# What's Bothering You?



## Kaiaa (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the new What's Bothering You thread!  

*With the reopening of this thread, I expect a few rules to be followed. *
~ No discussing someone elses suspension/infraction. You're more than welcome to talk about your own
~ There is no need to express your annoyance about other members on the forum. If you have a problem with someone you need to PM them and resolve the issue or talk to a moderator. 
~ Trolls/spam posts and argument ensuing posts need to be reported. Failure to report may lead to the thread getting out of hand and eventually closed again
~ Vent all about your day and experiences as long as you're not belittling anyone else and if you choose to respond to another members post BE RESPECTFUL

I'm going to make myself very clear here: This is the forums second...and last chance with this kind of thread. Do your best to maintain civility in this thread if you wish to see it kept open. Thank you!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 31, 2015)

my a$$ hurts


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Yay! Thanks Kaiaa, even though, I never did actually ask you...


My finger hurts, and my legs asleep. I'm so sleepy, but I have dishes to wash. 
Something is happening outside..


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

I feel like im growing kaneki's kagune because my back hurts like ****


----------



## tobi! (Mar 31, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Welcome to the new What's Bothering You thread!
> ~ Vent all about your day and experiences as long as you're not belittling anyone else and if you choose to respond to another members post BE RESPECTFUL


so we can't talk about bosses, teachers, friends, whomever?


----------



## kassie (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks, *Kaiaa*!

--

My stomach hurts.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

My fears are...​


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

I need a quesadilla and a nap.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 31, 2015)

I have too many Fall out boy, Panic! At the Disco, My Chemical Romance, and Sleeping with Sirens songs stuck in my head and they're all clashing.


I love these bands to pieces but.... when you have certain portions of certain songs from each of them.... yeah..


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm stressed about my project due tomorrow.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 31, 2015)

Yay! I missed this thread. 

I'm always bothered by something. Right now it's my growling stomach and the fact I can barely breathe out of my nose.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 1, 2015)

Work is draining my essence.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

I have a problem, which I am going to fix, soon.


----------



## Aryxia (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I have a problem, which I am going to fix, soon.



Your signature is hypnotizing!

Anyways, my leg's asleep, and no matter how much I shake it, it still feels tingly


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

I have a grad school interview in the morning and I can't sleep... but need to wake up in 4 hours to ride 2 hours to get to it...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

I just heard a very loud worrisome noise outside, and now, I'm very scared...


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

is this an early april fools thing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Zane said:


> View attachment 88661
> is this an early april fools thing



In central time, it is April Fool's, and this site resets at midnight, central time.


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> In central time, it is April Fool's, and this site resets at midnight, central time.



oops its later than i thought


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 1, 2015)

It's been really hot lately. It's to the point where I end up waking up at 3:30am because I was sweating in my sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

My stomach right now, I can't really eat so I should probably get some booze or pain killers :/

And some random people thinking you're  are at home inconvenient times. Please call or leave a note in the mail, PLEASE.

(Thanks for the 'official' thread btw)


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

oh my god i'm an idiot i just got pranked by my mom


----------



## tsantsa (Apr 1, 2015)

So i had an english project and  we had to make the paper look old (tea stained,burnt edges ect.) And i set the entire piece of work on fire and have to re-write it. GAH BEING CLUMSY SUCKS.!


----------



## Heyden (Apr 1, 2015)

Moving houses :/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Seeing my dad later. Well as long as he don't give a **** about what I have on my laptop and what I not have I guess. Ugh awkward convos are awkward.

Also, the Happiness evolution factor. I want an Umbreon now.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 1, 2015)

the fact that theres no blue ! icon before this thread title is bothersome


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm in the middle of my spring break.....craaaaaappp..

Also, I somehow lost 2 followers last night and I have no idea how that happened


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2015)

This other forum I go on has it all Ponified for today and goddamn it's making me cringe so hard, I mean, It's MEANT to but geez!

Also alot of words are auto changed too to represent friendliness.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

I woke up early yesterday morning, and I still didn't go to sleep, until four a.m.....
Whyyyyyyy D:


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

computertrash said:


> the fact that theres no blue ! icon before this thread title is bothersome



gdi i knew there was something wrong

now i'm Bothered


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

No one understands how much I love my chibi wife, Ethre, and as such I am feeling very distraught because our totally real and not pretend love is very legitimate and I don't understand why everyone has to be so judging because my wife is very normal and totally legitimate.


----------



## RayOfHope (Apr 1, 2015)

...


----------



## ethre (Apr 1, 2015)

Everyone is shipping Pralee when Anilee is so much better- MY LOVE FOR LOLIPUP WILL NEVER DIE IF THE FLAMES OF LOVE CONTINUE TO BURN ;w;


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

ethre said:


> Everyone is shipping Pralee when Anilee is so much better- MY LOVE FOR LOLIPUP WILL NEVER DIE IF THE FLAMES OF LOVE CONTINUE TO BURN ;w;


 I LOVE PRALEE, but Anilee is so fantastical, I feel conflicted but I know my heart will show me the right path! 

BECAUSE MY LOVE FOR YOU IS STRONGER THAN ALL OF THE UNIVERSES COMBINED, it is my ultimate hope!

(I feel so loved, Chibi wife! <3
*Sobs quietly as she holds a photo of Prabha and Entre*)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2015)

This has been going on for a while, but it's now starting to bother me. What's bothering me is that college girls these days wear leggings as a substitute for pants. Seriously, leggings are not pants. This is one of the most absurd fashion trends. It's okay for girls to wear them with dresses or skirts, but alone, no, no, no.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 1, 2015)

i found these cute star tights but I feel like they won't suit me


----------



## Naiad (Apr 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> This has been going on for a while, but it's now starting to bother me. What's bothering me is that college girls these days wear leggings as a substitute for pants. Seriously, leggings are not pants. This is one of the most absurd fashion trends. It's okay for girls to wear them with dresses or skirts, but alone, no, no, no.



Today kids, we are going to learn the definition of pants.


1. Trousers
Sometimes, trouser. *Also called pants. a usually loose-fitting outer garment for the lower part of the body, having individual leg portions that reach typically to the ankle but sometimes to any of various other points from the upper leg down.*

As a side note
_Leggings are pants_


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> This has been going on for a while, but it's now starting to bother me. What's bothering me is that college girls these days wear leggings as a substitute for pants. Seriously, leggings are not pants. This is one of the most absurd fashion trends. It's okay for girls to wear them with dresses or skirts, but alone, no, no, no.



They are horrible 99% of the time they wear them, and it looks worse with dresses IMO.

Anyways, my dad. Stop being an arse, I'm 23 and I don't need your goddamn help.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 1, 2015)

Aradai said:


> i found these cute star tights but I feel like they won't suit me



Buy them and rock them like the star you are


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Buy them and rock them like the star you are



Indeed. 

However I must admit I kinda get this problems too but unless my boobs falls out I usually buy it anyways


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> This has been going on for a while, but it's now starting to bother me. What's bothering me is that college girls these days wear leggings as a substitute for pants. Seriously, leggings are not pants. This is one of the most absurd fashion trends. It's okay for girls to wear them with dresses or skirts, but alone, no, no, no.



While they may look bad, they are technically pants. I wish people would stop using *that* as the reason they look ridiculous, and they don't always look ridiculous, if you wear them with an appropriate top. They'd look real stupid with a tank top.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 1, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Buy them and rock them like the star you are



that p much brightened my day 
the only problem is that they're sold out online so I have to go to the store again lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Aradai said:


> that p much brightened my day
> the only problem is that they're sold out online so I have to go to the store again lol



The store awaits! Off you go.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 1, 2015)

the movie we finished in spanish class today made me think of my dad
i just finished crying i cant cry because i have choir practice in a bit


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 1, 2015)

Aradai said:


> that p much brightened my day
> the only problem is that they're sold out online so I have to go to the store again lol



Aw yay I'm glad.

And yeah, I guess the store does await haha.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

So sleepy...
too early to sleep.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 1, 2015)

I do not understand why people are so fixated on the going on's of other people. Like, my god, you are not even a factor in their mind but yet one harmless thing that they do is important enough to bring up for discussion?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 1, 2015)

I can't breathe out of my nose. It's so stopped up and it's annoying as ****


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

i have to pee rly bad but im tired and my laptop is already on top of me so i dont wanna get up lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> i have to pee rly bad but im tired and my laptop is already on top of me so i dont wanna get up lol



It's best to get up over something important, even if you don't feel like it. I have the same problem too.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It's best to get up over something important, even if you don't feel like it. I have the same problem too.









i finally went pee. all thanks to you, apple2012


----------



## Zane (Apr 2, 2015)

MM N3DS XL is in stock on Amazon canada but i dont neeeed iiittttt


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 2, 2015)

My French teacher put on some French music in class and now I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm having the worst trouble in my Finance class. It's the only class I've ever had a D in, and if I don't pass, I have to take it again in the summer. I hate college.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

Still can't breathe out of my nose :'(


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> My French teacher put on some French music in class and now I can't get it out of my head.



I like your teacher though. I remember an old German teacher I had, we used to listened to good stuff.

At the  moment though, I ate too many Skittles so I feel all blech x)


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 2, 2015)

My GPA isn't very good right now.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I like your teacher though. I remember an old German teacher I had, we used to listened to good stuff.
> 
> At the  moment though, I ate too many Skittles so I feel all blech x)


Well the song was pretty good, guess that makes up for it being stuck in my head 

My French teacher is pretty rad, our class likes him a lot.


----------



## kassie (Apr 2, 2015)

I really hope this isn't the stomach flu.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 2, 2015)

my leg is cramping so much >:0
also in other news I got those tights yaay.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

i have an essay to do and i keep closing this tab but i always stop after 1 sentence to check it anyways


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2015)

OK so prepare for a long rant that nobody cares about. If you hate paragraphs, skip this post.
*If you hate paragraphs, skip this post.*


Spoiler



So just to kind of set the stage, I liked this one girl in my art class, and so I wanted to ask her out. And in January, I did, but she rejected me. Then the NEXT week, she gave me this fake-ass love note saying how hot I was and just sucking up to me just to mess with me. I pretty much just abandoned her then, and we haven't talked ever since. I've told myself she's a ***** and moved on.
Or so I thought.
I've been finding myself thinking more and more about her, and how much I really love her. Yes I know, she's *****y, but I can't get over her. I don't want to tell myself I don't want to get over her. I've been trying to find ways, but there really is none. I know if I were to go out with her, it would be the most miserable thing ever, which is what I don't want to happen. I don't want to be with her, but I want to more than anything, if that makes sense. So please, if you have any tips, that would be great.


----------



## Naiad (Apr 2, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> OK so prepare for a long rant that nobody cares about. If you hate paragraphs, skip this post.
> *If you hate paragraphs, skip this post.*
> 
> 
> ...



You're probably confusing lust with love c:

I'd write advice, but I probably shouldn't discuss it here. Feel free to pop into chat/drop me a PM.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> OK so prepare for a long rant that nobody cares about. If you hate paragraphs, skip this post.
> *If you hate paragraphs, skip this post.*
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: My advice to you



You could do what I did when met with this situation. I "went out" with the *****y person and I still regret it. I knew I was going to regret it, but I didn't know I would regret it as much as I do now. But it doesn't keep me from living my life. Though I did hate it for a little while. You can take a risk and (most likely, cause she sounds rude) be unhappy, or not take the risk and always wonder what might have happened. 

Or, you could give it some more time. Try and find someone else to think about. I was heartbroken when a guy I was really into turned out to be a huge d***** and was just playing me, but I got over after finding someone else to be interested in. 
I hope it all works out for you! I don't want to say "you should do this" or "you should do that" because it's not my place to tell you what to do. But I suggest doing what you think is best for you and what you want to do.



To keep on topic...

My nose STILL won't work and I kinda regret not ordering a PacMan while I was at GameStop


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 2, 2015)

My lizard seems sad.


----------



## Benevoir (Apr 2, 2015)

Trying to clear Mega Mawile stage is hell.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 2, 2015)

I kind of feel bad when I'm not as nice as I could be. Straddling the line of tough love and comforting is too tough at a given's notice.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 2, 2015)

I've had trouble falling asleep for the past week........ I have spurts where I have insomnia but it never lasts this long. Anyone who has had or has insomnia will be able to understand that laying in your bed for hours trying to fall asleep can be maddening. I'm tired of it. :x


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 3, 2015)

uGH i was just about to get marina moved in tomorrow but carmen changed her mind and said she wasnt moving after all. im so mad oh my god help


----------



## Javocado (Apr 3, 2015)

wave 4


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

People just really can't grasp onto what being asexual means...
they just don't get it.


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 3, 2015)

I've had a lot on my plate recently about uh feeling lonely and left out of things and been spending a lot more time on Animal Crossing so I guess now you see my loneliness has brought me to these forums and well being alone bothers me I suppose quite a bit. I'm actually quite terrified of being alone


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 3, 2015)

LunaLemons said:


> I've had a lot on my plate recently about uh feeling lonely and left out of things and been spending a lot more time on Animal Crossing so I guess now you see my loneliness has brought me to these forums and well being alone bothers me I suppose quite a bit. I'm actually quite terrified of being alone



whoa man. youre definitely not alone bc you pretty much narrated how ive been feeling these last couple weeks.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

"UK event" uh well pretty much the nordic countries has the UK version as well... ****** event.


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 3, 2015)

I still have a cold. :| I don't want to be sick anymore.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 3, 2015)

these uncrustables taking hella long to defrost


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

i want to eat skittles but apparently they give me rashes.. fun


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

I love cereal...
why does it have to hate me so much? D:
... milk, specifically


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 3, 2015)

We watched "The Tale of Princess Kaguya" in third period today and while I loved the movie, the ending was so unsatisfying ;;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 3, 2015)

Actually what's really bothering me is having to go back to school on Monday.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I love cereal...
> why does it have to hate me so much? D:
> ... milk, specifically



Lactose intolerant?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 4, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Lactose intolerant?



I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel.....
sad....
violated....
and completely miserably alone.

I have absolutely no idea as to why, which bothers me even more.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am not even alone, right now!
Though, I am the only one awake
but it's that feeling...that detachment from everything...
Idk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It sucks.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm supposed to be asleep... Why am I not asleep. 

I'm so hungry, but this wouldn't be a problem if I was asleep.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

Why wouldn't my boyfriend text me to tell me he was running hours late at work? Doesn't he know where my mind goes? If I did that to him he would have been blowing up my phone and calling everyone I ever knew! Now I am in an irreversible funk, depressed as heck.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2015)

GTS. No 'm not gonna send my Diancie for a stupid non-legendary crap


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2015)

I keep throwin up but I cbf getting out Of bed coz it's cold so I am just swallowing it and it tastes acidy ok bye


----------



## Rasha (Apr 4, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I keep throwin up but I cbf getting out Of bed coz it's cold so I am just swallowing it and it tastes acidy ok bye



or maybe you're pregnant, Jake


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2015)

Lol, perv cookies.

Right now. uh well im hungry, and i dont want these candies. also ... white feather


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 4, 2015)

My legs are sore. It's hard to do standing jobs right now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 4, 2015)

I just don't seem to care.
...I'd rather have my ridiculously overemotional self, than be this cold uncaring person...
I have no idea what's going on with me.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 4, 2015)

Got a headache.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 4, 2015)

this boy that used to be my best friend doesn't talk to me anymore...

that bothers me.. i guess..


----------



## Zane (Apr 4, 2015)

I never wanted a Villager amiibo until I saw his MK8 costume, but that's not really worth 15$, let alone 80. lol


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 4, 2015)

Yesterday I sacrificed my lunch time to fix a poster that I hadn't broken and it didn't even rank third place even though it looked better than most other posters submitted. I was really hungry yesterday and I wasted my lunch for nothing (I guess I am really hungry most days anyways).


----------



## ethre (Apr 4, 2015)

I'd really like something sweet right now. ;w;


----------



## kassie (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm annoyed by several things right now.


----------



## Joy (Apr 4, 2015)

Biology class *shakes fist*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 4, 2015)

Deerui is leaving. 
Coincidentally autocorrect changed that to Sweetie, which is what they were. Imma miss them. Blah. I miss a few users, right now.


----------



## yoyo98 (Apr 4, 2015)

I have a few scars on me from cutting myself, but with summertime coming soon I can't be walking around with a pentagram carved into my arm.... So I decided to slice it up even more so the pentagram couldn't be visible. But then.... Ugh  now there's gonna be a bunch of scars there ._.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

Shops aren't open on easter


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm starving and food is 2 hours away.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I'm starving and food is 2 hours away.



why is it so far away? D;


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> why is it so far away? D;


I'm in a different town because my brother has an orthodontists appointment and I'm suppose to go shopping afterwards


----------



## sheepie (Apr 4, 2015)

My cousin and grandmother are fighting and I want to cry. My cousin doesn't realize how superficial she's become. I wish she would listen to me when I try to help her..


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 4, 2015)

I... Missed...

C...

Cutie Markless!!

*cries off into the distance*


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 4, 2015)

the fact my boyfriend got overly jealous over pretty much nothing. it's strange because he never gets jealous, like ever, and he really had no real reason to today


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 4, 2015)

I find the perfect town...
Puck, Sprinkle, Antonio, Sydney, and Astrid....cherries...blue town hall...
The only thing is that Antonio and Sprinkle (two that I really want to keep) live either too close to town hall or right in front of the ****ing bridge...
Along with all of that Angus is moving in.
I hate Angus.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 4, 2015)

I FORGOT MY WII U!!!!

I Legitimately SCREAMED!!!


----------



## yoyo98 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm tired but I'm too lazy to take 10 steps to my bed D:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

its cold, and i just want to sleep


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 5, 2015)

I have a film project due on Tuesday and I haven't even started it yet... =~="


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

The collar of my cat dress, it like, poofs out unless I pull on the sleeve bits every two seconds, it makes it dreadful stick-outy scoop in the front. That ain't cute. Also that people from a different department KEEP asking me to look stuff up because their boss didn't give them a list they are suppose to have. =[[[ Not my job yo.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm all for let's talk but I swear some people need to put some weight in. One-worded responses for every single one of my twenty questions makes it very hard to carry a conversation. And you wanted to talk to me!

Also, I forgot how annoying tumblr can get.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Apr 5, 2015)

This damn Easter egg hunt -.-


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 5, 2015)

I have so much homework to do today. I just wanna sleeeeep


----------



## tumut (Apr 5, 2015)

I can't find any eggs.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I can't find any eggs.



Yeah, literally slamming my heads in the breaks I take, I can't figure them out for life the ones I still need for now.


----------



## LethalLulu (Apr 5, 2015)

This easter event
Glad I am super depressed on Easter.  Thanks website dedicated to Animal Crossing, a game about relaxing and happiness.


----------



## tumut (Apr 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah, literally slamming my heads in the breaks I take, I can't figure them out for life the ones I still need for now.



I think it might be because i'm on a tablet, I haven't seen anything...I don't know what these "clues" or "riddles" are even supposed to look like. It's pissing me off because in my acnl game there are no stone, earth, or tree eggs spawning and i've been at it for a couple of hours and not a single one yet. Apparently i'm not the only one and its happening to a lot of people. I also ate too much chocolate and have a headache, Easter is sucking.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2015)

Eh, they are not always egg images it can be links or stuff I guess they said.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 5, 2015)

My earphones stopped working on one side.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 5, 2015)

There are some things that goes on around this site that disappoints me.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 5, 2015)

Sasha Belle shirts aren't out yet


----------



## Zane (Apr 5, 2015)

I really hate the hair color picker on acnl whenever i change my hairstyle 9 times out of 10 instead of the brown shade i want i get frikkin orange


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 5, 2015)

Argh, I just need one more egg then I'll hush up for a good few hours, my mind doesn't wanna work with me 8(


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 5, 2015)

These eggs are killing meeeeeee 

I've been here for far too long to only have like 6 eggs


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 5, 2015)

It's taking so long for the pages on this site to load...
It's only on this site...
Makes it frustrating to do anything.


----------



## Joy (Apr 5, 2015)

Life in general


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't know half of the people on here.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 6, 2015)

I’m terrified that at any moment, my 3DS XL’s hinges are going to snap sometime soon.

Like seriously, parts of the side of the system where it blinks and stuff are already chipping off..and of-course, I don’t have any money to get a new XL…sooo..I hope to god that it doesn’t break.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 6, 2015)

The mobile version of this site


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

zelorm said:


> The mobile version of this site



That always annoys me, because of the way it turns to the mobile mode, I have to load it as the full website every time -.-


----------



## alesha (Apr 6, 2015)

The Easter egg hunt!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> These eggs are killing meeeeeee
> 
> I've been here for far too long to only have like 6 eggs



eggactly. i'm too lost or havent played enough nintendo i guess, haha


----------



## Rasha (Apr 6, 2015)

I really really suck at this egg hunting game, I could only find one egg by myself, the other one I found by mistake fml :B


----------



## hzl (Apr 6, 2015)

that it's the first proper warm day since spring began and I genuinely can't be bothered going out today
I guess there's a footie match on so ..


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I really really suck at this egg hunting game, I could only find one egg by myself, the other one I found by mistake fml :B



i found a few by random, some i figured out. but just 7 ugh


----------



## Rasha (Apr 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i found a few by random, some i figured out. but just 7 ugh



well you have enough to buy a collectible at least XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 6, 2015)

What bothers me is that several friends I have are leaving. It would make sense that others' rude behavior and the mods' leniency towards them is what's making those who were nice to me leave. A mod said that new games might make them come back, but I don't know since we already know how bad TBT was.

While we still have some pre-'09 members left, some of the late-'14 members I knew are gone. And some of their departures makes me want to do the same. But I still need to gather the four birthstones I don't have. I prefer to get them on my own rather than buy or get from someone.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 6, 2015)

There needs to be more gameplay videos without talking. I'm trying to watch For Glory gameplay for Smash, but they keep adding their roaring voices in the videos.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 6, 2015)

the fact the i got out of my rutein on things and am trying so hard to get back into im doing good today though.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2015)

Kyogre in AS. Stop being such a goddamn ******* and get caught. Since when did it get that uber-_-


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 6, 2015)

The fact that I can't find a single egg after buying my Togepi egg from the shop. Is it preventing me from getting my Waluigi egg ;-;


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 6, 2015)

Spoiler: The Egg Hunt



Do you have the time
To listen to me whine
About nothing and everything
All at once
I am one of those
Ineptly searching fools
Scouring to the core
No doubt about it

Sometimes I give in to boredom(like now)
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
I just scroll up
I think I'm cracking (egg pun) up
Am I going to search?
Am I just done?

I went to Luna
To analyze my dreams
She says it was cheating to help me
I went to a mod
He said he's too busy
So quit my whining cause
I would get a ban

Sometimes I give into boredom
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
I just scroll up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I going to search?
Uh, yuh, yuh, ya

Grasping the CTRL
So I better hold on

Sometimes I give into boredom
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
I just scroll up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I going to search?
Am I just done?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> My earphones stopped working on one side.



oh dear jeebus i hate this so much. luckily the ones i have now lasted longer than i expected


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

Just one egg away , I won't sleep til I can get my waluigi egg

- - - Post Merge - - -

k I'm finished for this easter


----------



## Finnian (Apr 6, 2015)

i need to shower and dont want to and i need to move my computer and i need to draw like im not even kidding, 120+ things in the next week and im just so tired. and my bro in law is getting a divorce and i dont know how to help him and i wish i could because he's also one of my best friends. and my fiance is at work and i miss her SO MUCH.

sigh also my head itches and the spiders in moab, ut are freaking huge. and my room is messy.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2015)

when you find a nice record you want..dead link ay m8


----------



## tobi! (Apr 6, 2015)

political correctness. i can't even describe my coffee as black anymore...


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 6, 2015)

Norski said:


> political correctness. i can't even describe my coffee as black anymore...


Right!? It sucks.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 7, 2015)

Idk if I should keep looking for two more eggs so I can get the Waluigi, or just get the regular Easter egg :/ It's pretty late her too, I need to sleep.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

this stupid egg hunt


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

I have this itch on my back but I'm eating spicy Doritos and the dorito guts are like on my hand and I don't want dorito guts on my back.

Someone pls relate


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm glad this easter egg hunt is bothering other people too and not just me. I was so excited when I saw a yoshi egg and I've been trying to hard to find enough eggs for it but just can't get enough. Sad times.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2015)

Migane, 2 hours,, all cause of this egg hunt, but I won't give up! not for 1 more


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Norski said:


> political correctness. i can't even describe my coffee as black anymore...



yes yes. and this comes from someone who has read gender/ethnicity in film studies at uni level.

i hate it so much. it's not about removing or banning everything, it's about explaining the history. then if you call someone "u f-ing n-word" it's another thing but you should be able to say minor things without being accused


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a neck strain at the moment.

Probably from the way I slept last night....whoops. . _ .


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Dad.. um please stop calling me about things working perf normal


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 7, 2015)

it is snowing right now.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm pretty hungry, but I'm in class. 
I don't mind class but I want foooooood


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

My crapton amount of bells for nothing.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> My crapton amount of bells for nothing.



Wanna make a donation  jk

I'm doomed to a life of wearing hideous headbands because my head is a dumb shape and can't keep cute ones on T_T


----------



## Rasha (Apr 7, 2015)

when you look in the mirror and realize your age starting to show, boo :'C

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> My crapton amount of bells for nothing.



well you can buy real dollars (as a digital code) or a 3ds/wii u game with those, girlfriend~


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

i'm hungry but it's too early to have dinner


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> when you look in the mirror and realize your age starting to show, boo :'C
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


and all i want is a white feather. i dont really want 3ds or wii u game.. i live in europe and i dont own a wii u


----------



## matcha (Apr 7, 2015)

i waited all day for the mail for my laptop battery, but they sent it to the post office instead to verify my address?? tf


----------



## Improv (Apr 7, 2015)

school is killing me lol


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

^ hang in there <3

dinner was slightly disappointing


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

im stressed out about my grades while im on tbt when i should be doin hw lol k


----------



## LoonieToonies (Apr 7, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> im stressed out about my grades while im on tbt when i should be doin hw lol k



Can I just say this is me rn? I have a huge binder full of stuff due tomorrow morning since I directed a play for a class and need to submit all my work and I should be working on it but nope here I am in front of a laptop trying to get someone to adopt kid cat lol wut is my life


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

LoonieToonies said:


> Can I just say this is me rn? I have a huge binder full of stuff due tomorrow morning since I directed a play for a class and need to submit all my work and I should be working on it but nope here I am in front of a laptop trying to get someone to adopt kid cat lol wut is my life



everything u just said is so me im cryinf
like even when i close the tab i swear it just sorta appears again


----------



## LoonieToonies (Apr 7, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> everything u just said is so me im cryinf
> like even when i close the tab i swear it just sorta appears again



THE FEELS. Like I tell myself 'ok this is it, we're gonna work' and then literally 5 seconds later I am still saying those things to myself while scrolling the forums aimlessly.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

LoonieToonies said:


> THE FEELS. Like I tell myself 'ok this is it, we're gonna work' and then literally 5 seconds later I am still saying those things to myself while scrolling the forums aimlessly.



its terrible. like once u see that clock hit 1am u just


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

My grades would be a lot better if my school didn't provide laptops to distract you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

My friend was going to kiss me...
Luckily, I stopped her, and she stopped herself.
There were also other circumstances playing into the situation...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> My friend was going to kiss me...
> Luckily, I stopped her, and she stopped herself.
> There were also other circumstances playing into the situation...



Oh, it's so weird to kiss friends sometimes. Especially with other circumstances. 

My huge lack of motivation is pretty bothersome right now


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm annoyed by this person irl.


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 8, 2015)

So tired of being sick. I've had the worst case of tonsillitis and I feel like a wreck now it's nearly over. At least my sense of taste and smell have come back finally so I can enjoy a bit of Easter choc ^_^


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 8, 2015)

the fact that my phone is dying right now


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 9, 2015)

the person that's suppose to love me the most just kicked me while i was already down, and i'm crying my eyes out and shaking... i trusted him and he just took a knife to my heart


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 9, 2015)

DA went into Maintence ;3;


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 9, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> the person that's suppose to love me the most just kicked me while i was already down, and i'm crying my eyes out and shaking... i trusted him and he just took a knife to my heart



I'm so sorry to hear! Although I can't really offer much advice (considering I've never been in a relationship if that's what you're referring to, I'm too young for that anyways ), I'm here if you need someone to talk to, and well, if they're really daring to do something like that to you, then you don't need them in your life. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Dad go on holiday we can fix that crap when you get home >>


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2015)

Moving houses..


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 9, 2015)

I went on tilt on poker for no reason whatsoever and I blew hours of good play because of it. I could have cashed easily. I`m such an idiot. 

Well, lets call it a learning experience after not playing for a long time. 

I`ll leave the cursewords in my head. I`ll try to bang them out on my desk, lol.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 9, 2015)

it's dark in my basement and i think I hear footsteps oh my god I'm not even lying help my last words tell lolipup i love her


----------



## tobi! (Apr 9, 2015)

I just got wrecked twice in CS;GO. I ****ing suck. 4 kills and 12 deaths. FML


----------



## June (Apr 9, 2015)

just have one class today and it's phys ed pls send help or a clone to do laps in my place


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 9, 2015)

marina keeps plotting in the same place and i feel like hurling myself off my balcony


----------



## Prabha (Apr 9, 2015)

a lot of things are bothering me right now, tbh.


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

hotel wifi :'(


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 9, 2015)

I got a 70/100 on my core final.... sure I spent like 6 hours on it but I really thought I did good


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

I have completely terrible art skills, when it comes to drawing and the like.


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I got a 70/100 on my core final.... sure I spent like 6 hours on it but I really thought I did good



I hate when you think you do good but end up with a lame score, just the most annoying thing.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 9, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I hate when you think you do good but end up with a lame score, just the most annoying thing.



I drew everything and I tried really hard.....


----------



## tobi! (Apr 9, 2015)

My idea of a vacation is being at home with my dogs enjoying a nice book, a nice TV show, or a nice game and talking to friends from around the world on teamspeak. I'm now being ridiculed by my family for not going to the beach to have some forced fun or seeing an expensive movie in a movie theater. My idea of fun is apparently wrong and that I'm stupid to think I know what I want.


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

Norski said:


> My idea of a vacation is being at home with my dogs enjoying a nice book, a nice TV show, or a nice game and talking to friends from around the world on teamspeak. I'm now being ridiculed by my family for not going to the beach to have some forced fun or seeing an expensive movie in a movie theater. My idea of fun is apparently wrong and that I'm stupid to think I know what I want.


I'm on one of those family vacations at this very moment in a hotel room, i'd say the same about the ideal vacation, just wanna do nothing. And the beach is hella overrated.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 9, 2015)

i smell like mcflurries and grease rip


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 10, 2015)

Whitney is moving right in to my FAVORITE flower garden >:O


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

There's something I've been needing to write, all day, but I have yet to do so.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 10, 2015)

You are a grown person, stop it right now.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 10, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> You are a grown person, stop it right now.



You ok sweetie?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Instead of just removing the ****ing picture. The removed my whole ****ING SIGNATURE! 
I HAVE NO ****ING CLUE, AS TO HOW EXACTLY I HAD IT, BEFORE, AND I NEVER ****ING WILL, BECAUSE IMMATURE LITTLE ****WADS DON'T KNOW HOW TO DEAL WITH A SILLY LITTLE CUSS WORD, WHEN THEY HEAR THEM ALL THE DAMN TIME, ANYWHERE. SO, **** IT. **** YOU, WHOEVER ****ING DID IT. I'M PISSED. OKAY. 
I'M OVERREACTING. I DON'T GIVE A DAMN. YOU COULD HAVE JUST REMOVED THE DAMN PICTURE AND SENT ME A WARNING OR SOME ****. I COULD HAVE FIXED IT. ****.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know who ****ing did it.
We're not cool.
I'm not cool with you.
You're an ass, 
I don't like, right now.
It's almost four in the morning, and I have to deal with this ****.


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 10, 2015)

My date is busy this weekend, even though we had been planning on going out. Not only that but our date last week was cancelled because he was sick. I seriously don't want to wait another week, I just want to see him. :c


----------



## kassie (Apr 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Instead of just removing the ****ing picture. The removed my whole ****ING SIGNATURE!
> I HAVE NO ****ING CLUE, AS TO HOW EXACTLY I HAD IT, BEFORE, AND I NEVER ****ING WILL, BECAUSE IMMATURE LITTLE ****WADS DON'T KNOW HOW TO DEAL WITH A SILLY LITTLE CUSS WORD, WHEN THEY HEAR THEM ALL THE DAMN TIME, ANYWHERE. SO, **** IT. **** YOU, WHOEVER ****ING DID IT. I'M PISSED. OKAY.
> I'M OVERREACTING. I DON'T GIVE A DAMN. YOU COULD HAVE JUST REMOVED THE DAMN PICTURE AND SENT ME A WARNING OR SOME ****. I COULD HAVE FIXED IT. ****.
> 
> ...



u ok


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

skeletique said:


> u ok



Yeah. I'm fine.
I needed to vent.
Done deal. I fixed the stupid thing.
I was just mad that my WHOLE signature got removed over one stupid little word in the gif.


I like your new username, by the way ^-^


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

I need shiny and/or foreign Umbreons but fml they were easier back in Gen V


----------



## kassie (Apr 10, 2015)

I strongly dislike indecisive people.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

skeletique said:


> I strongly dislike indecisive people.



pretty much. or those who think they can do things when they please without checking up on me (or whatever). It's like.. call and arrange first if you want to get here.. and make up your mind if you want to do it at all


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 10, 2015)

MY HEAD IS FALLING OFF


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2015)

im sad again today kek
time to be happy again this is bullcrap
im done being sad lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



skeletique said:


> I strongly dislike indecisive people.



huehuehuehue
i am of to these people when it comes to food.
but food is ver important and not a decision to be taken lightly.

ohj slso did your badges ever make it. i spent like $3 extra to send it priority so i hope so??
but you know, my post office sucks ass


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

They are airing Lolita tonight and we don't have the channel


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

MY FEET ARE TOO HOT, AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO ABOUT IT


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> MY FEET ARE TOO HOT, AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO ABOUT IT



Do you have a swimming pool? All you can do is dip your feet inside and take in the cold from it.

I dip my feet when they feel uncomfortably warm.

And no, I'm not asking you to jump in the pool. There's a way to dip your feet without going inside.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

Don't ruin the fun lol 

Also, I need more money.. but I don't regret getting the MM New 3ds XL one bit.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> MY FEET ARE TOO HOT, AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO ABOUT IT


Put your feet in scorching hot water, like to the point where skin and stuff would melt.

Congratulations, you lack feet that are too hot, you have no feet.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Put your feet in scorching hot water, like to the point where skin and stuff would melt.
> 
> Congratulations, you lack feet that are too hot, you have no feet.



How can he walk then? Cold water does help cool the feet.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Do you have a swimming pool? All you can do is dip your feet inside and take in the cold from it.
> 
> I dip my feet when they feel uncomfortably warm.
> 
> And no, I'm not asking you to jump in the pool. There's a way to dip your feet without going inside.



it's winter where I am rip Dx


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> How can he walk then? Cold water does help cool the feet.








Foghorn would like a word with ye.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Put your feet in scorching hot water, like to the point where skin and stuff would melt.
> 
> Congratulations, you lack feet that are too hot, you have no feet.



exactly problem solved case closed, bro r u genius or wat?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> it's winter where I am rip Dx



Can you get some ice to rub on your feet? That's the only other solution.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> exactly problem solved case closed, bro r u genius or wat?


Well I got an F in math, does that count?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Can you get some ice to rub on your feet? That's the only other solution.



This.. is just a no. It hurts so damn much lol


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Well I got an F in math, does that count?



F is for ****in genius, so yea.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Can you get some ice to rub on your feet? That's the only other solution.



"Hey mom, I need to go outside and get some snow to rub on my feet because they feel like a mini toaster oven"

mom: "don't hurt yourself"

my convo just now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> F is for ****in genius, so yea.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Are your feet cool now?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> This.. is just a no. It hurts so damn much lol



I just rubbed ice on my feet. It's cold, but I didn't chicken out.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Bull****. Pure bull****.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> im sad again today kek
> time to be happy again this is bullcrap
> im done being sad lol



Hope you feel better/happy soon, then! ^-^


----------



## kassie (Apr 10, 2015)

Finnian said:


> ohj slso did your badges ever make it. i spent like $3 extra to send it priority so i hope so??
> but you know, my post office sucks ass



Yes, they did! I thought I told you but I guess not, sorry @.@

Thank you! ♥ I loved the outcome c:


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Are your feet cool now?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah they're good now. I did the ice thing, it was pretty cold but... ey my feet are better than ever.
Thanks apple xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Bull****. Pure bull****.



What's wrong?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Yeah they're good now. I did the ice thing, it was pretty cold but... ey my feet are better than ever.
> Thanks apple xD



I'm glad that your feet are better. Sometimes, even the pool isn't cool enough. Ice is better.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What's wrong?



Mods removing my signature/changing it, because it contains censored swear words.
I just don't agree with that. They're censored. I don't understand what the big deal is.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

Me neither. It's like.. every 10-year old know that nowadays lol


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

so many things at the moment, just distracting myself from my problems


----------



## Beardo (Apr 10, 2015)

I can't be Lola in Kinky Boots


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm seriously so annoyed with my apartment complex. It's been like a month and after multiple attempts, no one has come to fix my fridge or my sink. I've put in 3 requests and no one has come. 



Spoiler: A fridge shouldn't make this much ice


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

I really just want to chop all of my hair off....
I want it gone, so badly...
But, I look like a dude, when I have short hair, especially with the way I dress and stand.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

Spring break is almost over ;-;


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 10, 2015)

Avery won't plot reset right.... and now the basement is distracting from plot resetting


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> Avery won't plot reset right.... and now the basement is distracting from plot resetting



keep being distracted imo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Mods.
Getting warnings for rules that don't exist.
....my hair.
My stupid ****ing hair. Ugh.
My dog keeps digging a big hole. So, she can chew on the roots.
........
On the plus side, I finally have a watch. So, beware. I can tell the time....ALL THE TIME >: D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Mods.
> Getting warnings for rules that don't exist.



The truth here is that in the signature rules, your sig cannot contain what is listed under prohibited content. Just because a rule exists doesn't mean it's explicitly stated.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 11, 2015)

My laptop is at 4% battery and my charger is soo far awaayyyyy


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 11, 2015)

I have SBAC's next week and they are harder then the NECAPs that I have taken before (Test .-.)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The truth here is that in the signature rules, your sig cannot contain what is listed under prohibited content. Just because a rule exists doesn't mean it's explicitly stated.



Bleh. I'm accustomed to getting in trouble for the unwritten rules...
School was the worst. They made up a new rule, told no students about it, and I get in trouble for breaking one, I didn't know existed.
Though, rightfully, I got the warning, I'm assuming, for ignoring the mod and putting my sig back up, without further censoring. So, I shouldn't really complain about that bit. Otherwise, it should be stated, because I assumed, that it was fine, until I woke up to my signature missing, even though it was censored, minus the gif. I then censor the gif, and it still gets removed.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm a bit sad and tired I guess.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

why is he going to tasmania D:


----------



## Prabha (Apr 11, 2015)

i want to have super powers like oprah but I'll never been good enough tbh


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 12, 2015)

I really, really want to slap him.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 12, 2015)

I have an awesome headache right now. I seem to be getting headaches more and more often these days, along with pain in my wrists and hands, which is worrisome because I fear I may have to give up gaming in order to rest my wrists/hands so it doesn't get any worse.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 12, 2015)

I am sorry that I am not a tech expert and can't fix whatever is wrong with your t.v., I tried to be nice but now you wont even pick up your phone so I can just switch you rooms so you can sleep, but go ahead and be rude and try to sleep with your t.v. on all night. Also other patrons, do you see the big fat sign in front of me that says sold out, do you know what that means? It means we're sold out, we have no rooms, asking me and then following it with "really?" fifty times doesn't make the hotel any less sold out. >.< HUMANS! WHY?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 12, 2015)

Toothache, why are you even a thing??


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

****ing....donuts...donuts gave me heartburn!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

I just realized that I'm not wearing socks....


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 12, 2015)

i'm pretty sick- woke up with a raging headache, barfed everything, and still have the headache :/ at least i got my appetite back

i'm scared because i'm pretty petit and my dad (who's been a doctor for 20+ years) says that it's uncommon for me to get them so it's either food poisoning or something really bad. i'm hoping for food poisoning!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

One of the hinges of my 3DS XL broke off today...

ugh...WELP, time to buy a N3DS....or a new XL...who knows...


----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2015)

The fact that I ever joined this forum.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 12, 2015)

I want to eat something since I'm hungry, but I've had this "gaggy" feeling in my throat. I've had it since last night and now it's mostly on and off but I'm still afraid to eat anything since last night, I was trying to eat french fries but I ended up gagging a bit while eating and, being emetophobic, I freaking out, thinking I was going to be sick and stopped eating. I know I should eat something, I'm hungry and the feeling isn't bothering me so much, but I'm afraid that'll it'll get worse and can't think of anything I have that might be easy to eat and not too acidic.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2015)

My stomach feels gag atm too I want to drink something since I feel crap but I don't wanna get it all up


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

I have to wait 4 more days for a new episode of Steven Universe that will only be 11 minutes and leave me craving more


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 12, 2015)

My shorts are a little too short...​


----------



## Prabha (Apr 12, 2015)

NightDelight said:


> I have to wait 4 more days for a new episode of Steven Universe that will only be 11 minutes and leave me craving more



I don't get what's so great about Steven Universe... Why do people like it so much?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 12, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I don't get what's so great about Steven Universe... Why do people like it so much?



Because the characters are well rounded, it has a nice plot and the pacing isn't too fast?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I don't get what's so great about Steven Universe... Why do people like it so much?



me neither but i hardly watch stuff anyways.

anyways.. i didn't find our pain killers so.. ugh.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 12, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I don't get what's so great about Steven Universe... Why do people like it so much?



Honestly, if you watch whatever else is on CartoonNetwork right now and then watch Steven Universe, you'll understand. It's the best show they have right now. I actually enjoy it, although I rarely watch tv. 

I'm bothered by the soreness in my shoulders. I could go for a massage


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I don't get what's so great about Steven Universe... Why do people like it so much?



Really good plot, AMAZING character development, and pretty girls ;3

Really it's not some people's cup of tea, but I find the show to be charming. It's a cute story and has a strong 'motherly' tone to it which many people tend to like. 

The jokes are also not bad and many have made me smile and laugh out loud. 

Anyway, I am also hungry but I have no good snacks ;p


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Rudeness.
Un-instigated rudeness.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Rudeness.
> Un-instigated rudeness.



SAME HERE!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 12, 2015)

school starts back up tommoroowww ughhhhhhhh


----------



## Zane (Apr 12, 2015)

situation 2 dumb for me to even bother


----------



## kassie (Apr 13, 2015)

Android is bothering me. I hate it.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 13, 2015)

I was moving the couch and I hit my toe. Now the inside of my toenail is bleeding.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

my head. and my dad..sorry dude i dont care.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

So tired... My head is pounding and the weather sucks today. 

Can I go back to sleep?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> So tired... My head is pounding and the weather sucks today.
> 
> Can I go back to sleep?



yes.. i suppose. 

i should probably do too but then i will be up all night.. idk maybe that's a good thing-


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yes.. i suppose.
> 
> i should probably do too but then i will be up all night.. idk maybe that's a good thing-



I guess the real question is _should I?_
I'll just tough it out and go to class


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

yeah you can sleep later i guess.. haha


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

Ugh. I got up, got dressed, walked all the way to class because we would be starting new material, and my professor is like 
"Guess what we're doing today! Watching music videos!"

I. Could. Be. Asleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Ugh. I got up, got dressed, walked all the way to class because we would be starting new material, and my professor is like
> "Guess what we're doing today! Watching music videos!"
> 
> I. Could. Be. Asleep.


I know the feels. Unless the music is good but too bad the only one I had that had some taste was on old German teacher and kinda a film professor dude.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 13, 2015)

My laptop is being a complete piece of **** again. The backspace button stopped working along with the enter button. My mouse flickering issue also came back so now I can't right click or paste anything.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 13, 2015)

I look like ****.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 14, 2015)

chapter 2 of paper mario: the thousand year door like ugh can i just get to the glitz pit already


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

I want a shiny delphox/devolutions now.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 14, 2015)

My favorite thread was closed on another site. That was the place I could put little things that were bugging me without everyone asking me what it was about. I don't know why, but typing things out helps me a lot, so I'm really mad. It was basically closed for no reason. So you might see me around here more if it doesn't reopen


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

Nightcore. This is even worse than stupidity pop music and whatnot out there.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 14, 2015)

people at pixelation are really slow to post
theres posts from march 26 on the first page of the pixel art board like. holy crap


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

The aftereffects are so bad....
I don't like them....
And...
I want chips and more cereal.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

i want chips too omg. well i do have popcorn at least.

also this leveling in skyrim i swear i can get why they set legendary at 78 because you need the hp but fml i already reset everything 45 times


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

i dont know how to do a spoiler thing


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

[ spoiler ] text [ / spoiler]

without the spaces obv


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

o ok 



Spoiler



?????


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 14, 2015)

The amount of spam in the Nintendo Treehouse....


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 14, 2015)

Why do I keep missing out on funny threads?


----------



## Finnian (Apr 14, 2015)

i have to go drive for 5 hours and i don't have any clean underware (probably jsut buy some new ones tbh because I don't have time to wash any rn and i have to go and i want clean ones hmm) and i packed my pants so im stuck in yoga pants.
also my ipod is dead and i have no idea where my cds are and this drive is getting old...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

I want more vinyl records but I'm so broke atm it's not fun.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

I got chips and cereal...

The aftereffects are still hitting me.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> people at pixelation are really slow to post
> theres posts from march 26 on the first page of the pixel art board like. holy crap



after a couple of hours, someone posted only to say that they look neat (which i really do appreciate) but im still wondering if the tileset needs any more work.....


Spoiler: in case ur curious


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 14, 2015)

I had to dissect a frog today in class.


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

I have this last baby tooth that has been here for ages and won't lesve- yet it's almost out and hurts like hell :c


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 14, 2015)

Toothache strikes again.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

My dog is sick again.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Rude people.
Disgustingly rude people.
Horribly rude immature people.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Rude people.
> Disgustingly rude people.
> Horribly rude immature people.



Really makes you wonder what goes on inside their heads. And it makes you wonder if/how they have friends >.>


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 15, 2015)

I just spend 5+ minutes trying to plug my 3DS into my Wii U charger and wondering why it wasn't working. That's basically the kind of day it's been today - it was super busy + my brain was mush all day long. Which might explain tonight's collectible shopping spree...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

All I remember from last night is freaking out about a possum that wasn't there, going to the bathroom, and passing out on the couch with the tv still on....It was weird...
very very weird.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2015)

Wave 4 amiibo release on a public holiday, and Target, EB Games and Kmart still fail to say that it won't be released on that day...


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 15, 2015)

I got a B+ on an essay that I worked all weekend on, nonstop. Comments on the paper were: "It was nice and thoughtful." It's not that bad for most people, I guess, but to me it's kind of disheartening...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I got a B+ on an essay that I worked all weekend on, nonstop. Comments on the paper were: "It was nice and thoughtful." It's not that bad for most people, I guess, but to me it's kind of disheartening...



B is not bad. You have a higher grade than my essay related to a book I had to read in English. I'm assuming that I made a low B.


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm at my sister's house

she keeps the TV volume at like, 2.
And, she always thinks its cold and It's so hot
and, she's making me keep my dog in a box​


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm feeling rubbish. And I'm at school. I'm sitting through a boiling hot humanities class with the on and off feeling that the inside of my mouth is being coated with saliva, just like it feels before you are sick. Oh, and we've still got 4 hours and 45 minutes till the end of the day. And it's Wednesday, so I cant flop at home tomorrow, cus it's still school. Fun.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2015)

The tiny tiny yet irritating scuff on my Kirby amiibo


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> All I remember from last night is freaking out about a possum that wasn't there, going to the bathroom, and passing out on the couch with the tv still on....It was weird...
> very very weird.



the hell didya smoke?

also rn, i want this vinyl record but it's so ****ing expensive.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> All I remember from last night is freaking out about a possum that wasn't there, going to the bathroom, and passing out on the couch with the tv still on....It was weird...
> very very weird.



*Are you okay?
Also guess what
My stomach hurts even more *children yaying**


----------



## lazuli (Apr 15, 2015)

wow i dont know what my art stye is!!!!! very frustrating for an artist!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I got a B+ on an essay that I worked all weekend on, nonstop. Comments on the paper were: "It was nice and thoughtful." It's not that bad for most people, I guess, but to me it's kind of disheartening...



I get that. You worked so hard on it and only got that.
Makes you feel like your best just isn't good enough.
I'm sure your paper was A++ material.
Don't worry about it.
At least you didn't fail, which would have been even more disheartening.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> the hell didya smoke?
> 
> also rn, i want this vinyl record but it's so ****ing expensive.



I don't know exactly, but it's still affecting me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> *Are you okay?
> Also guess what
> My stomach hurts even more *children yaying**



Yeah. I'm fine.

You should down some peptobismal. That usually helps me.
I spent most of my childhood with nausea.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

Lol so booze helps curing headaches.. good to know XD I don't think mom will be that happy though lmao

also this levelling in skyrim


----------



## himeki (Apr 15, 2015)

I made this delicious Mug Cake, that actually tastes like cake!!



and i put to much salt in qwq


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 15, 2015)

This "friend" of mine keeps leaving me out of stuff, and I've tried to tell her how I feel a few times, but she doesn't listen to me. She always turns it on me like I'm the problem, and tells me "not to make a big deal out of something so small". She keeps saying I don't do anything but I've been trying the best I can. I wish I could stop being friends with her but she's friends with my best friends, so I couldn't really stop without losing them too. I just wish she could see my side but she always thinks she's right :/


----------



## himeki (Apr 15, 2015)

Glaceon2000 said:


> This "friend" of mine keeps leaving me out of stuff, and I've tried to tell her how I feel a few times, but she doesn't listen to me. She always turns it on me like I'm the problem, and tells me "not to make a big deal out of something so small". She keeps saying I don't do anything but I've been trying the best I can. I wish I could stop being friends with her but she's friends with my best friends, so I couldn't really stop without losing them too. I just wish she could see my side but she always thinks she's right :/



eww god
i had that
poor chu


I have 1 friend.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

Glaceon2000 said:


> This "friend" of mine keeps leaving me out of stuff, and I've tried to tell her how I feel a few times, but she doesn't listen to me. She always turns it on me like I'm the problem, and tells me "not to make a big deal out of something so small". She keeps saying I don't do anything but I've been trying the best I can. I wish I could stop being friends with her but she's friends with my best friends, so I couldn't really stop without losing them too. I just wish she could see my side but she always thinks she's right :/


 people like that can be annoying  I'm assuming doing the same to her wouldn't help show her what it's like and it wouldn't help the situation in general, right?


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Need money


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Need money


hah yeah me too m8. 

also ugh i just want to gtfo here


----------



## unravel (Apr 15, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Need money



I need money to upgrade PC, buy a laptop, dslr camera and a drawing tablet for my course


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 15, 2015)

My lack of groceries that I don't feel like fixing right now


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

I want a Pokeball collectible..:c


----------



## Rasha (Apr 15, 2015)

sigh...
just when I thought my life was starting to become perfect I realize I have to go through the third failed relationship this year alone
I cried the whole day, fml.....


----------



## starlark (Apr 15, 2015)

idk if the casting director will mind i have braces but it's bugging me and i want them off asap


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

My brain is failing me and making me forget...so quickly.

My dog is seeing things.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 15, 2015)

My mental state is as bad as iggy azalea's rapping skills.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> I want a Pokeball collectible..:c



New goal?!?!!?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 15, 2015)

Prabha said:


> My mental state is as bad as iggy azalea's rapping skills.



I urge you to go to a hospital, that sounds terrifying. I will pray 4 u


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 15, 2015)

how easily overwhelmed i can get. it's seriously becoming a problem...


----------



## tobi! (Apr 15, 2015)

So...apparently I might not be able to graduate? My school requires three math years and I'm taking my fourth one this year. I'm currently failing it...so if I fail it, I may not graduate.

I've completed the damn three years and took the fourth one to avoid falling behind and now it's costing me. The only reason failing it is bad is because I'm a senior. If a fail a class, ANY class, senior year then I can't graduate? That's stuuuupid. I met the requirements, damn it!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

My sense of touch is not...good?...


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 15, 2015)

i'll just copy what i posted on tumblr: 

well i?m officially creeped out

some shady looking guy was walking around the outside gate of our house with his flashlight, and i was getting my dogs in and he tried speaking to me, so i closed the door after getting my dogs in as fast as i could, and i had my dad go see what the guy wanted, and by the time my dad went outside, the guy was gone already?


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 15, 2015)

Norski said:


> So...apparently I might not be able to graduate? My school requires three math years and I'm taking my fourth one this year. I'm currently failing it...so if I fail it, I may not graduate.
> 
> I've completed the damn three years and took the fourth one to avoid falling behind and now it's costing me. The only reason failing it is bad is because I'm a senior. If a fail a class, ANY class, senior year then I can't graduate? That's stuuuupid. I met the requirements, damn it!



I'm in the exact same position!  Also, I got into a university that doesn't take anything lower than a C... I suck at math


----------



## Esphas (Apr 15, 2015)

not being aware of my future


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> i'll just copy what i posted on tumblr:
> 
> well i’m officially creeped out
> 
> some shady looking guy was walking around the outside gate of our house with his flashlight, and i was getting my dogs in and he tried speaking to me, so i closed the door after getting my dogs in as fast as i could, and i had my dad go see what the guy wanted, and by the time my dad went outside, the guy was gone already…



That's really freaky.
One time there were people talking on my front porch, in some other language. I only heard them, because I was switching songs. All the tvs in the house were off. I got up to go to the bathroom, and I took the phone with me. I then heard someone open the screen door and attempt to open the front door. I immediately called the police. No questions asked. I didn't even tell anybody else in the house. I just called them. By the time they got there, there was no one there, and I was shaking so bad. It was crazy....


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> That's really freaky.
> One time there were people talking on my front porch, in some other language. I only heard them, because I was switching songs. All the tvs in the house were off. I got up to go to the bathroom, and I took the phone with me. I then heard someone open the screen door and attempt to open the front door. I immediately called the police. No questions asked. I didn't even tell anybody else in the house. I just called them. By the time they got there, there was no one there, and I was shaking so bad. It was crazy....



wow, that's crazy scary... i'm really sorry that happened to you. :/


----------



## Zane (Apr 15, 2015)

why do people start sentences with "tfw" when they're not describing a feel


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> wow, that's crazy scary... i'm really sorry that happened to you. :/



Nahh. It's fine. The 911 operator stayed on the phone with me, while I waited for the police, and I could hear her talking directly to the police officers. So, I was fine. 


One of my bigger fears is calling 911 and not being able to get through...
That would have been scary.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm bothered with how depressed I am in general. Playing games on this thread cheered me up, but before this I was crying alone in my room ^^;


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 16, 2015)

I feel like I'm in an emotional slump. :U


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

im feeling better but tbh too much crap going on


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

i cant find any good songs to listen to


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

the whirlwind sprint thing in ustengrav now i remember why i hated this ****


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

the disgusting words my brother just said


----------



## himeki (Apr 16, 2015)

the fact that i spent my entire lunchtime looking for my friend.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

Spoiler



i want to die


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 16, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i want to die



please talk to somebody. if you want to, talk to me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm not right....right now...
Like...I do things, but I don't realize...then I have to ask if I did...
I still don't remember...but I do...I remember they happened, but it's like it wasn't me.
It was someone else.

_*I feel like I'm stuck in a dream, and I can't wake up.*_


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

My internet, and Nintendo 3DS servers, it keeps erroring me out of GTS/WT D: <


----------



## himeki (Apr 16, 2015)

The fact that everyone in YouTube comments are just lik "anyone thinking of Hetalia?""this is so like Hetalia" hetalia hetalia hetalia. SHUT UP


----------



## starlark (Apr 16, 2015)

coachella's ruddy name IT DOESN'T FREAKING MAKE SENSE ONE BIT AND IT'S MAKING ME ANGRY CUS I LIKE IT BUT THE NAME UGH


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 16, 2015)

The weather is so bad here, it's flooding like crazy and we were on a tornado warning for a little bit


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 16, 2015)

It's stormy in my town.

However, stormy weather doesn't bother me that much. It's the severe conditions it could lead to.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

I want to play Pokemon, but the game is my room, and my dogs are asleep...
One's curled up asleep on my feet, and the other is asleep next to me.
I don't want to wake them up....


----------



## Prabha (Apr 16, 2015)

that I can't read a person's mind and know what they're thinking


----------



## zelorm (Apr 16, 2015)

my knee feels like someone is hitting it with a hammer


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

zelorm said:


> my knee feels like someone is hitting it with a hammer



Maybe it's an arrow.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 16, 2015)

I should really be doing my math homework...


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 16, 2015)

i have 4 tests tomorrow yay for education


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 16, 2015)

why do i have to? why is it this way


----------



## Prabha (Apr 16, 2015)

My feet are overheating again NOOO


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 17, 2015)

I got threads mixed up again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 17, 2015)

Prabha said:


> My feet are overheating again NOOO



Is there no snow or ice this time?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> why do i have to? why is it this way



What happened?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

My teacher. We were supposed to get the exam results today but they're not up and she is usually on time with these ><


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

My back is killing me, neither sitting up or laying down is comfortable, and it's keeping me from sleeping. Tips, anyone?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

I want to keep going for white feather but I probably have to wait for next fair unless I get incredibly lucky. But then I kinda want a pokeball or pinwheel too.


----------



## kassie (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm tired of people who _constantly_ complain. Where is your happiness?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

people who rage the hell out of a post they obviously misunderstood.

laughing so much.. though i shouldn't


----------



## Nay (Apr 17, 2015)

Nothing's bothering me, I feel really free.

I told my mom off for being passive aggressive, constantly ignoring me, playing a lot of emotional mind games. She yelled at me about how we're "never going to talk to each other again" but whatever, I know she can't handle it.

Sorry for sharing in a game thread lol, I just wanted to share


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

im not the psychology guy of tbt no do i give a crap if you misread my post or think i'm spoiled. just gtfo lol.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm getting a detention for "Skipping Lunch".

And It's my 2nd day of school.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

^lol wat D:


(btw i like your username)

also bus/train tickets are so expensive here smh


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 17, 2015)

Someone posted a picture of some girl that had murdered a domesticated cat with a crossbow. The arrow was in it's head and everything. Now, I just feel like killing someone and my head hurts because I'm dehydrated and because that pic just triggered a negative swing, which my blood pressure rise like crazy. On top of that, there's this video going around about how some woman murdered her two pet rats by washing them in her washing machine. I've been trying to avoid it all week, but it keeps popping up in my rats and rodents groups on FB. Oh, and my husband and I had to cancel our date night because the movie we wanna watch isn't playing locally, and we can't go to a horror movie because watching them in theaters makes my anxiety spike.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 17, 2015)

Smartasses who think they know everything.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 17, 2015)

worried about artist alley signups tomorrow and if i'll have internet or if i'll still be on my way to vegas. :////


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2015)

Beau is in my campsite.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 17, 2015)

F'ing rain.
I step outside with my dog. With the very first step I take onto the grass, I fall. I just slip *ploop*, and I fall. Of course, my reaction to the ordeal, as it was happening was, "Oh, ****!". The door hadn't even finished closing behind me, before I was falling. Apparently, "Oh, ****!", is my initial reaction when things go awry...I let go of the leash in the midst of my fall. Luckily, Chloe turns around and comes running towards me. No, Chloe this isn't cuddle time, but thanks for returning to me. Since you don't like coming to me, when I call your name.

Jeez.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 17, 2015)

I need a ride to tomorrow's rave.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 18, 2015)

Swim meet tomorrow...sucks because we had one today, too D:


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Why are some people so selfish that they would do horrible things to their own family for their own benefit, has it come to this that the world now has a different definition of family?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Why are some people so selfish that they would do horrible things to their own family for their own benefit, has it come to this that the world now has a different definition of family?



Sweetie, it's always been that way.
Horrible as it is. 
That's how it's been. That's how it's always going to be.
It just keeps getting worse.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Right now my bladder, because I need to pee but I don't want to just walk across the casino... UHG too many people.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Sweetie, it's always been that way.
> Horrible as it is.
> That's how it's been. That's how it's always going to be.
> It just keeps getting worse.



Because the definition of family is way more fluid than it was, say 60 years ago. You don't have to be related by blood to feel a stronger belonging.

Anyways, today. I need to clean up way too much and I want to go into town. Yeah hooray.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

There is a mosquito eater buzzing around my work place (Mosquito Hawk? IDK) but it's huge and bothering me and I feel like it's going to fly up my skirt... It keeps dive bombing me and buzzing past me ear and it's really rude of him, he needs to go outside...


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

My access to TBT is fluctuating on my tablet and phone, really frustrating.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

Use a computer ^

no town for me today unless we go to the movies later :c i wanted records damn it


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm so bored...
It's not really bothering me, just bored.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a large scratch on my nose and it is just bothering the ****ens out of me. My boyfriend scratched it while we were screwing around wrestling with each other, which even though I get hurt (sometimes badly) every time, we still do out of love. 

He's elbowed me in the teeth, headbutted me (during...), tackled me spraining my ankle and bruising my elbow so bad it lasted for four weeks and made me NERVE swell up! I am learning he is a dangerous man to love... HAHA


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Because the definition of family is way more fluid than it was, say 60 years ago. You don't have to be related by blood to feel a stronger belonging.
> 
> Anyways, today. I need to clean up way too much and I want to go into town. Yeah hooray.



Of course.
I know. I don't consider any of my blood relatives to be my family, but attacking or killing one's blood relatives just for personal gain, or at all, isn't acceptable, whether you consider them family or not.
Attacking or killing anyone for strictly personal gain isn't acceptable.


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm in a loveless relationship and I don't know how to tell him...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

starlark said:


> I'm in a loveless relationship and I don't know how to tell him...



You go up to him and say, "YO! THE LOVE....IT JUST AIN'T HAPPENIN'! AIGHT? I'll catchu later.", then you thug walk away.
Lol, nah. You've just got to tell him. 
I've had to do the same thing. The words will come to you. 
Type out a draft, edit it until you think it's right and go from there.


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You go up to him and say, "YO! THE LOVE....IT JUST AIN'T HAPPENIN'! AIGHT? I'll catchu later.", then you thug walk away.
> Lol, nah. You've just got to tell him.
> I've had to do the same thing. The words will come to you.
> Type out a draft, edit it until you think it's right and go from there.



Aw xD I'm not sure he'd understand it but I'll admit I would do something like that lol
Yeah. I don't want to do it over text/etc because I want him to know I still care about him but not romantically c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

starlark said:


> Aw xD I'm not sure he'd understand it but I'll admit I would do something like that lol
> Yeah. I don't want to do it over text/etc because I want him to know I still care about him but not romantically c:



Yeah. I've heard that breakup over text is about the worst. 
But you could type up a draft still. Just to think out what you want to say, at least. 
It'll be fine, in the long run ^-^


----------



## P.K. (Apr 18, 2015)

there is a mouse in my bedroom. i haven't been able to sleep at all last night and my sibs and i cornered it in the dressing room
and i----


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

P.K. said:


> there is a mouse in my bedroom. i haven't been able to sleep at all last night and my sibs and i cornered it in the dressing room
> and i----



WHY ARE THERE SCISSORS JUST RANDOMLY CHILLING ON TOP OF THAT DUFFEL


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 18, 2015)

What is the issue that people seem to have with *fictional* interspecies relationships? Honestly, I'm starting to think it's because they're Turtles. I mean, no one was freaking out when Professor Xavier was banging Lilandra or when Spock was dating Lt. Uhura, but just because they don't look like humans people start to freak out. Isn't that a form of racism?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

P.K. said:


> there is a mouse in my bedroom. i haven't been able to sleep at all last night and my sibs and i cornered it in the dressing room
> and i----



A mouse could easily climb over or into that stuff. 
They can get into the walls, too, but I'm sure you already know that.


----------



## P.K. (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> A mouse could easily climb over or into that stuff.
> They can get into the walls, too, but I'm sure you already know that.



Yes I do and it's been just about everywhere in the room but that mouse forced me into an all-nighter and desperate times comes for desperate measures
Little s--- just suddenly grabbed the bait and ran. Didn't even have time to react


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

P.K. said:


> Yes I do and it's been just about everywhere in the room but that mouse forced me into an all-nighter and desperate times comes for desperate measures
> Little s--- just suddenly grabbed the bait and ran. Didn't even have time to react



Come on bro, you know if you were a mouse you'd be smart like that and do that too.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

P.K. said:


> Yes I do and it's been just about everywhere in the room but that mouse forced me into an all-nighter and desperate times comes for desperate measures
> Little s--- just suddenly grabbed the bait and ran. Didn't even have time to react



Yeah. I had that happen to me.
Except I fell asleep waiting for the mouse.

Try finding a snake in the middle of your kitchen. I had nightmares for weeks...
I still do sometimes.


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Yeah. I had that happen to me.
> Except I fell asleep waiting for the mouse.
> 
> _*Try finding a snake in the middle of your kitchen. I had nightmares for weeks...
> I still do sometimes*._


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

starlark said:


>



Yeah. Ended up finding three more snakes after that. One I found three times over the span of two weeks, before we could catch it and throw it outside somewhere. 
I also spotted a scorpion one night, in the bathroom, after I got out of the shower.


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Yeah. Ended up finding three more snakes after that. One I found three times over the span of two weeks, before we could catch it and throw it outside somewhere.
> I also spotted a scorpion one night, in the bathroom, after I got out of the shower.



Hearing this, I am extremely glad I live in the UK xD The worst we get is probably house spiders. People still act like they're frigging tarantulas tho


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

starlark said:


> Hearing this, I am extremely glad I live in the UK xD The worst we get is probably house spiders. People still act like they're frigging tarantulas tho


XD
I need to move the to UK then.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't want to stay inside but then I don't know what to do outside.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Aradai said:


> I don't want to stay inside but then I don't know what to do outside.



Soft-core Parkour.


----------



## unravel (Apr 18, 2015)

The person above me is annoying


----------



## Aradai (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Soft-core Parkour.



*screams quitely*
where can I backflip


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

in the living room- wait scratch that.

also ugh back to usual when dad gets back home hooray >>


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Apparently, I am annoying.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 18, 2015)

I just hissed at sunlight.

I need to get outside more.. Wth..


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

The person above me is not annoying.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> The person above me is annoying



I know that feel.


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

well that worked didn't it xD the person above me and every person above me is not annoying c:


----------



## Prabha (Apr 18, 2015)

The person below me should get a life


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

*Done and done *


----------



## Prabha (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Done and done *



*NO YOU DID NOT*


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 18, 2015)

need food


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Prabha said:


> *NO YOU DID NOT*



*YES, I SO DID*


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm bothered with this thread and yet not at the same time ^


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

might have bought the wrong bus ticket o well xD


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

i've just been chilling out at stitches' place and i've just noticed the little reversey-part at the end of K.K. Lullaby, it's giving me the spooks

- - - Post Merge - - -

and it's also bothering me because i feel like stitches will watch me in the night


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 18, 2015)

When I write blog entries on both good and bad things, it bothers me that people focus more on the bad than the good. I mean, on my Wordpress blog, I focus more on the AC stuff and less on the TBT stuff, but the one with the wrapped review on TBT had the most views so far. I don't know if it's a good or bad thing, but I don't want to continue talking about this site on my blog. After my wrapped review and special advice on using this site in two different entries, I'm no longer going to mention my experience on the site. It makes me wonder if people are reading it just to get hateful towards me. I even had a rude comment from someone one this site who refused to believe that I'm innocent (when many people would rather support me than oppose me) and thinks that I'm writing it to gain public attention. I didn't write it to get more attention. I written it so I can share more details about my life. If I were writing for attention, it would be over something very interesting and not my biograpical information.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 18, 2015)

When people say "X's fanbase ruined X for me!"

How can a fanbase ruin something??


----------



## Prabha (Apr 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> might have bought the wrong bus ticket o well xD



when you're trying to get to school but u end up in hawaii


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> When I write blog entries on both good and bad things, it bothers me that people focus more on the bad than the good. I mean, on my Wordpress blog, I focus more on the AC stuff and less on the TBT stuff, but the one with the wrapped review on TBT had the most views so far. I don't know if it's a good or bad thing, but I don't want to continue talking about this site on my blog. After my wrapped review and special advice on using this site in two different entries, I'm no longer going to mention my experience on the site. It makes me wonder if people are reading it just to get hateful towards me. I even had a rude comment from someone one this site who refused to believe that I'm innocent (when many people would rather support me than oppose me) and thinks that I'm writing it to gain public attention. I didn't write it to get more attention. I written it so I can share more details about my life. If I were writing for attention, it would be over something very interesting and not my biograpical information.



Well it's your views on the site. So, it's completely subjective. I wouldn't hold it against you. i haven't read it, but I still wouldn't.  I do notice that it's easier for people, in any circumstance, to focus on the bad, instead of the good. 
Just keep your chin up. Ignore the hate. The Internet is a place for opinions. People just don't usually like opinions different from their own, and I'm sure you wouldn't write a review for attention, either. That theory doesn't make much sense, anyway.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 18, 2015)

Terrible headaches. I don't know if it's from cutting out sugar from my diet or what but it's becoming a daily thing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Well it's your views on the site. So, it's completely subjective. I wouldn't hold it against you. i haven't read it, but I still wouldn't.  I do notice that it's easier for people, in any circumstance, to focus on the bad, instead of the good.
> Just keep your chin up. Ignore the hate. The Internet is a place for opinions. People just don't usually like opinions different from their own, and I'm sure you wouldn't write a review for attention, either. That theory doesn't make much sense, anyway.



Thanks for the tip. Yeah, people would be rude to me on this site, and I can't control that, but if they're going to be rude to me on my Wordpress site, I have more power than them. I can't change their opinions, their personalities, or their spiritual alignment between good and evil (sorry if this sounded unnecessary), but I can prevent further comments from their IPs and delete them if they say something ugly. Everyone on Wordpress have those powers on their sites, including me.

Based on how much I think towards the positive side and negative side, I love to talk about the grayer subjects, but my alignment changes a lot. Sometimes, I would rather focus on the good than the bad, while at other times, it's the other way around. On my Wordpress blog, I would focus more on the good than the bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> Terrible headaches. I don't know if it's from cutting out sugar from my diet or what but it's becoming a daily thing



I hate getting headaches too. In fact, I don't feel like doing anything if I have one. Having headaches daily sounds terrible.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 18, 2015)

sigh, two guys who were supposedly just good friends decided to hit on me today. one is married and the other is just old, what is happening in the world??? T_T
fml :/


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

My dog thinks life is one great big mosh pit.


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

My lack of motivation.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Apr 18, 2015)

My irrational thoughts... Because they've reached a new level of ridiculous-ness.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

A veterinarian shot an killed a cat with a bow and arrow, and proceeded to brag about it on facebook, completed with a picture of said cat with an arrow through its head...
Her words, "The only good feral tomcat is one with an arrow through it's head. Vet of the year award...gladly accepted".
She's since been fired.

Turns out it was her neighbor's pet cat.

****ing *****.
Even if it was feral, that isn't okay.


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> A veterinarian shot an killed a cat with a bow and arrow, and proceeded to brag about it on facebook, completed with a picture of said cat with an arrow through its head...
> Her words, "The only good feral tomcat is one with an arrow through it's head. Vet of the year award...gladly accepted".
> She's since been fired.
> 
> ...


Dafuq? Who even does that? That is sick and sadistic. A bow and arrow? Really? Is that even legal?

Right now I'm ready to go home. Sunday should come sooner.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

My 3DS XL top screen broke its just nothing but black now.

And my parents don't give a **** about it at the slightest...
*Grumble grumble*


----------



## Prabha (Apr 18, 2015)

I just spend 30k+ tbt on 3ds games...

oh wait that doesn't bother me


----------



## unravel (Apr 18, 2015)

The person below me is pretty


----------



## Mariah (Apr 18, 2015)

The person above me is blind. So sad.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Dafuq? Who even does that? That is sick and sadistic. A bow and arrow? Really? Is that even legal?
> 
> Right now I'm ready to go home. Sunday should come sooner.



Exactly. Apparently a specific Kristen Lindsey does it. I know it is. Yes, a bow and arrow. yes, really. I don't think so. I think she's going to get charged for it...
It was in Brenham, Texas. Good ole Texas.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> A veterinarian shot an killed a cat with a bow and arrow, and proceeded to brag about it on facebook, completed with a picture of said cat with an arrow through its head...
> Her words, "The only good feral tomcat is one with an arrow through it's head. Vet of the year award...gladly accepted".
> She's since been fired.
> 
> ...



Wow...that's just cruel :/ I can't believe some people would do things like that.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Attention seekers or they just need serious help. Sadly that does not surprise me.

Also spambots.


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Spoiler: ignore if you don't like the ol' stardrama



So I found this guy on tumblr through his pretty graphic art. Turns out he also posts selfies and he's pretty cute, but I do like his wit and art (he writes poems as well!). I showed my friend one of his selfies since she normally judges off of looks first, and she was interested. We both sent him anonymous asks at the same time. Turned out, my question made him uncomfortable, and my friend's question made him laugh. I sent him an apology though he doesn't have any clue who it was. We both have him on Snapchat, but he only looks at my friend's snaps and she copy+pastes emo / grunge stuff from Twitter like she's having a really bad time but it's quite the opposite because she constantly gets noticed by her favourite bands, and seems to have an easier time talking to people.
At least four of my friends from my old friendship group have become friends with her over the course of two weeks, and one of our mutual friends has a crush on her (though they don't share any interests at all). I try and be friendly but sometimes it's really hard because everyone always assumes she's the one to go to for help but when I get upset she just ignores me. I'm always there for her when she's upset and it seems she gets all the things I'm supposed to have. I know it sounds really selfish of me, and if you think so you're free to have your own opinion, but it's had me really down lately.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 19, 2015)

I got soap flung in my eye and it stings like hell and i cant see and it hurts whenever i move my eye or blink and it also stings when its closed i dont know what to do


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

wash it out with water and a soft towel gently.

ALSO WHEN YOU FIND THE PERF JEANS BUT YOUR SIZE IS NOT ANYWHERE IN TOWN


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 19, 2015)

In-app advertising in the apps you have to pay for. I don't care if you get ads in the free apps, but in paid apps?! That's annoying.

Some free apps give you the option to disable advertising, but when the free version doesn't have an option to disable advertising while they are the only versions or if the paid version has advertising that can't be disabled, that's annoying.

I'm glad that I bought the paid version of 100 Floors when I first played it. I saw no advertising. But 100 Codes' guide app has ads, and you have to pay for the app to download.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah, I mean usually you pay to get rid of crap like that.

also monday tomorrow ugh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 19, 2015)

I keep getting ignored, when I'm having a direct conversation with someone...
This is why I don't even bother with conversations.
That and the fact that I don't like bothering people, and I always feel like I'm bothering someone.


----------



## Naiad (Apr 19, 2015)

when parents bring up things that happened half a decade ago up in arguments
i s2g, if you hold grudges against your own daughter for 5 ****ing years without even telling her, you have issues


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 19, 2015)

N i c o said:


> when parents bring up things that happened half a decade ago up in arguments
> i s2g, if you hold grudges against your own daughter for 5 ****ing years without even telling her, you have issues



I don't think this is going to help, but I seen worse. Here is an interesting article on the extremes of holding grudges. I'm glad that your parents haven't gone this far.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

N i c o said:


> when parents bring up things that happened half a decade ago up in arguments
> i s2g, if you hold grudges against your own daughter for 5 ****ing years without even telling her, you have issues



this or they mention embarrassing and **** that should be buried. but sure if you makes me wanna feel bad.. mkay


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 19, 2015)

Just found out I have Honor Band rehearsals today and I'm really pissed off about that. I was planning on staying home all day and relaxing.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

THIS CANDY LINEUP

hnng i got those i need but i cant for life figure out things in inventory? y u no show dates


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

the server i started minecraft on is closing forever and im really sad


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 19, 2015)

I have a headache


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

IT WORKED

now my head is a mess lol.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 19, 2015)

I really ummm...I really suck at drawing.
I'm horrible, and this bothers me, because I want to be able to draw so badly, but I think with enough patience and practice, I can get better....
It would help, if my hands weren't so jittery, sometimes.


----------



## Zane (Apr 19, 2015)

i hate this guy so much it takes all my will not to start **** with him daily
also my head is killing me but even mentioning it feels redundant at this point lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

Last day of school holidays today D:


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 19, 2015)

I was practicing my oboe for college auditions annnnnndd... my reed broke... I'm really trying to make it into a college ensemble and even though there isn't a lot of competition for oboe seats, I don't really want to do anything else in college, except swim, which would even be harder to make!  Anyways... now I can't practice until my teacher makes me a new one


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Mondays in general they are really there to make you feel like a poop lol.

Also I hope I can find these jeans, or I have to get the smaller size >> My ass is so huge lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

I ordered something and even with amazon prime which is supposed to "guarantee" two day shipping, it was supposed to be here last Monday, and my boyfriend birthday is tomorrow... I already have one half of it, but that's not good enough. I am just really peeved that amazon keeps doing this, and the postal service like wont come to my house anymore, they leave the "sorry me missed you" flyers in the box but really they didn't even try because we have two people at home all day everyday and they would have heard it, anytime a car stops near our house our dogs go mad, so no you didn't "miss us" you just didn't bother trying to deliver it. I would be ok if it happened every now and then but no, it's *every* time...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Amazon is **** never order from there unless you have too >>

Also I kinda want to save up for another ball is life or a chocolate cake cause same background but im proud of my pinwheel **** this


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

They used to be a lot better, but I think they're just getting worse at it goes. =[ I want it to be July already so I can get my sassinfrassin birth stone

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now what's bothering me, a lady was being really rude while I was trying to help her, I wasn't even supposed to help her but she just decided to be really rude to me instead of grateful. I can't stand people! Why do most jobs require human interaction?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Because "social skills" is everything nowadays. Which kinda sucks because I would hate a crappy office job lol.

They're alright if you need like serious stuff like textbooks but for games and game/anime stuff they suck.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 20, 2015)

Stupid headaches still haven't gone away.
Also, it's Monday.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm an amazon seller....lmao....so I kind of love them.    I've also never had a problem with prime.  Sounds like your problem is with the USPS.

Anywho, I'm bothered by the fact that it's bath day for my 2 stinky dogs, and I DON'T want to do it.  Ugh.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 20, 2015)

beat ttyd today and already want to start a new file and do it again :|


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 20, 2015)

It's Monday, I'm starving, and Zoroark on Pokemon Shuffle is being a *****.
I love that there's a thread to just vent.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

We're building a doll house for the rats we're getting to play and sleep in from scratch. But we're really didn't have many tools on hand, so my husband decided to go out and get some. And he came back with a $10 handsaw. Now, he's spending the whole day complaining about how hard it is to cut straight with the handsaw and how he should have gone to borrow his dad's power tools -_-


----------



## Nay (Apr 20, 2015)

I woke up late now i wont be able to study properly because the library will be filled... rifp


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not sure if I've ranted about this before, but I'm going to do it anyways.  I currently have 4 As 1 B and... 1 F in high school an it's my senior year.  I've NEVER gotten anything lower than a C and the university I plan on attending doesn't accept anything lower than a C.  For anyone even bothering to read this, if you're wondering, the F is in AP Calculus BC.  I am also taking a total of 4 AP classes.  Anyways, my counselor told me I should drop the class, but the university doesn't say whether that explicitly will get me in or cancel my admission.  I'm so scared my admission will be canceled  
...On a positive note I made high school swimming sections!


----------



## Nay (Apr 20, 2015)

dj_mask said:


> I'm not sure if I've ranted about this before, but I'm going to do it anyways.  I currently have 4 As 1 B and... 1 F in high school an it's my senior year.  I've NEVER gotten anything lower than a C and the university I plan on attending doesn't accept anything lower than a C.  For anyone even bothering to read this, if you're wondering, the F is in AP Calculus BC.  I am also taking a total of 4 AP classes.  Anyways, my counselor told me I should drop the class, but the university doesn't say whether that explicitly will get me in or cancel my admission.  I'm so scared my admission will be canceled
> ...On a positive note I made high school swimming sections!



That stinks, and math stinks. I hope you can get into college safely 

School bothers me. constantly. all the time


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 20, 2015)

My home has no internet. The only way I could get here on TBT is through iPhone. I even had to blog on Wordpress using my iPhone today. It's a pain in the ass (or more likely pain in the mental features) to write on my phone than on my iPad or computer. But at least I'm not wordpressing on my Chrome app on my iPad anymore. But still, the lack of internet at home is like a power outage.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

Why do I have to explain it to you? Why must you have a reason for everything? Why do you have to demonize everything that you don't fully understand? 

And, yet, I already know the answer: 

"Mankind will always fear what it doesn't understand." -X-Men


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm so hungry, and my friend isn't back with food yet.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I'm so hungry, and my friend isn't back with food yet.



I'm so hungry, and none of my friends are awake. Cri


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

Youtube's autoplay crap. I'm sorry unless I really want a playlist I usually prefer one at a time -_-

Also I hate when you are so greasy you wake up because you are all itchy


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

Mom stop being such a killjoy. I mention I need to dye my hair and you're all like 'get a haircut' I'm like dude no.

I found these jeans and she knows I've been looking for them, I try them on and she's all like
they're a bit too long

I KNOW THANK YOU SON OF A *****.


----------



## Zane (Apr 21, 2015)

I SHOULD HAVE STREAMED THIS


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 21, 2015)

I didn't even know I needed to fart until it was too late. 
I'm pretty sure my coworkers are quietly laughing at me right now.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 21, 2015)

I had my bottom wisdom teeth pulled out. It's bleeding like crazy.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I had my bottom wisdom teeth pulled out. It's bleeding like crazy.



that must have hurt like hell D: damn

also im tired but gotta stay up lol


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 21, 2015)

the fact that I go looking for nice fanart and just get a lot of shipping and jokes that I don't understand is bothering me
oh well, whatever. I'll just be kinda sad about it for a little bit and move on.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

Timezones. like dude. why do we have them


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 21, 2015)

Aw man; I saw another pronz gif on the tumblr. I just follow humor blogs I didn't sign up for this


----------



## himeki (Apr 21, 2015)

Life qwq


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 21, 2015)

I have this really close friend who has been getting on my ****ing nerves non stop. Today she kept bugging me to tell her why I had an outburst in class when I clearly kept restating that I didn't want to talk about it - and when I finally said "I don't want to talk about it. Stop bothering me about it.", she gets all mad like I did something wrong? *****, It's not any of your ****ing business - so don't act all cute and mad when I tell you to stop being a fruity little ****.

God, everything has been so toxic lately. I just want to forget everything already.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 21, 2015)

I have so much English homework, and I still haven't told my coach I can't go to the league meet.

not to mention that iOS 8 is messing up this site again UGH


----------



## Aradai (Apr 21, 2015)

MAN everything makes me so sad
and i hate studying im going to bed lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2015)

The internet is finally up. After wordpressing for today, I did it on my computer.


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 21, 2015)

There's going to be a fifth POTC and I know it's going to be a mess like the last movie

and I'm def gonna be there at the midnight premiere.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2015)

Tiramisu said:


> There's going to be a fifth POTC and I know it's going to be a mess like the last movie
> 
> and I'm def gonna be there at the midnight premiere.



I think it was better as a Disneyland ride than a film franchise. Besides, Disney tends to avoid making PG-13 and R films, and all four movies are PG-13.


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 21, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I think it was better as a Disneyland ride than a film franchise. Besides, Disney tends to avoid making PG-13 and R films, and all four movies are PG-13.



I've never been on the ride.  How is it?

I get what you're saying. Their PG-13 movies...PG-13 isn't exactly their forte lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 22, 2015)

Tiramisu said:


> I've never been on the ride.  How is it?
> 
> I get what you're saying. Their PG-13 movies...PG-13 isn't exactly their forte lol.



It is fun as a child, but I began to lose interest. First of all, there aren't enough drops. Second, I don't like getting wet. I prefer it over Splash Mountain, but no more than It's a Small World. The Pirates of the Caribbean ride was added to Disneyland before Walt Disney's death. The first movie I think came out in 2003.


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 22, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It is fun as a child, but I began to lose interest. First of all, there aren't enough drops. Second, I don't like getting wet. I prefer it over Splash Mountain, but no more than It's a Small World. The Pirates of the Caribbean ride was added to Disneyland before Walt Disney's death. The first movie I think came out in 2003.



Oh wowie, I didn't know the ride was that old. Interesting.

I've been to Disneyland (well, EuroDisney to be specific) but I never went on any of these rides mentioned. I was 8 and only wanted to ride the merry-go-round haha. I'm so full of regret now haha OTL

I'll have to definitely go again in the future, and ride everything you've mentioned. EVERYTHING.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 22, 2015)

Tiramisu said:


> Oh wowie, I didn't know the ride was that old. Interesting.
> 
> I've been to Disneyland (well, EuroDisney to be specific) but I never went on any of these rides mentioned. I was 8 and only wanted to ride the merry-go-round haha. I'm so full of regret now haha OTL
> 
> I'll have to definitely go again in the future, and ride everything you've mentioned. EVERYTHING.



The one I went to was in California. I never went overseas. I never even went east of Louisiana. Wherever I have traveled to was a limited range. I would rather stay in the US than visit another country.


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 22, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The one I went to was in California. I never went overseas. I never even went east of Louisiana. Wherever I have traveled to was a limited range. I would rather stay in the US than visit another country.



Oh, I was living in Europe at that time. I'm back in the U.S. now, so I'd prefer staying in the U.S. to go to Disneyland too. xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 22, 2015)

It really ****ing sucks, when I actually try, to no ****ing avail....
It just....it just really ****ing sucks.


----------



## Zane (Apr 22, 2015)

i'm ok now
*DEEP BREATH*


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2015)

Myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

I have no idea how my cell phone was on the table by my bed this morning. Mostly cause I 99% of the times keep it in my bag with my other things. Must have fallen out and mom put it there?


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 22, 2015)

My ex won't give me back a ton of **** he owes me.


----------



## Nay (Apr 22, 2015)

I have 1% left in my ipad goodbye...


----------



## Nay (Apr 22, 2015)

what a terrible day booooo


----------



## lazuli (Apr 22, 2015)

im a lazy piece of crap
also these chemistry problems are kinda confusing but eh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

skyrim so you cant travel with carriages if you're overlaoded the hell im gonna walk to markarth


----------



## tumut (Apr 22, 2015)

Chemistry is hella boring


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

it can be fun

o well had to ride a horse, it was alright but tbh.. they should move your things auto when you move in skyrim tbh


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 22, 2015)

i fell asleep w/out showering & with all my clothes on and now i feel like a pile of trash tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

i hope we can get the 150 x150 avatar thing soon i hate cropping down good pics


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 22, 2015)

Welp, I need 4 tooth fillings next week

bring it on


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Welp, I need 4 tooth fillings next week
> 
> bring it on



i usually had to do two at time whenever i visited but i try to be more healthy but still im sensitive as **** to this


----------



## tobi! (Apr 22, 2015)

My $350 computer I ordered online arrived four days ago. It's broken now. It can cost $80-$155 to fix the video card.

****.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

The helicopter circling over my neighborhood.....that can't be good.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> The helicopter circling over my neighborhood.....that can't be good.



CHOPPERS

"suicide is painless"


----------



## Nay (Apr 22, 2015)

Wtf I thought I wasn't nervous but I am, as heck. I hate feeling judged


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

audino said:


> Wtf I thought I wasn't nervous but I am, as heck. I hate feeling judged



Who's judging you?!  YOU are awesome.  I hope it wasn't here.  Hmph.

Now I'm bothered that you're bothered.


----------



## Nay (Apr 22, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Who's judging you?!  YOU are awesome.  I hope it wasn't here.  Hmph.
> 
> Now I'm bothered that you're bothered.



Aw!! I'm really touched, thank you. Nah, it wasn't here. Just a friend of mine.

Hugs ya!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

Why did they remove the stone and trading items things in ORAS like a Sachet needs 98k BP >>


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 22, 2015)

Me: ok, so it's time to get up but i'll just lay down a few more minutes.

*about an hour later*

Me: fuuuuuuu-


----------



## starlark (Apr 22, 2015)

laptop broke and idk if selling my beatrix potters can cover the cost of a new one


----------



## Javocado (Apr 22, 2015)

starlark said:


> laptop broke and idk if selling my beatrix potters can cover the cost of a new one



just save your tbt
i'm sure someone will sell one for tbt XDDDDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

Javocado said:


> just save your tbt
> i'm sure someone will sell one for tbt XDDDDDD



this i'd sell you mine but i need it sadly rip money


----------



## starlark (Apr 22, 2015)

Javocado said:


> just save your tbt
> i'm sure someone will sell one for tbt XDDDDDD



this is some real truth right here <3



Noiru said:


> this i'd sell you mine but i need it sadly rip money



aw man u keep your laptop xD rip money indeed, most kids in my year have jobs now doing newspaper runs or cleaning the dishes at restaurants but im lounging around longing for ikea to come on tour to my town


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

sure i can bring a table and some meatballs = ikea


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

What's bothering me?

My day so far.....toilet over flowed.  Good times right there.

My 2 cats came home after being gone all day yesterday, and they have stitches in their bellies and chipped ears.  Obviously there was a spay and neuter drive in my area.  Great, right?  WRONG.  My kitties were already spayed and neutered, and while I can understand opening up my female to see if she was spayed, WHY on EARTH would they need to cut into my male?  The last time the female had stitches she kept ripping them out so I'm sure I'm in for more good times yet.  

Oh, and one of the cats vomited in the floor (probably still queasy from the anesthesia), and I had to clean THAT up.

Sigh....I know it's a good thing that the neighborhood kitties were taken care of, but this really sucks for me.  AND my cats.


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Apr 22, 2015)

What's bothering me...

Probably my life and whatever else revolves around it. I can't seem to find myself happy. I've been left broken and felt useless, I find motivation in nothing anymore really, but I'm still trying to pick myself up. Everything pretty much sucks and I just need some sort of help. I'm glad Animal Crossing is there for me to play though cause it really helps me just relax and gets me through the day... I just wish there was something more like I use to have, but It's all lost now and it's hard to recover from it. Well that's my life I suppose, being alone and miserable.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 22, 2015)

I really just want to bingewatch Pokemon: Indigo League....but I also want to practice drawing.
The weather is supposed to be really bad later today/tonight.
So, if the electricity goes out, I can't watch Pokemon, but I also can't see to draw, because we don't have any candles, and I'm not good like that..........
So...I don't know...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

i want midnight now hnng


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 22, 2015)

i got new bands for my braces & i feel like hurling myself off a cliff. luckily i get my braces off on my next appointment but im so close to just ripping em off w/a pair of pliers _h e l p_


----------



## Aradai (Apr 22, 2015)

nice nice


----------



## Javocado (Apr 22, 2015)

my lil bro getting teased at school and hella salty i can't 1v1 these kids


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 23, 2015)

Javocado said:


> my lil bro getting teased at school and hella salty i can't 1v1 these kids



Who says you can't? Little kids better be prepared to square up fam

I've still been getting these daily headaches. Maybe I was addicted to caffeine o.o


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Who says you can't? Little kids better be prepared to square up fam
> 
> I've still been getting these daily headaches. Maybe I was addicted to caffeine o.o



Jav: exactly go beat 'em up double dragon style!

Yoshi: yes this might very well be it. I remember when I first had coffee I got really bad headaches if I didn't have coffee for a day lol


----------



## lazuli (Apr 23, 2015)

what the hell i got a 70 on my essay even tho she graded it as a 4 which i thought was the best u can get for an essay
did
did she give me a 70 for it being late
what the hell its not late i emailed it before 415pm, she marks anythin turned in after as late
ugh


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 23, 2015)

I probly will sound like a whiny little girl right now, but I need to vent and I need some answers as well.



Spoiler



nevermind..


----------



## starlark (Apr 23, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> i got new bands for my braces & i feel like hurling myself off a cliff. luckily i get my braces off on my next appointment but im so close to just ripping em off w/a pair of pliers _h e l p_



oh man i feel you, every time i get my braces tightened it feels like tHERE IS HELL IN MY MOUTH AND EVERY TIME MY TEETH TOUCH A LITTLE DEVIL SLAPS THEM UP but honestly just ride it out, they'll get better after two or three days or maybe even tomorrow, but i'm sure you know that already xD i wish i was so lucky as to have mine off next time, i have to wait 'til october!
though i think  that will be the appointment after the next


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm fairly certain I failed one of my classes for this program I'm in at the community college, which is a prerequisite for a course I need to in the fall.


----------



## Koloh (Apr 23, 2015)

Wish you were here


----------



## zelorm (Apr 23, 2015)

Russia


----------



## Aradai (Apr 23, 2015)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
i need to scream


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 23, 2015)

Will this work out or not...sigh...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Cavity.


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 23, 2015)

My own impatience, lmao. My stuff doesn't sell immediately and I get annoyed. I need to grow up, tbh.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm procrastinating on my hw again lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2015)

zelorm said:


> Russia



What's going on in Russia this time?


----------



## doveling (Apr 24, 2015)

just realised how fricking dead i am to everyone at school ahha, noone adds me on facebook afbhjsbf


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

Facebook sucks anyway lmao, why would it bother you?

-----
Got a stomach ache, wooooop


----------



## doveling (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Facebook sucks anyway lmao, why would it bother you?
> 
> -----
> Got a stomach ache, wooooop



ahhah i know but it sucks knowing that they don't know you ahha, plus i've been friends with them on my old account before
stupid ass popular people


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahhah i know but it sucks knowing that they don't know you ahha, plus i've been friends with them on my old account before
> stupid ass popular people


Popularity is always a burden, but eh, pretty much being a rebel is what these "popular people" do lmao.
We never had Facebook back in school till my late years  so Facebook has never been an issue regarding popularity.

Although if you read half the **** I get on my wall, you'd be glad to never go on facebook again.


----------



## doveling (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Popularity is always a burden, but eh, pretty much being a rebel is what these "popular people" do lmao.
> We never had Facebook back in school till my late years  so Facebook has never been an issue regarding popularity.
> 
> Although if you read half the **** I get on my wall, you'd be glad to never go on facebook again.



yeah, also being good looking and ditzy & stuff, but those people will be pretty irrelevant later so yeah i don't really worry that much
lucky, aha as much as it is useful and fun whatever, it sucks sgnjasgsgkasgk

just block their lame asses, you don't need that useless negativity there ~~


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

poppet said:


> yeah, also being good looking and ditzy & stuff, but those people will be pretty irrelevant later so yeah i don't really worry that much
> lucky, aha as much as it is useful and fun whatever, it sucks sgnjasgsgkasgk
> 
> just block their lame asses, you don't need that useless negativity there ~~


I've never been good looking but I was kinda popular back in school, because I was kind of a bad person, I didn't bully people but I was really bad mannered, apparently that gets you noticed??? School was just pure lols tbh.
Facebook's just there, people take it too seriously, especially in school since my sister's school is really big on Facebook lmao.

It's not hate, it's really just people doing silly selfies, moaning about their lives or specifically a friend of mine who constantly moans about their life and how much it sucks, she keeps bringing up her son as an excuse to moan, it just causes so much drama and these friends of her are always supportive, even though 90% of reasons why she's complaining are just too damn stupid.


----------



## doveling (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I've never been good looking but I was kinda popular back in school, because I was kind of a bad person, I didn't bully people but I was really bad mannered, apparently that gets you noticed??? School was just pure lols tbh.
> Facebook's just there, people take it too seriously, especially in school since my sister's school is really big on Facebook lmao.
> 
> It's not hate, it's really just people doing silly selfies, moaning about their lives or specifically a friend of mine who constantly moans about their life and how much it sucks, she keeps bringing up her son as an excuse to moan, it just causes so much drama and these friends of her are always supportive, even though 90% of reasons why she's complaining are just too damn stupid.



ah yeah, people tend to only remember your name if you acted like a idiot in my school, dating someone, backchatting or if you're funny = majority of school.
Like the other week we had an assembly and this newish girl was like to me "oh hi, what year are you in??", i said back "um im in the same year, year 9." then she's like "OH are you're probably in the top class right?" and i nodded. Its like my class/es are like not recognized just because we don't **** up at school. But yeah school is lols.

OH AHHA i thought by the way you worded it that you were getting hate from people woops.... HAHA yeah thats facebook for you.. i literally just checked facebook, and there are 9+ statuses talking about how they hate everyone, or some really stupid drama crap.. its hilarious to read though

entertainment 1+


----------



## Benevoir (Apr 24, 2015)

Falling behind in all of my classes because of my wisdom teeth surgery ugh


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

poppet said:


> ah yeah, people tend to only remember your name if you acted like a idiot in my school, dating someone, backchatting or if you're funny = majority of school.
> Like the other week we had an assembly and this newish girl was like to me "oh hi, what year are you in??", i said back "um im in the same year, year 9." then she's like "OH are you're probably in the top class right?" and i nodded. Its like my class/es are like not recognized just because we don't **** up at school. But yeah school is lols.
> 
> OH AHHA i thought by the way you worded it that you were getting hate from people woops.... HAHA yeah thats facebook for you.. i literally just checked facebook, and there are 9+ statuses talking about how they hate everyone, or some really stupid drama crap.. its hilarious to read though
> ...


I was remembered a lot due to my...last name, that's it really, it's really dumb but people liked me for it?? Also because I had a weird sense of humor and back then doing "random" things was considered "xDDD hahaha this is funny!!"

And dang, I was liked by my teachers a lot since I used to take part in a lot of school events, such as art competitions and meetings to promote the school, I wasn't a pure brainer but I was in the top classes and junk, hope your fellow students start taking notice to you soon enough, you're only young so you've got a few years for all that stuff.

Facebook can be mixed, I've had my fair share of hate, one of my "best friends" in school removed me from facebook and their life because I wasn't able to answer back to them when they were spamming my private messages with emotional junk, I was busy and they didn't understand that so they threw a big fit and ditched me, she later got laid by someone and had their kid, she regrets the choice and I really felt like she deserved it because of her actions before, such as having sex in the boy's toilets with one of my classmates, she was only 15 so it's like, what? Otherwise now it's just drama from old school buddies 

Too much entertainment, I kind of wanna laugh at these people because the stuff they come up with.

You're alright Poppet, I'm sorry for throwing those fits and issues toward you in the past, yo


----------



## doveling (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I was remembered a lot due to my...last name, that's it really, it's really dumb but people liked me for it?? Also because I had a weird sense of humor and back then doing "random" things was considered "xDDD hahaha this is funny!!"
> 
> And dang, I was liked by my teachers a lot since I used to take part in a lot of school events, such as art competitions and meetings to promote the school, I wasn't a pure brainer but I was in the top classes and junk, hope your fellow students start taking notice to you soon enough, you're only young so you've got a few years for all that stuff.
> 
> ...



ahah tell us your last name!! yeah i see you as a popular person ah! 
nice nice, hey did you do other arts beside pixels? Yeah thanks, i think im just fine in my average student position, don't want to get caught in the crowd and.. have sex at 15 you know ahah~~

Aw that sucks, im an awkward person so that emotional fit would have been hard to handle, but i guess its good that they are out of your life right? 
Isn't 15 like.. illegal? she could have gotten sent to juvie for that.. 

entertainment 500++? 
hey your alright too, its fine, sorry for being an ass in the p_ass_-t as well.. im glad that we have sort of forgiven each other ahah!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Woke up early....****ing tired...dog has diarrhea...
I was finally able to spell diarrhea without any typos, though. So, that's a plus....
Hungry, but I'm so sleepy.
Conversations. Sometimes morning conversations don't bother me, but when I wake up to my house smelling like ****, only to find that my dogs diarrhea struck her in the night, whilst I was asleep, and it ended up on her and in the crate, and I have to clean it and give her a thorough bath (which is a struggle, because she hates baths. I try my best to keep her calm)....I just don't want to ****ing talk. Leave me alone.


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I was finally able to spell diarrhea without any typos, though. So, that's a plus....


_most_ brits use diarrhoea and it makes life so confusing


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahah tell us your last name!! yeah i see you as a popular person ah!
> nice nice, hey did you do other arts beside pixels? Yeah thanks, i think im just fine in my average student position, don't want to get caught in the crowd and.. have sex at 15 you know ahah~~
> 
> Aw that sucks, im an awkward person so that emotional fit would have been hard to handle, but i guess its good that they are out of your life right?
> ...


Chapman, terrible isn't it? My buddies would joke about it all the time >:I
I did traditional from school to college, I have no examples saved and I haven't done anything traditionally for the last 4 years, It. Was. TERRIBLE. But I can manage to make pixels look ok?? lmao, It's good you wanna be who you are, people in my school were...well, yeah, bad.

And yeah, glad they are, I recall passing by them a year ago and she didn't say anything or acknowledge my existence, was a good day 8) and yeh, 15 isn't legal here, 16 is but apparently she couldn't "wait" a few months to get nailed by one of my classmates!

Unlimited entertainment!
Yeh man, I feel bad getting overly rant like when you were giving feedback on my pixels, I just took it the wrong way I guess? IDK, I wanna get over it tho.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 24, 2015)

what's bothering me is that hyogo is totally british and was a bad boy back in the day and I
i never knew


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

computertrash said:


> what's bothering me is that hyogo is totally british and was a bad boy back in the day and I
> i never knew


Don't remind me, I had a ****ing chav phase when I was 13.
I'm crying inside thinking about it!!


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Don't remind me, I had a ****ing chav phase when I was 13.
> I'm crying inside thinking about it!!



you, a chav?


*?*


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

starlark said:


> you, a chav?


These wounds will not heal ;_;


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> These wounds will not heal ;_;



its better than the emo phase hahahaha


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> its better than the emo phase hahahaha


#cut4attention
aka, my friend was the emo phase person lmaoooo

Also I want to make a thread based on what people think of the "Museum section" obviously "won't" be a difference to the many art hoarders in there, but I'd love to see the input of the more casual users around here, like how they feel how the Museum was like back a year ago, where it wasn't a big competition about who can sell the most art/get fans and other junk, but I fear one hoarder will take it effectively and be like "GON BAN U BYE LMAO, UR JEALOUS BECAUSE OF MY DANK CASH"


----------



## Nay (Apr 24, 2015)

dang, posts removed AGAIN.. that's ok tho. I'll have to post an actual selfie sometime

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> #cut4attention
> aka, my friend was the emo phase person lmaoooo
> 
> Also I want to make a thread based on what people think of the "Museum section" obviously "won't" be a difference to the many art hoarders in there, but I'd love to see the input of the more casual users around here, like how they feel how the Museum was like back a year ago, where it wasn't a big competition about who can sell the most art/get fans and other junk, but I fear one hoarder will take it effectively and be like "GON BAN U BYE LMAO, UR JEALOUS BECAUSE OF MY DANK CASH"



what was the museum like a year ago? : o


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2015)

I really hate holds on my registration for college. Now I have this advising session that I need to attend, but the advisor isn't available today. If I can't do this, then I will not be able to register for next semester's classes.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Also I want to make a thread based on what people think of the "Museum section" obviously "won't" be a difference to the many art hoarders in there, but I'd love to see the input of the more casual users around here, like how they feel how the Museum was like back a year ago, where it wasn't a big competition about who can sell the most art/get fans and other junk, but I fear one hoarder will take it effectively and be like "GON BAN U BYE LMAO, UR JEALOUS BECAUSE OF MY DANK CASH"



go for it, i'd like to see a more diverse opinion tbh.


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> but I fear one hoarder will take it effectively and be like "GON BAN U BYE LMAO, UR JEALOUS BECAUSE OF MY DANK CASH"







srsly tho that's kinda accurate


----------



## Nay (Apr 24, 2015)

idgi, i don't really see the "art competition" aspect of the museum, i mean ppl sell things for TBT but that's what happens in any board with currency. ??

feel free to correct me tho


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

audino said:


> what was the museum like a year ago? : o


The original meaning for the board description, people shared their art publicly and nobody was fighting over this "fame" that people are doing right now, if you could say, it was peaceful, not a lot of shops and the common day art hoarding users around here.

There were users showing their art to get critique or just showing it because they wanted to express themselves, nobody made multiple threads like there is now based on similar topics on hand, it gives the impression of "Oh, my thread is on page 3...better make a new one" instead of checking the pages or atleast going on their page and see their recently made threads.

Specifically, when shops came up, they were very picky on doing orders for the same people more than once unless they know they're reliable and will appreciate the artists effort that they're being given, these days, people use other peoples work as sheer references and original pieces are just going to waste because they don't qualify as "good" for reference sheets at the very least.

Art collectors were a thing too, they didn't go into every single thread with "good" art and spam them with multiple requests or came back multiple times for more drawings, these days you'll walk into a new thread with "good" art and you'll see the same people, all the time and it's just literally boring since they abuse TBT's shop to get quick on the expensive restocks and sell them, repeat and you'll have a fortune of TBT bells.

Lets just say, it was completely different than it was now.


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

my online agency is called Abcast

*Ab*cast

and i don't know why but it's rly annoying me


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> The original meaning for the board description, people shared their art publicly and nobody was fighting over this "fame" that people are doing right now, if you could say, it was peaceful, not a lot of shops and the common day art hoarding users around here.
> 
> There were users showing their art to get critique or just showing it because they wanted to express themselves, nobody made multiple threads like there is now based on similar topics on hand, it gives the impression of "Oh, my thread is on page 3...better make a new one" instead of checking the pages or atleast going on their page and see their recently made threads.



that's why it's called the Museum. it should be called Art Convention now lol


----------



## Nay (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> The original meaning for the board description, people shared their art publicly and nobody was fighting over this "fame" that people are doing right now, if you could say, it was peaceful, not a lot of shops and the common day art hoarding users around here.
> 
> There were users showing their art to get critique or just showing it because they wanted to express themselves, nobody made multiple threads like there is now based on similar topics on hand, it gives the impression of "Oh, my thread is on page 3...better make a new one" instead of checking the pages or atleast going on their page and see their recently made threads.
> 
> ...



Oooo, sounds like capitalism at work. Let's revolt!

(I do see what you mean, but I guess since I haven't seen it myself it's hard to relate. It'd be great if the museum could be less shop-oriented tho I agree)


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> The original meaning for the board description, people shared their art publicly and nobody was fighting over this "fame" that people are doing right now, if you could say, it was peaceful, not a lot of shops and the common day art hoarding users around here.
> 
> There were users showing their art to get critique or just showing it because they wanted to express themselves, nobody made multiple threads like there is now based on similar topics on hand, it gives the impression of "Oh, my thread is on page 3...better make a new one" instead of checking the pages or atleast going on their page and see their recently made threads.
> 
> ...



So, what do you consider yourself then? An art hoarder or a collector? 

And please show me the threads that artists are posting "just for fame." I'm curious to what you view as those sort of threads : )

but hey, what do i know. this is just "what's bothering me"


----------



## Javocado (Apr 24, 2015)

200cc :|


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

Do I have thousands of bells, running through majority of art threads and rushing to get into the first post into a new fresh opened shop with half decent artistic talent behind them? No, I'd be labeled more as a collector.

But hey, what do I know? am I some user who constantly likes to bring others down with my smug attitude?


----------



## Zane (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Also I want to make a thread based on what people think of the "Museum section" obviously "won't" be a difference to the many art hoarders in there, but I'd love to see the input of the more casual users around here, like how they feel how the Museum was like back a year ago, where it wasn't a big competition about who can sell the most art/get fans and other junk, but I fear one hoarder will take it effectively and be like "GON BAN U BYE LMAO, UR JEALOUS BECAUSE OF MY DANK CASH"



does it ever get scary being trapped in an infinite loop


----------



## Nay (Apr 24, 2015)

Σ(?Д?；≡；?д?)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

Zane said:


> does it ever get scary being trapped in an infinite loop


More scary than you could ever imagine.


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Do I have thousands of bells, running through majority of art threads and rushing to get into the first post into a new fresh opened shop with half decent artistic talent behind them? No, I'd be labeled more as a collector.
> 
> But hey, what do I know? am I some user who constantly likes to bring others down with my smug attitude?



So.....people that have thousands of bells don't get to be collectors, but are labeled hoarders because we got the money? 

Oh ok, ty.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

audino said:


> Σ(?Д?；≡；?д?)



i am literally the same atm


----------



## P.K. (Apr 24, 2015)

i just came home from watching age of ultron and there was this huge group of college kids there and they were loud and obnoxious af
i dont care if the trailers are still showing, just sit down already and stop being so noisy


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

P.K. said:


> i just came home from watching age of ultron and there was this huge group of college kids there and they were loud and obnoxious af
> i dont care if the trailers are still showing, just sit down already and stop being so noisy



The Cranky Old Man speaks again

loljk but you're right


----------



## P.K. (Apr 24, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> The Cranky Old Man speaks again
> 
> loljk but you're right



/angrily waves cane/ get outta me theatre! 

aha but seriously though they were a huuuge group. i thought at first they were all separate groups of friends who went to watch since its the opening week but nope. i only realized when i saw them outside the theatre and posing together to take a group selfie and there were around like 20+ students .-.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> Oh ok, ty.


Yes, thank you for wasting my time.

Appreciated like always, Mia.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> So.....people that have thousands of bells don't get to be collectors, but are labeled hoarders because we got the money?
> 
> Oh ok, ty.



nono u got it wrong.
hoarder wants quantity
collector wants quality.

hoarder might have a lot of art but mostly ****ty.
collector doesnt care how much art they buy, the art has to meet their standards.


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Yes, thank you for wasting my time.
> 
> Appreciated like always, Mia.



Lol, how am I wasting your time? Not my fault you took the time to reply to me. I just don't understand how you can say one thing, but do another.

i'mma stop before i get banned or this thread gets closed.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 24, 2015)

Religion and sexuality are really confusing, and I'm told I shouldn't be so concerned with it at this age, but in the media it's all you hear about so it's hard to not be concerned and put thought into it.


----------



## Nay (Apr 24, 2015)

Can I be honest.. what is the difference.. you're both buying art

ﾍ(;?o｀)ﾍ


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 24, 2015)

I hate when I get a job interview and they want me for exactly the times I told them I couldn't work in the application =/


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

P.K. said:


> /angrily waves cane/ get outta me* theatre*!





P.K. said:


> theat*re*









- - - Post Merge - - -

every time you confuse theater and theatre, an actor breaks their leg for real


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2015)

Javocado said:


> 200cc :|



That sounds intense.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

starlark said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> every time you confuse theater and theatre, an actor breaks their leg for real



hence, one of the many differences between UK and US


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> hence, one of the many differences between UK and US



lolno, a _theater_ is a cinema, where you watch films, regardless of country, or the playhouse for _theatre_. though it's theatre in the uk we're referring to theaters in a film context.

theater/theatre depends between countries but in a different context , they both refer to the art.
sorry m8 ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

starlark said:


> lolno, a theater is a cinema, where you watch films, regardless of country.
> theater/theatre depends between countries but in a different context to cinema and films, they both refer to the art.
> sorry m8 ?\_(ツ)_/?



lol ok thanks. learn something new every day!


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> lol ok thanks. learn something new every day!



i just learnt the chocolate cake restock happened and i may have shed a little tear


----------



## Javocado (Apr 24, 2015)

when you work that 8 hour shift tonight but the only 8 you wanna see tonight is in mk8
:||||


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

Javocado said:


> when you work that 8 hour shift tonight but the only 8 you wanna see tonight is in mk8
> :||||



smooth


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

starlark said:


> i just learnt the chocolate cake restock happened and i may have shed a little tear



*NOOOOOOOO*
goodbye sweet chocolate cakes.
also the mods should limit the amount u can buy, ppl keep hoarding these collectibles and its not fair but life is not fair so i guess its fair.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> when you work that 8 hour shift tonight but the only 8 you wanna see tonight is in mk8
> :||||



you probably really meant 7 but just said 8
jk ;@; <3


----------



## lazuli (Apr 24, 2015)

i spent 15 min making ice cream and it got all runny after 5 minutes of eating it ugh


----------



## Javocado (Apr 24, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> *NOOOOOOOO*
> goodbye sweet chocolate cakes.
> also the mods should limit the amount u can buy, ppl keep hoarding these collectibles and its not fair but life is not fair so i guess its fair.



Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



citation needed, u jav infringed copyright laws


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 24, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



Oh God, not again.....LOL!


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

starlark said:


> citation needed, u jav infringed copyright laws



I, as an artist who respects creative integrity and intellectual property, I am disgusted at how much you have copied me. Do you not have ANY value or respect for originality? You're a laughing stock. It's cheesy, it's disgusting, I personally find it artistically atrocious.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 24, 2015)

And it was just 1 cake, I think, so we didn't miss out on much.


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> I, as an artist who respects creative integrity and intellectual property, I am disgusted at how much you have copied me. Do you not have ANY value or respect for originality? You're a laughing stock. It's cheesy, it's disgusting, I personally find it artistically atrocious.



ur cheesy and atrocious

*NN ID: stop it*

on another note i want dusty lantern to make a comeback this year it better


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> The original meaning for the board description, people shared their art publicly and nobody was fighting over this "fame" that people are doing right now, if you could say, it was peaceful, not a lot of shops and the common day art hoarding users around here.
> 
> There were users showing their art to get critique or just showing it because they wanted to express themselves, nobody made multiple threads like there is now based on similar topics on hand, it gives the impression of "Oh, my thread is on page 3...better make a new one" instead of checking the pages or atleast going on their page and see their recently made threads.
> 
> ...



Um..I was here a year ago and nothing has changed at all..Popular artists have always been bombarded with requests.You always had to get in line and hope for the best. In addition players spend a lot of time here earning their tbt and it's not just the lucky few that snag  the restocks.  It's all about priorities..some players want to spend their TBT  on dream villagers, some on  TBT collectibles, some on  game codes, Pokemon, AC items  etcetera.  so of course you are going to see the same members buying art just like you see the same members buying dream villagers or TBT collectibles. What has changed is the egocentric worldview that is currently on this forum. This is a what's bothering me thread so what's bothering me is the view that many of the members have now that they deserve items  immediately and at little or no cost ( a definite sense of entitlement).This forum is a microcosm of the "real" world and just because you want something doesn't mean you can have it ( or need it or deserve it).


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Um..I was here a year ago and nothing has changed at all..Popular artists have always been bombarded with requests.You always had to get in line and hope for the best. In addition players spend a lot of time here earning their tbt and it's not just the lucky few that snag  the restocks.  It's all about priorities..some players want to spend their TBT  on dream villagers, some on  TBT collectibles, some on  game codes, Pokemon, AC items  etcetera.  so of course you are going to see the same members buying art just like you see the same members buying dream villagers or TBT collectibles. What has changed is the egocentric worldview that is currently on this forum. This is a what's bothering me thread so what's bothering me is the view that many of the members have now that they deserve items  immediately and at little or no cost ( a definite sense of entitlement).This forum is a microcosm of the "real" world and just because you want something doesn't mean you can have it ( or need it or deserve it).



we're done w/ that argument hun ;o


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> we're done w/ that argument hun ;o


They didn't understand what I was on about anyways, so it might aswell stay done.

Backing out from the whole thread anyways, had it done but I'd rather ditch it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

omg they are having a dakimakura with nep u LE

****

money

halp


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> omg they are having a dakimakura with nep u LE
> 
> ****
> 
> ...



NO BAD NOIRU //hits on head
baptise the dakimakura and sleep with it with jesus in ur heart


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

well 

i need this i want a daki now AND ITS NEP FKJFSHIFSJFSK


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

Game of War adverts, I get you're trying to appeal to male viewers with the angel chick in the low-cut gown but 1) it actually looks like a good game for both genders 2) SHE DOESNT FIT IN W/ THE FRICKIN TIME PERIOD OF THE GAME


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

starlark said:


> Game of War adverts, I get you're trying to appeal to male viewers with the angel chick in the low-cut gown but 1) it actually looks like a good game for both genders 2) SHE DOESNT FIT IN W/ THE FRICKIN TIME PERIOD OF THE GAME



this game sounds good hm


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> this game sounds good hm



ok so i just found out it was kate upton




"*do you want to bang me? well tough luck im a time traveler*"


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

those watermelons though x)


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

starlark said:


> Game of War adverts, I get you're trying to appeal to male viewers with the angel chick in the low-cut gown but 1) it actually looks like a good game for both genders 2) SHE DOESNT FIT IN W/ THE FRICKIN TIME PERIOD OF THE GAME



she'll die in less than .02s w/ that outfit. no torso protection whatsoever lol


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

that pro hairstyling tho


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

well gamer feminazis is the worst lol (and not directing this at you) but i might have posted about this journalist lady criticizing Senran Kagura because one of the LE's comes with those boob mouse pads.

It's like... get into Japanese (otaku) culture, and also both male and female (and others) gamers plays it and it's just school girls, it's not a serious game dude


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> well gamer feminazis is the worst lol (and not directing this at you) but i might have posted about this journalist lady criticizing Senran Kagura because one of the LE's comes with those boob mouse pads.
> 
> It's like... get into Japanese (otaku) culture, and also both male and female (and others) gamers plays it and it's just school girls, it's not a serious game dude



lol, i'm not a feminist don't worry, i was just annoyed at how obvious it was she was only there for her huge boobs and obvious attractiveness, i wish the rest of the world was as lax as japanese culture in regards to this type of thing but frankly we're just doing it wrong


----------



## Nimega (Apr 24, 2015)

What's bothering me right now is the fact that I just dropped my guitar (a Les Paul Junior, no less, no more) and, even if it sounds so good and there isn't any signs of internal or external damage, one of its volume switches is kind of broken (it's slightly crooked). Hope I can fix it! (If I can't, it won't matter THAT MUCH since it still does its internal function well)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

starlark said:


> lol, i'm not a feminist don't worry, i was just annoyed at how obvious it was she was only there for her huge boobs and obvious attractiveness, i wish the rest of the world was as lax as japanese culture in regards to this type of thing but frankly we're just doing it wrong



Yeah or at least understand why they make games. Tbh I don't get the fun with shooting and over-violence games unless it's done in a fun way, like Saints Row and TF2 and such.

I prefer squeezing boobs thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also nothing wrong with being a feminist. I am one myself but when people rage over obvious niche fiction games it's just so obvious they do it for attention.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> well gamer feminazis is the worst lol (and not directing this at you) but i might have posted about this journalist lady criticizing Senran Kagura because one of the LE's comes with those boob mouse pads.
> 
> It's like... get into Japanese (otaku) culture, and also both male and female (and others) gamers plays it and it's just school girls, it's not a serious game dude



All radical feminists are bad. In fact, all radicals of any kind (except for the radicals against radicalism) are bad. After saying stuff like this over and over again, not much needs to be covered over this. And over spring break, I learned about the three waves of feminism and what they mean.

First wave - equal right to vote. Also to compete in society.
Second wave - more womens rights, such as the right to work or the right to be treated equally. This is the best one.
Third wave - no central focus. Some are focused to end gender stereotypes (like sexualized images of women in media).

I kinda agree with the fact that sexualizing women in media is a problem, but that's because I don't like sexual content in general. I'm pretty much against sexualizing men in media as much. People can do this all they want, but my only purpose for that is to ignore R and NC-17 rated content. Feminists are against the female stereotypes because they find it "discriminating". I don't like stereotypes either, but I don't agree with going overboard. If I don't like seeing sexual content in media, I prefer to ignore that kind of media because I'm also against infringement of the 1st Amendment.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

Well it's good that they make bad examples come out in the light but if they seriously want to rage all their energy on a very niche game/fanbase, it's like.. why don't you go after something that is wrong and serious that the majority can see. I doubt people will start boycotting SK games because a few people hates it because of boobs. It's like.. attack guns, fighting or whatnot instead and let us play pervert games if we want. It's not that I go out and molest people because of them, nor do the creators.

I personally like more 'adult' games like visual novels or otome/dating games rather than CoD or GTA and that kinds.

Regarding radical feminism, most of it is bad because they pretty much only focus on women completely and is really 'angry' and excluding. As I said I am a feminist, but it's for women's rights and equality. (even though I don't really think they(men) should have that much power to say when it comes to women's bodies, if they want to have an abortion they should have it free of charge regardless).

I think it's good that they bring up media issues such as the women (and men) being overly styled for adverts and commercial and this shaved look that is everywhere, like you must shave to become accepted. I do not shave (unless the armpits and legs gets too long but I usually only have to do it a few time each year) and I don't wear a bra or racy underwear. But most of the time it's celebrities who do that and not serious people, then everybody go back waxing like they usually do.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 24, 2015)

i cant change my rpg font to somethin better it SUCKS


----------



## tobi! (Apr 24, 2015)

I honestly cannot get over this stupid fear of driving. The store I need to go to is only 30 minutes away but that freaking scares me. I think the longest I've driven was the an El Polo Loco about 5 miles away.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

There's a big storm a brewin'!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

I ****ed up.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 24, 2015)

I need to earn more money but no one wants to buy my art :c


----------



## doveling (Apr 25, 2015)

I have already broken 2 brackets and it has only been a week since i got then on.
wow


----------



## Zane (Apr 25, 2015)

i wish i knew how to express concern in a way that would make people go 'oh you care about me' and not 'now i feel really guilty' but i dont understand emotions


----------



## RayOfHope (Apr 25, 2015)

...


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 25, 2015)

The tattoos on Jared Leto's ver. of Joker are perfect..._too _perfect.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

Why isn't my Japanese candy herrrre? UHG. Maybe it's what is at the post office, I really hope so cause I want to try the weird Popin' Cookin's SO BAD! I also really want to eat all the MeltyKiss candy. MMMM. I hate the post office, it can go die in a ditch for all I care.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 25, 2015)

Documentaries got me ****ed up.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2015)

Thinking of **** to buy when my brother moves out which is bothering me smh

Need me a Wii U and junk, prolly a few suggestions but I'm rly just after Mario Kart 8 and Smash brothers tbh, along with some other knick knacks like Pro controllers and the GC adapter


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Why isn't my Japanese candy herrrre? UHG. Maybe it's what is at the post office, I really hope so cause I want to try the weird Popin' Cookin's SO BAD! I also really want to eat all the MeltyKiss candy. MMMM. I hate the post office, it can go die in a ditch for all I care.



Yes they can >< And if you want it delivered to another address or office you need to show utility bills. um lol i dont pay other stuff than my moms internet so i cant do it lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 25, 2015)

starlark said:


> citation needed, u jav infringed copyright laws



It's a forum post. You can't claim copyright of your words. But he's not the original poster of the message either.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2015)

Been exactly half a year since my mum died, welp


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 26, 2015)

Why does this shift even exist? None of the other departments have to do this. I am sure as we get bigger and bigger they'll all be forced to as well.


----------



## himeki (Apr 26, 2015)

I ordered a Intuos Pen Small because I broke my 7 year old bamboo one from John Lewis Click & Collect, telling me it would be at Waitrose tomorrow. Guess what happened today? They hadn't even dispatched it.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2015)

I Lost The Game.


----------



## himeki (Apr 26, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I Lost The Game.



aww


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a horrible headache. It's so painful.


----------



## starlark (Apr 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I ordered a Intuos Pen Small because I broke my 7 year old bamboo one from John Lewis Click & Collect, telling me it would be at Waitrose tomorrow. Guess what happened today? They hadn't even dispatched it.



i didn't know they sold those at john lewis holy crap


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 26, 2015)

I really hope she got it...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2015)

my feet hurt

also dad stop imagine **** dude

and i need money rip my wallet


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 26, 2015)

YouTube won't load any videos for me at all. This problem has been persisting since yesterday, first it was my wifi but that's not the case as of right now. Freakin' stupid -.-'


----------



## starlark (Apr 26, 2015)

when i spend like 2 hours on a thing/post/bleh and the person doesn't even respond


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 26, 2015)

starlark said:


> when i spend like 2 hours on a thing/post/bleh and the person doesn't even respond



Lol on another forum site I'd spend awhile Photoshopping a picture for a response to a post and sometimes it got no replies. It's a sad feeling indeed.


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 26, 2015)

i should have went to the corner store before getting on the computer, now i'll end up procrastinating until it's like 9 o clock >.<


----------



## zelorm (Apr 26, 2015)

An annoying sore throat


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 26, 2015)

people....ugh.....people.
ignorant people.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ignorant self-righteous people.


----------



## Nay (Apr 26, 2015)

really really tired


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 26, 2015)

audino said:


> really really tired



^^Same


----------



## Nay (Apr 26, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> ^^Same



it sucksss :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually im pissed off cos my parents said they'd go out but nah, changed their mind or something, just leave already lmfao


----------



## Benevoir (Apr 26, 2015)

sooo it's been few days since I've sent the PM, and I'm not sure if the recipient forgot to reply back or I screwed it up and they didn't received it. :<

The only time I forget to tick the option where you get a receipt when they've read your PM smh


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 27, 2015)

i have a reaction paper due in about 10hrs from now, maybe i can make it lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Don't...don't text me and tell me you're in the state and want to meet me, because, dear, that isn't going to happen...
Sorry, to have to be the one to tell you.

I just can't deal with this right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

People comparing everything to Jimi Hendrix on youtube whenever there is some musician with good guitar skills. I like Jimi but tbh I don't go compare him to everything lol.

Also I probably can't afford this game now ugh

And goddamn period as always. I love how it's early on me lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

my braces are getting food stuck in them D:


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 27, 2015)

I am annoyed because I feel that  if people can buy new  game consoles here I should be able to buy  chocolate. They are both 'real' objects as opposed to pixels.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I am annoyed because I feel that  if people can buy new  game consoles here I should be able to buy  chocolate. They are both 'real' objects as opposed to pixels.



This, and I love their double standard about gift cards and e-shop cards. Game codes are pretty much the same and monitoring them should be as "hard" imo.

They need to fix up these rules man.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> This, and I love their double standard about gift cards and e-shop cards. Sure people may scam by already using them before they give them away but to be honest buying real life ware things should not be allowed other than game/codes because they are one-use and they can monitor that pretty easily.
> 
> They need to fix up these rules man.



 Digital game codes are no different than eshop card codes or gift card codes. I can sell all of them on ebay for real money  so that definitely bothers me.For that matter I have seen Animal Crossing bells and goods sold on ebay for real money too.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah, but they think that is more tolerable, that's my point > double standard. Both are as equal to scamming. Sorry if my post was a bit blurry. The problem is people think games are worth pixels.

Yeah I could probably sell whatever stuff for real money if I wanted to as well. Well yeah people do that with all kinds of site like selling codes for neopets things or whatever.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 27, 2015)

Spoiler



Today sucks. 
I barely got sleep because there were tornado warnings at 4:30 in the morning. The weather was so terrible and loud I couldn't sleep. So I wake up early for class feelin like **** and then my boyfriends car won't start. It's dead. We have class so we can't really do anything. He has his first day of work training today and I have a concert to go to with my friend who is depending on me to drive us there. But if my boyfriend can't get his car to start, I'll have to cancel on my friend and lend him my car because he really needs this job right now. 

I just want today to be over and for this headache to go away. 

Okay, my rant is over.


----------



## starlark (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Lol on another forum site I'd spend awhile Photoshopping a picture for a response to a post and sometimes it got no replies. It's a sad feeling indeed.



me too, i thought my tf2 animal crossing images were awesome but apparently not :c


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

I've never seen them so I can't say lol.

Also hnnnnng ****ing period.


----------



## starlark (Apr 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I've never seen them so I can't say lol.
> 
> Also hnnnnng ****ing period.



ok so i thought i was dumb enough when i found out you were swedish but you're also a girl? stop playing mind tricks with me mang its not nice ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

yes i've always been a girl?


----------



## starlark (Apr 27, 2015)

i fot u wer a boi m8


----------



## Nay (Apr 27, 2015)

Idfk how to be truthful without feeling rude U_U Or how to be nice without white lies idk


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

starlark said:


> i fot u wer a boi m8



naaah bruh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Also the Regi guys. I swear to arceus they have such low catch rate


----------



## Javocado (Apr 27, 2015)

probably shouldnt have woke up so early for amiibo pre-orders
doesn't help that i didnt get 3 hours of sleep either and i'm gonna be at school for 10 hours :''')


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

good point.

also hnnng i want this Nep U LE so fricking bad


----------



## ganondork (Apr 27, 2015)

My ex boyfriend called me five times today and that really bothered me. He was drunk and rude. He said a few things that really got to me...made me feel really down about myself. Still kind of shaken up about it.


----------



## Improv (Apr 27, 2015)

i got my application back for national honor society today and the teacher said i "needed to fill out each section more clearly and return it by morning to appeal to the group about acceptance" and like ok sorry for being honest and not bull****ting my entire application to make it lengthier.

i don't even want to fill this out anymore, i'm thinking about just telling my parents i'm not enough to be in it lmao


----------



## starlark (Apr 27, 2015)

Spoiler: please don't read if you're gonna be rude



so a few days ago I posted a very near suicide note and I got lots of nice comments, all good right?
Well, I don't think I'm improving. At all. My friend (who's supposed to be my best friend yet she wrote the shortest response to my note out of all of them) called me a ***** the other day for being moody (she got a message from my crush telling her how she shouldn't take any notice of me) and all the rest of my friends act like nothing's ever happened. All the attention goes to my friend because she's friendlier than me and she always makes new friends from the ones that are drifting away from meI always feel like a background character in the film of her life and I'm so ****ing sick of feeling this way. People told me this was going to get better but I really really don't think it will. People are prettier than me, more confident than me, more and more prioritised than me and when I try to reach out it's only the ones that took a sharp (sometimes staged) decline into this hell than a progressive decline that get the help. I really am thinking of just ending it all but I know I'm too much of a wimp because when I tried to slit my wrists I only managed to make a tiny scar and no one saw so I wish I cut deeper.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 27, 2015)

i was out for a week of school because i was sick and all of my grades dropped to Fs besides math and art. every one of them is an F. and i have 9 days to get my grade back up to an average.

like? ?<>< 
,  ,

ok

/ / se ineed to edit this lol 

and the thing is is that ive been beeing so bitter and mean to mmy teachers lately and like. everyone is starting to notice like?? ive never been so mean to teachers before like i made snide remarks all the time and its like, , why am  i doing that

its robably because its th end of the year and also the fact that it I HAVE 9 DAYS TO GET CS BACK LIKE?????? NO IM SORRY THATS NOT HAPPENING OK


----------



## Aradai (Apr 27, 2015)

I feel empty


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 27, 2015)

starlark said:


> Spoiler: please don't read if you're gonna be rude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If she acts like that and calls you a *****, than I doubt that she's a true friend. Don't be fussed if people are prettier or more confident that you because they aren't you. Only you are you (if that makes sense) so don't force yourself into the land of the dead. Make the best of what you have and it'll probably turn out ok. I'm not going to say that it will all be ok definately 100%, because I of all people know how patronising that can sound. Just try your best and don't give up, although please don't do self harm


----------



## Grace12 (Apr 27, 2015)

My best friend is dating my twin brother and I feel like i don't exist to them anymore


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't know if his hinting me, why can't he be clearer?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm having heartburns right now.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 27, 2015)

man i LOVE anxiety attacks :^))))))


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Why? WHY DO I ALWAYS HAVE TO BE THE ONE TO GIVE BAD NEWS?! D: It's tearing me apart. I hate it. I hate being a disappointment.

People.
I'm hungry, but I don't feel like making what I actually want, but I don't want to wait...


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 27, 2015)

So much hw...and I wish I knew if she knew .-.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 27, 2015)

Had mega anxiety when I woke up that faded as the morning progressed. Now I'm just feeling really down, for no reason at all. I hate not being able to tie my emotions to anything.


----------



## Zane (Apr 27, 2015)

when someone u hate starts acting like ur gottdamn carbon copy


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

this philly cheese steak dry as heckie


----------



## doveling (Apr 28, 2015)

aAFAYFUASEHIOHOSHOAGHAHGA[ 
honestly its time to make new friends at school. my current group of friends are more and more becoming rude and annoying.. inconsiderate, selfish, greedy fricking people. thought i had a place in that group... hah. i bring in the laughter for them and they bring in the frustration & tears in my life ARGFF but anyway tomorrow they will probably act like im fine with everyone yay laugh laugh smile giggle .. but i would probably do the same. Now i realise how we started witha group 14 people now down to 5.

time to get new friends.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2015)

poppet said:


> time to get new friends.


Just like me in secondary/high school tbh, was hard moving to new people if old friends were being total buttfaces 8(


----------



## Zane (Apr 28, 2015)

retiring from art forever bc my cat hates the sight of me drawing so much she cant stand to let me do it anymore hue


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

D: D: D: D: D:
I feel ill. I think my day cant get much worse. Then Stitches turns up in my camp site and I have 10 villagers. I'm living in hell T.T


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

this period

go

to hell

now


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

*why*
and *how*
is matthew patrick taken 
I WANT SOMEONE LIKE MATPAT


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2015)

starlark said:


> *why*
> and *how*
> is matthew patrick taken
> I WANT SOMEONE LIKE MATPAT


His voice poisons my mind AND my sanity tbhh


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> His voice poisons my mind AND my sanity tbhh



if you dont shut ur trap im gonna lucas ur ass


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2015)

starlark said:


> if you dont shut ur trap im gonna lucas ur ass


Lucas my ass, now.
but srsly he'd be so much better at youtube if he'd STOP the goddamn puns!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

Pok?mon Global Link.

We will deduct from your rank if you disconnect because of bad internet but not if we detect if you have hacked 'mons.

Dude the fawk. Nintendo work or your really crappy servers and Wi-fi instead


----------



## tobi! (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm so ****ing sick but my mom isn't letting me stay home from school.

I'm super tired because of this sore throat too. Can't sleep at all.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 28, 2015)

Why the hell my brain had me watched this




Spoiler: earbleed


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Why the hell my brain had me watched this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why am I stupid enough to continue watching even after the warning...... Now I have a head ache......


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Why the hell my brain had me watched this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy fefwGIU HOW COULD ANYONE SURVIVE Tathu9t

--
i just got diagnosed with severe depression, and i'm finding it hard to breathe bc im thinking about breathing


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Why the hell my brain had me watched this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna vomit but its partially my fault

but awesome song at the end!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

My gum shthsd this yakiniku though


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Why the hell my brain had me watched this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I...uhm....I actually like it...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

this
smell

i s2g

popcorn


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

well ya sometimes popcorn smells like rotten cheese but for some reason my sis loves it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> well ya sometimes popcorn smells like rotten cheese but for some reason my sis loves it.



it smells like a sweaty ass with melted stilton cheese


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> it smells like a sweaty ass with melted stilton cheese



accurate. 

but wht about theater popcorn tho omfg


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

they are awesome and they smell fantastic

these are just ugh no


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 28, 2015)

Right, because you can only be a decent human being if you believe Christianity, can't possibly just be a good person because of any other reason... like, y'know, having a conscious or anything...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Right, because you can only be a decent human being if you believe Christianity, can't possibly just be a good person because of any other reason... like, y'know, having a conscious or anything...



Just because someone is Christian doesn't mean that they are good. And just because they are good doesn't mean they are Christian.

Not everything in the subset of A is in the subset of B, and not everything in the subset of B is in the subset of A.

I'm a Christian, and I don't take Christian extremism too kindly.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Just because someone is Christian doesn't mean that they are good. And just because they are good doesn't mean they are Christian.
> 
> Not everything in the subset of A is in the subset of B, and not everything in the subset of B is in the subset of A.
> 
> I'm a Christian, and I don't take Christian extremism too kindly.



True that. I don't see how some people could be so deluded as to think that being Christian means you're automatically a good person. :U


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> True that. I don't see how some people could be so deluded as to think that being Christian means you're automatically a good person. :U



Let me name a few bad Christians:

Tomas de Torquemada - more likely doing the devil's work. Expelling people for not being Christian doesn't make you a decent Christian at all.
Los Zetas - yep, they are Christians, but also major contributors to the Drug Wars.
Adolf Hitler - he's Catholic (surprisingly), and we all know what he did.

I'm unbiased based on race and religion. There's goods and bads of every group, no matter who you are. And being biased makes you more on the bad side of the group you're in.

Edit: I'm arguing with you on your side, not against you. I know you're innocent.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a migraine thanks a lot Zane u gave me ur migraines 
jk i love you


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 28, 2015)

A lot of things and just today my dog passed away from Cancer.







 RIP


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> A lot of things and just today my dog passed away from Cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aw man :c im sorry to hear that! hopefully she died happily and with you and your family by her side. RIP.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> A lot of things and just today my dog passed away from Cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that.. hope you feel better soon ♡


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> A lot of things and just today my dog passed away from Cancer.



I'm sorry to hear that. We actually had to put one of our pets down this weekend because she was sick with something incurable.


----------



## Kailah (Apr 28, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> A lot of things and just today my dog passed away from Cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wah, ;; they are in a better place now and i hope you feel better, dear <3 
but as for me, i'm really worried about finals guys like forreal 
and its bothering me that finals make or break ur grade 
i have really good grades, dont get me wrong but do you guys ever have that overwhelming fear that you'll bomb your finals and then ruin your gpa? ugh asdf


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

alex turner is hot asf and i cant do anything about it
also he's like 30y/o rip


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2015)

What's with all the weeaboos coming here as of recent? Did TBT originate in Japan or something?

Also tfw your friends are friends with people you hate, It's like yeah, thanks.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 28, 2015)

When you're tired and you can't sleep.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> What's with all the weeaboos coming here as of recent? Did TBT originate in Japan or something?
> 
> Also tfw your friends are friends with people you hate, It's like yeah, thanks.



No, it wasn't. Jeremy is the head admin, and I think he's American. But yeah, Animal Crossing is a Japanese game.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 28, 2015)

>wants to talk to their friends
>feels too much like sh!t  to even do it


----------



## Aradai (Apr 28, 2015)

I found a good tumblr URL but I don't know what to do with it. I might save it and remake my blog lol.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

Aradai said:


> I found a good tumblr URL but I don't know what to do with it. I might save it and remake my blog lol.



you can sell it lol
ppl hoard tumblr urls and sell them for $$$ its funny actually
sadly im not one of them


----------



## Aradai (Apr 28, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> you can sell it lol
> ppl hoard tumblr urls and sell them for $$$ its funny actually
> sadly im not one of them



oh wow really? I only see people giving them away lol. 
I'm not in it for the money I'll pass =(


----------



## Pharaoh (Apr 28, 2015)

You know, the usual, mid-life crisis, what the **** am I doing with my life, why can't I get my career on the right track, that sort of thing.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> You know, the usual, mid-life crisis, what the **** am I doing with my life, why can't I get my career on the right track, that sort of thing.



same here tbh but i dont have a job


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 28, 2015)

The fact that my mom's "boyfriend" is a ****ing piece of ****.

He's currently drunk, slamming doors, and screaming at literally everything.
I don't care how anyone feels about people, if he would just drop dead it would do the world a favor.


----------



## Level 753 Dork (Apr 28, 2015)

tfw i want to talk friends but they're either 1) really immature 2) get on my nerves 3) not online / busy 

and the fact that i can't have ferrets


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 28, 2015)

why are you so angry over something so small. just ****ing stop it. you make me want to leave.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 28, 2015)

Elin said:


> why are you so angry over something so small. just ****ing stop it. you make me want to leave.



you know
he didn't ask to be born with that micropenis


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

i want to hug all of you right now
it will be ok dw //soothes//
except u jav


----------



## penguins (Apr 28, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> alex turner is hot asf and i cant do anything about it
> also he's like 30y/o rip



same w/ all wrestlers


----------



## Javocado (Apr 28, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> i want to hug all of you right now
> it will be ok dw //soothes//
> except u jav



fuc u too


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

Javocado said:


> fuc u too



no for u, i will give u ur fave face butt therapy tonight


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 28, 2015)

I can't wait to start planning out my essay and writing 5 more dialect journal entries -__-


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 28, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> i want to hug all of you right now
> it will be ok dw //soothes//
> except u jav



Do I get hugs too?


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> Do I get hugs too?



ofc!!! ;AAA; <3
it is sometimes ok to be sad


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 28, 2015)

She didn't reply to my email


----------



## Prabha (Apr 28, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I can't wait to start planning out my essay and writing 5 more dialect journal entries -__-



have fun and if it gets too hard..
Just remember that mc Donald's is hiring _always_


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm so sleepy...I feel like I'm walking in my sleep, right now...and I have to stay awake.
ugh.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 28, 2015)

Prabha said:


> have fun and if it gets too hard..
> Just remember that mc Donald's is hiring _always_


Ty 4 the advice m8



X2k5a7y said:


> I'm so sleepy...I feel like I'm walking in my sleep, right now...and I have to stay awake.
> ugh.



Same...I'm seriously so tired right now. Not to mention I almost fell asleep in fifth period.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

i have absolutely no inspiration for this research paper.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 29, 2015)

****! I just replaced the video card in my computer and now I get this stupid windows 8 error...


----------



## Nay (Apr 29, 2015)

I wish i was RICHHH


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 29, 2015)

Norski said:


> ****! I just replaced the video card in my computer and now I get this stupid windows 8 error...



Windows 8 is obviously stupid. It still is Microsoft's worst operating system.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 29, 2015)

I can barely eat anything, all foods smell bad to me and taste awful even foods I like 
only foods that don't do this are sweets but other foods do, even drinks taste bad and smell bad
(btw none of the food is expired I checked)

I think my sense of smell and taste buds are out of whack
hopefully it goes away soon..because I just can't eat sweets, that's unhealthy


>tfw I smelled Pizza in my house
>there was no pizza :c


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 29, 2015)

I want to check my towns but I'm too tired...and I feel bad for leaving Anchovy still sick, I've only gave him medicine once :c


----------



## Nay (Apr 29, 2015)

Nebu said:


> I can barely eat anything, all foods smell bad to me and taste awful even foods I like
> only foods that don't do this are sweets but other foods do, even drinks taste bad and smell bad
> (btw none of the food is expired I checked)
> 
> ...



Omg my sister is experiencing this right now, she tried to have pizza but said it tasted terrible. 
Smhh sick tastebuds


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Windows 8 is obviously stupid. It still is Microsoft's worst operating system.


I guess you haven't tried Vista. It's buggier.

As for switching to 8 from having 7 for the longest time though, it was a downgrade. Sadly I can't afford nor do they sell 7 keys around here anymore.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 29, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> What's with all the weeaboos coming here as of recent? Did TBT originate in Japan or something?
> 
> Also tfw your friends are friends with people you hate, It's like yeah, thanks.



lucky 4 u i hav few friends and probably hate the ppl u hate as well

=

my art is so bland and repetitive i hate it


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

computertrash said:


> lucky 4 u i hav few friends and probably hate the ppl u hate as well
> 
> =
> 
> my art is so bland and repetitive i hate it



Jer and Jubs are ttly Japanese

also i cant find this thing i need to remove stuff from a necklace damn


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 29, 2015)

my lack of motivation


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

found the pliers but they are too weak. great


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> No, it wasn't. Jeremy is the head admin, and I think he's American. But yeah, Animal Crossing is a Japanese game.


It's a joke, I know this forum is American made, it's just attracting so many weebs <:I

They're just so...disgusting


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

weebs? yes lol.

hnng i need to remove this **** oh well ill try cutting or the scissors


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 29, 2015)

how nitpicky this forum can be over tiny things. like seriously? grow up.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> how nitpicky this forum can be over tiny things. like seriously? grow up.



tell me about art and vtp lol.

anyways i got rid of the stuff from my necklace finally.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> how nitpicky this forum can be over tiny things. like seriously? grow up.


If Weeaboos were tiny things, I'd be more supportive on this.


----------



## tumut (Apr 29, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> It's a joke, I know this forum is American made, it's just attracting so many weebs <:I
> 
> They're just so...disgusting


I don't really mind honestly, I think they're hilarious.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I don't really mind honestly, I think they're hilarious.


Wish I could say the same man, but gosh darn, saying that Weebs disturb me more than fursuits do is a really big thing.
I actually legit fear people in Fursuits, Anyone want revenge or fancy being a dingus? Then come to England and wear a fursuit...or y'know, pretend to be Japanese to praise the Japanese culture over ours.

I am severely bothered by that fear of furries though, ech


----------



## tumut (Apr 29, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Wish I could say the same man, but gosh darn, saying that Weebs disturb me more than fursuits do is a really big thing.
> I actually legit fear people in Fursuits, Anyone want revenge or fancy being a dingus? Then come to England and wear a fursuit...or y'know, pretend to be Japanese to praise the Japanese culture over ours.
> 
> I am severely bothered by that fear of furries though, ech


Furries are pretty freaky. Last Summer when I went to Pittsburgh there was a convention and even my grandma said they were hideous. And the fanart is the worst… I think its pathetic how weebs try to act all cute and sometimes even talk in broken english like they're from Japan, but I think it's really funny uvu.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 29, 2015)

My final math exam tomorrow..


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> My final math exam tomorrow..


good luck math is the worst tbh

also i want skittles


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 29, 2015)

Im gonna be so frckn late to class


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

My mom... seriously calm down or pick it up yourself your tantrums are not excusable.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 29, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> Im gonna be so frckn late to class



I missed my first class today because of yet another traffic accident. There seriously is an accident almost every day on the highway here. It doesn't surprise me either since it only takes one glance at someone's car to see that they're looking down at their phone.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

^  Every country should have laws against that. Or looking down at bad times in general. Whoever thought smart phones was a good "social" idea was so wrong.


----------



## starlark (Apr 29, 2015)

it's banned in the uk., if a bobbie sees u on ur phone they'll rush over and karate chop it out of ur hands

but no kidding they do actually arrest people they see on their phones while driving


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 29, 2015)

starlark said:


> it's banned in the uk., if a bobbie sees u on ur phone they'll rush over and karate chop it out of ur hands
> 
> but no kidding they do actually arrest people they see on their phones while driving



lol in new york, even if you werent actually holding it, if your phone is visible, cops will assume you were 'holding' it and give you a point lol

this applies to food too


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

I think they did for texting here unsure if it applies on calling people unless you have a handsfree/speakers


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 29, 2015)

wow i thought post merge oop


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

I have no idea what a "weeb" or whatever is...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

"weeaboo" people who use phrases like kawaii desu all the time and thinks they are from Japan. Basically. Also they like 99% of J-music, wear "lolita" and whatnot.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> "weeaboo" people who use phrases like kawaii desu all the time and thinks they are from Japan. Basically. Also they like 99% of J-music, wear "lolita" and whatnot.



also most of them call themselves otaku


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh. Okay...I haven't come across any.
Though, I did know someone in the past that was like that. 
Thanks for informing me ^-^


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I have no idea what a "weeb" or whatever is...



here this tumblr will give you an idea of what weeaboos are 
http://weebstories.tumblr.com/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> also most of them call themselves otaku


this too. and is  reading/watching everything cute and mainstream


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> this too. and is  reading/watching everything cute and mainstream



gets kinda annoying though cuz all you see is "aaahhhh that is so kawaii desu ne ;wwwwwww;; desu desu" or some sht like that i cant rlly imitate well


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> gets kinda annoying though cuz all you see is "aaahhhh that is so kawaii desu ne ;wwwwwww;; desu desu" or some sht like that i cant rlly imitate well



YES ATTACK ON TITAN AND FREE IS VERI KAWAJ DESSSSS!!!11


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2015)

pls notice me Integra senpai uwu aaah, you're so kawaii, senpai!
b-but ur not noticing me because I'm trying to be J-JAPANESE? ;A; senpaaaaai!
I ONLY CASUALLY WATCH SUBBED ANIMES, I SWEAR DESU

This is hurting me more than it's hurting anyone else, it bothers me so.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Nothing against Free or AoT other than I think AoT is really bad but a lot of weebs type like that lol.

I sometimes use weeb/speak to mock people but I wouldn't do it seriously lol.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 29, 2015)

SO KAWAII DESU NEE ^________________________________________^


/remembers when they used to draw in a god awful animu style/

/shudders/


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 29, 2015)

Nebu said:


> here this tumblr will give you an idea of what weeaboos are
> http://weebstories.tumblr.com/



i'm laughinf
omfg
why x'dd


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 29, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> pls notice me Integra senpai uwu aaah, you're so kawaii, senpai!
> b-but ur not noticing me because I'm trying to be J-JAPANESE? ;A; senpaaaaai!
> I ONLY CASUALLY WATCH SUBBED ANIMES, I SWEAR DESU



it's a perfect replica of a typical weeaboo post content, i applaud you.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 29, 2015)

Wtf is "spenai"
and "desu"
like ew


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 29, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> i'm laughinf
> omfg
> why x'dd



please spell 'laughing' correctly, it does not have an 'f' in it and this is the second time i've seen you do this wth.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol this. Don't forget to wear decora and use Japanese phrases everyday


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 29, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> please spell 'laughing' correctly, it does not have an 'f' in it and this is the second time i've seen you do this wth.



I type fast so I have like zero idea of what I'm typinf


----------



## starlark (Apr 29, 2015)

dont judf mang ist parte if lief is hjuman too maek mistaaeks


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 29, 2015)

Spoiler: kawaii











Tbh it's the scraiest thing I've ever seen


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 29, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Spoiler: kawaii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont u mean the scariest *thinf*


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 29, 2015)

okay serious time

I really don’t know if I should tell my doctor that I’ve been getting realy light headed
it used  to be not so bad, but now it’s getting to the point that I collapse on the floor 
because I am unable to feel my body

but I'm kinda nervous about telling my parents about it
cause they'll just say "it's probably because /blank/ " heck they even said the same thing
when I was having sleep paralysis. 

plus I'd feel really stupid for wanting to go to doctor
only for it to be nothing and just wasting their time and my parents time as well


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

wtf some pseudo-loli girl in a shower rofl


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Wtf is "spenai"
> and "desu"
> like ew


Haha that's funny



Sir Integra said:


> it's a perfect replica of a typical weeaboo post content, i applaud you.


thank thank!


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

sorry, replied to the wrong comment ^^


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 29, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Haha that's funny


How is that funny?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> How is that funny?


You use Kawaii, yet don't know what Senpai and Desu are.

and you're like the mega weeb


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 29, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> You use Kawaii, yet don't know what Senpai and Desu are.
> 
> and you're like the mega weeb



I use kawaii as a joke
i'm not beinf serous bae


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

I really hope it doesnt rain


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

stop using bae in a serious way, please ._.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 29, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I really hope it doesnt rain



I hate the days after it rains its all ugly out
ew


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> I hate the days after it rains its all ugly out
> ew


and rain at school just sucks so much


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> and rain at school just sucks so much



tell me about it. It chucked it down aaaaaall the way to school and for the first hour, before the weather cleared up and it became really sunny. The weather is messed up.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> I use kawaii as a joke
> i'm not beinf serous bae


It's what they all say :^)



Noiru said:


> stop using bae in a serious way, please ._.


TBT throws the best bae parties 8)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

sorry dude it's the ugliest phrase i've seen


----------



## starlark (Apr 29, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Spoiler: kawaii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh god NO NOT PENUS

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> sorry dude it's the ugliest phrase i've seen



don't bae-t it's not cool


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 29, 2015)

the  Bay Bae is so lovely












both photos are from where I currently live uwu


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 29, 2015)

well i think sailoreamon has to bae gone now, bae-bae


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 29, 2015)

ugh deleted


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> sorry dude it's the ugliest phrase i've seen


Well it is a really "****" saying if u think about it 8)



Sir Integra said:


> well i think sailoreamon has to bae gone now, bae-bae


C'mon bae, I'll take you out on a date and we can bae everywhere!!


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

I've spent a quite while drawing this picture and I got to show it off to my parents, but it turns out that they went to bed early and probably wouldn't appreciate it if i woke them up just to show off a picture.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

That video is so awful and pretty racist/stereotyping the culture. 

Thanks for making me puke homie


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> That video is so awful and pretty racist/stereotyping the culture.
> 
> Thanks for making me puke homie



No prob, fam.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol, thanks.

Also I bit my finger and it bled too easily smh


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


>



stop no pls
also in laughinf at ur sig


----------



## tumut (Apr 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


>



That is horrendous.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 29, 2015)

I've felt kinda sick to my stomach yesterday and today, idk what's causing it

Maybe I had undercooked food, HMMM


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

I have insomnia.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 29, 2015)

I have to print out another form and ask for signatures. Bleh.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 29, 2015)

Ugh, I'm playing CS;GO and the dumb VAC system is like "uh, nope!" and kicked me from the game. Now I have a thirty minute cool down cause the ****ers at valve don't know what they're doing regarding VAC.

EDIT: Not for cheating. I replaced my AMD card with an NVIDIA card and it calls is suspicious.


----------



## Beary (Apr 29, 2015)

i cant get on group chat and im getting seperation anxiety
what is this


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm like really uncomfortable for some reason and I feel kind of depressed and like I want to be cuddled or smacked or both because I wouldn't mind both- ;w;

But I feel really lonely and like utter trash, and I'm trying my best to cheer up, yet to the same point no matter what I try nothing is seeming to work and I'm starting to get really terrified because I don't want to feel like this anymore.. I really don't, dear god. ;w;


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 30, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> I'm like really uncomfortable for some reason and I feel kind of depressed and like I want to be cuddled or smacked or both because I wouldn't mind both- ;w;
> 
> But I feel really lonely and like utter trash, and I'm trying my best to cheer up, yet to the same point no matter what I try nothing is seeming to work and I'm starting to get really terrified because I don't want to feel like this anymore.. I really don't, dear god. ;w;



aww :c *reaches out and gives virtual hug*


----------



## Zane (Apr 30, 2015)

LET ME DRAW YOU CLINGY ANIMAL


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2015)

when you wake up at like 2-3 am and you need to pee god i hate it


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 30, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> aww :c *reaches out and gives virtual hug*


Gah~ ;w; *accepts the virtual hug* </3 thank you hun, that's very sweet to offer.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh god.

The bus and train tickets are so expensive here

IM SORRY BUREAUCRACY MY COURSE WASNT LIKE A MONTH LONGER TRUCKING ASSHATS


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2015)

Spent an hour talking myself into actually making real food, rather than just being lazy and eating cereal/instant noodles/ordering pizza. Spent a further 30+ minutes preparing a healthy meal. Sat down to eat, take one bite and realise that the fish has gone is off. Effort wasted.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

My body's going messed up on me. I got 3 and a half hours sleep last night from insomnia and I haven't eaten in over 9 hours, but I don't feel hungry.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2015)

I am blessed with Gum disease

I hate taking pain killers sighhhh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

All of the dumbass words people are coming up with and using, especially some that people are using completely wrong.
It's just so irritating...Shut the **** up.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 30, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I am blessed with Gum disease
> 
> I hate taking pain killers sighhhh



??????? poor bby </3

im too lazy to get up and its already 1pm


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> ??????? poor bby </3


I'm having my teeth sorted tomorrow 8( I'm getting drilled.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 30, 2015)

There was another "bomb" at my school today .-.
(I think it was a real one, idk)


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 30, 2015)

My boyfriend is out of one of his blood pressure pills so he feels like crap and is in a lot of pain.

 I just recently got a tattoo, it's itchy and the scabs are falling off and I'm really worried it's going to look bad. :\


----------



## Improv (Apr 30, 2015)

i just got done speaking about one of my classmates who committed suicide last year and i feel like **** now because in hindsight i feel like i treated him like dirt when i honestly didn't mean to


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 30, 2015)

can I, like, not please? -.-


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 30, 2015)

Dizzy and fizzy

The room feels like its rotating around me


----------



## Zane (Apr 30, 2015)

writing professional emails makes me feel like i'm writing a formal letter in the 1800's


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Sometimes I take things too far or go to extremes...
I need to chill.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 1, 2015)

my ex keeps pestering me like pls leave me alone and go away oh my god


----------



## penguins (May 1, 2015)

my neighbors car alarm has been going off for a good 5 minutes now


----------



## Ragdoll (May 1, 2015)

penguins said:


> my neighbors car alarm has been going off for a good 5 minutes now



oh mannn i remember a car alarm goin off for like 10mins and it was 3am >:<


----------



## penguins (May 1, 2015)

it just went off
good


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

penguins said:


> it just went off
> good



No. Bad.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> No. Bad.



no ur bad


----------



## spCrossing (May 1, 2015)

I'm such a shy little poo.

I really want to have like a skype text chat with some of my TBT/Tumblr buds...but I'm too shy to even ask them.. TT ^ TT


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> no ur bad



So bad. I'm so good that I'm so bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> I'm such a shy little poo.
> 
> I really want to have like a skype text chat with some of my TBT/Tumblr buds...but I'm too shy to even ask them.. TT ^ TT



You are like the opposite of everyone else. They are shy in real life but not over the internet.


----------



## penguins (May 1, 2015)

my neighbors were about to catch these hands &#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56490;
but i was eatin fries so


----------



## spCrossing (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> You are like the opposite of everyone else. They are shy in real life but not over the internet.


Yep, but when it comes to like asking internet friends something...that shyness kicks in hard...


----------



## penguins (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> So bad. I'm so good that I'm so bad.



reminded me of dolph ziggler 
all of his merch says it's too bad i'm too good


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

penguins said:


> my neighbors were about to catch these hands ����
> but i was eatin fries so



You can't even strangle a french fry so.


----------



## Javocado (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> You can't even strangle a french fry so.



Not with that attitude.


----------



## penguins (May 1, 2015)

reporting u for bullying and spam B(


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Not with that attitude.



Sorry senpai forgive me for I have sinned.

- - - Post Merge - - -



penguins said:


> reporting u for bullying and spam B(



I'm truly sorry.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I'm such a shy little poo.
> 
> I really want to have like a skype text chat with some of my TBT/Tumblr buds...but I'm too shy to even ask them.. TT ^ TT



I can relate to you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I can relate to you.



For a second, I thought I read, "I can't tolerate you."
Like, whoa, chill out. It isn't that big of a deal, but I then realized I had read it completely wrong.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 1, 2015)

The HEAT. So much sticky sweaty unforgiving heat! And it's not even THAT hot yet. I am the worst Californian ever. Whenever it's classic sunny "nice" weather, it is like I live in the stinkin' desert or something. Dying of hotness. I just can't wait for midnight when they kick on the AC to keep the old folks awake!


----------



## doveling (May 1, 2015)

IF I SEE ANOTHER ONE OF YOUR KIND I WILL FLIPPING LEAVE THIS SITE SCREEEECHHH


----------



## Ragdoll (May 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> IF I SEE ANOTHER ONE OF YOUR KIND I WILL FLIPPING LEAVE THIS SITE SCREEEECHHH



whoa whoa, chill.


----------



## Radda (May 1, 2015)

I got 45 minutes of sleep yesterday and I am hella cranky and I look like a dead fish


----------



## kassie (May 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> IF I SEE ANOTHER ONE OF YOUR KIND I WILL FLIPPING LEAVE THIS SITE SCREEEECHHH



I _think_ I know what you're talking about and I agree.
Not about leaving the site;; the frustration~


----------



## Ragdoll (May 1, 2015)

skeletique said:


> I _think_ I know what you're talking about and I agree.
> Not about leaving the site;; the frustration~



uh oh, do i smell smth burning


----------



## Javocado (May 1, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> uh oh, do i smell smth burning



Yes and being of Mexican descent I can honestly say that I am VERY offended.
Nah but Idk what she means, maybe a spam-bot or some bs lol


----------



## Ragdoll (May 1, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Yes and being of Mexican descent I can honestly say that I am VERY offended.



wow 6666th post, maybe u deserve it lol

osht wait i think i just got that rip


----------



## Zane (May 1, 2015)

what did you guys see??? was it a weeaboo 
lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 1, 2015)

OH MY GOOOOD OMFGOMFGOMFG you did NOT just sit there pick your ass, followed by nose, and then pick your teeth right in front of me, in that order... as if I didn't already feel awful enough tonight that was the cherry on top, I am going to BATHE in hand sanitizer right now oh my goooooooooooooooooood. FOUL SO FREAKING FOUL.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2015)

My mouth is so ****ing numb lmao

but glad I got the dentist out of the way, woo


----------



## doveling (May 1, 2015)

Zane said:


> what did you guys see??? was it a weeaboo
> lol


ahahah its just people.... 

SCREAMS AHRHGHHG v frustrating



skeletique said:


> I _think_ I know what you're talking about and I agree.
> Not about leaving the site;; the frustration~


im talking about certain peoples.. hopefully we are on the same page ahah!!


----------



## tumut (May 1, 2015)

I don't even know how people flirt. I can't even say hi to someone.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

My neck is it itchy from this shirt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



penguins said:


> reminded me of dolph ziggler
> all of his merch says it's too bad i'm too good



What's merch?


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

My parents hired a company to mow our lawn for us, and they came this morning and mowed the lawn next door. 

Really??? They rang my doorbell, but they were already mowing the neighbor's lawn before I had a chance to come down. It didn't even take that long! I left my room as soon as I heard the doorbell to open that damn door. Do the neighbors even know that some stranger mowed their lawn for them?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mom's furious and she's going off at the company right now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 1, 2015)

I was looking for some quotes to find the source of them. It's pretty interesting that this quote...



penguins said:


> my neighbors car alarm has been going off for a good 5 minutes now



leads into this:



RawrItzChamp said:


> What's merch?



I don't know why, but I enjoy looking for what begins a conversation. It's like someone originally talks about computer science and leads all the way to Animal Crossing through the gradual changes. It's the nature of conversations.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I was looking for some quotes to find the source of them. It's pretty interesting that this quote...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry but I don't understand.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Sorry but I don't understand.



I've been tapping the arrows on the quote bubbles, which takes me back to other quotes until the original post.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

I see.


----------



## Javocado (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> My neck is it itchy from this shirt.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Merchandise.
In this case, merchandise of the WWE superstar Dolph Ziggler.








Also, I have a runny nose fml
in b4 o u better catch it jav


----------



## Ragdoll (May 1, 2015)

wht the hell is this toothache why


----------



## Javocado (May 1, 2015)

Naruto filler has been going on for 6 months :|


----------



## MayorBambie (May 1, 2015)

My phone's sd card just got damaged some how. I have absolutely no idea why. I was listening to music when it said 'song unavailable'. It's done that before, so I just shut it down and restarted it, and then it says how the sd card's damaged. I've lost all my songs, photos and almost everything else. Why phone? Why do you have to die? ;_;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Merchandise.
> In this case, merchandise of the WWE superstar Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhhhh okay. I like it when the the environment is dim lighted.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> wht the hell is this toothache why


I have toothache, I go to dentist and get drilled and now u have toothache.

ur gonna get drilled


----------



## Ragdoll (May 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I have toothache, I go to dentist and get drilled and now u have toothache.
> 
> ur gonna get drilled



butbutbut dentist said i have no cavities (((((( its like all the way at the back. hurts like hell when i move my cheek ;c


----------



## Prabha (May 1, 2015)

I ate that cupcake and I can almost _feel_ myself getting fat already.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 1, 2015)

ok i figured it out, a wisdom tooth is growing. D:


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

My dentist told me to remove my wisdom teeth and I still haven't.

- - - Post Merge - - -

No it doesn't but I'm scared one day I'll wake up crying because it hurts so bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Integra said:


> does it hurt though?? if it doesnt then i guess you dont _have_ to ..



It doesn't hurt, but I don't want to wake up crying because it hurts so much.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 1, 2015)

double post wtf

wait no this wasnt a double post this is weird


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

One time I had a dream that I got so furious that I clenched my jaw so hard that I broke my teeth. Some were just kind of hanging there. Some came all the way out. Some, broke off at the gum...it felt so real, and I was so scared. When I woke up, I clenched my jaw a little bit, just to make sure my teeth were there.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2015)

Why is some Pokemon even in Hoenn dex they are not from Hoenn lol. Nice move to include all the mega evolutions and baby pokemon lol.


----------



## kassie (May 1, 2015)

My stomach hurts ; ^;


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

he hasn't called


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

I don't understand why I feel this way.


----------



## doveling (May 1, 2015)

UGH ITS BEEN 3 WEEKS ALREADY AND MY MUM HASN'T BEEN BOTHERED TO BOOK A DENTIST APPOINTMENT FOR ME
I'VE REMINDED HER 100 TIMES ALREADY AND SHE'S BEEN HOLDING IT OFF SAYING SHE'S TOO BUSY.. BULL**** YOU WENT OUT WITH YOUR FRIENDS ON TUESDAY TO HAVE LUNCH ... RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET OF MY DENTIST AHRUA****HAHOATH


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

My hands are shaky.


----------



## tumut (May 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> UGH ITS BEEN 3 WEEKS ALREADY AND MY MUM HASN'T BEEN BOTHERED TO BOOK A DENTIST APPOINTMENT FOR ME
> I'VE REMINDED HER 100 TIMES ALREADY AND SHE'S BEEN HOLDING IT OFF SAYING SHE'S TOO BUSY.. BULL**** YOU WENT OUT WITH YOUR FRIENDS ON TUESDAY TO HAVE LUNCH ... RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET OF MY DENTIST AHRUA****HAHOATH



Same here, I haven't been to the dentist in over a year because my mom wouldn't book an appointment.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 2, 2015)

My left cheek is so swollen and it hurts so bad
goodbye food


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

I wanna be able to end it but don't know how to or if i want to


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

I can not breathe through my right nostril


----------



## Ragdoll (May 2, 2015)

my brain thought it was still 1am did not realise it is already 3am
my sleep sched is messed up again D:


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

room is messy, bathroom is messy, mind is messy, u_u


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2015)

I threw up blood

though it's not the first time this happened


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

Nebu said:


> I threw up blood
> 
> though it's not the first time this happened



Are you okay now? D;


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

Nebu said:


> I threw up blood
> 
> though it's not the first time this happened



Yeah, that's no good ;;


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2015)

yeah I'm fine now


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

Vodka is good if you need to poop, good to know lol.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Vodka is good if you need to poop, good to know lol.



Hella weird, just kidding.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Hella weird, just kidding.



It's true lol it makes your stomach get the **** out lol


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> It's true lol it makes your stomach get the **** out lol



Just take more fiber you don't need to get drunk.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

Haha xD Yeah I poop pretty easily by coffee and oatmeal. It's just it wasn't even much vodka so lol


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

the discussion that I walked into is bothering me


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

poop is life

anyways.. expensive bus/train cards here.

who the hell is running the company lol


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Haha xD Yeah I poop pretty easily by coffee and oatmeal. It's just it wasn't even much vodka so lol



Is it hard for you to poop?


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> poop is life
> 
> anyways.. expensive bus/train cards here.
> 
> who the hell is running the company lol



lol it's all about the money for any kind of company


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

yeah

it's like $87 for a monthly card for adults v.v


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah
> 
> it's like $87 for a monthly card for adults v.v



I don't think we have a monthly card in Wales. Usually just a weekly card.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

i think we have weekly cards as well but it's mostly if you're on holiday and don't live here


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i think we have weekly cards as well but it's mostly if you're on holiday and don't live here



oh right but atm my old threads are bothering me

I was such a noob


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Is it hard for you to poop?



no but they gives more intensity to it

@Sector, I see :3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> no but they gives more intensity to it
> 
> @Sector, I see :3



Coffee and oatmeal gives your poop more intensity?


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> no but they gives more intensity to it
> 
> @Sector, I see :3



I remember on halloween when I tried to sell the spooky toothpaste lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

You did? Nice though 

yes they do champ

Anyways youtube. When they suddenly restricts videos after 958 years of it being open to people not logged in


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

As in they make you have diarrhea?


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

we're back on the bathroom topic again and it's bothering me


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

almost. not like bolognese sauce but it comes out easily


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> almost. not like bolognese sauce but it comes out easily



jfc I've now got horrible images in my head


----------



## Aradai (May 2, 2015)

it's only the start of the day and I feel so frustrated with myself


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

I didn't even know what bologna sauce was until I looked it up. That's good that you don't poop like that.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

remove those now lol.

also it's cold here i dont want to go out but i have to :/


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> remove those now lol.
> 
> also it's cold here i dont want to go out but i have to :/



lol it's also cold where I am


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Remove what? It's so hot here.


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Remove what? It's so hot here.



remove all of the poop talk


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

more like your images lol.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

I didn't put any images.


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> more like your images lol.



what images


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

indigestion is bothering me, it's not like regular indigestion or like heart burn so I am p sure I've got like ulcers or something


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

Sector said:


> what images



in your head or w/e u wrote


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> in your head or w/e u wrote



oh lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

also skype stop updating just because i get on >>


----------



## thatawkwardkid (May 2, 2015)

I'm supposed to be somewhere in a couple hours and my ride hasn't texted me back.


----------



## Beardo (May 2, 2015)

People being biased towards their friends and ****. Like, just give everyone a chance and don't ignore people. You aren't as high and might as you act.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 2, 2015)

I feel like I'm in some kind of artistic slump. (Well, slump might be exaggerating but still..)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

My ****ing family.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> My ****ing family.



I can relate to you on so many levels.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I can relate to you on so many levels.



Like 100?  'Cause that's a lot of levels, Kev...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Like 100?  'Cause that's a lot of levels, Kev...



I don't know, is my name Kev?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I don't know, is my name Kev?



It's Kevin. You're name is Kevin, now.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> It's Kevin. You're name is Kevin, now.



So every hour my name changes Shania?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> So every hour my name changes Shania?



No. You're perma-Kevin.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> No. You're perma-Kevin.



Why?


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 2, 2015)

That new Usher song about strippers...even if the lyrics were good (which they're not)...it's just NOT good.  Bothers me because I loved him at one time.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 2, 2015)

how irritating and ungrateful  certain friends can be


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Why?



Because that's your name.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Because that's your name.



Liar.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Liar.



Nah. You're the liar. We've already established that.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Nah. You're the liar. We've already established that.



No we have not. Don't make any accusations.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> No we have not. Don't make any accusations.



You're the one who made accusations. Also, yes, we have established this in the ban thread, where I am willing to discuss this further with you, but not here, for it is off topic, and I have already received a warning and an infraction.


----------



## Aradai (May 2, 2015)

anyone who messes with my friends can get these hands


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Aradai said:


> anyone who messes with my friends can get these hands



Are they free? I'd like an extra pair of hands around. Help with cleaning the house and whatnot...I'll offer 10 tbt.


----------



## Aradai (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Are they free? I'd like an extra pair of hands around. Help with cleaning the house and whatnot...I'll offer 10 tbt.


they aren't free, don't lowball me bro :/


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Are they free? I'd like an extra pair of hands around. Help with cleaning the house and whatnot...I'll offer 10 tbt.



Wow cheap ass.


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 3, 2015)

I can't find Stinky the jock cat for the life of me


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

... back then, i sold a peach for 1,375tbt and i regret it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> ... back then, i sold a peach for 1,375tbt and i regret it.



oh damn. That sucks D:


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> ... back then, i sold a peach for 1,375tbt and i regret it.



You a thug son.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

My tummy is really angry for no reason, I even ate today, and I usually dont! What does it want from meeeee?


----------



## device (May 3, 2015)

All of the spam on the forum is bothering me, I've had to report at least 15 posts in the last 24 hours.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

Sector said:


> All of the spam on the forum is bothering me, I've had to report at least 15 posts in the last 24 hours.



I reported those ones happening right now, but no Mods are on. =[


----------



## device (May 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I reported those ones happening right now, but no Mods are on. =[



I reported some earlier today also, it's frustrating. Where are the moderators? I could do a much better job.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

Sector said:


> I reported some earlier today also, it's frustrating. Where are the moderators? I could do a much better job.



Yeah they should have at least one on at all times. I mean who knows, we could be doing all sorts of naughty things right now and nothing would get done.


----------



## device (May 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah they should have at least one on at all times. I mean who knows, we could be doing all sorts of naughty things right now and nothing would get done.



Exactly.


----------



## Beleated_Media (May 3, 2015)

I'm scared to go on for glory now .-.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

I'm tired af and need to do ****. Oh well another Civ V day


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

ughh I'm in so much pain right now that it's causing me to get light headed and woozy feeling


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

Take a nap dude o.o

also it's cold here but the sun is out god i hate it


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

I can't sleep too much in pain


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

pop a pill or two then


----------



## unravel (May 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My tummy is really angry for no reason, I even ate today, and I usually dont! What does it want from meeeee?



Go to sleep and eat lunch later


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Go to sleep and eat lunch later



I am at work for at least three more hours...


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

be glad you have a job..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

I am very glad I have a job. Because I make it rain and buy myself nice things. <3 (Like turt eggs.)


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

turt eggs are life.

also im freezing my feet off here ugh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

My Grammie can knit you some slippers!

My eyeballs are mega super ultra dry, and whenever I squart them with eyeball juice they just soak it up like a sponge and go right back to dryness. It's really evil yo


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

awesome. i might go fetch a pair now though cause ugh

stop using that and get like a cucumber or something on it instead it'll only get worse...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

s-should I put the cucumber in my eyeballs?

Damn eyeballs, their dryness just makes me more sleepy and its awful


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

On them. Like spa treatment and such. It makes them less dry and itchy.

Also my bangs keep curling up too tired to straight them out


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

Well now it's bothering me that I did not tote a cucumber to work. And I knew exactly what you meant I just wanted to have an excuse to rub a vegetable on my eye.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

go buy one then.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

NOW I AM BOTHERED by the fact that my work does not randomly sell cucumbers in the vending machine or something, I do have one at home so maybe I'll do that before going ni-nights today


----------



## EndlessElements (May 3, 2015)

my cats


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 3, 2015)

I kinds hate it when people boss me around in real life and get very specific. I may have done that before on TBT (maybe), but in real life, it's annoying.


----------



## Beardo (May 3, 2015)

Onision's exsistence


----------



## honeyaura (May 3, 2015)

Sometimes I'm afraid to call you.
You're so tired, and you tend to take it out on me
without realizing it.


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Onision's exsistence


Shane Dawson is worse.


----------



## Beardo (May 3, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Shane Dawson is worse.



Shane is more annoying, and his movie sucked, but Onion is full on INSANE, he's a parent, and he wrote one of the worst books ever.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Onision's exsistence



I can't stand Onision. He acts like he's Gods gift to the whole damn world.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2015)

when ur friend becomes something u hate


----------



## Beardo (May 3, 2015)

I JUST WANT TO LEARN THE ****ING JITTERBUG CHOREOGRAPHY! 

Crying


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

Magazines and their fashion reports. Stop doing them like 93 years before you can even buy it. turts.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2015)

Art hoarders are so kek lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

oh god she has been online....


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

I've been in the ban thread so much, that I'm almost starting my sentences with "Banned because", irl.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

^me too lol.

also civ v is addicting af. THEODORA GO POOP THOUGH


----------



## Vizionari (May 3, 2015)

I'm hoping it works out tomorrow, though it might not...


----------



## Beardo (May 3, 2015)

When you get accused of art hoarding for putting up your references in threads and never getting any art anyways.


----------



## Javocado (May 3, 2015)

certain forum members XDDD


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Why do I even try anymore?
I don't know if it's just me but my "friends" can be very immature... smh


----------



## gnoixaim (May 3, 2015)

The fact that I have so much art in my sta.sh that I actually have to scroll down ;*(


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2015)

Beardo said:


> When you get accused of art hoarding for putting up your references in threads and never getting any art anyways.


I remember when you were a friend, I liked those times.


----------



## Beardo (May 3, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I remember when you were a friend, I liked those times.



I was actually thinking the same thing. I don't know why you've suddenly become all "art hoarding" and "the museum has gone to ****" crazy.


----------



## Zane (May 3, 2015)

Javocado said:


> certain forum members XDDD



i am sorry for being greedy


----------



## Javocado (May 3, 2015)

Zane said:


> i am sorry for being greedy



you are not greedy tho
you are very cherrytable!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 3, 2015)

A couple creepy signatures I really don't like seeing on here.


----------



## Mariah (May 3, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> A couple creepy signatures I really don't like seeing on here.



For example....?


----------



## amethystttt (May 3, 2015)

The people in my class. I'm a huge extrovert but sometimes a girl just needs to be left alone.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2015)

tfw ur trying to slam jam and the place gets closed

right in the balls, man


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> A couple creepy signatures I really don't like seeing on here.



Like whose? I wanna see creepy stuff


----------



## Cadbberry (May 3, 2015)

I need more stock


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

these crisps smells like danbo cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Javocado said:


> you are not greedy tho
> you are very cherrytable!!



*Cherrytable.*
That is the greatest attempt at "charitable", I have ever seen.
I love it, and I'm not even being sarcastic.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

^your sig creeps me out


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

^That's not surprising 
People on here are generally easily creeped out ^-^


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

Not really. But some bunny-teddy bear.. no thanks


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

I'm out of healthy food ;n; 
And I still feel a little sickly.


----------



## Vizionari (May 3, 2015)

Finished planning out my essay, just need to type it. But I am at complete lack of motivation right now, considering I spent almost the whole morning and afternoon finishing up homework =.=


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

**** that, man...


----------



## Vizionari (May 3, 2015)

dumb essay -_-


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

My face is really hot right now, and I don't know why.

- - - Post Merge - - -

John Ritter died too young ;n;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am sad.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Nobody knows. 
My family ignores me, yet complains that I never talk to them. 
My face is red and hot. 
My head hurts. 
My eyes are tired, but I'm not. 
People complaining about self-induced drama. 
My feelings were hurt. 
I thought I killed a baby snake today, but it wasn't me, I found out. 
I really miss that person. 
I wish my dog liked me more.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (May 4, 2015)

So I got 200 dollars a few hours ago from a cousin for some reward I got and there's this game I've been having my eye on but I can't spend it because my mom thinks I'm too old .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I forgot to bring my binder home to stufy science and the test is on Tuesday. I'm ****ed


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> So I got 200 dollars a few hours ago from a cousin for some reward I got and there's this game I've been having my eye on but I can't spend it because my mom thinks I'm too old .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh I forgot to bring my binder home to stufy science and the test is on Tuesday. I'm ****ed



Omg I absolutely hate when parents/whatnots won't let you spend your money on something you want because of your age.
I hate that ****.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Thank you for being so wrapped up in your own ****. 
Also there are cops down the street...yay. More **** is going down.
It's Sunday for crying out loud. People need to chill with that ****.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 4, 2015)

negativity bothers me a lot :<
also my cheek is still swollen and i cant chew/yawn/talk properly. dumb wisdom tooth ://


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

my existence

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Integra said:


> negativity bothers me a lot :<
> also my cheek is still swollen and i cant chew/yawn/talk properly. dumb wisdom tooth ://



Ooohhh, rinsing your mouth with salt water should help with the swelling, inside. Mine was messed up a month ago, and I rinsed it with salt water, and the pain went away, in a few days...Also make sure that you don't have any food trapped up in there, 'cause that could lead to a bad and nasty infection.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

My tummy and also customers getting mad at me for not being able to do something that is part of a totally different department.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Being ignored. Ayyyo.
I can dig it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The term "turts"....Only because my brain's automatic reasoning, decides that they *must* mean "turds", of course xD


----------



## Ragdoll (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> my existence
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ooo thank you! when you rinsed tho, did the swelling go away as well?

- - - Post Merge - - -

a_swell_ hahahahah


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> ooo thank you! when you rinsed tho, did the swelling go away as well?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> a_swell_ hahahahah



Yes. My gum/cheek/whatever was swollen over my tooth a little. So, I put some salt on a q-tip, and stuck it on there (it burns bad), then I'd rinse with salt water. The swelling went away ^-^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> The term "turts"....Only because my brain's automatic reasoning, decides that they *must* mean "turds", of course xD



It's from Over the Garden Wall, meaning turtles. As in "We're here to burgle your turts!"


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It's from Over the Garden Wall, meaning turtles. As in "We're here to burgle your turts!"



I know. I looked it up and everything. My brain still decides it's turds. I don't...I don't get my brain.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I know. I looked it up and everything. My brain still decides it's turds. I don't...I don't get my brain.



Lol. It _is_ quite similar.

Now I am being bothered by the same two customers coming up to me a million times asking me to do the same things I can't do... Bruh, just no.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

Cascoon. Personality values ahh what the heck stupid game just give me one so I don't have to seriously beg for one at GTS/forum.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 4, 2015)

I don't think I'm ready for my O-Chem test.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

The amount of **** I still need for Hoenn dex auughh


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> The amount of **** I still need for Hoenn dex auughh



I haven't even finished AS, I just recently started playing again and I'm just grinding on route 113 basically


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I haven't even finished AS, I just recently started playing again and I'm just grinding on route 113 basically



Trying to get the last rubbish I need but tbh the rarity is this game I s2g.. Especially sun stone needs


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Trying to get the last rubbish I need but tbh the rarity is this game I s2g.. Especially sun stone needs



I'm just considering whether the shiny charm is worth trying to complete the dex lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

UHG. I am overly obsessive, like it's not even funny. Especially when it comes to collecting things, like now I really just want to spend all of my check on Pullips and buy them wigs and clothes and treat 'em nice. But it's like "No Kaydee, you need clothes, and food..." I literally just looked at them for an hour plus and adding them all to my wishlist... Not that I don't have enough hoarded **** that I can't even fit in my room. SOMEONE STOP ME!


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I'm just considering whether the shiny charm is worth trying to complete the dex lol



Not really. I just want pretty posters XD


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 4, 2015)

People.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

I think my depression is kicking in, again...


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

I keep seeing animals running up the tree in the forum banner ._.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I keep seeing animals running up the tree in the forum banner ._.



O.O are there turts? *gets paranoid*


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

Bothered that I don't have any of whatever Noiru's on.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> O.O are there turts? *gets paranoid*



yes

@Jill: Go listen to binaural beats on youtube (With headphones on or it won't work) for like half an hour then ya come back


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2015)

Fact my older brother thinks my Pixel art can sell for RLC.

It's like, no, it really can't lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Fact my older brother thinks my Pixel art can sell for RLC.
> 
> It's like, no, it really can't lmao



Unless you are skilled or doing it for games no.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Unless you are skilled or doing it for games no.


I was going to offer it on my buds free game he's making but eh, don't think I'd make em nice tbh

but yeah, not skilled in the slightest, haha.


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

Sometimes I think I'm a little bit too carefree.


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

I don't get the point of Spotlight

--

Also A Kiss With a Fist by Florence + The Machine sounds a lot like Oh Hark! by Lisa Mitchell but I don't know which was released first.


----------



## tobi! (May 4, 2015)

When people stand in the middle of the hallway or doorway...then they get mad at YOU for pushing them out of everyone's way.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

Seems like the album Oh Hark! was on was originally released in 2008 with some later 2009 dates/versions for other countries. F+TM was from 2009 and so was later versions so I assume Lisa Mitchell was first but idk if anyone want to go more closely for it go ahead


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

oh rly? u coolio 

i saw both the songs were released in 2009 but that was probably only for the albums, might've been a single before


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

I assumed the song were recorded first in '08 but I might be wrong


----------



## kikiiii (May 4, 2015)

i had to stay home from school bc my cornea was like burning from my face wash & its still hurting???????


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> i had to stay home from school bc my cornea was like burning from my face wash & its still hurting???????



ouch! that sounds awful, i hope you're okay. i can't imagine anything happening to my eyes D:
are you sure you shouldn't see someone/do something about it?


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2015)

My stomach hurts, got no sleep last night because of it.
I might have a low tolerance for gluten.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> i had to stay home from school bc my cornea was like burning from my face wash & its still hurting???????



yeah.. i think you should see a doctor if you can


----------



## kikiiii (May 4, 2015)

starlark said:


> ouch! that sounds awful, i hope you're okay. i can't imagine anything happening to my eyes D:
> are you sure you shouldn't see someone/do something about it?



yeah, it isnt fun at all  thanks for being concerned though!
i did actually go to the hospital in the morning & they flushed my eye, except i still kinda feel it. must be sore or somethin :c


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

that's good though ^^ yeah they can be a bit sore after you flush them as well though


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

WalMart people. *******s....
My phone doesn't know that ******* is a word.

- - - Post Merge - - -

One ******* was censored and the other was not?


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

when i saw the word flush my eye twitched and it involuntarily started crying xD

i'm sure it'll be much better tomorrow or in a few days though. i don't think they stay like that for long. it's not red, is it?


----------



## Ragdoll (May 4, 2015)

My sandwich is supposed to have avocado in it


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

i want booze.


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> My sandwich is supposed to have avocado in it



SHUT UP AND APPRECIATE UR GODDAMN INVISIBLE AVOCADO


----------



## kikiiii (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> that's good though ^^ yeah they can be a bit sore after you flush them as well though



yeah thats what i thought too. i hate when things touch my eyes & all that so the flushing kinda sucked ;o; probably gonna be better by tomorrow though.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yes as long as it's not too red should be fine, if it gets worse get them to have another look though


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

what is it with me and condoms today why god why


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

dont flush them in the toilet thats correct


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Ass is now possibly censored D;

but it isn't.

why the **** is ******* censored, then?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

ass is life


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

booty is god


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

ball is life ass is life


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

my parents actually cried

pacman is literallyy everyone i know's idol because we filipinos always here for each other


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

pacman seemed like the cool guy anyways. not religious but tbh mayweather is a douche


----------



## Ragdoll (May 4, 2015)

leg fell asleep in class and i ddnt know so i tripped when i stood up

life, why do u hate me


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

I hate when you put your leg on your other knee it starts to get numb.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

It was half way through her shower that Courtney realized, to her dismay, that she forgot *the shampoo.*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

I need more signature space...


----------



## Beary (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I need more signature space...



sorry
but no


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I need more signature space...



No.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Beary said:


> sorry
> but no







RawrItzChamp said:


> No.



xD That is neither one of y'all's decision.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My music can't seem to regulate its volume.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

I feel sick and like I'm going to vomit... what is this? -w-


----------



## tamagotchi (May 5, 2015)

my legs are really sore haha

on another note i NEVER wake up to alarms so i always gotta stay up all night, take a shower at like 4 am to wake up and curl my hair for 2 hours and its rlly bad if i want to look decent lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

I have a bruise on my arm that's been there for like a week. 
I got another bruise on my arm, and I have no idea how either one of them got there xD


----------



## Naiad (May 5, 2015)

I need to start drawing outside of school OTL


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

I've had a really painful virus for almost five days​


----------



## Zane (May 5, 2015)

art hoarders burned my crops


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

People randomly getting all defensive.
This aftertaste.


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

I just found out I have a birth mark, and it scared me ;w;


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> I just found out I have a birth mark, and it scared me ;w;



Scared you? why :O


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)

My depression is getting worse and worse it's now to the point I can't even talk to my friends
I can barely sleep because of frequent nightmares that are starting become more vivid each night.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

My dad. Do I really need to call and remind since you promised to help with the card agh


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2015)

A friend who I haven't spoken to for like 3-4 years just came online on Skype and went back off.

I really hope they remember who I am, I sent em a message on Facebook.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 5, 2015)

I keep Streetpassing people who haven't set up Mii Plaza.

Is it really that hard to set up 1 little app?


----------



## Ragdoll (May 5, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> I keep Streetpassing people who haven't set up Mii Plaza.
> 
> Is it really that hard to set up 1 little app?



oop sorry

=

my eyes are itchy ;/


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> I keep Streetpassing people who haven't set up Mii Plaza.
> 
> Is it really that hard to set up 1 little app?



this though. tbh i dont think many people use it much cause they have most puzzles and hats unless they are hardcore 3ds peeps or they had the game


----------



## Ragdoll (May 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> this though. tbh i dont think many people use it much cause they have most puzzles and hats unless they are hardcore 3ds peeps or they had the game



yah same.

but i carry my two 3DSs and one has the app set up and the other doesnt so... im half sorry.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

i set it up for eon tickets and y'know hats but yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 5, 2015)

dunno if i should end it


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Can't find 'Y' on youtube, anymore...didn't look really hard, either, but still.


----------



## Beardo (May 5, 2015)

I really want a 64 gig ipod


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

youtube stop showing me random Frozen clips.. let it go lol


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

People bumping threads and I post in it before I realize it's an old thread.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 5, 2015)

the fact my boyfriend is no longer going to propose to me this year


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)

not bothering me now but I had a horrifying sleep paralysis episode
I suddenly awoke from a dream but I was unable to move or do anything but I was aware I was no longer sleep and there was tall lanky pale creature leaning down over my bed staring at me and I couldn't do anything all I could do was stare as it stared down at me, or so I think it was, it was faceless

I then snapped out of it and it was gone and was able to move again.
it's sh!t like this that makes me stay up 3 or more days in a row


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> not bothering me now but I had a horrifying sleep paralysis episode
> I suddenly awoke from a dream but I was unable to move or do anything but I was aware I was no longer sleep and there was tall lanky pale creature leaning down over my bed staring at me and I couldn't do anything all I could do was stare as it stared down at me, or so I think it was, it was faceless
> 
> I then snapped out of it and it was gone and was able to move again.
> it's sh!t like this that makes me stay up 3 or more days in a row



That happened to me like a year ago, but it doesn't happen anymore for some reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hate vacuums. They are so loud like Jesus.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

parents fml​


----------



## Beary (May 6, 2015)

cant get rid of a 'friend'


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 6, 2015)

As I browse the internet more, I'm getting more and more sick of the phrase "politically correct". It seems like it gets thrown around every time feminists/lgbtqs/ect. try to bring about more equality and it's irritating.

Also, I'm sick of people going "lolfeminists" and acting like all feminists are man hating whiners and pointing to radical feminists as proof of this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 6, 2015)

It bothers me that some people actually judge before they try something. For example, people are saying that ACHHD is already a bad game, yet it's not released in stores. How can you judge a game before its release? It's just not fair.

I also remembered a video where some kid said that Chowder was stupid, and he was judging by the promo. Before you judge, _please try it first_.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

I just really want to fight somebody...


----------



## Jamborenium (May 6, 2015)

I haven't been able to talk to my boyfriend all week due to the fact he's been really busy and hasn't been online ;m;


----------



## doveling (May 6, 2015)

so much homework uh


----------



## noctos (May 6, 2015)

I have my first evening shift at work today and I'm nervous af. Getting a summer job was a great decision but the emotional stress of being in training is just...... August can't come fast enough


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

Pro-life people. I'm usually for the freedom of speech but some people really need to shut their letterbox.


----------



## MayorBambie (May 6, 2015)

I had stupidly bad insomnia and didn't get any sleep T.T


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

I woke up at 7 am managed to get like 3 hours more after that but tired as hell


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 6, 2015)

Why do guys take up so much leg room? I just took my exam and this idiot doesn't even read the rules on the board saying "Leave a space between each person." He comes in late, ignores it, and sits next to me. Spreads his legs open like a butterfly, making me clench my legs to the side. I'm a guy and I don't do that to other people. I'm pretty sure I saw him cheating too.


----------



## Sanaki (May 6, 2015)

Stomach hurts and I'm tired


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

I need coffee 

Also I can't wear a jumpsuit because my boobs fall out hooray


----------



## Jamborenium (May 6, 2015)

welp my depression is getting worse and worse no matter how many times I try my best to be happy it becomes too overwhelming to the point that it dominates any happy feelings I attempt to have lately and pushes them aside, I'm at the point where I can barely talk to my friends, staying up very late being unable to sleep or not sleeping at all for days because I'm starting to despise the concept of sleep but too bad us humans die if we stay up for too long , I haven't been eating much or not eating at all cause I have no motivation to do so

my medication seems like it's no longer working, my frequent nightmares and night terrors are getting worse and worse each night which is the reason I can't sleep well or haven't been sleeping at all. because what's the point if I keep on waking up in sheer terror, being unable to go back to sleep in fear I'll just be thrown to another nightmare/night terror even worse then the last one

my father a few days ago my made things even worse and made me feel like Nothing but a piece of throw away trash he was almost close to leaving and completely excluding me from is life completely but my step mom talked to him about it, but now I know how my dad feels about me and how he would have no difficulty just leaving me not that I should mind anymore my birth mom already did it to me


I really wish I had snapped my neck and died when I was pushed down a staircase or gotten a deadly head injury when a brick fell on my head or died from glass getting lodge into my throat when I had a plate thrown at me but nope

I think I need to be alone, bye for now


----------



## Chocorin (May 6, 2015)

I could really go for a cup of coffee right now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> welp my depression is getting worse and worse no matter how many times I try my best to be happy it becomes too overwhelming to the point that it dominates any happy feelings I attempt to have lately and pushes them aside, I'm at the point where I can barely talk to my friends, staying up very late being unable to sleep or not sleeping at all for days because I'm starting to despise the concept of sleep but too bad us humans die if we stay up for too long , I haven't been eating much or not eating at all cause I have no motivation to do so
> 
> my medication seems like it's no longer working, my frequent nightmares and night terrors are getting worse and worse each night which is the reason I can't sleep well or haven't been sleeping at all. because what's the point if I keep on waking up in sheer terror, being unable to go back to sleep in fear I'll just be thrown to another nightmare/night terror even worse then the last one
> 
> ...



I'm sorry that you're having such a rough time with life right now. I do hope things get better for you soon. I know things will get better, but I hope you can stick around long enough to see it happen. I want to say, "I know how you feel.", but I know how much I hated that when people said it to me, because they aren't me, and they don't know "how I feel.", but _I do empathize._ Life can be a *****, and your father seems to be a bit insensitive. I hope that he can learn to be less rigid and cold...Some people just can't be helped, I know. But you are not trash! You are an amazing person who has managed to survive the years that you have survived, which is more than a lot of people are able to say. You are strong and brilliant, and I hope someday you'll be able to see that.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

Canada winning over Sweden in ice hockey.. booooo


----------



## starlark (May 6, 2015)

i've been having all sorts of ups and downs recently and i don't like it at all. people are ignoring me, and it just grows with my loneliness. i want to reach out, but i want someone to support my reaching out instead of waiting for me to do it on my own.


----------



## MayorBambie (May 6, 2015)

*reaches out to Starlark* Will that help? ^^


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

HOENN DEX I CANT GET A DUSKNOIR OR THOSE REQUIRE ITEM EVOLVING **** IT


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

I can't decide whether I want to continue _The Chase_ or leave it as a cliffhanger...


----------



## MayorBambie (May 6, 2015)

what's 'The Chase'?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> what's 'The Chase'?



A short story/flashfiction thing...


----------



## MayorBambie (May 6, 2015)

if you can make a sequel, leave it in a cliff-hanger. If you can't make a sequel, try not to leave it in a cliff-hanger is my advice ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> if you can make a sequel, leave it in a cliff-hanger. If you can't make a sequel, try not to leave it in a cliff-hanger is my advice ^^



Thanks ^^ I'll think about it some more...
I didn't write much to it. So, there's so many ways I could go with that thing xD 
It's almost overwhelming.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 6, 2015)

the fact this headache isn't going away



Ghost Soda said:


> As I browse the internet more, I'm getting more and more sick of the phrase "politically correct". It seems like it gets thrown around every time feminists/lgbtqs/ect. try to bring about more equality and it's irritating.
> 
> Also, I'm sick of people going "lolfeminists" and acting like all feminists are man hating whiners and pointing to radical feminists as proof of this.
> 
> ...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

My dog pulling on the leash so hard that it bruises my wrist and hand.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 6, 2015)

When people have a **** ton of anime on their list and most of the ratings they gave them were bad. Why even watch anime if you keep rating everything terribly?


----------



## Mariah (May 6, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> When people have a **** ton of anime on their list and most of the ratings they gave them were bad. Why even watch anime if you keep rating everything terribly?



It seems you only rate things positively. You've seen 85 different things, but only three have a score under 7 and six are unrated.


----------



## Beary (May 6, 2015)

time to write my friendship severing letter...
hopefully he will take it seriously


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Peoples complete insensitivity towards other people. 
It shouldn't matter what problems you've had with them. ****ing put them aside and be mature enough to see that they're hurting and don't be a goddamn ass*hole about it. If nothing else, just keep your words to yourself.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

My internet went out...I never realized how much I rely on it for entertainment...but I did manage to start a new irrelevant story...So, I guess that's a plus.


----------



## noctos (May 7, 2015)

I had the most terrible shift at work yesterday...... It seems I was dreading it for a reason. I have another evening shift again today and I just want to curl up and cry. I made a fool out of myself last night, I don't want to go back.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Dana ****ing dies! D'; T^T 
These shows. They get me so emotionally attached to these ****ing characters, and then they kill them! Not only do they kill them, they kill them in horrible ****ing ways. I'm getting to where I don't want to watch any show, because I know they'll end up killing off my favorite character. 
This is the fifth ****ing time.


----------



## himeki (May 7, 2015)

Ugh, the election is so boring! If they did it with cute alpacas, I might be interested but it's all
NHSSCHOOLSFOODUKIPBLAHBLAHBLAH
Seriously. We know want.
SAYING IT AGAIN AND AGAIN FOR THE LAST MONTH IS JUST UGGHHHH


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

I'm tired.

And I need to go to that crafts store but why is there like TWO of them in the whole town that might sell those beads. At the worst places.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2015)

my sig is broken and I cbf fixing it


Not rly bothering me I am just lazy and felt like posting it lol bye


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

My hand just became real stiff. that's what you get for playing civ lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2015)

Mariah said:


> It seems you only rate things positively. You've seen 85 different things, but only three have a score under 7 and six are unrated.



Is it wrong to like most of the stuff I watch?


----------



## Nay (May 7, 2015)

Allergies are terrible and sneezing is terrible & having a clear, functioning nose is something to be grateful for


----------



## MayorBambie (May 7, 2015)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurgh I'm sooooooooooooooooooo boooooooooooored


----------



## Beary (May 7, 2015)

why do i keep having dreams that involve me running somewhere with a towel that magically slips whenever im near people
god i wanted to melt into the ground


----------



## Nay (May 7, 2015)

mi tarea


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Is it wrong to like most of the stuff I watch?


Yes.. actually.

Anyways why can't I wear a ****ing top without my boobs popping out >_<


----------



## Nay (May 7, 2015)

i've had work to do since 9PM but I've been procrastinating in this goddamn forum for like 4 hours, why do I do this to myself ahhh


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

audino said:


> i've had work to do since 9PM but I've been procrastinating in this goddamn forum for like 4 hours, why do I do this to myself ahhh



go offline x)

also STARYU Y U NO BITE DAMN HIDEOUT


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

the fact i suck at making new friends, even online lol


----------



## Nay (May 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> go offline x)
> 
> also STARYU Y U NO BITE DAMN HIDEOUT



I did but now I'm back 1 hr later, my work is still not finished, smfh@me SIGH


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

this thread im using for my love beads stop getting split fml


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 7, 2015)

Woke up at 9 and I'm still sleepy.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 7, 2015)

Wii U I got is faulty, the LED is flashing red which usually indicates the Wii U is damaged, probably in the fan or somewhere else.
Last time I buy something used, they said it was near mint ffs.

Hope I can get it claimed, this is bull****


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Wii U I got is faulty, the LED is flashing red which usually indicates the Wii U is damaged, probably in the fan or somewhere else.
> Last time I buy something used, they said it was near mint ffs.
> 
> Hope I can get it claimed, this is bull****



that's really lame. i'm sorry :c


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Wii U I got is faulty, the LED is flashing red which usually indicates the Wii U is damaged, probably in the fan or somewhere else.
> Last time I buy something used, they said it was near mint ffs.
> 
> Hope I can get it claimed, this is bull****



That really sucks and is the exact reason I never buy used systems. I bought a DS used once because it was cheap and it had this orange dot I'd OCD on whenever I played a game. Hopefully you can get your money back though. They shouldn't be able to get away with that if they described it as near mint in condition.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 7, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> that's really lame. i'm sorry :c


Means a lot, Thank you.



DarkDesertFox said:


> That really sucks and is the exact reason I never buy used systems. I bought a DS used once because it was cheap and it had this orange dot I'd OCD on whenever I played a game. Hopefully you can get your money back though. They shouldn't be able to get away with that if they described it as near mint in condition.


Sometimes we have to learn things the hard way, but buying this "near mint" console was going to save me ?40, I thought "sweet! Pretty much a steal" and well, they pretty much got the steal part 

Yeah it said this.
"*Used - Like New*

As good as new boxed and complete (with full 12 months manufacturers guarantee) Next Day Delivery"

I mean, it comes with 12 months to get it fixed by Nintendo, but I really don't want to wait weeks just for this seller to win.


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

My brother owes me $310 ​


----------



## Nay (May 7, 2015)

having a 9- post number is bothering me right now I would like to get it to 500 in the next few min..


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Ass*holes.


----------



## toxapex (May 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Peoples complete insensitivity towards other people.
> It shouldn't matter what problems you've had with them. ****ing put them aside and be mature enough to see that they're hurting and don't be a goddamn ass*hole about it. If nothing else, just keep your words to yourself.



ppl who are brainwashed


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> ppl who are brainwashed



People who say that one's own opinion is them being brainwashed. 
People who disregard anything and brush it off as a person being brainwashed. 
What is with you, man? What is your deal? I *really *want to know, if you don't mind letting go of your prejudice and telling me.


----------



## tamagotchi (May 7, 2015)

A substitute thought I was skipping because I was gone the whole class.

I literally told her I was going to go to the nurses office because my mouth hurt a lot due to bracket tightening, so I called my dad because the nurse wasn't there so I could get Ibuprofen, and I did. My brackets started hurting even more so I stayed in the bathroom for a bit so I could try and make it a little less worse than it already is. Then I went back because the bell rang and she says, "So you were gone the whole bell because of braces? Okay, I'll tell the office then." like she's f***ing intimidating or some s***. Like, yes b****, I was gone. Have you ever had braces before? Because it ****ing hurts.

I also called my dad partially because I wanted to go home. There are so many racist *******s at my school and I really cannot take it anymore. Literally every single class someone insults me because of my race and people yelling out racial slurs to me, I'm getting sick and tired of it. I tried telling the principal, the teachers, the guidance counselors - and you know what they did? Jack s***. 

It doesn't help that I was caught skipping class before so now, of course, I'm going to get in trouble because my school takes no consideration with other people's problems.



Wow, I just re-read this and I am way too emotional for my own good, lol. I need to start toning it down.


----------



## RainbowPanda (May 7, 2015)

School. It really has lowered my self-esteem. I feel like people will laugh no matter what I do. When I started, I couldn't find friends (now I'm quite happy with a few friends, but I prefer to be alone). I'm a totally different person at school, another person at home. I started getting really high grades-I knew I could get high grades, but  I never knew I was capable of the ones I got. This means people treat me like I'm not normal e.g. asking me if I got books for Christmas, listen to classical music, etc.
I have good ideas in Drama lessons, but I'm too scared to do what I want to do because people laugh at the smallest things, such as a quiet person actually acting in Drama, for instance. I'm scared of being laughed at. I've been through a lot last year, and missed at least 1 month at the end of Year 7 (I'm in Year 8 now) as I went into hospital with Autoimmune Liver Disease. The other thing I don't like- when I'm alone, the form room is empty, and I'm just drawing/writing, and someone looks over my shoulder. I don't eat my lunch often because my form room is a Science Lab and I can't eat in there anymore, and if I eat outside I normally have nobody to eat with so I look awkward/ people ask me why I'm just standing there. I can deal with it, but it's just bothering me... the people at school are annoying, but I have made friends with a few Year 9s (We went to a Maths competition),10s and 11s (met through conversation) and a Year 7. I'm really shy at school now, so I don't speak first, but they're nice, so I consider them to be at least friends c: At least I have a few friends, and that's ok- even if I don't hang out much.


----------



## noctos (May 7, 2015)

This entire week has been stressful and it just exploded on tonight's shift. I think I must have panicked? Suddenly my stomach began hurting like crazy and I couldn't move, and breathing was hard. This new job is getting to me in all the worst ways, and I'm honestly beginning to wonder if I can even handle it. If I quit I won't have enough cash to live comfortably when I move to a new city in the fall, though... 

I'm just a ball of stress and despair and I feel like I've been pushed into a corner with no way to get out. I want to sOB


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 7, 2015)

I just realized that my final paper in English requires 8 pages of work, minimum. Based on what I'm writing, I can't think of anymore on what to write. I'm not lazy or stupid, but there's nothing else to write, and I'm not even at page 6. Normally, I wouldn't give up, but I have been stressed way too far this time. This paper is WAY too hard for me.

I still should do it, but I'm going to give negative ratings for my class because of this (not wi-fi ratings since this isn't TBT related).


----------



## Beary (May 7, 2015)

whyyy is he dating someone


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

It isn't Sunday yet.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> It isn't Sunday yet.



Just do drugs today, you don't have to wait.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 7, 2015)

i can literally feel my forehead throbbing


----------



## Prabha (May 7, 2015)

i feel like a dead soul


----------



## Beary (May 7, 2015)

i know im only 13 but
i feel so lonelyyyy I nEED SOMEONE TO LOVE


----------



## riummi (May 7, 2015)

Beary said:


> i know im only 13 but
> i feel so lonelyyyy I nEED SOMEONE TO LOVE



same but im not 13 lol


----------



## Aradai (May 7, 2015)

cramps


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Just do drugs today, you don't have to wait.



I do have to wait. My friend's the one that has it. 
Also, that's not why I wish it was Sunday. I just really want to hang out with my friend. She's hilarious, and she won't be over, until Sunday...


----------



## tamagotchi (May 8, 2015)

If you can't do it in front of your partner, then you know better.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

tamagotchi said:


> If you can't do it in front of your partner, then you know better.



your user title is cracking me up so hard xD Not a bother but it makes me giggle.

Also my lack of sleep. Note to self dont go to bed at 3 am


----------



## Zane (May 8, 2015)

I sent someone art and they never replied and now i'm not sure if i even actually sent it. love it


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 8, 2015)

the no replier


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

I'm so damn tired.... I need to get out though


----------



## ashjaed (May 8, 2015)

My medication is all wrong and not working!

And I'm barely motivated to tidy my room but the mess is getting to me! Plus I need a new bed because my current one hurts my back but I can't because I have no money. 

But on the bright side I have a study day with my friends tomorrow so that should be fun!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

I need to see you >.>


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

Waking up, very upset, only to realize that I'm allowed to go back to sleep. Then waking up to not recognize the person walking through my house. Don't do drugs, kiddies.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Waking up, very upset, only to realize that I'm allowed to go back to sleep. Then waking up to not recognize the person walking through my house. Don't do drugs, kiddies.


That could happen to me without lol.

Also Hoenn dex, so close but smh some gts peeps


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

I'm really missing Boy Meets World right now...I loved that show so much.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

Mom. Stop being such a bomb ready to explode whenever you get home and stop complaining and actually do things. I try to clean up as much as I can but just because I don't have uni right now doesn't mean im you f**king housewife


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 8, 2015)

I hate living in the middle of nowhere. I wish Chinese food delivered around here, I want to eat 100 pounds of honey walnut shrimp right now.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 8, 2015)

It's snowing here now.

What even?


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> It's snowing here now.
> 
> What even?


sometimes we get snow in may despite i live in the southern parts of swede lmango


----------



## Taka (May 8, 2015)

I have a headache and it's making it hard to concentrate on things. Nnn... :L


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> sometimes we get snow in may despite i live in the southern parts of swede lmango



Still, it surprised me. 

Also, I woke up later than I was supposed to. Again. :U


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

*sweden

I see 

also i need more dresses


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 8, 2015)

Really wish my mom wasn't being a huge **** to me... wouldn't even say hello when I went to make food. RUDE. Now I feel like I wasted money on her combined Mother's Day/Birthday present...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 8, 2015)

It's that time of year again where my annoying neighbor has nothing to do with his free time so he just runs his lawn equipment.


----------



## Beary (May 8, 2015)

i just want to murder half the people in my classes
i dont even


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

The way my mind works, sometimes...
It's pretty demented sometimes, and that bothers me.


----------



## MayorBambie (May 8, 2015)

Beary said:


> i just want to murder half the people in my classes
> i dont even



tell me about it....  welcome to my world....


----------



## himeki (May 8, 2015)

cardz


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

^lol i feel ya bruh

also i want more booze fml


----------



## Taka (May 8, 2015)

I'm hungry and I still have a headache and I want to bang my head against the wall, but I know that will only make it worse. ;o;


----------



## Beary (May 8, 2015)

me: taking la test and writing an essay in an hour
me: *accidently falls out of seat because reaching for book*
guy: wtf u **** get a ****in life

he got suspended 
justice


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 8, 2015)

My tooth is being a big fat jerk, I rarely get flare ups this bad but this time its being a mega arse.


----------



## Naiad (May 8, 2015)

theres a sandwich thats just been sitting on a plate in my house
and idk if the person who made it is going to eat it but i want to eat it


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 8, 2015)

I CANT PLAY SPLATOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mariah (May 8, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I CANT PLAY SPLATOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!



Why not?


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

I don't have an air conditioner.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

That song doesn't exist.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I don't have an air conditioner.



Oh god I know how you feel.


----------



## Naiad (May 8, 2015)

my mom got laid off at work and my dad has to support our family on his minimum wage job
+ my sister is heading off to University that costs 20k a year

so I'll be damned if my friends text me one more time about how they can't choose between Chanel or Prada


----------



## Beary (May 8, 2015)

ive come to the conclusion that i am a bad person
i am a bad person because i just wrote that
now im seeking attention
im so sorry
i shouldnt even be posting this that itself is seeking attention

i feel so wrong


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

I'm hungry, and I can't make what I want, because I stupidly, purposely didn't get three things that I needed to make it, because I didn't think I would want to, but my friend and I kind of ate all of the good food last night ;n;

- - - Post Merge - - -

The epiphany I just had.


----------



## toxapex (May 9, 2015)

Maturity is a fun thing, people should try it


----------



## Ragdoll (May 9, 2015)

i used to be able to write easily from the top of my head
did i get stupider or


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Heart palpitations.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Heart palpitations.



eep. are you ok ;@;

=

goddammit i knew i forgot smth
i left my iced tea in the coat room agh


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

People who pretend to be their pets online. You're not your dog. Stop pretending to be your dog. It's not cute. It's weird. Stop it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubidoux said:


> eep. are you ok ;@;
> 
> =
> 
> ...



Oh, yeah. I'm fine ^-^ 
Thank you.


----------



## Hazelnut (May 9, 2015)

Being too tired to do most things but too awake to sleep. That's probably why I'm here browsing even though I don't feel like firing up my game.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

My tummy is being SUPER weird. It's making all sorts of weird noises and it's like, churning? I don't even know, it feels like really bad gas but nothing is coming out, I am pretty sure there is an Alien chest-burster brewing inside of me...


----------



## RayOfHope (May 9, 2015)

...


----------



## Ragdoll (May 9, 2015)

my lower back hurts like an elephant stampede ran over me after sitting down for 5hrs at my computer desk calculating answers for my homework and spewing out words in an attempt to make this thing that doesnt even deserve to be called a 'research paper'

oh and i cant sleep.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

My balls are dry. *applies eye drops* STILL NOT GOOD


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My balls are dry. *applies eye drops* STILL NOT GOOD




....

i read that so wrong


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ....
> 
> i read that so wrong



Same xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My balls are dry. *applies eye drops* STILL NOT GOOD



XD I get what you're saying, but every time I read it, I just imagine you pouring eye drops on a pair of really dry testicles. 
Omg...apparently they're also called "mountain oysters" XD wtf


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> XD I get what you're saying, but every time I read it, I just imagine you pouring eye drops on a pair of really dry testicles.
> Omg...apparently they're also called "mountain oysters" XD wtf



me too oh god i had to brace myself not bursting with laughter


----------



## RayOfHope (May 9, 2015)

...


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

Wyndfyre said:


> I have a bad habit of dwelling on cringe-y experiences for days on end. It's 3:30 AM...I don't want to lay down and try to sleep, despite my tiredness, because then my brain will really have the opportunity to obsess. :|



I feel you bro/sis/it... :C I hate it


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Apparently my dog is on her period, and instead of going to sleep like I planned, I got to clean up little drops of blood all over the kitchen floor.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Apparently my dog is on her period, and instead of going to sleep like I planned, I got to clean up little drops of blood all over the kitchen floor.



We had a cat with a hemotoma in his ear, and once it popped we had little blood/puss explosions all over the house! It was pretty foul


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> We had a cat with a hemotoma in his ear, and once it popped we had little blood/puss explosions all over the house! It was pretty foul


Okay I won't complain about little specks of blood anymore xD 
Jeez, that's horrible.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Okay I won't complain about little specks of blood anymore xD
> Jeez, that's horrible.



It was super sad, luckily it got better now he's got a shriveled little ear. =[


----------



## tamagotchi (May 9, 2015)

All of my friends are always busy and I'm just... not. They're always busy shopping, or playing sports, or just doing anything, really -- and I'm just sitting here doing nothing. 

Whenever I try to make plans, they're either cancelled last moment due to different things being brough up (Or they just hate me. Wouldn't be surprised by that.) or they're too busy.

I wish I was busy, too.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It was super sad, luckily it got better now he's got a shriveled little ear. =[



That's good that he's better now. My friend had a dog that had these mole like things growing in her ear, and a week after they took her to get them removed, she passed away. A few days before, a bunch of foul smelling orange blood stuff, like exploded through all of the bandaging...my friend was somehow unconcerned by this, which I'll never understand.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There's a baby bird outside, that I guess, fell out of the bird house, and I can't help it.


----------



## toxapex (May 9, 2015)

tamagotchi said:


> All of my friends are always busy and I'm just... not. They're always busy shopping, or playing sports, or just doing anything, really -- and I'm just sitting here doing nothing.
> 
> Whenever I try to make plans, they're either cancelled last moment due to different things being brough up (Or they just hate me. Wouldn't be surprised by that.) or they're too busy.
> 
> I wish I was busy, too.



Aw, that sucks 

stalk them


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 9, 2015)

It's kind of sad. Summer started for me today and I have no idea how I want to start it. I've been just killing time with Smash Bros., Photoshopping avatars, and posting here.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

The fact that the tea pitcher being in the sink, almost sent me into a rage...


----------



## Zane (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> There's a baby bird outside, that I guess, fell out of the bird house, and I can't help it.



help him


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Zane said:


> help him


I don't have the resources to help it. Even if I could have, it was gone by the time I got back from the store.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 9, 2015)

Woo-hoo, I got a Miiverse post deleted b/c it mentioned homo. Yay for homophobic users and mods!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

My intense tensity.


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

i feel so floopyyyy
i need to do something useful
qUICK SOMEONE FIND ME A HIGH ENERGY MOTIVATIONAL SONG


----------



## starlark (May 9, 2015)

how tF do you play ludo


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Woo-hoo, I got a Miiverse post deleted b/c it mentioned homo. Yay for homophobic users and mods!



It's Nintendo, don't expect anything from them.


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> It's Nintendo, don't expect anything from them.



native americans honored homosexuals
wtf why cant we follow in theor footsteps and love everyone for who they are


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

Beary said:


> native americans honored homosexuals
> wtf why cant we follow in theor footsteps and love everyone for who they are



because media and religion people follow them too much


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 9, 2015)

welp, on another note, i was just watching a video for psx rpg maker and now i want to have it!


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> because media and religion people follow them too much



sigh 
y u do dis human race


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

cause it's rip already

also i should have put on more beads i guess but then i wouldn't be able to tie it together sigh


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

I just finished all my food :'(


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

allergies f-in suck


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

I get carried away.


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

getting back in the drawing groove
now i havr to do hw instead of draw -n-


----------



## Hyoshido (May 9, 2015)

I can't stand the museum section anymore.

If you aren't kissing everyone's ass, you're considered a bad person, according to them.


----------



## gnoixaim (May 9, 2015)

I wish I could do pixels without using bases 100% of the time. riprip

oops, did i just say that


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

This is why I don't even want to try anymore. People always prove me right, and I don't want to be right.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 9, 2015)

...i gave you hella dreamies for free and now u try to make me pay for a single villager thts not even my dreamie what kind of friend are you i swear to ****ing god


----------



## penguins (May 9, 2015)

im being forced into going to a mothers day cookout tomorrow with my moms family and her drunk brother
at least there is going to be food and a cat


----------



## cheezyfries (May 9, 2015)

basically exam week. my mom's putting all this pressure on me and if i get a 79 or lower, i'm leaving a school where i actually have friends and am a lot better socially. the worst part is that all of my grades are either As or have the potential to be As, so yeah history needs to go die.


----------



## lazuli (May 9, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> I wish I could do pixels without using bases 100% of the time. riprip
> 
> oops, did i just say that



...why you gotta be like that
similar poses =/= base

=

freakin out over present for mothers day HHH


----------



## Ragdoll (May 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ...why you gotta be like that
> similar poses =/= base
> 
> =
> ...



RIGHT SAME 
im broke asf


----------



## ashjaed (May 9, 2015)

I have no money for a Mother's Day present and my mom lives five hours away!!!!


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

i just bought my mom a birdfeeder
online
im a hermit


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Instead of taking what I heard seriously, you try your damndest to convince me that I was hallucinating....Thank you.
Thank you very ****ing much.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

I'm shivering right now and I don't know if it's because I'm cold or something else...


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> I'm shivering right now and I don't know if it's because I'm cold or something else...



Im really cold D: winter is coming...


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Im really cold D: winter is coming...



do you live in the southern hemisphere? ?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

Beary said:


> do you live in the southern hemisphere? ?



I live in sydney, aus c:


----------



## ashjaed (May 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I live in sydney, aus c:



I live in Adelaide! It's pretty chilly here too... But Sydney would be way chillier! >.<


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

ashjaed said:


> I live in Adelaide! It's pretty chilly here too... But Sydney would be way chillier! >.<



Im on the beach so we get more wind here D; yea…


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I live in sydney, aus c:



here its heating up... lets trade places, i want cold again 

- - - Post Merge - - -

time moves too fast and i refuse to be happy about it


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

I love when time goes faster, so much better. At the moment its slow.


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I love when time goes faster, so much better. At the moment its slow.



i want more time to have fun though  my intenet shuts off in half an hour..
dang it parents. i only stayed up playing minecraft ONCE


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

I am a terrible human being. Not trying to guilt-trip but I'm just plain awful and should be quarantined.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

How quickly I can go from 



Spoiler: This















Spoiler: To this.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 10, 2015)

someone is bothering me pls stop leeching


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

Something happened on Skype...and its pretty ugly..

I feel so guilty after that. :C


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

I have a headache, now.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

I am PRETTY sure I am going to have to pay for the Mother's Day breakfast tomorrow, at least I'll get my employee discount though... I'm gunna feel hella awkward coming into work for it too, and it's going to suck that I will have to stay up for it especially since I worked all night... Maybe I'll try to take a nap before, and maybe the two glasses of champagne will help me go to sleep after. But should I buy something for my boyfriend too and bring it to him? Maybe I will, cause I love him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also this stupid part of the desk that they just like taped over thinking it would reduce it pokey-ness is poking me right in the belly button and its the most awkward things EVER


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

this hangover though.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

Certain member who's been personally targeting me with bullying because my view on a section on the forum differs to theirs and has nothing to do with them personally, yet they claim to have this perfect life and income of money etc, yet they'd rather waste their time trying to put me down, but all I can do is just put up with it because if I were to show and aggression/self defense, I'm pretty sure they'd use one of their many white knights to their disposal.

I mean, I've got a Mod involved but would that really make them stop? I mean, they've already dropped my art motive to minimum levels since it's apparently "traced" and lacks effort.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Certain member who's been personally targeting me with bullying because my view on a section on the forum differs to theirs and has nothing to do with them personally, yet they claim to have this perfect life and income of money etc, yet they'd rather waste their time trying to put me down, but all I can do is just put up with it because if I were to show and aggression/self defense, I'm pretty sure they'd use one of their many white knights to their disposal.
> 
> I mean, I've got a Mod involved but would that really make them stop? I mean, they've already dropped my art motive to minimum levels since it's apparently "traced" and lacks effort.



I had this problem for a while, there are two members on here I still cringe when I see them post on my stuff, but I just brush it off and try not to take it personally. Cuz haters gunna hate, and katers gotta kate.


----------



## tamagotchi (May 10, 2015)

it is way too early for this level of bull**** the world hates me


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I had this problem for a while, there are two members on here I still cringe when I see them post on my stuff, but I just brush it off and try not to take it personally. Cuz haters gunna hate, and katers gotta kate.



yeah there was this gurl who did this to me because i said my country was not perfect lol.

just put them on ignore though


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I had this problem for a while, there are two members on here I still cringe when I see them post on my stuff, but I just brush it off and try not to take it personally. Cuz haters gunna hate, and katers gotta kate.


When it comes to someone like myself, I tend to take things worse than they are, I'm very emotional, so I can be broken easily, but for the most part, I've been ignoring what she's saying but saying my pixels are basically just trash kinda hurts my motive, especially since I've been on Hiatus for problems with people before :/



Noiru said:


> just put them on ignore though


I wish the Ignore feature was more effective though, like not being able to see their posts at all.
I'd probably be asking for too much though lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> When it comes to someone like myself, I tend to take things worse than they are, I'm very emotional, so I can be broken easily, but for the most part, I've been ignoring what she's saying but saying my pixels are basically just trash kinda hurts my motive, especially since I've been on Hiatus for problems with people before :/
> 
> 
> I wish the Ignore feature was more effective though, like not being able to see their posts at all.
> I'd probably be asking for too much though lmao.



yeah, it's not that i wanna view them lmango


----------



## Zane (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Certain member who's been personally targeting me with bullying because my view on a section on the forum differs to theirs and has nothing to do with them personally, yet they claim to have this perfect life and income of money etc, yet they'd rather waste their time trying to put me down, but all I can do is just put up with it because if I were to show and aggression/self defense, I'm pretty sure they'd use one of their many white knights to their disposal.
> 
> I mean, I've got a Mod involved but would that really make them stop? I mean, they've already dropped my art motive to minimum levels since it's apparently "traced" and lacks effort.



if you're gonna report someone for harassing you i think you'd do better not to publicly trash talk them all over your profile. 
and how are you gonna talk about "white knights" when you're here trying to get random people to feel sorry for you by painting her as some heartless beast who insulted your pixels when you literally said this to someone yesterday


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

Mario Kart AI like usual, reks you hard man.


----------



## Zane (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Mario Kart AI like usual, reks you hard man.



yep. have fun with your victim complex.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Mario Kart AI like usual, reks you hard man.



they were so bad in 7 nomegusta


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

?\_(ツ)_/?
Mirror modeeee why you gotta be an arse for lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ?\_(ツ)_/?
> Mirror modeeee why you gotta be an arse for lmao.



dont remind me those were the days my friend


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 10, 2015)

my brother went into my room and stole my phone and threw stuff around everywhere in the kitchen and he told me he smashed my phone and is genuinely making me feel like he is about to come into my room and kill me


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> dont remind me those were the days my friend


Life is tough when u only want to win 8'(



Idfldnsndt said:


> my brother went into my room and stole my phone and threw stuff around everywhere in the kitchen and he told me he smashed my phone and is genuinely making me feel like he is about to come into my room and kill me


Geez, you told your family about this? He might be a little cuckoo in the coconuts if he's gonna be doing things like that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

My body is like aching for no reason! WHY MUST YOU PUNISH ME FLYING SPAGHETTI MONSTER?


----------



## tamagotchi (May 10, 2015)

theres no where to sleep. i want to sleep.
my room is too messy. the other room is ****ing gross. the living room is.... im not even going to talk about the living room.

the gym floor at school is comfier than this stupid ass house


----------



## Nay (May 10, 2015)

wheeen listening to youtube playlists why ads

- - - Post Merge - - -

i ****iggnn hate it when ppl blame others as a first resort

I've spent so much time analyzing my own actions & hating myself for it that it makes me irrationally angry when people aren't willing to do the same. If theres a problem just calm down and look at what you're doing. it is infinitely better than blaming someone who may not even be guilty.


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

audino said:


> wheeen listening to youtube playlists why ads
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



im that one person who drives themselves crazy trying to decide if its my fault or their fault
;u;


----------



## Nay (May 10, 2015)

Beary said:


> im that one person who drives themselves crazy trying to decide if its my fault or their fault
> ;u;



me too, it's hell.
I've been trying to outgrow my sensitivity to others lately & it's made life a lot easier haha
I think as a general rule, if somebody is blaming you with little to no regard to their own actions, there's something wrong.
Had too much of that coming at me as a kid so now I try to recognize it when it comes ><


----------



## toxapex (May 10, 2015)

tamagotchi said:


> theres no where to sleep. i want to sleep.
> my room is too messy. the other room is ****ing gross. the living room is.... im not even going to talk about the living room.
> 
> the gym floor at school is comfier than this stupid ass house



just uhhh

gather sheets and cushions from various rooms and make a lil bed thingy somewhere? ;v;


----------



## lazuli (May 10, 2015)

thought white knighting only existed on dA but guess not ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿

=

i feel bad bc i was going to make a bracelet with a frog design (bc me mom likes frogs a lot) but it took forever to make one frog so i scrapped it and made taurus symbols (her zodiac sign)
i really wanted to make frog design but i suppose thats wot i gey for waiting til last minute
her birthday is saturday so ill probably have it ready then ٩( ᐛ )و


----------



## toxapex (May 10, 2015)

I thought they got rid of horde battles in ORAS but now like 1 in every 5 battles is a horde battle

what happened


----------



## Nay (May 10, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i feel bad bc i was going to make a bracelet with a frog design (bc me mom likes frogs a lot) but it took forever to make one frog so i scrapped it and made taurus symbols (her zodiac sign)
> i really wanted to make frog design but i suppose thats wot i gey for waiting til last minute
> her birthday is saturday so ill probably have it ready then ٩( ᐛ )و



that's very sweet i'm sure she'll appreciate it ^^


----------



## Peebers (May 10, 2015)

the fact that im so insecure of my own weight that i kinda want to get anorexia now.

I dont want to hear any of you lecture me on this, nor do i want any of your sympathy. I know what it does. I know how powerful ana is.

I feel like a loser now.


----------



## g u m m i (May 10, 2015)

J





Peebers said:


> the fact that im so insecure of my own weight that i kinda want to get anorexia now.
> 
> I dont want to hear any of you lecture me on this, nor do i want any of your sympathy. I know what it does. I know how powerful ana is.
> 
> I feel like a loser now.


----------



## Peebers (May 10, 2015)

g u m m i said:


> J



im a pretty messed up kid, aren't i? :^)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

*go to sleep at 5 a.m.* *gets woken up at 8 a.m.* yay.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

congrats. D:

also i need to switch threads for my bead ugh


----------



## ashjaed (May 10, 2015)

Peebers said:


> the fact that im so insecure of my own weight that i kinda want to get anorexia now.
> 
> I dont want to hear any of you lecture me on this, nor do i want any of your sympathy. I know what it does. I know how powerful ana is.
> 
> I feel like a loser now.



I know what that's like. The only thing that helped was going to talk to someone about it. Also, feel free to message me about it any time. <3


----------



## himeki (May 10, 2015)

I still don't know what I want for my birthday on Friday.
Everyone is going crazy...
Actually that's a good thing > : )


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

My mom had to work today v_v


----------



## Prabha (May 10, 2015)

Spoiler: open at your own discretion



I have homework and all im doing is worrying about how much homework I have and all I can do is procrastinate I don't remember these forumulas what the heck is a Foucault pendulum help why I'm GONNA die I hate homework my goodness christ help me the lord


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Spoiler: open at your own discretion
> 
> 
> 
> I have homework and all im doing is worrying about how much homework I have and all I can do is procrastinate I don't remember these forumulas what the heck is a Foucault pendulum help why I'm GONNA die I hate homework my goodness christ help me the lord



I feel you bro ;  -  ; I'm doing the exact same thing with these career classes
I'm supposed to do this impossible chapter assignment that's due tomorrw and im proabably gonna blow it off because i dont even know how the hell im supposed to do it (goodbye final A grade)

and then there's this presentation im supposed to do about my educational goals that is supposed to be 8 minutes long. The teacher gave us less than a week to do it and my dumb arse decided to volunteer to do it the first presenting day.
I dont even freaking know what my educational goals are, that's why I'm in a guidance class ; - ;
\sorry for ranting at you specifically xD I just...know how ya feel


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 10, 2015)

i have to do this whole lab for science hw i cant believe this

had so much to catch up on this weekend too and most is science ughhhhhhhh didnt see all the sceince till a few hours ago and i gotta read a thing for la too poooooo


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

I feel old. I can't believe my birthday's here. -w-


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> I feel old. I can't believe my birthday's here. -w-



Put less candles on the cake. It'll make you feel better.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Put less candles on the cake. It'll make you feel better.



There is no cake this year.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> There is no cake this year.



 You should get a cookie cake ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> You should get a cookie cake ^-^



Cake makes me feel sick tbh... :/


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Cake makes me feel sick tbh... :/



I understand. A cookie cake is really just a huge cookie...or cookie dough...I'm not sure which ^-^


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Cake makes me feel sick tbh... :/



Then you can have my Game Sphere. No one can deny the Game Sphere. It's spherical.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> I understand. A cookie cake is really just a huge cookie...or cookie dough...I'm not sure which ^-^



Oooh, I see. I've never had one before. I thought you meant a cookie flavored cake? But idk. I just feel kind of sick today so the thought of sweets make me feel nauseous. >.<



DarkDesertFox said:


> Then you can have my Game Sphere. No one can deny the Game Sphere. It's spherical.



 I remember that! It's been so long since I've seen Drake and Josh. That is Drake and Josh, right? Thanks! Haha.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Oooh, I see. I've never had one before. I thought you meant a cookie flavored cake? But idk. I just feel kind of sick today so the thought of sweets make me feel nauseous. >.<
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that! It's been so long since I've seen Drake and Josh. That is Drake and Josh, right? Thanks! Haha.



Banned because nu. A cookie flavored cake sounds gross >.<  Alright. Don't think about sweets ^-^


----------



## Koloh (May 11, 2015)

So many things remind me of you


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because nu. A cookie flavored cake sounds gross >.<  Alright. Don't think about sweets ^-^



Um... this isn't the banning thread... hehe. Yeah, a cookie flavored cake does sound gross. I'll try not to think of sweets! ^^


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Um... this isn't the banning thread... hehe. Yeah, a cookie flavored cake does sound gross. I'll try not to think of sweets! ^^



Ah no! >.< I was on a roll. I got carried away xD


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

well crap I got a warning for being rude, welp guess I gotta watch what I say now :'3​


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Ah no! >.< I was on a roll. I got carried away xD



Haha, no worries. It happens.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> well crap I got a warning for being rude, welp guess I gotta watch what I say now :'3​



What happened? o.o


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> What happened? o.o



the mermaid thread happened.
I kinda said some really rude things​


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> the mermaid thread happened.
> I kinda said some really rude things​



Ariel, have you been to the surface again?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> the mermaid thread happened.
> I kinda said some really rude things​



Which one? Nice avatar and signature by the way. It fits you.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Which one? Nice avatar and signature by the way. It fits you.



you know that one thread that one user made about mermaids
in the Brewster's cafe section

and thank you <3​


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> There is no cake this year.



what
why
i want a kyubey cake so i can have the pleasure of destroying him with a knife.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

dad.. unless it's something really serious/important it can wait a few hours you don't need to call at 9 am idiot


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

The dryness of my balls, like tbh I complain about this every night I work, but why are my balls so dry? I feed them eyedrops all the darn time. I need those little eyeball cleansing cups people used to use. Just give my balls a bath. I keep sitting here closing my eyes and massaging them but to no avail. Dry balls forever.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO, someone at my work like, broke our computer? It keeps doing a pop-up ad video ever like 5 minutes and I keep exiting out of it, and it started doing the thing where it turns everything into links? Like oh did someone write the word POTATO? Here are some potato products, do buy them


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2015)

Woman at this support group I attend to was s'posed to pick me up half an hour ago, lmao.

I wish she'd call saying things are canceled atleast because I can't make it to whatever's happening, they've already started by now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> The dryness of my balls, like tbh I complain about this every night I work, but why are my balls so dry? I feed them eyedrops all the darn time. I need those little eyeball cleansing cups people used to use. Just give my balls a bath. I keep sitting here closing my eyes and massaging them but to no avail. Dry balls forever.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO, someone at my work like, broke our computer? It keeps doing a pop-up ad video ever like 5 minutes and I keep exiting out of it, and it started doing the thing where it turns everything into links? Like oh did someone write the word POTATO? Here are some potato products, do buy them



Probably someone got virus and/or malware, remove it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Probably someone got virus and/or malware, remove it.



Funny enough we have like super good anti-virus stuff on the computers, as far as I know. And it's a work computer so... idek


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Funny enough we have like super good anti-virus stuff on the computers, as far as I know. And it's a work computer so... idek



it's easy to hack that on something. just remove it smh


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2015)

I feel so awkward because I had to call Nintendo myself to unlink my account from my brothers wii u, I tend to stutter when I feel really nervous and my voice control can be wonky, especially that my e-mail for my account starts with something stupid and childish, feels so weird coming from a 22 year old to a serious employee.

I mean, he knew what I was feeling like and he's fixed my account now, he did tell me to calm down a little though (I have social disorders, I can tend to freak out if I put too much pressure on myself)

Gotta wait 24-48 hours for my account to be re-linkable, so that's good?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> it's easy to hack that on something. just remove it smh



I can't access the stuff to remove it, but I emailed IT so they can fix it in the AM.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I can't access the stuff to remove it, but I emailed IT so they can fix it in the AM.



ah fair enough

also my stomach ****ing hot poop


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

my tummy is grumbling cause it wants noms. i really want more seafood creepies


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> my tummy is grumbling cause it wants noms. i really want more seafood creepies



i want milk and whatever turts to cool my stomach hjdgfu


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

buy a tub of ice cream, let it get to soup consistency, and then chug the whole tub


----------



## uriri (May 11, 2015)

Spoiler



THAT EMMA BECAME THE DARK ONE! WHY!!!!!



I am starting to hate _Once Upon A Time_


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2015)

I'm finished with my final essay. 

Summer is coming, so nothing bothers me right now.


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

bleh i wish i could play CaH here :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I'm finished with my final essay.
> 
> Summer is coming, so nothing bothers me right now.


Grats! n.n


----------



## Zane (May 11, 2015)

good doughnut


----------



## tumut (May 11, 2015)

I'm not enjoying spring. Allergies, wasps, humidity. And finals.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

i need more 70s/flare jeans but i cant seem to find much more here :c

also peeps join us on CAH


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

yes, join us!
http://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=113
passcode TBT

What's bothering me? Noone but me and Noiru are in game atm :/


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

yes go here and jav a ball


----------



## MayorBambie (May 11, 2015)

nothin ^^


----------



## doveling (May 11, 2015)

ugh shutup please, you are not even good anyway, you are so far up your butthole, please stop talking like u are a butt pls.
everything you do is annoying, your friends just cover for you, your friends just lie to make you feel better, reality is that noone likes you, just sympathy, yeah, but IMO its real dodgy.

good morning australia


----------



## ashjaed (May 11, 2015)

My sleeping pattern is like a beautiful rainbow

Just a trick played by the sun


----------



## Zane (May 11, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ugh shutup please, you are not even good anyway, you are so far up your butthole, please stop talking like u are a butt pls.
> everything you do is annoying, your friends just cover for you, your friends just lie to make you feel better, reality is that noone likes you, just sympathy, yeah, but IMO its real dodgy.
> 
> good morning australia



good morning poppet its ok ur da best


----------



## toxapex (May 11, 2015)

Might have a wasp infestation

I'm afraid to sleep


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

People arguing for pages in threads.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

people not joining :c


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 11, 2015)

myself and my entire being

i really, really wish i would just ****ing die already


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 11, 2015)

My lack of sleep, 'causing me to crash out, but when I wake up, I still feel like I haven't gotten any sleep.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

^It takes time. 


I hate everything right and I'm having a lot of mood swings.

THESE CRAMPS ARE KILLING ME


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 12, 2015)

****ing HOUR(s) of work just went down the ****ing drain because of one damn misclick. I don't even know why I bother trying anymore when **** like this happens. And then it all crashes, Perfect. Just ****ing perfect. Screw all of this. I am done.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

^I FEEL YOU OMG


----------



## Javocado (May 12, 2015)

going back to work tomorrow rip
I've enjoyed the last few days off 
:-|


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

I feel dead right now. But painfully dead. I can't take it anymore. I'm going to bo suffering for a month.

i have never felt this much stress in my life. I just wanna cry


----------



## doveling (May 12, 2015)

darn cellulite.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 12, 2015)

That I'm a big star on confessions.

C'mon Anons, save it for the real threats 8(


----------



## doveling (May 12, 2015)

also just remembered that The Flash season finale is tonight ._. 
upset, but im excited for the new season~~


----------



## Javocado (May 12, 2015)

**** sleep


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2015)

**** 3ds


----------



## himeki (May 12, 2015)

NOOO NOIRU WHY ;~;


----------



## Nay (May 12, 2015)

its three AM and my stomach is in ****ing pain


----------



## Zane (May 12, 2015)

i meant to play some sm4sh or mk8 like six hours ago and haven't done it yet \o/


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2015)

because nintendo servers are literally the worst crap


----------



## gnoixaim (May 12, 2015)

they think i'm sending in those confessions when i'm not, lmfao.


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> they think i'm sending in those confessions when i'm not, lmfao.



*cough* sure if you say so

also i want this dress but idk if they have it on sale

- - - Post Merge - - -

also outlook/hotmail stop showing my online stats


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

uriri said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D: I opened the spoiler! Why did I do this?! 
I've barely gotten through the first episode of the second season...


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2015)

May sucks


----------



## Hyoshido (May 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> May sucks


tru that

I want June so I can play as Lucas already.


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2015)

i want june cause neptunia and crapton of concerts

also turts join cardsu


----------



## Beardo (May 12, 2015)

I don't think I get my puppy until Friday or Saturday, and I don't know when I'll be able to hang out with my girlfriend


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2015)

when someone lies and its obvious ٩(^‿^)۶

also ive like. completely lost all ability to draw digitally. everything feels so wrong yet im fine with pixel art/traditional drawing. this cant happen to me i still have commissions to finish (?﹃｀)


----------



## tobi! (May 12, 2015)

_Lord of the Flies_ is too sad for me...


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

Norski said:


> _Lord of the Flies_ is too sad for me...



I know! I read it recently… Very, very strange.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 12, 2015)

Nobody is posting in ACNL D= 
So many people viewing, and nobody posting v_v


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 12, 2015)

My overall experience at the casino...poor.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> My overall experience at the casino...poor.



Oooo. I went to a casino once. They were having free root beer, and I got a free pizza ^-^ 
I also left with 16 more dollars than I went in with ^-^


----------



## PrinceLOVE (May 12, 2015)

My allergies are, I can't breathe...


----------



## Joy (May 12, 2015)

Tired of school, stressed about transfering, blaaaaahhghhghghghhghh


----------



## Taka (May 13, 2015)

I constantly find myself having to reword things that I say so people will understand what I mean, but it ends up being more confusing anyway so I don't know why I bother talking sometimes.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 13, 2015)

birthdays make me sad now lol i dont wanna get olDER, i may be 23 now but in a few years itll suddenly be 30!!!! /dramatic whine

also tfw kiddos here think im a 35 year old whose "rich husband" pays for all her commissions
sorry honeys, i pay for em myself. top ****ing kek

actually, no -- i WISH i had a sexy rich husband, but alas.......


----------



## Ragdoll (May 13, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> birthdays make me sad now lol i dont wanna get olDER, i may be 23 now but in a few years itll suddenly be 30!!!! /dramatic whine
> 
> also tfw kiddos here think im a 35 year old whose "rich husband" pays for all her commissions
> sorry honeys, i pay for em myself. top ****ing kek
> ...



oH MY. i feel u. like u wish your birthday comes sooner cuz presents (well not rlly, who gives presents anymore) but u get older at the same time its like you're being tugged both ways haha

=

i have one person i miss so bad i just might crie


----------



## Katattacc (May 13, 2015)

Finals. I want it to be summer already. And I only have like the energy and mental compacity to focus on one final at a time.. so other classes are getting neglected since i figure passing my math class was most important. I don't want to take that crap again.


----------



## Naiad (May 13, 2015)

I have a meeting tomorrow all through my lunch break

do i get food and get in massive trouble for skipping the meeting
or do i show up and feel like crap


----------



## pokedude729 (May 13, 2015)

I did not do well in my classes this semester.


----------



## Rhetorik (May 13, 2015)

I'm so clueless as to where my life is headed, and I worry about it every waking moment.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2015)

waking up like freaking early for no reason i slept well too ugh


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2015)

Want to sleep.
Moving in 23 hours. 
Haven't even started cleaning / packing yet. 

... still just sat here on TBT drinking first cup of tea of the morning and playing _Puzzle and Dragons_.


It's gonna be a stressful day.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2015)

GameStop. Please update your system kthxbye


----------



## PrinceLOVE (May 13, 2015)

I had a bottle of ginger ale for my stomach ache, but now the bottle is empty.

Maybe my mom will pick up some for me...


----------



## Taka (May 13, 2015)

I can't seem to focus on the things I want to get done, there's always some enticing thing that keeps me from being productive. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Zane (May 13, 2015)

got a headache


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

Tired from walking, my little brother can be a pest on the way home from school.
What else do I expect from an 8 year old kid though.


----------



## PrinceLOVE (May 13, 2015)

My mom won't get me some more ginger ale, my stomach is really bothering me...


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2015)

Head pounding. Took as many meds for my dust allergy as I could (usually take the minimum dose) and still feel ughhh. _Very slowly_ getting through this cleaning and packing.

18.5hrs until move.


----------



## Nay (May 13, 2015)

family sucks

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah I still have commissions & a collab to finish. Why is my art motivation completely dry.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 13, 2015)

broke my regular pair of glasses and lost my spare. so blind jfc


----------



## ashjaed (May 13, 2015)

My meds make me have tics and it's annoying me. And very distracting during group.


----------



## Enderwoman (May 13, 2015)

I have a million things to do for school and its stressing me out. I want to jump off a cliff


----------



## himeki (May 13, 2015)

Everything. I'm having a bad day.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 13, 2015)

Kind of had a not so happy time on the forums today.


----------



## himeki (May 13, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Kind of had a not so happy time on the forums today.



Same here.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Same here.



already established.

=

deleted my wifi setup connection, it's a hassle to get the security key :/


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

Being ignored for unknown reasons, why must people be so secretive?


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

I'm tired all the time...


----------



## mogyay (May 13, 2015)

uni is over and i don't have a job and i suck


----------



## biibii (May 13, 2015)

Cramps.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

I'm hungry, and the thing I want, I am too lazy to make right now.


----------



## Prabha (May 13, 2015)

I'm exhausted out of my mind.. I can feel the dark circles forming under my eyes 
goodnight i wish


----------



## DarkFox7 (May 13, 2015)

Finals week. Back from a hiatus. Haven't touched my 3DS in ages. D:


----------



## Beary (May 13, 2015)

o m f g
i put too many stickers on my 3ds ;-;


----------



## Peebers (May 13, 2015)

Beary said:


> o m f g
> i put too many stickers on my 3ds ;-;



tHERE IS NO SUCH THING AS TOO MANY


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

My friend is coming over, and I have no chips for us to eat D: 
Also, I still haven't made that thing I want to eat.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 13, 2015)

finally finished Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 days.

omg i cri evrytiem. why just why?


----------



## Ragdoll (May 14, 2015)

nothings better than getting sucked back into the past and nostalgia hits you like a mother****er


----------



## Javocado (May 14, 2015)

my head

she aches


----------



## MBaku (May 14, 2015)

I have a friend who's recently owned up to his alcoholism. I hope he gets the help he needs, he's just gotta want it.


----------



## Peebers (May 14, 2015)

Pfffpp I have a slight headache + stomachache 

Can deal with stomachache, but not headache

god help me


----------



## Saylor (May 14, 2015)

Someone found a note in the hallway yesterday about a kid's plan to "shoot up" our school today and I'm so scared to go.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 14, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Someone found a note in the hallway yesterday about a kid's plan to "shoot up" our school today and I'm so scared to go.



I would stay home. You never know when someone is serious about that kind of thing or not these days.


----------



## pengutango (May 14, 2015)

Tired from only getting 5 hours of sleep, so hopefully... going outside keeps me awake. XD Wish caffeine affected me like it does with other people. When I drink coffee, it does absolutely nothing for me. D: Welp.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 14, 2015)

I'm going to be marching for my band soon and I don't have the music memorized yet. I also think it's going to be terrible marching because I'll probably have anxiety and you can't exactly just sit down in the middle of the street.


----------



## lazuli (May 14, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> finally finished Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 days.
> 
> omg i cri evrytiem. why just why?



'finally' when did u get the game, its been out for years omg..

=

nobody ever gives me advice on how to make my art better so i just sit and stare at it like


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> nobody ever gives me advice on how to make my art better so i just sit and stare at it like


sry u feel like that man, people tend to be ignorant these days since it's all about buying art now, critique (atleast legitimate) is just too goddamn rare, bruh 8(


----------



## oswaldies (May 14, 2015)

This protein shake is, who even made this, I'm gonna puke omg ew


----------



## Sanaki (May 14, 2015)

So difficult to listen to old music because of memories


----------



## himeki (May 14, 2015)

WAAAH nobody will tell me what my presents are those evil demonnnnns (\((>.<)/)


----------



## Jawile (May 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> WAAAH nobody will tell me what my presents are those evil demonnnnns (\((>.<)/)



because its supposed to be a surprise friend


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> WAAAH nobody will tell me what my presents are those evil demonnnnns (\((>.<)/)



At first I read that as "nobody will tell me what my parents are those evil demonnnnns."


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 14, 2015)

I think the octave key broke on my saxophone. ;-; I'm sad now.


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

I feel nothing and everything... all at the same time. I'm lost and I'm found. I'm confused yet I know. What is going on with me? ;w;


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

f!ck I took the wrong pills at the wrong time fffffffffffffff​


----------



## Vizionari (May 15, 2015)

I hate how my dad almost NEVER covers his nose/mouth when he sneezes. So annoying and disgusting, ugh.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

my meds that are suppose to prevent my frequent night terrors/nightmares aren't working as well as they used to...ugh
welp hopefully they don't get so bad that they make me unable to sleep cause I'd rather not end up staying up for 3 or more days
cause not sleeping can really **** you up, if they do I can ask me doctor to increase the dosage​


----------



## doveling (May 15, 2015)

had the biggest rage day today, felt so sick and tired of the people at the school so i through myself a silent tantrum and many swear words - i swear i was like drunk with fed-up-ness so i didn't care

thank god its friday


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

I really don't want to go to therapy next week but I can't skip out since I didn't go to my last appointment.


----------



## Zane (May 15, 2015)

I just did a bunch of pointless stuff on Wind Waker hd cuz i cant remember how to start finding the triforce pieces lol


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Zane said:


> I just did a bunch of pointless stuff on Wind Waker hd cuz i cant remember how to start finding the triforce pieces lol



MUST FIND THE CHARTS!!
Or did that change since the GC version?

WW is great to do pointless stuff in though.


----------



## Prabha (May 15, 2015)

mogyay said:


> uni is over and i don't have a job and i suck



my biggest fear

idek what I'm doing once im out


----------



## Zane (May 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> MUST FIND THE CHARTS!!
> Or did that change since the GC version?
> 
> WW is great to do pointless stuff in though.



Ye Tingle mailed me something about charts but I can't find them. T_T I can't remember if it's different in this version it's been too long

truuu, plus theres a lot of sidequests


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Zane said:


> Ye Tingle mailed me something about charts but I can't find them. T_T I can't remember if it's different in this version it's been too long
> 
> truuu, plus theres a lot of sidequests



Think ya pay to get a map of them, no? That or it's in the letter, lol.

Yeahhhhh. Great frickin' game. I'm a dork though cuz I prefer the old ones vs remakes. Just cuz, memories I guess.


----------



## emzybob1 (May 15, 2015)

Depression... I have a really bad psychiatrists who doesn't listen and piles me up on more tablets


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2015)

****storm of feelings.

Couldn't be avoided though so I guess I have to melt this **** now.


----------



## RayOfHope (May 15, 2015)

...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

My organs are moving around inside of me, it's probably just gas, but it feels like I swallowed a live snake. (When I am pretty sure I didn't do that) People are wanting to check in last minute, which sucks, they blocked like half of the internet at my work, which sucks when you have a 10 hours shift of nothing but computer time. THANKS OBAMA! I'm also tired and hungry and everything suck rn


----------



## tamagotchi (May 16, 2015)

Spoiler: racism



Someone wrote "Kill *******" (racial slur) in the hallway at high school and the teachers have not been doing a single ****ing thing. I have talked to the principal multiple times without him doing anything and I'm ****ing done with it. Everyday people throw around racial slurs to me and write things like, "Whites Only" above water fountains and bathrooms and I'm done. People even went out of their way to target me on social media and destroyed my school supplies and everything. 

The only time they've ever done something was when I punched someone in the nose for telling me to go back to my plantation. And guess what? I was ****ing suspended. Nothing happened to the other person except getting an in school 2 day detention. And their reason? Because they're kids and they don't know better. ***** we are in 8th grade, don't even try to use that bull**** excuse on me.

They've already gotten sued for not doing a damn thing about racism 2 times. Don't know what the **** they plan on doing but I'm not ****ing around anymore, it isn't funny or acceptable.



UGH i probably sound like a ****ing baby but i dont care anymore to be brutally honest i hate this stupid trash town


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahah sorry i wasn't born in 1985, i wouldn't know, fckstick
> & don't call me honey.
> 
> looks like i have to watch what i say on here or i'll get people crying on tumblr, boo. hoo.


Damn, that sucks tbh.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahah sorry i wasn't born in 1985, i wouldn't know, fckstick
> & don't call me honey.
> 
> looks like i have to watch what i say on here or i'll get people crying on tumblr, boo. hoo.



People are making this site the new real life, especially VTP and The Museum, I'm glad I don't crap there anymore. As for other sections. Just avoid certain threads.


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2015)

I am getting tons of followers by nsfw blog on tumblr. Its somehow creeping me out!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

uriri said:


> I am getting tons of followers by nsfw blog on tumblr. Its somehow creeping me out!



Says the person with a NSFW blog. LEL


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Says the person with a NSFW blog. LEL



LMAO But I was expecting more from the gay community


----------



## cIementine (May 16, 2015)

people at school, who speak to people based on popularity, not personality or who i am as a person.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> People are making this site the new real life, especially VTP and The Museum, I'm glad I don't crap there anymore. As for other sections. Just avoid certain threads.








Everyone on confessions tbh, being all like _This is fine, this IS fine to post_


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Everyone on confessions tbh, being all like _This is fine, this IS fine to post_



Yeah because they are TBT elite pretending they can do what they want and playing holy on here. Some are way too obvious who's behind it lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> people at school, who speak to people based on popularity, not personality or who i am as a person.



It's always going to be like this. Only advice I would have it to maybe approach other people first? I really wish I had done this to more people when I was in school, but the few people who approached me I am still friends with.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

this hippie turt dress

it's like

150 bucks

****


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> this hippie turt dress
> 
> it's like
> 
> ...



I need to see this.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I need to see this.



it's on sale in the us though, i'll get you a link

http://www.ralphlauren.com/graphics/product_images/pPOLO2-20623200_lifestyle_v400.jpg


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 16, 2015)

everthing


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> it's on sale in the us though, i'll get you a link
> 
> http://www.ralphlauren.com/graphics/product_images/pPOLO2-20623200_lifestyle_v400.jpg



That is cute dress. Buy for all the turts. I need more maxi dresses because my mother turt calls me names when i show off my gams


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That is cute dress. Buy for all the turts. I need more maxi dresses because my mother turt calls me names when i show off my gams


yeah i need to get tax money back though ugh i hope they still have it :c


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah i need to get tax money back though ugh i hope they still have it :c



Hopefully.

Why haven't I developed the ability to control time? Can't it just be the morning so I can go ni-nights.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

yeah i dont think people around here buys it just like that so i can hope or if they magically get it on sale.

yeah this i could gladly skip may for life :c


----------



## Jake (May 16, 2015)

i have a rly weird habit where i walk on my toes (which lets face it, i just became accustom to from my modelling days) and today i ****ed  up my knees and thighs rly bad coz im an idiot so whenever i go to stand up i get my toes up and then i just fall over fml 

i have fallen over like 340 times today


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

why cant eu get their version or the vita ar nosurge game

**** us and digital only


----------



## KainAronoele (May 16, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i have a rly weird habit where i walk on my toes (which lets face it, i just became accustom to from my modelling days) and today i ****ed  up my knees and thighs rly bad coz im an idiot so whenever i go to stand up i get my toes up and then i just fall over fml
> 
> i have fallen over like 340 times today



But... Midna floats o -o


----------



## Nay (May 16, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i have a rly weird habit where i walk on my toes (which lets face it, i just became accustom to from my modelling days) and today i ****ed  up my knees and thighs rly bad coz im an idiot so whenever i go to stand up i get my toes up and then i just fall over fml
> 
> i have fallen over like 340 times today



you modelled? that is super cool. 

sorry to hear youve been falling down tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have some stuff to tell a friend that likely he wont want to hear :/


----------



## ashjaed (May 16, 2015)

Uuuuuugh I can't track my package that was supposed to have arrived from Europe a week ago. Hopefully it arrives Monday. So I can sort out my Nintendo stuff.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

ashjaed said:


> Uuuuuugh I can't track my package that was supposed to have arrived from Europe a week ago. Hopefully it arrives Monday. So I can sort out my Nintendo stuff.



I've been waiting for a package from Japan for like a month and a half now. It was supposed to be her BY the first... I emailed the company but heard nothing back about it and have no tracking for it... (Mine is just candy but I really want it)

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO, this energy drink tastes like BUTT!


----------



## mogyay (May 16, 2015)

my nose piercing fell out and i now need to just stab it through my nose, also i bought a bronzer and it's too dark


----------



## mogyay (May 16, 2015)

i stabbed it in and my nose is bleeding


----------



## Ragdoll (May 16, 2015)

so stressful having my family on my mum's side live with us, i hope they find their own place soon.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

I want this hippie turt jacket but idfk if they even have it here ugh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 16, 2015)

Really good animators on YouTube always have to include boobs as the thumbnail, throw in too many sexual jokes, and use too much gross/gory stuff. Such a waste of animation skills.


----------



## Peebers (May 16, 2015)

I hate it when anybody asks me how I lost weight. My mom and I were talking earlier and she was all like 'Hey your aunt wanted to know how you lost weight etc etc,' and then she gave me this look? I can't really describe it ; - ; 

I just don't really want to answer the question though because I didn't exercise or diet 

I actually lost weight by skipping meals and making myself eat less but thats not a very good answer and they dont really need to know that info

they know that i mostly eat apples (i eat them with bread for breakfast and it's pretty good eyo) so idk they think there's something special about apples??? like no lmao i just dont eat rice a lot 

like honestly please just stop asking me it makes me uncomfortable plEASE


----------



## Naiad (May 16, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahah sorry i wasn't born in 1985, i wouldn't know, fckstick
> & don't call me honey.
> 
> looks like i have to watch what i say on here or i'll get people crying on tumblr, boo. hoo.



damn, im sorry this happened 
people on tumblr just get so offended at every little thing now smh



tamagotchi said:


> Spoiler: racism
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nella did you try contacting the police?? 
if they're actually physically hurting you/destroying your posessions it's definitely something serious



mogyay said:


> i stabbed it in and my nose is bleeding



ahh, did you manage to stop the bleeding? ; v ;


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Really good animators on YouTube always have to include boobs as the thumbnail, throw in too many sexual jokes, and use too much gross/gory stuff. Such a waste of animation skills.


Boobs = Views
Sexual jokes = Views
Gore = Views

Most animators don't care anymore, all they care for is money now, just look at Egoraptor, he hasn't animated in ages but he's still making so much cash from his channel/game grumps.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 16, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I hate it when anybody asks me how I lost weight. My mom and I were talking earlier and she was all like 'Hey your aunt wanted to know how you lost weight etc etc,' and then she gave me this look? I can't really describe it ; - ;
> 
> I just don't really want to answer the question though because I didn't exercise or diet



Same happened to me... I don't really do anything physical yet lost like 10 or so pounds. Everyone would complain about it and ask why I've gotten so small and then accuse me of not eating anything. I eat, it's just irregular cuz I'm unable to eat normal meals.
All family too - it was pretty annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

this dip sauce taste yuck af.


----------



## Peebers (May 16, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Same happened to me... I don't really do anything physical yet lost like 10 or so pounds. Everyone would complain about it and ask why I've gotten so small and then accuse me of not eating anything. I eat, it's just irregular cuz I'm unable to eat normal meals.
> All family too - it was pretty annoying.



YES I KNOW. It's really annoying. I have a somewhat irregular sleep schedule which kinda makes me eat only 1 meal a day. Also unlike everybody else in my family, I stopped drinking cola everyday and went for water instead. I have the occasional cola, but I can't really finish more than half of the bottle because the taste doesn't sit right with me anymore. 
thank u bb for editing out my white text <3


----------



## KainAronoele (May 16, 2015)

Peebers said:


> YES I KNOW. It's really annoying. I have a somewhat irregular sleep schedule which kinda makes me eat only 1 meal a day. Also unlike everybody else in my family, I stopped drinking cola everyday and went for water instead. I have the occasional cola, but I can't really finish more than half of the bottle because the taste doesn't sit right with me anymore.



Same with sleep. Also a LOT of foods make me nauseous, so it's hard to want to eat sometimes.
I used to get sick a lot too, and dad would always say it's my own fault for not eating and get mad and still make me do stuff around the house when I was feeling bad. I couldn't do anything about it though, and doctors don't really know what's up.

The struggles of your body hating you...

Np, didn't notice it the first time, sorry!


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

Civ V. Damn I set the diff on Normal not Deity ffs


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

I'm still kind of high...kind of out of it...kind of not cool with that...kind of never smoking it again.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I'm still kind of high...kind of out of it...kind of not cool with that...kind of never smoking it again.



i want whatever crack you got


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i want whatever crack you got


This bothers me as you'd probably steal it all.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> This bothers me as you'd probably steal it all.



yeah then i'd smash you and audino


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah then i'd smash you and audino


I took this in as adult context.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

if you wish, huehue.

anyways it was fun slaying you twice yesterday


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2015)

My computer keeps shutting off randomly! Ugh. I guess its time to buy a new one :/


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

uriri said:


> My computer keeps shutting off randomly! Ugh. I guess its time to buy a new one :/


mine did that when it overheated for the umpteenth time 

also it's only 10 pm and i feel tired wtf


----------



## Naiad (May 16, 2015)

there's this one girl at the hair salon screaming at her dad
please calm down


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

Naiad said:


> there's this one girl at the hair salon screaming at her dad
> please calm down



i hate hair salon for that lol. 

also i wanna buy this turt dress but rip munnies skfd


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

uriri said:


> My computer keeps shutting off randomly! Ugh. I guess its time to buy a new one :/



It could be overheating, mine did that in the summertime until I got the internal fan cleaned out.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

Taka said:


> It could be overheating, mine did that in the summertime until I got the internal fan cleaned out.



yeah, most likely unless it's either of the BSOD craps


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2015)

All I have been doin this past few weeks is work and sleep, vice versa. Yesterday I slept 14 hours straight. And I'm still exhausted for some reason. I need a life

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taka said:


> It could be overheating, mine did that in the summertime until I got the internal fan cleaned out.



Its just giving up. My friend cleaned the CPU twice this month.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

Makes sense I guess xP


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Makes sense I guess xP



ur bell count and ur collectibles r bothering me why can't u replace the chocoman w another pokeball


----------



## Naiad (May 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i hate hair salon for that lol.
> 
> also i wanna buy this turt dress but rip munnies skfd



yeah, i don't really go to hair salons that often :')
had to drop off my sister so she could get all her hair done n' stuff for prom tho


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

ahh i see x) screaming kids are the worst though tbh


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Kind of took an eraser to the bathroom...
Like...what?....
If "wat?" was an emotion, that is how I would feel today.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

gimme dat crack brah

also ugh damn i dont need to be tired now kthx


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2015)

My friend said she always imagine me being straight. This bothers me to a whole new level. Like... why? Is she not contented of me for being who I am?! Ughhhh the struggle...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> gimme dat crack brah
> 
> also ugh damn i dont need to be tired now kthx



Wasn't crack. Wasn't mine XD


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

wat


----------



## tobi! (May 16, 2015)

Someone put "Red Robin! Mmmm!" 

and I put "Yummm!*" as a joke (because of the motto thing) and I got a warning.


----------



## toxapex (May 16, 2015)

Naiad said:


> there's this one girl at the hair salon screaming at her dad
> please calm down



How old was the girl tho


----------



## doveling (May 16, 2015)

parents are thinking of divorcing - most likely wont happen but i don't care either way
mum's like "Ava live with me" and i'm like no. Then she's like "Fine stay here and look after your dad" and im like no.

sigh


----------



## Nay (May 16, 2015)

i feel like im gonna puke ugh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 16, 2015)

Impossibly hard sections in video games bother me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 16, 2015)

EDIT: Those hard sections in older video games are completed, but it makes me not want to play again.


----------



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)

i need my phone to power on so i can use instagram...


----------



## ashjaed (May 16, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've been waiting for a package from Japan for like a month and a half now. It was supposed to be her BY the first... I emailed the company but heard nothing back about it and have no tracking for it... (Mine is just candy but I really want it)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO, this energy drink tastes like BUTT!



Mines coming from Turkey and it's an eBay purchase. So I hope it comes okay! Otherwise I've wasted 350AUD on nothing~

Also I have tracking, but it only shows me the tracking in Turkish. :/
And the last thing updated was a week ago saying it left Turkey.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Peptobismol can turn your **** black.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

I mean, thank peptobismol for making me not throw up, but making my **** black just freaks me out, because I forget you can do that...


----------



## Kaiaa (May 17, 2015)

To most everyone who's posted in this thread recently, get your attitudes together before you are suspend. I see your arguments everywhere and it's the same people over and over again. Doesn't anyone know how to use the report button or does it just not make sense every time I say to report and ignore? You don't get an "official" warning, this is your warning. 

That's strike two for this thread. Strike three and there will be no more "What's Bothering You?" thread or any threads like it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

....
So, anyway, my back hurts...and I have to wash dishes...and I need to get to sleep earlier than usual.
Bleh. 

wow, I've never seen so many users in one thread at one time.....


----------



## Pharaoh (May 17, 2015)

Oh man I really should be sleeping right now but I'm too anxious.  But also everything hurts and I'm exhausted but I need to work more in order to afford things that will help my future and it's this constant vicious loop. I feel like I'm running as hard and as fast as I can but I am never any closer to my goal.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 17, 2015)

How on the Forum App, you gave to go to 'advanced' to post your sig.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

Menses shouldn't exist. Let's delete them from our programming.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

lately,I've been feeling like my friend don't even care about me,I feel like they only want me around cause I'm basically the comedy relief of the group, but when it comes to me being sad or down no one pays attention to me I'm just tossed aside, when someone else is down in the group they all comfort them, so why not me, is it wrong to want to feel loved when you're down is it wrong me to want someone to comfort me during  those times where I'm depressed? I'm always there for them, I'm always there to make them smile and to make them happy, so why don't they ever do it for me, I even had a friend leave me because my depression was getting so bad that she called me boring and no longer liked talking to me, well if they didn't just frikken ignore me then I wouldn't have been so depressed it was the fact that they ignored me that made my depression worse because they were my best friend I always been there for them, but when it came to the moment I was depressed and I needed them the most they ignored me and then eventually told me they no longer liked me....so this is how things are I guess, I'll just always be the person who there just for laughs but not the one anyone really gives a **** about, and the person who is eventually tossed aside, it's happened so many times already you'd think i'd be used to but AHAHAHHAHAHAHA NOPE I have a fear of being alone and people leaving me heck even my birth mom left and my dad was close to leaving me, heh no wonder I have such a hard time making any connections with anyone, because eventually they all leave me


also...why am I even upset over the fact my dad was close to leaving me?, all he does is make
me feel like ****, he doesn't talk to me, only time he talks to me is to tell me to do something
and when I try talking to him he never seems interested and when I'm feeling down he makes it
all about him, he calls me stupid a freak and constantly tells me I'm messed up in the head, wow
dad thanks I'm already damn aware that my mental state is unstable no need to rub salt into the wound.​


----------



## uriri (May 17, 2015)

I am bothered by the fact that my life is such an empty hollow. While everyone around me is just.... ugh, I can't believe i'm even thinking about this!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

This bra will not stop stabbing me... I need to go get my sweater kittens measured but I like going to Maiden Form and there isn't one close to me... >.< Any hot girl wanna come measure me? ;]


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

starlark said:


> ur bell count and ur collectibles r bothering me why can't u replace the chocoman w another pokeball



you give me 2014 then lol.

also what arguments i only see those in art lol.


----------



## Taka (May 17, 2015)

I wish people (not aiming this at anyone in particular) would stop confusing me for someone obsessed with Scar from the Lion King or some die hard Naruto fan. Sometimes a username doesn't come from a specific fandom, geez. It doesn't bother me too much, I guess, but it is kind of disappointing because I really don't care much for the Lion King and I've never even watched Naruto before.

Taka is actually a Japanese name meaning 'hawk' or 'falcon'.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 17, 2015)

I...think im gay.

I don't know why.

It just bothers me. I took a quiz. I mostly said I don't know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaiaa said:


> To most everyone who's posted in this thread recently, get your attitudes together before you are suspend. I see your arguments everywhere and it's the same people over and over again. Doesn't anyone know how to use the report button or does it just not make sense every time I say to report and ignore? You don't get an "official" warning, this is your warning.
> 
> That's strike two for this thread. Strike three and there will be no more "What's Bothering You?" thread or any threads like it.



Guys better watch out. Third strike and it will be took down and we will have to wait years to bring this back.


----------



## nard (May 17, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I...think im gay.
> 
> I don't know why.
> 
> ...



you took a quiz to see if you were gay

ok


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

I don't see any argues here really, as I said those are mostly in Brewster/Museum/sometimes VTP.

Also I'm poor now but I needed more hippie turt dresses.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I don't see any argues here really, as I said those are mostly in Brewster/Museum/sometimes VTP.
> 
> Also I'm poor now but I needed more hippie turt dresses.



Ah the miracle of removing posts. 
I just want to sleep but someone called me, then had to go but said they'd call me back. How long must I wait for sleeps sweet embrace?


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Ah the miracle of removing posts.
> I just want to sleep but someone called me, then had to go but said they'd call me back. How long must I wait for sleeps sweet embrace?



I see. I think it's pretty tidy here since *some* people are miraculously gone but I get it.

Talkin' about sleep, I hate when people think it's a good idea to call me like 9-10 am when I'm free. Sorry dude if I go up that early I'm probably sick or wake up by myself.


----------



## Radda (May 17, 2015)

It's absolutely amazing that people can get salty so quickly and that G+ role players are kinda creepy...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 17, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Ah the miracle of removing posts.
> I just want to sleep but someone called me, then had to go but said they'd call me back. How long must I wait for sleeps sweet embrace?



I edited my second post because of this. It's to hide evidence from the war argument.

If you want to know what game I'm talking about, it's an old game called Gex: Enter the Gecko. Although I played it several times before, this was my first time I was playing the PS version since I downloaded it from the PSN. The version I was used to had the Titanic level. There were much harder levels in the PS version.


----------



## Nay (May 17, 2015)

whats with ppl ganging up on 12 y/o on the internet smfh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

I keep spacing out...
like...
"Did I really reply to that already?", "Did I already post in there?", "Whoa. I've already eaten?", "...I let my dog out?", "Was he really not sitting there a few seconds ago?"....

I mean...wat? WAT?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2015)

audino said:


> whats with ppl ganging up on 12 y/o on the internet smfh.


Because if you're 12, you're obviously a kid who lives on Call Of Duty and has a squeaker voice.

Joking aside, I don't know, they just can't stand up to people in their own age range 8( I'm not fond of most young kids these days but I won't crap on their lives lmao.


----------



## Nay (May 17, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Because if you're 12, you're obviously a kid who lives on Call Of Duty and has a squeaker voice.
> 
> Joking aside, I don't know, they just can't stand up to people in their own age range 8( I'm not fond of most young kids these days but I won't crap on their lives lmao.



yes i guess.
tbh younger kids will always be shat on & it's fine if theyve done something to deserve it. (so they can learn)
but I'm not fond of young kids being ganged up on for an innocuous mistake
it's bad form


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

Kids should learn how to talk, or write if we are talking about forums.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 17, 2015)

Both of my OUAT ships are sinking so hard it's not even funny.

Oh well. RIP Swan Queen and possible Rumpbelle.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

I want booze :c


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I want booze :c


u can't play CAH if u drunk, u silly


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I want booze :c



as long as ur nut underaged, go 4 it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> u can't play CAH if u drunk, u silly



yes i can guess why i won twice u donkers

ghost soda: is 23


----------



## Nay (May 17, 2015)

u guys gonna CAH cos I was about to go to bed :''(


----------



## starlark (May 17, 2015)

my memory stick broke and i just lost everything on it.

stupid me formatted it so it's officially all gone




my blood pressure is getting really high and i'm seriously scared i'm going to go out and kill someone


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

audino said:


> u guys gonna CAH cos I was about to go to bed :''(



cant have ya teaming with dink donk hygod


----------



## Naiad (May 17, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Both of my OUAT ships are sinking so hard it's not even funny.
> 
> Oh well. RIP Swan Queen and possible Rumpbelle.



RIGHT
but I thought the AU where roles where switched was pretty cool so I can't complain :')


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

^i like your avatar.

anyways i need more crisps


----------



## Taka (May 17, 2015)

My dad just told me not to spend the whole day on the computer... what am I supposed to do now?


----------



## starlark (May 17, 2015)

spend all the day on your phone/tablet 8)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2015)

Taka said:


> My dad just told me not to spend the whole day on the computer... what am I supposed to do now?



Question life.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

^lol

dads are evil like that. just go read, make some love beads or whatever


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

*When I was high, my friend played me a video of Elton John singing Bohemian Rhapsody. 
This is my reaction...
*

"Ooooo! That's the song! Oh, the song! Oh, I love that song."
"Wait...but that's that's Elton John.....right?.....Whaaaat?"
"Oh! Oh! This the part, 'Maaaammmaaaaaa, oooooooooooOOooo' *starts sobbing*, I can't believe Freddie Mercury is dead, dude! I loved him. He was so good *deep inhale* at his job! Which was singing. Singing was his job *continues sobbing to the point that I can't breathe*" 

Her: "Calm down, dude...I just wanted to say that...."

Me: *still sobbing* "That's Freddie Mercury's song, dude...that's his song, and he was so good at it! I can't believe he's dead...i just...duuude...he's dead!" 
*continues to cry hysterically for a few minutes*

Her: ".........okay..."


--------------
I need to chill the **** out. 
I cried so much, and that bothers me, man..


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

^gimme that crack doe


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> cant have ya teaming with dink donk hygod


?ω?
but I was never teaming, even if Audino is my secret wife.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

good you admitted that...kek.

also damn turt princess was good today


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> good you admitted that...kek.
> 
> also damn turt princess was good today


Who's the turt princess? Kaydee?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

I feel like so many people have disappeared...


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I feel like so many people have disappeared...



But I'm still here...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I feel like so many people have disappeared...



But I'm still here...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> But I'm still here...





RawrItzChamp said:


> But I'm still here...




One of the few.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I feel like so many people have disappeared...



I'm still here _for now..._


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> I'm still here _for now..._



*For now*
But I get it.


----------



## Javocado (May 18, 2015)

I got a gnarly blister on my middle finger at work the other day and it hurts to do everything ever


----------



## Ragdoll (May 18, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I got a gnarly blister on my middle finger at work the other day and it hurts to do everything ever



left hand or right hand? i hope u can still write 

=

steak and potatoes at this restaurant are $38 at such a tiny portion. way to go


----------



## ashjaed (May 18, 2015)

I need to buy a new bed and I have no spare cash. IKEA need to have cheaper delivery.


----------



## kaylagirl (May 18, 2015)

I have a stupid hurt taste bud


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> good you admitted that...kek.
> 
> also damn turt princess was good today



turt princess reigns supreme!

Also, this freaking alien thing on my neck bugs me. A lot. Right now it's all red and irritated. =[


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> turt princess reigns supreme!
> 
> Also, this freaking alien thing on my neck bugs me. A lot. Right now it's all red and irritated. =[



get some alcohol(medic stuff not whisky lol) and wash it or put some cream on it so it cools off. Those are nasty.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 18, 2015)

I came back on after a few days with a bunch of people in my thread, hoping for sales but just people sticking up for me and wanting there thing... I feel like a jacka** for making them wait


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

People on this site can be.. easily offended. ^

Also I want the 31st already damn it.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> People on this site can be.. easily offended. ^
> 
> Also I want the 31st already damn it.



Is that a point up at me? XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Is that a point up at me? XD



Not that you are offended, I meant most people are, especially in the drama sections.. I know the feels maaan.

Anyways, I really hope they won't raise the price for public transportation here. Then I'm moving.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Not that you are offended, I meant most people are, especially in the drama sections.. I know the feels maaan.
> 
> Anyways, I really hope they won't raise the price for public transportation here. Then I'm moving.



aw man ha the drama


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

yeah.

also this boss is bothering me. stop using your rage attack all the time and killing off the entire party.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

This gas tho, not cool man =[


----------



## beebcrossing (May 18, 2015)

Homework and my maths exams


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

maths exams are the worst. was for me at least in high school.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 18, 2015)

A few things.
I got my first canker sore recently, at first it was really painful and annoying to eat. Now I'm kinda used to it, but I keep wanting to lick it, which makes it sting.
Tongue.. WHY?

I think I've finally gotten so accustomed to this state's crappy weather that I can't stand the cold anymore, and I LOVE the cold, so this makes it a problem.
It's also so bad that my own house has given me an obnoxious cold..

I ordered art from a few ppl on my request thread a month or 2 ago and two of them have not given me the art yet. I know they've started on it, anddd have lives, so I don't pester artists to get them done quick, I let them take their time.
But when they don't update, that's when it starts to bug me. I know they've been on, so they've not SUPER busy as in they can't let me know how it's going.
I PM'd them a couple days ago, but neither have answered. I'm reluctant to report them cuz I know they've worked on it a bit (one at least, the other just claimed they had been) cuz I'm sure they're nice ppl, but at the same time, I hate being ignored... Especially when I already paid :/


----------



## tumut (May 18, 2015)

I had two hours of testing this morning.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

Naranjas doesn't sound like oranges. It sounds like John Cleese dressed up as a fat mexican playing the accordion (no racism, my mind is just ****ed up)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

Norius hatred of mangoes and tomatoes is bothering me. Like how can we even be friends. lmango


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Norius hatred of mangoes and tomatoes is bothering me. Like how can we even be friends. lmango



why did i tell you.. mango

i just dont like some fruits that's it


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

****ing bra shopping. ugh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

I hate bra shopping. Holy ****.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I hate bra shopping. Holy ****.



...I'm glad I don't have to wear one.

Also I hope I can find this jackets. Like.. literally I haven't seen it anywhere ayy


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Lucky! ^

-------

Also, I'm still a little out of it.


----------



## MBaku (May 18, 2015)

Haha. High school exams.


----------



## lazuli (May 18, 2015)

my jaw has been locked up since like yesterday morning
i can only open my mouth like an inch or two so it was really hard to eat lunch today
i have fixed it before but i cant for some reason now
if you look at me you would be like oh no ur normal, kid, but NO
IT IS DIFFICULT TO EAT how is that not a tiny bit concerning


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Made a thing. Too nervous/self-conscious to show it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

No matter how short I cut my fingernails, they'll still be able to cut someone...


----------



## Ragdoll (May 18, 2015)

Father, pls do not lash at me for getting an 89 on my Psychology final exam. It was an accumulative exam and it was very difficult but I tried my best. 

: (


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 18, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> Father, pls do not lash at me for getting an 89 on my Psychology final exam. It was an accumulative exam and it was very difficult but I tried my best.
> 
> : (



Uhh... An 89 is really good. That's like almost an A.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> Father, pls do not lash at me for getting an 89 on my Psychology final exam. It was an accumulative exam and it was very difficult but I tried my best.
> 
> : (



You did great!  I'm proud of youuu! ^_^


----------



## Ragdoll (May 18, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Uhh... An 89 is really good. That's like almost an A.



Yes but my dad is almost never satisfied so.. 
;/

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> You did great!  I'm proud of youuu! ^_^



Thank you ;@;


----------



## Myst (May 18, 2015)

The fact that I'm so dazed and confused right now... It took me a few hours to remember what this site was. lmao


----------



## Pharaoh (May 19, 2015)

I can't sleep and I'm stressed out and it's 2 AM, need to punch self and knock self out, I'm terrible with aiming though...gah, I need to sleep brain, please let me. ;-;


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 19, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> I can't sleep and I'm stressed out and it's 2 AM, need to punch self and knock self out, I'm terrible with aiming though...gah, I need to sleep brain, please let me. ;-;



just have someone else do it for you.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 19, 2015)

My sleep schedule has been wrecked once again.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 19, 2015)

Same here tbh

=

*Why must u have a gf rip*

... oh well yolo
lol jk 
not rlly. ima steal yo man, gurl


----------



## GoodraCrossing (May 19, 2015)

I feel guilty for not answering a question xc


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 19, 2015)

I am not tired. I am able to do this. I WILL NOT GIVE UP. MY PAIN MEANS NOTHING. I HAVE THE POTENTIAL.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

The logic of some **** is wonderful, sometimes. NOT


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2015)

SO SLEEPY hnnngh
Mario Kart drained me out, it was too salty for me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> SO SLEEPY hnnngh
> Mario Kart drained me out, it was too salty for me.



jav something to drink wink wonk.

also so i have to wait a month for the new card nice logic bruh company. and i need my dentist time.


----------



## Sanaki (May 19, 2015)

Feels weird to be "friends" with someone for the purpose of testing to see if they actually changed. I liked it better without him in my life I feel guilty but I want to catch him out now. I'm too soft


----------



## KainAronoele (May 19, 2015)

Debating whether or not I should start going to therapy... But I'm scared to ask or bring it up to anyone close to me cuz I'm scared they'll either think I'm pathetic for thinking something's wrong with me, or realize what I'm going through and then treat me different.. I don't want sympathy or to be pushed away, I just want support and ppl to help me see it through.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

I couldn't get those beads  Like, two stores here actually stocks them but one was out of stock and the other must have moved or shut down cause I couldn't find it


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 19, 2015)

How has 11 days passed since my college semester ended... I've done nothing for summer so far.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

THERE IS LIKE ONE OF THOSE JACKETS BUT ITS LIKE 150 BUCKS JFC

nope.exe


----------



## Zane (May 19, 2015)

*doesn't try to deal with physical pain because i'm quirky xD*

also there's a lot of stuff i want to buy right now but hmm money


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

^^^this too.

also the one moment youre happy they air a film late cause i couldn't watch it otherwise


----------



## Peebers (May 19, 2015)

i scratched my hand several time while swimming today smh

they. hurt. so. much.


----------



## tumut (May 19, 2015)

I have no idea what 3Ds game to buy.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

mh4u ^

im feeling tired. fk it


----------



## badcrumbs (May 19, 2015)

My dad might be having emergency heart surgery today and I forgot my ****ing phone at home. Anxious as hell to hear some news, but no one can get a hold of me anyway! Aghhh.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2015)

I feel broken, exploited and somewhat confused.


----------



## tumut (May 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> mh4u ^
> 
> im feeling tired. fk it


Yeah I was debating on mh4, fantasy life, and kirby triple deluxe.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

mh4u for sure

FL seems very much not worth the money and idk not the uber kirby fan so


----------



## KainAronoele (May 19, 2015)

Slye said:


> Yeah I was debating on mh4, fantasy life, and kirby triple deluxe.



Kirby


----------



## oswaldies (May 19, 2015)

just hangin' out with my family
having ourselves a party


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 19, 2015)

Halfway through my period, I really start questioning the point in life, and it just makes me really sad, because what is even the ****ing point? I don't know. I don't get it...


----------



## Nay (May 19, 2015)

friend told me i have a lot of "inner angst" so idfk how to feel about that


----------



## Beardo (May 19, 2015)

Almost done with The Office

what is my life


----------



## Aryxia (May 19, 2015)

I feel like **** right now. Crying it all out would probably make me feel better, but I just can't make myself cry no matter how hard I try.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 19, 2015)

Just had to go through the credits twice on Mario Kart. Idefk whyyy, didn't finish all the courses the first time, and second time I guess I did, though I still need to do the Yoshi cup, but guessing since it's DLC it doesn't matter.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Really hope it doesn't do them again..


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

that i wake up early for no reason like i hardly got to bed early last night lol.


----------



## Chaotix (May 20, 2015)

The fact that i'm going to an anime convention for 4 days on memorial day weekend and spending hundreads of money that this image sums it up.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

i wish i could go to comic con london or whatever. they have nep nep


----------



## doveling (May 20, 2015)

the flash has ended D';;
it was such a sad ending, i cried so hard.

can't wait for season 2.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

im hungry but idk what to get for lunch m8


----------



## Nele (May 20, 2015)

I'm so tired, last week I slept 5-6 hours each night  x


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

Nele said:


> I'm so tired, last week I slept 5-6 hours each night  x



I slept way too little last night, and my Ps vita gave me some druggy trip so I'm feeling weird mango.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 20, 2015)

I'm unable to find a summer job.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> I'm unable to find a summer job.



keep fighting m8... 

also i had to get a new usb-fan and dust spray **** rip munnies

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also apparently they are gonna discontinue those beads in-store but only sell them online

what the actual ****


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 20, 2015)

I hope it's health class today.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

we need more people for turt cards, come play


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 20, 2015)

I have school -.-


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 20, 2015)

Why must J-Stars Victory Vs. + come out in late June? I've been itching to get a new game for my PS Vita.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Why must J-Stars Victory Vs. + come out in late June? I've been itching to get a new game for my PS Vita.


cause they are slow. yeah i want Nep U and Re;Birth 3.

also jfc what to do with my necklace since i dont have enough wooden beads sob sob


----------



## cheezyfries (May 20, 2015)

peoyne said:


> the flash has ended D';;
> it was such a sad ending, i cried so hard.
> 
> can't wait for season 2.



eep you watch the flash!! same, that ending was horrible (in like a sad way lol), it's going to be interesting to see how everything will turn out next season.

on the other hand, the bachelorette has had me pulling out my hair because a. the devil has returned!!! (nick) and b. what happened with that promo??? ahh this is absolute insanity.

i'm so rooting for shawn b, he is the lovechild of calvin harris and ryan gosling and has an incredible voice haha, but this season will go under lots of fire, namely kaitlyn and (probably) nick due to how the season turns out and what they highlighted in the promo- kaitlyn will be slut-shamed relentlessly which sucks.


----------



## Naiad (May 20, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> snips




THATS CLOSE TO WHERE I LIVE LMAO

i was planning on going this year, but dropped out at the last minute
i'll probably head down to AX this year tho


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 20, 2015)

I lost Biskit, and then Penelope, and now Katt won't move out.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 20, 2015)

I wanted to make a very important decision and now there is something important stopping me from doing that, so I am conflicted as to what the right course of action is. I want to be happy, but I also want to be responsible.


----------



## Zane (May 20, 2015)

my typing style is so long winded and ugly. *slam dunks myself*


----------



## KainAronoele (May 20, 2015)

I feel like I'm a pathetic gf. All I want is to feel like spending time with me is important, I know we can't be in person at the moment, but why is that always an excuse? "It won't be this way once we're in person" why does it have to be that way now though? Why do I have to suffer and feel alone because you decided to go for a girl that lives 12 hours from you and make her fall in love with you? Aren't I just as important of a person now as I would be in person? I don't understand... and why when I express my feelings to you does it feel like it's ignored or I'm pushed away for it..
I just want to feel like I'm important and that you care about how I feel. Why is that so hard to understand?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 20, 2015)

I'm going to vent my anger here. **** Mega Glalie. I've wasted so many hearts on this stupid thing. Why would they make a stage this unreasonably difficult? I was having fun up until this point. Nintendo games have been making me more angry than happy lately, yet I still keep playing them.


----------



## Naiad (May 21, 2015)

when an essay is so simple you could write it in your sleep
but youre just lazy af


----------



## Naiad (May 21, 2015)

I FINISHED MY ESSAY

on a side note
when you're like
"oh wow GFX looks fun i should try it!!"
and then you just dont bother reading any of the tutorials and you end up with this:



Spoiler

















dont tell mr ghost boy that theyre dandelions and have technically already bloomed 
hes just
not very smart and going through ghost pains


----------



## Javocado (May 21, 2015)

My phone keeps restarting out of nowhere piece of poop


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

Naiad said:


> I FINISHED MY ESSAY
> 
> on a side note
> when you're like
> ...



i like that pic though. flowers!

also why do i keep waking up early. do i need to stay up until 4 am or what D: <


----------



## Hyoshido (May 21, 2015)

Pretty bummed out I missed my chance to join Alpharad's Smash Bros tournament, the fact I'd probably be able to fight Lythero again would be amazing.

But I had fun with the family on Smash so I guess it works out alright!


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 21, 2015)

My mom being sick is interfering with me being completely uncapable of doing anything productive, like sleeping and taking care of her. 

I really wish I was a stronger person so I could take better care of her. I can manage going to the hospital everyday no problem, but I can`t maintain a normal sleeprhythm. I haven`t had that since I was 11, thats 22 years ago. How am I supposed to change it in a day? I`m going to be a zombie for months.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

I'm tired as f*** well I guess I have to go to sleep later rather than going to bed as I usually do.

Also u turts should play tonight. I can be on after ESC if people care for that.


----------



## Peebers (May 21, 2015)

So I just found out what section I am in for this year and I'm in a different section than my best friends from last grade ;-; 

It's probably not a big deal and all, but most of the time, if i have friends that aren't in my section, it tends to die down and stuff 

welp time to make new friends. looked over the class list and i don't like anyone smh

all my old friends are in another section and iT PAINS ME and makes me v bitter

woe is me and my stupid problems


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

I cant stop listening to the Magical Emi opening.

seka sekai fantasy or wtf they are singing~


----------



## toxapex (May 21, 2015)

Naiad said:


> I FINISHED MY ESSAY
> 
> on a side note
> when you're like
> ...



beautiful

- - - Post Merge - - -

I thought I did a lot better when I took my latest SAT but I actually did worse and it's bumming me out

Also tons of assignments due in the next week


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

more shadowrun stuff on steam

rip wallet


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 21, 2015)

Added a user to my ignore list today. I was hoping I wouldn't have to, but their negative responses to me kinda made me depressed.


----------



## starlark (May 21, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Added a user to my ignore list today. I was hoping I wouldn't have to, but their negative responses to me kinda made me depressed.



Ugh, I know that feel. I don't ignore anyone on here mostly because no one annoys me that much, but there've been people in the pass I've wanted to. The annoying thing about these kinds of people are they seem to think jumping in with the "you're not letting anyone have their opinion, you just can't handle criticism, darling <3!" response effectively closes the argument but it's honestly such a childish response. Like, humans are allowed to feel emotion, sometimes they just get overwhelmed. Don't be quick to jump to conclusions >n>

lol, but seriously i'm not shading anyone here


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 21, 2015)

periods

i feel like even more garbage than usual which i didnt think was possible


----------



## Cadbberry (May 21, 2015)

I am in school, wanna go home, die maybe, just don't wanna come back for finals


----------



## Keitara (May 21, 2015)

urgh why seems everyone so damn intelligent
a grade here a+ grade there
give me break
why can't just everybody be as stupid as Luffy ..

I'm so nervous about the central math exam tomorrow, I'm here to calm down but I don't think this will work...
still need to learn a lot of stuff, and it's already late and need to google some things I don't understand and the main problem is I don't understand the tasks in those central exams at all. they word it so damn difficult. what's with that?! I wish I could just stop with school... the learning pressure is so annoying, it makes me going nuts. but idk what to do then. I've got no destination at all regarding job/school. I wanna do some art but that's not a job..
I don't even care anymore about that exam tomorrow, I just want to overcome that day already ;-;


----------



## Saylor (May 21, 2015)

I am so screwed in chemistry. I'm probably failing right now because there's a worksheet that was due awhile ago that I haven't turned in yet, but every time I try to complete it I get so lost and I just can't do it.


----------



## g u m m i (May 21, 2015)

Aww guys this is so sad ;o;
I have a math test tomorrow but whatever middle school tests are pfff especially at my level TuT


----------



## Ariel. (May 21, 2015)

I have no idea how to make spoilers or make flower hybrids grow in my ancl town.
Also I am really upset that someone else had the same idea as me to make a little mermaid theme mayor.

But above all, I'm a little upset that the only things I can think of that are upsetting me are things about ancl, cause I'm literally that lame.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 21, 2015)

So everyone is having finals now. Those are annoying. I seem to be more resistant to finals since I'm okay with them, but the world doesn't revolve around me. What is the purpose of finals anyway? We learned all these lessons in school throughout the year, so why have finals?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 21, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> So everyone is having finals now. Those are annoying. I seem to be more resistant to finals since I'm okay with them, but the world doesn't revolve around me. What is the purpose of finals anyway? We learned all these lessons in school throughout the year, so why have finals?



I was so stressed out during my finals week. Like, everyone is exhausted from the semester and is ready for summer, but then they expect you to use the very little remainder of energy that resides in your body to take finals (which is even worse if you have cumulative ones). I really did think this was going to be my worst semester, but I actually got a 3.622 GPA when I thought I was going to get a C and D in a couple classes. I guess it's kind of good some professors don't show your grade. If I saw I was doing good I might slack off a little, but fear of getting a bad grade helps me work harder.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 21, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I was so stressed out during my finals week. Like, everyone is exhausted from the semester and is ready for summer, but then they expect you to use the very little remainder of energy that resides in your body to take finals (which is even worse if you have cumulative ones). I really did think this was going to be my worst semester, but I actually got a 3.622 GPA when I thought I was going to get a C and D in a couple classes. I guess it's kind of good some professors don't show your grade. If I saw I was doing good I might slack off a little, but fear of getting a bad grade helps me work harder.



I had to do two final essays (one for art, and one for English). The art one was an easy final paper, but the English one was harder than filling up a 10-foot deep hole with dirt with just a shovel (diameter being 20 feet in this scenario). It had to be 8 pages long, lots of citations in paper, and using arguments related to bioethics. I couldn't do 8 pages at the time. My knowledge was maxed out. Good thing I got it done, but it was stressful.

English class was very hard this semester. We had three major essays to do, with two and three being the worst.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I had to do two final essays (one for art, and one for English). The art one was an easy final paper, but the English one was harder than filling up a 10-foot deep hole with dirt with just a shovel (diameter being 20 feet in this scenario). It had to be 8 pages long, lots of citations in paper, and using arguments related to bioethics. I couldn't do 8 pages at the time. My knowledge was maxed out. Good thing I got it done, but it was stressful.
> 
> English class was very hard this semester. We had three major essays to do, with two and three being the worst.


 8 pages is nothing :]

Be glad you don't had to write a 20 pages one about a director and only use 2 of his films. With lots of citations and references.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 22, 2015)

one of my teeth is pulsating and it really sucks nardle-dangers. also its really hot and i have too much hair RUDE


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> one of my teeth is pulsating and it really sucks nardle-dangers. also its really hot and i have too much hair RUDE


i hate when teeth does that. mine were itchy some weeks ago so i hope it was just the wisdom crap growing out really.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 22, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i hate when teeth does that. mine were itchy some weeks ago so i hope it was just the wisdom crap growing out really.



i just worry about getting abscesses so when i get pain i get worried, but its usually cause i ate something hard or flossed too hard or something stupid. one time i got a shard of chip stabbing down into my gum and i was worried that my tooth was gunna fall out, then i found out it was just an evil chip...


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i just worry about getting abscesses so when i get pain i get worried, but its usually cause i ate something hard or flossed too hard or something stupid. one time i got a shard of chip stabbing down into my gum and i was worried that my tooth was gunna fall out, then i found out it was just an evil chip...



yaah i brush too hard sometimes too cant help it really i try doing it smoother though.

chips are evil indeed. and popcorn


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 22, 2015)

I don't know how, but sometimes I wake up with a sore back and sore stomach and it makes it hard to sleep. Today is one of those days. I went to bed probably almost at 3 and woke up at 6 something.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't know how, but sometimes I wake up with a sore back and sore stomach and it makes it hard to sleep. Today is one of those days. I went to bed probably almost at 3 and woke up at 6 something.



sounds like me last year lol.

also they didnt have that jacket kinda sucked but got some other things


----------



## KainAronoele (May 22, 2015)

I can't swallow or spit out this phlegm crap. Been stuck in my throat for a week...


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

get some pills dude or drink some strong booze if you are allowed to.

also **** my tiredness. also idgaf about ESC crap tomorrow i was just happy Sweden went there cause I woulda been hella bored watching news lol.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

I woke up with the ****ing Little Einsteins theme song stuck in my head yesterday, and today I woke up with Snow White's stupid rap from the rap battle stuck in my head.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 22, 2015)

Noiru said:


> get some pills dude or drink some strong booze if you are allowed to.



Are there pills to get rid of it, or just pills in general? I take my bc pills every night and have done nothing, actually sometimes almost gets stuck too.
And nahh, either gotta hurry up and move to Canada or wait another 2 years lol.


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 22, 2015)

Rude and unoriginal people are what's bothering me today! ^-^


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

Yes there are that clears up your throat, at east we got them here.

Ahah, I see.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

*****. You could have ****ing said thank you. Self-righteous snobby stuck up piece of **** brat.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

I need moar booze

And damn i want this fringed jacket :c


----------



## lazuli (May 22, 2015)

i havent touched rm maker in weeks ive been busy with choir rip me


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

i wanna play cards :C


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

My constant longing to make stuff. It keeps escalating. First I wanted to make a bracelet...now, I wanna make a video game. Like,...****ing no...stop...stop.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

Booyah better that than being out of ideas lol.


----------



## ashjaed (May 22, 2015)

I went to a club and now I have an ear ache. -__-


----------



## Javocado (May 22, 2015)

This place taking forever to give me my chicken strips smh


----------



## starlark (May 22, 2015)

i hate that film editors are called A.C.Es like back off ur podiums and shut up ur not ace at all know ur place

ok they are kinda ace but still


----------



## Ragdoll (May 22, 2015)

Why is this bus so slow

I wish I can drive ;/


----------



## KainAronoele (May 22, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yes there are that clears up your throat, at east we got them here.
> 
> Ahah, I see.



Are they big? I have a slight phobia of pills bigger than the size of a mini M&M ^^;


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 22, 2015)

Can`t sleep and only one more glass of Pepsi light.... It is 5 hours until the shops open. I may have a problem. Sigh.... I should have gotten of my lazy ass and have gone shopping this afternoon.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 23, 2015)

my cousins are fcking unbelievable. always *always*fighting and their parents cant even handle them because _one_ spoilt them rotten. they play video games LITERALLY all day and when it's taken away from them, get ready for severe tantrums. there's almost never any peace in this house anymore because of their constant yelling. i swear, i know it's horrible of me to say this because they're my fam but i want them out asap. i'm so ready to move out omfg.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Why can't we just have shipping portals, like it's just this vortex where you can get your items instantly when you order them. 2 day shipping isn't fast enough mango.


----------



## Peebers (May 23, 2015)

My grandmother just told me to eat more and stuff
V pissed off rn becuse no ty 

if i dont want to eat, i dont want to eat pls dont force me thank u gramma 

i love her but ugh

also she hugged me and touched my face and stuff and i'm not v comfortable with physical contact unless i initiate it and it just makes me cringe internally ew 

on the brighter side tho, my mom said she would buy me my milk and cookies if she passed my the grocery store so thats nice


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

Grandma is annoying too. I can be home alone thanks and I don't really feel like doing anything today, been p busy this week so i'm kinda tired


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 23, 2015)

Sometimes, when I hold grudges from the internet, it's extremely difficult to drop it, even when it's past a month. I may have done guilty things in the past (not illegal, but still bad), but that doesn't reflect my personality. In fact, I only act up if people choose to be mean or rude to me. Sometimes, that's not true, but I regret doing these guilty things. Also, when I write about my experiences on this site, if I ever bring up how people are being mean or rude to me, I'm not writing them to ruin their reputations or make them feel bad. It's to discuss how things went for me, just like writing a diary. I don't even name who's being mean or rude to me.

EDIT: Wow! I written this post at 3:00 in the morning, I really need to sleep.

EDIT 2: No, I'm not trying to start an argument. I'm just sharing my problem with grudges and how I'm tired of holding onto them.


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2015)

lol my grams cooks like that too
she was over the other week and made chilaquiles, carne asada, albondigas, elotes, omelettes, tortas, pasta, and lots more haha i miss it heavy


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

^I like your avatar.

I feel like I should sleep all day uwu


----------



## Naiad (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ^I like your avatar.
> 
> I feel like I should sleep all day uwu



exactly this :')
i've got volunteering + exams to study for tho fml


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

i need to clean and take out all the heaps of garbage ugh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i need to clean and take out all the heaps of garbage ugh



Am I actually the only one who likes taking out the trash? I take out the trash every week. Oh, and I wash dishes and clean the kitchen.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Am I actually the only one who likes taking out the trash? I take out the trash every week. Oh, and I wash dishes and clean the kitchen.



We have to do it like every or every other day lol.

And most likely.


----------



## Peebers (May 23, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Am I actually the only one who likes taking out the trash? I take out the trash every week. Oh, and I wash dishes and clean the kitchen.



..Is that a rhetorical question? There are lots of people in the world, so you're obviously not the only one. 

I like washing the dishes, though! It's calming to me for some reason, seeing it go from dirty to clean and shiny. ; v ;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

One of the cocktailers in the casino like SCREAMS "Cocktails, pepsi, HOT-DOGS" and she's really annoying, but I guess she gets lots of business because of this. I can hear her right now doing last call and she is so loud I can hear her from across the damn casino.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> We have to do it like every or every other day lol.
> 
> And most likely.



There's only two types of household jobs I'll hesitate and/or refuse doing:

1. Cleaning after the cats. Good thing the other members in the family care about the cats while they don't make me do those chores.

2. Doing yard work. That's like hell for me. I don't mind cleaning the outdoor kitchen, but I'm not a person who likes working in the garden. Don't even get me started on filling up a hole with dirt or digging up a hole.

Other than that, I don't mind doing any chore, even if it involves heavy lifting or standing on wooden floors. I do the dishes everyday.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

^oh god turt

also fml i so dont wanna clean up and take care of the dishes broski

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> snip



Yeah I usually clean up all the rooms if we need to, I do refuse to do the freaking laundry though cause mom has her "rules" about it and gets rage mode on if I try or argue against lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ^oh god turt
> 
> also fml i so dont wanna clean up and take care of the dishes broski
> 
> ...


lmango, my mom is a laundry nazi too, she made this list and stuck it to the cabinet above the washer but we just wait until she goes to my grandmas and do it how we want. >:]


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

Yeah I usually let her do it or go away for it. She always blend colours you shouldn't so like all white things are grey lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

p.much all my stuff is black, and we wash it all on cold with this homemade detergent stuff, so thankfully colors don't run and stuff, except for like really cheap clothes where they don't even set the colors. and for those i just dunk em in vinegar like i do for my clothes i dye. =D


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

mostly undies though so i dont care too much cause i dont have much white ones but still uwu


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

lmango.

ANTS. Ants are bothering me. Gtfo ants.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

I keep going to mess with my ring and it's not there and it's making me really really sad, my boyfriend misplaced my ring two days ago and it's literally a piece of me so it pains me to not have it on...


----------



## oswaldies (May 23, 2015)

a bird just slammed into my window, poor birdie


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

I keep having pepper burps, but I don't eat peppers... DUN DUN


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I keep having pepper burps, but I don't eat peppers... DUN DUN



maybe the turts secretly gave you one


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

pulsating tooth, why? You were fine just a minute ago, i literally did NOTHING to deserve this you butthole!


----------



## Nay (May 23, 2015)

i feel like i need to just die already


----------



## KainAronoele (May 23, 2015)

audino said:


> i feel like i need to just die already



sndksvnfndfjn WHY? D:
That's horrible to say ; ^;


----------



## Cadbberry (May 23, 2015)

I wanna draw but no commisions


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

I don't have many RL friends...
I'm actually part of a big group of friends but they've recently taken interest in a Youtuber and they talk about her, LIKE HER, all the time. It's getting on my nerves because I'm like the only one in the group that has no interest in her...
And usually kids get in groups in the halls and talk about stuff and I'm the only one who walks alone ;-;


----------



## Kirindrake (May 23, 2015)

That there's no milk at home so I can't have cereal ;_; It's a real crisis for me because that's what I would have for breakfast everyday and I'm extremely uncreative when it comes to meals. 

On an ACNL sidenote, this is the second time that Bubbles (been trying to move her out) has pinged me to move, and then upon my answer DECIDES TO STAY... LIKE, WTH? WHAT will it take to move that dumb villager!?!? UGH! QAQ *crais in corner for centuries*


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 23, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> That there's no milk at home so I can't have cereal ;_; It's a real crisis for me because that's what I would have for breakfast everyday and I'm extremely uncreative when it comes to meals.
> 
> On an ACNL sidenote, this is the second time that Bubbles (been trying to move her out) has pinged me to move, and then upon my answer DECIDES TO STAY... LIKE, WTH? WHAT will it take to move that dumb villager!?!? UGH! QAQ *crais in corner for centuries*



If that happens, you could always just end your game without saving. I'm pretty sure that keeps their intent to move there, but you can just avoid her until she leaves.


----------



## tobi! (May 23, 2015)

my butt hurts


----------



## Swiftstream (May 23, 2015)

someone in my group project who is not pulling their own weight.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 23, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> someone in my group project who is not pulling their own weight.



I had someone like that in my Calculus class. It was annoying as hell.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> someone in my group project who is not pulling their own weight.



those people i swear >> i got those all the time in high school i had to do most myself lol

also my dad as usual


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> someone in my group project who is not pulling their own weight.


I _*HATE*_ GROUP PROJECTS. The teacher usually selects our groups, and I almost always end up with a person who I
A. Don't get along with or B. Is not on my intelligence level. I usually have this big idea in my head all mapped out, and the others have an idea that's really dumb and I know won't work out well. But because of all this majority rules cr*p, I'm forced to go along with it. I remember back in fourth grade, when we had to work with our reading and math partners for whatever reason, I usually cried to get out of it. And even the other day, we were doing a group project in art class and we were allowed to choose groups,
but i still refused to choose someone to work with (everyone had already found who they were working with anyway), and I was able to get away with working by myself. And guess what? At the end of class my teacher praised me for my excellence in class and now i can sit wherever i want for the rest of the year, which probably wouldn't have happend if i had someone in my group not cooperating and just jabbering away, and my "excellence" wouldn't matter.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

Oh god I hate when teacher do that. especially when they do that in like 6-9th grade because they think everyone should get along blah blah.


----------



## Kirindrake (May 23, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> If that happens, you could always just end your game without saving. I'm pretty sure that keeps their intent to move there, but you can just avoid her until she leaves.



I actually did not know that! =O Thank you!


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Oh god I hate when teacher do that. especially when they do that in like 6-9th grade because they think everyone should get along blah blah.



Lol, that's where i'd think they'd do that the least actually.
I remember back in first grade some kid told another (IDEK why) "You're not my friend." Being the little kids we were back then, the other kid told the teacher and she went into a full on lecture on how "EVERYONE HERE HAS TO BE FRIENDS!"
And in second grade, I had a friend. Sometimes i got tired of said friend, and ignored her. I guess i should've told her "I want to hang with someone else today," but whenever i went through lunch without talking to her, she would tell the teacher on me, and the teacher would actually make me apologize.
And apparently you aren't allowed to have crushes in second grade, because the teacher overheard me saying to a kid i liked a guy and she got mad at me...


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> And apparently you aren't allowed to have crushes in second grade, because the teacher overheard me saying to a kid i liked a guy and she got mad at me...



Lol they are not your parents >>

I think mine did because they always picked random classes to do it in and always picked like every other seat person to team up with the next each other and such blech and i had like a few friends back then


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Tbh now i don't even know why i liked him so much...
I like a guy now and i actually have legit reasons


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

we all had our crushes mango


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

..mango???


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

lmao > lmango > mango


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

oh okay lol

Another thing that's bothering me is the guy i like now, I'm starting to like him less and less.
You know that Youtuber i mentioned? He really likes her too.
Last year i liked him more because he acted like a normal, sweet funny kid.
Now he acts like a two year old most of the time. When he's alone with me he acts like normal, likely because he knows i'm not a fan of said Youtuber and I don't have anything to talk about related to her...
and the thing is you can't even say you don't like the Youtuber because pretty much EVERYONE likes her now and they will beat you up (not literally but you get it) about it.
Has anyone else had a similar experience? Like you had a close friend for a while and all of a sudden they just changed?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

so tired but not sleepy-tired just exhausted af


----------



## KainAronoele (May 23, 2015)

Playing Smash at my cousins' house and omg it is death here.
So loud and crazy @ .@


----------



## Ragdoll (May 23, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Playing Smash at my cousins' house and omg it is death here.
> So loud and crazy @ .@



i remember those GC days omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just became extremely nervous idk why

my heart is pumping rlly fast rn, do i need to see the doc?

*** im so nervous what the hell


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2015)

That these commissions on DA are so cheap, I literally got a nice piece of art for less than a dollar omg ;_; bothering me because they deserve so much more.



KainAronoele said:


> Playing Smash at my cousins' house and omg it is death here.
> So loud and crazy @ .@


Rek em good bruh


----------



## KainAronoele (May 23, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> i remember those GC days omg


Same xD now it's even worse though, they're crazy lil kid age so they've bursted out of their quiet shells.
Doesn't help that my bro doesn't listen to me either, argues with me every 2 mins about SOMETHING.



Hyogo said:


> That these commissions on DA are so cheap, I literally got a nice piece of art for less than a dollar omg ;_; bothering me because they deserve so much more.
> 
> 
> Rek em good bruh



WHAT!! Direct me to that DA duude, I need some good cheap art, lol xD

I'm doing pretty good, every match I shoot both players off the screen lol.
We're playing online too so we have to switch off.
It's fun though besides the yelling and fighting xD


----------



## Kuroh (May 23, 2015)

All of my irl friends forgot about my birthday again, just like last year haha. Every year they invite me to _their_ birthday parties and I have always, always been there for them. I used to also spend hours drawing artwork for my friend, which I've almost known for ten years, whenever it was her birthday. What a waste of time. She hasn't remembered my birthday since 2010 lmao. I also get very sick throughout the year and whenever this happens she literally just says "ok" and doesn't care. She contacts me a lot, but only so that we can RP with Sonic characters (tbh the main reason why I agree to that is to make her happy)

and whenever acquaintances from school contact me they always want something. "Hey I haven't talked to you in a year haha but can you show up at my party? also bring a gift for me byee".

also allycat stole my art and everyone else's art and didn't give a damn

tl;dr I'm just tired of everyone being selfish.


----------



## RayOfHope (May 23, 2015)

...


----------



## Zane (May 23, 2015)

waiting 4 the kids to get back from the beach so we can start making food like


----------



## KainAronoele (May 23, 2015)

umeiko said:


> All of my irl friends forgot about my birthday again, just like last year haha. Every year they invite me to _their_ birthday parties and I have always, always been there for them. I used to also spend hours drawing artwork for my friend, which I've almost known for ten years, whenever it was her birthday. What a waste of time. She hasn't remembered my birthday since 2010 lmao. I also get very sick throughout the year and whenever this happens she literally just says "ok" and doesn't care. She contacts me a lot, but only so that we can RP with Sonic characters (tbh the main reason why I agree to that is to make her happy)
> 
> and whenever acquaintances from school contact me they always want something. "Hey I haven't talked to you in a year haha but can you show up at my party? also bring a gift for me byee".
> 
> ...



Dude I feel you. I used to do the same (drawing, not RP lol) and honestly, it took me drawing them again and tagging them on Insta to get them to talk to me again.

Was also one of the ones art was stolen from, it still kinda pisses me off, more so that she did it to other's than me, but I was pretty proud of that piece, considering I'm usually total crap at it.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> WHAT!! Direct me to that DA duude, I need some good cheap art, lol xD
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, every match I shoot both players off the screen lol.
> We're playing online too so we have to switch off.
> It's fun though besides the yelling and fighting xD


Littlemisstodd.deviantart.com
They drew Tanzanite for me for 75 DA points, well worth it bruhhhh!

And nice! Hope u had fun


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

oh god the heat and humidity at soon 2 am here and i cant sleep


----------



## Kuroh (May 23, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Dude I feel you. I used to do the same (drawing, not RP lol) and honestly, it took me drawing them again and tagging them on Insta to get them to talk to me again.
> 
> Was also one of the ones art was stolen from, it still kinda pisses me off, more so that she did it to other's than me, but I was pretty proud of that piece, considering I'm usually total crap at it.



I thought that your entry was very cute btw!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

Dudes, don't get too heated about art arguments again. It would be a shame if we got this closed (again) for that :[


----------



## Kuroh (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Dudes, don't get too heated about art arguments again. It would be a shame if we got this closed (again) for that :[



Ah sorry didn't know that wasn't allowed here!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

Not trying to mini-mod but seems we got a warning for heating the arguments a bit too much and I can assume it was about art since that is the most drama-filled section around.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

HOLY ****ING HELL! 
omg...i am not equipped to deal with life's existence today. 
It is taking every ounce of willpower not to scream as loud as possible. 
It's weird, because I did wake up in a very good mood, but I'm just so ****ing pissed off, now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> HOLY ****ING HELL!
> omg...i am not equipped to deal with life's existence today.
> It is taking every ounce of willpower not to scream as loud as possible.
> It's weird, because I did wake up in a very good mood, but I'm just so ****ing pissed off, now.



kinda same. i knew it was gonna be bad since i dont really like going to gram much anymore but i kinda had to or they would be effed up even more.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Not trying to mini-mod but seems we got a warning for heating the arguments a bit too much and I can assume it was about art since that is the most drama-filled section around.



It wasn't about art. 
Either way, this thread did get a warning. Next time, it'll just get closed forever.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> It wasn't about art.
> Either way, this thread did get a warning. Next time, it'll just get closed forever.



Wow, really? Not gonna ask since I'm not gonna drag up old **** but really since people can be easily offended about art as well, it'd look bad.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Wow, really? Not gonna ask since I'm not gonna drag up old **** but really since people can be easily offended about art as well, it'd look bad.



Yup, really. Well, the initial argument might have started in the art section or over art. I don't know, but what was posted in here wasn't about art at all. Apparently, the users involved had been arguing a bit lately, too. So, idk.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Yup, really. Well, the initial argument might have started in the art section or over art. I don't know, but what was posted in here wasn't about art at all. Apparently, the users involved had been arguing a bit lately, too. So, idk.



I see. Oh well people being offended about pixels nowadays, anyways.

Gonna try get some sleep now, though.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I see. Oh well people being offended about pixels nowadays, anyways.
> 
> Gonna try get some sleep now, though.



Yeah. I don't get it, but I don't venture to that The Museum, anyway xD

Alright. Goodnight!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 23, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Littlemisstodd.deviantart.com
> They drew Tanzanite for me for 75 DA points, well worth it bruhhhh!
> 
> And nice! Hope u had fun


Ohh I see him! He looks so cute!!

I did! Then we played a Cup on Kart, now I'm taking a break to spend time with my girl cousins lol xD
Well one of them, the other seems to be a poop lately ; 3;





umeiko said:


> I thought that your entry was very cute for the contest btw!! But yeah I'm still mad also that she stole everyone's art. I was really busy with college around the time of the contest so when I worked on my entry it was always when I was tired and late at night. I also feel bad for all the other artists that spent hours on their art ;n;


Thanks! I hadn't really tried that style before and I think it came out a bit better than expected. I'm not too good at line art, so sketchy stuff is the way I prefer xD
Aww, that sucks, I kinda stayed up later too, but it's cuz I couldn't sleep, lol.
Yeah, really sucks. Wish she would have came back, I thought she was a sweet person




Noiru said:


> Dudes, don't get too heated about art arguments again. It would be a shame if we got this closed (again) for that :[


It's not really an argument just venting our upsetness, it isn't fair when that happens, and can really mess it up for future contests. I'm scared that mine won't get many cuz of it. Just sucks, lol.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

This art stuff reminds me back in 5th grade, where I invented tiny, marshmallow-loving puffballs known as Little Critterlins. I loved drawing them. Other people loved my art and asked me to draw Little Critterlins for them. Before long almost EVERYONE wanted a Little Critterlin. At night after I finished homework, I stayed up very late trying to draw as many Little Critterlins as possible. My mom even helped me with it. I worked really hard. People wanted even more Little Critterlins. I figured if I'm gonna work so hard I might as well get something in return. 
So I made a Little Critterlin Catalog, with prices marking some Little Critterlins, no more than a dollar. But, the adults informed me I wasn't allowed to sell things for money... due to all the work I did and being unable to get anything in return, that was the end of Little Critterlin art commissions.
I do miss the Little Critterlins. They were so cute. Maybe I could find a way to set it as my avatar...
They do love marshmallows after all.


----------



## kikiiii (May 23, 2015)

im hungry but i just worked out (and burned tons of calories) so i would probably regret eating ;;


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Eat some air. It has no calories, and it tastes like nothing! Saliva has no calories either, and it tastes like liquid nothing!


----------



## Peebers (May 23, 2015)

So my grandparents are away for a few days, and my gramma is usually the one who cooks. I was expecting my mom and dad to try out new recipes, but I when I woke up earlier I saw fast food on the counter. NO. 

I usually don't care because I can make my own breakfast, which is an apple and some bread but I'm just kind of disappointed in my parents, I guess. (Also v tempted to eat the fast food because it tastes so good. Ugh.) They already buy junk food often nd let us drink cola daily. I no longer do that, but my brothers so and I'm just like ?????????? do you want us to get diabetes and overweight or what 

I'm pretty thankful of them though ; v; Just disappointed.


----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

me and my brother are the only ones at home whilst my parents are on holiday gahh this is bothering me


----------



## RayOfHope (May 24, 2015)

...


----------



## KainAronoele (May 24, 2015)

It's 2am, I can't sleep and I have to get up at 7 for church...
I love God, but holy shikhcduhf why does it gotta be so early man!!


----------



## Azza (May 24, 2015)

I really dont wanna wait till friday for splatoon... GIMMIE IT NOWWW!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

my tongue is really itchy right meow.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 24, 2015)

I wonder where my package is...


----------



## ashjaed (May 24, 2015)

I want to cook dinner but my housemate is in there so I can't sit on the couch and play animal crossing while my pasta cooks. And I'll totally forget about it if I leave the room, haha!


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I wonder where my package is...



This is why I kinda hesitate to order online unless I have to, our postal service is ******** most of the time lol.

Anyways our coffeemaker is getting old I'm starting to see ;(


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

I am really annoyed right now with this customer who will consistently bi*ch and bi*ch until he gets stuff to go his way. This weekend he argued his way into getting two free rooms, and almost conned my highers to comp all his charges from the bar and restaurant. Luckily that's not something we can legally do because he got alcohol but like really dude? Be happy with a discount, we make no money from rats like you, get out.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am really annoyed right now with this customer who will consistently bi*ch and bi*ch until he gets stuff to go his way. This weekend he argued his way into getting two free rooms, and almost conned my highers to comp all his charges from the bar and restaurant. Luckily that's not something we can legally do because he got alcohol but like really dude? Be happy with a discount, we make no money from rats like you, get out.



Wow, rude man  But yeah *****ing customers are always a hassle.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Wow, rude man  But yeah *****ing customers are always a hassle.



it bothers me more that he succeeds, like UHG NO THIS WILL MAKE IT WORSE


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

that too. it's like nah bruh cant argue with ya 4 am just jav it or something ugh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

basically, like oh yeah? I know where you can jav it brutha


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

annoying turts ><


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

'period tummy' i hate when it's swollen af and all you want is booze and tacky candy ow


----------



## Hyoshido (May 24, 2015)

Rly confused with stuff right now, also sort of annoyed because I wanna pay this person on DA and they aren't letting me pay till they're done with the pieces I've commissioned.

Not even letting me pay them half of it, smh 8(


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

wasting too much money sobs i def thought i had more than that huh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 24, 2015)

It's not really bothering me, but I think that time is too slow when it comes to learning about the future of GameCube games on the WiiU Virtual Console (they don't have them now).


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

Get a GameCube? They ain't that expensive really unless it's a LE

Also I wish that retailers here carried Neptunia U


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Get a GameCube? They ain't that expensive really unless it's a LE
> 
> Also I wish that retailers here carried Neptunia U



The games are expensive, though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> The games are expensive, though.



Not true. Not anymore. But we already have enough consoles in my house. We don't need a Gamecube. Besides, Super Mario Sunshine had a possibility of being on the WiiU eShop in the future (we may never know as of now, but still possible).


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Not true. Not anymore. But we already have enough consoles in my house. We don't need a Gamecube. Besides, Super Mario Sunshine had a possibility of being on the WiiU eShop in the future (we may never know as of now, but still possible).



Okay. To me, $30-60 (including shipping) for a used game is expensive. So, the games are expensive.


----------



## Naiad (May 24, 2015)

when you give someone a freebie and they don't bother saying thanks : ^ )


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Naiad said:


> when you give someone a freebie and they don't bother saying thanks : ^ )



I know that feel. 
Ungrateful people...they make my head hurt.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 24, 2015)

It bothers me when scammers with area codes across the world call random people, or generally just phone scamming in general.


----------



## Naiad (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I know that feel.
> Ungrateful people...they make my head hurt.



right??
I mean, I know they aren't the best:



Spoiler















but a simple 'Thanks' would suffice


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Naiad said:


> right??
> I mean, I know they aren't the best:
> 
> 
> ...



They're great to me!  

I sent someone a flipnote studio code, that I was selling. They had said their brother really wanted it, but I guess they didn't have enough tbt to buy it. So, I just gave it to them, and told them to tell their brother to have fun. 
Nothing...no reply. Just left me hanging.


----------



## Naiad (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> They're great to me!
> 
> I sent someone a flipnote studio code, that I was selling. They had said their brother really wanted it, but I guess they didn't have enough tbt to buy it. So, I just gave it to them, and told them to tell their brother to have fun.
> Nothing...no reply. Just left me hanging.



Damn, sorry that happened to you. Are they still active on TBT?


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

Naiad said:


> right??
> I mean, I know they aren't the best:
> 
> 
> ...



Gosh damn, those are so cute.. I'll say thank you for them

THANK YOU ;W;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Naiad said:


> Damn, sorry that happened to you. Are they still active on TBT?



Ah, yeah. They are, apparently. 
I'm over it now. 
At the time I thought, like...damn...you're ****ing welcome, then. 
Just some people weren't taught manners or just don't care, I guess.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> They're great to me!
> 
> I sent someone a flipnote studio code, that I was selling. They had said their brother really wanted it, but I guess they didn't have enough tbt to buy it. So, I just gave it to them, and told them to tell their brother to have fun.
> Nothing...no reply. Just left me hanging.



I've had a ton of unpleasent experiences with ungrateful people as well. I'm sorry you had a bad experience. I had quite a few giving away villagers I was cycling in case anyone wanted them. Maybe one or two people were actually grateful and the rest were rude. I don't have to wait and give away the villagers I'm cycling. It'd be 1000x faster if I didn't.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I've had a ton of unpleasent experiences with ungrateful people as well. I'm sorry you had a bad experience. I had quite a few giving away villagers I was cycling in case anyone wanted them. Maybe one or two people were actually grateful and the rest were rude. I don't have to wait and give away the villagers I'm cycling. It'd be 1000x faster if I didn't.



Aww! I'm sorry. 
When I did have a cycling town, I had nothing but really grateful people. One even put me in their signature  
That's very very generous of you, though, and I personally thank you for taking your time to do that for others. 
I'm sorry people were so rude to you. Ugh. People need to learn manners and consideration. That's what they need to do.


----------



## kikiiii (May 25, 2015)

idk bout ya'll but do your eyelashes ever get sore? like, at the roots of them? my right eyelashes (or maybe even the eyelid) feels sore & i honestly hate when this happens. i hope im not alone w/this lmaooo


----------



## Vizionari (May 25, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> idk bout ya'll but do your eyelashes ever get sore? like, at the roots of them? my right eyelashes (or maybe even the eyelid) feels sore & i honestly hate when this happens. i hope im not alone w/this lmaooo



Is your eyelid sore? You might have a sty in your eye, either that or it's just sore .-. I hate when that happens, too.


----------



## Naiad (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Gosh damn, those are so cute.. I'll say thank you for them
> 
> THANK YOU ;W;



ty bb <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

Period cramps jfc go away now


----------



## Hyoshido (May 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Period cramps jfc go away now


Upgrade urself and get a dong!!

on a serious note, I am sorry that women go through that 8(


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Upgrade urself and get a dong!!
> 
> on a serious note, I am sorry that women go through that 8(



I wish :[

yeah it's annoying af like why does it jav to hurt so much


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

when that annoying person in your life has to MOW THE LAWN AT 6AM IN THE MORNING

wtf


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> when that annoying person in your life has to MOW THE LAWN AT 6AM IN THE MORNING
> 
> wtf



when i was at grandma one summer they mowed lawn all morning god i hate sound of that and leaf blowers


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> when that annoying person in your life has to MOW THE LAWN AT 6AM IN THE MORNING
> 
> wtf



i hate all noisy people, cause i sleep late in the day because i work all night, and so it's like "goddamn why is someone mowing at *checking clock* 2 in the afternoon... oh..."


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

the level 140 boss on CH jfc it has too much hp in comparison to the dps /cd you have aye not so much


----------



## Keitara (May 25, 2015)

omg I just want to disappear
what have I done
such a stupid mistake... omg 
I feel like I should just give up on it all
seems like I'm really just too stupid for it ._."
I really can't do anything right...
why do I always have to make mistakes /cries


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

I apparently have no idea how to do anything in school -_-


----------



## mintellect (May 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> when i was at grandma one summer they mowed lawn all morning god i hate sound of that and leaf blowers



I've always hated leaf blowers, the ones where I live anyway. You're apparently supposed to blow the leaves in a bag but they just blow them around
So it doesn't really make a difference, plus you're wasting gas or whatever keeps those stupid leaf blowers going

- - - Post Merge - - -

And even if you use a bag why can't we just do things old fashioned and get a rake?


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I've always hated leaf blowers, the ones where I live anyway. You're apparently supposed to blow the leaves in a bag but they just blow them around
> So it doesn't really make a difference, plus you're wasting gas or whatever keeps those stupid leaf blowers going
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


my thoughts exactly ugh


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> when i was at grandma one summer they mowed lawn all morning god i hate sound of that and leaf blowers



it's the worst. That and the sound of construction too
THE SMELL OF CUT GRASS IS IRRITATING TOO


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> when that annoying person in your life has to MOW THE LAWN AT 6AM IN THE MORNING
> 
> wtf



I swear not one day goes by where someone isn't mowing their lawn. This is a small neighborhood too! My neighbor unfortunately feels like he has to use his lawn equipment every single day because he is that bored. I heard he caused himself hearing problems from doing it so much.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I swear not one day goes by where someone isn't mowing their lawn. This is a small neighborhood too! My neighbor unfortunately feels like he has to use his lawn equipment every single day because he is that bored. I heard he caused himself hearing problems from doing it so much.



unless you use ear plugs or those big things that protects your ears.. like headphones it most likely will


----------



## Chocorin (May 25, 2015)

I feel so weird after breaking up with my long distance boyfriend of four years just last night. One minute I feel okay the next I don't. He keeps texting me saying he doesn't understand why the break up if I'm so sad. But so many things came into play, that if I moved up there with him (causing a rift with a family I love) or him moving down there our problems in our relationship wouldn't get resolved. I'd hate myself forever for forcing him to come down here and things not work out. 

I don't know. I feel so mixed up about things.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

Chocorin said:


> I feel so weird after breaking up with my long distance boyfriend of four years just last night. One minute I feel okay the next I don't. He keeps texting me saying he doesn't understand why the break up if I'm so sad. But so many things came into play, that if I moved up there with him (causing a rift with a family I love) or him moving down there our problems in our relationship wouldn't get resolved. I'd hate myself forever for forcing him to come down here and things not work out.
> 
> I don't know. I feel so mixed up about things.


*hugs*

I hate breaking up with people, be it bf's or friends.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

rats being really loud, like no dude just shut up mmk


----------



## Chocorin (May 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> *hugs*
> 
> I hate breaking up with people, be it bf's or friends.



Yeah. Good news is we've decided to stay friends. It's not like I'd stop caring about him or loving him, sadly that love has changed since recent arguments. He says he'll never stop loving me and always hope that we'll be together again. Honestly, just is weird. Not having someone to talk to all the time. I think now is the time for me to just take time for myself, as I had lost sight of my own feelings and had been only thinking of him. And I didn't want to go up there or have him come down here if I wasn't 100% on this.


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

My favourite show's 4th season ended almost 2 months ago, and I'm slowly going insane here because I need season 5 desperately.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

Chocorin said:


> Yeah. Good news is we've decided to stay friends. It's not like I'd stop caring about him or loving him, sadly that love has changed since recent arguments. He says he'll never stop loving me and always hope that we'll be together again. Honestly, just is weird. Not having someone to talk to all the time. I think now is the time for me to just take time for myself, as I had lost sight of my own feelings and had been only thinking of him. And I didn't want to go up there or have him come down here if I wasn't 100% on this.



Wow, man .. good thing that at least.

Ya, I understand. Only time I really had to break up with a friend and I 'liked' itwas because she was becoming like a stalker and did horrid stuff.


----------



## Cory (May 25, 2015)

Was the new thread created because of me lol. 
Also, I don't understand racism why hate on someone if the only thing different about them is the color of their skin. Cats have different colored fur and as far as I know they are not racists


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

Damn dude. I find myself spending less and less time on my Vita. I kinda want to sell it b/c there is like one game I could maybe want this summer and I'm not that excited about it anymore...


----------



## Trundle (May 25, 2015)

Cory said:


> Was the new thread created because of me lol.
> Also, I don't understand racism why hate on someone if the only thing different about them is the color of their skin. Cats have different colored fur and as far as I know they are not racists



hey cory


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 25, 2015)

Cory said:


> Was the new thread created because of me lol.
> Also, I don't understand racism why hate on someone if the only thing different about them is the color of their skin. Cats have different colored fur and as far as I know they are not racists



You weren't the culprit, but the rules on the OP were in response to the actions of the users on the last thread. It's not all your fault. It's everyone involved, but if there was one person behind it all, you're not it. There's no need to discuss this further.

Anyway, I pretty much quit playing Super Mario 64.


----------



## Nay (May 25, 2015)

I'm feeling much better! kinda sore stomach though bc I ate too many spicy things


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 25, 2015)

audino said:


> I'm feeling much better! kinda sore stomach though bc I ate too many spicy things



That's good that you're feeling better.


----------



## Le Ham (May 25, 2015)

I posted something in the museum that I really should've kept to myself, and idk how to deal with it

...#shamelessadvertising


----------



## Nay (May 25, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> I posted something in the museum that I really should've kept to myself, and idk how to deal with it
> 
> ...#shamelessadvertising



was it your crush bc it looks great : p


----------



## Le Ham (May 25, 2015)

audino said:


> was it your crush bc it looks great : p



thx :I


----------



## Vizionari (May 25, 2015)

I can't think of anything to write about for this right now...


----------



## Hyoshido (May 25, 2015)

audino said:


> I'm feeling much better! kinda sore stomach though bc I ate too many spicy things


-hug-

glad u feeling better, u nerd :3c


----------



## Benevoir (May 25, 2015)

I need to stop overcomplicating some areas of my assignments because I will never get them done at this rate. ;;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Three ip address, all in the same place...just kind of...I don't know...lurking about...

*poof* disappeared xD 
Idk why it says people are online, long after their gone.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2015)

i really want to write these little ficlets ive had in my head but then i either end up drawing or become busy with other bull****

pls i just want 2 get them out


----------



## Hyoshido (May 25, 2015)

Then allow me and my big nerd self be a distraction for you, Shiro


----------



## kikiiii (May 25, 2015)

i have a pilates final 2morow & for it i have to run a mile in 9 minutes. tf???? that's not even pilates related?????

- - - Post Merge - - -

also: yesterday i posted something about my upper eyelid hurting. now my lower eyelid is hurting & is kinda swollen. why is this happening to me


----------



## Nay (May 25, 2015)

i accidentally spent 50$ in the eshop i just wanted to see if a korean credit card could add funds to an american system INCREDIBLE

idk what to buy. maybe professor layton or something


----------



## Zane (May 26, 2015)

I would smash my computer with an axe if I didn't literally need it.


----------



## tumut (May 26, 2015)

My sleep schedule is completely ****ed up now.


----------



## toxapex (May 26, 2015)

Slye said:


> My sleep schedule is completely ****ed up now.



same tbh


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

Them godamn goldfish.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

I need rubies (in CH not irl lol)

And damn period so much blood smh


----------



## KainAronoele (May 26, 2015)

I had a serious panic attack last night (or something similar) ppl don't understand how much scary faces and demons and stuff upset and scare me. I couldn't get it all out of my head.. Started crying and couldn't stop moving - was either shaking like crazy, rubbing my pillow, holding my head shaking it side to side saying stop over and over or just squirming around. I ended up sweating a lot, getting super hot, but cold, and I refused to look behind me into my dark room in fear of seeing a demon or something. I even couldn't pull my Skype screen up thinking it'd appear behind me in my little screen. Was legitimately freaking out and I couldn't stop. I was too scared to wake my bf up too though he was on right in front of me. Eventually I unmuted Skype and got myself able to talk straight and ask him if he was awake. He helped me to calm down and I slowly chilled out and fell asleep... but this has never happened before, or at least been this bad. I've cried about it before, but never as dramatic as this one felt, and I couldn't help it.
I feel like I may have real bad anxiety or something, idk, but this really freaked me out last night. I really hope it's never this bad again..


----------



## Saylor (May 26, 2015)

I have a presentation to give in less than an hour as my final and I feel so sick, I don't think I can do it.


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

I want to lose weight but I also want to stuff my face full of food ;-;


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 26, 2015)

I hate how I just don't really gain weigh and I eat so much and no matter how unhealthy or how much food I eat, I barely gain weight. JK, I love being genetically slim. I thank my ancestors for their love of healthy foods <3

Anyway, what's bothering me is my sleep schedule and my school ending so late. People are already ending in late may and I end in mid June.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

Ikr, school ends really late here unless you're at uni or something lol 

also jfc that legendary dragon BUT FINALLY 100% SKYRIM F YAS


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

Can't help but just feel upset? I honestly dunno what's up with me today but I've just been stressed and it's like, what???


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

i wonder if i still jav this somewhere


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 26, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I have a presentation to give in less than an hour as my final and I feel so sick, I don't think I can do it.



Go for it, I believe in you


----------



## KainAronoele (May 26, 2015)

I love drawing realistic pieces, I feel it's my strong suit. But ugh I get so frustrated when one little thing is off and makes the person not look right. I get so insecure about my art skills ; ^;

I've made some really great pieces and the ppl love them, but I've also had experiences where ppl refuse to pay cuz it doesn't look right to them and give me help on what I can fix.
Makes it worse when throughout all the sketches and everything they say it looks good then once it's done they complain and start the b****ing about it..
Please tell me what's wrong in the WIPs or don't frickin refuse to pay for my work when you were telling me it was good...


----------



## Angelmarina (May 26, 2015)

I have an exam today and I'm super nervous. Plus I have so much to do this week that I just feel like I'm drowning and it stinks because I don't want to do any of it but I have to.


----------



## Saylor (May 26, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Go for it, I believe in you


Thanks! I just got done with it and I think I did pretty well, all because you believed in me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

I know I will probably get abstinence or ****, but tbh there are not that many PS Vita games I will look forward to. And there are a lot of VN's on Steam and the webs anyways. So I won't regret selling it. I have larger interests than gaming nowadays, and I will keep my LE's of course.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 26, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Thanks! I just got done with it and I think I did pretty well, all because you believed in me.



Np.


----------



## lazuli (May 26, 2015)

i was woken by my moms ex banging on my window at 4 am
this isnt the first time hes done this. i shouldve called/texted my mom when it happened tho. he called her earlier this morning and when she brought it up, he said it wasnt him but we know it actually _was_ him.
my mom says the stress from him and all the problems he brings was the reason why she went to the hospital in march (she had some sort of heart problem)
she says if he keeps doing this, then shell get the police involved. she doesnt care if he gets deported and honestly, i dont either. i never liked him. ugh


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 26, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i was woken by my moms ex banging on my window at 4 am
> this isnt the first time hes done this. i shouldve called/texted my mom when it happened tho. he called her earlier this morning and when she brought it up, he said it wasnt him but we know it actually _was_ him.
> my mom says the stress from him and all the problems he brings was the reason why she went to the hospital in march (she had some sort of heart problem)
> she says if he keeps doing this, then shell get the police involved. she doesnt care if he gets deported and honestly, i dont either. i never liked him. ugh



Did you flip him off?


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

Wow holy crap man you should punch him off already. Just because they are your mom's ex doesn't make him eligible todo what he wants


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 26, 2015)

I really wish I enjoyed my mother's company.  D:

(And, God, there's just something about saying anything negative about your own mother that brings about guilt and shame....I already feel bad for typing that).


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> I really wish I enjoyed my mother's company.  D:
> 
> (And, God, there's just something about saying anything negative about your own mother that brings about guilt and shame....I already feel bad for typing that).



Lol I trashtalk some family members quite a lot. No shame if you mean it.


----------



## Zane (May 26, 2015)

the discourse


----------



## Javocado (May 26, 2015)

don't feel like working today


----------



## lazuli (May 26, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Did you flip him off?



nah son
at first i thought he was banging on my door since it came from the other side of my room but when i was telling my mom about it as we were getting ready for school/work, she said that all the doors were locked so he must have banged on one of the windows. was too dark for me to see anything outside (hence why i knew that it wasnt time to get up for school)


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 26, 2015)

the people next door are annoying me and ruining my noon with their noisy housework and crap Mexican people music that won't shut up, holy hell.



computertrash said:


> nah son
> at first i thought he was banging on my door since it came from the other side of my room but when i was telling my mom about it as we were getting ready for school/work, she said that all the doors were locked so he must have banged on one of the windows. was too dark for me to see anything outside (hence why i knew that it wasnt time to get up for school)


----------



## Improv (May 26, 2015)

i failed my latin final exam this morning and then i felt so bad i had my mom call so i could leave early like honestly oh my god i had a 91% average in that class and i FAILED the exam???? idk why i couldn't remember anything but now i'll have a C in the class as my final grade and it's the ONLY C I HAVE EVER GOTTEN IN MY LIFE


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

Improv said:


> i failed my latin final exam this morning and then i felt so bad i had my mom call so i could leave early like honestly oh my god i had a 91% average in that class and i FAILED the exam???? idk why i couldn't remember anything but now i'll have a C in the class as my final grade and it's the ONLY C I HAVE EVER GOTTEN IN MY LIFE



Wow, calm down dude


----------



## starlark (May 26, 2015)

i bought a three-pack of cheap fairy floss yesterday and it tastes nice but it doesn't taste the same as hand spun luxury carnival fairy floss


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

^that's the same with cinema popcorn unless you actually have their machine and recipe ain't gonna jav it bro


----------



## starlark (May 26, 2015)

i don't jav a machine :< I creied and crey creyed


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

neither do i. but yah it kinda sucks they aint the same at home.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

I don't understand the obsession with weebs and anime girls/boys having animal ears in their hair.

It's like, if u want your waifu to be a furry, just go all the way.


----------



## toxapex (May 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I don't understand the obsession with weebs and anime girls/boys having animal ears in their hair.
> 
> It's like, if u want your waifu to be a furry, just go all the way.







(Not my art btw)


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> (Not my art btw)


oH mY gOD

well atleast they did it right.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 26, 2015)

i feel like **** today 
hand hurts like hell

i dont feel like doing anything rn ;a;


----------



## EndlessElements (May 26, 2015)

my relationship


----------



## kikiiii (May 26, 2015)

finals week is taking too long


----------



## tumut (May 26, 2015)

I burnt my grilled cheese.


----------



## kikiiii (May 26, 2015)

Slye said:


> I burnt my grilled cheese.



damn thats brutal


----------



## device (May 26, 2015)

people that post boost just to get their numbers up on an internet forum


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> i feel like **** today
> hand hurts like hell
> 
> i dont feel like doing anything rn ;a;


Whys ur hand hurt? Can I massage it better for u?

Same, but I am in bed so it's not like I can do anything useful.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2015)

Just started finals and this morning I wasn't feeling well and then just took my temp, got a fever woooo.... cruddd


----------



## KainAronoele (May 26, 2015)

Coffee doesn't keep me awake... I stay just as tired and everything else, except I have to use the bathroom more...
But I keep drinking it anyway.


----------



## Zane (May 26, 2015)

im exhausted


----------



## Naiad (May 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I don't understand the obsession with weebs and anime girls/boys having animal ears in their hair.
> 
> It's like, if u want your waifu to be a furry, just go all the way.









they want to unleash their inner beast


----------



## KainAronoele (May 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I don't understand the obsession with weebs and anime girls/boys having animal ears in their hair.
> 
> It's like, if u want your waifu to be a furry, just go all the way.



When I was younger it was kinda cute, now it'a like.. Meh, I'd rather be an elf please.
The awesome ones, not Santa's stupid midget elves... I may be short and like winter, but they seem like they'd be smelly and not so well mannered.. Idk I'm just rambling now.

On a side note, my brother considers himself a furry. Claims he was an Angel Dragon in his past life. Kinda goes by that life more than his current one, or whatever.. Idk.
I don't believe in that kind of stuff, but it's whatever floats his goat boat, I guess.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 26, 2015)

the fact i suddenly feel ill


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

TOO MUCH NEPTUNIA

rip wallet


----------



## Benevoir (May 27, 2015)

Project file for an assignment got corrupted when I tried to open it. Same with the copies so that means I have to start from scratch and it's due tomorrow morning.

I'm so done with this semester. :')


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Project file for an assignment got corrupted when I tried to open it. Same with the copies so that means I have to start from scratch and it's due tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm so done with this semester. :')



holy

****

dude. i hate when it does that and you cant get it back uuuuugh


----------



## Ragdoll (May 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Whys ur hand hurt? Can I massage it better for u?
> 
> Same, but I am in bed so it's not like I can do anything useful.



idk ;-; massage would be nice but im ok for now <3 talking to u makes me feel 20% better!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

My stomach. hot poop and period.. nope


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> idk ;-; massage would be nice but im ok for now <3 talking to u makes me feel 20% better!!


I can massage in other places!!
IF THAT 20% BETTER THING IS FROM MY LIL PONY, I'll probably just hug u harder.

Squeeze, it'll hurt, but otherwise, that's so sweet :'3c



Noiru said:


> My stomach. hot poop and period.. nope


That sounds like the worst possible thing tbh, hope ur feels get better soon bruh 8(


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Eggxactly what did i do to turt god to deserve this 8(


----------



## tumut (May 27, 2015)

I have no idea what I wanna to do for my sig.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

jav a turt in there


----------



## Koloh (May 27, 2015)

if i had handled things differently, would the outcome be different? or did all the roads lead to the same spot anyway..?


----------



## tumut (May 27, 2015)

I'll pass on turts.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 27, 2015)

I'm lactose intolerant, but I still drink/eat dairy.
Certain things mess me up, like milkshakes, ice cream, milky cakes (like tres leches or ice cream cakes), some cheesy dishes.. Straight milk and cheese in sandwiches are fine though..
A lot of things make me feel sick though.

I just have a f***ed up stomach in general.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Slye said:


> I'll pass on turts.



ur casul dont


----------



## lazuli (May 27, 2015)

when will my husband return from the war
aka where is my motivation i need it for just the next 4 school days


----------



## Sanaki (May 27, 2015)

Finals. I'm on my second to last and having my last tomorrow, nervous but excited I just want to be done with it all. 0:


----------



## KainAronoele (May 27, 2015)

Nobody has time for me.
As much as I wanna believe it's just cuz I have s*** timing, kinda feel it's just that I'm not that important to them.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

I need money also we have no painkillers at home ffuu


----------



## Peebers (May 27, 2015)

honestly im really confused with what style i want to work on 

i want to have a cartoony semi-realistic style, but i also want a semi-realistic anime style 

//simple answer is blending them both, but i honestly don't know how to do that so shshshshhhh// 

//scrEECHES// 

i can't handle having 2 styles at once though

//lays on ground and prays that i will be ok


----------



## Naiad (May 27, 2015)

when u check next years calendar and realize u get out on june 16


----------



## Javocado (May 27, 2015)

when ya run outta that loud and you about to hit up your connect for some more but then ya remember ya gotta save every penny for amiibo day 5/29 :-|


but I also get paid that day so that's pretty cool
rip direct deposit tho lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> when ya run outta that loud and you about to hit up your connect for some more but then ya remember ya gotta save every penny for amiibo day 5/29 :-|
> 
> 
> but I also get paid that day so that's pretty cool
> rip direct deposit tho lol



damn i want to jav some right meow .. woof.

also yaah i hate save munnies :[


----------



## Sanaki (May 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> when ya run outta that loud and you about to hit up your connect for some more but then ya remember ya gotta save every penny for amiibo day 5/29 :-|
> 
> 
> but I also get paid that day so that's pretty cool
> rip direct deposit tho lol



lol my sister is gonna be outside target at 4am


----------



## Javocado (May 27, 2015)

Elin said:


> lol my sister is gonna be outside target at 4am



So am I wtf gotta be safe fam


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> So am I wtf gotta be safe fam



why dont we jav targets here :[


----------



## Zane (May 27, 2015)

god im tired
also why was it a meme to worship Nutella, there was some on the doughtnut i just had and i couldnt even finish it


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Nutella should be banned. Well everything with nuts should :[


----------



## Enderwoman (May 27, 2015)

Drawing. It is hard.

I've wanted to become good at it for years, and recently I started practicing. But I don't feel like I'm getting anywhere. I don't know what to do, what to practice, what to study and just have no direction. I don't know how any of the good artists do it and it feels like its impossible to find it.

I want help but I have no idea where to find it.


----------



## Nay (May 27, 2015)

crushes are tough


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

^they are

also gonna try cleaning my NES so I could maybe sell it. And I wonder if they take in weird chargers for GBA SP stuff cause I dont rly need it


----------



## tumut (May 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Nutella should be banned. Well everything with nuts should :[


Don't h8.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Slye said:


> Don't h8.


You'd be same if you were allergic u donk

Also hm I need a NES game to test this thing.. :/


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Nutella should be banned. Well everything with nuts should :[



you are my enemy.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> you are my enemy.



world would be better without nutty icky sweets tyvm


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> world would be better without nutty icky sweets tyvm



but reeses is yum.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

peanuts are even worse mango.

also i wonder if they mind if I trade in some weird dual gba sp/ds charger :/


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 27, 2015)

i want pancakes but got none.

and when i woke up today, i figured i'd relax in bed a bit more and next thing i know it's an hour later. :U


----------



## lazuli (May 27, 2015)

Slye said:


> Don't h8.





Ghost Soda said:


> you are my enemy.



banned and REPORTED
some nutella is ok, eating jar after jar is a big no no

=

why is it that i wake up tired today after a full 6 hrs but woke up feelin fine after 2 hrs the day before
stop it brain save it for summer


----------



## Ragdoll (May 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I can massage in other places!!
> IF THAT 20% BETTER THING IS FROM MY LIL PONY, I'll probably just hug u harder.
> 
> Squeeze, it'll hurt, but otherwise, that's so sweet :'3c



YEAH ITS FROM MY LIL PONY XDDD


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

^this or those who keeps like 10 jars in their window lol


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> YEAH ITS FROM MY LIL PONY XDDD


ur my actual irl wife now
marry me again

but w8, we're half the world away from eachother or something idfk.
tfw can't see ur waifu


----------



## tumut (May 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ^this or those who keeps like 10 jars in their window lol


I only get to eat it on rare occasions when my family buys it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ur my actual irl wife now
> marry me again
> 
> but w8, we're half the world away from eachother or something idfk.
> tfw can't see ur waifu


i wanna jav cards donk donk

i remember my cousin she had like all those mini nutella jars in her window once like kek


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 27, 2015)

Too many sex jokes.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ur my actual irl wife now
> marry me again
> 
> but w8, we're half the world away from eachother or something idfk.
> tfw can't see ur waifu



//marries virtually// rip
ffs drop everything now and fly over to New York bb <33333


----------



## Javocado (May 27, 2015)

summer class and work aka rip my summer lol


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> //marries virtually// rip
> ffs drop everything now and fly over to New York bb <33333


yaaaaaaaaas
AND YES I WILL, but the Amiibo's will be harder to get in the Americano's


----------



## Ragdoll (May 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> summer class and work aka rip my summer lol



SUMMER CLASS NO JAV NOO

lol actually my mum forced me to stay home and not take summer classes but tfw u wanna finish as soon as possible ;/



Hyogo said:


> yaaaaaaaaas
> AND YES I WILL, but the Amiibo's will be harder to get in the Americano's



lol truuuu

=

i dont feel like getting up ono"


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

fack 3rd hand charger


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2015)

Just bored and I wanna Smash but nobody wants to Smash me.



Ragdoll said:


> lol truuuu


Wait I take that back, ur the only amiibo I need.
You interact to more than just Wii U games :^)


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

i wanna play turts anyone up for it?


----------



## Javocado (May 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Just bored and I wanna Smash but nobody wants to Smash me.




well okay then


also don't know what to eat for lunch :-|


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> well okay then


You never stare me in the eyes anymore when we're making out, I should probably bother you more about Smash actually, just never know if you'd wanna smash around with me since I main Ness, lmao.

Also I just noticed ur not on my TBT friends list anymore, either some bug happened cus I don't remember deleting u.


----------



## Javocado (May 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> You never stare me in the eyes anymore when we're making out, I should probably bother you more about Smash actually, just never know if you'd wanna smash around with me since I main Ness, lmao.
> 
> Also I just noticed ur not on my TBT friends list anymore, either some bug happened cus I don't remember deleting u.



idc i could use all the ness practice i could get since i get molliwhopped by em on FG 9 times out of 10 lol

and did we even have each other added before? idk haha

but yeah i'm down to get down mang, lemme just finish eatin


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> idc i could use all the ness practice i could get since i get molliwhopped by em on FG 9 times out of 10 lol
> 
> and did we even have each other added before? idk haha
> 
> but yeah i'm down to get down mang, lemme just finish eatin


Well dang, atleast I'll be a sort of help then haha, I don't play like FG Ness' users do though, atleast I hope I don't.

And I'm sure we did, idk what happens anymore, man.

And woop, I'll have to use my Gamepad as a tv tho because my brother is hoggin' the TV.
nvm, he got off the TV, noice.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

I should take a shower I smell salmon frickin everywhere man


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2015)

managed to paper cut myself

nice


----------



## Naiad (May 27, 2015)

we watched a documentary on racism in the south today in class

and now I know who all the racist kids are
time to bEAT SOME ASS


----------



## starlark (May 27, 2015)

the sixth form i'm supposed to be going to has just done my all-time favourite musical and i missed out by ONE YEAR fUUUCK ME


i'm actually reconsidering going to that school and also my birth and looking up drama specialist colleges near me because of it
parents why didn't you conceive me sooner


----------



## Ragdoll (May 27, 2015)

tfw u cant find your glasses for the 50th time today


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2015)

Naiad said:


> we watched a documentary on racism in the south today in class
> 
> and now I know who all the racist kids are
> time to bEAT SOME ASS


Beat em' sista!!



Ragdoll said:


> tfw u cant find your glasses for the 50th time today


Hope u find em soon, ya nerd!


----------



## mintellect (May 27, 2015)

Had to run a mile today...
At least I didn't pass out like one of my friends did.

I'm filling out a form to run for student gov and I have to write a freaking essay saying why I should run and what I would do for the school and shiz
This isn't even the speech I'm supposed to make, it's just so I can qualify for running...

And the guy I like, I'm actually not sure why I like him now...
Him talking like that YouTube girl annoys the frig outta me, but I find myself having feelings for him anyway.... he is nice and cute but pretty annoying...dhhdjbx


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 27, 2015)

Some of the scenes in Star Wars Episode III bother me.



Spoiler



Yep, I watched it today, for the very first time.


----------



## Zane (May 27, 2015)

my friggin PMs are almost full again im a mess


----------



## Hyoshido (May 27, 2015)

I want to smash but it's past 1AM, ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mintellect (May 27, 2015)

Over here it's 8:30.

...I have to start my stupid homework now >.<


----------



## Pharaoh (May 27, 2015)

Spoiler



Kind of really depressed again. It's been okay for a while now but it just flared up again. Maybe it's from stress I don't know. I'm just feeling inadequate in everything lately and frustrated and I feel like there's no hope and no future to look forward to, and sometimes that leads to some really uncomfortable thoughts that I probably wouldn't act on, but they're always looming there and I don't really have anyone I can talk to about it, so it's just something I deal with until it goes away.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 27, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of really depressed again. It's been okay for a while now but it just flared up again. Maybe it's from stress I don't know. I'm just feeling inadequate in everything lately and frustrated and I feel like there's no hope and no future to look forward to, and sometimes that leads to some really uncomfortable thoughts that I probably wouldn't act on, but they're always looming there and I don't really have anyone I can talk to about it, so it's just something I deal with until it goes away.



I have the same problem, but that's because I have bipolar depression. I'll be alright one moment and super depressed the next. I usually just take meds and listen to upbeat music. I hope everything will be alright <3


----------



## Pharaoh (May 27, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I have the same problem, but that's because I have bipolar depression. I'll be alright one moment and super depressed the next. I usually just take meds and listen to upbeat music. I hope everything will be alright <3



I've never been to a doctor or taken medication for it, all I know is it can be really bad sometimes, whatever it is, and I don't know what to do about it other than listen to music or do things to distract myself from it. I have a few other things I was diagnosed with as a kid, like ADHD and sensory perception disorder, but I haven't been to a doctor for that sort of diagnosis in decades. I don't know if there's anything else inside that's pulling the strings, or if it's just a series of unfortunate events getting me down. I just don't know.


----------



## mintellect (May 27, 2015)

One thing I hate is that when i'm upset, people start flocking to me and asking me "Are you okay? Are you OK? ArE yOu OkAy???
WhAT hAPpeNed????? Tell mE WhAt haPPend.!. I caN't HelP you if You dOn't teLL me wHat HAppenD!!..." When im angry or upset, i like to be left alone. I don want peple crowding around and attracting everyone's attention. I get that my friends i don't have care about me, but geez.

Also, unrelated but is it possible to put a line through letters and words? If so, how?


----------



## Beardo (May 27, 2015)

Gonna have to stay up until 3 AM and watch Steven Universe non stop if I wanna finish season 1 today. Ugh...


----------



## Money Hunter (May 27, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> I've never been to a doctor or taken medication for it, all I know is it can be really bad sometimes, whatever it is, and I don't know what to do about it other than listen to music or do things to distract myself from it. I have a few other things I was diagnosed with as a kid, like ADHD and sensory perception disorder, but I haven't been to a doctor for that sort of diagnosis in decades. I don't know if there's anything else inside that's pulling the strings, or if it's just a series of unfortunate events getting me down. I just don't know.



If you don't know whether you should see a doctor about it, you should see whether they're sad thoughts that completely overwhelm you and make you feel hopeless and helpless. If that's the sort of feeling the thoughts give you, then it's almost certainly depression. You also said that there was a 'series of unfortunate events', so I hope that you'll get through whatever you're going through just fine.



Magic Marshmallow said:


> One thing I hate is that when i'm upset, people start flocking to me and asking me "Are you okay? Are you OK? ArE yOu OkAy???
> WhAT hAPpeNed????? Tell mE WhAt haPPend.!. I caN't HelP you if You dOn't teLL me wHat HAppenD!!..." When im angry or upset, i like to be left alone. I don want peple crowding around and attracting everyone's attention. I get that my friends i don't have care about me, but geez.
> 
> Also, unrelated but is it possible to put a line through letters and words? If so, how?



yeah, you do it like 
	
	



```
[s]words go here[/s]
```

and it should show up like:
words go here


----------



## KainAronoele (May 27, 2015)

Club Penguin was such a waste of my childhood.. Is it a thing again? Or wtf is happening?


----------



## tumut (May 27, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Club Penguin was such a waste of my childhood.. Is it a thing again? Or wtf is happening?



Apparently they're bringing it back. I thought it was long dead too.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 27, 2015)

The stress of studying for a huge test.


----------



## tumut (May 27, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> The stress of studying for a huge test.



Consider yourself lucky to have the motivation to study.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 27, 2015)

For some reason, I can't go to bed earlier than 12 am for school...


----------



## KainAronoele (May 27, 2015)

Slye said:


> Apparently they're bringing it back. I thought it was long dead too.



Welllll damn xD

I bet all my puffles have ran away by now... been like.. 7 years or some sh**.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This site is so big, I'm apparently missing a lot of serious stuff that's going on, and I'm starting to get scared..


----------



## mintellect (May 27, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> If you don't know whether you should see a doctor about it, you should see whether they're sad thoughts that completely overwhelm you and make you feel hopeless and helpless. If that's the sort of feeling the thoughts give you, then it's almost certainly depression. You also said that there was a 'series of unfortunate events', so I hope that you'll get through whatever you're going through just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ok.
So i get that my friends i don't have care about me, but geez.

And i never study for tests, but i get good grades anyway > : )
But i'm not old enough to have to take "finals" and all that stuff yet, so i'll probably have to study for that


----------



## tamagotchi (May 27, 2015)

he cheated on me, >: (


----------



## samsquared (May 27, 2015)

THE ROCKETS SUCK AT BASKETBALL


----------



## Sanaki (May 27, 2015)

this song :/


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 27, 2015)

Elin said:


> this song :/



 
.....
 
I love that song!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

I don't trust these people...then again, I don't know if I ever did. 
Now, I'm conflicted on whether I should stay or I should go...So, I think it's time for a song...



Spoiler: Que Montage Music


----------



## Cadbberry (May 28, 2015)

I am in so much pain and my sick is getting worse


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

I can't be online next weekend *sob*


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

It's going to be my bday on Sunday, I know I should be happy but I'm honestly not 
I'm slowly growing to hate my bday more and more, all it does now is remind me of 
my own mortality and how I f**ked up my entire life. and there is no going back for me
I can't go back in time and fix all the things I did, I wish I could but I can't ​


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> It's going to be my bday on Sunday, I know I should be happy but I'm honestly not
> I'm slowly growing to hate my bday more and more, all it does now is remind me of
> my own mortality and how I f**ked up my entire life. and there is no going back for me
> I can't go back in time and fix all the things I did, I wish I could but I can't ​



This and everyone just want to celebrate and jav a good time. I know the feels *hug*


----------



## KainAronoele (May 28, 2015)

Elin said:


> this song :/



His voice bugs me, oh so much...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 28, 2015)

I have a math test today.


----------



## Sanaki (May 28, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> His voice bugs me, oh so much...



Sorry to hear that


----------



## Cadbberry (May 28, 2015)

History final in 40 minutes


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> History final in 40 minutes



Good luck!  I'm sure you'll do great! ^^


----------



## Saylor (May 28, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> History final in 40 minutes


Good luck!!


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 28, 2015)

can't brush my teeth yet so i'm just keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 28, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Good luck!!



Thanks I suck at histroy so I am screwed


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

Their oblivious, blissful ignorance...It's just astounding.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

Mom... like the heck you wonder why I don't tell you stuff.

Stop reacting like I won the olympics jfc


----------



## KainAronoele (May 28, 2015)

I hate how overly emotional I am.
Sometimes I wish I had no emotions cuz it usually just ends up with me being really upset. I don't want to feel that way anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I hate how overly emotional I am.
> Sometimes I wish I had no emotions cuz it usually just ends up with me being really upset. I don't want to feel that way anymore.



*hugs* i feel you bro

also the store where i got those beads some gnome there said they wont be taking in those beads anymore.. guess what i saw plenty in one of their stores today


----------



## Ragdoll (May 28, 2015)

oh my GOD dad, u dont barge into someone's room and ask why they are laughing, that's not what you taught me so why are u doing it?

also do i not have the freedom to laugh without being questioned??? ;/


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

dads are stupid 

also why aint there a single fricking fringed jacket in town that's not hella expensive god


----------



## Kirindrake (May 28, 2015)

I'm hurting and I have a crap ton of dishes I have to take care of because my brother didn't bother to do his part yesterday and empty the dishwasher. Could I say worst. Time. For pain. EVER? >=V

[ACNL-venting below]
Also, I don't think I've gotten so PO'd at a villager for moving in. Whether it be plot resetting or town resetting, Vladimir always found a way to show up somehow. Now, months later, I've been working on my town to hopefully get the Golden Shovel soon and then finish my town to get the Dream Address, and guess who decides to pop up.  

I probably wouldn't have been AS mad if it were a different cranky, but Vladimir? I am DONE with Vladimir! Woosh! Throw him out the window, send him down a pit, just _completely_ done with him! Last thing I need on my to-do list is to have to MOVE OUT a villager that I hate! I don't want to have my Dream Address with my awesome villagers to be dirtied with a villager I hate, so I'm pretty sure you can get how I feel right now about this.

Sorry to vent. >~>; I'm just getting really frustrated with him right now. He hasn't even pinged me once yet.


----------



## Javocado (May 28, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> oh my GOD dad, u dont barge into someone's room and ask why they are laughing, that's not what you taught me so why are u doing it?
> 
> also do i not have the freedom to laugh without being questioned??? ;/



he probably thinks you're high damn pothead


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

Javocado said:


> he probably thinks you're high damn pothead



lmango.

also i want booze.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 28, 2015)

Javocado said:


> he probably thinks you're high damn pothead



omfg

prolly does. he's done this countless times and its not even the fact that he's questioning me that im mad about, he keeps barging into my room w/o knocking and thts just plain r00d


----------



## Javocado (May 28, 2015)

i don't know if my trackpad is ****ing around but i can't right click on anything on tbt

but on other websites it's no problemo
lowkey heated


----------



## KainAronoele (May 28, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> I'm hurting and I have a crap ton of dishes I have to take care of because my brother didn't bother to do his part yesterday and empty the dishwasher. Could I say worst. Time. For pain. EVER? >=V



Seriously happened to me like a month ago. I had just gotten out of the hospital a couple days ago and my pain was still lingering, but it had been like 3 days since the dishes were done snce it's my chore. (No one thought to help me out with them..) and dad kept complaining about them, so I had to get up and do the huge pile of dishes myself, and while they're all on games or laptops messing around right in front of me, I'm cowered over in pain slowly trying to get them done. Did they give a sh** and offer to help? Nope.
//end rant
Sorry about that xD


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

that was one hell of a civ v game ****ing babylon


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 28, 2015)

So tired. I definitely should have slept in.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 28, 2015)

Cleaned my ears and they won't pop. :/ I can't hear very well.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Cleaned my ears and they won't pop. :/ I can't hear very well.



i hate that, damn wax 

also im broke

like i will probably be alright until the 8th

but damn this LE coming out friday


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

This kid is coughing a lot in the ER, and his guardian doesn't even have the decency to tell him to COVER HIS ****ING MOUTH. Wtf....
Plus a bottle of soda from the vending machine was almost two dollars.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> This kid is coughing a lot in the ER, and his guardian doesn't even have the decency to tell him to COVER HIS ****ING MOUTH. Wtf....
> Plus a bottle of soda from the vending machine was almost two dollars.



vending machines are effed up lol sometimes they get your things stuck so you cant get it out 

i hate parents/guardians who never tells their kid to stop like wtf


----------



## Ragdoll (May 28, 2015)

cousins fighting again
breaking doors and ****
idk how much longer i can take this

they better shape the **** up or they'll get smacked the **** up


----------



## Kirindrake (May 28, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Seriously happened to me like a month ago. I had just gotten out of the hospital a couple days ago and my pain was still lingering, but it had been like 3 days since the dishes were done snce it's my chore. (No one thought to help me out with them..) and dad kept complaining about them, so I had to get up and do the huge pile of dishes myself, and while they're all on games or laptops messing around right in front of me, I'm cowered over in pain slowly trying to get them done. Did they give a sh** and offer to help? Nope.
> //end rant
> Sorry about that xD



Dang, that sucks, sorry. Just gonna add this about this, my brother was playing video games when I finally got so frustrated and told him to do them please, and he got whiny about "how I'm being rude" =/ I will never understand him as he will never understand me...

...oh well.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 28, 2015)

X2k5a7y's siggy.
I've been having trouble sleeping at night cuz my mind likes to pop scary things in there when I'm trying to sleep and that pops in there.
I'm terrified of clowns. Especially those kinds.
I try my best to skip over it, but I always glance over it at some point anyway.


----------



## toxapex (May 28, 2015)

Last night of homework, of course it has to be a Physics lab
because I needed a worse grade in this class :^)


----------



## xara (May 28, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> X2k5a7y's siggy.
> I've been having trouble sleeping at night cuz my mind likes to pop scary things in there when I'm trying to sleep and that pops in there.
> I'm terrified of clowns. Especially those kinds.
> I try my best to skip over it, but I always glance over it at some point anyway.



What clown? There is no clown :0


----------



## Beardo (May 28, 2015)

other people


----------



## Ragdoll (May 28, 2015)

...when ur chewing smth soft but then u hear/feel a crunch... //shudders//


----------



## Ken1997 (May 28, 2015)

The thread is glitched but I agree with Ragdoll. I cringe when I chew something soft and hear a crunchy sound.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 28, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> ...when ur chewing smth soft but then u hear/feel a crunch... //shudders//


rip, that feeling sucks 8(

also trying to talk to someone when they asked me to talk to them if I wanted to buy more DA points and they hella ignore me.
Why mention it then??? smh, atleast say no.


----------



## mintellect (May 28, 2015)

Mom told me i can't run for student gov because of all my religious responsibilities will likely conflict with the meetings... and that made me sad ;-;

And today we had a thing to honor and remember people who had/has cancer, and the choral group (which i'm in) sang sad songs while classes walked through a cancer ribbon made up of bags with candles in them to light up the dark room and the chorus held candles too.. and it made me sad because my godmother died of cancer a few years ago ;-;


----------



## KainAronoele (May 28, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> What clown? There is no clown :0



I refuse to look to check. If that was your goal, shame on you!!
I will not fall for it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> X2k5a7y's siggy.
> I've been having trouble sleeping at night cuz my mind likes to pop scary things in there when I'm trying to sleep and that pops in there.
> I'm terrified of clowns. Especially those kinds.
> I try my best to skip over it, but I always glance over it at some point anyway.



_There is *no* clown._


----------



## KainAronoele (May 28, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> _There is *no* clown._



It's not funny ; ^;
I'm seriously typing one-handed so I can cover it up..


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> It's not funny ; ^;
> I'm seriously typing one-handed so I can cover it up..










I wasn't trying to be funny, by the way.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 28, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I wasn't trying to be funny, by the way.



The siggy I mean lol, and the jokes of no clown there > _<
But, yes. They aren't funny to me. Just freaky as hell.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> The siggy I mean lol, and the jokes of no clown there > _<
> But, yes. They aren't funny to me. Just freaky as hell.



I sympathize. I was deathly afraid of clowns, when I was much younger. 
So, I get that. I changed it ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (May 28, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I sympathize. I was deathly afraid of clowns, when I was much younger.
> So, I get that. I changed it ^^



I was traumatized when I was younger, so it hasn't left me. Along with a lot of scary things.
. _. I was like aw, you didn't have to, though it is cu- OMG WTF IS THIS SH** NOSTOP FGVGFHNBKJGN
Thank... you... though not much better, more jump scare-y now... But freedom of post...? I guess so can't really b!tch about it ; ^;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I was traumatized when I was younger, so it hasn't left me. Along with a lot of scary things.
> . _. I was like aw, you didn't have to, though it is cu- OMG WTF IS THIS SH** NOSTOP FGVGFHNBKJGN
> Thank... you... though not much better, more jump scare-y now... But freedom of post...? I guess so can't really b!tch about it ; ^;



I understand. I was just saying like I get the fear, and it doesn't always go away. I have something that I've always been very much afraid of, and I still am. Though, unlike you, I don't know where my fear stemmed from, unfortunately. 

XD Well, it isn't a clown, and it's still maintains its creepiness, which I very much enjoy.


----------



## tumut (May 28, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I understand. I was just saying like I get the fear, and it doesn't always go away. I have something that I've always been very much afraid of, and I still am. Though, unlike you, I don't know where my fear stemmed from, unfortunately.
> 
> XD Well, it isn't a clown, and it's still maintains its creepiness, which I very much enjoy.



I don't find clowns creepy. They're just kinda weird and interesting.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

Slye said:


> I don't find clowns creepy. They're just kinda weird and interesting.



Yes, I know, but others find them creepy. Some find them very frightening. **** happens.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 28, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I understand. I was just saying like I get the fear, and it doesn't always go away. I have something that I've always been very much afraid of, and I still am. Though, unlike you, I don't know where my fear stemmed from, unfortunately.
> 
> XD Well, it isn't a clown, and it's still maintains its creepiness, which I very much enjoy.



All the other stuff I'm scared of I'm unsure where it came from. I know that my first scary movie I actually watched was Poltergeist and that creeped me out for a while.
Now if I see anything scary I can't sleep for a couple days at least, or have to sleep with lights on or with someone awake talking to me til I pass out. It really sucks and I feel like I burden ppl so much cuz of it. I wish I didn't get that way.

True, I'll just have to look away before he pops up xDD


----------



## KainAronoele (May 28, 2015)

Damn double post - .-


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> All the other stuff I'm scared of I'm unsure where it came from. I know that my first scary movie I actually watched was Poltergeist and that creeped me out for a while.
> Now if I see anything scary I can't sleep for a couple days at least, or have to sleep with lights on or with someone awake talking to me til I pass out. It really sucks and I feel like I burden ppl so much cuz of it. I wish I didn't get that way.
> 
> True, I'll just have to look away before he pops up xDD



The first scary I watched was Thir13en Ghosts ^^ 
I don't know...movies and stuff never really scared me. 
Sorry, that that happens to you, though. I'm sure you're not a burden. 
Maybe one day things won't be so scary? ^^ 

though, I know fears are hard, if not impossible to overcome, sometimes...


----------



## KainAronoele (May 28, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> The first scary I watched was Thir13en Ghosts ^^
> I don't know...movies and stuff never really scared me.
> Sorry, that that happens to you, though. I'm sure you're not a burden.
> Maybe one day things won't be so scary? ^^
> ...



Never heard of that movie o .o
Same with most of my family. They either love it, or is scared of it like me.
Yeah, it can be pretty bad sometimes.
It;s worse for me cuz a lot of family members have encountered demons, and I'm very paranoid, so I get really scared they'll come for me... I'd be a very easy target (omg I get so scared just typing that....)
I hope so though... it's sucks cuz my bf loves scary movies and gets so mad sometimes cuz I like reject every movie he suggests. I just... don't want to have nightmares for weeks, ya know??


----------



## Sanaki (May 28, 2015)

i can barely walk from working out.

and are you serious. get mad at me over something so stupid please. lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Never heard of that movie o .o
> Same with most of my family. They either love it, or is scared of it like me.
> Yeah, it can be pretty bad sometimes.
> It;s worse for me cuz a lot of family members have encountered demons, and I'm very paranoid, so I get really scared they'll come for me... I'd be a very easy target (omg I get so scared just typing that....)
> I hope so though... it's sucks cuz my bf loves scary movies and gets so mad sometimes cuz I like reject every movie he suggests. I just... don't want to have nightmares for weeks, ya know??



Ah, I don't think it was a super popular movie, anyway. 
Yeah. I get that. I have cousins that are so afraid of watching scary movies, which sucked, when they would come over, because I do enjoy them so much. My friend doesn't like them, either, but we always end up finding something to watch. I'm sure you'll be fine and not targeted by demons, though ^^


----------



## Ragdoll (May 28, 2015)

Oh my god don't try to be soprano if all ur gonna sound like is a lost chicken amongst a flock of songbirds ok
I'm not saying I'm a songbird though. All I'm saying is, u sound like a frightened chicken. Soz

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can't see my post wth


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

Will this help?


----------



## Ragdoll (May 28, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Will this help?



Thank u


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 28, 2015)

To sleepy to use Photoshop.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

Get rid of it.


----------



## Javocado (May 28, 2015)

that this isn't real


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2015)

The big blue squid scared me cause I was zoomed in


----------



## Ragdoll (May 29, 2015)

Javocado said:


> that this isn't real



U MEAN TO SAY THIS AIN'T REAL?


----------



## Javocado (May 29, 2015)

okay no lie that's pretty sweet heh heh


anyway bother of the night
why isn't the ink on forum banner white rip


----------



## KainAronoele (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Ah, I don't think it was a super popular movie, anyway.
> Yeah. I get that. I have cousins that are so afraid of watching scary movies, which sucked, when they would come over, because I do enjoy them so much. My friend doesn't like them, either, but we always end up finding something to watch. I'm sure you'll be fine and not targeted by demons, though ^^



Ah, then prolly why xD
Yeah, I'm usually in the mood for comedies tbh lol. I have a lot of stress problems, so comedy makes me forget all that and feel good for a bit.
Hopefully, lol.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 29, 2015)

I LEFT MY BAG IN THE OFFICE IM SO FORGETFUL D;


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

I kinda love the Splatoon banner, but at the same time it's makes me sad because I probs won't jav it


----------



## Rasha (May 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I kinda love the Splatoon banner, but at the same time it's makes me sad because I probs won't jav it



I'm very hyped for this game, too bad I find the price a little too high so I might wait a little bit before making a decision...


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I'm very hyped for this game, too bad I find the price a little too high so I might wait a little bit before making a decision...



Yeah.. if I ever get a used Wii U or something slap it on me.. haha

but yah most Wii U stuff is kinda expensive, I'll just grind waifu games on my Vita in the meantime


----------



## Ragdoll (May 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah.. if I ever get a used Wii U or something slap it on me.. haha
> 
> but yah most Wii U stuff is kinda expensive, I'll just grind waifu games on my Vita in the meantime



wish i had a wii u too rip

=

im watching nickelodeon rn @ 4am idk why
and that sanjay and craig show is nasty as ***


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> wish i had a wii u too rip
> 
> =
> 
> ...



lol

they air totally spies where i live sometimes

it's ****ing win


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lol
> 
> they air totally spies where i live sometimes
> 
> it's ****ing win



You win man!!! Sanjay and Craig someone was not thinking straight when they thought it was a good idea, I mean it has an episode of a fart bubble being treated like a baby


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

never seen that but tempted to look up

also im obsessed with Tanked lol


----------



## Ragdoll (May 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lol
> 
> they air totally spies where i live sometimes
> 
> it's ****ing win



i miss tht show haha



Cadbberry said:


> You win man!!! Sanjay and Craig someone was not thinking straight when they thought it was a good idea, I mean it has an episode of a fart bubble being treated like a baby



they have an episode where they have like a barf battle like that's so nasty wtf


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

i know i binge watched TS on youtube some years ago I was like omg childhood


----------



## tamagotchi (May 29, 2015)

do teachers tell you that youre getting held back?? does the school call you are send you a letter??

i havent gotten my final grades yet and its been a week since school ended and my dad is being really paranoid and its making me paranoid and he keeps ****ing bothering me about it like HOW WOULD I KNOW. they would tell YOU


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 29, 2015)

tamagotchi said:


> do teachers tell you that youre getting held back?? does the school call you are send you a letter??
> 
> i havent gotten my final grades yet and its been a week since school ended and my dad is being really paranoid and its making me paranoid and he keeps ****ing bothering me about it like HOW WOULD I KNOW. they would tell YOU



When I was in elementary school I remember getting the report card at the end of the year, and back then they would have "recommended grade for next year" at the bottom, and the teacher would write whatever grade in that they thought was best for you. That stopped being a thing once middle school hit, but I think that's because the elementary schools here have different report cards than the middle and high schools. I'd assume your counselor or an administrator would contact you, but idk how your school district works. 

I really hope everything turns out okay! Best of luck.


----------



## Javocado (May 29, 2015)

wasn't able to secure a robin amiibo today so now i have to buy one for probably triple the price
rip


----------



## tobi! (May 29, 2015)

I was walking my tiny dog with my mother when two Weimaraners started attacking it. My mom laughed as I tried to save my dog. I eventually picked him up but not without a few marks. My mom was just laughing hysterically. I really _really_ really hate her.


----------



## Fine (May 29, 2015)

I'm so stressed about my freaking final grades!! What if they're bad? What if my parents become disappointed???


----------



## toxapex (May 29, 2015)

Javocado said:


> wasn't able to secure a robin amiibo today so now i have to buy one for probably triple the price
> rip



Robin you of your cash

but srsly that sucks, sorry to hear that


----------



## Ragdoll (May 29, 2015)

cant find the textbook im supposed to return soon


----------



## KainAronoele (May 29, 2015)

Norski said:


> I was walking my tiny dog with my mother when two Weimaraners started attacking it. My mom laughed as I tried to save my dog. I eventually picked him up but not without a few marks. My mom was just laughing hysterically. I really _really_ really hate her.



That's so meeeaann D: wtf!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My brother is so picky. I offer to make a ref sheet of his OC for him and all he does is ***** out if I draw something slightly wrong. HOLY SH** IT'S NOT GONNA BE PERFECT, I'M NOT YOU!!! Just like.. learn how to not be a *****y, rude judgmental weirdo please????
He really knows how to make me regret being nice to him, no joke the result of my feelings about helping in the end always turns out this way.


----------



## Kirindrake (May 30, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Robin you of your cash



Oh GOSH that was GOOD!

The fact that it's already midnight. >:V The crap did the time go?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Oh GOSH that was GOOD!
> 
> The fact that it's already midnight. >:V The crap did the time go?



XD My reaction was, "It's only midnight?!".


----------



## Zane (May 30, 2015)

i want splatoon but i spent all my money on amiibos


----------



## toxapex (May 30, 2015)

I should be asleep, oops


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Everyone's tripping about Splatoon, and I'm sitting here with my ****ing ps2. 
I don't have a wii or a wiiU 
xD 
Let me spit some rhymes for two....
Okay, I'm done xD That was horrible, but true. 
....that last one was an accident.


----------



## Peebers (May 30, 2015)

smh i was removing my nail polish and forgot that i have a paper cut above my cuticle

tHE PAIN IS UNREAL

- - - Post Merge - - -

also everytime i try to visit a blog in tumblr (multiple blogs) it redirects me to my dash 

ugghh hghghgh  

i'm so pissed off


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

Super drunk person, we have no rooms, I told you that 5 times in a row, begging isn't going to make me any less sold out. OMFG


----------



## Peebers (May 30, 2015)

//tumblr mode on

JFC I want to smack my head on a desk. I went to my school account, and while scrolling through my feed, I saw a post about Cara Delevingne and Michelle Rodriguez (which was from 2014 so I'm not sure if they're still dating!) but lots of people commenting about how gross it is. I was kind of disappointed to see some of my closest friends comment the same things, but it's to be expected. 

I go to a catholic school and these types of things are usually laughed at. :/ (I really wanted to go tumblr mode and rant, but tbh I know better than that and it'll attract unwanted attention when I go back to school s m h) 

The only thing that consoled me is that my cousin (who didn't approve of homosexuality before) told me recently that she still thinks it's kind of wrong and sees it as a sin, but she's okay with it and somewhat approves of it. Yay for progress!!! 

//tumblr mode off


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Super drunk person, we have no rooms, I told you that 5 times in a row, begging isn't going to make me any less sold out. OMFG



Lol those are weirdtastic.

Also I want SW4 and NepU but memory cards smh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

Peebers said:


> //tumblr mode on
> 
> JFC I want to smack my head on a desk. I went to my school account, and while scrolling through my feed, I saw a post about Cara Delevingne and Michelle Rodriguez (which was from 2014 so I'm not sure if they're still dating!) but lots of people commenting about how gross it is. I was kind of disappointed to see some of my closest friends comment the same things, but it's to be expected.
> 
> ...



that's really sad, I hate intolerant people. I mean Ireland, a heavily Catholic place, just legalized gay marriage. You know, because it shouldn't even conflict with religion and people should be allowed rights. I remember hearing people in school always down talking it, or talking about it like it was a gimmick. Like no, my sexuality isn't a party trick to rustle some boys jimmies.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

Intolerant people are the worst.. especially when they 24*7 refer to some kind of 'religion' to back it up.

Believe what you want but keep it private and don't involve politics.


----------



## Peebers (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> that's really sad, I hate intolerant people. I mean Ireland, a heavily Catholic place, just legalized gay marriage. You know, because it shouldn't even conflict with religion and people should be allowed rights. I remember hearing people in school always down talking it, or talking about it like it was a gimmick. Like no, my sexuality isn't a party trick to rustle some boys jimmies.



I know. (Also, woop woop for Ireland!!!) It just makes me kind of angry because my classmates have no right to insult them like that. One of them said how it was a shame it was because Cara was so pretty and now they don't like her. Like ??? How is it a shame? What does her being pretty have to do with it? And if you don't like her just because she's open and happy about her sexuality then you need to get your priorities checked. 

LMAO Yeah. Lots of my guy friends often say how 'hot' lesbians are, and the recoil when they see gay men. Like ????? o K **** u nobody likes u anymore (esp. me!!!11!!) 

dear god help me thru this school year. i was v hard to hold my mouth last year when my friends talk about this type of thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Intolerant people are the worst.. especially when they 24*7 refer to some kind of 'religion' to back it up.
> 
> Believe what you want but keep it private and don't involve politics.



Yeah. I actually spoke about this topic with my best friend last year, and she was 'But it's a sin! The bible said so!!!111!!!11!!1' I then told her that wearing clothes made from two different fabrics is also a sin and eating shellfish too. It shut her up. 

(This year though, we have to bring a bible to school. I'm thinking about writing down those passages for future reference and proof if this ever happens again.)


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

All the Batman posts everywhere. I know a few of the characters but I couldn't care less jfc


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

i have really powerful hiccups right now, where when i hiccup my whole chest like convulses. It's really weird and kind of painful. Better go drink upside down get some air to fix this epiglottis.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i have really powerful hiccups right now, where when i hiccup my whole chest like convulses. It's really weird and kind of painful. Better go drink upside down get some air to fix this epiglottis.



i hate my hiccups cause yeah they are always violent like that


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

i hate how boxes of hair dye never say how much hair they'll cover some brands two boxes cover perfect, sometimes my hair is dry after the two boxes and i need a third, sometimes i buy three boxes and there is like a box and a half left of product. MAKE THEM ALL THE SAME AMOUNT OF PRODUCT PLEASE. Tired of wasting my money. >.<


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i hate how boxes of hair dye never say how much hair they'll cover some brands two boxes cover perfect, sometimes my hair is dry after the two boxes and i need a third, sometimes i buy three boxes and there is like a box and a half left of product. MAKE THEM ALL THE SAME AMOUNT OF PRODUCT PLEASE. Tired of wasting my money. >.<



Well otherwise they wouldn't sell  business yo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

its just hella rude, so i got two of one color and one box of another color, hopefully they're compatible and wont like mix and make toxic fumes >.< darn my thick af hair


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

yeaaa i know the feels though i should buy two but they are expensive as frick if you want good stuff so yeah


----------



## Nay (May 30, 2015)

dudes.. i confessed to the person i like & was let down pretty quick QQ

TOO BAD... but I am honestly so grateful we're friends that i don't even mind that she rejected me. (well.. perhaps a little)


----------



## KainAronoele (May 30, 2015)

Do the squid ppl get their ink from their butts? Like, where do they get it from? Oh hey Kain, maybe from the tentacles growing from their heads??
Just so you know I know nothing of the game other than it being very over-hyped. I find them to be very ugly creatures, lol.


----------



## ashjaed (May 30, 2015)

Why won't Netflix load????


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

When people on facebook are like so ****ing obsessed with their relationship. Every single thing they post is relevant to it. Like okay. I get it. You're in a relationship. You love them. Congrats. Shut the **** up about it and post something somewhat intelligent for once.


----------



## Naiad (May 30, 2015)

when neither of your arranged rides come to pick you up

guess i gotta walk the 5 miles smh


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

I'm itchy and feel hot like the sun in certain place I hope I don't ate something bad


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 30, 2015)

First issue

My friend is living with her bf who is a drug dealer and he has been flirting with my other friend who won't tell her because she'll afraid she'll end up homeless.

Second issue

My friend has been trying to break up with her girlfriend  for a while now but every time she tries to, her gf will say "no." Wtf. She doesn't get a say in that kind of decision. Break-ups don't have to be a mutual agreement. If you don't want to be with someone, just do it. She's making it more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 30, 2015)

the fact my takeout is taking a long time, and I have:
-2 essays
-3 exams
-4 projects
-1 assignment

due this week.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 30, 2015)

I need to get work done, but my body doesn't want me to... just wants to lay around and feel sick all day.


Also want to trade in my Zelda amiibo for another Toon Link so I can paint him into Dark Toon Link, but I can't find Toon Links anymore :(


----------



## KainAronoele (May 30, 2015)

When someone has owed you art for a couple months, hasn't responded to your PMs about updates or been on for a while, then gets on to ask someone for a freebie in a public forum and still ignores your PMs...
Excuse me, I f***ing paid you, at least give me a damn update. AT LEAST!! That's all I f***ing asked for.


Already pissed off to begin with, now this just makes me want to f***ing punch somebody. Like, frickin' answer me gfdi.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 30, 2015)

Disappointed with the games with gold for Xbox Live members next month. Thief should have been free on the XB1, not 360. I'm out of memory on my 360 anyways and I'm at the maximum 120 GB upgrade for it since it's pro. Also, the XB1 has Pool Nation FX free for the third month in a row and no one wants it. The other title I've never heard of.


----------



## Naiad (May 30, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> When someone has owed you art for a couple months, hasn't responded to your PMs about updates or been on for a while, then gets on to ask someone for a freebie in a public forum and still ignores your PMs...
> Excuse me, I f***ing paid you, at least give me a damn update. AT LEAST!! That's all I f***ing asked for.
> 
> 
> Already pissed off to begin with, now this just makes me want to f***ing punch somebody. Like, frickin' answer me gfdi.



if they're on tbt, i'd just report them at this point tbh


----------



## KainAronoele (May 30, 2015)

Naiad said:


> if they're on tbt, i'd just report them at this point tbh



Yeahhh, I've given them a lot of chances just cuz I hate reporting ppl..
But with all this like mod drama, idk I get worried and not sure who I should go to, honestly. Do each of them have certain sections to moderate?

But yeah, so upset I actually drew my feelings atm, which I haven't done (drew how I felt right at that moment) in forever.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Really?! You're really gonna ****ing do that ****?...
Are you ****ing serious?!


----------



## mintellect (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Really?! You're really gonna ****ing do that ****?...
> Are you ****ing serious?!



???

Anyway, my stomach just started hurting for no reason at all. Did this yesterday too.


----------



## Myceliuum (May 30, 2015)

i had a really cutie villager in my campsite but I already had 10 because I randomly picked up a villager from someone elses void UGH


----------



## Vizionari (May 30, 2015)

so much to do and I'm procrastinating, a speech to memorize, a solo song to perform as our choir final, and freakin' insect project where we have to catch bugs... ;;


----------



## Naiad (May 31, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> snip



I'm not sure, actually. I personally trust Kaiaa and Tina the most (+ Jubs), but the recent drama definitely makes me question whether that's a good idea. Good luck with getting your money back! c:


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 31, 2015)

Today is the day one of my favorite teams in football (De Graafschap) can promote to the highest league, but I`m not very confident.


----------



## tumut (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Really?! You're really gonna ****ing do that ****?...
> Are you ****ing serious?!


Bad day?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Slye said:


> Bad day?



At that moment in time, it was ^^ 
Everything is fine, now, though. 
Thanks


----------



## Kanaa (May 31, 2015)

I'm really angry at myself cause i'm 85% sure i accidentally upset a friend ;-; i never meant to though </3


----------



## Cadbberry (May 31, 2015)

kanayui said:


> I'm really angry at myself cause i'm 85% sure i accidentally upset a friend ;-; i never meant to though </3



I know this feeling ;3; so well


----------



## Naiad (May 31, 2015)

Spoiler













i killed a spider and now there's a spideystain on the couch


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

It's a busy night at the casino, where there is constantly yelling, noises from the machines, flashing lights, smelly drunk people yelling at me, live music as well as music played over the radio, and I have a migraine...


----------



## Alley (May 31, 2015)

Took a nap and woke up with a headache that won't go away.


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

ffs my grandma told me to eat again 
she says that i dont eat anymore (which is not true btw) 

this her 3rd - 4th time telling me?? ? ?  ihate it tbh 

like no ty i'll eat what i want

not like im skipping meals jesus ****ing christ

i swear to god if my classmates do the same thing as her i'm going to end up very very pissed off


----------



## Cadbberry (May 31, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It's a busy night at the casino, where there is constantly yelling, noises from the machines, flashing lights, smelly drunk people yelling at me, live music as well as music played over the radio, and I have a migraine...



Honey ;3; Want a tylonal and a chocolate

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> ffs my grandma told me to eat again
> she says that i dont eat anymore (which is not true btw)
> 
> this her 3rd - 4th time telling me?? ? ?  ihate it tbh
> ...



This is my like a god dang nut shell, man, I feel you so hard right now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It's a busy night at the casino, where there is constantly yelling, noises from the machines, flashing lights, smelly drunk people yelling at me, live music as well as music played over the radio, and I have a migraine...



I think the worst part about casinos is that it's easy to lose big money.


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Honey ;3; Want a tylonal and a chocolate
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



it was bad enough when she told me to eat less b4, now that i'm doing exactly that, i'm supposed to eat more now
wtf do u want me to do 

and i'm not skin and bones lmao 
i look pretty normal and my weight is fine for my height and age 

jfc


----------



## Cadbberry (May 31, 2015)

Peebers said:


> it was bad enough when she told me to eat less b4, now that i'm doing exactly that, i'm supposed to eat more now
> wtf do u want me to do
> 
> and i'm not skin and bones lmao
> ...



My grandma is like your to skinny, I am 93-96 lbs 15 and 5'1" XD and then one day she is like you really put on weight and then next week she was like you lost a lot of weight are you eating?


----------



## kaylagirl (May 31, 2015)

I think I got food poisoning from dinner.
Sucks because it was really good and tasted fine.


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> My grandma is like your to skinny, I am 93-96 lbs 15 and 5'1" XD and then one day she is like you really put on weight and then next week she was like you lost a lot of weight are you eating?



Yessss. Altho tbh I'm not sure why she says I'm not eating when she saw me pigging out on pizza yesterday. ? ? ? like ? ? ? ? 

grandma u ok im still eating i swear


----------



## Cadbberry (May 31, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Yessss. Altho tbh I'm not sure why she says I'm not eating when she saw me pigging out on pizza yesterday. ? ? ? like ? ? ? ?
> 
> grandma u ok im still eating i swear



I am like, out of the 17 pairs of glasses do they not work right


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I am like, out of the 17 pairs of glasses do they not work right



LMAO my grandma doesn't wear glasses. Wish she would tho, I really am aggravated when they tell me to eat.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 31, 2015)

Peebers said:


> LMAO my grandma doesn't wear glasses. Wish she would tho, I really am aggravated when they tell me to eat.



I am tooooo


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

Too broke. oh well jacket was worth it mangoes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2015)

My pet apples are finally behaving. 



Spoiler: In case if you're wondering



The apples in my avatar are my pet apples, all of them being made of plastic or wood. They are usually naughty.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

Migraine slowly coming under control since I put some ice on my neck. If only they would stop making announcements all night UHG that intercom is so f'in loud! Also once the band stops playing it should be relatively quiet so it should go away after that, really wish I kept my drugs on me. >.<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Migraine slowly coming under control since I put some ice on my neck. If only they would stop making announcements all night UHG that intercom is so f'in loud! Also once the band stops playing it should be relatively quiet so it should go away after that, really wish I kept my drugs on me. >.<



I don't like loud speakers either.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Migraine slowly coming under control since I put some ice on my neck. If only they would stop making announcements all night UHG that intercom is so f'in loud! Also once the band stops playing it should be relatively quiet so it should go away after that, really wish I kept my drugs on me. >.<



I hate those and PA stuff it's freaking loud and monotonous ugh... Hope you're getting better m8


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I hate those and PA stuff it's freaking loud and monotonous ugh... Hope you're getting better m8



the ice helped a looooot, but now i am drinking a million grams of caffeine so it kicks it in the bud. 

My eyes have really big bags under 'em and i actually slept today. that ain't cute dude.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

ahh jav a good time.. or something ugh im so drowsy rn

nah it isn't anyways my period seems to ended yesterday finally im glad i did not have next week


----------



## doveling (May 31, 2015)

finishing off my tennis slideshow..
i have nothing else to fill in the last slide.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

^throw in a turt


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

I second the turt thing, or just make a "the end" slide, with lots of slide transition effects. the most obnoxious ones


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I second the turt thing, or just make a "the end" slide, with lots of slide transition effects. the most obnoxious ones



this the first and last slide are most importan


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

My head. Someone take it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

*takes*

the dmg and dps in Ch my god it sucks


----------



## KainAronoele (May 31, 2015)

Naiad said:


> I'm not sure, actually. I personally trust Kaiaa and Tina the most (+ Jubs), but the recent drama definitely makes me question whether that's a good idea. Good luck with getting your money back! c:



Ok, thanks. I'll try my best!


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

my butt hurts


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> my butt hurts



do you have hot poops?


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> do you have hot poops?



lol i hope i dont get it im gonna see slash later lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

UHG, got over my migraine, settling in, getting off soon so I can go sleep b4 party, and now i have a frackin bladder infection. Thanks Obama.


----------



## mintellect (May 31, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> so much to do and I'm procrastinating, a speech to memorize, a solo song to perform as our choir final, and freakin' insect project where we have to catch bugs... ;;



Not to brag, but the first two wouldn't be a problem for me. I actually have gotten several solos in chorus and i like making public speeches... i'm not crazy i promise!

But catching bugs?! What do they think this is, Animal Crossing?!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> UHG, got over my migraine, settling in, getting off soon so I can go sleep b4 party, and now i have a frackin bladder infection. Thanks Obama.



I have no idea what Obama has to do with this but ok


----------



## Hyoshido (May 31, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I have no idea what Obama has to do with this but ok


Obama is the fault of every problem.

I'm not even American.


----------



## Peebers (May 31, 2015)

i cant sleep oh my godddd

ffs


----------



## mintellect (May 31, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Obama is the fault of every problem.
> 
> I'm not even American.



Obama may think the same about you.

"Hyogo is the fault of every problem. I'm not even American."

...I'm kidding!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2015)

Okay, now this makes me feel old.

I was looking at a list of forgotten cartoons from Cartoon Network. When I saw "Flapjack" on the list of forgotten CN shows, I was shocked. Last time I was actively watching Cartoon Network, Flapjack was one of the shows that was airing a lot. I remember having friends talk about this show. I stopped watching cartoon network since 2009, and I recognize that this show would be cancelled in 2010. What I didn't realize is that it's forgotten. That may be 5 years ago that it got cancelled, but 7 years since it started airing. I'm like wow! Time passes that fast?!

If you never heard, The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack was a show that started airing on Cartoon Network in 2008. It's pretty weird, and not enough of my tastes, but worth watching. Around that time, I also remembered Chowder (the best one), the very first season of Total Drama, 6teen, the Mr Men Show, and the second Ben Ten TV series (I think Ben Ten had four shows total between 2005 and 2012). Cartoon Network sure had changed a lot, and people are already forgetting about the shows that were around that time.

When I was a little kid, it was way different to what I was describing. Back when I was watching CN a lot as a little kid, it was even before The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy premiered. It's pretty amazing how CN has changed as time passed really fast from Ed, Edd, and Eddy to Steven Universe.

Other things that show how old I have gotten:

Toy Story turns 20 this year
There are kids that never heard about the GameCube or the original XBOX (I didn't know anything about Cabbage Patch Kids until last year)
The school year after this upcoming year will be the first school year where people who are born after the Windows XP release will attend high school
The Disney Renaissance is becoming antique (I'm not sure how to say it, but it has been a while since)
There are people that won't know anything about discontinued foods from 1995 to 2005

I'm gonna stop here. But it's scary to learn that this is how fast time went. So what's next? Will Steven Universe fade to obscurity? Will Frozen have as only as much recognition as Animal Crossing from 2001? Will we forget that we had Obamacare before? Time passing fast is a scary concept, and it's real.


----------



## Aradai (May 31, 2015)

im sweating


----------



## xara (May 31, 2015)

My favourite show hasn't announced anything for the next season, and I'm like dying over here ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

i need more tops and maxi dresses ****


----------



## Cadbberry (May 31, 2015)

Spoiler: kinda weird and possible trigger warning, in RP don't worry



In an RP after ignoring his wife for 7 months to serve his pregnant mom he just killed himself after finding her bawling because she was feeling so alone.... and then she shot her self to be with him.... I feel twisted


 And now I am really really sad

-ITS OK NOW, THEIR ALIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE XD


----------



## xara (May 31, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Spoiler: kinda weird and possible trigger warning, in RP don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadbberry (May 31, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> View attachment 95234



Cause it is a 12k post rp b/w two people... its like my entire life XD


----------



## Vizionari (May 31, 2015)

Having to memorize this speech and give it in two minutes makes me want to pull my hair out.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

My iPad cracked. That'll teach me not to put it on the mattress where I sleep... ;_;


----------



## tumut (May 31, 2015)

My 3ds charger broke. Rip in pieces.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 1, 2015)

My favorite anime songs are always getting removed off of YouTube. It's hard to find the legit version once they are removed. People just keep uploading sped up versions or fake "full" versions.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 1, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> My favorite anime songs are always getting removed off of YouTube. It's hard to find the legit version once they are removed. People just keep uploading sped up versions or fake "full" versions.



Ugh, I know that feel. They could at least alter it enough for it to stay, but also where it sounds almost original. It's not that difficult to do.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

Literally my boob sweat smell is bothering me so bad rn. >.<


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Literally my boob sweat smell is bothering me so bad rn. >.<



http://vitaderminstitute.com/vita-skin-care/boob-sweat/ my sis needed the same help XD  or get boob deo which does exist.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 1, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> My favorite anime songs are always getting removed off of YouTube. It's hard to find the legit version once they are removed. People just keep uploading sped up versions or fake "full" versions.



Youtube has copyright rules. I wouldn't feel fair if I uploaded copyrighted music without any edits if I didn't pay for it or ask for permission.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> http://vitaderminstitute.com/vita-skin-care/boob-sweat/ my sis needed the same help XD  or get boob deo which does exist.



Yeah, I have been meaning to buy some, my sweater kittens are far too large for their own good.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, I have been meaning to buy some, my sweater kittens are far too large for their own good.



Lucky ;3; I am so flat chested, it bothers me sososo much


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Lucky ;3; I am so flat chested, it bothers me sososo much



nO you dont want big boobs they just
suck when you try to exercise or do anything and everything hurts :')


----------



## Angelmarina (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm going through that feeling you get when you need to change something in your life. Whether its your hair, a tattoo, or the way you dress. Idk what I want to do but its been bothering me.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 1, 2015)

Naiad said:


> nO you dont want big boobs they just
> suck when you try to exercise or do anything and everything hurts :')



Yeah I guess but it makes you feel so unfemine, you don't know how many times people have mistaken me as guy or asked what I was. Or when I was in a dress people say I am in drag.... maybe some sweater puppies would help XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Angelmarina said:


> I'm going through that feeling you get when you need to change something in your life. Whether its your hair, a tattoo, or the way you dress. Idk what I want to do but its been bothering me.



Try Hair Chalk, you are perfect the way you are but maybe adding a splash of color will make you feel better


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

Angelmarina said:


> I'm going through that feeling you get when you need to change something in your life. Whether its your hair, a tattoo, or the way you dress. Idk what I want to do but its been bothering me.



Hair is fine because it can be changed, fixed, grown out, but as for a tattoo I really urge people to not get them on whims, if you do want something be sure it's something that means something to you not just like, the first piece of flash you see on the wall.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2015)

SCREAMS BECAUSE IT JUST TURNED JUNE FIRST HERE

i think it finally hit me that this school year is over god bless
im just
i need to lie down


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 1, 2015)

why so many commercials


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 1, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> why so many commercials



I hate it when 3 channels play the same one


----------



## doveling (Jun 1, 2015)

extreme gulps 
went to the local park for school sport today (yeah..) and there were these bars you can do chinups on and etc
so my friend and i were doing a comp, who can do the most mid air leg lifts

so there i was swinging my body around the fitness bar and i swung too high, let go of the bars and literally fell on my face.. 
had to walk back to school with a grazed bloody face.. luckily only a few people saw me ahah.. even the teachers didn't even see.
it really hurt, but it was funny.. hopefully these won't turn into scars ;_;
whats sad is that i actually looked great today. UGHH

also i think this guy likes me.. creeping the hell out of me, and taking away time from me and my crush heh. I guess its nice being someone elses crush but um..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

today is not my day, now i am feeling really lightheaded so I went and grabbed some food since i hardly ate anything during the party today =[


----------



## EndlessElements (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> today is not my day, now i am feeling really lightheaded so I went and grabbed some food since i hardly ate anything during the party today =[



aww i hope you feel better. D:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> aww i hope you feel better. D:



Work has been murder this week, yesterday I had the worst migraine, I just can't win I guess. >.< Much looking forward to my two days off ahead.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Work has been murder this week, yesterday I had the worst migraine, I just can't win I guess. >.< Much looking forward to my two days off ahead.



Oh honey... <3 I hope it gets better


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Work has been murder this week, yesterday I had the worst migraine, I just can't win I guess. >.< Much looking forward to my two days off ahead.


ur the turt princess, u can handle it 8)

but really, hope u start getting better soon yo 8(


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Work has been murder this week, yesterday I had the worst migraine, I just can't win I guess. >.< Much looking forward to my two days off ahead.



damn yeah you deserve it

i dont want weekend.. blah i dont mind people but tbh they just wanna jav around town and waste money dude i cant do that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

lel, i know the feels, like my friend really wants to go to the mall and shizz, which would be fun but am broke turt. but i DO need to go to town someday soon so I can set an appt for my b-day for tattoo. Which i am saving for. why aren't there funner poor people activities?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> lel, i know the feels, like my friend really wants to go to the mall and shizz, which would be fun but am broke turt. but i DO need to go to town someday soon so I can set an appt for my b-day for tattoo. Which i am saving for. why aren't there funner poor people activities?



yeah shame the loud is expensive .. jk but yaaaa they probably wanna jav all around and im like nope broke turt


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

i hate that one of the systems i do my job on goes down at four every day, if i get my reports done close to 4 i jav to wait until like 4:15 to be safe or else all my data will get corrupted and ill have to call the it people and have them remote access and tht sucks diddles


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i hate that one of the systems i do my job on goes down at four every day, if i get my reports done close to 4 i jav to wait until like 4:15 to be safe or else all my data will get corrupted and ill have to call the it people and have them remote access and tht sucks diddles



that suck donkers indeed

also gamestop can sucks my diddles but i got some money atleast yay


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

hurray munnies, time for to make it rain tha dolla bills yall!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

yeah exactly damn.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

brah, how bout no for a change? sumshame.

let's move to Hawaii! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> brah, how bout no for a change? sumshame.
> 
> let's move to Hawaii! <3



if they got hippie turts sure


----------



## himeki (Jun 1, 2015)

God, everyone seems to be so obsessed with splattoon! I just don't understand what's so special about it-its just another shooter! I walk in a room and its like ''hey come look its splatton what you don't have it why not ur not one of us with out it" uuggggggggggggh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

I want it it, looks fun and it's not the usual Nintendo child friendly game either, everyone can enjoy it. And the characters look cool


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 1, 2015)

peoyne said:


> extreme gulps
> went to the local park for school sport today (yeah..) and there were these bars you can do chinups on and etc
> so my friend and i were doing a comp, who can do the most mid air leg lifts
> 
> ...


Omg dude that sucks D: at least not many ppl saw though. I actually have a fear that that'll happen to me, so guess I should avoid chin up bars > .<
Hope you're ok though!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> God, everyone seems to be so obsessed with splattoon! I just don't understand what's so special about it-its just another shooter! I walk in a room and its like ''hey come look its splatton what you don't have it why not ur not one of us with out it" uuggggggggggggh



I have the same opinion of it but it is so enticing and I want to play it but I don't feel like it is the god send shooter. Then again everyone does the same thing about GTA even though it is literally the same game repeated with new graphics, nothing new is introduced.


----------



## Zane (Jun 1, 2015)

oohhhh maaaaan my shoulders are stiff it's trying to give me a headache i just hope it doesn't


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 1, 2015)

Zane said:


> oohhhh maaaaan my shoulders are stiff it's trying to give me a headache i just hope it doesn't



Try stretching your arms, it helps my stiff neck


Spoiler: what I mean XD


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> God, everyone seems to be so obsessed with splattoon! I just don't understand what's so special about it-its just another shooter! I walk in a room and its like ''hey come look its splatton what you don't have it why not ur not one of us with out it" uuggggggggggggh



It's the simplicity of it that's the best part. It's just a bit of silly fun that is easy to play, stress-free, and has that bright cutesy charm that Nintendo seem to nail with all of their games.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

I need more gameboy games dude.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 1, 2015)

Anime Skeletons.

They are TERRIFYING...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

Tina said:


> It's the simplicity of it that's the best part. It's just a bit of silly fun that is easy to play, stress-free, and has that bright cutesy charm that Nintendo seem to nail with all of their games.



Seems this to me pretty much, and that it's not aimed at a specific (younger) target either, I guess most people would enjoy it.

I don't think it's cutesy per definition, but I do like the unique character layouts.


----------



## Angelmarina (Jun 1, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Try Hair Chalk, you are perfect the way you are but maybe adding a splash of color will make you feel better



I considered hair chalk but I was considering getting highlights, thank you for the suggestion though! 



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Hair is fine because it can be changed, fixed, grown out, but as for a tattoo I really urge people to not get them on whims, if you do want something be sure it's something that means something to you not just like, the first piece of flash you see on the wall.



Oh, don't worry about that I'm not that type of person. I am not a fan of pain so if I were to get a tattoo it would definitely be something that has meaning to me because not only is it permeant, it's expensive, and painful. ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 1, 2015)

Angelmarina said:


> I considered hair chalk but I was considering getting highlights, thank you for the suggestion though!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't worry about that I'm not that type of person. I am not a fan of pain so if I were to get a tattoo it would definitely be something that has meaning to me because not only is it permeant, it's expensive, and painful. ^^



Course honey :3 I wanna help anyway I can, maybe getting a manicure, getting your nail done is good


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

Dad stop being a fricking fart I'm not gonna go to your party


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 1, 2015)

Super Mystery Dungeon doesn't have the personality quiz.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

My computer fan is so loud lel


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 1, 2015)

People keep going "WHERE'S LUCAS???" on Miiverse, it's June 1st ffs, why do people think "June 2015" is June 1st?

They're legit complaining and it's like, why? Just wait for the digital event ffs


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 1, 2015)

I want a new game to play, one with a real story drive but no one is slling for a good price


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2015)

i got a b on my lab







#NotAllFlatworms


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 1, 2015)

My dog keeps farting...it ****ing stinks.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 1, 2015)

A customer isn't answering my msgs, but I can't complete their order until they do..
I guess I could get started on another order, but when I start something I get into the mood of it and lose interest in going back to the other order.

Why do I have to be so complicated.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 1, 2015)

my mom hates my violin teacher enough to lie about emails with her

literally like
mom i read those emails too
she's a nice person stop trying to ruin every ****ing good opportunity for me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 1, 2015)

Naiad said:


> my mom hates my violin teacher enough to lie about emails with her
> 
> literally like
> mom i read those emails too
> she's a nice person stop trying to ruin every ****ing good opportunity for me



I don't get why your parents are like that. I think they are doing this because they hate you, which makes no sense at all. Do you think that's it, or is there something else about your parents?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 1, 2015)

The lack of manners people have.


----------



## Myst (Jun 1, 2015)

I wish I was more patient... it bothers me that I'm not...


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 1, 2015)

There was just a giant black widow in my house.


----------



## Zane (Jun 1, 2015)

wanting to send someone something but u feel like u message them too much gfdi


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 2, 2015)

*~Mentally Disabled people we should fight for.~
~I know someone and I think we should make campaigns to help raise money for them!~*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

the lack of money. i got some from my vita and games but tbh i dont want weekend now :/


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> the lack of money. i got some from my vita and games but tbh i dont want weekend now :/



I am in the same perdiciment but with less games


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I am in the same perdiciment but with less games



yeah i sold my vita and two games(the rest i jav is LE/CE ones and I want to keep those)

i get money next week but since i pretty much need food and clothes more now i had to do it. might get another vita when my economy is better but that's it for now. 

good thing i have all my laptop and gameboy games lel


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

My dad. He got all pissy because he was downloading (illegally, might I add.) and I asked him to stop because it was interfering with the Internet Connection. Now he's slammed his door and is pouting, even though he's 45 and he's using MY computer. 

Ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> My dad. He got all pissy because he was downloading (illegally, might I add.) and I asked him to stop because it was interfering with the Internet Connection. Now he's slammed his door and is pouting, even though he's 45 and he's using MY computer.
> 
> Ugh.



I hate annoying dads. growing up with one too.


----------



## tumut (Jun 2, 2015)

Slept through my alarm this morning and my grandma won't drive me to school, gg I skipped school and I didn't even want to.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

I stepped on something sharp it hurts :c


----------



## Zane (Jun 2, 2015)

just did a sketch and my hand is hurting just looking at it this is gonna take forever why do my family members have to like my art ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

im feeling tired

but ya got no dough until next week so poop


----------



## Javocado (Jun 2, 2015)

came home to find a bee flying around in my room last night and let him bee (hahaha)
but woke up this morning to find him dead :-(

rip bee


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

bees r annoying  

most bugs are tbh


----------



## Saylor (Jun 2, 2015)

I keep waking up early in the morning feeling really sick and I can't figure out why.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 2, 2015)

i wanna get into the stream game and stream smash, mk8, HW, etc.

but it costs cheddar and i don't know exactly how to go about it and too lazy to look it up lol rip


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

i see turts running up that bell tree in the banner

@__@


----------



## Peebers (Jun 2, 2015)

my stomache rn. ugh ugh uhg


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

i wanna jav some beers m9


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 2, 2015)

I seem to be one of only a few people who actually liked the mystery dungeon personality quiz.


----------



## tumut (Jun 2, 2015)

Somebody's on my Netflix account and keeps changing it to Netflix kids and watching more Curious George than is holy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

Slye said:


> Somebody's on my Netflix account and keeps changing it to Netflix kids and watching more Curious George than is holy.


what the actual heck did you give out your pw or


----------



## tumut (Jun 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> what the actual heck did you give out your pw or


 Somebody must of given it out. I'm trying to do the thingy where you log out of all devices but I can't remember my password, gg.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 2, 2015)

tfw you realize that you're gonna be a lonesome person for the rest of ur life.

is ok though, I still have Amiibo's


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> tfw you realize that you're gonna be a lonesome person for the rest of ur life.
> 
> is ok though, I still have Amiibo's


i want a jigglypuff one, jiggle butts


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

I want a milkshake


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i want a jigglypuff one, jiggle butts


I want Dark Pit and Palutena already, so I can embrace my inner Kid Icarus nerd self ;_;

well I'm not a sad noodle anymore because I got some sketches from DA, they're so precious.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 2, 2015)

dammit, looks like Mariah got banned again


----------



## Eievui (Jun 2, 2015)

Whenever I'm free my friends are always busy and when I'm busy my friends are magically free.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 3, 2015)

i have so much homework and it's the week before finals

this isn't ok i just want summer break


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 3, 2015)

I just accidentally scratched myself in the face really hard while reaching for my phone


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> dammit, looks like Mariah got banned again



surprise dude...

anyways i hope my bank account is safe, apparently yesterday was some huge database error going on ;_;


----------



## Nay (Jun 3, 2015)

stomach hurts : /


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

^same

also my bank account was safe im broke af though


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 3, 2015)

My stomach hurts too.  Also, I'm pretty sure my betta is dying.  ):


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

aww  bettas are beautiful, dang... *hugs*


----------



## doveling (Jun 3, 2015)

*SCREAMMM HUGE RANT SORRY VENTING *
mum is going through that health phase.. She is like watching those BS youtube videos explaining antioxidants and whatever and is forcing us all to take all these supplement crap.
she is addicted to her friend's company's anti aging & health line that she is even making my dad stop taking his high blood pressure pills and start drinking this fake detox age cleanse idk juice. THAT MAYBE EVEN LEAD TO SOMETHING HAPPENING TO HIM. Its like talking to a brick wall, she told me when i was in hypochondriac mode a few years ago to not believe what the internet says, like WebMD.. BUT NOW SHE IS FALLING FOR ALL THAT NONSENSE ITS DRIVING ME CRAZY.

I got a graze the other day. "Ava put on my cream!! it has stem cells so it will heal faster", "No thanks, i'll stick to vaseline","FINE STICK WITH THE CHEAP STUFF. DON'T WANT TO WASTE IT ON YOU. IT WORKS AVA LISTEN TO ME"
yeah no you know only think it works since you are so desperate. one, you don't look any better no offence, two its a total waste of money, three you are so gullible. 

like last week i saw a bill pop up on your email totalling over a grand, i click it to see that you're buying this product stuff. 
the other day, "hey mum can i get a new phone now please?", "NO i have heaps of bills to pay, i have insurance coming up soon....etc" 
YEAH BULL THAT YOU DON'T HAVE MONEY, YOU JUST SPENT HEAPS ON THIS WORTHLESS STUFF!!!

"OH YEAH ever since i started taking it, i feel so much better and lots of people have been complimenting me!! my wrinkles are gone whenever i use the cream...." UM any old moisturiser helps the appearance of wrinkles , even i know that.

far out, now im pretty sure i just got high blood pressure thanks to you. please don't put me on that juice.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

The mushrooms have a distinctive conical to bell-shaped cap, up to 2.5 cm (1.0 in) in diameter, with a small nipple-like protrusion on the top

nipples

nipples


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 3, 2015)

I am honestly SICK to god of living where I am now, it's full of racism and white people are literally treated lesser because there's "less of us"
YEAH NO WONDER BECAUSE YOU'RE A BUNCH OF GODDAMN RATS WITH NO POSITIVE FUTURES.

Where I live has a large community of Islamic people who're raised to somehow HATE other races that differ from their own *(Doesn't effect Indians, Sikhs etc due to similar colored skin)* and It's driving me to a point of rage, if you're not a chavvy white person, you're considered useless to these people, I don't understand why people like me have to go through this.

Ugh...Anyway, I'm walking home from picking my younger brother from school, everything is all peachy and everything but by our local Paper shop (Drug store in US??) and a bunch of shady looking Islamic teens are chilling by there, they start giggling and one of em pulls out a BB Gun and manages to hit me with it (crotch) so ofcourse I didn't notice till it happened so I jumped a little from the shock and they're laughing like no tomorrow, then they continue trying to hit me with it.

I wouldn't be so bothered because these people just end up being rejected and live a crap life at an older age because of their immense shadiness anyways, but the fact they're trying to hit me while I'm walking with my 8 year old brother.

Why do they think this is ok? IT'S A KID...These people just need to grow up and realize their years are growing shorter each day, BB Guns are ****ing weapons, what if they shot me in the eye? THERE GOES ONE EYE IN THE MATTER OF SECONDS...

I'm furious, I don't give no ****s if they're Shady teens, If this happens again I'm getting Police involved, I am not putting up with this goddamn discrimination bull**** no longer.

Not to mention yesterday that some random stranger was trying to talk to my brother randomly because some friends of his were calling him, He just reeked of pure Pedophile...


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 3, 2015)

Paying bills is just the worst...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Lmaze said:


> Paying bills is just the worst...



i agree and while some are small it's like ayyy another amount of bucks down the drain.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 3, 2015)

It's been shown to me that I am depressed, and now seeing that all the struggles and issues I go through are symptoms of depression I'm not sure what to do.
Sometimes it effects my day way worse than other days.. Today is one of those really bad days.
These are the days I wish I could shut my brain off and feel nothing, at least that way I'm not hurting, crying until my eyes burn and having a massive headache throughout the day.
These are the days I wish I was someone else. Someone normal.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

I wanna play cards but all casul turts be like ay 3 is a crowd and hyogo and noiru is too good


----------



## starlark (Jun 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> The mushrooms have a distinctive conical to bell-shaped cap, up to 2.5 cm (1.0 in) in diameter, with a small nipple-like protrusion on the top
> 
> nipples
> 
> nipples



yeah but where can u buy them tho?
it hella bugs me when people use "since" in place of "because". like I know that's super weird because it's completely normal but when people say it in conversation, "he's brushed it more often since he dyed his hair," "she uses that since it makes her comfortable," it makes you sound like a tryhard  news reporter???


----------



## Javocado (Jun 3, 2015)

no more k-cup's 
;|


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

that was from a mushroom article on wikipedia lmango. idk ask your local dealer

also i wanna change my name.. and i have a few ideas but idk which one to pick.

- - - Post Merge - - -

on tbt that is. well i hate my real life name too f u dad


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2015)

38.5hrs left until I find out whether or not I actually have a degree. 

I'm terrified and excited all at once. I can't stand this waiting.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Tina said:


> 38.5hrs left until I find out whether or not I actually have a degree.
> 
> I'm terrified and excited all at once. I can't stand this waiting.



Best of luck! 

also i really hope they continue after the 5th, dang.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you! 

I was confident immediately after sitting the exam / submitting the work but now I'm just a nervous wreck.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

I know the feels. It's when you submit a work you think it's worth the effort or just good overall then there are weeks of waiting, ugh.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2015)

Exactly! I've been waiting since May 12th and I just want to know how I did. 

I can't remember how I managed to wait three months for results back in school. Just a couple of weeks feels like too much now!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 3, 2015)

Tina said:


> Exactly! I've been waiting since May 12th and I just want to know how I did.
> 
> I can't remember how I managed to wait three months for results back in school. Just a couple of weeks feels like too much now!



Wish you good luck on the results ~


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 3, 2015)

Tina said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was confident immediately after sitting the exam / submitting the work but now I'm just a nervous wreck.



Tina babe, you got this in the bag!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone I sold art to hasn't sent me payment and everytime I get online I miss her to talk with her


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Tina said:


> Exactly! I've been waiting since May 12th and I just want to know how I did.
> 
> I can't remember how I managed to wait three months for results back in school. Just a couple of weeks feels like too much now!



I had one professor dude who was really slow but I don't think it was three months 

You can do it!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 3, 2015)

When you just want to expand dong and then you expand wrong 8(


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

^yeah

also i wanna jav cards.. anyone donker up for it?


----------



## Naiad (Jun 3, 2015)

theres this hot guy that im close to and school is ending 
and i might not see him next year??

but idk if i'm close enough to like
ask for us to hang out sometime over the summer or something idk


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

I gouged a hole into my arm...the skin is missing, and the flesh is poking out a little bit...
I don't even know exactly what the hell I hit it on.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 4, 2015)

I barely ate dinner cause I went to my boyfriends and his mom made weird burgers that were half veggie half meat. I didn't want to be rude so I took a few bites but from the entire day I had 2 bowls of cereal, 3 burger nibbles, and 2 cookies, I mean its not the least I have had but it was just spread over a while... so I am a bit hungry


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

I want to change to this name but I found out some non-Japanese singer has this which is totally not my music taste. eh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

thing is i first saw this name in a book so it's like.. oh yeh rly.


----------



## Peebers (Jun 4, 2015)

Spoiler: long problem



am weeping so much because i'm really confused and stressed about what i'm going to eat during school 

i usually skip breakfast during school, and just eat something during recess, then i have lunch and then dinner like a regular person!!!1111!111! 

the thing is- 100000% of my meals have rice and i've been trying to cut back on it. 

although now, i usually wake up at 6 and have breakfast at 9. my breakfast is usually some bread and cheese with an apple (altho for the past few days i've just been eating nutbars) and then have dinner. (which is still rlly small. a few spoonfuls of rice and a bit of meat. i then eat an apple after it so i dont feel hungry. also fulfills my craving for something sweet after meals ;v; )

so i have like breakfast and dinner. no lunch at all. 

i'm planning to just not eat any breakfast and no recess at all, and have bread and apples for lunch. 

altho for sure that's going to be hard since recess is at 9, and i'm probably going to get really sleep or feel really sick if i dont eat from 5-11 am D: 

maybe i could have bread and apples at recess, then not eat anything during lunch 

but recess is only like 20 minutes and that's not enough. 

i honestly don't want to eat like i did before bc im going to gain weight and sutff and thinking of that makes me sad 

i know im just 12 and the biggest thing i should be worrying about rn are my grades but it feels good to lose weight and idk it makes me happier and more comfortable 

but.. now? ?  ? 

sighs


----------



## Heyden (Jun 4, 2015)

my french assignment, i cant be bothered to do it


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

(username here tbh)

anyways i jav nothing good for lunch and i dont really want to take like a 1-2 bucks lunch on my card lol


----------



## P.K. (Jun 4, 2015)

my senior year is starting in less than 2 weeks and i'm plagued by the thought of college requirements and college entrance exams
in my country it's like The Big Four or nothing


----------



## Heyden (Jun 4, 2015)

I named my Ness amiibo PK salmon and I want to change it but he's already level 43 *cri*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

JUST FINISHED ONIKAKUSHI CHAPTER OF HIGURASHI THEM FREAKING FEELS BROTURT


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 4, 2015)

P.K. said:


> my senior year is starting in less than 2 weeks and i'm plagued by the thought of college requirements and college entrance exams
> in my country it's like The Big Four or nothing


Good luck man! Senior year was annoying and useless to me.
Also, what show is your sig and avatar from?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

my tummy hurts ugh


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 4, 2015)

It annoys me that a lot of people have not seen my excellent RP idea (Mini Malitia) no advertisement intended


----------



## P.K. (Jun 4, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Good luck man! Senior year was annoying and useless to me.
> Also, what show is your sig and avatar from?



junior year was hell so i'm hoping to redeem myself in my last year of high school
sig and avatar is from an anime called haikyuu


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> JUST FINISHED ONIKAKUSHI CHAPTER OF HIGURASHI THEM FREAKING FEELS BROTURT



R.i.p. my friend, r.i.p.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 4, 2015)

i dont want to go to new york :c


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

I dont want to go to school again but i skipped tuesday wednesday and thursday and i cant handle my mum yelling at me much anymore


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

I have to watch a history movie please kill me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> I have to watch a history movie please kill me



meh those can be fun as long as they stay accurate and dont cast chinese actors as japanese people lel


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 4, 2015)

i already missed raw last monday and now im gonna miss thursday night smackdown rip


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

cant make up my mind on a name here.. i have a few ideas but they are either taken or thy resemble things i dont like lel


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> meh those can be fun as long as they stay accurate and dont cast chinese actors as japanese people lel



It's on now but I'm on my ipad and not even paying attention ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## himeki (Jun 4, 2015)

When people try and join RPs when they have no knowledge on how to do it, nor do they read the rules. It just ticks me off...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> cant make up my mind on a name here.. i have a few ideas but they are either taken or thy resemble things i dont like lel



Jun.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

I already had that. Harf harf.

As I said I have a few but people will probably make the wrong assumption kek


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 4, 2015)

The recent threads in Brewster's Cafe.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> When people try and join RPs when they have no knowledge on how to do it, nor do they read the rules. It just ticks me off...



eh people tend to make them very strict so no surprise bro


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 4, 2015)

Roleplaying is dongs anyways.

I'm Hyogo, not a magical elf wizard from Asgard, every time I twiddle with my beard, someone spontaneously combusts, hire me on ur team, fair maiden.

...Maybe I'm far behind on the roleplaying stuff.


----------



## himeki (Jun 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Roleplaying is dongs anyways.
> 
> I'm Hyogo, not a magical elf wizard from Asgard, every time I twiddle with my beard, someone spontaneously combusts, hire me on ur team, fair maiden.
> 
> ...Maybe I'm far behind on the roleplaying stuff.



Just a tad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Roleplaying is dongs anyways.
> 
> I'm Hyogo, not a magical elf wizard from Asgard, every time I twiddle with my beard, someone spontaneously combusts, hire me on ur team, fair maiden.
> 
> ...Maybe I'm far behind on the roleplaying stuff.



this.

oh drat just rolled a 20


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> eh people tend to make them very strict so no surprise bro



but the rps i see here aren't strict at all. :U


----------



## Serk102 (Jun 4, 2015)

It's not as important as the troubles the rest of the people in this thread are having, but genocide bothers me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> but the rps i see here aren't strict at all. :U



some are some are not and peeps are probably afraid that they will post in a wrong way or just not feel a aprt of the whole rp community :U


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> some are some are not and peeps are probably afraid that they will post in a wrong way or just not feel a aprt of the whole rp community :U



so they like, ignore the rules then?


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

One of my classmates keeps laughing at everything


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> so they like, ignore the rules then?



most likely or they try but they are perfectionist


----------



## Javocado (Jun 4, 2015)

going to work with wet pants because the dryer wants to be a lil' bich today


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

how.. uh yummy.

also like all good name i want refers to stupid manga characters ugh nty


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 4, 2015)

I have now contacted this person in 3 different ways and even when they were JUST online they haven't payed me for the work I did, its been a few days, I am about to leave negative feedback cause I spent 3 hours doing a commission for them and I would like to be payed for my work


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

I stayed up all night and im tired. I hope i dont get woken up wish me luck. R.i.p. My soul


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

thinking of either Tsukiyama, Kitsuno, Saigo or Nohime..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> thinking of either Tsukiyama, Kitsuno, Saigo or Nohime..



How about Jun?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 4, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I have now contacted this person in 3 different ways and even when they were JUST online they haven't payed me for the work I did, its been a few days, I am about to leave negative feedback cause I spent 3 hours doing a commission for them and I would like to be payed for my work



I hate when people scam and even worse take an artist's time for granted. You should make them pay beforehand so they don't screw you over or change their mind as you're drawing it.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 4, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I hate when people scam and even worse take an artist's time for granted. You should make them pay beforehand so they don't screw you over or change their mind as you're drawing it.



I don't like to make them pay before in case they don't like it in which we can talk about a price redcution, which of anything I do a lot anyway, but being ignored is not ok


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> How about Jun?



nope. it's probably untaken since but nuh bruh


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 4, 2015)

I think the only thing that's bothering me right now is the new definition of courage.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

i found a manga version of das kapital

lel


----------



## Beardo (Jun 4, 2015)

Anatomy is hard


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Anatomy is hard



i read that the wrong way kek


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 4, 2015)

Spoiler: this...it just...it's bothering me. I don't even want to rest my arm on anything, because of it xD


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Spoiler: this...it just...it's bothering me. I don't even want to rest my arm on anything, because of it xD



OMFG WHAT IS THAT EW


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 4, 2015)

What's an opinion?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 4, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> OMFG WHAT IS THAT EW



OMFG I KNOW! I fell yesterday and something poked a hole into my arm...have no idea what I hit or where my skin went. 
_That_, dear friend, is my tissue and whatnots..


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> OMFG I KNOW! I fell yesterday and something poked a hole into my arm...have no idea what I hit or where my skin went.
> _That_, dear friend, is my tissue and whatnots..



EW FLUFFERNUGGET! (On a less gross note, I made an account on your forums xD)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 4, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> EW FLUFFERNUGGET! (On a less gross note, I made an account on your forums xD)



I KNOW! Just imagine having to look at it everyday, because you have to change the bandage and put alcohol and antibiotic ointment on it! It's uglier in person xD 

{on a less gross sidenote: THANK YOU!  }


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I KNOW! Just imagine having to look at it everyday, because you have to change the bandage and put alcohol and antibiotic ointment on it! It's uglier in person xD
> 
> {on a less gross sidenote: THANK YOU!  }



Ew ew ew WHY WOULD I WANT TO IMAGINE THAT?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 4, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Ew ew ew WHY WOULD I WANT TO IMAGINE THAT?



BECAUSE THIS IS MY LIFE, SUSAN!


----------



## Naiad (Jun 4, 2015)

im just
im gonna get the guys number tomorrow watch me goooo


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BECAUSE THIS IS MY LIFE, SUSAN!



YEAH. _YOUR_ LIFE, NOT MINE! KEEP YOUR GROSS TISSUE THINGS TO YOURSELF, KAY?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 4, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> YEAH. _YOUR_ LIFE, NOT MINE! KEEP YOUR GROSS TISSUE THINGS TO YOURSELF, KAY?



I PUT IT IN A SPOILER! YOU CHOSE TO OPEN IT!


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I PUT IT IN A SPOILER! YOU CHOSE TO OPEN IT!



WHAT IF YOUR SPOILER WAS DEFECTIVE? WHAT IF IT WAS ALREADY OPENED?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 4, 2015)

I really want to get off this stupid medication I've been forced to take. It won't be easy though because people are so freaking ignorant.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 4, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> WHAT IF YOUR SPOILER WAS DEFECTIVE? WHAT IF IT WAS ALREADY OPENED?



THAT'S NOT HOW SPOILERS WORK, SUSAN, AND IT WASN'T.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 5, 2015)

Seeing the psychiatrist today and I have a strong feeling I`ll go on new meds or a higher dose, meaning I will have a hard couple of weeks ahead of me, with withdrawal and a starter period of new meds.....

But I`m happy he made time to see me, since I loath my regular shrink and this one actually cared enough to make room for me, even though he is busy as hell.


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't know if I'm happy in my relationship anymore.
I don't really have anyone to talk about it with to get advice, either.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

I feel so detached from people and like maaan I wanna go live somewhere where no one knows me and just start a new life... (animal crossing much? hahaha) but I can't bc I'm too young for that T__T


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 5, 2015)

I am so mad right now  Not like I put 3 hours of work in, ya know.... still same thing as earlier


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2015)

Why didn't anybody tell me avocados were called alligator pears?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Why didn't anybody tell me avocados were called alligator pears?



I only knew the ...man parts connection not pears lel

also the lack of btb for me right meow.  DAMN I always have enough when no one's selling but when they are NOPE NOPE


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2015)

lel truth, i am getting stabbed in the gum by raw ramen, its really mean


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

why why why why whyyhyhyhywhwwhyw doesn't netflix and hulu work in this country gahdamn


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> lel truth, i am getting stabbed in the gum by raw ramen, its really mean



yes it is  i want spicy ramen bu they only jav oriental here rn


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2015)

tokkio said:


> why why why why whyyhyhyhywhwwhyw doesn't netflix and hulu work in this country gahdamn



hack the net


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> hack the net



ikr we dont jav hulu here it sucks


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 5, 2015)

I spent 30 minutes fighting a Stygian Zinogre to get killed just when he was ready to capture. Damn Deviljho that came along. The only worse monster to show up as an extra is that annoying Seregios....

so now I got to do the whole thing again, but I can`t find the motivation for it....... Graaaahhh! Its the last mission before HR7 and then I can hunt a monster I need the parts of to upgrade some important weapons.....


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 5, 2015)

This is really pretty minor, but I feel like every time I try to be friendly I come across as either overbearing or annoying.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 5, 2015)

So apparently I'm really rude without realizing it.


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2015)

My classmates suck -_-


----------



## Naiad (Jun 5, 2015)

when the teacher blames the entire class for being too loud 
but it's like
just one kid
and the kid is her favorite so of course everyone should be punished but that guy : )


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 5, 2015)

Beardo said:


> So apparently I'm really rude without realizing it.



Not at all :I

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finally got in contact with the person... still haven't been payed after getting noted


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't know if I want to go out to the lake to catch a dragonfly or if I should just be happy with the bugs I have right now...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

There are always two little fragments of rice that refuse to be chewed up.


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 6, 2015)

Wmy braces are bothering me, sometimes I daydream of myself ripping them off and magically all the pain and annoyance is gone, but in reality its gunna hurt like hell if I rip em off =.=


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 6, 2015)

Real hungry right now but I can't eat for fear that the bad stomach ache I got twice already will come back again fml. :U

(And the smell of bacon nearby doesn't help in the slightest. :U)


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 6, 2015)

I hate camping, my parents make me go with them even though the school year's almost done, and there are all these bugs that bite. So horrible.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 6, 2015)

I never got my pay and our connection has ended, I wouldn't have minded if it wasn't such hard a task to complete


----------



## Soraru (Jun 6, 2015)

i recently got my ears pierced. Its bugging me because im not used to feeling weight on my soft lil baby nubs.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 6, 2015)

Soraru said:


> i recently got my ears pierced. Its bugging me because im not used to feeling weight on my soft lil baby nubs.



My dad would FLIP if I got my ears pierced, or any piercings in general. He lives like two hours away from me but I visit him about once a week. He wants me to "stay natural," and he would also get mad if I wore makeup or tattoos (real or fake) in front of him. He says that if God wanted people to have piercings, he would've crated humans with them. Dad would let me wear clip ons though, but I rarely see those.

I don't really want my ears pierced anyway. I'd probably cry and scream like a two year old.

Anyway, I'm bothered by the fact that I can't play music while I'm active on Bell Tree when I'm on my phone (as in select a video on YouTube which plays good music, minimize it so it's still playing, and browsing Bell Tree or any other site while I listen to it)


----------



## doveling (Jun 7, 2015)

ARGH honestly hating paypal right now.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm posting on like 85 different Brewster threads and it's like 5:30 in the morning

and it just looks so awkward when you're the newest comment on so many things at once, like it makes you look obnoxious


likelikelikelikelikelikelikelike I don't usually talk like this and now it makes me look even more obnoxious ;-;


----------



## Naiad (Jun 7, 2015)

when someone updates their fanfiction and u get a notification
its been like 
two years since i checked FFnet why is this in my inbox


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 7, 2015)

Also mrw I go across the house to the kitchen to refill on tea, then as I'm walking back to my room I'm sipping on it, until I arrive at my room with an empty glass

Satisfaction


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

I need 7k btb rn

i mean since you are allowed I could sell my rl stuff for it.. or just do an art shop..

ugh stinky stink


----------



## mintellect (Jun 7, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> I'm posting on like 85 different Brewster threads and it's like 5:30 in the morning
> 
> and it just looks so awkward when you're the newest comment on so many things at once, like it makes you look obnoxious
> 
> ...



My first days on TBT I did that a lot, posting on lots of different threads.
I still do, but not as much.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh, haha. Oh jeez you're so ****ing funny. -_-#


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm probably gonna miss out on this LE too *Cry*


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 7, 2015)

Spoiler: Long, very pissed off rant



So f***ing sick of my dad.
He has the nerve to always accuse me of having an attitude, yet the simplest things we ask him he gets all grumpy over it.
He argues with my brother ALLLL the time, and claims my brother is the one that argues; not him. IT TAKES TWO+ PEOPLE TO HAVE AN ARGUMENT!!! IT'S NOT ONE PERSON AND THE OTHER IS JUST THERE YELLING BACK, BUT NOT ARGUING, LIKE WTSF?????
Also, my brother has f***ing Autism, you can't expect him to act his age and understand how to be as a 17 year old, we've learned it doesn't work that way. He gets upset, he doesn't understand emotions like we do, he can't control his feelings as well as most. How the f*** are you gonna punish him for being the way he is. HE. WAS. BORN. THAT. WAY. He didn't choose to be born this way, even to be born, PERIOD. You didn't ask him to be born this way either, but he was, so as a f***ing parent you need to learn how to raise a kid with this disability, don't yell at him and ground him and then say he's the one arguing.

Learn how to f***ing raise your kids, instead of always yelling and expecting us to do everything for you like f***ing slaves.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Spoiler: Long, very pissed off rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen.. amen...

also altador cup on neopets is so fracking boring but I want rank 5 so yah


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Spoiler: Long, very pissed off rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is not enough amen to describe this one.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> There is not enough amen so describe this one.



true this.

also midsummer's weekend can suck diddles.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Amen.. amen...
> 
> also altador cup on neopets is so fracking boring but I want rank 5 so yah




who are you on Neo?? :0

that reminds me tho
i gotta log in to feed my pets


----------



## tumut (Jun 7, 2015)

My charger isn't long enough.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Amen.. amen...
> 
> also altador cup on neopets is so fracking boring but I want rank 5 so yah





FrozenDrinks said:


> There is not enough amen to describe this one.



And it's funny cuz he skipped church today cuz he didn't have any "nice clothes".
You think God's gonna judge you for wearing a t-shirt and jeans to church? They used to wear literal bed sheets...
Clothes doesn't determine whether you should come to church or not. Learning the word of God is.
Holy *****

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slye said:


> My charger isn't long enough.



Says every person ever.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Naiad said:


> who are you on Neo?? :0
> 
> that reminds me tho
> i gotta log in to feed my pets


_kankuro

feel free to add me


----------



## Naiad (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> _kankuro
> 
> feel free to add me



request sent :00

my profile is so cringe worthy im crying


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2015)

I have cramps and it's not even that time of the month yet, wtf is this


----------



## Naiad (Jun 7, 2015)

when u catch an art thief

y'all didn't even try to hide that it looks nothing like your artstyle smh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Naiad said:


> when u catch an art thief
> 
> y'all didn't even try to hide that it looks nothing like your artstyle smh



wow.. some people are just ech >>


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 7, 2015)

Nothing?


----------



## Naiad (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> wow.. some people are just ech >>



yeah it's kinda like

http://pastel-bunbun.deviantart.com/art/Grass-Type-Cotton-Bunny-Suu-by-Pastel-BunBun-DA-521115343

but it matches nothing else in their gallery???
the original is here:

http://merollet.deviantart.com/art/Adopt-01-Closed-386605626

and the real owner paid $180 for her
it pisses me off that people do that tbh?? 
someone paid real money for her, don't just steal it what the ****


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 7, 2015)

It's bothering because I've never asked this before lmao.

What the heck is up with Flower crowns or whatever they're called


----------



## mintellect (Jun 7, 2015)

...I think flower crowns are pretty ;-;


----------



## tumut (Jun 7, 2015)

I hate waiting and trying to kill time.


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2015)

I feel like I'm always being ignored or forgotten, like everytime I do something it's annoying. I'm probably just paranoid but just.,,


----------



## Sinister (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't like Mondays.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 7, 2015)

Sai just randomly closed out in the middle of me attempting a comic sketch..
So it just killed that and the other 4 WIPs I had up.........


----------



## Beardo (Jun 7, 2015)

Ugh I feel like I'm improving at art, but it means nothing because I can't do digital


----------



## Naiad (Jun 7, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Ugh I feel like I'm improving at art, but it means nothing because I can't do digital



why can't you do digital?? :00


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 7, 2015)

I've been waiting for some good movie releases to come out. I've been a little disappointed with the ones I've seen lately. I'm hoping Jurassic World will be good.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 7, 2015)

I just really want a ship in a bottle T^T


----------



## Naiad (Jun 7, 2015)

i think a house down the street is on fire


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 7, 2015)

Time bothers me. I would like to see the E3 results, but time is too slow as the E3 hasn't happened yet.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 7, 2015)

Naiad said:


> i think a house down the street is on fire



What a great neighbor. 
"House down the street may be on fire, better tell TBT." 
XD Naaahhhh, I'm just messing with ya.


----------



## Cyrene (Jun 7, 2015)

I just want to forget all about my ex and move on with my life already and school, work... Bleh


----------



## Peebers (Jun 7, 2015)

school is tomorrow 
it really just hit me
im not ready

at all
i feel so insecure and ugh
not ready 

10/10 im probs going to spend the whole day crying inside and waiting to go home and then remembering i have to wake up tomorrow..again. 

ugh ugh ugh i know the first week or so of school is pretty chill, but it doesnt help at all and its making me super nervous and panick-y 

someone kill me now please <3


----------



## Naiad (Jun 7, 2015)

Peebers said:


> school is tomorrow
> it really just hit me
> im not ready
> 
> ...



where do you live?? :0
I'm ending school on Thursday, haha
good luck with school, though <3


----------



## Liseli (Jun 7, 2015)

The fact that I'm still in school for three more days bothers me.


----------



## tobi! (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm a senior in high school and I still have two weeks left.


----------



## Peebers (Jun 7, 2015)

Naiad said:


> where do you live?? :0
> I'm ending school on Thursday, haha
> good luck with school, though <3



Philippines! Our school starts around the same time your school ends ;v;
Ahh that's great! Enjoy your summer <3 
aww thank you! I'm mainly super nervous bc im graduating and grades and projects and tests and homework and studying and EVERYTHInG


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 8, 2015)

who the **** is that yelling outside
dont they know its too late for tht
the ice cream man's duty is over
go to sleep


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

Being dizzy and feeling like I am on a boat or something while I am standing/sitting still. I really hope this vertigo goes away soon so I wont have to get like surgery to get my labyrinth dissected or something... My ears are cute and don't need scars on them thanks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Being dizzy and feeling like I am on a boat or something while I am standing/sitting still. I really hope this vertigo goes away soon so I wont have to get like surgery to get my labyrinth dissected or something... My ears are cute and don't need scars on them thanks.



i hate getting dizzy like that it freaks me out


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 8, 2015)

Invasion of the Turtles/ Tortoises!!

Also, whats with the user stuff? Looks strange when i click someones.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

We are the turtgang on tbt, look out!

Also wtf random chest pain, not now I have enough problems going on right meow as is!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Kenshingumi said:


> Invasion of the Turtles/ Tortoises!!
> 
> Also, whats with the user stuff? Looks strange when i click someones.



we're the turt gang royalty watch out indeed!

also listening to old japanese military music rn it's kinda creepy.


----------



## Nay (Jun 8, 2015)

My friend is ignoring me for whatever god damn reason, I don't even know.

ugh if she doesn't reply to me within a day I feel like I'm going to barf. I hate the cold shoulder. I hate not knowing if I did something wrong. If she doesn't like me, why can't she just tell me so ?? It would be infinitely easier to bear than silence.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Nay said:


> My friend is ignoring me for whatever god damn reason, I don't even know.
> 
> ugh if she doesn't reply to me within a day I feel like I'm going to barf. I hate the cold shoulder. I hate not knowing if I did something wrong. If she doesn't like me, why can't she just tell me so ?? It would be infinitely easier to bear than silence.


Silence is the worst.. It's like either you feel you did something, or not and they wont tell you.


----------



## Nay (Jun 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Silence is the worst.. It's like either you feel you did something, or not and they wont tell you.



True. ;; I was kind of panicking when I wrote the post. I'm not angry at her I guess. I just wish she'd tell me what's up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

i see.. yeah they usually never tell you though.. for reasons..

also damn tax dudes gimme my dough :[


----------



## doveling (Jun 8, 2015)

4hr mountain climb
my legs hurt ;_;


----------



## doveling (Jun 8, 2015)

double post what


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

i hope i dont like pass out at bf parents house tomorrow because of vertigo, like i am not about this, i want to play with babies tomorrow!


----------



## mintellect (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm tired. Like I am every frikin day I have to wake up at 6:45-7:00 for school.
But I guess lots of people here have to wake up earlier.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

my inability to draw very well, trying to make ref sheets for sonas but jfc


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

im tired and i dont really wanna go away for midsummer but i dont think i can stay here really


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't want it to be Monday


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2015)

my brother now drinks alcohol yay fun


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

im so tired which is kinda weird cause i slept good ugh


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 8, 2015)

Myeh, my throat feels like sandpaper...


----------



## Saylor (Jun 8, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Myeh, my throat feels like sandpaper...


I hope it feels better soon.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 8, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I hope it feels better soon.



Me too.


----------



## Grace12 (Jun 8, 2015)

My "friend" keeps lying to me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Not much at the moment. I had a great day/afternoon despite being tired before and I finally achieved the white feather


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 8, 2015)

so tired :<


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

^i kinda am but i feel good now so not that bad

also tax people i want ma dough i already owe like 50 bucks to my mom f it


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm going to have a nervous breakdown I swear to god I'm going to lose it


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

bread crumbs all over my legs it's itchy


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 8, 2015)

oh my GOD my stomach hurts so bad
it feels like smth is burning inside
ouchh


----------



## mintellect (Jun 8, 2015)

One of my teeth is really really loose and it's annoying the * outta me.


----------



## Mints (Jun 8, 2015)

FINALSSSSssssSSSS

It's killing me. The fact the most  my online friends are out of school already and I'm still here doing all I can in order to just past this year ;-;


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 8, 2015)

I can't plan anything with anyone cuz everyone else around me always changes plans and it effects what I am able to do or not do.


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2015)

My mom got all pissy because I told her I can't sleep. Like ffs mom back the hell off


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 8, 2015)

Theres this 26 guy talking to my 16 years old friend. I know the 26 years old guy and what his intentions are and that creeps me out.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 8, 2015)

Redlatios said:


> Theres this 26 guy talking to my 16 years old friend. I know the 26 years old guy and what his intentions are and that creeps me out.



Does that guy call her Red?


----------



## Zane (Jun 9, 2015)

it's so warm and muggy ugh



Redlatios said:


> Theres this 26 guy talking to my 16 years old friend. I know the 26 years old guy and what his intentions are and that creeps me out.



beat him up


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2015)

Zane said:


> it's so warm and muggy ugh



So it has gotten warm in where it gets really cold.

Speaking of Canadian weather, are the geese annoying?


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 9, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Does that guy call her Red?



Talks to him on facebook. I think he knows where he studies too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> beat him up


I might.


----------



## tumut (Jun 9, 2015)

I just woke up. It's 1am and I went to take a "nap" at 6pm. There went my sleep schedule.


----------



## Zane (Jun 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> So it has gotten warm in where it gets really cold.
> 
> Speaking of Canadian weather, are the geese annoying?



ya dude we're coming up on wildfire season :(((((
And they r actually, they're overpopulated and all they like to do is mess up all the beaches. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Zane said:


> ya dude we're coming up on wildfire season :(((((
> And they r actually, they're overpopulated and all they like to do is mess up all the beaches. lol



hah, they do here as well.

anyways waking up early like why the fraack i dont need to go anywhere today


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 9, 2015)

Zane said:


> ya dude we're coming up on wildfire season :(((((
> And they r actually, they're overpopulated and all they like to do is mess up all the beaches. lol



Trust me, today is 100 around here and is supposed to get hotter, we are in a drought so everything is a brush fire waiting to happen


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Trust me, today is 100 around here and is supposed to get hotter, we are in a drought so everything is a brush fire waiting to happen



i miss last summer it was so hot :[ now it's like early autumn weather here


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

My brother hitting things and smashing the ps3 controller on the ground and swearing and yelling because he keeps dying in his game


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

i want to buy a gaaaammmmeeee im so bored in this house aarrrgghghghgh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

tokkio said:


> i want to buy a gaaaammmmeeee im so bored in this house aarrrgghghghgh



i wanna jav to but i no jav dough yet and i would need to get an used console if such lel


----------



## tumut (Jun 9, 2015)

tokkio said:


> i want to buy a gaaaammmmeeee im so bored in this house aarrrgghghghgh



Story of my life.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

STOP MOWING THE LAWN I WANT TO WATCH A FILM JFC


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

I cant sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

im annoyed. bleh


----------



## kayleee (Jun 9, 2015)

How dumb people on this forum can be


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 9, 2015)

Being the person who always initiates conversations is becoming exhausting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2015)

Zane said:


> ya dude we're coming up on wildfire season :(((((
> And they r actually, they're overpopulated and all they like to do is mess up all the beaches. lol



The noise bothers me more than the poop. When I hear a whole flock of Canada geese flying, it sounds like a bunch of dying chickens or something making their sounds. I can hear them even when I'm inside.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The noise bothers me more than the poop. When I hear a whole flock of Canada geese flying, it sounds like a bunch of dying chickens or something making their sounds. I can hear them even when I'm inside.



yah.. i'm glad i dont live too close to the lakes here, their sounds are horrid.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yah.. i'm glad i dont live too close to the lakes here, their sounds are horrid.



Although we don't get them here from where I live, I once lived in the suburbs of Kansas City. We had a few lakes over there. That's where we have been getting the geese.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Although we don't get them here from where I live, I once lived in the suburbs of Kansas City. We had a few lakes over there. That's where we have been getting the geese.



Ah, I see :3

Also, ugh midsummer's the worst :c


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Ah, I see :3
> 
> Also, ugh midsummer's the worst :c



I just don't like summer. But yeah, August is the worst month of the year (generally). There are no holidays, almost no video game releases, it's all hot and humid, and school begins.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I just don't like summer. But yeah, August is the worst month of the year (generally). There are no holidays, almost no video game releases, it's all hot and humid, and school begins.



Yah, I agree. I don't like summer holidays because everyone expects you to stuff with them and when you don't want they are all like omg y u so boring, come on ur free etc. 

Dude I'm 23 I choose what I want thank you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yah, I agree. I don't like summer holidays because everyone expects you to stuff with them and when you don't want they are all like omg y u so boring, come on ur free etc.
> 
> Dude I'm 23 I choose what I want thank you.



In America, we almost have no holidays in the summer, and definitely no holidays in August.

Here are the holidays we celebrate in America (by month):

January: New Year's, Martin Luther King Day
February: Groundhog's Day, Valentine's Day, President's Day, and the birthdays of Washington and Lincoln
March: St Patrick's Day, first day of spring, sometimes Easter
April: April Fool's, Earth Day, sometimes Easter
May: Cinco de Mayo, Memorial Day, Mother's Day
June: Flag Day, Father's Day, first day of summer
July: 4th of July
September: Labor Day, Grandparent's Day, first day of fall
October: Columbus Day, Halloween
November: Veteran's Day, Thanksgivings
December: Christmas, New Year's

Is there any month that I skipped?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

August.

hah.. i feel you though. some holidays are alright but midsummer is just a bad excuse for getting people together and do nothing


----------



## mintellect (Jun 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> In America, we almost have no holidays in the summer, and definitely no holidays in August.
> 
> Here are the holidays we celebrate in America (by month):
> 
> ...



There's actually a holiday pretty much every day of the year, but not major ones. Every day there are thousands of birthdays, at least one saint's feast day, and silly stuff like National Hug a Cat Day, National Doughnut Day, National Dog Day, etc.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 9, 2015)

My roommate and I are gonna FaceTime tomorrow and I'm super nervous that something will go wrong and we'll hate each other before the school year even starts.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 9, 2015)

I say "lol" to much when typing.
I just feel like if I don't say it or include an emotion ppl will take it as rude or mean or something, idk @ .@
Just hard to express your typing in the way you're saying it in your head.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 9, 2015)

Ugh just people and my dog

like I love her but I swear she's trying to kill me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 10, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> There's actually a holiday pretty much every day of the year, but not major ones. Every day there are thousands of birthdays, at least one saint's feast day, and silly stuff like National Hug a Cat Day, National Doughnut Day, National Dog Day, etc.



Yeah, we do have a lot of weird days like that. The most significant one was 4/20, or National Weed Day. I also heard of Talk like a Pirate Day and Sweets Day.

I can come up with a list of extended North American holidays (and not the US).


----------



## toxapex (Jun 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, we do have a lot of weird days like that. The most significant one was 4/20, or National Weed Day. I also heard of Talk like a Pirate Day and Sweets Day.
> 
> I can come up with a list of extended North American holidays (and not the US).



Actually, 4/20 is Mother 3's anniversary. I am too busy playing Mother 3 to weed my garden on that day.


----------



## Nay (Jun 10, 2015)

Cant wait until this week is over man


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I say "lol" to much when typing.
> I just feel like if I don't say it or include an emotion ppl will take it as rude or mean or something, idk @ .@
> Just hard to express your typing in the way you're saying it in your head.



same.... along with "hahah" tbh.. i meannn yeah sometimes I'm actually laughing but idk if i dont use those kinds of things my sentences feel so serious and just agugguu


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 10, 2015)

Circular reasoning - not a good way to argue with somebody (like asking why they like something or not).


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 10, 2015)

I feel so stupid.... just like I don't belong anywhere


----------



## piichinu (Jun 10, 2015)

My lips hurt

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I just don't like summer. But yeah, August is the worst month of the year (generally). There are no holidays, almost no video game releases, it's all hot and humid, and school begins.


Crying that's when my birthday is


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 10, 2015)

piimisu said:


> My lips hurt
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Same here man XD my 16th birthday and no new releases, I was hoping for ANHappy Home but thats fall


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 10, 2015)

I wanna talk to someone but my friends aren't onnnnnnn... sob


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 10, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I wanna talk to someone but my friends aren't onnnnnnn... sob



I know this feeling :I


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 10, 2015)

I'd talk to you but I'm gonna get off now anyway.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 10, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I'd talk to you but I'm gonna get off now anyway.



Aw dang  okie dokie  you go relaxxxx


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

pimples around/on my ear they hurt so much and since you dont really have a lot of skin around there you cant squeeze them either.. not that you should but idk it helps for me


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

*IT'S SO HOT*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

^wrong thread lol


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

^lol why?????
its hot and its bothering me ;^;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

that for cover your ears lel

also random telemarketing people calling at 9 am go sleep u ****ers


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

ohhh ok lol oops


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

ya

also why do i keep waking up so early do i rly need to stay up until 4 am the hell


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

I 4get how to mek spoler


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

oh god these people are so slow and they never told me it would take extra time agaaaah


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

But u were the one that told me


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 10, 2015)

tokkio said:


> same.... along with "hahah" tbh.. i meannn yeah sometimes I'm actually laughing but idk if i dont use those kinds of things my sentences feel so serious and just agugguu



Exactly! 
I've just been misunderstood over texting and stuff so much, now I feel like I gotta overcompensate from apparently typing like a rude person?? Idek..


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 10, 2015)

Double posts...
They can go die.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 10, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Exactly!
> I've just been misunderstood over texting and stuff so much, now I feel like I gotta overcompensate from apparently typing like a rude person?? Idek..



Yeah, when I write in forums I use "lol" and "haha" a lot more than I would when texting my friends because people don't know me here, so stuff I say may come across as rude. I've been phasing that out a little, but thankfully it's not as bad as when I used to use unnecessary smilies and "uvu" all the time.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 10, 2015)

Spoiler: lame



My old best friend tried to get in contact with me last night. It's been almost a year since we talked to each other, and we both deleted all of each other's contacts, but I guess we had the numbers memorized because she texted me and I knew it was her even though she didn't say it was right away. She asked how I was doing and we talked for a bit but then I lied and told her that she must've gotten the wrong number because I didn't recognize it, and now I'm thinking about it and I feel so bad. I know I did the right thing in deciding I wasn't going to talk to her anymore because I don't think being in the relationship we had was healthy for either of us, and even though she made me feel so much less isolated, she brought out a lot of other problems in me and I'm sure I did the same and I don't think either of us deserve that. I just feel so bad for lying to her. I was caught off guard and I wish it would've occurred to me to be honest and tell her we shouldn't talk to each other anymore because it was so mean to lie.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

i guess i jav to buy a new vita rather than used which kinda sucks but bruh i want it


----------



## Improv (Jun 10, 2015)

Two sections on my SAT aren't being scored (along with 482,999 other people's exam) which means the rest of the test is going to be scored harsher, which means my SAT score is going to be lower than it should and there's nothing anyone can do about it and they're not offering retakes or refunds even though it's their fault for having an error on the two sections


----------



## Ceri (Jun 10, 2015)

Animal abusers.
People who leave dog crap in baggies on the sidewalk.
Back pain during cardio.
People who don't know the difference between turtles and tortoises. >_<


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

Ceri said:


> People who don't know the difference between turtles and tortoises. >_<



we do. we just dont care like all the species categorization people.

also the evening sun go away i dont want you in the kitchen


----------



## mintellect (Jun 10, 2015)

We got yearbooks today, and i was showing it to my friend. There were pictures from a play we did and the guy i like had to wear an ugly outfit and really bad makeup, and she was making fun of me for liking that guy and showing some other kid >.< She eventually showed him what he really looked like though.
The guy i like does a lot of acting, and he doesn't like sports, which i really like about him because I don't like sports either and I really love acting and getting up on stage in general.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 10, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler: lame
> 
> 
> 
> My old best friend tried to get in contact with me last night. It's been almost a year since we talked to each other, and we both deleted all of each other's contacts, but I guess we had the numbers memorized because she texted me and I knew it was her even though she didn't say it was right away. She asked how I was doing and we talked for a bit but then I lied and told her that she must've gotten the wrong number because I didn't recognize it, and now I'm thinking about it and I feel so bad. I know I did the right thing in deciding I wasn't going to talk to her anymore because I don't think being in the relationship we had was healthy for either of us, and even though she made me feel so much less isolated, she brought out a lot of other problems in me and I'm sure I did the same and I don't think either of us deserve that. I just feel so bad for lying to her. I was caught off guard and I wish it would've occurred to me to be honest and tell her we shouldn't talk to each other anymore because it was so mean to lie.



Oh honey.... you did somthing to try an fix it at least..... sorry it didn't work out


----------



## Nay (Jun 10, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Spoiler: lame
> 
> 
> 
> My old best friend tried to get in contact with me last night. It's been almost a year since we talked to each other, and we both deleted all of each other's contacts, but I guess we had the numbers memorized because she texted me and I knew it was her even though she didn't say it was right away. She asked how I was doing and we talked for a bit but then I lied and told her that she must've gotten the wrong number because I didn't recognize it, and now I'm thinking about it and I feel so bad. I know I did the right thing in deciding I wasn't going to talk to her anymore because I don't think being in the relationship we had was healthy for either of us, and even though she made me feel so much less isolated, she brought out a lot of other problems in me and I'm sure I did the same and I don't think either of us deserve that. I just feel so bad for lying to her. I was caught off guard and I wish it would've occurred to me to be honest and tell her we shouldn't talk to each other anymore because it was so mean to lie.



Hey i know that feel... imo, if u felt the need to lie there must have been a reason for it, knee-jerk or whatever. Good on you for doing what's good for you.


----------



## DreamyJester (Jun 10, 2015)

well ill start with something about this forum 
i have absolutely NO clue what any of the lingo means 
I feel so noob!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 10, 2015)

DreamyJester said:


> well ill start with something about this forum
> i have absolutely NO clue what any of the lingo means
> I feel so noob!



If you need help let me know  I can help you out


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

after weeks of clear skin, my skin is starting to break out and im starting to die inside T__T all i want is clear skin pls have mercy


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 10, 2015)

tokkio said:


> after weeks of clear skin, my skin is starting to break out and im starting to die inside T__T all i want is clear skin pls have mercy



Oh psh, a few pimples are bad, you still look amazing :3 You don't wanna see my skin man


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, I had a sore throat and took a cough drop (that just happened to be expired) and now my tongue is numb and so is my throat, it worked but it feels like there's something stuck in my throat every time I swallow :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm convinced every Nintendo game makes me rage like crazy now.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 11, 2015)

I got a 2 week ban from Miiverse.

I absolutely hate this part.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 11, 2015)

just went to the nintendo site bc i was bored and i juST SAW THIS: 

"_And, some future titles will be exclusively playable on the New Nintendo 3DS XL._" 

WHAT WHATWTHT WHAT WHTHTWWAAHHTTHWAA THWAHT THW
I-- 
I JUST---


----------



## Two (Jun 11, 2015)

One word.

school.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 11, 2015)

almost asleep an then wake up to a huge spider above you ;3; compared to the blossoms on my wall it is the size of the bushels of them... Help.....it traveled from above my bed to the center of the room and over to my easel stand of autographs, all over Yaya Han, drops onto the floor and I threw/dropped a shoe on it and it scurried away part crushed ;3; I am so scared cause it is not like a Daddy long legs, and I only know 3 spiders that look like that and one is super deadly... all I can say is it has access to Manga and my wall.... ITS GONNA KILL ME IN MY SLEEP ;0;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

windows update go suck my dids i dont want to wait five hours for a minor update that does nothing


----------



## mintellect (Jun 11, 2015)

tokkio said:


> just went to the nintendo site bc i was bored and i juST SAW THIS:
> 
> "_And, some future titles will be exclusively playable on the New Nintendo 3DS XL._"
> 
> ...



ARE YOU F************ING KIDDING ME
Well at least if I find my 3rd ACNL gamecard I can play on 3 different 3Ds' now...
But seriously, Nintendo? I get your'e trying to make money, but I'm pretty sure the game inserter thing is the same size as the one on regular 3Ds'... 
Ohh right, the little extra circle pad... There was a demo 3DS at Target and it hardly moved at all... But apparently it's gonna be nessesary to play certian games for some reason!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

^that is just stupid. i can get if you wanted the MM one but to make it just because they are p much similar except for a few tiny deets in the software.. kek nintendo.

also RIP Christopher Lee


----------



## Mints (Jun 11, 2015)

i just ate a hamburger. lol.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 11, 2015)

eating hamburgers dont bother me
except if there are pickles, ketchup, and mayo in it..


----------



## Albuns (Jun 11, 2015)

Trying to get close to someone but them not allowing you to.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My temporary solution is by eating ice cream, and looking at alpaca pictures, always makes me giggle~


----------



## Naiad (Jun 11, 2015)

this one person i follow is releasing 120 asks at once and it's cluttering the **** out of my dash


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

Naiad said:


> this one person i follow is releasing 120 asks at once and it's cluttering the **** out of my dash



holy mac and cheese ?o

also i want weeeekeeeeend. and i need more tops...


----------



## RayOfHope (Jun 11, 2015)

...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 11, 2015)

I can't believe this... I didn't spend a cent on Pokemon Shuffle. I saved up 18,000 coins just to catch Mewtwo... I used disruption delay, mega start, and complexity -1. I beat him with 43 seconds to spare giving me a 43% catch rate. It failed to catch him. No biggy, I'll just use my great ball and catch him with an 86% catch rate. Wiggles once and he escapes. **** this game. I seriously don't even know if I want to play anymore after that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

evvie stop smoking weed i dont have much tbt i just had before i bought my feather ...


----------



## tumut (Jun 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> evvie stop smoking weed i dont have much tbt i just had before i bought my feather ...



Holy **** you actually have the white feather.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

Slye said:


> Holy **** you actually have the white feather.


yes, finally ^_^


----------



## mintellect (Jun 11, 2015)

Ohhh, so that's what the 30k was spent on?


----------



## moubliez (Jun 11, 2015)

Im so stressed about all these adult things right now. I still dont have insurance, I now dont have a car and need to get to work and live in a small town so public transportation is a very strange bus. Im moving into a new place and can't afford paying two rents AND buying a new car. I havent even started packing. I just had a melt down because my lease office called and only gave me an hour to decide on when to sign my lease and I had to have my co-signer with me and I dont know their schedule. So all in all. Alot....
Its not a good time....


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

my throat hurts ..and i woke up just now hope it's not the tonsils or anything :c


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 12, 2015)

^Nice excuse to bury your face in icecream though.

They were out of Pepsi light, so now I`m drinking coca cola light.
It just isn`t the same.....


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

^agrees on both lol

also now it's headache instead fffUuuuu


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

People in my family have no patience and im so sick of my mum yelling at absolutely everything. And when she isnt yelling she talks so loudly and i just hate it. And im so sick of her saying homophobic things and just disgusting things in general


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

this tea srsly taste crap but i guess it does good.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> People in my family have no patience and im so sick of my mum yelling at absolutely everything. And when she isnt yelling she talks so loudly and i just hate it. And im so sick of her saying homophobic things and just disgusting things in general



same goes for my uncle tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

my head feels better but tbh my legs are like slimy pasta


----------



## cIementine (Jun 12, 2015)

my mum is cooking creamy pasta because i told her i didn't like it and it is stupid


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> my mum is cooking creamy pasta because i told her i didn't like it and it is stupid



Creamy pasta is yummy  and im sorry my mum sometimes does stuff like thay to me too. 

And whats bothering me is that i cant stop looking at your avatar, it's amazing!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

mom stop being a jerk i said i feel better and headache is almost gone...


----------



## cIementine (Jun 12, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Creamy pasta is yummy  and im sorry my mum sometimes does stuff like thay to me too.
> 
> And whats bothering me is that i cant stop looking at your avatar, it's amazing!!!



no it's gross
and tell me about it !! troy is irresistable


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

pasta is mostly yummy i dont mind cream tbh

oh god mom you better not told our friends im too sick >>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Ohhh, so that's what the 30k was spent on?


Yeah, pretty much.. got a bit help from some friends with the rest but glad to have it now ^^


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah, pretty much.. got a bit help from some friends with the rest but glad to have it now ^^



I helped 

Also. Im sick of my brother always stealing things from my mum and taking food from the cupboard and drinking out of bottles in the fridge and outright lying about it when it's obvious and we see him do it.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 12, 2015)

I can't stand my family  Yet my dad took the day off and my sister just got home from school


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I helped
> 
> Also. Im sick of my brother always stealing things from my mum and taking food from the cupboard and drinking out of bottles in the fridge and outright lying about it when it's obvious and we see him do it.



2 tbt always

confront him lol or just threaten him


----------



## Naiad (Jun 12, 2015)

its my sister's graduation day and my mom has to make it about herself like

you do not have the right to show up an hour late and complain


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2015)

My parents are going to be the death of me omfg stop pretending our family is all lovey in public mom when you know it's not true


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 12, 2015)

I wish my allergies would take a long walk down a steep cliff with cactus at the bottom.

But I do not want any medicine. F*** that, I'll just wait for this to blow over. :U


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 12, 2015)

Ended up staying up until 4:30am watching Space Dandy and slept in until 1pm. I've been sleeping in way too late since summer started last month and I hate sleeping in so late but I don't like going to bed early either ughh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> 2 tbt always
> 
> confront him lol or just threaten him



Bruh i swear he  is capable of killing me so that is no option


----------



## mintellect (Jun 12, 2015)

I got my crush to sign my yearbook, and this is part of what he wrote:

"Diana, you are such a sweet, funny *friend*"

And I'm stuck in the friend zone again and again....

It still was pretty nice though, and he left his number without me having to ask.
At least its a step up from last year, where he just wrote H.A.G.S. and I had to ask him to write his number.


----------



## Zane (Jun 12, 2015)

beach thing got cancelled due 2 weather so I decided I'd just draw all day but ofc I'm having one of those days where I can't wuhuhuhu


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 12, 2015)

a pair of cutie shorts from poshmark arrived and they're actually a medium when it said they'd be a small and i am very upset


----------



## mintellect (Jun 12, 2015)

Zane said:


> beach thing got cancelled due 2 weather so I decided I'd just draw all day but ofc I'm having one of those days where I can't wuhuhuhu



Over here the weather is pretty nice, though.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 12, 2015)

"You're not having panic attacks, you just think you are!"

F*** you, too. No wonder I don't tell you **** anymore. :U


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)

I hate myself I still love my ex boyfriend, that thing is I didn't want to break up with him, but I felt like he deserved better then me so I thought it was for the best even though it hurt me to do so, and not to mention I hurt him and I feel awful about it I messed up but hey at least me and him are still good friends so, that's good enough I'm happy I still at least have a friendship with him since me and him started out as good friends before we started dating.​


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm hungover and I have a bunch of bruises from people


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> I hate myself I still love my ex boyfriend, that thing is I didn't want to break up with him, but I felt like he deserved better then me so I thought it was for the best even though it hurt me to do so, and not to mention I hurt him and I feel awful about it I messed up but hey at least me and him are still good friends so, that's good enough I'm happy I still at least have a friendship with him since me and him started out as good friends before we started dating.​



You should never have to feel like you're not good enough for someone. Maybe you aught to tell him how you feel and see if the feelings are mutual, and if so maybe try getting back together. 

Also, why the frickle is my tummy hurting, as if my jaw and vertigo wasn't bad enough, and lack of sleep, frack, i shouldn't be at work. >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

i hope i dont get fever now i'd kill anyone i wanna go away tonight


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

My brother is smoking/burning something that smells absolutely horrible


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> My brother is smoking/burning something that smells absolutely horrible



mmm probably da loud bro


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> mmm probably da loud bro



What. If that means weed then i wouldnt know. I dont exactly know what it smells like ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

yeah weed lel


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Well he did have his drug buddies over earlier again. 



And anyway i overcooked my pasta ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Well he did have his drug buddies over earlier again.
> 
> 
> 
> And anyway i overcooked my pasta ;-;



gimme some kush loud bro

gj gj


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> gimme some kush loud bro
> 
> gj gj



Please stop now. 


And my lazy brother cant even cook a microwave meal for himself. He cant get off his lazy ass to press a button on the microwave.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There are two different brothers btw


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

lol you say to me to stop yet you keep posting wherever i go did orange take over your body?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lol you say to me to stop yet you keep posting wherever i go did orange take over your body?



I mean stop with the weed.   


And i post everywhere you go? Its not my fault you keep posting in the basement. Get over it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

weed is good


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

dandelions are my favorite weed


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

Wrong weed


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Wrong weed



exactly lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

i'm not stupid jfc, i literally live in "the drug place" of my region. I know. -____-


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i'm not stupid jfc, i literally live in "the drug place" of my region. I know. -____-



Jesus I was kidding, calm yourself


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Jesus I was kidding, calm yourself



i will not be calmed


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

*feeds tomatoes nom*

... gah


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i will not be calmed


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

ahh yes, much better


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Turtles r ugli


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Turtles r ugli



u r 

turts r life


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> u r
> 
> turts r life


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> u r
> 
> turts r life



I know im ugly thanks. 
Turtles can b ur lyf but they still ug asf


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

they r nice

turt r love turts r life


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

They Can b nice but they still uglehhh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

turts are hella cute, you don't even know


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> turts are hella cute, you don't even know



You dont even know me so dont assume i dont know.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 13, 2015)

About to go to my permit test, wish me luck


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> About to go to my permit test, wish me luck



Good luck! Im never going for my licence. Oops


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Good luck! Im never going for my licence. Oops



I don't want it but my parents want me to have it


----------



## Aryxia (Jun 13, 2015)

I have absolutely no motivation in me and I have four finals next week that I haven't even begun studying for yet.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 13, 2015)

Dying because I can't wait for Smash news tomorrow, I want me some Loosecrust, Roo and Ray.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 13, 2015)

I forgot about my 3DS in the car, which mom took and now I can't have it for the rest of the night...


----------



## SweetFuse (Jun 13, 2015)

Art is hard.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Spoiler



my mum and my brother are yelling and i think my brother is sayibg he wants to kill himself


----------



## tumut (Jun 13, 2015)

My 3ds charger might not be here tomorrow and someone went through the trouble to transfer a villager to another cycling town for me.


----------



## Prabha (Jun 13, 2015)

It kind of feels like I'm suffocating... 
music doesn't even help anymore


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

That my boyfriend just kind of left after he got off work. =[ I'm gunna be really sad if he comes home drunk cause the guy he left with is an alcoholic and whenever he hangs out with him they get ****faced. Please no.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 13, 2015)

uhghghghgh



everything


----------



## tumut (Jun 13, 2015)

Beardo said:


> uhghghghgh
> 
> 
> 
> everything



Same. I could write paragraphs upon paragrahs on my problems.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

I just ate raw fish


----------



## Beardo (Jun 14, 2015)

Everyone needs the app vent


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Everyone needs the app vent



I have it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

I wish i had better hand writting, it looks so awful >.<


----------



## Zane (Jun 14, 2015)

Father's day comin up why


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

stupid cold

also our vinyl  record player is broke again frick frack


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

Zane said:


> Father's day comin up why



Fathers day is in september...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Fathers day is in september...



Not in America


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Not in America



Yea i just realised. Sorry!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

how dare you, you donger. AMURKUH


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Not in America



not in sweden either kek not until november


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

my bra is bothering me really bad, cant wait to go home and release sweater kittens


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> my bra is bothering me really bad, cant wait to go home and release sweater kittens



**** bras tbh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> **** bras tbh



if I didn't jav gigantic bewbs I wouldn't wear one ever, but it's a necessity if I don't want them on my knees. >.<


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> if I didn't jav gigantic bewbs I wouldn't wear one ever, but it's a necessity if I don't want them on my knees. >.<



They are always the probelem


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> They are always the probelem



i'm gunna cut them off like an amazonian woman


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i'm gunna cut them off like an amazonian woman



Cut mine off too pls


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Cut mine off too pls



you gotta do it urself to show strength as a warrior


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> if I didn't jav gigantic bewbs I wouldn't wear one ever, but it's a necessity if I don't want them on my knees. >.<



cut em off indeed.. or idk just let them jiggle puffs


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> you gotta do it urself to show strength as a warrior



But i am not strong


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> But i am not strong



you'll never fit in with us amazonian women. >:[


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> you'll never fit in with us amazonian women. >:[



Well im not a woman anyway so


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> But i am not strong



cptn. obvious

also some ****ty paper here compares justin beaver to bob dylan the hell... ?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 14, 2015)

We are going to a proposal brunch and I hate makeup so after getting yelled at for sitting down playing a game I go to get dressed then I get yelled at for needing to put makeup on before the dress. I say I don't want it and she insists I NEED it. Am I to ugly to go natural. Same thing with my hair, I wanna leave it down, she wants it done. Do I have a say in what I wear and do?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> We are going to a proposal brunch and I hate makeup so after getting yelled at for sitting down playing a game I go to get dressed then I get yelled at for needing to put makeup on before the dress. I say I don't want it and she insists I NEED it. Am I to ugly to go natural. Same thing with my hair, I wanna leave it down, she wants it done. Do I have a say in what I wear and do?



not really, as long as you are clean and dont have greasy hair you dont really need it.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> not really, as long as you are clean and dont have greasy hair you dont really need it.



I took a shower last night so I better be clean, I shaved for this


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I took a shower last night so I better be clean, I shaved for this



ew shaving ;c


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ew shaving ;c



It takes to long and drought going on so my parents want me to cut down shower time and I need water to shave or I get cut a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> It takes to long and drought going on so my parents want me to cut down shower time and I need water to shave or I get cut a lot



oh.

well only thing i remove is like armpit if it gets too long i wanna jav some hair there though. very rarely legs if it's get too long as well

i'd never shave my kitty down there though, ew ew


----------



## Lolipup (Jun 14, 2015)

_I'm on the battle field like.. OH MY GOD!!!! D:_

^ I can't get this quote out of my head, and it's destroying me... also my lack of inspiration is wounding my writing skills, ew!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

i need to stop drooling at pretty dregs but smh those midnight-ish colored ones hnnnngg


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2015)

My mom thinks I'm too sarcastic but ffs she's the reason I even know what sarcasm is *die*


----------



## tumut (Jun 14, 2015)

I hate this heat. The temperature should never go over 75 degrees.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

stupid cold frack off ffssssss


----------



## tobi! (Jun 14, 2015)

Applying for college...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 15, 2015)

Norski said:


> Applying for college...



R.I.P.

So tired... I don't want to go to bed though.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

Slye said:


> I hate this heat. The temperature should never go over 75 degrees.



What the??? Thats not even hot at all


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 15, 2015)

Slye said:


> I hate this heat. The temperature should never go over 75 degrees.



I think 90?F should be the peak, and that would be in August. I can handle 80? weather, but I can barely handle 90? weather. 100? weather is intolerable.


----------



## tumut (Jun 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I think 90?F should be the peak, and that would be in August. I can handle 80? weather, but I can barely handle 90? weather. 100? weather is intolerable.



80 degrees at the most.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> What the??? Thats not even hot at all



Exactly. It shouldn't ever be hot.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 15, 2015)

I haven't watched the World Championship yet, due to helping my sister pack up after her graduation today, and driving home. However, all my social media are full of spoilers for it(Cosmo choked at the last minute, The Mother 1 announcement, etc). It don't think its worth watching anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slye said:


> I hate this heat. The temperature should never go over 75 degrees.



That'sa normal summer day here in Chicago. (Usually warmer-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 15, 2015)

The fact that I didn't really get to see my boyfriend much before work, again, two days in a row now, and the fact that I jav to stay really late at work, I'm going to be here from 10pm to 11:30 am >.< fml, but I need to make up for the time I missed last week


----------



## Naiad (Jun 15, 2015)

when people don't text u back
alright ill see ur scrawny ass when school starts leTS FIGHT


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm tired of doing nothing for days.  I can't wait to work again


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 15, 2015)

Naiad said:


> when people don't text u back
> alright ill see ur scrawny ass when school starts leTS FIGHT



This reminds me of the girl who accuses me of texting her too much. When I send one of my friends like over 10 texts a day, she doesn't mind since all of those texts get replies. But when I text this one girl over three texts in one day, she says that "I'm texting her too much." I can understand if she doesn't have unlimited texting, but what does this have to do with restricting on how much I can write on her wall on Facebook? I don't write too much. Now this is what I believe: she feels paranoid about if I'm in love with her. Hello, I'm not in love with her. I'm also not trying to harass her. Three years later, I found out why she's being like this. A friend of mine told me that she was a nice person in high school, but as she got older, she wasn't a nice person anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

freaking cold ughgugh nosebleed is the worst smh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

The time goes so quickly

- - - Post Merge - - -




			
				Snsnsskwnsbsbxjakssnkxdkskloser said:
			
		

> The time goes so quickly


time sucks


----------



## Myst (Jun 15, 2015)

I hurt everyone I talk to. I should just become a social recluse.


----------



## misstayleigh (Jun 15, 2015)

tfw the villager you want to move out pings you but then they're like "aw nah man I can't leave you!!"

please leave me ok


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 15, 2015)

misstayleigh said:


> tfw the villager you want to move out pings you but then they're like "aw nah man I can't leave you!!"
> 
> please leave me ok



u can always turn off ur 3ds and not save
then ignore the villager lol they'll move out on their own 

=

the fact that my post count is 2,149 and its not an even # thts divisible by 5 so im posting here to raise it by one lol


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 15, 2015)

The wifi is down ( ._.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

freaking cold piss off k thx bye


----------



## tokkio (Jun 16, 2015)

ugh my friend kept on pestering me to play smash bros with him in a gaming lounge yesterday. and he even asked his other friends to force me to play even though i said no lots and lots of times and i never once agreed to play and now *he's* mad at me????? even saying that i should promise not to 'do that again'??? um excuse me but shouldn't _*I *_be the one who's mad at *him*???? ugh honestly still so pissed off rn


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

I fell asleep at 4pm and just woke up at nearly 10pm


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

good job dude

also i should eat and go out but smh i just wanna jav a blast inside today ugh fracking cold


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> good job dude
> 
> also i should eat and go out but smh i just wanna jav a blast inside today ugh fracking cold





Im still so bloody tired. And i like cold oops 

And nobody is home :0


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

no im not gonna send money to kawaii asian gurls kek


----------



## toxapex (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo's E3 Digital Event


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Nintendo's E3 Digital Event



Oh hayy i havent seen u in ages


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 16, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Nintendo's E3 Digital Event



Same here. the only thing that has me hyped is Mario&Luigi: Paper Jam.
Also, why didn't they show off the Super Mystery Dungeon Trailer?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

weekend. i dont mind seeing relatives but holy ff i dont think i can cope more than a weekend i know like noone there ..


----------



## Beardo (Jun 16, 2015)

That I can't get the puppets that were used in the Nintendo E3 thing


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

My best friend hasn't responded to me in three days and it's making me worried that I did something...They're probably busy and I'm just overthinking it...I just really miss them.


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2015)

Just came home from dentist and I can't feel the left side of my mouth


----------



## toxapex (Jun 16, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Oh hayy i havent seen u in ages



ayyy lmao

I'm a little less bothered (and dare I say, hopeful) about nintendo after seeing this post which kinda rationalizes things

http://dekutree.tumblr.com/post/121683779458/i-stand-by-nintendo-always-and-the-only-reason

but I'm still angry about Animal Crossing, I hope HHD is shown to be more than I think it is


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2015)

When people rip on movies, TV shows, and video games when they haven't even got released.


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 16, 2015)

i dont want to talk to my mom~~ bleh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

im sick ugh

also im tired af


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

My nail polish is broken


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

how do you break that.. like as in the brush getting glued to the can because it's dry or


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 17, 2015)

I haven't seen my ex in 2 months, last time I saw him was the day before he dumped me.
Miss him like crazy :C


----------



## Myst (Jun 17, 2015)

I give up on talking to people... at least I have other hobbies to keep me busy. -w-


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

I have a stomach ache...I shouldn't be drinking pop at 8:52 am.  It probably doesn't help that I haven't slept yet either LOL.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

Oliy said:


> I have a stomach ache...I shouldn't be drinking pop at 8:52 am.  It probably doesn't help that I haven't slept yet either LOL.



stomach pains can suck my dids hope you get better *hug*

also i wanna jav soda or something i feel like crap rn ugh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

My body is making funny noises


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

nosebleed fffUuu


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Im hearing noises everywhere


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

gunna be away for the weekend gonna miss u guys


----------



## Forek (Jun 17, 2015)

Nooo don't go


----------



## Naiad (Jun 17, 2015)

my sister deleted all the apps on my phone

i M READY TO BEAT SOME ASS


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 17, 2015)

My brother won't go to the pool and my friend can't because she has to clean her house... and I have an online quiz today (for summer school). Ugh I have to take it because I don't have room in my schedule next year.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 17, 2015)

A demo of a game took twice as long to download compared to a full game. Okay WiiU. Okay.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2015)

Okay, these flash flood warnings are starting to get on my last nerves. We don't have a flash flood. Everytime we get these warnings, my phone makes a bad buzzing sound. It also does that when there's an AMBER alert, which is why I disabled it, but my emergency alerts are turned on, so I keep having these notifications.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 18, 2015)

Nintendo is lowkey killing me slowly


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> gunna be away for the weekend gonna miss u guys







http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x22w8t_pseudo-echo-don-t-go_music


----------



## Vanillaton (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't know where to start on how to improve my town, there's a fricken rafe growing next to marshal and I'm pretty sure that's what's made him sick these past couple of days? did you mean human problems


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

Could summer vacation come a week early kay thanks


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah i dont want to go to school next week but i guess i have to in all my assignments that i havent even started yet


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 18, 2015)

Wifi is awful right now I can hardly watch videos without it buffering for every 5 seconds. I think it's time for me to go to sleep.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 18, 2015)

I feel like everyone on this forum is ignoring me today...

I tried to sent a private message to Grim Sleeper apologizing about my behavior on the least favorite villager thread, but no replies.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I feel like everyone on this forum is ignoring me today...
> 
> I tried to sent a private message to Grim Sleeper apologizing about my behavior on the least favorite villager thread, but no replies.



I'm sorry about that. You can have a VM conversation with me if you like.


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 18, 2015)

calum not following me. sorry i'm a crazed fangirl.


----------



## tumut (Jun 19, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I feel like everyone on this forum is ignoring me today...
> 
> I tried to sent a private message to Grim Sleeper apologizing about my behavior on the least favorite villager thread, but no replies.



Just leave more vms until they get annoyed and finally reply.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 19, 2015)

One of my old friends from Elementary school is suddenly really interested in being friends with me again to the point where they contacted my sister through Facebook and got my phone number. I'm honestly not interested in being friends with them anymore, especially since it's been so long.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 19, 2015)

my ear is twitching towards every tiny sound and its getting rlly annoying


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

ugh!!!! when ur parents only buy u one pair of shoes instead of TWO!!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 19, 2015)

piimisu said:


> ugh!!!! when ur parents only buy u one pair of shoes instead of TWO!!



uh its not like u have 4 feet tho XDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

or do u o-o


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> uh its not like u have 4 feet tho XDDD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> or do u o-o



i need them to step on other ppl
--

when ure trying to make the whole basement page say piimisu but fail


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 19, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I feel like everyone on this forum is ignoring me today...
> 
> I tried to sent a private message to Grim Sleeper apologizing about my behavior on the least favorite villager thread, but no replies.



Grim Sleeper = everyone on this forum


----------



## Zane (Jun 19, 2015)

my teeth are being hyper sensitive to cold oww TTT___TTT


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

ekk

moodswings again...................


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

I have this paranoia going on that everyone's gonna think I didn't actually make my newest sprites :////
I even posted links in my Q&A section of one of the sprites's layers before I flattened it >.<;


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2015)

Oliy said:


> I have this paranoia going on that everyone's gonna think I didn't actually make my newest sprites :////
> I even posted links in my Q&A section of one of the sprites's layers before I flattened it >.<;



THEY LOOK GREAT!!!!


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> THEY LOOK GREAT!!!!


Ahh, thank you ;u;


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 19, 2015)

I just ate chocolate icecream thing and like triple chocolate custard and ew i regret everything


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 19, 2015)

PK fire and R.O.B.'s beyblade spammers drove me nuts on Smash.


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 19, 2015)

im hungry


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 19, 2015)

I ate fast food for the first time in a while and I feel like a sack of poop


----------



## tumut (Jun 19, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I ate fast food for the first time in a while and I feel like a sack of poop



Fast food is awful.

Also I'm missing Steven Bomb.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 19, 2015)

After deleting kik for over a week i redownloaded it yesterday and i dont know why. I feel like **** again.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 20, 2015)

Omfg, stupid other people at my work telling people wrong info, making res's for wrong dates, and the freaking customers blaming me every time. Why? Why me? Stressing really hard to get my stuff done, and HOUR early because someone told a customer they could get a super early check in. Like really bros? Thanks... I totally need all the extra stress on top of my tooth ache, stomachache, and now a roaring migraine. Thanks. Yep.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 20, 2015)

Being hungry bothers me, even after I just ate.


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2015)

Homework


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 20, 2015)

Ami said:


> Homework



Yeah, nobody really likes homework at all. It adds stress.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 20, 2015)

sigh, isn't it sad when you live in a part of the world where video games like kirby and the rainbow curse is priced 60 dollars, the average amiibo being 36 dollars, mario party 10 about 76 dollars and that's a bargain, frikkin skylanders game being 100 dollars and would only go down if a new game in the series comes out. also the pro controllers and wiimotes are 82 dollars. sometimes I wonder whether I'm just being cheap and the prices are fine or I'm juts wasting too much money. ok, rant's over, I'll shut up now cause I feel like a horrible person. sigh


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 20, 2015)

That all the people around me are so star-eyed. I don't have a problem with them being mostly really down-to-earth but that doesn't mean you can't be open for options.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 20, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> sigh, isn't it sad when you live in a part of the world where video games like kirby and the rainbow curse is priced 60 dollars, the average amiibo being 36 dollars, mario party 10 about 76 dollars and that's a bargain, frikkin skylanders game being 100 dollars and would only go down if a new game in the series comes out. also the pro controllers and wiimotes are 82 dollars. sometimes I wonder whether I'm just being cheap and the prices are fine or I'm juts wasting too much money. ok, rant's over, I'll shut up now cause I feel like a horrible person. sigh



That reminds me. I hate it how the WiiU games take up a lot of memory from the internal storage.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That reminds me. I hate it how the WiiU games take up a lot of memory from the internal storage.



they do? honestly I think they take way little storage compared to most game on the other systems, and you can get an external hard drive. the ps4 on the other hand have many games that take up to 50gb when u download them digitally on the 500gb system and u can't get an external hard drive for it, or at least that's what I heard....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 20, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> they do? honestly I think they take way little storage compared to most game on the other systems, and you can get an external hard drive. the ps4 on the other hand have many games that take up to 50gb when u download them digitally on the 500gb system and u can't get an external hard drive for it, or at least that's what I heard....



HD games take a lot of memory.

Another thing that bothers me is that I'm trying to sell a blue balloon, but nobody really wants it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 20, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> sigh, isn't it sad when you live in a part of the world where video games like kirby and the rainbow curse is priced 60 dollars, the average amiibo being 36 dollars, mario party 10 about 76 dollars and that's a bargain, frikkin skylanders game being 100 dollars and would only go down if a new game in the series comes out. also the pro controllers and wiimotes are 82 dollars. sometimes I wonder whether I'm just being cheap and the prices are fine or I'm juts wasting too much money. ok, rant's over, I'll shut up now cause I feel like a horrible person. sigh



Coming from a place where Kirby and the Rainbow Curse is heavily discounted to like $30 and new amiibo are $13, I feel for you and I feel like you have every right to be upset. Those are terrible prices 

I have so much online class work to do today but I really don't feel like doing it. It's not due until Monday, but if I keep putting it off I'll never get it done.


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 20, 2015)

A simple PM saying thank you when you receive a gift, whether it is a collectible or BTB goes a long way.....just sayin. Over the last year I would say only 15% I have gifted to have said thank you.  OK, got that off my chest.


----------



## tumut (Jun 20, 2015)

I just realized the apple collectible was released and it's already sold out. Geez.


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

My dogs barking to soo loud


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 20, 2015)

The ****ty thing people call 'life'.

I'm in a bad mood for no good reason, so I apologize in advance if I'm rude


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

I feel absolutely horrible for what I said to kiwicrossxing on their thread.  I really didn't think it was allowed to have a second character on here in the same game.  I sent them an apology but they haven't replied yet.  I hope I'm able to do something to make them feel better ;;


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

What did you do? You seem like a nice person.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

Forek said:


> What did you do? You seem like a nice person.


They asked what to do (they powersaved bells on their character), and I said you should probably redo your town or leave.  I didn't realize how rude it'd come off and I didn't think it through at all.
They did accept my apology.  I just feel horrible still for my ignorance.


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2015)

I only got cherries during the bell tree direct


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 20, 2015)

I missed restock by 20 minutes, why fathers day ;3; ;P


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm so hungry but it's like 3 in the morning and it's cold to get out of bed


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 20, 2015)

Wrap the blanket around you and go eat.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

my inner lips are bleeding and it hurts


----------



## Javocado (Jun 21, 2015)

my sister came to visit for the past two days and didn't see her much because work ;(


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 21, 2015)

My dad made me watch American Sniper.... it really stirred me up, made me feel weird.... I didn't like it, good movie but the emotions of unsurity, they made me feel.... just not good


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Dog scratched me, it stings. ( And this was 9 hours ago )


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 21, 2015)

^ You need disinfectant stat.

My tooth and dizziness is bothering me. But I mean I can't complain because I wont go to the doctors for it. Lel.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 21, 2015)

The hell, Xbox? You're telling me if I want to unlock my "full potential" as a gamer I have to pay for your $150 controller? Your first XB1 controller should have already done that. It kind of feels like people with the Elite controller will have an advantage over others and I don't like that.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 21, 2015)

I wish I never showed off anything I make other than pixel art.  It was super ugly and I feel so self conscious.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 21, 2015)

Oliy said:


> I wish I never showed off anything I make other than pixel art.  It was super ugly and I feel so self conscious.



I bet it is great!!! If you wanna see bad art look at mine, you got me beat in anything ever <3 your great


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

huuu... i wanna change my username to Godzilla but there's already someone with that username..... but its inactive >:^| i crei


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm so poor on this forum. Every time there's something new in the shop, it's either sold out or expensive as all heck.

Also, that release for the apples/hammers was so aggravating. I was out celebrating my sisters graduation, and by the time I logged back on about 7 Central, everything was sold out.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> I'm so poor on this forum. Every time there's something new in the shop, it's either sold out or expensive as all heck.
> 
> Also, that release for the apples/hammers was so aggravating. I was out celebrating my sisters graduation, and by the time I logged back on about 7 Central, everything was sold out.



I am usually in the same situation, I misses it for sisters birthday


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> I'm so poor on this forum. Every time there's something new in the shop, it's either sold out or expensive as all heck.
> 
> Also, that release for the apples/hammers was so aggravating. I was out celebrating my sisters graduation, and by the time I logged back on about 7 Central, everything was sold out.


U can make it through babe.........
--
Um I have to wake up in four hours. Ha ha ha


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

Sorry that this is turning into a rant, but the way that they are handling the collectables is like how Nintendo is handling amiibos. They release an extremely limited supply, then one person buys most of them and scalps them. 
They need to limit it to one/customer to at least give a mirage of a chance for people to get one.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

Too many tireds. Like seriously I could fall asleep right now.


----------



## Aradai (Jun 22, 2015)

i feel pretty ****ty


----------



## doveling (Jun 22, 2015)

began watching the start of inside out
i am only 20mins through and nothing sad has happened yet, but i don't know just watching someone else's childhood (though its an animated movie) makes me reflect on my life.. seeing the character grow up and watching memories really make me miss my childhood (though im 14), it really scares me how time passes by so fast and soon i'll be an adult, with responsabilities and stress.
i really miss just being 5, playing with everyone, not being so self conscious and stressed and tired and angry

i never want to grow up


----------



## Beardo (Jun 22, 2015)

Lord knows there'll be drama with the whole mod application thing. Too bad I can't apply. I'd be best mod


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Lord knows there'll be drama with the whole mod application thing. Too bad I can't apply. I'd be best mod



WAT? I should be the mod around this time, cause there is never one on at these times. =[ How do?


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh please, I'm in the top 5 **** tier of TBT, I should atleast be mod for it.

Thank the salty ass anons for that lmao.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

Almost a whole month of summer BREAK has passed by already


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

Today needs to be over, first I got off late from work, then went home and immediately bruised my nose horrifically, sliced my leg open trying to get into bed, could hardly sleep, boyfriend didn't come home for me to see him, my mom promised to make me meatless pigs in a blanket then just made the regular ones and forgot mine, came to work and there were tons of problems I can't even fix, super slow night, super tired, other nighter called off so they're gunna ask me to cover for him in the morning but like no man, I ain't doing that, I am going to go home and enjoy my 2 days off with my boyfriend and hope this isn't a new trend. >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> Almost a whole month of summer has passed by already



It's the first day, well, second now.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 22, 2015)

Going to Didney in a few but I don't wanna get up rip


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It's the first day, well, second now.


i fixed it, r you HAPPY


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 22, 2015)

My sleeping schedule is really messed up.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

piimisu said:


> i fixed it, r you HAPPY



Yass. <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2015)

Back to summer classes :I to bad they don't like me at Upward Bound


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 22, 2015)

Well my pet Lizard is pretty much going to die soon (I assume, he could get better?), poor thing looks really sick and stressed, he looked dead before I picked him up to see if he was ok, all he done was open his eye and looked at me.


----------



## Miharu (Jun 22, 2015)

When people don't know how to flush in public restrooms DX


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2015)

HELP DAD IS MAKING ME RUB HIS FEET, HE HAS AN 11TH TOE HELPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 23, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Sorry that this is turning into a rant, but the way that they are handling the collectables is like how Nintendo is handling amiibos. They release an extremely limited supply, then one person buys most of them and scalps them.
> They need to limit it to one/customer to at least give a mirage of a chance for people to get one.



This.

I stopped checking for ones because any good ones are always sold out when I check.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 23, 2015)

Just found out my ex best friend wants nothing to do with me now...
I don't know how I'm gonna cope.
It hurts so freaking bad.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2015)

Oliy said:


> Just found out my ex best friend wants nothing to do with me now...
> I don't know how I'm gonna cope.
> It hurts so freaking bad.



She/he isn't worth your time, she/he can't see how awesome you are then they aren't worth it


----------



## zeoli (Jun 23, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> She/he isn't worth your time, she/he can't see how awesome you are then they aren't worth it



i'm actually such a horrible person.
they meant everything to me and were the reason I wake up.
now, I just see no point anymore.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2015)

Oliy said:


> i'm actually such a horrible person.
> they meant everything to me and were the reason I wake up.
> now, I just see no point anymore.



You are not horrible, just because someone makes you feel so good, doesn't mean they are all good. Trust me on that one, 9 different boyfriends, 8/9 have all cheated on me. People are not always super awesome, they can lie and be mean.... I think you are pretty fantabulous if it means anything


----------



## zeoli (Jun 23, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> You are not horrible, just because someone makes you feel so good, doesn't mean they are all good. Trust me on that one, 9 different boyfriends, 8/9 have all cheated on me. People are not always super awesome, they can lie and be mean.... I think you are pretty fantabulous if it means anything



It means a lot to hear that.
But I just feel like I'm falling part and can't hold myself together.

I'm sorry to whoever reads this.  I'm sorry that I'm posting my problems on here.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2015)

Oliy said:


> It means a lot to hear that.
> But I just feel like I'm falling part and can't hold myself together.
> 
> I'm sorry to whoever reads this.  I'm sorry that I'm posting my problems on here.



That is what this thread is for <3 if you need to talk about something or anything ever, PM me or VM me <3


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 23, 2015)

I went into the creek and came out with 8 presumed bug bites. I'm not sure what they are. They're all on my legs, small circular bumps with no red or anything around them. Just bumps, about fingertip sized.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think they might be mosquito bites, but they're really weird.


----------



## Zane (Jun 23, 2015)

shoulder painz
@ staff stock apples pls while no one else is awake


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

y r the rates so high nowadays agugugu im becoming poor on igb now i crei


----------



## Ami (Jun 23, 2015)

I have fever


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 23, 2015)

So many stupid bugs in my apartment. I hate bugs.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 23, 2015)

Summer class starts today ;|


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2015)

My sis wants to get a 3DS she is looking at either an XL or New Xl, I have wanted an upgrade for a long time and she is flaunting the fact she can get one and I have to keep with mine, I love my 3DS don't get me wrong but I have had this 3DS for 5 years and I would like the bigger screen. Also with Amiibo, I would like the usable version on the 3ds not a portable piece so I can play more amiibo games. and the new tracking would really help me not feel so sick when using it for a long time and at different angles


----------



## Rasha (Jun 23, 2015)

drama, I hate drama man :'C


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

My arm, legs, eye and finger are bothering me


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm afraid to play Turf War of Splatoon, due to how many high leveled players there are. I don't want to get steamrolled.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

ekk.. rich kids asking for people to buy stuff on their wishlist......... why


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 24, 2015)

I sent 1125 tbt to the wrong person


----------



## Javocado (Jun 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I sent 1125 tbt to the wrong person



Can u accidentally send me 4hunnid real quick?
Thanks!!!

But yeah you wanna know what's really bothering me
we ran outta peanut butter today and i was about to whip up the dankest sandwich on god fam


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 24, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Can u accidentally send me 4hunnid real quick?
> Thanks!!!
> 
> But yeah you wanna know what's really bothering me
> we ran outta peanut butter today and i was about to whip up the dankest sandwich on god fam



I would but I was getting cherries to restock my shop and until things sell I am out a lot of bells. I wanna hit next restock but probably will be at school so its wasted anyway. I got up to a week to wait for 1k+ to be returned XD

Wanna use our all natural kirkland peanut butter


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 24, 2015)

My back is absolutely killing me and I don't know what to do about it anymore


----------



## piichinu (Jun 24, 2015)

i dont wanna do work i CANNOT believe my dad is making me WORK and now that he agreed to buy me TWO pairs of shoes he wont agree to buy a THIRD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 24, 2015)

I have so much crap to do tomorrow and I just wanna lay in bed


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 24, 2015)

I feel like ever since college ended my grammar has taken a hit.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

adachi confirmed for DAN but i got no vita :^(


----------



## Beardo (Jun 25, 2015)

My skype/RP friend isn't online and I've really wanted to continue :///


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

boo, yoshi's woolly world is coming out and I'm broke :'C
I NEED IT


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

when u want a vacation to come faster but u dont want to make summer feel shorter by rushing it :// thats sounded confusing but whateva


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> when u want a vacation to come faster but u dont want to make summer feel shorter by rushing it :// thats sounded confusing but whateva



lol i understand it completely T__T


----------



## Hawkward (Jun 25, 2015)

I want to message and talk to this guy but he can hardly keep up a conversation... even when he texts me first.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 25, 2015)

I _just_ got my laptop this year and the fan is already making an annoying sound.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I _just_ got my laptop this year and the fan is already making an annoying sound.



clean it and remove the dust..

also **** this past week so boring.. well samurai warriors 4 is fun but not to play 24*7 jfc


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

ok so what do u do when ur snapchat hasnt been working for about 3 weeks i am actually suffering


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

hot poop i swear my ass is burning


----------



## Zane (Jun 25, 2015)

its so hot at least my hair is nice


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 25, 2015)

I got offered a job at Gamestop, application needed of course, and I have to be 16 to work, I turn 16 on Aug 15th, thats feels like ages away


----------



## Jacob (Jun 26, 2015)

new apple collectible restock is at 5 am -_-


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> new apple collectible restock is at 5 am -_-



2am for me thank god, I wish you luck


----------



## Jacob (Jun 26, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> 2am for me thank god, I wish you luck



thx <3 im really considering staying up but even if i do itll b tough to get it

maybe one day youll have one for sale


----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2015)

A severe lack of alcohol(and other substances) atm!!


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 26, 2015)

I missed out on a few people trying to get rid of Stitches in their town today. I'm so annoyed. I really want my 10th villager!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> thx <3 im really considering staying up but even if i do itll b tough to get it
> 
> maybe one day youll have one for sale



I am hopping to get some but no everyone whohas one want more XD gonna be hard


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 26, 2015)

i dont want to go upstairs because my rooms lightbulb blew out ripppp
but im tired


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

Jfc some game reviewers can go suck my dids.. If you obviously haven't taken a closer look at some Japanese games you shouldn't speak about them... you just look stupid.


----------



## Opal (Jun 26, 2015)

The weather. It's very hot, and I don't deal well with the heat. Or the sun. Or the light. Can't wait till it's winter already, when it's cold and dark  I'm more like a vampire :3 I only like the heat and sun when I'm near water, like the beach


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

we were supposed to get a cat, but bc of personal stuff.. we had to cancel it.............. I've spent the day watching videos of cats and dogs and bunnies but the sad reality that I will never have a pet makes me so sad :^(


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

of course the fringed jacket i wanted originally was on sale and i cant return the other one i bought FffuuUUuu


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 26, 2015)

Gets up at 8:30, lays head back down for 2 minutes, it's now 10:00.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Gets up at 8:30, lays head back down for 2 minutes, it's now 10:00.



congrats m80

also i need to get moar treasure on FR wink wonk pretty dregs


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm sincerely hoping that they don't shoehorn some love interest for Elsa in Frozen 2.

It's just annoying how even if the protagonist gets a happy ending where they learned new lessons and have their friends and family with them, people will still wave all that off because they didn't get the guy/girl. I mean, there's nothing wrong with having love interests but why does getting the guy/girl have to be the endgame?


----------



## zeoli (Jun 26, 2015)

why did i put so much love and trust into this...when you only see me as a friend when it's convenient for you. why. why why why why why.

it hurts.  i don't want this anymore, but my heart can't bare to lose you. why can't i say what i want, why do i have to bury it deep inside??? where it festers and destroys me from the inside out.

theres a war inside of my head.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 26, 2015)

Oliy said:


> why did i put so much love and trust into this...when you only see me as a friend when it's convenient for you. why. why why why why why.
> 
> it hurts.  i don't want this anymore, but my heart can't bare to lose you. why can't i say what i want, why do i have to bury it deep inside??? where it festers and destroys me from the inside out.
> 
> theres a war inside of my head.



*huggles* just shout it to the heavens say what you think


----------



## Heyden (Jun 26, 2015)

how much money I waste


----------



## kassie (Jun 26, 2015)

I feel sick after eating a hamburger. Ick, no wonder I hardly eat meat.


----------



## Ami (Jun 26, 2015)

So much laziness in my body


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 27, 2015)

So much sleepiness in my body


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 27, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> So much sleepiness in my body





Ami said:


> So much laziness in my body



Same here. I had a long day and I'm so ready to sleep for the rest of my life.


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 27, 2015)

i just sneezed so hard omg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 27, 2015)

Same story different day, customers who get mad at me for stuff I *can't* do. Like I don't know what to tell you buddy. I can't help you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Same story different day, customers who get mad at me for stuff I *can't* do. Like I don't know what to tell you buddy. I can't help you.



customer is always right.. NOT.

also i am javing way too much caffeine rn uwuiksfhksf


----------



## zeoli (Jun 27, 2015)

well, they're gone.
I got rid of them.  You know what they told me?  That I'm a friend when it's convenient.  I'm done.  I will no longer put up with that sort of treatment. They have been blocked both on tumblr and skype.  I hope now that I can get my life back together.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> customer is always right.. NOT.
> 
> also i am javing way too much caffeine rn uwuiksfhksf



I am about to go have a big af coffee drink, I am so happy they jav the coffee place open 24-7 on the weekend now in the casino. No more tired af Kaydee in the morning <3!!

Although I feel really bad for the ppl who have to work it >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2015)

thats the point of coffee shops 

also ugh i want that jacket so much D:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 27, 2015)

Why the frick do my eyes have to get SO bloodshot? I do not appreciate it at all. =[


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Why the frick do my eyes have to get SO bloodshot? I do not appreciate it at all. =[



wtf r u having :[

also im so bad at logging into skype poor frans


----------



## Zane (Jun 27, 2015)

this is probably the most i've ever wanted to draw coupled with the least motivation i've ever had to draw what a winning combination


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 27, 2015)

waiting for food is torture of the highest degree. Even if I'm not _that_ hungry, waiting for food makes me hungrier. :U


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

I baked some motzzella sticks for me and my daddy and now my dad is pissed at me a bit XD I cooked them and I felt they were fine and he threw a lil fit that they were to cold, idk what he means, and now he is acting all angry


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2015)

lack of money better spend em all lol.

also popcorn getting stuck in my hair. yes i jav very fluffy hair


----------



## Rasha (Jun 27, 2015)

I have work tomorrow WHY OH WHY T_T


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

Random stomach cramps :|

Also I had a horrible day yesterday because people like to continue drama..


----------



## Squidward (Jun 27, 2015)

There is a centipede somewhere in my room right now and I don't know where it is. Even if I knew where it was I would be too afraid to touch it without a flamethrower.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

Squidward said:


> There is a centipede somewhere in my room right now and I don't know where it is. Even if I knew where it was I would be too afraid to touch it without a flamethrower.



Oh man. :| There was a giant spider right next to my mouse last night and I screamed and killed it out of panic.. otherwise I would have ran and hid. Good luck. =c


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

Friend: Lets have a sleep over
Me: Ok, what time
Friend: we will pick you up at 3
Me: Ok
*4pm now*
Friend: can you get a ride?
Me: No my family went out since I was supposed to be gone
Friend: Ok 4:30, be there at 4:30
Me: Oh ok
Friend: You must hate me now
Me: No, I am fine with it


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 27, 2015)

My foot keeps twitching and it's weird I wish it would stop


----------



## piichinu (Jun 27, 2015)

is today saturday or sunday who knows


----------



## goatling (Jun 27, 2015)

piimisu said:


> is today saturday or sunday who knows



 It's Saturday where I am! (EST)


My hypochondria is bothering me.


----------



## Joy (Jun 27, 2015)

Just finished watching Cryaotic play through FF7 Crisis Core and the feels are so real 

I keep playing Price of Freedom on repeat Dx


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 27, 2015)

Ugh. I just went back and looked at my old Halo 3 stats. These are my lifetime points. The red is the amount of points I lost for betraying people/leaving a game. I was such a Benedict Arnold.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 28, 2015)

i am a mess of emotions rights now.

i feel like i'm having panic attacks every day now, and yet i don't want to tell my parents how stressed out i actually am because whenever i mention any of my stress they'll either won't take it seriously, think i'm exaggerating it or go "don't worry, everything will be ok"

as if saying that makes it all f***ing better and the stress stop...

( as if anybody cares...:U )

#rant


----------



## Airwriter (Jun 28, 2015)

Destiny DlC :/


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

Still can't find a cake collectable


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 28, 2015)

quizzes and a 3-page essay for this online class -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

hhhhh noiru dont forget to jav coffee...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

My tum is le angry. =[ Stop it tum, that not nice.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 28, 2015)

fast forward 2 days


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My tum is le angry. =[ Stop it tum, that not nice.



angry tums sucks


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> angry tums sucks



Angry tum is more angry with coffee. =[


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

my nose is so congested :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Angry tum is more angry with coffee. =[


 i know but my fault for staying up late lel


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

boo
I wish I had superpowers so I can catch me a husband! is so bad being husbandless :'(


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm worried that I waited too long to put in my request for time off, but I really hope I'm not cause I really want birthday vacation


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

good luck also i should go buy yoghurt and stuff but im so lazy lel


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> good luck also i should go buy yoghurt and stuff but im so lazy lel



in b4 yoghurt video i sent you, now i really want some froyo, damnit


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> in b4 yoghurt video i sent you, now i really want some froyo, damnit



me tooo but then i jav to go to the shopping mall freck


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

having ocd with my lineup BC oranges and pears come after apples, cherries and peaches

when will U mods let us change arrangment ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

mom get home im hungry fffssss


----------



## Bjork (Jun 28, 2015)

someone sent me a screamer so i'm never talking to them ever again lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

Bjork said:


> someone sent me a screamer so i'm never talking to them ever again lol



lel. those are fun. also i <3 that avatar

also mom stop caring about if i want to jav some hair under my arms jeebus christ


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lel. those are fun. also i <3 that avatar
> 
> also mom stop caring about if i want to jav some hair under my arms jeebus christ



Freck, you jav to deal with that too, same freaking thing here. >.< jfc mom's lay off


----------



## Squidward (Jun 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lel. those are fun. also i <3 that avatar
> 
> also mom stop caring about if i want to jav some hair under my arms jeebus christ



I wish moms were more supportive with their childrens' decisions...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

Squidward said:


> I wish moms were more supportive with their childrens' decisions...



Mom's can go suck it. Like bro, did you notice how I jav underarm hair and a long term committed relationship? You know who has neither of those things? It's you.





But that's none of _my_ business...


----------



## Squidward (Jun 28, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Mom's can go suck it. Like bro, did you notice how I jav underarm hair and a long term committed relationship? You know who has neither of those things? It's you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lel. those are fun. also i <3 that avatar
> 
> also mom stop caring about if i want to jav some hair under my arms jeebus christ



What is really sad is that I`m 33 and my mom still whines I have no more hair on my head, lol.
I`m going bald mom, can`t you understand!!! 

But maybe you can make little pony tails under your arm, perk it up a little, she might change her mind.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

sigh, I'm so sad I need a hug
and a taco......


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 28, 2015)

My friend was being very rough with my art desk yesterday even though I told her not to many times. I am seriously mad because now it's wobbly and she never respects my things ughhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Mom's can go suck it. Like bro, did you notice how I jav underarm hair and a long term committed relationship? You know who has neither of those things? It's you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this exactly. also the guys i hang out with dont give a hoot about it anyways.

kek mom you lose.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasNLD said:


> What is really sad is that I`m 33 and my mom still whines I have no more hair on my head, lol.
> I`m going bald mom, can`t you understand!!!
> 
> But maybe you can make little pony tails under your arm, perk it up a little, she might change her mind.



lolol i was tempted to do that one time when i had really long ones.. 

but yeah i wish they would stop care, it's none of their fracking business.

- - - Post Merge - - -

well it's more armpit but mom exaggerates and thinks it's way down lol dued it hardly grows


----------



## Zane (Jun 28, 2015)

honestly hit me with a car


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

Zane said:


> honestly hit me with a car



will pay actual money for someone to do this to me


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 28, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> will pay actual money for someone to do this to me



Depends, how much?

(don't die please <3)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Depends, how much?
> 
> (don't die please <3)



i got $20 in my wallet

(i won't, just cause you asked nicely <3)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 28, 2015)

I like this person a lot, but they never really talked to me unless I initiated it, so I haven't done so in awhile (petty, I know), and I guess they don't like me as much as I like them because they haven't gone out of their way or anything to contact me. :/ I wouldn't let it bother me if it didn't make me feel like I was unwanted and annoying, and I've had friends in the past who did the same thing because they actually didn't want to talk to me.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 28, 2015)

People do not know how to read titles .-.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 28, 2015)

Posting stupid things when I'm upset and overly stressed.

I need to chill before I just cause trouble for myself, which is the total opposite of what I'm striving to do.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 28, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> i got $20 in my wallet
> 
> (i won't, just cause you asked nicely <3)



(Yay, thank you)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 29, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Posting stupid things when I'm upset and overly stressed.
> 
> I need to chill before I just cause trouble for myself, which is the total opposite of what I'm striving to do.



I know the feeling. Especially for getting angry over something like Smash Bros. and then writing a paragraph rant. I look at it later and am like, "****. Why did I write this?"


----------



## tumut (Jun 29, 2015)

My erratic sleep schedule.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

Slye said:


> My erratic sleep schedule.



Mine is messed up too, I wish I could be consistant


----------



## CreakySilver (Jun 29, 2015)

My tablet pen is broken so I can't draw anything right now. ;-; I feel so helpless... I guess I'll just harass my villagers more until it gets fixed.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

My boyfriend just got home after a month of being away, we talked maybe 5-6 times the entire time, over steam chat, and he finally responded to my skype messages. Yeah he doesn't wanna skype for even a minute, he is to tired, I get he just got back from Missouri but I haven't heard you or seen you in a month, when you are clingy girlfriend this doesn't fly well :I


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2015)

Music/old songs.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 29, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I know the feeling. Especially for getting angry over something like Smash Bros. and then writing a paragraph rant. I look at it later and am like, "****. Why did I write this?"



Pretty much lol.
Something that shouldn' t bug me got to me waay too much and I wrote a but of pissed off crap. It's a much meaner side of me and I try so hard not to get to that point so much.
Slips out when you'd had a rough week and then once you're calm you're like "ugh.. Why."


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah...

on topic: tonight is a boring night, which is bothering me


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Yeah...
> 
> on topic: tonight is a boring night, which is bothering me



I agree.. And I'm just deep in my thoughts lol. Hope you feel better anyways. =3


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

When you remember seeing an episode of a show on tv but kind find it anywhere online no matter what you search


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

When your bread is too hard and you can't bite into it


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> When your bread is too hard and you can't bite into it



Put it in the microwave with a small glass of water, the steam may loosen up the bread, if not then it wasn't edible anyway being all hard


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

now my code doesn't work :c


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

Ugh, my sis got on here and spammed the whole basement -_- I have like 8k posts now lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Ugh, my sis got on here and spammed the whole basement -_- I have like 8k posts now lol



So it was her who played "Quick, before the Mods come" with me.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Ugh, my sis got on here and spammed the whole basement -_- I have like 8k posts now lol



does your sister have an account here? she seems to like the site


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 29, 2015)

This freaking face demon I have. It's like right at the edge of my mouth and I can feel it when I talk and just UHG no! Also that my mom's ex stole all our camping gear cause I really want to go camping for my birthday. It's been far too long since I've been and I really want to go to Gualala. =[ But now I'll have to buy all this stuff that we used to have until he jacked it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This freaking face demon I have. It's like right at the edge of my mouth and I can feel it when I talk and just UHG no! Also that my mom's ex stole all our camping gear cause I really want to go camping for my birthday. It's been far too long since I've been and I really want to go to Gualala. =[ But now I'll have to buy all this stuff that we used to have until he jacked it.



what a fracking tw*t, arrest the dude 

ALSO OMG THEY JAV SATORI VINYL FOR SALE HERE BUT IT'S LIKE OVER 320 BUCKS AHGDAHJD


----------



## Heyden (Jun 29, 2015)

I've wasted 3 days of my Winter Holidays


----------



## doveling (Jun 29, 2015)

just saw some photos of my old best friend on facebook..
is it bad that im slightly jealous of how popular she now is ;_;

parties and going out with friends, and im just here on bell tree drawing my life away
oh well~~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2015)

I went back home, but I was locked out. The only way in had this crappy kevo lock, and my phone won't open the lock. Only a family relative can open the kevo lock, which they are not home.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I went back home, but I was locked out. The only way in had this crappy kevo lock, and my phone won't open the lock. Only a family relative can open the kevo lock, which they are not home.



damn, get regular lock with keys dude.. i dont trust these modern new things


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> damn, get regular lock with keys dude.. i dont trust these modern new things



I finally got a key from lowes. I'm back home.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I finally got a key from lowes. I'm back home.



congrats :3
also rn i want meixican food so bad uwu


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 29, 2015)

ISIS. I'm holidaying in egypt next month and I'm a bit worried, since there was a terrorist attack on france and tunisia, which isn't too far from Egypt..


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

My stomach is so unhappy with me today and I'm not sure what I ate to make it this way. Hopefully it will calm down soon :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

javing a dump all the time but i need the caf lol

also dad do you really have to call about putting my name on the gift 

like yea she would totally mind that smh >>


----------



## Aradai (Jun 29, 2015)

there's this uneasy, questioning feeling that im experiencing and it's making me feel like im gonna die tbh


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

peoyne said:


> just saw some photos of my old best friend on facebook..
> is it bad that im slightly jealous of how popular she now is ;_;
> 
> parties and going out with friends, and im just here on bell tree drawing my life away
> oh well~~


I actually felt the same as you a few years ago, my old friend who I used to talk with a lot (and know since kindergarten) stopped talking to me in 7th grade, and for _some_ reason she got really popular and started hanging out with the new friends she made, while ignoring me the whole time. It doesn't bother me anymore, but I understand how you feel


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

damn.. almost 3 years.. and i still freaking love you damnit


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

FOUND 2 LOST DOGS AHHHHHH WHAT DO i DO WITH THEMMMM


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 29, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> ISIS. I'm holidaying in egypt next month and I'm a bit worried, since there was a terrorist attack on france and tunisia, which isn't too far from Egypt..



Eeeeeep!!! Stay safe *hug*






My boyfriend's mum whinging about him having the fan on........yes love we'll both get heat stroke just for you! :B.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> FOUND TO LOST DOGS AHHHHHH WHAT DO i DO WITH THEMMMM



Could get in touch with the local animal shelter for advice or if you have an organisation like we do here in the UK called RSPCA .


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

Wrathie83 said:


> Eeeeeep!!! Stay safe *hug*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our shelter is closed Mondays


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 29, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Our shelter is closed Mondays


Ahhh pants


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

Wrathie83 said:


> Ahhh pants



Yeah the lil brown one is like a pup and the pug is breatheing really hard


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 29, 2015)

I want to open a test signature shop and make a signature for the first three people for free, but making the form is going to be boring.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I want to open a test signature shop and make a signature for the first three people for free, but making the form is going to be boring.



oh that's a nice idea, good luck~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

My stomach has not stopped being a jerk today. Thanks body!


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 29, 2015)

i have summer homework to do and i feel like the last few weeks haven't even been a part of summer. soon school will start before i know it


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

im tired and i dont really want to spend hours going to some dumb mall ugh


----------



## doveling (Jun 30, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I actually felt the same as you a few years ago, my old friend who I used to talk with a lot (and know since kindergarten) stopped talking to me in 7th grade, and for _some_ reason she got really popular and started hanging out with the new friends she made, while ignoring me the whole time. It doesn't bother me anymore, but I understand how you feel



that explains my situation exactly!!
but she moved to a private highschool near mine, and we haven't seen each other in ages.. mainly because now she is so popular, i don't think she'll be the same like she was before : -; 

though i guess their was something in the start that made us close friends and i guess it can happen again 
thinking back when we were in primary, we'd think of being friends in the future, and our kids would become best friends and our houses would be right next to each others.. 

- - - Post Merge - - -




Spoiler:  mum rants



blargh my mum is annoying.
she is a voluntary sales person for her friends beauty & health company, and she tries to sell the products to our relatives
today my great uncle didn't want to buy it because he is a skeptical and he is not gulliable (apparently quote from my mum 'if you take it you can live to 150!!" yeah right) and he was like "BS". Then she was talking to my aunt on the phone about him, and was like "blah..... yeah if he dies in a few years, its his fault for not buying the product" UM MUM THIS GREAT UNCLE IS LIKE 70, of course there is a chance of death within the next few years sadly..
then she slightly threatened my aunt to buy it, saying "SIS ARE YOU SERIOUS IT WORKS, if you weren't my sister i would kick you"

and im like.. wow. did this medicine make you 5008x violent?


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 30, 2015)

Found out my ex was using me all along, and I'm late. I'm not saying I'm pregnant, I just think stress has gotten the better of me. XD


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

life sucks :^( 

lels but whats new with that anyway


----------



## Finnian (Jun 30, 2015)

Ready for a long ass problem?
So, my fiance and her brother got into a huge fight with their mom. Now she's threatening us.

Her e-mail, after saving face on Facebook.


Spoiler:  WOW



Here it is plain and simple for all three of you:

I and three of your brothers are active members of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints, as you were all raised to be.  We believe in the sanctity of marriage between a man and a woman for time and for all eternity, being sealed in the Holy Temple of our God.  We believe in and follow the counsel of the living prophet, who at this time is President Thomas S Monson.  We believe in the Bible to be the word of God, as far as it is translated correctly, and we also believe the Book of Mormon to be the word of God. (Sound familiar?) We believe in God the Father, and in His Son, Jesus Christ who atoned for our sins and who appeared to the boy prophet, Joseph Smith.  I add my testimony to those of prophets through the ages who have testified that they live.  

We also believe in the agency of man.  "Free agency" is a bit of a misnomer, because although man is free to act, he is not free to choose the consequences of those actions.  You have, all three of you, made choices that are your own.  That is your right to do so, and I fought a war in heaven to defend your right to do just that.  I have not "disowned" you or declared you "dead unto me" or any such thing.  Quite the contrary.  You have been welcome in my home, and I have helped you financially as much as I am able, i.e. Tickets to Florida and Disney World, paying for a honeymoon, and paying to get a van fixed so you could use it in Orlando.  Nothing can or will change my beliefs, and nothing can or will change my love for you. 

There is a fine line between stating beliefs and being disrespectful to someone else's beliefs, and you have crossed it to the point of there being a caustic accusation of bigotry because of my beliefs.  I am an adult and am sure of myself, but I am custodial parent over two minors in my care who happen to be your brothers.  I will not, and legally do not have to, subject them to such venom as I have seen displayed on FaceBook tonight.  In my opinion at this moment, their being with the three of you this summer is not in their best interest.  That is an unfortunate and very sad state of affairs.

How this plays out is entirely up to you.  You mentioned being disappointed in the decisions I have made.  I'd like to know more about that, and I would like to know how you plan for this summer to proceed.

Always remember, if I didn't love you, I wouldn't care what you did.

Love you forever.
Love,
-Mom



I want to send this:


Spoiler:  Is it too harsh?



I have said nothing but what is in the constitution. I have been holding Emily back from saying a lot of really cruel things. I even posted some funny pictures to try to get everyone to calm down.  I respect your beliefs and have said nothing about them, in fact, I share a lot of the same beliefs. I believe in God, and I accept Jesus as my savoir. I do my very best to keep Emily from hating God.
Please don't take those children away from their father. Please do not use your children as weapons. If you took them away, you would do a lot of damage. Patrick is so excited. He loves those kids more than air. Do not take what little time he gets with them away. If need be, I will spend the time that they are here at my mother's house, and I'm sure Emily would too (Which Emily is always welcome in my Mom's house because my mom loves and accepts her as her own daughter.). And, for the record, I do not slam the church in front of the boys at all. I have stopped Emily on numerous occasions from saying things in front of them.

Now, this next part my destroy our relationship, as much as I don't want that to happen. But, it does need to be said.
While in Florida, Emily and I both observed how you interact with the boys. You do not treat them well. You scream at them constantly. They can't speak, and when they do, even over the tiniest thing, even if they're right, you will scream. I have seen my own sister do this, and because of it, her children are damaged and constantly ask me "Why doesn't my mom love me?". You're doing the same thing. You are hurting them. By taking away their summer here with their father, you are doing some major damage. 
About what this behavior has done to Emily: I calm her down from her daily "Why doesn't my mom love me? Why is my mom so mean?" fits. Yes, it's daily, The damage you've done to your own daughter is a daily thing she cries about. Literal tears. I have to remind her that you are human every day. I stick up for you every day. You have hurt her so badly, starting from high school. When she looks back on her childhood, all she can remember is really, really mean things that you have done to her. Because of you, she believes the Church is nothing but toxic and tears family apart. The only time she feels at peace with the church is while she's at my mom's house. She tried to tell me yesterday that she loves my mom more than she loved you. I told her she didn't, and that she was just mad. You've done the same thing to Andrew. He doesn't see that you love him for him. Just the concept of some perfect version of him. Emily thinks that too. I've told them numerous times that you do love them. Please do not villianize me when I've done nothing but stick up for you.
Again, I am 100% willing to leave my house and stay with my mom if it means the boys can come down. I love Patrick. I love Andrew. I love the boys. I love you. And Emily, I love more than anyone else in the entire universe. You have been very warm and welcoming to me, and I thank you for that. And for the record. I was not raised Mormon. I had a Mormon family, but my Dad hated Mormons. Hated them.

You can't take them boys away. The "venom" Andrew and Emily spit was to try to get you to understand them and realize some things. You taking the boys away in more than just spitting venom, it is taking a sledge hammer and smashing in everybody's skulls.

All actions have consequences. Will you swing  your hammer, or put it down?


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

Disturbing dream I had.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 30, 2015)

Elin said:


> Disturbing dream I had.



Same here. I had one dream that scared the s*** out of me and another dream that just totally messed with my feelings. I hate that.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 30, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Ready for a long ass problem?
> So, my fiance and her brother got into a huge fight with their mom. Now she's threatening us.
> 
> Her e-mail, after saving face on Facebook.
> ...



Send it, it sounds pretty civil to me.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 30, 2015)

There's a heat wave tomorrow...

...****ing hooray


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 30, 2015)

^ where on earth..i feel bad for you 

also, so many baddies in mobas /tear


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Same here. I had one dream that scared the s*** out of me and another dream that just totally messed with my feelings. I hate that.



this. i hate when i get creepy af lucid dreams that makes no sense. doesn't help i slept really bad tonight either.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 30, 2015)

**** you, selfish people. Thank you so much for bringing 20 children into a theater you can't even control. You ruined the movie for us. You wasted our money. We had to leave the theater. They were being noisy the entire time. You were shushed, yet you did nothing to control your children.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> **** you, selfish people. Thank you so much for bringing 20 children into a theater you can't even control. You ruined the movie for us. You wasted our money. We had to leave the theater. They were being noisy the entire time. You were shushed, yet you did nothing to control your children.



the logic of children is forgiven for everything. what tw*ts though.

also muuuunnniiiieess


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 30, 2015)

Canceled plans to go out tomorrow, it's gonna be too hot and the fact I have to walk 10 minutes, ride a bus for 20 minutes, walk for 5 minutes, catch another bus and ride for 10 minutes and then walk for another 10 minutes to get where I want to get to ;_;

And omg it's humid right now and it's killing me, two fans aren't doing anything for me ;_; along with my somewhat summer cold.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Canceled plans to go out tomorrow, it's gonna be too hot and the fact I have to walk 10 minutes, ride a bus for 20 minutes, walk for 5 minutes, catch another bus and ride for 10 minutes and then walk for another 10 minutes to get where I want to get to ;_;
> 
> And omg it's humid right now and it's killing me, two fans aren't doing anything for me ;_; along with my somewhat summer cold.


ech that sucks

i wanna jav cards tho


----------



## Heyden (Jun 30, 2015)

Julian won't move out...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 30, 2015)

I feel so dang lazy. I stopped working out...again... 
I really need like a motivational coach to kick my butt when I'm not being productive


----------



## Improv (Jun 30, 2015)

A lot of things are bothering me as of late & I can't exactly say why because I'm not sure myself. All I know is I feel like dirt.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

that's it!! I can't take no more I don't want to work I just want my vacation already ughhgulkjeo;jfg;aodthsuizgosfdqod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

wishing my town would decorate itself so i dont feel so disorganized.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 30, 2015)

want to go to tomorrow now please PLEASE


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

stupid Google, just WORK already bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finnian (Jun 30, 2015)

I got too upset and now I have a fever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> **** you, selfish people. Thank you so much for bringing 20 children into a theater you can't even control. You ruined the movie for us. You wasted our money. We had to leave the theater. They were being noisy the entire time. You were shushed, yet you did nothing to control your children.



Do you live in Utah?? Cause that sounds like an average trip to the theater here in hurry-up-and-get-married-at-19-and-start-popping-out-a-hoard-of-babies-land.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

I lost my last game of HotS.  I'm awful.  I should stop playing 5eva.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> stupid Google, just WORK already bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I pretty much say the same thing when a page doesn't load up or loads up slowly, but not exactly. I say "just load up already".


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2015)

my code doesn't work


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 1, 2015)

i kinda miss you


----------



## tobi! (Jul 1, 2015)

From the money they make from tuition, you'd think my college would at least have a functioning website.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 1, 2015)

my dad is a blood doctor and whenever i feel dizzy or something he tells me i have anemia plz stop


----------



## tobi! (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> **** you, selfish people. Thank you so much for bringing 20 children into a theater you can't even control. You ruined the movie for us. You wasted our money. We had to leave the theater. They were being noisy the entire time. You were shushed, yet you did nothing to control your children.



This happened to me but with about 16 teenagers. My party told the staff of the movie theater and they were escorted out.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 1, 2015)

My boyfriend kept grabbing my waist and giving a frown and the pinch it and pull, like if it was flabby skin, I mean sorry I only have a 21 inch waist, do you want smaller, larger, what is it man!


----------



## Hawkward (Jul 1, 2015)

Have to get a new laptop... The monitor kept shutting off and it can't be fixed. The laptops sold where I live are extremely expensive so I'm trying to convince my dad to buy it online again. I don't want to get the same brand that I had before though (due to terrible customer service) but the only ones that ship here are of that brand. I feel guilty because we had the other laptop for only 6 months and now my dad is spending another $500 on me.


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

The heat ; __ ;


----------



## Javocado (Jul 1, 2015)

got a gnarly blister on my foot that's a real bother


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

tired

also mom stop leaving all the dirty dishes im not gonna dot hem just because i'm up later than u smh


----------



## Squidward (Jul 1, 2015)

I just bought this soup for $0.5 and it looked like fun and games until I came home and tried it. It was so spicy but it didn't say so on the packaging. I usually have no probem with spicy food whatsoever. I still can't breathe and I'm literally crying. Still ate it, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

Squidward said:


> I just bought this soup for $0.5 and it looked like fun and games until I came home and tried it. It was so spicy but it didn't say so on the packaging. I usually have no probem with spicy food whatsoever. I still can't breathe and I'm literally crying. Still ate it, though.



sounds yum tho lel.

the heatwaves here.. uuuuu


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 1, 2015)

It is supossed to get around 105 today  and I have classes all over the campus


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> It is supossed to get around 105 today  and I have classes all over the campus



frack dude i guess it's at least 90+ when the sun is out hhhhhh


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 1, 2015)

life


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

^this

anyways i hate random headache like wtf i hardly did a thing today.


----------



## riummi (Jul 1, 2015)

i have no money OTL


----------



## piichinu (Jul 1, 2015)

My eyebrows need to be shaved off and drawn in with a blonde marker 2 be beautiful


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

lack of dough o well might sell all my retro game crap


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

THEY ARE SHOWING ONE OF GRATEFUL DEAD'S LAST CONCERT IN THE CINEMA HERE FFFFFFFF GOTTA GET SOMEONE to JOIN ME


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2015)

work, work, and more work


----------



## Finnian (Jul 1, 2015)

How much of a bitter ******* I'm becoming.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 1, 2015)

in love with the memories


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

Elin said:


> in love with the memories



... this

i wanna jav more booze but i think mom will notice lel


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

sigh I'm SO tired and exhausted and HUNGRY, I want chocolate I want it want it T_T
at least I have my coffee....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> ... this
> 
> i wanna jav more booze but i think mom will notice lel



lol booze, coffee all the way dude~
jk


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> sigh I'm SO tired and exhausted and HUNGRY, I want chocolate I want it want it T_T
> at least I have my coffee....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



hhuehuebut booze for now kthx


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 2, 2015)

Really random huge downpour for 3 minutes, then it stops. Like if it's going to rain, let it keep raining


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm going on a date tomorrow with a guy who's a year and a half younger than me, which wouldn't be a big deal, but I'm going to college in the fall and he's only going to be a junior in high school. People are giving me a lot of mixed reactions and I'm just frustrated. Let me date who I want, I don't need your opinion!! *flops around in frustration*


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 2, 2015)

Its to freaking hot today.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 2, 2015)

piimisu said:


> My eyebrows need to be shaved off and drawn in with a blonde marker 2 be beautiful



don't you mean yellow? markers can't be blonde!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a 5 page paper due tomorrow that I haven't started.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2015)

i feel really tipsy it's like im floating off my chair


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2015)

also terraria go suck your dids im ot using e for a grapple hook smh


----------



## Rasha (Jul 2, 2015)

that awkward moment when you realize you're like the oldest person on this site, boo :'c


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> that awkward moment when you realize you're like the oldest person on this site, boo :'c



i feel old and im 23.. so yeah


----------



## Rasha (Jul 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i feel old and im 23.. so yeah



stahp it! you're not helping :C


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> stahp it! you're not helping :C



i know but i still feel old a lot of peeps seems to be under 20 so


----------



## Rasha (Jul 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i know but i still feel old a lot of peeps seems to be under 20 so



......even the mods
we don't belong, or do we?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> ......even the mods
> we don't belong, or do we?



lol, this 

it's like when you see people 12-13 it's like were you born with a computer lol.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lol, this
> 
> it's like when you see people 12-13 it's like were you born with a computer lol.



now I feel like a grandma, ouch ;(


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2015)

ya same lol

also terraria why did you change the grapple control whyyyy


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 3, 2015)

I hate when a post (different website) pulls at your heartstrings, but it turns out to be fake. Please don't do that people. I genuinely felt terrible for you.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 3, 2015)

Headaches. So many headaches pretty much everyday now.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 3, 2015)

some guy is hitting on me in a mmorpg and it's just so awkward now


----------



## Hettie (Jul 3, 2015)

[size=-2] I sometimes get the urge to argue with people who are just wrong or bigoted or arrogant in their way of thinking, but get so enraged that people like them even know how to use a computer that just even engaging in any sort of argument is not worth the effort or headache..[/size]


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

Hettie said:


> [size=-2] I sometimes get the urge to argue with people who are just wrong or bigoted or arrogant in their way of thinking, but get so enraged that people like them even know how to use a computer that just even engaging in any sort of argument is not worth the effort or headache..[/size]



gasp!!!!!!!!!!!! 

your user title thingy 

nice..


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 4, 2015)

I want pizza all of a sudden :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

I really want to go camping but my mom thinks we don't have enough "stuff" to go. Like bro, we ain't _glamping_, we just need one more tent which I will buy and we'll be set! Like really bro! I just really want to go, and my vacation time got approved like come ooooon!


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 4, 2015)

My brother just bought an Xbox One and it's making me very tempted to buy more games for my 3DS... But I don't have the money


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

i need money too frick might sell some old games and stuff.

also, i hate when you really need coffee and ou jav to wait cause too hot.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

I keep hearing the phones ringing over at the part of casino where it's closed, and I'm pretty sure it's just one person calling and calling over and over, like bro, don't you know they're closed, leave a message or somethings. It's really getting on my nerves.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I keep hearing the phones ringing over at the part of casino where it's closed, and I'm pretty sure it's just one person calling and calling over and over, like bro, don't you know they're closed, leave a message or somethings. It's really getting on my nerves.



i hate when peeps do that or when they just call just cause and they really dont have an ER situation like frack it can wait bruh


----------



## Squidward (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm not getting enough sleep and I just wrote "The egg tree forum" into google search.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

Squidward said:


> I'm not getting enough sleep and I just wrote "The egg tree forum" into google search.


feeling the same uwuwuw


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Squidward said:


> I'm not getting enough sleep and I just wrote "The egg tree forum" into google search.



Sounds like me when I don't have coffee in the middle of the night, I usually type words backwards without noticing. Thank the turts for spell check or I would look like a complete nutter!


----------



## creamyy (Jul 4, 2015)

My mother thinks I'm a hermit so she brought me so much food.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

I wanna play cards.. anyone up later?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 4, 2015)

Living below someone who thinks its cool to bang around and stomp like an elephant in the hours that I'm trying to sleep. I just want to move out already.


----------



## hzl (Jul 4, 2015)

I just started a job on Thursday and did a 16 hour shift and haven't gone back in since for any shifts that I was scheduled to do. I've basically gone awol from my new job because I hated it so much and the management had no respect for their staff. Now I'm going to have to start the job search all over again .. dammit


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

i want to jav a beer but we only jav two left well screw it

also need all the treasuuureeeee


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 4, 2015)

Cramps suck >_< and it's way too hot for a uot water bottle to make them go away


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Cramps suck >_< and it's way too hot for a uot water bottle to make them go away



agreeeeees. especially period cramps ugh bro.
also .. yah terraria cause i dont remember hardmode bosses being this annoying


----------



## piichinu (Jul 4, 2015)

my mom still wont return my doorknob


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

piimisu said:


> my mom still wont return my doorknob



uh

what the hell did she do that for..


anyways lack of treasure lelel expensive ****


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

....it's saturday night, WHAT AM I DOING HERE??!!! DX


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> ....it's saturday night, WHAT AM I DOING HERE??!!! DX



im grinding coli and listening to AMT ;o

lol wanna jav cards?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 4, 2015)

My dreams are just getting weirder and mess with my head so much.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> im grinding coli and listening to AMT ;o
> 
> lol wanna jav cards?



lol yesh imma jav cards
guess I'm slowly turning into a turt oh no X3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> lol yesh imma jav cards
> guess I'm slowly turning into a turt oh no X3



u turt peasant yah if someone 3rd wanna jav let us know i guess x))


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> u turt peasant yah if someone 3rd wanna jav let us know i guess x))



FINE! u win imma join teh gang hurr


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

huehue turt always win btw :]

someone more on?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 4, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> My dreams are just getting weirder and mess with my head so much.



My dreams have been quite weird lately too, actually... In the past couple of days, I've had dreams of findjng a cat that bit my nose, accidentally starting WW3 (that one's happened before...) and almost marrying a cute girl.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> uh
> 
> what the hell did she do that for..


well
since we have cleaning ladies, my mom makes me clean before they get here (brilliant right)
and like there were some papers on the floor of my room, and i hadnt cleaned them up yet. so she took my doorknob away while i wasnt home. so i got mad ya and then the next morning i picked up the papers before the cleaning ladies got here (which was my original plan) but she still wouldnt give it back

she changed the reasoning to "i wont sit with her" buuut uh i dont see how taking my doorknob away is gonna help


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

me neither..

and i see well that sounds weird if you need to clean up before they get here.. o well


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 4, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> My dreams have been quite weird lately too, actually... In the past couple of days, I've had dreams of findjng a cat that bit my nose, accidentally starting WW3 (that one's happened before...) and almost marrying a cute girl.


Oh man, I bet the WW3 dreams are interesting. Mine just typically involve people in my life that I no longer talk to for various reasons. It just makes me feel weird.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 4, 2015)

Get contacted by buyer, lower price, agree on it, day later, bartering for lower price and won't buy it now


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Oh man, I bet the WW3 dreams are interesting. Mine just typically involve people in my life that I no longer talk to for various reasons. It just makes me feel weird.



yeah i have dreams about people i dont see often.. it's scary sometimes. or they are just.. acid **** lol


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

what's it with those people in smash/mk8/splatoon who are named mom,dad,wife???!! and there are so many of them WTH :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> what's it with those people in smash/mk8/splatoon who are named mom,dad,wife???!! and there are so many of them WTH :/



cause they are so so cool having a name like johnswife23


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> cause they are so so cool having a name like johnswife23



ew


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm so angry at myself. My really good friend who lives a couple hours away and has a busy summer schedule messaged me saying he was passing through town and we could hang out on Wednesday, but I just checked my messages today. It's past the Wednesday date and I feel really bad. He sounded excited to hang out and I was too until I realized I missed it. I'm truly the worst. I had no excuse not to check those messages other then pure lazy and forgetfulness.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 5, 2015)

hmmm nvm.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 5, 2015)

I swear, not only did Dog have more people, they also got all of the competent players. I literally went 6 games in a row losing (luckily I won tge match to become Cat King)


----------



## Javocado (Jul 5, 2015)

paycheck can't come any sooner


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

Javocado said:


> paycheck can't come any sooner



get that loud bro

also i need to get into like the wilderness for the games store that takes retro things nowadays but it takes like a day to get there MONEY THO AH


----------



## hzl (Jul 5, 2015)

hzl said:


> I just started a job on Thursday and did a 16 hour shift and haven't gone back in since for any shifts that I was scheduled to do. I've basically gone awol from my new job because I hated it so much and the management had no respect for their staff. Now I'm going to have to start the job search all over again .. dammit



quoting myself. 
I got an email from the regional manager of the place I quit from asking for my phone number so he can call me about my complaint... HAHAHA NO


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

hzl said:


> quoting myself.
> I got an email from the regional manager of the place I quit from asking for my phone number so he can call me about my complaint... HAHAHA NO



lul employers think they can do what they want because jobs you need to work hard to get...


----------



## doveling (Jul 5, 2015)

why do i always looks fat in sweaters or jackets?? probably cause broad shoulders..
far-


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

omgawd mom clean the coffeemaker now i jav to clean up the whole place because coffee effed up argghhghhg


----------



## Rasha (Jul 5, 2015)

I'M SO HUNGRY! I want a cookie but I ain't got any ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I'M SO HUNGRY! I want a cookie but I ain't got any ;_;



i want something other than flippin oatmeal gdamnit


----------



## Azza (Jul 5, 2015)

I have an annoying pain in my side which is distracting me from playing splatoon. It'll probably go away later anyways XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

is still hungry mom get home :] also i need to grind treasure rather than coli uuuuhhh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 5, 2015)

The fact that I can't play Guitar Hero, Hit Me With Your Best Shot is on and I keep like pretend strumming to the music cause i've played it so many times... need new controllers but they're so expensive jfc


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 5, 2015)

So, Even though Cats won more gamed, they lost because they weren't as popular? That is complete abd utter bull****. It should based on wins, and the popularity should have been a tiebreaker if both team performed equally.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

I wanna see that The Grateful Dead concert in the theaters but I jav noone to go with screw stuff.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 5, 2015)

Im listening to old music and its making me sad


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

fff that feel i cant really listen to certain songs because they remind me of things


----------



## boujee (Jul 5, 2015)

Terms I don't understand frustrates me. I'm very judgmental and I don't want to come off ignorant when I ask questions about things I never knew existed. I'm very blunt and I mean no harm but holy sht, I need someone who knows how to talk.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 5, 2015)

My connect is out of town  :-|


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

Javocado said:


> My connect is out of town  :-|



sucks :||

also fracck im so awk rn it's boring


----------



## Akimari (Jul 5, 2015)

Parents pressuring me to both eat more but not succumb to my eating disorder. It's stressful. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Terms I don't understand frustrates me. I'm very judgmental and I don't want to come off ignorant when I ask questions about things I never knew existed. I'm very blunt and I mean no harm but holy sht, I need someone who knows how to talk.



ya this

also people who are into superhero series or scifi stuff im such a noob to that and im like. oh yeah mango that's true whenever peeps starts going on about it


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 5, 2015)

I was JUST about to do something and I forgot what it was like 3 seconds after... wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

^this x10000

also i should go sleep but nah bruh


----------



## Naiad (Jul 6, 2015)

when your lovebirds try to attack your budgies 8|
y'all gotta chill


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 6, 2015)

My 8 year old chihuahua's nightmares.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 6, 2015)

Depressed and then on top of that I am severely aggravated by these tweaker people here with a kid, the lady just left her kid in the room, she's maybe 2 at the most. and she just left her in there. She wasn't watching her while she was conning someone into giving me their CC so she could check-in and the kid was running everywhere yelling and touching grabbing everything pulling it off the desk, pushing buttons of my equipment... like jfc you shouldn't have kids man.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 6, 2015)

Lady started hassling other people for stuff on the floor now... her baby accidentally dialed 911 a few times... like seriously please give me that child and let me take it to someone who will care for it. Instead of leaving it in your room while you'd running around pan-handling our customers with some sob story.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 6, 2015)

Starting to feel the effects of a messed up sleep schedule.


----------



## Koloh (Jul 6, 2015)

July will go cold without you


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

Coming home at midnight, whole place smells of cheese.. ew


----------



## doveling (Jul 7, 2015)

just found out a relative of mine, pretty sure a cousin, has passed away :c 
she was really young, 10 years old or younger, i haven't met her though i've seen her around in a wheelchair at family reunions 
R.I.P x


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2015)

peoyne said:


> just found out a relative of mine, pretty sure a cousin, has passed away :c
> she was really young, 10 years old or younger, i haven't met her though i've seen her around in a wheelchair at family reunions
> R.I.P x



Oh that's so sad x( I'm sorry for your loss. 

As for me... I barely slept last night and all I could do was remember moments in life that made me super angry


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

like.. man i really like you and all that .. and i know i've been a damn mess around but i still love you damnit.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 7, 2015)

I wanna start an Asylum roleplay. :U


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

lack of dough o well.

and my mom being like passive aggressive like dude stop it


----------



## boujee (Jul 7, 2015)

my thoughts
I hate overthinking but all I got is myself and this is what I do, sadly


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> my thoughts
> I hate overthinking but all I got is myself and this is what I do, sadly



^this.

also i need tie dye shirts but ya guess i gotta order online ;o


----------



## michabby (Jul 7, 2015)

small minds, the homophobic racist stereotyping sexist misogynistic classist persons 
etc just narrow-minded people
really bother me


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

just googled cory x his toilet in pictures

bye sleep


----------



## Rasha (Jul 7, 2015)

ughhisgkldfhbgd why do I have to be only ****ing period? I'm too old for this nonsense!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

periods can go suck my dids.


----------



## hzl (Jul 7, 2015)

I still can't find a job


----------



## Koloh (Jul 7, 2015)

precious memories..


----------



## axo (Jul 7, 2015)

Joy said:


> Just finished watching Cryaotic play through FF7 Crisis Core and the feels are so real
> 
> I keep playing Price of Freedom on repeat Dx



Yes. Also, Last of us practically killed my tear-ducts.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 8, 2015)

feel worse


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

music lol


----------



## Finnian (Jul 8, 2015)

I miss my dad a lot. 
I gave away my cats today so I'm sad as hell and it makes me miss my dad idk.
Death is hard.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 8, 2015)

work today blegh


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

jav's snapchats blegh


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 8, 2015)

I keep getting bad headaches. I don't even know what's causing them.


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

My friends don't invite me anywhere anymore *sigh*


----------



## Javocado (Jul 8, 2015)

Elin said:


> jav's snapchats blegh



wow it bothers me that my snaps bother you smh my snaps are A1


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 8, 2015)

My unknown clouded future.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 8, 2015)

Had one of those weird af dreams that you never wanna tell anyone. Ever.
Just.. why must I have them, please stop sleepy, creepy mind.


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 8, 2015)

I just turned on streetpass for ACNL and somehow I'm worried about getting an unwanted villager even though I already have 10 villagers so that's not possible... But I'm still stressing out.


----------



## Stil (Jul 9, 2015)

My joints hurt in my wrist and ankles :/


----------



## ajpinky (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm trying to finish my summer homework (Which I haven't even started), but then Splatoon happens... pls help


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

im obsessed with rainbow dregs halp


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 9, 2015)

Friend introduced me a fan-made game that's a crossover between Resident Evil and one of my childhood TV shows and I'm scarred for life


----------



## radical6 (Jul 9, 2015)

i want to kill myself again. very hard not to relapse. doesnt help when im hearing jokes about rape and ****, makes me very upset and reminds me a lot of my trauma. just wanna die, really.


----------



## nami26 (Jul 9, 2015)

my flight to frankfurt germany was tiring and my cousin keeps texting me...100 texts in the past 20 minutes...ughhhh....


----------



## P.K. (Jul 9, 2015)

Aug. 30 - UP college entrance test
Sep. 2-4 first term exams
Sep. 6 - UA&P college entrance test

+ worrying about recommendation letters, review centers and app. forms

r.i.p.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 9, 2015)

NOOOOOOOO I LOST MY CHANCE TO GET TABBY FOR THE THIRD TIME!!! I HATE MY LIFE UGHHHHHIRNCWCNLE?CMKW


----------



## Ami (Jul 9, 2015)

Sleepy


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> NOOOOOOOO I LOST MY CHANCE TO GET TABBY FOR THE THIRD TIME!!! I HATE MY LIFE UGHHHHHIRNCWCNLE?CMKW



reminds me how i hunted for erik before ah...

also i want like.. tie dye shirts but noone's selling and i cant really make my own atm


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 9, 2015)

I kinda hate Nintendo. Their wireless features are cool but they are the kings of error codes that they can't quite seem to completely fix.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I kinda hate Nintendo. Their wireless features are cool but they are the kings of error codes that they can't quite seem to completely fix.



Yeah they are so sensitive with connections n ****.. same with Vita though that one is a bit better.

Like phones and computers work fine with wi-fi but handheld nah bruh error 24*7


----------



## tumut (Jul 9, 2015)

i can't post images from imgur for some reason


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 9, 2015)

Slye said:


> i can't post images from imgur for some reason


I've been seeing this a lot lately, but I've noticed some people can see them but I usually can't


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

I am not going to the zoo until tommorow.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 10, 2015)

Last night, I learned about how bad the Little Big Planet community has gotten ever since I stopped playing LBP3. I'm just like WOW! The H4H and P4P problem was much worse than it has been, especially when the levels are copied. Last year, I heard about how some creators got over 10,000 hearts all through H4H, as some of the Mm Picked creators didn't even get past 1,000 hearts. This year, it was worse. There are more users with obscene costumes, there was a user who kept leaving negative reviews on the best of the levels mainly to harm their reputation rather than form a real opinion, and copied levels still dominate the popular levels. I've stopped playing LBP since Little Big Planet Central was shut down. After hearing about how bad it gotten, I can safely say, they won't be seeing me again.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2015)

looking at all of my old threads from when i first joined

CRINGE


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 10, 2015)

That Miiverse takes too long to load on the DS.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 10, 2015)

awesome that im here for you but youre not here for me. nice to know that friendship only requires one person making an effort. nice to know that my successes don't matter yet yours are the world. 

nice to know that its so easy to make out the kind of people that you don't need in your life.


----------



## louise23 (Jul 11, 2015)

It is mean that when my friends get boyfriends they never went to see me again


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 11, 2015)

I feel like I have so many great ideas for this world, but I'm so small and worthless that no one would even listen it them.
Wish there was a job for Idea Givers lol, I'd prolly make a pretty good one xD


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 11, 2015)

So much pressure to do well.


----------



## Azza (Jul 11, 2015)

I only have two days left of holidays (yus I first world problems and such) and it feels like it should just be the beginning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> So much pressure to do well.



Ugh, I know the feeling. I hope you don't have any troubles in what you want to succeed in!! ^^


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2015)

stomach hurts and im sore from exercises


----------



## tumut (Jul 11, 2015)

For some reason my avatar won't appear transparent even though it's supposed to be.


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 11, 2015)

Brawl keeps freezing on the Stage Select screen. Not sure if it's the game or the Wii.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

bleh
my summer is wasting away
didnt even start summer reading
constantly stressed, hoping for the day someone who understands me will hold a convo w me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 11, 2015)

My stomach is so sore. Im fine all holidays and then i get sick the day before i got back to school


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 11, 2015)

Headaches headaches headaches headaches headaches killme headaches


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 12, 2015)

...


----------



## kayleee (Jul 12, 2015)

bf is snoring loudly and I can't fall asleep


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2015)

kayleee said:


> bf is snoring loudly and I can't fall asleep



My life, I feel ya

My headache subsided but now my stomach is just not happy


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 12, 2015)

my skin is bothering me! ;[


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 12, 2015)

My wrists are killing me! But at least I've got 3/4 letters written to my pen-pals!


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 12, 2015)

Having stomach problems that are making me wonder if it's possible to become lactose intolerant when you're an adult.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah I think so..

also the lack of dough

well i jav booze


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 12, 2015)

Tae said:


> Having stomach problems that are making me wonder if it's possible to become lactose intolerant when you're an adult.



Yep. It can come and go, my mom drank tons of milk as a kid, when she was in her 30-40's she got really bad lactose intolerance, and then now in her 50's she's a milk-aholic again!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2015)

I am making a forum with Curry and were lost


----------



## Curry (Jul 12, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I am making a forum with Curry and were lost


Forum making such hard.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 12, 2015)

The constant fights and yelling and noise


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

IM WAY TOO TIRED

and i jav some stuff to doooo doo dooo


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 12, 2015)

My head is pounding and i feel so weak

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus i have school tomorrow


----------



## Heyden (Jul 12, 2015)

I can't find anywhere that will let me watchh the new episode of Under the Dome


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

should clean up ugh and make dinner


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 12, 2015)

I told myself that I would finish this but now I don't want to...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

Terraria like.. lel you dont have to make the bosses that annoying


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 12, 2015)

What the hell. Xbox One store is having a big game sale so I decided to buy Shadow of Mordor with my $25 Xbox card I got for my birthday. The sale brought the game from $40 to $24, and my gold membership brought it down to $20. I buy the game and the tax makes it $25.18. When did digital tax get so high? That's ridiculous. If I didn't have leftover change from a previous purchase it wouldn't have let me buy it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow.. nice of them.. not. That was a high tax indeed

also I need to stop listening to Grateful Dead now I'm gonna cry all night.


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm working on a giant program for my Operating Systems class that refuses to work no matter what I do to it. Inexplicable, unexplained errors always make things _so fun_. 

Even my professor can't tell what's wrong with it!


----------



## hzl (Jul 12, 2015)

had toothache since like.. 2 weeks ago .. couldn't get an appointment til this Tuesday and putting up with it is all I've been able to do :|


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

hzl said:


> had toothache since like.. 2 weeks ago .. couldn't get an appointment til this Tuesday and putting up with it is all I've been able to do :|



toothaches suck cause they make you feel like that and gives you -insert- ache as well


----------



## toxapex (Jul 12, 2015)

Iwata is dead oh my god


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Iwata is dead oh my god



No :'( he was still so young


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 12, 2015)

When you decide to leave your phone at home since you'll only be out for a few minutes.
Then once you leave you forget you left it on purpose and have a mini heart attack for a sec thinking you lost it, then remember and think "omg you're dumb.."
And then you repeat that process like 3 more times...


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 12, 2015)

Iwata's passing


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 12, 2015)

Why do you have to make me feel like **** on purpose? Like really..


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm upset that the death of Mr. Iwata is not on the news, its been all over social media, but i haven't seen a news story on it yet.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 12, 2015)

I want to die.


----------



## Curry (Jul 12, 2015)

I worked super hard on a forum and no one will join. :'(


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 13, 2015)

It really bothers me that some people would bring up my past activity on other sites, pointing at the wrongs I have done. I try hard to maintain a good citizenship on this site, yet I screwed up a few times on this site. And people look down on me all because of the screw ups, then believe that I am such a jerk on this forum.

Sorry if I had to bring this up, but I just saw this one post on another site, mentioning my name and how I got spoiled one time. There's no need to look at others' past activity from a month and earlier, then bring it up right away. I even regret what I did back then. Even if I take full credit, that doesn't describe who I really am or what I want to be. I try to get control of myself, but I mess up a few times.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 13, 2015)

Thatweirdhetalian said:


> I'm upset that the death of Mr. Iwata is not on the news, its been all over social media, but i haven't seen a news story on it yet.



It needs to be on the news. It must be known worldwide.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 13, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> It needs to be on the news. It must be known worldwide.



To be fair, it was announced fairly late in the States, and I'm sure other news stations in Japan and what not have covered it. News usually takes a few hours to come about, so I predict we'll have some news articles and actual announcements given by tomorrow morning/afternoon.

---
I ended up relapsing today. It's so terribly, indescribably difficult to be monitored and limited with food due to unfortunate circumstances. I pray to any being out there that one day no one else has to go through an eating disorder. Amen.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 13, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> It needs to be on the news. It must be known worldwide.



It's now on New York Times (I believe). I even surfed the web.

I was amazed that Nintendo raised their flags half-mast, just like how the US does it when a public official dies. It's very important to do something like that to mourn the death of an important person.

EDIT: I see it on Cable News Network (CNN) and Wall Street Journal now.


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 13, 2015)

This Aching cramp I'm having.</3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

RIP Omar Sharif as well.. He died a few days ago but tbh didn't get the attention he deserved  I remember when I saw Doctor Zhivago... I was blown off my sofa so many times..

Also I knew I should have bought that handbag cause of course it wasn't in stock yesterday, ****


----------



## radical6 (Jul 13, 2015)

why am i arguing with people who defend actual child molesters? why are these people accusing me, a 14 year old teen on the internet, of emotionally abusing them because i got into an argument with them when they are in their mid 20s? why don't these people have a life or friends?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

Robert Plant is playing here tomorrow and I dont jav anyone to go with. Might bribe some poor one just cause


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 13, 2015)

My eyes hurt and my back too


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

justice said:


> why am i arguing with people who defend actual child molesters? why are these people accusing me, a 14 year old teen on the internet, of emotionally abusing them because i got into an argument with them when they are in their mid 20s? why don't these people have a life or friends?


Thats messed up that people defend them.....


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)

_mindy left. i don't know where she went or when she is coming back._​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 13, 2015)

Got banned. Still depressed. Stupid Walmart lady. My mom. My tum hurting because hungry. Literally everything.


----------



## himeki (Jul 13, 2015)

My friend just forced my laptop off. I lost all my work, my WIP artworks, everything.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> My friend just forced my laptop off. I lost all my work, my WIP artworks, everything.



fruuuuuck i'd literally kill anyone if they did that.

also ughhh bored af and i wanna go tomorrow but probably gonna be tons of peeps and i no wanna go alone


----------



## Finnian (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm 22 at the end of next month and I am not ready for that.
Wasn't I just 12 like 3 days ago???

When did I get so old?? RIP me


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 13, 2015)

can barely sit still for 5 more days


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

i need a new handbag 

and i should stop looking at pretty vintage ones fff


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 13, 2015)

I hate flies. They're annoying. That, and I seen fat flies.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I hate flies. They're annoying. That, and I seen fat flies.



^this. wasps and bees are more annoying though. flies usually dont sting you lol.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 13, 2015)

Waiting to play New Vegas >.<


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 13, 2015)

Umeko said:


> ^this. wasps and bees are more annoying though. flies usually dont sting you lol.



mosquitos are the worst. Taking away all my sleep during the summer months.


----------



## sour (Jul 13, 2015)

Got stung by the same horsefly twice. Some dude is taking ages to respond.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> mosquitos are the worst. Taking away all my sleep during the summer months.



ya i hardly got any bites this year though


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 14, 2015)

Wake up to what? The dog pooped in my room, thats awesome


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 14, 2015)

one of my good friends passed on the other day. Kimsie had a beautiful soul, and a beautiful smile.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

KantoKraze said:


> one of my good friends passed on the other day. Kimsie had a beautiful soul, and a beautiful smile.



 must be so sad -hugs-

also eh well lack of money atm i did too much in july lol.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 14, 2015)

These next few days are going to go by so slow. I'm so excited to move out I just wanna move now!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

i wish i didn't spend so much on clothes the past months.. but ya im into that hippie 60s/70s style so gotta shop when it's on..


----------



## kassie (Jul 14, 2015)

It's bothering me that I'm almost done with Insanity. Not sure what I'll do next.


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 14, 2015)

im legitimately going to rant if it's okay??
so, i had this crush on a boy for about five months, i suppose. it was really tearing me apart because i had identified as a lesbian for around 6 years now. he was such a jerk, but he had such a nice smile and enjoyed my company.. i really liked him very much. i got butterflies in my stomach every time he would speak to me-- which was awful because he was my section leader.. i told him my feelings for him, and how confused i was about a week before school ended. he did not return my feelings, but a week later, he asked me out. i was blinded by how much i liked this boy. we had fun together, we played pokemon and laughed and cuddled on my couch. everything was simple because we're young and dumb. i knew it wasn't going to last forever, though. he is a senior and is growing up, and i'm just a freshman. and im so stupid. i told him everything about me, because i thought i could trust him. i was so blind. i cant explain the emotional/physical stuff that happened, but it really hurt.
we lasted for a month and a half, and broke up on 6/30. the relationship was so broken as soon as i went on a trip out of state. we barely talked, i was afraid to tell him anything. he made me feel so worthless and childish, without even realizing it. it was just me, trying to hold back a flood with a leaf. i tried everything to try to make him stay. but eventually, we did break up.

and today was the first day i saw him/talked to him since then. and im so scared, because im falling back in love with him. and i cant do this again. it hurts so much-- getting so close to someone, then having to pretend you never knew them at all.

everything is pulling me back down into depression. i just cant do anything right.


----------



## boujee (Jul 15, 2015)

Weird people, the annoying ones who try to hard to fit in or out.

Or people who have a lot going on and is willing to share that to the world but doesn't want help cause they already have "people who are helping them", must be the greatest help ever if you're still complaining about the same things. It makes people care less, especially me(why respect you if I don't even like you).


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 15, 2015)

super irritated, boyfriend doesn't want to spend time with me, depressed, ants attacking the house, friends not wanted to spend any time with me, making plans and then just not showing up after I get ready...I feel like everything Ive worked so hard to get is being taken away and its been so long since Ive been truly depressed. nobody cares or worries either, I've been locked in my room not really even going out my own door for days and nobodies asked anything or knocked to see if i was still alive... it's a really awful feeling


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 15, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> super irritated, boyfriend doesn't want to spend time with me, depressed, ants attacking the house, friends not wanted to spend any time with me, making plans and then just not showing up after I get ready...I feel like everything Ive worked so hard to get is being taken away and its been so long since Ive been truly depressed. nobody cares or worries either, I've been locked in my room not really even going out my own door for days and nobodies asked anything or knocked to see if i was still alive... it's a really awful feeling


That's really awful and i know how it feels, it happens to me a lot. I care about you though  <3


----------



## Pearls (Jul 15, 2015)

I had 3 panic attacks yesterday and I don't think my friend likes me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> super irritated, boyfriend doesn't want to spend time with me, depressed, ants attacking the house, friends not wanted to spend any time with me, making plans and then just not showing up after I get ready...I feel like everything Ive worked so hard to get is being taken away and its been so long since Ive been truly depressed. nobody cares or worries either, I've been locked in my room not really even going out my own door for days and nobodies asked anything or knocked to see if i was still alive... it's a really awful feeling


-hugs- i wish i could be with you turtbro <3

but ya my dad atm like dude you're the one keeping it up just freaking disappear if you dont like it


----------



## Chaotix (Jul 15, 2015)

Tfw you try to say "hello" to and you get ignored.


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 15, 2015)

I have the worst tumbling block in cheerleading history....


----------



## device (Jul 15, 2015)

ppl who try to be kawaii on the internet


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> Tfw you try to say "hello" to and you get ignored.



I understand. I have the same feeling. And also:

-Packing stress
- Worry about infraction ( would argue, but I'm too lazy to argue with mods and I guess I deserved it)
- Desperation to save up enough for HHD and/or AF


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

people having race cars and driving by our apartment. they are not really sounds isolated so you hear it way worse than it is

also stop mowing your lawn so late omg


----------



## Beardo (Jul 15, 2015)

I want stuff on League but  I have like 0 moneys and I just cry


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 15, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> Tfw you try to say "hello" to and you get ignored.



Ugh, I feel the same with you. Even worse was when I stopped and tried to say "Happy birthday" to someone I knew that was in my choir because I was trying to be nice, but no, she ignores me and her group of friends just laugh at me.

Sigh.


----------



## GoldWatson (Jul 15, 2015)

Memes... Dank Memes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

I probably won't see ya anytime soon.. but I wanna so bad.


----------



## device (Jul 15, 2015)

GoldWatson said:


> Memes... Dank Memes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 15, 2015)

I know you're already tired of me discussing politics, but what's bothering me is how bad America is getting. It's normal for our country to go through dark times (like the Civil War or the Great Depression), but it sure got worse ever since Obama taken over. I'm not going to discuss racial relations and economic issues this time, but there is another highlight to share. As our government is getting more corrupt, some agencies have passed so many regulations that they are going against their own purpose.

The highlight is the California drought in the past two to three years. The high air pressure is one thing, but the EPA has been involved in some of it. Here's the story of what possibly started the drought. So they would save a fish, but they basically destroyed California's environment because of the drought. Yes, absence of rain can occur, but it wouldn't be as bad if regulations weren't causing us to get rid of that water. As I read many stories about the effects of the drought, I can tell that the drought is getting worse. Prices of food are going up, wildfires are growing, heat waves are becoming more intense (even in the winter), and more negative effects. At least the EPA isn't responsible for the lack of snowpacks. That could be related to something else, but I don't know what's causing that.

Another good example of the EPA actually not saving the environment was that they passed regulations that prevented an oil spill from being cleaned up. If you care about the environment, you should actually help clean the pollution, not block people from cleaning. I just lost respect in the EPA.

Issues like the environment, economy, and domestic policy, have always been problems even before Bush took office. Since Obama taken office, the government tried to pass so many solutions, but those solutions actually made problems even worse, not better. Not only more regulations mean less freedom, but they don't seem to work at all.

Even I care about the environment. And I hope the California drought ends (even if I live in Texas).


----------



## Rasha (Jul 15, 2015)

Sigh, I literally spent half of this day crying from all this pain. My whole face is swollen and i look like ****. I can feel the stitches in ma face even when i try to remain expressionless. I can't eat or drink or sleep and i can't see because im not allowed to wear my glasses. I'm so tired right now
ok I'll shut up. Sorry XP


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm getting heartburn and pretty sure there's an error in my class schedule for this upcoming school year.


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 15, 2015)

i don't want to feel sad anymore. ๑?́ㅿ?̀๑)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

Obama's like the best thing happened.. not that a lot of US people think so. Oh well their loss.


----------



## doveling (Jul 16, 2015)

had a free period today so my friends decided to play a game called 'paranoia' i cbf to explain it but answer question honestly and crap.
i had a feeling it was going to turn into an anger fest, and what did you know!! an anger fest!
one of my friends got a question which went like 'list your favourite friend to your least favourite', and she mentioned my name 2nd last out of the 5 people who were playing. I felt really offended and really depressed right after that since lately we've been talking alot more and hanging out, and really she would have been the 2nd on my list. ouch. like the person who was 3rd, doesn't even talk to her at all.

Then later on there was a question about sharing things we hate about each other, and two of my friends said i was negative about things and that they f'ing hated it. Im not that negative, i'm realistic. Like they mentioned that i don't find their jokes funny, and always crush their dreams when talking about meeting/hooking up with a celebrity, see? realistic.

all my friends were sugarcoating what they said, saying that 'oh i only hate it when you blah, but you are the funniest and nicest person, honestly', though i know that they always ***** about them and complain behind their back to me.

im fricking pissed, tomorrow im going to not talk at all and move away from them since, if you don't talk at all, you'll be liked.
talking and being part of the group gets you nowhere.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 16, 2015)

Umeko said:


> Obama's like the best thing happened.. not that a lot of US people think so. Oh well their loss.



Not true. I think the best thing that happened in America is the abolition of slavery. That was the first conflict that divided us all. Thankfully, it's gone.

And yes, some of Obama's policies actually have downsides. Even if they are causing problems, we still have loyal supporters for him, even if others say that he's the worst president since WWII.

I am ready for any kind of president, regardless of race, religion, sex, sexuality, or class. I'm just not ready for a president that wants totalitarian control when some policies don't work well.

Not trying to start any arguments. I just wanted to make a reply for fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Not true. I think the best thing that happened in America is the abolition of slavery. That was the first conflict that divided us all. Thankfully, it's gone.
> 
> And yes, some of Obama's policies actually have downsides. Even if they are causing problems, we still have loyal supporters for him, even if others say that he's the worst president since WWII.
> 
> ...


How is Obama totalitarian?... Just curious, just because he has some left ideas doesn't make him Stalin.

And yeah I think he is way better than those WWII ones.. Oh let's drop huge bombs over Japan because they are provoking us and not surrendering. No...


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 16, 2015)

peoyne said:


> had a free period today so my friends decided to play a game called 'paranoia' i cbf to explain it but answer question honestly and crap.
> i had a feeling it was going to turn into an anger fest, and what did you know!! an anger fest!
> one of my friends got a question which went like 'list your favourite friend to your least favourite', and she mentioned my name 2nd last out of the 5 people who were playing. I felt really offended and really depressed right after that since lately we've been talking alot more and hanging out, and really she would have been the 2nd on my list. ouch. like the person who was 3rd, doesn't even talk to her at all.
> 
> ...



Why would that kind of game even exist? It honestly just sounds like a way to lose friends, tbh and I really don't blame you for being that way, it didn't sound like a very nice game :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 16, 2015)

Umeko said:


> How is Obama totalitarian?... Just curious, just because he has some left ideas doesn't make him Stalin.
> 
> And yeah I think he is way better than those WWII ones.. Oh let's drop huge bombs over Japan because they are provoking us and not surrendering. No...



Let's see.

He's telling us what we should eat and what we shouldn't eat.
He's telling us how we should play video games (and wants us to listen to Resetti).
He wants us to use specific brands of electronics (not energy star, but stuff like samsung over lg).

All of these "facts" are a hoax.

To be more serious, his obamacare policy had a hell lot of regulations and restrictions, plenty of unnecessary and unreasonable ones as well. He may not be totalitarian, but he is a socialist, which is what I don't approve of. I'm capable of making my decisions.

And yes, I wanted to show sarcasm by bringing up the fake facts. I just want to have fun by mixing seriousness and fun. But I won't joke about extremely serious stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> To be more serious, his obamacare policy had a hell lot of regulations and restrictions, plenty of unnecessary and unreasonable ones as well. He may not be totalitarian, but he is a socialist, which is what I don't approve of. I'm capable of making my decisions.



Well, if your decisions involve to "choose" getting treatment if you are sick and pay fantasy sums for it.. Go ahead. I'd prefer to have Obamacare if I was an US citizen, just saying. And the choice of 'freedom' by not wanting to get healthy.. I shouldn't put too much into this but to me it sounds way too much let's earn money on people.

Noone said you can't make your own decisions, I guess it's too rooted that they want to have their old system too much.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 16, 2015)

i just want Bernie to win so I can get free college


----------



## Ramza (Jul 16, 2015)

werk


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 16, 2015)

Now I'm moving onto another subject.

What's bothering right now is that I kept staying up too late, ruining my sleep schedule. It's 4:00 AM right now. I want to start going to bed at 10:00 PM.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Now I'm moving onto another subject.
> 
> What's bothering right now is that I kept staying up too late, ruining my sleep schedule. It's 4:00 AM right now. I want to start going to bed at 10:00 PM.



If you're not used to it, it's like that


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

jfc people stop adding stupid tags to mp3's

also flac = no freaking difference just another 2+ hours extra dl time


----------



## device (Jul 16, 2015)

im starting to realize that my life is depressing and i should do something with it


----------



## Ami (Jul 16, 2015)

Some stupid guy in my family..


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 16, 2015)

No please, keep stomping around and doing what sounds like dropping bowling balls right above me at 9 in the morning. I'm not exhausted or anything like that. I hate sleeping, thanks for not letting me sleep!!

i freaking hate people


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 16, 2015)

So tired of these ants ruining my food...
We have a really ridiculous infestation of them in our kitchen, and this is the 7th time they've been in my food out of nowhere and I could not finish eating it.
They're disgusting, I hate them on a very high level, and I hate their smell.
Please go extinct ants. I'm not frickin' kidding.


----------



## himeki (Jul 16, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> So tired of these ants ruining my food...
> We have a really ridiculous infestation of them in our kitchen, and this is the 7th time they've been in my food out of nowhere and I could not finish eating it.
> They're disgusting, I hate them on a very high level, and I hate their smell.
> Please go extinct ants. I'm not frickin' kidding.


Agreed-same with flies. Hence why I like spiders-they eat these little b@stards...

What's bothering me is that my art is really bad compared to everyone else and I can't ever improve...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 16, 2015)

I love most of the Japanese voices for J Stars, but the Japanese voices for Goku and Vegeta are drop dead awful. I like the English ones so much better.


----------



## boujee (Jul 16, 2015)

I requested a pixel awhile back by this person and I'm just now getting it and they want like 50 for it and I'm hella confused because they animated it but I didn't want it animated.


----------



## hzl (Jul 16, 2015)

hzl said:


> had toothache since like.. 2 weeks ago .. couldn't get an appointment til this Tuesday and putting up with it is all I've been able to do :|



quoting myself. I had the tooth pulled out! but now I am missing two back teeth on the top side and can't really eat/chew anything on that side ... errrr


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 16, 2015)

hzl said:


> quoting myself. I had the tooth pulled out! but now I am missing two back teeth on the top side and can't really eat/chew anything on that side ... errrr



Its ok, had 4 cavities since dec and my parents keep delaying my visit to the dentist ;3;


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm so angry and disappointed in myself...


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 16, 2015)

You got mail! said:


> I'm so angry and disappointed in myself...



Whats wrong You got mail?


----------



## hzl (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm getting fed up with map resetting. I keep getting fussier and fussier dammit


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm feeling very tired . better make some coffee or whatever. Also Terraria like Expert bosses stop being so freaking douche smh


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

There's always some stupid excuse for everything. I don't even know why I bother at this point.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 17, 2015)

I had my driving test today and failed. Ugh, I just don't feel like I'm meant to drive. Why can't I just be that person who walks everywhere?


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 17, 2015)

my code doesn't work


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2015)

i want like lotsa food rn. why


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 17, 2015)

everyone i live with is homophobic. i hate being insulted and shoved around by them everyday. i've really had enough with everything about my life, quite honestly.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

University raised the price of parking permits by a lot but will also have LESS parking spots this year. They hate us.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 17, 2015)

went on a mission trip, and put all my clothes in a trash bag
i left the trash bag at the church before coming to the shore and now i have no clothing


----------



## Jacob (Jul 17, 2015)

went on a mission trip, and put all my clothes in a trash bag
i left the trash bag at the church before coming to the shore and now i have no clothing


----------



## Curry (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm annoyed at myself for caring so much about people's reactions to anything serious I say.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 18, 2015)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> I'm annoyed at myself for caring so much about people's reactions to anything serious I say.



You need to talk, I mean you got my cell # but it is dead right now  so if you need me PM me


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 18, 2015)

I miss having real close friends. Even when I talk to others it just doesn't feel the same. And I'm awkward when it comes to starting conversations...


----------



## kassie (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm weirdly jealous over someone I have no right to be jealous over? 
It's silly, I've literally talked to them less than 5 times.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 18, 2015)

This Wii U is getting on my nerves.

I've been trying to download this dlc bundle for the past 3 days and it keeps erroring and erroring.

All the methods i tried that the customer service gave me never work and honestly i have no idea what to do.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

My sweater kittens are too big and the way this shirt fits me it pulls down in the front pulling it tight on my neck because my kittens are too darn heavy and big, sometimes I really just want to cut them off like a proud amazonian, but I know my boyfriend would be very sad.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm trying to stay up to watch SwimmingBird's Splatfest live stream, getting tired though :c


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I'm trying to stay up to watch SwimmingBird's Splatfest live stream, getting tired though :c



I once stayed up for 6 hours watching a baby ostrich named Pip, and after that long of cheering at my computer waiting for him to be born I passed out and he was born two hours later... So much regret in life man.


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 18, 2015)

I haven't been feeling so well the past few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 things would be a lot easier if I wasn't sick all the time


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 18, 2015)

my earphones turned into the ones where sound only comes out of one of them. It's driiiving meee crazzy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

Guy tries to have conversation with me, *tries to say something* he interrupts saying something else, I wait for a pause *tries to say something* he interrupts again. Guess he just wanted to have a one way conversation... thanks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> my earphones turned into the ones where sound only cums out of one of them. It's driiiving meee crazzy



i hate that.. get new dude.

and annoying guy lol.


----------



## ACNLnerd (Jul 18, 2015)

Hmm...my mum is nagging me to do my school work!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

Keep burping up bile and now my throat feels awful. =[[[ Get out of here bile, I only want you in energy drinks!


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

My computer is making some weird noise (probably the ventilator-thingy, uh).


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 18, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> my earphones turned into the ones where sound only *cums* out of one of them. It's driiiving meee crazzy



Gross.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Gross.



lewl'd

also terraria like jfc stupid temple..


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 18, 2015)

In the past 6 months or so 3/4 of my exes have msg'd me. Either apologizing, or just saying hey... I ignored them all, but.. it's been like 3 years... why do they all choose now to try to talk to me again?
Just please go away... We broke up for a reason, I don't need you coming in trying to mess with my head.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

/long rant/

So my birthday's coming up in a week and I have been really depressed this month and have had zero effort to do anything, so my family has been asking me what I wanted to do for my birthday and I told them to make plans if they wanted to go somewhere and do something because I couldn't process "fun" while in my deep depressive state. I kept getting asked and told them just make plans and I'll go. So I guess none of them have talked to each other because when I finally brought it up today now it's too late and half my family is too broke to go do anything at all, first it was that we couldn't camp, so we were gunna go do something for a day and I kept telling my mom and boyfriend just to make plans, but then my boyfriend told me last night to talk to my sister about it today and first she's all like "oh yeah that'd be cool" and then she texted back like a minute later like "oh well actually we can't drive so maybe if we went another way" and then a minute later "oh no wait we're broke so there's no way we can do anything unless you paid for it or mom." So ****ing cool guys, totally going to have a  great vacation sitting at home for a week straight doing absolutely nothing just like ever other god damn day of my life, so exciting, happy birthday to me... inb4 an even worse wave of depression... just what i wanted for my birthday....

tldr; my family sucks, and all I get for my birthday is more depression


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

KaydeeTrunk:Im really sorry for hear you,i know depression is not like "i hope u get better tomorrow" still i hope you find the way to the happiness
Oh and its bothering me that i have been playing in the splatoon splatfest and TEH FRICKNG LVL 20 ROLLERS AND AEROSRAYERS ARE LIKE ADSMDENSDSKANDHDKENSH HALP

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> my earphones turned into the ones where sound only cums out of one of them. It's driiiving meee crazzy



WTF MAN?!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Gross.



Haha whoops. It was 3 at the time I wrote that so I was pretty tired xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Tired of what? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm glad to be out of my old apartment and all, but being back where I was in high school makes me feel depressed and angry just like when I used to live here. It's gonna be a loooooong month.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

Journalists and the likes with no respect for Japanese culture. Try listening to some genuine Japanese things before you pick the music for a program and don't dust it off like it's nothing, instead of picking some Swede singing in Japanese or the two obvious one (Yoko Ono, Ryuichi Sakamoto). I get it's (copy) rights involved but you could try making an effort jfc.

The same for game reviewers, have you actually tried playing those "boob" games more seriously other than looking at a few character, jfc.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

This guy keeps snarking up his snot really loud and making like gagging noises after like omfg please no...


----------



## boujee (Jul 19, 2015)

The "If that's what makes them happy leave them alone! Everyone deserves happiness!" type sht. 
Yes, people do deserve happiness but DEPENDING(terms and conditions may apply OTL). I'm not going to sit down and LEAVE SOMEONE ALONE if they enjoy "reading shota cause it makes them all happy" or deep down I feel as though I was meant to "Asian" even though I'm white(I'm transracial), like no. This list can go on forever in how flawed this sentence is, I just hate seeing it.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

My mother discovered I have social anxiety and she's making me see a therapist tomorrow...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm getting tired of people overanalyzing media and pointing out controversial themes that don't exist in the movie/tv show/video game. For example, some extremist right-wing writer written an article, warning parents to not let their children to watch "The Powerpuff Girls" because "it would turn children into communists". Hello, I watched the Powerpuff Girls a lot when I was a child (including reruns). You guys already know where I am based on the political spectrum of economics. I also read how Happy Feet is hiding anti-Christian messages. I've seen the movie, and it's clear that it isn't.

I'm beginning to believe that right-winged news lies more than left-winged news since right-winged media is attacking neutral media, including the media I like.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't know if I want this phone or not, read the reviews about it but it still seems okay, I'm just eehhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> The "If that's what makes them happy leave them alone! Everyone deserves happiness!" type sht.
> Yes, people do deserve happiness but DEPENDING(terms and conditions may apply OTL). I'm not going to sit down and LEAVE SOMEONE ALONE if they enjoy "reading shota cause it makes them all happy" or deep down I feel as though I was meant to "Asian" even though I'm white(I'm transracial), like no. This list can go on forever in how flawed this sentence is, I just hate seeing it.




Rage hard? I prefer those reading manga rather than doing it in real life. Hell I play "loli" games (well some people would say it is but the characters are hardly 5 years old lol) and I enjoy them. I wouldn't go for straight loli-hentai though


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 19, 2015)

It's very discouraging in certain fighting games when you encounter players in multiplayer who are experts at trapping you in cheap, inescapable combos. That's no fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

All the necro'd threads.. like really if it's from 2005 and haven't been posted on for a few months let it be lel


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

Spoiler: angry rant



I just got my car in January. It's brand new, I'm it's first owner. It already has marks on it from people hitting it with their doors. I try my hardest not to park near anyone because of this reason. And I'm just now seeing what looks like someone PURPOSELY dragging something sharp on the backside of my car. I seriously want to rip my hair out and punch someone in the face. LEAVE MY GD CAR ALONE. ITS BRAND ******* NEW. OKAY?! 
I just want to scream. Who the hell did this. I WILL FIND YOU. I SWEAR BY IT.


----------



## Pearls (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm pretty sure neither of my friends like me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler: angry rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you find out who did it, you need to speak with a lawyer to sue this person or talk to the police. This is considered vandalism, which is a felony. Don't be violent. Just report them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> If you find out who did it, you need to speak with a lawyer to sue this person or talk to the police. This is considered vandalism, which is a felony. Don't be violent. Just report them.



yeah it's probably well enough on purpose from jelly persons like oh you got a nice car tough luck imma scratch it


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> If you find out who did it, you need to speak with a lawyer to sue this person or talk to the police. This is considered vandalism, which is a felony. Don't be violent. Just report them.



I don't have enough body mass to be scary to anyone, I'm just really angry. And the chances of finding who did it are extremely slim. As much as I'd love to throw some hands, it won't happen mainly because I'm too small and would probably die.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> yeah it's probably well enough on purpose from jelly persons like oh you got a nice car tough luck imma scratch it



Lol yeah be jelly of my new car with dings and crap but oh well. My parents keep telling me it's irrational to be so angry since no one is actually hurting me directly


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

ShinyYoshi:Im sorry to hear that bad luck ur car haves ,i hope ur car dont get the final smash from other cars


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

Jetix said:


> ShinyYoshi:Im sorry to hear that bad luck ur car haves ,i hope ur car dont get the final smash from other cars



My car thanks you for your kind thoughts! I also hope it doesn't get smashed. I'd cry no doubt


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I don't have enough body mass to be scary to anyone, I'm just really angry. And the chances of finding who did it are extremely slim. As much as I'd love to throw some hands, it won't happen mainly because I'm too small and would probably die.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



eh well cards usually cost quite the dough so yes they are...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2015)

It bothers me that how rudeness from some members tends to push other members to leaving this site. The shorter the membership of the person leaving, the more severe the incident. Some of my friends and nice members left because of other rude members.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It bothers me that how rudeness from some members tends to push other members to leaving this site. The shorter the membership of the person leaving, the more severe the incident. Some of my friends and nice members left because of other rude members.



I notice this, too. It makes me really sad. And a lot of new members are always asking for help because they're afraid to mess up and have someone be mean to them when members need to help newer people. It's just sad, but there's nothing to really fix it. I just try and be as kind and helpful to people who genuinely don't understand the site but want to be apart of it.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 20, 2015)

My bf's mom is never home and never buys food for the house, and since he gives her like all the money he makes each month for rent (food included, according to her) he hasn't eaten for at least a week (maybe some snacks here and there, but not enough to satisfy ANY hunger) But he continues to work out everyday, and I'm getting worried about his health. I've heard that eating on an empty stomach has it's benefits, but not eating at all? I'm scared one of these days he's gonna pass out during a work out and seriously hurt himself... But he won't listen to me and, unfortunately, I can't do anything about it.
Just really getting scared.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I notice this, too. It makes me really sad. And a lot of new members are always asking for help because they're afraid to mess up and have someone be mean to them when members need to help newer people. It's just sad, but there's nothing to really fix it. I just try and be as kind and helpful to people who genuinely don't understand the site but want to be apart of it.



I'm glad that you're still active here (as you're a member for four years). It's hard to find members who have registered here prior to New Leaf's release in the US, especially in primeval era Bell Tree (2004 to 2006). And when people aren't even a member here for a year, it's worse to see them leave. If they leave before they're six months a member because of how rude other members on this site are, that shows how TBT has bad first impressions on newer members. Those who have been strict or harsh on me on the giveaway from last October were so lucky that I didn't leave (I even forgave them). I wanted to stay here no matter what is going on, while I did almost leave because of how people were being mean to me last March. Welp, I haven't left, but I don't want to see TBT receive a negative reputation for how some members were being rude.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 20, 2015)

Daggummit. It's 7 PM. I _need_ to eat. I _want_ to eat. I don't _WANT_ to have to go and make it. My mom's gonna _kill_ me if she gets home and I haven't eaten dinner (she gets home sometime after 10)...

I'm doomed, aren't I? .-.

----
Oh, and on top of that, I have commissions I REALLY need to get to. Yee... ;~;'


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

WARNING:BIG IMAGES


Spoiler



Well,just go to the kitchen


But i know what it feels when the lazyness is controlling u


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm having really bad cramps today


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2015)

*cars lol

also stop mowing the lawn at 9-10 am jfc people


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

I have a muscle in my back when i move my head to the right it hurts scream it hurts move the head up hurts shaking the head hurts moving the right arm HURTS.Even when i drink or eat something when the food passes through the throat HURTS,its very annoying


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

Terraria

that golem glitch

i swear just because he was almost dead.

RAAAAAGE


----------



## doveling (Jul 22, 2015)

when you offer to help someone with stuff but they ignore you 
wep oh well, now i have an extra few hours woot


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

idfk to get for lunch cause i cant find the sausages welp

- - - Post Merge - - -

god these sausages smell like crap >.<


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 22, 2015)

Group project is going to be the death of me


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

windows stop not recognizing my mp3 player jfc.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 22, 2015)

Umeko said:


> windows stop not recognizing my mp3 player jfc.



More like "windows please recognize my mp3 player". I hope it does. I hate it when they reject authorized products, declaring them unauthorized.

What I don't like - when I have my heart set on some food at a fast food place or restaurant, then I realize that it's unavailable at the moment because it's either out of stock or that some machine isn't working. It really irritates me because if I want to eat something at a fast food, I really want it. Sometimes, I accept alternatives when there are some really good ones, but if what I primarily want is the only choice I like, I don't accept alternatives at all.

Normally, I'm not snobbish or bratty, but this is one of those few cases where I am spoiled. It's like "this or nothing". I won't do anything if I don't get what I want, but if I am unwillingly to accept alternatives, I choose not to get anything at all.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> More like "windows please recognize my mp3 player". I hope it does. I hate it when they reject authorized products, declaring them unauthorized.
> 
> What I don't like - when I have my heart set on some food at a fast food place or restaurant, then I realize that it's unavailable at the moment because it's either out of stock or that some machine isn't working. It really irritates me because if I want to eat something at a fast food, I really want it. Sometimes, I accept alternatives when there are some really good ones, but if what I primarily want is the only choice I like, I don't accept alternatives at all.
> 
> Normally, I'm not snobbish or bratty, but this is one of those few cases where I am spoiled. It's like "this or nothing". I won't do anything if I don't get what I want, but if I am unwillingly to accept alternatives, I choose not to get anything at all.



Thanks, it did eventually but sometimes you have to reset it a few times and poke around... It was cheap but hell I don't really want an iPod again.

I feel you.. I can be determined to some things as well and it can irritate me if I can't get it or if people change their minds and are all like "nope let's have this instead".


----------



## Clavis (Jul 22, 2015)

Way too much.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

Dead download links lol.


----------



## doveling (Jul 23, 2015)

ugh we have to do dancing for our PDHPE assessment this year, and we are doing the cha cha.
we have to dance with the opposite sex, like im fine with that ah, but the bad thing is that, all the guys have to do a dance display for all the girls, so girls can pick the right dance partner. Like we have to go up to the guys and ask them to be our permanent dance buddies.
wep

I know who i want to dance with, but he might be already 'taken' or might be like 'ha nah'
; -;;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

god dont remember me of dance classes we had to take them like all the time during 6-9th grade because they thought it was soo healthy lol


----------



## Naiad (Jul 23, 2015)

there's this lady who thinks my name is amber although I've told her repeatedly that Amber isn't my name


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

Naiad said:


> there's this lady who thinks my name is amber although I've told her repeatedly that Amber isn't my name



lol.

reminds me when I was a kid.. no teacher could pronounce my name correctly when it's really easy(in Swedish and those were Swedish mainly as well).. I'm like dude just read from the paper ya suckers lol


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 23, 2015)

I go back to school in 11 days.


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

I have to do homework for an AP class I don't even want to take and I still haven't started


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm not sure if this would even be the right place to post this, because I wouldn't say it's really bother me. More like it's affecting me. 

I have had knee problems since 9th grade, I went to the doctors countless times. They kept sending me to physical therapy and giving me glorified ibuprofen. Nothing ever helped. Then it went up to my lower back. I went to the doctor who recommended I see a chiropractor. They say things get worse before they get better. I saw him many times. It made everything worse, every time. 

I'm now 19, so five years later. I have been going to the doctor all the time, complaining of the same thing. But this time, I told him that my pain is now in my knees, hips, back, neck, and shoulders. It's a constant pain. It never goes away. Generally one portion hurts more most days; depending on what I'm doing usually. Like now, I'm sitting in a chair, my back is killing me. 

He thought I might have rheumatoid arthritis, so he did some blood tests. The doctor calls me yesterday. "They're negative! But the doctor suggests you see a specialist for further examination. I'll call you later with an appointment time." 
She never called back. 
This morning I got a call but missed it. I called back when I could, but she was at lunch. Finally she called me back and told me the same thing she did yesterday. I informed her I knew this already because she called yesterday offering to set up an appointment. She now tells me "The rest of your blood tests came back. He really suggests you see a specialist because they came back positive with Lupus."

I'm not sure what to do. I've cried, I've been numb. My dad is pissed because I've complained for years and they just now found something. My mom and grandmother are crying because it can be very very serious. I already know it's serious for me just from the excruciating pain that I feel on a daily basis. I was a server, and we worked usually only 5-6 hours at a time. I could barely handle that with my pain. My grandmother thinks I won't be able to work, and that I may have to get disability. I don't want to sit around and do nothing. I want to work. I go insane sitting at home if I have more than one day off because I get so bored. Not only that, but disability isn't enough to live off of. I also don't want someone's tax money to pay for me to sit on my a** all day. 

Basically there is no cure for Lupus. Only medication to help mask the pain. It will only get worse with age, and is very chronic. In some cases it can be deadly. I'm sorry if this doesn't go here.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> I'm not sure if this would even be the right place to post this, because I wouldn't say it's really bother me. More like it's affecting me.
> 
> I have had knee problems since 9th grade, I went to the doctors countless times. They kept sending me to physical therapy and giving me glorified ibuprofen. Nothing ever helped. Then it went up to my lower back. I went to the doctor who recommended I see a chiropractor. They say things get worse before they get better. I saw him many times. It made everything worse, every time.
> 
> ...



Was going to post about a headache,but this is waaay important
Im sorry about all the pain you are suffering,i hope things i ur life gets better,again sorry for that


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 23, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> -snip-





Spoiler



I know we don't talk much around here, but if you ever need someone to talk to I'm here for you. I'm not going through any of the same thing you are, but if you just need someone who can be neutral and listen, don't hesitate to contact me if you want. You can get through this, keep being strong. My thoughts are with you and your family. <3



I'm kinda bothered when I went out for ice cream with my mom and somehow ended up getting the "speaking negatively will only bring more negativity into your life" speech.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

My mom is with his eternal blackmail
Shes like:Nobody loves me,when i die,everyone is gonna make a party",even when she knows everybody in the family loves her
Seriously,that is uncomfortable and makes everyone in the house bothered by that


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 23, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Was going to post about a headache,but this is waaay important
> Im sorry about all the pain you are suffering,i hope things i ur life gets better,again sorry for that



Please don't feel like you shouldn't post what's bothering you either. That was more or less a vent post for me. Thank you very much for reading though. And thank you for the kind words. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And thank you very much as well. It's nice to nice there are some people around here who care about listening to someone they don't even know. I appreciate it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 24, 2015)

It bothers me that we see multiple threads discussing the Tier system. I'm already getting tired of it. I feel that the thread in the Villager Trading Plaza showing the tiers is good enough. People create stuff like "no love for tier 5?", "who's your favorite tier 4 villager", "what tier has your favorite villager", and "what's your opinion on tier 1". The Tier system was meant to help people on what to do when you want to give one villager to another, not for creating many discussions. I know we have the freedom of speech, but seeing all these duplicates, it annoys me.

I would rather see more pizza threads like last November than tier threads (some of you remember the pizza threads).


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2015)

I found my old drawings from 5 years ago.... I still draw terribly


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I found my old drawings from 5 years ago.... I still draw terribly



literally i feel the same way xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> literally i feel the same way xD



Really man lol you don't wanna see my freshman year lol


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2015)

My dad. Every. ****ing. Day.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2015)

riummi said:


> My dad. Every. ****ing. Day.



I feel you so much, my dad took tomorrow off, kill me


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I feel you so much, my dad took tomorrow off, kill me



Omg my dad is taking tomorrow off too...(and he did today) q_q


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

riummi said:


> My dad. Every. ****ing. Day.



My mom,every ****ing day
I love her,but some of the things that happened to us in stores was caused by her and the people there


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

Jetix said:


> My mom,every ****ing day
> I love her,but some of the things that happened to us in stores was caused by her and the people there



ya i feel u on that one *sighs*


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2015)

Jetix said:


> My mom,every ****ing day
> I love her,but some of the things that happened to us in stores was caused by her and the people there



Yea =.= my mom...over reacts a lot xD then she gets all mad :c


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> Please don't feel like you shouldn't post what's bothering you either. That was more or less a vent post for me. Thank you very much for reading though. And thank you for the kind words.


Sorry >.<,sometimes when i watch this things makes me feel bad and sad for that person

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> Yea =.= my mom...over reacts a lot xD then she gets all mad :c



Yep,mine's too


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2015)

code doesn't work


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> code doesn't work



like game code? bc that **** really sucks


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> like game code? bc that **** really sucks



Computer programming code. Not sure how many of TBTers are computer science majors


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2015)

My parents never showed true care for me until my sister left for collage and I could do the chores so me and parents dont get along to well


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Computer programming code. Not sure how many of TBTers are computer science majors



ooh ok i getcchu 
ya stuff like that really gets on my nerves too


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 24, 2015)

My stomach hurts cause I ate too much.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

My mom is complaining,AGAIN


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

This tv website writing that Sailor Moon is "manga inspired". It is manga you dumbasses.. /facepalm 5ever

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> It bothers me that we see multiple threads discussing the Tier system. I'm already getting tired of it. I feel that the thread in the Villager Trading Plaza showing the tiers is good enough. People create stuff like "no love for tier 5?", "who's your favorite tier 4 villager", "what tier has your favorite villager", and "what's your opinion on tier 1". The Tier system was meant to help people on what to do when you want to give one villager to another, not for creating many discussions. I know we have the freedom of speech, but seeing all these duplicates, it annoys me.
> 
> I would rather see more pizza threads like last November than tier threads (some of you remember the pizza threads).



Tiers in general annoys me, like someone categorizing because of popular-ness or likewise. I mean it's different for all people and those kind of things just creates inflation. Pay what you want and a villager is not worth the price. I mean I can just reset for most of them except smug people like Marshal or whatever but eventually you can probably just find a giveaway..?

Oh and yes. Pizza v. Politics.. someone start it lol.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 24, 2015)

i was going through who I follow and apparently they have a "if you watch markiplier don't follow me" thing and do I just unfollow them?? ? bc i think we're Mutuals 
why do people care if I watch markiplier anyway


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

Naiad said:


> i was going through who I follow and apparently they have a "if you watch markiplier don't follow me" thing and do I just unfollow them?? ? bc i think we're Mutuals
> why do people care if I watch markiplier anyway



because they wanna seem cool i guess :// weirdos.

also atm so tired and i should jav a proper lunch but what the hell.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 24, 2015)

Umeko said:


> because they wanna seem cool i guess :// weirdos.
> 
> also atm so tired and i should jav a proper lunch but what the hell.



yeah i guess so
mark's a cool guy so idk why anyone would have a problem with him

sleeeep


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

Naiad said:


> yeah i guess so
> mark's a cool guy so idk why anyone would have a problem with him
> 
> sleeeep



i don't really care for let's players and idk he seem as hyper but i wouldn't unfollow because someone liked him unless they were going on 24*7 but ya..

lel i cant


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 24, 2015)

I was working on probably the cutest thing I've ever drawn. It was a lynx girl wearing a top hat... But the top hat was ceramic, and it was also a teacup, and there was also tea inside the teacup, and the lynx girl looked so proud of herself, like 'hey, look at me, I'm wearing a huge teacup full of tea on my head, you'll never be as hardcore a tea drinker as me' but then MY COMPUTER TURNED OFF. LYNX GIRL IS GONE. TEA HAS BEEN SPILLED.

rip...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

CreakySilver said:


> I was working on probably the cutest thing I've ever drawn. It was a lynx girl wearing a top hat... But the top hat was ceramic, and it was also a teacup, and there was also tea inside the teacup, and the lynx girl looked so proud of herself, like 'hey, look at me, I'm wearing a huge teacup full of tea on my head, you'll never be as hardcore a tea drinker as me' but then MY COMPUTER TURNED OFF. LYNX GIRL IS GONE. TEA HAS BEEN SPILLED.
> 
> rip...



i hate when your computer does that. like dude i ain't even play heavy stuff stop overheating ffs


----------



## Saylor (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm really bad at talking to you and no matter what you say, I feel like every time I try to start a conversation I annoy you. I'm sorry.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 24, 2015)

Umeko said:


> This tv website writing that Sailor Moon is "manga inspired". It is manga you dumbasses.. /facepalm 5ever
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I remember back when we had the pizza threads. It got so common that many people began to recognize them. But the tier threads are even more common, and people hardly recognize that we have too many of these.

It makes sense to classify villagers by species, especially when making a guide. It also makes a lot of sense to classify them by personality. But to classify them by popularity, that's ridiculous. It's okay to classify them by popularity on the forums only to suggest what the best minimum bids and best buyout prices are. For example, when a villager isn't popular enough, they would suggest giving away for free, whereas the more popular a villager is, the higher the pricing should be. It wasn't meant for multiple discussions like the opinion threads or describing them.

What's even worse about the Tier System is that people take it too seriously. Like when a Tier One villager is moving, the person would time travel back multiple times to hold them for sale as people who want him/her would fight over him/her. Another example is how some dream towns get a very bad grade for having villagers that aren't popular enough. They'll even get as offensive as South Park if you have only one Tier 5 villager.

The tier system was to show which villagers are popular and which villagers are not, as well as suggest what's best for trading deals. Now it's a system that people would use to bully others (including unpopular animals). So I'm okay with the system, I'm just not okay with the obsession over the system.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It makes sense to classify villagers by species, especially when making a guide. It also makes a lot of sense to classify them by personality. But to classify them by popularity, that's ridiculous. It's okay to classify them by popularity on the forums only to suggest what the best minimum bids and best buyout prices are. For example, when a villager isn't popular enough, they would suggest giving away for free, whereas the more popular a villager is, the higher the pricing should be. It wasn't meant for multiple discussions like the opinion threads or describing them.
> 
> What's even worse about the Tier System is that people take it too seriously. Like when a Tier One villager is moving, the person would time travel back multiple times to hold them for sale as people who want him/her would fight over him/her. Another example is how some dream towns get a very bad grade for having villagers that aren't popular enough. They'll even get as offensive as South Park if you have only one Tier 5 villager.
> 
> The tier system was to show which villagers are popular and which villagers are not, as well as suggest what's best for trading deals. Now it's a system that people would use to bully others (including unpopular animals). So I'm okay with the system, I'm just not okay with the obsession over the system.



Yeah, amen to pretty much. Also I don't know if you have been to Neopets or play there, but they have a similar system for their (mainly) unconverted pets which people take wayyy to seriously when they trade their pets. It's even as annoying especially since that community can be even more toxic about it if you try to trade "wrong" or "downtrade".

Yes it might be a good idea from the roots, but when it grows into discussions and what you can't do while trading, too many people follows and sometimes it's both impossible to sell and buy.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 24, 2015)

i keep binge eating, yday the whole day i had a bowl of cereal and then today i woke up and eat enough to feed a large family. i don't know why i have to do everything in extremes, i'm so useless ugh (i wasn't not eating on purpose i just had a sore head but lately these days are becoming so common)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 24, 2015)

Umeko said:


> Yeah, amen to pretty much. Also I don't know if you have been to Neopets or play there, but they have a similar system for their (mainly) unconverted pets which people take wayyy to seriously when they trade their pets. It's even as annoying especially since that community can be even more toxic about it if you try to trade "wrong" or "downtrade".
> 
> Yes it might be a good idea from the roots, but when it grows into discussions and what you can't do while trading, too many people follows and sometimes it's both impossible to sell and buy.



As much as I'm getting tired of the tier threads, it makes me want to see pizza threads again. Even I started one months ago.

To anybody that isn't aware of the pizza threads, here is a list of all the pizza threads we made last November. It was a crazy trend.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 24, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I'm really bad at talking to you and no matter what you say, I feel like every time I try to start a conversation I annoy you. I'm sorry.



wanna talk about it?



Apple2012 said:


> As much as I'm getting tired of the tier threads, it makes me want to see pizza threads again. Even I started one months ago.
> 
> To anybody that isn't aware of the pizza threads, here is a list of all the pizza threads we made last November. It was a crazy trend.



ah, pizza threads. good times...


----------



## epona (Jul 24, 2015)

Spoiler: me whining



literally who gives a **** if i am insecure and if i do crave attention and compliments to get my trampled self-esteem off the ****ing floor like literally who cares who ****ing cares why does it matter just leave me the **** alone lmao yes im insecure why u gotta feed on that who cares what i do who cars what i post literally w h o c a r e s go find something more interesting to rag on im having a ****ty day as it is


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

ROFL least fav pizza toppings was mine xD

those were the days, those were the days...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> As much as I'm getting tired of the tier threads, it makes me want to see pizza threads again. Even I started one months ago.
> 
> To anybody that isn't aware of the pizza threads, here is a list of all the pizza threads we made last November. It was a crazy trend.



we need to do pizza v. politics again. crazy time bud.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 24, 2015)

Umeko said:


> ROFL least fav pizza toppings was mine xD
> 
> those were the days, those were the days...
> 
> ...



The politics threads were created for a good reason (including the debate on pizza threads). At the time, there was a mid-term election in the US, so I made a thread discussing the 2014 elections. It wasn't expected that many people opened debate threads afterwards. I wonder how big politics will be a discussion in November 2016.

Now for those pizza threads, I don't know why they were created in the first place. But those were some good times. I missed last fall and how crazy this site went (like the candy restock hype, Pizza threads, golden ticket Pokeball raffle, mass banning, and the TBT Fair). I also remembered back then, I was blogging every single day until I got 100 entries.


----------



## boujee (Jul 24, 2015)

these fantrolls
every person troll is like the same


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2015)

My dad wants to go to the fair, it has been many years, maybe 4-5 since we went and suddenly he showed great interest to going. I don't like the fair, it makes me feel claustrophobic and overall uncomfy. Just dont know why he wants to go


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 24, 2015)

Somthing happened with me and I can't stop thinking about it. It keeps flashing in my mind and I want it to stop ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Somthing happened with me and I can't stop thinking about it. It keeps flashing in my mind and I want it to stop ;-;



Hey, if you need to chat about something please do PM me, I am always here with open ears


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Hey, if you need to chat about something please do PM me, I am always here with open ears



Ty but  I'd rather not since I'm the one who caused it. I feel liek the'll hunt me down and kill me ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 24, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ty but  I'd rather not since I'm the one who caused it. I feel liek the'll hunt me down and kill me ;-;



Ok :I but if you ever need it, I wont say a word


----------



## tobi! (Jul 25, 2015)

It's okay to like something and be proud of something but as soon as that becomes the only thing about you, the only thing you think, feel, and talk about, then it becomes annoying.


----------



## Curry (Jul 25, 2015)

Norski said:


> It's okay to like something and be proud of something but as soon as that becomes the only thing about you, the only thing you think, feel, and talk about, then it becomes annoying.


I couldn't agree more.

I'm annoyed the only place I can charge my laptop is the middle of a loud party I don't wanna be around.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 25, 2015)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> I'm annoyed the only place I can charge my laptop is the middle of a loud party I don't wanna be around.



lmao curry for #1 scrub


----------



## Curry (Jul 25, 2015)

Beardo said:


> lmao curry for #1 scrub


Beardo pls. I wanna be in the call. ;_;


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 25, 2015)

Whats bothering me?

That I don't have any friends. #Truth but thats okay. I think... It's my fault that chose the loner path. I'm surviving though. So that's all it matters.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

i want booze.. p much lel


----------



## mogyay (Jul 25, 2015)

HAS ANYONE BEEN TO GERMANY? berlin to be specific 

i'm going monday and i don't know how much spending money to take, ideally not a lot but everyone keeps throwing out crazy numbers and i'm scared


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

l24NDY said:


> Whats bothering me?
> 
> That I don't have any friends. #Truth but thats okay. I think... It's my fault that chose the loner path. I'm surviving though. So that's all it matters.



ive been thinking about this quite a bit recently as well but then i think that in a few years i can always meet new ppl that share the same interests as me etc


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

Golem in Terraria like ffs drop ur freaking pickaxe thing

also tfw when you kill the probe >.>


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2015)

I ordered clothing over 8 days ago, and the status on the web where I ordered from still says "PROCESSING ORDER".
Funny, because they already took the money from my account when they state on their website "Will not charge until items are shipped". This is so frustrating especially because this clothing company is a large corporation.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 25, 2015)

mogyay said:


> HAS ANYONE BEEN TO GERMANY? berlin to be specific
> 
> i'm going monday and i don't know how much spending money to take, ideally not a lot but everyone keeps throwing out crazy numbers and i'm scared


I went to Berlin 2 years ago and we stayed there for 2 days. I didn't really spend much money since we bought food from local stands and then maybe a T-shirt and a card. I probably spent about 60 euro in 2 days if I remember correctly? You might as well take extra money just incase.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 25, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I went to Berlin 2 years ago and we stayed there for 2 days. I didn't really spend much money since we bought food from local stands and then maybe a T-shirt and a card. I probably spent about 60 euro in 2 days if I remember correctly? You might as well take extra money just incase.



thanks! that's a relief! i imagine i'll be going to food stands most nights (germany seems to have really awesome ones as well) and i'll have to budget for tourist things but my friends were encouraging me to take over 100 a day which made me want to weep (because i don't have actually have that much) fortunately i'm not going with them though


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

golem drop your freaking thing now ffss i hate these 12.5% things


----------



## Beardo (Jul 26, 2015)

One of my gerbils passed away, and his brother just looks so sad and distressed.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2015)

Beardo said:


> One of my gerbils passed away, and his brother just looks so sad and distressed.



I am so sorry ;3;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 26, 2015)

Beardo said:


> One of my gerbils passed away, and his brother just looks so sad and distressed.



I was so sad when my gerbil passed away years ago. He was over 3 years old :'( I'm sorry for your loss of your cute furry friend </3

Sleeping alone after months of having someone by my side gets very lonely. Especially when my sleeping schedule is screwed and I'm up late every night. I miss my guy.


----------



## device (Jul 26, 2015)

i got a warning for posting +1 (apparently that's against the rules!!)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

fwts said:


> i got a warning for posting +1 (apparently that's against the rules!!)



post quality my dear lol.


----------



## device (Jul 26, 2015)

Umeko said:


> post quality my dear lol.



yeah i just need to add more random crap to my post!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

tfw when you fight that martian sauce and he refuses to drop ufo mount fffuuUu

- - - Post Merge - - -

*saucer lol


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 26, 2015)

Why do people act like I'm asking them for the moon whenever I ask someone to wash their d*mn hands before touching my food? That stuff's going in my stomach, excuse me for wanting it clean. :U


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

mom you are not broke stop asking me for food money i highly doubt they will fire you smh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

i present to you, swamp dogg tbt's newest admin


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2015)

Umeko said:


> i present to you, swamp dogg tbt's newest admin



What even is that??


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

it's an actual album cover i found on some italian site


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2015)

Umeko said:


> it's an actual album cover i found on some italian site



I would never have thought album cover XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I would never have thought album cover XD



it's true. there are bunch of 'horrible album cover' sites out there so just google and jav a blast lol


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

People don't appreciate fetus photos


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Mayor London said:


> People don't appreciate fetus photos



lel do  you think they would it's a kiddo site


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

Umeko said:


> lel do  you think they would it's a kiddo site



True... But how educational


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Mayor London said:


> People don't appreciate fetus photos



Was legit just gonna say that the thing bothering me was the closure of the fetus thread. Everyone loved that thread


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2015)

When I can't stop the hiccups


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> When I can't stop the hiccups



I love and hate hiccups, they are funny but hurt


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 27, 2015)

no.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

yoshiskye1 said:


> Was legit just gonna say that the thing bothering me was the closure of the fetus thread. Everyone loved that thread



It's not good for kids apparently I suppose. Fun while it lasted huh


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2015)

I've been feeling dizzy and nauseous since 3am, it's now 2pm and it's not going away. I'm supposed to be going out to view my potential new home and dinner in a couple of hours. We already had to reschedule this viewing once and we're so keen on getting this place. Not looking forward to the train journey. Ugh.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 27, 2015)

Tina said:


> I've been feeling dizzy and nauseous since 3am, it's now 2pm and it's not going away. I'm supposed to be going out to view my potential new home and dinner in a couple of hours. We already had to reschedule this viewing once and we're so keen on getting this place. Not looking forward to the train journey. Ugh.



Hope you're able to feel better soon! I get that feeling a lot too, and I wish I knew a way to stop it :/
If you do get the new place, make sure to start packing a week or so in advance (especially if you have a lot of stuff in your house [papers, small items, fragile stuff, etc]) we just moved and it has killed me with the amount of stuff everyone has. Idek how all this stuff fit in our small old house @ .@


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

Tina said:


> I've been feeling dizzy and nauseous since 3am, it's now 2pm and it's not going away. I'm supposed to be going out to view my potential new home and dinner in a couple of hours. We already had to reschedule this viewing once and we're so keen on getting this place. Not looking forward to the train journey. Ugh.



Damn.. hope you're feeling better. That's one of the worst feelings you can have, in my opinion since it pretty much stops you from functioning somewhat normally. And I hope everything turns out alright and you have the powers to go there and view it. You can do it!  -hugs-


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Hope you're able to feel better soon! I get that feeling a lot too, and I wish I knew a way to stop it :/
> If you do get the new place, make sure to start packing a week or so in advance (especially if you have a lot of stuff in your house [papers, small items, fragile stuff, etc]) we just moved and it has killed me with the amount of stuff everyone has. Idek how all this stuff fit in our small old house @ .@



Thank you! 

Luckily most of my stuff is already in boxes! I moved back in with my parents in May and I knew it would just be a temporary solution while I found a new apartment, so I didn't see a point in properly unpacking. Moving is such a hassle, but the outcome should be worthwhile. 




Umeko said:


> Damn.. hope you're feeling better. That's one of the worst feelings you can have, in my opinion since it pretty much stops you from functioning somewhat normally. And I hope everything turns out alright and you have the powers to go there and view it. You can do it!  -hugs-



Stopped me getting a decent sleep too, so that's extra not-fun.  Also, thank you. <3


----------



## Jake (Jul 27, 2015)

Tina said:


> I've been feeling dizzy and nauseous since 3am, it's now 2pm and it's not going away. I'm supposed to be going out to view my potential new home and dinner in a couple of hours. We already had to reschedule this viewing once and we're so keen on getting this place. Not looking forward to the train journey. Ugh.



ive had this for 3 years so far, i feel ur pain


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> ive had this for 3 years so far, i feel ur pain





I remember feeling like you were the only person who really got me when I had to go to the hospital a lot last year for that sort of stuff.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 27, 2015)

Tina said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Luckily most of my stuff is already in boxes! I moved back in with my parents in May and I knew it would just be a temporary solution while I found a new apartment, so I didn't see a point in properly unpacking. Moving is such a hassle, but the outcome should be worthwhile.


No problem. I just know the feeling so I know it totally sucks! Seems there's always something wrong with me lol.
Ah, well that's good (about being packed) I was the first to get all mine packed during the week, then everyone else was wanting me to help with theirs cuz they waited til VERY last minute and yesterday we were like "how do we have so much stuff???"
It is worth it though, this house is a lot newer and nicer, with a way better neighborhood too, so I'm hoping it'll be a nice stay :3
I hope it isn't too stressful for you on your move!


----------



## Jake (Jul 27, 2015)

Tina said:


> I remember feeling like you were the only person who really got me when I had to go to the hospital a lot last year for that sort of stuff.



wtf since why did i only learn of this now


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> wtf since why did i only learn of this now



iluminati

'nyways when it's freezing cold here because they refuse to turn on the heater unless it's - 20 C

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Stopped me getting a decent sleep too, so that's extra not-fun.  Also, thank you. <3


Know the feels, always when I get nauseous or food poison all you do is everything but sleep pretty much :/


----------



## Javocado (Jul 27, 2015)

it's impossible to find the OST i'm looking for 4 this anime and when i do the quality is shabby rip


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> it's impossible to find the OST i'm looking for 4 this anime and when i do the quality is shabby rip


good luck pops, but shabby rip is better than nothing lol
sometimes i cant find my stuff at all


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 27, 2015)

It's too hot to do anything outdoors. It's too hot to live.


----------



## Sayupon (Jul 27, 2015)

My sleepiness.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

Terraria like the fruck those moon towers thing. go die.


----------



## okaimii (Jul 27, 2015)

I wish I had my cat with me to help me with all these sh!tty thoughts that come through my head. I also need a nap. One that never, ever ends.


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 27, 2015)

I was just listening to some FF 7 soundtracks and it got on to "interrupted by fireworks" which is such a beautiful song and the point in the game when it is used like memories ugh. It has a lot more views than a lot of the rest of the soundtrack so I go to the comments for clues.
Every. Damn. Comment was from a Phangirl saying something along the lines of "omf my pheels", "official phandom theme", "i just got some phan in my eyes", "PHAN SONG OMG I'M CRYING"
Now this wasn't BAD. It's easy enough to just roll eyes at them spamming the comments and enjoy the music, but every bloody comment was the same thing. It was like the phandom meetup and the lot of them were just completely ignorant to the fact that the song didn't belong to them or their "phandom"
Then of course you have all the comments invading Dan and Phil's privacy and being borderline stalkerish but eh, that's everywhere.
But then I saw like 10 comments saying "it's funny how everyone is only here for phan lol I love this phandom", "i swear nobody here cares about the game but omg my pheels"
Get off the damn video. It's cool you found this lovely song because of Dan and Phil but the song is NOT the "phandom song" it is a final fantasy song ffs. People are here to listen to this song and remember final fantasy and the comments have become a Dan and Phil worshipping forum. And the minute somebody says something about the endless influx of these annoying, ignorant, monotonous comments the whole phandom explodes like it's tumblr. Say for example someone comments:
"Whats with all this Phandom stuff? Could you all please remember that this is a FF song and not your phandom theme and some of us want to enjoy the music and game so could you be a little less lo-" 
*Phandom goes full rage mode*

Like I quite like Dan and Phil. I used to watch them a lot when I was younger but holy crap their fangirls are out of control. I wouldn't have minded had every single comment not been the exact same thing ("omf final phantasy interrupted by phanworks shld be the title amirite") and they hadn't said painfully stupid stuff like "Lol nobody cares about finale fantisieeesy everyone is here for phan lol I love it"
No. Some people came to enjoy the song and game and not have their experience ruined by a bunch of tumblr kids (I actually saw one accuse some guy who protested the whole 'nobody is here for FF thing' called sexist and judging

Like no. If you want a place to discuss how the song makes you cry with pheels, take it to tumblr. You just made the comments a boring, unnecessarily angry place. Irrelevant rant over


----------



## Javocado (Jul 28, 2015)

don't really want to go to class today


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 28, 2015)

Javocado said:


> don't really want to go to class today



Eh??? It's the summer hols for me


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

i should draw something for the contest me thinks.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 28, 2015)

the basement needs more roleplays.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 28, 2015)

Spoiler



My mom made an angry rant because I didn't open the window.

A window.

How the heck do I even put up with her this whole time...?


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your'e not alone u.u


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2015)

Spoiler: eh



urgh ok so lately I've been feeling so upset with my art. It's driving me insane. I'm feeling like I haven't been improving at all and argh it makes me really sad. I don't like my "style" either. (Not sure if I even have one) seeing all these great young artists makes me feel so unaccomplished...just had to get that out u.u


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

riummi said:


> your'e not alone u.u



p much my mom is like that 24*7 lol


----------



## okaimii (Jul 29, 2015)

riummi said:


> Spoiler: eh
> 
> 
> 
> urgh ok so lately I've been feeling so upset with my art. It's driving me insane. I'm feeling like I haven't been improving at all and argh it makes me really sad. I don't like my "style" either. (Not sure if I even have one) seeing all these great young artists makes me feel so unaccomplished...just had to get that out u.u



Your art is super nice though. I wish I had your ability and style!



Spoiler: personal



I'm currently going through a break up and it absolutely sucks. I'm not sure if I'm angry or sad.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 29, 2015)

i just found out i have to go to some dumbass 'freshman focus' thing to get my high school schedule and its like ?? please just send the damn thing i dont want to go to your ugly school cleanse yourself please !!


----------



## aericell (Jul 29, 2015)

why can't my friends just get along or put their differences aside for one day instead of making me choose between them all the time


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm tired, it's too hot and we barely have any food.


----------



## Finnian (Jul 29, 2015)

Seriously, there are 3 days until admissions close. I went and talked to my advisor, took my tests, signed up for orientation.
So??? WHY CN'T I SIGN UP FOR CLASSES??????????????????????????
College is irritating.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 29, 2015)

Heading to the airport to go back from LA. :|


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 29, 2015)

Time management is bothering me right now. 
 Because I'm gonna have school next month (2 classes) and work full time (weekend off) on top of that...  Gym...
Imma be very stressed out and tired!

:'//

Wish me luck, hopefully I won't get super duper depressed like few months ago.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2015)

My grandma is in the hospital.
Also, my dad takes out his stress on me and my mom.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jul 29, 2015)

My last cat had to be put down today... I've had lots of cats in my lifetime, but she was our last one left and now she's gone...
Vets might have even escalated her illness.

I had been crying hysterically until a lil bit before my mom came back from the vet. Showed me a clay paw print they made of her and I broke down again.
Been a really hard day.

Worst part is... I didn't even get to say goodbye. I didn't even get to pet her today. And now I get to regret it for the rest of my life. Just like with so many of my other's I have lost..


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 29, 2015)

I put on this spray-on sunscreen way earlier today and even after a shower with lots of soap and scrubbing... It's still on my skin... And it makes my skin feel really sticky and dry. 

That sunscreen is going in the trash.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 29, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I put on this spray-on sunscreen way earlier today and even after a shower with lots of soap and scrubbing... It's still on my skin... And it makes my skin feel really sticky and dry.
> 
> That sunscreen is going in the trash.



You:Alright,time to trash the 356 sunscreen...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 30, 2015)

Jetix said:


> You:Alright,time to trash the 356 sunscreen...
> 
> View attachment 138932



You're so right!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> You're so right!



Lel




Doesnt know what to comment,so keep scrolling


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)

Poooop. I want a camera like, right meow.


----------



## Finnian (Jul 30, 2015)

Seriously?? I did all your stupid requirements. Take off the damn hold so I can register for classes. Why is orientation even mandatory? I already did that back in like 2012. Why do I have to do it again?? Why does it take 24-48 hours to take off the hold?
AHHHHUGGGG


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 30, 2015)

The word overrated has lost much of its meaning.


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

People who complain to turn down my music, which I do.
And then I need to listen to Rap, Hardcore, House, Trance, DJ&the other crap (to me) the world listens to. When I ask to turn the volume down I get to hear to either kill my self or I need to walk away. But oohhhhnooo when I put on a metal song I'm the bad girl.

Welll.. FK YOU! I don't want to hear your shetty music either. so SCRAM.

and FYI, I use head phones all the time they DON'T. (Talking 'bout my classmates btw xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

Faeynia said:


> People who complain to turn down my music, which I do.
> And then I need to listen to Rap, Hardcore, House, Trance, DJ&the other crap (to me) the world listens to. When I ask to turn the volume down I get to hear to either kill my self or I need to walk away. But oohhhhnooo when I put on a metal song I'm the bad girl.
> 
> Welll.. FK YOU! I don't want to hear your shetty music either. so SCRAM.
> ...



Here in Mexico theres something called "reggaeton" its frikin horrible so if u apply that in my country,ITS A DEATH TORTURE to hear that


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Here in Spain,theres something called "reggaeton",its frikin horrible,so,if u apply that in my country,ITS A DEATH TORTURE to hear that



I'm fine with lots of music but just not al day long! That's what my classmates do..
One time I put up a rock song (Red hot Chilli Peppers) well if they had the change I would be dead.


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

Why are people canceling on me


----------



## Javocado (Jul 30, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> The word overrated has lost much of its meaning.



I guess you could say it's become overrated ohohohoh.

But anyway, I had a pretty crappy dinner.
Never getting take-out from Jasmine Gardens again.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 30, 2015)

sigh, I am quite afraid that I won't finish my drawing for the contest in time, I'm really slow :'c
...and I actually desire entering all 3 but time is a ***** *sob*


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 30, 2015)

oh great, the lights are flickering now. :U


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

It's 3:15am.
I fkedup my sleeping schedule..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 31, 2015)

Giant 8000+ acre fire right near where I live, and I do NOT want to have to evacuate...


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 31, 2015)

I really hope they got my application, even though I sent it in before the deadline...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 1, 2015)

Spoiler



Today has reminded me why I never get on Facebook... I just read some of the scariest things I have ever read in my life. There are people out there that actually have these mindsets that are just so extremely stupid and daft that I can barely believe these people actually exist. I just want to delete every single social media account I have ever made and move to a different _planet_ if it means I never have to encounter these people in the real world. That is, if these people can step outside their homes for 3 seconds without causing major damage to themselves since they obviously don't have a working brain. 

Social media stuff usually never bothers me because I know people can just be all talk and say stupid crap whenever they want, but something about the posts I read really got a chill running down my spine and I fear for this earth since these people are actually out there somewhere.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 1, 2015)

My face, is a giant pillow of puss. Like, it's inflated on one side due to the abscess, and it freaking sucks, I can't talk right and I can't even really smile...and guess where I am, take a wild guess? I'm at work, working...all night. Even though I couldn't sleep because of my inflated face, none of the dentists around here are open on the weekends, and only tend to previous customers for emergencies... Hopefully the dentist who I just heard about from a co-worker can see me tomorrow, and then I'll probably call off, even though I am just now back from my vacation... I feel so bad, but what am I supposed to do? Hang around looking like I got the mumps?


----------



## kassie (Aug 1, 2015)

It's bothering me how easily distracted I get on the computer.

I got on for the sole purpose of fixing a program that I'm going to need very soon (like... tomorrow) yet I'm looking at manga coloring tutorials... that I'll never use. Ever.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)

Still a bit emotional from yesterday.. even if I'm not an abuser that documentary hit me way too hard. hhh damn.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

I forgot to take my antidepressants and I feel like death


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 1, 2015)

I have no idea what to do with my town.

On one hand, I've pretty much lost all interest in trying to make it look better. Every time I try to play it feels like a chore instead of having fun. And I feel like I'd be able to make a much better town.

But on the other hand, I DO like how my town looks, and moving all my stuff and fav villagers out and back it would be a chore. Not to mention the letters and all the money used to make it this far I'd lose. And I don't even know if I only lost interest in Bastion or in AC in general.

I just feel so confused.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 1, 2015)

no one will sell their ice cream swirl or popsicle collectibles to me any more :I


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

I forgot to put a cover over my food and so my spaghetti bolognese exploded in the microwave :'(


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I forgot to put a cover over my food and so my spaghetti bolognese exploded in the microwave :'(



oh god im sorry but this made me laughing. 

also mom jfc you know i hate pears still you need to get a ****ton in the salad >>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

Why is this day taking so long to freaking passsss? I swear yesterday night flew by, but no, not today... What the frickle?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Umeko said:


> oh god im sorry but this made me laughing.



Of course you would laugh at my pain 
My pain and orange paper towels after i tried to clean it up


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Umeko said:


> also mom jfc you know i hate pears still you need to get a ****ton in the salad >>


Moms!
Giving s**t to their sons!
Since the existence of the human!


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Why is this day taking so long to freaking passsss? I swear yesterday night flew by, but no, not today... What the frickle?



yesterday was slow for me (today is fast) idk it's strange


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Saturday went super duper fast for me i dunno


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Saturday went super duper fast for me i dunno



maybe yesterday went so slow bc i had come back from camping the night b4


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Of course you would laugh at my pain
> My pain and orange paper towels after i tried to clean it up



sorry but my mind is kinda messed up so i just imagined your pasta flying all over the kitchen lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> Moms!
> Giving s**t to their sons!
> Since the existence of the human!



lol

is a gurl but k


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Umeko said:


> is a gurl but k


I was meaning all the moms over teh world


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 2, 2015)

I've been trying to organize a time with my close friend to have lunch together few times because we're in different college/university and it's not working out so well this semester. :c I miss her a lot since she's the only person I've really connected with, and I've never been good at making friends without her by my side to calm my nerves.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

Mom if you seriously can't buy me a little candy for like 2 bucks something is very wrong with you.


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Umeko said:


> Mom if you seriously can't buy me a little candy for like 2 bucks something is very wrong with you.



but u have to use ur own money


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> but u have to use ur own money



f u

lol she eventually did anyways tho lol


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

ppl


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Umeko said:


> f u
> 
> lol she eventually did anyways tho lol



ur lucky!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> ur lucky!!



i guess lol.

also damn slow patch crap agh


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

ive been on the pc for the last 10 hours


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> ive been on the pc for the last 10 hours


lol me too kinds but downloading pso2 so have to **** around that lol


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Umeko said:


> lol me too kinds but downloading pso2 so have to **** around that lol



jav fun


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> jav fun



dank and ya it's a good since they refuse to release it officially here


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Umeko said:


> dank and ya it's a good since they refuse to release it officially here



ps02 looks decent


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

ya i've played the GameCube version of the first phantasy star online game, it's good but the camera sucks balls imo


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 2, 2015)

Being at work all night


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Umeko said:


> ya i've played the GameCube version of the first phantasy star online game, it's good but the camera sucks balls imo



u probably think i play a lot of games but i rly don't (i should probably play more so im actually doing something with the time ive got)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

no i dont lol i've only seen you posting in the FR thread as for games. I don't really play a lot nowadays either


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Umeko said:


> no i dont lol i've only seen you posting in the FR thread as for games. I don't really play a lot nowadays either



but i havent been on flight rising since i joined


----------



## Beardo (Aug 2, 2015)

My second gerbil passed away. I mean, I'm happy he's not in pain anymore and he isn't lonely, but it's still sad.

Rest in piece
Napoleon and Pedro
2012-2015


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 2, 2015)

Beardo said:


> My second gerbil passed away. I mean, I'm happy he's not in pain anymore and he isn't lonely, but it's still sad.
> 
> Rest in piece
> Napoleon and Pedro
> 2012-2015



Losing family is the worst.

I know that feel. *hug hug pat pat*


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 2, 2015)

Got a new laptop that had Windows 10 pre-installed and it will not run Paint Tool Sai. Great.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

umeiko said:


> Got a new laptop that had Windows 10 pre-installed and it will not run Paint Tool Sai. Great.



run them in 7/8 mode lol?


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Umeko said:


> run them in 7/8 mode lol?



can u downgrade ur version of windows


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> can u downgrade ur version of windows



I don't know if my laptop would be able to do that but I would like to



Umeko said:


> run them in 7/8 mode lol?



Tried that but it didn't work ;~;

*update:* had to install a newer version of Paint Tool Sai and it works??? Bad news is that all my custom brushes are on the version that won't start up but it can't be helped

also thank you for offering the advice!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 2, 2015)

Whyyyy... I picked up someone's voided villager that I did not want. Every single time I make progress in my town something happens.


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Whyyyy... I picked up someone's voided villager that I did not want. Every single time I make progress in my town something happens.



u should always ask the trader if they have any voided villagers before u trade with them


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

School starting back. people important to me have all moved to different states, I don't have any friends. It's my senior year and everyone hates me at school. It starts next week, I'm super worried and I don't know what I am going to do without my close friends there. send help


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Jessie. said:


> School starting back. people important to me have all moved to different states, I don't have any friends. It's my senior year and everyone hates me at school. It starts next week, I'm super worried and I don't know what I am going to do without my close friends there. send help



don't talk to ppl and then they won't h8 u


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

ppl today are just eh


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

ive spent way too much time on tbt today


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 2, 2015)

I start school tomorrow and I have not started my Summer Reading assignment yet.


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I start school tomorrow and I have not started my Summer Reading assignment yet.



jav fun


----------



## Beardo (Aug 2, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Losing family is the worst.
> 
> I know that feel. *hug hug pat pat*



Thank you


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 2, 2015)

Annoying people who need to uhhh stop being annoying.


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Annoying people who need to uhhh stop being annoying.



i hope ur not talking about me!!


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 2, 2015)

I need to trim off 226 words off my writing entry before I can submit it...problem is that I just don't know what else to get rid of :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2015)

I almost forgot to roll out the trash bin to the street since Monday is trash pickup day, so I had to go do that right away. But it was past 12:00 AM, and I wouldn't leave the house past 12:00 at night because of my fear of animals.

Just rolling out the trash bin past midnight reminds me of the Spongebob episode with the Hash Slinging Slasher.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 3, 2015)

Parents are fighting again...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

Drunk guys from the wedding party keep on coming by the desk and hitting on me and telling me to come to their room. Only one is really bothering me, cause the other one has a sexy Australian accent, and isn't bad looking. ;]


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Drunk guys from the wedding party keep on coming by the desk and hitting on me and telling me to come to their room. Only one is really bothering me, cause the other one has a sexy Australian accent, and isn't bad looking. ;]


ITS ME IM SEXY AND AUSTRALIAN HEHEHEHWhhhehewheheheh not sexy


Whats bothering me is that i finally vomited a bit today after feeling sick for the past 3. Problem is that i need to some more but i just cant


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> ITS ME IM SEXY AND AUSTRALIAN HEHEHEHWhhhehewheheheh not sexy
> 
> 
> Whats bothering me is that i finally vomited a bit today after feeling sick for the past 3. Problem is that i need to some more but i just cant



Have someone get you ipecac.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Have someone get you ipecac.



What? 

Also bothering me is that my mum still says horrible things about trans people and makes those faces at gay people on tv but gladly sits there and watches the straight people kiss


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Drunk guys from the wedding party keep on coming by the desk and hitting on me and telling me to come to their room. Only one is really bothering me, cause the other one has a sexy Australian accent, and isn't bad looking. ;]



Haha I see ;]

also im tired and i need to phone my friends but deciding stuff with them i could just go there 3 am and broke in lol


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

i woke up after going to sleep at 2am (im still tired)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

occooa said:


> i woke up after going to sleep at 2am (im still tired)



i dont remember sleeping tbh i just feel like i had a bad trip weeee


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

Umeko said:


> i dont remember sleeping tbh i just feel like i had a bad trip weeee



ive woke up now so im ok


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

People making themselves go close to deaf 

Such as playing music waaayy too loud with headphones on like why??
And when people dont respond to others when they try to talk to them.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

occooa said:


> ive woke up now so im ok



-hug- das good


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> People making themselves go close to deaf
> 
> Such as playing music waaayy too loud with headphones on like why??
> And when people dont respond to others when they try to talk to them.



u sound like my mum


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

occooa said:


> u sound like my mum



hahaha yea i agree

also i rly need food but i could with some booze frick


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

My sick feeling wont go away


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

Umeko said:


> hahaha yea i agree
> 
> also i rly need food but i could with some booze frick



im hungry as well

can i eat one of ur turts


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> My sick feeling wont go away


same ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -



occooa said:


> im hungry as well
> 
> can i eat one of ur turts



i jav two so go on honey


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

Umeko said:


> i jav two so go on honey



thx


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

no probs and i really need a whisky so i hope someone dont call me meow


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

go home ur drunk


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

i am home but. uh

sure

m8


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

Spoiler



My friend that ive told a lot of things to about how i feel doesnt really talk to me anymore he just ignores me or lets me hang around just so hes not alone, i just wish he would try to help me or help me to get other help because i just really need it and he should see that from the things that ive told him but he just continues to make me feel worse even though ive told him that it makes me feel like crap


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

my lunch is ready so ive got to get off tbt for a few mins


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

occooa said:


> my lunch is ready so ive got to get off tbt for a few mins



Rip we shall remember you


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Rip we shall remember you



res in my bed

ye i better get some crap to omangoes


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Rip we shall remember you



rest in pepperonis


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

that spicy





occooa said:


> rest in pepperonis


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

I like pepa-rhonyz


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

only on pizza


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

I go to the store and eat them off the shelf


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I go to the store and eat them off the shelf



rofl why. wanna get kicked or


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

I was joking but yes i want to get kicked, in the head a few times would be nice


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

sure ill bring my dr. martens


----------



## KainAronoele (Aug 3, 2015)

I moved on the same day a package was shipped to me. It's been a week and idk if it's gotten here yet, and if it has, if it got to the old house before our Change of Address got through and was stolen...
I wasn't too worried about it before, but yesterday when we went to the old house to get the rest of our stuff ppl had ripped open all our trash bags, and broke some of our old dressers and shelves. Glass everywhere, trash all over the road. So it was obvious ppl had trespassed and gone through our stuff. I know it was Sunday, but if they had gone through our yard before, I'm scared they could have found it and taken it :/

Since I wasn't given tracking, I have no way of knowing where it is, and I'm unable to contact the sender.
This is poo.


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I was joking but yes i want to get kicked, in the head a few times would be nice



i will kick u in the head


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you. I knew a few of you here would like that. 





occooa said:


> i will kick u in the head


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Thank you. I knew a few of you here would like that.



ur welcome


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

occooa said:


> ur welcome



lol i see

also i want this name screw that ****ing singer


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 3, 2015)

Right now, a lot of things. lol i'm stupid..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

trying to google how to remove weed in a a game i keep getting.. like smoke weed wtf


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

Have to go to the doctor's tomorrow


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

it's hot out and I can't stand it but I don't want to be stuck in the house either 

:|


----------



## Tianna (Aug 3, 2015)

I have two piano exams in the next couple weeks. ;^;


----------



## okaimii (Aug 3, 2015)

School is coming up and I'm really not looking forward to all that.


----------



## aericell (Aug 3, 2015)

so nervous for my driving lesson on wednesday..


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> so nervous for my driving lesson on wednesday..



gl


----------



## tobi! (Aug 3, 2015)

I just crashed my car.


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

Norski said:


> I just crashed my car.



im guessing in a game


----------



## tobi! (Aug 3, 2015)

The game of life.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 3, 2015)

Norski said:


> The game of life.



Oh s***, I hope you're alright 

I'm so tired of my sister. She only wants to "hang out" with me when all of her other friends have bailed on her.


----------



## Beardo (Aug 3, 2015)

Hiccups are so annoying


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Hiccups are so annoying



yep and i get them too easily

also my friends.. answer the phone gdamnit


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

My brother recording a video of me and then not deleting it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> My brother recording a video of me and then not deleting it.



i hate when people don't delete and they think it's so fun to take a pic or recording videos


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

<3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Jetix said:


> RIGHT SISTER!? (?^?)
> Also mah mom started with his complains with no reason yesterday :/



yass bro

that's my mom every day so dont complain x)))


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Umeko said:


> yass bro
> 
> that's my mom every day so dont complain x)))



actually my mom idek why but she simply gets angry and starts complaining.Also,she critics other people around her by no reason and has caused some scenes at the mall, ughhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Jetix said:


> actually,my mom idek why,but she simply gets angry and starts complaining,also,she critics other people around her by no reason,caused some scenes at the mall, ughhhh


ya my mom complains all the time on like random cray things she don't really jav a problem with she just does it randomly lol.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Umeko said:


> ya my mom complains all the time on like random cray things she don't really jav a problem with she just does it randomly lol.



Sometimes i think my mom can have bipolar moments,like,she good in one moment,and suddenly,gets angry


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

Mine too.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Sometimes i think my mom can have bipolar moments,like,she good in one moment,and suddenly,gets angry



lol this and she is neurotic and paranoid af lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Umeko said:


> lol this and she is neurotic and paranoid af lol



She is :/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Jetix said:


> She is :/



mine i mean like so i might being going to some of my male friends later this week and she was like if you sleep over there don't jav woohoo.

im like

dude they are like.. 20 and the other... 17 soon 18. They are not my type to screw lol anyways and while they are fun to hangout with they are not that material lmango.

also she was really drunk yesterday she was screw (another one of my male friend more my age) instead.. i was like shut it we are in public -w-


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Jetix said:


> mah mom hates drunk people
> Also,when my gf went to my house for the first time,my mom looked her like:ugghhh (-_-)



lol she is just annoying when she gets drunk lol. i don tmind drunk people as long as they just chill and not being jerks

lol be glad you could take her there but i feel ya


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

I need to get the Norwegian Wood book again. I did have it in high school but I mighta lost it somewhere.


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

I bet if you search for it in your room or closet you'll find it. I've found so many gems while cleaning my room and closets over the years. You never know what you'll find! :b

What's bothering me today? Hmm...I have a laundry list of chores today, and it's funny, none of them include laundry! Heh... The biggest chore I think includes me painting my bedroom. I got the tape up last night, and missed a message about Francine!! ;_; Then I have my normal every day chores, and finally I need to try to find some health insurance that I can afford. I've been without since January, and wouldn't you know it something happens with my back! So if I want to get it looked at and have any chance of the pain going away, I have to get insurance to see a doctor. *sigh* Searching for and calling insurance companies all day is going to be fabulous, let me tell you. :[


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

Lol yeah that's true. I remembered once i cleaned my wardrobe and I found papers with Europe song names on them, haha. But I think it might be lost cause I lived partly at dad's place back then, so. Well it's not that expensive anyways.

Also mom jfc I hardly use your milk and I had no idea you drank it all yesterday, well I bought new for you so scram.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

My boyfriend had been visiting since Saturday and he just left  back to being bored as hell since all my friends are on cool vacations and my guy lives pretty far away. 

Man I can't wait to move back to college


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

I can't wait for college to start up again either. It's so boring at home alone! >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

Athariel said:


> I can't wait for college to start up again either. It's so boring at home alone! >.<



yeaaaa same and i need the dough lol


----------



## KainAronoele (Aug 5, 2015)

Just having one of those very emotional days.
I feel down all around and starting to feel weak, dizzy and sick.
Just wish I could do one thing without feeling like I'm gonna start crying afterwards.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 5, 2015)

My house likes to make noises when no one but me is home..... help


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> My house likes to make noises when no one but me is home..... help



this there is a weird clicking noise in my kitchen at random hours and i've never figured it out (


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Awww, I hope you feel better soon KainAronoele! *huggles*


----------



## K i t t e n (Aug 5, 2015)

My dog >:c


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

K i t t e n said:


> My dog >:c



Oh no...what did your dog do?


----------



## kassie (Aug 5, 2015)

My legs are sore from PiYo yesterday.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 5, 2015)

We are understaffed as hell and my boss does not know how to schedule people.
This is my 3rd day in a row that I'm getting called in. (Got called in at 4am yesterday that was fun).
But yeah, I'm probably going to get the ol' resume circulating again.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm too tired to fully open my eyes, I wish I could time travel. Or live in ny own little world. Life is too boring. I feel limited. My brain is rotting in a stew of envy, regret, and impatience. Phoooooey.


----------



## Wishes_Delicious (Aug 5, 2015)

I wish I would get taller already. I look like a ten year old.
Also, I hate my old friend, she lied about everything to get me to like her, she's only my friend in the first place because she doesn't want to do her own work, and she's just plain rude and annoying, she never forgets my mistakes and embarasses me in front of large groups of people. She's not even loyal, she goes embarassing me in front of the popular people and she thinks of that as an inside joke, even though I wish she would forget about the stupid things I've done, and when I'm alone she's always off wish the cool kids, but she tries to convince me "I'll never be like the cool kids, either. We'll be unpopular together." Then I have another friend who I don't actually like but I'm too kind to tell her to get lost when she just clings to me. All she ever does is talk, and she doesn't know when to stop, and all she ever TALKS about is herself and her stupid crushes and how she hates people. So basically there are two people who think I love them but really I want them to bug off. Then my only other friends: one has another friend who she's much closer with, but she's still loyal and very kind. She just doesn't hang out with me much, I don't get along with her other friend. And my other, she's way to mature for me, but apart from that she's good. 
So I've got two good friends. Great. But still, I know nobody that likes ANYTHING that I like, eg. drawing, gaming, minecraft, pokemon, AC, stuff like that. TT-TT


----------



## SavyRabbit (Aug 5, 2015)

my throat hurts and i work all week. No time to get sick.
@Wishes_Delicious  You do not need that girl in your life. You are much better without her even if that means you will be alone. EVERYONE makes mistakes, dont let mistakes hold you back and dont let others hold you back either.
and being short is okay, we are just fun sized


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2015)

Hah, I am pretty tall but I am thin as heck except for my butt maybe and I have a real baby face so most people think I'm like.. idk still in high school lol.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 6, 2015)

everytime i try to be generally talkative and friendly to my mother and sister, especially since my emotions are all jumbled up, i can't help but take their negativity so seriously and they get angry so easily, is what im doing like annoying them.. why should i even try??


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 6, 2015)

Elin said:


> everytime i try to be generally talkative and friendly to my mother and sister, especially since my emotions are all jumbled up, i can't help but take their negativity so seriously and they get angry so easily, is what im doing like annoying them.. why should i even try??



a*shats like that will always exist,no matter where u are
They will
be...
****ING
EVERYWHERE
Sorry about the thing about ur sis and mom


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 6, 2015)

When it starts to rain outside


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 6, 2015)

it bugs me when people complain about having sucky friends but do nothing about said sucky friends besides talk about them behind their back.

(or pretty much any time someone complains about something without putting any effort whatsoever towards solving the problem.)


----------



## mogyay (Aug 6, 2015)

i literally hate corkscrew piercings, how the hell do they go in


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm not sure if I want to be alone, or if I'm just sick of being around the same people every day with no friends irl...


----------



## Javocado (Aug 7, 2015)

It's always so tedious to register for classes on the website.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 7, 2015)

ugh, my internet is lagging it's awful. and why are there so many bots? what's happening to this world?


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 7, 2015)

I got angry with someone and ranted rudely.... and then I found out who it really was..... I am a bad person


----------



## KainAronoele (Aug 7, 2015)

I didn't sleep well.


----------



## Locket (Aug 7, 2015)

My cousins snoring >.< I woke up at 5:20 AM (Which is like death) and am here now.


----------



## zeoli (Aug 7, 2015)

I learned yesterday that sometimes the best decisions aren't the happiest.  I can't always put others before myself, especially when they trample on me like I'm just a doormat.


----------



## KainAronoele (Aug 7, 2015)

Oliy said:


> I learned yesterday that sometimes the best decisions aren't the happiest.  I can't always put others before myself, especially when they trample on me like I'm just a doormat.



I know this all too well :c
Just be careful when you finally do something for yourself. Whenever I do, I'm lectured about it and told "Not everything is about you or what you want. You should think about others more."


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

Bots here,hidden as "guests"


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2015)

this book is so boring


----------



## mintellect (Aug 7, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Bots here,hidden as "guests"



I knooooow
Stupid bots,no one wants you here! What ARE you here anyway???
You're slowing the site down. Go away.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I knooooow
> Stupid bots,no one wants you here! What ARE you here anyway???
> You're slowing the site down. Go away.



lel,they are bots,bots doesnt gonna care about you or anyone in teh site,and eventually will be *****ing in teh site


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 7, 2015)

Someone kill me it's way too hot to be alive


----------



## mintellect (Aug 7, 2015)

Jetix said:


> lel,they are bots,bots doesnt gonna care about you or anyone in teh site,and eventually will be *****ing in teh site



I'd like to see how bots type.


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2015)

i looked through my middle school pictures rip


----------



## Albuns (Aug 7, 2015)

Looking at old photos made me come up with a theory that I'm now scared to test out.


----------



## doveling (Aug 7, 2015)

lost my tablet pen again. currently flipping the whole house upside down :<

also the _o_ button on this laptop is not working properly


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 7, 2015)

Bell tree is very laggy, curse you 1400+ guests!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 7, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Bell tree is very laggy, curse you 1400+ guests!



It's driving me crazy! I've barely been on today and it's still being super slow for me. 

That's what's bothering me right now


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

my family is staying over for the weekend

we have a lot of people so we kinda filled up all the rooms in our house

In my bedroom, my 2 older brothers, 1 younger sister, 2 older cousins and my aunt are all sleeping in the beds, so i have to sleep outside the room on the couch alone 

I was laying on the couch and their door was closed so i couldnt hear them talking

after a minute they all erupted in laughter for a good 5 minutes. I went into the room to see what was so funny, but when i walked in they all laughed and yelled at me "hahaha, go to hell!" and stuff like that

I left the room and they continued to laugh so i just went downstairs  So much for a family weekend


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Aug 7, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> my family is staying over for the weekend
> 
> we have a lot of people so we kinda filled up all the rooms in our house
> 
> ...


Most family reunions are annoyingly close to that

I just finished my last class the other day.  Waiting for the grade so I know whether I graduate or not(I was squeaking by so I just need to not bomb that final test).
Wondering about whether to move to Houston(mother lives in Spring so would have infastructure) or San Antonio(no family except a useless uncle & aunt; just like what I've seen of the town) once I have my bachelors(philosophy).
Any thoughts on either?


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> my family is staying over for the weekend
> 
> we have a lot of people so we kinda filled up all the rooms in our house
> 
> ...



Its ok, my family likes to pick on me all the time and it hurts a lot. Just try to insert your self and get a little closer then them


----------



## doveling (Aug 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> my family is staying over for the weekend
> 
> we have a lot of people so we kinda filled up all the rooms in our house
> 
> ...



yargh the same exact same thing goes in my house as well aha, though when my cousins come over i have to set up camp in my backyard 8 )

there there, you should have slapped them!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 8, 2015)

Bleh. After I ate dinner from Wendy's my stomach has been feeling bad all night. It's been hurting from fried foods lately so it might be a gallbladder issue. I'm going to see a doctor about it.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Aug 8, 2015)

I've been thinking about my future recently and feel very unsure right now. I also want to ask a certain guy something but I'm worried it'll make things awkward.


----------



## ugh no (Aug 8, 2015)

I'll always mess everything up


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

that's my middle name ahaha.

also ugh cant uni start already i need dough


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 8, 2015)

Pearl/Mayor Dewey is a horrible ship and I despise it.

She shows nothing but disdain for him yet people ship this, the hell?! Looks like I found my new most hated ship ever...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

this lag because i hardly go to other sites lol o__o


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)

This suspense because at this point, I'm just waiting until next Friday to get my wisdom teeth removed...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 8, 2015)

School's almost back , my internet is very expensive, and I hate it when some people make fun of my name irl.


----------



## tumut (Aug 8, 2015)

3DS circle pad broke.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> School's almost back , my internet is very expensive, and I hate it when some people make fun of my name irl.



lol reminds me of my own real name. people could never pronounce it anywhere and I hate so if someone calls it out randomly i cringe as hell 

i kinda want to change it but the paperwork @@


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 8, 2015)

Bad day today. Stomach pain, headache, lack of sleep, lost track of time for the apple collectible, and TBT is loading like crap still.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)

The fact that I have to get my wisdom tooth pulled out on this upcoming Friday! D8


----------



## Togekid (Aug 8, 2015)

Some people being pretty mean
on the signature thread


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 8, 2015)

mayorjoe said:


> Some people being pretty mean
> on the signature thread



You mean by mayor evie?
(im not trying to offense anyone)


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2015)

mayorjoe said:


> Some people being pretty mean
> on the signature thread





Jetix said:


> You mean by mayor evie?
> (im not trying to offense anyone)



This thread is not for discussing this type of thing. A reminder from the front page:




			
				Kaiaa said:
			
		

> ~ There is no need to express your annoyance about other members on the forum. If you have a problem with someone you need to PM them and resolve the issue or talk to a moderator.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 8, 2015)

I think I'm doing truck by myself tonight yet again oh joy


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 8, 2015)

Lack of sleep from last night has caught up and am already feeling very sleepy.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 8, 2015)

Everything seems to be against me today :< but thats ok I guess but it is a lil disapointing


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

Spoiler: this will probably sound kinda weird



I always see the stereotype that girls are the ones who fall in love so easily and always think ahead in a relationship and want to talk about marriage. Then there's the stereotype that guys don't really look that far ahead or care about that stuff until they're pretty serious. 

How do I keep finding these guys that break the stereotype??? I always end up dating guys that talk about our "future" together and how they want to be with me forever. And I'm just like UUGGGHHH IM ONLY 20 AND YOURE ONLY 20. And this actually also happened to me when I was 16 with the guy I was dating and then again when I was 18 with a different guy. Now it's happening all over again right before I turn 21?! Why do I always end up with these guys that want to talk about being together forever????? I'm not anywhere near ready for that commitment. Let me get my dang college degree first then MAYBE I'll think about marriage. Sheesh.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

Um...this was acc got out from a video


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Aug 9, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler: this will probably sound kinda weird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm.  Maybe old romance _isn't_ dead.
I personally have yet to even go on a date, but I like to think that if I ever get to the point of going steady, it'll be with someone I can envision being with for a long long time.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 9, 2015)

My phone is doing this


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

I need moar coffee gj mom do you really need to take everything sweet jesus


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

Really awful weird pain that feels kind of like cramps but isn't and only get's bad at weird times and jfc just go away weird pain.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Really awful weird pain that feels kind of like cramps but isn't and only get's bad at weird times and jfc just go away weird pain.



yesh go away D: <


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

Tina said:


> This thread is not for discussing this type of thing. A reminder from the front page:



Sorry, didn't see that rule


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

pso2 patches i s2g


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

So awake right meow, why in the world?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2015)

Tina said:


> This thread is not for discussing this type of thing. A reminder from the front page:



I believe naming people and accusing them of various offenses or pointing them in a negative light is bad in general. I can see why we have this rule and the rule against making blacklist threads.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So awake right meow, why in the world?



all the hype lol :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> all the hype lol :/



too turnt!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 10, 2015)

These rooms, are the peeps gunna show or not? I don't wanna leave them hanging, and I don't wanna f up my next day...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

better wait for them to come if you can i guess :/ but yeah i hate those public service peeps never showing

also get on skype stupid friend :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 10, 2015)

My heart feels as if it has been ripped open from my chest. I am on the verge of tears, no sleep, and my vacation is ruined. I'm praying God comes to my aid and helps me with this problem. I can't take the stress anymore.


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 10, 2015)

The fact that all my friends are doing interesting stuff and i'm sitting at home on tumblr ;-;


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

what time it is in Spain right now


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Terpy said:


> what time it is in Spain right now



7:18 PM


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

fiiine, be a assh*le but dont put it all on me jfc


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> fiiine, be a assh*le but dont put it all on me jfc



Another of the ****ty friends of u?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

the same guy lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

I had my eyes dilated by the doctor and its sooooo bright and sunny today if I don't have sunglasses on I can barely keep my eyes open since they're so sensitive. Even with sunglasses they hurt 

I also can't see anything that's less than a foot from my face until this wears off


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

Ouch that must hurt :/ Hope you get better!

Also mom no I don't wanna go to that music thing tomorrow. I'm broke and it's sooo not my music.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also my foot still hurt flippin' nerve aghdfg


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

my laptop cause all of a sudden it has lotsa **** on it lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol i think i found why lel


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 11, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler: this will probably sound kinda weird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OMG IKR!*


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 11, 2015)

why people feel the need to argue over things that'll never get solved lol


----------



## Rasha (Aug 11, 2015)

hmm I have this dark feeling that I'm kind of overstaying my welcome on this site, maybe I should start being less active and less annoying, but then again I think why? maybe it's because I feel that some people wish I could leave...


----------



## kayleee (Aug 11, 2015)

The fact that I'm at the dentist >:[


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

i have school tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

get on for ****s sake im not having your mom blabbing again


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> hmm I have this dark feeling that I'm kind of overstaying my welcome on this site, maybe I should start being less active and less annoying, but then again I think why? maybe it's because I feel that some people wish I could leave...



I relate to this so hard. I've been contemplating just taking a break or whatever. Being way less active. 
But I haven't wished you would leave, but there are other members I feel that way about.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> hmm I have this dark feeling that I'm kind of overstaying my welcome on this site, maybe I should start being less active and less annoying, but then again I think why? maybe it's because I feel that some people wish I could leave...



I think you have been great, I am overstaying by very much


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 11, 2015)

nobody cares about anything i post or do so i'm wondering if i should even bother.

anyway, it's too loud for me to concentrate on anything so i might as well do productive stuff tomorrow when i can think better.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 11, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> nobody cares about anything i post or do so i'm wondering if i should even bother.
> 
> anyway, it's too loud for me to concentrate on anything so i might as well do productive stuff tomorrow when i can think better.


I care! Are you okay?


----------



## Beardo (Aug 12, 2015)

Me before tonight: Oh I bet Glee isn't that bad of a show

Me tonight: I wish for death


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

javing a large pimple bleeding out of nowhere lol really nice waking up to. and i need more coffee


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 12, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I care! Are you okay?



yeah, i'm cool now, thanks.

i was just upset because whenever i post stuff on dA, it'll either get a couple of faves and/or a comment at best or absolutely nothing. not to mention the people that followed me don't seem to care about anything i post either. :U


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

Frikin alby-kun o-o


----------



## v0x (Aug 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Frikin alby-kun o-o



He's just staying at the what if post.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> He's just staying at the what if post.



He's a stalker 0_o




of u ?ω?


----------



## v0x (Aug 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> He's a stalker 0_o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What can i say? I'm irresistable!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> What can i say? I'm irresistable!



sure u are!
ur even irresistible to meh! *-*





leljk


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

i need fr treasure lel


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 12, 2015)

Why. Can't. I. Draw. A. Damn. CIRCLE?!

How am I supposed to draw anything if I can't get _one f***ing circle_ right?! This is impossible!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

im still laughing whenever i google bruno banani

wtf


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 12, 2015)

My boyfriend's sister and her boyfriend (aka potential in laws) are really toxic people and it makes me sad they won't ever change and the only best course of action is to just keep our distance and lie to them all the time why we are busy to not gather as a family.


----------



## JessSux (Aug 12, 2015)

I am on a diet but I want bad food.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 12, 2015)

my post getting deleted


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2015)

I chose not to admit this for a while, but I'm beginning to believe that the staff truly doesn't like me. It's not that I wasn't picked as a moderator, but it's because of a few other things. My posts, blogs, and sometimes PMs get ignored by the staff, as I always wanted a green pinwheel. I'm not mad that I didn't get picked as a mod, but I did sign up to help out with the TBT Fair. Not only it would be fun to help run an event, but I could also get fair collectibles after the TBT Fair for free. Now there's no hope for me to get the green pinwheel anymore. I tried my best efforts, and I'm not loved enough.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I chose not to admit this for a while, but I'm beginning to believe that the staff truly doesn't like me. It's not that I wasn't picked as a moderator, but it's because of a few other things. My posts, blogs, and sometimes PMs get ignored by the staff, as I always wanted a green pinwheel. I'm not mad that I didn't get picked as a mod, but I did sign up to help out with the TBT Fair. Not only it would be fun to help run an event, but I could also get fair collectibles after the TBT Fair for free. Now there's no hope for me to get the green pinwheel anymore. I tried my best efforts, and I'm not loved enough.



you should understand that the staff actually tend to ignore most members here, and that your task is not easy to achieve 
whenever I talk to a staff member I never expect a reply and when I do it's quite shocking lol. it has nothing to do with being loved or not. it's just how things roll in here~


----------



## kassie (Aug 13, 2015)

I want chinese food but it's almost 10pm. Not good.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

JessSux said:


> I am on a diet but I want bad food.


When ur starting diet and the first day of diet,people think ur saying this
"Im in diet,can someone give something that fills my arteries with fat and cholesterol?"


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 13, 2015)

Why did I pick such a dumb username all those years ago


----------



## Rasha (Aug 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Why did I pick such a dumb username all those years ago



I actually really like your username! actually shiny yoshis do exist (they're called Glow Yoshis)! they're quite fabulous~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 13, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I actually really like your username! actually shiny yoshis do exist (they're called Glow Yoshis)! they're quite fabulous~
> 
> -img snip-



You just changed my life. I need to figure out a way to incorporate that second picture into my sig or something


----------



## Rasha (Aug 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> You just changed my life. I need to figure out a way to incorporate that second picture into my sig or something



there's also Bulb Yoshi which appears in Super Mario Galaxy 2





Glowing Baby Yoshis appear in New Super Mario Bros U


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 13, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> there's also Bulb Yoshi which appears in Super Mario Galaxy 2
> 
> -snip-
> 
> ...



I liked bulb yoshi, I just didn't think it was really "shiny" but the baby yoshis have that smug look on their face and I just love it <3


----------



## Rasha (Aug 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I liked bulb yoshi, I just didn't think it was really "shiny" but the baby yoshis have that smug look on their face and I just love it <3



I really love the baby Yoshis in NSMBU and find them super cute and they can sing! Glowing Yoshi's are indeed very shiny, just see them in action:






if you wish, I could make you an avatar and signature of baby glowing yoshi~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 13, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I really love the baby Yoshis in NSMBU and find them super cute and they can sing! Glowing Yoshi's are indeed very shiny, just see them in action:
> 
> 
> if you wish, I could make you an avatar and signature of baby glowing yoshi~



I would pay a lot of tbt for such beautiful pieces of art :') you are a saint!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 13, 2015)

That ****ing buzzing noise mosquitoes make in your ear while you sleep. It's woken me up 4 times already. Now I've been up for almost an hour trying to kill that little ****


----------



## Rasha (Aug 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I would pay a lot of tbt for such beautiful pieces of art :') you are a saint!



oh no tbt needed lol

here I've made you an av & sig

the av will appear to have an imaginary transparent background lol






as for the signature, click on it to take you to photobucket page then copy the IMG shown on the right side and paste it where you edit your signature to get the correct size


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 13, 2015)

Spoiler



Stupid you, you know you have it, stop being a lazy whiny b**** and give it back. -_-


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I chose not to admit this for a while, but I'm beginning to believe that the staff truly doesn't like me. It's not that I wasn't picked as a moderator, but it's because of a few other things. My posts, blogs, and sometimes PMs get ignored by the staff, as I always wanted a green pinwheel. I'm not mad that I didn't get picked as a mod, but I did sign up to help out with the TBT Fair. Not only it would be fun to help run an event, but I could also get fair collectibles after the TBT Fair for free. Now there's no hope for me to get the green pinwheel anymore. I tried my best efforts, and I'm not loved enough.



u need to reevaluate ur priorities in life


----------



## radical6 (Aug 13, 2015)

my medications make me dizzy and pass out so now i cant go for long playing my instrument without like passing out i love this. also cant gain weight no matter how much i eat and i only seem to be losing more weight instead so now my doctor is going to kick my ass


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Why did I pick such a dumb username all those years ago



What made you think that? One reason why I liked your username is because you've been active on this site for four years, and you have never changed your username. A lot of people on this site changed their names.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> you should understand that the staff actually tend to ignore most members here, and that your task is not easy to achieve
> whenever I talk to a staff member I never expect a reply and when I do it's quite shocking lol. it has nothing to do with being loved or not. it's just how things roll in here~



Yeah, it's hard to get staff attention. I'm not going to try to sign up for moderatorship again since my mom is right about that being a moderator wouldn't be a suitable job for me, but can I at least get a staff favorite during the next TBT fair so I can have the green pinwheel? I may not be upset at the time thaf I didn't get a rainbow feather or green pinwheel, but I want those collectibles. Since I'm not a mod, there's no way I could help with the events at the TBT Fair.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Aug 13, 2015)

The Berenstein Bears dilemma is killing me right now. KILLING ME.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

im broke and i need clothes lol.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 13, 2015)

**** I killed the one that buzzes in my ear but now I hear another one buzzing around the room.


----------



## Forek (Aug 13, 2015)

I came back from the pool a bit ago and my legs are killing me. Sometimes it feels like somebody came up to me and stabbed me.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

I need a job to support my family.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

I need a job for cash, screw my greedy family :/


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm nervous for school even though it's my third year there.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

and they are airing a nice film today on puclic service telly.. :/ bleh guess I have to watch it online if they put it up on their play channel.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

And my laptop keeps freezing and shutting down on certain websites due to flash and bad pool header and it's starting to really piss me off. *rants on forever*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

okaimii said:


> And my laptop keeps freezing and shutting down on certain websites due to flash and bad pool header and it's starting to really piss me off. *rants on forever*



make sure your flash is the latest/patch version.. and do a malware scan/virus search :3


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

Moko said:


> make sure your flash is the latest/patch version.. and do a malware scan/virus search :3



I use Chrome and it says it's up to date but it mostly freezes on websites like Youtube and article sites for some reason. 
And I'm not sure how to go about a malware/virus scan. Do I need a program for that?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

okaimii said:


> I use Chrome and it says it's up to date but it mostly freezes on websites like Youtube and article sites for some reason.
> And I'm not sure how to go about a malware/virus scan. Do I need a program for that?



usually your antivirus can scan, but you might want to get cc cleaner or some malware scanner ware for that.

and chrome is a bit known for that.. or was at least :/


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

Moko said:


> usually your antivirus can scan, but you might want to get cc cleaner or some malware scanner ware for that.
> 
> and chrome is a bit known for that.. or was at least :/



Ah, that sucks then. My antivirus just expired not too long ago. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

okaimii said:


> Ah, that sucks then. My antivirus just expired not too long ago. Thanks for the help though!



You could always get Avira/Anti-vir if it's still free, it usually does the basic job. CC Cleaner is usually free so if you can/are allowed to get these, it's a good start. Hope you can get your stuff back on track soon 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Other things you could do is remove all your history, cookies, search forms or do a clean install.


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I chose not to admit this for a while, but I'm beginning to believe that the staff truly doesn't like me. It's not that I wasn't picked as a moderator, but it's because of a few other things. My posts, blogs, and sometimes PMs get ignored by the staff, as I always wanted a green pinwheel. I'm not mad that I didn't get picked as a mod, but I did sign up to help out with the TBT Fair. Not only it would be fun to help run an event, but I could also get fair collectibles after the TBT Fair for free. Now there's no hope for me to get the green pinwheel anymore. I tried my best efforts, and I'm not loved enough.



None of this means we dislike you. You don't reply to every single post you read, do you? We don't either. It's nothing personal. 




Apple2012 said:


> *Yeah, it's hard to get staff attention.* I'm not going to try to sign up for moderatorship again since my mom is right about that being a moderator wouldn't be a suitable job for me, but can I at least get a staff favorite during the next TBT fair so I can have the green pinwheel? I may not be upset at the time thaf I didn't get a rainbow feather or green pinwheel, but I want those collectibles. Since I'm not a mod, there's no way I could help with the events at the TBT Fair.



Well, what exactly is it you need our attention for? From both of these posts I'm failing to see something that actually requires staff attention. Unless there's something specific you need us to look at and we haven't done so yet then I'm not quite sure what the problem is here.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2015)

The fact I don't have a powerful enough computer to run Resident Evil HD remaster flawlessly!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

People stopped selling their popsicles


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 13, 2015)

Tina said:


> None of this means we dislike you. You don't reply to every single post you read, do you? We don't either. It's nothing personal.
> 
> I wasn't expecting replies from all my messages, whether if it's from the staff or other members. I only expect them in 1% of my posts.
> 
> Well, what exactly is it you need our attention for? From both of these posts I'm failing to see something that actually requires staff attention. Unless there's something specific you need us to look at and we haven't done so yet then I'm not quite sure what the problem is here.



Two blog entries on the StarFall Press would be the answer, one about the TBT fair and the other on site ideas (both were written in january). I wanted to show the staff my ideas.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What made you think that? One reason why I liked your username is because you've been active on this site for four years, and you have never changed your username. A lot of people on this site changed their names.



I just saw this 
I was just seeing people post and it made me realize my username is kinda childish for a 20 year old and I could have thought of something way better when I joined. But looking back, I signed up at like 3 am and I was just ready to join the site, I really rushed into the username. 
Now, 4 years later, I feel stuck to this username. And I know I don't portray myself as super girly around here, but I do get kinda tired of everyone assuming I'm a male


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 13, 2015)

Are you kidding me? Apple2012. The staff have more important things. Than you saying: *It's to get staff attention, Can i be a Staff Favorite? The Staff Doesnt Read My: Blogs, Posts. Boo-Hoo.* I'm disappointed at you. Your acting like a brat.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I just saw this
> I was just seeing people post and it made me realize my username is kinda childish for a 20 year old and I could have thought of something way better when I joined. But looking back, I signed up at like 3 am and I was just ready to join the site, I really rushed into the username.
> Now, 4 years later, I feel stuck to this username. And I know I don't portray myself as super girly around here, but I do get kinda tired of everyone assuming I'm a male



i actually really like your username, it's different and easily recognisable. and if you want childish, i'm 22 and my username is 'mogyay'. i don't really go on the 'guess the user above you's age' thread much but i hardly ever got 13+ which i'm blaming on my username tbh (or maybe i just seem immature i'm not sure..)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I just saw this
> I was just seeing people post and it made me realize my username is kinda childish for a 20 year old and I could have thought of something way better when I joined. But looking back, I signed up at like 3 am and I was just ready to join the site, I really rushed into the username.
> Now, 4 years later, I feel stuck to this username. And I know I don't portray myself as super girly around here, but I do get kinda tired of everyone assuming I'm a male


nuuuuuuuuu!
plz nah,dont change it ;___;
dat name is so beautiful T.T


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Two blog entries on the StarFall Press would be the answer, one about the TBT fair and the other on site ideas (both were written in january). I wanted to show the staff my ideas.



Do they actually need mod attention or do you just want us to look at them? 

If the former, report them and a staff user will see to it. 

If the latter, you can't expect us to go and seek something that's hidden away in a blog post. If there is something that you really feel we would benefit from hearing then you need to take the initiative to bring it to us. Creating a thread in Bell Tree HQ is the most suitable way of doing this.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Are you kidding me? Apple2012. The staff have more important things. Than you saying: *It's to get staff attention, Can i be a Staff Favorite? The Staff Doesnt Read My: Blogs, Posts. Boo-Hoo.* I'm disappointed at you. Your acting like a brat.



I was thinking of posting that, but I don't want another Rude Behavior warning...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm sure the staff has far more important issues than people squeaming over pixels.


Talking about pinwheels, it was either luck if you got picked as favorite, guessed the right answer or had enough Trivia knowledge during the Nights. I was lucky to know enough random facts during Night 4. You can always try next fair.

And yeah I might have been annoying for my White feather, but I eventually got it thanks to some awesome people here after months of trying.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 13, 2015)

Please find your way back to me... I miss you already and want to know if we can see each other again.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Please find your way back to me... I miss you already and want to know if we can see each other again.



some of my feelings atm as well.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 13, 2015)

Tina said:


> Do they actually need mod attention or do you just want us to look at them?
> 
> If the former, report them and a staff user will see to it.
> 
> If the latter, you can't expect us to go and seek something that's hidden away in a blog post. If there is something that you really feel we would benefit from hearing then you need to take the initiative to bring it to us. Creating a thread in Bell Tree HQ is the most suitable way of doing this.



Okay, I'll try creating a thread in the HQ later this year if it's about event ideas.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Are you kidding me? Apple2012. The staff have more important things. Than you saying: *It's to get staff attention, Can i be a Staff Favorite? The Staff Doesnt Read My: Blogs, Posts. Boo-Hoo.* I'm disappointed at you. Your acting like a brat.



I guess it's true that the staff doesn't show favoritism towards anybody. I never even believed that they like some members over others.

I'm not going to get defensive or fight back this time because not only I'm getting tired of having negative experiences here (I haven't had any terrible experiences after the last cut-off date, May 9th), but I don't want to ruin this thread. Since it's the fact that blogs are quiet here and that the staff have other stuff to do, I regret complaining about this.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

Jfc.. correct schedule please??

- - - Post Merge - - -

eh so it was correct then why do you.. freaking change it @.o


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> nuuuuuuuuu!
> plz nah,dont change it ;___;
> dat name is so beautiful T.T



Thank you :') I thought I had an idea of what to change it to but I'm not sure now anyway



mogyay said:


> i actually really like your username, it's different and easily recognisable. and if you want childish, i'm 22 and my username is 'mogyay'. i don't really go on the 'guess the user above you's age' thread much but i hardly ever got 13+ which i'm blaming on my username tbh (or maybe i just seem immature i'm not sure..)


Ah thank you! 
I've seen your name and I never really understood it but I never thought it was childish! I think people just assume everyone here is pretty young since tbt does have a huge amount of younger members. I don't go in there either, but you don't act like one of those younger members around here


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 13, 2015)

When people can't take any sort of opinion/view/criticism that isn't positive, Just stop doing art if you expect 100% +1 responses.

*Alternatively*: I can't handle people who fully trace existing artwork and put it off as their own and call themselves good, atleast with my pixel art, I made them do something different, if I had a hard time drawing a specific area, I would atleast have the good will of saying I borrowed said part of the character's artwork for the final result.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> When people can't take any sort of opinion/view/criticism that isn't positive, Just stop doing art if you expect 100% +1 responses.



couldn't agree moar m8


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 13, 2015)

it's 2 hot 4 me!!!!11



Hyogo said:


> When people can't take any sort of opinion/view/criticism that isn't positive, Just stop doing art if you expect 100% +1 responses.



Agreed 10/10.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> When people can't take any sort of opinion/view/criticism that isn't positive, Just stop doing art if you expect 100% +1 responses.
> 
> *Alternatively*: I can't handle people who fully trace existing artwork and put it off as their own and call themselves good, atleast with my pixel art, I made them do something different, if I had a hard time drawing a specific area, I would atleast have the good will of saying I borrowed said part of the character's artwork for the final result.



yes so much... ._.


----------



## duckvely (Aug 13, 2015)

why am I so nervous for school


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 13, 2015)

I just got my braces.. ow.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Aug 14, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> why am I so nervous for school


comes with the territory
school sucks; that's all there is to it. take it from someone who just got their bachelors


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> comes with the territory
> school sucks; that's all there is to it. take it from someone who just got their bachelors



Wake up in the morning
Go to the frikin school
Get on the classroom of the a*shole teacher
Be bored a ****
Get out and get something of the clown (a.k.a a*shole of there) or the gossip girl
Repeat this shiaaattttt
Get to home with lots of homework
Repeat "-.-


----------



## aericell (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm not getting anywhere with this


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 14, 2015)

I thought too much about something and now I'm sick of it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 14, 2015)

Guess what's back?!? Those little ****ers are. I can here the buzzing but can't find them


----------



## Rasha (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't know if I'll regret the things I've said today or not, I don't know why I'm kind of negative and whiny today. I could get called out for acting childish


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm screwed so much 

also @perv cookies i could use the thing in your sig right now i need something to cheer me up


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 14, 2015)

One of my pet apples is missing. He normally sleeps in the bowl with the other apples, but he isn't in the bowl. He's lost in my house.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> One of my pet apples is missing. He normally sleeps in the bowl with the other apples, but he isn't in the bowl. He's lost in my house.



u have pet apples


----------



## okaimii (Aug 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> One of my pet apples is missing. He normally sleeps in the bowl with the other apples, but he isn't in the bowl. He's lost in my house.



maybe if u call his name it'll come


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 14, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> u have pet apples



Actually, it's a bowl of wooden apples. I call them "my pets". But they sometimes act up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



okaimii said:


> maybe if u call his name it'll come



I don't know his name. I have to find him on my own.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Actually, it's a bowl of wooden apples. I call them "my pets". But they sometimes act up.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



how do you not know your pet apples name


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> One of my pet apples is missing. He normally sleeps in the bowl with the other apples, but he isn't in the bowl. He's lost in my house.



Donut wurry,he's ok! u just need patience


----------



## kassie (Aug 14, 2015)

Warm sea salt water gets gross fast.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

this schedule my parents gonna flip


----------



## Albuns (Aug 14, 2015)

My stupid teeth after the wisdom tooth extraction.
Worse of all, there's a nice warm bowl of chicken noodle soup just begging to be eaten...
I haven't eaten breakfast...
And my mouth and teeth aches like flip.


----------



## sock (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm nervous for college.

_My headache smells like cheese._


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 14, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> My stupid teeth after the wisdom tooth extraction.
> Worse of all, there's a nice warm bowl of chicken noodle soup just begging to be eaten...
> I haven't eaten breakfast...
> And my mouth and teeth aches like flip.



Use a straw!


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 14, 2015)

My boyfriend broke up with me after purposefully making me angry with him when I was already mad at him for something.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2015)

Have searched everywhere,i even finded the book i lost in 2009
But i can't find my frikin 3DS charger S:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Have searched everywhere,i even finded the book i lost in 2009
> But i can't find my frikin 3DS charger S:



i hid in in walmart


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 14, 2015)

Elin said:


> My boyfriend broke up with me after purposefully making me angry with him when I was already mad at him for something.



I don't get why he needs to act like that. It's his fault that you got angry at him, not yours.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2015)

Moko said:


> i hid in in walmart



bruh,i coming there to blaze it


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 14, 2015)

I want to make my mii's name AppleCracker. BUT I CAN'T!
The stupid character limit can only make my name: AppleCrack
Thats gross! I could do Apple but I mine as well just leave it as Mikey.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 14, 2015)

^ you could name it AppleC
rofl AppleCrack tho


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 14, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> ^ you could name it AppleC
> rofl AppleCrack tho



I might. I just wanna make it easy for you guys.


it sounds so dirty XD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

more like appleweed


----------



## mintellect (Aug 14, 2015)

AppleCraka?

I dunno.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 14, 2015)

I vote you name it AppleCrack. It's great. 

I'm bothered by how unhealthy my nails are these days  I bought nail strengthener and after about a week, they've gotten worse... I think I bought a kind that you have to use differently or something cause this is weird.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 14, 2015)

Mainly been using the "What's Bothering You" thread the past few days because I feel like I'm depressed and I want to get out of it.


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 14, 2015)

Alright guys you need to vote.

Mikey vs AppleC vs AppleCrack vs other


----------



## samsquared (Aug 14, 2015)

Will I ever see you again?
I better see you again...
You're always on my mind and I bet you don't think about me ever, but it's probably involuntary because I feel like you block your thoughts about me on purpose, lol
Wouldn't it be great if we could indulge ourselves instead, maybe, just once 
w/e just see me again, i don't even care if we don't say anything like we never do, lol, just look at me when i look at you and smile maybe or want to and i'll be alright


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> Alright guys you need to vote.
> 
> Mikey vs AppleC vs AppleCrack vs other



I'd say AppleC though I admit AppleCrack made me laugh a bit.


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

That my town development permit is taking forever to get
and I need to cycle!!! THE WHOLE reason WHY I GOT A SECOND CARTRIDGE!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2015)

ugh yeah i hated getting permit so much sdfsdf

also ugh this semester WHY why why delilah


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 15, 2015)

Day 3 since she was banned from seeing me. I hope she comes back to me soon. My heart keeps aching and I wasn't able to find any closure by not being able to respond.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2015)

random headache.. and it's not from the booze lol

also if you're not gonna be home you can tell me i won't explode tf...


----------



## mintellect (Aug 15, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> Alright guys you need to vote.
> 
> Mikey vs AppleC vs AppleCrack vs other



Too bad you can't make it Appleoncrack... xD


----------



## Albuns (Aug 15, 2015)

My mouth hurts.
Also, yesterday just further emphasized how lonely I am.
Hurray~! (\(Q u Q)/)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> My mouth hurts.
> Also, yesterday just further emphasized how lonely I am.
> Hurray~! (\(Q u Q)/)



doughnut wurry,there will be someone who luvs u *cough* phantom r *cough*


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> My mouth hurts.
> Also, yesterday just further emphasized how lonely I am.
> Hurray~! (\(Q u Q)/)



You should get murried to Marshmallow.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> You should get murried to Marshmallow.



Nope
Phantom R is purfect for him


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 15, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Nope
> Phantom R is purfect for him



Either one works. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2015)

Jetix you're gonna so disappointed


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2015)

Moko said:


> Jetix you're gonna be so disappointed



Problem?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 15, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> Either one works. :3



How about no to both of them cause I already had someone in mind? 
I dunno, maybe, maybe nut.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 15, 2015)

Went on a vacation for the first time in 10 years and this one person ruined everything. My parents had planned this trip hoping to go on a family vacation together and have fun. But no. You hurt all of us. No amount of apologizing will ever make up for what you have done. How could you be so selfish?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2015)

umeiko said:


> Went on a vacation for the first time in 10 years and this one person ruined everything. My parents had planned this trip hoping to go on a family vacation together and have fun. But no. You hurt all of us. No amount of apologizing will ever make up for what you have done. How could you be so selfish?



Who was dat person?


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 15, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Who was dat person?


Someone who isn't a part of my family.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 15, 2015)

All of these "ask me ****" threads....and everything being so expensive irl.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 16, 2015)

Super sick and disoriented, and I'm at work because I didn't want to go to the doctors for a doctors note. And on top of that we're overbooked and I've already gone through all of my stash rooms, so I am really hoping nobody else shows up... cause it will be tired fire-fighters I'll have to turn away...


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

there's a bug in my room and I can't figure out a name for my town
AND MY STUPID THROAT IS HURTING LIKE CRAZY


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> there's a bug in my room and I can't figure out a name for my town
> AND MY STUPID THROAT IS HURTING LIKE CRAZY



i just had a fly in my hair. not sweet mangoes.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 16, 2015)

Still feeling empty and depressed. I know it's only been 4 days, but I can't shake this feeling of uncertainty until I can talk to them again. She should have just said everything was going to be okay...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm tired and need sleep but my period cramps keep me up. Also I had booze today so can't really have painkillers.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 16, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> -snip-



I've seen your posts and I hope everything works out and you hear from this person soon  I don't like seeing your sad posts, your happy posts are awesome. 

I keep worrying over dumb stuff and I just want to relax for one day since I'm done moving all my stuff and I'm done traveling everywhere for a few days.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2015)

My uni schedule.. apparently I don't start until November and I can't apply for money until then either (they are very strict on these thing which is fun because you get like.. hardly $300 dollars each payday so lol).

So probably need to get some extra job or ask dad if he can help


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

Holy ****. I'm so tired of waking up in the morning, feeling like P. Diddy.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 16, 2015)

There was just a big wasp thing in my room. When we killed it, it made this really scary buzzing noise.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 16, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I've seen your posts and I hope everything works out and you hear from this person soon  I don't like seeing your sad posts, your happy posts are awesome.



Thanks so much! Yeah, I don't like being a downer and lately it's been hard for me to be positive with this whole incident, but I'm trying to recover as quickly as possible. Thanks again for the support!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

have to read 2 books in 14 days so


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

That I have school tomorrow and I don't want to go to bed. WHY??????????


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2015)

So much reading to do in one night


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2015)

nothing is going correctly


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 17, 2015)

ya nothing is really going on so i'm pretty cool with everything !!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm holding a lot of things in right now and I want to let them out, but I just can't at the moment (yes I'm constipated).


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 17, 2015)

This bra doesn't fit me right and it keeps moving and rubbing against my new tattoo... not cool man.  Also I don't want to be sick anymore, I am so over it. =[


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 17, 2015)

when your prof has one book listed as the required text on the university website but emails you a different book and you've already purchased the first one hahahahaha  there's 3 days before classes start can you not


----------



## Rasha (Aug 17, 2015)

my eyes, they hurt


----------



## radical6 (Aug 17, 2015)

i hate the solas romance in dragon age im so sad


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> when your prof has one book listed as the required text on the university website but emails you a different book and you've already purchased the first one hahahahaha  there's 3 days before classes start can you not



Hehehe that or it's kinda uncommon so you jav to pay a lot :[ not cool man


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 17, 2015)

Just got my schedule for school and one of my classes is actually lower than what I took last year. I dunno if its a mistake or not but its quite stressful lol. Mostly because I was told if we failed the state test thing I would just retake the class, then retake the test. Now I'm scared to know if it's real or nah.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

School is in... 3 weeks?
I'm doomed, might as well sing the Doom song while I scream profanity at how fast time travels by.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 17, 2015)

I wish that some people realize that I don't act according to their expectations. I know how the world views me and how people laugh and roll their eyes at my behaviors, but all should know that I don't act to please people. I'm not an entertainer and I'm not going to be a lier because of acts people want me to be part of. I don't belong there


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 17, 2015)

Day 5 and nothing from her yet. I feel like I really need to get a job soon too. It would probably help me.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I wish that some people realize that I don't act according to their expectations. I know how the world views me and how people laugh and roll their eyes at my behaviors, but all should know that I don't act to please people. I'm not an entertainer and I'm not going to be a lier because of acts people want me to be part of. I don't belong there



this.

also i need a job too or at least some money :/ but it feels kinda hopeless to apply like mad for hardly two months but eh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 17, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Day 5 and nothing from her yet. I feel like I really need to get a job soon too. It would probably help me.



Pretty sure I know _who_ you are talking about, and I just want to tell you that that person loves you so much. She is not going to let anything get in the way of that. Every day that she goes without being able to talk with you probably kills her a little inside. She's not the type to give up. So, unless I missed some huge thing that would just flat out ruin everything. Everything is going to be okay, but I understand that it's hard to think that it is. ^-^ I hope you get to hear from her soon. 

And on the off chance that I'm completely wrong about who you're talking about. I hope what I said still applies.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realized I'm one of the few people posting in here, not going to school xD


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 17, 2015)

I think I might just write in black for a while
Which bothers me because pink is everything >w<)/​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2015)

Heh well I am going to uni.. later this semester because they have a p weird schedule for THAT class I got accepted for so ugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oswaldies said:


> I think I might just write in black for a while
> Which bothers me because pink is everything >w<)/​


Feel free to write in pink you just don't need size 1 bright/pastel fonts...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 17, 2015)

I can't help but think I'm missing out on this and I just need to do it... It's seriously messing with my head at all hours. It doesn't really make sense and I'd probably end up getting hurt in the end. But the thought stays there.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 17, 2015)

i have literally so much summer work but here i am.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Aug 17, 2015)

just found out I won't get my TESOL certificate(says i can teach English Second Language)
what gets me miffed most is that my counselor didn't let me know until today, a week after graduating

though, one person who did it with me said it's not worth the paper it's printed on, so meh


----------



## kassie (Aug 17, 2015)

School in 8 days... I'm nervous. ^^;


----------



## Buggy (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm giving people art and bells late
What the heck is wrong with me


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Pretty sure I know _who_ you are talking about, and I just want to tell you that that person loves you so much. She is not going to let anything get in the way of that. Every day that she goes without being able to talk with you probably kills her a little inside. She's not the type to give up. So, unless I missed some huge thing that would just flat out ruin everything. Everything is going to be okay, but I understand that it's hard to think that it is. ^-^ I hope you get to hear from her soon.
> 
> And on the off chance that I'm completely wrong about who you're talking about. I hope what I said still applies.



Yeah, it isn't like her to give up. There was something big that happened that does not allow her to have access to any electronics and that I'm banned from talking to her. It's a whole complicated series of events, but I didn't do anything to harm her family other than have feelings for their daughter. My vacation was ruined and heart was torn over this, but there's nothing I can do but pray and wait. Thank you for your supportive words. I just have to remember she will not give up and loves me like she said.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

Feeling down and depressed,
its one of those nights I just need someone to talk to and get my mind off things.


----------



## brutalitea (Aug 18, 2015)

The loneliness I've been feeling for the past decade or so reared up in full force yesterday and I'm still feeling it today. Usually I can slightly ignore it but... Shouldn't have read yuri manga, ha...


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Feeling down and depressed,
> its one of those nights I just need someone to talk to and get my mind off things.



Aw I know we don't talk much but you can talk to me! I'm not that good at advice & stuff but I'm a good listener. My inbox/skype is open to you whenever so if you're interested

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyway, I've been doubting my relationships with my friends lately and it sucks since they're the only ones I have


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 18, 2015)

My friend has been going through so much hurt and loneliness and I'm the only one who can really help him, but I've been away for the past few days and can't talk/meet up with him for another day but I need to be there for him..


----------



## Beardo (Aug 18, 2015)

In need of cuddles. Probably will end up spooning my cat/dog/stuffed animal


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 18, 2015)

i had my grad school orientation today and i'm questioning everything. i don't know what i even want to do but i'm just going with this because of that "what else am i gonna do" mentality. i guess....we'll see where it goes

okay, also...am i the only one having problems with bells? i've been posting and all, but for the past few days, i haven't been getting tbt for my posts? maybe i'm missing something


----------



## radical6 (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm anxious because i havent had my usual daily breakdowns for a couple days which could be improvement but usually it leads to me bottling it in and attempting suicide again


----------



## Azza (Aug 18, 2015)

Beardo said:


> In need of cuddles. Probably will end up spooning my cat/dog/stuffed animal



Fantastic Avi/Sig btw

Anyways, I have like 2 tests and an assessment due this week. So much pressure.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 18, 2015)

That I haven't been in the Basement Section for about a month


----------



## Azza (Aug 18, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> That I haven't been in the Basement Section for about a month



You and me both.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 18, 2015)

Elin said:


> My boyfriend broke up with me after purposefully making me angry with him when I was already mad at him for something.



is this the 3rd time now? 4th time??


----------



## Athera (Aug 18, 2015)

I was doing a performing arts competition last night and talked with a beautiful stranger. We forgot to ask for each others names and I won't see him for another year until the next competition. So annoyed.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

I want to do that every day... or rather evening lol but as long as you are alright

(no not sex lol)


----------



## duckvely (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm in school and my stomach hurts ugghh


----------



## okaimii (Aug 18, 2015)

School starts tomorrow.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 18, 2015)

My stomach hurts so much and I feel super sick and I'm in a lot of pain


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

okaimii said:


> School starts tomorrow.



For meh,starts in 6 days


----------



## okaimii (Aug 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> For meh,starts in 6 days



Oh? Lucky you. Enjoy those days off. 
i really dont wanna go //cries


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

My school starts on the 8th on September.
Mwahahaha~


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

okaimii said:


> Oh? Lucky you. Enjoy those days off.
> i really dont wanna go //cries



Dont be mad,my summer started in July 14th,fack

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> My school starts on the 8th on September.
> Mwahahaha~



PLZ,TELL ME WHERE U LIVE,WILL COME WITH APPLE


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 18, 2015)

my weight.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Dont be mad,my summer started in July 14th,fack
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ahaha, no thankies.
I don't need any more reminders of being single4lyfe~ ; u ;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope dad take it as easy.. damn


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ahaha, no thankies.
> I don't need any more reminders of being single4lyfe~ ; u ;



but i dont going to presume it in ur face (i h8 doing dat)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> I hope dad take it as easy.. damn



Letme guess,did ur mom maked something again?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> but i dont going to presume it in ur face (i h8 doing dat)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Haha, I knows.
But it's still almost a given fact, still won't keep me from trying though~


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> I hope dad take it as easy.. damn



I have no idea what you're trying to say. I literally read this 3 times and I still can't understand it...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> but i dont going to presume it in ur face (i h8 doing dat)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



noo.. i told mom my schedule was messed up and she seemed alright lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost Soda said:


> I have no idea what you're trying to say. I literally read this 3 times and I still can't understand it...



he can overreact pretty bad if i tell him stuff.. so there is that


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 18, 2015)

Realizing how many great members haven't been around recently


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Realizing how many great members haven't been around recently



uggh yes

i miss a lot of em


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

I miss being able to eat fluffernutters sandwiches. </3


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 18, 2015)

Every day I think I'm getting better, but my heart still aches not knowing the answer.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

I sometimes wonder if I even have a chance, just knowing that would do so much good.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

Like.. ugh please don't flip dad I had no idea they'd put the schedule like this ;_;


----------



## himeki (Aug 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I sometimes wonder if I even have a chance, just knowing that would do so much good.



hint:
you most likely don't


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> hint:
> you most likely don't



"Most likely"
I'm bargaining on that small chance then.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

also MOCHI ICE CREAM IS THE SHT I WANT MOAR


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> also MOCHI ICE CREAM IS THE SHT I WANT MOAR



Never tried it, GIMME SOME!


----------



## okaimii (Aug 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> also MOCHI ICE CREAM IS THE SHT I WANT MOAR



I wish they sold it at my local stores.


----------



## himeki (Aug 18, 2015)

i hate mochi


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i hate mochi



What does it taste like?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What does it taste like?



it's a dough made of rice-y stuff

and it depends on the flavor really

- - - Post Merge - - -



okaimii said:


> I wish they sold it at my local stores.


they do here.. well local and local take 10 mins by train but worth it


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> it's a dough made of rice-y stuff
> 
> and it depends on the flavor really
> 
> ...



Hm... so would flavored rice pudding be an accurate description? o:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... so would flavored rice pudding be an accurate description? o:



mm no really more like a cookie dough made of rice and then ice cream in the middle


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> mm no really more like a cookie dough made of rice and then ice cream in the middle



Ooh~ now I really wanna try some!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

yeaaah do if you get the chance :3


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

It's crazy how time goes by, my friend. Only a few minutes ago did I realize that. I cried, Jake. Isn't that crazy? It seems like it's been so long since I have. 
 I balled, sobbed. I wonder what you would think about that, what you would do. 
 I am sorry. Sorry for losing track of time, but I didn't forget you, no. The first person I thought of was you when I heard we could only hunt does this year. I asked myself "Man, Jake would be so angry!!" You would probably say "Screw that! I'll hunt what I want!" Haha! 
 But I am still sorry. I will make sure I visit you. It's the least I can do. I will make sure you aren't forgotten, ever. You have buried yourself so deep into my heart, I can never get you out after all 
I hope you are doing well, my friend. I will see you soon! But until then, I won't loose track of time. I miss you.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2015)

I wouldn't mind trying mochi...I WOULDN'T MIND TRYING A LOT OF STUFF! 'Polar opposite of a picky eater.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

It's odd, I'm laying here at midnight ranting about my issues to my ceiling like I did 4 years ago...
Only this time, Im not crying. 
Hmm, I wish people never felt that, but it's just seemingly inevitable, right? The earlier you experience heartbreak the better, I dunno.
I felt like a bleeding sparrow, now I feel like a Phoenix. 
I never really felt much symbolism in birds, moreso in Pyromancy and Fire-related things.
Time is like an old widow staring at a full moon waiting for a husband that will never return, and then the reality hits her.
You reminisce too much, and eventually it turns sweet and sour. 
Then it gets washed away by a wet stream of regret at your naivety.

I should stop staying up so late, my mind flourishes in all the seemingly wrong ways.
Well, enough whining from me...
Time to do something productive with my short life.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> It's odd, I'm laying here at midnight ranting about my issues to my ceiling like I did 4 years ago...
> Only this time, Im not crying.
> Hmm, I wish people never felt that, but it's just seemingly inevitable, right? The earlier you experience heartbreak the better, I dunno.
> I felt like a bleeding sparrow, now I feel like a Phoenix.
> ...



Wanna talk,friend?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Wanna talk,friend?



Nope, there's nothing to talk about. 
Nothing to regret, nothing to forget~


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2015)

Why the heck did they remove it? I swear they're trying to hinder my progress or something...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Why the heck did they remove it? I swear they're trying to hinder my progress or something...



What were you talking about? Was it something on TBT or somewhere else?


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What were you talking about? Was it something on TBT or somewhere else?



No, it's something about school.


----------



## Beardo (Aug 19, 2015)

I made a kick-ass drawing but if I wanna show it off I have to change it


ughhhh


----------



## Javocado (Aug 19, 2015)

Smash 4 online lag


----------



## Jake (Aug 19, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Smash 4 online lag



better than being banned online for 14 years


----------



## Story (Aug 19, 2015)

I need like, 12 more clovers to finish my town (finially). But not enough TBT to buy them. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I wouldn't mind trying mochi...I WOULDN'T MIND TRYING A LOT OF STUFF! 'Polar opposite of a picky eater.



That's good I guess. I can be a bit picky, but I'm open for new stuff as long as it's not intestines or balut I guess lol


----------



## mintellect (Aug 19, 2015)

I was too impatient to wait for my food to cool and my throat was burning...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 19, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Smash 4 online lag



Their online is nothing in lag compared to SSBB


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Their online is nothing in lag compared to SSBB



Nothing compared to Wifi errors on the 3DS lmango.

Also I hope we get the 150x150 extension for forum avatars. I mean staff p much has it and some of the default are the size as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

wow

feelings


----------



## aericell (Aug 19, 2015)

only been back at school for a week and i've been so exhausted already


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2015)

Can't tell if I want to cry, vomit, scream, or some combination. This is not fun.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 19, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Can't tell if I want to cry, vomit, scream, or some combination. This is not fun.



Would you like a friend to talk to?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Would you like a friend to talk to?



That's very kind of you :') but I'm mainly feeling sick and just having petty problems. I think I just need some sleep.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> That's very kind of you :') but I'm mainly feeling sick and just having petty problems. I think I just need some sleep.



If your sick, remember to sleep longer and take naps.
Also, make sure you eat hot food and stay in bed all day.
It helps 
You probably knew all that though.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 20, 2015)

**** work man i need a bath, a bleezy, and some fish tacos


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

My glasses broke and now I have to wear contacts.
Now that would be all good except for the fact that contacts are the most uncomfortable goddamn sight-enhancing...tool?
It just feels like i poked myself in the eye a couple times real hard.
They aren't ripped or in the wrong way either...I think I need new contacts. GODDAMNIT


----------



## aericell (Aug 20, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> My glasses broke and now I have to wear contacts.
> Now that would be all good except for the fact that contacts are the most uncomfortable goddamn sight-enhancing...tool?
> It just feels like i poked myself in the eye a couple times real hard.
> They aren't ripped or in the wrong way either...I think I need new contacts. GODDAMNIT



Ah I'm in an opposite-ish situation.. kind of. I'm on my last pair of contacts and I can't order new ones because I can't find my prescription oops My mom said she can't schedule an eye doctor appointment in the next week so I might have to wear my glasses to school ugh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 20, 2015)

My heart still aches waiting to hear from you. Please don't give up.


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 20, 2015)

Delete


----------



## Rasha (Aug 20, 2015)

oh no, I have the most posts. make it stop


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 20, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> Next weeked I have to go to Tennessee with my COD fanboy cousins...
> 
> They're bringing their Xbox and I'm bringing my Wii U...
> 
> I just hate them so much...



why, do they make fun of you?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm so pissed at myself, my gosh. I accidentally bought and scratched off a $20 Playstation Card instead of a Steam card. What am I supposed to do with this?


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 20, 2015)

Being at work...


----------



## Albuns (Aug 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm so pissed at myself, my gosh. I accidentally bought and scratched off a $20 Playstation Card instead of a Steam card. What am I supposed to do with this?



I'm sorry if I'm pouring salt onto wounds, but didn't you notice yourself grabbing the card off the rack before you took it?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm sorry if I'm pouring salt onto wounds, but didn't you notice yourself grabbing the card off the rack before you took it?



My mind isn't in the right place right now. I just can't believe I was stupid enough to not notice myself grabbing it off the store shelf AND when I was scratching it off.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> My mind isn't in the right place right now. I just can't believe I was stupid enough to not notice myself grabbing it off the store shelf AND when I was scratching it off.



If you need someone to talk to, I'm available.
Though, I'm not too sure how helpful I might be.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> If you need someone to talk to, I'm available.
> Though, I'm not too sure how helpful I might be.



Thanks, I appreciate the offer. This is probably just something that needs time to heal though. I've been using the What's Bothering You thread too much because of it. I let myself get attached and now I am suffering the consequences of not knowing what will happen with that person. As for my game issue, I offered a trade on another forum site I use so maybe someone will trade an extra copy of the game I wanted for my $20 card.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the offer. This is probably just something that needs time to heal though. I've been using the What's Bothering You thread too much because of it. I let myself get attached and now I am suffering the consequences of not knowing what will happen with that person. As for my game issue, I offered a trade on another forum site I use so maybe someone will trade an extra copy of the game I wanted for my $20 card.



Ah, glad that you found a solution to your card problem.
I can relate to your current dilemma as well. 
I grown attached to them, to the point where it nearly got out of hand... and it quite nearly ruined our friendship, if it hasn't yet already.
One way I've learnt to dealt with it was through a lack of empathy.
I assumed they were doing okay, and that I was only being a bother to them, despite trying my damnest to repair something.
Slowly, I started to withdraw a bit and stopped talking to them as often. It made me a bit depressed at first...
But letting go of my empathy made me feel a bit better, and a bit optimistic about how they were doing.

At this point, I'm rambling. Sorry about that. ^^;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the offer. This is probably just something that needs time to heal though. I've been using the What's Bothering You thread too much because of it. I let myself get attached and now I am suffering the consequences of not knowing what will happen with that person.



That's what it's here for! No one blames you for feeling that way and we all hope things get sorted out very soon! 

As for myself, I've been feeling like absolute poop the last 24 hours or so. I'm not sure if the sandwich I ate (from my favorite shop) did this to me or what but it's super annoying when I'm hungry but can't eat because everything I eat makes me feel even worse than before :/


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 20, 2015)

The fact that I can't stop watching this Death Note abridged series. I forgot how entertaining Matsuda's "death scene" was.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> That's what it's here for! No one blames you for feeling that way and we all hope things get sorted out very soon!
> 
> As for myself, I've been feeling like absolute poop the last 24 hours or so. I'm not sure if the sandwich I ate (from my favorite shop) did this to me or what but it's super annoying when I'm hungry but can't eat because everything I eat makes me feel even worse than before :/



Aw, I've had that feeling before. Reminds me of a time I had the stomach flu and wanting to throw up everything I ate. Not fun :/


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks, bruh! I _love_ being ignored in every roleplay I join!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> That's what it's here for! No one blames you for feeling that way and we all hope things get sorted out very soon!
> 
> As for myself, I've been feeling like absolute poop the last 24 hours or so. I'm not sure if the sandwich I ate (from my favorite shop) did this to me or what but it's super annoying when I'm hungry but can't eat because everything I eat makes me feel even worse than before :/



Are you still sick?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 21, 2015)

Suffering from the longest shift ever... I hate days that seem to stand still. =[


----------



## okaimii (Aug 21, 2015)

I can't seem to control my emotions well. I have constant change of mind and I can never feel _just_ one thing. First I'm happy then I turn furious in a matter of a few minutes. I don't know what to do. It seems to annoy people around me too.


----------



## aericell (Aug 21, 2015)

Why did I sign up for these classes
I need sleep.. I'm so tired


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Are you still sick?



Apparently so :/ been feelin pretty bad today and not sure how to fix it


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 21, 2015)

feel better ^^^ and i get annoyed so easily and it sucks bc i end up hating people that didn't do anything to me


----------



## Rasha (Aug 21, 2015)

I have lost 4 of my old friends, couldn't sleep yesterday and now I'm afraid for the others
I've never felt so lonely, I'll try to keep cool and not to break down


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Nothing at the moment really, I feel pretty good for once. Yeah sure there is a few things that I need to deal with but I'll do that when it needs to.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Also what's it with parents being overprotective. Yeah I might never have been the outgoing type that sees friends often, but seriously you don't need to ask stupid things whenever I get back. You were not better when you were in your 20s and I do not need your attitude that things are bad.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm so sick of being trapped in this ****.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 21, 2015)

I just got two cavities filled. The procedure of getting them filled didn't really bother me; IMO the worst part is the numbness you feel afterward. Your lips feel huge, and eating feels weird.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 21, 2015)

my vacation is almost over. fml


----------



## Abela (Aug 21, 2015)

My first day of school was today and my teacher already hates because I told her to call me either Abela or Conquistador! I mean when you ask me " do you have any nicknames that you would like me to call you?" Those are my nicknames!!! I'm not trying to get attention and be a class clown! No need to give me the death stare! Ok.... I may be overeating but still


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I just got two cavities filled. The procedure of getting them filled didn't really bother me; IMO the worst part is the numbness you feel afterward. Your lips feel huge, and eating feels weird.



Hah, actually the worst is when they drill further in the hole so they can fill it back in.. Ouch, but I get extra of that thing so your muscles get relaxed.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 21, 2015)

Tired of this family drama all the time... pls stop bickering


----------



## Locket (Aug 22, 2015)

Me and my friend saw someone taking pictures of us. They kept hunting us down trying to take more pics. 

I'm absolutely terrified and had to ge that off of me. 

I really wish I wouldn't have to call 911 for the cops. And other than that, I don't know what to do.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 22, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> My glasses broke and now I have to wear contacts.
> Now that would be all good except for the fact that contacts are the most uncomfortable goddamn sight-enhancing...tool?
> It just feels like i poked myself in the eye a couple times real hard.
> They aren't ripped or in the wrong way either...I think I need new contacts. GODDAMNIT



Same! That's why I have a pack of contacts that have just been sitting there for a year


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 22, 2015)

I feel so tired right now. That's what I get for going to sleep at midnight and waking up at 6am. :U [I tried to go back to sleep but I gave up.]

And there's no way I'm taking a nap either.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Aug 22, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I feel so tired right now. That's what I get for going to sleep at midnight and waking up at 6am. :U [I tried to go back to sleep but I gave up.]
> 
> And there's no way I'm taking a nap either.


6am alone is enough to cause problems


----------



## Mink (Aug 22, 2015)

Waking up at 6 am everyday to do cross country ;^;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 22, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Me and my friend saw someone taking pictures of us. They kept hunting us down trying to take more pics.
> 
> I'm absolutely terrified and had to ge that off of me.
> 
> I really wish I wouldn't have to call 911 for the cops. And other than that, I don't know what to do.



I think its better u call 911,can be something dangerous


----------



## okaimii (Aug 22, 2015)

I have homework to do but I'm too lazy to do it. I wish I wasn't so unmotivated all the time.


----------



## Llust (Aug 22, 2015)

school starts in a week

i got my schedule recently and more than half of my teachers are known to be really strict & i have the same gym teacher as last year, who obviously couldnt take me seriously bc im not a sports person. great to have him again.. :/

i feel fat but i have no motivation to work out, but i seriously need to get in shape before school starts again so i dont start off with low gym scores


----------



## KatTayle (Aug 22, 2015)

- My school starts in two days which sucks bc my sleep schedule is so messed up and I'm not ready to be overloaded with homework again

- I ordered an amiibo card of my fave online and it hasn't arrived yet and I'm worried it got lost or something since it's really late


----------



## Albuns (Aug 23, 2015)

Midnight child, one who wanders alone.
Lost, he's given up. He just wants it to end already.
Once, he walked aimlessly, going about with a face of apathy.
He had met a tall looking man, he seemed awfully patient.
The reached out to him. Although he was distant, it was all the boy had.
Sometime later, reality caught up with the man. 
And he died, leaving the boy to walk alone once 'gain.

As he wandered, he passed by many people wearing masks on. 
The boy asked himself why, he noticed they all were either smiling or wide-eyed.
This scared the boy, and he ran. Far, far, away.
He had bumped himself into something, someone.
He sent them down to the ground, it was a girl.
As he saw what he did, he was saddened. He cried.
The girl tried to the levity of the situation, the boy was still sobbing.
She held his hand, he was reluctant, he held on to it, firm grip.
Eventually, interests started to dissipate, connection severed, reality caught up.
The boy realized he was wearing a mask once she left, he took it off...
He saw flesh, his own hollow reflection. Only, it was stained of blood and grief.
Reality caught up to him, he didn't want to go, but he went.
Knowing he'd no longer be happy, his road has ended. He, the real facade, had ended.

I feel creative during midnight, something was swelling inside my head. This doesn't really give my interpretation on it, but it's something.


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2015)

today a guy who ive liked since forever sent me a text confessing his love for me.  it wouldve been good except for the fact that he’ll become my step brother in 4 days fml


----------



## okaimii (Aug 23, 2015)

I have this friend who messages me everyday of every hour of every second. He's a nice guy but it's starting to get really annoying. Even when I ignore his messages for a while he'll still message me. I really don't want to be mean but I really hate it.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

okaimii said:


> I have this friend who messages me everyday of every hour of every second. He's a nice guy but it's starting to get really annoying. Even when I ignore his messages for a while he'll still message me. I really don't want to be mean but I really hate it.



Maybe tell him how you feel c: I know I message guys a lot and I hate it when they ignore me, if they said 'I'm busy' or 'Can't talk atm.' Then I would stop until they are free again.

---

My foot because at 1 AM, yes, ONE FREAKIN AM.  My brother and his friends are all awake and they were tickling me and I try and kick one of the guys and miss, hitting a plate and BREAKING IT IN HALF.  I don't know how but apparently I did, I also got away without bleeding.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Aug 23, 2015)

Jake. said:


> today a guy who ive liked since forever sent me a text confessing his love for me.  it wouldve been good except for the fact that he’ll become my step brother in 4 days fml


don't let that stop you
it's still totally legal


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 23, 2015)

Took a sleeping pill this morning and then slept until I had to go to work, so I ordered some food at work, a freaking grilled cheese and soup, and 2 hours later and nobodies called me to tell me it's ready, I got worried 30 minutes in, cause the kitchen gets stuff out in like 15 minutes. They told me at 30 after it hadn't come out yet. I waited and waited, an hour after I called and nobody answered, waited a little longer, called again, nobody answered. Called again just now 2 hours after the fact and the girl says "Oh let me check.." and then walks over here to tell me she didn't even put it in. Now the restaurant is closed and I don't get to eat anything... that's cool...


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Aug 23, 2015)

So AO3, right?
I want an account
That's ALL I FREAKING WANTED
 "You must get an invitation"
_Okay cool_
 *Enters email and junk for invitation* 
..."Want to see how long it will take?"
_Sure_
*Enters that stuff again*
August 24th
I was pissed. I went around asking if anybody could please help me and just send me a goddamned invite because I am NOT waiting that long.
I check later
August Mother****ing ('xcuse my language) 25th.
What the hell.


if you has AO3 account plz pm me.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2015)

windows 10 messed thw audio up so it doesnt work and ive tried everything i've seen online mhmhmmm this is just. awesome. :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

i restarted my computer and guess what?? it worked. 10/10 every time something doesnt eork just. restart. (even tho i restarted lots since it stopped working but LOL


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 23, 2015)

Omg, a guy who doesn't speak English went onto the floor and found someone who HARDLY speaks English to translate for him, omfg. I had to rephrase everything to so the one guy could understand enough to tell the other guy... so frustrating!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 23, 2015)

Day 11 and still haven't heard from you yet. Not one night has gone by where I haven't prayed for us to talk again. I don't intend to give up.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

Okay now I'm nervous about starting HS, I'm mainly excited because I'm a varsity cheerleader as a freshman but I get stressed on school and presentations are hard for me because even when I know the material I will feel like I can't breath and then next thing I know I'm walking towards the teacher because I just can't deal.


----------



## celestialprince (Aug 23, 2015)

Chief just moved out and??? He's not a dreamie but I still wanted to keep him... //sigh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 23, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Okay now I'm nervous about starting HS, I'm mainly excited because I'm a varsity cheerleader as a freshman but I get stressed on school and presentations are hard for me because even when I know the material I will feel like I can't breath and then next thing I know I'm walking towards the teacher because I just can't deal.



Dont worry,i feel u gurl


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Aug 23, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Okay now I'm nervous about starting HS, I'm mainly excited because I'm a varsity cheerleader as a freshman but I get stressed on school and presentations are hard for me because even when I know the material I will feel like I can't breath and then next thing I know I'm walking towards the teacher because I just can't deal.


High school just plain sucks.  But it is survivable.
And don't let the bullcrap you hear convince you against college.  It is a thousand times better in college.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> High school just plain sucks.  But it is survivable.
> And don't let the bullcrap you hear convince you against college.  It is a thousand times better in college.



I can confirm this.. uni/college/whatever higher education you attend is way more fun and worth it, msotly because you study what you want and most of the time you get to know nice people with similar interests


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

Freaking emotional roller coaster.. damn you, damn you.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 23, 2015)

I hate my internet. Why put so many restrictions on it?!?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 23, 2015)

Moko said:


> Freaking emotional roller coaster.. damn you, damn you.



Would you like a friend?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Would you like a friend?



Kind of, my life is a bit messy at the moment :/


----------



## Rasha (Aug 23, 2015)

I have realized that I'm kind of a horrible person. I do regret many things I've done today...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

I slammed my finger in the dryer door, because I'm a genius.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 23, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I have realized that I'm kind of a horrible person. I do regret many things I've done today...



I still think you're awesome  everyone has bad days. I've had plenty... Plenty indeed...

I regret what I ate for dinner. I feel like poop and I wanna barf it up but that thought scares me. Effffffdddfkabaurkgbdjakdnf


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

weather

- - - Post Merge - - -

and school


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Aug 23, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I regret what I ate for dinner. I feel like poop and I wanna barf it up but that thought scares me.


follow your gut
I've found that it knows what it's talking about in these situations


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

Complaints over something so trivial.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 23, 2015)

I didn't get to come see you today, but I will make sure to this week. I hope the gift I got you didn't get blown or washed away. Cant wait to see you again.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Agh. This is extremely infuriating. I have the iPod 4th gen and I just want to download some apps that help with sleep, but it keeps saying I need iOS 7, 8, or 9. Mine only goes up to iOS 6. This is exactly why I don't purchase Apple products.


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

I hope you're okay


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

Getting a warning for not breaking any rules...that bothers me.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

I've been seeing really disturbing gifs on this forum... I tried reporting but it's still there..


----------



## Javocado (Aug 24, 2015)

this text book is like 2hunnid smh


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

Im poor


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I've been seeing really disturbing gifs on this forum... I tried reporting but it's still there..



I can find more disturbing ones, if you'd like  
It'd be no problem ^-^


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 24, 2015)

Lol Cheshire Cat my favorit kitty in the whole world xP


----------



## doveling (Aug 24, 2015)

i think the crush has moved onto my friend

im gonna die


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

peoyne said:


> i think the crush has moved onto my friend
> 
> im gonna die



I hope mine doesn't that cause this common friend of our is just too much ****hit the fan for me.


also im sick. no sleep and my stomach been **** hitting the toilet all nigh tkjshdf


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

this class is too much for me and i don't know if i want to drop it or not


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

uuuuugh i hate being sick but i cant eat


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

peoyne said:


> i think the crush has moved onto my friend
> 
> im gonna die



It'll get better...
At least I hope so. ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Dad, no I don't want freaking gold I'd rather place my money somewhere jfc


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

I have summer homework to do but I'm too dang lazy


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Thinking about you every day. I hope you don't forget about me.


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 24, 2015)

Falling in love with someone who doesn't even know you exist and falling in love with someone who doesn't even exist T^T


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Lena Scorpion said:


> Falling in love with someone who doesn't even know you exist and falling in love with someone who doesn't even exist T^T



Unrequited love is a perilous poison, 
Best thing you can do is try and make yourself forget. 
</3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

It always takes me by surprise, how dark it gets this time of the year. And how apparent it all becomes that you're not close, not even near.


yes it's some song lyrics but it kinda get my feels meow.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 24, 2015)

i'm really bored so out of curiosity i went on to the previous 'what's bothering you thread' when it was in brewster's cafe and searched a particularly bad period i was having a year ago where i had a huge rant and it's nice to realise how things do change and get better <3 that's really cheesy but oh well~~~


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

lol yeah those threads were the blast..


----------



## mogyay (Aug 24, 2015)

Moko said:


> lol yeah those threads were the blast..



so many happy happy memories.....


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

mogyay said:


> so many happy happy memories.....



yeah the levels of trolls there though lmangoes


----------



## mogyay (Aug 24, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah the levels of trolls there though lmangoes



yes i was really lucky to get sound advice actually, esp since i was being pretty dramatic and childish (even though i was 21)


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Aug 24, 2015)

mogyay said:


> esp since i was being pretty dramatic and childish (even though i was 21)


that's pretty much everyone on earth at some point
age is just a number and adulthood is a lie created to worship it


----------



## mogyay (Aug 24, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> that's pretty much everyone on earth at some point
> age is just a number and adulthood is a lie created to worship it



yeah that's v true! regardless i'm happy i did!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 24, 2015)

I love periods. said no one ever


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 24, 2015)

Still learning to drive...... I Ann do terrible, I am a danger to everyone


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Still learning to drive...... I Ann do terrible, I am a danger to everyone



Haha reminds me of when I took driving lessons.. I pretty much messed up lol xD

Anyways, when you haven't eaten properly for some day and your tum starts javing a blast ehjef


----------



## aericell (Aug 25, 2015)

spending the school day w/o my phone ugh


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> spending the school day w/o my phone ugh



HOW WILL YOU SURVIVE?!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Me messing up the oatmeal .-.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

My laptop crashed and now I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

banks

why are they so slow like wtf


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 25, 2015)

I was so at peace, and everything was great ;u;
then you started talking Y.Y just stahp and enjoy the silence ^^


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 25, 2015)

Roommates. I can't stand them. 

I need to live by myself for the rest of my life. I'll gladly live with pets, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

lol when people are usually friendly then they go like.. 'uh yeah' at random

dude tell me if something's wrong


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> lol when people are usually friendly then they go like.. 'uh yeah' at random
> 
> dude tell me if something's wrong



Sometimes, people find that hard.
I think it's because of how empathetic they are, but that's just me~


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sometimes, people find that hard.
> I think it's because of how empathetic they are, but that's just me~



not overly serious things.. it's like lol since when are dog pics offensive ._.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> not overly serious things.. it's like lol since when are dog pics offensive ._.



Dog pics being offensive sounds overly cereal to me,
Or maybe they're more of a cat person? :U


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 25, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Still learning to drive...... I Ann do terrible, I am a danger to everyone



I feel the same. I have my license, but I rarely drive. I feel like I'm going to do something wrong and cause a crash.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

Why is time moving at such an incredible rate?
This scares me how much I lose track of time.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 25, 2015)

NONE OF MY RP FRIENDS R ONLINE


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> NONE OF MY RP FRIENDS R ONLINE



Well, school started for most people already it seems.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Dog pics being offensive sounds overly cereal to me,
> Or maybe they're more of a cat person? :U



idk lol they are strange so whatever really.

also dude sure i wanna see you but you dont need to start bringing **** hitting the fan up the first thing you do .___.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

Ah, I feel bored.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 25, 2015)

ugh I'm so hungry but is too lazy to eat...


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm not sure why, but I feel a sudden rush of loneliness.


----------



## Locket (Aug 25, 2015)

Jetix said:


> I think its better u call 911,can be something dangerous



WHen me and my friend see him again, we are going to fake show eschother stuff as we actually take pictures, call the cops, and show them.

It's still scary


----------



## tobi! (Aug 25, 2015)

I slept for 12 hours and I'm still tired.


----------



## boujee (Aug 26, 2015)

My never ending constant fear of death/dying
I went to therapy and it helped at first but my phobia gotten worse. There are days when I can't sleep(like today). I'm not sure if it is because I'm traumatized by the lost of my mom but idk.


----------



## Locket (Aug 26, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> My never ending constant fear of death/dying
> I went to therapy and it helped at first but my phobia gotten worse. There are days when I can't sleep(like today). I'm not sure if it is because I'm traumatized by the lost of my mom but idk.



Awww. Thinking about death is horrible >.< 

I'm sorry though!! I hope that it can end sometime, whether it's 10 years or tomorrow, I hope this stops!


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 26, 2015)

All these "team" threads are annoying.
They are jacking up the prices of collectibles and it's pissin me off.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

Ariel. said:


> All these "team" threads are annoying.
> They are jacking up the prices of collectibles and it's pissin me off.



RIP unstable economy.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 26, 2015)

****ing nobody sells splatoon amiibo


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 26, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> ****ing nobody sells splatoon amiibo



No one sells any amiibo but Mario party and mario characters


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 26, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> No one sells any amiibo but Mario party and mario characters



I ONLY FOUND A BUNCH OF LINKS & MARIOS.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 26, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I ONLY FOUND A BUNCH OF LINKS & MARIOS.



We got 1 zelda at our gamestop, then it is all mario, peach, luigi, and bowser- mainly the mario party versions


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 26, 2015)

I want to change up my signature a little but I'm a little lazy...lmao


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 26, 2015)

Pain, Sadness, Desire, Jealousy,  I feel like I've lost all my opportunities to be who I want to be. I feel useless. I don't think anything has a meaning anymore. I can't feel the feeling called "love". I feel hopeless. I feel week. I have lost what is very important to me. I want to leave.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

I like you, but if you're gonna be that clingy and straightforward .. no


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 26, 2015)

I was excited for classes to start, but now that I'm actually back... Not so much. But at least I'm getting an education


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 26, 2015)

It's been two weeks since I've heard from you and I miss you so much. I hope you find a way to contact me soon. Each day I miss you more and more.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2015)

Sometimes I wish summer wasn't so long.
Feels like a desert.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Jfc stop over-exaggerating literally everything I said I was gonna check with mum and I have been a bit stressed this week, dude.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm hungreh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I'm hungreh



me too :c

also yeah i got stuff to do during weekend good i didn't feel for that other thing anyways


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 26, 2015)

School is tomorrow ;^;


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2015)

I have to go shopping
Thats probably the most petty thing anyone has ever complained about..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> I have to go shopping
> Thats probably the most petty thing anyone has ever complained about..



it can be fun if you find stuff but sometimes it's like nope bro imma take some booze here pick me up when done ahahah


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 26, 2015)

Friggin heck, why do I keep missing episodes of Gravity Falls. I feel like ripping my hair out!

Also, It's annoying when you can't tell if someone hasn't read the messaged you sent them, is ignoring you or if the messages are getting lost somewhere. Argh!


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 26, 2015)

I think I'm addicted to TBT
I'm on it all the time:
On the toilet,
While I'm getting dressed,
In the shower,
As I'm doing the drying up,
As I text someone
And I'm up till like 5am everyday. 
Plz help me over come my addiction


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 26, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I think I'm addicted to TBT
> I'm on it all the time:
> On the toilet,
> While I'm getting dressed,
> ...



Run away to a deserted island with no internet connection and live off the land for a year.


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 26, 2015)

I need to review my school subjects but don't feel like it :/


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2015)

I was playing music at full blast because it was so quiet.
Then an OldNavy add appeared.
You may no hoe that feels.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> I was playing music at full blast because it was so quiet.
> Then an OldNavy add appeared.
> You may no hoe that feels.



Adblock :]


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2015)

But YouTube needs money


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> But YouTube needs money



no not when they take down everything like they do ech


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2015)

But don't you have to pay for adblock


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

i guess i buy enough music to satisfy? lol

but really youtube is the worst like having 3-4 30 second ads in a video less than 20 minutes nty


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2015)

Right
And when you can't skip them you just sit there
Waiting for the 5 second timer to go down is more exciting then the video sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Right
> And when you can't skip them you just sit there
> Waiting for the 5 second timer to go down is more exciting then the video sometimes.



yeah lol and most of the time they sucks

except one time in class my teacher showed us a video on youtube and pizza hut ad came up loudly and everyone laughed their ass off.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah lol and most of the time they sucks
> 
> except one time in class my teacher showed us a video on youtube and pizza hut ad came up loudly and everyone laughed their ass off.



"Ok class watch this video!"

"This episode we will learn how to geometry! First you must find the-"
"*VISIT THE PIZZA HUT TODAY AND GET 10% OOF ALL PIZZAS WITH PIZZA!!!!!!!!1!12!1!1!*


----------



## Rasha (Aug 26, 2015)

I was really bothered by my lil brother always beating me in Smash using a custom mii, what a cheat!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> "Ok class watch this video!"
> 
> "This episode we will learn how to geometry! First you must find the-"
> "*VISIT THE PIZZA HUT TODAY AND GET 10% OOF ALL PIZZAS WITH PIZZA!!!!!!!!1!12!1!1!*



actually i take film studies at uni but ya the ad was p accurate lol


----------



## kassie (Aug 27, 2015)

I've been so busy lately.


----------



## Beardo (Aug 27, 2015)

My science teacher is awful oh my god 
like I'm sorry I didn't realize this was ****ing Nazi Germany


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 27, 2015)

I wonder if we'll ever be able to talk again...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 27, 2015)

Everything is ****ing horrible right now. It's amazingly hot af, i'm trying to clean out my room, I'm trying to look for something extremely important to me, can't find it, the heat is making me die. There is no point in this. I just feel like dying.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 27, 2015)

totally ruined my sleeping schedule T_T


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 27, 2015)

I keep getting head aches when I am in my room, I think there is a mold or something causing it since my room has smelled of must apparently for a few months.... it hurts so badly


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 27, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> totally ruined my sleeping schedule T_T



Hi-five! 

halp


----------



## tobi! (Aug 27, 2015)

I have fresh new holes in my car. I think someone may have hit my car?


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 27, 2015)

That I am only 4 days into the semester and already feel like I am swamped with homework .-.
*grabs ice cream and sits in bathtub*


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm so worried over College, and even though I worked this summer I wasnt able to speak to anyone and was quite literately alone for most of it and I hate this empty feeling I get by myself even though I like being by myself to clear my mind but I had enough of not being able to socialize with anyone


----------



## Beardo (Aug 27, 2015)

Crying because I am so tired. No lie. Might have to fake sick on my birthday so I can get some much needed sleep


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 27, 2015)

I just started college and it's so overwhelming.


----------



## tobi! (Aug 28, 2015)

Bwazey said:


> I just started college and it's so overwhelming.



How many classes did you take? I only took three and one is online. I just started too and I think it'd a lot easier than I thought but maybe because I am only taking 12 units.

- - - Post Merge - - -

We need an advice thread.


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 28, 2015)

I think I figured out what it was, after a 98 degree day and wearing my usual winter clothing, and not drinking any water all day, I was becoming dehydrated and it made me feel so sick and dizzy. I still am not sure but that probably was not my smartest idea...


----------



## Locket (Aug 28, 2015)

There's creeps in my neighborhood. They are parked infront of a house, headlights on, and stopped there. 

In October, we caught someone in front of our house.

A week ago, they were spying on my and my friend.

My friend saw them spying on their house.


Also forgot to mention: I"M RIGHT F***ING IN FRONT OF THE STREET.


----------



## jiny (Aug 28, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> There's creeps in my neighborhood. They are parked infront of a house, headlights on, and stopped there.
> 
> In October, we caught someone in front of our house.
> 
> ...



creepy... o.o

what's bothering me?
middle school.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

Also the fact that i have been stuck on one economy question for 20 minutes and I am absolutely stumped


----------



## Locket (Aug 28, 2015)

I am super scared right now, I am almost crying its so scary. I can't sleep because I'm afraid they're gonns spy on me or crash into our house.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I am super scared right now, I am almost crying its so scary. I can't sleep because I'm afraid they're gonns spy on me or crash into our house.



Ive had that happen to me,
honestly turn the lights off in your house and stay out of window view (i hid behind my bed when I did it)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also anyone good a econ and wanna try a word problem for me>.<
Im absolutely stumped.
My answer is 10 cents off the multiple choice answer, so i don't believe its right


----------



## tobi! (Aug 28, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Ive had that happen to me,
> honestly turn the lights off in your house and stay out of window view (i hid behind my bed when I did it)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



POST IT


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

Norski said:


> POST IT




This weekend you have the choice to go camping at Big Sur or to work both Saturday and Sunday.

If you choose to go to Big Sur you will spend 2 nights camping which will cost you $30 per night. You will spend approximately $10 per meal, and you will eat 6 meals while you are gone. The trip will be 762 miles round trip. Your vehicle gets 20 miles per gallon. The cost of gas is $3 per gallon.

If you choose to work, you will work 7 hours per day on both Saturday and Sunday. Your hourly wage is 10.25 per hour. You will spend approximately $5 per meal, and you will eat 6 meals. It is 20 miles round trip to your work. Your vehicle gets 20 miles per gallon. The cost of gas is $3 per gallon.

What is your opportunity cost of going to Big Sur?


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 28, 2015)

wtf is opportunity cost


----------



## tobi! (Aug 28, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> This weekend you have the choice to go camping at Big Sur or to work both Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> If you choose to go to Big Sur you will spend 2 nights camping which will cost you $30 per night. You will spend approximately $10 per meal, and you will eat 6 meals while you are gone. The trip will be 762 miles round trip. Your vehicle gets 20 miles per gallon. The cost of gas is $3 per gallon.
> 
> ...



what are the possible answers


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ariel. said:


> wtf is opportunity cost


Opportunity cost is basically the cost of what you are sacrificing in your decision, could be measured in money, time, or even just an activity (like reading a book was an opportunity cost for an example in class today)


Norski said:


> what are the possible answers



A.  $306.15
B.  $373.90
C.  $415.90
D.  $377.90


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 28, 2015)

THAt is some bs crap no one should ever have to learn ok


----------



## tobi! (Aug 28, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Opportunity cost is basically the cost of what you are sacrificing in your decision, could be measured in money, time, or even just an activity (like reading a book was an opportunity cost for an example in class today)
> 
> 
> A.  $306.15
> ...


my answer is far off...
sorry :L


----------



## piichinu (Aug 28, 2015)

Ariel. said:


> THAt is some bs crap no one should ever have to learn ok



but econ is fun


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

Norski said:


> my answer is far off...
> sorry :L



Thank you for trying to help me though! ^_^


----------



## piichinu (Aug 28, 2015)

ignore this i need 2 try something


----------



## mintellect (Aug 28, 2015)

School starts in five days

I want to go to sleep but I don't


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 28, 2015)

Went on my facebook to delete old photos and I can't because it's cringey af


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 28, 2015)

People making stupid threads about that tumblr blog. It's getting annoying as hell, Can you guys stop talking about it for once and just ignore it? It's getting ridiculous...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2015)

If you meant *that* one we are not allowed to even discuss it.

Anyways.. meow. grandma I said I was busy yesterday lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 28, 2015)

Yay... I have gall bladder disease and need to get surgery. The one person I wanted to tell this to has been banned from talking to me by her parents for the past couple weeks now. On top of that, college is starting on Monday and it's always stressful at the start of the semester.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 28, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> People making stupid threads about that tumblr blog. It's getting annoying as hell, Can you guys stop talking about it for once and just ignore it? It's getting ridiculous...



That tumblr blog Is stupid af


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

i kinda wanted this too i don't see why something like that would have to matter though


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Ugh, why do I have feelings?
Feelings are stupid. You're stupid for having feelings, heart! >:c


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 28, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Yay... I have gall bladder disease and need to get surgery. The one person I wanted to tell this to has been banned from talking to me by her parents for the past couple weeks now. On top of that, college is starting on Monday and it's always stressful at the start of the semester.



Holy ****. I hope your surgery goes well! :'c


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 28, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Yay... I have gall bladder disease and need to get surgery. The one person I wanted to tell this to has been banned from talking to me by her parents for the past couple weeks now. On top of that, college is starting on Monday and it's always stressful at the start of the semester.



I hope your surgery goes well.

My living situation is kind of bugging me, and I kind of wish I had done the random roommate assignment.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 28, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Yay... I have gall bladder disease and need to get surgery. The one person I wanted to tell this to has been banned from talking to me by her parents for the past couple weeks now. On top of that, college is starting on Monday and it's always stressful at the start of the semester.



I hope your surgery goes well.

My living situation is kind of bugging me, and I kind of wish I had done the random roommate assignment.


----------



## Sartigy (Aug 28, 2015)

School starts in 3-ish days. Also I have an AP ECONOMICS summer homework assignment that I have to finish. I have to find 6 different articles from DIFFERENT weeks in the summer. Then, I have to summarize the article. The problem is, I don't know what I'm looking at. I was the "king" of AP US, my teacher even called me 'Textbook' because I would literally write down every word in a chapter. But with this... _assignment_, I'm stumped. I've resorted to simply rephrasing whatever the article says. That strategy worked for me last year in AP PSYCH, so it should work for me here. Oh, and school starts in 3-ish days. =[

It's also my last year of high school, so I'm sorta bummed.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

no , ****ing no


----------



## JessSux (Aug 29, 2015)

My neck is sore


----------



## Javocado (Aug 29, 2015)

it's hot as hell in my room and i didn't even play my mixtape
:-|


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2015)

Guy calls for a room saying he's in the fire zone and doesn't want to stay the town over in the "crappy" hotels and asks if we have a room I told him that we're sold out and that I was really sorry, and he was like "I'm sure you're not." and hung up. Like woah guy, I could have been all rude and just been like "No we're booked, bye." But I am nice person and like to be a little apathetic and kind but screw you.. like seriously. Not a great way to start off the night...


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

Tomorrow's Rakrhi.
That's already scary.


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Aug 29, 2015)

i just got sick today and i don't have a personal butler to bring me sweets whenever i want them
or pizza
existing is so difficult


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2015)

This coffee tastes like nards but I am so ding-dang tired I can't not be sipping on it... >.<


----------



## kassie (Aug 29, 2015)

what's up with all these teams/clubs ?? ? ??

good news: it's my weekend and i can sleep in for as long as i want (i'll probs wake up at like 8 sigh)


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 29, 2015)

Spoiler: complaining



i just wanna be happy again. i wanna get over the past and my feelings.. but it's impossible. all the music pops up randomly somewhere that brings me back. it's like i can't escape..


----------



## mintellect (Aug 29, 2015)

The other day we toured my new school, and tried to find all my classrooms.

There's no way I'll be able to go from class to class on time... D:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't even understand why people steal things from other players in the game. I mean, sure you want something, but you can just simply ask instead of stealing and making the person you stole from have to suffer...I've seen LOTS and LOTS of scamming threads, but still there's that group of people out there in the world who still steal stuff. When I went to my friends town, they had lots of hybrids, and the town was quite pretty. But I didn't feel any "urge" to steal anything. I just walked around and visited houses, shop, glitch, and play and talk with my friend. The reason of why people steal things...I will never understand.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> The other day we toured my new school, and tried to find all my classrooms.
> 
> There's no way I'll be able to go from class to class on time... D:



Don't worry, I'm sure you will get used to your new school soon. My new school is pretty big also...the first few days I was completely lost. But after a week and some days later, I found my way to classes. However, I'm having trouble with my locker though  I never get it to open until a bunch of tries later. Sometimes I get lucky and my locker opens, but that's a little rare.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 29, 2015)

the weekends already almost over


----------



## chronic (Aug 30, 2015)

To contend with another ... I've tried many things.

Some days

I feel as though nothing is real. This reality does not satisfy. Nothing feels quite as real it should be. It's as if I'm experiencing the world at only 10%


hopefully this pervasive feeling will disappear once I get my hands on [omitted].


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

My life is bothering also my existence


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

I wish we'd all be close again


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 30, 2015)

College semester starts tomorrow... I'm definitely not ready for it.


----------



## tokkio (Aug 30, 2015)

keishisplayhouse said:


> I'm so worried over College, and even though I worked this summer* I wasnt able to speak to anyone and was quite literately alone for most of it and I hate this empty feeling I get by myself even though I like being by myself to clear my mind but I had enough of not being able to socialize with anyone*





Bwazey said:


> I just started college and it's so overwhelming.



_SO TRUE HUHUHUHU _

and same, first week's over and still haven't found a single friend. im completely fine with being alone, but it still sucks to not have anyone you can talk to, even if its just in the classroom..


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 30, 2015)

Norski said:


> How many classes did you take? I only took three and one is online. I just started too and I think it'd a lot easier than I thought but maybe because I am only taking 12 units.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> We need an advice thread.



I'm currently taking 5 classes. And I have to agree on an advice thread. It would be so helpful.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 30, 2015)

I don't want to go to school tomorrow.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 30, 2015)

One more week....
Doom, I feel impending doom.


----------



## JessSux (Aug 30, 2015)

My arm is asleep


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> This weekend you have the choice to go camping at Big Sur or to work both Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> If you choose to go to Big Sur you will spend 2 nights camping which will cost you $30 per night. You will spend approximately $10 per meal, and you will eat 6 meals while you are gone. The trip will be 762 miles round trip. Your vehicle gets 20 miles per gallon. The cost of gas is $3 per gallon.
> 
> ...


Posted this question a few days ago,
part of my homework assignment.
After asking my sister, my boyfriend, and all of you here, we could not come up with an answer that went with the multiple choice.
Well, since its online, I can check immediately after the assignment is due to check what I got right.
So, my teacher messed up, I looked at her answer guide, and she had some number differences from the question and the actual answer she came up with (in the question gas is $3 per gallon, in her answer guide it was $4) 
and she's a new teacher.
She just got rekt.


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2015)

School is always bothering me :c


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Rekt teachers are always fun, hahaha. I had my fair share of those :]

also dad. thanks a lot. did you really had to do this.. ugggghhh


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't know what to do on my first day at a new high school and don't know how to make friends /:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

bring them a huge bottle of j?germeister and have a drinking contest


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 31, 2015)

First day of the college semester today. My back hurts, I'm mentally exhausted, and I want to go home.


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

piimisus eyebrows


----------



## piichinu (Aug 31, 2015)

esphas


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 31, 2015)

piimisu said:


> esphas



why?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

crazy passion, easy action...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 31, 2015)

Whoever the **** brought this screaming child into my apartment and have been here for hours. I want to rip my own face off. I'm never having roommates again.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

I think I migt have another power outage soon
Goddamnit the last one went on for over a day
It happened on my birthday too
Before the party.
Goddamnit


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

piimisu


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2015)

Tomorrow is my birthday,
How boring.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday,
> How boring.



At least the power with go out on your bday.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Goddamnit parents please -_-


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> Goddamnit parents please -_-



Same -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Same -_-



Yeaaah :c I hope I can make them understand one day...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

It's my birthday today.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

I feel you. I hate my birthday cause it's always a stupid excuse for everyone to get together and I have to pretend it's nice of them, no...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> I feel you. I hate my birthday cause it's always a stupid excuse for everyone to get together and I have to pretend it's nice of them, no...



I just enjoy solitude.
It's not like anything I get is worth keeping anyways.
My birthday is the day where I feel isolated the most, I stopped celebrating 4 years ago.


----------



## JellyDitto (Sep 1, 2015)

I start school today and 1 of the teachers I have this year is a teacher that I absolutely despise..


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I just enjoy solitude.
> It's not like anything I get is worth keeping anyways.
> My birthday is the day where I feel isolated the most, I stopped celebrating 4 years ago.



Me too, or I would prefer choosing the company. I do somewhat, but I try to be away during it cause I really hate being social with random relatives I don't really give much for.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> Me too, or I would prefer choosing the company. I do somewhat, but I try to be away during it cause I really hate being social with random relatives I don't really give much for.



Unlike you, I don't have a say in anything.
I would prefer it being celebrated outside in some forest where my mother would be hanged by the neck and act as a pi?ata.
But noo, instead, stupid people come by and absolutely ruin the tranquility and peace at home.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Unlike you, I don't have a say in anything.
> I would prefer it being celebrated outside in some forest where my mother would be hanged by the neck and act as a pi?ata.
> But noo, instead, stupid people come by and absolutely ruin the tranquility and peace at home.



I don't really have much either cause if I go away for xmas/bday (they're close for me) it's with peeps on my mom's side and if I stay here it's peeps on dad's side so it's like ugh go away can i just no.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> I don't really have much either cause if I go away for xmas/bday (they're close for me) it's with peeps on my mom's side and if I stay here it's peeps on dad's side so it's like ugh go away can i just no.



Right? Like, why the flip are you even here. All you're doing is using this as an excuse to get drunk, can I just go for a walk please?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Right? Like, why the flip are you even here. All you're doing is using this as an excuse to get drunk, can I just go for a walk please?



yeah or just force me to be nice when i just want to destroy everything and just gtfo...  

like just because you're my kid you don't have to care that much uuuugh


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Though, one thing that would make my day would be if the sky rained down blood and orphan tears, a ring of Fire surrounds my neighborhood, an earthwuake happens and Satan pops up saying, "Fick you."


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Though, one thing that would make my day would be if the sky rained down blood and orphan tears, a ring of Fire surrounds my neighborhood, an earthwuake happens and Satan pops up saying, "Fick you."



True that man. Or I'm just gonna get away for christmas and birthday this year I so not feel like being here :/


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> True that man. Or I'm just gonna get away for christmas and birthday this year I so not feel like being here :/



If I was ever suicidal, this would be the perfect time on act.
That's one way to get away, another would be locking yourself in your room all day.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> If I was ever suicidal, this would be the perfect time on act.
> That's one way to get away, another would be locking yourself in your room all day.



Yeah or at least freak them out but not saying what you're doing lol :/

And yeah, I'm not suicidal either cause I still have some really great friends but yes I feel you.


----------



## Olivisigma (Sep 1, 2015)

The death of my dog...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 1, 2015)

I wish I brought my 3DS with me to college today. My class ended like an hour early so I have 2 hours of time to kill.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Olivisigma said:


> The death of my dog...



Aww, I'm sorry for your loss...


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2015)

My aunt had to put her puppy down....


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 1, 2015)

a perma hiatus from this site isnt a bad idea


----------



## Olivisigma (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you Fox...


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 2, 2015)

Olivisigma said:


> The death of my dog...



I am sorry for your loss, I bet he was a good doggy and I hope he had a wonderful life. May s/he rest in piece


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

I need new friends


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

I do not like my personality so much and I do quite loath it sometimes. I do get on my own nerves if that makes sense, I would love to fix myself and become a better person.
also I need to expand my English vocabulary, learn how to write comments and responds in a more mature professional manner and just be useful for the community in a way or another.
that won't happen though, just to be realistic


----------



## Mao (Sep 2, 2015)

My grammar's awful but I can't be bothered to do anything about it...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 2, 2015)

Just got my scheduel for this year amd I don't know where the **** any of the rooms are. 

At least the other people are at around the height of me so I don't feel worried about that now


----------



## milkday (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm worried the heels of my school shoes will be too high ;~; they are super cute and quite expensive, plus they're my only pair, so idk what I'll do if they're not allowed


----------



## rubyy (Sep 2, 2015)

Mao said:


> My grammar's awful but I can't be bothered to do anything about it...



well you're an exo fan so that makes everything okay x)

- - - Post Merge - - -



kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I'm worried the heels of my school shoes will be too high ;~; they are super cute and quite expensive, plus they're my only pair, so idk what I'll do if they're not allowed



how high are they? " wise


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm worried about my face.. haven't been paying too much attention to it since the past year due to depression and I have these super ****ty dark circles ;-; 

also I'm starting to get shy as time moves on its weird :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 2, 2015)

I feel like a zombie after walking through the heat all day and going to classes.


----------



## milkday (Sep 2, 2015)

They're not that high, maybe a tad higher than these


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 2, 2015)

I think a queen wasp is trying to build a hive outside my window. Only I'm too scared to go outside into my yard to face it though...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

I should learn to keep my mouth shut more often,
I tend to ruin one's impression of me,
And that results in guilt and overthinking.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 2, 2015)

these people make me want to rip my face off more than I already wanted to holy damn
I'm kind of afraid to do this class work because it forces me to write down everything I eat and how many calories it is and I'm afraid if I do it my professor will read it and become concerned I have an eating disorder...


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 2, 2015)

As school starts to arrive, I can't help but think of how things won't be the same without you running through the halls and yelling and..just being you. I hope I can make some time to come visit you before the year begins. I miss you, my friend.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 2, 2015)

wtf.... why is homecoming so early in the year and why did i say yes to go!!!! i need to buy a dress n shoes from some rich ass store thats gonna want me to pay like $70 for a dress i'll wear one bye.....


----------



## aericell (Sep 3, 2015)

how could they not do senior quotes for us this year?? this sucks
such bs


----------



## riummi (Sep 3, 2015)

My closest friend just left me for a girl that she was *****ing about two months ago. So typical of her =_= but I can't help but be annoyed since she caused the drama in the first place. Sheesh I'm getting sick of this side of her, maybe that's what I've been upset about...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

Everything was quiet.
Then my neighbours came outside.
Then their dogs kept on barking.
Then they wouldn't shaddup.
Then the police were called on them.
Then the police came and they were also loud.
And that is why I am not asleep yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

flight rising stop lagging jfc

on a bigger plane parents be glad i'm out being social rather than ****ting my laptop really


----------



## Javocado (Sep 3, 2015)

Too early for this smh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

Well

fine

you called yesterday

you're so gonna get this back I freaking swear to turtgods to it.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 3, 2015)

Why is it that I have to wake up at unreasonable hours for school? There's plenty of research to show waking up teenagers have different sleep patterns than adults or younger children, this then leads to a lack of sleep. I wouldn't even mind that school would end later but, the school is so closed minded and unopened to any ideas suggested by students, that I would probably end up in trouble for saying that at school.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 3, 2015)

Double post


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 3, 2015)

Why must almost everyone else in my school's GSA be so obnoxious


----------



## Trickilicky (Sep 3, 2015)

Tinnitus. It blows and I'm sad right now. I'm going to indulge in some online retail therapy in a min ><


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 3, 2015)

The fact that I had a homestuck phase and my town will always reflect that


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 3, 2015)

it's so annoying when you order things from people and they don't follow through but they never say anything about it like ok  also when people schedule an appointment and show up at the wrong time...get it together


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2015)

Another nice member left. It ms a shame to see people go.

I think that's enough people qutting to the point I'll be leaving too. I'm sure some of those members lesving will come back, but I don't think I will ever come back if I leave. I may create a new wordpress site and advertise it in my blog later, but once I'm gone, that's it. You can find me on my new wordpress (I'm closing my old wordpress site too).

I would love to get comments, but do not be rude. As much as I like getting comments, I could not accept backlashes over what I write more than I can accept hard and painful work.


----------



## mintellect (Sep 3, 2015)

One of our art assignments is to draw something in our sketchbook, anything. I have this amazing image in my mind but I can't draw for shat 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Another nice member left. It ms a shame to see people go.
> 
> I think that's enough people qutting to the point I'll be leaving too. I'm sure some of those members lesving will come back, but I don't think I will ever come back if I leave. I may create a new wordpress site and advertise it in my blog later, but once I'm gone, that's it. You can find me on my new wordpress (I'm closing my old wordpress site too).
> 
> I would love to get comments, but do not be rude. As much as I like getting comments, I could not accept backlashes over what I write more than I can accept hard and painful work.



Nooo  Please do not subtract yet another number from our active members...


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 3, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> One of our art assignments is to draw something in our sketchbook, anything. I have this amazing image in my mind but I can't draw for shat
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I hate having to draw something and not being able to have the skill too


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

The fact that everyone I knew has left.
Like apple, I'm also considering leaving..again. It seems that all of my greatest friends on TBT are gone, and I'm the last of the group. I've seen enough to call myself San expert TBTer..but as I write this my stomach hurts because of how much it pains me to say all this.

If I leave, it feels like it just wouldn't matter.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 3, 2015)

i slept on the kitchen floor for 8 hours


----------



## Xeno1000 (Sep 3, 2015)

There's a frickin bug in my room and it flew and hit me in my face and I'm cringing like I've never cringed before that's what's bothering me right now >___>


----------



## AS176 (Sep 4, 2015)

Xeno1000 said:


> There's a frickin bug in my room and it flew and hit me in my face and I'm cringing like I've never cringed before that's what's bothering me right now >___>



Nice


----------



## Esphas (Sep 4, 2015)

tamagotchi said:


> i slept on the kitchen floor for 8 hours



i want to hear more about this. y


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

The night just gets further and further in, and I'm slowly realizing I'm too conscious about what time it is all the time.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 4, 2015)

I keep drawing like s*** and I can't even concentrate on making one picture and end up taking hours.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 4, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i want to hear more about this. y



!!!! i got home from school and i sat  on the floor playing my phone and i fell asleep and no one woke me up!! i am a sad perrson


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 4, 2015)

My teachers  keep on Assigning homework on the same day can't it be in class gives out homework one day of the week like Ughh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> The fact that everyone I knew has left.
> Like apple, I'm also considering leaving..again. It seems that all of my greatest friends on TBT are gone, and I'm the last of the group. I've seen enough to call myself San expert TBTer..but as I write this my stomach hurts because of how much it pains me to say all this.
> 
> If I leave, it feels like it just wouldn't matter.



Yeah, I know it's sad to see other members go, but I may need to get off this site. Not only that I have school, but I also spent almost one year on this site. How about this. Once the Fire Festival is done, I'll be getting off this site. Hopefully you can visit me on my wordpress sites by leaving comments as I write blogs. They are open to guest visitors since I know that not everybody had a wordpress account.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, I know it's sad to see other members go, but I may need to get off this site. Not only that I have school, but I also spent almost one year on this site. How about this. Once the Fire Festival is done, I'll be getting off this site. Hopefully you can visit me on my wordpress sites by leaving comments as I write blogs. They are open to guest visitors since I know that not everybody had a wordpress account.


Whatcha going to do with those collectibles  haha jk sad too you say your going to leave </3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Whatcha going to do with those collectibles  haha jk sad too you say your going to leave </3



I'm going to keep them in case if I come back. If there's another Animal Crossing Wi-Fi game, maybe I'll return. I just want to keep a good sidebar if anybody wants to read my posts.

And if I leave permanently, I'll still have my avatar and sig up. It's just that you won't see new messages out of that account.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 4, 2015)

Ahh okie I'm glad we still have you your pretty popular<3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2015)

And do you know what the good news is if I leave. I wouldn't quit, hating the site. I would actually give this site good ratings as I had a more positive than negative experience here. Since I enjoyed the TBT Fair, Fire Festival, Collectible hunting, and blogging about my town, I will give this site more than 3.99 stars if 5 is the highest.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 4, 2015)

That's awesome! <3 you seem pretty cool I wanna be your friend friend request me if ya want<3 I'm going offline it's 12:30am and I. Have school tommorow so bye!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, I know it's sad to see other members go, but I may need to get off this site. Not only that I have school, but I also spent almost one year on this site. How about this. Once the Fire Festival is done, I'll be getting off this site. Hopefully you can visit me on my wordpress sites by leaving comments as I write blogs. They are open to guest visitors since I know that not everybody had a wordpress account.



Well, wherever you may go, Have fun.

I've spent little time and I feel like I've done a lot. I also have school soon and it was the main reason I had such a long break. I hope we cross again. I won't leave for a whole, but now that I'm in high school stuff will be a lot more troubling and more homework would be coming my way, since I used to finish work in class.

I will definitely sign up to your site. It'll be fun to see what you do.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

Aw, shame you're leaving. Even though we were pretty different in opinions I liked debating with you and you could argue like a grown-up and not bash everyone for not being your taste. Well.

Anyways, why am I drinking whiskey this hour fweeep


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 4, 2015)

I love the rain and thunder, but I have a lot of walking to do outside on campus today. I hope the sky stays dark, but the rain eases a little.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

I hate thunder but I like rain when it's hot outside :'D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Well, wherever you may go, Have fun.
> 
> I've spent little time and I feel like I've done a lot. I also have school soon and it was the main reason I had such a long break. I hope we cross again. I won't leave for a whole, but now that I'm in high school stuff will be a lot more troubling and more homework would be coming my way, since I used to finish work in class.
> 
> I will definitely sign up to your site. It'll be fun to see what you do.



Wordpress is kinda different. If you sign up for it, you'll have to make your own website. And besides, when my comments are open to guests, it means anybody can post there, as long as they fill out the required forms.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Wordpress is kinda different. If you sign up for it, you'll have to make your own website. And besides, when my comments are open to guests, it means anybody can post there, as long as they fill out the required forms.



Ah, makes sense. I guess you can still moderate the comments and remove them if needed though.


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm turning 22 in a month >.>


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2015)

Moko said:


> Ah, makes sense. I guess you can still moderate the comments and remove them if needed though.



I only delete them if they are being rude towards me or other commenters. But if you are nice or neutral, I won't delete them.

And yes, I have power to moderate comments on my wordpress blog. In fact, i can even moderate comments on my blog on Bell Tree. I can even edit comments in silly ways. You can say something political, then I'll change it to "I enjoy walking".


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I only delete them if they are being rude towards me or other commenters. But if you are nice or neutral, I won't delete them.
> 
> And yes, I have power to moderate comments on my wordpress blog. In fact, i can even moderate comments on my blog on Bell Tree. I can even edit comments in silly ways. You can say something political, then I'll change it to "I enjoy walking".



Yeah, I only know about blogspot since a lot of people use those, but yeah... Fair enough.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 4, 2015)

I tend to leave the site at a year or so at a time. I feel like I'll be doing that again soon due to many active members leaving that I really liked... I guess I'll wait until the fire festival is over since one of my pieces got accepted to vote on already. 

I somehow always end up back at tbt one way or another, so I doubt I'll leave for good. I've already begun posting less and I've been on invisible for a while now. I just wanted to get these thoughts out since they have been kinda bothering me. I just don't feel like I'm contributing much these days.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 4, 2015)

Getting kind of bored of the internet, I do not know how much longer I will stay on TBT. If it weren't for a couple really nice people, I wouldn't hesitate to leave. Lots of people here are mean to my friends and I do not understand why. 

Does it make you feel better about yourself to talk mean about others? We are all here to have a good time and some people treat it like the people here did something horible? 

What bothers me is people are leaving the site because others are tormenting them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 4, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I tend to leave the site at a year or so at a time. I feel like I'll be doing that again soon due to many active members leaving that I really liked... I guess I'll wait until the fire festival is over since one of my pieces got accepted to vote on already.
> 
> I somehow always end up back at tbt one way or another, so I doubt I'll leave for good. I've already begun posting less and I've been on invisible for a while now. I just wanted to get these thoughts out since they have been kinda bothering me. I just don't feel like I'm contributing much these days.



Aww, it's sad to see you go. I was active on a forum site and took almost a year break from it and came back and was active again. I agree though that a lot of good members have been leaving recently. It's sad since I just started being active on this forum site at the beginning of the summer and took a liking to the community.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Aww, it's sad to see you go. I was active on a forum site and took almost a year break from it and came back and was active again. I agree though that a lot of good members have been leaving recently. It's sad since I just started being active on this forum site at the beginning of the summer and took a liking to the community.



Every year has their own generation of members. Some lasted longer than others (like Jeremy, Justin, and Jas0n), but others could only be on for a year or less. It's just that time passes.

When the new game comes out (next wi-fi game), I'll probably make a comeback.


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

why tf was mirai delayed


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

I had my school photo today and i have a feeling i'll turn out like kim kardishian when she's crying :/


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Getting kind of bored of the internet, I do not know how much longer I will stay on TBT. If it weren't for a couple really nice people, I wouldn't hesitate to leave. Lots of people here are mean to my friends and I do not understand why.
> 
> Does it make you feel better about yourself to talk mean about others? We are all here to have a good time and some people treat it like the people here did something horible?
> 
> What bothers me is people are leaving the site because others are tormenting them.



That was one of the main reasons I left so long ago. I came back, but now I want to leave again.
Apple said that each year is a generation. I feel as if me leaving will end the era.


----------



## boujee (Sep 4, 2015)

Having one of those moods where everyone just comes off as annoying


----------



## tobi! (Sep 4, 2015)

Nervous about an interview tomorrow...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 4, 2015)

My PC Ke6yboard is acting pre6tty we6ird...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

I WANT TO MARRY SOMEONE ON THE FORUM ACK


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

I need new contacts.


----------



## wassop (Sep 4, 2015)

found out some things about a long time friend , they're not the person i thought they were


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 4, 2015)

There is a huge fire on my street, I am panicking but they say we aren't in danger


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

I didn't even get to say goodbye.

 ///////////////////

Nobody knows what's going at my home, because nobody gives a ****, and I have to deal with everything all by myself. It sucks, and it's very stressful.


----------



## Mao (Sep 5, 2015)

im super unhealthy and don't have the will to do anything ugh. but hope everyone is ok and can sort out whatever problems they have soon c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

I am so sick of "weeaboo" this and "weeaboo trash" that...You know what we called people like that when I was a little kid? *People*. Because they're people. I was obsessed with serial killers when I was a kid. I'd rather deal with a person that's obsessed with a culture rather than mentally disturbed people. Just saying. I know most of y'all are angsty teenagers, but you all need to chill.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

literally if you like anything japanese youre immediately a weeaboo
its so annoying and pathetic


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I am so sick of "weeaboo" this and "weeaboo trash" that...You know what we called people like that when I was a little kid? *People*. Because they're people. I was obsessed with serial killers when I was a kid. I'd rather deal with a person that's obsessed with a culture rather than mentally disturbed people. Just saying. I know most of y'all are angsty teenagers, but you all need to chill.



Although it's good to not be obnoxious over what you like, I agree that offensive terms describing them should stop. Offensive terms of all kinds are bad, even if you call yourself one.


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 5, 2015)

My thunder thighs. I can lose weight no problem, just not from my thighs. No cardio or squats can save me ;-;


----------



## dulcet (Sep 5, 2015)

life


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

ive wanted those straight flat bangs my whole life but i cant get them because my forehead isnt big enough + everyone keeps telling me that they wont suit my face so its scaring me off

++ i just photoshopped them onto myself and EHHHH i guess ill never get them ever


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Although it's good to not be obnoxious over what you like, I agree that offensive terms describing them should stop. Offensive terms of all kinds are bad, even if you call yourself one.



Nah, **** that. If you like something, you should be able to like it whole-heartedly without people being so obnoxious towards you about it. If it's all you want to talk about, fine by me. That's how it should be. People on here don't complain about people being obsessed (completely and totally obsessed) with anything else. It's only if they're obsessed with any Asian culture. 
Though, I do agree with you that offensive terms of all kinds are bad.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 5, 2015)

As an Asian person, I think it's weird when people are obsessed with my culture beyond appreciation but ya know that's just me.

Women who shame other women for wearing a lot of makeup. Like if u don't like makeup just do u and let people do what they want with their faces.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Women who shame other women for wearing a lot of makeup. Like if u don't like makeup just do u and let people do what they want with their faces.



^^This


also I want it to hurry up and be Fall I hate this hot weather


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm so tired... but I can't fall asleep just yet.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> As an Asian person, I think it's weird when people are obsessed with my culture beyond appreciation but ya know that's just me.
> 
> Women who shame other women for wearing a lot of makeup. Like if u don't like makeup just do u and let people do what they want with their faces.



Well, yeah, I completely understand that it's very weird for people to be obsessed with your own culture and maybe annoying, especially if they act like they know so much, when they really don't and make assumptions. I still don't think it's right for people to try to use derogatory names towards them, but I get your point.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Well, yeah, I completely understand that it's very weird for people to be obsessed with your own culture and maybe annoying, especially if they act like they know so much, when they really don't and make assumptions. I still don't think it's right for people to try to use derogatory names towards them, but I get your point.



I think appreciation is great. It's fantastic that people like my culture enough to learn so much about it and embrace it like they do, but I have a problem with the people who go as for as making an Asian name for themselves (when I grew up getting ridiculed for having an Asian name) or just choosing the bits and pieces they like from my culture while leaving the other stuff I have to deal with behind. Those people I don't particularly care for.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

I procrastinate SO MUCH. I need to get over it.


----------



## uriri (Sep 5, 2015)

My dryer is not working :/ and I just load my second batch of laundry on the washer.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

When the whole first page of the basement is filled with ask threads and stupid team threads.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> When the whole first page of the basement is filled with ask threads and stupid team threads.



Sorry I'm in a team and made an ask thread


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Sorry I'm in a team and made an ask thread



I don't care. I just care, when it's overrunning the first page, and it's all anybody posts in. I've got to go 5 pages back to even find a game that I was playing in over a week ago. I shouldn't have called all the teams stupid, though. So, my apologies for that.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I don't care. I just care, when it's overrunning the first page, and it's all anybody posts in. I've got to go 5 pages back to even find a game that I was playing in over a week ago. I shouldn't have called all the teams stupid, though. So, my apologies for that.



No, no. Your opinion is completely justified. I got easily annoyed by them and just wanted to play games.
I just got bored though and joined a team, and my ask thread has been going on since last year.


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 5, 2015)

I am missing out on Anime Fest  Not that I'd do anything fun if I was there but still, I would have liked to buy the kawaii things.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 6, 2015)

one of my remaining wisdom teeth and also the loud, very not sober people outside.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> one of my remaining wisdom teeth and also the loud, very not sober people outside.



I know how you feel with the second part.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> I know how you feel with the second part.



I also know how you guys feel about the second part... I can hear them as I type. 

I've also realized some things and it's making me feel sad. At least my roommates cat is keeping me company


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I also know how you guys feel about the second part... I can hear them as I type.
> 
> I've also realized some things and it's making me feel sad. At least my roommates cat is keeping me company



Well, they aren't ALWAYS drunk. Mostly stoned.


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't want to take this class anymore but I think its too late to drop it..


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I don't want to take this class anymore but I think its too late to drop it..



Keep trying. Just stick through it!


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Well, they aren't ALWAYS drunk. Mostly stoned.



Whatever they are, they need to do it AWAY from us lmao


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Whatever they are, they need to do it AWAY from us lmao



Sadly they are my neighbours, and of course SOMEONE had to take the room next to me.
Me, of course.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Sadly they are my neighbours, and of course SOMEONE had to take the room next to me.
> Me, of course.



What a tragedy. The ones outside were just randos so they leave eventually. Stay strong~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

Legit, there is a place down the street, I don't know where exactly that has freakin' loud ass speakers playing loud ass music until 2-3 in the morning. The bass is the worst, because you can't escape it. There's another place down the opposite way that also does the same things.


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 6, 2015)

My wifi connection -.- Doesn't met me connect with other players, so I have to use my phone data instead D:


----------



## Soigne (Sep 6, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I don't want to take this class anymore but I think its too late to drop it..



literally exactly my situation

i've talked to someone about it and they said if i drop it i'm technically failing the class & at this point i'm probably going to do it because i can't sit through this photojournalism class for the next 9 months and keep my sanity.


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

Sopharu said:


> literally exactly my situation
> 
> i've talked to someone about it and they said if i drop it i'm technically failing the class & at this point i'm probably going to do it because i can't sit through this photojournalism class for the next 9 months and keep my sanity.



Mine is a U.S. History class and I'm not very good at history :/ Its a college course offered at my high school for college credit so I thought it wouldn't be that hard since I took U.S. History last year, but I'm so lost in what's going on and we have a free response exam at the end of the month.
Wouldn't they let you drop it at the end of the semester? That's how it is here so I'll probably do that. Good luck to you ^^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Legit, there is a place down the street, I don't know where exactly that has freakin' loud ass speakers playing loud ass music until 2-3 in the morning. The bass is the worst, because you can't escape it. There's another place down the opposite way that also does the same things.



My neighbours do drunk karaoke. That is much worse.
They do screamers as well.


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

When I get less than 2 hours of sleep for work and on the way to work they text me saying they don't need me coming in -_____-


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> When I get less than 2 hours of sleep for work and on the way to work they text me saying they don't need me coming in -_____-



wow that's rude o.o

also i dont wanna be sick right meow oh well


----------



## lilyandemrys (Sep 6, 2015)

School starts tomorrow


----------



## HHoney (Sep 6, 2015)

The guy who works on his motorcycle - a mega Harley - at 6 am on a Sunday morning, and random other times. Revs the motor, rides up and down the street LOUDLY, then goes back into the garage. Rinse and repeat all week long at random. Ugh.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 6, 2015)

Wormadams.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 6, 2015)

Trying to get as many episodes of anime as possible downloaded for some marathoning later, but each episode is taking forever.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

my throat stop itching i nearly lost my voice


----------



## Beardo (Sep 6, 2015)

All my friends are being problematic


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

They're doing drunk karaoke again
It's 2:30 PM let my enjoy my Sunday!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> My neighbours do drunk karaoke. That is much worse.
> They do screamers as well.



They are doing it again


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

My irl best friend doesn't want to hang out with me again. ;-;​


----------



## HHoney (Sep 6, 2015)

Moko said:


> my throat stop itching i nearly lost my voice



Can you catch a virus over the Internet? I've been dealing with the same thing for the past few days.

I never get sick. It's been so strange.

I hope you feel better!


----------



## Locket (Sep 7, 2015)

My cousin did something on my blanket, so my mom picked me up, we hit a bump, and later got pulled over for having a taillight out.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

H-Star said:


> Can you catch a virus over the Internet? I've been dealing with the same thing for the past few days.
> 
> I never get sick. It's been so strange.
> 
> I hope you feel better!



It seems so, haha.. idk.

Thanks though and my throat is alright now it's only some cold I DONT WANT THAT K D: <


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 7, 2015)

This day is dragging on forever. =[ It just needs to hurry up and get over with so I can get home.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

the same or at least that my nose can stop running like a freak


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 7, 2015)

If you don't want to get angry, don't read about the story of Jonestown...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm wasting a perfectly good day off. I have no idea what to do right now. I want to play a game, but I've got too many to choose from.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

Just play one :] I feel ya though I have a lot on Steam but sometimes it's all like nope let's take a nap


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 7, 2015)

Moko said:


> Just play one :] I feel ya though I have a lot on Steam but sometimes it's all like nope let's take a nap



Yeah, I bought too many games recently. Maybe I'll try Don't Starve Together in a random server or have a duel on Chivalry. Might as well get some more use out of those since I just bought them.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

yeah i'm mostly into Civ V and random visual novel things atm :3

also smh I look like Klinger from M*A*S*H right meow, at least my nose is the same size


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 7, 2015)

So today I tried doing a sophomore's math hw and i got most wrong xD I feel so dumb


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

Dilute said:


> So today I tried doing a sophomore's math hw and i got most wrong xD I feel so dumb



Haha I would fail so hard too, maths and PE were my weakest subjects


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 7, 2015)

Moko said:


> Haha I would fail so hard too, maths and PE were my weakest subjects



oh math is one of my strongest subjects, I have AP maths lol so its inexcusable for me


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 7, 2015)

Befriending my roommates cat was a bad choice... I like cats, but this cat is something else...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

Dilute said:


> oh math is one of my strongest subjects, I have AP maths lol so its inexcusable for me



ahh i see then xD 

ALSO DEAR NOSE STOP FEELING LIKE I HAD A BUTT PLUG UP THERE AND STOP OVERFLOWING JFC


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 7, 2015)

stung a bunch on my forearms by yellow jackets.
6 hours later and still aches.

gods, I *hate* yardwork.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Moko said:


> ahh i see then xD
> 
> ALSO DEAR NOSE STOP FEELING LIKE I HAD A BUTT PLUG UP THERE AND STOP OVERFLOWING JFC



Just about to ask if you were constipated then I read your post again and it said "Up my nose"


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 7, 2015)

T-the September B-birthstone...is sold out
WHYYYY?!?!?!?'?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Jetix said:


> T-the September B-birthstone...is sold out
> WHYYYY?!?!?!?'?



Because I bought the last one.
Not really


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 7, 2015)

Jetix said:


> T-the September B-birthstone...is sold out
> WHYYYY?!?!?!?'?



That's what I want to know. I need one too.


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 7, 2015)

My stomach has recently become a blackhole.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> My stomach has recently become a blackhole.



Mine was a sun, and when it got older it grew up in mass and became a red giant. Then it exploded and became a supernova


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 7, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Mine was a sun, and when it got older it grew up in mass and became a red giant. Then it exploded and became a supernova



But...what if your supernova fades D:!?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Because I bought the last one.
> Not really



YOU!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> But...what if your supernova fades D:!?



I just die.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Jetix said:


> YOU!



ME? >


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> ME? >



YES,YOU!
ME,YOU,SPLATOON,RITE NOW M8


----------



## Albuns (Sep 7, 2015)

Jetix said:


> YES,YOU!
> ME,YOU,SPLATOON,RITE NOW M8



Dun have Splatoon m8, so I can't fall for that b8.
But maybe, if it's f8, you'll net me next time~


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 7, 2015)

10 hours after being stung and the areas around the stings still ache and are turning black and blue


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> 10 hours after being stung and the areas around the stings still ache and are turning black and blue



You should go to the doctors


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 7, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> You should go to the doctors


they're mostly fine, feel more like bruises now
took benadryl and put on baking soda when I first got them and no breathing trouble or swelling; just still sting a bit and the skin around two spots is discolored(one between ring and pinky finger on one hand and the joint right before the nail on my other ring finger)


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

My stomach hurts


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

piichinu said:


> My stomach hurts



What's wrong?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

Medical anomaly


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

piichinu said:


> Medical anomaly



Oh...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 8, 2015)

I had a frightening  experience about 15 minutes ago and I'm still shaking over what happened.

Also school starts day after tomorrow  and I am ****ed because I don't know where anything is and who anyone is


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Site glitches because those Like notifications are directing me to a white page. Lol.

Also some old friend's mom (from like.. 9th grade latest lol) tried to call me. Umm, no thanks I don't have a thing to say to you and if you're gonna come between me and another friend, go rot.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

An old friend I told to get the hell out of my life called me today and said he wanted to talk. I don't know about this, absolutely worried about this because **** it I don't want him in my life.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Dilute said:


> An old friend I told to get the hell out of my life called me today and said he wanted to talk. I don't know about this, absolutely worried about this because **** it I don't want him in my life.



God they are so annoying. I usually just don't answer or ignore them though and they usually stop (or not)...

Thing is I don't get why they even try, we haven't spoken for like.. 8 years idk and now they wanna hang out. We have nothing in common these days anyways.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

i wanna go home


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 8, 2015)

Geez, my brain is not working at all. I started my homework for an accounting class I have and I just feel brain dead.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

****ing cold


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 8, 2015)

Gallbladder disease really sucks. I can't even have chocolate. Halloween is coming up too.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Gallbladder disease really sucks. I can't even have chocolate. Halloween is coming up too.



damn...hope you're alright :[

also dear cold go away


----------



## boujee (Sep 8, 2015)

I wanna fight 
Anyone can have these hands


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 8, 2015)

My first day at a new high school tomorrow


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 8, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> My first day at a new high school tomorrow



good luck!

I hate how my prof is making this exam so complicated.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 9, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> My first day at a new high school tomorrow


My sympathies.
Just keep your head down.
It gets a lot better in college.


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

uc prompts boohoo


----------



## Javocado (Sep 9, 2015)

ate too many potato tacos and i'm belly up


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm really bored and stress-free which is pretty terrible. I've got nothing to think about and I don't need to sleep now bc school starts late tomorrow, but everyone else is asleep, too so I can't do much to entertain myself

I guess I'm one of those ppl who needs to be busy all the time


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 9, 2015)

Splatoon cant connect to internet since yesterday :S


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

I have no life.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> ate too many potato tacos and i'm belly up



dank stuff dude now i wants.

also internet bill lol


----------



## Javocado (Sep 9, 2015)

Likes aren't working


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Likes aren't working









There you go. I fixed it with a like like.


----------



## Mao (Sep 9, 2015)

i take philosophy and it's honestly driving me crazy. i mean i should have thought about it a bit more i picked it but we're doing stuff like 'are we actually real' or 'how do you know you're not living in a dream' and my dp is setting off x_x


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

Why is lunchtime so lame


----------



## milkday (Sep 9, 2015)

I feel sad and I can't figure out why


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Why is lunchtime so lame



i hated lunchtime during high school during the end of my senior year (friends falling out). I hate how it wasn't really okay to eat lunch alone in high school. i do it all the time now in uni bc of conflicting schedules with friends and it's great. still a little lonely though.


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 9, 2015)

That people stood outside and waited for a county clerk, who refused to give out marriage licenses to same sex couples, to be released and cheered when she walked out of the building. This bothers me.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> That people stood outside and waited for a county clerk, who refused to give out marriage licenses to same sex couples, to be released and cheered when she walked out of the building. This bothers me.



I still don't understand what's so wrong about same-sex marriages. Two people love each other but are both guys, what's so wrong about that?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't know why, but I'm just as tired as yesterday even though I went to bed around 11. My body feels weak like it hasn't gotten any sleep in days. It might be just from waking up early and adjusting to the college schedule though. It's interfering with my focus in class and having the energy to get homework done.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

anyone wanna play CAH.. only need one moar person D:


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

i can but im really bad at it just b warned


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

donu care i just need one moar

http://pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=293

pw: turt


----------



## Toadette (Sep 9, 2015)

My family.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

r there any other ppl?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 9, 2015)

My mother, she won't shut her dang mouth up and let me do my homework late at night...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

yeah they are coming Dilute is a bit lazy today it seems 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ohh he got off ****...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 9, 2015)

So, I was eating my breakfast whilst playing Minecraft on the Xbox and I had noticed that there was thunder in the distance. And me, being paranoid, didn't want to risk playing the xbox during a storm so I took my stuff and my breakfast to go to my room. Big mistake.

While I was picking up my notebook, my breakfast had started to tip over. I tried to catch it but it has flipped over and spilled the food on the table. R.I.P. breakfast...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 9, 2015)

School went exactly how are  expected. Made no friends and had to eat in my homeroom surrounded by older grades.


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> i hated lunchtime during high school during the end of my senior year (friends falling out). I hate how it wasn't really okay to eat lunch alone in high school. i do it all the time now in uni bc of conflicting schedules with friends and it's great. still a little lonely though.



honestly i would rather sit by myself than with my friends now if i weren't so worried of looking like a loner i guess. i can already feel us all drifting into smaller groups and i just feel really uncomfortable staying with them & feeling like excluded every time


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> honestly i would rather sit by myself than with my friends now if i weren't so worried of looking like a loner i guess. i can already feel us all drifting into smaller groups and i just feel really uncomfortable staying with them & feeling like excluded every time



ugh that was definitely me my senior year. do you have any other friends you can sit with? my close friends were the ones that were sort of...distancing me. but thankfully, i had a few cool acquaintances i'd spend my lunches with up until graduation. still kinda sucked but better than nothing i guess.


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> ugh that was definitely me my senior year. do you have any other friends you can sit with? my close friends were the ones that were sort of...distancing me. but thankfully, i had a few cool acquaintances i'd spend my lunches with up until graduation. still kinda sucked but better than nothing i guess.



yeah i started talking to my old friend from freshman year today so i'm probably gonna spend lunch with her. we used to be really close until we had a huge fight but things are cool between us now. i'm kind of reluctant to leave my friends because i've spent most of high school with them and we've made pretty good memories but i can't keep feeling crappy and awkward. they don't even talk to me much anymore, i kind of just sit there as they have a conversation about something i don't know about


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 9, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> yeah i started talking to my old friend from freshman year today so i'm probably gonna spend lunch with her. we used to be really close until we had a huge fight but things are cool between us now. i'm kind of reluctant to leave my friends because i've spent most of high school with them and we've made pretty good memories but i can't keep feeling crappy and awkward. they don't even talk to me much anymore, i kind of just sit there as they have a conversation about something i don't know about



yeah i can really relate to that. it's hard to move on when you've been so close to a group of people for a while, but there's no point in dragging it out when you're practically sullying the good memories you've had with them. i'd rather move on with the positives. you shouldn't go through your last year with those kinds of feelings!


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I still don't understand what's so wrong about same-sex marriages. Two people love each other but are both guys, what's so wrong about that?



I haven't the slightest clue why people think same sex marriage isn't the same as heterosexual marriages. Love is love- unless of course it's a 50 year old with a 12 year old or say a person and an animal, then things kind of get weird. Well, I suppose it boils down to religious beliefs and personal opinion which is all good, to each their own, but it doesn't mean you belittle others who don't share those same views or opinions. Or refuse a couple's right to be together legally. I just feel the people who are trying to make this woman seem like a hero have way too much time on their hands...like shouldn't they be at work or something lol. Oh well.

New what's bothering me:
I want to order a Japanese 3DS LL but the question then becomes- do I want to be poor until Friday or wait until Friday and then be almost poor but not as poor? Sigh, life is tough for the first world inhabitants lol.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 9, 2015)

I haven't been feeling like myself lately. I'm not sure why it's been this way, but I don't like it.


----------



## tobi! (Sep 9, 2015)

I just started a new job and I already need Saturday and next Tuesday off... Not sure how to ask my new boss about this


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

My sleep schedule is literally ruined.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

this weekend like smh tell me already if we're going there aaah


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

I have ~3 tests today that I haven't studied for


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

piichinu said:


> I have ~3 tests today that I haven't studied for



you in high school?


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

It sucks not having that one friend that acts like a therapist with you in High School.


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> It sucks not having that one friend that acts like a therapist with you in High School.



I feel the same. In middle school I had a lot of close friends so that wasn't a problem for me but I drifted from them since they all went to the same school while I chose a different one. I haven't been close close to anyone to the point where I'm completely comfortable telling them everything. Even if they say they're willing to listen I just feel like they don't really want to. I have quite a few friends now but me (or anyone in the group) being upset seems to make them uncomfortable since they're so playful all the time.
But yeah you can always talk to me if you want. We don't really talk but still.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

piichinu said:


> Yep



yeah we used to have that in hs as well.. like please one test a day so you can study proper.. nope


----------



## milkday (Sep 10, 2015)

i don't feel totally like a girl, i feel a little like a boy if you get me and it's odd


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 10, 2015)

I am in class, around people who dont like me, I feel like no one likes me :T


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> i don't feel totally like a girl, i feel a little like a boy if you get me and it's odd



nothing odd at all


----------



## milkday (Sep 10, 2015)

it's just.. i never really thought about it and what is it and how do you... i guess go about being whatever this is? this sounds so so dumb


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 10, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> honestly i would rather sit by myself than with my friends now if i weren't so worried of looking like a loner i guess.



maybe stop caring so much about looking like a loner. who even cares?


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 10, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> i don't feel totally like a girl, i feel a little like a boy if you get me and it's odd



Not odd, it can be a really common feeling, happens a lot in my friend group :3 Everything is just fine


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> it's just.. i never really thought about it and what is it and how do you... i guess go about being whatever this is? this sounds so so dumb



talk to some people if you can.. it's the best whether friends of professionals.

sometimes you're born in the wrong body/wrong gender and nothing wrong with that


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I feel the same. In middle school I had a lot of close friends so that wasn't a problem for me but I drifted from them since they all went to the same school while I chose a different one. I haven't been close close to anyone to the point where I'm completely comfortable telling them everything. Even if they say they're willing to listen I just feel like they don't really want to. I have quite a few friends now but me (or anyone in the group) being upset seems to make them uncomfortable since they're so playful all the time.
> But yeah you can always talk to me if you want. We don't really talk but still.



Ah, it's never a good thing to meats be playful. You tend to forget that some people bad days. :<
And thank you, Happy~
Ya, we really should chat more often. ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

my ps vita was missing a memory card .. gonna return crap tomorrow


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 10, 2015)

It's so gross outside. So much heat and humidity.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

i read that as so much heat and nudity lol


----------



## Mao (Sep 10, 2015)

lol ^ im about one week into school and I have so much homework annnd i have stuff out of school as well x_x


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 10, 2015)

Mao said:


> lol ^ im about one week into school and I have so much homework annnd i have stuff out of school as well x_x



Congratulations! Ur not alone TT TT


----------



## Soigne (Sep 10, 2015)

i feel like i'm drowning in school work (for the past month actually) and idk i literally don't have time for a life all i do is go to school and come home and do homework/study and then go to sleep and repeat it the next day.

i just wanna come home some days and not be up until midnight doing things for school

& my english teacher is pissed at me because i dropped my photojournalism class and she is probably going to take that anger out on me in my literature class and UGH


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

smh lol ..

i should go sleep


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 10, 2015)

Misfortune has struck me today. I took off my shirt while my glasses were on before my shower and in the process two screws popped out and the lens fell to the floor. Now I have to use my old pair which are less effective until I get these fixed.


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 10, 2015)

i am bothered by how horrible my sleep schedule is and how i can never push myself to fix it.


----------



## riummi (Sep 10, 2015)

too many tests and quizzes tmrw and yet im still on the forum xD


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 10, 2015)

I _just now realized_ I missed the last SU episode. I'm so pissed off now... f*** me...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

There are only two games that have ever made me cry. Ever.
I've played both of them. The endings are ****ing sad.

Those game were Valiant Hearts and Shadow of the Colossus

That really bothers me because I was trying to keep it to one.
Even if the endings were sad, I still love the endings


----------



## Locket (Sep 10, 2015)

My week

My cousin barfed on my blanket

We got pulled over

Someone PUSHED me out of their way and tripped me, then someone stepped on MY hand and tripped over ME.

I was late for two of my classes, my math teacher holds up and my group didn't clean up in social studies

I've been so forgetful.



I was in tears during language arts because it's been so hard this week.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> My week
> 
> My cousin barfed on my blanket
> 
> ...



Hey, it's okay. Just spring up; it's a new week soon.


----------



## Locket (Sep 10, 2015)

Spoiler:  More, but lockers



The person that has a locker next to me has their door wide open
The person below me gets mad when I'm there first.




Lifes rough 

@HardyHarHarHar: I'm glad its Thursday


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

I can't even get to my locker. It's always so crowded seeing as my classes are at the other side of the school.
Also, I have almost no good teachers for both this semester and next. I have a cool Socials teacher and Fine Arts teacher but Fine Arts is on rotation with a bunch of other **** and it's kinda annoying.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 10, 2015)

why does everyone call me "Call me Daniel"? Like my username says call me DANIEL not call me my username.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lol^

I normally don't say either. I just quote you.

People call me Hardy because they weren't around for my first name which was easy to just type in. They call me "Hardy" and on one occasion HHHH

I would tell people my first name but...
Eh.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 10, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Lol^
> 
> I normally don't say either. I just quote you.
> 
> ...



Let me guess, Margarita. 
I picked my username so I wouldn't have to go under an alias but everyone calls me "Call me Daniel" only my tbt friends actually follow what my user tells them to.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Let me guess, Margarita.
> I picked my username so I wouldn't have to go under an alias but everyone calls me "Call me Daniel" only my tbt friends actually follow what my user tells them to.



Margarita? Srsly
Yeah, there is no real abbreviation for my name so I'm stuck with the extremely wrong name of Hardy.


----------



## riummi (Sep 10, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Margarita? Srsly
> Yeah, there is no real abbreviation for my name so I'm stuck with the extremely wrong name of Hardy.



you can tell me ;u;


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

riummi said:


> you can tell me ;u;



I don't feel much of a need to have another name anymore.

I'm Ajay!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 10, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> I don't feel much of a need to have another name anymore.
> 
> I'm Ajay!



I was close....


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

VERY close.
Very.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

Wow really stupid store. I hiiiiighly doubt whoever turned it off just tucked out the memory card, those are hella expensive.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

How the hell did I do so well in my exam today. I didn't even open my books. It bothers me :/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

That happens.. x)) Grats though.

Also stupid cough you really do not need to come back now jfc


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

Tyty 

Get some meds btw. Should help.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

mhh i have those at home so should aight.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 11, 2015)

rip my glasses. loved those frames


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

aight freaking pimple or whatever it is go away


----------



## tui (Sep 11, 2015)

Dilute said:


> How the hell did I do so well in my exam today. I didn't even open my books. It bothers me :/



this is me, all the exams i revised for in springtime before the summer exams i didn't do as well as expected, but graphics for which i didn't revise atall and hadn't gone to any lessons in a month i got 80/80, 100%, wonderful


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 11, 2015)

Well, my depression is easily triggered.


----------



## Mao (Sep 11, 2015)

i have 9 subjects of hw to do. why am i even here i should be doing hw bye


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Well, my depression is easily triggered.*



I'm pretty good at revealing hidden texts.

Anyway, I'm sorry that happened.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 11, 2015)

Stupid things you have to do when you are an adult. Things like making appointments, calling people, blah blah blah.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

H-Star said:


> Stupid things you have to do when you are an adult. Things like making appointments, calling people, blah blah blah.



tell me about it

oh and this cold/throat ****


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 11, 2015)

Moko said:


> tell me about it
> 
> oh and this cold/throat ****


ARE U OKAY?!?!?!
*Shoots at idiot*


----------



## boujee (Sep 11, 2015)

Buffalo chicken pizza or just plain?
Hard to pick cause I know I can't eat both


----------



## milkday (Sep 11, 2015)

pretty much everything at the mo


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

is alright :3

anyone up for CAH?


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

500 words due midnight and i have no idea what to write about


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 12, 2015)

To eat the entire bag of crackers or to wait until the boyfriend brings food and then eat the entire bag of crackers...sigh.


----------



## KantoKraze (Sep 12, 2015)

i'm leaving tbt again because my depression gets so out of hand i just wish i could stop breathing


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 12, 2015)

The burning of my eyes is pretty bothersome, also the worry for my boyfriend, I really hope he just went to sleep last night, but I guess I'll see when I get home in a few hours... it's killing me though...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

I never realized the severity of getting your lip burnt by apple pie until now.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I never realized the severity of getting your lip burnt by apple pie until now.



How it feels?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> How it feels?



Yep, it's like pouring slowly sinking a needle into your bottom lip. Except without the blood.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yep, it's like pouring slowly sinking a needle into your bottom lip. Except without the blood.



Oh fack! Sorry about ur lip 0_o


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Oh fack! Sorry about ur lip 0_o



Eh, it's fine. All it did was swell up a bit.


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2015)

I've been sick for two weeks and I was sick when my BEST FRIEND IN THE WORLD came from Florida to Alabama to see me. I had to meet her boyfriend for the first time SICK. And go to the zoo SICK. On top of that I'm losing my voice and I work in a call center so I can't talk very loud on the phone so people keep saying they can't hear me and it's so frustrating.


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 12, 2015)

KantoKraze said:


> i'm leaving tbt again because my depression gets so out of hand i just wish i could stop breathing



Oh no D: 
Hope it's nothing too serious.. ; n;
I know how depression can be too ~


----------



## mogyay (Sep 12, 2015)

i use my savings account to pay for my phone bill and i forgot to put money in it and it's not a big deal since i'll put it in on monday but it's a missed payment and i'm so annoyed


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 12, 2015)

Welp... It's been exactly one month since I've heard anything from her.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

Cocoabean won't stop rephrasing what I'm doing on kik


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 12, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Cocoabean won't stop rephrasing what I'm doing on kik



His fault

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hardy is ignoring me


----------



## Soigne (Sep 12, 2015)

today just hasn't been very good at all

i woke up at 11:30am and it was rly hot and i had a headache, most of my friends were taking the ACT today so i had nothing to do while they were doing that & now they're all too tired to do anything, and then last night i was talking to my friend and all of a sudden he said "i have to go to bed now" and i was like "oh ok i'll talk to you tomorrow!!" but then i texted him today and he hasn't replied in 5 hours and i'm just so confused like i know he could be busy but i feel like he's mad @ me and idk
i'm dumb


----------



## Javocado (Sep 12, 2015)

gotta do some heav lifting at work today and my arms are killin me


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 12, 2015)

Had I known how precious TBT was awhile ago I wouldn't have bought Goat Simulator or the animated avatar. I'm such an impulse spender.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm really hungry but I don't wanna get up SIGHS


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm so tired, yet I don't wanna nap.
Uuuuugh.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm so tired, yet I don't wanna nap.
> Uuuuugh.



Its saturday,just do it


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Its saturday,just do it



But I'm horrible at napping though, I've no motivation to get up from my desk. D:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> But I'm horrible at napping though, I've no motivation to get up from my desk. D:



ah come on!,you've worked enough this week,there's ur bed,enjoy sir!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> ah come on!,you've worked enough this week,there's ur bed,enjoy sir!



Haha~ oh fine, I'll go to sleep after getting something to eat.


----------



## milkday (Sep 12, 2015)

i want to make new friends not from school but that's not gonna happen till college because i live in a tiny town and the clubs they do really aren't "me" (especially not cadets). i get lonely since i have lots of internet friends but when you just want a hug or something they don't do a lick of good.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

Please check if your Vita's have memory cards I'm NOT getting another if you're gonna have them broken like that.


----------



## Taj (Sep 12, 2015)

Betrayal is bothering me


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 12, 2015)

Trying too hard to get friends, and in the long run, getting people to hate/dislike me.
Exactly why I quit social media for the most part; it's making me start to dislike TBT a lot.  I'm starting to think about moving on to a different forum soon.

Also, my karate belt test is soon and I don't think I know enough material for it :/


----------



## Taj (Sep 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Trying too hard to get friends, and in the long run, getting people to hate/dislike me.
> Exactly why I quit social media for the most part; it's making me start to dislike TBT a lot.  I'm starting to think about moving on to a different forum soon.
> 
> Also, my karate belt test is soon and I don't think I know enough material for it :/



Whoa whoa whoa, hold the phone! I'm not mad at you! I thought you were the one who hated me!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Trying too hard to get friends, and in the long run, getting people to hate/dislike me.
> Exactly why I quit social media for the most part; it's making me start to dislike TBT a lot.  I'm starting to think about moving on to a different forum soon.
> 
> Also, my karate belt test is soon and I don't think I know enough material for it :/



Eh, don't worry about. I somehow managed to get people to hate me despite being myself.
Anyhoo, you seem alright. And I'm not too sure what you mean by "trying to hard", isn't it just talking and getting familiar with people?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 12, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, hold the phone! I'm not mad at you! I thought you were the one who hated me!



No, why would I hate you?



Alby-Kun said:


> Eh, don't worry about. I somehow managed to get people to hate me despite being myself.
> Anyhoo, you seem alright. And I'm not too sure what you mean by "trying to hard", isn't it just talking and getting familiar with people?



I suppose you're right, but still.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> No, why would I hate you?
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you're right, but still.



Well, you'll end up getting hated by at least one person here. Whether it's sarcastic or not.
Besides, you already made some great friends here, haven't you?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, you'll end up getting hated by at least one person here. Whether it's sarcastic or not.
> Besides, you already made some great friends here, haven't you?



Yeah...... I have.....


----------



## Albuns (Sep 12, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Yeah...... I have.....



You say that like you haven't.


----------



## milkday (Sep 12, 2015)

i was watching tv and this ad about heart disease came on and that's all cool EXCEPT my dad has had a heart attack in the past and i do not like being reminded of the mortality of my father, thank you very much


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> i was watching tv and this ad about heart disease came on and that's all cool EXCEPT my dad has had a heart attack in the past and i do not like being reminded of the mortality of my father, thank you very much



dude, we have those commercials all the time. basically they are just begging for money basically and while it is a serious matter those ads doesn't make it any better.

and yea i know/knew people who used to have that so thank you ads


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

gdi period if you're coming tomorrow i s2g...nope


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 13, 2015)

That the canadian dude on youtube i watch hasnt been making any more duck cook videos

.....watching him cook duck satiates my appetite


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

john sakars exists


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 13, 2015)

Football season is back. I can't stand football season. AAAAGGGHHH.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

mom free on tuesday 

NOPE

****


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Football season is back. I can't stand football season. AAAAGGGHHH.



But the Texans are a good team.

What's pretty funny is that people living in Texas prefer the Cowboys over the Texans. The "Texans" sound like a true Texas team rather than the Cowboys, judging by the name.


----------



## milkday (Sep 13, 2015)

it's monday tomorrow and i have very strong feelings regarding mondays.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> But the Texans are a good team.
> 
> What's pretty funny is that people living in Texas prefer the Cowboys over the Texans. The "Texans" sound like a true Texas team rather than the Cowboys, judging by the name.



Well, considering the Texans have only been an NFL team for 13 years compared to the Cowboys who have been a team for 55 years... Plus, people chose their teams based on where they live, usually. 

I just hate the football fans. I hate social media during football season because of the fans. I just hate football. I watched it all throughout high school and I'm tired of it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> But the Texans are a good team.
> 
> What's pretty funny is that people living in Texas prefer the Cowboys over the Texans. The "Texans" sound like a true Texas team rather than the Cowboys, judging by the name.



The Dallas Cowboys have been around a lot longer than the Houston Texans, though. Cowboys have 42 years on the Texans


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Well, considering the Texans have only been an NFL team for 13 years compared to the Cowboys who have been a team for 55 years... Plus, people chose their teams based on where they live, usually.
> 
> I just hate the football fans. I hate social media during football season because of the fans. I just hate football. I watched it all throughout high school and I'm tired of it.



I do think Baseball is better. I know people are crazy over it too, but not as crazy.


----------



## JessSux (Sep 13, 2015)

nothing


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 13, 2015)

One ear popped but wont pop back so now I cant hear out of one ear


----------



## Damniel (Sep 13, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> One ear popped but wont pop back so now I cant hear out of one ear



Ugh I hate that so much...


----------



## Lujei (Sep 13, 2015)

Something very important happened between me and my bf and he pretty much forgot about it the next day and didnt really care that he forgot. He also didnt get why i was upset about it saying that he doesnt understand why girls always have to see a deeper meaning in everything. Uggghh....
Could a guy please explain to me why this is?


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a cold and writer's block.

Out of the two, I would rather still have the cold


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 14, 2015)

Why do things have to delay themselves over and over again =_=

Also school tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2015)

My stomach. oh well

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also mom I told you to kill that spider now it was right below my bed last night aaaaaaa


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 14, 2015)

Moko isn't gonna be on today much ughhhh


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

Ugh, two free days... and they're spent on homework.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 14, 2015)

My stomach is killing me, I feel terrible and need to do a **** ton of HW because of course I didn't do it since I am so stupid all the time


----------



## Damniel (Sep 14, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> My stomach is killing me, I feel terrible and need to do a **** ton of HW because of course I didn't do it since I am so stupid all the time



I'll do it for you. My study hall schedule is messed up it says I have i teach that doesn't have study hall that period.
If I get a referral I'm done.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I'll do it for you. My study hall schedule is messed up it says I have i teach that doesn't have study hall that period.
> If I get a referral I'm done.



And I got a HUGE spanish test today I didn't know about


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2015)

wish i'd dropped this class while i still could


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 14, 2015)

Every single thing, but more than that...your stupid ****ing voice. Stop...Just.....stoptalking.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 14, 2015)

I woke up later than I was supposed to, nobody bothered to wake me and I feel like my morning is ruined.


----------



## Beardo (Sep 14, 2015)

I feel like I'm going to pass out and my head hurts. Probably going to faint during P.E... wish me luck


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 14, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I feel like I'm going to pass out and my head hurts. Probably going to faint during P.E... wish me luck



Aw jesus, why don't you rest up! 

Hang in there ;u;


----------



## Beardo (Sep 14, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Aw jesus, why don't you rest up!
> 
> Hang in there ;u;



I've had a migraine all day but our nurse is awful and won't help or let me go home. Ugh... thank you though


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 14, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I've had a migraine all day but our nurse is awful and won't help or let me go home. Ugh... thank you though



That sucks really bad; sounds like a *****. Seriously, hope you get through :/


----------



## tealseer (Sep 14, 2015)

There is a lot of things wrong in my life right now  for example my birthday is in 4 days and I know no one cares and I'm not sure what I want to do. I just want to feel special. Today is also my mothers birthday and I just want to try to make her feel special but I'm lame :/


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 14, 2015)

tealseer said:


> There is a lot of things wrong in my life right now  for example my birthday is in 4 days and I know no one cares and I'm not sure what I want to do. I just want to feel special. Today is also my mothers birthday and I just want to try to make her feel special but I'm lame :/



Well I care, Happy Early Birthday! I hope you have a great one 0u0
Happy Birthday to your mom as well!


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 14, 2015)

That I can't eat a tamale right now. Haven't been able to eat for awhile thanks to the crazy yelling asian people I live with and their constant use of the kitchen. I'll probably have to go out and eat later. But hey cheap rent. (?・ω・`)


----------



## okaimii (Sep 15, 2015)

My dear friend passed away today.


----------



## kassie (Sep 15, 2015)

Wanting something or someone really bad and not being able to have it sucks. Badly.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

my period jfc stop being an ass


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

okaimii said:


> My dear friend passed away today.



 *hugs okaimii tightly*


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

okaimii said:


> My dear friend passed away today.



damn..i'm sorry. hope you're alright..


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 15, 2015)

All the computers ay my college library were taken except for the Mac computers so I have to use this one. I don't know how anyone can use one of these things on a regular basis.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 15, 2015)

I am feeling more sick then before and schooooool


----------



## Chiarasu (Sep 15, 2015)

Work. I swear the stress is shortening my lifespan.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 15, 2015)

did i fail my econ test or nah ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## milkday (Sep 15, 2015)

We had to watch the woman in black angel of death extended trailer in media studies even though it's a 15 and we're not even 14, most of us, so I was really terrified and was curled up in a ball in my chair and I started crying in the next lesson because the adrenaline made me feel sick


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2015)

piichinu said:


> did i fail my econ test or nah ?\_(ツ)_/?



Let's hope you didn't.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

my period... my father and grandma >>


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 15, 2015)

I love this song so much, and I just want to listen to only it. 
But...I know that if I do, within a  week, I'll never want to hear it again, and I don't want that to happen 
;n;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I love this song so much, and I just want to listen to only it.
> But...I know that if I do, within a  week, I'll never want to hear it again, and I don't want that to happen
> ;n;



i feel ya

also i should be in ur sig damnit cause turt queen


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 15, 2015)

My home wifi network won't load Sig Grumpybumpers for some reason so my signature vids won't show up for some reason :/

I think it's just my wifi at home though, since when I went to school the gifs worked. Can someone tell me if they see my signature or not?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm tired of people quoting the Old Testament for things instead of the New Testament. Seriously, Christians don't go by the Old Testament for a reason so there's no point in using it for arguments against things like homosexuality.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 15, 2015)

Have a stuffed nose and it gets annoying when I sleep because I have to constanly switch the side I'm sleeping on


----------



## kayleee (Sep 15, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm tired of people quoting the Old Testament for things instead of the New Testament. Seriously, Christians don't go by the Old Testament for a reason so there's no point in using it for arguments against things like homosexuality.



Dont mormons go by the old testament?? idk I could be wrong


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 15, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Dont mormons go by the old testament?? idk I could be wrong



Not sure to be honest. I get mad when it's used as an argument against Christian beliefs. There was this gif set of this guy on TV saying how homosexuality was considered a sin, but so was eating shellfish. Shellfish is completely Old Testament. Not trying to start a religious debate, but judging by the comments where I saw the gif set it doesn't seem like a lot of people are informed about it.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 15, 2015)

My video still isn't processed. It took me forever to upload and now I'm probably gonna have to start over.


----------



## aericell (Sep 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> My home wifi network won't load Sig Grumpybumpers for some reason so my signature vids won't show up for some reason :/
> 
> I think it's just my wifi at home though, since when I went to school the gifs worked. Can someone tell me if they see my signature or not?



recently the site has been down for me too so I switched to a different website for now, your sig isn't showing up for me


----------



## boujee (Sep 16, 2015)

PayPal keeps giving me errors due to my card keeps freezing cause of protection


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> PayPal keeps giving me errors due to my card keeps freezing cause of protection



Do you have like, Verified by Visa or Secure Mastercard or what they call it or just some protection in general? Check your bank's site or ask them :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 16, 2015)

Man, some 13 year old kids are just crazy :/ smh


----------



## doveling (Sep 16, 2015)

ugh my heart & head hurt.
this song isn't helping much either, such a good song.. it hurts : ' o


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 16, 2015)

This mouse has been running loose in our house for days. It's taken all the cheese out of the traps without getting caught and has evaded our cats grasp even though it was trapped in the bathroom with them once. I don't think this is any ordinary mouse...


----------



## tumut (Sep 16, 2015)

I got my copy of Super Castlevania 4 today and it works okay, but I'm pretty sure it's damaged or something isn't right because every two seconds Simon Belmont's sprite blinks or even blends into the background. Bleh.


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 16, 2015)

I am out of tea.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 16, 2015)

THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## Lily. (Sep 16, 2015)

I can't stop coughing! ><


----------



## Grace12 (Sep 16, 2015)

My body can't tell if I'm hungry or bored so I just keep eating


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 16, 2015)

What... the hell. I go on the Xbox site and 8 of my 12 friends are playing the Destiny DLC. They actually paid the additional $40 or $60 for the DLC...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 16, 2015)

4 period school days seem sooo long. I'm used to 8 a day. There's also his annoying kid in all my classes that just shouts out stuff and eats during class. I also had this guy who just took the book I was reading for an assignment and tried peeling off something to see if the school library put it on. That **** wants me to pay for a new book


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> What... the hell. I go on the Xbox site and 8 of my 12 friends are playing the Destiny DLC. They actually paid the additional $40 or $60 for the DLC...



wow

really

o_o

also when you're out of period pads and you're too lazy to go down haha


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Hardly anyones online!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

A close friend's friend died and I've been really concerned. That and I'm probably getting behind in studies and also these weird dreams I have literally everyday. This is crazy.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

Aerate said:


> A close friend's friend died and I've been really concerned. That and I'm probably getting behind in studies and also these weird dreams I have literally everyday. This is crazy.



frick man i hope you're alright :// *hugs*


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> frick man i hope you're alright :// *hugs*



Ya I'll be fine, just some stuff holding me back really hard. Thanks tho <3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

good <3

and i should probably go down to the grocery stuff but eh


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Aww im sorry to hear about that


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

life per usual but yeah unless i like get a job and move not much can be done


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 17, 2015)

I thought my sis would understand I was sick, nope, lectures me on toughing it out and wants me to go to school anyway. It ain't like I got a cold and I am sneezing everywhere, I feel like I am about to vomit constantly.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

No ones playing my Oc roleplaying game

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> I thought my sis would understand I was sick, nope, lectures me on toughing it out and wants me to go to school anyway. It ain't like I got a cold and I am sneezing everywhere, I feel like I am about to vomit constantly.



Ik how u feel my family is always like that to me


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I thought my sis would understand I was sick, nope, lectures me on toughing it out and wants me to go to school anyway. It ain't like I got a cold and I am sneezing everywhere, I feel like I am about to vomit constantly.



That's pretty much what everyone's parrents are like; they want our best but end up not understanding us and doing the polar opposite of what they intend. 

School really is important though, don't you think?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

Aerate said:


> That's pretty much what everyone's parrents are like; they want our best but end up not understanding us and doing the polar opposite of what they intend.
> 
> School really is important though, don't you think?



You tell me lol. Parents like 99% backfires things to you lol

of course it is important.. but in this world you wonder sometimes


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> You tell me lol. Parents like 99% backfires things to you lol
> 
> of course it is important.. but in this world you wonder sometimes



Yep pretty much


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

why even make this rofl

ostkaka taste crap IMO but idk preferences


----------



## aericell (Sep 17, 2015)

lunch sucks less but it still sucks a lot


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

Tomorrow's going to be a hellish day. x.x


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Tomorrow's going to be a hellish day. x.x



Why's that man?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 17, 2015)

Two guys from an older grade who weren't in my class came up to me and started asking me questions during a fire drill


----------



## Albuns (Sep 17, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Why's that man?



First math test of the semester and I'm horrible at studying, especially at one of my worst subjects. Then there's an essay I have to start tomorrow on 9/11, which is going to be hard to explain.
And to top it all off, I'm most likely going to get showered with work on Monday or Tuesday due to having Wed - Friday off.

I'm too anxious and my procrastination doesn't make me feel any better. x.x


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm probably going to fail at life and people generally don't like me


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Ehh me too


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 17, 2015)

Can I vent
Sorry but I just feel worthless. I'm a failed artist and all I do is annoy people with bad jokes and act like a little kid and I'm supposed to be an adult next year and I don't have the efficiency to think like one and I'm just stupid and bland and I don't matter to anyone. I'm just someone who's existence is redundant.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

pastellrain said:


> Can I vent
> Sorry but I just feel worthless. I'm a failed artist and all I do is annoy people with bad jokes and act like a little kid and I'm supposed to be an adult next year and I don't have the efficiency to think like one and I'm just stupid and bland and I don't matter to anyone. I'm just someone who's existence is redundant.



No ur not. There is always someone who will need u.


----------



## mdchan (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm still unsure/not confident every time I post on this site these days, worried that someone will take something I post the wrong way.

Also feel very ignored and pushed aside.

Just a couple hours ago, I was wondering to myself why I was on a particular MMO server if the people who talked me into playing it (my brother and his gf) are barely willing to help me out in the occasions I ask (and certainly don't seem willing to help get me ready for raiding).  There has been very little activity in our guild since summer ended, and most people who wind up logging on are new members...and me.  And I don't have any abilities to turn on exclusive buffs for them.


----------



## Locket (Sep 18, 2015)

Spoiler: ow






Spoiler: ow






Spoiler: ow






Spoiler: ow






Spoiler: Ahh, peace



I hate being a girl. Too much cramps


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't understand the importance people place on virginity...


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 18, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I don't understand the importance people place on virginity...



That's high school students for ya.


----------



## doveling (Sep 18, 2015)

today was the last day of school, and i was so excited and prepped myself for a great day.
but today was the ****tiest day ever, everything went wrong and ditched my friends early after school since i couldn't hold back my tears.. 
thank god for the holidays


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

Aerate said:


> That's high school students for ya.



The people who vote for Donald Trump next year lol.

also my parents go eat some bad mangoes.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 18, 2015)

Ugh I sleep so much jfc


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ugh I sleep so much jfc



...right

also blech sunday


----------



## aericell (Sep 18, 2015)

Someone got me sick


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

how lovely. ugh i hate when i get sick it always hits me so hard fml


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> how lovely. ugh i hate when i get sick it always hits me so hard fml



I feel that, 19 times of strep throat, pain in the butt man, I hope get get better soon


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

holy **** and yeah me too being sick sucks unless it's timed with somewhere you dont wanna go to haha


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> holy **** and yeah me too being sick sucks unless it's timed with somewhere you dont wanna go to haha



I was just sick on wednesday with an upset tummy and bad head aches, I still feel it but my fever broke so my parents said I am fine


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 18, 2015)

was sick the other night
woke up choking on stomach acid at about 3am.  20ish minutes of hellfire and brimstone in my throat.
couldn't sleep for the rest of the night.  lost my voice and hacked up green flem for the next day or so.

milk and ice cream sure helped end it quick though.


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 18, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> was sick the other night
> woke up choking on stomach acid at about 3am.  20ish minutes of hellfire and brimstone in my throat.
> couldn't sleep for the rest of the night.  lost my voice and hacked up green flem for the next day or so.
> 
> milk and ice cream sure helped end it quick though.



That's how I got sick about a week ago. 

Acid reflux sucks.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 18, 2015)

I hope I don't have a gallbladder attack later. My stomach feels a little funny right now. I ate bourbon chicken and I think it might be oily so that could trigger attack.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I hope I don't have a gallbladder attack later. My stomach feels a little funny right now. I ate bourbon chicken and I think it might be oily so that could trigger attack.



Ugh.. hope not. And yeah I can't eat too oily or fat food then it's instapuke pretty much so I feel ya


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> Ugh.. hope not. And yeah I can't eat too oily or fat food then it's instapuke pretty much so I feel ya



Yeah, I've had to really watch what I eat lately. The last attack I had almost sent me to the emergency room from the pain. I'm getting my gallbladder surgically removed at the end of the college semester _if_ I can last that long. If I have a really bad attack I'll probably get it out sooner.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

Ouch man sounds bad  Yeah I have to be pretty careful as well, especially if I eat different stuff at the same time. Doesn't help that I like fat cheese lol


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 18, 2015)

To be honest a lot of rude people bother me like the kind of people who are just really insensitive, spit on the street and cuss excessively and wear the confederate flag and beat people up and always have something down-putting and horrible to say about someone, are sexist, racist, etc. and basically just mean *ssholes.

I'm just really terrified of them.

I'm terrified of this world in general.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

I wish I could gtfo of here... :/ 

but yeah idk..


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 18, 2015)

It's been a long week at college and tomorrow (a Saturday) I have to go there to take an exam along with Tuesday for a 40-50 question Psychology exam lmao. Yesterday I spent roughly 7 hours completing Statistics homework and I have to spend today and the rest of the weekend studying, completing 5 quizzes, an art project, and tons of homework... I'm having difficulty finding time to even draw anymore or take breaks from homework ugh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2015)

Ugh, I can't take it anymore. People are talking behind my back in school, looking at me funny, and just laughing at me. I used to be friends with this one girl in 2nd grade, but then I blabbed about something...and now she's been talking about me to her friends. I was little, but I truly regretted it.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 18, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ugh, I can't take it anymore. People are talking behind my back in school, looking at me funny, and just laughing at me. I used to be friends with this one girl in 2nd grade, but then I blabbed about something...and now she's been talking about me to her friends. I was little, but I truly regretted it.



no one should be blamed for something they did in second grade, that's so silly. they'll get over it. just try and ignore them and stick with your friends!


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 18, 2015)

i can feel myself developing strep throat (


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

i want a ps vita gdi


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> i want a ps vita gdi



Ya same ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

ahh you sold yours right

yeah i should be able to afford it BUT THEY ARE SO EXPENSIVE HERE SMH


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> ahh you sold yours right
> 
> yeah i should be able to afford it BUT THEY ARE SO EXPENSIVE HERE SMH



What no I didn't I said I want you to get one xD;

And I feel ): snagged mine from someone in $120.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> What no I didn't I said I want you to get one xD;
> 
> And I feel ): snagged mine from someone in $120.



right man xD

oh well i didn't get one... they had a really cheap on for that price you mentioned sort of but then of course someone else it put away from them and the other newer one not worth it


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 19, 2015)

Stop invading my dreams.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 19, 2015)

mogyay said:


> no one should be blamed for something they did in second grade, that's so silly. they'll get over it. just try and ignore them and stick with your friends!



Ikr? I was so little back then...and you're right. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

i want to get out of here, like really ._.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 19, 2015)

I hate road trips to California ( I cannot breathe ( I have no tissues (


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

cali sounds fun not counting those dry fires :/


----------



## toxapex (Sep 19, 2015)

Splatoon campers

Also rapidfire weapons


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

tomorrow

poop

://


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 19, 2015)

I hate the feeling that I'm just wasting my day away and I'm too depressed to do anything about it


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 19, 2015)

Almost a year. Where does the time go, friend?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Almost a year. Where does the time go, friend?



just disappearing into nowhere just to come back reminding you..


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> just disappearing into nowhere just to come back reminding you..



Yes. It's always like that for me.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

I hate who I am in general.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I hate who I am in general.



Why? You're helpful and kind.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 19, 2015)

I spent 4 hours at the library (on a Saturday) to get away from my apartment. I'll probably do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why? You're helpful and kind.



It's a lot to do with my life, I do a lot of things that seem good to me but it's what makes inconviences to others.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> It's a lot to do with my life, I do a lot of things that seem good to me but it's what makes inconviences to others.



Like what?


----------



## aericell (Sep 19, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> I hate who I am in general.



ugh daniel don't say that you're one of the nicest friends i've made here and who cares who thinks otherwise?? its not your fault if people misunderstand your intentions whether its irl or online


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> ugh daniel don't say that you're one of the nicest friends i've made here and who cares who thinks otherwise?? its not your fault if people misunderstand your intentions whether its irl or online



Thanks Joanne, I'm feeling better now but I know that I will still annoy people unintentional. I don't mean to annoy anyone I just want you all to be happy and not lonely like I am irl.


----------



## tobi! (Sep 19, 2015)

I replied "30 hours" when asked how much I want to work... Really shoulda put 15...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 19, 2015)

****ing VA hospital.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2015)

I have no friends irl

also moving stress isn't helping


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 20, 2015)

I can feel my life starting to crumble again. I hope I can patch it up before a repeat of last year happens. On top of this I've been having... strange to say the least, dreams that are making me question a lot. Also my brain loves to bring up embarrassing, cringy memories and make me depressed. As far as physical health I'm starting to get sick, my knee is messed up, and my right thumb is only somewhat functional. I think I need to talk to someone, though I'm hesitant to talk to anyone in real life. I don't feel comfortable enough talking my friends in real life and my parents are out of the question for the topic. Online would probably be the only comfortable place and all of my online friends, who are old enough to understand the topic, left me a long time ago.

I don't have enough patience right now to correct the grammar mistakes, forgive me.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> I can feel my life starting to crumble again. I hope I can patch it up before a repeat of last year happens. On top of this I've been having... strange to say the least, dreams that are making me question a lot. Also my brain loves to bring up embarrassing, cringy memories and make me depressed. As far as physical health I'm starting to get sick, my knee is messed up, and my right thumb is only somewhat functional. I think I need to talk to someone, though I'm hesitant to talk to anyone in real life. I don't feel comfortable enough talking my friends in real life and my parents are out of the question for the topic. Online would probably be the only comfortable place and all of my online friends, who are old enough to understand the topic, left me a long time ago.
> 
> I don't have enough patience right now to correct the grammar mistakes, forgive me.



I may be naive in the topic, but I'm willing to listen if you need someone to.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Yes. It's always like that for me.



oh yes, so true.

also ugh my life fml


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 20, 2015)

school tomorrow... ugh...  Mondays are annoying because school ends late and I have practise until 10 pm, so I don't have a lot of time in between school and practise which makes me grumpy.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

my legs cause it hurts randomly bleh


----------



## SonicFTW! (Sep 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> my legs cause it hurts randomly bleh



Can i ask,What is happening to them?


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

NooOoOoOoo, school's tomorrow and I have to write some stupid in-class essay.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

i want too many vinyls help


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

some "neopets store" wanted to add me on skype wtf


----------



## Albuns (Sep 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> some "neopets store" wanted to add me on skype wtf



I bet you nowadays most don't even know what Neopets was.


----------



## NicPlays (Sep 20, 2015)

Uuuuuuuuughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it's a Sunday evening


----------



## Contessa (Sep 20, 2015)

I worry about losing my friends.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I bet you nowadays most don't even know what Neopets was.



lol yes it was a bot lmfao tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

also kaydee i hope you and everyone are alright. lots of love to you all.


----------



## kassie (Sep 20, 2015)

I feel guilty for feeling this way. I wonder if it's normal, ugh.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 20, 2015)

azure said:


> I feel guilty for feeling this way. I wonder if it's normal, ugh.



What feeling?
Just found out I have homework...


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 20, 2015)

I am so overwhelmed with college work so I've been procrastinating most of the day oops


----------



## boujee (Sep 20, 2015)

Yay for warnings


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

tired and my turtfriend is sick boo


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 21, 2015)

How demquas is taking a day to respond to me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

i kinda want a vita again  but eh.. idk


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 21, 2015)

Talking to an old school friend makes me sad


----------



## aericell (Sep 21, 2015)

i need to stop taking long naps when i have homework to do


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2015)

nobody ****ing remembers me


----------



## milkday (Sep 22, 2015)

I have homework and my boyfriend is coming to England but I won't see him until the 29th or 28th and it's my birthday soon but that'll suck because it's a Thursday and that's a school day and the only time I feel free from worries is when I'm in my tree


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2015)

someone just pointed out the scar on my forehead, makes me feel very self conscious


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2015)

i get so paranoid when im listening to music with earbuds because im afraid that they will not work 
even if ive checked and the music isn't playing out of my phone i still have to check again and again 

its compulsive and drives me crazy
i hate anxiety


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

life

and i need more clothes but eh.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a 6-day weekend coming up and nothing to do.
Welp, guess I'm sleeping!


----------



## milkday (Sep 22, 2015)

I hate my school and I hate most of my teachers and I just want to graffiti or stand on roofs or go out wandering at midnight but I can't because of stupid rules and and stupid adults and I won't fit in at any school I go to and I am just so angry


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 22, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I hate my school and I hate most of my teachers and I just want to graffiti or stand on roofs or go out wandering at midnight but I can't because of stupid rules and and stupid adults and I won't fit in at any school I go to and I am just so angry



Its funny how we become the things we hate.


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 22, 2015)

when you get a 62 on an exam you studied for


----------



## milkday (Sep 22, 2015)

I think that I could graffiti if it was pretty stuff, like Van Gogh. I know my parents wouldn't mind (hell, they would've done it) so I think if I theoretically had spray paint then I certainly would. I think I have a skewed moral compass (fire is also very cool to me, and if I see stuff I unconsciously steal it  ((not from shops, from school)) so I'm a petty-petty criminal, I guess)


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I think that I could graffiti if it was pretty stuff, like Van Gogh. I know my parents wouldn't mind (hell, they would've done it) so I think if I theoretically had spray paint then I certainly would. I think I have a skewed moral compass (fire is also very cool to me, and if I see stuff I unconsciously steal it  ((not from shops, from school)) so I'm a petty-petty criminal, I guess)



That second part sounds like me.


----------



## milkday (Sep 22, 2015)

I sort of stole a bunch of felt tips, a pair of scissors, a microscope cap, and numerous pens and pencils. I returned mostly all of it though but I still do it occasionally


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

lol. i remember me and a friend used to "steal" the pipe cleaner packets and make figures from like all of them ahaha


----------



## Contessa (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok so at school the art teacher put up our portraits that we did. And he put up mine in the tech ed hallway with a few others. While that would be fine the tech ed hallway is usually where the bad ones go. And to make it even better my friends started saying things like "it's just the bad ones in that hallway" "all of the weird people's are there" and just other things making fun of them and just talking about and saying mean things about it and they didn't really realize or care that mine was there or something and it's probably not that big of a deal but it just stuck with me the rest of the day,


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

wow.. rude enough o_o

also colds they are so horrid grah


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 22, 2015)

bts are less than an hour away from me but i can't meet them because their freaking tickets sold out and tbh even if i had tickets i'd be too busy to go (which is another bother) I have too much school work!!


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm siiiick


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2015)

got my heart broken, but it'll mend


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 22, 2015)

The damn doorbell woke me up so early fml


----------



## Elijo (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm sick at school... My family is also arguing and putting it on me. xc


----------



## okaimii (Sep 23, 2015)

I have so much school work to catch up on.


----------



## riummi (Sep 23, 2015)

Overall: the sat I'll be taking eventually

Recently: a debate in class + bible quizzes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 23, 2015)

okaimii said:


> I have so much school work to catch up on.



Hey you'll be fine  I told you I'll help ya with math, didn't I? :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

Life's keeping me really busy though, and my family doesn't like me too much. I have to catch up a lot on studies, and some people are just too much of a bother ugh. 

The struggles won't end.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

that you need to be 25 to get sterilization here.. i get they want people to be sure but smh...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

noone has a vita here lele better check like ebay or something


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 23, 2015)

have a crick in my back that's killing me
must've slept wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

aaaaaaaaaah this song is so good. 

just makes me think of that film every goddamn time .___.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 23, 2015)

Assigned seating... In college... And I have to sit next to the pregnant girl who wants to talk about her pregnancy and 5 other kids all class. Please rip my ears off.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Assigned seating... In college... And I have to sit next to the pregnant girl who wants to talk about her pregnancy and 5 other kids all class. Please rip my ears off.



uh you have that..?

well we have that in hs here if you're unlucky so.. yea.. so glad to not have that in uni


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 23, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Assigned seating... In college... And I have to sit next to the pregnant girl who wants to talk about her pregnancy and 5 other kids all class. Please rip my ears off.



Well there's this guy who sits infront of me,it smells like sh!t
Worse is i have to deal with that for 8 ******* Hours


----------



## Contessa (Sep 23, 2015)

I have confirmation tonight and everyone there is super annoying and immature and I'm always super miserable and uncomfortable.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

either my internet if slow or all the sites are.. *insert not sure meme*


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 23, 2015)

Moko said:


> uh you have that..?
> 
> well we have that in hs here if you're unlucky so.. yea.. so glad to not have that in uni



It's just this class, not every class. My professor said she would use it to learn our names but she hasn't even tried to learn anyone's name. So it's useless.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> Well there's this guy who sits infront of me,it smells like sh!t
> Worse is i have to deal with that for 8 ******* Hours


You sit behind the same person all day? That sucks enough on its own since it sounds like you don't get to move


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

Ahh.. I wonder why they even try then lol.

also y u vita so expensive ****


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2015)

why do you keep trying
she doesnt like you she has a boyfriend and i am mAKIBG A FOOL OF MYSELF OVER YOU

notice me senpai


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 23, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> It's just this class, not every class. My professor said she would use it to learn our names but she hasn't even tried to learn anyone's name. So it's useless.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yep,we stay in the same classroom all the day T - T


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 23, 2015)

Stupid Rudy is taking forever to plot reset -.-


----------



## aericell (Sep 23, 2015)

part one of my history exam tomorrow and we have to write an essay rip me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 23, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> part one of my history exam tomorrow and we have to write an essay rip me



Dont worry ur not alone.
We just had a surprise exam today...of math TT - TT


----------



## aericell (Sep 24, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Dont worry ur not alone.
> We just had a surprise exam today...of math TT - TT



I'd take a surprise math exam any day over a history exam, even if I knew about it


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 24, 2015)

this article was such a pain to read and comprehend that i don't even know what i just wrote for my critique


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

ugh why you dad


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 24, 2015)

I fell asleep watching game grumps at 11:45ish woke up at 2am and now I cant sleep


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 24, 2015)

Looks like they're still going through with the Angry Birds movie after all these years. Now my worst fear has been brought to life. The revival of the Angry Birds merchandise.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Looks like they're still going through with the Angry Birds movie after all these years. Now my worst fear has been brought to life. The revival of the Angry Birds merchandise.



**** u serious? D:

also ugh tired


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 24, 2015)

Super hungry, want something from the vending machine, but all I have is a 20 and there is nowhere open here to get change...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

urrrgh that sucks.. so the thing doesn't take paper money


----------



## Squidward (Sep 24, 2015)

I stopped talking to my best friend more than 6 months ago without a special reason and for some reason it started really bothering me this week and I can't stop thinking about it...


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Squidward said:


> I stopped talking to my best friend more than 6 months ago without a special reason and for some reason it started really bothering me this week and I can't stop thinking about it...



Why not try and initiate a conversation?


----------



## Squidward (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why not try and initiate a conversation?



Tbh I thought about it a lot but after more than half a year of not talking to eachother at all it just seems like a creepy thing to do. I even saw her at some kind of a fair I think but I was too afraid to say hi.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Tbh I thought about it a lot but after more than half a year of not talking to eachother at all it just seems like a creepy thing to do. I even saw her at some kind of a fair I think but I was too afraid to say hi.



Well, perhaps she's thinking about the same thing as well? If you guys were best friends, then I'm sure you both thought about talking to each other at some point or another, but were afraid to do so. I don't think they'll mind you breaking the ice either.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, perhaps she's thinking about the same thing as well? If you guys were best friends, then I'm sure you both thought about talking to each other at some point or another, but were afraid to do so. I don't think they'll mind you breaking the ice either.



Yeah I think you're right about this, and I know she wouldn't break the ice because we're both really shy. Also I just logged into my LoL account 5 mins ago that I haven't been on for like a year and she's online omg.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Yeah I think you're right about this, and I know she wouldn't break the ice because we're both really shy. Also I just logged into my LoL account 5 mins ago that I haven't been on for like a year and she's online omg.



Go for it, Squiddy! Now's your chance! /owo/


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Trying to help someone and I'm worried something bad will happen in the process n.n what the bleep did I get myself into


----------



## Squidward (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Go for it, Squiddy! Now's your chance! /owo/



Lol she went offline like 10 seconds after I came, but I don't think she even noticed I came lol.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Lol she went offline like 10 seconds after I came, but I don't think she even noticed I came lol.



Awh... ;u; Well, keep looking for more opportunities. You'll get to her sooner or later~


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

The long-distance train company here. Since when did they make just those tickets so expensive jfc.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

So I read they are gonna do a Hair musical here without the hippie and 60s themes.

um dude you freaking serious?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 24, 2015)

Aaaand there goes our f***ing car... :U

Also, CN isn't working and I'm gonna miss the new SU episode!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 24, 2015)

The new semester.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 24, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Lol she went offline like 10 seconds after I came, but I don't think she even noticed I came lol.



Ah bummer, that really sucks :/ hopefully you'll catch up with her sometime; update us!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> So I read they are gonna do a Hair musical here without the hippie and 60s themes.



ew hair


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 24, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Lol she went offline like 10 seconds after I came, but I don't think she even noticed I came lol.



I find this sentence funny to ready out of context. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

Aerate said:


> ew hair




ew you  go away


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 24, 2015)

The days are winding down, bud. I saw someone came to see you and put flowers on your grave. A few of your other close friend made a sign to put up in your honor for homecoming. It was beautifully made, just like the life you were given, and the memories you created; filled with love and happiness. It's almost October, friend. Almost a year. We haven't forgotten you. We never will.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

I love you.. and I think you noticed that too considering how fun we have together... 

Just.. thank you for bearing with me, I know I'm not the most overly open person out there.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 25, 2015)

ugh I have a wedding to attend today (my friend's brother's) and I'm just too lazy to even get up lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

weddings are boring. unless you get free booze afterwards haha


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 25, 2015)

I CAN NOT get my hands on a January birthstone no matter what. It is irksome. IRL I should not be up this early but I have way to many doc appointments that I would rather just get them done and out of the way.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

i want those vinyls hnnnnnggg


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 25, 2015)

I've been having a really hard time paying attention in class lately. It feels like the material is flying right over my head. I haven't been reading the textbooks either. The worst part is I have my first exam next Friday so I'll be spending most of my weekend studying. I don't know what's wrong with me this semester. I was doing fine until now.


----------



## Megan. (Sep 25, 2015)

Why wont my headache go away?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 25, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> ugh I have a wedding to attend today (my friend's brother's) and I'm just too lazy to even get up lol



Also u have another wedding where u are the waifu <3


----------



## Jacob (Sep 25, 2015)

Megatastic said:


> Why wont my headache go away?



Same deal with me. Constant congestion lead to sniffling and coughing. All of the which lead to pounding headaches and I am tired of it. Can't wait 'till this cold settles and I can enjoy fall!


----------



## Squidward (Sep 25, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ah bummer, that really sucks :/ hopefully you'll catch up with her sometime; update us!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Tomorrow is some kind of a con and we're both coming so I might say hi.



Ghost Soda said:


> I find this sentence funny to ready out of context. :3



LOL it really is! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> I've been having a really hard time paying attention in class lately. It feels like the material is flying right over my head. I haven't been reading the textbooks either. The worst part is I have my first exam next Friday so I'll be spending most of my weekend studying. I don't know what's wrong with me this semester. I was doing fine until now.



Did your school just start? That could be the reason.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 25, 2015)

My local toy store, it has failed to deliver my amiibo at the release date for the third time in a row. Ughhhh...


----------



## rubyy (Sep 25, 2015)

6 mths w/o zayn from 1d


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

my parents.

well screw them

i dont care about you more than i need


----------



## Miharu (Sep 25, 2015)

The fact that there was someone in front of our house walking around at 4am this morning x__x I wouldn't have noticed them if my boyfriend's dog didn't start growling while looking at the direction of my window. (The blinds were closed so I couldn't see who was there). I had a headphone on so when Jackie started growling, I took it off and listened and I heard footsteps. I woke up my boyfriend and told him, and he got up and searched around with a weapon in case. Luckily it seemed like they left (probably because of Jackie's growl and barking). It was really worrisome though x__x


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

why do always rant when im drunk

like

._.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2015)

Well, two issues.

*One:*
Yesterday I was off to collect my brother from school and I'm passing this couple on the way there, the male stops me and is trying to talk with me, so I listen and he's talking about the racial differences in my area (Me and the couple are white and there's A LOT of Muslims in my area) and he was telling me he shortly came back from the army and that he was in trouble with the police for starting racial fights around my area and was showing me that he was tagged and asked me for money so he could leave the area before he was caught being around here, had no money on me so he understood me and said thanks for my time, told me to not tell anyone I saw him but then asked for the time, I was on a thought of risks if I didn't take my phone out to check the time since I wasn't wearing a watch.

But I took my phone out anyway since I didn't wanna risk getting attack due to doubts or w/e, idk, but he said thanks and complimented my looks, asked his girl if I was handsome too, said I need to get a girl of my own lmaooo.

tl;dr, I thought I was gonna get shanked and robbed.


*Two:*
I bought a Wacom Bamboo tablet from my sister like a month ago and I've only like, used it once, but I wanna use it more but I keep getting off track lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

damn it...

also

i just wanna go away like.. ugh this place sucks


----------



## Ragdoll (Sep 25, 2015)

I just remembered im bi idk what to do I need heLP


----------



## Rasha (Sep 25, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> I just remembered im bi idk what to do I need heLP



I didn't know it was possible for one to forget their sexuality


----------



## mogyay (Sep 25, 2015)

i'm rly bitter we don't happy home designer just ugh i want it


----------



## tumut (Sep 25, 2015)

Are vms not working or something because I've vm'd a few people about trades and no reply despite them being active since I messaged them.


----------



## Ragdoll (Sep 25, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I didn't know it was possible for one to forget their sexuality


I found out when I was 7th grade and I denied it so i forgot about it but now it came back to me as a college student and im just thinking about it and im suffERING.

I need help, how to tell my mum D:

#themoreyouknow


----------



## riummi (Sep 25, 2015)

my friend is transferring schools next week :c


----------



## mogyay (Sep 25, 2015)

ok update from an hour ago i made myself feel better by preordering 3 more sets of amiibo cards


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> I just remembered im bi idk what to do I need heLP


U don't need help, lets just talk about hot boys and girls to eachother and you'll feel much better.


----------



## unravel (Sep 25, 2015)

You


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

SOME PEOPLE CALL ME THE SPACE COWBOY

freaking song go away

also ech drunk talks with people..


----------



## Farobi (Sep 26, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> You



3deep5me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

Farobi said:


> 3deep5me



4deep6me


----------



## Squidward (Sep 26, 2015)

riummi said:


> my friend is transferring schools next week :c



Ah this sucks!


----------



## mintellect (Sep 26, 2015)

I've had a cold for like three days now, and I feel miserable. I can hardly breathe. I've tried pretty much everything I can think of, and the solutions are only temporary. Ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

the dub of p4g

like why did you you even had to do an english one. it's not a real mainstream game and we can read the subs

(yes i hate those 'im too lazy for subs' peeps when it comes to games and most anime)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> the dub of p4g
> 
> like why did you you even had to do an english one. it's not a real mainstream game and we can read the subs
> 
> (yes i hate those 'im too lazy for subs' peeps when it comes to games and most anime)



What do you mean? Persona has sold millions of copies. I'm pretty sure it's a mainstream game.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> What do you mean? Persona has sold millions of copies. I'm pretty sure it's a mainstream game.



Well, yes it is but those Japanese/anime games tend to get bad dubs if they do.. Like at least give us the option jfc. Might be because it's the US edition of it but idk


----------



## Soigne (Sep 26, 2015)

i'm really not doing too good anymore lmao

i have plenty of friends but right now i just feel so bleh like i have no one to talk to and idk it's hard to explain?? and in school my grades are fine but it's because i'm busting my ass and i am so tired of it. i haven't done my homework for a week and UGH i am so so tired but i want to get caught up so i don't fail my senior year of high school and i just wanna sleep :')


----------



## tumut (Sep 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> the dub of p4g
> 
> like why did you you even had to do an english one. it's not a real mainstream game and we can read the subs
> 
> (yes i hate those 'im too lazy for subs' peeps when it comes to games and most anime)


I'm one of those peeps lmao. I think Persona has mainstream enough audience for a dubbed version to be a worthwhile cause. But yeah I think having the option of subbed/dubbed would be best.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 26, 2015)

paypal is making me get a code from my bank. i don't remember them doing this before ;_; starting to regret not having internet banking


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)

Lixx said:


> I'm one of those peeps lmao. I think Persona has mainstream enough audience for a dubbed version to be a worthwhile cause. But yeah I think having the option of subbed/dubbed would be best.



well yea idk if the eu version is different from the us one

but yeah that's what i kinda hate once it gets known it needs a crappy dub cause lazy (mostly) muricans


----------



## aericell (Sep 26, 2015)

my hair.......... ;-;


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2015)

i was rejected

again


i expected it but it still hurts


----------



## Albuns (Sep 27, 2015)

Spend TWO HOURS on this crap and having to retry all cause that stupid slime thing wouldn't get poisoned and now your little arse just to go and focus the mitigator.... real flipping smooth, RNG. Reaaal smooth.


----------



## aericell (Sep 27, 2015)

I've been thinking about this nonstop for the past 3 days and its bugging me so much that I don't know the reason why


----------



## radical6 (Sep 27, 2015)

flashbacks from csa trauma and **** so i just want to kill myself


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 27, 2015)

why did my teacher have to assign so much chemistry homework

also stop ignoring my messages...


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 27, 2015)

I just killed a fly and now its guts are all over my wall


----------



## Zane (Sep 27, 2015)

basically any time i get the urge to do some art my body's just like hm how about we have a migraine for 12 hours instead


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

now it all comes back... glad you watched it though


----------



## tumut (Sep 27, 2015)

Nothing like being sick on a weekend.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 27, 2015)

i should have a bigger fanbase


----------



## Feyre (Sep 27, 2015)

its monday tomorrow and i have school


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 27, 2015)

I need to study for my Macroeconomics test on Friday and the faster I get this done today the more I can enjoy my Sunday, but I just keep procrastinating to start.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I need to study for my Macroeconomics test on Friday and the faster I get this done today the more I can enjoy my Sunday, but I just keep procrastinating to start.



I feel ya man. I'm way too good at procrastinating.. but somehow I know I need to study for stuff lol


----------



## mintellect (Sep 27, 2015)

I see HHD everywhere I go, it's like it's taunting me because I still don't have the game, *cri*


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I see HHD everywhere I go, it's like it's taunting me because I still don't have the game, *cri*



this and i need to save, ech

also dad no need in being a douche you know how it is jfc


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 27, 2015)

there was a giant spider outside my room and i'm like realyl disgusted i hate spiders and what if there are more?? and where did it come from?? it was really big and disgusting, we've had one like that before in the last few weeks and they make me want to burn down everything just so they will die


----------



## riummi (Sep 27, 2015)

i want HHD so badly but its not worth the price ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> there was a giant spider outside my room and i'm like realyl disgusted i hate spiders and what if there are more?? and where did it come from?? it was really big and disgusting, we've had one like that before in the last few weeks and they make me want to burn down everything just so they will die



yeah i had a daddy longlegs in my lamp yesterday

like wtf.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 27, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah i had a daddy longlegs in my lamp yesterday
> 
> like wtf.


those are super disgusting too ): i wish bugs and other animals would just chill outside and never go inside. aaaaaAAA


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> those are super disgusting too ): i wish bugs and other animals would just chill outside and never go inside. aaaaaAAA



yes i freaked out almost hhhh i hate them so much and longleg spiders

and oh yes ://


----------



## Kristen (Sep 27, 2015)

riummi said:


> i want HHD so badly but its not worth the price ;-;



same here ;-; like i see almost everyone on my 3ds friends list playing it and it reminds me of how much i want it ;-;


----------



## Esphas (Sep 27, 2015)

im tired, but i dont want to sleep


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 27, 2015)

And they wonder why I never want to be home.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

is gonna be too cloudy anyways


----------



## Ragdoll (Sep 28, 2015)

does Marrakesh lipstick colour by Mac even still exist?

i need it *badly*


----------



## Megan. (Sep 28, 2015)

I caught a cold. ; w;


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 28, 2015)

Huge spanish test today, I am prepared, prepared to fail. He moves way to quickly and barely gives you a chance to actually learn the vocabulary but he also expects you to be studying 3-4 hours a day on Spanish alone. It is so incredibly difficult you may as well shoot my GPA at this point. What is worse is that my language requirements are filled, it is art/language to graduate, but colleges requires two years of foreign language, this is a nightmare :T


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Huge spanish test today, I am prepared, prepared to fail. He moves way to quickly and barely gives you a chance to actually learn the vocabulary but he also expects you to be studying 3-4 hours a day on Spanish alone. It is so incredibly difficult you may as well shoot my GPA at this point. What is worse is that my language requirements are filled, it is art/language to graduate, but colleges requires two years of foreign language, this is a nightmare :T



blech :/ i hate intense teachers like that.

also lol playing through hatoful boyfriend im bored


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

I should've gotten butter popcorn instead of jalapeno. I bet that would've made a better breakfast. x.x


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

probably

also wish id gotten some candy now but smh i cant because my teeth


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 28, 2015)

Moko said:


> blech :/ i hate intense teachers like that.
> 
> also lol playing through hatoful boyfriend im bored



It bites, he is expecting 50-60 new words and how to phrase sentences new in a week and a half, I can barely do 20 SAT words in english a week XD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 28, 2015)

I really had high hopes for living with my friends in a new place and everything has been such a huge let down. I hate this place and I never want to live with these people ever again. I still have like 9 months before I can move out and I already want to die.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

So it applied here too, well.

Also mom, really good idea to leave apple pie for one person. Oh well don't blame me you could have taken it to work.


----------



## doveling (Sep 28, 2015)

have a concert to go to tomorrow.. i was so hyped about it but now i really don't want to go; been feeling super negative lately

also Problem by Ariana Grande ft. iggy azalea is my practically my feels


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

I wanna go to concert too but not doing until November, ech then I have two though

(Whitesnake and Black Star Riders)


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 28, 2015)

I feel worthless and like a disappointment..... I'm not suicidal or anything to that much of an extent. Just superrrrrr down today.
I have no one to talk to either. I don't want to involve my parents because I don't want them to know I feel this way. I don't want to bother them with my petty problems.....
I just need someone to talk to ;;;;;


----------



## yoyo98 (Sep 28, 2015)

I've always had a sort of low self-esteem... People will say that being different is good, but there's a good different and a bad different. I'm the bad different..... Really bad.... I won't go into detail about the horrible thoughts about myself, but yeah.... I suck, and I'll never get better.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2015)

im starting to think i cant form real connections with people
like

when i get crushes I get over them easily
im so scared ill never be able to love anyone ???


----------



## riummi (Sep 28, 2015)

Beary said:


> im starting to think i cant form real connections with people
> like
> 
> when i get crushes I get over them easily
> im so scared ill never be able to love anyone ???



same here, i just think its based on personality. Some can get over love than others


----------



## riummi (Sep 28, 2015)

---whaa double post


----------



## mintellect (Sep 28, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I hate almost every girl in my gym period. I haven't really gotten to know any of them but I can just tell by the way they are with their friends. They're gossipy, catty and they just act stupid. I hate girls that walk in groups. I hate the ones that always get in trouble for talking about stupid things in class. I hate the ones that roll their eyes and call teachers mean when the reason why the teachers are like that is because of them.
> They don't even talk about interesting things. Why do you desire to talk so much? Don't you EVER run out of things to talk about?
> Apparently no. It's like they come up with any old crap just to keep talking. They talk about who likes who and who said what and stuff I have no clue why they're interested in. I like a guy, but do I go around talking about how hot he is? Do I go around all like "ZOMFG DID U HERE? BOB LIEKS JOE ZOMFG!!"
> No.
> ...



This, basically.


----------



## Zane (Sep 28, 2015)

i can't focus for more than 30 seconds at a stretch


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 28, 2015)

Beary said:


> im starting to think i cant form real connections with people
> like
> 
> when i get crushes I get over them easily
> im so scared ill never be able to love anyone ???



It's the opposite with me ;-; I've had crushes on tons of boys. And it's impossible for me to get over them. I'm still have a slight crush on someone I only knew for A DAY over the summer.


----------



## Locket (Sep 28, 2015)

I got sick over the weekend. I cant' sing  high d or it ends up like an old TV with th ehigh pitched noises (which I can hear)


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

wow i have so much homework but nah


----------



## aericell (Sep 29, 2015)

why do i keep coughing so much


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 29, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> This, basically.



Honestly I can relate, except it all started in gr. 3. THREE! Honestly, it's unfair. That bull**** shouldn't even happen until like grade 5-7! And being in a small school was no better. Having a school size that's under 200 means everything will spread like a goddamn wildfire. And I just had to be in the one class that was most notorious for getting into a deep pile of crap. I had a year-end fieldtrip nearly removed! He had only once had to remove that fieldtrip before (my teacher, that is.), and this wasn't all the girls. Only a few people brought us into the dogcrap I got stuck in and the rest of us people who actually worked for it almost lost it.

This is honestly why I wish gossip and rumors never happened and there was no such thing as 'age'. Age brings some sort of superiority over people and it brings in a lot of gossip it causes people to change as they learn about how the passing of time works.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

well... im glad you think that though


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Ahhh I'm a hard time wooing my crush ;u; also studies are getting the best of me :/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

oddly enough i dont regret cutting my hair even if it verry straightened out atm

also i wanna watch breaking the waves again but i know i cant and should not do it .. f'ck


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 29, 2015)

My dandruff is killing me slowly


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 29, 2015)

thinking whether i should get a N3DS now or just play with my current one till majority of the games are only for the new one.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 29, 2015)

i keep buying unhealthy snacks, going through so much guilt and then giving them to my brother, it's such a waste of money


----------



## Locket (Sep 29, 2015)

Someone took my orchestra books home. I can't study the notes, or play my violin properly without them, so there goes my grades thanks to someone who doesn't give a freak to check and make sure it's their books.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 30, 2015)

Club Nintendo has 100 minutes left until it closes and it won't load ugh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 30, 2015)

I really want to eat like a huge pizza, or burrito or something, like just something bad for me please...


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 30, 2015)

Home Sick again, mom is angry with me for being sick, it is always with my stomach, sorry I have a weak immune system mom, I would like not to be sick all the time ya know


----------



## milkday (Sep 30, 2015)

I was on this other forum and I was friends with this girl on there. She said she was quitting after we sorta fell out and I just found out she stayed and I'm pretty hurt because it was an accident, our falling out, and she hates me I think.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 30, 2015)

This week really sucks. Three exams coming up within the next couple days and I don't feel prepared enough to take any of them. I thought a light schedule would be easy to handle, but these classes have some really hard material. I don't know what I'm going to do honestly. I've never had bad grades before in a semester, but I think this one might change some things.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 30, 2015)

i keep stuttering lately and it is so annoying jfc


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

Esphas said:


> i keep stuttering lately and it is so annoying jfc



WITH A BRITISH ACCENT?


----------



## Esphas (Sep 30, 2015)

piichinu said:


> WITH A BRITISH ACCENT?



YES STOP


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

.. I hope it wasn't that bad.. and if I can help you I will.

Just don't..


----------



## Bubblepower (Oct 1, 2015)

im wondering if i got a good score on my test and its killing me
MUST HAVE STRAIGHT A'S D:


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a lot of unfinished homework and it's 6 am


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

Bubblepower said:


> im wondering if i got a good score on my test and its killing me
> MUST HAVE STRAIGHT A'S D:



Ik that feel, ive gotten everything at excellence (a in newzealand) EXCEPT a speech which was at merit(b) and that one merit out of 20 excellence just kills me 
I got high excellence in nuclear physics but couldn't talk that well infront of a crowd lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> I have a lot of unfinished homework and it's 6 am



I have 10 paintings, 15 a3 graphics drawings and an algebra test in three weeks

I feel ur pain


----------



## xRain (Oct 1, 2015)

i pretty much hate excursions that r graded...whats the point of skipping classes then?!


----------



## Feyre (Oct 1, 2015)

my hair won't cooperate with me


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

Aand now I'm late for school LOL


----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

My two week Spring break is almost over and I've yet to do something productive..


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

in other news: i made myself 30 mins late to class and said I had the wrong schedule and I finished the homework for that class.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

piichinu said:


> in other news: i made myself 30 mins late to class and said I had the wrong schedule and I finished the homework for that class.



Ahh yaayy


----------



## kassie (Oct 1, 2015)

I love waking up at 4:30 in the morning. Fun fun fun.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 1, 2015)

Children really annoy me, even the freshmen in my high school act like babies.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Ahh yaayy



yes but i couldnt study for my ape-con test so i probably failed HAHAHA!


----------



## Beardo (Oct 1, 2015)

I made a comment about Christians/Mormons, forgetting that 99% of the people around me are Christian. ****kkckckck


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

azure said:


> I love waking up at 4:30 in the morning. Fun fun fun.



or at 8 when you fell sleep like 3 hhh

also ... i hope you are okay... i miss you already


----------



## kassie (Oct 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> or at 8 when you fell sleep like 3 hhh
> 
> also ... i hope you are okay... i miss you already



I fell asleep around 1:30AM and work up at 4. It was an interesting day.


----------



## boujee (Oct 1, 2015)

sensitive people
sensitive people everywhere


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> sensitive people
> sensitive people everywhere



I want to like this post so many times


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> sensitive people
> sensitive people everywhere



umm excuse me but i am offended by this post uwu


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 1, 2015)

This nut @ss community


----------



## boujee (Oct 1, 2015)

piichinu said:


> umm excuse me but i am offended by this post uwu



you replied back to me?
-reports-


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 1, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> you replied back to me?
> -reports-



pls change ur signature it's nsfw and my innocent eyes cannot take it


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

yeah at least cover her shoulders :/


----------



## boujee (Oct 1, 2015)

OH OH OKAY
-REPORTS EVERYONE-

clearly i'm the bad guy!
scuffs


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> pls change ur signature it's nsfw and my innocent eyes cannot take it


Your avatar is making me so uncomfortable im reporting u


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 1, 2015)

daaaamn man you could at least cover up her knees :///


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 1, 2015)

when you find somthing in common with someone and that's all they ****ing talk about with you. My desk mate is an idiot.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 1, 2015)

how the hell am I going to have time for all this stuff


----------



## aericell (Oct 2, 2015)

i have a stats test tomorrow and what did we even learn since the last one


----------



## doveling (Oct 2, 2015)

i have a headache & i'm bored as ***


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

I have nothing to do


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 2, 2015)

I have the stomach flu


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

i want the new 3ds xl hhd bundle cause it's out today but i cant waste 300 bucks meow

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugilite said:


> daaaamn man you could at least cover up her knees :///



troll harder guys.
i hope you are joking lol cause that was so boring lol.


----------



## Zane (Oct 2, 2015)

shoulders are stiff i need someone to hit them repeatedly with a club or walk on them or something cuz nothing seems to work 4 them


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

I can't draw


----------



## Zane (Oct 2, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I can't draw



you can do it, just keep at it


----------



## kassie (Oct 2, 2015)

Ugh I promised someone I'd talk to them tonight but I just don't feel like socializing.


----------



## Llust (Oct 3, 2015)

people who talk trash about themselves are really irritating and its obvious a majority of them are just fishing for attention and compliments (i.e. 'ewh im so ugly,' *posts a selfie* or 'ughh my art is terrible,' *posts a fkg gallery of art*)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

mimihime said:


> people who talk trash about themselves are really irritating and its obvious a majority of them are just fishing for attention and compliments (i.e. 'ewh im so ugly,' *posts a selfie* or 'ughh my art is terrible,' *posts a fkg gallery of art*)



yes... attention seekers

also grandma.. you dont really have to come last minute about stuff. sure it would have been fun but im not made of money and i have a life sorry


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 3, 2015)

I hate my life so ****ing much right now...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I hate my life so ****ing much right now...



You may need someone to talk to. If so, I'm here for you.


----------



## boujee (Oct 3, 2015)

not everyone is worth your breath Emerald


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 3, 2015)

Sparro said:


> You may need someone to talk to. If so, I'm here for you.



Thank you for wanting to help me, but I talked about it to some other people at home so I feel a tiny bit better.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Thank you for wanting to help me, but I talked about it to some other people at home so I feel a tiny bit better.



Good luck with whatever is going on


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2015)

my headphones on top of my glasses make my ears hurt


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 3, 2015)

I have a sports game tomorrow and I'm nervous we won't win


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> I have a sports game tomorrow and I'm nervous we won't win



Don't be! Sports are all for fun 
What sport?


----------



## doveling (Oct 4, 2015)

schools about to start again.
ugh, i'm not ready


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Don't be! Sports are all for fun
> What sport?



Baseball/Softball c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Baseball/Softball c:



Good luck!
I play soccer; I know how you feel.


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

Left out yet again..


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2015)

Persona 4 Golden

Like.. really.

><


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Mm... to sleep in or not to sleep in, such a hard choice.


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Looks like they're still going through with the Angry Birds movie after all these years. Now my worst fear has been brought to life. The revival of the Angry Birds merchandise.



rip my sanity


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2015)

Aerate said:


> LOL



**** you.

also ugh stomach pains are the worst


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 4, 2015)

Friend's Hamster died today so she's rly depressed about that, feeling bad myself because it was the most adorable thing ever ;_;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 4, 2015)

The rift in my heart still remains,
sometimes with hope comes misery.
I am neither dark or light,
nor am I day or night.
I am simply caught between a world of love,
and one of sorrow.
I plead you fight for our happiness,
for it seems to appear and fade as time passes.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 4, 2015)

So I want to play Minecraft on the Xbox with the family but I have to do it using the internet for reasons. But, for some dumbass reason, my account can't go online so I can't just apply membership the easy way. I try to login to my account on the site to use the membership there.

NOPE.

It says my info isn't right even though I KNOW it's right. I keep trying to login and eventually I try a new email and it says it sent some email to it. I'm think 'WTF' and try to login to my email.

NOPE.

It says I need the secret answer thingy which I don't remember. I finally rage quit.

TL;DR - MS is making everything unnecessarily difficult. I'm angry about it.


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

i redownloaded league and now there's a virus on our computer ;;


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm in a really bad mood thanks my dad 
Cant wait to move out of this hell hole :] hopefully before I go insane and lose my ****


----------



## kassie (Oct 4, 2015)

I've noticed I'm a lot more irritable since my Wellbutrin was switched from 150mg to 300mg.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 5, 2015)

trying to come up with an "original experiment" for an area you're not even well-versed in is such a pain in the ass


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

riummi said:


> I'm in a really bad mood thanks my dad
> Cant wait to move out of this hell hole :] hopefully before I go insane and lose my ****



join the club. well he hasn't called for a while but he better doesn't or im probably gonna yell like a boss.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

so my daughter is in the Air force(just finished basic training only a few weeks ago and is now in Tech School) She had to go to the hospital tonight and had a fever of 104.1 was severely dehydrated and her pulse was 152. She is in San Antonio Texas and I am in Buffalo NY. It truly sucks that i can't be with her because we are so far away from each other. Kinda making me cry too.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 5, 2015)

HMCaprica said:


> so my daughter is in the Air force(just finished basic training only a few weeks ago and is now in Tech School) She had to go to the hospital tonight and had a fever of 104.1 was severely dehydrated and her pulse was 152. She is in San Antonio Texas and I am in Buffalo NY. It truly sucks that i can't be with her because we are so far away from each other. Kinda making me cry too.



oh dear! hope she gets better soon


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

HMCaprica said:


> so my daughter is in the Air force(just finished basic training only a few weeks ago and is now in Tech School) She had to go to the hospital tonight and had a fever of 104.1 was severely dehydrated and her pulse was 152. She is in San Antonio Texas and I am in Buffalo NY. It truly sucks that i can't be with her because we are so far away from each other. Kinda making me cry too.



oh noooo! i hope sheel be ok c:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

HMCaprica said:


> so my daughter is in the Air force(just finished basic training only a few weeks ago and is now in Tech School) She had to go to the hospital tonight and had a fever of 104.1 was severely dehydrated and her pulse was 152. She is in San Antonio Texas and I am in Buffalo NY. It truly sucks that i can't be with her because we are so far away from each other. Kinda making me cry too.



D: that sucks hard i hope she'll be alright...


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

Daughter is on bed rest for the day, which means she will have take two test tomorrow for her class(they test every day as you have to learn like a year or so of schooling in 2 months) She sounded kinda bad but says she is feeling better. Just wish I could be there for her. I guess it is just very bad virus she has. plus she will have to do her 5k run tomorrow(they do one every day) Just hope she gets better and over whatever virus she has fast. And my meds are NOT working at all through this. Kinda weepy and feeling alone, hate this damn weather we are having. Also have not slept yet in like 2 days so that is not helping. Just need a break.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 5, 2015)

Drove home at midnight, didn't get back until 2:30, got back to find some jerk in a Mercedes was parked in the spot I pay to park in, had to wait for a tow truck to show up, then still barely got any sleep after finally laying down at 4 am, then I tried to wake up around 9 to make it to class at 10, no way did that happen, I feel like absolute sh** and I'm dreading going to my class in 2 hours if I don't start feeling better and stop feeling like I'm going to puke every 10 minutes. 

And it's Monday. This suuuuucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

tell me why i dont like mondays..

yea mondays suck hard.

also egh **** going on meow.


----------



## aericell (Oct 5, 2015)

3rd wheel??


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

stupid period in a week.. and stupid belly stop getting swollen lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 5, 2015)

About to head out to my death, aka Business Statistics exam. I'm completely relying on the cheat sheet he let us make. That, and my process of elimination skills. I have an Accounting exam tomorrow as well as a project due Wednesday I'm not finished with. I can't wait for this week to be over.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> About to head out to my death, aka Business Statistics exam. I'm completely relying on the cheat sheet he let us make. That, and my process of elimination skills. I have an Accounting exam tomorrow as well as a project due Wednesday I'm not finished with. I can't wait for this week to be over.



jfc that's some tight schedule.. hope you make it!

and yeah this week is blah.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 5, 2015)

Moko said:


> jfc that's some tight schedule.. hope you make it!
> 
> and yeah this week is blah.



Everything is blah except for some people here. We should all make some holy tbt country where only nice tbt members may live lmao


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Why do I have to have a headache on a Monday?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Everything is blah except for some people here. We should all make some holy tbt country where only nice tbt members may live lmao



yeah kinda. lol i guess...

also ugh **** dad if u call tomorrow im gonna scold you so hard


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Moko said:


> jfc that's some tight schedule.. hope you make it!
> 
> and yeah this week is blah.



Yeah, I hate when my exams just happen to land around the same time frame. I have now gotten 2/3 done. I'm pretty sure I got a D or C on that Business Statistics exam. I'll be screwed if I get an F.


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 5, 2015)

I have so much **** to do but I simply can't give a ****

Why should care about the history behind the danish language? Wat


----------



## MaryOldacre (Oct 5, 2015)

I've been trying to get all my chores done to get my mom off my back about it so I can play Animal Crossing in peace, but nothing is ever good enough! I do the dishes? Well, I should have wiped down the stove too. I do that, and I should have swept the floor! I do my room, and why isn't my laundry done? After all the inside chores are done, why am I not mowing the lawn? Or picking up the dog's poop? I just...it never ends, and I'm sick of it. Nothing is good enough!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 5, 2015)

Bts fans hating red velvet for what wendy said when rapmon said the exact same thing -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

MaryOldacre said:


> I've been trying to get all my chores done to get my mom off my back about it so I can play Animal Crossing in peace, but nothing is ever good enough! I do the dishes? Well, I should have wiped down the stove too. I do that, and I should have swept the floor! I do my room, and why isn't my laundry done? After all the inside chores are done, why am I not mowing the lawn? Or picking up the dog's poop? I just...it never ends, and I'm sick of it. Nothing is good enough!



parenting done in a nutshell sadly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> Yeah, I hate when my exams just happen to land around the same time frame. I have now gotten 2/3 done. I'm pretty sure I got a D or C on that Business Statistics exam. I'll be screwed if I get an F.



ah D: i hope for the best then


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 5, 2015)

My face.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

i shud be in ur sig m8


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 6, 2015)

the homework assignment i just finished was such a piece of crap


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 6, 2015)

The fact that i can't draw fingers, screw you human anatomy


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Oct 6, 2015)

Thinking of moving up to Houston somewhere before Halloween or Thanksgiving
Worrying about finding a job and apartment(anyone know any good sites?).  

Have talked to my mom and brother about it, but the dad the is problem
He's been really pushing me to find one now


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 6, 2015)

I... failed. I failed my Accounting Principles I exam. A whopping 46%. I'm just so angry right now. I thought I understood the practice exam, but I guess not. I'm afraid to know what I got on my other exams. I couldn't take another F.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 6, 2015)

Some people in my class just started looking at me and laughing. Need to learn how to tune out what they do


----------



## mogyay (Oct 6, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Some people in my class just started looking at me and laughing. Need to learn how to tune out what they do



:/ that's awful, what a bunch of idiots

i just had a three hour nap which will now mess up my sleeping pattern for the week, yay~~


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 6, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> Bts fans hating red velvet for what wendy said when rapmon said the exact same thing -.-



Bts?


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 6, 2015)

I really wanna ask my crush something (who just so happens to be one of my best friends) but I'm to scared to


----------



## Limon (Oct 6, 2015)

My sickness, my arm pain, and my science project.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

It costed $278 000 000 due to wildfires. We lost one firefighter here in BC. His grave was marked with BC's first Good Citizenship Award.
He was a father of three. I didn't catch his name though.
On top of that, BC's big storm that hit the lower mainland costed $25 000 000. A young girl went into coma after a tree, potentially damaged from the storm, fell on her whilst she was playing on a playground.
I heard all this at once, today. It was too much to take in, and I bursts into tears.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

^wow holy ships D:

also wow right damn sorry for asking you about that i thought we could do something else for a change.. o well shrugs

- - - Post Merge - - -

also RIP Chantal Akerman


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah my PC's just infected with a lot of virus so a lot of slowdowns and crashes lately. Just trying to revitalize the whole thing, so I'm not much around these days, haha. That, and just life's been keeping me super busy lately :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 7, 2015)

This shift is infinite I swear, time has stopped moving and I am about to off myself... X.X Like seriously it's bee 4am for like 5 hours...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 7, 2015)

Omfg they're vacuuming the ceilings here in cherry pickers and the cherry pickers beep constantly when they move and I swear my brain is going to kersplode.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Omfg they're vacuuming the ceilings here in cherry pickers and the cherry pickers beep constantly when they move and I swear my brain is going to kersplode.



that sounds uuuugh i hate vacuuming sounds for hours ech ech

oh well instant ramen is ttly healthy not but its so gooood


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 7, 2015)

Broke my gamepad screen and have to spend money and get it repaired 
): 
It was out of rage in Splatoon, I normally don't rage at games and I'm kinda mad at myself >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

I NEED TO PLAY MORE PERSONA GDAMNIT


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 7, 2015)

totally feeling like I am not fitting in anywhere but then again who gives a flying crap anyways. sry but really that is how I feel. Don't know why I joined half the time. It is the Weather really. I hate this time of year.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

i kinda want to switch flight on FR cause plague ftw and i wanna spend more time there. :3


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 7, 2015)

I want to go home already. There's no way I'll be able to pay attention in my last class. I'm just too tired.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

ugh i want more hippie turt clothes ay.


----------



## aericell (Oct 7, 2015)

why cant you just leeeeeaavvvee


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

we really have fun but really im not a computer all day game kinda person, even if it seems like it


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2015)

UGHHHHHHHHHH i hate it when stuff like this happens...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

Hah why do I only have this dark voice when I'm sick  bleh


----------



## milkday (Oct 7, 2015)

sometimes i want to give up but it's not possible. i have to soldier on, keep my chin up, and never let my smile falter. giving up is never an option for me- i'll keep going until i just can't.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

I hope I don't get a cold. frick.

also

RIP Gail Zappa


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

omg those double post **** it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 8, 2015)

All these problems at work our first day open... I have a feeling there will be a bunch more tonight still... UHG!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

why  cant i always jav this voice fml


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 8, 2015)

I am stupid and can't speak Spanish to save my life


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

Persona 4 Golden

**** bosses


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 8, 2015)

I have 7 mosquitoes bites in my whole body...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 8, 2015)

If only college didn't make it impossible to miss a day. I hope tomorrow goes by fast.


----------



## boujee (Oct 8, 2015)

National honors society nominated me and a few other students to join by my school only gave up 7 slots to them so now we have to compete. Which is stressful for I'm book with AP classes that takes up most of my schedule and time after school for we get packets of homework due the following day.
So now I have to join some clubs and complete six hours of community service before joining.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 8, 2015)

My daughter is sick in the hospital again with a bad case of pneumonia. Which they told her on Monday at the VA hospital on Monday it was only a bad virus and then she was right back last night with being diagnosed with the pneumonia. I am so upset because she can only miss 16 hours of class time out of her tech school or she will be what is called recycled and will have to stay there in San Antonio for the whole Holidays and wait for the next round of classes to restart class again. She was doing so good, getting 100's on all of her tests(they test EVERY DAY) as they have to take what they would learn in about a year's time and learn it in two months. I don't normally ask for prayer but please pray for a speedy recovery as she is VERY ill right now.


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

body feels hot + super moody and do not want to bother anyone at the momentarily.
can't even sleep 



HMCaprica said:


> My daughter is sick in the hospital again with a bad case of pneumonia. Which they told her on Monday at the VA hospital on Monday it was only a bad virus and then she was right back last night with being diagnosed with the pneumonia. I am so upset because she can only miss 16 hours of class time out of her tech school or she will be what is called recycled and will have to stay there in San Antonio for the whole Holidays and wait for the next round of classes to restart class again. She was doing so good, getting 100's on all of her tests(they test EVERY DAY) as they have to take what they would learn in about a year's time and learn it in two months. I don't normally ask for prayer but please pray for a speedy recovery as she is VERY ill right now.



Oh no  virtual hug & sending my prayer to your daughter and for you. My mother was very worried when I was a child because she thought I had pneumonia but later found out I had asthma. I do not know the pain of a parent knowing their child is ill but I know it is never easy.


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 9, 2015)

This hot weather in nor-cal that's making me not sleep ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

Why am I so sleepy fml

also i should probably eat more than oatmeal for lunch but eh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> Why am I so sleepy fml



I've been sleepy too 

Also, someone fill in for me for my business class. I won't be able to sit still knowing it's my last class.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

hnnng i want more of yukio mishima's book he's such an awesome writer


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 9, 2015)

My hair is so bad right now, I took a look at it and immediately called my hair salon for an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 9, 2015)

i don't want to work today and tomorrow and sunday and monday my birthday is on monday smh work got me fcked up


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

i want more booze


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 9, 2015)

when you try to be nice and then the people who you're trying to be nice towards are salty/rude to you.
and my close friends wonder why I'm so dark. smh, you only get the same treatment you give out 

oh and i'm running out of chips.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

Seriously stop spamming me 24*7 I have other things to do jfc


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

I hit my head on my laptop when I went to lay down, it is bleeding slightly, dang it


----------



## Carfax (Oct 9, 2015)

I can't sleep..


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

Carfax said:


> I can't sleep..



um


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Oct 9, 2015)

still haven't found someone to refer for Smite
really want that Triumph and Agni skin


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 9, 2015)

i wish the comments of others didn't affect me as much as they do. i wish i could forget what they said, but the thought of something so hurtful seems to swirl around in my head until it consumes my thoughts. i wish everyone didn't think that i'm as worthless as my parents say.

but i'll try to stay positive. ^^


----------



## cinny (Oct 10, 2015)

Mmmm internet is still down rip my isp.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2015)

My tummy hurts and I am super tired... should have eaten something but then I would have slept less... not into working right meow... the night needs to go by fast.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm feeling conflicted between Nishinoya Yuu, Nagisa Hazuki, and Tsukishima Kei. Oh, the horrors of choosing between husbandos.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

p4g dungeons

like shadows are more annoying than bosses.. aight.


----------



## doveling (Oct 10, 2015)

i am becoming obsessive and paranoid~~


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

I wish I had the power to mute people in the morning.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

me too or just do whenever they are annoying.

also ugh screw weekends


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 10, 2015)

Well daughter is still sick and still in the hospital but I can't even talk to her because she didn't bring her charger with her so I have not talked to her since Wednesday so I have no clue how she is. SO stressed out and have not been sleeping. Getting depressed too. Only thing keeping me going is my son, this site and the return of my fall shows.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I wish I had the power to mute people in the morning.



HELLO ALBY!
SUCH A BEAUTIFUL MORNING


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> HELLO ALBY!
> SUCH A BEAUTIFUL MORNING



*Mutes*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 10, 2015)

HMCaprica said:


> Well daughter is still sick and still in the hospital but I can't even talk to her because she didn't bring her charger with her so I have not talked to her since Wednesday so I have no clue how she is. SO stressed out and have not been sleeping. Getting depressed too. Only thing keeping me going is my son, this site and the return of my fall shows.


Hope your daughter alives soon


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

being swollen before your period ugh.

also p4g

like ****ing NO IDK HOW THE HELL YOU GET THOSE THINGS

stupid game

i preferred smt so much


----------



## aericell (Oct 10, 2015)

how.. could i miss exo's dome concert livestream


----------



## Beardo (Oct 10, 2015)

Feel like I made a ****ty first impression


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 10, 2015)

When people share their opinions purely for malicious purposes.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

jesus you having fun i guess. grow up ffs


----------



## Albuns (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm starting to think this vow of silence is pointless...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

i want these dresses meow


----------



## yoyo98 (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't understand what's going on..... I know I don't have the best self-esteem, but lately I've been having really weird mood swings for absolutely NO REASON. One minute I'm really happy, then out of the blue I'm depressed as ****. I honestly don't know why since nothing even happened that would make me sad @_@


----------



## boujee (Oct 10, 2015)

That literally every OC I seen so far on this site has kimonos or aren't that interesting like wow! It's just oh I think I seen someone who has that exact format.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

300k to go more or less. wheee.


----------



## Carfax (Oct 10, 2015)

My parents just don't understand me


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Why can't I just stay away from it all, why must I get stuck in.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 10, 2015)

Carfax said:


> My parents just don't understand me


Welcome to "My parents dont understand" world! Poblation:∞


----------



## piichinu (Oct 10, 2015)

i dont like coloring


----------



## mintellect (Oct 10, 2015)

Someone already took Diancie as a username, what I was planning to change mine to. *rage*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm an idiot who ****ed up trying to put the bottom white strip on xD. I think it's cuz my mouth is too small. I also have a pool of saliva building in my mouth


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2015)

i have too much hw


----------



## Rasha (Oct 10, 2015)

sigh, I have taken the day off today because I feel very sick and exhausted. but I have a ****load of unfinished work on my desk, I don't know if I have made the right choice.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

I can't bring myself to do any hw but it's all due tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2015)

^like your elfen lied sig <3

anyways ugh i dont rly wanna call dad  but i need this book so eh


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Everything is loading so slowly and I'm trying to RP


- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> ^like your elfen lied sig <3
> 
> anyways ugh i dont rly wanna call dad  but i need this book so eh



Thanks haha


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

I really do wonder what the heck they're thinking sometimes.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Alby has a Popsicle collectable and I don't


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Alby has a Popsicle collectable and I don't



;3; B-but I won it in a raffle~


----------



## boujee (Oct 11, 2015)

When I'm reading a short one shot or some love novel and it ends up being twisted like 
Incest 
Rape 
Abuse/torture 
Or just no type of plot, the author was just like "*** it, there's two hot guys rights?"
And when you think that the people who read this *** up story will have the same mindset as you they're like:
"I love incest stories"
"This was sad but also hot"

And I'm just like no


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2015)

meeh im too tired like wtf am i getting a cold ><


----------



## boujee (Oct 11, 2015)

well since the lbgta thread is closed i guess i post down my inner conflicts here

lately i've been thinking of my sexuality and identity[well that' a lie, i haven't put much thought into any of this, just recurring thoughts or a lingering thought but not like wow i should think about this]. 

for my identity, i was born female and im okay identifying myself as female, so basically cis but at the same time not so cis for i don't want to be label for particular things i do, like oh you like makeup you're so girly or since i am female i'm not able to do the same thing a male can do and the list just goes on

for my sexuality i believe i am in the gray section. i hop between being asexual to demisexual to autochorissexuality[most likely this or demisexual but then again asexual] and i'm having problems with that for it varies. i may sit down and think wow i can imagine myself with some type of sexual attraction[probably just in the moment] but after that i'm back to being disgusted at sexual things period so idk

i'm still discovering myself and that's good but i sure as hell hate labels 
i'm just me ig


----------



## Carfax (Oct 11, 2015)

my primal urges


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2015)

oh you really dont get it do you.. siiiigh


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 11, 2015)

The LGBTQ+ thread is temporarily closed :c


----------



## milkday (Oct 11, 2015)

I just want to run away and this sounds like a dumb teen thing but when I'm 18 I will, with my friend. We'll go to France or wherever our feet take us. Just away from here


----------



## mintellect (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm getting braces in November, so this will be the last Holloween for two years where I can enjoy myself.
Luckily I'm allowed to eat whatever the **** I want until then as a last hurrah.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I'm getting braces in November, so this will be the last Holloween for two years where I can enjoy myself.
> Luckily I'm allowed to eat whatever the **** I want until then as a last hurrah.



Lucky you ._.
I can't most or any candy until 2017


----------



## aericell (Oct 11, 2015)

exhausted and still a load of homework to do tonight 



Magic Marshmallow said:


> I'm getting braces in November, so this will be the last Holloween for two years where I can enjoy myself.
> Luckily I'm allowed to eat whatever the **** I want until then as a last hurrah.



Braces aren't that bad, I still ate a lot of the same foods when I had mine and was still fine. Then again I don't really eat hard candies or anything. It was probably only the first few months that I was careful eating


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> exhausted and still a load of homework to do tonight



Dont worry,i have 2 exams and the geography exam will be kinda hard be thankful >:c


----------



## aericell (Oct 11, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Dont worry,i have 2 exams and the geography exam will be kinda hard be thankful >:c



waaaaa good luck ; ;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> waaaaa good luck ; ;



Thank you! nwn


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 11, 2015)

i hate this class and the articles we have to read


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2015)

time to grind for naoto fffff


----------



## mintellect (Oct 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Lucky you ._.
> I can't most or any candy until 2017



Well neither will I, soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't want to do anything.


----------



## boujee (Oct 12, 2015)

white 'merica


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 12, 2015)

It's mock exam week and I have a cold yaaaaaaay


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 12, 2015)

there's this guy in my class who's a total weeb/memelover. he and I are the only ones in the class who actually watch anime, so he's tried to talk to me about it (and other stuff) on multiple occasions, which is fine by me
 Buuut..... he's super annoying. he is super elitist and tries to teach me stuff I already know in condescending ways. he says these really lame and kind of offensive jokes all the time, and keeps joking about boku no pico (he mentions boku no pico at least 3 times every day???? wtf is his problem??) aND HE STILL LIKES THAT SHREK MEME OH MY GODDDD. i'm reALLY sick of him
he also tried to spoil both naruto and one piece for me when i was reading them and he just keeps being annoying in so many ways i want to scream and lit his trollface shirt on fire gO D I HATE HIM SO MUCH. 
i just needed to get this off of my chest thank u goodbye


----------



## Beardo (Oct 12, 2015)

I feel lightheaded and dizzy. Save meeeeeeee
I think I'm gonna pass out


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

I have a project due tomorrow

I haven't started


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)

Do you ever stop talking


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2015)

HOW DID I MISS ACID MOTHERS TEMPLE WERE PLAYING HERE TWO DAYS AGO FML


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

NO ONE HAS POSTED KN TNE RP FOR 5 MINUTES OMFGGG


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 12, 2015)

my tounge hurts and idk why


----------



## milkday (Oct 12, 2015)

my boyfriend wants to be a girl and i guess i like girls but it's just a little sudden


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 12, 2015)

I hate this stupid test


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

Cold showers were a good thing it said, cold showers would tighten up your skin they said... well all I got is cold skin and dizziness. x.x


----------



## boujee (Oct 12, 2015)

My aunt is being petty
She's upset that I didn't say hi to her so therefore she's giving me the silent treatment for one I didn't even know she was awake and if she is she's hella cranky for a long period of time. She mentioned saying hi to me when I went downstairs but I sure as hell didn't hear her.


----------



## uriri (Oct 12, 2015)

I can't sleep. And I also ran out of sleeping pills. Not only that, I have to go to work in an hour and my car won't start. What a great way to start the day +_+


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 12, 2015)

My USB just corrupted, everythign from age 9- now is gone


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2015)

5-page paper due on Friday and I've barely made it through the first chapter the book it's supposed to be on.. Why does it have to be so boring


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

stupid stomach +.+ oh well guess i'll have some booze


----------



## Beardo (Oct 13, 2015)

15 minute detention for being "late" to class. I was putting my stuff down as the bell rang, but I was right next to my chair. Kill me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

ummm wtf no that was still a bit low level apparently o well.

also i s2g get on rags already stupid stomach


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 13, 2015)

Landlady entered the home I'm renting from her without notice, locked all my pets in the closet, and cursed me out to my face for asking her to leave.
Then she called me now asking me to pay her the rent sooner than need be because she had people constantly coming in to see my home without me knowing and now people are interested so I better "step up my game."


----------



## tumut (Oct 13, 2015)

I love how my sig was removed but SockHead still has an actual screenshot of a confession in his.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 13, 2015)

I got bullied hard today


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 13, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I got bullied hard today



Why?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Why?


It was spirit week at school so today was senior senior day, seniors dress as seniors and all other classes as babies. 4 people other then me dressed up out of a school of 1300+.... all day I got called ******** and dumb, everyone was laughing and talking about me behind my back, literally every time I went outside or to a new class people were laughing


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

U should have **** on them and said "change my diaper b!tch"


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 13, 2015)

piichinu said:


> U should have **** on them and said "change my diaper b!tch"



Oh my, I would hate to be rude


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a hard time being a team player in games. I'm so used to playing things solo. I was doing/learning a raid today with a random group and I felt a mix of patience and anger from them as I was learning things. It's kind of hard learning in a group of guys. It's constant shouting back and forth.


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

I want to make my roleplay but there's one already active


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 13, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I want to make my roleplay but there's one already active



RP is a lot of fun, why not make some deviant or skype RP groups


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> RP is a lot of fun, why not make some deviant or skype RP groups



I'm too young to have Deviantart or Skype :/


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 13, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I'm too young to have Deviantart or Skype :/



There are a lot of other forums, if you can have one here why not on other places or do a PM/VM Rp


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 13, 2015)

The weather  It's still reaching 90 degrees during the day and we're in the middle of October. I don't remember autumn ever being like this in Northern California.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 13, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> The weather  It's still reaching 90 degrees during the day and we're in the middle of October. I don't remember autumn ever being like this in Northern California.



It is way to hot here XD I am with you, nor cal is to hot right now, it is 94 in my roomso super hot indoors ;3;


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 14, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> It is way to hot here XD I am with you, nor cal is to hot right now, it is 94 in my roomso super hot indoors ;3;



in your room?! omg do you have a fan or ac on? seriously the building i have all of my classes in at school has no ac and it's so stuffy and gross during the afternoon. i've been sweatin all day


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 14, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> in your room?! omg do you have a fan or ac on? seriously the building i have all of my classes in at school has no ac and it's so stuffy and gross during the afternoon. i've been sweatin all day



I have a fan in my room but no ac in the house, it is killer


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 14, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I have a fan in my room but no ac in the house, it is killer



yeah same. we have those like...portable ACs and it's giant, clunky, and loud. i just turn it on when it gets bad


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> yeah same. we have those like...portable ACs and it's giant, clunky, and loud. i just turn it on when it gets bad



In my room, I got a ceiling fan.

In my old elementary, our boiler was old and complete crap, and always under repair. It would turn on in the summer and heat the building, whilst turning off in the winter. It has to be at least 60 years old now XD


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 14, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> yeah same. we have those like...portable ACs and it's giant, clunky, and loud. i just turn it on when it gets bad



We live it out XD


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 14, 2015)

Sparro said:


> In my room, I got a ceiling fan.
> 
> In my old elementary, our boiler was old and complete crap, and always under repair. It would turn on in the summer and heat the building, whilst turning off in the winter. It has to be at least 60 years old now XD



yuck i can't imagine it being heated during the summer  i'd rather be freezing tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> We live it out XD



gotta live hardcore to be hardcore right?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 14, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> yuck i can't imagine it being heated during the summer  i'd rather be freezing tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Awww yeah you do XD it is so hot though


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2015)

i accidentally fell asleep really early nd now im confused


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

feeling a bit better but get on already dumb period.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 14, 2015)

Freaking cherry picker cleaning people cleaned right in from of my desk ALL NIGHT LONG! Omfg, so freaking loud and annoying. Thankfully they end before 5 every day so I only have to deal with it for half my shift, but goddamn, like so loud, they just beep and then vacuuming all over and over forever. But I guess after the fire it's good for them to clean every inch of the casino... I just wish I didn't have to be here while they do it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

ughhh that sound is so annoying

also i need to stop looking at dresses smh


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

ur face


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 14, 2015)

i get the worst anxiety around my new-ish swedish teacher only because she looks kind of like my new therapist?? also it's super disturbing and bad when she looks at me i just want to die and run away ah it's s o b a d. it's not even her fault, she's super cute and kind and i don't think she's a bad teacher or anything i just need to get the **** away from her whenever i see her and it's really, really bad.
aaa adults who look at you like that are the absolute worst that look makes me feel like i need to die and run because it makes me so uncomfortable and anxious and aaaaaAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

**** u stomach stop acting swollen like i havent done anything


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 14, 2015)

I made coffee and realized there was a crack in my mug all too late. ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

ugh ^ xD

also i need to upgrade my lair

well **** it if im losing 20k ...


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

TRYING TO FILL FORUM WITH LOTSA POSTS

SRILL NIT DERE YET


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

Why are there so many flies yuck


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

because flies suck 

also hmm ****


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 14, 2015)

There are people at my college with some pretty graphic images/videos of abortions they're using to support pro-life. I'm actually pro-life myself, but seeing these images all day really sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> There are people at my college with some pretty graphic images/videos of abortions they're using to support pro-life. I'm actually pro-life myself, but seeing these images all day really sucks.



those images are probably badly photoshopped and/or manipulated. also they are probs easy getting off some **** site anyways.

not that i will ever get why people are pro-life, but eh as long as they don't go propaganda it all over fine i suppose.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

These goddamn site errors


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

I can't think clearly after today.


----------



## Llust (Oct 14, 2015)

Spoiler:  



for gym, i somehow lost my leggings for like the third time this year :/ im assuming its bc i keep forgetting to put it back in my locker after class..so i had to borrow my friend's booty shorts. at some point during class while everyone was up on the field (including some guys i like and some really judgmental girls who just love to spread rumors & gossip), i got on my friends back for a piggy back ride bc why not?

i was on her back for like five minutes at most and the whole time i just heard laughing around me. didnt think much of it, but i ran my hand up my thighs just to make sure that the shorts i borrowed werent rising up and guess what - they were. the undergarment  under my shorts were completely visible for everyone to see bc my shorts were risen up so high and i was completely unaware of it >.< ughh..i still cant get over what has happened. i'll just be storing like five leggings in my locker from now on so i dont have to borrow any more shorts from people if i lose a pair


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 14, 2015)

Freaking sugar. If I try and stop eating so much sugar I go through horrible withdrawal headaches and it's almost not even worth it to kill my liver with all the pain pills I have to take, but killing myself from all the sugar isn't such a good alternative. Either way I'm going to feel like sht.


----------



## cinny (Oct 15, 2015)

I really want to move to my own place already.
My dogs don't deserve to live in such a toxic home.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

Windows updates like yes go on take half a day for nothing


----------



## tumut (Oct 15, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I can't think clearly after today.


Yaoi?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

mimihime said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, embarrassing stuff like this happens. People talk about stuff and then forget about it very quickly, too. So don't fret it :')


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

Lixx said:


> Yaoi?



all the things hes seen


----------



## milkday (Oct 15, 2015)

ahhh i feel like i'm trash and i am just a huge mess and embarrassment. i mean, i can't see without glasses, i have no co-ordination, i'm not special or quirky, and i am certainly not pretty. life just isn't fair.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 15, 2015)

It's always great realizing you're in wrong place after 3 years of being there. I want to leave but it just seems easier to wait until I graduate and not deal with the difficultness that would be transferring.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 15, 2015)

Long car rides give me a hella bad tummy ache.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Long car rides give me a hella bad tummy ache.



at least you know why lol.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

um wow

- - - Post Merge - - -



kisskissfall-inlove said:


> ahhh i feel like i'm trash and i am just a huge mess and embarrassment. i mean, i can't see without glasses, i have no co-ordination, i'm not special or quirky, and i am certainly not pretty. life just isn't fair.



then make urself special and quirky


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

piichinu said:


> um wow
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



dont be rude xx


----------



## Albuns (Oct 15, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> ahhh i feel like i'm trash and i am just a huge mess and embarrassment. i mean, i can't see without glasses, i have no co-ordination, i'm not special or quirky, and i am certainly not pretty. life just isn't fair.



Don't worry, everyone feels like trash at some point in their life. I've felt like trash ever since I was a sophomore.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

Esphas said:


> dont be rude xx



it's piichinu lol.

also i wanna watch this movie tonight mom dont u steal the telly


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 15, 2015)

i have to go to family friends three times this weekend rip
also im not seeing my therapist until tuesday and i need to look at her face so i know my swedish teacher isn't super scary
aaaaaa


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2015)

i hardly ever get bored like this but wow am i bored. so, so bored.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

Moko said:


> it's piichinu lol.
> 
> also i wanna watch this movie tonight mom dont u steal the telly



its moko lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

yes who else im an impersonator


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2015)

Ugh, there's this girl at my school who seems to talk behind my back and stare at me and roll her eyes at me. It's so annoying. Her named is Lacy, and just last Tuesday, my 7th hour English class were watching a "scary" movie about a story that was in our English textbook,  and she was starting at me. Here's the thing: I tend to overlook things. When she was staring at me, I thought maybe she was just thinking about something on her mind. I _knew_ she was staring at me, but I just tried to ignore it and watched the movie on the smartboard. Well, guess what? She wad still staring at me. Then when she looked away to talk to her friends and watching her stupid friend play on her phone (not even paying attention to the movie) she went back to stare at me again, this time rolling her eyes when she looked away. I am just so annoyed by her. She stares at me and thinks she so pretty. She thinks she's so smart, but she's so stupid that a plane could hit her. She hangs out with my friend Evan, and quite frankly, I think she's jealous of me. I haven't told my friend Evan about this, but I have a feeling she'll be my arch enemy for the rest of the school year.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 15, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ugh, there's this girl at my school who seems to talk behind my back and stare at me and roll her eyes at me. It's so annoying. Her named is Lacy, and just last Tuesday, my 7th hour English class were watching a "scary" movie about a story that was in our English textbook,  and she was starting at me. Here's the thing: I tend to overlook things. When she was staring at me, I thought maybe she was just thinking about something on her mind. I _knew_ she was staring at me, but I just tried to ignore it and watched the movie on the smartboard. Well, guess what? She wad still staring at me. Then when she looked away, she rolled her eyes. I am just so annoyed by her. She stares at me and thinks she so pretty. She thinks she's so smart, but she's so stupid that a plane could hit her. She hangs out with my friend Evan, and quite frankly, I think she's jealous of me. I haven't told my friend Evan about this, but I have a feeling she'll be my arch enemy for the rest of the school year.



Hit her on her mother****ing face sweetie u i'll see she wont stare anymore at you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Hit her on her mother****ing face sweetie u i'll see she wont stare anymore at you



XD, thanks for the advice...but I don't wanna hit her.  here's my plan though: make her so jealous of me and make her try to do something to me where my friend Evan and teachers can see it


----------



## Albuns (Oct 15, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> XD, thanks for the advice...but I don't wanna hit her.  here's my plan though: make her so jealous of me and make her try to do something to me where my friend Evan and teachers can see it



I'd suggest telling her that you and Evan are going out. Judging based on the reactions, she'll probably shrug it off and scream her head off when she's by herself. xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2015)

Also, I wish people would stop bullying and be freaking nice for once. -_- I wonder what the world would be like without bullying...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I'd suggest telling her that you and Evan are going out. Judging based on the reactions, she'll probably shrug it off and scream her head off when she's by herself. xD



LOL, yeah that'll show her  I'm laughing so hard at your post...

#lololololol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

the amount of hp is too damn high


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

how some people are bothered all the time


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 15, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Also, I wish people would stop bullying and be freaking nice for once. -_- I wonder what the world would be like without bullying....



*Sigh* Dawn,you're so innocent...lets keep dreaming together


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

Esphas said:


> im calling u out. this is about moko



um what gave you that idea LMAO


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

***** please i rule


----------



## boujee (Oct 15, 2015)

#shade

I got me a nice customize signature from the mods xoxo


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

I LITERALLY WASNT EVEN TALKING ABOUT YOU TBH


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

Esphas said:


> caps? someones getting a little bit ratty



u just want to have more excuses for urself to send in hate about me


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

bump <3


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

bump <3


----------



## Jacob (Oct 15, 2015)

mom and dad please stop fighting


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

bump <3


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

bump <3


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

bump <3


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

bump <3


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

bump <3


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 15, 2015)

We just found out our cat was killed today. My sister was the closest to her so she's taking it the hardest. It's just really sad since this is the second cat we've lost this year. Another one of our cats is also really old so who knows how long he'll be around.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 15, 2015)

c:< ehwoops too late, I already told them~


seriously tho, I keep procrastinating my homework with youtube and tbt.  someone help me.  please.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

bump <3


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

bump <3


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 15, 2015)

i called jambette ugly, and now i regret it.
she doesn't deserve this, she's too sweet. ):

- - - Post Merge - - -

what the heckie


----------



## aericell (Oct 15, 2015)

fell asleep doing my homework last night so now I have to do it all tonight.. so screwed for this class


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> c:< ehwoops too late, I already told them~
> 
> 
> seriously tho, I keep procrastinating my homework with youtube and tbt.  someone help me.  please.


That's not even why we edited but ok
--
My back hurts uwu


----------



## boujee (Oct 16, 2015)

That daddy kink is fcking gross 
People buying pacifiers like whet


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

you mean like daddy dom stuff. eh well i guess they are normal people, they just have a bit of odd fetish. i cant say it's for me but as long as they are healthy and both agree to it why not.


----------



## boujee (Oct 16, 2015)

nah
it's fcking weird and un-normal
don't play that card
they're weird and will forever be weird
if you're pretending that your boyfriend is your 'daddy' and you're dressing like you're a fcking infant to please your 'daddy' is fcking weird
they're making 5-year old doodles saying i love you daddy
buying pacifiers 

it's weird
i also don't need a reply for everything i say, just wanted to call you out on that


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

if you're going to listen to your music in class can you put some f'ing earplugs on
not everyone wants to hear
please


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> nah
> it's fcking weird and un-normal
> don't play that card
> they're weird and will forever be weird
> ...



I'm not playing any cards just wondering why you find them "gross". It's their lifestyle. Sure there might be a few per cent of those being ****ed I don't know. But as I said as long as both agree and it's not harming them or people around them it shouldn't be any problem.

Also I highly doubt they bring the subject up totally randomly at work 

Call hey dude, I have opinions and if I want to write them I do. Feel free to ignore me.


----------



## Demquas (Oct 16, 2015)

I went to art club and sat with two of my friends. One person who's nice but we're not friends with sit at the table. Then my friend's friend sits there. They keep talking about Homestuck and sexuality while the rest of us at the table are silent. They also kept cussing like wth. I'm not against what they like, but at least talk to us or talk about something different -3-


----------



## boujee (Oct 16, 2015)

It's harming me mentally, physically, and emotionally
My face physically cringes in disgust for I can't unsee what I seen which leads me to being mentally scared and continues to harm my positive outlook on life for I know there's people like this.

And it's good that you love to add your two-cents to everything but not everyone wants to hear it. I didn't ask. They didn't ask. My response wasn't asking for Moko to step in and mark their turtle territory(lol like s hippie -smacks my knee).
But that's my opinion. Feel free to ignore.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

You haven't seen bad things if that's the worst you've seen, aight.

What did I play? So just because I've seen a bit more than you have mean I can't post 4 lyfe? Not marking any territory either. Also it's a forum, no inner circle for proclaiming disgust over a subject you obviously don't know about.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

Moko said:


> You haven't seen bad things if that's the worst you've seen, aight.
> 
> What did I play? So just because I've seen a bit more than you have mean I can't post 4 lyfe? Not marking any territory either. Also it's a forum, no inner circle for proclaiming disgust over a subject you obviously don't know about.



i think its more that they know about it and think its gross and thats fine


----------



## boujee (Oct 16, 2015)

LOL
zzzzzzz
I'm sleep 
Sweetie, are you calling yourself old? And that(I quote) "seen a bit more than you". Aha. I've seen lots of sht. I've gone through a lot of sht. I experience a lot of sht. I'm dealing with a lot of sht right now and I'm quite young. I know what a daddy kink is and why I'm saying is weird cause I know. I know people have kinks and I have preferences. I find it weird. They're weird. So go take several seats.

Now you're bothering me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm also not sure what you've seen since all you do is talk on forums. I don't even think you know what the outside looks like.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> LOL
> zzzzzzz
> I'm sleep
> Sweetie, are you calling yourself old? And that(I quote) "seen a bit more than you". Aha. I've seen lots of sht. I've gone through a lot of sht. I experience a lot of sht. I'm dealing with a lot of sht right now and I'm quite young. I know what a daddy kink is and why I'm saying is weird cause I know. I know people have kinks and I have preferences. I find it weird. They're weird. So go take several seats.
> ...



Probably older than you. Oh and play on the angsty peep going through stuff. Also yes I do more than post here, both outside my can and inside it.

Yes there are weird things but people blurting out everywhere they find it gross without even looking things up(or even if they do, playing ignorant) is annoying.

Mission accomplished, now where's my achievement?


----------



## boujee (Oct 16, 2015)

'oh play the angsty peep going through stuff' 
i just find it cute that you think i don't know what i'm talking about which sadly makes you a hyprocrite with your wording, playing ignorant

i can go in depth in what a daddy kink is
i can elaborate on the intercourse
the turn-ons
the role-play
the meaning

this is so sad cause you make no sense
you're mad cause you get upset that people may or may not know what they're talking about when the overall truth is that you don't know for you don't know their intentions, their reasoning behind it, etc, which ends up making you quite ignorant for this is your assumption


your mission was to end up playing yourself on a kid's forum
you accomplish the no-life achievement for where you thought you were doing great but you weren't


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 16, 2015)

i just witness a murder


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

umm no way i could have made that persona by then jfc game.

then don't post yourself and act like an emo tween jesus.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

it must be snowing because someone just got #sleighed


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 16, 2015)

damn
even they know they got drag
had to bring up something else


----------



## Jacob (Oct 16, 2015)

the basement is a fking dangerous place


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> you're mad cause you get upset that people may or may not know what they're talking about when the overall truth is that you don't know for you don't know their intentions, their reasoning behind it, etc, which ends up making you quite ignorant for this is your assumption



Nah, I'm not mad. It's fun arguing with kids lol. And the main point was I don't find it overly disturbing or gross as long as they know what they are doing, which I think most do. It's not a thing you just jump into regardless of kink/fetish.

Also if you know more than everyone else, you tried really good at showing the world.


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 16, 2015)

Moko said:


> Nah, I'm not mad. It's fun arguing with kids lol. And the main point was I don't find it overly disturbing or gross as long as they know what they are doing, which I think most do. It's not a thing you just jump into regardless of kink/fetish.
> 
> Also if you know more than everyone else, you tried really good at showing the world.



that's like sad
you're basically saying you have no life
she said her opinion
and you added your 'two-cent' which wasn't worth much


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

Life. Death. Everything. Ever.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> that's like sad
> you're basically saying you have no life
> she said her opinion
> and you added your 'two-cent' which wasn't worth much



Hahaha, I actually do. I just don't like shouting it loud all over the internet.

two-cent? Lol.


----------



## boujee (Oct 16, 2015)

Moko said:


> Nah, I'm not mad. It's fun arguing with kids lol. And the main point was I don't find it overly disturbing or gross as long as they know what they are doing, which I think most do. It's not a thing you just jump into regardless of kink/fetish.
> 
> Also if you know more than everyone else, you tried really good at showing the world.



'Also if you know more than everyone else, you tried really good at showing the world'
lol that was you
never said i know anything, so you're talking about yourself since you mention knowing more than moi
'It's fun arguing with kids lol.'
babygirl you're dragging yourself, you doing all the work

congratulations, basic


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh god you are so defending, I love you.

Anyways. Stomach stop acting, you got your rags now go sleep.


----------



## boujee (Oct 16, 2015)

my nose hurts


----------



## piichinu (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

it's really foggy here now haven't had in forever o_o


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 16, 2015)

the thing that hurts is that this whole argument began with daddy kinks


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 16, 2015)

Spending my Friday night home alone and watching Netflix :/


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Should I confront my inner yandere?


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

RP's kill me on the inside.


----------



## Murray (Oct 16, 2015)

Please remember that post quality rules apply here. Also, stop commenting on other people's posts with the intention of arguing/debating or else this thread may be closed (again).


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> RP's kill me on the inside.



Can't wait for the sequel >.<


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 16, 2015)

Kanapachi said:


> the thing that hurts is that this whole argument began with daddy kinks



I need to stop checking the basement..


----------



## piichinu (Oct 16, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> the basement is a fking dangerous place



im bothered rn


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

I _used_ to like the basement. it has become trash in my eyes now.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

I wonder if it's a good idea to contemplate so deeply on a topic that's better left untouched right now...


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Should I confront my inner yandere?



Confront it. You won't regret it. ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

To be honest, I wish I knew what was bothering me.
There are just some days where some people get this overwhelming feeling of despair, and it's awful. You feel alone and sad and sick and tired. You don't wanna get up, don't wanna shower, don't wanna eat.
You don't know if it will get better. It will, but it surely doesn't feel like it.
Maybe that was too much. I dunno. I wanted to vent.

Sorry! D:


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 17, 2015)

I just had to wait 7 hours for windows 10 to download, made me go nuts


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I just had to wait 7 hours for windows 10 to download, made me go nuts



This is why I hate windows, everything is so slow downloading even if your computer is good.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

listening to akina nakamori. THAT NOSTALGIA DOE


----------



## tumut (Oct 17, 2015)

That people think the fire emblem avatars= shs.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 17, 2015)

Woke up today with a mini gallbladder episode. My back was aching pretty bad and after I took a hot shower to relieve the pain, I felt a small pain in my upper stomach for about an hour or so. I ate some fried chicken tenders yesterday at Cracker Barrel, but those don't usually give me an attack since they're not as greasy. It could have been the Reese's Cups I thought Id' be okay eating.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 17, 2015)

windows 10 actually sucks. Microsoft edge is the only thing I like about it.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 17, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> windows 10 actually sucks. Microsoft edge is the only thing I like about it.



Agreed, it messed up my laptop's touchpad, so now it occasionally freezes.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 17, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> windows 10 actually sucks. Microsoft edge is the only thing I like about it.



Yeah, I thought it was cool at first, but I switched back to 8 after it caused sleep problems with my computer and the whole spying controversy with it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> windows 10 actually sucks. Microsoft edge is the only thing I like about it.



Yeah it's still buggy as hell and idfk care about start anymore, you can get that free otherwise. also you do have a slightly smaller start menu in 8.1 anyways


----------



## boujee (Oct 17, 2015)

I wonder how older people feel knowing their more closer to inevitable death


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

STUPID PERSONA RECIPES FML.

like

really ..no no


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yeah it's still buggy as hell and idfk care about start anymore, you can get that free otherwise. also you do have a slightly smaller start menu in 8.1 anyways



it is actually working better so far but from what you all said I will keep an eye out for those symptoms


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

Really? 

Well I'm fine with 8.1 and unless they force me to upgrade I probably won't unless it comes with a possible new computer, I don't want a crapton of bugs on me meow.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> Really?
> 
> Well I'm fine with 8.1 and unless they force me to upgrade I probably won't unless it comes with a possible new computer, I don't want a crapton of bugs on me meow.



With windows 8 I could barely use the internet and would get DCd from the connection repeatedly, haven't had that yet


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> With windows 8 I could barely use the internet and would get DCd from the connection repeatedly, haven't had that yet



that's good though. my internet is kinda crap in general with whatever windows so


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 17, 2015)

Right around this time was when I got the call... The call that you were no longer with us.. To this day I still cry, and think of ways I could have saved you, of ways I could've stopped what happened. But.. Here we are old friend, a year. A year already! Time really flies. Sometimes, I think I hear you and I turn around, only for it to be someone else. It breaks my heart, it really does, to see someone so young and alive be snatched from us. But you are okay now, and I know you are watching over us, and raising hell like you always did. I haven't forgotten you, and like I promised to you the day they set you down I never will. You were loved by so many, and still are. We only hope you are at peace. I miss you, and I can't wait to see you again.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Every bone in my body feels broken atm I can't move


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 17, 2015)

Marmite

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Ugh, there's this girl at my school who seems to talk behind my back and stare at me and roll her eyes at me. It's so annoying. Her named is Lacy, and just last Tuesday, my 7th hour English class were watching a "scary" movie about a story that was in our English textbook,  and she was starting at me. Here's the thing: I tend to overlook things. When she was staring at me, I thought maybe she was just thinking about something on her mind. I _knew_ she was staring at me, but I just tried to ignore it and watched the movie on the smartboard. Well, guess what? She wad still staring at me. Then when she looked away to talk to her friends and watching her stupid friend play on her phone (not even paying attention to the movie) she went back to stare at me again, this time rolling her eyes when she looked away. I am just so annoyed by her. She stares at me and thinks she so pretty. She thinks she's so smart, but she's so stupid that a plane could hit her. She hangs out with my friend Evan, and quite frankly, I think she's jealous of me. I haven't told my friend Evan about this, but I have a feeling she'll be my arch enemy for the rest of the school year.



Maybe you're her senpai


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 18, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like someone might like me romantically, but I feel like if I asked then I'd get it wrong and just look stupid and egotistical. 

I feel stupid just posting this.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 18, 2015)

Because I got nervous during my first softball game of the season, I moved from third base to outfield. Now, halfway through the season, they've only placed me back once. It's kind of annoying because it was simply nerves that messed me up.


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2015)

hmm actually nvm i don't feel like complaining for once. lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 18, 2015)

there's this dog around here that will start barking every evening/night.  control your animals


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)

oh you cinema gonna drain my quiche down the drain. o well not everyday you're going to see Filipino movies from the 70s on a big screen.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 18, 2015)

"Near to you, I am healing but it's taking so long 
Cause though he's gone and you are wonderful 
It's hard to move on"

lyrics


----------



## Esphas (Oct 18, 2015)

a lot of people on this site tbh


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 18, 2015)

plot resetting is making me want to grate my own ears off


----------



## milkday (Oct 18, 2015)

i'm finally meeting my boyfriend irl on the 28th and i'm super worried i'll mess up or say something dumb or just embarrass myself. also he's Swedish with a skane accent so i'm super worried I won't understand him or his parents won't understand me or my mum ;-;


----------



## Saylor (Oct 18, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Sometimes I feel like someone might like me romantically, but I feel like if I asked then I'd get it wrong and just look stupid and egotistical.
> 
> I feel stupid just posting this.


Same. I'm sure they wouldn't think you're egotistical, though. If you ask you might find that they actually do like you, but if they don't they probably wouldn't hold it against you for asking!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)

When you solve a crossword

AND YOU GET EVERYTHING BUT TWO ****ING WORDS THAT MAKE NO SENSE LIKE WTF


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 18, 2015)

I feel like what I do isn't worth it


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 18, 2015)

My throat is all knotted up :') that's what I get when I am emotional huh? I am just glad people are coming to visit you. I fear when I pass no one will visit me, but as long as they visit you and remember you, it doesn't matter ^.^


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)

why do i watch stupid gifs of a crab with putin's head on it xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> why do i watch stupid gifs of a crab with putin's head on it xD



wait wot?!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> wait wot?!



imgur crap lol.


----------



## Locket (Oct 19, 2015)

All I want to do is listen to all the music I want to Youtube, no need to tell me that I can't watch The Piano Guys southern Utah video BECAUSE THATS WHERE I'M FROM

I hate google chrome to no end right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2015)

Umm, switch browser. Also set it to Worldwide?

anyways I want the P4DAN LE BUT ITS LIKE OVER 100 BUCKS ****


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 19, 2015)

I am physically exhausted but I have to go to school


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 19, 2015)

just realised after reading an essay i've now handed in that there was a spelling mistake (an obvious one) argh. >.<


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2015)

bruh please get a hobby or something


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 19, 2015)

This guy who sits beside me keeps telling me my answers are wrong on a test and that it's super easy. Then when we get it back I get the answers he says I got wrong are right and he ends up failing the test. It's annoying af but also kind of funny


----------



## piichinu (Oct 19, 2015)

ok so im in AP chemistry right
well for homework we have to stitch together a mole plushie

and dress it up

and i have to make mine look like donald trump

its worth a grade.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

Want to RP but no one's on ;-;


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm craving an epilogue to the War of Four Nations


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Want to RP but no one's on ;-;



Same here! Dang people are in different time zones


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2015)

WHY CANT THE WORLD BE ONE TIME

Y U DO DIS UNIVERSE


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

Will this ever get better


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 19, 2015)

This is the worst semester I've ever had at college. I was certain I did good on my accounting project, but my grade was updated to a 48%... I even went to see the tutor who helped me get a really good head start on it. I already failed the last exam and have been failing the quizzes too. I don't think there's anyway for me to pass unless I magically got amazing scores on the upcoming exams. On top of that, I am completely lost in Business Statistics. All these numbers and formulas I just have no idea what's going on. Maybe I should consider a different major...


----------



## milkday (Oct 19, 2015)

We are working on what's wrong with me but I feel sick


----------



## mogyay (Oct 19, 2015)

it's 4am send help


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 20, 2015)

i'm freaking terrible at speaking up during article discussions and that will never change


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> i'm freaking terrible at speaking up during article discussions and that will never change



same lol.. i try to work on it though.

also ugh dad why you now. this is like the worst timing fuuuuu


----------



## Mayuu (Oct 20, 2015)

What bothers me is, the fact that none of my friends play new leaf.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

so many good films this is gonna ruin ma wallet


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

i was so surprised today


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

Why are you so slow with handing out beta keys, Dragomon? :C


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

also

p4dan

that
le
i
want
now


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 20, 2015)

Can't make money at this age to buy a wii u.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2015)

Ugh...so we had new seating charts today in Math. And I'm sitting exactly in front of where a girl that hates me. It's so uncomfortable


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ugh...so we had new seating charts today in Math. And I'm sitting exactly in front of where a girl that hates me. It's so uncomfortable



take this opportunity to rub ur hair and arms all over her desk and constantly drop things near her desk so shes forced to pick them up. but ask nicely. then rock ur chair back a lot and always make sure its difficult for her to see the board. take her out


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 20, 2015)

Too many things but singing karaoke with people who secretly have a crush on me is shocking.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 20, 2015)

Writing a resume and realizing... I have basically zero work experience and I graduate college in like 2 years :~D


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

I feel so tone deaf when I sing and a lot of it is because my voice is deep and I can't really hit those high notes :'( I record myself singing to see but the notes in the songs I sing are so high my vocal chords feel weird

I also can't hit really low notes. **** my voice.


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

all this senior stuff + other schoolwork is so overwhelming rn


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I feel so tone deaf when I sing and a lot of it is because my voice is deep and I can't really hit those high notes :'( I record myself singing to see but the notes in the songs I sing are so high my vocal chords feel weird
> 
> I also can't hit really low notes. **** my voice.



In choir I feel that all the time... I hate feeling so incorrect, but I bet you will get better, everything just needs practice


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 21, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Writing a resume and realizing... I have basically zero work experience and I graduate college in like 2 years :~D



I'm in graduate school but damn I relate to this so much. I feel your pain.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 21, 2015)

I yawned huge this morning and felt a pop in my jaw and it still kind of hurts lol I hope it's nothing too bad.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 21, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> In choir I feel that all the time... I hate feeling so incorrect, but I bet you will get better, everything just needs practice



Worst part is that I was in choir for 4 years (force join) and I could hit all the notes really well.

You know what stinks? Puberty. A+ if you get the pun


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2015)

it's 3 a.m. i just got out of bed because some loud banging which i assumed was knocking woke me up, but when i looked out the front door there was nothing and nothing when i looked out the back door either. now that i'm more awake i'm not even sure if i really heard it or if it was just some really vivid dream, but i realized i didn't look out my bedroom window before i went to the door and now i'm too nervous to go back in LOL gotta kill time til the sun comes up


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2015)

it's ghosts ? lol

also ughhhh i want p4g now.. ya the normal game its so good fml xD


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

these projects are going to wreck me


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 21, 2015)

whatever I do it isn't good enough


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

piichinu said:


> take this opportunity to rub ur hair and arms all over her desk and constantly drop things near her desk so shes forced to pick them up. but ask nicely. then rock ur chair back a lot and always make sure its difficult for her to see the board. take her out



XD yeah


----------



## boujee (Oct 21, 2015)

I wonder what warning I'll get next 
Let's go sensitive people


----------



## mogyay (Oct 21, 2015)

i had a whole tub of pringles and my gums hurt


----------



## piichinu (Oct 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I wonder what warning I'll get next
> Let's go sensitive people



reported :/


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2015)

I am at school still, got out at 2 XD


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

The fact that I want collectibles but everything is expensive and how I'm so conflicted on wanting to spend my tbt but not wanting to at the same time c':


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> The fact that I want collectibles but everything is expensive and how I'm so conflicted on wanting to spend my tbt but not wanting to at the same time c':



I would spend on an investment, something harder to find and not spend on all the little things, that is my advice


----------



## Llust (Oct 21, 2015)

just got my braces tightened and like five brackets replaced >~< im so hungry but it hurts to even bite down, should have ate something before getting them tightened lol


----------



## Hatori (Oct 21, 2015)

What's bothering me is the fact that I don't have enough snacks to satisfy my cravings OTL


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 21, 2015)

That gamzee should have voice called me by now but noo


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

so unreliable when i need you lmao


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Did something to my right calf at soccer practice, I hate it. It hurts like hell.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Did something to my right calf at soccer practice, I hate it. It hurts like hell.



Done that so many times XD One time I got clothes line flipped and hurt my back, just had to run it off, hope you feel better soon


----------



## cinny (Oct 22, 2015)

The news I just got.
I really wished this was a prank.


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

cinny said:


> The news I just got.
> I really wished this was a prank.





I'm here if you want to talk *hugs* <3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> That gamzee should have voice called me by now but noo



be glad they don't lmfao.

also im getting into deep persona 4 golden s*ht meow


----------



## Mayuu (Oct 22, 2015)

Severe stomach pains,oh the joys of having bad health.


----------



## cinny (Oct 22, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I'm here if you want to talk *hugs* <3



Ilu <33 will reply back to pm soon LOL.

Yesterday was unreal, esp my nightmare lolz 
Called my mom's bf a money moocher & made him feel awk in the house. Zz


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

saturday bleh i so not wanna go there fml


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 22, 2015)

my friends dad banned her from using skype because apparently "you cant trust people you havent interacted with in real life -_-"


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ahh there's that fire. I missed that. I am proud you can stand up for yourself now at least. Now you can fight your own battles without me as your ally.


----------



## boujee (Oct 22, 2015)

That I be hype playing animal crossing then later I'm just meh


----------



## Jacob (Oct 22, 2015)

apparently having collectibles makes me uncool so i discarded them all !!! LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

ems said:


> my friends dad banned her from using skype because apparently "you cant trust people you havent interacted with in real life -_-"



the hell?

wow lol i talk to quite a lot of people i haven't mean rl for reasons but why cant you trust. ofc there are warning lamps to some people but as long as you dont reveal it all you should be fine.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 22, 2015)

Moko said:


> the hell?
> 
> wow lol i talk to quite a lot of people i haven't mean rl for reasons but why cant you trust. ofc there are warning lamps to some people but as long as you dont reveal it all you should be fine.



It really sucks, i've been talking to her for atleast 5 months on skype, and if that doesnt warrant atleast the slightest bit of trust, i dont know what does


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Thinking of closing my art shop soon but I dont want to.... people are getting to me pretty hard lately


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

ems said:


> It really sucks, i've been talking to her for atleast 5 months on skype, and if that doesnt warrant atleast the slightest bit of trust, i dont know what does



yea.. wow. gotta hate strict dads -.-


----------



## okaimii (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a lot of homework to catch up on but I'm way too tired to do anything.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2015)

Allergies.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> Allergies.


yes.. idk your allergies but i hate being allergic to nuts/peanuts so much ugh.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 22, 2015)

i want to go home


----------



## brutalitea (Oct 23, 2015)

This is bothering me.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2015)

Tae said:


> This is bothering me.



i feel ya my wifi sucks so bad fml. the cons of living in apartments i guess.

also hnng dont want weekend fuuuu


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nonono snow is not allowed to be here. At all.


----------



## boujee (Oct 23, 2015)

People that copy the fire emblem signature format 
They thought they had friends


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 23, 2015)

I am really not looking forward to my last class today. We're supposed to make a team contract for our group project making certain rules we'll follow. I don't even remember who my members were or if they even remember me since I was added last minute. I just hope we don't get together over the weekend because I didn't want to start the project yet since it's due in 12 days.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2015)

My mom moved all my cosplay stuff and lost over $100 in wigs, GREAT, now here I am at school looking like an even bigger idiot


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2015)

Kanji I hate your bath house so much you can't grind at all and the former stages I'm not even gonna mention


----------



## boujee (Oct 23, 2015)

That literally everyone on this site is on the ugly meter


----------



## Squidward (Oct 23, 2015)

Period cramps and the fact that I'm still not a multimilionare.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

I've spent so much time playing Fallout 3, I've forgotten how to type fast XD


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

How I've had bad luck this week and I've been embarrassing myself in public by dropping my stuff on the ground, loosing my stuff and tripping over things and almost wiping out. :'D


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 24, 2015)

I really hope this delivery guy hurries and brings me my Chinese. I literally haven't eaten all day and I need Chinese food


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

I want Doritos and we're out of Doritos


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm concerned with the fact that the CMC keep showing up in episodes, yet in my headcanon, they're supposed to be in Kalos. But it's not my problem.


----------



## cinny (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm so stressed out. 
I miss everyone but blah??


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm a little stressed out about my History homework and how I need to stand up in front of the whole class and talk in front of like 30 or something people...I'm a little scared.  also, there are just some people irl that are bothering me right now...


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 24, 2015)

Should I really eat this cookie?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 25, 2015)

Mom called me a dumb *** when I constanly make it on the honour roll :/ Have never seen her name


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 25, 2015)

Having to face the past and the harsh reality ahead. Memories keep coming back and not ones I'd like to think about. They're just hard to deal with.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 25, 2015)

I was super hungry and my mom brought me something from this new wok place and I've been waiting for an hour for her to get home and the wok was so bad omg.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans said:


> Having to face the past and the harsh reality ahead. Memories keep coming back and not ones I'd like to think about. They're just hard to deal with.



i feel you.

also school starts on the 3rd. i kinda look forward cause then my parents will shut up for some time but im gonna miss spending time with my friends ;u;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 25, 2015)

Ugh. I feel terrible right now. I risked having pepperoni pizza last night and ended up getting a really bad gallbladder attack today. I still feel it right now and it's painful as heck. I got maybe only a couple hours of sleep before the back pain woke me up from it and then came the stomach pain.


----------



## 0ni (Oct 25, 2015)

My Uni workload is growing exponentially. My course is very art orientated and my confidence in my work is crashing everyday which is affecting my overall confidence (which is already low by default). I'm basically sticking my head in the sand, refusing to face the truth.


----------



## Zane (Oct 25, 2015)

ppl being fake. why u wanna be fake for


----------



## Mayuu (Oct 25, 2015)

People's attitude,personality and mentality.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 25, 2015)

drivers ed classes tomorrow and idk how im going to not cry from depression


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 25, 2015)

hope that college is open next week to do some work, a friend told me it is so i'm just relying on that :I


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2015)

:|

mreeeeow i want pie


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> :|
> 
> mreeeeow i want pie



Waw, never heard a turt go meoooow before. o:


----------



## piichinu (Oct 25, 2015)

im hungry but there r people downstairs


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Waw, never heard a turt go meoooow before. o:



woof, quackmoo.

also i think i had too much coffee im gunna hot poop


----------



## boujee (Oct 25, 2015)

When a adult tries to argue with me and believes that us arguing was a achievement unlock


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2015)

some social links like

smh no


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 25, 2015)

My dog's eye is really bad. It was bad yesterday as well, and I tried to convince my parents to go then, but they didn't care ;-;
Now he can't even open it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 25, 2015)

Today marks exactly a year my mother passed, It hasn't been as bad as I thought it would be, older brother and my Grandparents are over for the day to spend family time together.

Still miss her but hey, I'm pulling through just fine, still bothers me though.


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

That this thread isn't stickied


----------



## milkday (Oct 25, 2015)

I want to get triforce heroes but I don't have two friends to play with ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2015)

i wanna see you right meow hope you're not mad uwu''


----------



## boujee (Oct 25, 2015)

got a killer headache


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 25, 2015)

my stomach's acting up and in result of that, i'm nauseated


----------



## Zane (Oct 25, 2015)

my sister's bf is getting his second chance, back living at their house again, but my mom thought they were done for good I guess so she already went and told my sister how much she hates him and has always hated him. I feel like it's gonna b an awkward christmas lol



Gamzee said:


> got a killer headache



noo  recover swiftly and prosper


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2015)

.. owari wa itsudatte wake wo motsu...


----------



## boujee (Oct 25, 2015)

i don't got this tea to share with


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

hate how this teacher makes us write out the entire question to get credit.. esp when the writers love adding unnecessary fluff to everything ugh my hand is sore and i should've gone to bed way earlier


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2015)

im lazy lel i should totally clean up and shizz but nah bruh.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2015)

everything is such a chore


----------



## milkyi (Oct 26, 2015)

Spoiler:  TWD Spoilers.



GLENN DIED I THINK PLS NO GLENN DON'T BE DEAD. ; - ; I am crying over this we all just gotta #pray4maggie. What is she gonna do huh????


----------



## Peter (Oct 26, 2015)

i bought the nicest shoes and wore them once and they literally destroyed the back of my feet like i wore them for half an hour why must something so nice hurt my soul so bad

also i have a ton of work for uni to do and i dont understand any of it :-----)


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2015)

Head is pounding and killing me, mom says, Take Tylenol, go to class, and everything will be ok. Everything will NOT be ok in our loud class room


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

when your friends at your table are a couple and flirting the whole period   
awks.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 26, 2015)

Got a good night's sleep, but it wasn't enough to make up for my massive loss of sleep from the other day so I'm still tired as hell.


----------



## milkday (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't know how to make friends, even online


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I don't know how to make friends, even online



I will be your friend :3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2015)

good planning people really. now it might not happen psht m8


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2015)

I feel ugly


----------



## milkday (Oct 26, 2015)

i'm sure you're not! I feel all gross and ugly sometimes (who am I kidding? most of the time) but you have to think about your best features. could be your legs, arms, anything. everyone has them  just focus on them, and you're sure to feel better


----------



## boujee (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't know how to setup a stash


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 26, 2015)

i haven't been watching tv recently but i think i just saw twd spoilers and HAH here's to not watching tv for even longer ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2015)

i want these records but they are expensive bleh


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Girls and their stupid D.I.Y. photos like "hey this is so easy you can do it in 4 steps!!" And it's so gosh darn hard for me like all I wanna do is be able to frenchbraid my own hair

I hate being a girl that's so bad at girly things fml


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Girls and their stupid D.I.Y. photos like "hey this is so easy you can do it in 4 steps!!" And it's so gosh darn hard for me like all I wanna do is be able to frenchbraid my own hair
> 
> I hate being a girl that's so bad at girly things fml



i assume those people making them have like 45 years practice cause yeah shizz is not easy. not that i ever braid my hair but i feel ya.. i hate "easy steps" regardless of subject.

also ech i need more gems on fr ugh


----------



## Squidward (Oct 26, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Girls and their stupid D.I.Y. photos like "hey this is so easy you can do it in 4 steps!!" And it's so gosh darn hard for me like all I wanna do is be able to frenchbraid my own hair
> 
> I hate being a girl that's so bad at girly things fml



I know what you mean, generally these things are easy but you need to do them at least a couple of times. I usually forget about it by then!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

Drawing a brain is a lot harder when you have to do it on such a big piece of paper. :<


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> i assume those people making them have like 45 years practice cause yeah shizz is not easy. not that i ever braid my hair but i feel ya.. i hate "easy steps" regardless of subject.


Yeah, these people probably could do it in their sleep and I only know how to do simple braids lol 



Squidward said:


> I know what you mean, generally these things are easy but you need to do them at least a couple of times. I usually forget about it by then!


Right?? I used to be better at braiding, but it's gotten sloppy on me and that's definitely not helping right now 

And my arms hurt so bad from holding them up trying to do this the whole time xD I feel so whimpy


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 26, 2015)

Thinking about what my friends/past friends said to me a few months ago..it's not all nice.


----------



## tae (Oct 26, 2015)

i'm in the process of moving out of my family's home and into a new one with a partner.
and i'm beyond annoyed with how things are starting to turn out- my family said they supported my decision and that they'd help me out if i need anything but all they've done so far is make it difficult to leave when they clearly stated that me moving out would benefit everyone in the end. whats the point in 'helping' if all you're doing to do is hinder the progress your child is trying to make? 

why say you support the ideal and will make an effort to help it run smoothly if all you're going to do is try to drag my back in using guilt trips? whats the point in growing up if you wont finally let me leave. it makes no sense.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i'm in the process of moving out of my family's home and into a new one with a partner.
> and i'm beyond annoyed with how things are starting to turn out- my family said they supported my decision and that they'd help me out if i need anything but all they've done so far is make it difficult to leave when they clearly stated that me moving out would benefit everyone in the end. whats the point in 'helping' if all you're doing to do is hinder the progress your child is trying to make?
> 
> why say you support the ideal and will make an effort to help it run smoothly if all you're going to do is try to drag my back in using guilt trips? whats the point in growing up if you wont finally let me leave. it makes no sense.



Perhaps they're trying to see your resolve? It's not unusual for a parent to feel uneasy about their child moving out, especially when it's permanent like your case.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 26, 2015)

im too ****ing lazy to do my hw. how tf im supposed to do a pinterest DIY


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 26, 2015)

_Day shifts..._
Like yeah it usually isn't so bad, especially when I someone to work with, and it's usually slow since it's a weekday, but no, not today, not on Monday... my help called off, there have been a million problems with reservations, had to juggle everything around in the next week of reservations just to check people in today! On top of that people yelling at me that I gave their rooms away because they thought they had reservations and everyone and their mom calling for reservations and asking about availability for like month later, rooms for weeks at a time and it's just a million things happening all at once and I am so over it and I'm only a few hours into my shift, this is why I actually like my quiet night shifts, even though I have to stay up all night and be bored it's better than checking in 20 people by myself and dealing with a million people... I don't even get to take a break because I am alone and I am sure the phone wouldn't stop if I tried, I even went to bring something to a room and had like 5 missed called, and that was like 5/10 minutes it took me to walk to a room and back... I am so tired already and I just want to go home, and I have a night shift tomorrow so if I sleep tonight and don't force myself to stay up I'll have a horrible night tomorrow because of my sleep being screwed up... I just can't do day shifts anymore, I am going to ask to drop it unless they really need me because I can't sacrifice my mental health for 7 extra hours on my pay check, it's not worth it to me...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

^ughh yes hope you got it sorted out, that sounds horrible 

also dad you must be really stupid like.. come on. -_-


----------



## Javocado (Oct 27, 2015)

I've been waiting for a certain someone to get online so I can surprise them with a certain something but they haven't been on in a few days rip


----------



## tae (Oct 27, 2015)

trying to plot reset a villager who just wont plot where you need them.
i'm losing my dang mind here, i've never had a villager take THIS long to plot. it's been like 4 hours.


----------



## xianli (Oct 27, 2015)

i'm procrastinating because i know what i'm working on is so difficult.
and by procrastinating, i mean cleaning my room, finishing things off from a year ago and checking my deviantart 24/7 grr


----------



## boujee (Oct 27, 2015)

How come when there's always a giveaway for art and the artist specifically makes a style for the giveaway that person always guilt trips the artist like oh I believe I won't ever get that style :sad emoji:, sure would be nice if you put this style in your shop


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I've been waiting for a certain someone to get online so I can surprise them with a certain something but they haven't been on in a few days rip



Awww Jav, who you suprisin 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will never sell my candy, dang, now I have no income, double dang. Oh well I will earn more tbt one day


----------



## piichinu (Oct 27, 2015)

WHY DO GLASSES GET DIRTY SO EASILY

I DONT EVEN TOUCH THEM


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

piichinu said:


> WHY DO GLASSES GET DIRTY SO EASILY
> 
> I DONT EVEN TOUCH THEM



I feel your pain


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 28, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Same. I'm sure they wouldn't think you're egotistical, though. If you ask you might find that they actually do like you, but if they don't they probably wouldn't hold it against you for asking!



I'll probably play it safe. History shows me getting internet crushes usually ends badly. Not an experience I want to retry.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

piichinu said:


> WHY DO GLASSES GET DIRTY SO EASILY
> 
> I DONT EVEN TOUCH THEM



it's dirt from your eye and dust from the air I guess. I have to clean mine 24*7


----------



## doveling (Oct 28, 2015)

yeah i sorta feel like crying and vomiting at the same time


----------



## cassieok5 (Oct 28, 2015)

I keep having to bump on my GIVEAWAY thread


----------



## Saylor (Oct 28, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I'll probably play it safe. History shows me getting internet crushes usually ends badly. Not an experience I want to retry.


Oh lol I feel you, I've been there before. Either way, I hope maybe things will work out between you two anyway! Good luck with whoever it is.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

dad. ugh go away.

also i need to charge my vita aaah


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2015)

Throat is so raw, don't know if it's from drinking or what, but it wont go away... =[ I need some honey to drink.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Throat is so raw, don't know if it's from drinking or what, but it wont go away... =[ I need some honey to drink.



oww :/ hope you can jav some.

also ugh im so bored meow


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 28, 2015)

Feels that I don't want to feel (irl stuff)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

dont wanna jav dinner with dad ugh


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

piichinu said:


> WHY DO GLASSES GET DIRTY SO EASILY
> 
> I DONT EVEN TOUCH THEM



URG IKR THIS IS A NIGHTMARE.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 28, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I've been waiting for a certain someone to get online so I can surprise them with a certain something but they haven't been on in a few days rip



Hahaha git yer butt online
Also someone shoot me some bells so I can try my hand at snagging the new collectibles mmkay thx


----------



## Zane (Oct 28, 2015)

i was thinking of trying to sell an adopt for spellectible bells $$$ but i just keep looking at my designs like no.. what if i want to use this later.. i'm too sentimental about everything gdi. /cries


----------



## Peter (Oct 28, 2015)

i'm got like no sleep last night and i have loads of work to do today; but i feel like i'm so tired that i won't be able to do it well enough ;o;


----------



## boujee (Oct 28, 2015)

I was about to join this gaming club at my school and as soon as I walk in 
Full class of weirdos 
I'm good


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

I prob will miss restock one due to class


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

i dont have enough bells for the new shizz anyways.

also i survived but smh dad stop being a gullible slimy ass please


----------



## boujee (Oct 28, 2015)

there's some ugly azz kids on this site


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

life.

and school starting next week but that's the least shizz


----------



## Jacob (Oct 28, 2015)

people be confessing on my collectibles and Im here like

what collectibles


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

Buddy said:


> people be confessing on my collectibles and Im here like
> 
> what collectibles



WHAT ABOUT THAT CANDY 

you just like to collect, nothing wrong with that


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

I think I have adhd


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

dear imgur stop giving me random "anal woohoo" pics whenever i get on smh


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 28, 2015)

Acne. <_<


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

I am feeling uncomfortable on here


----------



## boujee (Oct 28, 2015)

That my feelings for tbt members ranges from annoying to I don't *** with to back to annoying 
Even one of my genuine artist that I like gets on my nerves


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2015)

Entitled people.... *strangling motion with hands*
Like honestly, I know you think you're hot **** but that doesn't do anything for me... I don't have anything saying you have a room tonight so there isn't anything I can do for you. I don't care who you talked to or what they said, if they didn't make you a reservation you can't have a room.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Entitled people.... *strangling motion with hands*
> Like honestly, I know you think you're hot **** but that doesn't do anything for me... I don't have anything saying you have a room tonight so there isn't anything I can do for you. I don't care who you talked to or what they said, if they didn't make you a reservation you can't have a room.



This ugh I hate when they think they have all the privileges.

Also atm.. I wanna see my turtfriend hope they ain't mad


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2015)

i'm cold buti f i turn on the heating it smells hot and i don't like that rip


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't understand this sort of TBT meme where people get "married" on the forums, It's really disturbing and everything.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I don't understand this sort of TBT meme where people get "married" on the forums, It's really disturbing and everything.



me neither. it was fun the first few times but we don't need like 75 threads about it.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 29, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I don't understand this sort of TBT meme where people get "married" on the forums, It's really disturbing and everything.



Pretty sure getting married on forums/online has been a thing for a while. I remember I got married to one of the admin on a forum when I was 13 years old. Frankly speaking it's like changing your Facebook status to married when you're simply dating each other. 

Now, if someone who's an adult is "marrying" a minor here, then that would be something to worry about.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

i want booze and i totes dont wanna go outside

so cold meow


----------



## asuka (Oct 29, 2015)

:}


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

asuka said:


> my dad feels the need to make me feel terrible about myself for being "too skinny" every time he sees me now
> makes me feel hideous thanks dad for the self esteem boost )))
> oh and my mom tells me we have to put my cat down today because his leukemia is in his blood stream already and he isn't getting better and has a constant fever
> ive known it was going to happen but ive been in denial about it because it hurts too much to think about but now i have to go be the one to be next to him when he dies. life rly likes fking me over lately


Wait what skinny is awesome there's absolutely zero reason to feel bad about being skinny. If you want the opinion of someone of the opposite gender, skinny women can look really attractive.

Sorry to hear about the cat D: god that really sucks; at least you'll be doing him a favor ): it'll be fine :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

As of me, I'm doing alright, I'm just super worried about an anxious friend. Thinking about her makes me feel really sick.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah I'm skinny so you'd like me lel.

hope everything's alright with your friend :c

Also ugh I'm feeling a bit crap meow.. glad I have saturday at least...


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 29, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> Pretty sure getting married on forums/online has been a thing for a while. I remember I got married to one of the admin on a forum when I was 13 years old. Frankly speaking it's like changing your Facebook status to married when you're simply dating each other.
> 
> Now, if someone who's an adult is "marrying" a minor here, then that would be something to worry about.


Regardless it's still kinda cringe worthy, especially if you're going to announce to the whole forum and going through with some silly e-marriage about it.


----------



## Zane (Oct 29, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> Pretty sure getting married on forums/online has been a thing for a while. I remember I got married to one of the admin on a forum when I was 13 years old.



Ahahah we called it "pairing up" on the forum of my 12 year old years, there was an entire thread for it n everything.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

I just found 2 dog hairs on my bagel


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

Getting married was the hit 
On imvu, that's a complete option but you gotta pay lmao


----------



## sej (Oct 29, 2015)

My stomach hurts


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> I just found 2 dog hairs on my bagel



oh the yum! haha

better than toothpicks in chicken stew


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2015)

i'm cold
i'm going to be super cold tomorrow too
fml
;;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i'm cold
> i'm going to be super cold tomorrow too
> fml
> ;;



swedish weather oh yes...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 29, 2015)

So sick of getting on the losing team in Halo 5 Warzone. I was doing great, but losing so many games is demotivating I started to do ****.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 29, 2015)

my mom cut off my internet and i have a 3 day weekend + early dismissal today so im doomed

i have to go out now 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buddy said:


> people be confessing on my collectibles and Im here like
> 
> what collectibles



u are so GREEDY......get ur ASS off the forums and stop SHOVING ur collectibles up my FACE


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 29, 2015)

Omfg  this guy sitting beside me makes me  want  punch him in the face. He's such a ????ing idiot .-.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2015)

Moko said:


> swedish weather oh yes...



hoNESTLY YES i'm so done with this I'm moving to the sun idc


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> hoNESTLY YES i'm so done with this I'm moving to the sun idc



yes same here im freezing my ass off


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Moko said:


> yes same here im freezing my ass off



Um..I had to live in Alaska for 8 years


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Um..I had to live in Alaska for 8 years



i guess you had heat on inside? we dont until it's like -43656 so


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Moko said:


> i guess you had heat on inside? we dont until it's like -43656 so



Yes, and it would get down to -60
Pecan pie heat?? 0-0
Sometimes the heat _would_ be out though


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2015)

my hand is so itchy but scratching it isn't helping rip


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

The spooky, scary skeletons song from the shop is stuck in my head


----------



## cinny (Oct 29, 2015)

i forgot to save my file for story of seasons while I fell asleep q___q
3ds died rip.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Yes, and it would get down to -60
> Pecan pie heat?? 0-0
> Sometimes the heat _would_ be out though



yeah we dont having heaters on here so it's always cold unless it's summertime :<


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

my nose really hurts
like it feels like i got plastic surgery


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

or rather they turn it off so we cant turn em on, only con with apartment lol


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Idk how to tell my dad that I have ADHD :l


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

dont you get it.. ugh..well.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Yes, and it would get down to -60
> Pecan pie heat?? 0-0
> Sometimes the heat _would_ be out though



Do you like live in northern Russia/Canada


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2015)

The fact that collectibles drive people mad :')


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Do you like live in northern Russia/Canada



Used to live in Fairbanks, Alaska.
I now live in California


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Used to live in Fairbanks, Alaska.
> I now live in California



Oh okay that makes sense


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Used to live in Fairbanks, Alaska.
> I now live in California



Cali is nice and dry huh


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Cali is nice and dry huh



Mhmm 

Someone kinda made fun of my add. That's how it felt to me


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

The saltiness could go on my popcorn oml


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

salt causes high blood pressure


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> salt causes high blood pressure



tell me about it :l
also causes stress, broken friendships, and immense hatred
wait that's junk food nvm


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

-pours salt into enemy's mouth while sleeping- 
Mweheheheh


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> tell me about it :l
> also causes stress, broken friendships, and immense hatred
> wait that's junk food nvm


oh you meant like arguing and stuff


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> oh you meant like arguing and stuff



yeah, specifically something that caused a mod to edit my post.  i think you know what it is tho.


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> yeah, specifically something that caused a mod to edit my post.  i think you know what it is tho.




Nope
I was like cool they got a mod edit 
But no, I don't know what you're reffering to unless you're speaking about the incident in the place your random thoughts thread


----------



## N e s s (Oct 29, 2015)

The girl I like moved to north Carolina.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Nope
> I was like cool they got a mod edit
> But no, I don't know what you're reffering to unless you're speaking about the incident in the place your random thoughts thread



lol no, I'm referring to the place you referred to in the random thoughts thread.  the place that really upset you.
A mod edit though, that's a first

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> The girl I like moved to north Carolina.



You're in deep trouble then LOL


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

GASP
I don't remember


----------



## aericell (Oct 30, 2015)

how do i check for updates on twitter w/o seeing second box spoilers??


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 30, 2015)

my laptop shut off because i forgot to charge it lol but i plugged in the charger immediately, it turned back on, but now it's sounding like an airplane.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

stupid skype layout like shtap updating it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 30, 2015)

Gotta meet with my group for our group project today. I always feel like a third wheel and useless because I don't understand the material for the class all that well. They could probably just do it without me, but I don't want to be a slacker in the group.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

i want to see you... :/ 

also i dont like getting up early but im not going to grandmas damn it


----------



## boujee (Oct 30, 2015)

I got a few people in my mind who made the confession but they're all like 13


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 30, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> The fact that collectibles drive people mad :')



You haven't even seen the worst of it, lmao 

To contribute to the thread:
I want the Isabelle and Digby amiibo, but I don't want to buy that stupidass game.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 30, 2015)

I have to wear  skirt


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

my dad bought mini snicker bars and I ate three and now I really need to poop


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

with my luck i probably won't get these spoopy collectibles so i just hope i win that giveaway shizz mangoes


----------



## Javocado (Oct 30, 2015)

egg and cheese croissant upset me tummy


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

pimples


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 30, 2015)

Javocado said:


> egg and cheese croissant upset me tummy



Me toooooooo


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

I couldn't find the version of my sig I wanted


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> pimples



this
and my back hurts


----------



## Hermione Granger (Oct 30, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> You haven't even seen the worst of it, lmao
> 
> To contribute to the thread:
> I want the Isabelle and Digby amiibo, but I don't want to buy that stupidass game.



i bought the game with intent to return it, but i lost the receipt lolololol


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> this
> and my back hurts



Saaaaammmmeeee


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 30, 2015)

when will the next restock be...ughhhh


----------



## sej (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a headache ughh


----------



## boujee (Oct 30, 2015)

Aerate stop harassing girls 
That's fcking gross


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 30, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Aerate stop harassing girls
> That's fcking gross



Unless you're joking, talking about other members here is prohibited


----------



## boujee (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm not~

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it's bothering me 
Feel free to report if I'm talking about your friend 
They're gross


----------



## aericell (Oct 30, 2015)

these people are messing around really loud and this is so unnecessary grow up


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 30, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> when will the next restock be...ughhhh



Today at 2/3 pm PST


----------



## milkday (Oct 30, 2015)

I lost the presents my bf got me and I'LL NEVER FIND THEM AGAIN. I've written a letter to the paper, called the shops....

he got me an angelholm cuckoo ocarina, a necklace, and a lil dragon ;-;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

I keep procrastinating about studying spanish smh tbt addiction is too powerful


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2015)

My sig


----------



## Mayuu (Oct 30, 2015)

My stomach pains.


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2015)

trying to plot reset mint, and i've tried about 25 times now and she just wont load into an old villagers slot. ><


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

Why stupid feelings. uuugh. I know I'm so not ready but still it hits me everyday. ****


----------



## milkday (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm never gonna get that present back and I'm not sure I even want to go out with him anymore and I don't know how to make friends and I just feel so sad


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 30, 2015)

Getting frustrated at this Halo 5 losing streak I keep getting for Warzone. I'm doing all I can to contribute points, but our team always loses because the opposing team always gets the last frickin hit on the enemy boss so they get the big points. It's driving me insane. I love the game mode, but I'm so tired of losing in it. It's a 12v12 match so I can only do so much.


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 30, 2015)

I didn't spend October the way I wanted. I really wanted to watch a lot of Halloween shows and movies on tv but I forgot about that and now it's the 30th and I'm only starting now.


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2015)

/still/ trying to plot this dang squirrel. really is it that hard. :/ it's been like 5 hours.


----------



## Capella (Oct 30, 2015)

missing the old tbt


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2015)

Capella said:


> missing the old tbt



I know the feeling


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2015)

the fact people hate on me changing my avi and sig way too often


----------



## milkday (Oct 30, 2015)

I want my childhood back ;-; ^ Chris Pratt _so_ is


----------



## boujee (Oct 30, 2015)

i need more bara children


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't know why I keep playing For Glory at night. It's like I'm trying to piss myself off.


----------



## mr skeltal (Oct 30, 2015)

ppl hav mind in gutter


----------



## Mayuu (Oct 31, 2015)

Some old idiot had a go at my mother because she was buying halloween candy for me,she had a go right back and gave him both barrels.He also had a go at the man in front of him in the queue telling him that he should mow his lawn,the funny thing is that it's been raining for days so how would that work ?


----------



## Zane (Oct 31, 2015)

why are we keeping up this pretense that you still like me ╰(*?︶`*)╯


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2015)

i wanted that umbreon hoodies but nah not paying like 80 bucks for it


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 31, 2015)

Moko said:


> i wanted that umbreon hoodies but nah not paying like 80 bucks for it



Really random but I saw someone at my school wear an Umbreon hoodie yesterday. It does look really cool *_*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Really random but I saw someone at my school wear an Umbreon hoodie yesterday. It does look really cool *_*



yeah this one had a detachable tail and everything, it was super cool but yeah nearly 80 bucks, sorry no. got a buncha other cool shizz from the con though.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

This project is draining me out >_>


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 31, 2015)

pretty much 99% of the people on here are bothering me.  I'll probably go on hiatus awhile after the halloween event

also it's raining and my bat cut-outs are droopy and my jack-o-lantern looks like a zombie


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2015)

hnnnnnnnnng im so much persona trash meow


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 31, 2015)

Was so excited to see my old friends but it's soo boring because they brought their friends and are talking to them


----------



## milkday (Oct 31, 2015)

Trick or treating sucked bc my moam was rock solid and I'm too tall


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 31, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> pretty much 99% of the people on here are bothering me.  I'll probably go on hiatus awhile after the halloween event



am i one of the 99%?


----------



## okaimii (Oct 31, 2015)

I hate how people act like they don't know you once they hang out with other people. :/


----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)

this restock


----------



## Peebers (Oct 31, 2015)

the heat rn 
i mean i could go in my room bc it has a/c but then i cant charge my laptop 

//1st world problems much?? lmao


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 31, 2015)

To much water


----------



## cinny (Nov 1, 2015)

why does everything smell like corn or popcorn or kettle corn??!!


----------



## tae (Nov 1, 2015)

that i finally get my cycle town back into cycling, (restarted my town because i needed peaches as my native fruit) and my first villager to go into boxes is my highest T1 villager, stitches, and nobody is online at this hour to bid / buy him. sounds like a first world problem buy my gosh is it a pain in the butt.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 1, 2015)

wanted to go balls out for halloween this year but didn't haha oh well
next year i'm trying to be something rad like 90's Rock(Dwayne Johnson) or Captain Falcon


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

They torn down my home 

the woods

this is tragic why would anyone do this


----------



## Shawna (Nov 1, 2015)

I tried Signing into Netflix.  We use my dad's email and password for it.  I tried everything to sign in on my PS3.  It wouldn't work, so I tried signing it on the computer to see if it would work and to see if this would solve this little mystery.  It worked!  And I used the same password I did on the computer as I did for my first attempt to sign in using the PS3.  Looks like I'm going to have to let my dad know when he wakes up in a few hours...


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

the earth is dying

- - - Post Merge - - -

people are starving on the streets
children die every second because they dont have the right resorces

- - - Post Merge - - -

the global climate is rising to a 2 degreese temprature rise that could speed up the process of antactica melting away as it has already split in half, meaning even more rising sea levels

- - - Post Merge - - -

japan is leaking nuclear toxins into the sea, polluting miles of sealife, this pollution will take hundreds of years to disipate

- - - Post Merge - - -

every 3 seconds we are saved from nuclear war


----------



## Aestivate (Nov 1, 2015)

why in gods name is my neighbour mowing the grass since 8am this morning


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> why in gods name is my neighbour mowing the grass since 8am this morning



or using leaf blowers at 9 ugh yes

also i need 150k treas aaahhhhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

also my uni cause they can never ****ing learn to put up the right **** for us


----------



## milkday (Nov 1, 2015)

i'm super hungry but it's not lunch yet so I can't eat lunch food ;-;


----------



## Esphas (Nov 1, 2015)

slept through the last 6 hours of the woods


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

like guh stop putting up like one year old stuff we most likely won't use um lol.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 1, 2015)

i am still cold.......,
why


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 1, 2015)

the dark crystal rp is not actually a dark crystal rp


----------



## Hanami (Nov 1, 2015)

i have an application due by tonight and i still didn't do its essay portion :/ \: :/


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

mom..

yes i like the movie they air now but i don't want all the ****ing commercial every 10 minutes and I missed some parts in the beginning anyways :[


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

college apps are due end of this month and i haven't completed any


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 1, 2015)

I am lonely and poor


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I am lonely and poor



same here i spend all my money on school lunch ;-; overpriced price of 3.75 for a piece of bread i dunt eat, a water bottle, and really disgusting chicken or anything else Q_Q


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

ikr i hate buying lunches where i go to uni cause all they have is like overpriced sandwich or soup and i cant really bring my own unless i like do my own lunchbox and i hardly have the energy to do that every night


----------



## Beardo (Nov 1, 2015)

Have a 4 page essay to write, but no idea how to start it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Have a 4 page essay to write, but no idea how to start it.



start by phrasing and the question and why you are gonna bring certain things up? idk


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Have a 4 page essay to write, but no idea how to start it.



Well first, what is your essay on? Is the topic informational or persuasive? You can start off with a hook, something to draw readers in. Personal experiences work well for persuasives and statistics for informational. Then, just get to your topic sentence; what you're trying to explain or prove.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 1, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Have a 4 page essay to write, but no idea how to start it.



Well first, what is your essay on? Is the topic informational or persuasive? You can start off with a hook, something to draw readers in. Personal experiences work well for persuasives and statistics for informational. Then, just get to your topic sentence; what you're trying to explain or prove.


----------



## Charcolor (Nov 1, 2015)

i'm so annoying and i hate it, it's because i'm sensitive to everything and the littlest thing hurts my feelings and then i throw a tantrum over it. i hate it. i hate myself


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

That was really, really, _really_ unnecessary.


----------



## milkday (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm not feeling right and I want to talk to someone on here but I don't want to bother them bc they probably don't even like me that much


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 1, 2015)

my hair is ugly and flat.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 1, 2015)

I worked on homework all day Friday, all day Saturday, and all day today and I JUST FINISHED AT ALMOST 10 FREAKING PM

IM FINALLY FREE OF HOMEWORK until a few days from now. 

I really hate life. And accounting.


----------



## boujee (Nov 2, 2015)

I really miss my mom 
Especially in situations like these, I miss her 
Sucks that when you have to let something go you realize what you lost


----------



## Peebers (Nov 2, 2015)

yaaayy i have a lot of things to do and i've been procrastinating
i know  its my fault so 
hey there! self loathing and anger at self, havent seen u around
also i gained weight
woop de doo 

life is gr8, amiright??


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)

school tomorrow uwuwu hope its gonna be good

and i need the dough so i kinda have to lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)

ah so we got the schedule aaah **** so i have like 50+ pages for tomorrow this gonna be.. fun.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 2, 2015)

The person sitting beside me is killing me. He's also my locker partner so I have to constantly pick up his crap. Just a few minutes ago I dropped his apple since it was in the way of the stuff in the locker and he just squirted all the juice all over my book


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 2, 2015)

I seriously hate my hair tbh, not to mention the colour. eurgh


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 2, 2015)

Feeling lonely


----------



## boujee (Nov 2, 2015)

Really agitated 
I'm always in a fighting mood


----------



## Aestivate (Nov 2, 2015)

groups on whatsapp adding me back in the group after leaving. I leave for a reason spammers


----------



## milkday (Nov 2, 2015)

I need someone to talk to ;-;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I need someone to talk to ;-;



talk to me ;-;


----------



## N e s s (Nov 2, 2015)

I can't change my name


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 2, 2015)

That i can't organize my collectibles =[


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

im tired af rip brain


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 3, 2015)

i didn't pick up the donkey kong villager in hhd before the monster hunter one came out. why didnt i do that. now i'll never have donkey kong villager in my game.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

I feel terrible and I have a huge presentation today


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I feel terrible and I have a huge presentation today



Aw, what is it about? Good luck c: I'm sure you'll do great man.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Aw, what is it about? Good luck c: I'm sure you'll do great man.



It is a group project presentation about a transcendentalist school we had to make, my teacher yesterday made me feel worthless and now I think I am coming down with something from getting all wet during a small rain storm we had on Friday or from being freezing on Halloween, so that is my terrible feeling and presentation


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 3, 2015)

Beginning to procrastinate again... I'm a huge procrastinator when it comes to learning material I don't understand.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Beginning to procrastinate again... I'm a huge procrastinator when it comes to learning material I don't understand.



you and me both


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

i want dank sushi but. dough ugh


----------



## boujee (Nov 3, 2015)

Learn how to talk
Don't get mad at me if I'm asking questions.


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

i don't want to go to work and leave this cute puppy lock up in a kennel until the boyfriend get home. :<


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

im hungry but all we jav is like meatballs ugh


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

I hate balsa wood projects and the lies glue companies spread. My wood is _not_ gluing together! >: I


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

i hate getting up at 7 am but yeah need le quiche


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

i've learned that getting a new puppy means that your google search history is going to be filled with dumb puppy questions and reading about diseases and freaking yourself out over nothing. and puppies biting your toes.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

taesaek said:


> and puppies biting your toes.




aww yeah i had this happened with me when i was like 8-9 and i saw my uncle's first english bulldog puppy for the first time, he bit me straight on lel <3 he was kwaii af though so i never cared too much


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 3, 2015)

slightly starting to worry that I wont be accepted into any of my chosen universities haha. ironic bc i haven't even applied or sent off applications yet... gr8


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

Moko said:


> aww yeah i had this happened with me when i was like 8-9 and i saw my uncle's first english bulldog puppy for the first time, he bit me straight on lel <3 he was kwaii af though so i never cared too much



they're really so so so cute, but i gotta train her not to nibble on people while she's young so when she's bigger she doesn't have that habit. :< 

ugh puppies are so lovely.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

yeah, that's so true they tend to keep their habits unless you train em away.

they are but have a lot of costs with them as well.

anyways i wanna play p4g again but i dont wanna get even more trashy on it than i am like hnng it ruined my life


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

I came home early cause I am ill


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

being ill sucks

also fcck i just want weekend meow


----------



## cinny (Nov 3, 2015)

^ feel better Moko.

Sneezing too much, I always get allergies around this season :-(


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

i still have not done my wood project due tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

thanks, not sick but rip my brain all this 0.5 pt font size reading is gonna kill me e_e


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 3, 2015)

paint tool sai just crashed after almost 2 hours of work.........


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

umeiko said:


> paint tool sai just crashed after almost 2 hours of work.........



Is there any auto recovery? :O


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 3, 2015)

my fav youtuber hasnt uploaded in days ): and i dont have any youtube videos to watch... ugh


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

the fact that there are users in this site that were born in 2004. i was almost half my age that year


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

Not getting out much. But hopefully soon I'll be able to


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 3, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Is there any auto recovery? :O



I don't think so this time ;o;


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 3, 2015)

some girl's eyebrows


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

so much work to do


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

i wanna get sushi but my tum ugh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 4, 2015)

I am seriously so cold, I need so thicker tights for this winter if this is what it's going to be =[


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am seriously so cold, I need so thicker tights for this winter if this is what it's going to be =[



yeah its cold here too ugh. like the temperature is above average but it's still cold af cause the winds and we don't get any heating in the apartments


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2015)

i'm so tired
and i got my period
and everything sucks
and i've got a religion test later this week
and i'm going to have german soon which means Death
and i wanna go home but i'm not allowed to
and finally i have to go to floorball practise even tho ik i wanna quit and im just dead i need to sleep for maybe 3 days then i'll be fine


----------



## mogyay (Nov 4, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i'm so tired
> and i got my period
> and everything sucks
> and i've got a religion test later this week
> ...



<3 good luck 


my essay deadline is in 3 hours and i still haven't finished sigh, just the conclusion to go though~~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 4, 2015)

Still freezing to death, and now these people who had their card charged too much (but that we fixed this morning) wont stop coming down and asking for me to give them discounts or free things for their inconvenience... like sorry that happened, it's fixed now, things like that happen, and you had a freaking free room, can't really discount something that's free, like calm your ****.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 4, 2015)

My behind-the-wheel drive test is today but every time I have it scheduled, some bad luck happens to prevent me from taking it.
At first, I forgot what day it was on and missed it by a day. The second try, my car battery died on me and I had to replace it. The third time, my perfectly working brake light went out JUST when the instructor was checking my car and I failed. I drove away and it worked just fine. It still works. Then the most recent time, I was so ready, and of course, I got a flat. Called AAA and I missed the test. I hope luck is finally on my side, I'm a little too old to _not_ have a license. ;n;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> I'm a little too old to _not_ have a license. ;n;



Depends on where you live and if you really need it for work etc. I'm 23 and I don't but eh I don't really have an interest since we have a p good although expensive public transport system.

anyways this headache go away ><


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 4, 2015)

Moko said:


> Depends on where you live and if you really need it for work etc. I'm 23 and I don't but eh I don't really have an interest since we have a p good although expensive public transport system.



Yeah, I live kinda in the middle of nowhere with no public transportation or anything. I've been rushing because my job is not close enough to walk, but you're right. It's not like there's an age where it's horrible not to have it, I might just be panicked. x.x


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Yeah, I live kinda in the middle of nowhere with no public transportation or anything. I've been rushing because my job is not close enough to walk, but you're right. It's not like there's an age where it's horrible not to have it, I might just be panicked. x.x



Yeah, that's another situation then I guess.. But yeah it's not that old and while you might need it it's nothing to be ashamed of imo. I know people that got their license when they were like 60+ so.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2015)

so this is not to be rude or whatever to people who do this, i get that they in some way are trying to help but honestly I get so annoyed every time someone links emma blackery's song the promise in a thread about depression. like....?????? idk why it's a thing but i've seen it like 10 times the last few days and I just......... w h y...

again, nothing personal about anyone who does it, I just really cannot see why it would help. yes, it's a song about depression or whatwver but ..... whyyy


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 4, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> so this is not to be rude or whatever to people who do this, i get that they in some way are trying to help but honestly I get so annoyed every time someone links emma blackery's song the promise in a thread about depression. like....?????? idk why it's a thing but i've seen it like 10 times the last few days and I just......... w h y...
> 
> again, nothing personal about anyone who does it, I just really cannot see why it would help. yes, it's a song about depression or whatwver but ..... whyyy



Yeah, sorry about that heh, but that song has helped me in so many ways that i post it in the hope that it could help someone else ;3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

headache aaaah go get lost meow


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

I lost my GCSE certificates. going to get some new ones though

me: ;A;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 4, 2015)

It took me like 25 minutes to finally get a computer in the library. They're always taken now and it's annoying because I have to work on stuff. Bringing my laptop to school gives me bad shoulder pain so it's not worth it to do that.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> It took me like 25 minutes to finally get a computer in the library. They're always taken now and it's annoying because I have to work on stuff. Bringing my laptop to school gives me bad shoulder pain so it's not worth it to do that.



i feel you, mine's heavy af though i brought it once or twice lel


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2015)

ems said:


> Yeah, sorry about that heh, but that song has helped me in so many ways that i post it in the hope that it could help someone else ;3



okay haha, I get it then :>


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh, you're straight? Well, you don't really _know_ that unless you've actually dated the opposite gender!


----------



## pandapples (Nov 4, 2015)

It's November and it's mid 70s out ahhh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

pandapples said:


> It's November and it's mid 70s out ahhh



time machine? XD


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2015)

my brother's chopping an onion and im suffering


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

Zane said:


> my brother's chopping an onion and im suffering



tis my mom everyday my eyes get all aaah nope

also aerate get on u fake turt


----------



## Mao (Nov 4, 2015)

eating gluten free is so difficult ): and i had cross country today i almost died


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 4, 2015)

I've screwed up and had to edit basically every single post I've made here the last couple of days. It's really starting to get on my nerves but as Led Zeppelin says...

It's nobodies fault but mine. 


yes I checked this like 10 times to make sure I didn't screw it up


----------



## xianli (Nov 4, 2015)

i don't understand my maths question and i've done it three different ways and got answers that are all different and nowhere near my reasonable estimate grahha 
i'll work it out eventually i guess, it's just that it's one of the first questions on the sheet so i think i must have missed out something really obvious for me to go so wrong ..


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 4, 2015)

wanting to make a new post in the random thoughts thread, but having the last comment

i'm becoming more and more of a tbt shtposter by the minute


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 4, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> wanting to make a new post in the random thoughts thread, but having the last comment
> 
> i'm becoming more and more of a tbt shtposter by the minute



embrace it with open arms


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 4, 2015)

Just school work, really. Some (kind of) stressful projects I have to work on.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 4, 2015)

Another 45 minutes till 6pm and then I am free from school until tomorrow


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

Tumblr sucks


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 4, 2015)

I hate the internet!!! Stop making it so easy for me to buy cute things online!!!!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 5, 2015)

i wanna go to puerto rico with my mom :^T


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 5, 2015)

None of my friends seem to like me anymore


----------



## Llust (Nov 5, 2015)

- i have five tests tomorrow like wtf
- im falling for a fckboy
- i established a healthier lifestyle yesterday. already ate leftover halloween candy provided by my friends
- middle schoolers


----------



## tae (Nov 5, 2015)

my friend blake came over to my town the other day and apparently changed the majority of the able sister shops clothing items and now stitches, my new favorite villager of mine, is wearing a shirt that literally says "pee" across it in big ass capital letters.






i'm not even mad, just impressed.
and in all honesty he kind of looks super cute in it.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

Studies keeping me busy and stressed and it's hard for me to concentrate. There's just so much to do.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 5, 2015)

just wasted a lot of bells on these stupid collectibles i currently have. god, i hate myself.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 5, 2015)

snoozit said:


> just wasted a lot of bells on these stupid collectibles i currently have. god, i hate myself.



What collectable?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 5, 2015)

someone took my keys with them and now i can't leave the house ugh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 5, 2015)

Me when procrastinating to study for my exam tomorrow:


----------



## tae (Nov 5, 2015)

i wish cycling was still a highly profitable hobby.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 5, 2015)

That I'm an obsessed little creep when it comes to collectibles 
Like when I first joined I didn't even know what they were, and when I did I thought they were stupid. :')
Now look at me.


----------



## tae (Nov 5, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> That I'm an obsessed little creep when it comes to collectibles
> Like when I first joined I didn't even know what they were, and when I did I thought they were stupid. :')
> Now look at me.



this is literally me right now...
only the two collectibles im on the hunt for are both like 300-400 btb and im a cheapskate and i barely have 1k so im like.. i can't spend it all. dont do it tae. don't do it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 5, 2015)

In relation to my last post, I decided to start studying by logging into my college's website to look at my professor's notes. It's down. On every single web browser it's down.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 5, 2015)

I stuck up for a kid who was being made fun of for his Bieber like hair and he wasn't thankful, he just told me I have no eyebrows and asked if I shaved them off. 
I'll have you know my eyebrows are on par - if not above - the level of Cara Delevigne's!
I told him I couldn't see his eyebrows either because his Bieber like fringe covers them.
people are so ungrateful these days.


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2015)

I was informed about an hour ago that the masters degree I've had my heart set on for god knows how long has been not only cancelled from the 2016 intake (when it didn't run in 2015 either), but the admissions staff also told me they're taking down the programme's page from their website. So I think it's been scrapped for good. 

I'm crushed. That's what I've been working so hard towards -- _and the only reason I even stayed on for honours this year after getting my BA _-- and now I don't even have the chance to apply. Right now this feels worse than actually being rejected from the course, because at least then my script would have been read and I'd have some indication of whether or not it's 'good enough'.

...mother's solution was to buy pizza for Meg-Mog and I. It's helping a little, but I still feel like crap.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 5, 2015)

Tina said:


> I was informed about an hour ago that the masters degree I've had my heart set on for god knows how long has been not only cancelled from the 2016 intake (when it didn't run in 2015 either), but the admissions staff also told me they're taking down the programme's page from their website. So I think it's been scrapped for good.
> 
> I'm crushed. That's what I've been working so hard towards -- _and the only reason I even stayed on for honours this year after getting my BA _-- and now I don't even have the chance to apply. Right now this feels worse than actually being rejected from the course, because at least then my script would have been read and I'd have some indication of whether or not it's 'good enough'.
> 
> ...mother's solution was to buy pizza for Meg-Mog and I. It's helping a little, but I still feel like crap.



Oh my god, I am so sorry that happened to you Tina, I really wish there was something we all could do... I am just flabbergasted that something like that happened


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2015)

Tina said:


> I was informed about an hour ago that the masters degree I've had my heart set on for god knows how long has been not only cancelled from the 2016 intake (when it didn't run in 2015 either), but the admissions staff also told me they're taking down the programme's page from their website. So I think it's been scrapped for good.
> 
> I'm crushed. That's what I've been working so hard towards -- _and the only reason I even stayed on for honours this year after getting my BA _-- and now I don't even have the chance to apply. Right now this feels worse than actually being rejected from the course, because at least then my script would have been read and I'd have some indication of whether or not it's 'good enough'.
> 
> ...mother's solution was to buy pizza for Meg-Mog and I. It's helping a little, but I still feel like crap.



holy ****.. that must be so so frustrating and annoying when you've come this far...


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 5, 2015)

I really wish my ear wasn't blocked right now ;n; stupid bad cough. I have to do a pitch on Monday also, so I obviously need to hear!!

now i'll have to go to the doctors to get it sorted out (my ear syringed, it's horrid)


----------



## boujee (Nov 5, 2015)

Stomach hurts


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 5, 2015)

I have this anxious feeling that there's some homework for me to do, but I don't think there is ;-;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

A good friend of mine is making me feel guilty for something I said to them a while ago.


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

I wish I could spell throut.

Is that how you spell it?? (Throut; the one that helps u swallow if u don't know what the hell I'm talking about)

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's actually spelled throat


----------



## mintellect (Nov 5, 2015)

People have their inventories filled with the Halloween collectables and here I am sitting with a single ancient candle that is covered with dust and so burned out I can't even light it anymore.


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

if you're really suicidal and in need of help, get it. don't mosey around online and beg for attention and all sorts of stuff like that- it's pathetic and ultimately it's wrong. it's rude and people aren't going to take kindly to a kid posting around saying they've killed themselves because they want a little more attention and they think this is how to get it.

*real people kill themselves.*
*real people suffer and are destroyed by thing kind of stuff.*
don't make it some ****ing joke because you need to feel important.
*mental illness isn't some pretty pink bow and spoons full of honey from strangers, it ruins you.* 

people make my skin crawl.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2015)

when you wake up at like 9 am because you need to take a huge pee ugh


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

Poverty
World hunger
Global warming
Cancer


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2015)

when you really want a game and they don't stock it at your store down the street even though it's still large enough to take other shizz in.

go die.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 6, 2015)

The rich getting richer, and more people becoming poor
Every second a speceise becomes extinct


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2015)

-drumrolls- 

o well back to good old persona 4 golden again then i suppose.


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Oh my god, I am so sorry that happened to you Tina, I really wish there was something we all could do... I am just flabbergasted that something like that happened





Moko said:


> holy ****.. that must be so so frustrating and annoying when you've come this far...



Frustrating as heck. Especially as it was one of very few postgraduate screenwriting-related programmes in the country - and it was going to be taught on the same campus I'm already studying at.

This morning I've tried thinking through every possible angle on how to continue and while there are alternatives they aren't screaming "the one" to me. At least I think I've managed to talk myself out of simply dropping out of fourth year no matter how stressful and time-consuming it is. As long as I get past this Wednesday (I need to give a 20-minute presentation for a class I'm not even really enjoying) things should hopefully be looking brighter. Praying.

Also, if he sees this: thanks for listening and trying to take my mind off things Justin. <3


----------



## sej (Nov 6, 2015)

Tina said:


> Frustrating as heck. Especially as it was one of very few postgraduate screenwriting-related programmes in the country - and it was going to be taught on the same campus I'm already studying at.
> 
> This morning I've tried thinking through every possible angle on how to continue and while there are alternatives they aren't screaming "the one" to me. At least I think I've managed to talk myself out of simply dropping out of fourth year no matter how stressful and time-consuming it is. As long as I get past this Wednesday (I need to give a 20-minute presentation for a class I'm not even really enjoying) things should hopefully be looking brighter. Praying.
> 
> Also, if he sees this: thanks for listening and trying to take my mind off things Justin. <3



I'm so sory that happened to you Tina! 

I have a really bad stomach ache


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 6, 2015)

having an interest in a thing where most of the information is in a language you don't know sucks so much om gggggggg


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2015)

Global warming is happening, I have so much homework sometimes, my mom's bills are getting expensive, and I'm sick.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

Tina said:


> I was informed about an hour ago that the masters degree I've had my heart set on for god knows how long has been not only cancelled from the 2016 intake (when it didn't run in 2015 either), but the admissions staff also told me they're taking down the programme's page from their website. So I think it's been scrapped for good.
> 
> I'm crushed. That's what I've been working so hard towards -- _and the only reason I even stayed on for honours this year after getting my BA _-- and now I don't even have the chance to apply. Right now this feels worse than actually being rejected from the course, because at least then my script would have been read and I'd have some indication of whether or not it's 'good enough'.
> 
> ...mother's solution was to buy pizza for Meg-Mog and I. It's helping a little, but I still feel like crap.



Holy jesus, that's terrible. I'm so sorry to hear that ): Is there any way you can apply for the course outside the country? It's definitely a doable option, as long as you have the funds for it.

Hang in there, okay? And no matter what, don't give up and drop out. That's the last thing you'd wanna do.  Seriously I'm really sorry to hear this, wish I could do something to help you out somehow from out here. You have our support though, hopefully you'll get through this c:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2015)

Tina said:


> Frustrating as heck. Especially as it was one of very few postgraduate screenwriting-related programmes in the country - and it was going to be taught on the same campus I'm already studying at.
> 
> This morning I've tried thinking through every possible angle on how to continue and while there are alternatives they aren't screaming "the one" to me. At least I think I've managed to talk myself out of simply dropping out of fourth year no matter how stressful and time-consuming it is. As long as I get past this Wednesday (I need to give a 20-minute presentation for a class I'm not even really enjoying) things should hopefully be looking brighter. Praying.
> 
> Also, if he sees this: thanks for listening and trying to take my mind off things Justin. <3



Holy mother of cows.. Hope things turn out for the best in the end and you find an option you can take on


----------



## piichinu (Nov 6, 2015)

someones gonna die from liver failure


----------



## mogyay (Nov 6, 2015)

sorry to hear about that tina, if u need me to write a strongly worded letter i will on ur behalf ok!!!!!

i am really hungry just in case anyone cared


----------



## cinny (Nov 6, 2015)

feels bad like usual but oh well, not my problem.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2015)

Ugh my internet can be so slow sometimes.


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

im craving something but i forgot the name.


----------



## pandapples (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a stupid stuffy nose and I'm gonna fail my exam tomorrow.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 7, 2015)

My parents tell me I'm to old to get video games when my older sibling still gets


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm nervous for a bar mitzvah I have to go to tomorrow ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2015)

father's day.. like stop commercializing it like everyone's got good relations with them..


----------



## ChocoMagii (Nov 7, 2015)

My finals ;_;


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Holy jesus, that's terrible. I'm so sorry to hear that ): Is there any way you can apply for the course outside the country? It's definitely a doable option, as long as you have the funds for it.
> 
> Hang in there, okay? And no matter what, don't give up and drop out. That's the last thing you'd wanna do.  Seriously I'm really sorry to hear this, wish I could do something to help you out somehow from out here. You have our support though, hopefully you'll get through this c:





Sej said:


> I'm so sory that happened to you Tina! (





Moko said:


> Holy mother of cows.. Hope things turn out for the best in the end and you find an option you can take on



Thank you for the kind words.  I've come up with a back-up plan after talking things out with Meg-Mog and Justin, and while I'm not totally sold on it yet, financially it is the best possible and least stressful option. 

Unfortunately I have to get through the presentation on Wednesday first to make sure I, y'know, actually pass my current classes. It's already messing with my ability to sleep, focus, etc. The next few days are going to be torture. 




mogyay said:


> sorry to hear about that tina, if u need me to write a strongly worded letter i will on ur behalf ok!!!!!



ily <3


----------



## mintellect (Nov 7, 2015)

My mom accidently closed the door on my cat's tail and she let out this huge meow-scream and it scared me half to death.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

11 year olds are actually so annoying i'm going to scream

and my parents still aren't home. and i haven't really done anything today.  also wanna kms like it's really bad


----------



## Javocado (Nov 7, 2015)

I have to pull a full shift today and I'll have no kitchen support for half of said shift on what is probably busiest day of the week and I'm sore as hell and have to do some heavy lifting later on that shift too and I'm out of pot :-/


----------



## milkday (Nov 7, 2015)

We finally got a proper TV and everything that happened today made me realize I will _always_ be bullied. My sister was bullied for twelve years, my mum is bullied at work... I am unable to make friends, I don't have a phone to text them, I'm generally a difficult person, I'm weird but not tumblr-aesthetic weird.

All these girls at school are trying to be the weird emo kid bc it's cool on tumblr but I'm the real deal yet they hate me. My friends don't realise that without the three of them, if I had no friends, I'd just give up on school. 

Life just isn't fair. There isn't always a bright side.


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> My mom accidently closed the door on my cat's tail and she let out this huge meow-scream and it scared me half to death.



Ahh D: Is your kitty ok?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2015)

Tina said:


> Thank you for the kind words.  I've come up with a back-up plan after talking things out with Meg-Mog and Justin, and while I'm not totally sold on it yet, financially it is the best possible and least stressful option.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to get through the presentation on Wednesday first to make sure I, y'know, actually pass my current classes. It's already messing with my ability to sleep, focus, etc. The next few days are going to be torture.



Ah, best of luck with your presentation and the future, glad to hear you have some option at least


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 7, 2015)

I am so not ready for this Business Statistics exam on Monday. Even though I get to use a double-sided cheat sheet, the material makes no sense to me. I know this is a bad thing to say, but I hope everyone in the class does bad. He won't curve exams unless it's below the 76% percentile which I failed to make last time, but everyone else did so well. I really really really need that curve.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

Definitely not ready for presenting on Monday haha ;w; and on top of that I have a super bad cough + sore throat OTL


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2015)

sooo we're supposed to read a text for monday but they never said where we could find it.. lol


----------



## Zane (Nov 7, 2015)

it's almost 2016 and i just now realized Alucard is Dracula backwards


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 7, 2015)

^^I just realized that too XD

I feel tired. My shoulders and back have been sore lately.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 7, 2015)

a lot of things going on right now. This is the first time I have felt this terrible emotion


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

My throat hurts.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2015)

my head hurts for no reason oh lol.

also fathers day go die


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 7, 2015)

I have an essay due Monday and I really don't want to write it ovo;;; also an Art History exam that day aahhhhhhhh


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 7, 2015)

the youngins


----------



## Zane (Nov 7, 2015)

everyone is mean 2 me


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 7, 2015)

I know this is a little late, but... Happy Birthday. 


I stayed after school on the 4th for your memorial services. We planted a tree for you. A red oak. They even made a plaque for you! They did an amazing job. I tried not to cry I really did, but...I couldn't stop worth anything. I really hope you like it; the tree and plaque. I look forward to watching it-you grow through the tree. I will make sure I come sit next to it after I take care of chores. 

I hope you are okay.

I miss you.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2015)

Zane said:


> everyone is mean 2 me



umm are you serious right now?

anyways too much to read for tomorrow aaah


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 8, 2015)

4 things due tomorrow in school and it's 7:44pm FML


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 8, 2015)

presenting something to my class tomorrow ;n; luckily i'm doing it with a friend, but i am terrified of messing up or embarrassing myself (which i'm good at) OTL


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2015)

Moko said:


> umm are you serious right now?



why do you ask


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2015)

Zane said:


> why do you ask



cause your posts shows it -cough- 

anyways mom stop being so.. genderphobic? o_o


----------



## Albuns (Nov 8, 2015)

Why can't the day off be moved to Monday instead of Wednesday? x.x


----------



## Mao (Nov 8, 2015)

got my report. did alright for once but my science grade ughhhh

also i have a geography essay tomorrow but im so confused on the topic


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 8, 2015)

People.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 8, 2015)

The more I try to study for this exam, the more confused and helpless I feel. I don't know how to study for it. There's no step-by-step solutions


----------



## device (Nov 8, 2015)

anime or jp loving 12 yr olds that post in rainbows


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2015)

device said:


> anime or jp loving 12 yr olds that post in rainbows



kira?

also this personae fusing drains my munnies ugh


----------



## device (Nov 8, 2015)

Moko said:


> kira?



yes hi it's me


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 8, 2015)

all these indecisive people in the tbt marketplace


----------



## tae (Nov 8, 2015)

trying to get my turnip badge and this is a pain in the ass.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 8, 2015)

Fantastic. I need help starting my Accounting Principles I project due Wednesday, but guess what? I just looked at the dates the tutor is available and the only times show are for the week after next week. That's what they get for having only one tutor for the class. I'm so screwed. There's no way I can do that project by myself. I've already got two exams next week. This is just ridiculous. I would drop the class if the drop date hadn't already ended, but it's too late.


----------



## pandapples (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm taking accounting maybe I can help?


----------



## radioloves (Nov 8, 2015)

Soo much school left, I wish I was done! Gah it's cold in my room and I'm stressi about my classes :'[


----------



## N e s s (Nov 8, 2015)

It's me vs like 5 girls on boys vs girls


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> It's me vs like 5 girls on boys vs girls



what is even the point of that game


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 8, 2015)

Zane said:


> what is even the point of that game



Get to 1000 for girls or 0 for boys


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

that i have to go to bed early and my dad's friend is here; i wanna be nosy.


----------



## boujee (Nov 8, 2015)

I didn't know having a typing quirk determines your intellectual ability to communicate.
As soon as you miss a period or you didn't capitalize your "dumbz".


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

im v dumbz.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2015)

my throat stop messing omg


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2015)

i'm up so early blehh bleehhhh


----------



## Beardo (Nov 9, 2015)

Tired and depressed isn't a good combo. Maybe I can go home early...


----------



## Contessa (Nov 9, 2015)

wanting to talk to certain people, but then also getting the vibe that they hate me.


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 9, 2015)

Manipulative people annoy me.


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

when people are online, but don't check their threads often when asking for help or a certain subject- that bothers me. a lot. : /
like people don't wanna wait around to see if you'll accept their help or not man.. it's kind of a pain.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2015)

Mayuu said:


> Manipulative people annoy me.



random but i like your avatar

also ai's social link **** aaah


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 9, 2015)

-insert boss battle music here-

My next class is my dreaded exam I am not prepared for. I tried to study, but I couldn't find the step-by-step solutions to the practice quiz he gave us so it didn't help. The only thing that can save me now is my cheat sheet and guessing ability.


----------



## Peter (Nov 9, 2015)

trying to find notes from the lecture I missed today, but our uni's online platform is the worst laid-out website I've ever used


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> trying to find notes from the lecture I missed today, but our uni's online platform is the worst laid-out website I've ever used


ours is good but they can't publish longer than X amount of pages so some **** takes ages to find online ugh


----------



## Peter (Nov 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> ours is good but they can't publish longer than X amount of pages so some **** takes ages to find online ugh



mine is good for the rest of my classes! just for some reason this module is laid out completely randomly with stuff from 5 weeks ago next to current work, no titles etc. 

I'll have graduated by the time I find what I'm looking for


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> random but i like your avatar
> 
> also ai's social link **** aaah



I found it today,I like pictures of real geisha or even of maiko.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2015)

Mayuu said:


> I found it today,I like pictures of real geisha or even of maiko.



ah, looked like it was from a noh/kabuki play.

yeah they have an interesting history :3


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> ah, looked like it was from a noh/kabuki play.
> 
> yeah they have an interesting history :3



I like Kabuki actors to,they are very talented.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 9, 2015)

Kind of sad because a I feel like many users on here hate me. ;v;'


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 9, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> Kind of sad because a I feel like many users on here hate me. ;v;'



Why would they hate you ?


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 9, 2015)

I feel like I am never improving and only going backwards in my little bit of skill


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

i wish these kids next door would be quiet ;n;


----------



## Mao (Nov 9, 2015)

my philosophy essay question is so deep 

regret taking this rn. maybe that's why it's called philosophy hmm


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> Kind of sad because a I feel like many users on here hate me. ;v;'



Don't think I've seen you before, so I definitely don't hate you! Aaaand I've got to say I love your avatar/sig. Okita was my favourite in _Hakuoki: Memories of the Shinsengumi_.

Starting to feel like I might be able to pass the presentation on Wednesday in terms of content. In terms of ability to perform said presentation... my faith has dropped even further. I'm already panicking.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 9, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> Kind of sad because a I feel like many users on here hate me. ;v;'



Use it to fuel yourself


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2015)

Tina said:


> Starting to feel like I might be able to pass the presentation on Wednesday in terms of content. In terms of ability to perform said presentation... my faith has dropped even further. I'm already panicking.



Aaah, best of luck. From my oral exam days I remember to bring something to drink so you don't get too dry, and it always helps to go through your material, either by yourself or /if it's a group work/ with a friend


----------



## cIementine (Nov 9, 2015)

Tina said:


> Don't think I've seen you before, so I definitely don't hate you! Aaaand I've got to say I love your avatar/sig. Okita was my favourite in _Hakuoki: Memories of the Shinsengumi_.
> 
> Starting to feel like I might be able to pass the presentation on Wednesday in terms of content. In terms of ability to perform said presentation... my faith has dropped even further. I'm already panicking.



we believe in you, tina! c:


----------



## Jacob (Nov 9, 2015)

So i found out my Ex girlfriend cheated on me so bye to that


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Am I really gonna spend senior year like this wtf

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buddy said:


> So i found out my Ex girlfriend cheated on me so bye to that lmfao



Aw jacob sorry to hear that


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> we believe in you, tina! c:



yes


----------



## cinny (Nov 9, 2015)

Omgggg, my mom's bf left his chocolate out in the open where my dogs can reach it. I was in the shower and noticed it right away thank goodness.., I've been stressing out since this morning. But my dog is acting perfectly normal. Going to keep an eye on both of them.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2015)

I just got home from school... it is 11 oclock at night... ughhhh


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 10, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I just got home from school... it is 11 oclock at night... ughhhh



You were at school that late? D: Hope you get some good rest though c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> You were at school that late? D: Hope you get some good rest though c:



It is a long story.... I was at school to 5pm then my mom asked me to wait at my boyfriends for her and I made his mom mad by staying so late but my mom forgot to tell me that she would be back in town at 10, then took an hour to get home because she had to stop at so many places


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2015)

my teacher, stop rearranging like every freaking assignment


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 10, 2015)

how everybody is always invisible like damn i just wanna know if you're here or not stop lying to me


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 10, 2015)

I have to wake up an hour and a half earlier than normally.


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 10, 2015)

The server being down on animal crossing :/


----------



## Mao (Nov 10, 2015)

have to do a presentation in business and it has to be two minutes long 

that will be the longest two minutes of my life


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 10, 2015)

Accounting Principles I exam coming up in an hour. After I finish that I have to cram in my project for the same class due tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2015)

Mao said:


> have to do a presentation in business and it has to be two minutes long
> 
> that will be the longest two minutes of my life



be glad it's not 20

also im hungry af again ah


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 10, 2015)

I wish I wasn't so tired



Mao said:


> have to do a presentation in business and it has to be two minutes long
> 
> that will be the longest two minutes of my life



x.x good luck!! I had to do one on Monday, it wasn't all that bad o:


----------



## glow (Nov 10, 2015)

my dad buying another motorcycle when 2 years ago he was hit on one, broke several bones, and then was in a wheelchair for 8 months (the doctors weren't even sure he'd walk again). AND he's not even in the financial place to buy it, he was just suckered by my brother in law, because it's impossible for my dad to say no to family


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2015)

Mao said:


> have to do a presentation in business and it has to be two minutes long
> 
> that will be the longest two minutes of my life





Moko said:


> be glad it's not 20



This was my first thought haha. My 20-minute presentation is in 21 hours.


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 10, 2015)

Guilt.


----------



## boujee (Nov 10, 2015)

I was messaging this one artist on her for a rlc piece but I forgot their user and now I'm like sht
I also want to open another thread requesting art for rlc but I need more oc'/


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 10, 2015)

basically i've been chatting w a person on a swedish website for hbtq+ kids who want support or whatever and it has been great and you book appointments and stuff and i had one today (it was like 2.5 hours ago) but i had a reaALLY rough therapy session and i totally forgot about this thing and now i feel awful about not showing up and i basically just impulsively deleted the account because i'm really bad at life and 
like..... i don't really regret it because i've already gotten so much help and i really didn't feel like talking today anyways... and i probably didn't need to speak more to them if i didn't want to. 
but i mean that was like a really bad idea and i should just have messaged them, telling them what had happened, apologized and either told them i felt that i was done with it or that i wanted to see if i could get another time to chat w them...... idk...... i just avoided it and it was probably a bad decision

i mean, in the end it doesn't really matter and the only person it affects is me, which i am fine with ..... idk....... im gonna stop writing now..... eugh


----------



## Peter (Nov 10, 2015)

I bought two pairs of jeans from the same place in the same size and one pair are too big and the other are too small????????


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 10, 2015)

I can't believe there is an uproar going on over a minimalist cup design. I don't even like Starbucks, but this cup controversy is getting out of hand, not to mention it's such a stupid reason to be angry.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> I can't believe there is an uproar going on over a minimalist cup design. I don't even like Starbucks, but this cup controversy is getting out of hand, not to mention it's such a stupid reason to be angry.



2 girls 1 cup lmao.

also ugh mom stop being a douche


----------



## Mao (Nov 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> be glad it's not 20
> 
> also im hungry af again ah



lol true it could be twenty which would be so bad can't even imagine how much i'd freak out  



Sleepi said:


> I wish I wasn't so tired
> 
> 
> x.x good luck!! I had to do one on Monday, it wasn't all that bad o:



thank you hope mine goes well ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> This was my first thought haha. My 20-minute presentation is in 21 hours.



good luck hope it goes well for you ^^


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> 2 girls 1 cup lmao.
> 
> also ugh mom stop being a douche



That subject had more controversy potential than this cup should've had. Honestly, who cares that Starbucks released a red cup design? Why are certain people so offended about it? America's priorities can some times be so dumb.

On a more on topic statement, I hate the fact that I don't have the motivation to reply to people's messages anywhere.


----------



## Brain.Boy (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm worried about starting Weight Watchers with a family friend, because I know they will eventually stop taking me and I have no way to get there. I'm also afraid of not being able to keep it up on my own when they do stop taking me, because I have no self-motivation.


----------



## okaimii (Nov 10, 2015)

Bad art block is preventing me from drawing. :/


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 10, 2015)

Disclaimer: I have nothing against Asians.

At work yesterday, a trio of Asians came in wearing doctors' masks. Knowing it was a trend to wear those at some point, I helped them find a pair of shoes, and they politely removed their masks to speak with me.

I found out through a coworker that they told her they had the flu and that's why they were wearing the masks.

I'm sick today. :c


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a presentation tomorrow morning that I haven't prepared for at all and I have the worst headache I've had in a while so trying to sort everything out is killing me right now. 

Also people outside my building blaring crappy music??? wyd


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 11, 2015)

i've never hated reading giant paragraph essays as much as i do now.


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm freezing cold and I'm wearing a sweater.


----------



## emmareid (Nov 11, 2015)

I've been sneezing all day and having allergy attacks randomly for no reason. I'm not even allergic to anything... really bumming me out


----------



## boujee (Nov 11, 2015)

sick


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm wearing this shirt that is really well tailored to me and has a neck that goes around the back of my neck and then v's a bit at the front, but since it's tailored to go under my HUGE boobs they pull on the bit that goes on the back of my neck so all night I have been awkwardly lifting my boobs and trying to loosen the bit pulling my neck down cause I am going to get a huge knot in the position I have to be at the computer... X.X If only I had the money to reduce these bad boys... even though everyone thinks that's a crime against humanity.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a headache


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 11, 2015)

Spoiler: I got 99 problems but TBT bells ain't.....my motivtion here.....Brace yourselves



*Domino Effect* I guess
So I VW'd from my Winter 2015 classes last term..... because I had kidney stones followed by a pinched nerve that put me out of school for 9 weeks..... yeah, academically, its hard to recover from that..... so I was advised to VW. Which by my student loans put me on "financial academic probation" because eve though that was a wise move and my grades were in "good standing", I did not fulfill the terms of my contract with my loans - remain full time throughout the year. But I had a meical appeal. Extenuating circumstances for my withdrawal. And I gave Financial Aid ALL my supporting documentation back in April/May. Its still sitting on the desk. I have Student Disability Services now advocating for me, I had to re-obtain ALL those documents and re-write my letter of intent. Because my loans are on hold. For Fall 2015, and any subsequent terms. AND I have an overpayment to them, apparently. Give me a break. Oh, but they can't simply subtract that overpayment mount from my loan amount estimate for that year. 
So I registered full time this term. Confirmed enrollment. I owe $3700 in tuition by Winter. Or I can't register. Registration is open, classes are filling up, I will be on wait lists once I get the cleaance to register once my tuition is paid. Fine. 
Not gettong student loans means not meeting the requirements for Work Study, which is how I have sought employment for the past 5 years. The deadline was Oct 19, for both Fall and Winter applications. Since my loans were still on hold, I was not accepted. And I could not be hired with the prof I have worked for the past 5 years. I am unemployed. In the city with the highest unemployment rate in the country. 
So.... Because I turned 25 last September, Canada Pension Orphan Benefit no longer suppliments me with $236 monthly "allowances" from the government as of October. So I have no income. Whatsoever. Basically. 
The Student Drug Plan at the university changed, no longer covers my prescriptions 100%...... Every single week I have to pay out of pocket. 
Because I have no student loans, also, I am not qulified for the Bursary For Students with Disabuilities.... BSWD.... for therapy.... $2000/two semesters. So $100/session I am indebted to my therapist for now, until further notice until I get my loans and the BSWD is processed. And I can pay her. 
Because right now my AVAILABLE balance is something like -$1,1000. Note the NEGATIVE sign. Oh, and I have $500 Overdraft. Heh.... 
Tried to CASH (not deposit) a $100 cheque today. I couldn't. Only deposit. You know why? Because the National Student Loans Service Centre (NSLSC) has been making $590 withdrawals rom my account every WEEK (once on Nov 2nd, once on the 9th) and each time, I get an NSF fee of $48 charged to my account..... because I simply don't have that kinda money. Wht is dumb is that is a clrical error..... I shouldn't be in repayment for my loans until I am OUT of school for 4 months. I am confirmed, registered, full time, in good standing. WTF, NSLSC..... I AM SICK AND TIRED OF YOUR ****!!!! YOU ACTUALLY OWE ME MONEY!!!!! LIKE IN THE BALLPARK OF $8000!!!!! SO STFU WITH THIS!!!!!!! The bank told me for $20 I can block these payments. I gave her a blank stare, saying I kinda can give her $20, given that I just deposited $100..... Oh but NO..... since I was well beyond overdraft.... It doesn't count..... I basically burned $100. Considering my common-law doesn't get paid till Friday, we were kinda relying on $100 cash to get food or something, because we don't have much to eat, really. Oh.... and bus fare. Before I had a chance, she had stamped the cheque, I couldn't retract it and deposit it elsewhere...... 
So...... I not only owe my university $3700...... I owe my landlord $2900...... yeah, that is like 4 months rent..... Because OSAP was delayed we were unable to pay October/November. (The other 2 months is an entirely different story). Yeah..... that is 1/3 of a year. That is enough for an eviction notice. 
I am going to lose my ****. Did I mention I have been on Financial Aid's a** about this since April/May? Yeah.... its NOVEMBER. USELESS. 
So other stuff...... 
People "ghosting" on me..... generally disappearing from my life..... perpetuating feelings of worthlessness..... not allowing for closure..... 
People.......in general..... making be feel like ****...... either making me feel plotted against, secretly hated, annoyed at, like my needs don't matter, like I should be silenced, like I am a failure in practically every sphere of my life. 
I am typically a very, very reliable and dependable person. I can't even so much as respond to an email or PM or VM (even on here), without having a panic attack, or having crippling anxiety, but its worse for the **** that matters, like getting in touch with profs or supervisors. And I usually rock at professional letter writing if I just sit down and DO IT! OMG! WHAT IS GOING ON?!?! I can't meet deadlines. I can't commit. My guild is lacking the structure that made it thrive over the summer. Not to mention, the persona that made it so united. 
Self-care and even maintenance like eating makes me feel selfish. Doing things I enjoy makes me feel awful. Fulfilling goals and accomplishments makes me feel worse afterwards. That is a serious sign of dysfunction. Not just cognitive either. I don't enjoy anything. I am indecisive about everthing. But incredibly aware of my symptoms and how they have progressed over the past few months. I record qualitative and quantitative data. 
My cousin's birthday would have been Nov 7th. He died 2 years last January. Some very hard truths have surfaced in that time. 
And then thre is the sick anticipation that looms over me of my friend who is sufferring from Cancer and will likely be dead by spring. I made a thread about it. To share his inspirational story. That thread was closed, by a mod, for what I felt were rather insensitive reasons. But I won't argue the case. 
I feel very alone, very isolated..... even unloved, even by those closest to me. If you can believe it. 
I feel guilt. I take blame for practically everything. I see the humanity behind everyone else's faults. Even abusive ones. Which essentially makes them excusable. And they can therefore do no wrong. It is ME that must take accountability. For EVERYTHING. That is what I have learned. A very high, dangerous, cognitive distortion. But that is what the emotional, verbal abuse and manipulation of teh last few months have left me. Basically Learned Helplessness. But I must remember what came of Seligman's studies, as horrific as they were: The field of Positive Psychology. There is hope for me yet. Not to mention, way back, I got an A+ in Positive Psych, if I am not mistaken. 
Speaking of grades, I left my Learning and Behaviour midterm, feeling pretty confident. I got 24/50. WUT. I FAILED. WHAT?!?!. NONONONONO...... THAIS CAN'T BE HAPPENNING. Likewise for Human Cognitive Neuroscience. 8/15 (The exam was out of 45).... OMG..... Oh my.... FML..... ****!!!!!!!!! I may be "Good Standing" now but.... How long will THAT last? I am thinking of dropping Cognition. I don't have a single grade recorded for that class. Its a dud. 
I haven't been to class since Reading Week 3 weeks ago. I have been a wreck. Reading Week was HELL. In and out of the ER..... not for me, but my common-law had cellulitis in his ankle.... and he had to get IV antibiotic injections. He doesn't respond well to this sort of thing. He does not addapt well to change or stress or pain. And he was quick to take it out on me, who was by his side every minute of it, holding his hand, making phone calls, arranging homecare, getting food, accompanyng him for transport and paying, fetching anything he needed..... etc..... There were moments I was still called "Useless", or "What good are you?" or "What have you done for me tonight?". When I had kidney stones, which is said to be some of the worst pain someone can have, I never treated him as such. But he did neglect me towards the end of the 9 week period. Getting sick of how sick I was, basically, it seemed. And I realiize he had his own stresses too, he was adapting, or having difficulty adapting to becoming a Masters student and the changes that came with that. So I mostly left him alone. Didn't ask much of him. He played video gmes 14-16 hours per day. I didn't even feel valued as a girlfriend. That lead to a whole slew of problems I won't get into. But naturally, I have come to a point where I take the blame for all that.... he can do no wrong. Though many of my peers I explained that to side with me. Though I never wanted anyone to "take sides".Basically, relationship tension, but things are improving. To a degree
So, in conclusion, I am being admitted for direct in-patient admission to the hospital come Monday. I require a med change. My doctor wishes her trusted colleage work with her for a second opinion on my case, in case she is missing something. 
I mean, I don't mind s much..... aside from potetial academic probation, which will put my loand on hold again in Winter.... to which I will have to appeal.... AGAIN.... again, I will have plenty of supporting documentation. 
My internship..... yeah, that is a problem..... I was really REALLY hoping to excel in that. At my interview the supervisor pinned me for being a candidate for being selected to VIP II. Pfffft. Like THAT is gonna hppen NOW. 
Oh yeah.... and I met with a prof who practically begged me to be in his lab next Winter..... Said I would be an asset. As soon as I mentioned I was struggling. (This was before I knew I would be hospitalized) he went back on that and said he had no room whatsoever to accommodate me. I appreciate the discrimination. Ever heard of Maslow? ****.... 
Yeah, that is just the major stuff..... The most prominant stuff..... I mean, everyday there is something "minor" that is new that is just like "REALLY?! Really." *points finger handgun to temple and fires*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm tired.

And this freaking assignment do you mind writing it straight out rather than make it fluffy af


----------



## Peter (Nov 11, 2015)

i rly want the new yeezy boosts but the shop in my city are only getting 50 pairs so rip my chances


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd been watching Tokyo Ghoul all day today. As episode 8 ended, I literally burst crying badly for a long while. I still am. I can't believe something like this can be so touching, enough to get to me and rip my insides out. 

It's probably because of what I've been going through the past few days, watching this was probably a trigger to let out my emotions. I probably sound like this helpless ******* right now, but I just want everything to like go away. It's all so exhausting.

I think I'm gonna take a nap.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow wtf, so I guess my throat just decided to start hurting out of nowhere like in the really horrible "strep throat" and/or "just smoked like 50 packs of cigarettes" feeling... for no reason, tried drinking water but it just makes me feel it more... also my eyes started to well up for NO REASON. Like they're so watery I am nearly crying, some guy came up and asked for the bathroom and asked me if I was alright... uhg. I don't want to be sick cause them people at work will hate me for calling off...


----------



## Damniel (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm always tired.


----------



## glow (Nov 11, 2015)

who in their right mind vacuums at 7 in the morning


----------



## mogyay (Nov 11, 2015)

does anyone know when you start worrying about ebay sellers? it's been 3 days and i've heard nothing (also i paid quite a lot of money for first class but what's the point if they won't even send it)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2015)

mogyay said:


> does anyone know when you start worrying about ebay sellers? it's been 3 days and i've heard nothing (also i paid quite a lot of money for first class but what's the point if they won't even send it)



I'd say worry now, unless they have 100% feedback and  are trusted by like everyone. I mean even if you go on holiday you can write that..


----------



## mogyay (Nov 11, 2015)

Moko said:


> I'd say worry now, unless they have 100% feedback and  are trusted by like everyone. I mean even if you go on holiday you can write that..



aw maaaaaaaaaaaaan, they actually had a negative rating quite recently but i really liked the jeans so i thought i'd trust them anyway, i'm dumb. thanks moko!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

my left eye has a stye and is kinda swollen ;n; my mum said it looks like i've been in a fight lmao


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 11, 2015)

Idk if Kelsey likes me as more than a friend...


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 11, 2015)

By boob hurts


----------



## boujee (Nov 11, 2015)

Deviantart auctions are the worst 
OP did ab already


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 11, 2015)

dat life thing tho


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2015)

mogyay said:


> aw maaaaaaaaaaaaan, they actually had a negative rating quite recently but i really liked the jeans so i thought i'd trust them anyway, i'm dumb. thanks moko!



Yeah, unless they have replied to the one leaving the feedback and/or have valid reasons for being late I'd suggest you check around for other sellers and/or demand the money back if you can, idk how that site works nowadays..


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 11, 2015)

Yuck. Someone by me smells like cigarettes.


----------



## Peter (Nov 11, 2015)

kinda need to finish this lab report
kinda need to nap for 2 hours


----------



## Damniel (Nov 11, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> kinda need to finish this lab report
> kinda need to nap for 2 hours



That's what clones are for!

I need to sleep more.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2015)

i want too many 6 digits help


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2015)

mogyay said:


> does anyone know when you start worrying about ebay sellers? it's been 3 days and i've heard nothing (also i paid quite a lot of money for first class but what's the point if they won't even send it)



Have you messaged them? Also see how long it usually takes for them to send items - it'll be stated alongside the postage option information. I sell a lot on eBay and I personally have it set to say that I dispatch within three working todays from cleared payment (usually send them same/next day, but y'know, gotta cover self). 




peterjohnson said:


> kinda need to finish this lab report
> kinda need to nap for 2 hours



Naps are good. I crashed for two and a half hours this afternoon, missed Meg-Mog coming home, then went out into the living room to find her asleep hunched over the side of an armchair.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't know why, but I feel pretty bitter.


----------



## Peter (Nov 11, 2015)

Tina said:


> Naps are good. I crashed for two and a half hours this afternoon, missed Meg-Mog coming home, then went out into the living room to find her asleep hunched over the side of an armchair.



I have a tendency to take a short nap and accidentally wake up 6 hours later with a completely ruined sleeping pattern o;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2015)

Tina said:


> Have you messaged them? Also see how long it usually takes for them to send items - it'll be stated alongside the postage option information. I sell a lot on eBay and I personally have it set to say that I dispatch within three working todays from cleared payment (usually send them same/next day, but y'know, gotta cover self).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, they should be listing payment time/options and stuff on their page, otherwise I'd be a bit suspicious. Of course they might not be online 24*7 but you should get your info from the seller when you buy and stuff.

Haha, and that sounds like a blast


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> I have a tendency to take a short nap and accidentally wake up 6 hours later with a completely ruined sleeping pattern o;



I find sleep near impossible lately (can't get more than three hours of solid sleep in a night - if that) so I wouldn't have minded if this had happened to me today!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

my eye hurts ;n;


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

the amount of immature children being salty and pointing fingers on tbt is just appalling in all honesty, i swear there should really be age limits on forum sites. i have no words, lol.


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a canker and my wrist is sore.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a lot of homework I don't want to do right now >.<


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in way too much pain right now, goddamnit soccer. Nobody who didn't show up even had a good reason for not showing up, either.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 11, 2015)

It feels like a saturday today and then I realize I still have 2 more days of school until satuday .-.  I also have gym class tomorrow and I don't feel like going


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

why is Chinese food so expensive. 

why are kids so upset all the time. lol


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 11, 2015)

My mom broke my succulent. D:


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2015)

I can't trust all my friends, I can't be around them, I can't do a lot now and being the bad guy is never what I wanted


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I can't trust all my friends, I can't be around them, I can't do a lot now and being the bad guy is never what I wanted



What happened? ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans said:


> What happened? ;-;



A lot happened today


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> A lot happened today



Do you want to talk about it?


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 11, 2015)

my head hurts


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> my head hurts



i would like to give you a glass of water and a nice squishy pillow to lay down on.


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

my arm hurts


----------



## milkyi (Nov 11, 2015)

It makes me sad to realize that "Polly" is based on a true event.


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

there's no good threads going on right now.


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in dreadful pain and have been all day.
But other than that I'm in a pretty good mood actually


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

i just wanna have my cake and eat it too.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 12, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i would like to give you a glass of water and a nice squishy pillow to lay down on.



i'm better now. your words reached me even before i read them~~


----------



## Llust (Nov 12, 2015)

i want to eat pizza
chips
processed meat
candy
everything that tastes good but is bad for me..but i have the max out pacer tomorrow (the final pacer for the semester) and i already gorged myself with fruits and rice to get rid of the cravings. it obviously didnt work ;v;


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

i don't know what other colleges to apply to otl


----------



## cinny (Nov 12, 2015)

planning a trip under $1k w/ my bf is so difficult esp in Cali. e__e



happinessdelight said:


> i don't know what other colleges to apply to otl



college near by chanyeol or sehun or suho ;]


----------



## tae (Nov 12, 2015)

cinny said:


> planning a trip under $1k w/ my bf is so difficult esp in Cali. e__e
> 
> 
> 
> college near by chanyeol or sehun or suho ;]



if chanyeol is there sign me the hell up.


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

cinny said:


> planning a trip under $1k w/ my bf is so difficult esp in Cali. e__e
> 
> 
> 
> college near by chanyeol or sehun or suho ;]



PLS PLS PLS last year i was rly thinking about going abroad



taesaek said:


> if chanyeol is there sign me the hell up.



if we go to chanyeol's old school he might probs visit


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

soo i'm supposed to write this in swedish.. gg haven't written in swedish since I did that long essay some years ago.

also period **** off. ugh i can't wait until i turn 25 :[


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> soo i'm supposed to write this in swedish.. gg haven't written in swedish since I did that long essay some years ago.
> 
> also period **** off. ugh i can't wait until i turn 25 :[



What happens when you turn 25? o:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What happens when you turn 25? o:



you're allowed to apply for sterilization in general. I think you can do it earlier if you wish to have gender correction surgery or if it's for other medical reasons(such as you're in danger if you're having children or if you have a disease).


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

also dad

just

no

no
stop it


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 12, 2015)

People's self entitlement.


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

3 hours of sleep


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2015)

the salt from everyone on here would make a good substitute in fries
seriously, salt addiction hm?


----------



## inkling (Nov 12, 2015)

bullies...when people are just judgmental and mean. when they don't know how to lay off. when they think theyre clever and smart but everything they say is just and superficial.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 12, 2015)

i spend approximately 1400 hours a year in school which also means i spend 1400 hours a year hating life and having terrible luck with friends. or more accurately, my lack of them.


----------



## boujee (Nov 12, 2015)

that someone feels entitled to let you know whatever they did or sad made them feel butthurt


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 12, 2015)

Lack of sleep can be a real bummer.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> Have you messaged them? Also see how long it usually takes for them to send items - it'll be stated alongside the postage option information. I sell a lot on eBay and I personally have it set to say that I dispatch within three working todays from cleared payment (usually send them same/next day, but y'know, gotta cover self).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhhhhhhh ok thanks tina! i don't buy much on ebay and totally missed that tab, it says they'll send it 3 days within the payment clearing and it'll take 3-4 days getting here! so hopefully it should arrive within a couple of days (i wanted them for the weekend tho boo) ps i hope your presentation went well <3


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> also period **** off. ugh i can't wait until i turn 25 :[



(TMI, gee wow) This is why I missed school today. I'm in so much pain. :^\


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> (TMI, gee wow) This is why I missed school today. I'm in so much pain. :^\



lel.

yeah im so glad i was free i couldn't have made it to uni otherwise ugh.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh, that's what they meant. Now I have every right to feel guilty.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 12, 2015)

Terrible art getting price high prices 
While detailed art having low prices 
Someone needs to tell me what's going on


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 12, 2015)

I just can't get a hand of drawing with a tablet. I'm using stabilizers but I still have to draw a line about a million times to get it right. :U


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2015)

it's 4am lmao, don't cram kids


----------



## Darrling (Nov 12, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I just can't get a hand of drawing with a tablet. I'm using stabilizers but I still have to draw a line about a million times to get it right. :U



You'll get used to it. Don't be so afraid of what's going to appear under your strokes. I had a hard time getting the hand of my tablet too. But with 3 and a half years of making digital art, I can say now that I'm confident in my ability to work that thang on a tablet. (can't really say much for skill of art but whatever) 

what helped me was actually doing a few warm-ups before drawing right away. There's no need to rush. Unless, there is and well. I'm sorry. But yes, warm-ups. Take about 5-10 mins of drawing lines, do fast strokes. Lines and strokes will be straighter this way. Draw circles. Again, fast strokes. 

Hope these little tidbits helped, good luck with tablet drawing.​


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 13, 2015)

having to be the host in a video production in class because some person didn't turn up. _thanks_. 

at least people think i'm doing well :I


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 13, 2015)

Irritating people on tumblr.I kindly asked people not to follow me if they blogged/re blogged x rated things,self harm,or pro eating disorders.They don't seem to get the damn message though.


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

just hoping i did decent enough on my midterm to pass


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 13, 2015)

oh god. the weathers really bad and i just heard a dripping that sounds way too close, and also we got the roof replaced a couple months ago... and this is the first storm it's been in.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 13, 2015)

when your friend complains about stupid **** and you have to refrain from telling them to stop being a child


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 13, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> oh god. the weathers really bad and i just heard a dripping that sounds way too close, and also we got the roof replaced a couple months ago... and this is the first storm it's been in.



nvm the roof is ok


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

I dont want to be here


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 13, 2015)

I always feel insignificant, and whatever i do isn't good enough.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2015)

mogyay said:


> ahhhhhhhhh ok thanks tina! i don't buy much on ebay and totally missed that tab, it says they'll send it 3 days within the payment clearing and it'll take 3-4 days getting here! so hopefully it should arrive within a couple of days (i wanted them for the weekend tho boo) ps i hope your presentation went well <3



Presentation still continues to be the bane of my existence.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2015)

my friend (who's my ex) dating another one of my exes--
 one is a girl and ones a boy-- the boy dumped me because he 'doesn't know how to date girls'
i just want her to be careful around him OTL


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 13, 2015)

Sitting in the living room reading news reports with my boyfriend about the tragic events in Beruit, Paris, and Japan, talking about how scary the world has become in a matter of days and some f***er pounds on the front door with all their strength and it literally sounds like they're going to bust the door open at any second (mind you we're sitting 4 feet from the door). I fly out of my chair and run into my bf's room and my bf runs to the door and looks out the peep hole. 

No. One. Was. There. 
They. F***ing. Ran. Off. 

It's been about 20 minutes and my heart is still racing and I honestly just hate people so much.


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Sitting in the living room reading news reports with my boyfriend about the tragic events in Beruit, Paris, and Japan, talking about how scary the world has become in a matter of days and some f***er pounds on the front door with all their strength and it literally sounds like they're going to bust the door open at any second (mind you we're sitting 4 feet from the door). I fly out of my chair and run into my bf's room and my bf runs to the door and looks out the peep hole.
> 
> No. One. Was. There.
> They. F***ing. Ran. Off.
> ...



That must've been very scary. In my neighborhood, they do the exact same thing. We just got used to it, and never answered the door for anyone.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 14, 2015)

just watched all of rick and morty.... that show is so good but the last episode, cliffhangers man


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 14, 2015)

People blaming muslims for what happened in paris, its not muslims fault, its the terrorists fault....


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

ems said:


> People blaming muslims for what happened in paris, its not muslims fault, its the terrorists fault....



the usual generalization. yes it's been official that it's IS now though.


----------



## tae (Nov 14, 2015)

tired. can't sleep.

end me.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

i should start on assignment uhh

and eat not feeling like either atm tho


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 14, 2015)

My gums are like growing over my braces??? So ew

And I'm super tired but just don't wanna sleep dammit

So basically I'm bothering me, haha


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

my family ugh. stop being so "casual phobic".


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 14, 2015)

two job interviews pretty much, both of them I was rejected from, it feels terrible to be the one tossed aside


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 14, 2015)

The incredible amount of drama on this forum about a kids game.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2015)

Just got sent the second assignment (worth 50% of my overall grade) for my American television class. I am going to be writing a 2,500-3,000 word essay on _The Simpsons_. This could be worse.

But I still need to get through the twenty-minute presentation (the other 50%) that I was meant to do a couple days ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

Tina said:


> Just got sent the second assignment (worth 50% of my overall grade) for my American television class. I am going to be writing a 2,500-3,000 word essay on _The Simpsons_. This could be worse.
> 
> But I still need to get through the twenty-minute presentation (the other 50%) that I was meant to do a couple days ago.



wow, man good luck with those 

I need to write a slightly shorter on archival/old movies but the assignment is fluffy af so I hope I've done it right :/


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 14, 2015)

The fact that I don't have the willpower to stop being a procrastinator and start working on my projects. Only 3 weeks left of class, but hell do I need to stop putting things aside.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

remind me to get sick on the 1st ugh.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2015)

Moko said:


> wow, man good luck with those
> 
> I need to write a slightly shorter on archival/old movies but the assignment is fluffy af so I hope I've done it right :/



Thank you! I need it. I'm fearing failing based on what is meant to be my _optional_ module.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

trying to figure out my signature and be motivated to do some work haha ;w;


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 14, 2015)

I just tried to lay on my stomach while on the floor. I got a navel piercing yesterday. Terrible idea and now I miss laying on my stomach. :<


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 14, 2015)

Tina said:


> Just got sent the second assignment (worth 50% of my overall grade) for my American television class. I am going to be writing a 2,500-3,000 word essay on _The Simpsons_. This could be worse.
> 
> But I still need to get through the twenty-minute presentation (the other 50%) that I was meant to do a couple days ago.



That is rough Tina, I really hope it goes well, I think you got this, ramble on using ramble proof topics, no one will know what you are doing and it kills time


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

Tina said:


> Thank you! I need it. I'm fearing failing based on what is meant to be my _optional_ module.



You're welcome  Ah.. really hope you can make it then, can't be fun to be in this situation but I feel ya.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> That is rough Tina, I really hope it goes well, I think you got this, ramble on using ramble proof topics, no one will know what you are doing and it kills time



It's so far not going well. I was meant to be doing it on Wednesday and was exempt for reasons I'd rather not go into, but my lecturer wants to talk about (rearranging) it this coming Thursday which I'm not looking forward to.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 14, 2015)

Tina said:


> It's so far not going well. I was meant to be doing it on Wednesday and was exempt for reasons I'd rather not go into, but my lecturer wants to talk about (rearranging) it this coming Thursday which I'm not looking forward to.



We just gave a huge presentation here, I was super panicy but if you work shows he will accept


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

Tina said:


> It's so far not going well. I was meant to be doing it on Wednesday and was exempt for reasons I'd rather not go into, but my lecturer wants to talk about (rearranging) it this coming Thursday which I'm not looking forward to.



Ohh  Understandable, it's never nice to things moved around things like that regardless of reasons. Hope you can still make it somehow :/


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 14, 2015)

People in my life and people on the forum.  I don't understand.... people get mad you do something, and when you stop they're still mad even though they have no reason to.  They won't grow up and move on and live life.

Everyone is given this valuable thing, called _life_, and people just can't let go of things and enjoy it.  Like, if you stopped spending so much time complaining or hurting others, you'd have more time to enjoy life, since who knows maybe you'll die the next minute and you'll regret a lot of things you have done?  You never know.

But, when you hurt others you're basically making it impossible for you to enjoy your life PLUS you're making it impossible for others to enjoy their lives.  If people would just LIVE LIFE and not hurt others, people like me wouldn't have their hearts filled with hatred.


----------



## cinny (Nov 14, 2015)

ahhhh, I hate coughing so much z__z


----------



## milkyi (Nov 14, 2015)

It bothers me that Melanie hasn't released "Where Do Babies Come From?" ;;


----------



## zeoli (Nov 14, 2015)

Spoiler:  Don't Read



I wonder, where are you now? Are you okay? Are you holding up?
Do you miss me like I miss you?  Even if you hurt me so badly, I can't help but miss the fun I had at your side.  I always knew you'd slip away, that you really hated me deep down.  Yet, I can't get you or your memories out of my head.     Knowing I'll never speak to you again hurts even if it is probably a blessing to you.

I miss hearing your dreams and your aspirations. I had so much hope for your future. I wonder now, are you finally happy?  Do you have everything you ever wanted?  Did things turn out the way you had envisioned?
_
Just don?t call me when it fizzles.
In fact, don?t call me at all.﻿_


----------



## Soigne (Nov 14, 2015)

a small piece of glass from my screen protector is in my eye


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

im sad


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 14, 2015)

Life in general. My only friend is moving away, I'm about to fail a class which will but off my college graduation by 3 months, I found out that my 6 month long job just turned into a 3 month long one so I have to job hunt again, and my prozac isn't helping with my depression. And this week is finals week, so I'm having general college anxiety.

But on the bright side, I have a school trip to New York City next month.


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 15, 2015)

Human cruelty/brutality.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> It bothers me that Melanie hasn't released "Where Do Babies Come From?" ;;



everyone know it's the uterus she doesn't need to.


----------



## boujee (Nov 15, 2015)

cis term


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

man i haven't been on tumblr in forever, i have so many messages i never got to read bc ive been mia for so long. now i gotta sort through them.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 15, 2015)

I want to say something to someone, but I'm afraid it'll fall on deaf ears, or they'll get mad at me for telling them my theory...
I don't know what to do, it's been bothering me for awhile now...


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 15, 2015)

The fact that my girl Pelly ain't got her own amiibo yet bothers me. Like dangggg she's been here since the BEGINNING and Nintendo is just gonna throw her to the side like she's nothing. She even got demoted in New Leaf for that yellow dog. It's a blasphemy!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

This assignment. Like what actual film examples can we take. We had like.. 3 time or so that we had to be in class, 4 counting tomorrow and if we were to give " a few " that is not that part of the screenings.. um wtf. Also that we need to make our own question/area to write about that is not brought up already. Yeah that is gonna be so fun, we like covered all the texts already fml


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 16, 2015)

It kind of bothers me how fast people find exploits for games these days. Fallout 4 has only been out for 6 days and there's already glitches for infinite (bottle caps, weapons, armor, items, EXP) and maxing out your specials. I mean, people can play how they want, but I know people are going to do this and ruin the experience for themselves. I feel like people spent those 6 days purposely trying to find those glitches and not playing the actual game.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

Well of course they spend days to do it, they know someone's gonna use it. Tbh as long as someone don't cheat in multiplayer matches idfc what they do at home.


----------



## Mao (Nov 16, 2015)

ive developed a bad habit of crying daily but i don't have enough power or money to change the cause...

and im not even a adult yet lol. wonder what other great things life has to offer


----------



## Minerva (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a lot of homework to do but I've been procrastinating so now it's piling up.


----------



## Peter (Nov 16, 2015)

I feel really ill but I've got too much work to do so I can't just stay in bed

and I know I'll have to go in tomorrow because I don't want to fall behind (╯?﹏?╰)


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 16, 2015)

Holiday event at work is annoying


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

im literally dead. like this assignment and we had 360856 pages for tomorrow ah


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 16, 2015)

I didn't schedule an academic advising appointment like I should have and my college class scheduling started 3 days ago. My mom is hounding me about how time slots get filled up fast and I don't entirely know which classes to take so I need to see an adviser tomorrow and pretty much tell them I'm failing Accounting Principles I. I did schedule a really good science class time for the next semester which has been impossible for me to get thus far.


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

too much work.. can i just take a day off from school to get caught up on some of it pls


----------



## tae (Nov 17, 2015)

its only 11, but im not even tired and i wish i could fix my sleeping patterns. this puppy is ruining me.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 17, 2015)

Supposed to be a huge storm (tornado warnings already) here in 4 hours and I'll be asleep. I'm really nervous to go to sleep and be woken up by it. I'm just nervous in general. 

Storms used to never scare me, but for some reason they do now :/


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 17, 2015)

I think I pulled a muscle while weight training. Lovely.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

i never excersize


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 17, 2015)

People and their bigoted opinions/attitudes.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

tired af but at least the films and lecture was v interesting


----------



## asuka (Nov 17, 2015)

i used to like coming on this website to smile and talk with friends, but now it just seems like it stirs as much hatred as other sites lol - kinda lame. just people making fun of each other or others in every other thread. not really cool but w/e maybe I'm too sensitive. But yeah that's why I haven't been active, I miss when most people got along instead of throwing around rude insults for no reason..on an AC forum at that.


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 17, 2015)

asuka said:


> i used to like coming on this website to smile and talk with friends, but now it just seems like it stirs as much hatred as other sites lol - kinda lame. just people making fun of each other or others in every other thread. not really cool but w/e maybe I'm too sensitive. But yeah that's why I haven't been active, I miss when most people got along instead of throwing around rude insults for no reason..on an AC forum at that.



All sites seem like that now and I think that it ruins them.Most people come on sites to share their interests and make friends but more often than not it just becomes another B#tch fest.I don't think that you're being too sensitive at all,I just think that you've had enough of the negativity.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 17, 2015)

Today is a bad day. I just wanted help in scheduling my classes and it was a wild goose chase. I go to one floor, they send me to another, then I get sent into an entirely different building. Then when I get to said building, the walk-in appointments are only supposed to be 5 minutes with quick questions so I couldn't even get help. Apparently when I was transferred to the CBA building I got a new adviser. I ended up messaging her over an email for class help so I really, *really* hope she can help me over an email. If not, I'd have to wait until next Tuesday for an appointment and classes will be taken by then which would just not work. I'd have to figure out which other classes to take myself.



asuka said:


> i used to like coming on this website to smile and talk with friends, but now it just seems like it stirs as much hatred as other sites lol - kinda lame. just people making fun of each other or others in every other thread. not really cool but w/e maybe I'm too sensitive. But yeah that's why I haven't been active, I miss when most people got along instead of throwing around rude insults for no reason..on an AC forum at that.



I feel like the site has been a little more touchy than when I first came back months ago. There definitely seems to be more rudeness.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

asuka said:


> i used to like coming on this website to smile and talk with friends, but now it just seems like it stirs as much hatred as other sites lol - kinda lame. just people making fun of each other or others in every other thread. not really cool but w/e maybe I'm too sensitive. But yeah that's why I haven't been active, I miss when most people got along instead of throwing around rude insults for no reason..on an AC forum at that.



Probably because of all the "controversial" topics and people who can't resists making rude comments or flaming people with diff. opinions.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not saying I'm the sweet girl either, you got to have fun but some people are too much imo.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

asuka said:


> i used to like coming on this website to smile and talk with friends, but now it just seems like it stirs as much hatred as other sites lol - kinda lame. just people making fun of each other or others in every other thread. not really cool but w/e maybe I'm too sensitive. But yeah that's why I haven't been active, I miss when most people got along instead of throwing around rude insults for no reason..on an AC forum at that.



Me too, it's just become worse and worse. If people used all their energy for something positive instead of hating or arguing, people might actually finish their towns or achieve stuff, you know.  If there weren't so many butthurt or salty people on here, things might be a lot different.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah I beat a lot of butthurt people just act it out though, if they are like that irl I'm scared lol.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

people next door, pls stop swearing and shouting. I can hear you through the walls
>.<


----------



## device (Nov 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yeah I beat a lot of butthurt people just act it out though, if they are like that irl I'm scared lol.



im nothing like what I act like on tbt irl


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

i kinda want to have this pic for my avatar but i think it's too gore-y lol


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yeah I beat a lot of butthurt people just act it out though, if they are like that irl I'm scared lol.



Well how else can they get attention?  That's what kids in school do, they stir up drama, and it's for the attention.
lol we should all be scared tbh, considering how many of the butthurts and salties are older and they should know by now to stop, which means they probably are the same way irl


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 17, 2015)

I feel bad for all the kids being born into this world,they deserve a much safer and better world than this.


----------



## tae (Nov 17, 2015)

having to refurbish on furniture piece at a time is so freaking annoying, why cant i give you one shirt and pay you all the bells to do all 12 pieces of furniture and you make me come back like 6 hours later to pick up all 12. seriously.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Well how else can they get attention?  That's what kids in school do, they stir up drama, and it's for the attention.
> lol we should all be scared tbh, considering how many of the butthurts and salties are older and they should know by now to stop, which means they probably are the same way irl



I know lol, it was just a reference to see how fun they would be irl if they are actually in their 18-20+ ages..


----------



## himeki (Nov 17, 2015)

My "friends" clearly don't want me around them any more.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> My "friends" clearly don't want me around them any more.



wb me


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 17, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> My "friends" clearly don't want me around them any more.



I always have a hard time keeping friends. They usually just stop talking to me after awhile and it's kind of a bummer. It's discouraging to make new friends if the cycle keeps repeating. I'm really not an annoying person. I try to be as nice and considerate as I can be when talking to friends.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 17, 2015)

"We don't have any guacamole"

U ain't gonna have any legs if ya keep spewing that bull**** boi


----------



## tae (Nov 17, 2015)

Javocado said:


> "We don't have any guacamole"
> 
> U ain't gonna have any legs if ya keep spewing that bull**** boi



oh sht.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 17, 2015)

school tomorrow wont be a lot of fun...,,, i have art tho so i guess it's somewhat ok.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

Javocado said:


> "We don't have any guacamole"
> 
> U ain't gonna have any legs if ya keep spewing that bull**** boi



wtff that ain't going down easy maaan kick their ass.


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

Why can't things just go back OTL


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2015)

I feel like I'm left out sometimes st school. I also feel like the world is spinning too fast for me, and that I'm not ready to face life and the mean people around me. I wish I could go back to the past and relive some of the best moments of my life when I was little, when I was innocent and didn't meet sassy ***** cats and jealous girls. I wish I could be myself more and not be worried about what other people think.


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

I wrote my name on a paper and someone passed it to a girl. The girl gave me the paper and it said Go to he** and pointed at my name. I almost cried, but I tried to keep it to myself, because I don't like to cause drama..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I wrote my name on a paper and someone passed it to a girl. The girl gave me the paper and it said Go to he** and pointed at my name. I almost cried, but I tried to keep it to myself, because I don't like to cause drama..



Omg that girl better watch her back, hope that girl gets payback for what she did. Just try to ignore her. If she tries to do anything else to make you mad or sad about, you can tell the teacher or your parent about it.


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Omg that girl better watch her back, hope that girl gets payback for what she did. Just try to ignore her. If she tries to do anything else to make you mad or sad about, you can tell the teacher or your parent about it.



I think it was a girl because it had a girl's handwriting and I feel like I've seen it before.. But anyways, she's in none of my classes, so no worries.


----------



## BetaChorale (Nov 17, 2015)

This is gonna be a long one...

I had to drop my perspective class because the teacher is in the hospital and the cover teacher (who i've had before and is awesome) says recovering my failing grade is near impossible because he doesn't know what my teacher was trying to grade
i'm not doing great in my other three classes, i have at least 5 hours of homework to make up in each class, by next week. 24 character sheets, about 40 frames of a moving tail, and 3-4 speech drafts... again, all by next week.
i still have to go to work, hungry because i'm out of food and don't get paid until friday
my tablet is on it's last wires and fading, so drawing (which is my best form of venting to feel better) is getting very difficult and annoying, plus i need it for school
I wanna drop out of college and go home so badly but i know i have people expecting me to do great things with my life when all i wanna do is wait until i'm ready, but i can't be a disappointment when i'm the only one of my close family's generation to go to college, let alone complete it
I'm yet to tell my mother that i'm feeling all this and all this is happening because i'm afraid she'll yell at me for failing and dropping a class rather than try to help me and give me the advice i so desperately need from her, and on top of everything
i'm out of laundry soap.

... i feel a little better


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

Coursework deadline on Friday and no matter how much I go over the work I just think it's crap tbh.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

FerahL said:


> This is gonna be a long one...
> 
> 
> ... i feel a little better



Well you shouldn't do it just because your parents expect you to, if I may be honest. If you feel you can't do it for whatever good reason you shouldn't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaioin said:


> Coursework deadline on Friday and no matter how much I go over the work I just think it's crap tbh.



Remind me even more ahaha. I think I wrote a bit too much about one thing but it's not really the most easy assignment I've had lmao.


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 18, 2015)

My throat infection.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

Mayuu said:


> My throat infection.



those sucks 

also fun thing whenever i have throat problems i get hella darker voice that i really like so tbh.. idk if i shoudl like those or not


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> Remind me even more ahaha. I think I wrote a bit too much about one thing but it's not really the most easy assignment I've had lmao.



Yeah my problem is matching up the amount I'm writing to the amount of marks it's worth. Unsurprisingly I can write loads about the stuff worth fewer marks but much less for the stuff worth the most marks. Such a pain haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> Yeah my problem is matching up the amount I'm writing to the amount of marks it's worth. Unsurprisingly I can write loads about the stuff worth fewer marks but much less for the stuff worth the most marks. Such a pain haha.



yeah mine is due on tuesday but i want to do most today so i can let it rest a day or two before i make the last changes c:

yeah i tend to be a bit repeating and i hope i divided it up correctly cause I think I wrote more than necessary on one point v.v


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

i am tired , and for no rel reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

i hope i did this right i think i put too much analysis in the first section. o well ech


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> those sucks
> 
> also fun thing whenever i have throat problems i get hella darker voice that i really like so tbh.. idk if i shoudl like those or not



It's the fourth one I've had this year :S


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

Mayuu said:


> It's the fourth one I've had this year :S



holy shizz.. i had throat crap a bit over a month ago but yea I catch those kinda easily so I try not to go outside too undressed


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 18, 2015)

This girl next to me is eating a full meal at a college computer. This is exactly why the keyboards are gross.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> This girl next to me is eating a full meal at a college computer. This is exactly why the keyboards are gross.



lel i admit i eat by the computer but that's a lot because i have it in the kitchen.. (small apartment issues)...

but yeah i clean my keyboard on a regular basis and i try not to smear stuff there


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

i am so cold ono and also on friday I have to listen to my voice in a video HA oh joy *sarcasm*


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

apparently I'm a nasty, salty, butthurt, hypocrite??

even though most of the people I know fit that description perfectly, and the people who've gotten to know me for a few years say I'm the nicest guy ever.  smh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> lel i admit i eat by the computer but that's a lot because i have it in the kitchen.. (small apartment issues)...
> 
> but yeah i clean my keyboard on a regular basis and i try not to smear stuff there



I eat snacks around mine at home sometimes. I just hate when people do it here on public computers.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I eat snacks around mine at home sometimes. I just hate when people do it here on public computers.



yeah i feel you :3

also mom where are you o_oo


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

some people actually *need* to calm down. jesus christ.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

pricing out jewelry is annoying


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> holy shizz.. i had throat crap a bit over a month ago but yea I catch those kinda easily so I try not to go outside too undressed



People don't cover their mouth/nose when they cough or sneeze where I'm from,that's why I keep getting so sick.


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

my school nurse thought i had lice but it was just dandruff


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> apparently I'm a nasty, salty, butthurt, hypocrite??
> 
> even though most of the people I know fit that description perfectly, and the people who've gotten to know me for a few years say I'm the nicest guy ever.  smh



You are definitely not salty or butthurt, the people who called you that are most likely nasty and butthurt T-T

Ok.....These kids who are so judgmental at my school told me *I* was judgmental and I never even said a word to them b4 and I was like excuse me?


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> apparently I'm a nasty, salty, butthurt, hypocrite??
> 
> even though most of the people I know fit that description perfectly, and the people who've gotten to know me for a few years say I'm the nicest guy ever.  smh



you're not a hypocrite


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey, you stupid girl at school who called me an idiot. I didn't do **** to you, what's your deal with me? Is there something wrong with me? Are you just saying this to put me down?

Because if you were, it worked, and it worked much better than you probably think it did.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 18, 2015)

I have an essay for history class due Friday, though we're supposed to turn it in online on a website and the teacher hasn't told us _how_ to turn it in exactly...


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I have an essay for history class due Friday, though we're supposed to turn it in online on a website and the teacher hasn't told us _how_ to turn it in exactly...



This reminds me of the time when my friend had an essay due at 9 PM and she literally submitted it at 9:01 PM and got half credit because of it ಥ‿ಥ We laugh about it now tho

Idk I have too much homework that is another thing


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 18, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> This reminds me of the time when my friend had an essay due at 9 PM and she literally submitted it at 9:01 PM and got half credit because of it ಥ‿ಥ We laugh about it now tho
> 
> Idk I have too much homework that is another thing


Ugh that must've been so bad cx I basically already have the essay written but I just don't know how to turn it in ^^'


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 18, 2015)

that fact someone on confessions screenshot two people flirting and saying their the cutest despite the fact one of them said their in a relationship with someone in rl then the side note of being a total weirdo in watching their conversation and thinking anyone would care to look at that


----------



## asuka (Nov 18, 2015)

:}


----------



## aericell (Nov 19, 2015)

Exhausted and I don't know how I'm supposed to find 15 primary sources for this topic fml


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 19, 2015)

Just want this week to be over already, and I want to get my computer right meow so I can play my Skyrim with all of the DLC because I've played Vanilla on console for over a year and I can't wait to be able to start over with mods to make it all pretty and do the cool AF DLC quests and get like a ton more houses and adopt all the kids ever!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 19, 2015)

I had a horrible gallbladder attack last night. I was deprived hours of sleep along with bad stomach and back pain. I'm just glad I only have one class today.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I had a horrible gallbladder attack last night. I was deprived hours of sleep along with bad stomach and back pain. I'm just glad I only have one class today.



wow.. holy shizz you alright o.o

also im hungry atm and should eat but i dun want oatmeal


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> wow.. holy shizz you alright o.o
> 
> also im hungry atm and should eat but i dun want oatmeal



I am now luckily. I had to put a heating pad on my stomach at the maximum heat level to reduce the pain. I can't wait to have the surgery to have my gallbladder removed. It's a pain having to be really careful what I eat all the time.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

ah, glad to hear  .. seems like my period pains when they are at worst i p much have to live down with heat pillows and pain killers all day v.v

sadly i have to wait a few years if i want to get that removed...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 19, 2015)

http://www.webroot.com/us/en/home/resources/tips/pc-security/you-cant-win-an-argument-with-a-troll#close

if you agree that tbt has trolls under it, and you wanna stahp them salties, butthurts, buttwipes, and trolls, put #StahpDemTrolls in your sig/usertitle


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

I should really be writing my essay... x.x


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> I should really be writing my essay... x.x



i should like read it through and stuff but considering deadline is tuesday sometime im way too lazy lmao


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 19, 2015)

i dont want tomorrow to happen smh....,,,,


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i dont want tomorrow to happen smh....,,,,



school?

also head stop hurting for no reason >>


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

my parents are driving me insane this week


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> my parents are driving me insane this week



mine too.. jesus i wonder why they are even trying o_o


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

That I seen 8 catfishes today on this site


----------



## piichinu (Nov 19, 2015)

1074


----------



## k a i t l i n (Nov 19, 2015)

life

the fact that i haven't started my history project and it's due tomorrow


----------



## boujee (Nov 19, 2015)

i had to take the bus cause my car is currently getting a new paint job but

ever sat next to someone and you smell something stinky? at first you may think it's you so you start sniffing yourself to confirm it isn't you but it is indeed the person you're sitting next to
thats what's been bothering me all day
i lost a few nose hairs


----------



## Loriii (Nov 19, 2015)

I know we've been friends for quite a while and we probably had a lot of fun spending time together but I wish you would finally stop talking to me because you don't know how much you're affecting my life in a negative way by your actions and oftentimes, being insensitive. I already feel tired of hoping that you'll somehow change because of how I treat you and when I'm trying to be extremely nice to you. I don't want to do it myself not only because I don't wanna feel bad but I also think you're the best person who could do it since there are times that you make me feel that you don't care at all. So, I guess it wouldn't matter for you either way.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 20, 2015)

We're forced to do some project for science fair again and it's in groups .-. Normally I'm fine with geoups but I still don't know anyone in my class well enough that I want to do a project with them. There is this one person that wants to be my partner but I kind of want to go alone and I don't know how to tell them without them getting upset or anything


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

There's a lot of projects to finish and I have absolutely zero time :/


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2015)

i wanna go to bed but i gotta go to work


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2015)

Why those feelings when I just talk to you casually over some chat program like jfc.. :/

I hope you are doing well at least.


----------



## aericell (Nov 20, 2015)

how mature


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2015)

**** 1st december can you please like go die so I don't have to live through the evening...


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

just waiting around all day for a certain person to call or text and they don't hardly


----------



## aericell (Nov 20, 2015)

It is so uncomfortable to even be around my friends anymore


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> just waiting around all day for a certain person to call or text and they don't hardly



Yeah I know that feeling, it's the worst :/

Hopefully they contact you soon :')


----------



## Albuns (Nov 20, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> It is so uncomfortable to even be around my friends anymore



Why's that?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Yeah I know that feeling, it's the worst :/
> 
> Hopefully they contact you soon :')



they did. now i'm just depressed.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 20, 2015)

i havent plsyed acnl today and im sooo tired so i dont think i will
this will be the first day since i hot the game that im not plsying it lol well idc honedtly bc im basically dead but it's still a bit euheehhgh :///


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

I got a stupid B in history today when I got my progress report back.  Also in my school there's always some sort of fights between students...I wish it was more peaceful. Also in Ceremics class I never get my clay project done and that's because I made my project way too big and it takes so long to finish ugh .-.


----------



## boujee (Nov 20, 2015)

My aunt is dying from cancer and I didn't even know this till now 
I hate how my family always keeps things away from me till the last minute 
Now my uncle is so horrid in visiting his wife in the hospital, they even ask if he wants to pull the plug and I didn't even know it was that bad and now my day is just
Ugh


----------



## milkyi (Nov 20, 2015)

Spoiler: Akame Ga Kill! Spoilers



I haven't started watching the series until now. However, I can't believe they killed off Sheele. It came out of no where and she didn't deserve it at all. Sheele was such a nice character, especially when she comforted Tatsumi. I hope Mine kills Seryu. At least Akame is still being kick ass, as always. It's Glenn all over again.


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> My aunt is dying from cancer and I didn't even know this till now
> I hate how my family always keeps things away from me till the last minute
> Now my uncle is so horrid in visiting his wife in the hospital, they even ask if he wants to pull the plug and I didn't even know it was that bad and now my day is just
> Ugh



that's very cruel of your family.
i'm incredibly sorry to hear about tough times in your life, i'll be sending good vibes your way.


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 21, 2015)

ughhh so i made an art thread on this forum... and that's cool and all, but i'm still not sure if i'm comfortable having it up, it's like.  AUGH everything i have to show for myself is small character doodles with a blank background and little to no shading. i need to step up my game and draw something proper, something i can actually be proud of. e _______ e 

want to burn my own art to the ground tbh.

sorry this post makes it seem like i'm fishing for compliments, which i'm not, i just have high standards and low opinions on myself.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm being ignored because I said I loved Akame more. ; _ ;


----------



## glow (Nov 21, 2015)

I have absolutely no one to turn to

I gave up so many things for you, and then you gave me up


----------



## Stil (Nov 21, 2015)

My potatoes are getting cold but i need 1 more BTB to have ebough to get a fancy cake.. so I need to make posts to obtain the final BTB.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

i need to clean and stuff and buy toilet paper o well might get some booze for tonight ahem


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

Life. Life. Yes. Secondary school life.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

dad leave me alone omg


----------



## mogyay (Nov 21, 2015)

I just wanted to catch a restock sob


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

accidentally sent the wrong collectible to someone in a trade (i'm an idiot OTL) and they still haven't sent it back ... not sure if I should be concerned.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 21, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> accidentally sent the wrong collectible to someone in a trade (i'm an idiot OTL) and they still haven't sent it back ... not sure if I should be concerned.



You could always buy that reversible collectible thing from the shop (that's not the name of it but oh well) if they don't respond


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

@mogyay, tried that o: not sure how it works to be honest (I entered all what I needed to).

still can't believe i actually sent the wrong collectible OTL next time i'll read what i'm gifting ha


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> @mogyay, tried that o: not sure how it works to be honest (I entered all what I needed to).
> 
> still can't believe i actually sent the wrong collectible OTL next time i'll read what i'm gifting ha



Well it works manual so you have to wait until someone from staff sends it to the right user or something like that after you have activated and filled it out.

Also dad can you just go somewhere hot you are annoying asf


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

ohh o: Thanks for telling me, Moko ^^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2015)

What's bothering me right now is that I only have 4 TBT bells left because I spended it all yesterday by buying 3 cake collectibles and a pear.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> ohh o: Thanks for telling me, Moko ^^



No problems. Since it's not automatic and they actually have to look into all sent in things manually so it gets right that way it might take some time.


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> @mogyay, tried that o: not sure how it works to be honest (I entered all what I needed to).
> 
> still can't believe i actually sent the wrong collectible OTL next time i'll read what i'm gifting ha





Moko said:


> Well it works manual so you have to wait until someone from staff sends it to the right user or something like that after you have activated and filled it out.



Only Jeremy has the power to move collectibles between users and it is a time-consuming process that he has to deal with manually. It is normal for it to take up to a week to be dealt with. Sometimes more if he's very busy IRL. 


I feel like death. Among other issues, I've an awful chest infection and the most irritating symptom of it is 5-15 seconds of intense pain whenever I try to eat or drink something.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 21, 2015)

people are working on the roof and they started at 8am. thanks for that beautiful wake up call AGAIN. jfc.

christ I don't know what they're doing but it sounds like the roof is going to collapse like could you be any ****ing louder


----------



## boujee (Nov 21, 2015)

taesaek said:


> that's very cruel of your family.
> i'm incredibly sorry to hear about tough times in your life, i'll be sending good vibes your way.




Thank you 
And the fact that she's quite young to kills me


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

The fact that I have no privacy in my house. </3


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 21, 2015)

I missed restock due to a dinner party in which I was not allowed to interact with half of the guests and had to sit still for hours on end and then eat dinner from this dinner party alone in the corner in a separate room....


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

Tina said:


> Only Jeremy has the power to move collectibles between users and it is a time-consuming process that he has to deal with manually. It is normal for it to take up to a week to be dealt with. Sometimes more if he's very busy IRL.



ohh, thank you for explaining the process and letting me now o: 

in the future i'll be sure to read which collectible I am sending haha, just a huge mistake because I didn't read it ;u; oops.

oh, forgot to say. I hope you get better soon, Tina o:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

Ah, thanks Tina. I was unsure if it was everyone or just Jer who could do that but staff alas and it's not auto.


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

it's raining super hard and very windy.. i think something hit my window


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

I feel cold and not like eating other stuff than like coffee or sugar I don't want to get sick ;_;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 21, 2015)

I have a sore throat and I am coming down with a bad cold


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 21, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I have a sore throat and I am coming down with a bad cold



I have the same thing! Can barely talk


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 21, 2015)

Asked my parents if I can change two 5's and a 10 for a 20 and they haven't returned it and it's been almost a week already .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

Feeling crap because dad in trying to be invasive asf.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 21, 2015)

Tina said:


> I feel like death. Among other issues, I've an awful chest infection and the most irritating symptom of it is 5-15 seconds of intense pain whenever I try to eat or drink something.



That sounds terrible D: Hope you feel better real soon


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 21, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Asked my parents if I can change two 5's and a 10 for a 20 and they haven't returned it and it's been almost a week already .-.



beat they asses


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2015)

Aerate said:


> That sounds terrible D: Hope you feel better real soon



I think this is just the beginning of it unfortunately. Noticed slight pain around midnight Wed~Thurs night and it's just been getting progressively worse since. 

But thank you!


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

Tina said:


> I feel like death. Among other issues, I've an awful chest infection and the most irritating symptom of it is 5-15 seconds of intense pain whenever I try to eat or drink something.



I think that happened to my brother during winter of 2013. I hope you get better soon, Tina!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

Tina said:


> I think this is just the beginning of it unfortunately. Noticed slight pain around midnight Wed~Thurs night and it's just been getting progressively worse since.
> 
> But thank you!



Ugh sounds horrible.  Get better soon!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

my toe hurts so badly oh my god


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

drunk asf ha i dont feel much better but at least i dont feel too bad :/


----------



## boujee (Nov 21, 2015)

I visit my aunt in the hospital and I just couldn't 
She looked like she was in so much pain 
Her skin gotten blacker from the chemotherapy and it's to the point she can't even talk 

Death will forever be a problem for me


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I visit my aunt in the hospital and I just couldn't
> She looked like she was in so much pain
> Her skin gotten blacker from the chemotherapy and it's to the point she can't even talk
> 
> Death will forever be a problem for me



wow **** hope you're ok man :/

also man.. friend.. turt.. hope you're gonna be alright. if i hadn't this school **** i would have gone with you..


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 21, 2015)

I been angry a lot lately and not my usual happy self 
I apologize to anyone if I came off the wrong way towards you or made you feel some type of way
A lot has been on my mind, my ex keeps writing me suicidal messages and never replies to me 
Her bio now says r.i.p and her family won't contact me 
Got in a fist fight with my best friend over something dumb 
My dead mother birthday just past and nobody did anything
It feels like a endless void of negativity


----------



## boujee (Nov 21, 2015)

my aunt past away


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> my aunt past away



I am so so so sorry for your lose, if you need to talk to someone about it, PM me <3


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 21, 2015)

my psychology thesis a piece of **** and i'm crying


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

My grandpa isn't getting much better in the hospital. I fear for the worst once more.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> my aunt past away



Please call me 
Aunt Sonya?


----------



## chronic (Nov 21, 2015)

It's normal to be a coward


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> my aunt past away



I am so sorry for your loss. If you feel down, feel free to PM me.. <33

Even though I'm young, I've gone through losing a loved one twice.


----------



## boujee (Nov 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. If you feel down, feel free to PM me.. <33
> 
> Even though I'm young, I've gone through losing a loved one twice.




This will be my third lost.
The first was my great grandmother, who ironically past away on April's fools day. When I got the call from my mom I thought it was a joke but she was serious and I really didn't know how to take that. I was very close to her and throughout my family, they're all overly protective and she really didn't want to tell me she was sick in the first place or that she was dying from cancer till the last minute.

The second lost was my own mom. 
What's so painful about her is that I seen her dead body. Not in a casket but actual cold dead. My two little sister(who I hardly see now) woke me up out of my sleep to tell me she wasn't moving downstairs. We were living in Arizona at the time so no family. My uncle and my aunt had to come and get us. My mom died from stress, made her heart heavy.

Lastly and newly is my Aunt.


I'm sad, blank, and angry.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 22, 2015)

Eheh, I forgot about my pre-order for Star Wars Battlefront 3 at GameStop and I'm pretty much out of spending money to get it so I have to cancel it. Going to miss out on those bonuses, but oh well.


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> This will be my third lost.
> The first was my great grandmother, who ironically past away on April's fools day. When I got the call from my mom I thought it was a joke but she was serious and I really didn't know how to take that. I was very close to her and throughout my family, they're all overly protective and she really didn't want to tell me she was sick in the first place or that she was dying from cancer till the last minute.
> 
> The second lost was my own mom.
> ...



I'm actually really scared that my mom will die from stress, since I'm usually always the one who makes her stressed out, and I almost always see her crying.. 

Well, my grandma died in May. I never got really close to her, since she lived in California, but I found out lots of stuff that I never knew about my family. My uncle did drugs, and my grandpa treated my grandma horribly. I was just an emotional wreck then.

My mom's cousin died in May of 2012. Somewhere around there. They were really close, and I actually went to his funeral. I never saw him, and he was in the military. He died in the military actually.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 22, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> This will be my third lost.
> The first was my great grandmother, who ironically past away on April's fools day. When I got the call from my mom I thought it was a joke but she was serious and I really didn't know how to take that. I was very close to her and throughout my family, they're all overly protective and she really didn't want to tell me she was sick in the first place or that she was dying from cancer till the last minute.
> 
> The second lost was my own mom.
> ...


I feel you. I was sad, blank and angry when Emily died. What's really disturbing that I saw Emily's soulless body in a bed. Resting in peace. Damn cancer.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm getting destroyed in a Pokemon wifi battle with my mono ghost team.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

I need to finish this and I feel not too bad but hell people do you mind like not calling 56 times in one day for random **** when I told you already aaaah


----------



## Libra (Nov 22, 2015)

My neck hurts and I should probably go see a doctor, but bleh.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

I should probably rearrange a few sections but they will hardly be 400-600 words each...


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 22, 2015)

i have to get a blood test tomorrow and it has to be in the arm and i'm just like ueegghgh because i really don't want to get it... i'll get to choose which arm they're gonna do it in and ik that they won't care about anything they see since they're like professionals but i'm still rly rly rly not looking forward to it smh.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i have to get a blood test tomorrow and it has to be in the arm and i'm just like ueegghgh because i really don't want to get it... i'll get to choose which arm they're gonna do it in and ik that they won't care about anything they see since they're like professionals but i'm still rly rly rly not looking forward to it smh.



Don't remind me, I usually half-faint whenever they do that on me. I have too low blood pressure I guess.


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 22, 2015)

My cat disappearing.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 22, 2015)

Moko said:


> Don't remind me, I usually half-faint whenever they do that on me. I have too low blood pressure I guess.



wow that sucks D:
thankfully i'm not someone who faints easily and i'm not really scared it will hurt i'm just anxious because i don't like it when people see my arm lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> wow that sucks D:
> thankfully i'm not someone who faints easily and i'm not really scared it will hurt i'm just anxious because i don't like it when people see my arm lmao.



Ah, I understand you.. I can take usual vaccine shots and stuff on the upper arm with no problems since they just press it in and take out but when they keep it in and take blood I'm like.. nope.


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 22, 2015)

My cat killed a mouse and it's in my backyard. ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm still not sure I did this right but tbh what more can I do except rearrange maybe a few bits but uh ;;


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

I want McDonald's breakfast but my dad's at work, and if we went to McDonald's my mom would have to wake up, and take my brother to the car, and he'd probably start crying. I'm so hungry ;-;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 22, 2015)

My back, neck, and shoulders hurt so much...this usually happens to me on cold days and I hate it so much.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2015)

My whole body is still sore, and why does food have to exist?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

umm so why do they include that stuff on like both questions smh.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

"Better luck next time!"

Is that supposed to make me feel any better, to show a small sign of sympathy? Because all it feels like is you taunting me, telling me I didn't do a good enough job. And yeah, I'll keep trying, but your additional side-comments or what YOU call 'sympathy' ain't gonna help me.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 22, 2015)

I want my art to improve so I can get rich xD


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 22, 2015)

I have to program a game demo in just under four weeks.
I'm totally screwed hah.



Moko said:


> I'm still not sure I did this right but tbh what more can I do except rearrange maybe a few bits but uh ;;



How are you getting on with that?
I submitted my piece on Friday and...well. Three weeks for feedback will end up driving me crazy to say the least =P

Godspeed Moko, I'm sure it'll be fine!


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

I am still hungry


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> I have to program a game demo in just under four weeks.
> I'm totally screwed hah.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you  Yeah I think I did it right but they want two of the questions/guidelines on both parts and tbh I can't really shorten it down much more cause then it wouldn't be 450+ words lmao..


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I am still hungry



You can have all my food, if you'd like.


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> You can have all my food, if you'd like.



what food do you have


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> what food do you have



Idk sandwhiches???


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Idk sandwhiches???



but why don't you want to eat it


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> but why don't you want to eat it



Reasons.


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Reasons.



oh. okay but i'd rather have pancakes, ill eat the sandwhiches for lunch k?


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> oh. okay but i'd rather have pancakes, ill eat the sandwhiches for lunch k?



Okay, but isn't it like 12 for you, and thats when people eat lunch?


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Okay, but isn't it like 12 for you, and thats when people eat lunch?



yeah but i haven't ate breakfast yet


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> yeah but i haven't ate breakfast yet



Oh, okay.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

I hope she considers this a topic we have brought up ahaha.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 22, 2015)

I want to play new Vegas but the pc is at my mother's house ugh

:c


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

Lol omg I think my text is good but I hope I don't repeat myself too much


----------



## Mao (Nov 22, 2015)

another history essay next week. if i get another c ughhhh


----------



## asuka (Nov 22, 2015)

how cold i am
all the time
;^; im ded


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

shiiiiiiiiiiiet 

**** 

i dont want december pls go die


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 22, 2015)

asuka said:


> how cold i am
> all the time
> ;^; im ded



;u; you can always just snuggle in blankets it feels warm o:


----------



## Mao (Nov 22, 2015)

i just bought 3 tasty cakes by accident oh dear i only wanted one


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

cakes are a lie.

also.

this.

assignment pls.


----------



## tae (Nov 22, 2015)

bts photoshoots, killing me deeply.


----------



## boujee (Nov 22, 2015)

I couldn't sleep at all


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 22, 2015)

lol its thanks to me this thread still exists.

school is bothering me. 
i forgot to turn in this really assignment on time and it was worth a test grade. and it's the new term so that's gonna be the first thing in there.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> lol its thanks to me this thread still exists.
> 
> school is bothering me.
> i forgot to turn in this really assignment on time and it was worth a test grade. and it's the new term so that's gonna be the first thing in there.



lol.

i will probs hand in mine on time but tbh i hope it's right done


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 22, 2015)

Our water heater sprung a leak


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 22, 2015)

I feel so down in the dumps lately...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

i know you're only gonna be gone for a week but smh i miss youuuuu.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm being forced to eat all three meals.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 22, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I'm being forced to eat all three meals.



I know that feeling... I really don't understand how my parents think forcing me to eat will make me actually eat it all.


----------



## tae (Nov 22, 2015)

i'm tired.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 22, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I'm being forced to eat all three meals.



I usually skipped breakfast because my stomach hurts in the morning. Turns out I was lactose intolerant. I cut milk from my diet for the most part but I've skipped breakfast for two years now that I just can't eat at all... My parents and doctor have tried to get me to eat but my stomach is just not in the mood. Not sure if I can go back.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I told my boss I could work tomorrow when I really did not want to but now get scheduled me in the morning and I also have school in the afternoon and I also work Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. On Wednesday, I have class. Damn, I need to learn to SAY NO.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 22, 2015)

Parents took 40 bucks without asking |: 

I also have school tomorrow and don't want to go


----------



## seliph (Nov 22, 2015)

idk if my condition is chronic or not and i hope it doesnt affect my ability to work cuz i dont wanna feel useless


----------



## boujee (Nov 22, 2015)

My depression got worse 
My stress has been awful lately and my heart has been skipping beats quite frequently and sometimes the skips hurt 
I don't want to go to school or work 
I feel blank


----------



## Miharu (Nov 22, 2015)

When you are currently working and ringing up a customer at the cash register, then another customer decides to think it's fine to interrupt you shouting from behind you saying "Excuse me! HELLO" jsdflkjdsl LIKE CAN YOU LITERALLY NOT SEE I'M HELPING ANOTHER CUSTOMER HERE??? :') It just frustrates me when that happens! I just politely tell them "One moment please! Once I finish helping this customer I'll be right over!  " but in my mind I'm like "WAIT YOUR BUTTCHEEKS" :')


----------



## Shawna (Nov 23, 2015)

My Ag Business teacher...

At the beginning of the year, that class was super fun.  We did a lot of group projects, we watched The Apprentice, and we just did what you are supposed to do in an elective class.
We were doing this big, but fun project for a while, but the teacher decided to cancel it, because we had trouble evenly splitting up who did what.

Now we just do a bunch of book work (aka busy work).  If we get lucky, we do something more fun, but bookwork is mainly what we have been doing for the past three weeks.

Also, we've been going to the Ag building a lot and I lose track of time while I'm in there, since there isn't a clock.  Most of the students in there don't have to do any work, so it really just reminds me how unnecessary doing pretty much the same thing can be!
...She is a really petty teacher...last week I decided to get up and walk around (I stayed in the classroom).  The teacher comes  inside the classroom and asks me what I needed (she was working with certain students in FFA, so she didn't stay with us in the classroom with us).  I told her I was done with my assignment (I wouldn't be up walking around if I wasn't).  She makes me go and "have a seat."

Umm, I'm SORRY!  But I don't think doing a little walking around (just in the classroom, mind you) before the class is over is gonna hurt anyone.

I'm just fed-up with that class.  The only reason I have my head up about that class a much as I do is because I only have to go two days tomorrow, then it's Thanksgiving Break!

I'm just glad can have the same teacher in Floral Design and still be interested in studying about floristry.

I am dreading Ag Business tomorrow!  Usually, I'm dreading English IV the most!  Well, not this time!


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 23, 2015)

im hungry


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

Spoiler



feeling really bad because a friend is actually listening to me rant and trying to make me feel better but i'm so annoyed at everything so i'm not taking any of it seriously and acting like a troll
ahhhhhhhhh i'm having problems tonight


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 23, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand where you are coming from, just let it happen, if they are listening then they are ok with it


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I understand where you are coming from, just let it happen, if they are listening then they are ok with it



yeah he's pretty understanding but i just feel so bad i could've been nicer ;A;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

aaahh i hope i did this right now.. ><


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 23, 2015)

i have to go to school today and tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i have to go to school today and tomorrow



i have wednesday and friday so not too bad i guess haha. although i have to go tomorrow cause i need to turn in ****


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 23, 2015)

oK SO i took the blood test and it went alright (the nurse or whatever she was looked at my arm kinda like ?__? (so ugly emoji im sorry) but it went alright i guess ueghb) buT NOW i need to remove the bandaid and i'm going to die because it is stuck to my arm hair so rip me


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> oK SO i took the blood test and it went alright (the nurse or whatever she was looked at my arm kinda like ?__? (so ugly emoji im sorry) but it went alright i guess ueghb) buT NOW i need to remove the bandaid and i'm going to die because it is stuck to my arm hair so rip me



glad to hear it went well  and yeah i hate removing band-aids as well cause they always stick onto hair or just hurt cause the strong glue ahh.

also wish me luck with this i hope i don't failed it too hard -w-


----------



## Zane (Nov 23, 2015)

ughhh i'm still awake. i just dont want to go to bed and kink my neck up again, today was horrible.
And I'm 99% sure i'm gonna have a cold tomorrow, i can feel one coming on.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 23, 2015)

I am so cold


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 23, 2015)

I might have to ask for a 1 TB external hard drive for Christmas which is kind of lame to open up, but I need it. 500 GB seemed like a lot at the time, but it's not nearly enough. If I want more Xbox One games I'm going to need to upgrade the storage amount because I'm already at 80% usage.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

this cardigan/shirt cause it's itchy asf but i cant find my other one :w:


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2015)

In so much pain. Chest, throat, and ears all hurt constantly, varying every couple hours which one is most intense. Nose goes between blocked, running, super sneeze-y, or bleeding.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

Tina said:


> In so much pain. Chest, throat, and ears all hurt constantly, varying every couple hours which one is most intense. Nose goes between blocked, running, super sneeze-y, or bleeding.



wow D: -hugs- that must be so terrible 
 hope you're better soon!

also im glad i did this assignment as i did after all cause she seems kinda laid back about what it could contain

i so not want next week though :/


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 23, 2015)

I can't bicycle because it's raining a lot...


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

people are so demanding. chill out.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 23, 2015)

whammed me toe into the side of the bathroom door this morning and it made my toenail loose so i had to yank it out
it stings when i walk now ;-/


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

Javocado said:


> whammed me toe into the side of the bathroom door this morning and it made my toenail loose so i had to yank it out
> it stings when i walk now ;-/



i cringed so hard. i lost a fingernail once and my god it's so painful.
i feel for your soul man.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i cringed so hard. i lost a fingernail once and my god it's so painful.
> i feel for your soul man.



uggh yea or when you cut your nail too short.. it's hurts so bad.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 23, 2015)

I want to erase every nasty thought that bugs me every day of every week.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm starting to wonder... if I'm really in the right major. I'm a creative person and I'm having trouble finding somewhere to apply that in business.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 23, 2015)

honestly i avoid so many things that i can't handle and that's like rly rly lame....,


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> honestly i avoid so many things that i can't handle and that's like rly rly lame....,



this :/ but i can't really change stuff atm so i have to wait a few months until school's over ;w;


----------



## piichinu (Nov 23, 2015)

the fact that some people are always bothered


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

Dad stop stalking IM SORRY I ACCIDENTALLY PUT A FEW PAPERS UP THERE 

rly
omg

stop calling me this late


----------



## piichinu (Nov 23, 2015)

the overuse of apostrophes by some people


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 23, 2015)

Everyone except my family understands that I don't want to drink on my 21st birthday. They're being so rude about it and I thought they would be the ones to be the most understanding. 

Just a PSA, you're not lame if you don't drink alcohol. You're not "cool" if you do drink alcohol. Just let people live their lives.


----------



## seliph (Nov 23, 2015)

my nose is bleeding


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm sick. :{


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 24, 2015)

Trying to find a job within' child care/animal care is gonna be a task, so that's gonna be fun.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Nov 24, 2015)

It's 1 in the morning and I have school today but I can't sleep because it's extremely windy and something outside keeps hitting the wall by my head but I'm too spooked to go see what it is.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

I woke up in time but still feel drunk asf lol them perks of being free...


----------



## Peter (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm in bed and I can hear the wind + rain from outside and I really don't want to get up


----------



## Mao (Nov 24, 2015)

im looking at how to do cursive writing and im  meant to be revising for a science test + planning a history essay

wat


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

i couldn't find any pencils today.. maybe after school tomorrow or before .. like stop being 300 bucks for some random brush pencils that are expensive asf.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 24, 2015)

My male dragons can't breed


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> My male dragons can't breed



yeah the cooldown is kinda ass sometime.. i feel ya


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

The only thing to eat at my house is marshmallows, cereal, or lollipops. I wouldn't really want to eat that. I'm craving some hot dogs right now, haha.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 24, 2015)

i was only wearing pajama pants and a tank top and my dad came into my room lmao i had to run and hide under a blanket l m a o i shouldnt wear tank tops but it was p hot bc i turned the heating on in my room and now yeah uh dad def thinks i did something and if he speaks to mom about it i will lterally die so this is a lot of fun : ) dont think he saw anythhing though?? so i should b fine maybe i hope


----------



## seliph (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm hungry


----------



## okaimii (Nov 24, 2015)

I wanna smith daedric armor in Skyrim but that's so far from now...


----------



## inkling (Nov 24, 2015)

i was in a good mood all morning and then i randomly got depressed for no reason and now I feel blah


----------



## boujee (Nov 24, 2015)

Zane needs a rlc option for their art 
I need it


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

i'm cold and tired o well at least i don't start until 2 pm tomorrow heh.


----------



## Mao (Nov 24, 2015)

last minute revision yo

deciding to wing history because i don't know 2/3 of the questions for the essay yay


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 24, 2015)

Everything in my life is falling apart and I just want it to stop.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 24, 2015)

Been wanting a sound cloud BB code on The Bell Tree so I can share songs from there but progress is slow. Hopefully admins read my PMs and are working on it soon!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 24, 2015)

My dad is making us all turn computers and phones off at 7, he was telling me I spend to much time on my computer and was getting pissed at me as he plays on his phone. I get it but I dont


----------



## Shleby (Nov 24, 2015)

My francine moved without telling me... makes me angreh


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 24, 2015)

Either my tablet or manga studio is messing up and it's making it frustratingly difficult to finish this picture I need to draw!

_WHY DOES THIS HAVE TO BE SO HARD?!?!?!?!?!?!?!_


----------



## Llust (Nov 24, 2015)

i cant pick the perfect 3ds xl case off of amazon and i just found out that tomorrow, we'll be running the mile as well as the final pacer tomorrow. ughh, i wouldnt have binged on junk food for the past few days if i knew this was coming up >< i went way beyond my limits last time for the pacer so i highly doubt that i can get a higher score than what i got last time (got like 145 on the pacer, my overall average is roughly around 100)


----------



## Zane (Nov 25, 2015)

I wanted to play in that Mario Kart thing earlier but I forgot about it


----------



## tae (Nov 25, 2015)

https://vine.co/v/iznwU3KYjYd

this, this is what's bothering me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 25, 2015)

Unending dizziness... I really hope my brain is functioning enough for me to do my job properly...


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 25, 2015)

Its 3:02 in the morning and I was playing League, now I can't sleep


----------



## Sanxithe (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm seeing my psychologist tomorrow and I'm scared that she might send me back to the hospital..


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2015)

mom stop yelling around with high volume TV at 8 am you know i had late school aaahh


----------



## boujee (Nov 25, 2015)

my school is pretty open minded to the lbgt community
we even have a transsexual teacher who leads the community at my school and a lot of students that i never knew was gay or trans.

we even have open couples, there even was a couple who won prom king and queen last year, i even met one of my bff who enjoys going shopping with me and i enjoy doing his makeup

but there's this one couple who started out pretty weird
at first they said they were cousins so everyone was like cool
later on they began flirting, like being lovely dovey. At first no one really paid no mind to it till we started seeing hickies on her neck, so we're like 'that's gross wtf'

turns out they weren't cousins but they're a couple now.
literally everyday they're in the hallway kissing. we can care less that they're a same sex couple but i need to get to class


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2015)

i've been so tired 24/7 for the past week and it's getting annoying


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

Periods
Ugh


----------



## milkyi (Nov 25, 2015)

I can't find enough people to compliment.


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 25, 2015)

Bruises all up and down my legs and shoulders. Thank you mother nature, I thought trees would actually be comfortable to lean against. I also though it would be easy to walk through corn rows. Guess not.


----------



## seliph (Nov 25, 2015)

When will YG stop with the grills and the chains

like

yaaawwn


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 25, 2015)

Spoiler: rant



Okay so in my school EVERYONE needs to get robbed
Yeah we are being robbed since AUGUST,this is week everyday is one robbed thing:
Last week this girl lost his geography and spanish notebooks with his math book
Monday someone stole another girl backpack,she got it back but his spanish book wasn't there
Yesterday they stole MY uniform sweater 
Today another girl lost his markers and other guy his flute
And more notebooks,books,pencil cases,money,cellphones,uniforms,etc...
Like wtf?! isnt supposed they should close the classroom in the recess?! and worse the teachers are like:Oh you lost something? Well im just gonna tell to you to search in your backpack and see if the ****boys of the class have it.
In other words they DOESN'T FACKING CARE
What will be next?! A backpack? or just stole everything the person haves?  Everyone in our class got robbed in the school...and everyone are unable to give 0 sh!ts


----------



## Beardo (Nov 25, 2015)

Ahhhhh I accidentally put in the wrong paypal password enough times to get my locked out but it doesn't specify how long I have to wait and *angrily punches computer*


----------



## mintellect (Nov 25, 2015)

Due to my own stupidity, someone snuck into my town while I wasn't playing and just decided to run all over my flowers.
They didn't actually "steal" anything, it seems, but it looks like they just ran wildly and trampled everything, like I had done something to them and they where letting out their anger on my town.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 25, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> Due to my own stupidity, someone snuck into my town while I wasn't playing and just decided to run all over my flowers.
> They didn't actually "steal" anything, it seems, but it looks like they just ran wildly and trampled everything, like I had done something to them and they where letting out their anger on my town.



Do you always leave your gate open?


----------



## boujee (Nov 26, 2015)

I hardly talk to my family. It's not out to be mean or anything but we just don't click. They always get on my back on not talking to them but when I do it's just small talk or they'll just buy me something.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2015)

i jav too much shizz to do today boo.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 26, 2015)

These last few hours of work always take the most time to pass and it sucks. =[


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2015)

3 flipping chapters aaaah :c dumb book lol.


----------



## glow (Nov 26, 2015)

you hurt me and lie to me and cheat on me just like everyone else )))))


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

my grandma's not here yet


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 26, 2015)

Ugh. Last night I had no idea what happened. It felt like another gallbladder attack because I had severe back pain, but less stomach pain this time. I didn't even eat anything to trigger it. On top of that I have this sore throat where the pain is on the right side only and it makes it feel like a dry kind of pain. I've got family coming over later which sucks since I hardly slept and feel like my energy has been completely drained.


----------



## pandapples (Nov 26, 2015)

I keep messing up. Pls kill me world


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 26, 2015)

my family and i are watching a documentary about trans ppl and im like rlyyy uncomfortable bc i mean it's an ok documentary but im just dying honestly and kind of waiting for my family to say something judgemental.....,,, euyghhhhh


----------



## boujee (Nov 26, 2015)

i'm especially in need of a artist who can draw different body shapes, i had endless times where i gave them a oc of mine or even ask if they can draw a rl friend for me who has a chubby body structure and i always get them skinny

so idk


----------



## Peter (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm so frustrated at my university; I've been given an assignment that they haven't taught me about at all?

Like I totally understand uni is about independent study and having the initiative to find your own answers, but at the same time I'm paying thousands of pounds to attend classes, and it seems like they're not even teaching me the bear minimum of the knowledge I need to pass the course...


----------



## seliph (Nov 26, 2015)

im missing my last class 'cause of my health and i feel bad
esp 'cause i keep missing things due to my health and therefore feel kinda useless


----------



## boujee (Nov 26, 2015)

ooh I hate ordering rlc art on here 
not only do they take forever to reply back, the art is never in my standards regardless of how detailed I explained. Then if you do it, you can't even request changes, it's like as if they think their art is THAT flawless.

I know how some will say that they took the time to create the piece and that's what matters, but I'm pretty sure I know the difference from quality and effort than it being rush and wanting a quick buck.

It's about satisfying the person who order from you and you being happy about the finish piece.
Not just doing it to do it.

fckers


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2015)

people who want stuff, then don't reply back for days

yeah sure man i can keep like 5ever cause you are never on.. no


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 27, 2015)

Ate too much yesterday
Im bleeding because i dont want to be pregnant
Cri


----------



## aericell (Nov 27, 2015)

I missed the livestream


----------



## dearie (Nov 27, 2015)

My grandma just left our house, and my sister is overreacting, haha. She did give me $30 though, which was surprising. I'm not like my sister. She cries everytime my grandma goes back home.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

Procrastination. Like omg stop let me get on with art requests and homework and TTing back to today in my NL town and finally completing Super Mario Galaxy and stuff uggggggggggggh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2015)

I just now went to the grocery store with my grandpa. He's completely lost his mind and gone off the deep end, he was very confused on everything...I just can't explain it. I silently cried in the car ride home, and covered my face up with my long hair so that my grandpa couldn't see me crying.


----------



## seliph (Nov 27, 2015)

im dizzy again yeeeeeeeeeha


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

Spoiler:  












the weather where my grandma lives is crazy. she had to leave today instead of sunday because of the weather there. it's going to have freezing rain over there tomorrow. ;c


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Dave, please just confess your love to Jade. It would make me so happy. ;;


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

There's a crack on my screen and it's right in the center of the keyboard...


----------



## seliph (Nov 27, 2015)

I've been stuck in my house for like the whole month besides going to the hospital

it's driving me nuts


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 28, 2015)

theres a tiny bug stuck in my screen

like theres literally this tiny bug that crawled into my screen, like behind the glass and it died in there and it now looks like i have a dead pixel


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> theres a tiny bug stuck in my screen
> 
> like theres literally this tiny bug that crawled into my screen, like behind the glass and it died in there and it now looks like i have a dead pixel



ew

i remember having that in my old gameboy color though hah


----------



## shannenenen (Nov 28, 2015)

I have to say goodbye to one of my best friends tonight and I won't see him again for three years. And at the party he's having, I'll probably see the guy I like/used to like and have to talk to him despite having ignored all of his texts for a few days and that'll be awkward.


----------



## boujee (Nov 28, 2015)

i got this shtty pony adopt
i don't even like mlp but i did like the design


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 28, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> i got this shtty pony adopt
> i don't even like mlp but i did like the design



I have a folder full of those though I like MLP they are so sucky and I can't ever use them


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

I honestly wish this person i'm working with would stop being so condescending, manipulative and controlling. It's really getting on my nerves..


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2015)

mom do you even care sigh i wonder why i'm still stuck in this a-hole of a life.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 28, 2015)

I was supposed to have 3 more days of freedom but nope, decided to suprise me. F*** you uterus.


----------



## seliph (Nov 28, 2015)

Yall know those big clips with teeth that you use when you wanna put your long hair back when you're too hot

My hair breaks all of them


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 28, 2015)

I hate always having to be the one who has to "chase" other people. Does no one ever put in effort.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 28, 2015)

Very, very disappointed with the Xbox Live games with gold for December. I thought since they gave us crap games this month that they'd be really generous for Christmas. Nope! On the XB1 they're giving away Thief yet again and this other $15 game I've never heard of. Then on the 360 they're giving three titles with mediocre ratings that I've never heard of. Stop giving us junk, Xbox. Five useless games is ridiculous.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 28, 2015)

Ugh, I can barely hear anything out of my left hear. I was hoping it'd just go away like it usually does but it hasn't...


----------



## Zoeyrawr (Nov 28, 2015)

School has been very overwhelming! x.x


----------



## mintellect (Nov 29, 2015)

Can I just yell something out for a second...

EVERYONE AT MY SCHOOL IS DUMB.

Well, not everyone, but you get it...

I've said it before and I'll say it again. They talk about the dumbest things. THE DUMBEST THINGS.
WHO THE HELL CARES ABOUT THAT DAMN WHAT ARE THOSE VINE ANYMORE. THOSE ARE SHOES, YOU FREAKING ******, ARE YOU BLIND? YOU'RE SO STUPID AND ANNOYING. 
IS IT POSSIBLE FOR YOU TO SHUT UP ABOUT WHOEVER THE HELL LIKES YOU? WE GET IT HE LIKES YOU. I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT KIND OF KNUCKLEHEAD WOULD HAVE HALF A FEELING FOR YOU, AND HE LIKELY NEEDS TO BE SENT TO A MENTAL HOSPITAL, AND SO DO YOU, BUT OKAY. CAN YOU BE QUIET NOW?!
NINE PLUS TEN IS CLEARLY NINETEEN, SEE THERE ARE NINE COOKIES AND YOU PUT TEN MORE. TEN, ELEVEN, TWELVE, THIRTEEN, FOURTEEN, FIFITEEN, SIXTEEN, SEVENTEEN, EIGHTEEN NINETEEN. NOT THAT HARD IDIOT, DO YOU NEED TO BE SENT TO PRESCHOOL? BECAUSE I WILL GLADLY THROW YOU IN THE NEAREST ONE.
AND I HAVE NO IDEA WHERE THE HELL YOU GO THE BRILLIANT IDEA FOR THIS "BARBEHCUE" MEME, BUT IT MAKES YOU SEEM LIKE THE DUMBEST PERSON TO EVER EXIST. NOT TO MENTION THAT YOU NEVER DO YOUR WORK AND YOU CANT SPELL SIMPLE WORDS LIKE "ORANGE." 
ORANGE!!
IF YOU SAY ANY OF YOUR RETARED SOUNDING VARIATIONS OF "BARBEHCUE" AGAIN, I 
WILL
ROAST 
YOUR
[size=+1]BURNING
CORPSE
ON 
YOUR[/size]
[size=+2]BELOVED[/size]
[size=+3]DAMN[/size]
[size=+5]BARBEHCUE[/size]

*heavy breathing*
Sometimes I feel like the only intelligent person in my school...
I wish that there was actually someone who DIDNT talk about dumb things all day and shared interests with me, and we could hang out and talk about things and play video games.
I say I hate people but I really wouldn't if they had even the smallest amount of INTELLEGENCE in them.

Many of the people on this forum would be really nice to hang out with in real life. After all, many of us are here because we share the same interests, right? And I've only seen like one user post stuff like "yolo swag what are those awsum lol."
But unfortunetly, that's never gonna happen because we all live in different corners of the earth and most of you are at least twice my age.

It would be really nice to have someone else to stand by me above the crowd of morons.
Someone I can have fun with and talk to about anything.

It would be nice to have a best friend.


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

can pandora stop playing that damn horror movie ad all the time.. esp at night.. i want to scream at them. i've never hated an app so much but i am so tired


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2015)

my sleep schedule is fukkkkkked.


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

I didn't even read Diancie's post but I can tell it's bothering me


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> we all live in different corners of the earth and most of you are at least twice my age.



the earth is round, friend.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 29, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> Can I just yell something out for a second...
> 
> EVERYONE AT MY SCHOOL IS DUMB.
> 
> ...



calm down sweatie


----------



## gameboy (Nov 29, 2015)

I feel like I'm picking up everyone else's slack and they keep adding more responsibilities on me. I understand everyone is stressed and tired but I am too and I'm doing everything for myself on top of things for others and they're not grateful at all. Even when I call people out, they're really dismissive about their behavior. I started to just say no more and now people have the audacity to get angry at me for NOT doing everything they want. And when I continue to say no, they try to guilt-trip me into doing what they ask.

Also, Quillson moved into my town.


----------



## kassie (Nov 29, 2015)

i'm sleepy

work sucks


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 29, 2015)

I wanted to stay up and wait for my husband to get home , but i am way to sleepy now...


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 29, 2015)

i think i'm getting a cold because my throat hurts a ton. ):<


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i think i'm getting a cold because my throat hurts a ton. ):<



that sucks although i wouldn't mind a cold next week haha x( stupid family gatherings.


----------



## Peter (Nov 29, 2015)

citing references + writing bibliographies will be my cause of death


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm hungry because I haven't had breakfast yet. But it's almost 1pm over here ;-;


----------



## cIementine (Nov 29, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> something about idiots and vines and memes



someone call harvard, we found ourselves a genius.


----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

Really can't be bothered to do this essay... urgh.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 29, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> Can I just yell something out for a second...
> 
> EVERYONE AT MY SCHOOL IS DUMB.
> 
> ...


jebus, calm down.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 29, 2015)

What's bothering me Is my internet and post merges. xd


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> --snip--



First of all, *calm down*.

I'd love to be your friend in real life, but I'm sure those people in your school are just saying it for laughs. If it's really annoying you, why don't you tell a teacher? Maybe they'll do something about it. It's highly unlikely they won't, because at my school they do the same thing, but teachers don't give a flying feather. Just ignore the weirdos that say memes everyday??


----------



## Mao (Nov 29, 2015)

this band i really like just a comeback i wasn't ready give me my tears back


----------



## duckvely (Nov 29, 2015)

Mao said:


> this band i really like just a comeback i wasn't ready give me my tears back



i'm guessing you're talking about bts (avatar + sig) soo same


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

Jung Taekwoon is literally a god and it's hurting me


----------



## boujee (Nov 29, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> Can I just yell something out for a second...
> 
> EVERYONE AT MY SCHOOL IS DUMB.
> 
> ...



these are like the most silliest things to get work up over for.
people in my school be like 'DEEZ NUTZ' or 'GOT EM' OR 'why the *** you lying' and my favorite
*what are those111*. It's all out to have fun. Yeah it can get annoying but that doesn't make them dumb or '********'[as you say]. It just shows that you don't know how to have any fun or know how to open to anyone so you believe that everyone around you is 'stupid' because you're into video games, books, whatever.


you also used the r-slur multiple times, that's no a-okay.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 29, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> --lots of screaming--



Aw man, that hatred is too much to digest. Calm down, yo.
First of all, if you hate them, it'd be best to not rant in front of their faces. Just rude. Second, I feel slightly offended (even though this isn't directed at me) because you call people just laughing at things that aren't your taste "morons". I mean, I laughed at the "barbehcue" thing (I laugh at a lot of things), does it mean I'm less intelligent? Does it mean I'm a moron? They're not bothering you anyway, so why put them down for laughing at the things they want? Third, people actually struggle with math, don't get too high on your horse because you think it's "just math" and you know the answer. I've tutored someone in math before, and I do get annoyed when they can't answer an easy question, but it doesn't mean they're stupid. It doesn't mean I think less of them. That's why I'm there, to _teach_ them. Maybe try teaching them as well? Constantly screaming won't make them learn something.

Sorry, now your post is bothering me. Be a little considerate next time; the world isn't always going to spin around you and your interests. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2015)

tuesday still ugh x(

also how ****ing ignorant my parents are


----------



## mintellect (Nov 29, 2015)

*sigh* Fine. I'm sorry. It's just that I have a short temper and I can't tolerate very much.
It's just that this goes on _all day._ These kids never shut up. I get they just want to have fun, but it's just... I hate it.
I tell them to stop but they don't care. Okay, it's funny for two seconds, but if you do it all the time it's gets really annoying and IMO, makes you look stupid.
I get upset with people very easily and I often lose my temper over stupid and little things. I can't really help it.
I tried going to therapy and it didn't work. It's just the way I am.

And although that's one of the bigger problems, they don't talk just about memes. I swear they come up with just about any dumb things just to keep talking. It's not just what they talk about, it's the fact they _always talk._ I don't expect them to be silent soldiers, but many of them don't know how to be quiet for two seconds.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't feel very well. I'd take a nap if I didn't have a big assignment to do.
It's a drawing assignment, and although I love drawing, I don't really enjoy doing it when I'm forced by a certain deadline or am asked to draw a specific thing. I do doodles in my notebooks all the time, and I do sketches in IbisPaint, but I don't really enjoy doing assignments where I have to draw.


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

i regret making a youtube account lol


----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

I have history homework due for tomorrow that I forgot. oh god.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

I have to read like 50 pages of this dumb book and it's due tommorow OMG UGH


----------



## BluebellLight (Nov 29, 2015)

My boyfriend and I are going through a rough patch and I'm worried that not being able to see him for the next three weeks until his Christmas Break from college is going to do more harm than good. But I love him and I'm sure everything will turn out fine in the end.


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

my brother won't stop screaming it's annoying.

PLEASE STOP.


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2015)

my room is like a fridge


----------



## Jacob (Nov 29, 2015)

I've hit rock bottom man
so fking stressed I cant even even begin to care anymore


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 29, 2015)

Buddy said:


> I've hit rock bottom man
> so fking stressed I cant even even begin to care anymore



ima hyu


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

i really am bothered by the new bump rule :c

i have to wait 2 more hours to bump my auction.. i fixed the price of it since it was really high so


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 29, 2015)

f(x) is the only girl group attending mama awards while the rest is just smelly boy groups

go away big bang you bag of crimonals


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a pimple inside my ear and it hurts


----------



## Katattacc (Nov 29, 2015)

I get chronic migraines and I can feel one coming on  ugh.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 30, 2015)

Carl didn't get his eye shot out.


----------



## boujee (Nov 30, 2015)

Cyber Monday sales 
I want to order lipsticks!


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 30, 2015)

40 more pages of readings and 2 more days of finals hello hello


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 30, 2015)

Spoiler: this is so negative so im putting it in a spoiler lmao idk



ik i cant magically know sho's suicidal and who isnt but honestly ppl who arent suicidal but still write thst they are gonna kms make me rly rly rly annoyed. why do people even do that like honestly **** off and stop joking sbout suicide lmao it's not really all that funny??? if you actually want to kill urself them weite that but dont write it just bc it sounds cool or whatever im gonna scream now . it doesnt rly matter maybe idk but honeSTLY....,,,,,, stop

on anithr note i only have to wait 2 more days lol idk what will happen but if nothing happens i know  what i will do. honestly it wont be my fault. i'll give this issue to her and she'll habe to deal w me and if sje doesnt then well i wont either!!!!!! good. in 51 hrs i'll b there if my math is ok. it might not even be a big deal when the time comes byt honestly waiting is ****ing me upppopp


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2015)

woke up too late... :c and i jav **** to do hoorays


----------



## chronic (Nov 30, 2015)

Most people think they're free.


----------



## cassieok5 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a piano exam soon!!! &#55357;&#56867;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 30, 2015)

On a scale of 1 to 10, I'm a 10 on the account that I don't want to go to college today. I'm super exhausted after Thanksgiving break and I have to start a group project this week I know that I will be zero help on.


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 30, 2015)

I have 5 projects due tomorrow and ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 30, 2015)

1st day back in school


----------



## duckvely (Nov 30, 2015)

lonely at school again..


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 30, 2015)

2 more days

also i'm disappointed in myself

and!! i'm listening to really bad music wow that really is The Worst of All Things in my life atm


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2015)

i dont want to eat dinner tomorrow with my parents, sadly i have to be in school so i cant pretend to be sick lol ://


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Nov 30, 2015)

I feel gross and my hair is so oily and it desperately needs to be washed but I'm too sick to shower ;-;


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 30, 2015)

I want to go to school cause I miss all my babes
but all my babes are beefing with each other and I'm too tired of fighting and choosing sides


----------



## tae (Nov 30, 2015)

i'm tired of bigoted humans.
so mad right now, but there's nothing i can actually do about this.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 30, 2015)

Being on my other social media account is bothering me to no end..


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2015)

my cell phone is starting to mess with my text convos so i had to delete em all. HAHA HOW FUn.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't want to break another heart.


----------



## boujee (Nov 30, 2015)

cramps

i wanna fcking fight


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 30, 2015)

I HAVE SCHOOL


----------



## seliph (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a zit in the middle of my back and it hurts to move why


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 1, 2015)

Breaking out, going on 24 hours without sleep... feeling hungover without having drank anything, slightly delirious, still considering going home and javing a few so I can pass out even harder... LOGIC!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Just feeling like i care for people a lot more then they do for me all the time.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm always against the clock.


----------



## Matramix (Dec 1, 2015)

My room smelling like tomato sauce because I spilled... 

-

Having a partner who does nothing in a project.

-

Sleep deprivation.

-

Having such little money to buy friends Christmas presents.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 1, 2015)

i got my period liKE A WEEK EARLY and i'm so pissed off why do i have to suffer like this smh


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 1, 2015)

The feeling of being unappreciated..................... it kinda sucks a lot esp. when you're trying your best but no one gives a damn


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 1, 2015)

Exams are tomorrow...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i got my period liKE A WEEK EARLY and i'm so pissed off why do i have to suffer like this smh



this **** sucks like omfg... i wish i could just get rid of it meow cause it messes up my belly so bad ugh


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 1, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Exams are tomorrow...



I have exams tomorrow too and I'm just halfway done with studying OTL ;u;


----------



## boujee (Dec 1, 2015)

This is going to be a long long rant but I was in emotional/verbal abusive relationship. I just hate my ex so so much but not completely. She identifies as herself as a boy now but I'm not going to address her with those designated pronouns for she is entirely confused herself and just wants to be a boy because it's a lie she put upon herself so now it's a burden she has to live with. Now, when we got together it was okay but as time went by it became shtty. She would play mind games on me, just to see my response or if I cared. She would say hurtful things, not about herself but as our whole relationship. She would guilt trip me, saying that she doesn't deserve me cause she's sht(and that's just when we argued). There's no such thing as a perfect relationship but if everything we argue or if there's a rocky path, you can't always resort to "breaking up" cause things aren't easy peasy. She would write depressing messages on her wall about relationships and I always ask if she was reffering to us and she'll resort back to her mind games(just to see if I care). 

I did wrong myself, this was when I was highly suicidal and depressed and  I would play that card sometimes so it wasn't just her.
We broke up and later started finally making friends(for she was so different and everyone around her is stupid) and began making rumors that everything she did to me I did to her and that she was innocent. So I would get messages from her friends telling me to loll myself, that I'm trash for doing her like that, and so on. When I tried talking to her she would block me or tell me to get over it when I can't when I'm getting talked down upon on lies.

She later faked a relationship with her friend to make me jealous. This is when she came up with her born persona. When I argued with her friend she had no idea who I was talking about for she knew a he and not a she.

They're now not together and she's depressed. I want to talk to her but she'll end up blocking me or talking sht again.
I do love her dearly but idk.
She *** me up.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2015)

f u parents. like really. f u


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2015)

Got this horrid nasal congestion I just feel pressing right behind my nose and eyes... it's making my eyes water... also I really wish I would have brought Chinese food to work cause now I want it really bad... going to eat a ton when I get off work now...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2015)

when you're greasy and you need to take a shower ahaha ;;


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 2, 2015)

school, excessive homework, stress, split ends


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2015)

burning my rice and it's cold here asf


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 2, 2015)

I may have to present my project in front of the class sometime this week, depending on who my teacher chooses. My stress levels are through the roof and having to stand up in front of the class is only going to make it worse. I just hope that everything turns out fine..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2015)

UHG. I hate people who leave feedback for gifts they bought for someone like they'll give it 5 stars and be like "I gave it to my friend and they loved it!" Like duh, they just opened it and were like "Hurray a gift from my friend I love it even though I have no actual criticism cause I haven't even used it yet!" It's literally pointless, at least phone your friend after they've used it and get an actual opinion...


----------



## boujee (Dec 2, 2015)

The littles/Dd relationships  on tumblr are fcking gross.
Role playing as a child in a sexual/romantic relationship is fcking pedophilla. It's not cute. Wearing a diaper is not cute(that's for fcking babies) your grown as can go to the bathroom unless you're old and wrinkly. Pacifiers are not cute. These are all for babies not 15-18+.

This is gross 






I can understand kinks but this just shows you're into kids.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 2, 2015)

After my next class I have to work on a group project. The problem is I am so lost in the material and will be zero help whatsoever. I usually just feel like a third wheel since those two just talk to each other about the project and I just sit there trying to think of something I can do to help.


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 2, 2015)

Some strange smell.


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

Gamzee why would you corrupt all our eyes with that omg


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 2, 2015)

Showed up and hour early to my class on the very last day. It's been all semester and I still never know when this class starts or ends


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 2, 2015)

I got to school at 8:00am and have to be here to 6:00pm


----------



## mintellect (Dec 2, 2015)

I walked into Home Economics today and the air was filled with the disgusting smell of taco meat
I hate tacos.
And then when we get to eat the tacos I tell everyone I don't like tacos and I'm just gonna eat the shell they're like "YOU DONT LIKE TACOS?!?!!?!?"

Ik just eating the shell is weird but tacos are gross. Especially the meat, it smells horrible and it looks like wet dirt but not mud
It's gross


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 2, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> I walked into Home Economics today and the air was filled with the disgusting smell of taco meat
> I hate tacos.
> And then when we get to eat the tacos I tell everyone I don't like tacos and I'm just gonna eat the shell they're like "YOU DONT LIKE TACOS?!?!!?!?"
> 
> ...



I am a fan of burritos, not a taco person either


----------



## mintellect (Dec 2, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I may have to present my project in front of the class sometime this week, depending on who my teacher chooses. My stress levels are through the roof and having to stand up in front of the class is only going to make it worse. I just hope that everything turns out fine..



I could do it for you. I'm totally cool with stuff like that.

I really wanted to try out for my school's Drama Club but if I make it in the practice schedule would conflict with too many of my other activities and I don't want to quit anything.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> The littles/Dd relationships  on tumblr are fcking gross.
> Role playing as a child in a sexual/romantic relationship is fcking pedophilla. It's not cute. Wearing a diaper is not cute(that's for fcking babies) your grown as can go to the bathroom unless you're old and wrinkly. Pacifiers are not cute. These are all for babies not 15-18+.
> 
> This is gross
> ...



What is that picture


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2015)

the fact that I've studied math for *hours* and I'm still not satisfied oh my gosh I'm scared

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> The littles/Dd relationships  on tumblr are fcking gross.
> Role playing as a child in a sexual/romantic relationship is fcking pedophilla. It's not cute. Wearing a diaper is not cute(that's for fcking babies) your grown as can go to the bathroom unless you're old and wrinkly. Pacifiers are not cute. These are all for babies not 15-18+.
> 
> This is gross
> ...



also what in the world is this, wtf are littles/Dd??
now it's bothering me


----------



## mogyay (Dec 2, 2015)

couldn't they use a better term than caregivers :/

the conservative government is bothering me and also this essay i am doing


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 3, 2015)

Finals are coming up next week and I'm not ready at all


----------



## tae (Dec 3, 2015)

i really need to find a 10th villager before someone random moves in and ruins everything.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 3, 2015)

My inner eyelashes on the bottom and top keep sticking to each other and it's horrible and bothersome. I keep trying to separate them but it's just making my eye more irritated and they are like invisible but wont stop sticking...


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 3, 2015)

our fire alarm decided to start beeping incessantly and I have a ****ing 15 minute presentation tomorrow. I'm not going to get any sleep if it keeps beeping which seems to be the case. I'm gonna die.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2015)

That picture is the daddy dom/little girl(or boy) lifestyle kink...

Anyways, TIMEZONES PLEASE GO DIE THIS GONNA TAKE A WEEK AAAAH


----------



## mintellect (Dec 3, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> our fire alarm decided to start beeping incessantly and I have a ****ing 15 minute presentation tomorrow. I'm not going to get any sleep if it keeps beeping which seems to be the case. I'm gonna die.



That happened to me once. It didn't stop for several hours until we just knocked it down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> That picture is the daddy dom/little girl(or boy) lifestyle kink...
> 
> Anyways, TIMEZONES PLEASE GO DIE THIS GONNA TAKE A WEEK AAAAH



That doesn't really makes things much clearer though
What the heck is a "daddy Dom"???


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 3, 2015)

School is making me a little nervous because there's one period I really don't like rn.

I've also been awake since 3 AM 


rip.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> The littles/Dd relationships  on tumblr are fcking gross.
> Role playing as a child in a sexual/romantic relationship is fcking pedophilla. It's not cute. Wearing a diaper is not cute(that's for fcking babies) your grown as can go to the bathroom unless you're old and wrinkly. Pacifiers are not cute. These are all for babies not 15-18+.
> 
> This is gross
> ...



That's fcking disgusting


----------



## mintellect (Dec 3, 2015)

mogyay said:


> couldn't they use a better term than caregivers :/
> 
> the conservative government is bothering me and also this essay i am doing



Yeah, because I have cared for small children before, and I'm 4'7
But that's still gross, like why tf would you have an adult being a baby I don't understand


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2015)

these arguments again? lol.

anyways dad can you call if we're gonna see each other tonight or not i wanna plan you know...


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 3, 2015)

cisphobic ppl

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 3, 2015)

A certain condition has returned that I thought was gone


----------



## boujee (Dec 3, 2015)

Depression sucks


----------



## sorbet (Dec 3, 2015)

i'm new and i'm feeling kind of lost, i don't know where to post first, or if i should make an induction thread or what.
(i don't play animal crossing, but i've heard that this site has a nice community on the side that isn't related to ac.)


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 3, 2015)

sorbet said:


> i'm new and i'm feeling kind of lost, i don't know where to post first, or if i should make an induction thread or what.
> (i don't play animal crossing, but i've heard that this site has a nice community on the side that isn't related to ac.)



Well Welcome! If you need any help let me know :3


----------



## Soraru (Dec 3, 2015)

I have to enroll in college soon and I'm not looking forward to going back to school. 

Or to be more accurate, I'm not looking forward to having to deal with authoritarian type teachers, group projects (I'm usually that one kid who don't have friends in my class to team up with immediately and gets stuck with the leftover dropout candidates ;_, bullies, haters, basic yet unnecessary school social problems that make me wanna stay home.

Also math. Not looking forward to dealing with any of that. ^^" 

I heard the type of people you deal with is better in college than high school but something tells me its still school, therefore same caliber of people. I just really hope I won't be bullied or bothered by anyone mean.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 3, 2015)

i'm tired of school and living in general.


----------



## tae (Dec 3, 2015)

why is it so hard to find nice flower QRs to accent my paths. this is so stupid. :/


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2015)

where are u


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2015)

way to go dad so you want me to come tomorrow night hehe very funny.. esepcially when you dont call at all..


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 3, 2015)

My feet are numb because it's so cold and I'm breaking a cold sweat


----------



## Albuns (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes, mom. I did great on my report card. Now can you please stop asking me stupid questions about it?


----------



## tae (Dec 3, 2015)

i got bones in my campsite. he's denied moving in over 15 times now.

gaegogi is for dinner tonight.


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2015)

I AM SO ****ING COLD


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 3, 2015)

jinico said:


> I AM SO ****ING COLD



ME TOO. AMD THATS COMING FROM SOMEONE WHO LIVED IN ALASKA FOR 8/11 YEARS OR THEIR LIFE WHO IS NOW IN CALIFORNIA. MY ARMPIT MUSCLE HURTS


----------



## gravyplz (Dec 3, 2015)

real eyes realize real lies


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 3, 2015)

Ex girlfriend keeps trying to face time me


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 3, 2015)

Bothered by the fact some DLC coming from companies are just pleasing themselves instead of the fans.
No, nobody ever asked for another horror guest character to be added into a fighting game unrelated to classical horror movies.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 3, 2015)

this essay is bothering me


----------



## milkyi (Dec 3, 2015)

I can't get Hotline Bling out of my head, and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## kassie (Dec 4, 2015)

boyfriend and ex communicating twice in the past 6 months

i feel weird about this but i don't know if i'm overreacting? help sigh i hate relationships


----------



## Cailey (Dec 4, 2015)

kassie said:


> boyfriend and ex communicating twice in the past 6 months
> 
> i feel weird about this but i don't know if i'm overreacting? help sigh i hate relationships



eh I'd be upset too. if you need someone I am here (◡‿◡✿)
vm meee!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 4, 2015)

what's bothering me?
The fact that post merge is such a nuisance. just let me make my art thread ;-;


----------



## Zane (Dec 4, 2015)

can i just not have a headache, that would be so lit. i have to get up early for an appointment and i can't sleep because of this bs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 4, 2015)

Stupid video editors, I need to find a good one for cheap/free so I don't have to make a freaking half an hour video... stupid! Also it's my Friday, but I have things to do each day so that kind of sucks, its not fun stuff either, well most of it isn't. We have to go to town just to pick up a fire place and my mom is dragging me and boytoy along because she can't lift it by herself, but like, they have people at the stores to load the thing for you, and we would be home to help her unload it, but its just gunna be boring to go do that instead of having time together... and I'm too broke to be able to go buy anything but I wish we could stop at the store or something to get something for my Aunt and Cousins since we don't have any good stores like that where I live. =[ But mom picked like the time when we're all broke to go to town so it sucks. On top of that my sister was trying to convince her to wait till Sunday so me and her and mom could all go for a girls day but she wouldn't because we're going to get a tree on Sunday. That is going to be the only fun part, we're going to go find and chop down our own Christmas tree and we're hoping to get like a 10 footer which is rad, even though it will be hard af to decorate to top. XD ALSO my boots are rubbing me all wrong cause I wore short socks and I haven't worn them in yet so they're still stiff and rubby =[


----------



## Squidward (Dec 4, 2015)

I wanted to play Tera but after hours of downloading and getting it to 85% my Steam download reset and there was no way of fixing it... I want to download it again but I'm lazy and put off by the fact that I got bored of the game like twice at lvl 50 since I didn't meet anyone and had no idea what to do in the game, and the quests are kinda boring haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2015)

my dad like do u need help or no ahhh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 4, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> what's bothering me?
> The fact that post merge is such a nuisance. just let me make my art thread ;-;



It would be nice if the post merge function was removed for any thread a user makes themselves.

I'm really, really bored. My class doesn't start for another 45 minutes and I'm just browsing on a college computer. Hardly anyone showed up for classes today. Everyone is pretty much ready for break.


----------



## Zane (Dec 4, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> It would be nice if the post merge function was removed for any thread a user makes themselves.
> 
> I'm really, really bored. My class doesn't start for another 45 minutes and I'm just browsing on a college computer. Hardly anyone showed up for classes today. Everyone is pretty much ready for break.



the first time I saw your sig I thought it was an Isabelle with really muscular legs doing squats


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 4, 2015)

Zane said:


> the first time I saw your sig I thought it was an Isabelle with really muscular legs doing squats



LOL it does look like that. I'm probably going to replace it with something else later.

In other news, if Tumblr would just keep politics and religion off my dashboard that would be great. I really just come there for the funny posts and when I keep seeing one sided views it really makes me want to unfollow the person.


----------



## jiny (Dec 4, 2015)

im so bored


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 5, 2015)

i miGHT accidentally have closed the weeaboo thread  ooo p sss.... idk how tho ?? but if a mod had done it they would have written whY so it myst have been me who is a fail this is kind of embarrassing and idk if there is any way to fix it????   oh well....,,,,,,,

edit: but!! some mod closed to koreaboo thread? and srote that no threads like it would be allowed?? so maybe they closed it idk.....,,,


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 5, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i miGHT accidentally have closed the weeaboo thread  ooo p sss.... idk how tho ?? but if a mod had done it they would have written whY so it myst have been me who is a fail this is kind of embarrassing and idk if there is any way to fix it????   oh well....,,,,,,,
> 
> edit: but!! some mod closed to koreaboo thread? and srote that no threads like it would be allowed?? so maybe they closed it idk.....,,,



yeah pretty sure they both got closed by a mod. shame bc the weeaboo one was pretty civil at that point


----------



## mintellect (Dec 5, 2015)

Splatfest...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 5, 2015)

im scared to check my grades

OMG **** NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HAVE AN A- IN MATH RIGHT NOW BECAUSE I GOT ONE PROBLEM WRONG ON THIS 5 QUESTION QUIZ







UGHHHHH, IM STRESSING OUT RIGHT NOW


----------



## device (Dec 5, 2015)

ppl that complain about anything above C in their grades


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 5, 2015)

lazy and dumb people who dont care about their grades


----------



## Squidward (Dec 5, 2015)

Zane said:


> the first time I saw your sig I thought it was an Isabelle with really muscular legs doing squats



I am deceased this is the funniest thing I've seen this week


----------



## Mao (Dec 5, 2015)

my leg won't. stop. bloody. twitching.

it's been going on for two hours straight


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2015)

messed up lucid nightmares .. why


----------



## cIementine (Dec 5, 2015)

i'm pretty annoyed
a few weeks back I got this water infection which sucked because I suck and can't swallow tablets (I literally had to pour the capsule powder into an oreo and eat it ew). it cleared up, I've been fine since but my doctor asked for a sample to check and turns out there's still signs and so he gave me even more than last time. thankfully these ones are tiny but I still have to swallow them with yoghurt lol.


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

There's an itch at the back at my throat and it sucks.


----------



## Mao (Dec 5, 2015)

leg finally stopped having spasms after 5 hours

have so much homework it's unreal... got French speaking soon ughh


----------



## Jacob (Dec 5, 2015)

Haven't hung out with my friends in like a week or two
they r all complaining how we never meet up
 but none of them wanna go out to dinner tonight so wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Haven't hung out with my friends in like a week or two
> they r all complaining how we never meet up
> but none of them wanna go out to dinner tonight so wtf



this like.. i can treat you but nooo all you wanna do is be at home playing anyways.


----------



## device (Dec 5, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> lazy and dumb people who dont care about their grades



so you have the education, others aren't as lucky


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 5, 2015)

kinda annoyed at someone.


----------



## Zane (Dec 5, 2015)

i wish blushing wasn't an involuntary action, i do it at the most inane times


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

Zane said:


> i wish blushing wasn't an involuntary action, i do it at the most inane times



i also wish this

i do it at the most embarrassing times


----------



## boujee (Dec 5, 2015)

I haven't eaten since yesterday


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 5, 2015)

Rudy is sick, which is interrupting my cycling


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

freaking boobs -w-


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 6, 2015)

i want to lose weight but my doctor says i shouldnt because im already underweight

ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i want to lose weight but my doctor says i shouldnt because im already underweight
> 
> ugh



ugh indeed. i'm thin asf yet i have like giant boobs for my body size wtf...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 6, 2015)

Moko said:


> ugh indeed. i'm thin asf yet i have like giant boobs for my body size wtf...



lol man, i think i have a phobia of being fat tbh

or idk


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> lol man, i think i have a phobia of being fat tbh
> 
> or idk



not too uncommon, i wont judge you. 

oh well i can always save up for breast decrease surgery but unless you do complete ftm it might be expensive lol.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 6, 2015)

my pee is green like Kermit
stupid medication


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> my pee is green like Kermit
> stupid medication



lel i remember when mine was red when i ate so much beet crisps once lol :/


----------



## cIementine (Dec 6, 2015)

Moko said:


> lel i remember when mine was red when i ate so much beet crisps once lol :/



ew
my mum once had this really bad water infection and a kidney stone that grinded down into sand and she peed red sand. I guess that's one way to pass a kidney stone lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> ew
> my mum once had this really bad water infection and a kidney stone that grinded down into sand and she peed red sand. I guess that's one way to pass a kidney stone lmao



i guess as long as it got out properly.

also mom get home i wanna go buy that 3ds now.


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2015)

spent weeks making a forest town and it looks awful in winter so now i'm going to have to TT to spring/summer/autumn and just keep it in those months


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

my grandma is getting her kidney taken out and im really worried


----------



## mintellect (Dec 6, 2015)

Why do I need to go back to school tomorrow...


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 6, 2015)

I really, _really_ don't want to see this person tomorrow.


----------



## Kit (Dec 6, 2015)

gingerbread said:


> I really, _really_ don't want to see this person tomorrow.


I know that feeling, in fact I'm having those same thoughts right now.
Oh why does it have to be Sunday already...


----------



## Matramix (Dec 6, 2015)

Not enough money for Christmas shopping.


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

still worried


----------



## Beardo (Dec 6, 2015)

I get it, my grades are bad. Stop telling me what I already know over and over, it isn't helping


----------



## Matramix (Dec 6, 2015)

People who come for you with out any brains.. *insert 1 hunna emoji*


----------



## Beardo (Dec 6, 2015)

I feel so claustrophobic in this house. I can't drive or walk anywhere, and I have no space.


----------



## Kit (Dec 6, 2015)

Furfrou is so underestimated in competitive it makes me really sad .
Like he's so amazing and I just,
I don't understand.


----------



## seliph (Dec 6, 2015)

I had to board my dogs at a daycare for a few days today and I already miss em


----------



## piske (Dec 6, 2015)

jinico said:


> I had to board my dogs at a daycare for a few days today and I already miss em



Awww I would miss my dog so much too! :<

I'm so bored...!!!!


----------



## Matramix (Dec 6, 2015)

The fact that _____ is allowed to even be on this forum and hasn't been banned yet?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

mom stop being so freaking judging omg..


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

Cramps
Fcking cramps
These painful cramps with short pauses to go back to cramps


----------



## Cailey (Dec 6, 2015)

this state board test I have coming up this tuesday for dental assisting is gonna be the death of me


----------



## Soigne (Dec 6, 2015)

i'm basically 100% f'd on my english project and at this point i just can't do school anymore jkaslhkdjf 

i just have to keep telling myself it's over in 5 months


----------



## aericell (Dec 6, 2015)

history paper due friday and i haven't done a thing


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

my science project is due this week but i don't have a topic

help


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 6, 2015)

Why do I have to go back to college tomorrow? I'm so ready to go on break already.


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

my lack of empathy towards others has been increasing.
this isn't a good thing and has been bothering me recently.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 6, 2015)

this project is not working right


----------



## Zane (Dec 6, 2015)

i'm in an extremely negative mood and it's already  back to the dentist again tomorrow agh i should've said tuesday


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

I have a dentist appointment on Tuesday

I usually like dentist appointments but my dad's taking me to his dentist and I don't like his dentist.


----------



## Llust (Dec 6, 2015)

i can take like $15 out of our family bank every sunday
i keep forgetting to take the cash. i would be balling with money by now yet i still have $5 in my purse. smh, forgot to go out and take my money today too


----------



## Matramix (Dec 6, 2015)

College stress


----------



## boujee (Dec 7, 2015)

assumptions and sensitivity.


----------



## Zane (Dec 7, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> assumptions and sensitivity.



ily gam



Sugarella said:


> I have a dentist appointment on Tuesday
> 
> I usually like dentist appointments but my dad's taking me to his dentist and I don't like his dentist.



struggle buds
rip tho. I actually like this dentist which is lucky. Last time he was talking about wanting to buy a hoverboard and im just wonderin is that why u booked me like 5 times b... glad I'm covered. lol


----------



## aericell (Dec 7, 2015)

my foot falls asleep way too often its painful


----------



## boujee (Dec 7, 2015)

A different pair of lashes came in the mail


----------



## aericell (Dec 7, 2015)

Spoiler



i really hate how people act like they genuinely care about what's bothering me but the second i say something to vent out they leave or dont reply
like i understand it might make you uncomfortable but if _you offer_ to listen to me talk about my problems and insist i do you could be decent enough to show you're listening



i've been having such a lack of sleep the past several months i'm tired


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 7, 2015)

It feels like everyone always just forgets about me.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 7, 2015)

Really dunno what to get my Dad and Sister for christmas lmao



Kittyinpink87 said:


> It feels like everyone always just forgets about me.


Same tbh


----------



## Albuns (Dec 7, 2015)

It's funny when the things you sat down and thought about as an 11 year old extensively come back and you realize how rudimentary and silly it all seems now.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

i have school in 6 hours KILL ME


----------



## Cailey (Dec 7, 2015)

my boyfriend is getting sick after I just got over having pneumonia and it breaks my heart!
I'm wide awake and it's 3am and he's just tossing and turning

plus tomorrow is my last day to study for a huge state board exam I have tuesday for dental assisting and I'm stressed


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

my hair is splitting because of stress but im too stressed to even care so im that stressed anymore


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2015)

the fact that I have a long, final paper due on thursday and my org is demanding work tomorrow and on wednsday and UGH


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

gj teacher so you expect us to go there randomly on wednesday.. like i don't mind looking at art and stuff but it takes like an hour+ with train ugh.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

I just want it to be over so I can play with my girlfriend.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 7, 2015)

i have to wait until tomorrow and honestly ik it will suck but i dont really have anything else so??


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

i need to clean my wardrobe today smh some **** i bought


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

i dont care anymore grades are stupid


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i dont care anymore grades are stupid



yes they are. especially how they even set them here :c


----------



## Squidward (Dec 7, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> my hair is splitting because of stress but im too stressed to even care so im that stressed anymore



I feel this on another level


----------



## boujee (Dec 7, 2015)

I didn't learn sht last night.
This debate is going to sck. Anyone can be trans there's no such thing as being fake.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm exhausted but I can't sleep.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can talk about this if you want. I'll genuinely listen. You know where to find me c:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

charging time for some things smh...


----------



## TamaMushroom (Dec 7, 2015)

Finals, I hope this week goes by fast.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2015)

man I hate groupworks with groupmates who are cooperating _very_, _*very*_ slowly

they're cooperating so slowly and we have a paper to pass in 2 hours and oh my gosh why aren't they replying at all


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 7, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> man I hate groupworks with groupmates who are cooperating _very_, _*very*_ slowly
> 
> they're cooperating so slowly and we have a paper to pass in 2 hours and oh my gosh why aren't they replying at all



Yeah, group projects are a real pain. I had two of them this semester.

Hoping to just get through this week and do well on my couple of finals next week.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> man I hate groupworks with groupmates who are cooperating _very_, _*very*_ slowly
> 
> they're cooperating so slowly and we have a paper to pass in 2 hours and oh my gosh why aren't they replying at all



me too especially when they want to change stuff and never reply and whatnot aaah :c good luck!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

im half asleep and i need to go to school 

after, im gonna run home and knock out until midnight


----------



## boujee (Dec 7, 2015)

I just had this huge Charlie horse in my lay just now like all I did was stretch


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

I am exhausted and I have all my hard classes today


----------



## aericell (Dec 7, 2015)

can u stop kissing in class


----------



## Squidward (Dec 7, 2015)

I really don't want to go to college... Like none of them appeal to me and I can't do what I don't want to do.


----------



## tae (Dec 7, 2015)

i'm going to explode.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 7, 2015)

I seriously want to punch myself in the freaking face 

And also punch my professor in the face for that absolutely BULL**** final that will probably bring my grade down to a B.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 7, 2015)

Today is going by fast, but I still want it to end already.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

rip my wallet but i rly wanted that 3ds so.. yah :c


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2015)

I want my new frames sooner.


----------



## boujee (Dec 7, 2015)

oh wait nvm


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 7, 2015)

can school just finish already? i'm too tired for this tbh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 7, 2015)

I thought my Rosalina Amiibo arrived, but it was just something my dad ordered. The box was the perfect size it fooled me .


----------



## jiny (Dec 7, 2015)

my brother always wants my 3ds and i just want to play animal crossing


----------



## Beardo (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm calm, but there's something bothering me and I can't pinpoint it


----------



## tae (Dec 7, 2015)

i really really really want chinese food.


----------



## Llust (Dec 7, 2015)

my bloated stomach died away when i got home. got hungry and ate the wrong food, i look pregnant again. ***.


----------



## boujee (Dec 7, 2015)

I missed two beau giveaway. *Two!*


----------



## seliph (Dec 7, 2015)

fish tanks are so annoying to clean man


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2015)

I want sleep; the next days are so jam-packed ;-;


----------



## jiny (Dec 7, 2015)

ugh my mom promised me a blizzard from dairy queen last night. she said tomorrow after school

so i couldn't wait to get one because i have been craving it since a week ago. now she tells me "we can't get it sorry"

like wtf why did you promise then


----------



## duckvely (Dec 7, 2015)

i need to save up for this exo concert but i still have more christmas shopping


----------



## pandapples (Dec 7, 2015)

I know you're tired of me dad. I'm tired of me too =(

and the back of my tongue hurts there's some sharp prickly feeling


----------



## tae (Dec 7, 2015)

why would you be proud of that?
like, you're disgusting.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2015)

I want coffee really bad. but seriously just school in general tho. so much homework, so many projects and deadlines...


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 7, 2015)

I feel so sleepy and tired , its not even late.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm just another troubled soul.


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 7, 2015)

this viagra is lasting longer than it should have


----------



## jiny (Dec 7, 2015)

my dad just hit me
it left a giant mark on my back


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> my dad just hit me



aww, im sorry (no sarcasm here.) hopefully its not an issue


----------



## jiny (Dec 7, 2015)

Pika123 said:


> aww, im sorry (no sarcasm here.) hopefully its not an issue


it's not. it's always my fault he hits me tbh


k now my mom says no christmas presents great


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2015)

hang in there sugarella. Christmas is about the love not the presents. the presents r great tho. and ur fault or not, no one should hit anyone.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2015)

Is it just me, or did all the user title colors disappear after halloween?
I had a silver-colored user title before the halloween event. Now it's just black.

It's been bothering me for weeks but I haven't seen anyone complain about it. o:


----------



## jiny (Dec 7, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> Is it just me, or did all the user title colors disappear after halloween?
> I had a silver-colored user title before the halloween event. Now it's just black.
> 
> It's been bothering me for weeks but I haven't seen anyone complain about it. o:



No, mine is still pink.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 7, 2015)

1. Trying to write this paper but the topic is so boring so I can't focus

I'll stay up all night, it doesn't feel like a sleep kinda day


2. Also the website that hosts all my homework just reset all my classes so idk my homework

3. My friends hung out twice over the weekend and I missed the text but no one thought it would be a good idea to text me personally so I am kinda pissed.

4. My ex gf is tellin them same ***damn lies to my boy saying she'll always be loyal to him crap

5. My ankle hurts so bad and my track coach keeps pushing and pushing it and tomorrow is leg workouts so i'll be dead all week

6. So many people to pray for, life is crumblin down, cannot wait for Xmas break so I can rest my life away without all this S.A.D in my life smh

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh good Microsoft word crash again

time to start this paper over


----------



## Loriii (Dec 7, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> Is it just me, or did all the user title colors disappear after halloween?
> I had a silver-colored user title before the halloween event. Now it's just black.
> 
> It's been bothering me for weeks but I haven't seen anyone complain about it. o:



Check shop then your inventory, you might have accidentally changed and checked the box to only "hidden". Supposed to be "active" or both "active" and "hidden" to make the color change appear. I just tried it on mine (I have the pink one lol) and it's still working though I've changed it back to default after.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

I just wanna stay home and play pokemon and ACNL all day but school OMG


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2015)

Role said:


> Check shop then your inventory, you might have accidentally changed and checked the box "hidden". I just tried it on mine (I have the pink one lol) and it's still working though I changed it back to default black after.



Oh... OH! I DIDN'T KNOW THAT OHMYGOSHNOWISOUNDSTUPID
thank ;u;


----------



## Loriii (Dec 7, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> Oh... OH! I DIDN'T KNOW THAT OHMYGOSHNOWISOUNDSTUPID
> thank ;u;



I edited it but you probably overlooked so yeah if you wanna remove the username color change icon in your profile (but not the actual color), check both active and hidden boxes. Hope that helps! 

Ehh no, your reply bothers me because... you're not  Welcome!


----------



## Kit (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm worried for her


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 7, 2015)

I have 3 bandages on each of my feet. 6 bandages. How am I going to wear shoes when I can barely walk????

I hate myself.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 7, 2015)

I feel like my body is rising in temperature like every minute and I am pretty sure I am about to spontaneously combust.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 7, 2015)

My hands and feet are bruised and cut up, and my muscles are sore yet I can't stop straining myself.

Worst part is, I ain't got nothin' to prove.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

I am so lost and alone and feel left out of everything...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 7, 2015)

BRUH, so my work shot their computers by doing a boot our system couldn't deal with, so now I am have to use IE, can't post or see pictures anywhere and most websites are blocked and it's slow as potatoes and molasses...


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a really bad headache and my baby is being fussy....


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 8, 2015)

Everything. My soul is being torn into shreds.

Tœk kek tak lou?

Don't leave me.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2015)

STOP AIRING ****TY COVERS ON THE RADIO AAAHH


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 8, 2015)

sleep is a valuable thing I will never have

- - - Post Merge - - -

my organs are starting to malfunction due to lack of sleep help


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have never met a teacher that expects literally the impossible from their students. How are we supposed to know what you want when you don't tell us anything!?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 8, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I have never met a teacher that expects literally the impossible from their students. How are we supposed to know what you want when you don't tell us anything!?



literally my science teacher


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 8, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> literally my science teacher




I am glad someone can relate! It just ticks me off when he tells us we have a major project due and no one knows what it is supposed to be about. I just have to tell myself I won't have to deal with him next year.


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 8, 2015)

I can't wait until the end of this week when my grades come back and I end up retaking two classes again because of My stupid ADHD that I have no medication/control over. I can feel the depression already. I hate myself sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2015)

mom stop being an a*hole for real


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2015)

My parents left me stranded Saturday. I was away from them and didn't know where they were for nearly two hours!


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

I really don't want to go anywhere tomorrow can I just stay home. ugh
can school please end for christmas. I really need this break.


----------



## Peter (Dec 8, 2015)

I have an essay to write and I realllllly don't know how to start it


----------



## duckvely (Dec 8, 2015)

skype isn't working..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2015)

this text idfk what it has to do with our course, it was long and it hurts my eyes because small font ugh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 8, 2015)

gingerbread said:


> I really don't want to go anywhere tomorrow can I just stay home. ugh
> can school please end for christmas. I really need this break.



EVERYONE needs this break


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2015)

Jetix said:


> EVERYONE needs this break



yass xc

also i totally don't want to travel 1 hour by train across town tomorrow ugh


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 8, 2015)

I always try out for my schools basketball team, but I never make it.


----------



## boujee (Dec 8, 2015)

The fact that this site has a confessional-like burn book is fcking hilarious.
Half of the "adults" here complain so much about the kids here be the first ones to go to the confessional to anonymously complain about a little kid as if they weren't a kid themselves.

You wasn't 13?
You wasn't 14?
You wasn't 15, 16, 17?
You wasn't annoying either? Oh just making sure.


----------



## boujee (Dec 8, 2015)

I poSted twice


----------



## Mao (Dec 8, 2015)

i have a french speaking tomorrow oh dear oh dear i need help ahhh


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 8, 2015)

Still waiting for this goddamn delivery :l


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 8, 2015)

Mrs. Tilson won't lay off on our college level work even though I'm only in High School.

I UNDERSTAND HOW TO DIAGRAM A SENTENCE NOW PLEASE LET ME LEAVE THANK YOU


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 8, 2015)

Landlady "lost" my rent.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have to go to my little sisters band concert and I have homework to do and posts to post on bell tree


----------



## milkyi (Dec 8, 2015)

I miss you, Jayden.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 8, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I miss you.



awww I miss you too P o c k y


----------



## zeoli (Dec 8, 2015)

Annoyed.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 8, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I miss you, Jayden.



shot down. I thought you were talking about me...oh well...I really want coffee


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

everytime i eat my ice cream my stomach feels bloated

but it's _SOOO_ good


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 8, 2015)

This person in my class wants me to wear different clothes then what I usually wear (sweats and a jacket) and in my mind I'm like **** off and do your work


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 8, 2015)

Aww man, I just bought Chivalry for my laptop recently and they released it on the Xbox One and PS4. I would have definitely held out to purchase it there.


----------



## seliph (Dec 8, 2015)

This is the 4th ****ing time I've had hiccups today


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

tfw you get cramps during a shower ughhh


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 8, 2015)

I can't sleep. Fun. Shouldn't have had that coffee.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 8, 2015)

I need to do make up 5 assignments about this book and read The things they carried by tomorrow but I cant... I don't like the book and I read 2 chapters only and we have to write an essay for it but I don't know what this book even contains.... all I know it that is was not in any way shape or form something I have any enjoyment of reading


----------



## Joy (Dec 9, 2015)

Final week needs to end so I can play games Dx


----------



## Locket (Dec 9, 2015)

I HAVE AN A- IN MATH

SO MY GPA IS 3.9 ISNTEAD OF 4.0

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 9, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I HAVE AN A- IN MATH
> 
> SO MY GPA IS 3.9 ISNTEAD OF 4.0
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



same i cri everytime


----------



## Joy (Dec 9, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I HAVE AN A- IN MATH
> 
> SO MY GPA IS 3.9 ISNTEAD OF 4.0
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



#FirstGeniusProblems


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 9, 2015)

my friend shaved one of my eyebrows off and im really tired my stomach isnt working anymore

It hurts when I swallow, it feels like my stomach has been tied into a really tight knot


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 9, 2015)

I had my stupid day shift yesterday and so I got home and was tired and so I slept until 8am this morning, then I wanted to sleep some before working my night shift tonight so I took a sleeping pill at like 3:30 so I could be out by 4 and I laid down and everything but my body just wouldn't go to sleep. Usually this sleeping pill knocks me out good, but I just couldn't fall asleep. Now I am at work after being up for 12 hours with a 10 hour shift ahead of me... I think I am going to go have like a ton of espresso to help keep me up cause I am so drowsy and tired as hell and I am just hoping I don't goof up anything important during work...


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I had my stupid day shift yesterday and so I got home and was tired and so I slept until 8am this morning, then I wanted to sleep some before working my night shift tonight so I took a sleeping pill at like 3:30 so I could be out by 4 and I laid down and everything but my body just wouldn't go to sleep. Usually this sleeping pill knocks me out good, but I just couldn't fall asleep. Now I am at work after being up for 12 hours with a 10 hour shift ahead of me... I think I am going to go have like a ton of espresso to help keep me up cause I am so drowsy and tired as hell and I am just hoping I don't goof up anything important during work...



aw sorry.. I hate being super tired during the day.. Everything feels so weird and surreal and it's hard to realize what you're saying and doing.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 9, 2015)

my hair is too long but getting it cut would mane me die from anxiety so??????? 

also i have ugly acne this sucks so much why


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 9, 2015)

Legit the drunkest guy ever just called and I couldn't understand like ever other word he said, and he was getting upset cause I kept asking him to repeat things so he just kept saying them more garbled and louder... saying he was in a few towns over and was going to DRIVE here tonight... like, please just stay home.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jellonoes said:


> aw sorry.. I hate being super tired during the day.. Everything feels so weird and surreal and it's hard to realize what you're saying and doing.



It's actually the middle of the night, I work night shifts and it's like almost 2 now, and I still have 6 hours left on my shift...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Legit the drunkest guy ever just called and I couldn't understand like ever other word he said, and he was getting upset cause I kept asking him to repeat things so he just kept saying them more garbled and louder... saying he was in a few towns over and was going to DRIVE here tonight... like, please just stay home.



oh wow  hope he is then

also my period like ahhhh gtfo


----------



## piske (Dec 9, 2015)

Can't sleep again...ughhhhh just want to sleep some more before I have to get up for work in a few hours... ;w;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 9, 2015)

Sleep depravity knocked up a notch to: literally about to nod off if I close my eyes for more than a millisecond blink, everything is severely heavy feeling I feel like I'm stomping about trying to walk and my eyes keep blurring out and starting to wander into REM patterns which usually only ever happens to me when I slip into meditation when I am overly concentrated, but it's just going on and off trying to knock me out. I am sure my body is very angry, but I just have to hold on for 2/2.5 hours... I keep looking up at the ceiling and trying to roll my eyes around to counter the REM state.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 9, 2015)

Being welcomed into the world of refunds, goddammit, why does my PC have to be a bust up piece of complete rubbish?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 9, 2015)

The education system is so messed up. Why on earth are they forcibly making us take a final for Business Statistics less than a week after we have another exam for the class. My professor straight out said it wasn't his choice for the final. Luckily he's nice and gave us a nice study guide for it. I just want to pass the class and if it hurts my grade I'm going to be pretty pissed. I have a 76% right now, but I'm running out of steam and the material has been so hard recently I'm just a little worried.


----------



## teto (Dec 9, 2015)

why do i always have like crippling stomach pains on the first day of my period and then for the rest of the time it's just like ''oh hey there's blood lol no bother here then''


----------



## Peter (Dec 9, 2015)

will this essay ever end


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a C in AP World History and it's the only class I have a grade below a B in.


----------



## seliph (Dec 9, 2015)

It's one of those days where minimal physical activity causes me pains

Although on the plus side I get to see my dogs today
Aw yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2015)

Delishush said:


> why do i always have like crippling stomach pains on the first day of my period and then for the rest of the time it's just like ''oh hey there's blood lol no bother here then''



*hi five bro/sis/whatever*

also mom stop being an ass or wash the dishes yourself pls


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

Going on hour eleven of a horribly intense headache. I hope it's gone before morning - tomorrow is my last session of a module I've not really been enjoying but I've actually been looking forward to this particular topic. And the lecturers are providing booze after!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2015)

Headaches are the worst.. along with period cramps.

i want more booze now tbh and candy :c


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2015)

Tina said:


> Going on hour eleven of a horribly intense headache. I hope it's gone before morning - tomorrow is my last session of a module I've not really been enjoying but I've actually been looking forward to this particular topic. And the lecturers are providing booze after!



I feel the headache part..... we have matching headaches Tina


----------



## Matramix (Dec 9, 2015)

Why does it always feel like everyone is gunning to piss me off...


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 9, 2015)

Tina said:


> Going on hour eleven of a horribly intense headache. I hope it's gone before morning - tomorrow is my last session of a module I've not really been enjoying but I've actually been looking forward to this particular topic. And the lecturers are providing booze after!



Uggggh I had a headache too earlier ;-; Luckily it's gone now. I hope yours gets better soon!


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> Headaches are the worst.. along with period cramps.
> 
> i want more booze now tbh and candy :c



You just reminded me that Meg-Mog brought me home chocolate. Surely that'll cure the headache. 



Cadbberry said:


> I feel the headache part..... we have matching headaches Tina



Sucks for us both. 



SuperStar2361 said:


> Uggggh I had a headache too earlier ;-; Luckily it's gone now. I hope yours gets better soon!



Thank you!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2015)

Ah that's awesome. I'm not the biggest chocolate-candy fan myself but sometimes you just need it! Hope you get better soon


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 9, 2015)

Spoiler



My PCOS is killing me. I haven't been able to stand for a few days because I have been in so much pain. Not to mention my cramps are terrible. I am going to have to go to the OB of this keeps up. They should just diagnose me with endometriosis already...


----------



## Soigne (Dec 9, 2015)

Tina said:


> Going on hour eleven of a horribly intense headache. I hope it's gone before morning - tomorrow is my last session of a module I've not really been enjoying but I've actually been looking forward to this particular topic. And the lecturers are providing booze after!



That's awful :/ I have headaches every day, they just vary on intensity and I know they're the worst things on the planet.
--
Right now I have an entire project due on Friday that I have yet to begin and I feel
like
crying


----------



## Locket (Dec 9, 2015)

But what if I don't want to do my math homework?

And what is I want infinite battery on my 3DS?

And what if I want to bathe. Never mind. NOW


----------



## nami26 (Dec 9, 2015)

the girl I liked dissed me when I took her to a dance and she refused to dance with me, claiming she had a boyfriend, when her parents said she wasn't aloud to have a boyfriend anyways....


----------



## EtchaSketch (Dec 9, 2015)

What bothers me is that all I want is to make the people around me feel beautiful yet I always fail. I can't make anyone happy. Ever. I can't make anyone beautiful, I can't keep a friend. I can't admit to my parents that I have online friends. I can't admit my orientation.. My friend at school always makes me feel like crap. I'm failing classes. My teachers hate me. I want to go to SVA this summer but it's expensive and my parents dont believe in me. I've been crying every night for a few months now. 

I think that's all.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 9, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> What bothers me is that all I want is to make the people around me feel beautiful yet I always fail. I can't make anyone happy. Ever. I can't make anyone beautiful, I can't keep a friend. I can't admit to my parents that I have online friends. I can't admit my orientation.. My friend at school always makes me feel like crap. I'm failing classes. My teachers hate me. I want to go to SVA this summer but it's expensive and my parents dont believe in me. I've been crying every night for a few months now.
> 
> I think that's all.




I hope everything works out. and remember that you have friends and you don't even know it. maybe not best friends, but theres people who actually care about you and your life and well-being. I hope you make it to SVA this summer and that your grades go up. believe in yourself


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 9, 2015)

Pika123 said:


> the girl I liked dissed me when I took her to a dance and she refused to dance with me, claiming she had a boyfriend, when her parents said she wasn't aloud to have a boyfriend anyways....



*allowed. 
And lol a lot of people these days have girl/boyfriends without letting their parents know. It's normal.
In what way did she diss you? And if the girl did have a boyfriend, maybe it's better to respect her decision. c: (unless she did say she wanted to dance with you then ditched you at some point; that's horrible.)



EtchaSketch said:


> What bothers me is that all I want is to make the people around me feel beautiful yet I always fail. I can't make anyone happy. Ever. I can't make anyone beautiful, I can't keep a friend. I can't admit to my parents that I have online friends. I can't admit my orientation.. My friend at school always makes me feel like crap. I'm failing classes. My teachers hate me. I want to go to SVA this summer but it's expensive and my parents dont believe in me. I've been crying every night for a few months now.
> 
> I think that's all.



Hey, come on! :c Is there anyone IRL who can help you? Is there anyone you could get help from? We're online, so the most we could do is give you some advice and support. D:
And you don't need to make anyone happy! What's important is to take care of yourself; don't mind what others say. <3 (And if they say bad stuff about you again, tell me and I wILL FITE THEM 1 V 1 LEMME HAVE THEM, THEY AINT GOT ANY RIGHT TO TREAT YOU LIKE TRASH)
And take a breather; probably take a day from classes and just relax. Or do something you like. Treat yo' self. c:

--

Okay real talk, our batch head is the worst leader EVER. He's always online but isn't updated with the events our batch is handling (people have been constantly updating for the past weeks) and he's only trying to help now, when everything is almost done. Believe me, he doesn't have any good reason to be suddenly gone (he should say why he would be gone or why he wasn't helping, but noooo he has time but he's just not even trying to help or be aware); he ran for batch head and he should know his duties and responsibilities. Everyone is busy but we make time. I don't know where the heck he's been. He's barely helped. Oh my gosh he is so stressful and I hate him so much. (To be honest our whole batch hates him hahahaha. Two days ago we were doing this project and one mentioned about giving comments about the batch council and someone went, "...where's our batch head?" and oh my gosh there was this awkward silence and some were even chucking because god knows where our batch head is.)

sorry for the long rant ahaha ;-;


----------



## jiny (Dec 9, 2015)

i want leggings for school

but i can't get them until christmas


----------



## piske (Dec 9, 2015)

Work


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 9, 2015)

I can't hear out of my left ear today,


----------



## Locket (Dec 9, 2015)

My back hurtsssssssssss


----------



## boujee (Dec 9, 2015)

tumblr makes up so much sht just for notes


----------



## milkyi (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll cut our her heart, 'cause she made me cry. That's the price.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2015)

Meep I have finals next week...I hope I'll get an A on all my final tests.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

why do my teachers hate me? WHY WHY


----------



## aericell (Dec 10, 2015)

shouldve started this paper sooner or chosen an easier topic... trying to get this done tonight but ugh i have no idea how to do this


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 10, 2015)

My friend made a pun and my mom saw it when they sent it to me and now she thinks I am an online perv or something... I didn't even say anything mom!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> shouldve started this paper sooner or chosen an easier topic... trying to get this done tonight but ugh i have no idea how to do this



i have those times


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

the bus schedule/timetable here it sucks so hard but i don't want to wait like another 4 hours for them to rush around ugh


----------



## mintellect (Dec 10, 2015)

It's not as bad as it was before but my throat hurts and I can't talk well...
On the bright side my mom is letting me stay home from school because of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

pls teacher you don't jav to **** even more on our reading we're not that kind of group smh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 10, 2015)

Tired and hungry and I just wanna be off so I can go home and sleeeep!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 10, 2015)

My sister is like, I wanna leave earlier then usual so I can get ready for a Lunch that isn't for 6 hours and she yes, has the option to come back and get ready that way


----------



## Peter (Dec 10, 2015)

i need 100 more words to finish my essay but i really can't fit any more in without it sounding too wordy

//i might just type random words in white font at the end of the document so it looks like theres more on the word count


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

^just go through your sentences or add more to paragraph if you can with the sources..


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 10, 2015)

If you haven't cited then cite your sources in MLA, that takes up  lot of space


----------



## Peter (Dec 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> ^just go through your sentences or add more to paragraph if you can with the sources..





Cadbberry said:


> If you haven't cited then cite your sources in MLA, that takes up  lot of space



references/citations aren't included in the word count


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 10, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> references/citations aren't included in the word count



I usually just go through and find words that can be "explained" and explain them. Like instead of writing the word itself do the definition. 

Like a creative writing example: 
-She grabbed it.
-She reached out with her fingers and grasped the object with force, pulling it closer. (I quintupled my word count)

This always helps me get the last few, also adding in adjectives helps. =] GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Peter (Dec 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I usually just go through and find words that can be "explained" and explain them. Like instead of writing the word itself do the definition.
> 
> Like a creative writing example:
> -She grabbed it.
> ...



haha that's exactly what I've just done! 

Managed to get the word count up and I've _finally_ submitted it, thanks guys c:


----------



## aericell (Dec 10, 2015)

Project for my computer science class due next week and I have no clue how to do the rest of this and my partner keeps blaming me when she hasn't done crap to contribute fml plus I have other big projects due


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

glad you made it. i always like overexplain things or just flip around a bit so i can reach it


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 10, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Project for my computer science class due next week and I have no clue how to do the rest of this and my partner keeps blaming me when she hasn't done crap to contribute fml plus I have other big projects due



Do they really think giving us group projects is supposed to build team skills? None of my group projects in college have gone smoothly. There's some really lazy people who don't even make an effort to show up to the meetings or contribute at all.


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2015)

why do so many "fans" have to give him **** for being in china?
like, he literally ran off the stage sobbing because he feels guilty that he doesn't do enough for us fans, when in reality he doesn't owe us anything and it's sad to think he has to constantly remind everyone that he loves exo and is still exo and will always be exo. he's loyal as hell and you treat him like a traitor. 

in the words of byun baekhyun,
he has a soft heart and he shouldn't feel sorry for being in china.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

period go away

also teacher stop giving us extra readings we probably won't discuss anyways


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 10, 2015)

I somehow managed to go the whole day without studying for my exam tomorrow. RIP me. Also, too many arguments on here lately.


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2015)

Tina said:


> Going on hour eleven of a horribly intense headache..!



24hrs on and it's still here. 

Also, I think my iPod's battery started swelling up sometime this morning. It started with me having to push the button a little harder for it to respond, to noticing a weird mark on the screen, then I realised that the screen was coming off. Now looking at it again it's been pushed up so much further. It's frustrating that it breaks just as I've been considering other expensive purchases. Annoyingly I'd been using this almost exclusively for music as my phone's battery is useless and barely lasts as it is without playing music on it as well. 

(Blurry) 9am photo:







10pm photo:


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2015)

i've been awake exactly 12 hours and i have to leave for work in like 30 minutes. ****.


----------



## Contessa (Dec 10, 2015)

All the little stuff. Plus I feel like I've been mean to my friend with out meaning to be and ahhhhhh


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 10, 2015)

So I run a club at my school, got an email this morning about an event tomorrow "Hey everyone! Just a reminder that tomorrow is the 2nd Club Carnival! It's a great opportunity to raise some money for your club as well as awareness. Hope to see you all there!" You warned NO ONE and just made this happen, so great, its gonna be out in the rain and most clubs have to make up something to sell and possibly cancel club days for your events... excuse me, no that is not how this works, that is not how ANY of this works


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 11, 2015)

I have no sleep


----------



## aericell (Dec 11, 2015)

its 2:30am and i still have more work to do
am i going to get any sleep


----------



## boujee (Dec 11, 2015)

I login to tumblr and after the first few scrolls I get the littles.
This one was hard to decipher at first for it just looked like a regular dude till you seen that he had some mlp pony posters hanging up and the caption of "I'm ready for you mommy". Instant unfollow and a quick logout.

So how's everyone morning?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 11, 2015)

OH MY GOOOOOOOD. I am so freaking mad because there is this guy in the hotel who keeps requesting wake ups and other people keep messing up but since it's me whose here he keep getting mad and yelling at me and I just can't. I sent an e-mail to everyone cause it really pissed me off, and the customer is pissed off and it's so stupid! Like if people just did what they were supposed to, literally just write me a note or tell me when they get relieved by me, but no, they didn't do anything and now I'm the one getting the blame...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

cold and tired asf and been stuck in traffic for 1 ? hours this morning ugh i just wanna jav booze and coffee meow


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 11, 2015)

IT'S NOT THE END OF SCHOOL BUT THE START

KILL ME


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

i want mh4u uh


----------



## boujee (Dec 11, 2015)

Moko said:


> i want mh4u uh




Get X


----------



## cIementine (Dec 11, 2015)

I wanted this backpack and I got so excited for it but my mum ordered me the ugly darker blue and i'm super sad


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

omg mom stop pretending being offended i can go to gram if i want :[


----------



## cIementine (Dec 11, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> I wanted this backpack and I got so excited for it but my mum ordered me the ugly darker blue and i'm super sad



did I mention she ordered it because _she_ preferred it and insisted it was better?
if I wanted or liked that colour i'd have asked for it


----------



## boujee (Dec 11, 2015)

That as soon as you list your preferences you're like every name in the book.
"Does it matter if it's a boy or a girl!?" Depends on my sexuality.
"Ew body parts you transphobic piece of sht!"

Gender and sex are two different things, I have no idea where sexuality became equivalent to gender.


----------



## inkling (Dec 11, 2015)

I got summoned for jury duty again!

omg and I just stabbed in the thumb myself really deep with a piece of glass and its freaking me out and hurts!


----------



## zeoli (Dec 11, 2015)

Feeling a sense of blah.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2015)

inkling said:


> I got summoned for jury duty again!
> 
> omg and I just stabbed in the thumb myself really deep with a piece of glass and its freaking me out and hurts!



Is your thumb ok!!


----------



## inkling (Dec 11, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Is your thumb ok!!



yes ty it feels better...just trying not to think about it


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2015)

inkling said:


> yes ty it feels better...just trying not to think about it



Good idea... I hope it heals fine


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

Ah so I need a new 3ds game but i can't get two atm cause they are expensive **** here.. i want mh4u rly bad meow


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2015)

Panicking, spanish final right now.... Help...


----------



## Beardo (Dec 11, 2015)

Got a headache... ugh


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 11, 2015)

I feel really uncomfortable right now.
Emotionally uncomfortable.


----------



## Kristen (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm always sad and I feel like I don't belong anywhere tbh


----------



## Kit (Dec 11, 2015)

Got rejected


----------



## inkling (Dec 11, 2015)

wow stupid jerk texting me. stupid idiot i tried hanging out with and acted like a jerk. literally just get out of my life this is why i avoid people like you. selfish, superficial, egomaniac and stupid (in the lazy way) goodness gracious why did i ever even attempt to chill with you.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 11, 2015)

Relationship issues


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 11, 2015)

I want to be friends with them but I think they don't like me


----------



## mintellect (Dec 11, 2015)

My mom is going to be having a surgery... on Christmas Eve. Fun.

So, I'm celebrating Christmas early this year. 

My mom will only be in the hospital for about 2 days, but since I don't live with anyone else and I'm not old enough to stay at home by myself for two days, and I couldn't handle being in a hospital for two days, one of my distant relatives is going to have to watch me for two days. I really don't know any of my relatives except my dad, my aunt and uncle on my dad's side, and a few of my cousin's on my dad's side, and they're all in another country (besides my dad) and my mom doesn't want me on a plane.
So as a result I'm likely going to be staying with my dad's aunt who I haven't met. She's supposed to be a nice older woman but just being away from my home and my mom for two days makes me sick. And after that, my mom won't be able to do really anything for 4-6 weeks, so I'm going to have to get on and off the bus by myself, and do a lot of things for myself... I guess it's good for me since I'm almost a teenager and there's really a lot of things I should be able to do for myself at this age but I can't.
And I'm really worried about my mom, because there's a chance she might have cancer.

Also, today the people who got in Drama Club were announced, and everyone was so excited and the girls were chatting with each other about it and I was just standing off by myself because I couldn't audition, although I really wanted to.
I'll probably be happy about it later, because the Drama Club practices are supposed to be 3-5 days a week, which I probably wouldn't be able to handle, especially after Chrismas when my mom won't be able to do anything for over a month.

And I might be getting my braces on the day before my mom's surgery... Fun.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm a little anxious right now. My presentation went well today, but now I have an essay & 4 discussion topics due on Monday. On top of that, my grandma has been having kidney problems for the past few weeks & they think she may have kidney failure, which is what my grandpa (her husband) passed away from earlier this year.

My aunt has also been going for testing to see if she has pancreatic cancer and so far everything seems as fine as she could hope, but her latest test has shown that the mass on her pancreas has increased in size rather quickly so they're going to have to do surgery relatively soon to hopefully get that taken care of. 

So overall, I'm stressing out over family health issues and assignments that are slowly piling together.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2015)

My iPad battery is low and I gtg to bed soon noooooo


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 12, 2015)

Okay, I am being treated VERY unfairly on TBT Forums! So yesterday night I made a thread in Brewster's Cafe. It was called Don't Ruin This Thread and all I posted was these words Come post on here before this gets closed. be civil and have fun and have at it! I can't remember what exactly I typed but it was along those lines. After that I logged off for a while and than when I came back later that same night I got a warning from Resetti about post quality! Now skipping forward up to tonight. I see another post from another user who made a similar thread like mine but her's didn't get deleted. This really upsets me. I said yesterday that I will be quitting TBT Forums. I always get mistreated on here and I'm fed up! So there. thats my problem!!


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

a little nervous since my concert is on tuesday + my crush will be there so im scared i won't be able to play right 

just need to stay away from him that day


----------



## asuka (Dec 12, 2015)

:}


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 12, 2015)

how sleepy i am


----------



## Espeonbubbles (Dec 12, 2015)

I Keep seeing things that keep me up at night so i get no sleep which causes me to see more things.. and i'm pretty sure my bird just crapped on my leg...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

i want to see you ;;

oh well at least hopefully i'm not gonna be stuck in traffic today .. /knocks on wood


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 12, 2015)

I really despise it when we have to work in pairs, my class is an odd number and everyone gets into pairs. who's left out? me. all the time lmao

edit: ugh i sound so whiny. it's just this is a massive project and it's gonna be real hard to work on my own for it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

gingerbread said:


> I really despise it when we have to work in pairs, my class is an odd number and everyone gets into pairs. who's left out? me. all the time lmao
> 
> edit: ugh i sound so whiny. it's just this is a massive project and it's gonna be real hard to work on my own for it.



Idk if it helps but at least you don't have to rely on lazy classmates that can't do a thing for life.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> Idk if it helps but at least you don't have to rely on lazy classmates that can't do a thing for life.



true lmao. it's just daunting tbh because this is a really huge project (the pitch we've got to do for it is going to be really long, and it's just. it sounds in general difficult, previous people who have done it said they hated it tbh) otl
o well


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

gingerbread said:


> true lmao. it's just daunting tbh because this is a really huge project (the pitch we've got to do for it is going to be really long, and it's just. it sounds in general difficult, previous people who have done it said they hated it tbh) otl
> o well



oh ya i feel you, i remember writing a 20-page essay in like 2-3 months with a lots of planning, feedback and stuff so I hope you make it


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

There's a dead cricket stuck to my wall for the past month and it is starting to gross me out, but im too lazy to clean it


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

i still don't have a dress to wear to my concert and its on tuesday + science project is due on monday


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 12, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> There's a dead cricket stuck to my wall for the past month and it is starting to gross me out, but im too lazy to clean it


There's been a dead Daddy long legs (fly) on my ceiling and that's been there for about two years now.
I just, don't care about getting rid of it lmao.


----------



## Locket (Dec 12, 2015)

My brother

He just got mad becasue there was 1 bowl left, a pink one.

AND he turned his music up full blast and woke me up >:I


----------



## Chris (Dec 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> Tina said:
> 
> 
> > Going on hour eleven of a horribly intense headache..!
> ...



Over. Eighty. Hours. 

Someone please just cut off my head.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> Over. Eighty. Hours.
> 
> Someone please just cut off my head.



ew that sucks :/ rip/get well soon to your head.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> Over. Eighty. Hours.
> 
> Someone please just cut off my head.



Try eating some fruits, they are packed with nutrition and may help

Try drinking tea too


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 12, 2015)

I have exams on all next week.......****


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

cassieok5 said:


> I have exams on all next week.......****



same ugh


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 12, 2015)

Told my Dad to shave only some of my hair off.

He shaved most of it off.
****



Tina said:


> Over. Eighty. Hours.
> 
> Someone please just cut off my head.


Go see a Doctor to be safe idk


----------



## Zane (Dec 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> Over. Eighty. Hours.
> 
> Someone please just cut off my head.



wow you beat my record i'm getting concerned


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 12, 2015)

feel kinda sick tbh. eurgh


----------



## Mao (Dec 12, 2015)

in my French speaking i said milk has lots of protein 

oh well


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

Why do credits have to be so much money...?


----------



## boujee (Dec 12, 2015)

What for the sales!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

There's these kids outside that are being SUUUPER LOUD

It's a nice day, too! They've been being loud and playing for about 4 hours now. Why can't people just be considerate :T


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> Over. Eighty. Hours.
> 
> Someone please just cut off my head.



Really? Maybe you should see a doctor to be sure you're okay.. I hope you get better soon though.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> Over. Eighty. Hours.
> 
> Someone please just cut off my head.



wow.. man i hope you can relax or it's over soon  otherwise you should see a doctor indeed...


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> Over. Eighty. Hours.
> 
> Someone please just cut off my head.



Take some ibeprufen or something idek


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 12, 2015)

My cat has cat flu and I hope he gets better. Going through treatment but I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 12, 2015)

yet more relationship problems.


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

awesomeelle2001 said:


> My cat has cat flu and I hope he gets better. Going through treatment but I hope everything will be ok.



im a sucker for cats so i hope he gets better soon c:


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

Even paint tool sai can't help my line art problem.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 12, 2015)

Ugh sometimes I hate the fact that I double question myself and that I think for a moment, "Oh, I think it'll be fine if I do that", then a few seconds later after I do it I'm just like "Ugh I shouldn't have done that" I do this practically all the time -.-

And I hate how people at my school think of others. So much drama, so much hate at my school, and so much bullying...and what's also bothering me rn is a dream that I had a couple days ago about a friend irl dying, and now almost all I can think about is him dying. He has an irregular heartbeat and other things, which makes me nervous.


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

girls at school said i wasn't good enough to be their friend


----------



## inkling (Dec 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> girls at school said i wasn't good enough to be their friend



Ew.
They sound stupid.


----------



## Matramix (Dec 12, 2015)

70% of the squad..


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

inkling said:


> Ew.
> They sound stupid.



they're in advanced classes but i think they're just there because their parents said so


----------



## Aerious (Dec 12, 2015)

jason stole 20 of my bells


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 12, 2015)

I've got this weird feeling in my left hip that's been bothering me for a few days. It's more of a discomforting feeling than actual pain. I don't want to see a doctor about it because I just saw a doctor for my throat. It's one health issue after another.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

Emsy stop ignoring me please. :/


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm so nervous I'm keeping myself from sleeping


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 13, 2015)

4 of my friends just agreed I was ugly...


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 13, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> 4 of my friends just agreed I was ugly...


Shouldn't expect everyone (even friends) to find you pretty, being over confident with your looks tends to make you feel down if someone calls you uggo.

Unless they were real asses about it, then you have every right to be moody with them.

--------------
How do I travel in time to get closer to the 15th, please tell.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2015)

i can't take a shower b/c pipes are clogged ass again


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

it was snowing earlier but now it's melting and me and my mom decided to go out and build a snowman later
but now we can't because hey the sun


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 13, 2015)

I feel like my friend is ignoring me.


----------



## Peter (Dec 13, 2015)

revision revision revision revision revision revision revision


----------



## Mao (Dec 13, 2015)

me ^^

school tomorrow yay


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 13, 2015)

I entered a chat room and walked into a guy measuring his **** size


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 13, 2015)

Mu Business Statistics professor gave me a huge jump scare. All of my homework grades turned to 5/10 instead of 5/5. The creepy thing is I just wrote in the dirty secret thread about how I've been using Chegg for the homework. After like 20 minutes later they turned back to 5/5. Man, that gave me a heart attack.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm not well prepared for my exam, I'm gonna have a hard time


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 13, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> 4 of my friends just agreed I was ugly...



Maybe they were joking? o: Otherwise you shouldn't let their opinions sway you. <3

--

I'm bothered with how easy the battery of my phone could run out. I mean-- I can't even go a day without having the battery drained or something hurrrgghhhh I want a new phone.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 13, 2015)

My sleep schedule is badly ****ed up; I can't sleep at nighttime at all and get horribly sleepy during the day.


----------



## aericell (Dec 13, 2015)

I haven't been myself lately


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

i honestly think i was a mistake


----------



## Zane (Dec 13, 2015)

i overslept like really really a lot and gave myself a headache asfhshkfhjdk


----------



## chronic (Dec 13, 2015)

Why do we measure time. It's dangerously stupid.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2015)

There's this one girl at my school who looks at me funny and weird :/ and ugh I just can't help but worry for one of my friends...I'm just remembering the moment rn when he went to go wash his hands in my Ceremics class and hit his head on the cabinet and paused for a moment, resting his hand on his head, and I was so nervous and asked him if he was ok...he said he was fine...I think ever since he told me that he has an irregular heartbeat and his disorders and stuff, I've been worrying about him so much that's it's starting to annoy me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> I haven't been myself lately




Same.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't have time for this. :l


----------



## chronic (Dec 13, 2015)

So much beauty to explore. Yet here we are, tied down by illusions. If only we could reclaim our power.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2015)

I wish I didn't watch a video on YouTube about spiders because now I'm scared...


----------



## zeoli (Dec 13, 2015)

Maybe there just isn't a point in continuing on.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 13, 2015)

I hope I have enough money to buy everyone a Christmas present this year. I still have to pay tuition


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 13, 2015)

I can't last 1 more week of school. I have a test tomorrow and on Tuesday I need to make study notes for and haven't even started


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 13, 2015)

To everyone with tests, good luck! Just ended my semester last week and I hope you all do well.
--

I feel like no one wants me. Not in school, not in the org I'm applying, not even here on the forums. Everywhere I go, I see people laugh and be all happy, and idk, I'm just here... alone.

I don't know. I'm trying to stay positive. I'm trying.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 13, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> I feel like no one wants me. Not in school, not in the org I'm applying, not even here on the forums. Everywhere I go, I see people laugh and be all happy, and idk, I'm just here... alone.
> 
> I don't know. I'm trying to stay positive. I'm trying.



Shhhhhhhhhh. Stop that! You're not and stay positive


----------



## milkyi (Dec 13, 2015)

Sorry


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

my mom just told me that she hates me and that im an idiot. what did i ever do to you??


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 13, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> my mom just told me that she hates me and that im an idiot. what did i ever do to you??



I feel you. In new year she told me that and she also told that she was going to kick my sister and me out of the house
She made my sis cry...


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> I feel you. In new year she told me that and she also told that she was going to kick my sister and me out of the house
> She made my sis cry...



she makes me cry
i am literally sobbing in my room right now. i don't know why she has to be like this when i did nothing to her today


----------



## milkyi (Dec 13, 2015)

I might throw it all away, I'm not to sure.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 13, 2015)

Still not tired and it's almost 12 on the east coast...what is life?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 14, 2015)

I have no friends on here so I'll be watching this event from the sidelines


----------



## Mariah (Dec 14, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> I have no friends on here so I'll be watching this event from the sidelines



The only thing you need friends for is the gift giving.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 14, 2015)

Mariah said:


> The only thing you need friends for is the gift giving.



Basically

On a more relevant note, I also don't want to deal with a faculty review tomorrow.


----------



## Kit (Dec 14, 2015)

It's midnight and why am I only awake on school nights.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 14, 2015)

People who I don't get along with seem to like things that I do.

It bothers me because I want to befriend them but they won't have any of it, lmao.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 14, 2015)

Knowing that I have to see and hear the annoying dumb voice of my science teacher for a couple thousand hours to come makes me wanna throw up


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 14, 2015)

Can't find the present and I already know if I see it I will know.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 14, 2015)

Bothered enough that I'm shipping the **** out of Izzy Reincarnated and their science teacher.
It's such an edgy love/hate relationship.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bothered enough that I'm shipping the **** out of Izzy Reincarnated and their science teacher.
> It's such an edgy love/hate relationship.



LOL IM CRYING


----------



## Cailey (Dec 14, 2015)

the fact that my sleeping schedule is so reversed I think I'm nocturnal.


----------



## Araie (Dec 14, 2015)

The fact that I can't find the first present in the hunt..


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

It's hot af in my room


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2015)

ummm okay are we only reading this fine by me ...


----------



## chronic (Dec 14, 2015)

Carpet, I distrust. 
So quick to dirty. 
Filthy you are, as a sock can attest. 
How can I groove on carpeted flooring? 
My jam sessions sabotaged by you and only you. 
Sock or shoe, I cannot move how I do on wood or tile. 

Carpet, 

f**k you.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 14, 2015)

chronic said:


> Carpet, I distrust.
> So quick to dirty.
> Filthy you are, as a sock can attest.
> How can I groove on carpeted flooring?
> ...



That was beautiful...


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 14, 2015)

javocado's user title


----------



## Peter (Dec 14, 2015)

i just want to lay in bed and watch christmas movies


----------



## aericell (Dec 14, 2015)

Ok that was pretty rude


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 14, 2015)

My sickness, it got extremely bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2015)

one pdf corrupted and the other is scanned in 354 different angles so i have to rotate each page 3-4 times no im not reading those


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 14, 2015)

This guy is blowing his nose furiously and coughing up a storm on the college computer next to me. The bathroom is literally a few feet away he could just go into to get it out of his system. Now he's getting it all over the keyboard. This is why the only times I get sick are from college. Nobody cares if they spread their germs here.


----------



## Mao (Dec 14, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> This guy is blowing his nose furiously and coughing up a storm on the college computer next to me. The bathroom is literally a few feet away he could just go into to get it out of his system. Now he's getting it all over the keyboard. This is why the only times I get sick are from college. Nobody cares if they spread their germs here.



YES. loads of people at school are sick and im worried i'll catch something. and when people don't cover their mouths when they cough or sneeze that kills me


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> This guy is blowing his nose furiously and coughing up a storm on the college computer next to me. The bathroom is literally a few feet away he could just go into to get it out of his system. Now he's getting it all over the keyboard. This is why the only times I get sick are from college. Nobody cares if they spread their germs here.



ew .-.

also im tired asf i need coffee meow


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 14, 2015)

Today was not the day to tick me off by just standing around. Next time we have chores I hope you get kicked by a llama.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 14, 2015)

Elin said:


> javocado's user title


Let's square up then


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 14, 2015)

someone in my class is bothering me, really horrible person in that whatever they say is honestly... really revolting (i'm not intending to be mean here, they just say _incredibly_ offensive things most of the time and they think it's ok, i'm not the only one in my class who thinks this)


----------



## milkyi (Dec 14, 2015)

I feel like cutting out my throat, guess I better wash my mouth out with soap. God, I wish I never spoke, now I gotta wash my mouth out with soap.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I feel like cutting out my throat, guess I better wash my mouth out with soap. God, I wish I never spoke, now I gotta wash my mouth out with soap.



What hap ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2015)

i hope you're good, i miss you...


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 14, 2015)

My knee is with a little pain...


----------



## boujee (Dec 14, 2015)

I got my glasses today but when the delivery man knocked on the door to drop it off he threw it at me lol


----------



## aericell (Dec 15, 2015)

My stomach really hurts and I want to throw up


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2015)

rip wallet :// also i hope they fixed afterbirth i rly want it ;;


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 15, 2015)

I might not catch restocks, I just want an orange present :c


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 15, 2015)

I really, really hate people that change ideas last minute and make things stressful. urghhhh


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm really, really bored and I feel like pestering someone


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2015)

when you get two bosses in row in the fr coli and no ****ing fam drop


----------



## alesha (Dec 15, 2015)

I never see my dad, he could be dead for all I know
My best friend is moving halfway across the world and won't talk to me, I've got a group of bullies, 100+ people in year7 are making fun of me and my second best friend (he's a boy). AND I JUST WANT TO KILLLLLL MYSELF


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sounds tough


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 15, 2015)

Our chemistry teacher decides to put all the review questions for the final TODAY and expects us to finish it TOMORROW for the test. That and she told us to study for 6 hours straight for homework. -.-"


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

It's so cold in this damn house, you have put it up the thermostat up to 90 just to feel a little warmth!


----------



## boujee (Dec 15, 2015)

My car is getting a paint job so I'm taking the bus for the time being.
I forgot all about schedules


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2015)

****ing ingrown ****


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have to do a math quiz tomorrow. <.<


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

All of my friends received their grades but I have a hold on my account because I haven't paid it off yet (I'm doing it by myself btw) and I want to know what my grades are! They all did well which is nice but I hope I did better


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 15, 2015)

I can't ever be happy anymore until I meet her again

- - - Post Merge - - -







I miss her...so much


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 15, 2015)

Tired of all these exams...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 15, 2015)

My head hurts, and it's getting hard to breath.

I feel like crying,


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 15, 2015)

I made a mistake and now I am all sheepish


----------



## Beardo (Dec 15, 2015)

Got demoted to ****ing bronze 2 because I always end up on "that team"

the one that argues and can't play the game. I'll admit, I'm not the best, but I'm not bronze material.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

I misplaced my glasses and my eyes are hurting.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 16, 2015)

MY SCIENCE TEACHER DOESNT KNOW HOW TO RUN A CLASS


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> MY SCIENCE TEACHER DOESNT KNOW HOW TO RUN A CLASS



i know exactly how you feel omfg

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i messed up at my concert ugh


----------



## Llust (Dec 16, 2015)

its exam week
i had a japanese exam yesterday
chem and math exams today
fine arts exam and the mile run (in the rain) tomorrow
i have like two more exams on thursday but i honestly forgot what subjects theyre for :/ ill check in on it tomorrow
but dEAR GOD HELP ME


----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2015)

this pimple has been resting on my jawline for a good week now and it's barely minimized after good skin treatment smh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 16, 2015)

I think you have to register your bike in order to ride it but it seems too complicated so I'm not gonna register it.

Hope the police doesn't see me bc i dont wanna get arrested


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm honestly too energetic to sleep when I'm supposed to sleep and vice-versa when I'm supposed to be awake


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 16, 2015)

I missed the orange restocks I can't _believe_ it oh my god


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm getting wrinkles and breaking out from no sleep


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm annoyed right now because I thought a certain someone on here (not saying any names) was interested in the same things as I was, turns out I was wrong. close minded people annoy the heck outta me. -_-


----------



## Ragdoll (Dec 16, 2015)

finals
rip me

- - - Post Merge - - -

also geekaloompa you have to understand people have limits. not a lot of people are like you, and you should (obviously) know that. have a lil bit of understanding, even if only in this holiday season, k? enough with the mermaid stuff.


----------



## piske (Dec 16, 2015)

Can't sleep again ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

norton go die also mom you don't rly hav to call about the meat i know it's there mango...


----------



## lars708 (Dec 16, 2015)

It bothers me that i am stuck in Paper Mario TTYD...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

i kinda want ac nl again but it's be a waste of 40 bucks i have a feeling of


----------



## lars708 (Dec 16, 2015)

Moko said:


> i kinda want ac nl again but it's be a waste of 40 bucks i have a feeling of



Well my 40 euros were more valuably spend on ACNL than on ACHHD honestly.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Well my 40 euros were more valuably spend on ACNL than on ACHHD honestly.



Yeah I got HHD with my console and I like it so I don't mind it that way.. but ya ._.

also i wanna waste dough on vinyl records but so cold here ugh i dont wanna head out


----------



## Ragdoll (Dec 16, 2015)

my sexuality, its confusing the hell outta me


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 16, 2015)

All I need right now is some tylenol and a turkey sandwich


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

i want booze and moar vinyl record and someone to have fun with :c


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 16, 2015)

Tries to buy Hyrule Castle (64) for Smash Bros for $1.99. Has $2.11 left on balance. Tax makes it cost $2.12 so I can't get it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Tries to buy Hyrule Castle (64) for Smash Bros for $1.99. Has $2.11 left on balance. Tax makes it cost $2.12 so I can't get it.



wow o_o they don't include that in total??


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 16, 2015)

I really do not understand the logic for people bashing others for their interests/what they like/hobbies ?? people who do this are awful imo :/


----------



## Zane (Dec 16, 2015)

jesus christ that felt disgusting 
except when he was pulling the left side and pressed his chest against my head then it was like oooo mr. dentist~
but i'm not looking forward to when this ice wears off.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 16, 2015)

Moko said:


> wow o_o they don't include that in total??



Nope . I seriously hate digital tax. I wish I could just change my state, but I don't want to risk it over a penny lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Nope . I seriously hate digital tax. I wish I could just change my state, but I don't want to risk it over a penny lol.



yeah same lol ..


also jesus people stop sending me vms if i cant reply


----------



## mintellect (Dec 16, 2015)

The fact that Inkling is not in Smash bothers me a lot.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

My dad forgot his wallet. So Christmas presents are nearly impossible.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm so tired but I can't go to sleep because I still have to do my homework and shower.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

i want coffee but it's like 11 pm soon so nah


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 16, 2015)

My tum tum hurts.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 16, 2015)

About to do community service but I don't like being around a lot of people I don't know, I an nervous....


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

when will he ask me


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 16, 2015)

Why can't I find any presents in this forums lol


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

If Dally didn't get shot, he would be with Cherry right now.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 16, 2015)

my science teacher is weird


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 16, 2015)

what should i eat


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 16, 2015)

Ever since an event happened, a group of people have been super hostile to me, like wtf, what did I ever do to you?  You shun me and then say it's my fault I was never in?? smh you're fault dearie, you were the ones hiding it.  and you admit _her_ even tho she was barely there at the start, yet you walk all over me like a road.  Not to mention they still tear me down whenever they can.  and people wonder why I have so much hatred and darkness built up in me C: Dearies you put it there, take responsibility for your own actions, not other's

Also getting ready for christmas is giving me a headache


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 16, 2015)

MY SCIENCE TEACHER WAS SUPPOSED TO BE A MATH TEACHER BUT DIDNT GET HER CREDENTIALS

UGH THANKS CREDENTIAL GIVER NOW WE'RE STUCK WITH THIS FAIL EXCUSE FOR A TEACHER FOR A YEAR

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG IF SHE WAS MY MATH TEACHER I WOULD TRANSFER SCHOOLS


----------



## MooseOfAwesome (Dec 16, 2015)

I've been having some severe stomach pain for two weeks now, and on Monday I got blood work and a sonogram done to see whats wrong, and we haven't gotten anything back yet.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 16, 2015)

Tumblr, bruh. Stop recommending me a million Sonic blogs. I love Sonic, but I'm already following like four Sonic blogs.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2015)

I am just so mad...I have all this anger built inside me for these reasons...

-Don't have a lot of TBT atm
-Stupid people getting in my way at school, like seriously, watch where you walk mate. 
-People talking behind my back? Like about something that I did in like...what...SILLY SECOND GRADE?!
-People who bully other people and laugh at one's current expression? Or one's clothes? 
-People who don't even CARE about learning? Not just a bit, I mean- people who just talk about inappropriate things (ugh) and are busy getting a boyfriend? Girl, I care about learning way more than you, and I still got boys crushin' on me. 
-People who constantly stare at me (in a weird way?) especially girls
-And UGH there was this time long ago that I just remembered, wanna get the anger all out... near the first day of school in 8th Grade, when I was sitting in Math doing my work, some boys that were sitting at a table kept saying to this one boy, "Hey you should ask her out, do it" and stuff like that, and they were talking about me...jeez, just do YOUR WORK WHY DON'T YA
-My shoulders, neck, back, and hands hurt...been like that for like forever (not the hands though, my hands hurt probably bc climate change and typing) 
-People who think I don't speak Vietnamese well? I do speak it, you just ignore me. 
-Nosy people 
-Popular girls at school that are pretty mean
-Other things that I can't think of atm


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 16, 2015)

My mom.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 16, 2015)

I just found out the dean of Accounting doesn't give a **** about our opinions. One student was brave enough to take the complaints of various students from the class directly to him about Accounting Principles I. Many of us felt the course was taught in an improper manner. For instance, the professor didn't even know what the exams looked like so how can he even teach us the right material? Basically, I got this email back from the guy who represented us:



Spoiler



Esteemed ladies and gentleman, 

When I asked you to provide me feedback on who thought the class of Accounting Principles 1 was a ridiculous sham and to go to the dean to speak to him, I was certainly not joking. Two students from the class and I went to see the dean of Accounting on Monday because he wasn't responding to our emails to meet at a time that could work for the both of us, which to me, was strike number 1. I waited almost a week and a half to meet with him, which is quite annoying. Finally, when we finished up the accounting exam I went on a limb and went to his office and there he was! Available coincidentally.

To sum up our conversation in a few short words: 
*-  It doesn't concern him that all of you might not have been doing well in the class
- He spoke a lot about NEXT year's accounting and how he plans to fix it
- He told me that some of you are probably just students who don't put in the hard work necessary by reading and preparing as much as you "could be". 
- I mentioned to him that I do good/better without taking notes and reading the book and he told me that I could "imagine how much better of a student you would be if you did"
- Evaluations about Larris would not be read until mid-NEXT semester
- Lastly, he told me that I should keep the feedback from you guys and your names TO MYSELF. His reasoning? Because he doesn't want to hear your opinion on the course because he doesn't know what kind of students you are, and as you can tell, assumes you aren't the best either way. *

Needless to say, I left feeling like absolutely nothing got done. In saying so, thank you for your time and allowing me to go on your behalf. I did my best to talk to the dean and to get him to see what kind of "learning" we are going through, but he would not see things from my side, unfortunately. 

I'm not happy with the outcome, and I wish I could've done more for you all.



It makes me really wonder whether those teacher evaluations are even taken into deep consideration or if they're just given out to make it look like they actually care. This is the first course I've failed my entire time here. Accounting Principles I isn't supposed to be difficult, but they sure found a way to make it hard.


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

i don't know what i did wrong


----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2015)

only 5hundy words to go
should've started this sooner smh
but can't close out fall term without one last dabble in being a procrastinator amiright hahahaha


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

It's always my fault.


----------



## Kiera943 (Dec 16, 2015)

Im sickkk and i feel like Im slowly dying XD
not really of course but it freakin suckss


----------



## Albuns (Dec 16, 2015)

Urgh... so much is due tomorrow. x.x


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 16, 2015)

Just got home from the Community Service, I was so stiff and scared, people are scary....


----------



## mintellect (Dec 16, 2015)

One of my breasts is bigger than the other.
I know this is completely normal and it's not really noticeable at all under my bra, but it still makes me feel weird sometimes.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 16, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> One of my breasts is bigger than the other.
> I know this is completely normal and it's not really noticeable at all under my bra, but it still makes me feel weird sometimes.



I totally feel this, I am the sammeeee


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 17, 2015)

I am super lightheaded right meow and this sickness is awful, I am fully regretting coming in to work tonight... my sinuses are like pulsing behind my eyes and nose and into my mouth hurting my teeth and I just feel awful and want to be asleep forever...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am super lightheaded right meow and this sickness is awful, I am fully regretting coming in to work tonight... my sinuses are like pulsing behind my eyes and nose and into my mouth hurting my teeth and I just feel awful and want to be asleep forever...



ugh hope you can get home soon 

i kinda wanna jav a train to town but feeling stoned asf


----------



## alesha (Dec 17, 2015)

I am sickn and hate my life atm! -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

ok mom i bought candles for u don't complain if it's the wrong kind that was literally the ones on sale and i don't jav all days cramming myself in that shop full of peeps -.-


----------



## piske (Dec 17, 2015)

Work, as always ;____;


----------



## chronic (Dec 17, 2015)

Suppressed free energy technology has the power to change the world, like nothing we've ever witnessed before.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

i wanna jav tea but i dont feel like stoning out now im already tired asf


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm always super hungry in science class because it's right before lunch ugh I just go to science and literally count down the minutes for hell to end


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 17, 2015)

my eyes feel so tired.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 17, 2015)

my ?arents are annoying af


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 17, 2015)

Spanish 1 Final Time


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 17, 2015)

My last final is tomorrow, but I can't muster any energy in my body to study for it. I'm just ready to be done.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> my ?arents are annoying af



i feel you ;;

esp. my mom right meow ugh

also stupid tongue stop hurting ugh


----------



## Javocado (Dec 17, 2015)

need a new lighter and it just got hot all of a sudden smh California


----------



## mahonia (Dec 17, 2015)

i have a maths test tommorow


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 17, 2015)

(-: people


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 17, 2015)

finals


----------



## boujee (Dec 17, 2015)

aha depression 

do something emerald
do something emerald 
do something emerald


----------



## mintellect (Dec 17, 2015)

Today my school had a Christmas dance and really I didn't enjoy it at all.
The music they played was not to my taste at all (not even Christmas themed), I don't like dancing and I don't like socializing. Why did I even buy a ticket??
The gymnasium it was held in was super hot and I spend majority of my time walking around aimlessly because I didn't want to do anything. Now my feet are sore. I feel like a zombie.
And what's ridiculous is that they were giving out cups of soda, but they only filled not even 10% of the cup. Come on. I get they don't really want you to drink soda because it's bad for you, but it's annoying to have to keep getting cups of soda. I'm glad it was free.
I'm also annoyed by the fact that they only gave out soda. Water bottles or something would've been nice because the gym was so hot, and for people who don't really like soda like me.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

stop airing the big bang theory ****ing everywhere it's not even good ;;


----------



## jiny (Dec 17, 2015)

i can't go to school for two weeks


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 17, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i can't go to school for two weeks



Why is that bad


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 17, 2015)

My mom again.


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 17, 2015)

i kinda broke the gold necklace my mom gave me for my grad

mentally preparing myself for the wrath


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 17, 2015)

Luxana said:


> i kinda broke the gold necklace my mom gave me for my grad
> 
> mentally preparing myself for the wrath



How did you break it?


----------



## Matramix (Dec 17, 2015)

My friends asks for advice then has the nerve to get angry at me after I give it? ok.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 17, 2015)

Sony pretty much did a big old "screw you" to PS Vita owners. Gravity Rush, which was originally a PS Vita exclusive is getting a sequel for the PS4 only. One of the only amazing exclusives it has is being taken away from it. They must really hate PS Vita owners.


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 17, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> How did you break it?



the chain is very thin and i felt like my shirt was choking me so i wanted to adjust it then i pulled too hard (forgot i had the necklace on bc its very lightweight) 

its was a derp moment.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 17, 2015)

My arms are killing me man christmas shopping sucks


----------



## jiny (Dec 17, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Why is that bad



because i am a weirdo who actually likes school


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 17, 2015)

Luxana said:


> the chain is very thin and i felt like my shirt was choking me so i wanted to adjust it then i pulled too hard (forgot i had the necklace on bc its very lightweight)
> 
> its was a derp moment.



Well then it should be easily fixable if the chain just broke, take it to a jewelry story and see what they can do


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

I have a bunch of projects due tomorrow that I won't be able to finish ugh


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 17, 2015)

been feeling a bit icky for the past few hours. hope i'm not getting sick.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 17, 2015)

Got a stomach ache right now. I feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans said:


> Got a stomach ache right now. I feel uncomfortable.



Try eating more whole and raw foods.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2015)

This horrible throb in my brain... please go away! Bout to go down some Advil even though I eat way too much of it...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

i should go outside but bad weather ffff


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 18, 2015)

I woke up with a bad backache and weird stomach feeling. I just hope it doesn't lead up to a dreaded gallbladder attack again. I have an exam at 10 AM so I can't afford to have one. I wish I had the surgery earlier, but I have to wait until December 28th to get it taken care of.


----------



## Peter (Dec 18, 2015)

I've had so much work to do that I haven't even had time to spend time with family watching Christmas films and stuff :c

I can't wait to hand in my final assignment today and be done with uni for a month, although my exams are in January so most of my Christmas break will be spent revising anyway


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

I have this English project that I didn't finish ugh and I'm not close to finishing and it's due today FML.

I don't really care that much about it anyway cuz BREAK


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

i wanted today's gift givers color but i am not rich enough to buy everyone presents


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

IM STRUGGLING


----------



## okaimii (Dec 18, 2015)

The fact that I have to take this final but afterwards I'm finally free!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

meh i wanted more booze but lel..  :/

also i found so many nice vinyl records but they were expensive so i only got two ahah.. hurr.


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

i want it to be 2 pm already.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

mom please stop being ass i can't help your stomach pain jesus christ


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 18, 2015)

I just got dumped...


----------



## Zane (Dec 18, 2015)

love this computer, love how something that should take half a second like minimizing a window and opening a new tab takes five minutes instead


----------



## Javocado (Dec 18, 2015)

tried to order 2 medium pizzas from pizza hut online for 6.99 but was a dollar short with tax+delivery fee lol rip
i christmas shopped too hard yesterday :-(


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

Someone's car alarm has been going off for so ****ing long I just wanna smash the entire car


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Why won't the neighbour's dog shut up
I can hear it from 3 houses away


----------



## Locket (Dec 18, 2015)

I just had a power glitch and I'm still shaking

Downstairs

Where

All

Our

Gaming

Stuff

HAD

To

Be


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm still in a manic episode. Still can't sleep, VERY easily agitated, mentally overwhelmed but can't rest, etc.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 18, 2015)

I feel used.


----------



## Zane (Dec 18, 2015)

i'm really hungry but i can't eat anything except soup and pudding T.T


----------



## Matramix (Dec 18, 2015)

People who think mental illnesses are made up.. Makes me sick.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 18, 2015)

Power just went out during a For Glory match. Probably going to get banned for 10 minutes </3


----------



## Locket (Dec 18, 2015)

So we were on our way home and we see an ambulance, no lights, just driving then we go over the hill to see 10 emergency vehicles lights and everything. So, we continue driving. Then we get up there. but there was a head on collision and there was glass everywhere. What made it worse was that my brother peed his pants at Maceys.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 18, 2015)

I feel like my friends are ignoring me.


----------



## Locket (Dec 18, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Power just went out during a For Glory match. Probably going to get banned for 10 minutes </3



omg

I was downstairs (trying to get my tablet to turn on and was on the gamepad) and there was a power glitch, so the Wii U turned off and >:I

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flaming_Oceans said:


> I feel like my friends are ignoring me.



I'll be your new~ friend


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

i want christmas to come already since my family is coming over next friday.


----------



## Ragdoll (Dec 18, 2015)

Coughs that I can't control oh my gOD


----------



## Locket (Dec 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i want christmas to come already since my family is coming over next friday.



omg ikr

I'm sooooooooooooo excited for Christmas Eve though! I get to see my grandma and open presents <3 It's basically a family tradtion, but I'm crossing my fingers my dad doesn't walk home again. //cri


----------



## Albuns (Dec 18, 2015)

That we're now on page 666 of this thread.


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 18, 2015)

I just got ripped off (traded a blue gift for 2 Pinks. I thought I was a good deal at the time until someone PMed me saying that it was a ripoff)


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

i got a bruise. now i usually like bruises (dON'T ask) but this one is just super painful ugh.


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

i feel so tired but i don't want to sleep


----------



## aericell (Dec 19, 2015)

lmao are you really making this about yourself rn??
thanks    for being there    *cue sarcasm*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 19, 2015)

I like myself the way I am stop trying to ****ing change me


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

I've been waiting all night to get this post number, and it bothers me that I haven't gotten it sooner.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 19, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> My post has 666 in it.



I feel like you waited for someone to post to post that xD


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 19, 2015)

I can't believe I could be so stupid...


----------



## alphys (Dec 19, 2015)

the fact nobody's awake and i'm tired

and holy **** i got #6669


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 19, 2015)

Everyone is acting like I should be doing peachy keen but no, I am in pain and feeling like trash tossed to the side of the road, thanks so much!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

mom seriously stop being a crybaby it's your choice


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

I want 5k posts by end of break but I doubt it'll happen


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

just don't spam like i did lol 

also ugh i found like really good and interesting music but nooo it's just a radio playlist fuuuu


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

i have no more skips left on pandora

fml but anyways twenty one pilots is playing so !!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

NOTHING


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

won't see my crush for 2 weeks oh well


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)

Have a headache and the neighbours are being insanely noisy, not helping...


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

mom being annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> mom being annoying.



+1 here right here ;;

also man these records i s2g i want em alllllll


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

people obssessed with records


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> people obssessed with records



love u bb

o well i guess my real life collection is worth quite a bit.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

I wanna go to little tokyo but my mom says no

):


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

I feel like I have a fever.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

This swedish girl with yellow fever is trying to seduce me


----------



## seliph (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm making my grandma a skirt for christmas and I just had to iron 3+ meters of fabric front and back on the tiniest ironing board ever and now I want to die


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> This swedish girl with yellow fever is trying to seduce me



what the **** ahaha

also when you're up this late digging for records you are half dead.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

No choco cake restock yet.


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 19, 2015)

Break starts on Christmas Eve. The school really loves to torture us.


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Break starts on Christmas Eve. The school really loves to torture us.



wha? mine already started on thursday that's odd.

someone has a grudge against me here but it's just uhh


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

HE TRIED TO STEAL MY GOD DAMN WAIFU.


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2015)

shoddy bedroom window


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

I'll play along, writing our song.


----------



## piske (Dec 19, 2015)

Feeling really tired even though it's only around 10 PM and kind of annoyed


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Feeling really tired even though it's only around 10 PM and kind of annoyed



ugh i hate when this happens


----------



## Albuns (Dec 19, 2015)

I can't tell clearly what kind of person I am anymore.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Bound to sing for them, a worthless monster, trapped in it's own nightmare. This monster lies trapped in her own nightmare.


----------



## aericell (Dec 20, 2015)

this has been on my mind all day and i can't stop thinking about it


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm sick as ****, tired, in pain, kinda pissed at everything and all-round terrible right now.


----------



## riummi (Dec 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm sick as ****, tired, in pain, kinda pissed at everything and all-round terrible right now.



^ me last week


----------



## kassie (Dec 20, 2015)

there's too many forum boards rn

also post-cold cough that doesn't go away for millions of years


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 20, 2015)

trying to sell villagers but it's taking soooooo long ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

i want this record so bad fml


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

I want a pumpkin cupcake but its hard to find.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 20, 2015)

I dont know how I'm supposed to earn more TBT now....

I can't draw or write or anything xD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

I need more posts


----------



## device (Dec 20, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> I need more posts



idk why ppl care about their post count


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 20, 2015)

device said:


> idk why ppl care about their post count



I want device's collectibles xD


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 20, 2015)

j bothers me like a LOT


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

this adoptable isn't going anywhere


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

my 3ds died because low battery bc i fell asleep and I didn't save so FML


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

device said:


> idk why ppl care about their post count



bc they wanna beat me what else *george clooney voice*


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Insanity slowly takes over the users mind.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 20, 2015)

eurgh, this work is killing me. I didn't think it'd be this irritating lol


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

my mom ,  niece and nephew being annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

meta level over 9000

ugh im obsessed ;;


----------



## boujee (Dec 20, 2015)

The ddlg "community" is by far the skeeviest section of tumblr to me. Especially because (mild powerlevel) one of my blogs is a g-rated cute things blog and I always get "littles" following me who add captions about being "daddy's little princess uwu" when they reblog from me and it's nauseating.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> The ddlg "community" is by far the skeeviest section of tumblr to me. Especially because (mild powerlevel) one of my blogs is a g-rated cute things blog and I always get "littles" following me who add captions about being "daddy's little princess uwu" when they reblog from me and it's nauseating.



it's tumblr what did you expect. if you want some level of mature talk about that kinds of things that is the wrong site lmfao


----------



## boujee (Dec 20, 2015)

lol I didn't make that post to get some "help" from the people here 
like what


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

MY OLD USERNAME OH MY GOD.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> lol I didn't make that post to get some "help" from the people here
> like what



i just how you complain about that thing like everytime you post. it's tumblr, get real.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 20, 2015)

Bored


----------



## boujee (Dec 20, 2015)

Moko you literally complain about the most littlest sht so I don't get your point.
I made about 4 post max about ddlg community so please go take a seat.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Moko you literally complain about the most littlest sht so I don't get your point.
> I made about 4 post max about ddlg community so please go take a seat.



i don't expect people to get my music and film obsession anyways.

often enough to the point than you can just ignore em lmfao


----------



## boujee (Dec 20, 2015)

whatever you say Holmes 
It's a difference than just ignoring and randomly seeing that sht on my dash so I'm pretty sure I can proclaim how it's bothering me 
Same as how you can complain about your cramps, beer, daddy(he shouldn't be getting to you lmao), etc for this is what you this thread is for. You could have simply ignored what I said since I should "ignore them" but actions speak louder than words, sweetie.

so anywhore
I got to wait another week for my car to be fully done.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

hah sure they do.

i meant the tumblr **** in general. like say something legit from there that is not transphobic *******s with no understanding. and yes i ignore that site like crap.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 20, 2015)

my 'friends' suck.
they forgot it was my birthday, and we were going to go out together on tuesday but they all bailed on me.


----------



## boujee (Dec 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> hah sure they do.
> 
> i meant the tumblr **** in general. like say something legit from there that is not transphobic *******s with no understanding. and yes i ignore that site like crap.




big ol what the *** are you talking about when I made four post regarding tumblr
I'm more curious in how you're getting the assumption that I write how I complain so much about tumblr unless every time you see me post its regarding tumblr or you're showing way too much interest in me.

Right now you're bothering me with this weird sht Moko.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

idk what tan (as in skin) is in japanese


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> big ol what the *** are you talking about when I made four post regarding tumblr
> I'm more curious in how you're getting the assumption that I write how I complain so much about tumblr unless every time you see me post its regarding tumblr or you're showing way too much interest in me.
> 
> Right now you're bothering me with this weird sht Moko.



says the one who pm'd me *cough*

b/c that place is crappy asf


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

i have a stomach ache , and i'm also hungry now too.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> i have a stomach ache , and i'm also hungry now too.



hope you get better.. i hate that feeling so much.. because then i cant eat and i get nauseous or just crap in general


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

I NEED IT


----------



## boujee (Dec 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> says the one who pm'd me *cough*
> 
> b/c that place is crappy asf




lol those were private, don't create trust issues cause that'll make you two-faced as ***
Secondly what me and you discussed was about the thread I made here and your opinions base off the matter 
But if you want to play that route let's do it


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 20, 2015)

The fact that people can do something so heinous and feel no remorse or guilt about it is absolutely mind blowing... 
So you don't have something so plot on people to rob, absolutely ridiculously...how about get a job?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> lol those were private, don't create trust issues cause that'll make you two-faced as ***
> Secondly what me and you discussed was about the thread I made here and your opinions base off the matter
> But if you want to play that route let's do it



I meant tumblr as general and no I'm not gonna reveal it. But you are two-faced if you're gonna hate in public and be nice otherwise lmao.

Thing is tumblr is crap and I have respect for people who into certain fetishes and kinks and long as everyone's on board and it's ssc.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

lol at this arguement between gamzee and moko


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> lol at this arguement between gamzee and moko



take a seat and grab your snacks of choice 

*who are


----------



## boujee (Dec 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> I meant tumblr as general and no I'm not gonna reveal it. But you are two-faced if you're gonna hate in public and be nice otherwise lmao.
> 
> Thing is tumblr is crap and I have respect for people who into certain fetishes and kinks and long as everyone's on board and it's ssc.



If I'm going to hate in public and be nice otherwise? What are you talking about?
You're saying that tumblr is crap which is became shtty base on the people on it. I'm talking about the people on tumblr but you say you have respect towards people who display these type of fetishes even though I'm specially we're talking about tumblr. So are you saying they're ****ty?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> lol at this arguement between gamzee and moko




Don't spice it.
We're not arguing.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah, people that can handle it properly and know how to do it, not random wannabe people on those **** sites.

Anyways I hope I can rip these tracks of that site -.-


----------



## boujee (Dec 20, 2015)

lol but that's the thing
My disgust towards ddlg isn't just on tumblr but even other forums I go on.
I know a few people who's into that but they prefer it to be private for in general-it's weird.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 20, 2015)

wow my headache is super bad


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

gingerbread said:


> wow my headache is super bad



hope you get better 

there's this little pimple by my eyebrow and it's super obvious. i need to ask my mom to borrow her face wash :/


----------



## aericell (Dec 20, 2015)

i hate feeling like this but i am really not doing anything to make it better


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't want to work on my book project

and I'm stuck on making my room for the Christmas event, too :/


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

i should stop comparing my art to other better art.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 20, 2015)

I reaaalllyyy don't want to go to a super hot climate for winter vacation. I like it here where it's freezing cold.


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2015)

my shoulders are so sore


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 20, 2015)

How I can never get my feelings across without someone ridiculing me.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 20, 2015)

****ing everything, man.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

It's last night all over again..


----------



## Locket (Dec 21, 2015)

My butt hurts.

I bruised it


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2015)

i've had a headache all day


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

i feel like there's something in my nose, but it won't come out

it's not a booger tho lol


----------



## milkyi (Dec 21, 2015)

I am Jeremy.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm typing with this girl in Japanese and her Japanese is sooo weird I swear she's using google translate help im scAred.

LITERALLY EVERYTHING SHE SAYS IS NONSENSE IM JUST GONNA USE GOOGLE TRANSLATE TO HELP ME FIGURE OUT WHAT SHES SAYING LOL

"私たちは一緒に奇妙なことができます。" 

wtf that makes mp sense

she uses watashi too much and the particle wa too much and wtf is that koto ga dekimasu it makes no sense its like saying " We together weird thing can"  idk


THIS IS SUPER AWKWARD


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 21, 2015)

sleepiness


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

@Izzy oh god what i dont even.

also hnng i just want to watch this film all day


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 21, 2015)

urgh, I hate this work. i've decided.
so far i've got like, 50 slides on a powerpoint, most of which I did yesterday.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 21, 2015)

It's so coooooold.
It's not even snowing...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> It's so coooooold.
> It's not even snowing...



oh so much this ffff

- - - Post Merge - - -

also why do i keep waking up when i sleep i mean i dont feel bad or anything


----------



## boujee (Dec 21, 2015)

I lost my id and I have to get on the train tomorrow 
I already brought the ticket but I'm afraid I might not be able to go


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 21, 2015)

4 DAYS UNTIL CHRISTMAS!!!!121269


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I lost my id and I have to get on the train tomorrow
> I already brought the ticket but I'm afraid I might not be able to go



do you have a passport or license you could use as identification?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> do you have a passport or license you could use as identification?



no, she's a criminal


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

amiibos are so expensive, so are the cards here. like no im not paying 20-25 bucks for a flippin amiibo.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

wtf are amiibos am i the only one who doesnt know cri


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

just nintendo's latest money grab **** aside from the cards...


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 21, 2015)

I need to clean my room even though I did it like 3 days ago >_>


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2015)

Ugh I'm so bored and I'm not doing anything productive.


----------



## Albuns (Dec 21, 2015)

I dunno, this Christmas seems so dull and barren.


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

I can't wait 4 days!! come on christmas


----------



## milkyi (Dec 21, 2015)

I keep getting distracted from my homework..


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 21, 2015)

This guy that I liked stopped talking to me, we were really close friends before.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 21, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> This guy that I liked stopped talking to me, we were really close friends before.



That happened to me a while ago.

I'm not looking forward to Christmas at all because my mom is having surgery for 2-4 days and I'll have to stay with my dad who's eh and my aunt who I don't know.
I even opened all my presents already.


----------



## boujee (Dec 21, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> do you have a passport or license you could use as identification?




I have a ss, old passport, and I have my license.
I'll see


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 21, 2015)

someone I don't want to talk to has just texted me. urghhh.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

NOTHING WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MOTTAINAI MOTTAINAI


----------



## milkyi (Dec 21, 2015)

Why are people so dumb that they can't understand simple things? You don't just give them the money without telling them what it's for, smh.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm already cut up and half dead. I don't want to take what you can't give.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

i ran 100 laps on the 2nd floor of the apartment complex and this dog kept barking and their owner came back and saw me and sprinted down the stairs and they almost chased after me (I was not wearing any clothes oops)


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 22, 2015)

I can't sleep, as usual.


----------



## kassie (Dec 22, 2015)

00jachna said:


> I need to clean my room even though I did it like 3 days ago >_>


lmao this is me alwaysi have a headache and i feel nauseous. could it be because i didn't eat today or the fact that i took loads of medication? who knows, probably a combination of both.


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

i have to do a project for social studies but i would rather listen to k-pop all day omf


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i have to do a project for social studies but i would rather listen to k-pop all day omf



ew u have school


----------



## aericell (Dec 22, 2015)

i really cant handle seeing/hearing anything about him right now fml


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2015)

let me get over this cold :/


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

mY EYES HYRT BECAUSE I TRIED TAPING THEM OPEN


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 22, 2015)

It's supposed to be 80?F (27?C) on Christmas and that pisses me off.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 22, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> It's supposed to be 80?F (27?C) on Christmas and that pisses me off.



That's way hot for December, are you in Australia or something?

It's ****ing freezing here, I'm dying at 5?C. Gonna buy myself some warmer clothes today, hopefully they're of some help.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

I should wobble into town selling **** but 0 effort I just wanna blast music and watch movies.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 22, 2015)

Furries


----------



## Athera (Dec 22, 2015)

I was in the sun for five minutes today and i got sunburnt!? Being pale has is such a hassle for me sometimes...


----------



## Esphas (Dec 22, 2015)

headache


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

meh since when is ac nl still as popular here?


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

pandora keeps giving me depressing music .-.


----------



## boujee (Dec 22, 2015)

On the train and I have to be onboard till 7:00pm
I just got on like around 8:30 am(currently 10). 
My neck hurts and so does my butt.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

Slow internet.


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

i thought it was Thursday so i was super excited since christmas is on friday so

i checked my calendar to make sure
and it's barely tuesday arghh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> ew u have school



no i have to do it over break -.-


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

The suspense until Christmas is overwhelming me.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 22, 2015)

Aerate said:


> That's way hot for December, are you in Australia or something?
> 
> It's ****ing freezing here, I'm dying at 5?C. Gonna buy myself some warmer clothes today, hopefully they're of some help.



Lol nope, just good ol Texas weather. 

Actually, it's been making me more angry when I say something about the heat and someone's like "that's just crazy Texas weather" when it's actually not and it's extremely scary to think about. It's never been 80? in December, how can you not be worried about what's happening with climate change with this kind of weather?


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> It's supposed to be 80?F (27?C) on Christmas and that pisses me off.



It's going to be 83?F here. I'm also in Texas.


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 22, 2015)

I might be getting blockers, kind of scary.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 22, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> It's supposed to be 80?F (27?C) on Christmas and that pisses me off.



17"C here and feels like 5"C :S


----------



## N e s s (Dec 22, 2015)

Nobody is playing mefia


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 22, 2015)

COME ONNNNN CHRISTMAS *flips table*


----------



## emolga (Dec 22, 2015)

i just haven't been feeling happy for the past four or five months and it bothers me


----------



## aericell (Dec 22, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

its supposed to be 30 degrees (3 degrees C) on christmas...wtf are u kidding me ugh

it needs to be colder


----------



## duckvely (Dec 22, 2015)

kim so eun


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

It's gonna be cold as **** on Christmas but of course it isn't gonna snow
Last time it snowed on Christmas was when I was five, in 2008.
THERE WAS FLIPPIN 27CM OF SNOW
BRING THE SNOW MOTHER NATURE
DO IT


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2015)

Even though I told a mod, the guilt is still eating me. I've soiled my good name...I wish I didn't take the hint. Plz mod just take away my snowflakes rn and reply to my PM now...the guilt...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Even though I told a mod, the guilt is still eating me. I've soiled my good name...I wish I didn't take the hint. Plz mod just take away my snowflakes rn and reply to my PM now...the guilt...



what happened


----------



## Albuns (Dec 22, 2015)

The idea of Schodinger's cat is both so simple and complex that one explanation for it would be too baffling for me to just let it end there.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 22, 2015)

My dads being a **** lmao


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> what happened



she took hints for the present hunt


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

OMG HOLY **** MY BODY IS FREEZING NUMB FROM THE RAIN AND COLD


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 22, 2015)

My mom's chewing with an open mouth and it's disgusting


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

They're building new houses in front of my house and it's super loud. I have a headache.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 22, 2015)

Commitment issues.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm already cut up and half dead.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

My sister is throwing a party in the house and I'm just sitting in my room
She's blasting the music whilst I'm silent
They're eating to their hearts content whilst she forces me to stay in here


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

I want to change my name and last name ughh


----------



## Ragdoll (Dec 22, 2015)

i need to do the laundry but im too lazy 
also a whole **** ton of art is due soon
*** freelancing

someone pls motivate me


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

i want plastic surgery


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 22, 2015)

Double standards....


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm in the middle of Writer's Block, I'm stressed, my stomach hurts, I'm frustrated, just ughhhhh....


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

i wish my hair was naturally wavy


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i wish my hair was naturally wavy



ugh yes


----------



## okaimii (Dec 22, 2015)

My stomach is hurting.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> ugh yes



You can have my annoying wave at the bottom of my hair.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

I wish my skin was lighter and that my hair wasn't naturally black


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

i want my hair to be longer so bad

- - - Post Merge - - -

i would murder for longer hair


----------



## Albuns (Dec 22, 2015)

Christmas is in 3 days,


----------



## milkyi (Dec 22, 2015)

It isn't confirmed whether or not Melanie's new song comes out tomorrow, or Wednesday next week.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 22, 2015)

The fact I am a big loser


----------



## Loriii (Dec 23, 2015)

The tv (I use for gaming) refuse to turn on whenever I press the power button on the remote control. I thought I just needed to change batteries so I bought a pair only to find out that it still didn't fix the problem. I felt really upset thinking I have to get it fixed or buy a new one when I hardly use and only use it for gaming. I could still turn the power manually from the tv though, and the remote control functions well when TV is on but I still feel anxious that it might have other serious problems. I looked up in the internet for every possible solution (hold button for 20 secs without batteries, check digital camera if there is a light in the remote IR etc). Then later on, I've read something like "Plug headphones in the jack at the back of the TV then take it out to refresh the remote sensor". No matter how weird that sounds, I tried and to my surprise, it finally worked for me!  I didn't know that it will or how that thing is connected to the sensor (sorry, not that techy). So yeah, I learned something new today XD


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2015)

do i like him as a lover or just a friend?? im confused


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 23, 2015)

The fact that it'll cost me $200+ for a new phone -_-


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2015)

its so hard to just not be miserable


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I wish my skin was lighter and that my hair wasn't naturally black



oh god so you were in that documentary i watched  the other night?

joke aside these things are getting creepy.. at least those "whiteness cremes" that are advertised everywhere.


----------



## Catsdance101 (Dec 23, 2015)

My head hurts, thank you for asking, I have been farming too many bells in new leaf and wild world and city folk.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 23, 2015)

My nose is flooding and it's awful... I also have super sleepy eyes and 3 hours left of work, at the start of a 40 hours work week... one of three before I go back to my normal schedule...


----------



## Athera (Dec 23, 2015)

I feel lonely for no reason at all. It's confusing for me since i have quite a few friends... Does anyone else feel lonely when they're surrounded by heaps of people or is it just me?


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 23, 2015)

really sick of powerpoints to be honest. :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 23, 2015)

I have to read the Scorch Trials before the end of winter break but the book is sooooo boring


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 23, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I have to read the Scorch Trials before the end of winter break but the book is sooooo boring



What what  
That's one of my favourite books


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 23, 2015)

that moment when your powerpoint quits and you lose two slides of work
otl at least it was only two


----------



## milkyi (Dec 23, 2015)

Spoiler: The Outsiders Spoilers



Dallas' death in the movie was too much, I cried in the middle of class. I couldn't stand having to see my baby get shot 50 times.


----------



## zeoli (Dec 23, 2015)

Mail truck brought my friend's present to the wrong state = n=


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 23, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> What what
> That's one of my favourite books



I think it's just because I'm at the part where they enter the town and find the guy who runs the place. The first few chapters were good but after they went into the wasteland I lost inerest


----------



## Jacob (Dec 23, 2015)

Athera said:


> I feel lonely for no reason at all. It's confusing for me since i have quite a few friends... Does anyone else feel lonely when they're surrounded by heaps of people or is it just me?



I feel that way, I surround myself with a whole bunch of people who are "cool" but I only like to talk to a handful of them. Everyone likes to hardcore drink for some reason so when everyone is acting super cool I get angry and eventually upset. When my closer pals aren't there at a party or something I eventually feel really lonely like I don't belong?? Idk man but I feel you


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

wtf why are people talking about me on tbt confessions


----------



## aericell (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Athera (Dec 24, 2015)

Yeah it's a massive wake up call when you're at a party. I realize how much people i actually have no connection with and how different i am to them. It makes me feel so lonely and small. Wow that was depressing but you know what i mean.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 24, 2015)

I want longer hair up to my ass


----------



## alphys (Dec 24, 2015)

the fact im all out of dr pepper


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 24, 2015)

Sinus pressure whyyyy? Like just when I think I am getting a little bit better from this flu/cold whatever bs it shows up again... so now I've got sinus pressure and pressure in my tear ducts? like wtaf. Merry F'ing Xmas to me m8


----------



## radioloves (Dec 24, 2015)

I want my dreamie! Well at least one of them for now xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 24, 2015)

Eye balls? More like DRY balls! Hahahahahaah. No but really, they dry af and it's really irritating...


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2015)

My nose is really stuffy so I have to breathe through my mouth.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

The fact that I have to go home and I'm having such a good time not being there


----------



## kassie (Dec 24, 2015)

i'm very cold

and my boyfriend is rly sick ):


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm getting urges to move to Iceland lol but I don't think that's happening. Besides, I don't know if they have good internet there.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

I can't find this necklace anywhere.


Spoiler:


----------



## drizzy (Dec 24, 2015)

waiting on the guy i like to text me first. sigh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 24, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I can't find this necklace anywhere.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



The only place I found it on an image search being sold was here:

https://cammonline.org/shop/mens-pewter-miraculous-medal-pendant/


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> The only place I found it on an image search being sold was here:
> 
> https://cammonline.org/shop/mens-pewter-miraculous-medal-pendant/



Ah, thank you so much! Now I can finally have a part of Dallas Winston.


----------



## aericell (Dec 24, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 24, 2015)

my bun


----------



## boujee (Dec 24, 2015)

I have like three C's


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

"Know thy self, know thy enemy. A thousand battles, a thousand victories." - Sun Tzu

You're cut *****


----------



## gravyplz (Dec 24, 2015)

annoying boy group fans


----------



## kassie (Dec 24, 2015)

braces

everything gets stuck in my braces :l


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 24, 2015)

kassie said:


> braces
> 
> everything gets stuck in my braces :l



Can't argue with you there. Feels great to get them off.

GameStop, I just bought pre-owned games from you like two days ago, and you start the buy 2 get 1 free deal the second before Christmas. y u do dis


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 24, 2015)

kassie said:


> braces
> 
> everything gets stuck in my braces :l



Air gets stuck in my braces ffs


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

The fact that I can't buy anything for my mom since I have no source of income. I'd like to buy her something real nice for Christmas. She said she doesn't want any presents but I'd still like to give her something.


----------



## boujee (Dec 24, 2015)

I want to gift the people who gifted me collectibles collectibles back.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 24, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I want to gift the people who gifted me collectibles collectibles back.



Same


----------



## aericell (Dec 24, 2015)

people so bitter around the holidays omg


----------



## tobi! (Dec 25, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> people so bitter around the holidays omg



There are people who are jealous of other people's joy so they try to make others feel as bad or worse.



Spoiler:  like so


----------



## Mariah (Dec 26, 2015)

Everything at the Lush sale is going to be sold out by the time I wake up.


----------



## Zane (Dec 26, 2015)

people getting praised for doing nothing

and this laggy forum snow is starting to drive me crazy a lil bit


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 26, 2015)

My stomach hurts from all the sugar I have ingested.



Zane said:


> people getting praised for doing nothing
> 
> and this laggy forum snow is starting to drive me crazy a lil bit



literally same


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

Zane said:


> people getting praised for doing nothing
> 
> and this laggy forum snow is starting to drive me crazy a lil bit



ugh same


----------



## aericell (Dec 26, 2015)

digging through my old box of middle school notes and little things and i honestly dont know why i didnt get rid of these sooner


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 26, 2015)

We have this indicator thing on the wall that wont stop beeping and nobody can fix it because we have like no maintenance people... so it just keeps beeping and beeping every few minutes and it's right by my head and I am like wishing I could rip it out the wall... it's gunna be a long night...


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 26, 2015)

Affection starved and I have to wait until tomorrow to remedy it.

Oops wait I can't sleep.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

I still have the feeling of not really caring about anything at all and I've had it for a while now

I mean i do care about stuff but I just am not feeling it orrz


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 26, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Everything at the Lush sale is going to be sold out by the time I wake up.



I got the tree smelling shower jelly and it's the best.

Also my eyeball is SUPER itchy, like it wont stop... Right on the water line


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 26, 2015)

I really wanna start playing my second copy of NL today, but I'm worried incase I end up spending hours just trying to get the perfect map...


----------



## alphys (Dec 26, 2015)

the fact i cant get food


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 26, 2015)

I feel like the narrator of A Tell-Tale Heart, because the incessant beeping of this alarm is driving me bananas and I'm about to pull up the floor board and confess to murder. IT IS THE BEEPING OF HIS HIDEOUS MACHINE!


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

i woke up early. i woke up at freaking 7 AM.


----------



## frio hur (Dec 26, 2015)

i got dragged out of bed by a very whiny cat way earlier than i wanted


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

tbt feels kinda slow rnw maybe its just bc im bored and don't want to talk to family members


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 26, 2015)

I am not respected, everyone seems to shove me aside like the trash I am


----------



## Albuns (Dec 26, 2015)

This new router is even worse than the one before...


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

I just killed my fingers writing a Pocky x Dallas fanfiction.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 26, 2015)

Cringing hard to the poster above


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 26, 2015)

owari no seraph season 2 episode 12 ( - :


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Cringing hard to the poster above



Good for you


----------



## boujee (Dec 26, 2015)

I've noticed something with SJWs is that hetero stuff is ok if they have at least one of these traits...

-They're both POCs.
-They're poly or in an open relationship. Couples who do occasional three/foursomes, casual flings/swinging and stuff that doesn't include long-term relationships do not count.
-At least one of them is genderqueer, trans, agender or anything like that.
-At least one of them is bi, aromantic, asexual or anything similar.
-At least one is (at least) moderately physically disabled.
-If the two are good little allies. (You just barely get by on this.)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 26, 2015)

the fact that ons episode 12 was even a thing honestly i will never recover bye


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 26, 2015)

I can't relax at the moment...


----------



## Goth (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm actually upset because somebody has the same layout as me  and I feel like I need to change it (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

My iPad won't connect to wifi, so I have to use my mom's phone fml


----------



## aericell (Dec 27, 2015)

that was so painful to see T^T


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

I feel jealous.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 27, 2015)

I can't help it that I can't control myself.


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

My foot hurts, probably from wearing those boots practically all day.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 27, 2015)

Bleh, surgery coming on the 28th. I'm not nervous about the surgery itself, but how I'm going to feel afterwards. On the bright side, I'll be able to eat some of my favorite foods I've had to stay away from again soon after.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 27, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Bleh, surgery coming on the 28th. I'm not nervous about the surgery itself, but how I'm going to feel afterwards. On the bright side, I'll be able to eat some of my favorite foods I've had to stay away from again soon after.



Good luck with the surgery! I hope recovery goes well and you enjoy those foods. :>


----------



## milkyi (Dec 27, 2015)

I really want to buy the book/movie of Rumble Fish, but I ran out of money.


----------



## aericell (Dec 27, 2015)

i really hate looking through people's snapchats and seeing all the times they don't invite me to things t f t i


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

Gah, I hope I didn't spend too much on boxing dayyy Dx


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 27, 2015)

WHY TF  ARE MY EYES SO WATERY



happinessdelight said:


> i really hate looking through people's snapchats and seeing all the times they don't invite me to things t f t i



I know the feeling


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 27, 2015)

I've been feeling kind of jealous lately and I wish it would stop.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> I've been feeling kind of jealous lately and I wish it would stop.



People always say jealousy is bad- but it's hard to not feel jealous. I hope you can get out of this jealousy. It sucks.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 27, 2015)

Pasta said:


> People always say jealousy is bad- but it's hard to not feel jealous. I hope you can get out of this jealousy. It sucks.



Thanks! I really don't like the feeling, but it's kind of hard to escape ;w; I just feel so bad because it affects the people around me as well.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 27, 2015)

Part of my gums hurt, woo!!



P o c k y said:


> I really want to buy the Dallas/Winston of Dallas Winston, but I ran out of Dallas Winston.


Fixed for educational use.


----------



## Monkeyd99 (Dec 27, 2015)

Its almost finals week and I'm so stressed out at this point and want to pull my hair out, and I still feel like I don't have any friends.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 27, 2015)

How come the people that somewhat tick me off here have s p a c e s between each letter in their username?

This must be a running trend, also this TBT marriage stuff is still making me cringe, get a room.


----------



## Bjork (Dec 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> How come the people that somewhat tick me off here have s p a c e s between each letter in their username?
> 
> This must be a running trend, also this TBT marriage stuff is still making me cringe, get a room.


Wait, TBT Marriage?


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 27, 2015)

Bjork said:


> Wait, TBT Marriage?


You aint seen the threads? Sometimes the members get a little too serious with this forum marriage stuff.

It's just...Gross?


----------



## Bjork (Dec 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> You aint seen the threads? Sometimes the members get a little too serious with this forum marriage stuff.
> 
> It's just...Gross?


Where are these threads? I want to read some.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 27, 2015)

Bjork said:


> Where are these threads? I want to read some.


Bell Tree HQ section.
Lovely sarcasm by the way.


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

it's really windy here. i can hear the wind from my window and it's super loud. im worried.



Bloobloop said:


> I've been feeling kind of jealous lately and I wish it would stop.



I also feel jealous and I wish it would stop. It makes me feel bad around my friends.


----------



## Kit (Dec 27, 2015)

Interested in taking a psychology course next year but we already did our signups..  FML 
I don't know why we had to do them in December instead of January/February like normal people.


----------



## boujee (Dec 27, 2015)

ahahaha
*AHAHAHA*
*AHAHAHA*

I'll *** a btch up.


----------



## aericell (Dec 27, 2015)

music shows should really be prepared and make sure their sound system is working right.. especially for big events


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2015)

Mom, you know I can't eat fatty and creamy food so stop saying it was the booze. I had like.. 2-3 glasses of wine.. **** u


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 27, 2015)

Cramps are evil


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 27, 2015)

My brother spilt drink on my bed...He never even told me that he did so I could clean it up.

****ing, siblings sometimes


----------



## Zane (Dec 27, 2015)

pls when will the snow stop i cant reply to my funkking vm's it keeps making my computer die have mercy

edit- 
omg i forgot about tbt undercover


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Cramps are evil



Cramps are bothering me too \.o./


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

what happened to taegi?? i can't find anything about it o.e


----------



## milkyi (Dec 27, 2015)

I was expecting more hate, and I want more.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 27, 2015)

i'm watching making a murderer and it's really good but really depressing but i can't stop watching it but i need to sleep since it's like 2am


----------



## mintellect (Dec 27, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I was expecting more hate, and I want more.



...Why? Is this about the people on TBT confessions?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm hungry again but I don't feel like eating. Why do humans need to do this more than once a day. Why do humans need to do this at all. I wish I could just snack on the air and call it a day.


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

i can't open this dang chocolate candy cane thing


----------



## mintellect (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i can't open this dang chocolate candy cane thing



Unleash all your anger on it.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm still jealous and I hate it


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> I'm still jealous and I hate it



I'm also jealous


----------



## boujee (Dec 28, 2015)

any cest ship is gross


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 28, 2015)

bored.. sleepless nights o ~ o


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 28, 2015)

I was nodding off at 10:30 pm so I brushed my teeth and got in bed. 

It's 1:30 am now and I haven't gone to bed and I'm starving. I'm gonna get a snack anyway


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 28, 2015)

I want to cry, but I can't


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2015)

mother of god not chadder. i guess "cheese" is official to me now ahaha.

oh well gala is such a sweetie tho


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 28, 2015)

Bleh, couldn't eat or drink anything after midnight for my surgery. I have to be there by 7:30 AM, but it starts at 9:30 AM. I want to eat and drink so bad .


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Bleh, couldn't eat or drink anything after midnight for my surgery. I have to be there by 7:30 AM, but it starts at 9:30 AM. I want to eat and drink so bad .



Ugh hope you are alright  -hugs-


----------



## mogyay (Dec 28, 2015)

idk if it's cause i'm still watching becoming a murderer but i'm feeling really useless and ugh


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 28, 2015)

Nothing good happens to those who wait, thanks for the lies all these years mom


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 28, 2015)

Mom, stop telling me to do finish all these preparation tests this week, don't you understand this stuff takes time and that It'll take more than a week of practice? Sheesh.


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

someone's making me feel worse than i already was.


----------



## Peter (Dec 28, 2015)

i bite my lips all day everyday then complain when they bleed then carry on biting them


----------



## milkyi (Dec 28, 2015)

I can't call someone Pepsi-Cola anymore because another person will get jealous.


----------



## Bjork (Dec 28, 2015)

A winter break reading assignment.

Also, pondering whether or not to restart, but I think I will on New Years.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 28, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> i bite my lips all day everyday then complain when they bleed then carry on biting them



basically me. then i apply this really good medical lip balm, my lips heal, but then the cycle repeats itself until i run out of said lip balm. sigh. it's tough.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 28, 2015)

The fact that 2015 is almost over and I forgot what I said I was going to do this year  also I'm so not ready for the office aid class next year...I hope I don't have that class with certain kinds of people. :/


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 28, 2015)

Seriously, people have to stop nagging me to do stuff. It's annoying.


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Dec 28, 2015)

My depression


----------



## Blythetastic (Dec 28, 2015)

Bad rough day. Anxiety is a jerk.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 28, 2015)

someone really lovely is going on hiatus


----------



## boujee (Dec 28, 2015)

Omg
Steven is 14 now
My child is growing


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2015)

gingerbread said:


> someone really lovely is going on hiatus



yes :^(


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm just crying so much over this one game
like I can't handle my emotions right now


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 28, 2015)

Zane said:


> yes :^(



who is going on hiatus?


----------



## aericell (Dec 28, 2015)

Why can't I find the For You MV on YouTube anymore??


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 28, 2015)

people who are twofaced and want to talk to me in PC but then when it comes to being in a group always comes @ me and tries to make me look bad


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 29, 2015)

It's getting so tiring pretending that I like my sister for my family. She's the most annoying person I've known in my entire life and I put up with all her stupid sht and try to be happy and nice just so problems don't start. It's so exhausting and I'm ready to break.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm really sad but I can't, like, cry it off or anything. I don't cry a lot from emotional pain cx


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

Eh, life i don't know. I just want to make this freak movie right meow


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Can't beat the super Mario 3d land special 8 crown level, always fall off the bricks. -.-


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 29, 2015)

they started chopping down trees???at 8 in the morning. I'm so tired let me ****ing sleep


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

it's still cold and i have 2 blankets


----------



## Albuns (Dec 29, 2015)

This Winter Break is so boring...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I still can't beat that crown level.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

I woke up with a killer headache, I don't know why this always happens.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

Mom please shut up and do your stuff and I'll do mine. Tyvm.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> This Winter Break is so boring...



same. o well i can always watch movies but i kinda miss school ahah


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry that I say I'm going to talk to you, but I never do. I'm just shy af and don't know what to say.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 29, 2015)

Rey has so many mary sue qualities.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

jesus how long have i had this song on my brain


----------



## Limon (Dec 29, 2015)

Not having enough Bells to change my username.


----------



## aericell (Dec 29, 2015)

media sites always looking to stir up drama between fans every chance they get


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

i cant scan this qr code ugh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 29, 2015)

Ugh, my stomach is still feeling really sore after the surgery. Even with the pain medication I can hardly do anything. It feels like someone punched me in the gut several times.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 29, 2015)

I am no good at anything


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

im jealous again


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

I still can't call him Pepsi-Cola and that sucks.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

my brain is killing me ugh

i don't want to be here anymore


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

I REALLY miss calling him Pepsi-Cola.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm crying


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 29, 2015)

Someone I know is making me and my friend feel really guilty about something we did, even though this other person said they were okay with it. We both have apologized, so I don't see the point in them still making passive aggressive comments.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

Great job guys, you chased him away.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm still crying. I can't do anything right and I can't comfort anyone for my life.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 29, 2015)

Uhm

more relevant post: I am a huge procrastinator and it just intensifies my anxiety


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 29, 2015)

BECAUSE THE WHOLE GROUP'S HERE, I AM TOO


OUR CHAT SUCKS AND WE KEEP ****ING ARGUING OVER DUMB THINGS

LMAO
KTHXBAI


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 29, 2015)

sometimes you gotta do something you don't want to do, and it's painful, but you know it's good for you in the end


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 29, 2015)

babies annoy me


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 29, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> babies annoy me



Same


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm done.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 29, 2015)

THIS THREAD IS SO DANK


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 29, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I'm done.



i don't even understand what happened


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 29, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I'm done.



i lub u


----------



## milkyi (Dec 29, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> i don't even understand what happened



I was tired of all the sht that happened in the chat, and Emi just added more to it. Then I just left.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> i lub u



no


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 29, 2015)

Can't get over the fact we killed a mouse, it was suffering while it was bleeding out and I just wanted to sob.

A mouse invaded our house like 2 months back, but we didn't see it till recently since we thought it died by starvation or something, so we set up a trap last night and earlier it was killed by it.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 29, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Can't get over the fact we killed a mouse, it was suffering while it was bleeding out and I just wanted to sob.
> 
> A mouse invaded our house like 2 months back, but we didn't see it till recently since we thought it died by starvation or something, so we set up a trap last night and earlier it was killed by it.



rip mouse


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 29, 2015)

Maybe crying every night about dumb Internet things will become part of my daily routine LMAOOO


----------



## device (Dec 29, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> THIS THREAD IS SO DANK



hey im an edgy teen and I use the word dank for everything I say


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm very confused and it's bothering me


----------



## aericell (Dec 30, 2015)

sucks when you're there for everyone 24/7 yet when you have your own problems they all turn their backs


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 30, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> sucks when you're there for everyone 24/7 yet when you have your own problems they all turn their backs



You're not alone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Holy **** we just had an earth tremor
someone hold me


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

winter fish i s2g...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 30, 2015)

device said:


> hey im an edgy teen and I use the word dank for everything I say



good for u kiddo


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> good for u kiddo



dank memes everywhere


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2015)

i hate it when my family makes fun of me shut up


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> i hate it when my family makes fun of me shut up



join the club brah.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 30, 2015)

Going to drive to my great grandparents for some reason... why are we going at 8 in the morning when they are a few hours away?


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> i hate it when my family makes fun of me shut up



i know how it feels


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 30, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> i hate it when my family makes fun of me shut up


Be grateful your family isn't my Dad.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Me not beating this Mario level.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 30, 2015)

12 year old homophobe stalkers.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 30, 2015)

A family friend just passed away from cancer while we are driving down to great grandparents, this is one bad drive....


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm back home , but now lonely.


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

i don't like being this weight ughhh


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i don't like being this weight ughhh



How much do you weigh x3


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> How much do you weigh x3



i don't know but i feel like it's not right


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 30, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i don't know but i feel like it's not right



Don't stress over weight, everyone is different and perfect. You are just right in every way.
if you stress too much you can create issues for your self, like I did


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 30, 2015)

got a bad ache in my side, and a bad headache also.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Still trying to beat the Mario level xD


----------



## duckvely (Dec 30, 2015)

i can't listen to rv


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

my mom doesn't understand


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 30, 2015)

i just want my Husband to be home already.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 30, 2015)

people are being stupid af right now and are trying to bandwagon just for fun

would you jump off a bridge and died if I did?

no, then stop copying me please.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 30, 2015)

my stummy hurts


----------



## milkyi (Dec 30, 2015)

My condolences, I'll shed a tear with your family, I'll open a bottle up, pour a little bit out in your memory. I'll be at the wake dressed in all black, I'll call out your name, but you won't call back. I'll hand a flower to your mother when I say goodbye. 'Cause baby you're dead to me. I need to kill your memory, that's the only way to get you out of my head. Oh I need to kill your memory, to silence all the sweet little things you said. I really want to kill your memory, wipe you off the face of my earth. That's the only way to get you out of my head.


----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 30, 2015)

Not being able to get concert tickets


----------



## mogyay (Dec 30, 2015)

heavy feel like fajitas


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

i feel really weird


----------



## device (Dec 30, 2015)

no s/o's for me in the 2015 shoutout thread


----------



## boujee (Dec 30, 2015)

it's still raining 
my internet sucks


----------



## device (Dec 30, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> it's still raining
> my internet sucks



it's ok you live in a first world country


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 30, 2015)

I feel like none of my friends genuinely care about me. Maybe it's because I'm too timid to ask.


----------



## boujee (Dec 30, 2015)

I find it cute that people talk about me in Skype groups or dislike me base of some anon posting transphobic sht about Tae in tbt confessions in believing that's me when I hardly gave two shts till I was mentioned.
I was always weirded out about Aerate, ha.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't want to do anything for new year's eve but I don't want to disappoint my boyfriend. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2015)

blah at least this friend of ours is nice but tbh I'd rather get drunk and just blast music tonight ahaha...


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 31, 2015)

The little world i had left was crushed


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm so confused.


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

friends are being such arses


----------



## wassop (Dec 31, 2015)

i'm realllly tired


----------



## Squidward (Dec 31, 2015)

This country is absolute crap lol I want to move out asap


----------



## frio hur (Dec 31, 2015)

many, many things

that i can't put in to words yet


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 31, 2015)

Lots of drama started because of one person.


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

i honestly don't know anymore


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

why do people not like me


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> why do people not like me



Try not to let other people bring you down.
I like you , you seem always niceand friendly.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 31, 2015)

I feel as if I'm useless to my friends.


----------



## Albuns (Dec 31, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> why do people not like me



I don't really talk to you much, mainly cause I don't talk to a lot of people here often, but you seem pretty nice~


----------



## Goth (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm really bored and hungry


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

I kinda had a fight with my Husband  , so i feel all depressed.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm bored af.. I kinda just want to crawl up into a ball and cry right now.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2015)

My life is easy when I ain't around you.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 31, 2015)

I wanna head out and celebrate New Year's somewhere else but I feel like i'm betraying my family ahhhahahaa


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2015)

What I've been apologizing for all this time has been your stupid mistakes.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

People are STILL shooting fireworks outside and partying and being obnoxious


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2015)

I hate putting on a mask to hide my true emotions.


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

he's an adult now


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm really hungry but I just brushed my teeth.. I'm also really thirsty. I want to make a cup of tea, but my mom is a light sleeper so.. THAT AINT GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## zeoli (Dec 31, 2015)

I just did the hardest thing I had to do in my life.  I had to say goodbye to my cat, George.  He was my everything.  He got very sick and despite seeing the a vet twice and getting medicine, he started getting worse.

I had to let him go. There was nothing the emergency vet could do to help him.  I held him as they gave him the shot. I will never forget him and I will always love him.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

people and their dumb fire works


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm still hungry, and by the looks of it, the party won't stop any time soon. So that means MORE FIREWORKS! Yay, America.


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

the fireworks are so loud


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> the fireworks are so loud



Agreed. Fortunately, everyone is FINALLY going home.


----------



## scotch (Jan 1, 2016)

My parents are strict, I've lost contact with the only person in my whole school with the same likings, and I'm having more problems.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

i wish i had someone i knew irl on the forums


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 1, 2016)

i knida feel lonely most of my friends are off doing somemthign and have a life i really havent talked to them that mjch this break


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 1, 2016)

Ehhhhhhhh school is in 3 days :/


----------



## aericell (Jan 1, 2016)

That could've gone a lot better


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 1, 2016)

Slept wrong and now my back is killing me... best thing for a 10 hour shift.... at least I'm not alone for all the drunk people.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 1, 2016)

I spent the new year's eve crying in my bed. At least it turned out ok in the end and I chatted with my mum!


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 1, 2016)

My grandma is ruining my holiday ;-;.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

my new leaf island.. do you mind having the diving suit like once pls


----------



## Albuns (Jan 1, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I spent the new year's eve crying in my bed. At least it turned out ok in the end and I chatted with my mum!



Awh, I hope the issue got resolved. Happy New Years, Squiddy! \ouo/


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm worried about my friend and hope she's doing alright.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

these songs give me feels


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

me liking like.. really old music i cant find


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

I got a mosquito bite on my ankle from my vacation. It itches so super badly but I don't want to scratch it. uurrghghh


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

I can't stand seeing you, but I don't mind your presence. Just take my tears and run. I gave you all I could give you.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

why did it have to be you


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 1, 2016)

my mouth is so dry right now . i hate it .


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't deserve to be here.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Keep a secret. I want to be dead, and I always get what I want.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

People outside (specifically my neighbors...) are being waaay too loud. I mean, come on. It's 9 PM.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 2, 2016)

when I was younger I used to be more sociable and I was happy and had good times but now I dont care that much about stuff I feel disconnected 

I was lookingn thriugh my old pms and it really looked like i had alot of fun


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

i honestly don't know what im doing here


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 2, 2016)

Welp, after having a crappy back yesterday today it got even worse, now I have a kink in my neck and my lower back is hurting so damn much I keep slowly hunching over and making it even worse because of the pain... Thankfully the side my kink is on is only hurting when I turn to the left which is a wall that I don't have any reason to turn towards so that's good. But this is going to be killing me all night, hopefully though I can convince my sister to let me use her massage chair. ^u^


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

im hungry


----------



## aericell (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## mintellect (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't want to go back to school in two days. I have homework I procrasinated on this whole vacation and I really don't want to spend my last days being free doing it.
On the bright side, I finished my book project.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

Why do I keep playing clicker heroes I won't get Atlas and those after anyways ahaha

also i miss school.. bleh


----------



## boujee (Jan 2, 2016)

Waiting for this artist to let me know when they're finished with Zane's art piece, but no updates, not even a wip.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

i smell veggie juice and dishwashing liquid lol


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Put on your mask to hide how you feel, nobody wants to know how your heart is aching. Better not lose myself, keep smiling like there is nothing wrong.


----------



## tae (Jan 2, 2016)

this new "roommate" is a total scumbag and it puts me even more on edge with him being here...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

how much rubbish do i need to wash rly mom stop going up early if you aint gonna help


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 2, 2016)

My birthday is near and I have no idea what to do on my special day, I feel indifferent


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

I think about myself too much because, I'm a narcissist, I have my head up my @ss and think I'm the greatest thing since Mac n Cheese.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm not sleepy.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 2, 2016)

So much I can't explain.


----------



## Cory (Jan 2, 2016)

i cant find the unpopular opinions thread because i wanna talk about how i hate the home alone series


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

it just passed midnight.

And I always used to manually type in the coding for the font but I just found out that you have to press the button next to the underline button and scroll down.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jan 2, 2016)

It's snowing here. C'mon who told you that you were welcome here? :'(


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 2, 2016)

the same people keep spamming


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> the same people keep spamming


Who's spamming?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

i miss the walmart thread


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 3, 2016)

i think im developing a selfie addiction


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 3, 2016)

The thought of having school tomorrow almost gave me a heart attack I was breathing like crazy fast and almost panicked


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

I really don't want to go back to school


----------



## mintellect (Jan 3, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I really don't want to go back to school



Welcome to the club.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 3, 2016)

I got a haircut I wasn't too fond of and have to go to school with it tomorow /: my friends are going to have fun ripping on me


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't know why but I am just sad.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 3, 2016)

HOLY **** I can not go through another 15 hour flight ugh so looking forward to this summer


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

I want people to post more on Tumblr.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 3, 2016)

america is ugly


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

My shirt is itching me.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 3, 2016)

School tomorrow and I REALLY don't want to go back. Doesn't help that I still feel sad.


----------



## Peter (Jan 3, 2016)

I feel so sick but I need to start revising for exams soon fml


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

I fell asleep at 7 AM, I don't know why I had trouble sleeping though.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 3, 2016)

my friends tbh


----------



## Peter (Jan 3, 2016)

I wish Parks + Recreation and 30 Rock were on UK Netflix so I could watch them on my TV instead of my laptop.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

My. Neighbors. Won't. Shut. Up.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm currently working on my latin project and suffering because I just cannot draw on paper


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

this tv thing i rly wanna see doesn't seem to air more than once and i cant watch it unless they put it up online uuugh


----------



## aericell (Jan 3, 2016)

as insensitive as ever but hey what's new


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

I wanna watch the new season of Dance Moms, because I love dance, but....I can't stand all of the scripted drama llama romma. Ugh. And Abby....bleurgh. She's so horrible half the time.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 3, 2016)

i'm broke


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

rip Vilmos Zsigmond


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

How it gets dark so dang early. Seriously, it's pitch black here, and it's only 5:53 :T


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

My host mother is super racist she was about to kick me out of her house when I spoke to her in Korean help im scared


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 4, 2016)

Just had to buy me a triple shot espresso drink and two cookie so hopefully I can fight off the residual tiredness from the sleeping pills and acetaminophen that also had sleepy stuff in it that I took earlier. This shift is just dragging on though, but thankfully it's my Friday and I have a weekend of cleaning to look forward too...


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

can't find any good circle icons.. i did but it didn't show up as transparent like it was supposed to oml


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

You know you've stayed up too late when the banner starts getting brighter..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

the cold here is2g...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

IM OGING TO FAVE TO SEE MY SCIENCE TEACHER NOOOOO I HATER HER


----------



## Shawna (Jan 4, 2016)

Winter Break is ending for me in an hour.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 4, 2016)

I have school tomorrow send help


----------



## Squidward (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm hungry even though I ate like an hour ago


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

the people at my school are so lame ugh


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2016)

i fell asleep at least sometime around 1-2am idk how im gonna stay awake at school.....


----------



## cIementine (Jan 4, 2016)

i had an awful night's sleep. got to sleep 12am, woke up at 4 feeling sick, then dog woke me at 6.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

i dont jav any lunch and it's freezing cold and we dont jav longjohns or stockings ****


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

School is what's bothering me x__x


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

hot poops :[ and the cold.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 4, 2016)

Sinus infection just wont quit and I'm like ultra thirsty? Idek. I've drank like a million cups of water already...


----------



## milkyi (Jan 4, 2016)

Had a terrible nights sleep, tried to go to bed early so I wouldn't feel so tired. Went to sleep at nine, woke up at twelve, and then I couldn't sleep until four. Then I had to get up at six, so basically I only got four hours of sleep. Thanks school, love you too.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 4, 2016)

i hate my school schedule I'm in first been study hall RN it sucks i don't know anyone i hate this teacher and i have her 3/4 bell too i feel like dying i got 30 minutes of sleep i never go to s sleep on time then i complain about not getting sleep like what did i think would happen

I have 19% oh mg phone ugh


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2016)

i'm wearing wool socks and slippers and i'm under two blankets and my feet are still cold


----------



## Bjork (Jan 4, 2016)

I go to school tomorrow.


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2016)

i'm sf bored but i can't draw :I


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

Everyone at my school can die and I wouldn't give a ****


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 4, 2016)

I placed the order for our PS4 two days ago. Please ship it already. I am very impatient when it comes to ordering packages over break.

Edit: Oh wait, they don't ship it over the weekend... uh... jackass attack?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

^most likely :/

also frick frack put sand on the streets i dont wanna jav a slippery ride on my butt :[


----------



## Frozenbanana00 (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't wanna go back to work tomorrow


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

The sun is too bright.
I feel like it's burning holes into my flesh
ok that was a bit much, but seriously, sun?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 4, 2016)

I can never just have a normal ****ing conversation with you.


----------



## Mao (Jan 4, 2016)

if i hear the song habanera one more time. it's taken me 2 hours+ just to think of ten sentences. ten. why did i take music


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 4, 2016)

i cAN'T STOP ACCIDENTALLY DROPPING MY STYLUS DOWN THE SIDE OF MY BED *flips table*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

im gonna miss school damn it.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2016)

latin is so boring rn i wnat os slepe i cnat stay aakw prorpperl


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 4, 2016)

it's so very cold right now. so cold....


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm so bad at art....and I really want to open up a shop....halp


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

I suck at art too


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> I suck at art too



who doesn't. but then i have done too much doodling on my lectures lol


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

I can't stay up late today because I have stupid school tomorrow.


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 4, 2016)

doing a project and i've done all the work, _and_ i'm working with two other people who have not done a single thing.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 4, 2016)

have to finish an essay thats due tomorrow over something i completely forgot about over break


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

tHERES THIS ARAB GIRL IN MY HISTORY CLASS THAT KEEPS TOUCHING HER EYEBROWS LIKE EVERY 10 SECONDS ITS SO ANNOYING


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> tHERES THIS ARAB GIRL IN MY HISTORY CLASS THAT KEEPS TOUCHING HER EYEBROWS LIKE EVERY 10 SECONDS ITS SO ANNOYING



Literally, this older dude came to talk to the class I was in, when I was in school, and spent the whole time playing with his saggy neck fat...


----------



## Llust (Jan 4, 2016)

some guy coughed in my face
like ***** excuse you, pls burn in hell


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

people are impolite nowadays :s


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> people are impolite nowadays :s



nah, just muricans


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

my eyes hurt


----------



## Jacob (Jan 4, 2016)

tonight is one of those nights where i just get lonely

got me thinking as to why i haven't felt romantically attracted to anyone in a while
I want to have a girlfriend and I try to get close to girls who i love spending time with but I just don't get "butterflies" with anyone anymore??

I loved someone a while ago but now I don't and idk if its just because these girls aren't for me or what but I am so lonely
: )


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

school


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 4, 2016)

Bleh, apparently UPS has our package. I guess I can forget any chances of it arriving early then.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 5, 2016)

ITS 12 AM


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 5, 2016)

I go down stairs like asked and we start watching the biggest loser then my dad starts talking about me needing to loose weight.... I am like dad you need it more then me, but thanks for the input I will work on that right away.... not like I am anorexic and have issues keeping weight on of all things.... oh well, to start working on that just so dad wont complain


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jan 5, 2016)

The fact that the majority of the students that go to my school only play Call of Duty without even considering other games really bothers me.

I asked some of my classmates if they had ever played Half-Life. They never did, so I told them that it's a great FPS from the 90's. Right when I said 90's, this kid just said "90's games suck!"


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 5, 2016)

Pokebub said:


> The fact that the majority of the students that go to my school only play Call of Duty without even considering other games really bothers me.
> 
> I asked some of my classmates if they had ever played Half-Life. They never did, so I told them that it's a great FPS from the 90's. Right when I said 90's, this kid just said "90's games suck!"


Did you beat him?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

the cold here uugh. at least turn on the heaters goddamnit


also i probs need to go out bc 0 lunch at home.


----------



## doveling (Jan 5, 2016)

ever since i went to go hang at his house, i have not been able to leave this house without my dad following me around
can't go down into the stores, whilst him waiting in the car park, by myself.

i'm not going to do anything silly at the local grocery shop, but i understand, i am a very sly & cunning person
welp welp


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 5, 2016)

indonbnt need this **** in my life


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

mom promised tacos for lunch today. mom lied.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 5, 2016)

Jacob said:


> tonight is one of those nights where i just get lonely
> 
> got me thinking as to why i haven't felt romantically attracted to anyone in a while
> I want to have a girlfriend and I try to get close to girls who i love spending time with but I just don't get "butterflies" with anyone anymore??
> ...



ur probs gay dude


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

focus said:


> mom promised tacos for lunch today. mom lied.



i hate this when they change plans. ah mean if ah want tacos then ah want tacos not some freaking stew or whatever


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 5, 2016)

Well, I'm most likely getting yelled at by my dad when he gets home from work tonight.
I forgot to put my trombone that I need for band in his car when he was taking me to school and so he had to drive me back home to get it and there was a lot of traffic, and I believe I made him late to work. Last time I made him late to work was two years ago and he seriously yelled at me for it.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 5, 2016)

First 6:30 wake up call in ages, I feel like so terrible


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 5, 2016)

Some repetitive homework to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

so cold here and i'm bored wooo.

also i hope that person answers cause it's p much the only one on the web.. hmm


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

ugh freaking early period i just wanna get wasted and conk out somewhere


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

My cat won't shut up and it's really stressing me out because she's crying really loud


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

i need more booze id rather be hungover than have period ache sht


----------



## glow (Jan 5, 2016)

you take jokes way too far sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

idk who that was for but. yeah my period cramps are really bad when they come so yeah booze helps lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

also so many films i wanna watch meh


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

There's nothing to eat here and I'm starving
I could really go for some tuna right now


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 5, 2016)

Some of my only friends here havent even been on in a long time....


----------



## Cory (Jan 5, 2016)

the first amendment is being ignored


----------



## boujee (Jan 5, 2016)

LHH HWD is just a mess


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 5, 2016)

bio voacb


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 5, 2016)

People.

Sometimes I wish I lived in a world where there was only myself.  I know, it sounds selfish, but honestly, it would be better in my opinion then how it is now.


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2016)

schOOL


----------



## Cory (Jan 5, 2016)

I am very displeased at certain people because I am not being treated with respect.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 5, 2016)

Cory said:


> I am very displeased at certain people because I am not being treated with respect.



i appreciate u cory ;')


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 5, 2016)

my little brother


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 5, 2016)

???????

ho?mo?logue
ˈhōməˌl?ɡ,ˈh?məˌl?ɡ/
nountechnical
plural noun: homologs
a homologous thing.

A HOMOLOGOUS THIGNDFJGDF

can?cer
ˈkansər/Submit
noun
the disease caused by an uncontrolled division of abnormal cells in a part of the body.
"he's got cancer"

he

whos writing these i demand to know


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 5, 2016)

Son of a *****. I'm sucking in Smash so bad. I got creamed by a Captain Falcon and I keep losing to Cloud.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 5, 2016)

Laryngitis :x


----------



## Zane (Jan 5, 2016)

all the hilarious stuff happens here when im sleep


----------



## tumut (Jan 5, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Son of a *****. I'm sucking in Smash so bad. I got creamed by a Captain Falcon and I keep losing to Cloud.


Cloud is pretty weak to shields because all his throws suck and his punish game is weak. Try taking advantage of his poor recovery too.


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2016)

just thinking weird thoughts..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

I have no sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

period gtfo meow thanks


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

the people i sit mextvto in histo gv meva hAed tim


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2016)

exams in a few weeks


----------



## milkyi (Jan 6, 2016)

Attention whres are annoying.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 6, 2016)

i miss tbtconfesslons ;/ forums r moar fun w drama tbh oops


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

oops we shouldn't discuss that  

also i'd kil lfor pick n mix candy meow


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2016)

my stomach hurts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> my stomach hurts



welcome to the club also i want sake


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

i need sleep or else i wont function in school


----------



## tae (Jan 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> welcome to the club also i want sake



i went to this noraebang place, and they had fruit infused sake.
sounds gross but my god it was so freaking good. i could cry.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i went to this noraebang place, and they had fruit infused sake.
> sounds gross but my god it was so freaking good. i could cry.



that sounds delish actually. i had rly good 'regular' sake at this sushi place.. mmm god could use a ****ton of bottles meow


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 6, 2016)

It was for the best, but it still hurts.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

0% effort doing anything else than drinking booze and play stupid games weeeeeeeee


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 6, 2016)

There's this guy who is the biggest douche in the world. There was a muffin in a bag that was just left and he kept hitting me on the head with it. After it hit the floor he picked it up and chucked it into my TCBY. Then just a few seconds ago he exploded a black pen and rubbed the ink all over my notes so I have to rewrite two pages of notes. 

My friends tell me it's just him being him but I just wish he got expelled or something


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 6, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> There's this guy who is the biggest douche in the world. There was a muffin in a bag that was just left and he kept hitting me on the head with it. After it hit the floor he picked it up and chucked it into my TCBY. Then just a few seconds ago he exploded a black pen and rubbed the ink all over my notes so I have to rewrite two pages of notes.
> 
> My friends tell me it's just him being him but I just wish he got expelled or something


Ask him to fight you on Smash lmao

Naw but rly, hope he gets what'll come to him eventually 8(


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> There's this guy who is the biggest douche in the world. There was a muffin in a bag that was just left and he kept hitting me on the head with it. After it hit the floor he picked it up and chucked it into my TCBY. Then just a few seconds ago he exploded a black pen and rubbed the ink all over my notes so I have to rewrite two pages of notes.
> 
> My friends tell me it's just him being him but I just wish he got expelled or something



typical.. they do this and they get away with this "boys being boys" crap.. ugh.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> There's this guy who is the biggest douche in the world. There was a muffin in a bag that was just left and he kept hitting me on the head with it. After it hit the floor he picked it up and chucked it into my TCBY. Then just a few seconds ago he exploded a black pen and rubbed the ink all over my notes so I have to rewrite two pages of notes.
> 
> My friends tell me it's just him being him but I just wish he got expelled or something



i would've beat his ass fam
if he tries that **** again
hit em' with a stunner!!







but anyway
my gal pal is in san fran and i wish i was there with her


----------



## mintellect (Jan 6, 2016)

Guy next door is working on his house or something and it's so loud. Can't you hammer your things when I'm not at home?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> Guy next door is working on his house or something and it's so loud. Can't you hammer your things when I'm not at home?



this lol ah mean people are always hammering on stuff or doing their laundry in their apartment at bad times ahhhhh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> this lol ah mean people are always hammering on stuff or doing their laundry in their apartment at bad times ahhhhh



Its better when they do it...AT 11PM IN SATURDAY / 7AM SUNDAY
Don't get me started with _the washing machine_


----------



## Squidward (Jan 6, 2016)

DDoS'ers. You can end up in jail for this, you know?


----------



## piichinu (Jan 6, 2016)

Squidward said:


> DDoS'ers. You can end up in jail for this, you know?



except no one actually does


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Its better when they do it...AT 11PM IN SATURDAY / 7AM SUNDAY
> Don't get me started with _the washing machine_



OR MOW THE LAWN AT 8 AM OR USE LEAF BLOWERS AT 7 AHHHHH


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 6, 2016)

I am ****ing allergic to lettuce of all things.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

Some kids outside are being loud and one is crying.
Very. Loudly.
please kill me now


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

they got 3 registers open and 50 people trying to check out...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

i really need to sleep but this drama is addicting


----------



## milkyi (Jan 6, 2016)

THIS IS THE NOTP. I AM SCREAMING.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

I just ate a pizza and it's hurting my stomach. I don't think it's digesting

THIS IS WHY I HATE PIZZAS UGH


----------



## Dim (Jan 6, 2016)

Everyone is so judgemental it pisses me off. -_-


----------



## Llust (Jan 6, 2016)

theres this old friend of mine and we really hate each other. i was at work today and she ended up checking out at my cashier..


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 6, 2016)

I feel like such a female dog


----------



## jiny (Jan 6, 2016)

my mom is not home so im just with my brothers


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 6, 2016)

SCHOOL


----------



## mogyay (Jan 7, 2016)

it's 5 in the morning, someone save me


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

im mad at my brother because he keeps screaming


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 7, 2016)

Ugh so it's pouring rain and I just got off of work and hydroplaning while driving has got to be one of the scariest feelings ever.
Like I feel nauseated and I was driving slow anyway, but that tight feeling in your gut when you lose control of your tires... so scary.


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2016)

slept on


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

slept way too long but idfk i needed it i was so meh last night ugh.

o well at least i have a movie to watch  :'D


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 7, 2016)

I feel so dirty after bad girls club...


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 7, 2016)

i need to be up in exactly 3 hours


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

next week is last week of my uni class **** im gonna miss it so hard


----------



## Squidward (Jan 7, 2016)

league of legends community


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 7, 2016)

the timer on quizizz give you so much pressure i hate it just use kahoot instead


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

pashmina and buck move already stupid butts.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 7, 2016)

ok right so i wanted to go to the cinema but my brother took my keys and i know my sis wanted to go more so now i'm stuck at home


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

mogyay said:


> ok right so i wanted to go to the cinema but my brother took my keys and i know my sis wanted to go more so now i'm stuck at home



*hugs* ://

also good game dude did you really have to include a fart sound in the rip of the record?! back to editing.. siiiigh


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 7, 2016)

I feel so terrible now,ugh, kill me while you can


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2016)

I am feeling soooooo tired and I have a pounding headache.


----------



## tsantsa (Jan 7, 2016)

eh i feel like me and some of my friends are talking less now and its just like :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

jesus i really hope i dont have to listen through this record just ro edit the hell out of it aaaaah i highly doubt th singer would want someone farting there wtf.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 7, 2016)

I think I've bombed another one of my mock exams today. Partially because I didn't revise enough, and partially because it's really hard to concentrate on phusics when ten minutes in you start getting really bad perios cramps and can't do **** about it till the exam ends...


----------



## reyy (Jan 7, 2016)

I feel awful


----------



## milkyi (Jan 7, 2016)

Ugh the people at school. More drama between my friends, and the girl still hasn't given up on getting under my skin. Periods and period cramps suck too.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 7, 2016)

Work is so boring, all I do is answer phones and make receipts for people buying cars.
I think I'll write fanfiction today but dang is it so boring.


----------



## mintellect (Jan 7, 2016)

My back molar that's growing in hurts, especially when I'm eating. The other three back molars didn't hurt at all when they came in. Why now?


----------



## Mao (Jan 7, 2016)

really don't want to go to school tomorrow...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

I mean I really like this song.. but it's been stuck in my head for a month..no.. more than that.. a month and some days


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 7, 2016)

my patience for kids runs so low that being around them puts me in danger of going off and i don't wanna do that since children don't deserve my attitude but jfc children are annoying


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

When I was making coffee (yes I make coffee at 7 PM, deal with it) I put in too many scoops of coffee beans.. 
Now my coffee is so bitter, it tastes metallic.


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

my mom is asleep so back to watching my brothers..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 7, 2016)

i might have insomnia idk

im self diagnosing myself with it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2016)

My mom is kinda poor atm...she spends so much for me...food, beautiful and pricey clothes, bills...she even had to spend 5,000 dollars just for my braces, which I got last year in August I think...and she works so, so so super hard at her work, yet _some people_ at her work are lazy and my mom usually has cramps and stuff bc she works so hard


----------



## Kit (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm putting off so much and it's slowly consuming me :/


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 7, 2016)

lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz lulz 

whtat a ****ing lie oh my godddddddddddddddddddd i hoenstlt y dont care what you do but dont ****ign lie dont g rlkjklrfnbmmmmmmfffddddddddddddddi ****ing knew it


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2016)

Heard my mom crying a bit in the bathroom and wanted to ask "what was wrong?" I was shut out though! ;~;


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Heard my mom crying a bit in the bathroom and wanted to ask "what was wrong?" I was shut out though! ;~;



I know how you feel, my mom sometimes does that 

Friends are being really weird, and idk if I can be their friends anymore?? They're always being weird and it's just wtf


----------



## milkyi (Jan 7, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I know how you feel, my mom sometimes does that
> 
> Friends are being really weird, and idk if I can be their friends anymore?? They're always being weird and it's just wtf



Sorry?? We are just kidding tbh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 7, 2016)

dumb people vming me like kys


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> Sorry?? We are just kidding tbh



ik but it gets annoying after a while


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm bored


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 7, 2016)

i wanna be with them


----------



## milkyi (Jan 7, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> ik but it gets annoying after a while



Um you annoy me sometimes but I don't say anything lmao


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> Um you annoy me sometimes but I don't say anything lmao



That was kind of rude, to be honest. You could've addressed it in a more polite manner..


----------



## milkyi (Jan 7, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> That was kind of rude, to be honest. You could've addressed it in a more polite manner..



I've been feeling btchy today, don't mind me.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> I've been feeling btchy today, don't mind me.



Alright. I'm sorry to have upset you/offended you in any way.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 7, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Alright. I'm sorry to have upset you/offended you in any way.



Naw man, I just wanted to tell ya.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 7, 2016)

i wanna defy all of einsteins laws


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 7, 2016)

Just got my exam schedule  and I have 2 exams in 1 day /:  

I do get 5 days off after so that alright I guess


----------



## milkyi (Jan 7, 2016)

You did this to me.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 7, 2016)

I ♥ California


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 8, 2016)

All this construction going on by my house... Wtf it's 2:30 am why are they doing this right now??? It's so loud???!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 8, 2016)

My RP partners all fell asleep and I am so lonely and don't wanna be alone but they are 3 hours ahead and all....


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 8, 2016)

its friday yay


----------



## Cailey (Jan 8, 2016)

my stupid messed up nocturnal sleep schedule


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 8, 2016)

u beed to slelepp wbut this show is so addicint lmao


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2016)

my lights are dead rip in peace


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 8, 2016)

This freaking lower back pain is killing me, I should go to a chiropractor or something because my damn back is always doing something awful, because of these damn luscious sweater kittens. WHY DID I HAVE TO BE SO WELL ENDOWED?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This freaking lower back pain is killing me, I should go to a chiropractor or something because my damn back is always doing something awful, because of these damn luscious sweater kittens. WHY DID I HAVE TO BE SO WELL ENDOWED?



Ugh.. glad mine are small although I wouldn't mind getting rid of the :[ I think you have to pay that yourself though unless you do gender correction or you get medical proof they are hurting you


----------



## milkyi (Jan 8, 2016)

I know you don't like me, you can stop trying to hide it now, thanks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

new leaf holidays cause they wont ping about move lol :[ also idc about zipper bunny cause egg **** look bad anymeow


----------



## Heyden (Jan 8, 2016)

my leg stil hurts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

with those heels i dont blame ya 

also ugh so that persona doesn't check it anymore ffffuuuuuu


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 8, 2016)

my tummy hurts


----------



## Peter (Jan 8, 2016)

my dad waits for the moment i sit down to revise to start vacuuming the whole house i swear


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm so thirsty, but I only have one bottle of water left
I am not resorting to drinking maple syrup like that one time
never again


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 8, 2016)

My alarm clock song is scary af I used to be fine with it but now it's so dreadful like OMGGGGGGGGGGGG NOOOO the song makes me feel like im in hell as soon as i hear it


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

frick buck and pashmina never move srsly do i jav to tt a year for it?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 8, 2016)

I've been waiting for my package all day. It says out for delivery, but no one has knocked or left a note yet. It's expensive so I don't want anyone to steal it or miss out on the signature if they ask for one.


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

the christmas lights are gone so my lineup is ruined


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm worried that the next time I go on Ranked Battle in Splatoon, I'll end up losing loads of times and my rank will go back down to C+ once again. I've never managed to get this close to getting rank B before.

Also I had an exam today and I'm pretty sure I did terribly at it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

can i just take this class again .___. damn im gunna miss it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

it's past midnight and im having coffee rip sleep


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 8, 2016)

i was going to watch youtube videos but i got tired so i might just sleep? )': i like sleeping but i wanted to watch some videosssss


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i was going to watch youtube videos but i got tired so i might just sleep? )': i like sleeping but i wanted to watch some videosssss



i feel ya. sometimes i want to do the same but then i conk out in the sofa like.. nope


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 8, 2016)

ITS FRIDAY OMG YESSSSSSSS NO SCHOOL WELCOMES IN THE SLEEP YES


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

I was moving my eyebrows separately to the music, and I didn't realize it. Once I realized it, I couldn't do it anymore D: 
Raising my left eyebrow is proving difficult.


----------



## Locket (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a B+ Still

But maybe I can make it go up to a A- before term ends next week

Its so ugly kill it

//cri


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 8, 2016)

tried sleeping but my mom was cooking something in the oven and the fire alarm went off waking me up

this is the 2nd time this has happened.

rip sleep


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Someone's car alarm is going off and it's tOO LOUD FRICK
I'm also thirsty and all I have is a Pepsi which is not quenching my thirst at all


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 8, 2016)

Mad Max: Fury Road sucked. 97% Rotten Tomatoes, really? I'm tired of critics rating good movies bad and bad movies good. I'm just going by my own judgement for now on. Supremely disappointed with the movie.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 8, 2016)

This is the worst on earth!
The hinges of my 3DS XL broke off today, therefore my last thing I did was sell Stitches.


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

I got a C in science


----------



## riummi (Jan 8, 2016)

THERE'S AN A PINK CONCERT RIGHT NOW AND I COULDNT GO BECAUSE IM DIRT POOR

ITS HAPPENING IN SF AND MY SIS GOT TO GO


----------



## Heyden (Jan 8, 2016)

I need a new user but idk


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

My mom is accusing me of stuff I didn't do.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 9, 2016)

0% effort, and many things I need to do... I need to start writing letters again but it's a busy night and I hate being interrupted by people which will happen, it wrecks my flow. I also need to read my book and draw some more but seriously, no effort. I also really want to buy everything but my check was smaller than I thought it would be =[[[[[


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 9, 2016)

How the heck am I supposed to survive tomorrow if I can't get any frikin sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

Pashmina and Buck MOVE THE **** OUT ALREADY


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm painfully bored.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 9, 2016)

How did it end up like this?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

so it's sunday already tomorrow aaaaah im not ready for this yet


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 9, 2016)

I just found out that the store i work at is closing in just a couple months....


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 9, 2016)

The mods are giving me ****ty reason infractions


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

People outside are riding their loud motorcycles.
Also kids are playing loudly.


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 9, 2016)

I feel fat and depressed all the time but don't do anything about it


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 9, 2016)

Grace12 said:


> I feel fat and depressed all the time but don't do anything about it



same but im only 100 pounds and im 5'8


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm bored.


----------



## boujee (Jan 9, 2016)

cramps
You can give me food but not any Tylenol? I can't even eat it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> The mods are giving me ****ty reason infractions



tell me about it lol.

also meeeh i want booze


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

> You're never going to live to be old enough to draw social security, if you keep living like you do.



Like...do you honestly...do you _really_ think I give a **** if I live to be 65 or whatever? Do you honestly think I *want* to live to be that old. I don't care if I live to see age 30. I certainly don't give a damn if I live to be in my 60s. Get the hell out of my face about it.


----------



## tae (Jan 9, 2016)

it's my 22nd birthday and all i've done today is get my puppy her last set of shots, drink a ton of coffee, and avoid facebook as much as possible.


----------



## Nekomata (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a terrible headache, and it is right on my temple. :c


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 9, 2016)

The existence of "venom sans the ****poster"


----------



## inkling (Jan 9, 2016)

My skin being sensitive due to stupid winter


----------



## Peter (Jan 9, 2016)

i just cut my thumb cutting a red onion at 2am my life is spiralling out of control


----------



## riummi (Jan 9, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> My mom is accusing me of stuff I didn't do.



story of my life


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

My cramps are burning a hole through my body and I seriously just want to kill something right now


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 9, 2016)

The hell? I'm playing Fighting Climax on the Vita and I was won three times in a row and the host kicked me for no reason. I'm pretty new to this game and I don't know any cheap tactics. Sucks since there's not a lot of lobbies to play in. These are player matches and not ranked matches too.


----------



## riummi (Jan 10, 2016)

I gotta stay up late in case the person replies with a code ;v;
and i have reading to do for a quiz on monday...NUUU i dont wanna go to school


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

tomorrow is SUNDAY


----------



## boujee (Jan 10, 2016)

I need to buy some Tims. Not sure what color though?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

binge binge binge....probably gonna wake up sick and throw up. The night looks good for me. A little self control...that'd be nice.


----------



## Sugilite (Jan 10, 2016)

Gasy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 10, 2016)

Pxter said:


> i just cut my thumb cutting a red onion at 2am my life is spiralling out of control



I do most of my cooking after 12am too, so I mean I'm there with you. Hope it healed up.

Took a bath today and the bubble bar turned my hands and finger nails and dead skin super neon pink... hope it washed off soon cause it looks like I have a weird infections of something like wth.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

sunday already frack im so not ready for next week 

also people shut up your kid and be quiet in the stairways i dont rly need another headache


----------



## teto (Jan 10, 2016)

i have homework to do and procrastination
my cramps make me want to rip the inside of my body out
SCHOOL


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2016)

my neck is seizing up again are u kidding 
looks like i might not get anything done tonight either.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 10, 2016)

Delishush said:


> i have homework to do and procrastination
> my cramps make me want to rip the inside of my body out
> SCHOOL



literally me rn


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 10, 2016)

Seriously got like 3 paper cuts in 1 night while doing my filing... like I do this everyday and just today, the first time ever, in the whole year I've worked here... three of them... in one night... K. Thanks life.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

Lance Bass got a nose job ;-; 
I just noticed it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm so not ready for next week, but at least I got to see my classmates and my teacher.. last week with em though aaah


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a Science test at some point next week. I'm fine with Science and it's just a little test, but that doesn't mean it's gonna be fun.

At least I don't have two English exams like I did last week...


----------



## Squidward (Jan 10, 2016)

Holidays are over
my life is over


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2016)

My head is spinning.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 10, 2016)

Nobody is online Mario and Sonic at the 2014 Sochi Winter Olympics online . I guess that's to be expected, but I love playing this game in the winter. I was hoping to get at least a couple matches online. I did find one person earlier lol.


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

My mom is cooking food but it smells bad


----------



## Squidward (Jan 10, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> My mom is cooking food but it smells bad



Well it's worth it if it tastes good


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

meh no subtitles on that film i wanted to watch hooray lol


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Well it's worth it if it tastes good



It actually is shrimp and I don't like shrimp so that's a downside


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> It actually is shrimp and I don't like shrimp so that's a downside



shrimps are meh. i tried eating them but i just cant lol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2016)

SHRIMPS ARE GLAMOURLICIOUS MMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Llust (Jan 10, 2016)

i wasnt hungry all day but i didnt want to eat much because i dont want my stomach to be bloated tomorrow. well i ate one piece of junk food, ended up binge eating and now im bloated. good job self


----------



## piichinu (Jan 10, 2016)

kinda wanna die


----------



## boujee (Jan 10, 2016)

piichinu said:


> kinda wanna die




Better not.



I'm still sick


----------



## Jacob (Jan 10, 2016)

mid terms got me stressin


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 10, 2016)

my room might be haunted or something cause weird, scary noises are sounding off in there


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> SOME ****BAG CLOSED MY DRUG THREAD



It's tbt what did you expect lmao.

also please put up that damn exam i wanna write :c


----------



## mogyay (Jan 11, 2016)

it's been an hour on charge and my phone's at 1% i can't wait another 6 months for this contract to end


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

...rip Bowie of course :'/

Also this week ugh and I found some old emails I shouldn't have looked at.. ****


----------



## mogyay (Jan 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> ...rip Bowie of course :'/
> 
> Also this week ugh and I found some old emails I shouldn't have looked at.. ****



man i hate that, or old facebook messages or something


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

mogyay said:


> man i hate that, or old facebook messages or something



yeah now im gonna be even more sad ah well i can always go watch breaking the waves now lol :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

Seriously Bowie. In a horrible place right now trying not to cry at work, but when I get home I am going to watch the Labyrinth and cry and sing and be really really depressed for the rest of the week/month/year who knows. I grew up to Bowie and I am so freaking wrecked.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Seriously Bowie. In a horrible place right now trying not to cry at work, but when I get home I am going to watch the Labyrinth and cry and sing and be really really depressed for the rest of the week/month/year who knows. I grew up to Bowie and I am so freaking wrecked.



can i join you? srsly im so sad right meow...


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2016)

i'm also deep in my feelings about David Bowie, I still have a poster of him on my wall from when I was 16 or 17 </3 he carried me through a lot of bad years. Very sad, but I know his life will be celebrated for decades to come. R.I.P. space prince


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

Listening to Heroes now.. ahh that movie it was in now I wanna watch it again.. "Christiane F." so so so good.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

My ear just did this feeling like when you have water stuck in it and it pops and the water comes out, except there isn't anything in my ear, it even feels cold like it's wet but there is nothing....


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My ear just did this feeling like when you have water stuck in it and it pops and the water comes out, except there isn't anything in my ear, it even feels cold like it's wet but there is nothing....



ugh i hate that or when it feel likes it's a huge wax ball stuck but there's none 

also agh put up the exam maaaaaa i wanna write.


----------



## kittmitt (Jan 11, 2016)

DELETED


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

kittmitt said:


> I think I have too many people blocked. At this rate I'm not going to be able to see any posts on here.



I hate that. I only do that if I really don't want them to write me and such...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

*****ING DAVID BOWIE DIED!!! D; *

Nobody ****ing told me ;-; Nobody tells me ****.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 11, 2016)

i forgot how much i ****in hate tumblr


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm getting impatient waiting for my stickers


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

Ugh I know I should write but I'm all a mess now..


----------



## reyy (Jan 11, 2016)

i am *DEAD* inside
lmao


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 11, 2016)

Massive hole in my sock, also I feel stressed and I'm not too sure why, It's really been effecting my Smash Bros gameplay however.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 11, 2016)

ugh i'm starting to get a cold.  so annoyed because i usually never get sick


----------



## tae (Jan 11, 2016)

i'm so sick of being sick. ;-;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

The fact that I spent the whole morning crying, because I started thinking of all the other celebrities I like that may or may not die within the next decade.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> The fact that I spent the whole morning crying, because I started thinking of all the other celebrities I like that may or may not die within the next decade.



Mhhm, this.

Also I can't do this week I just can't ahhhh frick


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 11, 2016)

kittmitt said:


> I think I have too many people blocked. At this rate I'm not going to be able to see any posts on here.



lol and you joined less than a week ago that's hilarious 

I don't want to buy school supplies because that means I'm going back to school


----------



## Locket (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm really worried because I think my friend was sent to the hospital on an ambulance today


----------



## Heyden (Jan 11, 2016)

PK FIR EPIK FIREI NOF ~O:IFHJVNPE NI  I HATE PK FIRE GO TO HELL *** U NESS PK FIRE HIR@BI EIHO~BN@:ILILN`vr2pqekfb nqbktiqn

- - - Post Merge - - -

SMASH SUXX UGHDJUVqbvn


----------



## aericell (Jan 12, 2016)

stats is probably my least favorite math class ever
can i even put favorite in the same sentence
i wanted calc 2


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 12, 2016)

I come down stairs to hang with my parents to be told now I will be cooking once a night and that when I go to "big girl school", because I am to dumb to know what college is, that I can't just make the same thing again and again. Then they ranted about how I should be like the kids on master chef jr since I am 16 and this is trivial stuff. Then my dad lectured me on how I should rub his feet because he is old and I am his kid and I have to do what he says. Like what has this even come to... I burn water when I cook and I know I need to practice, but like driving no one will give me a chance. And heck nah am I rubbing your janky feet with an extra toe.... Ugh I hate coming home, this is like my 4th lecture on how I should be and what is wrong with me in the past 7 days.....
I get they are right I need to learn but just telling me how terrible I am isn't helping.... I am never going to be good enough for anyone huh


----------



## milkyi (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm hungry but I got no food. ;-; I'm such a btch and I hate myself for it.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 12, 2016)

I WAS JOKING


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 12, 2016)

I snapped at someone when I shouldn't have and I feel pretty bad for it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

And quickly, vomit filled my mouth..............


----------



## Llust (Jan 12, 2016)

its cold as **** in the mornings but i honestly have no idea how to adjust the temp


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I come down stairs to hang with my parents to be told now I will be cooking once a night and that when I go to "big girl school", because I am to dumb to know what college is, that I can't just make the same thing again and again. Then they ranted about how I should be like the kids on master chef jr since I am 16 and this is trivial stuff. Then my dad lectured me on how I should rub his feet because he is old and I am his kid and I have to do what he says. Like what has this even come to... I burn water when I cook and I know I need to practice, but like driving no one will give me a chance. And heck nah am I rubbing your janky feet with an extra toe.... Ugh I hate coming home, this is like my 4th lecture on how I should be and what is wrong with me in the past 7 days.....
> I get they are right I need to learn but just telling me how terrible I am isn't helping.... I am never going to be good enough for anyone huh


Aw, I understand how you feel. Maybe not to that kind of level, but definitely with the parent criticizing and lecturing part, especially when they don't even encourage you (like if you're trying to help, at least be a little more positive??). 

I'm here to talk to if you're ever feeling down :')


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 12, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> Aw, I understand how you feel. Maybe not to that kind of level, but definitely with the parent criticizing and lecturing part, especially when they don't even encourage you (like if you're trying to help, at least be a little more positive??).
> 
> I'm here to talk to if you're ever feeling down :')



Thanks Vizionari, means a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

Writing, I was all determined yesterday but then these sad news and other stuff gah..


----------



## Peter (Jan 12, 2016)

I overslept way too much again


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

Pxter said:


> I overslept way too much again



I did not, mostly because mom misunderstood me cause I said I have to be at uni tomorrow and thursday and she thought it was today so I woke up lik e9.30 am fuuu


----------



## Squidward (Jan 12, 2016)

Today was tough...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

I can't write in Swedish anymore fml


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

i cant breathe out of my nose.


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2016)

i just
don't want "Hello" stuck in my head anymore


----------



## Squidward (Jan 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> I can't write in Swedish anymore fml



Why? ;o;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Why? ;o;



Because I have done my assignments the past 2 years in English and now I have to translate everything in my head.. Which takes like double the time ahah.

I can always try writing in Portuguese or Kriol.. lol.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 12, 2016)

you know what if only I cared about friendship more than a relationship or something along the lines of that because honestly i dont know either maybe my life woldnt be so ****ed up lol

oi mean in the first palce i didnt really care at all but ik dont know


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 12, 2016)

So that guy I talked about last week kicked me and stole something and won't give it back. I honestly don't want to go to school anymore


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm in a really bad mood, and it doesn't help that my mom is annoying the crap out of me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

I got so much **** over my sig because it had a guy flipping the camera off or a *censored *curse word, yet I go around seeing signatures that have straight up cussing in 'em. Wtf.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 12, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> So that guy I talked about last week kicked me and stole something and won't give it back. I honestly don't want to go to school anymore



If you have anyone in that school that can help like a teacher/principal/counselor you should get some help, this kid sounds like someone that needs to be suspended. I'm so sorry you're dealing with that crap. 

I start the new semester tomorrow and I haven't gotten a single syllabus from any of my 6 professors and it's making my anxiety go crazy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Heyden (Jan 12, 2016)

*** U CLOUD U DWEEB SWORDFIGHTER SSTOP SPAMMING UR LIMIT U SHT


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


>



WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME



Nothing


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Nothing



Omg t.t


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> Omg t.t



If I suffer, somebody else must suffer too >:]


----------



## boujee (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm debating on buying this kit full of studio brushes but that's like 100.
Mmm I need to get blenders.


----------



## kassie (Jan 12, 2016)

i need endless amounts of money

i need a job


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 12, 2016)

Back to work tomorrow. =.=


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm sick...need a nap...which would be sleep...neep sleep.


----------



## Llust (Jan 12, 2016)

i feel like **** rn x'D there's this girl in my fine arts class who blurts out weeaboo **** all the time thinking its funny yet it's annoying af. i honestly feel like punching her whenever she talks. she asked this guy at our group if her anime fanart was good. he stared at it for awhile and in the most sarcastic tone possible, he was like 'yeah, looks great!' i think he even rolled his eyes lol. it was pretty clear that it was sarcasm (i checked in with him after class and hed verified that it was and intentionally made it obvious) but she thought he was serious. i found this rather laughable, so i was like did u even hear the sarcasm in his voice??

i basically just said that he was obviously lying and that her art looks like ****, which i didn't mean to say at all. i meant to sound sarcastic but i didnt mean to use those set of words. this is what happens when a person with barely any social skills tries being funny


----------



## Lumira (Jan 13, 2016)

exams next week and I'm super stressed out >_<

plus my lips are super chapped right now and hurt like heck.


----------



## focus (Jan 13, 2016)

i'm trying to start using tumblr again but im flopping at this. i have no idea what to do


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm going to cosplay Canals of Venice and a box of rice at the same time rip


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm just wondering what the answer to that could be and if it was supposed to be simple...


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 13, 2016)

The next cosplay I wanna do would look better if I dropped like 10 pounds.... ugh


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2016)

backgrounds are the bane of my existence


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 13, 2016)

one hour into Spanish homework assignment 1/3. Only had to get 90% and min 65 problems.... I am at problem 205 and 83% I have made 30 mistakes and each time it was so dumb like I added a letter cause I mashed the key board or I missed an n.... overall about to give up because I am so frustrated after the terrible day I had yesterday and way to much to do today.... I haven't had a good day in two months now.....


----------



## kassie (Jan 13, 2016)

just spent an hr coming up with a new skype name


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's almost 5 am. I just can't sleep tonight. ..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 13, 2016)

when you try to stay up late because you have a day off and you sleep early and through the alarm :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)

frick you did not have to write that ;; 

oh well.. let's hope i can do this one as good then


----------



## boujee (Jan 13, 2016)

cramps


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 13, 2016)

Had a dream that the first person I fell in love with was around and we were in a relationship, etc. 

If I could just never dream about that person anymore, that'd be great. It makes me miss them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)

nothing much actually.. i passed my first essay thing and i had this bamf convo with a classmate. also my teacher is a bit creepy ;; buuuut i kinda like her anyways


----------



## focus (Jan 13, 2016)

I NEED A MASSAGE SO BAD RIGHT NOW


----------



## glow (Jan 13, 2016)

tmw u have no running water lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)

m3ow_ said:


> tmw u have no running water lmao



yes ugh.. i hate when they fiddle with the water here cause you cant take a dump unless you prepare water from the day before.. first world problems but yea..

also i want more cream puffs/semla. someone fork some here.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 13, 2016)

I can't understand how my teacher want us to make perfect triptych in less than 10 min.


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2016)

head's hurting so bad now its making me feel sick ripperoni


----------



## tae (Jan 13, 2016)

i finally got this great idea on how to progress my main town, but i'm waiting on a cycle town to ping for my 10th villager so i can work on pwp's without worrying about a random move in. gahhhhhhhhh all these great ideas put to halt for now. my motivation is going to wither away.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 13, 2016)

Greta looks like Gilbert Gottfried. 
I can't take her seriously anyomre.


----------



## glow (Jan 13, 2016)

That weird anxiety u get when someone has ignored u for over 24 hrs


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 13, 2016)

m3ow_ said:


> That weird anxiety u get when someone has ignored u for over 24 hrs


Try six months and all they say is sorry, no reason or anything.

Now THAT sucks.


----------



## kassie (Jan 13, 2016)

m3ow_ said:


> That weird anxiety u get when someone has ignored u for over 24 hrs



that is literally the _worst_ feeling in the world


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 13, 2016)

wtf mom you're getting super frustrated and blame it all on me? lol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 13, 2016)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Disclaimer: I have nothing against Asians.
> 
> At work yesterday, a trio of Asians came in wearing doctors' masks. Knowing it was a trend to wear those at some point, I helped them find a pair of shoes, and they politely removed their masks to speak with me.
> 
> ...



karma hurts


----------



## jiny (Jan 13, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> wtf mom you're getting super frustrated and blame it all on me? lol



that's how my mom is 

anyways, i saw an old friend of mine at school and let's just say she's not like how she was in kindergarten...


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

i have no real friends i trust.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 13, 2016)

im 5'8" and weigh 120 pounds IM FAT UGH


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 13, 2016)

I have so much to do, and so much has been procrastinated.  It always goes like this: I wake up, thinking today is gonna be the day I'll finally get lots of stuff achieved.  At night, I still have so much to do, I'm tired because I haven't slept well since I haven't really accomplished much and I'm stressing out because it'll slowly pile up over the weekend and to the next week.

The same thing every single day, every week, every month.  There's no break from it.  In my free time I don't know what to do anymore either; I've done everything I need to and I don't really know what to do anymore.  Instead of enjoying the time by myself, I'm worrying about what I should do.  Even though there's nothing I need to do, it still bothers me.

It's like the stress from procrastination left a hole in me, and now that I'm not procrastinating anymore, it's indirectly affecting me.  I just want a break from life.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 13, 2016)

I finally had my first meal of the day, at 7:15pm

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> im 5'8" and weigh 120 pounds IM FAT UGH



I feel, 5'1" 99 pounds, I get bullied a lot irl about being fat.... people suck


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 13, 2016)

as i brush my teeth, i wonder

what the fucj is wrong with me lol


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 13, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I finally had my first meal of the day, at 7:15pm
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ummm who are these people? if this is serious then i think they belong in a mental institution.  that sounds pretty underweight


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 13, 2016)

i cry too much when i concerns me being pathetic lol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 13, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> ummm who are these people? if this is serious then i think they belong in a mental institution.  that sounds pretty underweight



lol funny when it comes from people using american standards


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2016)

my stiff neck may not be done with me yet it seems.. but i wanna keep working on this. Q.Q
also not bothering me exactly but this place is always hella dead at this time


----------



## focus (Jan 14, 2016)

i'm so behind on SQ help


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 14, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> wtf mom you're getting super frustrated and blame it all on me? lol



My mom in a nutshell...


----------



## focus (Jan 14, 2016)

update: im good on SQ. just tried to file my nails into an almond shape while watching SQ and i kinda sorta flopped terribly. my pointer's aight tho


----------



## lars708 (Jan 14, 2016)

m3ow_ said:


> That weird anxiety u get when someone has ignored u for over 24 hrs



Omg yes... I have that so much it is terrible! It feels like i failed at life lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2016)

last day in class except next monday when we need to go there and hand it in... it was a bit sad but I learned a lot and got a lot of interesting views and new obsessions, both musically and film-wise.. frick imma miss it so hard ;o;

- - - Post Merge - - -

also fff RIP Alan Rickman :/ Forever 'die hard'...


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 14, 2016)

I am so tired an dizzy, something is wrong but nothing is


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2016)

...I'm having way too much feelings.

Like.. I really really liked the class, my teacher is so good and we got to see a lot fo interesting things and the guests/-teachers we had was really interesting.. especially this old political filmmaker guy that brought one of his own works he did with his then-partner and told us a lot of things about that and his/their other works.. and the assignments have been really fun even if the words took time to come out through the fingers sometimes..

Which goes the other way cause this is the final week of it, had the last class today so now I only need to finish this final assignments, hand it in latest monday morning and then it's.. done. Gonna be empty asf.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 14, 2016)

I want to stay home today.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 14, 2016)

i just can't be bothered to get of my *** and get my stylus

even tho trying to type how i usually do is too much effort so i'm typing in all lowercase

why must the wii u gamepad be so ****in big


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2016)

Trying to talk/make conversations with people who're somewhat decently famous on Youtube (Range of 5k Subs or whatever) Not saying I'd be trying to stalk them, but they always reply to other people's comments but not mine? I'm just asking basic questions here about their content and it's like, gee thanks.

I mean, I'm glad to be friends with PhoenixMaster, but I wanna be friends with other good Youtube smashers too.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2016)

wow that was not a good idea now i got all these freaking ideas again ahhh


----------



## boujee (Jan 14, 2016)

My doctor's appointment isn't till this upcoming Tuesday and I've just been feeling like sht.
I keep having skip heart beats and sometimes they hurt.
I've been eating way too much and sleeping in way too much. Even after I'm done sleeping I'm still sleep deprived and lack any type of energy. It takes me about a hour to get going and if I do I'm just back to being deprived.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 14, 2016)

What's bothering me.... hm... people who can't take a joke. Lmao.


----------



## riummi (Jan 14, 2016)

presentations for class next week :c


----------



## Javocado (Jan 14, 2016)

my head she aches


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 14, 2016)

:^) people


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

I need a good horror movie...i just....I need to watch one. ugh.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 14, 2016)

NO


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

srsly im literally crying right now


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 14, 2016)

oml I'm laughing sooo hard xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 14, 2016)

AHEM , NO


----------



## aericell (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 14, 2016)

i need to get my anger management before i start hurting people i swear to god


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

All these flavors and yall choose to be salty.... tsk tsk....


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 14, 2016)

reasons for me to leave this site


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

we don't want to get the thread closed, do we pal??


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 14, 2016)

The salt in general on the forums is what's bothering me tbh


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 14, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> we don't want to get the thread closed, do we pal??



exactly. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> The salt in general on the forums is what's bothering me tbh



S A M E LUC


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

you guys are being so cute


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 14, 2016)

chocolatte said:


> exactly.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Like literally everyone who posted on this thread in the last hour or so has contributed salt.
Y'all need to learn to go without salt; what do you think poor people did thousands of years ago?

Also the salt on other social media sites is bothering me too :/


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 14, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> Like literally everyone who posted on this thread in the last hour or so has contributed salt.
> Y'all need to learn to go without salt; what do you think poor people did thousands of years ago?
> 
> Also the salt on other social media sites is bothering me too :/



Yeeeeeeeeees preach Luc preach baby
 I'm trying really hard not to be salty it's just lmao


----------



## inkling (Jan 14, 2016)

today i went to the doctor (its been years) and I had to do all this bloodwork plus get 2 vaccines. I was there for hours and they took like 6 tubes of blood and i almost backed out but i did what i was suppose to do it and i literally never felt so horrible in my life. I wish I just passed out like a normal person but instead i got incredibly sick light headed nauseous heart beating and it felt like it lasted forever. the worst feeling ever. and ive felt so incredibly sad all day for no reason. im just so depressed and alone.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 14, 2016)

I can't take it anymore, I'm gonna blow.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> I can't take it anymore, I'm gonna blow.



don't do it buttercups.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 14, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> I can't take it anymore, I'm gonna blow.



POK NO ;______________;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

This salt would have never happened under Trump.


----------



## inkling (Jan 14, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> lol funny when it comes from people using american standards



lol, what standards are you using? european catwalk standards? don't tell me all asian people are anorexic or you need to get your head out of somewhere


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Literally, though...everybody complaining about salt, and nobody has the time to recommend a good horror movie. Shameful.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 14, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Literally, though...everybody complaining about salt, and nobody has the time to recommend a good horror movie. Shameful.



I'm too petrified to watch actual horror movies I'm a loser x'DD


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

WHATS WRONG WITH BEING WHATS WRONG WITH BEING WHATS WRONG WITH BEING CONFIDENT A HUH HUH?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

chocolatte said:


> I'm too petrified to watch actual horror movies I'm a loser x'DD



xD What a shame. Horror movies are great. I'll find one, though.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 14, 2016)

inkling said:


> lol, what standards are you using? european catwalk standards? don't tell me all asian people are anorexic or you need to get your head out of somewhere



That is rather rude to say to some people. Anorexia is serious and not something that that should be joked about. Ranting at someone about it is not helping, of anything that can create more issues. Think about what you say when talking about serious eating disorders please...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 14, 2016)

m gonna get a bad grad eon teh math etest tommrow my grade wil probably drop im gonna fail on exams ************ whb doesnt our teacher post the keys how am i supposed ti know what im doignis right


----------



## Aali (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm bothered by the fact that in less than a year, BarackDubs will run out of content ;-;
I love you back


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 14, 2016)

Aali said:


> I'm bothered by the fact that in less than a year, BarackDubs will run out of content ;-;
> I love you back



preach ;-;


----------



## inkling (Jan 14, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> That is rather rude to say to some people. Anorexia is serious and not something that that should be joked about. Ranting at someone about it is not helping, of anything that can create more issues. Think about what you say when talking about serious eating disorders please...



excuse me? That was not a joke. I'm a rather serious (& literal) person. You guys aren't the only ones that are allowed to speak about your "food" issues. Also her posts aren't kept just to this thread. She assumed I was a dude and shaming me for my height in another thread and putting me down saying she's superior, when all her posts seem to talk about food. So literally get out.

like my post quoted her saying "oh american standards" WTF.


----------



## Aali (Jan 14, 2016)

chocolatte said:


> preach ;-;



You---used---to--call---me---on---my---cell---phone


----------



## kassie (Jan 14, 2016)

i feel like i've seen the word "salt" far too many times today.


----------



## inkling (Jan 14, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> WHATS WRONG WITH BEING WHATS WRONG WITH BEING WHATS WRONG WITH BEING CONFIDENT A HUH HUH?



nothing. rep your  shiz. let em know.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

i dont even know whats happening anymore pls chill ppl.


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2016)

stop calling me a koreaboo guys.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 14, 2016)

inkling said:


> excuse me? That was not a joke. I'm a rather serious (& literal) person. You guys aren't the only ones that are allowed to speak about your "food" issues. Also her posts aren't kept just to this thread. She assumed I was a dude and shaming me for my height in another thread and putting me down saying she's superior, when all her posts seem to talk about food. So literally get out.
> 
> like my post quoted her saying "oh american standards" WTF.



This just seemed very rude to me "don't tell me all asian people are anorexic or you need to get your head out of somewhere" I didn't mean you couldn't speak but this is just seemed rude.


----------



## inkling (Jan 14, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> This just seemed very rude to me "don't tell me all asian people are anorexic or you need to get your head out of somewhere" I didn't mean you couldn't speak but this is just seemed rude.



then where else is she going? "im fat at 5'9 and 100 pds" others "thats not fat" her "shut up with your american standards" her "north korea is awesome " yes, north korea. so i was crying all day and i came here to rant so just bc you have personal issues and just bc you wanna buddy buddy with a bad person don't tell me im being rude bc you have your own person issues when im just saying what she said "american standards" is f'd up. just try and be nice and see when people are wrong. Like try and be objective or something. What i said was the equivalent of south park making fun of jews and plastic surgery. it wasn't coming from a place to specifically shame people with eating disorders and i am not sorry to you bc i was not even personally speaking to you and you're not getting the context and my pov. no, i was not being rude to people with eating disorders. i was being rude to an empty headed vapid superficial person that likes to shame others.


----------



## seliph (Jan 14, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> stop calling me a koreaboo guys.



oh how the turns have tabled


----------



## tae (Jan 15, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> stop calling me a koreaboo guys.



oh my god.


----------



## riummi (Jan 15, 2016)

i have to talk to my dad in an hour or so


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 15, 2016)

riummi said:


> i have to talk to my dad in an hour or so



About what, if you don't mind me asking? Is it anything bad?


----------



## riummi (Jan 15, 2016)

Bloobloop said:


> About what, if you don't mind me asking? Is it anything bad?



its his usual "we need to go over your homework" talk which is basically just me being accussed of slacking off so = = not looking forward to it lol


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 15, 2016)

riummi said:


> its his usual "we need to go over your homework" talk which is basically just me being accussed of slacking off so = = not looking forward to it lol



Aw, that sucks ;w; Good luck! My mom is super hardcore about my grades :')


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 15, 2016)

people using anecdotal observations like they're statistics


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 15, 2016)

When I actually win a match in Fighting Climax the person quits so it doesn't count for me. Give me a break.


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2016)

i haven't exercised in over 3 weeks and i feel like a lump of lard


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 15, 2016)

I hate this stupid apartment more than I hate anything else on earth right now. I also hate this stupid town that this stupid apartment exists in. I need to transfer.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2016)

swimming season's starting soon .-. going to busy as _hell_ this semester...


----------



## tae (Jan 15, 2016)

man i'm so anxious.


----------



## Katattacc (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a cold  and my ex is now a teacher at the college I go to.. I'm still crazy about him.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 15, 2016)

im like 80% anxiety and 20% dead aaAAAa


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 15, 2016)

oK so my therapost is 10 minutes late..,,,,,


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

pashmina goddamnit move already like i have already 78 pics of you i dont want more also we are bff. SO PING- pls


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2016)

i miss him


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

my lips stop being so dry and broke i cant eat smh


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2016)

agghh why did this tool wait until the end of the month to sell me pink rose seeds, i s2g if there's one area where this game really suffers it's the availability and stocking of items


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2016)

i know i did bad on my math test i didnt finsih it and i couldnt remmeber how to change into vertex form im tryung not to cry


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

why do i keep lsitening to this music now it only makes me even more sad and empty..


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 15, 2016)

That moment when you buy from a company called RushHourWholesalers and it takes them three days to ship a controller. I really wanted them to ship it the next day after I ordered it so it could get here before my break ends.



Moko said:


> why do i keep lsitening to this music now it only makes me even more sad and empty..



I feel ya. I swear a part of me gets a kick out of listening to it.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 15, 2016)

not really feeling myself lately... hm.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 15, 2016)

i did like 10 push ups yesterday and my muscles are hurting so much i'm in such bad shape omg


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 15, 2016)

Regigigas won't turn Purple for me, just do it already 8^(


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

thanks for the likes.. i rly rly like the bissau-guinean and cabo verdian music i've listened, and also Luis cilia.. thank you teacher and filmmaker dude.. lol


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2016)

I totally bombed some of the mock exams I did last week and I think the grades will be shown on my next progress report oops

Also, more or less everyone else I know has a boyfriend/girlfriend and I'm still stuck in the friendzone with zero chance of getting out


----------



## milkyi (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm just a certain 'birds' problem. It's like I'm not even a person to them.


----------



## Llust (Jan 15, 2016)

ugh, i just found out i have a 75% in history :/ i'm not sure what the letter grade for it is for our district; some people are saying it's a B, others say its a C


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 15, 2016)

cramps suk


----------



## riummi (Jan 15, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> cramps suk



same ;c


----------



## Ariel. (Jan 15, 2016)

my house smells like dog food


----------



## milkyi (Jan 15, 2016)

Those few words killed my heart.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2016)

I love tbt and it's a great place to rant so I hope I don't annoy some people on here when I rant cos sometimes I feel like I might be attention seekery or something

anyways my math grade is an -A now and I feel like today I have been being really weird esp when I've been greeting people or something and a lot of other things 
kdhflkdnjngkjadkfj


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 15, 2016)

sIRENS

EVERYWHERE

They're too loud. I mean, come on! It's 9 PM on a Saturday I'm trying to watch some documentaries 
not be part of some murder mystery jeez

(don't make fun of me ;^; this happened last Saturday but I was too lazy to post =u=)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 15, 2016)

i'm sleepy. at 9 pm. on a friday.


----------



## jiny (Jan 15, 2016)

i found out something terrible at school


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 15, 2016)

I rejected some kid in school and he started crying.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 15, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I hate this stupid apartment more than I hate anything else on earth right now. I also hate this stupid town that this stupid apartment exists in. I need to transfer.



I didn't think it would get worse in less than 24 hours BUT IT DID

please just kill me please


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 15, 2016)

My first year of teaching is challenging and I'm trying to learn without taking things personally.  I have a good relationship with my team and boss so I'll be ok!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 16, 2016)

Damn, it's bad enough I suck at this game, but when people use the cheap long ranged spam tactics it just kills all enjoyment for me.


----------



## focus (Jan 16, 2016)

school tomorrow. 
siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

e
x
a
m
s


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 16, 2016)

Everything. Everyone dying. Being over emotional. Being super tired because my family was being really loud when I slept...


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 16, 2016)

I started crying.... now I can't stop.... everything makes me sad.... lonely.... tired


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

it's all over soon.. it feels like it. sure i can continue writing on my own and hopefully see some people as well, but.. right now i just want to live those things again.. i want to hear and watch everything.

also this music is so good and i have so good memories with em.. but yeah it's a bit sad.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 16, 2016)

this lying pos


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

nintendo's wifi server like come on. i totally wanna buy igb for tbt but if it's gonna flip ass everytime i go to someone.. even with saving im not so sure.

(yeah i could probably use re-tail however that works)


----------



## Zane (Jan 16, 2016)

i need like 500$ to update my wardrobe
and that's just for shirts


----------



## kassie (Jan 16, 2016)

not having photoshop anymore is a real struggle. starting to regret uninstalling it lmao

what took me 2 hours could have taken me like 20 minutes （｀ᇂ_ᇂ） and it looks like **** too oh god i should just go to bed


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

cartons.. and ****ing styrofoam. ugh


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2016)

so ugly


----------



## Peter (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm going out for my friends birthday tonight but it's forecast to be 2?C and snowing...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

Pxter said:


> I'm going out for my friends birthday tonight but it's forecast to be 2?C and snowing...



It's been like - 16 C and snow/ice here like all week(end) so ech 2 is nothing lol.

also i should finish this thing now.. but ugh feeling sad


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

omg lag posts.

oh well i wish nintendo didn't crap i need igb


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

im not good enough uGGH


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

umm i have to remove 300 words rip


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

also it's way more meh now that i had to do that.. buuuut i think i'll manage. it's not as good as the previous assignment.. i know it already rip


----------



## Albuns (Jan 16, 2016)

Why does school feel the need to throw projects and tests due on the same dang day?


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

do they always have to argue..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

ahh i hope she rly likes this text

also that i cant take this class again frick im just gonna go writing on my own then and ask certain people if they are interested....


----------



## glow (Jan 16, 2016)

Welp its gonna take me an extra year to graduate lmao


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

literally crying because i ruin everything


----------



## kassie (Jan 17, 2016)

having more than two tabs open at once gives me anxiety


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 17, 2016)

I can't seem to do anything right. I'm not perfect and I make mistakes sometimes. No matter how hard I try I feel like I'm the bad guy.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 17, 2016)

MY LEGS ARE SORE AF FROM DANCING ALL DAY TO PERFUME SONGS
OW IT HURTS WHEN I WALK


----------



## milkyi (Jan 17, 2016)

stop white washing my characters


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 17, 2016)

This dress is cute af because glow in the dark + skeletons + pockets is the best combo ever, and I get a million compliments, but  it sits weird in places, like under my armpits when I am sitting and have my arms angled in (like right now typing) it is kind of uncomfortable... =[ and when I sit it like folds up above my tum so each time I stand I have to pull it down so I don't flash my hoo-ha. Damn you cute dress! You know i love you too much to do anything about it...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

aah gotta finish text. i'm so so not satisfied with some parts and i wanted to make it longer i hope she likes it


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

it was a bit of a challenge and i totally wish i could re-edit like everything but i cant rly write a new on ein 9 hours lol

i hope she likes it, just gonna spell-check it(yeah i know word has it auto but bc i mix languages in it it ****s).. and check the sources and refs i guess.. but ugh im so not satisfied but ya cant write it all now.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

lmao he hates me for the stupidest reason ever


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 17, 2016)

im banned from a chatzy because they were being asses last night. All I did was clear the chat twice, mod said they were going to ban me temoprarily if I cleared again, I cleared when I left. Considering not going back for a bit even when I'm unbanned


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 17, 2016)

what are you trying to prove??? llloooool


----------



## milkyi (Jan 17, 2016)

Justina said:


> im banned from a chatzy because they were being asses last night. All I did was clear the chat twice, mod said they were going to ban me temoprarily if I cleared again, I cleared when I left. Considering not going back for a bit even when I'm unbanned


did you not understand that we were joking, and not meaning anything of what we said to eachother?? lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

tbt drama yay

also its 1 am i should sleep but frick i need to finish edit this


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 17, 2016)

DELETED


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 17, 2016)

Justina said:


> really though, i kept thinking about it, realizing you guys are leaving a bad influence on me. hell, its probably your fault i even started to self harm. just tell someone to unban me so i can go in for a sec



If we're leaving a  bad influence on you, then don't come back to the chat.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

prays this doesn't get closed


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 17, 2016)

DELETED


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 17, 2016)

Once again I am the only one playing Mario and Sonic at the 2014 Sochi Winter Olympic Games in the whole world . I can't find a single user.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 17, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> prays this doesn't get closed



same.
the people who start the salt in this thread is what bothers me the most tbh.  they should try to keep their posts so it's unobvious who they're talking about, because otherwise this is just a confessions thread.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

it's 6:39 pm and it's already super dark like tf


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 17, 2016)

tired of college. can't wait for it to end, literally counting down the days.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 17, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: <3



If you didn't like it, and my reactions, why did you ever say that you loved me?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 17, 2016)

to start off , im gay


----------



## kassie (Jan 17, 2016)

children are funny


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 17, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Spoiler: .-.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean, stop acting like it's our fault. Someone decided to be a jerk and, naturally, we defended ourselves.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 17, 2016)

no


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm bothered by the fact that everything 11 year olds touch gets ruined :\
This site, schools, my public transportation rides back home, etc. Why are they so angry? Take your naptime.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 17, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Spoiler: .-.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Lennon said:


> I'm bothered by the fact that everything 11 year olds touch gets ruined :\
> This site, schools, my public transportation rides back home, etc. Why are they so angry? Take your naptime.



PREACH IT. God, I wasn't this bad when I was 11, yeah I was lol so random but I wasn't trying to be edgy.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 17, 2016)

enjoy the closing of this thread


----------



## kassie (Jan 17, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> PREACH IT. God, I wasn't this bad when I was 11, yeah I was lol so random *but I wasn't trying to be edgy.*



but you are now at age... 14?


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

can we stop starting drama any chance we get


----------



## milkyi (Jan 17, 2016)

kassie said:


> but you are now at age... 14?



Yeah, that ...time that happened was stupid. I'm honestly cringing at myself, and wishing I could punch my past self.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 17, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> can we stop starting drama any chance we get



yeah, please.  I'd like to not have another nice thing taken away from me because others can't be nice themselves.


----------



## boujee (Jan 17, 2016)

I really want to see the deadpool movie but it's rated R.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 17, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I really want to see the deadpool movie but it's rated R.



You're not 17?


----------



## boujee (Jan 17, 2016)

Mariah said:


> You're not 17?




I am but where I live only 18+ can see it.
I'm also not sure if it's a gag for the R-rating.


----------



## Albuns (Jan 17, 2016)

Trying to argue why it's not "manly" to whip your privates out in front of people with a friend is about one of the dumbest debates I have ever gotten myself in...


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 17, 2016)

I keep trying to make a star out of polymer clay but it's coming out terribleeeeeee
and i have no mold to use so this is trickier


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 17, 2016)

Being an adult and seeing children arguing...is very....weird. 

in any case, uhm...I forgot what was bothering me. Got distracted. Thanks, guys *tips hat*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, no. I remember...

Even social interactions online give me anxiety...that's what it was. 
Y'ALL DIDN'T DO A VERY GOOD JOB OF DISTRACTION! YOU'RE ALL GETTING A GOLD STAR REMOVED!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 17, 2016)

****ing acne


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 17, 2016)

well that was pretty rude


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 17, 2016)

Sigh. So much family fighting.


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

I really want to draw and I really want to slep, so I'm just lurking the forums until I get inspired orpass out ;_;


----------



## Llust (Jan 18, 2016)

i just ate a **** ton of rice crackers, like a whole pack of them. its like 170 calories every three crackers too, soo..i ****ed up. i bought an extra bag, but i dont want to binge eat tomorrow again - so knowing how bad my memory is, i hid one small pack of rice crackers all over my room so i'd have to look for them. forcing myself to stop looking after i find one pack, but idk. thats how bad my self control is lmao


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 18, 2016)

stardusk said:


> i just ate a **** ton of rice crackers, like a whole pack of them. its like 170 calories every three crackers too, soo..i ****ed up. i bought an extra bag, but i dont want to binge eat tomorrow again - so knowing how bad my memory is, i hid one small pack of rice crackers all over my room so i'd have to look for them. forcing myself to stop looking after i find one pack, but idk. thats how bad my self control is lmao



lmao i dont have to worry about this bc fast metabolism

AND MY STOMACH HURTSSSSSSSSSSSSSS OMGGGGGGGG I THINK I ATE SOMETHING BAD


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

i ate this milk and cereal bar in the morning then i saw the wrapper.. it was expired

now i am paranoid i'll get sick



my leg hurts so much and i never even walked or anything it just randomly hurts.. what's wrong with you leg stop hurting


----------



## glow (Jan 18, 2016)

holy christ can you please just tell me. tell me what is going on here. I cannot stand this. you act like everything is fine. I left you alone the whole weekend to give you space. thinking you'd get back to me when you wanted to talk. but nothing. this is a joke you can't possibly think it's ok to treat someone like this. I've been sick to my stomach for hours and I just want to be done with this. I hate feelings and I hate the fact that I feel this way about you.

o but when I ignore you because I'm busy, it's an ultimatum, it's all over unless I go see you. jfc. /endrant at least I feel a little better


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 18, 2016)

weeaboos need to get slapped in the face with a chair


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 18, 2016)

I feel so worthless


----------



## kassie (Jan 18, 2016)

crazy how such a small thing can have such a big impact on a relationship


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 18, 2016)

This pen keeps getting all globby and ruining everything!!!!! Like I am now covered in pen... thanks. -_________-


----------



## Zane (Jan 18, 2016)

my neck and shoulders have been killing me for 2 days now T_T i want a massage


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

i wanna kill my printer but i dont wanna buy more ink now lol.

also this class is over... omg im gonna miss it ffffuuu


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 18, 2016)

netflix isn't working :c


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 18, 2016)

mah belly hurts rn ;-;


----------



## nami26 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have school tomorrow


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 18, 2016)

UHG, still half an hour left of work and time is just draggggggggging. =[ Please stop.


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

my dad logged me out of spotify so i have to use pandora


----------



## milkyi (Jan 18, 2016)

I ALWAYS THOUGHT CURIOUS GEORGE HAD A TAIL, MY MIND IS BLOWN.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

trying so hard not to cry ://


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 18, 2016)

he keeps trash talking everything i like and then when i tell him it hurts me, he says, "oh stop being such a cry baby."


----------



## boujee (Jan 18, 2016)

all this fcking homework
gotta do a dbq
a whole packet that was supposed to be assigned during winter break
3 current events
some spanish worksheet
and so much more


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

i totally forgot i had a 80 question review homework due tomorrow fml


----------



## skarmory (Jan 18, 2016)

finals finals finals I gotta study but I can't focus


----------



## Peter (Jan 18, 2016)

the stupid threads in brewster's cafe


----------



## Jacob (Jan 18, 2016)

Already 4 o'clock yikes


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

idk what is going on lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

i need to gtfo of here for reals.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 18, 2016)

I have nothing to do


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> I have nothing to do



talk with me for 3 hours about obscure music and films.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

im boarder than bored.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

(also that 3 hours example i had an actual irl conversation with a class mate.. )

also people who think politics and sports can't be mentioned in the same context. like frick it's politics.. and will always be


----------



## milkyi (Jan 18, 2016)

RENA IS GOING TO KILL CHERRY ONCE SHE SEE'S THIS.


----------



## glow (Jan 18, 2016)

all these basic threads in brewsters cafe jfc


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 18, 2016)

This entire forum tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

m3ow_ said:


> all these basic threads in brewsters cafe jfc



tbt drama lel.also lol my end of essay i think there is a word too much lol


----------



## Zane (Jan 18, 2016)

its only 3 pm and im getting tired noo..


----------



## Locket (Jan 18, 2016)

Every
Single 
Time 
I'm 
On
Wifi
Nintendo
Puts
The
Servers
Down
For
Maintence



Spoiler



Animal Crossing: New Leaf

Currently, the network service is undergoing maintenance. 
Some network services may be unavailable at this time 
due to server maintenance. 
We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.

Date and time:
From Monday, January 18, 2016 2:00 PM - Monday, January 18, 2016 6:00 PM Pacific Time

Affected Services:
All network services


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

im really sick and not improving, ugh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

After I say/type something...I completely forget what it was, almost every time.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 18, 2016)

PACIFY HER, SHE'S GETTING ON MY NERVES.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 18, 2016)

i hate when my threads get locked


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 18, 2016)

everything is worse when I am around, I just should go away


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't need _you_ to validate my existence, ty.


----------



## boujee (Jan 18, 2016)

waiting on my response to my fcking infraction


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 18, 2016)

im so sensitive.


----------



## riummi (Jan 18, 2016)

AGHEIOHOIHVNOHOEHUOEGBUOEORHWUVNIOERUWHO


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

same ^

i want to cry but my brother's around and he's going to tell my mom and she'll ask me so much stuff and its just uh.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 18, 2016)

im just gonna spill 
 like
   milk



Spoiler



if i was a problem, you would've done something about it instead of 'getting someone's approval' 
 if i really was getting on your nerves, you would've 'pacified' me instantly. you wouldn't of waited.
you couldn't tackle me directly and talk about the problem? but you could indirectly?
 all i ever wanted turned out to be some mirage. fake. p l a s t i c. 
need i reminisce you, i would've left if you told me to. yet you had to hold your tongue? pathetic.



sick to my stomach.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 18, 2016)

There is a mouse in my room and it won't shut up, I want to sleep but it's squeaking non stop and is keeping me awake.

Get caught by the trap already smh


----------



## riummi (Jan 18, 2016)

oh no i have to talk about my hw AGAIN 
god everything is worse when my dad comes back home bc he is an annoying ----


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2016)

my therapist said i have depression


----------



## milkyi (Jan 18, 2016)

I didn't want to hurt your feelings, that's why I kept my trap shut.


----------



## riummi (Jan 18, 2016)

i am so hungry
"dinner will be made soon"
yea in like an hour AGHHH 
i need my food


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

If I get on your nerves, say it to my face.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

*I keep reading this as "Constipated Phase 2"*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't know what to say next while texting so its kinds awkward after


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2016)

I always tend to fake laugh when people show me "funny stuff" lately because I don't want to be awkard or make the person feel bad 
idk I feel really fake but I don't want to be rude

hobnnestly though I only feel genuinely amused if its with my friends or something really hillarious


----------



## aericell (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2016)

School tomorrow.


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

there's school tomorrow and i don't want to go tbh ; O ;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 19, 2016)

I start my first day of the next semester on Wednesday. Also, I gave my sister the book I used for my Women's Studies class I took a year and a half ago since the professor required the same one, and the professor is already asking for the 6th edition when I have the 5th. What a joke.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 19, 2016)

What the hell happened to Brewster's Cafe? 
I used to be intimidated to even go in there because of serious discussions/topics....now it's a bunch of stupid question, except a few....the ****...


----------



## milkyi (Jan 19, 2016)

My head is killing me, I have a project due tomorrow and I really don't want to present. I just finished it and submitted it, but I feel like I did a half @ss job. Even though anyone won't say 'oh your presentation/project sucked' I can just feel them judging me with their eyes. Oh the joys of Glossophobia and Scopophobia.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 19, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> My head is killing me, I have a project due tomorrow and I really don't want to present. I just finished it and submitted it, but I feel like I did a half @ss job. Even though anyone won't say 'oh your presentation/project sucked' I can just feel them judging me with their eyes. Oh the joys of Glossophobia and Scopophobia.



Once, when I was in 8th grade (a long time ago), we had a project where we had to make molecules out of styrofoam balls and present our molecule and research to the class. Long story short, I presented an unpainted molecule with a molecular structure of only itself 6 times and I did little to no research.
Felt like everyone was judging me the entire time. The teacher even had our grades be decided on by the class.
I failed that class. ;A;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 19, 2016)

Right now I am super anxious that we're going to flood, the river near my house has gotten really high due to the rain and we've had a few days where they issued flash flood warnings but thankfully nothing happened, yet. But I am super nervous that something MIGHT happen so I really want to get stuff organized and put away in my tubs I bought in case something does happen and have like the important things set aside to grab just in case... after the fire I was planning on doing this but life has just been so busy, and we're expecting lots of mudslides due to all the pulled trees as well, so that's not fun either and I'm just really worried and want to be home saving all my things.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

can i just be allowed to like sneak in on classes bc this is fun, i could write if you need to lol!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

im too hungry for this
 but.
it's way too early to be awake on a two hour delay day....
 food or sleep? decisions.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

my parents. do they not have to crumble everything just.. now.. just because i felt really good and determined.. havent been this good in forever.. and now they all want to see me... i just.. wanna cry and get tf out of there. i just want to.. write something to keep my head going and maybe apply for autumn.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

i have almost 2,000 pictures on my phone and it's irritating


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

I HAVE SCHOOL TODAY


----------



## Chemical X (Jan 19, 2016)

school is starting in a week and i am not prepared ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

lol all these posts makes me wanna go back to school so hard .. yes really.


----------



## focus (Jan 19, 2016)

my hair is being really annoying these days like can u not


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

i have school
 well
i have a two hour delay
 but i still have school


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm going to a job-future counselor today to discuss different options as far as careers go and if I'll need lots of college or tech school, and it's scary seeing that I'm growing up.

Wish I could stay young forever :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> I'm going to a job-future counselor today to discuss different options as far as careers go and if I'll need lots of college or tech school, and it's scary seeing that I'm growing up.
> 
> Wish I could stay young forever :/



i feel you.. i mean i have been a bit rebel without a cause the past years and I sure do wanna get on my own feet financially.. i just need like to leave this place.. it's choking me to death.

also, hope everything goes well


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> i feel you.. i mean i have been a bit rebel without a cause the past years and I sure do wanna get on my own feet financially.. i just need like to leave this place.. it's choking me to death.
> 
> also, hope everything goes well



Yeah, although I probably won't move out of my parent's house for a long time, I want to be able to at least support myself in case anything happens or I have to move out, which is why I'm stressing so much over choosing the best career.  And I have no clue where to begin because I honestly have no interests.

Thanks!  I hope it does too..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> Yeah, although I probably won't move out of my parent's house for a long time, I want to be able to at least support myself in case anything happens or I have to move out, which is why I'm stressing so much over choosing the best career.  And I have no clue where to begin because I honestly have no interests.
> 
> Thanks!  I hope it does too..



Yeah I mean I have a bit saved so as long as I could get some "own" time I could probably get something going, I suppose. And I feel you. I mean I'd love to work with film or music in any way cause it's so fun. but yee you probs need more education for it.

*hugs* you can do it!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 19, 2016)

Woke up to a headache of "WHY CAN'T YOU BE MORE LIKE ME?!?", attitude. 
Um, sorry, but I don't really care for being a complete asshat, but you do you, boo boo.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Literally so irritated that I'm nauseous.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm in detention cuz if my brother. It's boring and I'm hungry af


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

Well frick man man man I'm just.. I need to gtfo here. I just wanna dwell a school doing whatever meow


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

anixety...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

the fact that i need to check up with my cardiologist AND my pediatrician for my heart issues and my scoliosis....
 and my dentist... 
my mom is bad at planning ^O^;;;;;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

*at

also ugggggh why dumb parents can i just gtfo here.. meow


----------



## mintellect (Jan 19, 2016)

There are several users on here that I'd like to rant about, but I won't.


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 19, 2016)

I hate it when assignments aren't clear and don't make sense...


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

these stupid threads are clogging up brewsters.


----------



## boujee (Jan 19, 2016)

Act tomorrow


----------



## Peter (Jan 19, 2016)

this trend of people s**tposting in brewster's is getting old fast


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

i forgive way too easily ugh
 im so soft


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 19, 2016)

people don't know how to behave or be mature or intelligent for a minute, it's driving me batty.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 19, 2016)

Pxter said:


> this trend of people s**tposting in brewster's is getting old fast



tbh i'm not like a ~serious internet~ person by any means, but i actually like that you can have semi normal, non-sh**posting conversations with people on tbt so i'd rather not see brewster's fill up with crap and not even good sh**posting at that lmao


----------



## Miii (Jan 19, 2016)

My cat won't stop kneading my blanket and purring... It's so cute, I don't wanna stop her, but she's tearing it up Dx uuugh


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 19, 2016)

Tbh if you hate the threads why give them attention tbh just IGNORE the thread IT'S MEANT TO PULL YOU IN AND GET YOU IN TROUBLE and the people who say they hate sht posters they post on the thread doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 19, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Tbh if you hate the threads why give them attention tbh just IGNORE the thread IT'S MEANT TO PULL YOU IN AND GET YOU IN TROUBLE and the people who say they hate sht posters they post on the thread doesn't make sense to me.



I do ignore them and don't post on them. Doesn't mean they don't bother me.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 19, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> I do ignore them and don't post on them. Doesn't mean they don't bother me.



Some things should be kept to yourself cause it makes thing worse saying
*damn these sht posters*
*these threads bother me*
*why are u doing this*
all of this creates unnecessary drama that nobody needs to be apart of?


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 19, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Some things should be kept to yourself cause it makes thing worse saying
> *damn these sht posters*
> *these threads bother me*
> *why are u doing this*
> all of this creates unnecessary drama that nobody needs to be apart of?



no one was even creating drama??? people are literally just stating it's annoying and no one's attacking each other or anything so don't make it deeper than it really is.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 19, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Some things should be kept to yourself cause it makes thing worse saying
> *damn these sht posters*
> *these threads bother me*
> *why are u doing this*
> all of this creates unnecessary drama that nobody needs to be apart of?



But isn't complaining about the people complaining just as bad if not worse?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 19, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> no one was even creating drama??? people are literally just stating it's annoying and no one's attacking each other or anything so don't make it deeper than it really is.



Im not and im just expressing my opinion which im allowed to do. but whatever tbh


----------



## Goth (Jan 19, 2016)

What's bothering me is that TBT has never been a serious website, and I've never taken it that way, but all these 10 and 11 year olds ****posting in Brewster's is pissing me off. I miss have actual discussions, and not just watching a bunch of kids respond to each other and making new threads for no reason.


----------



## tae (Jan 19, 2016)

if someone is kind enough to give you a temp place to stay, don't ****ing ruin their house and disrespect them. 

get the **** out of /my/ house.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 19, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Im not and im just expressing my opinion which im allowed to do. but whatever tbh



so you can express your opinion but when people express their exasperation it's not okay? alright


----------



## Peter (Jan 19, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> *Some things should be kept to yourself* cause it makes thing worse





Fantasyrick said:


> Im not and *im just expressing my opinion* which im allowed to do. but whatever tbh


----------



## mintellect (Jan 19, 2016)

Glad the s*itposting finally stopped. Guess the rest of them knew if they kept it up they'd get banned too.
It might've been partially my fault for saying something and fueling them, but that's kind of just the way I am. When there's a problem, I voice my opinion. It's always been hard for me to keep things in.
At least it's done now, and hopefully those... people won't make it happen again.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 19, 2016)

My friends body shammed me all day, feeling so rad -.-


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

tbt is really going downhill..


----------



## mintellect (Jan 19, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> tbt is really going downhill..



And you're part of the problem.

Just kidding, but I definetly agree with you on that...


----------



## Goth (Jan 19, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> tbt is really going downhill..



It's been downhill before you were here


----------



## mintellect (Jan 19, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> It's been downhill before you were here



Yeah, but today made it go very... downhilly... more than the average daily amount of downhilliness.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> tbt is really going downhill..



can't really disagree tbh as well :/


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 19, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> It's been downhill before you were here



This.  When I first joined it wasn't that bad, but over the year 2k15 things started to get nasty.
Now it's just 99% ****posting and people slamming each other

Today definitely is the worst I've ever seen it though


----------



## mintellect (Jan 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> This.  When I first joined it wasn't that bad, but over the year 2k15 things started to get nasty.
> Now it's just 99% ****posting and people slamming each other
> 
> Today definitely is the worst I've ever seen it though



I'd say add an age limit, but over 18 IMO would be extreme, and I'd say over 13, but some of the users spamming were in their later teens and I'm 12. 
It's a shame too.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 19, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> I'd say add an age limit, but over 18 IMO would be extreme, and I'd say over 13, but some of the users spamming were in their later teens and I'm 12.
> It's a shame too.



Exactly.  The only solution I can think of that'd work without hurting everyone is for the mods to go on a banning streak, and that's pushing it.  But when there's a disease outbreak, how do you cure it?  Eradicate the source.


----------



## mintellect (Jan 19, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> Exactly.  The only solution I can think of that'd work without hurting everyone is for the mods to go on a banning streak, and that's pushing it.  But when there's a disease outbreak, how do you cure it?  Eradicate the source.



A banning streak? *giggles evily* I'd like that.
...Um, unless I was getting banned of course. 


But I do agree the mods should be stricter. Although it was our fault (including mine) for not reporting the thread, I feel like a mod should've spotted it sooner. I know they're busy, but...
Maybe we need more mods?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 19, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> A banning streak? *giggles evily* I'd like that.
> ...Um, unless I was getting banned of course.
> 
> 
> ...



I've mentioned it several times that we need more mods on here, and literally everyone shunned me and said no we don't.  And I usually report the thread when the first nasty comment is posted, but it really gets on my nerves.

Honestly, I've seen banning streaks work on reddit, why won't they work on here?  It'd pretty much solve all of the problems.


----------



## seliph (Jan 19, 2016)

yall take this forum way too seriously lmao go outside


----------



## tae (Jan 19, 2016)

when people are mad bc they're not actual mods.


----------



## Albuns (Jan 19, 2016)

My internet speed is killing me just as slowly as it is downloading this dang thing...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2016)

i feel terriblei was gonna spend after school studying for some major subjects but i barely did anything at all


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 19, 2016)

So nervous and on-edge waiting. My friend could go into labour any minute now.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 19, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> So nervous and on-edge waiting. My friend could go into labour any minute now.



Congrats to them! I hope everything goes over smoothly


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 19, 2016)

I hope I can find all my classes and good seats tomorrow. Usually the first week is easy and I'm hoping it is for this semester.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 19, 2016)

i was unbanned too late to participate in the ****posting that went on today


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 20, 2016)

carfax alt said:


> i was unbanned too late to participate in the ****posting that went on today









- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Congrats to them! I hope everything goes over smoothly



Thanks  I hope so too.


----------



## Joy (Jan 20, 2016)

My sisters got me hooked on that Miraculous Ladybug show >.<


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 20, 2016)

I have some homework that I still haven't finished yet


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 20, 2016)

I feel like I'm forgetting to do something but oh well I'll finish tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

RIP Ettore Scola.

Also mom you did not have to wake me up aaah frick well.


----------



## boujee (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm ready to fight.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 20, 2016)

It's been 6 days of Soft Resetting and I've still not got a Shiny Regigigas ;_;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 20, 2016)

i wad the last one to fturn the math exam i spent half an hour trying to finish one last question but i just gave up kt was worth 4 pts and then 3 other questions worth 2 relating to it i almost cried


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

my parents -__-


----------



## simply_courtney (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm craving some noodles right now but its still 8am


----------



## teto (Jan 20, 2016)

i'm anxiously waiting for tonight's batch of brewster memes to commence


----------



## milkyi (Jan 20, 2016)

THEY TOLD HIM AND WON'T TELL ME WHAT HE SAID.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

i just wanna creep in on their classes although they would probably wonder hah :/


----------



## teto (Jan 20, 2016)

still.. no.. memes..


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 20, 2016)

i'm hungry , but i don't feel like getting up .


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

i want more booze ;_; i feel sad


----------



## milkyi (Jan 20, 2016)

Him: "Who the *** is Alexis?"

Me: //heart shatters

Him: "Oh her, she's not my type at all."

Me: "*** this sht I'm going lesbian."


----------



## piichinu (Jan 20, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> Him: "Who the *** is Alexis?"
> 
> Me: //heart shatters
> 
> ...



what makes you think girls would be more interested


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 20, 2016)

Took my "mood stabilizing" medicine...spent half the night crying, until my other medicine finally knocked me out...
Wtf. 
wow 
such mood 
so stable.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

^damn....

also this better works **** it...


----------



## milkyi (Jan 20, 2016)

carfax alt said:


> what makes you think girls would be more interested



It's just that only guys have broken my heart, and not girls.


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

they were absent today rip in pieces


----------



## Albuns (Jan 20, 2016)

I should really stop overthinking and doubting myself so much...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2016)

I've been sleeping so late lately, it just stinks. It's also super cold outside and my hands and fingers are freezing.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 20, 2016)

I really don't want tomorrow to come.. I can't look him in the face, and people are going to think I started to self-harm again.


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

school get out of my life

also half of this gifs i look up are from giphy and don't work??


----------



## piichinu (Jan 20, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> I really don't want tomorrow to come.. I can't look him in the face, and people are going to think I started to self-harm again.



isn't this some 10 year old boy who probs doesn't even use deodorant yet lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 20, 2016)

Only 1 day...
To make a big-ass project...
Or else i will *** up History T.T

- - - Post Merge - - -



carfax alt said:


> isn't this some 10 year old boy who probs doesn't even use deodorant yet lol



rip


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Only 1 day...
> To make a big-ass project...
> Or else i will *** up History T.T



same i have a project due friday rip


----------



## N e s s (Jan 20, 2016)

I had 3 pieces of homework due in the morning, yet i spent the Day on youtube

great job me.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I had 3 pieces of homework due in the morning, yet i spent the Day on youtube
> 
> great job me.



same tbh


----------



## milkyi (Jan 20, 2016)

carfax alt said:


> isn't this some 10 year old boy who probs doesn't even use deodorant yet lol



Nah. Pretty sure I know he isn't 10 if we both go to highschool.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 21, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> Nah. Pretty sure I know he isn't 10 if we both go to highschool.


uh
ur in high school?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

carfax alt said:


> uh
> ur in high school?



#rekt


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

^^^lolol

umm anyways gg not clearing void stupid game like hell i did like at least 2 visits to other towns ...


----------



## milkyi (Jan 21, 2016)

carfax alt said:


> uh
> ur in high school?



Yep. I'm in 9th grade, a freshman.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

so 9th grade is high school? here it's 10th+ grade lol

also dad i cant be the only one having a cd/dvd insert on my computer smh you jav like 89 computers anyways


----------



## milkyi (Jan 21, 2016)

Moko said:


> so 9th grade is high school? here it's 10th+ grade lol
> 
> also dad i cant be the only one having a cd/dvd insert on my computer smh you jav like 89 computers anyways



Yes, in the US it is. I'm assuming you don't live in America?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

*live. No I do live in Sweden.

(also lol i have a hard time looking up like all the diff. **** lol)


----------



## piichinu (Jan 21, 2016)

Justina said:


> #rekt


i mean not really but okay. tbh its because i mix her up with the rest of u guys 



P o c k y said:


> Yes, in the US it is. I'm assuming you don't live in America?


js that if ur a freshman u probably shouldn't even care since high school is so big and no one knows anyone


----------



## Mao (Jan 21, 2016)

someone help me out

should i pick a subject i find dull but im better at (geography)?

or a subject i find more interesting but my grade isn't as high (history)?

also, don't understand why business studies is viewed as a 'soft' subject. or at least it is on this other forum. options i was planning to take are music, history (or geography), business studies and french. and of course the mandatory ones. or i don't know if i should go for business, french history and geography...


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 21, 2016)

I never post on this thread but I feel like today I need to. 

So, I have this friend (She knows who she is) who I feel like we have become really good friends but today she said some things that made me upset and I don't know how to feel about it. I feel like she doesn't take me seriously when I clearly show that I'm upset at what she said, it might have been just a joke but it doesn't feel like it. 

I'm not really sure what I should do because I don't want to end our friendship but I also don't want to brush it off like it was nothing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I never post on this thread but I feel like today I need to.
> 
> So, I have this friend (She knows who she is) who I feel like we have become really good friends but today she said some things that made me upset and I don't know how to feel about it. I feel like she doesn't take me seriously when I clearly show that I'm upset at what she said, it might have been just a joke but it doesn't feel like it.
> 
> I'm not really sure what I should do because I don't want to end our friendship but I also don't want to brush it off like it was nothing.



Try talking with seriously and explain what you feel. If she doesn't change (back) maybe take a break or something?


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

i am very scared because i have a project due tomorrow but i haven't started on it.
im scared to tell my mom because she'll start yelling at me and it'll be the science project all over again.. what do i do??


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> i am very scared because i have a project due tomorrow but i haven't started on it.
> im scared to tell my mom because she'll start yelling at me and it'll be the science project all over again.. what do i do??



your homework.


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

taesaek said:


> your homework.



well um i know that but its a tri-fold project and i have to print out a bunch of stuff, research what to print and other crap, but it's not that easy to be done in one day.. 

ugh the procrastination is strong here


----------



## MintySky (Jan 21, 2016)

I got my hair dyed yesterday (Its costed $60!) and the colour hardly showed. ;v; So now I have to go back next week and get it redone.


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> well um i know that but its a tri-fold project and i have to print out a bunch of stuff, research what to print and other crap, but it's not that easy to be done in one day..
> 
> ugh the procrastination is strong here



bull**** hard. thats what i always did when i was in school. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MintySky said:


> I got my hair dyed yesterday (Its costed $60!) and the colour hardly showed. ;v; So now I have to go back next week and get it redone.



what color? you're better off doing it yourself, honestly.


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 21, 2016)

So I have this one class where every other friday we have to share to the class a piece of our own personal writing. And honestly its horrible, we have to stand up and present it and I get so nervous. I can hardly read it because Im normally shaking so badly. I have to present tomorrow, sigh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

Got told to kill myself *and *got called a choice word...and all I can think of is...



Spoiler: this












I'm just have a difficult time processing this.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 21, 2016)

beben studying latin for like over an hour i think im ready but its already 11 and i havent studied at all for civics :^((((((

at least ive got the latin casES DOWN WOO

A
AM
AE
AS
US
UM
I
OS
EM
ES


----------



## Llust (Jan 21, 2016)

i spent my paycheck completely on snacks. then i realized that my brother's birthday is this week and i only have like $3 left in my purse. ****.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 21, 2016)

Animes that end in "read the freaking manga you sucker." I just finished My Little Monster and they could not have made it clearer they want you to read the manga. How many times has this tactic worked on me?






I seriously cannot get myself to actually read any manga.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 22, 2016)

I know you are so perfect and sh!t but can you let me atleast breath please? since you even breath better than me ffs...


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jan 22, 2016)

My birthday is in two days...the big 18. And I am not prepared whatsoever.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 22, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Animes that end in "read the freaking manga you sucker." I just finished My Little Monster and they could not have made it clearer they want you to read the manga. How many times has this tactic worked on me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a shame because the Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun manga is much better than the anime.


----------



## tae (Jan 22, 2016)

I was asleep, now I am not.. ugh.


----------



## Llust (Jan 22, 2016)

on steam, i need just two more trading cards to complete a set and get a badge..but i only have $.14 in my steam wallet, which is only enough to buy me one trading card :/ i dont have time to go out and buy a new card to put cash into my account, so idk what to do to get that last card bc i'll only have like five cents left. ughh


----------



## Katattacc (Jan 22, 2016)

Omg so I have an infected wisdom tooth.. and it hurts so bad. Like strep throat but not. I can barely open my mouth. Someone kill me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

in-a-pickle said:


> My birthday is in two days...the big 18. And I am not prepared whatsoever.



jfc welcome back...

also lol if my void still has bob smh


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 22, 2016)

ok wth i could have been sleeping an extra half hour in bc of exam late starts but i just cant get myself to go back to sleep after my brothers' alarms went off :-/// he doesn't even have to go to school today....


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> ok wth i could have been sleeping an extra half hour in bc of exam late starts but i just cant get myself to go back to sleep after my brothers' alarms went off :-/// he doesn't even have to go to school today....



wait.. so he set an alarm for nothing.. uh


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> wait.. so he set an alarm for nothing.. uh



I guess it's more like he didn't change his alarm for exam days even though our mom told us to.. this happened yesterday too and I ended up having to wake him up at nine which was the time we were supposed to be leaving around (half an hour before exams start bc its snowy and we drive) ughfnuhdhsjhna

but actually yeah...he could have just shut off his alarms for today wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

ahh figures.  but yeah i hate when my mom knows im off still she gets me up at 8 like.. no ty i wanna sleep D: im nocturnal asf so


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

Oh god mom what did you do.. I don't even.. good.. god.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 22, 2016)

My one professor is the only professor this week that assigned homework due this weekend. I really hate when professors do that the first week. People still need to order their books and settle into their classes. Now I have to work on it when I get home.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

It's smelling old salmon here ugh. Also I need new ink for my printer smh


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2016)

I lost my folder with my graphs and other things...ugh so mad at myself


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 22, 2016)

The fact that karma is so slow.  Why can't it be faster?  There's so many people who've wronged me who I'd like to watch karma affect.  And also people who don't believe in karma.  Wait until karma ruins your life, and you'll believe in it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

my tum hurts. also mom please dont drag me into this i s2g.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 22, 2016)

Almost got scammed from a fake work-from-home job lol.
Good thing I didn't send them the money they wanted.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 22, 2016)

I am really annoyed at someone, and I feel tired.


----------



## Zane (Jan 22, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> The fact that karma is so slow.  Why can't it be faster?  There's so many people who've wronged me who I'd like to watch karma affect.  And also people who don't believe in karma.  Wait until karma ruins your life, and you'll believe in it.



karma isnt a mystical revenge mechanism droppin misfortune on people just because u don't like them


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 22, 2016)

Zane said:


> karma isnt a mystical revenge mechanism droppin misfortune on people just because u don't like them



No, of course it's not.  It's when someone does something bad, bad things will happen to them; if someone does something good, good things will happen to them.  Here's the word's definition.

Also the career counselor was finally in, but they had barely any time to talk so I didn't really get to ask the questions I had.  :/


----------



## piichinu (Jan 22, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> The fact that karma is so slow.  Why can't it be faster?  There's so many people who've wronged me who I'd like to watch karma affect.  And also people who don't believe in karma.  Wait until karma ruins your life, and you'll believe in it.



i lol'ed


----------



## Kotarou (Jan 22, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> The fact that karma is so slow.  Why can't it be faster?  There's so many people who've wronged me who I'd like to watch karma affect.  And also people who don't believe in karma.  Wait until karma ruins your life, and you'll believe in it.



yikes


----------



## tae (Jan 22, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> The fact that karma is so slow.  Why can't it be faster?  There's so many people who've wronged me who I'd like to watch karma affect.  And also people who don't believe in karma.  Wait until karma ruins your life, and you'll believe in it.



do you need an adult.


----------



## Zane (Jan 22, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> No, of course it's not.  It's when someone does something bad, bad things will happen to them; if someone does something good, good things will happen to them.  Here's the word's definition.



cute


----------



## Soigne (Jan 22, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> No, of course it's not.  It's when someone does something bad, bad things will happen to them; if someone does something good, good things will happen to them.  Here's the word's definition.
> 
> Also the career counselor was finally in, but they had barely any time to talk so I didn't really get to ask the questions I had.  :/



u sound salty


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 22, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> The fact that karma is so slow.  Why can't it be faster?  There's so many people who've wronged me who I'd like to watch karma affect.  And also people who don't believe in karma.  Wait until karma ruins your life, and you'll believe in it.








Please^


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

lol your argues..

also mom rly. stop it.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 22, 2016)

it's not an argument everyone's just had enough of his ****


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 22, 2016)

carfax alt said:


> it's not an argument everyone's just had enough of his ****



Lmao my post wasn't about anyone on TBT.  It was about people who almost killed my parents.  If you knew more about me you would've known why I posted that.  Seriously, what is up with everyone stalking me and overreacting to my posts?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 22, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> Lmao my post wasn't about anyone on TBT.  It was about people who almost killed my parents.  If you knew more about me you would've known why I posted that.  Seriously, what is up with everyone stalking me and overreacting to my posts?



Because you do it to everyone else.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 22, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> Lmao my post wasn't about anyone on TBT.  It was about people who almost killed my parents.  If you knew more about me you would've known why I posted that.  Seriously, what is up with everyone stalking me and overreacting to my posts?



lol'ed again


----------



## seliph (Jan 22, 2016)

luca weren't you going on a hiatus

anyways being sick is bothering me


----------



## piichinu (Jan 22, 2016)

he said he was quitting in 2015 and never did so


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

well UM gotta do this project before monday or I'll get a 0


----------



## boujee (Jan 22, 2016)

mmm I feel a break up


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 22, 2016)

this is the worst week ever. 
 i fricking hate my stepdad so much


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

The world needs to see Spope


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 22, 2016)

Ear cheese  (see the Google Image game thread)


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

CrossAnimal said:


> Ear cheese  (see the Google Image game thread)



oh I saw that picture.
ew.


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

i wanna play with someone in splatoon


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> i wanna play with someone in splatoon



I don't have splatoon ;-;

I wish it was local multiplayer.


----------



## kassie (Jan 23, 2016)

bombs go off when i enter the building :-(

it's a real problem


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

I said I wouldn't cry, yet I broke that promise to myself.


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

Literally this is all so SAD. I just want to cry, but I can't cry. Because if I do, my mom will ask me what's wrong, and won't stop bugging me until she gets an answer. I can't lie to her, I've done so too many times. I don't want to be sad right now, but it's impossible.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

- donald trump or hillary clinton could win the presidential election
- people in the youtube comments that think stealing content and reuploading videos is okay
- i've been bored for hours and have nothing better to do than to read a bunch of tbt and acc posts
- i'm tired but i can't sleep. i tried going to sleep at 9:45 last night and ended up falling asleep at 4:30 AM. sleep itself is the nightmare, not the dreams #i'm 13 and this is deep


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

okay the sadness is gone but now im just seriously so bored out of my mind right now ;___;


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

DONALD TRUMP AND HILLARY NEED TO DIE


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

THE SERVERS ARE DOWN FOR SPLATOON. that's the ONLY way to cure my boredom and it doesn't work. GREAT.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 23, 2016)

i hate the first few hours after i wake up on weekends

like seriously, they go by way too quickly

one minute it's 12pm and i just got outta bed and (usually) made myself breakfast, and the next it's freakin 2pm and time to have lunch uggggh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

i had breakfast at like 1 pm today lel -.- why even freaking weekends i hate em


----------



## Zane (Jan 23, 2016)

the ability capsule can't give them their hidden ability


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

^ Called hidden for a reason lmao.

Basically this for me.
--------------
-Walks into TBT Undertale fan thread
-Sees bad ****posts and constant dumb shippings
-Walks out to bleach eyes


----------



## Zane (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> ^ Called hidden for a reason lmao.



stop trying to talk to me.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

Zane said:


> stop trying to talk to me.


Aight, if ur gonna be so emo about it ( ˵͡• ヮ ͡•˵)


----------



## Jacob (Jan 23, 2016)

flight to disney got cancelled
screwed up my week


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

Jacob said:


> flight to disney got cancelled
> screwed up my week



i would b crying right now i haven't been to disney in years



i get the impression my friends are starting to hate me


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

MayorEvvie and the Undermeme crew have successfully ruined Undertale for me with the cringe worthy memes and terrible shipping jokes.

Thanks guys ( ˵͡• ヮ ͡•˵)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

Delishush said:


> i would b crying right now i haven't been to disney in years
> 
> 
> 
> i get the impression my friends are starting to hate me



I've never been to Disney ._. and I have that impression too. And what's also bothering me is that there's this Chapter 9 Test in my History class next Tuesday and I'm getting nervous thinking about it...and we get our progress report next week for us, so uh...ya. I GOTTA GET THEM STRAIGHT A'S


----------



## Albuns (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> MayorEvvie and the Undermeme crew have successfully ruined Undertale for me with the cringe worthy memes and terrible shipping jokes.
> 
> Thanks guys ( ˵͡• ヮ ͡•˵)



Nothing heals better than some skelepuns, but that's just me~


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> Nothing heals better than some skelepuns, but that's just me~


Naw the puns are just fine and everything.

Just the rest of the stuff that happens in that thread, it's like...can u not?


----------



## Albuns (Jan 23, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Naw the puns are just fine and everything.
> 
> Just the rest of the stuff that happens in that thread, it's like...can u not?



Mm, I've read through a few pages... it's interesting, to say the least. xD


----------



## piichinu (Jan 23, 2016)

Jacob said:


> flight to disney got cancelled
> screwed up my week



aw even though disney isgarbage i'm sorry ik u were looking forward to that


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

The fact that I'm just spamming in the Basement to get a lot of posts and practically doing nothing else bc of laziness is pretty disappointing.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 23, 2016)

Everyone hates me now, and I don't want to feel that.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 23, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> The fact that I'm just spamming in the Basement to get a lot of posts and practically doing nothing else bc of laziness is pretty disappointing.



This is a very accurate description of me...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

Jetix said:


> This is a very accurate description of me...



...Spamming friends forever bro? owo


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 23, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> ...Spamming friends forever bro? owo



You know it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

Jetix said:


> You know it



Mm hmm


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

*I AM PEPE*


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm sorry that it's always my fault, I can't help being so stupid.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

I discovered the wierd side of kpop


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 23, 2016)

the previous 2 people above me


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

White Claw said:


> the previous 2 people above me



That was your 1,666th post
<^:


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 23, 2016)

The fact that young kids start all this drama and break up their superficial friendship just to end up being friends again.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

Real life issues tbh


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't feel wellll Llandudno

Also, there's nothing on TV xD #FWP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Llandudno



AuTOcorrEcT is related

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> I don't feel wellll Llandudno
> 
> Also, there's nothing on TV xD #FWP
> 
> ...



Wtf

It jus AuTOcorrEcT to that

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> I don't feel wellll Llandudno
> 
> Also, there's nothing on TV xD #FWP
> 
> ...



*Autocorrect 

What the actual ****


----------



## tae (Jan 23, 2016)

when people post 5 times in a row on a thread. wyd.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 23, 2016)

I really don't like the xmas banner on tbt
I want the trees green again


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

I missed my chance.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

mom: " i wanna move on blah blah"
me: then do that and stfu
mom: NO TALK TO ME AAAAH IMMA CRY LIKE A BABY
me: *facepalm*


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know why I even bother. I feel like I'm just wasting my time for nothing.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 23, 2016)

There's a user named skarmory and now I'm having an identity crisis bc I'm confusing myself with them omfg (not that it's bad or anything but omg)


----------



## Saylor (Jan 23, 2016)

Ghost Soda said:


> I don't know why I even bother. I feel like I'm just wasting my time for nothing.


Are you okay?


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

Spoiler:  



stop trying to be funny


----------



## mintellect (Jan 23, 2016)

These spammers are ruining a ton of threads. Just go away.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

timezone pls go die


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> These spammers are ruining a ton of threads. Just go away.



make us

also the fun got ruined


----------



## mintellect (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> make us
> 
> also the fun got ruined



If that's you idea of "fun," then... I don't have much to say.

I can't make you because I'm not a mod, but I'm just going to let you know your shenanigans got old very fast and very few people find them funny.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 23, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> These spammers are ruining a ton of threads. Just go away.



Couldn't agree more. I wouldn't say 'spam' per se, but they're making threads into group chats and it ruins the fun for those who actually want to stay on the topic of the thread. If you've got other things you and your friends want to talk about, take them elsewhere. It's not funny, it's downright immature and childish. Have some shame, please.

And don't be stupid; obviously I'm not talking about the threads here on the basement (the basement is for spammers so I do understand), but threads everwhere else. Again, be civil and stop taking your funny businesses into other threads.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

Some are fun to mess with some are just boring like.. nah bruh.

Also fine I'mma stay up 2 hours more i can always fill my house with turts


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 23, 2016)

wwwwtfff did my art teacher just change my exam grade....it used to be way more over 100 but now its only 102


----------



## mintellect (Jan 23, 2016)

Earlier I got popcorn stuck in my throat. I wasn't chocking since I could still talk, but it was pretty nerve-wracking and painful.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

i want this record so bad but it's literally non-existent except for the info on discogs and those sites.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

Delishush got ban and the mods stopped the #Spongebobformod2k16 thread


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

DELISHUSH GOT BANNED AND THE SPONGEBOBFORMOS2K16 THREAD GOT LOCKED


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

I hate repetitiveness.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Delishush got ban and the mods stopped the #Spongebobformod2k16 thread





Izzy Reincarnated said:


> DELISHUSH GOT BANNED AND THE SPONGEBOBFORMOS2K16 THREAD GOT LOCKED



You guys are probably the next ones up on the chopping block, so I'd be careful about what you say.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

all the mods are online im scared


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> all the mods are online im scared



you should be


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> all the mods are online im scared



Murray is coming for you.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

I think tonight is the night the mods kill me

I'm scared help


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

#modkillersmafia

also this hot booze yucccckk


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Well, let's not spam this thread with y'alls worry.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

the mods actually dont scare me tbh

and my room is a mess


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I think tonight is the night the mods kill me
> 
> I'm scared help



You could um... stop posting and you might not get banned.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh no one of the mods is viewing this thread IM KINDA SCARED RN


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Turn the heater on, it gets too hot. Turn the heater off...it gets too cold. ugh.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> You could um... stop posting and you might not get banned.



yea but posting is fun


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

i have a project due monday and haven't started


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> #modkillersmafia
> 
> also this hot booze yucccckk



Thats how i feel about booze overall. I could never get into alcohol because it tastes yucky 
Also, my mental whirlwind is acting up and im feeling sad *sighs*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> Thats how i feel about booze overall. I could never get into alcohol because it tastes yucky
> Also, my mental whirlwind is acting up and im feeling sad *sighs*



i like booze but this is some xmas hot booze and it tasted yuck. regular booze however yes pls.

and yes like do i need more mental crap meow...


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 23, 2016)

People ****post yet they wonder why they get banned.

How pathetic really.


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

gdi why did this happen.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Are you okay?



Yeah, I just feel like everytime I post my art, even when I take hours to make it, it still gets mostly ignored. :U So I decided to whine about it.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

I want to get banned


----------



## milkyi (Jan 23, 2016)

nobody ever respects my authority


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> I want to get banned



why


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

marceline cut her majestic hair really short in the newer episodes im sad


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> why



bcoz i can
DIS IS MURICA


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> bcoz i can
> DIS IS MURICA



If you wanna get banned just post a bunch of nonsense that doesn't make sense in the acnl section, or bump a bunch of old threads in ac:nl with nonsense. 
Boom. Banned.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> If you wanna get banned just post a bunch of nonsense that doesn't make sense in the acnl section, or bump a bunch of old threads in ac:nl with nonsense.
> Boom. Banned.



WHOOPEE


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

lmao dude calm down


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

I wanted to type, but my brain wanted to go AOUSBFWKBGJWBGIBKSFBAKBSAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHBAHBAHSBKABH. 
Stupid piece of **** brain.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

LETS GET BANNED TOGETHER


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 24, 2016)

I some times wonder if the lifting community in Tumblr is real. Like, why would you lift and have the word "lift" in your username? Why be so obvious? If I lifted and had a haul of $200 or something I would not be obvious about it. I would not call myself "littlemisslift" or "lifting-babe" etc. etc. when doing some thing illegal. Whatever. Whether it's real or not, it's a really messed up community.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 24, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> I some times wonder if the lifting community in Tumblr is real. Like, why would you lift and have the word "lift" in your username? Why be so obvious? If I lifted and had a haul of $200 or something I would not be obvious about it. I would not call myself "littlemisslift" or "lifting-babe" etc. etc. when doing some thing illegal. Whatever. Whether it's real or not, it's a really messed up community.



Some are legit, but I think a lot of people just buy the stuff. If I had money, I'd make a fake lifting blog.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Timbra! Get your ass in my town! Dammit.

Update: Timbra is moving in 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg Murray, stay off of my profile. I do not like you. 

Update: I still don't like you.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 24, 2016)

JUSTINA GOT BANNED N OOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> JUSTINA GOT BANNED N OOOOOOOOOOOO



OMFG NO!!! WHY DO THE GOOD USERS ALWAYS GET BANNED ;-;


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 24, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> OMFG NO!!! WHY DO THE GOOD USERS ALWAYS GET BANNED ;-;



BECAUSE THE MODS ARE PURE EVIL


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> BECAUSE THE MODS ARE PURE EVIL



SIN THEY ARE SIN


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm still mad about my folder.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

new leaf fish i swear to god also orchid mantises piss off


----------



## focus (Jan 24, 2016)

i just wanna @ someone rlly bad right now and show them this 


Spoiler



god bless u ariana grande-butera


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> JUSTINA GOT BANNED N OOOOOOOOOOOO



I wonder why...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

new leaf fish and bugs i s2g


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 24, 2016)

my dads turnig into some kinda health nut or something

yesterday he made us watch this health video and idk if i was in a bad mood or just sensitive about my body bc is was so moody and cried and he wont stop talking about carbohydrates and bull**** i want his=nsto stop im not even unhealthy or anything and im pretty sure im underweight for my age lmao he keeps complaining that we've been eat bad food and stuff like weve been eating it for years and we're fine we don't drink soda everyday or eat junkfood all dayjhfkrhdjflskkkkkbn


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

im alone


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

mom stop being a drama queen 24*7 jfc


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

wtf my mom just told me "stop listening to that k-pop music u don't even know what they're saying"

well u can't tell me what to not listen to, i don't tell you to stop listening to that country music do i??? wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> wtf my mom just told me "stop listening to that k-pop music u don't even know what they're saying"
> 
> well u can't tell me what to not listen to, i don't tell you to stop listening to that country music do i??? wtf



le fuq.. well i don't share my moms music taste except for like bowie and thin lizzy maybe but unless she's putting on some modern crap i usually go along.

also i listen to a lot of indonesian old rock, old african stuff, portuguese commie sht and whatnot and yeah of course i do read about them and sometimes look up lyrics to know somewhat what they are about but that was just rude...


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 24, 2016)

My anxiety is through the roof 24/7 and nothing helps relieve it


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 24, 2016)

ugh my time machine isn't working and i'm super paranoid about having backups


----------



## Albuns (Jan 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> wtf my mom just told me "stop listening to that k-pop music u don't even know what they're saying"
> 
> well u can't tell me what to not listen to, i don't tell you to stop listening to that country music do i??? wtf



It's not about the language, but how it's expressed through the person's tone~ I mean come on, a person can like rap but not be able to make out what the singer's saying most of the time, can't they?


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> It's not about the language, but how it's expressed through the person's tone~ I mean come on, a person can like rap but not be able to make out what the singer's saying most of the time, can't they?



yeah, i like the music.. and i occasionally look up the lyrics to figure out what they say. and i think their music is better than the music we have nowadays..


----------



## Albuns (Jan 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> yeah, i like the music.. and i occasionally look up the lyrics to figure out what they say. and i think their music is better than the music we have nowadays..



Agreed, though that depends on the genre I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> yeah, i like the music.. and i occasionally look up the lyrics to figure out what they say. and i think their music is better than the music we have nowadays..



yeah lol parents have such nice ideas 

well i obviously don't go listen to people who praise hitler but comeon mom you don't like "better" things yourself..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

and sometimes you don't need lyrics; sometimes you just wanna dance, chill, space out or whatever, i have music for that too :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also mom please stop acting miffed, you didn't even ask if I wanted to watch that film and I'm not in the mood for just watching random stuff atm


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 24, 2016)

Is it a "sad" thing that I really miss watching Storage Wars with my Mom?
Because I think it's sad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Is it a "sad" thing that I really miss watching Storage Wars with my Mom?
> Because I think it's sad.



eh if you have fond memories i totally get you.

also ugh new week yet again brb waiting for parents to trash me harder : <


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 24, 2016)

i wanna hike up a mountain in northern LA, but i have no one to hike with


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 24, 2016)

on our car trip to the mall i just cried all the way there idk whats wrong with me every one thought i had a cold lol


----------



## Zane (Jan 24, 2016)

im dying for a haircut


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm not angry, but I just feel like being a *****...


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

i can't find what im looking for gdi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2016)

Ugh I'm not looking forward to school tomorrow...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't understand how professors expect you to read 20+ pages for a chapter. Add that up to your other classes and it's a pretty hefty amount of content. They wonder why students don't read the textbooks.


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

gotta do this project uuuu


----------



## boujee (Jan 25, 2016)

my boob hurts


----------



## jiny (Jan 25, 2016)

i did the worst on this project but better than nothing.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 25, 2016)

stomach ache


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

I hate drunk people.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 25, 2016)

Longest night already and I still have 7 hours of it left... Usually Sundays are at least a bit more active but this is awful.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 25, 2016)

going back to school this week


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 25, 2016)

Wrist hurts for some reason



Gamzee said:


> my boob hurts


poor booby


----------



## Riyadh (Jan 25, 2016)

The end of the summer holiday is Wednesday.
Tommorow is Australia Day T-T


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't understand how professors expect you to read 20+ pages for a chapter. Add that up to your other classes and it's a pretty hefty amount of content. They wonder why students don't read the textbooks.



Lel, I had 80 pages once for ONE course/class lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't understand how professors expect you to read 20+ pages for a chapter. Add that up to your other classes and it's a pretty hefty amount of content. They wonder why students don't read the textbooks.



Lel, I had 80 pages once for ONE course/class lol.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 25, 2016)

Ugh... Monday. Apparently we're forming groups for the semester in Marketing Principles today even though it's only the second day of class? Social anxiety will kick in for sure. She also said in the email she likes to cold call students and I didn't read the chapter yet. I don't like this class.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Lel, I had 80 pages once for ONE course/class lol.



Holy **** that's ridiculous. I don't think I would have survived.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 25, 2016)

Ready to sleeeeeeeep. But I also need to eat something because I'm at the stage of hunger where you get all biley, but if I eat something the food energy will keep me up longer...


----------



## Beardo (Jan 25, 2016)

This makes no ****ing sense and you are no help at all

thanks

now I have to go talk to the math teacher, since the science teacher can't do her ****ing job/explain her own assignments


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 25, 2016)

I just started this new medicine like 3 days ago and I'm feeling all the side effects right now holy ****


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 25, 2016)

the fact that there's no more steven universe and i want peridot and garnet to fuse so bad


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2016)

@darkdesertfox

well yeah it was pretty much only explaining the differences between different styles of documentary films so imo we didn't need that bc my teacher was really good and explained most anyways


----------



## jiny (Jan 25, 2016)

something happened to my data in mk8

now it's all gone and i have to unlock everything again..


----------



## Kuroh (Jan 25, 2016)

second week of the new college semester and they're already giving out essays and huge projects that are due this week 

w h y


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Just like...idk...**** off?


----------



## hzl (Jan 25, 2016)

all this hard work trying to get my mental health back to normal and it feels like it's about to come crashing down so I filled up my schedule so that I am literally doing things every second of every day and Idek


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

I miss my grandmother. I wonder if she would even like the person I've become.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 25, 2016)

why my face breakin out tho...I want my Japanese skin products to work instantly...


----------



## jiny (Jan 25, 2016)

there are bumps on my arm??


----------



## riummi (Jan 25, 2016)

im sick of school


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

i just ate flaming hots 

my mouth is

burning
so
much


----------



## tae (Jan 26, 2016)

i'm so tired, but i'm not bored enough to sleep yet.


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 26, 2016)

I have homework I should be doing, but I dun wanna


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2016)

I applied to move up in this camp that I worked at last summer.... and I didn't get it. I would be ok, but literally everything I've applied for since sophomore year of college (I'm 24 now) I've failed at... so I've become even more and more hard on myself, and as the failures keep piling up I think I'm just becoming emotionally numb to all of it because I don't know how to handle it so I just lose all emotion... I know it doesn't sound like that big of a deal, but I needed to write this down somewhere. My family and friends are terrible about talking about emotional stuff, and I need an outlet!

I do get to go back to the camp this whole summer, but as a counselor and not in the other position.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

mother****ing tarantula and scorpion can you AT LEAST SPAWN ONCE?


----------



## zeoli (Jan 26, 2016)

My third week of college and I feel like one of my required classes is just horrible.  I chose it this year because it had a different teacher but I'm starting to regret this decision because I'm actually starting to miss the teacher I was avoiding's teaching style.  I can drop with no consequences because it's still only the third week.  However, my parents will likely make me feel horrible about my decision and call me a quitter.

I would take it again next year but with the usual teacher.  He made me uncomfortable (he's sort of way out there personality wise) but he made more sense of things than this teacher does.  She isn't really helpful and seems old and bitter.

Ugh, here is to being hopeful that my dad will surprise me and actually be okay with dropping when he comes downstairs to take me to class.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 26, 2016)

Now i just feel like a screw up and I cant even correct it cause the freaking post just happened to be one of those invisable posts


----------



## Javocado (Jan 26, 2016)

registering for classes is such a painus in the anus


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 26, 2016)

I have been reading a single chapter for my Accounting Class for over an hour and I'm only on page 5 of the 20 pages total. Every single page I have to stop and write all the bolded and italicized material or else if I just read it without taking notes I'll forget it. Ready to give up now. I was better off studying the powerpoint slide notes.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> mother****ing tarantula and scorpion can you AT LEAST SPAWN ONCE?



Just in case you don't know: Tarantulas and Scorpions will appear in mid-july!


----------



## mintellect (Jan 26, 2016)

My throat is kinda sore and it's hard for me to talk, and I'm coughing a lot. 
It's not as bad now as it was this morning, thankfully.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Just in case you don't know: Tarantulas and Scorpions will appear in mid-july!



eh most sources says june-august? well im not gonna tt back lol


----------



## mintellect (Jan 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> eh most sources says june-august? well im not gonna tt back lol



They can spawn June through August, but I think one of  them stays until Septemeber, forgot which.
I've heard they're most common in July though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> They can spawn June through August, but I think one of  them stays until Septemeber, forgot which.
> I've heard they're most common in July though.



ah fair enough makes kinda sense.. i kinda dont wanna tt back a month cause i have all my dreamies meow :c


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

welp time to spend 2 days just with my dad and brothers

mom please hurry


----------



## Jacob (Jan 26, 2016)

here at disney with my family
My mom, dad, aunt, and oldest brother are drunk pretty bad
my older brother, younger sister and i are the only sober ones rn, so my bro (17 yr) needs to drive us all home

im like babysitting my fam rn lmao send help


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 26, 2016)

Jacob said:


> here at disney with my family
> My mom, dad, aunt, and oldest brother are drunk pretty bad
> my older brother, younger sister and i are the only sober ones rn, so my bro (17 yr) needs to drive us all home
> 
> im like babysitting my fam rn lmao send help


Omg good luck with that!  I'm going to Disneyland tomorrow


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

It's 12:30 am but I can't make myself go to ****ing bed, even though I'm so tired...TBT is not helping with the problem...


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> It's 12:30 am but I can't make myself go to ****ing bed, even though I'm so tired...TBT is not helping with the problem...



literally me omg


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 26, 2016)

I hate ending Smash on a bad note. There's always got to be that one player who pisses me off before I'm done playing.


----------



## boujee (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm in pain 
so much pain 
my head hurts but I think it's my pills acting up
sometimes I wish all those bad things didn't happen to me but it did so now I'm here with depression


----------



## okaimii (Jan 26, 2016)

My hair is outgrown and it looks so unflattering. I need a haircut but I have no money.


----------



## umeplum (Jan 26, 2016)

okaimii said:


> My hair is outgrown and it looks so unflattering. I need a haircut but I have no money.


same here


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 26, 2016)

Setting up multi media accounts for a club and I am scared to do something wrong


----------



## riummi (Jan 26, 2016)

my dog is getting worse and i know he only has a few days left


----------



## tae (Jan 26, 2016)

i'm so tired, but i'm wide awake and i have no idea what to do.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 27, 2016)

riummi said:


> my dog is getting worse and i know he only has a few days left



I am so sorry to hear about your dog, I hope things get better


----------



## GamingKittenCorp (Jan 27, 2016)

My anxiety and depression is trying to set in. I quit taking my meds because I really feel like they block my creativity. Now that I'm off them, my creativity is back and flourishing it's so great. It's terrible having to choose between my emotional health and creativity. Seems miniscule to all the other problems out there. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> my dog is getting worse and i know he only has a few days left



I am so sorry about your sweet furbaby. I know how you must feel and it's an awful feeling. You will always, always love them and you'll never stop missing them but I promise it does get better. Please look up a poem called 'Rainbow Bridge'. I hold it dear to my heart and it helped me so much when I lost my sweet girl Crystal. Helped me cry, but helped me heal too.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Things I shouldn't say


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

My social anxiety prevented me from hanging out with this guy I like and his friends, again. He's starting to get fed up with me for bailing for the third time now but no matter how many times I explain it to him, he doesnt get it; not mentionin the whole squad is gonna be there when most of em I don't vibe with doesn't help. I'd rather atleast meet them slowly and not all at once. Now hes ignoring me and I feel like an ass.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2016)

Me today:
>I'm gonna go out today and socialize!!
>roadworks.png
>（ ?_ゝ`）I'm gonna stay home and drown in sorrow..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

DEAR MOTHER****ING SCORPION CAN YOU SPAWN LIKE ONCE IN GAME?!


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Back again to report thaT MY CAT BIT MY NOSE AND KEPT SMACKING MY FACE JUST TO WAKE ME UP. I JUST WENT TO BED STOP LICKING MY EAR YOU SCANDALOUS FELINE.

- - - Post Merge - - -

UPDATE: I can't go back to sleep and my surgery scars are hurting now for some reason as well as the area nearby.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Update II: My  19 year old brother threw up in his bathroom sink thats literally 6inches away from the toilet. The problem is it's chunky and he wants ME to scoop up the chunks with paper towels and put it in the toilet.... This is gonna be a long day.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 27, 2016)

Moko said:


> DEAR MOTHER****ING SCORPION CAN YOU SPAWN LIKE ONCE IN GAME?!



I missed my chance the other day...

I don't want to go to college today. Sitting in boring lectures all day really steals away all of my energy. I'd rather study the material myself at home.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I missed my chance the other day...
> 
> I don't want to go to college today. Sitting in boring lectures all day really steals away all of my energy. I'd rather study the material myself at home.



Yeah I'm glad they are until September but jfc I got like 56 tarantulas yesterday like I caught one rest killed me but still they were way more common, idfk how many time I had to s&c though.

meh i miss uni already i can go in your place


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 27, 2016)

I am tired and feeling like no one appreciates some of this work I do


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 27, 2016)

I have to go to school today. I still feel weird going to College at my advanced age.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

jfc im getting creeped out now no one has pinged about move for a couple of days now...


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2016)

Apparently posting hot korean girls makes me edgy as ****

To that I say: ?\(ツ)/?﻿ this is fine.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't know nuffin about hot Korean girls   but i am feeling like Cadberry and that no one appreciates me and all my hard work *sigh* ... And it's hard to be surrounded by so many immature spoiled little minds ... Feeling my age


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Why does taesaek hate me?


----------



## tae (Jan 27, 2016)

can it be 9pm yet. 

@hyogo, minwoo doesn't even look feminine, just ugly. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> I don't know nuffin about hot Korean girls   but i am feeling like Cadberry and that no one appreciates me and all my hard work *sigh* ... And it's hard to be surrounded by so many immature spoiled little minds ... Feeling my age



-stares at weird doll-

lol well those eye jokes are so old though smh


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 27, 2016)

There's this guy who keeps on glancing at me in Chemistry class... he was actually a friend of mine before the school year started (we were friends over text), but we kinda stopped talking to each other because we weren't classmates anywhere. Now, this second semester, we're pretty much classmates in most of our subjects (Math, Biology, Chemistry) so we see each other very often. And, well, we constantly make eye contact and idk what to make of it and aaaaaaaaaa. //////

(Last Tuesday, I was walking with another friend when he called (more like shouted tbh) my name from behind, and when I looked back, he kinda flinched, and it was cute haha.)


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> There's this guy who keeps on glancing at me in Chemistry class... he was actually a friend of mine before the school year started (we were friends over text), but we kinda stopped talking to each other because we weren't classmates anywhere. Now, this second semester, we're pretty much classmates in most of our subjects (Math, Biology, Chemistry) so we see each other very often. And, well, we constantly make eye contact and idk what to make of it and aaaaaaaaaa. //////
> 
> (Last Tuesday, I was walking with another friend when he called (more like shouted tbh) my name from behind, and when I looked back, he kinda flinched, and it was cute haha.)


Yo that boy wants that ass, reeeeeeellll him in and get it girl!~

((if you go by other pronouns my apologizes btw))


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

scorpions.. the bug not the band lol

also i want this record so bad but there is like one person on the web who has it smh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

IM LITERALLY 1 MM AWAY FROM GETTING THE SCORPION WHEN IT FINALLY SPAWNED **** THIS GAME

pant pant..


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 27, 2016)

I think i've screwed things up (not 100% sure yet)


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

I have to do alot of exchanges today and i'm super tired, falling over myself tired, and I realized for like half an hour I had my gates closed accidentally and made someone wait; tbh I feel like a horrible person because of it.


----------



## Miii (Jan 27, 2016)

I spilled hot tea on myself :U and my cat threw up on my blanket. Great. Just great.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 27, 2016)

I have to write a story for school and I haven't even thought up a plot yet. I have 2 hours and 30 minutes until I have to go to bed, so this is going to be a fun 2 hours of crying my eyes out and regretting everything


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

rip all :c
I hope things get better for you guys


----------



## riummi (Jan 27, 2016)

this week is the worst freaking week ever


----------



## Zane (Jan 27, 2016)

another day where i could barely concentrate on anything, hope this lets up soon



The Pennifer said:


> I don't know nuffin about hot Korean girls   but i am feeling like Cadberry and that no one appreciates me and all my hard work *sigh* ... And it's hard to be surrounded by so many immature spoiled little minds ... Feeling my age



who isn't appreciating the Pen lemme at em


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

When you feel that moodswing hittin you and you're like aAAAAaAaaaAAAhHHHAhAaAaaahHH~~~~


----------



## Lumira (Jan 27, 2016)

i'm taking 4 ap classes next year and don't have a study. my only fun class is a semester-long art class. this'll be a fun year. .-.


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

I feel tired but it's 9:30 pm

too early to go to sleep but maybe I should go to sleep.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 27, 2016)

i have my first ap government test tmrw and i slept all day LOL


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 28, 2016)

There were 3 cows and a bull next door. Now, there's only 1 cow and a bull...I miss the other two cows.

At least Bertha is still there. She's my favorite. 
I wonder if the other two will ever be coming back...


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 28, 2016)

back to waking up at 7am for 9am classes. haven't done that since spring 2015 semester


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 28, 2016)

I can't do anything without ruining all the people around me, why am I such garbage


----------



## lars708 (Jan 28, 2016)

The animated Mario stickers on LINE...

THERE'S NO DAISY!!!!

WHY NINTENDO, WHY?!

She is so forgotten omg...




Cadbberry said:


> I can't do anything without ruining all the people around me, why am I such garbage



I feel you...


----------



## MintySky (Jan 28, 2016)

Schools starting back up on Monday.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

so i finally have enough time do run errands in town > rainstorms 
also getting my grades later this week aaaah. oh well she said you could attend some lecture on her other class i think imma go do that i miss her


----------



## Peter (Jan 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> also getting my grades later this week aaaah.



good luck!

also i've completely forgotten how to write neatly after being away from uni for over a month...


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 28, 2016)

i think i've caught a cold cuz my nose is running like crazy

also i had to walk home from school in the rain and it was aBSOLUTELY FREEZING OUT THERE TOO CUZ IT'S WINTER


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

Pxter said:


> good luck!
> 
> also i've completely forgotten how to write neatly after being away from uni for over a month...



thanks hah this class was so awesome . fff.. 

well write film analysis stuff is all i can do


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 28, 2016)

Crazy fans of celebrities or music artists think they are always right. They flaunt their obsessions in everyone's faces.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

my tum hurts so bad im browsing people of walmart and laughing so hard send help


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 28, 2016)

I am stuck on a level of fnaf world


----------



## Bowie (Jan 28, 2016)

I wish people would just leave me alone. No wonder I have social anxiety with the kind of people I keep having to deal with.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 28, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I wish people would just leave me alone. No wonder I have social anxiety with the kind of people I keep having to deal with.



Maybe you should learn to control your impulse to tell others how to think and act. What you read on my blogs is a concept you never seen before and I understand that it can make a person feel uneasy, I get it. But please don't throw your insedcurities around. I can see that is deep rooted in you. I wish you luck in coping with your social anxiety.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> Maybe you should learn to control your impulse to tell others how to think and act. What you read on my blogs is a concept you never seen before and I understand that it can make a person feel uneasy, I get it. But please don't throw your insedcurities around. I can see that is deep rooted in you. I wish you luck in coping with your social anxiety.



Wow no need to be rude.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 28, 2016)

I've been feeling ill for the past week and am still not getting any better.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 28, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> Maybe you should learn to control your impulse to tell others how to think and act. What you read on my blogs is a concept you never seen before and I understand that it can make a person feel uneasy, I get it. But please don't throw your insedcurities around. I can see that is deep rooted in you. I wish you luck in coping with your social anxiety.



You don't know a thing about me, so don't pretend you do. Mind your own bloody business. You've been giving me rubbish all week and I'm tired of it.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 28, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> I've been feeling ill for the past week and am still not getting any better.


Oh no  I hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## mintellect (Jan 28, 2016)

This morning was pretty bad...

*Sore throat
*Stomach hurt
*Could barely speak
*Really tired
*Bad cough
*Stuffy nose

I've had these symptoms for the past week (it's worst in the morning) and I might be coming down with something. It seems like many people at my school are having similar issues. It is cold and flu season, after all. Hopefully this is nothing too major but I don't have a good feeling about this...

Luckily most of these problems were resolved in the afternoon, now I just have a stuffy nose, a mildly bad cough, and I'm kinda tired and also hungry.


----------



## tae (Jan 28, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> Maybe you should learn to control your impulse to tell others how to think and act. What you read on my blogs is a concept you never seen before and I understand that it can make a person feel uneasy, I get it. But please don't throw your insedcurities around. I can see that is deep rooted in you. I wish you luck in coping with your social anxiety.



maybe you should go back to pretending to be a mermaid and be quiet. 
who the hell comes at someone like this? seriously, get a life you're being a tw*t pocket.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 28, 2016)

taesaek said:


> maybe you should go back to pretending to be a mermaid and be quiet.
> who the hell comes at someone like this? seriously, get a life you're being a tw*t pocket.



I'm really sorry. I don't want there to be a big fight over this. I'm just trying to keep it private so nobody gets into trouble or whatever. I'm sorry.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 28, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I'm really sorry. I don't want there to be a big fight over this. I'm just trying to keep it private so nobody gets into trouble or whatever. I'm sorry.



Telling me to basically stop posting about my studies and beliefs on an open thread (you know which one) isn't exactly private. Just saying


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't mean to put my nose into other peoples business but its hella rude to do exactly that, especially on a thread that was created for a no judge zone to just unload. If you have a problem with someone, at least have the decency to PM them or some ****, don't harass them on every thread they go to; even if you're doing it unintentionally. In short, if you have nothing nice to say, and you know its gonna cause a ****storm, then keep it under wraps.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

spawns a scorpion > walks into it
spawns another > 1 mm away from catching it
>> catches random tarantula


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 28, 2016)

I. just want to lie down and cry for a long timeim a terrible person


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> spawns a scorpion > walks into it
> spawns another > 1 mm away from catching it
> >> catches random tarantula
> 
> ...


d
You're my herod


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

i have to re-take a test tomorrow that i already failed once and i'm scared i'll fail it again
i just dont want to dissapoint anyonea and ugh


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Delishush said:


> i have to re-take a test tomorrow that i already failed once and i'm scared i'll fail it again
> i just dont want to dissapoint anyonea and ugh



Fret no cinnamon bun, you'll do amazing! Worst case scenario is you'll fail it, but you know what? That's okay since as long as you went in there and gave it 1000% of an effort, then that's all that matters. Don't worry about disappointing nobody since the only person you should worry bout lettin down is yourself.


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

VividVero said:


> Fret no cinnamon bun, you'll do amazing! Worst case scenario is you'll fail it, but you know what? That's okay since as long as you went in there and gave it 1000% of an effort, then that's all that matters. Don't worry about disappointing nobody since the only person you should worry bout lettin down is yourself.



nngh inspiration <3
thank you so much, i guess you're right. i just have to give it my all, put all my extra practice into work, and work to improve on whatever i get wrong.


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

my throat has been hurting for the whole day

i think im sick


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm hella heated rn and kinda shaking. The British lied, tea don't calm ****.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

I want tea but I don't wanna be drugged and shout jesus all over the place.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> I want tea but I don't wanna be drugged and shout jesus all over the place.



Yo, give me the tea you're having! Hook a pleb up!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

VividVero said:


> Yo, give me the tea you're having! Hook a pleb up!



Lel any tea does that to me, unless I'm sick then it works like normal like relaxing and sht

And yeah sure come on over


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> Lel any tea does that to me, unless I'm sick then it works like normal like relaxing and sht
> 
> And yeah sure come on over


omw kappa  

But yeah tbh I feel the reason why it ain't working is because i'm a salty sardine naturally and its just going through me like a filter; there's too much toxins for it to remove.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

ayy m8 seeya in a jiffy 

yeah lol i hate that i get tired/drugged for it cause I rly like green and white tea, red and black taste like forest literally so ech.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Green tea legit knocks me out, although I love it. It knocks me out so hardcore that, thats the first **** I drink if I know a *** boi wanting to hit this and he can't take a hint. I'll be like later~ *fades away into the shadow realm*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

xD cool beans man.  i kinda want some tea now because it's so freaking cold here


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Follow your dreams, ocean man.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

aka. cat jesus


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Yo I own five cats. Don't follow em all.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

also people learn to tag sht correctly.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Idk but in other news I ate a nature valley granola bar and its rippin me a new one; I also have a random paper cut thats hella bad.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 28, 2016)

I don;t know weather to cry in my bed or keep on pushing through the day. Sigh


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Yo theres this kid outside ****ing screaming like a banshee and it makes me want to die a bit inside. Ugh I hate living in a neighborhood with kids.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

VividVero said:


> Idk but in other news I ate a nature valley granola bar and its rippin me a new one; I also have a random paper cut thats hella bad.



*throws over*

i want teaaaaa or something hot i was thinkin of coffee but not this late lmao


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 28, 2016)

VividVero said:


> Yo theres this kid outside ****ing screaming like a banshee and it makes me want to die a bit inside. Ugh I hate living in a neighborhood with kids.



Scream kids are annoying af. I like to sleep during the day and when kids are running around outside it puts me in a bad mood because I like dead silence. Lol I'll grow up into a betchy old lady screaming "Hey kids! get away from that jello tree"


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> Scream kids are annoying af. I like to sleep during the day and when kids are running around outside it puts me in a bad mood because I like dead silence. Lol I'll grow up into a betchy old lady screaming "Hey kids! get away from that jello tree"



Yo they arent even doing anything but sitting down on the road screaming at the top of their lungs... JUST TO SEE WHO CAN SCREAM LOUDER.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> *throws over*
> 
> i want teaaaaa or something hot i was thinkin of coffee but not this late lmao



Yo i'll drink coffee any time. Its 1am? 2:30am? I'll have those five cups.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 28, 2016)

VividVero said:


> Yo they arent even doing anything but sitting down on the road screaming at the top of their lungs... JUST TO SEE WHO CAN SCREAM LOUDER.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Walk over to their curb and than scream in their ears. That'll make em stfu lmao


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> Walk over to their curb and than scream in their ears. That'll make em stfu lmao



Yo I ain't got the energy for that. On the upside their parents made em stop and go inside.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

VividVero said:


> Yo i'll drink coffee any time. Its 1am? 2:30am? I'll have those five cups.



well i need dat sleep lol


----------



## mintellect (Jan 28, 2016)

VividVero said:


> Yo theres this kid outside ****ing screaming like a banshee and it makes me want to die a bit inside. Ugh I hate living in a neighborhood with kids.



Don't worry, they'll lose their voices at one point.


...that's not how I lost my voice, I swear!


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> well i need dat sleep lol



lol what time is it for you??


----------



## riummi (Jan 28, 2016)

Spoiler



my dog just died and I couldnt be there with him in his final moments because I had to go to school. Thing is - i didnt even need to go to school. We just sat and did nothing (seriously) - and that whole time i was worrying about my dog. I just wish i could have held him as he passed away. Now he wont be there to greet me when i come home or comfort me...at least he wont have to be in any more pain. The house is so empty without him.



i dont feel like going to school tmrw...its hard to look like im having fun. especially since there's a fieldtrip tmrw


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

riummi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D: I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 28, 2016)

riummi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gosh that really sucks ;-;
I know I'd feel exactly the same way if that happened to my dog...

I hope everything will be ok <3


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

my nose burns holy crap


----------



## boujee (Jan 28, 2016)

I brought those shirts Tae sent a link to me to, I spent over a 100 for art commissions, I order two new heels off show dazzle, some more makeup brushes, plus some other sht.

I think I overdid it again, spending money is like gambling to me and I need to stop.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 28, 2016)

I have Bubblegum K.K. stuck in my head, because of this video with Flurry singing it.


----------



## mintellect (Jan 28, 2016)

I want to change my username again.

No, self, this username is fine, you don't need to save up and then throw away 1.2k TBT to put little flower icon things around it.


----------



## Finnian (Jan 28, 2016)

AHHH I HAVE TO MAKE DINNER.
I got no sewing done today and it's 6. All I did was draw.


And my mouth tastes like armpit.


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

Spoiler



My grandma got surgery in the kidney yesterday. My mom had to go all the way to Arlington to go support her. She texted me saying that my grandma is in a lot of pain right now, and I just hate that she's in this condition. I've never seen my grandma in pain, ever. So, it hurts hearing that she's in pain. But I should be happy that the surgery went well.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Jan 28, 2016)

My ex, who broke up with me on New Year's last year just contacted me. He wanted to catch up.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 28, 2016)

my dinner tonight, one nature valley granola bar


----------



## Jacob (Jan 28, 2016)

i wanna shower but my brother is taking forever to finish 
its been like 55 minutes 

and my phone is screwed up af so I can't open some apps like skype, kik, and snapchat rn
they like freeze then crash so its rlly annoying

oh and I leave Disney tomorrow so packing up to leave is bothering me


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 29, 2016)

Spoiler



my period had to come at the worst time ever ._.


----------



## tae (Jan 29, 2016)

i'm so tired, but i can't ever sleep. ugh.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 29, 2016)

I haven't watched buzzfeed in two months
Time for an idiocy marathon


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 29, 2016)

I feel really crappy about the awful day I had yesterday.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2016)

the bad rng spawn for scorpions in new leaf like c'mon is my game cursed or something


----------



## teshima (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm behind on a shatload of homework, I have to run a mile under 7 minutes for varsity tryouts on monday. I have my piano competition in a few weeks and I'm way too far behind on my practice. I have to finish three pieces for my portfolio for my application to a precollege art program by next week. and instead of trying to work on all this im just playing animal crossing


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't understand why everyone is picking on me because I am feeling depressed. This is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 29, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> I don't understand why everyone is picking on me because I am feeling depressed. This is wrong on so many levels.



Most people aren't picking on you, you are just really sensitive. I personally don't think you are emotionally mature enough and you don't take social queues well enough to be on a forum like this.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

In other news I have to finish two college apps and a 650 word essay on the impact fast fashion has economically on third world countries as well as the morality behind it. FUNNnnnn


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> I don't understand why everyone is picking on me because I am feeling depressed. This is wrong on so many levels.



Well if you would stop making stupid threads and harass like everyone on the site it could maybe help  Also you seem paranoid asf.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Trundle said:


> Most people aren't picking on you, you are just really sensitive. I personally don't think you are emotionally mature enough and you don't take social queues well enough to be on a forum like this.





Moko said:


> Well if you would stop making stupid threads and harass like everyone on the site it could maybe help  Also you seem paranoid asf.


No offense, also please note i'm not siding with anyone in this topic, but the girl has received enough flak from numerous people across multiple threads. Numerous people have called her out on the exact same thing as to what y'all said earlier and I feel like having people constantly bombarding her with what shes doing wrong isn't going to help; also making comments on this thread that have bad intent is only making others feel that this thread won't be a safe place to vent. In short what you're doing right now is no better than what she did yesterday to Bowie. If you also have noticed on her profile she made an announcement that shes departing for a while. It's unsure how long that will be but for now, while shes gone, lets just burry this **** deep in the forum and let it not arise again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2016)

Uh well I'm not gonna make PMs public but she isn't as good either lol... Making up sht doesn't make you better either.

Yeah sure thing but you could wonder if she gave any thought at all sometimes.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Moko said:


> Uh well I'm not gonna make PMs public but she isn't as good either lol... Making up sht doesn't make you better either.
> 
> Yeah sure thing but you could wonder if she gave any thought at all sometimes.



I already stated I ain't siding with nobody. And believe my, I've gotten my fair share of PM's from her, as I am sure everybody has from what i've heard. Imo, I do indeed believe shes in the wrong. That being said, publicly dragging her to the extent she has already been within this comm is not only giving a bad name to our comm, but its morally wrong. She has alot going on and someone who is mentally ill cannot process everything in a coherent way others can. Plus she does appear to be younger than the majority which worsens her case of coherence as to where her fault lies. Over all i'm pretty sure she's gotten it by now. We don't need like 25 people on multiple threads telling her off.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2016)

Yeah, well true that but there was no reason to continue anyways.

Also mom stop having so much mustard on the sausages for ****s sake...


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Ninja'd. Mustard thou is the best for hotdogs, lay that **** on.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2016)

No I don't have  more to add, just saying blaming illnesses is not a thing to do...


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Moko said:


> No I don't have  more to add, just saying blaming illnesses is not a thing to do...



I'm not blaming it. All i'm saying is people have to take her age and mental state into consideration. Calling out someone who is a mentally stable 22 year old is different from a 13 year old girl who has had panic attacks as of recent, depressive episodes and issues with anxiety. Like I said, if you have anything more to add please VM otherwise just leave it at that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2016)

also i cant find another bag for my stuff smh im not gonna take all my school stuff out gah


----------



## piichinu (Jan 29, 2016)

my fingers are so bloody


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 29, 2016)

I had a graded assessment quiz today for Analytics that tested on what I recalled from Business Statistics last semester. I barely survived that class as it is and any material retained was lost over break so I had to look up the answers. Got an 80% on it so I'll take it. I don't feel guilty this time.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 29, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I had a graded assessment quiz today for Analytics that tested on what I recalled from Business Statistics last semester. I barely survived that class as it is and any material retained was lost over break so I had to look up the answers. Got an 80% on it so I'll take it. I don't feel guilty this time.


Ayy nice bro, that's some major improvement from last time. Glad you got that scote, you'll do even better next time.

My head's spinning from all the energy drinks I had in the timespan of 3 hours. Also I didn't sleep last night so it's ****ing with my body right now


----------



## teto (Jan 29, 2016)

I-I did it
I took the test and I think I did okay a nd i BETTER DO OKAY


----------



## tae (Jan 29, 2016)

pretty sure eating some caramel delights & thin mints isn't a good choice for breakfast. oops.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 29, 2016)

The ★ booklet is really dark. You have to have a light shining on it in order to read it. I wonder if that's a metaphor for something.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

I just let go of an 8 year long on and off friendship... I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 29, 2016)

I think everyone is purposely trying to get on my nerves today =__=


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm so ****ing bored for some  reason
I don't know what to do #fwp


----------



## Mao (Jan 29, 2016)

kinda annoyed. my locker at school got broken into... 

luckily nothing was taken otherwise i would have gone mental because my pe kit was in there and my shoes cost a bit

people were just doing it for fun because it happened to about 5 other people. they just opened it with their hands like how


----------



## Llust (Jan 29, 2016)

got a panic attack at school again, then got another one at work when a customer *****ed out on me for not being polite bc i didnt make eye contact with her or said hi before checking out her items, like wtf? idk she was just dissing me for no reason and bringing the whole stores attention to me, calling me an impolite *****, saying my 'asian accent' makes me uglier than i already am, etc. i tried apologizing but she just left without taking her stuff. got home, didnt know how to react so i just scarfed down like two bowls of instant noodles and other unhealthy ****. i was doing so well on eating healthy before this too


----------



## boujee (Jan 29, 2016)

lol me and this artist ocs sorta look the same and also has the same name but spelt differently and I'm like *** I hope he doesn't think I copied cause I just commissioned him today and I'm crying holy sht


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm not okay, in an okay way....I miss you.


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

I found out a guy likes me but I have no idea what he looks like. I've never seen him in school.. Pretty creepy.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 29, 2016)

Lets start with me! Waking up at 6AM...
Then, add that my stomachaches feels like a knife in my stomach
Lets add i need to enter 10-15 times to the bathroom...
Then everyone wants me to bath...yeah...i feel like **** to bath but still. Then it just comes out the cold water...
Then im extremely cold and even if i wear every jacket, hoodie and sweater in the earth...I would be still cold...
Add that my mom wants me to eat even  through she knows about my stomachaches,like: Uh mom...just...NO...
That plate of soup brings back the Diarrea why?!?!?!.
Then want to chill with 3DS and boop! it just freezes my whole game >_>_>.
Then try to forget chillin in the U internet browser and...Booyah! "error connection..."
Be mad becuase Wii U doesn't connects and my stomach now feels 7 knifes in there....
Aaaaaand...
My ****ty Day is here guis ​


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 30, 2016)

You're really letting me down Xbox. I think this is the 4th month in a row I've been disappointed with their games with gold lineup. 3 of them I've once again never heard of and have decent ratings. The other is Gears of War 2 which I got for 89? at GameStop I mean come on. I want big titles with 4+ stars. Offering 4 free games isn't something to brag about if they all suck.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 30, 2016)

-I've been late to school/almost late to school lately (especially last week) and being late to my first hour class and it's bugging me
-I've been using so much water and electricity 
-I've been lazy...just stinks
-My shoulders and arms and hands have been sore lately
-I've been acting so weird 
-Etc


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

i feel sick but we don't have medicine. just waiting for my mom to get back from arlington


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2016)

lol i've been drawing these busts for like 857839 hours


----------



## Jacob (Jan 30, 2016)

I have about 5 more hours of homework left to do, but idk where to start
I have been asking people what I missed but no one is getting back to me
I missed about 8 tests and need to write and memorize 2 speeches

My teachers put homework online but idk what to do because I missed the lesson and I am not sure if they expect me to do the work or not

Where do I even begin


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

The donald trump fanfiction thread is gone


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 30, 2016)

Vesta just won't place her house where I want her to ;-; (she was actually close in one attempt, but it was one space more to the right than I originally planned so I kept on resetting and now she's not even spawning in that general area anymore akjdhdhfjfk :c )


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

i was crying earlier now my sweater's wet

hopefully it'll dry off


----------



## mintellect (Jan 30, 2016)

I want to get back into Animal Crossing but I just can't get myself to pick up the game again.

Even if I eventually do, I know I'll just take another month long break again...


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

a blister between my thumb and index finger from using a paint roller for hours today


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

Nothing's bothering me right now. I'm so happy


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 31, 2016)

This stupid medicine is messing up everything. My stomach is in so much pain I wanna scream


----------



## Javocado (Jan 31, 2016)

I finished gossip girl and i miss it already fml


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 31, 2016)

I forgot to ask my teacher to explain something to me that will orobably be on the exam so I'm screwed. The teacher doesn't go to school on exam week /:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 31, 2016)

Those two songs would play right then...ugh.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 31, 2016)

I need an emotional support animal


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 31, 2016)

Surviving off fumes right meow, 6-7 hours total sleep in the last two days and I am pretty miserable. My eyes are ready to fall shut right now and I am having a lot of typos (thankfully I can correct them, and by "I" I mean my computer)


----------



## newleaves (Jan 31, 2016)

everything, i am always bothered by something tbqh. at the moment its my undone
business homework and my science project both due for tomorrow i guess(′ʘ⌄ʘ‵)​


----------



## Psydye (Jan 31, 2016)

Nothing much atm.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 31, 2016)

I had a trade set up on friday to do but around the time for it, I never got a message from the seller or anything. It's been two days and I want to ask about it, but not seem like an ass.


----------



## Peter (Jan 31, 2016)

I've been given the worst timetable ever for next semester, and I have classes that none my friends are in.


----------



## Mao (Jan 31, 2016)

5 pieces of homework due tomorrow and 2 are essays why am i even on this site


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 31, 2016)

Pxter said:


> I've been given the worst timetable ever for next semester, and I have classes that none my friends are in.


Try doing that for 2 years straight, I did and it was absolutely dreadful.

Also how do I get rid of MayorEvvie, she killed one of my favorite games for me and I just want her to buzz off tbh.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 31, 2016)

I've been trying to get into Estelle, it's really annoying when the video decides to buffer every two seconds. I can't even understand the song when it keeps buffering, not to mention when it buffers it takes forever. Why do I even bother.


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

Imgur doesn't work wtf


----------



## VividVero (Jan 31, 2016)

I have an itch that won't go away ;0;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 31, 2016)

1:58 PM and I'm eating cereal for lunch. I need to learn how to cook.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

my tum hurts freaking coffee and onions.

also i need igb and gold ores...


----------



## Zane (Jan 31, 2016)

my cats are so clingy, as soon as i sit down ehere to work theyre all up in my face, theyre both sitting in front of my computer now i can hardly even type. and they just want to sleep which they can do ANYWHERE.. 



Pxter said:


> I've been given the worst timetable ever for next semester, and I have classes that none my friends are in.



that sucks :/ u can do it, i believe in u


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

umm teacher can you please report the grades to the database thing cause i cant see it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 31, 2016)

no...


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 31, 2016)

Board as a piece of cardboard


----------



## milkyi (Jan 31, 2016)

lani almost made me blind


----------



## Saylor (Jan 31, 2016)

I feel like lately I haven't been able to stay happy for more than a few minutes and I feel weird and not like myself at all


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 31, 2016)

Saylor said:


> I feel like lately I haven't been able to stay happy for more than a few minutes and I feel weird and not like myself at all



I'm sorry to hear that. It probably doesn't help much but I hope you feel better.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

my tum hurts


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

im really hungry like jesus


----------



## Saylor (Jan 31, 2016)

Ghost Soda said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. It probably doesn't help much but I hope you feel better.


It helps probably more than you'd think. Thank you <3


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

im craving ramen noodles now.. fff


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

aixoo said:


> im craving ramen noodles now.. fff



ramen is life.

also i shouldn't stuff myself with this chocolate but smh its so good


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

splatoon why u gotta be so frustrating ughh


----------



## riummi (Jan 31, 2016)

so much hw = =


----------



## Jacob (Jan 31, 2016)

5 tests to study for!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 31, 2016)

I got to spend all weekend having my ex's mom who knows we broke up tell me about her son and then tell me to come over and hang with them. Then I found out he broke up with me because he thought I wasn't pretty...... I... I hate everything about my self


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 31, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I got to spend all weekend having my ex's mom who knows we broke up tell me about her son and then tell me to come over and hang with them. Then I found out he broke up with me because he thought I wasn't pretty...... I... I hate everything about my self



Yikes, that's rough. Don't beat yourself up about it though. I'm sure you've got some great qualities about yourself. What's important is what traits about yourself you feel proud of and if someone says otherwise then disregard what they said.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 31, 2016)

I think I'm getting sick


----------



## riummi (Jan 31, 2016)

this headache
those hw assignments
these essays 
ahhhh


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 31, 2016)

Saylor said:


> It helps probably more than you'd think. Thank you <3



no problem, that's what friends are for.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 31, 2016)

College tomorrow


----------



## radical6 (Jan 31, 2016)

i want to die


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

I feel like people don't like me


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 31, 2016)

aixoo said:


> I feel like people don't like me



Aw, that's not true. I think you're a cool person. OuO


----------



## RRJay (Jan 31, 2016)

the fact that if i dont have my grades up by feb 15, i will be going back to a school where people bullied me and i wont get to see my boyfriend for a month.
and i have no motivation to do so.
it feels weird. like i want to see my bf. i dont want to go back to regular school. but i have no motivation to prevent that from happening.


----------



## riummi (Feb 1, 2016)

them: "will you go to formal with me" *holds sign and flowers*
         *serenades girl with a romantic song* "formal?"
         *hugs* *pictures* 

me: im running out of cereal, which one should i try next
      *eats cereal from bag*


----------



## riummi (Feb 1, 2016)

i chose applejacks


----------



## teshima (Feb 1, 2016)

i deactivated my main social media account (instagram) and im realizing how lonely i am irl. like i think i had a sort of addiction to talking to my online friends there, and im going through withdrawal. lol but at least i did alot of homework today, I can actually control when i sleep tonight as opposed to passing out halfway through my stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

i want my grade.. lazy tech people


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 1, 2016)

Feeling like yuck, really want to be curled up in bed sleeping forever instead. Darn work and society making me earn money. Why can't I be a professional bed tester?


----------



## Finnian (Feb 1, 2016)

My neck hurts so bad.
 It's 3 in the morning now.
Matchbox Twenty thou.

Also it's late and I'm **** posting.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

no time bluh bleh at least i can go to that lecture tomorrow also i hope they report in that freaking grade soon...


----------



## Finnian (Feb 1, 2016)

Moko said:


> no time bluh bleh at least i can go to that lecture tomorrow also i hope they report in that freaking grade soon...



Don't go.
Down with the system.
Anarchy.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

Finnian said:


> Don't go.
> Down with the system.
> Anarchy.



hah.. i kinda have to :c also i want to go to that lecture bc my teacher is nice and she said we could attend.. so


----------



## Loriii (Feb 1, 2016)

I feel like buying another IEM (earphones). My extra pair that I've been using for 2 years is already kind of wearing out.


----------



## Peter (Feb 1, 2016)

5 hours left in uni and I only have 40% phone battery


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

holy hell i am so sleepy, not enough coffee in the world today to perk me up.


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

i wanna be as beautiful as blond minho in view.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 1, 2016)

Okay so I need to get this off my chest because holy cow.

So the members of the organization I'm applying for are asking from us a video of some sort, and we said we would finish it by tonight but we couldn't because of this and that. We were so scared to tell the mems and all of us applicants were cowering behind our screens because no one had the guts to mention to the mems that we didn't finish it on time. Long story short, we were all screaming about how afraid we were of the members, like they're already mad at us for not finishing the video (because at some point, we had to tell them the truth), and how it's not safe to go on twitter because the members are just lurking there; they might assume that by tweeting, we don't give a damn about the video and all. It was one hell of a rollercoaster and everyone was just panicking like it's the end of the world. A very heart-racing experience omfg.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

blah stupid tech guys/department people can you like report in so i can get my grade ahhh


----------



## Celestis (Feb 1, 2016)

i'm bothered by the fact that i thought i would be fine if i stayed up and played league all night instead of sleeping
four periods into school and i'm already dying omfg


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 1, 2016)

My teacher rejected my kinetic typography project pitch because it was too user specific, it was a quote from Undertale.


----------



## RRJay (Feb 1, 2016)

i need to schoolwork but all i want to do is sleep all day


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2016)

Just generally tired right now, I had 6 hours sleep last night and a 3 hour nap earlier, that should be plenty of sleep.

Also waiting for Bayonetta and Corrin to come out on Smash, just over 2 days left omg.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

not much atm other than i want obscure vinyls as usual


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

HOW DID I NOT DONATE A RICE GRASSHOPPER WTF


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

for fcks sake not another bug missing.. oh well to teh island we go go...


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 1, 2016)

i havent seen my therapist since last tuesday and im not seeing her until friday and i rlY need to see her eugh. also it ffeels really yuck to feel like i need to see her and i can't rly tell anyone because that wou.d seem needy, weird and embarrassing aaHHAghghh h this rly sucks why do i have to wait for such a long time couldn't she have booked me in on last friday and then we could have gone weekly?? so i didnt havfe t owait 10 days???  eeeeeeeeeeeebhhhhhhbn  im dead


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 1, 2016)

First thing when I get home is getting nagged about not sending a text to my cousin and it hadn't even been 24 hours yet like give me a break.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm so sick of him hovering around my desk while I'm trying to work.

Like how many times do I have to ask you to leave?
And if you're not saying bad things about my car, you're being racist. And if it's not racism, you're always sneaking up behind me to touch my back or sides and it's not appropriate.
Apparently HR doesn't care.

Whatever I just wanted to vent. :T


----------



## Kiera943 (Feb 1, 2016)

ALL THIS FRACKIN HOMEWORK MAN WTF
Really tho.. highschool sucks butt but I can't imagine what college is like compared to this lol


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 1, 2016)

dad I don't care about being/ want to be a musician pls stop shoving music and instruments down my throat


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2016)

Ugh I'm doing my history homework rn and I'm procrastinating and being lazy ;-;


----------



## riummi (Feb 1, 2016)

dude why are teachers suddenly assigning a **** ton of hw OTL


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 1, 2016)

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

i literally just cleaned my entire kitchen yesterday and it took 20 minutes for someone to **** it all up.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2016)

Omg someone was whistling outside and it kinda scared me there since it's nighttime  I think it's just my family/neighbors though, can't really tell when I looked out of the window since it's dark. Probably my family though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 1, 2016)

2 more exams then I'm done  I suck at science abd I studied a lot for it but I feel like I forgot everything about it since I did the other 2 exams today


----------



## riummi (Feb 1, 2016)

ahh this video isnt working o.o how will i take notes ;v


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

i forgot how to do this math now what do i do? :v

guess i have to do it during first period again ;-;


----------



## riummi (Feb 2, 2016)

ITS STILL NOT WORKING


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2016)

oops i need to make this art hw :'v


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 2, 2016)

Another day where I couldn't sleep, I don't know why my body is spiting me so... got 2 hours and then took maybe an hour long nap right before coming to work, and I can hardly keep my eyes open...


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 2, 2016)

ugh stop being an annoying prick and exaggerating everything


----------



## Limon (Feb 2, 2016)

the need to sleep


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 2, 2016)

We all know adult coloring books are a new trend, but now like a million people are publishing really shotty ones. Like there are a few good artists that makes them, and a couple companies actually making nicer ones, but now there are really awful ones just pandering to what is popular, you can now find like a million "curse word" coloring books, and they are so low there is even some like "cursing cats" and I'm like, wow, you really know you're market... -_- Or literally all the pictures are clip art, or actual pictures rendered black and white. Like please, just stop and leave it to the actual artists. K thanks.

*image or a dolphin from a 3 year old's coloring book photoshopped over a geometric background*
"Beautiful Doplhin Mandala Adult Coloring Book!"
No.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 2, 2016)

i have to stay in school for hours all i want to do is go home and chill ):<
also im not seeing my therapist in another 3 days so i'm dead ahahaa grea t .

anyways that's cool i'm just rly tired of never being able to focus in school . i have so many assignments that were due like last week that i haven't even started yet and atm im noy doing what i'm supposed to be idoing in english class which is annoying i guess


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

so like a month until next guest lecture thing.. frick i cant wait


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 2, 2016)

Saying goodbye is one of the hardest things in life.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Saying goodbye is one of the hardest things in life.



sure is :c

also king salmon pls spawn i dont need chars


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm so annoyed Biskit moved without pinging me wtf wtf wtf ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> I'm so annoyed Biskit moved without pinging me wtf wtf wtf ;-;



this so much i hate when they just tell you "lol biskit in boxes pls say goodbye" uh no dumb game


----------



## mogyay (Feb 2, 2016)

my healthy eating lasted approx 2 days which is actually a new record


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

i need more igb but nintendo wifi servers are so bad.

also i totally wish i took this longessaywriting class whatever you call it in english film studies now cause the teacher is so good (had her just now on my documentary film class) and i was in one of their classes today.. hella interesting and it's always interesting to have directors/filmmaker guests at lectures cause they are so interesting damn. (Lisa Tan and Lennart Malmer was guests at the documentary class(not at the same time tho lol) and both were hella rad peeps)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 2, 2016)

im never greeting ppl again bc when i do i always get ignored or not noticed lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

this coffee smh is it extra extra strong chili weed french portuguese roast or?


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 2, 2016)

Should this bother me? ...  
I poured RedBull in my coffee this morning ... I can see sounds !!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Should this bother me? ...
> I poured RedBull in my coffee this morning ... I can see sounds !!!



yes it should xD


----------



## Zane (Feb 2, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> im never greeting ppl again bc when i do i always get ignored or not noticed lmao



i never used to greet people in highschool, then one day in the last year i said hi to this girl from my class as we passed in the stairs and she didn't say anything back and i regretted everything in my life because it led up to that moment


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 2, 2016)

Some people just always have to snap at you.

Like really? I told you I understood that you didn't wanna talk about it and you _have_ to try and argue?
Obnoxious.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

over a month why.. gah

also please can you please not call this week i dont want to see you anyways >>


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

omg i will probably be a loner on valentine's day frickk :'(


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

i'm not even spending valentines day w/ my boyfriend, i'm spending it with exo. wheeze.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't have a valentine this year. :c


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 2, 2016)

im so pathetic without my friends honestly


----------



## Locket (Feb 2, 2016)

oh ****

bloody nose and someones in the bathroom


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 3, 2016)

Nothing has gone my way and the world seems against me, eating up the little hope I had left


----------



## riummi (Feb 3, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> I don't have a valentine this year. :c



i thought i was? ;-;
jk no pls no

- - - Post Merge - - -



aixoo said:


> omg i will probably be a loner on valentine's day frickk :'(



you learn to embrace it u.u


----------



## boujee (Feb 3, 2016)

I feel like crying but I don't know why


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

do you need a hug? ^
honestly just cry you'll probably feel better.



man this is the first time ive ever been a top poster of the day.


----------



## boujee (Feb 3, 2016)

yes I need lots of affection 

probably just my depression


----------



## riummi (Feb 3, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> yes I need lots of affection
> 
> probably just my depression



*hugs*


i couldnt make red velvet cupcakes ;-;


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

riummi said:


> *hugs*
> 
> 
> i couldnt make red velvet cupcakes ;-;



;-; My fried eggs this morning weren't evenly thin


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

this guy still hasn't cleaned my damn kitchen. im seething.


----------



## Llust (Feb 3, 2016)

i cant find a new good tv show to watch


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

stardusk said:


> i cant find a new good tv show to watch



watch shameless (the american version)


----------



## Mariah (Feb 3, 2016)

taesaek said:


> watch shameless (the american version)



Yes, definitely.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

watch M*A*S*H lol

also seriously this zika mosquito virus..

>"dont get pregnant"
>>countries over there have very strict abortion laws

smh


----------



## Unumii (Feb 3, 2016)

*My crush =3=; *


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Valentine's Day blues


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 3, 2016)

i am in so much pain right now, these aren't just cramps these are advanced cramps


----------



## boujee (Feb 3, 2016)

agh I don't want to go to court 
I don't want to see my attacker
I don't want to see his face
I don't want to remember what he did to me 
I just don't 
His family is already calling my house stating I'm a liar. I don't want to cry no more


----------



## Bunlily (Feb 3, 2016)

Almost had a house fire last night. Now my anxiety is through the roof. ;v;


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

i'm still waiting for baebsae dance practice.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

period cramps well frick off.


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

my puppy just farted on my leg i'm screaming.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

taesaek said:


> my puppy just farted on my leg i'm screaming.



mm m nice lol

also i wanna take more painkillers but i already had like 2 today already hhh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 3, 2016)

Long day today... I hope I don't need my book to do the homework because I haven't ordered it yet. $200 for a pile of paper. I don't even get a paperback or hardback cover. They have us put it in a binder.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Edit: Going to be angsty somewhere else lol


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 3, 2016)

I hate how I'm only in love with the thought of him, and how freaking shallow I am. It's only been, what, 3 weeks since I saw him (again)? adjgjdjgjdshk I hate feelings 0/10


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

man i'm going to kill this roommate. like how do you live like this. 
stop avoiding me because you know i'm going to yell at you.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 3, 2016)

My cat gassed me really bad and I can't move because she's cuddling on my lap..


----------



## Locket (Feb 3, 2016)

I think I just got my first freaking period

No warnings, like no cramps AT ALL


im shaking so bad like ahhhhhhh


----------



## jiny (Feb 3, 2016)

omg mom what good is it going to do you if you call me a boy with long hair

it's not my fault i was born with this face ffs


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Everything is fine now. ^^ I did what was best for me and now I can finally move on.


----------



## Locket (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm at a loss on what to tell my mom about my... thing

But it looks like a murder scene but in my underwear DX


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

is this guy not gonna buy my kindle now. rip


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 3, 2016)

Donald Trump


----------



## jiny (Feb 3, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> I'm at a loss on what to tell my mom about my... thing
> 
> But it looks like a murder scene but in my underwear DX



well you better tell her before she finds out herself.


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> I'm at a loss on what to tell my mom about my... thing
> 
> But it looks like a murder scene but in my underwear DX



you just tell her that you've gotten your period so she can get you what you need / teach you what you need to know about it. i didn't know it was such a weird thing to talk to parents about.


----------



## jiny (Feb 3, 2016)

why are there so many people viewing


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 3, 2016)

Apparently I bone myself to Papyrus, how swell to hear!


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

aixoo said:


> why are there so many people viewing



the masses, they follow me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

the guests? probably 99% searchbots from google lmao.

also it's 1.30 am i should sleep but i kinda had to finish Shoah...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 3, 2016)

If you dont want to help me just tell me instead of reading the message and not responding .-.


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 3, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> I'm at a loss on what to tell my mom about my... thing
> 
> But it looks like a murder scene but in my underwear DX



Like other people have mentioned, just tell her. Secondly, don't treat periods as if they're so taboo that you have to call it a "thing." It happens.


----------



## boujee (Feb 3, 2016)

If there were a button that would cease my existence, like a instant poof I'll push it.
I need more medication and my depression is just consuming me.


----------



## riummi (Feb 3, 2016)

he wants to see the movie
i want to see the same movie
O.O but i can't go ;-;


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Edit: Vented but rather not have anyone else read this


----------



## riummi (Feb 3, 2016)

dang


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Okay, I feel a lot better after getting that off my chest.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 3, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> *I'd rather you hate me*



Congrats, you succeeded. Couldn't even grace the poor fellow with a private message.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

You wouldn't reply to it anyway.

Goodbye.


----------



## Crash (Feb 4, 2016)

ive had the worst day, I don't even know where to begin D:
everything has gone wrong, I've had a migraine for the past week that I can't get rid of...ugh. I hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow. <3​


----------



## Locket (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't feel like I have enough courage to talk to my mom yet. What should I do? I have to get up for school at 6 am and How will I chenge my pad without her knowing?

It's really bothering me, I'm really scared about the situation.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

Your mom has been through the exact same thing you are going through right now. It's a common girl thing and it's completely normal and healthy.

You should tell her. She can give you good advice on how to handle it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 4, 2016)

I CAAAANNNT BREEATTHHHEEE!!! MY NOSE IS STUFFED AND I CANT BRETH THROUGH MY MOUTH


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 4, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> I don't feel like I have enough courage to talk to my mom yet. What should I do? I have to get up for school at 6 am and How will I chenge my pad without her knowing?
> 
> It's really bothering me, I'm really scared about the situation.



Having a period is 100% normal. There's really nothing to be embarrassed or self-conscious about. *It's just a thing*. It happens. You should be able to talk about it freely. I hate that we're made to feel like we should be ashamed of it/hide it or some stupid ****. Just tell her.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

tired asf but i got a king salmon so am alright now

talking about periods, be glad you dont have my cramps :x

also lol i have two fishes left in new leaf mitten crab and THEN MOTHETRUCKING STRINGFISH AAH


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 4, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Okay, I feel a lot better after getting that off my chest.





DarkDesertFox said:


> Congrats, you succeeded. Couldn't even grace the poor fellow with a private message.



nice meme


----------



## mintellect (Feb 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> tired asf but i got a king salmon so am alright now
> 
> talking about periods, be glad you dont have my cramps :x
> 
> also lol i have two fishes left in new leaf mitten crab and THEN MOTHETRUCKING STRINGFISH AAH



String fishes have always been easy for me to find for some reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> String fishes have always been easy for me to find for some reason.



yeah i basically started my game when their period ended also i had no fishing rod for a long time so lol.

i hope i can find them, hardest so far was the bichir for sure.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

TOO MUCH HOMEWORK


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

^are you married to your alt or?lmao

also why is mochi ice cream so expensive i want moar


----------



## boujee (Feb 4, 2016)

I can't really grasp the idea of someone who makes oc's with background story of incest to use as a coping mechanism, like why would you want to write or even create something that would remind you of your shtty history? Even I'm a survivor of such fckery and if I were to create some oc who dealt with it I rather have someone who want to *** up the person who did that to me for my innocent shouldn't have been taken away so suddenly.

But I guess I also can't relate since I'm not stupid.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

^uhh wtf people do that? that is serious issues man not stuff you apply because you think it sounds edgy and cool.


----------



## teto (Feb 4, 2016)

okay so you know that math test i talked about like a week ago?
i failed. i have to re-take a re-take of a test.
i dont have the motivation to do anything anymore tbh just gonna hide in my room and cry.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

Delishush said:


> okay so you know that math test i talked about like a week ago?
> i failed. i have to re-take a re-take of a test.
> i dont have the motivation to do anything anymore tbh just gonna hide in my room and cry.



holy sht you alright? that must suck so hard.. reminds me of high school when i had to retake maths tests 24*7 though -.-


----------



## teto (Feb 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> holy sht you alright? that must suck so hard.. reminds me of high school when i had to retake maths tests 24*7 though -.-



honestly i dont know 
i was all chill about it at first like ''oh haha it's cool, i'll just try again!'' and i got out of the school doors and got in my moms car and i started bawling. now it's setting in i hate everything even more mom's trying to cheer me up but it's very apparent it's not working


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

bleh must be so annoying and ya idek im glad i haven't had to do these things since back then... :[ *hugs*

i dunno if you can talk to someone at school about it or if you can get a personal plan for the subject.. alas i wish the best for you and hope you can get through it..


----------



## boujee (Feb 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> ^uhh wtf people do that? that is serious issues man not stuff you apply because you think it sounds edgy and cool.




Yup 
I think they're festhizing it.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

maybe.. and you should def. not add it to cope with whatever past.. or yeah simply because it sounds like a good idea. .. man.

anyways i wish i had like candy or shizz at home im craving sht lol


----------



## gingerbread (Feb 4, 2016)

realised recently how awful a person is in college, and my future seems like a mess


----------



## mogyay (Feb 4, 2016)

ok so my friend's bridesmaids dresses were meant to be coming in 3 months which is ample time for me to have a hot bod but they're coming in 4 days an i'm not physically prepared


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

meh i want booze also these headphones sucks


----------



## mogyay (Feb 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> meh i want booze also these headphones sucks



share ur alcohol with me i need it


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

omg my friends told me my crush was in the same class as them for social studies and i had that same class first period and they have it second

im so sad and mad right now
i could've said hi to him </3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

mogyay said:


> share ur alcohol with me i need it



ill buy you a beer tomorrow babe <3


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 4, 2016)

A friend snapped at me when I was just trying to be nice. I know it should't be a big deal but I'm a big sensitive baby.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

some lame and stupid people on this site


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 4, 2016)

I got lipstick on my pillow. And I'm a huge jerk.


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

omgg i need to stop panicking when im around him ;v;

it's the only way ill talk to him. ughh i just can't. but if i never speak to him he won't know who I am..

and my foot hurts like fff


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 4, 2016)

I feel so mentally drained right now. I can only blame myself for playing so much Smash and Freedom Wars today.


----------



## Llust (Feb 4, 2016)

idk if this is even normal, but my personality completely changes like every five minutes and im just now realizing. for some reason i'd feel the need to be sweet af, so id be walking around waving, smiling at people, complimenting, etc. then i turn into the complete opposite only a moment later; giving everyone the btch stare, feeling depressed, cussing at everyone. then there's my neutral mood, where im just numb and i dont feel or say anything. i rotate between those three things constantly throughout the day


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 4, 2016)

stardusk said:


> idk if this is even normal, but my personality completely changes like every five minutes and im just now realizing. for some reason i'd feel the need to be sweet af, so id be walking around waving, smiling at people, complimenting, etc. then i turn into the complete opposite only a moment later; giving everyone the btch stare, feeling depressed, cussing at everyone. then there's my neutral mood, where im just numb and i dont feel or say anything. i rotate between those three things constantly throughout the day



Is it possible you have bipolar disorder? I was just reading up on it and one of the symptoms was, "Sudden changes from being joyful to being irritable, angry, and hostile."


----------



## riummi (Feb 4, 2016)

aw man, im crying again


----------



## Albuns (Feb 4, 2016)

riummi said:


> aw man, im crying again



What's wrong? o:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

WHY DO I HAVE TO FEEL QUILTY FOR HAVING FUN ON THIS FORUM


----------



## boujee (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm getting moody
That's a warning for cramps


----------



## Jacob (Feb 4, 2016)

phone keeps shutting off and wont turn on i can't

need to buy a new one but poor


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 5, 2016)

I am having just so many break downs this week


----------



## Llust (Feb 5, 2016)

Spoiler: rant



my grades are so shtty rn and i rarely get any chances to make it up. my lowest grade would be a 92 in history, which has been bothering me for awhile now

i had a 100 in english awhile ago, and this is my fault - but my teacher said we'd take an assessment that wouldnt be graded, so i didnt really try at all and ended up getting a B- on the assessment. didnt think much of it, but i checked in on my grades and ayee, my perfect score in english dropped to a fkg 96. i probably misunderstood, but i could have sworn it wasn't going in the gradebook based off what he said. ugh, all my grades are on the verge of getting bumped down to a B. i have a history and science test tomorrow - im almost completely positive im going to get bad marks on both tests :/ ive been having so many depressive episodes lately that i completely forgot about studying for a like two weeks


----------



## pine.apples (Feb 5, 2016)

I get so stressed about schoolwork and projects


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

This girl in my science class has a 100%?@!?!?!?!?!?!?

WTFFFF HOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

I WANTED TO SPIT MY WATER OUT


----------



## Bloobloop (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't feel motivation to draw


----------



## Llust (Feb 5, 2016)

Bloobloop said:


> I don't feel motivation to draw



to get around art block, try doodling chibis or drawing eyes/lips/etc on sticky notes - that usually does the trick for me as well as some of my friends. it just encourages us to experiment more and get creative, and possibly even start doing commissions


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

I need to finish this homework in like 2 hours and this site is just so addicting ughhhhhh


----------



## riummi (Feb 5, 2016)

Bloobloop said:


> I don't feel motivation to draw



honestly, just try taking a break. Doing the things that stardusk suggested are great too but don't go forcing yourself to draw if you start feeling frustrated c:


----------



## pipty (Feb 5, 2016)

This guy just keeps boasting about his new awesome bank summer job and it's really getting on my nerves because I'm still searching and being the insensitive ***** he just keeps saying _-WHEW SO RELIEVED- 
_
k needed to get that off my chest. Maybe just a case of sour grapes but still very bothered by it.


----------



## riummi (Feb 5, 2016)

there are no new posts and yet im still refreshing the page OTL and looking at the same old posts omg
idk y i just dont want to go to sleep


----------



## himeki (Feb 5, 2016)

Fridays bother me because they timetable is utter crap


----------



## tae (Feb 5, 2016)

wow tbt on mobile is annoying.. I should be sleeping.


----------



## riummi (Feb 5, 2016)

my eyes have been itching on and off for 3 days straight and im scaring myself by searching what this is...pls don't be smt serious


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

im like not done with this homework ughhh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

riummi said:


> my eyes have been itching on and off for 3 days straight and im scaring myself by searching what this is...pls don't be smt serious



dont.. google.. that. anyways trying putting slices of cucumber on em to see if it go away.. or don't rub it usually gets worse.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 5, 2016)

I completely forgot I had college today. My first and last class are cancelled so I only have two classes to go to. I just want to stay home.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

Mom like stop calling me and then hang up wtf...


----------



## kassie (Feb 5, 2016)

i feel sick

why do i always feel sick ):


----------



## kassie (Feb 5, 2016)

i feel sick

why do i always feel sick ):


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

Spoiler: pointless rant but whatever



ugh my friend keeps talking about bigbang (k-pop group) but she's like _*really*_ crazy about them.. like every 5 seconds she's singing a lyric from their songs, and im like ... 

i mean really but bigbang was the group that got her into kpop in the first place but ughh she never stops talking about them!! 
stooooop. even in reading class we were done with our work and we used the computers
then she searched up bigbang and im just like _walk away.._



im genuinely bothered by this and I feel bad since she's my friend


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

kassie said:


> i feel sick
> 
> why do i always feel sick ):



try eating healthier, excersising more, and have a good sleeping pattern


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

glitch posts


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

aixoo said:


> Spoiler: pointless rant but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf id pute her on mute problem solved


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 5, 2016)

Medicine side effects uuuuuuuuugh


----------



## tae (Feb 5, 2016)

why you so obsessed w/ me.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

DONALD TRUMPS VOICE MAKES ME SICK


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 5, 2016)

Ugh, my grandpa's like chewing with his mouth open while he's eating dinner _again_...I'm just over here doing my homework the next table over (basically right behind him), and I'm like seriously? You've got to be kidding me. He literally does this pretty much every single day, however when our family members from far away came to visit us this week (they went back home this Wednesday), my grandpa didn't smack his food as he usually does. I'm just thinking right now that it's because one of our family members is like a priest, and since he's like the priest and a pretty high person in society I suppose, my grandpa is changing his image and doesn't smack his food...but when they went back home, two days later (not the next day, probably because my grandpa was used to chewing with his mouth closed atm) my grandpa is back to the same old habit again and eats like a pig .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ugh, my grandpa's like chewing with his mouth open while he's eating dinner _again_...I'm just over here doing my homework the next table over (basically right behind him), and I'm like seriously? You've got to be kidding me. He literally does this pretty much every single day, however when our family members from far away came to visit us this week (they went back home this Wednesday), my grandpa didn't smack his food as he usually does. I'm just thinking right now that it's because one of our family members is like a priest, and since he's like the priest and a pretty high person in society I suppose, my grandpa is changing his image and doesn't smack his food...but when they went back home, two days later (not the next day, probably because my grandpa was used to chewing with his mouth closed atm) my grandpa is back to the same old habit again and eats like a pig .-.



ew... (also get on ur vm bb)

anyways not going to friendos tonight which kinda sucks oh well i guess i can hit gram up i guess


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

also fix this stupid lag i s2g


----------



## VividVero (Feb 6, 2016)

So I can't tell if a friend of mine is ignoring me and I wanna call him out on it, but don't wanna seem like a ****. Idk i'm just the confrontational kind where if I have a problem with you, i'll immediatly tell you. He just is starting to rub me off fake and it annoys me. I've opened up alot to him and the past and he doesnt so much, thats fine; but legit mid conversation he'll start talking to the person next to him then back to me like ew, no, bye. Plus he 90% of the time in person will only talk to me if I initiate it. Like we can clearly see each other, even walking next to one another, but if I dont say anything his ass won't. It never was like that before which is why he's very confusing. Before he would always say hi to me, atleast message me three times a week, wait for me after class even, but now he's all stoic and like a rock to talk to. To add on to the confusion he'll only text me if it's like 3am or some ****, usually to play league or entertain his drunk ass at a party. Ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

mom no i dont want to see your friend next weekend smh


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

tumblr isn't letting me log in wth

i don't feel like making a new one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

it keeps refreshing and telling me to log in over and over again


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2016)

can't find that website grr


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

lol i kinda want to collect green collectibles mango.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

We ran out of ice cream D:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

^that sucks ice cream's good. also i just wanna gobble down my breezers meow


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 6, 2016)

VividVero said:


> So I can't tell if a friend of mine is ignoring me and I wanna call him out on it, but don't wanna seem like a ****. Idk i'm just the confrontational kind where if I have a problem with you, i'll immediatly tell you. He just is starting to rub me off fake and it annoys me. I've opened up alot to him and the past and he doesnt so much, thats fine; but legit mid conversation he'll start talking to the person next to him then back to me like ew, no, bye. Plus he 90% of the time in person will only talk to me if I initiate it. Like we can clearly see each other, even walking next to one another, but if I dont say anything his ass won't. It never was like that before which is why he's very confusing. Before he would always say hi to me, atleast message me three times a week, wait for me after class even, but now he's all stoic and like a rock to talk to. To add on to the confusion he'll only text me if it's like 3am or some ****, usually to play league or entertain his drunk ass at a party. Ugh.



I know people like that. There is a girl in my class who will only talk to me if I initiate conversation with her. I sit next to her and I always used to try and talk to her, and it was basically just me talking to myself in the end. I would just be talking for like 2 minutes straight... And I would pause and try to let her talk but she never said anything. So eventually I gave up and now I just sit there in silence. I sit there and she sits there just looking at Snapchats on her phone. I always say hello to her when I walk in though. Sometimes she asks me "how are you?" but that's about it. Idk. I know she has anxiety, but so do I... And yet I'm still able to just make conversation. And we have known each other quite a while. People like that really aren't worth your time or effort. They're just boring, really, and you deserve to be around people who will talk to you and make you feel valued and will want to be your friend. Being around people like him is just draining and exhausting. A friendship should instead make you feel happy and you should want to spend time with them, even if you are introverted.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 6, 2016)

I've been making so many grammar errors lately it's been driving me crazy. I even made one in that last sentence. I don't know if it's because I cut back my grammar so much on Skype or I just can't read.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 6, 2016)

Can the 24th come any faster?? I need to watch season 4 noooowww


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

i want luis cilias vinyl records.. meow


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

fuller house plsss


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

A lot of people don't like the yellow (lemon) starburst D:


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

Somebody I know, and their horrible decisions.


----------



## RoxieDean (Feb 6, 2016)

I feel really antsy in my legs! I feel as if I could get up & run across town, but I know deep down I'm too out of shape for such a thing.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

I keep looking at all the amazing art on dA and then crying a lil bit


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 6, 2016)

Back in a manic episode.


----------



## riummi (Feb 6, 2016)

wow thanks for treating my like a freaking slave dad


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

my stomach hurts


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 7, 2016)

Mental breakdowns are amazing 10/10 so great I feel amazing and totally not dead inside h a

obvious sarcasm is obvious


----------



## VividVero (Feb 7, 2016)

I want to change my name now in Blade and Soul, but don't wanna spend dat $$


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

a lot of people in this world have low self-esteem


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2016)

i ate 3 cupcakes today ;-;


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 7, 2016)

GDI NOW PAULA IS MOVING IN I HATE MOST OF THE BEARS THEYRE SO UGLY WHY


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2016)

I've got lots of hw to do tmrw :c


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

my neighbor upstairs is banging on the floor cuz my music be too loud

turns music louder


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2016)

mom stop blasting sucky 80s music is2g


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2016)

I ****ing left my iPad stylus at my dad's and I really want to continue with my commissions ;-;

rip


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 7, 2016)

My Nintendo won't ****ing charge and I just want to play animal crossing why does the world hate me


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2016)

im so tired of writing essays OTL


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

justina changed her username to sugarella

i wasn't serious and she did it anyway I am crying


----------



## Albuns (Feb 7, 2016)

riummi said:


> im so tired of writing essays OTL



So am I. So am I... especially when the topic is just absolutely boring. x.x


----------



## Damniel (Feb 7, 2016)

The glasses I literally got yesterday broke. And the optometrist doesnt open until Monday...time to be blind.


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> So am I. So am I... especially when the topic is just absolutely boring. x.x



yes, which is ALL THE TIME AHHHHH
i just gave up so i'm expecting a C


----------



## Bloobloop (Feb 7, 2016)

Everything is ruined now. Guess my friends aren't friends anymore. Saying sorry isn't going to do anything, either. What you've done it irreparable.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2016)

I can't breathe, my heart is racing fast, I'm crying, everything is spinning, I'm shaking, bleeding, I feel like I'm choking.

Panic attacks are horrible, why do people like to say they have them when they don't?


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

i don't want to go to school tomorrow.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 7, 2016)

- havent felt sad in a while but im starting to feel somthin right now and im praying its just temporary

- 2309 unread text messages

- 18,933 unread emails

- still a lot of homework that needs to get done and its already 11:30

- oh and my irl friends got in a huge fight so im gonna ignore everyone for about a week


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 7, 2016)

People don't know how to be mature over silly little things, and I'm being dragged into the middle of other people's fights.
If I wanted in your dispute, I would've asked.


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2016)

i still really miss my dog - i wish i could hug him again


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2016)

im tired but i can't sleep


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 8, 2016)

the fact that people dont know this thread was re opened because of me....

see this thread<

"? Firstof all, they are very all of a sudden, they are vague, they are very short, they give no reason, even if nothing is happening they are determined to find something they don' like (opinion based) that isn't even really breaking a rule. Even if it is, they're like "closed' without a reason, and no one will ever know why."

this line brought it back bc kaiaa closed the last thread without a reason


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2016)

I just...I don't like Beyonce.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2016)

why did I have to miss out on it againnn


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2016)

im not ready for school


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 8, 2016)

Tired af so I went to nap, had a spoopy nightmare.

Time to bleach my brain


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 8, 2016)

I hate Monday. My body feels drained. I'm glad I have Tuesdays off.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 8, 2016)

thohguht thi s week would be alright but nah guess not :')
iim not seeing my therapist until friday rip in piecvs ,,,

anywayssssssssssssssss yeah idk a lot of things suck atm


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 8, 2016)

i hate you, yahoo email. why can't you just let me log the f in, why do you make me go through this bs every fing time. ihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyou


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

tfw when you drink hot coffee way too fast and it feels you're gonna throw it all up


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 8, 2016)

and i can't even get into my d*** tumblr now. f*** it.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

i want these records meow


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Pave has given me 7 end tables.. I need the carpet! Why won't he just give it to me so this feather hunting torture can end? Dx


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 8, 2016)

I cant take this anymore! WHY CAN'T ANYONE ACTUALLY GIVE AN ANYTHING ABOUT ME FOR ONCE. I am so fed up...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

freaking car alarm.. finally shut off i think but it was on like over an hour x.x


----------



## Zane (Feb 8, 2016)

The post is being hella slow and my right hand is still all chewed up n bruised


----------



## inkling (Feb 8, 2016)

sometimes i wish i lived alone


----------



## Joy (Feb 8, 2016)

I haven't studied thoroughly yet >.<
Getting recs for college >.<


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 8, 2016)

I have History homework that I need to do today ugh...History is literally my most hated subject. I just usually get Bs in that subject, and my History teacher is just teaching so quickly...I wish I had Math homework instead of History homework today, because I love Math and I can just whiz right through the Math problems.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

have a test on _antigone_ coming up, ugh..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 8, 2016)

coffee is gross wtf i dont see how people can get addicted to that trash


----------



## Puffy (Feb 8, 2016)

I asked this sort of close friend out about a month ago at our winter formal, and he rejected me twice, because he thought the first time was a joke, and the second was serious. We kinda stopped being friends too, and we both hate eachother pretty much.

But today he followed my Instagram and I don't know how to feel do i try to become his friend again or ignore him hnnnnngh


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2016)

hhhh can time go by slower..


----------



## Heyden (Feb 8, 2016)

im still bored help me im dying


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 8, 2016)

im suicidal and hate everything right now


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2016)

I really hope he got my email

also hope that swimsuit forms don't come while I'm gone erggh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 8, 2016)

もしそのことを深く考えると、死にたくなるほど気分が落ち込むの

夢が砕けた、砕けたわ

私もう価値ない


----------



## riummi (Feb 8, 2016)

i have a quiz tmrw and i didnt study


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 8, 2016)

I was checking my Playstation trophies and it said Gravity Rush only had 1% complete and that didn't sound right at all since I beat the entire game. Apparently none of the trophies unlocked for when I completed an episode in the story which seriously sucks.


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm so stressed I don't want to be near someone I hate and who hates me for a vast majority of my periods tomorrow


----------



## Labrontheowl (Feb 9, 2016)

I feel like trash.


----------



## Elov (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm not doing anything with my life lol. 

On a more tangible note, my boyfriend's dad is flying over to visit us and will be staying with us for about a week or two. The house is a total disaster, and I can't even form a coherent sentence around him despite dating his son for 2 1/2 years. I'd rather just skip the anxiety bull**** and stay with my mom. But then I would look like a total ass. So I'm trapped.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2016)

Lately I've just been playing kinda bad on Smash Brothers, losing to spammers on For Glory, it kinda brings you down when you're putting in the effort to play the game and you're losing to such a cheap way to win.

And my Smash teach aint been online much either so I can't really play him all that much (Sure, he kicks my ass but getting bodied does help you progress)


----------



## zeoli (Feb 9, 2016)

I feel like I'm going to puke and I can't fall asleep.  Tomorrow, I have a class I cannot miss and the second class, the only way I can have an excused absence is if I go talk to the teacher in person.  Uh so if I throw up at like, 3:35 am in the morning and leave my teacher an email, it will count against me cause I didn't speak to her in person tomorrow. Why does life have to be so hard...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

i should totally do stuff today but i feel too smashed like smh coffee too late ;;


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

Three cats are sleeping on my bed and now I can't sleep. I also wanna change my Blade and Soul name; the ones I orig wanted were said to be free, but when I hit dat change button the game changed its tune.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

my computer sucks like stop changing the loudspeakers.. yes i need a new one ..


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

It's 7 am and my hair is a mess xD


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

My coffee maker is being an ass and won't cooperate with me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

ours is like darth vader getting a stick up his butt


----------



## mogyay (Feb 9, 2016)

i feel bad for snapping at someone for not liking pancake day


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

my hands hurt e_e also im sweating like a pig ugh


----------



## mogyay (Feb 9, 2016)

and now my phone isnt turning on


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 9, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i feel bad for snapping at someone for not liking pancake day



snapping=justified.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 9, 2016)

King Dad said:


> snapping=justified.



right?! it's a day to eat lots of pancakes what's not to love?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

ikr pancakes are yum i hate waffles though smh

can someone just get here and have red wine with me and we'll listen to luis cilia all night


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

>completes fish and dive encyclopedia in game
>>thought you have donated everything but you miss something from either category in museum

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

- - - Post Merge - - -

I MISS THE SHARK OMFG WHAT THE HELL.

also weebs stop adding me on steam wtf


----------



## mogyay (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> >completes fish and dive encyclopedia in game
> >>thought you have donated everything but you miss something from either category in museum
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> ...



u talkin bout me m8


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

no got some emo weeb trying to add me lol


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

I wanna clean, drink tea and play vinyls but realistically im a lazy **** who wants to just scream all day.


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

I needa put out a **** ton of bells in my town out due to my giveaway but i'm mad life lazy rn. I also swallowed water too harsh and my chest burns. Lastly, i've been internally screaming so hard all day that I have a major headache.


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

omg my friends are introducing me to my crush

i need to prepare lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

^gl dood.

also im so tired but im also happy


----------



## riummi (Feb 9, 2016)

IM SO SLEEPY how can i do my hw


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

I'M LEGIT SCREAMING SINCE I JUST SAW A BAABARA AVAILABLE AND THE POST WAS MADE WAY EARLIER AND IT SAID VOIDING IN TEN MINUTES AND I NEED THAT DAHHLING AND NOW IM SWEATING


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 9, 2016)

mmy stomach hurts so bad


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 9, 2016)

when some people seem all happy and nice on here

it looks straight up fake


----------



## Lumira (Feb 9, 2016)

intro to calc test tomorrow


----------



## riummi (Feb 9, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> when some people seem all happy and nice on here
> 
> it looks straight up fake



omg how did you know


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

I took my math test today! It seemed so easy, but I probably got a bad grade because that's what happens when it's _too_ easy..


----------



## riummi (Feb 9, 2016)

aixoo said:


> I took my math test today! It seemed so easy, but I probably got a bad grade because that's what happens when it's _too_ easy..



haha im a victim ;-; i thought i would get an A and yet i got an F //howww


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 9, 2016)

god damn boyfriend is being pissy with me because his video games are annoying and when I hung up cause I didn't want to deal with it they got pissed. Sorry I don't want you to yell at me for small stupid insignificant bc a game pisses you off ya *******.


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

riummi said:


> haha im a victim ;-; i thought i would get an A and yet i got an F //howww



sameee ;-; on my last test we took i thought it was super easy but then the next day I got my test and it had a big fat 49 on it and i was like noooo


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 9, 2016)

i always get like A's on math tests ffs

except geometry i usually get like C's and D's bc its so confusing


----------



## Llust (Feb 9, 2016)

cant get that fkg hotline bling song out of my head


----------



## Artist (Feb 9, 2016)

i have 0 friends here lmfao i need to step it up


----------



## Elov (Feb 9, 2016)

I've been having the urge to start drawing again, but I lost my tablet. Meh. I probably suck now. Actually I've always sucked. I wish I was better at drawing but I never practice, so it's my own fault.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm always worried about something. I wish my mind would give me a break


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 9, 2016)

My differential equations test in two days and the process of studying for it is going to rip me apart.


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

I needa make up a college sociology test but my teacher never gave me back my reading guide and all I have to use for studying is screen shots I took of my textbook on my cracked iphone. Fun.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

My tiny wrists


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm mad triggered over something I heard in class yesterday and regret not dragging a hoe on it; I just can't stop thinking about it and am severely mad at myself for not speaking up on it.


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 10, 2016)

my headache i wanna sleep in tmr


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 10, 2016)

I can't trust you, and I don't know that I want to. Why couldn't everything be left as it was? Why did you have to make amends, putting me in the midst of something I don't want to be a part of?


----------



## Heyden (Feb 10, 2016)

my dad was supposed to bring maccas home BUT HES AT A LAW SEMINAR ugh gonna starve ;(


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 10, 2016)

points never came how am I supposed to get those stickers now


----------



## pipty (Feb 10, 2016)

Just found out bf have been appointed for army duty on vday after I've planned everything out


----------



## Llust (Feb 10, 2016)

im extremely sleep deprived. for the past week or so, i haven't even been sleeping until like 2 or 3 in the morning. it's like 11:40, finished all my work and studies much earlier than i expected and i havent even done my night routine yet - i really need the sleep so idk why im still on the computer


----------



## Heyden (Feb 10, 2016)

im so hungry and i can smell the pork roast in the oven and its rlly good but i still wanted maccas ;((


----------



## Peter (Feb 10, 2016)

I woke up at 7am to be in uni for a 9am lecture and it was cancelled 15 minutes before it was due to start...

and now I have like 3 hours of sitting on my own before my next lecture starts


----------



## VividVero (Feb 10, 2016)

My friend is talking about racism from a eurocentric viewpoint, saying it don't exist and that fighting for equality is unnecessary, but and I wanna DRAGGGGGG his ass but dont wanna be rude.


----------



## pipty (Feb 10, 2016)

Payday's goatsim heist


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

VividVero said:


> My friend is talking about racism from a eurocentric viewpoint, saying it don't exist and that fighting for equality is unnecessary, but and I wanna DRAGGGGGG his ass but dont wanna be rude.



dump that shizz bro >>

seriously they sound like a pain in the ass lol.

also i wanna play cah hhhh


----------



## VividVero (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> dump that shizz bro >>
> 
> seriously they sound like a pain in the ass lol.
> 
> also i wanna play cah hhhh


He's a good friend of mine and this ain't the first time hes pulled this ****. See, one thing is if you don't agree with a certain issue, I can respect that. *((lmao in this case not really but ya know))* But to put down the whole movement for equality just because you don't see it necessary in your country, or to dismiss the existence of a major issue in another country just because you haven't experienced it; that frankly repulses me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

^this though.. 

also of course racism exists how can you even deny that smh.. aaaand how can you be against equality? uh


----------



## VividVero (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> ^this though..
> 
> also of course racism exists how can you even deny that smh.. aaaand how can you be against equality? uh


Whenever i'll reblog something or mention it subtly, he'll just dismiss it saying thats "radical feminism/being a feminazi" *sigh.*

In other news I need help deciding which mii plaza game to get. I already have battleground z so am looking for something else.

- - - Post Merge - - -

UPDATE: Should I get Monster Manor or Ultimate Angler???


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

oh those kind of people... sigh lol

also idk actually cause i never bought stuff for quiche there.. gl deciding tho c:


----------



## VividVero (Feb 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> oh those kind of people... sigh lol
> 
> also idk actually cause i never bought stuff for quiche there.. gl deciding tho c:


Thanks!~ I ended up going with Ultimate Angler so i'll feel like a retired citizen on a vacation whenever I play it. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

ah noice noice  i should totally get some credit on my 3ds though cause i want all the pretty skins home the home screen


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

today is the day!!!!!

ooo hopefully he will want to talk to me and not run away..


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

good luck ayyy C:

also yay pizza haven't had in ages -w-


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 10, 2016)

I shouldn't have stayed up last night. I feel like lying in bed all day. For some reason my classes decided to do a ton of team activities. I've got social anxiety and I just want to go one day without worrying about it.


----------



## pipty (Feb 10, 2016)

Limberg just destroyed half of the park I was building and I hate him so much already


----------



## boujee (Feb 10, 2016)

lol they're trying to boycott Beyonc? 
ahh America


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> lol they're trying to boycott Beyonc?
> ahh America



republicans or? lol.

on the other hand why is she so "good"? like look at me i have money and some kind of fake power so i can praise the black panthers. lol what does she even know about them uh...


----------



## Albuns (Feb 10, 2016)

I can't believe I'm only 5'2... ;u;


----------



## VividVero (Feb 10, 2016)

I ate too many bagels from einsteins bagels but want mooOOOoOoOrRRREEeeeee


----------



## boujee (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm hella emotional but damn I got too much pride 

It's okay to be wrong fool


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2016)

need some more music to listen too
ive been listening to less and less rap and more trap i hope the wind is blowin me in the right direction lmao


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

i feel like throwing up?? whyy


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Part of my glasses just broke. ;/


----------



## VividVero (Feb 11, 2016)

I have school today after having a week off practically and i'm mad hard procrastinating and could use a 2hr delay.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

rip last person wins 

well dae it's for the best i guess i hope we can talk some other way :/


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2016)

Imgot a sore throat last night and barely got any sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

i forgot how much these songs meant to me now im crying again hnngggg


----------



## VividVero (Feb 11, 2016)

I keep cutting my own hands due to how sharp my nails are. GG


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

i wish i had like 20k gems on fr dat wc doe.

also my food is cold well my fault for spacing out haha


----------



## VividVero (Feb 11, 2016)

I failed my math test so hard I legit screamed when I was shown my score; everyone was still taking the test so I felt bad, a bit


----------



## pipty (Feb 11, 2016)

IS THE S OR THE C SILENT IN SCENT?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 11, 2016)

i keep putting something pretty important off


----------



## Espionage (Feb 11, 2016)

Question isn't what is bothering me, it's what isn't bothering me.


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 11, 2016)

I LEFT MY HEADPHONES AT HOME NOW I CANT WATCH MY ANIME AND IM SO CLOSE TO FINSHING IT WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

i want more food but we only have like pasta idek i dont want that again


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 11, 2016)

Feeling so sleepy again today...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

nice animated gyriod yo

also im hungry but uh idek if we jav more sht at home


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

hopy **** i am so tired
but i'm getting so much work done hhnnnnn


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

i just poured curry on my oatmeal rip in pie


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

i need super glue but i can't find super glue but i know we have super glue and i called and asked but no one knows where it's at smfh


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 11, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> I LEFT MY HEADPHONES AT HOME NOW I CANT WATCH MY ANIME AND IM SO CLOSE TO FINSHING IT WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY




just eatch without headphones,,,, let everyone hear that anime sound


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> just eatch without headphones,,,, let everyone hear that anime sound



yeasssh blast some hentai :'D


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeasssh blast some hentai :'D



What is up w/ you and hentai? 

Anyway, back on topic, I am very bothered that I have to do this birthday banner for tomorrow and I have to finish this storybook illustrations that were due a while ago and I am drowning in stress
I am also bothered that I can't use Elmer's Rubber Cement glue because my teacher says it's not of "quality". I'm broke! I can't go buy new rubber cement! Ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> What is up w/ you and hentai?
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, I am very bothered that I have to do this birthday banner for tomorrow and I have to finish this storybook illustrations that were due a while ago and I am drowning in stress
> I am also bothered that I can't use Elmer's Rubber Cement glue because my teacher says it's not of "quality". I'm broke! I can't go buy new rubber cement! Ugh.



nothing lol. i don't watch it a lot even if people assume that bc I used to play shady animu games.

this oatmeal tastes crap with curry but smh there are people with little to no food at all.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 11, 2016)

The fact my Algebra 2 teacher will call on people to fully explain a problem and how to get the answer (which I'm terrible at.) And the fact I made myself look super dumb because I had a migraine and I couldn't remember anything and forgot that left is negative so -2 left 5 means- 7. 
  ̶A̶l̶s̶o̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶c̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶I̶ ̶i̶m̶p̶u̶l̶s̶e̶ ̶b̶o̶u̶g̶h̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶n̶o̶v̶e̶l̶i̶z̶a̶t̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶P̶a̶t̶r̶i̶o̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶r̶e̶e̶k̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶c̶i̶g̶a̶r̶e̶t̶t̶e̶ ̶s̶m̶o̶k̶e̶ ̶s̶o̶ ̶w̶h̶e̶n̶e̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶I̶ ̶t̶r̶y̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶r̶e̶a̶d̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶a̶l̶l̶e̶r̶g̶i̶e̶s̶ ̶a̶c̶t̶ ̶u̶p̶ ̶:̶(̶ ̶


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

i think i got body lotion in my hair frickle


----------



## jiny (Feb 11, 2016)

omg it's friday tomorrow 

and what if he doesn't get me anything???? frickle


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

aixoo said:


> omg it's friday tomorrow
> 
> and what if he doesn't get me anything???? frickle



IKR WELL TIME FOR BOOZE

ahem.. damn yo i hope


----------



## jiny (Feb 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> IKR WELL TIME FOR BOOZE
> 
> ahem.. damn yo i hope



i hope so too..


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 11, 2016)

I want to give this balloon as a gift to a friend because of valentines day but i hope she doesn't thinks i like her


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

artrage is so aptly named bc it's the most annoying program on this earth


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 11, 2016)

What the heck am I supposed to do in this situationnnnnnn. I'm not asking anyone for help because once the problem is explained I'm pretty sure I know exactly what someone will tell me to do and it's not what I want to hear so I'm just going to keep on pretending that this problem doesn't exist


and I'm just going to pretend this helps


----------



## VividVero (Feb 11, 2016)

Im going to Katsucon tomorrow and don't know what to wear ;3;


----------



## jiny (Feb 11, 2016)

My parents. They get mad at me for the littlest things.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 11, 2016)

I missed easy points on my first lab for Business Analystics and got a 70% on it. Yay...


----------



## Albuns (Feb 11, 2016)

I really wish it was the 15th already...


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 11, 2016)

this game is so addicting fml


----------



## riummi (Feb 11, 2016)

this anime is so good omfg 
i need the next episode NOW


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 12, 2016)

Spoiler: lol



honestly lately I have been so moody from being happy and positive on some days and then completely negative and the opposite on others and it really sucks I hate it

sometimes at this activity/club i go to after school, while its really fun and i get to hang out with a few of my friends and cool people i feel really socially inadequate... im really akward and bad at talking with people idk im never really feeling it unless im talking with my friends and i never have anything to do since im new to thw whole thing so i dint know too much about it i just feel really useless. ill never be as good and natural at talking to people i wish i was i cant even do it online convocs always drift off i can never keep them going as much as i want to with the person im talking to
and a few times during there (and nothing really happened to cause it) i just felt really pathetic teared up a little and almost cried outloud idk im lucky my friend was online to cheer me up i dint deserve her shes such a good friend i oov eher...
its not a bad activity at all i really like it but infeel lonely sometimes
why do i only cry when i thinj about how pathetic i am lol
i always want to be productive and everything but everytime i try i never do it because im so lazy i can barely take care of myself

i hate how i always feel so out of everything and so out of the loop i hate my terrible memory i cant remember anything from what i want to and alln the nice stuff people did for me in the past and how happy they made me especially people who arent here on tbt anymore or that i dont talk to i want to go bacj to the past


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 12, 2016)

lynn105, we've never really talked before, but I want you to know that people do care about you and your well-being. I wish I could help somehow. ;;


----------



## riummi (Feb 12, 2016)

why can't you just learn how to shut up for once = =
adding stress into my life OTL


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 12, 2016)

the spam bots omg


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 12, 2016)

omg these spam accounts are so annoying


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> omg these spam accounts are so annoying



yep you dont say..

also i want more crimson dergs help


----------



## lars708 (Feb 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> yep you dont say..
> 
> also i want more crimson dergs help



Everytime i check this thread, you are the last poster lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

#mokomasterposter2k16

ikr i jav no life atm haha


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2016)

Been ditched by someone I really cared about, I mean, it's not the first time but still...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

my tum uh stop purring im not even hungry nor did i ate something other than wine lol


----------



## boujee (Feb 12, 2016)

I really don't get when artist make adopts and be like "this one is mine" while we grab the remaining shtty ones and you're like why would you include a adopt that you were deciding to take in the first place?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 12, 2016)

politics. 
 i hate how politics get in the way of a /good/ friendship.
i still don't even know why i want to become a politician in the first place, if it causes so much god damn tension between everybody.

sorry that i dont like bernie sanders and have a thing called an opinion


----------



## milkyi (Feb 12, 2016)

Sorry that I don't like Donald Trump and decide to go on my opinion of Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

I read The United Illuminating Company as united illuminati company lolol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

every candidate sucks


----------



## mintellect (Feb 12, 2016)

Today in social studies the topic of gay marriage comes up, and this kid just yells out "That's duisgusting!"
Okay, I might've said that I disliked being gay when I was new to the site (in an incredibly stupid fashion too), but I'll admit that was really dumb of me and I didn't know what I was talking about at the time. I'm assuming this kid is the same way.
It's alright if you don't support the topic of gay marriage, but you don't need to yell it out and be rude.

This kid has also insulted another religion where people apparently do extreme acts to impress their God, and trans people.
He afterwards says "it's just my opinion" but even if it is, please keep it to yourself.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, my stomach was hurting before. I think it might come back.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

Idek why people are against that like.. hell people are people and they should be able to marry if they want regardless of gender, sexuality and whatnot.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> Today in social studies the topic of gay marriage comes up, and this kid just yells out "That's duisgusting!"
> Okay, I might've said that I disliked being gay when I was new to the site (in an incredibly stupid fashion too), but I'll admit that was really dumb of me and I didn't know what I was talking about at the time. I'm assuming this kid is the same way.
> It's alright if you don't support the topic of gay marriage, but you don't need to yell it out and be rude.
> 
> ...



that kid is disgusting


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

we got back the old channels noooooooooo


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

why i am eating so much like meal after meal i cant stop and i cant gain any weight lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I CANT SXTOP EATING IM CRVING FFOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD EVERY SECOND IDK WHTTTTTYYY


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

i want booze but we're out kinda well i dont think mom would like if i took her beer lmfao


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

i cant stop eating is this normal


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

no but uh i should eat more too i look like 18 yo lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 12, 2016)

i hate saying goodbye ;-;


----------



## zeoli (Feb 12, 2016)

It's very quiet..


----------



## Zane (Feb 12, 2016)

missing someone


----------



## MintySky (Feb 12, 2016)

Just homework.


----------



## riummi (Feb 12, 2016)

oh my freaking god ;u; my desktop shut down and i didnt save my art file OTL


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 12, 2016)

Spoiler: rant I didn't realize would be so long



I've been freaking out about how much crime has been taking place in the city I live in (which is really small if you don't include my university) and when I talk about it everyone gives me the "this stuff happens everywhere you're being paranoid and worrying too much"

LIKE REALLY? A girl got stabbed in the neck, a guy got shot in the chest, a guy got robbed at gun point, people's cars get broken into on the daily, multiple cases of sexual assault and r**e, and that was just last semester all in student living areas! This semester already has people getting mugged in parking lots and a students car got stolen from an on campus dorm!! This place has never made me feel unsafe until last semester started and now I hate living here and I hate it even more when people act like I'm a moron for being worried.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler: rant I didn't realize would be so long
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where do u live??? brazil???


----------



## Locket (Feb 12, 2016)

How

Many

Times

Does

Splatoon

Need

To

Go

Under

Emergency

Maintenance

Every

Week?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 13, 2016)

Seems like every week I try to stay up later before my night shift after my days off... but it never works, I get tired, go to sleep, wake up somewhat early the next day, stay up a few hours with intent to take a little 4-5 hour nap before work. SEEMS LIKE a good plan but the past few weeks I've been stuck between like a half asleep state during my "nap" while having really wild dreams that keep waking me but I keep just closing my eyes and going right back into it and it's really weird. I need to like buy energy drinks to force myself to stay up so I can avoid doing that again, because it's really awful and I don't want to do it again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler: rant I didn't realize would be so long
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like one of the towns near here that has all the drugs. There is a park, like a family park with a baseball diamond and it's across from the lake so it would be really nice, if it wasn't notorious for stabbings and stuff happening there... like honestly I hardly ever see anyone there, besides maybe the homeless.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

Oliy said:


> It's very quiet..



way too quiet tbh, baaa man.

my tum hurts and we got back the channels we had before why >>


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

Valentine's Day man

well my crush said he likes me back (again lol) so i really want monday to come so i can talk to him or smth


----------



## VividVero (Feb 13, 2016)

Someone pulled some stupid **** while i'm at Katsucon so the fire fighters came and we all had to evacuate. TLDR; now i'm waiting in a CVS waiting for the squad to get me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

this stupid melodifestivalen can they just shut that **** down sometime ugh well at least we don't have peeps here so i dont have to watch it...


----------



## boujee (Feb 13, 2016)

there's hardly any good mods for the sims 4 compared to 3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

new leaf why cant your qr your designs so it's pro.. like im not gonna sit and dot that face..


----------



## Locket (Feb 13, 2016)

aixoo said:


> Valentine's Day man
> 
> well my crush said he likes me back (again lol) so i really want monday to come so i can talk to him or smth



But MOnday is presidents day

I really want to play splatoon

But it's at home

And I'm not there


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 13, 2016)

the basement needs more rps.


----------



## Zane (Feb 13, 2016)

i dropped my gamepad and now the internet browser is being a bit wonky dAMMIT
just hoping it'll be normal next time i turn it on

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm the good ol off & on did the trick pheew


----------



## Heyden (Feb 13, 2016)

MAth test tmrw but i dont feel like studying WHEN WILL I EVER USE SURDSSSSSSS


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 13, 2016)

doughssant said:


> MAth test tmrw but i dont feel like studying WHEN WILL I EVER USE SURDSSSSSSS



so many times, that is something you will legitimately need to use

i can't even life right now


----------



## boujee (Feb 14, 2016)

read a weird post on tumblr saying that they find it cute for transboys to be going through their periods.  NO! There's nothing cute about that. That person is going through a dysphoric moment that would make them feel lesser than who they are now and you're festhizing their sexuality? Weirdos.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 14, 2016)

I just got off of work and I go back in a couple of hours fml


----------



## riummi (Feb 14, 2016)

Cramps are slowly killing me ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

my head i need to stop passing tf out at 2 am lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> read a weird post on *tumblr* saying that they find it cute for transboys to be going through their periods.  NO! There's nothing cute about that. That person is going through a dysphoric moment that would make them feel lesser than who they are now and you're festhizing their sexuality? Weirdos.



tumblr right there man but yes that/those person(s) sound sick..


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

i am sick thanks to my brother

everytime i get up i feel like coughing and my throat hurts so bad.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 14, 2016)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky is going to make me start bawling my eyes out. Doesn't help that they want to play sad music in the background too.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

my tum hurt fshsh


----------



## milkyi (Feb 14, 2016)

Lust, envy, and feeling a little bit dead.


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

dying from this sickness I got


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 14, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky is going to make me start bawling my eyes out. Doesn't help that they want to play sad music in the background too.



Omg I had that game since like 3rd Grade or something and that game was so awesome...the music is just so beautiful...I remember one time while I was playing one of the "Special Episodes" or something in the game, and I was crying because the episode was just sad...

And what's bothering me is the fact that I have to go up in front of my church and read one of the readings next Sunday  and my tummy hurts.


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

the peeps it's true thread


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

i cant find this luis cilia album which sucks large nuts because it's one of his best imo


----------



## milkyi (Feb 14, 2016)

OML PRIMAL DIALGA


----------



## Albuns (Feb 14, 2016)

I hate this feeling... when two ideas or desires conflict with each other.


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

i have this bump right on my eyebrow and i don't know how to get rid of it.


----------



## riummi (Feb 15, 2016)

frick like i shouldnt like you but gosh you're so gr8
you play basketball and now the violin OTL


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2016)

Spoiler: Akame Ga Kill! Spoilers



God damnit Bols, why did you have to die? You were one of my favorites, so that already had me crying. It didn't help that the fact that your death scene was so sad. Especially when you tried to crawl back home to your wife and daughter but failed in the end.


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 15, 2016)

i love how people make judgments about kpop based on the "popular" (viral) mvs they've seen and assume the entire genre is something akin to that.


----------



## riummi (Feb 15, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> i love how people make judgments about kpop based on the "popular" (viral) mvs they've seen and assume the entire genre is something akin to that.



Ahhh yes so true ;u; like Epik high and verbal jint and etc are so different than the standard boy group most people see


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 15, 2016)

riummi said:


> Ahhh yes so true ;u; like Epik high and verbal jint and etc are so different than the standard boy group most people see



i wouldn't even label them as kpop tbh, but i know what you mean! like, they see psy's videos or, like, purposefully flashy videos like fantastic baby and they think everything's like that? idk people judge the surface too much and write it off immediately :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 15, 2016)

Got a really sore tum and wish I would have woken up early enough to have called off. =[ No me gusta. But at least I look cute today. =/


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> i wouldn't even label them as kpop tbh, but i know what you mean! like, they see psy's videos or, like, purposefully flashy videos like fantastic baby and they think everything's like that? idk people judge the surface too much and write it off immediately :/



Eh lol true that. I think I've been saved for most of those internet fad videos though, i might have seen like Gangnam style once because news are really dry here so they show like everything from that to people frying cheetos so eh. But yeah I'm not into that kind of "pop" regardless of country origin, not gonna judge other off it though unless they are acting really weeb about it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 15, 2016)

I have to see a tutor after class today to help me with this Business Analytics lab because I don't understand it at all. I'm just mad because I barely got through Business Statistics and Business Analytics is another general requirement for the CBA building. Also, my stomach isn't feeling good today. Once I make it through the day I'll be very happy.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2016)

THE END OF POKEMON MYSTERY DUNGEON EXPLORERS OF SKY IS GOING TO MAKE ME CRY.


----------



## boujee (Feb 15, 2016)

mind yo business


----------



## Javocado (Feb 15, 2016)

gravity falls ending tonight :-(


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

ze manel is awesome too hnng.

also why do i drink coffee at10 pm ripple in cake


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 15, 2016)

Manic again. I feel like doing 34324234 things at once.


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

throat hurts
back hurts
head hurts

am I dying


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2016)

notp notp notp


----------



## Izaya (Feb 15, 2016)

This Nintendo maintenance.


----------



## riummi (Feb 15, 2016)

this group website is due tmrw and my group members arent even working on it


----------



## spookycipher (Feb 15, 2016)

GRAVITY FALLS IS OVER TONIGHT AND IM ABOUT TO CRY


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

spookycipher said:


> GRAVITY FALLS IS OVER TONIGHT AND IM ABOUT TO CRY



wait rlly


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 15, 2016)

Somebody shoot me... I've been working on this assignment for Business Analytics for hours and I honestly have no idea what to do. I even saw a tutor, but she was kind of just going on her computer and I was too shy to call for help several times because she was helping the other guy. I have 5 Marketing assignments do after this tonight and one Accounting assignment.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 15, 2016)

ZebraNaomy is sick and its just stressing me out.... you guys might know i am loyal to the bone and indeed i am i cant stand seeing people going through a rough time... especially if they are suffering... not even my villagers are helping right now i just need support and yeah....


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

I want my crush to talk to me and it's super stressful bc I always see him staring at me; it's like he wants to make a move but is too shy. Sad when I think about it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 15, 2016)

Dammit, I made a major screw up and didn't check the time my marketing assignments were due and instead of making them due at 11:59 PM today she made it due at 9 AM.

Edit: Another screw up... my Accounting HW was due yesterday too... With all these different dates it just gets me so dang confused.


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

i am scared of taking this pill


----------



## riummi (Feb 15, 2016)

oh my god 
one of my group members is all upset and won't work
another doesnt even know how to freaking check over the work and speak or write proper english
another is gone
and the last one is even worse at speaking english


----------



## spookycipher (Feb 15, 2016)

(SPOILER FOR GRAVITY FALLS)

BILL CIPHER FREAKING DI E D I CANT GO ON I AM CRYING WHY AM I SO ATTACHED TO A TRIANGLE


----------



## kelpy (Feb 15, 2016)

spookycipher said:


> (SPOILER FOR GRAVITY FALLS)
> 
> BILL CIPHER FREAKING DI E D I CANT GO ON I AM CRYING WHY AM I SO ATTACHED TO A TRIANGLE



um if it's a spoiler..
put it in a [/spoiler]...?

Lol anyways, I hate it when I breathe in and my nostril gets this cold burning feeling..? It's really annoying.


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

I chugged too much water now my tum hurts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aixoo said:


> i am scared of taking this pill



btw I took it that's why I chugged water

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pasta said:


> um if it's a spoiler..
> put it in a [/spoiler]...?
> 
> Lol anyways, I hate it when I breathe in and my nostril gets this cold burning feeling..? It's really annoying.



I hate that too omfg


----------



## riummi (Feb 15, 2016)

i ate too much :c how am i gonna be able to eat dinner now


----------



## kassie (Feb 15, 2016)

so um,

my boyfriend just left about 30 mins ago and idk when i'll see him again

i'm a sad lil bean


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2016)

luca hurry tf up i wanna leave


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

I swear OMG


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 15, 2016)

My procrastination is killing me right now. I should have been done with this hours ago. And here I am back on TBT.


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

This headache is not gone and I took Motrin.


----------



## riummi (Feb 15, 2016)

that paypal balance.... $0.48
;u;


----------



## milkyi (Feb 16, 2016)

Luca is not around to kiss me. ;___________________________;


----------



## Espurr (Feb 16, 2016)

There's an unusual amount of drama going on in the Minecraft server I main and I can't do crap about it.


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 16, 2016)

why was it 90F today??? it's not even spring yet


----------



## milkyi (Feb 16, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> why was it 90F today??? it's not even spring yet



Oml, where do you live?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 16, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Oml, where do you live?



Southern California - our weather has been really weird


----------



## milkyi (Feb 16, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> Southern California - our weather has been really weird



Damn son.


----------



## Maelawni (Feb 16, 2016)

I feel like I'm forgetting to do something important.
I feel like this all the time and it's stressful. ~_~


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 16, 2016)

this laptop doesnt have f5 and it keeps changing my keyboard to US keyboard smh.... also i havent lisetned at all during this lesson and i dont know anything about whatever it is we're supposed to be doing oo ps


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 16, 2016)

This freaking song plays every night and I HATE IT. Stupid county music I really don't want to listen to it every single day. =[ Also why isn't it March yet? I just want it to be my vacation, and I want my taxes to come in, and I want to buy my damn snoodle.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 16, 2016)

this frickin thunderstorm woke me up and now i cant sleep.  and ive been really sick and need to sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This freaking song plays every night and I HATE IT. Stupid county music I really don't want to listen to it every single day. =[ Also why isn't it March yet? I just want it to be my vacation, and I want my taxes to come in, and I want to buy my damn snoodle.



*plays banjo*

also trickilicky i miss you dood </3


----------



## kassie (Feb 16, 2016)

gummy bears are the devil's food


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

kassie said:


> gummy bears are the devil's food



no that's fish balls.


----------



## boujee (Feb 16, 2016)

Moko said:


> no that's fish balls.




lmao 


I'm fcking tired so tired


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

lol you ever tasted that. it's like a rubber/bouncy ball made of fish p much and it's like chewing on.. soft balls ugh.

my hands hurt but yes coloring in those books are life


----------



## Peter (Feb 16, 2016)

statistics work is so tiring...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

sore mouth like heal already


----------



## mogyay (Feb 16, 2016)

i can't be bothered moving but i'm hungry


----------



## seliph (Feb 16, 2016)

****ing plot resetting


----------



## Llust (Feb 16, 2016)

there's this project im working on that seemed so simple at first but it's complicated as ***. its worth a huge portion of my grade, but im pretty sure im going to end up with failing grade. ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

Yet another wolf-fantasy story or lol like come on...


----------



## jiny (Feb 16, 2016)

i want my brother out of this ghetto school now


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 16, 2016)

I just spent 9 hours of my life on one thread, when I should've been doing hw omfg


----------



## kassie (Feb 16, 2016)

21 years i've known my mother and only recently have i noticed she has this southern af accent.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 16, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This freaking song plays every night and I HATE IT. Stupid county music I really don't want to listen to it every single day. =[ Also why isn't it March yet? I just want it to be my vacation, and I want my taxes to come in, and I want to buy my damn snoodle.


I feel ya
I WANT my March break OAO


----------



## VividVero (Feb 16, 2016)

I realized I have a poor social circle in my life and I feel like i'm on a cycle that I can't break. Like the same stuff keeps happening just with different faces and at a different date all the time. I'm frankly tired of it but don't know how to stop it; my biggest fear is that i'll bring that bad habit into college tbh.


----------



## YamiKagayaite (Feb 16, 2016)

I am convinced that the mods here hate me, because I got a strike for "alternate accounts," when said account is actually my friend's. Mods have still not replied back. I'm stressed out because people either love me, or they want to bite my head off. Lots of people think that I hate them. My family is not in a stable state. I don't get to talk to my friends enough. I don't have many friends. I cry too much. I have too many disgusting qualities. My political and economic views contradict my own country. I need more time. I wish I was better looking. I need more money. People think I'm selfish. People think I'm ugly. People think I'm anorexic. People don't know how depressed I am. People don't know how bad my anxiety is. People don't listen to me. People don't do what I need them to do. There are too many people. I have too much to do. I have too much useless stuff, and not enough useful space. space bag anyone? I want some cookies. I want a smoothie. I want a day off. I want people to understand me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 16, 2016)

I just hate my life because of what happened today. I just hate how I have a nosy neighbor: the neighbor that won't even let us raise just a stinking chicken in our backyard, the neighbor who just _had_ to call Animal Control because of our chickens. Also, the nosy neighbor had complained about us being too loud. Actually, what my mom said to me was that the neighbor had said that _I_ was loud. Tbh here, I am kinda loud. But hey, how can you be _quiet_ with a grandpa and a grandma that are a bit deaf? Also, I feel like the neighbor is hearing my mom shouting and thinking it's me. My mom shouts nearly all the time. And honestly, I don't think there's ever one day so far in 2016 when we are peaceful and not shouting. I just...want a peaceful day. Without shouting. Without the nagging. Without the negative attitudes. And well, my 3ds was taken away today, just hours before I think. Because of my attitude I guess, and many more reasons...

And my grandpa gets all fussy when I do the dishes. It makes me feel like I'm "taking his job"....

I'm just so mad right now.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I just hate my life because of what happened today. I just hate how I have a nosy neighbor: the neighbor that won't even let us raise just a stinking chicken in our backyard, the neighbor who just _had_ to call Animal Control because of our chickens. Also, the nosy neighbor had complained about us being too loud. Actually, what my mom said to me was that the neighbor had said that _I_ was loud. Tbh here, I am kinda loud. But hey, how can you be _quiet_ with a grandpa and a grandma that are a bit deaf? Also, I feel like the neighbor is hearing my mom shouting and thinking it's me. My mom shouts nearly all the time. And honestly, I don't think there's ever one day so far in 2016 when we are peaceful and not shouting. I just...want a peaceful day. Without shouting. Without the nagging. Without the negative attitudes. And well, my 3ds was taken away today, just hours before I think. Because of my attitude I guess, and many more reasons...
> 
> And my grandpa gets all fussy when I do the dishes. It makes me feel like I'm "taking his job"....
> 
> I'm just so mad right now.



Sorry you had a sucky day. I hope tomorrow is better. <3 *hugs*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 16, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Sorry you had a sucky day. I hope tomorrow is better. <3 *hugs*



Thanks  *hugs back*


----------



## riummi (Feb 16, 2016)

i hope i dont get in trouble for my skirt being too "short" tmrw
i have to dress in business attire for an interview and its so stupid - only 15 min = = so i have to wear my school uniform over it.


----------



## jiny (Feb 17, 2016)

spring break is in two weeks but it's so far away :-(


----------



## Dorian (Feb 17, 2016)

My husband has a cold and it makes me sad when he feels bad.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 17, 2016)

Murray and him liking to ban me


----------



## Peter (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler: meh












British weather; it's literally raining all day every day in my city for the next week.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

sore corner of the mouth also i need to get mom a gift i'll just give her like a gift card maybe.. idek?


----------



## milkyi (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't want to go to school and my spring break is in 5 weeks, which is my only day off(s) coming up soon. I have a few scattered here and there. (Memorial day, which is like 15 weeks away, and of course the last day of school.)

I have 18 weeks of school left kms.


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 17, 2016)

I shouldn't be so upset over things that are my fault god I'm so ****ing selfish


----------



## piichinu (Feb 17, 2016)

IM IN SCHOOL RN


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 17, 2016)

College has made me feel depressed the last couple of days. I'm worrying about everything. Missing my assignments, upcoming group project I won't be any help with, and then exams approaching soon. I also depressed myself thinking of the Persona 4 Golden game ending when I want to be able to stay in Inaba the whole game. I still have a long ways to go, but still.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 17, 2016)

"I didn't print your syllabi because I didn't want to kill trees, but you can print them."


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 17, 2016)

Pxter said:


> Spoiler: meh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I WILL TRADE YOU
I HAVE 8 INCHES OF SNOW IN OHIO AND IT'S A PAIN IN THE ASS TO TREK THROUGH


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 17, 2016)

my legs are itching ):  Resl Problems


----------



## Locket (Feb 17, 2016)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I WILL TRADE YOU
> I HAVE 8 INCHES OF SNOW IN OHIO AND IT'S A PAIN IN THE ASS TO TREK THROUGH



I'll trade you for that, heres 20 inches of snow //gives

I want my 8 inches now.


My head hurts and I almost failed my typing because of it DX


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

That my laptop can only get 700+ Mbps when I'm using the Ethernet and I only get 80 Mbps when I use the Wifi. (Is this a first world problem?)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm actually really pissed rn


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

this teeny deet page in my adult coloring book is super fun but i hate when you get outside or drip ink where you should not ahooo


----------



## Jacob (Feb 17, 2016)

You can't sit with us.


----------



## VividVero (Feb 17, 2016)

I highkey wanna bake cookies but then that means I gotta eat them. Knowing me though it's either all or nothing so the struggle is REALLL.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 17, 2016)

Man, I still feel really depressed and I can't figure out why.


----------



## kassie (Feb 17, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Man, I still feel really depressed and I can't figure out why.


hope you feel better! i know the feeling and it sucks.
--
i spilled my drink ): gosh i'm so clumsy


----------



## Zane (Feb 17, 2016)

i spend so much love and energy on people who don't really care about me. i feel like a dog


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 17, 2016)

i have a headache when i need to finish this assignment


----------



## Kuroh (Feb 17, 2016)

Group projects are the worst, man...


----------



## Dorian (Feb 18, 2016)

Feeling misunderstood by the mundane world.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

My foot is doing this weird feeling where it's like vibrating on the bottom only..? Uh ok.


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 18, 2016)

It's being much too windy right now, which means the cardboard under the car will be moved aside and the oil leak will get onto the cement


----------



## JellyLu (Feb 18, 2016)

The professor I'm going to be doing research with in his lab never replies to his emails ):


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 18, 2016)

my finger is bleeding smh


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 18, 2016)

having a schedule where you start 9am one day and 3pm the next really screws with your sleep pattern


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> having a schedule where you start 9am one day and 3pm the next really screws with your sleep pattern



oh ya haha i remember one class i took we started like either 11 am or like 2 pm so ya ;;

also mom thanks a lot for waking me up at 8 am that was not a good idea :C You know I'm way too nocturnal.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 18, 2016)

Gayle, please leave... I believe it's time for you to take a walk!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 18, 2016)

The one class I actually wanted to go to today was cancelled rip


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 18, 2016)

Trying to knock out my homework today, but dang there is a lot. On the bright side, I'm starting to feel a little better today.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

my tum stop acting like i had ten gallons of chili smh.


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 18, 2016)

Someone stole my headphones smh..


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm not hungry enough to want to make breakfast...but I'm hungry.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

gazea9r said:


> I'm not hungry enough to want to make breakfast...but I'm hungry.



i feel you it's like if i have more than coffee i feel sick ugh but yeah i have tiny stomach lol


----------



## mogyay (Feb 18, 2016)

im creepy


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 18, 2016)

mogyay said:


> im creepy



stating the obvious i see :')


----------



## mogyay (Feb 18, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> stating the obvious i see :')



it's part of my charm remember <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 18, 2016)

Aha **** me. I lost my phone and can't call it because it's on silent


----------



## Zane (Feb 18, 2016)

i'm hungry but my head hurts so bad i dont feel like making food or eating it. livin the gud life


----------



## jiny (Feb 18, 2016)

i feel dumb


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 19, 2016)

mogyay said:


> im creepy



you just need love and hotcakes


----------



## Peter (Feb 19, 2016)

spent all morning trying to get yeezy boosts and got to checkout 3 times but just got locked out of the website


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 19, 2016)

When you find out your grandpa passed away yesterday and you also have an upcoming group project due as well as an exam. Rough week.


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 19, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> When you find out your grandpa passed away yesterday and you also have an upcoming group project due as well as an exam. Rough week.



I'm sorry for your loss. Wishing you and your family the best during this time. 


I am concerned that I have found DeLUX Jams and I have started to listen to the one hour loops now and even thinking of making a playlist with them. I just heard of these just 30 minutes ago. 
Also, I have nothing to cook with in my house food wise. I do however have a bag of granola, which would be really nice to eat if I had milk.


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

why do ugly villagers keep moving in my town

my town isn't named uglytown


----------



## Llust (Feb 19, 2016)

****, this project is due on the 4th next month and im not even close to finishing. i dont even know what im supposed to do fml


----------



## Kuroh (Feb 19, 2016)

I have to spend the rest of the night working on homework and I'm already stressed out enough as it is :' ) Also have to go to college tomorrow to work on a group project (and possibly Sunday too) they hardly gave us any time at all to work on it in class so now everyone has to waste their weekend on it...


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 19, 2016)

I ate the hot wings that I made for my boyfriend...so now I'm spicy filled and have to make my way to the store to buy more wings to make more hot wings...that I may or may not eat again.


----------



## riummi (Feb 19, 2016)

so our school formal is next week and only about half of our school is going - which isnt a lot. our vice principal says that if not enough people go this year, there won't be one next year. So now everyone one who isnt going is just geting all the hate - like me


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 19, 2016)

I am crying.... thanks dad for making me cry


----------



## Llust (Feb 19, 2016)

my project involves using fire. im doing the project at home, so i did a trial involving the fire. almost burned my house down


----------



## piske (Feb 19, 2016)

Kind of sad looking at my friend list and a lot of people on it aren't active anymore :<


----------



## VividVero (Feb 20, 2016)

It's taking so damn long for my other two colleges to respond and it's making me anxious. I just got accepted to my first college today and i'm pumped but i'm still missing a response from my first choice. :/


----------



## Llust (Feb 20, 2016)

my internet is so slow rn


----------



## tae (Feb 20, 2016)

hmm, i'm tired and i know he's gonna come home drunk tonight.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 20, 2016)

these raisins are really good but the chocolate leaves a thick feeling in my throat :c


----------



## Kuroh (Feb 20, 2016)

It's 2:30am and I've been working on this art project for printmaking class for several hours and feel exhausted. I have to get up for college in 6 hours. What a great way to spend Friday night/the rest of the weekend haha.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 20, 2016)

Trying to find my dream snake online, because I was literally going to order one TONIGHT once I got my check and then I go to the site and they're sold out. =[ I just want my snoodle! Why did you have to break my heartttt??!?


----------



## focus (Feb 20, 2016)

been plot resetting for like an hour now. beau just won't get into a nice spot dammit

- - - Post Merge - - -

stop!!!!!!!!! moving!!!!!!!!!! right!!!!!!!!!!!!! infront!!!!!!!!!!!!!! of!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camburn (Feb 20, 2016)

*derp*

.... *smh * well I'll stand behind you because I love you but we may need to find a another sturdy place for the container for said beasty for the shelf leaves about an inch and a half of container hanging off .... ^_^ and mean people at work really bother me


----------



## Peter (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a doctors appointment soon but I really don't want to get out of bed.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 20, 2016)

I left this huge homework to the last minute and now I'm crying 
Lmao


----------



## boujee (Feb 20, 2016)

Outfit designing is hard


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 20, 2016)

Tomorrow's the day when I finally have to go up in front of the church and read...I can't believe time flies so fast.


----------



## VividVero (Feb 20, 2016)

I 'm hungry but am too lazy to do anything about it.


----------



## Puffy (Feb 20, 2016)

I didn't get anything for Christmas in 2015 and my birthday is next month, so I ask my dad if he wants my wishlist since he always complains he doesn't know what to get me, and he yelled at me and said noone gets him anything for his birthday so I don't deserve presents.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 20, 2016)

concert ticket resale prices :-(


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 20, 2016)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i should rly not act on any of ,my impulses ever this was a Rly bad idea
just @ anyone else who thinks it will b a good idea to shave ur arms w a bad razor w/o any soap or water, pls maybe reconsider.... it is Not a good idea


----------



## boujee (Feb 20, 2016)

tbh all I want is my art; art that was supposed to be done yesterday and another piece today but noooo I have to be the one sitting here like a jackass with high hopes


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2016)

yeaaah i need to learn how to dance.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

My nose is all runny and **** now because some jasmine incense my mom on all night. At least put some drugs in the holder lol!


----------



## VividVero (Feb 21, 2016)

I can't decide which name to change my BnS character to and whether or not I want to make another one just so I can have both names.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 21, 2016)

I feel lonely, I never really have any games to play with some of my friends and one of my besties would rather play with someone else like, all the time.

And he's like, he says I'm his favorite guy to play games with but we like, rarely even do that??
I just don't like being lied to like this.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

My 3ds because I always have to re-try 88 times whenever I wanna log into eshop ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

also im allergic to chemical flower fragrances yet my mom took out this stupid incense shizz why


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 21, 2016)

i was at my cousins' house and ate fish and now my shirt smells like fish :<<


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i was at my cousins' house and ate fish and now my shirt smells like fish :<<



this ugh i hate when i eat rly smelly fish shizz

also mom do you really need wifi on your phone ugh


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

tbt wasn't letting me log in and i got scared for a moment


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 21, 2016)

powerpoint being a piece of trash, school, the two projects i have to do today, the math test i have to study for, the unexpected skype message from an old friend i got. i. am. panicked. ( - :


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

i want booze also i want more weird poetry books dude


----------



## riummi (Feb 21, 2016)

this philosophical essay im supposed write - im not even sure my claims make sense or if i'm doing the prompt correctly...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

these albums y u hard to find maaaaaan


----------



## boujee (Feb 21, 2016)

my feet hurt


----------



## Zane (Feb 21, 2016)

they're gonna take me roses



Gamzee said:


> my feet hurt



/rub


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 21, 2016)

lol my physio prof expects us to write one page answers (single spaced!!!!) for each question on this quiz....and there are four...and we only have two days to do it....wonderful.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

I will never get 400 dA points, I cri.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 21, 2016)

Nothing I do is worth anything. I'm a waste of space lmao


----------



## duckvely (Feb 21, 2016)

stomach pains coming back the day before i go back to school...


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 21, 2016)

Got school tomorrow 

There's a history project due but instead I'm just on TBT at 1am


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

Don't wanna write this essay. :/


----------



## riummi (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm so hungry and I cant eat yet until the rest of my family arrive


----------



## TangledBowties (Feb 21, 2016)

I have so much homework due on Monday. Though, I'm still not finished with all of it. :/


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2016)

Not sure if I should quit my job or not...


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

LMFAO FINISHED THAT STUPID GOD DAMN ESSAY, BUT IT'S SO FCKING BAD.

OMF IT MAKES ME CRINGE IT'S SO BAD.

This is what happens when I wait till the last minute to write an essay.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> LMFAO FINISHED THAT STUPID GOD DAMN ESSAY, BUT IT'S SO FCKING BAD.
> 
> OMF IT MAKES ME CRINGE IT'S SO BAD.
> 
> This is what happens when I wait till the last minute to write an essay.



LOL at least you finished! Congrats!


----------



## teshima (Feb 21, 2016)

i have a precollege art camp app due on the 29th that requires 3 art pieces......................still havent finished any of them rip me


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> LOL at least you finished! Congrats!



Aww thanks!


----------



## tae (Feb 21, 2016)

i want to re-watch exoshowtime.
but i also don't wanna be emo bc of it.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Aww thanks!



No problem! 

Besides.. sometimes the essays we think are horrible actually get good grades. As long as you wrote relevant stuff about the right topic, you should be okay.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> No problem!
> 
> Besides.. sometimes the essays we think are horrible actually get good grades. As long as you wrote relevant stuff about the right topic, you should be okay.



Well yeah, it kinda is relevant. I had to compare and contrast these two presidental speeches and well, that's what I did. x'D


----------



## zeoli (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm missing some people I should never speak to ever again.  Why do I feel a need to miss them when they treated me so badly?
Only the heart knows, I guess.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 21, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Well yeah, it kinda is relevant. I had to compare and contrast these two presidental speeches and well, that's what I did. x'D



Yep! So I think you did a pretty good job. 

And that essay topic sounds extremely boring omg


----------



## Dorian (Feb 21, 2016)

My husband is having a bad day. That bothers me. It's hard when someone you love is feeling low.


----------



## Balverine (Feb 21, 2016)

My job is very much bothering me, as well as certain co-workers >>


----------



## Llust (Feb 21, 2016)

there's this project due next week (it was initially supposed to be due tomorrow, but the deadline got pushed bc the teacher noticed how all of us were struggling with the project lmao). thats not enough time for me, i feel like. im supposed to make a machine with specific energy sources, a set amount of steps, and other rules to abide by. i spent literally all day trying to get mine to work, but to no prevail. i cried so much bc of something as stupid as this lol


----------



## aericell (Feb 22, 2016)

I've been so happy and relaxed with this week off of school and now I have to go back tomorrow and deal with things + I've got a really stubborn cough that isn't going away


----------



## VividVero (Feb 22, 2016)

So I started my monthly yesterday and all, thats fine. But now ive been stuck ALL DAY LONG throwing up and the other unfortunatw one as well. I feel like im stuck in a layer of hell.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 22, 2016)

it's 6:15 am what even is my life


----------



## riummi (Feb 22, 2016)

God I hate my chemistry teacher - he makes us HANDWRITE our lab reports. Who in the world DOES THAT? THANKS FOR WASTING MY TIME YOU IDIOT
also why the fuq to I get a C for class participation?! I was paying attention and everything?!!


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 22, 2016)

I accidentally fell asleep for three hours and now I can't sleep and I have work in the early morning and an errand to run after work. Why is it that I always knockout when I'm trying to get something done in Animal Crossing. Sigh.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

my knee still hurt ouch

also my phone has so bad signals so idek which one to use cause either i dont hear it or it blasts all over the world ugh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 22, 2016)

Freaking itchy scalp and bladder working in tandem to make me angry. RUDE. Also why can't I just have my snake nowwwwww?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

my head x_x 

also i wanna go to more second hand/thrift store they have so much cool things there...


----------



## milkyi (Feb 22, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Yep! So I think you did a pretty good job.
> 
> And that essay topic sounds extremely boring omg



It was, and that's why I waited till the last minute to actually do it. x'DD

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> God I hate my chemistry teacher - he makes us HANDWRITE our lab reports. Who in the world DOES THAT? THANKS FOR WASTING MY TIME YOU IDIOT
> also why the fuq to I get a C for class participation?! I was paying attention and everything?!!



I got bad grades for participation because I don't raise my hand. My teachers KNOW I'm a shy kid who doesn't like to talk, like tf???


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 22, 2016)

Geez, why do I have such a hard time getting a full night's sleep? I'm already feeling tired even after my shower and I know it's going to be this way for my other classes. I also have no idea how to do the homework lab which I should have attempted yesterday instead of procrastinating.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

call soon please so i know everything about tomorrow.. well i know i have to walk him once or twice but smh

also stupid head mom pls just get rid of that crap


----------



## boujee (Feb 22, 2016)

No one can take a joke. There's always hidden land mines waiting to blow up in my face after triggering them. 
Everything's all fun and games making fun of someone else but as soon as one comment is about you "I'm quiting the Internet". And don't say "oh they probably was insecure or sensitive" bullsht. They shouldn't be talking about someone else if they can't handle getting talk about themselves.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 22, 2016)

my phone is refusing to turn on again. i'm tempted to pay off the remainder of my phone now and get a new phone (honestly i'm just gonna go back to an iphone, sony is bad) but it would cost a lot of money so i dunno if i should wait it out another few months


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 22, 2016)

the fact that a picture like the one below of a father and daughter is defended to be "a loving father and daughter" moment
yeah, okay, let me sit on my daddy's lap like that and caress his cheek while lovingly looking at him 


Spoiler:  donald stump












maybe it's because i don't have a father that im probably reading too much into this picture, but regardless the message it is giving off is terrible because i don't get what's so ~serene~ about it lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

all those family pictures are mostly bleh to me .. then i never had a good relationship with mine anyways


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> all those family pictures are mostly bleh to me .. then i never had a good relationship with mine anyways



i never had a good relationship with my dad because i never physically met the guy and he wasn't part of my life growing up so i don't consider him a father at this point but just someone im acquaintances with


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

ya mine was just a really terrible parent.. still is :3 my mom's.. well i can tolerate her.


----------



## Peter (Feb 22, 2016)

I hate when people are like "omg whats up"

like nothing thats just my face


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 22, 2016)

I have a big Writing test tomorrow. I hope I'll do good on it ;-;


----------



## jiny (Feb 22, 2016)

oh god my stomach hurts i ate too much hot cheetos


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 22, 2016)

I feel bad I haven't messaged my best bud in awhile. I'm seriously bad at friendships with real life friends.


----------



## jiny (Feb 22, 2016)

im always craving something aren't i ugh


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 22, 2016)

I keep almost crying a lot latelyi just want to lie down and cry whats wrong iwth me


----------



## Llust (Feb 22, 2016)

this guy i used to like asked me out a year ago. he's always sarcastic, so i assumed he was joking and sais 'hah **** off m8 (i was clearly joking, thats like casual language between me and him). i remember seeing him depressed af the following week and we didn't even talk until the following month. i thought i said something to piss him off, but we just casually started talking again

im starting to put the pieces together. i think he was serious when asking me out. ****


----------



## kassie (Feb 22, 2016)

idk i'm feeling a lot of things rn and i can't really describe them??

i guess if i had to choose a word it'd be.. impulsive? whatever it is i hate it.


----------



## JellyLu (Feb 22, 2016)

I really really REALLY need someone to talk to...please...
I'm almost inducing a panic attack I'm crying so hard please ;;;;


*EDIT: All good, thanks*


----------



## Saylor (Feb 22, 2016)

JellyLu said:


> I really really REALLY need someone to talk to...please...
> I'm almost inducing a panic attack I'm crying so hard please ;;;;


I know we don't know each other but feel free to PM me. I can stay on and talk to you for as long as you'd like. I hope everything's okay.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 23, 2016)

A guy who I used to like in High School kept sending me drunk snaps saying how he wanted to marry me and wanted to give me everything in the world and then a LOT of horrifying sexual stuff... he said he was in the bathroom at the bar crying and sending me the snaps... and I was like, bro I am not about to talk to you and try to have a rational conversation with you if you're texting me from a bar bathroom drunk out yo mind... no thanks. On top of that I've told him a kajillion times that I am in a very happy relationship with no intention of leaving it ever and that I am not interested in him at all because he blew his chance like a million times. GET A CLUE


----------



## Zane (Feb 23, 2016)

it's a good day to suffer


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 23, 2016)

when you have to watch lectures online but the school's website is being a pos. stop buffering??? (and it's not my internet because everything else is fine)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> when you have to watch lectures online but the school's website is being a pos. stop buffering??? (and it's not my internet because everything else is fine)



this.. is why i don't like watching things online unless i REALLY have to >>

anyways my knee still hurts and apparently im not watching humpy doggy today boo


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 23, 2016)

It's like 2 degrees in my room like ok I'm usually hot, but it's unusually cold in my room. 
When I turn off my fan I get hot.


uuuugghhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

my friend.. stop being so ******** and be at home just so you can do stuff "in peace" rather than in school and play games when your mom said i could watch the dog like twice a week, i actually looked forward to getting out a bit BUT FINE FINE WHY DID I EVEN SAY YES mother****er.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 23, 2016)

thisteamassignmentisdrivingmecrazysomeonepleaseendmenow


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

MY NOSE THIS SPICY MINCED MEAT @@@@


----------



## windloft (Feb 23, 2016)

i really want to get a shower in, but most of my family is asleep.... i haven't showered in three days and_i just want to be cleaned._


----------



## Peter (Feb 23, 2016)

I feel really crappy about uni work. When it comes to taking assessments I feel like I'm struggling. It's getting me down because I'm honestly trying hard, yet I still don't feel like I understand a lot of things. It's especially annoying because I'm in most days from 9am - 6pm, so I barely have time to have dinner and a shower when I get home, and then I'm expected to do more work other than the 9 hours I've just spent in lectures/workshops - not to mention the fact that I'm usually so drained that all I want to do is go to sleep anyway. 

I hope it gets better soon, because at the moment I'm really not enjoying it at all...


----------



## mogyay (Feb 23, 2016)

i would like to cry on someone's shoulder about my lack of motivation please thank u


----------



## Llust (Feb 23, 2016)

theres been something thats been bothering me for almost a year now. it sounds simple, but the situation im in is really complicated and it's hard for me to even focus on anything because of it. if anyone would like to provide a bit of advice and perhaps let me rant, it would be nice of you. i just dont have anyone to turn to for this xD


----------



## MintySky (Feb 23, 2016)

I woke up this morning with a cold T.T


----------



## Puffy (Feb 23, 2016)

I got into a car accident and I wanted to get out of that hospital so badthat I told them there was no pain and everything hurts so bad. Please kill me.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 24, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i would like to cry on someone's shoulder about my lack of motivation please thank u



imhere4u


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> imhere4u



sinkin ship bruh haha.


Also mom I know we should take care of the food but that minced meat literally cut my tongue in two ugh


----------



## boujee (Feb 24, 2016)

I use to be into osmatusan but now I hardly can't talk to anyone who first intention is pairing up the brothers because "lolz Yaoi".


----------



## tae (Feb 24, 2016)

i can't seem to get rid of these 300 DA points... help me. ;-;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm just a bit sad rn because one of my friends today told me that _so-and-so_ and _so-and-so_ didn't like me. They're both kinda my friends, but not close friends I guess.

Also tbh, I did get this certain feeling that those two girls didn't like me, but that was just a feeling, and I wasn't quite certain that they did. Now...I'm just leaning towards the side of "those two girls don't like me" than the "those two girls do like me" side.

Also ugh I have this History quiz tomorrow...at least it's an open note quiz.


----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2016)

i really don't want friday to come. my friends got chosen for this science field trip and they're not going to be here for lunchtime so im ending up sitting by myself. my other friend didn't get picked, but she's leaving before lunch bc she's going out of town. so yeah ill be alone at lunch. i honestly don't know what ill do with myself since the class they're not going to be in with me is my weakest class. i barely know anyone in that damn class besides my friends. and most of my other friends have lunch a (two lunches: a & b) and i have lunch b. so tbh ill be dead in that class. i wanted to ask my mom to not let me go to school on friday but she's going to yell at me and tell me to not be a wuss. like always.


----------



## seliph (Feb 24, 2016)

Why are people so loud


----------



## Llust (Feb 24, 2016)

aixoo said:


> i really don't want friday to come. my friends got chosen for this science field trip and they're not going to be here for lunchtime so im ending up sitting by myself. my other friend didn't get picked, but she's leaving before lunch bc she's going out of town. so yeah ill be alone at lunch. i honestly don't know what ill do with myself since the class they're not going to be in with me is my weakest class. i barely know anyone in that damn class besides my friends. and most of my other friends have lunch a (two lunches: a & b) and i have lunch b. so tbh ill be dead in that class. i wanted to ask my mom to not let me go to school on friday but she's going to yell at me and tell me to not be a wuss. like always.



occupy yourself by reading a book, drawing or just browse instagram or smth


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 25, 2016)

Went through season 4 in two days rip. Need to wait a year for the next 13 episodes ;-;


----------



## JellyLu (Feb 25, 2016)

My betta fish just died.....I put so much into him and he became a great friend. I'm just heartbroken....


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 25, 2016)

ah man, sorry about your fish...


----------



## Llust (Feb 25, 2016)

my project is due on monday. whats pathetic is i started like three weeks ago yet im still not done bc i cant get the damn thing to work


----------



## riummi (Feb 25, 2016)

i totally bombed my history test today...and my math quiz...
my grades shall suffer ;-;




aixoo said:


> i really don't want friday to come. my friends got chosen for this science field trip and they're not going to be here for lunchtime so im ending up sitting by myself. my other friend didn't get picked, but she's leaving before lunch bc she's going out of town. so yeah ill be alone at lunch. i honestly don't know what ill do with myself since the class they're not going to be in with me is my weakest class. i barely know anyone in that damn class besides my friends. and most of my other friends have lunch a (two lunches: a & b) and i have lunch b. so tbh ill be dead in that class. i wanted to ask my mom to not let me go to school on friday but she's going to yell at me and tell me to not be a wuss. like always.



oh man i know this problem well...just focus on school for friday~ I try really hard to make sure i study with the extra time or I just relax and draw c: its not worth skipping school over it and once its over - then its over! Just make yourself occupied so you dont feel lonely or awkward.


----------



## Llust (Feb 25, 2016)

update to my project isssus // ive given up for today. got depressed bc at the same time i have anxiety over the possibility of never getting the machine to work. now here i am with snack wrappers everywhere and a bowl of instant ramen. i rend to binge eat on junk food when i deal with thoughts like this lol..whats worse is my group members are depending on me to make up 60% of their grade..


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

Sore mouth fff guess I have to go down buy shizz for it


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 25, 2016)

Exam tomorrow for Business Analytics. I have absolutely no idea what to do for it. I'm completely lost in the class.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

Do they keep sending this crap annually or? Like wtf.. **** it.


----------



## Zane (Feb 25, 2016)

getting a random headache euugh not fair

last night i was bored and seeing if i could get a second shiny pumpkaboo from the Friend Safari and just as I was about to stop looking I found a shiny... Lampent. rip. the only other thing that could appear. Chandelure doesn't rly look that cool in orange so idk what to do with it.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 25, 2016)

They all want to be like ..., but they don't know what I she really goes through.

Also to someone: *** you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

They all want to be like ..., but they don't know what I she really goes through.

Also to someone: *** you.


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

im scared is my signature going to get pulled

someone tell me


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

aixoo said:


> im scared is my signature going to get pulled
> 
> someone tell me



I checked the signature guide in TBT HQ, and this is what they call an ideal sig:







250 pixels high is the maximum. I checked your sig and it's 227 pixels high, which is perfectly fine. ouo

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg you changed it. The new one's probably okay though


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 25, 2016)

*has no redeemable features whatsoever* living in my brothers shadow is fine


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2016)

Ugh, I just can't believe how _lazy_ the guy who sits right next to me in Math is. I understand people being lazy (for I too can be lazy), but this guy is like a "master of laziness". This guy is _super_ lazy. For example, whenever we're grading an assignment in Math, almost _all_ the time he doesn't have his stinking assignment on his desk to grade. Why? Well, because he either didn't do it, or just left his assignment at home. I'm pretty sure he just flat out didn't do it. Also, he barely pays attention to Math lessons, barely takes notes, barely does his work in class...and let me tell you something...

On Tuesday in my Math class, we were doing a project. The teacher said to work with the person sitting next to you. Well, I was working with him (aka the lazy guy), and he barely does _anything_. Like...I pretty much did most of the work. I also had to pretty much _teach_ him on how to do the project. And whenever I asked him something, like "What do you think?" he mainly just shrugged and did that stupid silly face. I mean like, COME ON DUDE. MAN UP FOR ONCE AND HELP ME ON THIS DANG PROJECT. 
I just can't quite explain how lazy he is...he's just so _lazy, stupid, and ungrateful..._...like come on man help me out with this...

Also, I notice him talking a lot more about games with other guy classmates. I think he's talking about Call of Duty, and I notice him talking to some of the boys about when they're gonna "fight" or play together or whatever...listen pal. If you want some fight, you're gonna get some fighting. If you don't end this laziness of yours, I would love to grab a game console and fight you in Call of Duty or whatever game you're talking about...so if you want to keep doing this laziness act of yours and want to pick a virtual fight with me...BRING IT ON.


----------



## Llust (Feb 26, 2016)

for ****s sake. i have three days left to work on it yet i havent even built the machine itself successfully along with it, gotta make a double sided poster about it and then fill out a 30 page packet. then the day after its due, which is tuesday, got a math test. i dont even know if i'll even have time to study for this test :/ my grade in science is already at a b+, so i desperately need to pull my grade up. k then after my math test, my fine arts assignment is due; ten pages worth of very detailed pieces of different things and one page takes like three days for me to work on. this assignment is meant to only be a practice thing, but if im not mistaken, practices shoudnt be worth so much of my grade and take so long. i only have five pages done

hahapleasekillme


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 26, 2016)

I have to go to my dad's today for a whole week
Ughhhhh someone temporarily adopt me plz xD


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2016)

im rly anxioussssssssssss also im home from school but i need to do school work andi  dont think i will be able to aND my deodorant is almost empty so i got anxiety avout sweating and then i started sweating because of my anxietyy this is not going very great


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

way too early get off tbt moko before you post a crapton of lemon doods


----------



## Zane (Feb 26, 2016)

Zane said:


> last night i was bored and seeing if i could get a second shiny pumpkaboo from the Friend Safari and just as I was about to stop looking I found a shiny... Lampent. rip. the only other thing that could appear. Chandelure doesn't rly look that cool in orange so idk what to do with it.



I JUST FOUND ANOTHER SHINY LAMPENT i'm so mad why does RNG hate me


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 26, 2016)

it's reaaallly frustrating having to help (older) people with technology related things :|


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> it's reaaallly frustrating having to help (older) people with technology related things :|



tell me about it.. and i ain't that much better lol


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2016)

i need to study and im gonna try to !!! rly hard !!! i suck at studying so everyone wish me good luck lmao

also my dad is feeling sick and if he makes me sick im gonna scream and fly into the sun


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

u can do it! put on some music or idek take breaks and make sure to eat.. haha says the one who gets drugged on lemon fanta and elderflower squash lol


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> u can do it! put on some music or idek take breaks and make sure to eat.. haha says the one who gets drugged on lemon fanta and elderflower squash lol



aaaa ty i will fight !!!!! im currently eating m&m so i will survive hopefully ;;;;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> aaaa ty i will fight !!!!! im currently eating m&m so i will survive hopefully ;;;;



yasss omg m&m i wish i still could eat the regular ones but i had some crappy experiences with those so ya lol


----------



## Zane (Feb 26, 2016)

i got the Pumpkaboo and it's female in spite of my female lead w/ cute charm fffuuuhhhh  adhsksjdgfjsjsgg screw it i'm still naming it Giorgio


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

Zane said:


> i got the Pumpkaboo and it's female in spite of my female lead w/ cute charm fffuuuhhhh  adhsksjdgfjsjsgg screw it i'm still naming it Giorgio



dude i named a male dragon on FR "Lisa" once lol


----------



## Zane (Feb 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> dude i named a male dragon on FR "Lisa" once lol



lisa is a badass name 4 a dragon


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

Zane said:


> lisa is a badass name 4 a dragon



ya ik i don't have "them" left now though but ya i had like 3 dergs at least named Lisa regardless of gender ha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 26, 2016)

I think I broke my tv ;-; when I turn it on no pictures show up or audio


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 26, 2016)

why are they sending out my order in pieces when i chose the option of contacting me first if they don't have something  and why did it take them 10 days just to send the first part TO BEGIN WITH


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 26, 2016)

Alright audio works but not picture :/ if anyone has suggestions I'd appreciate it


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Alright audio works but not picture :/ if anyone has suggestions I'd appreciate it



did you try placing the antenna right..sometimes you have to twitch it around? also i hope the cables are in the right place...


----------



## boujee (Feb 26, 2016)

I fcking hate cramps holy sht


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I fcking hate cramps holy sht



yes

period cramps can go **** a duck


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> did you try placing the antenna right..sometimes you have to twitch it around? also i hope the cables are in the right place...



I'm not a genius about tv stuff but it's an HDTV should've mentioned that.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 26, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ugh, I just can't believe how _lazy_ the guy who sits right next to me in Math is. I understand people being lazy (for I too can be lazy), but this guy is like a "master of laziness". This guy is _super_ lazy. For example, whenever we're grading an assignment in Math, almost _all_ the time he doesn't have his stinking assignment on his desk to grade. Why? Well, because he either didn't do it, or just left his assignment at home. I'm pretty sure he just flat out didn't do it. Also, he barely pays attention to Math lessons, barely takes notes, barely does his work in class...and let me tell you something...
> 
> On Tuesday in my Math class, we were doing a project. The teacher said to work with the person sitting next to you. Well, I was working with him (aka the lazy guy), and he barely does _anything_. Like...I pretty much did most of the work. I also had to pretty much _teach_ him on how to do the project. And whenever I asked him something, like "What do you think?" he mainly just shrugged and did that stupid silly face. I mean like, COME ON DUDE. MAN UP FOR ONCE AND HELP ME ON THIS DANG PROJECT.
> I just can't quite explain how lazy he is...he's just so _lazy, stupid, and ungrateful..._...like come on man help me out with this...
> ...


That guy would make crazy my math teacher xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm not a genius about tv stuff but it's an HDTV should've mentioned that.



well.. can you access with the remote? try changing the screen/picture setting and which exit/entrance you use.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> well.. can you access with the remote? try changing the screen/picture setting and which exit/entrance you use.



I can use the remote to change the input (can tell because slot B has cable with the volume but not picture) but I can't view the window that pops up when pressing a button so I kind of have to do keep repeating it until it's the right thing


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I can use the remote to change the input (can tell because slot B has cable with the volume but not picture) but I can't view the window that pops up when pressing a button so I kind of have to do keep repeating it until it's the right thing



ahh well unless you can use an antenna or pic cable might be hard :/


----------



## riummi (Feb 26, 2016)

i was feeling really sick because of my damn period - like near fainting OTL

and so i asked my parents to drop me off back at home but now they are mad at me and we can't go out to get milk tea :c


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 26, 2016)

People.


----------



## Albuns (Feb 26, 2016)

Why does decorating stuff seem so much harder than it was a year ago? ;u;


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

wow this guy is so confusing ughh


----------



## boujee (Feb 26, 2016)

These skip heart beats fcking hurts


----------



## Maelawni (Feb 27, 2016)

I applied for a job and was turned-down/rejected. :c
I didn't realize how bad it'd make me feel. I figured I'd either get accepted or rejected, and most likely rejected since I have such little experience. But that really bad feeling, like you're unwanted and worthless... I didn't know I'd actually feel that way. ._.;
I know I'm not either (unwanted or worthless)...it's a part of life to get rejected and this is the first time I'm really looking for a job, so it's only natural I'm not going to be accepted right away. But it feels bad all the same. ;_; 
I honestly couldn't stop feeling bad (even now) and I'm still applying to a ton of places so surely there will be more rejection to come. /sigh


----------



## Elov (Feb 27, 2016)

Have to go visit my mom tomorrow... Ugh. I mean I love my mom, and I like visiting her, but I just wish she didn't live so far from everything... She literally lives in the middle of the desert!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

mom why do you get up so early if you don't bother cleaning or washing the dishes go back to bed uuuuuurrghhhhh


----------



## boujee (Feb 27, 2016)

Maelawni said:


> I applied for a job and was turned-down/rejected. :c
> I didn't realize how bad it'd make me feel. I figured I'd either get accepted or rejected, and most likely rejected since I have such little experience. But that really bad feeling, like you're unwanted and worthless... I didn't know I'd actually feel that way. ._.;
> I know I'm not either (unwanted or worthless)...it's a part of life to get rejected and this is the first time I'm really looking for a job, so it's only natural I'm not going to be accepted right away. But it feels bad all the same. ;_;
> I honestly couldn't stop feeling bad (even now) and I'm still applying to a ton of places so surely there will be more rejection to come. /sigh




Or acceptance. Stay positive.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 27, 2016)

I left a big history homework to last minute


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

all these plates and shizz that needs to be washed whyyy mom


----------



## milkyi (Feb 27, 2016)

I'M SICK ;=;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> I'M SICK ;=;



get better! *hug hug*

also wow some people...and flight rising atm like give me ONE chest ffff


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2016)

will radio stations/music channels ever stop playing Uptown Funk? sigh


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2016)

I feel incredibly pressured about something that's like 5 months away lmao.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 27, 2016)

im so tired w hy,.. also im annoyed af by thi s one thingggggggggg       a aaa aa im gonna sleep or something now instead of thinking abt it


----------



## seliph (Feb 27, 2016)

Pxter said:


> will radio stations/music channels ever stop playing Uptown Funk? sigh



Of course not

Don't believe me? Just watch.


----------



## milkday (Feb 27, 2016)

nvll said:


> Of course not
> 
> Don't believe me? Just watch.



i am both pleased and displeased with this. how could you, nvll. shame on you.


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

i am hungry but idk what i want to eat


----------



## milkyi (Feb 27, 2016)

Moko said:


> get better! *hug hug*
> 
> also wow some people...and flight rising atm like give me ONE chest ffff



Thank you ;u;

//hugs back


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

<3

well bad trickmurk event well i got some skins at least... sigh but 3 tail bug things was p good i think.. sigh


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

sometimes i wish i had a best friend. i mean, i do have one, but she doesn't go to my school because she's homeschooled. i wish she went to my school, but she's only going to be in the same school as me when i get to high school. my other friends don't really talk to me as much, they talk to their other friends, and im just the third wheel. we are friends, but not super good friends. i just want someone to talk to. someone who has the same interests as me. but i can't really find people that like kpop at school. it's really boring because i want someone to fangirl with. i did introduce my other friend to kpop but she's ruined it. she's like an actual koreaboo lol. but anyways. my point is that i just want a really close friend. i would introduce my homeschooled friend to kpop, but she's really religious and her family only listens to christian music which sucks. they never really listen to anything else


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 28, 2016)

gah an ant just bit me right between two fingers


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

King Dad said:


> gah an ant just bit me right between two fingers



ugh i hate that feeling. it's the absolute worst !!


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 28, 2016)

people
i hate them


----------



## tae (Feb 28, 2016)

why do people ship me with my friends?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2016)

I only have English homework left to do but I'm procrastinating on completing it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 28, 2016)

Rip me. Asked a friend to watch a movie with me just us two and they think it's a group thing so I went with it.


----------



## boujee (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm watching this one deviant artist who keeps making journals talking about their anxiety of people saying nice things to him or if someone is trying to help him he feel anxious but yet askes for fcking advice. I even forgot why I even watching him.


----------



## seliph (Feb 28, 2016)

people who ship adults with children making me vomit in my mouth yet again


----------



## tae (Feb 28, 2016)

it's one thing to be weird and ship people together at all, but don't ship me with people literally half my age. like it's uncomfortable. and unnecessary and all around just weird. you're not funny, or cute or whatever you think you are by doing it. please don't ship me with friends, especially young friends. you're gross.


----------



## seliph (Feb 28, 2016)

taesaek said:


> it's one thing to be weird and ship people together at all, but don't ship me with people literally half my age. like it's uncomfortable. and unnecessary and all around just weird. you're not funny, or cute or whatever you think you are by doing it. please don't ship me with friends, especially young friends. you're gross.



bro we've gone and connected minds again LMAO


----------



## Bloobloop (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm horribly sick, it hurts to swallow and I've been coughing non stop.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

aixoo said:


> ugh i hate that feeling. it's the absolute worst !!



or when they do between your toes.. those really itchy red ants ugh.

anyways when you sleep on your left boob and it hurts so bad ugh


----------



## jiny (Feb 29, 2016)

Moko said:


> or when they do between your toes.. those really itchy red ants ugh.
> 
> anyways when you sleep on your left boob and it hurts so bad ugh



oh god yes i hate that more than the bite between your fingers. i hate red ants

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> or when they do between your toes.. those really itchy red ants ugh.
> 
> anyways when you sleep on your left boob and it hurts so bad ugh



oh god yes i hate that more than the bite between your fingers. i hate red ants


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

yes red ants go die pls

also ishdfjsdf i know i shouldn't jav mtn dew right meow but im just ahshvdfsd


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

Some genius outside is screaming obnoxiously


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Some genius outside is screaming obnoxiously



That's normal life here. or when some jackass sets off all the car alarms so it's beeping all night... or drunk guys singing  at 1 am lol


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

man i'm out of coffee... and i don't wanna drive someplace to buy some. i'm so tired.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

taesaek said:


> man i'm out of coffee... and i don't wanna drive someplace to buy some. i'm so tired.



*throws over really dark roast*


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

Moko said:


> *throws over really dark roast*



bless ur soul oh my god. dark roast gives me life.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

taesaek said:


> bless ur soul oh my god. dark roast gives me life.



de nada C:

also too much mtn dew again huhhuuh


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 29, 2016)

I cry so quietly that nobody hears or cares


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

oh period cramps how i love your grand entry ever month.. no **** it.

also ugh feeling so crap right meow just lemme sleep .. damn


----------



## Zane (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm starting to forget what having a non-stiff neck feels like


----------



## seliph (Feb 29, 2016)

I've been so sleepy for like a whole week I forgot what being awake is like


----------



## mogyay (Feb 29, 2016)

every part of me is cold


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 29, 2016)

Ugh, I can't wait until my real Math teacher gets back, 'cause her substitute stinks. Pretty much everyone in my class usually doesn't understand how to do the lessons, he just teaches the lessons so badly! Also, he teaches the lessons and talks to my class in this "shy" manner. He's just...a bad substitute. I'm usually good at Math, but...yeah. -.-

Also ugh things are just loading so slow on my iPad.


----------



## Llust (Feb 29, 2016)

my period was already taking over by the time 3rd period started, like why?? why so early in the day you piece of sht


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

i love that i get in trouble for not being okay with pedophilia. :') gg tbt.


----------



## jiny (Feb 29, 2016)

i want the banner to change already !! :'(


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 29, 2016)

Everyone in For Glory turned into an *******. There were at first few, but now there are many. So sick of people ruining things for me.


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

being in this house is going to be the death of me.


----------



## piichinu (Feb 29, 2016)

My legs have been numb for a week


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 29, 2016)

Bad cold.


----------



## riummi (Feb 29, 2016)

history test tomorrow - why are her tests always so hard? even for just one chapter?!


----------



## Locket (Feb 29, 2016)

1. My period is coming soon 

2. I'm going skiing tomorrow.

Lovely timing school.


----------



## Zane (Mar 1, 2016)

i havent felt hungry for like three days, i have to just remember to eat and when i do i feel sick this is g8


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 1, 2016)

eh i just accidentally marked the entire TBT forums as "read."  gjgjg


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

my boobs... go away :[


----------



## Peter (Mar 1, 2016)

My dad left the door to the attic open in my bedroom and took the ladder away, and now I can't reach to close it and I'm freezing cold ;o;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2016)

this day is taking forevvvvver, i just wanna be home so I can do stuffff =[


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 1, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> this day is taking forevvvvver, i just wanna be home so I can do stuffff =[



I'll say- you need to mow the grass, mend the fence, and replace those lightbulbs still.  and somebody keeps calling and hanging ul without leaving any message, per caller ID, a "pumpkins?"


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I'll say- you need to mow the grass, mend the fence, and replace those lightbulbs still.  and somebody keeps calling and hanging ul without leaving any message, per caller ID, a "pumpkins?"



Wh- I don't know what you're talking about. And last time I checked you need to mow YOUR grass. And I don't think I will change the bulb because you look better in the dark anyways. Sooo, I will mend the fence though. But you better be making me some yummy food to come home to!


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2016)

school


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

lol you guys <3

also stupid rags...


----------



## milkyi (Mar 1, 2016)

Spoiler:  



Do you know how much you hurt my dad? Saying that "He's a horrible parent" really hurt him. He tries his best to raise me right, and I think he's doing a great job. I wouldn't trade him for anyone in the world. Also, you have no right to say that, where were you both during his childhood? Hmmm, looks like one of you was drunk, while the other was in jail. In short, you never were around for him. 

You also hurt me. Seeing my dad ACTUALLY cry tore me apart. I was on the verge of tears myself. I didn't cry though, I didn't want him to see my cry. I wanted to stay tough for him. I can't believe you two said that, I already didn't like you, now I don't like you even more.


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

why is it so hard to find a choco cake..


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

*tease tease* ^

also mom can you please stfu or do it yourself??


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 1, 2016)

Last week I had a funeral, group project I had to start/finish, and a Friday exam which I spent a lot of Thursday studying for. I spent a lot of the weekend making a 10 page study guide for my other exam on Monday. Tomorrow I have a 30 point quiz for Supply Chain and my Marketing class is introducing the group project. Next week I have two more exams and another project due. Just getting nailed with stuff.


----------



## windloft (Mar 1, 2016)

i feel like i should be really nervous about something... i've spent all of my life worrying, and no matter what i do there's _always_ something for me to worry about. will i be hurt? will i fail at something? i'm always expecting the worst to happen and it's... really sad. :'/


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

man i am so impatient what is going on.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

People who can't tag songs properly... like is it so hard to write artist in one box and the title in the other etc. ?


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

can you not misgender me, thanks, ass.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 1, 2016)

My head is f**king pounding and I still have one class to go. ;[


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2016)

creeps in general


----------



## kayleee (Mar 1, 2016)

My best friend is a liar and I confronted her about it honestly in a nice way and she was a ***** and said I was attacking her and basically was being super rude when all I was saying was she doesn't have to lie to me because I would never judge her and I want her to be honest with me about stuff.
We've been friends for years and she has done really rude stuff to me but I always put it behind me and keep being her friend but honestly I feel like enough is enough and I don't really want to be her friend anymore. But it sucks cause she's like my only friend that's a girl but I'm so tired of being lied to and then she turns it around like I'm being a bad friend and attacking her when she's literally a ****ing liar 
UGH


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 1, 2016)

*Relationships
*The way children treat their teachers
*Arizona's CPS system and how poorly it is handled
*Not having enough time in a day to get done everything that needs to be done
*Not having my own truck
*Not having my own computer
*Obama's complete disrespect of the military


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> *Obama's complete disrespect of the military



peace and love bruh.

lol how is he mistreating them?


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2016)

my legs are sore ;-;


----------



## mintellect (Mar 1, 2016)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> *Relationships
> **The way children treat their teachers*
> *Arizona's CPS system and how poorly it is handled
> *Not having enough time in a day to get done everything that needs to be done
> ...



I cannot agree more with this. Kids at my school automatically hate whoever tries to get them to shut their annoying mouths for two seconds. 


I regret updating my iPad, everything is so much more confusing and harder to use now. 

The username I wanted was taken by a person who has been inactive since September.
The username I wanted before changing my name to Diancie Rose was also taken by someone who was inactive since September.
I know September is only a half a year behind us and these people had about 100 posts so they will likely come back, but it just kinda frustrates me. I know the "all usernames must be unique" thing is so we can tell each other apart, but... Could we have the same username, just in different colors???

... Then again we'd probably run out of colors eventually.


----------



## Albuns (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't get why my ping is so high today... it was fine yesterday.


----------



## mintellect (Mar 1, 2016)

Site is being really slow all of a sudden. I blame the bots.


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 1, 2016)

snowstorm weather
--> shovelling
--> traffic
--> extreme cold warnings
-_-


----------



## mogyay (Mar 1, 2016)

.................and now to wait for a reply, i won't be getting much sleep tonight


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 1, 2016)

I shut a car door on my ipod.


----------



## Llust (Mar 1, 2016)

i noticed that nearly every teacher i had from 1st to 5th grade was an ******* and treated the kids like ****. i wonder of anyone else feels this way? like i understand why because even i would be that pissed off having to deal with uneducated kids every day, but i feel like the way they treated made negative long term effect on me. im almost positive my social anxiety traces back to those teachers because i cant think of any other read why i'd have it. they drastically pushed down my confidence by insulting me if i did something wrong by accidentally not following instructions in front of the class. numerous times, my 2nd and 3rd grade teachers would say something to make me feel stupid if i volunteered to answer a question and got it wrong, which is why i haven't voluntarily spoken in class at all since elementary because of the fear that a teacher is going to make me feel stupid in front of the class again. lmao i even remember my 4th grade teacher called me a 'dumb nuthead' or whatever because i wasn't able to answer a problem from the homework. none of my teachers these days would do this, but even so, i'd rather not take any risks and go through that again. i remember my elementary teachers negatively affected my mental health for days if not weeks because i was that overly sensitive


----------



## mintellect (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't feel too great right now. I don't feel sick and I'm not in pain, I just feel... Kinda sucky. You know?
I'm not sure why either.


----------



## jiny (Mar 1, 2016)

i don't want to go to gym class tomorrow because what if my body is still sore from monday :-(


----------



## wassop (Mar 1, 2016)

i haven't been sleeping enough and now i'm feeling really tired and sick all day


----------



## Loriii (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't feel bothered a whole lot apart from my sudden headache recently.



Diancie Rose said:


> I don't feel too great right now. I don't feel sick and I'm not in pain, I just feel... Kinda sucky. You know?
> I'm not sure why either.



I'm pretty sure you aren't sucky or anything. I hope you feel better soon whatever it is that makes you feel that way


----------



## Ami (Mar 2, 2016)

School


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

mom pleas buy lactose free the next time :V you know i can't handle that stuff well :C


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 2, 2016)

I feel so bad omg I think I made my squish feel like I abandoned him oh my god I feel so baddddd...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 2, 2016)

wish there was a way of blocking certain ppl from reading ur posts


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> wish there was a way of blocking certain ppl from reading ur posts



"Privilege" huh 

Also i hate my teeth right meow but mtn dew is so good!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 2, 2016)

My teachers are starting to ask me why I'm not doing my homework


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 2, 2016)

The guy sitting to the right of me has the same strong cologne smell my grandpa leaves when he stays at our house.


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 2, 2016)

The snow here is terrible.. Also freaking out about colleges. Hopefully I will be able to go visit some during Spring break.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

some lady yelling in spanish (i think lol) and some baby crying on the train them headaches


----------



## mogyay (Mar 2, 2016)

sad movies


----------



## Esphas (Mar 2, 2016)

attacked by tina


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2016)

What's bothering me: 

-My iPad's lagging 
-Family
-Just certain people that go to my church school/regular school
-News about one of my friends...I can't just fully accept that it's true
-Big tests that I believe are coming up in April 
-School
-Other stuff

Also, time just...flies so fast for me. 2014, then 2015, and now we're in the spring of 2016. I just can't believe that I'm just months away from Summer Break, and that I'm just several months away until I'm in 9th Grade...it's just...I can't believe it. Time just flies by so fast.


----------



## jiny (Mar 2, 2016)

school is almost over but im not ready


----------



## riummi (Mar 2, 2016)

i've been so tired lately and i think i just failed my test


----------



## seliph (Mar 2, 2016)

I wanna eat this soup but its too hot


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 2, 2016)

Our backboard for science fair is due tomorrow and my partner has done NOTHING at all. Told me he was going to print stuff out but I ended up doing it and typing it because he always kept pushing it to last minute. The only thing he did was glue the crap on the backboard and it wasn't even done properly. The worst part is that he made me pay him for buying the materials when I did the experiment, brought the backboard home, typed all the info, and did the research. So while he sleeps at like 6 I'm staying up till 12 trying to do the work he's supposed to do


----------



## Soigne (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a debate tomorrow & I have to argue on the opposite side of what I believe. It's really stressful & I just wish I could skip tomorrow. I have to stay up researching my topics and write up a mock debate with potential rebuttals to rehearse before class so I'm probably not going to get much sleep tonight. ;(


----------



## Albuns (Mar 2, 2016)

Sometimes, I wish it was legal to harm your parent for downright discouraging and ridiculing their child through motivational "advice" to try harder in school despite there being tangible evidence that progress is being made.


----------



## Crash (Mar 2, 2016)

today is the worst ****ing day lol​


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

i feel abnormal


----------



## Jacob (Mar 2, 2016)

im so fking emotional rn LOL


----------



## Dorian (Mar 2, 2016)

My mother's dementia.


----------



## Bloobloop (Mar 2, 2016)

Being sick is no fun


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2016)

im just average


----------



## gazea9r (Mar 2, 2016)

I need to go get water but it's too windy for me to drive in the car (car has bad tires and steering)...but need water D:<


----------



## Shawna (Mar 3, 2016)

Ugh...just two more days until Spring Break.  It can't come soon enough.  Also, my Child Development teacher is assigning us this HUGE project shortly after Spring Break.  UGH!!!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 3, 2016)

My back itches.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 3, 2016)

I only watch tv for 1 hour every week. I said specifically that I wanted to watch my show tonight, yet you ****ing decided that you were going to stay up all damn night. Idk when I'm going to get to watch it now, because it isn't going to be on demand tomorrow/tonight.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 3, 2016)

tax return where ya at


----------



## Ami (Mar 3, 2016)

The fact that there's nothing to eat at home


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

Omfg why do you need help on tuesdays if you don't even know fully about THAT... geezer...


----------



## boujee (Mar 3, 2016)

my bewb fcking hurts


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 3, 2016)

Cuz Bell Tree is full of weinies


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

missing restocks ahah well at least i got some bells...


----------



## mogyay (Mar 3, 2016)

LIFE and who i am as a person


----------



## boujee (Mar 3, 2016)

Tired of meeting shtty people.


----------



## frio hur (Mar 3, 2016)

i did something dumb today.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

i miss you goddamnit :[ you're best.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

>wants coffee
>>glances at clock
>>>10.39 pm

= no no no


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 3, 2016)

Spoiler: u g h



Two projects are due next week for printmaking (each worth 10% of my final grade) and we were given hardly any time to work on them- one of them was even assigned this week and is due on monday. Since the printing presses are at the university, we have to complete it there on our own time and she expects a minimum of 30 hours put into it. She also gave horribly vague directions on the assignment but whenever I go to ask her questions she's either helping other classmates or is out of the room... Yesterday I had to wait an hour to ask her a question because of that lmao

also have a writing assignment due tomorrow and an exam which I completely forgot about since my professor hasn't mentioned it for almost a month now

aside from all of this I have had a terrible cold but don't have the time to rest because of all this bs


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

wtf no backpacks are allowed tomorrow smh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

weekend no i dont want it k. probably bc people are gonna call me i can feel it blurrrrrp


----------



## mogyay (Mar 3, 2016)

Moko said:


> weekend no i dont want it k. probably bc people are gonna call me i can feel it blurrrrrp



lmao that's like the opposite of my weekend cry


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2016)

CRT tests are next week for me....I hope I do good on all the tests. Also, I'm having a hard time trying to not feel like I'm being pressured by others in my school lately. Also, I wish I could just stop being lazy...idk why, but I've been so lazy lately...I also wish that I could be more honest. I'm just having a hard time dealing with myself lately.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Mar 3, 2016)

There's literally nothing to eat besides one apple and I'm starving


----------



## Zane (Mar 3, 2016)

me: in the middle of making an animation
computer: hey.. how about.. a forced restart : )


----------



## Lumira (Mar 3, 2016)

moe is moving out of my town..


----------



## inkling (Mar 3, 2016)

im slightly sick. ugh i hate being sick and i have a big weekend at work. trying to eat soup and stuff but ya i guess i have to wait it out


----------



## mogyay (Mar 3, 2016)

does anyone know how long it takes to receive a download code from nintendo? i was kinda hoping it would be instant

edit: nvm got it yay


----------



## Javocado (Mar 4, 2016)

my political science class makes my head want to explode


----------



## Heyden (Mar 4, 2016)

MY WIFI IS SOOOOO BAD AND IT WONT BE FIXED FOR A WEEEEK UGH


----------



## MintySky (Mar 4, 2016)

School and homework.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 4, 2016)

im so stressed rn and i usually never am


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

I should check my bank account really been wasting some these days. Although most sht I got with my late bday money anyways I guess most purchases on the card is food or the card for public transport.. uuurrrgh


----------



## Loriii (Mar 4, 2016)

I wish my bestfriend would answer her phone or text me real quick ugh


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 4, 2016)

unless sucky doodles count i am so behind on mogeko march


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 4, 2016)

I sliced my foot open yesterday. How lovely, especially with all of the other things that have gone wrong this week. Hopefully next week will be better....


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

MissLily123 said:


> I sliced my foot open yesterday. How lovely, especially with all of the other things that have gone wrong this week. Hopefully next week will be better....



*hug hug hug*

also why is everything so expensive here smh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm worried if the NX comes out this year or next year. My sister and I just bought a PS4 for Christmas and I also bought the Xbox One the year before that. It would just be too many new consoles within a small time frame. I also am afraid when it comes out it will take away many Wii U users and I still love playing the Wii U games online with people.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 4, 2016)

Disgust over way too thick fat on their throat. Seriously. Why.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2016)

my therapist had to tell my mom about some **** and im gonna kms i hate this 

alsO  this game is taking years to install a ND    . im tired


----------



## Javocado (Mar 4, 2016)

Can't play TPHD til after work fml


----------



## Locket (Mar 4, 2016)

I took my 3DS to school today. Guess how many streetpasses I got.

None.

I mean, I drive for 30 minutes, stay in school for 7 hours, drive for another 30 minutes, and got NONE.

And in 5th grade, I got a couple. And I walked a block from my house, and stayed for 6 hours.

Guess middle schoolers are more into their war games instead of calming, fun, and kid friendly games.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

outta booze yo :[


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 4, 2016)

that people slowly ruin undertale for me with their ****ty roleplay

- - - Post Merge - - -

ohhhhhh myyyyyyy godddddddd i just wanna go homeeeeeeeee
i am stuck in this class because my teacher talks too much when having conversations with others and he just skipped me and went to someone else and now i have to wait a frickin hourrrrrrrr

i shouldve been gone 30 minutes agooooo


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> outta booze yo :[



The struggle is real.


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2016)

tfw you see a hammer in stock but can't afford it.


----------



## jiny (Mar 4, 2016)

i spilt my drink and i was really looking forward to drinking it fml x100


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

Zane said:


> tfw you see a hammer in stock but can't afford it.



yeah ikr and that peach lag lmao ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



lostineverfreeforest said:


> The struggle is real.



yaaaa  <:


----------



## jiny (Mar 4, 2016)

My stomach really hurts, super bad. I already went to the bathroom, and I felt better after a few minutes. Then it came back again. I really don't know how to describe the pain, it's like someone is squeezing the sides of my stomach? I bought some food earlier, and I was going to eat, but the pain came and I feel like I can't eat or I'll throw up. Idk, I really just feel like ****. I hope this dumb pain goes away tomorrow because I want to enjoy my weekend. I hope this pain doesn't come back during the spring break because I really want to enjoy my week-long break. Please. I never really get to enjoy my breaks from school, just let me enjoy one break


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 4, 2016)

aixoo said:


> My stomach really hurts, super bad. I already went to the bathroom, and I felt better after a few minutes. Then it came back again. I really don't know how to describe the pain, it's like someone is squeezing the sides of my stomach? I bought some food earlier, and I was going to eat, but the pain came and I feel like I can't eat or I'll throw up. Idk, I really just feel like ****. I hope this dumb pain goes away tomorrow because I want to enjoy my weekend. I hope this pain doesn't come back during the spring break because I really want to enjoy my week-long break. Please. I never really get to enjoy my breaks from school, just let me enjoy one break



try eating some whole foods, veggies and fruits, and maybe more water to wash out the toxins in your system?


----------



## tae (Mar 4, 2016)

whats gonna happen in 5 months? not me..


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 4, 2016)

I got picked on all day because I cosplayed for my club, I am the president of the schools Anime Cosplay club, sorry I did what I promised my members I would do


----------



## mogyay (Mar 4, 2016)

thinkin bout things and ppl


----------



## tae (Mar 4, 2016)

joe get outta my house.


----------



## inkling (Mar 4, 2016)

still sick and.....
i just found out my stepdad sent me a vday card/present in the mail 2 weeks ago and i never got it. apparently it was a big red envelope and me and my bf check the mail every day. and i think there was jewelry in there or something. anyways im pretty sure it was stolen its like wtf nyc is a **** hole sometimes i swear


----------



## mogyay (Mar 4, 2016)

how can u have a post count of 30 and already have a tbt 'waifu' omg


----------



## meows (Mar 4, 2016)

Appaperntly my dog is now afraid of flying >_< and he needs to fly to different city next month. I'm now sad and paranoid and don't know... should I just drive him? It's a two day drive though...


----------



## Llust (Mar 4, 2016)

Spoiler: rant



im really tired of being treated like **** by this one classmate of mine lol. she transferred here last month and she just got the job at retail, the same building as me, so i even have to deal with her outside of school. i dont know if this is her way of joking around or if she genuinely hates me for some reason, but she'd do anything to make me look stupid. i guess its my fault for letting it continue because i just go along with it and whatever, but i dont realize how shtty ive been treated until the end of the day. like she's not passive aggressive or anything, we have sarcastic convos all the time - but she's always pushing me around and occasionally speaks to me as if i dont have feelings. like this one time in fine arts, she asked me to get her a hand held sharpener from the other side of the room. didnt think much of it, but as i stood up, she pushed me and i ended up falling and hitting my face against the edge of my desk. she found it hilarious, but that was like, wtf.. i would have just laughed it off and played along so i didnt look as stupid as i already did, but in situations like this, i cant pull anything off without cussing and the teacher was like right there. what pissed me off even more is nobody really checked in on me or anything

another example, i tend to have trouble spelling out the word 'occasionally,' so i asked her to spell out the word for me as we were working on this project. she started out by calling me a dumb ass and spelling it out slowly as if i was a kid. last example, she's constantly screwing up my personal ****. i left my bag unattended at my desk for a class period to work elsewhere - on my desk, i left my sketchpad and notebook with more than a semesters worth of neatly written, thought out notes. in my bag, i had my phone, earbuds, and some anime merch i bought but never took out - they were just neko hats and anime based playing cards. by the time i returned to my desk to put everything away, i noticed that my notebook had scribbles and d*cks drawn all over it. i flipped through it and noticed that more than half of my empty pages have either been folded/crumples or ripped out. got pissed, but hey, i can just rip out all my notes and stable it to a new notebook. when i opened my bag, my phone was there, but my case was taken on. took out my earbuds, they were ****ing cut in half with scissors. looked at my anime merch, those were cut up too. as for my sketch pad, she took a marker and scribbled on every single page. i've had this thing for over two years.. im so done with this ****, and its so obvious that she's the one who did it because when i looked over at her, she just flashed the fakest smile with scissors on her desk. i mean, seriously what the ****, im the one who works multiple shifts to pay for my own supplies like why the **** would you throw my money down the god damn drain like that. i've never even done anything to her. i know if i confront her about it, she'll just laugh it off and ignore whatever i say. ugh, i really want to just quit my job at retail just so i dont have to spend more time with her, but retail is the only time when i can spend time with the only friends i have



update // just got a call from my manager. she wanted to inform me that some of my co workers shifts have been changed a bit - so when i show up for work tomorrow, it's just going to be me, my friend and the new girl. lol i wonder what will happen to me after work bc my manager usually isn't present. not sure what she does when she's not in the building, but her absence will just give the new girl more opportunities to be an *******


----------



## Locket (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm scared that my crush likes me

Like I can't get this feeling off my head? 

He acts strange by me, and one time we did an assignment together and he tried to play it cool.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 4, 2016)

stardusk said:


> Spoiler: rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy sh**. Like.... Holy f**king sh**. 
You have my respect for not hitting this piece of sh** human in the face. How on earth does someone think vandalizing someone's stuff like that is even remotely okay? Just reading that made me so pissed off and it wasn't even my stuff. And she pushed you down?! I would have been expelled by now from fighting that b**ch. 
You definitely don't deserve to be treated that way. I really hope you can get away from that girl, she sounds like absolute trash. God, I wish I could beat her face in for you, like no joke.


----------



## chronic (Mar 4, 2016)

stardusk said:


> Spoiler: rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. First of all... this person clearly has some serious issues that they need to work out on their own. If this happened to me... well, I would have made it very clear that they had made a mistake. I don't know what would have went down... Her pulse maybe. Who tf would do something like this though?? ew. Try not to get involved with her actually, bc they legitimately sound crazed. Forgive her. Then give her nothing but the bare minimum. She doesn't deserve to have access to your emotions.

Also, side note it's best to always gaurd your belongings. Simply lying about, unattended? ... Near a maniac? ... Unwise.


----------



## Llust (Mar 4, 2016)

chronic said:


> Wow. First of all... this person clearly has some serious issues that they need to work out on their own. If this happened to me... well, I would have made it very clear that they had made a mistake. I don't know what would have went down... Her pulse maybe. Who tf would do something like this though?? ew. Try not to get involved with her actually, bc they legitimately sound crazed. Forgive her. Then give her nothing but the bare minimum. She doesn't deserve to have access to your emotions.
> 
> Also, side note it's best to always gaurd your belongings. Simply lying about, unattended? ... Near a maniac? ... Unwise.



well, i've been leaving my stuff unattended since middle school and i've never had any issues with invasion. i get it if it's in some public place, but it's never been a problem in general if it's at school - but yeah, learned my lesson


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 4, 2016)

stardusk said:


> Spoiler: rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Crap! 0.o
Just hit her in the face and then throw a chair to her, then make her life secretely a living hell


----------



## Javocado (Mar 4, 2016)

work really sucked, tax return still isn't here, paycheck got jammed in the atm and to top it all off i fell in the shower :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

dun dun dun i want pokemon yellow and stardew valley.. all the quiche though


----------



## piichinu (Mar 5, 2016)

i hate pressing a lot of buttons when im forging my weapons in fates


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 5, 2016)

You have got to be kidding me. I went to see a tutor on Friday and got a good start on the accounting project. I made an appointment for Monday to have him check it one more time to see if I made anymore mistakes because it's easy to get an incorrect value that could cost you points. He messaged me asking to reschedule because he's going to be out of office Monday and Tuesday, but the project is due on Wednesday. I got a bad grade last year on this project when I did this by myself so this is pretty frustrating if the same thing happens two years in a row where I get a bad grade.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 5, 2016)

I have so many tests to take on Monday, and so much stuff due that I haven't finished...

I plan on starting them at 3 pm, but all I really wanna do is play Pokemon.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 5, 2016)

wHY CAN'T I ****ING DRAW //BANGS HEAD ON TABLE


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

I want to eat healthy but there's so much sweets & chips here, so it's really tempting to binge on those candies and chips.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

aixoo said:


> I want to eat healthy but there's so much sweets & chips here, so it's really tempting to binge on those candies and chips.



send em to me i can give u some veggies


----------



## Mariah (Mar 5, 2016)

I really want to make a roasted peach sponge cake with whipped cardamom mascarpone but peach season isn't until July.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I really want to make a roasted peach sponge cake with whipped cardamom mascarpone but peach season isn't until July.



lol don't they have peaches anywhere?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> lol don't they have peaches anywhere?



I went to the grocery store and they had no peaches at all. I'm going to go to other grocery stores, but the peaches will probably look bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I went to the grocery store and they had no peaches at all. I'm going to go to other grocery stores, but the peaches will probably look bad.



bad stores.. although i get you kinda want the fruit in season, that's the best i suppose-


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 5, 2016)

I feel lonely, now that my friends that I deeply care about have became a couple, they just don't want anything to do with me anymore, they rarely want to spend any time with me because they just want to do things with each other.

Don't get me wrong, I'm so happy they're a couple, but I didn't want them to treat me like I don't exist anymore, if I ever bring this topic up, they're like "We're not making you a third wheel...", but they clearly are.

I just can't take the lies anymore, I want to be known that I'm still here.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> I feel lonely, now that my friends that I deeply care about have became a couple, they just don't want anything to do with me anymore, they rarely want to spend any time with me because they just want to do things with each other.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm so happy they're a couple, but I didn't want them to treat me like I don't exist anymore, if I ever bring this topic up, they're like "We're not making you a third wheel...", but they clearly are.
> 
> I just can't take the lies anymore, I want to be known that I'm still here.



try to distance yourself from them until they start to notice u again


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> I feel lonely, now that my friends that I deeply care about have became a couple, they just don't want anything to do with me anymore, they rarely want to spend any time with me because they just want to do things with each other.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm so happy they're a couple, but I didn't want them to treat me like I don't exist anymore, if I ever bring this topic up, they're like "We're not making you a third wheel...", but they clearly are.
> 
> I just can't take the lies anymore, I want to be known that I'm still here.



This... is why I don't like being around couples either cause all they do is care about themselves or if they have a kid all they do it pampering that little brat.


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

my stomach still hurts a bit but it's better than yesterday.. i just hope it'll disappear tomorrow. :/


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 5, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> try to distance yourself from them until they start to notice u again


I don't like playing the guilt trip game, but I think I'll have to do it this time, I don't want to intrude their personal stuff, but a hello from them would be nice at least.



Moko said:


> This... is why I don't like being around couples either cause all they do is care about themselves or if they have a kid all they do it pampering that little brat.


I supported them into becoming one, they were worried about it but I just wanted them to be happy, they promised that I'd never be treated like a third wheel...And here we are, getting treated like a third wheel and they're not even understanding it.

Eugh, I've just been in such a foul mood all day, I'm just sick of it.


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't feel like going to target


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

Muffy and Pietro are best friends

Let it begin


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm such a wuss I can't ask someone out xD


----------



## milkyi (Mar 5, 2016)

one level appearantly means a lot??


----------



## mintellect (Mar 5, 2016)

My internet is the absolute worst right now, I'm not sure I could be any slower. However everything's saying its 3/3 bars, so I don't get why it's so slow. It's so frustrating.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 5, 2016)

Spoiler



Gosh darnit I started my period. ;w;



- - - Post Merge - - -



Diancie Rose said:


> My internet is the absolute worst right now, I'm not sure I could be any slower. However everything's saying its 3/3 bars, so I don't get why it's so slow. It's so frustrating.



my life in a nutshell


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2016)

NOOOOO! Last night was so nice it actually happened really fast and then I got to go home and sleep to the rain, but tonight it's so slow and OMFG why wont it just hurry up and go by! Only tonight and tomorrow night and then it's my vacation! And then I get my snoodle! But it needs to hurry so I can get there already =[


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2016)

When someone is speaking a language you don't understand, and so you shake your head and say you don't understand so they just keep repeating it louder and louder as if it will start making sense to me at some point. Like we obviously don't understand each other's languages, saying it louder won't help...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

when ur soo tired u feel drunk


----------



## marshmallow71 (Mar 6, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh darnit I started my period. ;w;


Use a tampon to soak all the blood up!


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

ugh i just want some bts merchandise


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

slow internet is the worst i should really upgrade ours especially since mom **** s around on her phone on the wifi.. bruh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 6, 2016)

Man, this accounting project is hard. At least I'm almost done with it. No wonder I did so bad on it last year. I have to study after finishing it though... Two exams next week. I just want spring break to get here.


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

i don't see why you call me worthless it doesn't really help


----------



## piske (Mar 6, 2016)

I can't tell if I'm getting a cold or if spring allergies are starting. Either way, I feel like crap ;A;


----------



## Llust (Mar 6, 2016)

there's this girl in my history class who roasted someone for no reason and was constantly saying sht regarding her sexuality, gender, appearance, etc. ugh it pissed me off so much. typically, i'd never want to get involved with *****es like that, but i was on the verge of getting up to back hand slap her.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

stardusk said:


> there's this girl in my history class who roasted someone for no reason and was constantly saying sht regarding her sexuality, gender, appearance, etc. ugh it pissed me off so much. typically, i'd never want to get involved with *****es like that, but i was on the verge of getting up to back hand slap her.



I KNOW THIS FEELING


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I KNOW THIS FEELING



your mom with home and make the spaghetti what


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> your mom with home and make the spaghetti what



ITS A MEME LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> ITS A MEME LOL



*come lol not com.. unless that meme is portuguese lol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> *come lol not com.. unless that meme is portuguese lol



It's intentionally misspelled like that xoxo


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

still look like "your mom with home" lmfao


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> still look like "your mom with home" lmfao



#bilingualproblemsxoxo

trust me I've been there too xoxo


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

ya lol.. i speak german as well some sometime i read things completely wrong lmao


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 6, 2016)

ehh people lately... haha!


----------



## boujee (Mar 6, 2016)

I hate where there's this one mod fcking up everything. Damn sims


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 6, 2016)

I have a terrible headache, so to swallow some Tylenol pills I put it in applesauce, well we have two open jars, by accident of course. I ate one pill and dropped the other in the mostly empty apple sauce jar by accident and so I just rinsed the jar and threw it away because the pill was dissolving and contaminating all the rest of the apple sauce. As I pull out the second completely full jar and open it, I get my spoon full and am about to put the pill in it when I see a huge green blob of mold inside the apple sauce jar so I put it back in the fridge to ask my mom what to do once she returns from the bike shop. So now I have taken one Tylenol and since you are supposed to take two, this leaves me thinking what now. So, I grab the peanut butter and gag the pill down with it slathered in chunky peanut butter. Now I am worried I ate bad apple sauce since I saw there was some funk when I was cleaning the first jar out, just a little mold on the lid and I keep gagging from swallowing the chunky peanut butter whole.


----------



## mintellect (Mar 6, 2016)

Random nosebleeds.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 6, 2016)

i want to delete everyone off my friends list because its very spammy, but I don't want people misinterpreting that


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 6, 2016)

Jacob said:


> i want to delete everyone off my friends list because its very spammy, but I don't want people misinterpreting that



Don't go breaking my heart </3

Don't worry about it, just do what you need man, people can't be mad at your for that


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm worried about my future.... this is gonna be the biggest decision in my life


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

Jacob said:


> i want to delete everyone off my friends list because its very spammy, but I don't want people misinterpreting that



i have the same problem :/ 
like i only want to keep the people who are active and actually talk to me, but i feel bad for the ones i delete for some reason..


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 6, 2016)

school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school school


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

Hah, I usually don't delete people from my list unless they are being grade-a *******s tbh


----------



## Albuns (Mar 6, 2016)

Jacob said:


> i want to delete everyone off my friends list because its very spammy, but I don't want people misinterpreting that



It's fine, doesn't mean much anyways. If you wanted to chat, so leave me a vm~


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Mar 6, 2016)

I really don't want my long weekend to end...;(


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Mar 6, 2016)

My life is falling apart... really sucks


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 6, 2016)

Jacob said:


> i want to delete everyone off my friends list because its very spammy, but I don't want people misinterpreting that



what happens, do they get a notice that they've been deleted?


----------



## kyukon (Mar 6, 2016)

Kind of venting here because doing it on twitter seems too forceful haha


Spoiler



I wish my life was fulfilling enough such that I didn't need to seek refuge online. Being online and surrounded by the same community and people in a way depresses me. I see my once-was best friends interacting with new friends to the point where they don't take the initiative to start conversations with me anymore. It makes me feel dispensable and small. It makes me feel like I place much greater value on them as friends than they do me. It puts the fact of my not "living" online into perspective. It means that since I'm less available, I'm suddenly less of a friend. Or maybe I just hate letting go. I hate time moving past me and leaving me where I was, while my friends have already moved on. I hate the fact that my irl social life is so desolate that I have to rely on online relationships to pull me through hard times, even when I feel less important in those relationships. There's nothing solid there and the relationships, regardless of how much value I place in them, always feel shaky and uncertain. I hate not knowing what to do in my life to change my situation and that I've been stuck in place socially and emotionally for the past three years. It's frustrating that I've been unable to do anything about it. Honestly, it would be so much easier if I could completely isolate myself and not need relationships at all. But I'm essentially there and it's been driving me up a wall. I guess I'll just hang on for a little while longer. Once I graduate, my environment and experiences are bound to change. I can finally let go of my "friends" whom make me feel dispensable without regretting it.


----------



## riummi (Mar 6, 2016)

i have school tomorrow OTL
also - im not sure how im supposed to do one of my projects and its due tuesday :c


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 6, 2016)

i have an interview tomorrow and i am so so so so nervous :{


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 6, 2016)

Art college is so expensive
Not sure If I should just do nursing ugh


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 6, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> Art college is so expensive
> Not sure If I should just do nursing ugh



it really is
tuition+books+art materials+fee for materials you'll have to replace+housing and living+sleep+breathing 

it all really adds up :\\\\\


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 6, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> it really is
> tuition+books+art materials+fee for materials you'll have to replace+housing and living+sleep+breathing
> 
> it all really adds up :\\\\\



Omg ikr? RIP i'm not ready to die yet
Plus I'm not even rich, so I'll be in debt forever ~


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 6, 2016)

That I can't learn to draw to explore my own creativity and instead depend on the attention I get from it instead, and when I don't get that attention where I think I deserve it I lose most of my motivation to create.


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 6, 2016)

i lost my ds charger so now i cant play nintendogs :-(


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2016)

The point of my life....what the h*** is it?!


----------



## Locket (Mar 6, 2016)

Period decided to come again...

Great...


----------



## MasqueradeAlice (Mar 6, 2016)

Withdrawing from anti-depressants cause I missed my dr. appointment. I feel like death.


----------



## seliph (Mar 7, 2016)

WHY THE **** IS "B" THE BUTTON TO TALK FASTER


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 7, 2016)

The day JUST started and it already feels like I've been several hourssss, taking that Nyquil was not a good idea, especially now since my throat feels a bit scratchy as well as still being drowsy AF from it, and those nightmares..... =[ but thank goodness this is the last night before my vacation, and I get to go home, get the last few things for snoot set up, then it's only one more sleep till I get him!


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2016)

i am so bored but no one i know is awake at this stupit hour


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 7, 2016)

myself


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2016)

i have math class and i think i forgot everything i knew about math during the week i had off from school uHh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 7, 2016)

I really wish I could just be out in the rain, just hearing it in the back office isn't good enough... It sounds so nice and heavy and I want it alll!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

I hope things settles for tomorrow like aaah I NEED THAT

anyways.. my nocturnal-ness... can't help it though yolo


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 7, 2016)

my aunt has cancer and is the hospital currently cause she is doing much worse at this moment me as well as the rest of the family are scared that she might have to stay there and that she wont be able to go back home ever.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2016)

Nebudelic said:


> my aunt has cancer and is the hospital currently cause she is doing much worse at this moment me as well as the rest of the family are scared that she might have to stay there and that she wont be able to go back home ever.



that sucks, hopefully she doesnt have to stay in the hosptial for too long.


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

no one cares lmao.

btw that ^ isn't directed to you nebudelic, hope your aunt doesn't stay in the hospital for a long time.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 7, 2016)

Yuck, I don't want to go back to school tomorrow. I also have to do this essay I said I was gonna do on Saturday. x'D I'll do it in an hour.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2016)

All These ****ing Boys I Swear To God Leave Me Alone


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 7, 2016)

im so stupid i dont deserve to be in honormsath


----------



## milkyi (Mar 7, 2016)

Ugh I just need to make this a little longer to reach the page requirement...


----------



## boujee (Mar 7, 2016)

Shota is gross


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Shota is gross



yeah when they look like five indeed..


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2016)

My life.


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 7, 2016)

The TBT Shop drama I've caused on accident...


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 7, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> The TBT Shop drama I've caused on accident...



Haha what


----------



## Locket (Mar 7, 2016)

My flow was incredibly heavy today

I now have to replace my pad every 1-2 hours


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 7, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> My flow was incredibly heavy today
> 
> I now have to replace my pad every 1-2 hours



Wow, you're 11 (?) and have already started.....I'm 16 next year, and I still haven't xD (I'm glad, though lmao)


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

wow im looking at my old threads and ugh


----------



## Locket (Mar 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Wow, you're 11 (?) and have already started.....I'm 16 next year, and I still haven't xD (I'm glad, though lmao)



My mom started hers when she was 11. Genetics. But, if you don't have it soon I'd worry

Its horrid though, just its heavy .-.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 7, 2016)

Lab do at 8 PM (1 hour and 14 minutes from now) and haven't heard from partner. Will I make it? We'll just have to see.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2016)

Idk what happened, but I somehow can't go to the Brewster's Cafe forum. I mean, I can go to certain threads in Brewster's Cafe by clicking on the activity of users and clicking the "see more" button, and I can also go to certain threads another way (idk how to explain it) but not see the whole entire forum...it's been happening ever since yesterday. I'm also just frustrated on homework, on a History project/homework (I can't wait for Spring Break next week), and the fact that my internet data on my iPad is almost gone.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 7, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> My mom started hers when she was 11. Genetics. But, if you don't have it soon I'd worry
> 
> Its horrid though, just its heavy .-.



Worry? Nah, my mum didn't start until she was 15, so genetics too! xD

And ew omfg


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2016)

i am going to Actually Die it's 1:40 am, i can't sleep, i feel gross and sick and weird, i know they all hate me, i dunno what to do about this situation and school starts in 6 hours and 30 minutes Alright. im actually feeling so gross and disgusted and weird rn i hate it


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 7, 2016)

Welp, I turned it in 5 minutes before the due date, but I felt like I did all of the work. Now to finish the night studying for accounting. Just what everyone wants to do before bed, right?

Nevermind, I'll do it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Llust (Mar 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Worry? Nah, my mum didn't start until she was 15, so genetics too! xD
> 
> And ew omfg



damn, you're lucky. i got mine when i was ten ;A; enjoy this freedom while you can


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2016)

sudden anxiety making me feel sick ooo yeah this is the stuff i get out of bed for


----------



## Bloobloop (Mar 7, 2016)

There's this person and I can't tell if they're lying or not. They sound sincere but they also act a lot


----------



## unravel (Mar 7, 2016)

- Still waiting for the game trade.
- Filipino test (which I'm not good at)
- Programming test on Sunday .___.


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Wow, you're 11 (?) and have already started.....I'm 16 next year, and I still haven't xD (I'm glad, though lmao)



What're ya'll talkin' about? 0n0


----------



## aericell (Mar 7, 2016)

My ex best friend somehow found me on Twitter so we followed each other and now I'm seeing all her tweets and she just seems like a completely different person... I didn't know someone could change so much in 3 years(?) that I feel like I don't even know who they are anymore.


----------



## Tommy89 (Mar 7, 2016)

Well, my Aunt had been suffering from cancer for about a year or so, and decided to leave the hospital and go home to be with her husband. He said he could take care of her, and she started to feel a little bit better. He promised her they'd go fishing soon, they were outdoors type people. I don't think they ever even used a computer, but where they lived was beautiful. Nothing they loved more than spending their summer nights together sipping a beer in their camping chairs under the stars. A perfect couple, really. Well, all of the sudden she just stopped eating altogether and died 2 days ago, so that's been on my mind. Just how cruel life can be sometimes.


----------



## Locket (Mar 7, 2016)

I've had to change my pad like 5 or more times. This is the heaviest I've had so far 

- - - Post Merge - - -



NijiNymphia said:


> What're ya'll talkin' about? 0n0



Lady things


----------



## Soigne (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a job interview tomorrow & I'm 99% sure I have the time correct, but I feel like I misheard her when she called me back...so I have a chance of being late to my interview which will in fact kill me. 

Also, I can't sleep.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 7, 2016)

I KEEP FORGETTING MY SWEDISH CURSE WORDS ;n;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 7, 2016)

im os fickign angurur


----------



## Heyden (Mar 7, 2016)

MY ENGLISH TEACHER IS MAKING ME CREATE AN ADVERTISEMENT FOR POTATOES WITH THE TARGET MARKET AS INDIAN HOUSEWIVES WTF DO I EVEN DO


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)

my lip is bleeding asfghl​


----------



## Zane (Mar 8, 2016)

i had to lie down but i don't really feel better (*?▽`*)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 8, 2016)

doughssant said:


> MY ENGLISH TEACHER IS MAKING ME CREATE AN ADVERTISEMENT FOR POTATOES WITH THE TARGET MARKET AS INDIAN HOUSEWIVES WTF DO I EVEN DO



indian curry adn potatoes


ase,a aq everybting is my fault an.d its like 1 am now i dint wan.t to do to schoo at all i dont want to see anyone


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

there were about a dozen police cars a block away shutting down all the side streets, and clustering in one intersection.  when i went outside i could hear a loud anguished wailing voice from that direction, it was a sound i've never heard a human being make before.  i havent been able to find anything in the news about what's going on...


----------



## marshmallow71 (Mar 8, 2016)

King Dad said:


> there were about a dozen police cars a block away shutting down all the side streets, and clustering in one intersection.  when i went outside i could hear a loud anguished wailing voice from that direction, it was a sound i've never heard a human being make before.  i havent been able to find anything in the news about what's going on...


Maybe they were angry?


----------



## zeoli (Mar 8, 2016)

Please let the committed priority rule in this other community work....It should but you never know.  If I get the priority, I might be buying a rare legit nendoroid for a bargain just cause the outside of the box is damaged.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm gonna owe so much in taxes and I'm behind on my sales tax and I'm gonna have to get a credit card fml.
I went 22 years without one so help me.


----------



## Stil (Mar 8, 2016)

My bones hurt


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> I KEEP FORGETTING MY SWEDISH CURSE WORDS ;n;



j?vla, fan, skit, helvete, satan, j?kla, fitta, kuk. anything just add -j?vel (example: cucumberj?vel. very insulting lmao). some can be combined (example: "satans j?vla skithelvete" or "kukfittans j?vla satanhelvetes fanskapsskit", the latter being a bit... more rare.)

a bit more lame ones: fy bubblan, sjutton gubbar, skrutt, j?dra, jeffla, fanken, fy fabian, sablar, nedrans, j?rnspikar.

ur welcome


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2016)

HOW HAVE I ALREADY MADE HALF OF WHAT I MADE LAST YEAR. IT IS THE BEGINNING OF MARCH!!???
Taxes are gonna SUCK for 2016.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

Alright man I really don't want to bring this up since you are kind enough to actually offer me money and I don't have any plans for today anyways since that other thing was a bit too late for me anyways.. But if you're gonna throw this crap every ****ing tuesday I will have to... Also I get your kid is a total ass, he is but can you please make real arrangement next week...

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> j?vla, fan, skit, helvete, satan, j?kla, fitta, kuk. anything just add -j?vel (example: cucumberj?vel. very insulting lmao). some can be combined (example: "satans j?vla skithelvete" or "kukfittans j?vla satanhelvetes fanskapsskit", the latter being a bit... more rare.)
> 
> a bit more lame ones: fy bubblan, sjutton gubbar, skrutt, j?dra, jeffla, fanken, fy fabian, sablar, nedrans, j?rnspikar.
> 
> ur welcome



Or as we say in Portuguese: merda.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 8, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> indian curry adn potatoes
> 
> 
> ase,a aq everybting is my fault an.d its like 1 am now i dint wan.t to do to schoo at all i dont want to see anyone



putting cubed potatoes into curry is actually rly nice


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 8, 2016)

so i was doing some online shopping and i saw this shoe. it was in 2 different colors which is black and white and both colors look so good. not sure which one i should buy or maybe i should just buy 2 lel. i ended up not buying anything at all in the end coz i just cant decide which one to buy.


----------



## tae (Mar 8, 2016)

man this diet is gonna suck.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 8, 2016)

These college computers are seriously gross. Whether it's here or the library the keys always feel sticky. They really need to wipe down these computers every night.


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

i missed a v app nuuu ;-;


----------



## zeoli (Mar 8, 2016)

I didn't get the nendoroid even though I was the first one to say committed and the rule is committed gets priority...BS if you ask me


----------



## marshmallow71 (Mar 8, 2016)

I forgot to feed my dog this morning, I hope she forgives me...


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

i f eel so gross   i hate them all


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

they forgot the miso soup blech oh well not going down again


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2016)

Utah is trying to tax me $900 when I only owe $250!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 8, 2016)

nothing has gone right and now here I am alone, being told that I am losing everything for having a D with one teacher who has a huge percentage of failing students and was gone for 2 weeks due to his wife having a child and a D because my Algebra 2 class because the teacher only counted two tests that 60+ percent of students failed and she was gone for about 4 weeks on medical leave.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 8, 2016)

litterally what has my humor come to because i laughed at a "what ar you doing" "your mom" joke


alao art block


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2016)

Omg are you serious? I am trying to do my homework, and this stupid box thing keeps popping up on my iPad, no matter how many times I exit out of the folder...it just keeps popping back up again and again when I create a new folder. I _don't_ want your stupid free prizes, just leave me alone so I can finish my History homework...

Never mind, I figured out a way to stop it from popping up.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm just looking forward to getting out of this hotel.  I do not  like them like I did when I was little.  ><


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

it's raining and there's lightning rip


----------



## seliph (Mar 9, 2016)

Olivia is in boxes and I am genuinely upset send help


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 9, 2016)

i want to stab myself


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

i wish my old threads could be deleted but i don't think mods would allow that


----------



## Limon (Mar 9, 2016)

I have sores on the right side of my mouth.


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

LOL i give up i'll check back tomorrow... zzz


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

Some idiots using a leafblower just right outside. Like lol they are just playing around we don't even have leaves here.. Or use a rake or something less noisy.. please.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 9, 2016)

this dude keeps sending me **** pics when im in class lmao leave me tf alone


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> this dude keeps sending me **** pics when im in class lmao leave me tf alone



D: I'm glad I don't have many people on my phone aha.

anyways mom took the yoghurt so i only had coffee for breakfast .. ffff


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 9, 2016)

Not going to be able to snuggle my snoodle for a whole week, it's gunna be torture!


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 9, 2016)

My deepest snoot boot condolences Q.Q

I can't find my third stylus now


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> D: I'm glad I don't have many people on my phone aha.
> 
> anyways mom took the yoghurt so i only had coffee for breakfast .. ffff



lmao i could just block him i guess but yeaH -___-


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> lmao i could just block him i guess but yeaH -___-



compreendo... kek worthy **** though haha


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 9, 2016)

I had a dream last night where all these people were in my backyard and these missiles in the sky blew up and dropped some $20 bills in my yard. I found two of them. When I woke up I thought I had $40 </3.


----------



## boujee (Mar 9, 2016)

My feet hurt


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

tagging song names and stuff in mp3 files ... ._.


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

i only stayed up to 2 am lmao


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 9, 2016)

lmao y am i so bad at saying no


----------



## tae (Mar 9, 2016)

how was it even rude tho.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 9, 2016)

pretty much everyones called something starting w a j except for a few people like viktor, brian, brian and anton i guess and those i dont know the names of oh well. and ethan but hes not like that i think


----------



## boujee (Mar 9, 2016)

I honestly feel uncomfortable when someone tells me they want to kill themselves. Even if I try to help you you just shoot me down with "aha I'm still going to kill myself" or "I honestly don't see myself living past 20 lol". I mean you're here now and everyday(even if it's so small) shows how strong you are still being here. But even I lose my patience with ass kissing and hand holding.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 9, 2016)

I requested this Saturday off waaaaay in advanced but I'm scheduled for this Saturday ;/


----------



## tae (Mar 9, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I requested this Saturday off waaaaay in advanced but I'm scheduled for this Saturday ;/



i'd be ****ing livid.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 9, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i'd be ****ing livid.



This is only my second time requesting a day off too, and the same thing happened the first time. Makes me think there's really no point to requesting a day off bahaha.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

whoever invented slow as hell windows updates i hope you get run over by a truck


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

gotta wait longer ughh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

need to finish tagging all these songs whyyy ;;


----------



## aericell (Mar 9, 2016)

So fed up with how fake these people are acting lmao don't spew such empty words at me


----------



## Peter (Mar 9, 2016)

the fact I have 10 more pages to read of a science journal about the evolution of eye regression in cave fish


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

im hungry but we only have like yoghurt and bananas and i cant make pasta at midnight lmao


----------



## Bowie (Mar 9, 2016)

For the first time in my two and a half years of being here, I've had to start putting people on my ignore list. I've never had to do that before, and that makes me kinda sad. It shows how the community has evolved and how many of the nicest people have come and gone.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

Why are all the most annoying / rude people here adults lmao


----------



## Limon (Mar 9, 2016)

I was working on a video and the program decided to close itself.


----------



## Llust (Mar 9, 2016)

my grades are dropping


----------



## Zane (Mar 9, 2016)

it's raining so much but I can't enjoy it because my head is pounding


----------



## zeoli (Mar 10, 2016)

Wouldn't it be funny if I unblocked a certain person just to have someone to talk to cause I'm bored? Ha h a h a.


----------



## Locket (Mar 10, 2016)

I feel like I have homework.

I finished it.

I also need to practice my viola

But I really don't want to.

So excited to switch to the saxophone next year


----------



## MintySky (Mar 10, 2016)

I think I just lost 100 dollars....


----------



## Llust (Mar 10, 2016)

just got home and two things - i realized that my skirt has been wedged under my tights (thankfully they weren't see through) but i must have looked like that all day, and my mascara has been smeared halfway down my face


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

starting tomorrow, err today heh, i'm working 8 days straight... -sigh-


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 10, 2016)

i only got 3 hours of sleep last night. i am doing really bad. i couldnt stop. i havent been able to say no. they all think im useless. ethan is the worst. im not doing great really like not at all actually i dont want to have to do this also **** off johan i hate you i hate you i hate you i hate you i hate you leave me alone


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2016)

I've seen that side of DeviantArt.
Yes, the side that has disgusting and cringe worthy fetish art.
It's not my fault it came up on the front page when I was refreshing it.
I'm going to commit mass genocide.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> I've seen that side of DeviantArt.
> Yes, the side that has disgusting and cringe worthy fetish art.
> It's not my fault it came up on the front page when I was refreshing it.
> I'm going to commit mass genocide.



those things are cringe-y as **** like people obviously do it because "n000dz" and everything nude with some pin-up girl on it is cool. no


----------



## Rasha (Mar 10, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> I've seen that side of DeviantArt.
> Yes, the side that has disgusting and cringe worthy fetish art.
> It's not my fault it came up on the front page when I was refreshing it.
> I'm going to commit mass genocide.



that's not the worst part though lmao...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> that's not the worst part though lmao...



Well unless you count those obvious pron images, yes lol.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 10, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> that's not the worst part though lmao...


Please say it's not as worse as seeing an adult man wearing multiple nappies (diapers) and draws fan-art of cartoon characters also wearing them.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> Well unless you count those obvious pron images, yes lol.



nah. I was talking about some of those threads in the forum section...oh my god.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> nah. I was talking about some of those threads in the forum section...oh my god.



oh ahah i never actually visited that forum when i had an account but i can imagine lmfao


----------



## boujee (Mar 10, 2016)

I seem some fetish drawing of a character overeating to the point they look prego and feels like sht while you have some character rubbing your stomach and drooling.

I mostly see incest pairings of the brothers from osamatsu-San cause "lol yaoiz". I honestly can't talk to anyone about without them saying who their favorite incest pairing is despite how they're straight and honestly hate each other.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 10, 2016)

tf am i learning in chemistry rn


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

I have to go to my dad's tomorrow 
I'm ****ing dreading it


----------



## seliph (Mar 10, 2016)

When them suicidal tendencies spike!!!!!!!


----------



## himeki (Mar 10, 2016)

my entire existence


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I have to go to my dad's tomorrow
> I'm ****ing dreading it



I feel you so hard ;__; Not that I have to tomorrow.. knock on wood but whenever i have to.

Also lol this guy on this quiz show looked like S?rgio Godinho way too much I was like man this is hot but he must have been idek like 70+ years hahaha


----------



## milkyi (Mar 10, 2016)

literally feeling very down. i just get jealous so easily and im so dumb for doing so. :////////////////


----------



## meowduck (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm Not me when I'm hungry D:<<<


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

im tired of my mom judging me for my interests. today i went downstairs for a quick snack, and she heard me singing a lyric from a kpop song. she tells me "are you singing a song from your gay boys?" and i told her "they're not gay idk why you always say that." then she's like "whatever go away" and so i did. then earlier today i took out the trash and she told me "you need to start doing more stuff around here, not just stay on your ipad all day and listen to your stupid ***** boys. you know you're never going to meet them" and she told me to get a life. i just immediately went upstairs and started sobbing. she always does this. (but she says they're weird just to tease me; this time it was serious though) i just started to feel really bad. im just tired of her always telling me "oh they're gay; oh they're stupid because they wear makeup; you don't even know what they're saying" yeah, i don't know what they're saying, but i can always look up lyrics so i can at least understand some of it. but she also doesn't know how kpop/bts makes me feel. they make me feel happy & they make me feel really good about myself again. but my mom just has to always ruin it for me. also when she told me "you know you're never going to meet them" i wanted to tell her so, so bad "you're never going to meet your country singers either!" but she would hit me really bad & take away my stuff. i never tell her anything for liking her music i don't know why she's always telling me rude things about bts. 

sorry if this was kind of stupid; i just really wanted to get this off my chest..


----------



## Peter (Mar 10, 2016)

I have so many dishes to clean... I'm not ready for adult life just yet


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

I keep making everyone hate me omg I'm sorry lmao


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I seem some fetish drawing of a character overeating to the point they look prego and feels like sht while you have some character rubbing your stomach and drooling.
> 
> I mostly see incest pairings of the brothers from osamatsu-San cause "lol yaoiz". I honestly can't talk to anyone about without them saying who their favorite incest pairing is despite how they're straight and honestly hate each other.



incest pairings r bad and they should feel bad

and that overeating fetish must be a common one b/c I've seen stuff like that more than once, it'll come up when you're just looking for regular images lool my brother was even mentioning it to me before


----------



## riummi (Mar 10, 2016)

idk why im bothered but i am
it was so obvious who would be chosen sheesh


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 10, 2016)

The fact that I haven't had a good year in seven years no matter how hard I try.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 10, 2016)

I swear my mom is bipolar. She'll have these sudden nag fests for no reason over the littlest things.


----------



## riummi (Mar 10, 2016)

erased is ending soon ;-; ahhh these cliffhangers man


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

i cleaned my bathroom and my mom got mad omfg wtf?? i don't get her.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 10, 2016)

A wonderful day in Mexico City!


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

Jetix said:


> A wonderful day in Mexico City!



holy **** i hope you're alright. and i feel bad for the person who got hit by that pole..


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 10, 2016)

What the world's next generation will be like bothers me, especially seeing how people are today


----------



## tae (Mar 10, 2016)

i miss my uncle. why he gone.


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

omg im done.


----------



## Nugget (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't know how to do this forum thingy.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Mar 10, 2016)

I miss my dad and my uncle... Why did they have to leave me... I have my grandpa still, but it just... hurts.... they got taken from me like that...


----------



## seliph (Mar 10, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> I miss my dad and my uncle... Why did they have to leave me... I have my grandpa still, but it just... hurts.... they got taken from me like that...



THEY WILL RISE AGAIN SOON YOUNG ONE


----------



## EtchaSketch (Mar 10, 2016)

nvll said:


> THEY WILL RISE AGAIN SOON YOUNG ONE



NO, NO THEY CANT!! <//3 
YOU HAVE TO HELP ME... please... bring them back to me, grandpa!!....


----------



## Locket (Mar 10, 2016)

Homework

I also finished the Harry Potter series... so sad


----------



## seliph (Mar 10, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> NO, NO THEY CANT!! <//3
> YOU HAVE TO HELP ME... please... bring them back to me, grandpa!!....



GIMME LIKE THREE DAYS


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

It's raining very hard here right now </3


----------



## Ami (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm late for class and still sitting here eating my lunch


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

i need a new toothbrush lol


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

I can't get to sleep.


----------



## seliph (Mar 10, 2016)

Tbh though how people get in trouble for posting funny pictures in the WDYLL thread or saying "someone else said that already" but a post saying that people should kill themselves if they want to is still on the boards


----------



## Nugget (Mar 11, 2016)

How Do I Get A Cat Icon?


----------



## N e s s (Mar 11, 2016)

Life is bothering me.


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

it's still raining outside o m g


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2016)

My neck hurts all the time!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

a bit tired but i'm aight m8 i suppose


----------



## Peter (Mar 11, 2016)

There's construction work going on right outside my house:
1) it's very loud
2) idk how I'm going to leave my house due to the massive hole in the pavement directly outside my gate


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

mothertrucking door sales persons go away


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 11, 2016)

There's this really annoying knocking/ pecking sound up above..
Must be a woodpecker or something


----------



## boujee (Mar 11, 2016)

I need to study but I get distracted


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

My dad has all the windows open and it's freezing


----------



## mogyay (Mar 11, 2016)

i dunno if i should have dinner now or later but later would mean like 10pm and i don't know if i can handle that


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

getting tired of this rain


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 11, 2016)

I have seen:
-Parents aganaist Club Penguin
-The playstation "Pornable"
-Cartridges are Cassettes to the parents
BUT THIS:


----------



## Javocado (Mar 11, 2016)

Got an app to generate Pokemon but crashes whenever I try to make a Ditto lmao


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

Jetix said:


> I have seen:
> -Parents aganaist Club Penguin
> -The playstation "Pornable"
> -Cartridges are Cassettes to the parents
> BUT THIS:


wtf?  tortimer isn't a person lol


----------



## windloft (Mar 11, 2016)

i feel so.... dumb... like i feel everything that i say is so obnoxious and dumb and i feel like everybody low-key hates me. ughhhhhhhh.


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

RUZA said:


> i feel so.... dumb... like i feel everything that i say is so obnoxious and dumb and i feel like everybody low-key hates me. ughhhhhhhh.



i feel the same way sometimes ;^;

but i don't think you're obnoxious, dumb or stupid. i think you're a really nice person ^^


----------



## Jacob (Mar 11, 2016)

RUZA said:


> i feel so.... dumb... like i feel everything that i say is so obnoxious and dumb and i feel like everybody low-key hates me. ughhhhhhhh.



I've never gotten that vibe from you fam


----------



## windloft (Mar 11, 2016)

Jacob said:


> I've never gotten that vibe from you fam





aixoo said:


> i feel the same way sometimes ;^;
> 
> but i don't think you're obnoxious, dumb or stupid. i think you're a really nice person ^^



oh gosh, thank you both.. honestly i've never had a lot of self-confidence in my social skills, since i've been staying in the house a lot since i was 10. i only had my family to talk to, so i always feel like i'm saying something stupid or dumb or awkward. i didn't have a wonderful experience talking to other people due to.... certain events that happened in my life. it's funny how i'm so content with my body but i really hate myself as a person. still, thank you. i just hope i didn't come off as selfish.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 11, 2016)

i hate t his what the ****


----------



## Albuns (Mar 11, 2016)

The SATs... I passed the PSATs with a pretty good score and heard that they were harder than the original, but I'm still worried.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

meu deus..... this is gonna be weird.


----------



## piske (Mar 11, 2016)

Work. Always work!


----------



## MintySky (Mar 11, 2016)

I really should not have eaten the cake that had cream on it....


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

I only have two more free days until it's right back to school..


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

i should grab some water or shizz and go sleep but noooo


----------



## seliph (Mar 11, 2016)

Zeph just greentexted on TBT


----------



## milkyi (Mar 11, 2016)

I just choked on water.

help


----------



## boujee (Mar 11, 2016)

Had a fcking Charlie horse in my left leg. Holy sht that hurted


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

didn't know i could have such judgmental parents ugh i hate it 

and stop yelling you're so annoying i hate your voice

~~~~~~

i am trying to talk to someone about this but they're just ignoring me. guess i have to wait until monday so i can tell my friends..


----------



## riummi (Mar 11, 2016)

HNGGG TO BUY OR NOT TO BUY CONQUEST AGH
i cant wait omg - i think im gonna do it


----------



## Llust (Mar 11, 2016)

aixoo said:


> didn't know i could have such judgmental parents ugh i hate it
> 
> and stop yelling you're so annoying i hate your voice
> 
> ...



feel free to pm me if you want to vent. i can try to analyze the issue and help you out a bit


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

stardusk said:


> feel free to pm me if you want to vent. i can try to analyze the issue and help you out a bit



omg thank you you're so sweet. i'll pm you if i need some help. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

why this crap now.. thanks a lot life


----------



## boujee (Mar 12, 2016)

ahaha i just want my art


----------



## Finnian (Mar 12, 2016)

I had this dream about Bundt cakes and the company overcharged me by like $60 and wouldn't give me my money back.
I really want a bundt cake now though.


----------



## seliph (Mar 12, 2016)

That a cissexist thread that can so obviously and easily trigger someone's dysphoria is allowed to even be seen since it's technically not breaking any rules wheee


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2016)

my back is hurting so bad but idk why


----------



## mintellect (Mar 12, 2016)

My mom caught a really bad cold from a kid at the school she works at, and now I have it too.


----------



## boujee (Mar 12, 2016)

People need to grow thicker skin


----------



## milkyi (Mar 12, 2016)

"we want joji music plsssssssssssss"

what the **** do you think you're listening to?

it's joji singing/rapping.


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2016)

my dad is hogging up the spotify


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2016)

Became ill while away for a night and incapable of getting myself home in this state. This will be night four and I was only meant to stay here one. Getting fed up. Wish I had something to do besides read. I didn't think to bring my laptop or 3DS - not that I can look at screens for long without nausea hitting me anyway.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 12, 2016)

Tina said:


> Became ill while away for a night and incapable of getting myself home in this state. This will be night four and I was only meant to stay here one. Getting fed up. Wish I had something to do besides read. I didn't think to bring my laptop or 3DS - not that I can look at screens for long without nausea hitting me anyway.



Awww! I hope you get better soon! xx


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 12, 2016)

I really don't want to work on my art history project


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2016)

ughhghghgh i only have 1 more day of break and that's tomorrow i really don't want to go back to school x.x


----------



## milkyi (Mar 12, 2016)

I have so much anxiety over school and I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## boujee (Mar 12, 2016)

I fcking hate when someone gives me a time and date to do something but when I'm ready they ain't picking up.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 13, 2016)

I should just be left alone to rot and die im so weak when im alone and have nothing to do idk why im like this i should be happy htat we won
maybe immmore of annextrovert than i thought orso,ething cuz i feel like i feed off attention now


----------



## tearypastel (Mar 13, 2016)

i have to some homework and it's due tomorrow and i really can't be bothered to do it but i'll get detention otherwise urghhhhh


----------



## windloft (Mar 13, 2016)

why do people have to be so salty......... ugh


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 13, 2016)

these meds are supposed to help w my anxiety but the only thing that happens is that i turn into a super tired zombie lmao


----------



## formidable (Mar 13, 2016)

Man people are really draining to be around.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 13, 2016)

My friend's older sister has cancer and is near death since the transplant was a failure.
Her older sister has like a 5 year old child and he doesn't understand.

Oh my god, I'm legit feeling bad for her right now, I've promised to do whatever I can to help her out in this time of need, It's the least I can do for her right now.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 13, 2016)

the transition from winter to spring is making my emotions fluctuate 
also im really stressed and hungry and time is running out of this day

im not ready to start another week


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2016)

SCHOOL PHOTOS TODAY AND I MY HAIRCUT IS SO BAD UGH ;(


----------



## Peter (Mar 13, 2016)

I s2g 90% of the time it takes to clean out my hamster's cage is trying to get him into the hamster ball


----------



## boujee (Mar 13, 2016)

I need a fcking drink


----------



## Shawna (Mar 13, 2016)

Today is my last day of Spring Break and it's already about to end.  I am ******* dreading going back to school!

Also, my mom told me that we were going to order my graduation stuff, but we haven't done it yet.  Most of (if not, all) of the seniors have ordered their cap and gown.  I graduate in less than 3 months.  IT NEEDS TO GET DONE!!!!


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm not feeling myself lately
Kinda just want to take a break from everything


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 13, 2016)

Should really be doing HW and PSAT prep but just not feeling it....


----------



## boujee (Mar 13, 2016)

why do you need a fullbody for a icon


----------



## Byngo (Mar 13, 2016)

so Friday I had left my iPad laying on my bed in the afternoon and after a couple hours, I came back to browse on TBT and I noticed a long thing crack along the iPad's screens.... at first I thought somehow it got a weird streak and tried rubbing it off and I hear a crack sound and then half the screen has cracks all over it. I didn't put much pressure on the screen, and I don't even know how the crack got their in the first place 

yeah I'm pretty P'd off


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

our parents please god don't go spill that **** now


----------



## Peter (Mar 14, 2016)

I keep getting this error message on YouTube:



Spoiler












it lasts for a couple of seconds and then goes and the video starts as normal? I think it has something to do with my adblock maybe but I can't find a way to fix it...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

mi madre.. seriously she's always a bish whenever I go see (male) friends.. Like.. DONT GO SCREW SOMEONE WITHOUT RUBBER DONT DO WOOHOO... 

dude i'm 24 i woohoo if i want to and have access to rubber also yet you complain that i stay home too much..grah


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> mi madre.. seriously she's always a bish whenever I go see (male) friends.. Like.. DONT GO SCREW SOMEONE WITHOUT RUBBER DONT DO WOOHOO...
> 
> dude i'm 24 i woohoo if i want to and have access to rubber also yet you complain that i stay home too much..grah



I'm crying xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I'm crying xD



she's like that everytime like dude.. well she was alright today cause I kept chit-chatting with her but lmao yes


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 14, 2016)

My left arm feels like the kind of soreness you get after a shot from the doctor's and I don't know why.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

im tired but i can't sleep grah


----------



## mintellect (Mar 14, 2016)

The past weeks weather has been BEAUTIFUL. So of course today I assume it's going to be the same way and I don't bring a coat with me when I go to school. In fact I dressed in a really summery outfit: short dress with short sleeves, nothing covering my legs except for thin pantyhose. In the morning it was pretty chilly and cloudy but I thought "oh it's always chilly in the morning, when the sun comes up later it will get nicer!!"

NOPE.

It ended up being a really horrible day weather wise; lots of rain, really windy and REALLY COLD. So I had to get through the day without a coat in a short summer dress. I'm probably going to catch a cold now.
Thank goodness I brought a sweater, or else I probably wouldn't even survived the day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also just ate a really gross cupcake.


----------



## Locket (Mar 14, 2016)

Daylight savings.

It needs to die.


----------



## mintellect (Mar 14, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> Daylight savings.
> 
> It needs to die.



Oh yes this.

I hate DST. There's no point to it.

It makes me want to scream that it should be 5 PM right now but no it's 6 PM.

I had to wake up at 5:30 AM today- no wait, 6:30 AM according to DST.

UGH.


----------



## Locket (Mar 14, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> Oh yes this.
> 
> I hate DST. There's no point to it.
> 
> ...



I'd move to Arizona, but I'd die from heat.


And I don't go to school in the light anymore thanks to it. This morning it was really stormy with lightning. It was bright and I literally   just wanted to cry I was terrified. There were 50 strikes of lighting in a 30 minute span.


Fun fact: DST was created. Just so someone could catch butterflies.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 14, 2016)

anxiety levels are through the roof


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 14, 2016)

have a midterm tomorrow along with yet more homework for printmaking ;o; spring break needs to get here asap


----------



## Crash (Mar 14, 2016)

my boyfriend is a marine and we just found out he's leaving in less than two months, which is really upsetting obviously
+ also just found out my entire family is ditching me on both easter and my birthday at the end of this month lmao​


----------



## boujee (Mar 14, 2016)

all we talk about is fcking wwe


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 15, 2016)

cramps in my booty tonight that are hella annoying. u.u


----------



## Zane (Mar 15, 2016)

people who lie about things for sympathy on the internet really grind my gears


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 15, 2016)

im so tired also my third town is still The Worst MEss ever and i have no idea what i wanna do with it ??


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 15, 2016)

My retainer flew into the toilet and I had to reach in and pull it out... That thing is not going in my mouth again. I guess it's a good thing I have an orthodontist appointment today heh.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> My retainer flew into the toilet and I had to reach in and pull it out... That thing is not going in my mouth again. I guess it's a good thing I have an orthodontist appointment today heh.



holy **** man...

anyways atm my mom or rather my friend's mom cause she's such a blabbermouth and she doesn't need to tell everyone THAT crap... danar


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2016)

there's so much work these days yesterday was very exhausting and today is worse. I had to drink a lot of coffee and tea to stay awake but I feel dizzy and I want to throw up. our dog running away from home twice didn't help...
I just want to go home and relax, maybe in the bathroom but I have diarrhea from all the greasy food I ate today


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

I hope I don't have to deal with that tax return crap this week.. please no


----------



## meowduck (Mar 15, 2016)

Crash said:


> my boyfriend is a marine and we just found out he's leaving in less than two months, which is really upsetting obviously
> + also just found out my entire family is ditching me on both easter and my birthday at the end of this month lmao​



*hugs* you've got us  im very sorry about that crash Dx

Prayers out to you


I was given smallest piece of cake in life


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 15, 2016)

kent is gonna break up and im like?? not into them a lot snymlre but ive never seen them live so i kinDAAA wanna see them on their last tour but ///: honestly kent fans are so emo and they're like 40 or 13 or 20 and REALLY EMBARRASSING and also gross bug i kinda wanna see them??? bU t??? their new songs arent even good !!!!! wst 2 do


----------



## Saylor (Mar 15, 2016)

I miss you now more than ever.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> kent is gonna break up and im like?? not into them a lot snymlre but ive never seen them live so i kinDAAA wanna see them on their last tour but ///: honestly kent fans are so emo and they're like 40 or 13 or 20 and REALLY EMBARRASSING and also gross bug i kinda wanna see them??? bU t??? their new songs arent even good !!!!! wst 2 do



ikr lol.. idek i think they are overrated asf and their fans are rly rabid so.. idek if you like the band try get tickets? and just stay away from all the rabies dogs ahha


----------



## kassie (Mar 15, 2016)

seasonal depression \o/

my boyfriend is coming up for spring break, i hope i can shake this off to enjoy my time with him.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 15, 2016)

eh i don't feel like voting today.


----------



## Locket (Mar 15, 2016)

It's snowing.

Also, every time I go to talk to my school's counselor to change my math teachers, she isn't there


----------



## milkyi (Mar 15, 2016)

The main cause of my anxiety has died. What happened was that I handed in a paper and I thought I plagarized. However, I didn't know that dates were fair use and I actually didn't plagarize, so I'm happy.

On the other hand though, I have nothing to eat and I don't know what my dad is doing.


----------



## Radda (Mar 15, 2016)

Sigh...I've been trying to get this out of my head,but I have nowhere to turn to.I don't wanna tell my family and stuff but in all honesty I am seriously annoyed at this.

So a few weeks ago my ex-best friend suddenly stopped talking to me,which I was pretty hurt about because back then when I had her,I didn't know one day if she left me how I would miss her company.We were 1 on 1 friends sitting with her group-ish and me just hanging out with them,but they don't really care cause I'm friends with some of them.But this morning I was like hmmm,after checking instagram,and I found out that she blocked me,I was like whaaat?But I am not salty about instagram,its just that I wish she told me why she stopped talking (to me) and give me reasons,instead she tells other people.Thats not a way to solve problems.But in all honesty I felt like I ruined her life since lots of people aren't talking anymore to her,but I lured some people away,but the reason why (she said) was because I am being mean,which I guess she got from rubbing my teasing the wrong way,but its okay.I'm just kinda miserable also cause I put 6.66 on my math test rather than a 3/4,expecting a 60%.


----------



## riummi (Mar 16, 2016)

ahh we had the "college apps" talk today with our counselor o.o
there are so many dates to memorize and things to do over summer OTL

also gosh i just want to volunteer at an animal shelter but i have to pay $50 for an apron and all that =_= sheesh
Also idk if i should volunteer at a cat shelter since i've never handled a cat before and i know they can by tricky sometimes compared to dogs


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 16, 2016)

I accidentally stepped in a pile of swarming ants and got about twenty bites on my shins and my hand.  good thing i'm not allergic.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 16, 2016)

I keep trying to help people but all I do is get attacked and abandoned again and again.... its making me contemplate a lot of tough things right


----------



## jiny (Mar 16, 2016)

Why am I still awake? ; A;


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 16, 2016)

In the evening while I was doing some stretches I suddenly started sobbing and I felt angry. Its almost midnight and I can't sleep, I still feel pretty agitated and I feel a bit depressed. I want to get outside during the day and get some exersise but I can't because the car needs to be fixed. I'm frusterated that it's taking so long to get my chit together.


----------



## Peter (Mar 16, 2016)

I just walked to the train station to get the train to class, and when it came the train was already so full that no-one on the station could get on. The next train afterwards would have made me late for my class anyway, so I just walked home. Now I'm tired, at home alone, and my next class isn't for another 3 hours.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 16, 2016)

MY BUS WAS 30 MINS LATE THIS MORNING AND NOW I HAVE A DETENTION UGH


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

gooo away i wanna shower dumb cars


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 16, 2016)

Moko said:


> gooo away i wanna shower dumb cars



I want to shower my dumb car too, but it doesn't fit in my bathroom .

Ditching two classes so I can study for my Supply Chain exam. I pray I get a good score on it seeing as the quiz failed 45% of students heh...


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 16, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I keep trying to help people but all I do is get attacked and abandoned again and again.... its making me contemplate a lot of tough things right


I can deeply relate to this, it sucks what you're going through because you put effort into being there for people and they just ditch you later on, happened to me a ton.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I want to shower my dumb car too, but it doesn't fit in my bathroom .
> 
> Ditching two classes so I can study for my Supply Chain exam. I pray I get a good score on it seeing as the quiz failed 45% of students heh...



rsrsrsrs n?o.. I meant as in there was a car here who belongs to the company messing with the water tanks here so you can't shower or use water between 9 am and 5 pm I think :|


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 16, 2016)

Omg last night I was looking for my mood ring (and I think several days ago I was looking for it too idk) that I bought last year from Frontier City while I was on a Orchestra field trip, and I couldn't find it. I looked today in the morning, and I still can't find it...I'm gonna look for it again later in a few minutes or so. Hopefully it'll turn up soon.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 16, 2016)

Went to the library at my college to use a computer they were hella gross. Like, the grossest I've ever seen them before. I tried using a wipe and it didn't do ****. I walked all the way back the business building and 97% of them are gross, but not as terrible as the library. Do people not wash their hands or...?


----------



## milkyi (Mar 16, 2016)

This period is so long...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 16, 2016)

You have got to be kidding me. This class is only 1 credit and I just looked at the sample test he showed us and there are 43 questions with nearly all of them having 5 answers to pick from. Not only that, but the questions aren't easy and the answers for the practice test are not given so I couldn't check them even if I wanted through Google. We meet once a week and it's a 1 credit science course I mean come on.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

ela ? uma burra >>

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> Went to the library at my college to use a computer they were hella gross. Like, the grossest I've ever seen them before. I tried using a wipe and it didn't do ****. I walked all the way back the business building and 97% of them are gross, but not as terrible as the library. Do people not wash their hands or...?



that or they spill food.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm running out of data and my battery is low 

I GOTTA CATCH UP ON EVERYTHING I MISSED OUT ON WHILE I WAS BANNED 
QUEK


----------



## jiny (Mar 16, 2016)

im confused with him like ??? does he not like me or does he like me?????

so ded


----------



## windloft (Mar 16, 2016)

i just want to be me again.


----------



## riummi (Mar 16, 2016)

y u gotta make this essay due friday =u=
gosh i hate macbeth now


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 17, 2016)

Why am I so salty today.
I mean I just got unbanned from multiple violations of post quality, one of which I shouldn't have even gotten. Now on my Filthy Frank thread, I just got an infraction.. UGH
I should go on hiatus, y'all hate me anyways..


----------



## Zane (Mar 17, 2016)

IT'S SO COLD >:(( 
and I'm trying to concentrate long enough to reply to some msgs but it's like. Not happening. bleh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

MOM PLEASE THROW THOSE ****ING STICKS OUT AAAHHHHHH


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 17, 2016)

MODS STOP TAKING MY BELLS


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 17, 2016)

Really not happy about how everyone at my college gets to go home for spring break tomorrow yet all of us art majors are stuck at school tomorrow along with the weekend, thanks to my professor. I already stay an extra 5 or so hours on some days for this class along with weekends and it's only a 3 credit class.

my professor thinks coming into the classroom at 3am to work is completely normal along with sleeping in it. I wish I was exaggerating, but every week that's just how it is lol...


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 17, 2016)

My tooth or two hurt


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

my head and nostrils aaaaah


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 17, 2016)

i've forgotten how to tie a bowtie


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> i've forgotten how to tie a bowtie



Just wear it loose like the cool kids.


----------



## riummi (Mar 17, 2016)

ahhh not sure how to start off this essay


----------



## milkyi (Mar 17, 2016)

Stop. Calling. Me. Something. Other. Than. My. Name. 

Thank you.


----------



## Albuns (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm getting addicted to water again... this means it's staring to get warm outside again. quq


----------



## Llust (Mar 17, 2016)

just reconnected with my ex-best friend. it was so worth it because she's not holding a grudge as far as i know and things are sort of the same as it used to be and i dont have to deal with any awkward sht anymore, but there are a lot of things that are starting to make me second think my decision in making up with her, and these things are the reason why i broke it off in the first place. like she's an awesome friend, but idk :/ i really don't have anyone else to talk to, so if anyone can pm me and let me rant, it would really be appreciated


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Mar 17, 2016)

Allergies from heeeeeeeeeeeck


----------



## riummi (Mar 17, 2016)

im totally bs-ing this essay...i hope i dont get stuck in the middle


----------



## Locket (Mar 17, 2016)

It's Thursday.

I really don't want to go to school tomorrow. A week from now is the first day of quarter 4, and when I get back from spring break, its going to be test after test after test


----------



## Llust (Mar 17, 2016)

all i have to wear for gym class for now are these booty shorts that rise up whenever i run. im running the mile tomorrow and this really sucks - having to constantly pull my shorts down as i run isn't fun, especially when i have to constantly be on my guard and make sure my panties dont peak out


----------



## Locket (Mar 17, 2016)

I should've known I'd jinx my perfect attendance.

Funeral on Tuesday. Thanks great grandma :{


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 17, 2016)

Cancer.


----------



## seliph (Mar 18, 2016)

Why are some people so obsessed with mental illnesses, especially ones they know nothing about lmao


----------



## milkyi (Mar 18, 2016)

Feelin' like **** but it'll be all right.


----------



## Lumira (Mar 18, 2016)

three tests tomorrow


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 18, 2016)

I can't get the Shamrock


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

FR stop reloading the pages for 5 minutes when I'm only bonding with familiars.

Also pal get your ****ing kid out..


----------



## Peter (Mar 18, 2016)

My sister bought me a chocolate reindeer around Christmas time, and I just went to finally open it to have some and I realised I accidentally left it near my heater in my room and...



Spoiler:  












i broke it




Spoiler:  this is what it should look like btw


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

^****

also my mom ahhh..... cala-te


----------



## boujee (Mar 18, 2016)

my jaw is lock


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2016)

*screaming*


----------



## MintySky (Mar 18, 2016)

I have so many assignments due. :c


----------



## ellarella (Mar 18, 2016)

MintySky said:


> I have so many assignments due. :c



Me too. And I've got easter vacation.


----------



## tae (Mar 18, 2016)

there is gonna be a total of 10 people in my damn house until tuesday ><


----------



## jiny (Mar 18, 2016)

i just logged on tumblr and i recieved 6 weird *** messages im worried for the one who sent them


----------



## boujee (Mar 18, 2016)

just want to die


----------



## tae (Mar 18, 2016)

my lips are so chapped.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 18, 2016)

I didnt know there were d***** canoes that played AC  i thought we were all nice cx


----------



## Heyden (Mar 18, 2016)

theres shortbread on the table but i cant eat them bc its for tomorrow UGHHHH


----------



## windloft (Mar 18, 2016)

honestly i feel like i'm so bland and uninteresting to everybody online. i would be really fun to talk to in real life, but online i don't feel like myself because i'm interacting with strangers. i feel like everybody thinks i'm bland and one-dimensional and they only talk to me so they don't feel like they hurt my feelings or something. :////


----------



## inkling (Mar 18, 2016)

my momis so annoying i cant deal


----------



## jiny (Mar 18, 2016)

there's hail everywhere


----------



## saarahsuper (Mar 19, 2016)

Kind of lame but I'm thirsty but I don't want to get up and get a glass of water.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 19, 2016)

First day of work after my mini vacations, and boy do I miss being home in my jammies all day. Thankfully at least it's going kind of quickly. Just 4 more hours to go! *sigh*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2016)

I really need to fix my sleeping schedule, doesn't help that I'm a freaked out demi-insomnia nocturnal ass ugh


----------



## Arstotzkan (Mar 19, 2016)

Welp, my brother's home for spring break, and he likes to take every second of my life away. Yayy for older brothers who act like literal 5 year olds...


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

our truck was left in the driveway during the hailstorm, now it's all dented :/


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

i need to learn how to stop eating so much ugh + everytime i walk up or down the stair my knee hurts egh


----------



## boujee (Mar 19, 2016)

I hate it when people mention stuff but don't want to pursuit in what they mention. Like why the *** say it in the first place and be like "oooh nvm x3".


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 19, 2016)

I've been quarantined in my room for the past 3 days because I don't want to get my family/friends sick. Least it's spring break.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 19, 2016)

when i feel like there is no point so i **** post


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

I think I messed up this plot resetting.....I'm so bad at this **** I don't understand lmao


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

oh my god my dad texted me "hey" what did i do now

and he's typing something rn im scared

OH THANK GOD he just asked me what are amiibos


----------



## Locket (Mar 19, 2016)

I think I touched fungi. My arm stings and has a rash >.<


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 19, 2016)

I just wanna do nothing but I'm so busy


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

It annoys me when someone answers a question, and then 5 minutes  later someone comments the exact same thing,  but worded slightly differently....like plz.....no...........just no.......xD


----------



## boujee (Mar 19, 2016)

cat silently farted on my lap


----------



## Shawna (Mar 20, 2016)

My left foot hurts like hell!


----------



## MintySky (Mar 20, 2016)

I have to do a oral presentation tomorrow.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 20, 2016)

My brother is super annoying and he's coming home from college.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 20, 2016)

Go to bed, Tyler. Stop looking for reasons to stay up.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 20, 2016)

some people stingy as fuc


----------



## Heyden (Mar 20, 2016)

I HAVE INTERNATIONAL STUDIES HW AND ASSESSMENTS DUE TMRW DIEEEE


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2016)

i'm really thirsty but it's super cold so i don't wanna get up


----------



## kelpy (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm eating a cheap warmup dinner.
sigh. It smells not-so-good


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2016)

HOW MANY HHD VILLAGERS DO I HAVE LEFT JFC


----------



## Peter (Mar 20, 2016)

took my case off my iPhone for one second to see how it felt and dropped it...


----------



## meowduck (Mar 20, 2016)

My phone keeps messing up Dx


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2016)

i need new shoes but my mom says the ones i have are fine


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks a lot, GameStop. There's a Flash Sale for the PSN that ends tomorrow and I just want to redeem my points for a $3 PSN reward so I'll have enough get a game on there, but it keeps saying unsuccessful redemption.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

I have to poop, my phone entirely reset itself and wont let me restart it, and i lost 5 hours of play on ACNL.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 20, 2016)

im cold and i have school in 11.5 hrs


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

I kinda hate the way my hair came out when I went and got it recolored a few days ago. Everyone tells me it's pretty, but I actually hate it.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

I want all these people to leave my store....rn.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2016)

still so many villagers ugh


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't know what to do but I'm making myself sick.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

It's been 2 years but I'm still sad Tadashi died in BH6.


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2016)

Throat hurts too much to get back to sleep.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 21, 2016)

Ugh school 

Help me


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

hot poop, hhd, im tired... weeee bunnies wheee


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

Nintendo Wi-fi can you please go to the **** and improve yourself, do I really have to try connecting 2387324 times before I can even go past the log-in page????


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys!  Just as a reminder of the thread rules:

"No discussing someone elses suspension/infraction. You're more than welcome to talk about your own."

Please refrain from discussing this type of thing if you wouldn't mind.  Thanks!


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Can't find a comfortable position to sit in.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

im bad at saving...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

blazing too much 420 HHD kill me.


----------



## aericell (Mar 21, 2016)

Spoiler



Recently found out a priest who used to go to my church passed away... he was my favorite too. Rest in peace.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

my head >>


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 21, 2016)

Moko said:


> my head >>



Me too.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Me too.



join the club ._. cant go sleep yet though cause i don't want to wake up too early.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 21, 2016)

Falling asleep later every night in the week yet waking up at the same time. UuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm super sleepy.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Falling asleep later every night in the week yet waking up at the same time. UuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhHHHH!!!!!!!!



this ugh i always have to force myself to go to bed or i'll be up until 4 blazing crap ugh


----------



## MintySky (Mar 21, 2016)

I managed to get ANOTHER cold!


----------



## SZA (Mar 21, 2016)

I feel dizzy


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

I want to nap.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 21, 2016)

I've commissioned 2 people, 1 RLC and 1 TBT,  but recieved neither the art or a refund from either of them ;-;

I'm super bummed about the RLC one though ugh
I paid 5 quid for that


----------



## riummi (Mar 21, 2016)

who in their right mind would pay 950$ for an adopt?!


----------



## Llust (Mar 21, 2016)

i hate being lonely and i dont want to be an isolated loner again, but my only option is hanging out with this huge group of people i know but im not comfortable with.i just really hate big groups of people, makes me feel so awkward, especially since the only close friend i have in the group is always off with other people. ive been trying to get to know them, but tbh i really dont like these people - then again, i dont necessarily like anyone i know irl


----------



## inkling (Mar 21, 2016)

why do ppl think its okay to make copy cat threads that are worded slightly differently? like if you're making a similar thread that was popular a day before you obviously aren't even trying


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 21, 2016)

I keep telling everyone good night, but continue to browse threads


----------



## Llust (Mar 21, 2016)

stayed after school today and skipped work so i could study with a friend on this test we have tomorrow. last minute, her boyfriend decided to tag along and we rarely got any work done


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

There's a ball of snot jammed in my throat. It is really terrible feeling.


----------



## Peter (Mar 21, 2016)

ok SO the last couple of nights I've heard strange sounds coming from the attic (directly above my bedroom) and I kinda ignored it, we looked in the attic to see if there was a bird in there or something but we couldn't see anything. BUT every time I call my parents in it stops and it's so annoying...

so now it's 2am and I'm in bed and the noises have started again and it sounds like someone tapping my ceiling and idk what to do


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

Pxter said:


> ok SO the last couple of nights I've heard strange sounds coming from the attic (directly above my bedroom) and I kinda ignored it, we looked in the attic to see if there was a bird in there or something but we couldn't see anything. BUT every time I call my parents in it stops and it's so annoying...
> 
> so now it's 2am and I'm in bed and the noises have started again and it sounds like someone tapping my ceiling and idk what to do



that's just terrifying. I used to hear that type of thing in my old room and it turned out to be a sound coming from somewhere in my room, I can't remember what it was though.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2016)

Stop calling me 'emo' when you define 'emo' as someone who always complains about their life. Have I ever complained to you? No, I don't think so. You're the real 'emo', because all you ever talk about is the bad things in life and YOU are the one who complains about it to me.


----------



## Locket (Mar 21, 2016)

Why does everyone have spring break before me?

Mines next week


----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> Why does everyone have spring break before me?
> 
> Mines next week



I'm right there with you... except mine starts on Friday. So I do have to go to school for most of this week.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 21, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> I'm right there with you... except mine starts on Friday. So I do have to go to school for most of this week.



Why do you have "he*him" on TBT and "she/her" on Tumblr?


----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Why do you have "he*him" on TBT and "she/her" on Tumblr?



I just haven't got around to changing it, I haven't even been on tumblr in a while.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 21, 2016)

My friend who has a new BF of 3 months is spending her spring break in Hawaii with him, me nah I get to stay home and be verbally demeaned by my family. Happy Spring Break


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2016)

why do you have to tell me your problems but as soon as I tell you mines it's "I'm uncomfortable and you made me feel bad". I just want to slap you but I fcking can't because you know your lil shelter ass is safe behind a keyboard making up fake sob stories that you can get over instantly(yes instantly) to get some stranger's asspats but as soon as I mention my traumatic experience, it's "I'm uncomfortable" :^].


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

if you call today i'm gonna curse all the time so you'll have a blast :[


----------



## Heyden (Mar 22, 2016)

MY FRIENDS THEIYRE ALL  ASSHILLES


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff u yellow


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff u yellow




you got a old game?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> you got a old game?


no i forgot on pokemon yellow (also the vc/3ds version) you had to lose to gary twice so he evolves his eevee into vaporeon also the gengar glitch thing you need to lose to a brock trainer


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> no i forgot on pokemon yellow (also the vc/3ds version) you had to lose to gary twice so he evolves his eevee into vaporeon also the gengar glitch thing you need to lose to a brock trainer




That game is old.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> That game is old.



yea it is but it's kinda new since it's not used


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

Cough cough cough UGH.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2016)

this damn piece of the cabinet that was cut to make the hole under left a big thingy in the middle that stabs me right in the tum, it's really irritating. =[


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2016)

Sometimes I feel like I don't even exist. :/


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

^ Ditto


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 22, 2016)

ForestaNinfa said:


> ^ Ditto



No, that's Gengar.

... Or is it?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Mom can you please stop licking his arse, I know you don't like him anyways so stop implying I have to maintain everything for your sake? Or what?


----------



## ellarella (Mar 22, 2016)

i might turn yellow again soon, my carrot-eating is spiralling out of control


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

I eated too much for lunch now my tum hurts. boo!


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2016)

cest ships are gross and I honestly don't know what's appealing about it


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Mar 22, 2016)

I am trying out for the badmition team as a single along with my friend and we got on the team by default. but today 2 girls younger than us that was originally doubles decided to try out for singles. so now we need to try out. Now me and my friend are pretty good, but one girl is better than both of us. so I'm really pissed so ya.....grrrrrr..............


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

i wish i could talk to this guy this week but i think not well..


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

I wish i could use the bathroom. Working alone problems....


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm genuinely confused and annoyed right now because You can't even ask a simple question in someones thread without getting a warning.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 23, 2016)

I ate really sour candy and it hurts/burns to eat, I have a rather sensitive body, taste buds included, and even though it hurts I want to eat more of it. Why am I putting my self through pain XD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 23, 2016)

The fact that i dont understand why i wake up at 5/6am when i went to sleep at 1am .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

my tum, well dark roast.


----------



## Zane (Mar 23, 2016)

my head is pounding but i have to get groceries so i gotta stay up


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

i kinda want to get legend/membership on aqw again but le quiche **** it


----------



## Dim (Mar 23, 2016)

I feel like I'm always being ****ed with


----------



## Albuns (Mar 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> i kinda want to get legend/membership on aqw again but le quiche **** it



Jeebus, haven't played aqw since 2012.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> Jeebus, haven't played aqw since 2012.



jeebus you play? oooooo


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 23, 2016)

isabelle's dumb face. and yes, im talking about that yellow dog from animal crossing


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

im tired but icant go to sleep yet smh


----------



## Albuns (Mar 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> jeebus you play? oooooo



Ye, played back when it was open beta~


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ye, played back when it was open beta~



ah holy man that's before my time i started in summer 2009 i think? can't access my first account so playing on one i started in 2010 :3


----------



## Albuns (Mar 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> ah holy man that's before my time i started in summer 2009 i think? can't access my first account so playing on one i started in 2010 :3



Wait, what. I thought the game was released in 2010? xD Either way, that was when I first started playing.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

no it started in 2008 i think lol then it was beta for some time. either you confuse it with some other aq game or you started later XD

they have like 45 diff games nowadays lol.


----------



## Albuns (Mar 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> no it started in 2008 i think lol then it was beta for some time. either you confuse it with some other aq game or you started later XD
> 
> they have like 45 diff games nowadays lol.



Naah, Adventure Quest Worlds, right? I started playing during the time when you cold buy the blue starsword or whatever it was from a shop in town.


----------



## piske (Mar 24, 2016)

What's up with these few "newbies" that have been here for like, 2 days being obsessed with collectibles? I haven't been here more than a few months and it's like they know more about them than me


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> Naah, Adventure Quest Worlds, right? I started playing during the time when you cold buy the blue starsword or whatever it was from a shop in town.



Uhh they have starsword every year but if you mean the founder thing you probably started playing in 2008 cause then AQW started it's beta not in 2010 lol


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm getting very bored of making characters in depth and having nothing to do with them.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm getting very bored of making characters in depth and having nothing to do with them.



I'm not sure what you're making characters for but that's why I slowly stopped roleplaying online. I had so many characters that I just couldn't use. I hated making them and having nothing to do with them. LOL.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 24, 2016)

ForestaNinfa said:


> I'm not sure what you're making characters for but that's why I slowly stopped roleplaying online. I had so many characters that I just couldn't use. I hated making them and having nothing to do with them. LOL.



mostly as a creative outlet but I've also been looking to RP with them

which is hard if you dont know any good sites


----------



## boujee (Mar 24, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> mostly as a creative outlet but I've also been looking to RP with them
> 
> which is hard if you dont know any good sites




toyhouse


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 24, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> toyhouse



The RP community is fairly quiet. That's what i've been trying for the past few days


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

I feel like the RP community does that though. Like suddenly everyone is either super duper active or everyone disappears. It was hard for me to keep a good RP going considering that half of those who are roleplaying are practically illiterate and show actions with asterisks. :/


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 24, 2016)

ForestaNinfa said:


> I feel like the RP community does that though. Like suddenly everyone is either super duper active or everyone disappears. It was hard for me to keep a good RP going considering that half of those who are roleplaying are practically illiterate and show actions with asterisks. :/



This is a huge pet peeve of mine. I try not to be that one elitist roleplayer but like

You're weaving a story together with a bunch of other people. Please write like it.




but yeah, that's the difficulty with it I feel - you have to find people who are comfortable to RP with, and RP something all parties enjoy, and I've gotten so desperate for decent RP that isn't some of that ASL stuff you'll find whenever you try a google search that I'm trying one of the RPs on here and it never updates ever aghhhhh I need my fix


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

My stomach H U R T S


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 24, 2016)

school, my family, life in general, etc.
People who wear shorts in the winter.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 24, 2016)

ive eaten so much candy today and my stomach kind of hurts 


Spoiler:  lol im angry



i actually know ppl who think it's not sexual abuse or taking advantage of someone sexually to force them, coerce them or guilt trip them into having internet sex with them as long as both are over the age of consent (which in sweden is 15 so basically they mean that it's ok for a 50 yr old to beg and persuade a 15 yr old into doing it like ok.....,,,) and im jus t really pissed off because theyre like "well they did do it so they did give consent : )" and n ooOo oo thats not how it woerr ks. stop pls you dont know anythig about this .someone who has power over somebody else (maybe threathens them, has emotional power etc) (or the victim might be unable to keep saying no over and over because they think they arent worth it or something or they are afraid of the other person's reaction or whatever   jus t)(they usually keep nagging you until you give in so it's usually both of them) is not consensual . it is not to give consent to beg them to not have to do it  but they say that yuo have to ??? it is N O t consent.  if you still do it that does not mean consent wtf is up with you all i    am so   pissed off. maybe youre Super Strong or w/e and would immediately block someone who does this then GOOD OFR YOU bu t dont shame victims of sexual abuse or sexual assault because they cant do that and dont invalidate their experienes and say that it is their fault because that is so harmful and can literally ruin their livesd  s o**** off than KS ? lie k??? and these ppl are against rape, sexual abuse and any kind of sexual assault irl and dont blame the victim (at least not as much) ?? but  when it's online then Apparently It Is Always Your Fault okay im just gonna go kms now im so frustrated and upset also i ****ing hate those me n can they die especially ethan he messaged me again today but the conversation was deleted because i had to ubninstall kik and well yeah  but i am want to fly to california and beat him w a frying pan if he keeps bothering me i feel sick whenever he talks to me i coudl block him now since the only reason to why i didnt already was that i wanted to keep the convo but obviously that's not happening now so i guess i can block him now yeah i tihnk i will anyways im done


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 24, 2016)

Post quality, inappropriate language or material, rude behaviour, prohibited content, rude behaviour, rude behaviour, rude behaviour, post quality, post quality, post quality, post quality, post quality, rude behaviour, rude behaviour, post quality, rude behaviour, post quality, rude behaviour, mini-modding
all my warnings and bans up to date


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Post quality, inappropriate language or material, rude behaviour, prohibited content, rude behaviour, rude behaviour, rude behaviour, post quality, post quality, post quality, post quality, post quality, rude behaviour, rude behaviour, post quality, rude behaviour, post quality, rude behaviour, mini-modding
> all my warnings and bans up to date



damn girl
All of mine are post quality except one


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> damn girl
> All of mine are post quality except one



yeah i thought most mine were but turns out im pretty rude
xDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> yeah i thought most mine were but turns out im pretty rude
> xDDDDDDDDDD



Where do you even find all your warnings? I can only see like the recent 5


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Where do you even find all your warnings? I can only see like the recent 5



go on ur profile and click infractions


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 24, 2016)

The only people who like me are my relatives, a few friends and the rest of the people are on the internet.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 24, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> The only people who like me are my relatives, a few friends and the rest of the people are on the internet.



I think most of us can relate to that tbh.


----------



## windloft (Mar 24, 2016)

i honestly feel like a freak... like, just because. 

i just feel like people secretly hate me for whatever reason they might have, and no matter what they say or do i still feel like people are talking behind my back about me or something. i have a lot of trust issues stemming from what happened to me and nowadays the only people i trust are my family, and even then i sometimes doubt them even though they did nothing wrong. i hate feeling like this... i can't get this feeling out of my head and i really want to cry.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

ugh im tired but i cant go sleep yet hoorays


----------



## ellarella (Mar 24, 2016)

gotta do a presentation on a collection of short novels on tuesday (which i haven't read yet) but have an immense amount of plans in the next coming days, darn it


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 24, 2016)

Someone is really pissing me off right now ugh

They're allowed to be real annoying and say stupid ****, but as soon as I say anything..ct78ycy8t8VyCf8tt8ct7c $7%7'7%'%'7'=7


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

MY BRAIN IS OOZING OUT OF MY EARS. ​


----------



## Jacob (Mar 24, 2016)

so i have this party to be at in like 30 minutes but my brother is my ride and he's not gonna drive me over until he showers, but i still need to pick up a gift so ill be like 1 hour late
its one of those restaurant parties so i cant really b that late


----------



## N e s s (Mar 24, 2016)

I just want to be dead.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

My scalp has chunks


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

I swear I'm going to fart in someones mouth. ​


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 24, 2016)

the fact i try and change and understand people but it hits me in the face
fml


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 24, 2016)

fml


----------



## milkyi (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm gonna miss seeing your face for a week.


----------



## inkling (Mar 24, 2016)

i have the worst headache in the world

- - - Post Merge - - -

cool, just got a warning for post quality and lost bells. i also burned my throat so it hurts so bad. im just in pain in general


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

Instead of doing math and literature today I played Undertale


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm getting quite irritated because people always jump on me whenever I have a conflict on TBT. IT'S NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS SO LEAVE ME THE HELL ALONE!!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 24, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> the fact i try and change and understand people but it hits me in the face
> fml



you say that a lot yet here we are 

also, im bothered by the fact that my phone does not let me make calls or send texts //sighss


----------



## piske (Mar 24, 2016)

Can't fall asleep but I'm so tired...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 25, 2016)

The sequel to the anime I'm watching doesn't come out until April 2017...


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 25, 2016)

tum hurts today >-<


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> fml



^pretty much bleh can i just have monday already??


----------



## tokkio (Mar 25, 2016)

why do we have to memorize the taxonomy of damn shells like wtf such a waste of brain memory space 

rip in peace on the long exam lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 25, 2016)

ofc the users on here are immature enough to call other cultures' foods disgusting and horrible. so many sheltered, uncultured kids


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 25, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> ofc the users on here are immature enough to call other cultures' foods disgusting and horrible. so many sheltered, uncultured kids



must be referring to my post about baluts. youre telling me we cant express our opinions on food?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> ofc the users on here are immature enough to call other cultures' foods disgusting and horrible. so many sheltered, uncultured kids



what did you really expect ... lol.

also i need to take a shower rip dank drunk asf


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 25, 2016)

snoozit said:


> must be referring to my post about baluts. youre telling me we cant express our opinions on food?



you can. just as I can still think it's immature to be calling a food from someone's culture disgusting. people eat so many different things all over the world I'm amazed people are so opinionated over things people eat that have rly nothing to do with them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> what did you really expect ... lol.
> 
> also i need to take a shower rip dank drunk asf



I have no expectations from this website but that doesn't mean I can't have my own thoughts about it?


----------



## boujee (Mar 25, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> ofc the users on here are immature enough to call other cultures' foods disgusting and horrible. so many sheltered, uncultured kids




I'm not entirely sure if you're reffering to the egg thread but so far I haven't seen anyone state "wow that culture's food is disgusting" but more of a, wow I wouldn't eat that type complex. Everyone has different tastes and desires. I'm pretty sure you found some things unappealing, same as how other cultures would find our food unappealing. 
There's even some American food I find unappealing, I remember going to a farm a market and they were selling skunk's anuses.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 25, 2016)

ok so apparently a blue gemsona with bangs covering her eyes looks too much like sapphire all right if you say so.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 25, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> you can. just as I can still think it's immature to be calling a food from someone's culture disgusting. people eat so many different things all over the world I'm amazed people are so opinionated over things people eat that have rly nothing to do with them.



when something is disgusting, nothings wrong with calling it disgusting. im sure you you have some moments where you find food disgusting. do you call yourself immature for that? seriously tho, i think ur just overreacting, but whatever.


----------



## tae (Mar 25, 2016)

i'm really sad. i don't want to move across the united states.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2016)

stiff shoulders.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 25, 2016)

Now to prepare for White Claw to make TBT a living hell for me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 25, 2016)

Omg, WHAT is going on with me? I keep on doing cringeworthy stuff at school ugh...I still can't believe I did certain things...why in the world did I do that? Why did I act that way? Why did I say that? ;-; I hope some people aren't mad at me...


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 25, 2016)

snoozit said:


> when something is disgusting, nothings wrong with calling it disgusting. im sure you you have some moments where you find food disgusting. do you call yourself immature for that? seriously tho, i think ur just overreacting, but whatever.



lol how am I overreacting? I just think you're immature I'm not rly mad about it? and not really. unless food is made terribly I don't find any cultures' foods disgusting. I mean unless you're a cannibal I really have no opinions on the foods people eat. it might be something I'd prefer not to eat (e.g., insects) but do I think it's gross?? not rly. the history behind why people eat certain things is fascinating and not disgusting just bc it may be something I'm not accustomed to

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> I'm not entirely sure if you're reffering to the egg thread but so far I haven't seen anyone state "wow that culture's food is disgusting" but more of a, wow I wouldn't eat that type complex. Everyone has different tastes and desires. I'm pretty sure you found some things unappealing, same as how other cultures would find our food unappealing.
> There's even some American food I find unappealing, I remember going to a farm a market and they were selling skunk's anuses.



the title of the thread literally has "disgusting" in it. I'm not saying they're generalizing to an entire culture but that food IS very common in certain cultures and I think it's just in bad taste when people label something like that as disgusting. not to mention the number of people who replied saying its "horrible" and "appalling" and "why would anyone eat that?" I totally understand if you find it unappealing but I've always disliked when people have to slam foods like that. it just carries this implication that the people who do eat said food are some kind of crazy to have to eat that.


----------



## boujee (Mar 25, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> lol how am I overreacting? I just think you're immature I'm not rly mad about it? and not really. unless food is made terribly I don't find any cultures' foods disgusting. I mean unless you're a cannibal I really have no opinions on the foods people eat. it might be something I'd prefer not to eat (e.g., insects) but do I think it's gross?? not rly. the history behind why people eat certain things is fascinating and not disgusting just bc it may be something I'm not accustomed to
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Not necessarily. I have a pen pal who lives in Vietnam came over in the us to meet. She told me that she never had a hamburger before and I had her try one an she told me that it looked weird, unappealing, and why would I eat that? After awhile she finally tried it and kinda liked it. I live in family with many diversites and always let me try something new. I think it's more of a implication that it's forgein and not mostly of a "wow that culture eats that" without entirely acknowledging that what they eat is entirely different than what I eat. Hell the egg probably tastes like chicken(lmao). Also take note that the majority of the people here are kids or just weird adults. Don't take them seriously.


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 25, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Not necessarily. I have a pen pal who lives in Vietnam came over in the us to meet. She told me that she never had a hamburger before and I had her try one an she told me that it looked weird, unappealing, and why would I eat that? After awhile she finally tried it and kinda liked it. I live in family with many diversites and always let me try something new. I think it's more of a implication that it's forgein and not mostly of a "wow that culture eats that" without entirely acknowledging that what they eat is entirely different than what I eat. Hell the egg probably tastes like chicken(lmao). Also take note that the majority of the people here are kids or just weird adults. Don't take them seriously.



perhaps it doesn't to you, but it does to other people, which includes me. I guess different experiences give you different impressions about the way people decide to word things, but rather than saying such emotionally charged, negative words, it's preferable if they'd learn to be more open minded about it. and if anything, that's why I wanted to say something. and that's funny you say that because I'm Vietnamese and I'm surprised she thought it was weird? I wonder what part she was from because they have fast food chains in Vietnam (like McDonald's) so I'm not sure why a hamburger would be so out of the ordinary. I think there's also a difference between someone from the US saying foods from somewhere else are disgusting vs. foreigners saying that about American food since I feel like American food is so widespread? but it's distasteful any way you spin it imo


----------



## apricotton (Mar 25, 2016)

Curlos asked me to catch an Emperor Butterfly... Man, where am I supposed to get one of those???


----------



## boujee (Mar 25, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> perhaps it doesn't to you, but it does to other people, which includes me. I guess different experiences give you different impressions about the way people decide to word things, but rather than saying such emotionally charged, negative words, it's preferable if they'd learn to be more open minded about it. and if anything, that's why I wanted to say something. and that's funny you say that because I'm Vietnamese and I'm surprised she thought it was weird? I wonder what part she was from because they have fast food chains in Vietnam (like McDonald's) so I'm not sure why a hamburger would be so out of the ordinary. I think there's also a difference between someone from the US saying foods from somewhere else are disgusting vs. foreigners saying that about American food since I feel like American food is so widespread? but it's distasteful any way you spin it imo



Aha I guess. She's from Bi?n H?a. Not sure if that's how it's spelled. I haven't talk to her in a month due from all these test this semester. I think that statment can swing both ways. I also have a relative who lives in Japan and would come over during the holidays to tell me more about their culture there since I really want to go there. Since he's not Asian and is currently living in a xenophobic society he sometimes get discriminated against. He recalls working in his office and hearing a fellow citizen speaking to another coworker in how the western world is so backwards. There was also a comment about his nose because if you're sick you're supposed to wear a mask and since he was still learning one guy told him to put a mask on while another said it was okay because he has a European nose. But that was off topic aha. I think any type of negativity can work in both ways but I think that's mostly due to my experience so I can't really say much but I do respect your opinion.

It was also a vegetarian burger with shrimp in it.


----------



## riummi (Mar 25, 2016)

spring break is ending soon
also hw and art trades


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 25, 2016)

no apple rugelach


----------



## jiny (Mar 26, 2016)

im tired but i can't fall asleep.. zz


----------



## Locket (Mar 26, 2016)

I missed my two year anniversary on here! Can you believe that? I fixed it. At 12:30 this morning


----------



## Zane (Mar 26, 2016)

I have to go to my sisters' house for dinner today which I thought was cool before I realized they invited all their damn work friends again too, I don't know any of them and my sisters literally just talk to them the whole time I'm there like why did yall even ask me over. Sometimes I swear it's just to make me babysit.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Mar 26, 2016)

my throat is sore af, i've been feeling pretty tired for the past few days and i'm losing my voice

i'm glad i haven't had to go to school since thursday, but at the same time the timing sucks because it all started on my first day off school

whyyyyyy ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2016)

ugh dinner tonight... why why why :c also my shoulders i swear to god

like we're gonna be 16 peeps why >>


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

My eyes are starting to hurt from looking at the computer screen at 5am.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2016)

tfw when you're casually listening to random clips with sergio godinho and playing aqw and your gram and cousins call you like huuuurrr we're gunna be here in like half an hour u finished with all your things


aaaaaaaaaaaaah nao nao nao e merda


----------



## jiny (Mar 26, 2016)

i didn't finish my elote and i bet it's cold already why


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2016)

I quit at this friend stuff, screw everyone for all I care, I don't get any respect back that I give to these damn people.


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 26, 2016)

this egg hunt is too confusing


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 26, 2016)

that egg hunt too hard. I wish that you could spend TBT on it.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 26, 2016)

1 and 5 make me want to kill myself


----------



## tearypastel (Mar 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 1 and 5 make me want to kill myself



i wanna stab myself witha spork


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 26, 2016)

what bothers me is the difficulty of finding these ****ing eggs


----------



## meowduck (Mar 26, 2016)

We haven't left to the beach!! D:<<<


----------



## Zane (Mar 26, 2016)

i wanna nap but.. eggs.. :0


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 26, 2016)

I found all 10 eggs but I am dreading the next 15


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 26, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I found all 10 eggs but I am dreading the next 15



LUCKY
Then theres me
not really looking all to hard and can't find one


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 26, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I found all 10 eggs but I am dreading the next 15



hOW


----------



## jiny (Mar 26, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I found all 10 eggs but I am dreading the next 15



????!!!!!???!!! hOW


----------



## boujee (Mar 26, 2016)

This traffic


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 26, 2016)

i feel like givng up on this egg hunt already


----------



## beaver (Mar 26, 2016)

That I've only found seven eggs


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 26, 2016)

snoozit said:


> i feel like givng up on this egg hunt already





beaver said:


> That I've only found seven eggs



ayy now, youse each found more than me!  no quitsies.  once more into the breach!!


----------



## milkyi (Mar 26, 2016)

i'm low on self esteem so i run on gasoline.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 26, 2016)

I guess what sucks about Gigantic being a closed beta is the fact that it's really hard to find a match. I have only been able to play like one match in the past 40 minutes because it takes around 5 minutes to find one and if one person disconnects it ends the search.


----------



## piske (Mar 26, 2016)

I washed my hands but they still smell like burger


----------



## mogyay (Mar 26, 2016)

i'm tired


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

should i stay up or go to bed


----------



## Dim (Mar 27, 2016)

Out of nowhere a moth flew out of my shirt. I hate bugs.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 27, 2016)

fffff I get like CERTAIN a clue meas something, go searching for it and can't find the egg. =[ So very rude.


----------



## Diancie (Mar 27, 2016)

my back hurts and I have an exam tomorrow.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 27, 2016)

I wanna sleep but VIRTUAL EGGS NEED ME


----------



## kelpy (Mar 27, 2016)

my heart hurts pretty bad


----------



## Zane (Mar 27, 2016)

Pasta said:


> my heart hurts pretty bad



 aw, feel better 
here's a soothing video


----------



## meowduck (Mar 27, 2016)

My body is sooooore


----------



## Crash (Mar 27, 2016)

no one's ever gonna sell me a yellow feather and i'm ready to give up
also really want all the eggs but no one's gonna sell for a price i can afford rn​


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 27, 2016)

The Dark Eggs were restocked but I didn't have enough ;-;


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

i want coffee but im too lazy to make it @_@


----------



## milkyi (Mar 27, 2016)

how do people already have 20 eggs already it takes me like 3 hours to solve one clue


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 27, 2016)

this damn egg hunt is killing me


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 27, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> how do people already have 20 eggs already it takes me like 3 hours to solve one clue



Tell me about it


----------



## Heyden (Mar 27, 2016)

MUST HAVE MORE CLUES


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 27, 2016)

doughssant said:


> MUST HAVE MORE CLUES



//stares at your 20 eggs


----------



## Crash (Mar 27, 2016)

doughssant said:


> MUST HAVE MORE CLUES


are you gonna try for the golden?!?!​


----------



## milkyi (Mar 27, 2016)

i just need 3 more eggs for my goal hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 27, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> i just need 3 more eggs for my goal hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



I need twooooo


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 27, 2016)

Haven't gotten any sleep this past week. With all of the babysitting and errands... It just leaves me wanting to curl up in bed for the rest of my life.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 27, 2016)

The fact that I can't get enough eggs for a Pikachu egg. ;-;


----------



## Heyden (Mar 27, 2016)

Crash said:


> are you gonna try for the golden?!?!​



sadly
im gonna break down when i get to 24 bc someone will beat me by a second or something lmao


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 27, 2016)

the amount of alts and cheating has really dampened this event for me lol 
nice to see a lot of them getting away with it


----------



## milkyi (Mar 27, 2016)

i need one more egg this is gonna drive me crazy


----------



## Crash (Mar 27, 2016)

doughssant said:


> sadly
> im gonna break down when i get to 24 bc someone will beat me by a second or something lmao


that's kinda why i gave up on it too lol. good luck! <3​


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

tomorrow i have to go back to school but i don't want to go ugh fml


----------



## Crash (Mar 27, 2016)

it's really bothering me that a few new members who haven't even been here a month managed to find every single egg ?????​


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 27, 2016)

Crash said:


> it's really bothering me that a few new members who haven't even been here a month managed to find every single egg ?????​



alts IMO. at least some of them
even then that bothers me even more.


----------



## Crash (Mar 27, 2016)

Alexi said:


> alts IMO. at least some of them
> even then that bothers me even more.


i figured that. either way it annoys me lol, there's no way someone that's been here two weeks could get every single one...:C​


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 27, 2016)

where is she come back


----------



## piske (Mar 27, 2016)

milkirue said:


> tomorrow i have to go back to school but i don't want to go ugh fml



This is how I feel about work tomorrow ;-;


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 27, 2016)

dangit i accidentally marked the entire Bell Tree forums website as "read" again.


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

lol is my pikachu egg going to sell ;;


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 27, 2016)

how on earth can someone understands all the confusing clues..


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 27, 2016)

can't find anymore fu***** eggs gdi


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 27, 2016)

keep clicking "open contacts pop-up" instead of "subscribed threads"
and i know when I get used to actually clicking my subscriptions, it'll go back to normal and everything will be ffed up again =[


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 27, 2016)

Back to college tomorrow. Spring break was nice while it lasted, but dang it went by too fast.


----------



## mintellect (Mar 27, 2016)

I can't find any more eggs. I wan another Sakura egg, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Locket (Mar 28, 2016)

I really want to draw using my wacom but I really don't want to draw it traditionally first


----------



## Bowie (Mar 28, 2016)

Somebody has been trying desperately to get into my account for some reason.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 28, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Somebody has been trying desperately to get into my account for some reason.



oh really? hmmm,,, weird.


why are the eggs out of stock uhgh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Got a kink in my neck from sleeping on it weird, and now the cleaning crew in the really loud beeping cherry pickers are at it and omfg, I just hope to the gods that I don't get a migraine from them again. =[


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

rags also ugh i need to shower again i think meh


----------



## Heyden (Mar 28, 2016)

HE SENT A DARK EGG TO HAYDENN NOT DOUGHSSANT ;(((((((


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

doughssant said:


> HE SENT A DARK EGG TO HAYDENN NOT DOUGHSSANT ;(((((((



ask them to use the correction thing?


----------



## Heyden (Mar 28, 2016)

i did but im not ready to wait months D;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

doughssant said:


> i did but im not ready to wait months D;



D; idek if you can message staff about it but yeah these things are annoying.. is there someone with that name yet or is it just in the air now? D:


----------



## Heyden (Mar 28, 2016)

i wanna pm jer or jubs buy i dont wanna be that impatient desperate douche oops


----------



## cIementine (Mar 28, 2016)

doughssant said:


> i wanna pm jer or jubs buy i dont wanna be that impatient desperate douche oops



not today satan


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> not today satan



excuse me? :v


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2016)

what a stressful night, i'm so hype to just go to bed. ( ु⁎ᴗ_ᴗ⁎)ु.


----------



## zeoli (Mar 28, 2016)

tfw when ur streaming and you keep doing silly crap


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

Mom can you get home today or? ._.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> excuse me? :v



butts


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> butts



satan needs pug butts


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 28, 2016)

Crash said:


> i figured that. either way it annoys me lol, there's no way someone that's been here two weeks could get every single one...:C



There's no way someone that's been here two years could get every single one....


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> There's no way someone that's been here two years could get every single one....



yeah most clues and puzzles were fishy asf either way.

also too much tacos ripple poop


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 28, 2016)

I think I'm getting into collectibles now......@_@

I really want to try and buy the houses, but...10k for the yellow..........? hnghghghghhghhg


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I think I'm getting into collectibles now......@_@
> 
> I really want to try and buy the houses, but...10k for the yellow..........? hnghghghghhghhg



hahah go after the white feather then come an be bothered ;D;D


----------



## Peter (Mar 28, 2016)

looking for adopts on dA has crushed me why are they all like $200 omg


----------



## piske (Mar 28, 2016)

I want a full sakura egg lineup but I'm poor ;A;


----------



## Locket (Mar 28, 2016)

I thought it was spring break!



Spoiler:  It's a huge photo


----------



## piske (Mar 28, 2016)

Ugh, I spent almost 12 bucks on lunch and it is NOT good ;-;


----------



## kelpy (Mar 28, 2016)

Zane said:


> aw, feel better
> here's a soothing video



that sounds wonderful. thanks!


----------



## meowduck (Mar 28, 2016)

I had a dream of someone i loved but never told Dx


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 28, 2016)

This year is just full of death isn't it? At least you aren't hurting anymore. Rest in peace


----------



## Peter (Mar 28, 2016)

it's been 10 years and Ooccoo's design from Twilight Princess still freaks me out


----------



## ellarella (Mar 28, 2016)

i just want one night without my neighbor chanting her african jesus songs

just one night


----------



## kelpy (Mar 28, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i just want one night without my neighbor chanting her african jesus songs
> 
> just one night



you made me laugh and I don't even know how


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 28, 2016)

Did assessment for English

Everyone had to do it again the same week for Homework. It's not even getting marked.


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

^i hate those ugh..

also hmm i want more records yes


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm bored.


----------



## jiny (Mar 28, 2016)

what's up with all the banned ppl


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 28, 2016)

Gosh darnit, my mom dragged me around to help her with grocery shopping + other stuff
Missed my chance of getting other eggs ㅠ.ㅠ


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 28, 2016)

**** off.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 29, 2016)

WTF THEY GOT BANNED AGAIN


----------



## tae (Mar 29, 2016)

sometimes i wish come ppl would be perma banned :')


----------



## inkling (Mar 29, 2016)

i want a yoshi egg :*(


----------



## Diancie (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm tired and my mocks aren't over whopee freakin' doo


----------



## Dim (Mar 29, 2016)

My brother puts his hands on me and my mom is mad at ME. She doesn't ****ing care that he put his hands on me. She never ****ing cares. I don't care if she is my mother she is a dumb inconsiderate  ****ing ***** who does nothing but drink beer like the hypocrite she is. Honestly what's the ****ing point in having her around? She doesn't ****ing work and all of my dad's money goes to her beer and cigarettes. I don't ****ing care anymore she is a useless sack of ****.


----------



## SavyRabbit (Mar 29, 2016)

My ex landlord owes me my security  deposit  back. Today was day 21, no deposit in the mail. Dont want to have to drive back six hours to that sucky city to sue them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2016)

My eye is dry, just one eye, and it's not even the whole eye, it's like the inner corner, and it's itchy but if I bug it it'll just get irritated so I'm just trying to blink a lot to moisten it but nothing is helping, why eye, what are you trying to do here? =[


----------



## Zane (Mar 29, 2016)

i was thinking yesterday that i hadnt had an all-day headache in awhile and i jinxed it asdgfdafg


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2016)

LINE free calls & messages


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2016)

I felt so bad, we were mid game and I started to fall asleep at the keyboard and so at the end game I was just fading in and out barely able to do anything to help


----------



## Squidward (Mar 29, 2016)

I can't stop overanalazing everything and panicking.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

can they finish working here it sounds terrible jfc


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 29, 2016)

honestly my friend is great and all but she hardly does any work when we are workingntogehter ffffffffff

she modtly just waits for me to write down the answer


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey guys!  Just as a reminder of the thread rules:

"There is no need to express your annoyance about other members on the forum. If you have a problem with someone you need to PM them and resolve the issue or talk to a moderator."

Even if they're not being mentioned by name, it's normally pretty clear who's being posted about.  Please refrain from discussing this type of thing if you wouldn't mind.  Thanks!


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 29, 2016)

I want more collectibles aaaaaa (but I pretty much got every collectoble I wanted so idk why I want more /sob)

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO I am annoyed I'm the only one in my committee group who knows how to photoshop.............. no one wants to help me w/ layouting so I'm doing four pages of layout hahaha :'D


----------



## Squidward (Mar 29, 2016)

My country doesn't have baby carrots. Well then


----------



## Locket (Mar 29, 2016)

Still

Utah sucks. The weather here is insane.

You get, what? 3 inches of snow? Well, I got 20. 

It's spring break there? Mmmm, more like winter break here.

I mean, it snowed first day of Spring break.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

tainted gems i need like 4 more maybe uuughhhh


----------



## seliph (Mar 29, 2016)

where did all the people wanting sakura eggs go

also im hungry omg


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 29, 2016)

Sheesh, some people overprice their collectibles. Also, wanting the weekend to get here already please.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Sheesh, some people overprice their collectibles. Also, wanting the weekend to get here already please.



^this and same.

also i want tomorrow night but hnnng also i need to find that movie ugh


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 29, 2016)

I told you what pokemon I wanted and you said It wont take long. But I haven't heard back from you, so I vm'ed you and you ask me what pokemon I want again? Wtf lol. It's been a week since I payed you and I haven't heard back from you.

Omg why is it so damn hard to buy some pokemon oh here lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 29, 2016)

All I wanna do is wear my awesome new dress but the weather keeps getting colder and when it heats back up, it's windy and cloudy and stormy. Why do you hate me weather???

Also, my upstairs neighbors are super annoying I kinda just wish they would drop dead


----------



## riummi (Mar 29, 2016)

i have a quiz tmrw and i dont know anything :^ )


----------



## jiny (Mar 29, 2016)

i got a mosquito bite on my back and it's itching like crazy. ugh.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 29, 2016)

My back hurts.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a lot of homework,about 12 assignments, due tomorrow and I cant do them, I mean I can but I can not focus on them, they are very taxing and all busy work, it just has no point and I will never finish in time. I procrastinated for a week since they didn't make me feel anything but total pain....
Not to mention my lack of motivation for doing anything that doesn't make me feel happy for the first time in months


----------



## jiny (Mar 29, 2016)

..


----------



## Locket (Mar 29, 2016)

milkirue said:


> Spoiler: read at risk
> 
> 
> 
> i found out a girl at school was cutting herself during second period. she's not my friend, but i really feel bad for her. i hope she gets better soon.. <3



Gosh thats horrible! 

1. My cat has killed 3 freakin birds today. 3. THREE.

2. It's snowing again


----------



## kelpy (Mar 29, 2016)

milkirue said:


> Spoiler: read at risk
> 
> 
> 
> i found out a girl at school was cutting herself during second period. she's not my friend, but i really feel bad for her. i hope she gets better soon.. <3



You've gotta tell someone. Tell the school counselor or something. She's not gonna "get better" on her own. You might save a life.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 29, 2016)

I had been taking this medicine for two months and it was going well so we upped the dose and I took a huge step backwards and it seemed like the medicine wasn't working anymore.

so I'm on a new medicine as of yesterday and these side effects are freaking me out so far. My hearing is going in and out and my vision isn't normal. The ringing in my ears fluctuates often and my head just doesn't feel right. I hope this is as bad as it gets though because some of the common side effects freak me out (like vomiting) and I don't want to deal with that


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I had been taking this medicine for two months and it was going well so we upped the dose and I took a huge step backwards and it seemed like the medicine wasn't working anymore.
> 
> so I'm on a new medicine as of yesterday and these side effects are freaking me out so far. My hearing is going in and out and my vision isn't normal. The ringing in my ears fluctuates often and my head just doesn't feel right. I hope this is as bad as it gets though because some of the common side effects freak me out (like vomiting) and I don't want to deal with that



I am so sorry that this is so rough on you, I really hope that you find something that will help you


----------



## jiny (Mar 29, 2016)

Pasta said:


> You've gotta tell someone. Tell the school counselor or something. She's not gonna "get better" on her own. You might save a life.


yah i know but her friends are helping her deal with it. honestly i don't want to interfere with her friends bc they're really protective of each other so

they're really good friends and i appreciate that they're trying to help the girl. i would love to have some friends like those.


----------



## Dim (Mar 30, 2016)

My throat is pretty sore from screaming my ass off last night.


----------



## Diancie (Mar 30, 2016)

The hot weather is killing me.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 30, 2016)

I feel so unmotivated and drained, it is like I am paralyze with depression... I dont know what to do


----------



## quartztho (Mar 30, 2016)

3x07 of The 100! No spoilers, but it's so sad!! &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 30, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I am so sorry that this is so rough on you, I really hope that you find something that will help you



Thank you!! I'm hoping this medicine really helps in the long run cause changing medicines is not fun. 

And I saw where you said your depression makes you feel paralyzed, I hope you can figure that out and feel better!! The medicine I'm on is for depression and anxiety so I know how it feels to not want to move or do anything. It never seems like it at the time, but it will get better  sending you some good vibes!


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 30, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Thank you!! I'm hoping this medicine really helps in the long run cause changing medicines is not fun.
> 
> And I saw where you said your depression makes you feel paralyzed, I hope you can figure that out and feel better!! The medicine I'm on is for depression and anxiety so I know how it feels to not want to move or do anything. It never seems like it at the time, but it will get better  sending you some good vibes!



Thank you very much for the consideration. But dont worry about me, you just focus on getting better your self.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 30, 2016)

my cat won't love me


----------



## Nightray (Mar 30, 2016)

My vertical labret piercing, the bar is too long and I keep bugging it lol I have to buy a shorter bar soon. ._.


----------



## tae (Mar 30, 2016)

i should be asleep, but i'm not.
and i drank a ****ton of nyquil. what is this.


----------



## Stil (Mar 30, 2016)

I need a pokeball


----------



## tae (Mar 30, 2016)

h o l y **** i'm an idiot.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't know if she like me or not! - ~ -
I like her, we share the same interests, were friends, we sit together at lunch, we pick each other for our own activities (sometimes) and hell! She's in my band! But i don't know if she likes me, she thinks i'm a crushed soul with some messed up history. ADVICE! I'm to afraid to ask her and she might think it's weird and she thinks i'm weird too because i do stuff on the boys at recess and i'm too afraid to suck it up! It's also my last chance to see her because I'm transfering to another district, my head hurts about this mess. I had a dream about her and wrote a song about her. HELP AND ADVICE please?


----------



## Heyden (Mar 30, 2016)

almost done with my math revision but I'm getting sidetracked


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

my phone only sending half of my text ... grah


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

tbh, my life bothers me


----------



## Diancie (Mar 30, 2016)

trying to study for my ICT exam tomorrow but it's literally SO boring :/


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Mar 30, 2016)

My boyfriend has the most annoying high pitched nasal-y snore and keeps slowly pushing me off my bed which I'll have u knOW IS AN XL QUEEN SIZE F***** MATTRESS

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and i have work in 2 hours and dont even wanna try to sleep at this point bc i wont wake up :,)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 30, 2016)

I forgot I had class today. Still suffering from Spring break after effects.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 30, 2016)

I feel like I need to vomit very badly and I feel so sick but I am not sick at all... ugh why do these things have to happen and if I tell my parents I am about to vomit then they wouldn't believe me


----------



## piske (Mar 30, 2016)

It's dark and rainy and I have a bad headache ._.


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 30, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I feel like I need to vomit very badly and I feel so sick but I am not sick at all... ugh why do these things have to happen and if I tell my parents I am about to vomit then they wouldn't believe me



I ended up being sick so now they believe me so yay


----------



## piske (Mar 30, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> My boyfriend has the most annoying high pitched nasal-y snore and keeps slowly pushing me off my bed which I'll have u knOW IS AN XL QUEEN SIZE F***** MATTRESS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and i have work in 2 hours and dont even wanna try to sleep at this point bc i wont wake up :,)



I feel your pain - I'm 5'3" but my bf is 6'2" and he always encroaches on my half of the bed!


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 30, 2016)

my username is boring i want to change it but idk what to change it to ??? ):<


----------



## kelpy (Mar 30, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> my username is boring i want to change it but idk what to change it to ??? ):<



maybe include your name and your favourite food and mix them together?


----------



## seliph (Mar 30, 2016)

Why are people so obsessed with having mentally ill characters but then turn around and use demeaning words like "insane" or "crazy" or "psycho" to describe them
**** like that is why I stopped RPing years ago lmao


----------



## windloft (Mar 30, 2016)

i feel like somebody punched me in the gut w/ a baseball bat
no wonder nobody likes me
i'm just a loser.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 30, 2016)

I CAN'T FIND ANY GOOD DA ARTISTS TO COMMISSIONS ;-;


----------



## Radda (Mar 30, 2016)

im super sad about how olivia's granddaughter turned out

what happened to her fluffy hair n stuff

also angry that fire emblem used different aliases for the characters so they dont need to plot more new characters :/


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 30, 2016)

So much drama lately gahh 

I keep worrying about everything at night, and I can't get to sleep. Lmao rip


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

my head ugh.

also mom seriously.. vai ? merda....


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 30, 2016)

aro/ace discourse is Sucky af can ppl just leave us alone ??


----------



## windloft (Mar 30, 2016)

nvll said:


> Why are people so obsessed with having mentally ill characters but then turn around and use demeaning words like "insane" or "crazy" or "psycho" to describe them
> **** like that is why I stopped RPing years ago lmao



i've rp'd for 4 years and i've seen that ... like, a lot ?? it's really sad,
but sometimes you just have to ignore that stuff. sometimes you can't
stop that sort of stuff. i even did that once, but it was usually for like
'rumors are that he's crazy' or something like that, nothing that is really
true.

also i wanna do this one assignment b4 the due date but it has to do w/
my grades ... and even though i have mostly As and Bs i feel like i'm doing
something wrong .... !!!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 30, 2016)

people with opinions they cant back up are annoying likeeeee
can't even tell if it's ****ty trolling or they're just an idiot


----------



## Dim (Mar 30, 2016)

Woke up feeling like crap again. Probably because I didn't get enough sleep. Every night I ALWAYS get like under 6 hours. I've even been running around outside. ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

nulgath crap in aqw

also those npcs in stardew valley like w0t m8


----------



## jiny (Mar 30, 2016)

there was a story we had to read in reading class and it was called "tony's restaurant" and everyone teased me bc my crush's name is tony lol


----------



## piske (Mar 30, 2016)

Meh, feeling kind of lonely I guess :<


----------



## jiny (Mar 30, 2016)

i don't want to go to school tomorrow

because _he's_ going to be there.. :/


----------



## Dae Min (Mar 30, 2016)

milkirue said:


> i don't want to go to school tomorrow
> 
> because _he's_ going to be there.. :/



Is everything okay? Did something happen between you two? :c


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 30, 2016)

When your science teacher is a ***** and he gives you a giant project due in two days
geez
What do you take me for?


----------



## Dim (Mar 31, 2016)

Watching Impractical Jokers but I can hardly laugh because my throat is still sore.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

my gums are swollen near my wisdom teeth so it hurts to eat! :'{


----------



## Heyden (Mar 31, 2016)

I WAS SCREAMING BC I THOUGHT TOMORROW WAS THE LAST DAY OF SCHOOL BUT THEN I REALISED THERE WERE 11 WEEKS IN THIS TERM SO FFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*********************


----------



## Diancie (Mar 31, 2016)

i wanna take a nap but i can't because of my screwed up sleep routine lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

my shoulders hurt fffff

and i need more coffee brilliant just awesome


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

i ran out of coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!1 *curls up into a ball* ;-; AND THE GUMS AROUND MY WISDOM TEEF STILL HURT, ***!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i ran out of coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!1 *curls up into a ball* ;-; AND THE GUMS AROUND MY WISDOM TEEF STILL HURT, ***!!!!



*** i need coffee too and my head hurts


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> *** i need coffee too and my head hurts



*dying*.....im....not....gonna make...it.....need......coffee.......*ded* xp


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> *dying*.....im....not....gonna make...it.....need......coffee.......*ded* xp



mesma D: < also im gunna rip in pepperoni here this sound ugh


----------



## Heyden (Mar 31, 2016)

this magazine about borneo is making me sad i wanna visit


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 31, 2016)

fml


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

snoozit said:


> fml



this^^^  XDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

my neighbors drilling.. jfc stop it


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 31, 2016)

I gained too much weight from Easter candy. I need to watch what I eat to get my old weight back.


----------



## piske (Mar 31, 2016)

It's still raining...ugh, I hate it!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

i hope theres a storm today, if not imma be real pissed off


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 31, 2016)

I drank coffee this morning to wake me up and not only has it failed to wake me up, but it's put my entire body on edge at the same time. I feel like an adrenaline-filled zombie and it's pure hell. I'm literally shaking in my seat in class.


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 31, 2016)

I didn't make the ultimate team, that really sucks..


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 31, 2016)

I suck at keeping friends lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and selling collectibles xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

i need to clean up here because mom gets up too early for nothing.. jfc lazy ass


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 31, 2016)

tfw nobody is replying to your rp so its just like

hello anxiety my old friend i've come to talk with you again


----------



## milkyi (Mar 31, 2016)

I feel like I'm bragging, but I'm not trying to brag.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

random stiff shoulders wtf


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 31, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I suck at keeping friends lmao



HEEEEY NO YOU GOT ME  ;-;


----------



## Stil (Mar 31, 2016)

Not having anything left to sell to get more candy eggs...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i hope theres a storm today, if not imma be real pissed off



this is literally me /every/ day.
 i love storms so much--
-plays song of storms on my ocarina- 
 AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 31, 2016)

I have revision to do and 0 motivation


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 31, 2016)

HELP ME IM WHITECKAW ACCIDENT FHUFUYOFTIDIYTDUGFGY


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

WhiteCkaw said:


> HELP ME IM WHITECKAW ACCIDENT FHUFUYOFTIDIYTDUGFGY



Did Izzy hack your account?


----------



## jiny (Mar 31, 2016)

my knee is swollen omfg


----------



## YoshiWolfox (Mar 31, 2016)

Lord where do I start


----------



## jiny (Mar 31, 2016)

i am supposed to go to the doctor tomorrow thank giod my knee is bothering me SO much ...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

it stopped raining......goddammit!!!!


----------



## jiny (Mar 31, 2016)

i think im going to get a knee brace t^t


----------



## boujee (Mar 31, 2016)

lol I need a cute oc :U


----------



## Jacob (Mar 31, 2016)

I just ate some shady ass chocolate and now my heart is hella racing


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 31, 2016)

gotta stay longer after college yet again tomorrow because of printmaking class :' D


----------



## Shawna (Mar 31, 2016)

I have no motivation for school right now.  Ah, at least tomorrow's Friday!


----------



## kelpy (Mar 31, 2016)

I keep thinking back "maybe" but I just want it all to be over.


----------



## piske (Apr 1, 2016)

My BF is annoying the crap out of me ;-;


----------



## boujee (Apr 1, 2016)

oh my god just tell me 
I'm not good at the guessing game


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2016)

waking up too early .. ughghghug why

like why i don't need to leave until like 1 pm anyways so whyyy


----------



## ellarella (Apr 1, 2016)

my one class is on the verge of a complete breakdown, and it sucks. i missed both days where dramatic stuff happened. we're so close to exam time, so it's kinda weird it's happening this late.


----------



## piske (Apr 1, 2016)

pinelle said:


> My BF is annoying the crap out of me ;-;



Ugh and then this morning he didn't even apologize


----------



## Heyden (Apr 1, 2016)

i probs failed PE


----------



## himeki (Apr 1, 2016)

i have tonsillitis again .-. i had it though most of january and now its back again


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

im going to miss a test for band bc of my knee ugh


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 1, 2016)

i think i need to go to a dentist soon...***


----------



## boujee (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm in that mood in where I want people to spoil me and not vice versa. 
Like talk to me and me not reaching out to talk to you. Give me something instead of me giving you something all the time. But I guess it's a blessing since a majority of the people I talk to either have anxiety, don't have much friends, not as much money, etc


----------



## Locket (Apr 1, 2016)

I logged onto TBT and it was dark, with the Spring/summer theme. Messed me up so much XD

Happy April Fools, and it tricked me baad


----------



## duckvely (Apr 1, 2016)

spring break is almost over..


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

i went to the hospital last night and there's a bone growth (infusion) in my knee and that's what causing the swelling
so i have to wear an immobilizer on my knee to make sure it won't move but it's so uncomfortable to wear it feels so weird


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2016)

life


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2016)

Finding out a celebrity you admired is a transphobic asshat along with his stupid girlfriend


----------



## Zane (Apr 2, 2016)

pinelle said:


> Ugh and then this morning he didn't even apologize



i'll fight him


----------



## Finnian (Apr 2, 2016)

My landlord lives right above me and they're reinstalling their carpet and IT'S SO LOUD. The ceiling/floor is paper thin and I often hear them yelling or their kids running around and if they could not bang hammers at 7AM THAT WOULD BE GREAT.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 2, 2016)

i hate painting


----------



## Irelia (Apr 2, 2016)

I have to read a huge book and I haven't even started yet and the report is due in 1 week


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 2, 2016)

gluh raining all day today, neighborhood is flooded, and the power has cut off six different freaking times.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 2, 2016)

Pandora has good days when it plays a bunch of music I love... and bad days when Im just constantly skipping songs/switching stations.
Today is one of those bad days. ffs pandora stop playing me ace hood fetty wap rich homie quan & a bunch of other horrible artists.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

i planted morning glory seeds, but i dont want to wait a week for it to germinate :{{{


----------



## kelpy (Apr 2, 2016)

Zane said:


> i'll fight him



I'd watch that

I'm chewing tons of gum today and it's all going to waste


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks like it's storming again. I've had enough with rain already.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 2, 2016)

i forgot to do bibliography for my legal studies assessment and now I have to look for like 20 websites smH


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 2, 2016)

I want to do a summertime update for Tenshi and fix up some parts, but haven't played it in awhile and still in winter and still working on my second town too smh


----------



## Peter (Apr 3, 2016)

so tired waiting in the airport, and I know I won't be able to sleep on the flight which is four hours long.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 3, 2016)

When you get that feeling early in the morning that it's going to be a bad day, so you try to sleep and then wake up every hour on the hour over and over again, just feeling the bad day happening, wake up to a knock at your door, sister crying saying she's leaving town for a few days with your car, says she needs a break, says her boyfriend will take you to work, can't go back to sleep, hear snake knocking stuff around because he knows its cuddle time, this will be the only good part of your day, love on snake for a minute while trying to cheer self up to prepare for what's still ahead. Get dressed, go to put make-up on and the house is dark, peek in sister and boyfriend's room and he's sniffling staring at the window, finish getting ready, still a pit in my stomach. Tell him I'm ready, get in car, car is making weird noises, starts doing all sorts of weird stuff that cars shouldn't, paralyzed with fear as the car accelerates and decelerates at random the whole way to work, tell sister's boyfriend he isn't driving home in that, try to find mom in casino as soon as I tell her to come to the front in a minute so I can talk with her about driving sister's boyfriend home her name gets called for a drawing, sisters boyfriend looks wrecking and walks out into the casino instead of waiting, since mom won she doesn't want to leave, not sure how my boyfriend is getting home as well as my sister's boyfriend, hopefully they'll leave soon and hopefully the car can get fixed because it was terrifying to be in when it was *****ing out like that... it's just the beginning of my day and I already feel like there is more to follow...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

i want a pumpkin cupcake soo bad but i only hv 200tbt, i cri every tim :'{


----------



## Heyden (Apr 3, 2016)

my eyes r super blurry and irritating bc the chlorine in my friends pool was so strong ;(


----------



## jiny (Apr 3, 2016)

it's sunday


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 3, 2016)

this chewing gum tastes gross


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 3, 2016)

My sibling has an account on Music.ly and it's very cringeworthy


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

feelin real dam depressed today, but then again im always depressed, plz kill me


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 3, 2016)

School's tomorrow ;-;


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

So windy and cold out. Are you sure it's spring? -.-


----------



## Locket (Apr 3, 2016)

I have school tomorrow.

And I want Pepsi or Kool-aid, but we don't have any of both! Periods suck 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> So windy and cold out. Are you sure it's spring? -.-



It snowed first day of spring break here. It always snows over spring break for some reason.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 3, 2016)

esphas' desktop screen

[2:59:46 PM] sora♔shiunin: http://prntscr.com/anqc8v


----------



## Squidward (Apr 3, 2016)

What isn't bothering me tbh


----------



## Kotarou (Apr 3, 2016)

shiida said:


> esphas' desktop screen
> 
> [2:59:46 PM] sora♔shiunin: http://prntscr.com/anqc8v



oh haha really? i thought that was yours x3


----------



## piichinu (Apr 3, 2016)

well this is embarrassing

- - - Post Merge - - -

he made me do it


----------



## Kotarou (Apr 3, 2016)

shiida said:


> well this is embarrassing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> he made me do it



false ;o;


----------



## piichinu (Apr 3, 2016)

Kotarou said:


> false ;o;



U SAID "PUT 29 TAKUMIS ON UR SCREEN"


----------



## Kotarou (Apr 3, 2016)

shiida said:


> U SAID "PUT 29 TAKUMIS ON UR SCREEN"



***** WE CAN BOTH PLAY THIS GAME


----------



## piichinu (Apr 3, 2016)

Kotarou said:


> ***** WE CAN BOTH PLAY THIS GAME



really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have receipts sweatie


----------



## Kotarou (Apr 3, 2016)

shiida said:


> really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## piichinu (Apr 3, 2016)

Kotarou said:


>



THAT SHOULDER'S ONE OF THE TAKUMIS U TOLD ME TO ADD, _SORA_


----------



## Kotarou (Apr 3, 2016)

shiida said:


> THAT SHOULDER'S ONE OF THE TAKUMIS U TOLD ME TO ADD, _SORA_



LOL ***** OK OK BUT THEY STILL THERE LOL?????????????? ALMOST LIKE U WANT THEM THERE ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 3, 2016)

Kotarou said:


> LOL ***** OK OK BUT THEY STILL THERE LOL?????????????? ALMOST LIKE U WANT THEM THERE ?\_(ツ)_/?



i cant close them bc of all the lag the program creates because u made me add _so many_

one more word and ill kick ur ass *****


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 3, 2016)

I dropped the donut box (aka "doughnut" box) and half of them rolled across the dirty floor.  rip.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2016)

saw 2 sharks on my beach and my fishing rod is nowhere to be found...


----------



## Radda (Apr 3, 2016)

My friend and I are both bored of each other but I don't wanna let go just yet.


----------



## jiny (Apr 3, 2016)

tfw you get all snuggled in your blankets then you realize you have to pee


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 3, 2016)

Spring break is like a drug. You get a taste of freedom and want more. I've been having trouble focusing in class lately because I want summer to get here.


----------



## Kotarou (Apr 3, 2016)

kinda worried about my friends addiction to anime characters lol


----------



## piichinu (Apr 3, 2016)

Kotarou said:


> kinda worried about my friends addiction to anime characters lol



ITS CALLED A JOKE U SLUT STOP EXPLOITING ME FOR NOTES


----------



## piske (Apr 3, 2016)

Not feeling too hot ;-;


----------



## Locket (Apr 3, 2016)

Tomorrows gonna be rough. 

Real rough.

Like how tf do I even change my pad in school? How do I hide it? Where do I put the dirty pad? I need to do some exploring tomorrow.

Also feeling the cramp part now.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 3, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> Tomorrows gonna be rough.
> 
> Real rough.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Usually I put it in my pocket or put it in my backpack and then into the pocket (I also happen to have this pretty nice jacket with pockets inside so if you have any like that I would suggest it)

you put the pad into the little boxes on the side of the stall wall, may not be in every stall and if it's not its usually in the big stalls or the first one idk
which looks like this usually/may be metal looking:





don't forget to wrap and fold it up cuz it's kinda nasty to not


----------



## jiny (Apr 3, 2016)

gotta go to the doctor tomorrow ;-;


----------



## Radda (Apr 4, 2016)

After my friend and I broke off she took the credit off the art she copied from my drawing

****ing *****


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 4, 2016)

Neighbours are up for yet another night of drunk karaoke. This'll be fun.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Apr 4, 2016)

I've been sitting for so long(criss cross apple sause style) so now my feet are asleep e.e I can't get up..


----------



## kassie (Apr 4, 2016)

tbh i hate everything rn


----------



## piichinu (Apr 4, 2016)

4:30 AM ON A SCHOOL NIGHT


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

Suppranno flung soil at me while i was transplanting him to a bigger pot, exactly what i expected from such a genius plant!!, what a prankster!!!!!


----------



## Dim (Apr 4, 2016)

Got something stuck in my eye again and I can't get it out. It's so irrating and uncomfortable. -____-


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2016)

hot poops also ugh im way too tired


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 4, 2016)

why am I awake so damn early???


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2016)

this day is going waaaay too slow... please hurry up day... I don't want to be stuck here 5ever in boredom town...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 4, 2016)

I forgot that the enrollment date for my Fall 2016 classes was on April 1... I threw together a schedule this morning and it's meh. Not much time for a lunch break MoWe and TuTh I'm there from 12:15-3:00. I'm used to having a lighter schedule for TuTh, but there's really no other available times.


----------



## pipty (Apr 4, 2016)

why do people make such a big deal about their sexuality. attention seeking much?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 4, 2016)

I had an exam scheduled for my 9:30 am class today and my professor sent out reminders to study over the weekend so I was expecting to take the exam today. 

Something in the back of my mind told me to check my school email when I was getting up this morning but I just ignored it and I SHOULD HAVE CHECKED IT BECAUSE I DROVE TO CAMPUS, WALKED TO CLASS, AND FOUND OUT SHE CANCELLED CLASS AT LIKE 7 AM AND I COULD HAVE BEEN IN BED


----------



## seliph (Apr 4, 2016)

crying about naming fictional places omg help


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 4, 2016)

Piipy said:


> why do people make such a big deal about their sexuality. attention seeking much?



How big of a deal? Lmao if it's the problem of someone being proud of their sexuality, no need to put them down. If you think they're disturbing you too much, don't mind them, they're none of your business lol.


----------



## Llust (Apr 4, 2016)

i don't understand why people get so offended over people getting mistaken by someone else's gender, especially if it isn't frankly obvious. you cant just expect everyone to know your gender, like most people don't go through users profiles or old threads as often as others, so why get pissed over something like that . it's a simple mistake, get over it


----------



## Locket (Apr 4, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I figured it out thank goodness. my school has some metal things to put it in. I put the new pad covers in there, but took my old pad, wrapped it up, and threw it away. I was so nervous though XD




I want chocolate.
My mom won't let me have any


----------



## boujee (Apr 4, 2016)

Can you just tell me what's wrong? You can't keep me on a cliffhanger and try to have me guess what's wrong. I'll only become disinterested and me not giving two fcks in what made you mad in the first place.


----------



## Spongeygirl14 (Apr 4, 2016)

The fact that Street Fighter V, as beautiful and big as it is, is an INCOMPLETE game. There's no story mode and a new DLC character gets released every TWO MONTHS. Right now we have Alex, so....now we have to WAIT. And then Capcom said they will be releasing content over the NEXT 5 YEARS. WHA....what happened to early fighting video games like where you had to unlock extra characters through challenges IN THE GAME? Even it took a long time, YOU STILL GOT THEM! ALL. AT. ONCE. With Street Fighter V players have to wait and wait and WAIT for something new to come out instead of enjoying EVERYTHING that'll have to offer. It's just like someone ordered a whole pizza but only got two slices (glad I got that off my chest).


----------



## jiny (Apr 4, 2016)

my parents are so annoying UGH


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 4, 2016)

uh, nm.  i thought this was the _Who's_ bothering you thread....


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 4, 2016)

Stahp banning me ples


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Stahp banning me ples



y u keep getting banned?!! XDDDD


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 4, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> y u keep getting banned?!! XDDDD



Ban 1 and 2: On purpose
Ban 2 got extended bc alts
Ban 3: I don't remember
I'm too lazy to list the rest
fml


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 5, 2016)

i was gonna stay home because i didnt finish my work for tomorrow and my excuse was gonna be "i was sad" but like i literally did become too sad to function now due to life and i have a headache and i wont finish anything with my mentality right now and im tired and yay mental illnesses


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Ban 1 and 2: On purpose
> Ban 2 got extended bc alts
> Ban 3: I don't remember
> I'm too lazy to list the rest
> fml



lol rest in pepperoni XD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 5, 2016)

*practicing anatomy*





*screaming*


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

.. life


----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

i dont understand how people on social media get so butthurt over little things, like pls grow a pair for the sake of us all.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 5, 2016)

the tunas being too spicy


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol rest in pepperoni XD



lol or i habanero sauce also gg creating an alt lmfao


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

Spell check is seriously driving me crazy, yet I'm STILL to lazy to figure how to turn it off.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 5, 2016)

So much homework.... help


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 5, 2016)

Renews Gamestop Pro membership. Gets coupon for buy two used items get one free. Active offer expires on 4/15/2016, but the coupon expired 3/31/2016...


----------



## sej (Apr 5, 2016)

I have to do this essay and I don't want to do it ☹


----------



## princesse (Apr 5, 2016)

I have tests all week.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

What am I supposed to do on vdex rn


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 5, 2016)

for hours i've been trying to schedule classes for next semester and all of the times keep conflicting with each other... also have yet more homework for printmaking class later ffs


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm itchy and hungry


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

I kiiiinda want to get like Pokemon x/y because sun and moon are way too far away but ugh i so did not like that crap also i should finish all my games ****


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 5, 2016)

Moko said:


> I kiiiinda want to get like Pokemon x/y because sun and moon are way too far away but ugh i so did not like that crap also i should finish all my games ****



X and Y is pretty good, I maybe would wait until Sun and Moon comes out and then get them so maybe the price will go down a bit more


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> X and Y is pretty good, I maybe would wait until Sun and Moon comes out and then get them so maybe the price will go down a bit more



No they are not other than you can get stones and evolving stuff "easy" -cough- oras -cough-

Yea I will probably wait all together unless I like sell my sanic game and new leaf but i dont want that rn


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

I wanted the thread to stay open and just get moved to the basement ;(


----------



## piichinu (Apr 5, 2016)

yea theyre gonna delete the posts and thats kinda upsetting to me like they always delete posts and its offensive since its erasing history


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I wanted the thread to stay open and just get moved to the basement ;(



lol you're cute man -cough-


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

shiida said:


> yea theyre gonna delete the posts and thats kinda upsetting to me like they always delete posts and its offensive since its erasing history



True..

shiida made me choke on my cranberry jelly earlier


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

I honestly didn't know posting a video to lighten things up was such a crime but okay lol


----------



## milkyi (Apr 5, 2016)

Sweetie, I'm not gonna sugarcoat your life, because that's not how it is in the real world. xx


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

I have no real food to eat that requires minimal effort to make


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

I understand spam is trying to be prevented here but let's chill about post quality a bit, kay?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

Nox said:


> I understand spam is trying to be prevented here but let's chill about post quality a bit, kay?



This ^
Like earlier I got an infraction for replying to a quote with "yessssssss" I was agreeing ._.


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> This ^
> Like earlier I got an infraction for replying to a quote with "yessssssss" I was agreeing ._.


I just received my third infraction cause of post quality. It's not like I'm downright spamming here.


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

Job applications these days are stupid as hell.


----------



## jiny (Apr 5, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> This ^
> Like earlier I got an infraction for replying to a quote with "yessssssss" I was agreeing ._.



u could've just liked the post


----------



## boujee (Apr 5, 2016)

heart infections fcking sck, I'm glad I had my surgery but my chest feels so numb


----------



## Loriii (Apr 5, 2016)

I still feel tired and my stomach still feels full from last night (the latter's not a bad thing though).


----------



## jiny (Apr 5, 2016)

why am i watching sad thai commericals i am crying


----------



## Radda (Apr 6, 2016)

I've had the urge to say big tittie committee and to say to someone complaining well suck it up but that'll make me sound like a butt and a weird person


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm hungry but lazy


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

My house is getting infested by ants, and now they're crawling up my bed. >_>


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 6, 2016)

Nox said:


> My house is getting infested by ants, and now they're crawling up my bed. >_>



Ugh ants suck, I've gotten them twice >.<

Cornmeal helps a bit, they can't digest it properly and their stomachs explode or something like that..

Ugh I'm feeling nonexistant ants all over my body now R I P


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Ugh ants suck, I've gotten them twice >.<
> 
> Cornmeal helps a bit, they can't digest it properly and their stomachs explode or something like that..
> 
> Ugh I'm feeling nonexistant ants all over my body now R I P


Ugh same I found one crawling on my tablet and now I feel paranoid. >~>


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 6, 2016)

My mom was in town yesterday
She thought we lived at my grandpa's house
If my grandpa called, I would've gotten to see my mom in the first time in 2 1/2 years


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

my tum stop hurting geedamnit.

also i hope i don't get a cold now flipping nose.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

im out of milk how the hell am i supposed to eat fiber pellets now??!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> im out of milk how the hell am i supposed to eat fiber pellets now??!!!



go buy some. or go milk a cow if you have a farm nearby.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> go buy some. or go milk a cow if you have a farm nearby.



im broke AF  for now ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> im broke AF  for now ;-;



..then.. uh nevermind.


also ugh this boring weather i wanna go out bleh


----------



## kassie (Apr 6, 2016)

i slept 2 1/2 hrs in total yesterday and i'm not even tired enough to fall asleep

why dis


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

i got "neko atsume kitty collector" on my tablet, if only i can get it on my computer ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i got "neko atsume kitty collector" on my tablet, if only i can get it on my computer ;-;



yeah same it seems fun ;; well i dont have a tablet or smartphone but yea u get the point lel


----------



## Diancie (Apr 6, 2016)

I have 2 GCSE exams next week


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 6, 2016)

I really want to miss college today. There's nothing really going on as far as I know. I didn't get enough sleep so my energy levels will be at an all-time low.

Edit: I'm going to be a rebel and do it. I've only missed one day this semester for a funeral anyways.


----------



## windloft (Apr 6, 2016)

nooooo i don't wanna attend this 45-minute class .... which is the only class i haaaaave
i don't have anything else to do but that and therapy so i'll just have to swallow the toad.


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

It's still cold af


----------



## kelpy (Apr 6, 2016)

Do you ever get yourself so worked up about 
something then try to convince yourself it's
not true, so then your brain is going back and forth?


----------



## tae (Apr 6, 2016)

that moment when you take a sip of coffee and you can feel it in your loins right away.


----------



## Zane (Apr 6, 2016)

i finally get on to reply to stuff after like 3 days and vm's start glitching out >:////


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

each time i bring my stylus downstairs i forget it down there, its down there right now, god fukin dammit


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm tired asf but I need to go grocery shopping with mom why lol


----------



## Shawna (Apr 6, 2016)

High school senior stuff. -_-


----------



## Peter (Apr 6, 2016)

I hate it when friends say "I miss you" or "we never talk any more". 
Conversations work both ways and I shouldn't have to be the one to start talking each time; you can't miss me that much if you didn't make the effort to at least send a message to see how I'm doing...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 6, 2016)

I dont know if im evven trying anymore


----------



## ellarella (Apr 6, 2016)

taesaek said:


> that moment when you take a sip of coffee and you can feel it in your loins right away.



i want what you're having


----------



## Lyla (Apr 6, 2016)

A colleague of mine is bullying the new girl. I hate that she wants to leave already because of him.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

apple stuck in my teeth itchy asf


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 6, 2016)

my stepdad got in a car accident, besides that, there's stupid internet drama going on between me and a bunch of other people which is actually pretty tiring and I don't have time for it because I have a life to live,,,,
 and my mom has a kidney stone (AGAIN), she might have thyroid cancer
my dads becoming an alcoholic 
 too much is bothering me
and this internet drama is the last thing I need tbh


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 6, 2016)

when you send someone a message and you're partially hoping for a response so you know they've read it, and they haven't yet replied even though you know they've been on and have seen it

and you're basically internally going 'hnnnnng' because the response will either be cringe-worthy or relief


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 6, 2016)

Why can't more images be allowed in our sigs?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 6, 2016)

sOMEONE TUTOR ME ON MATH VIA TEXT I FRICKING HATE MULTIPLYING BINOMIALS-- LIKE BINOMIAL POLYNOMIALS,,,
 FOR EXAMPLE;

(7a+1)(2a^2-6a+6)
WE'RE TAKING A BINOMIAL IN PARENTHESES, AND A TRINOMIAL IN PARENTHESES AND YOURE MULTIPLYING THEM
*is aware this isn't the homework thread*
*is just really irritated/bothered by sTUPID POLYNOMIALS*


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 6, 2016)

I need 66 bells m8


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 6, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Why can't more images be allowed in our sigs?



You can buy more images like that in the shop.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 6, 2016)

drew a nice face but idk how to do the other character and th bodies without it being boringgdgadgaddarfgegfvbhjuk


----------



## Heyden (Apr 6, 2016)

yukiihara said:


> sOMEONE TUTOR ME ON MATH VIA TEXT I FRICKING HATE MULTIPLYING BINOMIALS-- LIKE BINOMIAL POLYNOMIALS,,,
> FOR EXAMPLE;
> 
> (7a+1)(2a^2-6a+6)
> ...



are you grade 9? im doing the same stuff rn i could help maybe bc its pretty easy for me


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> You can buy more images like that in the shop.



No, actually you can't buy them. You can have several images, they just can't exceed the limits.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 6, 2016)

Spoiler



This random dude started talking to me yesterday and wouldn't leave me alone. I don't like being rude to people I've just met so I just chatted with the guy and he was so interested in me it was weird. He was also super weird himself... I tried to leave fairly quickly when I got the chance but he would NOT let me leave without me giving him my number. Like the complete dodo that I am, I typed my number in his phone. It occurred to me like 2 minutes later I should have given him the wrong number. Why didn't I do that??!??!

He texted me like 5 hours ago and I never responded and now he double texted saying he wants to get dinner tonight. Like seriously. 

I was nice to the guy, but I thought I made it really clear with my body language and expressions that he made me uncomfortable and he still decided to pursue me. I really don't want to ever respond to this guy and I seriously hope I never see him on campus. I don't hate all guys, but I seriously HATE guys like this. If I could go back, I would have just ignored the sh** out of him and just left.


----------



## boujee (Apr 6, 2016)

lol gamzee ded


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 6, 2016)

Spoiler: I am so annoyed ughhhh



Lmao I really hate it when some people can't take criticism. Criticism helps you grow as a person bc obviously you're not all-knowing and you have some flaws you can't see yourself but others can. It's your choice whether to take the criticism and change/improve something about yourself or decline it bc there are those times when you truly believe otherwise. In general though, if you're someone who can't take criticism as something positive, then I have no idea how else you're going to become a better person. It's normal to be afraid of criticism but like... in my opinion it's honestly pathetic to push away all crticism (and therefore all possible chances to improve yourself).
You should know that there's a fine line between insults and criticism, but if you think all criticism is insulting then you must be a child. Humiliating and immature.


----------



## Radda (Apr 6, 2016)

I froze my water bottle on accident,( I was half asleep) so after Pe in my science period I kept making crumply noises and the whole class looked at me while the teacher was indirectly calling me out and I was like oh god then I looked at the smart guy in our class and he smiled pretty wide at me (I dont know why) but I may get homework support soon


----------



## kassie (Apr 6, 2016)

blr servers are down (((


----------



## kelpy (Apr 6, 2016)

so I'm having a great night and stuff, I get home, put in my new graphics card and now I feel horrible again. what is wrong with me?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 7, 2016)

got new wires and my teeth fking hurt


----------



## milkyi (Apr 7, 2016)

Told myself that I would go to sleep at a decent time and it's already 1 am fml.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 7, 2016)

yet again, i have to buy another collectible correction lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Told myself that I would go to sleep at a decent time and it's already 1 am fml.



i think i joined that club last night lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

Lumiose city.. fode-te


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2016)

I need help with homework and I just have so much to finish in a few days


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

I just choked on my spit*


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm so scared of my Chemistry exam on Saturday, our coverage is from acid-base equilibria to electrochemistry and guess what?? I understand nothing


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> I'm so scared of my Chemistry exam on Saturday, our coverage is from acid-base equilibria to electrochemistry and guess what?? I understand nothing



my brain


----------



## Dim (Apr 7, 2016)

Everytime I post a picture for my avatar it doesn't turn out the way right. :/


----------



## Damniel (Apr 7, 2016)

Nox said:


> Everytime I post a picture for my avatar it doesn't turn out the way right. :/



How are you uploading the picture? Link or file?


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2016)

i feel really awkward at school idk why ugh.. i think it's bc i see other girls then think "oh they're prettier than me" so i start to feel  insecure. then on top of that my crush doesn't like me back and i don't even know what to do anymore and plus my friends are starting to drift away from me. i don't know if they think i'm annoying or ?? for once these friends didn't use me for copying my schoolwork but im starting to lose them,,

also i keep thinking i look like a complete boy because i look just like my dad ugh. i wish i'd have some features of my mom so i could look better but no i look like a boy tbh


----------



## Locket (Apr 7, 2016)

I have an F in Orchestra

An F 13

And my cousin is in my free class


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2016)

also want to clear out my friends list but im afraid some of the people will take it the wrong way


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

Hungry


----------



## Radda (Apr 7, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I need help with homework and I just have so much to finish in a few days



Just in case B)


----------



## kelpy (Apr 7, 2016)

milkirue said:


> also want to clear out my friends list but im afraid some of the people will take it the wrong way



lol Ella I do that all the time. Some people add me then I delete them later, because they never talk to me. Noone ever really told me they cared yet soo oo
go ahead!



Spoiler



so I got tons of great stuff for my birthday yesterday, went out for dinner and had a great time but I still feel so unhappy. I don't know why. I have a great family, great pets, wonderful home yet I just feel so terrible. It feels like there's a rhino sitting on my heart.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2016)

aaaaaannd im homeless again


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 7, 2016)

Infinity said:


> aaaaaannd im homeless again



Do you have a place to stay right now? Maybe at a relative's home? ;;


----------



## kelpy (Apr 8, 2016)

Infinity said:


> aaaaaannd im homeless again



D:
omg I'm sorry. That sucks really bad. I hope you find a place to stay soon.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 8, 2016)

I have a hard time sleeping


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 8, 2016)

My ribs hurt
I'm sick of my dad always talking **** about my mom..
I miss my mom


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 8, 2016)

I am tired of being laughed at and being so tired


----------



## focus (Apr 8, 2016)

i just want to taste a papaya man

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay i feel bad because everyone has really serious problems and here i am getting sad over papayas im sorry


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 8, 2016)

Another lovely thing that just happened, my dog woke up from a bad dream and tried to bite me, he nicked my leg, dang that was close


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Like no sleep last night... Oh well I won't touch tea for a while now unless I'm sick.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

i want a giant spider plushie!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i want a giant spider plushie!!!!



me too just to freak my mom out haahh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

I really need a new laptop but I have to wait a few months for tax return crap for that. The loudspeakers suck so hard man.


----------



## ellarella (Apr 8, 2016)

i really want to play monster hunter 4 ultimate, but if i play it now i'll be burnt out for when monster hunter generations comes out


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 8, 2016)

3 exams next week. 2 projects due next week. One of them which is a group project for a class I struggle in .


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

My mom not answering the phone all day, not even at work... :/


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

I've had it with all the rain...wind...and cold weather going back and forth! And now it's supposed to snow tomorrow. In APRIL. Like wtf?


----------



## Cudon (Apr 8, 2016)

http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/f...edrun-record-holder-narcissa-cosmo-wright-clo
Man that's depressing.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/f...edrun-record-holder-narcissa-cosmo-wright-clo
> Man that's depressing.



Jesus some people just... *facepalm*...


----------



## Locket (Apr 8, 2016)

Its officially hotter than the indoors now.

AKA its TOO HOT

(its 74 F atm btw)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

My dad. Please stop your crap. Just go away and.. stop bothering me I don't care that you're my parent.


----------



## zeoli (Apr 8, 2016)

i feel like im imposing myself on my friend by staying in her room while I wait for my grandma lol...I mean, her, her friend, and I are all doing our own thing but I just feel bad x'D


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 8, 2016)

feeling dizzy/lightheaded all day and still have homework to do :' )


----------



## Heyden (Apr 8, 2016)

i have nothing to do for the next 2 weeks lmao


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

the guy i like asked my friend out


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

i just want a happy life but i don't think that'll happen will it?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> Its officially hotter than the indoors now.
> 
> AKA its TOO HOT
> 
> (its 74 F atm btw)


Dude have you ever been to Arizona?
I live there


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 9, 2016)

CANT DRAW ANYTHIGN

BUT

CHIBISdfsghjkmnhbgfdsedl;kjredfghjk :?)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 9, 2016)

I feel like I was annoying at college today. I really got like hardly any sleep last night and was tired the whole day. I'm kind of tempted to go to sleep now, but I'll have to study for my Marketing exam first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 9, 2016)

the fact that my brother just got up at 2:00 AM, told me good morning, and went back to bed
 im still trying to process this


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

Stop trying to be relevant in our lives lmfao.


----------



## Jikyul (Apr 9, 2016)

That I start to get super happy with my town but I see posts on tumblr of other towns.. and get discouraged :c


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 9, 2016)

stop acting so ignorant LMAO


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

my shoulders... also ugh i totally don't want may now.


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 9, 2016)

I annoy everyone I come into contact with. I hardly have any friends and I feel like I've driven the ones I do have away unintentionally. And recently, I've wanted to break off ties with them just because I feel like I annoy them and I feel like I don't deserve friends.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 9, 2016)

so sore, what did I do to get this sore? Like my legs and back and arms are all super sore... maybe it's all to blame from the crap sleep I got, I was tossing and turning and waking up every hour... no fun at all


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

oops


----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)

We don't like you because of what you done to us, why can't you get that through your head? Do I have to take a drill and drill it in?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 9, 2016)

im tired 
 too tired
i was up until fiVE AM HAHAHHAHAHAH

and also
 this  is my favorite song


----------



## teto (Apr 9, 2016)

wHY DO I SUCK AT POKKEN TOURNAMENT I SPEND 40 BUCKS ON SOMETHING I CAN BARELY PLAY


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

i ruined my only chance time to cry


----------



## Cudon (Apr 9, 2016)

Delishush said:


> wHY DO I SUCK AT POKKEN TOURNAMENT I SPEND 40 BUCKS ON SOMETHING I CAN BARELY PLAY


Idk maybe you're new into fighters in general? Like you shouldn't be expecting to be good at Pokken if it's your first fighter or smth. And Pokken is a very technical fighter to boot so it takes practice.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 9, 2016)

Delishush said:


> wHY DO I SUCK AT POKKEN TOURNAMENT I SPEND 40 BUCKS ON SOMETHING I CAN BARELY PLAY



the fact that you have pokken and i dont bothers me


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

oh my god if he got put in the same class i did for testing i swear i'm going to cry because i don't want him there


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 9, 2016)

Whats with the new trend of making alts for no reason lmao

Are people planning on wearing out alts like they did the word salty or




Also stop using the word salty outside of pvp video game talk. Y'all can't even use it right smh


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

It's so hard to make TBT...so poor now.....//rolls around


----------



## teto (Apr 9, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Idk maybe you're new into fighters in general? Like you shouldn't be expecting to be good at Pokken if it's your first fighter or smth. And Pokken is a very technical fighter to boot so it takes practice.



I'm not. I think I need to change fighter


----------



## himeki (Apr 9, 2016)

this one person wont leave me the hell alone


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

Our oven takes 5ever to heat up ugh.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 9, 2016)

i wanna take a nap but i cant wtf
 bc my parents think i wont go back to bed if i take a nap
fml


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm so boredd


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 9, 2016)

Delishush said:


> wHY DO I SUCK AT POKKEN TOURNAMENT I SPEND 40 BUCKS ON SOMETHING I CAN BARELY PLAY



Remember kids!
This is why hacking games is better than buying them!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 9, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Remember kids!
> This is why hacking games is better than buying them!



I still can't find a free Mac version of Undertale, and when I say this, people link me to the Windows one....Like.... =_______=


----------



## Dim (Apr 9, 2016)

Delishush said:


> wHY DO I SUCK AT POKKEN TOURNAMENT I SPEND 40 BUCKS ON SOMETHING I CAN BARELY PLAY


Just keep practicing. Pokken controls probably takes time to get used to. Besides, you won't be instantly good at a game the minute you buy it.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I still can't find a free Mac version of Undertale, and when I say this, people link me to the Windows one....Like.... =_______=



rip


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 9, 2016)

milkirue said:


> i hate myself
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and my parents hate me so there's not going to be a problem anymore because i'll be gone



Hey, are you okay? If you need to talk, feel free to PM me.


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

DomesticatePiggy said:


> Hey, are you okay? If you need to talk, feel free to PM me.



yeah im fine now i just had a fit earlier


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 9, 2016)

Delishush said:


> wHY DO I SUCK AT POKKEN TOURNAMENT I SPEND 40 BUCKS ON SOMETHING I CAN BARELY PLAY



Practice. There's a training mode for a reason.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

my sig is meh


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

it's already 7 pm wtf??


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

i burnt maple bacon


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm so sleepy I want to disappear from the world

- - - Post Merge - - -

and oh lmao my friend knows someone who also as a crush on my crush (and that someone's really pretty)


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> I'm so sleepy I want to disappear from the world
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and oh lmao my friend knows someone who also as a crush on my crush (and that someone's really pretty)



i know how you feel (the second part )


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 10, 2016)

I think I've become Undertale trash oops


----------



## jiny (Apr 10, 2016)

google isn't working um


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 10, 2016)

why im up this late

i need to go to sleep but i dont want to


----------



## Damniel (Apr 10, 2016)

My eyebrows still sting from getting them threaded today.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 10, 2016)

Im bored


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 10, 2016)

Someone needs to come rub my back and shoulders while I work because they are SOOO sore. =[


----------



## kassie (Apr 10, 2016)

ew why is arizona's half tea half lemonade so gross


----------



## Javocado (Apr 10, 2016)

I got a burn at work today and damnit it stings

- - - Post Merge - - -



kassie said:


> ew why is arizona's half tea half lemonade so gross



It really is bunk as hell though lmao
I always just get the green tea and mucho mango if I'm feeling frisky


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2016)

I have been in a constant state of anxiety for like 4 weeks now and I HATE IT and I keep causally thinking about killing myself even though I wouldn't actually do it? Invasive thoughts.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 10, 2016)

i have no life tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2016)

Heyden said:


> i have no life tbh



mesmo :v

ALSO WHY IS IT SO HARD TO GET A HA EEVEE/SYLVEON *flips*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 10, 2016)

This guy who comes in all the time who I thought was just bothering me because that's his personality is, as it turns out, creepily in love with me and he was telling me the whole time he sat here talking to me how beautiful I was and if he wasn't married he'd be all over me, and just kept repeating how beautiful and young I am and it was really creeping me out... he stood here for like half an hour talking to me, and it's not like I can leave or anything cause I'm stuck at my desk... freaking terrible. Wasn't even really a two way conversation i was mostly saying "yeah" "uh-huh" and the like, like get the clue that I am not interested in talking to you...

Same guy who sat here one day talking to me about how he hates my middle eastern co-worker and wished he could send all those "towel heads" out on a boat and then blow it up. AND the same guy who on another occasion spent an hour trying to convert me into a Christian...


----------



## Cudon (Apr 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This guy who comes in all the time who I thought was just bothering be because that's his personality, is as it turns out, creepily in love with me and he was telling me the whole time he came how beautiful I was and if he wasn't married he'd be all over me, and just kept repeating how beautiful and young I am and it was really creeping me out... he stood here for like half an hour talking to me, and it's not like I can leave or anything cause I'm stuck at my desk... freaking terrible.


That's terrifying. I hope he leaves you alone :/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Same guy who sat here one day talking to me about how he hates my middle eastern co-worker and wished he could send all those "towel heads" out on a boat and then blow it up. AND the same guy who on another occasion spent an hour trying to convert me into a Christian...



the hell mate...

also gts/wt atm.. matar....


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This guy who comes in all the time who I thought was just bothering me because that's his personality is, as it turns out, creepily in love with me and he was telling me the whole time he sat here talking to me how beautiful I was and if he wasn't married he'd be all over me, and just kept repeating how beautiful and young I am and it was really creeping me out... he stood here for like half an hour talking to me, and it's not like I can leave or anything cause I'm stuck at my desk... freaking terrible. Wasn't even really a two way conversation i was mostly saying "yeah" "uh-huh" and the like, like get the clue that I am not interested in talking to you...
> 
> Same guy who sat here one day talking to me about how he hates my middle eastern co-worker and wished he could send all those "towel heads" out on a boat and then blow it up. AND the same guy who on another occasion spent an hour trying to convert me into a Christian...



Want me to beat them up for you? ; 3 ; 
 I hate when people do that, especially when they're married, it's so un-loyal. I'm glad you're okay though Kaydee <33


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This guy who comes in all the time who I thought was just bothering me because that's his personality is, as it turns out, creepily in love with me and he was telling me the whole time he sat here talking to me how beautiful I was and if he wasn't married he'd be all over me, and just kept repeating how beautiful and young I am and it was really creeping me out... he stood here for like half an hour talking to me, and it's not like I can leave or anything cause I'm stuck at my desk... freaking terrible. Wasn't even really a two way conversation i was mostly saying "yeah" "uh-huh" and the like, like get the clue that I am not interested in talking to you...
> 
> Same guy who sat here one day talking to me about how he hates my middle eastern co-worker and wished he could send all those "towel heads" out on a boat and then blow it up. AND the same guy who on another occasion spent an hour trying to convert me into a Christian...



Geez, is there anyone you can talk to at work that can get that guy to leave you the hell alone? He sounds like a real creeper.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

SCHOOLSCHOOLSCHOOLKILLME


----------



## Locket (Apr 10, 2016)

My dad's going shooting again...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2016)

I WANT WEDNESDAY NOW

also pls dont **** things up now just don't


----------



## Jikyul (Apr 10, 2016)

I feel like people only want to be friends with me or do business because how many tbt bells I have... And in hopes that I'll give them some?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 10, 2016)

why must i have to go back to school tomorrow ;-;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 10, 2016)

I just want to study, but all this background noise is really annoying. I am dreading next week. Three exams and I need to get this 70 point group project done which we haven't even started and it's due on Wednesday. We got a 100% on the last one, but I was really stressed when I worked on it.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 10, 2016)

i'm really excited for captain america civil war but there's still 19 days to go. gah.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2016)

someone give me massage for real my back ugh.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 10, 2016)

My stomach hurts. ><


----------



## tae (Apr 10, 2016)

i got a little sunburned on the boat yesterday... ****kkkkk


----------



## Damniel (Apr 10, 2016)

This needs to stop


----------



## milkyi (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm sad because of a misunderstanding.


----------



## boujee (Apr 10, 2016)

I feel like I'm forgetting to message someone but I don't know who.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2016)

Trying to play Smash with friends, I got teamed on (3v1) Because I'm not playing as Ganondorf, they all kill me, taunt around and be douches like that and call me a salty so and so because I complained.

Well screw you too then, buncha plebs tbh.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been sick these past few days. My throat is so sore I can't even sing along to Blackstar anymore.


----------



## aericell (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been close friends with this guy for the past 5 years and just now am I seeing how big of an *ss he is.
Needless to say I don't plan on ever speaking with him again.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 10, 2016)

make-up. doesn't. have. a. gender.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 10, 2016)

LINE support...
How many times i have to say to you
I MADE WHAT YOURE SAYING TO ME TO DO AND IS NOT WORKING?!


----------



## Locket (Apr 10, 2016)

Family drama. 

My aunt divorced, and I'm probably gonna get another drunk driving step uncle.

Sometimes I just want to run away from my life.


At least my step uncle is gone from my family.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 11, 2016)

it's five in the morning and i can't get back to sleep

and i have school today rip


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 11, 2016)

The people who live above me make loud as hell noise all day long and the girl right above me has a huge dog that LOVES to drop its ball and make a** loads of noise all day AND ALL NIGHT. LIKE THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON SINCE 10 AM I WANT TO SCREAM


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 11, 2016)

my dad


----------



## Javocado (Apr 11, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> my dad



i remember when i had one of those!!!


anyway my stomach is boxing me right now


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2016)

Really back? REALLY? Third day in a row now... it sucks that when I get home everyone is usually asleep and I need to go to sleep when I get home to get proper sleep... because I seriously need to take a long hot bath and have somebody rub the crap out of it. I had my boyfriend tried to pop it but that wasn't the problem, every time I arch my back a bit or bring my shoulders back my back like crackles, it's not like a crack but it's like several tiny pop/cracks that I don't really feel in a localized area and omfg no matter how I sit or how I adjust the chair it still bugs me...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 11, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> it's five in the morning and i can't get back to sleep
> 
> and i have school today rip



Me in a nutshell...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

My back is crackling way tooo much now I hope I can get my friend to massage me.. haha

also i have like 28374234 things I need to do ****


----------



## Heyden (Apr 11, 2016)

time to buy my 4th collectible correction in a row
//DIES


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

when u r trying 2 make ur blog pretty but u **** up the code and have 2 start over from pretty much scratch bc u dont know what u ****ed  up HAHA am i right ; )

- - - Post Merge - - -

**** i forgot that stuff were censored on this site uhhg h

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm i give up im not gonna say gosh darn it or something like that smh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> **** i forgot that stuff were censored on this site uhhg h




yeah don't try to get around that censor i did once lol because i was p pissed lol

also i managed to reset that password sht but ya


----------



## Heyden (Apr 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah don't try to get around that censor i did once lol because i was p pissed lol
> 
> also i managed to reset that password sht but ya



yeah i did that recently, infraction doesnt expire until may 7 oops


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

Heyden said:


> yeah i did that recently, infraction doesnt expire until may 7 oops



yeah it's too easy to do it though like come on fix your coding lmao


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 11, 2016)

Group projects. Our team hasn't even started our group project and it's due on Wednesday. It's worth 75 points so I really, really need those points for this class.


----------



## riummi (Apr 11, 2016)

I hate riding this bus - my allergies go crazy once I step on and its getting ridiculous


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm at this stream right now, but all these members I hate are there... :/

They're all so stupid and immature all the time ugh


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 11, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I'm at this stream right now, but all these members I hate are there... :/
> 
> They're all so stupid and immature all the time ugh



same


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 11, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> same



What are you trying to say ;3;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

Mom please can you just shut you breadbox PLEASE. She was the one suggested I could sleep there for two nights cause I need to watch their dog anyways due to some weird times jesus ****ing christ.. it's not some "official" job and she is our friend, it's not some stranger.


----------



## Locket (Apr 11, 2016)

My head hurt, and there was this idiotic kid on the bus playing high pitch noises. I had to yell at our sub bus driver to give directions to him. What doesn't help is that I'm TERRIBLE with lefts and rights.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 11, 2016)

Started my period yesterday ;-;


----------



## Locket (Apr 11, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Started my period yesterday ;-;



Your first one? I can help you out if so.



I can't take a nap
My cat is on my pillow


----------



## Locket (Apr 11, 2016)

Double post

I've actually never have double posted before thiss...


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

i'm so unmotivated to draw right now
Like I can do the chibis because the base makes t more enjoyable and faster and easier but I can't do any free style stuff and it's making me _so_ frustrated
drawing is supposed to help me relax not stress me out even more >:I


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

^common lag tho

also lol i wish i hadn't past 11 pm for my hat **** to update on mii plaza ugh.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 11, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> Your first one? I can help you out if so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## f11 (Apr 12, 2016)

I puked two times this week.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 12, 2016)

Crys said:


> I puked two times this week.



I was sick for a week with vomiting, I am so sorry man  That really bites


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

My gamepad is gonna die soon


----------



## f11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I was sick for a week with vomiting, I am so sorry man  That really bites


It was only bc I have a cough and I laughed too hard and I ended throwing up.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 12, 2016)

Crys said:


> It was only bc I have a cough and I laughed too hard and I ended throwing up.



Oh dang, well that is one good laugh session then, until the end


----------



## kelpy (Apr 12, 2016)

lol actually though I need to sleep right now and it's like 3:30 am here 
I try to wake up at 8 or 9 to get stuff done and be able to do what I want to do before it becomes about time to do what I need to do so o
I'm gonna be so tired tomorrow, but atleast I can get some commissions done and have more alone time, I guess :/


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 12, 2016)

my head hurts


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 12, 2016)

I failed my Chemistry exam big time and I just.......?? Oh my god I didn't even get half and it's not because I didn't study but I didn't manage my time well and I didn't get to all the items and I just feel so terrible agh. I know how to answer stuff but I just couldn't answer faster. ;-;


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 12, 2016)

also my friend took my phone charger and now I'm just kinda "borrowing" my roommate's charger (more like using it without her permission but it's okay, she's nice)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

Streetpass Mii Plaza times why do I have my reset actually around midnight lmao ;; Oh well day 18 i think so finally noice outfits.


----------



## Tenealtaylor (Apr 12, 2016)

How all my friends are fake


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 12, 2016)

still this back, its a bit better today after getting some half asleep rubbies from my honey, but still sore in places, and not my bra is bothering the crap out of me.


----------



## kassie (Apr 12, 2016)

i wish my boyfriend was closer. sigh.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 12, 2016)

Speaking of bras. I noticed that my bras are too tight these days. It's really restricting.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 12, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Speaking of bras. I noticed that my bras are too tight these days. It's really restricting.



Buy new bras? o:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

minha m?e.. vai te foder >>


----------



## Cudon (Apr 12, 2016)

Bowie said:


> There are a lot of very passive-aggressive people here all of a sudden.


As far as I'm aware passive aggressive people have never been uncommon here.




I did really mediocre on my exams, which is a shame.


----------



## tae (Apr 12, 2016)

holy **** i havent been sunburned like this in years.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

I thought I'd do a lot better in my science test but uh nvm lmao

I didn't want to take triple science anyway so....yeah xD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> As far as I'm aware passive aggressive people have never been uncommon here.
> .



this lol also i wish i had another beer and that some people could be more understanding BLUUUUURRRP


----------



## zeoli (Apr 12, 2016)

I wish my parents would treat me better instead of beating into my head that I'm horrible person for not doing what they want.  Then, when I do what they want, they yell at me for being a "sheep."

What the living **** do you people want from me???????


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 12, 2016)

i rly wanna vent.
i really NEED to vent.
but i dont like to. meh.


----------



## Jikyul (Apr 12, 2016)

The fact that when ever I say I *want* to pay with IGB
people ask if i can do TBT.
When I say no, they just don't bother with me anymore lololol


----------



## boujee (Apr 12, 2016)

homestuck ends tomorrow and all but where's the clown?


----------



## Locket (Apr 12, 2016)

My mom is pregnant.

Not sure how I feel about that


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2016)

my parents are sharing a shower with me and i'm not sure how i feel


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 12, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> My mom is pregnant.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about that



Same, it's gonn be her 5th kid, but I won't even be there, I haven't seen her irl in nearly 3 years


Mafia confuses me


----------



## Locket (Apr 12, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Same, it's gonn be her 5th kid, but I won't even be there, I haven't seen her irl in nearly 3 years
> 
> 
> Mafia confuses me



Third. 

I don't get mafia at all


----------



## milkyi (Apr 12, 2016)

Why do I even bother saying anything if you're just gonna make me feel bad about it. ;-;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 12, 2016)

WJTHRHTHHHHHHHHHFFFFFFFFF


GODF. FJRF MD
THEY PUT THEY WANTED FEM CHARA PREFED EARLIER SXNADN THEY CHANGED IT TO POSSIBLY OLD GUY


----------



## milkyi (Apr 12, 2016)

Why is it so ****ing hard to respect my pronouns?

Literally everywhere I go I get called

"she" "her" "girl" "lady" 

like can you not please??

I've already said that I use male pronouns and that I'm a transguy, so like why is it so hard for you to figure it out??? I could understand if I never ****ing told you about it, but I've told you. Don't be a d*ck about it please.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm gonna have to increase my medication for the amount of bs I deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 13, 2016)

I want an art tablet ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 13, 2016)

Im not sure about my religion


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Im not sure about my religion



If I may ask what is your religion that you are unsure of?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 13, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> If I may ask what is your religion that you are unsure of?



Christianity


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Christianity



I'm quite wary of Christianity. I have never read the bible nor do I believe in the things that are said in the bible. If you are unsure about your current religion than it's most likely not for you.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2016)

Oliy said:


> I wish my parents would treat me better instead of beating into my head that I'm horrible person for not doing what they want.  Then, when I do what they want, they yell at me for being a "sheep."
> 
> What the living **** do you people want from me???????



welcome to the club mate.

also when they don't bother helping you, rather just yelling at you like you're a bad person and saying straight out you're a bad person


----------



## Cudon (Apr 13, 2016)

I get annoyed whenever I see a clip from Adventure Time, Steven Universe or whatever cuz I really don't get the appeal of the artstyle. It looks reeeaallly ugly to me.

Also since when did Fire Emblem become waifu ****??? I mean awakening had a good amount of fan service but it feels like the new games turned it to 11. Gr0ss.


----------



## boujee (Apr 13, 2016)

the homestuck ending was sht


----------



## Bowie (Apr 13, 2016)

I feel so ill. This cough is driving me crazy, and don't even get me started on the nausea.


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I get annoyed whenever I see a clip from Adventure Time, Steven Universe or whatever cuz I really don't get the appeal of the artstyle. It looks reeeaallly ugly to me.
> 
> Also since when did Fire Emblem become waifu ****??? I mean awakening had a good amount of fan service but it feels like the new games turned it to 11. Gr0ss.



NICE REFERENCE


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 13, 2016)

Going to MCM in around a month.
I'm meeting all of my old internet friends I haven't spoken to in months.
Aaand I have anxiety. I'm really scared, but I feel it's going to be worth it!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 13, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I get annoyed whenever I see a clip from Adventure Time, Steven Universe or whatever cuz I really don't get the appeal of the artstyle. It looks reeeaallly ugly to me.



Ahah lmaoo I feel exactly the same way


----------



## Cudon (Apr 13, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> NICE REFERENCE


A reference to what?


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> A reference to what?



the turned it up to 11


----------



## Cudon (Apr 13, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> the turned it up to 11


But.. that's just a phrase? Did I make an accidental reference?


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Did I make an accidental reference?



yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, although the phrase actually comes from spinal tap :')


----------



## Cudon (Apr 13, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, although the phrase actually comes from spinal tap :')


Ohhhhh that. My bad for forgetting.


----------



## mogyay (Apr 13, 2016)

I BROKE MYY PHONE WHAT DO I DO


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2016)

mogyay said:


> I BROKE MYY PHONE WHAT DO I DO



OH MY GOD I KNOW THE FEELING OF BREAKING A PHONE WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## mogyay (Apr 13, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOD I KNOW THE FEELING OF BREAKING A PHONE WHAT HAPPENED



i couldn't find it at all and i was like 'maybe it's in my bed' so i was casually like taking off my sheets and wham my phone flew out and on to my floor i'm distraught what if people forget who i am in my absence?? pray 4 me


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 13, 2016)

my mom keeps talking about uncomfortable stuff cca n i just not exist pkls and thanjk u < 3


----------



## Locket (Apr 13, 2016)

I couldn't focus at school AT ALL

I was too concerned about whats gonna happen to my life

Because yesterday just changed my life forever


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 13, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> I couldn't focus at school AT ALL
> 
> I was too concerned about whats gonna happen to my life
> 
> Because yesterday just changed my life forever



Lmaoo what happened


----------



## boujee (Apr 13, 2016)

PayPal fcking scks 
what do you mean I can't send right now?


----------



## Locket (Apr 13, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Lmaoo what happened



My moms pregnant.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 13, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> My moms pregnant.



Is that bad or good


----------



## Locket (Apr 13, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Is that bad or good



I'm scared

Being the oldest is scary

I have 2 siblings, oen brother, one unknown.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 13, 2016)

A 21 year old is harassing me and idk how to feel about this.

You're supposed to be an adult, why do you waste your time picking on children?


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 13, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> A 21 year old is harassing me and idk how to feel about this.
> 
> You're supposed to be an adult, why do you waste your time picking on children?



smak him the f up


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> A 21 year old is harassing me and idk how to feel about this.
> 
> You're supposed to be an adult, why do you waste your time picking on children?


Yea ikr my little sister came home crying once because some 23 year old was harassing her. Some people just need to grow the hell up.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

theres a meting today at work..............yaay..........


----------



## Locket (Apr 13, 2016)

i have no idea how to do my homework

im way to stressed over failing an assignment, and am now way too stressed over a c+ and its KILLING ME JSUT BEING THERE GAAAH




Theres a pic, because I am not built for anything below an A


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 13, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> i have no idea how to do my homework
> 
> im way to stressed over failing an assignment, and am now way too stressed over a c+ and its KILLING ME JSUT BEING THERE GAAAH
> 
> ...



ugh same
1 F
2 C's
1 B
The rest A's


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 13, 2016)

idk why i'm stressin about ordering this photo slogan. i should just order it if i want it so much!!!


----------



## jiny (Apr 13, 2016)

my math teacher is being stubborn about my test grade like wtf i just want to know if i failed or passed jfc


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm currently wondering why certain people expect me to respect their beliefs and opinions yet that can't be bothered to take a minute to respect mine? Some people wonder why I'm so "passive aggressive" on here...let me spell it out for you, good sir. *ahem* IT'S BECAUSE THE MODS TOLD US NOT TO FIGHT OR TALK ABOUT IT AGAIN!! GET IT THROUGH YOUR THICK SKULL!! Whew. Glad to get that off my chest.


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I'm currently wondering why certain people expect me to respect their beliefs and opinions yet that can't be bothered to take a minute to respect mine? Some people wonder why I'm so "passive aggressive" on here...let me spell it out for you, good sir. *ahem* IT'S BECAUSE THE MODS TOLD US NOT TO FIGHT OR TALK ABOUT IT AGAIN!! GET IT THROUGH YOUR THICK SKULL!! Whew. Glad to get that off my chest.


There's been a lot of tension on this site lately...


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 14, 2016)

Nox said:


> There's been a lot of tension on this site lately...



Oh really? I have not noticed. I thought it was just me.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

The feels bc I've been watching Puella Magi Madoka Magica


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 14, 2016)

My dad yelled at me just because I told him to cover his mouth when he coughs. wtf


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm sweaty, hungry, in pain, and bleeding oops

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i just got an infraction


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> My dad yelled at me just because I told him to cover his mouth when he coughs. wtf


Ugh I hate it when people don't cover their mouths. My Dad sneezes really loud and sprays it everywhere and he doesn't cover his mouth. >.>


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 14, 2016)

I got 48/110 in my Chemistry Lab exam and 43/100 in my Chemistry Lecture exam...


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 14, 2016)

I am so close to quitting art, I obviously don't have talent, judges say so, art teacher says so, and now I finally know. took me 4 years too long to realize this.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 14, 2016)

Dear Professors,

Please stop giving out PDF study guides.

thx xoxoxo,

Tyler


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

Every 5 minutes? whaAAAAA


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 14, 2016)

I broke my brace again and now I don't know what to do. My mum's gonna be so pissed at me


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> I am so close to quitting art, I obviously don't have talent, judges say so, art teacher says so, and now I finally know. took me 4 years too long to realize this.



wtf thats really bad of a teacher to say you aren't good at art.

also why the hell wont my shetty tablet just charge already i jUST WANT TO WIPE THE WEEABOO CRAP OFF


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 14, 2016)

Constantly editing my posts because I can never spot an actual grammar error until I post it.


----------



## Locket (Apr 14, 2016)

It's snowing.


"Happy Spring!" -Utah


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> It's snowing.
> 
> 
> "Happy Spring!" -Utah



In Alaska the snow melts in late May


----------



## boujee (Apr 14, 2016)

i swear people only have interest in talking to me is where i get my art
"hey gamzee, do you mind if i ask where you got your art from?"


----------



## kelpy (Apr 14, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> I am so close to quitting art, I obviously don't have talent, judges say so, art teacher says so, and now I finally know. took me 4 years too long to realize this.



don't quit.
Talent is nothing. I sucked at art (still kinda do) but I'm here now and I can finally get someone to buy art off me. It might be fake forum currency but honestly it feels so good to be at the point where people actually _WANT_ the stuff you make.

I came from crappy doodles on a old tablet a year ago, to cute chibis and nicer doodles on a wacom. If I can do it, you can too. 

Never quit or give up. You're letting those who doubt your ability win.


----------



## zeoli (Apr 14, 2016)

RL people never cease to amaze me and that's why I continue to trust people less and less 8)


----------



## jiny (Apr 14, 2016)

im scared of this person


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

it physically hurts to be cold, also god hates me


----------



## Locket (Apr 14, 2016)

my tablet i got last week broke

its screen cracked ( and i didnt do ANYTHING) and the screen doesnt work


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

Undyne The Undying


----------



## seliph (Apr 14, 2016)

this ***** ate my ice cream again


----------



## Stil (Apr 14, 2016)

Scrub lords


----------



## Heyden (Apr 14, 2016)

need to shower but i dont wanna use my mums shampoo bc mine ran out ;/


----------



## Locket (Apr 15, 2016)

I broke my tablet
My ds cant hold itself up
I cant so my math
im stressed
and my dad has been yelling at me for my tablet and ds and i didnt so anything


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 15, 2016)

I just weighted myself on the scale and it says 98.5 lbs. What I don't get is that I've been walking everyday for a week now so I should be building more muscle now but I still have the same amount of belly fat on me since Christmas?! What am I doing wrong? What must I do to get a flat tummy?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I just weighted myself on the scale and it says 98.5 lbs. What I don't get is that I've been walking everyday for a week now so I should be building more muscle now but I still have the same amount of belly fat on me since Christmas?! What am I doing wrong? What must I do to get a flat tummy?



Mermaids can't walk.


----------



## Stil (Apr 15, 2016)

Lack of balls, Pokeballs.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm fine and stuff but there's this deep deep stress pulling at me inside and it's so _terrible _feeling.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 15, 2016)

i just wrote that carbon dioxide and dextrose is created when plants do photosynthesis ON AN ACTUAL NATIONAL TEST somebody kill me i mean i kNWOW that it uses sunlight, water and carbon dioxide to create dextrose and OXYGEN bU T  ICHOSE THE WRONG ANSWER and now im dead. lmao........., anyways,...... 
wahts up

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have 2 other parts of the test to do too but i cant change my answers on the first part so im dead. yay


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 15, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I just weighted myself on the scale and it says 98.5 lbs. What I don't get is that I've been walking everyday for a week now so I should be building more muscle now but I still have the same amount of belly fat on me since Christmas?! What am I doing wrong? What must I do to get a flat tummy?



Walking everyday for a week doesn't immediately cut your fat down, even more so make you muscular. You burn fat by exercising but if you eat the same amount of fat you lost then it isn't really a surprise you aren't losing weight.
Do more strenous exercises and follow a strict, less-meaty diet if you want a flat tummy real quick. Or maybe consult google for more detailed tips.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> i just wrote that carbon dioxide and dextrose is created when plants do photosynthesis ON AN ACTUAL NATIONAL TEST somebody kill me i mean i kNWOW that it uses sunlight, water and carbon dioxide to create dextrose and OXYGEN bU T  ICHOSE THE WRONG ANSWER and now im dead. lmao........., anyways,......
> wahts up
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Dextrose...? Or did you mean glucose?


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 15, 2016)

Heyden said:


> Mermaids can't walk.



Did you know that a mermaids/merman's tail turns into legs on land when they dry?

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> Walking everyday for a week doesn't immediately cut your fat down, even more so make you muscular. You burn fat by exercising but if you eat the same amount of fat you lost then it isn't really a surprise you aren't losing weight.
> Do more strenous exercises and follow a strict, less-meaty diet if you want a flat tummy real quick. Or maybe consult google for more detailed tips.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I am cutting back on the amount of meat I eat on a weekly basis and I am putting more veggies and fruits in my morning diet. I am eating less and than 45 minutes after a meal I do the walk and than I finish it off with an intense jog to get my heart pumping faster.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 15, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Walking everyday for a week doesn't immediately cut your fat down, even more so make you muscular. You burn fat by exercising but if you eat the same amount of fat you lost then it isn't really a surprise you aren't losing weight.
> Do more strenous exercises and follow a strict, less-meaty diet if you want a flat tummy real quick. Or maybe consult google for more detailed tips.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I USED GOOGLE TRANSATE  DONT QUESTION ME IM ACTUALLY DYING RN OKAY IT IS DRUVSOCKER IN SWEDISH ALRGIHT OK Im dead

ij ust did the sexond part and im not alright im going 2 actually   die


----------



## Cudon (Apr 15, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Did you know that a mermaids/merman's tail turns into legs on land when they dry?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Isn't that leg thing a thing only concerning European mermaids or overall just a specific areas mermaids? Not 100% sure but it would make sense considering diff myths in diff countries. What's up with you being a mermaid anyway? Is it some tumblr kin thing or..?

Anyway, I'm pretty sure that in order to lose a big amount of weight in a week you'd have to go on one of those crazy and stupid diets that consist of you starving yourself, so give that weight losing some more time esp considering that you don't seem to do anything too heavy.

Also p sure even thin people don't have a flat tummy without proper exercise, you gotta work on the tummy muscles.

And how tiny are you anyway? 98 lbs is about 44kg???? That's so little.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 15, 2016)

fml
25 days of school left excluding weekends
35 days left including weekends

Lessons Left:
Math: 21
Composition: 8
Grammar, Usage, and Mechanics: 9
Vocabulary: 6
Literature: 29
Science: 8
History: 25
Music: 13

- - - Post Merge - - -

and my teacher emailed me that my dad needs to set up a conference. HELL NO


----------



## boujee (Apr 15, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Isn't that leg thing a thing only concerning European mermaids or overall just a specific areas mermaids? Not 100% sure but it would make sense considering diff myths in diff countries. What's up with you being a mermaid anyway? Is it some tumblr kin thing or..?
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure that in order to lose a big amount of weight in a week you'd have to go on one of those crazy and stupid diets that consist of you starving yourself, so give that weight losing some more time esp considering that you don't seem to do anything too heavy.
> 
> ...




It's one of her personalities.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

Dad like.. uhh can you please start paying your **** online or actually move there I'm tired of going there every single time you're away >>


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 15, 2016)

my taste in music is sht


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 15, 2016)

My arm itches


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2016)

Bored as hell... -.-


----------



## boujee (Apr 15, 2016)

this lady *** up my eyebrow arch


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 15, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Isn't that leg thing a thing only concerning European mermaids or overall just a specific areas mermaids? Not 100% sure but it would make sense considering diff myths in diff countries. What's up with you being a mermaid anyway? Is it some tumblr kin thing or..?
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure that in order to lose a big amount of weight in a week you'd have to go on one of those crazy and stupid diets that consist of you starving yourself, so give that weight losing some more time esp considering that you don't seem to do anything too heavy.
> 
> ...



Please go to my Official Wacky thread to talk about mermaids please. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?314962-The-Official-Wacky-Thread!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> It's one of her personalities.



It's not just a personality, I'm actually physically a mermaid.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 15, 2016)

2/4 of my RP parteners cant reply, one for bad grades and the other isn't responding (probably because they are sick of me)... Welp there goes 1/2 of my friends, yeah I only have online friends because I am a terrible unlikable person....


----------



## seliph (Apr 15, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> It's not just a personality, I'm actually physically a mermaid.



But in another thread you said you go on walks...


----------



## tae (Apr 15, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> It's not just a personality, I'm actually physically a mermaid.




physical proof or it's a lie.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 15, 2016)

My cat is sneezing and has been sleeping all day. He is feeling pretty crappy today. It might be allergies but I hope he's okay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> physical proof or it's a lie.



For the last time. Please go to this thread if you would like to discuss this as the this is off topic here. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showth...l-Wacky-Thread


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 15, 2016)

Trying to draw something digitally for the first time in a long time and it is hard as hell.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 15, 2016)

UGH NOOOOO!! Xerolin won't be here for a while again! I don't see what he did wrong today so what gives?!


----------



## jiny (Apr 15, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> UGH NOOOOO!! Xerolin won't be here for a while again! I don't see what he did wrong today so what gives?!



*she

this week was so long ugh


----------



## inkling (Apr 15, 2016)

some ppl almost ruin tbt for me sometimes


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Apr 15, 2016)

I got a haircut but it kinda looks ****, I want a bit more on the sides s:


----------



## tae (Apr 15, 2016)

lol  drama queen. ^^^

man i'm always so tired.


----------



## seliph (Apr 15, 2016)

I've had a headache all day and we're out of ice cream this is ridiculous


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 15, 2016)

I really don't want to go to this conference. And I really don't want to be there for 4 days.


----------



## Hbear (Apr 15, 2016)

okay so i'm pretty new to these forums and this is bothering me

how do you like a post someone makes on a thread?? every time I click the little thumbs up, it turns into a thumbs down and I don't want to give people thumbs down


----------



## boujee (Apr 15, 2016)

Hbear said:


> okay so i'm pretty new to these forums and this is bothering me
> 
> how do you like a post someone makes on a thread?? every time I click the little thumbs up, it turns into a thumbs down and I don't want to give people thumbs down



The thumbs down just indicates that you already have given them a thumbs up.


----------



## Hbear (Apr 15, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> The thumbs down just indicates that you already have given them a thumbs up.



You get a notification that you clicked though? Like when you clicked on my post. I then got a notification that you did so :0


----------



## boujee (Apr 15, 2016)

Hbear said:


> You get a notification that you clicked though? Like when you clicked on my post. I then got a notification that you did so :0




Yeah, you'll get a notification showing that someone liked a specific post of yours.


----------



## kassie (Apr 15, 2016)

why do i eat when i'm not hungry???


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 15, 2016)

Gosh, how do you even play the Battleborn beta? I haven't felt this ****ty at a game in awhile.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 16, 2016)

The corner of my toenail chipped off. Now I can't paint my nails until it grows back.


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

God the megaphone in the game is SO retarted!

Me: Saharah.
Marshal: "Who is it?"
Me: Saharah.
Marshal: "Who is it?"
Me: Saharah!
Message: There aren't snowmen around this time of year!
Me: AHH **** IT!


----------



## boujee (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm this close:





In nothing giving a *** anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2016)

my tum rip in peppeproni


----------



## N a t (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm bothering myself tbh v_v


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 16, 2016)

Going on a site with this ridiculous numbers of adverts with every single number in their top 100 on a single slide as usual, and there was this disgusting picture of this bloody baby coming out of a woman's bits and and it's head's poking out and blood and it's disgusting. From the title, apparently it was 'awe-inspiring' and 'beautiful' and it was horrible that it was taken down because it's 'the beauty of life and childbirth'... because shoving your lady parts on the internet with a baby coming out of it is DEFINITELY allowed on a site crawling with people who are barely teenagers.

Maybe it's photoshopped, but that's *sick*. I swear, if it's got a baby in it no matter what it's apparently beautiful, part of the balance of life and stuff. FML.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 16, 2016)

I feel all weird and nervous for some reason wtf


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm so tempted to cut the cord and be done with it, but if I do, will I regret it?
probably not


----------



## jiny (Apr 16, 2016)

it's already 7 pm what


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 16, 2016)

I really wanna Skype someone but the call volume won't go down anymore wtf

- - - Post Merge - - -

I HAVE MY HEADPHONES IN MY BAG NVM MWAHAH


----------



## Locket (Apr 16, 2016)

my dad just yelled at me for having 2 online friends.

2.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 16, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> my dad just yelled at me for having 2 online friends.
> 
> 2.



that's some extreme stuff
you scoundrel


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 16, 2016)

I get frustrated too easily trying to pick up digital drawing. I hate how many times I have to press CTRL + Z trying to get one nice line.


----------



## Locket (Apr 16, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I hate how many times I have to press CTRL + Z trying to get one nice line.



This is so true.

So so true.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 16, 2016)

My computer is still messed　鵜pへlp


----------



## kelpy (Apr 16, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I get frustrated too easily trying to pick up digital drawing. I hate how many times I have to press CTRL + Z trying to get one nice line.



PFFF I'm pretty sure every artist has their fingers on ctrlz at all times.


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

I forgot to save nooooooo. D:


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 16, 2016)

my mind is gonna explode


----------



## Stil (Apr 17, 2016)

I still need a Pokeball


----------



## Heyden (Apr 17, 2016)

Night takes 24 hours like ughhhh I hate waiting...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)

melting iron bars in stardew valley also the fishing

and ugh my hair is too short


----------



## jiny (Apr 17, 2016)

my mom told me to sleep with my phone last night & now i can't find it...


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 17, 2016)

Heyden said:


> Night takes 24 hours like ughhhh I hate waiting...



can I like this 100 times

seriously ): so bored.


----------



## Peter (Apr 17, 2016)

ugh i hate this trend that spam posting is funny, nope it's just clogging up the forum for everyone else


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)

what the actual ****????


----------



## jiny (Apr 17, 2016)

someone i don't know keeps calling me.. it might be someone from my school or a spam caller. idk i am going to ask my friends tomorrow because im scared

- - - Post Merge - - -

just blocked the number tho


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 17, 2016)

Oh god.... So a friend asked me to go to prom with her and I said yes but then on the week of ticket sales we realized we had no dress, no way to do hair, or nails or facials etc etc and then my mom just said no and I was ok with that but now my friend is angry at me because she either goes to prom, which I am sure there are other people she knows at, or waste the 75 dollar ticket. I didn't know about not going until the last day of ticket sales and now I feel like the worst person and a terrible very bad no good friend.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 17, 2016)

Ｉ’ｍ　ｔｒｙｉｎｇ　ｔｏ　ｋｅｅｐ　ｌｅａｒｎｉｎｇ　ｍｙ　Ｈｉｒａｎｇａｎａ　ａｎｄ　Ｉ　ｃａｎ’ｔ　ｃｏｎｃｅｎｔｒａｔｅ　ｂｅｃａｕｓｅ　ｍｙ　ｎｅｉｇｈｂｏｕｒｓ　ａｒｅ　ｓｃｒｅａｍｉｎｇ　ａｎｄ　ｗｏｎ’ｔ　ｓｈｕｔ　ｕｐ．


----------



## mogyay (Apr 17, 2016)

i'm so sick hearing about football


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Ｉ’ｍ　ｔｒｙｉｎｇ　ｔｏ　ｋｅｅｐ　ｌｅａｒｎｉｎｇ　ｍｙ　Ｈｉｒａｎｇａｎａ　ａｎｄ　Ｉ　ｃａｎ’ｔ　ｃｏｎｃｅｎｔｒａｔｅ　ｂｅｃａｕｓｅ　ｍｙ　ｎｅｉｇｈｂｏｕｒｓ　ａｒｅ　ｓｃｒｅａｍｉｎｇ　ａｎｄ　ｗｏｎ’ｔ　ｓｈｕｔ　ｕｐ．



ばかです。


----------



## seliph (Apr 17, 2016)

ECZEMA

WHY


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 17, 2016)

Fingers hurt and I fcked my shoulder up when I was out on a weekend holiday lmao


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 17, 2016)

Weebs and people who think they're so cool when they honestly look stupid. So cringeworthy.


----------



## jiny (Apr 17, 2016)

i want the spotify password


----------



## Heyden (Apr 17, 2016)

dont know what to do for four hours


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm pissed off right now because I saved some food on a plate for myself last night so I can eat it for breakfest the next day. I had just gotten up 15 minutes ago and I see that the lady was taking it apart to put my leftover food in a stir fry. Like how the hell can she got freaking realize it was ON A PLATE and WRAPPED for a reason? How stupid can somone be to not think its for somone? Ugh I hate it when people do stupid chit.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 17, 2016)

Idk why I even bother expecting the apartment to be clean when I come back after being gone for almost 3 days. This is just f**king ridiculous and I can't waaaaiiiittttt until I get away from these dumba** nasty as hell roommates and live by myself.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 17, 2016)

^been there, done that. sucks i know, sorry. ):



paypal is really stressing me out and if i dont get a reply soon from one of their "support" people im gonna flip.


----------



## jiny (Apr 17, 2016)

WELL there's a tornado warning! just great


----------



## kelpy (Apr 18, 2016)

ahh nevermind 
shouldn't have posted this
:^)


----------



## riummi (Apr 18, 2016)

School tomorrow and I have a test on tuesday


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

GREAT! My pokebank days are up and to top it all off I'M ALL OUT OF MONEY! D:<


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 18, 2016)

I should do my English rough draft, but I'm procrastinating (sigh) and my back hurts. IcyHot cream is weird, but smells like nostalgic Asian cream that my parents used on my bruises when I was little... (which is sorta good but bad at the same time, I dunno). Math courses are boring...

;__; I'm kinda bored, maybe I should play more ACNL, but I should do my essay.


----------



## tae (Apr 18, 2016)

mafia is ****ing up my sleeping schedule. oh no.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 18, 2016)

taesaek said:


> mafia is ****ing up my sleeping schedule. oh no.



mafia has taken your soul tae
get out before it's too late


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 18, 2016)

When I'm busy (which is almost always), people who have a lot of free time annoy me so much


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2016)

****ing telemarketing people stop calling me like smh you're numbers doesn't even look legit don't expect me to answer lol.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 18, 2016)

i forgave this friend who used to threaten suicide whenever issues happened & a few weeks passed, he brought up this huge paragraph out of no where regarding my past and personal life and other stuff & i got defensive, we started arguing
long story short i just blocked him and right after, his tumblr post says he wants to jump off a balcony & this is almost the same thing as last time but im extremely worried still? 
hes posted this stuff like 5 other times so idk


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 18, 2016)

Isabella said:


> i forgave this friend who used to threaten suicide whenever issues happened & a few weeks passed, he brought up this huge paragraph out of no where regarding my past and personal life and other stuff & i got defensive, we started arguing
> long story short i just blocked him and right after, his tumblr post says he wants to jump off a balcony & this is almost the same thing as last time but im extremely worried still?
> hes posted this stuff like 5 other times so idk



doesnt sound like this friend is healthy for u. i wouldnt worry about it, and even if something does happen, i wouldnt feel guilty about not doing something.


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

My schedule is messed up again. I dun goofed up


----------



## Heyden (Apr 18, 2016)

im so bored with life


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

Villagers won't stop sending me freaking letters


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2016)

this fish smells like greasy lady parts ew

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok **** this salmon i'll just go down buy something quick for lunch i s2g


----------



## kelpy (Apr 18, 2016)

yeah, go ahead and make a comment about how I "don't do anything"
I mean, come on! I am_ so_ very obviously a slacker!
I'm always taking care of the dogs, giving them food water and love. I do what I'm supposed to do when someone tells me to do it. I actually am still doing school.
You? Well, you're amazing! You do so so so _so_ much for the house, right? You sit around playing video games all day and _might_ do the dishes if someone grills you about it enough, you decided to drop out of doing school aswell. I am so sorry for "not doing enough" for you, the person who _definitely should_ be judging me, a _totally _useless person.
Thanks. It's not like I didn't already feel like crap, or y'know, depressed or anything like that.


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

Pasta said:


> yeah, go ahead and make a comment about how I "don't do anything"
> I mean, come on! I am_ so_ very obviously a slacker!
> I'm always taking care of the dogs, giving them food water and love. I do what I'm supposed to do when someone tells me to do it. I actually am still doing school.
> You? Well, you're amazing! You do so so so _so_ much for the house, right? You sit around playing video games all day and _might_ do the dishes if someone grills you about it enough, you decided to drop out of doing school aswell. I am so sorry for "not doing enough" for you, the person who _definitely should_ be judging me, a _totally _useless person.
> Thanks. It's not like I didn't already feel like crap, or y'know, depressed or anything like that.


Sounds like my older brother...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2016)

omfg these people staying here just leave already, they've been needy and loud and dirty and omfg i just want them to check out already but they're here another night, and I am here tomorrow too and omfg at least i wont be alone tomorrow to deal with them, they're calling like every 2 minutes with something they want


----------



## kelpy (Apr 18, 2016)

Nox said:


> Sounds like my older brother...



it _is_ my older brother
we must be the same person
:^)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 18, 2016)

I think my career counselor gave me the ick

because I feel like sht right now, and she was sick last time I seen her

fml


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm trying to make some money online, but everything sucks. I think it's like Swagbucks or something, and every time I finish a survey and expect to get paid it says: "sorry, you don't qualify." I spent, no joke, like 3 hours doing surveys, and the same thing happened every time.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

Friendzoned again.
HNNGGGG-
Also my friend just got a girlfriend and he literally will not stop bragging about it and I just want to knock his teeth out


----------



## Isabella (Apr 18, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> doesnt sound like this friend is healthy for u. i wouldnt worry about it, and even if something does happen, i wouldnt feel guilty about not doing something.



so yeah nothing happened, i wonder how many more times he's gonna do this to people
i got anxious for no reason


----------



## tae (Apr 18, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Friendzoned again.
> HNNGGGG-
> Also my friend just got a girlfriend and he literally will not stop bragging about it and I just want to knock his teeth out



no support lvl c 4 u.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

taesaek said:


> no support lvl c 4 u.



I see what u did there

I have less chance of supporting than Cordelia and Chrom.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 18, 2016)

im dead
like 4 real


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2016)

mom .... lol im not ungrateful i said you could take the whole pastry i don't need half of it it's so small lmao


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 18, 2016)

Super pissed off right now. I just bought LoZ: Ocarina of Time 3D today brand new, checked the game in the car and it was in there, but when I got home and opened the case it was completely missing. No time frame for someone to steal it. It just disappeared. I checked all over the car, my shorts, in my wallet, in the couch, everywhere in the case, but it's no where to be found. I completely have no idea how it could just disappear like that. It's not possible and I'm really angry I can't find it since I spent $20.


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

Looks like my brother has a cactus shoved up his ass. He can be such a ***** sometimes. I hate it when he gets like that.


----------



## jiny (Apr 18, 2016)

my tv: "TORNADO WARNING.... EVACUATE IMMEDIATELY... WILL END AT 5:25 PM.. STAY SAFE.."

and that creepy ass voice too jfc


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 18, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Super pissed off right now. I just bought LoZ: Ocarina of Time 3D today brand new, checked the game in the car and it was in there, but when I got home and opened the case it was completely missing. No time frame for someone to steal it. It just disappeared. I checked all over the car, my shorts, in my wallet, in the couch, everywhere in the case, but it's no where to be found. I completely have no idea how it could just disappear like that. It's not possible and I'm really angry I can't find it since I spent $20.



Wow, sorry that really sucks  Hope you can find it somehow or find some kind of solution to your problem.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 18, 2016)

ChibiLion said:


> Wow, sorry that really sucks  Hope you can find it somehow or find some kind of solution to your problem.



Thanks. Now I'm just feeling really depressed because I've been searching for it like an hour now and I'm tired from college. I've searched every possible location and I don't understand how it could just disappear like that. It's like losing a $20 bill.

Edit: Phew... Found it. Glad to have that out of the way.


----------



## Albuns (Apr 18, 2016)

This new math teacher is making math more confusing than it already was.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 18, 2016)

kianli said:


> my tv: "TORNADO WARNING.... EVACUATE IMMEDIATELY... WILL END AT 5:25 PM.. STAY SAFE.."
> 
> and that creepy ass voice too jfc



when I was like 8 I would be up at 12 am and one of those "emergency broadcast test" things would come on the tv and I would be scared so bad I'd turn the tv off.
I do hope you're safe tonight though!


----------



## Damniel (Apr 18, 2016)

Just found out Doris Roberts passed away...super sad now.


----------



## riummi (Apr 19, 2016)

I just hit my own nose because i was panicking when this damn moth flew in my face
now i have a bloody nose


----------



## kelpy (Apr 19, 2016)

riummi said:


> I just hit my own nose because i was panicking when this damn moth flew in my face
> now i have a bloody nose



that's some intense panicking

I'm nervous and anxious and scared and idk why


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 19, 2016)

riummi said:


> I just hit my own nose because i was panicking when this damn moth flew in my face
> now i have a bloody nose



I just freaked out because a moth was flying around in the kitchen and I tried to smack it


----------



## Aquari (Apr 19, 2016)

bluestacks is being stupid, ugh!!


----------



## Dim (Apr 19, 2016)

I ****ing hate my brother I swear I just wanna smash his ****ing skull open


----------



## Stil (Apr 19, 2016)

feeling like people hate me on here


----------



## kelpy (Apr 19, 2016)

Infinity said:


> feeling like people hate me on here



D:< who made you feel like that?!
I'll beat them up


----------



## Stil (Apr 19, 2016)

Pasta said:


> D:< who made you feel like that?!
> I'll beat them up



lol nah its just the vibes I get :/

Maybe im just talking to the wrong people.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2016)

i only have 50% battery left on my phone and i didnt bring a charger
and i'm not getting home until 2 pm. and then i have to leave again after like no time and wont get home until at least 3:30 pm and i will have 2 use my phone a lot. im going 2 die. i might be able to get my charger at home and charge it where im goign but uGGhghghgh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)

why do i always wake up too early like smh i don't need to be ready in another 3 hours???


----------



## kelpy (Apr 19, 2016)

Infinity said:


> lol nah its just the vibes I get :/
> 
> Maybe im just talking to the wrong people.



I get the same vibes a lot. And I don't even talk to people on here much at all :|


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2016)

lm a o that's not how it works
you dont eat 2 carrots and BAM your depression is cured
leave??
thx


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> lm a o that's not how it works
> you dont eat 2 carrots and BAM your depression is cured
> leave??
> thx



the fuq ...

also ugh im so not hungry but ugh i should probs eat more >>


----------



## Dim (Apr 19, 2016)

Infinity said:


> lol nah its just the vibes I get :/
> 
> Maybe im just talking to the wrong people.


I get that feeling to, but not on THIS site...


----------



## Heyden (Apr 19, 2016)

STOP INFRACTING ME


----------



## Peter (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm stuck inside writing an essay and it's such a nice day outside for the first time in months


----------



## Cudon (Apr 19, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> lm a o that's not how it works
> you dont eat 2 carrots and BAM your depression is cured
> leave??
> thx


Don't underestimate the power of carrots. Carrots are tastey.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 19, 2016)

There was a waiter in a resaurant I was eating at earlier who kept glancing at me while I ate... It was so unnerving ugh.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 19, 2016)

Still being reminded of that one guy who ditched me for a dumb game about Skeletons.

Eughhhhhh


----------



## aericell (Apr 19, 2016)

I have senior interviews today


----------



## Vandolphvibar09 (Apr 19, 2016)

My internet is screwing up today for some reason.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 19, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> There was a waiter in a resaurant I was eating at earlier who kept glancing at me while I ate... It was so unnerving ugh.



"Must... resist... taking plate away... before they're done eating..."


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> "Must... resist... taking plate away... before they're done eating..."



omg honestly tho some waiters r like this..,,. it is so stressful....


----------



## Cudon (Apr 19, 2016)

I should really start eating more regularly. Eating twice every 24h isnt exactly healthy. 
Mby I wouldn't feel as weak as I do now if I did..



Also idk why this is bothering me atm, but I really hate the whole extroverted and introverted thing, since I feel like it over simplifies. I'm anti social as hell but I cannot relate to most things about introversion, and the way it's explained is almost pretentious. Especially the whole ''recharging'' thing. I mean...  I want out of a social situation really quickly, but it's mostly to just bugger off and leave a situation that's uncomfortable & to do something I like instead. Nothing to do about some bs ''recharging''.


----------



## boujee (Apr 19, 2016)

I need to pee.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2016)

my music taste is so bad
ive listened to nightcore, against the current, covers of pop songs, rock covers of pop songs, jpop and the same fkn song by sum 41 for the last few days and im so tired of this the next step will b to lsten to some shrek soundtrack  i swear it will happen ):


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 19, 2016)

My printer needs more ink.. The office store is kinda far from here and the weather is finally better but I just don't wanna go


----------



## Vandolphvibar09 (Apr 19, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> My printer needs more ink.. The office store is kinda far from here and the weather is finally better but I just don't wanna go



I know that feel...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)

my mom like yeah stop taking everything literally and seriously.. i hope our friend doesn't blurt crap out then i'm not gonna go there again lol >>


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 19, 2016)

Please no college tomorrow... I could BARELY stay awake on Monday. My Accounting class goes by so slow that it feels like someone froze time during it.


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Apr 19, 2016)

Windows 10 won't run the games I want to play!  It won't run Rome and its expansions.  I want my lovely, reliable Windows 7 back, that would run games from last century!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)

Cosmic Gerbil said:


> Windows 10 won't run the games I want to play!  It won't run Rome and won't properly run Pok?mon trading card game online.  I want my lovely, reliable Windows 7 back, that would run games from last century!



this is why im never upgrading., i have 8.1 on my laptop meow and ugh if i ever get a new cpu i hope i can get a win 7 license or sht someplace.


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm seriously looking to buy Windows 7 back, or at least 8.1.  My mate has 8.1, so I warned him not to upgrade to 10.  All those fancy apps and it can't run the games I want.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)

Cosmic Gerbil said:


> I'm seriously looking to buy Windows 7 back, or at least 8.1.  My mate has 8.1, so I warned him not to upgrade to 10.  All those fancy apps and it can't run the games I want.



yeah i mean 8.1 is tolerable.. 10 seems like utter rubbish.

yeah be careful about regular updates as well though seems they are trying to sneak that sht into the automatic "needed" files.


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Apr 19, 2016)

7 was definitely the best, then before that, XP.  

Ugh, you mean that white window thing that appears on your toolbar and keeps trying to make you upgrade to Windows 10?

No wonder 10 is free, it's so useless, lol.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 19, 2016)

I bought all three paths of Fire Emblem: Fates and every Youtube video I watch spams me with DLC Map Pack 1 advertisements. Like "I'M BROKE YOU ALREADY TOOK ALL MY MONEY SMH"


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)

Cosmic Gerbil said:


> 7 was definitely the best, then before that, XP.
> 
> Ugh, you mean that white window thing that appears on your toolbar and keeps trying to make you upgrade to Windows 10?
> 
> No wonder 10 is free, it's so useless, lol.



Not that, part of Windows Update that is usually a good thing to keep sht up to date, seems they are including 10 in that at some point


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Apr 19, 2016)

Ah, got ya!  Lol, no thanks to that, I'm going to monitor my updates like crazy.  Got to make sure 10 doesn't sneak in!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)

Ikr, for real I don't care if my updates are old now I don't want fcking 10 to go there too now..


----------



## Locket (Apr 19, 2016)

My head hurts AND ITS NOT LEAVING ME ALONE



Spoiler:  Story time!



So yesterday, I had the worst freaking headache EVER.

I had my head on my arm, and I was reading a book. This kid comes up and tries to scare me (scaring me usually doesn't work)

And it was a boy, kinda cute but annoying and I now very much dislike him


----------



## Dim (Apr 19, 2016)

I hate it how my brother and his friend keep saying to me, "You don't do anything!" like stfu and get off my ass. Worry about yourself.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 19, 2016)

My period is supposed to last 11 days and ugh I just don't want it. The cramps hurt and I still can't believe that I had a period last month that lasted 24 days.


----------



## Dim (Apr 19, 2016)

Wolfgang just asked me to catch him a pop-eyed goldfish. You're breaking my balls Wolfgang.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wolfgang: "It's pretty common I think"

Really? Cause I just looked it up and it up on the wikia and it said they are scarce.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm _*this close*_





_ *this close*_

_*this close*_

to losing my sht and being done with it all

smh and they didn't even read the full text.... this is why I have a love/hate relationship with the internet and technology :/


----------



## milkyi (Apr 19, 2016)

lmao I'm sorry I'm not perfect


----------



## Aquari (Apr 19, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> lmao I'm sorry I'm not perfect



what happened to you prof. pic, bud??


----------



## milkyi (Apr 19, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> what happened to you prof. pic, bud??



I took it away


----------



## boujee (Apr 19, 2016)

it feels like I'm about to go through that self loathing phase again-like I can feel it coming but I'm trying ever so hard to advoid it. I enjoy getting art of my ocs but now I'm like "eh".


----------



## Cudon (Apr 19, 2016)

Cosmic Gerbil said:


> Ah, got ya!  Lol, no thanks to that, I'm going to monitor my updates like crazy.  Got to make sure 10 doesn't sneak in!


I fell asleep once and the ''download in x min'' set off lol.. Woke up to me getting w10. Cancelled it just in time though. The whole ''upgrade to window 10 now!'' stuff is really devious. They literally hid the somewhat of a cancel button under the UI that most people won't notice.

There are some fixes online though and iirc I did one of them after being bombarded with the ''download in x min'' nonsense and so far I'm spared, but none of them seem to be like 100% sure about working :x


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 19, 2016)

Paypal is a ****ing joke of a company.

Gives me an error every time I tried sending money and says to try again later. SO I kept trying. Asked contionsously to any rep as to why I'm getting an error, nobody answers me or fixes the error then they take out over $200 of my bank account?

What a ****ing joke.


----------



## boujee (Apr 19, 2016)

Alexi said:


> Paypal is a ****ing joke of a company.
> 
> Gives me an error every time I tried sending money and says to try again later. SO I kept trying. Asked contionsously to any rep as to why I'm getting an error, nobody answers me or fixes the error then they take out over $200 of my bank account?
> 
> What a ****ing joke.




I've been getting the same error as well. When I try sending a payment I get the error saying I can't send at this moment or to try again later despite the fact that I have money on all my available payment options. I file a ticket and they responded that it has to do with their server(?). Basically, if your transactions fall out of rhythm, you get a limit restriction. So if you were, let's say, spend around 20-30, PayPal will just assume that that's the amount you usually go with. When you start making bigger purchases, the server will review your account and create a restriction believing that someone is hacking your account or whatever. You can usually try sending again in a hour or two later.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 19, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I've been getting the same error as well. When I try sending a payment I get the error saying I can't send at this moment or to try again later despite the fact that I have money on all my available payment options. I file a ticket and they responded that it has to do with their server(?). Basically, if your transactions fall out of rhythm, you get a limit restriction. So if you were, let's say, spend around 20-30, PayPal will just assume that that's the amount you usually go with. When you start making bigger purchases, the server will review your account and create a restriction believing that someone is hacking your account or whatever. You can usually try sending again in a hour or two later.



Damn. Even so, I always send around $8-$15. this time it was $10, but I'm glad I'm not the only one getting the error - thanks for the info.
Now I'm just hoping they reverse all the charges >_<


----------



## kelpy (Apr 19, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I should really start eating more regularly. Eating twice every 24h isnt exactly healthy.
> Mby I wouldn't feel as weak as I do now if I did..



I do this too. I can't really explain it, it's like either I eat a really tiny snack or go hungry. My brain just doesn't remember to eat most of the time.
Oh well.


----------



## boujee (Apr 19, 2016)

Alexi said:


> Damn. Even so, I always send around $8-$15. this time it was $10, but I'm glad I'm not the only one getting the error - thanks for the info.
> Now I'm just hoping they reverse all the charges >_<




It's a pain. If your transaction still doesn't work, wait a bit more and send in small amounts(10, 15, 20, etc).


----------



## Cudon (Apr 19, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I do this too. I can't really explain it, it's like either I eat a really tiny snack or go hungry. My brain just doesn't remember to eat most of the time.
> Oh well.


Yeah and it's like, not a problem for the most part. But then there are times when all of a sudden the hunger hits me and I have to force myself to eat while so hungry that my appetite is entirely gone. It's weird.


----------



## mother of all llamas (Apr 19, 2016)

I thought I was finished with all my remanning school work but I just realised I still have 1 assessment left =_=lll


----------



## kelpy (Apr 20, 2016)

ap


----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2016)

oh my ******* god i hate this

i want the messenger app so bad so i can be in the group chat with my friends but my mom said no. i tried making a group chat with the messenging app that already comes with the phone, no one bothers to reply. i asked my mom again and told her the story and she still said no. i can't stand this. the only group app i can get is whatsapp, but my friends say "no it's a stalker app" and im just ugh.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 20, 2016)

Ah, ****ing kill me. The whole ''3 houses max in one of the 20 acres in the map'' thing might just **** me over. My new town has this big section where everyone lives in a symmetrical arrange and while it takes 1/3 of the map I might still not be able to fit my last villager in where I want her. I really might need to do the dumb 16 cycle to move someones house.
Wish I knew for sure, but idk how to draw the dumb acres.


----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2016)

the least they could do is let me get the app i mean it's my birthday um


----------



## kassie (Apr 20, 2016)

world chef is taking over my life help


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

i need to fiddle with tax return paper hope that stock site works now ugh


----------



## honey.dew (Apr 20, 2016)

It's been 2 weeks. I hope you're happy now, happy now with that other girl..


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 20, 2016)

transsphobessss in my school Im A TOtally Chill Person


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

ok so the hell im only getting back that little... uh the ****


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 20, 2016)

I can't stop


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

******** counting sht like uh you have some stuff filled in already so wtf do i have to count???


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 20, 2016)

Ugh I'm so freaking pissed at how almost everyone in my group is finding use for this complicated chemistry equation we don't honestly need. I read the manual multiple times and I understand how to compute for this and that and I'm pretty sure we don't need that fancy equation, but it's their judgement whether to believe me or not lmao. Everything I'm trying to explain is from the manual so I don't see why they wont believe me ugh


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 20, 2016)

It's supposed to rain all day but the temps are only going to get hotter??? Today is going to be the most disgusting, humid, and muggy day. Thank you Texas


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

stupid weather here as well like get warm already??


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 20, 2016)

Moko said:


> stupid weather here as well like get warm already??



Please trade with me. It felt like a hot summer day yesterday.


----------



## ellarella (Apr 20, 2016)

i bought canned chickpeas, and it was the most insufferable smell i've ever smelled when i opened it, but it somehow still tasted good in my food. i'm never buying canned anything ever again


----------



## Peter (Apr 20, 2016)

I can hear a weird static-y sound in my bedroom. It kind of sounds like when you turn a speaker up to full volume without anything playing through it, and now I'm scared that a really loud song is going to start playing or s/t


----------



## seliph (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm dizzy and queezy and in pain and HOOOOO boy im die



Pxter said:


> I can hear a weird static-y sound in my bedroom. It kind of sounds like when you turn a speaker up to full volume without anything playing through it, and now I'm scared that a really loud song is going to start playing or s/t



The silent hill nurses are in ur closet


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

mom uh stop acting like an ass you know my situation with dad stop licking his ****ing ass all the time.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 20, 2016)

i wanna play stardew valley but i still dont have it im gonna have to buy it soon im just too laz.y...
i dont wanna go to school tomorrow buti  will really bother everyone if i dont go so i have to go ithink


----------



## boujee (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm in a chipper mood to cook a lot of sht and be around my family.
I'm currently chopping cheese to make bake Marconi along with a few other entree's and sides. But then they'll give me a headache afterwards but Ayye, 420 blaze it.


----------



## Dactal (Apr 20, 2016)

strap in your set belt boys and girls it looks like were going into the deep end;

death


----------



## Peter (Apr 20, 2016)

it's really stuffy in my room right now, i have the window open but it feels like there is no air in here at all


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 20, 2016)

its very hard to read sometimes because some of the letters in the words switch around and its killing me @______@ i even write like that now sometimes and i just wanna stab my writing hand and be like
 no 
bad 
 no mixing up letters


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 20, 2016)

yukiihara said:


> its very hard to read sometimes because some of the letters in the words switch around and its killing me @______@ i even write like that now sometimes and i just wanna stab my writing hand and be like
> no
> bad
> no mixing up letters



You're dyslexic? So is that boy I like //wiggles eyebrows


----------



## Dim (Apr 20, 2016)

I ****ing hate it when my brothers use my **** without asking for my permission. Especially my play stations when I CLEARLY PAID MY HARD EARNED MONEY ON IT! I see my older brother taking my ps3 and I asked him multiple times "What are you doing? What are you doing? What are you doing?" and he doesn't ****ing answer me. I swear they have no repect for me or my ****. -___-


----------



## Hbear (Apr 20, 2016)

I love how I'm not allowed to get another used ACNL game, but my boyfriend can buy a 44$ game... I earned enough tips to pay for it, but now it was to pay for his ****ing game. Life is great and fair I love it


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 20, 2016)

Hbear said:


> I love how I'm not allowed to get another used ACNL game, but my boyfriend can buy a 44$ game... I earned enough tips to pay for it, but now it was to pay for his ****ing game. Life is great and fair I love it



Uh... you were the one who made the thread about him controlling your hair right? From this it really does sound like he's a controlling person. Why would your money have to go towards his game?


----------



## Dim (Apr 20, 2016)

Hbear said:


> I love how I'm not allowed to get another used ACNL game, but my boyfriend can buy a 44$ game... I earned enough tips to pay for it, but now it was to pay for his ****ing game. Life is great and fair I love it


You should probably talk to your boyfriend about how you feel. It seems he has a lot of control in your relationship.


----------



## boujee (Apr 20, 2016)

ugh
paypal fcking scks


----------



## Heyden (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm gonna spend my whole day doing my art asssignment ughhh


----------



## boujee (Apr 20, 2016)

"twincest is the best cest"


----------



## Locket (Apr 21, 2016)

My cousin found my 4 year old pics

I was so ugly


----------



## Limon (Apr 21, 2016)

Every time I go to type in this site I always type thebelltree.... because of the title up on the top _* 'The Bell Tree Forums'*_. I rarely go on here despite being a 'senior member' and this annoys me.


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

Every time I try to log out of a site the page freezes. Wtf is going on????


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 21, 2016)

Nox said:


> Every time I try to log out of a site the page freezes. Wtf is going on????



You can never leave....

My lazy self has got to get back in the gym


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> You can never leave....
> 
> My lazy self has got to get back in the gym


I guess so. I checked the "remember me" thing so it wouldn't automatically log me off! D;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind I can clear cookies/cache to log myself out although I still can't log myself out the normal way. My web browser sucks! :c


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

******** tax return page .. like bruh you already counted most for me why do we have to fiddle with even more advanced crap.. siiiigh..

also stiff shoulders why


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2016)

PayPal gives me a headache. Anyone got a google wallet? So I can send money to you and you can send to my PayPal? 

is this allowed lol


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

omg this girl just got done apologizing to me and now she's all up in my grill again. blockedt.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 21, 2016)

Frog muscles are so hard to study ugh jakdlfkshag
(The bones are okay though)


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm worried about my grades this semester. I just want to pass. ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

lemon fanta is life send help


----------



## ellarella (Apr 21, 2016)

this is the third time i'm booted to the main menu in dark souls 3 because i lost connection to steam, why'd they add such an annoying feature


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

Moko said:


> lemon fanta is life send help



are you kidding me that's the worst fanta there is


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

focus said:


> are you kidding me that's the worst fanta there is



cala-te >> it's the best fanta ever doooood. aside from elderflower but they quit that crap here sadly


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 21, 2016)

when I come on tbt for the first time and have like 6 PM's from the same person about absolutely nothing.
now my inbox is full and ugh. just a pain.


also I told off paypal on their facebook site and called them out for helping out others who posted on their wall cause they dont wanna look bad, said ive been private messaging them for the past 3 days and nothing.
they still havent helped me.

paypal = ****
js.


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

lol everything is irritating me right now but i just had ice cream which makes up for it


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 21, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> PayPal gives me a headache. Anyone got a google wallet? So I can send money to you and you can send to my PayPal?
> 
> is this allowed lol



o i just saw this
unfortunately no i dont. 
have you tried amazon payments? i havent but i heard theyre decent.


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2016)

Alexi said:


> o i just saw this
> unfortunately no i dont.
> have you tried amazon payments? i havent but i heard theyre decent.




Nope. There's also a site called Square cash. The only accounts I have are from PayPal, Google wallet, and square cash.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 21, 2016)

I just got a warning on here.
It was like a kick in the stomach


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> I just got a warning on here.
> It was like a kick in the stomach



been there done that. )x most ppl have gotten one so you dont need to feel like ur a bad person or anything : o


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> I just got a warning on here.
> It was like a kick in the stomach



i've gotten one too aha dont stress about it
i got 5 warnings on these other forums i used to go on within the first 2 weeks lol i should really keep my mouth shut no?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

people down the grocery store obviously not understanding you have to be a member of their discount thing to get discounts or just being asses about stuff that is written out already aah

- - - Post Merge - - -

ffffff so you need 10 regular wheat the **** not my fault they were quality crops smh


----------



## kelpy (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm shaking for no reason other than I'm probably cold inside but not outside?
Like you know when you start shaking while you're drinking something cold because your body is really cold inside but not outside? yeah that's what's happening


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2016)

I just made a 100 dollar purchase and I still can't send 10 dollars on PayPal? What the ***


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm scared to get a warning on here. I don't want to get in trouble :C


----------



## Cudon (Apr 21, 2016)

A bunch of ****. 


Spoiler



I feel nauseous and have a bunch of swedish hw for tmrw cuz the teacher is an ahole. Also totally missed my only chance to do a vocal exam she had for us this week and I doubt she'll let me redo. 
Might just skip again but its the 2nd week of this period and I will already have 2 of the 3 allowed absences in like 3 courses only cuz of skipping 2 days due to feeling sick ))

All of a sudden a bunch of guys have a weird crush-like interest in me and its kind of annoying. Id be fine with it if they werent so unsubtle about it. It makes me so uncomfy seeing them turn around to stare and breathing weird. Also this might be an attitude problem but i dont really take it as a compliment. About half of the guys are generically good looking and im generally not the type of person these people would be into, so i automatically take it as desperation. its also very possible they could consider me a low hanging fruit considering that im quiet and never talk to anybody. idk theres also the fact that theres not much reasons to be into me considering that i dont share anything about myself.

the game course im taking is kind of sucking. its a fascinating course but i dont feel comfy being there. i have a bunch of issues when it comes to expressing myself and ive always looked down on my own interests so i automatically assume im barely a gamer and theyre uber gamers or whatever, makes me feel uncomfy being there. also a lot of the people there are really obnoxious.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)

meh i totally don't want to ask him for help but i guess i have to bc i have no ****ing idea


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

i have german homework for tomorrow ):<<<<<<


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

i hate j. cole's voice but i love his songs. so hard to take him seriously when he sounds like he's holding back a cough all the time ):


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 21, 2016)

Nevermind lol


----------



## jiny (Apr 21, 2016)

i swear they get mad for the dumbest reasons.. they got mad because they came out in my snapchat?? wtf.

- - - Post Merge - - -

like lmao i didn't even notice until they pointed it out lol sorry


----------



## Hbear (Apr 21, 2016)

i'm so upset so the point where i'm feeling horribly nauseous and shaky and i have no idea why. well i sorta do but it's a stupid reason. oh well


----------



## Limon (Apr 21, 2016)

Existing is bothering me.


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 21, 2016)

overbearing parents 
i can make my own decisions what the fcking *** leaf me alone, wouldya?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also scammers on this site
i thought they were hard to come by 
but whaddya know
_where's my stuff_


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 21, 2016)

i feel so mad and sad at the same time. 

listening to nirvana is such a mood swing


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

My mom STILL hasn't been looking for a therapist for me. -___-


----------



## Locket (Apr 21, 2016)

I cut my foot and Im pretty sure theres a rock in it.

Help?

(it hurts bad)


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 21, 2016)

being tired and lazy when i know damn well i can't be


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 22, 2016)

I find it pretty annoying when people go on facebook and complain about strangers coming into their town without permission. Yea I'm aware of people who cut trees and steal hybrids but the guy did no harm to your town so stop shaming him and get a grip!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

my throat is itchy ugh

*gulps down whisky*


----------



## Cudon (Apr 22, 2016)

Naomi's house pisses me off lol. Her house has these 2 disgusting shirts which are part of her original decor and they don't even fit the colors of her house much. Such a first world problem but still.


----------



## Peter (Apr 22, 2016)

urban outfitters stopped selling the incense smell i love and now i'm cherishing the last few sticks i have lmao

my room will never smell the same again


----------



## Limon (Apr 22, 2016)

I feel annoyed even though everythings fine.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 22, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I find it pretty annoying when people go on facebook and complain about strangers coming into their town without permission. Yea I'm aware of people who cut trees and steal hybrids but the guy did no harm to your town so stop shaming him and get a grip!!



I'm crying because I thought you were talking about a real life town until the word "hybrids"


----------



## boujee (Apr 22, 2016)

I want to go back to Italy.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

i want more booze and crisps but ugh.


----------



## tae (Apr 22, 2016)

i hate flying alone, but damn i look good 2day.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 22, 2016)

*sees an art shop in the museum shop that has art i really like and can afford*

*cries because the person who made the thread hasn't posted in that thread in like a month, so they're probably not taking any more requests*

i just want art for my many ocs that either don't have enough art or don't have any art at all ;-;


----------



## tae (Apr 22, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> *sees an art shop in the museum shop that has art i really like and can afford*
> 
> *cries because the person who made the thread hasn't posted in that thread in like a month, so they're probably not taking any more requests*
> 
> i just want art for my many ocs that either don't have enough art or don't have any art at all ;-;




try to pm them? maybe they're just busty and if you pm them nicely they'll look into doing something for you?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 22, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i hate flying alone, but damn i look good 2day.



i bet you always look good tho

i'm having really bad anxiety thinking of my work shift today but then again i get a lot of anxiety on the days leading to this shift so i don't think i've been good this whole week :^)


----------



## Locket (Apr 22, 2016)

I hurt :')

I think my band-aid came off though


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 22, 2016)

It's Friday, but I'm so tired and I'm not even doing anything. What a waste.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

Shoulda gotten more beer oh well I guess I have lemon fanta.....


----------



## jiny (Apr 22, 2016)

i don't want to go to saturday tutoring ****


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 22, 2016)

Sweaty and I forgot what I was gonna do


----------



## Locket (Apr 22, 2016)

In every single class, we are asked to find a group.

Me, being the friendless person, never find a group because I am that one quiet nerd that has no friends in my classes.


----------



## jiny (Apr 22, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> In every single class, we are asked to find a group.
> 
> Me, being the friendless person, never find a group because I am that one quiet nerd that has no friends in my classes.



SAME


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 22, 2016)

I read spoilers for a movie and now I really want to watch it arrgh


----------



## riummi (Apr 22, 2016)

ap exams and finals are coming up...
also i need to save money for fanime ovo but i dont think i'll be able to save fast enough


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm shocked to realize that people on this forum won't take it seriously when it comes to talking about otherworldly creatures or non-human beings, let alone actually admitting what you are. I suppose I shouldn't believe you when you say you're human?!


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 23, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> In every single class, we are asked to find a group.
> 
> Me, being the friendless person, never find a group because I am that one quiet nerd that has no friends in my classes.



Meanwhile I get assigned a group because I just don't talk to anyone in my class


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

We need dish soap, there's like no clean silverware
My dad
My dad again


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I'm shocked to realize that people on this forum won't take it seriously when it comes to talking about otherworldly creatures or non-human beings, let alone actually admitting what you are. I suppose I shouldn't believe you when you say you're human?!



Yeah like I'm an attack chopper and nobody believes me like wtf


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 23, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Yeah like I'm an attack chopper and nobody believes me like wtf



IKR? Why is it that ya always gotta be human? Like how close minded and ignorant is that right? lol Anyways do you mean like a transformer cyborg or like a super ninja?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Yeah like I'm an attack chopper and nobody believes me like wtf



I believe you Ajau ;]


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> IKR? Why is it that ya always gotta be human? Like how close minded and ignorant is that right? lol Anyways do you mean like a transformer cyborg or like a super ninja?



wow that was so close minded
I'm just a straight up attack chopper
don't talk to me anymore we can't be friends


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 23, 2016)

Sparro said:


> wow that was so close minded
> I'm just a straight up attack chopper
> don't talk to me anymore we can't be friends



What? I asked you a question and that makes me close minded? I'm confused...


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> What? I asked you a question and that makes me close minded? I'm confused...



offended
triggered
im just an attack chopper god
what is there to ask
it's like i would ask you whether you were a salmon or a lobster


----------



## acnl t (Apr 23, 2016)

Alright, Sparro, its one thing to find someone's belief weird, but its too far when you are publicly shaming them for it.
Hulavuta did nothing to offend you


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 23, 2016)

acnl t said:


> Alright, Sparro, its one thing to find someone's belief weird, but its too far when you are publicly shaming them for it.
> Hulavuta did nothing to offend you



god fine
sorry hulavuta


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 23, 2016)

Sparro said:


> god fine
> sorry hulavuta



Apology accepted! Also some people may not know the difference between a salmon and a mermaid so I would happly explain that to anyone. It's nothing to get offended about.


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

cut my lip and it hurts like a btch


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

I want more rice but im too lazy to get up


----------



## kelpy (Apr 23, 2016)

like what do you have 2 personalities we were laughing about vince vaughn's face on a mountain 3 hours ago and now you're all snippy with me? I'm not "being weird," you're the one being weird. I don't understand. I just don't.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

My head hurts, there's so many things I want to say, but I know you won't like it and I won't even have anyone to turn to who I can trust..


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

my lip cut is bleeding again wtf chill


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 23, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> My head hurts, there's so many things I want to say, but I know you won't like it and I won't even have anyone to turn to who I can trust..



You can trust me. PM me if you need to vent


----------



## kelpy (Apr 23, 2016)

I need to calm down so I can sleep but I can't
I feel genuine hurt in my heart :|

why am I so worried about this
it doesn't even matter
sometimes I just wish I wasn't so stupid about things all the time

like actually what is wrong with me?


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 23, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I need to calm down so I can sleep but I can't
> I feel genuine hurt in my heart :|
> 
> why am I so worried about this
> ...



Awww Pasta

You make me depressed every time you post because I literally feel almost identical to most of the stuff you say

Nothing's wrong with you. To make mistakes is perfectly normal and human, please don't stress yourself out. it makes me sad


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 23, 2016)

Slept good last night and couldn't stay up after eating because I was so full so I passes out and slept in the night, so when I got up this morning I stayed up a few hours with full intention to go to sleep once I my boyfriend went to work and get up before I had to work tonight so I wouldn't be miserable. But I popped right up after 4 and couldn't for the life of me go back to sleep. I never get good sleep on my monday because I screw up my sleep schedule like every weekend now so I can spend time with my boyfriend and it's slowly killing me. I love him to death and love having time with him but it just makes work miserable...


----------



## Cudon (Apr 23, 2016)

I gotta drag my ass to the store before 5pm and buy a schoolbook. Mehhhhhhhh


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

we're going on a school trip this monday to this charity(?? it's kind of a charity but it's also home to many poor/mentally disabled children and families so idk what to call it sorry english is not my first language) and i haven't bought any gifts for the people there yet and i can't go tomorrow because i have school (and i have to bring the stuff tomorrow anyways so) wow i need to buy something quick
i also forgot to bring grocery store giftcards for them why am i so lazy


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2016)

period well better now then next weekend though so i'll stfu.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 23, 2016)

I get so irritated when people are surprised my boyfriend is my boyfriend, because he is a very handsome tall and thin man that many women find attractive and he compliments constantly and girls always flirting with him, and I am a short and fat girl, so people instantly are surprised we're together. Like f*** right off with that, just because I am bigger we're not allowed to be head over heals in love with each other?


----------



## Cudon (Apr 23, 2016)

I bought reeses cups after hearing that reeses chocolate tastes barely like chocolate and reminds non-americans of puke due to the ingredient used. And tbh I'm kinda disappointed cuz it didnt taste like puke and didnt taste especially bad either, it just tasted sugary low quality and the chocolate didn't taste chocolatey. Meh


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

focus said:


> we're going on a school trip this monday to this charity(?? it's kind of a charity but it's also home to many poor/mentally disabled children and families so idk what to call it sorry english is not my first language) and i haven't bought any gifts for the people there yet and i can't go tomorrow because i have school (and i have to bring the stuff tomorrow anyways so) wow i need to buy something quick
> i also forgot to bring grocery store giftcards for them why am i so lazy



done and done! ayyee


----------



## Jikyul (Apr 23, 2016)

Getting discouraged seeing other peoples towns and thinking wow
i wish mine could be that awesome.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

Pimples


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 23, 2016)

Today is prom and I am not going, I am just seeing all these prep photos from friends and I am getting very jealous


----------



## jiny (Apr 23, 2016)

my friends said they were going to go to tutoring too but THEY WEREN'T THERE


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2016)

ok **** so mom is free on tuesday well then monday or wednesday aah


----------



## kelpy (Apr 23, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Awww Pasta
> 
> You make me depressed every time you post because I literally feel almost identical to most of the stuff you say
> 
> Nothing's wrong with you. To make mistakes is perfectly normal and human, please don't stress yourself out. it makes me sad



D: lol I'm sorry, thank you for caring though
you're too nice heheh.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

My boob itches


----------



## boujee (Apr 23, 2016)

I blew $475 so fast
holy sht


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 23, 2016)

Playing a game of ball hockey in a league against a good team when you have 10 players total including the goalie isn't desirable

Three defense and five forwards total, we had to move some of the defenders up to forward else we'd have enough for a single line without changes

Even if we won, it doesn't mean I'm not tired out of my mind and feel incapable of moving


----------



## kyoko xo (Apr 23, 2016)

i can't change my username
bleheheh


----------



## jiny (Apr 23, 2016)

my freaking 3ds broke when i was planning to do some cycling for quick tbt...


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

****ing Elise moved in from my brother's town. ****ing perfect -____-


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

it's so cold and there are no blankets around. im too lazy to get up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh **** 18k post.


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 24, 2016)

kianli said:


> it's so cold and there are no blankets around. im too lazy to get up.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh **** 18k post.



Looks like you're finally gonna catch up with me! Ayyye

I'm honestly fine with that lmao it just means you have as little life as I do
jk im worse

---

My ankle hurts like hell from ball hockey, so much so I can barely move. I can't grab the adhesive wrap because nobody is home and I can't move


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

I drank too much Mtn. Dew and now I need to pee


----------



## kelpy (Apr 24, 2016)

the terrible stomach feeling is back.
why?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Pasta said:


> the terrible stomach feeling is back.
> why?



D:
rip


----------



## kelpy (Apr 24, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> D:
> rip



the worst part is that its not physical, its just a feeling :|
I honestly don't know why its there now, I haven't been thinking about anything that usually causes it
sigh


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm selling my only two good collectibles
Then buying a swirl


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2016)

so sleepy


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

I've been staying up till midnight for the last week..
Been feeling sick too


----------



## Mariah (Apr 24, 2016)

My dog puked on my mattress. Now I need a new mattress. I sleep on the floor anyway and have been doing so for two years now, but I'd like one so I can get nice sheets for it.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 24, 2016)

I spilled a huge cup of iced tea on the floor ugh my money was wasted and it's so hard to clean it since it's this huge puddle


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 24, 2016)

Another day where I didn't get much sleep... I thought this would be my easy short week but the nights just seem a million times longer when I am running on no sleep... Going to try to take some sleeping meds tomorrow to get to sleep and hopefully stay that way for a full cycle because everyone wanted to wake me up today...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)

Lucid nightmares CAN YOU NOT???? **** it


----------



## boujee (Apr 24, 2016)

I accidentally brought the wrong cheese dip. I wanted the one with the peppers but now I got this smooth and creamy one. I wanted spice, not this kiddie sht.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 24, 2016)

I have a ukulele..
but I haven't touched it in so long

and that, of course, makes me feel bad


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)

also i should play dual destinies more.. it's a good game but i gotta sit with a walkthrough smh dumb game


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Just spent 650 bells
Also SCHOOL


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

Trying to stay up to fix my schedule but it's killing me ugggh


----------



## cIementine (Apr 24, 2016)

i'm addicted to pink lemonade lucozade


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

My face itches


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)

i need to fix tax return paper crap next week ****


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 24, 2016)

So tired


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2016)

I feel like...I could burst..


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 24, 2016)

I bought the Dead or Alive 5 Plus version of the game for the Vita, but it's missing a lot of the favorite characters I used on the PS4 version. I only bought it because it was on sale and now I kind of regret it. If I knew it was going to be missing so many characters I would have passed.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 24, 2016)

let me put spaces in my god damn username


----------



## inkling (Apr 24, 2016)

i want to die


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 24, 2016)

What's with everyone liking each others butthurt comments all the time

Guess I'm butthurt about the butthurt people so it cancels out and everything is great


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 24, 2016)

inkling said:


> i want to die



same with you bro


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 24, 2016)

Why does everyone want to die


----------



## Elov (Apr 24, 2016)

Just had my first lucid dream, and my second lucid dream last night... They weren't very pleasant. I'm afraid I might have another...


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 24, 2016)

It makes me angry when a person talks about how another person shouldn't do this or can't say that while acting like he never made any poor decisions before when they most certainly have in the past? I really cannot stand hypocrites! (not saying any names) *cough*


----------



## Heyden (Apr 24, 2016)

should i do it or nah


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 24, 2016)

Heyden said:


> should i do it or nah



It's your choice. Remember to use protection


----------



## Albuns (Apr 24, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Why does everyone want to die



Because this generation is crap.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> It's your choice. Remember to use protection



how do mermaids know about this


COOK YOU DELICIOUS RIBS, COOK
The smell is torturing me


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 24, 2016)

Heyden said:


> should i do it or nah



do it


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Why does everyone want to die



Because they're 10-14 years old


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 24, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> how do mermaids know about this
> 
> 
> COOK YOU DELICIOUS RIBS, COOK
> The smell is torturing me



I didn't start out as a mermaid tbh. Being here for a few years you can't avoid learning certain things.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

I wait for the day Hulavuta posts in the wdyll thread


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 24, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I wait for the day Hulavuta posts in the wdyll thread



You mean the weed day thread? Will that be an achievement of some kind?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 24, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I wait for the day Hulavuta posts in the wdyll thread



This is the best post in human existence.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> You mean the weed day thread? Will that be an achievement of some kind?



no, the What Do You Look Like threaf

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> This is the best post in human existence.



then it won't qualify for Miss Magical Mermaid


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 24, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> no, the What Do You Look Like threaf
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



In due time...


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

don't want to go to school tomorrow but at the same time i do what is life anymore


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

I ****ing hate people!


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 24, 2016)

Nox said:


> I ****ing hate people!



Come join me in the deep blue sea. Screw the human race! Who needs em?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Come join me in the deep blue sea. Screw the human race! Who needs em?



aquarium animals


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 24, 2016)

My accounting project that's due Wednesday is kind of souring my mood. I don't know how easy it will be to get done so I always over-stress about them.


----------



## boujee (Apr 24, 2016)

tmw you when commission a art and they just disappear


----------



## kelpy (Apr 24, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> tmw you when commission a art and they just disappear



that sucks. I hope you can get in touch with them soon about it
(unless they're a scammer, if so that sucks even worse)

we went to see zootopia and now a wallet has disappeared. I can't help but feel responsible. If I hadn't suggested we go to the movie theatre it wouldn't have happened.
zootopia wasn't even that good.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 24, 2016)

My head hurts


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

Paranoid I still have glass shards in my hands.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

So many dishes to do..
So much homework to do..

I'll be SO glad to be back in public school


----------



## inkling (Apr 24, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Why does everyone want to die



grow up


----------



## Zane (Apr 25, 2016)

i cant draw and it is getting sooooo frustrating


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 25, 2016)

I have Splatoon music stuck in my head


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2016)

Zane said:


> i cant draw and it is getting sooooo frustrating



YES
this happens to me all the time & it's extremely draining. it just destroys me inside, because drawing is the only thing I'm good at.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a small cut on my finger and it's extremely irritating.


----------



## Zane (Apr 25, 2016)

Pasta said:


> YES
> this happens to me all the time & it's extremely draining. it just destroys me inside, because drawing is the only thing I'm good at.



p much, it's like "well there goes my productive hobby lol guess I'll play video games" ahaha... rip
actually I have some polymer clay I've been meaning to use for like. months. maybe i'll try that.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 25, 2016)

My gums hurt and I want iced tea (too lazy to grab a glass of brisk from the fridge oops)


----------



## Elov (Apr 25, 2016)

My dog keeps sneaking off by herself into the darkness downstairs when everyone else is upstairs. :c I feel bad seeing her alone, even though she chooses to do so. Sometimes it takes a few hours until I notice she's gone. >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

That I forgot to GET THAT ONE HAT FROM THE TICKET BOOTH ON MII PLAZA YES NOW I HAVE TO WAIT ANOTHER THREE WEEKS WHY


----------



## kassie (Apr 25, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I wait for the day Hulavuta posts in the wdyll thread



when she learns to photoshop herself as a mermaid


----------



## Seroja (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm broke.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

kassie said:


> when she learns to photoshop herself as a mermaid



p much lmao.

also ugh dad you and your dinners mom pls go swim by then


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2016)

Sigh... I miss MCR. :[


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 25, 2016)

Everyone is getting with people and they are having a great end of the year.... and then there is me


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

uuhh weekend what do?


----------



## focus (Apr 25, 2016)

SHE SAT ON MY GLASSES AND NOW THEYRE BROKEN IM DEVASTATED UUUUGH I BOUGHT THEM FROM TURKEY YOU BLIND BTCH


----------



## Cudon (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't ****ing tell me that my Swedish teacher requires us to do all exercises in each chapter??? There's like 3-4 pages for each ffs.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 25, 2016)

Today has NOT been my day. 

I woke up 15 minutes before my exam was going to start, and it takes about 5 minutes for me to get to campus. I barely made it on time. 

Then I forgot what time my next class started and I had to rush out the door to make it on time. I also forgot to eat before coming back to class so now I'm sitting in class with an empty stomach and it's so hard to concentrate AND MY FINAL IS NEXT WEEK


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 25, 2016)

I am so sick of my anxiety. Whenever I have a project, presentation, or an exam I always get freaked out much more than I need to be. No matter how many times I tell myself I'll be okay or that I'll get it done, the anxiety always returns.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

mom stop being alright with that.. smh


----------



## Seroja (Apr 25, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I am so sick of my anxiety. Whenever I have a project, presentation, or an exam I always get freaked out much more than I need to be. No matter how many times I tell myself I'll be okay or that I'll get it done, the anxiety always returns.



I share the same problems *pats* I don't think I'll ever be rid of it.

--

I'm so sleepy it's 3am I should be in bed but I'm stuck here.


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I am so sick of my anxiety. Whenever I have a project, presentation, or an exam I always get freaked out much more than I need to be. No matter how many times I tell myself I'll be okay or that I'll get it done, the anxiety always returns.


You're not alone dude, I'm the same way. I'm pretty sick of it myself.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've got a job interview for an evening cashier job tomorrow and although I am pretty excited, I'm also a little nervous. :s


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2016)

man, some people just cannot go a day without starting things, huh?


----------



## Locket (Apr 25, 2016)

PMS

I wanted to punch everyone 

Yeah 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Everyone is getting with people and they are having a great end of the year.... and then there is me



Theres the popular Summer

Then theres the unpopular Summer

Guess what Summer I am 

(psst I'm the unpopular one)


----------



## jiny (Apr 25, 2016)

sometimes i go on my fav app and i see so much pretty girls and im like ... why can't i be that pretty.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2016)

kianli said:


> sometimes i go on my fav app and i see so much pretty girls and im like ... why can't i be that pretty.



ehh Ella I'm sure you're gorgeous! besides, you shouldn't let someone elses beauty change how you feel about yours, no matter what you're still pretty.


----------



## jiny (Apr 25, 2016)

sometimes i feel bad because i used to hate kpop but now i am too obsessed with it


----------



## riummi (Apr 26, 2016)

School tmrw and my sat is in two week ;-;


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2016)

I feel like a have restless leg syndrome.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 26, 2016)

Nox said:


> I feel like a have restless leg syndrome.



My dad has that and he always says he feels like cutting his legs off.


----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2016)

I need a pokeball


----------



## kelpy (Apr 26, 2016)

I keep trying to quit coming here but it never really works. I mean, I used to go on a hiatus if I was busy on some other site but it's not working right now.
maybe if I change my password to random letters and numbers and log out it'll work better, hm?


----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2016)

I GOT MY POKEBALL


----------



## kelpy (Apr 26, 2016)

Infinity said:


> I GOT MY POKEBALL


you posted 30 mins ago you need a pokeball
now you have one
seems legit imo


----------



## Albuns (Apr 26, 2016)

riummi said:


> School tmrw and my sat is in two week ;-;



SATs... rip my sanity.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2016)

I really hope I'm not getting pollen allergies now.. Or my nose and throat are ****ing for other reasons


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 26, 2016)

I wasted 8 hours doing nothing and I'm still not in the mood to read Biology tonight /sob


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2016)

I always feel like I have something in my eye it's downright annoying


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2016)

mom stop trying to put together that thing now please...


----------



## Seroja (Apr 26, 2016)

I saw my reflection when I was lying on my stomach and now I feel pressured to exercise.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm freaking out so bad for this Accounting project. "Easier than project 1" my ass. I don't even know what to do. I had no idea about the review session that was on the 22nd because she wrote it at the very end of the email in a small sentence that I missed so now I'm scrambling to get this done and it's due tomorrow.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm literally sitting by my phone hoping to get called and told I'm off the wait list for my last possible grad school....
I'm so upset I got rejected from the other two


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 26, 2016)

I want ice cream but my dad might notice


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 26, 2016)

This person is being really awkward and irritating for no reason =___________=


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 26, 2016)

The image for my sig is perfect except it says "Underground Moderator" in it..

OH WELL


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 26, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> The image for my sig is perfect except it says "Underground Moderator" in it..
> 
> OH WELL



wtf does that mean xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> idk
> I just googled "Anime forum signatures" and I liked this one and It was probs off some forum
> so
> yeah



Rip x 1000

I couldn't tell anyway so it doesn't matter x3


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> wtf does that mean xD



idk
I just googled "Anime forum signatures" and I liked this one and It was probs off some forum
so
yeah


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 26, 2016)

oops double post


----------



## boujee (Apr 26, 2016)

why are you so cute? making me confuse with my sexuality and sht


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2016)

so it's a cold after all GREAT JUST GREAT I HAVE WORK THURSDAY AND FRIDAY **** IT


----------



## Javocado (Apr 26, 2016)

My stomach


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2016)

Ofc I got rained on when I went out.


----------



## jiny (Apr 26, 2016)

i hate it when you look through my profile like i'm doing weird **** on there. i also hate when you snoop through my friend's accounts too. invader much?


----------



## Bowie (Apr 26, 2016)

They say if you surround yourself with more positive people you'll feel more positive in yourself, but what are you supposed to do when your own family are the negative people in your life?


----------



## jiny (Apr 26, 2016)

--


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 26, 2016)

kianli said:


> i hate it when you look through my profile like i'm doing weird **** on there. i also hate when you snoop through my friend's accounts too. invader much?



I know the feeling so you're not alone on this one! I've had a group of narcissists do that to me on another social platform before.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 26, 2016)

Bowie said:


> They say if you surround yourself with more positive people you'll feel more positive in yourself, but what are you supposed to do when your own family are the negative people in your life?



avoid them when you can.


----------



## tae (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't like when people who have never talked to me before send me friend requests on here. like talk to me first, im not gonna add some random.


----------



## Locket (Apr 26, 2016)

Hormones
Can
Freaking
DIE


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2016)

Everytime I actually open my mouth I get myself in trouble. Imma just stfu now.


----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2016)

Life sucks then you die.


----------



## Panda Hero (Apr 26, 2016)

everyone makes everything seem like its my fault
like lol its not my fault that you had a bad day today


----------



## boujee (Apr 26, 2016)

paypal jump from 80% complete to 60%, like what


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 26, 2016)

get to wake up at 4 am tommorow and stay on a bus for like 10 hrs haha

I mean im kinda happy  but I feel like i will get up late and miss the whole thing


----------



## Locket (Apr 26, 2016)

Guess what came to say hi?

Gosh I'm never gonan get used to periods.

At least I caught it early today

rip white underwear, you will be missed


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

I've had with my panic disorder


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm getting really frusterated teaching myself how to use advanced computer skills. It may be basic to you but for someone who never went to collage it's really hard to learn it by yourself


----------



## Mariah (Apr 27, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I'm getting really frusterated teaching myself how to use advanced computer skills. It may be basic to you but for someone who never went to collage it's really hard to learn it by yourself



What is categorized as "advanced computer skills"?


----------



## f11 (Apr 27, 2016)

My parents are probably going to get divorced :/


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

it all makes so much sense but I still dont wanna believe it :|


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2016)

My laptop won't connect to the internet..


----------



## kassie (Apr 27, 2016)

my boyfriend always makes me feel bad for going to sleep earlier than him

i understand we're limited on when and how long we can talk but i'm _tired_


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

kassie said:


> my boyfriend always makes me feel bad for going to sleep earlier than him
> 
> i understand we're limited on when and how long we can talk but i'm _tired_



...really? he's like that uh lol

also ****ing whatever sickness i have now uuuuuuughhhhh


----------



## Heyden (Apr 27, 2016)

schools meh


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

kassie said:


> my boyfriend always makes me feel bad for going to sleep earlier than him
> 
> i understand we're limited on when and how long we can talk but i'm _tired_



my mom does this to my dad. she gets really upset when he goes to bed earlier than him.


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm too sleepy to drive back


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 27, 2016)

Spoiler: yy



im so     so so so tired n im seeing my therapist tomorrow and ik she wil ask if ive gone jogging because she made me say i'd do it last week (n i had said i would do it the week before too lmaoo n not done it) but i really have no energy ever and i feel rly lazy for not doing it but i barely have the energy to eat   and i cant concnetrate in school and when i get home all iwant to do is play stardew valley and try to forget about everythingn else because otherwise nothing works ??? and i dont think she iwll be //disappointed// but she will b like Hey you Gotta Do That and i will die and im already dead 


also i have german in like 1 minute and im gonna die because i have hw that i havent done and i cant  concentrate so this will b fun :^) also people keep hitting me w stuff pls leave me alone i just wanna go home
pls



- - - Post Merge - - -

also @ people who care about school and keep up w stuff in school and are functioning how tf do u do it
n @ ppl who do that aND have energy, time and mental capacity ovr for having friends n interests n enjoying life wtf   . r u even human ..


----------



## boujee (Apr 27, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> Spoiler: yy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Think of the rocky quote:
"Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain?t all sunshine and rainbows. It?s a very mean and nasty place, and I don?t care how tough you are, it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain?t about how hard you hit. It?s about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward; how much you can take and keep moving forward. That?s how winning is done! *Now, if you know what you?re worth, then go out and get what you?re worth. But you gotta be willing to take the hits, and not pointing fingers saying you ain?t where you wanna be because of him, or her, or anybody. Cowards do that and that ain?t you. You?re better than that*!"


----------



## mogyay (Apr 27, 2016)

i want to play sims but i can't remember my sister's log in ugh


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 27, 2016)

the school year's going by too fast. normally, i'd be happy about that,but
i'm moving to a new school next year and I'm not prepared to leave
the people I've known all my life


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

my throat and head can you stop killing me now


----------



## Lyla (Apr 27, 2016)

I have another driving lesson tomorrow and ughh I'm scared >.<


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

Noo half the evening's gone already ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> also @ people who care about school and keep up w stuff in school and are functioning how tf do u do it
> n @ ppl who do that aND have energy, time and mental capacity ovr for having friends n interests n enjoying life wtf   . r u even human ..



idek for my sake.. if im interested in **** i tend to memorize it and learn it fast.. like most of my film studies were real fun and i learned a lot.

also no im a hippie turt


----------



## windloft (Apr 27, 2016)

i'm worried i won't be available to make it to class tomorrow .... my sleep schedule got all screwed up. :/

on the other hand two more days until the ratchet & clank movie releases ...


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 27, 2016)

I am feeling super dizzy and nauseous


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I am feeling super dizzy and nauseous



i did this morning but im way better now oddly enough


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm worried my dad's gonna be p*ssed that im not doing my schoolwork :|


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 27, 2016)

taesaek said:


> I don't like when people who have never talked to me before send me friend requests on here. like talk to me first, im not gonna add some random.



omg i hate this too. but i feel bad denying it .. so either ill just add or ignore it lmao. ):

------

my ex is trying to come back for like the 10000000th time and i already know how this is gonna end yet i accept his apology anyways. meh
maybe ill just stay single forever &* trust no one. *


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 27, 2016)

Having a boyfriend but having another crush who doesn't love me :/ but treat me so nice and better than my bf
What to do?


----------



## Limon (Apr 27, 2016)

The fact that I finally built up the courage this Spring Break to ask someone if they want to hanging out but nobody replies.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2016)

I want the houses to restock so I can sell one


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 27, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I want the houses to restock so I can sell one



i want them to restock just so i can have them </3


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2016)

I need BELLS


----------



## irisubunny (Apr 27, 2016)

i don't understand this math unit we're learning, i couldn't make sense of it even if i tried lmao


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2016)

Now TBT is glitching

The gums behind one of my teeth hurt


----------



## boujee (Apr 27, 2016)

if i send you refs for a art piece and you're like okay cool i can do this but then go around saying 'holy sht i can't do this while in stream', then don't fcking accept my piece. If YOU don't know how to draw for sht then don't experiment with my oc. You told me to pay you upfront, if you believe you couldn't accomplish it from the start then either don't accept it or have me pay afterwards.


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

Life sucks and then you die


----------



## Locket (Apr 27, 2016)

I feel gross

But its not visible

To anyone

But me.


----------



## piske (Apr 27, 2016)

Ah, a lot right at the moment! But right this second, it's the fact that in my new room the wi-fi doesn't reach it, so I can't even game on my computer...have to use my parents' laptop in the living room


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

Not enough people in the basement to rebound posts off of


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

I wish I didn't go to my old high school's indoor.. watching those kid's talent and happiness only reminded me that I'm a worthless piece of ****.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 27, 2016)

My parents keep bugging me while I study :/


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

Laundry. It's a never ending cycle.


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

feeling sick


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 27, 2016)

I just regret what I did


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 28, 2016)

I hate when you message someone on the looking/buying thread about a villager they want but never respond back to you. You must not really want them then..


----------



## Llust (Apr 28, 2016)

i have a 50% in history and we're only having one more test in the class. idk what im doing wrong. i study for history more than any other subject, but i always do so poorly on the tests. i dont even know how i managed to scrape by with As in that class in the past. but there goes my chance into getting into the udub


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

my friends like because I feel healthy enough to actually go there watching their dog they seemed to have cancelled it for no reason again oh well better ask if I can go still :v


----------



## Seroja (Apr 28, 2016)

I hate it when you're looking for a particular thing- you never find it, but when you're not it'll magically appear right under your nose. Ughh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 28, 2016)

My parents taking advantage of me


----------



## boujee (Apr 28, 2016)

wewikk's Star Wars oc


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2016)

Pretty boring today...

Weather is boring
TV is boring
TBT is boring
Other sites are boring


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

trying to draw this guy but bruh stop having so many traits so i can't draw you

KEEP GOING FAST


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 28, 2016)

THIS BATMAN GAME IS TOO HARD UGHH


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2016)

Do I even exist anymore? Because everywhere I go, everyone seems to ignore me??


----------



## kelpy (Apr 28, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> Do I even exist anymore? Because everywhere I go, everyone seems to ignore me??



did you guys hear something
maybe its just my imagination


I've been up since 1 am last night. my sleep schedule is all over the place and my brain hurts


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2016)

Pasta said:


> did you guys hear something
> maybe its just my imagination


You're really not helping right now.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

My teeeeeeeth


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

we need lemon collectibles like bruh


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> we need lemon collectibles like bruh



I KNOW RIGHT HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

yess.. doesn't really need to be the nl thing just. uh lemon


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

My ear hurts


----------



## Cudon (Apr 28, 2016)

My swedish course is stressing me out so bad. A test with 30-50 words I barely know each week. A speaking dialog test based on a complex dialog with no notes allowed each week. Just kill me. I'm also supposed to remember all word ''versions'' or whatever but they're all over the place and verbs and **** have diff ones and ughhh... It would be okay if the text was smth I was familiar with but we go through the text once....


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> My swedish course is stressing me out so bad. A test with 30-50 words I barely know each week. A speaking dialog test based on a complex dialog with no notes allowed each week. Just kill me. I'm also supposed to remember all word ''versions'' or whatever but they're all over the place and verbs and **** have diff ones and ughhh... It would be okay if the text was smth I was familiar with but we go through the text once....



Holy sht man it's not the easiest language.. good luck


----------



## kelpy (Apr 28, 2016)

I warmed up a chicken pot pie thing that doesnt have crust right
THERES BARELY ANY CHICKEN IN IT
ITS ALL HEALTHY CARROTS AND BROCOLLI AND CAULIFLOWER


----------



## Zane (Apr 28, 2016)

I've been playing acnl again and I'm really tempted to switch out Punchy for Gala but then my town pixel thing would be wrong and I have no way of getting it updated. :'/


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

This fight in Undertale


----------



## mogyay (Apr 28, 2016)

i hate when you read over a submitted essay and realise it's complete ****


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i hate when you read over a submitted essay and realise it's complete ****



or you made a spelling mistake in the references/foot notes


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm lazy


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 28, 2016)

That I'm starving a lot that I don't have energy to cook withouth eating something first


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2016)

My head is starting to hurt and so does my jaw/tooth


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 28, 2016)

i have a headache >_<

it's not as bad as it was before i had a nap, but i can still feel it. i hope it's gone by tomorrow morning...


----------



## boujee (Apr 28, 2016)

had to login to see a tw suicide mention on da, like out of all places. Then you mix up the words to make it seem more sympathetic so we can give you ass pats to make you feel better. You'll be fine tomorrow.


----------



## jiny (Apr 28, 2016)

this isn't bts?



Spoiler


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2016)

Agh, it sucks I have college tomorrow. Ready to be done already. Next week is the last week before finals and then it's summer break.


----------



## inkling (Apr 28, 2016)

wtf im getting sick again! what's wrong with me? i never get sick


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2016)

inkling said:


> wtf im getting sick again! what's wrong with me? i never get sick


How can you never get sick if you're getting sick 'again'? xD


----------



## Locket (Apr 29, 2016)

My mom gave me the 4 dollars in her wallet for going to the movies and buying what I can with it

I feel bad because I took it all


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 29, 2016)

I still don't know whether or not I got accepted into the internship I applied and interviewed for in the middle of March. It's supposed to start at the end of May and they said I would know by the beginning of April. I emailed the lady I interviewed with about it like 2 weeks ago and still haven't heard anything. What the heck.


----------



## Stil (Apr 29, 2016)

life


----------



## Heyden (Apr 29, 2016)

have to read 300 pages on politics and law in china by Monday :/


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 29, 2016)

spider. 
in. my. room. 

screaming    do I 
a- burn the house down or
b- burn the house DOWN. 
send help please.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 29, 2016)

Alexi said:


> spider.
> in. my. room.
> 
> screaming    do I
> ...


visit australia and deal with my spider problems ;(


----------



## Stil (Apr 29, 2016)

I have to pee


----------



## glow (Apr 29, 2016)

everyone


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 29, 2016)

my dog keeps sleeping on the towel she pees on
what goes on in ur head fam


----------



## focus (Apr 29, 2016)

stuff just isn't looking good right now


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

bruh please text me and seriously get something done for that jesus


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 29, 2016)

NOOOO! I was hoping my body would be nice for once because I wasn't feeling sleepy all day while staying up so I figured I would be lucky and just not get drowsy at work on my Monday for ONCE but nope, eyes just welled up and I yawned like 50 times in a row and now I want nothing more than to be able to crawl back into bed... but it's only 3 hours into my 10 hours shift...


----------



## boujee (Apr 29, 2016)

I can feel those small cramps coming in. I hate periods.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 29, 2016)

I feel like crap today. I feel like I could cry but there's not even a reason to.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I feel like crap today. I feel like I could cry but there's not even a reason to.



yea same i feel rly crappy today ugh i hate being this tired.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 29, 2016)

To be very tired that the only thing I can do is pass out and sleep
And trying very hard to stay awake


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> To be very tired that the only thing I can do is pass out and sleep
> And trying very hard to stay awake



same i even had like mtn dew and coffee nope still tired >>


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2016)

A friend of mine literally has no sense of humor, but would happily listen to me make up terrible puns.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 29, 2016)

hahah school sucks   no offense but it makes me want 2 die :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

....**** this ***** you know it ain't gonna work :/


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 29, 2016)

Going camping so no WiFi ugghhh


----------



## kelpy (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm quite sure theres more than a few people who dislike me on here
:^)


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I'm quite sure theres more than a few people who dislike me on here
> :^)


I don't dislike you!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

our wi-fi like come on do i really have to sit in the bathroom when i wanna play online tf m8


----------



## okaimii (Apr 29, 2016)

I cant eat a Pringle in one bite


----------



## glow (Apr 29, 2016)

my sleep schedule is beyond ****ed


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

i miss you frack it was not supposed to happen... ._.

also my cold or whatever please go **** off


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 29, 2016)

Bring it back


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 29, 2016)

studying for an exam that i feel like its taking my life force out of my body 
without eating nothing because im that desperate


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 29, 2016)

My cat just barfed


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 29, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> My cat just barfed



what did you feed him?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 29, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> what did you feed him?



Regular cat food

=He might've eaten something off the floor though, he's a weird little dude


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 29, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Regular cat food
> 
> =He might've eaten something off the floor though, he's a weird little dude



wow and yeah sometimes cats are crazy my cat sometimes just like to climb the window for no reason then come back down falling


----------



## kelpy (Apr 29, 2016)

lsk


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 29, 2016)

I want ramen but we only have roast beef cup of noodles.. ew


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 29, 2016)

I feel so left out in my friends stuff, she is having an amazing time with her friends and then I am left behind, as always.


----------



## boujee (Apr 29, 2016)

I need 200 da points


----------



## Locket (Apr 29, 2016)

Uhhh... A little help?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 29, 2016)

I didn't do any homework today


----------



## focus (Apr 29, 2016)

im tired, but i cant go to sleep ): whyyYyYyYyYYYyy


----------



## Lumira (Apr 29, 2016)

first AP test is on monday.. so stressed out ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 29, 2016)

Lumira said:


> first AP test is on monday.. so stressed out ;-;



omg you're alive


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 29, 2016)

Feeling to pass out after a 4 hour exam...... And that as my first of 4..... God help me


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 29, 2016)

If Mother Nature could stop crapping all over the southern US every other week that would be lovely. I'm so tired of floods and tornados


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't give a rats arse anymore. Time for me to move on with my life.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 29, 2016)

Rest in peace, Bella.
November 23, 2011 - April 30, 2016


----------



## Bowie (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm so cold.


----------



## jiny (Apr 30, 2016)

i hate being left out of everything because i can't have messenger.. "fire squad this" "fire squad that" 

i feel like crying. i bet they are talking right now on that group text squad. i hate this.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 30, 2016)

I really want to play dinerdash but I can't afford to get it on steam, god I loved that game. Oh or the Oregon Trail, loved those games but cant play it using the disc because my laptop doesn't have a disc drive


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 30, 2016)

The Raps tho


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 30, 2016)

My dog just stepped on my ear and cheek


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 30, 2016)

Everything has just been awful lately...


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 30, 2016)

Hnnnn need ideas for more OCs


----------



## focus (Apr 30, 2016)

i only slept 2 hours last night woooooo yay love it


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 30, 2016)

the fact that people are SO ignorant. stupidest argument I've ever seen, everybody on that website is so stupid


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 30, 2016)

Just ran up and down hallways on all floors getting things for guests because nobody has been stocking us up downstairs X.X the small of my back is wet with sweat and sticking to my shirt and it's really gross, and I even tried to grab stuff to stock us up and there was none on the floor I went and I wasn't gunna bother going back after running up and down trying to check the other two floors for what we need, hopefully the morning people will be able to do it in the morning.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 30, 2016)

my mum keeps on going on about the fact that she's seen snow on some hills/mountains and... well firstly wHERE'S OUR SNOW CUZ I HAVEN'T SEEN ANY AROUND HERE AT ALL THIS WINTER/SPRING *flips table*

and secondly why the heck is it snowing now?? like seriously it's gonna be may tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

my throat i got snot n shizz there bleeh


----------



## Heyden (Apr 30, 2016)

i keEP EATING THIS HONEY SOY chiCKEN buT ITS MAKING ME SICK


----------



## focus (Apr 30, 2016)

tfw ariana promised to upload the studio version of Voodoo Love 6 months ago but she never did ))):


----------



## Cudon (Apr 30, 2016)

Ugh, yesterday I only ate 1,3l of mudcake ice cream and nothing else. Kinda regretting it now cuz hungriness is making me feel so ill that my appetite is gone. That was some good ice cream though.


----------



## focus (Apr 30, 2016)

i have the worst headache because of my situation in life and my family's constant screaming at each other is not helping at all


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 30, 2016)

that this girl is coming at me right now saying that I don't want true equality because I mocked her logic!!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 30, 2016)

I feel sick..


----------



## cIementine (Apr 30, 2016)

a friend of mine hates me for being excited about something that makes me happy


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 30, 2016)

wasted my goldfishes on some random toys that can attract the rare cats and its been so long and no rare cats! i could have spent it on a yard expansion smh.


----------



## aericell (Apr 30, 2016)

why are people so creepy...


----------



## boujee (Apr 30, 2016)

Why are you acting like your sixty?
"Oh I'm sorry dear, my memory ain't what it use to be. If you can tell me what happen I can probably remember but once again, my memory is a blurr". You're fcking 17.


----------



## Locket (Apr 30, 2016)

Its my aunts birthday

And she's not even coming to it


----------



## windloft (Apr 30, 2016)

i'm afraid that something might happen and i won't be able to see the r&c movie until tomorrow or monday .......... mom said we'll go tonight but ?? idk.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

aw damn that got locked fast lol


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 30, 2016)

Things..


----------



## jiny (Apr 30, 2016)

why did she have to slap me on the cheek


----------



## jiny (Apr 30, 2016)

it hurts really bad


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 30, 2016)

My back hurts


----------



## milkyi (Apr 30, 2016)

i need a chest binder so bad, i would make my own but they aren't safe for you sooo


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 30, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> My back hurts



Same. Been sitting at my desk doing homework and studying for too long. 

Also... I swear my roommate is like creeping on me or something. Every time I come out of my room into the kitchen, she comes out of her room and does something so useless like move dishes in the sink. And she does it almost EVERY TIME I'm out there. If I'm just in my room, she stays in her room. And EVERY time I do my laundry, she decides she wants to do her laundry and she leaves her laundry basket right outside the doors where the washer/dryer are and it gets absolutely in the way while I'm doing my laundry. 

She's already told me she pays attention to what I eat (even though I don't eat around her or prepare food around her). She just freaks me out.


----------



## Zenxolu (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm having doubts on my latest chapter of my fanfic. But then again I did delay it for almost half a month so I'm at an impasse.


Edit: Please do not ask me to give a link to my story as I will do no such thing.


----------



## Locket (Apr 30, 2016)

It is the beginning of a very very big wind storm.

30-40 mph winds, with gusts from 60-75 mph

Oh, now its an advisory instead of a watch

This sounds FUN


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 30, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> It is the beginning of a very very big wind storm.
> 
> 30-40 mph winds, with gusts from 60-75 mph
> 
> ...



Welcome to the entire Vancouver winter.

JFC there were windstorms up to 120 mph in places around BC during winter. During the August storm last year, it was up to 80-90 mph through my birthday. Yay for powerless birthdays


----------



## Heyden (Apr 30, 2016)

It's raining and I'm supposed to do filming outside for my Visual Arts project fml


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 1, 2016)

Sick as a dog and stuck at work, my head is swimming and I'm just swallowing gallons of mucus that I am undoubtabley going to coughing up the next few weeks, feel dizzy and awful. I wish I would have been able to wake up early enough to call off.


----------



## Limon (May 1, 2016)

I have a headache and I haven't slept, but I've been worrying all night and that's what gave me the headache.


----------



## Peter (May 1, 2016)

I have an exam on Tuesday, I bought Ratchet + Clank at the wrong time orz


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

my crackle poppin' back also i forgot to get steps on my 3ds yesterday damn cold


----------



## mogyay (May 1, 2016)

i eat too many chocolate buttons


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2016)

Looks like I'm without my medication for another day yet again. I hate it when my doctor doesn't perscribe me enough pills to get me through the next appointment.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2016)

There's a giant flying bug in my room. Saw it for a split second and now it's gone..... I know you're still here, you stupid bug. >_> Come out so I can kill you. <_<


----------



## Hunnybuns (May 1, 2016)

I've been distracting myself from thinking of bad things and I'm refusing to face my own feelings, the only reason I am active on this forum is because I get tbt for posting and also so I'm not left alone to do nothing and think about what is actually making me upset :c


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> There's a giant flying bug in my room. Saw it for a split second and now it's gone..... I know you're still here, you stupid bug. >_> Come out so I can kill you. <_<



Aaahh  I hate random bugs like that they always come here as well ugh.


----------



## f11 (May 1, 2016)

I'm so stupid fml.


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

my grandma's dog died a few weeks ago of parvo and no one told me until today.


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> There's a giant flying bug in my room. Saw it for a split second and now it's gone..... I know you're still here, you stupid bug. >_> Come out so I can kill you. <_<


Oh gawd I ****ing hate that. Dx


----------



## Xerolin (May 1, 2016)

I wanna buy art of my oc but I don't have decent art of her scanned


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2016)

Nox said:


> Oh gawd I ****ing hate that. Dx



Yeah, same! 

OMG YAY, I CAPTURED THE BUG UNDER A CUP. I'm going to wait for it to die and then get rid of it. ;^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Aaahh  I hate random bugs like that they always come here as well ugh.



Especially fruit flies! Why are they literally everywhere all the time?


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Yeah, same!
> 
> OMG YAY, I CAPTURED THE BUG UNDER A CUP. I'm going to wait for it to die and then get rid of it. ;^;
> 
> ...


That's wonderful! Although whenever I find a bug in my house I just flush them. My house is infested with house centipedes. :x


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2016)

Nox said:


> That's wonderful! Although whenever I find a bug in my house I just flush them. My house is infested with house centipedes. :x



A house centipede?



Spoiler: I SHOULDN'T HAVE GOOGLED IT












You are extremely brave. I would probably set my house on fire if I saw one of those..


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

my headphones aren't working.. T__T


----------



## LunarMako (May 1, 2016)

I like to vent so this could be a good thread. Haha. Right now, I am annoyed that I'm still stuck on cash at work when I should be working in the garden centre.


----------



## aericell (May 1, 2016)

People should know their limits


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> A house centipede?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes those are the things I have to live with. >.>

They are infesting my basement and garage but when I go in my kitchen at night and turn the kights I end up seeing one. -.-

My house is also infested with carpet beetles. :|


----------



## Jacob (May 1, 2016)

anyone else ever get like so depressed sometimes where u just cant focus on writing a 5 page paper but then you dont wanna have to suffer the consequences tomorrow

cuz thats happening to me right now and i know im gonna end up staying up till 3 am to work on this and its _just not worth it_


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2016)

Nox said:


> Yes those are the things I have to live with. >.>
> 
> They are infesting my basement and garage but when I go in my kitchen at night and turn the kights I end up seeing one. -.-
> 
> My house is also infested with carpet beetles. :|



What?! I think you need to call an exterminator before it gets any worse. ;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> anyone else ever get like so depressed sometimes where u just cant focus on writing a 5 page paper but then you dont wanna have to suffer the consequences tomorrow
> 
> cuz thats happening to me right now and i know im gonna end up staying up till 3 am to work on this and its _just not worth it_



I battle with that kind of sadness everyday. It's like a little voice in your head saying you're not good enough, you can't do it, your mistakes will define you forever, you'll never amount to anything, etc etc. It takes a lot of effort to block that voice out and live my life.

You can get through it. Even if it means arguing with yourself, or forcing yourself to remain optimistic, it will help. I'm sure you'll be able to finish your essay before 3 am! You're smart. You can do it easily. ^^


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> What?! I think you need to call an exterminator before it gets any worse. ;A;


Nobody else in my house is bothered by it lol


Jacob said:


> anyone else ever get like so depressed sometimes where u just cant focus on writing a 5 page paper but then you dont wanna have to suffer the consequences tomorrow
> 
> cuz thats happening to me right now and i know im gonna end up staying up till 3 am to work on this and its _just not worth it_


I've been through that whenever I had an important essay or project due the next day. But after I force myself to get through it, I feel really good about myself because I worked hard to get it all done. It seems you have on your hands, but I am sure it's possible if you pull through. Just remember to not do it all at once and take a short break every once in a while. :]


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2016)

Nox said:


> Nobody else in my house is bothered by it lol



My family freaked out over a tiny ant infestation and there you guys are, letting a bunch of scary-looking bugs live inside your house. Your whole family is brave. lmao!


----------



## Locket (May 1, 2016)

I have to take on both dishes and laundry because my mom feels pretty sick

Think I have to check on both rigth now


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 1, 2016)

Being tired but a force is making you stay awake >_> blaming my cat


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

i want my phone back .-.


----------



## Xerolin (May 1, 2016)

My eyes burn from cutting onions


----------



## Hulaette (May 2, 2016)

I'm very disappointed because I found out that someone I know isn't who they say they are....


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I'm very disappointed because I found out that someone I know isn't who they say they are....



are you talking about the mirror


----------



## Hulaette (May 2, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> are you talking about the mirror



No, it has nothing to do with me. As if I wasn't feeling depressed enough already. Sigh


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2016)

My holiday has been delayed, I was so prepped for it tomorrow :^(


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 2, 2016)

my sister gave me this sparkling fruit water thing that tastes like alcohol but apparently it isn't ://
also idk what i'm doing in ganon's castle in Loz:OOT


----------



## Nightmares (May 2, 2016)

For some reason I re-watched Hair Cake 

Kms


----------



## Akira-chan (May 2, 2016)

Im so stresseed i just want school to be over so i dont have to worry about keeping my damn grades up pppp whhhyyy so much pressssurreee


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2016)

17 days...


----------



## Nightmares (May 2, 2016)

Fates hype


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Fates hype



so you're bothered by the fact people are excited for something?


----------



## Nightmares (May 2, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> so you're bothered by the fact people are excited for something?



I was just joking; I saw you put "17 days..." so I assumed you were talking about it xD


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I was just joking; I saw you put "17 days..." so I assumed you were talking about it xD



its also 17 days until exams begin :^)


----------



## Nightmares (May 2, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> its also 17 days until exams begin :^)



//weeps

I can never be bothered to revise


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> //weeps
> 
> I can never be bothered to revise



and then you fail


----------



## Nightmares (May 2, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> and then you fail



I normally do alright actually, but if they're smaller tests I'll just cheat and get full marks
rip


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 2, 2016)

needing to study but don't want to


----------



## Cudon (May 2, 2016)

Naps are the worst, god.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

rip my wallet

also gts can you please go **** yourself with a rake


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 2, 2016)

That awkward moment when you skip your professors class to get help on the project for it and you pass him right after the class finishes.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2016)

I have 350 Euros sitting here planned for tomorrow and idk what to do with them now lmao.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 2, 2016)

bought a bag of spicy chips and when i ate it, its not even spicy at all! wtf?


----------



## boujee (May 2, 2016)

I keep feeling/hearing this squirting pressure noise in my head.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

how about not neglecting rest of EU this time nintendo you freaking tw*ts


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 2, 2016)

Cooking what you don't want  because of parents


----------



## milkyi (May 2, 2016)

what did i even do to you to get you to hate me


----------



## Nightmares (May 2, 2016)

melanie martinez said:


> what did i even do to you to get you to hate me



This is what I wonder all the time lmfao


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 2, 2016)

sitting down to roleplay and write another anecdote for class, opening my FAVORITE candy bar (take 5's) and they'RE MOLDY? at least i have my voltage mountain dew ^o^ mmmm yes

ALSO, CIVIL WAR COMES OUT IN 
 FOUR
DAYS.
 FOUR DAYS!!! YOU KNOW HOW /LONG/ THAT IS FOR A MARVEL FANGIRL? A /HARDCORE/ MARVEL FANGIRL? -SHRIEKS- MY BOYFRIEND'S ALREADY SEEN IT BECAUSE HE LIVES IN MEXICO AND IT'S LIKE
 UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH


----------



## milkyi (May 2, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> This is what I wonder all the time lmfao



literally i walked into school today and one of my friends looked at me like "why do u have to exist" and they kept ignoring me all day. they just texted me and said "i hope you have fun with your new life and friends" so they hate me and now i'm just waiting for them to get all of my other friends hate me.

but ya know it's okay i guess since two friends of mine will always like me and this person is really homophobic and transphobic so i don't need that in my life.


----------



## Nightmares (May 2, 2016)

melanie martinez said:


> literally i walked into school today and one of my friends looked at me like "why do u have to exist" and they kept ignoring me all day. they just texted me and said "i hope you have fun with your new life and friends" so they hate me and now i'm just waiting for them to get all of my other friends hate me.
> 
> but ya know it's okay i guess since two friends of mine will always like me and this person is really homophobic and transphobic so i don't need that in my life.



Omgg this kinda happened to me
My friend started ignoring me and being really horrible, and the rest of the group starting comforting her?? Then they said I was being mean to _her_, and starting ignoring me too...like.....what xD

//cries with you

- - - Post Merge - - -



queenstucky said:


> sitting down to roleplay and write another anecdote for class, opening my FAVORITE candy bar (take 5's) and they'RE MOLDY? at least i have my voltage mountain dew ^o^ mmmm yes
> 
> ALSO, CIVIL WAR COMES OUT IN
> FOUR
> ...




Another boyfriend?? xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 2, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Omgg this kinda happened to me
> My friend started ignoring me and being really horrible, and the rest of the group starting comforting her?? Then they said I was being mean to _her_, and starting ignoring me too...like.....what xD
> 
> //cries with you
> ...



SAME ONE, ACTUALLY X'D


----------



## milkyi (May 2, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Omgg this kinda happened to me
> My friend started ignoring me and being really horrible, and the rest of the group starting comforting her?? Then they said I was being mean to _her_, and starting ignoring me too...like.....what xD
> 
> //cries with you



i'm actually am crying lmao. they're being completely rude to me and i never did anything to them. lmao i don't want to get bullied by two people now. looks like it's too late

can i do homeschooling this is too much


----------



## Nightmares (May 2, 2016)

queenstucky said:


> SAME ONE, ACTUALLY X'D



BUT WASN'T HE HORRIBLE TO YOU

//SHIELDS MEL WITH MY TINY BODY

- - - Post Merge - - -



melanie martinez said:


> i'm actually am crying lmao. they're being completely rude to me and i never did anything to them. lmao i don't want to get bullied by two people now. looks like it's too late
> 
> can i do homeschooling this is too much



//pats

You'll get over it eventually.....hopefully... 
Maybe you'll get some better friends ;D


----------



## boujee (May 2, 2016)

melanie martinez said:


> literally i walked into school today and one of my friends looked at me like "why do u have to exist" and they kept ignoring me all day. they just texted me and said "i hope you have fun with your new life and friends" so they hate me and now i'm just waiting for them to get all of my other friends hate me.
> 
> but ya know it's okay i guess since two friends of mine will always like me and this person is really homophobic and transphobic so i don't need that in my life.



Tell them foh.
Be you boo.


----------



## milkyi (May 2, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> BUT WASN'T HE HORRIBLE TO YOU
> 
> //SHIELDS MEL WITH MY TINY BODY
> 
> ...



maybe, but nobody else likes me lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> Tell them foh.
> Be you boo.



thanks man


----------



## Nightmares (May 2, 2016)

melanie martinez said:


> maybe, but nobody else likes me lmao



That's what Internet friends are for, woo

Anyways gtg bye and good luck


----------



## milkyi (May 2, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> That's what Internet friends are for, woo
> 
> Anyways gtg bye and good luck



thanks for the support lani. <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 2, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> BUT WASN'T HE HORRIBLE TO YOU
> 
> //SHIELDS MEL WITH MY TINY BODY
> 
> ...



oh wait, james? LMAO HE BLOCKED ME
 I sent him this cool piercing but he got all mad and blocked me XD he unblocked me eventually, but it was only for attention 
he was really ignorant and flirted with other girls (two of these 'girls' happen to be my best friends, and we all know each other, and we blackmailed him so bad XD i recorded him over skype and asked him questions about the two girls and i sent them said recordings and then he got pissed and blocked me again LMFAO)


----------



## Cadbberry (May 2, 2016)

Spoiler:  a really long rant



As of Saturday I was sexually harassed at school, back stage at a school play that is. Note I am one for being  for covering the body, and I mean I barely like to show arms or ankles, but that day I was feeling confident so I wore my crop top. This was a modest crop top, went down to my rips, just showing some stomach. I went to a friend's house fire a sleepover and she was in the play as a tech so I bought a ticket and hung it with back stage. So while I was back stage of this play a kid I know very well, he is known for being rude, comes right up to me and calls me sexy. I brush off the name, it was one time, whatever. Well over the course of a few hours he calls me sexy again, repeatedly, over and over. Soon after the names increase, he starts forcing his jacket on to me, very forcefully, it is like something cute couples do, but I am not in a relationship with him, so this was unwarranted. Thankfully my friend comes to help by throwing his jacket back at him and dragging me away to the other side if the stage. The final straw came mid show when I put my own jacket back on and he confronts me asking where the sexy girl went. After this I was able to avoid him and go back to my friends house. The next day I tell the theater teacher about his remarks and then I learn he has sexually harassed other ladies in the play. He was the lead but got demoted for actually slapping the lead womans bottom instead of doing a stage slap, one where you clap your own hand to produce the sound, he called her names, sexy, darling, honey, he also had written her an 8 page love poem. So with another person harassed the theater teacher takes it to the principal. At this point my mom had come to pick me up so all I know is from others accounts. So according to actors in the play, it may be dramatized, I am not sure, the associations were dismissed by the principal and deemed as me deserving it and how it was my fault for wearing the crop top, also I done how asked for it by doing this and I should be flattered a guy wanted me like that. Today I was confronted by my harasser today, he claims that this is my fault and I was the harasser. I have no where to turn with this now because I am a victim of sexual harassment and now victim blaming, the school is blaming me for it, and the harasser wants to sue the school over it.... I don't know what to do with all this.....


----------



## jiny (May 2, 2016)

i'm really annoyed

she's always taking away my things

- - - Post Merge - - -

FFFFFFF I HAVE AFTER SCHOOL PRACTICES ON FRIDAY AND MY CRUSH IS GOING TO BE THERE AGHFHHFH


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Spoiler:  a really long rant
> 
> 
> 
> As of Saturday I was sexually harassed at school, back stage at a school play that is. Note I am one for being  for covering the body, and I mean I barely like to show arms or ankles, but that day I was feeling confident so I wore my crop top. This was a modest crop top, went down to my rips, just showing some stomach. I went to a friend's house fire a sleepover and she was in the play as a tech so I bought a ticket and hung it with back stage. So while I was back stage of this play a kid I know very well, he is known for being rude, comes right up to me and calls me sexy. I brush off the name, it was one time, whatever. Well over the course of a few hours he calls me sexy again, repeatedly, over and over. Soon after the names increase, he starts forcing his jacket on to me, very forcefully, it is like something cute couples do, but I am not in a relationship with him, so this was unwarranted. Thankfully my friend comes to help by throwing his jacket back at him and dragging me away to the other side if the stage. The final straw came mid show when I put my own jacket back on and he confronts me asking where the sexy girl went. After this I was able to avoid him and go back to my friends house. The next day I tell the theater teacher about his remarks and then I learn he has sexually harassed other ladies in the play. He was the lead but got demoted for actually slapping the lead womans bottom instead of doing a stage slap, one where you clap your own hand to produce the sound, he called her names, sexy, darling, honey, he also had written her an 8 page love poem. So with another person harassed the theater teacher takes it to the principal. At this point my mom had come to pick me up so all I know is from others accounts. So according to actors in the play, it may be dramatized, I am not sure, the associations were dismissed by the principal and deemed as me deserving it and how it was my fault for wearing the crop top, also I done how asked for it by doing this and I should be flattered a guy wanted me like that. Today I was confronted by my harasser today, he claims that this is my fault and I was the harasser. I have no where to turn with this now because I am a victim of sexual harassment and now victim blaming, the school is blaming me for it, and the harasser wants to sue the school over it.... I don't know what to do with all this.....


Wow that is some bull****. You wearing a crop top doesn't magically make him call you sexy and flirt with you, he chose to do it himself. It's not your fault the guy had no self control. And obviously others being victims of his harassment proves he has no self control. Everyone is just being biased af because he was the lead of the play. I also can't believe what a moron your principal is. And now that guy is going to sue the entire school over this? Are you kidding me?

Sorry you have to go through this. It's hard especially when everyone is against you. :/


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2016)

Just when I was REALLY enjoying going outside and enjoying my music, my batteries die on me. Now I have to wait till the sun sets for it to charge. >_>

Also, my right ear just popped and it feels hot.


----------



## boujee (May 2, 2016)

lol when you're playing a mini game in tomodachi life and you lose and they give you a box of tissues as a token for losing


----------



## Hulaette (May 2, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> lol when you're playing a mini game in tomodachi life and you lose and they give you a box of tissues as a token for losing



I had noticed that. What's it supposed to imply? LOL


----------



## Kevinnn (May 2, 2016)

The first ten minutes of The Boy is cringeworthy man


----------



## boujee (May 2, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I had noticed that. What's it supposed to imply? LOL




To go cry it out.
A attempt was made. Lol


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

I DON'T WANNA WAIT ANOTHER WEEK


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 2, 2016)

Stupid whiny ass Halo 5 players. It's super easy to accidentally betray someone in Grifball and I got booted even though I scored a couple points for the team.


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

Seems like OUAT is gonna end soon


----------



## kassie (May 2, 2016)

i'm hungry but my mom is bringing home food in about 1hr and 30min

should i eat something small or wait?? ugh i haven't eaten all day i'mma dieee


----------



## LunarMako (May 2, 2016)

I don't wanna work at 7am tomorrow. Just worked a 12-9pm.


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2016)

The thunder was so loud I felt my whole room rumble HOLY ****


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

My foot still hurts


----------



## focus (May 2, 2016)

ahahahhaah haa ahaha my glasses r broken again aha ahahaha ahaa ahaa ha aha a im not gonna see sht @ school aha a hahaa ahaha rip


----------



## boujee (May 2, 2016)

Nox said:


> The thunder was so loud I felt my whole room rumble HOLY ****




omg it's raining hard asf here as well


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)

Time to get another haircut, eh?
LEMME GET A PIXIE CUT ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

mom stop being an ass and take all three bits i can't eat one tiny bit with a crapton of potatoes doe


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 3, 2016)

taking naps and reading manga after school is such a bad habit plus that i have a lot to catch up on from being away fhuhewgrjvjhfjvjjvdsjjdsjjvkvkkkkk

- - - Post Merge - - -

i need sleep though and also i have some quizes today


----------



## skarmoury (May 3, 2016)

So my friend accidentally slipped and told my crush's best friend that I had a crush on, well, his best friend. And ahhffkgska now I'm so afraid of what that best friend may have told my crush and oooohhh my gosh. I'm ruined.

ALSO I have a lot of papers to do over the week aaaagh send help ;-;


----------



## Elov (May 3, 2016)

Just became fully aware about the cause of why something was happening. I can't believe it took me so long to realize. I don't know how to feel anymore. But it feels so liberating to at least finally know why.


----------



## Heyden (May 3, 2016)

i fell asleep for 6 hors bc i felt nauseous from fruit gummy candy ;(


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

getting the wrong weapons for that streetpass zombie game no i dont want a gun on that stadium level


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 3, 2016)

i feel like the "search" button on this site is a lil mayor icon now but idk and i feel like im going crazy






what is that? did i miss an update memo?


----------



## piichinu (May 3, 2016)

mouth bleeding


----------



## Seroja (May 3, 2016)

It always surprises me how selfish people can be. Some people can make you wait for hours and hours for the sake of their own convenience.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 3, 2016)

Why are the last couple weeks of the college semester always so damn stressful? Everyone's burnt out and ready for break, but nope here's final exams, projects, and last minute assignments for you. I liked it back in high school when the final days before summer were nice and easy.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2016)

My Dad doesn't seem to like the idea of me using my own money for silly things like art commissions.
I mean, he doesn't say I can't or won't really stop me, but I can feel like he's annoyed with it.


----------



## focus (May 3, 2016)

finals will be the death of me


----------



## Nightmares (May 3, 2016)

Ughhh it's only Tuesday


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Ughhh it's only Tuesday



ikr.. 

also seriously im not in the mood to have chicken again for dinner ugh but i guess someone's gotta eat it siiigh


----------



## Nightmares (May 3, 2016)

I posted a thread for my super rare collectible but got no TBT for it wtf


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 3, 2016)

time goes away when your having fun


----------



## Limon (May 3, 2016)

Why must life require me to get up and out of my bed?


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

still a bit pissed i missed to buy that wedding veil hat when it was on exchange in the ticket booth oh well like 2 weeks left i think until it comes back lmao :/


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

I've had a phlegm stuck in my throat for like 2 days


----------



## Nightmares (May 3, 2016)

It's so hard trying to make money gahhh kms

Apparently 100 quid would be good??!1!1$%66 HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO GET THAT MUCHBSDHBSHDBASC


----------



## Cadbberry (May 3, 2016)

The rumors are spreading now... and they are all lies


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> It's so hard trying to make money gahhh kms
> 
> Apparently 100 quid would be good??!1!1$%66 HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO GET THAT MUCHBSDHBSHDBASC



work.
Liek, I'll be working for 8$ an hour 15 hours a week max during school and 30 hours a week max during summer, soon. I'll be able to save up for a car and such early.

I need to write a book report


----------



## Cudon (May 3, 2016)

The post glitch is what is bothering me. Also my mother belittling my interests and trying to force her beauty standards on me lol


----------



## Nightmares (May 3, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> work.
> Liek, I'll be working for 8$ an hour 15 hours a week max during school and 30 hours a week max during summer, soon. I'll be able to save up for a car and such early.
> 
> I need to write a book report



I don't think there's people who'd want to employ someone my age
Pretty sure it's illegal too 

But thank


----------



## Cudon (May 3, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I don't think there's people who'd want to employ someone my age
> Pretty sure it's illegal too
> 
> But thank


How old are you? If you're like 15-17 you should be able to get a part-time job or a summer job.


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

(BTw just sayin' I'm gonna be 13 when I start working. Then again my dad works there and he's friends with the manager..)


----------



## Nightmares (May 3, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> How old are you? If you're like 15-17 you should be able to get a part-time job or a summer job.



I don't really want to publicize my age anymore, but thank you haha ^~^;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm, just checked my school book thingy.....and it's legal SHH I DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING

I still don't think anyone would want to employ me though - I can't think of any jobs I'd be comfortable doing anyway


----------



## Nightmares (May 3, 2016)

This person doesn't seem to be getting the joke


----------



## Heyden (May 3, 2016)

i cant find an avatar maybe ill just use enders'


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> This person doesn't seem to be getting the joke



pssssshhhhh yes I do
I was jokin' too


----------



## Nightmares (May 3, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> pssssshhhhh yes I do
> I was jokin' too



Noo, not you haha <3


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Noo, not you haha <3



suuuuuuuuureeeeeeeee

I spilt ramen broth on me


----------



## Nightmares (May 3, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> suuuuuuuuureeeeeeeee
> 
> I spilt ramen broth on me



M9


----------



## Heyden (May 3, 2016)

almost 5am on a schoolday i should sleep


----------



## Lyla (May 3, 2016)

First day at college today and my tutor is the spawn of satan. At least its only once a fortnight. v.v


----------



## Chrystina (May 3, 2016)

everything.


----------



## milkyi (May 3, 2016)

i'm supposed to be doing homework but i'd rather eat cereal


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

Supposed to be ding schoolwork but I'm playing acnl and TBTing


----------



## jiny (May 3, 2016)

i srsly need to talk to him before school ends ughghhghghgh


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

School is 9 days longer than I thought


----------



## princesse (May 3, 2016)

Life in general


----------



## jiny (May 3, 2016)

why disable everything on my phone.. if that's the point don't give me a phone lmao


----------



## Hulaette (May 3, 2016)

I'm really confused right now because apparently I gifted an item to the wrong person with the same name as the person I intended to gift. I hope the mods can get my Pikachu Egg back.


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

I'm a TBT addict


----------



## Heyden (May 3, 2016)

im in a bad mood bc im still sick and nauseous from GUMMY CANDY fml


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

I haven't done any hw today


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 3, 2016)

For the love of god

Just 
Shut
The
F**k
Up


----------



## Locket (May 3, 2016)

Pandora can only play soft songs

I WANT MY HYPER MUSIC! GAAAH

(I type faster with it too! please pandora?)


----------



## Elov (May 3, 2016)

I wanna play runescape with mai bae, but he be like nah brah I'ma play wow instead. (((


----------



## boujee (May 3, 2016)

Got too many ocs


----------



## Kevinnn (May 3, 2016)

hi raps can u start playing actual basketball now


----------



## Cadbberry (May 3, 2016)

We reported the guy for sexual harassment but my mom is telling me to drop my claim to stay out of the trouble


----------



## Seroja (May 3, 2016)

Couldn't find the time to play Rune Factory 4


----------



## jiny (May 3, 2016)

FRIDAY HURRY UP ;---;


----------



## Cadbberry (May 3, 2016)

Playing ToS, someone randomly says, I like turtles, so as a Vigilante I guess they are Jester and so I take a shot to help town, ends up being a spy. The town starts yelling at me saying they are going to report me repeatedly. So I die and the next death, another spy shot by another vig. Town starts mouthing off about how they want to report both shots, the other guy was a random shot, mine had a reason, but everyone just went off on me and all I could say was, "you made a jester move and I tried to take a shot". ugh, that game makes me hate everyone


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2016)

These ants are REALLY starting to get on my nerves. I was just eating and I found one crawling behind my ear. What if the damn thing actually managed to crawl IN my ear?


----------



## Seroja (May 3, 2016)

Deciding what to eat is really troublesome. It's almost lunch time and I still have no idea :/


----------



## kassie (May 4, 2016)

Nox said:


> These ants are REALLY starting to get on my nerves. I was just eating and I found one crawling behind my ear. What if the damn thing actually managed to crawl IN my ear?



omg ewewew ): i feel you on that, our house has ants atm

-- -- --

i rly hate xbox.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 4, 2016)

I just found out I did get reported on Town of Salem for being a vig and shooting someone.... why


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2016)

My holiday's been delayed till September.

Damn, organizer must've had somethin' serious happen to her.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I just found out I did get reported on Town of Salem for being a vig and shooting someone.... why



Toxic community I assume shrugs.

Also my lack of tbt is too damn high I need to save for fr treasure damn


----------



## ellarella (May 4, 2016)

do all girls carry gum at all times? or just the ones in my vicinity?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

gum like chewing gum or? and i no i don't only when i feel really gross in my mouth or forgot to brush my teeth lmao


----------



## Heyden (May 4, 2016)

i'm getting my cousin to do my legal studies assessment thank g


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

I'm bored meh guess i could grind sht on fr all day then aah

also i want b&j ice cream meow.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 4, 2016)

Not having a calculator because I can't use the phone :/


----------



## Cudon (May 4, 2016)

ellarella said:


> do all girls carry gum at all times? or just the ones in my vicinity?


I've only encountered this in schools. But nah I personally prefer mints to refresh my mouth.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2016)

My pet lizard is gonna be put down, he's getting worse and worse each day and won't seem to recover from his stress related illness.

Why can't we just get a Dog ;~;


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (May 4, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> My pet lizard is gonna be put down, he's getting worse and worse each day and won't seem to recover from his stress related illness.
> 
> Why can't we just get a Dog ;~;



I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------



## boujee (May 4, 2016)

trying to find someone who I can transfer money to so they can transfer it to my PayPal.
I just prefer PayPal balance than my card.


----------



## mogyay (May 4, 2016)

i'm done with my dissertation and i haven't even started it yet


----------



## Nightmares (May 4, 2016)

Uggghhh I'm trying to get my homework done but it's too ****ing hard.

I've actually already completed my artwork, I just need to print the damn thing off properly; for some reason it keeps cutting off loads of the picture, and all the colours are darker......I'm really hoping I can ask permission to use a colour-printer at school....if they even have one, that is. Apparently they don't, but....that would be dumb.


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (May 4, 2016)

For me, it's my upcoming exams. :/
I'm trying, but I always get a little nervous when doing them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 4, 2016)

I don't even know if this extra credit assignment is worth it anymore. 20 points is great, but I'm running into so many problems.


----------



## himeki (May 4, 2016)

ive lost my laptop charger and i have commission files on there


----------



## Albuns (May 4, 2016)

The first lucid dream I have in about a month and it turns into a nightmare. I ended up waking up while breathing heavily, what a wonderful way to start your morning...


----------



## Nightmares (May 4, 2016)

This stupid thing in my mouth oww


----------



## Locket (May 4, 2016)

I come home with a headache, and usually cana't do anything

I can only read or draw in my final class, and we are supposed to work on homework


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2016)

Oh haha, this guy was joking around but really offended me and laughed about it xDDD

I don't like block systems like the ones on Discord, it can still let you read the message, I just want it GONE, not some clickable thing saying "lel blocked message"


----------



## ellarella (May 4, 2016)

i ate a salad with onion and leek and now my entire stomach is burning as if it was full of glowing coal


----------



## p e p p e r (May 4, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i ate a salad with onion and leek and now my entire stomach is burning as if it was full of glowing coal


yikes. do you have any apple cider vinegar or balsamic vinegar?  try taking a teaspoon of it to help your stomach


----------



## Dim (May 4, 2016)

Nox said:


> These ants are REALLY starting to get on my nerves. I was just eating and I found one crawling behind my ear. What if the damn thing actually managed to crawl IN my ear?


Some moron dropped a cookie in the kitchen and they were ALL OVER IT. I hate pests. >.>


----------



## Hulaette (May 4, 2016)

I'm on the verge of totally losing my freaking mind! Living with a lunatic narcissist really takes a toll on me. ugh...


----------



## boujee (May 4, 2016)

exams coming up in two days
oh boy


----------



## jiny (May 4, 2016)

Nox said:


> These ants are REALLY starting to get on my nerves. I was just eating and I found one crawling behind my ear. What if the damn thing actually managed to crawl IN my ear?



oh my god ew !!!! 



well i have tests next week and i'm srsly not ready ugh


----------



## Locket (May 4, 2016)

I come home with a headache and all my dad says is: "Eat breakfast!!!"

I can't, because when I get to school my stomach hurts and its terrible

ALSO I think my glasses perscriptions arent right. I always get a headache. 
Think I need a new one after staring in the sun for a picture.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 4, 2016)

Having a bandaid because it hurt everything when it get touched but feel annoying the bandaid


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

Trying to drink 3000ml water everyday is a challenge I'll never win.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 5, 2016)

A lot more junk with the sexual harassment stuff, I had to go home early since I felt unsafe


----------



## Hulaette (May 5, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> A lot more junk with the sexual harassment stuff, I had to go home early since I felt unsafe



You should alert the police if your own mother isn't defending you. Asap.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 5, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> You should alert the police if your own mother isn't defending you. Asap.



The school said it is delt with and they have police reports in progress


----------



## Hulaette (May 5, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> The school said it is delt with and they have police reports in progress



That is good to know. That boy who was harassing the females sounds like a dangerous narcissist. I hope you get the justice you deserve.


----------



## Llust (May 5, 2016)

ive had to deal with this person who tries too hard to be funny and just makes herself look stupid and annoying. got paired up with her in a project, and i was working in it a bit throughout all my class periods, as there was really nothing going on today, anyway. unfortunately, she's in nearly all of my classes. and today was that type of day where i just wanted to be alone and recharge, but ugh she wouldnt leave me alone


----------



## Cadbberry (May 5, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> That is good to know. That boy who was harassing the females sounds like a dangerous narcissist. I hope you get the justice you deserve.



Well it escalated from just sexual harassment to some threats and many students who know what happened or were around during everything are scared he may hurt people at school or bring weapons with intent to hurt. The staff is even ok with kids bringing pepper spray and tasers in case he does. Staff are even scared and locking their doors more often during classes or when they are alone which is usually frowned upon in our district


----------



## Hulaette (May 5, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Well it escalated from just sexual harassment to some threats and many students who know what happened or were around during everything are scared he may hurt people at school or bring weapons with intent to hurt. The staff is even ok with kids bringing pepper spray and tasers in case he does. Staff are even scared and locking their doors more often during classes or when they are alone which is usually frowned upon in our district



Does this crazy kid's parents know that he is acting like this at school? Sounds like he's kind of a pstcho by the way you said that. I don't agree with other kids bringing weapons to school but if he might physically hurt other students or even sexually abuse them then by all means bring something to defend yourself. It is sad that it comes to that.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 5, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Does this crazy kid's parents know that he is acting like this at school? Sounds like he's kind of a pstcho by the way you said that. I don't agree with other kids bringing weapons to school but if he might physically hurt other students or even sexually abuse them then by all means bring something to defend yourself. It is sad that it comes to that.



Yea, his parents are also crazy though


----------



## Hulaette (May 5, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Yea, his parents are also crazy though



Oh, that's a shame. That explains why he's a psycho. That freaking kid needs to be removed from the school and taught a lesson.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 5, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Oh, that's a shame. That explains why he's a psycho. That freaking kid needs to be removed from the school and taught a lesson.



Well his past reports have gone missing so they are calling this a one time thing but he has been removed from school for now apparently


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Well it escalated from just sexual harassment to some threats and many students who know what happened or were around during everything are scared he may hurt people at school or bring weapons with intent to hurt. The staff is even ok with kids bringing pepper spray and tasers in case he does. Staff are even scared and locking their doors more often during classes or when they are alone which is usually frowned upon in our district


Damn that's crazy! This kid needs to get locked up at this point. :/ Hope you stay safe.


----------



## aericell (May 5, 2016)

I came out of this a lot more irritated than I was going in and I really, really, _really_ thought having this conversation would resolve things but it's not it's not it's not


----------



## Nightmares (May 5, 2016)

When dumb kids think they're smart


----------



## himeki (May 5, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> When dumb kids think they're smart



OH MY GOD YES. or when dumb people think theyre better then you and can rek you .-.

ugh my ict teacher has been replaced by a fcking btch. also we still have two weeks so that is painful


----------



## Nightmares (May 5, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOD YES. or when dumb people think theyre better then you and can rek you .-.
> 
> ugh my ict teacher has been replaced by a fcking btch. also we still have two weeks so that is painful



Ahahha yeah, I remember one kid told me he was super cool because he got a level 4 in something, and told me I was dumb.....I got like a level 6 lmfao xD


----------



## Heyden (May 5, 2016)

i lost most of my collectibles l o l


----------



## Nightmares (May 5, 2016)

Heyden said:


> i lost most of my collectibles l o l



Whuut why ;-;


----------



## Zane (May 5, 2016)

Heyden said:


> i lost most of my collectibles l o l



what how


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2016)

Heyden said:


> i lost most of my collectibles l o l


Did someone mug you or something? xD


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2016)

got stabbed in my finger by a shard of glass, and it still hurts!!!

please some one find this shard, hes very dangerous ;-;


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> got stabbed in my finger by a shard of glass, and it still hurts!!!
> 
> please some one find this shard, hes very dangerous ;-;


Ouch! I hate that. :/

I put my palm on glass shards like an idiot and got one in it. I got it out but I was paranoid for a while. >.>


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2016)

Nox said:


> Ouch! I hate that. :/
> 
> I put my palm on glass shards like an idiot and got one in it. I got it out but I was paranoid for a while. >.>



he looks like this plz be very careful if you see him ;-;



Spoiler: not for the faint of heart!!!, you have been warned!!


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> he looks like this plz be very careful if you see him ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D: He is terrifying! *Faints*


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2016)

Nox said:


> D: He is terrifying! *Faints*



he also mugged me ;-;


----------



## Seroja (May 5, 2016)

Hmmm that signature is bothering me.


----------



## Redline (May 5, 2016)

I have to compare auto insurance quotes soon. I know it has to happen, but lord, is it a tedious set of trials


----------



## jiny (May 5, 2016)

still waiting for it to be released on spotify


----------



## visibleghost (May 5, 2016)

ive been in a car since 8:30 am and im about 2 die


----------



## focus (May 5, 2016)

"Is this type of photoshopping a catalyst for false body expectations amongst the canine community? Do you think Coach went too far?" 

..itS A DO G


----------



## Nightmares (May 5, 2016)

Apparently this English project I spent 6 hours on is "disturbing". 

I'm really upset 
I'm gonna redo it really badly on purpose :^)


----------



## brownboy102 (May 5, 2016)

I'm real scared for Alberta and Fort McMurray, hopefully they can fight the wildfires before it destroys the town. It's too bad that BC can't send in any firefighters in to help, as BC is already fighting wildfires themselves.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 5, 2016)

to feel so awful that i dont even want to talk with no one


----------



## Seroja (May 5, 2016)

His battery's dead, and it's almost 1am. I hope he'll make it home safely.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 5, 2016)

Happily the guy who was threatening and harassing people has been placed on independent study


----------



## Hollowby (May 5, 2016)

When you forget to save your new signature as psd file. So you can't edit it when you have to update.


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

My face itches and I want cereal but we have no milk


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 5, 2016)

i tried making a lil donut polymer clay charm and it burnt and i am done


----------



## Nightmares (May 5, 2016)

Ughhh stop thinking about it


----------



## Hollowby (May 5, 2016)

Hollowby said:


> When you forget to save your new signature as psd file. So you can't edit it when you have to update.



how do i get villagers to leave urrggg horrible.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2016)

One of our bunnies died, haven't been able to get enough sleep because of the heat, final exams coming up, and assignments are being thrown from everywhere.


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

Yesterday we saw a cat at the pet store. His owner died . We really wanted to get his but he's scared of dogs and other cats. He looked really lonely..


----------



## tae (May 5, 2016)

i got left for minties.


----------



## Hollowby (May 5, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> One of our bunnies died, haven't been able to get enough sleep because of the heat, final exams coming up, and assignments are being thrown from everywhere.




aww. take care.


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

Still, 2 or so months later, I wonder if it's a ghost or my brain being weird.
Cinder are you real or notttttttt


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 5, 2016)

i'm sick of weeb trash showing up in my pinterest feed


----------



## Hollowby (May 5, 2016)

I should get some sleep since its 1.30 am


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

I haven't started my April TGA.. it was due Apr. 17th


----------



## jiny (May 5, 2016)

ughghhghfhfhfh tests are on monday im crying


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

Dad's home in an hour and a half and I need to write 2 paragraphs

I just don't like writing


----------



## boujee (May 5, 2016)

My ears hurt


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

I'm able to easily pop my middle finger side to side


----------



## brownboy102 (May 5, 2016)

The wildfires need to stop. Even if it's only Northern BC and other places in Canada such as Alberta, they're still ravaging everything in their path.


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

Sparro said:


> The wildfires need to stop. Even if it's only Northern BC and other places in Canada such as Alberta, they're still ravaging everything in their path.



When I lived in Alaska there were wildfires pretty often


STOP PROCRASTINATING, ME, DAD'S HOME IN AN HOUR


----------



## Kevinnn (May 5, 2016)

Can I just have the username Kevin pls


----------



## Vizionari (May 5, 2016)

I spent an hour shaving my arms and legs...I want my hour back.


----------



## Javocado (May 5, 2016)

My body is aiken, call me clay.


----------



## Llust (May 5, 2016)

these middle school crush issues people are having here are pretty stupid. and i signed up for talent show auditions with my friend, but im starting to have second thoughts. i know how much she wants to do it, so im not going to opt out, but i'm going to be so glad if we get rejected


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2016)

****! I just realized I forgot to visit Bob's house yesterday.


----------



## Albuns (May 5, 2016)

I should probably stop avoiding them and actually try starting up a conversation... uugh.


----------



## Seroja (May 5, 2016)

Kevinnn said:


> Can I just have the username Kevin pls



Why can't you?

--

So jealous of people who can eat a lot without gaining weight.


----------



## Locket (May 5, 2016)

Ya know, maybe I should just tape my mouth shut, because I'm pretty sure no one will want to listen to my voice, and basically all I say is useless

I mean, if you listened to me, maybe we would've one. I may be shy, but I'm not stupid.


----------



## brownboy102 (May 5, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Why can't you?
> 
> --
> 
> So jealous of people who can eat a lot without gaining weight.



It's most likely taken, Kevin is sort of a common name.


----------



## Hulaette (May 5, 2016)

I'm being emotionally tortured by a crazy narcissist.


----------



## ok.sean (May 6, 2016)

Spoiler: really disorganized and misplaced rant about rap music dont read if easily triggered



Something that makes me so sad for this generation is rap music. OOhoOOOhoo MY God A RACIST. This has nothing to do with race. 
so here is my really disorganized and out of place 


1.) Misogyny
My brother exclusively listens to this filthy rap music in his car and it _sickens_ me the kind of things they say in these songs. There's one in particular he likes; "All I Need" by Juicy J. In this song there is a certain line: _"...and she say she a virgin...***** shut the **** up"_ I'm no feminist but could that be any more disrepectful to a woman? You're saying that a woman should shut up and **** you? No nonon o hell no. A woman, or 'hoe', rather is just a doll who has sex with you wenever you tell her to? f.u.c.k. n.o. 
I just want to say that _those who repopulate this earth aren't sex dolls._ ok Im done with my feminist rant. 

2.) Emphasization of Substance Abuse
Why does 'ghetto' culture emphasize drugs and alchohol so damn much? Drugs are 1.) illegal, and 2.) life threatening.
That being said...why the _hell_ are drugs so glorified and sacred in modern society? It makes zero sense to me that substances that ruin lives and tear families apart are these key factors of society? _FIll up my cup! Let's get wasted! Pass the joint!_ What's worse is that I've met so many teenagers who worship this genre which, most of the time, is just encouraging misogyny and substance abuse. I've watched lives completely go to waste because rap music influenced them enough to "be like the cool kids" and let their life go to waste. 

3.) Rap music itself
This will be controversial, but bare with me. I'm just going to say it. _90% of rap music artists are t a l e n t l e s s. _. It takes less than zero effort to write a song that consists solely of bragging about your lucrative and (underserved) success, substance abuse, and misogyny and add a beat. Does that even count as music? Artists like 2pac, Eminem, and to an extent, Drake actually put passion and meaning into their songs. Other than that, this industry is comprised of sellout artists who produce generic and immoral music and make millions. (???) There is zero passion or meaning in "lets go to the club, get wasted, knock up some hoes, and commit felonies (commence bass).


----------



## f11 (May 6, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> Spoiler: really disorganized and misplaced rant about rap music dont read if easily triggered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey no offense but why do hate black people?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also how are going to talk about Eminem putting passion and have misogyny as one of ur earlier points it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Hulaette (May 6, 2016)

Eminem actually is a brilliant artist and his songs are based off of his real life. Marshal Mathers is pure talent all around.


----------



## f11 (May 6, 2016)

I was just notified that that was a troll so I'm bothered that the two minuets i took to write that is gone.


----------



## Hulaette (May 6, 2016)

Crys said:


> I was just notified that that was a troll so I'm bothered that the two minuets i took to write that is gone.



That's a crying shame.


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I'm being emotionally tortured by a crazy narcissist.


Friend B is at it again lmao


----------



## brownboy102 (May 6, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> Spoiler: really disorganized and misplaced rant about rap music dont read if easily triggered
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.

Also, a lot of the time, with rap music they aren't aiming for a tune to go by or whatever. You just have to find that perfect artist, that perfect song. Most of the "mainstream" stuff you hear, or in other words, stuff on the radio, can be about drugs, sex and money.

*But that's not all the songs in the rap genre.*

When a rap is done right, it's amazing. Because rap is supposed to tell a story, and many rappers have a reason behind their lyrics. Whether they had a troubled past or a rise to success, rap tells a story. And you gotta look for that story, or else you'll find yourself lost in a library of nothingness.


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2016)

Crys said:


> hey no offense but why do hate black people?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also how are going to talk about Eminem putting passion and have misogyny as one of ur earlier points it doesn't make sense.


I just read it, I don't see how it makes him hate black people.


----------



## Hulaette (May 6, 2016)

Nox said:


> Friend B is at it again lmao



That's not funny. This is causing me to feel depression and anxiety everyday now.


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> That's not funny. This is causing me to feel depression and anxiety everyday now.


My apologies. Did you try confronting her yet?


----------



## Bowie (May 6, 2016)

I was thinking of starting a vinyl collection, but then I realised I don't have a vinyl record player. Dumbo over here.


----------



## Hulaette (May 6, 2016)

Nox said:


> My apologies. Did you try confronting her yet?



There is no sense in confronting "Friend B" about it. She's really a crazy lunatic and she'll just go barking mad of I even talk to her about anything for that matter. I had someone to talk to about it and we are going to work on some changes really soon. Her constant angry outbursts and foul attitude is tearing my family apart.


----------



## f11 (May 6, 2016)

Nox said:


> I just read it, I don't see how it makes him hate black people.


sorrz xD too lazy to be writing paragraphs in the middle of the night its not like I was talking to you or anything  lol


----------



## Serk102 (May 6, 2016)

I think I've gotten to the age where memes have stopped being entertaining and are on the verge of annoying. This is bothering because back in the day I used to be _quite_ the memer.


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> There is no sense in confronting "Friend B" about it. She's really a crazy lunatic and she'll just go barking mad of I even talk to her about anything for that matter. I had someone to talk to about it and we are going to work on some changes really soon. Her constant angry outbursts and foul attitude is tearing my family apart.


By family I'm assuming you meant your group of friends. I have a brother who pretty much acts the same way. If she is going to be angry at you and barks at you everytime you come into contact with her then honestly she isn't really worth talking to. At this point I'd just say screw you and just tune her out.


----------



## Seroja (May 6, 2016)

Played Rune Factory 4 last night and all I did was run around trying to make sense of the game.


----------



## Hulaette (May 6, 2016)

Nox said:


> By family I'm assuming you meant your group of friends. I have a brother who pretty much acts the same way. If she is going to be angry at you and barks at you everytime you come into contact with her then honestly she isn't really worth talking to. At this point I'd just say screw you and just tune her out.



Yea, my friends are my family, even though they aren't biologically related to me. I am still appalled at what happen to me today. I was told to just ignore her and act like she don't exist. Sigh. It hurts, but what else can I do?


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

I've had dandruff for like 2 years
I need to that gross-ass shampoo again

- - - Post Merge - - -



Seroja said:


> Played Rune Factory 4 last night and all I did was run around trying to make sense of the game.



I love that game
#Vishnal4lyfe


----------



## Hulaette (May 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I've had dandruff for like 2 years
> I need to that gross-ass shampoo again



You mean Head & Shoulders shampoo? That soap is brilliant and amazing!


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> You mean Head & Shoulders shampoo? That soap is brilliant and amazing!



No, I used a thick heavy duty brown kind from Walgreens. It had a very strong odor, very likely toxic

YET HERE I AM A YEAR LATER STILL WITH A FLAKY SCALP


----------



## Hulaette (May 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> No, I used a thick heavy duty brown kind from Walgreens. It had a very strong odor, very likely toxic
> 
> YET HERE I AM A YEAR LATER STILL WITH A FLAKY SCALP



I highly recommend Head & Shoulders shampoo and conditioner. It helps stop human dandruff.


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I highly recommend Head & Shoulders shampoo and conditioner. It helps stop human dandruff.



Alrighty


----------



## Seroja (May 6, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I highly recommend Head & Shoulders shampoo and conditioner. It helps stop human dandruff.



Doesn't work for me though. Maybe it's formulated to be more effective on mermaid scalp.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 6, 2016)

I'm so fcking tired


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

im trying to do this massage but im too ticklish


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

Nintendo do you have a secret deal with Spain only or??? Release the shinies!


----------



## jiny (May 6, 2016)

why are my friends obsessed with jacob satorious


----------



## Heyden (May 6, 2016)

no no no and NO again


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 6, 2016)

When a cyclist is going really slow and taking up the road when there's literally a side walk right next to them. You deserve a big old **** you. I don't even get sidewalks in my area to ride on.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

^People being overly slow in general unless they are ill or have problems are annoying especially when all they do is look at their phones or being generally ignorant.

Also atm I wish I bought more breezers..


----------



## Peter (May 6, 2016)

I need to go to the bathroom so so so so bad but i'm in nice part of uni with sofas and comfy chairs and if i get up i'll lose my seat


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

stop yelling its not gonna get you anywhere fgs i wish i was never born into this family sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

GREAT NOW I GOT THESE LYRICS ON MY BRAIN TOO why


----------



## Hollowby (May 6, 2016)

villagers that wont move the f.ck out


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 6, 2016)

I'm being stalked by a girl who's obsessed with me. I'd get 10+ messages from her everyday on multiple different social sites. Nearly every post/picture has a comment from her and honestly, It's starting to really tire me out. Everytime I see a notification from her I get super uncomfortable and I avoid talking to her for days on end. And now, she's starting to write super creepy paragraphs to me about how we'd meet soon (lives in Australia) and how she misses me because I hardly talk to her.


----------



## Albuns (May 6, 2016)

Tomorrow's the day where bull****ting skills will be put to the test... I have no hope.


----------



## Cudon (May 6, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> Tomorrow's the day where bull****ting skills will be put to the test... I have no hope.


Fake it till you make it


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

My back hurts


----------



## GalacticGhost (May 6, 2016)

that moment when you see a dreamie for sale in the trading plaza but you haven't played acnl in forever, so you still haven't finished putting pwps everywhere to make plot resetting easier ;-;


----------



## Albuns (May 6, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Fake it till you make it



Can't fake your way through the entire math portion of the SATs! :,D


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> When a cyclist is going really slow and taking up the road when there's literally a side walk right next to them. You deserve a big old **** you. I don't even get sidewalks in my area to ride on.


Same dude, the neighborhood next to mine does though. Lucky bastards.


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

Spoiler:  



i dont like complaining about anything too much especially whats going on in my life but i feel like i need to get this off my chest as i dont trust anyone who personally knows me withh this so here goes nothing
this is gonna be a mess which is why im putting it in a spoiler like i probably wont even proofread but w/e. i feel like my family just doesnt care about my feelings anymore like it hurts when somelne who youve loved and admired and looked up to your whole life just outright treats you like sht like i know nobody likes being yelled at or get called names or feeling vulnerable in general but its different when its from a family member you feel? like i know i get angry easily and they probably do too it probably runs in the family but i dont think thats an excuse for how they've been treating me lately but idk maybe im overreacting maybe im being a drama queen maybe theyre all just really stressed out maybe i should stop being such a burden sometimes. regardless though they still feed me and buy me sht i want and they still buy me nice fancy gifts and they still treat me nice sometimes maybe theyre just going through something right now thats making them feel this way idk 
and also lately ive just been so emotionally and physically draibed like??? whats going on with me why am i such a sht person
if u actualy made it this far im sorry


----------



## Cudon (May 6, 2016)

I'm watching asmr out of boredom and it really annoys me when the asmr maker is trying to be sexual or cute in some way. Like how this one asian chick makes her lips and chest the focus of the shot while also keeping her lips slightly open so they look cuter and bigger. Or how this one other asmr person looks into the camera sexually.


----------



## silicalia (May 6, 2016)

focus said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel u. You're not overreacting. I get the same sort of flack for being too sensitive. I even get it from friends. Criticism has much more of an impact when it comes from people who are important, and not a lot of people realise this. Then you just get disregarded because you're "overreacting". Kinda makes you feel cornered and hopeless. 
But what I try to do is take a step back and put myself in their shoes. Take things in from their point of view. It helps to understand where their coming from and might resolve things


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

silicalia said:


> I feel u. You're not overreacting. I get the same sort of flack for being too sensitive. I even get it from friends. Criticism has much more of an impact when it comes from people who are important, and not a lot of people realise this. Then you just get disregarded because you're "overreacting". Kinda makes you feel cornered and hopeless.
> But what I try to do is take a step back and put myself in their shoes. Take things in from their point of view. It helps to understand where their coming from and might resolve things



thanks, it feels good to know someone understands how i feel. thanks for the advice


----------



## Hulaette (May 6, 2016)

This morning chit hit the fan in my household while I was sleeping. Now I'm worried that I'm gonna get yelled at again when she comes home. Help me, I'm trapped.


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> This morning chit hit the fan in my household while I was sleeping. Now I'm worried that I'm gonna get yelled at again when she comes home. Help me, I'm trapped.



swim away


----------



## milkyi (May 6, 2016)

i feel like getting rid of u because everyone agrees but it's too much work


----------



## Locket (May 6, 2016)

There.

I taped my mouth shut. Now you don't have to listen to me
I'm clearly not the daughter you wanted
You hate me I'm sure
But there, now you won't here my stupid voice for the rest of the day
Because thats probably what you wanted


----------



## Hulaette (May 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> swim away



I'm just going to avoid her at all costs today.


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2016)

A word gets pretty ****ing annoying when it is suddenly overused.


----------



## Jp_ (May 6, 2016)

I need to do school revisions, like alot.


----------



## boujee (May 6, 2016)

when your parents indirectly throw shots at you. 
Yes the house is boring today because I took a exam. I'm fcking tired.


----------



## jiny (May 6, 2016)

OMFG TESTS ON MONDAY I AM NOT PREPARED


----------



## Locket (May 6, 2016)

kianli said:


> OMFG TESTS ON MONDAY I AM NOT PREPARED



You cam do this! I took science

I got a 4 at a 920 score 

Curse zits
I'm in pain!


----------



## jiny (May 6, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> You cam do this! I took science
> 
> I got a 4 at a 920 score
> 
> ...



i'm taking math on monday, reading on tuesday, and science on wednesday.


----------



## Locket (May 6, 2016)

kianli said:


> i'm taking math on monday, reading on tuesday, and science on wednesday.



I have science Monday and Math on Friday and Monday



Spoiler:  Kill my math teacher please



So, I can't figure out a question. Why? Because YOU never taught me the correct math for it. You keep telling us "That is a level 4 question" and it makes me feel like I'm no good. I wish that I could switch to the other math teacher, because you aren't good enough. You are mean to us, you call us stupid if we don't understand a question. You don't help us learn good enough. You keep telling us we can't do it because we are under a level 4. When you say that, I really want to stand up, and excuse myself. I wanna punch you.

Maybe I really should have switched, and I feel unprepared for this test. You don't help me. You make me late for lunch, so late I have to bring a home lunch because I can't get pizza. I'm glad you'll be teaching elementary next year, but those poor kids that are gonna get you. You should retire, because you are mean to us. You'll be mean to them. Call them stupid. Because I know what you do.


----------



## aericell (May 6, 2016)

My friend is trying to sell me his tickets to a music festival tomorrow and ugh they're cheaper than what he bought them for but I still don't have the money or a ride


----------



## jiny (May 6, 2016)

i really like this kid but idk.. ;_; we're really close and we play around with each other but i don't want it to be awkward between us. because it's already happened with my other friend since she also liked him. it got really awkward and they didn't talk for what seemed like forever. i have him for my testing classes on monday & tuesday so i get to talk to him there. but idk i don't want to say i like him because he will probably avoid me at all costs..


----------



## tae (May 6, 2016)

I don't drink enough water


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2016)

I hate it when this site glitches my posts


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

Nox said:


> I hate it when this site glitches my posts



I agree. It's becoming very troublesome...


----------



## Xerolin (May 7, 2016)

I have a bad habit of chewing on styluses
Did I say that yesterday
idk


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 7, 2016)

My crying after I hurt people


----------



## Xerolin (May 7, 2016)

I was scratching my face and popped a pimples
Pimples too, just in general


----------



## Lyla (May 7, 2016)

I'm going to a protest tonight and I'm kinda nervous.


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2016)

Lyla said:


> I'm going to a protest tonight and I'm kinda nervous.


What's the protest about?


----------



## aericell (May 7, 2016)

I didn't know getting into a relationship could turn someone into such a ***** friend but okay


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2016)

Wow **** X and Y, I turned my forced save feature off and yet they still forced me to save in order to use the gts, so I just wasted all calcium and hp up for nothing! **** you!


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

**** you Nintendo release the goddamn shinies in EU already!


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2016)

I hate it how when I google something generic I get some random film or some other ****ty pop culture.


----------



## Nightmares (May 7, 2016)

Ughhh I keep dying


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

My problematic internet connection


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

Seroja said:


> My problematic internet connection



same our wifi is really crap here also i wanna go outside to the mall or something but im so lazy meow frick


----------



## Lyla (May 7, 2016)

Nox said:


> What's the protest about?



It's a protest to ban people selling greyhounds to china. Research the canidrome race track although I warn you the fate of these dogs is beyond gruesome.


----------



## focus (May 7, 2016)

two gruesome weeks and two painfully long days more of finals and revision until summer................................................. rip
but lets look at the bright side for a sec at least vacation will be like 4 months long its gonna be lit


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

my nose please go die or remove the snot ffs


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> my throat and head can you stop killing me now



ha i know how you feel, my throat hurts too >.<


----------



## focus (May 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> my nose please go die or remove the snot ffs



dude you've been sick for so long now r u ok


----------



## Hollowby (May 7, 2016)

my feet


----------



## himeki (May 7, 2016)

lineart is so hard ugh


----------



## Nightmares (May 7, 2016)

I need bells but they're so hard to make ughghghghhghg


----------



## milkyi (May 7, 2016)

why do you always complain about the same thing it's not going to get any better and i don't think anyone wants to hear u


----------



## focus (May 7, 2016)

dont front w me right now hunty


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

I'm having an emotional breakdown right now I lost my lil kitten; he's gone missing this morning and it has been 12 hours omg I don't know if I can cope with losing another cat


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 7, 2016)

The last 12 hours of my life have been so useless and stupid I just want to disappear from life all together.


----------



## Nightmares (May 7, 2016)

Seroja said:


> I'm having an emotional breakdown right now I lost my lil kitten; he's gone missing this morning and it has been 12 hours omg I don't know if I can cope with losing another cat



Aww no, that's horrible ;-;
I hope you find him


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Aww no, that's horrible ;-;
> I hope you find him



Thank you. I still have the little scratch mark he made on my left arm when I bathed him 2 days ago. I don't want it to ever disappear darn it just talking about this is painful.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2016)

I wish Undertale would have passed peacefully. Seeing it drag on like this is painful.


----------



## tearypastel (May 7, 2016)

mildly worried about the fact that season 4 episode 4 of glee is titled 'the break up'
just,,.,,,,, mildl ly,.,.,,,


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

still my nose freaking mucus and boogers gtfo


----------



## Nightmares (May 7, 2016)

I'm so bored ughh 
I don't know what to do ;-;


----------



## jiny (May 7, 2016)

studying is too boring but i have to do it


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> still my nose freaking mucus and boogers gtfo



you're cursed by your username hohoho


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

Seroja said:


> you're cursed by your username hohoho



cala-te >>

anyways it's nice weather but cold as frick when you walk into the shadowy parts away from the sun ugh


----------



## Locket (May 7, 2016)

My wrist hurts, I can barely do stuff with it!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2016)

Dude, I paid $60 for Battleborn and one reason was for splitscreen.







The hell is this? I paid for splitscreen, not quarter of a screen. Why does it need to be that dang big?


----------



## Vizionari (May 7, 2016)

ugh period cramps suck >~<


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 7, 2016)

I seriously need more clothes....


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2016)

I've had it with my brothers touching my **** without my permission. If they wanna touch my **** so bad I'll ****ing smash their heads with it. I'm done.


----------



## Locket (May 7, 2016)

My
Cousin
Just
Became
The
Wierdest
Human
Being
Ever

SHE LIKES JB AFTER ALL THESE YEARS SHE"S HATED HIM? HELP ME!


----------



## Hollowby (May 7, 2016)

it's so hot


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> My
> Cousin
> Just
> Became
> ...


the actual **** man.... come here i have some good music!


----------



## Xerolin (May 7, 2016)

The cup I got for being student of the month once last  year is almost done for, its plastic and very cracked :<


----------



## visibleghost (May 7, 2016)

all 3 (i think it was 3 anyways??) different types of anxiety meds ive tried dont help w my anxiety much/ at all and all of them make me into a dead zombie (if i take one i will be like drugged for at least 10 hours (sometimes until the next day) and i wont b able to get anything done, also when i get home from school i just fall asleep because of it)
and it makes me so tired to have to try out all these meds because, like, i have to take them a few times before i can get another but yshfofjxxj 
i just wish i could get something that helped and didnt give me bad side effects

maybe i should bring this up w my therapist Lol anyways i'll be hoME IN LESS THAN 24 hours and i'm so happy i'm going to die tomorrow in the car but at least !!!! it is not !!!  that much longer !!! until i am home !!! #positivity am i right


----------



## jiny (May 7, 2016)

waiting for bts' new album on spotify be like:



Spoiler


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 7, 2016)

Sadness..... I don't even feel like saying it


----------



## Xerolin (May 7, 2016)

kianli said:


> waiting for bts' new album on spotify be like:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



me with waiting for new episodes of SU


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

midnight gmt restock are you ****ing serious


----------



## Xerolin (May 7, 2016)

Bell Tree direct and collectible restock @ 4. That's when my dad gets home, I'll have to be fast.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Bell Tree direct and collectible restock @ 4. That's when my dad gets home, I'll have to be fast.



that is 1 am for me the heck man and i jav like no bells gg


----------



## jiny (May 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> midnight gmt restock are you ****ing serious



8 pm for me


----------



## Nightmares (May 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> midnight gmt restock are you ****ing serious



Ughh I know =_______=
What are they restocking??


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

kianli said:


> 8 pm for me



1 am for me, i'm one hour ahead of gmt so .. lol well my coffee got me up lmango

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Ughh I know =_______=
> What are they restocking??



idek yet but i assume they do due to tbt direct shiz


----------



## jiny (May 7, 2016)

kianli said:


> 8 pm for me



ooops meant 6 pm


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 7, 2016)

theres probs gonna be a retock and i only have 100 bells. fml


----------



## Nightmares (May 7, 2016)

No restock woo

I used up a load of data already rip


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> No restock woo
> 
> I used up a load of data already rip


fml indeed and nice of them to add like 10 mins before >>


----------



## Xerolin (May 7, 2016)

//heavy breathing
im seriously sweating rn


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

I probably won't be online on the day they restock rip


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2016)

Seroja said:


> I probably won't be online on the day they restock rip



same lol

salty staff


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 7, 2016)

not sure if i should buy the flower collectibles...


----------



## jiny (May 7, 2016)

lmao there was no restock.


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> all 3 (i think it was 3 anyways??) different types of anxiety meds ive tried dont help w my anxiety much/ at all and all of them make me into a dead zombie (if i take one i will be like drugged for at least 10 hours (sometimes until the next day) and i wont b able to get anything done, also when i get home from school i just fall asleep because of it)
> and it makes me so tired to have to try out all these meds because, like, i have to take them a few times before i can get another but yshfofjxxj
> i just wish i could get something that helped and didnt give me bad side effects
> 
> maybe i should bring this up w my therapist Lol anyways i'll be hoME IN LESS THAN 24 hours and i'm so happy i'm going to die tomorrow in the car but at least !!!! it is not !!!  that much longer !!! until i am home !!! #positivity am i right


I feel you, it ****ing sucks. I had to take a bunch of different antipsychotics just for anxiety/anger/depression and it did nothing but make me into a mindless zombie. Eventually my doctor gave up on perscribing me that **** and suggested outside help. I think I'm better off without them though. _Never again._

I'm not trying to scare you or anything because after all, everyone is different. This is just my experience though. The best advice I can give you though is to try and hang in there with those unwanted side effects and take it AS DIRECTED. As said by my doctor, switching meds back and forth too many times without giving them at least 4-6 weeks could not make it work. I made that mistake with a few perscribed medication.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 7, 2016)

GOD, MY LINEUP IS ALL RUUINED!!!


----------



## Zane (May 7, 2016)

i've had a mad kink in my neck since i woke up but strangely no headache


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> same lol
> 
> salty staff


They be trolling


----------



## Ichigo. (May 7, 2016)

the discussion section of this paper though....


----------



## Cudon (May 7, 2016)

I'm sleepy


----------



## Xerolin (May 7, 2016)

tHERE WAS NO RESTOCKED and i was so hyped
well there will be one in a few days


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

She's at it again!! Trying to ruin my plans well I'm not gonna bend this time


----------



## Zane (May 8, 2016)

Zane said:


> i've had a mad kink in my neck since i woke up but strangely no headache



still no headache but good god my neck is killing me. i'm being physically murdered by my neck.


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

I want to listen to this song i have stuck in my head but i cant find my headphones


----------



## Vizionari (May 8, 2016)

stupid throat hurts for no reason


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

f***ing sensetive skin. P sure its not escema, just really sensetive skin


----------



## v0x (May 8, 2016)

ebola


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 8, 2016)

Pretty sure I'm dying right now, stupid throat, stupid lady parts, why are they all working in tandem to spite me?


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

Wtf now I have random bumps on my arm?
And now the itching of dandruff
And acne
my skin sucks


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 8, 2016)

Great...Now my legs and arms are full of hives... c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

I've had these lyrics stuck like all day in my head why


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

sso 
hopefully we are leaving their place at 2 pm
 n then
if things go Nice we will b home around 8 pm
n THEn i eill b alive again
yyyErrEeeeeer


----------



## focus (May 8, 2016)

lol everyone here is complaining about how their body parts are annoying them its making me feel weird

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> sso
> hopefully we are leaving their place at 2 pm
> n then
> if things go Nice we will b home around 8 pm
> ...



why do you type like that


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

oh no nt this thing again

whats wrong w rhe way i type lmao


----------



## focus (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> oh no nt this thing again
> 
> whats wrong w rhe way i type lmao



wlel i dnot kno mabye it jus mak es me kinda crigne????//? i th ink mayb e


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

im So Sorry im going 2 change my ways immediately

haha no


----------



## focus (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> im So Sorry im going 2 change my ways immediately
> 
> haha no



lol i never asked you to change im all for doing whatever the *** you want but all i wanna know is why you type like that i


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

i swear i should make a faq in my about and make tht the only question

i type like this bc im too lazy 2 write mire properly
also idc  rly because i think ppl can still understand me
and it is a lot faster to write like this thn to write acwall of Proper Text
imo it expresses what i feel n think a lot better
writing propery makes me feel too srs and also kind of silly

so there u knwo


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i swear i should make a faq in my about and make tht the only question
> 
> i type like this bc im too lazy 2 write mire properly
> also idc  rly because i think ppl can still understand me
> ...


 lol ya u shud type da way u want 2 tbh tbh jus saiyan lmfaolololrofl

Just pulling you're leg. As long as I can understand what you're typing I really don't care lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

FOR **** SAKE TBT STOP GLITCHING GODDAMN!


----------



## Nightmares (May 8, 2016)

I'm trying to get rid of these adopts but no one wants them rip

I also deleted a whole adopt album, and I didn't save any of the art to my photos....ded


----------



## Albuns (May 8, 2016)

I need more Boku no Hero Academia. :C


----------



## kassie (May 8, 2016)

> has wi-fi
> wi-fi works perfectly for _everyone_ in the house
> B U T M E

ughughugh i have to plug the ethernet cable into my laptop in order for it to work properly. AND the router is in my room, not even a few feet away :| honestly wtf


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 8, 2016)

yay essays weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

._.


----------



## Lyla (May 8, 2016)

Got a three hour driving lesson soon. So scared >.<


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

i want ramen.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 8, 2016)

it's going to rain on every warm day this week

WHhhY


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

kassie said:


> > has wi-fi
> > wi-fi works perfectly for _everyone_ in the house
> > B U T M E
> 
> ughughugh i have to plug the ethernet cable into my laptop in order for it to work properly. AND the router is in my room, not even a few feet away :| honestly wtf



that's my wifi with my 3ds i mean it works perf. fine with phones and computer but no you wanna trade pokemon or something NOPE


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> that's my wifi with my 3ds i mean it works perf. fine with phones and computer but no you wanna trade pokemon or something NOPE



Girl my wifi is problematic as hell. I can open my gates just fine. I can see someone's gates open. But for some bloody reason errors happen when someone/I want to visit. Multiple errors until it finally fixes itself like whyy


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Girl my wifi is problematic as hell. I can open my gates just fine. I can see someone's gates open. But for some bloody reason errors happen when someone/I want to visit. Multiple errors until it finally fixes itself like whyy



Oh yeah I had that too maaaaaaaaan.

Also whenever I wanna connect on Pok?mon Y it's bruh can't reach your router **** you players


----------



## Nightmares (May 8, 2016)

@_@ kms


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 8, 2016)

Wants to play Overwatch beta more. Has final exams tomorrow.


----------



## focus (May 8, 2016)

ive had this sharp intense pain in my lower abdomen all day that gets worse when i move i need a big glass of bleach


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

i need so much btb right meow


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 8, 2016)

So tired of my grandma putting everyone in a bad mood. She's a completely different person now. She's never satisfied with anything, makes a big deal over the smallest things, and can't make any decisions without taking up like 30 minutes to an hour of your time.


----------



## Nightmares (May 8, 2016)

I'm so ****ing bored


----------



## Albuns (May 8, 2016)

Dang it, the one time I wanna go to the mall and we can't go. x.x


----------



## Cudon (May 8, 2016)

Theres a video of a female twitch streamer strangling a cat... I should not have watched it.


----------



## LunarMako (May 8, 2016)

That fact that Canadians keep dissing our very own prime minister about things they obviously haven't bothered to do any research on.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

there is a lille palle web page kill me rn


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Theres a video of a female twitch streamer strangling a cat... I should not have watched it.



I regret even reading your post. My stomach is twisting rn.

Poor cat.

--

I wasted my bells for being a noob


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

fuuuu tests tomorrow weep


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

Spent too many bells


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 8, 2016)

my essay is all over the place euhhh


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

i haven't studied at all


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

It is possible that I may have gotten scammed lol rip


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

i'm starting to hate pok?mon amie plus its five hearts isn't really friendship either lmao


----------



## Kevinnn (May 8, 2016)

Valanciunas pls
Heat taking the series can confirm


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

i'm pretty sad right now. so the album is on spotify but..



Spoiler: sad

















none of the new songs/remixes are available wtf


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

kianli said:


> i'm pretty sad right now. so the album is on spotify but..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spotify sucks wink wank tbh.


----------



## GalacticGhost (May 8, 2016)

i haven't washed my hair since wednesday (i think) cuz i'm on my period, so my hair is just eeeuuugghh


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> i haven't washed my hair since wednesday (i think) cuz i'm on my period, so my hair is just eeeuuugghh


not on my period but yeah idek when i did it last but probs doing it tomorrow since im going out


----------



## Nightmares (May 8, 2016)

Please not another argument on one of my threads xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> i haven't washed my hair since wednesday (i think) cuz i'm on my period, so my hair is just eeeuuugghh



Why wouldn't you wash your hair because of your period? o:


----------



## Zane (May 8, 2016)

this kink in my neck shall never die

and I spent all my bells but I don't wanna draw to get more waaahhhhh B'/


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 8, 2016)

crunchyroll stop buffering pls

- - - Post Merge - - -

cRUnCHY rOLL wHYyyYY


----------



## Hulaette (May 8, 2016)

I'm seriously embarrassed and ashamed for what I posted on here. I swear the god I just want it gone. I don't care what it takes I'll do anything for it to go poof! Help me mods


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

my wifi is being shtty


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 8, 2016)

I'm hungry again despite eating just an hour ago
gdi it's so hard to maintain my ideal weight I had for like... 3 days


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Please not another argument on one of my threads xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



because why would you want to take a shower while on your period?? but she could just wash it over the sink or smth idk..


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 8, 2016)

I'm on those "days" I hate it so much and I ran out of chocolate that I'm gonna start crying because of No chocolate


----------



## Irelia (May 8, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> I'm on those "days" I hate it so much and I ran out of chocolate that I'm gonna start crying because of No chocolate



icecream is a great alternative, my friend
but tbh i usually just lay in bed all day and weep whilst eating chocolate


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 8, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> icecream is a great alternative, my friend
> but tbh i usually just lay in bed all day and weep whilst eating chocolate




I ran out of chocolate and candy and chocolate ice cream  now I'm just crying because of nothing of that and my parents think I being over. Dramatic but just so hungry


----------



## Kevinnn (May 8, 2016)

Some people man.


----------



## Irelia (May 8, 2016)

the fact that im stressing over pixelated collectables on a forum when i have exams in like a week or two


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 8, 2016)

Distance.


----------



## Invisible again (May 8, 2016)

The fact that I'm stuck in Metorid Fusion and have no idea how I'm supposed to reach the dang navigation room in sector 6. T^T


----------



## f11 (May 9, 2016)

Feelin hypersexual rn :/


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

My sweat glands


----------



## Zane (May 9, 2016)

i'm really bored which i hate because i'm hardly ever bored. but my neck might finally be loosening up a bit which is nice.


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

my lip is bleeding and puberty


----------



## Elphie (May 9, 2016)

Too many seasons of Criminal Minds and not enough hours in the day


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Elphie said:


> Too many seasons of Criminal Minds and not enough hours in the day



#1stworldproblems


----------



## Cadbberry (May 9, 2016)

I had a fight with an online friend.... I am loosing two friends in a month, this one.... they talked about being shipped with mettaton, they suddenly a harassing new today mettaton account starts saying I cant talk to her anymore or else and etc etc, about how it knows everything about her and that they love her.... well it logged off when she logged on then she says I don't believe her so how dare me, how dare she get on me about everything when I protected her from harassment and a person telling her to kill her self but this random account that I think is her or her friend is now pissed and blamming me for being a bad friend and she hates me. Does that make any sense to anyone because it seemed so stupid I couldn't comprehend it


----------



## Ichigo. (May 9, 2016)

pretty fascinating how people can be sooo ethnocentric


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

we had no shampoo so i had to use some hair treatment thing instead rip.


----------



## DinoDymo (May 9, 2016)

My school sucks, and not just in the way that every teenager is like 'ew school i hate it'. No, ours is literally terrible at the moment. There is a new headteacher and he is just changing everything, trying to make us believe that they are changes for the better. It is just ruining our educational experience with the government changing the whole education system every 10 minutes. Oh yes mixed sets is a great idea, classes where the lower kids can't keep up and the higher kids get distracted by the 'troubled' kids.
Yes, the teen years, best times of our lives.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

rude mom nabbing magazine all for herself ah


----------



## boujee (May 9, 2016)

my eyes keeps on going in and out of focus


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

this grocery store must be the most unorganized one ever.. messy sht


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 9, 2016)

drawing boys is much easier for me as in face+hair+anatomy lit in every aspect but 'girl clothes' are more fun to draw
I'n in a dilemma what to draw for a promotional banner


----------



## Peter (May 9, 2016)

it's like 80? outside and I'm stuck studying for exams orz


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 9, 2016)

my cold/whatever this is -_-


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

I want booze or soda or something meh :|

Also these freaking heat rashes go away..


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

too sleepy to ac


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 9, 2016)

I hate people when they smoke around my college
1. It's illegal to smoke there
2. There is a spot to smoke away from where you are
3. People have asthma you big dummy


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 9, 2016)

How I feel about having a comprehensive final for Accounting which I failed 2/3 exams for and it never told me which answers I got wrong...


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

guy above: please stop playing trombone or whatever you sound so bad fml


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 9, 2016)

Accounting Principles I can kiss my ass. I failed the final exam. I actually had a B in this class until the last two exams shot a hole in my grade. I'm positive I passed the class this semester though. I'm just pissed because this is required for all business majors even though like 1% of the class is actually going in accounting, yet they make it so hard.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 9, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Accounting Principles I can kiss my ass. I failed the final exam. I actually had a B in this class until the last two exams shot a hole in my grade. I'm positive I passed the class this semester though. I'm just pissed because this is required for all business majors even though like 1% of the class is actually going in accounting, yet they make it so hard.



this
dude i feel your pain an im still taking and i despite it with a passion and im not even going fully to that


----------



## visibleghost (May 9, 2016)

hhhhhrhhh im kind of dying


----------



## himeki (May 9, 2016)

anATOMY AND LINEART


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Turns out I had 1 more test..
I was scratching my chest and now its all red an bumpy


----------



## boujee (May 9, 2016)

Jesus and madoka got married lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

still no news about further eu distro for the shiny pokemon rip life


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Restock pls dad's home soon


----------



## jiny (May 9, 2016)

juses i think i failed my test

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirayuki said:


> the fact that im stressing over pixelated collectables on a forum when i have exams in like a week or two



me but i had exams today tomorrow & wednesday haHahah


----------



## aericell (May 9, 2016)

I failed my Econ test... I've never done so bad

There goes my A


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

I've got speeches soon whoops


----------



## vel (May 9, 2016)

I need to do homework but honestly I can't put my mind to it.


----------



## Locket (May 9, 2016)

My computer is laggy af right now.

It's super annoying


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 9, 2016)

So much suffering


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

aHAHAA MC EJKWB i have homework that I didn't know about....


----------



## silicalia (May 9, 2016)

I've got a headache.


----------



## jiny (May 9, 2016)

ughhh this guy thinks i like him (which i kind of do and don't..?) and now it's going to be super awkward between us UGH i didn't want this to happen


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

Super worried I might not be able to get a pink cosmos


----------



## debinoresu (May 9, 2016)

i cut myself reeeeeally deep, like down to the fat


----------



## Cadbberry (May 9, 2016)

debinoresu said:


> i cut myself reeeeeally deep, like down to the fat



On purpose? Or was it an accident


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 10, 2016)

I once accepted a fb friend request of a random white girl who spammed me with messages in Korean language. One day she posted something korean as her status and one of her friends asked what it's about. She denied to explain so I did the translation job and revealed it was something... nsfw lol
She blocked me for that, I decided not to accept requests of strangers ever since wtf


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

My cheeks are numb


----------



## Limon (May 10, 2016)

My username.


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

L3M0N5 said:


> My username.



its rad tho


----------



## Limon (May 10, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> its rad tho



I'm glad you think so, I don't like it because of all the numbers in it.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 10, 2016)

Why I can't stop crying after 3 years of her death....


----------



## tae (May 10, 2016)

Lincoln why do you hurt me like this. damn you and your beautiful off-center abs.


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

My right calf(? lower leg) had been hurting lately


----------



## Llust (May 10, 2016)

need to keep myself from getting bloated because im swimming tomorrow, but im only making it worse ugh


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 10, 2016)

I have 10 minutes of nothing left in this class. My eyes feel so tired ;~;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 10, 2016)

When you're about to eat breakfast, but your cat pukes right in front of you...


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> When you're about to eat breakfast, but your cat pukes right in front of you...









more like this.

anyways slow day and my head hurts bleh


----------



## Aronthaer (May 10, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> Why I can't stop crying after 3 years of her death....



may I ask whose?

I miss the old PC game, Spore. I haven't played it in years but recently I cleared my save data and started over. And it became immediately apparent to my that the game was something special. Sure, it's nothing pretty to look at, and it's fairly simplistic, but it just has this overwhelming charm and atmosphere nothing else I've played has ever truly captured. to be playing through the game I spent hundreds of hours on as a kid that's now entirely dead as far as a community and online servers go is just depressing. RIP Spore, I had a good run with you.

Cruising through a huge patch of emptiness in Space Stage last night, this music made me cry out of sheer nostalgia and my depression that such a good thing is dead.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 10, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> may I ask whose?



my pet turtle we been together for 12 years she was my best friend because of her I felt strong and everything. ... she got killed because of my mom dog and really I'm almost close for 4 years after her death...... and I accepted that she dead but I haven't accepted that she hasn't left me and I feel guilty... if I could have been there sooner I could have rescue her..... but no she got hurt very badly also bleeding.. how bad I wanted to take her to a vet but she was illegal... 1 year later they stop making her illegal and so she die on my hand.... I can't forgive myself and scream at night for her to forgive me because I can't. ... but she not there

Anyway we been together since my childhood so yeah she was my precious jewel (pet) and I would accept old age but to be killed and I couldn't save her and dying on my arm. ......


----------



## RaineyWood (May 10, 2016)

My right knee and right arm are hurting and I can't do anything about it. 
I'm worried something is messed up. 
Won't be going to the doctor til Thursday. 
I'm mad at the city that this happened.
It shouldn't have happened and it did because they were stupid.


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

Stuffy nose


----------



## Locket (May 10, 2016)

I'm not ready for my math test

My teacher doesn't even help you! I bet imma get a 2 on the test, and be sent to the people who need help with math

She's not gonna send me to honors math

I know it


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

i wanna get so much crap but gotta wait until tax return shizz bruuuh


----------



## jiny (May 10, 2016)

uh 2 more tests just announced today?? wtf..


----------



## debinoresu (May 10, 2016)

i keep sweating really??? bad


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 10, 2016)

let me go fullscreen dangit ;___;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 10, 2016)

Please. Update. My. Grades. Also, I took my Caves final today and got this email from my professor, "The average score was 64.8% on the final.  I am adding a 10 point curve.  If you read the percent number on the computer printout, and then add 10 to it, you will have your final exam score." Pretty crazy how this 1 credit class is so much trouble. I've had easier 3 credit classes.


----------



## jiny (May 10, 2016)

apparently he didn't get over it.. he doesn't even want to look at me. ugh why did this have to happen. one of my really close friends is now a complete stranger to me. )):


----------



## milkyi (May 10, 2016)

I MADE A VIDEO AND IT'S KINDA OF EMBARRASSING BUT EVERYTHING IS EMBARRASSING TO ME UFUFUFUFUFUFFUKMS


----------



## jiny (May 10, 2016)

i hit my knee. i'm worried because what if it gets a little horn like the other knee.


----------



## milkyi (May 10, 2016)

thIS IS NOT GOOD THEY'RE WATCHING THE VIDEO O DEAR, I DON'T KNOW WHY WERE HERE, OH MY, TOO DEEP, PLEASE STOP THINKING, I LIKED IT BETTER WHEN MY CAR HAD SOUND.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 10, 2016)

melanie martinez said:


> thIS IS NOT GOOD THEY'RE WATCHING O DEAR, I DON'T KNOW WHY WERE HERE, OH MY, TOO DEEP, PLEASE STOP THINKING, I LIKED IT BETTER WHEN MY CAR HAD SOUND.



...What?

Read it again with a... "bedroom" scene in mind, it makes it %1000 better.


----------



## milkyi (May 10, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> ...What?
> 
> Read it again with a... "bedroom" scene in mind, it makes it %1000 better.



o jesus, no thanks i'm an innocent soul.

i was talking about the video i made for my friends


----------



## jiny (May 10, 2016)

i'm drinking coke when i know it's bad for my stomach. but it's really good.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 10, 2016)

melanie martinez said:


> o jesus, no thanks i'm an innocent soul.
> 
> i was talking about the video i made for my friends



Ooohhh lmao

















sextape confirmed

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry, really. I'll stop ahaha


----------



## milkyi (May 10, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Ooohhh lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my lmaao.

it's all right.


----------



## Llust (May 10, 2016)

middle school kids are a pain in the ass. during my ta period, a teacher asked me to run some boxes down to a middle school thats just around the corner. so i dropped off the last box in a teachers classroom and before i left, i was asked to stay and monitor the class while she left to use the restroom. i was fine with it, but the kids were just really annoying. im sure you guys are familiar with the way most middle schoolers act and the conversations they have. that was the first thing that irked me. i was already having a bad day at that point, i didnt want a bunch of annoying ass kids making it worse. so i was wearing a skirt today as well, and a kid just decided to flip my fkg skirt up


----------



## Aronthaer (May 10, 2016)

stardusk said:


> middle school kids are a pain in the ass. during my ta period, a teacher asked me to run some boxes down to a middle school thats just around the corner. so i dropped off the last box in a teachers classroom and before i left, i was asked to stay and monitor the class while she left to use the restroom. i was fine with it, but the kids were just really annoying. im sure you guys are familiar with the way most middle schoolers act and the conversations they have. that was the first thing that irked me. i was already having a bad day at that point, i didnt want a bunch of annoying ass kids making it worse. so i was wearing a skirt today as well, and a kid just decided to flip my fkg skirt up



Honestly this whole generation has an inclination to be a-holes


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 10, 2016)

stardusk said:


> middle school kids are a pain in the ass. during my ta period, a teacher asked me to run some boxes down to a middle school thats just around the corner. so i dropped off the last box in a teachers classroom and before i left, i was asked to stay and monitor the class while she left to use the restroom. i was fine with it, but the kids were just really annoying. im sure you guys are familiar with the way most middle schoolers act and the conversations they have. that was the first thing that irked me. i was already having a bad day at that point, i didnt want a bunch of annoying ass kids making it worse. so i was wearing a skirt today as well, and a kid just decided to flip my fkg skirt up



Middle schoolers have to be the worst age group to teach. I remember how much of an annoying **** I was in middle school. I imagine this generations middle schoolers being worse though.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 11, 2016)

Not being sleepy and have to wake up in 5 hours :/


----------



## ok.sean (May 11, 2016)

stardusk said:


> middle school kids are a pain in the ass. during my ta period, a teacher asked me to run some boxes down to a middle school thats just around the corner. so i dropped off the last box in a teachers classroom and before i left, i was asked to stay and monitor the class while she left to use the restroom. i was fine with it, but the kids were just really annoying. im sure you guys are familiar with the way most middle schoolers act and the conversations they have. that was the first thing that irked me. i was already having a bad day at that point, i didnt want a bunch of annoying ass kids making it worse. so i was wearing a skirt today as well, and a kid just decided to flip my fkg skirt up



I remember when I was in middle school. It was basically a sespool of stupidity which consisted of a thousand kids who more resembled (in both looks and behavior) a calamity of chickens with their heads chopped off, and 3 people I couldn't bring myself to hate. Then there was me, trying to be mature and not commit mass genocide _(i consiered doing it daily)_


----------



## Limon (May 11, 2016)

A weird sore in my mouth is bothering me.


----------



## RaineyWood (May 11, 2016)

My right knee is bothering me more today.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

Back to hacking shiny legendaries I see -.- Can you please release the shinies here too? Nope ok I'm moving to Spain **** happens I don't know the language any good!


----------



## visibleghost (May 11, 2016)

ths is kind of weird ik but i really hate hate hate "!!!!! seeing other ppls legs and arms especially arms it makes me Die   i hate it .


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

where is that cover your ears thread when you need it.. not gonna necro i just love the 80% of the thread is poop literally XD


----------



## Heyden (May 11, 2016)

naplan sux it's so inessential


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

mothertrucking heat rashes can you please **** off


----------



## Seroja (May 11, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> ths is kind of weird ik but i really hate hate hate "!!!!! seeing other ppls legs and arms especially arms it makes me Die   i hate it .



Like bare arms and legs? Or even when clothed?

-----

my belly is getting in ma way


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 11, 2016)

My cat it's gonna take over my bed


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

can they write properly HOW to cook the rice? smh.


----------



## jiny (May 11, 2016)

my knee has a bruise and it hurts. i usually don't mind bruises but this one is really painful to the touch.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 11, 2016)

This line is so long euggh


----------



## ok.sean (May 11, 2016)

I procrastinate so much and I end up working until 11 ugh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2016)

I don't think I got the bonus credit for the other practice exams I did... All it said in the syllabus was to complete them, which I did. I even did it before each exam and all I got credit for was the final practice exam. I have a hunch the exam dates being extended messed with when the bonus points were supposed to be entered.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 11, 2016)

thiking a lot its staring to hurt


----------



## Nightmares (May 11, 2016)

I'm too nervous to do it aah


----------



## aericell (May 11, 2016)

I have my macro exam in an hour and I am not ready fml I should've stayed home to study more


----------



## Nightmares (May 11, 2016)

The forum's so inactive right now ;-;


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 11, 2016)

My professor hated my presentation because it dint have a sub topic when it did -.-


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 11, 2016)

uhm excuse me but why is there cat food in the toilet


----------



## Nightmares (May 11, 2016)

Please tell me why restocks are at 4am


----------



## Aronthaer (May 11, 2016)

We still have 28,000 posts before 6,500,000


----------



## Nightmares (May 11, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> We still have 28,000 posts before 6,500,000



What really 

SPAM


----------



## Albuns (May 11, 2016)

Everybody's here thinking about senior prom and I'm sitting here thinking about french fries.


----------



## visibleghost (May 11, 2016)

my computer's fav hobby is to Crash , epsecialyl sjen im doing something important that hasnt saved yet :^) it's like 7 or 8 years old but stiLL ...

also i still hate arms and i feel rly Silly


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2016)

I'm sick right now, and I hate the feeling of being sick. Next thing you know, I'm hot, then I'm cold all of a sudden...and I have a headache. I feel sore rn...I hope I'll feel better soon.


----------



## jiny (May 11, 2016)

he didn't come again today either. is he trying to avoid me ?

- - - Post Merge - - -

fml


----------



## riummi (May 11, 2016)

i totally bombed my ap lang exam DDD why the heck was it so much harder than the practice we did?!
also im crashing because of the coffee i had earlier



Alby-Kun said:


> Everybody's here thinking about senior prom and I'm sitting here thinking about french fries.



i can be your date if we r gonna go get fries


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 11, 2016)

the fact tat whenever I save up for something big and can finally afford it I'm hesitating because it's a lot of money
one day i'll buy you, pretty bjd


----------



## Tensu (May 11, 2016)

I'm afraid google will take over the world.


Spoiler: DON'T UNLEASH THE MONSTER



https://www.google.com


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2016)

If I see one more spinning Rowlett gif in someone's signature I swear.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 11, 2016)

polnareff doesnt have eyebrows


----------



## Albuns (May 11, 2016)

riummi said:


> i totally bombed my ap lang exam DDD why the heck was it so much harder than the practice we did?!
> also im crashing because of the coffee i had earlier
> 
> 
> ...



Only if you pay, bby. <3


----------



## Seroja (May 11, 2016)

So scared I won't get to buy anything from the restock hurrrr. I hope I'll be lucky and get everything I need.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 11, 2016)

I'm hungry there no food


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 11, 2016)

I dont know if its my computer or if its Google Chrome but the images shown on every website are glitching and getting replaced for other images from other websites...



The collectibles images are replaced by some people in FB :v


----------



## marinamarina (May 11, 2016)

a boy...


----------



## Seroja (May 11, 2016)

Jetix said:


> I dont know if its my computer or if its Google Chrome but the images shown on every website are glitching and getting replaced for other images from other websites...
> View attachment 172115
> 
> The collectibles images are replaced by some people in FB :v



Probably your computer. Try refreshing a few times?


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 11, 2016)

AHHHAHA thIS bUg BiTE is DrIVINg me INsAne


----------



## Kevinnn (May 11, 2016)

Hi raps offense pls


----------



## tae (May 12, 2016)

I really need to stop


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 12, 2016)

HAH 
Im gonna splat u all damn snipers 
Fight me in close combat, cowards ignore this I rage when I play Splatoon


----------



## visibleghost (May 12, 2016)

i think these are the things i need to do for school:
*write an english essay about the philippines or something ???? havent started
*read an entire book in swedish, write about like 8 quotes from it or something. ? havent started
*also in swedish, we've been working w literature history and  we're going to have a test on it based on the lectures but i didnt listen to a single one of thm
*in sciene we have sometihng that we're supposed to do ?? writing an essay or something ?? about something we have t ochoose ourselves idek i havent started
*in art and music class i need to write something about music and art history
*in music i need to make actual music that's sad or something and put it together w a video...........,
*in crafts i need to write something about fashion n culture (i have started writing tho !!!!)
*a **** ton of german but idec about that
*in religion we have stuff that i havent done yet :')
*old stuff from when we had geography :')
*now when we have social studies i thhink we also have assignments that i havent done ?..
*an exercise diary thing in pe (i have started on it tho !! just not finished it)

basically th only subjects i'm pretty sure i'm not left behind in are math, home economics, ???????. maybe those are the only ones. lol

maybe i should talk abt how bad im doing in school w my thrapist i dont want to be taken out of school again because there are only a few weeks left but i really ?? cannot do anything lmao idk what to do about this.


----------



## Zane (May 12, 2016)

it's 1:30am and I can hear some guy outside (uncomfortably nearby) yelling and swearing about some gibberish, like I'm pretty sure he just said someone looked like a "dinosaur reject" or smth, I can't even imagine who it could be cuz all my neighbors are old as hell


----------



## visibleghost (May 12, 2016)

^ omg wtf 
dinosaur reject ???


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

gtting up early also thi keyboad ucks even more thn mine Haaaha


----------



## Zane (May 12, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> ^ omg wtf
> dinosaur reject ???



ikr, he said some more stuff about dinosaurs before that but the TV was on in the other room so I couldn't hear it all. Thankfully he seems to have wandered off now lol


----------



## aericell (May 12, 2016)

those senior awards @ my school were biased af lmfao


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

esc semifinals again like bruh why don't we have 2 tv's :[


----------



## Nightmares (May 12, 2016)

Y u close thred


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Y u close thred



she closed mine and sparro's too lmaooo. fun habit.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 12, 2016)

Why real friends ignore when I'm depressed


----------



## Nightmares (May 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> she closed mine and sparro's too lmaooo. fun habit.



So mean!1 ;~;


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> So mean!1 ;~;



ya it was the mokollectible one haha

o well i want like booze or candy but nah gotta save the dough


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 12, 2016)

Grumpy because I'm finishing up finals week. Probably will be showing in my posts a bit.


----------



## Seroja (May 12, 2016)

I will oversleep and be late for work again.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 12, 2016)

School sucks and it's gonna take forever to hit 6.5m.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 12, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> School sucks and it's gonna take forever to hit 6.5m.


 you think that. ... wait for college -.-


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> gtting up early also thi keyboad ucks even more thn mine Haaaha



Moko youre drunk Go home turt-girl :V


----------



## focus (May 12, 2016)

im feeling kinda nauseous better go kill myself before i get sick


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 12, 2016)

My real exams are this Monday and I still don't understand why Preistly used the Inspector to represent the idea of responibility 
i hate english


----------



## Seroja (May 12, 2016)

gotta keep my temper in check.


----------



## Locket (May 12, 2016)

focus said:


> im feeling kinda nauseous better go kill myself before i get sick





Spoiler:  I have something related to this



So yesterday, this girl silently threw up on herself (no where else) and no one noticed until my social studies teacher said:
"Oh honey, that doesn't look good"




I am pretty sure the right side of my body is cursed.

I hurt it:
Broken pinki toe (x2)
Rock in foot
stepped on a sparkler ash
Cut by door
Bruise on leg
Scratch on leg
Scars on leg
and I slipped off of a stretchy thing and scraped it

And also embarrassed myself in front of my crush while doing that last one.

//I'm amazingly clumsy


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2016)

I wanna check mii plaza but i need to wait after midnight so i don't mess up the schedule again for the hats ah


----------



## Nightmares (May 12, 2016)

My dad kicked my leg and this huge lump came up, but apparently "he didn't even touch me" and "there's nothing there".

So ****ing glad I'm going back to my mum's tomorrow  <3 xD


----------



## jiny (May 12, 2016)

so i was leaving band practice and i saw him just standing there, looking at the ground, kicking dirt waiting for his parents and i thought i just wanted to talk to him but my mom was already there waiting for me


----------



## Llust (May 12, 2016)

kids who are like 11 or 13 and their crush issues make me laugh. i got the most votes for a section in the student hall of fame for the yearbook. so i went to the designated meeting place for all the yearbook staff and nominated students, and ugh it was chaotic. i hated it. i stood there for like half an hour and ended up not getting my picture taken today. but its not the fact that i didnt get it taken today, its that i wasted half an hour doing nothing and having to put up with annoying ass people in a crowded room, and i didnt even get a chance to eat anything. i'm getting it taken on monday, but im hoping i dont have to waste my time again


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 12, 2016)

regrets have been made

- - - Post Merge - - -

i seriously dont want to go to school at this point in the year there's like no point


----------



## Zane (May 13, 2016)

i thought my headache was going away but haha it's not 8')))


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

your face


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2016)

we arent allowef to listen to music during the test Hello death


----------



## focus (May 13, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> we arent allowef to listen to music during the test Hello death



you're usually allowed to listen to music during tests???????/ wtf i would fail so fast


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

I cant stop eating these chocolate butterscotch things


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

focus said:


> you're usually allowed to listen to music during tests???????/ wtf i would fail so fast



yea i think you are, i never did though...

also lol weather people saying it's gonna be ugly here haha it's just a few degrees cooler than a few days ago.


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2016)

focus said:


> you're usually allowed to listen to music during tests???????/ wtf i would fail so fast



sometimes ??? during some tests. it usually depends on the teacher and sometimes i listen to music even tho we arent allowed to, but when it is national tests they will give u an f if you use any electronic device that you aren't allowed to use so lmao.,...


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> sometimes ??? during some tests. it usually depends on the teacher and sometimes i listen to music even tho we arent allowed to, but when it is national tests they will give u an f if you use any electronic device that you aren't allowed to use so lmao.,...



yeah lol understandable considering all the cheaters x))


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah lol understandable considering all the cheaters x))



lol tru

there are like a sht ton of newspaper headlines all like " CCHEATERS @ THE NATIONAL TESSTS !!! A TEACHER HELPED THEIR STUDENTS CHEAT !!!" lolll


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> lol tru
> 
> there are like a sht ton of newspaper headlines all like " CCHEATERS @ THE NATIONAL TESSTS !!! A TEACHER HELPED THEIR STUDENTS CHEAT !!!" lolll



lol really? haha they srrsly need some cash then!!

but yeah it's easy just to record stuff and put it on so they dont notice


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2016)

lol tru ^

btw did you hear about the people who cheated on h?gskoleprovet ?? that sht is rly ...  .. well.. ... they take cheating to a whole other level

http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/storfusk-avslojat-pa-hogskoleprovet/


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> lol tru ^
> 
> btw did you hear about the people who cheated on h?gskoleprovet ?? that sht is rly ...  .. well.. ... they take cheating to a whole other level
> 
> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/storfusk-avslojat-pa-hogskoleprovet/



haha oh yeah these like they have minimal equipment stuff the smuggle in lmaoo like why desperate people.


----------



## focus (May 13, 2016)

wtf is a national test


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

focus said:


> wtf is a national test



It's nation-wide tests in certain subjects you take in different grade, think it's 5 or 6, 9 and during high school(was for me at least? idek anymore lol) to see what the student has learned and you are pretty much required not to fail em ahah


----------



## focus (May 13, 2016)

ohh yeah ok we get those too but i dont think your grade matters bc i flopped my arabic "national test" but i got a full mark on my report (the test my school gave me lol)


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

focus said:


> ohh yeah ok we get those too but i dont think your grade matters bc i flopped my arabic "national test" but i got a full mark on my report (like the test my school gave me lol)



yeah it's mostly to see what you learned or not and i think most of the time you can pass the class/subject anyways but yeah most teachers want to to not fail it lmao


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2016)

u have them in 3rd 6th and 9th grade (and also at some point in gymnasium?) and they kind of are a big part of the grade but also kind of not ?? like, if you use your phone you get an f on your national test but that doesnt mean that you get an f in the class because the other stuff matters too.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> u have them in 3rd 6th and 9th grade (and also at some point in gymnasium?) and they kind of are a big part of the grade but also kind of not ?? like, if you use your phone you get an f on your national test but that doesnt mean that you get an f in the class because the other stuff matters too.



u have them in 3rd i never remember that we had that early maybe like 5th or 6th but yea idek might have changed.

and yeah that is kinda fun though how they require everyone to take but then nahbruh **** it lol


----------



## Fleshy (May 13, 2016)

i cut my hair when i was a little drunk and now it looks like i have a rlly bad receding hairline one one side, oops. but oh well it'll grow back in like 2 weeks


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 13, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> i cut my hair when i was a little drunk and now it looks like i have a rlly bad receding hairline one one side, oops. but oh well it'll grow back in like 2 weeks



XD oh! Aww it will grow back don't worry. I am mad at someone! I got replaced! **** him for doing this to me!


----------



## Cudon (May 13, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah it's mostly to see what you learned or not and i think most of the time you can pass the class/subject anyways but yeah most teachers want to to not fail it lmao


Isn't the point of nationals to gauge what students overall have learned too? Not 100% sure but itd make sense.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> we arent allowef to listen to music during the test Hello death


What why would they allow you to listen to music during a test?? Couldn't you cheat using it?? WOuldnt it be a distraction?


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

@Dinomates yeah it kinda is but it's so diff how they base grades and stuff over it.

also eww this stew is so gross when it gets stuck in the teeth/mouth


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 13, 2016)

I'm acc so sad I hate everyone


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2016)

Punched a wall and my knuckles bled for a few minutes, haha go figure.


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2016)

my german teacher keeps telling me and/or iumplyingg tht i am just lazy haha thxxx :')


----------



## Cudon (May 13, 2016)

I want ketchup chips but don't really have any good ones sold in Finland :/ I should also lose some weight, not really fat or anything but I'm starting to feel uncomfy in my skin.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

i want booze also my throat kill me


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2016)

i fell asleep again :/
i need to talk to my doctor about these meds because honestly it's not worth it to be exhausted over 24 hours after i've taken them like ?? ?wtf


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

so close to 3000 posts


----------



## Cadbberry (May 13, 2016)

Infinity said:


> so close to 3000 posts



Happy 3000


----------



## visibleghost (May 13, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I want ketchup chips but don't really have any good ones sold in Finland :/ I should also lose some weight, not really fat or anything but I'm starting to feel uncomfy in my skin.



idk what ketchup chips are but
cant you just take regular chips and dip them in ketchup


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I want ketchup chips but don't really have any good ones sold in Finland :/ I should also lose some weight, not really fat or anything but I'm starting to feel uncomfy in my skin.



sounds yuck most tomato/chili flavors are tho


----------



## tae (May 13, 2016)

i do not want to exist right now.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 13, 2016)

yellow is such an underrated/hated color


----------



## jiny (May 13, 2016)

why </3

well im crushed and done.


----------



## Cudon (May 13, 2016)

Moko said:


> sounds yuck most tomato/chili flavors are tho


Yeah ketchup chips are a tad underrated but imo they're tasty. The only ones sold here in Finland are the pringles heinz ones and they're ok but they're really hard to find and they have this sweet taste to match heinz.


----------



## Locket (May 13, 2016)

I'm taking math tests. ALready did 23 questions (because my teacher was all like: "You can't do more than 25 in 40 minutes." I'm not stupid lady.) and am still not sure that I'm ready


----------



## Fleshy (May 13, 2016)

i have a really ichy hand.. it's super annoying.


----------



## milkyi (May 13, 2016)

okay so i get that i like u but the sexual jokes are too mUCH


----------



## jiny (May 13, 2016)

OH MY GOD I HAVE TO TAKE ANOTHER EXAM. I THOUGHT WE WERE DONE WITH THE ****** EXAMS


----------



## focus (May 14, 2016)

i am sooo emotionally drained im done all i want to do is stare at the ceiling

- - - Post Merge - - -

like how hard is it for you to understand that a down syndrome child cannot be held responsible for his actions like you cant hit him because he refuses to go to the bathroom or he spilled your coffe HE IS A MENTALLY HANDICAPPED 6 YEAR OLD AFTER ALL AND ON TOP OF THAT HE'S YOUR OWN SON kill me now


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 14, 2016)

Still got all this crap hanging out in my lungs, just want it to come up, but I HATE taking expectorant, like it's just terrible.


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Dumb people.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Yeah ketchup chips are a tad underrated but imo they're tasty. The only ones sold here in Finland are the pringles heinz ones and they're ok but they're really hard to find and they have this sweet taste to match heinz.



yeah i wish they were better with the artificial flavors, most taste like crap. at least all the chili chips we have here ewww especially the spicy doritos i'd rather try like brain sauce or something


----------



## Nightmares (May 14, 2016)

How are these members so rich


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> How are these members so rich



they sell game stuff for tbt/btb or draw? or resell collectibles.


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

I have to go in for a uni exam on the 31st. It probably sounds like nothing but it's in a new place that I've never been before and it'll take about 3 hours of travelling on public transportation (and public transportation makes me panic to ****, and that's with other people I know. I don't even know what i'll be like on trains/buses/taxis on my own for hours) early in the morning to get there. I hardly ever leave the house _alone_, like never, literally. and if I do it's not far from my street, not hours away to a busy city. 

I also don't know any of the people I'll be around. I don't do well around people I know really well, never mind hundreds of strangers. I haven't even been in an exam setting with other people since I was 13/14, due to panicking when i was in a class with like 10 people. That's only worrying about the social aspects, never mind the general worry of taking an exam. I can't remember work as it is, i have no clue how i'll remember anything when i'm panicking.

All of this panicking over this reminds me how fkin pathetic it is that i'm 19 years old and literally can't do _anything_ by myself at all, lmaoooo


----------



## visibleghost (May 14, 2016)

why do my starberry flavoured chewing gums taste like pears.............


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

ripperino in pepperino my wallet but omega ruby D:


----------



## jiny (May 14, 2016)

i hope i get to go to that party today


----------



## Nightmares (May 14, 2016)

I don't know how to make TBT
What can I doo ;-;


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2016)

i wanted a sandwhich but doritos are fine too


----------



## OviRy8 (May 14, 2016)

I've know this one girl and I like her but I know she only likes me as a friend. I always go to her and when I told her I liked her she said "You're a really good friend." *insert sad_violin.mp3 here*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 14, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I don't know how to make TBT
> What can I doo ;-;



Sell Art
Sell Pokemons/ ACNL Stuff *unless you hax*
Or just make posts everywhere


----------



## focus (May 14, 2016)

OviRy8 said:


> I've know this one girl and I like her but I know she only likes me as a friend. I always go to her and when I told her I liked her she said "You're a really good friend." *insert sad_violin.mp3 here*


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2016)

wHy Is iT sO cOLD oUTsIDe


----------



## MissLily123 (May 14, 2016)

Life is cruel.


----------



## Nightmares (May 14, 2016)

Why is someone using my adopt to get freebies


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

I might have to get another root canal


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 14, 2016)

I hate accounting and I'm forced to take it


----------



## boujee (May 14, 2016)

what a broke btch


----------



## visibleghost (May 14, 2016)

Haha I have no idea wwhere it is I know I had it in school on thursday but I have no idea where it is now and I don't remember what I did wtih it after I last had it so now I am actually not douing great at all . I can get another on monday but I need it now . ffffffffffucccccccck


----------



## Kifa (May 14, 2016)

My gf wont play Dota 2 with me


----------



## Heyden (May 14, 2016)

school TOMORROW


----------



## Nightmares (May 14, 2016)

Please reply to my VM


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

More than anyone can think, actually.


----------



## jiny (May 14, 2016)

my cousin let go of my balloons outside


----------



## Heyden (May 14, 2016)

when ur so tired and say photogenetic instead of photogenic LOL


----------



## Locket (May 14, 2016)

I was playing crack the egg with my dad

While me being the egg, he made me do a backflip


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2016)

did i run into more spoilers frick


----------



## KingKyle (May 14, 2016)

My PC is crap right now and I need it fixed. Wait overnight for something is just horrible.


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 15, 2016)

Why do I always spell definitly as "definetly"
T.T


----------



## Irelia (May 15, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> Why do I always spell definitly as "definetly"
> T.T



okay you've basically just summed up all of my life's struggles in one sentence


----------



## Heyden (May 15, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> Why do I always spell definitly as "definetly"
> T.T


omfg


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 15, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> okay you've basically just summed up all of my life's struggles in one sentence


LOOL right?! Atleast I'm not the only one with this problem (':



Heyden said:


> omfg


 join da club


----------



## Heyden (May 15, 2016)

still 12k posts to go ugh


----------



## Irelia (May 15, 2016)

time to **** post

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk pls no infraction pls ily mod


----------



## skarmoury (May 15, 2016)

The tumblr app keeps on logging me out?? ugh


----------



## focus (May 15, 2016)

,,,i am such rickiana trash it hurts me physically.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 15, 2016)

so many conflicting things todayyyyy why, guess that's what happens when you have two good days in a row, the third one comes and spits in your face to make you pay... wish all this stuff would have been worked out before I got here because I'm here too late to try to contact anybody to try to figure it all, but I also hope it all happens AFTER I clock out.


----------



## focus (May 15, 2016)

i just realized my mascara finished and i have literally 0 time to go out and buy a new tube im cry ):
im gonna buy SO much makeup during summer vacation mark my words


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 15, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> The tumblr app keeps on logging me out?? ugh



for some reason i keep getting logged out of this site iddkk


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

i think grandma is getting senile, besides it's none of her business anyways.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 15, 2016)

Is it just me or is the Facebook app just complete garbage somtimes


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

too little tbt bells aahhhh


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 15, 2016)

_MAYBE I SHOULDN'T WENT TO THAT MEME WEBSITE_


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

ugh i kinda wanna sell my popsicle cause tbt but that group is fun and stuff ahahah what do


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

Moko said:


> ugh i kinda wanna sell my popsicle cause tbt but that group is fun and stuff ahahah what do



but that group is dead. team ripsicle


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

kianli said:


> but that group is dead. team ripsicle



not really some peeps still get on but yeah i kinda need the bells eff it


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

my storage is almost full but my dad put restrictions on and i can't delete apps without a passcode wtf


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Parents -.- trying to know what my problem when they are the problem if I tell them they say it's none sense

Il do nice thing they don't appreciate it I don't do nothing they boss and bug me around and when I do it they don't appreciate it

I tell them stuff I want they ignore and when it's them they want me to hear them -.-


----------



## ellarella (May 15, 2016)

i just broke my favorite coffee cup ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i just broke my favorite coffee cup ;_;



parab?ns...

also tfw when i need algae in SV but all u get is random fish ...merda


----------



## focus (May 15, 2016)

maaaaaaannnnnn i ate too much for dinner now i feel sick


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Parents complaining on how slow I do the chores -.- then you do it geez it's not the end of the world's beside it's gonna get dirty again so where the rush


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

^that's my mom. she used to work in a hotel before i was born so she always comments on how bad i make my bed or sht lmao


----------



## Fleshy (May 15, 2016)

ok why am i like this lmao


----------



## Zane (May 15, 2016)

all these cheap pikachu eggs testing me ;'///


----------



## Jacob (May 15, 2016)

when ur lineup does you dirty


----------



## Blu Rose (May 15, 2016)

I have to write two essays, a poem, and make a website--all before Wednesday.  After that, I have a 2-part Bio Test on Thursday and Friday, and then, to top it all off, I have an exam for Chem on Saturday.
I am so hyped that all of everything was assigned for just this week, mannnn


----------



## Heyden (May 15, 2016)

my bus l8 againnn


----------



## aericell (May 15, 2016)

i really don't know if I should join this honors program or not

is it worth it

is it not


----------



## Fleshy (May 15, 2016)

so much work to do yet i drink & stay up all night & don't work.... _great_


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

lol @ my friend telling me im an obsessed fan when really she's the one LMAO 

i went into her search history and it was awful ewww


----------



## lizzy541 (May 15, 2016)

high school is annoying me to _no end_


----------



## Fleshy (May 15, 2016)

just sleep for once ok


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2016)

Some guy giving me a negative rating that makes zero sense.


----------



## focus (May 15, 2016)

someone sue walmart quick. if i didn't know any better i'd say it was some Mimi stan trying to sabotage her sales but it's probably just idiot walmart employees tbh


----------



## v0x (May 15, 2016)

focus said:


> someone sue walmart quick. if i didn't know any better i'd say it was some Mimi stan trying to sabotage her sales but it's probably just idiot walmart employees tbh



your bothering me
your doing something i dont like please stop
help me
aaaaa


----------



## focus (May 15, 2016)

Phantom R said:


> your bothering me
> your doing something i dont like please stop
> help me
> aaaaa



?????????????????????????????


----------



## v0x (May 15, 2016)

focus said:


> ?????????????????????????????



help me im scard


----------



## Stil (May 15, 2016)

Not enough bells for more hammers


----------



## v0x (May 15, 2016)

infinity wont shair his hamirs


----------



## Aronthaer (May 15, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Not enough bells for more hammers



Dude.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Phantom R said:


> infinity wont shair his hamirs



I really want his Pokeball.


----------



## v0x (May 15, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Dude.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i had a pokaboal but i sold it for really cheap after it went rare cus i thoght 90 mil igb was alot for jt

hahahaha.
ha
..


i can name 3 more times when i had the chance to be rich as **** but blew it due to my stupidity


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

lol can u not bash the other members? pretty disrespectful


----------



## Locket (May 16, 2016)

So, theres this summer camp i really like

My grandma forgot to check it early enough, so both sessions are full

I'm really disapointed because i thought i was gonna go


----------



## Cudon (May 16, 2016)

I wanna eat noodles but I really hate eating in the morning


----------



## Locket (May 16, 2016)

The downsides of having a room right across the bathroom:

You hear everything
and you smell everything.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 16, 2016)

I hate when relatives you don't know come over and try to make conversation with you. So awkward.


----------



## Cudon (May 16, 2016)

Why don't all noodles separate the spicy stuff. These duck noodles are ruined cuz of the spice :/


----------



## leftTBT (May 16, 2016)

---


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

have to walk bc i missed my bus !!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2016)

got a split in my lip that's been there a few days, woke up with blood all over my mouth, and even while caking on chapstick my lips are still just sad! and I can't stop tonguing the dang gash which is probably just preventing it from healing..


----------



## Stil (May 16, 2016)

greed


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

Crap, I forgot I never bought like all the costumes in street plaza so now I have to cycle through these as well why.


----------



## zeoli (May 16, 2016)

Too nervous to sleep.  This anxiety is killing me.


----------



## Seroja (May 16, 2016)

My back hurts like hell, stomach is having gastric attack halp


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

my head hurts **** also it's really cold here ugh


----------



## device (May 16, 2016)

some website just told me to phone a helpline bc I have a virus on my PC


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

device said:


> some website just told me to phone a helpline bc I have a virus on my PC



> adblock? lol i love how people still try to bait people with those and sadly enough some click

like unless you actually know you went to a bad site lmao


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

my tutoring teacher gave me extra hw bc i was 3 mins late thxx


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

great thanks a lot period from last time ruining my perfect jeans like nO i'm not gonna go outside with those when there's a red spot on the asss why


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 16, 2016)

My brother won't tale me to college early because he lazy


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

power's still out nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggg


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

**** i need more sp hits you cant do with one ass weapon on that zombie stage.. BRUH


----------



## focus (May 16, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> The downsides of having a room right across the bathroom:
> 
> You hear everything
> and you smell everything.



tfw the bathroom is LITERALLY in your room :^)))


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 16, 2016)

I cut my finger a bit and my mom it's laughing on how it looks


----------



## brownboy102 (May 16, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> The downsides of having a room right across the bathroom:
> 
> You hear everything
> and you smell everything.



Sometimes it'll be the middle of the night and everyone is half asleep and one of them manage to screw up which door is which and walk into mine


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 16, 2016)

im so goddamn tired


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

lotsa sp plaza tickets > ugly hats on rotation
no tickets at all > HI MOKO LOOK AT ALL THE NICE STUFF BRUH GOTTA WAIT ANOTHER MONTH


----------



## ok.sean (May 16, 2016)

omG im so pissed ugh
so I woke up at 9 as per usual and was still tired so I set an alarm for 9:15 AM
I woke up again and ITS 11:03 what the actual ***


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

rip jeans that stain is too old i think well.


----------



## zeoli (May 16, 2016)

My summer is totally ruined now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

rip this shirt as well mom can you please wash crap carefully?


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 16, 2016)

so i have this remix of a song stuck in my head and i can't remember the original for the life of me


----------



## Hulaette (May 16, 2016)

I had a really bad day today, was in tears all afteroon up until now. To top that off living with a selfish narc just makes things worse for me. I want my freaking life back! I hate living in fear all the time!!


----------



## Locket (May 16, 2016)

So, this kid took my art, and was looking at it. He left it on his desk as we went to go turn stuff in. 

These people (including a pretty cute boy) looked at it weirdly


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 16, 2016)

these night sweats are not cool 
first heart palpitations, now this


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 17, 2016)

You're not allowed to ignore me, I'm the one ignoring you. Stupid jerk.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 17, 2016)

I have no money, and every time I save some for recreation some extra fee comes up I have to use it for. I really want a Wii U, gosh dang.


----------



## Zane (May 17, 2016)

I hate the badge arcade soooo much


----------



## Cadbberry (May 17, 2016)

Zane said:


> I hate the badge arcade soooo much



I hate that game, its fun because claw games are addicting buggers, but the fact it costs so much for one play is silly to me


----------



## Heyden (May 17, 2016)

math test tomorrow but im procastinating to studyyy mmmmmmmm


----------



## Zane (May 17, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I hate that game, its fun because claw games are addicting buggers, but the fact it costs so much for one play is silly to me



ikr! and u can barely get anything with the free plays, I spent like 6 trying to get the pixel Pikachu (didn't get it). Then the rabbit pops up like "having fun?? ;D" omg /rages


----------



## Nightmares (May 17, 2016)

I don't need you to constantly supervise me, please **** off lmfao


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Needing an 8th Hammer


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

freaking plaza ticket rotation how many ****ing hats are they aaahh


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

If you're going to leave me alone all day to deal with sht when you know i have exams to do, the very least you could do is answer my calls


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

drawing with a mouse oh well i will dooo ittttttt

and ah think this was the last new rotation thing i certainly hope.


----------



## mogyay (May 17, 2016)

it's annoying when things are out of your control and there's nothing that can be done about it


----------



## focus (May 17, 2016)

i found a fly in my salad kill me


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

im hungry and none of my friend want to accompany me


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 17, 2016)

a restock sooner would be great so it can finally be done and over with but at the same time I don't know if I'll be able to catch it if it comes too soon


----------



## mogyay (May 17, 2016)

I'M REALLY SAD EVERYONE


----------



## Cadbberry (May 17, 2016)

my 14000 post was lame


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

focus said:


> i found a fly in my salad kill me



ewww this is so gross especially when you don't notice until you start eat ew


----------



## Mao (May 17, 2016)

im about to get into a load of trouble at school

should i lie or not ahhh


----------



## ok.sean (May 17, 2016)

I keep prograstinating argh


----------



## visibleghost (May 17, 2016)

lol hiii i really want to kms rn hahhhhhhhh also im this close to stabbing both myself an d evryoneelse in the face w a chainsaw :^^^^^)=). also i love how i am hated by ltierally eveyone lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

people not replying .. ok if you had to rush but pls


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

The Flu.. Worst flu ive had in a while. I also had to take 3 days off of work and I need the $$$.


----------



## Nightmares (May 17, 2016)

Please stop supervising me like a child, seriously please


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

My mom trying to give me an example in accounting doing math because she thought the example was doing its accounting and not math


----------



## boujee (May 17, 2016)

I want more couple art tbh but I'm already waiting since March for one to get finished


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 17, 2016)

the news about the bullying artist shocked me
well my uncle once invited me to go to high school in s korea and warned me that juniors would have to do tasks for seniors, while you can look forward to being a sunbae in the future and boss around underclassmen
While I think it's good to respect the older this is going too far..


----------



## Locket (May 17, 2016)

My crush wasn't at school today


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> My crush wasn't at school today


my crush it's blind while other say we're together when we're not


----------



## Hulaette (May 17, 2016)

Whoever gave me a warning do you not think I am hurt too?! This offends many users on TBT and I get a ticket for complaining about it?


----------



## aericell (May 17, 2016)

The production of the dolls I ordered were cancelled 

I mean at least now I can spend it on something else but they were so cute... too cute to be true


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

The flu still


----------



## focus (May 17, 2016)

my laptop just forced me to update to windows 10 this is so ugly im crying


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

nobody to rebound posts off of


----------



## Locket (May 17, 2016)

My dad wants to move


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

life


----------



## aericell (May 18, 2016)

Roommate selections for dorming start tomorrow morning


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Me being on my period


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

My left hand is hurting. Think I slept on it last night.


----------



## Zane (May 18, 2016)

i found a sweater i really want but it's 100 usd which means it's 130$ for me so i have to decide if this sweater is worth not eating for a month
i guess sweater weather is almost over anyway ugh i h8 summer


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

of course the best restock on saturday rip me.

also rude mom turt stop waking me up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



focus said:


> my laptop just forced me to update to windows 10 this is so ugly im crying



y'know you can turn that off right?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 18, 2016)

I wanna go to this event so badly but I don't want to drive 3+ hours to Austin by myself and stay in a hotel by myself and do everything there by myself :-(


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

Hahaha tfw when gamestop is better organized than random toy store supposed to be handling the codes...Like bruh can you stop moving the date or im just gonna (touch)trade for a darkrai here


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 18, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I wanna go to this event so badly but I don't want to drive 3+ hours to Austin by myself and stay in a hotel by myself and do everything there by myself :-(



Now that I'm thinking about it. I could totally have fun by myself. This might actually happen. Why am I so productive at 3:30 am???


----------



## focus (May 18, 2016)

i almost broke a tooth on this kernel


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

My bank balance... so scared to lookatit


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

Seroja said:


> My bank balance... so scared to lookatit



trust me i hate looking at it whenever i need to pay bills lol


----------



## aericell (May 18, 2016)

I failed that exam and it doesn't help at all that the teacher is giving hints _after_ I turned my test in already


----------



## Vizionari (May 18, 2016)

I'm pissed, I got at least 2 wrong on that test and that I considered those answers but went for another hhnnnngh


----------



## hzl (May 18, 2016)

My day started off kind of good. I had a job interview and it seemed to go well.. then I got home and was tidying up and I move my mirror so it's resting against the wall, leave the room to put some things in the bin and I hear *bang smash* The mirror had fallen on my vanity table, smashes two glasses that were on there and busts my hairdryer (it's a huge heavy mirror). I try to fix the hairdryer and turn it on - but FREAKING FLAMES CAME OUT OF IT and there's glass shards all over my hairbrushes and carpet. What is even going on right now - is this clearly I sign I didn't get the job? hahahahaha I'm actually crying

- - - Post Merge - - -



Seroja said:


> My bank balance... so scared to lookatit



this too is also bothering me :'(


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

they better have darkrai codes tomorrow also i want another burger rip


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

People


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

rip coffee jitters


----------



## Fleshy (May 18, 2016)

i was at the dentist earlier and this old couple literally stared at my the whole time i sat there, I still feel really uncomfortable


----------



## Koden (May 18, 2016)

finals can lick my feet.


----------



## DaCoSim (May 18, 2016)

My head. I've had a headache since I got up this morning. Ughhhh.


----------



## mogyay (May 18, 2016)

i have daydreams where i stand up to people


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Me vomiting in a class :/


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

That girl that vomited in my class.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

rip sleep too much coffeee uhuh


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Infinity said:


> That girl that vomited in my class.



Did you read mine and decided to say that? Or it actually happen


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> Did you read mine and decided to say that? Or it actually happen



it was a joke lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 18, 2016)

Old people are driving me nuts lately. I just wanted to lay outside with my cat who was being cute and my noisy old neighbor that has dementia starts up his loud lawn equipment again and she got scared and went inside. That's all he does all day is use his lawn equipment and I'm sick of it. I just want peace and quiet when I actually decide to lay out and he always ruins it.


----------



## Hulaette (May 18, 2016)

I asked someone a simple question yet they can't bother to reply back to me with an answer. I guess that means they're guilty.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> Old people are driving me nuts lately. I just wanted to lay outside with my cat who was being cute and my noisy old neighbor that has dementia starts up his loud lawn equipment again and she got scared and went inside. That's all he does all day is use his lawn equipment and I'm sick of it. I just want peace and quiet when I actually decide to lay out and he always ruins it.



Omg I feel you. This is why I hate old people


----------



## skarmoury (May 18, 2016)

I have a math exam today and I barely studied for it lmao (help)


----------



## jiny (May 18, 2016)

--


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

Trolls


----------



## Ploom (May 18, 2016)

The lack of air conditioning 'round these parts.


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

Bulbabear said:


> The lack of air conditioning 'round these parts.



I concur


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 18, 2016)

acnl makes me crave for fruit. someone bring me a pear I will reward with a toilet.


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

My left hand still hurts, I can't lift things heavier than 1kg because it's so painful ):


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 18, 2016)

I'm bored and tired. I don't really know what to do with the rest of the night.


----------



## skarmoury (May 19, 2016)

Spoiler: nerdy bio stuff, read at own risk



So like our reviewer says the muscularis mucosa of the stomach contains the stratum circulare and longitudinale, but when I researched, the two stratum were located at the muscularis and not the muscularis mucosa ??? Idk that's been bothering me since earlier and no one seems to question the reviewer /sob



- - - Post Merge - - -

Also my friend's girlfriend is starting to annoy me a lot, she's so loud and overreacts to almost everything ugh


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

certain stuff I'm not gonna write out here because users -_-

Also the toy stores pulling crap with the codes... Like can you please check up on stuff...? Or, sure having people piss on your FB page is as fun I see.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

i burnt my hand on the inside of the oven stingy crap


----------



## Nightmares (May 19, 2016)

Wow when you let a stupid comment like "please don't play mafia again" get to you


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

i have this migraine and it sucks bc i cant focus on studying for this science test lol but hey DW comes out tomorrow so were good


----------



## Nightmares (May 19, 2016)

focus said:


> i have this migraine and it sucks bc i cant focus on studying for this science test lol but hey DW comes out tomorrow so were good



You can't  _focus_, eh?

I'm sorry


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

need to make a kanto/johto team for that comp.. ahhh


----------



## boujee (May 19, 2016)

Can't login to da because of cookies being block.


----------



## himeki (May 19, 2016)

everything


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

i just broke my 3ds charger my life is over
and now if i wanna charge i'll spend 10 minutes figuring out a position where it'll charge uuuuggghhh i hate myself i dont even know how i broke it

- - - Post Merge - - -



focus said:


> i just broke my 3ds charger my life is over
> and now if i wanna charge i'll spend 10 minutes figuring out a position where it'll charge uuuuggghhh i hate myself i dont even know how i broke it



I FIXED IT GOD BLESS MINIGAMETECH ON YOUTUBE


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

Okay but why are there 300++ guests on tbt like yall are just contributing to the lag


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Okay but why are there 300++ guests on tbt like yall are just contributing to the lag



buy bots. -_-  also i hope i dont get my period now it's too early wtf


----------



## Nightmares (May 19, 2016)

Buy bots??? That's a thing?


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> buy bots. -_-  also i hope i dont get my period now it's too early wtf



I'm the opposite. I'm kind of 2 months late. I really hope I'm pregnant and not just having the usual irregularities ):


----------



## Cudon (May 19, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Buy bots??? That's a thing?


Yeah what, thats a thing?? Are collectibles really that precious or smth


----------



## Nightmares (May 19, 2016)

How the hell do they work lmao 

Do they take over your account or something xD
I mean, if they're "guests", how can they buy anything


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Buy bots??? That's a thing?



Idek, I'm just too used to neopets having them 24*7 lmaoo. But yeah probably just search engine crap lagging right in time for rs xD


----------



## Fleshy (May 19, 2016)

my throat feels like it's burning, dying rn


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Yeah what, thats a thing?? Are collectibles really that precious or smth



Well usually autobuyer things on virtual pet sites, I assume they are just search engine bots for now, I wonder why they pick this time tho 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Seroja said:


> I'm the opposite. I'm kind of 2 months late. I really hope I'm pregnant and not just having the usual irregularities ):



really :0 haha well at least i hope the worst is over by tomorrow i'd hate to have my crap when we have people over


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

suffering so much and people telling me to grow up
when im sick minded because of loliness and none see that


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

maybe im just being paranoid but i think theres a bee in this room with me


----------



## Locket (May 19, 2016)

Why am I just now getting PMS symptoms?

Because my boobs really hurt right now


----------



## jiny (May 19, 2016)

o.o

please don't be lying ): i really hope she's telling the truth agh


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

I'm sad that there was so much lag I couldn't get my peach


----------



## Hulaette (May 19, 2016)

Having a really terrible day today.


----------



## Locket (May 19, 2016)

kianli said:


> o.o
> 
> please don't be lying ): i really hope she's telling the truth agh



I think you got yourself stuck in something

Pretty bad too. Need some advice?


----------



## jiny (May 19, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> I think you got yourself stuck in something
> 
> Pretty bad too. Need some advice?



i guess n.n i'll shoot you a pm if okay?


----------



## Locket (May 19, 2016)

kianli said:


> i guess n.n i'll shoot you a pm if okay?



Yeah. perfect.


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 19, 2016)

Rainmaker made me drop to A-
dang it, waiting for Splat Zone to restore my honor


----------



## Locket (May 19, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> Rainmaker made me drop to A-
> dang it, waiting for Splat Zone to restore my honor



can you teach me Splat Zones?

I actually love rainmaker

Then again I;m only a B- because of sucky teamates


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 19, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> can you teach me Splat Zones?
> 
> I actually love rainmaker
> 
> Then again I;m only a B- because of sucky teamates



inking turf for special weapons (tornado and bomb spamming /looks away) is all I'm doing
Splattershots are my favorite weapons!
I happen to be teamed up with people who easily get distracted by opponents they wanna splat so bad and don't look at the location of the Rainmaker


----------



## Locket (May 19, 2016)

My period is like a ticking timebomb. Like it's coming i know, but when is the question?

my boobs still hurt

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yonkorin said:


> inking turf for special weapons (tornado and bomb spamming /looks away) is all I'm doing
> Splattershots are my favorite weapons!
> I happen to be teamed up with people who easily get distracted by opponents they wanna splat so bad and don't look at the location of the Rainmaker



I get teamed with stupid teamates in rainmaker do this:

Oh look, some enemies! Lets go splat them! -We lost the rainmaker-

Usually I can easily get it to the thing, but onlky if I have one or two with me. 

Camp Triggerfish and Flounder Heights work really well. Look for those maps, and so does Bluefin Depot


----------



## Tensu (May 19, 2016)

I have an exam tomorrow ;-;


----------



## aericell (May 20, 2016)

I chose my friend as a partner for a project and I didn't take into consideration how horrible she is at replying to my texts.....


----------



## Llust (May 20, 2016)

happinessdelight said:


> I chose my friend as a partner for a project and I didn't take into consideration how horrible she is at replying to my texts.....



ugh same, and this happens with nearly every partner i get. i was hoping being in ap classes would put me in a class full of reliable people for projects, but i thought wrong lol. this thing is due tomorrow and i need her information. i tried calling her several times, and this isnt something i can do last minute. but she just liked a few pictures on instagram?? she's clearly ignoring me, i dont know any other explanation


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> My period is like a ticking timebomb. Like it's coming i know, but when is the question?
> 
> my boobs still hurt
> 
> ...



Your boobs hurt when you have a peri-- WhUt


----------



## Promarged36 (May 20, 2016)

My right ear hurts


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

I got a warning for typing in "illegible" font......IF YOU DON'T WANT PEOPLE TO TYPE IN THOSE COLOURS, WHY ARE THEY THERE LMAO xD


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I got a warning for typing in "illegible" font......IF YOU DON'T WANT PEOPLE TO TYPE IN THOSE COLOURS, WHY ARE THEY THERE LMAO xD



you can type in p much any font/color even if they are not on here as long as you know its/their name lmaooo.

also when you get a ditto and it's english... smh i need a "foreign" one


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 20, 2016)

Oh no how do I get out of this without being a huge jerk or just completely letting out all my thoughts oh no

I should have handled this before I moved oh god why


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)

so period start already i can tell it's coming

also y u nintendo keep pulling crap on EU????


----------



## focus (May 20, 2016)

wtf now my charger is broken again what the FCFKD


----------



## Seroja (May 20, 2016)

Moko said:


> so period start already i can tell it's coming
> 
> also y u nintendo keep pulling crap on EU????



mine just started like a few hours ago. guess I'm not pregnant :/


----------



## visibleghost (May 20, 2016)

Seroja said:


> mine just started like a few hours ago. guess I'm not pregnant :/



does the ":/" imply tht u would want 2 b pregnant or am i misunderstanding something because Why


----------



## boujee (May 20, 2016)

I haven't rode the public bus in ages.


----------



## Seroja (May 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> does the ":/" imply tht u would want 2 b pregnant or am i misunderstanding something because Why



Yesss I want to get pregnant this year and give birth next year as I'll be 28 ;; I've been married for a year~


----------



## visibleghost (May 20, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Yesss I want to get pregnant this year and give birth next year as I'll be 28 ;; I've been married for a year~



oh alright
good luck i guess ???

- - - Post Merge - - -

my lesson starts in 2 minutes but no one is here wtf 
...., where are we supposed 2 b. help.,., im dying


----------



## Seroja (May 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> oh alright
> good luck i guess ???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



thanks and they could be pranking you watch out


----------



## visibleghost (May 20, 2016)

^ why would they b pranking me that's way too much of a bother to just nto go to the lesson. the teacher isnt even here. i think they changed the location and no one told me ://

- - - Post Merge - - -

an 8th grader hit me in the head ok im done im going 2 stab the next person that touches me w my pen idc i want to go home


----------



## Heyden (May 20, 2016)

im in such a sh***y mood uGhHhgGhHhH


----------



## Crash (May 20, 2016)

feeling 110% inadequate and hating myself
today, blah​


----------



## Seroja (May 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> ^ why would they b pranking me that's way too much of a bother to just nto go to the lesson. the teacher isnt even here. i think they changed the location and no one told me ://
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> an 8th grader hit me in the head ok im done im going 2 stab the next person that touches me w my pen idc i want to go home



I guess I watched too many pranking videos like that one where one of the workers fell asleep and everyone went to hide. 

I hope you'll feel better dear.


----------



## focus (May 20, 2016)

MY SISTER IS SO CHILDISH ITS JUST AN EARPHONE STOP MAKING A BIG DEAL OMG

- - - Post Merge - - -

YOURE ALMOST 18 GROW TF UP


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

having 10$ and saying its for 2 days when its friday.....


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 20, 2016)

Not being able to project what I'm thinking for my short story into words.


----------



## Peter (May 20, 2016)

stressed out


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

not getting new videos of chuggaaconroy when im terribly sad


----------



## Mao (May 20, 2016)

i have an English test and i really don't understand it


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

My dad told me to put the fold the washing up where am I,  so I did, and then he started screaming at me that I'm a "****ing ******" and that I'm a "disabled freak". Apparently, he didn't mean when I am, even thought that's what he freaking said


----------



## namiieco (May 20, 2016)

*life*


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Life sucks. Then you die. lol


----------



## visibleghost (May 20, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> My dad told me to put the fold the washing up where am I,  so I did, and then he started screaming at me that I'm a "****ing ******" and that I'm a "disabled freak". Apparently, he didn't mean when I am, even thought that's what he freaking said



your dad doesnt soiund like a v nice person


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> your dad doesnt soiund like a v nice person



Lmao no, I hate him xD


----------



## Aronthaer (May 20, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Lmao no, I hate him xD



I would highly suggest that if you have such problems with him you should at least try to talk to him about it. It might not work but you never know.


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> I would highly suggest that if you have such problems with him you should at least try to talk to him about it. It might not work but you never know.



Thanks for the advice, but he probably won't listen...
I've tried explaining **** before but he just said talks over me and gets annoyed ahhahah 
Thank you though


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

I would call child services and put him in his place.


----------



## visibleghost (May 20, 2016)

l m a o i wish i could wear short sleeved clothing but i know thats not possible i just wish i could b ok w my arms and tht other ppl could b 2 but they really do look like sht


----------



## ok.sean (May 20, 2016)

I keep procrastinating and I have so much to do


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

Infinity said:


> I would call child services and put him in his place.



Ahaha no, it's not like abuse or anything xD


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Ahaha no, it's not like abuse or anything xD



I would have to disagree. Verbal abuse shapes the way you think and will have a way bigger impact on how your life turns out than physical abuse.

A lot of the side effects you wont even realize until you are older. Its crazy how the mind works and adapts to criticism.


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

Infinity said:


> I would have to disagree. Verbal abuse shapes the way you think and will have a way bigger impact on how your life turns out than physical abuse.
> 
> A lot of the side effects you wont even realize until you are older. Its crazy how the mind works and adapts to criticism.



I say rude things to people too, and that wouldn't be considered abuse...but.....I don't know....
He just has a short temper I guess aha


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I say rude things to people too, and that wouldn't be considered abuse...but.....I don't know....
> He just has a short temper I guess aha



Of course its considered abuse.


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

Infinity said:


> Of course its considered abuse.



Really?


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

100%.
The human brain takes in that information and your subconscious mind will process it in a way that will most likely have an affect on your behavior. Lots of people that are verbally abused are extremely socially awkward and have trouble establishing themselves in relationships, along with other things like careers.


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

Infinity said:


> 100%.
> The human brain takes in that information and your subconscious mind will process it in a way that will most likely have an affect on your behavior. Lots of people that are verbally abused are extremely socially awkward and have trouble establishing themselves in relationships, along with other things like careers.



Hmm never knew this


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Hmm never knew this



The crappy thing is that people don't usually realize it until they go to therapy and have somebody break it down to the root of their issues. Surprisingly, a lot of the time it can be drawn back to bullying or verbal abuse from their childhood. Words can seem harmless, but they are far from it. Some things that have been said that can seem small to you can impact somebody for the rest of their life, for the better or for worse. Anyway, I'm way off topic for this thread, lol. Talk to you later!


----------



## Tensu (May 20, 2016)

It's a Friday but it feels like a Monday!! ;-;


----------



## Dactal (May 20, 2016)

WELLL

Im in the AAH club at my high school, (Animal Associated Happiness) and they sent out an e-mail asking for help at our school on the de-stress day because its finals week. So naturally I respond to it letting them know i can help out with tending to the puppies and ducks and whatever it is they need. The woman running this club responded telling me that she would send out the info shortly. This was last week, and today i asked my friend,who is in the same club, if they had gotten the E-mail, and she said she had a long time ago. So i was kinda confused because i responded to her first, and therefore should have gotten the info sooner. SOOO my friend showed me who the e-mail was also sent to AND it was all Asian girls. My friend included is Asian aswell so she got the conformation e-mail along with the 4 others. I however am white. So the club teacher has been ignoring my messeges and has only been responding to the other girls. So that club runner teacher is pretty racist. Yup. That?ll be all.


----------



## Miharu (May 20, 2016)

Procrastinating :') Less than a week left to work on my cosplay for Fanime ahhhh rip LOOL Kept telling myself I'll start early, but I always end up putting my cosplays together within the week of the convention ahahaha XD kill me I'm super excited for Fanime, but then I'm reminded of the fact I still need to finish my cosplays HAHAHA


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 20, 2016)

Man I'm really pissed. GameStop pulled another fast one on me. They launched a deal on their site trading in 1 eligible game towards Overwatch will land you the game for only $35. Last week I traded in Battleborn because the value of it was declining and it was one of the eligible games.


----------



## Locket (May 20, 2016)

I feel like I have school tomorrow

But its Saturday


----------



## MayorBilbo (May 20, 2016)

The growing drug problem at my school.


----------



## Locket (May 20, 2016)

I have no idea on what to do about my 3ds

It's falling apart


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 20, 2016)

I foot is hurting.. a lot.


----------



## Zane (May 21, 2016)

my internet is being an absolute turd


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 21, 2016)

I have to go to a wedding tomorrow. It's also Harry Potter themed and I haven't seen a single movie in the franchise.


----------



## boujee (May 21, 2016)

There's always weirdos during art livestreams. I just want to see my character get drawn but you're too busy talking about your anime Senpai like bruh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 21, 2016)

It's only my Tuesday and it already feels like I've worked 3 days and that tonight should be my Friday. =[ My concept of time is so skewed...


----------



## himeki (May 21, 2016)

GAME UK's service. I was told my order was shipped First Class (preorder) but it was apparently shipped Standard and all theyre saying is "lol sorry"


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I have to go to a wedding tomorrow. It's also Harry Potter themed and I haven't seen a single movie in the franchise.



What an odd theme for a wedding.


----------



## Nightmares (May 21, 2016)

Stuck on 97.22% 

Ded


----------



## mogyay (May 21, 2016)

images aren't loading on my computer and i suck at computer things i don't know how to fix it


----------



## Nightmares (May 21, 2016)

TBT's so inactive ;-;


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> TBT's so inactive ;-;



usually around this time it's inactive ;-;


----------



## Cascade (May 21, 2016)

just wait till 3 hours c:


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 21, 2016)

I just want to see my boyfriend. ;-;


----------



## visibleghost (May 21, 2016)

my anxiety is always so bad ))):


----------



## Locket (May 21, 2016)

I don't think I'm gonna see the sun for at least 10 days...

It's playing hide n' seek and is hiding behind the clouds


----------



## aericell (May 21, 2016)

that's so.. insulting and unfortunate


----------



## Nightmares (May 21, 2016)

No one wants to buy my ****ty collectibles ;-;
I'd like TBT for restocks ahhh


----------



## Chaotix (May 21, 2016)

Knowing that you have a day off from work and make plans for today and all of a sudden work calls you to come in cause of short staffed. smh.


----------



## Albuns (May 21, 2016)

Why must the internet in this house be so horrible that just ONE other person using it will make everything run so much slower?


----------



## Taj (May 21, 2016)

My dad is kicking me off the PC during the restock. riiiip


----------



## Nightmares (May 21, 2016)

Bet I won't get anything in the restocks CrAiCraIcRAi


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 21, 2016)

I burn the caramel while I was baking


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2016)

...ripple in pie moko :/ bleh can you just meet alone another time?


----------



## skarmoury (May 21, 2016)

So I passed by this guy at the convenience store earlier and he said 'Hi!' and I panicked bc he looked so familiar but I had no idea where or when I saw him and I didn't remember his name so I just kinda stared at him and he stared back and it was an awkward 10 seconds before I said hi back


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2016)

i dont mind you here but you and mom can you please meet alone??


----------



## Chrystina (May 21, 2016)

everyoneeeeee


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 21, 2016)

I wish there was a permanent 'off' switch that wasn't death


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 21, 2016)

My internet will randomly turn off for literally 1 second, so anything I was doing at that moment that required internet is completely messed up.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 21, 2016)

I brined my finger while doing my second caramel
At least this time it came good it dint burned


----------



## Nightmares (May 21, 2016)

Set my alarm for 3:50am...bet the Cakes will be taken straight out of cart after all that anyway rip


----------



## Hulaette (May 21, 2016)

So I clearly said that I wanted the leftover chicken tonight and that old dumb narc goes "Do i get chicken?!" Wow really? You're gonna steal MY dinner and act like a selfish pos? jealous b***!!!!


----------



## GalacticGhost (May 21, 2016)

so tireddddddd omg

then again it's 3am over here...

why am i staying up at 3am


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

owo i wish he would talk to me bc im too shy to say hi to him guhghghgh


----------



## Locket (May 21, 2016)

Apparently I just suck at everything right now

Theres nothing to do, and no one is giving me ideas

My parents hate me right now and everyone else probably does too


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

That my mom told me that burn I got .... It's gonna explode because it's a bubble :/


----------



## Seroja (May 22, 2016)

I accidentally stepped on my bby kitty's tail this morning ;A; we made truce but I still feel bad


----------



## Zane (May 22, 2016)

i'm so impatient for the mail to get here i can physically feel every minute of every hour and I still have at least a week to go aaaaa hhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kevinnn (May 22, 2016)

I am so tired of some people.


----------



## focus (May 22, 2016)

this test tomorrow is so easy but i dont want to study i am physically mentally and emotionally drained helppppppp


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 22, 2016)

My boyfriend keeps saying he wants to help me put together my snakes new enclosure but when I get home he's like "No I still want to sleep." Last night I thought he meant it because he actually opened the boxes and was telling me what was in them and stuff, but nope, he still went right back to sleep when I got home. At least after tonight I only have one more night of work and then I can for sure put it together, with or without him. I just really wanted to get it put together now so my snake can acclimate and be alright to eat by his feeding day, but now I have to decided weather to waste a mouse trying to feed him (which probably wont work but who knows, he's been an angel so far with eating) or to not feed him and just wait a week and maybe double up his meal. Also I just really want to decorate the new home for him!


----------



## resonanceofterror (May 22, 2016)

There's one particular employee that stresses me out.

They have issues with the billing system, and do things that cause a security issue at our workplace
They also smelled like weed coming on shift, in the middle of their shift and at the end of their shift.
They also use their vape/e-cigerette thing in our back office, and inside the closet at the main entrance of our property.
The smell of it is very irritating and it really messes with my sense of smell, causing me to get headaches and whatnot. One of our co-workers is also pregnant, and depending on what they put in the liquid of the vaper thing, it maybe toxic.
They have been here since August 2015, but are still messing up constantly, despite constant management intervention and "retraining"

So why hasn't this person been let go? I have no clue, but I know that our direct manager and them are buddies. This person has had so many issues that they should have been fired already. The first time they got written up was very recent, and they told the new person they never made any mistakes. Our direct manager also told them that they were the only one that really did anything around here. It bothers me. I pick up extra shifts, I come in early, and stay late, I pretty much guard the property the majority of the night because we have no security. I guess I feel under appreciated.

The managers have talked to them to no avail. They continue to smoke their vape inside the hotel, just not in front of the cameras. 
Our direct manager also even told them that they were going to get randomly drug tested! 

I'm frustrated. I mean, every workplace has its issues, but my goodness, this is just too much!

I've been here a year and a handful of months. I guess I either have to deal with it, or just start looking for another job.


----------



## Heyden (May 22, 2016)

my throat is super itchy and dry


----------



## focus (May 22, 2016)

Heyden said:


> my throat is super itchy and dry



gargle salt water, drink honey lemon and ginger tea and turn on a humidifier  get well soon


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 22, 2016)

Zane said:


> i'm so impatient for the mail to get here i can physically feel every minute of every hour and I still have at least a week to go aaaaa hhhhhhhhh



Ugh saaaaame and my order hasn't even been shipped yet :'(

I stayed up until 8 am today and now it's 3 am and I'm not tired... I really screwed up this sleep thing


----------



## Acruoxil (May 22, 2016)

I've been meaning to go out and buy myself some games but I haven't been able to find the time due to classes


----------



## Nightmares (May 22, 2016)

Still got no collectibles rip

Also I have loads of homework to do today, but I seriously can't be bothered


----------



## Heyden (May 22, 2016)

i need cash for fates ;(((


----------



## Nightmares (May 22, 2016)

I donated but I don't think I got put on the list.....oh well


----------



## namiieco (May 22, 2016)

I haven't seen any of my friends in person because they are all bunking from school to study or on study leave ;-;


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 22, 2016)

My dad made me tell him my password on my phone and now I'm super paranoid he's going to like read all of the conversations I have with my friends. 

I don't need him questioning every person I talk to he will probably be like. "Who's ___" and I'll be like "my friend"


----------



## Nightmares (May 22, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> My dad made me tell him my password on my phone and now I'm super paranoid he's going to like read all of the conversations I have with my friends.
> 
> I don't need him questioning every person I talk to he will probably be like. "Who's ___" and I'll be like "my friend"



Lmao just change it again


----------



## Peter (May 22, 2016)

if I have to look at one more picture of a mouse embryo forming I'm going to scream, whY DID I PICK THIS CLASS


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 22, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Lmao just change it again



Yea but then he's gonna make me tell him it again and it could lead to me getting in trouble.


----------



## Nightmares (May 22, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Yea but then he's gonna make me tell him it again and it could lead to me getting in trouble.



May I ask how old you are? Don't worry if you don't wanna say


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> My dad made me tell him my password on my phone and now I'm super paranoid he's going to like read all of the conversations I have with my friends.
> 
> I don't need him questioning every person I talk to he will probably be like. "Who's ___" and I'll be like "my friend"


omg that sounds just like my dad


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> My dad made me tell him my password on my phone and now I'm super paranoid he's going to like read all of the conversations I have with my friends.
> 
> I don't need him questioning every person I talk to he will probably be like. "Who's ___" and I'll be like "my friend"



why does he need that o_____o

anyways good weekend but meh nothing planned until thursday maybe boo


----------



## Seroja (May 22, 2016)

Bought two more pixel commish huhu so broke


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

weekend's been boring come on monday


----------



## Locket (May 22, 2016)

I forgot

My period _always_ starts on Sundays


----------



## himeki (May 22, 2016)

i am v angry and its bothering me
im angry because of GAME


----------



## device (May 22, 2016)

my hairs a mess, I need a haircut


----------



## Taj (May 22, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> i am v angry and its bothering me
> im angry because of GAME



like Game of Thrones? Or game shows?


----------



## Mao (May 22, 2016)

how do you do fair giveaways

also it's monday tomorrow noo


----------



## device (May 22, 2016)

so much talk about periods on TBT


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 22, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> May I ask how old you are? Don't worry if you don't wanna say



I'd prefer not to say..sorry!!
How come though?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> why does he need that o_____o
> 
> anyways good weekend but meh nothing planned until thursday maybe boo



He said he needs it to "know where I am because maybe I told someone"


(y'know if I did leave I would take my phone with me -.-"

He's like yea but what if you forget your phone maybe something on your phone can tell me where you are.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

^still stupid mangoes to me.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> ^still stupid mangoes to me.



I still thinks he wants to read my texts because some things I tell my friends that I'm not comfortable with telling my parents. 


Ahh well. I'll just delete the messages I wouldn't want them seeing before I turn it off for the night.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

^yeah i guess.

also damn makoto is a bit hard to draw oh well i will do eeet.


----------



## focus (May 22, 2016)

I JUST REALLY WANT A DOG


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

me too if i had the cash^

also why does he has such generic anime hair ****it


----------



## focus (May 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> me too if i had the cash^
> 
> also why does he has such generic anime hair ****it



its not about the money its just that my mom would NEVER let any animal in our house unless its a fish lol


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 22, 2016)

Watching a LP of Outlast 2 demo while eating was not a good idea
I was expecting cheap jumpscares, not disgusting corpses :C


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

^ah i see

also dang this was the most challenging turt all time i absolutely suck at anime art stuff.


----------



## Mash (May 22, 2016)

My Stepdad.  He is always so annoying, he is on his phone 24/7 and never talks to us like he's in a different world.  He fights with my mom all the time and swears at her.  My mom is bipolar and he is probably too.  This is really hard for me.  Plus, I have autism...


----------



## boujee (May 22, 2016)

My uncle's been depress lately. Extreme depress, not the type that most people "claim" to have. He went to bed way early than he use to and instead of saying he's depress he's saying he's sick. He made a mental plan in wanting to do something the next day but just lost interest. He's crying and it's quite rare since he never does so before. His sister past away, his mom past away, and now his wife past away. His depression is crippling him.


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

THESE TWO LINES ON MY NEACKEKWJ


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

Dad .. stop calling and pretend whatever crap you try to pull :| Why don't I leave this ****hole already


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

people trying to make me eat meat cuz im a vegetarian


----------



## skarmoury (May 22, 2016)

It's 4 AM and I can't sleep anymore so I'll just... study? Yeah okay


----------



## Heyden (May 22, 2016)

what do u think is bothering me ^%^


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 22, 2016)

I need to fix my lineup.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

Why do I even bother with these restocks -w-

anyways people ttrying to fake companies/authorities and send mail and **** lollll


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 22, 2016)

Really hate it when people use art without credit


----------



## Vizionari (May 22, 2016)

my stupid code won't work


----------



## Nightmares (May 22, 2016)

My dad is really scaring me lmao @_@

We got into an argument earlier and now he's acting weird
He gave me a hug but hit me at the same time.....like what are you doing


----------



## Nightmares (May 22, 2016)

My dad is really scaring me lmao @_@

We got into an argument earlier and now he's acting weird
He gave me a hug but hit me at the same time.....like what are you doing


----------



## milkyi (May 22, 2016)

i want this shirt but i can't find it anywhere.

if someone can find it for sale pls hook me up with the link


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

there are so many cute characters on toyhouse but i don't have cash or dA points to buy them UGH


----------



## Cudon (May 22, 2016)

Post gliitchhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nightmares (May 22, 2016)

Glitching


----------



## Cudon (May 22, 2016)

My post about post glitching post glitching.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

Me being somewhere I hate because my parents wanted to go there


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

i was looking through an mlp forum i used to go on and. i found this

https://mlpforums.com/topic/98703-why-does-nobody-like-to-look-at-my-posts/#entry2651863

i was so cringey. keep in mind i was like 10

- - - Post Merge - - -

lmao u can't even see it thank god


----------



## focus (May 22, 2016)

i barely slept for some reason and now i just feel like


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

I FOUND MY PROFILE:

https://mlpforums.com/user/26541-chibipie/


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 22, 2016)

The restock is happening soon and I don't have enough bells to afford anything good, if I get anything at all.


----------



## windloft (May 22, 2016)

i better get the buffalo pizza ........ it's been way too long since i've had those slices of heaven on my plate. >:^(


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2016)

So so very tired. Drank a soda this morning to stay up to watch Deadpool with my boyfriend and then couldn't get to sleep so I chugged some NyQuil which put me out and then when I woke up I was still super groggy. Thankfully this is my friday so I can go home and sleep forever tomorrow. And then build Bobo's new home and decorate it! It'll be so much fun seeing him explore and stuff, he'll finally have stuff to climb on to get the proper exercise and enrichment he needs!


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

Ha right you changed this you could just let me pay for it you know.. ass


----------



## visibleghost (May 23, 2016)

everyone @ my school hates me this is Fine.  lmao


----------



## resonanceofterror (May 23, 2016)

I'm sleepy, someone help me stay awaaakkkkee.

Also I have Jury Duty in a few days

I hate being an adult.


----------



## focus (May 23, 2016)

reverting back to windows 8.1 somehow deleted a bunch of my programs including but not limited to movie maker, skype, music, and video player????? *** off windows 10 nobody likes you

- - - Post Merge - - -

like the whole windows essential pack lol im redownloading this sht now what a pain in the ass


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

focus said:


> reverting back to windows 8.1 somehow deleted a bunch of my programs including but not limited to movie maker, skype, music, and video player????? *** off windows 10 nobody likes you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> like the whole windows essential pack lol im redownloading this sht now what a pain in the ass



Yeah that's why I'm not gonna do it as well. I don't use skype but well lotsa other stuff for games and such.


----------



## jiny (May 23, 2016)

oh my god why was i so cringey when i was 10??


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

MY TUM I ATE TOO FAST RIP MOJOJOJO


----------



## Fleshy (May 23, 2016)

bad internet and the fact that it's making me lose work that i spent ages doing (


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

my burn mark that i did to myself


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> my burn mark that i did to myself



i hate burns i have one on my hand rn i got a few days ago bleh.


----------



## Nightmares (May 23, 2016)

Everyone is selling the collectibles for such high prices ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

some firealpaca tools i s2g lmao.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2016)

I'm literally mad right now, I just can't get one single fcking option to come up with I right click a file.
I've done literally every single "fix" there is and it STILL doesn't come up.

If anyone's wondering, it's the "Open Command Window Here" option, I just can't get it to show.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

soon done with turt just gotta do some finishing on the feet and face but meh it's a bit hard to do too much when you only want it to be b/w and have a stache XD


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 23, 2016)

Whenever I eat out I have leftovers to throw or take away 
My stomach's capacity is very small and when I'm full I feel sick so I only eat until I no longer feel hunger
What a waste of money on buffets :S


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> Whenever I eat out I have leftovers to throw or take away
> My stomach's capacity is very small and when I'm full I feel sick so I only eat until I no longer feel hunger
> What a waste of money on buffets :S



yeah, my tum is really small and most restaurants have like huge dishes or stuff so ya i always get leftovers ._. so i always have to be like really really hungry or just let it be unless it's like pizza where you can share it or ask for kids' size.


----------



## Mao (May 23, 2016)

i have an english essay tomorrow and it's an empathy question

how can i understand someone elses feelings. lets hope the school gets burnt overnight


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah, my tum is really small and most restaurants have like huge dishes or stuff so ya i always get leftovers ._. so i always have to be like really really hungry or just let it be unless it's like pizza where you can share it or ask for kids' size.



It makes me feel so bad to throw food away, I'm glad when friends eat my leftovers (nothing gross or bitten off yo) there was one time my friend did not want to pay for the overpriced food at an amusement park; well lucky for her cuz I hardly ever eat up a whole serving


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> It makes me feel so bad to throw food away, I'm glad when friends eat my leftovers (nothing gross or bitten off yo) there was one time my friend did not want to pay for the overpriced food at an amusement park; well lucky for her cuz I hardly ever eat up a whole serving



Yeah same especially when it's expensive as it is man. D:

also ahhhaaa out of crisps damnit


----------



## Peter (May 23, 2016)

I've been studying for weeks for one exam and I still feel like I don't know anything. I hope it goes okay tomorrow


----------



## namiieco (May 23, 2016)

Pxter said:


> I've been studying for weeks for one exam and I still feel like I don't know anything. I hope it goes okay tomorrow



Hope it goes well ^^


----------



## duckvely (May 23, 2016)

i really need to use the restroom but i have to hold it..


----------



## focus (May 23, 2016)

i miss my friend's big giant golden retriever god bless his heart i love him wow i think i actually spent more time w woody than w my friend which is sad but !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

That my battery phone its 15% and I can't charged it yet


----------



## Crash (May 23, 2016)

i really hate when you message someone, especially to ask them something, and they don't even reply
like u know they've seen it but they just ignore you for whatever reason, i'd rather just be told no then be ignored like i'm not even worth your time? wtf​


----------



## boujee (May 23, 2016)

I sure do meet a lot of shtty people so far in my life. All this crap better have someone up to my standards enter soon or I'll just continue being a self-center btch.


----------



## Seroja (May 23, 2016)

Crash said:


> i really hate when you message someone, especially to ask them something, and they don't even reply
> like u know they've seen it but they just ignore you for whatever reason, i'd rather just be told no then be ignored like i'm not even worth your time? wtf​



your avatar is so appropriate for this post. yeah man, I feel you.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

People saying bye to Mr
And in my mind 
I'm like please wait for me to stand up
Your damaging the charger to charge


----------



## jiny (May 23, 2016)

WOAH my knee just twitched it felt so weird

and 6 and a half days left to try to talk to him ugh


----------



## Seroja (May 23, 2016)

I need to go so badddd but the office is still locked hnhh


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 23, 2016)

The fact that one of my friends isn't going to the same school. xC


----------



## Albuns (May 23, 2016)

Trust is hard to earn, yet easy to break.
Deceits and doubts lead to one seeming dubious.
Having some more information would help a great deal.


----------



## aericell (May 23, 2016)

Not bugging my counselor enough to put me in Calc 2 for this schoolyear was one of the biggest mistakes I've ever made in my academic career because now I have to take a placement test for my college and I forgot... everything

most of it, at least


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 23, 2016)

why do i get embarrassed about things even when no one is around :s


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Why does my ex wants me back
When I was the one to break up


----------



## riummi (May 23, 2016)

finals start tomorrow
one teacher just told me what to study two days before


----------



## Cudon (May 24, 2016)

Why is this fates edition N3DS so cheap liqe wtf doesn't it include liqe 3 games?? It has no right being 240e. Then again it's prob a tiny 4gb card with the stuff downloaded.

o wat it doesnt come w the games thas trash


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 24, 2016)

Wanted to go to aoyama flower market but there's a long queue....nope not today
Guess a simple choco cornet will do for today

also watching svt's mnet meet&greet rn and I died like 100 times
mingyu goon...why u so perf

hoshi's acting tho 
_no one can resist the healing jisoo_


----------



## Seroja (May 24, 2016)

I don't have enough sleep. I'm always sleepy. I blame it on TBT.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 24, 2016)

My grandma is in the hospital.


----------



## kassie (May 24, 2016)

i'm gross ew


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

gross heat ugh also woke up too early .. heheh.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 24, 2016)

So I tried sleeping without the help of medicine and it's already 5 am. Effffffff meeeeeee


----------



## jiny (May 24, 2016)

riummi said:


> finals start tomorrow
> one teacher just told me what to study two days before



good luck!


----------



## device (May 24, 2016)

I'm too OCD about my haircut, it annoys me that it's slightly out of line at the back


----------



## tae (May 24, 2016)

I'm so tired


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

no sp hits, bruh.

also my bern hurts because i had to pop it and dry it lol hope it stays now.


----------



## Ayaya (May 24, 2016)

crampssssssss


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 24, 2016)

what to do with a bracelet which was a gift from a guy I don't like and asked me out
I did not want to accept it but he just gave it to my friend who forced me to take it
if I gift it to someone else or sell it would that make me a bad person ?_? I don't wanna wear it either


----------



## visibleghost (May 24, 2016)

why is it so hot im actually dying it's like 25 degrees celsius ????? please stop this i want winter again



Yonkorin said:


> what to do with a bracelet which was a gift from a guy I don't like and asked me out
> I did not want to accept it but he just gave it to my friend who forced me to take it
> if I gift it to someone else or sell it would that make me a bad person ?_? I don't wanna wear it either



eeeh i think you'll be fine as long as he doesn't know about it. i don't think he expects to see you wear it since you rejected him so lol


----------



## Aali (May 24, 2016)

I hate painting


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

Why there bad signal in this classroom I'm in


----------



## Stil (May 24, 2016)

1....more....hammer....


----------



## Nightmares (May 24, 2016)

Infinity said:


> 1....more....hammer....



Wowww I'm jealous xD


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

Infinity said:


> 1....more....hammer....



how did you even :000

also timezones go die


----------



## boujee (May 24, 2016)

it's been nearly three months now and I'm waiting on a art piece still. You said your tablet is broke but wtf is showing up in my feed?


----------



## Mao (May 24, 2016)

i was going through my old posts and realised i never actually received art from at least 3 people on this site but i had already paid. pretty sure they're all unactive now though ugh ^ 

and im getting annoyed at everything now for some reason. a tiny little thing makes me mad


----------



## Cudon (May 24, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> it's been nearly three months now and I'm waiting on a art piece still. You said your tablet is broke but wtf is showing up in my feed?


Did you pay for it?


----------



## boujee (May 24, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Did you pay for it?




Hell yeah


----------



## riummi (May 24, 2016)

I have to study but I'm so tired and I cant concentrate


----------



## focus (May 24, 2016)

i just watched The Boy and my sister's doc mcstuffins doll is giving me the heebie jeebies along with this flickering light in the kitchen

- - - Post Merge - - -

also my face?? just randomly started getting pimples?? i have like 4 pimples help


----------



## jiny (May 24, 2016)

HE GOT A HAIRCUT I'M BAWLING


----------



## Nightmares (May 24, 2016)

What the hell


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 24, 2016)

Man do I hate bees. I was just out for a few minutes and wasps are buzzing everywhere. I also saw this bee the size of an index finger. It looked pretty scary.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 24, 2016)

I joined my school's soccer team, but I hardly play. I'm always being subbed out.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 24, 2016)

i wanna play the jojo demo but i can't cuz the beginning has spoilers to part 3 q_q


----------



## Llust (May 24, 2016)

i opted out of three ap classes for next year because im a wuss and im really lucky i passed through this year with mostly all As. i just want an easy year for once, but my parents are going to be ticked when they find out


----------



## jiny (May 24, 2016)

kianli said:


> HE GOT A HAIRCUT I'M BAWLING



it's really bad


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 24, 2016)

If I were one of you, then I wouldn't be here now _would I_?

smh, people these days really irritate me


----------



## Elphie (May 24, 2016)

I dropped my phone like 2in off the ground & it cracked ;-;


----------



## Crash (May 24, 2016)

rip


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

I hate accounting
Can someone just put me a chip or something and boom
I Know Everything


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 24, 2016)

a lot of things rn tbh
I'm so close to breaking
kmn


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

bleeeeeeedin' for 5 for days


----------



## Heyden (May 25, 2016)

CUT IT


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

only wednesday well crap it. o well i have stuff to read and sht but still.


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

i lost my ACNL cartridge ):


----------



## Seroja (May 25, 2016)

focus said:


> i lost my ACNL cartridge ):



o sht when how?


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

Seroja said:


> o sht when how?



i dont know i guess yesterday ): ive been looking for it all day today im so sad


----------



## device (May 25, 2016)

I received a package from UPS with a note saying under BBQ but I had a look for it everywhere I could outside and I couldn't see it, I'm so mad


----------



## visibleghost (May 25, 2016)

i accidetnally cut my fingrtip and it's bleeding  sso i cant use my computer properly because it's the finger i use a lot on  the touchpd + for writing please help im dying


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i accidetnally cut my fingrtip and it's bleeding  sso i cant use my computer properly because it's the finger i use a lot on  the touchpd + for writing please help im dying



wash it and use a band-aid (like those you can custom cut and are not too thick).


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

where is my acnL CARTRIGGE IM CRIYN


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

the weather also can my 3ds finish charging i need my steps!!


----------



## visibleghost (May 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> wash it and use a band-aid (like those you can custom cut and are not too thick).



thanks, ik i should but im in school and i dont have any bandaids .. ): and going  2 the school nurse for a tiny, bleeding cut feels rly weirdd so i'll jusrt live with it  i think


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> thanks, ik i should but im in school and i dont have any bandaids .. ): and going  2 the school nurse for a tiny, bleeding cut feels rly weirdd so i'll jusrt live with it  i think



cover it with a tissue you cant just let it bleed


----------



## visibleghost (May 25, 2016)

focus said:


> cover it with a tissue you cant just let it bleed



i am lol but it's still annoying )x


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

I hate feeling frustrated


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> thanks, ik i should but im in school and i dont have any bandaids .. ): and going  2 the school nurse for a tiny, bleeding cut feels rly weirdd so i'll jusrt live with it  i think



dang sht you don't have it in the classrooms? :0


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

I STILL CANT FIND MY ACNL CARTRIDGE IM CRYING

edit: updATE I FOUND IT GOD BLESS now i just need to find that SSB cartridge that somehow got lost while it was INSIDE the box idek its been lost for like a year now rip


----------



## himeki (May 25, 2016)

i've had fcking horrible service from game regarding my fates special edition, and whenever i try and genuinely get help from customer services all they say is they cant speed up the post.
i know but
can you fcking tell me why you sent my fcking game out with the wrong shipping?


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

im trying to enjoy this massage chair but im too ticklish


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

Wanting to scream
And yet I can't


----------



## Nightmares (May 25, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> Wanting to scream
> And yet I can't



Why can't you


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

Photobucket being infected with some ****ing popup malware so you can't log in unless you click that ****. someone help? :c


----------



## Trundle (May 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> Photobucket being infected with some ****ing popup malware so you can't log in unless you click that ****. someone help? :c



step 1) don't use photobucket
step 2) install malware bytes and do a virus scan


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

BingoTheElf said:


> step 1) don't use photobucket
> step 2) install malware bytes and do a virus scan



Yeah I keep getting a popup thing with a 2 in it so might do :c and yeah's been fine until now though


----------



## Trundle (May 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yeah I keep getting a popup thing with a 2 in it so might do :c and yeah's been fine until now though



i just checked the site and it happened to me as well. just click the prevent page from creating additional dialogues checkbox and hit okay on it, then login. but seriously, photobucket is trash


----------



## himeki (May 25, 2016)

my special edition is probably lost in the post and im really upset now


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

BingoTheElf said:


> i just checked the site and it happened to me as well. just click the prevent page from creating additional dialogues checkbox and hit okay on it, then login. but seriously, photobucket is trash



yeah i can access the site but i keep getting that crap

it's aight but their bandwitdh thing sucks buckaroos


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

also i hate using those dishwashing rubber gloves but i dont wanna **** my bern more D:


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

that my strength in punching its getting weaker because im hurting myself hitting it to a wall with no pain


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

my throat is killing me ): this is what you get when you try to hit a G#5 but u cant sing for shizzle lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

when u need to cut down on sugar and mom buy banana skids.. ffff


----------



## Vizionari (May 25, 2016)

I hate this math lesson and this stupid book, ironically the last math lesson of the year is the hardest


----------



## Hollowby (May 25, 2016)

burnt my tongue


----------



## Albuns (May 25, 2016)

I'll always be alone. quq


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

i just wanna draw turts all night but i need to relax lol :/


----------



## Nightmares (May 25, 2016)

Are you on your period or something ahhahaha


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

ow


----------



## Nightmares (May 25, 2016)

Pokemanz give me your sig skills

I'm begging you


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

someone give me your art skills


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 25, 2016)

I'm tired. I'm completely out of my loop right now since I woke up at 2AM and couldn't get fall back asleep. And I can't sleep yet because my shop doesn't close until 9PM. x_x


----------



## Nightmares (May 25, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> someone give me your art skills



Who's art skills 

I need them too
And writing skills

And

Other skills


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Who's art skills
> 
> I need them too
> And writing skills
> ...



lol I just finished writing a thing and then you talk about writing skills


----------



## Nightmares (May 25, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> lol I just finished writing a thing and then you talk about writing skills



I need creative skills
Imaginative skills

GIMME

Also what you writing?


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I need creative skills
> Imaginative skills
> 
> GIMME
> ...



check the museum, I posted it there


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 25, 2016)

its so warm in my room  eugh


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

My back hurts


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

College


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

Only up until now did I discover my skills of anonymous roasting


----------



## boujee (May 25, 2016)

My tummy hurts.


----------



## jiny (May 25, 2016)

i need to say hi to him tomorrow without seeming weird.. 

hmm...


----------



## milkyi (May 25, 2016)

if i get an infraction i'm going to scream


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 25, 2016)

I need a mod quote from every mod and its really difficult


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

I have to study and all I want it's to sleep


----------



## Locket (May 25, 2016)

I think my 3ds still works...


----------



## brownboy102 (May 25, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> I think my 3ds still works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it might be time to look for a replacement.


----------



## Locket (May 25, 2016)

Sparro said:


> I think it might be time to look for a replacement.



Yeah. Me too. 

My parents say no to it. 



Spoiler



It broke in February, and my dad got a new bottom for it. It worked for a week then started to chip. Its back to where it started now...


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 25, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> Yeah. Me too.
> 
> My parents say no to it.
> 
> ...



Welp. I guess it can't be helped. Bring out the duct tape. _*peel* *rip*_


----------



## Locket (May 25, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> Welp. I guess it can't be helped. Bring out the duct tape. _*peel* *rip*_



Just talked to my dad

He doesn't care.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 25, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> Just talked to my dad
> 
> He doesn't care.



Cool beans, someone took my advice. I feel real proud of myself right now. c:

I mean, you probably won't be able to close it and put it in your pockets but who needs portability on a portable device, right?


----------



## Locket (May 25, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> Cool beans, someone took my advice. I feel real proud of myself right now. c:
> 
> I mean, you probably won't be able to close it and put it in your pockets but who needs portability on a portable device, right?



I can't even take it out of the house because my dad yells at me for it.


----------



## jiny (May 26, 2016)

my nails are so sore because i got them done agh



Spoiler






Bunny Bento said:


> I think my 3ds still works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



atleast it isn't like mine..








----

i sure love being ignored


----------



## Zane (May 26, 2016)

I'm literally checking the tracking on this stuff every day omg i have no patience

also i want a haircut !!!!


----------



## Locket (May 26, 2016)

kianli said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> atleast it isn't like mine..



Beautiful. That happened to my old 3DS


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

@people with broken 3ds'

This is why I get a case first thing after I get a console


----------



## Locket (May 26, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> @people with broken 3ds'
> 
> This is why I get a case first thing after I get a console



A case would not help my case. It does not guard hinges.

I hate the dark. I have a feeling someones gonna murder me in my sleep.
I slept for 3 hours when I got home from school, so I can't sleep at all right now.


----------



## Heyden (May 26, 2016)

craving fish and chips but no moneyyy


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

my bern is smaller but yeah it hurts if i move my left hand ugh.

also lmao i tried sketching trad art last night and damn holy sht haven't done it properly for ages


----------



## focus (May 26, 2016)

i have no idea to make a plutonium *** i need it to make nuclear bomb why is this so hard its literally a flash game


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

thinking of buying a cheap ass old 3ds so i can trade pokes over lol


----------



## focus (May 26, 2016)

lol my papa's donuteria data has been deleted whyyyyy now i have to start over *** i had so much good sht


----------



## Heyden (May 26, 2016)

she still hasn't changed despite all the sh**...


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

Me feeling dizzy


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

esta cansada

also i hope i can go there tomorrow.. merda


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 26, 2016)

whats with all these '_vs_' threads in the basement? theres like so many of them


----------



## Cudon (May 26, 2016)

snoozit said:


> whats with all these '_vs_' threads in the basement? theres like so many of them


I dunno either. I really don't understand why anyone would participate in those threads outside of farming post count and bells.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I dunno either. I really don't understand why anyone would participate in those threads outside of farming post count and bells.



yeah you don't even get bells here so lol. i replied to a few but tbh who can keep up with em all.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 26, 2016)

Just the mention of a job interview stresses me the hell out.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

some people, bleh.

and my bern heal already


----------



## Mao (May 26, 2016)

i didnt have wifi for bloody ages yesterday and i had a project due today

one more day till a week off woo


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2016)

Megaman is getting an animated cartoon series
Mighty NO.9 is fcking dead to me now, why are they appealing to kids who obsess with memes?

I'M DONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Acruoxil (May 26, 2016)

I've got so much to study :/ Haven't had any time for myself since the past week!


----------



## Nightmares (May 26, 2016)

How are these people so rich, and how do they have so many collectibles ;_______;


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

why cant i time travel irl


----------



## Nightmares (May 26, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> why cant i time travel irl



I literally always daydream about being able to control time    .....kms


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I literally always daydream about being able to control time    .....kms



lets go back in time together and get a sht ton of weird dolls and pokeballs


----------



## Nightmares (May 26, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> lets go back in time together and get a sht ton of weird dolls and pokeballs



YES

While the restocks were happening, I daydreamt that I paused time and got a whole load of good **** ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> YES
> 
> While the restocks were happening, I daydreamt that I paused time and got a whole load of good **** ;-;



R I P
maybe it's a signnnnnnn


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

Fainting


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

acne


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

mom buying nutella croissant ahh you know i can't eat that


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

also meh this facial expression was harder than i thought..


----------



## Peter (May 26, 2016)

I feel so dumb all of a sudden. I study for hours and nothing sticks in my head. It's crazy because through high school I was the one who never even had to study hard and would still ace exams, but lately it just seems to go right over my head. I hope the next few exams I have go alright so I can break for summer and unwind for a bit. I've been feeling drained lately.


----------



## focus (May 26, 2016)

this is the cutest top ever yeah. but they dont have it in S/XS i am dead inside

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO why doesnt this stupid website say the model's size/height i am infuriated


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

looking years older than you really are isn't that great, especially when you're a kid. It makes me feel insecure sometimes, older men look at me sometimes. I'd rather be looking 4 years younger..


----------



## Stil (May 26, 2016)

Sometimes people need to just not talk.


----------



## milkyi (May 26, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> looking years older than you really are isn't that great, especially when you're a kid. It makes me feel insecure sometimes, older men look at me sometimes. I'd rather be looking 4 years younger..



can i look 4 years older because i like older men but younger than 18.


ANYWAYYYY, end my suffering


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

Not having water to cool of a bit of my fever


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

this thrread is glitching!


----------



## Locket (May 26, 2016)

We are being invaded by the bots.

I have the hiccups


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 26, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> View attachment 173486
> 
> We are being invaded by the bots.
> 
> I have the hiccups



AYYY im there




WHEN THAT SAME PERSON KEEPS POSTING ON THE SIG THING, LIKE PLEASE
Let someone else get a turn, please? We know u have a bad sig


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 26, 2016)

Nest Balls are a scam tbh. On the inventory screen they look bright green with pale yellow stripes but in practice they are actually an olive green with brown stripes. Lure Balls are also a scam. In HGSS they are red and blue, but when I transferred over a Tangela caught in a Lure Ball to my Omega Ruby game they changed the color of the Lure Ball to red and BLUE. FREAKING. BLUE. I mean, I guess it works for a normal Tangela but what shiny colors from HGSS works with red and FREAKING BLUE?


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 26, 2016)

I'm so pathetic LOL


----------



## brownboy102 (May 26, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> View attachment 173486
> 
> We are being invaded by the bots.
> 
> I have the hiccups



What thread was that? Jesus Christ!


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 26, 2016)

Sparro said:


> What thread was that? Jesus Christ!



The Basement forum. It's still going on a little bit if you take a look.


----------



## brownboy102 (May 26, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> The Basement forum. It's still going on a little bit if you take a look.



89 guests...

Looks like we're either going to have a whole new wave of newer members, or the bots that have been banned are looking for revenge.

Or they are all users who are too lazy to log in.


----------



## Ayaya (May 26, 2016)

I have to help a friend with her photoshoot as assistant photographer but I'm a bit nervous because: 1) I have no interest in photography at all; 2) I have no experience either.

I could just reject it but she really needed help and she only need someone to help with the tiny stuff (throwing sakura leaves, help with the clothes bc it's heavy) but I can't shake the feeling I'll screw up somehow. 

Damn me and my anxiety


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2016)

Ayaya said:


> I have to help a friend with her photoshoot as assistant photographer but I'm a bit nervous because: 1) I have no interest in photography at all; 2) I have no experience either.
> 
> I could just reject it but she really needed help and she only need someone to help with the tiny stuff (throwing sakura leaves, help with the clothes bc it's heavy) but I can't shake the feeling I'll screw up somehow.
> 
> Damn me and my anxiety



I am a photographer for school, we help each other and or do an assistants work our selves, and I can say assisting a photo shoot will be easy and that you dont need to worry one bit


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 27, 2016)

SUPER SLEEPY. Couldn't get back to sleep after waking this morning and now I've been up all day and now I have to continue to stay awake all night long...


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

^same ugh. i hate waking up early and then you dont get sleep enough ... f f


----------



## Justin (May 27, 2016)

Oh gosh when Spotify changes fonts


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

Justin said:


> Oh gosh when Spotify changes fonts



oh hi there flower boy

yeah when all sites changes layouts to random fonts and stupid large tabs and crap is annoying.


----------



## focus (May 27, 2016)

i forgot i broke my ARI perfume's nozzle and i had a mini heart attack siiiiiggghhh at least i have this lotion and this small droplet thing w/e it is


----------



## visibleghost (May 27, 2016)

i had to go to the school nurse and it was so awkward im dead..., it was totally obvious what i was hiding but w/e it is way better that they imagined what they didnt see instead of actually seeing it. lmao


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 27, 2016)

i dunt wanna share my awful story ~_~


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

I hate being sick


----------



## Nightmares (May 27, 2016)

I'm so upset ;________;


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 27, 2016)

tfw youre like 'ok im happy BUT if a truck hit me that'd be great BUT i am feeling happy!!'


----------



## riummi (May 27, 2016)

Allergies >:c and chem final is soon


----------



## visibleghost (May 27, 2016)

i want to make a thread bc i wanna discuss something but ik it will turn into a flamewar and get locked and i dont want 2 get another warning lol .., this is a hard decision .........


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 27, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i want to make a thread bc i wanna discuss something but ik it will turn into a flamewar and get locked and i dont want 2 get another warning lol .., this is a hard decision .........



Damn you - you made me curious.


-------------------------------------------------------

For a while I've had this weird pain in my face and it feels awful whenever I touch it. It feels disgusting too.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

When you don't feel hunger but you must eat :/


----------



## boujee (May 27, 2016)

You said you'll do it on the weekend but that was three weeks ago. I see you come online here and there so there's definitely no troubles in real life. I haven't gotten any status updates but if I have PayPal reissue my money it'll be "omg what happened". You're not doing anything complex. It isn't animation. It's not like you're putting details into it. It's a fcking colored sketch.


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 27, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i want to make a thread bc i wanna discuss something but ik it will turn into a flamewar and get locked and i dont want 2 get another warning lol .., this is a hard decision .........



just do it, flamewars can start anywhere, do it. we can be polite, really. 1000% sure


----------



## boujee (May 27, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i want to make a thread bc i wanna discuss something but ik it will turn into a flamewar and get locked and i dont want 2 get another warning lol .., this is a hard decision .........




Are the topics concerning yourself? Like with your autism or trans identity? Then no. Definitely is going to get close since you don't know how to articulate well.


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 27, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Are the topics concerning yourself? Like with your autism or trans identity? Then no. Definitely is going to get close since you don't know how to articulate well.



shhh let her make the topic, me and rainbowcherry are curious.


----------



## boujee (May 27, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> shhh let her make the topic, me and rainbowcherry are curious.




He* :[ (he'll trip yo)

And we'll see lmao


----------



## Cudon (May 27, 2016)

Ohh so that's why I've always got a fem feel about the way len types. I notice that ftm-people often ''type like females''. Might just be me though.


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 27, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Ohh so that's why I've always got a fem feel about the way len types. I notice that ftm-people often ''type like females''. Might just be me though.



nah i agree, the ones on tumblr, they type a bit like this:

i am (insert weird male name here) and im v fabulous and v gay ,,,
im 14 panromantic demisexual transgender demiboy  
like th is ???? ??? ,,
*shows nude selfie of female body*
*captions it 'pretty boi prince'*

:^)


----------



## Cudon (May 27, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> nah i agree, the ones on tumblr, they type a bit like this:
> 
> i am (insert weird male name here) and im v fabulous and v gay ,,,
> im 14 panromantic demisexual transgender demiboy
> ...


Nono, I get this feel even with people who don't type 'like tumblr'. They just type in a more feminine way I guess. Or again mby it's just me and what I perceive as feminine and whatnot.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

meu pai, um burro >>

"hi bruh so i wanna get us this new phone sub and stuff blah blah check the link when you get back" random call.
me: yeah sure ill do when get back
dad: yea cool you can call me then
me: *checks email, calls and ask about it* blah blah
dad: umm im not sure which one we're gonna jav cause im not at computer can i call tomorrow?
me: yeah..

uhhh why didn't you say you'd be busy tonight lmfao you're such an ass


----------



## Bowie (May 27, 2016)

My Dad can't afford a birthday present for my Mum, so I'm gonna have to give him some money for a good present and a card. It doesn't bother me that I have to give him money, but it saddens me that he's in that kind of situation, and the thought of my own mother not getting a thing for her birthday is just completely unacceptable.


----------



## focus (May 27, 2016)

i am cramping but not so bad so its like half bothering me? thank god i cut caffeine tho my cramps are soooo much easier to bear


----------



## visibleghost (May 27, 2016)

actually not 2 b Overly Offended but do u all know what pms are and how 2 use them instead of talking sht about me in this thread lmao



Dinomates said:


> Ohh so that's why I've always got a fem feel about the way len types. I notice that ftm-people often ''type like females''. Might just be me though.



do The Females not know basic grammar n spelling because then yes this is me .

The Feminine Female Of Feminine Writing



Wolfycheeks said:


> nah i agree, the ones on tumblr, they type a bit like this:
> 
> i am (insert weird male name here) and im v fabulous and v gay ,,,
> im 14 panromantic demisexual transgender demiboy
> ...



lol. bc the way someone types makes it okay for you to mock their identity and be transphobic..?


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

Please people
carry on
*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

feelings... i really like you and all that but we both know it's not gonna happen now anyways plus i would probably be freaked out.


----------



## boujee (May 27, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> actually not 2 b Overly Offended but do u all know what pms are and how 2 use them instead of talking sht about me in this thread lmao



No not really. 




The sims just keep getting more laggy for each update


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

itch itch skritchy itch my wisdoom teeth are growing i hope they don't gonna hurt meow


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 27, 2016)

I really wish I could eat healthier but the only thing we have that is "healthy" in this house is salad and the taste of lettuce is just an unbearable abomination on my taste buds and I feel like the only way I can block out the taste would be to put on an unholy amount of sauce on it that would defeat the point of eating something healthy. :/


----------



## focus (May 27, 2016)

i loOOoOoOve mac miller's music but why he always sound out of breath

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaleidoscopes said:


> I really wish I could eat healthier but the only thing we have that is "healthy" in this house is salad and the taste of lettuce is just an unbearable abomination on my taste buds and I feel like the only way I can block out the taste would be to put on an unholy amount of sauce on it that would defeat the point of eating something healthy. :/



I LOVE LETTUCE WTF try squeezing a lemon on it it tastes 100000000000x better


----------



## Locket (May 27, 2016)

I walked two miles, barefoot. On road too. 

Then my friend made me carry her back pack home.


----------



## Nightmares (May 27, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> I walked two miles, barefoot. On road too.
> 
> Then my friend made me carry her back pack home.



Why xD


----------



## Locket (May 27, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Why xD



Thursday is the last day of school. We had to clean our lockers.

As for the two miles, we had a "fun run"


----------



## focus (May 27, 2016)

i just realized this next tour wont have no floating clouds or flying chandeliers or wooden stands that almost kill her or the cute ass stage or worst of all she wont be wearing those cute ass outfits again I AM SO SAD ABOUT THIS but to be fair that also means (hopefully) no dj dubz thank god


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 27, 2016)

focus said:


> I LOVE LETTUCE WTF try squeezing a lemon on it it tastes 100000000000x better



Hmm.. Never thought about putting lemon on it before. Thanks for the advice! : )

I just found a bed bug crawling on my blanket and when I picked it up with my tweezers it popped blood. I hate this apartment. :/


----------



## Cudon (May 27, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> actually not 2 b Overly Offended but do u all know what pms are and how 2 use them instead of talking sht about me in this thread lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noo it has nothing to do with you ignoring grammar and such. It's hard to explain but it's the tone not the straight up text. It's just a thing I've noticed, wasn't tryna diss.


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 27, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> actually not 2 b Overly Offended but do u all know what pms are and how 2 use them instead of talking sht about me in this thread lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg its so funny how tumblr people yell transphobe!!11 at the slighest thing that offends them
guys dont make a fuss about **** just keep that in mind :^) 

oh also, its funny how you need to put your pronouns on your profile, i havent seen a single guy here do that.. why is it neccisary? im sure a lot of guys here get mistaken for girls it happens you shouldnt fuss about it


----------



## mogyay (May 27, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> omg its so funny how tumblr people yell transphobe!!11 at the slighest thing that offends them
> guys dont make a fuss about **** just keep that in mind :^)
> 
> oh also, its funny how you need to put your pronouns on your profile, i havent seen a single guy here do that.. why is it neccisary? im sure a lot of guys here get mistaken for girls it happens you shouldnt fuss about it



i don't have a tumblr and i know you're being transphobic lol! it's necessary because they want people to use their right pronouns, why is that so hard for you to understand? this is the THIRD time i've seen you make comments like this in a week, GET OVER IT for **** sake


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 27, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i don't have a tumblr and i know you're being transphobic lol! it's necessary because they want people to use their right pronouns, why is that so hard for you to understand? this is the THIRD time i've seen you make comments like this in a week, GET OVER IT for **** sake



its just funny how len puts it in their profile when you dont see a single guy do it or even worry about being misgendered, lol.I'll get over it when people stop acting like this )


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

Ugh part of my cheek is swollen, next to my molars, and whenever I chew I bite it multiple times


----------



## mogyay (May 27, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> its just funny how len puts it in their profile when you dont see a single guy do it or even worry about being misgendered, lol.I'll get over it when people stop acting like this )



well most guys on here aren't transgender, it makes sense that it's important for len since it's a bigger deal being misgendered. i just don't know why you need to post about this all the time, he's not hurting anyone


----------



## Nightmares (May 27, 2016)

I really want to win this hammer auction ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't really get why loads of transgender people do put like "he/him" or whatever in their sig, unless they're constantly being mistaken as the other gender....but like.....who cares. .....if they wanna put their gender in their sig, they can, just like how I put my name


----------



## boujee (May 27, 2016)

oh so they're changing Steven Rogers to a nazi


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 27, 2016)

mogyay said:


> well most guys on here aren't transgender, it makes sense that it's important for len since it's a bigger deal being misgendered. i just don't know why you need to post about this all the time, he's not hurting anyone



Well, tbh, if they didn't put he/him in and just Male, and never told anyone that they were trans, then they would just be seen as a guy like all the other guys here. Isn't that much nicer? I think it would be much nicer being seen as just one of the guys then have everyone know you're trans.. but that's probably me lol


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

i just realized my shirt is covered in cat hair


----------



## Nightmares (May 27, 2016)

Nvm outbid ;-;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 27, 2016)

ugh


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> Well, tbh, if they didn't put he/him in and just Male, and never told anyone that they were trans, then they would just be seen as a guy like all the other guys here. Isn't that much nicer? I think it would be much nicer being seen as just one of the guys then have everyone know you're trans.. but that's probably me lol


what do you mean?
they are a guy
like the "other guys". Plus how does he/him mean someone is trans?
stop judging people for no reason.


----------



## Dorian (May 27, 2016)

My mother is going crazy. Literally. She is progressing into active dementia and is going crazy. Taking care of her is a daily roller coaster of ups and downs, never knowing what insane behavior she will be exhibiting next. That's what's bothering me today.


----------



## Nightmares (May 27, 2016)

Why don't you care


----------



## Dim (May 27, 2016)

I hate it when people bug me about smiling. Like I'm not depressed or angry or anything I just can't force myself to smile lol


----------



## jiny (May 27, 2016)

so i wrote a nice, sweet letter to my crush and my friend gave it to him. what i'm worried about is that he takes it the wrong way and thinks i'm creepy or something. what if he threw it away right after reading it? but i shouldn't, i literally have 2 1/2 days of school left !


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 28, 2016)

Yes please let's all ruin this thread AGAIN and get it locked AGAIN 
seriously? 

My temper has been very short lately and it has not been good for my stress levels


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 28, 2016)

i feel so mad right now, i can't even talk to her and say hi because of what happened.


----------



## Xerolin (May 28, 2016)

dad stop being drunk
last week you said you'd quit
days later you said you'd only drink a little on the weekends
dAD


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 28, 2016)

I don't have much time left. I stopped going to the doctor.


----------



## Xerolin (May 28, 2016)

My cheek is still swollen


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

cockroach on my bed...


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

To have the air on and fan on
And Ice Pack in my forehead and I still feel very very hot
Stupid fever let me sleep


----------



## Xerolin (May 28, 2016)

Candice said:


> cockroach on my bed...



just squish it with a few pieces of toilet paper together and flush it.

Loud kids outside, jeez ITS 9:30 PM?
"brah, brah"
"what?"
lmao


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

I can't sleep


----------



## visibleghost (May 28, 2016)

i just woke up a wtf is going on in this thread


----------



## focus (May 28, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i just woke up a wtf is going on in this thread



nothing


----------



## visibleghost (May 28, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> Well, tbh, if they didn't put he/him in and just Male, and never told anyone that they were trans, then they would just be seen as a guy like all the other guys here. Isn't that much nicer? I think it would be much nicer being seen as just one of the guys then have everyone know you're trans.. but that's probably me lol



ok a few things. i have had my pronouns in my profile for months (way before they had the gender thing) and i kept it because idc about it being there lmao.
and i really dont like how you refer to guys on the forum kike im not one of them but Alright 

and you know ehy it would be nice if ppl didnt know i was trans? because of ppl like u, transphobes. but!!! know what?? im not ashamed of being trans and i dont think it's something i should have to hide. if people cant see me as a boy because i told them i'm trans then it's that persons problem, because theyre the transphobe. im in no way less of a guy for being trans.

im pretty sure there are users on here that know i'm trans and still see me as a guy. bc those ppl arent transphobes. lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



focus said:


> nothing



yeah i can see that.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2016)

Looks like conversation had actually moved on from the discussion of pronouns and typing style hours ago, so let's just put it behind us rather than bringing it back up again. Thank you.


----------



## Seroja (May 28, 2016)

I hate dress codes. I hate going to formal dinners. I have nothing to wear ;A;


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

Seroja said:


> I hate dress codes. I hate going to formal dinners. I have nothing to wear ;A;



i hate it mostly for the small talk purpose, i can probably dress up somewhat but yeah i feel you i don't like doing that either x.x

also this ginger thing was yeasted af.. ew and i need to buy new mouth wash


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 28, 2016)

Pretty much everything atm fam. Pretty much everything.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

i feel ya

tfw when you are feeling good and certain people just have to try mess *** up.. o well you are not winning, not this time.


----------



## focus (May 28, 2016)

this migraine will be the death of me


----------



## Choromatsu-Twan (May 28, 2016)

I feel as if I'm about to throw all over everything.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 28, 2016)

my room is way too cold :[


----------



## Vizionari (May 28, 2016)

I can't get the inkling girl shorts arrgh


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

well, **** it i don't care if you get to "know" im tired of this crap for real and it's not that THAT s-t is gonna get fixed so...


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

I'm too hot


----------



## focus (May 28, 2016)

i have this reealllyyy shaarrrppp pain right where my collarbone and neck meet and it hurts more when i move it is this normal am i dying


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 28, 2016)

theres nothing new t watch on youtube :c


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 28, 2016)

I'm worrying about my Language/English project.  I have to make a magazine ad.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

google. i tried searching for an album cover i got a pic of kim jong-il

um


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

My nose


----------



## xara (May 28, 2016)

My stomach is killing me, I feel sick and I'm pretty sure I just talked a friend out of suicide. 


omg


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 28, 2016)

*combusts*


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

end-of-the-year projects and then finals are next week


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

why do (some, not all) gamer youtubers have annoying voices


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 28, 2016)

MOD LOGIC
PLEASE MODS
Please get better logic
its annoying me


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2016)

I don't know how I can reach my full potential in life if people always mock me. "Just ignore them" doesn't really seem as easy as it sounds because then I'd be ignoring every damn person I come in contact with. I've had enough.


----------



## skarmoury (May 28, 2016)

I just came home with my tiny cactus plant and told my grandmother not to water it bc I already watered it yesterday (I gave it a lot of water so it doesn't need to be watered for another week or so) and I left it somewhere for like 30 minutes and when I came back she was watering my cactus oh my god??? And now I'm panicking bc it's probably overhydrated and it might die and I'm mad bc I specifically told her not to give it water anymore ; -; (and she was insisting she knew what she was doing but tbh she's already killed a low-maintenance plant before by constantly watering it)


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> I just came home with my tiny cactus plant and told my grandmother not to water it bc I already watered it yesterday (I gave it a lot of water so it doesn't need to be watered for another week or so) and I left it somewhere for like 30 minutes and when I came back she was watering my cactus oh my god??? And now I'm panicking bc it's probably overhydrated and it might die and I'm mad bc I specifically told her not to give it water anymore ; -; (and she was insisting she knew what she was doing but tbh she's already killed a low-maintenance plant before by constantly watering it)


It sounds like something MY grandma would do lmao


----------



## Xerolin (May 28, 2016)

why do Crunchie bars have to be UK only ;-;
off to Amazon!


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

my cramps are sooooo much worse than what i'd usually experience im curled up in a ball crying and begging for death

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooooh no now im sick i threw up and im sahking end me  nowpelase


----------



## mogyay (May 29, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> why do Crunchie bars have to be UK only ;-;
> off to Amazon!



happy to see some crunchie love going down, it's a top tier chocolate


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 29, 2016)

I legit feel like I'm gonna hurl at any second what the heck


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2016)

Everything today.... It is bringing back so many things that have been making my mental state so unsteady....


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

My sneezing


----------



## pandapples (May 29, 2016)

a day that was supposed to be fun turned out real ****ty


----------



## Heyden (May 29, 2016)

I still don't understand how to work out these tumblr themes


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 29, 2016)

Coughs from hell are back. Why do they hate me?


----------



## Dim (May 29, 2016)

Have to get up for work in 5 hours. Still can't ****ing sleep.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 29, 2016)

Random giant bug bite on my arm? Like when did this happen because I didn't notice it until just now and there's not way a bug could have gotten in the sleeve of my long sleeved shirt...


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2016)

I am now very embarrassed


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

mann first i wake up at like 4 am thinking its just my period cramps making me all dizzy and then i feel suuppper dehydrated and like im gonna throw up so i watch some puppy videos to feel better (because im emetophobic as hell) and chugged down some water w two painkillers and bOoooOoY was that a mistake lmao threw up 3 times in a matter of 40 minutes i think i got food poisoning or something so now i have two different kinds of excruciating pains going on in my stomach golly gee i sure love life


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 29, 2016)

I don't like hurting people's feelings if I like them, but this has gone on long enough and I really need to find a way to say it all nicely and not rude and petty as hell like I normally would. I just hope things don't blow up before I get the chance to say everything in person....


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

oop it might've been a virus and i might've spread it around the house sorry fam u all suffer w me! hahahaheyyy


----------



## visibleghost (May 29, 2016)

focus said:


> oop it might've been a virus and i might've spread it around the house sorry fam u all suffer w me! hahahaheyyy



are u alright  ):


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

I dint slept nothing stupid fever


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> are u alright  ):



no en d me now


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2016)

time is going toooo slowwwwwwww ah


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

Moko said:


> time is going toooo slowwwwwwww ah



i feel u lol i have to wait 3 more hours until i see dad for the first time in like 2 weeks but time is going as slow as ever ALSO this is the greatest time to be sick isnt it


----------



## visibleghost (May 29, 2016)

focus said:


> no en d me now



rip ):


----------



## jiny (May 29, 2016)

i'm so ******* tired of my brother. he doesn't eat anything i give him he's so picky i HATE IT

my grandma is asking him what he wants to eat he just says no to everything she suggests to eat!!! i wish he'd ******* eat better i'm damn tired of it already.


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

i forgot about my camomile tea and now its gone cold gg


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 29, 2016)

So pissed off and annoyed right now


----------



## namiieco (May 29, 2016)

im really craving a slushie right now ;;


----------



## Mints (May 29, 2016)

the fact that i have been wasting my summer. and it's barely been 2 days aohaduohjhgff

- - - Post Merge - - -

I WANT TO MAKE IT MEMORABLE


----------



## boujee (May 29, 2016)

slowly but deadly cramps starting up


----------



## Cudon (May 29, 2016)

I've spent 85% of my time today studying for math and I'm still confused.


----------



## boujee (May 29, 2016)

oh wow, so a 15 year old girl killed herself due to the "tucute" and sjw culture on tumblr.
May she rip.


----------



## Cudon (May 29, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> oh wow, so a 15 year old girl killed herself due to the "tucute" and sjw culture on tumblr.
> May she rip.


What the hell is tucute?


----------



## boujee (May 29, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> What the hell is tucute?




The idea that you don't have to experience dysphoria to be trans. Basically transtrenders.


----------



## Cudon (May 29, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> The idea that you don't have to experience dysphoria to be trans. Basically transtrenders.


Huh. Didn't know that was a thing.


----------



## boujee (May 29, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Huh. Didn't know that was a thing.




Apparently. It caused a rift within the trans community. There's tucute in what I mentioned above and truscum which is trans people who experiences dsyphoria. Usually you'll just see arguments about validation, opinions on gender identity, gender expression, etc and rants about "cis people".


----------



## jiny (May 29, 2016)

i feel really bad for what i've done and i regret being this way


----------



## Lumira (May 29, 2016)

need to write a speech for my english class T^T


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

My Sickness


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 29, 2016)

key is the most fab shinee member hands down

oops wrong thread
It's not bothering me


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 29, 2016)

oh god i think i saw spoilers

wHY dO aLL oF mY fAVoriTe cHAraCteRs dIE? ;-;


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 29, 2016)

;~;


----------



## mogyay (May 29, 2016)

sims 4 is taking forever to download ugh


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

My parent not believing  I bleed from my mouth because I was close to the water and water took it out and I stop because I got traumatized on what I did that I stop bleeding


----------



## Zane (May 29, 2016)

all these petty babies

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i keep getting weird random blogs with fake-sounding names following me but I never check them to see if i possibly know where they came from cuz I'm paranoid they'll give me a virus like those other spam bloges


----------



## Locket (May 29, 2016)

I walked to Maverick with my cousin from hsi house.

I'm gonna be so sore tomorrow :/


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Light went off


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 29, 2016)

another hellish, stressful week.  and summer vacation isn't coming fast enough.


----------



## Cudon (May 29, 2016)

I slept only about 2h last night. I have a math exam today that I was already stressing out about. Now I'm tired as hell to add to that.


----------



## Locket (May 29, 2016)

Mmmmm

Sunburns

I guess tanning season starts now?


----------



## Seroja (May 30, 2016)

mogyay said:


> sims 4 is taking forever to download ugh



omgg add me on origin!

--

People's ignorance smh I wish I can smack some sense into them


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

whys this pie gotta take 2 hours to cool off


----------



## Llust (May 30, 2016)

im getting so many spoilers from this one tv show, but i dont know specifically what happened. to keep myself from spoiling more of it, im trying to marathon through season four and five to see what the hype is about. at this point, i rarely know anything, but all i know as of now is that the protagonist becomes the antagonist, her lover is in some sort of danger, and her town is basically ****ed. i dont know the details between that, but ugh im just getting started with it all


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2016)

Got 2-3 hours of sleep today because of the heat.. drinking an espresso drink but I have to work all night and then I'm going straight to my grandma's which at first my mom said like it was going to be just for an hour or two, now it seems like we're going to be there all day because she's bringing cake and food and the whole families going...


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

There is still no light  and I really need to go to a hospital but my parent say I'm fine
I'm getting worse notice it


----------



## EndlessElements (May 30, 2016)

my stomach atm... stupid mountain dew


----------



## visibleghost (May 30, 2016)

Spoiler: TMI EURH



idk if im getting my period or if im just ocerthinking a normal stomach ache but IT's REALLY STRESSING ME OUt because im wearing light blue jeans ANd i dint have my bag w me so i dont habe any pads or anything AAA.  ALSO Im at another school atm because of an snnoing dsnce project that sUKCS and idk where the bathrooms are here so im dead probably. if uh somethging hpapens i guess i'll habe to ask someone to give me something but Honestly Im Dead. . .


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

just paid $90 to ship my package-.-


----------



## Cudon (May 30, 2016)

It's insanely warm here and I want to die. I am sweaty from top to bottom, my shirt is drenched in sweat and I feel absolutely horrible.


----------



## focus (May 30, 2016)

my period paused for like 10 hours now its back again wtf ok


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2016)

tired af and  concert in a few ahah. also i got like idek 4 hours sleep last night maybe a few extra in the morning but aahhhh kill me pls.

 also ah life in general just let me be ahhh


----------



## hestu (May 30, 2016)

really miss my dad rn


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 30, 2016)

my brother stole my chocolate and drink



who does that


----------



## Cudon (May 30, 2016)

So I wanted to buy some bbq coated peanuts but then in the corner of my eye I saw wasabi ones and curiosity got the best of me. I thought it couldnt be that bad cuz for the most part all the spicy chips-type products are pretty mild here. 

I've eaten about 5 of them. Eating one burns my mouth for about 5s and then creates this spicy aftertaste that I can feel in my nose. I hate spicy things lol.. I had forgotten just how spicy wasabi is. God I'm an idiot.


----------



## jiny (May 30, 2016)

i stayed up until 3:30 am watching a k-drama i am so tired..


----------



## Locket (May 30, 2016)

Someday I will figure out what this song was I loved to listen to.

Maybe.

but hey look! I'm tan!


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 30, 2016)

everyday the forecast says its going to rain but it never does


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 30, 2016)

I _just_ went to the wedding and saw most of my family on my mom's side. Now there's a surprise party for my uncle retiring and I have to see everyone again. I have nothing more to talk about, I'm not a party person, and I don't feel all hippity hoppity today.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

I'm more worse each day


----------



## jiny (May 30, 2016)

tomorrow i find out what he said about the note.. i'm so scared bc what if it's something bad? ):


----------



## xara (May 30, 2016)

I watched a movie about suicide this morning and then I started thinking about if someone I love and care about a lot committed suicide and now my eyes burn and i have a headache from crying so much


----------



## jiny (May 30, 2016)

UGH


----------



## Locket (May 30, 2016)

I looked back at my Transaction log and my friends list.

I remember a lot and it makes me sad. Most of the people that I traded with or was friends with left.


----------



## skarmoury (May 30, 2016)

There are a few alumni of our organization trash talking on twitter and I'm not really sure if they're trash talking us freshmen or the upper years but whatever they want to say, I wish they'd say it directy to our faces instead of immaturely letting us guess what the hell's the problem?? So annoying ugh, pls be more mature instead of spreading negativity without any clue or hint


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

dad take me to get my hair cut


----------



## Crash (May 30, 2016)

I lost one of the balls of my industrial bar and had to put in a new one and then found out all the other barbells I have are the wrong width

and I learned that the hard way. my ear hurts


----------



## Heyden (May 31, 2016)

It's so rainy and I'm craving pizza but I have to get home ASAP ughhh


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

iiiiiitchy all over


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

Spoiler:   ddeh



i  started thinking about ethan and now i want to stab him in the eyes. i hate h im


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

i need more clothes for the summer bc its hot af but mom refuses to take me w her to the mall. why must you do this mother


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

i need to save but yeah i need a few more like, tshirts and stuff :/ and i ned to clean wardrobe but i gotta wait til mom is free..

also stop being annoying can i come or no, it's not that he is gonna do it for you lmaooooo bruh


----------



## Seroja (May 31, 2016)

My hubs is pissed cos I made him take the long way home lul rip I didn't know the stupid GPS would take us here


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

Seroja said:


> My hubs is pissed cos I made him take the long way home lul rip I didn't know the stupid GPS would take us here



google maps?


----------



## xara (May 31, 2016)

I'm really scared to go to school I think I'm gonna die


----------



## treetops (May 31, 2016)

I really feel as if I can't blend in any groups or even make close friendships with people... oh well. :/


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

my throat hurts


----------



## Mao (May 31, 2016)

what am i doing here i have stuff to do 

slept in a weird position now my neck hurts


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 31, 2016)

paranoid/guilty conscious(not real) because a mod/admin visited my profile...>@.@< whatdd i do???


----------



## Peter (May 31, 2016)

my head hurts


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2016)

Most of the people who have the togepi collectible (which I'm buying a whole bunch of, pm me of you got some ;-)) are either not active on the fourms anymore or not selling it ansjsjajsj

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 said:


> paranoid/guilty conscious(not real) because a mod/admin visited my profile...>@.@< whatdd i do???



I wouldn't sweat about it, unless they have given you an infraction/warning, you're totally fine


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2016)

Check the train times to see when the next train is and discovered that I'm not even going to be able to get home tonight. And issues may persist for another 24hrs. Goddamn it Scotrail.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 31, 2016)

Bugs keep biteing me.


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

Swollen gum ughh i always get that


----------



## aericell (May 31, 2016)

why do people think its okay to take videos of me?? especially when we're not even close lmao stop before i take that phone and throw it out the window


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2016)

My family just keeps on arguing...I wish that for just _one_ day, my family won't argue with each other, or talk negative, or anything of the sort...


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

Goddamn feelings. I really like you and you're like the funniest person to hang out with but you know I can't cause certain things D:

especially my family and my mom and yours hang out so everyone would like talk also you don't need my family.. sorry


----------



## Mao (May 31, 2016)

i just cut my lip with a crisp is that even possible


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> Goddamn feelings. I really like you and you're like the funniest person to hang out with but you know I can't cause certain things D:
> 
> especially my family and my mom and yours hang out so everyone would like talk also you don't need my family.. sorry



Thanks for saying that  yeah...life is just so complicated sometimes.

And that ok owo. At least I know that I can kinda relate to you. 
...Seriously though...please...just a day without the negativity...


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Thanks for saying that  yeah...life is just so complicated sometimes.



yeah just my irl business.. frick it now though.

oh yes it is especially when your parents can't be god for once regardless.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

^yeah the censored those 3-letter things too like

and yeah me too.. or i usually write "merda" anyways but still lmao staff turning this into kids site.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah just my irl business.. frick it now though.
> 
> oh yes it is especially when your parents can't be god for once regardless.



I mean, parents have the hard part...they have to work hard in order to get the money to take care of us, and they have to do plenty of other stuff, so I understand if my mom yells me (sometimes I talk back to my mom whenever she yells at me though...). But I just wish my mom and my grandpa would get along better. I understand why my mom is mad at my grandpa though...I mean, my grandpa was yelling at my mom yesterday because apparently my mom was too loud. Come on grandpa, my mom was only being loud because you can't hear well...or maybe he can hear better than we think...idk, I'm getting mixed feelings on how well he can hear due to what he's done.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I mean, parents have the hard part...they have to work hard in order to get the money to take care of us, and they have to do plenty of other stuff, so I understand if my mom yells me...but I just wish my mom and my grandpa would get along better. I understand why my mom is mad at my grandpa though...I mean, my grandpa was yelling at my mom yesterday because apparently my mom was too loud. Come on grandpa, my mom was only being loud because you can't hear well...or maybe he can hear better than we think...idk, I'm getting mixed feelings on how well he can hear due to what he's done.



yeah still i don't think it justifies them to never listen to their kids or be total asses anyhow..


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

im dying ....... #stopthecensorship .....,


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> im dying ....... #stopthecensorship .....,



inb4 they censor Portuguese too :[


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> im dying ....... #stopthecensorship .....,



but this is an animal crossing site


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> soon the whole forum will just be walls of *** **** ** ******  *** and we will all have to guess what the other users are trying to write
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah in every language too lol

and yeah because 10 yo kids doesn't know the means already haha


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah still i don't think it justifies them to never listen to their kids or be total asses anyhow..



Well, I don't think they're trying to be mean. They're just under stress and stuff...tbh though, I am kinda frustrated that my mom usually yells at me...


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Well, I don't think they're trying to be mean. They're just under stress and stuff...tbh though, I am kinda frustrated that my mom usually yells at me...



Yeah they need to prioritize and stuff though I think. Also no one forces them to have children so least they can do is act sane.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

when your making your parents proud but inside your disappointed to yourself


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2016)

Just had to delete at least half a dozen posts, possibly more. 

The swear filter is in place for a reason. Any further posts trying to deliberately bypass the censor will receive a warning.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yeah they need to prioritize and stuff though I think. Also no one forces them to have children so least they can do is act sane.



Yeah, I guess. 

Also omg why can't my grandma and grandpa wash the dishes cleanly...


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah, I guess.
> 
> Also omg why can't my grandma and grandpa wash the dishes cleanly...



yeah and ugh i hate that or when they don't do it at all although they know you are away


----------



## lars708 (May 31, 2016)

I am bothered by the fact that people play my levels on Mario Maker, tell me that they were great and then DON'T STAR THEM! ;_;


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 31, 2016)

Mosquitos pls stop biting my feet 
Is my blood really that delicious there???


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> Mosquitos pls stop biting my feet
> Is my blood really that delicious there???



psht they love my boobs


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> psht they love my boobs



eep i guess that's even worse 
How to scratch in public when it's too itchy >:c


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> eep i guess that's even worse
> How to scratch in public when it's too itchy >:c



be discreet XD it's not that far down or too near the nipple thank god but still iiitccch


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> eep i guess that's even worse
> How to scratch in public when it's too itchy >:c



bedbugs are wayyyyyyyy worse. The doctor thought it was scabies, I was prescribed scabies cream and anti-itch syrup I had to take like 3 times a day.
I almost even got prescribed steroids!
lesson learned: Don't get used couches


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

hair lice are the worst tho ew


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> hair lice are the worst tho ew



pest bugs from worst to not worst:
Bed bugs > Cockroaches > Ants > Mosquitoes > Lice


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> pest bugs from worst to not worst:
> Bed bugs > Cockroaches > Ants > Mosquitoes > Lice



yeah i never really had bedbugs that bad so yeah also and you can squish ants easily.

lice and cockroaches tho ew


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2016)

Want to go home. Goddamn public transport making me stay here another night. Have the urge to draw and both physical tools and tablet are at home.


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah i never really had bedbugs that bad so yeah also and you can squish ants easily.
> 
> lice and cockroaches tho ew



bed bugs are the Superman of bugs. They're immune to cold, will hide in your carpet and furniture, and usually stay around even after an exterminator sprays.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Want to go home. Goddamn public transport making me stay here another night. Have the urge to draw and both physical tools and tablet are at home.



Sorry to hear that Tina


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

Tina said:


> Want to go home. Goddamn public transport making me stay here another night. Have the urge to draw and both physical tools and tablet are at home.



 damn that must suck... and yeah public transport are usually meh here so i'm glad i don't have those problems :/


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> damn that must suck... and yeah public transport are usually meh here so i'm glad i don't have those problems :/



It seems like they're trying to cover up a possible strike with a "damage" excuse. :/ At least it's now saying they're due to fix it by midnight tonight (although trains stop by then...). Earlier when I checked it said 7pm tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

Tina said:


> It seems like they're trying to cover up a possible strike with a "damage" excuse. :/ At least it's now saying they're due to fix it by midnight tonight (although trains stop by then...). Earlier when I checked it said 7pm tomorrow.



Ah, I see :/ Blech, hope they fix it soon!


----------



## LunarMako (May 31, 2016)

That I can't get the hibiscus hairpin.  Why are some Island items so hard to come across. It's annoying to have to go to the island over and over again and waste all that money for ONE thing. And by the looks of it, not a ton of people have it.


----------



## himeki (May 31, 2016)

LunarMako said:


> That I can't get the hibiscus hairpin.  Why are some Island items so hard to come across. It's annoying to have to go to the island over and over again and waste all that money for ONE thing. And by the looks of it, not a ton of people have it.



i think i have it but its on the cart i lost lmao

also ive been writing this for the last like 2 hours and im only on 1.3k words and barely into the main part kill meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Aquari (May 31, 2016)

i want to be skinny but food is god ;-;


----------



## himeki (May 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i want to be skinny but food is god ;-;



ik the feeling but honestly if you dress well anyone can look nice no matter what their body shape ^^


----------



## Locket (May 31, 2016)

Why teacher

Most people were lying to me on those kind notes...

"Your lil brother said mean things to me i don't like u"


Like really? Can I murder some people?


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> pest bugs from worst to not worst:
> Bed bugs > Cockroaches > Ants > Mosquitoes > Lice



chiggers???? they're HORRIBLE.


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

kianli said:


> chiggers???? they're HORRIBLE.



chiggers? Are you talking about lice I've never heard that phrase


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> chiggers? Are you talking about lice I've never heard that phrase



no. chiggers. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trombiculidae


----------



## brownboy102 (May 31, 2016)

Science teacher threw me on a curveball. I have like a day to get all this done, and I have to remeasure EVERYTHING


----------



## Llust (May 31, 2016)

pretty much every smart person in my class is taken for the group project, so here i'm stuck with dumb shts and i'll have to do their work for them if i want a good score.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

I wanna cry private
But every time I do get to my room to start
My mom comes and so I hold my tears

-sigh-


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 31, 2016)

...so i cant breed an HA murkrow in a moon ball...?


fwhdnjsajkndsavbhikjan


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 31, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> ...so i cant breed an HA murkrow in a moon ball...?
> 
> 
> fwhdnjsajkndsavbhikjan



Unfortunately not. Male Pokemon can't pass down hidden abilities unless it is through a Ditto, yet only the female breeding parent is able to pass down the ball it is in to its offspring. It sucks, I know...


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2016)

i just want to say hi to him. i only have 1 day of school left but i can't?? UGH i hate this.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 31, 2016)

I HAVE TO PRESENT IN FRON TOF CLASS TOMOROOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW

FUCJKIVJBAJUVAEHG


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 31, 2016)

Wow, today was going good until the last hour where it all went to **** over a stupid argument.


----------



## debinoresu (May 31, 2016)

ive been having intense vision problems


----------



## Cudon (May 31, 2016)

What are you doing youtube, why cant i access my subs in the list view and now theyre in a grid?? Pressing the list option does nothing too. Youtube stoopp


----------



## Stil (May 31, 2016)

The struggle of trying to find a new town map.


----------



## boujee (May 31, 2016)

cramps just makes me hate everyone and everything


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 31, 2016)

the struggle when your style is too mature for cute boys
I could change it but I don't want people to get the wrong idea (>inconsistent style and such)
DUHH i will draw leo anyway!!! my prince :^)


----------



## Nightmares (May 31, 2016)

Do Min-joon......Cheon Song-yi........whyyyyyy ;__________________;

I think I need a more light hearted k-drama next ;______;

(It's 5am ****)


----------



## Crash (Jun 1, 2016)

I would kill for a pizza


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 1, 2016)

JESUS it's already June
I don't wannaaaaaaa


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 1, 2016)

itch itch


----------



## aericell (Jun 1, 2016)

My comp science teacher assigned our final project and he expects all the seniors to get it done by checkout day aka this Friday which gives us less than 3 hours now considering how much class time he takes talking and not letting us do work

+ I don't know about the rest of them but the seniors (or actually the juniors too) sitting around me don't have any idea what he's taught us in the past month especially since a lot of us were out for testing and we've basically just been copying his code that he shows us with little to no explanation about what it is or what it does

I really don't like complaining about teachers but this is so annoying he can't expect everyone to move as fast as he does and understand things immediately he's the freaking teacher of course he knows his stuff so WHY DOESN'T HE TEACH US like I'm not trying to have my GPA go down because of an elective class


----------



## Zane (Jun 1, 2016)

how can anyone see as much embarrassing discourse as i have and not die, i do not know


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)

almost three hours.. matar-me por favor >>


----------



## himeki (Jun 1, 2016)

i had to murder an entire race of people in a game and i just NO


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

i forgot it does that animation when u pick up a clover i have to pick up 40 clovers kms


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 1, 2016)

im going to fall aslee but ih ave to be back at school in like less  than 2 hours somebod7y killm e


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

today i had finally the gut to tell my mom im not having fun in college
we will talk about it in the night and i already stared crying a bit...... while coming to this computer.... 
im gonna cry a lot and then i dont know what will my mom think of me


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 1, 2016)

I finished My Love From Another Star but the ending's made me feel all saad ;_____;



Spoiler



Do Min Joon is still going to age the same way, so he's going to have to watch Cheon Song Yi die ;________; I wish he just could have become human or something ughhhh my heart help me


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

in need to talk  but dont know who


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 1, 2016)

My heart won't stop pounding I FINISHED THE SERIES 9 HOURS AGO 

;_____________________; KMS


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 1, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> today i had finally the gut to tell my mom im not having fun in college
> we will talk about it in the night and i already stared crying a bit...... while coming to this computer....
> im gonna cry a lot and then i dont know what will my mom think of me



Why don't you like college?


----------



## Peter (Jun 1, 2016)

my FFXIV online got delivered and it's just sitting there watching me stress over pharmacodynamics 
one more day and then I'm free from uni for four months


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

this throbbing headache has been going on for a while now and i feel really stressed but im on summer vacation and i???? literally have nothing to stress me out???? help?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Why don't you like college?



i like college i just hate my classes


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

i found my possible new fav lipstick! but idk where to find that brand here ughhh


----------



## Javocado (Jun 1, 2016)

Work this evening has all of the potential to be absolutely laaaaaaaame and also i get off at 12am today and have to wake up 5 hours after that fml


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 1, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> i like college i just hate my classes



Oh, well, it's good that you told your mother. It's not good holding that stuff inside.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Oh, well, it's good that you told your mother. It's not good holding that stuff inside.



Not yet I just told her I'm not happy and that we will talk about it in the night (it's 12-24 pm in my place)


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

hahahahahahha i forgot it was james' birthday today wow how could i hahahaaahaha


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 1, 2016)

if i have 2 talk abt ethan i will Die . leave me alone. i jsut want to forget !! dont bring it up like this again : ))


----------



## Byebi (Jun 1, 2016)

my face itches like crazy make it stop


----------



## Locket (Jun 1, 2016)

Out of all the places I forgot to put sunscreen on.





It had to be my back.




ow ow ow ow ow ow ow


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh no, I've started doing that thing where I watch 5 series at a time......b-but I need lots of k-dramas to fill the hole My Love From Another Star left ;______;


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 1, 2016)

my dog farted

i need to clean

our showerhead broke like 4 days ago AND our drain is clogged, drain-o and a zip-it thing aren't working either..
ughhh


----------



## jiny (Jun 1, 2016)

it's the last day of school tomorrow im not ****ing ready.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 1, 2016)

Mother Nature is taking a huge **** on texas right now. We just had that huge flood last week and now it's flooding again. My dad is stuck at an HEB since the roads getting into my neighborhood are completely under water


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 1, 2016)

im boring


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 1, 2016)

My laptop has the white screen of death, and I can't fix it. So I may be buying another for my birthday. I'll be using the Wii U to browse the internet until I get a new laptop. The only downside is that I won't be able to get art requests of my mayor.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

Finally told my mom at least they weren't disappointed in me

But they told me to at least finish this trimester


----------



## Locket (Jun 1, 2016)

Ow
Ow
Ow
Ow
Ow
Ow
Ow
Ow
Ow
Ow
Ow
Ow
Ow
OUCHIE


My back hurts


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jun 2, 2016)

BungoTheElf said:


> im boring


lmao I feel you fam. Seriously though sometimes I feel like one of the least interesting people in the entire world.



ZebraNaomy said:


> Finally told my mom at least they weren't disappointed in me
> 
> But they told me to at least finish this trimester



It's good to hear that. How long do you have left until this trimester ends?


----------



## Locket (Jun 2, 2016)

It's 2am and I cannot sleep. 

Ever time I lay down,  I get a huge amount of pain because of my back.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 2, 2016)

I did so bad with my math exam ugh


----------



## mogyay (Jun 2, 2016)

i burnt my hand in work

also i ordered something from depop weeks ago and the person selling said they're not responsible for anything lost in the post but i find it convenient for her that this is the only thing i've ever had lost in the post so that's twenty gone


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

the school year went by too fast


----------



## Locket (Jun 2, 2016)

Last day of school. I hope he is here and signs my yearbook.


----------



## himeki (Jun 2, 2016)

why the *** can we not upload on instagram pc


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jun 2, 2016)

I can't find a Ivysaur safari on r/friendsafari for the life of me. :/


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 2, 2016)

I am scared of heart surgery
It's hard to get a good rest


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

My friend was shaking me from my chair falling down and hitting my head in the back 
It hurts and there no ice pack


----------



## aericell (Jun 2, 2016)

This guy is damn annoying I don't know why people think its fun to get me mad on purpose?? Just bc I'm quiet and don't seem to show anger that much doesn't mean I don't have feelings


----------



## boujee (Jun 2, 2016)

The potential in having a friendship until you find out that they ship incest

"they're brothers"
"But they're so cute together"
"But they're brothers" 
" "


----------



## Locket (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll miss my language arts teacher


----------



## namiieco (Jun 2, 2016)

My throat stings.


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

i am so mad at myself i had so many opportunities to say hi to him and i blew them all.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 2, 2016)

I really hate all these generalizations about Finns (and other countries) cuz all of them are such bulllshiiitt. Like I understand it's easy to just make these stereotypes but it pisses me off when people go around boasting about them as if they're fact.

All Finns don't love licorice, infact hate for the stuff is pretty common. Yet I hear ppl going ''YOURE NOT A FINN IF YOU DONT LOVE LICORICE!!"
Also Finns aren't antisocial.. Small talk isn't as ingrained into our society but it still happens plenty.

If there's something that's actually a part of Finnish culture/actual stereotypes it's irresponsible drinking. We Finns don't really treat alcohol like a lot of countries do, like drinking wine during a meal isn't part of the ''Finnish culture". I mean, people of course do it, but it's not part of the "Finnish culture". Due to this a lot of people get really drunk and it's not too rare to see a messy drunk guy, see those on the bus sometimes.. at 4pm.. rambling to themselves.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2016)

lmao i feel sorry for one of my swedish teachers bc she looked so lost 2day when she had to deal w me she just went to the other swedish teacher who's my mentor (if that's what it's called in english???) and she dealt w me instead lmao im dying her face was like "UH WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO  D O" .

also im pretty sure she doesnt even know my name


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm sweaty, I feel dizzy, I'm a bit shaky, I'm just wearing underwear and have an ice pack on me but am still roasting.. This heat is doing a number on me..


----------



## Mints (Jun 2, 2016)

the fact that the price of collectibles are going down...
the system here is really messed up Dx


----------



## focus (Jun 2, 2016)

there was a spider. on my bed. right next to me. with a string or whatever the hell its called like connected to my hand. so its been on my hand. i didnt kill it. i have no idea where it is. im so dead


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 2, 2016)

i have to go to the school's awards program oh goody

i hope this doesn't take long :T


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

i need to clean.


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 2, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I really hate all these generalizations about Finns (and other countries) cuz all of them are such bulllshiiitt. Like I understand it's easy to just make these stereotypes but it pisses me off when people go around boasting about them as if they're fact.
> 
> All Finns don't love licorice, infact hate for the stuff is pretty common. Yet I hear ppl going ''YOURE NOT A FINN IF YOU DONT LOVE LICORICE!!"
> Also Finns aren't antisocial.. Small talk isn't as ingrained into our society but it still happens plenty.
> ...



Stereotypes are engraved in every society. The society doesn't have to live up to it. It's still a stereotype, and it is believed that the stereotype is true over a larger majority of people.


----------



## tae (Jun 2, 2016)

i haven't been drunk in over a week, someone give me some rum.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

bingo
byango
bango
make it stop


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 2, 2016)

when the mods get mad at you for telling someone to kill themselves :ccc
damn tumblr y do u opres me


----------



## Cudon (Jun 2, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Stereotypes are engraved in every society. The society doesn't have to live up to it. It's still a stereotype, and it is believed that the stereotype is true over a larger majority of people.


Yeah I know. I just really hate when Finns in particular are summed up by these dumb stereotypes that really don't match the country. Very few people are actually antisocial in Finland and the dislike/like rate for licorice is like 50/50.


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2016)

That moment when you try to jump in a conversation and start talking but you are immediatley ignored.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

People judging a book by its cover, they don't even try to look inside to see what's really there


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2016)

Nox said:


> That moment when you try to jump in a conversation and start talking but you are immediatley ignored.


It keeps happening. And people wonder why I don't ever talk to anyone. -____-


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

i just spent 10 minutes crying over him. why? **** him. i have to see him next year too. i wish i never laid eyes on him. 

i didn't know he was going to be such an ***hole. i can't believe i wasted 8 months on him.


----------



## Crash (Jun 2, 2016)

stomachache :<


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm mad at my games for not going my ways


----------



## duckvely (Jun 2, 2016)

i found out that my only friend is moving away over summer...


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2016)

My tooth has been bothering me. Looks like I'm going to have to cut down on the soda. :[


----------



## Locket (Jun 2, 2016)

My cousin got bit my a dog

A cop owned it too.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 2, 2016)

It's always ****ing happening to me. Drama. Drama. Drama.

I just wish it could ****ing stop, can't i just go back when Mario Kart DS was my main problem? All these damn so called friends are so useless, abuse me and hit me. I'm just done. I want to get away from them. Friends apparently change from 3-5 grade.


----------



## Locket (Jun 2, 2016)

My school buried a time capsule, and there was a video on the news.

This was the last year of my school, and I'm crying right now.

It's gonna be opened in 2066. :'(


----------



## Zane (Jun 3, 2016)

staff delete all my posts i dont like my post count


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 3, 2016)

Ugh my mum's on the phone to my dad and they're just talking **** about me


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 3, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Ugh my mum's on the phone to my dad and they're just talking **** about me



wtf why

judging from what ive seen u write on here your family doesnt seem to be very nice to u..?


----------



## Energytree (Jun 3, 2016)

ugh the thing thats bothering me is the fact that i only have one of my dreamies and cant find the others on any thread


----------



## Peter (Jun 3, 2016)

when you wait an hour for one download screen to finish only to be taken into another one with an approximate download time of 170 minutes


----------



## Locket (Jun 3, 2016)

my back and shoulders burn, but I can't wake my mom up to put some stuff on them. I really want to sleep again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

feelings... moko control them better i s2g..


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

Does he like me even though we talk....... but his friend saying otherwise. ...


----------



## Opal (Jun 3, 2016)

Im so hungry, but there's nothing good to eat since someone ate all the good food


----------



## jiny (Jun 3, 2016)

i accidentally threw away my music sheets for band ****


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

this is not gonna work.. merdaaaaaaaa


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

he not here today :/

to much thing to do that i wanted a company


----------



## Javocado (Jun 3, 2016)

Currently 0-3 when it comes to requesting days off.
The guy who was going to cover me has grad night on the day I need covered (tomorrow) too. It looks like I'm calling off. ;-/


----------



## focus (Jun 3, 2016)

my right wrist and elbow pop too often and my left wrist and elbow almost never pop and its throwing off my body's balance im crying


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 3, 2016)

I might be a little ticked that Vans released their new line of shoes collaborated with Nintendo today and the coolest designs were only made for kids sizes 

They only made yoshi shoes for kids sizes too :'(


----------



## Locket (Jun 3, 2016)

My back hurts so bad right now


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

^yeah that kinda sucks really :[

also ugh headache and stupid shoulders also i really need to go see someone for my period crap and get some bc i can pop ugh.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 3, 2016)

I feel like crap. >.< I think I'm sick.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

^ that make 2 of us

i hate that everything that i wanted to do its close or not there


----------



## focus (Jun 3, 2016)

greeaat now my left elbow feels like it needs to pop but it wont this sucks im dead


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 3, 2016)

MY MOUTH HURTS HELP ME BURNING


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> MY MOUTH HURTS HELP ME BURNING



if you ate something very spicy just drink milk
it helps and make it cold milk


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

damn this booze was too good lmango


----------



## Cudon (Jun 3, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I might be a little ticked that Vans released their new line of shoes collaborated with Nintendo today and the coolest designs were only made for kids sizes
> 
> They only made yoshi shoes for kids sizes too :'(


Omg I don't even care for Vans nor do I care for gaming apparel but god some of that **** is adorable


----------



## himeki (Jun 3, 2016)

ive had to tape my drawing model into position .-.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 3, 2016)

school's out and I'm so ****ing sad

"can't get my mind out of those memories"


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 3, 2016)

school's out and I'm so ****ing sad

"can't get my mind out of those memories"


----------



## boujee (Jun 3, 2016)

This bus smells like pee 
This bus smells like pee
This bus smells like pee 
This bus smells like pee
This bus smells like pee 
This bus smells like pee

I hope I'm not sitting in pee


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

Trying to be nice but then get told to not do that again


----------



## jiny (Jun 3, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> school's out and I'm so ****ing sad
> 
> "can't get my mind out of those memories"



 that's how i felt yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

i miss you already..... damn it :/


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

I dint see him today
I have to wait to Monday :/ can't this week go faster


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 3, 2016)

honestly, tbt needs a purge of its members who don't contribute and who literally do nothing but start fights/wars on here

and the mods need to put bans on people who deserve it and not those who don't.  like.... unless the mods enjoy watching the insanity on here, they can easily stop like 99% of the fighting and shade being thrown by banning a small set of people... yet they don't lmao what gives

also the lag on this site is so horrendous gg


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 3, 2016)

I keep my door open and a fly got in
I love summer but I hate flies, such a pest
have to get out of bed to get rid of this thing gg


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 3, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> honestly, tbt needs a purge of its members who don't contribute and who literally do nothing but start fights/wars on here
> 
> and the mods need to put bans on people who deserve it and not those who don't.  like.... unless the mods enjoy watching the insanity on here, they can easily stop like 99% of the fighting and shade being thrown by banning a small set of people... yet they don't lmao what gives
> 
> also the lag on this site is so horrendous gg



well they dont really ban anyone unless they break the rules a lot ??


----------



## piichinu (Jun 3, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> honestly, tbt needs a purge of its members who don't contribute and who literally do nothing but start fights/wars on here
> 
> and the mods need to put bans on people who deserve it and not those who don't.  like.... unless the mods enjoy watching the insanity on here, they can easily stop like 99% of the fighting and shade being thrown by banning a small set of people... yet they don't lmao what gives
> 
> also the lag on this site is so horrendous gg



who hurt ur feels this time cutie patootie ? ; o ; ill kill them for a babe like u


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 3, 2016)

so many fights here lately


----------



## tae (Jun 3, 2016)

i should really write some AU's for my ocs this is pure gold.


----------



## seliph (Jun 3, 2016)

I HAD THAT ICE CAP LIK E 2 HOURS AGO BUT IM STILL SHAKIN WHAT DID THEY PUT INTHIS


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 3, 2016)

shiida said:


> who hurt ur feels this time cutie patootie ? ; o ; ill kill them for a babe like u



you and writer's block are both bothering me rn tbh


----------



## piichinu (Jun 3, 2016)

oh........cant get me off ur mind ; )?


----------



## seliph (Jun 3, 2016)

starts playing smooth jazz


----------



## device (Jun 3, 2016)

a lot of planes have been coming rly close to our house recently


----------



## boujee (Jun 3, 2016)

Art friends aren't real friends


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2016)

My friend hasn't texted me in almost 6 hours and just I'm scared she's dead or she doesn't want to talk to me anymore I mean she's probably just sleeping please but things have just been really awkward with her the last couple of weeks and idk what to do


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 3, 2016)

My girlfriends internet is acting up. What a pain.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

Why is he not answering me now but he answers me when I'm asleep


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2016)

It's been almost 8 hours and I genuinely think she's dead 


Oh god please just let her be asleep or something


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 4, 2016)

Woke up with a huge migraine and it refused to go away so I've been rockin' it since 5pm today, now I'm starting my 10 hours shift that will be followed by staying up until probably 2-3 tomorrow because I want to go visit my boyfriend's parents with him... I'd feel bad flaking out because I really do miss them and want to see them but I guess it's all riding on weather or not this migraine will decided to go away...


----------



## Hatori (Jun 4, 2016)

First time posting here after a long while but I've been having an ugly time these past 2 days with being sick and all and I just received news about one of my family members passing away a few minutes ago. Not a nice way to end the weekday and I'm afraid my relatives will fight again for inheritance just like my other side of the family. At least he is in a much better place now and he wanted this to end peacefully for him; he didn't want his family to worry so I hope all is okay.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jun 4, 2016)

Hatori said:


> First time posting here after a long while but I've been having an ugly time these past 2 days with being sick and all and I just received news about one of my family members passing away a few minutes ago. Not a nice way to end the weekday and I'm afraid my relatives will fight again for inheritance just like my other side of the family. At least he is in a much better place now and he wanted this to end peacefully for him; he didn't want his family to worry so I hope all is okay.



My thoughts are with you <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

tfw tum hurts for no reason lollll... 

also i tried drawing traditionally again holy i need to work on arms/hands and feet lol


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 4, 2016)

Grrr I hate night thoughts while on road trips


----------



## Cudon (Jun 4, 2016)

God picking qr's for this town is annoying as hell. I can't decide on anything


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

Duggies also those dust coal sprites thing becoming a bit boring but can't do more til autumn anyways


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2016)

I think my friend is replacing me with someone else


kms


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 4, 2016)

Spoiler: rip



when u write that a thing happened to u but u arnet specific bc of reasons and ppl assume that it was a specific thing that u didnt experience and it makes u feel even more bad and that how u feel isnt valid because it wasnt /that bad/ haha am i right?? ANYWAYS  im listening to really bad music pls help 

hahh hhah hatar hnm s? mkt johan fyfaaan ass? din j?vel pls bara ****ign d?? t ack


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

My ex wants to come back with me 
It's so annoying


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2016)

It's been almost 3 hours and my friend hasn't texted me

I feel so alone and I'm way too clingy kms


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 4, 2016)

I don't feel ready to take these exams even though I've been working and studying so much.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 4, 2016)

I can be so awkward sometimes omg .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

aaaah goddamn feelings go away you know it's not gonna work moko -.-


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 4, 2016)

The series ended ;____________;
Hnnghh don't know what to watch next


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 4, 2016)

I have a gazillion jobs to do gosh I wanted to draw pokemon ;-;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

Too many chores


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 4, 2016)

My sig is stressing me out; some of the gifs are too big help me....and some are too small Dx


----------



## seliph (Jun 4, 2016)

I hate how ****ing entitled my ****ing stepdad is honestly like everyone else in this house knows and accepts i cant deal with noise yet this piece of ****ing garbage has the tv downstairs so ****ing loud i can hear it clearly from my room and can't leave to get something to _eat_ without having a sensory overload literally when the **** is it necessary for the tv to be that loud are you ****ing deaf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

Going somewhere i don't want becaused parents forcing me


----------



## aericell (Jun 4, 2016)

Being in hospitals makes me uncomfortable....


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> Going somewhere i don't want becaused parents forcing me



I like ur new profile picture (the purple background is new right?)


(also what's bothering me?? lots lmao)


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 4, 2016)

Headache + fever + stomach cramps = really grouchy/tired me. :c


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

CAN I JUST GET HOME PLEASE STOP MAKING ME GO OUT WITH YOU GUYS

.... I love my parents but sometimes they just are...ugh


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

bothring me alwayss being awake & stop


----------



## seliph (Jun 4, 2016)

I ate too many pistachios and now I am truly salty


----------



## Heyden (Jun 4, 2016)

why does he shake the table so vigourosly when he writes


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 4, 2016)

For 10~ hours I have to starve with nothing to do but steal my brother's tabket, covered in grease, and it barely works, jumping inbetween pages, because the pus from his buboes are clogging it up. And if he sees me he's going to make his whale mating call and get me in further crap.

(For example, it took me 10 minutes to write that.)

What the fucj it went from pitch black to day, and the clocks lied 4 hours fast  so add another four hours


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 4, 2016)

when you see a deleted video in your playlist and you can't remember what it was


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

everything rn, as always at almost 5am


----------



## Locket (Jun 5, 2016)

Taco Time is bad for intestines

Little ceasars makes gas

Yeah, I feel like crap right now.


----------



## Locket (Jun 5, 2016)

There are no words to describe this terrible feeling.

Gas build-up in your lower intestines?

I feel like crap still


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

i want flan but i dont have money ;-;

i also want to eat goat ribs again but i cant


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2016)

The happiness thing like come on stupid dogs I already have Pok?mon with max happiness no? -.-


----------



## Cudon (Jun 5, 2016)

Why is it cold the one day I decide to go outside whyy.


----------



## himeki (Jun 5, 2016)

why the *** do people on ebay feel the need to bid stupidly high amounts....like pls the bid was on ?60 did you have to raise it to ?90 the item only has a value of ?70-80


----------



## Albuns (Jun 5, 2016)

One of these days, I wish I could just wake up to see that no one's home and I have the house all to myself.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 5, 2016)

The headache continues


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 5, 2016)

Hnghhhh 

It's so hard to make moneyyy


----------



## Cudon (Jun 5, 2016)

This video is making me gag so bad. JoeysWorldTour is the most disgusting Youtube channel I've ever seen.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

I want to sleep more but can't


----------



## Peter (Jun 5, 2016)

some person from school I have on Facebook keeps sharing posts about Monster energy being Satanic because it has 666 on it in Hebrew numerals like ???? I'm sure if Satan was trying to communicate he would do it from another form besides an energy drink


----------



## Cudon (Jun 5, 2016)

I want a 4th ac copy and I'm not even done with the 3rd one yet...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

I want a job to earn money :/ but none will accept me becaused of my small size


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 5, 2016)

Went out to eat fruit on a giant chocolate fountain but the choco was too bitter for my taste again GEHh...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 5, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> This video is making me gag so bad. JoeysWorldTour is the most disgusting Youtube channel I've ever seen.



oh god the nutella challenge


----------



## Cudon (Jun 5, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> oh god the nutella challenge


Yuuppp.. That's like the worst one.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2016)

all those stupid youtubers can go shove a rake somewhere...

also uuugh max happiness pokemon thing go dieeeeee now.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 5, 2016)

School in less than 10 hours kms 

I haven't done any homework :^)


----------



## Locket (Jun 5, 2016)

Let me die

Its freaking 88 degress outside.

*88 degrees*

I'm dead


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 5, 2016)

so is cherry man gonna die or naw

i swear i saw spoilers of his death but idek anymore


----------



## Locket (Jun 5, 2016)

The heat is rising

I swear I'm a piece of toast right now


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 5, 2016)

-_- someone i was following told someone else to kill themself and im just like. ok. but. what about maybe u do it urself lmao im dying


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 5, 2016)

So I'm crushing on this girl who's an old friend of mine and she seems to like me back. I was going to make a move but I want to be certain she's interested because our friendship goes back nearly ten years. well, I keep trying to very subtly flirt with her but she always completely ignores it and I'm not sure if she just doesn't care or is just 100% completely oblivious (and from what I've known about her, it's most likely the latter) ughhh what do iii doooooooo


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Me trying to teach my mom sing languages while I'm practicing
And she just fooling around with the one who who she like to joke around -.-


----------



## focus (Jun 5, 2016)

im so tired someone draw her a face for me


Spoiler: click me wow








but for real lol im a corpse i have 0 motivation to even think of a cool face design for her


----------



## Locket (Jun 5, 2016)

its been 10 minutes since I've turned my phone on. I've gotten about 200 text messages, 1 youtube, and one amber alert.

The amber alert scared the hell outta me walking into my room.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

God there nothing to eat at my house
Someone order me pizza
Idc if that was my dinner yesterday

And coca cola
And while your at it
Ice cream tooo


----------



## jiny (Jun 5, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> Let me die
> 
> Its freaking 88 degress outside.
> 
> ...



wtf it's like 100 degrees over here


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

gonna be drowned in reqs lmao... :3

also i keep fcking up the times/schedule on my mii plaza hats/bubbles so idfk what i have now


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 6, 2016)

trying to plot reset a villagers house and it keeps turning up in the same place  (& I don't want it there)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

lol glitched plaza i haven't bought all those hats after the dedede/kirby bunch lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 6, 2016)

oh my gooooood every time i swear, every single time we get one of these big groups the whole thing just blows up and everything goes wrong, last time i spent the whole 3 nights stressing until the very last minute, this time everything seemed fine cause i got the quiet end of it, but omfg was i wrong to be chill about it... really hope we find a way to fix it in the morning because that's a lot of money we aren't getting holy tolitooooos now I get to stress until my relief gets here so i can explain everything and oh man oh man i was looking forward to my friday and my weekend but nope.jpg now it's stress city


----------



## Peter (Jun 6, 2016)

it's a struggle when it's 27?C and every item of clothing you own is dark


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

-sigh- things not working like I wanted to


----------



## Cudon (Jun 6, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> trying to plot reset a villagers house and it keeps turning up in the same place  (& I don't want it there)


Put smth there, go back to the last day and change smth in your town so the villager might pick different spots, gl
(i know you didnt ask for advice but)


----------



## focus (Jun 6, 2016)

kinda thirsty kinda hungry but its ramadan i gotta be strong rip


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 6, 2016)

focus said:


> kinda thirsty kinda hungry but its ramadan i gotta be strong rip



how long is it until u break the fast


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

I feel so lonely
I want to stay with my friends but no I have to go to the hospital later on


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 6, 2016)

i just wish it wasnt summer


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

lol ^

my brother & dad have strep throat


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 6, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Put smth there, go back to the last day and change smth in your town so the villager might pick different spots, gl
> (i know you didnt ask for advice but)



ooh I just settled for where it was but thanks i'll do that in future!!

also the heat is bothering me, I hate it and it's only june so it'll probably get warmer but I hope not. I just want not to burn if I step outside _(fu climate change)_


----------



## focus (Jun 6, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> how long is it until u break the fast



about 40 more minutes now!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

I thought he came
But he dint now I'm sad 
It's been 5 days since I last saw him


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

i wanna eat there but not alone 
i was gonna invite him but he not here today

where are you buddy i miss you


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

was in town like a whole day lotsa tourists bc national day.. not a single ****ing streetpass.. peeeeeepl get a 3ds m80s


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

i want a gaiaonline account


----------



## Daybreak (Jun 6, 2016)

I was trying to do a mafia but I think I messed up or something 

Anyone know how to lay out the threads?


----------



## okaimii (Jun 6, 2016)

My manager decided it was a good idea to schedule me, the youngest in my work place with a part time schedule, a 38 hour week.


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

kianli said:


> i want a gaiaonline account



it's a trap O_________________O


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 6, 2016)

rip cherry man, u were the coolest
u will be missed ;(


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

do i love him?.......... no but i miss him....... so i like him....idk....
i need you buddy and hug me please


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

kianli said:


> i want a gaiaonline account



you don't. really. 

also ugghh so which more pokemon to be happy

also i hate those troll secret bases when you cant recruit cause they put stupid things in the way -.-


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 6, 2016)

Breeze- hello, alt or troll
Daybreak- hello, alt or troll
Xerolin- hello, person who's had 3 alts


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Breeze- hello alt or troll
> Daybreak- hello alt or troll
> Xerolin- hello person who's had 3 alts



what is an hello alt?


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> what is an hello alt?



im saying hello to the alt or troll


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

I wanna go home
Please


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

i need coffee but its soon 10 pm rip


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> i need coffee but its soon 10 pm rip



hey, its 7am somewhere


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> hey, its 7am somewhere



lmao where then i can pretend i am there mangoes


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> i need coffee but its soon 10 pm rip



go yolo

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait i changed my mind let's pretend i didnt write the word yolo in 2016


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> go yolo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wait i changed my mind let's pretend i didnt write the word yolo in 2016




lmao  but yeaaah i need something like frick i cant go sleep now


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Great I wanted to go home to sleep and what I get stuck it's with chores
Can I go back outside if this is the case?... No must do the chores....ok


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2016)

Spoiler



this year just really sucks so far ok. your parent isn't supposed to die when you're only 20, and the other parent could stand to be a bit more supportive. 2017 pls be nicer.


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> this year just really sucks so far ok. your parent isn't supposed to die when you're only 20, and the other parent could stand to be a bit more supportive. 2017 pls be nicer.





Spoiler



I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope things get better.


----------



## boujee (Jun 6, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> this year just really sucks so far ok. your parent isn't supposed to die when you're only 20, and the other parent could stand to be a bit more supportive. 2017 pls be nicer.






Spoiler



Sorry for your lost. If you need someone to talk to, I'm all ears. I experience lost of a parent and I can try to relate


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 6, 2016)

Spoiler



how can the police not believe you your whole life?? you have an abusive mom. you need to do something about it, and not cutting yourself either.. i really hope you can get help and get away.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm curious to know why he always goes quiet when I try to get to know him as a friend? No more than 2 freaking words is all I get from him most of the time. I'm just about to give up...


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 6, 2016)

friend is on the verge of suicide..


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 6, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> this year just really sucks so far ok. your parent isn't supposed to die when you're only 20, and the other parent could stand to be a bit more supportive. 2017 pls be nicer.





Spoiler



I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. I just lost my mom (completely unexpected, out of nowhere) this past November, a month before I turned 24. If you want an empathetic ear feel free to PM me or something - not sure if that would help you, but it's helped me just to be able to blow off steam. Regardless, I'll be sincerely hoping and rooting for you.



Not much is bothering me personally, actually...though I never look forward to getting my root canals done, and I've got an appointment coming up. :S I'm grateful my dentist is so amazing, I'm just super scared of that needle.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

-sigh- so little memory


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

band camp tomorrow.. ughhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

my friends promised they'd come but i doubt they will


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

So hot why so hot today I'm burning up and it's 9pm here
Whyyyyy

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm also complaining a lot


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 6, 2016)

whenever I say I'm only gonna make a sketch I end up cleaning the sketch and it looks like lineart
WHY AM I ALWAYS SUCH A CLEAN FREAK I would be a much faster artist..........

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I don't recall fe:a to tear me apart, fates is pulling on my heartstrings


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2016)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

I want my drawing tablet to come in the mail PLEASEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

When you finally get the drink you want and forgot that you were drinking another thing :/1


----------



## Llust (Jun 7, 2016)

my guitar string came loose and now i have a slash across my cheek


----------



## Bjork (Jun 7, 2016)

this website


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 7, 2016)

all these kids that made disrespectful posts towards korea and suddenly enjoy korean entertainment now


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 7, 2016)

Llust said:


> my guitar string came loose and now i have a slash across my cheek



Oh, hope you're ok. I'm always scared that'll happen to me. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

regrets not entering the johto comp. **** i wanted that miltank

also only tuesday why this month so slow mango.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

dint see you on friday..... i hang on to monday.... you were not here
today i gotta leave soon and i havent seen you 

where are you buddy.... no i dont like him... well idk
i just need him


----------



## focus (Jun 7, 2016)

i will never be able to draw that damn leaf umbrella heeuhgughggghhh


Spoiler: hnnnnnnggugggggggggggghhhhh








also ive been drawing too much these past 3 days


----------



## boujee (Jun 7, 2016)

my nose hurts


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

Waiting a lot it's really putting me desperate


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

i wanna eat crisps but.. my teeth >>


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 7, 2016)

I really need to go take a leak. :/


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

lol it's 9:40 and i was supposed to go to band at 8:00


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

need coffee uwuwuw' but we only have some onion crisps for it lel perfect snack


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

buddy come back


----------



## Daybreak (Jun 7, 2016)

No one has joined my game yet


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

gen iv trio pls go die i hate your real time crap


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

hopefully i go to band camp tomorrow bc i feel bad for missing it today


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 7, 2016)

dizzy


----------



## piichinu (Jun 7, 2016)

It's one of those days where I might randomly collapse so I can't really move or do anything without dying


----------



## kassie (Jun 7, 2016)

saving money is hard

i had $400 yesterday... until i decided i wanted burger king ; n;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

Well tomorrow it will be a good day
But.... I need to see him tomorrow I feel so lonely


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

*** i cant remember if you couldn't save before rayquaza or deoxys eeeeeeeeeeeeehhehe


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 7, 2016)

curses, why do i worry so much


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> *** i cant remember if you couldn't save before rayquaza or deoxys eeeeeeeeeeeeehhehe



You can save before rayquaza but not deoxys. 
It's super annoying because if you screw up with deoxys you have to get rayquaza alllllll over again and hope you don't screw it up after that again

Oh uh, I'm bothered because I keep thinking buying a new console will be fun when I already have like 5 games I've never played so adding a new console and new games would just make it worse. I have a spending problem.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

Great -.- the heat it's really turning on
And what my dad is cooking it's not helping at all
Its my least favorite plate >_>


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 7, 2016)

a few things involing ex-friends
but at the same time it p funny tbh


----------



## Irelia (Jun 7, 2016)

filthy frank's videos

jk i luv papu franku


----------



## Dim (Jun 7, 2016)

Tbh my internet sucks ass


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 7, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> filthy frank's videos
> 
> jk i luv papu franku



yeeeess papy franku 4 lyfe


----------



## Llust (Jun 7, 2016)

i bought a special outfit for probably one of my favorite upcoming events this month- half of the outfit, anyway. i only had time to shop for the jumper and cardigan before the mall closed. what annoys me is theyre two different shades of white. i'm planning on buying white cat stockings when i go back on sunday, but then i'd also need white shoes. or i can drop the stockings and just buy sandals, but i dont know. the whole white scheme probably looks stupid, but w/e


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 7, 2016)

b-b-b-but that song is been up on youtube for 2 years with 3 mil views.... now you copyright strike it?  _bruh y u do dis_


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 7, 2016)

I feel like there's something wrong with my head.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 7, 2016)

my stomach is rebelling against me. i can't seem to eat anything without feeling terrible a while later.

i'd probably be able to do something about it if i knew what the hell is even wrong...


----------



## hestu (Jun 7, 2016)

Ghost Soda said:


> my stomach is rebelling against me. i can't seem to eat anything without feeling terrible a while later.
> 
> i'd probably be able to do something about it if i knew what the hell is even wrong...



maybe you're developing an intolerance to gluten or dairy??? that happened to on of my friends; is it specific foods?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 7, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> maybe you're developing an intolerance to gluten or dairy??? that happened to on of my friends; is it specific foods?



i hope not, though it just seems like it happens with everything i eat, albeit in varying degrees of bad-feeling afterwards. :U


----------



## boujee (Jun 7, 2016)

when your friends are playing a game that's in atm and you're the only one in the squad who doesn't have it


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

Ghost Soda said:


> my stomach is rebelling against me. i can't seem to eat anything without feeling terrible a while later.
> 
> i'd probably be able to do something about it if i knew what the hell is even wrong...



this is me. i'm glad i'm not the only one. everytime i eat something, i feel so sick to my stomach a little later, even if it's something i enjoy eating. it kind of faded away at the end of last year, but i had that problem since early 2014? it usually comes & goes now but when i had it regularly i thought i was dying or smth


----------



## Limon (Jun 7, 2016)

Schools been bothering me, as usual.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 7, 2016)

someone posted a link to the Book and drama happened and I missed it (I think??)
but thankfully it's false information lmfao



Ghost Soda said:


> i hope not, though it just seems like it happens with everything i eat, albeit in varying degrees of bad-feeling afterwards. :U



me af.  celiac's disease isn't fun at all.


----------



## Crash (Jun 7, 2016)

Ghost Soda said:


> my stomach is rebelling against me. i can't seem to eat anything without feeling terrible a while later.
> 
> i'd probably be able to do something about it if i knew what the hell is even wrong...


this is me as well. you should really get an allergy test, and see if maybe you've developed a gluten/dairy/other food allergy that could be messing with your stomach. you could also get tested for IBS too. good luck :<



Lucanosa said:


> me af.  celiac's disease isn't fun at all.


i have celiac's too! D:


// my back has been killing me lately, i thought i pulled some muscles in it but it's gotten really bad


----------



## Dim (Jun 7, 2016)

Hyper af right now


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 8, 2016)

slightly annoyed with her reaction on twitter


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> b-b-b-but that song is been up on youtube for 2 years with 3 mil views.... now you copyright strike it?  _bruh y u do dis_



Because record companies do that when it becomes too mainstream unless it's their official channel


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Because record companies do that when it becomes too mainstream unless it's their official channel



;<

- - - Post Merge - - -

The bottom of my stomach feels funny. When I'm nervous I feel this way, but I'm not nervous? Eh it's annoying


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

Yeah, true though. I remember loads of cool Asian goodies being there but no idots discovering stuff and the record people getting a sneeze about it... HOLLA FOR A DOLLA OR WE REMOVE IT basically

- - - Post Merge - - -

also goddamn tax return people can you like hurry up???


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

i know he studdying hard so thta why im not seeing him
but come on i miss him very much 

buddy please come back and hug me


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

That I finally saw him and hug but for a sec
He was really busy  -sigh- 
Also I'm vee nervous I'm gonna speak with one of the boss of my colleges because he want me in a team that are looking for a baker


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

*pokes tax people with a stick*

gimme the quiche amigos


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

i seriously look and feel like a rutabaga right now.


----------



## simonthomas6 (Jun 8, 2016)

Stressed on how I did on a math test.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

omg im very impatient right now
please tell me i got the part
pplease il work hard for it
just please tell me i got the part
what do i have to wait for days :/


----------



## moonford (Jun 8, 2016)

Everything


----------



## Koden (Jun 8, 2016)

just took finals, did bad, not summer vacation yet, boyfriend's birthday but he's too occupied with DotA to pay me any attention lol


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 8, 2016)

I want to just block everyone out and not give af anymore about people but if I do I might lose people who actually care about me...

then again almost no one cares about me so what would I lose lmao

I honestly don't get why she can't get on Facebook tho and just _READ_ the message.  I see u liking posts so stop lying gg


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 8, 2016)

_my own laziness _


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

my whole body is sore

Summer PE, pls


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

ehhh freaking confusing tax return people like can you just put it into my account already you fricks?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

what wrong with my headphones...
i can hear the background of the music but cant not hear them sing :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

alsooo soo i logged into my tax form webpage crap and they say I have to pay back like $120 umm excuse moi?


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

wtf.. i just watched a video of a morbidly obese woman.. who is purposely eating like.. 10k calories in ONE SITTING!! in order to gain more weight.. and her mother is supportive of this.. she will deadass eat 3 large pizzas, 4 double cheeseburgers, two orders of fries, and two liters of coke in one!!! sitting!!! ONE!!!! and she wants to gain even more weight too.. this woman is literally setting herself up for heart disease (if she doesn't have any already) i am disgusted


----------



## mogyay (Jun 8, 2016)

how little money i have


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

focus said:


> wtf.. i just watched a video of a morbidly obese woman.. who is purposely eating like.. 10k calories in ONE SITTING!! in order to gain more weight.. and her mother is supportive of this.. she will deadass eat 3 large pizzas, 4 double cheeseburgers, two orders of fries, and two liters of coke in one!!! sitting!!! ONE!!!! and she wants to gain even more weight too.. this woman is literally setting herself up for heart disease (if she doesn't have any already) i am disgusted



ew how could someone do that to themselves

- - - Post Merge - - -

bored out of my mind


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

i want whitney's miltank but idek if someone even has that on here


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

It's to hot


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 8, 2016)

:<<<< i don't understand why the cursor is only custom on certain parts of the page like i get that you can change it to be different depending on where you hover but ??? i don't think i've changed anything ??? so it shouldn't be like this.........,. im dying   ... anyways im gonna give up now Ugh


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

My eyes are sore from looking at my phone screen for too long


----------



## Mao (Jun 8, 2016)

why can't my teacher mark our papers herself? this is a fairly important test and she makes us mark it smh


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

Spoiler: i tried to draw a cute dog it ended up looking depressed


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm so sleepy gotta studie for an exam


----------



## Cudon (Jun 8, 2016)

My 3rd town is pissing me off cuz the theme is starting to bore me and I have very little idea what to do with the town outside of the main area. Also overall I'm butchering the theme already and there's not much left of it. It's just kind of bright colored. trash.


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 8, 2016)

My temporary crown came off. I hope it's not too expensive to fix.


----------



## Peter (Jun 8, 2016)

my headphones just broke and I have no idea what to do with my life


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

im starting to get pissed off because my brother keeps playing victim when really he's playing along with me too then tries to get me into trouble. and my dad keeps watching this dumbass show that no one likes!!! literally no one watches it except him it drives me in sane it's so ghetto it's so dumb ugh h h h


----------



## Crash (Jun 8, 2016)

i just found out one of my bills is due tomorrow even though it wasn't supposed to be due until the 14th and we have no money to pay it, so now we're gonna get slammed with a late fee and now it's gonna take even longer to get this stupid thing paid off


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

Need to play 3ds but can't touch it.....I hate it


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

there's a giant hole in my fav pants im sobbing


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 8, 2016)

Almost all my skirts and shorts and most of my dresses need to be taken in around the waist, they've started practically falling off or just looking frumpy as heck. They're all really nice clothes and most of them were pretty expensive so there's no way I'm replacing or getting rid of them, just gonna have to eat the tailoring fees I guess. I don't want to risk doing it myself I am not good at sewing



Crash said:


> i just found out one of my bills is due tomorrow even though it wasn't supposed to be due until the 14th and we have no money to pay it, so now we're gonna get slammed with a late fee and now it's gonna take even longer to get this stupid thing paid off


I'm sorry to hear that, I've been there and it sucks. :/ I hope everything works out in the end.


----------



## boujee (Jun 8, 2016)

May have to do surgery again


----------



## Cascade (Jun 8, 2016)

my neighbor


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

So many things to do
So little time


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2016)

Miss you dad


----------



## aericell (Jun 9, 2016)

Graduation's tomorrow and I don't know what I'm gonna do if the lady reading out my name pronounces it wrong. It's not even a hard name to read or say at all tbh. The phonetic spelling is right there and she still said it wrong at practice today and she's said it wrong before. Why can't people just learn how to look at the letters before tossing in extra ones that aren't actually there...


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 9, 2016)

projects for school over the summer :c


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

So little time to relax today :/ freaking out


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 9, 2016)

Discord isnt workingggg ;-;


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 9, 2016)

18 minutes past midnight and my day's already ruined


----------



## piske (Jun 9, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> 18 minutes past midnight and my day's already ruined



hope it gets better :<

can't sleep!!! idk why I'm on here prolonging my awakening ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

I knew this would happen why do I even care anymore.. well you said I could come so eh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm shivering because I'm so nervous
'-' and god tomorrow even more
I'm gonna finish hating myself but it will be worth it


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

so i have to pay back now well rip me

also not going there today :/

and this phone crap

kill me


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

time please pause please  too much pressure


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> time please pause please  too much pressure



ikr or just go back ffff


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> ikr or just go back ffff



yeah so everything could go calm and no pressure


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> yeah so everything could go calm and no pressure


yee

also freaking bug bite on my wrist go away


----------



## OverRatedcx (Jun 9, 2016)

I lost my rlly expensive watch in my school and im extremely sad and angry bc someone has probs already sold it on like, ebay or sumin bC they're poor and needy and selfish and disgusting and ugh


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 9, 2016)

ok so i really have no idea where it went?? i had three from the start. one i broke in half and i still have both parts (well, one of the parts broken into a million pieces or something in my backpack but ik where it is) and one i haven't even opened. but the third one ..??? i have no idea where it's at?? and it's stressing me outtttttttttt. i don't think it's in my room but also it's not in my backpack or in my locker and idk where it is so well rip


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 9, 2016)

i can barley work my phone since i smashed it and i cant get a new one for a year, now i have 2 phones that don't work,, plus i got glass in my eye from it the other day and it still hurts like **** every time i blink


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

great i almost broke my watch >_> now its damaged the time 
well now i have an excuse to use my phone and not my clock


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

so haha yeah no money if i get any at all until august whee fml


----------



## Cudon (Jun 9, 2016)

oh god I wrote like an absolute ****** in 2014, and that was only 2 years ago hold me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

mom just..cai fora >>


----------



## focus (Jun 9, 2016)

ive been craving rutabaga fries since yesterday


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

I miss him  -sigh- video game shot the best of him and now he has a lot of homework


----------



## Javocado (Jun 9, 2016)

I need to whip up an essay in the next 6 hours also I have 3 finals today and I'm running on 4 hours of sleep. Closing off Spring term in style.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I need to whip up an essay in the next 6 hours also I have 3 finals today and I'm running on 4 hours of sleep. Closing off Spring term in style.



i wish you the best of lucks

- - - Post Merge - - -

what wrong with my heaphones????????????? the background i can hear but not the voices :/


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm hungry.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 9, 2016)

its only 17 degrees and im dying its so hot


----------



## okaimii (Jun 9, 2016)

I dont want to work


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

I was gonna take it today but nope gotta wait to Tuesday -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

o well listening to my turtman and having a mini pizza guess it makes me a bit more happier at least


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 9, 2016)

lmao she must think im carefree af and what if she thinks im doing this as a passive aggressive way to let her know that i hate her lmaooooo. i've forgotten the paper stuffs way too many times and now i forgot both of them in school :^)
and i spilt water on one of them before hahhh 
and i never really do the hw she gives me lmao anyways .,...... i guess it doesn't matter if she hates me tho lmao.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 9, 2016)

omg i cannot deal

the people in my sex & gender communication studies class are so homophobic and transphobic i just cannot right now
this guy seriously admitted to calling people "it" instead of real pronouns like "he" and "she"

im so glad this class is online and i don't have to see these terrible people in person


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 9, 2016)

eggs r literally a chickens menstrual cycle waste


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 9, 2016)

oh my god DOMS tho


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

The heat is too much and it's night


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 9, 2016)

my starvation is imminent.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 9, 2016)

How does one actually make friends ahaha /sobs


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> How does one actually make friends ahaha /sobs



I feel u


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 10, 2016)

WHY WONT SHE GETNONLINE


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

why am i still awake.....


----------



## Heyden (Jun 10, 2016)

i finally decided to get antivirus software and it made my computer slow af, gg


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 10, 2016)

:^) im dying


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Heyden said:


> i finally decided to get antivirus software and it made my computer slow af, gg



which one did you get ?o
also eghhhh so i have to pay back tax now gg stupid tax people


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

It's 6:23 AM right now. why did I wake up this early I can't fall asleep and I'm so hungry qq


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 10, 2016)

I remember this shirt design I made for 10 freaking hours and literally no one batted an eye lmao
It was for a contest and people were supposed to vote for their favorite but for some reason it didn't happen and I had 10 hours down the drain?? wow


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

Today is a calm day......... Thank god
But my lunch.... It will not be a simple day


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 10, 2016)

I wasn't feeling nervous about this at all before but now I really DONT WANT TO DRIIVEEEE AND ITS THE JUST THE SECOND DAY TOOIEAURIGHAERG


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

slow support, no quiche, life in general *goes hiding*


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 10, 2016)

i have a doctors appointment in an hour and i really, really don't want to go kms


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

i hate you time >_> sometimes you can be so slow or so fast


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

so hot in here for no reason??


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> so hot in here for no reason??


It's also very hot where I am


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm supposed to be making a design tonight but the person I contacted for some stuff isn't replying, I've waited for hours for that person to go online and I'm really panicking bc I have a deadline tomorrow help


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 10, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> i have a doctors appointment in an hour and i really, really don't want to go kms



i didn't go bc i suck


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

the roadrunner beak looks ******* ******** how can you even draw that from the side???


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 10, 2016)

: p another week ?? oh Okay im just gonna lie here and hope i will die while waitingcthank u bye


----------



## Hanami (Jun 10, 2016)

my boss wants to know whether i'll be working in the summer. it'd be stressful, but i might get a promotion and i need the cash..


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

my stomach


----------



## Cudon (Jun 10, 2016)

There's nothing to eaatt except my mothers ****ty cooking and sausages. Might just boil a few sausages but they're so dull.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

everyone doing work and im just like .... idk
i got nothing i already finish all my work


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 10, 2016)

it’s summer and you should be able to go outside and enjoy it but it’s too frickin hot out to even just step outside

rip summer plans


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

i want pools or to relax at my home but nope
gotta take college... just a 2-3 week more to go


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

My cat's breath smells so bad


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm sorry, and I hope you're not serious.. _I'm really sorry Alexis_


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

i need you please 
just come back to me
come back here its been so hard without you
been so lonely..... everything so forceful 
trying to smile but i cant


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I'm sorry, and I hope you're not serious.. _I'm really sorry Alexis_



what happened now


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 10, 2016)

kianli said:


> what happened now



suicidal stuff apparently + I want back in the group and she won't forgive me


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> suicidal stuff apparently + I want back in the group and she won't forgive me



typical


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 10, 2016)

kianli said:


> typical



exactlyyyy


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 10, 2016)

hah **** this im out


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

need moar booze also i need to text meu amigo tomorrow


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> exactlyyyy



this is why i don't even bother with that group anymore

the same thing happens a lot


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 10, 2016)

nothing for once


----------



## boujee (Jun 10, 2016)

Charlie horse


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

oh god i have speech to go to tomorrow im not readyyyy


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm gonna hate Monday >_>


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

i need to work on my character's backstories..


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 10, 2016)

These nightmares keep haunting me, I wake up covered in sweat 
My heart hurts

I haven't slept enough but good morning, I guess


----------



## Seroja (Jun 10, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> These nightmares keep haunting me, I wake up covered in sweat
> My heart hurts
> 
> I haven't slept enough but good morning, I guess



-cuddles you-

--

I need to buy chicken but I'm too lazy to go out


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

My mom won't  let me cook my new dessert idea
Which is a blueberry parfait


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 10, 2016)

The discord chat is **** already lmfao


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 10, 2016)

lol I'm literally laughing so hard

people these days are too petty


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 10, 2016)

my hands are stained blue from dying someones hair but it's okay it looks kind of cool


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

My cat hates me today


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2016)

"You need to stop being over obsessive about things!"

I wish I could do that Dad... if only it were that easy!


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 11, 2016)

Why do I get 3-or so-day scabs along my hairline and neck. does it have to do with this dandruff ive had for like 3 years? idk

- - - Post Merge - - -

jeez i just realized by august, ill have been away from alaska for 4 years already..


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

It's to hot today


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

only like 5.30 here what is this also please reply to my text damnit


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jun 11, 2016)

1,500 Bulbasaur eggs, 6 shinies, no 6IV female with HA. This sucks. :L


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 11, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> 1,500 Bulbasaur eggs, 6 shinies, no 6IV female with HA. This sucks. :L



Whoah that's a lot of eggs. Good luck on that 6IV HA female

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want curry


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jun 11, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Whoah that's a lot of eggs. Good luck on that 6IV HA female
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I want curry



Thanks. Right now I'm just releasing the 70 something boxes of breedjects that I have stored in PokeBank by creating/deleting saves on my spare Alpha Sapphire game. Once I finish up my shiny and 6IV hunts for all the Kanto and Kalos starters I'm probably going to take a nice long hiatus from egg hatching for awhile lol.


----------



## Albuns (Jun 11, 2016)

I regret going outside for a 3-hour walk.


----------



## focus (Jun 11, 2016)

this girl i'm mutuals with on twitter has been a stan of christina grimmie for a looonngg time i'm talking like over 4 years and she's so heartbroken and even though i never really cared for christina but seeing that girl so sad had me bummed out all day i feel so bad :/


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm going through post-anime depression after finishing Fairy Tail and it's painful. They just went on hiatus too so the show won't return for around another year. >-<


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

My dad music I hate it


----------



## Zane (Jun 11, 2016)

what's up I started thinking about my favorite movie and couldn't stop for three days


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

I cooked and my dad complain because he dint think it was enought for me and my brother

When he was fussing all about it it sounded for him and not us -.-
Thanks dad you just took out desserts I thought of making it but not now... I don't feel like doing it


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Double posted


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 11, 2016)

so dead rn


----------



## Cudon (Jun 11, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> 1,500 Bulbasaur eggs, 6 shinies, no 6IV female with HA. This sucks. :L


You remind me of how I've been thinking of shiny grinding for a while now.. Many of my friends have done a good amount of it yet I have yet to.
 I hope you get your shiny female 6IV HA Bulbasaur soon though, crazy specific tbh, I would not be able to grind for something so specific.


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm done.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 11, 2016)

Left my swimsuit on too long and got cold and tired. Took a nap under 2 blankets still in my swimsuit. I think I got a cold. Plus the tinted / blurry vision until tomorrow


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jun 11, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> You remind me of how I've been thinking of shiny grinding for a while now.. Many of my friends have done a good amount of it yet I have yet to.
> I hope you get your shiny female 6IV HA Bulbasaur soon though, crazy specific tbh, I would not be able to grind for something so specific.



Oh no lol, I'm just trying to grind for a normal 6IV female with its HA; even though a shiny 6IV female would be nice I wouldn't go out of my way to hatch something that rare when I don't even play competitively (yet). I'm just trying to hatch the 6IV for future breeding purposes if I ever have plans to open up a shop. And thanks. c:


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 11, 2016)

I need glasses


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Headache


----------



## Cudon (Jun 12, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> Oh no lol, I'm just trying to grind for a normal 6IV female with its HA; even though a shiny 6IV female would be nice I wouldn't go out of my way to hatch something that rare when I don't even play competitively (yet). I'm just trying to hatch the 6IV for future breeding purposes if I ever have plans to open up a shop. And thanks. c:


Ohhhh aight mb


----------



## boujee (Jun 12, 2016)

Does anyone still play Gaia online? I have around 965 billion gold.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 12, 2016)

pls i need a lint brush


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 12, 2016)

Someone got mad because I corrected their Korean 
I mean I wouldn't do it if we would casually talk but if you use me as a practice dummy for no reason then I have to react to cringey grammar,,,, I would do that with every language alright


----------



## focus (Jun 12, 2016)

i havent had any vimto in like a year ):


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 12, 2016)

_cringe_


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 12, 2016)

my art


----------



## okaimii (Jun 12, 2016)

I need a new username


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 12, 2016)

We're nearly an hour early and this place is packed asdfghkridbsfdhddjsj


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't want to study


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 12, 2016)

How do I reply to "i love you" when i loved you in the past, yet we remained friends?


----------



## Cory (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm a scumbag


----------



## boujee (Jun 12, 2016)

How do you eat most of the good food over night


----------



## Beary (Jun 12, 2016)

we're weeding out the homophobes 1 by 1


----------



## mogyay (Jun 12, 2016)

you'll go into minute detail about every part of your day and yet you don't ask me about a day i've been looking forward to for about two years, gr8 friendship


----------



## Elov (Jun 12, 2016)

Fridge/Freezer stopped working yesterday, and all of our food is spoiled. The a/c has been out as well except for our bedroom. So the rest of the house is hot asf. And the weather is in the 100's all week and it's supposed to get to 111 degrees next Sunday. ;-;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 12, 2016)

My dad weird complains.....


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 12, 2016)

my neighbors are throwing a bday party for their kid and they're blasting karaoke. i can hear it/feel the bass UGH


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 12, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> my neighbors are throwing a bday party for their kid and they're blasting karaoke. i can hear it/feel the bass UGH



welcome to my world


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 12, 2016)

Sparro said:


> welcome to my world



i've been in this world lmao this isn't the first time


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 12, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> i've been in this world lmao this isn't the first time



It's not a fun world I know for sure
At least your neighbours aren't drunk whilst doing karaoke..hopefully.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't want to lie to you, I don't want to live another lie..


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 12, 2016)

Sparro said:


> It's not a fun world I know for sure
> At least your neighbours aren't drunk whilst doing karaoke..hopefully.



oh i'm sure they are but i find comfort knowing it'll end eventually. just gotta ride it out i guess


----------



## Seroja (Jun 12, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Does anyone still play Gaia online? I have around 965 billion gold.



I just joined! The site confuses me but I love the dress up aspects of it, it's my ultimate weakness. Pls gimme tipsssss


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 12, 2016)

I need to stop biting my cheeks


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 12, 2016)

so much. i'm so tired, not just physically tired,


----------



## Locket (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah, too much lightning. Too. Much.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 12, 2016)

My cat taking my pillow

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait now he in the floor where I don't want him
-.-
Just sleep on the pillow I gave you and not on mine


----------



## Seroja (Jun 13, 2016)

my cat loves to bite my fingers. it's okay, I don't really mind, but sometimes I just wanna cuddle you know ;n;


----------



## tearypastel (Jun 13, 2016)

i have a paper that is overdue by a week but i've been sick and i was at music camp so that kinda takes away 4 days but ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

i've still not even finished it


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 13, 2016)

wtf why did you ask if im single


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

Omg why LMAO


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 13, 2016)

y u close it


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

-sigh- I want him to noticed  that I'm always there helping
But we talked a long time ago about it.... but I still love him
But he doesn't but his friends are saying otherwise. ...
I really don't care if he bixesual 
I love him and I think he does me back but idk
 how I miss him so much


----------



## Beary (Jun 13, 2016)

i have to be social tomorrow


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

feeling sick studying biology


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 13, 2016)

I feel like I'm wasting time, uni finished almost two weeks and i haven't done anything, idk what i expect myself to be doing, I guess just not lying in bed almost 24/7


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 13, 2016)

I dont wanna do anything to be completely honest


----------



## Cudon (Jun 13, 2016)

Some of these E3 presentations are way too cheesy for me


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

I just fainted


----------



## focus (Jun 13, 2016)

omg this turkey sandwich mom made is so bad but i have to finish it because throwing it would be impolite


----------



## namiieco (Jun 13, 2016)

i have to talk to people tomorrow and i really dont give a **** about any of my "energetic, crazy, "funny"" friends anymore. just having people such full of life makes me feel sick, probably because im dead inside lol

but dinner smells pretty good


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm bored AF lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 13, 2016)

Applying for a job is so damn annoying. To have past experience you need to work, to work they prefer past experience.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

Why can't he love me


----------



## Saylor (Jun 13, 2016)

everything is falling apart all at once


----------



## focus (Jun 13, 2016)

oh my GOD this turkey sandwich is bad but at least mom is away now lol im not gonna finish this i physically cannot take another bite


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 13, 2016)

ew the ppg reboot and teen titans go are going to have a crossover episode gross


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 13, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> ew the ppg reboot and teen titans go are going to have a crossover episode gross



eWWW


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 13, 2016)

This storm is trying knock the electricity out -_-


----------



## jiny (Jun 13, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> ew the ppg reboot and teen titans go are going to have a crossover episode gross



oh god


----------



## Shawna (Jun 13, 2016)

My head is killing me...


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 13, 2016)

So hott 

I don't want to leave the window wide open at night....while I'm sleeping, though...//cries

- - - Post Merge - - -

So hott 

I don't want to leave the window wide open at night....while I'm sleeping, though...//cries


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

So weak today after vomiting a lot


----------



## AnonymousFish (Jun 13, 2016)

This is kind of petty, so I'm sorry if I sound whiny about this... 
I had a falling out with someone a few years ago. (it's a _very_ long story, but essentially she blamed my sister for something she did and almost got my sister thrown in jail...and, though something much lesser, she bullied me in elementary/middle school. I got over that, but still... ) It was totally for the better, and I made it ABSOLUTELY clear that I just didn't want to talk to her again...unfortunately for me, she was at my close friend's graduation party. At first I really didn't care-she stayed away for most of the party, and I minded my own business. Later on, as the party was winding down and people were trickling out, I was sitting with my friend and just talking about everything from A to Z (like we always do  ) . The person I dislike heard something that sparked her interest, and immediately pulled her chair over and started talking to us. I didn't want to make a scene, so I bit the bullet and just let her join the conversation (which was wicked annoying because I am so confrontational most of the time). She ended up sitting with us for a little over 2 HOURS and kept redirecting the conversation to gossip about people in really mean ways. Really ruined the night for me right at the end!


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 13, 2016)

kind of wish i wasn't over 18


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2016)

I just found out that Christina Grimmie died...



omg


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 13, 2016)

bless this new ps brush I found
and I used to underestimate the airbrush for shading but it's a great tool now A+

- - - Post Merge - - -

I thought I'm cured but I still feel restless and sleep 18-20 hours straight per day
:V barely alive right now


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

I hate this hospital I been waiting for more then 2 hours


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 14, 2016)

shouldnt be awake at 5am my sibs will be up in an hour or so but it doesnt stp me????? no


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 14, 2016)

Man I miss E3 every year. I looked up the date and it said June 14-16 so I assumed that was when they were doing the conferences.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 14, 2016)

Stressed about a lot of things..


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Headache and stomachache


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 14, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Headache and stomachache



hope you feel better soon,


----------



## f11 (Jun 14, 2016)

Linear Fractured tibia and fibula and this caste is suffocating :/


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

my friends don't bother to answer my texts? obviously they lied saying they would miss me. if they missed me that much they'd bother to pick up the phone and answer back. i know they're not busy because they're posting on their social medias.


----------



## Kanaa (Jun 14, 2016)

i want to read more manga but i have to sleep


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 14, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> shouldnt be awake at 5am my sibs will be up in an hour or so but it doesnt stp me????? no



7am now


----------



## Cudon (Jun 14, 2016)

God I hate Nintendo Treehouse so much. The commentators are really annoying and they show off so much fluff.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> hope you feel better soon,



Thanks I'm taking pills now so hopefully by tomorrow il start feeling a bit better

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it's very hot today


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 14, 2016)

oh god my allergies eeEEEHHHH


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

im trying not to eat as much today but it's so tempting agh


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

I really need to work out..


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 14, 2016)

had to back up my laptop ;(


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 14, 2016)

im super hungry, ill get sick if i dont eat something but i dont wanna get up


----------



## Irelia (Jun 14, 2016)

i ****ed up part of my global exam today 
i thought the treaty of versailles applied to ww2, I swear im such an idiot


----------



## focus (Jun 14, 2016)

lol i hope nobody saw that ://///////////////////// kms

- - - Post Merge - - -

i dont think anyone did tho cause my tabs were the same when i came back......... or maybe thats what they want me to think


----------



## Irelia (Jun 14, 2016)

focus said:


> lol i hope nobody saw that ://///////////////////// kms
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i dont think anyone did tho cause my tabs were the same when i came back......... or maybe thats what they want me to think



i saw it


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

I keep vomiting


----------



## focus (Jun 14, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> i saw it



pls dont tell anyone


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

lol when a spider ambushes you from the ceiling while youre cleaning your room 

lmao silly spider


----------



## Seroja (Jun 14, 2016)

I need to lose weight before eid but how can I exercise, I'll collapse from dehydration ;n; (great excuse btw)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

So hungry  but if I eat IL vomit


----------



## Cudon (Jun 15, 2016)

It's 9 am and I can't sleeeeppp. Should just stay up to fix my schedule


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 15, 2016)

Agh I'm sure I can study history well tomorrow but I'm annoyed with myself for putting it sort of last minute


----------



## jiny (Jun 15, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> I keep vomiting



i hope you get better soon ♡

i hate vomiting..


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

kianli said:


> i hope you get better soon ♡
> 
> i hate vomiting..



Thanks but I doubt it the only way to not vomit if I don't eat nothing but I'm very very hungry


----------



## Heyden (Jun 15, 2016)

finished Part A but I still have part B and C to do by the end of today


----------



## Cudon (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm way too hyped Zero Escape: Zero Time Dilemma. The fact that it's coming on steam too omgggg. I shouldn't be this hyped though, being too hyped is unhealthy


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 15, 2016)

being dizzy


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

im very hungry but afraid of eating because il vomit it later


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 15, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> im very hungry but afraid of eating because il vomit it later



Try eating something light then maybe you won't vomit. :/


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Try eating something light then maybe you won't vomit. :/



there nothing light
everything its heavy food in this university


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 15, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> there nothing light
> everything its heavy food in this university



Sorry to hear that.  Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Hope you're feeling better soon.



idk how  i just vomit


----------



## Locket (Jun 15, 2016)

*R.I.P.*
_My underwear_
*2015-2016*​

that was quite the way to start the morning


----------



## focus (Jun 15, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> *R.I.P.*
> _My underwear_
> *2015-2016*​
> 
> that was quite the way to start the morning



soak em in cold water + salt then wash with mild soap if that doesnt work try a little baking soda + lemon or water and scrub it on that (unless ur pair isnt light colored then rip idk sorry i think baking soda wears the color or something) good luck getting that stain out lol


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 15, 2016)

tfw nothing grounds u : )


----------



## focus (Jun 15, 2016)

omg my right side of my brain is always in pain r u ok


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

My stomach
I'm sorry stomach but if I'm gonna vomit
At least let me eat something good
I haven't given you nothing that you like fore more then 24 hours
So I'm sorry if your not please at least my mind is it....

Stomach why you gotta be so rude


----------



## ForeverAFlame (Jun 15, 2016)

Schools out for three months, I will die out of boredom before I get to the first month of summer.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 15, 2016)

stOp vrooming your motorbikes pls like do you mind


----------



## focus (Jun 15, 2016)

i cant feel my right leg and i legit just fell flat on my face bc of that thx god


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 15, 2016)

Ughh the mods closed the thread =______=

It was an interesting topic; I wanna continue rip


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 15, 2016)

Ughhh I wanna draw but I returned my laptop


----------



## focus (Jun 15, 2016)

oh my GOD i just broke my 3ds charger again now i have to charge it at a certain angle what is wrong with me


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nindendo at e3 2016


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

I need food.... get food away from me

It's so confusing


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 15, 2016)

how o people get so rich on VDex


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 15, 2016)

I was in the mood for drawing, but then my pen pressure wasn't working. I restarted my computer and it had to install updates for awhile. By the time it was done I was too tired and frustrated to continue.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

Someone drown me in food please
I'm very hungry  but later I'll vomit


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 15, 2016)

I need to send in a little info about myself and a photo of me for a brochure that will be handed out to students in the dorm I'm working at and I have ZERO good pictures of myself and I look like a potato 99% of the time lmaaaoooooo I need a good photo of myself which is impossible to get


----------



## f11 (Jun 15, 2016)

I want to die.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 15, 2016)

gun said:


> I want to die.



y u so 3dgy

- - - Post Merge - - -

its 8:47 PM or so and my neighbors are outside at the pool playing rap

- - - Post Merge - - -

and being loud

- - - Post Merge - - -

and dad i really want to draw pls finish your homework


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

I have so many of the same complain in here

But it's just IT HURTS A LOT


----------



## f11 (Jun 15, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> y u so 3dgy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


adhd + broken leg is not a good mix. Boredom = death.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 16, 2016)

gun said:


> adhd + broken leg is not a good mix. Boredom = death.



Do you have a pet that you can cuddle with? They always help


----------



## f11 (Jun 16, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Do you have a pet that you can cuddle with? They always help


my dog is dead smh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 16, 2016)

gun said:


> my dog is dead smh


Ohhhhh......... ummm do you have any book that you want to read
It helps me


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 16, 2016)

this close to jst giving up lmao


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 16, 2016)

I have a fever today  going to the hospital later today


----------



## jiny (Jun 16, 2016)

had to wake up early today and it feels like waking up with my grandma all over again


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 16, 2016)

i want to complain about a lot lmaoo


----------



## focus (Jun 16, 2016)

of all the colors in the world, ariana just HAD to choose this weird ugly fuchsia purple shade for her new lipstick color. why do you do this to me mother ):

- - - Post Merge - - -

the lipglass is pretty though i'll give her that but the lipstick oh my god.. it looks like something 2012 nicki minaj would do for real


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 16, 2016)

my head hurts.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 16, 2016)

My grandpa is so loud and rude to customer service it's embarrassing. I feel bad for them.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 16, 2016)

Hospital why so slow I'm in pain please


----------



## boujee (Jun 16, 2016)

I met a lot of weird people


----------



## Koden (Jun 16, 2016)

ive lost too much weight and steam uninstalled all my fcking games so now its going to take like 7 years to install them again


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 16, 2016)

My diet isn't going well, people keep on making me eat when I just can't


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 16, 2016)

It makes me nervous when there's a missed call of someone with no caller ID. Don't do that
Who are you what did I miss is it good news bad news ???


----------



## Irelia (Jun 16, 2016)

when someone makes the exact same shop as you, but sells the same stuff as you for slightly cheaper

rip me


----------



## himeki (Jun 16, 2016)

my old art


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 16, 2016)

I have to take a showerr


----------



## himeki (Jun 16, 2016)

i found my internet accs from when i was 10
luckily i wiped everything but it still made me want to die


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2016)

hhaha gg moko breaking that to your mom :/


----------



## Waveshine (Jun 16, 2016)

Shiny hunting in ORAS without a Shiny Charm.
Haha...
ha...


----------



## tae (Jun 16, 2016)

why aren't the gross ppl banned / infracted. i mean really. :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2016)

Waveshine said:


> Shiny hunting in ORAS without a Shiny Charm.
> Haha...
> ha...



haha just wait until you get trash surfing the GTS lmaooo


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 16, 2016)

Only one more period until school is over ;_;


----------



## piichinu (Jun 16, 2016)

I think I just saw a bear.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like, outside.


----------



## Wish (Jun 16, 2016)

friend stole 500 dollars from me, got raffled out of my baking class because too many people signed up.

what else could go wrong


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 16, 2016)

Wish said:


> friend stole 500 dollars from me, got raffled out of my baking class because too many people signed up.
> 
> what else could go wrong



dang sorry to hear that

TBT is deaddd


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2016)

Wish said:


> friend stole 500 dollars from me, got raffled out of my baking class because too many people signed up.
> 
> what else could go wrong



500 dollars????? holy fudge man i'm sorry 

also mom stop acting butt.. they asked if i wanna come cause he was gonna be home and i enjoy his company jeebus


----------



## tui (Jun 16, 2016)

already worrying about my intake for tomorrow - my mum is making her usual lasagne for tea and i don't know how many calories are in it which makes me panic because then i can't plan for the rest of the day so i guess i'll be fasting and pass out in either my driving lesson or my maths exam. i'm just so weak at the moment


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2016)

Wish said:


> friend stole 500 dollars from me, got raffled out of my baking class because too many people signed up.
> 
> what else could go wrong


Wow worst friend ever.


----------



## focus (Jun 16, 2016)

my neck is so stiff


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 16, 2016)

oh god i should plot reset jeremiah shouldnt i

_end me_


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 16, 2016)

new season of oitnb comes out today/tomorrow but I'm going away for a night on saturday so I won't be able to bingewatch it all in one sitting,


----------



## boujee (Jun 16, 2016)

I have no idea in how to work toyhouse
how do you put images in a thread


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 17, 2016)

Might have a concussion.

Might.


----------



## Locket (Jun 17, 2016)

I just requested to follow my crush on instagram.

I hope he accepts it.

And i hope he doesn't think i'm a creep


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 17, 2016)

friend drama


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 17, 2016)

Going to a square dance tomorrow for my Youth Group but the girl I wanted to ask out is already going to a different square dance with her family so I didn't even bother


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

My itchy eye


----------



## AlatreonsPaws (Jun 17, 2016)

Life in general. No friends to hang out with since they all left, no job since no job returns calls/emails/interviews, stepmom died in February, no money.

Other than that... peachy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2016)

merda.. i guess i can go there tonight but your parents come on....


----------



## Locket (Jun 17, 2016)

when you follow people, but they don't follow you back.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2016)

not going there fuuuuuuu man.

also bleh now i want conquest as well rip wallet maaan


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 17, 2016)

WHY WON'T MY AVATAR WORKKKK


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 17, 2016)

300 lb (~135 kg) boats should not be dragged across the yard and hoisted up by one scrawny guy who has already been working out in the yard all day


sick to my stomach now from overexertion


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2016)

uuumm mom i thought you know what i wanted you nought literally most crap lmao


----------



## Sugilite (Jun 17, 2016)

heart keeps skipping a beat


----------



## mogyay (Jun 17, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> when you follow people, but they don't follow you back.



i hate when there's that assumption though, unless they actually stated they would do follow for follow


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm still sick


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2016)

i need to get drawing motivation really aha.

also ugh these feelings why... i mean i really like you but tbh this thing about not knowing when i can actually see you bc your family is a bit meh.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 17, 2016)

I spent like 45 minutes doing an IQ test 

Finished and it said "PAY $19 TO SEE YOUR RESULTS!!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny Bento said:


> when you follow people, but they don't follow you back.



Pff I don't follow people because they follow me


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 17, 2016)

starting to worry about getting into the club tomorrow bc my id has run out and i've been told i don't look 18+, honestly it's never been a problem before, i got into it the last twice without being asked for id, i guess im just worried this time because I don't actually have id and if i don't get in it'll be a waste of ?100+ (and i want to meet kim, i'll cry if i don't get in lmao)


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 17, 2016)

I really hope I don't get WoTC'd this game...people are like "u need to improve so u got voted!!" but how I am supposed to improve if I don't play any games....;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 17, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I spent like 45 minutes doing an IQ test
> 
> Finished and it said "PAY $19 TO SEE YOUR RESULTS!!"



omg ikr
i used this one and it was free https://memorado.com/iqtest


----------



## Discord (Jun 17, 2016)

My little brother doing high-pitched frog noises for no good reason.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

When I go to the hospital and they say I'm fine when I'm complete not

>_>


----------



## focus (Jun 17, 2016)

emetophobia + nausea is one hell of a combination


----------



## Limon (Jun 17, 2016)

My best friend's dad.


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jun 17, 2016)

THJIS DANNG FLY


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 17, 2016)

In desperate need of shelves in my room


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

Stomach stop hurting


----------



## Heyden (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't have data for 4 weeks bc I need to save the extra $30 #firstworldproblems


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 17, 2016)

now i have to wait till next friday =_=


----------



## Cudon (Jun 17, 2016)

Ugghh why'd I order smth right before a weekend, it won't post during the weekeend.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 17, 2016)

w-w-wait but it evolved
why isnt it evolved
it should be act 2 not 1

whatttttttttt


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

So hungry..... can't eat or IL vomit
So hungry


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 17, 2016)

I will regret drawing this
should spend my time productively but no I'm drawing something stupid instead


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 17, 2016)

uhHHH i cant remember anything for very long lately i think my brain is finally decaying

also i want to try drawing Lewd Things for once but im very scared of someone walking around the corner as i do god save me


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 17, 2016)

I went to the arboretum today and my leg got totally scratched up from a rose bush


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 17, 2016)

Donald trump in my city today... Why why why


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 17, 2016)

Aaaa poked my eye earlier


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 17, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I spent like 45 minutes doing an IQ test
> 
> Finished and it said "PAY $19 TO SEE YOUR RESULTS!!"
> 
> ...





The real IQ test is whether you'll pay for it or not.

Congratulations, you passed.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

Stupid hospital say I'm fine when I'm not
I don't care about the results if you look at me that I'm not fine treat me don't wait for results


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 18, 2016)

Got a migraine right as I came to work and the band tonight is especially loud and bad and it's just terrible. Now I gotta go try to find some advil =D


----------



## Locket (Jun 18, 2016)

I've been overthinking way too much. I got out of bed 70 minutes ago because I got too scared.

It's been forever since this has happened to me. I went into a panic attack, and I'm still not fully over it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

so how about we make a spanish or portuguese version of the site

also ehhehe now we are not gonna tell you mom cause we know what an annoying blabbermouth you are.


----------



## boujee (Jun 18, 2016)

Cat keeps laying on my head when I sleep


----------



## aericell (Jun 18, 2016)

I spent 2+ hours putting together my schedule yesterday for the Fall term and I still don't like it... I didn't want classes later in the day or a Friday class but I ended up getting those and none of the electives I was actually interested in fit the rest of my classes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Great -.- sick and period

Something else life? Oh right last week of classes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

mom no stop watching your crime series you can watch like everyday can i please watch some soccer .. no? f u


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> mom no stop watching your crime series you can watch like everyday can i please watch some soccer .. no? f u



wHAT WHOS PLAYING


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

Sparro said:


> wHAT WHOS PLAYING



portugal - austria in like half an hour


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> portugal - austria in like half an hour



Oh. No longer interested


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Oh. No longer interested



lmaooo u dont follow the euro 2016? :0


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

So much pain


----------



## Locket (Jun 18, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> I've been overthinking way too much. I got out of bed 70 minutes ago because I got too scared.
> 
> It's been forever since this has happened to me. I went into a panic attack, and I'm still not fully over it.



UPDATE:

I stayed up from 1 - 5 am, and finally fell asleep with my 3DS playing the 5 am song. I slept until 1 pm.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 18, 2016)

Oh no Daybreak is back  

Dad found out I'm bi

Neighbor girl invited me to her pool party but I barely know her??
ughh


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

Dramadramadrama


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 18, 2016)

^ exactly


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 18, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> ^ exactly


----------



## Irelia (Jun 18, 2016)

I want to cut my hair because it's too hot and my hair is like a winter coat
but I look too weird with short hair ;(


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Laying in a bed in the hospital doctor check on me and touch where the pain is. .the pain is less hut don't do it hard it hurts and it's back to hurting


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2016)

wow i was listening to my music minding my own business when my mom disconnects my music telling me to stop listening to k-pop.

why won't she let me listen to what i want to listen to? i let her listen to her own music (which i don't really like..) without telling her "stop listening to that" and she tells me to stop listening to mine. wtf?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 18, 2016)

you think you're funny posting like that? you're just annoying, honestly.


----------



## boujee (Jun 18, 2016)

Trying to watch the new season of orange is the new black in one sitting


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

This forum has become my new fridge
check 5 minute even though I don't reply


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 19, 2016)

Got some new shoes I am trying out tonight for the first time, it's good that I don't have to walk too much for my job because my feet are already killing me. Stiff new shoes are not the business.


----------



## Locket (Jun 19, 2016)

I really need 400 bells but no one wants my voodoo doll :/


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

I just choked on my own spit


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 19, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> This forum has become my new fridge
> check 5 minute even though I don't reply



so you eat posts and threads ?


i really had to srry u.u


----------



## Koi-san (Jun 19, 2016)

my back hurt and I'm too lazy to open my fridge and eat the whole ice cream sandwich box in one day after buying it :'(


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Great my mom sleeping in my room because she thought i was crying when I'm not


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Jetix said:


> so you eat posts and threads ?
> 
> 
> i really had to srry u.u



It's an expression that we say in my parts

"Nosotros puertorrique?os cuando estamos devil o vago vamos a ver la nevera por el aire aunque sabemos no hay nada Para coger"

And translating that to English it means almost this
"US Puerto Rican when we're lazy in our house we like to check our fridge for the air even if we know there nothing there"

So it's an expression 
I don't eat post I have a real life 
It's just I'm terribly sick now


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

no red carnations damn this lol saved up all the bells for nuffin lmao.

also ugh the bright room in streetpass quest 2/find mii 2 and i need coins hueheue


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 19, 2016)

Internet keeps going out at the worst times bruh :' )


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

... I can see myself in the hospital another day....again..... I vomit  again right now


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2016)

ohhh well this gonna be fun. not really and there is a reason i don't want stuff to get out


----------



## jiny (Jun 19, 2016)

Spoiler: ..



i got my period but my mom's in a bad mood so i'd rather not tell her.. but what do i do now??


----------



## Cudon (Jun 19, 2016)

kianli said:


> Spoiler: ..
> 
> 
> 
> i got my period but my mom's in a bad mood so i'd rather not tell her.. but what do i do now??


Is it your first one or? Why would you have to tell otherwise? Just go out and buy a pad or smth.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Stomachache


----------



## jiny (Jun 19, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Is it your first one or? Why would you have to tell otherwise? Just go out and buy a pad or smth.



it's my first one. i can't go by myself because i am not old enough to drive. plus i don't feel comfortable going out by myself in the first place.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 19, 2016)

One of my cats is way too obsessed with this food and she asks for it way too often for it to be regular hunger. She also gets way too manipulative when she does so, she'll meow to annoy me, she'll sit on my papers to get my attention and she'll fake puke a little bit if she gets desperate. My best strategy is to remove her from the room so she goes to calm down, but she's smart enough to escape under the bed when I try to.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

kianli said:


> it's my first one. i can't go by myself because i am not old enough to drive. plus i don't feel comfortable going out by myself in the first place.



Check in your mothers room, like under the sink or in a drawer, she may have some pads


----------



## tae (Jun 19, 2016)

kianli said:


> it's my first one. i can't go by myself because i am not old enough to drive. plus i don't feel comfortable going out by myself in the first place.



tell your mother. you're gonna wanna stay clean and get yourself situated.


----------



## jiny (Jun 19, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Check in your mothers room, like under the sink or in a drawer, she may have some pads





byuntae said:


> tell your mother. you're gonna wanna stay clean and get yourself situated.



thanks, she's in the bathroom right now, but i'll ask her when she gets out


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 19, 2016)

kianli said:


> thanks, she's in the bathroom right now, but i'll ask her when she gets out



Good, and uh I guess congrats on the first period, moving into woman hood


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jun 19, 2016)

WELCOME

prepare


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

My cat it's playing with my hair... >_> he won't let go


----------



## llamasity (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm mad about my nail picking habit bc my fingers look like I just got back from the war tbh.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 19, 2016)

a friend of mine doesn't like a specific female protagonist and it bothers me


----------



## focus (Jun 19, 2016)

this pizza tastes like cardboard this is the worst suhoor ever


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm still vomiting


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2016)

Everytime I meet someone at work who I actually feel comfortable talking to and like to work with, they get fired/leave. Like jfc why must I always be stuck with *******s?


----------



## focus (Jun 19, 2016)

omg is this girl seriously trying to tell me that race is a choice


----------



## Irelia (Jun 19, 2016)

focus said:


> omg is this girl seriously trying to tell me that race is a choice



hello yes i choose to be asian


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

I just ruined this spoon


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 19, 2016)

this paper is due in less than 2 hours and I cannot focus to save my life this really sucks


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2016)

There was this kitten at PetSmart and she was adorable and she kept meowing and scratching at the cage because she wanted out and she let me pet her and just ugh I wanted to take her home with me so bad I actually cried ;-; I really hope she finds a loving home.


----------



## f11 (Jun 20, 2016)

oh my dads being a ***** again what else is surprising  :///


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 20, 2016)

fried retinas from chlorine


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

i hope my friends are actually there tomorrow! they ditched me last week


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 20, 2016)

feel like i just wasted my bells on these red carnations...


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 20, 2016)

still dizzy & feel ill and why does our internet never work right like ****


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

Waking up early becaused someone forgot to close the door so the light bug me -.- that wasn't my room


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

kianli said:


> i hope my friends are actually there tomorrow! they ditched me last week



they ended up going but i didn't bc my mom was too tired to drop me off


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

i dun wanna


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

i cant think of nothing for my work


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm losing my appetite lately, and I have no idea why
I have to force myself to eat stuff lately, and. it. sucks. 

even tried eating pasta and it tastes like cardboard


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 20, 2016)

why is this ******* such a pathological liar. beggars can't be choosers??


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2016)

So my sister was watching some horror film and I actually feel frightened by it. Like, wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 20, 2016)

every website is loading on my laptop except for YouTube... Why????????? this is so annoying


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 20, 2016)

headache for days straight why do I drink


----------



## boujee (Jun 20, 2016)

the people I talk to


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 20, 2016)

Wendy's messed up my mom's salad so now she's on a nag fest.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

Headache


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Wendy's messed up my mom's salad so now she's on a nag fest.


I feel your pain! My Mom is the same way. >.>


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 20, 2016)

Dammit I was just at the grocery store why didn't I get loads of candy and ice cream....

Oh yeah, I'm trying to cut back on my sugar intake


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 20, 2016)

most of my favorite drawings end up on lined notebook paper qq


----------



## Locket (Jun 20, 2016)

So, people that spend 5 minutes on your art get paid 200 TBTB, whilst I spend 10 hours on yours and get paid 10 TBTB.

Apparently I really suck at art


----------



## jiny (Jun 21, 2016)

Spoiler: ///



i have band camp in the morning but i'm still bleeding.. a lot. it's heavy, it scares me. but i still have to go because it's the last day, it's mandatory to go. i'll just wear a pad i guess?? it's really awkward to walk with though, but half of the time i'll be sitting so i guess it can't be big of a problem. anyway i'll be wearing black pants so if i do stain they won't notice.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2016)

kianli said:


> Spoiler: ///
> 
> 
> 
> i have band camp in the morning but i'm still bleeding.. a lot. it's heavy, it scares me. but i still have to go because it's the last day, it's mandatory to go. i'll just wear a pad i guess?? it's really awkward to walk with though, but half of the time i'll be sitting so i guess it can't be big of a problem. anyway i'll be wearing black pants so if i do stain they won't notice.





Spoiler: ///



Do you bleed through pads? If you do, tell your mom. You need thicker ones.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

lol i'm making our relationship drift apart, but it'll be interesting to see how he reacts XD


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 21, 2016)

ughh my back hurts

- - - Post Merge - - -



AquaStrudel said:


> most of my favorite drawings end up on lined notebook paper qq



sAME


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

OMG NOOOO

freesnoozit!!!


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 21, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> OMG NOOOO
> 
> freesnoozit!!!



noooo!!!


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 21, 2016)

didn't win a giveaway that I entered over 200 times for. I just wanted a popsicle and the person who won it _*already has one*_


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

;-;


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 21, 2016)

No one will take Katie D,:


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 21, 2016)

ArtsyDreamer said:


> No one will take Katie D,:



I will if you still need, I missed your vm yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)

my router and internet can it stop going out of order all the time ugh


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 21, 2016)

whwn some1  w bpd calls ppl ableist  bc they are being called toxic or abusive lmaooooooo chill tf out yes it is ableist to say that Every1 w bpd is toxic and abusive but individuals w bpd can def b abusive as **** and u are being a ****ty person lmao leave ? maybe ? or die??


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 21, 2016)

that i just told a true that it really hurt for me inside...:/


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 21, 2016)

:^) i want to go home . also i want them to get stabbed :> but Yeah No im not gonna let them know that im pissed or w/e bc they'll just get whiny HaHa Hah at least it's over soon

- - - Post Merge - - -

also my ear is bleeding Wtf


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

ughhh, just go away!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 21, 2016)

Lets say it was 2 Days ago. I had a terrible bellyache, but not your normal everyday bellyache. This one was pure horror. I couldn't poop it out, and I couldn't puke it out. I felt better the next day.

So sorry if I disgusted you.


----------



## jiny (Jun 21, 2016)

Locket said:


> Spoiler: ///
> 
> 
> 
> Do you bleed through pads? If you do, tell your mom. You need thicker ones.



no i don't, but anyways it went fine. 



Spoiler



i didn't bleed as much as i did these past 2 days which was really good


----------



## Ploom (Jun 21, 2016)

i'm hungry for apples


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 21, 2016)

My teeth hurt


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

lol i tripped over my own pant-leg on the stairs ;-;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 21, 2016)

i just wanna watch grade vs keemstar pls


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 21, 2016)

I caught my cat after he almost got out.... When I walk back I slipped by a patch of water and hit my knee


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 21, 2016)

its hot


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)

feelings, i never expected to get those, not this hard at least.. but yeah i shan't complain too much i guess.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 21, 2016)

^ eeee wat did u change ur username When


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> ^ eeee wat did u change ur username When



a few days ago sunday i think


----------



## boujee (Jun 21, 2016)

Peter


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)

i should go sleep but ugh im feeling all like.. something


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow wtf is wrong with cyberbullies. They're usually grown-ass adults spending all their time bullying kids :|


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 21, 2016)

I wonder why I'm still here. I don't really relate to many users and I feel out of place. I guess I feel like I should stay since I've already been here so long.


----------



## boujee (Jun 21, 2016)

Trying to correct a adult baby but won't listen because I'm just a kid


----------



## Irelia (Jun 21, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Trying to correct a adult baby but won't listen because I'm just a kid



relatable on a spiritual level


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

youtube ppl plz upload good quality kaytranada songs so i can download them ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 21, 2016)

I got so angry at art and being a terrible artist that I ripped out hair on accident. The joys of not being able to draw


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 21, 2016)

this charger is complete jack

- - - Post Merge - - -

I JUST WATCHED MY BATTERY GO DOWN A PERCENT


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 21, 2016)

I snipped the end of my honey stick packet and the end of the plastic bounced off the garbage can and now I can't find it. The plastic bit that I snipped off has a little bit of honey on it so now ants are gonna get attracted to it because I didn't see where it landed. Uggh!


----------



## jiny (Jun 21, 2016)

apparently i'm the root of every problem here. my brother's hitting me & supposedly i started hitting him first when i was just minding my own business? and now my mom hates me. my dad wants me to die. what is life anymore.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 21, 2016)

kianli said:


> apparently i'm the root of every problem here. my brother's hitting me & supposedly i started hitting him first when i was just minding my own business? and now my mom hates me. my dad wants me to die. what is life anymore.



How old is your brother and how old are you?


----------



## jiny (Jun 21, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> How old is your brother and how old are you?



he's 3 and im 12.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 21, 2016)

kianli said:


> he's 3 and im 12.



I see, it's up to you to teach him right from wrong. Teach him that hitting is NOT okay, and lying about is is NOT okay either.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 21, 2016)

wow today I realized what a ****-hole of people and bad art deviantart is


----------



## Dim (Jun 21, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I see, it's up to you to teach him right from wrong. Teach him that hitting is NOT okay, and lying about is is NOT okay either.


No it's up to the parents, not him/her. They should be teaching the kid and clearly they are not doing their job.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 21, 2016)

Nox said:


> No it's up to the parents, not him/her. They should be teaching the kid and clearly they are not doing their job.



What I was trying to say is that she can be a good role model for her baby brother. Sorry I find it hard to say things clearly


----------



## Mints (Jun 22, 2016)

My left cheek. I've been picking at it all day and it's getting pretty irritated.


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 22, 2016)

Heart palpitations :S hopefully it's just anxiety but I don't actually feel anxious so??


----------



## NintenZero (Jun 22, 2016)

Nox said:


> No it's up to the parents, not him/her. They should be teaching the kid and clearly they are not doing their job.



Lmao you don't say?


----------



## Cudon (Jun 22, 2016)

My cat keeps hogging the only pillow I have


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 22, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> My cat keeps hogging the only pillow I have



put them in a sock drawer
my cat loves it


----------



## Cudon (Jun 22, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> put them in a sock drawer
> my cat loves it


She loves it too but I don't think I want her to drag out socks and stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2016)

waking up early when mom is blasting don henley vinyls at the highest volume lol


----------



## Koi-san (Jun 22, 2016)

why am i awake it's only 4am already


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 22, 2016)

I haven't been at my old home for so long ehhhh...
English got lil rusty.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

i dint eat dinner yesterday....


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 22, 2016)

I seem to be loosing pp, even if i do great in a song i still loose pp (


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2016)

today has been muggy asf 
I went out to lunch with my friend but even there i had little energy and I don't get it. It's probably the heat.

i need good music so if u have smth good my pms are open come thru


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

The oil to hot it burned the chicken. ...


----------



## Tensu (Jun 22, 2016)

I have no idea what to put on my sig and I don't know if my avatar is good.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 22, 2016)

accidentally cut my arm on a spring sticking out of my bed and its very noticeable. oh huzzah, more scars.. :|
plus if my dad sees them he'll think i was self harming again


----------



## Irelia (Jun 22, 2016)

I hate sunny weather
where's the thunderstorms


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 22, 2016)

The fact that people still consider Skylanders a Spyro game


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 22, 2016)

paintool sai didn't want to start ;-;


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 22, 2016)

what does a broken rib feel like


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 22, 2016)

there was supposed to be a big thunderstorm all day today and outside its like cloudless w0t


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

im gonna be capturing a black widow, but how?


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> im gonna be capturing a black widow, but how?



stay safe


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> stay safe



if i get bit it was worth it lol


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> if i get bit it was worth it lol



really?? lmao why do you want to catch the spider?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> really?? lmao why do you want to catch the spider?



bcuz i love them <3


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> bcuz i love them <3



aw, okay that's cute ~


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> aw, okay that's cute ~



lmao

fun fact: spiders have a sphincter on their bodies that tighten up so they dont bleed to death when they lose a leg!


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 22, 2016)

I am such a bad procrastinator omg


----------



## focus (Jun 22, 2016)

i just got my period nooo


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

focus said:


> i just got my period nooo



lmao i havent had mine in 2 years


----------



## focus (Jun 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lmao i havent had mine in 2 years



........menopause?


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 22, 2016)

focus said:


> i just got my period nooo



rip


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

focus said:


> ........menopause?



lol no, im not THAT old lmao


----------



## focus (Jun 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol no, im not THAT old lmao



oh lol obviously *sweats nervously*
lmao but seriously why


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

focus said:


> oh lol obviously *sweats nervously*
> lmao but seriously why



i have no idea, but i'll think of it as a blessing lmao


----------



## focus (Jun 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i have no idea, but i'll think of it as a blessing lmao



omg you need to get checked that cant be healthy?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

focus said:


> omg you need to get checked that cant be healthy?



i have but the doctor says its my weight EVERYTIME, i know that cant be it


----------



## focus (Jun 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i have but the doctor says its my weight EVERYTIME, i know that cant be it



get a second opinion weight shouldn't stop periods for 2 years unless your like extremely super duper way morbidly obese which i doubt you are


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i have but the doctor says its my weight EVERYTIME, i know that cant be it



it can be weight, specially if your weight changes a lot


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> it can be weight, specially if your weight changes a lot



naw i dont trust that doctor, my other family members are having second thoughts on him too

- - - Post Merge - - -



focus said:


> get a second opinion weight shouldn't stop periods for 2 years unless your like extremely super duper way morbidly obese which i doubt you are



im seeing if i can get a new doctor


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> naw i dont trust that doctor, my other family members are having second thoughts on him too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ah if that's the case then yeah it's probably better to see someone else if you can


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 22, 2016)

KawaiiLotus.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 22, 2016)

im so ****** exhausted rip


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

5%


----------



## Bowie (Jun 22, 2016)

I need the soundtrack to Highway to Heaven so badly. David Rose's music is so good.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 22, 2016)

im gonna end up butchering this character when i draw him aren't i

welp


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

lmao binge watching gudetama and its changing the way i look at eggs XD


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 22, 2016)

Banned from TVTropes... And because they have backups so much, I'll never trope again!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

That it's 9 my favorite novel has ended


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh my gosh of everything that is holy People pick the worst times to mess with me. God help me please!!!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

black widow was not there, i hope shes doing ok, she'll probs be back later on tonight, i hope so


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 22, 2016)

how do i make him smile without making him look insane


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

How much IL miss him
Where will my love throw me at? 
I couldn't win his heart as least I grabbed his hand sometimes
Saying if you ever need a friend I'm here~


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 22, 2016)

Just as a reminder to everyone, if you have an issue with another TBT member you need to try and work it out with them via PM, or contact a staff member if needed.  There's no need to bring issues into this thread or make passive aggressive comments about other people, as this only makes the issue(s) worse in most cases.

Thanks!


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm in Beta club and I don't want to be in it anymore because it's boring. The person that holds meetings for it at my school doesn't tell me anything else after I miss _ONE_ meeting. And then she tells me that I have a project a few days before school ends. I don't know how to not be in the club anymore and the convention is probably sometime this summer and I don't want to do another project. The last one was horrible and wasn't worth it. When I went to the last convention I had to room with my abusive "friend". I also don't want to deal with the abusive "friend" next year and I don't know how to escape her. HOW DO I GET HER TO STOP!? We've already declared we're not "friends" anymore but she won't stop! I've tried SO MANY TIMES. She says her life is miserable. She has about 100 acres of land, including woods, pastures, a pond, and a creek. She has horses. Her parents are divorced. She has a mountain of toys (I'm not kidding or exaggerating) she gets what she wants. Always. Now look at my life. Not that much land. A sister that dropped out of college and did things I can't talk about (my mom will kill me if I tell anyone). Separated parents.
This abusive "friend" always finds a way to cause drama. She always finds something negative to say. I come back from school crying, at least once a week. She commands me to do things. I'm tired of it.


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 23, 2016)

Am I getting my period? Am I dying? Who knows it feels like it's about 50/50


----------



## jiny (Jun 23, 2016)

my period is still sticking around & giving me back pain 24/7


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2016)

Just had the most ****ed up dream. I hate it when I have ****ed up dreams.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2016)

i sometimes just want to die


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 23, 2016)

wow turns out someone i thought i could trust had lied


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 23, 2016)

not sure why my mom is letting my inconsiderate ass cousin stay with us for a few weeks. I didn't ****ing agree to this


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 23, 2016)

Nox said:


> Just had the most ****ed up dream. I hate it when I have ****ed up dreams.



me too, it was soo ****ed up I still feel weird now


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

My cat waking me up at 5am


----------



## Heyden (Jun 23, 2016)

I asked for feedback on my geo assessment on Monday and my teacher never got back to me and it's due tonight :/


----------



## Irelia (Jun 23, 2016)

when they can't take a hint


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2016)

my back and head hurts i need some massage :/


----------



## Cudon (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm starting to get a bit burned out on Yokai Watch even tho I got it yesterday. Spending hours to catch yokais is getting exhausting.

Also Steam sale started like an hour ago and I'm still having trouble buying the games I want due to traffic rip. Also the one new game I hoped to be at least on 10% sale isn't.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm stuffed... good lunch


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

But... I'm not done yet and I'm stuff


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2016)

Kaiaa said:


> *With the reopening of this thread, I expect a few rules to be followed. *
> ~ No discussing someone elses suspension/infraction. You're more than welcome to talk about your own
> ~ There is no need to express your annoyance about other members on the forum. If you have a problem with someone you need to PM them and resolve the issue or talk to a moderator.



Just had to delete several posts in here. Remember that it is against the rules to use this thread to complain or gossip about other users (bans).


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 23, 2016)

When U Want To Start A Thread But it's totally not sfw/sftbt and it would b turned into a flamewar so it would be locked after less than 24 hours..............,...... but u rly want to make it...........,,  i wont tho i dont wanna b banned


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 23, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> When U Want To Start A Thread But it's totally not sfw/sftbt and it would b turned into a flamewar so it would be locked after less than 24 hours..............,...... but u rly want to make it...........,,  i wont tho i dont wanna b banned



rip


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 23, 2016)

^ ikr

alsO .................  went on the mal forums for the first time since like  ????? october 2015?? and So Many tthreads in the casual discussion subforum are transphobic, sexist and written by Edgelords. ,,... how could i visit those forums more than once a day before................ ,.. .


----------



## f11 (Jun 23, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> When U Want To Start A Thread But it's totally not sfw/sftbt and it would b turned into a flamewar so it would be locked after less than 24 hours..............,...... but u rly want to make it...........,,  i wont tho i dont wanna b banned


jw but what is it about

My phones at like 7% but I'm too lazy to get up and charge it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2016)

gun said:


> jw but what is it about
> 
> My phones at like 7% but I'm too lazy to get up and charge it.



lol #smartphonesproblems

ye i got an iphone 4s recently so lol i feel you


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 23, 2016)

gun said:


> jw but what is it about
> 
> My phones at like 7% but I'm too lazy to get up and charge it.



 ddlg lmao..,,..


----------



## Cudon (Jun 23, 2016)

Steam servers are so crap every sale, can't even accept a gift for 15min and now that I did the games not showin up in my list.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 23, 2016)

I know the interview isn't going to be a big deal, but I have this uneasy feeling in my stomach. I make myself stressed out for no reason so often.


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I know the interview isn't going to be a big deal, but I have this uneasy feeling in my stomach. I make myself stressed out for no reason so often.


It's okay to feel nervous. I'm sure everyone feels neevous about their interview. I know I was. Just make sure you dress up and give them eye contact and I am sure you will do just fine.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

Planning to throw sleepover.... parents disagree


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 23, 2016)

rip my wallet


----------



## maekii (Jun 23, 2016)

#FREEXEROLIN


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

yes, plz #freexerolin!!


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2016)

Lol @ everyone ignoring the reminder


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

Nox said:


> Lol @ everyone ignoring the reminder



rip me


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> rip me


good luck with your future endeavors


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

Nox said:


> good luck with your future endeavors



avenge me!


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> avenge me!


good game


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

Nox said:


> good game



;-;


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> ;-;


At least you'll be with snoozit and xerolin


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

I broke 2 things today .....


----------



## Aali (Jun 23, 2016)

I suck at drawing and requests frustrate me, yet I do them to try to improve.

But i never finish them because no matter how much i redraw them I hate how they turn out.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

45!!!!!gems

Wtf.........


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

agh there's this really sweet guy i'm sort of.. friends with? he's really really nice, but i think i am starting to have feelings for him )):

he walked into band practice on tuesday and my heart was racing, idk why, and i blushed a bit? kind of weird.. lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 24, 2016)

I have no motivation to do what I want


----------



## Aquari (Jun 24, 2016)

this song is givin me the feels


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

It's  2am.... I should be sleeping but instead I'm playing :/


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

my parents shut me in my room for no apparent reason smh


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 24, 2016)

a spider just ran across my bed  at least i got it..........i guess............


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> a spider just ran across my bed  at least i got it..........i guess............



uh i hope you did those lil ****ters freak me out so bad


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

IT'S 5 AM WHY AM I STILL AWAKE

- - - Post Merge - - -

i..........need............you.......sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2016)

people can you stop asking about my collectible flowers and stuff they are not for sale obv why would i even get 12+ of them lol.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

When the soap is in the other way of your shower. .....
And that your cat got in and it only look at you.....

help


----------



## Aali (Jun 24, 2016)

Got yelled at for something that isn't true......gg


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 24, 2016)

So I have an interview with Subway today, but I also got a call from Chik-fil-A for an interview on Monday. Chik-fil-A is starting to sound more appealing than Subway though. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 24, 2016)

My girlfriend. :/


----------



## Irelia (Jun 24, 2016)

been tryin to do the hax on the 3ds but I'm not having great luck rn
ahhh it's been an hour


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2016)

sweet jeebus hiccups must be the most unnecessary body function ever


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 24, 2016)

y does my computer crash at the most annoying times smh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2016)

i wanna buy more red carnations lel send helps


----------



## Aquari (Jun 24, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> My girlfriend. :/



WOAH you hv a girlfriend?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

My cat just scratched both of my hands and I'm bleeding

But I love you cat

Cat: your just my toy and slave.....



Me:....... Yeah I still love you


----------



## Albuns (Jun 24, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> So I have an interview with Subway today, but I also got a call from Chik-fil-A for an interview on Monday. Chik-fil-A is starting to sound more appealing than Subway though. I don't know what to do.



Chik-fil-A all the way,
Clean place 'n good food,
That is all I have to say.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 24, 2016)

i wanna add a Cool Thing but i'm a huuge noob and it requires javascript and i'm Dying .............., so maybe i'll skip the cool thing and just b lame.......,


----------



## Cudon (Jun 24, 2016)

This game overall has cute achievements that are cryptic but not too hard, yet I still prob wont get 100% since it requires me to beat a bullet hell minigame and I'm starting to lose it trying to get good at it. Also said minigame requires you to use the arrow keys and has no iframes..


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

To hot


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 24, 2016)

bruh i wanna watch the new episode why u loading so slow


----------



## Daydream (Jun 24, 2016)

My earlobe hurts really bad... Yes, my earlobe.


----------



## focus (Jun 24, 2016)

oh my god this headache


----------



## Irelia (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm obsessed with satellite stories again
guess i'm listening to indie pop for the weekend


----------



## Aali (Jun 24, 2016)

fingers hurt ;-;


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

back hurts


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 24, 2016)

Someone (besides me, of course) posted Starfy art. In 2016!!!

Undeniable proof!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

My mom dog scaring my cat -.-


----------



## Cascade (Jun 24, 2016)

i hate 13000 post


----------



## Aali (Jun 24, 2016)

All my artwork looks like s***


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 24, 2016)

stared at my computer screen for too long 

rip my eyes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

Disconnecting me for iddling -.-


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't get it. Seems around night time playing Overwatch is super laggy. 5 bars on my laptop. Multiplayer connection test is fine. I can't tell if it's our router or what.


----------



## maekii (Jun 25, 2016)

My friends hate me and they won't tell me why. I've done nothing to upset them either. I don't get it. But, I'd rather have 3 friends who will stay around rather than fake friends. ;w;


----------



## jiny (Jun 25, 2016)

I HATE THIS


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 25, 2016)

someone overstepped their bounds, so I overstepped mine.  only when I did it, it was painful af.

I guess the lesson for me is to not trust everyone LOL


----------



## Aquari (Jun 25, 2016)

ive been eating too much lately plus i have to go to a barbecue tomorrow

rip my weight


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 25, 2016)

My cat is still boarded at the vet 
I hope she doesn't think I'm abondoning her.
She's been there for over a week.

 rip my cat's sanity.


----------



## Llust (Jun 25, 2016)

compliment fishers are annoying as hell. stop complaining about your artwork being crappy or your selfies being ugly and just own it, god


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 25, 2016)

I've been sick for the past 3 days but it's only been getting worse LOL I can't even get out of bed now fml


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2016)

Lolol stop being such a fart about be glad I have a "life" lmao


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 25, 2016)

its back oh jesus help


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

So much people.


----------



## Aali (Jun 25, 2016)

I've been doing chores for like 3 hours O_O finally done


----------



## Daydream (Jun 25, 2016)

My earlobe still hurts


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

...I need a day alarm
After 15 days water my new cactus..... ok......
Also Taking Care of a baby sunflower. ...
Sure sure... can someone invent a day alarm

- - - Post Merge - - -

...I need a day alarm
After 15 days water my new cactus..... ok......
Also Taking Care of a baby sunflower. ...
Sure sure... can someone invent a day alarm


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 25, 2016)

it's  rly hot and im dying


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 25, 2016)

I woke up after 1 PM today 
I also woke up just a few mins ago.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 25, 2016)

I have to wait a whole week for another chapter ; o ;
I can't do thisssss


----------



## Aquari (Jun 25, 2016)

lactaid doesnt taste the way it did when i first tried it ;-;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

The sunflower I got... it's not pretty... but oh well my aunt really wanted to buy me one


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 25, 2016)

im kinda rly lame........,, i feel lonely but im too anxious to talk to my friends????? i try to talk to  them a bit but i realized i havnet even opened the app today Lmao ..


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 25, 2016)

bored


----------



## Albuns (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm so bored to the point where I feel me being bored will eventually lead to an unsuccessful life later down the road where I'll probably end up homeless or something due to not doing anything productive with my time.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

Raining. .... I have no idea where I should put my new sunflower
She can't have a lot of water


----------



## boujee (Jun 25, 2016)

this new girl at the nail salon is ******* up my pedicure 
I don't want to come off as rude since she's clearly nervous but holy ***


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 25, 2016)

terfs


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 25, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> terfs



same tbh


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 25, 2016)

Wander Over Yonder is ending on Monday... It's my favorite show, I'm not ready for it to go.


----------



## boujee (Jun 25, 2016)

so mods can go around the filter but when I do it "I should know better"

This site is special.


----------



## Sugilite (Jun 25, 2016)

The smell of barbecue


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 25, 2016)

i'm over this weather


----------



## focus (Jun 25, 2016)

its 3 AM and im eating candy and crying from laughing so hard bc of videos of worms *****ing out whats wrong with me


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 25, 2016)

Realizing that going back to my university means leaving my dog behind :'( I'll be so lonely


----------



## Irelia (Jun 25, 2016)

i. have. been. trying. for. hours.
and still nothing


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

To much food I'm stuffed


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 25, 2016)

MY NAILS WERE PERFECT THEN I HIT MY PINKY NAIL ON MY HAIRSPRAY BOTTLE WHILE REACHING FOR SOMETHING AND NOW IT'S SCREWED UP AND I'M ANGRY

I can never just paint my own nails and have them turn out perfectly. I ALWAYS have to screw up one of them.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 25, 2016)

I fixed my sleeping schedule for like 2 days but then ****ed it up again, then again it's not like it matters. I barely go outside so eh.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

I can't do the achievement 
Get a max combo of 100 in training in smash


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 26, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> i. have. been. trying. for. hours.
> and still nothing



Is it anything I can help you with?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

want to go to sleep so bad but im almost done


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 26, 2016)

I wish I could swallow pills, it's kinda embarrassing to always ask if something comes in liquid or if I can crush it up >A>


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 26, 2016)

promised freedom said:


> I wish I could swallow pills, it's kinda embarrassing to always ask if something comes in liquid or if I can crush it up >A>



Don't be embarrassed to ask for your pills to be crushed. I have to crush my medications because I'm so fearful of swallowing pills whole. You can buy a pill crusher if you don't want to ask. I know this is a personal thing to admit so I understand how you feel.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 26, 2016)

promised freedom said:


> I wish I could swallow pills, it's kinda embarrassing to always ask if something comes in liquid or if I can crush it up >A>



if youre embarrassed in front of doctors then dont be theyve seen worse
if youre embarrassed in front of other people just make up some **** like you have dysphagia or something lol nobody will understand


----------



## zeoli (Jun 26, 2016)

It's sad not having someone to talk to at this time anymore.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 26, 2016)

why am I still awake rip


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm gonna be so bored during the walk tomorrow .v.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 26, 2016)

Bored af


----------



## piichinu (Jun 26, 2016)

some person I don't know told me to kill myself so I'm definitely gonna go do that now can't stop it was an order :///


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 26, 2016)

shiida said:


> some person I don't know told me to kill myself so I'm definitely gonna go do that now can't stop it was an order :///



Yeah lmao, wtf was that user


----------



## Aali (Jun 26, 2016)

People


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 26, 2016)

Super duper congested in my whole head and down my throat, just want to sleep forever, screw head colds. >.<


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

My mother climbing into the other side of my bed where my iPad,3ds and phone rest -.- 
And then taking the plastic I had in the floor because of my cat
My cat like plastic and is the only way he calm down

- - - Post Merge - - -

So basically my mother -.-


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 26, 2016)

I don't want to go to work today, I just want to spend the afternoon with my boyfriend.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

I heard a thunder that scare me like hell
It dint even sound like thunder


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 26, 2016)

i actually thpugh hatoful boyfriend was a serious dating sim until i watched a quick playthrough of it today im Dyign.., i mean ive never seen anything about it, only heard a little byt ??  wtf


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

The Internet in my phon it's the same one in my iPad
So why is it acting all weird on. My phone :/


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 26, 2016)

this download is really slowing down my computer :l


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 26, 2016)

it's so hot but if i have my window open my curtains make weird sounds uuggws


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 26, 2016)

I was at 7 MB/s and now I've dropped to 500 KB/s  RIP


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

It's so hot and because there nothing much
Soup was dinner -.-


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 26, 2016)

I wore sunscreen but still got sunburn. I'm a walking tomato.


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 27, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Don't be embarrassed to ask for your pills to be crushed. I have to crush my medications because I'm so fearful of swallowing pills whole. You can buy a pill crusher if you don't want to ask. I know this is a personal thing to admit so I understand how you feel.


Aww wow, thanks so much! None of my friends or family have this problem so it's nice in a way to be reminded it's not just me, but I'm sorry it's an issue for you too :/ for me it's a combination of fear and a bad gag reflex lol. I'll pick up a pill cutter next time I go to the pharmacy, for some reason I never thought of it, but it must be better than doing it between two spoons lmao...


----------



## Locket (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm a terrible host 
I'm a terrible child 
I'm a terrible person
And I look terrible compared to everyone


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

The biology test I have coming in some few hours....


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm so sick of my horrible self-esteem and
paranoia. like, can you not please? I would
like to live my life without thinking everyone
hates me or my whole entire existence is
worthless.
k thanks brain


----------



## Ossy (Jun 27, 2016)

i am very paranoid, i always think somone is here at night...but if there was my dog will be barking. still though.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 27, 2016)

tfw a mod views your profile
What have I done


----------



## aericell (Jun 27, 2016)

I never should've looked it up bc now I just saw something I didn't need to see and I can't unsee it


----------



## jiny (Jun 27, 2016)

why why WHY did i have to download this app. now i can't delete it unless restrictions are turned off. i'd ask my dad to delete it if it wasn't such a forbidden app. uhghh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

I was sleeping but something woke me up and now I can't fall asleep back


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 27, 2016)

I should really be asleep right now but I don't feel like it


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 27, 2016)

there's a bee in my room and he won't come out, he's flying around super fast and angrily, I'm scared he'll sting the tortoise or something,


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 27, 2016)

I am so glad it's my Friday oh dang oh man. Been sick all week, and tonight in the middle of my paperwork a million things happened all at once. X.X Can't wait the few hours for my relief to get here so I can just toss it all on them and run the hell home... my brain is fried enough just trying to function because I'm sick... but now toss a million things on top of that and I'm out for the count. SO ready to sleep all day long tomorrow and chug like a whole bottle of Nyquil.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

The stress I have


----------



## Touko (Jun 27, 2016)

Sleep deprivation. I could fix it but it's hard to sleep when there's a lot on your mind. (Also I wake up too early or sometimes in the middle of the night and I get hungry in the process)


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 27, 2016)

my phone has 6% fml


----------



## Cudon (Jun 27, 2016)

This one minigame is keeping me from 100% and it's driving me insane


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

the test of biology really bothered me that i almost vomit
im actually crying because i think i failed for being so uncomfortable


----------



## Seroja (Jun 27, 2016)

this game is taking over my life. I'm not playing anymore after I'm done with it.


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 27, 2016)

i'm not sure if i should be selling my green balloon.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 27, 2016)

Mosquitos! They want my blood.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 27, 2016)

I have an interview at 4 PM today for Chick-fil-A and I'm kind of nervous. Less nervous than before because the Subway one went well. Hopefully I'll do okay.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 27, 2016)

Seroja said:


> this game is taking over my life. I'm not playing anymore after I'm done with it.



which game which game

- - - Post Merge - - -

So many ideas to draw but my heart says no ((literally))
I need rest... when I already slept 15 hours but oh well. /gulps down the capsule


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

People laughing at me that I feel uncomfortable with biology even my own parents


----------



## Aali (Jun 27, 2016)

99.9% sure the breeder lied about what breeds my mutt is

Wtf dude?!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 27, 2016)

my back huuuuurts i hope i dont get my back pains again :^(


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 27, 2016)

getting sudden intense af impulses to just kill him.  ha h . good he's in the us or i feel like i owuld just do it oh my god i hate him so much :^)


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 27, 2016)

My cat passed away today. She was 18 and was always healthy so it's not like she was suffering by living that long or anything... I'm grateful she never got sick but it already feels weird not having her trailing around after me. Gotta stop sobbing like a baby before I wear myself out :S


----------



## Saylor (Jun 27, 2016)

promised freedom said:


> My cat passed away today. She was 18 and was always healthy so it's not like she was suffering by living that long or anything... I'm grateful she never got sick but it already feels weird not having her trailing around after me. Gotta stop sobbing like a baby before I wear myself out :S


I'm so sorry to hear about your cat.  I know it's always very difficult to lose a pet. My thoughts are with you and I hope you'll feel better very soon.


----------



## jiny (Jun 27, 2016)

can my mom stop judging my music taste.. it's not like her taste is any better

i have a feeling she's just racist


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 27, 2016)

Don't send me flowers..... why would you do that


----------



## Jacob (Jun 27, 2016)

today was bad, hasnt hit me this hard in a while 






guess ill just revert to that _SadBoys2001_ vibe from the winter mmmmmmm love it. Comes with depressing cloud rap and everything!


----------



## Taj (Jun 27, 2016)

The person that posted below me
In all seriousness, just the feeling of having nobody to talk to because theyre all on vacation


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

My mother blaming me 
That I turn something on that it was to be off
But she say to turn it on and she thing after
:/


----------



## Aquari (Jun 27, 2016)

i wonder what happened to him, hopefully nothing too bad, i dont want to be dealing with that lmao


----------



## Locket (Jun 27, 2016)

Rip my computer

It's downloading minecraft mods and it's killing it


----------



## Aali (Jun 27, 2016)

Bought the Sims 3 plus pets off steam, was playing today and now my game won't save anymore.

R.I.P 3 hours of work and the foul I adopted from a neighbor ;-;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

Too much cutting today on my favorite novel


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 27, 2016)

The basement in my house is having an ant infestation. Wonderful.


----------



## Dim (Jun 27, 2016)

Sparro said:


> The basement in my house is having an ant infestation. Wonderful.


Mine is infested with house centipedes >.>


----------



## Aquari (Jun 27, 2016)

Sparro said:


> The basement in my house is having an ant infestation. Wonderful.



lmao meanwhile, there are box elder bugs somehow getting into my room uggghhhhhh


----------



## Llust (Jun 27, 2016)

why do people feel the need to say lol and lmao everywhere its unnecessary


----------



## Aquari (Jun 27, 2016)

Llust said:


> why do people feel the need to say lol and lmao everywhere its unnecessary



because sometimes tone can be hard to determine without it


----------



## Dim (Jun 27, 2016)

So I'm walking by the beach looking for fish. I tap my B button once and I scare a ****ing shark away >.>


----------



## Irelia (Jun 27, 2016)

welp I'm obsessed with terraria again
someone save me


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

My butt hurts ... Thanks for walking on top of it  cat....


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 27, 2016)

Someone just ****ing knock me out or something just put me out of my stupid misery


----------



## JX- (Jun 27, 2016)

sans.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm getting sick of eating these delicious cookies


----------



## vel (Jun 28, 2016)

for some weird reason i feel like i'm getting pressured into doing bad things but i'm not


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Telling me to sleep when I'm not sleepy


----------



## boujee (Jun 28, 2016)

Everything


----------



## Javocado (Jun 28, 2016)

gnarly sunburn


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

In the smash tournament.... .... the one who I need to battle. ..
My mind just exploded to 3 people

Calm:it's just a game play it for fun
mad: this Is a competition so man up girl! 
Anxious: but you who that person, we're just random person bit he-
Calm: let's all calm down
Mad & anxious: shut the **** up calm. ...

Yeah that how my brain is working right now 
and I need to sleep it's 2am


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 28, 2016)

ZebraLover, you claimed I said




			
				Captain Crazy Chicken said:
			
		

> -snip-



in the Ever Had That Villager thread!


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 28, 2016)

lol my computer cant get more than lllliiike 10 fps w it running so that game is basically unplayable for me......, probably should get a new computer sometime smh


----------



## Cudon (Jun 28, 2016)

Terror time is such an useless mechanic in Yokai Watch. I hate it


----------



## Aali (Jun 28, 2016)

Someone freaked out over how much I'm selling my peach collectable for, even tho I'm following guide price. ;-;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> ZebraLover, you claimed I said
> 
> 
> 
> in the Ever Had That Villager thread!



What?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And my mom keeps waking me up at 8 am when I don't want to I want 7am


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 28, 2016)

My senior cat tends to throw up at the worst times in the worst places. I was just eating my cereal and he was making the noises and everything it was so disgusting.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 28, 2016)

my friend just send me a video of him doing those vape rings but its NOON

- - - Post Merge - - -

its really bothering me


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Terror time is such an useless mechanic in Yokai Watch. I hate it



I hated that so much the whole time I played that game. And if you get caught, you have no chance of winning the battle so what's the point???


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 28, 2016)

my old ds really isn't working like the touch screen won't work at all and there's other problems too, i'm just glad I bought a new one when I did or I wouldn't have one rn


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 28, 2016)

lol :^)kinda rly wanna kms rn lmao


----------



## Cudon (Jun 28, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I hated that so much the whole time I played that game. And if you get caught, you have no chance of winning the battle so what's the point???


You can beat the onis later in the endgame when you're buffed up. There's like a total of 3 onis which are brothers and the weakest one is the red one, then when you beat him blue one starts coming etc. Can't be recruited in YW1 though. Also you can get some rare items from the chests or smth, but either way it's really effin annoying.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

My brother


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 28, 2016)

Nothing at the moment. All's good.


----------



## boujee (Jun 28, 2016)

Cramp attack


----------



## jiny (Jun 28, 2016)

i keep waking up late it's not healthy


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

The server it's down


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

omg lol apparently theres another user with the same name as me, just a different number XD


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 28, 2016)

I really want this album, but I have to save up all my money for my New York trip >.<

Hopefully it'll still be available, and my mum will let me have it.... If I even have any money left ripp 

If I am able to get it, it'll be the first album / CD I've bought for myself huehuehueheuheuehu


----------



## kassie (Jun 28, 2016)

about 90% of what i do is probably unhealthy for me ugh


----------



## jiny (Jun 28, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I really want this album, but I have to save up all my money for my New York trip >.<
> 
> Hopefully it'll still be available, and my mum will let me have it.... If I even have any money left ripp
> 
> If I am able to get it, it'll be the first album / CD I've bought for myself huehuehueheuheuehu



ooh what album is it


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

i dun want to be tbt poor anymore ;-;


----------



## Aali (Jun 28, 2016)

The sims 3 is still saying "A serious error has occurred, we highly recommend that you restart the game." I can't load or save any files, no matter what I try or do, fml


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

rip my bells


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm so sick and tired of people putting me on the spot and making me feel like I done something wrong. Today it stops!!!


----------



## vel (Jun 28, 2016)

people who assume are yikes 

i can't figure out a username uufdj


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 28, 2016)

Saylor said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your cat.  I know it's always very difficult to lose a pet. My thoughts are with you and I hope you'll feel better very soon.


Thank you so so much! I wasn't expecting anyone to reply,  I just wanted to vent somewhere I think lol. That really means a lot to me and I appreciate it a ton. I think we made the right decision because the vet said she'd probably get symptomatic within a few weeks and there wouldn't be much they could do because of her age..but that doesn't make you miss them less, as I'm sure you know. Thanks again for such kind words <3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

My brain and my finger


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 29, 2016)

Ouch! I just stubbed my little toe and it hurts DX


----------



## Llust (Jun 29, 2016)

parents just divorced yet we'll all still be living in the same house. yeah thats not going so well


----------



## Cailey (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm due to have my baby on halloween and I'm terrified of giving birth.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 29, 2016)

kianli said:


> ooh what album is it



Huehuehue guess what
Don't hurt me I'm sorry


----------



## jiny (Jun 29, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Huehuehue guess what
> Don't hurt me I'm sorry



awwwwww omg haha


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 29, 2016)

music that triggers my dissociation playing in public is Greattttttt ...,,.,,

Also tfw u Need to talk about something but u Can't but if u don't do it u will probably die but doing it will probably kill u hhegghhg


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

The work


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 29, 2016)

Today will be boring.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

Well I won't see him today and it's my last day
IL miss dearly my friend.....


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 29, 2016)

I can't get the bottom cover plates off my ds, they're on like too tight? I tried and it just won't budge, I'm scared that I've broke the screws so it'll never come off but I want to get the sd card out ugh someone please get the bottom cover plates off for me, I want to put the kk slider one on


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2016)

gonna miss my snek 

also i need moar undies for when im going but im so lazy meowww


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 29, 2016)

crying because assassination classroom is so **** sad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2016)

me no gusta boring summer trips lol well i have my games and my book but eh that hillabilly redneck hole here i s2g ...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

I hate the exam I tooked

- - - Post Merge - - -

Today


----------



## jiny (Jun 29, 2016)

i have no motivation to draw today....


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

A dragon desing


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 29, 2016)

switchblades are banned in the uk

- - - Post Merge - - -

there's really pretty ones and i want to collect them but i can't,


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 29, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> switchblades are banned in the uk
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> there's really pretty ones and i want to collect them but i can't,


what why are they banned lmao


----------



## Blaise2003 (Jun 29, 2016)

I want to get the new Star Ocean game and Yo-Kai Watch 3 but i'm poor chinese man. (jk about chinese part.)


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 29, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> what why are they banned lmao



no idea? pretty much all knives are, it's not like i want to carry it or anything i just want to keep them in a box forever but nope, Not Allowed


----------



## himeki (Jun 29, 2016)

I watched all 11 eps and there's no season 2 yet ;___;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 29, 2016)

not sure if i wanna add this person i know on miitomo or not. i'm known as that really quiet person to most people i know, im not that close to her at all and i don't want her to see the weird **** i post and how weird i am when it comes to my interests, in-jokes, and lingo that she probably wont understand. eep


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2016)

i wanna get robobot because amiibos and stuff but idek if they sell that LE one at this store bleh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

My anger issues


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 29, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> My anger issues



same always


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> same always



I'm not alone


----------



## jiny (Jun 29, 2016)

i miss waking up early


----------



## Cudon (Jun 29, 2016)

Blaise2003 said:


> I want to get the new Star Ocean game and Yo-Kai Watch 3 but i'm poor chinese man. (jk about chinese part.)


Can you understand Japanese or smth? :0 Cuz pretty sure YW2 hasn't even been translated yet.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 29, 2016)

it's already 9? whAT hAPPenED?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 29, 2016)

Just many thought that's building up in my head.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

Thinking 
To sell the yellow roses or wait someone get them :/


----------



## Albuns (Jun 29, 2016)

A crippling sense of loneliness.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 29, 2016)

these ****ing goddam box elders
my febreeze is almost out
this ****s expensive too

im genuinely ****ing mad, how in the **** are these little ****s getting in?!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

Nothing to drink :/


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 30, 2016)

The other day while looking for a better social platform. I registered into the god awful website called NeoSeeker. That site is nothing but a cluttered mess, nothing is on topic, I couldn't figure out how to navigate around the site and it's made me extremely upset! It doesn't even let you upload pictures properly. I can't delete my account because it doesn't have the option. I spent a freaking 30 minutes going through my emails,, passwords, safety steps to make a new password. I'm upset because now I have unwanted information on another website that I can't delete. Just another window for an intruder to steal my information! I really wish I didn't have to stick around here any longer. I am so tired of the unfriendy interactions I get on TBT. What am I going to do if I can't find I happy and more easy-going outlet? I am looking for a Pokemon social website that is easy simple just like TBT forums. God help me please!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

i payed 6$, for french vanilla flavored coffee and it tastes like garbage ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

brightshine jubilee come on stupid payout


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

i want to wear short sleeve shirts but my arms arent pretty ;-;.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh god Hyper Light Drifter or Stardew Valley???


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 30, 2016)

i'm all outta tbt from getting the june birthstone

which of course means that i can't get any art of my characters at the moment apart from freebies

ugggggh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

my parents nothing new -_-'''


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 30, 2016)

you know i really hate those people who win something from every giveaways and here i am being salty because my luck sucks.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i want to wear short sleeve shirts but my arms arent pretty ;-;.



relateable af


----------



## Liamslash (Jun 30, 2016)

The fact that I need 200tbt more to get the July birthstone and I want it by July 7th as that's my birthday. I don't think I'm going to make it in time.

Edit:
Thanks so much Aali, I now have enough for the birthday stone


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 30, 2016)

Just realized that I need to send a health clearance thing to the college I'm going to and it's due on Friday. Also not really excited about college at all.


----------



## Aali (Jun 30, 2016)

So many people on twitter are butthurt over #heterosexualprideday to the point that twitter removed it from the trending list.

It's obviously a joke, just move past it if it offends you that much maybe you should get off Twitter or the internet in general.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 30, 2016)

Aali said:


> So many people on twitter are butthurt over #heterosexualprideday to the point that twitter removed it from the trending list.
> 
> It's obviously a joke, just move past it if it offends you that much maybe you should get off Twitter or the internet in general.



What's wrong with heterosexual pride day if there's a homosexual pride day?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

Azure said:


> What's wrong with heterosexual pride day if there's a homosexual pride day?



bc all those pc people go like "oohh you're a majority and you have all rights you don't need it!!" or something. 

also yeah the joke is pretty bad but really some people are quite oversensitive


----------



## Tensu (Jun 30, 2016)

Sheila said:


> bc all those pc people go like "oohh you're a majority and you have all rights you don't need it!!" or something.
> 
> also yeah the joke is pretty bad but really some people are quite oversensitive



ohh I didn't know it was like that. But still, people shouldn't be oversensitive.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

Yeah I'd assume that's part of it cause that's a lot of people on the internet about the topic...

Yeah, also probably a lot of SJW people as well, idek. But yeah if you can't tell a difference between thing you should probs get off internet indeed


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Again my mother


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 30, 2016)

i need one more popsicle to complete my blue lineup!!


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i want to wear short sleeve shirts but my arms arent pretty ;-;.



same ugh


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2016)

should really get on with the apush summer work tbh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

I hate chores


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 30, 2016)

Azure said:


> What's wrong with heterosexual pride day if there's a homosexual pride day?



if straight ppl got discriminated for being straight they could have one. now it's just mocking the lgbt+ community. yes you can be A Proud Straight but pride (as in the lgbt+ movement's pride) isn't about "oh i sure do love being gay", lmao. it's needed because lgbt+ people are discriminated and aren't allowed to openly express themselves. straight people having a straight pride because lgbt+ pride exists is just offensive lmao

and idc if it's "just a joke" just bc something is a "joke" doesn't mean it's ok lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

^no need for everyone to rage the whole internet because they can though. i agree it might be a bit inappropriate but really they need to waste their time on other stuff rather than angsty teens makin hashtags


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Stupid people.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 30, 2016)

Sheila said:


> bc all those pc people go like "oohh you're a majority and you have all rights you don't need it!!" or something.
> 
> also yeah the joke is pretty bad but really some people are quite oversensitive



I don't think that people who get offended by that are "oversensitive" tbh it's literally mocking the lgbt community?? like lmao

basically what visibleghost said on why we don't have straight pride. This is from wikipedia on why we have pride, "Gay pride or LGBT pride is the * positive stance against discrimination and violence * toward lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender (LGBT) people to promote their self-affirmation, dignity, equality rights, increase their visibility as a social group, build community, and celebrate sexual diversity and gender variance." Saying that you should have "straight pride" too really comes across as belittling lgbt struggles. 

Like my brother broke his arm and has a cast, I haven't broke my arm but why can't I have a cast too?

It doesn't even matter if it's a joke, it's hard to tell because a lot of people are actually serious, so we shouldn't "get off the internet" because we can't tell the difference


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 30, 2016)

*** this insomnia


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> I don't think that people who get offended by that are "oversensitive" tbh it's literally mocking the lgbt community?? like lmao
> 
> basically what visibleghost said on why we don't have straight pride. This is from wikipedia on why we have pride, "Gay pride or LGBT pride is the * positive stance against discrimination and violence * toward lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender (LGBT) people to promote their self-affirmation, dignity, equality rights, increase their visibility as a social group, build community, and celebrate sexual diversity and gender variance." Saying that you should have "straight pride" too really comes across as belittling lgbt struggles.
> 
> ...



No, I don't agree with the **** in general but to be honest if you want to deal with those people posting stupid hashtag being obnoxious ass back is not the best way. Also I doubt those people are serious and while it not might be okay it's better to ignore those asshats and focus on real problems.


----------



## Aali (Jun 30, 2016)

My ex (who like JUST turned 18) just got married


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Aali said:


> My ex (who like JUST turned 18) just got married



That sucks.


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

kianli said:


> i have no motivation to draw today....



still none

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want august to come by faster ughhhh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

kianli said:


> still none
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I want august to come by faster ughhhh



Same here


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

what even is this anymore?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 30, 2016)

someone please give me sleeping pills! been trying to sleep for 2 hours and im still wide awake fml


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

snoozit said:


> someone please give me sleeping pills! been trying to sleep for 2 hours and im still wide awake fml



thts my life


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Want to play smash. .. but my mom will find out
I don't want that


----------



## korumi (Jun 30, 2016)

my friend's in trouble and i can't do much to help her but spread the word


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> thts my life



i need sleep dear lord. guess imma go to a drug store and some sleeping pills. not gonna tolerate this **** anymore fml


----------



## Albuns (Jun 30, 2016)

Why am I alive. What is my purpose.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 30, 2016)

Don't know what to do with my summer or life


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

you don't know how much i  want  to  punch  you


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

The rain taking my Internet


----------



## Aali (Jun 30, 2016)

Aali said:


> My ex (who like JUST turned 18) just got married



Why is this bothering me so freaking much?! I don't even like him anymore wtf


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 30, 2016)

It's been getting so hot lately, I'm tired of waking up sweaty. I also still don't have a job.


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

i'm  crying  literally


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 30, 2016)

kianli said:


> i'm  crying  literally



Why are you crying? Did something bad happen?


----------



## riummi (Jun 30, 2016)

Im supposed to have read part of Hamlet today but I didn't so now I'm on edge because if my classmate makes the ap lit group - Im screwed.


----------



## Aali (Jun 30, 2016)

riummi said:


> Im supposed to have read part of Hamlet today but I didn't so now I'm on edge because if my classmate makes the ap lit group - Im screwed.



Use sparknotes and read the summary


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

The food to big


----------



## riummi (Jun 30, 2016)

Aali said:


> Use sparknotes and read the summary



nah this teacher is the hardest English teacher - plus he reads SparkNotes to make sure we don't copy it ;-; his questions are too hard :c


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 30, 2016)

I need to finally get round to filling in these forms and stuff for uni before it's too late


----------



## aericell (Jun 30, 2016)

I've never hated spoilers so much until now and Saturday's taking way too long to come


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 30, 2016)

Ugh. Things are just getting worse and worse for me these days. I don't know what to do or where to go at this point. I am stuck in a rut and I don't know what else I can do.


----------



## Aali (Jun 30, 2016)

The Youtubers in Escape the Night or so f****** horrible.

Like there was a serious scene and they were all smiling going "oh no, we gotta get out of here "


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

no one's responding to me on my irl chats and now i'm lonely. and my sister is being SUPER ANNOYING.


----------



## Albuns (Jun 30, 2016)

Why does my dad think I'm capable of passing my driver's permit test with a little less than half a week's worth of studying? Gosh, I wish I'd never asked about it in the first place..


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

my friends and i are going to a theme park someday but i'm broke


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm gonna hate Saturday


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 1, 2016)

I feel like everyone just walks all over me! Why can people give me a freaking break?! Ugh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

The development permit in the games is so annoying


----------



## Bowie (Jul 1, 2016)

Making grayscale art is a little hard on your eyes. Lots of vertical lines in my work.


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm a pathetic 25 year old who amounts to nothing and I'm not good enough for anything.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2016)

my bottom teeth hurt ;-;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

4 town too much and yet to little


----------



## aericell (Jul 1, 2016)

I will never understand why people who say the most offensive crap to hurt people get away with it while the people on the other end get blamed for "taking it up the *ss"


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

To tired and don't want to sleep

To be ignored or hated by saying the true that none likes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 1, 2016)

I need to be up in 5 hours and my body won't let me sleep UUGGGHHHH


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 1, 2016)

I've had bad stomach pain all week and now it's really hurting


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 1, 2016)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I m dying ...,,.,,......   but not in a Just Bad way but it's like   nno thx


----------



## Cudon (Jul 1, 2016)

Tired and I gotta go return a book mehh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)

going on holiday tomorrow *sob* so don't wanna but mom already paid the train tickets so v.v gonna miss everyone so hardddddd


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 1, 2016)

misplaced something and can't find it anywhere uhh


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 1, 2016)

i need one more popsicle...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

My cat wanting to get in my shower


----------



## Mao (Jul 1, 2016)

good lord someone please bury me.

my neighbour has constructions going on and it's quite high up so they can see into our garden. not checking before, i went into my garden to practise triple jump because i have to do it soon but ive only done it a few times so im very bad. and guess what?? i look up and see a very very confused man. it doesn't sound bad but it really was fml


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)

rip wallet

also i need to stop listening to 'uma cantiga de amor' i'm just gonna cry //slithers away into corner


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 1, 2016)

ugh im having avi and sig block. cant come up with a good matching avi and sig...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)

snoozit said:


> ugh im having avi and sig block. cant come up with a good matching avi and sig...



just use ur turt lel


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 1, 2016)

Sheila said:


> just use ur turt lel



LMAO omg why didnt i think of my turts? still waiting for another naked makoto <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

ill just edit them later though. i wanna watch Jurassic park now


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

Hypocrites


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

No sun today for a beach


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 1, 2016)

well this was a mistake wasn't it

have we learned nothing lol


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

My nose got burned


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 1, 2016)

When you try and search up BTS videos but get behind the scenes instead


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 1, 2016)

Being really tired but mums coming back with mcdonalds so you can't sleep.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 1, 2016)

im gonna try to limit myself to one lmao/lol per post bc i'm realizing myself that it's getting ridiculous............, ,,,, im going to fail so hard..,.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 1, 2016)

RIP Computer.


----------



## Dim (Jul 1, 2016)

So they redid the roads in my neighbors. It's even worse as before. And now my whole neighborhood smells like ****! >.>


----------



## focus (Jul 1, 2016)

i just bought this lipstick and i forgot it at my grandma's house gg



visibleghost said:


> im gonna try to limit myself to one lmao/lol per post bc i'm realizing myself that it's getting ridiculous............, ,,,, im going to fail so hard..,.



i tried doing this one but it didnt go so well lol i feel like abbreviations rlly add emotion to the post even tho i dont feel anything lmao


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 1, 2016)

focus said:


> i just bought this lipstick and i forgot it at my grandma's house gg
> 
> 
> 
> i tried doing this one but it didnt go so well lol i feel like abbreviations rlly add emotion to the post even tho i dont feel anything lmao



thats so relateable tbh im dying w/o my lmaos...........


----------



## Dim (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh ya so I grabbed a soda at the end of my shift and it had a hole and exploded in my face. I had to clean it up afterwards. Just my luck, eh?


visibleghost said:


> im gonna try to limit myself to one lmao/lol per post bc i'm realizing myself that it's getting ridiculous............, ,,,, im going to fail so hard..,.


Heyyyy wanna here a funny joke?  jk lol good luck


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2016)

norton stahp, just stahp, be normal for once


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 1, 2016)

I think someone is trying to steal my name, this makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 1, 2016)

I planned to change my username but, unfortunately, it's already taken! I guess I'll stick with this one. People know me by it anyway.


----------



## Locket (Jul 1, 2016)

RIP my phone

May- June 30th

Got drowned in Gatorade and now doesn't work.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

My cat doesn't want to be sit in my side


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 1, 2016)

it's starting to feel like half the time i go on these forums it just stressed me out.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

I still want soda since yesterday :/


----------



## Dim (Jul 1, 2016)

I know it's summer but thinking about how it's going to be fall and winter scares me because I always get depressed/anxious all the time during those seasons and last year was the absolute worst of it.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

I still want my freaking soda that I'm not gonna get today :/


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 1, 2016)

The fact that I  won't be able to participate in the last Splatfest, and I've missed every single one before that :<


----------



## Limon (Jul 1, 2016)

What's bothering me is how long I was out of my house today, going to places that I didn't want to go to.


----------



## boujee (Jul 1, 2016)

when I compared my associate face to a meme


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2016)

these dang box elders


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 1, 2016)

I wanna play more Transistor but I have to get up at like 5:00 in the morning tomorrow ugh


----------



## jiny (Jul 1, 2016)

honestly please go away


----------



## Mints (Jul 1, 2016)

THIS MANGA I AM READING IS BREAKING MY HEART. SHE CHOSE THE WRONGGG GUY TO FALL IN LOVE WITH CFFSGSG


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

My nose it's a bit burned from the beach


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2016)

I miss my best friend and I won't be able to see her all summer.


I'm gonna have to go 66 days without her ;-;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Stupid family when I say I need a soda I need it for obvious reason -.-
My stomach hurt like crazy it hurts


----------



## JX- (Jul 2, 2016)

CICADA SEASON


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

3 town where each one requires their develop permit and I'm just lost because this and that :/ while fixing zebilage

Yup -.-


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2016)

i want to see my friendssssssssssss but i can'ttttttttttt


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

i dont want to drink the rest of the intant coffee i have but i dont want to be wasteful ;-;


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2016)

How am I supposed to go an entire summer without seeing my best friend

I hardly survived a week when it was march break, how am I gonna survive over 2 months ;-;


----------



## Dim (Jul 2, 2016)

Why can't I ever STAY asleep? Ugh......


----------



## goner (Jul 2, 2016)

im tired but i dont wanna sleep bc music


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 2, 2016)

my taste in music is So Bad rn im ashamed........,


----------



## Dim (Jul 2, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> my taste in music is So Bad rn im ashamed........,


What else do you listen to besides BMTH? Just curious...


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 2, 2016)

Nox said:


> What else do you listen to besides BMTH? Just curious...



wait what why do you think i listen to bmth. :0
atm i just listen to random super crappy songs youtube recommends me and some pop punk smh.......


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 2, 2016)

nvm


----------



## Dim (Jul 2, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> wait what why do you think i listen to bmth. :0
> atm i just listen to random super crappy songs youtube recommends me and some pop punk smh.......


iirc at one point you posted you were listening to bmth somewhere. I thought you were a regular listener.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 2, 2016)

ugh i hate this sig block


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 2, 2016)

Nox said:


> iirc at one point you posted you were listening to bmth somewhere. I thought you were a regular listener.



haha okie :0


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

How socially awkward I am, my depression & my anxiety.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

To much develop permit in the game


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2016)

Dying 

Help me


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

^ XD that so funny

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway someone finally brought soda but it's not the one I want come on family I want 7up


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 2, 2016)

People are way too sensitive.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2016)

I've had stomach ache for a week now, and now I've got bad back pain too ))))


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 2, 2016)

mom told me to stop buying more plushies and she usually doesnt hinder me from using my own money 
buT...but... japan creates so many cute mascots I want them all ughhhhhh
I just love cute things ;;;;


----------



## Trystin (Jul 2, 2016)

I've been with him for 5 months tomorrow and he blows me off a lot, usually for good reasons but sometimes they're stupid reasons and it frustrates me. I know he isn't cheating or anything like that, its just that I am in my lovebird phase and I always miss him and plan to and then he doesn't show or doesn't answer his phone or let me know or whatever. And when we do meet up, its ALWAYS at the same time and the same place but he is always late, at least 10 minutes. And it wouldn't be that big of a deal if I wasnt always early or on time to EVERYTHING and it wasn't 120 degrees but I guess I'm just really sensitive.

Also I really need some colored pencils for my freebie thread instead of just oil pastels and my mom won't take me to the store which I guess isn't too big of a deal but still.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm lonely and sad and I want my best friend but I can't see her


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 2, 2016)

I HAVEN'T WATCHED THE NEW JOJO EPISODE YET


----------



## Dim (Jul 2, 2016)

My foot's asleep.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Still want my 7up


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

i dont think i like this combo


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 2, 2016)

Eh, good ol' drama. yay...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

My mother -.-


----------



## Dim (Jul 2, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Still want my 7up





























Is this what you meant?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Nox said:


> Is this what you meant?



Jajaja XD lol... I'm laughing so hard now
But for real no I wanted the drink 7up 
This one 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And funny thing I'm still asking for it and my family it's not buying it :/


----------



## Locket (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm sorry I can't make s*** for you. I can't help that I happen to forget stuff. If you wanted stuff a certain way, why didn't you tell me?
You don't have to be all rude about me forgetting stuff, and not putting it in a certain way. Stop making me feel like s***, at least be nice when you tell me stuff thats wrong with the stuff I make. Don't just reject it saying it's terrible. Since when have I said your stuff is terrible? Since when have I rejected your stuff? Since when have I pointed out something I didn't say?


----------



## Tensu (Jul 2, 2016)

Honestly, I'm really REALLY tired of these dumb controversial threads. They're funny and all, but  it gets to a point. The thread encourages you to state your opinion, so I do. Whoopsie, looks like someone disagrees with you now. And God forbid you respond to them. I'm tired of people who are ignorant and stubborn who won't listen to anyone but those who agree with them. Not just on this forum but also in real life. I'm real tired of putting up with this bull****. If you disagree with me, that's you're problem. If I had known about all this drama, I would have joined in the first place. Of course you don't have to agree on everything, but at least be respectful to others, if you disagree with me, say so politely. I honestly don't understand the point of those threads. We all know both sides of the argument, and there's not true solution, so why bother?? I really appreciate people who are polite in these threads, I know I try my best to be like that.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 2, 2016)

When you walk into one of those geek stores in hopes of finding niche merch but all you see is mostly mainstream trash :< Then again, what did I expect?


----------



## Locket (Jul 2, 2016)

I pretend to laugh it off thinking that it is nothing, but inside I feel only hurt. Just hurt for what has been said to me, being bashed about what I make.


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Back pain & insomnia.


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2016)

Talking to best friend and she's sad and a part of me hoped it was because she misses me but I don't think it is and it kind of hurts tbh 


I care too much


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

My cat hurting me


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2016)

artblock strikes again  how lovely


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2016)

Somebody help I'm feeling too much


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2016)

my grandma just texted me & my mom said to ignore it... she asked me where my mom was. she left my brother and i alone & she freaks out when we're alone w/o adults, and that's why i asked my mom what to say.. i feel bad but i don't want my grandma to freak out


----------



## jiny (Jul 3, 2016)

MY NAIL JUST RIPPED OFF I'M CRYING UGH IT HURTS SO MUCH


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

I feel so naughty eating granola


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 3, 2016)

I was wearing rubber gloves outside earlier for awhile and now my hands smell like rubber no matter how many times I wash them.


----------



## xara (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm lonely and exhausted


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

So hungry


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 3, 2016)

Bruh, don't just cake highlighter on your nose, that ain't a good look, if you have more highlighter on your nose then the rest of your face collectively then it's not a good look, I can see lightly running some down your nose to shape it, but you look like you're trying to do a white clown nose. >.<


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 3, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Bruh, don't just cake highlighter on your nose, that ain't a good look, if you have more highlighter on your nose then the rest of your face collectively then it's not a good look, I can see lightly running some down your nose to shape it, but you look like you're trying to do a white clown nose. >.<



Trying to copy lil Bowie's cute nose eh? bahaha


----------



## Aquari (Jul 3, 2016)

ugh when am i gonna clean this dirty-a** room!?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

My stomach


----------



## jiny (Jul 3, 2016)

lmaoo wrong thread


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Have to go somewhere I don't want

Yay -.-


----------



## namiieco (Jul 3, 2016)

more school tomorrow... euh


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 3, 2016)

I hate all this AP summer work

also I can't figure out what to do with Starpass's mayor's right wing room ugh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Finding recipes with something that I have never done


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 3, 2016)

Hungry, on a diet. xD


----------



## piske (Jul 3, 2016)

being stuck at my sister's and she's in a bad mood ;___;


----------



## Mints (Jul 3, 2016)

I can't sleep ahhh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

My sweet donut its gone


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 3, 2016)

the time


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jul 3, 2016)

I kinda wanna roleplay but there's nobody to do it with.


----------



## jiny (Jul 4, 2016)

They're already popping fireworks, it's not even the 4th yet??


----------



## Soraru (Jul 4, 2016)

it sounds like a war zone outside, and my poor dogs are terrified.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

My soda being hot
And me being lazy to get a cup with ice for my donut


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 4, 2016)

Sooooo tired.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

MY cat playing with my stylus >_>


----------



## jiny (Jul 4, 2016)

responddddd


----------



## Locket (Jul 4, 2016)

Why does my stomach all the sudden hurt?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 4, 2016)

i need more tbt!, i gotta feed meh children


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 4, 2016)

My dogs in a lot of pain, she's shaking and breathing heavily but the vet's appointment is at 2:30 and it's only 11:30...
She's laying on my lap right now and I'm scared for her. My mums out at work till 1:45 so she's not here with my dog as well.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 4, 2016)

Why do I have to have a history of this


----------



## Midori (Jul 4, 2016)

Nothing too bad, just sort of mad my summer course started a day earlier than expected.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 4, 2016)

So Elie Weisel died a couple of days ago...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 4, 2016)

I found this comic.







Have I mentioned I hate Janken with the rage of a thousand suns?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 4, 2016)

i wanna watch finding dory but im too busy ugh


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 4, 2016)

nvm im giving up im Never going 2 b able to wwritr it down or let her read it Or talking abt it !! i wonder if she would believe me if i said tht nothing has happenedd i dont think so but shes not gonna force me i think. 

honestly i just  hate !!!! summer i hate it a Lot  lmao anyways Bye


----------



## Aali (Jul 4, 2016)

Spoiler



Someone is trying to report me even tho I have done nothing wrong. I gave advice and they called me rude. Yeah, good luck with that bud


----------



## jiny (Jul 4, 2016)

i love being rejected


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Tomorrow gonna see my ex because were still friend but I'm trying to avoid him :/


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 4, 2016)

lol @ when im literally the only person among my friends to have no 4th of july plans and im just staying at home. can watch fireworks at night tho


----------



## jiny (Jul 4, 2016)

i hate not being able to get characters i like because mine aren't "good enough" to trade or i can't pay using rlc or dA points. depressing


----------



## Aali (Jul 4, 2016)

kianli said:


> i hate not being able to get characters i like because mine aren't "good enough" to trade or i can't pay using rlc or dA points. depressing


I feel you


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm sick


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2016)

This freaking ant infestation. I had ANOTHER one crawling in my bed, but this time it was no little one. It was a big one, and appearently, they BITE.

Idk what to do. I'd tell someone but they would probably be all "omfg you're such a ***** it's just a bug hurrrrr" but I don't wanna have ants biting me when I am in bed. :/


----------



## Locket (Jul 4, 2016)

Something happened to my grandpa. 

What happened you ask?

I have no idea.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

I hate plot reset


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 4, 2016)

the time again


----------



## piske (Jul 4, 2016)

having to go to work tomorrow and it's almost the time when I should go to bed :c


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 4, 2016)

I went to go charge something a couple hours ago and when I went to go check on it just now, it was never charging. ****ing annoying.


----------



## Locket (Jul 5, 2016)

I feel like I won't be able to enjoy my summer anymore.

I want to know what happened to my grandpa! Did he get cancer, die, or what?


----------



## Cudon (Jul 5, 2016)

I've had a slight break from lemonade and was craving it today so I asked for my parents to buy some. They bought me storebrand orangeade. Storebrand lemonade gets flat in 5 minutes and tastes like ****. Lemonade is unhealthy as it is yet I'm still drinking a **** version of it.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

3am... I'm awake
Yup I'm a rebel


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 5, 2016)

I think I just blacked out??
I don't really know what happened xD

I went to fill up the kettle then everything went black. I heard the kettle fall on the floor, and then I had this really weird dream about someone handing out numbered cards to me or something. xD
Next thing I knew, I was on the floor in the corner of the kitchen with water all over my legs 

Lmfao


----------



## Aali (Jul 5, 2016)

Why do I have such bad timing?

I'm sorry. I'm so sorry


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 5, 2016)

The fact I can sell a 3 year old game (which I personally find boring) for ?20 yet buy one of my favourite games that is newer than that for less is annoying me.
Most 3DS games really retain their value.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

Great I'm loosing my voice


----------



## Daydream (Jul 5, 2016)

I've been waiting for a girl to take Blanche out of my cycling town for 4 hours... TAKE YOUR TIME GIRL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god I can't, I just can't...

She finally came but realized she already has 10 villagers, even though she told me she had 9... HAAA


----------



## Albuns (Jul 5, 2016)

I just took a nap and had an eerie dream just now that felt like I was seeing and experiencing someone else's dark inner thoughts. That sure spooked me.. x.x


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't thong IL reach to 200 post today


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 5, 2016)

this ****ing scar on like the side of my wrist that's super red and looks like the nike logo annoys me so much lmaoo + it's like super visible because when my sleeve rolls up even slightly it's just like Hi Can You All See Me?  and it's  so ugly im dying


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm sad, lonely and I want chocolate milk


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

I want a bath but I can't yet


----------



## Locket (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm way too worried. I get to see my grandma tomorrow so hopefully she'll tell me what happened


----------



## Cudon (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm trying to find decent asmr and I can't find anything worth my time. Most of it is just straight up creepy one way or the other, like especially visually god.


----------



## Aali (Jul 5, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I'm trying to find decent asmr and I can't find anything worth my time. Most of it is just straight up creepy one way or the other, like especially visually god.



Check out CardlinAudio?

I'm not into ASMR but when I looked it up he had some cool ones


----------



## Cudon (Jul 5, 2016)

Aali said:


> Check out CardlinAudio?
> 
> I'm not into ASMR but when I looked it up he had some cool ones


I'm crazy picky with my asmr for some reason and can't really stand asmr made by males, their voices just sound so weird to me? I dunno. But I appreciate the help anyway.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

My back


----------



## jiny (Jul 5, 2016)

whatever i give up. if they don't believe me fine idc anymore


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

Back to plot reset again :/


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 5, 2016)

In Pokemon Crystal Version why does the game make it so damn difficult to catch wild Pokemon? Even after I've spent 10 freaking minutes chipping it's health down and paralyzing it. I still cannot catch it for the life of me! And to train any Pokemon on your team? Yea, I'll beat Whitney in 10 years if I'm lucky enough. The games code does not give me no where NEAR enough EXP Points for gosh sakes!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 5, 2016)

we're already over halfway through the year

WHAT HAPPENED.

;(

- - - Post Merge - - -

ohmygod august is next month UUUUUGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## piske (Jul 5, 2016)

my stomach and head ; v ; also my poor dog - fireworks yesterday and a thunderstorm today! I feel bad for him :<


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 5, 2016)

Third interview tomorrow... of the same place I applied to. It also got switched to the early morning. I just want to get it over with.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 5, 2016)

how does no one have a super star to sell, and I've been really unlucky with the fortune cookies -.-


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

I wanna go to Applebee's


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2016)

My brother took another game when he was over. He claimed it was is, but I ****ING PAID FOR IT

I'm done with him. I'm about to hide all my ****


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

Get in the freaking line Sydney I'm tired you not going there


----------



## Dim (Jul 6, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> we're already over halfway through the year
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED.
> 
> ...


 I don't want fall


----------



## Aquari (Jul 6, 2016)

why wont anyone buy my wares ;-;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

"Can we just accept that?"

"Of course not. What am I saying...?"


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 6, 2016)

It's Too cloudy today... I can't work like this


----------



## namiieco (Jul 6, 2016)

when are we gonna run out of names in the world?


----------



## Peter (Jul 6, 2016)

oh god i think my iphone charger is dying it's getting the double chin


----------



## Aali (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm so hungry


----------



## Cudon (Jul 6, 2016)

The fact that black cats and dogs are adopted the least just due to their coloring.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 6, 2016)

Spoiler: just a rant about what's bothering me, i had to put this someplace just because i'm so done



i'm so tired of you making me hate myself. i hate myself and you just make me hate myself more with every hateful glare you give me, and every ****ing insult that spews from your lips. i hate myself because i could never hate you, because i love you. i would rather me be in your position than you, in a heartbeat i would change it... 
but yeah. i hate myself lol. and i'll continue to hate myself as long as you treat me this way. which will probs be forever lol!!!

~~~

also i swear these tricks be trying me i'm not dealing with it


----------



## Dim (Jul 6, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> The fact that black cats and dogs are adopted the least just due to their coloring.


My dog is black, although since she is small it's hard to see her with the lights off. :x


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 6, 2016)

the neikko species is horrible


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

I don't really want to go... I never feel like I belong. But I have no idea what to say :v


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 6, 2016)

Half of one of my cats was just found in a field being eaten by vultures. And another one of my cats has been gone a few days... I want to cry but I can't...just a pit in my stomach and I just want to sleep forever


----------



## moonford (Jul 6, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Half of one of my cats was just found in a field being eaten by vultures. And another one of my cats has been gone a few days... I want to cry but I can't...just a pit in my stomach and I just want to sleep forever



I'm so sorry for your loss. ;o;

My username annoys me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 6, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 6, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> The fact that black cats and dogs are adopted the least just due to their coloring.



Aw, that suck. My darling Pronto is pitch black and she's the sweetest thing ever.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Half of one of my cats was just found in a field being eaten by vultures. And another one of my cats has been gone a few days... I want to cry but I can't...just a pit in my stomach and I just want to sleep forever



I'm so sorry, that's awful news to hear. I hope your other cat returns soon.


----------



## Dim (Jul 6, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Half of one of my cats was just found in a field being eaten by vultures. And another one of my cats has been gone a few days... I want to cry but I can't...just a pit in my stomach and I just want to sleep forever


Awww that's heartbreaking!


----------



## jiny (Jul 6, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Half of one of my cats was just found in a field being eaten by vultures. And another one of my cats has been gone a few days... I want to cry but I can't...just a pit in my stomach and I just want to sleep forever



omg. i'm so sorry ;3;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

my eyes are dead wow

- - - Post Merge - - -

UMM SOMETHING JUST SCRATCHED MY WINDOW WHAT HELLO


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 6, 2016)

I keep getting ranted at to "you're never gonna change, you're always a loser, you'll be banned soon" on DeviantArt, and I've TRIED and SUCCEEDED to be as FRIENDLY as the site will allow. I need someone to look to for comfort...


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 7, 2016)

too many sharks hanging out at the beaches this summer


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm too lazy this week


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Half of one of my cats was just found in a field being eaten by vultures. And another one of my cats has been gone a few days... I want to cry but I can't...just a pit in my stomach and I just want to sleep forever



I'm so sorry ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

My head hurts and I should sleep but I miss my best friend even though I shouldn't because I know I care more about her than she does about me but I also miss another friend of mine who I'll never see in person again because she might be moving to England and she's going to a different high school than me and feelings suck heLp


----------



## Aquari (Jul 7, 2016)

why cant i just be cool already!?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Headache


----------



## Aquari (Jul 7, 2016)

i really want to release Bean into my room but what if she doesnt help with the problem ;-;


----------



## riummi (Jul 7, 2016)

i just finished relife and the second season won't be out for probably another year or so :c


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 7, 2016)

when people so readily replace u


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 7, 2016)

removed


----------



## moonford (Jul 7, 2016)

Finding Dory hasn't came out yet. ;o;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 7, 2016)

Only about a month until school starts for me eeep .-. and I wish my mom hadn't taken my 3ds away, and that I was still able to play on it. It's not like I'm going to blurt out my stinking address to people who I most likely don't know irl...I'm sure I would've been fine mom....


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

To cook something I don't want -.-


----------



## Cudon (Jul 7, 2016)

I bought doritos as a joke after realizing they're sold here in Finland and I actually really liked them. Now I wanna buy but the price for said doritos is ridiculous 2,50e for 170g????


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 7, 2016)

I have to resit an exam


----------



## Taj (Jul 7, 2016)

More Chipoltle

I think it's been 17 out of the past 24 days


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 7, 2016)

i have to get up at 7:45 am tomorrow  which is in       7 hrs n 46 minutes . im goign 2 die i have been waking up at 10 am for the past two weeks


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2016)

This site is so slow omfg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, more duplicate post glitches -__-


----------



## Aquari (Jul 7, 2016)

how dare she talk friendly to the enemy


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 7, 2016)

I hate that people hate me (/or just thinking people hate me idk) because mainly i''m like.. lmao? i don't give a **** i hate me too buddy, but at the same time i get super hurt and just want people to like me and its super pathetic lmao


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 7, 2016)

Getting rejected and stuff.

Great feeling..


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Sick of that plate


----------



## jiny (Jul 7, 2016)

i need 30 more tbt to afford that commission....


----------



## Aali (Jul 7, 2016)

my head hurts


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

I really hate plotting


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 7, 2016)

a lot of people have been abandoning me today for other things and people who are more "important" than i am. literally im always the third-wheel. nobody likes me


----------



## Licorice (Jul 7, 2016)

LIFE


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Blackout


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

How truly ironic. You don't even notice one right in front of you, do you?


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2016)

I've been biting my cheek by accident all day and now it's bugging the hell out of me. Just what I needed to get a good night's sleep!


----------



## Koden (Jul 8, 2016)

got my gums numbed hours ago and they still havent let up, ive drooled literally everywhere.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 8, 2016)

i want to eat cake but ive eaten too much today!!


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i want to eat cake but ive eaten too much today!!



This is me in a nutshell yesterday


----------



## Koden (Jul 8, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i want to eat cake but ive eaten too much today!!



never enough food. consume everything


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

When people don't like your avatar/signature that you paid $15 on.
Well at least I like it.


----------



## Crash (Jul 8, 2016)

cannot believe how rude some people are


----------



## Aquari (Jul 8, 2016)

why cant my sweet Mally be real, well, he'd hate my guts if he was but i dont care!!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 8, 2016)

2 days... Still plot resetting


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 8, 2016)

Too many social media posts about Pokemon Go. I know the game just came out so it's going to be like this though.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 8, 2016)

all this time i thought skarmory was a gen 3 pokemon


----------



## Daydream (Jul 8, 2016)

These people who are online but don't answer to my VMs


----------



## Daydream (Jul 8, 2016)

I just dropped my popsicle on the ground... *cries*


----------



## Aquari (Jul 8, 2016)

just a few more collectibles to sell and i'll have maybe enough for a mori!,


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 8, 2016)

Still got more more week at school :^(


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 8, 2016)

lol 27 dayssssss thats a lot.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 8, 2016)

Why can't I grow any ******* pink Tulips? Ugh.


----------



## Daydream (Jul 8, 2016)

It's now time to plot reset... yeaaaah


----------



## Aquari (Jul 8, 2016)

ugh i need a mori!


----------



## Daydream (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm not known for being patient, and a person is really pushing my limits


----------



## Koden (Jul 8, 2016)

alot of people i know made fun of me for loving pokemon and now i see them all over social media with that dumb app. GG


----------



## Sayomi-san (Jul 8, 2016)

People not telling me how they feel and just being really two faced about it, esspically on a forum I found very welcoming and loving.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 9, 2016)

Second night with horrible kinks in my neck, my bf was too sleepy to work them out this morning, hopefully I can get my mom or sister to help me tomorrow... =[


----------



## Cailey (Jul 9, 2016)

the fact that my baby decides to be insanely active from 10pm-2am every night kicking the crap out of me so I can't sleep comfortably.... love him to death but man it's uncomfortable sometimes.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 9, 2016)

Aaah I had a dream I got banned for a week because I paid for some thing when it bad already be claimed ;______;
Y mods


----------



## jiny (Jul 9, 2016)

i wanted a case for my phone. so i sent my dad a link of these then my mom buts in and says "oh she's going to get made fun of at school" "no one will want to be her friend if they see _that_ case on her phone" & other rude things i'd rather not say... my dad tries to step up for me and says "she wants a phone case like that, i'll buy her one like that" but my mom just insults.


----------



## boujee (Jul 9, 2016)

I want cheese but I'll get heart burn from late night snacking


----------



## tae (Jul 9, 2016)

kianli said:


> i wanted a case for my phone. so i sent my dad a link of these then my mom buts in and says "oh she's going to get made fun of at school" "no one will want to be her friend if they see _that_ case on her phone" & other rude things i'd rather not say... my dad tries to step up for me and says "she wants a phone case like that, i'll buy her one like that" but my mom just insults.




I feel you, when I still lived with my dad he once asked me if I wanted him to mail order me a Korean idol for Christmas. I know he was trying to be funny but it was gross and disgusting to see him dehumanize someone like that. I hope you get your phone case!  the pink one with floral patterned BTS is cute imo. ~ 




/// 
I wanna sleep but I'm wide awake and it's 3:30 am almost.


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2016)

I have a really bad headache right now someone HeLp


----------



## tae (Jul 9, 2016)

heartbreaker said:


> I have a really bad headache right now someone HeLp



drink water and turn off your computer / phone. the bright stimulant isn't helping you. take something if it's that bad, advil, ibuprofen, tylenol, excedrin maybe.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 9, 2016)

i really just want my family to go away, i want to be alone but they just cant

must be becaue im too cool ;-;


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 9, 2016)

I want to grow my hair a bit i want to be one of those guys long hair but at the same time no & i'm scared to so maybe in 2 or 3 years or something


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 9, 2016)

Spoiler: me @ myself


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 9, 2016)

people who come @ me for no reason


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 9, 2016)

kianli said:


> i wanted a case for my phone. so i sent my dad a link of these then my mom buts in and says "oh she's going to get made fun of at school" "no one will want to be her friend if they see _that_ case on her phone" & other rude things i'd rather not say... my dad tries to step up for me and says "she wants a phone case like that, i'll buy her one like that" but my mom just insults.



OH MY GOSH I WANT THEM ALL //dies

If I saw someone with one of those cases I would want to be their friend xD

And yeah, I have the same thing but the problem's with my dad and not my mum. That's why I'm asking her if I can buy the Young Forever album instead  of my dad ;D


----------



## jiny (Jul 9, 2016)

why is the name tony everywhere..... i hate that name now bc of what happened. ):


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm trying to sell villagers, but people PM me saying they want them, then they send me back a message saying "Oh I'm going to be busy for the next couple of hours give her to someone else", I can wait a couple of hours because no one else wants the villager but if you go offline and send me a message like that, what am I going to do? Hold it and you possibly outting, or giving them away and missing out on the tbt.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

My parents.... how I really wanna get out


----------



## Locket (Jul 9, 2016)

My brother just threw the kitten in the hallway because we told him to leave her alone :'(


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 9, 2016)

i want to be in a relationship but i dont have enough time to commit to one. ugh


----------



## vel (Jul 9, 2016)

getting more tbt is so hard ://


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm saving for an animated avatar but I'm poor in TBT XD


----------



## jiny (Jul 9, 2016)

agh they were only together for 7 episodes then they break up?????????? wtf?????


----------



## Mints (Jul 9, 2016)

my stomach has been hurting on and off for the past week and honestly i don't even know how to fix it. someone pls help.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 9, 2016)

oh my god he's such a ****boy im dying


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

Someone *****ed at me who was pissed that I ate the rest of the cake when it's my birthday because they wanted to take some home for someone who's not even there birthday.
What.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 9, 2016)

Pulling the plaster off hurt more than the actual injury lmao


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

All the noises when I was trying to take a nap


----------



## jiny (Jul 9, 2016)

i hate how i try to tell my dad something then he takes it as an insult & starts yelling at me


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 10, 2016)

I made too much spaghetti this was a mistake


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Sneezing idk why


----------



## Locket (Jul 10, 2016)

rip these white underwear

Why can't I have more underwear? These white ones don't need to suffer!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

4:26am
Yup still awake


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 10, 2016)

A person is here bugging me about his friend who is in the hotel, who has a note on his room to not call his room or let anybody call his room, or let anybody know he's there. So he keeps coming up asking me what room his buddy is in and I can't tell him legally and he's like "Oh yeah I see, just going to do the bare minimum to help me, yeah that's great" and then he's saying his friend's in a room number we don't even have and I'm like "Well it's not that room because it doesn't exist" and he's like "but you can't tell me which one? or call him?" and I keep telling him no, he tried talking to security but one of the security guards said the make believe room he said it was does exist so now he doesn't believe me and he keeps bothering me getting all angry.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 10, 2016)

I've been so obsessed with Pok?mon Go that I even had a dream of it last night, woke up early, and couldn't fall back asleep because I couldn't stop thinking about it.

HELP


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jul 10, 2016)

Being sick the past few days has really messed up my sleeping schedule. I really want to sleep right now but at the same time I want to stay up to fix my sleep schedule. Main problem is I have almost nothing to do to keep me occupied that won't make me sleepy; not to mention coffee and energy drinks don't do a thing for me.


----------



## Daydream (Jul 10, 2016)

It's been raining for three days, at least I'm stuck at work


----------



## namiieco (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't want to leave my school ;v;


----------



## jiny (Jul 10, 2016)

the tbt banner makes me sad


----------



## Tensu (Jul 10, 2016)

Why did the banner change? I'm depressed now.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 10, 2016)

A lot of jetlag.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 10, 2016)

Azure said:


> Why did the banner change? I'm depressed now.



What? Do you not like Iwata? That sounds a bit mean.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 10, 2016)

feel like eating but im too lazy to get up


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 10, 2016)

Wait wait wait it's tomorrow? I thought I had more time! **** UMM what am I going to do


----------



## boujee (Jul 10, 2016)

so you want to be love but in a abusive way?

my god


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 10, 2016)

I follow Nintendo news stuff on twitter and they keep going on about Pokemon go and saying it even passed tinder downloads.  Whatever that is.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 10, 2016)

Ugh I feel so bad letting them down like that. I seriously thought it was next week, I didn't plan on it. :/// I feel like this could be a great opportunity, but I'm so afraid to go... And for that long...? I don't like interactionnnnn


----------



## riummi (Jul 10, 2016)

feeling so confused and unmotivated argh
bet i'll get rejected by the only good colleges that offer my major


----------



## acnl t (Jul 10, 2016)

emotionally drained


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 10, 2016)

AWW I FEEL BAD THEY'RE SO NICE BUT I CAN'T :<<<<<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, well they understand... thank uuuuuuuuu that let go some of my worry


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 10, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> What? Do you not like Iwata? That sounds a bit mean.



probably sad because it's a reminder that he's dead, not sad because they don't like him, but idk


----------



## Seroja (Jul 10, 2016)

I have no discipline :/


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

I almost broke my hips


----------



## Daydream (Jul 10, 2016)

When I try to be as kind as possible but people don't give a ****...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 10, 2016)

why can't people be mature for just one night

trashing ac:nl discord servers isn't funny, fyi :/


----------



## Kanaa (Jul 10, 2016)

feeling really unmotivated and lazy towards productive activities but then wasting my time playing games when i really should be devoting my time towards studying more? 
hm i guess i'm not feeling accomplished


----------



## vel (Jul 11, 2016)

after 2-3 hours of surfing the 'net, i still can't find a sig or avatar i'm completely happy with.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 11, 2016)

I HAD ANOTHER DREAM WHERE I POSTED A PIC IN THE WDYLL THREAD AND THE MODS BANNED ME FOR "SHOWING TOO MUCH LEG"

MY LEGS WEREN'T EVEN IN THE PICTURE ;____;


----------



## N a t (Jul 11, 2016)

I can't decide on a pattern for my line up, I have purchased so many freaking flowers xD


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

i just noticed that i ALWAYS cough after laughing, and its always a wheezing cough too


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

My hips and back bones hurt to much


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 11, 2016)

im dyign i need to get my   life together lmaoooo i keep jumping between different self destructive behaviours maybe i should ??? idk ?? chill tf out ?? lol idk


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

grandma on mom's side like please stfu..and one of my dresses broke bleh

- - - Post Merge - - -

also tbt please stop giving me banana ads wtf


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 11, 2016)

you're such a horrible *****. willing to betray your friends for money and now you've betrayed me as well. you like begging for money huh? just like a stray dog, you beg desperately to keep yourself pathetically alive.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 11, 2016)

i got my package today but the item was faulty and they don't wanna give me a refund :/


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm so tired that i cant sleep, how is that even possible lmao


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 11, 2016)

short notice plans / change of plans kill me


----------



## Cudon (Jul 11, 2016)

Wtf ppl apparently have been using Pokemon GO spots for robbing? ****ed up. 

So tempted to dl PGO to see if there are any spots on this island that my cottage is on. It's a nice place but I'm still locked up on pc rn like the idiot I am. I'd feel bad for dling PGO unofficially though since it causes unaccounted for traffic for others.. I'm here once a year thoo..


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm always having trouble finding the 4th fossil when ever I'm digging them up.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 11, 2016)

Wanna catch pokemon but weather is gross right now :^(


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

i really should stop drinking lemonade


----------



## Mao (Jul 11, 2016)

grade 6 piano exam is tomorrow and im so nervous help


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 11, 2016)

Spoiler:  :^



wen ppl blame victims of abuse 4 teh abuse ....,. do they realize that victims do that more than enough already like l m a  o i get it you love being *******s and w/e but Damn that's taking it a bit too far isnt it lmao???


----------



## Irelia (Jul 11, 2016)

I just started health class, and it sucks. The kids in it are so loud and annoying, and I know nobody there.
ahhh I've just been sitting by myself... how depressing ):


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

i dont wanna go with my mom and her amiga to that stupid sing along show tomorrow like frick i hardly know the artists except for like one also i don't wanna sit there all day listening to em gossiping like mad ugh


----------



## Cudon (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm such a ****ing wuss. I'm getting uncomfortable while playing ZTD for long periods of time cuz the atmosphere gets to me and it really shouldn't since ZTD isn't that creepy of a game, yet there I am with my hair standing waiting for the jumpscare that won't happen.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

Dad stop being so freaking picky with this **** or let me pay it myself? It's my phone stuff I can easily pay whatever 15 bucks or whatever it's gonna cost after now I'm not gonna bother looking up some extra crap because your shady company crap.


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm out of pokeballs and there is 0 pokestops in my country.. Why?! T-T my life is ruined plus all the pokemon i catched are mostly dat rat pokemon(sry forgot name), zubat, doduo and weedle -.-


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 11, 2016)

I've had awful toothache for a while now and it's just getting worse, I think it's my wisdom teeth. choosing to get my lip re-pierced when my mouth is already super sore probably wasn't the smartest idea either


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

My bones in the hips and back are still hurting


----------



## duckvely (Jul 11, 2016)

the weather


----------



## Daydream (Jul 11, 2016)

My neighbors making so much noise


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

i want more soda, but self control too OP, plz nerf


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 11, 2016)

removed


----------



## mogyay (Jul 11, 2016)

my personality sucks and i don't know how to change it. i'm not interesting or funny and i'm jealous of people where it comes naturally. i'll probably edit this in shame later but right now it's 2am and i'm having a crisis


----------



## piske (Jul 11, 2016)

my head is killing me ; v ;


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

ive been so obsessed with my chest, i need to stop lol


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 12, 2016)

I've had this lump in my armpit for a while and now it's grown considerably since yesterday. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> I've had this lump in my armpit for a while and now it's grown considerably since yesterday. :/



dude, go check that out if you never had it before :0


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 12, 2016)

Sheila said:


> dude, go check that out if you never had it before :0



Yeah, it's probably nothing but why take any chances?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Yeah, it's probably nothing but why take any chances?



better be safe than sorry imo so yea

also rip i want more kirby amiibos


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't feel like sleeping, but at the same time not sleeping is bad for my health, and I also don't want to be all cranky and sleepy all day.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

i want all the streetpass mii crap send help ://


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

Several thing
1) I'm hungry and want pizza but I can't be bothered to move.
2) I can't find my phone and need to top it up.
3) I want pokemon go


----------



## namiieco (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't like braces


----------



## Cudon (Jul 12, 2016)

My mother is such an idiot. She keeps claiming that she has Diabetes 2 and considering that it's apparently a family thing she might actually have it. However, she doesn't have any insulin on her. Whenever I ask her about why she has no insulin she says that she opted out and will instead avoid the things that she can't eat. As far as I'm aware she's not really doing it and I doubt she's intelligent enough to understand what she needs to avoid. She's going to end up ****ing herself over due to her stupidity. Her diabetes will be untreated and iirc that can lead to blindness, loss of limbs etc. What a stupid bimbo.

She also loves claiming that she has other medical things when she obviously doesn't and it's really ****ing annoying. You do not have ****ing migraines do you even know what a migraine is?? You wouldn't be slightly discomforted if you had a ****ing migraine, you'd be annoyed by sound, light, everything yet she uses migraines as a way to shut someone off, ''oh youre giving me a migraine stop talking about smth I don't like''

What a stupid stupid *****. I'm ashamed to be related to her.


----------



## N a t (Jul 12, 2016)

I was so positive my friend told me that there was a group outing planned for today, and I asked to come and was told it was fine, and here it is today, nothing's happening apparently, and nobody knows what I'm talking about and now I sound like a lunatic or something that imagined all of it


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> My mother is such an idiot. She keeps claiming that she has Diabetes 2 and considering that it's apparently a family thing she might actually have it. However, she doesn't have any insulin on her. Whenever I ask her about why she has no insulin she says that she opted out and will instead avoid the things that she can't eat. As far as I'm aware she's not really doing it and I doubt she's intelligent enough to understand what she needs to avoid. She's going to end up ****ing herself over due to her stupidity. Her diabetes will be untreated and iirc that can lead to blindness, loss of limbs etc. What a stupid bimbo.
> 
> She also loves claiming that she has other medical things when she obviously doesn't and it's really ****ing annoying. You do not have ****ing migraines do you even know what a migraine is?? You wouldn't be slightly discomforted if you had a ****ing migraine, you'd be annoyed by sound, light, everything yet she uses migraines as a way to shut someone off, ''oh youre giving me a migraine stop talking about smth I don't like''
> 
> What a stupid stupid *****. I'm ashamed to be related to her.



Maybe you should tell her all of this instead of bit**ing behind her back. 
And don't forget to tell her she's an idiot and your ashamed to be related to her. c;


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm seeing senpai in about 3 weeks for the first time out of school and idk how she'll react. It's also a job so we'll be there for about 2 hours.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

No lights in a movie theater
What kind of  movie theater doesn't have a plant


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Umm why do you even want to see me after all this time. I mean yes you are fun to hang out but all we do is like play games and well before I got a bf sure we had some fun time with that stuff but tbh you never want to, idek go outside or do something and we don't really have the same interests anymore let alone that connection anyways.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also mom stop being a hypocrite, I think you had quite some drunk parties when you were my age. Also you don't need to take responsibility. I simply forgot to had some water in between the wines and it happens to everyone, plus I don't drink red wine that often, sometimes if we have a beef but I prefer beer or just alcoholic soda stuff.

You don't have to act like a chicken mom just because you think it's good, shove you parenting up your lady parts.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 12, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Maybe you should tell her all of this instead of bit**ing behind her back.
> And don't forget to tell her she's an idiot and your ashamed to be related to her. c;


I've told her quite a few times that she's an idiot when it comes to stuff like that, however she is not one to listen. Telling her that I'm ashamed of being related to her would also bring up way more problems than it would good. She is an unstable woman and I rely on her to give me a roof over my head. Also am I not allowed to vent or something?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Goddamnit I miss you way too much.. hell I even miss your brother shouting while playing his games and your mother waking us up and stuff ugh. get back sooooooonnnnn well another 12 days ****it.


----------



## piske (Jul 12, 2016)

feeling lonely and unloved ; v ; also pretty unappreciated by my family even though I'm helping them a lot right now~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

So much trade please stop


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm really hungry and there's literally nothing to eat in this house. I'm super tempted to spend some of my saving money on pizza.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

might just give my games away no point in trading them in lol well might go to that independent store and ask **** but yee

also bathtub clogged again hoorays


----------



## Aquari (Jul 13, 2016)

i wanna kick that oni's *** but my team isnt leveled enough ;-;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

My back still hurts


----------



## tearypastel (Jul 13, 2016)

i just split my lip and i don't know where my lip balm is rip


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

random headache wooooo


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 13, 2016)

Sheila said:


> random headache wooooo



Oh I hate those. 


That when I'm finally online to do transactions for my Wishlist stuff no one is on XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Oh I hate those.
> 
> 
> That when I'm finally online to do transactions for my Wishlist stuff no one is on XD



ye same i had a few painkillers though so hopefully it will piss off soon enough :3


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 13, 2016)

Mosquitos. They're everywhere. Even in my pants.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Mosquitos. They're everywhere. Even in my pants.



ewww that sounds gross. 

also feel the coffee bern


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 13, 2016)

I pulled a muscle doing squats too fast in my soccer practice Dx


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

My dad get mad at me now
Because I fall too much 
It's not my fault


----------



## piske (Jul 13, 2016)

work. I'm sick but I'm still being bothered about it. so annoying.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 13, 2016)

My parents keep reading my texts smh. So annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

the creme fraiche we had was moldy so i had to go buy new sour milk ahah rip wallet


----------



## namiieco (Jul 13, 2016)

these braces are really killing me


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 13, 2016)

it's so hot out :s


----------



## Mao (Jul 13, 2016)

this sounds horrible... but my friend won't leave me alone. she texts me every day at least twice a day even though i see her at school for 7 hours?!? i have exams but i can't revise because of her im going crazy ahh


----------



## jiny (Jul 13, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> My parents keep reading my texts smh. So annoying.



same! it's super annoying because they ask "who's __? who's ___" smfh

i'm drastically out of dA points but i can't pay with rlc gdi

and ffs if i hear the name "tony" one more time i will cry my eyes Out


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> My parents keep reading my texts smh. So annoying.



uh why do they do that  i'd flip if mine did besides it's not their business all people in my contacts are only people i know irl so


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 13, 2016)

i accidentallly got into ace discourse ****ing shoot me rn Also the offer from last night still stands i will pay almost 7k tbt if u just literally kill me rn Thx hmu


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

ew so there was a giant beetle in the bathroom ew how did it even get thereeeee fml


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

what the hell another beetle littler sods stop crashing here .. well this one came from outside cause we had the balcony open but still why


----------



## jiny (Jul 13, 2016)

fanwars man.....


----------



## Cudon (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm going to miss playing Zero Time Dilemma so bad.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 13, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm really hungry and there's literally nothing to eat in this house. I'm super tempted to spend some of my saving money on pizza.



This still applies to me right now.

Also there's a big ass cockroach in my kitchen.


----------



## Locket (Jul 13, 2016)

i get it

i'm the worst artist ever because i dont get your art done

**** goes on in life that I can't help


guess that i'm the worst person now


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 13, 2016)

the air conditioning comes through right below my desk and whenever its on i get so cold in my room and i have to close the vent but it's sO hard to close and it hurts my fingers when i try to spin the thingy to close the thing because its really stuck but when its too hot and i want the air conditioning in my room i have to spin the thingy again and AUGGGHH


----------



## Aquari (Jul 13, 2016)

i want a dog so bad ;-;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm tired of seeing the same ad for Nerve over and over uuugh


----------



## Daydream (Jul 13, 2016)

The heat is killing me like if I was an elder ugh


----------



## Daydream (Jul 13, 2016)

I still can't get over people who are online but don't answer to my VMs... I find it SO disrespectful.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 14, 2016)

I had another dream where I was writing like a journal or something by making a TBT thread,  but I wasn't intending on posting it at all.......then I accidently posted it....=_____________=

I quickly went and changed the text to "ignore" but the title was still there. Then I had a load of people commenting **** like "tf", "please no", "nightmares you are so ****ed up", "you're so cringey" and stuff lmao

At least I didn't get banned like in my past 2 TBT dreams


----------



## Aquari (Jul 14, 2016)

benkei plz ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2016)

i want the FE:A 3ds xl but bruh i shouldn't


----------



## jiny (Jul 14, 2016)

i'm hungry but everyone is asleep and i don't want to wake them up


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 14, 2016)

...W-well maybe it needs to charge, right? I was having it full blast that that's probably what did it... right?

...R-right?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 14, 2016)

My games.. I wanna kill them


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 14, 2016)

my garbage ****ing annoying awful ****ty unfair life. 
and also the mental breakdown i'm having right now lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## aericell (Jul 14, 2016)

I found a really cute doll but it's from Taobao and I can't understand anything


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm desperate for season 2 of miracoulus tales of ladybug and chat noir

I want to see them now


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 14, 2016)

No one hear her tears
No one see those tears
How much they are suffering
Yet they still walk
Only when hiding
They cried what they need to
How much pain and suffering. .
They just feel like dying.... to ease the pain
Or forget the world that made them suffer....


----------



## Aquari (Jul 14, 2016)

i have to wait until tomorrow to use the crank-a-kai again, and its not even guaranteed that i'll get the yokai(s) i want, also i need to find a robonyan for my team but hes so damn rare not to mention the rngesus in this game hates the living **** out of me ;-;


----------



## piske (Jul 14, 2016)

when I get stressed I clench my jaw really hard, I don't even notice that I'm doing it. now it's so sore and it hurts ;___;


----------



## vel (Jul 15, 2016)

don't ask me to help you with something when you're going to reject what i say bc i don't know the concept. that's why you tell me the freaking prompt and maybe i can help you


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 15, 2016)

wHAT IS WITH THESE DREAMS I HAVE ABOUT TBT EVERY ****ING NIGHT 

This time I made like 7 alts and made them all join a group together. Then I was like "oh **** I'll get banned if they find out. Maybe if I just pretend they're my sisters it'll be ok"
I was panicking like **** and logging them all off my 7 computers ;____;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

lol mom can you stop keeping track of my periods smh


----------



## piske (Jul 15, 2016)

can't sleep. stressed from work. stomach doesn't feel well either.


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2016)

I took s bunch of sleeping pills and now I feel weird and apparently if I take too much I could wind up in a coma and I took like 7


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

damn you nintendo so you cant do backwards transfer uuuuuuuuwww


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm sick and I missed out on my art trip because of it.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 15, 2016)

i have a doctors appointment in a few hours and i really need to ask smething but i'm super scared, ive been making and canceling appointments about this since december or so, so i really need to go this time. i feel like im going to die either way lmao but drinking at noon to get me through the nerves and **** but if i don't get the answer i want thats it over tbh


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 15, 2016)

I haven't slept well in five years and nothing feels real and everything glows


----------



## mogyay (Jul 15, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> i have a doctors appointment in a few hours and i really need to ask smething but i'm super scared, ive been making and canceling appointments about this since december or so, so i really need to go this time. i feel like im going to die either way lmao but drinking at noon to get me through the nerves and **** but if i don't get the answer i want thats it over tbh



good luck <3 i hope they can help you! i'm sorry to hear that you're having a tough time, that sucks


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

I wonder it you like copy all your data to the pc and stuff then copy it back over or do you have to manually contact Nintendo to move all the rubbish over? o.o


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 15, 2016)

planning to wait until the end if part 4 and then read the manga
But that's gonna be awhile

I dunno what to do with myself im trash pls don't hurt me


----------



## jiny (Jul 15, 2016)

my mom made me go to sleep at 9:45 pm and since my sleep schedule is ****ed up i woke up at 12:57 am thinking it was pm... i had trouble going back to sleep after that


----------



## vel (Jul 15, 2016)

sometimes i just want to get a cool avatar and sig that matches


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 15, 2016)

mogyay said:


> good luck <3 i hope they can help you! i'm sorry to hear that you're having a tough time, that sucks



thank you!! i just went and it didn't go good but i'm okay now so it's fine


----------



## namiieco (Jul 15, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> thank you!! i just went and it didn't go good but i'm okay now so it's fine


good to hear that you're fine now


----------



## Daydream (Jul 15, 2016)

Why do I feal light-headed


----------



## namiieco (Jul 15, 2016)

I think I ate too much sushi and I really want a cross ain't right now but I think I'll save it for tomorrow because it's late now ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2016)

stupid period o well at least it's not as much this time?? still hurts but yeah i need to wait until august to get the bc because they are closed during july/holiday weeks :/


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 15, 2016)

The crazy girl invited herself on MY trip today. I'm scared that she may do something to me in public.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 15, 2016)

i cant stop binging vsauce


----------



## Aquari (Jul 15, 2016)

im nearing the end of the game ;-;

guess i'll just have to go back to my try-hard profile and finish catching all the yokai, i also have a bone to pick with the black-ogre


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 15, 2016)

honestly having a parent who doesn't fluently speak english when living in america sucks pretty hard sometimes like wtf are u gonna do when i move away


----------



## jiny (Jul 15, 2016)

I finally got my end of year test results in the mail. I passed one test, but failed the other one. My mom was reading them & she was like "oh my god", "you're going to repeat", "how could you be so dumb", "were you even trying?" is2g I ******* tried my best, but I still ******* failed. Of course it was math too. Math is not my strongpoint, no matter how hard I try, and my mom just tells me I'm stupid. Not even anything to make me feel better about myself. I worried about passing to the next grade this whole time I've been on summer vacation and she tells me "why do u care now?" Um, I cared this whole time, I just never showed it. Of course she assumes! Now I've been crying in my room since I got the results because all my friends passed their tests. I'll just see them around the halls while they're in the grade higher than me. My dad even made fun of me. Now my parents are talking about divorcing. Could this day get any worse?


----------



## Cudon (Jul 15, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> im nearing the end of the game ;-;
> 
> guess i'll just have to go back to my try-hard profile and finish catching all the yokai, i also have a bone to pick with the black-ogre


Hf with the one guy you need to get through streetpass. http://yokaiwatchfans.com/wiki/Pandanoko :xx


----------



## riummi (Jul 15, 2016)

why does my dad have to annoy the heck out of me and threaten to slap me for being annoyed when he keeps questioning me? it's not my fault you're kind of slow with these things and why do you always choose the worst time to ask me things???


----------



## vel (Jul 15, 2016)

why why why why do people like putting down other people when they can't judge themselves? like ok you aren't that gr8 either sweatie back the **** off and stop spreading crap about me when it aint true thank ( :


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

I wanna turn on my air but it's not 9pm


----------



## N a t (Jul 15, 2016)

Almost every egg I've hatched on Pok?mon Go has been really lame, and it takes a ton of walking, and I'm outta shape XD


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

My thumbs since I bought a new bluetooth mouse and it took a while for me to pop it out the plastic case as the box said.

Hopefully it is worth it when I begin using it on my laptop in a while, I mean, what type of bluetooth appliance isn't sold fully charged?.


----------



## Crash (Jul 15, 2016)

Spoiler



this is dumb but I just got home from the beach and my friend posted a picture of me on instagram/fb that she thinks is really pretty but I feel like it's so unflattering and gross but I don't wanna make a scene about it lmao I hate how I look soooo much


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 15, 2016)

My right pointer finger hurts sooooo bad. I was playing with my dog yesterday who has a huge head/mouth and I had the toy she wanted and she lunged for the toy as I was bringing it closer to her face and my hand collided with her mouth. Hard. 

I basically "punched" her the way things went down lmao she was totally fine and didn't seem like it hurt her in any way and she was still ready to play with me but my finger was dying after she hit it and it still hurts like a *****


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 16, 2016)

something is seriously wrong with me haha


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

hahah so nintendo differs that much. because the swedish one is all like transfer all you want p much but US i like noooo bud no reversal transfers like bruh go suck a duck


----------



## Aquari (Jul 16, 2016)

just finished my salad and i want to eat my chips, but i dont at the same time ;-;


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 16, 2016)

im ded but only mentally


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 16, 2016)

Gosh every time I think I have a new follower on Tumblr it's a porn blog. I have to click on it to block them too which sucks because I get to see all the stuff they posted. I wish there was a way for them to get that under control.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> im ded but only mentally



my tum is ded. o well that time of the month


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

My 14- year old pug loves to snuggle, but she smells so bad I don't snuggle with her that often. 
Also, I don't own a cat because of her . At least my dog is cute.


----------



## piske (Jul 16, 2016)

if people are late to meeting me, that's fine, things happen. but I can't stand it when someone doesn't tell me they'll be late or they say something after they're already late. like I would have left later then too!!!!! ~_~


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 16, 2016)

Getting to that point to where I'm looking at my computer screen way too much and my eyes are feeling somewhat groggy


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2016)

nintendo better help me with this **** now or im gonna go up there with an egg


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Something was in my foot.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Something was in my foot.


in? w0t


----------



## jiny (Jul 16, 2016)

uGh do not break up i am starting to hate this drama things keep getting worse ....


----------



## jiny (Jul 16, 2016)

the gaia avi builder is still down gdi


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 16, 2016)

removed


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 16, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Gosh every time I think I have a new follower on Tumblr it's a porn blog. I have to click on it to block them too which sucks because I get to see all the stuff they posted. I wish there was a way for them to get that under control.



me too.. like I get 5 new followers a day and they're all those spam porn blogs? It's as bad as those game messages a while bacj I hate it

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> im ded but only mentally



/same rlly badly


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 16, 2016)

my friends are pissing me off to no end i'm honestly so tired of having to beg ppl to do stuff with me!


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 16, 2016)

list of bugs/whatevr i hate: 
pretty much all of them tbh But
ticks
mosquitos
wasps
ants
spiders
anything that goes in my house or on my body just gtfo


----------



## Cudon (Jul 16, 2016)

There are literally 0 pokemon at my cottage. Not even by the sea.


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

My life.


----------



## xara (Jul 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> My life.



Relatable


----------



## jiny (Jul 16, 2016)

o/


----------



## jiny (Jul 16, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Gosh every time I think I have a new follower on Tumblr it's a porn blog. I have to click on it to block them too which sucks because I get to see all the stuff they posted. I wish there was a way for them to get that under control.



same. i block them too they're weird.........


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 16, 2016)

my ankles hurt so bad that it hurts when i walk it's because i wear those insoles that make me taller but honestly its worth it i hate my height so much


----------



## Aquari (Jul 16, 2016)

theres a small cut on the tip of my tounge, its so annoying ;-;


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm sad and I don't know why?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 16, 2016)

I just realised I'll be working for every single weekend... Until the beginning of September.


----------



## jiny (Jul 16, 2016)

is2g it's still Not working

if it doesn't work tomorrow i'll flip my ****


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 16, 2016)

promised myself to go to bed early and here i am at 11:00 PM gg


----------



## Aquari (Jul 16, 2016)

finally got a snartle but hes lvl 20, i was able to boost him up to lvl 30, but he needs to be lvl 38+

now i need to see where i can get some holy exporbs


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 16, 2016)

the time as usual, i always stay up this late but i feel like **** just sitting here at 4am


----------



## Albuns (Jul 16, 2016)

That Dragon, Cancer.
Why, oh why. I haven't cried so deeply or so long in years.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 16, 2016)

i somehow cut my thumb on the metal cutter thing on the wax-paper box, how is that even possible ;-;


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 17, 2016)

6am ))))


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2016)

why do other high schoolers look so old?? im so confused


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 17, 2016)

Tired of other people taking out their frustrations on me


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

had to switch benkei for snartle but snartle is a few levels off, and i have no way of leveling him up unless i grind for a few hours


----------



## raeepow (Jul 17, 2016)

Jacob Sartorius is famous and rich for the worst reasons. Also, I'm hungry and I want cereal but it's 2:58 A.M. and there's no milk


----------



## xara (Jul 17, 2016)

I want food but my stomach hates me


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

also why is nintendo closed on weekends aha


----------



## Locket (Jul 17, 2016)

I wanna sleep but music and my phone is awesome


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

ummm mom stop being stupid

like no you don't want my period cramps rather than being moody.. 

well if you do have fun at work functioning properly since you refuse to take painkillers lmaooo


----------



## moonford (Jul 17, 2016)

Okay imagine there's flies everywhere in your house and Sia is in the background singing "Their still flying, Their still flying...Some many Flies, So Many Flies!" - Sia alive parody.


----------



## xara (Jul 17, 2016)

I did something I shouldn't have and now I think my friends hate me


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 17, 2016)

My dad said we could go to Tokyo but now he's saying it's too expensive :^(

I'm not sure I'd really want to go with him anyway


----------



## boujee (Jul 17, 2016)

Associate: I had this wonderful dream last night 
Me: Ohh. What was it about?
Associate: *writes five paragraphs of having a attraction to a old man; age gap
Me: oh wow, should have minded my business, huh?


I'm a weirdo magnet


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

i tried to go to sleep early but i couldnt, and as soon as i reopen my laptop i start to feel sleepy, but jokes on you, brain, im not going to sleep


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 17, 2016)

noooOOOOOooo why
dangit


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm hungry but there's nothing to eat atm :c


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 17, 2016)

Pokemon ;-;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 17, 2016)

"my mom's dead so i found a new one, she's a cat"

plot at its finest


----------



## xara (Jul 17, 2016)

Friends hate me and are avoiding me and it's my fault


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 17, 2016)

Im worried my boyfriend is cheating on me


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> My mother forced me to let her cut my dead ends and tried to force me to dye it a color I haven't dyed it in a year. She overcut my ****ing hair too, It's about shoulder length now instead of mid bust. You'd think at 17 I'd be allowed to have control over my own ****ing hair. I am so ****ing insulted at how she feels like she has control over my ****ing looks and personality.


i feel - my mom got so mad at me for dying my hair dark brown...not even that different from my natural black hair?? She said she would even disown me if I did it again...wtf??


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 17, 2016)

if only i could have 5 images in my sig cri


----------



## jiny (Jul 17, 2016)

don't break up don't break up don't break up


----------



## jiny (Jul 17, 2016)

there's literally no food here


----------



## boujee (Jul 17, 2016)

At least tell me what's wrong but noo keep ignoring me 
Now if I don't give a single *** about your feelings or problems then I'm a b


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 17, 2016)

i cannot draw the shape of people's faces/heads for the life of me. i'm fine with facial features but when i have to the outline first of the person then its just noooope


----------



## jiny (Jul 17, 2016)

my mom wants to take me to a juvenile correction facility how nice 

she wants me gone for the whole year she said 

am i really that bad that she wants me gone??? hmm........


----------



## Akira-chan (Jul 17, 2016)

i wanna fade away right now, i just dot wanna be here.


but whatever.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

goddam bug on my plant, first they invade my window and now theyre targeting my plants, little do these littles ***** know, i have febreeze and spiders as my weapons of mass destruction


----------



## jiny (Jul 17, 2016)

can the name tony stop appearing every chance it gets pls thx.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

My room is pretty dang disorganized


----------



## Locket (Jul 17, 2016)

kianli said:


> can the name tony stop appearing every chance it gets pls thx.



My phone says this when I type I got: "I got (crushes name here)" gomputer corrects to home uterus

My kitty farted in my room
And I want food but i don't wanna make it


----------



## Radda (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm honestly wondering why people buy adopts and just not create their own.


----------



## riummi (Jul 18, 2016)

Radda said:


> I'm honestly wondering why people buy adopts and just not create their own.



its hard to put your ideas onto paper sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

omg can you like reply??? i sent from the correct email since i checked my settings noooooow reply pls


----------



## Cudon (Jul 18, 2016)

Radda said:


> I'm honestly wondering why people buy adopts and just not create their own.


I think it might be cuz some people have trouble creating OC's due to their lack of artistic skill or something? Prob the same reason as to why people use ****ty dress-up game things to make OC's too, but I dunno, I don't get it either. Don't think I'll ever understand why someone would make an OC they just get art of.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

merda sempre...

so theoretically if you remove the dbs files it culd work ...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

I forgot my glasses -.- that a 3 time that happens to me
And I hurt my finger with a pin -.-

Eso pasa por que querian que yo advansara -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

google, vai-te foder por favor...


----------



## Aquari (Jul 18, 2016)

im tired but i dont want to sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> I forgot my glasses -.- that a 3 time that happens to me
> And I hurt my finger with a pin -.-
> 
> Eso pasa por que querian que yo advansara -.-



que pasa? :0

anyways soo gonna try this wish me luck amigos..


----------



## Daydream (Jul 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


> que pasa? :0
> 
> anyways soo gonna try this wish me luck amigos..



I have no idea what you're talkig about, pero buena suerte!

Nothing is bothering me at the moment, which is VERY rare! *celebrates*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

Pixr said:


> I have no idea what you're talkig about, pero buena suerte!
> 
> Nothing is bothering me at the moment, which is VERY rare! *celebrates*



gracias.. y mi 3ds ><

congrats bro i just wish nintendo would stop encrypting certain thing. bruh.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 18, 2016)

so i dressed for the hot weather, y'know shorts and a non black shirt and **** to go out and hit up some pokestops with my sibs and it suddenly starts raining really really heavily, yay.


----------



## Bellrich (Jul 18, 2016)

nintendo hasnt emailed me the confirmation to link my old nnid to my new 3ds bc i irresponsibly broke it in half

iTS BEEN aN ENTIrE 20 HOURS!!!!!!!111!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


> que pasa? :0
> 
> anyways soo gonna try this wish me luck amigos..



Lo que pasa es que mis padres se creen que yo soy rapida
Y pues yo advanzando se me olvido mis espejuelos y veo todo borroso


----------



## Aquari (Jul 18, 2016)

oh gosh im running out of games to play


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Lo que pasa es que mis padres se creen que yo soy rapida
> Y pues yo advanzando se me olvido mis espejuelos y veo todo borroso



aha, entender :v  divertirse jajaja


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Waiting on food and 5% battery great -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

****ing screws come off please ahh -w-


----------



## Daydream (Jul 18, 2016)

My giveaway on an AC forum is a total failure


----------



## Locket (Jul 18, 2016)

Spoiler:  Ow.


----------



## Peter (Jul 18, 2016)

Was out all day with friends and it's been hot and sunny and I got a migraine as soon as we sat down for dinner, like I couldn't see anything at all so I had to come home on the loudest underground ever and now I'm just in bed and my head is aching. 

caught some good Pokemon though


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

so that **** is tied to the system??? mas que merda well time to buy it all again then


----------



## jiny (Jul 18, 2016)

ew i found an mlp forum i was on... my first thread is so cringy

https://mlpforums.com/topic/96713-hello-every-pony-every-person-out-here-on-mlp-forums/


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 18, 2016)

i need more arizona green tea stat


----------



## mogyay (Jul 18, 2016)

i really need to sleep but i can't


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 18, 2016)

i'm just sad i guess.. and i'm finding it really hard to cheer up


----------



## Limon (Jul 18, 2016)

My right nostril is drippy eww.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 18, 2016)

i dont want to wait until Sept. 30th, i want it now ;-;


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

not enough hours in a day


----------



## riummi (Jul 19, 2016)

re zero was so promising...until episode 13 ;-;
also i have nothing to watch anymore


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 19, 2016)

dreading tonight


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2016)

do you really want to see me that bad huh? well things have changed so don't expect anything dude.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 19, 2016)

i want to talk to him again but i feel as if he's unworthy of my attention,


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 19, 2016)

my god why can't i upload it is that too much to ask for


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 19, 2016)

think im getting a cold...


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

kids


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

Time traveling and the pursuit of dreamies I tried to resist for so long


----------



## promised freedom (Jul 19, 2016)

I need to start drawing again but I have no confidence and very little energy :T


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 19, 2016)

people using the dog filter. just stop. yall look liked ****ed up idiot with that dog filter.


----------



## xara (Jul 19, 2016)

I want affection but I also want to sleep but I crave cereal too


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 19, 2016)

Widow needs to be buffed again ;(


----------



## Aquari (Jul 19, 2016)

lol no response, whatevs, not like i cared about him anyway


----------



## xara (Jul 19, 2016)

I really just want to sleep I don't wanna be awake anymore


----------



## jiny (Jul 19, 2016)

i got stung by a jellyfish ......


----------



## Mints (Jul 19, 2016)

i want to have 10k posts

- - - Post Merge - - -

also my icon and signature dont match ffffs


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 19, 2016)

ow my eyes i really got to stop straining them like this qq


----------



## Aquari (Jul 19, 2016)

just repainted my nails and now i have to be super careful with everythin, these hanz werent made for being careful ;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2016)

omfg my ear is bleeding so much right now 0-0


----------



## vel (Jul 19, 2016)

i wish someone would gift me 10,000 tbt rn

- - - Post Merge - - -

and my collectibles don't match ommgmf


----------



## Aquari (Jul 19, 2016)

Velour said:


> i wish someone would gift me 10,000 tbt rn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and my collectibles don't match ommgmf



same lol


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 19, 2016)

- The summer heat. 
- I am tired, but want to continuing with technology. 
>_<

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel grossly spoiled that I can complain about such things.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 20, 2016)

I wish I didn't feel so tired all the time.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 20, 2016)

dude wat the actual ****, vat19 trying to sell "chalk bombs" (literally just tiny bags of chalk powder) for like 11$

when you can make the exact same thing at home for like 1$, flippin nice man, noice


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

^nice ripoff dude XD

also gotta love my cousin and the countryside people here they have lit no sense of time. haha


----------



## Locket (Jul 20, 2016)

i hate having little ceasers pizza. makes my burps taste gross.

i cant sleep. its 5 am.
My body is tired, but my brain is wide awake. plus i get to hot when i try to lay down


----------



## Locket (Jul 20, 2016)

There is *cat poop* somewhere in my room. I have no idea where.


----------



## boujee (Jul 20, 2016)

Charlie horse


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 20, 2016)

My mum's bringing over the bag with my clothes in it for my holiday..I'm starting to get excited now 
I want to go to all the anime stores but I worried my dad will be like "lol no u weeb"


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

can i have sunday now please

also im so goddamn tired now


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm so anxious for something I doubt will happen. Crossed fingers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

good that she replied at least just wonder where tf you are :/


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2016)

i cut myself while shaving there's blood everywhere


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 20, 2016)

kianli said:


> i cut myself while shaving there's blood everywhere



I still don't shave lmao rip


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 20, 2016)

i can't seem to get any good story ideas out of my stupid melon. it's times like this i miss having a co-writer.

also, a string cheese i was going to have tasted like carrots, wtf.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 20, 2016)

too much responsibility for a project that isn't mine. also the fact that nothing's 100% ready and we're running today. great.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 20, 2016)

removed


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 20, 2016)

it's not bothering me so much but I finally have a date that I'm meeting my friend on, it's in less than three weeks which is really pretty soon and I'm so happy to finally be meeting her, she's honestly the best. but I'm also super scared that I'll mess up or be awkward or something and make her hate me, idk I'm just really bad at speaking to people and I have this awful thing where i blush super badly if im nervous or smth so that'll probably happen and no thanks.. I just want it to go well, what if we have nothing to speak about in person or just don't 'click' or something???? honestly ik i'm worrying about **** for no reason but I don't want to mess it up, I don't want to loose her uhh, i've been speaking to her everyday for nearly 5 years so yeah we should've met ages ago, we've had plans to before but they've always fell though. why can't i just not be awkward and stuff? if i wasn't i wouldn't be worrying about all this


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

hahah you are so gullible we never had anything "special" so stop blabbing man. i don't deny we spent time or anything but i'm not gonna be your friend you see like twice a year when we live in the same suburb dude.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 20, 2016)

I didn't get enough sleep and had to wake up early but not so bad.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 20, 2016)

I miss playing Zero Time Dilemma so bad. Finished it about a week ago :/


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 20, 2016)

My stomach hurts


----------



## Meligion (Jul 20, 2016)

You can ****ing fight your grandma and grandpa and dad and ****ing Skype call me until 3 pm ***** we go but you just ignoring I'm about to get ****ing eevee on your ass


----------



## mintellect (Jul 20, 2016)

I want to stuff my face with watermelon but we have none in the house.

Also I want to create a roleplay but I don't have any ideas for one.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 20, 2016)

i really want chicken nuggets but i need to watch what im eating


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2016)

the thought that school is gonna start in a month also my acne scars


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

My right thigh hurts because of what I did to it and why is my top lip thinner than the bottom


----------



## boujee (Jul 21, 2016)

today I found out my ex adult friend was a attention seeker


----------



## Locket (Jul 21, 2016)

I completely biffed it on my scooter. My ankle hurts and my leg is scraped up


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

My gums are currently bleeding from a nail wedged into it because I wanted to be pretty like Melanie


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

why do ppl keep saying i have huge canine teeth, stop lookin at my teeth! ;-;


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

i cant stop laughing and im tryna play pokeman


----------



## jiny (Jul 21, 2016)

of ******* course i got my period when im going to a waterpark tomorrow


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 21, 2016)

My best friend is moving tomorrow and she chose to spend the night with someone else on her last available night over me... I'm just feeling really bothered and jealous and I'm trying not to think about it but they keep posting on snapchat and ugh help


----------



## boujee (Jul 21, 2016)

How do you deal with a adult baby


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 21, 2016)

i miss people


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Yellow candy = slowpoke???? Also Ive been hearing all about these shooting and gun laws and guns should be banned but I want to shoot someone


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2016)

3 more days aaah **** this.

also waking up early like bruh i don't need to be in town before 12 so whyy


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

I have to wait 5 months till Ark: Survival Evolved comes out on PS4!! AHHHG So depressing  But at least it's 5 months not another year


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 21, 2016)

mayyyyybe i only have o atay here   for another three days ?? then i might not 100% die but idk 
i rly want to kms atm so it's a bit ///:::


----------



## xara (Jul 21, 2016)

I told her I loved her and she didn't say it back I don't think she loves me anymore


I messed up I don't know what to do


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 21, 2016)

Nearly finished Fates noo


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 21, 2016)

stop trying to make me watch it ill get there when it comes out ugh


----------



## xara (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm trying to distract myself but I keep checking to see if she's messaged me every 5 minutes hElp


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 21, 2016)

Accidentally dropped my vita yesterday and the screen got destroyed over the day. My vita is essentially ruined ;(

What broke my heart was I can't play Persona 4 Golden anymore </3 it was my life


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

Justin.... blocked me on twitter

I will never be the same


----------



## Cudon (Jul 21, 2016)

Ugh stomach stooopp


----------



## xara (Jul 21, 2016)

I want to sleep so bad I'm exhausted I can hardly focus on anything and I don't wanna be awake anymore


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 21, 2016)

heartbreaker said:


> I want to sleep so bad I'm exhausted I can hardly focus on anything and I don't wanna be awake anymore



Then do it lol what's stopping you mate


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 21, 2016)

I can't make this my avatar.

http://imgur.com/mV5GoQD


----------



## vel (Jul 21, 2016)

why can't i get a freaking aesthetic layout why does the world hate me i will be forever unpleased.


----------



## moonford (Jul 21, 2016)

This, it just wants to be loved. ;_;

​
- - - Post Merge - - -

This too!


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2016)

It's Thursday. Why isn't it Friday night instead? (　x。x)


----------



## Blacklist (Jul 21, 2016)

Compared to you all, this is not anything compared to your problems but I got nothing else so...
I can't play games more than two hours per day -_-


----------



## Mints (Jul 21, 2016)

my brother spilled the funfetti icing everywhere so im covered in sticky white stuff.
and not the way i like it.


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 21, 2016)

Mints said:


> my brother spilled the funfetti icing everywhere so im covered in sticky white stuff.
> and not the way i like it.



thanks for the laugh


----------



## Locket (Jul 22, 2016)

So, I posted this pic on Instagram and my mom asked me if I had depression (which I don't). I feel bad about posting it. I just took it from my friend who posted it, I thought it had beautiful words in it. 

When she said that, i remembered about one night i had last month. I was overthiking that night and things went too far for my liking.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 22, 2016)

I did nothing productive this Summer.


----------



## xara (Jul 22, 2016)

Mints said:


> my brother spilled the funfetti icing everywhere so im covered in sticky white stuff.
> and not the way i like it.



I love you for this comment.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So one of my friends finally messaged me...I'm not getting my hopes up though, but I really want to fix things 


My other friend is still basically avoiding me, and I'm slowly just giving up on her


----------



## riummi (Jul 22, 2016)

i'm having trouble falling asleep


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2016)

random body aches


----------



## piske (Jul 22, 2016)

My stomach doesn't feel well and it's preventing me from sleeping...


----------



## hraesvelgr (Jul 22, 2016)

My lips have been chapped all day and Chapstick doesn't work on them D:


----------



## piske (Jul 22, 2016)

I was up in the middle of the night for a while and now I'm so tired and sleepy! I hope that work is easy today...


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

i have "old man back" again, i cant even cough anymore because it hurts my back


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 22, 2016)

I need to get my mum a birthday present while I'm on holiday, but I'm worried I won't find anything good ;___;


----------



## moonford (Jul 22, 2016)

Mints said:


> my brother spilled the funfetti icing everywhere so im covered in sticky white stuff.
> and not the way i like it.



Mints, no. XD


----------



## namiieco (Jul 22, 2016)

dammit just give me kidcat already,game


----------



## SugardewVillage (Jul 22, 2016)

What's bothering me is that I live in the U.S. and Donald Trump is only part of the reason it bothers me.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 22, 2016)

13 more days hhhhah .  okay ., lol


----------



## Javocado (Jul 22, 2016)

My legs are aching terribly.


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 22, 2016)

People keep commenting on old threads, which bumps them to the top of the list. So I start reading them thinking they are recent and think I've hit the jackpot on where I can buy all the stuff I want. Only to find out that the user who created the thread hasn't been on here for months. Haha. >_<


----------



## piske (Jul 22, 2016)

I have no self-control when it comes to sugar and food! I had a latte in the morning, another one in the afternoon, a popsicle and fried empanadas for lunch. I will probably go out to eat for dinner too...


----------



## Tensu (Jul 22, 2016)

Aaaah no I'm depressed because *SPOILER ALERT* envy died in Brotherhood Fml i still love you


----------



## maekii (Jul 22, 2016)

I've spent all day trying to download Corpse Party Blood Covered Repeated Fear, but it just keeps crashing on me when it's almost done downloading. I've basically wasted my whole day trying to download this game.


----------



## riummi (Jul 22, 2016)

why the frick does she have to be so fussy - we're all starving here and you're just being whiny and upset for no reason


----------



## Miii (Jul 23, 2016)

I fell rock climbing yesterday and hurt my ankle so it's sore, but I'm supposed to climb outdoors for the first time this Sunday. Really hope I'm healed up enough by then...


----------



## vel (Jul 23, 2016)

i didn't eat a full meal all day, and when i finally do i eat it too quickly and now my stomach hurts yikes


----------



## piske (Jul 23, 2016)

Like an idiot, I ate way too much for dinner, and now my stomach hurts. Yayyy...


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> My mum's bringing over the bag with my clothes in it for my holiday..I'm starting to get excited now
> I want to go to all the anime stores but I worried my dad will be like "lol no u weeb"



same but replace it with kpop stores "lol no u korea lover weirdo"


----------



## boujee (Jul 23, 2016)

Cry typing 
I'm only going to laugh


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

I have lost way too much weight recently and I should be asleep right now because I have to wake up very early tomorrow to go on a two hour trip to Phillie ;-;


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

Spoiler



honestly periods suck & i realized i will need to change pads during school omfg...... i hate this



my stomach has been hurting since i woke up. i am assuming they are cramps but agh. also i guess i fell asleep in an awkward position because my upper arms & sides of my back are soo sore


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 23, 2016)

Been depressed lately and my birthday is in a few days, doesn't really feel like my birthday though... guess that's a part of getting older though.


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

still cant fall asleep-- im going to be way too tired tomorrow (or technically, today since its 2:21 AM)


----------



## Locket (Jul 23, 2016)

My tablet broke 

I've been wanting to draw for a couple days but now I can't.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 23, 2016)

dont know whether to go into the city for a smash tournament with my sister.. it's gonna be 90 degrees and hot.. and i will only be watching her and playing pokemon go dying in heat


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 23, 2016)

seriously why am i still up its 3 am lol
i wanted to get up at 8 but i dont know how that's gonna happen now im such a time waster


----------



## vel (Jul 23, 2016)

it's 12 am and idk what i'm doing still awake


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm starving pleeeaaaaase can we go


----------



## riummi (Jul 23, 2016)

I could've slept longer...hope they dont go there w/o me


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2016)

lol random guy running out of the pizza place yelling o_o

also 1 day left also my butt hurts from hot poops


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jul 23, 2016)

;-; i havent had internet for 2 weeks and i have so much videos and tv shows to catch up on but it's 4am and i am here rewatching bts bombs instead of new content


----------



## moonford (Jul 23, 2016)

People annoy me.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

mODS


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 23, 2016)

I walked way too far, for 7 hours and I'm meant to be going to a party but I might just fall asleep honestly.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2016)

i jav no candy for tonight only like some booze lmao.. also i want streetpass hits.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 23, 2016)

constant chronic emptiness


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2016)

also people who vm me and then they have their vms turned off.. wtf


----------



## Shina (Jul 23, 2016)

im wasting my summer lmao


----------



## riummi (Jul 23, 2016)

Stoppppp repeating the SAME stuff 
I'm gonna go crazy if I hear it again


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 23, 2016)

riummi said:


> Stoppppp repeating the SAME stuff
> I'm gonna go crazy if I hear it again



Should I stop repeating how awesome you are


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

what is god


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2016)

My friend thinks I don't care about her. 

Little does she realize, I care so much that it actually hurts. 

And y'know, she's the one who didn't say she loved me a couple days ago. She's the one who's hardly said a word to me in a week. She's the one who left me when I was depressed and on the verge of suicide.

I'm slowly just giving up on her, and I hate myself for it.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 23, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> what is god



god is dead and we have killed him


----------



## riummi (Jul 23, 2016)

Aerate said:


> Should I stop repeating how awesome you are



Yea I hear it wayyy too much


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 23, 2016)

riummi said:


> Yea I hear it wayyy too much



Of course you do ;D


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2016)

north korean music is creepy

also i need a better bag like the one i have is cool but mom spilled all sorts of drinks on it and it doesn't fit some books and stuff


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

acne never going away
eeuughh school starts in 18 days I really don't wanna get bullied or anything for having oretty noticeable acneee


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

back pains suck


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

i bought some clothes I think are cute but i'd never wear in public in fear of being judged xd


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 23, 2016)

had to miss joel's charity stream today and he was doing his windows 10 destruction RIP


----------



## vel (Jul 23, 2016)

i was playing overwatch and i didn't know my mike was open so i said "daddy, i got the play of the game!" i call my dad daddy ok stop but this guy i was playing with said "daddy (implying himself as daddy) is proud of you, sweetheart" and i freaked out and turned off my mike and sound and apparently everyone could hear me so when i was screaming and yelling some things people could hear really clearly and now i'm really mortified


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

i got a bad sunburn on my nose


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

kianli said:


> i got a bad sunburn on my nose



aloe vera!


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm exhausted


----------



## piske (Jul 23, 2016)

Really emotionally/psychologically feeling like crap ; o ;


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

Koden said:


> aloe vera!



mhm. i'll go out & buy some if i get the chance.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 23, 2016)

My 3DS is dying so bad. I had one of the back hinge covers kind of half broken, but it wasn't a problem since all I had to do was just pop the hinge in when closing my 3DS, but now the whole hinge cover came off and I literally can't close the bloody thing. I really need a new 3DS :/


----------



## riummi (Jul 23, 2016)

Pms also why cant you learn to respect my personal space - I'm getting really ticked off


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

yikes i lost the weight again


----------



## Daydream (Jul 23, 2016)

My right foot hurts SO bad. I need to see my podiatrist again, ugh... I hate this


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

i have no self-control when i eat. it's annoying, i need to control what i eat often.


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

kianli said:


> i have no self-control when i eat. it's annoying, i need to control what i eat often.



as long as you think its yummy and it makes you happy i think you should eat how much and whatever you like


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2016)

omf my friend's a model i just found this out on snapchat

- - - Post Merge - - -

and she's so damn pretty what is life


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2016)

kianli said:


> omf my friend's a model i just found this out on snapchat
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and she's so damn pretty what is life



lol opposite for me - non friend is a "model" but I don't think she's that pretty 

--
this icecream is too sweet


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

I had cereal for dinner because I was lazy, even though my stomach nearly always gets upset from eating it. So, now my stomach is upset. Why can't I adult? ; v ;


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2016)

pechue said:


> I had cereal for dinner because I was lazy, even though my stomach nearly always gets upset from eating it. So, now my stomach is upset. Why can't I adult? ; v ;



same omfg! ? just ate cereal right now, but my stomach almost always hurts afterwards..


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 24, 2016)

im sad that i have no motivation to draw anymore


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 24, 2016)

Dealing with rude customer in my part time job :,D
It's okay... think about the next paycheck $___$


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 24, 2016)

SOOOO many thirsty women here tonight. Guess that's what happens when there's strippers. :/


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 24, 2016)

also im doing a summer program for 300 dollars for 3 weeks (100 dollars each week) and its really boring and they make us exercise its exhausting


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 24, 2016)

cant forget my ex


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 24, 2016)

i'm crying


----------



## Javocado (Jul 24, 2016)

i had a long day at work and elin doesn't want to do a metronome battle i'm heated


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

no SP hits yesterday kinda sucks o well restarting on that achievement lol


----------



## vogelbiene (Jul 24, 2016)

boy I just love being ignored
whatever happened to 'friendships'? I don't think I've done anything
wrong towards them, but hey. whatever floats your boat.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2016)

not getting enough real acnl time today


----------



## raeepow (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm ranked low on the CocoPPa Play event
I'm so confused about my gender rn like what???
My 3DS is dead
I'm hungry


----------



## Aquari (Jul 24, 2016)

god i hate my nails, they can bend without breaking which is good but it hurts like ****


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

me only 11.32 am here bruh

also i wonder if they are home yet man well i don't think i can go there today anyways but still sdkjhfjdskf


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jul 24, 2016)

i have to do plan my art project ;-; i rlly dont wanna


----------



## vogelbiene (Jul 24, 2016)

dad just call me and my siblings all morons?? (and some other, harsher choice words)

'what the **** is wrong with my children?!'
thanks dad. no wonder I rarely talk to you.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 24, 2016)

Spoiler: ok



Yesterday morning, I completely spilled the truth tea out for one of my friends. Our group of friends had been talking about them behind their back, being critical of their grades in school, critical of their attendance when they would miss a day of school, and everyone in our group seemed to be okay with excluding her from everything, not invite them places, and roll their eyes when they would start to speak. This has been happening for 3 years now and I was getting tired of it, so I told this person everything. I didn't exclude myself from any of it because yeah, I did go along with some of the stuff everyone else was doing. But I apologized. Later yesterday evening, everyone else in our group of friends finds out that someone told this person all of our dirty little secrets and instead of going to this person and apologizing, their first reaction was to form a witch hunt and figure out who told this person everything (hint: me). I'm being yelled at and blamed for all of this, I've been told I had no right to tell this person everything like I did without permission from everyone else in the group. I've been blocked left and right.

Am I in the wrong here? I certainly don't feel bad about what I did. I don't think I need to seek permission from the bullies to tell someone that they're being bullied. I just wish everyone would stop blaming me when it was our fault as a group!! And I wish people would stop yelling and coming for me when all I did was tell the truth. They aren't even trying to see why I did this.



/end


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

kianli said:


> same omfg! ? just ate cereal right now, but my stomach almost always hurts afterwards..



It's the worst!! ; - ;

How did I wake-up with a headache?!


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 24, 2016)

Roh said:


> Spoiler: ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idk if u wanted replies but honestly i think you are the only person who did the right thing..., maybe it would have been better for the bullied friend to not find out like that but idk. at least you have definitely not done anything wrong to the group of friends by telling the other friend about your bullying. you and they have to apologize to the friend, not do what the group is doing ):<


----------



## Soigne (Jul 24, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> idk if u wanted replies but honestly i think you are the only person who did the right thing..., maybe it would have been better for the bullied friend to not find out like that but idk. at least you have definitely not done anything wrong to the group of friends by telling the other friend about your bullying. you and they have to apologize to the friend, not do what the group is doing ):<



This other person already felt like they were in the group, but not really. I'd get texts from them wondering why no one was talking to them until they wanted to invite them somewhere out of the blue bc everyone was feeling guilty for excluding them, then they'd go somewhere with them and be like "yikes,,,, so back to ignoring them!!" idk I just felt like it was better for them to know like this bc everyone had been hiding it for years and they're about to leave for college so everyone was planning on leaving the impression upon this person that they were friends when in reality none of us were v good friends.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 24, 2016)

Roh said:


> This other person already felt like they were in the group, but not really. I'd get texts from them wondering why no one was talking to them until they wanted to invite them somewhere out of the blue bc everyone was feeling guilty for excluding her, then they'd go somewhere with her and be like "yikes,,,, so back to ignoring them!!" idk I just felt like it was better for them to know like this bc everyone had been hiding it for years and they're about to leave for college so everyone was planning on leaving the impression upon this person that they were friends when in reality none of us were v good friends.



yeah i think so too, it probably would have been worse if she had kept thinking they were her friends when rly they were just super mean... idk i hope you get out of the group drama soon )x


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

grandma can you like stop nagging about the same thing i said i had lunch a bit late and that half pizza was flipping huge so i'm not eating now tops in like one two hours and it's not because my dad is there smh


----------



## Saylor (Jul 24, 2016)

Roh said:


> Spoiler: ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think you did the right thing. I'm sure it's hard to hear, but I think a person deserves to know what their friends have been saying about them behind their back, especially since it's been going on for so long. And it's not like you totally stabbed your friends in the back or anything because you didn't exclude yourself from what you were telling this person, and like you said, the whole group is at fault so I don't think it's fair that they're all putting the blame on you. Still, it sounds like a really awful situation be in and I'm sorry that you're in it  I hope the person you told everything to isn't too mad at you either.


-

I hate how my first reaction everytime I begin to catch feelings for someone now is that I better get over it soon lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 24, 2016)

Internet is being slow as hell and it's pissing me off.


----------



## boujee (Jul 24, 2016)

Stomach virus


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2016)

i just woke up and my parents are already treating me like ****. i should've stayed with my uncle, but apparently my parents missed me so they wanted me back on friday. I doubt they missed me if they're treating me the way they are.

- - - Post Merge - - -

can't wait for next friday to come so we can go to my grandma's house & i'll just stay there.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

i'm glad you're finally back but sucks you got sick  i just wanna come over and hug you now 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ew the ice cubes still smells shrimp wtf mom


----------



## xara (Jul 24, 2016)

My friend has only said one thing to me today. 

I can't do this with her anymore.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 24, 2016)

woop i want 2 kms B^]


----------



## boujee (Jul 24, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> woop i want 2 kms B^]




Y tho


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

I am really missing my ex... I can't stand this feeling!


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 24, 2016)

my friend who likes homestuck is constantly flaunting it i *hate* them


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 24, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Y tho




lyf sux ::::|||


----------



## boujee (Jul 24, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> lyf sux ::::|||




Your lyfe?


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 24, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Your lyfe?



yah


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

someone buy my trading cards on steam lmao

also i can?t wait until you get better man i wanna see you meow


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 24, 2016)

i wish i could help everyone who feels like **** like ik thats never going to happen but yeah seeing other people really bad makes me, like uhh

also im actually doing bad rn bc of things and my doctor p much told me that nobody will even speak to me (like help wise) bc i drink a lot lot )) so yeah that's great and now i drink even more like i have constant pain bc of it (i think, unless i have more problems idk) but i can't stop i have nothing else rlly it makes me w2d a little less so yea i kind of really suck, like i'm a bad person tbh. nothing's even bad rn it's just me


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

might as well have a whiskey man im probably gonna fall asleep meow anyways


----------



## xara (Jul 24, 2016)

I wish I were old enough to drink


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2016)

one minute you're defending me next minute you're talking **** about me who the **** gets you


----------



## xara (Jul 24, 2016)

Friend hasn't messaged me since 9 this morning 


*sighs*


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 24, 2016)

heartbreaker said:


> I wish I were old enough to drink



When did that ever stop anyone


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2016)

i can't even post anything on snapchat without getting criticized by my parents.. this is what happens when your parents aren't old enough to not understand social media. both of them follow me on snapchat it's so annoying i want to block them so bad...


----------



## chapstick (Jul 24, 2016)

My dad hasn't done visitation in 6 months and he decided he is going to next month, the only time I have something planned for visitation time. :'(


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 24, 2016)

jOel when u gonna stream??? pls


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2016)

my back hurts so much i don't want to get up from this spot ever


----------



## Koden (Jul 24, 2016)

tubing in a creek for five hours is the most idiotic thing my family has ever forced me to do i feel so exhausted but not sleepy and i dont know what to do besides sit on the forums until my body decided to fall asleep


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 24, 2016)

Will we, _can we_ ever be what we once were?


----------



## Irelia (Jul 24, 2016)

my earbuds just broke so I can't binge supernatural/ listen to music so i'm just sitting here contemplating on whether or not this would be a good chance to start my summer reading project

psssh I'm not that productive


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2016)

My stomach. D;


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

I feel like I am incredibly annoying/no one likes me. Blah.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 24, 2016)

addicted to mtn dew m8


----------



## riummi (Jul 25, 2016)

ok wtf rezero...????????????????????? are you _trying_ to lower your ratings or wat


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 25, 2016)

There's a question that's been burning on my mind...

Does ChuggaaConroy know who PewDiePie is?


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

i just realized i have a book report to do..... should i do it


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

woke up too early so now i'm feeling annoyed af great m8


----------



## xara (Jul 25, 2016)

She wants to distance herself from people she told our ******* friend that she wants to distance people. I'm done. She's done exactly what she said she wouldn't. 

I'm done talking to her. I'm done.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

damn it..

also i should make lunch but im like bruh not hungry well i guess i need to go grocery shopping so could as well get something :3


----------



## Draco (Jul 25, 2016)

Can't seem to sleep insomnia bad. so sence cant sleep maybe ill go binge watch tv. But would love a good nights sleep.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

decided to trim my nails, theyre quite a bit shorter now, but atleast they wont bother me as much anymore

i still miss it tho ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

the battle system in fe:a like if chrom or your main character dies it's game over wtf ...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 25, 2016)

TF2 music infects even the most recent of TF2 GMod videos.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 25, 2016)

Love it when people start polls with positive options they only wanna hear
_Do you like it?
[] yes, very
[] yes, a little
[] I only like meaningless things_

Where is the NO i dont option


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

Sheila said:


> the battle system in fe:a like if chrom or your main character dies it's game over wtf ...



it doesn't seem that messed up, doesn't make it too hard. 

ugh dad why did you get me up at 6 am
well i guess I'll have to get used to it, with school starting soon..


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 25, 2016)

It appears by voting for the last option everyone they offend everyone who does not like it


----------



## xara (Jul 25, 2016)

I think I ended my friendship today


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 25, 2016)

Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn shut up you're so weird


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn shut up you're so weird



You are weird. c: That's great.

I just said Dogs suck, they don't.


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

apparently i'm not good enough


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 25, 2016)

have to do stuff instead of play acnl all day blah lol!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

i cant find my mk7 ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> it doesn't seem that messed up, doesn't make it too hard.
> 
> ugh dad why did you get me up at 6 am
> well i guess I'll have to get used to it, with school starting soon..



i prefer phoenix on fates lol at least your main can die and it's not game over :c yeah im a noob but really omfg it's not that you don't have like 10 other right ..


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

Trolls.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

the heat, seriously considering sleeping in mom's bed but i don't wanna change the sheets meh


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

Sheila said:


> i prefer phoenix on fates lol at least your main can die and it's not game over :c yeah im a noob but really omfg it's not that you don't have like 10 other right ..



at least there's no permadeath ;D
still haven't played fates yet eeeuugghhh dad pls gimme


----------



## Albuns (Jul 25, 2016)

Awh shnitzel, how do you even mess up catching a football so bad that it breaks your dang index finger?!


----------



## Reav (Jul 25, 2016)

The fact that my ex had a serious feeding kink and he only liked me for my body. That bothers me.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

Spoiler:  



*** just got my period and i KNEW it was coming, was getting mood swings and grumbly stomach


----------



## Locket (Jul 25, 2016)

I address you as a friend. You address me as a stranger. You act like we never talked. I act like your still my friend. In a way. I should just start addressing you as a friend? If thats how you feel. I just asked a simple question, you responded like you hated me. You responded as if we were never friends.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

the heat, i wanna take a walk so i can stay in shape but it's just like miserable outside


----------



## Koden (Jul 25, 2016)

why dont people know how to use ''your'' and ''you're'' without thinking about it? why is it such commonplace to miss-use them when it is a very easily, mindless thing to use properly--


----------



## Cudon (Jul 25, 2016)

It bothers me how mean people are towards people with certain opinions on this site. I don't care for Trump but disrespecting someone who doesn't hate him shouldn't be acceptable.


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> *** just got my period and i KNEW it was coming, was getting mood swings and grumbly stomach





Spoiler:  



i have mine too except i got it on thursday last week


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm always blocked by one of the people I care for most. I don't know why I hold on. But I always do.


----------



## xara (Jul 25, 2016)

I've gone all day without talking to her, almost. It's been over 24 hours since I last messaged her, and I'm doing okay. I'm a bit anxious, but I'm good.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 25, 2016)

heartbreaker said:


> I've gone all day without talking to her, almost. It's been over 24 hours since I last messaged her, and I'm doing okay. I'm a bit anxious, but I'm good.



ah well done, its good that you're doing okay too!


----------



## Koden (Jul 25, 2016)

i just opened my NL game and on the menu screen i see a new villager. in place of a spot i had to get a dreamie. im beyond pissed right now


----------



## promised freedom (Jul 25, 2016)

There's this guy at work who I really like as a friend, like I honestly think we could be super close, but he wants to date me and I don't know how to be assertive that I'm both aromantic and asexual and just not capable of a relationship like that; I'm 24 and I've known this about myself for pretty much my entire life... I feel horrible and I don't want to lose him as a friend, but I can't change my sexuality more than anyone else can. ):

This seems to happen every time I make a male friend and it hurts to lose a friendship (or potential friendship) because of something I can't control. I'm kinda worried I come off as being desperate for a relationship or overly "flirty" or something but if that's true I don't know what I'm doing to appear that way. I try to be really warm but I don't flirt or anything, it's just how I am with everyone?? idkkkkk


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 25, 2016)

I was supposed to go to the movies with friends today but they all canceled at the last minute.


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

"it's just a phase" .........


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

why do naps never work for meeee they always make me feel worse


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

stupid stupid name

please stop popping up everywhere ! you bring bad memories, your name is even on a cereal box. i can't enjoy my breakfast thoroughly because your name is on my favorite cereal.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 25, 2016)

everything!!

~~~

my stupid toxic ******* friend on league i never want to play with him again!


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2016)

regretting not buying kcon tickets when i could... on the plus side i guess i'm saving money


----------



## duckvely (Jul 26, 2016)

happinessdelight said:


> regretting not buying kcon tickets when i could... on the plus side i guess i'm saving money



let's go to the airport


there's a slogan i want but no one's hosting a group order because of their follower count


----------



## riummi (Jul 26, 2016)

this throbbing headache ;;


----------



## Limon (Jul 26, 2016)

My allergies, I'm sick of my eyes getting puffy at midnight and having to go down and get eye drops.


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2016)

i'm tired but i am too lazy to get in bed


----------



## xara (Jul 26, 2016)

It's been almost 48 hours since I last messaged her, and the anxious feeling has definitely grown stronger since yesterday


----------



## Daydream (Jul 26, 2016)

I've been craving something for the past week and now that I'm finally able to eat it, I realise I don't even have it at home... I'm really sad


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 26, 2016)

The heat. It's been barely bearable these past days.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 26, 2016)

goddangit my brother took my ps2 power cord


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

yer ****ing kidding me
So the pool guys came over to clean the pool and when turning off the pool spicket or whatever, the water one fell off. so now there's no running water


----------



## Koden (Jul 26, 2016)

yikes lost more weight again-- tom wake the heck up its 1 pm why do you sleep so long ily tho


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 26, 2016)

nothing is tbh


----------



## Aquari (Jul 26, 2016)

im hungry again ;-;

and my **** brother stole my ps2 power cord, idk where he put it and hes sleeping now -_-


----------



## riummi (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm freaking out over this summer work! It says we were supposed to turn it in yesterday but I didn't get an email for the questions? Like some things we were supposed to do weren't posted for us to respond...


----------



## xara (Jul 26, 2016)

I relapsed. I redownloaded the stupid app I text her on, but it looks like she hasn't even tried to talk to me. 

I haven't messaged her or anything, so I guess that's good. I don't have any desire to message her, honestly.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 26, 2016)

i keep getting emails from other universities telling me that i need to sign up for classes & pick an orientation date but idk why they're emailing me when i already told them i wasn't going to their school & then where i was going

i'm just worried that they're gonna be sending bills my way even though i'm not going there


----------



## Cudon (Jul 26, 2016)

I feel so ill and weak. I haven't eaten anything other than doritos since 1pm so I prob should go and make food but I feel so lazyyy


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

Why do these Yakisobas have to be so bad for you


----------



## vel (Jul 26, 2016)

i would really like a cool sig and avatar and username and yikes i'm a mess


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 26, 2016)

i need to start revising for my resit, damn


----------



## Locket (Jul 26, 2016)

A boy I knew from elementary passed away Saturday.

He had some sort of cancer. He had a brain tumor, and by that time, it was almost too late. He was in the hospital since October, and the doctors thought he would be able to make it. By that time, it was too late. The cancer has already spread throughout his body, and the doctors couldn't do anything.

His viewing is tomorrow, but I can't go because, yeah...

He was the one who encouraged my art, he helped me get to where I am today.

Cancer is nothing to joke about, it kills. I don't find it funny when people say: "That post gave me cancer"
Because it didn't. You are trying to be funny, but it's not cool.


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2016)

lol if you can't make decent ocs steal other people's ocs

- - - Post Merge - - -



Velour said:


> i would really like a cool sig and avatar and username and yikes i'm a mess



same.... it bothers me so much when my sig & avatar don't match


----------



## Albuns (Jul 26, 2016)

Summer makes me realize how useless and insignificant my life is.


----------



## vel (Jul 26, 2016)

so close to the perfect layout soon close


----------



## hestu (Jul 26, 2016)

almost every day i work my boss texts me an hour or two ahead of when my shift is supposed to start and changes my hours, i would be less irritated if he would at least say thank you when i agreed to some in early or stay late???


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 26, 2016)

I checked my bank account balance


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

ugh my back huurts


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 26, 2016)

My feets hurts by walking to much but that a consequence of playing Pokemon go


----------



## Aquari (Jul 26, 2016)

man, why is my face so damn droopy


----------



## Koden (Jul 26, 2016)

I hate the NX design and I'm angry that Nintendo hasnt learned from their mistakes, no one wants a gimmicky product from them not even kids, just give us a high grade console that we can enjoy so we dont have to buy from your competitors, I love Nintendo to death but its pissing me off how ignorant theyre being


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> ugh my back huurts



same ;;


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

dryyy skin


----------



## Milleram (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm always out of Pokeballs for Pokemon Go. I keep going to Pokestops, but I often end up getting potions or revives instead.


----------



## Blacklist (Jul 26, 2016)

School just started. 83 days of pure disgrace, horror and suffering ._.


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2016)

Blacklist said:


> School just started. 83 days of pure disgrace, horror and suffering ._.



noooo


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 26, 2016)

i slammed a sliding door shut on my pinky today and it still really hurts. i'm surprised it's only slightly red though.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

less su filler episodes pls


----------



## piske (Jul 26, 2016)

Being unfriended when I'm not sure why...? ; v ; I know something silly like that shouldn't bother me, but idk, I guess it still does...!


----------



## Reav (Jul 26, 2016)

Kind of hungry but its 10:30 pm and i dont want to go find food.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 27, 2016)

The things I need to get done irl and in-game. I'd rather use these last few days to do w/e I want but oh well~


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 27, 2016)

I can't help but feel an intense emptiness inside of me.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 27, 2016)

I've taken way too many pictures, need somewhere to store them that's not on my phone

Also haven't seen the new su episode yet


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> at least there's no permadeath ;D
> still haven't played fates yet eeeuugghhh dad pls gimme



yee i feel ya <3

hope you get it dank game(s)

also.. damn gurl what's up.. grah


----------



## boujee (Jul 27, 2016)

I
Want
A
Cheesesteak!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 27, 2016)

I really want to go home :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

certain people acting stupid o well


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 27, 2016)

i really want to edit my origin account but it's asking me a security question and i've tried everything but I can't get in it's really annoying me

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i need to answer that security question to change it, great


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

my kirby game crashing on the last boss in the cutscene wtf


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 27, 2016)

i kindaa want a wii u but theyre super expensive and i only rly want two games for it ???  rip .,,


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

certain rubbish .. just what i needed now.. not

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ok wow i hope it's not that ;; dangit


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 27, 2016)

why do you have to destroy my plants smh raccoons are jerks


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 27, 2016)

I just want to go home .... I have been out of town having yucky medical tests and four biopsies from my ear ... I'm totally miserable and want to go home and crawl into my own bed!


----------



## xara (Jul 27, 2016)

I want to go to sleep and never wake up


----------



## Koden (Jul 27, 2016)

i hate the dentist and i hate the heat


----------



## Cudon (Jul 27, 2016)

I wanted to go for a walk today but PGO has been down for a few hours, or at least logging in with a PTC login has been down.
Also it's way too ****ing warm.


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 27, 2016)

It's over 100 degrees. I'm not okay with this.

Also I see senpai in a week and I cant eVEN


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

the heat

also man i didn't mean to unintentionally not tell mom but tbh i said you could stay o_o


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 27, 2016)

cramps m8


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

oh lord im poor again


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

this better not be one of random throwing tantrum moments i s2g


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 27, 2016)

Tonic said:


> oh lord im poor again



yay no more crap usernane


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> yay no more crap usernane



omg ikr XD


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 27, 2016)

Tonic said:


> omg ikr XD



at least hide the username change collectible


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> at least hide the username change collectible



it should be hidden now o.o


----------



## mogyay (Jul 27, 2016)

i don't know why i say things if i know i'm gonna regret it and i don't know why i leave everything until the last minute if i know i'm gonna regret it


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 27, 2016)

automatic emoticons


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

i'm feeling tired af should probably go to sleep :/


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 27, 2016)

People changing their usernames and avatars like they change underwear. It get's confusing I tell 'ya.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> People changing their usernames and avatars like they change underwear. It get's confusing I tell 'ya.



ye idek keeps the economy going i guess and ye i never cared too much most of the time i know em still


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 27, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ye idek keeps the economy going i guess and ye i never cared too much most of the time i know em still



Always takes me some time to figure out who's who though. :/

I was, like, who's this Sheila broad. ****, she's got a ton of posts! lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Always takes me some time to figure out who's who though. :/



dang m8 that's rough.

probably will keep my current one for a while though, became an inside joke with some friends and i like it.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 27, 2016)

Sensitive skin :/


----------



## Javocado (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm having ultra post-concert blues help


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 27, 2016)

Pls less thigh fat 
bye carbs
hello exercise


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2016)

My collectible sidebar is messed up. The apple is near the chocolate cake. Do you think it will eat it (cuz I don't want it to eat it)?


----------



## jiny (Jul 27, 2016)

wow this app makes me feel bad about myself


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 27, 2016)

this bacon ruins this salad

- - - Post Merge - - -

also the onions too


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 27, 2016)

I miss it


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 27, 2016)

Spoiler: Rant



Really annoyed that as soon as I make one suggestion, like a gamers' lounge in discord for people to use, people find a way to attack me in some way telling me to "stfu" and more. I get enough **** as it is I don't need more people going on at me for no reason. If your incapable to take one request not related to you without turning hostile you need to sort your life out. I get you dislike me but there's a difference between that and being straight up rude/cyber bullying. Either that or your trolling and I find trolls good in some ways, but being tasteless and repetitive is not funny, or useful. Just annoying which isn't useful in any way and I'm surprised how many people talk to you/like you when you act like that.


/rant over


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Spoiler: Rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't get why people act like that either.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 27, 2016)

how do i draw dio's hair bcz this looks like a bootleg giorno


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 27, 2016)

Can we just... never stop talking to each other..


----------



## piske (Jul 27, 2016)

Trying to sleep and everyone else in the house is making so much noise!!!!


----------



## Daydream (Jul 27, 2016)

My student job


----------



## Paradise (Jul 27, 2016)

I have to go to work tomorrow


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 27, 2016)

Ugh I wanna buy FE: Fates but I only have like 100$ and I'm saving up for a laptop..


----------



## vel (Jul 27, 2016)

i  can't  win  any  overwatch  games  today


----------



## Tensu (Jul 27, 2016)

I finished Brotherhood and I don't know what to do with my life.


----------



## maekii (Jul 27, 2016)

The person that I like so much will never love me back and that makes me sad.

Because they just can't love others.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 28, 2016)

I cannot fall asleep yaayyyyyyy

- - - Post Merge - - -

I forgot to get my retainer but I don't want to get out of bed gahhh


----------



## Locket (Jul 28, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Ugh I wanna buy FE: Fates but I only have like 100$ and I'm saving up for a laptop..



$100?!?!?!?!!!! Why are you complaining?

i went to my moms 20 week ultra today, and my dad didn't want to find out what it was. My mom said: I'd lik eto know, but my dad pulled an angry face so we don't know :'(

I'm gonna be so so stressed about that for the next 4 months


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

Wanna buy Birthright bc Conquest is way too hard but I like the character designs in Conquest waaayy more tbh


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 28, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Wanna buy Birthright bc Conquest is way too hard but I like the character designs in Conquest waaayy more tbh



This was my problem but I went with Birthright anyway lmao 

I had a dream last night I got conquest though :^)


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> This was my problem but I went with Birthright anyway lmao
> 
> I had a dream last night I got conquest though :^)



Ye I think I'm gonna have to go with Birthright, I've only played Awakening


----------



## maekii (Jul 28, 2016)

It's been so long since I've done this, my skills are a bit rusty.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2016)

_Why you can't feel the same?_


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

itchy itchy


----------



## AetherFenris (Jul 28, 2016)

Long story short, I am interested in someone, but at the same time my previous relationship has made me wary of romance. Anytime I consider actually talking to her about it this voice in the back of my head says it's not worth it. I know I shouldn't project my past experiences onto potential new partners...


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

ahahaha wow I've had dandruff for like 3 years and I'm really getting sick of it ;w;
at least when I googled it I found out I wasn't alone so there's that


----------



## AetherFenris (Jul 28, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> ahahaha wow I've had dandruff for like 3 years and I'm really getting sick of it ;w;
> at least when I googled it I found out I wasn't alone so there's that



I struggled with it for years myself in high school, particularly due to a skin condition called sebhoric dermatitis. If medicated shampoos are not working, try going to a salon and asking for a shampoo without sulphates. It will be somewhat expensive, but your scalp may be allergic to sulphates.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

Certain people throwing tantrum and pretending they felt so for a while. Lolol.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 28, 2016)

why everytime i start to be kind of okay some **** happens.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

Why do I have pimples in my eyebrows
rip my skin is terrible


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Why do I have pimples in my eyebrows
> rip my skin is terrible



welcome to the club  huh..dang i hate those.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

Sheila said:


> welcome to the club  huh..dang i hate those.



dandruff, face acne, and body ance. Fabulous!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> dandruff, face acne, and body ance. Fabulous!



ye dandruff is my life so are eyebrow and body pimples wheee


----------



## Locket (Jul 28, 2016)

this is terrible gas

like, i've eaten burritos basically my whole life, but why is it so bad to the point that it gives me reflux?

i wanna sleep without me feeling sick

it doesnt help that my ab muscles hurt from doing ab stuff with my cousin


----------



## Cudon (Jul 28, 2016)

I had no idea that The Happy Few was a procederally generated survival crafting game and I'm disappointed. All the trailers I've seen made it look like a linear Bioshock-type story experience, but instead it's just another early access survival crafting game. How disappointing.


----------



## Locket (Jul 28, 2016)

Alright, lets try sleeping now. Hopefully I can sleep without issues this time.


----------



## Locket (Jul 28, 2016)

I puked, its all over me, the curtains, the seat, and the floor. I don't know how to clean it up

I wanna cry, I cant wake my mom up because its 4:30 am


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I had no idea that The Happy Few was a procederally generated survival crafting game and I'm disappointed. All the trailers I've seen made it look like a linear Bioshock-type story experience, but instead it's just another early access survival crafting game. How disappointing.



Amen, those games are getting overboard I think...


----------



## Locket (Jul 28, 2016)

How do I sleep when I am in fear of puking?

It just simply doesn't work.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just wanna sleep


----------



## namiieco (Jul 28, 2016)

I wonder if I'll be able to trade with them today, will they even go on? Have they voided him already?! I need to  go out but I don't want to miss them


----------



## Cudon (Jul 28, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Amen, those games are getting overboard I think...


Yeah agreed, and to think a game with such an unique premise ended up going for such a tired genre.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Yeah agreed, and to think a game with such an unique premise ended up going for such a tired genre.



Yeah that kinda sucks, I play a lot of Japanese games and/or inspired by anime styles and a lot of releases of RPGmaker stuff or just things they do because boobs and people will buy them...


----------



## jiny (Jul 28, 2016)

I woke up way too early..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 28, 2016)

I keep making a fool of myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

I hope we can solve this regardless of how it turns out in the end, I'm tired of this **** for ****'s sake


----------



## maekii (Jul 28, 2016)

I heard that the whole Marina Joyce thing was a stunt and that makes me mad. I was worried about her and it makes me sad and mad that it was all for nothing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

maekii said:


> I heard that the whole Marina Joyce thing was a stunt and that makes me mad. I was worried about her and it makes me sad and mad that it was all for nothing.



Sadly enough these things usually are and they mostly just want attention to get 'famous'


----------



## jiny (Jul 28, 2016)

maekii said:


> I heard that the whole Marina Joyce thing was a stunt and that makes me mad. I was worried about her and it makes me sad and mad that it was all for nothing.



same i was worried sick. i couldn't sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

we need to revive that 1000 ways to get kicked out of walmart thread..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2016)

Sheila said:


> we need to revive that 1000 ways to get kicked out of walmart thread..



Here's another way to get kicked out of Wal-mart. Eat all of the cheese.

Yeah, that game was a fun game.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Here's another way to get kicked out of Wal-mart. Eat all of the cheese.
> 
> Yeah, that game was a fun game.



Haha, true that would most certainly get you kicked out XD

Yes it was, most of the time it went really creative and I could spend hours just reading through that stuff laughing


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 28, 2016)

i just loaded up my mayor while i was plot resetting

SOMEONE HOLD ME


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> i just loaded up my mayor while i was plot resetting
> 
> SOMEONE HOLD ME



*holds*

sweaty


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 28, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> *holds*
> 
> sweaty



whew we're safe she chose a perfect spot 

thnx for the support bby


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

dangit komodo, level up faster!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 28, 2016)

There's so much to doooo I don't wanna adult


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 28, 2016)

wen u waek up
n u r stil aliv ):<


----------



## Tensu (Jul 28, 2016)

JAMBETTE JUST MOVED DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE HALP ME


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 28, 2016)

Azure said:


> JAMBETTE JUST MOVED DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE HALP ME



do nt hate on her pls shes just an innocent frog...,....


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 28, 2016)

kind f scared that one of us or our house will be attacked, why can't we just stay out of drama


----------



## xara (Jul 28, 2016)

She hasn't tried to contact me. 

I'm honestly furious with her


----------



## Cudon (Jul 28, 2016)

I feel like I can hear noises in my house and I'm home alone. I wish my hearing wasn't as good as it is, since even the slightest sound will set me off. Ugh, wish I wasn't so sensitive to slight noises.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 28, 2016)

definitely can't keep running people 3 days a week. it's rly exhausting when it's not my project


----------



## Locket (Jul 28, 2016)

"If this is my period"
"curse it"

Turns out the reasons I puked was because of my period, and i ate too much. Fun, right? My head hurts and I'm dizzy, I can't sleep because my head hurts too much to lay down


----------



## riummi (Jul 28, 2016)

permit test tmrw - I hope I pass


----------



## Cudon (Jul 28, 2016)

I miss that dr pepper, why did I have to drink the whole thing in 3 gulps?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 28, 2016)

my school schedule. i'm terrified. i don't want to go through a year of this. everything about it is so ****ed up. i have pre-calculus and consumer math in the SAME HOUR? and anatomy and phycology ALSO in the same hour. AND AMERICAN GOVERNMENT _AND_ ECONOMICS IN THE SAME HOUR. the classes are split in half or something... haha i would say i want to cry but i already am. i'm so ****ing scared. i don't know how i'm gonna graduate this year.

~~~

..


----------



## jiny (Jul 28, 2016)

riummi said:


> permit test tmrw - I hope I pass



good luck


----------



## riummi (Jul 28, 2016)

^ reminded me that my counselor approved my schedule a month ago but just told me to choose between my ap psych or art 3 class >:c thanks for changing the schedule - I already bought a ap practice test book for the class too


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 28, 2016)

everyone is making me want to jump off a cliff right now xD


----------



## Locket (Jul 28, 2016)

My head hurts, I'm dizzy, and just plain don't feel good.

Maybe if the headache was gone I wouldn't feel so bad


----------



## piske (Jul 28, 2016)

I pet my parents' cat for like a second and I still got stuffed up and itchy


----------



## vel (Jul 29, 2016)

i need to save up 300 tbt _300_ to buy an avatar extension yuck, time to spam acnl discussion again :<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2016)

Awake said:


> i need to save up 300 tbt _300_ to buy an avatar extension yuck, time to spam acnl discussion again :<



Do you want me to help you out? I prefer to save up my TBT, but I sometimes help other members get what they want by donating TBT to them. Sometimes I don't even tell them that I would help them.

I can give you 300 TBT without asking anything in return. There's not much I want on this site anymore. The only thing I want is a lot of TBT so I can host contests with big rewards. But I don't mind helping others, even if it will slow me down to my goal.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 29, 2016)

I really wish my gran wouldn't smoke as much, but she's old and lives alone with not much to do so she isn't going to stop now. when you walk into her house you can literally see all the smoke, its scary


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

Fine, act like a freaking kid who lies all the time and throws **** around like you're the queen of the universe. I certainly did not ignore you but if you're gonna throw that **** all around and try acting like a sassy innocent pageant queen the go be false with everyone else.


----------



## Elov (Jul 29, 2016)

So the past week or so I've been teaching my boyfriend how to drive. But about half an hour ago he said he wanted to practice around the neighborhood by himself. He's never driven by himself yet, and it's only been a week and I'm not that great of a teacher. I'm just kinda nervous something bad is gonna happen, regardless of how irrational it is there's still a chance. Plus it's my car, so it would really suck if something happened... I really hope he'll be back soon. >.<

Edit: Oh thank god he's back lol. He ended up driving on the busy street outside our neighborhood.. TT_TT


----------



## Locket (Jul 29, 2016)

Well, those underwear really tried. They just didn't quite make it.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

The fact that Broffina moved over my path is bothering me enough.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)

new episode in < an hour but i have to go somewhere eeep

also why is this site so slow smh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2016)

My throat hurts.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

I want a lion


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)

Got an eyelash in my eye and it's still there somewhere... :V


----------



## namiieco (Jul 29, 2016)

I am ready to go home. I don't want to stay here anymore ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

bleh i want more booze also this bbq tomorrow pls no


----------



## vel (Jul 29, 2016)

It's really hard to maintain a decent amount of bells, I always spend it on crap I want


----------



## Javocado (Jul 29, 2016)

too hot for life


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

Spoiler: Unimportant rant



I went out to sam's club today and it was absolute hell, not only was the walk to get there ****ing horrible, but when i arrived there were so many gross children running amuck, touching things with their filthy hands, and the parents didnt give a flying you-know-what, i swear 99% of the parents here dont deserve to be parents. those children need to learn some goddamn manners and the parents need to learn how to shut their kids up or atleast put them on a leash, but whatever i still got that soda i was craving the entire week, the only enjoyable part of that whole ordeal is when this one dog food vendor guy asked me if i had a dog in which i replied no, then he said "oh, well then this is a good thing to feed the kids" lmao that guy made my day <3


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 29, 2016)

So hot here


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 29, 2016)

the fact that i'm still here


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2016)

This drive is so long I'm getting a headache :c and I haven't even much. 
At least I passed my permit test though yay


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

when you see your life flash before your eyes right when you get a charlie horse, i stopped it before it hurt too bad but now it hurts to walk

this is why i dont like to stretch


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 29, 2016)

im gonna sleep in a few minutes but ik thst when i wake up my thread will be locked....... so sad ... rip every thread ive ever made that i didnt get to say goodbye to because they were locked at like 4 am my time


----------



## vel (Jul 29, 2016)

what bothers me rn is i look like crap and i have to go to get ready for school. my eyebrows are gross, i have bags under my eyes, my clothes are pretty yuck, and my teeth look disgusting. i really don't want summer to end, i want to fix all that before school starts.


----------



## Daydream (Jul 29, 2016)

That was a terrrible day


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm trying to get an answer on my question thread on the Nintendo Treehouse. I'm asking for why the Virtual Console in North America is more behind than the other regions, and I haven't gotten an answer from anyone. Does anybody know why the NA VC releases is slower than the EU VC releases? I'm not trying to be rude, and it's not even a joke question.

I would like an answer on my thread. I just want to know what's the holdup with Nintendo of America's VC library. I'm not going to spam my thread with all of these bumps.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 29, 2016)

The fact that I can't find Zootopia merch anywhere D:
I guess I'm off to the Disney Store.....in a few weeks....if they have anything..


----------



## xara (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm actually so angry right now that I can't even fathom it, and I honestly want to murder somebody


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh yea..and also I had a friend and now they just ignore my messages...like I mean I've been through some stuff and what someone to talk to..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Oh yea..and also I had a friend and now they just ignore my messages...like I mean I've been through some stuff and what someone to talk to..



Is there anything you would like to talk to me about? Nobody is answering my question, so I'm not occupied with anything. We can talk together if you like.


----------



## Locket (Jul 29, 2016)

Why is your art, you spend five minutes on, worth 30, whilst I spend 3 hours on mine, and mine is worth 30?

Why are you saying the same thing I say to you? Why are you saying that mine is worth the same that I priced your art for?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 29, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm trying to get an answer on my question thread on the Nintendo Treehouse. I'm asking for why the Virtual Console in North America is more behind than the other regions, and I haven't gotten an answer from anyone. Does anybody know why the NA VC releases is slower than the EU VC releases? I'm not trying to be rude, and it's not even a joke question.
> 
> I would like an answer on my thread. I just want to know what's the holdup with Nintendo of America's VC library. I'm not going to spam my thread with all of these bumps.



Oh hey, welcome back!

I haven't seen your thread but I just don't think many people here know the answer. I know I have no idea why it's so behind compared to EU, and I honestly don't even have a guess. _Maybe_ the American teams just work slower or they aren't planning as well as other regions? I couldn't tell ya. But don't be too offended by no replies, that's kind of a tough question.

As for me, my head is killing me and I haven't taken my meds for the day yet so I know when I do that it will just get worse. Yay me. I also slept all day today so sleeping tonight will be nonexistent and I'm supposed to party with my friends tomorrow night... My sleep schedule will be a mess.


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2016)

Locket said:


> Why is your art, you spend five minutes on, worth 30, whilst I spend 3 hours on mine, and mine is worth 30?
> 
> Why are you saying the same thing I say to you? Why are you saying that mine is worth the same that I priced your art for?


dunno who said it but if the quality is hugely different then it makes sense - if its the same quality then that means you just need to practice more to be quicker (some people though naturally take a long time so don't be sad about that). 

meanwhile - my acne yeesh its that time again


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Oh hey, welcome back!
> 
> I haven't seen your thread but I just don't think many people here know the answer. I know I have no idea why it's so behind compared to EU, and I honestly don't even have a guess. _Maybe_ the American teams just work slower or they aren't planning as well as other regions? I couldn't tell ya. But don't be too offended by no replies, that's kind of a tough question.
> 
> As for me, my head is killing me and I haven't taken my meds for the day yet so I know when I do that it will just get worse. Yay me. I also slept all day today so sleeping tonight will be nonexistent and I'm supposed to party with my friends tomorrow night... My sleep schedule will be a mess.



Yep, I am back. I was originally going to stay off forever, but I decided to change my mind after ten months and stay here on TBT.

I did send NoA a question on why it takes a while on how to emulate N64 games while other regions get them quicker. They didn't answer that part, but they did send me a link on upcoming Nintendo titles. I also mentioned Pokemon Stadium and Pokemon Snap (one is on the Japan VC only while the other wasn't even on any VC yet). They said "they couldn't guarantee if Pokemon Stadium or Pokemon Snap would be added, but they do take all feedback into consideration" as my comments get heard across the rest of the department. So the Pokemon Stadium and Pokemon Snap issue has been answered, but not the other.

You guys may not know the situation, but I would rather ask you guys than where I learned it from - the Wii U board on GameFAQs. The board is filled with disrepsectful people. If I ask them the same question, they would answer it by making an insulting remark about Nintendo and NoA. I'll probably take your guess as an answer and assume that NoA cares more about quality than quantity.

I would advise that you do not ask anybody on GameFAQs for the answer. I lost credibility in them.


----------



## Locket (Jul 30, 2016)

Guess I can't give advice, sell art, or basically do anything good or intelligent on the internet. Because I'm only 12. And 12 year olds are stupid and can't draw. They don't give good advice because they can't even solve 2 +2. They can barely do anything on the internet because they are trolls, they love to go around and show off their stupidity. 

But, when they turn that magical number called 13, they are all the sudden smart and not a troll! They can finally solve 2 + 2 and even more!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Yep, I am back. I was originally going to stay off forever, but I decided to change my mind after ten months and stay here on TBT.
> 
> I did send NoA a question on why it takes a while on how to emulate N64 games while other regions get them quicker. They didn't answer that part, but they did send me a link on upcoming Nintendo titles. I also mentioned Pokemon Stadium and Pokemon Snap (one is on the Japan VC only while the other wasn't even on any VC yet). They said "they couldn't guarantee if Pokemon Stadium or Pokemon Snap would be added, but they do take all feedback into consideration" as my comments get heard across the rest of the department. So the Pokemon Stadium and Pokemon Snap issue has been answered, but not the other.
> 
> ...



Not like anyone is gonna listen to me, but...

NoA's support email's are generally made by a computer. If you want to get a hold of somebody, I'd recommend calling them and a real person should answer you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2016)

Locket said:


> Guess I can't give advice, sell art, or basically do anything good or intelligent on the internet. Because I'm only 12. And 12 year olds are stupid and can't draw. They don't give good advice because they can't even solve 2 +2. They can barely do anything on the internet because they are trolls, they love to go around and show off their stupidity.
> 
> But, when they turn that magical number called 13, they are all the sudden smart and not a troll! They can finally solve 2 + 2 and even more!



Just because you're young doesn't mean you're a troll. It means you are young. That's all. Age only has a weak correlation with maturity, so I don't believe in this stereotype.


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 30, 2016)

I got a migrain... (͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

Locket said:


> Guess I can't give advice, sell art, or basically do anything good or intelligent on the internet. Because I'm only 12. And 12 year olds are stupid and can't draw. They don't give good advice because they can't even solve 2 +2. They can barely do anything on the internet because they are trolls, they love to go around and show off their stupidity.
> 
> But, when they turn that magical number called 13, they are all the sudden smart and not a troll! They can finally solve 2 + 2 and even more!
> 
> ...



Tbh I agree. I don't care if you're 12 or 50, I think it's your level of maturity. You come off very mature to me and I would probably buy and sell art from you  But I honestly find that some people view 13 as the magic number. Once you're 13 you have a whole new experience online. People are nicer to you, and respect you more. But as you're 12, bad people will call you a troll and disrespect you. Ik this probably doesn't help, but I am honestly agreeing with you. Please VM/PM me if you need to talk to somebody 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm being bugged by the fact that NOBODY IS FREAKING BIDDING ON WALKERRRR. Ugghhhhh


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 30, 2016)

seriously though, my head hurts like hell.


----------



## Locket (Jul 30, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> seriously though, my head hurts like hell.



That's what heads are for. If your like me, and get headaches frequently.


----------



## piske (Jul 30, 2016)

That even as adults, and in a workplace, people are still cliquey. It's so immature and silly ; v ;


----------



## jiny (Jul 30, 2016)

my nose is clogged & my throat is itchy? it also feels like it's about to close ;v; allergies strike again


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2016)

TCM starting to air modern movies wtf man


----------



## Mao (Jul 30, 2016)

going crazy. builders next door have a need to blast their radio on full and occasionally sing to it too. got woken up today at 8:30 by the sound of ukip being discussed. now 3 hours later there's dido white flag playing with drilling and shouting


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2016)

Mao said:


> going crazy. builders next door have a need to blast their radio on full and occasionally sing to it too. got woken up today at 8:30 by the sound of ukip being discussed. now 3 hours later there's dido white flag playing with drilling and shouting



omg i'd die if they did that here omfg

also my mom stop being in such denial and overprotective ****it


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 30, 2016)

so much pain


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 30, 2016)

My teeth hurt

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also school is getting close and closer and I don't like it  I need to finish my book too. Haven't started my essay yet. Good job, self.


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2016)

It's been over 72 hours since I last messaged her...


rip me


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2016)

Ughh I don't want autumn can it just be summer holidays forever...

also kinda regret buying Mii Force the curve is way too steep unless you get the exact right colors of Mii.. ech and some stages are too tedious


----------



## piske (Jul 30, 2016)

kianli said:


> my nose is clogged & my throat is itchy? it also feels like it's about to close ;v; allergies strike again



Me too! Allergies are the worst! ; v ;


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 30, 2016)

So errr someone (not here) copied the signature style I had (like my sig style below, a small pic & minimal text/links beside each other and both aligned to the right) and even though it's not bad or anything, it kinda bothers me because now we have very, very similar signatures... ; -;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2016)

My collectible sidebar is messed up again. The apple is adjacent to the chocolate cake, and it wants to eat my chocolate cake.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 30, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Is there anything you would like to talk to me about? Nobody is answering my question, so I'm not occupied with anything. We can talk together if you like.



It's not really a question, it's just I've been scared of having contact lenses all my life, I can't even watch people put them in, and I just got them and it's been really rough. >.< I hate taking them in and out.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 30, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> It's not really a question, it's just I've been scared of having contact lenses all my life, I can't even watch people put them in, and I just got them and it's been really rough. >.< I hate taking them in and out.


Would glasses be an option if the lenses are for sight? Cuz I share the same fear of contact lenses and I'd never use any if I got bad sight.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 30, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Would glasses be an option if the lenses are for sight? Cuz I share the same fear of contact lenses and I'd never use any if I got bad sight.



Yea, I've had glasses for a few years but my parents want me to get contact lenses for sports, and swimming. They want me to wear them everyday now and AHHH. It's the fourth day I've had them and I'm a nervous wreck right now to put them in.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 30, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> It's not really a question, it's just I've been scared of having contact lenses all my life, I can't even watch people put them in, and I just got them and it's been really rough. >.< I hate taking them in and out.





Dinomates said:


> Would glasses be an option if the lenses are for sight? Cuz I share the same fear of contact lenses and I'd never use any if I got bad sight.



Hello friends!! (sorry for popping in)
Contacts are really scary if you think about it without having tried them on (trust me, I've been at that phase too where I couldn't even watch my friend put contacts on and it probably took me like 10 minutes to put on my contacts on my first try) but you'll get used to them! Contacts have special liquids that come with them (NOT eyedrops, they're two different things) which helps lessen the pain by a ton when you apply contacts to your eyes. c: It's always important to wash the contacts with the special liquid before applying contacts (as I said, it lessens the pain; most of the time, if you're used to contacts already, it's not painful at all) and after removing contacts (contacts dry VERY easily and you should not place them in water; keeping them in a contain of the special liquid will help keep 'em moist) 

I've said a lot woops sorry but if you have more questions about contacts or still fear them, feel free to ask me about them! ^o^ I'm wearing contacts as I type this hehe x)

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Yea, I've had glasses for a few years but my parents want me to get contact lenses for sports, and swimming. They want me to wear them everyday now and AHHH. It's the fourth day I've had them and I'm a nervous wreck right now to put them in.



Errr I wouldn't recommend swimming with contact lenses? Not sure actually bc I haven't actually tried to wear contact lenses while training for swimming but you run the risk of letting water into your eyes, which can wash out your contacts from your eyes and you can lose them very easily in the water  (I once dived into a pool with contacts on and no goggles and I barely made it out of the pool with my contacts (luckily both were still on my eyes but were misplaced around my eyes bleh)

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Yea, thank you!
> I'm actually going away soon for a week and my parents thought contacts would be a good idea for the trip. Apparently I was supposed to go to my eye doctor and learn how to put them in myself, but because we are leaving soon there wouldn't be time to schedule an appointment, so my mom is putting them in my eyes for now.
> 
> I can't even touch my eyeball Dx



I've had a similar story actually! My mom insisted before that during prom I shouldn't wear glasses and so in my JS prom (as a junior), I had no glasses on for the entire prom and everything was so blurry, I couldn't enjoy it ; -; So during my next JS prom (as a senior), mom had me wear contact lenses and my eye doctor made me put them on my own the first time (like it was so pressuring, my fingers were shaking as I tried to place my contacts in my eyes, and imagine having both my mom and my doctor watching me get scared! D: I was so ready for my eyes to sting but actually they didn't hurt so much). Eventually I liked the idea of contact lenses and I slowly got used to them. ^^ Now I wear contacts to school every other day 
So yeah, don't be afraid to try and put them on! As long as you have that special liquid for contacts, it won't hurt bad at all. c:


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 30, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Hello friends!! (sorry for popping in)
> Contacts are really scary if you think about it without having tried them on (trust me, I've been at that phase too where I couldn't even watch my friend put contacts on and it probably took me like 10 minutes to put on my contacts on my first try) but you'll get used to them! Contacts have special liquids that come with them (NOT eyedrops, they're two different things) which helps lessen the pain by a ton when you apply contacts to your eyes. c: It's always important to wash the contacts with the special liquid before applying contacts (as I said, it lessens the pain; most of the time, if you're used to contacts already, it's not painful at all) and after removing contacts (contacts dry VERY easily and you should not place them in water; keeping them in a contain of the special liquid will help keep 'em moist)
> 
> I've said a lot woops sorry but if you have more questions about contacts or still fear them, feel free to ask me about them! ^o^ I'm wearing contacts as I type this hehe x)



Yea, thank you!
I'm actually going away soon for a week and my parents thought contacts would be a good idea for the trip. Apparently I was supposed to go to my eye doctor and learn how to put them in myself, but because we are leaving soon there wouldn't be time to schedule an appointment, so my mom is putting them in my eyes for now. 

I can't even touch my eyeball Dx


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 30, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Hello friends!! (sorry for popping in)
> Contacts are really scary if you think about it without having tried them on (trust me, I've been at that phase too where I couldn't even watch my friend put contacts on and it probably took me like 10 minutes to put on my contacts on my first try) but you'll get used to them! Contacts have special liquids that come with them (NOT eyedrops, they're two different things) which helps lessen the pain by a ton when you apply contacts to your eyes. c: It's always important to wash the contacts with the special liquid before applying contacts (as I said, it lessens the pain; most of the time, if you're used to contacts already, it's not painful at all) and after removing contacts (contacts dry VERY easily and you should not place them in water; keeping them in a contain of the special liquid will help keep 'em moist)
> 
> I've said a lot woops sorry but if you have more questions about contacts or still fear them, feel free to ask me about them! ^o^ I'm wearing contacts as I type this hehe x)



Yea, thank you!
I'm actually going away soon for a week and my parents thought contacts would be a good idea for the trip. Apparently I was supposed to go to my eye doctor and learn how to put them in myself, but because we are leaving soon there wouldn't be time to schedule an appointment, so my mom is putting them in my eyes for now. 

I can't even touch my eyeball Dx


----------



## Albuns (Jul 30, 2016)

Not having anyone to talk to xux


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 30, 2016)

just had green curry with a bowl of rice and im still hungry!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> Not having anyone to talk to xux



I can talk to you if you want. Sorry if nobody wants to talk to you.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 30, 2016)

man, todays saturday so that means i cant listen to the radio because they're always trying to make things  "hip" and "cool" by remixing a bunch of random songs and adding a really basic club beat in the background, like c'mon i came here to listen to good music jams not your ****ty mixtape -_-


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 30, 2016)

Feeling a little stressed right now, I have a YouTube channel and I'm leaving for vacation in a week, and I can't bring my 3ds, so I have to pre record a bunch of videos for the week while I'm gone right now. >.<


----------



## Locket (Jul 30, 2016)

So, I stained my sheets last night (curse periods!) and my brother saw some of it peaking from my blanket. He uncovered it then said: "Is that kool-aid?"
I said: "Sure... I guess thats kool-aid"


----------



## Cudon (Jul 30, 2016)

For the last week I basically haven't gamed at all and it bothers me. I'm just really in the mood for some 3DS stuff like Yokai Watch and AC, which has led me to become unmotivated towards pc games for the time being. The fact that I have literally nothing fun left to do in most of the Steam games I have been playing adds to it too. It's all just grinding for achievos in games like Saints Row, Borderlands and Stardew. Really hope my N3DS is mailed soon so I can do the dumb data transfer and play some AC.


----------



## jiny (Jul 30, 2016)

nvm v


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 30, 2016)

Welp.  Here goes nuthin.

I messaged my ex a few days ago.  I sort of...hurt him.  Pretty badly.  And the guilt has been hiding in me for a long time.  I thought I was over it, but I had this dream a week ago, about him, and all the guilt came pouring back.  So I had half a bottle of wine and messaged him on skype.  I'm too afraid to get back on and see if he replied at all.  Honestly, I shouldn't have talked to him at all.

And I mean, I have a good life, you know?  I have a good boyfriend.  I have my own place, my own car.  Heck, I even have a kitten.  It just....gets to me, when I look back, sometimes, and I never got the chance to properly apologize to my ex.  I know that we might not ever be able to be friends, but I wish we could be.  And I can't talk to anyone about this.  Either I don't know anyone well, or the people I DO know don't care.  So I came here.


----------



## riummi (Jul 30, 2016)

i can't tell what the character is wearing...too many details ugh


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2016)

Today has honestly sucked and I've basically been on the verge of tears all day


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 30, 2016)

heartbreaker said:


> Today has honestly sucked and I've basically been on the verge of tears all day



*internet hug*

same but not the same.  I don't need details.  Just know that you are loved.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

the wire on the left side of my headphones are breaking ugh


----------



## Javocado (Jul 31, 2016)

Late night thots.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

think i had too much last night damn petrol booze lmao


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 31, 2016)

really really hope that my charger isn't fried ---____---


----------



## vogelbiene (Jul 31, 2016)

I forgot to take my medication and so now I'm all teary and can't stop crying over nothing.
I suppose it's my fault for not taking them, but I hate how antidepressants always have these side effects whenever you miss a dose...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

my tum hurts ugh


----------



## Cudon (Jul 31, 2016)

God I want ice cream. I could technically go to the store and buy nothing else since I'm out of ''home alone'' money, but mehh


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

regretting my username change a little bit


----------



## namiieco (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm not motivated enough.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 31, 2016)

I really just want to lay around all day, but there are so many things I have to do...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 31, 2016)

I hate seeing "Back to School" sales. I still have until August 29th.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 31, 2016)

sometimes i just get this feeling you're not even interested in chatting...y am i even trying


----------



## Cudon (Jul 31, 2016)

I've been eating nothing but fishsticks this whole week and it miight be taking a toll on me


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

people not having 3ds around here meh rip 10 days achievement then 

also people who seriously use raisins in their food, should be forbidden tbh


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 31, 2016)

that coconut cream pie was really good but  i feel kind of bleh now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I hate seeing "Back to School" sales. I still have until August 29th.



Although I'm glad to be done with high school for a long time as I'm four years in college, this kinds makes me feel sad. I never liked Middle School or High School.

Also notice how college gives you less time than high school. The shortest time each college class is like 50 minutes, but you have to go three times a week. In high school, 45-minute classes are everyday from Mondays fo Fridays. The longest block schedule classes in college are 75 minutes. High School classes are 90 minutes, and that's if you only go twice or three times a week. And let's not forget the semester lengths. A college semester is normally shorter than a high school semester. Yet, college classes give out a lot more lessons than high school classes. So it's less time in college, but more stuff to learn.


----------



## vel (Jul 31, 2016)

my sister is so cringy with her boyfriend and ugh , she's in the stage of her life where she thinks she's edgy and cool for doing something slightly different than the "mainstream" people, and i'm going to cry.

- - - Post Merge - - -

she's 12 btw , and i'm living in fear


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

Steam and their mother****ing piece of garbage smartphone app. Like bruh I typed the password correctly 3 times yet I'm stuck with this stupid captcha thing when I just need to sell junk wtf man


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2016)

I still feel awful and I've been crying for the past 10 minutes



It's not okay for her to make me feel like this.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 31, 2016)

There's someone using my same avatar. I'm the #1 Tiffany fan around here! lol


----------



## Charlise (Jul 31, 2016)

I recently finished Parks and Recreation and I am so sad. Parks and Rec was my favorite show ever and it ended so quickly (because I watched 20 episodes every day   ). Ik this is so cheesy, but I was CRYING when the credit roll came on. Ugh I just am so sad right now


----------



## Locket (Jul 31, 2016)

Awake said:


> my sister is so cringy with her boyfriend and ugh , she's in the stage of her life where she thinks she's edgy and cool for doing something slightly different than the "mainstream" people, and i'm going to cry.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> she's 12 btw , and i'm living in fear




Your sister has problems, she's wayyy to young to be dating (and that's coming from a 12 year old). Tell her to break up and tell her that it won't be worth it to have a boyfriend. She'll just look back at it and be like: "why, why was I even in a relationship?"


I wanna eat but I'm afraid that if I eat too much I'll get sick again.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 31, 2016)

Locket said:


> Your sister has problems, she's wayyy to young to be dating (and that's coming from a 12 year old). Tell her to break up and tell her that it won't be worth it to have a boyfriend. She'll just look back at it and be like: "why, why was I even in a relationship?"
> 
> 
> I wanna eat but I'm afraid that if I eat too much I'll get sick again.


While I do agree with it being a bit foolish to date when so young, I still think it's a bit rude to just go and tell somebody that, esp considering that she'll probably disagree and won't understand it. Personally I'd just let her eventually realize it by herself, since she probably will. However for all I know it could be that one in a million occurence when a couple that eventually has a happy marriage has dated from age 12.

My stupid pepsi max went flat in like a day are you ****ting me. Shame that there's only pepsi and storebrand coke sold at the store closest to me.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 31, 2016)

drew something on the wrong layer and accidentally saved it UGHH


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2016)

My depressions getting worse


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 31, 2016)

Marshal isn't selling @_@;; He's #1 on the tier list somehow.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> There's someone using my same avatar. I'm the #1 Tiffany fan around here! lol



omg yes i got you and that person mixed up for a sec lol

also the audio on these headphone are so terrible ;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2016)

last day of july nooo

wish 2015 could be back ;_;


----------



## Daydream (Jul 31, 2016)

I NEED to change my disgusting username, but I don't have any idea.


----------



## Charlise (Jul 31, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> Marshal isn't selling @_@;; He's #1 on the tier list somehow.



OMMGGGG I HAD THIS SAME EXACT PROBLEM WHEN I WAS CYCLING HIM OUT OF MY TOWNNNNN. I finally got someone to buy him for 100 tbt


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 31, 2016)

cRAP I WAS SUPPOSED TO BE READING


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 31, 2016)

oh my god guys its august

there are 4 months left of this year
what happened


----------



## jiny (Jul 31, 2016)

My mom's butthurt over a donut. A ****ing donut.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

i want more candyz but im running low on tbt


----------



## piske (Jul 31, 2016)

Feeling anxious about tomorrow. I don't like driving to places I'm unfamiliar with, especially when I have to be there at a certain time ; v ;


----------



## vel (Jul 31, 2016)

i need to rant for a sec:
1. in the context that you are using i'm not sure whether i should use jokes to deal with it or just tell you to stop. it's hard for me to connect with people over it and i really want to help you stop.
2. why does school have to start in a week i'm not ready
3. can i just.. be pretty for once?
4. how do people get so much tbt , i would invest in the black market or something but i don't care for collectibles
5. stressed. out.
6. i still don't know how i'm going to survive school this year.


----------



## boujee (Jul 31, 2016)

Most of my associates are in their 20's who have a mental capacity of a preteen with no social life 

It sucks looking down at people than up


----------



## jiny (Jul 31, 2016)

nvmm should've posted this. she knows what she said was wrong. she is usually not like that so i guess she was cranky or on her period


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2016)

kianli said:


> My mom's throwing a big fit about how she didn't get a donut she wanted. There are plenty of donuts in the box.... She decides to ****talk my dad, my brothers & I. I also have to say we did nothing wrong, yet she wants to ****talk us. She made me cry but my brothers didn't really get affected by it. She said she hates us all & she wishes she didn't marry my dad. She doesn't want us to exist & she regrets the day she ever gave birth to me (I'm the first)
> 
> This is all over a donut.



please leave your house when your 18. seriously


----------



## jiny (Jul 31, 2016)

Jetix said:


> please leave your house when your 18. seriously



That would be a solution if I knew where I would go as soon as I turn 18.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2016)

kianli said:


> My mom's throwing a big fit about how she didn't get a donut she wanted. There are plenty of donuts in the box.... She decides to ****talk my dad, my brothers & I. I also have to say we did nothing wrong, yet she wants to ****talk us. She made me cry but my brothers didn't really get affected by it. She said she hates us all & she wishes she didn't marry my dad. She doesn't want us to exist & she regrets the day she ever gave birth to me (I'm the first)
> 
> This is all over a donut.



You have a terrible mother. Blacklisting her like what you just did is a good idea.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2016)

kianli said:


> That would be a solution if I knew where I would go as soon as I turn 18.



maybe a friend or something? or college?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> You have a terrible mother. Blacklisting her like what you just did is a good idea.



Sorry I said this, but I really think her comments over a doughnut is shameful. That's what got me into posting this.

I feel like I'm already getting in trouble. I don't want to get in trouble.


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 1, 2016)

Ughhhh I just wanna find a free full vocaloid prograaammm
again, im trash


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't know whats wrong with me, or what the hell I'm trying to look for, I feel like I'm better off erasing myself instead of feeling empty mostly everyday.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm so used to having zombie, murder chase, ghost nightmares or paranoia of someone watching me sleep I don't even care anymore lol
This is sickening

I should really go to to the cardiologist and approve of that surgery but I don't wanna
Emotional pain < physical pain? that's subjective

- - - Post Merge - - -

One day I'll get a full night's undisrupted rest. One day!!!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 1, 2016)

I just feel like crap physically and mentally. I need it to be Tuesday already so I can recharge my batteries.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 1, 2016)

I just burped with my mouth closed but watery vomit came out of my nose and is burning me?


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 1, 2016)

lol ik im a disappointment mom but i really Cant sssso maybe u should chill ?? 
uhgh  im almost looking forward tto when school starts bc then i'll not have 2 do ths. also pls van it be thurday rn thanks


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 1, 2016)

A mosquito bit me. :'(


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2016)

i want to see my grandmaaa


----------



## xara (Aug 1, 2016)

I told my mom last night about something that I shouldn't have done *cringe* 

And still no word from my friend...I think I'm close to officially giving up, because it's obvious she doesn't care


----------



## Cudon (Aug 1, 2016)

I got a overall nice costly brand messenger bag second hand but the flap of it is entirely filled in small holes since the last owner had like 30 pins on it ffff. Makes the bag look like it has acne.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 1, 2016)

people who publicly feel like they need to express that they are too mature to play pokemon go


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

@ people: back off my butt


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 1, 2016)

There's a typhoon hitting here right now and the wind is SO loud


----------



## riummi (Aug 1, 2016)

so i heated up some tomato soup...only to find that I HAD NO MORE CHEESE for my grilled cheese sandwich >:'c i am so upset and i will be for the entire day and mb tmrw


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

my laptop always tries to download things without my permission omfmfmmg


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 1, 2016)

you think i don't know how stupid i'm being? you think i want to feel this way? i know i'm being irrational, but i can hardly help these ****ty feeling anymore than you can. if i had a relax button i would have pressed that ***** already.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 1, 2016)

people just try too hard to act different in my group chat by just hating on what people like and then be like

"I can have an opinion"

yes, but u dont need to throw it around everywhere anytime the subject is mentioned

get on the defensive and just say its a stupid subject to argue about, but you wanna ask for it by being annoying 24/7


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2016)

i want this app but supposedly i'll talk to strangers so i can't get it. i just want to talk to my friends.


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

@ someone not on tbt : ok hunny, why don't you ****ing use your brain for once. my conversations with you actually make me want to punch myself, like use your ****ing brain once in your life and maybe you wouldn't be stuck in your situation? you literally don't have a sense of humor and you drain the fun out of everything. you aren't fat, so please stop saying that. no one in our group is fat, pls stop making us compliment you bc no one cares. all you do is fight with people and judge others and spread rumors, so pls sweatie back the **** off.


----------



## xara (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm so angry right now I could literally bash my face into the wall


----------



## Daydream (Aug 1, 2016)

Pixr said:


> I NEED to change my disgusting username, but I don't have any idea.



I bought the username change from the shop. I still have no idea.


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2016)

lol i'll stop posting then what did u think would happen when you follow me? u know i like kpop so i'm pretty sure you'd know what would come out of it. kpop posts. lol use some common sense


----------



## piske (Aug 1, 2016)

Allergies. So many allergies... ! Also, not ready for work tomorrow... one more day off please ; v ;


----------



## Daydream (Aug 1, 2016)

The heat is coming back... Nooooo please don't...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 1, 2016)

**** him.

get away from me.


----------



## xara (Aug 2, 2016)

please can someone explain to me why I keep thinking about someone who obviously doesn't care about  me


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm worried about the dentist tomorrow extracting my super tight tooth : (


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

Being bored sucks, especially when you don't have any games to really distract you from, and feeling lonely doesn't help either. 
-Sigh-


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm spending all my bells, man.


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2016)

coMe ON


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 2, 2016)

fUnx


----------



## Limon (Aug 2, 2016)

There's a storm outside and I'm tired but don't want to sleep.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 2, 2016)

a racist piece of trash
also the fact that i have school in a week lmao


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 2, 2016)

Need to sleep


----------



## riummi (Aug 2, 2016)

nothing interesting to watch! also, i hope I can fall asleep soon


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

A random headache out of no where And Ahhh I feel you, I don't know what to even watch on netflix/hulu, I always just find myself rewatching old favorite anime. x:


----------



## Bloody_House (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm hungry, I have nothing to watch -.- and I'm bored waiting for an anime ep to air


----------



## Cudon (Aug 2, 2016)

Just when I'm about to head out it starts pouring really strongly and thundering. I'm wearing a loose tee and have no umbrella rippp


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 2, 2016)

i hate the way i think


----------



## xara (Aug 2, 2016)

I feel like death


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 2, 2016)

Upset by ppl who only determine some artist's worth based on numbers.
Ah I don't know man I can't cope with social activities and while it motivates me to work harder to prove them I can do well I also feel that it doesn't matter and I should deactivate soon.
I give it two months. After two months, I will see.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 2, 2016)

i miss my friend


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 2, 2016)

Utarara said:


> i miss my friend



Sorry to hear  Did you try contacting them?

I ate too much chinese, and I brought some more at home. Idk if I wanna eat it yet, I'm probably gonna have an upset tummy tomorrow.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 2, 2016)

I have sciatica which is a inflammation in my sciatic nerve and it causes really intense pain in my left leg whenever I sit down or lie down. It's causing me to be really tired as I have to be standing up and stretching for most of the time and it's *very* painful so thats bothering me. I've also been pretty ill over the past two weeks and as I'm on my summer holiday after exams i'm kinda upset that it's all been wasted on these illnesses I have.

Wow now I feel like ranting


----------



## Daydream (Aug 2, 2016)

Can I have normal feet for ONE day? This is sooo painful


----------



## Cudon (Aug 2, 2016)

I should have just gone to a store and bought a N3DS there cuz my package is late even tho it's literally shipped from Finland. It was supposed to be here 4 days ago..


----------



## xara (Aug 2, 2016)

Utarara said:


> i miss my friend



Same. 

Even though my friends toxic and doesn't seem to care very much about me, I still miss her, and it hurts


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 2, 2016)

Emi_C said:


> I have sciatica which is a inflammation in my sciatic nerve and it causes really intense pain in my left leg whenever I sit down or lie down. It's causing me to be really tired as I have to be standing up and stretching for most of the time and it's *very* painful so thats bothering me. I've also been pretty ill over the past two weeks and as I'm on my summer holiday after exams i'm kinda upset that it's all been wasted on these illnesses I have.
> 
> Wow now I feel like ranting



Oh my god that sucks so much, I feel you on having wasted your summer break because of an illness  Hopefully it gets better soon!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 2, 2016)

****ING HATE CLIFFHANGERS! OWARI NO SERAPH, WHY YOU CLIFF HANG ME?! JUST RELEASE S3 ALR GODDAMMIT!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2016)

meh i wanna play cah tonight yeee


----------



## xara (Aug 2, 2016)

Cramps


----------



## riummi (Aug 2, 2016)

tom - i hate it


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2016)

even if i put an alarm i can't wake up on time - what am i going to do when school starts


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2016)

my mom acting all miffed and hissfitting because i accidentally tore down some picture and its frame like bruh buy a new one yourself you knew perfectly well it was a bad place.


----------



## riummi (Aug 2, 2016)

ugh cramps, chills and feeling faint


----------



## Javocado (Aug 2, 2016)

got a deep cut on my thumb from work yesterday and it's just a real pain


----------



## vel (Aug 2, 2016)

if only my teeth didn't make me look like a 10 year old.


----------



## xara (Aug 2, 2016)

I can feel my anxiety trying to kill me


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2016)

i honestly wish i could look prettier


----------



## riummi (Aug 2, 2016)

wow so now my cramps go away - guess i should take more advil...also i almost threw up so that was nice


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

breaking news I'm still bored af and don't have any friends to cure my boredom.


----------



## xara (Aug 2, 2016)

I feel like my friend is dead


----------



## Locket (Aug 2, 2016)

I want people to call my art cute, I want to have people say: "Your art is so amazing!"

I don't get anything.

They all say my art is cute when they get it, then they just leave it there to die. They don't even put it in their character references.

I just wanna give up art, because no one is gonna say: "It's sooo cute!" "Your art is amazing!" "Your art is worth 1000 TBTB!"
They are just gonna say: "You need to work on it." "Your art is worth 1 TBTB"


----------



## Cudon (Aug 2, 2016)

Locket said:


> I want people to call my art cute, I want to have people say: "Your art is so amazing!"
> 
> I don't get anything.
> 
> ...


It takes time to get good at something. The artist whose art people consider worth 1000 tbt have been drawing for years and have also gone through the beginning phase during which people didn't adore their art.


----------



## Chicha (Aug 2, 2016)

Locket said:


> I want people to call my art cute, I want to have people say: "Your art is so amazing!"
> 
> I don't get anything.
> 
> ...



I feel the same way sometimes. It sucks. ;^; And people not putting art you make for them in their refs is super rude imo. Please don't let that discourage you. Everyone has a different pace of learning art. Keep practicing!


I've been suspicious for a while and found out I'm allergic to sour cream. I'm also allergic to milk but lactaid has been helping a lot at least. I'm starting to suspect the same with yogurt. ;^;


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2016)

Locket said:


> I want people to call my art cute, I want to have people say: "Your art is so amazing!"
> 
> I don't get anything.
> 
> ...



same


----------



## riummi (Aug 2, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> been drawing for years and have also gone through the beginning phase during which people didn't adore their art.



very true - I've had those ups and downs and I've felt so so jealous of all the other great artists (I still feel that way). Don't expect amazing results in a few months but once you've been working at it for a few years, you'll see how much progress you made. Hopefully it encourages you to work even harder so the results will be even greater!
*omg also not sure if anyone else does this but I just forget to update my stuff lol //lazy
--------------
so im reading these manga that are supposed to be really scary/disturbing and i'm afraid as to why i am not bothered lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 2, 2016)

non-asian kpop 'fans' who now wish they were asian like lmao **** in the off direction


----------



## piske (Aug 2, 2016)

killed a mosquito and it got on my hand barf


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2016)

I feel like this is directed at me ;v; it makes me feel bad.


----------



## piske (Aug 2, 2016)

kianli said:


> I feel like this is directed at me ;v; it makes me feel bad.



Not my comment, right?! :O


----------



## xara (Aug 3, 2016)

Id like to be dead rn


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

heartbreaker said:


> Id like to be dead rn



Same.


----------



## jiny (Aug 3, 2016)

pechue said:


> Not my comment, right?! :O



Haha no :O


----------



## Aquari (Aug 3, 2016)

almost all the music hear on the radio are ****ty edm's, garbage remakes of old songs, and just flat out terrible songs, its like im being stabbed in the ear with a fork


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

Tonic said:


> almost all the music hear on the radio are ****ty edm's, garbage remakes of old songs, and just flat out terrible songs, its like im being stabbed in the ear with a fork



that's why i like never listen to radio unless someone else has it on. like only radio that is good here is this world music channel they have online so ye


----------



## Cudon (Aug 3, 2016)

My 3DS is very very late and soon I have to go to my cottage for a few days. During that time period we'll have no car so if this ****ing thing doesn't come today, then I'll have to wait like 10 days total to get it. Buying things from other European countries ships faster ffs, 1-3 days shipping my ass.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> My 3DS is very very late and soon I have to go to my cottage for a few days. During that time period we'll have no car so if this ****ing thing doesn't come today, then I'll have to wait like 10 days total to get it. Buying things from other European countries ships faster ffs, 1-3 days shipping my ass.



damn and i thought our postal system was crappy...

also mom if you are going up the least you can do is clean up the kitchen a bit.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

Also my streetpass exchange booth times, like now i have to stay up until 11.30 pm for it, o well i will just wait until i get the kirby hats then reset it again and let it pass over midnight...


----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2016)

kianli said:


> Haha no :O



Oh haha ok I was worried ; v ; I was like whaaaat lol

------

It's only Wednesday and I'm getting REALLY tired of my co-worker's bad attitude.


----------



## xara (Aug 3, 2016)

My Emetophobia. I'm actually shaking rn


----------



## Cudon (Aug 3, 2016)

Spoiler: venting a tad



It's kinda gross how much my family is reacting to me not choosing to go to university and instead wanting to go to a polytechnical school. It's gross how they're all biased towards 'higher education' when that education leaves many jobless and is a waste of time if you want to become a programmer or something. It's like the bragging rights of having a 'highly educated' child is worth more than me actually studying what I want and getting a job. It's just so disgusting how my family looks down on my half brother for not finishing his university studies, even though he's doing really well in life right now and has a great job. 

I'm so jealous of my friends who went to trade school because of them being told that they couldn't make it into a lukio. I just feel that so much of lukio is unnecessary stress, like these gigantic multiple book exams at the end that basically dictate whether you get into a good university or not sound terrifying. I don't want to deal with that and I know that I don't really have to. Ugh, I wish lukio hadn't been presented to me as a school where smart people go and the ones who can't make it into one go to trade school. The ****ing pedestal lukio is put on is simply bull****, I've met people who look down on people in trade school and go ''omg I'm so much smarter I'm in lukio".

To give some context, the Finnish education system branches into two after jr high, theory and studying to get a specific job.
Theory: Lukio -> University
Job: Tradeschool -> Polytechnic

The theory side specializes in teaching you book information and doesn't really specialize in anything until university. 

The job side specializes in a specific job or a job-type and even already after tradeschool you can get a decent job in your specialization. It only teaches the basics of the theory part. If you finish Polytechnical school you can get a higher ranking job that earns you more money.


----------



## jiny (Aug 3, 2016)

My brother threw up :/ Now im scared


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 3, 2016)

When I was about to take my driver's test at this mall in Jackson, this boy who didn't wait _nearly_ as long as I did was able to skip me because his dad and sister were already there, and his dad's reasoning was that the only car they had was his, but his mom dropped him off in her car and stayed there during the course of his test. So, that delayed my testing, which I had waited two hours yesterday and then two hours today (I came at 2 p.m. yesterday, and all testing stops at 4 p.m., and they called my number after 4:00) and then I had to wait from 8:30 to 10:30 this morning.
My mom got really angry about the situation.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

too much cheese fondue lel also i want fridayyyyyy


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 3, 2016)

kianli said:


> My brother threw up :/ Now im scared





heartbreaker said:


> My Emetophobia. I'm actually shaking rn




oh same guys i hope u both are alright bc it sucks. i was dying yesterday


----------



## riummi (Aug 3, 2016)

lol i was gonna eat some cup noodles and I accidently stabbed the cup with my fork and hot soup burned my hand


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

^gj m8 

also i asked for them to write that out but they forgot yay dealing with support ugh.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 3, 2016)

My stomach hurts and it's ruining my appetite.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

some neighbor playing loud techno/house/dance whatever music yay


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

My depressed co-workers make me depressed too


----------



## xara (Aug 3, 2016)

I want to sleep


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 3, 2016)

gonna get a sore throat ugh ****


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

I got a canker sore in my mouth. :C


----------



## Aquari (Aug 3, 2016)

got 38% scout rate on metal slime which is the highest percentage ive ever gotten with it, still lost it ;U;


----------



## xara (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm so f****** overwhelmed right now I can't handle this


----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2016)

Boreeeeeeeeeeed someone chat with me please lol ; v ;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok now I'm just sleepy for no reason... I hate being old ; ^ ;


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

^ Same I'm bored af >: SOOOO how's your day been pechue?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

hahah gonna poop cheese for the next 5 days lmao so worth it though <3

also eh how about you letting me pay that, it's gonna be like idek like 10 bucks from now on it's not much jesus


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 4, 2016)

where do you find that USB cable, it shouldn't be that hard but this island is some reason lacking in electronic products


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

piss weather damn it i wanted to go outside ugh yee ;;


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 4, 2016)

Sheila said:


> piss weather damn it i wanted to go outside ugh yee ;;



Same here lol, I wanna go out but it's raining :/


----------



## Cudon (Aug 4, 2016)

The rain is so nice thoooo


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 4, 2016)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAA


----------



## Cudon (Aug 4, 2016)

Did they ****kking lose my N3DS??? It was delivered to a post center on the 28th. Supposedly it's supposed to be there only for a day, but oh boy, it's been there for a week now.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 4, 2016)

ow ow ow ow I slept on my neck wrong x_______x


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

why did i buy mii force for streetpass like bruh first 2-3 levels are too easy then they start to crap on you.. hoorays


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 4, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> The rain is so nice thoooo



Not when it's not letting you go out and actually do things lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

Aerate said:


> Not when it's not letting you go out and actually do things lol



this and the freaking thunderstorms and ****

like what's this thing with people liking thunder and they are cool and stuff.. bruh


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 4, 2016)

thunderstorms and lightning is pretty cool yo, it's electrifying


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

Aerate said:


> thunderstorms and lightning is pretty cool yo, it's electrifying



don't make me start typing puns that will zap you

anyhow when you really need a white mii for the dark room and you get like green and purple grah (in the first find mii/sp quest you can't hire old allies which kinda sucks diddledongs.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 4, 2016)

in that game catherine by atlus... why sheep? they were my favourite animal as well. that game has ruined me


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 4, 2016)

IMREADINGGANTZANDEVERYONEISDYING...EXCEPTMYLEASTFAVOURITECHARACTER...WTF


----------



## Cudon (Aug 4, 2016)

Utarara said:


> in that game catherine by atlus... why sheep? they were my favourite animal as well. that game has ruined me


I think they mighta picked sheep cuz of the sheeple thing. Ye, I think so based on this wiki mentioning herd mentality.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

idk if it's better to poop cheese fondue or kladdkaka cookies but we'll see lmaooo


----------



## Cudon (Aug 4, 2016)

Sheila said:


> idk if it's better to poop cheese fondue or kladdkaka cookies but we'll see lmaooo


Is kladdkaka mudcake??? Are there mudcake cookies?????


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 4, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Is kladdkaka mudcake??? Are there mudcake cookies?????



definitely


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 4, 2016)

my neck is killing meeeee i cant even my tilt head without wincing


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2016)

'friends'

But honestly, I'm better on my own


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2016)

lol i hate this why can't i just have cute characters

- - - Post Merge - - -

also im craving cup noodles


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2016)

I really want a new 3ds because I've been wanting to play ACNL since last week.


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2016)

My mom keeps yelling and I can't focus on anything because of it


----------



## Cudon (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm stuck here for a few days with nothing but really **** food and no snacks. I'm gonna starve myself woo.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

our coffeemaker is starting to get old i have a slight feeling of.. like stop failing and not pouring through the **** correctly >>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Is kladdkaka mudcake??? Are there mudcake cookies?????



well kladdkaka is more of a really smudgy and gooey brownie, dank stuff.

and yeah we have those as cookies as well.. http://www.saltpeppar.se/wp-content/uploads/maria_100124.jpg


----------



## Dim (Aug 4, 2016)

As I expected, even my own therapist thinks I'm ****ing insane. It appears there's not one person on this entire freaking planet I can connect to or communicate with. Idk what to do with myself anymore


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2016)

"you're too old for a 3ds" ????????

?????????

????????


----------



## Javocado (Aug 4, 2016)

I slept kind of funky and now my neck is all stiff


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

kianli said:


> "you're too old for a 3ds" ????????
> 
> ?????????
> 
> ????????


the actual hell???

also bleeeeeh 3 pm is way too far away now ><


----------



## Peter (Aug 4, 2016)

Spent all day looking for my old Game Boy and Pok?mon games and now the batteries inside the cartridges have died and I can't save


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

Peter said:


> Spent all day looking for my old Game Boy and Pok?mon games and now the batteries inside cartridges have died and I can't save



Dang yes reminds me when my gold/silver games behaved like that, good thing they are easy to switch out for new ones even though you lose the save data, idek how it works on gba ones though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i just wanna go sleep but i need to stay up another hour ugh.


----------



## Yomochi (Aug 4, 2016)

My laptop folders are so unorganized and most things are named really stupidly and sometimes I save documents in random folders thinking "Ha, I'll just move it to the correct folder later"... _I never do_. So now I can't find documents I want. Why do I do this to myself. qq


----------



## Dim (Aug 4, 2016)

My therapist probably doesn't wanna see me again after what happened today. fml


----------



## Daydream (Aug 4, 2016)

I just burned my arm... It really hurts and I still have to work 3 hours


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2016)

Sheila said:


> the actual hell???
> 
> also bleeeeeh 3 pm is way too far away now ><


ikr??

and also lol in my timezone you posted that at 3pm


----------



## Cudon (Aug 4, 2016)

I wish Fire Emblem hadn't been turned to waifu****. It was such a charming game series with this strong medieval setting, lovely accents, nice difficulty and all this charm. Also what's bothering me is the fact that I don't have access to any of the older games outside of emulating on pc (which I don't like doing since playing on only keyboard is dreadful) 


Actually, there was one game for the DS. Should get it.


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm never telling my mom anything again


----------



## Peter (Aug 4, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Dang yes reminds me when my gold/silver games behaved like that, good thing they are easy to switch out for new ones even though you lose the save data, idek how it works on gba ones though.



Yup it's happened to my Silver and my Crystal, can't save on either of them. Trying to get the screw out the cartridge is literally impossible it's such a weird shape


----------



## kassie (Aug 4, 2016)

it's been so looooong what have i missed


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 4, 2016)

18 years with a wonderful cat and today we had to put him down because he was suffering. It's been a hard time the past year. We've lost 4 of our pets which we loved so much. One from age, two from health issues, and another with an unexpected death. My cat that passed was with me most of my life so it was hard to see him in pain. I know I'll see him again one day. It's just hard to see him go.


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 4, 2016)

I can't understand what Patrick stump is saying


----------



## riummi (Aug 4, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> 18 years with a wonderful cat and today we had to put him down because he was suffering. It's been a hard time the past year. We've lost 4 of our pets which we loved so much. One from age, two from health issues, and another with an unexpected death. My cat that passed was with me most of my life so it was hard to see him in pain. I know I'll see him again one day. It's just hard to see him go.



i feel you ;-; have a hug :c


----------



## piske (Aug 4, 2016)

missing someone that I don't want to miss... :<


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 5, 2016)

i keep procrastinating on lots of things and that worries me oops


----------



## Aquari (Aug 5, 2016)

every part of my body hurts


----------



## xara (Aug 5, 2016)

pechue said:


> missing someone that I don't want to miss... :<



same same


----------



## Limon (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a craving for Pringles but there's none in the house.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)

Peter said:


> Yup it's happened to my Silver and my Crystal, can't save on either of them. Trying to get the screw out the cartridge is literally impossible it's such a weird shape



Aw man :/ Idek, for me it took time but I eventually got the things out, I don't know if the Color cartridges are much different but yeah I agree they are.. tiny the least.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> I wish Fire Emblem hadn't been turned to waifu****. It was such a charming game series with this strong medieval setting, lovely accents, nice difficulty and all this charm. Also what's bothering me is the fact that I don't have access to any of the older games outside of emulating on pc (which I don't like doing since playing on only keyboard is dreadful)
> 
> 
> Actually, there was one game for the DS. Should get it.



Idek, I really liked the Fates game and I'm don't really "waifu'd" those games even if I liked the Conquest/Nohrian scum people more.

Awakening was meh though.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 5, 2016)

WHYDIDHEDIEWTF


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 5, 2016)

some1: ppl need 2 stop being offended all the time Oh My God just get over it -_-
me: i agree!! by the way, you are incredibly ugly, your family should die, i think the world would bd much better off w/o u and you have no talents or anything you are even remotely good at!
them: .... omg bulylING ???
me: stop being so offended all the time, ****ign SJW


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 5, 2016)

maybe if you lost your attitude, things may be better for you
stop complaining, really, it's actually okay to ignore things. it actually looks like you want to pick a fight with someone.
stop being a sarcastic *** and learn to have a stiff upper lip. sorry, but tough love buttercup. good luck getting places with your ideals in world.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)

Bored tfw when you need to kill 3 hours. man 

also i really need a new 3ds game rip wallet


----------



## Limon (Aug 5, 2016)

I sprained my ankle by going down the stairs really quickly like I always do. It's nothing major but it still hurts to have the leg in a certain position.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 5, 2016)

lol edgy


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 5, 2016)

I passed out in my own room
At least I could get on my bed before I did, as half-blind as I was

Oh the struggles of low blood pressure


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 5, 2016)

i crashed early last night.. and since my boy..friend(?) i dont know it's complicated. we broke up weeks ago but still talk >.> is away all day, i felt bad because he got home, and i wasn't there. he has a 15 hour day, and i felt bad for crashing instead of being awake to talk to him


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

god why are girls so hard to understand


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 5, 2016)

my computer is  being slowwwww af


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 5, 2016)

One of my cousins moved to Tokyo 
Meanwhile I'm in the countryside yells


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 5, 2016)

It's too damn hot in here


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 5, 2016)

school in ~11 days eeejvjfefdsjvnkji


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

I can't believe my close friend ditched me lmao


----------



## xara (Aug 5, 2016)

Just woke up and still tired


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 5, 2016)

I have nearly 1,000 TBT, but I feel infinitely far away from my goal (50,000 TBT). Maybe when I get a pinwheel, I could sell it for more TBT. I'm not interested into collecting more collectibles for my sidebar anyway. I only want the chocolate cake, apple, and balloons. But if I get a pinwheel as a free gift, I am not selling it since I know it's rude to sell what you give for free.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm so hungry


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2016)

How innapropriate Volvagia's name could really be... xD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 5, 2016)

It's raining a lot


----------



## Aquari (Aug 5, 2016)

out of all the parts of my body, why did my face have to get sunburned


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2016)

Tonic said:


> out of all the parts of my body, why did my face have to get sunburned



i feel you..... my face got sunburned a few weeks
ago though. it was still painful!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)

weekend.. i mean i guess there will be tbt fair and such but meh i don't like being free when i don't have **** to do


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 5, 2016)

My head. Wish I didn't have to bring it with me all the time. :/


----------



## mogyay (Aug 5, 2016)

i over analyse everything i say so much and i think i shouldn't say things so i don't need to worry about anything ever again


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)

why do i always feel such a longing and/or wanting to see a person when i actually manage to get close to someone...


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 5, 2016)

i think this is the least unhealthy version of this bad coping method so i guess it's fine for now. but i rly need to get my stuff together because honestly this isn't good at all and i know it's not going to work out in the long run so eeeeehhh Well


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 5, 2016)

Omfg I'm so done

I try and draw; I can't
I try and write; I can't 
I try and sing; I can't 
I even ****ing try to be edgy and rap bUT I CAN'T 

I SWEAR I CAN'T ****ING DO ANYTHING I'M SO ANNOYED WHY CAN'T I DO THIS SHOT AGRHHNNNNNNNBBSHSIATCTCTD/6^€"_/□$5CY_●<5○4? 7{■{《CT8YCIUT7C 

Ok, finished 
Thanks for listening 

Bye 


Gonna go kms 

bET I CAN'T EVEN DO THAT AHAHAHHAHAHA-- sorry I'm actually being really weird bye


----------



## xara (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm 450% done with everyone's ****, and I'm ready to confront someone


But they won't even care ffs


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 5, 2016)

THERE'S A HUGE SPIDER IN MY ROOM AND I TEXT MY MUM BUT SHES NOT COMING


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> THERE'S A HUGE SPIDER IN MY ROOM AND I TEXT MY MUM BUT SHES NOT COMING



SET FIRE TO YOUR ROOM AND RUN

My job is bothering me. Could I not have only one day off when I've worked for 9 days non-stop? Please.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 5, 2016)

Daydream said:


> SET FIRE TO YOUR ROOM AND RUN
> 
> My job is bothering me. Could I not have only one day off when I've worked for 9 days non-stop? Please.



I WAS ABOUT TO BUT MY MUM CAME <3

thEN SHE DROPPED THE SPIDER 
WHATISLIFE

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm so glad I don't have a job...//gently pats Daydream's shoulder


----------



## xara (Aug 5, 2016)

Just realized today's August 5th..

This time next month, I'll practically be choking on school anxiety


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2016)

for some reason i feel like everyone secretly hates me


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

THE HEAT
IS
KILLING ME


----------



## xara (Aug 5, 2016)

My hair keeps falling out I feel like I have alopecia or something


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 5, 2016)

Honestly, feeling as though nobody will ever want or love me 
//baby whining I know


----------



## Locket (Aug 5, 2016)

Here are the two options for outside:

It's either burning hot
or
It's smoky and you almost suffocate


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Locket said:


> Here are the two options for outside:
> 
> It's either burning hot
> or
> It's smoky and you almost suffocate



Ikr.

Can't believe I live in a place called "Canada" where we supposedly live in igloos

But it's like 100 degrees outsite

Ugh

Kill me


----------



## xara (Aug 5, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Ikr.
> 
> Can't believe I live in a place called "Canada" where we supposedly live in igloos
> 
> ...



Hello fellow Canada person

but yeah it's basically hell here


----------



## piske (Aug 5, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Honestly, feeling as though nobody will ever want or love me
> //baby whining I know



Feel you. Stay strong <3

My side is killing me, wth ; v ;


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2016)

my art is so ugly wth


----------



## xara (Aug 5, 2016)

just about ready to jump off a bridge rn


----------



## Irelia (Aug 5, 2016)

I was walking with my friends through a cemetery, and I cut my arm really bad when I tried jumping the fence back to my friends house
holy shet its bleeding like crazy


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 6, 2016)

about 2-3 weeks until school :/


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 6, 2016)

i want to be sucked away from the black hole sun.


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2016)

i just know im going to be sad and sleep deprived once school starts...


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 6, 2016)

riummi said:


> i just know im going to be sad and sleep deprived once school starts...



24/7


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2016)

riummi said:


> i just know im going to be sad and sleep deprived once school starts...



same same

But then again, I'm already sad and sleep deprived


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 6, 2016)

Still have a bit of AP summer work left, just want to finish it so I can enjoy the rest of summer -_-


----------



## vel (Aug 6, 2016)

critics really hated now you see me but it's such a good movie


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2016)

I should be asleep


----------



## Locket (Aug 6, 2016)

I want to sell my art for like $5 rlc but no one is gonna buy because my art is worth only 30 tbtb

I PM people and they say it looks good and they can't price things well, which is probably because its so terrible.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

my cheeks burn a little bit


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 6, 2016)

Having trouble staying interested in animes.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 6, 2016)

need to fork out $60 if i wanna unlock an extra 2 locations ugh diE


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2016)

ahemn ppl that keep putting themselves down are rly getting on my nerves
also - my sis isn't home yet and it's pretty late but then again she's always pretty late


----------



## jiny (Aug 6, 2016)

lol i wish i could get super cute art but they only allow rlc & it's kind of disappointing. i just want some cute art/icons 

it sucks not having a paypal......... ://

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> ahemn ppl that keep putting themselves down are rly getting on my nerves
> also - my sis isn't home yet and it's pretty late but then again she's always pretty late



@ the first part - same but i literally do it too so i shouldn't be saying anything


----------



## Chicha (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm supposed to be sleeping and yet here I am.

I was doing so well on my sleeping schedule. ;^;

Also, I wish I had a drawing tablet.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 6, 2016)

that feel when you're hungry but you don't wanna drive out this late just to get food so you starve yourself. ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2016)

kianli said:


> @ the first part - same but i literally do it too so i shouldn't be saying anything



it just makes me sad sometimes to see people do it ;-;

and lol I wish people weren't so put off by "high" prices - it takes most of us years but you wont even consider paying 15$ >:c


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 6, 2016)

when someone says you're #85 but you're clearly #1 ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ ︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)

i wanna buy this female imp at fr but it's not really old nor gen1 so ehh

- - - Post Merge - - -

also the one moon gen1 i can afford has mauve wings/secondary like wut


----------



## Dim (Aug 6, 2016)

We got new internet a few days ago but it's complete crap. It's even worse than the last one like jfc


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2016)

I feel angry again fml


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)

>wanna have some yogurt
>>one is old other is empty

fff-


----------



## Limon (Aug 6, 2016)

Every song on this Pandora station sounds the same.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)

i found my luminite ore but smh when did i put it there lmao

also i only had on ribbonthing to tie up my hair with i needed another aaah


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm tired.


----------



## Pearls (Aug 6, 2016)

They wouldn't let us  in to see suicide squad yesterday because my friend's not 15 until september


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> They wouldn't let us  in to see suicide squad yesterday because my friend's not 15 until september



o you have the 15 age rule as well .. that sucks though :[

anyways really good film, hope you can see it at some point


----------



## doveling (Aug 6, 2016)

boiz night again


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Why do some people have such dumb usernames.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)

Utarara said:


> Why do some people have such dumb usernames.



idek i guess most are fandom trash stuff lol


also i hope i can find a nice n cheap 3ds game i mean kirby is fun but this last boss smh


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

hungry but no one's up to go get something to eat with me but dun wanna go alone ; v ;


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 6, 2016)

Apparently I'm one of those overly literal Japanese translators that makes English sound unnatural aha
I leave that to the native English speakers.


----------



## KantoKraze (Aug 6, 2016)

people that cheat on you then tell you to try harder for the sake of the relationship like l o l


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 6, 2016)

best friend wanted to go pokemon hunting with me today but i turned him down bc of my runny nose. ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)

Mom expecting me to know all entrances and exits in town like bruh no


----------



## Cudon (Aug 6, 2016)

Why is a bag of Doritos here double the price of the ones in Netherlands?? HUH???HUHH?? 2.50e for 170g of Doritos, outrageous.


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2016)

I feel like I'm dying


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 6, 2016)

Ugh the internet is ridiculously slow... I don't know if it's because of the rain or it's just having one of its momentary hiccups again.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

I've seen someone progress so much and to see people hate on them really hurts.


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2016)

crapcrapcrapcrap confronted toxic friend I don't know if she'll even see the message but holy hell


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

My hands/wrists are really sore, I think it's from playing games/using the computer so much, but I've got too much fatigue issues to do regular hand/wrist stretches


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

i hate barbecues


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh my God can we just go already???? This happens every. Single. Time. Can you just not focus on work for once?? You want us to go out more but this is what you do when we plan to do something together. Do you even care? We're wasting so much time!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry had to rant for a bit


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2016)

She responded omg wtf


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2016)

Everytime I see this thread I am reminded of what's bothering me and it makes me sad :c


----------



## Hade (Aug 6, 2016)

My right hand is icy cold. It's only ever the right one. I can hardly feel it.

Goddamnit Socrates, stop licking that plant for once, oh my god


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm failing life and need an easy way out... View attachment 179354


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 6, 2016)

I cannot focus on my reading when other people are talking around me, like I've been rereading the same paragraphs on this page for 5 minutes and it's annoying the hell out of me


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh god, the one time I try to take a nap my family has to do EVERY LOUD THING in the house. Thanks guys, appreciate it


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2016)

We're finally talking about what needs to be talked about, but I think my friendship with her is over...


and I don't know whether to feel sad or relieved.


----------



## aericell (Aug 6, 2016)

dang it I have people coming over today

can I just... uninvite them... I haven't had friends over in more than a year and there's no doubt in my mind that it'll be awkward for me


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2016)

Ok dont go telling me that what I want is going to be a piece of junk compared to your freaking bracelet that doesnt do ***


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)

**** i miss you too much


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

i have a pretty bad sunburn around my eyes, and whenever i go to sleep, i wake up with the bottom side of my eyes swollen, and it only gets swollen when i sleep, wtf is up with that


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2016)

Anxiety is overwhelming me


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 6, 2016)

so sleepy. don't want to go out later hopefully won't have to.


----------



## jiny (Aug 6, 2016)

Utarara said:


> Why do some people have such dumb usernames.



like what?? lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> for some reason i feel like everyone secretly hates me



omg same :c


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 6, 2016)

I need the tbt to buy the avatar with extension
I need more fake zebra collectible


----------



## Chicha (Aug 6, 2016)

Not having enough TBT to buy art. ;^;


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 6, 2016)

I want a separate DS to cycle on. D;


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

i dont want to sleep because i know my eyes will swell up if i do


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 6, 2016)

i just got credit and my phone decides to die
thanks phone <3


----------



## xara (Aug 7, 2016)

My stomach is killing me I'm nauseous and sweating to death I think I'm dying


----------



## jiny (Aug 7, 2016)

heartbreaker said:


> My stomach is killing me I'm nauseous and sweating to death I think I'm dying



oh my god i hope you won't get any worse!!! 

i feel really faint, everytime i close my eyes i black out. creepy! hopefully a good night's rest will help because i'm going out of town tomorrow.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> I want a separate DS to cycle on. D;



Oh god saaame.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 7, 2016)

I was really excited for today and it all basically went down the toilet from the morning until... Well now. It's still going down the toilet right now. This is great.


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 7, 2016)

If I'm about to spend ?10 on the fair for food I better win


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 7, 2016)

the woodcraft is still on my mind even after completing it someone kill me
i spent 7 hours on that **** i don't need it lingering


----------



## jiny (Aug 7, 2016)

my head hurts ffffff


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 7, 2016)

so much work, so less time :/


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 7, 2016)

i'm already voluntarily helping you out for 3 out of the 4 days each week you run your project and you have the nerve to ask me if i can fill in for someone on the fourth day hoooo my god. tryna catch these hands......


----------



## Hade (Aug 7, 2016)

cleaning up shattered glass first thing in the morning is real nice


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2016)

Terraria u being mean gimme that guitar, also Terrarian @@ How many time do I have to fight that butttt


----------



## Locket (Aug 7, 2016)

I wanna sleep but I'm scared for some reason. Also I'm so tired of art of lower skill selling for 100 whilst mine is worth 30


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 7, 2016)

My boyfriend.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 7, 2016)

I hope I'm not boring you.


----------



## Locket (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm gassy. I couldn't sleep, I slept for about 2 hours so far. My stomach hurts and I just want all the stuff out.

(the burps I'm having feel relieving, but they taste gross + I'm afraid of puking, even so I already did like 10 days ago)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2016)

i always makes too much pasta for one person also we have a measure but idek where it is ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2016)

Probably can't do the Trivia Nights because it's gonna be like, uh 1 am my timezone -_- Crapcakes.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

existential crisis mode, on


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 7, 2016)

So tired, I wish my mom didn't have to come home yesterday cause she kept being super loud which woke me way too early, and then all the noise and stress of my sister's bf moving out just made it worse... *breathes* Just one more day, just gotta make it through one more day then you can rest for a few days. You got this Kaydee!


----------



## jiny (Aug 7, 2016)

i feel like i have a fever but it came out of nowhere?? wtf??? wyd body.


----------



## Chicha (Aug 7, 2016)

Woke up with my stomach hurting, ugh. I think I'm gonna make some peppermint tea.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

im hungry


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 7, 2016)

it's way too hot here boi


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

My tummy- hungry. Need to go and get something hmmm what to get?


----------



## Hade (Aug 7, 2016)

People waltzing in and out of your life whenever it's convenient for them.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2016)

need.. fuel aka. coffee although i probably shouldn't already tired since last night belch


----------



## vel (Aug 7, 2016)

i can't feel bad


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 7, 2016)

that was to far im srry.,


----------



## Cudon (Aug 7, 2016)

Ahh, nobody told me you need an ID with a picture on it when getting your package, ended up making a fool of myself to some really rude-toned shopkeep, bet she thought I was tryna steal or smth :x.
In other news, not getting my n3ds till Tuesday. I literally ordered it 2 weeks before school to get some playtime right before school starts, but I might just get it only 2 days earlier than school so gr8. Oh also school on Thursday.


----------



## xara (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm sorry, but I can't act like everything's normal when you've hurt me so many times


I don't want an apology from you, I want you to realize and understand that you've hurt me.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

my sunburned skin is starting to peel off, now my face looks all patchy ;-;


----------



## Bowie (Aug 7, 2016)

Parents for the millionth time this week.


----------



## riummi (Aug 7, 2016)

feeling kinda sleepy and my battery is dying ;;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 7, 2016)

I slept for 15 hours.... I wanna go back to sleep


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

Can't sleep, keep thinking about my ex-partner, even though we haven't talked in 2 months


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 7, 2016)

Ugh, I keep getting voided villagers from other people. For the past 48 hours I've been trying to move villagers out but more keeping moving in. Just kill me already.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 7, 2016)

There is a humongous spider in the corner of my room, like a meter away from me, and then there was another huge bug thing right next to me - I tried to squash it with a bundle of clothes bUT it flew somewHERE 

I'm really close to crying right now 
I wish it was day so my mum could come and help me ommfggggggg 

I need someone random to reassure me 
Say something like "bugs / spiders hate people they never come near you or crawl on you or go in your mouth and laY EGGS AND AND AND HNNNNNNNNN HELP ME


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> There is a humongous spider in the corner of my room, like a meter away from me, and then there was another huge bug thing right next to me - I tried to squash it with a bundle of clothes bUT it flew somewHERE
> 
> I'm really close to crying right now
> I wish it was day so my mum could come and help me ommfggggggg
> ...



spiders are ur friends


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 7, 2016)

i wanna wear a black skirt they r cute
but i kinda rly cant So )':


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 7, 2016)

Tonic said:


> spiders are ur friends View attachment 179563



<3 ty
I was looking for reassurance online and huge close ups of terrible looking spiders kept coming up, like nOT HELPING 
Pixel one is cute ty ty

I think I'll name mine wilburt and pretend he's my pet so I feel better about him attacking me while I sleep 

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> i wanna wear a black skirt they r cute
> but i kinda rly cant So )':



Y naht??1???!?!??!?! >: (


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 7, 2016)

i hate my family.


----------



## vel (Aug 7, 2016)

sometimes i feel really empty, i either have too much to do or not enough. tomorrow i have to go to school and see everybody, and there's even a dance at night, but i don't want to go.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i hate high school so so much


----------



## xara (Aug 7, 2016)

why do I always attract people who only wind up hurting me in the end


----------



## riummi (Aug 7, 2016)

XeroRain said:


> i hate my family.



:c
--------------------------------------
i feel so unmotivated


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

The fact that nobody on these types of threads bothers to try to even help or respond 99% of the time


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

Omg trying to please everyone while cycling feels awful


----------



## vel (Aug 7, 2016)

i hate one of my friends with a passion but i can't just cut her out


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

Tortimer island is so boring ugh


----------



## riummi (Aug 7, 2016)

i don't get why i act like this = = why can't I just be more open 
+ this salmon is too dry


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

Can't believe I just paid a thousand bells to be stuck with 3 Japanese who don't speak any language I understand


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

i want to use the winter themed sig pics but its not winter yet ;-;


----------



## jiny (Aug 8, 2016)

my dad was supposed to be bringing food... it's been a while & I'm quite worried.... (；?Д｀)


----------



## xara (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm trying to keep a levelled head about it...but the more I think about it, the more angry I get


----------



## Aquari (Aug 8, 2016)

i really need to lose weight


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 8, 2016)

really need to sleep, didnt think i'd be up this late 
definitely not waking up early tomorrow lol


----------



## xara (Aug 8, 2016)

okay like she's not even acknowledging the fact she's hurt me. She's making it about her ffs


I don't want an apology, unless is genuine. I want you to acknowledge that you've hurt me. I want you to understand that you've hurt me.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 8, 2016)

i can't wait for School™ to kill Me™


----------



## Locket (Aug 8, 2016)

My head hurts, and i want school to start already

Heading off to camp tomorrow, really nervous since it's my first time ever camping


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2016)

So yesterday my sister's boyfriend moved out because they broke up, and then today while my boyfriend, my mom, and me were talking about it we were talking how my sister wouldn't even let her boyfriend touch her near the end and my mom was like "Like I do to (My mom's boyfriend)?" And me and my boyfriend looked at her and I said how I can't imagine a relationship without physical touching and loving I mean, it's a big deal to me, and I said how me and my boyfriend do it all of the time, and my mom goes "Well that's because you actually love him." As if saying to us, that she does not love her boyfriend... so that was really weird, don't know how much longer he's gunna be in the picture... gunna go from six people to four real quick, and having just lost two cats too it's really weird, so much is changing so fast...


----------



## Limon (Aug 8, 2016)

Myself.


----------



## riummi (Aug 8, 2016)

can't believe that my mom thinks its ok for ppl to go around with other guys even if you have a bf cuz its not "rly" cheating just looking at your options LOL


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 8, 2016)

that i've been letting myself sleep too late :/


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 8, 2016)

looking back on my terrible trash summer


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 8, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> looking back on my terrible trash summer



Same, sadly.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2016)

I wonder where my golf ball is now I know I had one I "stole" at this range but I'm not going out there again idek what bus you even take lmao


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2016)

I want a snail but they're illegal. =[


----------



## namiieco (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I want a snail but they're illegal. =[



uhhhh the actual fricklefrack??


----------



## jiny (Aug 8, 2016)

Tonic said:


> i really need to lose weight



same :c


----------



## xara (Aug 8, 2016)

thanks dad for waking me up with your yelling jerk


Also can't stop sneezing and I need to take allergy meds...fml


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2016)

can i just get my period already like pls be early (A)


----------



## jiny (Aug 8, 2016)

Sheila said:


> can i just get my period already like pls be early (A)



yes me too I want it to be here before school starts >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2016)

kianli said:


> yes me too I want it to be here before school starts >.>



ye i wanna start with my bc and stuff, i know u can do early but meh since i just got them i guess i can wait and yeah i don't want it to start period on friday meh


----------



## jiny (Aug 8, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ye i wanna start with my bc and stuff, i know u can do early but meh since i just got them i guess i can wait and yeah i don't want it to start period on friday meh



yeah 

coke or water.....


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2016)

^coke idek now i want some haha...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2016)

The intelligence of some people on this site. It's disturbing.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2016)

hope i can do this on time ahh


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 8, 2016)

so many stuff going on in the fair and i dont even know what to do first.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 8, 2016)

I kinda want the badge but I can't be bothered to actually do any fair events.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 8, 2016)

I still need a TL;DR on a rant _somebody_ posted


----------



## Bloobloop (Aug 8, 2016)

someone i know is being a little too edgy for my taste


----------



## maekii (Aug 8, 2016)

It bothers me when people fake depression.


----------



## jiny (Aug 8, 2016)

there's a reason i left lol


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 8, 2016)

_Smears bandwagon shade on the wall_

A threat isn't a threat if nobody gives a **** about what you're going to take away.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2016)

Why do you all have the same avatar? o.o


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 8, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Why do you all have the same avatar? o.o



We are a cult.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 8, 2016)

i hurt my hand bad


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm crying, saddened and stressed out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And here we go again.

I'll get it ready.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Happy i left the chat ****ers?


----------



## maekii (Aug 8, 2016)

I learned to stop caring, it's really not hard.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 8, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> I'm crying, saddened and stressed out.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yes


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 8, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> yes



done


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 8, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> Seriously, if you would stop using my face as your profile picture i'll stop.



Stop what?

I'll stop if you mail me a box of chicken nuggets.


----------



## riummi (Aug 8, 2016)

^ this whole convo


----------



## maekii (Aug 8, 2016)

I want to get more serious with shiny hunting, but I don't know if I could commit six or so months trying to get a shiny.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm lost


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 8, 2016)

when bandaids on your heel rub off and your blisters get worse and your skin peels off


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 8, 2016)

riummi never shared her chocolate pancakes with me.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 8, 2016)

cancelled plans last minute for something the next morning


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2016)

riummi said:


> ^ this whole convo



tbh


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 9, 2016)

kianli said:


> tbh



tbh i don't know what to think anymore


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> tbh i don't know what to think anymore



oh well. what do you want me to do about it?


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2016)

I want to stop caring so much


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Aug 9, 2016)

Super nostalgic. The sad kind. The kind that wishes it could go back and live it all again.


----------



## riummi (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm cold and I have to do my work soon - just realized that the last three are going to be kind of tough


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 9, 2016)

yg groups appropriating all sorts of cultures. trash.


----------



## Zane (Aug 9, 2016)

I come back to tbt and instantly my internet goes out for a day and a half and when it's back on i find out my router is dead it's an omen


----------



## maekii (Aug 9, 2016)

Why :[ does :[ someone :[ always :[ have :[ to :[ ruin :[ my :[ fun :[


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks like I'm not going to sleep tonight again. fml


----------



## Bloobloop (Aug 9, 2016)

this kiddo is the edgiest knife in the drawer and he's either had too much turkwise koolaid or hasn't had his nap yet


----------



## vel (Aug 9, 2016)

i feel like i'm always intruding, and i'm not that funny anymore. now what do i do with myself.


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2016)

i want to twin avatars with someone


----------



## Cascade (Aug 9, 2016)

Annoying Darkai killed all my pokemon in a practise random battle.


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2016)

i swear this name follows me everywhere.


----------



## riummi (Aug 9, 2016)

i hate how my english teachers never like short answers - what's wrong with getting straight to the point? I mean I don't quite feel the need to explain something because it's so simple and obvious - it pretty much speaks for itself.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 9, 2016)

I used to HATE what they'd do with Legend of Everfree. A movie series I watch mainly for the magic, has its fourth installment about a closing camp and a gala to save it... Now it's starting to get REALLY exciting. Midnight Sparkle's back, this new freaky tree monster is here (I know her name, but I won't spoil it)...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)

Reading this stupid article about people making profit on people's identity theft problems. If you wanna be as good guys you could actually help preventing them rather than selling expensive stuff people can't unsubscribe from because of your methods. Yes it's a common problem but as long as you act with care and don't click on everything clickbait or fake companies and don't shop from suspicious places, you are mostly fine.


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2016)

want food but also fasting...fml


----------



## zeoli (Aug 9, 2016)

Not being able to sleep anymore at night is bothersome.


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't mean to, but I'm sure I have annoyed a friend or two. I don't even know how or why. Maybe it's just me? I think I really need to change myself and how I talk to others. I don't even mean to be annoying.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 9, 2016)

i bought a packet of these cheeseball things today and its empty even though i dont remember eating it


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

i feel uneasy, like im forgetting something but idk what


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 9, 2016)

I wonder if I mean anything to them.


----------



## tae (Aug 9, 2016)

i've barely been on tbt these fast few months and your friend is gonna try to doxx me out of no where? i guess i found out who my hate anons are finally.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 9, 2016)

I keep losing my stylus and I _really _need to get a job.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 9, 2016)

self-control? nah


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)

Lolol "more lean/relaxed rules at discord"

my butt.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

i hate it when my whole family comes in the same room as me. its too loud and irritating


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)

Utarara said:


> i hate it when my whole family comes in the same room as me. its too loud and irritating



egh yes also i totally dont wanna go into town again but meh i think i have to lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)

someone send me a buncha karelian pasties meow

also lol this store is so crap no im not gonna buy your gigantic bunch of crayons for like 8 bucks ffs


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 9, 2016)

ugh i have to get a shot next tuesday


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2016)

all i want to do is sleep but I can't but I'm exhausted kms


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

want to be happy


----------



## riummi (Aug 9, 2016)

darn it - I could've slept for 30 more minutes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)

house of mirrors rip


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

ugh idk what it is and i have to wait 3 days to know what, im pretty sure i got it wrong ;-;


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 9, 2016)

liStEN AT 1:01 WHY IS HE SAYING THAT 
I'M DYING 

WTF 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LYAcYSmaLoc


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 9, 2016)

Failed half my exams...​


----------



## Javocado (Aug 9, 2016)

I legit don't want to tackle anything else down today until I solve this damn House of Mirrors challenge lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I legit don't want to tackle anything else down today until I solve this damn House of Mirrors challenge lmao



same what even is that. it only reminds me of thing that is not fully nintendo but i don't think it is that.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 9, 2016)

Bloobloop said:


> this kiddo is the edgiest knife in the drawer and he's either had too much turkwise koolaid or hasn't had his nap yet



i feel violated


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)

kms this is not an easy nintendo character what that thing even


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2016)

if I sneeze just one more time I s2g


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 9, 2016)

my mum just got a new phone idk what it is but it's really nice and my sister just got the iPhone 6 and mg other sib got the note 7 and I'm stuck paying a ?40 contract for a really ****ty smashed up old phone, i just want a good phone with a good camera because first world problems and stuff yh


----------



## riummi (Aug 9, 2016)

that one person - the more i look at their profile the more I feel annoyed lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 9, 2016)

I wanna play No Man's Sky too but my brother's been hogging the PS4 and playing it ever since it arrived, which was like 6-5 hours ago. :/


----------



## Koden (Aug 9, 2016)

79 lbs...


----------



## hzl (Aug 9, 2016)

I sincerely cannot wait to finish working my notice at this awful place. Why am I 'caring' for these people who treat me like I am s*** on their shoe. Don't even get me started on my colleagues and manager. How does being contracted to 20hours (two 10 hour night shifts) end up with me being rota'd in to do 50 FRICKING HOURS A WEEK. Overworked and under appreciated comes to mind


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 9, 2016)

aha guess that small point of genuine happiness was only temporary
allow me to just punch myself again


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2016)

ugh i miss my grandma even though i just saw her 2 days ago :/ 

she's the only grandma i have... i just want to spend as much time as i can with her.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm exhausted...


----------



## Creepsandfreaks666 (Aug 9, 2016)

my unwillingness to live anymore


----------



## riummi (Aug 9, 2016)

why do I need to write my own definition of the word ??? ;-; aghh
Frisson? theres only one way to simply define it so pls dont ask me to "make my own definition" NO
and now this other question has me reading articles on psychology


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 9, 2016)

All of these Sun and Moon leaks being plastered all over Youtube thumbnails. I want to keep the rest of the game that hasn't been announced officially yet to be a surprise but all it's really hard to do that when all of these videos show up in my recommended. No idea if these leaks are real or not, but still


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2016)

My stomach is killing me and all I want to do is sleep


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 9, 2016)

if were the same age section 

10 - 19

why can't treat each other alike especially if your 14/15 smh
16/17/18 i get it but if you are like 4/5 older than them you have to treat them like ****?
also why do 14/15 year olds call them self adults lmao


----------



## maekii (Aug 10, 2016)

Please, stop blaiming me for all of your problems. I did nothing to you, in fact you're one of the reasons why I can't trust easily, you also make me very uncomfortable. You're worse than Edgy McEdge.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Self-conscious..


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 10, 2016)

suddenly starting to think of the past again oops


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 10, 2016)

really

make sure you know first before spewing things out if it's not true.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also will you ever make your mind up with people???

first you hate this person and then you say he's great?
first this person does some mean **** and then you say he's chill?


----------



## Javocado (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm waiting on a new pair of glasses to arrive since my latest pair finally gave in and honestly life without the spectacles is just so blurry and terrible like it's been two days and I hate it so bad lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

can you please reply ;;

also gunna do this avatar+sig thing wish me luck!


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2016)

RLS IS A ****ING *****

- - - Post Merge - - -

GREAT. Another all-nighter. I still can't sleep because I can't even stay still, and now I have to get up for work in 2 hours. FML!!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 10, 2016)

My art skills compared to everyone else on here.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 10, 2016)

I forgot the day I put Neovi on and now loading a new char results in Boone being gone, so now I'm just fiddling around to see when he left but I'm really in the dark. I'll prob figure it out eventually, but it's just annoying. Should have done the last day ping thing or marked the day.


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm gonna die at work fml


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2016)

learned the truth about a toxic 'friend' of mine

im relieved, but im also really angry rn


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

i want to eat something nice


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 10, 2016)

when u really want to give someone a compliment but don't want to come across weird or smth help

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'll jst stay quiet


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2016)

need to take shower but my stomach is killing me..fml


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

this paint is annoying me getting too thick.. might just try pens and crayons instead >>


----------



## Cudon (Aug 10, 2016)

Ugh school tomorrow


----------



## Daydream (Aug 10, 2016)

I really need to buy new headphones


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

oh gosh, announce the winners already!!


----------



## vel (Aug 10, 2016)

wish i could avatar twin with someone rip


----------



## maekii (Aug 10, 2016)

Yuck, I don't even want children. Still have to suffer every month though. :')


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

fluke everything lol how did i not think of that ugh


----------



## maekii (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh yeah, I'm so tired even though I had 9+ hours of sleep.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 10, 2016)

Why would you ever do that to someone who more wise and older than you??

SMH.


----------



## jiny (Aug 10, 2016)

Awake said:


> wish i could avatar twin with someone rip



SAME 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also something is really bugging me please stop


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 10, 2016)

The past two years I've been wearing my glasses so much when I do anything/play video games, they should've just been for reading only, and it's made my vision worse because my eyes are so used to having them on all the time.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 10, 2016)

im seeing my therapist 2morrow n im like . welp. llike i'd rather just ignore my mental health atm bc it's getting rly bad and i just cant be bothered to care ????

and i'm starting school on monday just get me a coffin already


----------



## Soigne (Aug 10, 2016)

I slept for 12 hours, only been awake for 6 hours, ready to go to sleep again


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 10, 2016)

so much is bothering me rn i stg 



visibleghost said:


> im seeing my therapist 2morrow n im like . welp. llike i'd rather just ignore my mental health atm bc it's getting rly bad and i just cant be bothered to care ????
> 
> and i'm starting school on monday just get me a coffin already



ah same but good luck at ur therapists!! & at school


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> im seeing my therapist 2morrow n im like . welp. llike i'd rather just ignore my mental health atm bc it's getting rly bad and i just cant be bothered to care ????


Same. Last week was awful for me. I don't want to be abandoned but it's hard to go through a full 45 min when I don't feel like venting. That and I have no freaking money for another appointment >.>


----------



## jiny (Aug 10, 2016)

im in art debt omg idk if i'll have enough to pay for this commission rip


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm sad (forgot to put a name tag in the first scavenger hunt so I dint get any tickets)


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2016)

My Window AC sucks at keeping bugs out of my room. I am tired ass hell but I have a damb beetle hiding in my room now and it's probably going to come buzzing out again. Boy, what luck I ****ing have!


----------



## riummi (Aug 10, 2016)

a little upset at myself = = also, I have orientation this friday but I don't want to go...


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

HONESTLY, everybody criticizing me for using the same art in my avatar and signature


----------



## riummi (Aug 10, 2016)

Does anyone else microwave their cookies or is it weird? Like none of my friends do it? Don't you want a nice soft warm cookie ? ;;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

riummi said:


> Does anyone else microwave their cookies or is it weird? Like none of my friends do it? Don't you want a nice soft warm cookie ? ;;



I've never done that but will probably try now haha


----------



## riummi (Aug 10, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I've never done that but will probably try now haha



just don't microwave it for too long ;; 11 sec. should be good~

also when I see this "More likely than other types to suffer cardiac problems" and now I'm scared


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 10, 2016)

riummi said:


> Does anyone else microwave their cookies or is it weird? Like none of my friends do it? Don't you want a nice soft warm cookie ? ;;



It's not weird I know other people who do it too,  warm cookies = better than hardened cold cookies. x:


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 10, 2016)

riummi said:


> Does anyone else microwave their cookies or is it weird? Like none of my friends do it? Don't you want a nice soft warm cookie ? ;;



I do that all the time with my chocolate chip cookies


----------



## maekii (Aug 10, 2016)

I wish I could take longer showers, sadly I can't at the moment. I hate the feeling of _it_ dripping and then going down my leg.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

My mom just got a tumor removed and I feel bad cause she's super out of it from the pain meds and the stitches look really painful


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 11, 2016)

when lots of people hate u a lot and u do nothing to make it any better bc ur awful (me). and when its half 5 but ur still up drinking alone bc so much ****


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

riummi said:


> Does anyone else microwave their cookies or is it weird? Like none of my friends do it? Don't you want a nice soft warm cookie ? ;;



i do it all the time wtf


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 11, 2016)

****ing LEAVE ME ALONE


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 11, 2016)

why would i message her? she doesn't care about me anymore.

i'm such an idiot.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 11, 2016)

my lower back, its been acting up these past few months


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2016)

>mexican gymnastic girl at rio 2016 (alexa moreno) gets insulted by mexico because they say she's fat 
>they want the most dangerous drug dealer (El chapo) get out of jail and even pray for him and want a reggaeton singer to be our president...

this is the **** that keeps me up at night


----------



## Dim (Aug 11, 2016)

It's hot as balls in our house. My dad got us a perfectly good air conditioner for our room and my brother keeps ****ing turning it off because "it wastes electricity" ****ing typical of him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why couldn't he just work late tonight? 3 hours of work? REALLY!?-___-


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonic said:


> my lower back, its been acting up these past few months



 i feel u


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

jesus period you are really slow now aren't you 

also this soap can it stop smell so much ugh


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 11, 2016)

whyyyy are you putting up with this


----------



## xara (Aug 11, 2016)

I hate the way I look and instead of doing something about it I'm just gonna sit and complain, like I always do


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 11, 2016)

I want to stay up because I like being awake and I'm usually a lot more motivated and productive late at night for some reason, but I also want to sleep early because its a lot more healthier than being up all night and I hate waking up at 12pm.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I want to stay up because I like being awake and I'm usually a lot more motivated and productive late at night for some reason, but I also want to sleep early because its a lot more healthier than being up all night and I hate waking up at 12pm.



Feel you...
Seeems i will be waking up at 2pm AGAIN


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 11, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I want to stay up because I like being awake and I'm usually a lot more motivated and productive late at night for some reason, but I also want to sleep early because its a lot more healthier than being up all night and I hate waking up at 12pm.



This is exactly how I feel omg.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 11, 2016)

I am wasting my time waiting for trains...
Precious sleeping time HNG

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another seminary starting soon
It's mandatory T_T I don't know wanna

Prepping for bachelor thesis /dances


----------



## Tracer (Aug 11, 2016)

Worked on a drawing for someone for about 1.5 hours, then Sai crashed. I was almost done.. then it had to ruin my life..

Sobs


----------



## Daydream (Aug 11, 2016)

Working on my birthday, why not


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

i hope u reply soon why should i get there at like 8 pm i _can_ bring my own food or just eat something light jesus christ fff


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm tired of being alone and having nobody talk to me


----------



## namiieco (Aug 11, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I'm tired of being alone and having nobody talk to me



im tired of being surrounded by people all the time. i just ant some peace and quiet now


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

what was the point of making those gaias if no one uses them..


----------



## xara (Aug 11, 2016)

went to an animal shelter and fell in love with a cat that I can't have and by the time I could have him he'll probably be gone...fml


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

i always feel like someone doesn't like me. but then i think it's all in my head. :/


----------



## riummi (Aug 11, 2016)

i want to show someone this funny game xD but they arent on = =

- - - Post Merge - - -



kianli said:


> what was the point of making those gaias if no one uses them..



patience young one


----------



## Dim (Aug 11, 2016)

It's.......*HOT!*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

people for CAH hmu if u wanna join


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 11, 2016)

so many plushies so little space in room


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2016)

i should've eaten earlier because now there's someone over and i don't want to go downstairs


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

riummi said:


> i want to show someone this funny game xD but they arent on = =
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


i know you've added one to your oc's i just like seeing people get art of them which i haven't seen yet


----------



## riummi (Aug 11, 2016)

why must you always change plans on me??!!!  I don't want to get ready or go out gmdi


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 11, 2016)

I've seen pretty designer dresses........stares at empty wallet


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 11, 2016)

i want a quesadilla but i don't know how to use the oven and nobody else is awake that can.

the hunger is real.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 11, 2016)

good thing abt giving the note to her and then leaving: not having 2 deal w it right there n then
bad thing abt it: im literally going to explode w/ anxiety b4 my next appointment rip in ****ign pieces


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 11, 2016)

My ass hurts

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost Soda said:


> i want a quesadilla but i don't know how to use the oven and nobody else is awake that can.
> 
> the hunger is real.



For some reason I thought a quesadilla was like one of those chinchilla things okbye


----------



## xara (Aug 11, 2016)

my sleeping pattern fml


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> My ass hurts
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


what...


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 11, 2016)

I really feel like everyone hates me way more than usual and I don't think it's just my being paranoid and **** like always. what did I say wrong or is everyone just tired of me now???


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

Build A Bear told me the Baymax wasn't online exclusive, I called them and the store nearest to me told me it was. Went to buy it online and shipping to Canada is $26. Absolutely tanked my week


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 11, 2016)

One of my sister's friends is staying at our house for a month. I'm kind of irritated because I feel like I can't do/act how I normally do when its just our family. Her friend is nice, its just that it feels weird and I'm not used to having someone else in our house for a long period of time.


----------



## riummi (Aug 11, 2016)

school schedules make no sense 
7 hours of school and then 4+ hours of work??


----------



## Aquari (Aug 11, 2016)

ugh at this rate i'll never get my hands on that glow wand


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

Bpd is killing me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2016)

**** you nintendo servers


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 11, 2016)

that i'm annoying this person too much


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

I shouldn't care what someone on the forums thinks of me but it honestly makes me want to die


----------



## riummi (Aug 11, 2016)

I hate school orientation
I want to leave asap


----------



## xara (Aug 11, 2016)

cat i met at the animal shelter today is no longer on the website..probably got adopted. i know i should be happy but i really wanted that cat


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 11, 2016)

i bother myself 24/7


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2016)

Not feeling too well these past couple of days. I think it's allergies but I'm hoping it's not a cold -3-


----------



## maekii (Aug 11, 2016)

It's so sad that this relationship mimics Harley and Joker's relationship to a T.


----------



## Koden (Aug 11, 2016)

78 lbs...


----------



## jiny (Aug 11, 2016)

smh she'd rather buy a eyeshadow palette than clothes .....


----------



## Javocado (Aug 12, 2016)

I forgot my timestamp for Chopped fml


----------



## Malaionus (Aug 12, 2016)

Being sick ;-;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm not a child.

I'm not...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2016)

My pet apples taunted me for not getting the "count in the bottle" answer right. I don't share accounts, especially with inanimate objects like apples. So why do they care about my TBT activity?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> My pet apples taunted me for not getting the "count in the bottle" answer right. I don't share accounts, especially with inanimate objects like apples. So why do they care about my TBT activity?



hit em with a whip m8

also yeah i got two tickets for that but smh i was so off lmao


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

i wanted to see my grandparents but my dad would rather get a new truck


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 12, 2016)

Airplane shenanigans. This plane was supposed to depart almost two hours ago, but we're still on the ground... >____>


----------



## pottingston (Aug 12, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> I'm not a child.
> 
> I'm not...



b-but your user title

my life is a lie


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

my favorite pair of pants have now developed huge holes because my thighs rubbed on them too much, those pants have served me well ;-;


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 12, 2016)

Had some bad Overwatch games which made me feel like ://


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 12, 2016)

I was going to eat leftovers but I found a long strand of hair sticking out of the container and now I don't want to eat that **** anymore.


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

someone... twin icons with me


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 12, 2016)

i got a tiny sore on the tip of my tongue


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> i got a tiny sore on the tip of my tongue



ugh i hate those


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm alone, I always will be alone and it makes me want to rip my skin off


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 12, 2016)

pottingston said:


> b-but your user title
> 
> my life is a lie



my life is a lie too 

pumpkin man


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 12, 2016)

I won't maso backgrounds again for an eternity
what a waste

gimme back my tiem


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

0/10


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> 0/10



same.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

XeroRain said:


> same.



same

- - - Post Merge - - -

same

- - - Post Merge - - -

my gates have been open for the past few hours and nobody has come to say hello


----------



## riummi (Aug 12, 2016)

when a certain someone stalks my posts


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 13, 2016)

riummi said:


> when a certain someone stalks my posts


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 13, 2016)

its so ****ing hot and im plot resetting hazel right now and i still have to brush my teeth and wash my face and im tired and its hot ughgggggggggghgdfsxbd


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 13, 2016)

what is wrong with this person smh

i legit did nothing to them amd they're gonna attack me?


----------



## xara (Aug 13, 2016)

my internet is slow

I'm also really really hungry rn but it's going on 3am and I don't wanna leave my room


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 13, 2016)

My tummy hurts a lot and nothing's helping it =[ trying not to lean on it as much as I do usually while I work but I have to keep stopping myself. I totally ate today, is that why it's mad? Cause I usually don't...


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 13, 2016)

In dramas/movies/manga etc when someone commits suicide by jumping from a bridge into the water it looks... graceful? For example in W
when im pretty sure irl the survival instinct would force the body to gasp for air and move in panic, not floating underwater peacefully like that when you just jumped


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 13, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> In dramas/movies/manga etc when someone commits suicide by jumping from a bridge into the water it looks... graceful? For example in W
> when im pretty sure irl the survival instinct would force the body to gasp for air and move in panic, not floating underwater peacefully like that when you just jumped



It's just a movie, it shows people what they want to see. Life can never be a movie, it's a lot more complicated 

I woke up too late today, I had plans in the morning


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 13, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> In dramas/movies/manga etc when someone commits suicide by jumping from a bridge into the water it looks... graceful? For example in W
> when im pretty sure irl the survival instinct would force the body to gasp for air and move in panic, not floating underwater peacefully like that when you just jumped



I heard when you fall from high place into water it feels like concrete. I could be wrong though.


----------



## riummi (Aug 13, 2016)

I really want this foundation but its too expensive ;-;


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 13, 2016)

every time i get a private message i think i've gotten a  warning lmao rip in pieces


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 13, 2016)

I have to drive 10-11 hours tomorrow and I'm scared I'm gonna crash the car quq


----------



## xara (Aug 13, 2016)

i want to sleep


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

Don't know why people don't like me when I did nothing to them...


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 13, 2016)

i just met my 1st to 3rd grade teacher and it was. Really. uncomfortable ;ww; iirc she stopped working as a teacher because she didnt like children after giving birth to her son lmao.  anyWaYS she was nice now and i didnt have to talk to her a lot, rven if i had to hug her )x


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

i share a club with the borderline abusive friend that i'm trying to forget :^)

also is it just me or is apple2012 (i'm going to drop names bc i don't rly care if i get banned) still salty at me for stuff that went down over a year ago
because sir you really are not enjoying the fact that im trying to bond with u in my own special way


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 13, 2016)

Nanobyte said:


> i share a club with the borderline abusive friend that i'm trying to forget :^)
> 
> also is it just me or is apple2012 (i'm going to drop names bc i don't rly care if i get banned) still salty at me for stuff that went down over a year ago
> because sir you really are not enjoying the fact that im trying to bond with u in my own special way



I'm not that insane. I forgiven you for what you did a long time ago and wouldn't let that count against you beyond that week. What I don't like is all these make-belief posts talking about "our marriage" and "our family". I'm 23 years old, single, and a realist. My VMs are not meant for spam. It's for nice conversations between other members that you don't mind others seeing your posts.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not that insane. I forgiven you for what you did a long time ago and wouldn't let that count against you beyond that week. What I don't like is all these make-belief posts talking about "our marriage" and "our family". I'm 23 years old, single, and a realist. My VMs are not meant for spam. It's for nice conversations between other members that you don't mind others seeing your posts.



What is even happening on these forums


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 13, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> What is even happening on these forums



It's not any of your business. Also, even if I don't mind explaining the story, it's a long story, so it's best not to explain what's going on. But I can say this much. This was a long time ago and I never really got into a fight with that user. I don't get along with people who tend to make trouble. It wasn't a big deal anyway, so I'm not going to continue the story.


----------



## Matramix (Aug 13, 2016)

- My job.
- Summer is almost over and I've done close to nothing.
- It is muggy as hell and 1000 degrees.
- People.


----------



## Renmei (Aug 13, 2016)

My all time fave villager Tangy left my village today and I miss her so much already  ;__;


----------



## riummi (Aug 13, 2016)

i can't think of anything interesting to add to the discussion...


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

summer is almost over. i go to school in 10 days. i haven't changed at all whyhy


----------



## pottingston (Aug 13, 2016)

i got followed by my first porno blog on tumblr


i think it means i'm adjusting to the community


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 13, 2016)

Danganronpa is killing me.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 13, 2016)

gas


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

the infractions sitting on my settings page ;-;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 13, 2016)

SHE DIED

SHE DIED

SHE DIED

WHY WOULD YOU KILL HER


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

pottingston said:


> i got followed by my first porno blog on tumblr
> 
> 
> i think it means i'm adjusting to the community


i hate that

- - - Post Merge - - -

i always got followed by porn blogs so i just blocked them LOL


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't even use tumblr. And after hearing recent reports from the past year, I'm never joining tumblr, ever.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 13, 2016)

the fact that 5h will be performing in my state in a few weeks and i'm not going


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> It's not any of your business. Also, even if I don't mind explaining the story, it's a long story, so it's best not to explain what's going on. But I can say this much. This was a long time ago and I never really got into a fight with that user. I don't get along with people who tend to make trouble. It wasn't a big deal anyway, so I'm not going to continue the story.



No need to be rude, I was just making a joke. Save your salt for the fries friend!


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not that insane. I forgiven you for what you did a long time ago and wouldn't let that count against you beyond that week. What I don't like is all these make-belief posts talking about "our marriage" and "our family". I'm 23 years old, single, and a realist. My VMs are not meant for spam. It's for nice conversations between other members that you don't mind others seeing your posts.



i was being silly
this is literally how i talk to everyone i've ever met u need to chill
and also be nice to pawpatrolbab. ur fighting _me_

also judging from what u said to them


apple2012 said:


> I don't get along with people who tend to make trouble.


u actually are still pretty salty about something that never really involved u in the first place


- - - Post Merge - - -



ShayminSkies said:


> the infractions sitting on my settings page ;-;



i feel you
once i got an infraction for hijacking multiple threads with discussions of severus snape lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 13, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> No need to be rude, I was just making a joke. Save your salt for the fries friend!



I actually thought you were really asking me what was going on. I didn't see any indicators that it was a joke.

And sorry for sounding harsh when I said "it's not any of your business". It's just that past conflict with other users like that are best not to be shared publicly, whether or not it's on the forums.


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I actually thought you were really asking me what was going on. I didn't see any indicators that it was a joke.
> 
> And sorry for sounding harsh when I said "it's not any of your business". It's just that past conflict with other users like that are best not to be shared publicly, whether or not it's on the forums.



oops i've told the ghost story to all my friends


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

kianli said:


> i hate that
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i always got followed by porn blogs so i just blocked them LOL


speaking of i got followed by one when i logged on for the first time in 2 months...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 13, 2016)

I just spent over 22k gems on a lineplay gatcha and didnt get the thing I wanted im giong to scream literally over 22+ tries and I got almost everything else

I DONT EVEN LIKE ANYTHING ELSE I GOT ITS ALL HORROR THEMED


----------



## Miii (Aug 13, 2016)

I bought a jar of sunflower honey and broke it on the way into my house... There was broken glass everywhere and I didn't even get to try it v.v


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

BungoTheElf said:


> I just spent over 22k gems on a lineplay gatcha and didnt get the thing I wanted im giong to scream literally over 22+ tries and I got almost everything else
> 
> I DONT EVEN LIKE ANYTHING ELSE I GOT ITS ALL HORROR THEMED



i feel you!!!!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 13, 2016)

kianli said:


> i feel you!!!!!!








the disappointed face emotion thing is the thing I wanted and also how I feel right now i

what did I do to deserve this


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

BungoTheElf said:


> the disappointed face emotion thing is the thing I wanted and also how I feel right now i
> 
> what did I do to deserve this



same i spent a lot on a gatcha (forgot what it was but it was smth cute) & i thought it would give me the 1 thing i wanted but it gave me a bunch so i spent so much i cried ajshd


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 13, 2016)

pottingston said:


> i got followed by my first porno blog on tumblr
> 
> 
> i think it means i'm adjusting to the community



Ever since I stopped going on Tumblr, literally every follower I've received since then has been porn blogs. Weirds me out.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

I have nobody to talk to, and I need someone so badly


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 13, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I have nobody to talk to, and I need someone so badly



Would you be okay with talking to me?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Would you be okay with talking to me?



If you really wanna deal with baby whining sure


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 13, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> If you really wanna deal with baby whining sure



We can talk about it through private messaging. I'll promise to keep it a secret if you don't want people to know.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 13, 2016)

work


----------



## aericell (Aug 14, 2016)

a little less than a week before i have to move into my dorm


----------



## zeoli (Aug 14, 2016)

trying to learn to use photoshop...it's 7am...I haven't slept yet...rip


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 14, 2016)

SCHOOL IS WEDNESDAY 

SAVE ME


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 14, 2016)

going back to California the day after tomorrow and school orientation is the day after that -_-


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 14, 2016)

I forgot my C# assignment and it's due date
Going to get scolded from teacher


----------



## Irelia (Aug 14, 2016)

I was supposed to help at an animal shelter for my friend and I overslept..
I look like a complete jerk but I'm actually just a lazy idiot


----------



## namiieco (Aug 14, 2016)

watamote is so cringy...


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 14, 2016)

why do i literally have to **** everything up again and again and again hahahhahahahah im so great i love myself so much im so kind so amazing


----------



## Charlise (Aug 14, 2016)

I have played the violin for 7 years and I just joined a new campus due to moving and what not, AND THEY DON'T OFFER ADVANCED ORCHESTRA, OR ANY ORCHESTRA. kinda annoying to me.


----------



## moonford (Aug 14, 2016)

My pet, destroyed my Ds charger.

I'm angry but I can't help but feel happy because he didn't electrocute himself somehow. Phew...

He's getting a tap on his nose for being bold.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

I need someone to talk to, I get offered help, get bad vibes, ignore them, now I feel bad for ignoring them lmao


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2016)

i don't want to pick up my schedule but i have to or i'm going to be lost first day 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm tired of this person


----------



## Aquari (Aug 14, 2016)

i wonder what was wrong with me last night


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

Found someone on Tumblr specifically interacting with me who's pretending to be me and I honestly just feel so ****ty. I don't understand why people keep trying to take away my one sense of identity. Like thanks


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 14, 2016)

when people reply to your comment all butthurt but insist your opinion doesn't mean anything to them. like??? it obviously does??? ur obviously mad???


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2016)

38 more tbt......


----------



## piske (Aug 14, 2016)

Got bit by mosquitoes on my face and neck :<


----------



## Chicha (Aug 14, 2016)

not being able to find certain ingredients at markets unless i drive much further away. living in a traffic city sucks.


----------



## piske (Aug 14, 2016)

Also, the fact that I overvalue how interesting I am, regret bumping my ask me thread ; v ;


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2016)

pechue said:


> Also, the fact that I overvalue how interesting I am, regret bumping my ask me thread ; v ;



omg i haven't bumped mine since june... gonna bump it now lolol


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 14, 2016)

I've been getting sick a lot lately.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 14, 2016)

kianli said:


> omg i haven't bumped mine since june... gonna bump it now lolol



The only reason I bumped mine was because someone asked me too, and then they asked me one question and didn't bother after


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2016)

Sparro said:


> The only reason I bumped mine was because someone asked me too, and then they asked me one question and didn't bother after



lmao


----------



## zeoli (Aug 14, 2016)

let's agree to never do that again lmao


----------



## xara (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm nauseous and I'm terrified


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

Don't weird new friend out, don't weird new friend out, don't weird new friend out


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 15, 2016)

Downloading Touhou: Embodiment of Scarlet Devil rn

I regret my life choices.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2016)

well **** my life, i just got a yahoo malware wtf


----------



## riummi (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm feeling sad but I'm not sure why


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 15, 2016)

Gotta love fire season where I live... glad it's my Friday at least, so I can stress myself at home where I can hide it...


----------



## zeoli (Aug 15, 2016)

I just feel like disappearing forever.  I don't know why I feel like this right now.


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

i'm hangry


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 15, 2016)

I can't find my 3ds anywhere and I really want to find it, get the scavenger items and do my paint the night.
I want to do it all now but I have to wait.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 15, 2016)

It's funny how much a fictional character can impact someone's life.


----------



## piske (Aug 15, 2016)

I really hate my job. I keep applying for other ones but I never hear back...


----------



## Javocado (Aug 15, 2016)

registering for classes is such a drag


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 15, 2016)

One person keeps asking if I'm cis or not, like I'd tell some stranger what genitals I have :^)


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

my face is always greasy when i wake up ugh


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 15, 2016)

My opponent contacted me about our match saying we could do it, but then they logged off. Well, looks like I might be winning 2 rounds just by default. I cri ;-;


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2016)

anxiety


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

there's a weird blemish on my face it came out of nowhere

also orientation is tomorrow = =


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm holding in a fart.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

went outside to take a pic of the construction sign, im pretty sure my brothers and my neighbors think i have problems lol ;-;


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 15, 2016)

someone called me a peasant when I'm obviously a guardian knight.


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

ugh i just want to have a wallpaper of yoongi w/o my parents telling me to change it. if i don't change it i get in trouble. my parents are really against kpop.......... i wish they would stop calling it stupid. i mean???? it's not like i'm making yoongi ur wallpaper??? why judge?? i hate this


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2016)

now that i think about it, if i leave my google account open my LINE account will be in risk


----------



## zeoli (Aug 15, 2016)

still tired


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Aug 15, 2016)

i have terrible a seat in one of my classes and the tables with my friends are full :/


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

why does imgur have my IP adress ;-;


----------



## Chicha (Aug 15, 2016)

There's a house on fire 2 houses away from me. Firefighters are here and everything. Thank god no one was inside. x_x


----------



## Daydream (Aug 15, 2016)

I have the worst co-workers


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 15, 2016)

These new flossers are terrible the ones collecting dust sitting in my bathroom for over 5 years worked better than these


----------



## aericell (Aug 16, 2016)

why did i sign up for a literature class.......


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

My ex-partner messaged me and I just want to die


----------



## mogyay (Aug 16, 2016)

i haven't slept yet, i have work in an hour and my eyes are sore


----------



## Zane (Aug 16, 2016)

prime blueberry season is over </3


----------



## zeoli (Aug 16, 2016)

i wish I wasn't such a burden to everyone around me


----------



## mogyay (Aug 16, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i haven't slept yet, i have work in an hour and my eyes are sore



i haven't slept yet, i finished work, my eyes are still sore


----------



## xara (Aug 16, 2016)

i thought i was finally at peace...but nope, I'm still angry


fml


----------



## Daydream (Aug 16, 2016)

I slept for 9 hours and I'm still really tired... I had some really weird dreams.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 16, 2016)

Less than a month until my resit exam, it sounds like a while but honestly it's a massive exam with loads of work covering years and I didn't do so well last time. god, who said uni was easy


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 16, 2016)

i'm convinced everyone in my class dislikes me and/or thinks i'm weird af and don't want to talk to me hahhah why do i suck at being around people


----------



## xara (Aug 16, 2016)

i want to be good enough for someone


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2016)

I miss you already.. damn... hope we can see each other really soon...


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 16, 2016)

i was sleeping and got woken up to get 5 wasps out of our kitchen ok lmao

 i just feel ****ty in general tho idk


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

I want friends.


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2016)

gonna get my schedule in an hour


----------



## piichinu (Aug 16, 2016)

MY TEETH!!!! HURT


----------



## xara (Aug 16, 2016)

i wish i could get her out of my head, but i can't


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 16, 2016)

open my window in the day, bees, wasps and flies come in. open my windows at night and _daddy_ long legs (i forgot what other people call those uh) and moths come in amazing


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> open my window in the day, bees, wasps and flies come in. open my windows at night and _daddy_ long legs (i forgot what other people call those uh) and moths come in amazing



Some people call them "cellar spiders" or their actual names: Pholcidae.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

It takes 5 seconds to reverse image search and actually respect the hard work people make


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Some people call them "cellar spiders" or their actual names: Pholcidae.



daddy longlegs are the worst, they freak me out so hard dangit.

also ugh why am I so emotional -w-


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2016)

why is the song called tony montana.... u serious rite now i just got over a guy named tony


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> It takes 5 seconds to reverse image search and actually respect the hard work people make



Oh my, leave me alone.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2016)

kianli said:


> why is the song called tony montana.... u serious rite now i just got over a guy named tony



scarface? lol idk

also ugh can i just.. blah


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Oh my, leave me alone.



Oh my I didn't do anything to you? Lol, right back atcha


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Oh my I didn't do anything to you? Lol, right back atcha



You have went at me twice, because I didn't credit someone. I don't know who they are and I don't know how to find them.

And another thing, people use other peoples art all the time with giving them credit, so why are you going at me?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> You have went at me twice, because I didn't credit someone. I don't know who they are and I don't know how to find them.
> 
> And another thing, people use other peoples art all the time with giving them credit, so why are you going at me?



"Went at you" Asking you to credit the artist isn't going at you. And I only approached you about it once, this threat is about venting which is what I did, you chose to respond to my reply here. Like I've been trying to say _use reverse image search_. 

Don't worry you're not special in this situation or anything, if I see anyone else stealing art my reaction is the same. People don't understand how important it is to actually credit art, my intentions may seem aggressive but their not, as someone who's had his art stolen it's ****ty and nobody deserves that.


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> "Went at you" Asking you to credit the artist isn't going at you. And I only approached you about it once, this threat is about venting which is what I did, you chose to respond to my reply here. Like I've been trying to say _use reverse image search_.
> 
> Don't worry you're not special in this situation or anything, if I see anyone else stealing art my reaction is the same



Okay then, go ahead and do the same for almost everyone on these forums.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Okay then, go ahead and do the same for almost everyone on these forums.


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


>



I thought you're reaction would be the same, so why aren't you doing the same?


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 16, 2016)

i Luv to become super insecure about everything abt myself haha great timing :)) riiight when i needed it n all Thanks



Whiteflamingo said:


> You have went at me twice, because I didn't credit someone. I don't know who they are and I don't know how to find them.
> 
> And another thing, people use other peoples art all the time with giving them credit, so why are you going at me?


it is wrong to use other ppl's art w/o crediting them

and just because other ppl do it too doesnt mean it's okay lmao.......  you're being kinda defensive abt it, why not just b like "yo i understand that i did something wrong and i won't do it again" instead of. . . this.,,..,


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i Luv to become super insecure about everything abt myself haha great timing :)) riiight when i needed it n all Thanks
> 
> 
> it is wrong to use other ppl's art w/o crediting them
> ...



May I ask who created your avatar and signature,  because I don't see any credit...

There's a reason why I'm being defensive, because I didn't do ANYTHING wrong, you might as well do this for almost everyone on the forums.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> May I ask who created your avatar and signature,  because I don't see any credit...
> 
> There's a reason why I'm being defensive, because I didn't do ANYTHING wrong, you might as well do this for almost everyone on the forums.



Husssshhhhh everyone... No need for a flame war dudes...

Love and death and life and birth and peace and war on the planet Earth...


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> May I ask who created your avatar and signature,  because I don't see any credit...



i made my own signature, the avatar is from the cover of the 10th manga in the series noragami that i just edited up. it's official art obviously so the creator is the mangaka adachitoka lol


----------



## Daydream (Aug 16, 2016)

Just leave this thread already and have this conversation somewhere else...


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 16, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Just leave this thread already and have this conversation somewhere else...



yeah i think flamingo left already so it's Cool


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Just leave this thread already and have this conversation somewhere else...



I reported myself to get rid of my comments and everybody else's, who were off topic, sorry for the eyesore everyone.

I have to do dishes, ugh...


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 16, 2016)

now im bothered abt being reported because i have llike 3 active warnings fml


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> now im bothered abt being reported because i have llike 3 active warnings fml



I didn't report you. I reported myself. XD

Don't worry you shouldn't be getting any bother for it.


Dishes time, help...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2016)

Give me next week now please ;;


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I didn't report you. I reported myself. XD
> 
> Don't worry you shouldn't be getting any bother for it.
> 
> ...



thank u ilu i dont want to b banned from this hellsite )X


----------



## xara (Aug 16, 2016)

really really tired but it's too early for me to go to sleep

fml


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> thank u ilu i dont want to b banned from this hellsite )X



XD
No problem.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2016)

i should go to sleep now but that's gonna work.. no.


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2016)

Sheila said:


> scarface? lol idk
> 
> also ugh can i just.. blah



no lol it's from a mixtape


----------



## tae (Aug 16, 2016)

why the nasties in my inbox again.


----------



## piske (Aug 16, 2016)

Still not feeling too well and my eye is still bothering me -3-


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 16, 2016)

waiting for years is getting to me really badly


----------



## piichinu (Aug 16, 2016)

heartbreaker said:


> i wish i could get her out of my head, but i can't



shock therapy . hard hit to the head.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I thought you're reaction would be the same, so why aren't you doing the same?



What does that even mean


----------



## xara (Aug 16, 2016)

hiyori said:


> shock therapy . hard hit to the head.



will note thankyouthankyou



on another note, my allergies are acting up again fml


----------



## Soigne (Aug 16, 2016)

honestly? the fact that nightmare was excluded from bangerz when it's actually one of miley's best songs!!! im livid


----------



## Kydashing (Aug 16, 2016)

Having to know theres so much i need and want to do but only end up watching youtube videos...why...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 16, 2016)

I want to watch my novel but I'm so sleepy watching it that I have no idea how I'm writing this. ..


Does this make sense?


----------



## piichinu (Aug 16, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> What does that even mean



i didnt credit my avatar or signature >:3


----------



## Daydream (Aug 16, 2016)

It's pouring rain outside, I ran to my car and still got totally wet...


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

hiyori said:


> i didnt credit my avatar or signature >:3



Cool


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

I feel sick.


----------



## riummi (Aug 16, 2016)

i'm struggling to stay away


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 16, 2016)

scratchy feeling in throat otherwise I'm just relaxing


----------



## mogyay (Aug 16, 2016)

i feel physically exhausted and drained. i can't sleep anymore. i have work in like 3 hours and i want to cry


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i feel physically exhausted and drained. i can't sleep anymore. i have work in like 3 hours and i want to cry



Aw, I hope it gets better for you, I know how you feel, sometimes I cry because of this.everyday


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 16, 2016)

_"I am unique and different because i am like Harley Quinn and i love books "_


stfu pls


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 16, 2016)

on one hand i want to use my creativity to start doing something productive...

but on the other hand internet.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Tired, but I don't wanna sleep


----------



## piichinu (Aug 16, 2016)

Carbon monoxide makes you sleep . I also feel tired when I am dehydrated.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 16, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i feel physically exhausted and drained. i can't sleep anymore. i have work in like 3 hours and i want to cry



I feel you  I hope you'll get better soon!


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

hiyori said:


> Carbon monoxide makes you sleep . I also feel tired when I am dehydrated.



Omg, I'm dying. XD lmao!


----------



## maekii (Aug 17, 2016)

I hate that feeling that I'm always annoying you, I just really like talking to you.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

maekii said:


> I hate that feeling that I'm always annoying you, I just really like talking to you.



I love talking with you .


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Sleep pls


----------



## riummi (Aug 17, 2016)

ohnonono printer you better be working
*it worked 

why does my dad have to keep bothering me 4 freaking times - "go too sleep" my ass 
i still have work to do but since ur practically forcing me to turn off all the lights so u dont bother me anymore, i'll have to finish it tmrw morning fu


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

I honestly don't believe in ghost or any other paranormal things... But omg, so many weird thing happening to me these days ugh


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 17, 2016)

I found a blonde hair in my food but no one in my house has blonde hair.


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

this song is so sad once i looked up the english lyrics


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 17, 2016)

All the tags are full.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

just accidentally revived a 1 year old thread, **** my life


----------



## Heyden (Aug 17, 2016)

my assessments are piling up but also the other things i want to do instead of studying fml


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 17, 2016)

I knew it would happen at some point.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

plz kill me ;-;


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

good god onision tweets about him liking exo & bts 

the kpop fans are all over him saying "oh they disbanded" and other rude statements it's just?

i don't get it?? these fans are so annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

I should probably go looking for books but smh expensive + Idk if the list is correct anyways

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also my Kirby: Planet Robobot cartridge is obviously defect, yet the refuse to replace it, so now I have to contact Nintendo about it sigh.


----------



## Bloobloop (Aug 17, 2016)

i really can't shake this feeling of sadness, i'm not sure why?


----------



## maekii (Aug 17, 2016)

It's five am and I'm not even tired, nice.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 17, 2016)

i'm on break until 12:55 which is in 1 hr and 25 minutes i am Really uncomfortable bc i have no idea what i should do during all that time and there are people Everywhere fml


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

kianli said:


> good god onision tweets about him liking exo & bts
> 
> the kpop fans are all over him saying "oh they disbanded" and other rude statements it's just?
> 
> i don't get it?? these fans are so annoying.



He'll probably make a vid about it. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> I should probably go looking for books but smh expensive + Idk if the list is correct anyways
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also my Kirby: Planet Robobot cartridge is obviously defect, yet the refuse to replace it, so now I have to contact Nintendo about it sigh.



Damn. ;_;


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

the piece of plastic thats loose inside my laptop


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

I always forget one word to form a perfect sentence.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I always forget one word to form a perfect sentence.



I feel you..

and yeah.. i threw together an e-mail to the swedish nintendo so i hope they can help me or at least guide me what to do, i don't want like 60-70 bucks down the drain...


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I feel you..
> 
> and yeah.. i threw together an e-mail to the swedish nintendo so i hope they can help me or at least guide me what to do, i don't want like 60-70 bucks down the drain...



Wait, it cost 60-70 SK? Or are you translating to dollars?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Wait, it cost 60-70 SK? Or are you translating to dollars?



nah like 60-70 USD, that'd be around 500 SEK(swedish kronor which is my currency)


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 17, 2016)

seeing other people get hate and gross messages on tumblr or whatever really bothers me even if i don't know that person and idk if that's weird or what but yeah


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> seeing other people get hate and gross messages on tumblr or whatever really bothers me even if i don't know that person and idk if that's weird or what but yeah



Advice: NEVER GO ON TUMBLR its garbage.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Advice: NEVER GO ON TUMBLR its garbage.



not always but yeah true


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Advice: NEVER GO ON TUMBLR its garbage.



Yep nowadays 99% of that site is sjw people and just random idiots who believes everything they read on the web.


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yep nowadays 99% of that site is sjw people and just random idiots who believes everything they read on the web.



I'd say 95% people post nice art on there, but most of them like you said are idiots & sjws who call you racist all the time, even when the topic at hand doesnt have even thing to with racist, like wtf?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I'd say 95% people post nice art on there, but most of them like you said are idiots & sjws who call you racist all the time, even when the topic at hand doesnt have even thing to with racist, like wtf?



Yeah, of course there are some sane people there but of course all those annoyance people gets the attention because they are the loudest.

Like "Hey I'm a 20-something trans n-word helicopterkin gay pink unicorn and if you don't agree with all this you are the worst racist/homophobic etc." people.. Like.. get real. There are people who have real issues with their gender and sexual orientation...


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, of course there are some sane people there but of course all those annoyance people gets the attention because they are the loudest.
> 
> Like "Hey I'm a 20-something trans n-word helicopterkin gay pink unicorn and if you don't agree with all this you are the worst racist/homophobic etc." people.. Like.. get real. There are people who have real issues with their gender and sexual orientation...



Exactly. c:

If only there were more people like you. ;}


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

^Yeah.

I mean yes I will respect your gender and orientation but not if you're going on some angsty site for mainly teens/young adults and write total bs about yourself and claim it legit.

Heh, I wish


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ^Yeah.
> 
> I mean yes I will respect your gender and orientation but not if you're going on some angsty site for mainly teens/young adults and write total bs about yourself and claim it legit.
> 
> Heh, I wish



You're making me like you more & more. c;

I might start calling you "FAM". XD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

Feel free, I don't take it as rude c: And thank you.

Also I hope Nintendo can reply soon... I'm started to get a bit annoyed at this whole thing, like why can't the store replace this ****ty thing


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 17, 2016)

i agree with this actually and tbh it's kind of sad because these people (not on about trans or nb people, you're cool, just speaking about certain really aggressive people) say all this **** then are all like "me being me isn't hurting anyone!!!" yeah like do you understand people think all trans people are like you and they hate us all now ) oh and never-mind the fact we can't get hormones or get anyone to take us seriously because of the crap you pull, but it's cool, keep believing that you're not hurting anyone. it's gets to the point that if you ever say you're trans or anything people are all like "yeah and i identify as an attack helicopter!" thanks, thanks

it's gone _way_ to far and that side of tumblr is ****ing toxic and gross


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

i want to sleep but there's no way i'll be able to wake up at 10am even with an alarm


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> i agree with this actually and tbh it's kind of sad because these people (not on about trans or nb people, you're cool, just speaking about certain really aggressive people) say all this **** then are all like "me being me isn't hurting anyone!!!" yeah like do you understand people think all trans people are like you and they hate us all now ) oh and never-mind the fact we can't get hormones or get anyone to take us seriously because of the crap you pull, but it's cool, keep believing that you're not hurting anyone. it's gets to the point that if you ever say you're trans or anything people are all like "yeah and i identify as an attack helicopter!" thanks, thanks
> 
> it's gone _way_ to far and that side of tumblr is ****ing toxic and gross



I could never imagine how you feel, you're such a tough person having to put up with that crap, remember there are always people behind your back. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

Couldn't find a good enough box so I could store stuff. I'll just roam around the apartment to see if I can find one I guess...


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Apollo x Hardy tag is everywhere. = /


----------



## riummi (Aug 17, 2016)

I feel dead inside c:
I hope there wont be a quiz today


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

this mirror image im just gonna submit reeses chocolate then i done


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Can I commit yet please

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fleshy said:


> i agree with this actually and tbh it's kind of sad because these people (not on about trans or nb people, you're cool, just speaking about certain really aggressive people) say all this **** then are all like "me being me isn't hurting anyone!!!" yeah like do you understand people think all trans people are like you and they hate us all now ) oh and never-mind the fact we can't get hormones or get anyone to take us seriously because of the crap you pull, but it's cool, keep believing that you're not hurting anyone. it's gets to the point that if you ever say you're trans or anything people are all like "yeah and i identify as an attack helicopter!" thanks, thanks
> 
> it's gone _way_ to far and that side of tumblr is ****ing toxic and gross



Hmmmmm bless your soul

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love emotional self harm


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 17, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Can I commit yet please
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hmmmmm bless your soul



oh god are you okay?? (also ty)


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> oh god are you okay?? (also ty)



Not really?? I don't wanna bug you tho DW about it


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 17, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Not really?? I don't wanna bug you tho DW about it



ah it's fine if you don't want to talk or anything but honestly you wouldn't be bugging me


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> ah it's fine if you don't want to talk or anything but honestly you wouldn't be bugging me



She we just met and stuff and I really don't want to be a burden or anything haha


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I'm hungry.



Story of my life.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 17, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> She we just met and stuff and I really don't want to be a burden or anything haha



yeah sure!! I'm just about to have a bbq so in like an hour or so?


----------



## Soigne (Aug 17, 2016)

I have to whip up a resume and some cover letters and sit through interviews for my work study position even tho I've been in training for the past like two weeks and there's a chance they're not even \
going to choose me for this position l o l o k


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

wERE OUT OF FRUIT


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 17, 2016)

My entire life is ****ed (':


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm still hungry.
*leaves* *opens door* *gets food* *back soon*


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2016)

got into an argument and now i'm even more upset


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

I just found the biggest spider while vacuuming the staircase... I couldn't kill it, it ran away


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

i really want to get a new phone because whatsapp and like, all the apps ever dont work but i dont want my parents think im spoilt or anything even tho i have the money 2 buy it myself

- - - Post Merge - - -



Daydream said:


> I just found the biggest spider while vacuuming the staircase. I couldn't kill it it ran away



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I just found the biggest spider while vacuuming the staircase... I couldn't kill it, it ran away



Could you catch it and release it?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Could you catch it and release it?



LOL

No.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 17, 2016)

me, on a suicide hotline: *mentions i have a therapist*
them: um so maybe talk to your therapist, lol? -.-

thank


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

this person is so annoying please stop


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 17, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> She we just met and stuff and I really don't want to be a burden or anything haha



oops i just realised that i read this wrong when i answered earlier lmao help me. anyway that's okay but js it's okay if you wanna speak abt something you wouldn't be a burden /

- also there's so many wasps outside i just went out for a while and they were bothering me a little  well they weren't bothering me the fact that everyone was screaming because of them was bothering me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> me, on a suicide hotline: *mentions i have a therapist*
> them: um so maybe talk to your therapist, lol? -.-
> 
> thank



wtf -_-

also this mirror like uh what chocolate is this


----------



## radioloves (Aug 17, 2016)

School is coming D:


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 17, 2016)

school wasn't so bad today but I already have to speak in front of the class haha end me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> School is coming D:



I feel you D:

also i hate that i can't eat a lot at the same time cause i have really tiny tum ugh


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 17, 2016)

Touhou EoSD glitched out on me. I had to reinstall and I lost all my replays


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Touhou EoSD glitched out on me. I had to reinstall and I lost all my replays



blech that sucks. cool to see other touhou peeps here tho


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Not really stuff you should share here.
> 
> People might think you are attention seeking.



Are you serious, get out. They can speak anything on their mind that's bothering them. And you telling someone that's suicidal that they're only doing it to seek attention, that not only makes it worse but it makes them feel like they shouldn't even speak about about or mention it to anyone, which LEADS to their death. Seriously leave.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

ummmmmmmm hiyori is bright sunshine i think the person who wanted advice was visibleghost


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 17, 2016)

Yeah I realized that, I fixed it.


----------



## tae (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Not really stuff you should share here.
> 
> People might think you are attention seeking.



if someone wants to seek attention, let them. it doesn't hurt you. it doesn't affect you. it has nothing to do with you.
so instead of belittling someone because they want attention, go read a book and stop being a such a child. there is literally nothing wrong with people wanting or needing or seeking attention. stop being gross.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Not really stuff you should share here.
> 
> People might think you are attention seeking.



It's literally a support threat, if someone's attention seeking it's because they need attention. Which isn't a bad thing at all

- - - Post Merge - - -

People saying I'm not nice like congrats friend you just played yourself, I already know I'm literal scum  I even call myself problematic in my bio like you seriously aren't trying hard enough


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2016)

social anxiety even though i'm just talking to a friend of mine like anxiety pls


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> ^ thank u fleshy !!!! ;w;




just gonna butt in and say i don't hate you either..i mean, i've never really talked to you but you seem nice


if this is creepy im sorry


----------



## bikes345 (Aug 17, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> ^ thank u fleshy !!!! ;w;



Hope things start looking up for you!


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

I want to eat frosting but jts so bad for teeth


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Leave me alone, you're 40 and you're hitting on an 18 year old?? Stop


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 17, 2016)

I regret participating in a contest because
I) i barely have any friends here 
II) i lose in every contest
III) my style is eh.

Can i withdraw


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

i just want to be pretty


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

me and my friend went on some furry's tumblr...and the first pic we see is a dog in a diaper


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Can you just stop and tell me how bad I am already? I get what you're trying to do. I know I'm bad, I'll never be good


----------



## piske (Aug 17, 2016)

I was feeling ok for most of the day but now I have a really bad headache :<


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

This Saddled Bichir is so annoying UGH I don't even want it anymore, bye


----------



## riummi (Aug 17, 2016)

"don't make those smart ass comments"?? wtf i didn't say anything and stop shouting so loudly god thanks for interrupting my work


Spoiler:  



you were the cause for me wanting to die when i was younger and you need to stop annoying the *** out of me - its not even minor everyday things but all the stupid things you do that make no sense to me. You catch on so slowly, you speak so damn loud, you micro manage the heck out of my life, you ask the same question so many times, you ask stupid questions that have obvious answers, you get mad at me when i seem upset (even though im not??), you interrupt my work flow, you only tell bad things about me to my mom so she won't reward me for the good things I do with school, you piss me off in every single way possible - 7 days a week and maybe 5 if I'm lucky
I should feel bad for saying this but i can't wait till you're gone forever most of the time I wish i had a dad that was normal - someone that I could rely on to give me answers but you end up just responding with "what??" and you are no help what so ever. You just make things more difficult in my life. Im suprised that my mom, who I love very much, is prioritized way over me and my sister - your own dna doesnt matter ok thanks? School doesn't help much either - I feel so so sad and I'm not sure why but i completely broke down crying in the shower. Its so tiring and im afraid of things going back to how there were before. I feel so idiotic sometimes even though I made it through the the last two years on the honors roll. I hope things don't end up like how they did in middle school


----------



## tae (Aug 17, 2016)

exo ****ing ruined me.


----------



## jiny (Aug 17, 2016)

taesaek said:


> exo ****ing ruined me.



mhm same


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

my bible has been missing for a year now, last year i got away w/ it without the teacher noticing but this year i dont think i can. and i dont wanna cough up $35 for a bible thats found online OFFICIALLY. jfc


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 17, 2016)

toothache is so bad i'm literally dizzy and i want to sleep but that's not going to happen

also my sleep schedule is currently 4/5am-8/10am. i mean it's not that bad but it won't work out when uni starts again


----------



## Zane (Aug 17, 2016)

i can't focus!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2016)

Zane said:


> i can't focus!!!!!!!!!!!



What were you trying to do.

By the way, I'm sorry for not meeting you after I returned.


----------



## Zane (Aug 17, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> What were you trying to do.
> 
> By the way, I'm sorry for not meeting you after I returned.



Oh, I've just been trying to write something and respond to some messages all day but I can't seem to make myself sit still right now. ;/ And no worries pal, I was on a little hiatus myself when you returned lol Speaking of, have a very belated "welcome back" from me!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2016)

Zane said:


> Oh, I've just been trying to write something and respond to some messages all day but I can't seem to make myself sit still right now. ;/ And no worries pal, I was on a little hiatus myself when you returned lol Speaking of, have a very belated "welcome back" from me!



Thank you. I upvoted your post for your welcome.


----------



## piske (Aug 17, 2016)

Still feel like crap, stupid headache! Also, I'm stating to hate the nights. Majorly bumming out at night -3-


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

So tired
Exhausted
Everything
I need to sleep now


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

i want it to be fall so bad!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2016)

Tonic said:


> i want it to be fall so bad!



I like fall too.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 18, 2016)

When the air conditioner stops working and it feels like it's 90 degrees :' )


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 18, 2016)

Should we really be friends?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 18, 2016)

The Olympics are ending soon and it'll be another two years until I watch another sporting event which will be the PyeongChang 2018 Winter Olympic Games.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2016)

I wish you could move in with us here, but yeah I don't think we could due to your parents and school, **** it


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 18, 2016)

my toothache practically kept me awake all night, honestly my whole face and neck is hurting because of it, I finally fell asleep sucking on some ice to numb the pain (lmao). hopefully I can get to the dentist soon.


----------



## piske (Aug 18, 2016)

Woke up and still have the headache. Yay.


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2016)

i'm insane. because surely one has to be insane in order to continue to love someone who'll never love them back...right?


----------



## Heyden (Aug 18, 2016)

getting dragged into drama i dont wanna be involved in lmfao


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

I have a cankersore still. :C


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

My girlfriend is trying too hard... Pushing my limits won't bring you anywhere ._.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 18, 2016)

My steam achievements by rarity section used to have at least 2-4 diff games, but now most of it is occupied by Starbound achievements some of which I had very little trouble with getting and it annoys me. How in the **** are some of these really easy achievements 0.1-0.3%??


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm in such a sour mood right now and I can't even pinpoint why.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> My steam achievements by rarity section used to have at least 2-4 diff games, but now most of it is occupied by Starbound achievements some of which I had very little trouble with getting and it annoys me. How in the **** are some of these really easy achievements 0.1-0.3%??



Idek people don't play it much cause it took them ages to make that game stable.. dunno. But I feel you most of my rare are random civ scenario and specific leader/country achieves that are actually easy to do lol


----------



## Aquari (Aug 18, 2016)

when i woke up my laptop i got a black screen saying that the internal cooling fan isnt working properly ;-;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

Everyone's got pro signatures and avatars and I feel like mine suck ahh


----------



## Aquari (Aug 18, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Everyone's got pro signatures and avatars and I feel like mine suck ahh



i think yours is perfect


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2016)

I THINK I GOT HOUSE OF MIRRORS THING BUT RIP I THINK I TYPED IN WRONG SPECIFIC THING AHHH


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I THINK I GOT HOUSE OF MIRRORS THING BUT RIP I THINK I TYPED IN WRONG SPECIFIC THING AHHH



rrip ur life


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 18, 2016)

Only got about 3 hours of sleep because I was sick, it's hot, my hair's getting too long so it kept annoying my neck, and just because I felt uncomfortable for some reason. Also, still haven't turned in that health clearance and taken that TB test even though College starts in 6 days. RIP.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> rrip ur life



yeah lmao why did i even do that usually just the dude is enough ****


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 18, 2016)

i cracked my phone screen hahhhh :) kms i didnt even notice when it happened my phone just fell down on the f?oor and i picked it up but now i saw that it has cracked?????? and i though this week wouldnt get a lot worse hahah guess im wrong

anyways it'll be 2 years old in around a week i think so maybe i should get  a new one in a few months anyway but uhhhggghh this is so annoying, ive dropped it on pavement and from meters up but nah, a fall from my desk will crack it ):<


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 18, 2016)

my father

it's just so great when you completely cut someone off and years later they still manage to make your life hell pretty much every day  love life


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> my father
> 
> it's just so great when you completely cut someone off and years later they still manage to make your life hell pretty much every day  love life



well i feel you.. while i haven't managed to cut mine off as whole he plays really butthurt whenever he actually calls and stuff and then forces you to do stuff.. i know i have to talk with him and stuff but ech...


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 18, 2016)

Goddammit Patchouli stop making me use continues


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2016)

my period's supposed to start on the second day of school.... fml


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 18, 2016)

thnks by rubbing salt into my wound by comparing the results from that English vocabulary test and laugh at me
at least I can hold a conversation in 4 languages &#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2016)

the anxiety is real

i'm kind of excited for school, but i'm not ready to see her


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> my father
> 
> it's just so great when you completely cut someone off and years later they still manage to make your life hell pretty much every day  love life



I feel you. My "dad" is such an ***hole.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 18, 2016)

stop bragging seriously Wwwww
I will go and read some books now.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2016)

kianli said:


> my period's supposed to start on the second day of school.... fml



i just had mine but seems less worse now that i got on bc pills


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


> well i feel you.. while i haven't managed to cut mine off as whole he plays really butthurt whenever he actually calls and stuff and then forces you to do stuff.. i know i have to talk with him and stuff but ech...





Daydream said:


> I feel you. My "dad" is such an ***hole.



yeah i feel you guys, it sucks. i thought i'd be free from him eventually but i guess not honestly i'm done


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> yeah i feel you guys, it sucks. i thought i'd be free from him eventually but i guess not honestly i'm done



yush, sure does... i hope you can deal with all this ****, feel free to pm me if you wanna talk or stuff *hugs*


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yush, sure does... i hope you can deal with all this ****, feel free to pm me if you wanna talk or stuff *hugs*



ah yeah I'm trying, it's just awful, and thank you;!! ~


----------



## Javocado (Aug 18, 2016)

kalos league finale bye


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

my back is sore :c


----------



## riummi (Aug 18, 2016)

i got a bruise on my hand from hockey and it hurts to write or just use my hand in general


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2016)

i kind of have no energy to live anymore


----------



## Aquari (Aug 18, 2016)

nvm i somehow fixed it!!! <33


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 18, 2016)

Arm pain.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm so lazy and all I do about it is to complain


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2016)

it's finally late enough for me to go to bed but now im hardly tired...fml


----------



## piichinu (Aug 18, 2016)

honestly i just want ti see my post count


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

Feels like nobody will ever want me for who I am, I'll only be wanted if I take apart of myself away


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm trying to look at pics of bathrooms on Tumblr for inspiration for my Mayor's house and I wish people didn't go so overboard with how they decorate their rooms. I'm trying to make it look like an ordinary everyday bathroom you'd see in people's houses but everyone on Tumblr just makes it look like a Spa or something.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 18, 2016)

i spelled "you're" wrong!!!!


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2016)

Grandfather just passed away


----------



## maekii (Aug 18, 2016)

It feels great to not care about a number on the scale. For once I can actually eat food three times a day without feeling guilty.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

I've got a stabbing pain in my back and whenever I breathe it hurts so bad


----------



## piichinu (Aug 18, 2016)

i have so muc hw but im online shopping

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have college mext year i need to stock up........


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2016)

gonna start eating healthier starting tmrw i'm excited tbh bc i would like to lay off the fast food for a while

but idk it's going to be a lil hard!! let's get through it :3c


----------



## Zane (Aug 19, 2016)

where to find floss that doesn't shred to pieces and get stuck in your teeth in a highly ironic way??


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

i s2g if you're not gonna let me have that one right because i wrote her original game.. kms


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 19, 2016)

Can't sleep. ●︿●


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

i hope my phone is good enough to take a pic of the painting with i s2g mom would really wonder like hey "did u paint this ur self??????2 *jumps up and down cheering on mom*

uh yes lol i dont really want to explain it all cause she doesn't understand the webs one bit lmaoooo


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

Also Nintendo why are you even releasing the old SNES goodies on the VC for 3ds if the old models can't even handle stuff??? Like brah do you really need a new model for a 25 year old platformer? pls die


----------



## Daydream (Aug 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Also Nintendo why are you even releasing the old SNES goodies on the VC for 3ds if the old models can't even handle stuff??? Like brah do you really need a new model for a 25 year old platformer? pls die



Well, they need a reason to sell their New 3DS.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Well, they need a reason to sell their New 3DS.



Yeah but you can still play like even newer VC stuff on the old ones as well so eh, stupid ass people as usual. And I think they are gonna sell anyways.. Shame cause I wanted Super mario world o well just gonna get some older mario thennnn


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

anxiety please go away thank you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm currently in a traffic jam, the worst one I ever went in. And it was accident-induced. God, I hate traffic jams, especially if they last longer than an hour.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

stupid curly paper o well i think the painting will be visible heh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2016)

Welp, I missed the exhibition I should show up at, all because of this traffic jam. But I did find out what was going on.

There was a truck transporting turkeys (the food, not the animal), and it got into a crash. It was a truck accident that held us in this jam for one hour. Even if we're out, we missed the exhibition. I'm really angry now. Of course, I can see the exhibition next week, but I'm not going to be grateful since I missed out the exhibition we purchased tickets for.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Welp, I missed the exhibition I should show up at, all because of this traffic jam. But I did find out what was going on.
> 
> There was a truck transporting turkeys (the food, not the animal), and it got into a crash. It was a truck accident that held us in this jam for one hour. Even if we're out, we missed the exhibition. I'm really angry now. Of course, I can see the exhibition next week, but I'm not going to be grateful since I missed out the exhibition we purchased tickets for.



Blech that sucks, and yes I hate traffic jams too... Wish people would plan their roads better sometimes.


----------



## boujee (Aug 19, 2016)

was picking my lip now it's all sore


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

This Don't travel to Sweden thing going on... Like really are people stupid they are gonna trend that hashtag for fun?? I mean yes we might not be the best country in some ways and such but.. uh just stop **** please


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> This Don't travel to Sweden thing going on... Like really are people stupid they are gonna trend that hashtag for fun?? I mean yes we might not be the best country in some ways and such but.. uh just stop **** please



#ihatehashtags

The hash tag I used is the hash tag you should use. And I don't get why people don't like sweden.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm trying to learn new English words everyday, but it's so hard... Ugh, it's either I don't remember how to spell it or I forget what is the meaning... I really need to improve my English by next year but I find it so difficult  Maybe my head is full, whatever xD


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

My back still hurts and I'm not even close to being ready to move into my dorm room for a week, I'm so scared of being alone


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Aug 19, 2016)

pokemon go doesnt work on my phone :c


----------



## Daydream (Aug 19, 2016)

I NEED to watch Courage the Cowardly Dog, but I just can't find the episodes in French... I found some on Youtube but the quality is terrible


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

stomach hurts and it's really hot outside


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> #ihatehashtags
> 
> The hash tag I used is the hash tag you should use. And I don't get why people don't like sweden.



yeah a lot are just stupid af. Idek, I guess they just want to be mean and get some kind of revenge back for later time disputes going on here but they don't think of stupid internet people so eh...


----------



## Locket (Aug 19, 2016)

I have one of the worst headaches i have ever had atm

Its terrible, it hurts to move, and I can't do anything about it, it won't go away for a while


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 19, 2016)

my,, like, best friend from 2011 tha i spoke to v regularly until the beginning of 2013 (when they decided to leave the group chat (only to join back a few weeks latr) because they didn't like me or w/e hahah) is voting for The Racist Party ..,..oke... i mean ,.. . do tthat ... go ahead..

i'm glad i'm not close w them anymore honestly. they were rly bad for me n made me feel so  bad  loool and now they're like this??? yeah no i dont need to talk to them anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> This Don't travel to Sweden thing going on... Like really are people stupid they are gonna trend that hashtag for fun?? I mean yes we might not be the best country in some ways and such but.. uh just stop **** please



wait wat

come 2 sweden we have uh . grass.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

^some stupid twitter **** and newspaper feud going on lol


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ^some stupid twitter **** and newspaper feud going on lol



lol is it the turkey thing ?? i googled real quickly   lmao Okay


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> lol is it the turkey thing ?? i googled real quickly   lmao Okay



ye lol so fail ..like brah

also this mirror hhhhhhh


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

my stomach is burning and I'm nauseous


----------



## Aquari (Aug 19, 2016)

they have such bad taste, why do i even try


----------



## riummi (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm getting blamed for my teacher letting us out late :T
I feel nauseous because of his driving


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2016)

stomach


----------



## Elov (Aug 19, 2016)

I want to go blackjacking on runescape but my laptop is super ****ty and laggy and I might die... I have a desktop but bf is currently using it so I have to wait until he finishes his raid in order to play my game. ;-;


----------



## Tensu (Aug 19, 2016)

Paranoid I won't get a black feather ;__;


----------



## piske (Aug 19, 2016)

I ate too much, per usual. Why do I do this to my poor stomach -3-


----------



## Aquari (Aug 19, 2016)

you had one job, blaziken, and you ruined it, i couldve smacked em in the mouth....but you ruined it ;-;


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 19, 2016)

...google translate Japanese.
It's so obvious


----------



## Soigne (Aug 19, 2016)

Orientation starts tomorrow & lasts through Tues. and I'm so beyond nervous it's to the point where I feel sick and I'm starting to shake.  I don't wanna be surrounded by strangers while I'm all alone gaaaaaaaAH


----------



## noxephi (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm going to a meeting tomorrow because the speech and debate team wants to make me the LD captain this year but I'm only a sophomore and I don't even think I'm that good :< everybody always expects a lot from me on the team but the truth is I feel like everything I've managed to achieve has been luck and if I'm put in a position of authority then everybody will know I'm a scam. I don't like responsibility but I can't say no.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 20, 2016)

What's the point of spending time on this if no one ever appreciate it..


----------



## zeoli (Aug 20, 2016)

Let's Play Live wasn't as funny as I hoped. Also, classes start Monday...Not looking forward to it = n=


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2016)

stupid school starts monday + my period on tuesday will i still be alive next week


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 20, 2016)

everything tbh ugh


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 20, 2016)

I wonder if I have any purpose on this planet.


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2016)

craving chocolate chip muffin but my grocery store didn't have them.....


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

Nothing planned today.. I guess there could be Fair stuff I could do but tbh...


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 20, 2016)

I feel that _I _am a bother
Spamming messages to friends on LINE
I'm sorry.


----------



## boujee (Aug 20, 2016)

I got two days to turn in this essay and I still got nothing written down


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

Also rip I have green paint all over my shirt and in my hair hhh xDD


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 20, 2016)

I'd hate to ditch last minute... but ehhh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

not even 4 pm also i jav no booze fml


----------



## Daydream (Aug 20, 2016)

I didn't sleep enough and now I'm leaving for a 9-hours shift

C'mon caffeine, help me bro


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I didn't sleep enough and now I'm leaving for a 9-hours shift
> 
> C'mon caffeine, help me bro



ugh yeah i need some caf too dangit.

also i kinda wanna go to the mall here but hh i so lazy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

Also goddamn Nintendo can you please reply, I don't know Japanese so I can't write the developers bruh?? Also son of a ***** store, so you don't do refund cause the ware WITHIN the cartridge is faulty, eh at least give me a new game?


----------



## Soigne (Aug 20, 2016)

only got 4 hours of sleep askjdhfkl


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 20, 2016)

my legs feet back and chest hurt a lot


----------



## xara (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm so tired I can't do anything properly


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 20, 2016)

My tummy. Half hour until taco place opens! Hungry.


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2016)

im a bit creeped out bc my mom & littlest brother aren't in the room. it's oddly quiet in the house too.


----------



## aericell (Aug 20, 2016)

my roommate's moving into our room rn and her fam's here and i feel so awkward i don't know what to do besides stare at my screen


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

My friend.. I mean I get you wanna hang out but tbh do you have to ask me that lit every time we chat.. sorry but ugh you can be a bit frustrating sometimes


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2016)

My dad threatened to hit me again, I can't go to therapy, I relapsed, I'm alone, I want to ****ing die


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

Also i try to listen and support you but you are being incredibly ranting about it and you p much says the same **** over and over.


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2016)

can't wait for this period  

sarcasm


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 20, 2016)

It's not like they'll miss me anyways, I never did much to contribute and I can't really relate to them. Plus I'm the most awkward person alive and I can't hold up a conversation for the life of me so


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't know what it is, but rainy overcast weather always hurts my head... wish it would go away! (っ- ‸ – ς)


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2016)

never eating kfc again


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2016)

I've had it with people mocking me.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 20, 2016)

when ur in an internet argument and the other party makes up some stupid excuse to stop replying when everyone knows damn well u got them backed up into a corner


----------



## xara (Aug 20, 2016)

im in such a bad mood right now like i can't 




Spoiler: annoying rant



im tired of being people's second choice. im tired of never being enough for anyone; its all about what i do wrong, never about what i do right. im tired of constantly thinking about my *** of a ex-best friend. im tired of thinking about her. im tired of having anxiety. im tired of feeling the days pass by as the start of school comes closer and closer. i don't wanna see her. i don't even wanna be around her, im just so done with her and her lies and all the drama and all the problems and all the heartache i just can't stand her right now. im tired of feeling like this. im tired of being so easily jealous. im tired of everything. i just wanna be a whole new person. i wanna change everything about me. i know who i want to be, but i just can't be her. not yet.


im just so tired of everything. and yeah, im edgy; what's your point?


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2016)

Y u so anoyin


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

I've spent all day here whyyy. I have no life -3-


----------



## Shawna (Aug 20, 2016)

So, we're going to Austin (four hours from where I live).  While I am excited because I have always loved the lake and family reunions, I am also really kinda dreading it because I just got back from a very boring "vacation" trip two days ago.  
It will SUCK, having to sleep in an RV and TBH, I get stressed out being away from home for a couple days.  Especially HOURS away.

Now THIS just applies to my brother.  HE HAS SCHOOL IN TWO DAYS!  I know that this a family thing, but it has to happen under the worst circumstances...


----------



## Soigne (Aug 20, 2016)

Today was a nightmare. My orientation group is the worst. I ended up just turning around and leaving while the rest of our group went ahead and went to dinner. My anxiety has never been worse.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 20, 2016)

It bothers me when the page refreshes after posting a quick reply, then seeing a post merge with a duplicate post after the merge.


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2016)

i just remembered i have to see him at school ****


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2016)

i'm super hungry but i have no food so i ate a cookie and well i didn't think it was possible for a cookie to make anyone feel so terrible uuuggghhhhh


----------



## Dim (Aug 21, 2016)

My tablet keeps overheating. jfc!


----------



## piske (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm really tired/sleepy but for some reason my mind is racing with thoughts...


----------



## riummi (Aug 21, 2016)

i dunno why i get so upset when ppl feel like that o_o;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> It bothers me when the page refreshes after posting a quick reply, then seeing a post merge with a duplicate post after the merge.



Yes, I wish they'd fix this. And the quadruple VM things as well, equal as laggy. But yeah the posts thing can be annoying as well, especially if you write in a more serious thread and it posts things twice. hey free bells I guess but still .-.
--

Anyways this friend of mine. I mean she's really nice and I've known her for some years but tbh things are getting pretty boring cause she pretty much rants of the same things every time we talk(online) and keeps on like slamming 34 anime series on my head whenever she doesn't rant and she know I'm not really interested. Also came off as a bit rude to me whenever I wanted to tell her stuff, like yeah maybe I wanted to tell her IRL for reasons and not really online but, eh fine. I've been trying to be a good listener and give support but.. yeah it's getting a bit tense and boring.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 21, 2016)

I just want this weather to clear up!  My parents dragged me and my brother in the Walmart parking lot all because of rain. -_-
We have a chance of leaving again.  It's almost four in the morning where I live... -.-


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 21, 2016)

I just wish I wasn't so affected if someone ignores me...
maybe I'll take some sleeping pills and sleep it off


----------



## Daydream (Aug 21, 2016)

My feet hurts so bad, I almost can't walk today... I hope it will get better...


----------



## aericell (Aug 21, 2016)

My stomach hurts and I have to _goooo_


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 21, 2016)

Waiting for my last tickets so I can leave the forum


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2016)

Like, yeah sure I can meet up with you but then I'm gonna tell what I feel about our friendship. Also if you haven't realized that we've grown apart as friends or need a long break I suggest you try and think a bit about that.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2016)

friend drama interrupting my summer


----------



## Locket (Aug 21, 2016)

we've been cleaning all day because last minute my brother decided on having his birthday party at our house. My legs hurt and I really just want a 5 minute break.


----------



## jiny (Aug 21, 2016)

school..... starts..... tomorrow....


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2016)

i keep thinking of her and honestly im tired of it. i just want closure, but im terrified for school because i'll have to see her and im just not ready.


----------



## Locket (Aug 21, 2016)

kianli said:


> school..... starts..... tomorrow....



Lucky 

School starts Wednesday for me


----------



## jiny (Aug 21, 2016)

harlequin said:


> i keep thinking of her and honestly im tired of it. i just want closure, but im terrified for school because i'll have to see her and im just not ready.



i know how you feel but it's a guy i have to see. im not ready to see him at all it's just going to be awkward & not good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Locket said:


> Lucky
> 
> School starts Wednesday for me



bruh im anything but lucky


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2016)

kianli said:


> i know how you feel but it's a guy i have to see. im not ready to see him at all it's just going to be awkward & not good.



glad to know im not alone...but i wish you luck


----------



## Locket (Aug 21, 2016)

kianli said:


> bruh im anything but lucky



Your friends and just people at your school have some drama issues, no offense.
Do you want some help dealing with it?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 21, 2016)

Got kicked out of church camp rip

Not allowed to go back 'til next year xD


----------



## jiny (Aug 21, 2016)

Locket said:


> Your friends and just people at your school have some drama issues, no offense.
> Do you want some help dealing with it?



what drama issues? i just don't want to go to school..


----------



## piske (Aug 21, 2016)

The right side of my neck, right shoulder and right bicep... it hurts, owie -3-


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 21, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Waiting for my last tickets so I can leave the forum



you're leaving?


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 21, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> you're leaving?



Yeah until the next event or AC game, I just feel that I need a break and it's pretty boring when there's no events.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 21, 2016)

still need to write my essays -_- shouldn't take that long since it should only take 2 hours total but ugh


----------



## Daydream (Aug 21, 2016)

I hate it when it's raining like that


----------



## jiny (Aug 21, 2016)

scared to get my period at school out of nowhere...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2016)

ah i rly hope we can see each other this week (not my annoying friend, this time my bf) ;;

but ye tbh about that friend i think i might be better off cutting stuff with her cause really if she's gonna be like that everytime we talk or hangout. no thanks. and idek why i stayed this long tbh we don't really have that much in common sooo


----------



## riummi (Aug 21, 2016)

so many questions to fill out :T
I don't wanna sign up to take the sat again either


----------



## Locket (Aug 21, 2016)

kianli said:


> what drama issues? i just don't want to go to school..



I remember you having drama issues back in May or so, with your friends and stuff.

I've been so bored I wanna go back to school already its probably because I"m going to a new school but still


----------



## Soigne (Aug 21, 2016)

Poured nonstop today and I got soaked. Left early again because I was miserable from being so cold and wet.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 21, 2016)

m o n d a y


----------



## jiny (Aug 21, 2016)

Locket said:


> I remember you having drama issues back in May or so, with your friends and stuff.
> 
> I've been so bored I wanna go back to school already its probably because I"m going to a new school but still



o yeah kind of but that was all resolved it was just because of a guy lolol

also yeah i'm p bored at home doing nothing. i want to go to school to see my friends & all, but i just don't want to do the schoolwork + so much h o m e w o r k


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 21, 2016)

Guys i mean, i kinda won here..._i got kicked out of church camp_ lmao


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2016)

i want to stop thinking like rn


----------



## Irelia (Aug 21, 2016)

why am I listening to emo songs right now

no joke, I'm listening to a song called "cute without the e" 
time to get scene hair


----------



## piske (Aug 21, 2016)

myself lol -3-


----------



## Daydream (Aug 21, 2016)

Why do people need to make a hate thread because they don't like the design of a specific villager? C'mon, get over it. Ugh

How can you hate a bunch of pixels? Lol


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> why am I listening to emo songs right now
> 
> no joke, I'm listening to a song called "cute without the e"
> time to get scene hair



RIP sounds like me when i discovered Evanescence. At leat I started with "My Immortal" not like, Wake me up inside, Lithium or sweet sacrifice lmao


----------



## Shawna (Aug 21, 2016)

My brother gets to start school tomorrow.  I don't start college until January... </3


----------



## Zane (Aug 21, 2016)

if only knowing how stupid it is to be mad about something actually made it easier to not be mad about it


----------



## Aquari (Aug 21, 2016)

feels like someone's stabbing my sides with a fork


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2016)

im about to have a nervous breakdown s2g


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 22, 2016)

can't believe i'm actually going back to school this week rip


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2016)

I still have one week of vacation left before I start school again. Time passes really fast.


----------



## riummi (Aug 22, 2016)

i feel so dumb :T


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I still have one week of vacation left before I start school again. Time passes really fast.



Same.. I should really get the literature but to be honest I don't know if it's right anyways so I'll see if I can just get pdf's for now.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 22, 2016)

have 3 assignments to do buuuut no motivation as usual


----------



## jiny (Aug 22, 2016)

my brother used my phone when i was asleep ugh i have little battery for school now


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

Urban slang and the urban dictionary along with yahoo answers.

ew.


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 22, 2016)

The fact that classes start today. Boo.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 22, 2016)

I have no real friends l o l
I've been admitted into the hospital and all they say is 'I see'
I have no one to talk to


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Urban slang and the urban dictionary along with yahoo answers.
> 
> ew.



Kinda ironic coming from you though lol.

And yes this game, they better give me mi dolares back now, I'm not wanting another game cartridge of it, I've played that **** to death now and if I play it again I'm gonna go insane monkeys.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

The fact that my parents are hogging the kitties, so I never get to play with them. ;-;


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Kinda ironic coming from you though lol.
> 
> And yes this game, they better give me mi dolares back now, I'm not wanting another game cartridge of it, I've played that **** to death now and if I play it again I'm gonna go insane monkeys.



Urban slang? yeah it definitely is ironic, I'm just going to stop using that type of language as it bothers me now, because I tend to overuse it in conversation with my family members/friends and they get annoyed about it, so that annoys me. 

Urban dictionary is just, awful and Yahoo answers is usually useless and vulgar at times.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 22, 2016)

my stomach kinda hurts

also i keep forgetting that homeroom is in the middle of the day


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2016)

im literally the most awkward thing to ever walk this earth


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

harlequin said:


> im literally the most awkward thing to ever walk this earth



Then clearly you haven't met me.


----------



## piske (Aug 22, 2016)

My sister is such a freaking brat sometimes, I want to throttle her.


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

I need to go to the bathroom. But I am currently in feline paralysis. Send help plz.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 22, 2016)

It's 6:31 and I'm finally getting sleepy but I have to go somewhere in 1 and a half hours.


----------



## piske (Aug 22, 2016)

my parents' neighbor is a nosy old biddy, like mind yo business -3-


----------



## Romaki (Aug 22, 2016)

My anxiety is really bad right now like... chill... we're sitting at home watching TV and nothing's going to happen like...
I'm also on my period which is always annoying as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2016)

Riedy said:


> My anxiety is really bad right now like... chill... we're sitting at home watching TV and nothing's going to happen like...
> I'm also on my period which is always annoying as well.



dang you're on subeta? haha used to a member ages ago but yeah i kinda got tired of it lol


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2016)

my stomach kind of hurts


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 22, 2016)

being misgendered all the time isnt helping At All i want 2 die ayy lmao *finger guns*


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Still wanna play with my kitties.


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2016)

anxiety is really bad right now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2016)

nintendo and webhallen being totally asses about everything and refuse to give refund or at least help me to get a new one GEE THANKS stupid people


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm hungry and these Guinea pigs are too cute. cx


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

Every inch of my body hurt, this quick work out didn't help


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 22, 2016)

i met a cat but it  left mE N N Ow im heartbroken .. ....


----------



## oddbug (Aug 22, 2016)

today i came to the countryside to visit my grandmother and i will proly stay a week or so, because she is all alone and lonely here. this is the least i can do for her but i still have shetload work to do on my own. 
i know it is the right thing to take care of your family but due to her long stories i'm not doing enough work daily. deadlines are coming up and it stresses the hell out of me : (


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

Cornflakes are gross.

Crunchynut is the stuff. c:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

I worked really hard on my entries and didn't get anything good for them


----------



## piske (Aug 22, 2016)

In a foul mood, don't know what to do about it. Want to talk w/someone but also don't at the same time. Ugh, and I'm complaining a lot today which annoys me about myself, I've posted in this thread 3 times today... -3-


----------



## Javocado (Aug 22, 2016)

woke up sick and just paid for schoolio fml


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 22, 2016)

I have no sense of direction and got lost.
They will believe it's an excuse to ditch group tutoring but i dont care
why send me to a remote village out of all places


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 22, 2016)

getting ignored by a few people and feeling like literally everyone in the world hates me


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> getting ignored by a few people and feeling like literally everyone in the world hates me



i feel like that everyday

probs wont make you feel any better, but i dont hate you...you seem like a cool person, and im sorry to hear that you're being ignored


----------



## riummi (Aug 22, 2016)

it shouldn't bother me but I can't help but feel disappointed
i guess I'm longing for something that just won't happen to me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 22, 2016)

this week will be messy


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Tumblr


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2016)

so i basically wanna be dead right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

i know i post too mych here but now ive been set off and im stuck in my room crying and just i cant


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)

i want chips but i have none

sour cream and onion lays come to me~


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2016)

My mom claims I owe her more than I think I know. So I'm irritated.


----------



## riummi (Aug 22, 2016)

I wanna buy all these skirts and tees but I don't have enough money rip


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

I think I'm lactose intolerant... My life is ruined


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't wanna **** this up, I'm sorry I haven't been talking, I haven't been ignoring you. I'm just scared


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another classmate gone, another life lost too soon. I hope both of you are at peace.

Watch over us all.

Please.


----------



## Locket (Aug 22, 2016)

I wanna go back to school already


----------



## jiny (Aug 22, 2016)

i have lunch with none of my friends........


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 22, 2016)

kinda sad I couldnt enter the osu contest and the fair contests  alkdjgflkjdsflk


----------



## Zane (Aug 23, 2016)

nvm tbt gods are good


----------



## seliph (Aug 23, 2016)

I had to look at a minion


----------



## Seroja (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm always sleepy


----------



## Aquari (Aug 23, 2016)

theyr not rating the town theyre rating the pictures.......i want to die


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

school on monday bleh. well it's gonna be fun i hope but tbh could have used some more time off .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

well i really hope we can hang out weekend otherwise im coming anyways yes i am


----------



## focus (Aug 23, 2016)

i've got a banging headache


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

focus said:


> i've got a banging headache



damn gurl hope you go through it *hugs*

im probably gonna get one too sooner or later though ugh


----------



## focus (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> damn gurl hope you go through it *hugs*
> 
> im probably gonna get one too sooner or later though ugh



thank you aaahhh i hope you don't get one :/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

focus said:


> thank you aaahhh i hope you don't get one :/



me neither, i just had to deal with some **** this week and i was supposed to go away today but that ain't happening bc he got fever and coughs so i hope i can go weekend and get and ends to these craps.


----------



## xara (Aug 23, 2016)

i feel invisible


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

I feel total **** right now, can I just go hide for tomorrow and thursday please


----------



## moonford (Aug 23, 2016)

I can't decide between these two games....


----------



## piske (Aug 23, 2016)

omg my stomach hurts so badly... why did I have so much espresso for breakfast -3-


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 23, 2016)

Well I haven't slept in over 40 hours, and I was sick three times because I was so tired..........on the plane in front of everyone please kill me right now please


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

can i just have friday now 

i really wanna go to iggy pop concert tomorrow but probably gonna be loads of wannabe punk teenagers there and i dont feel it rn


----------



## xara (Aug 23, 2016)

anxiety


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

harlequin said:


> anxiety



same :c
--

also i hope you reply soon.. i just wanted to tell you that it's not your fault or anything i might just have overreacted a bit, not my intention to sound like a crybaby wanting her toy there i'm just.. i just wanted to see you that is all.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm so so socially ********


----------



## piske (Aug 23, 2016)

I really don't feel well... thinking of going home early from work >_>

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, just like really dislike everyone and everything right now~ blergh.


----------



## xara (Aug 23, 2016)

idk why i bother to even try and interact with anyone, bc its obvious they dont give a crap


----------



## Javocado (Aug 23, 2016)

runny nose, phlegm up the wazoo, and i'm too sick to go and get some ramen fml


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 23, 2016)

It's 3 am and I'm craving some pizza ****


----------



## piske (Aug 23, 2016)

Sometimes I wish I could quit my job yet somehow still live lol. I don't get paid enough for this crap >_>


----------



## Aquari (Aug 23, 2016)

redownloading fantasy life is gonna take ages


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 23, 2016)

today has just been me being emo about the semester starting tomorrow


----------



## piske (Aug 23, 2016)

harlequin said:


> idk why i bother to even try and interact with anyone, bc its obvious they dont give a crap



I feel this way too, it's not a good feeling :< keep your head up though! <3


----------



## Irelia (Aug 23, 2016)

I just kind of want to go back in time to liiike 2 weeks ago...


----------



## jiny (Aug 23, 2016)

p.e tomorrow & i'm on my period + can't use tampons.. fml


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 23, 2016)

I give up on trying to make friends and opening up to people


----------



## Aquari (Aug 23, 2016)

wanna go to home depot and buy clover seeds but im too lazy


----------



## jiny (Aug 23, 2016)

hate this math teacher. hopefully i will be able to change my schedule so i can get out of her class. :/


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 24, 2016)

THIS
****
JUST GOT EASIER !!!

imma uninstall it cuz god only 3 steps O_O


----------



## jiny (Aug 24, 2016)

i didn't know the back pains were going to be this bad... it really hurts a lot  it hurt so much in school i was on the verge of crying


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 24, 2016)

Ughhh my tooth hurts so much, I've got a molar growing in
Oh and my dad got a girlfriend who's freaking 18


----------



## jiny (Aug 24, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Ughhh my tooth hurts so much, I've got a molar growing in
> Oh and my dad got a girlfriend who's freaking 18



seriously? how old is ur dad,,


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 24, 2016)

kianli said:


> seriously? how old is ur dad,,



almost 34

Sooo apparently VDex is shutting down in January next year.. Pretty sad..


----------



## jiny (Aug 24, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> almost 34
> 
> Sooo apparently VDex is shutting down in January next year.. Pretty sad..



omg. wow


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2016)

much tired


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 24, 2016)

This is so sad..


----------



## Daydream (Aug 24, 2016)

Erasing this, what was I thinking lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 24, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> almost 34
> 
> Sooo apparently VDex is shutting down in January next year.. Pretty sad..



I don't know VDex, but I do know what else is closing in January 2017.

Disneyland's Twilight Zone: Tower of Terror. They're gonna replace it with a Guardians of the Galaxy ride. I was upset to hear about that. Twilight Zone is one of my favorite rides, but it's only my fifth favorite ride from Disneyland and California Adventure Park combined.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 24, 2016)

I have a headache so it hurts


----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2016)

Depressed.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

These support people. Is it that hard to say.. Yes we can replace or refund you come in to the store with everything or NO you have to send it in etc.

Not gonna send it in cause they might have a debit fee of like, 30 bucks because then it might *magically* work or stuff but tbh I just want an end to this crap...


----------



## piske (Aug 24, 2016)

sick of randomly waking up at 4 am every night and then not being able to fall back asleep >_>


----------



## Cudon (Aug 24, 2016)

I want a golden shovel but I'm too lazy to make a thread for it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

Cudon said:


> I want a golden shovel but I'm too lazy to make a thread for it



...lol

also goddamn you nintendo do you really need my 3ds when i explained that it's the cartridge.

yeah right it might magically work and i have to pay you like 30 bucks hurrrrr


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 24, 2016)

-sigh- just vomit..... and headache if I'm going sick IL completely hate myself because it's not the time to be sick

I just hope it's my period being a jerk to me and not me getting sick


----------



## piske (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm about to quit this game soon if I don't get a Shaymin lol -3-


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

proof: nintendo most corrupt company ever trolololo


----------



## Daydream (Aug 24, 2016)

Something is wrong.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

And in regards to my post above: If you want to sell Nintendo stuff you need to be even more loyal to them than Kim Jong-un and hassle the customers as much as possible in whatever store you sell them in.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 24, 2016)

I just had a jab and as I was walking away from the clinic I started feeling very faint and ill. I ended up collapsing onto the grass outside of a store near the main road and I cant stop thinking about how pathetic and embarrassing it was. I dont know whether the anxiety I had for getting the jab caused me to collapse or if it was because I hasn't eaten much or drunk much and I had to wait for several hours. Probably both. Ugh I'm just so embarrassed :c


----------



## mogyay (Aug 24, 2016)

i dont even know this person and im sitting here wondering exactly what they think of me, like idk why im not more chill im so paranoid im annoying is this normal? prob not


----------



## piske (Aug 24, 2016)

I wanna go home and sleep -3-


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2016)

trying to not be a paranoid flapjack


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 24, 2016)

People in general.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 24, 2016)

Woke up with a fever and a migraine how nice


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2016)

Feeling a lot drained out lol, I need the Zs


----------



## moonford (Aug 24, 2016)

Elmo looked at me in a funny way, I'm scared.


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2016)

i've only been awake a couple hours, and i'm already ready to go back to sleep


----------



## Zane (Aug 24, 2016)

my neck is sore. crossin my fingers I don't get a headache, it's been so nice not having one every other day


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

My mom. Come on, we won't be at the place for most of the time and won't disturb yet you act like a kid. WELL **** SORRY THEN


----------



## piske (Aug 24, 2016)

Dude. Work. Woof.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

well, fine **** you. i said we could be out and we don't woohoo in front of you, we discussed it as possibility because he's got a rough time at hme, but fine, **** you i'll just move out then.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 24, 2016)

OMG IM GETTING ATTACHED
Also not able to post as often cause of college


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2016)

theres this one thread i post in but honestly nobody there seems to give a crap about me so im not gonna bother anymore


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 24, 2016)

yo doing all that **** to my notebook is unnecessary wtf


----------



## Locket (Aug 24, 2016)

Spoiler



I got my period at school, and couldn't get out of any of my classes to put a pad on, so I ruined a pair of my brand new underwear today


----------



## jiny (Aug 24, 2016)

ughhhhh i'm in tears i wanted to change my schedule so i could eat lunch with friends but my mom called & said i can't change it so now i still have to eat alone like i have these past 3 days. all of my friends are in a different lunch except me. they don't seem to care anyways besides 1. i texted my friend about it & she's just like "oh" like? i thought u were my friend. a simple "oh" just makes me think you don't really care at all. atleast my other friend cared, she's all telling me it's alright. we still have 3 classes together. but the other friend just tells me "oh" i'm not even good at making friends so i doubt i'll find anyone to eat with anytime soon. it just makes me so sad that some of my friends seem to not care that i barely have any classes or lunch with them. one of my friends actually cares, it makes me somewhat happy but i'm just sad that one of them doesn't

why am i so unfortunate? i'm the ONLY one with a different lunch than the rest of my friends. i barely have any classes with my best friend. i have the worst math & science teacher. this school year is already turning out to be bad. i'm still in tears. plus i think i still have a crush on the guy i had a crush on last year but his friends have made it clear 100000 times he doesn't even like me or care about me so what is the point of liking him. i guess i'm too attached. i need to get over him now!!!! i thought i had, but guess not. this school year has been so bad and it's only been 3 DAYS

- - - Post Merge - - -



Locket said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I got my period at school, and couldn't get out of any of my classes to put a pad on, so I ruined a pair of my brand new underwear today



that's the worst omg


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

i feel deep shame ;-;


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2016)

mother came into my room and only acknowledged the cat, didnt even acknowledge me


thanks mom love you too


----------



## Daydream (Aug 24, 2016)

My stupidity striked once again.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 24, 2016)

I hate my life right now.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm CRUSHING /)///////////////////(\


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I hate my life right now.



same ;-;


----------



## Locket (Aug 24, 2016)

kianli said:


> p.e tomorrow & i'm on my period + can't use tampons.. fml



SAME

I'm on mine and have you even seen those how to instert a tampon videos? It sounds tooo painful!

(plz someone help me get over the fear of pain plzzz)


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 24, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I'm CRUSHING /)///////////////////(\



//okay same,,,,,,


----------



## Chicha (Aug 24, 2016)

One of my fav villagers is leaving my town and a lot of other stuff irl are going wrong today.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 24, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> //okay same,,,,,,



smash that mother ****ing like button


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 24, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> smash that mother ****ing like button


----------



## Tensu (Aug 24, 2016)

I didn't see that you couldn't vote for yourself until it was too late!! I guess I got too excited. XD


----------



## piske (Aug 24, 2016)

I wish I was a stronger and better person :<


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 24, 2016)

I want to move out so bad. I'm so mad at myself for having severe anxiety about every little thing. I wish it would end. It's because of that I have like no money and am afraid of driving out.


----------



## piske (Aug 24, 2016)

well I literally just give up, on everything. welp ; v ;


----------



## Dim (Aug 24, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I want to move out so bad. I'm so mad at myself for having severe anxiety about every little thing. I wish it would end. It's because of that I have like no money and am afraid of driving out.


I feel you man. I've been there so many times. It ****ing sucks


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

i regret not buying the clover seeds today, i'll buy them tomorrow for sure!


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2016)

i wish i didnt crave love and attention so much


----------



## jiny (Aug 24, 2016)

Locket said:


> SAME
> 
> I'm on mine and have you even seen those how to instert a tampon videos? It sounds tooo painful!
> 
> (plz someone help me get over the fear of pain plzzz)



YES I'VE SEEN THEM THEY LOOK SO HARD TO USE


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 24, 2016)

cryin
I missed the last hunt which would have been doable for me immediately ;-; As for the current one... I think I have a magnetic board game somewhere in the depths of the storage room


----------



## Whisper (Aug 24, 2016)

My mom made me go try contacts today and I couldn't stand it. I couldn't even get the lens on and I almost had a broke down into tears, I felt so uncomfortable. Now I can't stop thinking about it and its really bothering me. ;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 24, 2016)

Whisper said:


> My mom made me go try contacts today and I couldn't stand it. I couldn't even get the lens on and I almost had a broke down into tears, I felt so uncomfortable. Now I can't stop thinking about it and its really bothering me. ;-;



THIS
THIS
THIS IS WHAT I FEEL WHEN MY DAD CHECKS TBT AND LINE

I'm sorry...You're not alone ;c


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 24, 2016)

kianli said:


> YES I'VE SEEN THEM THEY LOOK SO HARD TO USE



They aren't that difficult. I got my first one ever, in on the first try. Just gotta not think about what you're doing lmao.

If you notice, when you push the plastic end "like a syringe", the tampon goes out of the plastic. You put the fat end (with the tampon in it) in you-know-where and push the other end to "eject" the tampon

It's not painful, just VERY uncomfortable 

Let's see, what's bothering me??

I am tired. Very tired AND WAITING FOR THE POETRY CONTEST TOP 10 RIIIIIP


----------



## jiny (Aug 24, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> They aren't that difficult. I got my first one ever, in on the first try. Just gotta not think about what you're doing lmao.
> 
> If you notice, when you push the plastic end "like a syringe", the tampon goes out of the plastic. You put the fat end (with the tampon in it) in you-know-where and push the other end to "eject" the tampon
> 
> ...



yes I know about that just too chicken to use one. either way my mom won't let me use them bc she thinks I'll get TSS but she uses them. ?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 24, 2016)

Feeling dizzy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or about to faint


----------



## Zane (Aug 24, 2016)

i think i might get a headache after all nooooo


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2016)

I need friends to hang out with OTL my roommate's out a lot and it gets lonely being cooped up in a dorm room so much


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2016)

literally every instagram username i want is taken fml


...i sound so stupid kms

- - - Post Merge - - -

and now its not lettung me log into my account

wHAT THE


----------



## jiny (Aug 25, 2016)

moving around in school on a period is soo uncomfortable


----------



## riummi (Aug 25, 2016)

i feel kind of lonely


----------



## Locket (Aug 25, 2016)

kianli said:


> moving around in school on a period is soo uncomfortable



Indeed. Esp. standing up.

Theres a cat on my bed and shes in my way of sleeping


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

stupid tum stop feeling like i had 10 gallons of coffee and needs to throw it up jfcccc


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 25, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i dont even know this person and im sitting here wondering exactly what they think of me, like idk why im not more chill im so paranoid im annoying is this normal? prob not



i think ur ok


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Mom, the reason why I got so mad at you last night was because I asked you if we _could_ be here on friday too. And since you kept being diffuse and didn't say like "Yes, you can do that" or "No, could you come on saturday instead" and just being straight that annoys me, you know you need to be clear and say "yes" or "no" with me and not going around trying to please me or anything. 

It was a simple question, I could have re-arranged things to happen otherwise and since when have you considered my feelings. Also you've known him since he was a baby and his mom even longer than me so stop being a butt now.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 25, 2016)

wtf there's this person who always calls off an appointment because of the weather
And NOPE the weather is not extreme here.
I bet she's hiding something, always wearing a long sleeve jacket. I don't judge that but I will cut any relation with her for messing with my plans >->o
Cancelations only accepted 24h prior to meeting with the only exception in case of emergencies.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> wtf there's this person who always calls off an appointment because of the weather
> And NOPE the weather is not extreme here.
> I bet she's hiding something, always wearing a long sleeve jacket. I don't judge that but I will cut any relation with her for messing with my plans >->o
> Cancelations only accepted 24h prior to meeting with the only exception in case of emergencies.



This. I mean I understand if certain things might happen but if they are gonna be meh and just **** on things that is NOT acceptable. They sound a bit toxic tbh, and in need in some pro help there.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't want to do this anymore


----------



## Soigne (Aug 25, 2016)

I have terrible blisters on my feet from orientation and the shoes I wore yesterday made them bleed horribly and now it hurts all the time


----------



## Heyden (Aug 25, 2016)

stop askingggggg


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm on sick leave for 2 weeks due to heart issues.. Hope I won't get fired from work omg


----------



## Daydream (Aug 25, 2016)

Can't you call before getting to my house? Ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Can't you call before getting to my house? Ugh



god this is the worst thing when they can't call/text/other when they are coming there if their phone works jesus or if they do like last minute "like ayy amiga let's have dinner in 30" how about no...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 25, 2016)

oml i farted in the middle of class and it was dead silent just end me now *^*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> oml i farted in the middle of class and it was dead silent just end me now *^*



lol omg

i remember a guy in 6th grade doing this when we had this class where we just had to sit and read book for like 20-30 minutes and a huge fart went loose lol everyone laughed so hard


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 25, 2016)

I just got out of a really toxic relationship and my friends are really happy about it because it caused me to spend alot of time away from them. They all could see it was bad for me but all felt too scared to talk to me about it as I acted as everything was fine. I'm bothered because I've only just realised that all of my friends love me alot and I feel bad for leaving them or thinking that they never cared :c

Also my friend got a D in art while I got a C and I'm angry they deserve so much more than a D maan.


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 25, 2016)

I was chewing on a green pen and it exploded in my mouth and my tongue and mouth look like shrek it isn't good.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> I was chewing on a green pen and it exploded in my mouth and my tongue and mouth look like shrek it isn't good.



gj i think i have done this and then i had colored tongue too but tbh

also it's not even 11 pm and im tired wtf


----------



## Zane (Aug 25, 2016)

Zane said:


> i think i might get a headache after all nooooo









had me up bright n early since it lasted through to the morning though


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 25, 2016)

People who are stuck in the stone age ot smth and won't accept technology advances


----------



## jiny (Aug 25, 2016)

i think i'm starting to like him again... no no no please i know it doesn't work out but what's the point of liking him if i don't talk to him i was starting to get over him but now that school's back in..... i think i started crushing on him again..


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 25, 2016)

I HAVE A DATE IN 2 MINUTES AND I LIKE HIM A LOT BUT I AM AN ANT COMPARED TO HIM fdfsjfs


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

have a bit of a headache, probably from staring at my computer and phone for too long -3-

- - - Post Merge - - -



pawpatrolbab said:


> I HAVE A DATE IN 2 MINUTES AND I LIKE HIM A LOT BUT I AM AN ANT COMPARED TO HIM fdfsjfs



be confident and have fun! he obviously wants to spend time with you :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> had me up bright n early since it lasted through to the morning though



nooo, Zane :<


----------



## Aquari (Aug 25, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I HAVE A DATE IN 2 MINUTES AND I LIKE HIM A LOT BUT I AM AN ANT COMPARED TO HIM fdfsjfs



your meeting up with him irl?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 25, 2016)

pechue said:


> have a bit of a headache, probably from staring at my computer and phone for too long -3-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Honestly bless your soul, we're in the middle of it rn and I started feeling insecure about it and myself but this made me feel so much better thankyou

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tonic said:


> your meeting up with him irl?



At some point hopefully


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 25, 2016)

@kianli i feel your pain ;-;

ughh sore throat since i was breating with my mouth last nighttt tooth hurts too. 
i wanna tell him i like him but I can't get the chance


----------



## Locket (Aug 25, 2016)

my brother has been a brat teh past few days

I wanna strangle him at times gaaah


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 25, 2016)

chegg telling me i have to purchase/rent the book first before accessing the 7 day free ebook when I LITERALLY ALREADY RENTED IT


----------



## jiny (Aug 26, 2016)

why am I the only one to have lunch by myself it's so ****ing depressing at lunch. I always want to cry but whatever I doubt my "friends" care if I'm with them or not


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 26, 2016)

These annoying training videos I have to watch for work. Ugh.


----------



## xara (Aug 26, 2016)

i want to sleep but cat has taken over my bed so theres nowhere for me to lay down

thanks cat


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 26, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> These annoying training videos I have to watch for work. Ugh.



too bad it's not for wendy's
ughhh sore throat


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2016)

I made a mistake while searching for free usernames and my options were taken hahahahahaha kill me


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2016)

kianli said:


> why am I the only one to have lunch by myself it's so ****ing depressing at lunch. I always want to cry but whatever I doubt my "friends" care if I'm with them or not



happened to me today ;-; I got my work done though...so it wasn't all too bad 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I really want to wear all these cute outfits but I only get to on Saturdays :T


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2016)

Why couldn't the forums have stayed dead


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Why couldn't the forums have stayed dead



dude discord was lit with pizza too like cmon


----------



## piichinu (Aug 26, 2016)

2 AM AND NO CALC STUDYING!


----------



## xara (Aug 26, 2016)

if i sneeze just one mire time i s2g im gonna lose it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 26, 2016)

It's my Monday and my days off went by so dang fast, I feel like I'm just stuck in a perpetual loop... >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2016)

either i sleepwalk drinking booze or coffee or my tum is acting weird af


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 26, 2016)

Spoiler: gonna get killed for this



lol @ ppl who think one media needs more practice than the other
It's like comparing apples and oranges. I bet everyone who draws digitally started traditionally - at least in the last few generations.
Every media has its pros and cons and certainly, each can have bad results. I think I should return to the art communities I were in where artist understand + respect each other's works, this place reeks of few salty elitists :>


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> Spoiler: gonna get killed for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well not per se, but in general traditional art is judged harder upon and sometimes looked upon as classy where one could assume they have been doing it for ages, and where you can't edit or do layers as you can if you would use a tablet or just an art software. If it was directed towards me and people complaining that only one trad. art piece made it, yes I still have that standpoint. If you allow both to be made I don't think they should have made 90% digital in the voting either. 

Yes, digital drawing perhaps might take as much or even more practice, but the fact that you can use a tablet or just sketch it offline and then do the coloring on the computer does make it comparable...

I mean if you would go to an art museum with traditional paintings etc. that would probably be given more space and assumed it took way longer time then if it would have been done in like Sai or likewise, even if digital art takes practice to be really good as well. I understand that splitting into different categories might kill the purpose but since they allowed two this time only they could as well done. And since prizes are not trade/sellable it wouldn't really be an issue with those.


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm still here. Ugh.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 26, 2016)

i sent in an assessment for feedback last week and havent received anything back yet smh


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

Global Warming. 

Shootings.

My hair is a mess.

I'm always sad.

I'm kinda hungry.

America.

Isis and other terrorist organizations.

Pokemon Moon is so close but so far at the same time.

I'm still waiting here.

My whole body is sore.

Just the usual stuff.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 26, 2016)

when customers come up to me asking if they can park in the VIP sections: 
"Well are you VIP's?" I ask 
"Well no, but we're guests here." 
"ok well that's for VIP's only, you have to be a VIP"
'But we're GUESTS here!" *offended*
"You still can't park there." -_-


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 26, 2016)

im mm irrellievent hrhhrhahrarharar


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

aa, I feel like absolute crap today, don't wanna go to work -3-


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

The heaaat

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND FRUIT FLIES


----------



## Heyden (Aug 26, 2016)

whwywhywhhwywhwyhwywhwywyhy do i need to learn about slaves being sold???????!11111111111???????!!!////??>??//.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

My stomach hurts so much


----------



## aericell (Aug 26, 2016)

Why am I always the awkward 3rd wheel lmao.......


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 26, 2016)

im tired and my mother doesn't understand. She thinks it's "you went to bed too late". She's even said "get more exercise". rip


----------



## Javocado (Aug 26, 2016)

Today is gonna be a loooooooong day at work


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 26, 2016)

This headache's gonna completely split me up lmao. And I simply can't sleep early at all.


----------



## xara (Aug 26, 2016)

all i wanna do is sleep fml


----------



## boujee (Aug 26, 2016)

Just came home for doing community service.
I'm quite excited to lay in bed but instead my whole room is trashed. Looks like they were looking for something but didn't put anything back. So I guess I got to clean it up.


----------



## aericell (Aug 26, 2016)

ok I have one class on Fridays and I thought having free time would be a good thing but I have nothing to do


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm so nervous about today


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 26, 2016)

Depressed


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

My family is asleep and I want to play flute


----------



## Zane (Aug 26, 2016)

there's a fire burning like directly above where i live god i love the summertime 
they say it's moving away from town tho so i guess i'll try 2 relax


----------



## Albuns (Aug 26, 2016)

My birthday is in a week and there's nothing I can do to avoid that dreadful day. I wish I had the ability to sleep for one whole day.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

Kinda disappointed


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 26, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> My family is asleep and I want to play flute



I miss playing a musical instrument so much. 

I can't find the damn walking leaf. It's the last Summer bug I need to catch. Most of the other bugs I need are only found between September-April.


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm sleepy and it's 9 PM... -3-


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 26, 2016)

mom calm down its just a ****ing door


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm about to be so salty if I don't get a shaymin after sitting there and clicking for hours lol ;A;


----------



## Soda Fox (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't know what a digi di or a digi do is.  Is it something boys like?


----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2016)

i wanna go to bed but im too lazy to go to bed lmao


----------



## Zane (Aug 27, 2016)

Zane said:


> there's a fire burning like directly above where i live god i love the summertime
> they say it's moving away from town tho so i guess i'll try 2 relax



i took a nap and had an extremely detailed and realistic nightmare that the whole city was burning LOL i guess if I don't mean to be calm about something there's no way I can convince myself to be rip 
but they're still saying no structures are threatened so i guess its ok


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 27, 2016)

when you realize the only cure to erase your horrible depressed negative personality and memories is getting amnesia


----------



## Aquari (Aug 27, 2016)

my eyes are getting heavy but i dont want to sleep


----------



## namiieco (Aug 27, 2016)

XeroRain said:


> when you realize the only cure to erase your horrible depressed negative personality and memories is getting amnesia


or you could die


----------



## AmeliaNaut (Aug 27, 2016)

I just looked at the tier list thing on the site, and... noticed what place Fang was in.
I had Fang last year, and...
He moved out. He asked me, and I said yes. Now I feel like an idiot.
I could've been rolling in the bells by now, but instead... I'm really angry at myself, for letting Fang go.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 27, 2016)

AmeliaNaut said:


> I just looked at the tier list thing on the site, and... noticed what place Fang was in.
> I had Fang last year, and...
> He moved out. He asked me, and I said yes. Now I feel like an idiot.
> I could've been rolling in the bells by now, but instead... I'm really angry at myself, for letting Fang go.


ouch, too bad.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm so tired

- - - Post Merge - - -



AmeliaNaut said:


> I just looked at the tier list thing on the site, and... noticed what place Fang was in.
> I had Fang last year, and...
> He moved out. He asked me, and I said yes. Now I feel like an idiot.
> I could've been rolling in the bells by now, but instead... I'm really angry at myself, for letting Fang go.



You still could've changed his mind.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 27, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I'm so tired
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah, but they didnt know before he moved.


----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2016)

can i please stop seeing/hearing the name tony everywhere thank


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 27, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> My birthday is in a week and there's nothing I can do to avoid that dreadful day. I wish I had the ability to sleep for one whole day.



? why is that upsetting?

- - - Post Merge - - -

im sick ;-;


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2016)

XeroRain said:


> when you realize the only cure to erase your horrible depressed negative personality and memories is getting amnesia



So _this_ is what happens when I go to sleep??


----------



## moonford (Aug 27, 2016)

This song makes me want to die.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 27, 2016)

The pain of cut skinned...


----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2016)

Spoiler: tmi?



i thought my period was over so i went about my day. i go to the bathroom, and my underwear is all stained


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 27, 2016)

kianli said:


> Spoiler: tmi?
> 
> 
> 
> i thought my period was over so i went about my day. i go to the bathroom, and my underwear is all stained



Oh, I feel ヽ( ??`)ノ


----------



## Locket (Aug 27, 2016)

freaking cramps ughhhh

the cats arent nice enough to sit on me where it hurts, they are too far down  cats make good heating pads too 

- - - Post Merge - - -



kianli said:


> Spoiler: tmi?
> 
> 
> 
> i thought my period was over so i went about my day. i go to the bathroom, and my underwear is all stained



OMG THAT HAPPENED TO ME TOO THIS MORNING

But, all girls have to deal with it


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 27, 2016)

I am now officially broke on TBT.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm so busy all of a sudden and my parents keep nagging me to do things around the house but I can't because I'm swamped with studying l o l


----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2016)

Locket said:


> freaking cramps ughhhh
> 
> the cats arent nice enough to sit on me where it hurts, they are too far down  cats make good heating pads too
> 
> ...


lol it suuuucks tho. coincidence? lol.


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

I swear to god if my parents don't stop asking me the same questions over and over again...


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 27, 2016)

i have to finish a project but i just wanna sleep ;(


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 27, 2016)

I finally found a place where I'm interested in applying for a job but after reading reviews online I'm a bit hesitant.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 27, 2016)

i'm hungry but also feel blah.

and i think i have an art block.


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2016)

gettin real tired of this bs ������
also - this song is so beautiful and relatable //cries


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 27, 2016)

I think I'm durnk and I can't stop ruling 

I forgot this is real I don't if it's real undone if I'm dreaming


----------



## Romaki (Aug 27, 2016)

I just heard the loudest thunder in my life, I'm still in shock.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 27, 2016)

I keep. Saying weirs things and I think I upset a lot of people?? I can't remember if it was a dream or not, but some died and loads of people. Said. I was fake.


I didn't cry because I feel.so.****ing weird but I wanna say sorry


----------



## Locket (Aug 27, 2016)

how tf do you freaking get a tampon in your body???


----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2016)

im so angry rn omg


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 27, 2016)

nothing i draw is coming out well and it's frustrating me.


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

I have no life -3-


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2016)

feeling to0 many feelings 
pls halp
rip


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

tfw you realize someone just talked to you because they were bored/their other "fun" friend stopped talking to them~ rip -3-


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2016)

pechue said:


> tfw you realize someone just talked to you because they were bored/their other "fun" friend stopped talking to them~ rip -3-



wao are you me??!! ;o;


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

riummi said:


> wao are you me??!! ;o;



haha xD I'm sorry both of us have to experience this ;A;


----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2016)

im extremely nauseous right now im terrified i cant handle this i hate feeling like this


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2016)

i want to vent but it just feels weird to on here now :T
its a good thing i don't have school tmrw because my eyes are f'd up


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2016)

riummi said:


> i want to vent but it just feels weird to on here now :T
> its a good thing i don't have school tmrw because my eyes are f'd up



Everything okay? 

Trying to fix my sleep schedule but sleeping early is unbelievably hard


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2016)

While my sister, my boyfriend and I were out shopping today my mom came home and told her boyfriend that straight up she doesn't have any feelings for him and so they are probably going to be breaking up soon or something... he lives with us and they rushed into a relationship when he moved here after they'd gone out FOR A WEEK before he went to jail. So it's super awkward and tense at home now. That on top of my mom being a jerk about money it's just not a fun time at home, wish there was some way to save up to move out already, at least my boyfriend can drive now so it shouldn't be too hard now... need to get online and look at schools to do so I can get my medical coding training and find somewhere I can work for from home.


----------



## jiny (Aug 28, 2016)

periods suck


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 28, 2016)

I hate when someone else's hair is on the towel I'm using.


----------



## Capeet (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm lame


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

School starting tomorrow and I guess it will be cool but tbh I could have used some more days for resting, I've had some intense weeks lately and I just wanna, like cry **** out :/ I had a good weekend here with my bf even if mom tried acting butt about it, but hey I can't really like say the same day like "nah you can't come here, mom's being an ass like.." Like, yes fine, we'll be at his place if we can next times unless you're fully away during the whole weekend but you seemed okay this one time??

I mean dude if you having trouble with a dude you've known since he was born p much you have serious issues. And we were out most of the time and just slept and had breakfast home like come on...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean yes you need rest but it's not that we woohoo or disturb you.. also you wake up early anyways so.. ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

ok so my mom was ok this time, but yeah fine we'll only be here if you are fully away next time.. but now i know that clear as crystal dw man :/


----------



## jiny (Aug 28, 2016)

MY FAVORITE KDRAMA IS OVER I CAN'T FUNCTION ANYMEOE


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2016)

i just wanna sleep but if i go to sleep now itll screw up my sleeping pattern, and i dont think its smart to screw up my sleeping pattern 8 days before i have to go back to school


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 28, 2016)

why is it so hard to study for thus test


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> why is it so hard to study for thus test



idek :/ gl though i hate studying for actual tests, i way much more prefer papers/assignments etc.


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2016)

Sheila said:


> idek :/ gl though i hate studying for actual tests, i way much more prefer papers/assignments etc.



me too but then teachers are like hw counts for 20% while tests count for 80% of your grade .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

riummi said:


> me too but then teachers are like hw counts for 20% while tests count for 80% of your grade .-.



ikr, i just hate like stuffing my brain for one day only, i learn better by writing and reading stuff continuously i gues...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 28, 2016)

So many of the sentences I've typed lately are full of typos and bad wording. Not sure if it's because I've been using Discord and I'm used to Skype correcting me, I'm tired, or just been talking too casually.


----------



## moonford (Aug 28, 2016)

I feel distraught.


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't know how to start this essay :T


----------



## himeki (Aug 28, 2016)

riummi said:


> me too but then teachers are like hw counts for 20% while tests count for 80% of your grade .-.



ew really? here homework does nothing really its just extra work and tests are everything 



also i just feel awful right now, i dont know why.


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> ew really? here homework does nothing really its just extra work and tests are everything
> 
> 
> 
> also i just feel awful right now, i dont know why.



THATS EVEN WORSE so tests are 100%?
Homework is always easier for me to do =o=


----------



## himeki (Aug 28, 2016)

riummi said:


> THATS EVEN WORSE so tests are 100%?
> Homework is always easier for me to do =o=



yeah youre graded on your test scores i prefer it bc i always do homework the break before its due in l o l


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 28, 2016)

how is the ems $20.........never ordering from them again ugh


----------



## Locket (Aug 28, 2016)

cramps

this heating pad is supposed to help but it still hurts .-.


----------



## jiny (Aug 28, 2016)

i really hate my math teacher... her class is the one class i dread going to


----------



## Locket (Aug 28, 2016)

kianli said:


> i really hate my math teacher... her class is the one class i dread going to



That was me last year, my math teacher was so mean!

waiting for videos to upload on youtube is hardd...


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 29, 2016)

Just life in general.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 29, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> how is the ems $20.........never ordering from them again ugh



Use Airmail/SAL next time, EMS went up lately for some reason


----------



## xara (Aug 29, 2016)

im exhausted


----------



## Flop (Aug 29, 2016)

I thought I'd enjoy popping in on TBT for the first time in quite a long time.  I've come to find out that many of my close friends on this site have become inactive.  Feelsbadman.


----------



## focus (Aug 29, 2016)

i bought this game for my 3ds but regional lock lol gr8


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 29, 2016)

Heyden said:


> Use Airmail/SAL next time, EMS went up lately for some reason



it's not something I can choose unfortunately.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

focus said:


> i bought this game for my 3ds but regional lock lol gr8



wait.. did you order for your region and they shipped wrong or? idek i thought it said all 3ds games are though, o well sucks indeed considering how bad they distribute 'em..

also ugh feeling so meh right now, i mean i had a great weekend and this class seem really cool albeit intense as heckle but.. there is so much things i need to take care of and tbh i don't know if i can deal with everything rn


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 29, 2016)

What a way to start the first morning of college. I woke up this morning with this severe unknown pain in my eye. It felt like something was stuck in my eye and still hurts. It's happened in the past several times and it only seems to happen when I let my hair get too long. I don't know if the bangs poke my eye or what. It's really painful and frustrating when it happens.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 29, 2016)

hi i have a cold and my throat hurts so badly aa ;W;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 29, 2016)

i stared college today


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

my computer mouse constantly making disconnect sounds but it functions lol i need a new one.

also my phone not delivering **** properly lol :/


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2016)

I wish someone would knock me out for one whole day. Just to get it over with, you know?


----------



## moonford (Aug 29, 2016)

My eyes are sore. from the tears.


----------



## Lyla (Aug 29, 2016)

Driving test tomorrow - no thanks.

Also just so burnt out. I love being an animal activist but its hard seeing how ugly and evil humanity really is all the time. Ignorance really is bliss.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 29, 2016)

I almost ate an entire box of cereal by myself just now I suck at diets lmao


----------



## xara (Aug 29, 2016)

im getting registered for highschool tomorrow..


fml


----------



## namiieco (Aug 29, 2016)

kayleee said:


> I almost ate an entire box of cereal by myself just now I suck at diets lmao


don't go on diets, eat normally.


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 29, 2016)

What a hot winter day...


----------



## Dim (Aug 29, 2016)

My stomache is always upset and it's ****ing annoying


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

NathanBros said:


> What a hot winter day...



yeah lol :| tbh i just want real cool autumn weather so you can look classy with hats and longer coats -w-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnB2YqRoBM0

also dang this is so good i wish they recorded that onto some album blah.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 29, 2016)

this song is so bad but i cant stop listening to it


----------



## Licorice (Aug 29, 2016)

i miss wild world but my cartridge is in a different state :C


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

... i hope i can go to your place this week, i could really need it :/ 

also feeling really messed up rn.. ugh


----------



## Aquari (Aug 29, 2016)

when the website you use to download music gets taken down ;-;


----------



## Miii (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't have enough clovers for my town yet v.v and I don't have enough tbt yet to buy the amount I need.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

give me weekend now... 

also ugh i just feel like crying like a baby here and now.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 29, 2016)

i don't even know anymore.


----------



## jiny (Aug 29, 2016)

i feel oddly sick but idek


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2016)

I want to buy another k-pop album but I only just got one....I'm on the waiting list in ardrey's shop as well, so I've got no money left anyway... ;-;

I researched how to make money, bUT NOTHING SEEMS POSSIBLE AAAH I'M A FAILURE //ded


----------



## Daydream (Aug 29, 2016)

My toothache


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2016)

Also.......

Some dude on deviantArt asked to be my friend because we both like Elfen Lied, so I said yes...

The dude: thanks for the faves! Can you reply on my art some more?

Me: You're welcome! ^-^ And yup

Dude: .....please refrain from using "yup" as a response 

Me: wat


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Also.......
> 
> Some dude on deviantArt asked to be my friend because we both like Elfen Lied, so I said yes...
> 
> ...



I have a friend like that in other forums 

-------
2 HOURS DOING A ****ING NOTEBOOK?!
Seriously ma'am, doing all of this **** to my notebook is unncecesary -.-


----------



## jiny (Aug 29, 2016)

---


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 29, 2016)

ignore


----------



## piichinu (Aug 29, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Also.......
> 
> Some dude on deviantArt asked to be my friend because we both like Elfen Lied, so I said yes...
> 
> ...



ditch ! that ! ***** !


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 30, 2016)

i mean its ****ING OBVIOUS the reason WHY


----------



## Aquari (Aug 30, 2016)

im hungry even though i ate like an hour ago


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)

what the **** so they wanna give girls/women 50 years in prison in el salvador if they make abortions??? also like if they have miscarriages or bleeding etc. they can be "suspected"?

i said i don't want to judge countries but this is just pure bs. and people say religion is good yes.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 30, 2016)

i have to finish an essay tonight and i need 5 body pgphs but i can only think of 3 points and none of my friends dont know either asdfghjkl;'


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)

my phone sometimes like shtap messing with my texts ugh stupid stuff o well 

also i know i shouldn't drag my mom too much into this like you said but since i live there it's probably not too possible or idek


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

Jetix said:


> why i feel you dont like me?
> why i feel you think i lie all the time...
> why?
> 
> i don't know....



probably because i do


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 30, 2016)

I give up on trying to sleep.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

why do people want to be extremely skinny


----------



## moonford (Aug 30, 2016)

Sandygast is da best and people can't see it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)

i need money  and i want weekend only tuesday today what is this witchery


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2016)

im going to get registered for high school in 10 minutes and im nervous fml


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)

i hope you don't go say that to her now, i do agreed about what you wanted now and will only do it now if you are fully away.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 30, 2016)

really want to sell my feather for atleast 30k but im too attached to it ;-;


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm guessing its bc of the dorm beds but my shoulders/back have been hurting a lil recently


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)

Tonic said:


> really want to sell my feather for atleast 30k but im too attached to it ;-;



jus' han' it' ovah ;D

also aaaahhhh i want this new galaxy 3ds model but na only rip muneeeehss


----------



## Aquari (Aug 30, 2016)

Sheila said:


> jus' han' it' ovah ;D
> 
> also aaaahhhh i want this new galaxy 3ds model but na only rip muneeeehss



so tempting! ;-;


----------



## Tracer (Aug 30, 2016)

Gotta go to a cook out today but I'm too tired someone end me before I have to leave


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2016)

went to get registered for high school and now my anxiety is slowly killing me


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 30, 2016)

i'm anemic


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

Got like 4 tests/quizzes to worry about at the end of week, and it's only the second week of school xP


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)

Tonic said:


> so tempting! ;-;



do it.. 

and yea i hope they release for EU:.. or not haha i hardly have enough for one rn anyways


----------



## moonford (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm alone.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 30, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I'm alone.


not while im here! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)

blechhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh < me rn

also mom why do you even ask when you can't even do a thing.


----------



## moonford (Aug 30, 2016)

Tonic said:


> not while im here! <3



Thank you. <3

You're a good bean.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)

I've had this horrible toothache for the past 4 days...


----------



## Dim (Aug 30, 2016)

It's getting dark really early now. Looks like Autumn is on it's way. The most _wonderful_ time of the year. Sigh...

I am so SAD, it sucks. And last Autumn/Winter was the WORST. Nothing but sudden, nonstop panic attacks. There's a difference between me having anxious and me being scared for my ****ing life. I don't wanna go through that again...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2016)

Nox said:


> It's getting dark really early now. Looks like Autumn is on it's way. The most _wonderful_ time of the year. Sigh...
> 
> I am so SAD, it sucks. And last Autumn/Winter was the WORST. Nothing but sudden, nonstop panic attacks. There's a difference between me having anxious and me being scared for my ****ing life. I don't wanna go through that again...


Are you prescribed any benzos? Those might help.

Anyways, I'm just annoyed w/ my mom for how much money she THINKS I owe her!


----------



## Dim (Aug 30, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Are you prescribed any benzos? Those might help.
> 
> Anyways, I'm just annoyed w/ my mom for how much money she THINKS I owe her!


No but I have tried a ton of Antidepressants/Antipsychotic but they didn't really change things. They caused me to be very sleepy and dead inside. I am already emotionless enough. Not only that, they only gave me more things to worry about because I am PARANOID about side effects. My doctor eventually wanted to stop trying to perscribe me with meds.

BTW, I LOVE your avatar! I love We Bare Bears!


----------



## kayleee (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm so upset and discouraged about my dieting, I feel like I work out so much I do like an hour of intense cardio a day and I try to eat good and I only ever drink water and one cup of coffee a day and I see hardly any difference. And when I feel like this I stop monitoring what I eat as much and I just ate pizza and I ate a bunch of cereal earlier and now I feel even WORSE.  I'm just feeling awful lately. it just stresses me out so much. Maybe that's my problem


----------



## jiny (Aug 30, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I've had this horrible toothache for the past 4 days...



ugh me too. I'm scheduled to have a dentist appointment on sept. 9th though so we'll see what's going on with my teeth. I'm scared it's gonna be something bad lol. I am a big hypochondriac so i feel so anxious whenever I go to doctors


----------



## Locket (Aug 30, 2016)

Yeah, sure, I guess you are better than me, all because,

Yeah, you don't like my style. 

Yeah, the teachers never ask me to draw for them, but they always ask you.

Yeah, I suck at sports, because of my knee and ankle joints and legiments.

Yeah, I can't focus, because I have headaches.

Yeah, I get headaches all the time.

Yeah, I'm into K-pop, not American pop.


You know what, I can't help those things. All you do is make me feel like pure ****. All you do is help me go lower and lower in life. 
I can't help that I get headaches daily, I can't help how I draw, I can't help the fact that my knee and ankles are somehow screwed up, I can't help that the teachers never want me to draw for them.

But, you put me down.

You call my art crap because my heads are the size of my bodies.

You brag that the teachers say: "Oh will you draw for me?" then they hang it up.

You call me bad at sports, and think I'm lying.

You call me stupid because I ask questions because my headache makes it so I can't focus.

You always say: "you're lying" when I say: "I have a headache"

Please, please say something that isn't that "I'm better than you because..."

I've been close to crying all day.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 30, 2016)

Does he like me? Is this just a game? How does he talk about me to other people? Why do my fears have to clog my throat when I'm alone at night, I want something of his to grasp to feel as though it's real. I've been played so many times I can't help but fear once I mess up the threats and beatings will begin. I am forming into something new, a version of me that is driven by fear, I finally have something healthy and loving in front of me, but I can't help but taint it with my ptsd thoughts. 
What the **** is wrong with me, why do I have to mess everything up


----------



## mintellect (Aug 30, 2016)

One week of vacation left...

I don't want to go back to school, I don't want to have responsibilities agaaaaaiinn...


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2016)

im terrified about going back to school


----------



## riummi (Aug 30, 2016)

i don't know why my arm is sore + quizzes tmrw


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 31, 2016)

i miss my friends so much.

everything is not the same with these "new" kids.


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2016)

i'm scaring myself by reading all these symptoms =o=


----------



## jiny (Aug 31, 2016)

ugh I want to change my schedule so bad but we aren't allowed to anymore. my parents called the school & asked, said no. :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 31, 2016)

I hate it when the site lags when I'm trying to make a post. I think my phone connection stinks.


----------



## xara (Aug 31, 2016)

its my time of the month and my anxiety is crippling me rn so sleep is going to be impossible


----------



## Tracer (Aug 31, 2016)

When ur 3DS goes full satan mode and refuses to connect to your internet when you were about to trade _EVEN THOUGH_ your laptop and everything else is working perfectly fine and ur just like






No but really I want to die


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 31, 2016)

i'm really stressed tf out lol


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 31, 2016)

hgghhhgh i feel super bad anout how i look atm and it's really not helping with anything at all .


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 31, 2016)

i should probably just go back to sleep but i'm pissed because i slept from 5 pm to 1 am and i feel like ididn't sleep at all im so ****ing done


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2016)

@Voiku I always had that with handhelds, both my 3ds and Vita were terribly bad at actually connecting... Yet our smartphones and my laptop work perfectly fine *snort*

also ugh i feel really terrible rn and idek what to do aah


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 31, 2016)

i like him so so much but idk how to show it i feel like i wont be enough for him and im scared that he'll get bored of me, everyone does, i ruin my friendships/relationships with everyone im a bad person i just wish i was....better and stronger. im sorry if im bad


----------



## Heyden (Aug 31, 2016)

procastination at its fiiiiiiiiiiiiinest


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

Damn, wrong thread. XD


----------



## piichinu (Aug 31, 2016)

Am I late for school or am I not late for school ; )


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2016)

Plot resetting. I just want to bang my head on something already.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2016)

well so you gonna try take me seriously this one time or? i hope so since i told you pretty much everything i could on the phone.. and yea we'll talk at home tonight i guess but tbh...


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 31, 2016)

hddjdjfjfj i messed up the time i was supposed o see my therapist sP IM 30 MINUTES LATE


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> hddjdjfjfj i messed up the time i was supposed o see my therapist sP IM 30 MINUTES LATE



aggghhhh good luck ;;

also probably of a smaller nature but ugh i feel a bit better now but meh kms meow


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 31, 2016)

I think I ****ed up while plot resetting. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, **** that!


----------



## moonford (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm questioning my mental stability.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 31, 2016)

I hate change


----------



## moonford (Aug 31, 2016)

Tonic isn't online. ;____;


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 31, 2016)

I tried to do a realistic piece and it's... a piece of work
I need to practice looots
I won't post it because it's not what I aimed for. So many unposted practice fails ;_;


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 31, 2016)

i feel lonely even though they're so many people around me


----------



## Dim (Aug 31, 2016)

Seriously cringing after today ugh why do i even talk? why why why why why


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

my baby ;-;


----------



## Zane (Aug 31, 2016)

got my times mixed up plz murder me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2016)

tbh some people but i'm not gonna let that affect me now, i just need an end to ****...

which probably meant i won't be able to attend uni atm, which is a shame to one point but that class/course looks really stressful so idek how they even think we could manage that???


----------



## Squidward (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm really not a very nice person


----------



## Locket (Aug 31, 2016)

You wanna know what, I suck

I suck at everything

Someone please talk to me and make me feel better, not make me feel like I"m the ugly, stupid, girl that walks down the hallways


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

**urge to change username intensifies"*


----------



## Daydream (Aug 31, 2016)

Tonic said:


> **urge to change username intensifies"*



What, again? xD

My toothache is still there, but I feel like it's getting better


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

Daydream said:


> What, again? xD
> 
> My toothache is still there, but I feel like it's getting better



Although my love of tonic water has no end, it sounds too much like "sonic"


----------



## Daydream (Aug 31, 2016)

Tonic said:


> Although my love of tonic water has no end, it sounds too much like "sonic"



Oh, well I never thought of this, haha!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 31, 2016)

ugh schools starting.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Oh, well I never thought of this, haha!



i wanted to change it to "Clover" but thats been taken a million times over


----------



## jiny (Aug 31, 2016)

Swiftstream said:


> ugh schools starting.



ugh school already started for me. im on my second week


----------



## xara (Aug 31, 2016)

schools in 6 days and im terrified

my allergies hate me

its peanut butter period time

ill have to take a public transit bus to school eventually, which triggers my anxiety 

i miss my ex friend who didnt give a damn about me



...can somebody please just kill me


----------



## Tracer (Aug 31, 2016)

I wish I could make everyone who is sad feel better, but unfortunately that's impossible for many reasons.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 31, 2016)

My birthday is in 3 hours.


----------



## jiny (Aug 31, 2016)

should I quit band?


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 31, 2016)

why can't i just make up my mind about dropping this class i'm gonna go insane


----------



## boujee (Aug 31, 2016)

period decided to come on when I'm about to lay down
guess it's going to be a all nighter


----------



## Damniel (Aug 31, 2016)

Keep it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually fungus is a good source of protein so you might wanna make a little snack


----------



## Cory (Aug 31, 2016)

Damniel said:


> Keep it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Actually fungus is a good source of protein so you might wanna make a little snack



Like you know about protein...


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2016)

i can't help but be passive in my statements o.o what if I'm wrong?
also how is that word awk to you?? it seems fine in my opinion hm


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 1, 2016)

i feel like total garbage right now, i just don't want to feel this way all the time.


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2016)

--


----------



## riummi (Sep 1, 2016)

when you gotta pay just to have someone listen =o=


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 1, 2016)

I haven't gone to school in two days because of personal issues. sigh


----------



## vel (Sep 1, 2016)

i'm tired. i have school.


----------



## riummi (Sep 1, 2016)

i want to cry but I cant or else my eyes are gonna me messed up tmrw 
THE STRUGGLE
i wish i could be on the planes that pass over our campus all the time


----------



## Luxsama (Sep 1, 2016)

SCHOOL STARTS ON FRIDAY 

i already wanna kms


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 1, 2016)

I have cramps D:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

i should probably go there to be polite and stuff but idk what i will do for weekend so uh.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

such an eyesore


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

Nintendo: *reveals new Galaxy n3ds xl* BUT FOR NA REGION ONLY AYYY LMANGO







u mad eu bros/sis/they/etc. peeps?


----------



## Squidward (Sep 1, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Nintendo: *reveals new Galaxy n3ds xl* BUT FOR NA REGION ONLY AYYY LMANGO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did they do a region lock at all? I know it's probably profit but just... It's so dumb.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Why did they do a region lock at all? I know it's probably profit but just... It's so dumb.



Yeah.. It made me very ticked off with the 3ds for some time before, but yes I still have an Eu exclusive now lol... I mean you would made ven more profit if you actually made stuff available everywhere.. nope let's go with the restricted stuff so only "true" gamers buy like 3-4 consoles ugh.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 1, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah.. It made me very ticked off with the 3ds for some time before, but yes I still have an Eu exclusive now lol... I mean you would made ven more profit if you actually made stuff available everywhere.. nope let's go with the restricted stuff so only "true" gamers buy like 3-4 consoles ugh.



I agree. I would probably already order one of the limited edition 3DS things from Japan. Also, it would be way nice being able to just order all the games from wherever and not worrying that they're not for your region or something.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I agree. I would probably already order one of the limited edition 3DS things from Japan. Also, it would be way nice being able to just order all the games from wherever and not worrying that they're not for your region or something.



Yeah, same here, and to me it seems they don't really want to sell them outside Japan, or I don't know. Is it that hard to actually remove a region lock. I mean the DLC is locked for PS Vita but at least you can play Japanese games on them -_-

And yes considering how small amount of non-AAA games they actually localize here, yes...


----------



## Squidward (Sep 1, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, same here, and to me it seems they don't really want to sell them outside Japan, or I don't know. Is it that hard to actually remove a region lock. I mean the DLC is locked for PS Vita but at least you can play Japanese games on them -_-
> 
> And yes considering how small amount of non-AAA games they actually localize here, yes...



I'm honestly not sure how you remove this. I didn't even know you could? If I want a 3DS game I have to order it from the internet because there are literally 0 shops that sell them here and I live in the capital of my country...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I'm honestly not sure how you remove this. I didn't even know you could? If I want a 3DS game I have to order it from the internet because there are literally 0 shops that sell them here and I live in the capital of my country...



Me neither but since they added it, don't know if it's software or the cartridge hole itself for how they have done cause I assume they look the same? 

Ugh that must be annoying, blech. I luckily have a few game shops around here so I can buy somewhat easily unless I want LE's then I must order from the internet.


----------



## Capeet (Sep 1, 2016)

Houston I have a problem


----------



## namiieco (Sep 1, 2016)

why? why would you do that? did you not trust me? was all of your kindness fake?
how can you just leave without a word? do you regret it? i dont understand.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

our coffeemaker/brewer broke today it seems and i really need that caf i mean yeah sure coke can give you something but ahahed i need my fuelllll maaan


----------



## Dim (Sep 1, 2016)

I have my charger plugged in, so why are my batteries going DOWN!? -____-


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 1, 2016)

this homework


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 1, 2016)

I have to wait until December to play Mario Maker for 3DS! It's okay, I can wait XD


----------



## Daydream (Sep 1, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I have to wait until December to play Mario Maker for 3DS! It's okay, I can wait XD



I can't neither! I've never bought the Wii U, so this is really cool!.


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2016)

W H Y DOES ROYAL MAIL CHARGE ?8 JUST TO GO THROUGH CUSTOMS CMON I JUST WANT SOME VOLTRON KITTY WASHI TAPE SM FH


----------



## moonford (Sep 1, 2016)

I feel the tears going down my face as I watch and listen to this song. Johnny Cash - Hurt.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 1, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I can't neither! I've never bought the Wii U, so this is really cool!.



Same!

The other thing that's bothering me is I don't understand why people think this was a bad direct? I think this was amazing!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> W H Y DOES ROYAL MAIL CHARGE ?8 JUST TO GO THROUGH CUSTOMS CMON I JUST WANT SOME VOLTRON KITTY WASHI TAPE SM FH



bc royal mail can go suck it. >>


----------



## moonford (Sep 1, 2016)

I take these pills to make me thin
I dye my hair, and cut my skin
I tried everything, to make them see me
But all they see, is someone that's not me
Even when I'm walking on a wire
Even when I set myself on fire
Why do I always feel invisible, invisible
Everyday I try to look my best
Even though inside I'm such a mess
Why do I always feel invisible, invisible...
Here inside, my quiet heart
You cannot hear, my cries for help
I tried everything, to make them see me
But every one, see's what I can't be
Even when I'm walking on a wire
Even when I set myself on fire
Why do I always feel invisible, invisible
Everyday I try to look my best
Even though inside I'm such a mess
Why do I always feel invisible, invisible
Sometimes when I'm alone
I pretend that I'm a queen
It's almost believable
Even when I'm walking on a wire
Even when I set myself on fire
Why do I always feel invisible, invisible
Everyday I try to look my best
Even though inside I'm such a mess
Why do I always feel invisible, invisible

My thoughts and feelings. This song sums it ups even though I don't cut, but it says a message to people like me.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 1, 2016)

Contemplating if I even want to open an art shop or not. Definitely feeling down about my art for many reasons lately. I just can't draw very well & I don't think people should pay me for crappy art- it doesn't seem fair. Thinking about taking a break from drawing but we will see lmao. I hate these little spurts of negativity.


----------



## Irelia (Sep 1, 2016)

it's to the point where everything is so horrible, that it's almost laughable


----------



## Locket (Sep 1, 2016)

I thought my family couldnt get more messed up.

Guess I was wrong


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 1, 2016)

I've never had a sleepover in my LIFE...my parents won't even let me sleep over at my best friend's house which is NEXT DOOR.


----------



## Locket (Sep 1, 2016)

Ok, something happened which made my stress go up by 10x

My cousin, we thought he was all clean from his past, which was full of drugs. Apparently he got drugs again. He was arrested today, and my aunt knows the story, but refuses to tell the family. 

From what we know, he's in jail, his girlfriend is def. pissed, the family is in stress, and things are worse than expected.

I'm shaking and tearing up I'm so scared.

I hope my math teacher understands why I didn't do my homework


----------



## riummi (Sep 1, 2016)

life is boring when you don't have a crush on anyone xD


----------



## Locket (Sep 2, 2016)

I really hope my family doesn't stay tense for a while, I hope everyone is alive, I hope that no one is hurt ;.;


----------



## riummi (Sep 2, 2016)

I really hope the same situation doesn't happen to me =o=;
From the looks of it...it's already starting though so UH


----------



## Locket (Sep 2, 2016)

I am sure that my cousin murdered someone. I can't sleep I literally want to curl up in a ball and cry. Apparently it was really bad and apparently might keep people from sleeping tonight. I gotta try to focus in school tomorrow, life's just rough right now.


----------



## Dim (Sep 2, 2016)

tmw you piss someone off but you need them to drive you to work tomorrow.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

Locket said:


> I am sure that my cousin murdered someone. I can't sleep I literally want to curl up in a ball and cry. Apparently it was really bad and apparently might keep people from sleeping tonight. I gotta try to focus in school tomorrow, life's just rough right now.



Wow, if that's true I'm so sorry..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 2, 2016)

Got super broken sleep today and tonight I am paying for it. Tomorrow I have to make sure I sleep as much as I physically can because Saturday once I get off of work in the morning I'm going straight to town for a day trip shopping which we wont get home from until like night time so I am going to be SO exhausted. I don't want to risk it by drinking energy drinks tonight and not being able to go to sleep tomorrow cause it's got to be enough sleep to make up for tonight's crap sleep and hold me over for a whole extra day.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2016)

thinking of getting yoshi's new island because it looks dang gud to me and I loved the original(not gonna compare these in any way cause they are different of course) but tbh i'd rather save :3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 2, 2016)

Not. Getting enough sleep at it is


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

Sheila said:


> thinking of getting yoshi's new island because it looks dang gud to me and I loved the original(not gonna compare these in any way cause they are different of course) but tbh i'd rather save :3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2016)

Squidward said:


> View attachment 182523



ayy amigo might actually go buy it once grandma gets here with the key, i think they have it at the game store here so aye


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ayy amigo might actually go buy it once grandma gets here with the key, i think they have it at the game store here so aye



I always save money and never spend it, not worth it if you want something I'm telling u


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I always save money and never spend it, not worth it if you want something I'm telling u



i know right, i think have it as a select title as well afaik so it's only gonna be like idek 22 bucks


----------



## riummi (Sep 2, 2016)

I woke up a little too early :T


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

What is bothering is me is the username "Meloetta" was taken.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm too tired to work


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

I have to start my reputation here from scratch...


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

Hope it doesn't rain today :s


----------



## Daydream (Sep 2, 2016)

It's so cold outside


----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)

Athena Cykes said:


> I have to start my reputation here from scratch...


reputation? xD


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes, my reputation does not exist here.
But usernames still bothers me.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)

ohh i see


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 2, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I'm too tired to work



That and now too sick with a cold ugh.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 2, 2016)

i have german hw thats due next week n i'm like . dying. because i have to learn a bunch of words and i've never really done my german hw buT this teacher is scary and i don't awnt to get an f sso )): 

also lol my  dissociation is wild


----------



## Locket (Sep 2, 2016)

My cousin isn't in jail for drugs...

He's in for murder


----------



## moonford (Sep 2, 2016)

Obesity, I feel bad for the people who can't do anything about it. =(


----------



## hamster (Sep 2, 2016)

my shoulder itches


----------



## Locket (Sep 2, 2016)

**** got baad

The FBI took my cousin not the police...


----------



## Aquari (Sep 2, 2016)

;;;----;;;


----------



## chaicow (Sep 2, 2016)

My head hurts


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 2, 2016)

I cannot sleep


----------



## tae (Sep 2, 2016)

i'm running out of distractions.


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2016)

my friend added me into a group chat with a boy i go to school with but dont talk to, and my _ex best friend_


why would you put me through this level of uncomfort


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 3, 2016)

I just hurt my middle finger and it hurts ever time I bend it. Now it's hard for me to do basic things like writing.


----------



## Dim (Sep 3, 2016)

You're so judgemental that you're going to criticize what tv show I "watch too much"? Gtfo already


----------



## Tracer (Sep 3, 2016)

Negativity is consuming me aaa


----------



## Heyden (Sep 3, 2016)

fathers day tmrw and i forgot to get a card/present rip


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

the weather, i need to walk to grandma's and im not doing it if it's gonna be cold all day ugh. i mean cold as in you can't have regular thinner late summer/fall jackets bc then you will freeze but u can't have wool coats bc then you will get cold sweats uhhhhfdhh


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2016)

i was up all night because of anxiety


can somebody please just kill me like im not even kidding somebody please just put me out of my misery


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

harlequin said:


> i was up all night because of anxiety
> 
> 
> can somebody please just kill me like im not even kidding somebody please just put me out of my misery



Nope, cause your feelings are more than likely temporary and things will get better.
Do something that doesn't activate these issues instead of doing this, you'll never get better.

All the best. Its sad that a lot of people want to kill themselves, please don't.

I feel a migraine coming.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

why is public transport so damn expensive here.. i could probably get away with still being under 20 but for ****'s sake prioritize people who don't have endless amounts of cash smh


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> why is public transport so damn expensive here.. i could probably get away with still being under 20 but for ****'s sake prioritize people who don't have endless amounts of cash smh



Yeah, that drives me crazy too.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Yeah, that drives me crazy too.



Yeah I mean those ticket control people would probably believe me lol unless asked for my ID but then I don't want to pay if I would get caught either... Like they claim people do fare/ticket evasion but tbh I would do it as well, unless you actually have a well-paid job the transport is what you need to save up for -.- Also they say they lose money because of that.. like how about making the prices human for a start or stop being so nitpicky about controlling then lol.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 3, 2016)

My gf:s internet speed is* 2 kilobytes per second!* How is this even possible? It's driving me mad.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

i dont understand. is it obvious? i dont get it. i dont understand.


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

stomach's feeling bad at the moment


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

Ekcriptia said:


> stomach's feeling bad at the moment



hope you get well soon!


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Ekcriptia said:


> stomach's feeling bad at the moment



Cramps?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

ow my arm really hurts


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 3, 2016)

My eyes are really tired but I can't/don't want to sleep


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2016)

its getting worse. i've lost all motivation to do anything, and i cant focus on anything else.


i really just want to disappear right now


----------



## Whisper (Sep 3, 2016)

Its only been the first two days of school and I already have to write an essay. Yay...


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

A group of people that constantly attack me.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 3, 2016)

throat hurts from nasty cough


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> A group of people that constantly attack me.



Who's doing it?


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Who's doing it?



Some people in my school.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Some people in my school.



Yeah, school sucks. Not college, but grade school.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 3, 2016)

i have to do homework ugh


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> why is public transport so damn expensive here.. i could probably get away with still being under 20 but for ****'s sake prioritize people who don't have endless amounts of cash smh



To get downtown here and back, it costs _at least_ 15 dollars. That's without taking a bus downtown and here.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

Sparro said:


> To get downtown here and back, it costs _at least_ 15 dollars. That's without taking a bus downtown and here.



like once? k damn your town must be.. uh idek cray.

but tbh if you're an adult here a monthly card is like.. $100 or something i think and that's not really a small amount if you don't earn good.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 3, 2016)

hjindtohyidrtgb  i just opened my old tumblr from when i was 12 this was a Big Mistake . glad it hasn't been active in 2 years so all its followers are either spam bots or inactive B)


----------



## tae (Sep 3, 2016)

man i really don't wanna deal w. this right now.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 3, 2016)

my nails are getting messed up and my tbt is running low


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, school sucks. Not college, but grade school.



University I assume is better, just a little longer and I'm going there.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 3, 2016)

lol im such a ****ing fake oh my goddddd why do i do this **** ::'') theyre disgusting but i am the most disgusting one hhhahahah Okayyyy maybe i should just Leave


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2016)

i havent eaten properly in days im hungry but i have absolutely no desire to eat
my anxiety is killing me i cant do this anymore


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

imminent death


----------



## Daydream (Sep 3, 2016)

That feeling when you miss someone you don't want to miss


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 3, 2016)

I've been plot resetting for like a week already and its killing me.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> like once? k damn your town must be.. uh idek cray.
> 
> but tbh if you're an adult here a monthly card is like.. $100 or something i think and that's not really a small amount if you don't earn good.



Well, the biggest problem I've noticed is the fact that you have to pay an EXIT FEE of 5.50 just to leave a Skytrain station. That's 11 dollars to get somewhere and to get home.


----------



## jiny (Sep 3, 2016)

this person is rly annoying


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2016)

wish i wasnt so tired all the time lol!!


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 3, 2016)

ugh mom you are so f****** annoying sometimes to say the least


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 3, 2016)

All of the ear phones in the house are broken.


----------



## pandapples (Sep 3, 2016)

mm every good thing has to be balanced with something bad happening. sad


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2016)

i feel awful


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Well, the biggest problem I've noticed is the fact that you have to pay an EXIT FEE of 5.50 just to leave a Skytrain station. That's 11 dollars to get somewhere and to get home.



umm wow. idk where you live but that sounds very problematic indeed :/ whoever thought system was good must be a carbon copy of "evil capitalist" lol

also dad if that **** is actually true now, gtfo my life and you don't need to come back


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

my stomach still hurts haha


----------



## namiieco (Sep 4, 2016)

I've got homework to do for tomorrow I need to check the trains because I need to get home early I need to find out what trains I'll be going on I need to wash my hair but I should've yesterday because o e day after I wash my hair it's a,ways really frizzy and puffy but maybe that'll look good with my new haircut? But what do I know I need to make new friends at school I can't believe she left me here all alone I don't want to become friends with him well I don't really care but I bet he doesn't. Even he'll make new friends and I'll be left alone and people in the class will pity me, I don't want to be pitied no noway


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 4, 2016)

lol i need to record a thign where i talk but i cant do it ::: thx anxiety


----------



## Squidward (Sep 4, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> lol i need to record a thign where i talk but i cant do it ::: thx anxiety



I believe in you. You can do this!!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 4, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I believe in you. You can do this!!


Me too! ^ ^


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 4, 2016)

I regret a lot
I don't wanna go to the seminar tomorrow


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2016)

I did nothing productive today (':


----------



## xara (Sep 4, 2016)

my stomach hates me

but i guess thats what happens when i dont eat anything in days


----------



## namiieco (Sep 4, 2016)

harlequin said:


> my stomach hates me
> 
> but i guess thats what happens when i dont eat anything in days



you should eat healthily for the main 3 meals and if you are actually feeling hungry have a little snack like crackers, some fruit, nuts etc.
you shoudn't stop eating, its very bad for you


----------



## Daydream (Sep 4, 2016)

Get me out of here


----------



## namiieco (Sep 4, 2016)

i have loads of homework for tomorrow ;;


----------



## xara (Sep 4, 2016)

theres something wrong with me and my parents dont even care


they wonder why i never tell them things but they dont care they never care


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2016)

harlequin said:


> theres something wrong with me and my parents dont even care
> 
> 
> they wonder why i never tell them things but they dont care they never care



same here, i mean if i try to tell them things they are like "hurr durr come back once you get a job" or something.

like yeah might wanna help me there?


----------



## Dim (Sep 4, 2016)

harlequin said:


> theres something wrong with me and my parents dont even care
> 
> 
> they wonder why i never tell them things but they dont care they never care


Yea I feel you. Most of the time I get the "I have it worse than you" response. They make it seem like I am not justified to feel the way I do


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 5, 2016)

You're 40 years old, can you please stop preying on me, an 18 year old that has told you several times you make me uncomfortable. You're borderline pedophelic with the things you used to talk about with me, and now that I'm happy, in a healthy relationship, and have realized you're grooming me you want to start bugging me again. And you know I can't do anything about it because it's not illegal for a 40 year old to sexually hit on / spread rumors about / stalk an 18 year old because I'm of age. 

PS: I'm not ****ing ""agiest"" for not wanting a 40 year old to hit on me. Gtfo


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

I miss my boyfriend T_T He's away with his father, brother, and this other guy camping and fishing. He's back this evening but I miss him so and I am a bit bothered how I miss him too much -___-


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 5, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> You're 40 years old, can you please stop preying on me, an 18 year old that has told you several times you make me uncomfortable. You're borderline pedophelic with the things you used to talk about with me, and now that I'm happy, in a healthy relationship, and have realized you're grooming me you want to start bugging me again. And you know I can't do anything about it because it's not illegal for a 40 year old to sexually hit on / spread rumors about / stalk an 18 year old because I'm of age.
> 
> PS: I'm not ****ing ""agiest"" for not wanting a 40 year old to hit on me. Gtfo



Problem should be fixed, I forgot locking your Twitter was an option. Hopefully she doesn't have some creep spying on me


----------



## riummi (Sep 5, 2016)

I procrastinated and now I have so much work to do tmrw :T


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 5, 2016)

i'm seeing my old tbt posts and can only see how cringy i was


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm worrying about not studying enough for my history and chemistry quizzes even though they're on Tuesday and I'm off school tomorrow


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 5, 2016)

tfw ur in class and probably should try kind of hard 2 be present and stable n whatevr but instead ur brain decides it's  Time For Dissociation thankssssssssssss s s s s anyways i havetn done anything of my swedish assignment and im kind of scared :')


----------



## riummi (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't get why I'm afraid of this
I can't understand my own feelings sometimes


----------



## Heyden (Sep 5, 2016)

my fave teacher is leaving for some private school in the country and we're getting this -teacher that hates me because i commented on the size of her nose- as a replacement for a whole term
im f****d


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

My past self.


----------



## Loriii (Sep 5, 2016)

Deleted. Blocked. Ignored. I've realized there's no point in making you stay on my list or being friends with you since we aren't talking anymore. At least, we wouldn't have any way of contacting each other (I've made sure of that). Next will be on my Wii U and other gaming devices... It used to bother me especially as to why I haven't done it sooner but right now, after this, not anymore. Finally


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

I can't sleep right now... my sleep schedule is so bad I'm screwed for school...
Yay for always be tired and falling asleep in class


----------



## xara (Sep 5, 2016)

i go back to school tomorrow and im not mentally prepared

and i still feel like absolute crap


----------



## tae (Sep 5, 2016)

-10 in never have i ever time to abandon my life and start over.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

I kinda want a star glow wand now actually but then I would have to sell my feather(s), on the other hand it would be cool to have a ****ton amount of bells for a while haha


----------



## vogelbiene (Sep 5, 2016)

moving house is super stressful
saying goodbye to everyone is even worse
and you have to drive the whole 12 hours to the new house
what fun


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

Whoever thought the 3ds' gyro was good for anything else besides collecting steps was an idiot.


----------



## xara (Sep 5, 2016)

i feel really sick rn and theres no relief


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 5, 2016)

my cat. He comes in, lays on my desk on top of everything and if I try moving him he attacks me. like bRUH I was here first


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 5, 2016)

people who fetishize korean & japanese and look down at other asian countries. gtfo. 
There was this one girl, a complete stranger, who only talked to me because I speak Japanese.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> people who fetishize korean & japanese and look down at other asian countries. gtfo.
> There was this one girl, a complete stranger, who only talked to me because I speak Japanese.



like half of the people here seem to do that though

but yes i agree ,_, those people can be obnoxious as hell


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 5, 2016)

My Spanish test. 
(short but sweet hmm)


----------



## namiieco (Sep 5, 2016)

i want to go to sleep forever
i want to be care free
i want to stay with my family forever, safe and loved


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

If you're on your way back... you should be here by now


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 5, 2016)

want the heart and flower wands but don't have enough tbt -.-


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks to a hurricane I've been without power since Friday at midnight.....everything is hot, my tech is dying, and my food is going bad. The only ok thing is that uni was cancelled until Wednesday so I don't have to worry about missing assignments.....


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

i really want a star wand but hnng selling dat feather


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 5, 2016)

pretty stagnant in our relationship now...


----------



## xara (Sep 5, 2016)

im not ready for today to be over, because tomorrows going to be hell


----------



## Squidward (Sep 5, 2016)

My mum is so annoying wow


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 5, 2016)

wats up frendz i want 2 die


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

harlequin said:


> im not ready for today to be over, because tomorrows going to be hell



kind of my thought too, my dad really knows how to destroy your mood for a good time.


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> people who fetishize korean & japanese and look down at other asian countries. gtfo.
> There was this one girl, a complete stranger, who only talked to me because I speak Japanese.



oh god that's sick


----------



## Cailey (Sep 5, 2016)

the fact that I will never have enough bells to change my username. 

I hate that it's my real name.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 5, 2016)

CAN THE STAFF STOP ****ING ME AROUND PLEASE


----------



## Trundle (Sep 5, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> CAN THE STAFF STOP ****ING ME AROUND PLEASE



15 years old, I can be a little weird sometimes
I love pineapple, to an unhealthy extent
My ACNL town is called Disney, I reset it to January 1st.


----------



## xara (Sep 5, 2016)

well im probably not going to get any sleep tonight


i really wish i could just skip tomorrow


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 5, 2016)

Trundle said:


> 15 years old, I can be a little weird sometimes
> I love pineapple, to an unhealthy extent
> My ACNL town is called Disney, I reset it to January 1st.





Why did you post that lol


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2016)

my stomach is hurting for no particular reason :/


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 5, 2016)

Summer is ending today, first day of school is tomorrow. :,(


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 5, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Summer is ending today, first day of school is tomorrow. :,(



Good luck and Godspeed 

- - - Post Merge - - -

This 3 day weekend has gone by pretty fast hasn't? At least there will be a short week and the weekend will already be around the corner c:


----------



## Aquari (Sep 5, 2016)

i need to stop spending ;-;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 5, 2016)

Stop 
Stalking 
Me


----------



## Daydream (Sep 5, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Stop
> Stalking
> Me



Sorry


----------



## Chicha (Sep 6, 2016)

I thought I was getting somewhere designing my second OC translating to ACNL and I can't execute the hairstyle.


----------



## riummi (Sep 6, 2016)

"you're not trying hard enough"
uhm excuse you? how would you know
"get out of here"
yea i wish i could


----------



## N a t (Sep 6, 2016)

Me: "Can you help me get this?"  Supposed friend: "----"

Me: "I'm upset about this." Supposed friend: "----"

Me: "What should I do about this?" Supposed friend: "----"

Me: "Hey." Supposed friend: "Hey."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just in case this makes me sound like a needy little twerp, when I try to do everything for someone who wants to do nothing for me, it bugs me >>


----------



## riummi (Sep 6, 2016)

LOL "all chat lines are online 24/7" and yet here it is saying that "no one is online to chat with you"
gr8


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 6, 2016)

ok so Wat
i slept enoufh last night
n this night too
n i even slept for three hours when i came home yedterday
but im still ssso tired , like i legit feel like im going to fall asleep rn???


----------



## tae (Sep 6, 2016)

i need to make edits and q for my tumblr but damn im lazy.


----------



## xara (Sep 6, 2016)

first day of high school in 9 hours...im not ready for this omfg please somebody save me


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 6, 2016)

Every day since college started I've been waking up stressed. I have bad anxiety about group work and we were supposed to form groups by the end of last week for my Supply Chain class, but I wasn't able to muster up the courage to push myself into someone's group. My books still haven't arrived for two of my classes. I don't know how to do this one assignment we're working on for a key class I'm taking either.


----------



## xara (Sep 6, 2016)

leaving for school in 11 minutes holy god i cant do this im freaking out


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

can my 3ds stop freezing all the goddamn time i don't have the money to buy a new :c also stop popping out my cartridges smh


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 6, 2016)

I want to cuddle with my boyfriend


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2016)

Life. Also some people being goddamn hypocrites and blaming stuff on their disease...


----------



## boujee (Sep 6, 2016)

my aunt and her hubby are doing the nasty 
I can tell since they closed their bedroom door and i hear shifting 
help


----------



## seliph (Sep 6, 2016)

I just saw ****ing diaper fetish art and I need to be cleansed


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2016)

what the hell


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 6, 2016)

My roommates are not getting along and than today she started screaming and hollering at me for no reason, they both left the house today. I am so upset I can't stop crying.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 6, 2016)

I love it when people try to shove their gross ass kinks down your throat
So much for being self-harm free


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 6, 2016)

I'VE SEEN THE TRAILER THINGS AND I DON'T GET THEM WHEN IS THE ALBUM COMING OUT I CAN'T WAIT OMGGG


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Sep 6, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I love it when people try to shove their gross ass kinks down your throat
> So much for being self-harm free



What?? That doesn't sound good .

Hope it gets better, I'm here if you need me! 

What's bothering me??

My stomach is killing me, and i's karate night AND I don't have my uniform so the senseis will pick on me :/


----------



## boujee (Sep 6, 2016)

csa survivor strikes again


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 6, 2016)

Reflux


----------



## riummi (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't know how much longer I can stand this
I can't stop thinking about it every where I go now


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2016)

i need to wear my rubberbands! i havent for a week and ive had my braces for amost an extra year cuz of my constant ****


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 6, 2016)

i'm too tired for it to only be the 3rd week of school


----------



## Daydream (Sep 6, 2016)

When Windows 10 decides to do an update, even though I refused...

I've been waiting for 10 minutes and it's 3% done, FML.

I really wanna play RCT2 come oooon.


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2016)

I feel like my friends think I'm annoying


----------



## xara (Sep 7, 2016)

first day of high school sucked


its going on 2am and im stuck crying about my ex-best friend


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 7, 2016)

I just feel so out of it.
I've been struggling with sleep, and I'm just getting so depressed.


----------



## Zane (Sep 7, 2016)

why is it SO HARD for me to get a coherent thought out


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

tfw when you have to deal with your parents and they act like 9 year old just getting their first mental disorder...

and you being the psychiatrist. :|

Also wtf so that thing was only like statement.. well thanks i really wish you would have gone further with this considering it can be expensive to actually get it official my age


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2016)

back to being poor!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

The gyro function when using the Yoshi forms. Like thanks for ruining that submarine stage


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 7, 2016)

So tired if people pushing their gross minds onto.me and fetishizing my artwork. Stop. Please


----------



## xara (Sep 7, 2016)

at school and i feel sick


please send help


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

So what the ****... So some of you might have seen be posting about regarding my faulty Planet Robobot cartridge...yes

So I decided to take it out now and try because heck if removing and reinstalling that SP games helped removing the freeze stuff letting the cartridge rest a bit now might do it, so yeah I popped it in and played a stage or two and it worked flawless all of a sudden???


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 7, 2016)

this is like .... if i was like "nah nevermind yeah no this is enough i want to stop now" after 1 push up or w/e like lmaoooooooo ik i shouldnt think like that but i just feel like im exaggerating n just being overdramatic lmao ok bai


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2016)

i feel like crying to be honest....im only 3/5 days through the first week back, theres been confusion with my science class, people are already starting back with the "ev baby" chants and i just cant take it...im exhausted due to lack of sleep, and i just need to hug someone and recharge but i dont have anyone q__q


----------



## hestu (Sep 7, 2016)

today i have a 3 hour class/lecture, and while i'm excited about the curriculum and doing field work, i really really hate when professors make you do stupid introductory first day group activities. i'm a senior in college, i know everyone in the class already, i don't need to do a stupid "syllabus scavenger hunt."


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

I hate him so much.

Hypocrite.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 7, 2016)

Yikes at some of the people on this forum honestly


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

ah nope started ****ing again.. like make up your mind stupid game?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2016)

DQ grind is driving me up the wall


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 7, 2016)

Anyone know where to purchase mouse traps that don't hurt the mouse? All the do-it yourself ones require there to be some significant height

There's a mouse in my room but the people at the front desk aren't doing anything about it ;;


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 7, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Anyone know where to purchase mouse traps that don't hurt the mouse? All the do-it yourself ones require there to be some significant height
> 
> There's a mouse in my room but the people at the front desk aren't doing anything about it ;;



adopt him and name him george


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 7, 2016)

im tired and I'm not okay, with no one to go to.. i shouldn't be like this at my age.. i just need help. but no one understands.. it's all just flashing by so fast probably going to end soon, i hate to say


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 7, 2016)

Panda Hero said:


> adopt him and name him george



I still need to catch him to adopt him!


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

When will the heat stop? Seriously


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 7, 2016)

I haven't been able to regress in so long and it's literally the only form of therapy I have and my mind just feels clouded and frustrated


----------



## Locket (Sep 7, 2016)

im stupid i'm worthless

whats my point

i'm just a waste of space

im invisible to others

no ones gonna ever love me

i'm just plain ugly

i'm not smart

and i dont have anyone to hang out with

no one will listen to what i have to say, i'm always cut off

no one pays attention to me

no one ever cheers me on

no one likes my art even the slightest bit

no one ever compliments me


----------



## jiny (Sep 7, 2016)

so much homework.....


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2016)

Locket said:


> im stupid i'm worthless
> 
> whats my point
> 
> ...



okay // i see whats going on here

i see the last part was directed at people in the discord. we gave you constructive criticism on your art when you asked if we would buy it instead of simply shutting you down and saying no. it's not fair to react this way especially since no one was rude to you at all and if you ask for opinions then receive good advice it's not right to react like this.


----------



## jiny (Sep 8, 2016)

my schedule is the worst

last year I had someone to talk to in every class

now I am lonely for 1st, 4th & 5th period this year lol + lunch which is the worst thing. "It's just for 30 minutes" yea, the slowest 30 minutes I've ever experienced


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2016)

ok it's nearly 10pm why is my roommate's bf still here I have to shower


----------



## Locket (Sep 8, 2016)

no one can describe what im feeling

all whats in my mind is pure, pure, stupidity


----------



## Dogemon (Sep 8, 2016)

Locket said:


> no one can describe what im feeling
> 
> all whats in my mind is pure, pure, stupidity



All people did was give you solid advice on how to improve your art, though. Stop asking people for their opinions and such on your art if you don't want to hear anything but compliments.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 8, 2016)

I haven't been able to mod since my computer is too old...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

Freaking cartridge (yes I know it is that one, it's not the 3ds smh) can you please work or no? Or do I have to chop it in half to get it working??


----------



## Altarium (Sep 8, 2016)

Currently experiencing an existential crisis and regretting the choices I've made for my first year of university


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

oh so might have been the memory card, copied a folder that shouldn't have been there by mistake lol


----------



## reririx (Sep 8, 2016)

My school schedule 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Locket said:


> im stupid i'm worthless
> 
> whats my point
> 
> ...



Saw the other two posts in respond to this so I got a good understanding.
What those two other posters said was true.

And I'm gonna be blunt. If you can't take criticism and reach to all those feelings and thoughts you just posted then I think you need to grow up. That's life. Don't ask for opinions if you can't handle it. If you're fishing for compliments to reassure your worth or whatever stop, because that won't work.

I'm sorry I just cannot fathom how you can feel all that crap because of your art? Like...... idk stop crying over people's opinions WHICH you asked for. Next time, grow tougher skin and differentiate your self worth from your art then ask for opinions because it seems you cannot handle constructive criticism.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

damn i wanna watch Romance by Catherine Breillat (or how she spells her name) again :c


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

ahhh **** im outta coffee and i cant really go down buy stuff ughugh


----------



## moonford (Sep 8, 2016)

The piece of garbage that tried to kill/harm that cat yesterday, luckily I caught him, sick people.

I haven't stopped thinking about this, I feed that cat every time I'm free and I've grew a bond with the little thing. I haven't see her in a while, I'm honestly worried.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 8, 2016)

oh, I know what's bothering me. it's those kids "artists" on the Internet who would make a half assed drawing, made without an ounce of effort or heart then they share it and say "ah.uh..guys, I know this is crap but what do you think.heh"
I mean, you have eyes don't you? what do YOU think?


----------



## Altarium (Sep 8, 2016)

I kinda want to learn Japanese and I kinda don't


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm really annoyed that they're back.

Also I have the hiccups right now.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 8, 2016)

Altarium said:


> I kinda want to learn Japanese and I kinda don't



me too
im not motivated enough to actually learn :c


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

also i could really use some $$ rn...


----------



## namiieco (Sep 8, 2016)

why cantt it be the weekendddd
i hate fridays its got the worst lessons ever


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2016)

Temporarily closed for review.


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2016)

After some heavy clean-up duty, I'm re-opening this thread. 

Going forward, I'd like to take a moment to make it clear that under _*no*_ exception is it appropriate for anyone to attack another user. If you have concerns about a user, instead of arguing about it on the forum please alert a moderator either via the report button or the Contact the Staff board. Do not make comments, no matter how sly, about them in this thread (or anywhere). Making serious allegations about a user, publicly arguing about inappropriate subject matter, and posting a user's private information is not acceptable behaviour. If you don't like a person, simply hit the ignore button. If you have concerns about a user then contact the staff and we'll take it from there. 

I'd like to take a moment to ask everyone here to review the rules in the OP, particularly the ones I have highlighted below in blue: 



Kaiaa said:


> Welcome to the new What's Bothering You thread!
> 
> *With the reopening of this thread, I expect a few rules to be followed. *
> ~ No discussing someone elses suspension/infraction. You're more than welcome to talk about your own
> ...





As for what's bothering me? Chemistry. I had an "Intro to Chemistry" class today and that title was horribly misleading. I feel like I'm _years_ behind.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2016)

FIRST


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

Intro classes are always messed up tbh, either they just provide all info you know because you are like 5 years older than everyone else or they tell you about stuff you don't need, or do need but no one knows still.

In regards to closing, I agree about neither of us was too appropriate really.


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 8, 2016)

i have such a headache i stg


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 8, 2016)

I have no idea what happened but I hope matters in this thread remain civil.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)

Welcome back, little thread.

The rain is bothering me, and probably a few other things as always


----------



## moonford (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm bored.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 8, 2016)

All I can say is bless honestly


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

What bothers me is that I'm half Korean and know next to nothing about my culture! + My father refuses to teach me the language, I have no clue why .


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

Lethalia said:


> What bothers me is that I'm half Korean and know next to nothing about my culture! + My father refuses to teach me the language, I have no clue why .



Did you ask him? Sounds weird tbh unless he has something against the country or? idek.

Also my computer and its keyboard starting to lag really bad, and I need a new mouse psht good moment laptop huergh


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Did you ask him? Sounds weird tbh unless he has something against the country or? idek.
> 
> Also my computer and its keyboard starting to lag really bad, and I need a new mouse psht good moment laptop huergh



I asked him a thousand times and he only answered once, with this: Who would you speak Korean to anyway?

???

Idk, he's ridiculous. Sorry about your computer btw. Lag infuriates me so much, I can't function with it at all.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 8, 2016)

This thread was bothering me, but I'm glad that everything is back to normal.


----------



## Altarium (Sep 8, 2016)

Utarara said:


> me too
> im not motivated enough to actually learn :c



I think I've got the motivation, the only thing bothering me is what do I want to do with it. I'm studying translation and I initially picked German as the third language but now I'm considering Japenese. Oh gosh I'm a mess.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

why does all the entertaining things happen when im gone ;-;


----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)

Time to work



Tonic said:


> why does all the entertaining things happen when im gone ;-;



It wasn't so entertaining


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 8, 2016)

Gonna need to finish quite a bit of homework this weekend. :V


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Gonna need to finish quite a bit of homework this weekend. :V



Know that feeling. But mine is sort of self-imposed. I did all mandatory homework now this weekend will be dedicated to teaching myself 2-3 years worth of chemistry. I understood absolutely _nothing_ in class today and I haven't studied chemistry since 2008.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2016)

Tonic said:


> why does all the entertaining things happen when im gone ;-;



it was more informative than entertaining

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also think i have bronchitis, but its like, idk. its just some weird cough that sounds like its gonna become pneumonia


----------



## namiieco (Sep 8, 2016)

Why do I have gym 3 times a week save me pls


----------



## hestu (Sep 8, 2016)

today in my political science class the guy who sat next to me bounced his leg for the _entire_ hour and fifteen minute lecture; it got the the point where it was making me feel sick to my stomach but i was in the front row so i couldn't say anything without disrupting the class. :/


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 8, 2016)

i think a mosquito or something bit my forehead???


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 8, 2016)

Tina said:


> Know that feeling. But mine is sort of self-imposed. I did all mandatory homework now this weekend will be dedicated to teaching myself 2-3 years worth of chemistry. I understood absolutely _nothing_ in class today and I haven't studied chemistry since 2008.



Wow I thought I had a lot but nvm that, haha. Good luck on your studies


----------



## jiny (Sep 8, 2016)

what happened lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2016)

kianli said:


> what happened lol



Uh, the apples got into my stash of muffins. I was upset that they ate all my muffins. That's what happened.


----------



## Chicha (Sep 8, 2016)

No markets near me have this specific ingredient I'm looking for. They used to stock them and now stopped. I asked employees but no one seemed to know why they stopped stocking the ingredient. Looks like I'll have to drive downtown to possibly find it but traffic here is horrible so I know it's going to take 3 hours roundtrip, ughhh.

I just want to make some yummy chicha morada. ;_;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 8, 2016)

My boyfriend is upset and I wish I could hug him, I wish he lived here


----------



## Tracer (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm either cursed, or very unlikable. I love being ignored & avoided.  //sarcasm.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

woah! i never thought it would happen to her! rip ;~;


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 8, 2016)

Pretty sure I'm about to pass the kidney stone I've had for over three months... It's extremely painful.


----------



## Elov (Sep 8, 2016)

I just woke up and I'm so confused. I also gotta clean the house like crazy today... ughhh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm pissed my college textbook didn't get here on time. I had a long day and I waited, staring at the progress bar saying that it would arrive here by 8 PM. It never did. I had it planned out that I was going to look at the book today and do the quiz tomorrow. Now the book might not even be here until the end of tomorrow.


----------



## hestu (Sep 8, 2016)

my professor expects us to read 120+ pages per week for only one class??? that's not happening lol.


----------



## jiny (Sep 8, 2016)

i hate 7th grade so far like wtf it's so... meh


----------



## jiny (Sep 8, 2016)

i accidentally put too much hot sauce in my ramen & now I've lost my appetite


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 8, 2016)

a defense curl + rollout dunsparce killed one of my mons in my nuzlocke SMH


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 8, 2016)

a dead mosquito just fell from my hair .-.


----------



## jiny (Sep 8, 2016)

you're really, _really_ annoying

not directed to anyone here orz


----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> my professor expects us to read 120+ pages per week for only one class??? that's not happening lol.



This is ridiculous. I had a teacher like this last semester, do they really think we only spend our free time working on their class? Ugh. It's impossible to do, especially when you think I had 7 different classes... I hate those teachers lol


----------



## hestu (Sep 9, 2016)

Daydream said:


> This is ridiculous. I had a teacher like this last semester, do they really think we only spend our free time working on their class? Ugh. It's impossible to do, especially when you think I had 7 different classes... I hate those teachers lol



Right? It's honestly the worst. He wrote in the syllabus that we need to keep up on our readings while they're still "light" instead of putting it off and reading before the exams. Like???? How is 100+ pages per week a light work load?? That's a crazy amount of reading, especially with several other classes that assign a ton of readings too. Ughhhh college lol.


----------



## jiny (Sep 9, 2016)

ugh wtf my language arts teacher is so weird & annoying; seventh grade is literally the worst school year I've had so far


----------



## Taj (Sep 9, 2016)

This fan that sounds like it's giving birth


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 9, 2016)

My turt is gone, and now I can't stop looking at animals online...

Also kind of miffed about talking to my sister about shopping somewhere out of town and she said "Oh I would totally drive us there!" when for my birthday I wanted to go to the zoo in that same town and she said "I don't feel comfortable driving out there at all." like I guess you can only go there when it's for you huh... thanks for ruining my birthday.


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm very confused right now because I just found out that someone is spreading false lies about me to a friend of mine.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 9, 2016)

Very boring, bye!


----------



## Heyden (Sep 9, 2016)

5 assessments left help me


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2016)

Hulaette said:


> I'm very confused right now because I just found out that someone is spreading false lies about me to a friend of mine.



That's messed up.


----------



## reririx (Sep 9, 2016)

I just ate my snack in class and now I am hungrier..........


----------



## namiieco (Sep 9, 2016)

i feel so empty


----------



## Javocado (Sep 9, 2016)

People who don't reply to the simplest of messages are my favorite!!


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

People smoking in public areas being completely ignorant as to what their doing to themselves, everybody around them and the world itself. Ugh.


----------



## jiny (Sep 9, 2016)

lunch is so depressing when you don't have friends to eat with


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 9, 2016)

I can't hatch a female Eevee and I'm DYING.


----------



## Locket (Sep 9, 2016)

kianli said:


> lunch is so depressing when you don't have friends to eat with



YOU FEEL MY PAIN

every class sucks because literally no one ever cheers me on, i have the exact number of 0 friends, and I even got laughed at today


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

i love it when i spend all day doing my nails but then they get messed up and i have to start over :}


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 9, 2016)

I was kicked from the drama production at my school. I've been in it since grade 10, all my friends are in it, I met my first boyfriend in it, and it's one of the few things I do in my spare time. 
The directors told me they wouldn't be letting me try out, or even sign up as stagehand.
It really sucks since my friends are all in it they keep asking me why I'm not trying out, and the directors have told me I am not allowed to tell anyone why.


----------



## boujee (Sep 9, 2016)

I need to pay the fee waver today but NOOOOOOOO
Now I have to pay over 100 to take this fcking test


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> I can't hatch a female Eevee and I'm DYING.



XD

Its weird too, Eevee looks gender neutral, tbh it actually looks more female than male in its evolved forms.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 9, 2016)

THING I WANT ON LAST RESTOCK JADHNNJNBAKJAN


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 9, 2016)

What's bothering me is that summer vacation is over, and that I'm gonna start getting homework on Monday. But at least the new ACNL update is almost here!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 9, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> XD
> 
> Its weird too, Eevee looks gender neutral, tbh it actually looks more female than male in its evolved forms.



_You made me do this._

That is true, especially in the Sinnoh variants. I think I've hatched at least 200 Eevee eggs now and still no females.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2016)

I REALLY WANT MHY BOYFRIEND TO COME SE EME RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im dying


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> _You made me do this._
> 
> That is true, especially in the Sinnoh variants. I think I've hatched at least 200 Eevee eggs now and still no females.



Wow.

BTW! how dare you tell me to step on Lego.

My feels.... ;___;


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 9, 2016)

I now have a habit of biting my lips and I've been doing it all day. x_x


----------



## riummi (Sep 9, 2016)

I am traumatized by what happened in line o-o
why you gotta be so creepy and stand close to me ;;


----------



## jiny (Sep 9, 2016)

Locket said:


> YOU FEEL MY PAIN
> 
> every class sucks because literally no one ever cheers me on, i have the exact number of 0 friends, and I even got laughed at today



that's so sad omg ;; I do have classes with friends, I'm just lonely in lunch + I'm in the lunch where there are a lot of troublemakers. It makes me sad because last year I had lunch with friends. I really miss it because it was so fun eating with them, and playing games in the cafeteria  now I can't do that. I can't wait for 8th grade because everyone has lunch the same time


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 9, 2016)

seems that today is the "I like every post i see on FB" day


----------



## Dy1an (Sep 9, 2016)

i have a headache and i've been on the internet all day and i DON'T WANT TO GET OFF


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 10, 2016)

I keep getting Youtube ads that are 30 seconds that you can't skip and whenever I get ads that are 15 seconds it doesn't load all the way through.


----------



## Locket (Sep 10, 2016)

kianli said:


> that's so sad omg ;; I do have classes with friends, I'm just lonely in lunch + I'm in the lunch where there are a lot of troublemakers. It makes me sad because last year I had lunch with friends. I really miss it because it was so fun eating with them, and playing games in the cafeteria  now I can't do that. I can't wait for 8th grade because everyone has lunch the same time



our middle school is now only 7th and 8th, and 8th graders have lunch at the same time and 7th has lunhc at teh same time, but they are 1 class period apart. 

I'm jsut kinda that one person that everyone thinks is stupid over there...


----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

Some people are so stupid

I just can't


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2016)

lol why did he have to meet you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Locket said:


> our middle school is now only 7th and 8th, and 8th graders have lunch at the same time and 7th has lunhc at teh same time, but they are 1 class period apart.
> 
> I'm jsut kinda that one person that everyone thinks is stupid over there...



aw


----------



## riummi (Sep 10, 2016)

my to-do list is just...way too much for me to handle


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 10, 2016)

Missing my turt-bro, my mango, my bby <3 Why is she gone? Please return her to me!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2016)

riummi said:


> my to-do list is just...way too much for me to handle





Spoiler: you














Spoiler: me


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2016)

i just asked my friend "who's your bias in one direction" ==


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

i dont feel like im awake
i feel blind to the world


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Bored as hell. I need something to do!!!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

i really want to win peyone's giveaway ...


----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

Just fire her already.. HA


----------



## mogyay (Sep 10, 2016)

i keep crying from one eye


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

i feel so sick and dizzy and i really should get off the internet and lie down but...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/user/Proton__Jon

This exists.


----------



## boujee (Sep 10, 2016)

why do we have to do a mainstream topic for debate 
Should Donald trump be elected as president? Of course not but they already have our team be pro while our competitors is con. 
Already a lost,


----------



## Altarium (Sep 10, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> What's bothering me is that summer vacation is over, and that I'm gonna start getting homework on Monday. But at least the new ACNL update is almost here!



this ;_;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 10, 2016)

it's supposed to be fun but honestly i dread going. I don't feel like I belong and I'm not that close to anyone anymore. I just sit there and be quiet... I'd rather stay home and keep to myself but I feel obligated to go.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 10, 2016)

trying to find the drama that happened earlier in this thread is tiring.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

idek what to feel about yoshis new island

i mean i like the game but tbh i don't see myself going back on it to collect stuff and the gyro **** is so tedious but i tried :^)


----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

My weekend is ruined. How great.



Sheila said:


> idek what to feel about yoshis new island
> 
> i mean i like the game but tbh i don't see myself going back on it to collect stuff and the gyro **** is so tedious but i tried :^)



So you were able to finish the game? 

I've also finished it, but I never collected everything, which means I've never played the bonus levels...


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Sheila said:


> idek what to feel about yoshis new island
> 
> i mean i like the game but tbh i don't see myself going back on it to collect stuff and the gyro **** is so tedious but i tried :^)


I thought the game was good but I agree...trying to get everything may seem like more trouble than it's worth!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I thought the game was good but I agree...trying to get everything may seem like more trouble than it's worth!



Yeah.. I love the art style and that they made some new things to it, but the gyro steering (wheel) and te tedious nature doesn't really make you wanna complete it like the old one did.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

and yeah it felt so far it was pretty much rush through the stages rather than stay around completing it..maybe if they release the snes port on 3ds and i get a new model i might get it :3


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2016)

Spear said:


> trying to find the drama that happened earlier in this thread is tiring.



same I want to know what happened!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

kianli said:


> same I want to know what happened!!!!!



you mean the mass banning. Tina deleted all of it anyways.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 10, 2016)

I want to play Animal Crossing but I can't find my 3DS charger. Also, the last time I was playing I was plot resetting if I do find it I have to deal with that before playing.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

I want to be able to get addicted to Animal Crossing again but I just can't. >-<


----------



## tae (Sep 10, 2016)

when u realize you ****ed up big time and all you can do is lie in it.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

I kinda feel bad for giving up on Animal Crossing again


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2016)

Sheila said:


> you mean the mass banning. Tina deleted all of it anyways.



ugh I was at school ;; I was so curious b.b


----------



## moonford (Sep 10, 2016)

Kinda sick.


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 10, 2016)

Idiots


----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2016)

My mom keeps saying my runny, congested nose, cough (somewhat) is allergies


----------



## moonford (Sep 10, 2016)

People who are obese and can do something about it, you're killing yourself and you're doing nothing about it? Do you truly care about yourself?

I feel bad for those who have to live with it and can't do anything, poor people.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 10, 2016)

Sheila said:


> and yeah it felt so far it was pretty much rush through the stages rather than stay around completing it..maybe if they release the snes port on 3ds and i get a new model i might get it :3



There's an homebrew app for Old 3ds and New 3ds called blargsnes that (obviously) lets you play SNES roms


----------



## Locket (Sep 10, 2016)

dream selfy is down and i really want to make a character

guess i'll just draw one


----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

How am I supposed to sleep with this heat

I hate summer.


----------



## maekii (Sep 11, 2016)

_Please just eat._


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 11, 2016)

My job.


----------



## maekii (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't want to be on my period. : )


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm modding custom music onto MK8 and it's going well so far, I just am missing half the file names AND there's always a pause before the music starts playing AND I don't want the little fanfare before the result music AND I'm dying.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 11, 2016)

Used this little neck rubbing massager to try to work out my knots and it helped loosen them but they're coming back and I can feel them again. =[ Wish my boyfriend would have been home to rub it for me this morning and get them all the way out. =/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2016)

Jetix said:


> There's an homebrew app for Old 3ds and New 3ds called blargsnes that (obviously) lets you play SNES roms



yes i know about those but i don't need more to my system rn 

anyways, my kirby cartridge that is obviously broke but they refuse to refund me unless i send in my console NOPE not doing that dangit


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 11, 2016)

DISCORD BAN


Plus isn't homebrew a hack and hacking talking is not allowed #liam4minimod


----------



## Cailey (Sep 11, 2016)

this headache and how bad my body hurts. 

#7.5monthspregnant


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 11, 2016)

yeah i definitely needed a horrible ****ign self esteem day, thanKS this is just . great. :^)


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

Lack of occupation.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

i want to cry


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

my congested nose is being a *****


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

why is my dog being so annoying


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't have any inebriation fuel w/ me right now. Boo.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

The fact that this is my 4,000th post.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 11, 2016)

next time i need to pick my friends carefully. i dont want another fake ass ***** as my friend.


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

I wish I cared.


----------



## Sicatiff (Sep 11, 2016)

When a loser tries to act edgy.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 11, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> DISCORD BAN
> 
> 
> Plus isn't homebrew a hack and hacking talking is not allowed #liam4minimod



As far as i know, talking about homebrew isn't against the rules of the forums

It would be against the forum rules if i talked on a post / thread how to specifically put homebrew on a console


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2016)

Jetix said:


> As far as i know, talking about homebrew isn't against the rules of the forums
> 
> It would be against the forum rules if i talked on a post / thread how to specifically put homebrew on a console



yeah and no posting links to it either. it's the same with hacked games, you can mention you have it and such but i don't think you can use it here officially and don't teach people how to lol


----------



## Locket (Sep 11, 2016)

wtf church

yes, I know its sunday, but its 9/11! Put the freaking flags out! 

Who would you rather honor? Your God, or the people who lost their lives? 

Your God would much rather honor the dead rather than him for a single day.


"But, the Bible says we can't work on Sundays!"
Honor the dead people you aren't gonna die for working on a Sunday!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2016)

i miss you.. grah i wish i could have stayed but yeah boring stuff tomorrow, eca.


----------



## riummi (Sep 11, 2016)

i can't believe that im reading Shakespeare _for fun _


----------



## Albuns (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't know why, but I can't help thinking about someone I haven't spoken to in what seems like 2 years. It makes me feel a bit flustered.


----------



## riummi (Sep 11, 2016)

none of my other group mates are working on our project...


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 11, 2016)

_really_ don't want to go to university tomorrow... I've been feeling so sick these past few days orz


----------



## Limon (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm feeling overwhelmed and all I did was shower.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 11, 2016)

I want to play ACNL and be on TBT but gotta grade papers too


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

don't want to go to school tomorrow..


----------



## Dim (Sep 11, 2016)

I hate this time of year. Everything seems so different and I feel scared and dead inside. I hate it I hate I hate


----------



## jiny (Sep 11, 2016)

im so bad at making friends.. idk why i cry after school when it's partially my fault for not having anyone to eat with


----------



## riummi (Sep 11, 2016)

this program seems so cool and it's sad that my parents probably won't let me go abroad for anything


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

French class makes me frustrated.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

There goes my sleep schedule.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't have animation class till Thursday and I just wanna ANIMATE, this pain fills me


----------



## Daydream (Sep 11, 2016)

Shame on me because I always thought "hedgehog" was actually written "hedgedog"... It actually made sense to me (I'm not a native English-speaker)


----------



## riummi (Sep 12, 2016)

ahhh clip studio paint is having a sale but i dont even have enough for that in my paypal ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

i laughed so much and choked on my own saliva
now my chest really hurts ;;


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2016)

My 3DS' power plug is damaged at the end...and I feel trying to force it into the 3DS power port has damaged that as well!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

i wish we had a larger apartment tbh or that i could just move somewhere with my bf or stuff i guess. bleh life sucks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also why do i always make too much spaghetti ugh. need to find that measure stick mhm


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 12, 2016)

im Suffering . :: ^) 
hahah hah hh h hh   kms


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2016)

My mom. Good god, I wish I could punch her.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 12, 2016)

It's 7 AM.. I've been up all night, and I've gotten into the habit of waking up at 1 PM & then staying up for a full 24 hours- and then crashing. Rinse & repeat.

Also Sheila made me really want spaghetti, so now I'm craving that.

Send help & I'll make you brownies


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Voiku said:


> It's 7 AM.. I've been up all night, and I've gotten into the habit of waking up at 1 PM & then staying up for a full 24 hours- and then crashing. Rinse & repeat.
> 
> Also Sheila made me really want spaghetti, so now I'm craving that.
> 
> Send help & I'll make you brownies



make some haha.. sadly i had no ketchup so it was so dry now lol i really need to do larger grocery shopping once i get munnies


----------



## Tracer (Sep 12, 2016)

Sheila said:


> make some haha.. sadly i had no ketchup so it was so dry now lol i really need to do larger grocery shopping once i get munnies



I so would, but being this dead I'll probably set the house on fire lmao
Poor dry spaghetti..


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Voiku said:


> I so would, but being this dead I'll probably set the house on fire lmao
> Poor dry spaghetti..



hahah i feel you i just wanna crash on the bed for a few lol :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

hhh aaah heated up the coffee too much rip tongue


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 12, 2016)

Just got really sick to my stomach like I am going to puke and I'm doing those gnarly "pre-barf" burps... I know I didn't eat anything funky that I don't eat often so I don't know why I would feel like way... so part of me is thinking it's that uh, well _other reason_ women get sick early in the morning and I am kind of freaking out.

Also my anxiety is on high today because it's the anniversary of the massive fire that tore my community apart so that's got me on edge too...

WHY ALL AT ONCE? I just want to go home, do some tests and then go to sleep. Only a little over an hour to go.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

^dang gurl hope you're not that stuff man... :|

*hugs*

also i need moar fr treasure someone sell me their trucks : D


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

I want to vomit and I felt like I was about to have a seizure.


----------



## Peter (Sep 12, 2016)

Need to start deleting stuff off my phone because I'm running out of storage and I didn't realise I was such a hoarder; why do I have 10GB of saved iMessages


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Peter said:


> Need to start deleting stuff off my phone because I'm running out of storage and I didn't realise I was such a hoarder; why do I have 10GB of saved iMessages



no idea.. hha sounds a bit extreme though i guess.


----------



## Elov (Sep 12, 2016)

Copy and paste from my notepad. :/

My precious lil' baby dog, Corgi... went blind today... on 9/11/2016... we are not sure when exactly it happened. But all we know now is that she's completely blind and it happened out of nowhere overnight. I'm so worried about her now. I don't know what to do ;/ we took her to the vet. they said she's as healthy as a 2 year old dog (she's almost 13 years old). no diabetes. no nothing. she just went blind :l but if she shows any signs of being wobbly and having trouble with her muscles then we should take her back immediately but for now we are just going to moniter her to make sure she's okay. most likely I think she has something called SARDS no one is truly sure how its caused and there isnt a known cure... 

we cleaned the house the day before and i think that really disoriented her from what she's used to. so now she needs to get used to where everything is. we can't move anything around or else she's going to be very confused. at least this gives us some incentive to stay clean but still... my poor baby is unlikely to get her vision back. I don't know what to do. it's extremely upsetting. I've been extremely stressed today over cleaning up the house and now that  seems like nothing in comparison to what's happening to my poor baby.

i love her so much. this really put it into perspective on how fragile life is. and how i should appreciate every single day that I have with my little princess.. I freaking love her so much. i really don't want to lose her. i cried so hard today multiple times today. its so surreal that this is actually happening. I love her with all my heart. I want to give her a good life. I need to change and start walking the baby more often so she can spend the remainder of her days doing the things she loves and being happy. i really hope she realized just how much i care for her. i really hope everything will be okay..

I'm currently working with her and training her to not be afraid of stairs. and to listen to my commands so she won't run into walls... She's very cautious and scared. She's scared to walk around because she thinks she might hurt herself. and there were a few times where she hurt herself while I was guiding her because I didn't react in time. every time I fail to keep her safe I feel like she's losing trust in me... 

all of this is really killing me... Waking up the next morning and realizing she's still blind... My baby was fine two days ago.. running and playing. But now nothing is the same. I'm staying home from school so I can work with her... it takes 30-40 minutes to guide her downstairs and into the backyard so she can go potty and then back upstairs. Hopefully over time she'll get used to her surroundings enough where she'll be able to do things on her own. But for now I need to be her eyes. I hope me being around here brings her comfort. I don't want her to think she's alone in darkness. I'm sure she's just as scared and confused about all of this as I am. :/


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Elov said:


> Copy and paste from my notepad. :/
> 
> My little precious baby angel wargi... went blind today... on 9/11/2016... we are not sure when exactly it happened. But all we know now is that she's completely blind and it happened out of nowhere overnight. I'm so worried about her now. I don't know what to do ;/ we took her to the vet. they said she's as hwelthy as a 2 year old dog (she's almost 13 years old). no diabetes. no nothing. she just went blind :l but if she shows any signs of being wobbly and having trouble with her muscles then we should take her back immediately but for now we are just going to moniter her to make sure she's okay. most likely I think she has something called SARDS no one is truly sure how its caused and there isnt a known cure... we cleaned the house the day before and i think that really disoriented her from what she's used to. so now she needs to get used to where everything is. we can't move anything around or else she's going to be very confused. at least this gives us some incentive to stay clean but still... my poor baby is unlikely to get her vision back. I don't know what to do. it's extremely upsetting. I've been extremely stressed today over cleaning up the house and now that  seems like nothing in comparison to what's happening to my poor baby. i love her so much. this really put it into perspective on how fragile life is. and how i should appreciate every single day that I have with my little princess.. I freaking love her so much. i really don't want to lose her. i cried so hard today multiple times. its so surreal that this actually happened. I love her with all my heart. I want to give her a good life. I need to change and start walking the baby so she can spend the remainder of her days doing the things she loves and being happy. i really hope she realized just how much i care for her. i really hope everything will be okay..



I hope she gets better.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

@Elov.. damn I'm sorry *hugs*... I hope you can figure everything out and succeed in training her with all these things :/


----------



## Elov (Sep 12, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I hope she gets better.



Thank you.. It's very unlikely she'll be able to see again, but I'm hoping she'll learn to adjust.. I'm thinking about buying one of these for her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But they're around 70-130 dollars. >.< I'm also looking up videos on youtube so I might be able to make a diy version. I also need to buy bath mats or something in order to mark where the stairs are so she won't accidentally fall.



Sheila said:


> @Elov.. damn I'm sorry *hugs*... I hope you can figure everything out and succeed in training her with all these things :/



Thank you. It really means a lot. c: I'm just gonna take everything one day at a time. Hopefully I'll be able to get the house to be blind dog proof! I already had to move the dog food bag from the top of the stairs over to the side because she ran into it while climbing up ;-;


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Elov said:


> Thank you.. It's very unlikely she'll be able to see again, but I'm hoping she'll learn to adjust.. I'm thinking about buying one of these for her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never seen those before, very strange.


----------



## Mao (Sep 12, 2016)

1 week into school and i have a test on Friday cool

and why is every annoying person in every single on my classes who did the schedule dfjwkrfhnou


----------



## namiieco (Sep 12, 2016)

ugh i hate pe its always laps around the playground and i die kill me
they dont even let us have any water or have a break i literally nearly died omg


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

People who say "You're SO edgy" please be quiet.

"3edgy5me" -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

all the cool starry night skins are for female imps only and it's lit impossible to get those old or gen1 lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm stuck on Environmental Station Alpha.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

yoshi's new island. i really want to like it but some levels go die


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 12, 2016)

I want a new video game to get interested in


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 12, 2016)

the fact that i'm literally 5 weeks into school and in every single one of my classes i've had at least 3 huge tests in each of them. the only one who didn't do that was the anatomy and math teacher much to my shock. every other class tho lmao ****ing sucks 
also the fact that i'm still on planet earth lmao i don't want to be here


----------



## Elov (Sep 12, 2016)

Elov said:


> I'm thinking about buying one of these for her









Just got done making a diy one out of random things I found in the house. x) I had to use Bobbypins to hold it together with her collar. It's not the sturdiest but it will do. c:


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Elov said:


> Just got done making a diy one out of random things I found in the house. x) I had to use Bobbypins to hold it together with the collar. It's not the sturdiest but it will do. c:



Aww! She is adorable, fantastic job!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Ahh nice job  Hope it works out well!


----------



## Elov (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you both! If not I'll just fork up the extra cash for the professional one. It might be expensive but it's worth it for her safety c:


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Elov said:


> Thank you both! If not I'll just fork up the extra cash for the professional one. It might be expensive but it's worth it for her safety c:



Definitely, I really hope she gets used to it/ recovers, I hope you keep us updated on her progress!


----------



## Dim (Sep 12, 2016)

If I leave the window open, I won't be able to sleep because of those loud annoying kids...
If I leave my window closed, I won't be able to sleep because it will get hot in my room...


....

I can't sleep.


----------



## tae (Sep 12, 2016)

when u **** up and u gotta just run with it.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

when you were super hype for the new monster hunter but you decided to wait for the new dragon quest instead

so worth it.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 12, 2016)

PLEASE

Ship my stuff already


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 12, 2016)

I hate plot resetting but at the same time I love it and I'm glad it exists. I've been plot resetting almost constantly for the past 2 weeks for multiple villagers and I just wish they would plot their houses where I want it to already.

- - - Post Merge - - -

View attachment 183362
Update: This happened after I made the previous post.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 12, 2016)

I literally JUST got done with my homework. I saved it, but not everything saved. Now I have to rewrite 4 paragraphs. UGHHH save me its 9:30 i wanted to go to bed 30 minutes ago


----------



## Dim (Sep 12, 2016)

A freaking moth got in my hair and it got it's guts all over me gross -__-


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Homework is killing me slowly.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 12, 2016)

The middle schoolers outside blasting ****ty music.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 13, 2016)

Having to drive for so long while being really sleepy is the worst thing ever I hate it


----------



## riummi (Sep 13, 2016)

a small part of me wants to become an officer or agent but I'm sad knowing that I won't be able to try it out/pursue it


----------



## Locket (Sep 13, 2016)

Its not a bad day until you step on gum, almost miss the bus, trip over nothing (I have skill), and loose every paper in your binder, outside.

Happy Monday...


----------



## Aquari (Sep 13, 2016)

i dont think i'll ever find that song, even worse thats in japanese, the only way i'll be able to find it is if groveshark get revived again but thats never going to happen


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2016)

4PM:
I will charge my phone right now
11:30PM
seems like i haven't charged my phone in the whole day, ill do it now
12:00 AM:
_Still haven't charged my phone_


i should kms


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

can't find that album other than wrongly tagged like a bro.. hooray


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 13, 2016)

My dad is rude af to people
Gawddd that's why he has no older friends cuz he's using casual speech all the time


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

So tired... Need soda.....can't drink soda.....D:
How do you want me to survive today


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

i'm hungry ad still i had a banana and sandwich  mom get back or i'll fry stuff up alone


----------



## Daydream (Sep 13, 2016)

Only 12 hours to go...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

the day its not over and im still tired...i blame my day yesterday which was  very productive that was good


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 13, 2016)

This isn't something that happened today, but lately I feel like every time I have confidence in my ability to do something I end up failing or doing worse. When I don't feel confident I end up doing better at something and it's really annoying. I feel like I have to give myself low expectations in order for myself to succeed at something.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 13, 2016)

threere is school tomorrow too


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 13, 2016)

people

just people.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

my head is literally dead rn.. no rhyme pun or stuff intended but tbh i didn't sleep bad why


----------



## namiieco (Sep 13, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> This isn't something that happened today, but lately I feel like every time I have confidence in my ability to do something I end up failing or doing worse. When I don't feel confident I end up doing better at something and it's really annoying. I feel like I have to give myself low expectations in order for myself to succeed at something.



me too


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

this homework

i have to create a small talk "chat"
with these weird topic

"today headline news"


----------



## namiieco (Sep 13, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> this homework
> 
> i have to create a small talk "chat"
> with these weird topic
> ...



good luck :T


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

Utarara said:


> good luck :T



dont worry i have a slave doing my homework


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

mom, if you're gonna say "you have no feelings" if this comes off to actually breaking with father, you are more stupid than i thought. no he did not teach me about empathy or feelings. 

i'm not saying this might lead to it immediately, but considering this has been going on for this long time you can't say you've been totally out of it either.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

Great I forgot to eat lunch....now I'm very hungry and have to pretend like I ate :/


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 13, 2016)

Just as I was clearing slots in my signature shop a whole wave of people ordered. I'm gonna get behind again. ;A;


----------



## moonford (Sep 13, 2016)

This person who was a friend but gos out their way to say things that try to hurt me, ain't happing.

You're pathetic, please go back to your tree with your weirdos.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 13, 2016)

Why do you always have to kill my happiness...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

I have math homework every.  Single.  Day.


----------



## jiny (Sep 13, 2016)

they didn't even bother to invite me... then they deliberately post on social medias... when they know I can see what they post..


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 13, 2016)

A body was found buried in the town next to mine along with like two other bodies. >_<


----------



## HHoney (Sep 13, 2016)

bigger34 said:


> A body was found buried in the town next to mine along with like two other bodies. >_<



Whoa! That is spooky and very sad.

--------

I've been waiting for someone to email details on an event that is coming up and I haven't heard from them.
I hope they get back to me soon.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 13, 2016)

qurupeco is complete and utter trash, why is he even a monster, hes just there to be annoying


----------



## riummi (Sep 14, 2016)

same person as always 
I keep explaining the SAME thing over and over - you even said it yourself but you still don't get it??? gosh I can't believe you 
He's always like "just because I mentioned it doesn't mean you have to do it" YEA RIGHT you're gonna get all upset if I don't do it so stop lying ok?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

Need to reply to my cousins' mom but ugh idk if I even want to go there booo.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 14, 2016)

my math teacher suckz
and my swedish teacher is always like "lol yeah nah you dont need to go to the classroom do this wherever u want " or "i have a meeting 2day on our lesson so !!! sorry but yeah no we arent gonna have a lesson 2day" which would be fine ??? if she didnt expect us to work normally when she isnt there like smh u r our teacher  not some person who is just there to babysit uts?? u actualy have to help us and explain stuff lmao .,,.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> my math teacher suckz
> and my swedish teacher is always like "lol yeah nah you dont need to go to the classroom do this wherever u want " or "i have a meeting 2day on our lesson so !!! sorry but yeah no we arent gonna have a lesson 2day" which would be fine ??? if she didnt expect us to work normally when she isnt there like smh u r our teacher  not some person who is just there to babysit uts?? u actualy have to help us and explain stuff lmao .,,.



yeah i hated maths too lol

and yeah i hate when they do that.. or they just require you to go to school and stuff but they are not there at all like??


----------



## tae (Sep 14, 2016)

why am i awake.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 14, 2016)

Getting to that point where I feel like I'm just in a repetitive cycle. Wake up, go to school, go to all of my classes and do the same mundane work, go home and draw, do homework, etc., go to sleep, and it just happens all over again the next day.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 14, 2016)

eng in class essay tmrw and im screwed bc im not even halfway through the book im supposed to read lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

Heyden said:


> eng in class essay tmrw and im screwed bc im not even halfway through the book im supposed to read lmao



go read

also gg i know with 40k rip life.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm still sick and my throat hurts so bad, everything hurts and I have a headache.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

people who send you vm's but their profile is set to friends/private only -_-

also that you always have to cook so much rice or **** get burnt lol


----------



## jiny (Sep 14, 2016)

Sheila said:


> people who send you vm's but their profile is set to friends/private only -_-
> 
> also that you always have to cook so much rice or **** get burnt lol



omg the first one always gets on my nerves it's like???

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I hate that my math teacher lets some specific people use calculators & they get the best grades in the class


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

yeah, i keep mine open cause i don't mind talking to people and i do business and it's a quick way to reach but if someone private/friends profile drop by i'm like.. bruh i really have to resist not sending them a pm yelling them off lol :|

-

and wow.. really o____o ^


----------



## Maelawni (Sep 14, 2016)

What's bothering me is that it's past 8AM and I still haven't slept. ~_~


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 14, 2016)

I have been a walking zombie at college lately. Constantly tired with no energy even though I get a good amount of sleep. It makes it hard to pay attention in class and register what people are saying in our group activities.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

What did I just eat o_o

Also I should probably take my 3ds for a walk now so i can get the steps


----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

No more electricity :c How can I survive?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

when you really love a derg on FR but their colors don't match or go well with a single skin or accent fudge


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

i have an iphone 3 and nearly ever app isnt compatible with it anymore. 
i want a new phone and i have the money for on but i dont want my parents to think im greedy or spoilt :c


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

Utarara said:


> i have an iphone 3 and nearly ever app isnt compatible with it anymore.
> i want a new phone and i have the money for on but i dont want my parents to think im greedy or spoilt :c



i have an iphone4s and yeah i bet most crap won't work on that either.. but then i don't really use many apps either so

idek, maybe you can explain to them you need a new and come to a deal with them?


----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't like the new Music app in iOS 10


----------



## Mao (Sep 14, 2016)

at school today i got stuck in the middle of a bloody ink war and i got ink flicked at me and the pen wasn't even a ball point it was like a smashed open uni ball pen so the stain won't come out. the shirts are ?15 ugh why do i deserve this


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

Mao said:


> at school today i got stuck in the middle of a bloody ink war and i got ink flicked at me and the pen wasn't even a ball point it was like a smashed open uni ball pen so the stain won't come out. the shirts are ?15 ugh why do i deserve this



aw too badd 
my school just has white shirts so u can get them pretty cheap


----------



## Mao (Sep 14, 2016)

Utarara said:


> aw too badd
> my school just has white shirts so u can get them pretty cheap



mine are white too but u have to have a logo on them and ahhh it's so annoying


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

Mao said:


> mine are white too but u have to have a logo on them and ahhh it's so annoying



ohh


----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2016)

Steam won't let me connect.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 14, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Steam won't let me connect.


Ye wish the servers would stop being down.


----------



## moonford (Sep 14, 2016)

Johnny Depp.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

My stuff has finally shipped, but "Tracking information is not yet available. Please try again later"

How dare you, UPS?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 14, 2016)

I've felt very lonely & unmotivated for awhile now

yikes


----------



## Chicha (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't think I can trust my dryer machine anymore. It's been ruining a lot of my clothes lately even at the most gentle setting. :/

Gonna have to go shopping again, ugh. I'm usually happy to shop but I just got some new clothes a few months ago and barely had a change in my weight.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2016)

I hate it when the food cooking smell disrupts my pumpkin spice candle smell. I can even smell the delicious food in my bedroom too.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 14, 2016)

My brother thinks it's okay to declaw cats and like I get that you are entitled to your own opinion but lol okay


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 14, 2016)

It's the first day of my new, and first, job.
We had an annoying field day today too full of too many people (I'm incredibly introverted)
I'm waiting for my boss to show up atm >x<


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 14, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I don't think I can trust my dryer machine anymore. It's been ruining a lot of my clothes lately even at the most gentle setting. :/



I've been having the same problem, been finding lots of holes in my clothes after taking them out of the dryer. Then again our dryer is literally like 30 years old so.


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2016)

I haven't liked a guy in so long college dont do this to me


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

why is he still here tbh, cant he just go somewhere else


----------



## riummi (Sep 14, 2016)

i wanna take a chance but I don't want to end up hurting them because of my recklessness


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 15, 2016)

Another day with someone who appears to have cooked 불닭볶음면 like ramyeon when it's supposed to be fried noodles with little water and boasts it's 'not that spicy'
........... yes since u did it wrong


----------



## blackfeint (Sep 15, 2016)

the graphic design class i initially signed up for got merged with an advertising class. so now we have two teachers, which is all fine and dandy, except their critiques contradict each other so much, our entire class is confused on how to please them. i need to  talk to my advisor at some point..


----------



## Chicha (Sep 15, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> I've been having the same problem, been finding lots of holes in my clothes after taking them out of the dryer. Then again our dryer is literally like 30 years old so.



Right? It's the most annoying thing. idk how old my dryer machine is but I imagine it's at least 6-8 years. It's weird. ._.


----------



## hestu (Sep 15, 2016)

i can't stop COUGHING


----------



## riummi (Sep 15, 2016)

thanks for 'caring' about my future but not _me_
also, I wish that I wasn't tied down by your expectations - I wanna figure out my life for myself ok?


----------



## vel (Sep 15, 2016)

i got a sunburn on my cheek, and my face B U R N S


----------



## Tracer (Sep 15, 2016)

I hate when my friends ignore me. It makes me feel gross and uneasy until they message me again, and being in an abusive friendship in the past- it really messes with my trust and emotions. Sighhh it makes me so mad, especially because he talks smack about his other friends to me. I can only imagine that he's doing the same about me to his friends, and that makes me sick.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 15, 2016)

Seems that the underground wifi is better than mine @ home


----------



## Seroja (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm behind my otoge schedule :///


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

riummi said:


> thanks for 'caring' about my future but not _me_
> also, I wish that I wasn't tied down by your expectations - I wanna figure out my life for myself ok?



this. or at least be left alone with my life. just.. gimme some money and go if you think i'm that un-smart.

Also yeah thanks parents for thinking I'm dumb an un-smart just because I don't want to have you around more than necessary. And since you prove you refuse to talk about how you raised me and understand how some things can make deep mental cuts I wonder why I even bother with any of you tbh.


----------



## frio hur (Sep 15, 2016)

i can't sleep for more than 2 hours at a time right now.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

do i want the new monster hunter or the new dragon quest, i want both so bad but obviously i cant ;~;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

^i want DQ but i have no money for that, **** it.

also tbh i can't wait until this can give me a job so i can basically say **** you i don't need your apartment money anymore. or just get the heck out somewhere already if you can't see things as they are.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 15, 2016)

I think I'm developing a case of strep throat. ahaha just what I needed :v


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

yeah sure call me ungrateful but since you are acting like a denying bully more than half of the time what can i say? stop being so defensive and go see a psychiatrist then??

- - - Post Merge - - -

also really so you have to take care of the physical mail crap yourself wtf man


----------



## Heyden (Sep 15, 2016)

when u want to go off at the person who hasnt done anything in the group but u realise if u get mad at them you'll also lose other friends because theyre a mutual xd #hardlife


----------



## boujee (Sep 15, 2016)

aha as soon as I have a dispute with someone they always resort to the block button
I swear it's like walking on egg shells to prevent hurting someone feelings when everyone has thin skin


----------



## Daydream (Sep 15, 2016)

50?F outside... I'm freezing!


----------



## Capeet (Sep 15, 2016)

I hate it when people waste food.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> aha as soon as I have a dispute with someone they always resort to the block button
> I swear it's like walking on egg shells to prevent hurting someone feelings when everyone has thin skin



maybe it's you then? lol.

but yeah agree about there are some overly sensitive ppl here..

also fudge time to waste play coins again ahhh


----------



## namiieco (Sep 15, 2016)

Boop I wish Tbt worked better on my phone


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

THAT PS VITA LE IS OUT NOW AND I HAVE NO MONEY AAAAHHHH


----------



## riummi (Sep 15, 2016)

So either I don't get breakfast and lunch or my dad is slightly late to work :T


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 15, 2016)

2 homework that are for today


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 15, 2016)

if my therapist is still sick tomorrow or she doesnt have any time 4 me i wont have seen her for almost 2 weeks next time i see her.  great l ol ..,..


----------



## vel (Sep 15, 2016)

2 tired to live 2 scared to die
and my japanese teacher hates me now lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm getting so pissed off right now. 40 minutes so far sitting here trying to figure out how to answer these homework questions with no luck. The instructions don't explain how to get the answers to the questions. He said this was supposed to be even easier than the last one, but it's 10x harder. I've spent hours on this assignment and I'm sick of it because it's only the second one for this class. Everyone has their little group of friends to talk to and ask for help while I'm here alone trying to figure out the damn answers by myself. I'm so done.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 15, 2016)

no matter how much i sleep or rest i always feel unwell and sleep deprived 
school is just so socially, mentally and psychically draining


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

life in general. can some people just actually just leave me alone??


----------



## namiieco (Sep 15, 2016)

all my friends are like "oh yah ive made like 10 friends already" and im at 2 hanging out acquaintances
how do people make friends that quickly its really fustraiting
i hate change all the people i know at this school have made new friends and left their other friends to make other friends, nothing is the same, i feel so alone


----------



## Aquari (Sep 15, 2016)

imma have to pull an all nighter today


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 15, 2016)

im tooo nerveous that im staring to freak out and i cant stop acting crazy


----------



## Bowie (Sep 15, 2016)

I should just stay away from online communities. I found this one that I was really interested in, and the subjects were all the sorta things I'm into, but then I found this guy calling vegans pussies, and saying all this really nasty stuff about 'em, and literally everyone was agreeing with him. It shouldn't upset me so much 'cause I'm used to it, but it's just so hard to live in a world where 90% of people think animals are worthless because they can't talk.

People don't see what they go through and don't care enough to acknowledge it. It makes me so sick, and I just wish things would change. I heard a story a while ago on some religious site (I came across it accidentally) that said this guy had a "spiritual awakening" and no longer could eat meat or kill bugs in his house. As much as I disbelief that, these days I wish everyone could have a similar awakening.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 15, 2016)

Does anyone else ever feel like that they are being forced to go into a specific career path by their parents/guardians?  It might just be me, but if I get told that "I don't think you should do this", or "I think you would be good at doing this", I feel like I'm forced to (or forced not to) try a specific career path, or take the right classes.

To be more specific, I want to be a florist, a baker, or some type of writer.  I remind my mom about it as much as I possibly can.  She thinks that I should work with little kids.  While I have fun playing with children, I'm really not all that interested in making a career about working with small children.  Just because I LIKE something (or I like to do something), it doesn't mean I want to make a CAREER out of it.  I need to go with my gut, brain, and heart.  Can anyone relate?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 15, 2016)

My throat just keeps getting worse and worse by the hour.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm so upset and frustrated hnghhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnn 

Apparently saying "the plug goes in the back of the printer" is enough to anger my dad to the point that he screams I'm a ****ing disabled ******, and to throw various belongings of mine across my bedroom???
This is this probably the first time I've tried to stay calm with him but it literally made no difference 

And apparently he still labels himself as a normal human being and I'm the freak 

//slow clap
Ok dad, sure 
Sure 

Normally I would have been going back to my mum's tomorrow and I was looking forward to it so much, but she's away for the week.........//dies


----------



## moonford (Sep 15, 2016)

Pain.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2016)

I think I have a slight cold or something...not sure.


----------



## jiny (Sep 15, 2016)

an older guy (17-18?) was checking me out at the mall :/


----------



## mintellect (Sep 15, 2016)

Spoiler: long



Ever since school started everything has been so much more tiring. Not even a month in and we're getting bombarded with homework, and I've already got two projects assigned.
One of those projects is a group project. I happened to work with three girls who's native language is Spanish. Nothing wrong with Spanish of course, in fact I'm studying Spanish. But one of the girls could hardly speak any English, and the other two, while pretty fluent in English, I still had some trouble working with.
Anyway, we used Google Docs for the assignment so we could share the documents amongst ourselves and edit it. We were all assigned parts of the assignment, and I got an extremely small part. So me, being the procrastinating a$$ I am, decided to wait until the day before the project was due to work on my part, as I assumed the other girls had done theirs. They were working pretty hard on it in the one day we worked on it in class after all.
So today, I go to check the computer to do my part of the assignment, and I see that the other people in my group HAVE done their part... But they did everything wrong.
So instead of a five minute homework assignment like I was expecting, I had to sit for about two hours fixing everything up (basically doing the whole assignment from scratch). And I wasn't supposed to do the other parts of the assignment that I wasn't assigned, but I knew we would fail if I didn't.
It probably is my fault for waiting till the last minute to check, and I can't blame these girls for not understanding the assignment.
But still, I can add another reason to my list of why I dislike group projects.





Spoiler: long 2



There's something else troubling me as well:
Last year, we had chorus lessons during lunch so that we wouldn't have to miss any classes for it.
But this year, the school board decided that taking a few minutes out of the chorus lesson to eat lunch wasn't enough, and we needed the entire period to cram as much stuff in as possible. So now, we have lessons during CLASS PERIODS.
This is bad because although they give me the option to make up the work I missed for full credit, I have enough work as it is and so instead of doing some work in school and some work at home, due to having a lesson during class and therefore missing the opportunity to do it at school, I have to do twice the amount of work at home. This wouldn't be as much as a problem if I had a study hall in my schedule this year, which I don't, unless I drop out of chorus, which is really missing the point of getting a study hall.
And I'll miss the lesson and the notes the class took as well, so I'll probably be confused on how to do the work, and the kids aren't going to give me the notes, and the teacher likely isn't going to have time to give me a private lesson. 
Although they excuse us from chorus lessons during tests and regions class science assignments (since those are required to graduate high school) we then have to find time to make up the chorus lesson, which also turns into a hassle.
The band and orchestra classes are doing this system as well.
This makes me really upset because I'm probably going to have to drop out of chorus to keep my grades up in my more important subjects, which I really don't want to do as I love to sing and we are doing some really nice songs this year.
Plus, a LOT of the kids were complaining about it and are dropping out which makes me think they might change the system back if this goes far enough, and if that happens and I drop chorus before it does, I can't get back in. Nor can I get back in in the four years we have chorus in high school.
It sucks that they only give you one opportunity to sign up for chorus, which is in 5th grade. And if you decide to drop out or if you get kicked, you can never go back.
I have until Monday to decide wether I want to stay or not and I know that dropping out is probably the better option but I really don't want to...


----------



## Crash (Sep 15, 2016)

today's been a really tough day and i feel really alone lately


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 15, 2016)

Only a few things- it is Friday eve after all!! YAY weekend! I'm gonna sleep!


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 16, 2016)

side effects...


----------



## riummi (Sep 16, 2016)

seems like you don't want to talk so why don't you just tell me if you don't?


----------



## f11 (Sep 16, 2016)

I really just want to die. To fade away into the void. Everyday things just get much worse and I can't hold it in anymore. I'm going to break but I wish I was dead right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

waking up too early.. well i did sleep good so shan't complain too hard i guess

also so many nice game released now and no money *looking at you superdimension and DQVII* :c

and just life in general, bleh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 16, 2016)

Super tired, trying to read and play games so I don't fall asleep. Hope I can go home and pass out and get some good solid sleep. Also damn me for starting to play Skyrim again. RIP


----------



## frio hur (Sep 16, 2016)

my dad.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

frio hur said:


> my dad.



same.

also i should go trade in this game but tbh i don't think i might get a lot for it since it's a bit old and select title rip


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2016)

9 more hours left but im so sleepy ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

Getting mighty tired of deleting/re-downloading Streetpass mansion everytime it starts freezing bc nintendo can't check their updates properly.. ugh


----------



## Daydream (Sep 16, 2016)

This game is fun AND frustrating


----------



## aericell (Sep 16, 2016)

i failed my math test idk what to do now


----------



## namiieco (Sep 16, 2016)

my train was cancelled and my bus was really late so i decided to walk and my feet really hurt now


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

i want tuesday now

also.. when will i ever be free...


----------



## namiieco (Sep 16, 2016)

Of course, my phone has to not tell me when I'm on 1% when I'm on my 5th paragraph. At least putting it into words sorta helped.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 16, 2016)

A lot of the people I've been talking to recently have been really upset over certain things, and I try to help them all I can, but it's really getting to me. It's just hard to stay positive when you're listening to so many people's issues everyday, as much as I love helping them.


----------



## jiny (Sep 16, 2016)

my language arts teacher stop ****ing giving me homework on the weekend !!


----------



## boujee (Sep 16, 2016)

aha the more I venture out into the art community the more they make me think every artist is some type of anti-social weirdo


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 16, 2016)

aLLERGIEs


----------



## f11 (Sep 16, 2016)

It gets harder and harder to live every single day.


----------



## vel (Sep 16, 2016)

why do people ruin perfectly good jokes


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 17, 2016)

helping someone who makes the same stupid mistake every time. it's something so little....can u not


----------



## Aquari (Sep 17, 2016)

want to change my username but im worried no1 will like it


----------



## Chicha (Sep 17, 2016)

Tonic said:


> want to change my username but im worried no1 will like it



The username is for you so as long as you like, who cares if others don't. Don't let it get in the way of trying a new username. 

I'm trying to catch a pike in ACNL. No luck yet. =^=


----------



## uriri (Sep 17, 2016)

There is this noise that I am hearing and I do not know where it is coming from >.<


----------



## Tracer (Sep 17, 2016)

I think I pulled a muscle in my side/hip.. maybe strained? somehow lmao. Now every time I walk there's a stabbing pain, and I have to walk super slow & awkwardly in order for it to hurt less. 

Jesus, I sound like a 60 y/o.. this has never happened before though. I may have accidentally twisted wrong.  rip


----------



## tae (Sep 17, 2016)

i think i drink too much. oops


----------



## namiieco (Sep 17, 2016)

I lost 3 giveaways in 1 day. peyone's one on tumblr and one for an of on toyshou.se


----------



## tae (Sep 17, 2016)

when u think ur crush is gonna fade but it dont and now it's stronger than before.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2016)

nintendo stop crashing.

also so many gud games rn i want but nope gotta save ****


----------



## Capeet (Sep 17, 2016)

Ugh why can't we buy a proper modem? We keep getting these stty ones from my mom's workplace and they always start acting up after a while.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 17, 2016)

Can't believe it's time to work already


----------



## jiny (Sep 17, 2016)

my teacher expects me to write 2 journals, type out an essay & get quotes (from my own brain wtf I can't) in 2 days wyd


----------



## Blu Rose (Sep 17, 2016)

so the high school band got rained out yesterday at a football game.
thinking that i wouldn't want to put a burden on my mother, i decided to get a ride home with a girl that's a friend.  so i text my mother and say that we got rained out and that i'm riding home with her.
i get home, thank her parents for driving, my madre comes out and thanks them as well, and all seems well until i get inside and my mother explodes at me for--you'll never guess--being in the same car with a girl (regardless of parents being in with us)!!1!1  zomg!  we're all gonna die because i'm a boy and i must want to sexually exploit my friends!!!11!!1  i need to follow all these christian values and be the godliest example of godliness on earth, and being in the same car as a girl unrelated to me must break everything11!!1!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 17, 2016)

the things people do to these dogs... wtf


----------



## Tensu (Sep 17, 2016)

I have work to do but I'm laaaaaaaazy.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 17, 2016)

Why do ii like cherry cough drops so much idek


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 17, 2016)

When your new boyfriend has a mental breakdown and removes his avatar #edgy


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 17, 2016)

Not much, just trying to relax


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 17, 2016)

ugh my study group members aren't replying to the group chat


----------



## mintellect (Sep 17, 2016)

My Note7 Samsung Pen just randomly broke.
As in, I was casually using it, not pressing hard on it or anything, and it just randomly fell apart, no way to put it back together.
Combined with the fact that the phones are exploding it doesn't seem the Samsung Galaxy Note7 wasn't Android's most quality phone, eh.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 17, 2016)

Lol wtf?
It is plain rude not to thank an artist for the free art


----------



## Daydream (Sep 17, 2016)

I feel sick


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 17, 2016)

I feel so congested. My trash bin is filled to the brim with tissues


----------



## riummi (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm just trying to enjoy my saturday but my dad always has to bring up school .-.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 18, 2016)

I'd rather not go back to school tomorrow. Not with this cough, anyways.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 18, 2016)

It's kind of sad I haven't really had a close friend in awhile. My last close friend was extremely toxic & abusive in many ways- pretty much deteriorated my mental health & trust. I've been getting kind of close to this guy, we seemed to get along really well. Except that lately, we haven't been talking much & he seems way less interested in being my friend than he was. It's really disappointing, especially since I had my hopes up. It feels like I can't connect to anyone anymore ever since I lost my last close friend. I just slowly drift away from anyone I try to be friends with. I'm starting to think it's me lmao. rip


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

Back to work tomorrow >.o;;


----------



## Aquari (Sep 18, 2016)

when you really want to listen to music and you end up listening to a song that completely ruins your music vibes


----------



## riummi (Sep 18, 2016)

Voiku said:


> Except that lately, we haven't been talking much & he seems way less interested in being my friend than he was. It's really disappointing, especially since I had my hopes up. It feels like I can't connect to anyone anymore ever since I lost my last close friend. I just slowly drift away from anyone I try to be friends with. I'm starting to think it's me lmao. rip


same thing happening for me too :0


----------



## Daydream (Sep 18, 2016)

I never thought my sleep could be ruined by... Such a weird thing? I've never experienced something like this before and I'm really scared... I hope I'll be fine tonight


----------



## Tracer (Sep 18, 2016)

riummi said:


> same thing happening for me too :0



Glad someone can relate, lol. It totally sucks- feel for you


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

I feel some nausea.


----------



## Dim (Sep 19, 2016)

I hate what he's become. He's become so arrogant and self-righteousness I ****ing hate it. I honestly can't put up with it anymore. Unfortunetly I can't seperate myself from him. It's not just him either. I wish I could move as far away from here as possible but that's not going to happen


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 19, 2016)

This is taking so long... why does this stuff always take so long?!


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 19, 2016)

Really, the amount of favouritism and vagueness in the discord rules/the staff.
 and SCHOOL


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Really, the amount of favouritism and vagueness in the discord rules/the staff.
> and SCHOOL



dude tell me about this tbt discord.. -_-

also ugh i really wish i could have ordered that superdimension LE but I don't really have that cash + shipping etc. on me rn to spend on that 

also when you forget about the extra long rollover time on FR.. better be something good -w-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2016)

I could not get any sleep this night. Last night, I couldn't get any sleep either. Why is my body not falling asleep?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)

need to trade in this dumb game but i don't think i should afford another anyways rip


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2016)

lol **** you


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)

getting the wrong weapons for streetpass zombies .. seriously you give me a ****ing scavenged crap and the other two have trash weapons, rip ever completing that ****


----------



## Daydream (Sep 19, 2016)

That feeling when you finish a level in Yoshi's Island and end up with 99% because you missed ONE red coin... AHH


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)

Daydream said:


> That feeling when you finish a level in Yoshi's Island and end up with 99% because you missed ONE red coin... AHH



Yeah.. idek if you've played New Island but that one is even more annoying when you miss a few just bc you need to hit stuff with red/purple eggs ahhh


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 19, 2016)

I can't think of good names 

Everyone always has cool names and I'm here with terrible ideas


----------



## Capeet (Sep 19, 2016)

There is no way I can learn 8 books worth of vocabulary and grammar in 3 days
ripriprip


----------



## namiieco (Sep 19, 2016)

oh no i definitely have a cold ;;


----------



## N a t (Sep 19, 2016)

I finally got some craft supplies I really wanted, but I still need more stuff before I can actually use it...


----------



## Daydream (Sep 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah.. idek if you've played New Island but that one is even more annoying when you miss a few just bc you need to hit stuff with red/purple eggs ahhh



Yeaaah that's what I'm playing right now!

At least these purple eggs are not there often


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 19, 2016)

whenever i joke around with ppl sometimes i'll lightly slap their shoulder or something or shove them playfully and today i did that with my friend and he was like 'don't touch me' and then he got up and moved away from me and i felt super bad like i offended him or whatever, i know ppl dont like me invading their private bubble and i guess i'm a sucky person for it but i don't even mean to do it half the time


----------



## Licorice (Sep 19, 2016)

i feel like no decent games have come out this year and idk what to even play anymore so i've been playing my gamecube games


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 19, 2016)

the fact that i'm alive is the thing that's bothering me the most lmao


----------



## tae (Sep 19, 2016)

why don't i know how to grill.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 19, 2016)

I haven't gotten any art in a while and it's starting to make me depressed again.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 19, 2016)

T&T had the seven lamp on premium yesterday and I didn't know until I checked the bulletin board. So I time traveled to back so I can buy it since it's on my wishlist and there was a different item on premium. Rip.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 19, 2016)

An old friend of mine sent me a message yesterday... A really long message, full of apologies. I had not speak to him since... 2014? He used to be my best friend, so I feel kinda awkward about this and I didn't read the message yet... I'm not sure what I should do about this


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 19, 2016)

ok so that was the most surreal experience of my life
This day has been really bizarre


----------



## Locket (Sep 19, 2016)

I snapped at my friend because she was annoying me .-.

tbh she should know better than to mess with a woman who is gonna start her period in less than 12 hours


----------



## jiny (Sep 19, 2016)

band uniforms are so UGLY!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 19, 2016)

My sleep is so messed up- I went to bed at 5 AM & woke up at like 6 PM. There goes my day lmao


----------



## riummi (Sep 19, 2016)

when you're not sure if someone is just busy or you did smt wrong so they're actually ignoring you


----------



## tae (Sep 19, 2016)

im so anxious i think im gonna throw the **** up.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 20, 2016)

Regrets


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2016)

riummi said:


> when you're not sure if someone is just busy or you did smt wrong so they're actually ignoring you



I swear I relate to everything you post


----------



## tae (Sep 20, 2016)

i'm really really not in a good place right now


----------



## riummi (Sep 20, 2016)

my sore throat ;; i can't fall asleep


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 20, 2016)

Will I ever be able to make money? Would people actually buy graphics from me for money?


----------



## aericell (Sep 20, 2016)

okay this guy needs to stop whatever he's doing i don't have the time to stress over this


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Yeaaah that's what I'm playing right now!
> 
> At least these purple eggs are not there often



Nope.. still the gyro is way worse. Like the jackhammer and submarine just go die we don't need you


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 20, 2016)

this was a bit emo Lol


----------



## Tracer (Sep 20, 2016)

I burnt my tongue on rice earlier & it still hurts to eat or drink anything lmao

rip tongue, nice knowing ya.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 20, 2016)

People come and go, and that's pretty much what life is about lmao


----------



## moonford (Sep 20, 2016)

"There are many reasons to live, one of them is to see your worst enemies perish, what's not great about?"

0.0


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2016)

With classes starting soon I won't be able to play much Overwatch


----------



## Chicha (Sep 21, 2016)

My ferret is showing beginning signs of cancer and it breaks my heart since he's with my family on the other side of the country. He'll be seeing the vet on Thursday & I'll be talking to the vet via conference call during the appt. I'm extremely worried for him so hoping for the best on his appointment. ;^;


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2016)

Some ******* commenter on Youtube claiming beyond shadow of a doubt that there are NO ghosts! Like, are you serious?! How can you possibly know for sure?! Obviously a lot of things aren't necessarily ghosts, there are more materialistic explanations, but that doesn't mean they ALL aren't! The arrogance!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Some ******* commenter on Youtube is claiming beyond shadow of a doubt that there are NO ghosts! Like, REALLY?! How would you know for sure?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Some ******* commenter on Youtube claims beyond shadow of a doubt that there are NO ghosts! Like, REALLY?! How would you know?!


----------



## Jake (Sep 21, 2016)

Please remember, that as per the thread rules, there is no need to express your annoyance about other members on the forum. If you have a problem with someone you need to PM them and resolve the issue or talk to a moderator. Thanks.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 21, 2016)

My anxiety has been so bad lately. Like every little thing I start to worry over. I feel like I should be on some medication to help calm me down.


----------



## Locket (Sep 21, 2016)

This dude in my math class cheats, and its really obvious. I can't tell the teacher because I'm the last person to get to my math class (the class i come from is like half a mile away i swear), and its been bothering me sooo much


----------



## Daydream (Sep 21, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Some ******* commenter on Youtube claiming beyond shadow of a doubt that there are NO ghosts! Like, are you serious?! How can you possibly know for sure?! Obviously a lot of things aren't necessarily ghosts, there are more materialistic explanations, but that doesn't mean they ALL aren't! The arrogance!



How is it arrogance though? People can have opinions different from yours, you can't agree with everything...

Today is bothering me. I'm pretty sure I'll be bored all day long. :c


----------



## Squidward (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm so bad at organising...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm feeling really tired, but I can't have coffee yet because the toothpaste is still there. Also need to take care of all this diagnosis ****.. ugh.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 21, 2016)

This is an epic fail


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2016)

Daydream said:


> How is it arrogance though? People can have opinions different from yours, you can't agree with everything...
> 
> Today is bothering me. I'm pretty sure I'll be bored all day long. :c


I don't see how it isn't.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 21, 2016)

Ugh, I woke up in a really bad mood.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2016)

**** OFF remilia holy **** **** this boss


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 21, 2016)

How am i supposed to get help if I have to lie ;w;


----------



## Daydream (Sep 21, 2016)

Not being able to see your favorite artist live, because the shows got sold out in 7 minutes... And now the only option left is to buy from scalpers, who sell tickets for 1000$ and the tickets could even be fake...

I hate life sometimes.


----------



## tae (Sep 21, 2016)

what am i doing.


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 22, 2016)

I legit have mental problems.. "Oooh, don't be such a drama queen," he says. "Oooh, don't be a stupid emo," he said. "Stop overreacting."
"Laaayla!" yes? "Get be a beer!" fine, you emotional manipulating and abusive prick, stop being so arrogant...


----------



## jiny (Sep 22, 2016)

i'm really excited to see him but why?? i thought i was over him??


----------



## Aquari (Sep 22, 2016)

ok so when i request it you dont want to because "you dont usually do it", but when someone else requests it then you do it, yea ok then, i see you


----------



## N a t (Sep 22, 2016)

It bothers me how much my friend is bothering me without even trying :c


----------



## riummi (Sep 22, 2016)

I keep coughing every few seconds and its so annoying


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

so much rubbish to do but needed ahh kms meow


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 22, 2016)

I just wanna stay home, really.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 22, 2016)

How do I go from motivated & happy, to depression & death in 0.3 seconds honestly


----------



## Squidward (Sep 22, 2016)

There's too many birthdays in September I'm done, none of you are getting presents


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

Squidward said:


> There's too many birthdays in September I'm done, none of you are getting presents



ikr september and october are the worst ugh

also i'm still tired yet i took a long nap **** it


----------



## namiieco (Sep 22, 2016)

GIVE THOSE PASTRIES TO ME


----------



## Daydream (Sep 22, 2016)

C'mon, this game was released in 2007... Why is it only in English lmao


----------



## namiieco (Sep 22, 2016)

well he deserved to be dead anyway. it isnt like I was all that close to him


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

Can you please stop texting me and rant about the same thing literally 24*7. I'm not gonna reply if all you do is gonna **** around about that when you actually "feel like" talking -.-


----------



## namiieco (Sep 22, 2016)

i should be happy but im not


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

damnn i want that phone stand figure thing also that bonus thing you get look adorbs -w-


----------



## Dim (Sep 22, 2016)

I feel like ****. What else is new?


----------



## Locket (Sep 22, 2016)

Spoiler:  



dang periods. anyway imma go try a tampon now


----------



## Albuns (Sep 22, 2016)

Why. Can't. I. Just. Talk. To. Her. Like. Any. Normal. Human. Being?


----------



## Daydream (Sep 22, 2016)

I never won a contest in my life


----------



## jiny (Sep 22, 2016)

i've never gotten so sweaty ever

also band practice was fun but it sucked

- - - Post Merge - - -

also omg im falling for him rly fast


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 22, 2016)

I've been trying to make this thing but I don't know HOW and I keep ASKING but NO ONE WILL HELP ME.


----------



## Zane (Sep 22, 2016)

my cat hates for me to be working at my computer like she hates it she has to come over and sit on my tablet EVERY TIME


----------



## boujee (Sep 22, 2016)

random toothaches


----------



## jiny (Sep 22, 2016)

fffff he's so cute wtf whyyyyy i already like someone else


----------



## riummi (Sep 23, 2016)

my friend is struggling with her classes and I really want to write her a note but I feel like it would be too weird for me to do that...LIKE im so bad at comforting people ;;


----------



## Chicha (Sep 23, 2016)

This week has been stressful.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 23, 2016)

Sighing at my ugly art lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

Dang expensive ID cards here  Oh well I gotta make a new one especially if I'm gonna run around getting this **** straight lol.

Also youtube stop suggesting me Florence + The Machine or whatever their name is... what do they have to do with portuguese oldies? .-.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 23, 2016)

Voiku said:


> Sighing at my ugly art lmao



Your art isn't ugly <3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

why does the "hat" on the female starting character in sun/moon look so ********. yeah everyone in tropical regions wear a freaking rubber glove on their head >>


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

jesus those advertising spambots //facepalm.. ahh it's gone lol finally.

also me rn:







Mom stop acting stupid and/or like a victim. I simply asked what dinner plans you plan on having since I will be going to the movies and be home a little late, and just asked if you could buy some small candy. Stop being such a ****ing hypocrite like "ahh i can't buy 1 buck worth of candy bc I have actual money trololo". Dude, stop buying for yourself maybe? Also I said I could take the stew again if you were only making something for yourself but apparently you have to sound like some butthurt kid in front of everyone at your work etc.


----------



## Locket (Sep 23, 2016)

Spoiler:  Its gross



So i wake up, and i feel my butt, and its wet. SO i go to the bathroom and change and stuff. Its almost 7 am and i have no school today, so its really not worth it.


----------



## Aronthaer (Sep 23, 2016)

my friend keeps calling me "the perfect guy" and won't stop talking about how nice and attractive I am. She keeps trying to hook me up with other girls but it's her I want :/ I know she's into guys, too. Probably doesn't think of me that way and never will. I guess that's what happens when you're childhood friends since age 6 haha


----------



## Daydream (Sep 23, 2016)

My legs are dead

- - - Post Merge - - -

So tired how will I survive at work ahhh


----------



## namiieco (Sep 23, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> my friend keeps calling me "the perfect guy" and won't stop talking about how nice and attractive I am. She keeps trying to hook me up with other girls but it's her I want :/ I know she's into guys, too. Probably doesn't think of me that way and never will. I guess that's what happens when you're childhood friends since age 6 haha



i ship you two


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

i want candy but i'm too tired to go down buy something and we only have popcorn 

also random stiff neck headaches go away


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 23, 2016)

homework. I have to write a story, complete a small essay, do some math that I don't entirely understand, finish a biology packet, ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just wanna relaaaax


----------



## Chicha (Sep 23, 2016)

This week has been overwhelmingly stressful so far. I'm doing my best not to completely freak out.


----------



## maekii (Sep 23, 2016)

Why am I so annoying?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm feeling really nauseated.


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 23, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I'm feeling really nauseated.



same

Eughhh why don't you have an email adress dude. 

dad why can't i date, I'm 12, I'm not gonna have sex


----------



## Tracer (Sep 23, 2016)

I just slept for 16 hours straight & missed 90% of my day


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2016)

My game tomorrow was cancelled.

Apparently, we were matched up against a team from a neighbouring city that doesn't even exist. That would've been fun, probably would've scored my first goal since U-7......


----------



## Daydream (Sep 23, 2016)

I really need to go to this concert, I'll never forgive myself otherwise


----------



## Daydream (Sep 23, 2016)

How could I pay a 1000$ for this laptop and it doesn't even have a backlight keyboard


----------



## Aquari (Sep 23, 2016)

he annoys the living hell out of me but i still talk to him everyday


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 23, 2016)

(STOP BARGING INTO MY ROOM PLEASE)


----------



## riummi (Sep 23, 2016)

my feelings are bothering me >:T


----------



## Tracer (Sep 24, 2016)

My drawing tablet is basically broken. I've had it for years- it was my first tablet I ever got & I have no way of buying another one.. At least not for a few months. siGH


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2016)

My mom complaining and being hypocritical yet she refuse to do something about it lol


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 24, 2016)

I just remembered how annoying it is to play songs by ear.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2016)

Mom just go lay down somewhere hot you are so annoying. I just asked if I could take _one_ can of beer or if we had few left I could have gone down buying my own since the booze store is still open. Stop getting into worthless arguments about payment and whatnot ****, they are irrelevant here and has nothing to do with the question. I simply actually asked since you are the ones who bought them and if I could take on? Simple and straight? Apparently not stupid *****.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Mom just go lay down somewhere hot you are so annoying. I just asked if I could take _one_ can of beer or if we had few left I could have gone down buying my own since the booze store is still open. Stop getting into worthless arguments about payment and whatnot ****, they are irrelevant here and has nothing to do with the question. I simply actually asked since you are the ones who bought them and if I could take on? Simple and straight? Apparently not stupid *****.



I hate it when people do that, it's like, just answer the **** question? It's not complicated.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I hate it when people do that, it's like, just answer the **** question? It's not complicated.



I know right? She started getting into arguments that I don't buy food or pay stuff, hell I do what I can with the lil' money I have. I mean just say "yes you can take a can for tonight" or "no we don't have many left" and i could have gone down buying one or two. jesus my mind is not built for stupid conversation or double hints like that, just tell me yes or no...


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

My thumb hurts


----------



## Daydream (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm sick this morning


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

Im hungry and I dont want to get up.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2016)

i don't wanna have this stew again but ugh we don't rly have anything else so


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

The weekend is too short.


----------



## jiny (Sep 24, 2016)

time to get over that ***hole


----------



## boujee (Sep 24, 2016)

hangover
our driver was drunk, spent around 20 mins arguing with a McDonald coworker in why they don't server biscuits at 2am
the rest was just speeding down one-way streets and past red lights
and weird secrets coming out

all was fun but I don't remember spending 30 dollars on fastfood


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 24, 2016)

am I just paranoid or whenever i have a friendly conversation with someone they just stop talking to me hawhahwa


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hot tea and spicy food don't make a good combination.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

I didn't get much sleep. I keep getting lightheaded too. What the ****.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 24, 2016)

nothing


----------



## jiny (Sep 24, 2016)

My period pains radiate all the way down to my legs


----------



## Aquari (Sep 24, 2016)

i feel like im forgetting something


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 24, 2016)

This cough is so annoying. Every few seconds I have to cough but nothing ever comes out like bruh please


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> This cough is so annoying. Every few seconds I have to cough but nothing ever comes out like bruh please



That's annoying.


----------



## riummi (Sep 24, 2016)

i feel like im bothering someone  sry pls just tell me if I am


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm just going to act like this isn't my 5th cup of tea today


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 24, 2016)

I have to deal with plot resetting now.


----------



## Dim (Sep 25, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I have to deal with plot resetting now.


Sammmme

Also I hate it how when I finally get the villager I want they start showing up all over the Villager Trading Plaza lmao


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 25, 2016)

Nox said:


> Sammmme



Lmfao I just finished plot resetting. I can't believe how fast this took, it usually takes me a week for a villager to put their house where I want it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

Why is yoghurt so expensive? Might as well go back eating oatmeal or just bread


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

the actual heck they removed the worldwide option on youtube. FINE I'LL JUST SET RANDOM COUNTRY **** IT


----------



## boujee (Sep 25, 2016)

swore throat


----------



## Daydream (Sep 25, 2016)

Please answer </3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

My mom being totally random and going on about the same stuff every 5 minutes and being a hypocrite in general and whatnot.. ugh


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 25, 2016)

Currently dead after watching My Love From Another Star


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 25, 2016)

Doing some work on weekend.


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 25, 2016)

Good thing my plot resetting worked on my 5th try I think?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 25, 2016)

My mother's a ridiculous hypocrite. Always screaming about how people can't communicate and how she has to roast people for not listening to her, yet I can't inform her of a simple bill coming up without her rolling her eyes, popping attitude or brushing me off entirely. Utter bull****.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 25, 2016)

BTS JUST RELEASED A NEW TRAILER 
10/10/16 I'M DED 
BUT MY BDAY IS THE 16TH WILL IT GET DELIVERED IN TIME HNN


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 25, 2016)

western ppl making fun of asian height or feeling good about it 
Oi there are enough tall dudes here and even if there are 'short' people, it's the same in every other ethnic group they are just taking notice of the height due to stereotypes and prejudice 
I've seen PLENTY grown up European men shorter or only 1-2cm taller than me.
Irritating af


----------



## namiieco (Sep 25, 2016)

ugh dont wanna go to schooollll


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Sep 25, 2016)

I have to update my phones music :/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

too much coffee also my tum hurts ugh.

also when you almost solve a whole crossword but there are like 2-3 words you can't figure out fo rlife aaahh


----------



## frio hur (Sep 25, 2016)

so there used to be this big oak tree in the back yard, finally had it cut down cause it was half dead and a fallen limb nearly clipped the house. all that's left of it is a fairly large stump.

and the idiot neighbor kids keep climbing on and jumping off said tree stump.  i so don't need some angry parent coming over and complaining or suing me cause their kid hurt themselves in my yard... 

and i have a migraine for the third day in a row.


----------



## Chicha (Sep 25, 2016)

This week has been a mess. I feel so overwhelmed. This week can go **** itself honestly.


----------



## riummi (Sep 25, 2016)

this medicine is making me dizzy o.o


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

my head hurts and we don't have any pk's i think meh


----------



## Crash (Sep 25, 2016)

why are people so ****ty like why cant anyone be decent


----------



## maekii (Sep 25, 2016)

God... Why am I like this?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 25, 2016)

oh god this story is already edgy enough should i really go in that direction??? kinda want to but my teacher is gonna question me haha


----------



## riummi (Sep 25, 2016)

this manga is too deep


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 25, 2016)

oh
oh wow dad really
my mom offers to take me and you on a nice-ass vacation FOR FREE, ANY DAY, and you deny? why do you freaking hate her so much. don't you realize how much I miss my MOM? I'm 12. I haven't seen her in 3 years. A girl growing up needs a parent who can UNDERSTAND. Hell, she's the only one who will, I got my mental problems from her anyways


----------



## Dim (Sep 25, 2016)

idk where to put my bridges now uuuuuugh


----------



## Aquari (Sep 25, 2016)

ever since i updated my computer its been having troubles with sound/audio, i dont quite know how to explain it but its almost as if its "stuttering", it only last a quick second and its been doing it all day


----------



## Daydream (Sep 26, 2016)

Sooo hungry but it's midnight ugh


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 26, 2016)

i just really miss you all
i hate that day
August 5th, 2013..


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm so tired but I want to stay up. x-x


----------



## riummi (Sep 26, 2016)

My dad sucks at parenting. This is why I'm so f'd up. Don't blame me ok, blame yourself.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

Mom why are you so stupid if you're not gonna "help" anyways :/

And yay ID cards being expensive as well as public transport **** it


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 26, 2016)

whtevr


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

can someone with an username starting on whatever after toyota visit my profile like really that banend spambot look so ugly


----------



## trevelyan (Sep 26, 2016)

I have an essay due tomorrow that's not even close to being halfway done and I can barely muster the willpower to write more than 10 or 20 words at a time. I also have an exam tomorrow afternoon that I've barely studied for, so there's that. Mad at myself because why am I like this???

Lmao anyways everything is fine


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 26, 2016)

Every week of college I get really stressed out about what's happening whether it's group work, an assignment, exam, etc. I really hate the feeling so much. I live for the weekends because it's the only time of the week I stress myself out the least.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2016)

My mother.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

Psydye said:


> My mother.



geh, same here.

also that i can't really afford another 3ds game rn, yoshi's new hurr durr is getting boring.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 26, 2016)

riummi said:


> My dad sucks at parenting. This is why I'm so f'd up. Don't blame me ok, blame yourself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rant
> ...


shouldn't you tell him that? 
im sure he does care for you even a little


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Sep 26, 2016)

Ohhhhh Noooooooooooo!!!!! I clicked the wrong selection/button/option


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

fine might just give away the carnations then. pfft.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 26, 2016)

I wish I could stay motivated all the time. I'm fluctuating between lazy/depressed & motivated/positive like crazy, I can't keep up w/ it lmao.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 26, 2016)

I hate this class I'm in


----------



## Daydream (Sep 26, 2016)

I hate tickets scalpers


----------



## aericell (Sep 26, 2016)

I asked this guy to hang out now I'm worried he'll cancel on me and I feel like I'm in high school again


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

mom stop telling lies to the whole world smh, i just said i don't want dad's money if he's gonna have those weird req's for it and i think he has calmed down since we saw him g'damnit.


----------



## Aronthaer (Sep 26, 2016)

Have to sign out and back into every single account I have because my parents keep using the computer and they have zero respect for my privacy...


----------



## boujee (Sep 26, 2016)

A lot of fursonas are hella ugly


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 26, 2016)

Crowds. I hate them.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 26, 2016)

VENTING: So my bus driver wants me to leave class 5 minutes early in order to get the bus on time right? So i'm trying to tell her that last week and today I finish my work right when the bell rings I can't make it out five minutes early and I know when I was talking to her she was irritated (its 105 in Cali today so I understand why I know we all want to get out of the heat and leave as soon as possible) I want to get out of the heat too I don't want to stay in the heat too I wanna get away but its hard because My last period is all the way on the other side of the school and this past week and today as i said earlier i dont get done with my work til the bell rings i try my hardest to finish earlier but sometimes I can't so it takes me a bit to get there but it still seems she doesn't understand, Am I making sense? 

Tl;dr I'm trying to get to the bus early but I sometimes just can't


----------



## Daydream (Sep 26, 2016)

Headache, I don't like you, can you leave?


----------



## Dim (Sep 26, 2016)

tmw everyone in your house has something up their asses and get pissed off at you for no reason


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2016)

it's hard to tell because he flirts with every  other  girl


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2016)

A severe lack of SLEEP!!! x.x


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 27, 2016)

I miss.. a lot
I wish.. a lot
ha
ha
ha


----------



## riummi (Sep 27, 2016)

I keep planning out these cute romantic scenarios in my mind but then I get sad because they won't happen lol
I tiny part of me still hopes it will happen anyways p:


----------



## Saylor (Sep 27, 2016)

riummi said:


> I keep planning out these cute romantic scenarios in my mind but then I get sad because they won't happen lol
> I tiny part of me still hopes it will happen anyways p:


Omg I feel you. I catch myself doing this all the time but I should really try to stop because I feel like I'm just getting my hopes up lol

I guess anything can happen, though!


----------



## Leota (Sep 27, 2016)

I've been sitting here on this damn forum for 1.5 hours instead of giving my rat her medication I AM THE WORST MOM


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 27, 2016)

yikes


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 27, 2016)

I'M ENRAGED
where are my parents again aghhhh 

helplessly nocturnal


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

****ing stiff necks

also my mom


----------



## Squidward (Sep 27, 2016)

Starving.... Already........


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 27, 2016)

im le freakigm dying but not , like, actual death and that is very sad

- - - Post Merge - - -

can that gyroid die


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

^you can disable the smilies i think??

also man i should probably take a walk but im so lazy ****


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 27, 2016)

This professor.... I hate her how she give classes


----------



## frio hur (Sep 27, 2016)

i found a snake in the yard and dad insisted on killing it.

it was a harmless little garter snake.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 27, 2016)

im kinda lost in this homewokr of french on what to write


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Sep 27, 2016)

oh my wet shoes


----------



## namiieco (Sep 27, 2016)

why do my parents always make what they like never what i like for food


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 27, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ^you can disable the smilies i think??
> 
> also man i should probably take a walk but im so lazy ****



yeah ik but idk im pretty sure u need to go advanced mode n im 2 lazy 4 dat ??? or idk maybe u can turn it off in settings i havent checked lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

ah yeah maybe i know you can when you post a thread and stuff but idek about general disable :3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 27, 2016)

There's so little stuff to post on TBT now, I became inactive. And I don't want to be inactive. 

IMO, the Brewster's Cafe threads look stupid enough for me to not post in or I really want to post in a thread but I have no info or can't think hard enough (Even though its in there somewhere) to say something. I want to be more active. That's all I want.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 27, 2016)

I lost one of my slippers...


----------



## riummi (Sep 27, 2016)

ugh ima get yelled at again for **** i can't control


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 27, 2016)

im like SO dead if i get pe next quarter. there's like a 1 in 4 chance i think? ugh. i wouldn't be worried about it if i didn't have cuts to hide. ffffffffff


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 27, 2016)

i really just hate myself and i got a few bad grades and my mom is gonna be so pissed at me and i don't know what to do


----------



## Daydream (Sep 27, 2016)

I don't want to give up on this but I guess that's the only option left...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 27, 2016)

well honestly i just want to die at this point bc only like 2 people understand/tolerate me and i'm just a burden to them
i'm also very ****ing dumb and annoying and i should just stay in my room til the day i die !!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 27, 2016)

I just want art.


----------



## hestu (Sep 27, 2016)

i have sooo much homework and zero motivation so i'm just gonna watch netflix until i implode ahhhh


----------



## jiny (Sep 27, 2016)

---


----------



## Leota (Sep 27, 2016)

When people breed their dogs and they have *no idea what they're doing and don't know anything about genetics like STTTOOOOOOOPPPPP*


----------



## riummi (Sep 27, 2016)

ew i hate crying in front of you
if i ever do go through with it, i'll write a long letter blaming you and i hope you end up hating yourself 
i wanna try it but im afraid of getting an infection from it


----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2016)

My own mind.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 28, 2016)

my code keeps frustrating me


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 28, 2016)

today at school i saw my friend have self-harm cuts on her arm.. someone asked her and she said it was pen. there were a few pen lines, but most I'm positive are cuts. She even said the other day she got a "new cat".. at least i'm not alone anymore


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 28, 2016)

go managers who really shouldn't be managing gos. honey if you don't even have your own laptop please don't take on such a big responsibility?? not to mention the fact that ur still taking on new ones when ur laptop is broken lmao


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 28, 2016)

my brother can get away with anything and they still laugh as if things never happened


----------



## Dim (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm done **** this bull**** *flips table over*


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

****ing minesweeper games worst game in history aahh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 28, 2016)

I have two exams tomorrow and I'm feeling pretty eh about them. I should have studied over the weekend because this week I was so mentally exhausted that I pretty much have to cram most of the material in my head today.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 28, 2016)

i hate it when people assume your life is all great and everything because most likely it isnt


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Sep 28, 2016)

Torn...
Can I really do that?...
Am I ready?....


----------



## Chicha (Sep 28, 2016)

Beyond stressed out.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

mom just stop is2g i'm gonna hit you any second now..

also man i want booze


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 28, 2016)

why no one want to buy my cookies today


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 28, 2016)

i'm gonna pass out even though i should have used this half day to my advantage and got started on projects. son of a *****


----------



## namiieco (Sep 28, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> why no one want to buy my cookies today



I'd buy some


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 28, 2016)

Utarara said:


> I'd buy some



that be nice but so sad we dont see each other in our real life

sadly today i have only sell 1 cookie


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

someone buy my red carnations ,o


----------



## boujee (Sep 28, 2016)

siblings with no backbone
We sat out here for three hours in the cold because you're afraid to call your mom to open the door 
Then when I asked could I do it nooooo like wtf


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 28, 2016)

I ate so much food my bowel is about to expload


----------



## hestu (Sep 28, 2016)

i have to leave soon for a three hour lecture and i can't miss it but i feel like i'm gonna throw up??? agh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

i want apple pie or popcorn yarr


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm tired and grumpy as hell.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 28, 2016)

Why is HE giving me mix feeling
We already talk but he just changing emotions but then he back to his regular self....


----------



## jiny (Sep 28, 2016)

you know your own family hates you when your parents call you a stupid b**** 50 times in a row


----------



## Daydream (Sep 28, 2016)

Why is it so complicated


----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2016)

kianli said:


> you know your own family hates you when your parents call you a stupid b**** 50 times in a row



That's awful!  Sorry to hear that!


----------



## riummi (Sep 28, 2016)

my mom says I can only apply to 4 colleges but that's way too little for me ;; I bet I'll get rejected by all of them 
everyone else I know is going to be applying to 6 or more


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 28, 2016)

well **** i got P.E. for next school quarter


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 28, 2016)

I really want a cute Halloween art commission...


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 29, 2016)

I KEEP BURNING MYSELF LMAO


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

tense neck/head ugh lol i need massage

also so cold here


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Sep 29, 2016)

i can't find my psychology homework anywhere, and i'm worried i'll have to do it all over again..


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 29, 2016)

...-sigh-  when in the future I'm gonna study what I want but other people tell me to stay where I'm suffering because it be better
What they know about my life... now crying in the class because I yell at them saying I study what I want


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 29, 2016)

When someone want to be heard it's the only time anyone will ignore because the one who wants to be heard it's crying


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 29, 2016)

If people don't listen to critique or draw the exact same pose over and over they shouldn't whine about not having the skills


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 29, 2016)

I hate this week. HATE it. I studied hours this week for these exams making up study guides and I feel "eh" on both of them result wise. Now I've gotta complete two more assignments and I am mentally burnt out. I really don't want to work on anything else.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

k i really need a new mouse now what is this ****....


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2016)

boi is so cute yet i only have one class with him whyyyy it was like that last year. he's so nice & chill UFH he's soooo cuteee too! he always gives me high five (his hand is always SO soft) or holds my shoulders (<33) or pats me on my back <33333 ugghh lovee

- - - Post Merge - - -

does he like me???


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2016)

nuuu gotta take the sat again this weekend
tbh i think i'll get a lower score lol


----------



## Kanaa (Sep 29, 2016)

^ mphgfd good luck riu!! i think u will get a higher score!! 

i feel very sad;; i hate mood swings T__T


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't like to be in silent calls but it's inevitable. >.<


----------



## Locket (Sep 30, 2016)

12 pages of homework

Do you guys even realize I have a LIFE?


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2016)

Ahh I really just wanna be blunt and ask but uh I think I'm friendzoned again LOL
I don't want it to be weird anyways...


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

Hopefully we can catch eachother online at the weekend
I don't wanna be so much trouble and hold it out for too long tho 
Also it's cold at 7am so I'm going back to bed now ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Locket said:


> 12 pages of homework
> 
> Do you guys even realize I have a LIFE?


Ah good luck.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kianli said:


> boi is so cute yet i only have one class with him whyyyy it was like that last year. he's so nice & chill UFH he's soooo cuteee too! he always gives me high five (his hand is always SO soft) or holds my shoulders (<33) or pats me on my back <33333 ugghh lovee
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> does he like me???


Maybe ^^


----------



## Dim (Sep 30, 2016)

When you have someone at home who is constantly a ****ing dick 24/7. -___- I can't wait for my older brothers to come home from college than I won't have to deal with my other one is on his man period everyday lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2016)

i love how it's gonna take like an hour to get there now stupid trains and **** but i have no idea how you take bus there plus if i get a streetpass hits it's okay lmaoo i guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2016)

also i so need a new mouse bc these drivers are wonky it keeps making connect/disconnect souns and hardly moving at times.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 30, 2016)

Finished my two back to back exams I studied for on Thursday, now I have to submit 3 assignments by the end of the week. I'm just like built up with rage right now because I haven't relaxed much at all this week. I'm finishing these *today*.


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 30, 2016)

staying home from school bc im sick.. I had 2 tests today..


Oops we had a quarter project in Advanced English and it'e due monday. I have to:
Read a 275 page book
make a trifold with 3 events with notes about it and why

To stay in the class I have to have a C or higher by the end of the quarter
BACK TO HOMESCHOOL PLEASE wait i need a social life


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> staying home from school bc im sick.. I had 2 tests today..
> 
> 
> Oops we had a quarter project in Advanced English and it'e due monday. I have to:
> ...



i wish i was homeschooled but i may end up regretting it but if i go back to school ill miss homeschooling.. what am i


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 30, 2016)

there seems to be an "eat my ***" tag on the Looking for/Trading/Buying thread in the Villager trading plaza lmao


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2016)

I hate when my friend responds my texts with "Oh" or "Cool" or "Ig" like wtf?


----------



## Dim (Oct 1, 2016)

I've been plot reseting for days now and I STILL CAN'T GET THE PLOT I WANT! 
 -_______-


----------



## maekii (Oct 1, 2016)

I want to sleep, but I can't because my heart is aching and I feel like crying.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 1, 2016)

its annoying how far away she is from me


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2016)

come on monday!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have to play at a football game & my exxxxxxxxxxxx crush will be there fml we both hate each other anyways


----------



## maekii (Oct 1, 2016)

Crying at 2 AM was fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2016)

way to act like a total d-bag. but i guess it was all planned eh? go apologize now or i'll have your teeth pulled out next time.


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 1, 2016)

I can't find anyone willing to take a Halloween commission and it's making my depression so much worse.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 1, 2016)

.... I have so much mix feelings
I Don't know which one to follow


----------



## riummi (Oct 2, 2016)

^SAME
I'm really bored


----------



## Limon (Oct 2, 2016)

my own motivation to get work done


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 2, 2016)

why am i seeing 2009 memes?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 2, 2016)

We have two bands playing at work, and where I sit I can hear both, they're vibrating my brain. Glad one of them is almost done playing but then everyone from that building will flood over here...


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2016)

I was expecting a package tomorrow but it's a public holiday :'(


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 2, 2016)

Heyden said:


> I was expecting a package tomorrow but it's a public holiday :'(



I know that same feel  it happened to me with Happy Home Designer. Pre-ordered it and they wouldn't deliver on the weekend so I was supposed to get it Monday, got it Tuesday. 4 days late.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

I need to buy a new mouse rip wallet


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 2, 2016)

IT SURE WOULD BE NICE IF YOU ACTUALLY HAD THE RIGHT DRIVER ON YOUR OFFICIAL WEBSITE

ugh i have to find the disc somewhere, wherever that is.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

My mom being the largest hypocrite ever..

"Like hey I can't get you food but I can buy like $70 tops" .. uhh right.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 2, 2016)

Studies long hours for Accounting II exam. Gets a 64.5/100 on it. **** you. This class isn't even going to be part of my major in the slightest. Why am I required to take it after I already got the first one over with? These classes are not going so well this semester.


----------



## riummi (Oct 2, 2016)

The signs are all there but I still can't be sure :T


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2016)

can time go any slower


----------



## Koden (Oct 2, 2016)

when claudia buys you a candle that goes to waste in three days. stop making candles awful )


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 2, 2016)

Every time I request an artist they mysteriously disappear... I realize it's a request and you don't _have_ to do it but you gave me your word that you would. If something comes up tell me instead of vanishing.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 2, 2016)

i have so many tests coming up this week and the PSAT is coming up too

also I'm not sure why but I have 70% participation in this class even tho I'm pretty sure I've raised my hand more times than a lot of other students who have a higher percentage in that area??


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 2, 2016)

double post


----------



## spookycipher (Oct 2, 2016)

EVERYONE IN MY FAMILY ASSUMING IM GOING WITH A BOY TO HOMECOMING AND SAYING INDIRECTLY THAT THEY DONT WANT ME 2 GO WITH A GIRL...................... IT'S FINE????


----------



## Limon (Oct 2, 2016)

I have no friends to play Overwatch with.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

So lol you have phone times if you need meds and stuff but how abt actually calling you for getting a time wtf??


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 3, 2016)

All my pencils are breaking when I sharpen them


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> All my pencils are breaking when I sharpen them



That why I use those refillable lead mechanic ones, I despise regular pencils unless it's drawing and you need special effects or stuff.

Anyways lol why do the police office open so late fff I have other things to do


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

I have a stomachache and all what my cat it's doing its bugging me


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm getting so depressed it's getting hard to smile....
I don't want people asking me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 3, 2016)

Want to go to sleep but I can't stop sneezing


----------



## Heyden (Oct 3, 2016)

DONT READ CREEPY CLOWN SIGHTING STORIES ON REDDIT AT 1AM


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 3, 2016)

ugh I hate it when people lowkey brag a lot of times then get mad when someone's pissed at them for bragging too much


----------



## namiieco (Oct 3, 2016)

I feel like it's been so hard for me to make TBT lately, when I actually need it ;~;


----------



## namiieco (Oct 3, 2016)

I can't help but be envious of this girl
https://www.instagram.com/hedyweddy/?hl=en
Shes beautiful, great at art, so many friends


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

rip wallet.

also man gg finding my way there


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

Nobody see my depression and that how I like to keep it
It's So sad


----------



## mintellect (Oct 3, 2016)

The p(rocr)a(sination)c is baaaack
G(allons of)ho(mework)sts chomping at his feet


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2016)

my neck has given up supporting my head as a bad job


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 3, 2016)

@me why tf am i like this............,...

- - - Post Merge - - -

so much is bothering em an its bothering me even more that stuff is borthering me


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2016)

im so sad


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 3, 2016)

> feels bad
> burdens other people with problems and makes them feel bad too probably
> feels bad x100 more


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm so confused I hate this 
Stop being so confusing ok
It's like everyone is out to toy with my emotions  STAHP


----------



## Dim (Oct 3, 2016)

too tired to follow my doctor's instructions


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2016)

why


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 3, 2016)

tonight is just bad lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

im easy to forget and hard to love

i feel like tbt isnt the place i should be like venting abt stuff though lmao


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm happy I'm finally getting a haircut but I'm irritated that I don't have any photo of me to show so that they can get an idea on how to cut my hair. I usually just show them my old school ID picture but one of my old friends has it/lost it. I'm not really good at describing things to people. I also can't stand the way freshly cut hair looks like so I'm going to have to deal with that for a week or two.


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2016)

look I didn't ask you to get in between my problems so don't say that I should be thanking you
They only agree with you because you're nagging them lol
and I just don't understand my teacher - my friends and I are getting 7-11/15 on "easy" assignments and we have no idea why?
like what in the f-ck do you want - stop saying "it should only take 30 min" if you're expecting a whole damn essay


----------



## seliph (Oct 3, 2016)

It's been 5 days since my last blood test and I still haven't gotten a call about it and I'm getting antsy. Idk if they don't work weekends or what but please.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 3, 2016)

goddamn back pain


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm sleepy and bored


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2016)

he likes someone else! im just going to back off a bit & just like him as a friend. no depression needed bc im NOT going to obsess over this guy it gets in the way of everything else going on


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 4, 2016)

people's stupidity
and also the fact that i have to sleep but i don't want to because i napped earlier lol


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2016)

I keep feeling sad 
I wish joy pills were real


----------



## Bowie (Oct 4, 2016)

I've spent the last few days making graphics and writing concepts and rules for two role-plays, and I only have one participant among both of 'em. Can't help but feel like I've wasted my time.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 4, 2016)

man, those pancakes i made were terrible, thats what i get for making a recipe on the fly


----------



## Heyden (Oct 4, 2016)

went to the mall to pick up a package from the post office bc i was in the shower earlier this morning and missed the doorstep delivery BUT THEY CLOSED 20 MINS EARLY


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm suffering a terrible cold!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

Heyden said:


> went to the mall to pick up a package from the post office bc i was in the shower earlier this morning and missed the doorstep delivery BUT THEY CLOSED 20 MINS EARLY



Ugh god I hate when they do this or just claim no one was home if you're expecting a package like.. bruh just no. But yeah our postal service is really bad since some years back when they sold it out. That's why I was very hesitant for picking the prize pack things like, it'd probably never get here. 

I guess I was lucky when I bought those game LE's before and they actually bothered to drive it out as they should have.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and yeah I called these psychiatrist people to see if I could book a time because their page says literally, yeah you are free to call us without being to an actual clinic for it. So I finally get through to them after some minutes of "beep thanks for waiting beep" around and then the lady at the counter actually tells me I need to go to a clinic psychologist person from start, dude what the actual ****? /tablerageflip


----------



## Peter (Oct 4, 2016)

4 days after it should have arrived I am still waiting for my parcel to be delivered...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm so tired


----------



## Aquari (Oct 4, 2016)

this person's taking forever to respond, hurry up already i want to sleep already


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

gg answering your emails really i could use some help ...


----------



## Heyden (Oct 4, 2016)

in a conversation i cant escape hELP


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 4, 2016)

The 2 hateful professor I have this trimester
Are just the most boring ever
With the "blah blah blah"


----------



## Heyden (Oct 4, 2016)

the wind is rattling the flimsy door which seperates the deck and stairs to the yard aND I CANT SLEEP


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

Can that stupid sp mansion/monster manor stop crashing every ****ing single time i actually get streetpass hits? ****ing nintendo buggers


----------



## Crash (Oct 4, 2016)

got a callback for a job, which is great news, but i absolutely hate making phone calls. the anxiety is already eating me alive


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 4, 2016)

My apple collectibles are mad at me because of how not all of them could be in my sidebar at once. Since when did collectibles get mad at their owners?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> My apple collectibles are mad at me because of how not all of them could be in my sidebar at once. Since when did collectibles get mad at their owners?



Since you invented their life forms.

Also ugh stupid bureaucracy here i s2g


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 4, 2016)

Teachers that yell at people for not understanding what they mean. Like what the heck, why are you yelling? Some people just have a hard time understanding things about camera's and lights and all that. We just started that class two months ago, give us a chance, please.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 4, 2016)

You have no idea how much it hurts me when you do that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh I just want to punch something


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 4, 2016)

You know what bothers me? Nobody finds me funny (And yes that was supposed to be a little bit funny because people like it when I'm in pain, even my cat)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 4, 2016)

trying to make a qr code for new leaf its hard :/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

AAAAAH SINCE WHEN DID THEY AIR THAT DOCUMENTARY DAMN SNEAKY TV CHANNEL

k they put it up online i gotta watch this **** now


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Oct 4, 2016)

I ate a piece of hoagie that had tomato on it.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 4, 2016)

To cook something that you love...but in the future you hate it because it has turn so common
That it must be eaten once a week and no one will do it except me
Because it's only me that I know

-.- then learn how to do it


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2016)

people are threatening to bomb my school


----------



## Heyden (Oct 4, 2016)

i was going to eat the leftover malaysian takeaway from last night for breakfast but my mum already threw it away s m h


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2016)

I keep thinking about the ****ing clowns


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 4, 2016)

I hate my college
I want it to be November already
And the person who I tried to avoid less found me today -.-  
And she say I'm lost
To you I'm lost to myself I'm not!!!

I feel like I just have to listen to everyone but no one will hear my opinion


----------



## mintellect (Oct 4, 2016)

I don't want to go back to school tomorrow, even though it's only a 3 day school week this week and next week it still sucks as long as we don't have zero days off
Also I deleted and reinstalled this game because it was taking a long time to load and I thought something was wrong and now it's taking even LONGER to load oh wait there it goes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I really want a username change but I also want to buy a bunch a collectables


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

I think I made another user on here hate me, or at least dislike me. Sorry lol


----------



## Dim (Oct 4, 2016)

nothing much...


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 4, 2016)

I need to make signatures but I really don't have the time/motivation anymore... I want to just cancel but I've made these people wait so long already. ;-;


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 5, 2016)

ok so
i was chasing a cat n accidentally stepped in mud so my shoes got muddu. np right  ican just wash it off in th lake, my boots are water resistant !!! except they have a hole in them. n now my right sock is so ****ing wet im Dying

- - - Post Merge - - -

... if tht wasnt enough i just realized i forgot a pen . n im in math class. *** dis im not putting on my shoe again n ealking to my locker im Dead .


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 5, 2016)

I have to wake up at 6am and it's 2am.. I have to wake up for a drive that's 3 hours so I plan to sleep in the car or have lots of coffee haha but yea I'm moving so it's really stressful

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> I need to make signatures but I really don't have the time/motivation anymore... I want to just cancel but I've made these people wait so long already. ;-;



I was just going to say I love your signature before I read it and I'm sorry you should tell them it's too much for you now. Just do a couple a week or something if you actually want to


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

ranking up this single target class is sooo annoying luckily it's rank 9 already so i only need to get it to 10. i mean the class is good for solo stuff but ugh ranking those up aaah.

also sooo i need to call the clinic so they can get me a time at that place? wtf or maybe i should call my old psychologist but idek he might have stopped working caue he's kinda old i guess?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 5, 2016)

it's too cold to do anything aaa


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

random tum ache hurr durr.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 5, 2016)

So many problems


----------



## Heyden (Oct 5, 2016)

weird noises rip
i need a white noise machine


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 5, 2016)

My friends hate me 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also hate it when you do something wrong and someone totally overreacts and you say you're sorry over and over again and it's like WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME?! Especially teachers


----------



## Dim (Oct 5, 2016)

Sheila said:


> random tum ache hurr durr.


I've had this problem for the past couple of days :/


----------



## moonford (Oct 5, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> ok so
> i was chasing a cat n accidentally stepped in mud so my shoes got muddu. np right  ican just wash it off in th lake, my boots are water resistant !!! except they have a hole in them. n now my right sock is so ****ing wet im Dying
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I feel bad for that cat.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 5, 2016)

So I need to write about a school assignment from my past that was dissatisfying. I've been complaining about school and college assignments for years now this will be easy I thought. I can't think of a SINGLE one! What the **** is wrong with you brain? This is the only thing you're good at and you can't think of a single assignment?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 5, 2016)

WHATISTHISWHATISTHIS 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=954917514636861&id=765455376916410&__tn__=*s


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

Nox said:


> I've had this problem for the past couple of days :/



yeah idek probably bc my non menstrual bleeding due to bc pills though i guess or i ate something bad


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 5, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I feel bad for that cat.



I'm guessing that's what's bothering you, huh? It is sad though but my cat hates me and it hurts my feelings, everyday she just gives me that glare like she's just thinking _'Come here so I can add more scratches on your arm_'


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

mom stop being an ass for 2 seconds PLEASE.


----------



## Yamish (Oct 5, 2016)

home sick miss my family  i been away from my family for a long time now.


----------



## jiny (Oct 5, 2016)

aggggggggg he's so cute fml

 
he put his hand out & I put my hand on his... he held his hand over mine asflgm it was so cute i-


----------



## mintellect (Oct 5, 2016)

I love you mom but why do you have to be homophobic


----------



## Squidward (Oct 5, 2016)

When I was waiting for the Bruce Springsteen concert with my family my uncle kept telling me homophobic and racist things for about 20 minutes without any apparent reason...


----------



## riummi (Oct 5, 2016)

When freshmen get more romance in their lives than you do haha
Also I wonder what couples will form now that its near formal


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 5, 2016)

Le'mme get this straight:
-You are in Tumblr the whooooole day
-You post pics on FB with phrases on English
-You fail a basic english test

...

(((mental colapse intensifies)))


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm so tired of people not understanding me(namely, my mom). Kinda makes me wish I had a .22.


----------



## N a t (Oct 5, 2016)

I want to ask them why, but they probably won't tell me. I'm trying really hard to move on, but it's like cold turkey for me. I feel like I actually need them right now, in order to feel okay, and they won't have anything to do with me. I don't even know why. No closure, no final argument, or conflict. They just cut all contact, and after all we've been through, it's killing me.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a headache


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 6, 2016)

Getting a haircut tomorrow but I'm not really sure how I want to cut it. I don't know, I think I'll just show them a picture and ask for suggestions on else what to do with it/what else looks good with my face type.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Mom go suck a duck or try to be understanding as well since this is partly yours, partly dad's fault anyways. Tbh you should really pay half of it but at least I have some respect for your economy. Or do I, since you buy expensive clothes all the time?

Also need to call or go down to the clinic today, bleh.


----------



## seliph (Oct 6, 2016)

I spent hours thinking there was something wrong with my google chrome since I was getting blackscreened but turns out it was just an issue with the theme I was using I'm so mad I'm so tired goodbye earth


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 6, 2016)

So many classes I don't care about and yet people want me to care


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm so tired of my classes this semester. I study for the Accounting II for hours and I get a 64.5% (class average 75.96%). I study for hours for Supply Chain Analysis and get a 65% (class average 73%). My professors don't match up with their study guides for the exams and it sucks.



nvll said:


> I spent hours thinking there was something wrong with my google chrome since I was getting blackscreened but turns out it was just an issue with the theme I was using I'm so mad I'm so tired goodbye earth



I had something similar. I spent hours thinking my phone had a huge battery issue or the power button was stuck because it kept turning off at the lock screen every time I turned it on. I realized it happened my phone was at a severely low battery percentage and all I needed to do was charge it...


----------



## Squidward (Oct 6, 2016)

People here are so edgy ow


----------



## N a t (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm waiting for an answer that I will likely never receive.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

i just want like crisps and idek fanta or something rn


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 6, 2016)

I still keep doing it
And there no reason
But this time I heard but couldn't do nothing


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

mom can you go suck a duck ..now pls


----------



## riummi (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm upset and its my fault


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 6, 2016)

Some people aren't counting fast enough for me to crush a satisfying high number.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> Some people aren't counting fast enough for me to crush a satisfying high number.



That reminds me. On the old what's bothering you thread (the one that got closed down), I complained that Prof Gallows reset the counter when we got up to 715 or something. We were busy counting, but it just got ruined.

Yeah, I'm still mad about it, and it's been almost two years.

What's even worse is when Tina reset the count after 1,690. I know the rules says not to complain about another member, but resetting our counter, that's some serious damage.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> Some people aren't counting fast enough for me to crush a satisfying high number.



stop going there then

bam ?problem solved


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> Some people aren't counting fast enough for me to crush a satisfying high number.



Oh really.... I wonder why im being sarcastic 

Maybe because you restared so many time it got bored


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 6, 2016)

So there's this girl at school who's kinda scene/emo ish who's in a group of friends like that and just hearing her talk and stuff she seems like a funny and nice person to be around but I don't wanna be weird? Like she was sitting in front of me today at the assembly and we talked about like something really random n stuff. Her and her friends are into anime and stuff so we have that in common + memes but overall I WANNA BE FRIENDS BUT NOT SEEM WEIRD LMAO


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 6, 2016)

my guide to newcomers thread got closed


----------



## jiny (Oct 6, 2016)

Random toothache

It hurts like hell


----------



## dankity (Oct 6, 2016)

k-pop stans


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 6, 2016)

i miss izzy


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 6, 2016)

these stupid people in math thought i was horrible with technology
sorry, but "the box at the right" is incredibly vague. if you want it to be fullscreen, say MAXIMIZE. don't they teach that in elementary?


----------



## jiny (Oct 6, 2016)

dankity said:


> k-pop stans


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 6, 2016)

I have two tests to study for and an outline and annotations all due tomorrow

plus my APUSH teacher expects us to finish all of our assigned outlines over the weekend like he thinks his class is the only class we have??


----------



## riummi (Oct 6, 2016)

why can't you just explain it so that there aren't any mixed meanings 
Just state your point - it's _that_ easy 
though I'm sure its a joke or smt


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 6, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Oh really.... I wonder why



Same


----------



## maekii (Oct 6, 2016)

All I'm good for is being annoying.


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 6, 2016)

Feeling weird today.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 6, 2016)

my cold is getting worse my ears hurt and my throat is sore


----------



## Aquari (Oct 6, 2016)

im eating way to much


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 6, 2016)

me


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 6, 2016)

Death..


----------



## riummi (Oct 7, 2016)

Was reading some news stories - some people are so disgusting


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 7, 2016)

i honestly like just want to die lol i'm so bad at everything and it's so ****ing annoying and i just let everyone down and everyone criticizes me i really just don't even know why i bother to try to do anything to be honest because i just suck at everything on this planet!!
and i really want to snap out on like 2 people atm but i'm gonna hold back bc lol


----------



## Cascade (Oct 7, 2016)

this coming hurricane.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

Do people even know what a metaphore is anymore? You block out anything deemed "unusual" to hide away from a truth.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm really dizzy and nauseous.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 7, 2016)

My hands are yellow from turmeric powder and I can't wash it off!


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2016)

Why do they have to be such *******s to him on his Birthday? Why do they ALWAYS have to be such *******s! -_____-


----------



## N a t (Oct 7, 2016)

I wanna hate you but I can't.


----------



## Daydream (Oct 7, 2016)

Boss, can I just lay on my bed for the whole day, pleaaase


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 7, 2016)

Here come the long sleeves in Arizona


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 7, 2016)

I hate getting sick


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2016)

I think I damaged my right ear by straining myself too much mentally!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2016)

I wish I can disable the following things:

Crashing bug
Lags when posting
Browser hijacking ads
Errors in connection

All of these have gotten irritating too much. But I can't disable problems that occur naturally.


----------



## riummi (Oct 7, 2016)

The people next to me in my class keep flirting and it's annoying :c


----------



## namiieco (Oct 7, 2016)

I really want a avatar extension but I also want the animated one but they're both of expensive omg rip


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2016)

Why i have 9 tabs open omg

Why 2 are a buzzfeed video , 1 is TBT , 1 is MEGA and the rest are dank "MAYMAYS"?


----------



## moonford (Oct 7, 2016)

My strained neck and shoulder.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 7, 2016)

My sister drew Bunston, but unfortunately, she emulated the official artstyle. That makes him look weird.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2016)

I hope I never see a clown...come on people, clowns are supposed to be comic entertainers (in real life at least), not killers....


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 7, 2016)

fEELINGs


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 7, 2016)

I have to do this call my teachers google number and say stuff in French for my French class tonight and Idk how to pronounce most of the words :T


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 7, 2016)

Starting to regret my haircut.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I just saw a wasp pop out of nowhere in my living room.


----------



## Daydream (Oct 7, 2016)

Bruno Mars' new song is... Horrible


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 7, 2016)

dont you love it when you thought clowns were an USA-Only thing and we were safe by living next to USA but turns out its already in your city? *cries*


wait a minute this ****ers are here since 2013...oh


----------



## moonford (Oct 7, 2016)

Idubbzs hairline


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

I got an inf. yesterday and today for posting innapropriate memes on the internet *sigh* too child catered


----------



## N a t (Oct 7, 2016)

I never got that answer lol


----------



## Aquari (Oct 7, 2016)

the fact that i would get over 16k if i sold ALL my collectibles but im too attached to them ;-;


----------



## Daydream (Oct 7, 2016)

24 working hours, they said... LIARS


----------



## riummi (Oct 7, 2016)

The server is rly cute
I wanna see him again LOL ( ˘ ?˘)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

People who have no respect for other's privacy. People who talk too much. People who give information that wasn't needed. People who are too busy bumping their gums to realize that I said not to f**king talk about it.


----------



## vel (Oct 7, 2016)

i. have. hw.


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2016)

i have to get a root canal wtf


----------



## vel (Oct 7, 2016)

I LIKE CHRISTMAS MUSIC PLS STOP TELLING ME TO TURN IT OFF


----------



## riummi (Oct 8, 2016)

I wanna say smt but I probably shouldn't


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2016)

I feel like I've been a horrible friend to these people who acknowledge me as their best.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 8, 2016)

My throat hurts


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 8, 2016)

Just because a gallery only shows anime style art does not mean the artist didn't practice drawing with real life references/realism 
dont be a shallow, narrow-minded douche and discourage aspiring artists
tyvm


----------



## aericell (Oct 8, 2016)

i can never get excited for things!! every time i make plans someone doesn't/can't follow through


----------



## riummi (Oct 8, 2016)

God damn it 
Wtf kinda lame responses are those GOD
Everything is making my trust issues worse now


----------



## seliph (Oct 8, 2016)

Been over a week and still no blood test results and i feel real dizzy and cold


----------



## moonford (Oct 8, 2016)

Apparently everybody is Brendon Urie. : P


----------



## tae (Oct 8, 2016)

i still don't feel good..


----------



## moonford (Oct 8, 2016)

Myself, I say one thing and do another. 

Trying to not be annoying anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> i still don't feel good..



Get well soon. c:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

My nose is stuffy


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm sick and yet I still have to go to my classes


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2016)

he likes someone else but I still like him!!!!!!!!!!

how am i supposed to do this


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm really sick that I can't do much 
-sigh- why I'm here


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2016)

i need painkillers hurr


----------



## namiieco (Oct 8, 2016)

gah i need to calm down and stop using all my tbt i must not forget i owe someone!


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 8, 2016)

I feel the need to study bc I didn't finish my to-do-list for the day but my head hurts a lot


----------



## tae (Oct 8, 2016)

i feel like i'm more of a danger to myself on this medication than before i was even on medication..


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 8, 2016)

seems my friend got grounded 

all this time i thought he was ignoring me oops


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 8, 2016)

So much pain


----------



## maekii (Oct 8, 2016)

I should just keep quiet.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 8, 2016)

so I finished studying and I don't feel guilty anymore
but it's 4 am and I'm not sleepy ugh


----------



## riummi (Oct 8, 2016)

I think I ruined something :T
Eh what's new


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2016)

minesweeper games, pls go die


----------



## Dim (Oct 8, 2016)

I wanna see Billy & Mandy and Ed Edd n Eddy halloween special but CN is probably not going to bother showing them


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 8, 2016)

Am I good enough for you?


----------



## KazuichiAlex (Oct 8, 2016)

Love this thread! Anyone can express themselves freely without problems and this is something that everyone needs 
Btw, many things annoy me, but right now I'm quiet cause it's saturday yeaaah


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

A certain someone not showing up to pick their stuff up for like the fifth time


----------



## Dim (Oct 8, 2016)

I feel so gloomy and scared for my life and idk why. During this time of year I always get like this. wtf is wrong wigh me lol


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2016)

TOOTH HURTS SO MUCH

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't even chew because it hurts so much to bite down

- - - Post Merge - - -

K M S i just want to die why do dentists have to be closed on weekends!!!! I have to suffer for 2 more days because I have to go to a stupid band performance on monday

I'm crying in pain rn it hurts that bad


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 9, 2016)

I literally spent months neglecting myself to make sure you stayed alive, but yeah, I'm selfish and lazy.* Of course*.


----------



## N a t (Oct 9, 2016)

I finally got my answer. And it's a terrible one, but painfully true. I've come to realize that I just keep suffering because of my own stupid mistakes, and that I'm blind. I actually hate myself now, more then I hate you.


----------



## riummi (Oct 9, 2016)

I want a clear answer but you ain't givin me one so stfu


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 9, 2016)

So sick I dint ate nothing today just went sleeping and waking up at 3am


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

need to sell this skin on FR no one wanna buy hurr


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 9, 2016)

I hate it when my parents buy me clothes because a lot of time they'll get me something in the wrong size or something I don't like. I wish they'd at least send me a pic to see if I'll like so that they won't be mad when they find out I don't like it.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 9, 2016)

I hate my stomachache


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 9, 2016)

I want to cuddle my toys while I cry but I don't want to get my tears on them


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 9, 2016)

I can taste the metal can this coconut milk was in and the metal taste reminds me too much of spam.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 9, 2016)

THE NEW BTS MV CAME OUT I AM NOT OK


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 9, 2016)

tfw your mom thinks she's going to hurt you by calling you "weird" :y


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

Jetix said:


> tfw your mom thinks she's going to hurt you by calling you "weird" :y



lol what mate.

also yeah fine dad i can give you a chance to prove that you are nice but heck show me some respect and that i'm _not_ available 24*7


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't like studying on Sunday.


----------



## vel (Oct 9, 2016)

i should have done my hw


----------



## N a t (Oct 9, 2016)

It's one thing to use me, but you used all of us. I hope you burn.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2016)

Zomby Gaga is only gonna be available in online stores.


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2016)

pain


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 9, 2016)

JIN KISSED TAE JIN KISSED TAE


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

so cold here and they refuse to put on the heaters >>


----------



## boujee (Oct 9, 2016)

aha whenever I'm in a live stream the convo always goes straight to porn or about hentai like holy *** the art community is weird
I just want my art, not what youkai watch character is the most hottest


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 9, 2016)

Nobody likes my characters so I never get art. :)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

there is a starmap skin for faes kms .-.


----------



## seliph (Oct 9, 2016)

Can straight women please stop fetishizing and "fangirling" over boys loving boys. Please.


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

can someone fall in love with me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 9, 2016)

Why do I have to eat


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2016)

I hate how you act you've known him longer than I have


----------



## Licorice (Oct 9, 2016)

i broke a nail yesterday and so i had to trim the rest of them to match. 

:l


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2016)

It hurts to eat but I'm so hungry


----------



## Heyden (Oct 9, 2016)

i have nothing to do


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 9, 2016)

I need to study... Listening lessons, learning things and getting good marks was easy in high school but dude, how can one actually study? I need an Ikea tutorial on this. And as quick as possible, entrance exams are nigh.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 9, 2016)

too many scars
ugh I don't want to have to dress with other people


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2016)

GameFAQs. The guides are fine, but the forums are just terrible.


----------



## Believe (Oct 9, 2016)

im gonna vent here

1. im so sick of gaining weight why do I have to eat

2. why do you hate on people for absolutely no reason? girls hating girls for stupid, petty, jealous reasons is my biggest pet peeve. If you're going to hate someone, hate them for being a bad person or being manipulative or selfish or SOMETHING LEGITIMATE. Jesus Christ, idiotic people with irrational hate like you are the reason why bad things happen in this world.

3. Shut up and enjoy what you have. Stop going around asking for more, it's annoying as ****.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 9, 2016)

i miss you
i miss _you_
i miss *you*
i miss you
i miss you all


----------



## riummi (Oct 9, 2016)

I wish everyone one was more honest


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 9, 2016)

im nuts


----------



## seliph (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm tired I don't want tomorrow to happen


----------



## Aquari (Oct 9, 2016)

why is he wasting my time with cheap ****?


----------



## SlaughterShy (Oct 10, 2016)

the presidential election


----------



## Heyden (Oct 10, 2016)

my mum found out i actually had school today asdfghjklkjhgfdsa


----------



## Seroja (Oct 10, 2016)

went over my otoge budget


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 10, 2016)

i just realized im desperate for a boyfriend c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Believe said:


> im gonna vent here
> 
> 1. im so sick of gaining weight why do I have to eat
> 
> ...



2.You know , , acc alot of these kind of *****es are selfish and manipulative so there you go lmao


----------



## hestu (Oct 10, 2016)

i have an exam tomorrow that i am not ready for even a little and i am panicking so hard


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

crap i think i have an infection


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm such an idiot 
I have nothing to really be sad about and yet I feel like crying 
I wish I could say that I feel the same - I dont think it's ever gonna be possible for me to know what it feels like. Maybe I'm just asking for too much? But sometimes its like you dont care 
Something just feels empty


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 10, 2016)

The most active Trump thread doesn't have enough apple tags (and how much apples hate Trump). I wish there were more.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

ahh hurry up and put those things up nowwwwwww ahh :0

also totally need to "play" through my steam library at least those games with cards i can leave on ahah


----------



## Capeet (Oct 10, 2016)

School is going to be **** these next months. I feel horrible.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> School is going to be **** these next months. I feel horrible.



good morning :0  kinda glad i'm not at uni atm even though i kinda wish bc dolares lol


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 10, 2016)

it is too cold  im Dead like im wearing two thick sweaters and im still cold ,....,... @ swedish weather y


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> it is too cold  im Dead like im wearing two thick sweaters and im still cold ,....,... @ swedish weather y



ikr and here they refuse to put on the heaters until it's like -20 C ugh....

i'm freezing so bad ah


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 10, 2016)

I want to give you both hugs to warm you up


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

thanks man <3

also artist's block truckers i wanna draw this ting but it's looking weird af.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 10, 2016)

Omg is someone drunk outside of my house at Monday at 6am yo?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

still cold as hell here aaah and i really need to go outside, gah.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

hungryyyy


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2016)

A baby centipede just crawled on my leg.


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

i have to drive an hour to get to school in a couple of hours. I'm too lazyyyyyyyy


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

kianli said:


> hungryyyy



I got food


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 10, 2016)

I took too much medicine...and have been throwing up all night and morning so far...yay.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

i failed my math test with a 58

i'll need tutorials noo


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 10, 2016)

Mother!!! I had the clean bed and you just decide to take all the blanket away from me and now it's more messy then what I was supposed to clean it -.-


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

i wanted to go to that game in 4 hours but my friends don't want to go


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

tfw u actually call him but nah voicemail gg dad


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 10, 2016)

Do you know how hard it is for someone with social anxiety to try to contribute to a group project where they're all friends and I don't know any of them. Not only that, the material is really difficult to understand so it makes it even more difficult to come up with something to contribute. I've had one other experience like this and it was awful. I don't know how I can relate to them other than disliking the professors teaching methods.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

kianli said:


> i wanted to go to that game in 4 hours but my friends don't want to go



well i guess i am going wtf


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

drama drama drama its always mixed feelings and drama drama drama


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

**** this is not what i wanted yeah i mean i had to call you bc mom was getting crazy but i swear if you call tomorrow when im busy you're not getting an answer


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

im dizzy and sick of this


----------



## mogyay (Oct 10, 2016)

group work


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 10, 2016)

Parents want me to go college tomorrow no matter how sick I am -.- I even went one with fever


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Parents want me to go college tomorrow no matter how sick I am -.- I even went one with fever



why don't you do it online


----------



## Romaki (Oct 10, 2016)

It's getting pretty cold and my mum is already getting sick, next few day will be busy. x_x


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

my "friend" is a ****ing liar

im a nuisance to all of my friends idk why they still hang out with me

probably bc they feel bad for me. they claim to be my friends but in reality they probably despise me i just want to die. kms


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

i hate when my mom calls me worthless


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

stay strong.. just stay strong


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 10, 2016)

Thunder


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 10, 2016)

dude ive been sick for 3 weeks and it just keeps getting worse orz


----------



## Aquari (Oct 10, 2016)

one of my plants has been a sprout for over 2 months now, i think its dead but it still looks alive, im thinking of throwing it away and planting a new one


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2016)

its so weird to see my previous upper classmen get in a relationship with another one of their old classmates
i've seen all ya'll guys' relationships at this point


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

i wanna see his face //-\\

also i want to get a french manicure again but when they start coming off my nails look ugly + they're sore the first day you get them


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2016)

I keep remembering the corpse I saw the other day and it makes me feel strange
rip hope they catch the person who ended your life


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 11, 2016)

Nobody else wants to attend my Apple Empire. I created that thread like a month ago. I always wanted to start a group, but my attempt failed.

I have to make a decision on whether I want to keep it running or cancel it. I'm not trying to advertise.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 11, 2016)

ive always wanted to exercise but ive never been able to find the motivation to do so


----------



## riummi (Oct 11, 2016)

It's like you dont even care so why should I?? 
Stop saying you care when you clearly dont go out of your way to show that you care


----------



## Dim (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm probably going to be the one handing out candy this year. I REALLY don't want to! It's bad enough I have to see those snot nose punks in my neighborhood. I don't wanna see them come at my door!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 11, 2016)

Also, I am getting sick of this punk on GameFAQs. He always makes me look like an intolerant jerk. Because of my conservative viewpoints and how I thought Bush was better than Obama, he's been trashing me, calling me names that sound like I'm intolerant, only looks at the bad side of me, and when I point out the parts that I am good, he says that I'm doing it all because of the trash he's sending me. He's basically making me look like an idiot. He also doesn't admit his guilt or bias, and makes excuses while keeping his bias against me. And he talks behind my back when I don't do it to him (except here on this thread).

I have to admit, while I am mature and responsible (and know what's acceptable on forums and what's not acceptable), I did fight him and used insults against him. I even went against my principles of kindness. And everytime I throw insults, he keeps arguing with me, trying to point out the bad of me that is not true. I still fight back. I may want to continue this because of how much of a jerk he is, but it's not worth fighting a troll who wastes his life on the internet, bullying people. I have much better stuff to do. Not only I ignored the rule "don't feed the trolls", but the way I fought him, that's NOT what apples do. Apples hate that. Moreover, after the fighting I engaged in, people are already viewing me negatively (even if they hate him more).

I am sorry for acting like this on another site, and I know I was wrong in fighting back. I should take a break from GameFAQs forums. In fact, part of the reason why I came back here was because of how I was having a bad time there last spring (and how I was facing a moral decline). When I returned to posting there, I couldn't forget how bad that forum is, and how bad that user is. I'm not the only one who's having trouble with him. He has argued with many people on that forum, sounding like a jerk. When he starts an argument, it gets extended to ruining the thread. I was only there for a few months, but he's been there for longer.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2016)

Just realized how little skills I have.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2016)

my parents. hurr durr nothing new eh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm so angry lately and I'm losing everyone but I don't know why


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2016)

ranking up those classes i s2g lol. good thing you can get one hour bonus thing each day..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't even like pizza anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2016)

this chicken pie is lit everywhere :|


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm so itchy


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 11, 2016)

y do my headphones keep breaking im ded


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2016)

jaw feels heavy


----------



## lars708 (Oct 11, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I'm so angry lately and I'm losing everyone but I don't know why



If you are talking about me and the others then you didn't lose anyone


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 11, 2016)

Being sick ... going to college hoping it will be peaceful
Nope -.-
Friend scare the hell out of me
Professor ignoring me not even asking if I feel fine
Writing to much. ..

Can't wait for the rest of my classes -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> why don't you do it online


They don't give online classes 
I don't live in the USA


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 11, 2016)

Working on the group project again today. At this point I'm just sitting there for a couple hours while they figure everything out because I'm lost and tired. I still feel bad about it, but I seriously don't know how I can contribute.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 11, 2016)

omg can people just shut up about the killer clowns around, no one cares


----------



## Aquari (Oct 11, 2016)

my back


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 11, 2016)

- Only 1 earbud works
- I'm living away from home
- This place where I'm living, has NO INTERNET RIPPPP
- My mom doesn't believe I'm bi on national "coming out" day 
- I feel like crap because Wynaut? 



Spoiler


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2016)

^ oy gl with coming out. i really need to but lol nah

ughh i like you again but you probably just see me as a friend


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 11, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> ^ oy gl with coming out. i really need to but lol nah
> 
> ughh i like you again but you probably just see me as a friend



What? "You probably just see me as a friend?" 

What?

Edit: Thank you for the luck wishes  I told her in grade 8, she was like "you're either attention seeking, a slut or both" 

Thanks mom


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't understand parents.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> What? "You probably just see me as a friend?"
> 
> What?


wasnt talking about you


lowkey cant take it anymore


----------



## Believe (Oct 11, 2016)

everything is just pissing me off lately


----------



## Emi_C (Oct 11, 2016)

school is too judgemental for me n my trans bf to fully come out so its kinda bothering me that we cant even hold hands without being paranoid about being bullied or smth. this group of people have already been interrogating us about it. i mean like its sixth form, cmon guys, lets be mature ://


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2016)

why does he suddenly care about everything im doing now? he obviously didn't care last year, what happened this year to make him suddenly care..


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Oct 11, 2016)

lowkey tired of making signatures and stuff and running my shop but i've come so far
and i feel the need to complete these orders but i just want to avoid all responsibilities

and senior year of high school is hella hard and i wanna quit


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2016)

all I have to do is switch my math & science periods so I can get lunch with all of my buddies and #j

But I can't... "it's too late" lmfao my ass


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 11, 2016)

I can't handle these nightmares every damn night.


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't think I'm ever gonna be able to finish those orders.


----------



## Tracer (Oct 11, 2016)

I need to start working out again, but my laziness says no thank you


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 11, 2016)

I was sick and absent from school last monday and my dad forgot to excuse my absence so now I'm assigned saturday school for 4 hours. It starts at 8 am.
I was also planning a birthday party on that weekend too, so i guess I'm kinda miffed right now


----------



## N a t (Oct 11, 2016)

My diet has crashed. I haven't been gaining weight (thank god) since I basically stopped dieting, but I haven't been losing like I was. I need to get back in the swing of things :/


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 11, 2016)

I was drinking root beer and a drop of it flew into my nostril


----------



## Aquari (Oct 12, 2016)

when you download a drawing software because you dont want to use MS paint, but everything you draw looks like it came from MS paint, ;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 12, 2016)

its funny how i said when 2016 started i was gonna gain weight and you would see me eating alot but now i eat such a misery :-D

i guess im always gonna be a human stick ;///;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2016)

I was still fighting that one troll on GameFAQs. This time, I really need to stay off.

In just within the past three days, I got four moderations on GameFAQs (three of them being point-loss moderations). That's exactly how many warnings/infractions on Bell Tree I ever got since the day I joined (the last one being over a year ago). Yes, that's how bad the troll was. I fought that much to where I got that many. I know it's my fault, but the way he responds to conservative posts is extreme to where I can't even stomach it.

Why do I behave better here and not on GameFAQs? I'll explain why if you really want to know. The way I acted there in the past three days is not what you would normally see from me.


----------



## Seroja (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm such a useless piece of crap. pull yourself together!


----------



## Heyden (Oct 12, 2016)

CANADA NOT AMERICA


----------



## Elov (Oct 12, 2016)

It's hot in the room, I'm being spooned, and I'm trapped underneath the blankets. It's a triple whammy. Body heat + hot room temp + blankets. I'm dying. Oh and I have school tomorrow. ****


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 12, 2016)

lars708 said:


> If you are talking about me and the others then you didn't lose anyone



I wasn't meaning you guys <3


----------



## vogelbiene (Oct 12, 2016)

im so angry omg
I was plot resetting Freya and then I accidentally started the game as my mayor so now freaking her house is in a horrible spot 
I'm actually gonna kill this game


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 12, 2016)

My house is so cold


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 12, 2016)

i have things i have to do but my no. 1 priority is to go tf home and sleep all afternoon bc i cant deal w this lol z


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 12, 2016)

here the list
1. making this list
2. college
3. condition.. (personal)
4. parents
5. rain
6. novel taking 2 hour so cant walk
7. college
8. some people
9. depressed
10. college


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2016)

that i probably have to wait until the 21st to see you again ahh man i hope so much we can see each other earlier than that  i know you have too much **** to do but ah..gah


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2016)

root canal today kms


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2016)

**** they made that blog invite only now.. great man


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 12, 2016)

Wow, this group project is actually making me kinda depressed. I'm a visual learner and have a hard time following instructions. This case we're doing is entirely written and the instructions are very vague and it's like a treasure hunt trying to find out what we're supposed to do. I've hardly been able to contribute at all and when the one guy keeps turning to me in our group asking what I'm doing I freak out like he's thinking I'm doing something else since I'm not talking. I show up to every meeting and follow along, but that's about it. I *hate* group projects.


----------



## moonford (Oct 12, 2016)

2016


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2016)

when I got signed out someone said "see guys if you pray hard enough she'll get signed out"

- - - Post Merge - - -

i hate science class. everyone there is so rude to me.


----------



## Chicha (Oct 12, 2016)

I can't decide which layout to go for next for my tumblr. There's so many good ones ahhh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2016)

so yeah.. 21st now please...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm still angry. Why.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2016)

just got a haircut and im really not that satisfied


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 12, 2016)

Welp I dropped my phone on the blacktop because I was carrying too many things and now the camera lens broke. And I need my camera to photograph my projects/crafts for my portfolios. This week hasn't been great for me, ahahahahaha... orz


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2016)

sheila go to sleep

..but those snek articles are interesting dangit


----------



## tae (Oct 12, 2016)

existing is bothering me right now...


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2016)

my face is so numb


----------



## riummi (Oct 12, 2016)

so many things to keep track of for this month and the next...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 12, 2016)

I miss them.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 12, 2016)

I feel sad nobody see my sadness but I'm also happy that no one see my sadness
What wrong with me


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 12, 2016)

why do you have to stream and 9 dammit I have to go to bed soon ;_;


----------



## N a t (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm tired of being used, but I'm too stupid or blinded to see when I AM being used.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 12, 2016)

Why I can't tell them I'm not good I'm crying every night


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 12, 2016)

Here we go again.


----------



## N a t (Oct 12, 2016)

I keep telling them I'm not, because I hate being labeled with issues. Addictions, illnesses, whatever. Those things aren't taken seriously these days, and I don't want to be seen as some attention *****, but they're probably right anyways. No normal person would do these things just to get what I'm trying to get. I probably have a problem, and don't want to admit it to them. That's why I'm admitting it to all of you instead.


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm tired of having lunch by myself. Apparently it's too late to change my schedule so I guess I'm stuck with having lunch alone. I want to die


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 12, 2016)

When the subject matter at hand is subjective, how does one determine what it appropriate and what is not...when what was appropriate before would now be considered inappropriate, as well. 

_How inconsistent and unpredictable._


----------



## riummi (Oct 12, 2016)

Hm guess ya dont care - not really surprised at this point 
But yeesh talk about being two faced...


----------



## N a t (Oct 12, 2016)

None of the people I WANNA talk to are talking to me. Not that I don't like talking to people here, but I'm in the mood to talk with my irl friends, and I think they're all asleep. Also my throat hurts. I wish I wasn't a night owl sometimes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also forgot that Bartholomew freaking died today. I was supposed to release him if he seemed to being doing poorly, but he seemed to be perfectly fine until I woke up this morning, and he was just dead. I kept him alive for like 3 weeks. He seemed totally cool, and just dropped dead on me. I mean, I dunno how old he was when I caught him, most insects never live out their full life expectancy even in a controlled environment, but I thought he'd make it way longer. Now I'm not sure if I should be glad that I protected him for at least a little while, since insects have difficult and short lives, or if I should feel like some terrible murderer.

R.I.P. Bartholomew. (            ) - (10/12/16)


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm getting behind on my calc homework so I'm going to have to do a whole lot of it over the weekend -.- 

also Hamilton songs are stuck in my head

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bone Baby said:


> None of the people I WANNA talk to are talking to me. Not that I don't like talking to people here, but I'm in the mood to talk with my irl friends, and I think they're all asleep. Also my throat hurts. I wish I wasn't a night owl sometimes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



aw, I'm sorry to hear that Bart passed away! I think I read your thread about you keeping him? He probably had a good life living under someone like you though :c


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 13, 2016)

bought a bar of chocolate few days ago and i totally forgot about it. when i finally remembered and wanted to eat it i realized it has already ****ing melted. fml


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> just got a haircut and im really not that satisfied



ok it looks good now


ugh this program keeps crashing and i keep forgetting to save

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spear said:


> bought a bar of chocolate few days ago and i totally forgot about it. when i finally remembered and wanted to eat it i realized it has already ****ing melted. fml



freeze it


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 13, 2016)

AND WHERE THE **** IS MY CREDIT CARD?! I CANT GO OUT WITHOUT IT! ****!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 13, 2016)

About to do a band performance and I don't even know the songs very well


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

why don't we have two tv's..

o well i think i found that movie.. the length seems correct at least and i just hope they didn't cut stuff.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 13, 2016)

i haven't slept in like 22 hours. i could nap for 2 hours but that would probably just make me feel worse but i don't want to die so idk


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 13, 2016)

-sigh- i even feel hating myself sometimes and yet im still fighting to find myself and my rights
i know im living but for me it just feel im surviving to live


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

i should sleep also i don't want tomorrow just kill me now


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 13, 2016)

Stuck at college from 11 am to 8 PM today. On top of that I'm still stressing about the group project. At this point I'm ready for them to give me a bad peer evaluation.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

I want to watch this film but meh feeling too tired  Also I need more play coins smh at least i got one plaza ticket i missed before.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 13, 2016)

#27 in a class of 516 :') really sucks when your sister was #2 (or #3? i can't remember) in her class


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 13, 2016)

Writing with a pen instead of pencil
I prefer pencil so much


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

why is it so ****ing hard to draw feet ugh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 13, 2016)

headache


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 13, 2016)

i feel really cruddy today and i have to stay after school ;-;


----------



## namiieco (Oct 13, 2016)

i should be happy but im not, why am i not?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 13, 2016)

wishinf for saturday for my baking class


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 13, 2016)

i have to write a text idk exactly wht it's calledi n english but uh argumentative text ??? kinda like a debate thing or somethign u woudl write into a newspaper idk ... and the thing is that it needs to be done tomorrow. and i havent even started. and i have no idea what to write about. honestlyyyyyyy  y


----------



## N a t (Oct 13, 2016)

I try to start a relationship with you, you turn me down. Later down the road, I hear you ask "What's wrong with me? How come nobody wants me, but they want that guy?"

I WANTED YOU, YOU TWOT. I WANTED YOU. DID YOU FORGET ALREADY? WHY ARE YOU DONG THIS TO ME?

That's what I wanted to say, but I was silent. Because everything is peaceful between us now, and I cannot handle another disturbance at this time. Not right after our other friend betrayed us.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

i need to call dad but i'm in no mood to have another long convo with him now ugh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 13, 2016)

I don't have enough music to listen to.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 13, 2016)

Shutupplz


----------



## tae (Oct 13, 2016)

i'm not gonna have any teeth left man, holy hell.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

lol so can you please answer when i bother to text you at least lmangoes.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 13, 2016)

i feel-
-discusting. useless. like i dont beling here or anywhere,
i know its not true but my mind haunts me saying-
you know its true.

im broken on the inside as i sit in a paradigm of a repititive devide.
theres a disconnect from me and my freinds.
it feels like a wall inbetween us all; im always the third wheel and i feel like i don't belong.
i love them all but it feels like its my fault


----------



## tae (Oct 13, 2016)

why is today like it is. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

i don't care if you got urgent stuff to do just lmk jesus christ


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 13, 2016)

Non-academic-related work is eating me up oh god I'm panicking bc I decided to prioritize work before my studies and now it's 4 am and I'm trying to digest everything I can in this Biology book and I want to sleep


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 13, 2016)

WE WE'RE SO CLOSE TO KISS EACH OTHER AND WE EVEN HAD OUR ARMS WRAPPED AROUND BUT THE WHOLE CLASSROOM WAS AROUND US

Why im so stupid ;////;?


----------



## aericell (Oct 13, 2016)

i feel so awk in this group chat sometimes and i regret saying anything bc the other ppl probably don't even care but i want to talk this is so difficult


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

clinic tomorrow oh well hopefully i'll see my bf too although briefly...

also i need to finish this drawing goddamn it

- - - Post Merge - - -

also why are frames so expensive like uh 10 bucks for a normal A4 one???


----------



## tae (Oct 13, 2016)

i think im gonna throw up my medication. o no.


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2016)

band test tomorrow f m l


----------



## tae (Oct 13, 2016)

wheres my white feather trent.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 13, 2016)

^^At my school our Orchestra test was today 

Blech, I'm more awkward this school year than my previous ones...am I in my awkward stage in life? ;-;


----------



## moonford (Oct 13, 2016)

My face, shoulder, chest and my ankle/ foot.

Oh and my neck!


----------



## riummi (Oct 13, 2016)

I NEED MORE EPISODES
this is way better than I thought it would be


----------



## mintellect (Oct 13, 2016)

Sometimes I get these random cramps in my neck and today I got one during math class and JESUS CHRIST
Also tomorrow's picture day and I don't know what to wear, but I don't think I care either


----------



## hestu (Oct 13, 2016)

I have to get a tooth pulled cuz it broke


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 13, 2016)

Under my feet a little part has broken skin so I see the inside
It hurts so much to walk normal 
Just heal please
and I don't know how I got it in the first place it just appear
The pain! !!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 13, 2016)

I blew it on GameFAQs. I am now down to warned status after all this feud with that troll.

I need to make a personal call with GameFAQs, asking them to talk to this user for his bullying. I should also tell them that just because they have a high karma doesn't mean they are reputable or trustful. Some of these users are extreme trolls.

Even if I can post normally in four days, I am so leaving that site, at least the forum that troll is on. The karma system is a bad idea.


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 13, 2016)

My bangs keep falling in my eyes.

Also sometimes it hurts to breathe, usually after I do any amount of exercising. But it keeps hurting for a few minutes after. I dunno if this is a bad thing or not.


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2016)

my nose is really stuffy & runny


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 13, 2016)

kianli said:


> my nose is really stuffy & runny



I hate it when I get a stuffy nose 
When my nose is stuffy it's like I'm stuffing all of the tissues from the tissue box into my face, 24/7.


----------



## N a t (Oct 13, 2016)

I wish my calves were smaller. No matter how much weight I lose, my calves are just so freaking big! I can wear these super cute knee highs, that I just adore, but they're tight. A little uncomfortable on the calves, and you can see how stretched they are in that area. I'm trying to stretch them right now


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 13, 2016)

***** , bc of you im getting out of the team now. It will be all your fault tbh


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 13, 2016)

Im tired.

G' night.

I'll see y'all after 4 PM, eastern time (or whatever it is) after school, which I hate. School sucks. Also, the post above mine accurately describes how I feel/what I'm doing right now. Except I'm not eating grapes. But I want to.


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2016)

stupid language arts teacher wants so much by tomorrow k m s


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2016)

my lineup


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2016)

love life
"but you're too young to know your sexuality or if u like someone!111!!"
oh **** off


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2016)

going to the clinic soon wish me luck .-.

also gg dad not replying oh well your fault...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 14, 2016)

^^ Gl at the clinic bb

Also entitled people really bother me, someone did this lady a favor which basically gave her a free second day at the hotel, and I wouldn't do it for her today and she threw a big ol fit about it saying someone else did it for her. That's why I don't like doing favors for people, they always learn to expect it and get all fussy if they don't get it. UHG.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 14, 2016)

house is still freezing


----------



## namiieco (Oct 14, 2016)

why are my teeth so ugly ;n; uhhuhhuhhuh...


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 14, 2016)

lol I broke down like twice today due to non-academic work lol lol lol
I'm fine right now though but I'm cram-studying for my exam in majors which is in like 10 hours
.................I think I'll go cook instant noodles to wake me up


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 14, 2016)

constant sneezing and my left eye itching


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 14, 2016)

my neck hurts after poping it and its bugging me.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 14, 2016)

I have a lot of things to do this weekend.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2016)

im too shy


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2016)

damn i'm so glad i have you in my life or i'd probably jump somewhere


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Oct 14, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> I don't think I'm ever gonna be able to finish those orders.



highkey this is such a late response tbh but i relate to this on another level omg


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2016)

I keep pausing Tokyo Ghoul every time my mum comes in because Kaneki's screaming is awkward af


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2016)

ughhhh i hate having those awkward dinners *clinches teeth*


----------



## moonford (Oct 14, 2016)

I just brushed my teeth and when I clinch my teeth at people its so loud, I don't want you to hear me hating you. XD


----------



## mintellect (Oct 14, 2016)

I have a ton of homework and I just KNOW I'm not going to do it until the last possible second


----------



## riummi (Oct 14, 2016)

urgh i don't wanna go to training class this sunday because it's gonna be raining


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2016)

My arms are sore


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 14, 2016)

I automatically get annoyed when I get a PM on here, because I assume it's a warning or infraction


----------



## N a t (Oct 14, 2016)

Just got my septum pierced, finally, and I'm so happy, but it's gonna be sore for ages and it's such a pain in the butt when my nose itches. Plus I have to wait 6-8 months before I can swap out the jewelry


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 14, 2016)

My favorite novel it's killing me because it's making me cry so much
Good series  if you want to cry

Why must he died noooo


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2016)

this stupid girl i hate SO much is trying to get with the guy i kind of have a crush on,,,

plus her stupid friends lmfao this isn't the first time.. shes tried to get with my friend's longtime crush too.. lmao @ her bc i've known the guy probably waaaay longer than she has. she ain't even that pretty tbh. not saying im flawless but yea.. pls **** off lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

she probably has a better chance with him tho because i barely talk to him we just physically interact a lot


----------



## riummi (Oct 14, 2016)

im so hungry and i wanna talk to someone


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2016)

i just want one person to sit with at lunch :/

no one even bothers to start a conversation with me. i can't easily open up & talk to a random person like some people. i wish i could but it's too hard. i choke up & i just can't do it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 14, 2016)

***** , please respond ; we are gonna fail on this if you dont edit this...


----------



## N a t (Oct 14, 2016)

Spoiler:  Kind of a rant.



Once again, my friends forgot to tell me about something rather important. I'm down to like 2 good friends. I can't hang out with the 1 because she got invited to a party by one of her other friends. My other friend said he'd maybe hang out with me on Halloween, when I asked him. But then I found out today, weeks after asking him to hang out, that he had plans with other people already. I've been planning this hang out on Halloween, and he never even bothered to tell me that he had other plans. So, my friend who got invited to this party invited me to come with her, but I wasn't invited by the people throwing the party or the first person who was invited, so not only do I feel bad that she had to invite me because she feels bad, but I would also feel super rude if I just came along unexpectedly like that. There are 2 other people I could maybe ask to hang out with me, but I'm not very close to them at all, and they're probably busy on Halloween too. I just feel like nobody actually wants to go out of their way to hang out with me, unless they feel bad, want something from me, or have literally nothing else to do. What's so wrong with me, that they can't prioritize my feelings every once in a while, like I do for them? Couldn't he at least tell me that the get together I've been planning for like 2 weeks isn't gonna happen? I literally spoke to him just yesterday, and today, and not a word about it. Just like the time I tried to throw my friends a double birthday party, and then they planned it without me, and forgot to invite me. I didn't even find out until the day it was scheduled to happen, but it didn't happen because someone had work. No one knew I wasn't invited. Either my friends are all terrible people, or they just don't like me very much.


----------



## riummi (Oct 15, 2016)

tch im annoyed - shouldn't have talked to you *****
oh well i didnt really wanna watch anymore anyways


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 15, 2016)

it honestly pisses me off, because everyone always says stuff about my best friend and how i give him 'special treatment' basically
sorry that i love him??? like what do you expect? he's my best friend.. and i'd do anything for him. i don't know what to tell people at this point.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 15, 2016)

I can't sleep

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bone Baby said:


> Spoiler:  Kind of a rant.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, my friends forgot to tell me about something rather important. I'm down to like 2 good friends. I can't hang out with the 1 because she got invited to a party by one of her other friends. My other friend said he'd maybe hang out with me on Halloween, when I asked him. But then I found out today, weeks after asking him to hang out, that he had plans with other people already. I've been planning this hang out on Halloween, and he never even bothered to tell me that he had other plans. So, my friend who got invited to this party invited me to come with her, but I wasn't invited by the people throwing the party or the first person who was invited, so not only do I feel bad that she had to invite me because she feels bad, but I would also feel super rude if I just came along unexpectedly like that. There are 2 other people I could maybe ask to hang out with me, but I'm not very close to them at all, and they're probably busy on Halloween too. I just feel like nobody actually wants to go out of their way to hang out with me, unless they feel bad, want something from me, or have literally nothing else to do. What's so wrong with me, that they can't prioritize my feelings every once in a while, like I do for them? Couldn't he at least tell me that the get together I've been planning for like 2 weeks isn't gonna happen? I literally spoke to him just yesterday, and today, and not a word about it. Just like the time I tried to throw my friends a double birthday party, and then they planned it without me, and forgot to invite me. I didn't even find out until the day it was scheduled to happen, but it didn't happen because someone had work. No one knew I wasn't invited. Either my friends are all terrible people, or they just don't like me very much.



I very sorry this happen to you
That why I don't have much friend and don't plan stuff much 
Because at the last moment they never show up


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 15, 2016)

Omg I've been traumatized by ****ing notifications. Anxiety is so ridiculous.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 15, 2016)

why is it so hard to draw a circle on Scratch


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 15, 2016)

Ew ew ew ewe ewwwwww. Dude came up, PICKING HIS TEETH WITH A STRAW talking to me asking questions, like that is just foul omfg


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 15, 2016)

Spoiler: I'm so emotionally and mentally drained



lmao so I think I failed the exam in biology I took today
I'm so tired of studying for weeks only to end up failing because I forget to remember the scientific names of stuff, like I know the processes but memorizing scientific names just kill me
I'm so so so tired that this keeps on happening
Also my mom's super mad at me that I keep on failing exams bc I need to maintain a grade so I can keep my scholarship
I want to rant and I want to cry but guess what !! nobody cares about me or my problems lol, prolly gonna have another mental breakdown tonight



- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: I'm so emotionally and mentally drained



lmao so I think I failed the exam in biology I took today
I'm so tired of studying for weeks only to end up failing because I forget to remember the scientific names of stuff, like I know the processes but memorizing scientific names just kill me
I'm so so so tired that this keeps on happening
Also my mom's super mad at me that I keep on failing exams bc I need to maintain a grade so I can keep my scholarship
I want to rant and I want to cry but guess what !! nobody cares about me or my problems lol, prolly gonna have another mental breakdown tonight


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

Mom, go die a few hours. You're ****ing never satisfied you know that? You whine about your food money and when I actually eat with dad and friendly reminded him that you get even more whiny and starts arguing about irrelevant things. Also no I'm probably not gonna go get one of those full-time bus cards because I won't need it yet anyways... It wasn't even about that in the first place??

Also when you say you wanna go grocery shopping I said yes we can do that, I got the money now.. what's the problem? If you need it next month fine I can transfer over **** so you have for november and december as well stop being a ****ing ass about it.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

you little cheater


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2016)

My pumpkaboo obsession is taking over me.


----------



## jiny (Oct 15, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Spoiler:  Kind of a rant.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, my friends forgot to tell me about something rather important. I'm down to like 2 good friends. I can't hang out with the 1 because she got invited to a party by one of her other friends. My other friend said he'd maybe hang out with me on Halloween, when I asked him. But then I found out today, weeks after asking him to hang out, that he had plans with other people already. I've been planning this hang out on Halloween, and he never even bothered to tell me that he had other plans. So, my friend who got invited to this party invited me to come with her, but I wasn't invited by the people throwing the party or the first person who was invited, so not only do I feel bad that she had to invite me because she feels bad, but I would also feel super rude if I just came along unexpectedly like that. There are 2 other people I could maybe ask to hang out with me, but I'm not very close to them at all, and they're probably busy on Halloween too. I just feel like nobody actually wants to go out of their way to hang out with me, unless they feel bad, want something from me, or have literally nothing else to do. What's so wrong with me, that they can't prioritize my feelings every once in a while, like I do for them? Couldn't he at least tell me that the get together I've been planning for like 2 weeks isn't gonna happen? I literally spoke to him just yesterday, and today, and not a word about it. Just like the time I tried to throw my friends a double birthday party, and then they planned it without me, and forgot to invite me. I didn't even find out until the day it was scheduled to happen, but it didn't happen because someone had work. No one knew I wasn't invited. Either my friends are all terrible people, or they just don't like me very much.



i feel you. i feel like my so-called friends feel bad for me most of the time so that's why they hang out with me


----------



## tae (Oct 15, 2016)

ahhh... i'm annoying you aren't i?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 15, 2016)

crampssssss

- - - Post Merge - - -

i say sorry too much..


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 15, 2016)

Sadness just roll over my dough
And I sprinkle joy
For no one to see 
What behind of the face


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 15, 2016)

the internet and "you"


----------



## riummi (Oct 15, 2016)

Stop putting others down - it doesnt make you any better ok? I'm so tired of hearing my parents making snarky comments based on people's race.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

my parents but nothing new amigos


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 15, 2016)

accidently cut my finger pretty bad yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

too full on food and tired rip :/


----------



## riummi (Oct 15, 2016)

I didnt get to see his name tag :c I wanna know his name (?_?)


----------



## jiny (Oct 15, 2016)

i cut myself & it won't stop bleeding im going to DIE


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 15, 2016)

Have homework but I'm just to sad to do it
So I just play until I get my happiness. Back


----------



## Dim (Oct 15, 2016)

Too much caffiene...
So little sleep...


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 15, 2016)

Nooo episode 12 and 13 of Master's Sun k i l l e d me 
I'm d e a d 

I feel so depressed lmao, please let this work or I will flip a table 
and it's my birthday in 4 minutes you can't eND THE SERIES LIKE THIS AAaAaaaAAAaAh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 15, 2016)

i bet you didnt even went to her house and you havent done it , idiot...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 15, 2016)

I feel so sick and I'm supposed to go to my friends house today


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 15, 2016)

My depression is sending me in a downward spiral again, but thankfully not as bad as last night.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2016)

kianli said:


> i cut myself & it won't stop bleeding im going to DIE



um. i hope u meant like,,, an accidental cut right

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> my parents but nothing new amigos



move out tbh


----------



## jiny (Oct 15, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> um. i hope u meant like,,, an accidental cut right
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah ofc lol


----------



## vel (Oct 15, 2016)

i keep forgetting my dad has a tattoo over his back and it's bugging me


----------



## N a t (Oct 15, 2016)

I wanna go around telling everyone that I'm sorry that they have problems, and that I'll be there for them, but there are literally so many of you, and EVERYONE has problems. No matter how small, or how big, everyone has problems. There's just too many people, and I'm not the most dedicated person. Loyal? Yes. Dedicated? Varies.

Also, I'm not supposed to move my new septum ring at all while it heals, if I can help it, but the dang thing moves ON ITS OWN. How do I stop this? Lol.


----------



## Paxx (Oct 15, 2016)

im procrastinating right now and im suppose to do the dishes. 
but i also want to take a shower but i dont really feel like doing it right now


----------



## tae (Oct 15, 2016)

i don't wanna exist right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bone Baby said:


> I wanna go around telling everyone that I'm sorry that they have problems, and that I'll be there for them, but there are literally so many of you, and EVERYONE has problems. No matter how small, or how big, everyone has problems. There's just too many people, and I'm not the most dedicated person. Loyal? Yes. Dedicated? Varies.
> 
> Also, I'm not supposed to move my new septum ring at all while it heals, if I can help it, but the dang thing moves ON ITS OWN. How do I stop this? Lol.




when i first got mine i tucked it up inside my nose so it wouldn't move much at all, but that's if your is able to flip up inside your nose at all.


----------



## Dim (Oct 15, 2016)

15 months after finishing high school and I'm still alone. I look at myself and see who I am and I see no reason for people to like me. I don't even like myself. I just don't wanna be me anymore.


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 15, 2016)

Why is it that whenever I order something from someone they never follow through? So many commissions from friends/people online that haven't been done, and I haven't got a single update. It's fine if you're busy, but um maybe you could let me know?? Usually all I get is "it'll be done tomorrow! :)" then three weeks later nothing.

Also I really wish people doing free art would actually do something instead of disappearing forever after making the post. Like it's not mandatory because it's free but you get people's hopes up and then nothing ever happens. -_-


----------



## jiny (Oct 15, 2016)

you're so frustrating


----------



## teto (Oct 15, 2016)

everything. ever


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2016)

i have to wait until monday to make mondongo


----------



## boujee (Oct 15, 2016)

too many ocs
purging purging purging


----------



## jiny (Oct 15, 2016)

i really don't want to be obsessive but i can't stop liking this guy

also i think he feels bad for me that's why he talks to me and he secretly thinks im super ugly
ugh i love to think the worst


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 15, 2016)

My cat just cut a piece of my skin and it burns


----------



## Locket (Oct 15, 2016)

Spoiler



I think I just hit the top of puberty and also the fastest growth rate of it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 15, 2016)

My behavior is not the problem.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 15, 2016)

I ended up ordering my Halloween costume from this sketchy company
They apparently make all their costumes by hand and put costumes on the website that they haven't even made yet, which we didn't learn until after we made the order
And even then in the 2+ weeks I waited for my costume they hadn't even started making it
I mean I understand if they had several orders in progress but we paid extra for fast shipping so we could get it early, and plus they had no customer service and seemingly just one or two people managing the whole thing
And plus they really shouldn't say they have a costume available if they haven't made it yet.

But luckily in the end we were able to get our money back, and I'm getting a costume I like a lot better from a more organized place


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2016)

who cares what avatar or signature people have???


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 16, 2016)

i'm really nervous about going over to my friend's house tomorrow. i've never been over to someone else's house and i'm worried how his family will judge me

edit: today i went to his house. it was fun  yey


----------



## Aquari (Oct 16, 2016)

i cant find my copy of ACHHD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 16, 2016)

It really pisses me off that like my sister or mom will be up and doing nothing and they'll insist I wake up my mom's boyfriend for a ride, like thanks, I'll definitely feel safer having someone who is half asleep driving me at night to work... Just super irritating, like he's ASLEEP and he's gunna stay in that foggy half sleep the whole time he's driving me, and its really awful that they'd rather not get off their own butts and risk my safety, it just really really makes me mad.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2016)

think i just popped this mole i have in my belly button not a good idea lol as long as i don't have to go to the clinic whatevs-


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2016)

i miss 6th grade


----------



## namiieco (Oct 16, 2016)

kianli said:


> i miss 6th grade



ahhh me too ;n;


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2016)

Nanako said:


> ahhh me too ;n;



yea i have like the best memories from 6th grade
when I pass by the sixth grade hall i feel a bit sad x(


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2016)

ugh this annoying plaza ticket job for that garden streetpass game. like wtf is even a short plant also the guide says squirrel ear..no lol???


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2016)

my friend calls her bf daddy im not even ****ing kidding and we're like 12 i want to kill myself she's so cringy ew
this is why i can't stand my friends having bfs because they start acting all different


----------



## boujee (Oct 16, 2016)

I just want my makeup 
My shipping was supposed to be here two days ago like what y'all doing


----------



## Elov (Oct 16, 2016)

My dog had a seizure at 2am last night. This is the first time we ever saw this happen. Needless to say it was an extremely terrifying experience. I'm not too educated about seizures so I had no idea how to react. I felt so powerless seeing my dog going through that. I really thought I was going to lose her... My boyfriend and I panicked and found an open vet across town. The drive there was agonizing it was so far away and so many red lights, and she kept whimpering the whole ride there. The vet told us she went blind. That's when we realized that's what must of caused her blindness the first time. Our vet didn't even consider a seizure as an option.. Luckily this time around, instead of spending 2+ weeks completely blind she recovered her sight again within an hour. It's really unsettling knowing she had a seizure that affected her brain that badly for that long while we weren't around... But at least now we know why...

The vet gave us medication for her to take 3 times a day to help control & hopefully prevent her seizures. She also said we can look into what the underlining cause is... But that's over 3,000 dollars for all the tests including an MRI. And even then that's just knowing what causes it, and not stopping it. And there's even the possibility there's nothing we can do. She said it could be a brain tumor but we won't know for sure unless we do the MRI. The vet mentioned chemotherapy to treat it... My dog is 13 years old... I'm not going to put her through that. If she's in pain then I'll really have no choice but to put her down.. But as for now she isn't suffering. Hopefully I'll have her for another year or two if her seizures stay under controlled. But if her quality of life goes down I'll really have no other choice.. Man this really ****ing sucks...


----------



## piichinu (Oct 16, 2016)

OMG HTHIS PUMPKIN CANDY CORN Is staritng to tickle my throat


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 16, 2016)

So many thing

- - - Post Merge - - -

That I have to do and don't want to do


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2016)

**** this mole imma just sterilize these scissors and cut it off smh


----------



## axo (Oct 16, 2016)

My teacher just sent my class an email saying the due date for a project was moved up to tomorrow, im screwed x3


----------



## moonford (Oct 16, 2016)

Elov said:


> My dog had a seizure at 2am last night. This is the first time we ever saw this happen. Needless to say it was an extremely terrifying experience. I'm not too educated about seizures so I had no idea how to react. I felt so powerless seeing my dog going through that. I really thought I was going to lose her... My boyfriend and I panicked and found an open vet across town. The drive there was agonizing it was so far away and so many red lights, and she kept whimpering the whole ride there. The vet told us she went blind. That's when we realized that's what must of caused her blindness the first time. Our vet didn't even consider a seizure as an option.. Luckily this time around, instead of spending 2+ weeks completely blind she recovered her sight again within an hour. It's really unsettling knowing she had a seizure that affected her brain that badly for that long while we weren't around... But at least now we know why...
> 
> The vet gave us medication for her to take 3 times a day to help control & hopefully prevent her seizures. She also said we can look into what the underlining cause is... But that's over 3,000 dollars for all the tests including an MRI. And even then that's just knowing what causes it, and not stopping it. And there's even the possibility there's nothing we can do. She said it could be a brain tumor but we won't know for sure unless we do the MRI. The vet mentioned chemotherapy to treat it... My dog is 13 years old... I'm not going to put her through that. If she's in pain then I'll really have no choice but to put her down.. But as for now she isn't suffering. Hopefully I'll have her for another year or two if her seizures stay under controlled. But if her quality of life goes down I'll really have no other choice.. Man this really ****ing sucks...



I hope the little darling gets through it, all the best to her. :'(

Please magically recover. Otherwise you will have no choice.


----------



## seliph (Oct 16, 2016)

I had a dream that there was this weird flower/plant like growing out of my side and it's been disturbing me all day like wtf kinda nonsense no thank you


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2016)

i need period supplies but my mom is calling me a liar saying i still have plenty of them under my sink. plus she says she "doesn't feel" like going to the store to buy some

no i ****ing don't thx v much
and tomorrow i have to wear khakis at school fml


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 16, 2016)

I really want this cute kitten from my local animal shelter, but I'm supposed to wait a month since we have to settle down with my new puppy. T-T


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 16, 2016)

I just remembered I have a project that's due tuesday and I meant to work on it this weekend but I completely forgot about it because of all this other crap that's been on my mind... I'm gonna have to do it all tomorrow since I haven't even started yet along with a my story I have to write and illustrate for english ****


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 16, 2016)

Tomorrow's monday -_-


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 16, 2016)

my 3DS charge is missing UGH WHERE IS IT


----------



## tae (Oct 16, 2016)

what are we tho.


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

I wanted to participate in the "Troll the person above you" thread, but couldn't think of anything Troll-ish to post


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I wanted to participate in the "Troll the person above you" thread, but couldn't think of anything Troll-ish to post



Sometimes, I can get creative, but other times, I can't think of something good either.


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

My piercing hurtsssssss. It gets jiggled around all the time, and I never feel a thing, but when I have to straighten it back out it hurts like HELLLLL.


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2016)

i don't want to see him but at the same time i do..?


----------



## axo (Oct 16, 2016)

This year a guy who asked me out the year before left my high school. I still see him at track meets and it's so awkward between us. I feel like I need to see him and I look forward to going to meets because of him, but at the same time I don't know if he wants to see me and it makes me want to run and hide. When he asked me out I told him that I wasn't ready for a relationship like that, even though I did want to date him and had had a crush on him for a while before. I'm scared that he hates me and thinks that I never liked him to begin with. I know it's selfish of me to think this, but sometimes I believe I'm the reason he left. Of course, that can't be right, he doesn't think of me all the time and it's egotistical of me to think that. Tomorrow I have a track meet and I want to say something, but I don't know what to do.


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

chees4mees said:


> This year a guy who asked me out the year before left my high school. I still see him at track meets and it's so awkward between us. I feel like I need to see him and I look forward to going to meets because of him, but at the same time I don't know if he wants to see me and it makes me want to run and hide. When he asked me out I told him that I wasn't ready for a relationship like that, even though I did want to date him and had had a crush on him for a while before. I'm scared that he hates me and thinks that I never liked him to begin with. I know it's selfish of me to think this, but sometimes I believe I'm the reason he left. Of course, that can't be right, he doesn't think of me all the time and it's egotistical of me to think that. Tomorrow I have a track meet and I want to say something, but I don't know what to do.



This is like exactly what happened to me, but reversed. I asked out this guy I really liked, maybe even loved, but he turned me down because he said he wasn't looking for a relationship. I probably wouldn't ever ask him out again out of respect, but I mean if he asked me out I'd definitely consider. No, this isn't like that teenagers in love kinda thing. I think I legit love him, he is one of my best friends after all. And we've known each other for years. Anyways, I'm rambling. I think you should totally talk to him about it, but only if you feel ready. Even if he's moved on, I hate the feeling of not knowing, because I didn't try. And maybe you feel that way too. No matter what happens, good luck, and I hope it works out in the end for you and this guy.


----------



## riummi (Oct 16, 2016)

Hm something just doesn't feel the same but maybe it's all in my head - smt is definitely up though
I can sense it o-o


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

i cant think of anything other than where my copy of achhd might be


----------



## vel (Oct 17, 2016)

my sister is being _something,_ i would use petty but it doesn't seem right, or annoying but i feel like it's very generalized. i don't have school tmr but she does, and she keeps telling me to hit the hay because the light from my room is bothering her, but my room is the furthest away from hers and i literally only have one lamp on that's behind my computer, so no one can really see it. i think she's just annoyed i'm not doing what my mom asked (to go to sleep) but like c'mon cut me some slack : /


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

stupid threads being flimsy just lemme wrap **** around ahhh


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2016)

Maybe it was just a long damned phase that needs to die.

I want to talk to her, but at the same time i don't think me and her are on good terms. God, i miss her.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

why don't we have tcm they are airing that mishima movie ugh

also flipping mole rip off already


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 17, 2016)

Seriously throat? Now? So everyone else in my house has been sick since last week and I've been fine, thankfully, I thought maybe I was just in the clear, but nope, today, on my Friday, in the middle of my shift OUT OF NOWHERE my throat feels like I just swallowed glass.. got some tea to maybe sooth it some but it's fake tea so it's prob not gunna help... and the coughs are starting like... dude.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

this game nowhere to be found also some asshat buying the legit one in like 2 days wtf...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 17, 2016)

Every week for the past few weeks has been exams and group work assignments. It's really beginning to get on my nerves. I have a midterm on Wednesday and another group assignment for a different class.


----------



## N a t (Oct 17, 2016)

Today is the test for my drivers license. I'm really great at parallel parking, but they took that off the test. I'm not very great at my 2 point turn, which happens to be, on the test...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm so nervous :I


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 17, 2016)

I hate how I can be fine and read one thing and suddenly get a deep horrible feeling of self hatred, it's pathetic.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

>completes what i think is the last job/quest chain on the garden game
>>turns out i missed one of them so there is one quest/jobchain left
>>>FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

i didn't finish my essay this weekend and my instructor is gonna be pissed.


----------



## Daydream (Oct 17, 2016)

I have a tendinitis, how cool


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2016)

Hnnnn why is this so hard


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 17, 2016)

no friends invite me to eat and when i want to
no one wants to come


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

anyone ordered from play-asia before and know their somewhat shipping rates?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

team rocket blasted off again ;-;


----------



## mogyay (Oct 17, 2016)

my mum accidentally broke my blinds and it's letting light through and it's annoying


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 17, 2016)

Not knowing if I should do this or that :/


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2016)

he's soooooo hard to get over

he walked in my class today & i was blushing so bad i think he saw me........

and i thought i was over him lol my brain's like ***** you thought


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 17, 2016)

The release date for Corpse Party on the 3ds got pushed back....again.


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2016)

this weird girl got mad at me for "talking" when i barely talked, and it was because i was asking for what song we were going to play

she thinks she's so high & mighty but w/e she gets mad for every little thing
we call her mom bc she ****ing acts like typical moms
she told me "explain why you were talking" i was like ummmm bc i asked for what song? she's like "that doesn't allow you to talk" 
then how do i ask for a song wtf

???????????
???????????


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 17, 2016)

My bf's mother keep schooling me about all these health risk things but she uses toxic plastics for her cooking and for her tablecloth and she leaves the foodbag ( to throw into a container later(resycling in sweden n stuff) in the freaking kitchen in the open air? theres rotting food there for damns sake!!  aargh


----------



## boujee (Oct 17, 2016)

found a random bug bite


----------



## riummi (Oct 17, 2016)

my mom nagging and thinking she's acting cute is annoying :T
plus ya'll are talking so damn loud I can't concentrate


----------



## N a t (Oct 17, 2016)

My friend was going to come with my mom, sister, and I to a super exciting Harry Potter festival. But my mom and sister changed their plans because when they looked further into it, they weren't so excited. Now I had to tell my friend that we aren't going, and I thought I was disappointed, but I honestly feel like my friend is heartbroken. The two of us can't go alone, because it's in the middle of Philadelphia. Pretty far from where I live, and we're both young. So, it'd be a little scary, and probably dangerous.

I feel so freaking bad, about disappointing my friend like this. It's absolutely killing me. We're still gonna hang this weekend, and do what we want around home I guess. But she's so, so, disappointed. I feel like crap. I really wish I could make this up to her.


----------



## riummi (Oct 17, 2016)

I hope my grandpa doesn't get another stroke o-o my grandma doesn't want to watch out for him either...I don't like my grandma :T

Also I think I have misophonia or smt


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm feeling sick right now.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 17, 2016)

They do this but when it's mine they just ignore :/


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 17, 2016)

It's been over two months.


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2016)

my legs are so weak


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

not much


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2016)

i shouldve taken a shower last week, now my hair is oily and matted, thats gonna be *so fun* to untangle later...

**Sarcasm intensifies**


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

Too chilly here I hope I don't get a cold would be really timed hurrr /knocks on wood

Also I kinda wanna order this thing from amiami but the ****ing customs here like hurr durr loli stuff keepin' it for 3 months. (true stoy, my bf ordered this Noire statue/figurine from there I think and the customs office had it for like 3 months).


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 18, 2016)

im gonna kms Lol


----------



## Capeet (Oct 18, 2016)

People who don't shower...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

this mole also i feel sick ugh


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> People who don't shower...



my brother will rly bother you then


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

hurry up and ship goddamnit..


----------



## riummi (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm so sleepy and I didnt finish my essay so I have to do that during lunch time


----------



## N a t (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm bothered, because I forgot what was bothering me :I


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)

im sick and i can't go home. my whole body aches.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 18, 2016)

so many stuff that i dont know what to do


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

my tum hurts blech also im tired.


----------



## N a t (Oct 18, 2016)

I wanna eat, but I'm not hungry, and nothing seems appetizing right now.


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2016)

i didn't think id fail this soon.


----------



## N a t (Oct 18, 2016)

I told someone I'd design them something on ACNL, and I will, but I literally haven't been able to play the game for like more than 10 minutes at a time over the past 3-4 days... Thankfully they don't NEED the design, and didn't pay for it, but I still feel bad for delaying it so much.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

only wednesday tomorrow 

also i should get a monthly travelcard rip munnies tho


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 18, 2016)

not being to concentrate for more than 10 seconds


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 18, 2016)

i have to bake more cookies today because i ran out  im lazy and want to already play demo and gotta study for a test for thursday
and at 7pm to 8pm its my novel il get home like at 5:30 to do cookies while demo dowload
while then i watch novel i play demo
while i study i wrap cookies
while in my bed study more

help me god


----------



## mintellect (Oct 18, 2016)

Okay I feel really bad

So I said a couple days ago this company hadn't delivered my Halloween costume for a pretty long time and we paid for fast shipping and etc. and we assumed we got scammed or something.
Well, my mom decided to call the bank and get a refund, which she got right away.
Then the very next day, the costume came, and it's really nice too. So not only did we sort of steal something (though we shouldn't have paid them for the fast shipping since it took about a month to come) we also ended up blowing 100$ on another costume from a different company that we no longer need.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

can this thing please dry up already 

also heckle this SP ninja thing "hurr durr you need helmets" how about no?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 18, 2016)

My plans got changed... that I don't know what better


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 18, 2016)

I didn't sleep for two days straight. I'm tired, I feel blurry but still, I can't sleep. Just why?


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 18, 2016)

PSAT is tomorrow T^T


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2016)

he kept staring at me today :/


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Oct 18, 2016)

my best friend is depressed


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2016)

the site i use to download music is under maintenance


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 18, 2016)

I really REALLY don't wanna go tomorrow


----------



## riummi (Oct 18, 2016)

stupid apps ;; now I'm stress eating


----------



## Mints (Oct 18, 2016)

i keep on listening to sad songs to purposely make myself sadder tf,,


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2016)

i feel stupid. im scared to voice chat now.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 18, 2016)

also i hate apush


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have to finish writing a story for my English class, find a way to print it (my printer's broken), draw two pics for it and color them, and then read my story to 5th graders tomorrow or I get an F, and it's a major assignment. fml I need to stop procrastinating (which I'm obviously doing right now).


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 18, 2016)

>mfw is almost october 20th and i havent gotten ready my braixen costume r.i.p


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

Hope everything turns out okay


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)

im sick and my entire body hurts


----------



## riummi (Oct 18, 2016)

Watch me get rejected by all the colleges I applied for...JUST PLS I dont want to go to my backup pls anything but that;;
Maybe I shouldve put down a diff major...im screaming internally


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 19, 2016)

Spoiler: ugh



Attention whores and fame whores are one of the worst like. I'm v considerate if you need attention for help or you want to voice out your opinion or something but if you're literally just doing stuff to fish for compliments and make people drool over you and worship you then sorry sweetheart you ain't cute, you're just being overly annoying

ALSO I hate it when people actually fall for attention/fame whores like ..... ??? Stop !! feeding !! their !! egos !! pls !!! ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

please ship it maaan.

also please answer you ;;

and **** i want friday screw wednesdays


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

they better come fix my damn stove tomorrow, theres no way im waiting another day to make cow tripe


----------



## mogyay (Oct 19, 2016)

riummi said:


> Watch me get rejected by all the colleges I applied for...JUST PLS I dont want to go to my backup pls anything but that;;
> Maybe I shouldve put down a diff major...im screaming internally



good luck!!! i'm sure you'll do amazing!

i try and be as friendly as possible but it's so hard when one person is so miserable and complains on a constant cycle


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 19, 2016)

mogyay said:


> good luck!!! i'm sure you'll do amazing!
> 
> i try and be as friendly as possible but it's so hard when one person is so miserable and complains on a constant cycle



im sry


----------



## mogyay (Oct 19, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> im sry



if u think i'm a hypocrite i am not


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 19, 2016)

mogyay said:


> if u think i'm a hypocrite i am not



thinking emoji


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 19, 2016)

mogyay said:


> good luck!!! i'm sure you'll do amazing!
> 
> i try and be as friendly as possible but it's so hard when one person is so miserable and complains on a constant cycle



I'm sry


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

mogyay said:


> good luck!!! i'm sure you'll do amazing!
> 
> i try and be as friendly as possible but it's so hard when one person is so miserable and complains on a constant cycle



this especially if they rant about the same thing over and over...


----------



## mogyay (Oct 19, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I'm sry



no ily


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> this especially if they rant about the same thing over and over...



wow sounds just like u


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> wow sounds just like u



then u dont know my friend, also hi love


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i try and be as friendly as possible but it's so hard when one person is so miserable and complains on a constant cycle



yeah i know how that feels, i had a friend who always complained about the same thing every single day, and his negativity was starting to rub off on me so i decided ive had enough of him and made him mad on purpose and he deleted me on skype and blocked me on everything else. a happy ending for everyone :}


----------



## mogyay (Oct 19, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> yeah i know how that feels, i had a friend who always complained about the same thing every single day, and his negativity was starting to rub off on me so i decided ive had enough of him and made him mad on purpose and he deleted me on skype and blocked me on everything else. a happy ending for everyone :}



glad u got that toxicity out of ur life! it's sad when it's gotta come to that but u gotta think about ur own happiness as well


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 19, 2016)

I really don't wanna go read my God awful story to 5th graders eughh

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wish I could at least be with my friends from a different period but nope I'm stuck with nobody :v


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 19, 2016)

Sugar test


----------



## Daydream (Oct 19, 2016)

I hate swallowing pills so so much, I always feel like I'm on the edge of choking (and sometimes, I do choke)

Why is everything so complicated for me lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

this thing taking ages to get shipped ugh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2016)

I could't get sleep again.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

no one selling fr currency. might as well just buy some random collectible or give my tbt away :ccc


----------



## N a t (Oct 19, 2016)

I wanna eat already...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 19, 2016)

All the wasps that have been showing up inside my house lately. Two just showed up today and it's getting so annoying.


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2016)

My stomach is against me rn


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2016)

i need to shower but my parents left me to babysit my brothers

- - - Post Merge - - -

i know they won't watch each other because I already know they can't do anything themselves


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 19, 2016)

now i have the original ben 10 theme song in my head


----------



## riummi (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm not sure how I even feel about this anymore? I think it's best if I forget about it...yea?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 19, 2016)

Me not studying for a test


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 20, 2016)

dad let me dye my hair

been like 2 weeks, appointment still hasn't been made for the eye doctor


----------



## riummi (Oct 20, 2016)

All these philosophical texts are making me feel confused now that I see things in a diff way
Also I keep getting these waves of sadness more often


----------



## hestu (Oct 20, 2016)

ahhhh i'm so stressed, also my mouth hurts bc i got a wisdom tooth pulled yesterday cuz it broke :c


----------



## Dim (Oct 20, 2016)

i feel like my brain is melting

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i keep bumping into this one customer at work who was a prick to me and I really don't wanna see him again


----------



## vel (Oct 20, 2016)

STOP LEAVING ME ON READ U *******


----------



## seliph (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm bored but I don't wanna sleep


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 20, 2016)

i lost my sister's headphones i was borrowing she said it was ok but how could i b do ****ign bad snd loose them.. hhahah


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

Gotta write their support soon I think unless they ship today also I hope it doesn't get here on Tuesday haha brilliant.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 20, 2016)

I just spilled tea with milk all over my laptop keyboard, it's still working but it's making this weird clicking noise oh god


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

dead flight rising market both there and here.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 20, 2016)

Getting worried I won't make it up on time to study :/


----------



## epoch (Oct 20, 2016)

i havent had sleep since yesterday morning. my body is tired but my mind is not D;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

my tum stop hurting randomly like what did i even eat? :x i know it's not preggo cause the few times i had woo hoo it was with rubber and i do take pills so TUM **** OFF


----------



## Aquari (Oct 20, 2016)

clipconverter's conversion servers have been down for a day now, rip me


----------



## epoch (Oct 20, 2016)

Sheila said:


> my tum stop hurting randomly like what did i even eat? :x i know it's not preggo cause the few times i had woo hoo it was with rubber and i do take pills so TUM **** OFF


Jfc &#55357;&#56834;

which area of tum is hurting bc if its not preggo, top area= u hungry or indigestion and bottom = u gotta **** or smth


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

epoch said:


> Jfc ��
> 
> which area of tum is hurting bc if its not preggo, top area= u hungry or indigestion and bottom = u gotta **** or smth



could be because i ripped this mole around my belly button too i guess but yeah probably something bad i ate or stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yeah i probably need to take a nice dump lol.


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 20, 2016)

Uuh, Cookie refuses to move out and Mitzi is in boxes today and I was going to pick her up


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 20, 2016)

me not doing my homework


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

pencil lead all over my hands but im finally doooone yay!

also wash the dishes again smh why didn't the lady before us had a machine installed...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 20, 2016)

my friends are not inviting me to eat im alone


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 20, 2016)

What why are there Chinese people in EXO w a t

There's too many members omfg they all look the same and I can't remember any of them


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 20, 2016)

The fact that I cant just go and see him when that's all I want to do


----------



## mogyay (Oct 20, 2016)

um how am i meant to study when my study planner is not here???? paperchase plz


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2016)

tfw your favorite song is playing and your mom sees you dancing to it...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

*wanna change background on laptop, goes through pic folder*

*too much s?rgio godinho.. let's keep the one i have l mao*


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 20, 2016)

I bite my  tongue now it hurts


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

man i should probably get this mole removed but my low pain tolerance they would have to tie me up lmao.


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> What why are there Chinese people in EXO w a t
> 
> There's too many members omfg they all look the same and I can't remember any of them



what


----------



## boujee (Oct 20, 2016)

parents have the most oddest time to be blasting music 
like I'm sleeping bro


----------



## riummi (Oct 20, 2016)

ima get rejected...probably...
everyone else has such a better ei...


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 20, 2016)

I have PE tomorrow :T


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2016)

i have the urge to get his attention tomorrow :^)


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2016)

kianli said:


> i have the urge to get his attention tomorrow :^)



Same, but its fall break here .-.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh god ordering things from overseas is killing me 

I found something for 3 quid (goes for like 40 quid on eBay) bUT WITH POSTAGE IT'S LIKE 30 QUID 
ARE YOU KIDDING //tears roll down cheeks 

I also found an awesome website for suuuupeer cheap albums, but as soon as I selected "United Kingdom" pricing went up so much... Cheaper on Amazon =________=

Ugh y u so expensive plz


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2016)

Locket said:


> Same, but its fall break here .-.



what already?? we don't get break until next month .-.


----------



## Dim (Oct 20, 2016)

So much anger. So ****ing tensed


----------



## Daydream (Oct 20, 2016)

Wait, why is Tomodachi Life in English only? I think the game has a lot of text in it, I don't want to use Google Translate while playing it lmao


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2016)

kianli said:


> what already?? we don't get break until next month .-.



We get thanksgiving break next month.

My mom might have her baby in 5 weeks ahhhhh


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 20, 2016)

Finally figured out what I want to be for Halloween

BUT

Its already too late to make a costume -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also thanksgiving/fall break is in November

My birthday is always literally _right after_ break.
WHY U DO DIS TO MEEEEEE
Also last year was the worst possible time for my birthday, because thats the day the school flooded, also only one person said "Happy birthday!" And I didnt get anything I asked for.


----------



## tae (Oct 20, 2016)

i'm so needy today.


----------



## maekii (Oct 20, 2016)

Stopped playing Overwatch just to do my homework, then when I went to look for it and it wasn't in my backpack. So now I'm screwed. :')


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 21, 2016)

Torterraxe said:


> Finally figured out what I want to be for Halloween
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...



Same thing with me
Seems that Katana costume wont appear on the streets this year :'I


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2016)

i wish i were taller


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2016)

I wish that I could relive my life and or go back in time and fix my mistakes.


----------



## Believe (Oct 21, 2016)

I probably wont get diamond this season on league because I have people doing home remodeling in my house and I cant just sit and play all day :/

I cant find ANY of my dream villagers for my second town... the villager section of the forum feels so dead


----------



## riummi (Oct 21, 2016)

Ok but how do you know if you really love someone 
I feel like I'm incapable of such a thing


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 21, 2016)

There's a Cracked article about math being used as a veritable exploit in various old-style games. Guess what's top of the list...


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2016)

waking up too early and it's cold here ugh might just take a hot shower just cause.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2016)

i WAY over payed

worth it tho :'}


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 21, 2016)

I hate quests in games that force you to play with another player, especially when it's late and not many people are playing.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> I hate quests in games that force you to play with another player, especially when it's late and not many people are playing.



this or quests people never do but you still have left so you have to pester like everyone on the server lol


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 21, 2016)

Since Cookie still doesn't wanna move out, Lucky has moved out  No, it just gets worse from there WHITNEY ALSO MOVED OUT. All because that stupid, PINK DOG WOUDNT BUDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IffudzjxnbddhxjdjxbcnJddjFJH

I'm having a bad day. I don't want to play Animal Crossing anymore.


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2016)

my back hurts and I have to go back to school in 3 days ):


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2016)

i hate it when people make a big deal about my birthday
its hard to make people happy when i open their presents because i think i lack emotion in my face


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 21, 2016)

I need it to be Decemebr like........right now


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 21, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I need it to be Decemebr like........right now



me too


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> I have to go back to school in 3 days ):



Same here ._.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2016)

i want to have just a plant/spring theme avi/sig setup but at the same time i want to change my setup with the seasons


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 21, 2016)

so im supposed to be asleep now bc i have something later but i cant even sleep. **** my insomnia. who needs sleep anywy.


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2016)

ignored :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not even that close to him and I get mad/upset when I see him talking to other girls
I feel like I'm being so stupid :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 21, 2016)

I just realized next week is going to suck.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 21, 2016)

why my dad had to get new hours? ugh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 21, 2016)

I have to sleep with wet hair -.-


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 21, 2016)

I can't get someone to accept something that's true, they just keep denying it...

Another thing, the day was ****ing perfect until he  decided to make her feel like crap.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 21, 2016)

my package was sent back to the post office bcause "secure location could not be found to leave package" fam......i was sittin right by the front door alld ay where is my package he didn't even try to deliver it he just drove on


----------



## mogyay (Oct 21, 2016)

i've barely slept and i'm so mad cause i always let these things get to me


----------



## Daydream (Oct 21, 2016)

Uh why you're doing this? Bye lmao


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 21, 2016)

Getting closer and closer to the presidential election date and still not knowing who to vote for :|


----------



## maekii (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm not o ******* kay.

I was already sad for other reasons, but then this had to happen... Now I'm just scared for my safety.


----------



## Paxx (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm on my monthly thing and we're visiting family on Sunday. Well, that's gonna be a blast, huh?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm not sleepy
I want soda but at the same time I don't
I want to make me soup rameo but it's midnight


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 22, 2016)

I want to make so many halloween treats right now but i have to wait 10 days and my motivation will probably go down by then. also im too brokeeeeeeee


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2016)

why do i have to like you 
you're so frustrating & you flirt with almost every girl you talk to

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's not like i can avoid you either. i see you during band class, and around the halls.  

you're such a big flirt i don't get it
you even flirt with the girls who already have a boyfriend


----------



## riummi (Oct 22, 2016)

I kind of want to block someone from every aspect of my life because of how upset I get over them but then they'd be all sad and **** 


Spoiler: long



If only certain people knew that they dont need someone to be happy - your pretty much guilt trippin' me at this point? I mean I did kind of like you but then I realized that I was mainly the only one putting in some effort to initiate conversations and I'm sick of it. I need to remember that just because someone finally kinda understood me doesnt mean that they're worth everything and so I'll distance myself emotionally from here on out. It's like I'm only here because I make you feel less 'lonely' or bored.


----------



## riummi (Oct 22, 2016)

When I try to sleep and relax
 parents: *slam doors, talk loudly, vacuum house*
When my parents try to sleep and relax
Me: *opens fridge downstairs*
Dad: SHH we are trying to sleep here, dont make so much noise *upstairs*


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2016)

i don't want to be awake & my stomach hurts


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 22, 2016)

Having to do the my parents love but I hate 
In my baking class


----------



## Greggy (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm honestly bothered by the fact that I'm not studying, working, nor training for 2 years. I'm really a NEET.
I'm torn apart, if ever I'll continue my education, will I be an art student or an English teacher instead? My parents are in favor of me becoming an English major, yet I see that consideration as more of a pity because they also thought that being an English teacher is "taking the easy route" before. I'm seeing that I'm not really that good at art these days, so it looks like I'll be taking my heart for art in the backseat.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2016)

So that store went down too, brilliant.


----------



## maekii (Oct 22, 2016)

Things are getting worse...


----------



## moonford (Oct 22, 2016)

Leave me alone it's clear you don't like me, I haven't done anything to you and you keep nagging me, what is your problem you childish brat? GO AWAY!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2016)

Who the **** thought this new TF2 server search crap was a good idea? I kinda wanna do event but eh, nah


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't know how to get photo cards without paying like 30 quid for them omg 
hOW DO I TRADE WHERE DO I GO


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 22, 2016)

i have salsa sauce but no chips...fml


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 22, 2016)

I have to wait to 5 to continue my happy day


----------



## Believe (Oct 22, 2016)

im hungry, fat, and there's so much construction work. I have a sore throat and feel sickly. I feel disgusting. Also why the hell is it so hard to find my dreamies on acnl


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 22, 2016)

Believe said:


> im hungry, fat, and there's so much construction work. I have a sore throat and feel sickly. I feel disgusting. Also why the hell is it so hard to find my dreamies on acnl



Your avatar looks like the real-life version of Russell from Up, I'm sorry if that offended you because it's not supposed to (It's ok because Russell just looks like a marshmallow )

Oh yeah, what's bothering me is that the teacher told me to take off my jacket when it's frickin' –100 degrees outside!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2016)

Mom please switch channel, this lady has such a whiny voice I can't stand her singing argh


----------



## boujee (Oct 22, 2016)

what to buy what to buy what to buy 
you have money and you suddenly don't know what to buy


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2016)

half of my face got sunburnt


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 22, 2016)

holy **** army are everywhere it is kinda amazing. Scary amazing


----------



## Ray-ACP (Oct 22, 2016)

I need a skilled career


----------



## riummi (Oct 22, 2016)

I've got a 5+ page essay due on Monday :c I didnt start yet...


----------



## tae (Oct 22, 2016)

why do i do this to myself.


----------



## Dim (Oct 22, 2016)

My Dad flipped out on me for throwing out my dogs water bowl. A dirty 10 year old bowl ohhhh what a loss. Good thing my Uncle is coming over to pay his repects.


----------



## maekii (Oct 22, 2016)

I hate people who think it's okay to lie about serious subjects, especially when you're pretending to be someone and threatening me with horrible things.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 22, 2016)

maekii said:


> I hate people who think it's okay to lie about serious subjects, especially when you're pretending to be someone and threatening me with horrible things.



ikr that's so douchey tbh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 23, 2016)

mom can you not start a drama because everything? ._.


----------



## Trystin (Oct 23, 2016)

We got assigned a paper in English class wherever have to watch a movie atleast 3x and write down The Hero's Journey for our movie. Literally everyone in my class got movies like Hook, Cars, and Brother Bear. Wanna know what movie I got? Saving Private Ryan. Now don't get me wrong, this is one of my all time favourite movies, but can you see the obvious differences here? My English teacher and I haven't been on good terms from the start but in my mind this really confirmed it.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 23, 2016)

Body let me sleep why I can't not


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 23, 2016)

I really hate being sick, but whats worse is having a combo of a really gnarly sickness where you cough a lot while also being on your period... talk about gush city. It's really really awful, I just want to be in bed forever. X.X


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2016)

i hate my internet, i have to be disconnecting and reconnecting so often


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 23, 2016)

There is a woman who laughs like a freaking dolphin laughing really loudly right near my desk and omfg I wanna shoot myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> There is a woman who laughs like a freaking dolphin laughing really loudly right near my desk and omfg I wanna shoot myself.


oh my god but yeah i feel ya.

also dumb weather and bad rng on FR ugh and i need currency rip


----------



## himeki (Oct 23, 2016)

ignorant people


----------



## Peter (Oct 23, 2016)

Uni giving me 3 projects to finish in the same week


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2016)

too strong coffee for my tum ugh


----------



## Heyden (Oct 23, 2016)

so many tv shows with good plot lines but the acting is TERRIBLE so i just get put off :/


----------



## Jake (Oct 23, 2016)

Heyden said:


> so many tv shows with good plot lines but the acting is TERRIBLE so i just get put off :/



this is how i feel every time i watch home and away !!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2016)

My tum, I've been pooping non-stop the last few days lol. But good to know that is probably why it hurt, I don't dump too often since I don't eat a lot and sometimes it can go days.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm paranoid you could say.

I just wish i could restart my whole life with the press of a button.


----------



## riummi (Oct 23, 2016)

I've got an essay to finish today


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2016)

riummi said:


> I've got an essay to finish today


oh same


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 23, 2016)

i don't want to go to school tomorrow ugh


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 23, 2016)

mom's getting upset by stuff from the past again, oh you're such a pain in the neck


----------



## Trystin (Oct 23, 2016)

The creator of this thread and I have the same name and I find it really interesting, except she has an extra a (my name is Kaia). That's not bothersome though. Just a thought.
What I am bothered by though is the fact that my mom bribed me with chicken salad sandwiches (one of my favourite foods) to take my cubicle storage thingy for the living room and I fell for it and NOW I MISS THE STORAGE


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't know if I have it
Please stop asking il warn you if I do have it


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm bothered that my father hits my sister when she does something wrong. It just makes my heart hurt each time. He does it when she's tired, which is when she mostly acts "wrong" in his eyes. Give the child a nap! Don't get me wrong, he's not beating her, its just there are other ways to discipline a 3 year old in this world. Smacking her is obviously not working, but he doesn't find another way to discipline her. He could put her in time-out, or just talk to her and say, "hey, I don't like that. stop it.". It just makes me frustrated because she acts _*exactly like him*_ but he hits her for it. He expects kids to be adults, and not their playful, energetic, whiny selves. I was whiny. I still am. But he never hit me once. Why her? I dunno, man. Him and my lil sister live in an entirely different state than I do. He just came down to visit me, and brought her along, but I can't remember any of the fun times we just had. Its just sad. I mean, that discipline technique works for some kids, but not all kids. Its not _*bad*_, but its not good either. Wow, typing on a computer is really therapeutic.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2016)

I wanna go to sleep but it's way too early ugh


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 23, 2016)

Mom says I can't have anymore candy corn. ;-;


----------



## Trystin (Oct 23, 2016)

I wanna make slime but I don't want my mum to know cause she will get mad hahahahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Mom says I can't have anymore candy corn. ;-;



Pokemanz you are an amazing human bean and I love you to bits in a non weird way but* In My Opinion* candy corn is so disgusting and gross and if I could get a restraining order on it I would


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 23, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Mom says I can't have anymore candy corn. ;-;



 I have some! But they are gonna be used to give for trick or treating so I can't eat it


----------



## Dim (Oct 23, 2016)

People in my life giving me a hard time. I'm so ****ing sick of it!!!!


----------



## tae (Oct 23, 2016)

i know eventuslly you'll see me as a burden and im so scared for that day to come.. i know i'm in too deep.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 23, 2016)

is it hard just to ****ing restart everything

i can't handle this anymore, if you know who is reading this i'm not pathetic and talking about you.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2016)

i really want one of those giant pelon candies, but theyre 10$ for a pack of 4, yea no thx


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 23, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Pokemanz you are an amazing human bean and I love you to bits in a non weird way but* In My Opinion* candy corn is so disgusting and gross and if I could get a restraining order on it I would



No stop silence I eat it by the bag
4lb bag
I also have a candy corn blanket and a shirt and pants _*i love them theyre delicious*_


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> No stop silence I eat it by the bag
> 4lb bag
> I also have a candy corn blanket and a shirt and pants _*i love them theyre delicious*_



FINALLY i've found someone that likes candy corn as much as i do


----------



## riummi (Oct 23, 2016)

I've got a headache and this essay is so annoying - 3+ more pages to write


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 23, 2016)

kianli said:


> FINALLY i've found someone that likes candy corn as much as i do



omg twin!!
i dont understand how ppl dont like them honestly


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> omg twin!!
> i dont understand how ppl dont like them honestly



omg right?? they're so so good my whole family hates them and im here with 5000 bags of them


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 23, 2016)

silk underwear is so annoying to put on after a bath.


----------



## maekii (Oct 23, 2016)

This one person is very, _very_ pathetic.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm really sick and tired of my internet constantly lagging when I play a game online. Our new router stopped working for no reason and was causing issues before with the internet. So now we're using our old router. I'm not sure if it's our modem causing the lag, the router, our ISP, or what. Our new router didn't really help much when we got it.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 23, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm really sick and tired of my internet constantly lagging when I play a game online. Our new router stopped working for no reason and was causing issues before with the internet. So now we're using our old router. I'm not sure if it's our modem causing the lag, the router, our ISP, or what. Our new router didn't really help much when we got it.


samr


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2016)

hw i forgot about is due tmrw 

f m l


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 23, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm really sick and tired of my internet constantly lagging when I play a game online. Our new router stopped working for no reason and was causing issues before with the internet. So now we're using our old router. I'm not sure if it's our modem causing the lag, the router, our ISP, or what. Our new router didn't really help much when we got it.



We had the same problem. Our Internet had always been bad so we switched providers. When we finally got a new modem, the speed improved but it would randomly cut out every twenty minutes or so. We actually went days without Internet at a time. Eventually we had to call someone out to fix the outside Internet wires which turned out to be the problem. Apparently they were the worst the worker had ever seen lol


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 23, 2016)

this


----------



## Trystin (Oct 23, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> No stop silence I eat it by the bag
> 4lb bag
> I also have a candy corn blanket and a shirt and pants _*i love them theyre delicious*_



Well at least we all know now what to get you for your birthday or christmas


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2016)

my eyes are so tiny oml


----------



## riummi (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh god that was so accurate and scary but uh I dont think its directed at me phew
Its just a coincidence I'm sure


----------



## tae (Oct 23, 2016)

i am so needy


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 23, 2016)

I had a dream that felt so good and real
...
When I woke up that was the nightmare because it wasn't real


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 23, 2016)

I had a dream that felt so good and real
...
When I woke up that was the nightmare because it wasn't real


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 23, 2016)

The rock gym is pretty tough when you're doing a mono-flying type run ;-;


----------



## Greggy (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm trying to look for things to do but damn this destiny says that I should slack off instead.
I'm also bothered by that Penelope stuck in my void. Take her off from my hands, she's disrupting my town's cycle.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 24, 2016)

Spoiler



i'm on the verge of tears at how bad my life is getting. i've missed several important deadlines, i'm about to fail 2 exams in 2 different classes, i've skipped out on a few research papers that are a good chunk of my grade all due to depression. i hate myself for being so unmotivated i hate hate hate it and i don't know what to do because i'm going to fail my classes and then what??? my parents will kick me out because i'm not trying hard enough and i'm going to spiral even further. i've ****ed up and there's no way to fix it anymore. i've debated on dropping out of college because i am so stressed all the time and it just leads me to doing nothing because i can't deal with it.

i'm so uncomfortable at my school. i don't like any of my classes or professors. i don't have any friends here because i've not been making an effort to find any and now the 'introduction period' is over and i feel awkward trying to talk to people now.

i feel like i need to drop out but i don't know what i'd do afterwards. i just don't feel like i'm doing myself any good staying in this university getting horrible grades, i should come back when i've got whatever issues i have sorted out but there's no way for me to explain this to anyone. i'm going to be labeled as a lazy entitled millennial and that's going to be the end of that. i'm so scared and i don't know what to do, none of my friends are taking me seriously because in high school i graduated with a near perfect gpa, i took ap classes for two solid years, dual enrolled at a community college for a year; i was the complete opposite as i am now & no one thinks that i could have gotten this bad.


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2016)

there is a giant zit right on my nose and its bright red :3

my crush is gonna see it :3

fml .-.


----------



## riummi (Oct 24, 2016)

Just once - I want to meet someone who understands what its like...why the **** is that so hard ?


----------



## vel (Oct 24, 2016)

why do i do this to myself.


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't want to sleep. I want to game all night.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 24, 2016)

So freaking sick still, mom woke me up THREE MINUTES before my alarm went off, I was dead asleep and those three minutes were stolen from me. =[ Can't wait to have the window open, listen to the rain, and sleep forever. Then maybe finish up the inside decorations and figure out what to do outside, but with the rain I don't know what really we can do outside... Hopefully it rains early Halloween and not at night because then the rain will dissipate all my fog and stuff... =[


----------



## Aquari (Oct 24, 2016)

man, i need to get more seeds, i need more plant variety on my windows


----------



## Soraru (Oct 24, 2016)

it doesn't rain here as often as i would like.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2016)

i hate when u wake up at 10 am then you don't really need to go before like, 3.30 pm or something latest. so ugh any tips on to kill hours other than daily chores like taking a shower, eat etc. might just play something on steam but yeah unless it's a multiplayer civ game i'm probably gonna sleep lol


----------



## moonford (Oct 24, 2016)

People who smoke and think their kewl. 

They'll all sound like the Slug from Monsters Inc.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 24, 2016)

i was one mark off a B in my math yearly exam, im so shtty rn tbh but im not too upset bc the average was only 3% above my score bc that test was HARD is2g


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 24, 2016)

Scammers and thieves who led to commissioners and buyers distrusting artists :^(


----------



## furbyq (Oct 24, 2016)

I had to get up early to do something and now I'm wide awake even though I have time to sleep. I'll still fall asleep too early and mess up my sleep schedule somehow and then tomorrow will be even worse, I wish I could stop doing that.


----------



## Trystin (Oct 24, 2016)

I have class in 20 minutes and I think I'd rather stab myself


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 24, 2016)

Nothing in life is ever simple. Class scheduling is coming up on the 31st so I go to make an appointment with my academic advisor only to find out that there are NO appointments until the 8th of November. All the good scheduling will be taken by then so now I have to figure it out by myself. What a big pain in the ass.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 24, 2016)

im lame


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 24, 2016)

I burned my right palm bad and it hurts a LOT.


----------



## furbyq (Oct 24, 2016)

I think I'm getting sick and I don't have time for that right now!


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2016)

i'd rather drink bleach


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 24, 2016)

i almost told him that dream.... where i liked but he will find me wierd...
what wrong with me


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2016)

<3 u genes

you make me so i have bad knees and bad vision


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 24, 2016)

The left side of my earphones stopped working.


----------



## Trystin (Oct 24, 2016)

my parents won't leave me alone while I do drugs








jk.. But really they won't leave me alone and I just wanna watch saving private Ryan and not do my homework


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> my parents won't leave me alone while I do drugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i just read the first part and i was about to say...


----------



## riummi (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm an idiot - I've been thinking about this too rationally


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 25, 2016)

So many task so little time
So much !!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2016)

come here already at least i know they are on their way..

also probably not going there until next week ah :{


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 25, 2016)

its not my fault that i found late at least i found him -.- what about you guys.. oh right you never found one.... and you cant make it on friday and SAYING THAT TO ME -.- hmmp!

now the problem with my other group project

you told me the thing on sunday to be presented on thursday im not mrs. smart flashy...
-sigh- 

god please help me in both im doing my best


----------



## Daydream (Oct 25, 2016)

This is the worst backache I've ever had... I'm 19 but I physically feel like I'm 80 ._.

I can't even sit in my car I have to jump in it lol


----------



## Chicha (Oct 25, 2016)

All this waiting is not helping.


----------



## furbyq (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm so cold but I can't turn the AC off because the other half of the house is still too warm.


----------



## tae (Oct 25, 2016)

i just 180'd so fast that was weird..


----------



## Chicha (Oct 25, 2016)

Boyfriend's in surgery right now, really hoping it goes well for him. Waiting room sucks.


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 25, 2016)

Can't find where this smell is coming from.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2016)

I think I was acting a bit awkward in my history class ;-;

...Also, what kind of person would randomly take someone else's phone, then throw the freakin' thing? Just the other day, a friend of mine told me that some girl took her phone, threw it, then ran away. This happened at the library, and guess what? The librarian wasn't even there when it happened! And today, a friend of mine said that a girl stabbed his finger...with his own pencil. Gosh darn it people, find your _humanity!_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sirena said:


> Boyfriend's in surgery right now, really hoping it goes well for him. Waiting room sucks.



Sorry to hear that  hope all goes well for him.


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2016)

i shouldn't be taking this so seriously omg


----------



## furbyq (Oct 25, 2016)

I forgot to take my medicine on time and now I am h u r t i n g. 

Also Sirena, I wish your boyfriend the best. <3


----------



## Greggy (Oct 25, 2016)

Four Words, mate: Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 25, 2016)

There is a limit to being stupid and immature jc


----------



## tae (Oct 25, 2016)

i don't wanna be like this anymore. i don't like this. i really don't like this.


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 25, 2016)

My arms joints are hurting, again...


----------



## Aquari (Oct 25, 2016)

my top lineup row


----------



## Greggy (Oct 25, 2016)

My 3DS charger is lost and looks like I'm destined to stop playing ACNL and be a freaking bum for good. I can't do anything good at all.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2016)

i can smell the smeely smell from the eggs jake just cooked with his rice


----------



## Jake (Oct 25, 2016)

Sparro said:


> i can smell the smeely smell from the eggs jake just cooked with his rice



tutorial over tune in next week for a new one!!


----------



## seliph (Oct 25, 2016)

Jake said:


> tutorial over tune in next week for a new one!!



what will you burn this time


----------



## Chicha (Oct 26, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Sorry to hear that  hope all goes well for him.



Thank you! Surgery was a success. 



furbyq said:


> I forgot to take my medicine on time and now I am h u r t i n g.
> 
> Also Sirena, I wish your boyfriend the best. <3



Thank you! Hope you feel better, too.


----------



## riummi (Oct 26, 2016)

I cuss so much and I'm sure the 12 yr old me would be repulsed if she saw me now
Plus I totally just ruined a good thing but tbh he kinda ruined it too sooo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

Sirena said:


> Boyfriend's in surgery right now, really hoping it goes well for him. Waiting room sucks.



*hugs* I hope everything goes well <3

Also too tired and cold here also I should go do the laundry egh


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 26, 2016)

My hair still continues to fall out after having months of blood tests and iron supplements. It's got to the point where I can't even wear my hair down anymore it's gotten so thin, I'm surprised I'm not bald yet. When does it end?


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 26, 2016)

People who are clearly not reading and have to get everything explained for them instead of trying to learn it themselves first


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

man i think of so many great things to draw but since my drawing skills are so limited they dont come out as great


----------



## lars708 (Oct 26, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> man i think of so many great things to draw but since my drawing skills are so limited they dont come out as great



OMG SAME 

That always happens to me when I draw


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

lars708 said:


> OMG SAME
> 
> That always happens to me when I draw



then after 30mins of trying i get frustrated then stop! ;-;


----------



## Crash (Oct 26, 2016)

having the worst ****ing day at work ever and i feel like there's a good chance of me bursting into tears at any given moment


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

probs not finding a cool ds game but heckle i'll play that quit smoking game over yni all day >>


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 26, 2016)

distraction


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 26, 2016)

oh my god im such an idiot ow ow owww


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2016)

Someone stole my 3DS XL and all my 3DS games. >:|


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 26, 2016)

I haven't gotten much sleep in the past few days and I don't know why.



Psydye said:


> Someone stole my 3DS XL and all my 3DS games. >:|



Holy **** that sucks. Was it someone at school or just out in a public place?


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 26, 2016)

I.. Need TBT, I NEED IT NOW!!!!!!!! HYDBJJFJKJG!!!! *Goes ape-crapola crazy, like you would not believe*


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Holy **** that sucks. Was it someone at school or just out in a public place?



My own home actually! I was away in a psych ward for about a week and a half, and apparently my mom noticed my 3DS and games were missing from my room. I have my suspicions on who it was, though I'm not really sure there's anything I can do about it! :/


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 26, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Someone stole my 3DS XL and all my 3DS games. >:|



Oh my god!! I am so sorry to hear you've your 3Ds and games stolen.  i can only imagine your pain. Thats really awful! I've had items stolen of me leaving my gate open in the game and that made me real upset so what more if that was my 3Ds. 
I can't believe how people can just do this!  
I hate thieves!!! They're scum bags !!


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 26, 2016)

Psydye said:


> My own home actually! I was away in a psych ward for about a week and a half, and apparently my mom noticed my 3DS and games were missing from my room. I have my suspicions on who it was, though I'm not really sure there's anything I can do about it! :/



Oh man! That just sounds terrible! I do hope you get them back or something


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh my god, this girl is pissing me off 



Spoiler



*Hey! I was just wondering if you had those 2 J-Hope photocards, and how much they were? Tysm ^^

Oh, and also how much Now 3, and the Epilogue photocards were?*

What jhope photocards?

For now3 fullset is $45, and those aren't epilogue photocard, but its epilogue photoset

*The Dope one, and the other one in that same photo...And ah ok, the epilogue photoset then? Thank you again, sorry!*

Oh i have jhope dope photocard

*Yeah, that one and the other J-Hope one on the top row ^^*

On the same picture as dope photocard?

*Yeah!*

Ceci photocard is USD $40

*Ooh ok, a bit expensive, sorry. How much is the Dope PC and Epilogue PS then?*

....*and it continues*...



Like goddamn, just give me the prices omfg
I finally got you to understand which photocards, and then you don't tell me their price =________= Why can't you just put the prices in your post instead of asking people to message you 
"i have jhope dope photocard" *yes I know that's why I'm asking you the ****ing price*
aLSO 40 DOLLARS FOR A PIECE OF CARD JFCCCCCC 

Maybe I'm being dramatic and unfair but I'm feeling pissy today rip soz, like just tell me the prices already, I've been messaging you for a week, thanks to your late replies ;;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 26, 2016)

Also a ton of games are coming out between the end of this month and next month and I spent $40 of my cash on an impulse buy of a game where a bunch of ninja girls talk about their boobs. Gameplay = Good. Story = Bad. I tend to impulse buy games before college starts because I get a lot of anxiety. Now I'm low on cash to get anything at this point. Holding out hoping I can get Dishonored 2 and Pokemon Moon.



Psydye said:


> My own home actually! I was away in a psych ward for about a week and a half, and apparently my mom noticed my 3DS and games were missing from my room. I have my suspicions on who it was, though I'm not really sure there's anything I can do about it! :/



Man, sorry to hear that. I've got so many consoles and games I'm hoping never get taken away or I'd flip.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 26, 2016)

Hnn I found loads of awesome merch on different websites, but every time, the shipping is the same or more than the actual price of the item.....like I'm not paying ?11 for a badge that's 4 quid


----------



## Chicha (Oct 26, 2016)

Sheila said:


> *hugs* I hope everything goes well <3
> 
> Also too tired and cold here also I should go do the laundry egh



Thank you, dear. All went well thankfully. Feel better! <3


I'm pretty sure I caught a sore throat today. I don't mind too much.


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Hnn I found loads of awesome merch on different websites, but every time, the shipping is the same or more than the actual price of the item.....like I'm not paying ?11 for a badge that's 4 quid



oh shipping is a killer esp in England ;; also customs will add a ?9 charge (at least) for anything over ?15 including shipping, so yeah thats fun. generally fan merch is better from like artists and stuff, and dont go to storenvy because they tend to do "everywhere else" shipping which includes the uk for like... $18...no.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 26, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> oh shipping is a killer esp in England ;; also customs will add a ?9 charge (at least) for anything over ?15 including shipping, so yeah thats fun. generally fan merch is better from like artists and stuff, and dont go to storenvy because they tend to do "everywhere else" shipping which includes the uk for like... $18...no.



Gahh ikr 
And omfg....that's......crazy 
But yeah, all the stuff I was looking at was fan merch, but I dunno if I can afford it with the shipping noo

;;;;;;;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 26, 2016)

so tired me want to sleep il be uncomfortable sleeping
gotta memorize a presentation for tomorrow i gotta try out clothes to look my best
gotta bake some merengues to give tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

Sirena said:


> Thank you, dear. All went well thankfully. Feel better! <3
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I caught a sore throat today. I don't mind too much.



Glad to hear and thank you 

also so cold here.. i want to have tea but not a good idea to mess up my head lul.


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Gahh ikr
> And omfg....that's......crazy
> But yeah, all the stuff I was looking at was fan merch, but I dunno if I can afford it with the shipping noo
> 
> ;;;;;;;



shipping. is. pain. i generally, as a rule of thumb, never buy something if shipping is more then the product itself :v probs why i have so little VLD merch //dies


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 26, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> shipping. is. pain. i generally, as a rule of thumb, never buy something if shipping is more then the product itself :v probs why i have so little VLD merch //dies



Criii... I found websites with albums half the price of Amazon too but shipping is literally 30 quid....

And yep....especially now the pound has gone to crap buying. anything. not. on. amazon / eBay. is. a. pain


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Criii... I found websites with albums half the price of Amazon too but shipping is literally 30 quid....
> 
> And yep....especially now the pound has gone to crap buying. anything. not. on. amazon / eBay. is. a. pain



the pound is horrid.. like one pound is 13 SEK(swedish krona) so yeah rates suck. still glad i got my nepu nepu plushies today..


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 26, 2016)

Item price: 12.34 USD 
Shipping: 17.39 USD 



AaAaAaaaaAAAAAH


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Criii... I found websites with albums half the price of Amazon too but shipping is literally 30 quid....
> 
> And yep....especially now the pound has gone to crap buying. anything. not. on. amazon / eBay. is. a. pain





Sheila said:


> the pound is horrid.. like one pound is 13 SEK(swedish krona) so yeah rates suck. still glad i got my nepu nepu plushies today..



yah pound has dropped a LOT hence why im paranoid for a lot of shipping fees haha

---

i keep seeing people designing their own corrin (fef) out of armour outfits and they look stupidly similar to the one i designed back in march?? i didnt do any research or anything for my own it just came out of my head but its just annoying me since theyre like exactly the same with a few tiny differences ;; its probably just my brain being a **** tho...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Item price: 12.34 USD
> Shipping: 17.39 USD
> 
> 
> ...



sweet jeebus, i think my shipping were like ?13 or something and the items ?27 but still ahh why u ??? sp bad


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2016)

Sheila said:


> sweet jeebus, i think my shipping were like ?13 or something and the items ?27 but still ahh why u ??? sp bad



mmmmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmmm shipping is a big killer :v its hard to find people selling in the uk too ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> mmmmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmmm shipping is a big killer :v its hard to find people selling in the uk too ;;



yeah mine was from an actual store so yeah but still **** shipping lol good thing the yen is not too bad if i were to order from japan someday


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi I'm back to complain more 

I really want the Ceci x BTS magazine, or any of the Ceci mags, bUT THEY'RE EITHER UNAVAILABLE OR LIKE 200 POUNDS AAAAAH--

Ok I'm done bye gnight


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

200 pounds you kidding me @@

also too cold here ugh and i'm freezing


----------



## seliph (Oct 26, 2016)

my mom just let out a banshee scream bc she saw a bug i almost had a heart attack


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

Sirena said:


> Thank you! Surgery was a success.



That's great to hear!


----------



## OviRy8 (Oct 26, 2016)

tfw you realize this year's "summer" olympics were actually winter since they were in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## tae (Oct 26, 2016)

i'm needy & sad right now. :c


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 26, 2016)

**** you whatsapp 
You don't work well on my iPad and can't use phone because it's charging
I can't touch compute that are connected to be charged
-.-


----------



## Locket (Oct 26, 2016)

My PE teacher said that as long as we do our running, we'll get an A.

But, she times us on how fast we run. I get Cs and Ds on the running assignments because of my joints and my lungs, and I try. 

Everyone always tells me : "How do you get a B in PE? Pe is the easiest class lol"


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 26, 2016)

This cables are really annoying I can't sleep well


----------



## Greggy (Oct 27, 2016)

I'll never be thin and fashionable if I stay like this. I don't even have the energy and motivation to exercise anymore. All I do now is to eat a single biscuit, smoke, then drink plenty of water. Hope that it would change my image for the good.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 27, 2016)

I haven't gotten my prize pack and fossil pillow yet :'(


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

Locket said:


> is the easiest class lol"



no it's not unless you actually do some kine of other PE stuff in your free time and staying very healthy etc. at least that was my teachers.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 27, 2016)

My toe still hurts


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 27, 2016)

When people ask if I'm crying when all I'm suffering from is watery eyes :l


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

im all sweaty like eh since when did i get warm here all of a sudden *snoooortttt*


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 27, 2016)

When I'm all tired and want to get a good sleep but I cant.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 27, 2016)

I have never felt this low ...... and the day it's just starting
I want to cry like now... and yet I'm holding it for no one to see me


----------



## riummi (Oct 27, 2016)

people who suck at keeping a conversation

also my scores were lower this time...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 27, 2016)

I haven't eaten breakfast nor eaten lunch
And don't want dinner


----------



## tae (Oct 27, 2016)

therapy today was really emotional for me.


----------



## Locket (Oct 27, 2016)

Its been two years since my best friends little sis passed away, I hope her family is okay!


----------



## namiieco (Oct 27, 2016)

No I'm sorry I can't hold your hand because it is unbelievably sweaty 
No, I'm not nervous I'm just a sweaty pig all the time
(no but seriously my hands are never dry)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 27, 2016)

Scary dream


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 27, 2016)

>mfw you got a n3ds but then see a 2ds and you like more that 2ds r.i.p


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2016)

i got a 40 on a test :/


----------



## tae (Oct 27, 2016)

man what a mess.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 27, 2016)

Last day of half term save me


----------



## riummi (Oct 27, 2016)

(?_?) I want to talk to you but you'll just give half assed responses like you dont care (even when you 'claim' you do)


----------



## Soigne (Oct 27, 2016)

kianli said:


> i got a 40 on a test :/



i was just about to post the same thing honestly

32% im really roping in tht Bad Grade Point Average


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2016)

riummi said:


> (?_?) I want to talk to you but you'll just give half assed responses like you dont care (even when you 'claim' you do)



oml I feel the same way with my friends. everytime i say something she's like "lol" "cool" "oh"


----------



## StarUrchin (Oct 27, 2016)

this presidential election and politics are pissing me off a little. Maybe Ill move to Switzerland 

I have fam there amyway


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2016)

I need to stop procrastinating and get my homework done owo.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 27, 2016)

I feel so bothered


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2016)

ahaha miss english teacher you wanted us to write an essay in one night without much of a source? how about no


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2016)

nintendo needs to calm down with all the info theyre releasing for pokemon sun/moon


----------



## riummi (Oct 28, 2016)

I've been noticing that I get pissed off pretty easily nowadays and I don't know why...and I think i know why I don't trust what people say


----------



## vel (Oct 28, 2016)

i wish everything would just be ok for once. like just. yeah. waiting for the day where i can say i'm happy and mean it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2016)

So, I'm like only half braining it tonight because I am sick and sleep deprived and at work for Halloween we have these life sized dummies in Halloween costumes, and so right across the building from where I sit at the desk is a werewolf just standing there and I keep spooking myself with it by glancing up and having to double take because I see this WEIRD CREATURE and my brain is like WHAT IS THAT and it takes a good few minutes for me to realize it's a costume with my dumb half alert brain...


----------



## Greggy (Oct 28, 2016)

I have to pick whether I should sneak up and smoke to stop my cravings or I'll eat (me stuffing food in my mouth is so disgusting). I don't want to be hungry, I didn't asked to be hungry. Why do I always have to be tired and hungry even if I'm not doing anything?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)

Need a new 3ds game ahhh but yeah the one I want is kinda "rare" it seems ugh.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 28, 2016)

^ What one is it?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicole. said:


> ^ What one is it?



Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth (hope i spelled that right)

like one, two sites maybe have them but hardly anyone irl. i wanted to get the LE but considering you can only get the US one unless you wanna pay like ?140 or something no.

Yeah there is ebay but come on it's not like it's Japan only or something

- - - Post Merge - - -

Apparently uk amazon has somewhat cheap but ehh still a bit expensive considering the ? rates here ugh. MAYBE THOUGH I WANT THAT LE.

Anyways my "friend", I wish she'd stop sending stupid selfies.. like bruh I don't care that you buy clothes and stuff and if you wanna contact me stop that and your rants.


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 28, 2016)

Guys, I have the FLUUUU!!!! I see you guys in the afterlife, later peeps!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 28, 2016)

My brother rushing me


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2016)

I fell asleep around 11:30 and woke up at 2 and I haven't been able to sleep since then.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 28, 2016)

ODIO ESPANOL!11!1 ES MUY ABURRIOD Y NO ES FACIL NI UTIL AAAH!11!


----------



## namiieco (Oct 28, 2016)

ugh i feel sick i need to eat but i cant be bothered
i should probably eat something healthy but eeeh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 28, 2016)

We never made it on time


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)

i wanna order that LE but all companies who have it sounds fishy af


----------



## riummi (Oct 28, 2016)

ahhh I hope this character doesn't die ;; and I'm really hungry right now


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 28, 2016)

can u stop spoiling me little tidbits you know im reading the manga bruh

- - - Post Merge - - -

also can you keep a promise for once please

- - - Post Merge - - -

dammit it's just the little things that tick me off the most


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 28, 2016)

oops


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 28, 2016)

How do I turn my dA Points into actual cash help


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2016)

I keep procrastinating on something really important.


----------



## riummi (Oct 28, 2016)

my hair is so thick and I'm not sure if I want layers or not...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 28, 2016)

This girl in my class brought her friend and he sat in my seat during my Accounting II class. I was angry and just sat in the front that day. The next 4 classes he's still sitting in my seat! He's not even in our class! Seriously pisses me off since I've been sitting there for 8 weeks now. I was perfectly happy with that spot. Mad at the girl because she should know I sit there by now and mad at the guy for not going to his own class and taking my spot.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 28, 2016)

Everytime I look at the mirror is bothersome. Oh well, that's where reality goes.


----------



## Dim (Oct 28, 2016)

From here on out I'm just going to keep my mouth shut at work. I'd rather be silent then make a damn fool out of myself everytime I try to speak. I try to connect with them. I really do. but for some reason I just CAN'T SPEAK PROPERLY ;(


----------



## tae (Oct 28, 2016)

existing.


----------



## Trystin (Oct 28, 2016)

I just want to cry and I can't because if my mom finds me she'll yell at me and call me stupid. I want to be held. Im an attention whore. That's all I ever have been and I wish it wasn't like that. I feel like giving up.


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 29, 2016)

I STILL HAVE THE FLU!!!


Spoiler: I have the Flu



Why me? Why me, God? WHYYY MEEEEE!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I havI have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. e the Flu. I have the FlI have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. u. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I haveI have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu. I have the Flu.  the Flu. I have the Flu.  Thank you for reading.



I have the Flu. :


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

I need to go food shopping but I have the 'can't be bothered' mood.


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 29, 2016)

I woke up feeling awful tired, had 2 donuts for breakfast. I really dont know why I ate them first thing in the morning apart from becaude they're tasty! 
Then 30mins later I was feeling dizzy (too much sugar in the morning perhaps?). And now Im really reaaly tired again, might be sugar crash?? What's wrong with me?! :c


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

ugh waking up too early and then being like half asleep for like 2 hours ugh.

also just tempted to give away all my tbt or something because no one is selling fr currency


----------



## Greggy (Oct 29, 2016)

The fact that I can't generate free in-game currency in a stupid mobile game without doing surveys. And surveys aren't available in third world countries like mine. UGH. Why does getting pixels have to cost real money?


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2016)

the guy i used to like always looks at me like im some alien. i shouldn't care but i just don't like getting dirty looks from people


----------



## namiieco (Oct 29, 2016)

ugh sunday is tomorrow and i have to tons of homework

productivity


----------



## Panda Hero (Oct 29, 2016)

i have a sprained ankle.


----------



## Trystin (Oct 29, 2016)

Waiting for this thread to hit page 1738


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

can you please stop spamming me with random pictures all the ****ing time or i'm gonna block you where i can ...


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2016)

Restlessness.


----------



## Chicha (Oct 29, 2016)

Trying to get my villagers to ping me for PWPs. :/


----------



## seliph (Oct 29, 2016)

im tired and my head hurts and im just pissy in general probably because of that


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2016)

why do they make us write stories, out of all things ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

my friend just chill pill amiga.

also i want tuesday meow


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 30, 2016)

Next week sucks. Accounting exam on Thursday, scheduling classes for the next semester which is always painful, group assignment due on Thursday, and I have a quiz for my Supply Chain class on Wednesday. I am so looking forward to Thanksgiving break right now.


----------



## Trystin (Oct 30, 2016)

My tattoo artist won't call me back and I'm getting frustrated


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't know what to make for dinner.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

should do the woods crap but tbh... nah


----------



## namiieco (Oct 30, 2016)

Sheila said:


> should do the woods crap but tbh... nah



it's a pretty interesting thing to do when your bored tho


----------



## Aquari (Oct 30, 2016)

Sheila said:


> should do the woods crap but tbh... nah



do it for the new candies! or atleast to give them to me ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> do it for the new candies! or atleast to give them to me ;-;



hah no you aint getting stuff :]

not too bored actually so not for that but ehh seems kinda messy


----------



## aericell (Oct 30, 2016)

when people leave u hanging


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2016)

holy heck man all these great comebacks and solo debuts and im just a mess i don't have enough life in me to give everyone the attention they all deserve, my poor wallet gonna die.


----------



## Irelia (Oct 30, 2016)

Life is like building a really nice sand castle, and getting it kicked in your face over and over again.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 30, 2016)

That Windows update made my computer slower and unresponsive. Bravo, Windows, bravo!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 30, 2016)

I had 70 different EXO fans (not an exaggeration, I had that many comments) shout at me because I said the title - Hey Mama - reminded me of another song - called Mama. 

Now I can't sleep ;; 
People need to chill gahh


----------



## jiny (Oct 30, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I had 70 different EXO fans (not an exaggeration, I had that many comments) shout at me because I said the title - Hey Mama - reminded me of another song - called Mama.
> 
> Now I can't sleep ;;
> People need to chill gahh



lmao


----------



## Locket (Oct 30, 2016)

It feels like its 10 but its only 8...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 30, 2016)

My throat is killing me and I vomited and it burned even more


----------



## Locket (Oct 30, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> My throat is killing me and I vomited and it burned even more



that must suck so much


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 30, 2016)

legit why do you need to be such a dick and do this ****, jesus


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 30, 2016)

cant get these rad collectibles unless i buy at a crazy price


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 30, 2016)

My only phone charger stop working and my phone it's on 2%


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2016)

What Bell Tree has become.

Just look at it. TBT is now a spooky forest rather than the beautiful forest I used to know. Did the Last Tree Ghost do this to us?


----------



## frio hur (Oct 31, 2016)

so i made a fly trap and left it on the porch, just a jar with sugar water and some dish soap.  when i was in the kitchen a while i ago i heard the jar get knocked over.  i go out to check and see something small and furry but it ran off before i could get a real good look at it.

i think it was a kitten and now i'm just here wondering who lets their kitten run around at night.  or if it even belongs to someone.


----------



## riummi (Oct 31, 2016)

I...doubt I'll get accepted rip me
agh I hope they consider me a local applicant or else I'm doomed for sure


----------



## epoch (Oct 31, 2016)

i actually like this tbt skin and wish there is an option to keep it like this


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 31, 2016)

The woods expedition guide posted in "the haunted path" over an hour ago, but over in the cemetery we haven't heard anything? Ok.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 31, 2016)

I have so much I need to do tomorrow hopefully everything works out...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2016)

epoch said:


> i actually like this tbt skin and wish there is an option to keep it like this



sameeeee night theme or riot.

also ugh those bleedings heck off but yeah i know you are supposed to have em still.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 31, 2016)

Amiibo cards! Why are Amiibo cards so hard to find and impossible to trade here? I'm literally going lengths just to get my own Snake card. Just Snake. Maybe Sterling, Knox, and Chief too. Since Series 1 is the only one released and sold so far. I have no use for this Flurry card and I know she's a wanted villager, I'm more than willing to take her off my hands.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 31, 2016)

Imgur deleting some of my uploads. I remember uploading my ingredients and the link working but I guess not. I have to wait to get home from school and take another picture  blahhh


----------



## Crash (Oct 31, 2016)

1) been at work since 4am and have to stay even later than i was originally scheduled
2) missing out on my favorite holiday because i have to be in again tomorrow morning at 4 too, so i can't even stay up late watching horror movies or do much of anything at all
3) boyfriend is a marine and in two weeks he leaves for three months

THE LIST IS ENDLESS


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 31, 2016)

anxiety lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2016)

I opened a fortune cookie. No fortune inside


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2016)

Stupid people.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 31, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I opened a fortune cookie. No fortune inside



dat means u have no future

nah idk but what a bummer ))):


----------



## radioloves (Oct 31, 2016)

I think one of my friends are passively mad at me... Because I left her hanging D'; and mid terms start tomorrow cry*


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 31, 2016)

dan wtf ur like 60 ??? aaaaa stop getting off to hearing the stories of sexually abused children


----------



## Irelia (Oct 31, 2016)

I really don't wanna go trick or treating, but I'm just doing it for the food at this point


----------



## hamster (Oct 31, 2016)

everything


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 31, 2016)

how come the candy collectibles have a white background on my laptop but on my phone and chromebook they have a black background


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 31, 2016)

This didn't even happen _very_ recently, but I still can't get it out of my mind.

Somebody did some terrible crap to my friends, and then he started saying _they_ were in the wrong, despite doing nothing at all to him previously...? He's done **** like this before, so hopefully that's the end of that.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 31, 2016)

so many new collectibles and i haven't been able to get a single one </3


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

I have to get up early tomorrow and it makes it hard for me to go to sleep... sigh...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 1, 2016)

Accounting II homework due tomorrow, Supply Chain Analysis group project due Thursday, Supply Chain Modeling & Decision Making quiz Wednesday, Accounting II exam Thursday... I'm so screwed this week.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 1, 2016)

i need more bells ploz


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 1, 2016)

when i tell ppl abt my dissociative disorder..,, n they go "yeah i totally get what it is like, i smoke weed :^)" ..,, that makes me want to light them on fire


----------



## riummi (Nov 1, 2016)

I KNOW YOU GUYS SAW MY MESSAGE (seriously...3 people all saw it and don't respond)
please omg just answer the question ;; i need answers by tomorrow 
it's just for yearbook guys...


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 1, 2016)

supposed to be doing my english paper, yet.....here i am..yay procrastinating


----------



## Irelia (Nov 1, 2016)

I feel like teachers specifically pick a day, and collectively decide to make EVERYTHING due that day.

I have an essay, a calculus project, 3 physics assignments, a Spanish presentation, AND an English test Friday.
My gpa is going to be lower than my own self esteem soon


----------



## piichinu (Nov 1, 2016)

i want orange juice but...its a lot of effort


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2016)

i hit my thumb and it feels kind of weird


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

My skin disease makes me ITCHY. *scratches skin down to bone*


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 2, 2016)

huh is it just me or are the Halloween subforums down (it's prolly just me hmm)

I have class in less than an hour and I haven't even gotten out of bed even though I hate being late lmao


----------



## Heyden (Nov 2, 2016)

So done with myself rn. I got ONE MARK off an A on my science yearly, and I could've easily gotten that mark if I put 2 examples of fossil fuels on one of the questions instead on 1 ughhhh kms


----------



## Aquari (Nov 2, 2016)

my friends: hey man!, MHGEN is pretty great!

me (doesnt have GEN yet): rathalos is pretty great right ;-;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 2, 2016)

I have today only to study for my Accounting II exam tomorrow which I am completely clueless about. This will be interesting...


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 2, 2016)

THE ACNL UPDATE CAME OUT AND I HAVE NO WIFI TO GET IT


----------



## Jeonggwa (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm a socially anxious wreck and shaking right now
Being like this I am certain I won't get a job again because I don't know how to talk impromptu

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am scared...


----------



## himeki (Nov 2, 2016)

W H E R E D O Y O U F I N D W I S P


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 2, 2016)

-sigh- sorry my dear friend
But you never heard my voice and dint want to hear my voice

- - - Post Merge - - -

At least tomorrow it will be the last time you see me
But this discussion will be the last time you hear of me

So I'm sorry


----------



## Aquari (Nov 2, 2016)

dammit, the new update requires the actual game card for hhd and i lost mine, now im going insane trying to find it and all i can think about is where it could be.


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2016)

a guy likes me but i don't like him back and i feel bad because he broke up with his gf for me :/


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 2, 2016)

I should be sleeping but I'm not


----------



## Irelia (Nov 2, 2016)

Lol k


----------



## Dim (Nov 2, 2016)

"Humor" at my work. Make it stop


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 2, 2016)

Being tired because I spent all night starting on this website because reasons.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2016)

i wanted to spend more time with my bf and so i asked him to the dance on friday but he says he cant go.

and i ate flower petals bc reasons and now i have a terrible stomachace


----------



## riummi (Nov 2, 2016)

why the heck is the ei for non-local suddenly WAY HIGHER


----------



## boujee (Nov 2, 2016)

hey man
if you're going to act like you don't see my message for my commission and you already started then I guess that'll be the same waiting time when it's time for me to pay you
it's been 10 days but you can reply and be fast with other customers concerns but with me I get nothing so once you say you're finish and want me to send, I'll login, ignore, and pay you in the next 10 days


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 2, 2016)

I really don't want to make this because it's so tedious and annoying but I have to.


----------



## maekii (Nov 2, 2016)

I can't do anything right. The only family that I have treats me like **** and calls me a "mistake" and an "accident", it must be my fault. I make my boyfriend sad by talking bad about myself, which again is my fault. I annoy the only friends I have, which makes me feel like absolute utter trash. I just wish I was a better person.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 2, 2016)

I've made, like, four or five avatar and signature sets and none of 'em look that great.

Gonna settle on this one for now.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 2, 2016)

I CANT SOLVE THIS BRAIN TEEZER PUZZLEMCBOB
ERMEEGERRRRD


----------



## Greggy (Nov 2, 2016)

Why am I not completely sold on this ACNL update? I should be hyping big time but I'm not.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm getting paranoid over something I said a few nights ago that may or may not be a big deal.


----------



## Irelia (Nov 2, 2016)

I hate showers during cold weather because I'm freakin freezing before and after I get in the shower


----------



## Daydream (Nov 2, 2016)

I hate you and I should never have read your "apologies"

If you won't even speak to me in person, only through you stupid phone, I'd rather not speak at all, tsch?ss.


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2016)

still worrying about having to say no to the guy who likes me

he said he planned on asking me out but i don't like him that way .....


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 3, 2016)

Why do I have to speak when obligated of something I don't want to speak
Why I can't speak when I want to

Why I can't be right when I'm right
But I can be wrong when I'm wrong

Don't ask me to play when I want to play
Ask me to play when j can't play

Ask me to stay but don't ask why
They tell me to choose anything I want but I'm limited

Ask me which one it's prettier 
Yet they picked the other because of another person

I get into a discussion and I'm the bad one 
But when it rolls away they see I'm good and get angry with me

I help people
But when I need help I don't get it

I hear people
But they ignore me

I listen to your opinions
But you all blind in mine

I tell positive thing to you guys to continue
And you guys give me negatives

It's something I don't want
But it's something you must have

Be yourself
And you still want me as you guys

I give free stuff
I don't get free stuff

I smile for you guys
But you smile for me in wrong times

You try to fix me when I want to be alone and ask nicely to be alone
And yet you guys obligate myself to talk


You want me fair
But you treat me unfair

....why?
Do you want me as you guys when I'm not


I'm so depressed now I wish I can talk with someone that will just only hear me and not said otherwise 
But that will never happen because I always need to hear the otherwise to be better
After the experience I know the otherwise I don't need to be told I just need to heard


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 3, 2016)

internally crying because i finally saw how the deep woods' riddle was solved


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2016)

omg no! my babies are gone, i didnt even get to feed them!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Nov 3, 2016)

lowkey bothered by my friend who made me look like an idiot on twitter


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 3, 2016)

so tired  just let me sleep


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 3, 2016)

I've been called into work tomorrow!!


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2016)

lmao I'm mad at my chemistry teacher


Spoiler: ugh



Two meetings ago (which was like two weeks ago) we checked our long exam and I found she miscounted 10 points and miscorrected 6 points in my exam, so she told us to just place any corrections on the paper and she'll get to it soon. Today she gave back our exam scores and there was nothing corrected on my paper! A lot were having their papers check so I slept through class and waited til the line got shorter. Eventually I woke up with only two people left in line so I went ahead to have mine corrected. I told her though that I had class in majors in 10 minutes but my corrections were easy to spot so yeah. She told me to just place the corrections on the paper and I said I already did two weeks ago but she never got back to them. I asked her if I could have them checked next meeting since I had to leave and she got mad, saying she couldn't waste another meeting for checking exams. Lmao anyway we had a heated discussion and I ended up leaving her my paper since I had no choice, but I don't trust her since she's super forgetful and that's 16 points off my exam if she forgets to recheck them. Idk what kind of prof she even is since she doesn't seem to have an answer sheet (my friend said they compared their test with another of another class and found in some items that they had the same anser but one was right and the other was wrong), plus she's misplaced two exams of two people in my class. I'm even angrier at her since she had the gall to get mad at me when I'm the one who has every right to get mad since she never seemed to recheck my exam even after the two-week period I left my corrections with her (and especially when she blamed us for wasting another meeting checking exams, but I mean who's the professor here running the class.....??). ://


----------



## mintellect (Nov 3, 2016)

The colors of the birthstones and candy in my signatures aren't sorted out so collectables of the same color are next to each other vertically and also in rainbow order


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2016)

im going back to inpatient


----------



## jiny (Nov 3, 2016)

no means no


----------



## furbyq (Nov 3, 2016)

I have so much to do and no energy. Sigh.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2016)

It's as if people can't see that I'm human as well..


----------



## Daydream (Nov 3, 2016)

It's gonna take 2 to 3 weeks until I get my Zell Amiibo card... Three. Weeks.

3 weeks until I can kick out Peewee lol


----------



## SilkSpectre (Nov 3, 2016)

Work


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 3, 2016)

i dont know if ill actually come to his bday but i cannot reject that neither as hes my friend :c


----------



## jiny (Nov 4, 2016)

he keeps bugging my friend for an answer

it's NO


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 4, 2016)

Nothing to boost your confidence and make your day better than your chair breaking...


----------



## Daydream (Nov 4, 2016)

Hoping this won't destroy my health


----------



## jiny (Nov 4, 2016)

kianli said:


> he keeps bugging my friend for an answer
> 
> it's NO



he FREAKING asked me out today

i said no ofc but UGH i feel BAD now


----------



## Irelia (Nov 4, 2016)

is anyone else waiting for the next yuri on ice episode omfg
I can't I need more
this is why I don't watch ongoing anime

I NEED THE NEXT EPISODE


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2016)

i want digby's raincoat so bad


----------



## vel (Nov 4, 2016)

sometimes i hate myself other times i hate life


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 4, 2016)

Mom stop blaming me when it's not my fault I was just there by random chance


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2016)

omygosh my stomach, it feels like someone is stabbing me with a hot fork, pepto isnt really helping, rip me


----------



## jiny (Nov 4, 2016)

.......


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

being dizzy and needing sleep


----------



## LovelyLavender (Nov 4, 2016)

The Nintendo Mii characters can't have dyed hair.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 4, 2016)

Very annoyed at my internet, since I can't download the recent update which means I can't connect to anyone or adopt dreamies or items. :/ My internet is the sole reason why I can't ever finish my town ugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also lmao I have orgwork today (aka helping finish our org magazine) but people aren't responding and I need their news articles asap zzz

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also need to study for a stat exam next week but due to this ****ty internet I can't download the powerpoints. You know what I give up I'm going to a computer shop.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 4, 2016)

English class always finds a way to make me feel awkward and give me anxiety.... These projects and I feel so alone in that class it _hurts_. I have no confidence without my friends and I feel so awful about myself when I'm there. The fact that everyone else has someone to work and talk with just drives in the feeling that I'm a poor helpless loser. Just..._ sigh_


----------



## whatnamenow (Nov 4, 2016)

Cant sleep due too terror nightmares. 4am post is always good 0.0


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 5, 2016)

*****, your ACNL editor knows how to  play me Jesus ****ing Christ


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 5, 2016)

I can't change back to my unmodded avatar until next week because it's on another computer. lol


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 5, 2016)

My iPad it's charging
My 3ds it's charging but my phone isn't -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -

My iPad it's charging
My 3ds it's charging but my phone isn't -.-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 5, 2016)

Yesterday was a nightmare of a day, so I am just hoping tonight stays quiet and that I can work on my NaNoWriMo.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 5, 2016)

I hate my haircut lmao I look like a freaking coconut
someone said I also looked like Bonnie from HTGAWM and I'm perpetually scarred, or at least until my floofy hair grows back


----------



## Aquari (Nov 5, 2016)

every 4-5 hours i get a *really* bad stomach ache and i have to chug pepto to make it go away


----------



## furbyq (Nov 5, 2016)

Man I wish my parents had a dishwasher.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 5, 2016)

I really want my fossil pillow already


----------



## DandyLikeCandy (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm worried that people still hate me here, for what I have done in the past​


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2016)

i have a really sharp pain it's really bothersome


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 5, 2016)

i need to go out and buy an nfc reader and amiibo cards sometime


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 5, 2016)

I regret eating salad for dinner, I am so hungry atm


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 5, 2016)

Today my baking class was a fail


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2016)

so many people are changing their schedule at my school but when i asked they said "srry u can't change it" wtf?


----------



## maekii (Nov 5, 2016)

Crying again...


----------



## Irelia (Nov 5, 2016)

yikes lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 5, 2016)

Well guess I can't have a new account, guess I'm stuck with this one that's full of bad memories


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2016)

I have teh crappiest schedules for the next two tris .-.

thanks school love u


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 5, 2016)

can ppl stop commenting on my body and how much/little i eat like ??? you are really not being helpful ha ha ha ...


----------



## Mao (Nov 5, 2016)

this is going to sound very self centered buuut i feel like this girl is 'taking inspiration' from me way too often. from the clothes i wear to how i speak. not saying that i invented the clothes i wear, but it's honestly way too often to be a coincidence. people actually mistake me for me for her all the damn time and it's so annoying. she's 1 year younger than me so we're not super close but we used to be friends. i don't wanna confront her if it's not the case but it's getting annoying

rant over don't mind me


----------



## Aquari (Nov 5, 2016)

have to wait until next month to change my avi/sig setup


----------



## Irelia (Nov 5, 2016)

MY FRIEND LOOKS LIKE FILTHY FRANK 
everytime I look at her, all I see is filthy frank

it's time to stop


----------



## Aquari (Nov 5, 2016)

dumb pleb


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 5, 2016)

I left my milk soda on the table beside my bed for 5 minutes and when I grabbed to take a sip, it was already infested by goddamn ants


----------



## Irelia (Nov 5, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> I left my milk soda on the table beside my bed for 5 minutes and when I grabbed to take a sip, it was already infested by goddamn ants



ewww NOOO that just made me cringe
now there's a bunch of ants beside your bed _how will you sleep_


----------



## Aquari (Nov 5, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> I left my milk soda on the table beside my bed for 5 minutes and when I grabbed to take a sip, it was already infested by goddamn ants



drink em anyway, extra protein ;}


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 5, 2016)

I really want to get out of the house and hang out with my friends but I'm pretty sure they're all busy right now.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 6, 2016)

Me? I'm sick.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 6, 2016)

i lost my drawing tablet stylus/pen, guess its traditional from now on *cries*


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2016)

just
me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 6, 2016)

This guy came up to me asking about his coupon at the beginning of my shift, and I told him 1.) we were sold out and 2.) that he couldn't use it today because it'd only good for weekdays. He comes up just now saying the last person he talked to (which was me) said he could use it and I said no you cant, and we're sold out anyways, and he got all butt hurt and was like "really, you don't have any room for me?" like jfc go away, I told you earlier and I just told you again. Damn drunk people I swear.


----------



## furbyq (Nov 6, 2016)

I have a bug bite and it's sO ITCHY ITCHY.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 6, 2016)

we have choir practice tomorrow and I found out just now that my crush is also a part of the choir and I am _freaking out_
I need to sound okay tomorrow


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 6, 2016)

Okay, I really, REALLY hate group projects even more now. Our professor said if we didn't care which group we're in she would assign us into one so I got with this group where we like to procrastinate. It was real nice at first until today when it's actually due at 11:59 PM and the one guy did the bare minimum effort where his part looks really sloppy and incomplete. The one girl hasn't even added her portion yet and without all 3 portions of the project we can't write the executive summary. This project is worth 55 points you idiots. I NEED those points.


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> we have choir practice tomorrow and I found out just now that my crush is also a part of the choir and I am _freaking out_
> I need to sound okay tomorrow



oml i feel you... my crush was part of band last year and we had band practice D:


----------



## riummi (Nov 6, 2016)

I had the most disturbing dream where someone was basically trying to murder me. They cut really deeply
Into my back neck and I had to run to my neighbors for them to call an ambulance. Blood was everywhere o.o


----------



## Waluigi (Nov 6, 2016)

Feeling real bad because I was sick at work.

It's bad because it was my first day, an hour in and it was in a food processing place. Nearly had it shut down. It was out of my control but I can't help feel bad about it


----------



## Mao (Nov 6, 2016)

why do people whitewash so much like nooooo


----------



## piske (Nov 6, 2016)

--


----------



## Irelia (Nov 6, 2016)

my sister is binge eating, and she's not getting along well with her bf that she's living with
I'm sort of worried for her

she's been acting strange lately
she's coming home tomorrow tho, so I'm glad


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm feeling a bit stressed because I need to finish reading the book that was assigned to us in History (plus finish the reading log for it) that's due next Tuesday, I need to finish my 3D cell-model project that's due this Friday (I don't have the supplies yet) and I need to get that English assignment that's over our assigned book done, and that's due this Wednesday...and I don't even have the book yet. Not to mention that our first test over that book is sometime this week. Bah, I should've seen this coming. Curse my procrastination!


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 6, 2016)

/all i wanna do is make people happy

/all i actually do is upset people


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2016)

I just got back on Animal Crossing GCN after being in hiatus for about 3 months and Resetti was waiting for me this whole time!!!

What a jerk.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 6, 2016)

Well im sorry i ended our friendship but i prefer not having a belt on my ass


----------



## Onigiriis (Nov 7, 2016)

a relationship and the fact I feel lonely. The fact I miss him... even though our relationship is based on routine and monotony, even though he told me what he really thought of me when he was angry. Sighs.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 7, 2016)

When someone traps you by leaving you with something and only saying "just a second" and it's been several minutes and you have to pee really badly...


----------



## Daydream (Nov 7, 2016)

Dead


----------



## riummi (Nov 7, 2016)

I have to wake up at 5 tomorrow and work the whole day :c


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 7, 2016)

me: kids can't vote
person: well you can go on nick and cast your vote and they'll read it

Are people really this stupid? Do they really think that a nickelodeon website is gonna affect the elections? Seriously, I have such doubts in my generation. With this level of stupidity and naivety, the time when Generation Z grows up & gets jobs is gonna be a disaster.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2016)

im pretty tired and i have homework o boy

I'm not sure why I'm still time and time forgiving this person for acting like such a douchebag to me? Obviously, I don't really care about them, I'm just a bit frustrated at myself for thinking that maybe, _maybe_ they were capable of acting like a normal human being and just being pleasant even if they didn't like me?


----------



## Dim (Nov 8, 2016)

I come down stairs and my brother is looking for fights by giving out our address online to some dude from alabama. He literally told him exactly where we live. He is such a ****ing prick I swear.


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 8, 2016)

this site is super slow and glitchy tonight :/


----------



## Dim (Nov 8, 2016)

Everyday I hate who I am. I am so tired of living my pathetic life everyday. I just can't ****ing take it anymore


----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2016)

starting to really be self conscious about my weight, but i dont have the time or money to start doing something about it


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 8, 2016)

ayy lmao a dictator is going to be buried in our heroes' cemetery, I'm so freaking pissed at the ruling of our Supreme Court


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 8, 2016)

Being forced to vote even though I don't want to
And I'm terribly sick almost to the point of fever

And my parents are stil obligating me

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hate the government I had to choose from
Let me sleep my throat hurts I can't barely speak


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Being forced to vote even though I don't want to
> And I'm terribly sick almost to the point of fever
> 
> And my parents are stil obligating me
> ...



Get some rest then. If you aren't feeling well, you don't have to get up.


----------



## Capeet (Nov 8, 2016)

All that snow...please go away...it's not winter yet...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 8, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Get some rest then. If you aren't feeling well, you don't have to get up.



I was obligated to vote so I needed to stand up even thought I was sick

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well I'm still sick
But whatever I voted at least it's over now
Even thought my condition happen again and I fainted


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 8, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> I was obligated to vote so I needed to stand up even thought I was sick
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hope you get well soon.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm wasting a lot of time not studying hngh my sense of urgency is missing


----------



## Bowie (Nov 8, 2016)

It is way too cold.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2016)

2day sukd
i had to leave my german lesson bc i just couldnt be there anymore hhhhahahah ., also everyone in school either thinks im super weird or they hate me lolzsz


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 8, 2016)

i wish i had never talked to you. I told you i couldn't go and yet you still did a big deal about it and now im scared what will happen if my parents will get mad at me all bc ur bs, besides you don't accept who i am so... . **** you seriously


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2016)

i Hate how everytime i pass by you when you're with your friends you act like you've never met me in your life


----------



## riummi (Nov 8, 2016)

Work for 5 more hours - I haven't even had a full real meal yet


----------



## Dim (Nov 8, 2016)

Welp, brothers went to vote without me. ****ing *******s


----------



## Goby (Nov 8, 2016)

MY LOWER BACK HURTS AND I HAVE CLASS TOMOROW WOE IS ME. My class is 4 hours sitting and I know that's going to kill my back!
Hopefully my back is better by tomorow.


----------



## Flare (Nov 8, 2016)

Thinking on something... and don't know what to do about it ;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;.


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2016)

trump is winning


----------



## mintellect (Nov 8, 2016)

I have a headache and I feel like I'm going to vomit.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 9, 2016)

I can't wait until these elections are over. People are going nutso.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2016)

mom... either you stop watching tv late or you sleep in the living room. i'm tired of waking up at 8 am randomly because you blast the tv also i wanna sleep not hear the tv because _you_ fall asleep in the sofa.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 9, 2016)

hi I'm done with 2016, I thought this was going to be a great year but lmao nope


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 9, 2016)

i  hate  snow


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 9, 2016)

trump won and im an absolutly devastated mess


----------



## Albuns (Nov 9, 2016)

All I want to do is sleep soundly and shed some tears... but I can't even get that much comfort these days.


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2016)

The doctor doesn't think my mom is gonna last for another two weeks, so i might have a baby sibling in a week


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2016)

Locket said:


> The doctor doesn't think my mom is gonna last for another two weeks, so i might have a baby sibling in a week



well that started off sounding rather ominous


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> well that started off sounding rather ominous



Yeah, i got confused when she told me


----------



## Panda Hero (Nov 9, 2016)

everythings bothering me. im really, really, really messed up right now.


----------



## N a t (Nov 9, 2016)

I feel like absolute crap right now, and it's all my fault.


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 10, 2016)

A little nervous about not keeping up to the schedule I made for myself.


----------



## Daydream (Nov 10, 2016)

My car radio broke... How cool. I'll be driving in silence


----------



## namiieco (Nov 10, 2016)

i'm never satisfied... :c


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2016)

My class got cancelled because people evacuated over one little thing. There wasn't even anything dangerous. How am I gonna take notes?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a story idea but I have no idea what the actual plot could be..... uGH


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I have a story idea but I have no idea what the actual plot could be..... uGH



Sometimes I have these situations too. I try to come up with a good plot.


----------



## N a t (Nov 10, 2016)

A lot of stuff.


----------



## SharJoY (Nov 10, 2016)

Someone pretending to be my friend.


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2016)

people


----------



## namiieco (Nov 10, 2016)

i don't think that teacher realises how **** i feel after he confronts me infront of the class


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 10, 2016)

lmaoim so tired of ths crap i swear th nextp erson who talks abt therapy with me will b stabbed with this (very dull) pen because i am sick of ppl talking abt it like it is easy. 1. it's not easy .2. ik im being a *****. 3. **** you.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2016)

DQ7 for 3ds being so much worse than I thought it could be, why did I even buy it lol. Probably gonna go and sell it back somewhere...

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and yeah my sp plaza being bugged hurr


----------



## cinnamonx (Nov 10, 2016)

A grade i got on a uni essay


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 10, 2016)

I have to finish a huge technology project that is boring, and I am having a difficult time not procrastinating.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2016)

People who point their fingers at me in a negative light or looks down at me. I don't like receiving a negative reputation no matter what I do, even if I deserve it. However, I only express my annoyance towards the undeserved negative reputation, especially if it was from the internet.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 10, 2016)

i mean sure , im an incineroar fan but TRIGGERED!!!!111111 is not the correct word


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 10, 2016)

I want somebody to love me, er.. affection.

I want somebody in real life to care about me and actually knows my problems and help me.
I just can't just type about my problems, I gotta use my mouth.


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2016)

all i know how to do is **** up wow how bout that 

anyway i want to be able to display 276372 collectibles in my sidebar 12 just aint cutting it


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 11, 2016)

i wanna buy the acnl sanrio sets but i just can't find the time to trade rn or how i would use them in my towns


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 11, 2016)

ppl who misusw the word triggered ....,,,,,,,.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2016)

RIP Leonard Cohen 

Also my back hurts randomly woot probably some stupid nerve getting squeezed ugh but I can't reach it properly ****


----------



## Dim (Nov 11, 2016)

I just _love_ it how I can never fall/stay asleep for work -_______-


----------



## lars708 (Nov 11, 2016)

Nintendo of Europe


----------



## Dim (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm about to lose my ****ing mind


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2016)

People.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> ppl who misusw the word triggered ....,,,,,,,.



I believe the proper definition means activated (when a button is pressed or when a lever is pulled). It shouldn't apply to emotions in general.



lars708 said:


> Nintendo of Europe



Nintendo of America is worse though. They have a bad VC lineup, they aren't releasing enough promotional merchandise in America, and even Club Nintendo sucks.


----------



## Abbaba (Nov 11, 2016)

I just got a warning for trying to help someone, it hurts I didn't mean it


----------



## riummi (Nov 11, 2016)

this thing wont work - i've tried 20 times by now wtf


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 11, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I believe the proper definition means activated (when a button is pressed or when a lever is pulled). It shouldn't apply to emotions in general.
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo of America is worse though. They have a bad VC lineup, they aren't releasing enough promotional merchandise in America, and even Club Nintendo sucks.



Both Ninty of America and Ninty of Europe are **** in something, Everything great comes for Ninty of Japan tbh (except homebrew)


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 11, 2016)

ugh I hate when I mess up and accidentally post the wrong video/image on a post

like I know they don't really care that I messed up, but I feel so embarrassed afterwards.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 11, 2016)

wHY CAN'T I WRITE 
WHY CAN'T I PLOT 
WHY CAN'T I SJJAJQJA


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 11, 2016)

discord , stop verifying me everytime i log into my account, seriously...


----------



## Daydream (Nov 12, 2016)

I always feel so stupid talking about my "brain fog" because people always end up thinking I'm either crazy or making it up, yet it's so real to me...


----------



## riummi (Nov 12, 2016)

dude where the heck did you go
really though, my insight questions are due soon and I'm embarrassed to have my advisor review them because they suck ;; also this essay and that last pop quiz will ruin my grade

HAPPY SINGLES DAY EVERYONE


----------



## Mariah (Nov 12, 2016)

Why do they keep thinking I ripped out my feeding tube? I wouldn't wish that pain on anyone.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 12, 2016)

Received my eighth warning today! Is eight bad for three years of posting? Only for post quality (a reaction GIF I posted in my political thread, to be specific), but still mad at myself for it.


----------



## Peter (Nov 12, 2016)

Shout out to my biological statistics tutors for not marking my assignment from last week, but giving me another assignment this week on basically the same topic - so I have no idea what I did wrong, therefore I'm going to make all the same mistakes again this time!!!!


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2016)

science project due on monday; haven't started ****

also im starting to like this kid again but he hates my guts


----------



## ramen.jpg (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm tired of all the fake people on here tbh


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2016)

i thought we were friends, turns out he's purposely ignoring me for no apparent reason


----------



## riummi (Nov 12, 2016)

AGAIN not sure if busy or ignoring me o.o


----------



## namiieco (Nov 12, 2016)

i finished my secret santa art, i left to eat and closed it :c
for some reason it didn't ask to confirm about saving it
bye bye 4 hours of work


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 12, 2016)

people actin like *******s as usual


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Nov 12, 2016)

Someone finally made a workshop add-on that adds a Giratina model into GMod but it turns out it doesn't even have a way to pose the head, feet, wings, or anything else for that matter. :c


----------



## Irelia (Nov 12, 2016)

nobody really understands


----------



## Daydream (Nov 12, 2016)

You're like 80, come on you should know that's not something you can say to someone...


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2016)

I realise I like someone....but they don't know I exist T-T T-T T-T


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm RESTLESS AF!


----------



## planets (Nov 12, 2016)

my dogs breath smells really bad, that probably sounds petty but its terrible


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 12, 2016)

_"Why she looked wrong at me? Did i did something wrong? Did i acted weird? Is it because im bitting my nail? She got scared of me? What could mean her reaction?_

This we're the thoughts i had.. In a store shop

In a _****ing. *store. shop about someone i dont even know and probably this will be the last i see that employee...*_

What is wrong with me tbh?


----------



## Trystin (Nov 12, 2016)

Lol I forgot we had this and made a venting thread. 
S/O to Oblivia, thanks fam 

I haven't heard from my spouse in 8 days and I'm really worried about him I've been panicking at least once a day since I last saw him.. I yelled at him last time I saw him because he was really frustrating me and I'm scared he got arrested or evicted or something.. I wish I knew. I wish I could help him. I wish I had a way of finding out if he was okay..


----------



## Jeonggwa (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm done with being friendly
Nothing good has come out of it so far


----------



## riummi (Nov 12, 2016)

I wonder what happened to my old group of friends on here...we had some pretty fun times playing acnl together


----------



## boujee (Nov 12, 2016)

yaoi fangirls have bad taste in recommendations or just in general


----------



## ~TOAST~ (Nov 12, 2016)

My friend lies way too much and I think the one he told today is the last straw. I gotta say something.


----------



## riummi (Nov 12, 2016)

Yo anyone want a friend cuz I do 
talk to me im so bored


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2016)

^^ My mom lies quite a bit. Irritates the **** out of me!


----------



## Greggy (Nov 13, 2016)

My hype for Pokemon Sun and Moon = Suddenly Gone.
I have a gut feeling that I won't really like it and finish it like my last Pokemon game, which is Pokemon White 2.


----------



## riummi (Nov 13, 2016)

STOP TALKING SO LOUD I CAN HEAR YOU TALKING **** ABOUT ME NEXT DOOR
I CANT FOCUS BECAUSE OF YOUR DAMN VOICE


Spoiler: mad



on another note, I can always hear my dad talk smack about me to my mom so she won't buy me things :^) he always exaggerates - thanks for ignoring all my other A+ and making me feel like a stupid incompetent piece of trash )))) I just LOVE how you guys think I can't understand it when you guys speak canto but I can. I can also hear you from all the way upstairs because you talk so damn loud and it pisses me off.


Spoiler: too deep man






Spoiler



i really really don't like you. You honestly ruin my day and bring a lot of anger and hate into my life. Right when you get home I get lectured and am reminded of how much I suck at this one class. Right before I go to sleep you lecture me. Can you just stop for a day? Maybe just go away for awhile and never come back? I know I shouldn't be saying these things but seriously just go away and give me a break.

I realized that you're the reason I find it hard to trust people and you're also the reason why I was depressed. How much longer are you going to ruin my life.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 13, 2016)

Why are Nintendo's expectations too high?

In case if you're wondering, I'm talking about Desert Island Escape. I don't have a problem with the randomized results of food gathering or the obstacles, but if there's one problem, it has to be the target score. To me, it feels like it's overpriced, especially if you're after the Wii U Station and Wii U Shelf furniture pieces. Why Nintendo? Why is the target score out of reach on the fourth level?


----------



## Abbaba (Nov 13, 2016)

riummi said:


> STOP TALKING SO LOUD I CAN HEAR YOU TALKING **** ABOUT ME NEXT DOOR
> I CANT FOCUS BECAUSE OF YOUR DAMN VOICE
> 
> 
> ...



I feel ya, my grandad thinks that I'm proper stupid and is always talking about me. In front of me -_-. And he's always going on about how I don't speak mandarin and hakka, just because I don't speak it doesn't mean I don't understand! Everyone thinks I'm stupid, and it hurts


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 13, 2016)

There's this broken alarm thing at my work that keeps beeping and usually it's just a few beeps then it goes off, but now it wont stop and I want to kms


----------



## boujee (Nov 13, 2016)

dislocated my left shoulder, now that whole entire side aches
school is tomorrow and it still feels like it's still pop out


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 13, 2016)

my brother keeps inviting over this snobby ***** over from school and i am so sick of her. she's been over every **** weekend and every day he has off from school. please go away (((((((((((((


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 13, 2016)

I asked someone for a certain villager yesterday, they said they would get her for me today, and they haven't gotten her for me. They've taken like 5 other requests, which were made TODAY.


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2016)

i want it to be tomorrow already. ((

i really want to see him.


----------



## tae (Nov 13, 2016)

i want to change my username but idk what to.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2016)

i hope this is just allergy **** rather than cold **** it


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm so sick of everyone brushing me off. I'm not an attention-whore, thank you, mom.


----------



## riummi (Nov 13, 2016)

omg my teacher and this essay...he said not to make it a compare and contrast but it kind of has to be???


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2016)

My parents! What else is new?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 13, 2016)

***** , if you REALLY think im studying the whole **** you have left us from 3 months ago to cancel all of our weekend plans, you're wrong tbh


----------



## riummi (Nov 13, 2016)

i cant meet the page requirement...why does it always happen to me
and while I'm at it...
it doesn't seem fair at all to get all or nothing on my grades. WHO GRADES LIKE THAT?? Missed one or two points? F for you! NOT EVEN A B???


----------



## Seroja (Nov 13, 2016)

I lost Pippy ;A;


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 13, 2016)

No one's selling me a golden axe, and I have a **** ton of turnips to sell.


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2016)

stupid science project


----------



## riummi (Nov 14, 2016)

I hope someone just kills me in my sleep
I'm so through with this


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 14, 2016)

I hate being sick


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2016)

A severe lack of things to do.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 14, 2016)

I hate that I shake when I'm around large crowds of people.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 14, 2016)

i don't wanna go to school tomorrow i don't wanna go to school tomorrow i don't wa


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Nov 14, 2016)

Four days until Sun and Moon come out and I am running out of things to do to help pass the time.


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2016)

my science project is so ****ty and looks like a kindergartener made it

- - - Post Merge - - -

i don't get why we have science fairs in the first place it's so ****ing pointless


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 14, 2016)

its almost 2am....at 8am I have a presentation to give...WELP so much for sleep, rather stay up watching fricken south park reruns
I might just stay home


----------



## hamster (Nov 14, 2016)

i'm going to court in like 15 minutes.............ah.......


----------



## Aquari (Nov 14, 2016)

*FR: your only 2 dragons cannot breed for 14 days *

omygod please!


----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2016)

Ekcriptia said:


> i'm going to court in like 15 minutes.............ah.......



gah hope u r ok??


----------



## piske (Nov 14, 2016)

My parents were sick so of course now I'm sick... blah, I've been sick with something for like two weeks now... ;u;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 14, 2016)

Being in love with him but for him not to love me back
Yup my usual love life
And when I do find someone that love me... I only say him yes because of someone who cared.... but as time passes nah
And we'll now back to my usual love life where I have no love


----------



## Dim (Nov 14, 2016)

I feel so drained today


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 14, 2016)

The fact that the Sanrio amiibo stuff seems hard to get no matter what; even purchasing the cards doesn't seem very plausible in the US...


----------



## riummi (Nov 14, 2016)

baileyanne94 said:


> The fact that the Sanrio amiibo stuff seems hard to get no matter what; even purchasing the cards doesn't seem very plausible in the US...


yo I know a seller on ebay that offers all the sanrio items for only $4 (not the actual cards though)

MY APPS ahh i gotta finish my questions soon


----------



## hamster (Nov 14, 2016)

Nanako said:


> gah hope u r ok??



it was pretty brutal but i'm ok now, thanks


----------



## Daydream (Nov 14, 2016)

Worst. Day. Ever.


----------



## riummi (Nov 15, 2016)

I know this is only temporary but I can't stand another day of it. All of those chat/counselor sessions take so long to begin. They aren't very helpful. I'm kind of scared to try calling.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 15, 2016)

??? i just got this sweatshirt and it just went through the wash and I have a tiny stain on it what

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh no i made it worst hnnhghhm


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Nov 15, 2016)

Everything.
My dads having a heart operation in the middle of december so im bothered/worried about that. 

My brother cant get off his fat arse and get a job, thats bothering me the most i know it really shouldnt. Im three years younger then him and have two jobs i just hope that when my dad gets out of hospital he pulls his finger out and helps out more.

Urg. Life. =(


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 15, 2016)

this is gonna bother me for the whole day hopefully I can get it out once I get home. This is brand new ;;


----------



## namiieco (Nov 15, 2016)

stop encouraging me to learn spanish, i dont want to


----------



## Aquari (Nov 15, 2016)

i saw a kissing bug on my window, i sprayed it with perfume (it was the only thing i could find at the moment) and it flew away


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 15, 2016)

My Friday plans are ruined!!!! RUINED I TELL YOU RUINEDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

... I need help

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yet I have to do it alone because I can't get no help

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why???? Professors rules
Which I hate


----------



## Myrtle (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm fine.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2016)

MY GRADES OMG NO
Science: B (81.4)
Advanced English: C (79)
Advanced Math: C (71)
Social Studies: B (82.2)

In the advanced class I have to have a C or higher by the end of the quarter ;-; or else i go to the normal class, and no going back and forth


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2016)

Turns out a few trusted friends of mine aren't so friendly :/


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2016)

why am i like this yo.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 15, 2016)

im paranoid as all hell right now, i saw a kissing bug on my window, luckily i scared it off but what if it comes back and finds its way *inside*. i dont want to die because of some stupid bug


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 15, 2016)

_MILTANKS ARE THE WORST_


----------



## Irelia (Nov 15, 2016)

I have a huge paper due... tomorrow .... and I have 10% of it done!

this is all my fault but I don't deserve thiiiiiis


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2016)

this mood swing **** is getting old fast, and i'm not sure how much longer i can deal with it.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2016)

wow i want to watch more Yuri on Ice but-but there's no new episodes out on crunchyroll


----------



## maekii (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm not sure as to where to start learning this language. I guess I should learn their alphabet first? However, I'm not sure _where_ I can find a place to learn it.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2016)

maekii said:


> I'm not sure as to where to start learning this language. I guess I should learn their alphabet first? However, I'm not sure _where_ I can find a place to learn it.



which language? I've been learning on Duolingo, they have a nice variety of languages to learn there


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> _MILTANKS ARE THE WORST_



ROLLOUT!


----------



## Daydream (Nov 16, 2016)

My job makes me sick


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 16, 2016)

Psydye said:


> ROLLOUT!



THIS IS WHAT KILLED MY IVYSAUR IN MY CAGELOCKE sMH


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2016)

tfw youre excited for snow but then you remember that there could be a blizzard outside and 5 feet of snow and you would still have to go to school


----------



## Flare (Nov 16, 2016)

Not sure if something is right or not
?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Locket (Nov 16, 2016)

the tri ends in 4 days and everythign for every class is due tomorrow ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## maekii (Nov 16, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> which language? I've been learning on Duolingo, they have a nice variety of languages to learn there



Korean, I already checked Duolingo and they don't have a course for Korean.

My eyes are burning, which is making me want to go to sleep. It's too early for me to go to sleep though.


----------



## riummi (Nov 17, 2016)

I should really mention this to my doctor...but what if it makes everything worse?


----------



## Dim (Nov 17, 2016)

tmw you try not to wake someone up but you can't stop banging into ****


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 17, 2016)

I have to go to work on my group project again. I really am trying to insert myself into the discussion, but it feels like I'm not even there. They all know each other and I'm just the outsider.


----------



## Flare (Nov 17, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> Not sure if something is right or not
> ?\_(ツ)_/?


I DID IT!
 I'm so happy I did something I've been wanting to do so long!


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 17, 2016)

It's almost 70 degrees today, but its also supposed to snow this weekend... *sigh*


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 17, 2016)

**** this half-assed nintendo bull hinge.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 17, 2016)

i spent all of my tbt savings


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Nov 17, 2016)

I keep having dreams about her even though I haven't seen her in 3-4 years... she was the biggest crush of my life and I've never done anything about it. Why can't my brain just let me move on. :/


----------



## riummi (Nov 17, 2016)

oh lord please don't tell me I'm sick...WHY


----------



## Aquari (Nov 18, 2016)

im so restless right now


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 18, 2016)

..


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Nov 18, 2016)

I just found out the reason why Robbie Rotten from Lazy Town has suddenly become a meme and now I am bummed out. :L


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 18, 2016)

Pinching myself twice for 1 werk because of my sugar test


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Nov 18, 2016)

My Govt Club president barely participates or does anything. Yesterday we were packing care packages for soldiers and she came in near the end of the event and brought her gang of friends and just ate the whole time. And when the club advisor came in, all she did was open the lids of the boxes, while the food was in her hands, just to look busy. She also posts notifications at 10pm the day right before an event occurs, so a lot of people have no idea when something is happening.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2016)

GAHH PEOPLE SELLING **** ON TWITTER ARE STILL PISSING ME OFF 

Them: PM for prices
Me: Hi, how much for the photocard?
Them: give me an offer
Me: I'm really bad at pricing, could you give me a clue around how much you were looking for?
Them: oFFeR 
Me: *says price*
Them: what's that in USD (like ***** Google it gdi)
Me: *repeats self*
Them: don't be like that :/
Me: I said I was bad at pricing, sorry
*whole conversation replays*
Me: how much was the whole thing so I can work out the price of the individual part
Them: I can't tell you

ME: PLEASE JUST TELL ME HOW MUCH YOU WANT INSTEAD OF REJECTING ALL MY OFFERS AND BEING AWKWARD!11!1!

Them: *ignores* shipping is 20 dollars 

Me: well this was pointless


----------



## Dactal (Nov 18, 2016)

honestly, sooooo much is bothering me rn... School is stressing me out, I havent been talking to my friends, my mom has been sick for the past few months, im vegan and i work in a chocolate/candy shop that is paying me below minimum wage, my sisters dont live with me anymore and arent taking care of them selfs.. idk haha.. sometimes you just gotta laugh about it and move on because life is to short to be sad and depressed all the time.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2016)

Eww I just found the most gross EXO fan //shudders


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a horrible headache and I just finished my cup of tea :c


----------



## ramen.jpg (Nov 18, 2016)

I told you I didn't kill her why don't you believe me?


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 18, 2016)

waiting for ups to come with dat pokemon game


----------



## riummi (Nov 18, 2016)

I caught a cold...wtf I just recovered from one a month ago


----------



## Mints (Nov 18, 2016)

i want to know where this person is getting all their memes from wtf


----------



## piske (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm old. So I'm sleepy and it's 9 PM. Dear god... ; v ;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 19, 2016)

i hope i find that special boy who will love me and i will love him and we will be happy together


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2016)

My whole body is sore from dancing last night.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 19, 2016)

I went to bed too late.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2016)

i say too much


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm having a bad day today.



Spoiler: :(



> was repressed of my freedom to share my political opinion on Facebook bc my parents were afraid I'd make enemies so I cried a whole lot bc I remember how pathetic I am with voicing out
> ran out of money this morning so I had to withdraw money to commute but the ATM hung for like 5 minutes
> bc of the ATM hanging, I was late for make-up Biology class and the prof refused to let me take the quiz (bc I was late)
> found out today that the guy I had a crush on for 10 months doesn't like me back & he's aware (which is now making me v anxious of seeing him bc I might already look v awkward to him)
> lost the liquid of my contact lens somewhere so I have to make do with comfort/eye drops


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2016)

Mental breakdown.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

I didn't eat all day and then when I stuffed my face I got sick. My stomach is making this night a living nightmare.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 19, 2016)

Its really cold and snowing a little bit. As much as I love the snow, I worry about all the animals and homeless people out there being cold. :'c


----------



## piske (Nov 19, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> Its really cold and snowing a little bit. As much as I love the snow, I worry about all the animals and homeless people out there being cold. :'c



Ah, that was my first thought too when it got really cold for the first time here, yesterday :<


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I found out yesterday that I got a 45 on my last test in chemistry class (which no one, as far as I know, did well on), which brought my average down from and 81 to a 73.


----------



## Capeet (Nov 19, 2016)

I should do stuff but nahhh


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

I was supposed to have an important interview today but instead I threw up and just played ACNL. Made sure to call to reschedule, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2016)

Mom, no I am not gonna apologize nor buy your a ****ing new vase when you complain how "i stomp and break things" like it was my intention every time. Stop being such a whiny ***** and take a chill pill and *maybe* I will be nice back. How the heck was I supposed to know it was gonna fall down, I didn't even "stomp" or whatever **** you claim. I just moved your phone to where you sat because it was grease and water in the kitchen where it was.

Fine, so you wanna have your phone wt when you complain you can't afford candy. ****ing *****.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 19, 2016)

I want to downgrade to 9.2 but these forums are so slow and getting down alot omg


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Nov 19, 2016)

Everything.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 19, 2016)

I slept a lot longer than usual even though I slept at the same time I usually do.


----------



## hamster (Nov 19, 2016)

my shoulders hurt and i want someone to massage them


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 19, 2016)

I keep letting myself fall behind with my responsibilities. I know I have things to do, I know how badly I want to be productive, but yet I fall into my procrastination habit anyway. It's frustrating.


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 19, 2016)

Wind. Yeah, hard to go cycling.


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2016)

this guy is soooooo cuteee but sooooo confusing

- - - Post Merge - - -

he is like one of my very good friends this year but i just don't want to ruin that


----------



## riummi (Nov 19, 2016)

I keep having a runny/stuffy nose :c


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 19, 2016)

Stufful is so rare whyyyy I just want one with fluffy


----------



## tae (Nov 19, 2016)

i know i annoy you..im sorry. i really am.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 19, 2016)

In Pokemon Moon the new Pokemon seem to be rarer than the old guys. I do love the old Pokemon but I wanna play with mostly new gen 7 pokes in my first play through.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 20, 2016)

tfw body is sore as hell from soccer but it's too early to sleep off the pain


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2016)

i don't wanna be awake anymore.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2016)

Forum trends in general. They get annoying.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 20, 2016)

so unmotivated
wanna die


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 20, 2016)

i don't want to bother you


----------



## Peter (Nov 20, 2016)

Trying to muster up the energy to start a 3-hour online exam about macroevolution...


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2016)

Peter said:


> Trying to muster up the energy to start a 3-hour online exam about macroevolution...



Can't you just Google the answers lmao


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 20, 2016)

haven't done anything productive all weekend and im mad at myself for it lol plus i have a math test tomorrow


----------



## boujee (Nov 20, 2016)

selling characters and being offer such amazing offers to the point it's hard to pick one ;;


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm getting so pissed with certain ******** EXO fans saying BTS didn't deserve their Daesang.... they're painting the whole fandom in a really bad light and making everyone cringe

I don't understand why we can't celebrate these group's success together ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2016)

Hahah dad dream on ......


----------



## piske (Nov 20, 2016)

Trying to start a new town so I can play with the update and I keep getting garbage maps... ; v ;


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I'm getting so pissed with certain ******** EXO fans saying BTS didn't deserve their Daesang.... they're painting the whole fandom in a really bad light and making everyone cringe
> 
> I don't understand why we can't celebrate these group's success together ;;



I actually feel like stabbing my eyes out 

I've sent an explanation to all theses annoying dumbass people, but they don't respond and just keep going on about it JanJbajajNjwhajajakowueyeuwuh;Bahamas? "$f&h&


----------



## Aquari (Nov 20, 2016)

Spoiler: maybe spoilers?



i want drampa so bad but im not at that part, i just arrived at the fourth island so im very close to getting him atlast <3


----------



## Trystin (Nov 20, 2016)

They make me wanna kill myself. Why can't they see it in my eyes? Why won't they say anything when they see my thighs? I feel like its all my fault and I wanna die..


----------



## Trystin (Nov 20, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Lol I forgot we had this and made a venting thread.
> S/O to Oblivia, thanks fam
> 
> I haven't heard from my spouse in 8 days and I'm really worried about him I've been panicking at least once a day since I last saw him.. I yelled at him last time I saw him because he was really frustrating me and I'm scared he got arrested or evicted or something.. I wish I knew. I wish I could help him. I wish I had a way of finding out if he was okay..



16 Days.. I miss you honey.. Where are you..


----------



## boujee (Nov 20, 2016)

becoming agitated/angry for no reason


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 21, 2016)

I wanted to start getting on the right track for school but now I'm just so stressed out I can't sleep


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 21, 2016)

Getting so stuck on my story, going to write two alternate endings and then a mix up of the two to make my word count, hopefully I'll make it.. going to TRY to work on this weekend but I doubt I'll really be able to. Wish we could just skip over thanksgiving.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 21, 2016)

I just ate the worst revortillo in my life 
I think I prefer form that cafeteria and I hated it from there

Nobody know how I like my eggs in this family
-.- at least mother throw it some darn pepper that you forgot

If she made breakfast she should stay classic and not go on revortillo
I hate it how you guys do it
It's just ruined taste not make it better


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 21, 2016)

I've felt extra ****ty these past few days-- and then I felt pains today-- and-- I'M SCARED HELP LMAO


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 21, 2016)

I feel fat lol


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 21, 2016)

in like, less than 2 days im seeing my therapist fr the first time in two weeks lol idk how 2 feel but im Bothered by everything alright


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 21, 2016)

wifi is way too slow


----------



## Trystin (Nov 21, 2016)

$20 of my savings went missing and I think my mom took it but I don't wanna ask her because we are really poor right now and I know if she did take it it was for food for us so


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 21, 2016)

i feel really tired


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2016)

Homework :3


----------



## Alyx (Nov 21, 2016)

I am in severe pain right now. It feels like an elephant sat on my back.


----------



## nami26 (Nov 23, 2016)

the fact that my parents are forcing me to wait till Christmas to get Pok?mon Sun and Moon. I'm TRIGGERED


----------



## piske (Nov 23, 2016)

I get a headache pretty much every night now... ;^;


----------



## Turbo (Nov 23, 2016)

I have to wait until the holidays to play Pokemon Sun/Pokemon Moon. I'm kind of peeved.


----------



## Claude (Nov 23, 2016)

I got temporary veneers put in on Monday and my entire face STILL hurts from where they did the numbing injections. I can't eat solid food for three weeks. My permanent veneers are going to make me look cute af, though. Three weeks can't go by fast enough but seriously, OW MY FACE AGGGHHHHHH


----------



## riummi (Nov 23, 2016)

when you send someone a msg but later think I SHOULDNT HAVE SENT THAT ITS SO DUMB WTF


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 23, 2016)

everyone hates me and I have no real friends hahaha
please someone run me over w a car


----------



## boujee (Nov 23, 2016)

aha I just want my stuff


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 23, 2016)

honestly myself?? like, i just honestly can't stand myself lol like... i just hate the way i am and how i socialize with others. i just need my own little box to ****ing stay in forever.


----------



## satine (Nov 24, 2016)

People who say they do not at all respect military personnel. It's like a personal insult, like a slap in the face. I don't demand respect for either myself or for anyone else in the military/going into it, but I feel like my brothers and sisters need to be looked at with appreciation, not hatred. There's no reason to hate them, they've given up their lives and freedoms to protect their country. There is corruption in every little corner of the world, so there are corrupted soldiers too, but that is a very small amount of people. 
Sometimes I listen to my extremely radical friends in my theatre class at uni and their hatred for military-involved individuals makes me feel so terrible inside. It doesn't make me regret my decision, barely anything does except for the fear of getting deployed one day, but it just hurts me and crumples me up inside. Not just for myself, but for the people I love and people I respect for making similar decisions as mine. I almost want to drop out. But no. I'm a violent + fascist Nazi for doing something as outrageous as joining the Navy like my entire family had before me, which is helping me pay for all of my college and has changed my life for the better. I'm the bigot, apparently, and I should not only get out immediately but spit upon people who serve/served. 
Especially since I couldn't vote for Hillary due to Benghazi. I couldn't vote for someone who left people to die, one of whom I knew relatives of, and all of whom I highly respected for going into such dangerous work. But no, because my hurts and my fears of being treated like a pawn made me vote for someone who didn't seem to think of soldiers as disposable, I am a terrible bigot that should die.
Also: people who burn the flag. Stomp on the flag. That'll flare me up. 
And thirdly, atheists who will just blatantly step on religion, mine in particular right in front of me without care of whether or not I feel safe/comfortable with them doing so. I'm not talking about debating/stating of opinion, I'm talking about spewing hatred, speaking of it as if all religious individuals are cancer, making me feel out of place for being religious. To all of those who do that: Nobody f'ing cares. I promise. Nobody cares. Just shut up, it's worthless to say things like that, it just makes you look disgusting and hateful. Unless you want me to say the same thing about you -- which I do not believe, because my religion desires me to love all people -- then don't say those things about me. Just stop. 
Everyone just needs to stop.


----------



## Daisy0717 (Nov 24, 2016)

I hate having OCD. It makes having fun impossible sometimes.


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2016)

Took me an hour longer than it should have to get home, only to find that my favourite fish, Nami, passed away. Found her body pulled against the underside of the air pump.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 24, 2016)

seriously not looking forward to my grandparents shouting in my face about trump during thanksgiving
keep that to yourself thanks :^^^)


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 24, 2016)

My friends treat me like *****


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 24, 2016)

I went to visit family for Thanksgiving and literally all they talked about were politics ~


----------



## Lyraa (Nov 24, 2016)

My best friend moved about 2 hours away after we left school and only recently has she ignored my existence and only spoken to her new friends. Just to clarify, I'm happy she made friends and she has settled but it's upsetting that she's not bothered about me at all:/ and since she moved she hasn't bothered to meet up, it was always me suggesting things. Eh, one day this will all be irrelevant.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 24, 2016)

aaah, i want to hack my 3ds but i fear something happens to it ;U;


----------



## Turbo (Nov 24, 2016)

My tablet pen just broke and it'd be cheaper just to replace the whole unit. No more commission money for me any time soon


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 25, 2016)

Up early again and can't sleep mainly because of heartburn...it's really bad for some reason but I don't feel I ate a lot of stuff yesterday that would cause it...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2016)

My dad, like.. just stop trying to act "nice" that way ain't gonna get you points here just saying.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 25, 2016)

2NE1 disbanded.


----------



## boujee (Nov 25, 2016)

when you ask a question and they try to make you feel bad when askin the question
like it's either yes or no idc about your trials and tribulations


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 25, 2016)

**** im starting to get sick


----------



## 666 (Nov 25, 2016)

i tried to fit myself in a box and now my neck is extremely sore //weep


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 25, 2016)

I ate to much now stomach hurts


----------



## StarUrchin (Nov 25, 2016)

I tried to get the 100 dollar N3DS but wasn't able to snag one...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 25, 2016)

been thinking about moving...


----------



## piske (Nov 25, 2016)

i have no self-control... i've been telling myself that i need to eat better; no fast food, no pizza, less lattes and desserts... so what do i do? have two lattes at breakfast, eat out twice and now i'm having pizza... i'm not overweight by any means but this is not healthy... ; v ; (and not to mention, expensive...)


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 25, 2016)

the fact that i dont want to go to bed but its late


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

My allergies... ; v ;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 26, 2016)

Too much cleaning
Please let me rest!!!


----------



## Locket (Nov 26, 2016)

my sister had a whole in her lung so they have to take her by life flight down do a hospital that treats that

i know i've never seen her, but i really hope shes okay


----------



## piske (Nov 27, 2016)

It's getting late and I should go to sleep so I can get up closer to when I'll need to get up on Monday but I'm not sleepy ; v ;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 27, 2016)

Boyfriend jumped on my back today and something make a horrible noise and has been hurting like hell all day, was tossing and turning in my sleep and now I can't really bend or anything... =[ It's gunna be a long night.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2016)

Hurry up Japan dangit :3

Also too cold here auuuh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 27, 2016)

Messed up dreams... let me out
Now that I'm awake I have headache


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 27, 2016)

my 3ds has officially reached a new level of broke.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 27, 2016)

everything abt life is bad n im , like, way too self destructive


----------



## Alyx (Nov 27, 2016)

I bought a Punchy Amiibo card at the end of last month and it's _still_ not here.


----------



## tae (Nov 27, 2016)

i ripped up a ton of my main town and now im stressed about how i wanna re-create it and it's being a pain in the ass.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2016)

I feel dizzy, and I have to finish an English assignment that was due last week. Also, I have to talk in front of my History class tomorrow.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 27, 2016)

Onions!!!!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 27, 2016)

That we have a little over a month before the year ends.


----------



## Irelia (Nov 27, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> That we have a little over a month before the year ends.



that's relieving.
2016 has been hell


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Nov 28, 2016)

*trigger warnings for s/h and death *

I listened to Pierce The Veil a lot when I was depressed. And now, every time I hear 'Dive In', I always broke down into tears. All because it reminded me of my ex boyfriend and how stupid I was to be with him. Long distance sucked so bad. He also made fun of a fandom I was in, and I was afraid to tell him I was in the fandom. I quit the fandom, he ruined it for me.

He also made fun of autistic people as well. I'm autistic, and I never told him, I just went along with the jokes. I know I should have ended it with him then, but I loved him too much. I had doubts about him, had nightmares, dreamt of him leaving, he was offline for two weeks, then broke up with me. I was hurt so much. i self harmed, wanted to commit suicide, attempted and failed.

I can't listen to 'Dive In' by pierce the veil. Some of the lyrics, like "Do you remember the knife that I kept, the sharper it got the more you wanted me to use it" reminds me of all the times I cut myself, and "learn how to swim underneath the ice" reminds me of when I tried to commit suicide by drowning in ice cold water. 

TLDR My ex is stupid and I'm way better than him. I'm stronger now, though.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 28, 2016)

My house is so cold and my bed is so warm uwaaaa


----------



## N a t (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm worried about someone that I shouldn't worry about, and I'm probably being a total dumbass and totally gonna end up screwing myself over, but I just simply cannot sit by. I'm too concerned. I pray that some higher power guides my on my quest ;A;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 28, 2016)

Getting so much eeevee in s.o.s. that it's tiring I just want umbreon
Also... I'm tired of getting pinch


----------



## Aquari (Nov 28, 2016)

why is 90% of gts complete garbage?, no one is going to trade a legend for your lvl 1 ditto, please get a brain.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 28, 2016)

No lights


----------



## YasAteSatan (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm supposed to be doing schoolwork, yet I'm on here ._.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 28, 2016)

The time has finally pass.... when it's wasn't expected
I'm crying so much and not even there yet

Why the last time I never gave you a longer hug
Thank you for making me happy for 20 years....

Abuelita.... rip at least now your back with grandpa in the sky


----------



## boujee (Nov 28, 2016)

applications
like do I want to be far away from home or close
will my roommate suck


----------



## Trystin (Nov 28, 2016)

I've spent 7+ hours on the Peta2 app earning "Achievement Points" so that I could get a couple shirts for my family for Christmas. At one point my account stopped refreshing and there was nothing else I could do. So I created another account to see if I could get enough on that one to buy a shirt on that account instead. I was able to get a shirt and because I made another account they suspended both my accounts and refuse to send me my purchases that I gave my personal information for. And I personally think that is completely udderly ABSURD because the entire basis of the app is to help animals, by sending emails to companies, calling businesses, posting on social media etc. And I did that. On two accounts. Which is exactly what they should want! Multiple voices standing for animals because it was separate emails and the companies wouldn't have known it was me both emails sent. I was helping animals which that organization stands for and I was getting Christmas presents for my familgpy because literally without what I would've got from that, we don't have any presents. We can't afford anything. I feel horrible and definitely not because I made more than one account. I feel horrible because even though my family obviously didn't know, I feel like I disappointed them.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 28, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> I've spent 7+ hours on the Peta2 app earning "Achievement Points" so that I could get a couple shirts for my family for Christmas. At one point my account stopped refreshing and there was nothing else I could do. So I created another account to see if I could get enough on that one to buy a shirt on that account instead. I was able to get a shirt and because I made another account they suspended both my accounts and refuse to send me my purchases that I gave my personal information for. And I personally think that is completely udderly ABSURD because the entire basis of the app is to help animals, by sending emails to companies, calling businesses, posting on social media etc. And I did that. On two accounts. Which is exactly what they should want! Multiple voices standing for animals because it was separate emails and the companies wouldn't have known it was me both emails sent. I was helping animals which that organization stands for and I was getting Christmas presents for my familgpy because literally without what I would've got from that, we don't have any presents. We can't afford anything. I feel horrible and definitely not because I made more than one account. I feel horrible because even though my family obviously didn't know, I feel like I disappointed them.



This is off topic but peta absolutely DOES NOT help animals. Also, you are such a kind so for doing that for your family ;;


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2016)

People who hold old timey views such as "it's wrong to hit a woman". Like, REALLY?! What the *** does their gender have to do w/ anything?! I don't believe in punching people in general so let's not make a gender issue of it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2016)

My internet is being slow .-. 



ZebraQueen said:


> The time has finally pass.... when it's wasn't expected
> I'm crying so much and not even there yet
> 
> Why the last time I never gave you a longer hug
> ...



I'm sorry for your loss  May Abuelita rest in peace.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 28, 2016)

I miss my dad :c

(He's alive and well, just lives a bit far away)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 28, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My internet is being slow .-.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss  May Abuelita rest in peace.



It's ok she was very depressed after my grandpa die -sigh- but.. -sigh- anyways it was my grandma in Spanish grandmother is call abuela and we'll Spanish is my natal language so I call her abuelita

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also.... trying to laugh when someone want to make laugh is hurting me


----------



## tae (Nov 28, 2016)

i need to touch up my hair but im addicted to acnl. ****. 

also someone needs to wake up so i can bug him. B')


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> It's ok she was very depressed after my grandpa die -sigh- but.. -sigh- anyways it was my grandma in Spanish grandmother is call abuela and we'll Spanish is my natal language so I call her abuelita
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also.... trying to laugh when someone want to make laugh is hurting me



Aw, I'm sorry to hear that....and I hope you feel better soon. <3 -hugs-


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

My dad has been crying off and on for the last several hours because my older sister has hurt him emotionally many, many times and he misses the way that she used to be.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 29, 2016)

I hate to be the strong one when someone important to me dies.... But if I'm not strong.. My mother will cry more... And I need her to be brave so being the strong one just to give her that hug


----------



## Aquari (Nov 29, 2016)

i want to change my avi/sig on the first snow of December but i dont feel like waiting that long


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2016)

trent is a dirty lying brat. :*


----------



## GingerGypsy (Nov 29, 2016)

I may have to give up coffee. For the last week I've been overly sensitive to caffeine and ending up with horrible dizziness. Not coffee, please no- it keeps me out of prison.


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2016)

GingerGypsy said:


> I may have to give up coffee. For the last week I've been overly sensitive to caffeine and ending up with horrible dizziness. Not coffee, please no- it keeps me out of prison.



try decaff, wont give you the buzz but at least you'll have the flavor of it. that might be enough to suffice.


----------



## GingerGypsy (Nov 29, 2016)

eun said:


> try decaff, wont give you the buzz but at least you'll have the flavor of it. that might be enough to suffice.



Decaf.....
*cries a little*


----------



## cIementine (Nov 29, 2016)

this guy i have a crush on is dating one of my friends, allegedly.


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2016)

i'm so bored. save me.


----------



## Daydream (Nov 29, 2016)

You just ruined my plans but thanks


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2016)

i really want pizza but i dont wanna move.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2016)

Went through the whole list of new ACNL items to add to my wish list catalog and arrgh it's so much


----------



## hamster (Nov 29, 2016)

i wanna buy stuff but i got no $$$$$$$ ;(


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 29, 2016)

Someone for the last 3 days has been calling me and when i respond the other person doesn't talks. Not even a single sound is heard wtf


----------



## Trystin (Nov 29, 2016)

My fianc? is losing his home if he doesn't sell his car for money and he doesn't wanna do that because he will still eventually run out of money and lose his house and his car would've been all he had and his dogs are getting taken from the state and put to sleep and I don't know what to do. I feel like ****. I can't help him. I'm not the wife I should be its my job to support him and make him feel like he's worth it. He feels like killing himself and so do I and he's just so depressed.. I wish I could do something to help him. I can't even get a job so I can help him financially. He doesn't talk to me much, and at one point he didn't answer my texts or calls or anything for 3 weeks. I was so worried and I started self harming again and I feel ****ty because of that too now because im afraid to tell him even though I now he'll see all the ones I have now when I see him next time, which will probably be in the next week or two.. I just wish that everything was okay. I wish we had the money to celebrate Christmas within our immediate family even. I just want things to be better than they are right now but they've been this way for a long time..


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 29, 2016)

I have lost my ipad... I broke my charger... I don't know how much they cost or where to find one...

I'm still crying and yet being brave when it's needed... I wouldn't stand for myself tomorrow in the funeral it's just to depressing
Being the bravest but also the weakest really suck


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 29, 2016)

So, some idiot on Facebook shared a video of a kitten being attacked and eaten alive by a hawk. Like any sane person would do, I immediately reported the video, hoping it would be taken down. But nope, apparently it doesn't violate any of Facebook's community guidelines. It's really upsetting, because I've reported so many disturbing videos; like ones of children being beaten and dogs getting hanged...and not one was removed.

I'm so close to just leaving that ***t website for good, but its the only way I can keep in contact with a few of my relatives...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 29, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> So, some idiot on Facebook shared a video of a kitten being attacked and eaten alive by a hawk. Like any sane person would do, I immediately reported the video, hoping it would be taken down. But nope, apparently it doesn't violate any of Facebook's community guidelines. It's really upsetting, because I've reported so many disturbing videos; like ones of children being beaten and dogs getting hanged...and not one was removed.
> 
> I'm so close to just leaving that ***t website for good, but its the only way I can keep in contact with a few of my relatives...



Holy ****, what kind of friends you have added?

Same thing happened to me, some girls were showing nude pics of another girl of FB and making fun of her. I reported to FB the issue and according to them it didn't violate any of the Facebook's community rules ._.


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2016)

i kinda wanna be cute w/ u all the time.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 29, 2016)

Taiko said:


> Holy ****, what kind of friends you have added?
> 
> Same thing happened to me, some girls were showing nude pics of another girl of FB and making fun of her. I reported to FB the issue and according to them it didn't violate any of the Facebook's community rules ._.



Some weirdo I went to high school with. He even laughed about the video. I deleted and blocked him right after, though.

It sucks they allow such cruel things on a website that's meant for connecting with friends and family... :c
I've heard of girls having pictures of themselves removed because some people reported it for nudity, even if they were fully clothed!


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 30, 2016)

i am way too poor on TBT to buy any items on here


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Nov 30, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> So, some idiot on Facebook shared a video of a kitten being attacked and eaten alive by a hawk. Like any sane person would do, I immediately reported the video, hoping it would be taken down. But nope, apparently it doesn't violate any of Facebook's community guidelines. It's really upsetting, because I've reported so many disturbing videos; like ones of children being beaten and dogs getting hanged...and not one was removed.
> 
> I'm so close to just leaving that ***t website for good, but its the only way I can keep in contact with a few of my relatives...



Yep, I've seen so many videos of disturbing things on Facebook from cats falling off buildings and dying to people getting killed. Shared by idiotic people from high school. It's ridiculous that they don't take them down and that someone would not only film that but post it on Facebook? Like what's wrong with them?

What's bothering me is my drama performance tomorrow night that all of my family is coming to. I'm super nervous and I feel like nothing will help.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> So, some idiot on Facebook shared a video of a kitten being attacked and eaten alive by a hawk. Like any sane person would do, I immediately reported the video, hoping it would be taken down. But nope, apparently it doesn't violate any of Facebook's community guidelines. It's really upsetting, because I've reported so many disturbing videos; like ones of children being beaten and dogs getting hanged...and not one was removed.
> 
> I'm so close to just leaving that ***t website for good, but its the only way I can keep in contact with a few of my relatives...


Man, that's really ****ed up!!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Nov 30, 2016)

WHat's the point in starting a gallery thread, bumping it when you haven't got anything to show yet
(and it's not a wip dnp thread)


----------



## hamster (Nov 30, 2016)

i'm so exhausted & school isn't helping


----------



## mogyay (Nov 30, 2016)

it's been two weeks and nintendo still haven't sent out my amiibo cards. what was the point in pre-ordering them...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 30, 2016)

Accounting II exam tomorrow and I _just_ got back from break on Monday. I am so screwed for that. I've also got another group project with the procrastination group due this Sunday. There goes my weekend, probably.


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

School


----------



## boujee (Nov 30, 2016)

school and work
thinking I'm done with school but have to go straight to work afterwards
tired


----------



## riummi (Nov 30, 2016)

I haven't cried this much in years o-o the stress is drowning me


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 30, 2016)

i just found out my grades for this semester and i have 2 weeks to change the bad ones lmao 



Spoiler: if u wanna check them out here



Computing: B
English: A
Health: A
HASS: A
Italian: A
Math: C (close to B like 2%)
Music Theory: C
Gym: C
Science: C


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2016)

Ugh, I was kinda awkward today at school. Also, I may have to eat lunch in a class of mine tomorrow instead of being in the cafeteria due to me having late work. The teacher's policy about late work is to turn it in on Thursdays, during lunchtime, and I think you have to eat your lunch in the class. I find the policy a bit silly...anyways, I wouldn't be complaining about this if I'd been more prepared :/ 

Also, another one of my rants for today: _You don't know what's on their plate. You don't know what they've been through or what they're currently going through. You don't completely know their life. Quit being so judgmental of other students..._

Seriously, some of the students at my school are just so judgmental...


----------



## Dim (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't know what I'm doing with my life   lmao


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

im too addicted to FR draggie breeding, having an empty nesting ground makes me feel empty inside and i end up spamming the fairgrounds for hours do i can buy/breed draggos so i have somethin to look forward to


----------



## riummi (Dec 1, 2016)

arghh


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2016)

My mom, what else!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 1, 2016)

My eyes always hurt...


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 1, 2016)

a gist of what happened yesterday: a group of privileged people were largely complaining about a less important thing and completely disregarded what the non-privileged people felt, which was a more important thing for us to discuss at that moment
basically the privileged group was being totally spoiled and completely ignored the case of the non-privileged ones lmao check ur privileges before complaining pls, it's rude and offensive


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Dec 2, 2016)

Whats bothering me is that I am just bothered....


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2016)

I can't find a copy of Bravely Default anywhere! I've checked Gamestop, Walmart, Target, Best Buy, etc. All of their sites say they have none or at least none in stores close to me. 'The ****!


----------



## Mistymayz (Dec 2, 2016)

Iv'e reached a new low with my procrastination...a paper I need to write is due in 3 hours. My professor gave out this assignment in SEPTEMBER and I just started a few hours ago ;-; wtf is my deal, I do this every single time

Ima loser r.i.p. grades


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 3, 2016)

A customer is sitting right by the desk BLASTING music, and it's super slow music so it's making me hella tired...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 3, 2016)

It's been 5 days since her pass and I'm still crying
I wasn't ready.... I wasn't ready


----------



## tae (Dec 3, 2016)

i feel like a burden to you..
are you losing interest in me now? i'm so scared.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 3, 2016)

Today I found out from a friend that our make-up class in Biology wasn't on Monday but today and I totally missed it ugh, I mean I wouldn't feel bad if it was just a class but our professor was giving bonus points that class time and I missed it and aaaaAAAAA


----------



## piske (Dec 3, 2016)

I changed my username, with the help of an Admin, and now I kind of hate it lol ;A;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 3, 2016)

Group project due tomorrow and we've gotten like no progress done on it. Then Monday I have an elevator speech I've been dying to get over with.


----------



## boujee (Dec 3, 2016)

when everyone made fire emblem seem like the best game ever but it's literally on my game, unplayed. 
Couldn't even play without dying from boredom[hate click and watch battles]


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 3, 2016)

I can't shake off the feeling I'll never actually improve at drawing. Especially after reading a disheartening story about somebody who never improved at art after not only practicing since childhood, but taking art on a professional level.


----------



## hamster (Dec 3, 2016)

there's this spot (place) on my back that keeps on itching & it's hard to reach it


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Went outside for an errand, regret not buying something to drink...


----------



## tae (Dec 3, 2016)

my headache is killing me.


----------



## bigfootsboyfriend (Dec 3, 2016)

my fingers hurt, also i just accidentally swallowed too much water too fast so now my throat hurts. also college is stressful and jobs are stressful and driving is stressful


----------



## Irelia (Dec 3, 2016)

bigfootsboyfriend said:


> my fingers hurt, also i just accidentally swallowed too much water too fast so now my throat hurts. also college is stressful and jobs are stressful and driving is stressful



maybe ur life would be better if u wore some pants


----------



## bigfootsboyfriend (Dec 3, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> maybe ur life would be better if u wore some pants



antoher bothering: pants


----------



## nami26 (Dec 3, 2016)

the fact that Christmas isn't coming fast enough


----------



## Irelia (Dec 3, 2016)

SWIMS UPSIDE DOWN IS SWIMS
AND THAT GIVES ME ANXIETY


----------



## riummi (Dec 4, 2016)

On the day I look like crap, we go eat out to where there's a super cute waiter ;; I swear he is model material


----------



## Mariah (Dec 4, 2016)

I drank so much water. I feel like I'm going to vomit. But I keep drinking more.


----------



## Le-Vane (Dec 4, 2016)

I want this stupid kidney stone _gone_ already TT o TT


----------



## tae (Dec 4, 2016)

i think hes gonna be mad... oops


----------



## doveling (Dec 4, 2016)

its officially been 4hrs since he's been at work and i already miss him so much

come home pls


----------



## namiieco (Dec 4, 2016)

WHY DID ELLIE PLOT THERE


----------



## tae (Dec 4, 2016)

i  can't sleep.. and i feel like all this effort i put into trying to do something great was pointless...


----------



## Aquari (Dec 4, 2016)

my poor old laptop is staring to breakdown, its having troubles with the cooling fan. i'll have to wait until my brother wakes up so he can fix it


----------



## Alyx (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm slowly developing a nasty cough.


----------



## Emi_C (Dec 4, 2016)

I've also got a lowkey cold and also I don't want to seem like a psycho girlfriend but my boyfriend hasn't texted me back or been on any social media after going out for a meal with his family about an hour and a half ago and I'm paranoid that something bad has happened and thats bothering me!!


----------



## piske (Dec 4, 2016)

I always get nervous when a mod visits my profile page ;A;


----------



## Alyx (Dec 4, 2016)

My intestines just don't know when to quit.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 4, 2016)

why am i downloading musica.ly
why am i being weird with this friend

w-what am i doing with life


----------



## Irelia (Dec 4, 2016)

i have to edit an essay with like 100 corrections but I have no motivation

I have no motivation for anything school wise anymore and my gpa is going down the drain


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 4, 2016)

Please parents stop cheering me up
Stop taking me out I just want to lay in my bed in the darkness


----------



## Alyx (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm so sleepy. I don't want to go to work tomorrow. I'm so worried that they're going to fire me because my schedule has ZERO hours next week.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Dec 4, 2016)

so a month or two ago we got our oven repaired because the thermostat had gone (meaning it overheated and burnt EVERYTHING)
and then today we tried to cook some dinner and the oven didn't heat up at all sooooo looks like the element is broken...

i just want lasagne ugh why


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 4, 2016)

**** you, group members. **** you for waiting until the very last possible second to do your part for the group project two times in a row. It's due in less than 2 hours and the girl with her 10 point part is nowhere to be seen. I hope you're happy ruining my grade. I just want a B in the class. Is that so hard to ask? Pissing me off so bad.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 4, 2016)

Why isn't anyone hiring? I'm cute and I have experience. HIRE ME.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 5, 2016)

i feel like im about to get sick soon?. Please tell me i will, because i rather would spend time playing with Incineroar and Decidueye on Pokemon Refresh in bed sick than waking up , doing typical routine, and then be 7 hours on a seat talking with my friends that in the end i will get quiet because the guy i hate is suddenly coming and without a hello or something inserting himself into *our* conversation having to hear him talking about unfunny jokes on how his dick is so long that ot reaches China, and then having the others laugh at that even through its coming from the typical mexican teenager that has alot of ego and does stupid unfunny jokes, adding that im sick. ugh.  
Lets also add the guy sits on the same ****ing seat i am sitting at that moment *which is uncomfortable* and then he starts grabbing my hair, ew.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm in severe pain and I don't want to go to work tomorrow just to be treated like total and complete garbage.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 5, 2016)

This morning I woke up and felt like something was in my left eye. It took all morning for the pain to stop. Now my eye feels dried out and it's blurry. I really wish I had something to cover it right now so I could just see out of my other eye.


----------



## Abbaba (Dec 5, 2016)

I have too many problems. So I have this whole friend issue and I can't be bothered going into it but let's just say they're using me and now I officially HATE school, and when I say hate I really mean it's a lot more than that. And this morning I had to walk by myself to school and I live like 100 miles away and it was freezing and icy and I fell. I can't actually be bothered with anything now and to make things worse, my sister won't even let me draw on my tablet and she's mad at me. And drawing is the only thing that will actually keep me quiet and calm me down, I can't even express the way I feel right now


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 5, 2016)

Geez my mother over worrying about nothing
She afraid of leaving me alone for hours

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mom I hear you and do stuff but you think I do it bad but just stop

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yup -.- she is worried about me because saying stuff not to me but saying I can't take care of myself it's not over worrying

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also if I want to walk alone I need to ask permission and then send them a text telling I'm fine in 1 hour
And it's just walking around my neighborhood not going out of the neighborhood geez


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 5, 2016)

*screams into the abyss* I've got 60 scientific names, a ton of scientists, and a hella ton of books + authors to memorize by tomorrow


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 5, 2016)

anxiety anxiety anxiety anxiety.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 6, 2016)

what is wrong with me


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 6, 2016)

my brain is over saturated and I'm afraid I won't pass tomorrow's exam aaaAAA


----------



## Aquari (Dec 6, 2016)

i cant find the bogsneak that i want


----------



## focus (Dec 6, 2016)

lmao i messed it up w my girlfriend yeet


----------



## AlienSkye (Dec 6, 2016)

I need a haircut


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 6, 2016)

It took me 20 goddamn minutes to clean one bath tub because the goddamn cleaning instrument kept ****ing breaking. i'm ****ing pissed


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 6, 2016)

i am constantly ripping off the skin of my thumb and i rly need to stop because it hurts and looks gross ....


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm in the mood to play World of Warcraft bc I miss my mounts & pets but I'm also not in the mood to pay $15 a month ~

I also need to buy Legion


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 6, 2016)

Great those days again >_> just leave


----------



## Alyx (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm in a lot of pain. I can't even begin to sleep it off.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 6, 2016)

My friend that lives in another state was gonna come visit me next month right around my birthday but he just bailed. So bummed out and I feel like I did something wrong but he won't communicate with me. GOOD TIMES AMIRITE.


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2016)

Got to cut back on at least a page from my essay, which seems kind of impossible since all the stuff I'm writing about is relevant. Word counts always find a way to haunt me in some way or another...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 6, 2016)

if i have to do this for 3 more months i am going to throw myself of a f in mountain i swear


----------



## Bcat (Dec 6, 2016)

I did nothing productive all day and I have a buttload of homework to do why am i like this??


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm scared for my exam today hngh


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm having severe writer's block...


----------



## riummi (Dec 6, 2016)

just a week until break...i hope i make it


----------



## Chris (Dec 7, 2016)

When you work hard both in college and after class to ensure that you will finally have some free time to yourself to relax and play games and such on your next scheduled day off instead of using it to work on assignments. And then you wake up on that day and you're sick as hell.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 7, 2016)

Tina said:


> When you work hard both in college and after class to ensure that you will finally have some free time to yourself to relax and play games and such on your next scheduled day off instead of using it to work on assignments. And then you wake up on that day and you're sick as hell.



aww get better soon!


----------



## GingerGypsy (Dec 7, 2016)

I went into my spare room this morning, which I use for a home office- and on the tv, there were two child-sized hand prints streaked down the front of the screen. The screen was perfectly clean yesterday and... *I don't have kids!!!!! *

Ever since I got here, I've felt creeped out by that room and other parts of the house- I'm "sensitive"...and now I'm stuck all day every day with what appears to be a lost child.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2016)

GingerGypsy said:


> I went into my spare room this morning, which I use for a home office- and on the tv, there were two child-sized hand prints streaked down the front of the screen. The screen was perfectly clean yesterday and... *I don't have kids!!!!! *
> 
> Ever since I got here, I've felt creeped out by that room and other parts of the house- I'm "sensitive"...and now I'm stuck all day every day with what appears to be a lost child.



Should probably go to a medium or something.


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 7, 2016)

I didn't try very hard preparing for my essay.


----------



## GingerGypsy (Dec 7, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Should probably go to a medium or something.



I'm burning sage, for sure- although I don't think the energy is negative. After reviewing deed records on this property, I found that it was part of a larger piece of land owned by what was at one time a reformatory for children..so that explains a little bit.


----------



## Irelia (Dec 7, 2016)

I have to wait a whole week for another episode...I can't do this

what's going to happen to my life when this show ends


----------



## riummi (Dec 7, 2016)

I said not to tell anyone and you did = = I'm never gonna tell you anything again :]


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 7, 2016)

the moment when your crush tells you seemingly spontaneously to "Please. Leave me alone."
i have 0 faith in my brain's ability to read body language right now


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 7, 2016)

please dump me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 7, 2016)

i dont understand, this week im not busy but i prefer leaving everything from SM and Super Mario Maker 3DS for the weekend when i could play right now ...


----------



## KatRose (Dec 7, 2016)

When you get dumped and he refuses to talk to you )))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## riummi (Dec 7, 2016)

all these love triangles at school are so dumb but fun to watch o-o seriously though... they all seem so petty. Aside from that though, I really can't trust anyone in this class to keep things secret anymore except maybe my two friends.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 8, 2016)

im tired, lke. really tired .


----------



## SunsetDelta (Dec 8, 2016)

Woke up grumpy and I'm super tired. I've had serious art block and haven't drawn anything since October..  And I have very little motivation to continue... Which sucks because drawing is my favorite thing to do. >.<


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 8, 2016)

Why are finals a thing? Giving students an exam that can make or break their grade when they're at their weakest state is really sad. For a lot of my classes I don't even get my old exams back to see what I did wrong so what the hell is the point? I'll just be doing the same thing I did before and get the same grade.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 8, 2016)

I hate how they always have extra large oR EVEN extra extra large buT NEVER extra small whAT IS THIS PLEASE I LIKE WEARING CLOTHES TOO


----------



## Aquari (Dec 8, 2016)

my head hurts and theres a strange pressure in my right calf, i swear to god if i die im going to make damn sure i get buried with all my electronics and my apple tree so it can live off my remains.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 8, 2016)

Ugh, my school day today didn't turn out so good. I started my day being kinda confident, but then _that_ happened...stupid lady problems ;u;



Spoiler: another rant



Crap, why did you guys _not_ tell us that ya'll were going to come in like a week from now? Instead, we got informed by another family member of ours yesterday. So now, we and that family member who was nice enough to tell us that ya'll were coming are now getting ready, cleaning up, cooking (and buying) food, and planning out the rooms for you to stay in. You know, you could've slept and stayed at my aunt's house (it can occupy all of ya'll...oh, and did I mention there was eighteen people coming?) but _noooo_, you just decided to make it hard for us! That's how ya like it, eh? Couldn't accept the invite, huh? Want to make the holidays less joyful for us, your majesties? Sheesh!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 8, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I hate how they always have extra large oR EVEN extra extra large buT NEVER extra small whAT IS THIS PLEASE I LIKE WEARING CLOTHES TOO



im not extra small but i feel you .
tbh all of my shirts look like ****ing short dresses omg


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 9, 2016)

If you have a brother and he buying the stuff you want
And you ask him
If one it's okay? for the thing you need to do
And he say yeah it be fine
Please for the love of god pick 2 or 3

... I need more spray paint bottle 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks brother for telling me one it's okay that I ran it out already and need 1 more but the shop only had 1 that I saw and probably close -.-


----------



## Locket (Dec 9, 2016)

i told the person next to me to write a little cleaner and my teacher yelled at me because thats apparently "rude" to say
let me just say he was the "perfect little angel"

(the teacher yells at me when I wait for him to do his work because it's "my fault" that he's not doing it)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 9, 2016)

I hate when I see people from my school (or just people who know me in general) while I'm out walking and they ask me what I'm doing with my life as if they're expecting great things from me.


----------



## Locket (Dec 9, 2016)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I hate when I see people from my school (or just people who know me in general) while I'm out walking and they ask me what I'm doing with my life as if they're expecting great things from me.



"im walking and breathing and living"

thats what i said to someone on the way to the library earlier


----------



## Locket (Dec 9, 2016)

i feel so unmotivated and i feel like im a bully ;-;

i thought teachers were here to make us motivated not call us a bully and basically call us stupid too


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 9, 2016)

a goddamn piece of dust got inside my 3ds screen its even noticeable on the lowest brightness omg


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 9, 2016)

Should I pay 45 quid for this thing 

I really rEAlLy want it and it's limited edition too....hNn 
I'm too worried to ask my mum though because it's Christmas and everything 
I KNOW IT'S MY OWN MONEY AND STUFF BUT-- gahh


----------



## tae (Dec 9, 2016)

is this what you even want?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 9, 2016)

I wish I can sleep gotta wake up at 5!!! At thus rate IL sleep 4 hours or none at all... my god its just so many things to worried


----------



## riummi (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm hoping it's not what I'm thinking because you're practically a kid in my eyes lol


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2016)

don't avoid me, please, talk to me. i'm begging you.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 10, 2016)

more than I'd ever admit on the internet *finger guns*
*cries on the inside*


----------



## riummi (Dec 10, 2016)

I finally got some circle lenses but I have to buy some contact solution...also I'm afraid of putting them on u-u
and i can never relax before bed w/o someone annoying me


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 10, 2016)

Well its official my body won't rest!!
Well at least I can relax... though I gotta stay up to 1-2am because my parents will be returning and we'll me and my aunt are gonna pick them up


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 10, 2016)

That there hasn't been a bother so I can do my next bother because it just look like I made 2 post
When I did but at different times so no one can't tell me nothing

And now for my bother

My god I wasn't ready to see companies or friends I just felt like crying so hard


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 10, 2016)

This Dewpider chain in Pok?mon Sun. It still ain't shiny.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2016)

Boredom.


----------



## Flare (Dec 10, 2016)

I wish someone I knew didn't get into fights anymore. 
He really helped me and made me feel better...


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 10, 2016)

I have 2 weeks to change my writing grade from a B+ to an A-. I want dat New 3ds XL bboi.


----------



## Mura (Dec 10, 2016)

people
no really.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 10, 2016)

WTF I AM HEARING RIGHT NOW

Its weird how i heard this crime story when i was 10 and back then i was scared and now im hearing it after 3 years and now im hearing it again i dont know WTFFF


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 11, 2016)

I need to study some more but my brain is already saturated hngh


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2016)

why don't you text me back anymore? I get that you're busy now, but so am i, and i'm making an effort. why can't you be bothered? what did i do?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 11, 2016)

For some reason it feels like my upper back is going to snap right in half.


----------



## riummi (Dec 11, 2016)

I said smt but I didn't mean it in any weird way and now it's awkward because they probs saw it that way o-o nuuuu


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

I received an infraction for bad post quality. Even though all of my posts thus far have been of poor quality. *shrugs*


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

I just love it when people you love refuse to acknowledge your existence. Life is 10/10 right now.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 12, 2016)

when **** happens and the blame gets pushed on you and you solely?? how is this only my fault oh my god


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 12, 2016)

My boyfriend got upset while I was trying to voice an opinion to him.  Didn't even get the chance to finish it before he cut me off.  I thought things were good, but he brought it up again two days later and said that I was being rude, and that "it wasn't what I was saying, it was the tone".  Normally, I would take ownership of this...

But he's literally said to me before: If you get a cat I'm breaking up with you.  I don't know how I'm supposed to take that, but I had to learn that when he says stuff like that, he doesn't really mean it.  But I'm starting to think he doesn't really want to be with me.  I think the only reason he's with me is because I gave him everything he has, and no one else will give him that opportunity.

Don't get me wrong.  I love this guy.  I'm just frustrated.  I tried to tell him that I feel like my feelings aren't validated, that he just dismisses everything I say, and he went on a rant about how he feels like he /can't/ express his feelings to me, without hurting my feelings.  Word for word, he said: I can't just say  that I was finished with this conversation three hours ago and you have to get up for work in the morning and I haven't had any time to myself.  I can't say that, because that will hurt your feelings.

I just went to bed at that point.  And now I don't really want to talk to him.  I want to patch things up, and I probably will.  But...I don't know.  He kept saying I wasn't really listening to him.  He's upset because they won't let him have his phone out at work and I was thinking of work arounds.  He told me the reason he kept dismissing me was because he had thought of everything I said already.  He said he didn't want to talk about it, and I told him: we have to communicate.  Then he got angry again and said more stuff like the stuff above.

I don't know.  I really really don't know.  I'm angry and I'm hurt and I can't talk to him about it, because he's just going to get mad all over again.  I don't think I did anything wrong, but I don't know.  Did I?  Was I not listening to him?  I mean, I was attempting to find some way to get through to him, because he can do what he wants at work, just not on his phone.  And the company has that phone policy for a reason.  When I told him that he went on about how...he's better at his job then everyone else, so they should allow him to have his phone out...

It's a mess.  And I got the blunt end of the stick.  I always do.  Because in these situations it's never about me, and if I express my feelings or the fact that his words sting, it's...I don't know, irritating to him.  I feel like I /can't/ express my feelings because he just gets irritated.  I can't cry in front of him.  I can't tell him my thoughts on things, because he's already thought of them.  I can't talk to him, because he's always right about everything and if I offer my opinion, once it makes him mad or offends him, he doesn't want to hear it anymore and drops the whole thing.  I'm left hanging, and if I try and pick it back up he just gets angry and says hurtful things....but 'doesn't mean them', and he's allowed to pick them back up when ever he wants.

This boils down to a lack of communication and understanding.  He can't understand why the things he says hurts me.  Again, how are you supposed to take: if you get a cat I'm breaking up with you?  How do you take that?  And even though that hurt me, I had...HAD...to just sit there and take that, because he doesn't mean it.  And if I try and communicate it just pisses him off.  What I have to say about his situation at work ultimately doesn't matter to him.  He just wants to vent, and I get that.  My thoughts on the matter are literally useless.  I CAN'T say that his tone and his words are rude, because that pisses him off, even though he talks abrasively all the damn time, but if I do it once, it's the end of the damn world.  I should have let the conversation go, but his tone got to me, and I didn't want him to be upset.  I wanted to work things out, if we could, but he didn't want that.  He just wanted his alone time, because it's not like I haven't sacrificed that to take care of him and move him 800 miles away from his small town that had no jobs.  It's not like I got him his job, or car, or apartment.  It's not like I haven't sacrificed anything for him, but it's not enough because at the end of the day...he doesn't get his alone time.  


So.  There.  Rant.  Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2016)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> My boyfriend got upset while I was trying to voice an opinion to him.  Didn't even get the chance to finish it before he cut me off.  I thought things were good, but he brought it up again two days later and said that I was being rude, and that "it wasn't what I was saying, it was the tone".  Normally, I would take ownership of this...
> 
> 
> -snip-



I'm sorry this is happening to you :/
I can't offer advice but I hope you guys can work something out.

I keep ruining my happiness and it's killing me I don't wanna have to go through any of this why couldn't I just be made normal :|


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 12, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lythelys said:


> I'm sorry this is happening to you :/
> I can't offer advice but I hope you guys can work something out.
> 
> I keep ruining my happiness and it's killing me I don't wanna have to go through any of this why couldn't I just be made normal :|



Lythelys:
thanks. Just frustrating. I don't even want to look at him, to be honest. It wasn't even my fault he didn't get his...alone time. He and his sister were on the phone talking for hours before we even got a chance to talk last night. He apologized to me for that, and it wasn't a problem, and then he talked more and brought up what happened a couple of days ago and we spent like an hour talking to each other about aaaaall of that above. Literally. I kept looking at the time because I was tired. All of that bs happened in an hour.

I hope that you come to terms with your happiness and what you need to achieve it. It isn't easy having to deal with things like that, and I sincerely hope that you can find your normal place eventually


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

It only takes me about 20 minutes to do the dishes, but I've been avoiding it for the past 3 hours. I just want to get it done and over with, but at the same time no.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

There is an EXTREMELY. LOUD. AND. ANNOYING. LEAFBLOWER. OUTSIDE.

kill me


----------



## Crash (Dec 12, 2016)

> spent $8 on one particular amiibo card i haven't been able to find
> accidentally bid $625 on it instead of $6.25 thanks to my phone, so had to get that all worked out
> buy a random pack of cards on my way home and GUESS WHAT CARD IS IN IT
> i hate myself


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 12, 2016)

I can't help but feel bad about the stray cats in our neighborhood who have to endure this snowstorm. Hopefully our neighbors took them in, I know they stay on their side of the street and they feed them.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Why did I ever decide to take AP classes in high school. It's actually killing me.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 12, 2016)

Hngh I keep on forgetting Pokeheroes URLs don't work with quotation marks while TBT does, this is the main reason why I keep on sending broken links to artists ; -;


----------



## nami26 (Dec 12, 2016)

the fact that Christmas can't come soon enough


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 13, 2016)

How love ruins friendships. We used to be really good friends ;;


----------



## KatRose (Dec 13, 2016)

^^ I RELATE SO FREAKING MUCH OMG

I just talked to my ex and I'm JUST SO MAD AT HIM. But after blowing up and being an ******* to him, it's kinda sad because I miss our friendship and how much fun we used to have. BUT ALSO HE'S A JERK AND I HATE HIM AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 13, 2016)

litreraly kell me thjenc


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 13, 2016)

ayyyy I asked my group of friends where they're going to study for the night and literally no one answered me
now I see a pic of them hanging out in a coffee shop while studying. way to not inform me even though I actually asked, but I guess that's bc they don't care much about my presence haha. :--)
I can't even cry about it tho bc I've got no time, I have a long exam tomorrow haha


----------



## boujee (Dec 13, 2016)

friends with a lot of *slow* adults like can I just met someone who doesn't have the mental capacity of a 12 year old or can even handle their problem responsibility without the insistence of a 17 year old
like you're in college, please don't let me think about what was the average acceptance rate they had when they admitted you


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 13, 2016)

NO, NO, ****ING . N O
I EXPLAINED YOU 1 MONTH AGO WHY I DIDN'T WANTED TO BE YOUR FRIEND ANYMORE. IM SORRY BUT NO


----------



## tae (Dec 13, 2016)

i wish i felt special.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 13, 2016)

My mom's made me feel bad the past two days, I don't even feel like posting in my favorite thread right now.


----------



## riummi (Dec 13, 2016)

ok but what are we (・_・ヾ


----------



## Aquari (Dec 13, 2016)

why did my brother's friend buy me a 1 liter bottle of pepsi? that boy is up to somethin ~=~


----------



## mintellect (Dec 13, 2016)

Where is my phone.
I remember leaving it charging behind my couch when I left. 
I come back from school and it's gone. 
My mother insists she hasn't moved it at all.
Where the hell is it??


----------



## riummi (Dec 13, 2016)

i feel ugly >:[


----------



## piske (Dec 14, 2016)

Can't sleep...


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2016)

EVERYTHING!!


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 14, 2016)

I just relapsed on an addiction...I can't stop ;_;


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 14, 2016)

sandfly bites will not stop itching


----------



## KatRose (Dec 14, 2016)

I do not understand calculus and I am SO FRUSTRATED I am going to scream. Also I have a 13 hour day tomorrow and at this point I'm gonna get an hour of sleep AHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## tae (Dec 14, 2016)

there's no difference between me and your friends and that breaks my heart. 

am i just being irrational here?? im i expecting too much? i'm so tired..


----------



## kelpy (Dec 14, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> ayyyy I asked my group of friends where they're going to study for the night and literally no one answered me
> now I see a pic of them hanging out in a coffee shop while studying. way to not inform me even though I actually asked, but I guess that's bc they don't care much about my presence haha. :--)
> I can't even cry about it tho bc I've got no time, I have a long exam tomorrow haha



oh my god I'm so sorry i hope your exams are going well today, <3 

its so cold, and tonight I have to socialize but I hope I don't mess up and sit in the corner again


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 14, 2016)

dude why do so many guys wear terrible smelling cologne???


----------



## riummi (Dec 14, 2016)

I should've put down more ec's...I think i screwed up


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 15, 2016)

Disconnect when we're about to win
Please people I want my team winning I need a super sea snail!!!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 15, 2016)

I was supposed to give the dude I like a Christmas present in maths...bUT I PUSSIED OUT 

Saw him 3 times today as well and I still couldn't do it ;; 

His friend kinda found out about it and told me that I should give it to him......because he'd really appreciate it......................and yeah maybe.........but...........................I can't make myself do it..........................


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 15, 2016)

Nooooooooooooo I was finally getting good matches and now it started map rotation and gave me my least favorite map -.- good luck to me again hope for good teammates


Sorry team but parents geez -.-


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2016)

im livid right now for probably the stupidest reason known to man


----------



## N a t (Dec 15, 2016)

My brother's dog ate cat poop and now I'm afraid to go near her because EW


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 15, 2016)

tHIS TICKET JUST RUINED THIS PERFECT LINEUP I'VE HAD SINCE AUGUST 

i know i could probably just hide it but still... so annoyed rn

but on a more serious note, i have mock exams next month and even though they're a month away, i'm still worried about them D: everything is just so much harder than it was last year, so i have no idea how well i'll do... also one exam is basically two exams in one so it's 3+ hours rip me


----------



## namiieco (Dec 15, 2016)

oh how sad and short life is


----------



## seliph (Dec 15, 2016)

i feel like im gonna throw up


----------



## riummi (Dec 15, 2016)

me: The teacher is never clear on what he wants us to turn in. Sometimes he'll say we don't need to turn it in but one student will anyways and then he'll count it for a grade so I can't really ever know what he means/wants. Then he marks it missing for other students and is not even clear in inputting the name of the assignment. Overall he is just very unorganized and hard to follow in class.
him: oh my god you are so lazy and forgetful - it'll always your fault. You need to try harder.
me: *ok wtf do you lack the ability to reason or what

I could be drowning and he'd still say "see you should learn how to swim" or "wow why didn't you grab a life vest before hand?" or even "why don't you just try harder to swim"  like wow thanks for the advice


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2016)

I should clean my messy room before my brother moves back in but UGGGGGHHHH SOOOOO LAZY!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 16, 2016)

Been working on cleaning and reorganizing our room, kept hitting my big toe, it had swollen a bit and I realized it had a small ingrown section so of course I pulled it, and it started gushing blood. My boyfriend squashed it with his knee twice getting out of bed and when I woke up it was all gross so I poured peroxide on it and it foamed SO MUCH. I continued to work on the room today and hit it against everything possible... almost vomiting with pain each time it hurts that bad, now I'm at work and someone put this box under my desk which isn't normally there so I scooted into my desk and slammed my foot into it of course... dying of pain right meow. It's like, radiating.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 16, 2016)

You ever just feel like every person you know and love and respect is always so nice and considerate of your feelings? Me neither.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2016)

really want fr treasure but im not motivated enough to play in the fairgrounds and dont have enough tbt to buy some


----------



## KatRose (Dec 16, 2016)

lol time to drop out of school can't handle this bs anymore


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 16, 2016)

My parents killed my plant. I told them a billion times that it's an indoor plant and he can't go outside. They're basically morons so they didn't listen. Not even 2 days later, and it's brown all over. And I'm really ****ing upset about it. I know it's just a plant but I had him and raised him for a while and now he looks ****ing awful.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2016)

Getting a warning about post quality...I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 16, 2016)

i'm siiiiiiiiccckkkk


----------



## smolfriskeh (Dec 16, 2016)

*some time before Undertale was super popular*
Doctor guy: So you have amnesia, you're gonna need a name. uh, is it cool if we call ya Frisk? You look a lot like this character named Frisk from a game I play.
Me: sure!
*about a week later, Undertale gets super super super popular*

Also I'm super nervous for some reason :c


----------



## tae (Dec 16, 2016)

wake up i miss u.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm pissed because i can't see my own forehead.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2016)

ive eaten *so much* today yet i have another hot steamy bowl of food next to me and im not even sure if i should eat it today

although i REALLY want to


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2016)

It's going to snow and rain like hell all week. Work is going to suck! They can't afford a rain coat either and none of my stores have one!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 16, 2016)

Literally me today.  I went to a Christmas event of sorts and I ate like 5 cookies and coffee and apple cider and I decorated a gingerbread man but was full so I brought it home...then I ate that too.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2016)

This girl who I thought was a friend or was at least on good terms with apparently finds me very irritating.


----------



## tae (Dec 16, 2016)

i hope you're doing okay.. :x


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 17, 2016)

.... thanks alarm good thing I can trust you to wake me up....
....
...

.... why my alarm dint woke me up! !!! Geez I'm gonna get a bit late only missing 30 minutes before it start


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm kinda peeved that I'm up.
I've had trouble sleeping through the night ever since I was a little kid.
All this week though I've woken up around 2-3am and can't fall asleep again for several hours...it kinda messes with my day. My body will almost never sleep for more than 3-4 hours at a time...I have to be on 2-3 different sleep aid/drugs to sleep longer (at least when I'm sick I can take NyQuil which helps but you can't take NyQuil all the time...melatonin doesn't help me...)
And if I try to stay in bed and fall back asleep...my mind just runs around everywhere until negative thoughts ruin my mood.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 17, 2016)

I haven't completed Christmas shopping


----------



## tae (Dec 17, 2016)

why do i keep waking up at 3am.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2016)

Ugh...idk what to do. 
I was close to doing something (talk with a girl whom I talked with when I was younger.)
...and then comes someone, makes me feel really bad, and now I don't know what to do. (What's worse is that this person is usually nice.) Now I feel a bit of anger and frustration... 

- - - Post Merge - - -

So... I need opinions, what DO I do?


----------



## Milena (Dec 17, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> Ugh...idk what to do.
> I was close to doing something (talk with a girl whom I talked with when I was younger.)
> ...and then comes someone, makes me feel really bad, and now I don't know what to do. (What's worse is that this person is usually nice.) Now I feel a bit of anger and frustration...
> 
> ...



Do what you planned on doing after you calmed down. c: People can be sucky sometimes, but don't let it get in the way of other things.


----------



## tae (Dec 17, 2016)

i feel unmotivated for life.


----------



## Dim (Dec 17, 2016)

I can't even settle down


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 18, 2016)

I really just want to run a cute little anime/manga blog but every time I look at a cute couple I am reminded of J and what he did to me during the past few months. To lie about dying - or at least, not tell the whole truth - to let someone fly halfway across the country as someone they're blood related to also dies.... To ignore them as they beg to see you after said family member dies... I just can't wrap my head around something so sick. Why do this? Why? And all to get back with his ex. I worry myself sick about him, and I gave him my whole heart, while he lied about giving me his. I'm just so broken about this.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2016)

my mental state isn't right for a kid


----------



## riummi (Dec 18, 2016)

I can't sleep but I have to wake up early tomorrow :[


----------



## Kristine015 (Dec 18, 2016)

I have to make lunch.. Too lazy atm. Its Sunday and I have to make Lunch ughhh


----------



## Daisy0717 (Dec 18, 2016)

Anxiety. Acne.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 18, 2016)

ugh I just want to grow up and escape from all of this already.
i don't need the perfect job just an easy job to live a peaceful life and to keep sane.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2016)

Spoiler: this warning



Dear Xerolin,

You have received an infraction at The Bell Tree Forums.

Reason: Censor Bypassing, Signature Rule Violation, and Prohibited Content
-------
By now you should be aware of the rules; Firstly, your signature exceeds 250 pixels high, and has already been removed multiple times in the past. Secondly, you are not allowed to bypass the censor within your signature, or anywhere else on the forums, and thirdly, as your signature claims that you are 12 years old, as does your birth year on your profile, you are not allowed to post pictures of yourself in the What Do You Look Like Thread, and you have already stated that you are well aware of this rule;




			
				Xerolin said:
			
		

> but you have to be 13 to post yourself on here


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showth...54#post6470154

Even though you have since deleted these pictures, the fact that you have already claimed to be aware of this rule, yet chose to disobey it, and then go ahead and break these other rules, is the reason you're being given an infraction.
-------

This infraction is worth 2 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire. If you feel you received this infraction unfairly, you can click "Report" below this private message to flag it for review.

All the best,
The Bell Tree Forums


my quote in there & the pic i posted [AND REMOVED] was like 7 months ago tf


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2016)

im too emotional man.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 18, 2016)

Shower switch decided to **** itself on the day family comes to stay for the holiday. Spectacular.


----------



## N a t (Dec 18, 2016)

I wish I could get over him, but it's been so difficult. The one time when I thought I was finally over him, he ruined it for me. And I've been through a lot lately, and given the circumstances, I'm having a difficult time putting myself out there. I don't really wanna make any new irl friends or date anyone because of what's happened. But if I don't I'll just keep suffering emotionally, because I haven't found any other way to move on. Because of the situation, I can't just cut him out of my life, or make myself hate him for no good reason. I HAVE to keep being his friend, and treating him well, because I'd become an awful person if I didn't.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 18, 2016)

I just woke up from a dream where people on the forum were ripping on my art pretty ruthlessly, so now I kind of don't feel like talking to anyone ever again. I would go into details, but I'm trying to internalize this one lol.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm crying looking at pictures of this bridge in Seoul 

I don't really know what's so moving about ****ing Dongho bridge but just thinking about how far away and foREIGN and I don'T EVEN KNOW

EDIT: Does this make me an insane person I'm sorry


----------



## piske (Dec 18, 2016)

Argh, my eye is so itchy, it's driving me bonkers @@


----------



## Milena (Dec 18, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I'm crying looking at pictures of this bridge in Seoul
> 
> I don't really know what's so moving about ****ing Dongho bridge but just thinking about how far away and foREIGN and I don'T EVEN KNOW
> 
> EDIT: Does this make me an insane person I'm sorry



Lol nah, don't worry about it.


----------



## N a t (Dec 18, 2016)

There aren't any good sweets in the house right now, and I've gained like a pound since I last weighed myself ;_; I wish the weight would just fall off until I'm happy with my weight, but it's just MAINTAINING.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 18, 2016)

Milena said:


> Lol nah, don't worry about it.



Lmaoo thank you, my tears are all gone now xD


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2016)

am i just overreacting.


----------



## Milena (Dec 18, 2016)

eun said:


> am i just overreacting.



yes, but it'll turn out okay.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 18, 2016)

this stupid fetishist is so annoying i'm gonna kick her ass it's time for backup


----------



## KatRose (Dec 18, 2016)

Wow I feel like all I do is use this forum as an escape for when I'm depressed af and a 'lil bit suicidal. It's really nice though because I feel like I can just push it aside and distract myself from it without having to deal with the real world for a bit when I'm on here. But wowee boy oh boy do I wanna die right now.


----------



## Chrysopal (Dec 19, 2016)

My boyfriend keeps getting to mad! I live with him and he's driving me crazy.. I put on a song and he storms out of the room and starts banging stuff! I tell him personal things and he just walks away. But it's been 3 years now I can't just walk away..


----------



## Crash (Dec 19, 2016)

it's 5am and i'm sick of being at work and i miss my boyfriend so ****ing much i can't stand it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 19, 2016)

My eyes wont stop watering and going into REM... I think it's because I'm zoning out coloring but it's still irritating.


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 19, 2016)

Some strange results.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Dec 19, 2016)

Honestly a little bit offended that it's my birthday today too, but the forums doesn't acknowledge it.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 19, 2016)

I miss my fiance


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2016)

My mind.


----------



## Fleshy (Dec 19, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I miss my fiance



me too, i miss my fiance a whole lot;


----------



## Cailey (Dec 19, 2016)

everything, I feel so sad


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 19, 2016)

Okay wtf , how come my head phones just broke out of nowhere ._.?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 19, 2016)

who saved josuke when he was four


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2016)

i don't want to go back to school ):

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's going to be sooo awkward :/


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2016)

I can't even drink water without my stomach exploding **** **** ****


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2016)

I ate food and now I feel sick


----------



## leyzy (Dec 20, 2016)

My Wi-Fi connection


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

7th grade is pretty rough


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 20, 2016)

kianli said:


> 7th grade is pretty rough



Isn't that Year 6? lmao


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Isn't that Year 6? lmao



it's year 8 in uk i just looked it up LOL


----------



## Peter (Dec 20, 2016)

Video game YouTubers try way too hard to be funny and random. Just let me watch the game i s2g


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 20, 2016)

kianli said:


> it's year 8 in uk i just looked it up LOL



Oh what, really?


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Oh what, really?



yea


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 20, 2016)

There's a little man drilling away inside my laptop. o.o


----------



## Claude (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't understand how a mother can carry a baby for 9 months, her own flesh and blood, and give them a stupid made up name like Bexley.


----------



## N a t (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm a very lonely person and cannot understand why. But perhaps it's because there are only 2 people I really want to spend all of my time with, and I usually only see them every other week or so. If I'm lucky. They just came over yesterday for our little "Friend Christmas". The past few years I've had my friends over for our own Christmas get together. They came over yesterday before lunch, and spent the night. And then they left today around lunch time. They spent almost 24 hours at my house. And yet for whatever reason, every time I say goodbye to them, I just want curl up in a ball and sulk. I'm starting to think I have attachment issues or something.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 20, 2016)

i wish i wouldn't feel so bad about stuff  i say or do that some people find dumb or "cringey".. like i just wanna be me but i wont let myself


----------



## Aquari (Dec 20, 2016)

i want to plant marigolds today but im too lazy to do it


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

he said he doesn't want to go out with me because he's better off alone and doesn't want to get hurt again ..... what does that even mean???


----------



## piske (Dec 20, 2016)

Ate too much. AGAIN! ;o;


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2016)

My brother moved back into the bedroom and he's already ****ing obnoxious. -__-


----------



## Bcat (Dec 20, 2016)

I ate way too much, there goes my diet.


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 20, 2016)

I really want something to eat but there's nothing here because we're poor and also I'm so fat I don't need to eat anyways


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2016)

lol this sucks


----------



## N a t (Dec 20, 2016)

I wish I had a better coping mechanism. I'm kind of awful lol.


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

how can i get over a crush that i had for a month in two weeks...

i really just want to be friends with him, but i feel like he doesn't. i don't want it to be awkward between us anymore ... i really got crushed when he said he never had feelings for me and would rather be alone than date me. he said he was grateful to have me as a friend (friendzoned lol) so why not be friends with him? better than nothing '-'


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 21, 2016)

I wrapped my finger too tight in a bandaid so now there's just this section on my finger that's all soggy and gross


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> I wrapped my finger too tight in a bandaid so now there's just this section on my finger that's all soggy and gross



ughh i hate that


----------



## Aleigh (Dec 21, 2016)

I couldn't find the damn ABD for like 10 minutes.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm trying to finish a project on Prezi and Prezi is literally the worst trash I've ever used. It kept screwing up the formatting of one slide despite me fixing it 309574920 times and then proceeded to delete a whole hecking slide with a paragraph of writing for no reason??? What the hecking heck man!?!?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 22, 2016)

FNaF: Sister Location still isn't on the App Store! It's been out for months.

Yes, I still like and play FNaF.
No, I am not 10.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 22, 2016)

I could've had another hour of sleep but I can't fall asleep again and we have no coffee. Whyyy


----------



## Bowie (Dec 22, 2016)

Dumb people.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm so freaking lazy, I need to make myself do something productive today


----------



## N a t (Dec 22, 2016)

I really want to start hard core dieting again asap, but I chose a bad time to start again, because christmas is literally right around the corner...


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 22, 2016)

How 3/5 out of my manga books came, but all 5 were from the same seller so it makes me wonder what happened to 3 and 8... Imma just wait a couple days


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 22, 2016)

My step sister broke up with her American boyfriend and a lot of my family's presents were for her trip to the US.........gdi


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> My step sister broke up with her American boyfriend and a lot of my family's presents were for her trip to the US.........gdi



boiiiiiii oml


----------



## boujee (Dec 22, 2016)

EW I'M 18


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2016)

my acne is so bad holy crap just go away.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow I mean, that's pretty rude?? even I wouldn't do that what the heck


----------



## piske (Dec 22, 2016)

I've been on a few dates with a guy and my parents told their friends that I have a new love interest... sometimes I could throttle them ~_~


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2016)

oh how i love being up at 3 am


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 23, 2016)

when ur rp buddy says f you to your rp character


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 23, 2016)

hoo dood im pathetic .,


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 23, 2016)

last part 4 ep today

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's Christmasin two days I'M NOT READY


----------



## piske (Dec 23, 2016)

IM SO BORED AT WORK ;A;

I actually have things I could be doing, but I don't wanna X)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 23, 2016)

Game Freak , why the **** did you included the shiny forms of all the Tapus on Sun and Moon but they are locked ,wtf?


----------



## maekii (Dec 23, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> when ur rp buddy says f you to your rp character



: ))))))) you're welcome


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)

My mom and aunt have been having tensions for the past couple of days. Really appreciate that happening before Christmas...


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 23, 2016)

Ummmm I made a simple Wikipedia page and someone deleted it because it's "not notable" enough. Which is ridiculous as there's already a normal page on it =_________________= **** you


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2016)

my grandma's last dog was put to sleep.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't wanna have a crush on him, please make me stop wanting to like him hhhhh I promised I'd be a strong independent woman


----------



## maekii (Dec 24, 2016)

He makes me feel so much better when I'm sad.


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2016)

this person just responded to me with "k" and i am so paranoid like what if he secretly hates me?? what if he is annoyed with me?? why did he text first if he's annoyed when i respond??


----------



## piske (Dec 24, 2016)

That I have nothing better to do than be online on xmas eve ;o;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 25, 2016)

I want her to come back.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 25, 2016)

i have lost all desire to live tbh lol i'm such a dumb idiot and a loser and i always take stuff too far which causes people to get pissed at me and i never learn from my actions. i wish it wasn't christmas..


----------



## piske (Dec 25, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i have lost all desire to live tbh lol i'm such a dumb idiot and a loser and i always take stuff too far which causes people to get pissed at me and i never learn from my actions. i wish it wasn't christmas..



I don't know you or your situation but please don't feel this way! <3



I clicked one second too late on checkout and my candy cane is time stamped with 4:01 instead of 4:00 ;o; stupid to care about I know, but it's bothering me rip


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 25, 2016)

Ffs I'm trying to take a **** and my mum's texting me like "Oi! What are you doing?" like I know it's Christmas and all but leT ME CRAP IN PEACE HNNNNNNNNDBDBSN"_9"_8%8'8%'^"IGCICVVHOV7#??!6+633+6


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 25, 2016)

My favorite rank battle in splatoon just start and is when my brother decide to play his ps4  and I can't play and he say IL play when he leave for work
But when that time come there very little time left like half an hour 

Mother why you damage my brother computer


----------



## petaI (Dec 25, 2016)

ohhhh my god i got a ps4 today but my brother and his friend are hogging it. i wanna play it too.. ;~;


----------



## N a t (Dec 25, 2016)

Even though I've been in College since January, I've only had online classes. But starting on January 17th, I'm going to attend courses on campus, and while I may seem social online, I am the opposite irl. Not in a two-faced kind of way, but people irl make me uncomfortable. I have trust issues after a very rough couple of years, and I'm no good with strangers. I'm also quite self-conscious. I'm so scared. I'm gonna be super nervous whether I see someone I know or someone I don't know. I have no idea which would be worse. I'm gonna be unhappy either way


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 25, 2016)

omg my skin is so horrible right now cuz of all the medication i'm on. literal huge red zits ALL over like a damn pepperoni pizza. i'm so fat and flabby too lol and my hair is too short and damaged i wanna drive off a bridge


----------



## Aquari (Dec 25, 2016)

completely regret talkin to him again


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 26, 2016)

**** you.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 26, 2016)

Okay, I just remembered something and I'm angry now.


Spoiler: kinda long



So there's this large group comprised of more than half of my batch mates, and they all love going out and drinking. I'm good friends with some of them since they _are_ my batch mates, but I'm not included in the group of friends because I don't go out as frequently as they do. One of my good friends recently thought that they should include me in the group too since, as I said, I'm close with a bunch of them. They said they had to "initiate" me by letting me go out with them to drink and party and stuff, and at first I thought, "Cool, I'm going to be one of them too, I just have to survive a couple of hours being uncomfortable at a party and they'll accept me," but then I realized like right now how ****ty it actually sounded?? I mean what the hell, I'm not going to get stressed in public just so these people will accept me and become my friend, friendships just happen and true friends accept one another from the very beginning, not because they did something uncomfortable that was pleasing/amusing to the other.

I'm not going to accept my friend's offer into the group lmao I don't need to adjust to them to have more friends, I prefer those I can personally know better and accept my introverted "sometimes-I-want-to-go-out-and-sometimes-I-want-to-be-alone" self, and I have no reason to be jealous of not being in the group when their system of expanding the group is ****ty tbh :^)

Also if I want to drink, I'm going to drink for myself and not so that others will accept me lol. Gotta maintain my alcohol intake bc I'm allergic to too much alcohol.


----------



## piske (Dec 26, 2016)

--


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 26, 2016)

Super tired even though tonight was the first night I got decent sleep. Have so many things to do these next few days off that I have. Le sigh. Better make a list like I always do and only accomplish half the things on it...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 26, 2016)

me: *is rly ****ing conflicted*
me: the only option is to die, obviously


----------



## tae (Dec 26, 2016)

the uncertainty of not knowing if you're okay. if we're okay. if i need to just make myself disappear or not..


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 26, 2016)

I have a toothache and my friends are getting on my last nerves.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 26, 2016)

mars argo makes me sad


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2016)

i might need surgery


----------



## Zireael (Dec 26, 2016)

Our shower is still broken and everyone is rushing to get a bath before going out. Stressful start to the day.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 26, 2016)

I kinda wish this 2009 vibes will be revived. 2016's bland.


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2016)

should i stay up for the live stream....


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 26, 2016)

I just discovered that Animal Crossing fanfiction exists.
That bothers me.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 26, 2016)

I hope it actually snows this week because 54? F and raining is outrageous this time of year


----------



## Bcat (Dec 26, 2016)

oh I see how it is. _you_ can fuss and whine and gripe about something all you want. But when _I_ do the same thing then it's a problem. and you refuse to see how freaking hypocritical you are. ok


----------



## Limon (Dec 26, 2016)

My lack of sleep.


----------



## tae (Dec 26, 2016)

this anxiety is eating me alive, why am i punishing myself by not taking my medication?


----------



## N a t (Dec 26, 2016)

I was a start my diet again today, but we have so much freaking candy and food from yesterday.  I'm gonna put it off a day or two more i guess...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 26, 2016)

I hate stress.


----------



## tae (Dec 26, 2016)

existing.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 26, 2016)

why you dont connect to discord anymore? before xmas break you would be on discord everyday and now you dont even get on your 3ds... :'(


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 26, 2016)

hbdoyyyyyyy not 2  b that person But death would be really great rn


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2016)

xii said:


> i might need surgery



turns out i do need surgery... :/


----------



## Loriii (Dec 26, 2016)

My throat is swollen probably because I've gone overboard with eating sweets the past several days.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 26, 2016)

lowkey annoyed and offended smh


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 27, 2016)

*crying*


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm pretty mad with some of the Christmas gifts I picked out. I got my Black Friday New 3DS which works great, but apparently there's a common issue with them not reading Amiibo properly. Then I start up Star Wars Battlefront Ultimate Edition today only to find out the loading times are slow as hell now because of the DLC. Takes forever to enter and leave a game. Finally, I got LEGO Dimensions and my sister and I spent a couple of hours building all of the sets only to find out the game requires you to get up to move the figures frequently. It is so damn annoying like who thought of that? You also need to rent characters from the game menu if you don't own the one necessary. The platform is also so bright we had to cover it up.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 27, 2016)

Im ded what am i doing yolo


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 27, 2016)

when will gaiaonline's avi maker return from war, I need OC designs asap


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2016)

These are some of the messages in the album's "thanks to"s, I'm noT CRYING 



Spoiler



And our members!!
You know it even if I don?t say right???
Whom I know better than anyone else, whom I cherish more than anyone else, whom I love more than anyone else
Rapmon, Jin-hyung, Suga-hyung, Jiminie, Taehyungie, Jungkookie
I?ll love you till I die

And lastly, our members, Namjoon, Seokjin, Yoongi, Hoseok, Jimin, Jungkook, whom I trust and rely on the most in this world, whom I want to be together with, you know I love you guys right??
It?s ?forever?.

Our BTS
Namjoonie-hyung, Seokjinie-hyung, Hoseokie-hyung, Yoongi-hyung, Taehyungie, Jungkookie
Recently I feel thankful and cherish even when you just simply stay by my side.
I think not only that you endure hardship for me, care about me more than anyone else, but you also stay beside me, and I gain strength from that
It?s because there are people who make me awesome like you that I can get to this point.
Seems like we will be able to do even better, since I have precious people like you by my side. Please look forward to it and support me.
BTS, I love you.



Hoseok's was the cutest ;;;;;;; gahh


----------



## zeoli (Dec 27, 2016)

and another year that my grandma makes me feel like **** on my birthday.  No surprise.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 27, 2016)

i'm breaking out  i just want clear skin. please. that is literally the only thing i want.


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> These are some of the messages in the album's "thanks to"s, I'm noT CRYING
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i loved Jimin's message oml ;____;


----------



## Trystin (Dec 27, 2016)

My grandpa is dying.. I feel like he was the only one in my family who ever loved me. He stood up for me when all my other family members picked on me and made me feel crappy. He wont be alive for my wedding, or to hold my first born, and there's a possibility he won't be alive long enough for me to see him again. He lives 6 hours away from us, in the middle of nowhere. I recorded his voice on the phone:
"I love you, grandpa." 
"I love you too, Kaia. I love you with all my heart."
Ive been crying for hours and I'm so depressed.. I don't wanna ask my mom to make me a doctor appointment so I can get back onto Prozac (antidepressant) because it costs a lot of money and we can barely afford food and a roof over our head. I've been sleeping a lot because when I'm awake I just have emotional breakdowns and wanna cut or kill myself. I just want everything to be okay again. Like when I was little and my dad wasn't on drugs and my mom was happy and i saw my grandparents every day and my dog was still alive and no one seemed worried about anything.. I just want one last chance..


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 27, 2016)

I
****ING
HATE YOU
MIMIKYU


----------



## silicalia (Dec 27, 2016)

My mom has been in AA for about 10 years now but I keep on getting this reoccuring dream about her drinkning again and me not being able to stop her like when I was a kid. I know it's totally anxiety based but I guess just being around so many drinking family members during the holidays I start to get concerned.

But also death seems like a viable option for many more troubling issues *cough* exams


----------



## piske (Dec 27, 2016)

--


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 27, 2016)

read some of my really old stuff in my little journal. Kind of cute but cringey enough for me to want to burn it aaaaaaa


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 27, 2016)

People keep leaving the door open for some reason (why would you even leave it open in the first place?) and flies keep coming inside. Also, when people offer me food and I decline and they end up demanding that I eat. Even though sometimes the reason why I'll say no is because I don't want to be rude, most of the time the reason why I say no is because I _really _don't want to eat.


----------



## piske (Dec 27, 2016)

--


----------



## Heyden (Dec 27, 2016)

Accidentally spilt Pasito onto my computer and it seeped into the battery, yay.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 28, 2016)

My 3ds charger die
I'm gonna be some few days with no 3ds now


----------



## Cheren (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm so bad at the Battle Tree. It doesn't really help that I only use one type, but I need 64 BP and I have.... 8.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 28, 2016)

Getting derank to b- not cool and I think I'm gonna derank again in splatoon


----------



## Zireael (Dec 28, 2016)

The Christmas festivities are over and now it's quiet again... I probably won't see my sister until August now. I wish I was rich so I could visit more often. Maybe some day.


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2016)

i thought you were a better friend


----------



## N a t (Dec 28, 2016)

Finally started my diet up again. But Between then and now, I gained 3.4 pounds


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

Christmas vacation will be over soon.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Dec 28, 2016)

Growling tmmy an feeling sick


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Christmas vacation will be over soon.



thank god tbh my break is so boring @@


----------



## KatRose (Dec 28, 2016)

Tomorrow's my birthday, but I'm pretty sure that I'm just gonna stay holed up in my room feeling sorry for myself and depressed because that's 100% what I did today...


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 28, 2016)

gaia's avi maker was already up yesterday, why is it down again hhhh


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2016)

when ppl ignore you, rip


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

my life.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 29, 2016)

xii said:


> when ppl ignore you, rip



relatable as hell rn


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

i'm just honestly so done lol


----------



## KatRose (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm happy it's my birthday, but also I know I'm not gonna do crap and most people will forget completely since they're so busy with the holidays and what not so I'm already feeling ****ty about it. woohoo pessimism at its finest, errybody.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 29, 2016)

yo i feel like i'm gonna hurl :-/


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 29, 2016)

i'm gonna make 2016 take me


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

how is it cringe.. very interesting statement coming from someone like you YiKeS rat


----------



## Finnian (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm really freakin sick rn.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 29, 2016)

My bf really upset me yesterday over something stupid and trivial. Sometimes I feel like he knows what he's doing but he can't help it anyway, but it always puts me in a bad mood where I end up snappy and irritable with him until he admits what he did wrong. I hate feeling like this... Am I wrong to be mad at him? He said some pretty ****ty things but I don't know if I was just reacting to it badly.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

this one person i know who ignored me even tho i was talkin to her during a call... i hope she knows that's the last time i'll talk to her


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 29, 2016)

lmao this thread wouldnt be here if i didnt call out kaiaa for randomly closing it for no reason...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

you are actually so annoying. i'm dead


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 29, 2016)

Oh my gosh I need Etoile in my town but idk how to get the Sanrio cards hhh parents won't let me order online and I _want her so bad_


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

i'm deciding whether or not to move chai in right now or open a giveaway for sanrio stuff


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm glad my photocards came, but neither of the people but any card in there and now they're bend T__________T 
I lodged them under a load of books but idk if it'll work


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 29, 2016)

I started working at a really good job.  This guy there is helping the trainers, and he friended everyone in class, mainly the girls.  I thought: oh cool, I made a friend.  He got really flirty, not just with me but with a bunch of people and I defriended him.  It seems really silly now that I'm typing this, but I'm really anxious about it.  What do I say if he asks why?  What do I do if he confronts me?  He probably won't.  He probably hasn't noticed, right? It shouldn't matter.  And I might be worrying way too much.  I just want to hide.  My chest is tight and I feel like throwing up.  I don't know, guys.  I just...I'm nervous.


----------



## Peter (Dec 29, 2016)

Cleaned my whole bedroom, picked up my incense stick box and dropped the ash everywhere. Got to vacuum and clean the floor from the start again.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm sitting on my bathroom floor crying and idk what to do. I just don't want to deal with life in general right now and I'm so sick of it. Is this seriously what my life has come to?


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2016)

i had a weird dream with my crush, guy best friend, and other best friend. it was really odd because my crush hugged me from behind and said "hey you're back," when the dream was the first day back from break?? i mean im not complaining because he hugged me in the dream but i thought it was weird because my guy best friend started flirting w me and he has a gf. im p sure i don't have feelings for me either but oh well.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 29, 2016)

In a few days I'll have to get back to working and strict dieting again.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 29, 2016)

my friend is trixgering me like a Lot but idk how to tell him in a qay that wont make me seem like a giant *****hahaha ga


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

the fact that people find my sig cringe or 'creepy' lol it's my queen lauren jauregui and she's one of the hottest people on this earth so bye ?


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 29, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> the fact that people find my sig cringe or 'creepy' lol it's my queen lauren jauregui and she's one of the hottest people on this earth so bye ?



I wouldn't say it's creepy at all, just a bit weird lmao idk


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I wouldn't say it's creepy at all, just a bit weird lmao idk



lol i thought my anime signatures would have been considered more weird but


----------



## piske (Dec 29, 2016)

Whoops, I was supposed to be "cleaning" my room and I've done nothing but sit on the computer and listen to Spotify... ;A;


----------



## Irelia (Dec 29, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> the fact that people find my sig cringe or 'creepy' lol it's my queen lauren jauregui and she's one of the hottest people on this earth so bye ?



tbh she's gorgeous tho


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2016)

Ghostelle said:


> Whoops, I was supposed to be "cleaning" my room and I've done nothing but sit on the computer and listen to Spotify... ;A;



LOL im supposed to be packing but im sitting on the floor on spotify


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> tbh she's gorgeous tho



she really is i'm crying


----------



## KatRose (Dec 30, 2016)

I cried more times today than the number of hours I slept


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 30, 2016)

My boyfriend hurt my back two day ago, so last night I was trying to sleep in a way that wouldn't hurt my back and in turn I gave myself a gnarly knot in my shoulder... guess I can't win. -_-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 30, 2016)

Frick on a stick, my sinus headache from earlier is creeping back... making my eyes water too and it freaking suuucks. =[ I really don't need to be sick this weekend.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 30, 2016)

There was capsicum in my chicken pasta


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 30, 2016)

I FEEL LIKE THROING UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2016)

I HAVE TO GO BACK TO MY DAD'S TODAY AND THEN SCHOOL I WANT TO CRI AND HIDE UNDER MY COVERS


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 30, 2016)

it is always fun 2 get rape threats :^)


----------



## Irelia (Dec 30, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> it is always fun 2 get rape threats :^)



oh my god?? that's so horrible 
your posts make me so sad ;v;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 30, 2016)

drawing on a 3ds is such a pain in the ass omfg


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

the fact that i have to look for some form of proof now is gonna make me kill myself


----------



## Soigne (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm supposed to be going to a New Year's party starting tomorrow at around 1pm, but I'm not in the best mood anymore & I'm agitated right now by the majority of the people going. I want to stay home now but I can't cancel because everyones leaving soon for college again & I feel like an *******.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 31, 2016)

I want to try trading amiibos on here, but I don't think my parents will like me giving out our address to random peeps on the forum. >.<


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 31, 2016)

MY HAIR FEELS LIKE WIRESSSSSS NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 31, 2016)

why dont you make out with her already you son of a *****

~

lol amazing..


----------



## Loriii (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm getting super hungry.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 31, 2016)

Tfw an artist tells you they just finished your commission and when you go check it, the link is broken and you were even so excited to view it :c


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 31, 2016)

i love karma


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 31, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> MY HAIR FEELS LIKE WIRESSSSSS NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Oh lawd, you suffer the pain of wild dry uncontrollable hair too? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

This song is stuck in my head and is evoking sad emotions I've buried for so long now.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElhbTsKsros


----------



## Bowie (Dec 31, 2016)

I have spent the last few days doing something and then reversing it due to anxiety. I need to push past it so bad, but it's happening so often it's becoming harder and harder to distinguish between my rational and irrational thoughts.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 31, 2016)

Getting sick, have a kink in my neck, a sore back, and a butt load of stress because tomorrow at work is going to be totally bonkers... I just hope I can get some Nyquil in me when I get home and hopefully get a full days sleep before having to come in... I honestly feel personally attacked by the universe.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 31, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> oh my god?? that's so horrible
> your posts make me so sad ;v;



aaa thank u hh ,w,


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2016)

aa my feet are soOOooo cold


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 31, 2016)

I THINK I m crazy


----------



## panyo (Dec 31, 2016)

schOOL


----------



## cIementine (Dec 31, 2016)

i just played star wars battlefront on playstation vr and it was really cool but i feel really ill now smh


----------



## Limon (Dec 31, 2016)

My head is so congested.


----------



## Fleshy (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't really like this time of year mems, schools stressing me out already and I just want to be with my fiance


----------



## Xandra (Dec 31, 2016)

I can't reach the tv remote


----------



## piske (Dec 31, 2016)

i'm so incredibly bored... ;A;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't really understand the GameStop hate. I use it regularly and pay for a yearly Pro membership and I've saved a lot of money and had mostly good experiences. People complain about the trade values even though you can check them online beforehand? Don't like their values then sell it online because you're not going to get much elsewhere. The only time I get mad at my local GameStop is when there's a lot of chatter going on between the customer and employee.


----------



## tae (Dec 31, 2016)

it seems like every time i make progress in trying to just move on, something or someone says something and it slams me back into thinking about you and it's killing me. it's seriously killing me. i've had dreams about you every night since it happened and i can't sleep because i know whats going to happen when i do and i just wake up feeling even sadder than i was before i fell asleep...


----------



## Irelia (Dec 31, 2016)

I haven't interacted with irl friends in like a week and I'm going to a new years party today
i completely forgot how to socialize help


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 31, 2016)

_"Fake trans people don't hurt anyone!!!!!"_ Plz, stop


----------



## Dim (Dec 31, 2016)

Why are people shooting fireworks now? IT'S NOT 2017 YET!


----------



## xara (Jan 1, 2017)

2017 hasn't gotten off to a very pleasant start for me, but im trying to remain positive


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 1, 2017)

TI M SUCED HIS NUB


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2017)

I don't wanna work tommorrow ughh


----------



## KatRose (Jan 1, 2017)

When everyone you know is posting snapchat stories of how lit their nye is, meanwhile you're sitting at home watching romcoms with your dog, eating oreos )


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 1, 2017)

i cannot believe that tim sced his numb

- - - Post Merge - - -

now he's throiwng up on camera i'M DONE


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2017)

KatRose said:


> When everyone you know is posting snapchat stories of how lit their nye is, meanwhile you're sitting at home watching romcoms with your dog, eating oreos )



LOL ME :^)


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2017)

Please remember no discussing someone elses suspension/infraction inside this thread or elsewhere, thanks.


----------



## piske (Jan 1, 2017)

I want to make a new town flag but my sis lost my stylus and idk what to use instead of it... :<


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 1, 2017)

Just feeling groggy today


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 1, 2017)

i have to go back to school in a day and my schedule has been waking up at 6-7 PM and go to sleep at 9 am. i'm ****ed


----------



## CaramellNeko (Jan 1, 2017)

The fact that I still haven't finished the game Tales of Zestiria and the second season of the anime is gonna start in 6 days.
I really gotta hurry oxo


----------



## Haskell (Jan 1, 2017)

This thread is bothering me.


----------



## piske (Jan 1, 2017)

Bummed and feeling stuck... why do I keep doing this >///<


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 1, 2017)

i'm depressed. first day of 2017 is already hell.

what the ****ing hell did i do to deserve this? i swear, i'd rather kill myself than deal with this


----------



## Aquari (Jan 1, 2017)

i want winter to be over so bad, i want to buy clothes but not winter clothes


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 1, 2017)

i feel stressed af


----------



## kelpy (Jan 1, 2017)

i hate 2017 already
i've stopped  talking to one of my only friends beacsue it stresses me out
my sleep schedule is messed up thanks to new years
My mom said my sister has been saying rude crap about me and making rude observations and she wont tell me what she's said
i'm scared to go bck to my therapist,, wow i wonder why its not like ive been told before my issues arent worth talking about right!!??
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ 2017 looking good!!!!! :^))))


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm going to have to make a doctor's appointment and I'm kind of scared about what they're going to tell me.


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2017)

I hate it how whenever you try to vent to someone just to you know, get it out of your system, they're all "I HAVE IT WORSE THAN YOU! STFU AND STOP COMPLAINING!" Even if the person is close to you! Like wow so much for ****ing venting. I'll just stop talking to you completely if you are going to be like that.

I RARELY complain about work to other people only because I don't wanna look bad but everytime I do people think I'm whining and that I am not justified. Haha and they wonder why I never speak to them! :^)


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2017)

Communicating with people has just been so frustrating for me! I'm about to lose my mind!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 2, 2017)

sigh i wanna get lit on the last night of break


----------



## Aquari (Jan 2, 2017)

my marigold produced seeds even though i did nothing to pollinate it and there were no other marigold around either, i guess it pollinated itself but im still a bit shaky on whether or not these seeds are viable


----------



## Haskell (Jan 2, 2017)

My face is bothering me, fr.


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2017)

as a mexican im not very proud that im only 43% fluent in spanish


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 2, 2017)

i need more the pillows songs so i can actually gather courage 2 talk to someone


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 2, 2017)

Nox said:


> I hate it how whenever you try to vent to someone just to you know, get it out of your system, they're all "I HAVE IT WORSE THAN YOU! STFU AND STOP COMPLAINING!" Even if the person is close to you! Like wow so much for ****ing venting. I'll just stop talking to you completely if you are going to be like that.
> 
> I RARELY complain about work to other people only because I don't wanna look bad but everytime I do people think I'm whining and that I am not justified. Haha and they wonder why I never speak to them! :^)


T H I S
Atleast with internet friends the same thing has happened to me omfg


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 2, 2017)

Nox said:


> I hate it how whenever you try to vent to someone just to you know, get it out of your system, they're all "I HAVE IT WORSE THAN YOU! STFU AND STOP COMPLAINING!" Even if the person is close to you! Like wow so much for ****ing venting. I'll just stop talking to you completely if you are going to be like that.
> 
> I RARELY complain about work to other people only because I don't wanna look bad but everytime I do people think I'm whining and that I am not justified. Haha and they wonder why I never speak to them! :^)


s a m e


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 2, 2017)

i don't wanna go back to school... i'm going to kill myself


----------



## Javocado (Jan 2, 2017)

smash Bros 4 is dead on here and the one person who actually wants to play is in the most inconvenient timezone lmao


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 2, 2017)

i wish someone i knew liked jon bellion bc his songs are so good


----------



## Life Reaper Sammy (Jan 2, 2017)

My leading up to surgery... scares me quite a lot.


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2017)

i need to start going to sleep early since i have school in 2 days


----------



## Hashbrowns (Jan 2, 2017)

Winter is always the worst time of year for me emotionally. 

I can never sleep a proper eight hours, my appetite has been small, and it seems like the thoughts in my head won't slow down. I can't help but feel as if I'm drifting away again without a purpose or a goal even with graduation coming up and a job. I have people constantly telling me that I'm a smart kid and that I am doing everything I should be doing in my current situation but that doesn't make me feel better. I struggle with making and keeping friends which usually leaves me either alone in my room most days or adventuring by myself. People tell me all the time that they always want to hang out but nobody ever makes the time or really don't want to in the first place.

I'm starting to feel like I'm rambling (As I usually do) so I'm going to cut it off here. I'm not really expecting anything to come from this, I just want the thought that I exist and that someone took the time to read this.

Goodnight, Dylan.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 2, 2017)

It's supposed to snow some here today, which is super exciting but it probably wont stick and probably wont be there when I'm out of work or when I wake up in the afternoon. =[ *cries forever*


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 2, 2017)

I know I have a lot of things to save up for in the future, but it's so hard to think about a future. I bought a game and I wonder if I should've saved the money


----------



## Jacob (Jan 2, 2017)

hard trying to enjoy tbt when a lot of my old friends just vanished 

Related PSA: If you're cool and want a new friend pm me.

--

edit: I miss mafia, I guess thats why everyone died


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 2, 2017)

why do i keep oversharing things online ... smh im embarrassing


----------



## Peter (Jan 2, 2017)

trying to study when you're ill is hard


----------



## KatRose (Jan 2, 2017)

My car is turning out to be a money pit because there's so much wrong with it :/


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2017)

I _really_ don't want to go to college because the thought of being with a bunch of strangers and away from home scares me to death but you know... I have to at some point because "that's part of life". I honestly don't know what I'm going to do with my life. Everyone I went to high school with is living life, partying with friends, getting a colege degree, getting married, blah blah meanwhile I am still struggling with my social skills. It has been so hard for me and it's going to get much harder later on because I don't have a choice. I have to talk to people no matter how afraid I am and I hate it. I just ****ing hate it!


----------



## Trystin (Jan 2, 2017)

My parents are very verbally abusive, my whole family is. And right now I've locked myself in the bathroom to get away from them and actually use the bathroom because I'm very sick and need to go to a hospital. They're yelling at me  to call the police to make me come out and I refuse. They're just going to yellow and taktake away the devices I use to talk with my emergency contacts in situations where I don't feel safe/am depressed and I get on this site se TBT helps me a lot too,especially this thread. I just want to be home, where my heart is with my fiance. I'll even drop out of school I don't care. It isn't worth it that I want to die or cut most of the time for the sake of my education. It can be postponed.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 3, 2017)

me: i'm syrian 
everyone else: oh i am so sorry...

STOP


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2017)

i don't want to go back to school

i mean i do want to see my friends and all but honestly i just don't want to see that one person


----------



## KatRose (Jan 3, 2017)

I never used to having problems sleeping and now recently I literally can't sleep, but I'm always _exhausted_. Pills don't even help; my mom gave me 2 benadryl to knock me out last night yet I still laid in bed awake for half the night :// sick of this


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

I am probably going to get like no sleepf for work tomorrow AGAIN. I really want to call out tbh


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 3, 2017)

so my boyfriend and i broke up...


----------



## piske (Jan 3, 2017)

I will take this as a life lesson, but it still hurts :<


----------



## teshima (Jan 3, 2017)

i come back to tbt forums after a year after i was banned on my birthday and i realize how much time i wasted last year lmao


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2017)

i can't help being bothered by this D: they're my friend but it bothers me so much idk why lol


----------



## Dim (Jan 3, 2017)

Nothing like coming home from work and not being able to relax due to more bull**** from my family!


----------



## Claude (Jan 3, 2017)

I know I'm not the most fashionable person, but if you have a goatee I will not take you seriously lol


----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

My friend killed herself.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2017)

My disorders and how I struggle being myself sometimes.



irhaskell8 said:


> My friend killed herself.



Omg I'm sorry for your loss...may your friend rest in forever peace  and 2017 was just beginning...


----------



## maekii (Jan 3, 2017)

I think I'm a horrible girlfriend.


----------



## Irelia (Jan 3, 2017)

written thesis essay due tomorrow :^)
haven't started :^)


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2017)

My memories.Everything is just so...****ed up.


----------



## N a t (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a nasty cough.


----------



## maekii (Jan 3, 2017)

I hate crying, it usually comes with feeling pain on the inside too.


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2017)

NOT READY TO SEE HIM TOMORROW :^)


----------



## Hashbrowns (Jan 3, 2017)

I can't help but feel like my girlfriend is cheating on me. We don't live too close to each other which makes it even tougher to trust her. She has very, very recently shared with me that she has kissed another girl while visiting one of her friends and I told her it was okay. She's cheated on me before but we were younger then, that alone makes me even more anxious. I don't know why she would do this, she's been posting pictures of herself with the same girl she's kissed and other dudes and usually I'm a trusting guy but it does nothing but add to my anxieties...


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 4, 2017)

I promised myself I wasn't going to be sad or cry today like I did a year ago


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 4, 2017)

yes i'm stingy and that's how i am but i can't really help it.


----------



## Hashbrowns (Jan 4, 2017)

She did it, she broke it off.

Now I don't know how to feel.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 4, 2017)

so i guess i just rly didn't get any of them enough for christmas did i lol


----------



## Matramix (Jan 4, 2017)

My skin was getting so good over the past few weeks and now it feels like I've backed tracked so much ughhhhhhh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 4, 2017)

R.I.P Wii U charger :'(


----------



## Locket (Jan 4, 2017)

snow day! it's really deep and i don't think my bus ever showed up, glad I'm not going to school today


----------



## Soigne (Jan 4, 2017)

It's supposed to snow the entire week classes start again at my college and I'm a commuter so I'm basically f'ed : - ) All of the professors hate commuters bc of this reason but sorry I'm not paying $15,000 just to live on campus!!! my rent is cheaper !!


----------



## Locket (Jan 4, 2017)

parent teacher confrences
ski day
holy freaking snow
shoveling is hard
MY ATTENDANCE 
MY GRADES


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2017)

xii said:


> NOT READY TO SEE HIM TOMORROW :^)



I THINK HE'S MAD AT ME :^(


----------



## Haskell (Jan 4, 2017)

Contemplating suicide. :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 4, 2017)

This year is starting sooo good  Political issues , Pedophilia going across Facebook and today a lot of shops are being robbed right now and you cannot even get out!


----------



## Dim (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm tired as hell but too overactive to take a nap. I hate this.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 4, 2017)

My friend is contemplating dropping out of her university and it's putting me back in the mindset of dropping out that I worked for months to convince myself not to and I can't take it lol


----------



## kelpy (Jan 4, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Contemplating suicide. :3



i know im late but hey, if you're really contemplating suicide i really would recommend if you got help because its not okay, and nobody around you would want you dead. ♥ stay safe please


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 4, 2017)

what is so wrong with that ****ing name? and why did this ******* NOT tell the staff it was fine, despite him telling me 'yea i'll tell them to approve it' LIKE... what the ****.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 5, 2017)

wow here I am just sitting here at the computer crying over someone else that doesn't give a FLYING **** about me. nothing has changed.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 5, 2017)

No charger. ... no 3ds
Parents please buy before they leave!!!
I miss my 3ds


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 5, 2017)

Okay , i dont understand how some people are breaking the windows of a store and stealing everything they see and the police is LITERALLY outside of the store and they dont do anything? WTF


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 5, 2017)

No charger for 3ds
No charger for my iPad
I don't know if it's the charger or my phone who just won't charge
My cat vomiting in my room -.- why mine when I'm not letting him go out geez stop eating grass this was the last time you sleep with me -.- 
And I have anxiety :/


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2017)

my sleep schedule is ****ed


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 5, 2017)

staring at the mirror and only seeing this stranger that is me. eyes so red from crying and no smiles. 
i can only think of you.
are you happy? is this what you want?
its even more painful when i have to force a smile to some people and continue living today, tomorrow, and everyday.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 5, 2017)

The signatures over at CS are so _intricate and complicated_ oh my god it hurts my eyes tbh bc there's too much going on (or I probably grew up liking really simple signatures so I can't appreciate more complicated ones)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 5, 2017)

Ignorant parents -.- they ran out of charger when I just only ask for one
I hate you gamestop for leaving 
I want to play my 3ds


----------



## Hashbrowns (Jan 5, 2017)

It's been a couple days now.

I still have no idea how to feel. I'm sad because she didn't want to make it work out, she just left. I'm sad because I still miss her, I still have feelings for her but I know that she will be happier this way. I can't stand thinking of her with other people it kills me inside
but someone told me that it's a part of the process. I'm alone again, both socially and romantically. I'll probably go back to the same routine that I was doing before her, work my ass off and smoke weed by myself.

I'm angry because of what she did, kissing other people and suddenly trying to back out of our relationship like that. I took the news pretty well why couldn't we have made it work? I put it behind us while you were stuck staring right at it. I saw a photo of her with another guy already and it did wonders to my stomach. Was I that easy to replace? I love her and she bailed on me, again. I know deep down that something else has gone down and my instincts won't stop telling me this. It won't stop.

I'm scared because now I'm full of emotion and energy which in the past hasn't worked out for me. Distracting myself with video games is slowly losing its touch it seems like I feel the same way when I'm playing on my Wii U trying to get my mind off of things. I've been trying to rejoin this gym I used to trained at a couple years ago, I ran into a guy I used to train with and he encouraged me to sign up again. What do I do before that though? I can't sleep during the night and that's when everyone is asleep so if I go conky who do I wake up? I'm not feeling intense every hour of the day but I can't be showing up to work with scars again. I just want to hug her and tell her I love her at least one last time..

All of these emotions within my head and I spend so much time awake.

I don't know, man...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 5, 2017)

Anyone who says NB people are the reason "real trans" people are being joked about...

please go step on a lego, thank you.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 5, 2017)

who tf is this guy , why is he following me on twitter?

_"Following 2242"_

Oh makes sense


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2017)

i have pain in my thighs, back & lower legs how sad


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 5, 2017)

I lost all hope I'm completely desperate that I just got very negative and parents don't see it
Ignoranta


----------



## Licorice (Jan 5, 2017)

a decent horror movie hasn't come out in years


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 5, 2017)

Why am I horrible? What is wrong with me? Why am I not good enough? *Heartbreak*


----------



## jiny (Jan 6, 2017)

i stained my pants at school but no one noticed l o l

it still bothered me knowing it was there
and i had khaki pants on :/


----------



## Hashbrowns (Jan 6, 2017)

Well, I'm now drinking again.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2017)

My mind....guilt....wtf!?!?! RESTORE MY SANITY DAMNIT!!!


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 6, 2017)

Honestly pathetic that some people would risk cutting ties with their best friend/s in order to protect whoever they're romantically attracted to, even if the person they romantically like is in the wrong and won't admit it
It's like "Oh maybe if I defend this person even if they're wrong, they'll like me lol, never mind my best friend whose friendship can be easily disposed of"


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 6, 2017)

Keep burping up acid... it's really annoying, I keep trying to stop it with water but then it's just water and acid together and it's super irritating...


----------



## Haskell (Jan 6, 2017)

My crush is engaged apparently.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 6, 2017)

Can you not message me just to start un-needed drama? If you're bored and need something to do please go outside or do something positive, spend time with an animal I dunno. Being passive aggressive to strangers isn't the answer if you're bored or if something's wrong. I genuinely hope you start to feel better if something is bothering you, trying to put negativity on others isn't the answer.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 6, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Can you not message me just to start un-needed drama? If you're bored and need something to do please go outside or do something positive, spend time with an animal I dunno. Being passive aggressive to strangers isn't the answer if you're bored or if something's wrong. I genuinely hope you start to feel better if something is bothering you, trying to put negativity on others isn't the answer.



lol...


----------



## Flare (Jan 6, 2017)

Trusting this "friend."
Never again, I was so close to doing something, only to be dragged to hell.


----------



## Abbaba (Jan 6, 2017)

I have no imagination.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 6, 2017)

WHAT THE **** I JUST WANT TO BUY THIS THING BUT ****ING"^_?'○<8○}▪>[XYO ?$__$9$_4?7+368●>9<•


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 6, 2017)

For some reason I did that thing tonight 
I always thought it was weird and didn't understand why people did it
But now I've done it, and to be completely honest, I don't know why lmao


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 6, 2017)

Lovebuggyxo said:


> Why am I horrible? What is wrong with me? Why am I not good enough? *Heartbreak*



Just want to let you know I forgive you fully...I regret saying the stuff I said, but, irdk
BTW, if you think that it was me who did those tbt messages:'Im back mother ****er' and stuff like that, wasnt me. Remember Mr.Bean? It was him


----------



## Haskell (Jan 6, 2017)

Lol! Drama On TBT!


----------



## N a t (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't have very high expectations or standards, and I think that may negatively effect the people around me too. :T


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 6, 2017)

Since December 28 my charger broke
January 7 I don't have my charger yet


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

its 6?F over here but why does my phone say its only 1?F? dang shotty phone


----------



## Haskell (Jan 6, 2017)

This thread is bothering me.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 6, 2017)

i just realized 2015 was even ****tier than 2014 for me personally and by far is even worse than 2014. Infact 2015 is the worst year of my life , and 2016 didn't even went better , and i dont think this year will be good either


----------



## Haskell (Jan 7, 2017)

My life.


----------



## AtomicKittyx (Jan 7, 2017)

[Removed]


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2017)

Grah, it's so chilly here...at least we didn't have school because of the weather :3


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 7, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> lol...



Lol right back to you


----------



## Zireael (Jan 7, 2017)

I've been working on a collaborative art piece with my sister's fianc? and I've been waiting for his approval on the lineart for two days now. I really need to know if it's what he wanted before I start pouring hours into colouring... I guess I'll work on something else while I wait? I'm a little concerned though, normally he answers me within the day, but I'm starting to worry that he may not like the job I've done. Confused.


----------



## boujee (Jan 7, 2017)

me atm


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 7, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Lol right back to you



thx?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 7, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> thx™



Np™


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 7, 2017)

please for the love of god
let me get lucky on monday and get my charger of 3ds

- - - Post Merge - - -

its been 1 week and 3 days since my charger got broken  please i just want 1


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2017)

im tired of this i want it to END already

the back pain is no joke


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 7, 2017)

True Trans™;7145606 said:
			
		

> Np™



clool


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 7, 2017)

Not Tru Trans™;7146286 said:
			
		

> clool



Cool


----------



## piske (Jan 7, 2017)

Just when I thought it was over...! ;-;


----------



## KatRose (Jan 8, 2017)

So tired yet I cannot sleep and I feel another migraine coming on ahahaHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 8, 2017)

No 3ds charger
No iPad charger
No damm sprinkle  me want my sprinkle

And I'm on stupid days... time to get mood swing every were


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 8, 2017)

i don't wanna go back to school i feel sick lol


----------



## Matramix (Jan 8, 2017)

That he went to sleep :/


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 8, 2017)

how do people support the annoying orange
and i don't mean the youtube channel : >


----------



## Peter (Jan 8, 2017)

I couldn't sleep until 7am for some reason and now I'm like a zombie because I woke up earlier than usual. But worth it to be tired for a day to fix my sleeping schedule a bit, not waking up until 3pm was getting a bit out of hand...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 8, 2017)

I've been getting dreadful sleep, averaging around 4 hours every night which really isn't fun when I work a 10 hour shift... really suffering but I don't want to become depending on sleep aids. I just really want to sleep... it's no fun being tired 24/7


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 8, 2017)

y is this donkey into that sick **** bye


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 8, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Cool



im crying did u realize that an Hour later ....,.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 8, 2017)

i just want my phone back, i'm going crazy


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 8, 2017)

Guys if you don't like or can't get along with someone, stop trying to bait them. Add to ignore, skip their posts, whatever. Don't whine to us because you're incapable of being the bigger person.


----------



## Irelia (Jan 8, 2017)

I have to start music lessons again today and I am dreading this so much
I forgot how to read music rip


----------



## KatRose (Jan 8, 2017)

I finally decided to check the calendar for my most dreaded class before going back to school tomorrow and turns out the jerk teacher made a 6 page study guide due on Friday. I hate that class so much and I want to drop out so badly but I'll be a complete failure if I do and I just dunno I wanna cry.


----------



## mocha. (Jan 8, 2017)

i hate my job so much and i have to go back on tuesday and it's just making me so anxious. getting stressed out bcos ive been looking for something different but ive been in the same industry for like 4 years and idk where to go from here

feel like time is against me ;w;


----------



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

Feeling quite anxious today...


----------



## KatRose (Jan 8, 2017)

So stressed out but I haven't even gone back to school yet wtf


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 8, 2017)

Yikesssss, please do honestly


----------



## N a t (Jan 8, 2017)

Tomorrow my guy friend and I are gonna be hanging out alone together, and my mom is slightly worried? We're both mature (I CAN be mature lol), young adults, and he is super nice and shy anyways why are you worried mom? You've met him several times lol.


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2017)

xii said:


> I THINK HE'S MAD AT ME :^(



he's not mad at me )


----------



## YasAteSatan (Jan 8, 2017)

I wasn't born in the Victorian era


----------



## Bcat (Jan 8, 2017)

the dvr died today. and a new sherlock is coming on tonight. this... this is fine


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 8, 2017)

gamefaqs is horrible and full of scum


----------



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

I spent most of my day here... ;A;

But it did help distract me~


----------



## Aquari (Jan 8, 2017)

Taiko said:


> gamefaqs is horrible and full of scum



aww cmon its not THAT bad!, i originated from gamefaqs! xD


----------



## N a t (Jan 8, 2017)

I wanna stuff my face with food but I can't. I'm actually sticking to my diet (again), and that means no pigging out... I could seriosuly destroy some Ben and Jerry's right now...


----------



## boujee (Jan 8, 2017)

lol didn't know it'll come to the point where I don't get moved by others trials and tribulations like if you're going to kill yourself at least finish my stuff before you leave this earth


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 8, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> aww cmon its not THAT bad!, i originated from gamefaqs! xD



Ya , but most of the people there like exaggerating things , they are mean to other fandoms and they want to try and be reddit so hard. Its basically scum of the internet


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Ya , but most of the people there like exaggerating things , they are mean to other fandoms and they want to try and be reddit so hard. Its basically scum of the internet



the gaming slums of the internet lmao


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 9, 2017)

Well today is the day.... I hope I'm actually ready to see him


----------



## piske (Jan 9, 2017)

Another night, another few sleepless hours... ;A;


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 9, 2017)

hhhh I hate enrollment days, I become restless


----------



## mogyay (Jan 9, 2017)

i eat too much again and i feel uncomfortable ugh


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2017)

im soo bad at painting my nails and im out of nail polish remover, rip


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 9, 2017)

I hate revising for exams...


----------



## Koden (Jan 9, 2017)

why did my ex delete my skype contacts


----------



## Lululand (Jan 9, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> im soo bad at painting my nails and im out of nail polish remover, rip



I know that feel lol

Actually I've been wanting to paint mine but I'm lazy and I know I'll make a mess
It's like
I want pretty nails
But it's such hard work I'll do it tomorrow (x 100)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 9, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> im soo bad at painting my nails and im out of nail polish remover, rip



Try removing it with transparent nail polish


----------



## piske (Jan 9, 2017)

This isn't a real problem lol but I'd really like to create an OC (an alternate version of myself to be specific) but I can't draw...


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2017)

i feel like im not good enough and i don't deserve anything i have in my life i just feel worthless,,


----------



## Haskell (Jan 9, 2017)

My Mom's drunk, it's cold af outside. She wants the windows open, I can't close them and all I have is a crappy sleeping bag that is made for little children. She won't give me any blankets.


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2017)

i chipped my tooth what do i do wtf


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 10, 2017)

My friend is being kinda needy :/ 
She says that I never want to spend time with her, but I always invite her to hang out and she rarely ever wants to go.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 10, 2017)

i dont want to see my therapist tomorrow ffggghgg

also the other therapist seems to dislike me and think i am not trying to follow his advice to get better or whatever . Sorry but it is really hard and it doesnt work and i am constantly dissociating which makes it even harder??????

Also I Have So Much School Stuff But Also So Much Mental Illness™ I Guess This Is The End, Guys .


----------



## deercafe (Jan 10, 2017)

i was late for therapy today and my therapist chewed me out but in a polite way which was so much meaner OTL


----------



## Peter (Jan 10, 2017)

Got earache off the coldddd


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 10, 2017)

are you actually kidding me? all i did was take the mousepad BACK, which was MINE to begin with. i did NOT touch the computer otherwise. but, of course you would assume and blame me. i'm so ****ing done with you.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 10, 2017)

First day back on campus and I'm ready to die


----------



## piske (Jan 10, 2017)

I've been coming home with a headache yesterday and today... I'm not sure if it's stress, or my glasses, or what but it sucks! ;A;


----------



## focus (Jan 10, 2017)

i just bought the sims 4 on impulse bc i saw it was on sale but i just realized i wont have time to play until after my finals kms


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

my netflix account was terminated today after i got a new tv at my dad's :'^( no more stranger things for me


----------



## KatRose (Jan 10, 2017)

I have headaches just about 24/7 and I'm 9000% done with it


----------



## piske (Jan 10, 2017)

Think I've made a mistake... I've been making too many of those lately


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 10, 2017)

What has our society become? Whenever I go to the movies it's common to have an experience where a parent is incredibly terrible and does not control their child. It IS half price movies today, but we went to see Sing in the evening and it's already been out awhile so I figured there wouldn't be little kids. Wrong. Crying baby fills the room at the beginning of the movie, but at least the parent had the decency to take them out of the theater. The real problem was this woman who let her child run rampant, climbing under seats and stomping around the theater. Took the child out once after a long ass time, came back, nothing changed. The child continued her bad behavior and the parent ignored her the rest of the movie. Thank you, for only caring about yourself.


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> What has our society become? Whenever I go to the movies it's common to have an experience where a parent is incredibly terrible and does not control their child. It IS half price movies today, but we went to see Sing in the evening and it's already been out awhile so I figured there wouldn't be little kids. Wrong. Crying baby fills the room at the beginning of the movie, but at least the parent had the decency to take them out of the theater. The real problem was this woman who let her child run rampant, climbing under seats and stomping around the theater. Took the child out once after a long ass time, came back, nothing changed. The child continued her bad behavior and the parent ignored her the rest of the movie. Thank you, for only caring about yourself.


Woooow I honestly hate that. When my siblings and I all went to see Captain America Civil War together there were these little 10-12 year olds WITHOUT ANY PARENTS. They were just giggling like little girls the entire time! Like honestly..........-__-


----------



## maekii (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm not cuteeeeee


----------



## KatRose (Jan 10, 2017)

I wish people would take me seriously irl. Like, I'm a good friend to you idiots so why can't anyone reciprocate? I just get screwed over constantly and I'm so tired of it


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2017)

I wanna get back to my dex but instead i'm too busy being glued to tbt god damn


----------



## kelpy (Jan 11, 2017)

dpasokdksa


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2017)

maekii said:


> I'm not cuteeeeee



sameeee

my "crush" idk made eye contact with me Idk how many times but i don't know how to interpret it


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2017)

Just finished watching Obama's farewell speech, I'm all sad now


----------



## seliph (Jan 11, 2017)

no one is selling fr treasure :K


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 11, 2017)

It's so frickin hot and it keeps raining for like 5 seconds


----------



## epoch (Jan 11, 2017)

jetlag


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 11, 2017)

When you ask if you're sig is too big after having it for a long time, get no reply, and then get it removed


----------



## piske (Jan 11, 2017)

My job. Seriously. Sometimes I just want to jump out the window... ;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 11, 2017)

last night i just hurt my neck and it has been a pain in the ass since i woke up rip


----------



## cIementine (Jan 11, 2017)

my right butt cheek really aches


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 12, 2017)

This ****ing ***** istg 

I sent my kpop photocard first class and around 2 months later it apparently hasn't arrived 
I messaged her a week ago trying to be nice saying "I'm sorry but I think it may have got lost in the post T-T"
//no reply even though I saw her retweeting the whole time 
Today I sent her another message: "unless you scammed me"

anD GUESS WHAT 
SHE REPLIED 10 MINUTES LATER
"No, it got lost, idk what happened :3" 


Hnnnn **** you I'll just buy a whole ****ing set for 6 quid one day 
They're fake but idrc about authenticity ;; 
Anyway **** you again


----------



## KatRose (Jan 12, 2017)

fun story: i wanna die


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm not good for anything


----------



## piske (Jan 12, 2017)

So much wrong... ;A;


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

upper back pain


----------



## piske (Jan 13, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> upper back pain



That sucks :< I have some killer lower back rn ;A;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 13, 2017)

NOISES OMFG
So today some machine near where I sit started making this squeaking type noise, like the kind of noise a car makes when it's suffering... idk how else to describe it but it started out of nowhere and then we have this slot machine near where I sit too that make these DUCK sounds and omg it's so annoying someone had it on BLAST and kept playing it over, and over, and over... and oml I want to die right meow.


----------



## Crash (Jan 13, 2017)

everything just keeps getting worse and worse, i swear to ****ing god.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 13, 2017)

I just missed the Weird Dolls 
I think I'd like to die


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 13, 2017)

I have a crush on this guy but let's be real, he hasn't had a crush on anyone ever before so who am I to like change his mind or something lmao I am so head over heels for him but I don't stand a chance lol pls let me rot in a corner bc idk how to get rid of feelings


----------



## Dim (Jan 13, 2017)

So like my brother goes away to visit his gf in Jersey with the car AGAIN, comes home and car is nearly out of gas, and says it's MY turn to fill up the gas! Like wtf I am not paying for all the gas that YOU'VE used! If I refused to pay up he's probably going to get mad and through a fit AGAIN! I honestly I just can't stand to live with this self centered ******* anymore. I just can't!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 13, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> I just missed the Weird Dolls
> I think I'd like to die



Same c: Killing myself isn't a bad idea


----------



## piichinu (Jan 13, 2017)

I thot I was gonna b late for my flight so I didn't stop at the store to buy food but I'm here now and it's delayed 22 minutes bye


----------



## boujee (Jan 13, 2017)

filing for financial aid but getting little money since I'm from a middle-income family


----------



## piichinu (Jan 13, 2017)

ANOTHER DELAY it really is Friday the 13th


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 13, 2017)

I just woke up and I'm groggy and sleepy and mom called and ended up shouting at me bc I forgot to water the plants yesterday and now I'm annoyed in general ughghgggh


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 13, 2017)

None of my AC:NL friends wants to notice me. (I just need attention...)


----------



## N a t (Jan 13, 2017)

I have to appeal to my college, so that I can be allowed to attend school this semester, even though i already paid and got my books. I was going to try and turn everything atound this semester, and they decided to take the semester from me. The only thing i'm terrified of is my parents finding out.


----------



## piske (Jan 13, 2017)

Being single sucks lol ;A;


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 13, 2017)

The practice essay I wrote sounds awful


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 13, 2017)

I want to stop feeling like this.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 14, 2017)

1 . cgl blogs reblogging my posts wtf 
2. transmedicalists lol


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 14, 2017)

why is it that when i'm offline, i manage to miss all the interesting threads, but when i'm online nothing interesting happens?


----------



## maekii (Jan 14, 2017)

I want to die.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

My friends are feuding over what app to use to chat on.


----------



## boujee (Jan 14, 2017)

tired w/ headaches


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 14, 2017)

I really hate when I try to post a message to someone on something and then it says an error occurred so of course I assume that it didn't send. I repeat and repeat and it still says error. Then I finally get it to send and a few minutes later it says I sent the message like a million times...


----------



## Dim (Jan 14, 2017)

I am literally having a panic attack right now. Please kill me I'm going insane rn I can't do this anymore!!! (((


----------



## Irelia (Jan 14, 2017)

can't...stop...listening to...undertale...*soundtrack*


----------



## Dim (Jan 14, 2017)

I can't ****ing calm down. I need to get some sleep but I just can't ****ing calm down. I feel like I'm about to throw up

- - - Post Merge - - -

fml ...just **** it all


----------



## piichinu (Jan 14, 2017)

We bought jp sweets at a shop today and I got the cutest mango jelly package and THE BAG GOT LOST BEFORE I COULD PHOTOGRAPH IT
also ate at a Japanese restaurant/sushi bar and on their menu the cream soda was super cute in its can so I ordered it BUT THE CAN WAS DIFFERENT AND IT WAST GOOD ENOUGH TO PHOTOGRAPH


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2017)

i hate this weather why can't it be COLD


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

I love the idea of a thread where things can just kind of be vented and thrown away, which is what I will be using this for. 


Spoiler:  



I go back to college soon due to the end of break and I have to leave my mother and younger sister in a precarious sistuation with my father and I'm worried that I'll be super distracted wondering if everything is OK when I really need to be focusing on internship stuff and getting into the Publishing program at my University.

I keep thinking I should take a semester off out of worry for the safety of my family, but I know that my sdcholarship wouldn't maintain if I did that and just everything is butt, yanno?


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

STUPID PAYPAL, WORK!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I hate that I overanalyze everything... just chill out, brain ;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 15, 2017)

xii said:


> i hate this weather why can't it be COLD



here its ****ing cold , take me to ur city plz


----------



## piske (Jan 15, 2017)

Damn, this night has been a roller coaster! ;A;


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 15, 2017)

I keep thinking the time is later than it actually is. Last night I though it was nearly 7pm so I started cooking dinner but it was like 5pm. Today I thought it was nearly 5pm but it was actually 4pm.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

I feel like f****** blasting music, getting f****** drunk and die later on from alcohol poisoning, email a crush and ask if he wants to get into bed with me, and then send out my last words on Youtube and call it a life.


----------



## Peter (Jan 15, 2017)

Got an exam tomorrow that I feel 100000% unprepared for, despite the fact I've been studying for weeks for it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

I feel kinda "blah" today.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Peter said:


> Got an exam tomorrow that I feel 100000% unprepared for, despite the fact I've been studying for weeks for it.



Aww I'm sure you'll do fine! I feel like that a lot so I understand how you feel. Just get a good rest and be ready and focused!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peter said:


> Got an exam tomorrow that I feel 100000% unprepared for, despite the fact I've been studying for weeks for it.



Aww I'm sure you'll do fine! I feel like that a lot so I understand how you feel. Just get a good rest and be ready and focused!


----------



## Zireael (Jan 15, 2017)

Why are my lecturers really **** at answering emails and phonecalls


----------



## piske (Jan 15, 2017)

Tfw you've been map resetting for HOURS... ;3;


----------



## boujee (Jan 15, 2017)

so a realism piece can take 2-3 days to be done but a sketch commision can take up to a month
like what


----------



## piske (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm seriously going to lose it over this map resetting lol


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Ghostelle said:


> I'm seriously going to lose it over this map resetting lol



Take a bath. Come back.

When I was crazy map resetting my judgment was clouded.


----------



## maekii (Jan 15, 2017)

I want to die again.


----------



## Dim (Jan 15, 2017)

I caught a cold and it's just starting to get worse. To top it off I have to work outside in cold weather for the next couple of days. Also, it might rain. fml


----------



## piske (Jan 15, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Take a bath. Come back.
> 
> When I was crazy map resetting my judgment was clouded.



I finally found one but now I'm so cranky lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I wish I had never sold the Sakura Egg I bought from the shop during Easter... I miss that thing ;A;


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

idk.. i had an amazing time tonight but i feel like making friends with these people is gonna be difficult


----------



## Laureline (Jan 16, 2017)

It's 2:36 am and I'm still not sleepy. Really bothering me cause no I sleep till noon.


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2017)

I can't stand having the cold. So annoying >.>


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

i'm so bad at describing stuff wtf


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Am I out of my head? Am I out of my mind? Side by side! It's complicated. When you nod your head yes, but you want to say no. No matter what you say. Scars on my body.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 16, 2017)

the 5s camera is terrible


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

I want a 2DS not a 3DS with it's wobbly azz hinged thingy majober.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

I really want to watch the Netflix's "The Little Prince" for its awesome reviews, but whenever I even turn on Netflix I end up binging Bob's Burgers again and again because I'm trash and I wanna know what's wrong with me.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Bob's Burgers is addictive. I had to find an even-more addicting show to balance it off.

That logic makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> Bob's Burgers is addictive. I had to find an even-more addicting show to balance it off.
> 
> That logic makes no sense whatsoever.



I'm basically Gene and Tina in one person so there's no helping it.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> I'm basically Gene and Tina in one person so there's no helping it.



So you're Tene?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

UGHHHH why do i feel bad for him.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> UGHHHH why do i feel bad for him.



Who do you feel bad for?


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2017)

I think my cold medicine may be making me more agitated and anxious because everytime I take it I freak out.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 16, 2017)

The back office and behind the desk has this lingering onion smell, it's really rank and it wont go away I keep trying to smell myself to counter it but it's really strong. =[

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> I really want to watch the Netflix's "The Little Prince" for its awesome reviews, but whenever I even turn on Netflix I end up binging Bob's Burgers again and again because I'm trash and I wanna know what's wrong with me.



Me, except with Futurama.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 16, 2017)

_why_ do you keep getting offline the moment i say hi to you???? If you're mad at me just tell me what i did!!!!!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

I can't marry Troye Sivan.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 16, 2017)

My weight, appearance.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

I've seen "What Do You Look Like?". Let me just tell you as a fact that you are not the ugly. I'm not saying you're beautiful. You have to define yourself. You're not fat, btw. If anyone is, it's me.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 16, 2017)

Break ends tomorrow and I start the first day of the next semester. Still have no idea how my online class works.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

i hate discord so much. it's so stupid like.. people just go to diff channels constantly, they never stop moving. like OK?? and people don't even say bye when they leave. it pisses me off so much


----------



## cIementine (Jan 16, 2017)

mocks for the next few weeks and i have biology AND maths tomorrow and it's stressing me out having to revise for the two smh


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 16, 2017)

I've got bedbugs biting my feet for the past nights aaa wth
Also urgh I super hate myself on crushing on this guy who's not into romance or anything but is attractive enough to have girls try and be his first one, I hate how close I got to him but I'm literally nothing compared to said other attracted girls hhhh I hate how I'm still hoping even though I don't want to anymore bc it's hurting me more than it should and I'm starting to overthink & self-loathe again


----------



## piske (Jan 16, 2017)

Feeling really antsy... ;3;


----------



## N a t (Jan 16, 2017)

I bought a cute sweater on clearance, and it fits well, however my body looks awful in it. Damn chub... I'm still dieting, but I can't lose weight fast enough, and still be healthy, according to my dieting app. I really wanted to wear the sweater tomorrow, but it'll have to wait I guess


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 16, 2017)

Grah, I have to go back to school tomorrow.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

good god


----------



## Irish9474 (Jan 16, 2017)

my boyfriend.... -_-


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

i want my old iconic tumblr url back


----------



## piske (Jan 16, 2017)

Feeling bummed for no reason... ;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 16, 2017)

i really want to do a tumblr account but idek if that would be good


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

you act like an entirely new person around your friends it's ****ing sick honestly like you're not even the same human being .... lol


----------



## Dim (Jan 17, 2017)

forever alone


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 17, 2017)

evwrything sucks and i want to kms and school ends in 3 hrs lmao me ded


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 17, 2017)

Time for school...yay...kill me...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 17, 2017)

today first day in my new university...yay...


----------



## piichinu (Jan 17, 2017)

IM TRAPPED IN AN H&M STORE PLZ SEND HELP

- - - Post Merge - - -

What do I dooooo holy ****


----------



## lotsofcrossing (Jan 17, 2017)

i've had a cold for the past 3 days, i just want to remember what it's like to not be sneezing and coughing and dying x_x


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 17, 2017)

Kind of nervous about my new classes this semester. I really just want to get today and Thursday over with, then I'll be free this weekend. I really like it when my professors make the first week nice and fluffy. Hopefully that's what they'll do this week.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 17, 2017)

My thread got close when it was for everyone :/ I just put it in Spanish because it's one of the few Spanish a lot of people know


----------



## Dim (Jan 17, 2017)

lotsofcrossing said:


> i've had a cold for the past 3 days, i just want to remember what it's like to not be sneezing and coughing and dying x_x


Saaaaaame! Dx


----------



## Seashell (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm just a bit tired, I suppose. School's being a pest.


----------



## YasAteSatan (Jan 17, 2017)

Trying to think of what's bothering me xD


----------



## Haskell (Jan 17, 2017)

my parents don't ****ing care about my friends ****ty ****ing suicide that I found out about through her brother

fml kms im going to overdose tonight xoxo


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 17, 2017)

parents please let me play splatoon


----------



## piske (Jan 17, 2017)

Letting my worries get to me... ;3;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 17, 2017)

Great... stomaache....

I'm also having a love problem that I wish I could tell it to someone here because here they tell me what I can do but won't care if I actually do it... but don't knowm.. -sigh- 


Also gotta wake up early but thanks to stomachache I can't sleep


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 17, 2017)

i'm exhausted as usual but even more so today. not just physically but mentally. and i have like 20 things to make up from last week.


----------



## Peter (Jan 18, 2017)

Got one single day to study 21 lectures worth of developmental neurobiology that I haven't had time to look over yet...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 18, 2017)

i do want splatoon2 its a cool game and love everything especially that they are bringing old weapon back plus that new weapon look so cool

but..... i really dont like the idea i really hate the idea on having to pay online matches... like wtf no nintendo just no

so i really dont know if to get splatoon 2 maybe i will but then it collect dust i dont want to pay... and there are other game i want... blah i shouldnt think about these i wont get the swtich to next year... so yeah :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2017)

Oh gosh, I hope my mom won't get fired....


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 18, 2017)

i can't seem to settle on a background. i keep changing it and thinking "okay, i like it like this..." but then i'll just change it again the next day or even the same day!


----------



## N a t (Jan 18, 2017)

Today, I spent over 4 hours working on math. Did pretty well, but couldn't complete three topics. I feel incompetent. Tomorrow, I have a basic English class at 10, considering my friend already took the same class and told me it was absolute hell, I'm not pleased at all. Yes. Let me pay you, to teach me things I likely already know, just so you can make me feel like crap because your grading system is more critical than Gordon Ramsey. SO I CAN ACTUALLY PAY FOR THE EDUCATION THAT I WANT AND NEED. Pre-Requisite courses are bull.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 18, 2017)

My one class is making me so angry. We have our book online and we have these Quick Checks during our readings that are each 5 questions. Every time I do one I get a 5/10 even though I know my answers are right. I even looked for like an arrow or something to see if there was another page of 5 questions I'm missing. There wasn't. I'm also supposed to get unlimited attempts, but I only got 2. I really wanted to get that over with today... Now I have to talk to my professor about it tomorrow.


----------



## piske (Jan 18, 2017)

Think I'm getting sick... my throat has been sore all day ;A;


----------



## smolfriskeh (Jan 19, 2017)

Why do people pick on the autistic kid?
She isn't stupid or anything, she's smarter than the bullies.
Most of the people who pick on her where friends with her until they found out she had autism.
It's not like they found out she had it because she went on a angry rampage because of her autism... It was more like:
"So, everyone's been quiet for a while. Uh, I'm gonna try and start a conversation... Autistic people, what do you think of them?"
"I'm autistic."
*everyone (except me, the person with autism, and a few other people) start freaking out like if satan just broke into the room and summoned an army of satan's and jesus' to genocide babies*

(no offense)
(also I'm not the bully)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 19, 2017)

looooollll i really don't need to have a mental breakdown today. i really don't, considering i have 10 quizzes/tests to make up tomorrow and i need to do a ton of homework and study ASAP. i don't even know how i'm going to get through the next week honestly, lol. lmfaooo i hate my guts why am i alive honestly?? i don't even enjoy living half the time. because everything that happens is a huge problem and i'm just a **** up in general. i'm so tired of feeling worthless and a burden and i'm tired of opening up to people only for them to turn on me, and it makes my relationship with them awkward. i'm just so tired of my life, i want to get out of here. i really just wish i would die already. i hate myself more than i hate anyone else


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2017)

There's a tornado warning in my area.


----------



## piske (Jan 19, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> There's a tornado warning in my area.



Oh, no! D: Be safe!


----------



## Locket (Jan 19, 2017)

my bells are now at a whopping -727 bells.

im so rich. can't believe it.


----------



## piske (Jan 19, 2017)

So much anxiety... ;A;


----------



## Licorice (Jan 19, 2017)

THE LACK OF JOBS IN MY AREA AH


----------



## N a t (Jan 19, 2017)

I finally got a call, from one of many places I applied at for a job, but I missed that call. I tried calling back several times and left a message. Nothing. It was a one time chance, and I missed it...

Also, I don't think I'll get lucky, but there are quite a few cute guys in my classes, and if any of them are single I would die for one to approach me. I really think if I meet a new guy, I'll get over 'him' much more easily and sooner!


----------



## chapstick (Jan 19, 2017)

okay so im an oboist and there are 4 oboes in my band, there's me, my friend ashleigh (who sits next to me) and then 2 other boys, we'll call them "a" and "c". a and c always make trouble, and are frankly not very good at the oboe. tomorrow my band director isn't going to be there and i have to sit between them. it will be absolute torture for 50 minutes


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 20, 2017)

Haha, wow, if that's what you call caring I'd hate to see what not caring is!

I mean, I don't even know why I bother telling you my problems anymore. All I ask for is some godd*** empathy for another human being in pain, but clearly even that is too hard for you!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

One of my cousins passed away at 12:30 this morning.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 20, 2017)

Locket said:


> my bells are now at a whopping -727 bells.
> 
> im so rich. can't believe it.



hope you can pay off that debt soon ;;


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 20, 2017)

I had a dream eun and gyro stole my kpop photocards 
lmao

I'd only just recieved them and when I went to look for them, they were gone. I found them on their table but they pretended they owned them lmaoo 
I asked for them back but they gave me some crappy ones with just like...words on it? And no photo of the member? Idk haha but I felt too awkward to just confront them 

Overall, rather traumatising 

I think I had this dream because I got scammed recently
So upset T____T these PCs are so expensive


----------



## kelpy (Jan 20, 2017)

feeling like a weirdo, delusional and im kinda sick to my stomach right now
like I'm actually stressing myself out over something that's not worth it, so bad, my stomach hurts
smart!!


----------



## Soigne (Jan 20, 2017)

I feel really inadequate in some of my classes lol


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 20, 2017)

im sick


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 21, 2017)

Half my co-workers have the flu right now so I've been like "please don't let me get the flu, please don't let me get the flu" and abusing the hand sanitizer, well I went home this morning, ate something and then went to bed, popped up at 11 and ran to the bathroom just in time to spray chunks all over my counter and sink... Too bad literally nobody would be able to cover for me so I can into work anyways! WOO!


----------



## KatRose (Jan 21, 2017)

I AM SO FRUSTRATeD WITH PLAYING GUITAR RN.

but i guess this is what i get for never practicing and not playing for like 2 months lmao whoops.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 21, 2017)

None of my friends play the video games I play lol, it's a bit sad


----------



## 1milk (Jan 21, 2017)

its way too noisy for 10pm


----------



## piske (Jan 21, 2017)

My sore throat got so much worse I could barely sleep last night from the pain. Have to go to the doc this morning and see what's up but I have to cancel some plans I was really looking forward to and it's bumming me out ;-;


----------



## baileyanne94 (Jan 21, 2017)

I swear I hate Texas.
I just turned the AC on. In January.
The car was hot from being in the sun, people at 7-11 were getting Slurpees, and it's around 80F.

Any semblance of winter anymore comes from cold fronts.
...And my in-laws ask why we want to move (my husband and I are planning to move to Seattle this year), try to say that it's worth it to stay and there's a lot to see (eh...);
No. This weather is just unacceptable on top of everything else.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 21, 2017)

why do i keep procrastinating so much????


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 21, 2017)

lol I hate the fact that I left my 3ds charger in my dorm; I can't connect to the wifi in the dorm bc it's stupid so all ACNL transactions have to be done while I'm at home for the weekend lol. and guess what!! I'm at home but left my charger ha ha ha


----------



## piske (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm so bored but I also don't feel like doing anything...


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 21, 2017)

my 3ds back has like space in between and it slightly bothers me XD


----------



## mayorhoneybun_ (Jan 21, 2017)

Mitzi wants to move out of my town in a week and she hasn't come to me with second thoughts so I think she's actually going to go ;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 21, 2017)

i swear sometimes you make me feel like if you dont like me anymore and try to avoid me


----------



## piske (Jan 21, 2017)

Seriously, why do I even try? I'm so tired of this... ;-;


----------



## maekii (Jan 21, 2017)

"Squirm away stupid girl, go and die now in the drain."


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2017)

Homework.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

Well, I went to my cousin's funeral today, which was saddening in itself, even if we weren't close.
However, that's not all that's bothering me. I decided to watch a bit of Legends on Netflix with my parents earlier, and the suicides I was seeing were just making me sick as I just find it too close to him... A former "friend" I had IRL for about three and a half years has threatened to commit suicide himself many times since 2013, and he was around me a lot during this past marching band season from July to October, and he made a very high-profile suicide threat in September (which, oddly enough, was on my mom's birthday), but soon after that, he began joking about suicide as if it's basically no big deal, and says now if he does do it, basically he's just "pulling a Kurt". Literally, hearing that makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 22, 2017)

cut cut cut cut cut cut cut cut


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 22, 2017)

baileyanne94 said:


> I swear I hate Texas.
> I just turned the AC on. In January.
> The car was hot from being in the sun, people at 7-11 were getting Slurpees, and it's around 80F.
> 
> ...



It wasn't that hot wherever I live, and now the cold is hitting us again (yes, this is Texas).


----------



## Aquari (Jan 22, 2017)

i cant seem to get my nails right good thing i put a glue base layer so i can just peel them off


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 22, 2017)

I was going somewhere to buy the zebra butterfly but now I can't


----------



## namiieco (Jan 22, 2017)

I feel like my input is always ignored


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 22, 2017)

i don't really care what she thinks of what i say and i don't care about her so


----------



## piske (Jan 22, 2017)

Feeling conflicted... also, feeling completely out of it, I do not like this feeling...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2017)

Ugh, have to do homework :/


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 22, 2017)

Splatoon why so hard on Sunday night


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 22, 2017)

I TRIED TO DO A GODDAMN CAKE IN A MUG AND I FORGOT THE FLOUR :'D


----------



## hestu (Jan 23, 2017)

Spoiler



had to request that facebook take down my deceased dad's page, now i'm sad that it's gone but i don't think i could handle the posts on his birthday next sunday


----------



## Aquari (Jan 23, 2017)

i want poochy's & yoshi's wooly world but i dont think i'll have enough money for it!


----------



## 1milk (Jan 23, 2017)

ughh its exactly one week left until summer break ends and i have lost no weight i have gained tonnes and im gonna be the next snorlax


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 23, 2017)

lmao it's funny how people are shipping me and this guy bc we keep on hanging out, but tbh we hang out mostly to talk about his close friend who's actually my crush
I mean I'm not bothered w/ people shipping us I guess, I _am_ pretty bothered w/ my crush now thinking me and the guy have a thing omg


----------



## piske (Jan 23, 2017)

I can't win, I just cannot win... ;-;


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 23, 2017)

but y


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 23, 2017)

I can't take these political posts anymore. It drives me nuts I can't say anything either because my generation likes to rip apart the people that have the "minority" view.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2017)

Homework again...


----------



## 1milk (Jan 24, 2017)

sigh its way too hot but the air conditioner is broken


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 24, 2017)

I just wanna sleeeeeep... uggghhhh whyyyy

update; fml fml fml fml fml fml fml


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 24, 2017)

idk what is going to happen now but i was taken out of school again and will have to meet a doctor tomorrow and idk what is going to come out of it but i feel rly Bad


----------



## seliph (Jan 24, 2017)

it's ****ING COLD


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 24, 2017)

Why do I keep waking up at sometime at 3 in the morning. This morning it was 3:33.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Jan 24, 2017)

My anxiety has been so bad today...I have myself convinced a lot of the time that this is something silly that I need to get over but when it's bad, I really see that it's a problem (again)...

I guess I can be a little glad that I've gotten a bit better about handling it and avoiding issues, but a lot of that just comes from having myself be alone... (I don't normally vent on the internet but I was already here so...)


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2017)

im running out of patience


----------



## Locket (Jan 25, 2017)

when theres waist deep snow outside and the roads are cleaner then the sidewalks...

have you people even heard of a SHOVEL or maybe even a SNOWBLOWER? its freaking utah man its gonna snow.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 25, 2017)

idk if it is just going to b that doctor or if my therapist will b here too?? and im Really stressedout gshos h darn  ,, dood


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 25, 2017)

So we have this upcoming event, and I volunteered to be the publicity head bc I had no other work to do but the event heads ended up taking someone else as publicity head (even though this person was already hella busy with other work); in someone's own terms, "they were in denial" that I wanted to be publicity head

Hahaha ah feels great to not be wanted  I just kinda suck in general


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 25, 2017)

Math -.-


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 25, 2017)

My future might be ruined if I don't get to talk to people out in the real world. I've been staying at home 24/7.


----------



## kelpy (Jan 25, 2017)

im a bad person but i try so hard to not be


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 25, 2017)

ZebraQueen said:


> Math -.-



I'm actually good at math. I'm willingly to help if you need it.

I changed my major to math last year BTW.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 25, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm actually good at math. I'm willingly to help if you need it.
> 
> I changed my major to math last year BTW.


Nah Its all good I'm actually very good in math
It's just for the last 3 years math has drowned me with so much
so it's just I need break -.- but can't escape it


But nah don't worry this is basic and plus I have A in the class of math


----------



## Bcat (Jan 25, 2017)

my arms feel like jelly and all i want in this world is a ham sandwich


----------



## Soigne (Jan 25, 2017)

Anxiety will be my downfall.


----------



## Koden (Jan 25, 2017)

rev up those engines boys, the sad train is in town. choo choo


----------



## Locket (Jan 25, 2017)

mah c+ in math

also i found out that my crushes parents are divorced and its honestly changed my perspective on him (i still like him)


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 26, 2017)

MY SUITEMATES ARE BEING LOUD AF AND IT'S QUIET HOURS IN THE DORM SO I BETTER NOT GET FINED FOR THEM.

Like, I can hear every single word of their convo. It's not just a loud, garbled mess, it's like I'm basically next to them and in the convo as well.


----------



## Dim (Jan 26, 2017)

I've been feeling good for once so can you not start any drama, sis? I don't wanna deal with it right now.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 26, 2017)

I hope he's ok.......I'm so worried


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 26, 2017)

Today has been so chill it's boring


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2017)

my window is open, my room is now vulnerable to bugs. but its winter and i have many spray weapons so i think i'll be fine, it'll be a completely different story in the summer though...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2017)

My family can be so annoying sometimes...

And why did my English teacher made the class grade that...I kinda wished that she graded it on her own, since I sorta wrote some personal stuff in there.


----------



## Irelia (Jan 27, 2017)

Shaggy and Scooby always run away side by side when fleeing in terror from a monster. If a great dane's running speed is 30-40 mph, that means that shaggy can run at the same speed. This means that Shaggy is the fastest human alive, beating Usain Bolt's top speed of 27 mph.


----------



## moonford (Jan 27, 2017)

People like George Bush despite the fact that he killed 1 million innocent people which was unnecessary.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 27, 2017)

A lot of things.


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 27, 2017)

Peer pressure ....


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 27, 2017)

Recovering from a severe migraine and lack of sleep.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 27, 2017)

Lack of acknowledgement of the Holocaust in my family.


----------



## forestyne (Jan 27, 2017)

I bless my cat and other people's animals when they sneeze but I give humans dirty looks when they sneeze.


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2017)

my friend told off my crush by telling him how he hurt me by saying he never liked me, how he gave me "depression", how all he did was use me for answers when he really didn't do that except the first thing. she started making him feel really bad and he said sorry to me. then when 7th period rolled around he walked with me and i told him _i_ was sorry for making him feel bad and for what my friend said. he said "no, i should be sorry." i told him i felt stupid for crying in front of him and making a big deal and he said "i should feel stupid after what i did to you" basically what my friend did was make him realize what he had done wrong to me but i still feel really bad that my friend told him off. i texted him earlier but i didn't want to bring up the subject since we had a good conversation. if he texts me tomorrow i'll _probably (?)_ bring it up but idk since he's with friends and i don't want him to get really depressed when he's there having a good time


----------



## Locket (Jan 28, 2017)

my period came

in school

;-;


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 28, 2017)

okay so... i officially despise kayleigh? this ***** dont even know me. no one knows how i roll when i talk to tim. because i can call tim a donkey and just be joking but she just had to say 'xd this *****!!!' um listen up ***** i don't even know you and you don't know me either, **** you??? 

i really can't stand everything right now i'm so annoyed.

all of the people whose names start with k's on this discord are so ****ing annoying. actually never ****ing mind, EVERYONE on this discord is annoying.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 28, 2017)

Is everyone emo yet


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 28, 2017)

why do u always do that **** s t o P


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 28, 2017)

I really wish I didn't lack motivation, there is so much I really need to get done but I'm just so lazy when I get home from work, I really need to like make a schedule for myself or something so I can force myself to do things...


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 28, 2017)

That I've been really forgetful. I need to start keeping a journal and using it everyday, religiously.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 28, 2017)

tonight was unsatisfying


----------



## unravel (Jan 28, 2017)

Jan 27, 2017 around 6-7 pm


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 28, 2017)

I wanna get out here so bad IL prefer to stay in the car


----------



## Rasha (Jan 28, 2017)

I smell like dog piss but I really don't want to get up and get my **** cleaned because it's 3 am and I'm on curling my bed and it's cold #firstworldproblems


----------



## hamster (Jan 29, 2017)

the electric has just ran out and i don't have money to pay it, haha


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 29, 2017)

Great. I might not be able to play on my 3DS until the Summer. My mom took it away, just 'cause I'll have more homework since it's the second semester of school...


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 29, 2017)

Feeling severely nervous, having both my top wisdom teeth removed tomorrow morning.

I mean, I don't mind needles going into my gums for numbness, that's fine, but I hate the drills that they use so much ;_;


----------



## Aquari (Jan 29, 2017)

i really dont want to wait until friday, im trying so hard not to watch gameplay of it, its all i can think about


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 29, 2017)

How could this go horribly wrong with this video?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 29, 2017)

It's exams week :'(


----------



## hestu (Jan 29, 2017)

Today would have been my dad's 45th birthday and my jerk of an uncle just found out that I had my dad's Facebook page taken down (bc I don't want to be reminded that my dad is dead all the time??) and now my uncle is posting passive aggressive things about me online; I can't decide whether I wanna start something and shut him down or just delete him


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 29, 2017)

laundry hah


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 30, 2017)

Worrying about my mom. She doesn't take care of herself and I can't convince her to either.


----------



## Koden (Jan 30, 2017)

I heard about "not dating stoners" before but gave this guy a chance and now all the bad characteristics are starting to shine through. Still unsure about what to do or say, really


----------



## forestyne (Jan 30, 2017)

I accidentally texted an ex best-friend when trying to text my new best friend with the same first name as her.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 30, 2017)

Woke up with a scratchy throat figured it was just cause I didn't drink enough water but after getting out of bed and getting ready for work I realized through many sneezes and a leaky nose that I in fact, caught the crud that's been going around my work... SO MEAN. It's my Friday today, and I get to spend my days off sick. Woo...


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 30, 2017)

Koden said:


> I heard about "not dating stoners" before but gave this guy a chance and now all the bad characteristics are starting to shine through. Still unsure about what to do or say, really


 Just be blunt and tell him how you feel. Break it off before it gets worse. But really, what's the worst he could do?


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I accidentally texted an ex best-friend when trying to text my new best friend with the same first name as her.



Yikes....That's really awkward.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 30, 2017)

Hyoshido said:


> Feeling severely nervous, having both my top wisdom teeth removed tomorrow morning.
> 
> I mean, I don't mind needles going into my gums for numbness, that's fine, but I hate the drills that they use so much ;_;


I expected it to go worse than I thought it'd be, Dentist did a really good job and no drills were used \o/


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 30, 2017)

Having nobody to Pictochat with...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 30, 2017)

if you know i have paranoia don't dismiss it just ****ing reassure me..


----------



## Koden (Jan 30, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> Just be blunt and tell him how you feel. Break it off before it gets worse. But really, what's the worst he could do?



ok idk if that "be blunt" was intentional but it made me laugh so thank you!


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 30, 2017)

Koden said:


> ok idk if that "be blunt" was intentional but it made me laugh so thank you!



Huh, I know I used that word correctly 
_3. (of people, manner of speaking, etc) lacking refinement or subtlety; straightforward and uncomplicated_
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/blunt


----------



## Koden (Jan 30, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> Huh, I know I used that word correctly
> _3. (of people, manner of speaking, etc) lacking refinement or subtlety; straightforward and uncomplicated_
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/blunt



no no no not that! i dont know if you read my post all the way, but hes a stoner. pardon me


----------



## forestyne (Jan 30, 2017)

I got an electric shock from my lip piercing and now my entire face hurts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> Yikes....That's really awkward.



I know... I didn't have the heart to tell her so we had a long conversation and I felt really guilty the entire time x.x if she found out she would hate me even more, though.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 30, 2017)

Procrastination...really need to get this presentation done, for Pete's sake. It'll be considered late in an two hours and fifteen minutes. Wait, make that fourteen. Crap, I gotta stop wasting time!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm procrastinating playing Animal Crossing. Who tf does that? .-.


----------



## Dim (Jan 31, 2017)

Honestly at this point in my life I've lost all motivation. Everyday I feel like a human piece of **** and I'm sick of it. All I do is hold everyone back. I just don't want to exist anymore.


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

I really need to eat but I don't want to bother my boyfriend to bring me food ??


----------



## kelpy (Jan 31, 2017)

anxious and i have a cold and i'm really out of it :/


----------



## Dim (Jan 31, 2017)

Took a nap and now I somehow feel even worse than before x(


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

CANT FIND A MOVIE


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 31, 2017)

Got heavy wind with some rain while cycling.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2017)

that feel when you finally found your long lost drawing stylus and you want to start drawing again but youre not confident in your abilities anymore, (also love how i say "abilities" like i even have any lol)


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm in a depressive episode again. I just feel like the life has been sucked right out of me.


----------



## Peter (Jan 31, 2017)

can't sleep even though I've been tired all day


----------



## Dim (Jan 31, 2017)

Still feel like ****!


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

ah! i have two lymph nodes that have swelled under my jaw! theyre insanely painful


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 31, 2017)

The TBT political threads are an eyesore to read.


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Feb 1, 2017)

I found out personal and private things about my friend that I shouldnt have known and I feel so terrible and awful and Im gonna cry and in retrospect, I probably said horribly insensitive things a few years back


----------



## Loriii (Feb 1, 2017)

I can't stop eating this homemade caramel custard dessert until they're gone xD


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

i wish some of my friends and loved ones could see the things i do to go out of my way for them, lately i just wish i could be appreciated by them more


----------



## moonford (Feb 1, 2017)

I need those gosh damn apples.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nostalgibra said:


> I'm in a depressive episode again. I just feel like the life has been sucked right out of me.



I hope things get better. <3 c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 1, 2017)

I got in my second exam 70/100
I'm so sad
Especially because I could get 80 if I dint change one answer to another


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 1, 2017)

ehy did i rip off that small puece of skin under my eye... it looks so bad now bc it is red .. tho i guess im lucky that i wont be leaving my house a lot


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2017)

I can't even ****ing sleep. My body feels so cold, my stomach keeps getting upset, and my nose keeps bleeding like a mf. I hate this. I just want to feel better already :[


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2017)

My captain gave me advice, I know he was trying to help but it only made my day feel ****tier


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 1, 2017)

Dentist appointment eeearrrrlllyyyy in the morning...and it's for a bad cavity so I have no idea if it's going to be traumatic ;-;


----------



## Soigne (Feb 1, 2017)

My skin is getting worse by the week and idk what to do about it anymore. Also I still want to drop out of college


----------



## Daisy0717 (Feb 1, 2017)

Roh said:


> My skin is getting worse by the week and idk what to do about it anymore. Also I still want to drop out of college



Don't pick! I don't know if you do or not but I've found that my skin gets drastically better when I don't pop or rub anything! Huge white head are okay to lightly push against after a hot shower but if they don't pop with a little force then leave them alone. Also, see a derm if you can afford it, or research online for acne meds you can try. My acne has gotten really bad the past few months and I found out it was because of a new sleep medication I'm taking. It left behind scarring so I'm really sad but I'm going to try a chemical peel. You can try one of those if your face isn't dry.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I haven't played my DS in months because I took it to school and some people took it out of my hands and scratched it up. It's the rare Happy Home Designer white one and I'm just sick to death about it. I hate having such bad OCD and I wish I had the courage to tell people to effoff when they get near my stuff.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 1, 2017)

***** you dont know how much i love when i talk to you you disconnect asap. Like this topic is nothing really to care right?  **** you

Also gotta love how PKHEX need 4.6 net framework but i need Windows 7 Service Pack 1 to update to that but W7 Auto-updates is being a ***** and it doesn't installs.


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2017)

Cold has gotten worse and now I have a fever. Broke a few blood vessels from blowing too hard.mNose has been bleeding like a ***** for hours. Just swallowed tons of my own blood. Feeling light headed af. And to add insult to injury my entire household doesn't give af they are being the biggest *******s ever. 2017 has been ****ing **** for me, but this is my worst night yet -____-

- - - Post Merge - - -

I swallowed way too much blood during my last couple of nose bleeds and now I am scared something may happen. ;(


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 2, 2017)

People can be just so judgmental and cruel sometimes.


----------



## Koden (Feb 2, 2017)

my lymph nodes keep swelling more, i cant even eat my ice cream! thats torture


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 2, 2017)

Nox said:


> Cold has gotten worse and now I have a fever. Broke a few blood vessels from blowing too hard.mNose has been bleeding like a ***** for hours. Just swallowed tons of my own blood. Feeling light headed af. And to add insult to injury my entire household doesn't give af they are being the biggest *******s ever. 2017 has been ****ing **** for me, but this is my worst night yet -____-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I swallowed way too much blood during my last couple of nose bleeds and now I am scared something may happen. ;(


Ah, I hate nose bleeds! I wouldn't recommend trying to hold the blood in, what I do is roll up a small piece of tissue and stick it in the nostril that's bleeding and wait it out. Hope you feel better :>


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 2, 2017)

I can't seem to get over my cold, and not only is it giving me breathing issues, but now my nose is raw from blowing/wiping it too much. It hurts to blow my nose now, as if the sneezing and general congestion wasn't bad enough.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 2, 2017)

I see a card pack. .. don't have money
Ask my mom. ... it a for little kids 
 just wanted 1


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 2, 2017)

My tummy. I ate too much. In fact, I'm still eating. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZebraQueen said:


> I see a card pack. .. don't have money
> Ask my mom. ... it a for little kids
> just wanted 1



Aw. That's too bad.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 2, 2017)

I can't get a boyfriend.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 2, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I can't get a boyfriend.



Maybe you're too picky? You'll find one before you know it.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 2, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> My tummy. I ate too much. In fact, I'm still eating.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yes it is why because it's the first time I sewn a card pack where I live   and I got shut I only have 1 card and is when I bought happy home designer in gamestop but gamestop left Puerto Rico


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 2, 2017)

ZebraQueen said:


> Yes it is why because it's the first time I sewn a card pack where I live   and I got shut I only have 1 card and is when I bought happy home designer in gamestop but gamestop left Puerto Rico



I've never seen any cards where I live (I live in a very small town). Which one do you have?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 2, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> I've never seen any cards where I live (I live in a very small town). Which one do you have?


Well where I saw them is a place of the USA which I'd a military base but they do have other services anyway it was in the shopping of their where I saw them
But there was series 1 and 1 pack of series 2 and like 3 or 4 of series 4 for 6$

But sadly my mom that ink video games and especially those cards are for little kids when she know there grown men's and women's who make games and play games for living -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -

And the only card I have its Sable


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 2, 2017)

ZebraQueen said:


> Well where I saw them is a place of the USA which I'd a military base but they do have other services anyway it was in the shopping of their where I saw them
> But there was series 1 and 1 pack of series 2 and like 3 or 4 of series 4 for 6$
> 
> But sadly my mom that ink video games and especially those cards are for little kids when she know there grown men's and women's who make games and play games for living -.-
> ...



Yes, moms are like that sometimes. :/


----------



## smolfriskeh (Feb 2, 2017)

Watching a video of myself doing things when I didn't know I was being recorded is really weird...
Like I'm seeing myself but not from my eyes or a mirror.


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 2, 2017)

I WAS EATING A BURRITO AND WITHOUT REALIZING I ALMOST ATE THE TIN FOIL WRAPPED AROUND IT WHEN I TOOK A BITE CLOSE TO THE EDGE I AM SO EMBARRASSED


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 2, 2017)

Ugh, I have biology homework because my fellow classmates were being disrespectful and were on their phones while the teacher was talking.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 2, 2017)

No one want to squid party in splatoon


----------



## seliph (Feb 2, 2017)

I need to stay awake today and my only methods are TBT and tumblr please end me


----------



## brownboy102 (Feb 2, 2017)

No clue what I did but since 1:10PM my neck has been hurting like a *****. I can't move my head right very far or up and Jesus Christ it hurts like hell


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2017)

How am I supposed to get better when my job requires me to do labor outside in the cold for 5-6 hours?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 2, 2017)

Somehow Trump got Melania as a wife. .-.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2017)

THERES THIS 1 GUY ON CERTAIN NINTENDO HACKING FORUMS THAT PMED ABOUT SOMETHING AND I REALLY REALLY _*REALLY , R E A L L Y*_ WANNA BE HIS FRIEND BUT IM TOO SHY AND IM SCARED I MIGHT **** UP IN THE PROCESS AHHH


WhY iM sO sHy?


----------



## Limon (Feb 3, 2017)

Fire Emblem Heroes keeps crashing on me.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 3, 2017)

rip my thread ):

- - - Post Merge - - -

after seeing what happened ... nvm...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 3, 2017)

Dying rn, I was complaining like a week ago about these machines in the casino that quack loudly, everyone complained about them, so they changed it... but now it is literally no better. No instead of quacking it is some dude saying "HAHA!" like he's doing a karate move or something, like it's not like a laugh and omfg it's still soooooo annoying. No better than the ducks.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 3, 2017)

I am sooo tireeeeeeddddd. and I don't wanna eat my dumb gross lunch.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 3, 2017)

My god he brought you a mariachi flowers and tons of balloon
How can that girl said no
I wasn't that girl and I would  even say no


----------



## Dim (Feb 3, 2017)

I took off work and slept the day away yet my damn cold still isn't going away. My dad got sick and ended up throwing up before he left and he was unable to take off. I just want it to stop already. :[


----------



## labradude (Feb 3, 2017)

robin - ___ -


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 3, 2017)

Slippery slopes.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 3, 2017)

Nox said:


> I took off work and slept the day away yet my damn cold still isn't going away. My dad got sick and ended up throwing up before he left and he was unable to take off. I just want it to stop already. :[



Blame winter.

Winter , we hate you , nobody likes you and Summer is better than you


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2017)

My dad lost his job today. Now this means that both of my parents are unemployed, as my mom hasn't had a job since August 2014.


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Feb 3, 2017)

I found something in my sister's bag, it wasn't food...

and now a bottle of hydrogen peroxide is my new friend


----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2017)

Well I feel better than I did a couple of days ago. Still, I'm afraid I may get worse again when I work again. Might as well try and stay as warm as I can I guess. :x


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 4, 2017)

I picked a pimple i had in my nose and now its bleeding horribly rip why im so dumb


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 4, 2017)

My boyfriend's job, I wish they'd actually care about their employees at all but they really don't I really hope he'll be able to take the mini-stay-cation with me within the next few months, even though he wont get paid for it.


----------



## boujee (Feb 4, 2017)

my boobs hurt


----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2017)

so many useless threads


----------



## Haskell (Feb 4, 2017)

liberals are bothering me


----------



## Locket (Feb 4, 2017)

i really want to wear sneakers but the snow and ice is melting.

all two feet and its super wet outside rn


----------



## milkyi (Feb 4, 2017)

aHAAA I'M A HORRIBLE GIRLFRIENDDDDDDDDD


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2017)

I can't come up with a good villain....


----------



## Haskell (Feb 4, 2017)

Trump doesn't care about his approval rating.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 4, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Trump doesn't care about his approval rating.



Do you think he should?


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 4, 2017)

i havent been in school in almost two weeks but i have to go back on monday for a few lessons and i have a Lot of anxiety aaaaaaaa can i die Plz


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2017)

i am worried but i shouldn't be maybe he's busy or has no signal

- - - Post Merge - - -

or got his phone taken away


----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2017)

earning brownie points is *hard*


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 4, 2017)

Toothache. D:


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 4, 2017)

He deadass just called the president a disgusting **** in a really bad English accent I can't 
I'm done


----------



## Heyden (Feb 4, 2017)

I forgot to convert some USD sitting in my PayPal the other day and it dropped by $4 :/ much loss


----------



## issitohbi (Feb 4, 2017)

Racists who deny their racism are irkin my freakin soul these days


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 5, 2017)

Third day with awful sleep... Can't keep doing this but it's not really like I have a choice... it's getting to me though, to the point I almost started crying when the dogs started barking. I just want sleep! Like restful sleep. I didn't know that was too much to ask for.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 5, 2017)

cishets that come 2 lgbt spaces just to say stuff like "i accept u :')" like .....,,. k.. thx?? ? now leave plz


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 5, 2017)

MY CLUB PENGUIN ACCOUNT THAT I CREATED ON 2011 NO LONGER EXISTS BECAUSE THEY GET DELETED AFTER 1 YEAR OF INACTIVITY.

Also , FB Support ; Are you stupid? The video i reported had disturbing things and people getting killed / killing themselfs , yet you still come with your _"Uh yeah this doesn't breaks FB rules"_


----------



## smolfriskeh (Feb 5, 2017)

Who's idea was it to put a 2 and a half hour unskippable ad (it was more like a series of interviews) before a 30 minute Youtube video?


----------



## Hbear (Feb 5, 2017)

I get so horribly depressed and moody that I don't really know what to do. I take medicine for anxiety and depression, but I feel like it's bipolar disorder passed down from my mom... I don't know. All I know is I want to stop burdening my fiance with all of my stupid mood swings and be happy to be alive for once.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 5, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> cishets that come 2 lgbt spaces just to say stuff like "i accept u :')" like .....,,. k.. thx?? ? now leave plz



"b-b-b-but a stands fur ally!!!111 D;"

(although, to be fair, some allies might go with lgbt relatives or their bae. i don't mind as long as they don't go around expecting us to bow before them for treating us with basic human decency.)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 5, 2017)

im procrastinating again help me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 5, 2017)

wHy I hAd To MiSs LaDy GaGa HaLf TiMe?

I hate my life smh


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2017)

Reminder that we don't allow this thread to be used for complaints about the forums or its members. Thanks.


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2017)

Don't **** up now Atlanta >:[


----------



## Bcat (Feb 5, 2017)

COME ON ATLANTA YOU CAN STILL WIN


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2017)

so pissed off rn I can't believe it


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Feb 5, 2017)

My dad gambled all of our money away and payment's due tomorrow
I just feel numb tbh


----------



## Locket (Feb 6, 2017)

today has been absolutely wonderful.

i got hit in the head with a basketball, slipped, tripped, and my grandpa is in the hospital.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 6, 2017)

I got really sucked into Final Fantasy XV and now I'm dreading beating the ending because I heard it's sad. In fact, I pretty much know what it is myself from looking it up. I don't think I can focus in class tomorrow until I do beat it though. I'm dying to know what really happens.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 6, 2017)

why am i so fatigued today


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 6, 2017)

my homework was a crap... I had to hurriedly finish it, and it probably made no sense

granted it was literally on genetic test results that don't have a clear meaning or give any answer


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2017)

there's a weird discomfort in my foot


----------



## Haskell (Feb 7, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Do you think he should?



No. But yes. Ugh, politics...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want a boyfriend.


----------



## Chicha (Feb 7, 2017)

One of my favorite characters died. And then I got bad news from family. What a day. At least it's almost over.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 7, 2017)

Just having a bad day, and had my first negative experience here on TBT. My anxiety has been through the roof as a result and didn't get a good sleep at all. Tried to keep positive by helping out some people on the forums but for some reason, it didn't help and I'm still just a big blah today. Hopefully tomorrow is a better day  *Hugs* to everyone who is feeling down!


----------



## aericell (Feb 7, 2017)

really can't stand our neighbors. my roommate and i talked to them yesterday about unlocking the bathroom door when they're finished w/ their business (our rooms are connected by a bathroom) and they are still.....forgetting to unlock it....
and then they have the nerve to tell us to stop doing some of our bathroom habits... which aren't really issues btw!! some of them don't even add up!! 95% sure they're just looking for things to nitpick about us

we also overheard them saying it was "extra" and "annoying" how we kept leaving sticky notes on our door asking them to unlock it?? you're in college do u really find it that bothersome that people you share a bathroom with want access to the bathroom without the hassle of grabbing our keys all the time??


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 7, 2017)

history exam 

kill me!
please domt do that

i just dint have time to prepare because i was doing a home test and 2 projects


----------



## Bcat (Feb 7, 2017)

my poor buddy is reeeaaallllyyy sick and his parents are neglectful idiots


----------



## mogyay (Feb 7, 2017)

i keep saying i'll cut back on shifts but as soon as anyone asks if i can pick up one i say ok  in fact i even offered this time


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 7, 2017)

i didnt get the confirmation bot text message and it's stupid but i'm like kinda ded bc of it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2017)

Chicha said:


> One of my favorite characters died. And then I got bad news from family. What a day. At least it's almost over.



What were you talking about?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 7, 2017)

My face and my fingers are waaaaay too oily and greasy and my face is a literal mess -_-


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 7, 2017)

Ugh... I'm having feelings again for my ex....


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 7, 2017)

..What *isn't* bothering me, that's the real question. The only good thing to come out of this year so far was that I finally got myself a job. Now I won't feel so useless anymore.
Overall.. Well.. I hate myself. Others say I'm pretty and friendly, but that's just a lie. I'm a monster. Always have, always will be. I try to change but I have zero motivation, and I feel awful 99% of the time.
I've been depressed on and off for the past 5 years.

Art block is back.. I keep experimenting with different styles but I'm not satisfied at all.. I feel like my OCs are too dull or unoriginal..

My grandfather recently passed away.. His funeral was a few days ago.
I'm antisocial as hell(I hope my new job gets me out of that funk) but I hate being lonely.. Funny how that works.. I would like to have a friend to talk to and vent but I keep disconnecting myself because I feel like I'm wasting their time or bothering them.. Which is why I have none.. I just feel so uncomfortable around people.. Which is also why I'm single.. (High school me, why the hell were you so socially awkward.. You couldn't even say hello to people, let alone finding a date..)

..I just feel dead inside. (Sorry for the wall of text, I really needed to vent..)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 7, 2017)

This week will be heeeeeeell <3


*somebody kill me*


----------



## moonford (Feb 7, 2017)

Taiko said:


> This week will be heeeeeeell <3
> 
> 
> *somebody kill me*



*kills Taiko*

Thinking of characters...


----------



## Aquari (Feb 7, 2017)

construction right outside my house


----------



## Irelia (Feb 7, 2017)

everything


----------



## Envy (Feb 7, 2017)

The weather. It's flipping February, and it was uncomfortably warm walking to my classes. I repeat it is _February_. It's been at least in the 60s for what feels like the majority of this winter. At the very least, winter is supposed to be the _one_ season I can escape from the hot weather of the rest of the year.

Summer overstayed its welcome straight into November, and now it's February, and it's already coming back fast. T.T For graduate school I plan to move farrrr away from here, somewhere that actually has four seasons. I can't take this anymore.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 7, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> I'm antisocial as hell(I hope my new job gets me out of that funk) but I hate being lonely.. Funny how that works.. I would like to have a friend to talk to and vent but I keep disconnecting myself because I feel like I'm wasting their time or bothering them.. Which is why I have none.. I just feel so uncomfortable around people.. Which is also why I'm single.. (High school me, why the hell were you so socially awkward.. You couldn't even say hello to people, let alone finding a date..)


I'm the exact same way. My depression started about July or August of last year, and I feel like people at school hate me. I always feel like I'm bothering my friends. I also would rather sit in my room and play piano or do schoolwork than be around anyone other than my mom.

Like people at school literally don't want to be my friend because I'm an introvert. I have been told that to my face. Well I'm sorry but that's just how I am...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Envy said:


> Summer overstayed its welcome straight into November, and now it's February, and it's already coming back fast. T.T For graduate school I plan to move farrrr away from here, somewhere that actually has four seasons. I can't take this anymore.



In Ohio it's 98 degrees all summer and -10 degrees all winter ^^


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 7, 2017)

Envy said:


> The weather. It's flipping February, and it was uncomfortably warm walking to my classes. I repeat it is _February_. It's been at least in the 60s for what feels like the majority of this winter. At the very least, winter is supposed to be the _one_ season I can escape from the hot weather of the rest of the year.
> 
> Summer overstayed its welcome straight into November, and now it's February, and it's already coming back fast. T.T For graduate school I plan to move farrrr away from here, somewhere that actually has four seasons. I can't take this anymore.



60 degrees is hot for you? It's FREEZING!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 7, 2017)

my vibes have been killed


----------



## Envy (Feb 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> In Ohio it's 98 degrees all summer and -10 degrees all winter ^^



Well, at least you have winters, then.

When I went to Ohio a few years back I was kind of disappointed. But I'm sure it wouldn't be disappointing like where I live right now. If I had spent the whole winter there as opposed to a few days I'm sure I would have seen how different it really is.

I'm thinking somewhere from Michigan to Maine, though.



pinkcotton said:


> 60 degrees is hot for you? It's FREEZING!



Do you come from Florida or something? lol. I'm not saying that 60 degrees is hot (although under the right conditions it can be too warm). I was just saying that 60 degrees has been a very common temperature for a high this "winter", which is not winter-like at all. The 60s are supposed to be Spring weather. It gets too warm for me when it hits the mid 70s. I know people think that's nice weather, but it isn't for me. The sun was out and there was no wind. There was definitely a feeling of heat and I can't stand that. Especially since it is _February_. There shouldn't be heat, period. (I'm not speaking of the scientific definition of heat, before anyone gets snarky. lol).

It stayed in the 80s clear into November this last year. We didn't even have a fall, really. And then there were only a few weeks of cold snaps and the rest of the winter has been in the 60s and 70s... and this weekend it's supposed to hit the 80s. FML. This is seriously depressing me. I need to move somewhere that has four seasons, because that cycle of defined seasons is my big connection to nature that I really enjoy. It's been so messed up where I live for years now and it's taking a toll on me.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 7, 2017)

tmi


----------



## GabbyRosaria (Feb 7, 2017)

Honestly, my new semester is a bit stressful. It's only been about the first few weeks but still.


----------



## Xme (Feb 8, 2017)

Thinking I have friends on here, then realizing I don't


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 8, 2017)

School sucks. I really don't want to go, not only because it's so boring and drains any kind of motivation out of me, but because I'm so awkward and it stresses me out ahhahhhah


----------



## Zireael (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm not getting enough sleep and it's making me feel like crap with more frequent headaches.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Feb 8, 2017)

this anxiety should calm down
i cant live without meds anymore
or else i feel like my heart would burst and I'd nervously sweat like crazy-

I don't want my birthday to be so soon o<-<


----------



## Locket (Feb 8, 2017)

my c+

its sad


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2017)

I am excited for my birthday coming in five days from now, but my pet apples told me that I couldn't have cake. They said that they want the cake.

There's no way I would share my food with inanimate objects, especially if it's for my birthday.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 8, 2017)

Someone thinking the "20% imports tax" that Trump stated was a "20% tax increase on Americans"... .-.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 8, 2017)

Recently I've started to have dizzy spells whenever I am in a room or area with bright lights, or when I'm vigorously active for more than 10-15 minutes. After PE today I started to get a double-vision-esque dizzy spell and I felt like I was going to pass out. It's starting to worry me, especially since I was just diagnosed with anemia a few weeks ago.

I've also been very irritable and moody lately. What a great time to be a woman.


----------



## Aleigh (Feb 8, 2017)

well, long story short, a guy (who was completely naked) pulled up at a stoplight and was vigorously playing with his wiener while making direct eye contact with me...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 8, 2017)

wanting more inklings to have more fun


----------



## Haskell (Feb 8, 2017)

Apparently border patrol agents don't know what they're talking about according to someone I was just talking with off-site. :-/


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 8, 2017)

unblock me


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 8, 2017)

that my two suitemates are incredibly inconsiderate and like to start (apparently hilarious, from all the loud ass laughing I hear) convos at 3AM when I have morning classes the next day. also, by doing so, they risk all of us getting fined since "quiet hours" are after 11:00PM. hahahahhahahahhamurderhahahha


----------



## Dim (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow I'm such a bother to everyone


----------



## Shawna (Feb 9, 2017)

Okay, where do I even begin?

Back in August, I overheard my dad talking to my mom about a trip that they are apparently planning for _next_ Summer.  I tried to not say anything until the trip got closer (if we're even going).  I was eventually able to convince myself to not worry about said trip until Summer arrived again...that was until I overheard my dad briefing discussing it with my brother just a few weeks ago.  Here's the thing.  This family vacation is going to happen in Virginia and I'm all the way in Texas.  I don't do well with long road trips like this.  And I'm not just talking about a measly 3-8 hour trip.  No.  I actually kinda like semi-long road trips that are only a few hours.  But that's not what we're talking about here. 

According to my dad , this trip could take anywhere from 31-35 hours!  THIS is when the length and distance starts getting to me.  Back in July 2014, we went to Florida for the fourth Independence Day and my mom's birthday (which is the day after ID).  While that trip had it's good parts, I also felt groggy and just very "bluh" for the duration of the trip.  This is why I don't want to go on the Virginia trip.  Because I just don't do well with long-*** trips like these.  Might I also mention the fact that I know next to nothing about this trip?  All I know is my parents have friends in the State that they wanna go see.

It's not that I don't wanna see them.  I just don't think it's worth sitting in a truck for 12-18 hours straight, then spending a crappy night at a hotel, then sitting in a truck for another 12-18 hours just to visit a family I hardly know.  If my dad would get us a plane and we flew over to Virginia, then that would honestly help boost my excitement about this trip.  Because they want to see me, but unfortunately, a 2-2 and a half day trip to Virginia outweighs my want to see the. 
I just know that if we I get drug over there by-truck, I'm just going to feel very groggy for the duration of the trip.  I know because of the Florida trip.

Like I said, if my dad would just get us four plane tickets, just THAT would take away the dreadfulness I've been feeling lately.

Guess I'll just have to see how everything pans out.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 9, 2017)

I somehow chipped a tooth in my sleep D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm getting tired of Festival Plaza's Big Dreams Lottery in Pokemon Sun and Moon. Every time I go there, it's always a full heal or berry juice. That's why I got rid of the one-star one, but even the three-star one is doing it. Nowadays, I try to invalidate the reward by turning off the 3DS without saving if it turns out to be another berry juice. But each time I reset, it locks on the same prize all day. Worse yet, I could only get one prize per day.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 9, 2017)

issitohbi said:


> Racists who deny their racism are irkin my freakin soul these days


ikr


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2017)

I feel like I'm going to vomit and I don't know why???


----------



## Haskell (Feb 9, 2017)

It was someone's birthday and something happened.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2017)

I was shaving my legs and I cut myself so many bloody (ha... ha...) times because I'm rubbish. Pink razor is deadly.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 9, 2017)

My Mother's snoring.


----------



## Dim (Feb 10, 2017)

Woooooow so NOW my Wii U HDMI is missing. Right after my bro used it. I saw him leave it on the living room floor, but now it just dissapeared. So now my PS3, PS4, and Wii U HDMI are ALL MISSING! Right after my siblings used them too! Now I can't play ANYTHING because I don't have a freaking HDMI. It's so ridiculous I'm honestly tired of it. -_-


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 10, 2017)

that my dorm doesn't allow wifi connection to things like DS's or game consoles of any kind.


----------



## aericell (Feb 10, 2017)

my neighbors.........are so...... so.......... loud........... it's midnight..............quiet hours start 10pm............ u might not have friday classes but there are still classes on fridays......


----------



## dragonlynx (Feb 10, 2017)

Went to the doctor so I need to pick up some medicine later.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 10, 2017)

I am so tired of working on this holy cow.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 10, 2017)

I didn't know what Cod looked like - actually alive and not battered for British geezers to eat - until just now.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 10, 2017)

will the item i ordered even arrive? they had to remove the listing and its already been shipped, which they said i wont have to worry about and it should go normally but it still scares me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 10, 2017)

Nox said:


> Woooooow so NOW my Wii U HDMI is missing. Right after my bro used it. I saw him leave it on the living room floor, but now it just dissapeared. So now my PS3, PS4, and Wii U HDMI are ALL MISSING! Right after my siblings used them too! Now I can't play ANYTHING because I don't have a freaking HDMI. It's so ridiculous I'm honestly tired of it. -_-



I feel you , I ****iNg FeEl YoU.

My dad like , always asked for my HDMI cable and he would lost it fml , after 2 days it would reappear -_-


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 10, 2017)

ARGHHH ITS KILLING ME WAITING FOR THE STEVEN UNIVERSE EPISODE TO LEAK!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 10, 2017)

That I'm so tired


----------



## chapstick (Feb 10, 2017)

my aunt's dog that ive known since i was really little got put down yesterday


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 10, 2017)

Maxibear42 said:


> my aunt's dog that ive known since i was really little got put down yesterday



I am so sorry to hear that...


----------



## hamster (Feb 10, 2017)

Maxibear42 said:


> my aunt's dog that ive known since i was really little got put down yesterday



wow same, apart from my aunt's dog passed in her sleep 2 days ago
i live very close to my aunt but i didn't see the dog in ages, now i can never see her again. shame


----------



## brownboy102 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> wow same, apart from my aunt's dog passed in her sleep 2 days ago
> i live very close to my aunt but i didn't see the dog in ages, now i can never see her again. shame



My cousins chihuahua passed away on Sunday, and I've known that dog since I was eight. The house'll be so different now.
It's a shame.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 10, 2017)

Politics in general. Between Clinton trying to victimize herself and Conway trying to promote Ivanka. .-.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 10, 2017)

people that have patreon accounts/ask for donations online because they're too lazy to get a job and actually contribute to society


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 11, 2017)

My god I hate feelings......................


----------



## Dim (Feb 11, 2017)

I don't feel like going to work today lol


----------



## Dim (Feb 11, 2017)

I've been so stressed out and got very little sleep the past few days. I just wanna sit on my ass like a bum lol


----------



## Dim (Feb 11, 2017)

I wanna ***** on this thread some more but nobody else is posting so it looks like I'm spamming lol


----------



## namiieco (Feb 11, 2017)

why must my skin be so bad on the most important day


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 11, 2017)

Spoiler: im h .



transmedicalists are ??????????????????????????? im  . it is so weird and frustrating that they exist ?? like the idea that if u dont hate everything "female"/"male" about your body then youre cis is like... literally the opposite of what the trans community should try to teach people?? i seriously do not understand how people think they are "defending" trans people or exposng "fakers" when they're being weirdly cissexist and transphobic. i don't understand how there are trans people who think about this issue and come to the conclusion that people are automatically cis unless they hate everything about their body that defines their sex. like i get it, u experience being trans in a certain way !! but other people experience being trans in other ways !!! who could have guessed?? 
you arent better or more real for wanting to kill yourself because you dont have a dick. obviously u should get access to the medical treatment you feel you need to be able to live your life in a way u would enjoy !! but saying that other people's experiences arent valid because they aren't the same as your experience is just so !!!   absurd !! i dont understand !!
transmedicalism reinforces the idea that body=gender, it invalidates trans people, it 

what makes trans people want to die when they wear dresses isn't their biological instinct to become suicidal because they are True Transgenders and have this Disease where one of the symptoms for Trans Males is to Become Suicidal when wearing A Dress. like thats not how it works. that's not how any of this works. 

transmedicalists mostly seem to agree that gender stereotypes, gender roles and w/e are Bad. but still they insist on sayign that all male people either have or desperately want a penis, and that all women either have or want boobs and a vagina. and it's a "want" that is biological and it is so extremely strong that you can't properly live your life if you don't get your needed treatment. i dont understand how that works. they say that they dont like gender stereotypes but still they think the Goal for any male is to be a certain way and the Goal for every female is to be another way. they dont say "hey if u have a dick u are a man" like transphobic cis people do , but they say that wanting or needing a dick is required in order to be male. and if youre a male w/o a Penis u need to want to die until u have a fake ass mushroom glued onto ur skin and an ugly swuare scar on your arm . only then u can be a Man and also !! then youre Cured from your transsexualism congrats !!!

you dont have to like sports, cars, have short hair, wear dark colours, buy clothes from the Male section or whatever. that's not what makes you male, many transmedicalists agree on that.... but you  have to strive to be a True Male (which usually is medically, getting on hrt, having top and bottom surgery etc. but sometimes transmedicalists want to include other things which is ??????? because then they are reinforcing gender stereotypes? ) ghsrrfkl

they insist on saying that your body, how you want to look, what you look like etc. shows your gender.  calling being trans a disease, an illness that you have to be diagnosed with by doctors, something that can only be cured by going through hrt and surgery (which takes Y E A R S, is expensive, can put you in physical danger bc u know transphobes, isnt available to everyone and isnt something everyone necessarily wants ). and that you have to suffer, constantly want to die, never be okay with the way you look, try to "trick" other people into thinking you're your real gender, trying to pass etc.  until you can finally get your medical treatment and become a person again. 

i dont understand. like i just . do not understand. i dont get it at all and im really trying to. i thought maybe they meant dysphoria as literally any discomfort with anything to do with your gender. like, i get that, that's a bit more reasonable! even tho i dont agree i can see why someone would think you need to not 100% love being the gender you were assigned at birth in order to be trans. but that's not what transmedicalists mean?

i understand why people feel like trans people who don't experience the same problems as they do are fakers or have it way easier so they are basically cis. being trans can ****ing suck in so many ways and if your bodyparts make you hate yourself of course you might feel hateful towards people who havent tried to cut off their boobs. i get it. but it still doesnt make it rational, right, or okay. like .     leave .. 
if anyone read this lol im sorry this didnt make any sense lol


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 11, 2017)

thanks for the reminder that none of you care about my mental health. when the times comes that my mental health will finally hit the bottom of the crapper you better not f***ing ask "why didn't u tell us???" i swear...


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 11, 2017)

When people are unnecessarily cheap and rip off/lowball people when they KNOWWW they can afford a decent price. This didn't even happen to me but this crap just fires me up and it's always the same person I see doing it ughhghghhghghghhghghg I'mma put up my fists for justice


----------



## jiny (Feb 11, 2017)

my crush had been ignoring me since thursday and i was wondering why.. turns out yesterday i found out a girl asked him out and he said yes.. what sucks is that he knew exactly how i felt and it seemed he liked me too


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2017)

What happened to this site?

Yes, it was about the down time, not the arguing or whatever.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm bothered that this website was down for over an hour.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I'm bothered that this website was down for over an hour.



And my apples are gone.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 11, 2017)

my baby mori(s)! they dont even know how to count yet!


----------



## boujee (Feb 11, 2017)

won a auction
how can i send tbt


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2017)

did the mods prank us

- - - Post Merge - - -



Daddie said:


> won a auction
> how can i send tbt



i was gonna like this post but i can't


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 11, 2017)

the site's bothering me so much rn like
I don't see my bells
Spoiler tag ain't working
Wtf
Earlier it refused to work on my phone and my tablet, forcing me to use my 3DS until it came back
Idk what's going on but I don't like it :X


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> did the mods prank us



I don't think so. To me, it feels like the site has been hacked or something.

All collectibles and TBT disappeared, and blogging is not possible right now.

EDIT: It's fixed now. Thank you Jeremy!


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Feb 11, 2017)

It makes me upset that the king never really did find out what's for dinner. :/


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 11, 2017)

I asked for a popsicle (yes , im so special snowflake that i ask for a popsicle on late winter ) and i eated one that was in the freezer when actually , the one i asked for was in the living room table , fml

AND THE WORST PART IS: THE POPSICLE I ASKED FOR TASTES HORRIBLE


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 11, 2017)

When someone gets upset at you for not liking them back. I'm not obligated to sync up to your emotions.
Be the adult that you're supposed to be, according to your age, bro


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 11, 2017)

The fact that I have to go to work even though I'm dead tired. I'm going to be fighting consciousness all night.. What's worse is that I'm stationed to work in the one house I *wasn't* trained/shadowing in. *All this on my first day of flying solo.* FML.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 12, 2017)

Spoiler:  salty rant



***** , me having hacked cherish balls on my hacked SM save doesn't affects neither Pokemon Online , or you , or the competitive part of Pokemon.

Chill down , even if i had a marshadow with his Z-Crystal it cant even enter ****ing online because OBVIOUSLY its illegal.

I seriously hate Anti-Hackers who act like Tumblr SJW's , i mean , sure , if a cheating method is ruining online i agree with you , but if that cheating method only works for offline mode , then you are basically being an inmature **** who probably whines about how you did everything legal . Nobody ****ing cares if you did legal or not and neither you should care about if other people cheat on their games.

Even a guy deleted all of his GitHub projects and leaved a forum just because someone did an Splatoon hack. That's being stupid and childish over such a small thing.

In other words : Mind your own ****ing business and stop putting in people faces your "I DO EVERYTHING LEGAL!!!!!!!!!1111111" because nobody cares about you .
And if you are an adult and you delete all of your github projects and leave a site just because of a splatoon hack , you should try to be mature instead


----------



## Locket (Feb 12, 2017)

Spoiler:  because it depresses me when i look at it



My grandpa looks really ill. He's in a hospital bed, unable to move, with oxygen. It really makes it hard to focus, and I need to get my homework done before Monday.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 12, 2017)

my feets r cold


my stash of orphan, adult and animal feet are cold. they emit a bad odour from their formaldehyde jars when they're cold. there's a few baby hands in there too, the homunculus must've left his snack in the jars.

im trying to become a full nocturnal snugglebug but my feets r cold so when i curl up into a lil ball i get cold cause my feet n fingers r cold.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 12, 2017)

the smell of these markers are giving me a headache :[


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 12, 2017)

I said that two people were uncomfortable kissing each other because they're "probably straight" and someone got triggered af 
??


----------



## Abbaba (Feb 12, 2017)

WHY DO PEOPLE HAVE TO BE RACIST?. Seriously, I'm so frickin p*ssed off.

Actually its fine for now because I shouted at this little racist boy in my class the other day and completely humiliated him in front of the whole class. When I say I shouted at him I'm not even kidding, it was so loud but he shut up afterwards


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Me, myself and I!


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

_[comment removed]_


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

People thinking racism is common in America. I witness one or two incidents yearly.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 12, 2017)

Trying to have self control and wait till the MV comes out until I listen to Not Today 
From the teaser is sounds lit af though


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

will The Weekend get it????


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 12, 2017)

whenever i get acne i make the zits bleed and it looks hotrible i should just leave my face alone !!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> whenever i get acne i make the zits bleed and it looks hotrible i should just leave my face alone !!



I know how you feel.

Just use facial wash every four to six hours. Better to use facial wash than to make the acne bleed.


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> whenever i get acne i make the zits bleed and it looks hotrible i should just leave my face alone !!



If you squeeze the zits, your face will produce natural oils/grease on your face which = more acne, that's what I think anyways.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> If you squeeze the zits, your face will produce natural oils/grease on your face which = more acne, that's what I think anyways.



I think that holds some truth. Don't know if it's the absolute truth though.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2017)

My mom and I had an argument...


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2017)

only *I* can be top post spammer


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

When your signature gives you tiny seizures....


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 12, 2017)

So much projects and 3 exams 
I feel like breaking


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 12, 2017)

lol i promised myself to catch up on work this weekend but nope :^)


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I think that holds some truth. Don't know if it's the absolute truth though.



It was just a proposal/ theory.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 12, 2017)

Nvm.

We could say...Im somewhat proud of myself tonight


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

The amount of TBT it takes to create an official and formal group.


----------



## jiny (Feb 12, 2017)

some girl on snapchat posted my crush talking about how i'm "obsessed" with him and i was "crying" over him when i found out he was dating someone else. he knew exactly how i felt about him and it is technically his fault because he'd give him mixed signals that he liked me. i did cry, but barely. i was not obsessed with him at all. he'd walk with me to classes and my friends even took pictures of us. people said we acted like a couple when we werent, this all sucks so much. i don't want to go to school tomorrow or at all for that matter. i have the girl who posted on sc for 4th period. i am really dreading that period so much. i hate life right and i hate myself for ever liking a selfish ***** who only ever cared about himself and only considered his feelings.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 12, 2017)

ahha this kid
he better not ****ing be serious this time
and just
having a bad night


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

School! ;p


----------



## moonford (Feb 13, 2017)

Omfg, I dragged some many people in that god damn trolling thread that I never post in.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Omfg, I dragged some many people in that god damn trolling thread that I never post in.



You brought out the trolling dwellers. We were there... just silent, waiting on someone new...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2017)

My pet apples wished me "Happy Unbirthday!" today. They don't seem to like me, even if it's my birthday.

I'm so not sharing any cake with them.


----------



## flufflepuff (Feb 13, 2017)

People in businesses who have enough money to create gorgeous, giant signs that can't tell the difference between everyday and every day.

It drives me up the WALL


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 13, 2017)

DON'T TOUCH ME


----------



## Dim (Feb 13, 2017)

Nothing like having to spend my day off dealing with drama at home. I'm so ****ing sick of it! -____-


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2017)

2 of my friends


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2017)

I have a hard time choosing between saving up TBT for a group or spending on a super golden mailbox add-on. I have almost twice as much to buy the add-on for the mailbox, but I was still saving for the group.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

I have easy homework! ;p


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> DON'T TOUCH ME



LMAO WHERE TF IS THAT FROM


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 13, 2017)

I hope that my teacher will grade this assignment, not my classmates/students. I wish that my teacher would grade the personal assignments instead of letting the students grade them.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

Bells


----------



## tae (Feb 14, 2017)

living.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 14, 2017)

Cancer is extremely complex... and there are so many pathways with multiple proteins that can lead to it. Treatment is widely becoming more personalized and better, but there is still so much research possibilities


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I have a hard time choosing between saving up TBT for a group or spending on a super golden mailbox add-on. I have almost twice as much to buy the add-on for the mailbox, but I was still saving for the group.



didnt people donate tbt for that group of yours?, it doesnt seem very nice to turn around and spend that tbt on a mailbox


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 14, 2017)

Man do I have a very big rant
I probably make like a speech but IL hold myself until I'm finally done. . But let say it won't be pretty so I'm gonna put it in a spoiler that day
But it's causing some serious health damage


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 14, 2017)

i hope you don't think im weird*er*


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2017)

SCHOOL


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> didnt people donate tbt for that group of yours?, it doesnt seem very nice to turn around and spend that tbt on a mailbox



That was part of the reason why I wouldn't buy the mailbox add-on. But if I combined all group donations I got and not counted the TBT I poured in, only less than 500 TBT were donated in total. I only received one donation that exceeded 100 TBT, and very few people were interested into funding my group. So yes, I received donations, but the majority I put in to my Group Savings was my TBT Bells I earned from posting, selling collectibles or other virtual items, and other bonuses (like the advent calendar). So if I buy a mailbox add-on, that would take out a chunk of my Group Savings, but I will still have at least 2,000 TBT in Group Savings, but at least I'm using my TBT Bells for it and not others'.

I'm still not gonna give up on funding for the group, but I wouldn't mind spending TBT on something else at the minute.


----------



## Locket (Feb 14, 2017)

the bathrooms taken and i need to brush my teeth and get to bed

also guess who won't be getting anything for valentines day


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2017)

i dont have enough tbt to buy roses for people, i guess i'll have to be "that guy"


----------



## Locket (Feb 14, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i dont have enough tbt to buy roses for people, i guess i'll have to be "that guy"



i dont have any tbt o:


----------



## Dim (Feb 14, 2017)

So like a few hours ago my sis took my dog out back and my dog was barking so when she went out she heard a girl screaming by the woods. She called me over and ofc it stopped. She said she swore she heard screaming and I believed her she did like worried but we decided not to do anything. Still, I keep laying here thinking what if there was someone actually in danger? Maybe we should have at least called the police to inform them or something? If only I was there earlier I would have heard it and known for myself but now I am just going to be bothered and worried about it the entire time..... :x


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 14, 2017)

Summer is just months away.


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm worried about how long I'm taking to earn my degree. It's taking me a while and I feel like an idiot, especially since I had to start college later due to dropping out of high school.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> That was part of the reason why I wouldn't buy the mailbox add-on. But if I combined all group donations I got and not counted the TBT I poured in, only less than 500 TBT were donated in total. I only received one donation that exceeded 100 TBT, and very few people were interested into funding my group. So yes, I received donations, but the majority I put in to my Group Savings was my TBT Bells I earned from posting, selling collectibles or other virtual items, and other bonuses (like the advent calendar). So if I buy a mailbox add-on, that would take out a chunk of my Group Savings, but I will still have at least 2,000 TBT in Group Savings, but at least I'm using my TBT Bells for it and not others'.
> 
> I'm still not gonna give up on funding for the group, but I wouldn't mind spending TBT on something else at the minute.



A gold mailbox will set you back even further. I can't even buy valentine roses for people. We gotta do what we gotta do.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> A gold mailbox will set you back even further. I can't even buy valentine roses for people. We gotta do what we gotta do.



I'm just gonna buy the super golden mailbox anyway. While your group is getting successful, mine is failing, even if it's a good idea. First, I was gonna make an Apple Empire, but people aren't interested into my "weird apple obsession". But when I decided to make a creative ideas group in general, some people said I should still not count on it because "groups don't work".


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 14, 2017)

I really don't want to go to class today. Extremely tired and my eyes feel hurt from being poked at by my hair. I need a haircut ASAP.


----------



## Zireael (Feb 14, 2017)

It really pisses me off when people don't rinse the bath after using it and leave their towels on the floor. Not only do I have to repeatedly scrub the bath of soap, the towels end up smelling of dampness and have to go in the wash sooner too. Idk why they can't do these things, it takes literally less than a minute to do both whereas scrubbing the whole place every day takes MUCH longer. But I guess they don't care because they don't need to do it?


----------



## Panda Hero (Feb 14, 2017)

is "everything" a possible answer?
im so so tired of everything atm

LOL WHEN PEOPLE GET SNAPPY AT ME, JESUS MY DUDE


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 14, 2017)

i want that february birthstone but im poor lol


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm just gonna buy the super golden mailbox anyway. While your group is getting successful, mine is failing, even if it's a good idea. First, I was gonna make an Apple Empire, but people aren't interested into my "weird apple obsession". But when I decided to make a creative ideas group in general, some people said I should still not count on it because "groups don't work".



then why not return the tbt to the people who donated, so they dont feel like theyve been cheated?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2017)

I just discovered that Geert Wilders might become the next Dutch prime minister.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> then why not return the tbt to the people who donated, so they dont feel like theyve been cheated?



I was actually wrong about how much I was given. I was actually given 1,100 TBT in total by other members. But at least I returned all donations to everyone that tried to fund for my Creative Ideas Group. I still have more than enough to get the golden mailbox add-on. I may get back to funding a group again, but this time, I'm doing it myself.


----------



## Flare (Feb 14, 2017)

Life is crap.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm just gonna buy the super golden mailbox anyway.* While your group is getting succes*sful, mine is failing, even if it's a good idea. First, I was gonna make an Apple Empire, but people aren't interested into my "weird apple obsession". But when I decided to make a creative ideas group in general, some people said I should still not count on it because "groups don't work".



It's not my group!  Hope your groups takes off! ^.^


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 14, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I was actually wrong about how much I was given. I was actually given 1,100 TBT in total by other members. But at least I returned all donations to everyone that tried to fund for my Creative Ideas Group. I still have more than enough to get the golden mailbox add-on. I may get back to funding a group again, but this time, I'm doing it myself.



Why not join Misc. Guild? You'd be quite welcome there


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Why not join Misc. Guild? You'd be quite welcome there



I may join. But I gotta decide on that.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

To be completely honest, I have a headache from politics right now.


----------



## boujee (Feb 14, 2017)

damnit
clear my inbox when i was messaging a artist for a reference sheet
if you see my post please hmu with another pm cause i forgot your user


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2017)

Since I have no group donation TBT left, I can buy the super golden mailbox add-on. This dilemma is over.


----------



## Locket (Feb 14, 2017)

i have a test and all 21 of my math assignments are due and i dont have those done plus theres a test in 4th hour and i dont have that homework done and honestly i don't have any time to get it done .-.

im so surprised im not slowly dying because of anxiety rn

*does anyone have any tips on how to not procrastinate so badly? i'm honestly so stressed ;-;*


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

Locket said:


> i have a test and all 21 of my math assignments are due and i dont have those done plus theres a test in 4th hour and i dont have that homework done and honestly i don't have any time to get it done .-.
> 
> im so surprised im not slowly dying because of anxiety rn
> 
> *does anyone have any tips on how to not procrastinate so badly? i'm honestly so stressed ;-;*



Make a to do list. Whenever you find yourself doing nothing, work on it.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 14, 2017)

I am forever alone on valentines day.....


----------



## Locket (Feb 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Make a to do list. Whenever you find yourself doing nothing, work on it.



I've tried, but i'm really lacking motivation


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

Locket said:


> I've tried, but i'm really lacking motivation



Talk to your parents about disciplining you for you not having your homework done but also ask them for help with it. Throw in a suggestion of you staying home just to do homework. Them helping you on your homework.


----------



## Locket (Feb 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Talk to your parents about disciplining you for you not having your homework done but also ask them for help with it. Throw in a suggestion of you staying home just to do homework. Them helping you on your homework.



1) I'll see.
2) I already have 3 absences and if I get another one I will get sent to the principal (and probably get lunch detention or something)
3) My dad works until 6, and my mom has no idea how to do my homework. My dad always yells at me when I ask him for help.


----------



## Dim (Feb 15, 2017)

My dog has has to get surgery and it's going to be expensive af so imma need to save as much money as possible


----------



## forestyne (Feb 15, 2017)

I TOTALLY JUST SPENT 4 DAYS SUCKING UP TP JUMIN WITHOUT REALISING YOU HAD TO PAY 80 HOURGLASSES TO PLAY HIS ROUTE ?? I'M HURT.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 15, 2017)

My brother always taking over an hour in the shower (I hate that that rhymes)
He always spills water all over the floor. Always knocks every single bottle over. Can someone tell that him that the shower is not for playtime? Apparently not.


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 15, 2017)

Idfldnsndt said:


> My brother always taking over an hour in the shower (I hate that that rhymes)
> He always spills water all over the floor. Always knocks every single bottle over. Can someone tell that him that the shower is not for playtime? Apparently not.



If you live at home with your parents bring it up to them.  They'll be the best resource to get him to at least cut his shower time down. (Parents could threaten to have him pay the water bill since he uses up so much in the shower, etc.)

If you live with him in an apartment do something similar yourself.  "Want to take an hour in the shower?  Ok, I take 10 minute showers, so you can pay 85.714286% of the water bill each month.  Actually, you have the lights on when you're in there, too.  You can start also paying 85.714286% of the electricity bill."


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 15, 2017)

When people ask me if I want to hang out then end up bailing on me.


----------



## Locket (Feb 15, 2017)

my teacher didnt teach us and we had a test, he basically told 80% of the class: heres a test that you don't know hope you like it
the other 20% were taught because they had their homework that the 80% of us don't recall him giving it to us

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have to babysit my baby sister and my supposedly "sick" brother (he slacks in school becasue "mommy my tummy hurts" because he wants to come home >.<) and my brother is such a big brat doesn't let me do anything for him (only my mom can do stuff for him) .-.


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2017)

a certain person won't talk to me and it's frustrating


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 15, 2017)

I just traded 3 Valentines roses, but the 3 people I gave Valentines roses to didn't give me Valentines roses back. It breaks my heart.

Sub Par Valentines Day Joke...


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 15, 2017)

Eh, tired and low energy.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

That people don't see the necessity and the value of torturing terrorists.


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

Those dumb minions.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 16, 2017)

That people don't affiliate the stock market being up into the outcome of the presidential election. One of Trump's stances, in which many voted for him for, was the economy. With him being in office, confidence grew. Confidence growing caused the stock market being up.


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

Politics

I wish people would shut up about politics on TBT because this is meant to be a calm and nice community which people ruin with their dumb comments and threads, I was okay with the political threads during the election and after he was elected for like a week because its okay to express your opinion, but the insults and arguing annoyed me as well as the hypocrisy from both sides. I don't even reply to people anymore when it comes to politics and when I do comment in a political thread I choose not to argue but I do give my opinion and nothing more, I don't insult people or whine excessively because unlike some people I have better things to do. 

*sigh*....


When people type like this, "blahblahblah" and this, "omg I love ponies, am I weird?"

Type like a normal person, its not hard and if your trying to be funny or something your failing miserably.


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 16, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Politics
> 
> I wish people would shut up about politics on TBT because this is meant to be a calm and nice community which people ruin with their dumb comments and threads, I was okay with the political threads during the election and after he was elected for like a week because its okay to express your opinion, but the insults and arguing annoyed me as well as the hypocrisy from both sides. I don't even reply to people anymore when it comes to politics and when I do comment in a political thread I choose not to argue but I do give my opinion and nothing more, I don't insult people or whine excessively because unlike some people I have better things to do.
> 
> ...



THIS 100%. It's a freaking Gaming community for gods sake. Talk about the games you love, not real life controversial topics. You should come here to get away from those things, but bring them up and make them worse


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 16, 2017)

Spoiler



svensk psykiatri kan g? och skjuta sig sj?lv jag orkar inte


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> svensk psykiatri kan g? och skjuta sig sj?lv jag orkar inte



Oh my....Shoot himself? That's a little extreme.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 16, 2017)

He he he he he he he he..... tomorrow. .. hehe he he he he he he he finally. ...
level of crazy going to max with stress


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 16, 2017)

Why do I have to suffer in the 9th circle of animal crossing hell
How many times do I have to reset in order to get a map I actually like that meets all my requirements
I *hate* getting the development permit to 100% so much but I've done it so many times I don't even care anymore
_Why am I such a perfectionist?!_


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Why do I have to suffer in the 9th circle of animal crossing hell
> How many times do I have to reset in order to get a map I actually like that meets all my requirements
> I *hate* getting the development permit to 100% so much but I've done it so many times I don't even care anymore
> _Why am I such a perfectionist?!_



I'm going through the same thing right now, bought another copy and it's absolute hell


----------



## Bcat (Feb 16, 2017)

feeling so confused and frustrated rn. >.<


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 16, 2017)

Katelyn said:


> I'm going through the same thing right now, bought another copy and it's absolute hell



Oh gosh, I see I'm not the only one D':
I hate resetting so much but..
I. Can't. Help. It.
Every time I think I get a half-decent map, I visit the Dream Suite to get inspiration or ideas, and I immediately get intimidated by how gorgeous other people's towns are and how amazing their maps are.. And then I reset to try and get their maps..

It's a never ending cycle of torture for me. :'D


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 16, 2017)

I pissed off a girl at school today.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 16, 2017)

the fact Switch cost here is 180$ more than USA cost is awful , not even selling a kidney will help to buy that


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 16, 2017)

Spoiler:  



Oh gosh, I hope nobody saw that...ugh, I can be just so awkward sometimes...I had a not so good day today.


----------



## Dim (Feb 16, 2017)

I feel super tired and sore today. The more I sleep the worse I feel idk why Dx


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 16, 2017)

that "middle school relationships" don't usually last that long


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 16, 2017)

the amount of time we have after school for ourselves is too short. that plus homework is dumb


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 17, 2017)

I don't want to go to school tomorrow :3


----------



## Bcat (Feb 17, 2017)

Spoiler: ~a rant



We have been to disney world 4 times in recent memory. We are not experts in any sense of the word, but we do know a few things. 

We helped a (really nasty that i didn't like to begin with) extended 'family' member plan her family's first trip. She texted us her plans (which were awful, she made a ton of stupid mistakes. 
you could really tell she had no idea what she was doing) and spent 2 hours looking over them and fixing them for her. when we text her back our response, she did not thank us. All she did was ask a few more questions which we spent even more time answering. Then: silence. No 'thank you', no 'kiss my butt', nothing. 

All we asked in return for spending hours of our lives helping her fix her screwed up plans was for her to post lots of pictures of her kids on facebook. That was the only reason we helped her, we like her kids , not her, and wanted them to have a good time. I got nothing from her, other people were talking about seeing tons of pictures, but not me. I didn't see them. Come to find out she blocked me from seeing her stuff. Which is bad enough. 

But then, the next time we saw her and the other people who went with her on the trip, not only did she again not thank us for helping her the others confirmed that she really had no idea what she was doing and about a specific instance where she led them on a walk that took 1 hour to their destination, when they could have taken a fifteen minute ferry boat ride instead (which, surprise! she didn't tell us about that particular plan, and we could have told her that). 

and now checking facebook today, drumroll please. She's starting a small business planning disney trips for people. She's been a grand total of 1 times, we helped her out the wazoo with no pay or even a thank you and pretty much saved her trip; and she now considers _herself_ an expert. On the one hand this is completely hilarious. on the other hand I feel like I've been slapped in the face.

pardon my rant. I needed to get that off my chest. I'm so sick of people using me and taking advantage of me.


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2017)

I need Valentine roses, so pretty....


----------



## Dim (Feb 17, 2017)

I've got this damn song from work stuck in my head ;///


----------



## forestyne (Feb 17, 2017)

I can't tell if I'm stressed out or just tired. My head feels congested with thoughts. Maybe I need sleep so I can stay out of TBT politics arguments... But Mystic Messenger... So demanding  >3


----------



## Flare (Feb 17, 2017)

This is a problem.
I'm stuck between forgiving someone for something done *twice*. Or instead... idk
See, this person has their own problems. 
Sig perfectly captures this moment.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't just... forgive this person.
But I feel trouble in them. I wish I could simply forget the trash that was done.
It's like my past was foreshadowing these current events in life.
All I know is that I'm grateful these two people I had met before proved to have been valuable people to meet-they really help and care about the person.


----------



## hamster (Feb 18, 2017)

currently 6:30 am, haven't had any sleep for 3 days


----------



## SockHead (Feb 18, 2017)

why the **** would jessica say ew to my selfie god damit


----------



## Aquari (Feb 18, 2017)

i dont know if i can actually beat him in a poke battle, but i'll try gosh darn it


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 18, 2017)

okay kinda hater and I might be wrong but



Spoiler: hhh



lmao I know you're determined to go to med school but you can't escape the fact that you need units in Biology to get into a med school. If you're shifting out that's fine, whatever makes you happy, but if you still want to go to med school, shifting out from a course with more Biology and into a course with very, very minimal Biology just bc you're tired of it won't get you anywhere near your dream, so idk don't try to escape the fact that med school will have a lot of Biology in it

also just saying, no course is actually easy so don't try to shift into other courses bc you think some other courses sound easier, that's discrimination (and nothing worth having comes easy so don't try to cheat your way into graduating or smth)

ALSO I hate u bc you're kinda a ***** and an elitist at that


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2017)

You know for someone whose been in a good amount of debates and posts a lot in the basement I sure don't have a very high post count. =/


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 18, 2017)

The fact that i've been up for 48 hours yet I cant sleep


----------



## Hiraeth (Feb 18, 2017)

i have a cold and bad cough


----------



## Loriii (Feb 18, 2017)

My internet broke down to the point that I probably need to get the modem replaced. What annoys me is that it's taking time for the technician to come to our home.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 18, 2017)

my grandma is here and i want 2 die


----------



## Peter (Feb 18, 2017)

Really need to tell my friend to stop talking to me about her ex because it's all she's talked about for the past 2 months constantly but don't want to seem mean/unthoughtful so I'm just putting up with it!! !!!! !!


----------



## Radda (Feb 18, 2017)

I got mad at my friend because she bought everyone besides me a box of chocolates. I didn't tell her but I ranted to a close friend of mine who later on tells her. The friend who didn't buy me chocolates texts me saying,"I'm so sorry I didn't buy you chocolates, I'm going to the store now to get you chocolates!" I feel bad and I bring her a pastry. Next day she tells me,"Sorry I didn't have any money." If she has problems with me, I'd wish she would tell me since I'm genuinely hurt right now.

On top of that I burned my hand and there's a boil .


----------



## hamster (Feb 18, 2017)

i'm going to dye my hair black but i'm not sure what colour my fringe should be... i might go with a blonde or something crazy like a pale green or blue which i haven't done before
i hope i don't waste my money on this


----------



## jiny (Feb 18, 2017)

Peter said:


> Really need to tell my friend to stop talking to me about her ex because it's all she's talked about for the past 2 months constantly but don't want to seem mean/unthoughtful so I'm just putting up with it!! !!!! !!



I FEEL YOUR PAIN !!!

my friend constantly complains to me about her and her boyfriend's problems like she expects me to solve them. it's like if you have so many problems break! up!


----------



## Trasey (Feb 18, 2017)

My back is hurting me so bad and I always tell my mom but she always gets onto me and I'm just like pleasseeee take me to a professional!!!


----------



## boujee (Feb 18, 2017)

the toddlers in the sims 4 are a pain the ass


----------



## Psydye (Feb 19, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> The fact that i've been up for 48 hours yet I cant sleep



I feel ya! I've gone 8 days of sleepless nights before. My sanity was essentially gone. Worst is, I was already kind if "gone" before that happened, as I had a similar experience in November of 2011, when I took mescaline/cactus, and couldn't shut my mind down. Now I'm addicted to downers and what not.


----------



## riummi (Feb 19, 2017)

Spoiler: long and incoherent lol



I thought I really wanted to go here but idk anymore...classes seem so hard to get and I wanna graduate asap. If only I did better in that one class....life could have been so much easier...I WAS SO CLOSE I can't believe I missed it by 20 or so points. I hope I don't miss any deadlines and end up getting my admission withdrawn. Everything feels nice but there's still so much work to be done. I honestly don't want to continue my history project but it would be such a waste not too...and wow don't get me started on late work. AND freaking punnet squares I SWEAR just let the next few months pass by fast please ;;
Also, things feel weird b/w us, I probably shouldnt be involved too much with him anymore and focus on school. BUT if he did ask me out I wouldn't be against it per se (if you actually did that would be cool cuz you literally never do)...if only you didn't friendzone me first  psh I thought it was my fault but noooo you started it


----------



## GhostyRamen (Feb 19, 2017)

ive been craving a cheeseburger for weeks rip--


----------



## forestyne (Feb 19, 2017)

i tried making a PB+J sandwich (and i'm still not sure whether americans mean jelly or jam, anyway) and it was so gross i actually threw up. my body is having an existential crisis.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 19, 2017)

My dad stopped breathing yesterday while we were playing a video game and I don't know what to do. I was so scared, I want to move in with my mum but he would be on his own. I just feel like I'm his carer at this point. It's just me and my dad, my mum is 250 miles away. I don't want to leave him on his own but I don't want to have to live like this. It makes me not even want to live at all.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 19, 2017)

I've been feeling like trash all day and I still haven't found a half-decent map for my stupid town! D:<
My tablet is being obnoxious as hell lately and I don't like it! 
Also Splatoon was so damn ratchet today why the hell do people hack in *S Rank* matches that's just pathetic and ridiculous! The Nintendo Switch better fix that crap. >:/


----------



## Trasey (Feb 19, 2017)

MY BACK


----------



## Rory&Easton (Feb 19, 2017)

My emotions are salty.


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2017)

i don't know how to word this paragraph without making it long as hell


----------



## Peter (Feb 19, 2017)

wanna see cashmere cat live so bad but he never tours here (


----------



## Locket (Feb 19, 2017)

My cousin got rejected by the bishop to get baptized, and I went through it. I'm close to tears because it _hurts._ His bishop had absolutely no reason to reject him. Neither did mine. I _don't_ want him to go through all the bullying and discrimination that I went through. I don't want him to get anxiety because of it. I want him to be treated normally, how he's being treated now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

invisible post .-.


----------



## Chicha (Feb 19, 2017)

A bug bit me twice on my arm today and it's been driving me nuts all day. I hate bugs.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 20, 2017)

-_-  -_-  -_-  holee crap?molee everything about this whole thing is Bad and annoying and they are all wrong !! this is so frustrating im having so many meetings and they all are messy abd annoying and i feel like everything is a big misunderstanding ??? idk i want 2 die


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 20, 2017)

Everyone I know and everything I see is bothering me.
..I just wish I never existed.


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2017)

I HAVE AN ESSAY DUE TOMORROW


----------



## milkyi (Feb 20, 2017)

I just want to fix it, but I can't


----------



## riummi (Feb 20, 2017)

i'm so screwed...I could transfer after 2 years but I really hope they change their policies by then 
my dad saying that if I can't get into my major is "no big deal" are you f*ing kidding me? no budget either to go to uc so what the **** is the point anymore. thanks for the support


----------



## Dim (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm tired of everyone treating me like ****!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 20, 2017)

can someone kill me and revive me on this friday night please ?


----------



## hamster (Feb 20, 2017)

There's this dodgey neighbour that keeps coming to my house to sell stuff and he gets my dog really worked up. He's come over like 3 times today already like just **** off.


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2017)

xii said:


> I HAVE AN ESSAY DUE TOMORROW



still haven't started :')


----------



## Bcat (Feb 20, 2017)

I know I can do this. but its hard and im not in the mood.


----------



## Trasey (Feb 20, 2017)

I feel so betrayed..
Just another knife in the back


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 20, 2017)

_"Gays are discriminated because they are f*gs"
"Gays are weird"
"My dad says the are f*gs"_...

Yeeeeaaaah , me coming out to my classmates is not ideal

Also , who tf writes gay as "gey" ?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 20, 2017)

Apparently my parents know more than why I overdosed than I do.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Feb 20, 2017)

lol tfw you can't get passed that damn conclusion paragraph and the dang essay is due tommorow lol


----------



## forestyne (Feb 20, 2017)

My second cousin died over the weekend.


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2017)

i have a big pimple on my upper line and it's too noticeable

ive tried everything i can to lessen the swelling and redness but NOTHING

I. have. school. tomorrow


----------



## Aquari (Feb 20, 2017)

i want february to be over so bad i want to switch to my march/spring avi sig theme, also i really want to hit the 10k posts mark but there are no threads interesting enough for me to post on


----------



## Trasey (Feb 20, 2017)

I just feel super betrayed, used, and copied over??? like wtaf


----------



## Dim (Feb 20, 2017)

tbt notifying me of recent reply in subscribed threads thats ends up being mine. :|


----------



## Haskell (Feb 20, 2017)

That I was selfish to overdose.


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2017)

xii said:


> i have a big pimple on my upper line and it's too noticeable
> 
> ive tried everything i can to lessen the swelling and redness but NOTHING
> 
> I. have. school. tomorrow



i popped it i can't !!!

the swelling went down a bit ig but it still looks horrible


----------



## moonford (Feb 21, 2017)

People exposing their personal life on the internet, especially when its controversial or very serious, it just screams out "GIVE ME ATTENTION!"

If you need help go to someone who will help you, the only thing the internet will do is tell you to "kys", make up BS about you and give you sympathy which makes you feel sorry for yourself.

Get help, not sympathy from strangers who don't actually care.


----------



## hamster (Feb 21, 2017)

NO NO NO
its pretty funny to look at my old posts but imkinda torturing myself at the same time..


----------



## moonford (Feb 21, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> There are a few people on here who are always moaning and saying "i wana die lol im sooo suicidal" like I get people have issues and it's good to talk about it, but trying to grab attention all the time bothers me. Also saying controversial opinions for the sake of "BAIT" and arguing with others is pathetic. If you're always whining about yourself and life in public I really don't care, just be quiet thanks.



Its very annoying and ruins the vibe here, I'm suicidal and I have depression but do I complain on here? No, I get actual help.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 21, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> People exposing their personal life on the internet, especially when its controversial or very serious, it just screams out "GIVE ME ATTENTION!"
> 
> If you need help go to someone who will help you, the only thing the internet will do is tell you to "kys", make up BS about you and give you sympathy which makes you feel sorry for yourself.
> 
> Get help, not sympathy from strangers who don't actually care.





Ekcriptia said:


> There are a few people on here who are always moaning and saying "i wana die lol im sooo suicidal" like I get people have issues and it's good to talk about it, but trying to grab attention all the time bothers me. Also saying controversial opinions for the sake of "BAIT" and arguing with others is pathetic. If you're always whining about yourself and life in public I really don't care, just be quiet thanks.



lmao me


----------



## Dactal (Feb 21, 2017)

i have no job and no money


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2017)

i legit thought it was monday and i don't have after school tutoring until tuesday which was today so i actually didn't show up to tutoring lol my teacher is going to be pissed


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Feb 21, 2017)

My english teacher can't take a ****ing joke


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2017)

Grah, darn my procrastination.


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 21, 2017)

My toes are frickin FROZEN, and not in a Disney way


----------



## Locket (Feb 21, 2017)

i lost my test thats due tomorrow

for the strictest teacher in the school

- - - Post Merge - - -

and he's not taking the test after tomorrow i cant even


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2017)

Hash slinging slasher said:


> My english teacher can't take a ****ing joke



dude SAMEEE


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 22, 2017)

why is a mosquito in my room
why is a mosquito on late winter 
why im existing ugh


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

its snowing, right when i thought winter was finally over


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 22, 2017)

look at all the medicines i got. RIP my liver...


----------



## moonford (Feb 22, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> lmao me



 u_u uhuh.


XD


----------



## boujee (Feb 22, 2017)

shower won?t turn hot


----------



## Peter (Feb 22, 2017)

wifi is messing up + won't connect my 3ds


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 22, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> u_u uhuh.
> 
> 
> XD



i have a great solution for u tho !!!!!!! u can Block people, that way you dont have to see their posts !!!  xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

is the text supposed to b that small

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm it fixed itself


----------



## moonford (Feb 22, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> i have a great solution for u tho !!!!!!! u can Block people, that way you dont have to see their posts !!!  xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Nah, I would prefer if the ignore button deleted peoples threads, posts and so on. It doesn't really achieve that much plus it's ugly to look at. =/ Ah well. 

u_u ^_^


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 22, 2017)

6th grade will *always* be the worst part of school tbh


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 22, 2017)

I just got my first ever referral in school. For having 4 ****ing tardies. So now on Friday I have an hour of after school detention. 
I told my dad and he said he'd talk to the school about it though


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 22, 2017)

****ing just spent over 40 minutes on a Star Wars Battlefront mission on Master difficulty only to die on the last wave. ****ing shadow troopers are OP as hell. One to two shots and you're dead plus they have invisibility. I'm so damn pissed right now.


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Feb 22, 2017)

Well, a lot of really trivial things that i'm OVERTHINKING. Though there are some reasonable concerns. One of the reasonable things is that eventually all of us will be dead and there will be no record of our deeds even if they were great.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And i panic really easily which i know i shouldn't but my friend hasn't responded to my messages in about an hour and i think something might have happened because they're never away from their phone or computer for more than 45 minutes


----------



## easpa (Feb 22, 2017)

trying not to let on, but school is really starting to get to me. I'm in my last year of secondary school and i hope to go on to study psychology in college next year. The exam results that I need are quite high, but I know that I'm capable of getting them which is why I'm so frustrated with myself for not working hard enough so far. The exams are in June so I do have a bit of time left to start working harder but I'm just having a lot of trouble motivating myself I guess :/


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 23, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Nah, I would prefer if the ignore button deleted peoples threads, posts and so on. It doesn't really achieve that much plus it's ugly to look at. =/ Ah well.
> 
> u_u ^_^



oh Okay D: </3

- - - Post Merge - - -

u know wat  bothers me ..., ,., peoplel who hav a problem but just complaiain about it ..,,.. instead of trying to solve it ..,,,,, they r choosing 2 have this problem lol!   also  i know they arnt trying to solve this Probelm because i see them complaining on the internet '!!!   just a random thing thats botherigngn me 2day


----------



## Locket (Feb 23, 2017)

Snow plows going down my road, which has already been gone over 3 times before, and go over 5 more, uneeded, times. At 5:20 am, like I don't wake up for another two hours! It's been an hour since then but jeez, I looked outside and _it wasn't that bad._


----------



## moonford (Feb 23, 2017)

People who can't spell.

(YouTube comments, lol)


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 23, 2017)

ur edit made this seem ruder than intended so ill just go awei and dei


----------



## hamster (Feb 23, 2017)

LLOOL i can handle a lot of my old posts (mostly just because im annoyed of the way i used to talk) bt being an edgy right wing 15 year old having debates with people on an ac forum when i wasnt even right wing, just didnt iknow what i was talking about scares me


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 23, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> no i like complaining about people who annoy me and it's not just you xxx my post was *****y i took it a bit too seriously but this is a What's Bothering You thread so i complain
> atleast you're not snarky or aggressive ((from what i've seen)) like others on here... i seriously H8 them



ye nah i just think it was weird to complain about people complaining about their lives lol but yeh w/e
and it doesnt rly bothr me anyways bc most people ive spoken to on here Rly dislike me but Thank


----------



## Locket (Feb 23, 2017)

my friend in officially in a relationship with my crush


----------



## Zireael (Feb 23, 2017)

For the past year or so my childhood friend has been talking to me over Facebook and occasionally dropping compliments and hints towards me, I had just been ignoring them and diverting the topic to something else but now he's actually asking me if I'm seeing someone and I have NO IDEA how to answer him. It's a subject I'd rather not go into since my current relationship isn't really out in the open yet but I don't know how to tell him I'm not interested without hurting his feelings, or having him ask more questions...


----------



## Flare (Feb 23, 2017)

Learned the harsh reality of what Anxiety truly is. :l


----------



## Dim (Feb 23, 2017)

It's annoying how other guys try to act so masculine. :|


----------



## KatRose (Feb 24, 2017)

AHHH I HAVE BEEN SO INACTIVE ON THIS FORUM LATELY AND ACNL IN GENERAL. I feel so bad :/ but also the amount of things I've been doing lately is insane on top of starting a new job. I cannot keep up with life and my mental health is deteriorating so that means I come back to TBT for comfort !!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 24, 2017)

THAT I AM PLOT RESETTING CELIA AND SHE IS PLOTTING PERFECTLY BUT IN EVERY OTHER SPOT THAT I HAVE PLANNED FOR OTHER VILLAGERS. LIKE DOWN TO EACH MINUTE DETAIL SHE HAS PLOTTED PERFECTLY IN EVERY OTHER SPOT I HAVE PLANNED EXCEPT HERS WTF CELIA ARE YOU JUST SHOWING OFF BEFORE YOU MOVE IN??? BC I AM KIND OF IMPRESSED ACTUALL BUT KOSTLY FRUSTRATED


----------



## riummi (Feb 24, 2017)

"it should be easy. how can you not finish it on time. god no excuses" *says the person who never went to hard or advanced classes in their life and doesn't even know how to spell the word 'fib' AND has never had to deal with 4-5 hours of hw. are you kidding me. why don't you try then


----------



## Radda (Feb 24, 2017)

My day started at 9am and ended at 10pm. I feel worse for my parents though.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 24, 2017)

Here the rant that it finish yesterday



Spoiler:  Rant



It all started when the professor started to mention about a project call HACCP I was not having a very good day plus I dint understand anyway that day I fainted and then people were giving me sugar when they aren't supposed to give me sugar right away it is bad for the person but like they were all over me I was freaked out and then one of them obligated me to drink water and I vomit then the rest of the day was ok because I got picked up.... soon the week of projects and exams was coming but the next day I knew who were my group and it was him the one who obligated me the water what worse he smoke I'm not allergic to smoke but I'm very sensitive to the smell that I cough a lot -.- plus he call me babe which I hate he older then me like wth so I wasn't happy.  Anyway it cane down to it
The professor wouldn't help me too much because she explain the majority was just only helping the thing of little stuff
I had 5 exams and 7 projects between 2 weeks in a row
I was so messed up and having migraine especially with the HACCP because it was group project and my god that guy I couldn't work with him I don't know how I made it with him I could work with the other one but not him!
Anyway on Tuesday it was to give that project and take the math exam.... professor dint came so no exam -.- great wanted to take that out of my system but nope just nope.... so finally yesterday we did it....

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD I'M GLAD I FINISH THAT EXAM

I was loosing my mind yo

I was making introduction and conclusion like crazy on those works and 2 of then my god I had to do an oral presentention
But computer was messed up those days so I dint show my presentation I just said it out loud and there we go no problem
But my god I work on those to just finish on not putting then
What was the point breaking my head doing it
I have no idea how I fainted more then what I needed
And the worse thing the guy who smoke just tell me I need anger issues i don't need that
But he no respecting my wishes as in stop calling me babe
Stop giving me hugs because of the smell of cigarettes it just lingers no matter if you don't smoke in 2 or 3 days I have a very sensitive nose plus that perfume yuck
And stop giving me headache for the love God

Also on cleaning day he dint nothing and that math exam he dint brought a caculator so he gave up just like that until teacher put sense on him

Anyway back to my project they werewere all different
One was about the pyramid which I took on oil because it was very few little choice I had left
I choose the most important person for the history project do there was a lot things like a lot a lot
In another project call special diets I took one of the hardest one because of my mother being one - - I regret it

And the last project big I took the farthest why me 

And that math project I ask for help from teacher and no help I did it on my own just asking to only 1 student in the part I was missing -.-

So messed up, so stressed 
I have no ******** idea how I managed everything

BUT THANK GOD I DID
AND NOW HERE COME THE GOOD STUFF I WANT



- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw it's pretty long so it's on your on warning


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 24, 2017)

my therapist is literally always like 10 minutes late do these ppl not know how to use clocks......


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Feb 24, 2017)

I am beginning muscian. I learn violin. I am sad musician.

Let me tell you why.

The first and most important thing you will learn in Violin is correct posture, holding, and bowing techniques. They are hard to master yet are deceptively simple.

I've spent many weeks on this alone. Then began with repetitive and boring lessons on how to play open strings.

G, D, A, E. The strings of a violin.

C, D, E, F, G, A, B, C - Do, Re, Mi, Fa, So, La, Si, Do

The classic scales. Over and over again.

Then I finally begin to get the hang of finger placement and am so happy to be able to change my A String into an F Sharp.

And we begin to finally learn a song. 

Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.

Yes it's stupidly simple but **** you. You can't play the first two notes on violin now can you?

(Disclaimer: F word was aimed in general and not at a specific person just in case you get offended. K bye.)


Das right.

So I am ecstatic that my weeks of torturing my poor hands straining themselves to get comfortable in the positions they need to play the instrument, all the while cramping like a *****, has paid off.

BUT THEN I AM SAD BECAUSE AFTER PRACTICE MY VIOLIN BECAME MISTUNED.

SO I TRIED TO TUNE IT AND SNAPPED MY E STRING.

I CAN NO LONGER PRACTICE TWINKLE TWINKLE LITTLE STAR.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 24, 2017)

I want to overdose again.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm still far from completing my amiibo card collection and I'm worried that the trading community here will die down before I get everything, since most people are already close to done completing their collections.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 24, 2017)

Okay, the battle royale in Pokemon Sun and Moon is just ridiculous. But at least Master Rank at Battle Royale is easier than Battle Tree (even the entirety of Mario Kart 8's 150 cc and 200cc is easier than just one battle at the Battle Tree), but still tough.

I've been using the power button to withdraw from battles when I'm losing so the losing record doesn't count towards my game.


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 24, 2017)

There was a spider crawling on me and I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW. I'm so freaked out! It was small and brown with really long legs and aaaaaaaaaaahh


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

nostalgibra said:


> There was a spider crawling on me and I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW. I'm so freaked out! It was small and brown with really long legs and aaaaaaaaaaahh



little did you know he was trying to protect you!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 25, 2017)

Seeing my posts makes me want to leave this site forever


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 25, 2017)

In all honesty, everything's been bothering me lately. But my family is the current one.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

mori dates, my sidebar is doomed to be out of wack


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 25, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> mori dates, my sidebar is doomed to be out of wack



everything works out! i never thought I would be able to get my candies and feathers to match up, but TBT finds a way


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> everything works out! i never thought I would be able to get my candies and feathers to match up, but TBT finds a way



hopefully i wont have to trade my precious baby hammer for another mori ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

Taiko said:


> Seeing my posts makes me want to leave this site forever



What's troubling you? What posts do you not want to see?


----------



## moonford (Feb 25, 2017)

My 12 year old cousin has been harassed for the last year by this one kid, he has called her things like "ginger b*****, "fat whale" and also a very disgusting comment about my auntie who is very sick.
He also used some social media accounts to bully her with even harsher things to say.
My auntie reported to the school what happened but the did absolutely nothing.

Last week this boy decided to go up to her on the bus and once again made fun of her looks and my auntie, this time my cousin stood up for herself which resulted in her getting a punch to the face.
She came home crying and now the police are involved.

If this boy is doing crap like this at his age then what on earth is going to do to other people? He's a violent and evil child.

It really makes me think, why do schools allow them to stay at school if they do nothing but harass people and be slackers. Kick them out.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

My head feels heavy like I'm gonna have a migraine soon.


----------



## easpa (Feb 25, 2017)

I was meant to go out with friends tonight but my anxiety's been so bad all week that I had to cancel on everyone at the last minute  cool


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

Thankfully, I feel better but I only slept for 2 hours and couldn't go back now.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> My 12 year old cousin has been harassed for the last year by this one kid, he has called her things like "ginger b*****, "fat whale" and also a very disgusting comment about my auntie who is very sick.
> He also used some social media accounts to bully her with even harsher things to say.
> My auntie reported to the school what happened but the did absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...



My condolences to your 12 year old cousin.

But I believe it's apart of the 'No Child Left Behind Act'.


----------



## moonford (Feb 25, 2017)

Raskell said:


> My condolences to your 12 year old cousin.
> 
> *But I believe it's apart of the 'No Child Left Behind Act'.*



Thank you.

Is it working? I didn't think so. The anti bulling section is weak and if schools aren't doing their jobs regarding bullies, then the bullies should be kicked out temporarily and they should be taught respect by their parent/parents. Children our influenced very easily and are usually very sensitive like my cousin, those types of kids are usually the ones who are targeted and end up killing themselves or begin to harm themselves, I think the lack of discipline that the parents give their children make them into monsters, disrespectful, evil, monsters like that child.

The kid who is doing this needs help, I don't care about him, I care about his future victims. He will be a violent thug and nobody should be a target of him. He needs counselling and removed from the school until he learns respect and rejects violent thoughts otherwise other people will get hurt.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2017)

My family.


----------



## piichinu (Feb 25, 2017)

i    ww ant my computer back!!!!!!!!!!!! my mom took it from me cos i was RUDE and i was supposed to get it back today and she kept saying "ya ill give it to you in an hour" until i had ENOUGH! then i was accused of being rude again wtf. all i have is my ****ty chromebook i might die

- - - Post Merge - - -

and now she wants me to go to vancouver with her to help her out with some forms having to do with her family in syria blah blah LMAO hoe i do not forget the many ways u have wronged me


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 25, 2017)

??? ok but this shouldnt happen tho ?? i wanna speak 2 the manager  i shouldnt have these feelings when im dissociating this badly it's like the worst of both worlds  Thanks??


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

That I have to be responsible.

Why can't I be an irresponsible, rich, and spoiled teenager? ;p


----------



## boujee (Feb 25, 2017)

ate so much pizza
suffering with heartburn
but it was worth it


----------



## mogyay (Feb 25, 2017)

so i was just sitting relaxing then i realised i made a mistake in work today and now it's really annoying me.. i hope i didn't cause any trouble


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 25, 2017)

The long drive DX ITS TAKING AT LEAST FIVE HOURS I MEAN SRSLY 254 MILES????


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2017)

Spoiler: ??might be triggering NOT sure



i almost puked at walmart and im extremely scared of vomit so i had a panic attack too



- - - Post Merge - - -

also,, i miss him too much


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 25, 2017)

look ****er , i know by some unknown reason not even FBI and CIA cant discover why you dislike me and back in Late 2016 (before december) you we're an awesome guy. I know you ****ing dislike me by whatever reason but can you atleast try and instead of disconnecting from your discord account even through you we're on the whole ****ing day atleast try saying a _"hi"_  that is even drier than a ****ing desert , that literally all the thing im asking for , **** you.


idk


----------



## Dim (Feb 25, 2017)

Everynight I have trouble sleeping. I have so much anxiety I go to sleep with stomach problems and wake up drenched in sweat. I have been such a nervous wreck all winter. I'm tired of it.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 25, 2017)

today was so boring all i did was play pokemon and procrastinate on homework cool


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

My rat is so fat that I don't know how to help him lose weight. He eats everyone else's food. He's borderline obese. I seem to just panic over the small things and when big problems arise I just shut down. I had to choose between local anaesthetic and sedation for my root canal surgery and I completely shut down and my dad decided it'd be better to be sedated. I keep crying about it every time I think about it.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Feb 26, 2017)

I have a work placement tommorow for 2 weeks which might give me a job but I'm really awkward so I don't know if I'll get it :/


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

Food at that restaurant, wasn't great.


----------



## easpa (Feb 26, 2017)

I really am one of the biggest procrastinators out there. I had all week to write my personal statement for a college access scheme I'm applying for and, of course, I've left it until now to do. All 1500 words of it!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 26, 2017)

When I joined this site a couple of years ago it was full of friendly people, fun events, and a place I could go to relieve stress. Now the community is sour, most of the topics create arguments, and the Smash section which I loved has died. If things don't make a big 360 degree turn I'm probably going to leave and yet again find another forum.


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2017)

procrastination strikes again


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 26, 2017)

im a lying clown :^)


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

I see myself as white trash sometimes! :c


----------



## Dim (Feb 26, 2017)

internet suckssssssss


----------



## blackroserandom (Feb 26, 2017)

My mother is coming home soon and I'm bracing myself for all the complaining. I liked the peace and quiet. Not to say I don't love my mother but literally everything I do is met with something. "You are eating too much! Too much noise! You sleep too much! You park too far! You aren't a child anymore, I don't know why you have those stuffed animals still." It's too much sometimes!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

I've become incredibly apathetic about nearly everything and have begun to stop caring for myself physically, but really these have been issues ever since I was dumped, and that was over a year ago now. I really need to cut both of those things out because honestly it's ridiculous.



Luckily this place has been a nice way to spend my time.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm tired as **** thanks to my stupid job, I've been up for *36 hours*...
What's worse is that I take forever to fall asleep, and my entire body hurts like hell..
I'm just glad I called off tonight.
The stress and pressure of overnight shifts is _*unreal*_.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Feb 26, 2017)

I hate when trades fall through... I wait and wait and never get a response T_T


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

The Young Turks

Their Youtube channel is a bunch of bias full of hypocrisy.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> The Young Turks
> 
> Their Youtube channel is a bunch of bias full of hypocrisy.




I can't agree with you more. I can't stand them.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 26, 2017)

Well I'm starting to have a fever because I feel very heavy and very cold when the weather it's starting to get hot


----------



## blackroserandom (Feb 27, 2017)

ZebraQueen said:


> Well I'm starting to have a fever because I feel very heavy and very cold when the weather it's starting to get hot



Oh no! I hope you feel better soon! Being sick sucks


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Feb 27, 2017)

There was a silent multicolor flashing in the sky (red, blue, yellow) for a split second and then all the electricity in my  went out. It's not raining nor do I hear any thunder so idk what's happening ;;

Also there's firetrucks everywhere atm


----------



## Aquari (Feb 27, 2017)

my apple sapling is out growing its pot(s) too quickly i need to find a place to plant it outside but i hate the idea of having it outside because of all the goddarn bugs


----------



## Limon (Feb 27, 2017)

My Social Studies homework.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 27, 2017)

Only got 3-4 hours of sleep after doing stuff all day and I was mid-dream when my alarm went off, probably had JUST slipped into REM, so I am SUFFERING tonight. Glad it's at least my Friday so I can go home and pass out hopefully. Also hopefully I get the few things I want to get done when my boyfriend gets home tomorrow so we can have the rest of our time to chill, but I'll probably be too groggy to be productive, at least I have good intentions I guess...


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Feb 27, 2017)

this cold is killing me


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 27, 2017)

My god this Internet so slow


----------



## easpa (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm expected to be able to have a 15 minute conversation for my French exam in about a month when I can barely introduce myself in the bloody language :/


----------



## Loriii (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm getting super hungry and we're just about to take our dinner (almost 3 am here).


----------



## moonford (Feb 27, 2017)

....

This forum has made me very bitter. When I joined everybody was nice, helpful and very enthusiastic, now? Well now things have changed. The wave of argumentative threads are ridiculous and sometimes I get involved in them and people start whining about how horrible I am for having an opinion that opposes theirs. Am I not allowed to have an opinion? Because the way you people react to them is atrocious, grow up and get a grip. People have different views and you definitely shouldn't be throwing hissy fits because of them, it shows how immature and petty you really are.

You make threads go down hill and make a fuss for staff members, so you are destroying the cheer the website is meant to be about so it would be appreciated if you (1.) Learn to accept opinions, (2.) Don't insult people if they have an opposing view, (3.) Avoid a thread instead of whining about how mean it is when in reality it isn't.


----------



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

I fancy myself a can of whoopass.
Realized something, and now, I wish I could do something.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

My hands are incredibly cold to the point of hurting and even if I turn up the heat nothing helps. As much as I love winter typing is a nightmare.





Also I can't stand how "Artisan" has become the new word for "Hipster food". Artisan means skilled in a trade, not just food. That's just a pet peeve though.


----------



## moonford (Feb 27, 2017)

The pain I'm currently in.


----------



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

Sigh.

​


----------



## Loriii (Feb 27, 2017)

The power went off earlier because of some problems with the utility pole while I was sleeping. Now that it's back, I'll try to get more sleep later. Hopefully.


----------



## scotch (Feb 27, 2017)

i gave too much extra tbt


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

My weight. :'(


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> My weight. :'(



You're not fat. You're healthy. Take pride in your weight. Define it as your strength or as your muscle. Define with pride. Just please don't call yourself fat.

Take strength in what my current signature preaches from the word of the lord. This verse helps me enter tranquility, I hope it does the same for you. If you are negative, more negative will enter you state of mind. 



Spoiler: Proverbs 17:22






> A merry heart does good like a medicine; but a broken spirit dries the bones.​– Proverbs 17:22​


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You're not fat.
> 
> Take strength in what my current signature preaches from the word of the lord. This verse helps me enter tranquility, I hope it does the same for you. If you are negative, more negative will enter you state of mind.



I'm pretty fat though. 

At least in my opinion.
I'm very self-conscious...


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I am though.
> 
> At least in my opinion.
> I'm very self-conscious...



I'm very self-conscious too. I know the struggle. Though, the number on a scale are just numbers! They do not represent *who you are*!


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

But it'd be nice to be skinny.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> But it'd be nice to be skinny.



Same...


Maybe  one day I'll put in effort but that's pretty hard. I need motivation. Oh well, I'll still try my best.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 27, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> But it'd be nice to be skinny.



You're having the mindset that you need to fit into societal norms, but you don't. You are pinkcotton! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Same...
> 
> 
> Maybe  one day I'll put in effort but that's pretty hard. I need motivation. Oh well, I'll still try my best.



You are putting in effort already. Too much effort. Have your mind be free and be you, Ash! >3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 28, 2017)

-Monday was awful


----------



## Aquari (Feb 28, 2017)

i want to plant a new batch of clovers but im too lazy, i dont even know where my soil is


----------



## Dim (Feb 28, 2017)

why do I always stress?


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 28, 2017)

the last level on super mario 3d world is hell and i want 2 die


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 28, 2017)

So tired I can barely keep my eyes open.



visibleghost said:


> the last level on super mario 3d world is hell and i want 2 die



Champion's road took forever for my sister and I to beat. I couldn't even imagine doing that level without Rosalina and solo is even more difficult. We still haven't beaten the very last stage where you get all of the green stars. The game is so evil that even when you've collected and done everything, you need to beat all the levels over again with every character in order to get the final stamps.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 28, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> So tired I can barely keep my eyes open.
> 
> 
> 
> Champion's road took forever for my sister and I to beat. I couldn't even imagine doing that level without Rosalina and solo is even more difficult. We still haven't beaten the very last stage where you get all of the green stars. The game is so evil that even when you've collected and done everything, you need to beat all the levels over again with every character in order to get the final stamps.



yesss ive lost like 150 lives doing this Hgh .,,,. i made my sister play with me but we havent beaten it yet i m Dying.

and ya ik i beat every level but the 2 in last world with ever vharacter but the last world is Hell


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 28, 2017)

i took too much water today!!!!!! and no exercise so i just now feel like a jelly with all the water


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

having to get a new birth certificate because mine was misplaced


----------



## easpa (Feb 28, 2017)

Being both a major procrastinator and a bit of a perfectionist is really messing me up at school. Like I'll leave a piece of homework or an essay till the day before it's due, and then stay up half the night trying to make sure everything's as good as I can make it, which completely messes up my sleep schedule. All of this could be avoided if I just, y'know, did the work when it gets assigned maybe?? God


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

I got a haircut.




...Ew. I can't stand getting them because they never look good. Of course that's just my self-deprivating attitude but...Eh.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 28, 2017)

JUST DO UR DISSERTATION ITS NOT THAT HARD


----------



## Bcat (Feb 28, 2017)

the smoked butterscotch latte is back at starbucks and I'm dieting. *sobs*


----------



## mogyay (Feb 28, 2017)

mogyay said:


> JUST DO UR DISSERTATION ITS NOT THAT HARD



did 100 words and took a 3 hour break, good work


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

My arms hurt!


----------



## Loriii (Feb 28, 2017)

I think I have stiff neck. I can't move it without looking like a robot XD


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

the dogs keep barking DX


----------



## hamster (Mar 1, 2017)

anxiety has gone over the roof recently ;//


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 1, 2017)

i think  im being Dislikeable (irl,, ive always been that on tbt) and blunt but i honestly dont care that much . i kunda feel like if they dislike me theyll leave me alone and let me rot away and die lmao but also i get that  being stupid but Also i dont Care at all so . v bothersome


----------



## Zireael (Mar 1, 2017)

Whenever I start working on art I get a headache, must be something with my laptop screen...


----------



## Jake (Mar 1, 2017)

Again, there is no need to come here to express your annoyances about other members on the site.


----------



## Seroja (Mar 1, 2017)

mogyay said:


> did 100 words and took a 3 hour break, good work



proud of u mog


----------



## mogyay (Mar 1, 2017)

Seroja said:


> proud of u mog



thank u babe!!!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2017)

Jake said:


> Again, there is no need to come here to express your annoyances about other members on the site.



Does this apply to the blog tree too? Or is it for this thread? I don't have anything to blog right now, but I'm just asking for clarification.

I can't believe I lost my mind on this. I have agreed to the rule, but I think something went wrong with me.


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 1, 2017)

There's a warning about dangerous winds today and possibly storm/tornado. I'm really scared. :c


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 1, 2017)

ugh, why do all the interesting threads happen and end when i'm not around to give my two cents??


----------



## jiny (Mar 2, 2017)

got left on seen!!1!1!

- - - Post Merge - - -

lmao this is fine this is fine why do i get anxious over stupid boy problems like these omg


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2017)

Would anyone get mad for me walking away, but because I wanted to leave two people to talk with eachother, and to be able to get to class quick? 
Haven't seen anything ridiculous like this since 2016's January. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Weird, wonder what's the cause?


----------



## Heyden (Mar 2, 2017)

my internet keeps dropping out and it was supposed to be fixed today already ugh


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 2, 2017)

i can never go to bed early enough its always getting on my nerves and i cant work out because of the snow since i do everything outside


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 2, 2017)

why do i forget words so often my posts make even less sense when there are words missing in the middle of them i Die .


----------



## piichinu (Mar 2, 2017)

When ur mom lets u buy a laptop but won't give back ur desktop #hustgirlythings


----------



## Dim (Mar 2, 2017)

****ing mom wakes me up at 6am because she doesn't understand what "don't wake up means". I could put a do not disturb sign on my  door and she still wouldn't take the ****ing hint.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a **** ton to do today and I could have done all that in 8 hours but nooooooope. -___-


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 2, 2017)

i havent slept yet good ****ing job me for pulling 2 all nighters in a row. and what bothers me even more is im not even tired ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## pipty (Mar 2, 2017)

I CANT write 6 PAGES ON STUPID LAW. WHY STUDY LAW???????


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 2, 2017)

I've been really tired the past few days and haven't been able to sleep well. I need energy this weekend top work on the group project so I hope I start to wake up. Today I'm stuck at college until 6:25 PM and I'm already feeling tired as hell at 12:24 PM.


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Mar 2, 2017)

Loyalty is whats bothering me. I have been with some for a year and finding out a friend has a crush on him is just ugh, i guess i should of kept her out of my life and never forgave her


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2017)

Lovebuggyxo said:


> Loyalty is what's bothering me.


This.
I can't stand trusting anyone and hoping I can not worry about be lied/betrayed. 
Welp. Since today I missed school, might as well think. (Too much work, rip.)


----------



## aericell (Mar 2, 2017)

my friends have been pushing my buttons lately lmao this might not work out at all


----------



## Javocado (Mar 2, 2017)

I have not been blessed with my tax return yet so I'm gonna have to hold out on Switch/BOTW for a bit longer :-(


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 2, 2017)

i am so done. right after christmas break, literally 2 days after, i got a cold. it took me about a month to recover. then in early february i got food poisoning, which was fun. i had to deal with that for 2 days straight. and then, right when i was JUST starting to recover from the food poisoning (which took 4 days, lmao!) i got another cold. C00L!!! that literally took me 3 weeks to fully recover from.. and i've been healthy for about 5 days now after that whole mess happened, and guess what. i've caught another cold from this piece of trash school which is filled with sick animals who spread their germs to EVERYONE and their mother. (there has literally been a 24 stomach bug passing through the whole entire school for 2 months now. just proves how disgusting these people are lmao) so yep now i'm gonna have a sore throat for 3 days straight and not be able to swallow anything!! cool beans, i'm so ready to die.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 2, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i am so done. right after christmas break, literally 2 days after, i got a cold. it took me about a month to recover. then in early february i got food poisoning, which was fun. i had to deal with that for 2 days straight. and then, right when i was JUST starting to recover from the food poisoning (which took 4 days, lmao!) i got another cold. C00L!!! that literally took me 3 weeks to fully recover from.. and i've been healthy for about 5 days now after that whole mess happened, and guess what. i've caught another cold from this piece of trash school which is filled with sick animals who spread their germs to EVERYONE and their mother. (there has literally been a 24 stomach bug passing through the whole entire school for 2 months now. just proves how disgusting these people are lmao) so yep now i'm gonna have a sore throat for 3 days straight and not be able to swallow anything!! cool beans, i'm so ready to die.



honestly this is your fault probably. people in hospitals around sick people all the time don't even get sick this much. if you're surrounded by sick people then you just need to be more vigorous with your hygiene and increase the number of vitamins in your diet. sounds like you dont exercise enough/don't have a very strong immune system. no need to blame those around you for everything lol

i know you prob werent looking for responses but when ppl talk like this its so ekhjshktsjket

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lovebuggyxo said:


> Loyalty is whats bothering me. I have been with some for a year and finding out a friend has a crush on him is just ugh, i guess i should of kept her out of my life and never forgave her



if shes had a crush on him but hasnt done anything to ruin your relationship whats wrong with that? people cant help who they like

- - - Post Merge - - -

also im annoyed bc i got 2 day shipping on wednesday but for some reason my package arrives tuesday! can someone explain that!


----------



## hamster (Mar 2, 2017)

i seriously need to get a blood test. it's obvious that i'm at risk of anaemia now but i keep on forgetting or just not bothering


----------



## Aquari (Mar 2, 2017)

my cheeks are sore and it hurts to chew


----------



## jiny (Mar 2, 2017)

my crush keeps wanting to walk with me to class but he doesn't say anything!!!! if he wants me to walk with him he should tell me ;( i found out because he told me friend in 7th period


----------



## Locket (Mar 2, 2017)

so the tri ended today, I get a freaking N (Needs Imrpovement) for a citizenship grade because I didn't talk in ONE class, and in the rest I got an H (Honorable) in the 6 others, I mean just because I can't talk to a class of 30 others because I don't want them to make fun of me, doesn't mean you have to give me that

i have acne below my eyes and on my nose because i've been so stressed lately


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 2, 2017)

In the past week I've probably slept only a total of like 12 hours. It's getting really tiring.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2017)

Procrastination strikes again.


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Procrastination strikes again.



LMAO same.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2017)

Took over an hour to soak off my gel manicure and file my nails and everything and today when I put on a new shirt the dye or whatever rubbed off on the bits of the base that stuck behind... so now I have grey blotchy nails. -_- Gunna have to re-foil and soak them tomorrow to get the rest of it off, SUCH A HASSLE but gel looks so nice and lasts so much longer than normal polish...


----------



## Heyden (Mar 3, 2017)

3 days into Autumn and I'm sick already l o l


----------



## Locket (Mar 3, 2017)

i just had a panic attack and i haven't had one since June of last year


----------



## Thunder (Mar 3, 2017)

my favorite lost top chef


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2017)

Got a wrong order, went to my e-mail to see what was up, locked out of my e-mail, only way to verify would be to answer a million questions about the account when I made it when I was like 15... and I doubt I used my real name and I don't use it for e-mails I have it as a place everything goes through, like my pay-pal and amazon... -_- So I have to now try to get all the stuff I had connected to it to be moved to a new e-mail but half of them ask for confirmation on your previous e-mail to move it... which I'm locked out of... so you can see the problem. Tried to e-mail a few of the customer supports having to do with my accounts and my orders... hopefully they'll be able to rectify it.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 3, 2017)

i wanna die and i thought i was getting better


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 3, 2017)

One by one going through all my important websites and changing my e-mail connected to them... why does outlook have to be such a major dick? Like I get it, security is important but don't lock me out of my account every two weeks...


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Mar 3, 2017)

Well its a long story and she waited too tell him until we had an argument. Plus i get you cant help your feelings but i didn't like that she herself did not come too me and tell me i had to hear it from other people.  As i stated its more of the loyalty thing for me, she should of as my friend came too me and told me not have other friends tell me about it.

As for 2 day shipping, i have had the same problem its so annoying, call the company and tell them and they will refund the shipping cost most likely.


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

Trusting someone only to be betrayed, worse when you never expected it, well especially since the ***** said nothing bad would ever happen.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 3, 2017)

every time i open up steam it's like Yo Um 35 Updates :') y .  cant i jsut play my games w/o updating steam every time


----------



## piichinu (Mar 3, 2017)

Lovebuggyxo said:


> Well its a long story and she waited too tell him until we had an argument. Plus i get you cant help your feelings but i didn't like that she herself did not come too me and tell me i had to hear it from other people.  As i stated its more of the loyalty thing for me, she should of as my friend came too me and told me not have other friends tell me about it.
> 
> As for 2 day shipping, i have had the same problem its so annoying, call the company and tell them and they will refund the shipping cost most likely.



ah ok, maybe she was just afraid or nervous to tell u? obviously i dont know the story but hopefully u can get it sorted soon x

and the shipping is free 2 day shipping from amazon so i cant rly do anything about it except wait


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow, I never noticed how bad that SPN episode was. I mean, a lot of episodes are pretty garbage-y in hindsight, but that play episode was just a giant jerk off for the writers with an extra middle finger towards anyone who dare criticize the show, huh?


----------



## Locket (Mar 4, 2017)

I don't wanna go to bed because I don't wanna have another panic attack


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2017)

ppl are . Bad


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 4, 2017)

A lady smacking her gum... OMG PLEASE STOP


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Why does it cost 2 bells to upload images? 
Welp, time to make 150 bells to put it on the tier list.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Why does it cost 2 bells to upload images?
> Welp, time to make 150 bells to put it on the tier list.



?? host on imgur maybe?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 4, 2017)

i should've known someone with that name would be a ***** lol

~~~

so annoying shut UPPPPpp


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

I want to die. I feel so alone.


----------



## hamster (Mar 4, 2017)

I need to find something better to do than this.


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Feel depressed.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Feeling meh.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Why Trump?


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 4, 2017)

My Dad's been dead for almost two years and his birthday was yesterday. It's hard to want to keep on and the sadness just festers. It sucks his birthday passed with just a whisper. Like it's a random day, like it's any other day. This sucks 

But I am getting the Monster Hunter Amiibo soon and then Felyne can move right in


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 5, 2017)

it's like it gets worse and worse everyday
sorry i can't be like them?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 5, 2017)

My boyfriend shaved. =[


----------



## forestyne (Mar 5, 2017)

Donald Trump is out of his mind and I know it's going to go badly but I'm secretly excited for him to get wrecked, but that makes the future bleak.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 5, 2017)

can someone cancel cishets Please i can give u 3 dollars for the trouble


----------



## easpa (Mar 5, 2017)

Friends are trying to involve me in drama between them that I physically could not care less about and I'm just NOT in the mood :/


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Woke up only to realize I woke up.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Stretch marks because I'm fat and they're impossible to get out and I hate them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 5, 2017)

8 page group report due to on Tuesday and I'm typing up the most to fill up the pages. I'm really mad because he said 1.5 spacing which makes it even harder to fill up the pages. Why 1.5? Almost everything is double spaced now for assignments.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 5, 2017)

I want to leave , i dont wanna be here anymore


----------



## Jeonggwa (Mar 5, 2017)

people guilt tripping me for having an expensive lifestyle -- i basically spend everything I earn but I am never in debt
aight, I don't eat much in general so let me enjoy my 4 packages of nama choco I got from Hokkaido


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2017)

Feeling a little dizzy.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 5, 2017)

i want to play AC with some of my friends here but my new town isnt at the point id like it to be, let alone my mayor


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

my dad is watching nascar, i dont like nascar..


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Stretch marks because I'm fat and they're impossible to get out and I hate them.



You and me both. Argh, I hate being fat.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2017)

I am so freaking tired. Each night I've been getting 3-4 hours of sleep then popping right up and not being able to go back to sleep... it's not the business when I have a 10 hour work shift to do... My eyes burn and are strained and just want to be closed but I still have 7 hours to go... woo...


----------



## Bcat (Mar 6, 2017)

I partied too hard and I'm exhausted and I have so much to do.


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Missed school today because I slept late. :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 6, 2017)

I am sooo sick of group projects. I've been getting a ton every semester lately. I got in a very unorganized group and we only have 5 of the 8 page requirement done even though I wrote most of it. One group member never showed up for class and made an excuse through every email they sent why they couldn't make it so now we're down to 3 members. We present tomorrow and I honestly don't give a **** anymore. I want this done and over with.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

I feel like anything that's bothering me isn't worthy of being on here because everyone's issues are so much more severe and I feel really guilty about it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2017)

Ugh, I can be so awkward sometimes. Also, I wish that I could just be myself, and not caring about what others think. I wish I was like my old self...I didn't really care what others thought about me back then. I wish that I could just be my true self.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 6, 2017)

out of nowhere my sleep schedule got super ****ed up and its annoying the **** out of me. starting last week ive been going to bed every day between 7-9 am and waking up feeling disgusting at 1 pm. its like my body is telling me that night time is day time... and ive been trying all week to go to bed at 9 pm but nothing works and i end up not sleeping at all. i tried zzzquil but that did nothing at all. i hope this all goes back to normal once school starts again because if i dont sleep at night and i have school, well id be going to school without getting any sleep...fml


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 6, 2017)

out of no where i get hit with bad sadness (I'm not even sure how to explain it) 
I'm always tired
my parents make me miserable + my brother does too
i keep losing friends


----------



## vel (Mar 6, 2017)

my dad is pushing all his views about the world onto me and honestly it's so annoying. i said i was a feminist and he disagreed saying i wasn't "old enough to understand" and it's probably just a "phase," and if i don't agree he doesn't need to pay for anything of mine and i should get out. like ?????


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

F-rated movies.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Reading To Kill a Mocking Bird for school. My dyslexia is so bad that it can't handle books and it's really hurting my concentration...Ugh, I don't know if I can finish this...


----------



## scotch (Mar 6, 2017)

how many times i got banned on this server


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Might get a tutor to come to my home instead of going of school...
Amxiety is awful omfg.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 7, 2017)

Getting tired of bread >_>
Too much bread


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

i know reddit sucks and i knew that b4 clicking on the thread but ??? the amount of people trying to write this http://www.northjersey.com/story/ne...s-headquarters-attacked-asbury-park/98796218/    off as a random act if violence instead of a hate crime is alarming and so sad and i want 2 die but thats not bc of that i Guess But Still this sux


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm insanely confused right now. I wish my head wouldn't be so empty so I could bloody realise how to deal with this situation.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 7, 2017)

i need to do things and i dont wanna >:/


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Should've been dropped when my mom fell from the stairs when holding me in a basket, she now has Cancer.

Better yet, I should've never been born at all.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 7, 2017)

hen you have a nightmare but you couldnt wake up from it...


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2017)

what does it mean when a crush tells you not to stop liking them but they don't like you in a romantic way??? im confuSED


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Hate Drama.
So, I'll take home instruction for the rest of my Sophomore Year!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 7, 2017)

Ok , Who the **** does a creepypasta video on 2017? I thought these things died in 2014 and transformed into some ****ty clickbait videos on YT


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hurt and Heal died...


----------



## Locket (Mar 7, 2017)

how awkward i felt while watching a thing in a church about god n stuff

never again cause i was so freaking embarrassed and thought they were gonna kick me out


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 7, 2017)

Manic again and having trouble getting sleepy/going to sleep. But I really need sleep.


----------



## Locket (Mar 7, 2017)

I need to gather this courage to talk to my crush, but I'm an introverted wussy that would much rather curl up in a ball and hide rather than talk to anyone.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 8, 2017)

still annoyed about not being able to sleep. and scared to go back to school tomorrow...the only thing that scares me is japanese and lunch aughhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 8, 2017)

oh god i have school at 7 and it takes me an hour to get ready and driving there takes forever. i havent slept at all i feel like im gonna cry i cant go to school today but i dont feel like arguing with my mom since this is the first day back. i wish i could sleep normally again. ughhhhhhh im so nervous about japanese and humanities (i turned in a paper 4 days late). i really need to see a sleep doctor or something this has gone too far. sorry for posting so much im such a worry wart hahah


----------



## Aquari (Mar 8, 2017)

i still cant eat cold foods


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 8, 2017)

First day of school since getting off break >.<


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 8, 2017)

2014


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Want to die.
I'm a cancer that affects innocent people. 
Maybe I should take Home Instruction to keep my curse at home.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 8, 2017)

_"Did i said something wrong?"_

 Well considering it seems you did not heard what i said before and you response to the thing i said with a "uhhh dont get into trouble" when that is not even related to the thing im talking to you its obvious you said something wrong. This is what i dislike from you , smh. Dont talk to me 
No.


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Apparently, the school changed their mind.
Now, I can't get it, and will simply have to continue going.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 8, 2017)

my toe hurts very badly


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 8, 2017)

I miss my original copies of my Pokemon games that got stolen.


----------



## Locket (Mar 8, 2017)

my crush sits next to me in science


----------



## Haskell (Mar 8, 2017)

I have a small closet. I don't know what to wear tomorrow.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 9, 2017)

nvm


----------



## Flare (Mar 9, 2017)

VPL is hell to update.
I'm too useless to find information. 
Well... I'm almost finished finding it anyway...


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 9, 2017)

1. lmao I was late 10 minutes to my midterms in archaeology (the worst part was that it was my first class???), but I finished it anyway
2. I LEFT MY PROBLEM SET ANSWERS IN MY MAJORS CLASS EARLIER AND I'M ANNOYED BC I DID THAT OVER THE WEEKEND AND FINISHED IT EARLY aaaa the good thing is that it's easy so I can do it in an hour tonight


----------



## Fleshy (Mar 9, 2017)

really missing my love and knowing it'll be at least 4/5 months until we're together again is hard when i just want to be with him now & forever


----------



## Haskell (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't have a jacket to match my sweats. My Mother has one that she never uses but won't let me use it. She allows my siblings to borrow some of her clothes from time to time. .-.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 9, 2017)

i need to get out of my house more often but no friends invite me
and when i invite they say yes for the moment but once the day come they told me they cant


----------



## Locket (Mar 9, 2017)

my brother might have strep which is bad cause if i get strep, i have to take penicillin, which i'm allergic to, and i have to miss school, which i can't cause i have tests that need to be taken and i don't need anymore homework ;-;


----------



## Aquari (Mar 9, 2017)

my 16gb micro sd isnt here yet its supposed to come tomorrow but judging by the way shipping is going, i think it will be here in 2 days.


----------



## Locket (Mar 9, 2017)

seriously if i have strep imma kill my brother e3e


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 10, 2017)

I have an abscessed tooth and my cheek is swollen, thankfully not enough for it to be too noticeable but anything I smile or talk I feel it and it's bothering the bejesus out of me.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 10, 2017)

I have a geometry quiz today


----------



## mogyay (Mar 10, 2017)

ok i called my work cause my manager said to call him and the receptionist didn't know who i was.. like i don't understand how you still don't know who i am i've spoke to you like so many times, i feel dumb


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I have a geometry quiz today



I feel ya. Just have confidence. That can make a GREAT difference!


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

Took something a little bit overboard...
Shouldn't keep thinking and simply not trying fix any of it.

Imgur doesn't seem to work for me so easily...


----------



## moonford (Mar 10, 2017)

Social experiments that take people's trust and kindness for granted/ betray that trust and kindness.

E.g Bulling experiments. 

Its messed up.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 10, 2017)

im feeling le frigcn Bad  ! ! ! llol


----------



## easpa (Mar 10, 2017)

Got back the results of my mock exams yesterday and they weren't AWFUL but I'm getting really stressed over how much I need to improve on them in the real exams this June. I need at least 505 points to guarantee my course in the college I want and I ended up with 420 points this time so another 85 is doable? i think?? maybe??? I hope so anyway


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2017)

My pet apples are bothering me right now.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

The Clinton News Network (CNN) is bothering me right now.


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2017)

my crush let me down easily because he just wants to be friends :// but it's fine. im not going to force him to like me. the good thing tho was that he hugged me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 11, 2017)

Spoiler: Suicide TW



So about a week ago a friend of mine from high school posted something like his "last meal" and goodbye... and just today another close family friend attempted suicide. I've been in a slum myself and all of this is not helping at all, that piled on top of getting barely enough sleep to survive these past few weeks and I'm barely hanging in there. Trying to keep my chin up and look forward to going on my mini-vacation next month, I definitely need to get away from everything for a minute but it's really hard...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2017)

everything because f everything


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 11, 2017)

rabbits aren't rodents, stop grouping them together aaaa get your facts straight first please


----------



## moonford (Mar 11, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> rabbits aren't rodents, stop grouping them together aaaa get your facts straight first please



They haven't been in the rodent family for over 100 years. So why do people keep calling them rodents?


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 11, 2017)

the party i went to wasnt fun at all i left within the first hour i got there because people started bringing alcohol out


----------



## Dim (Mar 11, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> the party i went to wasnt fun at all i left within the first hour i got there because people started bringing alcohol out


people have to resort to alcohol to have a good time smh

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyways, once again I am back to being a nervous wreck. I don't know what the hell is causing me to feel so anxious all the time honestly. Is it my job? The people I see everyday? The people who I have to live with? Honestly I am so sick of it already I just want to stop being so pissed off and stressed out and move on with my life.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

My hair is bothering me. .-.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 11, 2017)

I keep on falling asleep while reading pls help I dont want to study anymore


----------



## hamster (Mar 11, 2017)

i get these stomach pains late at night and it's bugging me


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

I would love more pears, I recycled heaps of them a year ago, I'm still salty at myself


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I would love more pears, I recycled heaps of them a year ago, I'm still salty at myself



Are you talking in real life or about the game? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> people have to resort to alcohol to have a good time smh



Preach, Nox! Preach!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

People keep saying im 11 ;-;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Are you talking in real life or about the game? :3



Oh real life you know


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 11, 2017)

Spoiler: idk competition drama



Lmao stop complaining about people not letting you compete, as far as I know you guys were the ones who didn't follow the rules whereas everyone else did, so what makes you guys so special as to just let you play without following rules? I get that you guys had a petition where you'd get extra extra deductions if others just let you played, but rules state that if you don't comply, you're not eligible to play, and I don't see why you guys deserve the privilege of not following the rules; deductions also mean that you still get points when you weren't supposed to have any anymore. Stop hating on people who don't want to "let you play for fun despite not being able to follow the rules" because competitions don't work that way, it's your fault and you have to be responsible. Stop bringing out sob stories and crying in front of people just to make them feel guilty and sign your stupid little petition, every other competitor did their job and worked hard; bear the responsibility of not doing your own. It's so childish hating on people who won't sign your petition; there are others I know of who've had petitions that weren't pushed through because some didn't sign, and they were mature enough in accepting the consequences (aka not being able to play) given it was their fault for not abiding to some rules. Owe up to your mistakes instead of bashing those who can see your mistakes. *******s.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 11, 2017)

I missed one of my midterms and I'm kind of mad about it. It was my own fault because I read the time stamp wrong (I thought it closed at midnight when really it was 6pm), but it's still pretty upsetting. My grade in the class has gone down at the most 20 points.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

the miscellaneous


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2017)

i have 3 ****ing b's on my report card


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

When people think I copied their signature and they're right wrong.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> When people think I copied their signature and miscellaneous they're right wrong.



just like when people think I'm 11 and they're right wrong.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> just like when people think I'm 11 and they're right wrong.



When people think Beth is 11.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> When people think Beth is 11.



smh we turn every thread into somewhere to chat


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> smh we turn every thread into somewhere to chat



When a thread always gets turned into a chat.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> When a thread always gets turned into a chat.



when raskell constantly changes their avatar and beth adds an appropriate movie script


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> when raskell constantly changes their avatar and beth adds an appropriate movie script



When Beth adds an appropriate movie script and Raskell thinks it's a poem.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 11, 2017)

i want to talk to my gf again


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

someone took my back


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> someone took my back



When someone takes Beth's back.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell said:


> When someone takes Beth's back.



when aliens take my back


----------



## Rasha (Mar 12, 2017)

I think smokers should NOT be allowed to have pets. every time my sister takes our dog to her friend's house he ends up smelling like cancer, it breaks my heart when I try to hug him to see that all his lovely hair smells of cigarette smoke.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

it bothers me my cat won't love me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 12, 2017)

Was going to make up for my lack of sleep today, so I took a sleeping pill which in the past has gotten me 6-9 hours of sleep, which would be so much better than the 3-4 hours I've been getting the past few weeks...Took the pill and when it usually kicks in in less than 30 minutes, it took around 2 hours to kick in to where I actually fell asleep, and guess what? Popped right back up after 3 hours. I am so not about this. I just want to sleep.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 12, 2017)

my nose is so gross , ew


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 12, 2017)

a snakey "best friend" lmao. we're nothing more than acquaintances now.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

My cat meowing non-stop and I can't do anything to stop the meowing. It's not even a cute meow. :/


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

When I can hear their cat meow from Australia smh


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> When I can hear their cat meow from Australia smh



You cannot. It's i m p o s s i b l e.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You cannot. It's i m p o s s i b l e.



Lies smh 11 year olds think everything be impossible


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 12, 2017)

You are addicted to the number 11 and thats okay XD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

The Young Turks is bothering me.


----------



## Flare (Mar 12, 2017)

eew.
Just vomited.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> eew.
> Just vomited.



That is gross.


----------



## hamster (Mar 12, 2017)

going to court again is going through mine and my family's head, there's really not a nice presence right now


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> going to court again is going through mine and my family's head, there's really not a nice presence right now



Hope all it well. My prayers and condolences are going to you and your family!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 13, 2017)

Should not have worn my ass-kicking high heel platform boots to work today with my owchie toe, but I look fierce so I guess I'll just have to suffer.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Should not have worn my ass-kicking high heel platform boots to work today with my owchie toe, but I look fierce so I guess I'll just have to suffer.



Whenever I wear boots I feel the same way. Don't worry about it too much. Try to pretend that your feet are non existent, specifically your toe... that helps for me.


----------



## hamster (Mar 13, 2017)

my arm aches so much, i must have slept on it all night



Raskell said:


> Hope all it well. My prayers and condolences are going to you and your family!


why are you so nice to me :'(


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Whenever I wear boots I feel the same way. Don't worry about it too much. Try to pretend that your feet are non existent, specifically your toe... that helps for me.



I wish this would help me. XD I can already tell that when I get home and take these puppies off my feet are gunna be SWOL AF


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm being told some things I disagree with and don't like.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 13, 2017)

im super tired for sleeping at 3am


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 13, 2017)

Why does this site keep notifying me when I like a post??? I know I liked that post! _I was there!_


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> Why does this site keep notifying me when I like a post??? I know I liked that post! _I was there!_



It does that for me too. It's really annoying. I know what I clicked like for, TBT. .-.


----------



## jiny (Mar 13, 2017)

the way he texts me has really changed..


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

My nose. Like... why?


----------



## Dim (Mar 13, 2017)

There are 7 kids in my family and yet my sister and I are the only ones pouring our money into our dogs life. I understand that 2 are in college and the other one is young but the rest are just selfish af. They don't have to help but it sure would be nice because $2,000+ is ridiculous!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> My nose. Like... why?



My nose is acting up again. .-.


----------



## Dim (Mar 13, 2017)

"It's just a dog, you're wasting your money. It's just a dog, you're wasting your money."

Yea? Well I'm not the one who fed her pizza and fast food and other ****. Even after the vet told us not to feed her it, they continue to do so! ****ing idiots. Now she is diabetic and ofc I'm expected to put even more money into it along with my sister while they don't do jack **** about it!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

i feel quite sick


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

I really enjoy writing essays, but I like never have the motivation to write one. 

What a paradox.


----------



## moonford (Mar 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really enjoy writing essays, but I like never have the motivation to write one.
> 
> What a paradox.



I have the same problem.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

My throat is dry! :x My nose is acting up! :x


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> My throat is dry! :x My nose is acting up! :x



interesting


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

That people who voted for Trump have gotten beat up for it. That's... just...


----------



## moonford (Mar 13, 2017)

Aound 9 women have been attacked by trump supporters. =(
Two Trump supporters also *pepper sprayed* non violent protestors.  =(
And this too: =(

Very sad times...Neither side are 100% victims.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 14, 2017)

waiting for college decisions

I'm dying inside and stressing out like crazy


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

The amount of time I spend on TBT.


----------



## uyumin (Mar 14, 2017)

School


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 14, 2017)

My cat still won't love me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

I just found my headphones after looking for them restlessly for the last 2-3 days.

They were in the drawer with my computer keyboard .-.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 14, 2017)

I have to catch up on a lot of Photo 1 HW


----------



## Aquari (Mar 14, 2017)

my sleep schedule, i really do need to fix it


----------



## hamster (Mar 14, 2017)

my stomach is agonising


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 14, 2017)

I woke up at around 6 (I'm guessing?) and just spent the last hour or so trying to fall back asleep until I gave up and got out of bed. Here I am!


----------



## axo (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm replaying Heart Gold because I was feeling nostalgic and I just reached Whitney. I was doing so well but then her clefairy uses metronome and gets fissure?????? Seriously??? Whenever I use metronome I get growl or something completely useless, but she gets *fissure?* And it hit. Anyway that probably sounds really dumb put it really pissed me off.


----------



## Dim (Mar 14, 2017)

chees4mees said:


> I'm replaying Heart Gold because I was feeling nostalgic and I just reached Whitney. I was doing so well but then her clefairy uses metronome and gets fissure?????? Seriously??? Whenever I use metronome I get growl or something completely useless, but she gets *fissure?* And it hit. Anyway that probably sounds really dumb put it really pissed me off.


Same. Except she used seed flare. ._.

Game cheats for Whitney


----------



## axo (Mar 14, 2017)

Nox said:


> Same. Except she used seed flare. ._.
> 
> Game cheats for Whitney



Metronome and rollout make whitney one of the worst gym leaders, second only to clair, imo. Clair's kingdra is just so annoying, and the shedskin on her dragonairs makes me want to murder her.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

02:16 PM - Raskell clicked Like for this post: What Are You Listening To? by Teabagel

https://www.youtube.com/w...


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Hardly no one is on


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Bunny from tiger said:


> Hardly no one is on



I'm on. So is Raskell. And the other Raskell. What are you talking about?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 14, 2017)

A hem there is only one raskell


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 14, 2017)

The amount of anti-male female supremacy posts flowing from one of my closest friends and her sister (also a close friend of mine) is actually disgusting. I tried talking to her about it but she "won't take an opinion on this matter from a man," even though I'm only saying this because I'm concerned about her attitude towards men and I've literally never intentionally done something to hurt her feelings. It's just so strange, she's not the person I grew up with at all.. and I know that she's literally had no bad experiences with men in the past or I'd at least feel sympathetic towards her. but I'm losing one of my best friends because I'm a guy. fml


----------



## scotch (Mar 14, 2017)

gender neutral people who do it for attention


----------



## SkylaF (Mar 14, 2017)

*School Ugh*

My class basically spent the entire day talking about how drugs are bad and more specifically, how the people who choose to do them are horrible awful wastes of space. I mean, could they have some tolerance please? It's so horrible of THEM to judge and bash drug users. Most recreational drug users are teenagers taking stupid risks and making mistakes. That doesn't mean they aren't worth anything. My friend gets straight A's and does volunteer work, puts everyone before herself, and yet, she does LSD, shrooms, molly and other stuff on the weekends. I don't think she's trash for that. I think she is going through something terrible (she was raped) and she' self medicating any way she can. I don't recommend it, but it's not my place to judge her. I'm there to support her and try to get her to stop without pushing her away. She was in class with us today, and the intolerance displayed by everyone there was disgusting. I watched her and I could see that she was beginning to cry. I guess I just need people to stop talking about what they don't understand as if it's so simple. None of those kids even do drugs. They aren't even tempted. They don't know the underlying reasons or feel the mystery and curiosity that surrounds drugs. My other friend was trying to help them understand by making the analogy: licking a pole in winter. You're told not to do it, so naturally, you get curious and for some, that curiosity wins, and they lick the pole. All I know is, my best friend was crying and I was shaking with rage for the whole class.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aronthaer said:


> The amount of anti-male female supremacy posts flowing from one of my closest friends and her sister (also a close friend of mine) is actually disgusting. I tried talking to her about it but she "won't take an opinion on this matter from a man," even though I'm only saying this because I'm concerned about her attitude towards men and I've literally never intentionally done something to hurt her feelings. It's just so strange, she's not the person I grew up with at all.. and I know that she's literally had no bad experiences with men in the past or I'd at least feel sympathetic towards her. but I'm losing one of my best friends because I'm a guy. fml



That seriously sucks. I would be freakin pissed if I lost a friend over my gender. That seems just as bad as all the "so-called" awful things men do.


----------



## Dim (Mar 14, 2017)

You better not buy that ****ing **** you stubborn piece of ****!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

nothing atm


----------



## riummi (Mar 15, 2017)

me: "i didnt get into ucd" 
mom: *laughs* thought so

uh ok. Sure I didn't really expect to get in but damn that really hurts you know?.

I'm so mad at myself for screwing up my grades junior year. I only have one or two more options but even those are complicated. All this stress is just building up and I can't exactly share my problems with anybody. Either no one will be helpful or my parents will just make me feel like **** when I already know I f'd up. They even have the nerve to assume things about me and claim that I don't care when I choose to keep all the stress and anxiety to myself. They have no idea what has gone through my mind all these times. I can't confide in them w/o being blamed for something.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 15, 2017)

I think I'm slowly but surely coming to a harsh realisation that the past three or four years of my life and my aspirations for the future have all been for nothing.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

A liberal news radio spewing out fake news... "...most republicans don't support Trump's Muslim ban or his border wall."


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> A liberal news radio spewing out fake news... "...most republicans don't support Trump's Muslim ban or his border wall."



It's not even a Muslim ban. I love how the media loves to brand it like one.

He didn't ban Muslims from the country, he banned refugees from countries that are known as sources of terror. the most ironic part about all of this is that the countries Trump banned are the ones Obama labeled as sources of terror during his administration.

But let's not talk about politics. I've lost friends over it and I've come to realize it's just not worth it.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

People aren't mature enough to discuss politics without loosing friends...


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> People aren't mature enough to discuss politics without loosing friends...



agreed. Don't get into politics with someone unless you just legit don't like them xd


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Don't discuss, "religion, politics, or sexuality" at work or school, people.

Seriously? Like. Why?


----------



## moonford (Mar 15, 2017)

I can't decide on this characters name.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Why does Luke Bryan have to be more pop than country?


----------



## hamster (Mar 15, 2017)

i was crazy at 15(yea i know u can see my quotes im not really trying to hide much but JC)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> when people call you transphobic, homophobic, sexist, etc etc, you just gotta ignore them and enjoy what you do



Preach, Ekcriptia! ;p

I find it ironic when people call me homophobic...


----------



## hamster (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Preach, Ekcriptia! ;p
> 
> I find it ironic when people call me homophobic...



ahh same. i also had a massive struggle with my identity for most of my life and wanting to be a male got me very depressed. something clicked though and i'm very happy being a female now.
i'd also like to say transitioning as a child is *wrong,* if my mom said "yes, you can have a sex change" i would have regretted it later on. some people are trans for all of their lives but sometimes people can completely change their mind. it's best to make your decision as an adult and when parents let their child have something done like that it's wrong.

edit: i just don't think young people are rational enough to make life changing decisions. if you get your gender changed at a young age and you have 0 regrets i'm very happy for you. you should really explore your identity first and when you turn 18 i think that's the time to consider if you really want this or not.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> ahh same. i also had a massive struggle with my identity for most of my life and wanting to be a male got me very depressed. something clicked though and i'm very happy being a female now.
> i'd also like to say transitioning as a child is *wrong,* if my mom said "yes, you can have a sex change" i would have regretted it later on. some people are trans for all of their lives but sometimes people can completely change their mind. it's best to make your decision as an adult and when parents let their child have something done like that it's is wrong.



I think it's something that should be decided between the teenager and the parent. I think a doctor will second guess the parent if their child is still at a young age.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 15, 2017)

Avoided going online on facebook tonight bc I have tons to study and I'm purposely avoiding my committee-mates who're asking for help/manpower on certain stuff whoops


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 15, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> ahh same. i also had a massive struggle with my identity for most of my life and wanting to be a male got me very depressed. something clicked though and i'm very happy being a female now.
> i'd also like to say transitioning as a child is *wrong,* if my mom said "yes, you can have a sex change" i would have regretted it later on. some people are trans for all of their lives but sometimes people can completely change their mind. it's best to make your decision as an adult and when parents let their child have something done like that it's wrong.
> 
> edit: i just don't think young people are rational enough to make life changing decisions. if you get your gender changed at a young age and you have 0 regrets i'm very happy for you. you should really explore your identity first and when you turn 18 i think that's the time to consider if you really want this or not.



i feel like it's just a phase if you feel like that in young teens, and i think it's a decision you should think about if you still feel that way in your 20s. i felt more masculine plus i sometimes still wish i was born a boy, but that will probably change and if i ever changed my gender i would regret it

and what's bothering me? just feeling sick atm


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

My cat has a cold. He keeps on sneezing, it's a cute sneeze but still... I feel bad for the fella.


----------



## Locket (Mar 15, 2017)

i have the rest of today to do narration for this video, but its due tomorrow. I need to get facts, write the script, and then talk into a mic and make sure that i got the timing right


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I procrastinate relaxation time...


----------



## Locket (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I procrastinate relaxation time...



how

i procrastinate everything but relaxation time (that is why i got a b in math... i was missing a lot of assignments)


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 15, 2017)

A tenant in a building lied to management (or at least misinformed) about me knocking on her door late at night. One of the girls in the office comes up to me and basically just automatically blames me, saying they have pictures of me walking near her door, saying the tenant saw me through her peephole. The apartments are like maybe 7-8 feet away from the main path leading to each apartment building, my arm doesn't reach that far, I'd have to throw something to reach her door. It just sucks because I had to tell the girl a few times that I did not do it and she didn't even give me a chance. "Don't let it happen again, people have a right to their privacy." Oh for sure, but heck, I didn't knock on her door in the first place. Yeah I pass by on the path to get to my building but that's it. I was livid at the office worker, she didn't have the kindness or professionalism to hear my side first before taking sides. And what's worse, is that she didn't even show me the pictures, I should have gone to the office and seen them but I was just too angry (I need down time to cool off). It just sucks living here for 3 years and no complaints and all of the sudden some random person complains about something I didn't even do and poof, I'm an awful person and given barely any chance to defend myself.

BUT on the plus side, when Mom comes back from visiting family, she says we are going house hunting! Finally! This isn't the first thing management has done (maintenance lies to you, gave a bunch of spots to the building next door making parking even more limited) but hopefully it'll be the last.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Locket said:


> how
> 
> i procrastinate everything but relaxation time (that is why i got a b in math... i was missing a lot of assignments)



I don't know how. I hate myself for it. :x


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2017)

a person
also, procrastination


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 15, 2017)

im bored. and this is my last slice of pizza while mom and dad have like 1 pizza and a half :l


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 15, 2017)

I need either TLOZ amiibos , a phone with NFC stuff or ntag215 chips . Weapons breaking was a bad idea


----------



## Dim (Mar 15, 2017)

chees4mees said:


> Metronome and rollout make whitney one of the worst gym leaders, second only to clair, imo. Clair's kingdra is just so annoying, and the shedskin on her dragonairs makes me want to murder her.


Don't forget stomp for powerful early-game stab (with chance of flinching) and moomoo drink. Did I forget to mention attract? ._.

GF really went savage this game lmao


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm sad my original recipe of bread dint turn out to be the thing I hope


----------



## Aquari (Mar 16, 2017)

im basically nocturnal at this point


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 16, 2017)

I should be studying for my orgo exam in the morning not slacking off on here
I'm gonna fail it
I'm stupid and bad at everything
I crammed and it's all my fault
I'm so tired
Pls kill me now lol


----------



## Aquari (Mar 16, 2017)

i have a headache and i dont know where the Tylenol is


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 16, 2017)

people are really annoying


----------



## hamster (Mar 16, 2017)

i need to find activities to do. i haven't spent time with my friends in ages or even gone outside for a week, i hope i feel better soon


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 16, 2017)

the mental health care system Lmao also my brain


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't have BoTW...


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 16, 2017)

lmao 3/8 sleepless nights done before I'm temporarily free from school work
I went to school this morning literally shaking bc I was so tired aaahaha
(actually I do go to sleep but like, 3 hours of sleep so eh)

ALSO don't host an event while inviting a lot of participants when you can't find the manpower to handle it lol, idc how successful the event is going to look with more participants, not everyone can give their time for that event bc of prior commitments so stop forcing them to and dragging these people into helping out in manpower

- - - Post Merge - - -

like ok sure I said yes to the event in the first place but I didn't expect the workload I had this week and I want to back out but I can't anymore bc of lack in manpower, plus I heard from a friend that they said they weren't going but for some reason was placed under manpower so now they're kinda forced to go...... ? hm wonder what contingency plan they have in case any one of us in manpower gets sick or doesn't go or something


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 16, 2017)

Good news is I got an 80% on my exam today that involved a lot of memorizing rather than actual applicable knowledge. Bad news is that I now have no mental energy to spare, am stuck here until 6:25 PM, and have two assignments due tonight.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

Raskell is bothering me. He posts way too much!  Fortunately, he's not posting too much today.


----------



## Locket (Mar 16, 2017)

cramps and muscle pains... at the same time... in the same place

i can't escape

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost Soda said:


> I don't have BoTW...



i have BoTW

we're missing the console to play it...


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Mar 16, 2017)

Locket said:


> cramps and muscle pains... at the same time... in the same place
> 
> i can't escape
> 
> ...



So close, yet also so far.

--

People who think celebrities are politicians.


----------



## aericell (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm getting tired of being there for people all the time when they can't even be there for me.
I'm not asking for much but it'd just be nice if you could listen through the whole thing and show signs that you're actually listening instead of texting other people on your phone and it'd also be nice if you gave input without suddenly making the entire thing about your own problems.


----------



## Byebi (Mar 17, 2017)

i wana play nier----


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2017)

i've been feeling very disconnected to the world recently


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 17, 2017)

ugh oh my god my grandpa doesnt leave me alone. my moms out of town right now so he insists that he keeps checking on me but he only comes over to see my dog i can tell. he obviously cares about me but i dont really feel as sentimental as i should since hes such a flake. i was watching pokemon perfectly fine on the TV (which is rare! really fricking rare because my mom always hogs it and watches netflix so i have to watch it on my computer) and then right when i got all comfy and made some soup, he walks right in like nothing with another bag of treats and toys for my dog. i just want to be alone on my 3 day weekend jesus ****ing christ and the worst part is that he stays till like 9 and thats the time i try going to bed. but now i have to stay up later because i cant get **** done while hes here. ive been trying to take my dog upstairs so he has nothing to be here for and it worked the first time (lmfao i said she needed a bath and he knocked on the door 5 minutes later and said he was leaving). but idk what to say now bc i cant just say that again. god help me i just want to binge pokemon alone for 3 days


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 17, 2017)

*d e p r e s s  i o n *


----------



## Locket (Mar 18, 2017)

my mouse broke now i gotta use my wacom for a mouse


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

the heat, its 35 degrees in bloody autumn


----------



## made08 (Mar 18, 2017)

PuellaMagiMe said:


> *d e p r e s s  i o n *



Lol literally same


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 19, 2017)

nvm!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2017)

So like my best friend likes this guy (who practically everyone I know is friends with), which is sweet but it's unrequited love right now. She talks to me and our other close friends a lot about it, and she always seems a bit upset about it being like "I've said it a thousand times before, he's not interested in me" and "I'm done". 

So naturally I try to offer advice the best I can and what I would do in that situation but she kinda ends up taking offense to it? I know I'm not the best for advice, but still, all I want to do is help but she's being real vague so it makes it really hard :/


----------



## Chrysopal (Mar 19, 2017)

Officially kicked out and living in Motel..


----------



## hamster (Mar 19, 2017)

soo tired, can't be bothered to do anything


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 19, 2017)

i feel like ive gained weight. been eating like **** lately. today i was putting on a shirt and my tummy was noticeable and im like OK DIFFERENT SHIRT


----------



## promisedroses (Mar 19, 2017)

grades, i've failed out of all my classes since i started going to class this year, i have no intentions of going to college, thinking about dropping out in highschool. my life has gotten ahead of me and i'm so mixed up and floating in a six dimension of confusion and depression. nothing else to do is just sleep and get dressed in the morning, whatever. whatever i guess.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 19, 2017)

Car troubles. Another light on and it's blasting me in the face with hot air just as I need AC.


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2017)

feel sick so i'm not going to school tomorrow but the bad thing is that if i miss one day of school i miss so much work from all my 7 classes


----------



## hamster (Mar 20, 2017)

promisedroses said:


> grades, i've failed out of all my classes since i started going to class this year, i have no intentions of going to college, thinking about dropping out in highschool. my life has gotten ahead of me and i'm so mixed up and floating in a six dimension of confusion and depression. nothing else to do is just sleep and get dressed in the morning, whatever. whatever i guess.



aw, i was in the same boat as you. sorry you feel this way
--
my jaw aches because i crack it a lot


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

money


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 20, 2017)

Tired as heck and my Xbox Live membership expired.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 20, 2017)

Spoiler: BOTW Spoilers? idk



I will miss having to go to Van Ruth (Except Battling the Boss , ****ing hell lmao) , especially since i won't see my favorite character , Sidon :'(


----------



## Locket (Mar 20, 2017)

my crush knows i like him cause my cousin told him


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

i got a bad headache


----------



## Locket (Mar 20, 2017)

im so scared like i want my crush to confront me about it cause then i can explain but if he doesn't them imma be scared


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 21, 2017)

too much homework and disappointment from so many things...


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

men lmao


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 21, 2017)

Why everything I do in my house of baking come out beautiful
Luke really
I did an amazing baguette it looked amazing
But...
When I did it in my classroom. ...

It was okay I could have definitely done it better -.-
So make me angry
I do one perfect at my house but as soon as I'm at school 
Nope -.-
-sigh- and wish I have more time to be here too
I miss the forum


----------



## ccee633 (Mar 21, 2017)

That I voided Punchy on accident a few months ago.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 21, 2017)

cishets are so wild like????? they say that gender is the same as Biological Sex and that u cant just "decide to be another gender" but they give ****ing everythign genders  and make the butter boy and butter girl fall in love and it's such a perfect and beautiful love story like ..,??? it's butter ???? wheres the butter dick ????? 
like why tf do cis ppl have an easier time calling a piece of butter a boy than me llike.....????????


----------



## moonford (Mar 21, 2017)

Milo Yiannopoulos.

He's awful.


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

my friend who is also the only asian in the class gets the lowest grade ok


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2017)

my needy clover sprouts, they need daily sprays of water so they dont dry out in the sun


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 21, 2017)

studying for exams that are based on memorization alone is difficult 4 me :' )


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

I wanna do some digital art but I can't ;-;


----------



## cIementine (Mar 21, 2017)

i had to dissect an eyeball today and i'm not okay


----------



## Loriii (Mar 21, 2017)

I still feel sleepy.


----------



## Locket (Mar 22, 2017)

look, i know you know i like you, but seriously, STOP TELLING PEOPLE


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2017)

just got sent a nude nbd


----------



## Bcat (Mar 22, 2017)

my photoshop file crashed and I lost a ton of my work.


----------



## hamster (Mar 22, 2017)

i caught a nasty cold, probably from my mother

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm also on here 24/7, please help me


----------



## Eudial (Mar 22, 2017)

They've reworked Galio on League of Legends, and I don't like his new kit :/


----------



## Soigne (Mar 22, 2017)

my mental health (tm) is Bad right now


----------



## jiny (Mar 23, 2017)

my crush thinks im over him (??) and mad at him (??) lmao wyd


----------



## riummi (Mar 23, 2017)

lmao are you ****ing kidding me 20$ per assignment. You know **** about his assignments so don't assume it's easy. 4 ****ing hours of hw for ONE class. "easy" my ass. Nothing is worse than being told something about yourself that you know isnt even true. I can't even tell you guys off on how wrong your logic is w/o getting a slap to my face along with a lecture. Also, why the **** are you so pissed off at night or when I ask you a simple question? yet when I get annoyed by it, you start blaming me for ****? someone just end me. I go to sleep angry and upset, wake up and deal with your annoying ass and the whole thing repeats. No wonder I'm so tired all the time.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 23, 2017)

My mind is working against me. My mother is coming back in less then a week and I cannot get a grip on my own mind. It sucks, some days it's so hard to get out of bed...my fiance has to drag me out of it. My diet has gone straight to the trash. I'm tired of lying in bed and I'm tired of getting out of it. I don't know how I'm gonna manage mom coming back. I mean I love her but peace is hard to come by when she's around. Judging my food intake, judging the volume at night, the place I park, what I'm doing, why don't I have a job. And the future scares me, my dad's gone and when mom is gone, where will I go? What will I do with myself? Would I even survive? I have a degree but I don't want anything to do with the field anymore. 

And literally everything makes me overthink and worry so much, I can't not just sit here. Driving somewhere new, things, life, reality. I just can't. I spent all my life making my parents happy and now that I have mostly just me, me to worry about, me to fix, I don't know what to do with me. I don't like me, I don't like any of this. I hate seeing the empty chair where Dad used to sit, my mother's bedroom without the double bed for them to sleep on. The cheeky laugh and I know Dad would help me through anything. And he's been gone for almost 2 years now and it still hurts, I still think about it daily. He doesn't speak in my dreams and I fear the day I forget his voice. Everything just sucks even though it doesn't and I can't make any sense of it. The therapists I've been to, they tried to get me thinking that depression didn't really exist. I'm just at a constant loss of what to do, why to keep going but for some reason I keep going. But it's more like a flop around than a sturdy walk. Like a silly ball in a bouncy castle, just at the complete mercy of where I land and bounce to next. I'm just constantly tired. It's as my father said: "I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired."

And saving grace, I honestly don't know where I'd be without my fiance dragging me from my personal hell time and time again. I know he's exhausted, I know he hurts but I just can't sometimes and that sucks.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 23, 2017)

My grandma might pass away soon because she can hardly talk and hasn't been eating or drinking. I've also been studying for exams since yesterday afternoon. Just really tired and want Spring break to get here.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 23, 2017)

i am a total trash mammal and my entire family knows it


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 23, 2017)

Anxiety in general. Want to just relax, have stuff to get done.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 24, 2017)

Woke up with some vertigo... really weird sensation to have, trying to remember to not move my head too fast but it's just not a good time being dizzy each time I turn/tilt my head...


----------



## moonford (Mar 24, 2017)

Not really feeling the best. =/


----------



## carp (Mar 24, 2017)

may have failed my s&l nbd


----------



## hamster (Mar 24, 2017)

i have not been myself lately


----------



## lauraplays1 (Mar 24, 2017)

i havent done my world war 2 project


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 24, 2017)

I have voted for the Republicans to repeal the ACA, but instead, they chickened out on repealing. They may have turned down the repeal, but I am not going to live with ACA. I did not vote for them to support the ACA.

I hope the Freedom Caucus (or whoever those 36 Republicans that voted no) lose their seats in 2018 to the far-right Republicans. They have disappointed me. Cowards!


----------



## Kanaa (Mar 24, 2017)

I hate my life. I just want to die. I want to ****ing kill myself.
I hate trusting people. I never want to trust anyone in my life ever again. All they ****ing do is just hurt me.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm throwing a party on Saturday, because it's my rat's 1st birthday. I'm trying to find a good carrot cake recipe (I'm baking them miniature cakes and cutting teeny tiny slices) that will still hold when it's cut and I just can't find one ;u;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 25, 2017)

****ing eventide island , the way to go to the  shrine is nonsense , and the the only thing you get are rupees , **** this **** aint completing this


----------



## Aquari (Mar 25, 2017)

my teeth, theyre so crooked


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 25, 2017)

Was stoked about having a coupon for one of my fave online stores but when I applied the coupon it ended up being MORE expensive because it took off the sales stuff, so I ended up buying the stuff without the coupon, at least everything was still on sale, so I mean it was worth buying it. It just kind of irritated me.


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 25, 2017)

My family makes me feel so unappreciated and sad. I live with my grandparents and my dad, and out of all of them I do the majority of the housework with no help for absolutely nothing and it's never enough for them. They barely do anything, and when they do they complain about how I should be doing it instead. It's a long story, but I hate how they treat me. Sometimes I feel like my family doesn't even love me the way they act towards me, like I'm some kind of burden on them.


----------



## hamster (Mar 25, 2017)

i've been taking my medication for almost a year now and i don't think they're working. i'm really bad at taking them though so i don't know for sure but again, i might be wasting my time and i feel the same if not worse.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 25, 2017)

what if they don't like the cake


----------



## carp (Mar 25, 2017)

should you have a relationship over continents???? time to find out


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Children.


----------



## hamster (Mar 25, 2017)

feeling extremely lonely


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

The sound that the wings on the boat make in Rainbow Ride is the most horrid sound I've ever heard in SM64 next to the wowowowo sound and  the correct solution sound..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The sound that the wings on the boat make in Rainbow Ride is the most horrid sound I've ever heard in SM64 next to the wowowowo sound and  the correct solution sound..



I don't remember the sound of the wings. But I do hate the 100 coin star of that level.


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2017)

My 3DS broke.


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2017)

my crush has been ignoring me so confused


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't remember the sound of the wings. But I do hate the 100 coin star of that level.



Yeah I was on my way to the ship earlier to get star #6 and the wings on the boat were making this whooshing noise that you don't hear anywhere else in the game. Today was the first time I noticed it and it's absolutely the most horrid sound in the whole game.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Children even moreso than a few hours ago.


----------



## Chrysopal (Mar 25, 2017)

People who say "tho" after a sentence -.-


----------



## tae (Mar 25, 2017)

guess people are callin' me a slut now. :^)


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 26, 2017)

I feel like I'm not myself lately. I don't know what it is anymore, because I lose interest in things that I used to invest in a lot of time.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Mar 26, 2017)

I dun ****ed up bad.


----------



## ivy7 (Mar 26, 2017)

I stayed away from my friends for the better part of today because I needed some alone time, and it turns out my suicidal friend had multiple panic attacks in my absence and his last message said he was gonna cry in bed tonight. Now I feel guilty for not atleast checking on him and I hate myself for it.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 26, 2017)

spring break is over ugh


----------



## forestyne (Mar 26, 2017)

I feel really.... empty? Like, I always get this, it is a package deal, but I just feel worthless and I can't.. feel anything. I just wanna feel something, but I know that in the morning I'll wake up and have some terrible extreme moods anyway, I can't stand it.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 26, 2017)

Feeling super anxious this morning


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 26, 2017)

lmfao


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 26, 2017)

Don't know if I can finish my town before the cherry blossom festival ends in AC


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 26, 2017)

If you are going to ignore me , atleast block me or send an answer saying "Dont talk to me" - I dont understand what i could have done for you to suddenly ignore me.


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 26, 2017)

i'm super spaced out from having a migraine for like 30 hours, and my tummy hurts too. I need to sleep but i don't know if I can.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 27, 2017)

i feel very awful that i dont know where its one of my most special zebras


----------



## Blackpink (Mar 27, 2017)

My town


----------



## Bcat (Mar 27, 2017)

why is smash link so hard to find? I'm so frustrated.


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2017)

my crush wanted to talk to me about stuff but if it was so important he'd wait for me because he knows what my last class is so i guess it wasn't

and i have a staar exam tomorrow fml


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 27, 2017)

Adulting sucks and I don't want to do it anymore.

not really but it is totally lame sometimes like trying to contact insurance or all the paperwork that goes with buying a house...


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

I deleted the wrong file on the root of my SD card and I just lost my ACNL save.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I deleted the wrong file on the root of my SD card and I just lost my ACNL save.



Ouch...thats Really rough...Im sorry to hear  that had to happen. :/ I know the pain of losing data.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I deleted the wrong file on the root of my SD card and I just lost my ACNL save.



oh man i feel for you


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 27, 2017)

why are most people ****ing ********
i'm so angry all the time at everyone


----------



## milkyi (Mar 28, 2017)

Apparently I can't take a joke but how would you feel if all you were called was a sl** over and over again for no reason at all and you did nothing worthy of that title? ��������


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 28, 2017)

im very shy and yet people tell me im not shy

...im just between but im mostly shy


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 28, 2017)

Spoiler:  -_-



k so like . why do people tape them open??? like for real instead of trying to close it they tape it open and post pictures of it ?? **** off those ppl suc kSo much i want 2 Di e.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 28, 2017)

life


----------



## Soigne (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm failing 2 classes because I can't focus on anything anymore and my parents don't understand: a novel by me :')


----------



## hamster (Mar 28, 2017)

days are going too fast for me, i don't like it

- - - Post Merge - - -

also this tingling sensation on the side of my head is back after being gone for almost a year. guess it's because i've been really stressed recently


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 28, 2017)

School needs to end now


----------



## Alicia (Mar 28, 2017)

nervous/worried i might have screwed up on a job application at a place id really love to work!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 28, 2017)

Why has this forum turned into a political debate site? I miss the positive, fun topics. The logic in these threads is also ridiculous it takes every fiber of my being from posting in it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 28, 2017)

another crappy day, can't relax, feel like I'm being choked/asthma attack constantly, ppl being mother****ers abd making me want to bang my head into a wall and kms, and seeing the people on here and their stupidity and everything and i just
cant even

time to go kill some sims hhhhh


----------



## Locket (Mar 28, 2017)

some kid is riding on his dirtbike >.<

i thought that those kind of people moved out 

go away


----------



## Aquari (Mar 28, 2017)

my throat, i really want to rip my tonsils out


----------



## forestyne (Mar 29, 2017)

achy breaky heart

- - - Post Merge - - -

forgot that i have 'issues'


----------



## jiny (Mar 29, 2017)

my exam wasn't that hard... feel like the essay is what's going to bite me in the ass though

ugh also can never concentrate in class anymore. my mind is always drifting off to space and i return to focus right when my teacher finishes explaining the next assignment

- - - Post Merge - - -

people annoy me.... a lot


----------



## moonford (Mar 29, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Why has this forum turned into a political debate site? I miss the positive, fun topics. The logic in these threads is also ridiculous it takes every fiber of my being from posting in it.



It's only one section of many sections on the site, but I see where you're coming from.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 29, 2017)

Spoiler: reallylongandpetty.com



I had a purse that has all of my 3DS games in it. Well, that purse fell off the pile of things from my room that I was keeping into the rest of my room. Now, loads of rubbish bags later, I have not found the purse. Now I'm stressing that I might've thrown the purse in to a rubbish bag with a piece of rubbish that was the same colour as the purse black, like my soul and now I really don't know what to do because the contents of that purse are worth over ?500 (i.e loads of money I'll never get back ever) and the saves on those cartridges are priceless. So many memories on those little pieces of plastic. Now I'm just crying over something as small as 3DS games thatwouldn't mean anythignt o another person but yeah idk what to do really. haha


----------



## Heyden (Mar 29, 2017)

my novel i have to write an essay on for english is so dumb


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 29, 2017)

I had a really difficult time getting to sleep yesterday (again...) and here's hoping today is much improved. I just don't know what keeps me awake at this point of time.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 29, 2017)

This Spring break has sucked. My grandma passed away today and there's a funeral on Friday. Some waiter ruined our day another day this week by getting inserting himself into our conversations and entering into a political debate. Like what kind of waiter does that? Let me eat my food. I don't care your major was political science and you're being a total tool. Then when I come back from break hell awaits me at college.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 29, 2017)

There's alotta stuff bothering me rn but I can't say a word .-.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 29, 2017)

my teachers cant take a joke with me but with the other student she can -_-


----------



## Bowie (Mar 29, 2017)

I hate being pressured into taking sides.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 29, 2017)

i feel like starting my cycling thread back up but i have neither the time nor the patience to get isabelle to shut up about my approval rating

also the art class i'm taking just so happens to use everything i hate about holding things, including but not limited to:
*detailed coloring
*writing
*tedious and repetitive actions
*spending money

compared to the rest of you, my complaints are nothing.  and now i feel worse.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 29, 2017)

i have so much **** to do and not enough time to do it hnnn


----------



## Flare (Mar 29, 2017)

Still haven't received any info on Home Instruction. :/
Need it alot.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 29, 2017)

my throat finally stopped hurting but now comes the last stage where i sound like ive smoked 50 packs of cigs in a day


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 29, 2017)

My mother is finally coming home and I can already feel the complaints pouring in. I can't wait to start home searching, maybe once I leave this apartment...hopefully things start looking a little better. Just...need to relax is all. Hopefully the house we move into has my room away from hers. I also hope to not have neighbors right on top of me and to the side. The noise shouldn't be an issue anymore. Just need to hang in there.


----------



## Locket (Mar 29, 2017)

the sub said that we were working in partners and you heard my crush (who sits next to me) go "ugh"

"ugh" to you too


----------



## Locket (Mar 29, 2017)

Spoiler:  because some people probably dont wanna hear my love crisis thing



i still have a crush on you... but seriously taking into consideration how popular you are and how lame i am, you probably hate me

you look over me, you don't wanna work with me, you don't bother to ask me questions

honestly... i just wanna be your friend... but with how you are thats never gonna happen


----------



## seliph (Mar 30, 2017)

Apparently I can't post at all on this hellsite 'cause certain mods read Every Single Thing I say in a negative and aggressive tone!!!! Couldn't even tell someone I don't like their favourite colour probably.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 30, 2017)

still sick with the flu... haven't been to school in about a week. and i'm home alone ;w;


----------



## Bcat (Mar 30, 2017)

a little stressed bc I might have to shell out around $700 to fix my cars ac if the warranty doesn't cover it. :/


----------



## hamster (Mar 30, 2017)

electric's gone off, we don't have the money to pay for it at the moment so we might ask our neighbours hahah



scary... and it's sideways


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 30, 2017)

i got an 8 in physics i wanted a 9 :[


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

im still amused @ some year 7 singing ed sheeran through the wall during an english exam


----------



## moonford (Mar 31, 2017)

I was banned based on an assumption.


----------



## Peter (Mar 31, 2017)

Saw a jacket I really liked, found out it's Gucci and costs €5000...


----------



## moonford (Mar 31, 2017)

Peter said:


> Saw a jacket I really liked, found out it's Gucci and costs €5000...



Those struggles though, I seen a nice black that was everything I hoped for....it was pricey...that's putting it lightly.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 31, 2017)

I did very badly on a calculus quiz I thought I was prepared for and I am in danger of failing the class... Hopefully there are enough quizzes/tests left that I can scrape together a passing grade


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

MY YOGHURT HAS BITS IN


----------



## Soigne (Mar 31, 2017)

i saw someone so cute in public today i literally almost cried and then i was embarrassed so my face was red so i just went home as quick as possible


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 31, 2017)

Fiance has gotten so fed up with me and my anxiety/stubborness that he calls me useless....says I'll end up alone without him or my mom. And this started because I didn't want to do hardcore endgame raiding, it's just not for me and for once it's not my anxiety blocking me from doing it. But with everything else my anxiety blocks, he didn't believe me. And now he's fed up, lying in bed under the sheets and I can't go anywhere because mom is in the living room and a small apartment doesn't have many hidey-holes for me to hang out in. The one time...the one time it's not my anxiety, and I'm not believed. Great.


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

hayfever omg my no$e


----------



## adamtree (Apr 1, 2017)

People stupidy boring most!)


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

my hair is greasy


----------



## boujee (Apr 1, 2017)

the falling fleas
making my head ich


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Apr 1, 2017)

I have a sore throat and therefore lost my voice,,,my job involves talking all day so I had to call off :/


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2017)

Spoiler



i thought i was getting better for so long and now i0 keep doubting myself and i want to d i e


----------



## K_S (Apr 1, 2017)

My neighbours kittens ruining my new plants by laying on them and squishing them


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah I h8 being jealous and insecure about friendship and romance, I just want these feelings to go away pls

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the falling fleas are making me uncomfortable hhh


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

my sidebar *lmao*


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 1, 2017)

Now it feels like that I made a mistake going back... after a year of isolating myself from them. Not only do I feel dull and unfunny compared to how I used to be but I feel like we've just grown too distant from each other.


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

every1s collectibles r dead images


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 2, 2017)

i have rly longs days this entire week and i want 2 die Lmao


----------



## hamster (Apr 2, 2017)

i'm honestly getting annoyed with the people and their movie scripts


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

a fly touched my leg


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

My own trolling is annoying me


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 2, 2017)

Cherub said:


> i'm honestly getting annoyed with the people and their movie scripts



me too. with a laptop i can't scroll through posts very nicely and i may miss stuff


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 2, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> me too. with a laptop i can't scroll through posts very nicely and i may miss stuff



tbt undercover theme hides collectibles so enable it either at the bottom of any page or thru settings

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i opened a pm w a collectible with the entire bee movie script and my browser crashed


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm getting closer to graduating college and it makes me  wonder if I'm in the right major... I only chose it because it was the only thing in business that would fit me. I'm passionate about my creativity but the college near me doesn't offer the best courses for the things I want. I want to know if I'm taking the wrong path or not.


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

when i go have a look at the top 10 posters and i'm #1 and i wonder what im doing with my life


----------



## Locket (Apr 2, 2017)

i feel like i have school tomorrow but it's spring break


----------



## gyu (Apr 2, 2017)

i probably revealed too much personal information about myself today and im really regretting it :''''0


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Apr 2, 2017)

Allergies are killing me which made me lose my voice, had an awful day at work, and i got my first warning today


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 3, 2017)

Okay what?
Are you ACTUALLY serious that something i told you to print since last friday you completely FORGOT IT?
I told you on friday , i sent you messages on Whatsapp and called you , goddamit TODAY I EVEN CALLLED YOU AGAIN TO SEE IF YOU PRINTED IT
And you come and say you forgot it...
It's was at this moment i wished April fools was celebrated in Mexico


----------



## Espurr (Apr 3, 2017)

i've been messing around on dragon cave recently
been trying to get a neglected dragon

unfogged my experiment egg too early and it hatched normally

also failed at their april fool's thing and that hurt


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2017)

aside from not being able to smell or taste anything, ive been coughing out my lungs lately and its really been tearing up my throat.


----------



## Astarte (Apr 3, 2017)

Trying to acquire BTB to post a picture smh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 3, 2017)

Well this morning is starting bad.
Atleast this guy told me that he's okay , its just he doesn't has privacy , that made my morning a bit good


----------



## hamster (Apr 3, 2017)

woke up with bruises all over, i don't even remember what happened.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 3, 2017)

Spoiler: ???



bruh why am i so pathetic like . and i can see that im the ****ing worst but i keep  being like this Why  Am I Alive


----------



## Locket (Apr 3, 2017)

I wonder if you still remember me, remember our friendship, remember the times we spent together, remember what drove me away.

8 years ago, we were standing on the driveway, all having fun, until she asked to go over. And then she told me 'no'. I just wanna know if you remember that, remember our "beach party"

Also, from that girl, I want an apology before you leave. That's all I want. I don't want a goodbye, I don't want an "I'll miss you!" I just want a "Sorry for what I said."

I wanna talk again, return to being friends like we were.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 3, 2017)

thinking of a recipe that its not even on my knowledge its hard :/


----------



## Soigne (Apr 3, 2017)

my dog had a seizure last night


----------



## carp (Apr 3, 2017)

no hot men


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 3, 2017)

I worked hard on something, but it ended up being terrible. I'm so frustrated and sad right now.


----------



## Hatori (Apr 4, 2017)

The fact that I don't have enough to buy Persona 5 yet


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2017)

im supposed to be changing my avi/sig *once or twice* a season, that was the deal, yet i still change it 5 times or more.


----------



## forestyne (Apr 4, 2017)

anxiety


----------



## Dogemon (Apr 4, 2017)

carp said:


> no hot men



Same. We need more pretty anime boys to come into existence pls and thank


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

Dogemon said:


> Same. We need more pretty anime boys to come into existence pls and thank



lmao i like rufty tufty men but k


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

i feel literally abused like ugh i hate people why do people exist people r so sly who r they why r they attacking me kill me i want to die who am i why am i alive why do i bother what it existence i dont even have a damn meaning why does any1 care does anyone care who is the thing i want to commit why am i here lmao what sort of person would even care about me why would anyoe care about me this is pointless i hate it i hate u i hate me i hate everythig i hate life i yhate eveyroejenrhjn!729^?^* damn i want to die man

i offer my services and i get assassintaed why do i try if they see this idc fight me who r u who am i who is anyone u aint big u a toenail why am i honestly a wine mom lmao i want death 2 embrace me ok im good thanks thread lov u


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 4, 2017)

holy neck pain batman!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Apr 4, 2017)

I've noticed when I start cleaning, I go ALL OUT. I start doing everything and things that weren't even in my list when I started because I can't stop. It's like I go on an impulse....but the thing is I get really stressed out and my bf has to grab me to say stop and sit down and relax. But i've noticed lately I can relax for some reason, I can't sit down and chill out, I feel like I have to do something lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 4, 2017)

Am i like , the only who when he sees any kind of animal die in movie or TV Show do not really care?

Not that im up to animal abuse or some **** , but i dont really feel that much when a person or an animal dies on a movie or TV show


----------



## hamster (Apr 4, 2017)

anxious


----------



## ivy7 (Apr 4, 2017)

made one of my closest friends feel awful and now i'm sulking in my bed feeling like the putrid scum i am

this will probably keep up tomorrow too if he still hates me


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm getting really angry with gaming companies for ditching split screen. They seem to care more about the FPS, graphics, and online play more than anything. What happened to the good old gaming days? Nintendo seems to be the only gaming company that can have fun split screen capabilities. I'm glad to hear that future Halo games will be bringing it back at least.


----------



## jiny (Apr 5, 2017)

im not very confident about my math test

- - - Post Merge - - -

and my thighs are so sore!!!


----------



## hamster (Apr 5, 2017)

my family (including me) have been losing their temper 24/7 mainly because of my sister. my dog freaks out haha but she kind of cuddles up to the nearest person which is sweet


----------



## Peter (Apr 5, 2017)

One day my printer will function as it's supposed to, but today is not that day


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 5, 2017)

wow I never knew this thread was a thing until now. i have so many things that are bothering me but i will just talk about one for now.

i am so tired of having allergies. it might even be hay fever; i've never gotten it tested or diagnosed but I know for sure it's not a cold. Every time it's about to rain, my allergies act up, I get super congested and sniffly and I can't go anywhere without kleenex.

And now it's springtime and that just makes things worse for some reason. Maybe it's pollen. But also, whenever I have a fan on or the AC on, I get sniffly. Which sucks because my fiance loves having a fan on all the time.

I take claritin D sometimes but it doesn't always work and it's expensive and ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. But yeah, my allergies have been bad for 12+ years now.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 5, 2017)

It doesn't really bother me as much as it makes me feel good about myself- but there is something that bothers me about the situation.
 My friend said she loved Shep so much, and he was her favorite Animal Crossing villager, and I had his Amiibo card. I asked her if she wanted it, and she started tearing up and said 'I would love to' and I gave her the card (I always carry my games and amiibo cards in a little tiny purse inside of my purse for.. reasons.) and what bothers me about this, is...

 She can't play Animal Crossing: Welcome Amiibo so Shep can move into her town because... her 3DS got stolen... @_@ I wish she had a 3DS, she really loves Nintendo and she's been to hell and back so many times- that's like- the one thing she deserves most besides eternal happiness...


----------



## Soigne (Apr 5, 2017)

vertigo :^)


----------



## jiny (Apr 5, 2017)

my thighs are still so sore :^)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm so screwed for my exam tomorrow. That's what happens when your professor schedules the exam the week after spring break.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 5, 2017)

So many times, so many times I've been asked to speak my mind, don't bottle things. And it's like when I do finally speak either two things happen, I get shut down or somehow everything is turned around on me. Everything winds up being my fault or a product of my warped mentality. It's happened so much now that I'm not even sad or disappointed with it anymore. I'm just like "I guess I don't mind waiting for this to blow over." Man that sucks. I mean I guess I want to cry right now but that won't solve anything. Heck, it's not like anything else I do solves anything. I just wind up making things worse when I open my mouth. Oh I try, I try so hard not to seem angry or annoyed or sad when I speak. But obviously since I've been that way so many times before, I guess he thinks it's my default now. This sadness, this abnormality is my normal now. I am what now? A wreck, a mess. A lot of the time, I don't feel alive...I simply am.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 6, 2017)

There's this massive thunderstorm over yon Carolinas.
Lightning every five seconds.  _Close_ lightning.
Just ten minutes ago there was the largest boom I've ever heard.

My dog has PTSD don't ask
I sincerely hope she doesn't go into cardiac arrest.


----------



## Pistache (Apr 6, 2017)

That I still can't handle conflit or discuss things that are bothering me at work. 
I'll jut sit there and wait for issues to get solved by themselves, 
while I furiously complain about everything that is wrong to my friends.

I'm not adulting very well, it seems.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 6, 2017)

i hate psychiatry lmao  can it Stop


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 6, 2017)

Hhh I hate overthinking sometimes


----------



## carp (Apr 6, 2017)

i have suddenly (within literally 2 days) lost all inspiration for everything and acnl is boring but i want to create a bright, colourful town i hate it ugh


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm not getting any more money for another two and a half weeks, but suddenly a whole bunch of stuff has come out that I really want to get and I had no way of knowing when it would be released. I know it's popular, so I'm a little stressed that it might sell out. I know there are far worse problems to have but when you're passionate about collecting something and you deal with anxiety, it can all get a bit disproportionately unsettling!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 6, 2017)

I hate those nights where I'll sleep for about three hours, wake up and end up having trouble falling asleep again which usually ends up with me staying up for the rest of the night.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Apr 6, 2017)

Carat Bong was sold out in Korea but I could snatch one in Kpop store in Japan YEAS


----------



## carp (Apr 6, 2017)

boi!! i want a haircut! like! this! hair! is! sO!ug!LY! and bad and ugh also i have disastrous thinking turned on right now


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 6, 2017)

Skywalker said:


> It doesn't really bother me as much as it makes me feel good about myself- but there is something that bothers me about the situation.
> My friend said she loved Shep so much, and he was her favorite Animal Crossing villager, and I had his Amiibo card. I asked her if she wanted it, and she started tearing up and said 'I would love to' and I gave her the card (I always carry my games and amiibo cards in a little tiny purse inside of my purse for.. reasons.) and what bothers me about this, is...
> 
> She can't play Animal Crossing: Welcome Amiibo so Shep can move into her town because... her 3DS got stolen... @_@ I wish she had a 3DS, she really loves Nintendo and she's been to hell and back so many times- that's like- the one thing she deserves most besides eternal happiness...



buy her a 3ds , problem solved


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 6, 2017)

Taiko said:


> buy her a 3ds , problem solved



My 3ds broke last year, buy me one too!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 6, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> My 3ds broke last year, buy me one too!!!



no


----------



## Locket (Apr 6, 2017)

I went on a three mile walk... after being mostly unactive during the winter

the pain

- - - Post Merge - - -

also the scroll function on tbt decided to stop all the sudden...

(yes it's just tbt, not my mouse)


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2017)

My moss, its so needy. i dont regret buying it though, 5$ well spent


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 7, 2017)

Locket said:


> I went on a three mile walk... after being mostly unactive during the winter
> 
> the pain
> 
> ...



It's not just me then? Thank goodness, I use the scroll function a lot so it feels really weird when it doesn't work.

As for what's bothering me, nothing really. I just want it to rain again.


----------



## hamster (Apr 7, 2017)

well, my boyfriend cheated on me hhhhahaha


----------



## moonford (Apr 7, 2017)

Cherub said:


> well, my boyfriend cheated on me hhhhahaha



Oh gosh, I'm sorry. ;____;


----------



## Loriii (Apr 7, 2017)

The weather is so freakin hot today.


----------



## hamster (Apr 7, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Oh gosh, I'm sorry. ;____;



gosh, it's really annoying because he was controlling me for a year. never let me talk to anyone and i felt so isolated, this is one of the main reasons why i came on here. i did so much for him and he said he's sorry but the excuses he makes are stupid. i feel like i'm not good enough for everyone and everyone that i've trusted has always ruined it by doing something horrible.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 7, 2017)

Cherub said:


> gosh, it's really annoying because he was controlling me for a year. never let me talk to anyone and i felt so isolated, this is one of the main reasons why i came on here. i did so much for him and he said he's sorry but the excuses he makes are stupid. i feel like i'm not good enough for everyone and everyone that i've trusted has always ruined it by doing something horrible.



No no, you are good enough. Please don't do what I did when my ex cheated on me. Get out of isolation when you can. I isolated myself for years, I feared people. There are people who won't hurt you. Don't let someone like your boyfriend make you hate yourself. You are worth so much more than that. I'm so sorry that you've met some unsavory people but I beg you, don't make my mistakes.


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)

there's mucus in my throat


----------



## Espurr (Apr 7, 2017)

carp said:


> there's mucus in my throat



There are mucous membranes in your eye sockets.  We're, like, 40% mucous.


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)

Espurr said:


> There are mucous membranes in your eye sockets.  We're, like, 40% mucous.



ok but hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## radioloves (Apr 7, 2017)

I randomly woke up at 4am... Been waking up in the middle of the night a lot lately. Gah going to be soo sleepy throughout the day now D;


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 7, 2017)

im glad my mom and brother work in uppsala and not sthlm city .,. but two of my friends are stuck, one is locked in her school and one is in huddinge waiting for a train to take her back home....


----------



## moonford (Apr 7, 2017)

Cherub said:


> gosh, it's really annoying because he was controlling me for a year. never let me talk to anyone and i felt so isolated, this is one of the main reasons why i came on here. i did so much for him and he said he's sorry but the excuses he makes are stupid. i feel like i'm not good enough for everyone and everyone that i've trusted has always ruined it by doing something horrible.



Sorry I didn't reply earlier, I had to leave suddenly! 

Don't ever think you're worthless because he cheated on you, think of it as a way out. He's a control freak which isn't healthy so move on and find the right and amazing guy/girl/whatever that will be with you forever and make you feel worth so much everyday. You deserve it. c:


----------



## cIementine (Apr 7, 2017)

i applied for senior prefect in my school and ended up with just prefect. i feel like i could have been better than a lot of the people who got it, so i'm pretty sad because it's one of the only things i had any confidence in and thought i would get a position since there were so many, but i'm happy with where i am and i'm going to develop my leadership skills so i hopefully gain the confidence to apply for something bigger another time, since i think my confidence is what is holding me back. i'm determined not to let this failure get to me and instead see it positively and use it to my personal advantage, even if i am settling for second best.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 7, 2017)

I feel like the most pathetic worm alive and that id be doing the entire world a favor if i wasnt here


----------



## Espurr (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm about to break down in a Kohl's send help.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 8, 2017)

My back, I don't know why it decided to get all screwed up for no reason this morning, but it was bugging me all day while I tried to sleep and now it hurts so bad that each time I take a deep breath or yawn it hurts like hell...


----------



## carp (Apr 8, 2017)

_*men*_


----------



## Espurr (Apr 8, 2017)

i tried
i really did try


----------



## carp (Apr 8, 2017)

Espurr said:


> i tried
> i really did try



nice job


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2017)

i barely passed my reading test with a 76 and i failed my math test with a 56 isn't that nice


----------



## carp (Apr 8, 2017)

scared cause men


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Apr 8, 2017)

I feel like I may have to go to the doctor soon, just too much's bothering me health-wise right now.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 8, 2017)

i'm just tired i dont know what to do with my ex because hes trying to text me but i've moved on i have a whole presentation due on monday and i was the only one in class who did it alone im failing japanese i have to have a meeting with the headmaster for my absences ****kkkkhtbtgjknjenijrengjkfnjfvnjfkdnvtjt0ti05j0mgjtlk and i keep telling myself this is all temporary and next year will be different but i dont know if that can be true


----------



## Flare (Apr 8, 2017)

A person I know deserves better than her cheating boyfriend. People who cheat are absolutely horrible.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 8, 2017)

Actually there's a lot that is bothering me and I don't know when is a good time to take it to the therapist or counsellor or just continue to repress it D;


----------



## Espurr (Apr 9, 2017)

WHY AREN'T BLATHERS' FEET ZYGODACTYL?


----------



## hestu (Apr 9, 2017)

it's been almost a year since my dad died and it still hurts just as much


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 9, 2017)

I have a kanker sore and it hurts every time I eat and I can feel another one starting to form.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 9, 2017)

Some eye crust (or whatever you call it) got behind my left eye. I can't sleep if that's touching my eye.


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

my crush hasnt seen my hot af story and its been up for 23 hours


----------



## Squidward (Apr 9, 2017)

I have too much work to do for college...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2017)

There's an intense throbbing pain in one of my teeth, I couldn't even get a wink of sleep because of it and even the slightest touch makes it worse not to mention I cant even eat anything


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

i feel wanted for once this is alien


----------



## riummi (Apr 9, 2017)

I guess I came off as mean but seriously I didnt mean to - even worse, she told everyone else :/
So well great now they think I'm even more antisocial and rude :|


----------



## moonford (Apr 9, 2017)

Gruntish men who slurp and make random ridiculous and exaggerated noises, I hate them.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 9, 2017)

trying to get in contact with certain people who don't want to take care of things


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

ok. there this lad he nice he 2 years 1 month older than me which is chill and he is attractive and we are talking online and he lives like 20 mins away and he wants to go on a date just to get to know eachother on wednesday and i'm like woah there hos? in my head cause ive never been on a date before and ugh lol i wish i had no emotions also i need to tell my mum?? i might not tell her but what if she just _knows_ i'm lying when i say i'm going out w friends ugh i hate people lmao can i die

also!! he thinks i'm like gorgeous which is horrible as idek if i can love myself and he is so likegrown up ugh


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2017)

carp said:


> ok. there this lad he nice he 2 years 1 month older than me which is chill and he is attractive and we are talking online and he lives like 20 mins away and he wants to go on a date just to get to know eachother on wednesday and i'm like woah there hos? in my head cause ive never been on a date before and ugh lol i wish i had no emotions also i need to tell my mum?? i might not tell her but what if she just _knows_ i'm lying when i say i'm going out w friends ugh i hate people lmao can i die
> 
> also!! he thinks i'm like gorgeous which is horrible as idek if i can love myself and he is so likegrown up ugh


Have u tried establishing dominance?


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

Dixx said:


> Have u tried establishing dominance?



what does that even mean tbh

edit: if u mean setting the date time etc myself no i havent lol


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2017)

/joke


----------



## Koden (Apr 9, 2017)

thinking about someone i miss, i wish i didnt leave things the way i did.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 9, 2017)

my life is actually a  joke the quiz that was assigned t us by myprofessor is completely ignorant and impossible to answer also i broke my keyboard andi havea paper towrite now is not thetime for this i dont want to buy a newone and my spacebar isgetting stuck on mylaptop i literally cannotanymore with today


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 9, 2017)

i just got an instant mood killer. i got my schedule for school next year... its horribly scheduled. the second semester isn't too bad (i get two study halls and two art classes then just my math class) but the first semester... Holy **** Dude... its so bad i have all of my hard classes without any study halls plus PE smashed into one semester. why dont i just have one study hall per semester??? so stupid. i really need to talk to someone about this because this won't work. i really wish i had the second semester classes during my first semester. i get so depressed during winter that i have no motivation to draw, so having two art classes will be tough


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 9, 2017)

I want to buy some extra legendary Pokemon from other members, but I'm not getting any sellers.


----------



## N a t (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm supposed to be typing an essay, but I had a buynch of alcohol instead.


----------



## Locket (Apr 10, 2017)

i haven't wanted to eat as much as I usually do, so I'm worried and am actually missing not eating a lot.


----------



## jiny (Apr 10, 2017)

my hair :/


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 10, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> I'm supposed to be typing an essay, but I had a buynch of alcohol instead.



I feel this on a spiritual level.


----------



## N a t (Apr 10, 2017)

I'M SICK BEFORE CLASS, AND NO IT WASN'T THE ALCOHOL I THINK IT WAS THE INDIAN FOOD HELP. MY TUMMYYYYYYY HURTSSSSSSS. (smol letters)


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 10, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> I'M SICK BEFORE CLASS, AND NO IT WASN'T THE ALCOHOL I THINK IT WAS THE INDIAN FOOD HELP. MY TUMMYYYYYYY HURTSSSSSSS. (smol letters)



*pats ur back*



I'm sick to my stomach because I pulled an all nighter working on this essay for my extremely critical professor, and I got not one wink of sleep because I going over and over in my head how much I need a proper grade for this class. Ugffh.


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

ok im fine but nerves also revision?????????????what is that


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 10, 2017)

Man I hate this. My professor is making us do a classroom debate on Thursday for NAFTA and assigned one group for NAFTA and the other against. I don't know which sources I can use that won't trigger him in class. What a pain in the ass. I've never even debated in my life.


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

was informed my dad thinks me being gay is a phase by my mum wow love it

also i'm going on my first ever date this week so internally screaming


----------



## jiny (Apr 10, 2017)

annoyed :/ people just piss me off so much !!


----------



## Locket (Apr 10, 2017)

I am so worried

I really hope that I am okay... these panic attacks have been taking a toll on me, so since end of last month I've been plain stressed about nothing and I hate sleeping


----------



## boujee (Apr 10, 2017)

seeing a artist who's doing my commission make a *** ton of fanart fast asf but somehow mines is taking ages


----------



## Locket (Apr 11, 2017)

SCROLL FUNCTION PLEASE WORK


----------



## N a t (Apr 11, 2017)

I have to get up for school in less then 7 hours and I cannot sleep. No, not cuz I'm on here. I'm on here cuz I ain't tired...


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

The fact that i have class all day tomorrow.


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 11, 2017)

carp said:


> was informed my dad thinks me being gay is a phase by my mum wow love it
> 
> also i'm going on my first ever date this week so internally screaming



Congrats on the date, I hope you have lots of fun!!

tbh, let's see it's the "just a phase" argument at ur gay wedding 
can i get an amen

- - - Post Merge - - -

I finally finished a 15 page essay, but I'm not at ease at all. My professor grades really hard, and I can't afford to get bad grades right now, school is too expensive...


----------



## Loriii (Apr 11, 2017)

I feel like I need another pro controller or a separate pair of joy-cons. Ugh this hobby is expensive.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2017)

my doctor is annoying af and i dont think he understands anything at all about my illness lmao ????


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 11, 2017)

I thought it would be an okay idea to read about the plot of It (book version) on Wikipedia before going to bed and now I am too spooked to sleep

I get scared very easily


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

idk whether to go for it or not cause on the one hand im like yo go for it leap of faith yolo didnt yolo die in 2012 idek lol who am i i wanna go but also when i have the aftermoment im like ????who r u lmao i want to but who why is he gonna kill me who knows do i know lol no isnt it funny how know and no are the same word im kinda druk but m good bye lov eu


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't want to be here. I'm completely confused about our debate paper. I want this week to end.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 11, 2017)

My mom found out I was gay a little while ago and was totally okay with it. I dont feel better though I feel even worse and wish that she never knew.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 11, 2017)

Linksonic1 said:


> My mom found out I was gay a little while ago and was totally okay with it. I dont feel better though I feel even worse and wish that she never knew.



Be glad that she accepts it.  Some people disown their children if they find out they're gay.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 11, 2017)

i , i just want to get in my bed i dont want to check what is on our suitcases thnx but no


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

Linksonic1 said:


> My mom found out I was gay a little while ago and was totally okay with it. I dont feel better though I feel even worse and wish that she never knew.



soz what my mum didnt talk to me for a solid month


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

That I have to go to my last class in 15 minutes :.(


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

i doubleposted because of bad wifi


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2017)

I think the soil i bought might have gnats in it, i already saw something flyin around that looked like a gnat.


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

Thinking about having to reply to 45 more posts to get in the lead.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 11, 2017)

I've been waiting for these two books to come out forever. They release today, but my bookstore only has one of them. Okay, fine. No big deal. I can wait a few days for the other one. So my dad goes and picks up the one that is in, and when he comes home with it the cover is damaged. I'm so upset. I waited forever to be able to read this book, and now it's ruined. I can't read it until I take it back and get a new copy, and who knows if they will even accept it? Plus I can't even drive so who knows when that will be. I'm so angry and sad right now. I know this is stupid, but I've just been having a hard time lately and when I finally think something good is happening, it gets ruined.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 11, 2017)

I killed a fly with a pair of pants, but now i see more bugs 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and my graphic design tablet hasn't come yet


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 11, 2017)

this year is getting terrible in school. my study hall now makes us do work they give us instead of letting us use the whole time for homework. and the work they give takes the whole block to finish. and my teachers are already mad at me for faling japanese (i have a 55, 65 is passing) but my grade is slowly going up but now that i don't have that study block, my plan to just barely pass might backfire. i hate this. i wish i could restart the semester and just use all my time for studying


----------



## milkyi (Apr 11, 2017)

You told me "_your_ a horrible person" (the grammar bothers me too)
I asked you why and you wouldn't tell me why
I don't understand because I haven't done anything to be deserving of this title


----------



## Locket (Apr 11, 2017)

I feel bad for my cousin

His "GF" goes and talks to her friends and he just walks behind her like: 

:I k


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2017)

theres a spider loose in my room and i dont know where it went


----------



## britters (Apr 12, 2017)

My 3 year old son is refusing to go to sleep & my husband won't stop playing video games. I'm also very hungry but don't want to make anything.


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

i feel young


----------



## N a t (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm bored in math class. I always do my work at home where i'm more comfortable, but have to sit here for the attendance grade. :-l


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 12, 2017)

When you just carried a game harder than you ever have and Riot is apparently unimpressed with your efforts.


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

idk whether to go on a date tomorrow or na


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 12, 2017)

I am so sick of the feeling that I feel I did pretty good on an exam and I did much worse than I thought. Got a D on my finance exam. I'm also pissed because the last few semesters I've done well in all of my classes except for the ones that are Accounting related and it's been preventing me from making the Dean's List again.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 12, 2017)

The fact the ww3 could happen. Its got my stomach churning and I just feel like throwing up and falling asleep.


----------



## moonford (Apr 12, 2017)

A family friend passed away...rest in peace...


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

being ghosted by those you care/cared about


----------



## Xandra (Apr 12, 2017)

My foot. Just got surgery yesterday, and it hurts so bad D:


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

he's so kind and nice and sweet and he sounds nice and im trash


----------



## Bcat (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm so bored at the mechanic and wish I brought some books or a sketchbok


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 12, 2017)

WHY WASNT PARAPPA THE RAPPER REMADE FOR PS3????


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 12, 2017)

It snowed a little today and they say it's gonna snow even more in the next few days. :/


----------



## Locket (Apr 12, 2017)

I've had cramps all day 



Spoiler



and got my period in third hour now I feel like I wanna die (cuz cramps)  and I've never had cramps this bad (also I couldn't go to the bathroom because I would've gotten a tardy...)


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

im worried cause men


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 12, 2017)

My hair is making me angry! It's all goofy looking and my bangs keep falling in my face whenever I'm trying to do anything but they're too long to stay behind my ear. And it's just generally ugly looking. I wish I could afford a nice haircut and coloring but I can't and I'd just cut it myself if I wasn't so scared I'd accidentally butcher it!


----------



## Loriii (Apr 13, 2017)

I feel sleepy but it'll probably take me longer to actually sleep because the weather is too hot outside.


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

my date ditched me


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

I have class from 8 AM till 7 PM on Thursdays and I always HATE IT! KILL MEEEE!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 13, 2017)

DuuUuUuuUude 

Some YouTuber juST RECOGNISED ME ON ANOTHER VIDEO AND REPLIED TO MY COMMENT ****


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

dodie clark replied to my comment aHhH


----------



## jiny (Apr 13, 2017)

i feel like my friends all go behind my back and talk ****... is that just me


----------



## KittyKawaii (Apr 13, 2017)

I don't want to feel the pain of knowing where I am, having responsibility. I want to be a leaf hanging from a stick, yet I complain I want the power of a tree. All the other trees ask me why the heck I wanted to be a leaf in the first place, and I feel idiotic. Does the world even care? It doesn't need me.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 13, 2017)

what's not bothering me would be the appropriate question


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

Thinking about this 6-hour drive home. I HATE spending more than 2 hours in a car or any type of transportation.


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 13, 2017)

My dad is in the hospital with a blood clot... I hate my life now


----------



## N a t (Apr 13, 2017)

Literally the dumbest ****. I wanna wear a ton of jewelry that I love, but can only wear so much at a time, unless I decide to look like a stereotypical gypsy or cat burglar... or grandma...


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27 (Apr 13, 2017)

what's bothering me is i have no friends on ACNL  i been on the game for 3 years i explained it on why it says 2 instead on about myself on my page i mean and i am nice shy blunt honest and truthful and no would ever add me even if i asked like they think i would be mean to them their friends or something else but i wont! i am not that way!  but everyone sees other wise  but being alone sucks it hard to play ACNL without friends to hang out in their towns and yours and give them ideas and other stuff but i will never seem to find ppl like that  srry just saying how i feel to get all of it out of the way since ill add anyone idk at least it will give me some friends to play with 

- - - Post Merge - - -

no it isnt just u i feel the same way too when i do have friends that maybe talk **** behind my back instead to my face like they dont have the guts to be friends if they cant say what they have to say to your face not behind your back  hope that made u feel a bit better 

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg im so srry i hope he gets better soon! ik what's it like to have a loved one in the hospital its heartbreaking ik my grandma died in 2014 on january 1st and i still miss her its been now 3 years since her death and everyday i wished i could of done something but i couldnt  but i wish the best for him and hope he gets out of there ok


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 14, 2017)

im going to philly alone on monday to see my sister, it will be my first trip alone so we'll see how it goes. i really hope i don't get off at the wrong place or miss my stop because thats definitely something i would do


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 14, 2017)

Man I was having a good time with my buddy on Overwatch and then an internet outage happened. During the outage I tried to turn my PS4 on to play a digital game but it wouldn't let me because it wasn't set to the primary PS4. Not sure if someone got my info or what. Luckily I was able to change it back and I reset my password for both my PSN and email once I got the internet back.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 14, 2017)

i've got that whole "spring cold" thing going on and i can't breathe well

i'm not used to mouthbreathing this much


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 14, 2017)

why my drawings appear with random lines on colors 3D!
why am i drawing in a 3DS
why i cant be better at drawing
w h y i e x i s t


----------



## SilkSpectre (Apr 14, 2017)

Hopefully nothing. Day off!


----------



## N a t (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't wanna go to work tonight, but at least I get off early.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 14, 2017)

There are to many tags and I cant add any


----------



## nostalgibra (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm feeling pretty sick  Allergies and a headache is coming on too.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 14, 2017)

no , those 2 are totally different , idiot.


----------



## hestu (Apr 14, 2017)

Spoiler



today is the day my dad died a year ago and everything is just terrible and sad


----------



## jiny (Apr 14, 2017)

allergies are kicking in..


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27 (Apr 14, 2017)

there's no one who would like my new ideas for villagers for ACNL  i got a million of them but not so good at the biography of them or maybe color too but no one seems to care  why is everyone seem so cruel and heartless these days? its pointless.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 15, 2017)

Forget it.


----------



## XeroRain (Apr 15, 2017)

Endless numbing boredom feeling.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 15, 2017)

my art skills are terrible even when i work on art really hard for a long time

i still dont understand how layers work in SAI, should probably look it up.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 15, 2017)

I was feeling a lot better and more energetic, but now I have a cold sore and I feel like crap again. why


----------



## moonford (Apr 15, 2017)

People who like to gang up on individuals who have a different viewpoints and insult them because of those views, especially when they are harmless. It's pathetic honestly, you disagree with somebody so you start to act sly, rude and like a pest to annoy somebody and for what? It's really childish and says a lot about your character, it's funny because you wouldn't say half of that crap to anybody in real life, you act all big behind the computer screen don't you?

People who like to bring race into things e.g "You remind me of those white boyz on blahbalahblah", you are the same people who say racism is wrong (of course it is) and "race shouldn't define a person" yet you bring up race to make people feel like garbage. Disgusting, people shouldn't feel guilty for being a certain race or nationality.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 15, 2017)

The "new posts" section just disappeared?  Is it a bug caused by the new forum skin?


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 15, 2017)

i've never participating in any egg hunts but theres a kirby egg i want really bad LOL... tbh i just want that egg. but i dont understand how to play even when i read the directions...


----------



## carp (Apr 15, 2017)

i used a cleanser today and it felt like it was in every cell on my face and my face went all puffy and red and annoyed and then after half an hour-ish calmed down and peace was restored to the cellage


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 15, 2017)

Stop ****ing misunderstanding, I wasn't upSET ABOUT THAT STUPID THING IT WAS SOMETHING ELSE JUST STOP BEING SO JUDGEFULYLLYLYLYLYLLLYMSUZHnsjsj


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 15, 2017)

i can't stretch out on the couch so i have to suffer in silence


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2017)

Anxious as hell, achieving absolutely nothing, and everyone hates for some reason. Where the hell did my confidence and self esteem go? I hate myself so much. I'm tired of being me. I just don't know what to do with myself anymore...


----------



## riummi (Apr 16, 2017)

sometimes I feel like I'm just being used or that I'm "convenient" for them when they feel bored? It's a gut feeling so I should probably go with it...but I really like their company


----------



## radioloves (Apr 16, 2017)

I need to get back into Animal crossing soon . .


----------



## queensmistake (Apr 16, 2017)

My student loans ate my tax refund so I can't buy Breath of the Wild just yet... T_T


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 16, 2017)

why can't i fall asleep at normal times?! i don't want to stay up till 4 am but i can't help it. even when i go to bed at 9 or 10 i just lay in bed waiting to hopefully fall asleep. this sucksss


----------



## carp (Apr 16, 2017)

my date is rescheduled for wednesday boi


----------



## Argo (Apr 16, 2017)

Spring break is ending soon


----------



## Espurr (Apr 16, 2017)

just when i think i found something out i remember i can't search and i'm too lazy to look for it


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 16, 2017)

I can't find the easter eggs


----------



## toxapex (Apr 16, 2017)

I can't. Find. The easter eggs.


----------



## jiny (Apr 16, 2017)

THESE ALLERGIES ASFVUFNRKFN


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 16, 2017)

BOIIII NVM ITS SO COOL


----------



## moonford (Apr 16, 2017)

Please get rid of the banner!!!!!!!


----------



## Argo (Apr 16, 2017)

The tree on the bell tree forums has Zipper's face without his head and it get bigger and smaller and turns around and that's creeping me out


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 16, 2017)

My parents drunk and being in a casino....
Wow they are gonna have a laugh when they hear this one of what happened

- - - Post Merge - - -

Me... well not having much fun


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2017)

jfc no matter what I do I do something wrong. I can't even sit on the toilet without people getting angry at me my god make it stop


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 16, 2017)

I highkey want to die with this


----------



## toxapex (Apr 16, 2017)

Real headache hours


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 16, 2017)

i cant think of a tumblr url that isn't taken or sounds creative >.>

or any username in general


----------



## Nightray (Apr 16, 2017)

Whats bothering is that I can't believe I can be considered old on this forum because I first joined in 2008. I miss playing animal crossing and being on this forum all the time. I like coming back here time to time.


----------



## carp (Apr 17, 2017)

i feel betrayed

- - - Post Merge - - -

also the huge 5th egg easter hunt banner needs to leave idc


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 17, 2017)

Gee nobody was making a deal about race until _you_ showed up. Are you sure that you aren't the racist one?


----------



## carp (Apr 17, 2017)

lowkey just adblocked it all is good in the world


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 17, 2017)

This forum is giving me a bloody tumor these political threads belong in the t r a s h.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 17, 2017)

I knew I shouldn't have accepted bids in a pm. I should have read the rules better. I did a bad. >.<


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 17, 2017)

Ahem , stop being weird to my friend


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27 (Apr 17, 2017)

i rather have Robbie the Rabbit on the wallpaper of the forum than Zipper it's freaking me out lol


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 17, 2017)

AlanRickmanFan27 said:


> there's no one who would like my new ideas for villagers for ACNL  i got a million of them but not so good at the biography of them or maybe color too but no one seems to care  why is everyone seem so cruel and heartless these days? its pointless.



imm sure i would ^.^ can you send me them in a pm?


----------



## seliph (Apr 18, 2017)

i want to ****ing!!! die!!!! i am done!!


----------



## Noir (Apr 18, 2017)

When you wasted your life learning so many songs of your once favorite band in your childhood, and wish you could recite the songs of your new favorite band NOW. That, and, when you want to listen to what you used to, because it helped define who you are today, but at the same time, just blatantly don't feel like ever getting new music due to ever so lovingly poverty or... Well.. Downloading isn't fun when you can't have the CD's, the CD art, and such. <3

That, and having a massive art block that never ends.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 18, 2017)

stress
and stress
and all that good stuff
just wanna go
sleep and never wake up
yaaaaaay.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 18, 2017)

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter! I'm back at work today and I'm struggling to stay motivated. Still have the weekend vibes


----------



## Noir (Apr 18, 2017)

I also hate that feeling when you know someone is gone, they are dead, but you're confused because your mentality and beliefs screw you over and make you wonder if they are with you, in spirit, yet there's no science to prove that, but no faith to prove it either.... Man, my brain and me are DYING right now.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 18, 2017)

11:14 pm still need to do homework and take a shower
frick


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27 (Apr 18, 2017)

Noir said:


> I also hate that feeling when you know someone is gone, they are dead, but you're confused because your mentality and beliefs screw you over and make you wonder if they are with you, in spirit, yet there's no science to prove that, but no faith to prove it either.... Man, my brain and me are DYING right now.



agreed same here


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 18, 2017)

everything just becomes a joke. suicide, becomes a joke. i notice so many people at school say "i want to die" and im just sitting here like "um ya sure" just thinking that. then when you say you want to die and you actually mean it they don't believe you most of the time


----------



## carp (Apr 18, 2017)

people take things too seriously go take a breather matilda your scones are burning


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 18, 2017)

i can never find time to go hiking anymore and now that i have time i also want to draw. but i also should study my japanese since i'm failing that class, but i also really want to check acnl since i haven't in a long time. i need more time

summer is gonna be so sweettt tho


----------



## Adventure9 (Apr 18, 2017)

Diabetes sucks.


----------



## Zireael (Apr 18, 2017)

Still waiting to get the shower fixed, it's been 4 months. I'm so tired of baths, it's too time-consuming washing long hair in the bath.

I also want to go back to Germany soooo baaadly. I don't think it will happen anymore this year with everything that's happened. It's like they don't realise how much we miss them and how much they've ostracised themselves. I dunno what else to do about it.

I miss them and I still love them but idk how to approach them anymore and it just makes me sad.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 18, 2017)

I've had a night from hell & I'm supposed to be meeting with a faculty member about my research project tomorrow so they can go over my rough draft and I only have 2 1/2 pages done. And even what I have written isn't entirely done. I really want to cry.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 18, 2017)

i need to do a family tree for spanish and i haven't started yet
it needs pictures that i don't have


----------



## Locket (Apr 18, 2017)

we've had in the past 6 hours:

8 Power Glitches
1 Brown Out
1 Power Out

it's been a long day ;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 19, 2017)

why tf im suscribed to buzzfeedblue EW


----------



## jiny (Apr 19, 2017)

i posted in the wdyll thread and im scared lmao wHy tho


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 19, 2017)

What a **** 
Idek why it's weird that I did that, it's not like I have to mention every single thing I do 
Doesn't make me weird 

And you said "your weird" like 10 times 
Please kys 
It's you're 

And you're always saying how I got my intelligence from you 
Yeah right 


You also judge me about **** you do yourself too 
I said in TLOU that I picked up a "2x4" because that's what everyone calls in online, and you fReAk out at me because I'm using the "American way"
You've said **** like "sneakers" and "garbage" before, but you never call yourself a ******? 

Actually kys please 
You say you'll do it when whatever happens, but I bet you won't 

Shame


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2017)

this school thing gives me so much anxiety ha ha ha idk what i should do because i Cant do it but also how tf do i get out of it


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 19, 2017)

the fact that i'm texting this dude while his gfs around

i'm scared


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2017)

I played animal crossing for the first time in a few months and it crashed after like an hour, is this a sign


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 19, 2017)

Man I'm stressing myself out big time about finding a part-time job this summer. All these descriptions look intimidating to me. So tired of having social anxiety. It wasn't always this bad. I had friends and activities I went to and now I'm a hermit. If I don't get one I'll be bored all summer and have no money.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 19, 2017)

My hunger for mori(s) can never be quenched


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 19, 2017)

watching hannibal and eating chilli do not mix :/


----------



## sej (Apr 19, 2017)

That I have a test on Friday that I know nothing about :/


----------



## Bcat (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you stupid neighbors for letting your dogs roam free and poop in our yard. Now there is dog crap in my car's carpet. Once again, you're too considerate.


----------



## tae (Apr 19, 2017)

y are ppl so angry on online games? 

like im sorry you're 18+ and got caught hitting on kids, no needs to be ****ing nasty and transphobic towards me and make rape and death threats at me bc i terminated ur acc yo.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 19, 2017)

I have to go back to my dad's tomorrow and then school on Monday 

I wish I could be an adult already tbh 
I wouldn't have to live with him or go to school anymore 
Work will probably be **** but at least I'll get paid and can buy what I want


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27 (Apr 19, 2017)

just a few things happenening now my mom being a royal pain in my ass  wont let me have ANY friends even on ACNL  and also because of some idiot that wont blame the others on his internet but ALWAYS blames me and her for something STUPID! and it gets my butt chewed out instead of them!  i swear that guy is SO Bipolar it isn't really funny  he really needs to take some medicine for it and i guess someone put water in his gas tank in his van i can see why now because he WONT EVER stop being Bipolar it's nuts! he wont stop being a rooster i cant say the real word it will block me out and being like that made him some few enemies even one who hate his Bipolar moods like me who even went SO FAR by putting water in his gas tank. i would NEVER do that unless someone really pissed me off but i would do worse than just water. 3


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 19, 2017)

AlanRickmanFan27 said:


> just a few things happenening now my mom being a royal pain in my ass  wont let me have ANY friends even on ACNL  and also because of some idiot that wont blame the others on his internet but ALWAYS blames me and her for something STUPID! and it gets my butt chewed out instead of them!  i swear that guy is SO Bipolar it isn't really funny  he really needs to take some medicine for it and i guess someone put water in his gas tank in his van i can see why now because he WONT EVER stop being Bipolar it's nuts! he wont stop being a rooster i cant say the real word it will block me out and being like that made him some few enemies even one who hate his Bipolar moods like me who even went SO FAR by putting water in his gas tank. i would NEVER do that unless someone really pissed me off but i would do worse than just water. 3



You're 28, why is your mum not letting you have friends LMFAO


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27 (Apr 19, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> You're 28, why is your mum not letting you have friends LMFAO



because she doesn't trust me and she doesn't listen to me and she wont let the past go and move on and she says i lie all of the time and i don't just half of the time and she listens to EVERYONE else but me and if someone screwed me she would believe the one who did it but not me! and it's like i ruined her life by ever being born and that she hates me using the internet and seems like she wants to be the only one using it and not everyone else. she acts like a spoiled 5 year old brat who thinks she's a princess or queen and that everyone should obey her and listen to her and only her and no one can say otherwise. and i'm the POLAR opposite of her what i mean is I'm nice sweet kind honest blunt truthful kind of smart and compassionate but she is the reverse of that and im afraid she might get my butt killed because of if she met someone on the web she might say the wrong thing that might end up costing my life


----------



## Aquari (Apr 19, 2017)

I got a ficus plant about a week ago and its the first time I've ever dealt with any kind of bonsai and i can already tell im failing him.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Apr 19, 2017)

/nothing bothersome, rather getting sentimental right now/
I'm forever grateful my parents support me in creating art........ I remember my first tablet when I was a smol nugget, my mom was so excited for me that I got selected for a (small) exhibition with 13 im crying
I wish I would earn enough to buy her a house or smth


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 20, 2017)

why are there no sentret plushies im so sad i've searched everywhere


----------



## Loriii (Apr 20, 2017)

Feels like I'm going to have cold because of this sore throat.


----------



## Bones (Apr 20, 2017)

We finally found a place to move in town. It's more or less the "perfect" place in that it has most of the basic features we want, is within our budget, allows pets, has a seemingly nice landlord, and is smack-dab in the area that we need it to be in.

..Buttttt, we need to be out of our current place by the end of the month, and the guy that's living in our _new_ place is refusing to leave. Now, the landlady from the new place is the kind who wants to do everything by the book, be a decent person, yada yada. It's a small town, so it's good that she cares about her reputation and I obviously appreciate that she wants to be fair about it, but going the legal route means we'd technically be homeless for _at least_ 8 days, depending on how quick she gets things done.

Now, I'm hoping that the dude will just.. leave. Or that getting served with court papers will be enough for him to just be a decent guy and get out, saving us a lot of time and money. (we'll have somewhere else to stay one way or another, but that means paying rent for the duration of our stay at a temp. place, which is more money that we already don't have) But I have a feeling that he's probably not going to give a hoot about being decent.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 20, 2017)

omg I asked you out on a date, don't reply to me by saying, "You can invite other people too if you'd like!" like boiiiiiiiiii are you trying to ruin my chances with you ugh


----------



## axo (Apr 20, 2017)

Today I was sitting with my friends and they started talking about how they hated bikini shopping because they always see "disgusting skinny people" while I was sitting right there (for reference I'm slightly underweight and my weight is distributed very evenly so I look very very skinny basically all over) and it made me very uncomfortable. I get that everyone has issues with their bodies, but do you really have to put others down because you feel inadequate? At one point they were talking about how they "wanted to wring their skinny little bodies until their twig-bones break" and it made me feel even worse than I already do with everybody calling me anorexic.


----------



## Peter (Apr 20, 2017)

Trying to revise for the hardest class I take whilst being ill n I feel like I'm gonna die


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 20, 2017)

I didn't even do anything wrong 

I always do it later and for some reason you flip out at me now 

Also stop coming back in my room every 10 seconds to ***** at me when I'm busy 
Stop thinking of new annoying **** to say aite just **** off

I wanted to enjoy my last day here and you're just ruining it 
****


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27 (Apr 20, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> I didn't even do anything wrong
> 
> I always do it later and for some reason you flip out at me now
> 
> ...



i agree and it's the same with my mom complains at me for no reason every time she gets out of her room and when i do what she says right she still nags at me like im still doing the crap wrong when i am not i just did what she said and now she contradicts me saying that u didn't do it right when i did it the way she said! ugh. she always knows how to make me feel like a piece of crap when it's convenient for her to make herself feel better


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 20, 2017)

it was such a weird morning i didn't sleep and then i was taking videos on the train (not even talking just footage out the window) and a lot of people just looked at me funny. why weren't they more upset about the screaming baby in front of me and the parent doing nothing about it? oh well


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 20, 2017)

bruh i'm so tired of getting sinus migraines almost every day, especially since it makes it hard to concentrate on schoolwork or enjoy anything


----------



## TheNoblePoptart (Apr 20, 2017)

My fiancee left me because of my own mistakes, I'm halfway across the country and all alone. I worry that even if I fix myself I wont get him back, and I'm dealing with pregnancy alone and near homeless. Honestly this forum and Animal Crossing mean more to me than I can explain to people IRL; and even on here I'm too shy to make friends. I'm just glad people even play this game.


----------



## Introvert (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm tired of being the blame for everything that goes on here.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 21, 2017)

i really want a cookie right nooooow


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 21, 2017)

Edgy kids constantly putting censored words in their posts even when the thread doesn't warrant it. Wow everybody thinks you are so cooool and such a unique individual fighting a corrupt establishment yay!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 21, 2017)

this is bad what did i get myself into ;;


----------



## Loriii (Apr 21, 2017)

I hope this cold goes away soon.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 21, 2017)

gdi ik its late but get online please ;;


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2017)

i dont understand anything we're doing in chemistry. why do i have to take chemistry 2 too i will Die


----------



## Loriii (Apr 21, 2017)

I keep sneezing in front of my monitor (not literally) and almost running out of tissues. It really annoys the hell out of me


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 21, 2017)

I confessed to my crush today in a really casual "it's not a big thing anyway" kind of way and his class was starting so I made him go away right after confessing so idk how he feels about it and ahahahaha ****


----------



## riummi (Apr 21, 2017)

- I don't know if I should apply for that scholarship...I feel like my parents will tell me something degrading if I say I want to :T 
- NHD competition is coming up soon and we have to prepare for an interview (which is nerve wracking)
- I have to do this project but it says to mention "heroes and hardships" but I have no heroes and hardships are way too personal so...
- I feel like I'm being ignored (or I'm just jumping to conclusions like I always do haha)
- friends don't believe me when I say I don't like this certain person. It's getting really annoying now and I'm on the verge of telling them off.
- when your friend gets in a relationship and they start ignoring you for their so c:
- can't believe I almost let my emotions get the better of me


----------



## moonford (Apr 21, 2017)

Overly sensitive people, you shouldn't have to tip toe around people.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Malaionus (Apr 21, 2017)

i have so many art things to do and i'm probably failing class


----------



## carp (Apr 21, 2017)

didnt bother revising today


----------



## Aquari (Apr 21, 2017)

I think i might have to terminate my 1 year old apple sapling, I've run out of places to plant him. he's just a scrawny/malnourished little leaf twig now, i was a fool to think i could care for a tree *indoors*, i cant even plant him outdoors either. I'll check one last time to see if i possibly have a bigger pot to put him in but either way i don't think he'll last very long.


----------



## jiny (Apr 21, 2017)

I HAVE A COLD


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 21, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> I think i might have to terminate my 1 year old apple sapling, I've run out of places to plant him. he's just a scrawny/malnourished little leaf twig now, i was a fool to think i could care for a tree *indoors*, i cant even plant him outdoors either. I'll check one last time to see if i possibly have a bigger pot to put him in but either way i don't think he'll last very long.



bonsai tree


----------



## Aquari (Apr 21, 2017)

Malaionus said:


> bonsai tree



yea i have one of those but i thought i could handle an actual tree indoors


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 21, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> yea i have one of those but i thought i could handle an actual tree indoors



but why


----------



## Loriii (Apr 22, 2017)

I only slept for like an hour. I need to go back but I don't feel tired yet.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 22, 2017)

I actually think I pushed all of this work off for too long. I have a film analysis that I've not started, not even watched the film, and it's due in like 2 days. And a research paper due tomorrow. And I have a final exam I have to do sometime this weekend and turn in before next Saturday. But I also have to make time to study for 4 other finals.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 22, 2017)

exhausted and ill with everything


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 22, 2017)

So much stuff bothers me from school
I'm sick of it -.-


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 22, 2017)

That one thing that's really not even important and now you're annoyed with me
Is this gonna last the whole week or what 

You're actually so sad


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 22, 2017)

i rly dont want to have to be with people tomorrow but hHhh


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 22, 2017)

i was supposed to study my japanese during break but i didn't. i'm going to be really surprised if i pass because i have a 59 and the passing grade is 65. and then theres finals in a few weeks so i really need to focus only on my japanese the rest of the school year even though i'm taking german next year


----------



## jiny (Apr 22, 2017)

i've fallen asleep idk how many times i've been in bed for 5 hours


----------



## N a t (Apr 22, 2017)

I really want this guy to like me back. This is my chance to move on and be a little happier.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 22, 2017)

There's literally NOTHING to eat in this house right now x_x


----------



## jiny (Apr 22, 2017)

why do i like 2 guys at the same time this is so depressing


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 22, 2017)

When you want to play splatoon but you gotta wait 1 minute -.-


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 22, 2017)

Stop turning the WiFi off all the time it's so awkward 


I can't watch videos at nights now hnhnhnhbhbs


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 22, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Stop turning the WiFi off all the time it's so awkward
> 
> 
> I can't watch videos at nights now hnhnhnhbhbs



"videos"


- - - Post Merge - - -

The only person I talk to isn't answering their Kik.


----------



## riummi (Apr 23, 2017)

Can't sleep and I'm so pissed - at least tell me if you can't or don't want to?? So much for "letting me know" lmao


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 23, 2017)

i'm disappointed in myself for not drawing as much as i could have during break. on top of that, not even studying. i hate how much i procrastinate. time to cram in a few hours


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2017)

MollyNL said:


> "videos"
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Wat 
Plz no 

I mean Family Friendly™ YouTube videos ;;;;;


----------



## Bones (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a million different things I need to do (especially since it's my day off) but my brain is just like "...nah"


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

COMMISSIONS


----------



## jiny (Apr 23, 2017)

my friend keeps getting mad at me for nO REASON like whAt


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2017)

SCHOOL TOMORROW I'D LIKE TO DIE


----------



## sej (Apr 23, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> SCHOOL TOMORROW I'D LIKE TO DIE



ME TOO


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2017)

Sej said:


> ME TOO



I WISH EASTER HOLIDAYS LASTED UNTIL I DIE THANKS


----------



## Soigne (Apr 23, 2017)

*beats my depression with a stick* Get Back In The Cage I Only Have One Week Of The Semester Left


----------



## boujee (Apr 23, 2017)

emotionally drained 
I feel nothing


----------



## tae (Apr 23, 2017)

will someone take care of my dogs so i can kill myself.


----------



## Flare (Apr 24, 2017)

I swallowed a hair by accident, and now it's itching my throat. ;-;


----------



## riummi (Apr 24, 2017)

this explains everything - I feel happy but strange? either way, I'm happy that it's settled


----------



## Bowie (Apr 24, 2017)

My whole family is falling apart and it's very sad to just watch.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm tired of it all. It feels like half the time my fiance responds in facepalms or shuts me down or "You're going through another mood swing." God, it's no wonder why I get frustrated when he responds like this to about 2/3's of our conversations. It's so grating and he wonders why I get angry. "Talk to me, we can work out," he says.  Well evidently not. I've gone over with him about what is happening that's wrong and for some reason, it never gets anywhere. I'm this close to just throwing in the towel, I can't spend every conversation wondering if my response will ellicit a facepalm or something else. So exhausted.


----------



## carp (Apr 24, 2017)

i have to go to school


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 24, 2017)

When you give away free Pok?mon but some people just don't want to cooperate with setting up a proper time to meet up for trade even when you've explicitly ask them to do so. 

O o o, better yet... when you give away free Pok?mon and you put one on hold for a person but they never respond to your PMs asking when they are going to pick it up even when it was only one PM a day for two days. 

I love giving away free stuff but some people just ruin the fun.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow my dad kicked me really hard in the back because I said "shut up" 
After all the **** he's done to me, he freaks the **** out after hearing that? Who's really the ****** here? ://///


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 24, 2017)

My group members are being incredibly lazy. Specifically the one guy who has contributed nothing. We used to have four members at the beginning until we had to kick out the one that never came to class... ever. We present tomorrow and I've contributed a lot to it but it's still not done.



Nightmares said:


> Wow my dad kicked me really hard in the back because I said "shut up"
> After all the **** he's done to me, he freaks the **** out after hearing that? Who's really the ****** here? ://///



Ouch. That sounds abusive just for talking back.


----------



## Blackpink (Apr 24, 2017)

I have homework ;;


----------



## Zireael (Apr 24, 2017)

I think my anxiety about art is slowly creeping back for some reason. I can't seem to get anything started at all without worrying about how **** it must look to other people, and it just makes me want to stop. I thought I was finally coming out of this phase but I think it's coming back because it's a very familiar feeling that makes me fear for my future. Why did I choose to major in art instead of something more academic? I feel like an idiot.

Also I must've burnt my tongue because it's kind of sore to eat anything, but I can't remember what I've had lately that's been really hot.


----------



## aericell (Apr 24, 2017)

Planned out my whole day today. I was gonna do homework and study for exams tomorrow but I did not take into account the possibility of my roommate having trouble and needing someone  now I'm stressed


----------



## Flare (Apr 24, 2017)

My leg cramp has lasted for 7 hours now. :/


----------



## Greys0n (Apr 25, 2017)

i caught a cold


----------



## aericell (Apr 25, 2017)

Why does this always happen!!!?
I don't understand why every time I get to be extremely happy someone around me is the complete opposite and can't I just be selfish and care about my own happiness????

Also very very cranky because things just had to happen these last several hours. I have two midterms today and as much  as I want to be there for my friends it sucks!! I put off studying to listen and now it's 2:30 and I'm barely going to bed :/ I was supposed to sleep early this whole week but now that's...

Why must the timing be like this T^T


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 25, 2017)

I have no more collectibles to sell. Sure I have apples, tulips, and birthstones, but those are collectibles I will never sell.

As of now, it's not possible to get up to 10,000 TBT, so I have to wait four months or more if I want to get there.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 25, 2017)

I had to present my research today and I sounded like I wanted to cry the entire time and idk why !! and the professor was acting all sympathetic like stop!! please!! I'm already dying from anxiety don't add to it!!


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 25, 2017)

tfw ur voice gets super shaky and people think youre about to cry Lol ):


----------



## Zireael (Apr 25, 2017)

I can't be there for him when he needs me the most, I feel so useless. Distance is a horrible thing.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 25, 2017)

I punched a wall by accident.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 25, 2017)

I sold my manga books and I got 6 quid in total for them but spent like 4 quid of that on shipping for them &#55357;&#56834; LMAO

Oh well, guess it's better than nothing haha


----------



## Aquari (Apr 25, 2017)

I cant remember when the last time I took a shower was


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 26, 2017)

i feel bad for my dad sometimes but not really because hes an upholsterer and hes really passionate about it but i don't think any of us are going to pick it up even though he taught us each how to do it and even made us really beautiful chairs that we picked the fabric out for and everything. whenever i look at it i feel guilty though


----------



## carp (Apr 26, 2017)

i!! have!! to!! go!! to!! school!! scrEE


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2017)

So much anxiety rn. I don't think I'll make it in the real world


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 26, 2017)

I ordered some furniture a few weeks ago that was suppose to be delivered today, but when I called the store to ask what time they were going to deliver it I was told that the furniture was never even ordered in the first place, despite there being an agreement that I was going to pay for it up front and that they'd it a week or so before they were going to deliver it :/


----------



## Soigne (Apr 26, 2017)

Spoke to a professor tonight & I'm making a C- in the class. He offered to bump my grade up to a C+, but I need more than that...so here I am, the night before I start finals, writing an essay for the class to get some more points. I haven't even started studying for the final in this class & it's tomorrow at 7:00am.

I don't think I'm going to get any sleep for the next 72 hours.


----------



## moonford (Apr 28, 2017)

I went to a shop to get milk and bread for breakfast, I had two jugs of milk and one feel out of my hand, exploded everywhere! Luckily the person who owns the store is friendly and didn't kill me.
It splashed in my face but it didn't go on my clothes, so that's a good thing.

Why do bad things happen to good people?!?!?!?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2017)

Getting some really ****ty teams in Overwatch today for competitive.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 28, 2017)

i will not deal with your bad attitude and suddenly hate of me.


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2017)

I overslept and ended up late for work _again._ I lost track of how many times I've been late and called off but it's been a lot. They still didn't confront me about it but I am scared to death I may lose my job. My father even thinks so...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 28, 2017)

I feel the need to play Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. But I don't have a Switch. And probably won't be getting one until my birthday...

At least I can play the original Mario Kart 8, and Mario Kart Wii. But its not the same for 8, and not the same for Wii if I don't hack it. (Custom Tracks)


----------



## Irelia (Apr 28, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I feel the need to play Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. But I don't have a Switch. And probably won't be getting one until my birthday...
> 
> At least I can play the original Mario Kart 8, and Mario Kart Wii. But its not the same for 8, and not the same for Wii if I don't hack it. (Custom Tracks)



haha wow I was just going to post about Mario Kart 8

I have the switch but I still need to go get it from the store. It's just bothering me because I'm so excited (plus I've been playing botw way too much... need something new)


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27 (Apr 28, 2017)

hate my neighbors internet today i was doing a trade on ACNL and after i was finished poof! there goes my internet at the wrong dang time!  it didnt save nether! now i have to do it all over again! which sucks because of my friend i traded with lives in a different time zone than me and different country too! im so mad i could scream! but i wish it could hold out a little while longer when i got to the train and would save before it cuts out  but idk when my friend would let me do it again


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 28, 2017)

That history had repeated itself... :T Talent gets overthrown by popularity. This is what happened in season one of the show. The show that I am talking about is called Produce 101. Season one was about "producing" a temporary girl group while the current season two is about "producing" a temporary boy group. The maximum eleven people get to be in the group. For more information... You can search it up.  It can explain what I am talking about better than I can.

Back to what I was saying... In season one of Produce 101 there were some that believe one group did better than the other one, but got overshadowed by popularity of the said other group. There were comments on YouTube stating that they were the better team. If you want to know more... Look up Produce 101 Into the New World on YouTube and look for the one that says Group 1. In this current season (season two)... The second team that did boy in luv were the better team than first team stated by some comments on YouTube. Making history repeat itself. That popularity reigns over talent. Such a shame... :/



Spoiler: Produce 101 Season 2 - Boy In Luv







Produce 101 Season 2 - Boys In Luv [Team 2 - Cover]





Produce 101 Season 2 - Boys In Luv [Team 1 - Cover]​


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 29, 2017)

how come its 12am and i didn't noticed i thought it was 9pm / 10pm


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 29, 2017)

I can't see the moon and stars properly because my eyesight is declining and it makes me super sad...


----------



## carp (Apr 29, 2017)

my dad


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2017)

Once again they all laugh at me and take me as a joke. I ****ing hate my family. Honestly their all a bunch of ****ing *******s! -_____-


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2017)

just realized today that I actually might not be eating enough food on a daily basis. Dieting is hard.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 29, 2017)

this is my 100th time whining about my japanese class im sorry. but what is wrong with me and my work ethic rn. i'm failing japanese but i have a sudden urge to try and pass it even though i doubtfully will since i don't even know what anyone is saying when we go over homework or tests which makes sense since i never did any homework. it used to be i focus completely on one class and get amazing grades and have all my other classes be good or average, but with japanese i can't keep that up since its so difficult. my interest for passing spiked recently even though from the minute i knew i was failing i thought i'd just take it and fail since its not a required class, i'd only have to have an extra class my senior year which i'm fine with. but now i want to pass and just get as much as i can out of it. idk this sucks


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 29, 2017)

c;


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 30, 2017)

so much ffs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 30, 2017)

My mom being a huge jerk...  She yelled at me telling me if I didn't like her unfair rules to just move out, which I wish I could, but with what I pay her and for bills it leaves no room to save money, effectively trapping me and my boyfriend here... Then she decided to strand me for a ride tonight, thankfully an ex-coworker had the night off and offered me a ride. Just super stressed and depressed and I want to just sleep for a whole month, haven't had a bought of depression this bad in a good long while, just hoping I don't do anything dumb.


----------



## moonflow (Apr 30, 2017)

i cant find the motivation to work out everyday!!!


----------



## Flare (Apr 30, 2017)

I wan't to exercise right now, but I feel lazy.


----------



## moonford (Apr 30, 2017)

I have trouble getting to sleep, I was up until like 6am last night.

I think I was posting on here until like 5:30am, it happens everyday, not that exact time but I stay up until the early morning all the time. 

I need help.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 30, 2017)

I wish the site can disable glitches and technical errors, but that's not possible.


----------



## moonflow (Apr 30, 2017)

i know better than to visit the "current topics" section of forums!! so much unneeded stress over people i dont even care about!!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 30, 2017)

I miss that dream interpretation thread we used to have. Good times...


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> I miss that dream interpretation thread we used to have. Good times...



Oh man, that was great


----------



## Bcat (Apr 30, 2017)

Wish I want so shy and lazy...


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 30, 2017)

MY FAVOURITE YOUTUBER REPLIED AND MENTIONED ME LIKE 10 TIMES IN HIS STREAM HSNSNNSNS


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow we talked even more

Also, ovaries, plz no
Plz 
Seriously plz


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 30, 2017)

**** you, Connect. I just wanted to log on and get my Finance homework and you changed your entire site layout. Now I can't find where anything ****ing is. Thank you so much for wasting my time.


----------



## riummi (Apr 30, 2017)

exams coming up and I think I'm gonna fail  plus I wish I would stop thinking about someone!!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 1, 2017)

my trust in you in starting to get lost , if you said that of me and even tried to send screenshots , then i don't know what you could do when i don't know...


----------



## Xerolin (May 1, 2017)

dadadadaadadadddaaaaa im not ok


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 1, 2017)

Super tired and I just can't wait to get off... time is going so slow though, still 4 more hours. *cries*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2017)

I went to prom this past Saturday, and I guess I overdid it because now the back of both of my thighs hurt. Had to stay home from school today because I could barely stand up out of bed this morning. I've been inching around the house like Bib Bob-omb in Super Mario 64 all morning. Kinda funny actually, but it kinda sucks when you need to do something all the way out in the kitchen and it takes you like 3 minutes to walk there.


Tbh I hate high school anyways so it's totally worth it.


----------



## visibleghost (May 1, 2017)

lmao can nts Die


----------



## Flare (May 1, 2017)

I couldn't sleep all night. 
So I'm probably just gonna stay home or go to school late.


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 1, 2017)

I think coming down sick and thats just annoying


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2017)

I never really post here because I like to think of myself of an easy going person who doesn't let things bother me, but tonight, something dreadful happened and I can't stop thinking about it.

I was at work, and I was really thirsty so I decided to down two bottles of water lie nobody's business because the free waters were just sitting there, like who gonna stop me? So after I drink them and almost drown as the water gushes down my esophagus and into my stomach, I get the sudden urge to pee.
So I make my way up to the bathroom, waddling whilst I feel my bladder sloshing around like it contains the Atlantic Ocean, and enter the bathroom. I finish urinating and as I lean over the flush the toilet, the box cutters knife I keep in the front pocket of my shirt falls out and into the toilet. It was like a movie. The moment I saw it fall, it was like the world stopped spinning, it was falling in slow motion, and I saw my life flash before my eyes, until it hit the toilet water and was suddenly covered my several hundred milometers of my pee.
Now, this knife and I had been through thick and thin. That time I tripped over and bruised my ankle, my knife was there, in my pocket. That time I couldn't open the cardboard box, I pulled out my knife, and that godsend opened the box for my like a hot knife through butter. It was like my best friend, and seeing it, helpless, stuck in the toilet, under my urine, was one of the lowest points of my life. I didn't want to lose my life, so I made the decision I would fish it out, and so I flushed the toilet to get rid of my urine, bracing myself to the utter despair of having to reach into toilet water. I closed my eyes as I flushed the toilet, saying a quick prayer for my sanity and well-being, and hoping to soon be reunited with my good friend... but as I opened my eyes, the knife had vanished, it was gone. THE ****ING TOILET HAD SUCKED IT UP LIKE A BLACK HOLE AND NOW MY KNIFE WAS GONE FOR GOOD.

I'm sorry, I just really needed to vent, this life changing event happened a few hours ago, and I just can't stop thinking about it. I don't think I'll ever be able to fully recover from such a traumatic experience.

#pray4jake


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2017)

xD so after this time I only have 322 TBT?


----------



## visibleghost (May 2, 2017)

i have bruises on my fingers and it hurts when i bend them rip


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 2, 2017)

the fact that you dont respond my messages and try to avoid me is just a meaning of how of a lier and traitor you are


----------



## watercolorwish (May 2, 2017)

why arent people friendly i don't understand. i try to sit with people that look kind of lonely and bring my friends over to them but they always act kind of rude for some reason. it won't kill you to just say hello or be friendly. i get some people like being alone but tell me that


----------



## Bcat (May 2, 2017)

I'm just so angry and I want to eat.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 2, 2017)

smh why i have to wait 8 minutes to post something else on reddit


----------



## N a t (May 2, 2017)

Dealing with mamy demons right now


----------



## riummi (May 2, 2017)

lit exam tomorrow and the thought that unconditional love doesn't exist!!! Also whenever I'm trying to message other freshmen, whenever we have a diff. major they always respond with "aww" like?? what? what's so sad about that? we can still be friends or smt goodness


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 3, 2017)

The fact that I got an infraction for censoring a swear word and yet I see people do it on here all the time. Sometimes the words aren't even censored on the posts. I don't even see what the problem is when it's censored.


----------



## Flare (May 3, 2017)

I didn't sleep at all last night.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 3, 2017)

That I'm not at home playing ac right now >.>

that work life tho


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 3, 2017)

Do you ever write an essay and you just really, *really* don't want to proofread it? That's me right now. My eyes are getting tired just from finishing it up.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 3, 2017)

I'm not stressed and yet I feel stressed just because of a single person


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 3, 2017)

The computer is being _so. Slow. Right. Now_. TBT keeps on loading just halfway and crashing entirely and I can't even search anything on google because trying to load the site, let alone search anything, just takes what feels like hours. UGH.


----------



## Twisterheart (May 4, 2017)

My grandpa. 

He doesn't do anything when it comes to household chores. All he wants to do is sit in his chair and watch fishing all day long, while making messes and expecting everyone else to clean them up for him. On the rare chance he is forced to do something, he acts like a five year old and pouts and complains about it the entire time and acts like you just asked him the most unreasonable thing imaginable.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2017)

Managed to get sunburn and pull a muscle in my thigh yesterday. I thought the pain would settle overnight. It intensified. I'm a lobster with a limp.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 4, 2017)

Why.... just why why why why. This is stressing me so much I just wish I could rip out my heart and never feel anymore. I don't even know what she looks like but my crush on her is just driving me insane and the more we talk and learn about each other the more I want her to be a part of my life. She's so outgoing and has so many friends, and I'm just here being the opposite. This whole thing is making me feel antisocial and wanting to just hide away again but I keep pushing my hardest so that I can see this through to the end, but even then that might not even be good enough to win her over.

I've had so many internet crushes before in the past but never before have I ever pursued them. Now that I am I keep having dreams about talking to her on the Discord - only the second crush I have ever dreamed about - and she is constantly on my mind 24/7. I just want someone to become the center of my life... my entire world to revolve around them and to seek refuge in their kindness and love amidst this hell that is Earth. I'm not the only one trying to win her heart, I know I'm not... but I must still continue to move past my limits until I get an answer.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 4, 2017)

why am i expecting my dad to come over and try to snoop all my social media (Discord , LINE , FB) just because of the stupid "Blue whale" game , which is not even real and its another way for news media to inform some **** instead to inform something real and interesting


----------



## riummi (May 4, 2017)

Everyone posts the same type on interests ;; who doesn't like to watch Netflix, eat food and listen to music??? that's honestly almost everyone


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2017)

suffocated by my own incompetence


----------



## Xandra (May 4, 2017)

Literary just 10 minutes ago my dog just bit me in my face. MY LIP LOOKS DEFORMED AND ITS BLEEDING HELP D: I'm currently on my way to the hospital as I am writing this, today has been a crappy day for me... (Also not to mention I had to take an *unexpected* test which I probably failed D: )


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 4, 2017)

riummi said:


> Everyone posts the same type on interests ;; who doesn't like to watch Netflix, eat food and listen to music??? that's honestly almost everyone



apparently people are so original that they put stuff like that on interests.

not saying im not like that , just replace watch netflix with sleeping


----------



## riummi (May 4, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> apparently people are so original that they put stuff like that on interests.
> 
> not saying im not like that , just replace watch netflix with sleeping



it just makes it harder to find someone you could actually be close friends with that way - but they usually put common or generic interests :T

also I totally forgot how sad fma was...


----------



## Flare (May 4, 2017)

I'm starting to get a Sore Throat with Ear Pain again.


----------



## Hero King (May 4, 2017)

Nothing is bothering me now


----------



## thatawkwardkid (May 4, 2017)

Today was an awful day, right from the start.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 4, 2017)

tomorrow is my final day of high school and i'm nervous


----------



## jiny (May 4, 2017)

they call u their best friend but next thing u know they have a new best friend )) 
plus blow u off every time u try to talk to them h A


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2017)

Most of the coleus seeds I planted have sprouted but their growth is kinda stagnant, from what I've read coleus is a slow grower but I feel like I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## moonford (May 5, 2017)

Yesterday I had an agonizing pain around my whole body, around 4pm it calmed down.

When I got home, I got a migraine and the pain came back even worse. I got a migraine! What is happening to me? First the pain spread around my body and now a migraine.

I'm bed ridden because I can't move without being in pain.

This has been awful...I felt like like I was dying, I don't have a migraine but my body is still in pain so that's good, I guess. I also can't breathe through my mouth without feeling sore either.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 5, 2017)

Got bit really hard by my mom's dog yesterday, not enough to break the skin but enough for an insta-bruise. He must have hit a nerve or something because my whole arm is stiff and sore today...


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 5, 2017)

I feel like the world it's against me this week
Can I just lay in bed and cry ;(


----------



## Flare (May 5, 2017)

Wish I could help a couple realize that what matters is what their heart says, not what others say.


----------



## Soigne (May 5, 2017)

I start work on Monday & I'm nervous about it, even though I'm familiar with everything and everyone else working there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2017)

I bought a bag of doritos at speedway, then I got in my car and forgot I even had them until we got about halfway home xDDD


----------



## Bcat (May 5, 2017)

Some butthead almost ran me over at a red light by going when he shouldn't have. People are such morons


----------



## jiny (May 5, 2017)

my stupid crush asked my friend if i got mad whenever they talked to each other and she told him yes (although it's more sad than mad, bc he rarely talks to me but they're always talking; it's even sadder bc we used to be really close before he found out i liked him) so apparently he's going to text me and talk this out w me, i've been waiting for his text lmaoo

im just sad bc it seems like he cares soo much about her but never really talks to me it's rly frustrating


----------



## aericell (May 6, 2017)

What am I supposed to do when we made plans to go to this thing together and if we couldn't get a ride we would take the bus and you turned out to be sleeping over at your friend's house because they only had one more spot in the car and asked you to come how am I supposed to feel when this is something you wanted to go to together


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 6, 2017)

i wish i could play with this guy on mario kart 8 deluxe , i love his yt channel but smh i dont have a switch or mk8 deluxe and he will be gone on june ahahaha kill me :')


----------



## Fleshy (May 6, 2017)

The stress of trying to find a place to live and failing, reaaally wish I could afford a place close to / with my hub


----------



## Espurr (May 6, 2017)

I got my 3DS back from repair yesterday

Without my Custom Firmware, I might add.
Don't see why they had to format my system, all they had to do was rewire the speakers and circle pad...


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 6, 2017)

I've actually just been overthinking things way too much, wow. I think I've got things under control and I now have a chance with her again. Just gotta remain confident and be myself and do things my own way from here on out.


----------



## moonford (May 6, 2017)

Not too confident in my mafia playstyle, I might do reaction tests in the future and become more aggressive because I'm too much of a cinnamon bun according to some.


----------



## Kuroh (May 6, 2017)

finals week is stressing me out so badly ;;;;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2017)

I just transferred all my save data and stuff from my Wii to my Wii U so I could format it, but it keeps freezing when I hit the format button!!

Okay, in case you're wondering why I want to format my Wii, here's the situation. My Wii has a very special brick on it called the "mail brick"; basically, the message board is corrupted, and the system can only be booted up in maintenance mode. It really bothers me, because if I forget to hold down the + and - buttons when I press A on the health and safety screen, or if I release them to early after pressing A, it freezes up. And then I have to get up, unplug the console, and plug it back in. It has had this issue for about 2 years now, and I finally decided that I was tired of it. I wanted to format my Wii, which is the only way to get rid of the mail brick.

BUT THE DAMN THING WON'T FORMAT.

I went through all the trouble to transfer my precious save files and VC games to my Wii U so I could format the system, and it won't even do that much?? I'm seriously considering just buying a new Wii and selling this piece of junk for parts or something .-.

And I bet you nothin, that after the Wii DOES format (if it ever does), it will STILL have the brick on it. It's a bunch of bullcrap, ya know? All because of one stupid corrupted message on my message board. What a waste of my time. But it really sucks because I had this thing for almost 9 years, and only recently has it been giving me issues. Idk, I'm about to just say "**** it" and buy a new one.


----------



## aericell (May 7, 2017)

that's really sleazy, that's really low. i was there for you whenever you needed me last week, i stayed up til 3 and pushed aside my schoolwork when you needed someone to cry to and what?? you ditch me to go to a concert WE were supposed to go to together with your other friends just because i didn't want to tell you about my own problems?? sorry?? for not wanting to make things about me?? when u were clearly already having a hard time on your own?? are u that offended lmao get a grip and grow up this is a new low for you


----------



## riummi (May 7, 2017)

Probably wasted so much time just for that 10 min. interview. Why did the place have to be like 2.5 hours away??
*made it to finals and that's cool but we made it further than when we actually did trying hard


----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2017)

People who talk about you behind your back are vile. You learn who to avoid.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 7, 2017)

Overwhelmed by all the stuff I am hoping to accomplish, but I have a plan now and I am going to try to do it all. I applied for an online college thing and hopefully I'll find the time and effort and money to take the classes I need and move on to my future career. Then I'll continue being stuck here for at least two years to get the experience I need to move to any other company. Then hopefully I'll be able to set up a job where I want to move and just up and go. On top of that I need to nut up and get the medical help I need, starting first off with glasses and then probably some dental work, and I'll slowly work my way up to actually going to a doctor, especially for my mental health which I for sure need a lot of help with. I just keep thinking about all the debt I am going to drown myself in with all of this and it's just greaaaaat. =/

TLDR: Adulting is hard...


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 7, 2017)

SWDFUSFAU Does there really have to be drama on this thread seriously


----------



## visibleghost (May 7, 2017)

my middle name is edgy


Spoiler:  



i want to Die also im Angry and idk what to do w those feeligns lmao i guess i will turn it into extreme hatred towards myself and other people like i always do because i dont have any healthy ways to deal with or express my emotions which leads to me being self destructive and negatively impacted by it :') 
  also i hate how i can google that cbt guy and stuff w him will show up which is stupid of me bc like why am i like this ofc thigns can show up about someone if you google their name especially when it is kind of unique and he has a bunch of his stuff online w news stuff and research papers and interviews and those projects like ,???? also "i dont like the word 'anxiety' bc it is so unspecific" idk why exactly bc it's not offensive or w/e but that thing he said makes me want to lit my face on fire and scream for thirty hours straight . 
 also i love how im like Why Am I Like This Oh No My Life Is So Sad ):  when i know why and what i actually mean is something way too pathetic and difficult to express    aaaaaa im Pathetic in every single possible way Lol    
also im hungry ):::


----------



## riummi (May 7, 2017)

this stupid cold :C why must I suffer so


----------



## Rabirin (May 8, 2017)

nobody's done the washing up


----------



## skarmoury (May 8, 2017)

I'm sick and I feel like I flunked my exams last Saturday and today ughhhzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 8, 2017)

I want to both do a bunch of stuff on my weekend and do nothing at the same time... why is life so hard? =[


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 8, 2017)

i want may to ****ing end already aha.


----------



## Romaki (May 8, 2017)

People calling homosexuality a "lifestyle" as if it's anything more than a sexual orientation we can't choose.
You don't know anything about my lifestyle. You're just trying to label me into something not worth thinking about.


----------



## Soigne (May 8, 2017)

My eyes are killing me & my fingers hurt so bad from work


----------



## riummi (May 8, 2017)

just let me die. this cold is so bad and I have barely any medicine left...I can't even pay proper attention in class so why should I go to school D: I think I'll just sleep in the nurses office tmrw


----------



## milkyi (May 8, 2017)

Still mad that you made fun of me while I was crying in pe because I was so stressed.......


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 8, 2017)

my girlfriend is crying and i want to help her


----------



## milkyi (May 9, 2017)

I want a real life relationship, I want to make memories with my special someone while I'm still in high school. Is that asking too much?


----------



## jiny (May 9, 2017)

LIES

also this school year went by so fast.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 9, 2017)

my girlfriend wont kiss me


----------



## Squidward (May 10, 2017)

Someone is moving right next to my house in ACNL and I think I'm having a breakdown


----------



## Flare (May 10, 2017)

Today is my cousin's birthday, however she passed away when I was little. 
Wish I coul tell her Happy Birthday.


----------



## Rabirin (May 10, 2017)

i'm hungry


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2017)

My wi-fi sucks. Last time when I post here, the site slows down, causing my posts to duplicate. Then I reported one of them for being a duplicate, and it slowed down again. It might be a duplicate report. I wish lags fade from existence.


----------



## Mink777 (May 10, 2017)

I'm really struggling on what I should give Biskit for his birthday...


----------



## Soigne (May 10, 2017)

want a boyf v badly i'm so alone &  i hate doing things by myself


----------



## Espurr (May 10, 2017)

I think Xerolin just died.


----------



## jiny (May 10, 2017)

OMG THIS PERSON IS SO CONFUSING IS2GGGG


----------



## riummi (May 11, 2017)

I'm never honest with myself and I wish I could be more honest to others if I knew they would answer me back seriously. Sometimes I'll say something that I really mean (that's also quite ooc for me) and they would brush it aside as if they were too anxious to make things more serious. I really want to have a conversation with them about if they ever thought of me in _that_ way but I think we've passed that stage now so it's more like we're just strangers all over again. 
I'd just say hi and act like I'm happy and indifferent to what we've become and we'll just talk about how our days went and that's it. It wouldn't go beyond that because maybe you just aren't as interested in my life as I am with yours. :T
(if I ever recognizedyouin the street then I'd run away lmao)


----------



## Flare (May 11, 2017)

I can't see my forehead.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2017)

Cosplay still isn't here and we leave for the anime convention next Friday. Hoping it gets here within the next week or I'm screwed.


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

A brand new, MAIN Animal Crossing game isn't announced/confirmed yet after 4 years!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Riedy said:


> People calling homosexuality a "lifestyle" as if it's anything more than a sexual orientation we can't choose.
> You don't know anything about my lifestyle. You're just trying to label me into something not worth thinking about.



I totally agree with this. Although, I'm not an LGTBQ person, it's like comparing it to eating unhealthily and not working out - it's not a lifestyle. It's just a normal way of living.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 11, 2017)

Cishets are evil and only the trans and not straights rule above all others  Why do ppl think like this


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Cishets are evil and only the trans and not straights rule above all others  Why do ppl think like this



This too. MY jaw literally dropped when I heard them talking like that :c That's like reverse racism...(I'm a minority btw o.o)

Speaking of which, YOU CAN BE TAN IN SPLATOON. Get it to-freaking-gether Animal Crossing developers!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 11, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> This too. MY jaw literally dropped when I heard them talking like that :c That's like reverse racism...(I'm a minority btw o.o)
> 
> Speaking of which, YOU CAN BE TAN IN SPLATOON. Get it to-freaking-gether Animal Crossing developers!



Most trans/not cis/straight people talk like that, well a lot that my husband and I have experienced and we're like?? How can you be like that. It's like becoming what you're against 

Idk whenever we voice an opinion that doesn't go with the hive mind we get the whole "You're just kissing up to the cishets!" like we can't have a mind of our own or something


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

I have Oreo's, but no milk :'(


----------



## visibleghost (May 11, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Cishets are evil and only the trans and not straights rule above all others  Why do ppl think like this



bc thats an actual problem that affects people ........


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 11, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> bc thats an actual problem that affects people ........



Nobody said it wasn't, and obviously lol


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> bc thats an actual problem that affects people ........



I was just getting that it's kind of disheartening when I all I wanna do is be friends with them, just like how I wanna be friends with everyone else. I am an ethnic minority and I've dealt with problems as a child, but I don't go around hating on non-minorities _at all_. Just the ones that "cause trouble".

Oh okay XD saw your post  
|                           
|
v


----------



## visibleghost (May 11, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Nobody said it wasn't, and obviously lol



w "that" i meant the Horrible Cisphobia that cis ppl experienve in their daily lives, constantly and violently ......


----------



## Fleshy (May 11, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> I was just getting that it's kind of disheartening when I all I wanna do is be friends with them, just like how I wanna be friends with everyone else. I am an ethnic minority and I've dealt with problems as a child, but I don't go around hating on non-minorities _at all_. Just the ones that "cause trouble".



I completely agree, it's one thing to point out legitimate problems, but it's another thing to blindly hate people for no reason, or on the grounds of being ""cishet"" etc.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 11, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> w "that" i meant the Horrible Cisphobia that cis ppl experienve in their daily lives, constantly and violently ......



Oh wow, how original, I've certainly never heard _that_ one before


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

On a lighter note,

i wanna eat cookies so badddd but the calories T_T


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 11, 2017)

Hungry, and no food. R.I.P


----------



## Fleshy (May 11, 2017)

can't find any good movies or TV shows and we're not getting any suggestions


----------



## visibleghost (May 11, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> I was just getting that it's kind of disheartening when I all I wanna do is be friends with them, just like how I wanna be friends with everyone else. I am an ethnic minority and I've dealt with problems as a child, but I don't go around hating on non-minorities _at all_. Just the ones that "cause trouble".



the problem w ppl cryign "trans people shouldnt hate cis ppl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" is that it's almost never about trans people and cis people being equal, it's about cis people being offended that trans people don't like being treated like crap by cis people so they say that hate is hate bc obviously being told ure transphobic is a thousand times worse than hundreds of trans people being murdered for being trans lmao
i agree that no groups should hate another groups. it would be great if hate wasnt such a big thing!!!!!!! but thats not how it works and cis people who want to separate themselves from "the other" cis people generally just dont like acknowledging that they can be transphobic too. 
is it mean to tell a cis person that theyre horrible for being cis? yea. but it isnt nearly as big of an issue as people make it up to be, almost every time theres a discussion about transphobia someone will be like "YEAH BUT ONCE SOMEONE GOT MAD AT ME FOR MISGENDERING THEM??!?!?!?!?!?" l m a o 

also in my personal experience ppl who are "Cisphobic" generally dont have a burning hatred for every cis person who ever existed, it is more of a hatred of the cis society and how ignorant cis people are allowed to be when trans people are forced to live w the constant oppression. if transphobia didn't exist trans people wouldnt hate cis people. if "cisphobia" didnt exist cis people would still be killing trans ppl lol

well xcept for some violent extremist who puts Legit Curses on ppl who disagrees with them and also they want all men 2 die and yeah that's messed up but bringing them up every time someone says something negative about cis ppl is Rly Petty.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pawpatrolbab said:


> Oh wow, how original, I've certainly never heard _that_ one before



lol
well Anyways arent u that person who believes in transtrending n love transmedicalism or w/e lmao Nevermind.......


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> --snip--



Oh, ok.  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 11, 2017)

lol
well Anyways arent u that person who believes in transtrending n love transmedicalism or w/e lmao Nevermind.......[/QUOTE]

Damn, who knew having an opinion meant loving a group of people lmao

Someone tell Fleshyy I'm cheating on him quick


----------



## Fleshy (May 11, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> visibleghost said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...



lol well arent you that person who dares have an opinion outwith the hive-mind......

and damn, I can't believe it


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 11, 2017)

Fleshy said:


> lol well arent you that person who dares have an opinion outwith the hive-mind......
> 
> and damn, I can't believe it



Where's Maury when ya need him


----------



## moonford (May 11, 2017)

I haven't posted here in a while because I realized half of the time my complaints aren't worth complaining about.

- - - Post Merge - - -

People are bothering me.


----------



## Oblivia (May 11, 2017)

Okay, guys.  The bickering needs to stop, and this isn't the first time we've had to post about this same issue to the same people.  I don't care what someone's sexual orientation and/or gender are, the discriminatory comments need to stop as they're offending many users at this point.  We certainly can't stop anyone from disliking a group of people, whether they be gay, trans, straight, or otherwise, but posts that discriminate against anyone are against the rules here.  If this is something you truly care about and want to educate others on, being so harsh and outspoken about your distaste towards any group of people is probably the worst thing you can do.  

Again, no more arguing in this thread or using it to voice your annoyance with other members of the forum, regardless of how vague you may think you're being.  If you have to argue, take it to PMs and leave it out of this and any other public thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 11, 2017)

Sometimes I swear I could get stabbed in the face and mom'll just be like "lel i know you didn't _actually_ get stabbed, you're just faking it for attention. (( now stop being lazy and go clean your room!"


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Okay, guys.  The bickering needs to stop, and this isn't the first time we've had to post about this same issue to the same people.  I don't care what someone's sexual orientation and/or gender are, the discriminatory comments need to stop as they're offending many users at this point.  We certainly can't stop anyone from disliking a group of people, whether they be gay, trans, straight, or otherwise, but posts that discriminate against anyone are against the rules here.  If this is something you truly care about and want to educate others on, being so harsh and outspoken about your distaste towards any group of people is probably the worst thing you can do.
> 
> Again, no more arguing in this thread or using it to voice your annoyance with other members of the forum, regardless of how vague you may think you're being.  If you have to argue, take it to PMs and leave it out of this and any other public thread.
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry, but I wasn't also offending anyone was I? If so, sorry. :C


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2017)

I am so pissed off right now. Today was a horrible day of final exams. One already was graded and I got a big fat F on it bringing my grade down from an 89% to a whopping 79%. **** our education system. One exam ruined my hard earned effort on the rest of my assignments.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 11, 2017)

mom stop reminding me i eat wrong 24 hours a day , to start off i eat correctly . smh


----------



## riummi (May 11, 2017)

hOly CraP I got played. frick everything feels almost surreal now 
can I just delete you from my whole life and pretend like nothing happened omg. I'm trying hard not to get mad because I honestly feel like such a fool for being stringed along I guess. lucky me


----------



## Flare (May 12, 2017)

Imsomnia is terrible. 

Also, my house is haunted.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 12, 2017)

Stress. Just did my online orientation for college and now I have to dig up a bunch of stuff like my transcripts and stuff that I don't even know if I have, or if my mom has buried somewhere... good times.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 12, 2017)

I have to take my last exam in less than a couple hours and my body is in the "so ****ing done" mode I'm having a hard time concentrating.


----------



## Bcat (May 12, 2017)

Trying go figure out which comic con I should go to. There's two of gen close to me. One of them is on the weekend of my birthday, but the other one had my favorite celebrity confirmed so idk! ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 12, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Okay, guys.  The bickering needs to stop, and this isn't the first time we've had to post about this same issue to the same people.  I don't care what someone's sexual orientation and/or gender are, the discriminatory comments need to stop as they're offending many users at this point.  We certainly can't stop anyone from disliking a group of people, whether they be gay, trans, straight, or otherwise, but posts that discriminate against anyone are against the rules here.  If this is something you truly care about and want to educate others on, being so harsh and outspoken about your distaste towards any group of people is probably the worst thing you can do.
> 
> Again, no more arguing in this thread or using it to voice your annoyance with other members of the forum, regardless of how vague you may think you're being.  If you have to argue, take it to PMs and leave it out of this and any other public thread.
> 
> Thanks.



I wonder what happened to this warning:



Kaiaa said:


> I'm going to make myself very clear here: This is the forums second...and last chance with this kind of thread. Do your best to maintain civility in this thread if you wish to see it kept open. Thank you!



There were a few times it closed, but managed to re-open. Did the site calm down enough to where this warning no longer applies?


----------



## Nightmares (May 12, 2017)

I'm trying to make money doing this.....thing o.o ....but no one's interested 
"I'm not paying"
"I don't have money"
"Absolutely not"

How are other people bragging about earning 50 quid a day, when I can't even find _one_ person interested


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Okay, guys.  The bickering needs to stop, and this isn't the first time we've had to post about this same issue to the same people.  I don't care what someone's sexual orientation and/or gender are, the discriminatory comments need to stop as they're offending many users at this point.  We certainly can't stop anyone from disliking a group of people, whether they be gay, trans, straight, or otherwise, but posts that discriminate against anyone are against the rules here.  If this is something you truly care about and want to educate others on, being so harsh and outspoken about your distaste towards any group of people is probably the worst thing you can do.
> 
> Again, no more arguing in this thread or using it to voice your annoyance with other members of the forum, regardless of how vague you may think you're being.  If you have to argue, take it to PMs and leave it out of this and any other public thread.
> 
> Thanks.



I really wish that you would have said this earlier. This kind of crap has been going on for well over half a year now, and it really needs to stop. It's amazing how immature some people can be. It seems that people always have to have the last word, and it just eats them up when someone else doesn't agree on something. Oh, and that said people seem to think it's okay to openly and harshly disapprove of someone else's opinion and bash them for it, instead of respecting it and keeping their mouth shut. I never understood the desire for win-lose and lose-win situations among arguing people. Keep it civil, yall.

Yeah, that's what's been bothering me. It's been bothering me for WAY too long, at that.


----------



## visibleghost (May 12, 2017)

i slept for less than five hours last night and my eyes look like ive been dead for a week .......


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 12, 2017)

"Sorry we can't offer feedback or give constructive criticism" How tf am I supposed to know what to improve on then for my next application?? You think I can just dish out the money to take a program that isn't my major, we aren't all rich lady


----------



## skarmoury (May 12, 2017)

lmao I want to sleep but I'm not done studying aaa and my exam is in 2 hours aaaaAAAAAAA

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO I'M MIDWAY INTO MY HELL MONTH AND IT'S NOT GETTING BETTER AAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bcat (May 12, 2017)

why do you go offline mid-conversation? You don't even offer a warning. I'll ask you a question and you just leave me on read. It's so rude!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 13, 2017)

*internal screaming*
I don't want to call my high-school to find out my super old test scores. =[ The principal is scared of me so if I have to talk to him he'll shrivel up like a raisin. Hopefully I can just call and request the stuff and be able to come grab it or have them send it to me cause I'd rather not even go there. =[


----------



## Oblivia (May 13, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wonder what happened to this warning:
> 
> 
> 
> There were a few times it closed, but managed to re-open. Did the site calm down enough to where this warning no longer applies?



I'm not sure of your meaning, but I'm not going to take away a thread that many members use as a safe place to vent simply because people get into a minor argument. Perhaps I'd consider it if and when this thread positively blew up the way the last one did, but shutting it down over any recent events would be far too severe given how many members use this thread on a daily basis. I'm perfectly fine with dealing with situations as they come up and don't really believe in punishing everyone for something that's likely easily remedied.

On topic, insomnia bothers me. A lot.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 13, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> I'm not sure of your meaning, but I'm not going to take away a thread that many members use as a safe place to vent simply because people get into a minor argument. Perhaps I'd consider it if and when this thread positively blew up the way the last one did, but shutting it down over any recent events would be far too severe given how many members use this thread on a daily basis. I'm perfectly fine with dealing with situations as they come up and don't really believe in punishing everyone for something that's likely easily remedied.
> 
> On topic, insomnia bothers me. A lot.



Yeah, it bothers me too. Sometimes, it's my fault (like tonight) that I chose to stay up late, but when I choose not to, I couldn't fall asleep. My weight also bothers me.

I wish I could start waking up at 6:00 AM more regularly while I'm 80 pounds less than what I am now. I weighed 222 pounds when I joined this site. Now I'm at 270-ish pounds.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 13, 2017)

the fact that this remix isn't on itunes


----------



## namiieco (May 13, 2017)

also i have 3 booklets of homework due for monday and i havent opened one yet


----------



## chapstick (May 13, 2017)

my guinea pig died two days ago and my mom is making me do fricking weeding in the yard and scrubbing the bathroom. he was my best friend, can i have some time to mourn please? ugh


----------



## moonford (May 13, 2017)

Maxibear42 said:


> my guinea pig died two days ago and my mom is making me do fricking weeding in the yard and scrubbing the bathroom. he was my best friend, can i have some time to mourn please? ugh



:'(

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ashleygirl609 (May 13, 2017)

Emo lol


----------



## Nightmares (May 13, 2017)

just no
shh please 

dont get triggered over this pl0x


----------



## Goth (May 13, 2017)

for some reason i feel like im getting treated unfairly compared to many other privileged users


----------



## tae (May 13, 2017)

why am i awake. a a a a a


----------



## moonford (May 13, 2017)

I'm too lazy to go to my fridge and get a drink, the struggles are real.


----------



## riummi (May 13, 2017)

L o t t i e said:


> for some reason i feel like im getting treated unfairly compared to many other privileged users



If you're referring to a thread you made, there was one already kinda like it but its probably a few pages back
------
My cramps


----------



## Dogemon (May 13, 2017)

riummi said:


> If you're referring to a thread you made, there was one already kinda like it but its probably a few pages back
> ------
> My cramps



Same issue for me. Cramps are awful and work will keep piling up if I try to take time off to deal with it.


----------



## Nightmares (May 13, 2017)

I'm a bit drunk but trying to act noRMAL 
Awkward af 

Everything feels spinny and I feel like my eyes are moving too fast LMAO

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had my first period in January and I haven't had it since wtf


----------



## Brookie (May 13, 2017)

if there actually is no raccoon NPC, (tom nook = tanukki) then why no raccoon villagers?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 13, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> if there actually is no raccoon NPC, (tom nook = tanukki) then why no raccoon villagers?



Why no giraffe villagers ;-;


----------



## Soigne (May 13, 2017)

I cancelled plans on 2 of my friends today because I'm a piece of **** and I hate myself


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 13, 2017)

urrrggghhh i don't wanna deal with THAT urggghhh....


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 13, 2017)

Got into Mugen recently and I really want to make my own stage and characters. The tutorials are so outdated though and even if I find one within the past year something is always different from the steps. It's a real pain the butt. I probably spent most of my day browsing and trying to learn only to come out empty. I hope I can make some progress over the summer.


----------



## skarmoury (May 13, 2017)

Try to be mature next time and voice out your critique instead of crying wolf and banking on pity from others in order to gain points from them, might suit you!

(sorry this isn't anyone on-site, swear)


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

I feel dumb with my Tails Avatar and Signature with Sonic in it. :/


----------



## riummi (May 14, 2017)

The dress checks that we have to go through at school...shorts can't be short?? tops can't be too short (they aren't even showing anything though...)swimsuit can't show too much back since their afraid that us girls will "tempt" the guys psh -  by doing this you just accept their behavior. I got the most modest swimsuit I could find and I'm still worried that it'll be considered too showy or immodest.


----------



## Wolfie (May 14, 2017)

I need to be up for work in 5 hours but I can't sleep because my boyfriend bought a lot of candy and I decided to eat a lot of it and give myself a sugar rush :/


----------



## Laureline (May 14, 2017)

Bothers me how easy it is to hate myself more every day.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 14, 2017)

I wanna go back and change my past. I wanna go back to the good life.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 14, 2017)

Flare said:


> I feel dumb with my Tails Avatar and Signature with Sonic in it. :/



Moar Krabs will make you feel better Flare 


Spoiler: MOAR











Anyways, what's bothering me? Well, a june bug got into my room last night through my AC unit, and I have no idea where it went... >_> that **** is scary af tho lol I hope my cat got it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 14, 2017)

I'm getting nervous. The anime convention I'm going to is Friday and if my package doesn't get here by Thursday I won't be able to walk around with my cosplay which I paid $80 for. The description said it would ship within 10 business days, which it did, but would also use express shipping which usually takes 3-5 working days. It's been 19 days since they shipped it. *19 days.* It has to come in the next 4 days or I'm screwed. The problem with a lot of the Chinese eBay pages I noticed is that a lot of them have the same description even though they're separate users. Either they're copying off each other, or have multiple accounts, I don't know.


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

On the one hand I really want to lose 10 pounds. On the other hand cookies.


----------



## boujee (May 14, 2017)

Got to do a errand but also don't want to get out of bed


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

What's Bothering Me: This thread is still stuck on page 999 >_<

Also, how is 880 posts _barely_ any posts????


----------



## visibleghost (May 14, 2017)

im getting a cold and  my throat hurts so much i dont deserve this suffering


----------



## jiny (May 14, 2017)

he says he wants me to talk to him
so i talk to him by myself w/o anyone telling me to and he tells my friend afterwards that it was awkward
umm like what do you want it to be, but idk because he was smiling when we were talking and i would've thought it was kind of awkward too


----------



## moonford (May 14, 2017)

The forums are lagging.


----------



## Vizionari (May 14, 2017)

found out the reason why the 2ds was having problems was because of a swollen battery, asked my sis to order a new one but now I have to wait for it to arrive for at least 2 days, which sucks because i was just starting to play AC again -_-

also I have nothing productive to do now that AP exams are over except for learning how to drive but ugh


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

i'm in love with someone i've never met irl before. -~- thats weird


----------



## riummi (May 15, 2017)

gravitycrossing said:


> i'm in love with someone i've never met irl before. -~- thats weird



happened to me before dw


----------



## hamster (May 15, 2017)

gravitycrossing said:


> i'm in love with someone i've never met irl before. -~- thats weird



i think online/long distance relationships are fine as long as you're both happy, have a connection and willing to put in a lot of effort like visiting eachother one day. i'm currently going in an online relationship and i've never felt so happ ee e 

anyway ive skipped an exam today


----------



## Elov (May 15, 2017)

gravitycrossing said:


> i'm in love with someone i've never met irl before. -~- thats weird



I am too. e.e I'm meeting him in June. I'm so scared ;-; but it'll be worth it! I wish you the best of luck with yours!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 15, 2017)

There needs to be a rule on stolen art here because there's so much of it and it's just not right :// CREDIT THE DAMN ARTIST


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

How about instead of getting mad at mods and others for reporting/banning u forsomething you didn't remember or intend to do that's an obvious no Brainer, stop doing stupid stuff! It's not that hard! (Not directed at anyone on here)


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 15, 2017)

I wish there was just some way I could stop feeling emotions. Or someway I could just disappear and have my existence erased from everyone's memories.


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2017)

why do you constantly take something that should be simple and straightforward and make it as complicated as it possibly can be?


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2017)

I CAN'T IGNORE HIM IT HURTS ME TO DO THAT


----------



## skarmoury (May 15, 2017)

Spoiler



"Hey guys I think I'm gonna leave bc I don't like the new art style of the pets" but continues adopts new pets anyway

Idk remember that you were literally the one who just became all dramatic and complained about the adopts not being what they used to be in the old days, and now suddenly you're back adopting a lot more ?? You were giving away your old pets already bc you were sure you were leaving but now you're just taking more new ones so what gives?? What do you really want, and I thought you were leaving the community for good bc you hated the new art ??? Gosh sometimes I want to quote your statement and remind you of it, would've been nice if you didn't have to complain then go against your own words. I feel extremely off with you ughhhzzz


----------



## riummi (May 15, 2017)

I hate my emotions - I don't even really have the right to feel betrayed and yet I do 
I just wanna say **** you to your face rn


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2017)

i want to talk to him but it's just it looks like he doesn't like talking to me so i avoid him... but he says he wants me to talk to him. i'm honestly so confused :/


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

i feel like i annoy everyone around me and i just push people away. its kinda lonely over here


----------



## riummi (May 15, 2017)

gravitycrossing said:


> i feel like i annoy everyone around me and i just push people away. its kinda lonely over here


why hello there 
-------------------------------
also anyone else hate coming into terms with how they feel? like it makes me feel weak and I HATE IT


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

riummi said:


> why hello there
> -------------------------------
> also anyone else hate coming into terms with how they feel? like it makes me feel weak and I HATE IT



hello  and yes, i feel the same way, wish i could push emotions out of the way sometimes lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 15, 2017)

Tired, lonely, depressed, alone.


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Wtfff? My avatar is not sisters falling in love! It's just sisterly love I never even thought that. Ugh time to change avatar


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 16, 2017)

may and june , can you **** off and go fasttt? i want july with my summer break , my switch and splatoon 2 to come already ugh


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

There needs to be an official "Villager Ruined This or That" thread, so they stop spamming in the AC:NL board. Yes, we know, it's annoying. It happens to everyone.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> There needs to be an official "Villager Ruined This or That" thread, so they stop spamming in the AC:NL board. Yes, we know, it's annoying. It happens to everyone.



Francine moved away from my town but I didn't make a thread titled "NOOOO FRANCINE MOVED!"


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Issi said:


> Francine moved away from my town but I didn't make a thread titled "NOOOO FRANCINE MOVED!"



For that, you get 1 tbt. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Since when was a lowercase username and a number at the end of the username something bad? the number is there to prevent not being able to have it because someone else had it. XD


----------



## visibleghost (May 16, 2017)

why am i like this Lol 
Anyways ,


----------



## visibleghost (May 16, 2017)

why am i like this Lol 
Anyways ,


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 16, 2017)

I don't want to go to the dentist tomorrow


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I don't want to go to the dentist tomorrow



Aw, visits to the dentist can be scary for some. I had some dental work and that was horrid for me, but you'll get through it :3


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

why does TBT keep getting resetti'ed


----------



## riummi (May 17, 2017)

how long I stayed delusional :T so dissapointed in ma self 
my hunch was right huh - I'm only there when ur bored as a convenience. how nice. thanks for forgetting about me


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 17, 2017)

My intestines are acting up so much and I'm in so much right now and I can't get any weed (which is the only thing I've found that really helps with the pain).


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

Forgiveness isn't such a easy option for me, it's a shame I found hope in a person only for the same person to break it apart. 
In the same thing that made me sad and agonized in the past.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

NOT READY 4 THIS FILLING GOSH DAARN


----------



## riummi (May 17, 2017)

I'm gonna dissect a frog today - kind of unsettling :v


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

Tfw you unintentionally upset someone. R.I.P

Also it's past my appointment time just get this darn filling over with already


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

there are some peoople in this world where it is just best to ignore them and move on


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2017)

I knew today was going too perfectly. Cosplay arrived just in time, got my battery replacement, had Dunkin Donuts, and a nice meal at TGI Friday's only to later have a fight about me not finding a job yet. We're leaving for a convention in two days I really thought I could hold off the search until we got back because I wouldn't be able to answer my phone during it.


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

I love how some people think they can lie to me when I have one of the best intuitions in the world. hah.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 17, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Tfw you unintentionally upset someone. R.I.P


>me in the internet on a nutshell , :')


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 17, 2017)

i have to lead an entire group of musically untrained old ppl at my church and idk if i have the patience for this

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND I LEAVE. IN 20 MINUTES ;;


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2017)

Everyday you're over here jfc lol. And now my Uncle + cousins are "visiting" ughhhhh whyyyy


----------



## riummi (May 17, 2017)

we were never even together - my friends can't understand that I _don't_ like this guy so IDC if he's getting close with another girl
LEAVE ME ALONE ALREADY


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

What is my moms deal? I can't even have a decent conversation with her anymore and she wonders why I run upstairs every time I get home


----------



## jiny (May 17, 2017)

i honestly hate this - idk why i ever even liked him or got involved w him :/


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

xii said:


> i honestly hate this - idk why i ever even liked him or got involved w him :/



oh girl I've felt u with that before D:


----------



## jiny (May 17, 2017)

Brookie said:


> oh girl I've felt u with that before D:



honestly, i hate going through this; he was one of my close friends too D: i'm hoping we can still be friends because before he knew i liked him he was really fun to hang out with


----------



## NathanBros (May 17, 2017)

Some weird tendon pain.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 17, 2017)

attempting to go to bed early. impossible ;_;


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2017)

Cold Hearted Snake by Paula Abdul is such a good song and it bothers me that no one appreciates it as much as I do


----------



## Wolfie (May 18, 2017)

This heat though  making my hair all frizzy and making it impossible to sleep because even my fan is not helping at the moment.


----------



## skarmoury (May 18, 2017)

People gotta stop talking about my life like they know it better than I do.
Like, sh.
Shhhhhhhh.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 18, 2017)

I am so sick and tired of this ant problem. I can't even sit and relax in my favorite spots of the house anymore (except for my bed.) because the disgusting things somehow manage to pop up there. I hate looking at them, I hate youching them, I just hate them so so so much and nobody seems interested in actually doing anything to fix the problem so now I have to sit on the floor. _Fantastic._


----------



## elizeon (May 18, 2017)

It's late, I have assignments due soon and I'm not up to date with lectures.
Hate+insensitivity on my facebook feed bothers me.
It's 2am and I'm tired.


----------



## visibleghost (May 18, 2017)

Spoiler: rip



im dieded lol
me, lying to myself: just bc ihave panic attacks and complete breakdowns after every single time im reminded of it and thati deliberately remind myself of it bc i hate myself doesnt mean that i use it to hurt myself or that my behaviour is messed up haha besides im not interested in that so i cant even be like that lol lol l ol checkmate stheists. x)   !!! 

anyways im Great @ self care and being nice 2 myself lmao their research and therapy has really hleped me stop hating myself and judging myself and hurting myself :') self hcare is uhj hhh  h breathign air see i know that **** im nt now can u please Undiagnose me now Thnak


----------



## N a t (May 18, 2017)

A few things. Ugh. One, I'm applying for a new job and if I get this job I will really miss my current coworkers. 2, one of our current semi-regular customers may be interested in me and I'll be sad if i leave my current job before anything has the chance to happen between us. 3, something may be wrong with my mom's cat.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 18, 2017)

I went to Canada's wonderland today and had an anxiety attack on the first roller coaster and now I 1) am embarrassed and 2) feel like trash


----------



## riummi (May 18, 2017)

There's a fight going on b/w my classmates and both of them are in the wrong but the other is acting so stupidly by not even accepting an apology (for something _he_ misunderstood). Also, I hate how friends kind of just leave once they get an SO...I feel like I'm not even your friend anymore if you don't tell me what's going on with your life :T feelsbadman

AND I can't believe that one of my classmates got accused of selling drugs (I mean it's possible but woah) and apparently bullets were found in their locker???


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 18, 2017)

I've had to push my fingers into the front of my throat every once in a while to breathe deeply for about a month now, and it's really getting on my nerves. Ghh.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 18, 2017)

I'm watching a show where every other word in the sentence the main character speaks, he says "like". 

I still say "like" more.


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2017)

i've been going to sleep at ridiculous hours in the morning


----------



## N a t (May 19, 2017)

One of my family's cats is dying. My mother is devastated. And all I can do is try to support her during this time of grieving because there's nothing we can do about it right now. My mother is just an emotional wreck. I'm tired of dealing with grief.


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2017)

Again, please do not come here to complain about users or their threads.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 19, 2017)

Jake said:


> Again, please do not come here to complain about users or their threads.



Not trying to start an argument, but why can't we complain about other threads? I didn't see it in the Rules and Guidelines or in the OP. Is that a cue that sits on top of a slippery slope?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 19, 2017)

I've felt really sick to my stomach since yesterday morning. I can't even enjoy doing anything, not even being in bed, because it bothers me so much. Hoping it goes away soon


----------



## Soda Fox (May 19, 2017)

Because of my condo I have no money right now and of course today is the day the drivers around here took an extra dose of stupid pills. I almost got hit twice on my 15 minute drive to work. Thank god I had space to maneuver away and not get hit.


----------



## Bcat (May 19, 2017)

sick and tired of self-sabotaging myself and not doing things I am perfectly capable of doing


----------



## hestu (May 19, 2017)

i have to work most of the day and i'm siiiiick


----------



## visibleghost (May 19, 2017)

yikes i need 2 b more careful so i dont get an infection lel


----------



## moonford (May 19, 2017)

My shoulders are tense. =/


----------



## N a t (May 19, 2017)

My family cat is still on her way out of here and it's awful just waiting for it to happen, or for someone to put her down. Unless we get a call announcing that there's a way to prolong her already shortened life.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also have to work today, it's hot as can be, and I have no AC in my car.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2017)

I'm kinda afraid to ask teacher if I can bring for the first one the 2 cupcakes I have for an idea or just bring 1...


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 19, 2017)

this soda is giving me a headache but it tastes so good.


----------



## moonford (May 19, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> this soda is giving me a headache but it tastes so good.



I didn't know fizzy drinks could give you a headache. 

Did you out it up your nose? haha. cx


----------



## riummi (May 19, 2017)

Spoiler:  long



OK, WHAT IN THE HECK. Are you serious?? You have a girlfriend now when before you told me you never even saw/considered anyone in that way? That you "just don't get love" or that you "don't want a gf".
You got an so before me wth? That caught me off guard. You always acted aloof and uninterested in others.  I'm hurt because its like you lied to me. I mean sure I didn't ask but I thought we were close enough where you would tell me. I HAD TO HEAR ABOUT THIS FROM OTHER PEOPLE. OTHER people who I know pretend to be your friend. People who use you for homework and tests. And now that it's like this I don't think I can hang out with you anymore once we go to uni because that would be unfair to your gf. You sound so diff. when we text now too :T you don't even sound like you anymore. 

I feel like I'm losing all my friends this year...first the trip, then that other person, then you :v
I can't believe I'm crying over this lol I thought we could be better friends once we got into uni but I guess we just have to grow apart instead. I hate knowing that I could never have a close friend. I never feel trustworthy enough or giving enough but I want to be. I have no hopes anymore to even find someone to call a "best friend". Everywhere I go people already have those closer friends or they always exclude you in some way. I'll never know what it's like to have someone you can always trust and tell secrets too. I mean once I start getting close to someone, they leave. I'm getting to the point of "why does it even matter to make friends anymore?" I know I act distant and I'm not the best at providing comfort but I really wish for you guys to be happy - it'd be nice if someone could wish the same for me.

Even now I still have no one to share with about what's bothering me. It quite pitiful that I can only write out all my feelings through here. 

What am I going to write in your yearbook now? I guess I'll keep it to a brief "see you at uni!" and of course you'd be oblivious and awkward if I tried to tell why I feel upset and hurt. I'm tired of friends ditching you for their so. Why do you guys feel the need to stick to each other like glue? Plus you just got into a relationship at the end of senior year? Do you know how hard it's going to be once you guys go to college? Now of course there isn't anything wrong with that but I think he failed to take that into account. AND I AM NOT GOING TO KEEP REMINDING YOU OF DUE DATES. GUYS seriously stop relying on me to tell you what you need to turn in or what you should submit. Read the emails your freaking selves.

AND this other person needs to stop acting so done with school. Yea we get it you "hate everyone here" oh boohoo stop freaking whining all the time about how everything sucks. We get it. also why does your bf follow you around like a dog on a leash...and why do you make him open your locker for you when you could do it yourself? And dang man already saying things like "i love you" wowow (way to soon imo).It's obvious that you only talk to other people when your bf isn't around.And this other couple - constantly fighting and bickering. Idk why they're even dating? What the heck is going on with my classmates.


*tldr*: fml. relationships are hard.


----------



## Rabirin (May 19, 2017)

i can completely relate to the post above ^^^^ i hope everything gets better for you soon

on topic though: the fact that i can't stop thinking about someone i'd rather not think about i wish my brain had an off button


----------



## Soigne (May 19, 2017)

I'm so overwhelmed right now, I can't even explain what I'm feeling to anyone. No one understands either because classes ended almost a month ago & all I've been doing is working, they think I should be stress free and to some extent I am but there's like this fog around my mind that I just. Idk. I feel really weird all the time like I'm not living enough or something dumb


----------



## Dim (May 19, 2017)

I wish my stomach would, like, not be a total mess all the times. -_____-


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 19, 2017)

Just to shorten it:

I still like my ex. Even after we broke up, and even when I got together with someone else. I just didn't know it at the time. She likes other people but we're still best friends. Feelings are hard to deal with. :/


----------



## Laureline (May 20, 2017)

My lack of direction for both of my towns. I mean forest is supposed to be well foresty. But I don't know how to do it justice. And lilac doesn't really have a theme.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 20, 2017)

Cramps, too hot, and freaking corn silk stuck in my teeth. =[


----------



## Diancie (May 20, 2017)

my procrastination. not being able to let go of things that shouldn't even matter right now in the first place. lack of motivation.


----------



## skarmoury (May 20, 2017)

idk if I passed my last exam in my majors aaa if I didn't then I need to take the finals hhh


----------



## N a t (May 20, 2017)

My mom had our cat put down while I was at work yesterday. Apparently the cat got really baf over night, so she probably wouldn't have made it another day or so. So my mom ended it. Even though I wasn't attached to the cat, it's still sad. She was a wonderful pet and friend of many years for my family, and my mom adored her. I don't know how my mom's going to be after losing two cats that she loved so dearly. I just feel awful for my mother.


----------



## riummi (May 20, 2017)

My parents dont let me hang out with my friends afterschool so I always get left out...feels sad to see them have fun w/o me. Now it'll be harder to hang out with them once we go to college. I just wanna hang out with them and get boba :c I'm an adult now but I never get the chance to do what I want :T


----------



## WinterSadie (May 20, 2017)

I never get any privacy rip


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 21, 2017)

I miss playing acnl and I miss my ac friends but I can't play atm and I'm scared they'll all be gone by the time I can play again. ac is the main thing that relieves my anxiety and I've just been so tense without it. It's been a month


----------



## Flare (May 21, 2017)

My head hurts and I've had Imsomnia for 2 weeks now.


----------



## visibleghost (May 21, 2017)

can my anxiety . like . pleas die


----------



## skarmoury (May 21, 2017)

none of my professors are sending emails about my exams/project/paper and hhhhhhhh I just really want confirmation from _any_ of them that I passed my exams or I did okay in paperwork or special project HHHHH

- - - Post Merge - - -

also lmao why are you giving me extra work, pls do your own work too like I thought we were both heads in this event, not just me tyvm


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 21, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> none of my professors are sending emails about my exams/project/paper and hhhhhhhh I just really want confirmation from _any_ of them that I passed my exams or I did okay in paperwork or special project HHHHH
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also lmao why are you giving me extra work, pls do your own work too like I thought we were both heads in this event, not just me tyvm


That really sucks! I hope they contact you soon


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2017)

The fact that my memory sucks and I've lost all context w/ reality.


----------



## riummi (May 21, 2017)

wtf my teacher keeps inputting a missing grade when it's right there in the notebook STOP


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 21, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> can my anxiety . like . pleas die



relatable


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2017)

After movie nausea. >_>


----------



## uyumin (May 22, 2017)

Depression.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 22, 2017)

Dancing shadowsS said:


> Depression.



It gets better. I promise


----------



## piichinu (May 22, 2017)

im so HONGRY


----------



## visibleghost (May 22, 2017)

im want 2 Die


----------



## Nightmares (May 22, 2017)

My back hurts so muCH 
Guess I'm not used to work lmao


----------



## N a t (May 22, 2017)

A freaking mental hygiene agent gave me his card while I was at work. And when I spoke to a slightly more intellintelligent friend about it, I was informed that it means that somebody at my workplace is worried about my mental state of being, so they called some freaking professionals and had me scouted out, and no matter what their reason for calling me in was, I. AM. PISSED.


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2017)

i have to stay in a hotel because my house got WRECKED from a storm yesterday , i guess you could say there was a tornado


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2017)

i had an accident and well i hurt my neck


----------



## Fleshy (May 22, 2017)

I've been feeling really sick lately, it's just a cold I guess but I literally can't stop coughing and my throat is so sore that it makes eating and talking hard, I'm just sad because thanks to being sick I haven't been able to call / talk to my husband since last night, and I really miss him, god I hope I'm actually better soon, I have the dentist tomorrow too. On the bright side it's only 13 days until my husband is here with me in person so I'm beyond excited and happy about that!


----------



## skarmoury (May 22, 2017)

hhh stop reviving old stuff like, it's in the past just STOP gosh what a huge pet peeve for me



Spoiler: edit: tons of hate & self-love



also MAN I just hate young oblivious peace-loving kids who like haven't experienced the world yet or haven't had anything bad done upon them

"most of the h8rs are adolescent drama queens who don't know how to love themselves"
"they think they can be happy by wishing misfortune on others"

like lmao I love myself and that's why I hate on jerks who take advantage of me or who treat me like trash, I have limits too and I always make way for people who don't deserve it
There are a number of people who've been jerks to me all my life and who I've cried about for so long bc they never came through when I did, or they hurt others who I love and just won't stop so like, don't assume I hate myself when I hate on others? sure I went to the "what did I do to deserve this" phase but I'm totally over it bc I realized I'm not the one who's at wrong here. ofc maybe I'll be a bit happy if misfortune comes upon them bc personally they deserve it for not knowing all the things they've done bad but cmon kids it's the real world, don't be a hypocrite. I know y'all have had one or two thoughts about someone.

Ofc I won't go so far as to wishing death, but I hope they step on a lego or smth.

If you're easy to forgive then good for you!! But others aren't so and need time to sort things and let everything out, especially if no apologies or closures were made. Feeling hatred is a normal thing so stop lowkey shaming others just bc you don't know their whole story b y e

edit edit: I realized the person who said this was an old friend of mine lmao they prolly don't know how toxic I am sometimes pffft I would've been shamed right on the spot if I told 'em


----------



## Soigne (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Aquari (May 22, 2017)

one of my bags of soil got infected with mold, I can always get another one but damn, I barely even got to use it.


----------



## skarmoury (May 22, 2017)

I fell asleep on my bed with a donut in my hand and when I woke up the donut was INFESTED WITH ANTS rip half-eaten donut


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 22, 2017)

that innocent people went to an ariana grande concert to have a good time and some didn't even make it out alive. I hate this world so much


----------



## N a t (May 23, 2017)

I don't know if I'll ever get to see him again, and he was a such a rare thing in my life. Please, something or somebody, let me see him just one more time. Just long enough to give him my number. I want to finally meet someone that likes me back. Let me SEE HIM PLZ.


----------



## riummi (May 23, 2017)

yay take m 80$ flippin arghhh can't wait to never see ya'll again
god who in the fridge cares??? Its the last week of school GOD I don't even want that god darn party 
just let me relax and be happy about school being over


----------



## visibleghost (May 23, 2017)

does anyone want to buy my ****ty brain you can get it for free  i just want to get rid of it lol k thanks ha ha


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

the mail service and customs. yeah go ahead and be as slow as possible it's not that people never get their mail no not at all *rolls eyes*


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2017)

This attack in Manchester has showed me how racist a family member is. Disgusted that I'm related to him.


----------



## Ichiban (May 23, 2017)

My inability to go one day without one of my medications is terrible, i feel like an addict.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2017)

gravitycrossing said:


> that innocent people went to an ariana grande concert to have a good time and some didn't even make it out alive. I hate this world so much



Yeah, not that I'm okay with other bombings but bumbimg a concert full of teens and young adults? That is taking it WAY too far!


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 23, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah, not that I'm okay with other bombings but bumbimg a concert full of teens and young adults? That is taking it WAY too far!



its so sad, an 8 year old girl was among the people who died


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> My inability to go one day without one of my medications is terrible, i feel like an addict.



I feel ya!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2017)

I was playing Mario Kart 64, on my computer (yes, with a keyboard), 150cc Mushroom Cup earlier, and Yoshi beat me by like 3 points. T.T rip


Spoiler: I hate yoshi now lol









But I did beat everyone by at least 14 seconds on Kalamari Desert so I guess that's good lol.


Spoiler: My daily achievement


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 23, 2017)

apparently some people are worrying more about ariana grande than for the people who died on that manchester event.
 im not saying not too worry about the artist but we should worry and care for everyone , smh at these stupid teenagers.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 23, 2017)

No more shows/movies to watch. Craving McDonalds. No food in house. Needs coke immediately. Cists hurting


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 23, 2017)

everything i so sad


----------



## forestyne (May 23, 2017)

i got dehydrated from crying. i feel like a prune.


----------



## Dim (May 23, 2017)

Why is my sig broken?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I was playing Mario Kart 64, on my computer (yes, with a keyboard), 150cc Mushroom Cup earlier, and Yoshi beat me by like 3 points. T.T rip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hate yoshi now lol
> ...


Yoshi was my main for every Mario game back in the day, especially Mario Party. I remember when I was playing Mario Party 3 I won a party n' I told my mom and my mom was soooo proud. :')


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 23, 2017)

what bothers me is my self-control for food. i find i can be so good for like one week and then i go somewhere, and i have an awful awful day. i have been trying to lose weight for summer and it just wont go my way at all. everyone tells me im not fat/nowhere near which i know but i also just want my body at my standards. but oreos taste so good. and chinese food..


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 23, 2017)

i just saw a giant spider on the wall and i cant sleep and i just want to do art and play overwatch but i have a really really big essay due tomorrow and even though its already done i dont think i did well enough. and i just want to play ac i want to play ac so bad i miss it and i miss how relaxing it is and i miss my friends but my dad has to ruin everything for me. and i get so easily overwhelmed by everything both personal and in the world and i just don't know anymore im tired of worrying so much about EVERYTHING i need a long long never ending nap


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 24, 2017)

Trying to find a good Discord server is hard. I joined 3 today and observed. They seemed kind of eh to me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Why do Persona 5 seem so freaking emo/weeb. I mean 4 was awesome since it wasn't overly "aimed" toward a certain aesthetic and had really good storyline but this one just seem like a bunch of emo bishonen boys to appeal to a certain audience. Not that I have a PS4 anyways but, eh...

Also hurry up and ship dumb company.


----------



## visibleghost (May 24, 2017)

Spoiler: o boi



list of things that make me want 2 kill myself lol
* beign Alive
* existing
*being conscious 
* not being dead
* having 2 endure th eternal pain of living
* knowing i have 2 b alive until the day i die
* im mebtally ill lol
also i have a chemistry test today and it covers the entire course And i understand about 0% of the stuff and i havent been able to listen (like,  i hear it but my brain is 2 busy being Bad 2 pick up any information) or study and honestly just being in school is enough fir me to have 3 full breakdowns a day and i'm not even doing the minimum of what's expected of me. i dont care about school but if school doesnt work out i will have to deal with a bunch of stuff around it and i just :'))) really want 2 die :')'))) ha  ha anyways um [insert meme here] thx Bye


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 24, 2017)

I should be asleep, but I'm not feeling tired.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

That I'm feeling "hungry" bruh I had a good breakfast :vv

Also my dad.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 24, 2017)

I don't really care much about school anymore I have no motivation and it sucks


----------



## easpa (May 24, 2017)

My graduation is in like 3 hours and I'm meant to be playing an instrumental solo but I'm really anxious about it


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

This dress being too short and too tight around my butt rip


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 24, 2017)

need to get ready for work in 10 minutes, tempted to use a sick day but i will be an adult and suck it up.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

developing pollen allergy i think ~_~ itchy eyes and running nose all day lately


----------



## N a t (May 24, 2017)

I'm no longer happy or comfortable with my coworkers. Rhey aren't as great as I thought they were, and now I don't feel safe doinf anything at work. They watch my every move and when i do something that they dislike, they tattle on me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 24, 2017)

Nox said:


> Yoshi was my main for every Mario game back in the day, especially Mario Party. I remember when I was playing Mario Party 3 I won a party n' I told my mom and my mom was soooo proud. :')



That's a great story ^^ I love playing Mario Party 1 and MK64 with my friend a lot.

My main, when it comes to multiplayer Mario games, is always Wario or Waluigi. Idk why but they're fun to play as. Even in SM64DS (even tho wal isn't in the game lol T.T)



Is there anything bothering me right now...? Well... after my graduation practice I went on an hour long nature hike with 4 of my friends at the environment center behind the football stadium; we were on a bug hunt. We did manage to find a pretty big green darner and some grasshoppers, but all I really found were ticks. All over my pants lol. I think I got them all off but you can never be too certain... ^^" other than that it was pretty fun walking around in the tall grass and seeing all the wildlife back there.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

^yes mario kart 64 is the best. miss having that man.

anyways lol hope i get my tax return soon i need the dough for that figure aha


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2017)

Couldn't find dragon fruit. ...

Wanted to do grape but mom says no

Now the acai doesn't sell on his own  :/


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Your Wallet

    -884 Bells

slowly but surely and no not gonna bother jer about this staff fault they discovered it late


----------



## Araie (May 24, 2017)

-Deleted-


----------



## riummi (May 24, 2017)

the pda is too mu c h  pls  st op


----------



## thatawkwardkid (May 25, 2017)

My new haircut sucks.


----------



## jiny (May 25, 2017)

thatawkwardkid said:


> My new haircut sucks.



ME TOO I JUST GOT A HAIRCUT I CAN RELATE SO MUCH I ****ING HATE IT


----------



## N a t (May 25, 2017)

I've just remembered so many things that I just want to forget. I really dislike life right now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

Life


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2017)

Is it really that difficult to tell someone what time you'l be somewhere the day before??? This may come as a shock to you, but other people have lives and plans too and need to know something before the last minute.


----------



## visibleghost (May 25, 2017)

i hate transmedicalism so much. i hate everyone who agrees w it (cis or trans). the idea that someone has to hate everything about their body until they transition and can be their true self in order to be trans is so gross, cissexist and bad. it reinforces gender stereotypes, it makes trans people hate themselves more, it leads to trans people transitioning (when they maybe wouldn't have done or wanted to do it without transmedicalism), it connects sex and gender which is literally the opposite of what the trans community should be supporting. it doesn't matter if you think you can be born with certain genitalia but later change it so youre another gender, you are still saying that body parts have genders.
you can't claim to support trans people and be a trans activist if you support transmedicalism. and cis transmedicalists lmao  skfkkgkflwwofbxngii i hate transmedicalism so much  . cishet "culture" on Pointtttt :')


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 25, 2017)

Lmao

I don't want to wait 10 days to see my hub


----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2017)

Ran out of Ambiens! :/


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2017)

Hottest day of the year so far and of course I spend it in a chemistry lab with 18 bunsen burners going _for hours_. Lab coats were on and we weren't allowed to roll up sleeves, undo top button, or even sit down. Dead.

I also managed to spill acid on my hand. A dull sting initially but for the most part has just left my skin hot and itchy.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

No one literally playing Vanquish Confirmed! on Pvz GW2 even though we didn't get that Epic Quest too long ago.. come on you are lucky if you get one after 10 pm lol.

Also my weird allergy thing developing from nowhere. Feels like pollen but that'd be late in life since I never had issues before.


----------



## Nightmares (May 25, 2017)

"ill give you 6mil for jou kron"
"I want 6 mil before I give you my crown"
"kron" 
//repeats herself 100 times 
"If I give you my crown you'll run off with it and won't give me my 6 mil"
"jour kron"
//drops crown 
//girl runs off with crown and starts to leave 

//poWER BUTTON 

I'm pissed af because I caught a load of golden stags or whatever 
Also I hope the crown didn't dupe, because that little ***** doesn't deserve it :/


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 25, 2017)

i've been having strange fever dreams for the past week. just intense bright, fast colours with blaring noise is all i remember and then i wake up sweating. i don't take drugs (well, anti-psychotics and anti-depressants but not the drugs ur teachers warn you about) nor do i have a fever.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

STUPID ALLERGY **** THING ah

also this yeti mode in garden warfare 2. seriously.. also that i can't get the second to last snowglobe bc obviously you can't jump there. and no one wanna play vanquish confirm rip

Also since when was the Mii plaza games 500 yen each o_o


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 25, 2017)

Sheila said:


> STUPID ALLERGY **** THING ah
> 
> also this yeti mode in garden warfare 2. seriously.. also that i can't get the second to last snowglobe bc obviously you can't jump there. and no one wanna play vanquish confirm rip
> 
> Also since when was the Mii plaza games 500 yen each o_o



yeti mode is the source of my stress


----------



## mogyay (May 25, 2017)

why is dill and pickle not a big crisp flavour over here?


----------



## riummi (May 25, 2017)

my hardest final left tmrw!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

gravitycrossing said:


> yeti mode is the source of my stress



that new mission? yeah man

ughh i need people to pay garden vanquished with though bc i only need 2 more rounds for that epic quest n i need the dosh


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2017)

Everyone is in such a bad mood today and if I so much as say a word to them they will probably take it out on me.


----------



## riummi (May 25, 2017)

Confused on how to pack for the trip...hope I have enough space


----------



## Aquari (May 25, 2017)

The gnat war going on in my window-garden, these damn things will *not* die, and its all that bag of soil's fault that thing is festering with gnats, thats *TWO* bags of soil that I've had to get rid of now, this leaves me with absolutely no soil... I have to make an urgent trip to the store to pick up more soon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 26, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> "ill give you 6mil for jou kron"
> "I want 6 mil before I give you my crown"
> "kron"
> //repeats herself 100 times
> ...



At least I make the payment first before taking what they sell me. And when I'm selling something, I give before they make payments.

I don't get why people refuse to pay before they take the items. This kind of behavior leads to scamming.

If you make any deals with me, you get served first either way. Then you serve me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

Stupid allergy... Have no I idea what it is but probably some flower.. they always bothered me or some dust.


----------



## Fleshy (May 26, 2017)

I have no motivation to pack even though I really only have today and one other full day to do it


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

me not buying more booze but i could hardly go outside today so


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 26, 2017)

Kinda wish the gender stick thread could be ramade... :U

Also I haven't done anything productive _ALLLLLLLLLL DAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!_


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 26, 2017)

Cries about problems that aren't even mine


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 26, 2017)

i wanna keep on drawing but my my hand hurts from drawing too much. also i haven't gotten tracers dance emote in any lootboxes yet and that makes me sa d


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

Having no idea where this stupid sneezing and allergy come from. I mean yes it could be pollen or just the stupid amount of flowers we have here, idk.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

I'm still laughing at that pregananant video send help.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 27, 2017)

Sheila said:


> I'm still laughing at that pregananant video send help.



Me and turtgod always say "prrregante!" with the rolling R and we laugh forever. it will never not be funny. I also love the Luigi Board one.


----------



## boujee (May 27, 2017)

My aunt past away today 
The one who took me in when my mother died is gone. Both of my mommies are gone and I don't know what to do


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 27, 2017)

stef?n karl has cancer again


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Me and turtgod always say "prrregante!" with the rolling R and we laugh forever. it will never not be funny. I also love the Luigi Board one.



WEEGEE BORAD

yeah have you seen the period one? posted it in my blog think it's some other dude who done it but still fun as heck


----------



## visibleghost (May 27, 2017)

my hair is ugly ):::::


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> my hair is ugly ):::::



mine too i need to trim my ends D:::

also that priod video im dying

prrrregante


----------



## riummi (May 27, 2017)

having a party soon = = I hate all the attention and socializing :c


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

i need more beer

hope i jav some jack daniels still though that will do.


----------



## moonford (May 27, 2017)

I wish I could take my own advice.

It could be life changing.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 27, 2017)

People that think it's cool or funny to get a person's food/drink order wrong because they wanted no milk or diet coke or whatever can honestly be ejected off this planet.


----------



## easpa (May 27, 2017)

Graduation was fun but now I have to study for my exams in like 10 days and I have zero motivation


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

need to wash the dishes and dont wanna go to gran tomorrow uuh


----------



## starlite (May 27, 2017)

I keep complaining that I'm bored even though I planned on watching so many shows and playing so many games over the summer, I really need to kick myself


----------



## Bcat (May 27, 2017)

You know, you're not the most important person in the world and other people's feelings and time matter too


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 27, 2017)

this bih is so annoying, go home.


----------



## riummi (May 27, 2017)

Sleepy and tired but I still have to pack for my trip :T


----------



## Shimeki (May 27, 2017)

Three different parties in the neighborhood, all playing loud music. It's been going on alllll day.


----------



## riummi (May 28, 2017)

trying to play it cool and all but I think he's really cute ;; we even spent last night watching a movie together c:
o h myg od when he says "I'd love to spend time with you" im dead


----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2017)

Can't decide to stay up longer or go to bed.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 28, 2017)

I spent hours today grinding levels to get loot boxes for the Overwatch anniversary event. Each one had garbage inside. I did get a lot of goodies from when I dropped some RLC on the event, but it's not nearly enough to getting a quarter of the stuff I want from the event.


----------



## jacjac (May 28, 2017)

I have 3 uni assessments due at the same time in a few weeks, and I'm in a constant state of stress )))))


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

POLLEN AND FREAKING HAY FEVER SNEEZES GO AWAY.

*deep breath*

also hurry up and ship man


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 28, 2017)

Woke up today at 8:30, I'm at work now, and then first thing in the morning going to my grandma's house to celebrate her birthday, then maybe coming home for a minute, then going to a barbecue and HOPEFULLY coming home after a few hours of that and be able to take a NAP before coming back into work another 10 hours shift.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

2017 is shaping up to be a bad year for me.


----------



## watercolorwish (May 28, 2017)

lmao stuck in this weird ****ing love triangle with a guy and my best friend. i have feelings for the guy but he likes one of my best friends and whenever we hang out now i feel like hes just gonna ask about her and think thats all i'm good for. but when i talked to her about him she said she wasn't interested at all. and we were still friends before he knew we were best friends, but still i'm afraid he'll forget about me if he gets over her. and i have no idea how close i should be getting with him since there have already been awkward times with me and him which were my fault. he knows i'm gay and i hes straight as a line but i don't know why i can't get it through my head that we can't be a thing. and i'm afraid once he does find someone i'll do something bad


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

Lost my new bikini while going home from the beach. Probably on the way from there to the bus or on the bus. Well guess I'll just go buy a new it was only like ~$20 altogether anyways.

Also family/relative dinner tonight.. me mata por favor


----------



## visibleghost (May 28, 2017)

haha i want 2 kill myself


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> haha i want 2 kill myself



me too ugh...


also the customs here can suck it :^)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 28, 2017)

Applying for a job is hard. I'm getting anxiety looking at the description for every one of them thinking I won't be good enough. I just want to make some of my own money for once. I wish this anxiety would go the **** away and I could build some self-confidence. Really pissed at myself for it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 29, 2017)

Glad I could go visit people for their birthday's but the few hours socialization was exhausting enough, but with only 2 hours sleep and now 10 hours of work after that too just stick a damn toe tag on me... jfc. And I know I'm going to just make it through work barely, and then as soon as I get home I'll be hit with that evil second wind and wont be able to go to sleep. If I have to I will take a damn sleeping pill because I need to freaking sleep!


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Avatar limits, can I please find a good pic that wouldn't look like someone is trying to make lemon juice from it


----------



## visibleghost (May 29, 2017)

Spoiler: lmao



i dont want 2 burden any1 w my **** brain but also i really want to tell some1 lol why am i like this and when will i die lol lol haha


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

that it smells like puke here damn old food.

also i burnt like my whole body in the sun yesterday hhh :^)


----------



## piichinu (May 29, 2017)

need so mcuh stuff 4 college esp dorm stuff


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 29, 2017)

I feel like I'm stuck and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 29, 2017)

kind of stuck in emotional limbo state. can't keep track of communication with anyone because i get these days where i just physically cannot talk or type to anyone about anything.
feel like the world's worst partner because our relationship is long-distance and constantly inconveniences my other half.
also an emotional damn train wreck because even though everyone's also saying **** like 'you can tell us anything' i know that if i do say what's bothering me, my family will judge me or just say get over it. and i don't want to drag my friends down into the personal hell i wake up to every morning.
my mom is emotionally and verbally abusive and raised me to be a submissive complacent doormat so now that i'm an adult i'm everyone else's doormat and not just hers. and it really sucks.

lmfao i think that's everything on my mind right now thanks


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> kind of stuck in emotional limbo state. can't keep track of communication with anyone because i get these days where i just physically cannot talk or type to anyone about anything.
> feel like the world's sh-ttiest partner because our relationship is long-distance and constantly inconveniences my other half.
> also an emotional damn train wreck because even though everyone's also saying sh-t like 'you can tell us anything' i know that if i do say what's bothering me, my family will judge me or just say get over it. and i don't want to drag my friends down into the personal hell i wake up to every morning.
> my mom is emotionally and verbally abusive and raised me to be a submissive complacent doormat so now that i'm an adult i'm everyone else's doormat and not just hers. and it really f-cking sucks.
> ...



Be careful self-censoring cuss words here, half of my infractions are because of that -_-


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 29, 2017)

good to know. thanks


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

No problems, or they just hate me lol 

also ehh way to go shop changing your status all the time smh im not ordering more things from you :/


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 29, 2017)

You were a little hypocrite , but at the same time , you broke my 2015 heart.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

can't find the link to that weird toys thread :/ anyone got it?


----------



## piichinu (May 29, 2017)

God I wish I could eat a chicken right now


----------



## watercolorwish (May 29, 2017)

ah **** all my music reminds me of him its so annoying i can't just listen to music anymore and drift off because all i can think about are things that will never happen with us


----------



## riummi (May 29, 2017)

I wanna get to know them more but without being weird


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 29, 2017)

end of the school year projects and STRESS

also i rly want a boyfriend  my best friends both have boyfriends now so im a DOUBLE third wheel and i kinda want that experience but the only guy who i'm willing to have that experience with atm is already dating someone, and i respect that. even if he wasn't i could never tell him i like him, it'd ruin our (very small and not really close) friendship

he offered me a drive home today cause it was raining and as MUCH as i wanted to say yes, i said no, because i feel like its kinda wrong to do considering he has a girlfriend. like i mean i know its just a drive home and it meant nothing, but it feels wrong to me, cause i know i like him. ugH


----------



## Laureline (May 29, 2017)

I keep getting things thrown in my face as a way to make me inadequate. Because I've never had a job, it's just automatically assumed I don't know what I'm talking about. So because of that I am not allowed to put my opinion into the conversation. Just bothers me that I'm seen as useless.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 29, 2017)

understand the meaning of those emojis and what i want omfg


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2017)

I hate it when good sites try and force you to create an account/download their app.


----------



## ok.sean (May 30, 2017)

does she _think_ i like getting left on read

because i dont


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

****ing telemarket/recruiters can you stop calling me i'm just gonna block you lmao


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2017)

4 hour sleep :/.... God help me on my short quiz of today


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 30, 2017)

The same person who doubted us is now telling us it shouldn't be
Funny because it's been almost a year now


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

with the risk of them blocking me forever i think i have to cancel that order, or well part of it...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2017)

Just woke up from a terrible nightmare, that I had never gotten away from an abuser from my past and that things only got worse and worse. It was so vivid my stomach hurts and I am so shaken up... Really really dreadful...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 30, 2017)

I want 3,000 more TBT Bells, but I have nothing else to sell.

Also, I kept time traveling in StarFall to look for a good turnip price. All I found were crap prices.


----------



## Rabirin (May 30, 2017)

My town tree won't grow quick enough and I have a looooong way to go before I can afford a name change.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 30, 2017)

I forgot my lunch because my idiot cat almost did something stupid this morning. I'm hungry


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

Bleh don't wanna cancel this but I have to, like bruh those costs...


----------



## Bcat (May 30, 2017)

You're such a hypocrite. Why does your logic always bend depending on what suits you??


----------



## visibleghost (May 30, 2017)

defrgth srsly since when is 5sos "punk" ...,
like . i get if theyve made some punk rock stuff or w/e but their fans are acting like theyre The Most Punk 2 Ever Punk and i get that im being petty and kinda elitist i guess BUT ....... since when is 5sos punk.....


----------



## Soigne (May 30, 2017)

my dog just head butted me and i have a migraine now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 30, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ****ing telemarket/recruiters can you stop calling me i'm just gonna block you lmao



I'm getting sick of these guys too. If I don't want to buy something, help, or anything else, I don't have to. But I don't answer the phone if it's not one of my contacts.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 30, 2017)

everyones having fun at my girlfriend's house and then im just stuck at home :/


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2017)

I'm not sure...all I know is I'm discontent. :/


----------



## Sky The Cutie (May 30, 2017)

I had a panic attack over a bee that looks like a fat ant. I'm bothered that my anxiety does this.


----------



## ok.sean (May 30, 2017)

dead grass patches in my town and irl front yard what did i do to deserve this


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 30, 2017)

It makes me laugh bc here we are standing strong and we met ~*over the internet*~  
If it's meant to be it will be and if it's not it won't imo


----------



## moonford (May 30, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> It makes me laugh bc here we are standing strong and we met ~*over the internet*~
> If it's meant to be it will be and if it's not it won't imo



And that's the truth. 

Hope it lasts forever, everyone deserves that special someone.


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2017)

Spoiler



Birthday celebrations are supposed to be fun and nice but that was so painful... thanks to _him_I can't take it anymore... he never shuts up. He ALWAYS has to comment on things and run his big mouth. All he does is bully others and act like a sadistic *******. The only time he ever acts nice is when he is talking to some pretty girl because he wants his dick touched. Being around him for even a second is painful as hell AND NOW I CAN'T EVEN HAVE PEACE IN MY OWN HOME ....... BECAUSE I LIVE WITH IT EVERYDAY!!!!! I can't take this anymore.I just wanna grab a baseball bat and smash that thick skull of his! :^)


----------



## easpa (May 30, 2017)

I've put up weight from exam stress and I'm really not a fan of how I look atm


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2017)

Just leave me be already you sadistic ****!

- - - Post Merge - - -

There always has to be someone I have to deal with in my everyday life constantly antagonizing me and making my life hell. I've had enough already! -______-


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 30, 2017)

i dont think ill get a good grade on this exam. im feeling anxious now


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 30, 2017)

gaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i really need a job. like real bad


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 30, 2017)

I haven't been on this site in so long, but I logged back on just cause someone said they're going to have the same job as I do and I wanted to help... I wonder when I'll disappear again


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2017)

My state of mind.


----------



## shrekluvsme (May 31, 2017)

My bf may have to go back to his country permanently, may even spend jail time or at least 10k in fines, just bc he forgot to apply for his exit permit. If so happens I will most likely move to his country and leave everything behind(i love him too much; it's not a stupid decision) . It's a heavy situation


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2017)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I haven't been on this site in so long, but I logged back on just cause someone said they're going to have the same job as I do and I wanted to help... I wonder when I'll disappear again



Why did you stop going here?


----------



## riummi (May 31, 2017)

I wanna hang out with ya but I'd be nervous and anxious :\\


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

today, go **** yourself and turn thursday meow!

also good thing i could cancel that i swear to god amiami are such asses sometimes.


----------



## Bcat (May 31, 2017)

im tired and cold and i just want to eat good food


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

I hate light blue shields in Find Mii ... :^)

also stop sending me 89445 pick up notes i already paid mang


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 31, 2017)

tfw all you want in life is the diddly dang cinnamoroll set but you can't find it being sold for igb


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 31, 2017)

I submitted an application for McDonald's like an hour ago and I already got called in for an interview. I'm pretty nervous during interviews and I have a lot of anxiety because this will be my first job.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 31, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I submitted an application for McDonald's like an hour ago and I already got called in for an interview. I'm pretty nervous during interviews and I have a lot of anxiety because this will be my first job.



good luck my dude
kick that interview's ass


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 31, 2017)

Spoiler



i love how you love making everything complicated and also think wrong about everyone , even a friend i know since 8 years ago. its her birthday and she decides where she is going to celebrate her ****ing birthday , not you. i hate how you ALWAYS want to everyone to do what i say. its a shame i wont because i really wanted to go , but since i will never get out on my own (which btw is also why you are always *****ing about why my dad doesn't goes out with me) ill just fake and say "it was canceled" besides of me having to lie saying "uhh yeah i cant go because idk" (which btw you LOVE LYING and you always say me to do it and thats why even internet friends HATE ME because of you ...



im ****ing angry at everything and everyone


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Yeah, fine don't answer me then, I know you have the phone there


----------



## easpa (May 31, 2017)

Family friends own the local pub and they've let me know there'll be a summer job available for me if I want it but I don't really know what to do. I've drank there plenty of times and I've seen how the customers treat the younger staff, it's really not pretty. I'm not much of a people person as it is, but having to deal with drunk old people sounds like a NIGHTMARE


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 31, 2017)

am i the only one who gets really frustrated that there are only like 15 custom color slots when creating pro designs?? like come on don't limit my creativity like this


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 31, 2017)

I have prom on Friday and I have two best friends at two different tables. I switched from best friend 1s table to best friend 2s because I didn't want to be a third wheel to best friend 1 and her date, alongside 4 other people I don't even talk to. Now she's mad and told me she hates me and i feel like a terrible friend. ugh. I didn't even want to go in the first place


----------



## CookieCrossing (May 31, 2017)

ugh so in acnl i put down some grass qr codes but then decided it was too hard to cover the whole town, now i want to take them off... but it'll take FOREVER to pick up every last tile...


----------



## Soigne (May 31, 2017)

I'm thinking about switching banks to one that's more widespread but the checking account there has a monthly fee if you don't meet certain criteria which I don't have at the one I'm at now, so idk if I should just stay where I am for the time being and switch banks when I move or if I should just switch now.


----------



## Fleshy (May 31, 2017)

I must have hurt my knee pretty badly when I was moving stuff today because now it hurts a lot every time I bend it


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 31, 2017)

oh my gosh today was the WORST DAY of this year yet i just want to sleep and wake up with no problems im too stressed to handle everything. life sucks right now


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2017)

I hate carpet beetles. I know they don't do anything but THEY'RE EVERYWHERE! All over my bed, my clothes, my curtains, my entire freaking house! They're annoying!


----------



## amanecer (May 31, 2017)

I have this song stuck in my head but I don't know the name and I can't find it online


----------



## riummi (Jun 1, 2017)

This cabin is gross, everyone' starting to try and date each other, people are excluding others. The only nice thing is the view and the ocean waves but they make me feel sad. Also, im getting creeped out by my classmate (pls stay sway from me seriously)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

... only 11:17 yeah ... gracias.. D:

also why am i feeling tired randomly i hate it


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 1, 2017)

i spent money trying to get even JUST ONE bride in fire emblem heroes, had my rate go up to a 6.25 which i didn't even know was possible, and then sit and contemplate why i'm alive when 5 star lukas with the worst stats possible comes to join my team. L O L


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i spent money trying to get even JUST ONE bride in fire emblem heroes, had my rate go up to a 6.25 which i didn't even know was possible, and then sit and contemplate why i'm alive when 5 star lukas with the worst stats possible comes to join my team. L O L



god yeah i hate their rng there. dont care about brides but smh that spring even so sad i never got buncina

putting that on hiatus now though, getting tired of it.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm so tired. I don't feel good or right at all. I just feel off. Like everything is wrong but nothing specific is out of the ordinary. It's so frustrating and I just want to go back t bed


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 1, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why did you stop going here?



I do it a lot, I take really long breaks cause I just don't feel like part of the community I guess


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

ugh man what to have for dinner, not in the mood for that thing but whatever

also sunday get here meow.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 1, 2017)

selling my brain hmu w offers ha ha great Ok Lol


----------



## hamster (Jun 1, 2017)

my head is so itchy since i'm dying my hair a dark red, i hope it works too...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 1, 2017)

I hate going to bed a night remembering that I'm an adult and still haven't done anything productive with my life...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

nooone selling those flowers collectible

also dude stop getting along so well with your dad, can't you see he's a real baboon ass


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 1, 2017)

intrusive thoughts and restless nights tbh


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 1, 2017)

riummi said:


> This cabin is gross, everyone' starting to try and date each other, people are excluding others. The only nice thing is the view and the ocean waves but they make me feel sad. Also, im getting creeped out by my classmate (pls stay sway from me seriously)


 are you prom camping?  i refused to go prom camping, lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH MY GOSH, TWITTER IS DOWN. WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO NOW


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

I feel a little homesick being back from college. It's like I'm homesick for my family when I'm there and homesick for my friends when I'm here


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 2, 2017)

I hate having to rely on money for everything, like I really need to get glasses, and get something done with my teeth, but I have to still get my mom a present I promised her and save up for classes next semester, and save money period so I'll be able to move out eventually, but with rent/bills and groceries and everything else too it's next to impossible...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

no one selling collectibles i need.. woke up too early so now i feel ****


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2017)

I couldn't stay asleep or fall back to sleep.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 2, 2017)

"marriage the way god intended it"

- - - Post Merge - - -

a guy had sex with 1000 cars and is MARRYING one of them, yet i can't marry someone who's the same sex as me?????? okay


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

This "roadblock" mission in GE2:RB. I think I eventually figured out a way to do it but smh they should at least given you some concrete hint about it since it was the first time you do it. Not to mention that monster crap itself is the FIRST one in some huge waves.. Idk I just wanna give up.


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 2, 2017)

Not sleepin well. I've been so bored lately that my dreams are boring and I just T__T I can't sleep well with them lol...


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 2, 2017)

Today is prom and I should be excited but my life sucks right now and I don't even want to go. Too stressed to even try and enjoy myself. I'm just gonna leave early


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Did that mission and then apparently cleared the main game? ahah. Idk if I wanna do post-game cause it's basically grinding until you get a lvl 15 equipment/set lol


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't even know how to explain how I'm feeling right now 

I just want a normal ****ing dad, I don't want this ****ing ****** 

I wanna run away but I wouldn't be able to take all my stuff with me and I don't want to leave it all behind 

I don't know what to do rn, I'm just dying l m a o


----------



## Bcat (Jun 2, 2017)

This just isn't my week. I hope I can power through this


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Bcat said:


> This just isn't my week. I hope I can power through this



except sunday and thursday this week the same.. .uguh.

anyways gotta pour down that booze mango.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2017)

???? im so sick of this lmao.  just bc something shouldnt happen or b a certain way doesnt mean it wont like great ik i shouldnt have to go thru this but i am so????? youre not really helping lmao youre just making me more sad hahaha


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 2, 2017)

my arms are still sore even though its been two days since i went to the gym ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

damn scrolling stop make everything pixel-y smh

also get sunday evening already ,annnn


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 2, 2017)

My hubby is having a rough day at work and I'm over here goofing off


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Laggg everywhere also these crisps were crap.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 2, 2017)

I can't seem to get my water to work, I've been trying to turn it on since this morning, I'm probably missing something simple and I'd feel dumb calling up about it. I just want to take a bath


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Outta booze. Well I can get my whisky.. i guess...


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2017)

sghhddhyevlurddhb the vine vape guy who says adam looks Reallllly similar to one of my psychologists it's kinda weird :/// i think it mostly is the glasses and hair But still., i was watching vine compilations earlier and it kinda made me feel weirded out lmao

also it is 1 am and there are a bunch of ppl outside my window talking like they are in a loud bar and have to scream in each other's faces 2 hear what theyre saying bc theyre being really loud.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 2, 2017)

I hate this gd house I hate being stuck in the same place doing the same things like some kind of heckish purgatory and if I can't leave by next month like I'm supposed to I s2g.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 2, 2017)

I broke my earphones and I don't have money to buy a new one.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 2, 2017)

today was a ****ty way to start off summer all i did was watch a cannibalism documentary and layed in bed. i wanted to go out but my mom was gone all day. i hate living here i need to be closer to things


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 2, 2017)

there's a stupid pimple on my ear and it hurts


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 2, 2017)

im back from prom and it was actually good and its bothering me that i enjoyed going to a social event. lol


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2017)

Welp. RIP decent sleep schedule. It was nice while it lasted... -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> there's a stupid pimple on my ear and it hurts



Oh ya man. I hate those, especially when down on your earlobe


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2017)

Got crap sleep, felt clammy and hot today when I kept waking up, also my tum hurt bad and my sinuses were all yucky, I figured it was just cause it's hot in my house and I was hungry, so I ate and tried to get back to sleep with the air on. Still could hardly sleep, stomach still hurt, then everyone in my house got all noisey. Got maybe another hour of "solid" sleep then got up for work, wasn't until I left my house and got to work I found out it wasn't my house, it was me, feel like crap, still feel way too warm and "sticky/clammy" feelings, tummy is still mad and my sinuses dripping down my throat making it all thick and hard to swallow. Drinking tons of water but still feeling like crap with the fan sitting on me so yeah, not fun. ONLY 7 MORE HOURS OF THIS. RIP


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got crap sleep, felt clammy and hot today when I kept waking up, also my tum hurt bad and my sinuses were all yucky, I figured it was just cause it's hot in my house and I was hungry, so I ate and tried to get back to sleep with the air on. Still could hardly sleep, stomach still hurt, then everyone in my house got all noisey. Got maybe another hour of "solid" sleep then got up for work, wasn't until I left my house and got to work I found out it wasn't my house, it was me, feel like crap, still feel way too warm and "sticky/clammy" feelings, tummy is still mad and my sinuses dripping down my throat making it all thick and hard to swallow. Drinking tons of water but still feeling like crap with the fan sitting on me so yeah, not fun. ONLY 7 MORE HOURS OF THIS. RIP



Uggh don't die D:

But yeah I guess I'm aight even though I got woken up early as usual smh :^)


----------



## tae (Jun 3, 2017)

i get to meet all of you in 9 ****ing days and im so excited and so ****ing anxious at the same time.
 i hope i'm not a giant let down to you all.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

Some people lol.

Also this Nintendo Zone because I have been there so many time lmao they must think I'm a creep dot com.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 3, 2017)

I paid for items in someone else's town, and the Internet dropped... I went to go back and their gates are closed :/// it's been 30 minutes and they're still not open 
Like ***** really 

I messaged you too gdi


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 3, 2017)

NOTHING for once


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 3, 2017)

Im hungry and im wayyyyyyyyy to lazy to get up and go get something to eat in the kitchen.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks for the laughs guy it's been a nice time :^)

Also when you wonder why your laptop is slow and you notice you forgot to plug in the charger/cable lmaooo.


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2017)

My anxiety has been okay until you've shown up. You've become such a sadistic bully that you literally start **** with everyone for no god given reason. You are obviously mad because you're stupid gf dumped you but hey idfc you deserved it for being a prick. I only wish you were there instead here that way I won't have to deal with your roid rage. I feel like I am going to lose it but I am just too tired to do anything. It's best I don't though because then *I* will get into trouble... like always. :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2017)

There's a storm blowin' in my town. But it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2017)

So tired of my family getting drunk


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 3, 2017)

my 'friend group' that ive been a part of for ages has now thrown three parties from which i have been excluded, and now im friends with none of them


----------



## forestyne (Jun 3, 2017)

my uncle is dead ?????

- - - Post Merge - - -

i've lost three uncles since october, two to suicide and now... idek what to feel

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND NOW THERE'S NO PORRIDGE LEFT, THE WORLD IS  *E N D I N G*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 4, 2017)

i ****ing hate you how you always shake off everything serious i tell to you and how you only talk to me when you want to joke around and be an idiot, and have bad thoughts of me , scare someone saying him you we're gonna kill yourself as "a joke", sharing our convos with another friend and especially try to show me ****ing gore , and as long as my brain wants to **** you off my heart knows you are a bit stupid to get sad over someone of the internet you barely know , so i have to go around like *its a joke!* after saying what i think of you when actually this the most toxic friendship ive had , not that im helping much with keeping to talking to you.


----------



## uyumin (Jun 4, 2017)

School.
also my fkn  .  lol
Get it? No, alright.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2017)

Stupid people.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)

that's it's only just past 11 am here and i don't need to go until like, 3.30 pm lol :/


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2017)

'Articles' in the form of slideshows. I don't have time to sit and wait for your website to refresh itself 20+ times and bump up your ad revenue. I'll just go find somewhere else that won't make me jump through hoops just to get the info I want!

Daily dilemma for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)

Tina said:


> 'Articles' in the form of slideshows. I don't have time to sit and wait for your website to refresh itself 20+ times and bump up your ad revenue. I'll just go find somewhere else that won't make me jump through hoops just to get the info I want!
> 
> Daily dilemma for me.



Yes yes those are the worst, or when articles force you to watch some video with really loud sound in it ugh because that's how their site roll.


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yes yes those are the worst, or when articles force you to watch some video with really loud sound in it ugh because that's how their site roll.



My instant reaction to these websites is to close the tab.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)

Tina said:


> My instant reaction to these websites is to close the tab.



Yeah that or quickly mute them if they are in a news article. I hate those with autoplay so I tend to not go there (they usually warn they have a video in the headlines but still).


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

no good memes
also exams


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2017)

I mean I guess this doesn't bother me too much, but my kitten Daisy  (whom I have only had since Tuesday) loves to attack things, and sometimes I get waken up in the morning because she jumps on my face or starts attacking my hair with her tiny claws. It's kinda cute but not when it's 1am and I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2017)

carp said:


> also exams



This. I've statistics and biochemistry exams tomorrow - the latter hasn't even been properly taught due to my lecturers being on strike. I've been studying for the latter the last few days and having trouble getting it to stick. Then got a genetics mock the following day.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 4, 2017)

im alive loll


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2017)

My own mind.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 4, 2017)

Still no callback whether or not I got the job even though she said she would let me know on Friday. Major letdown since I thought I had it in the bag.


----------



## riummi (Jun 4, 2017)

My friend is really getting on my nerves during this trip. How come you never accept criticism? We're just saying that you're always late when we're on a schedule and you're so snappy and always sleepy and just overall moody.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2017)

I have had really bad insomnia ever since I got out of school on May 17th. The fact that I have to sleep on a hard floor doesn't help (I have a kitten I just got about 5 days ago and she needs someone to lay with, plus my bed is all f'ed up sooo) lol RIP me


----------



## Akira-chan (Jun 5, 2017)

I feel like im annoying my friends with my hyperfixations and none of them are into it and i keep spamming it and i feel like ****. sflkhdakfsd i just wish someone liked it .n.


----------



## riummi (Jun 5, 2017)

Ugh I'm so tired but our class is gonna sit around to have a discussion and sort out our differences .-. I wanna sleep bur I also don't to miss everything.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

Akira-chan said:


> I feel like im annoying my friends with my hyperfixations and none of them are into it and i keep spamming it and i feel like ****. sflkhdakfsd i just wish someone liked it .n.



this feel... i like too weird stuff and people are like.. um.. bruh lol.

also probably i-country problems but we only have like potato salad at home now for some damn reasons.. had it like all day everyday last week so.. i hope we have something else now ...


----------



## hamster (Jun 5, 2017)

as much as i sleep i still feel so exhausted


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 5, 2017)

people who have 2 b like "um my life is worse bc ____" like cool thats too bad for u but it doesnt affect me at all so i  odnt get why your bad life would have any impact on me and how suicidal i am lmao haahah


----------



## carp (Jun 5, 2017)

why is it so cold today? why are my eyes so tired? why don't i care enough about english language???? so many questions.

also why do guys find me hot lol


----------



## Dim (Jun 5, 2017)

Tired of the rain. Can't even have 48 straight hours of sunshine. Happy Spring lol


----------



## zeoli (Jun 5, 2017)

im having chest pains from breathing i don't know if this is panic attack or not
that cat was everything to me and you ****ing got rid of him
i never want to be close to an animal again after the other cat passes
if i didn't love him so much i would start now but he's old and im the only one who really ever gives him love now
i don't want him to live the last years of life feeling alone and unloved

****ing hypocrites ****ing hypocrites
it's okay that your beloved dogs p*** and **** where ever in the house and you don't try to correct it
but god forbid the animal that was my everything does it
and you ****ing got rid of him on the spot
without trying to correct the behavior


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

national day here tomorrow like shtap the holidays already


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 5, 2017)

*this back zit gdi*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

My mouth is being overwhelmed by the taste of chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 5, 2017)

Nox said:


> Tired of the rain. Can't even have 48 straight hours of sunshine. Happy Spring lol



Oh lets change weather plz i dislike the sun. And obviously its sunny and hot here ah.


----------



## Flare (Jun 5, 2017)

My arms have been sore for a while now.
And I despise seeing someone irl now, idk what to do about it. I just ignore but I feel bad sometimes. :/


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2017)

i hope this buttercream will approve of my teacher tomorrow because its killing me


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 6, 2017)

found someone from school on tbt i want to find the nearest guillotine


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2017)

ok.sean said:


> found someone from school on tbt i want to find the nearest guillotine


What're the odds 0-0


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

Was supposed to wish my godmother happy birthday but I think I sent it to her bf instead lmaooooo **** this

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> What're the odds 0-0



umm this.

i mean i've seen some from sweden and other neighbor countries but this omg.


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 6, 2017)

Sheila said:


> umm this.
> 
> i mean i've seen some from sweden and other neighbor countries but this omg.



to make it worse ive physically _spoken_ to them at said school soooo...XDDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

ok.sean said:


> to make it worse ive physically _spoken_ to them at said school soooo...XDDDD



oh **** haha
--

also turned out she got my texts after all good xD


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jun 6, 2017)

ok.sean said:


> found someone from school on tbt i want to find the nearest guillotine



Oh my goodness Oh my goodness, I would literally decapitate them and tell them to 'get away from my turf'

- - - Post Merge - - -

What's bothering me is the fact that I have a cute dog and no cat to match her.I miss my cat.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 6, 2017)

ohhfggh my cgofddidd   can people stop being so annoying ?????
nvm i lov being depressed it's Great bc i isolate myself wow im great at thinking


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

uggh might get a cold and tax return is delayed well noodles tomorrow ripperoni


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 6, 2017)

Sheila said:


> uggh might get a cold and tax return is delayed well noodles tomorrow ripperoni



Get some noodles with a cup of tea.

Waiting for our Son to be born, 9th of June is the date so he can come whenever he wants.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

had some tea and whiskey hopefully it clears soon.. and had some nose spray thankfully enough


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2017)

Ya you don't hesitate to scold me but you don't a damn thing when THEY do ****.


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm in such a ****ty mood today for no reason.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

Can't remember what I was looking for earlier. My memory sucks.


----------



## riummi (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm guessing that he's trying to hint about (--------) but in the end I always mess things up ;; and he doesnt want to say it explicitely yet which makes sense but I don't wanna ruin anything. like what if I'm not what he expects :// I'd feel bad. 
now I'm getting anxious for when i see him...yoikes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

Haha yeah thanks body you are even more useless than those weird Japanese inventions. 

Dear body: Please go die now or be healthy, tfw it doesn't matter if you try to eat healthier or not 

sincerely,

your brain


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 7, 2017)

I just noticed that all my clothes are either way too big or too small. I have only ~2 shirts and 1 pair of pants that actually fit me pretty well.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

mom you are too mean.. you call and say we have ice cream which would be perf now since my throat is itchy

BUt YOU HAD TO FREAKING BUY RUM AND RAISIN WHY ITS THE MOST ****ED THING EVER

raisins are yuck and there are very few sweet things that are good with booze in them.

o well might go outside get my own stuff once the wind calms down.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 7, 2017)

i hate when ppl go out their way to make time for u but u just can't meet them cause of work i feel like a horrible person. theyre so understanding every time as well


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

those damn weekly events in pvz heroes i s2g...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

also my cold: **** off for real.

always when people ask me if i wanna do stuff i always get those stupid random colds even though it's not even that season and pollen hasn't been out now either grrrrrrr...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 7, 2017)

_yeah...maybe if i didnt went on internet and didnt go to school this wouldnt be a bad day _


----------



## Bcat (Jun 7, 2017)

why are you so hateful and judgemental??? Just leave people alone


----------



## ANDYSV (Jun 7, 2017)

somethings bothering me but idk what it is......


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2017)

My mom...she just gets under my skin sometimes.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 7, 2017)

finals are soon. i want the school year to be over.


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2017)

my close friend likes this guy and she has for a while now but i feel like i like him too and idk how to tell her without her getting mad. and i found out through the guy she likes that he doesn't like her at all and i feel bad :/ and he told me im cute and fun to talk to while he said that my friend is annoying and obsessive.. and he did used to like me too;/// how do i tell her that i like him too?? because i made a mistake and told her he used to like him JUST by that she didn't talk to me for a while... and told her best friend exactly what i told her and they started talking smack about me )): but im considerate about people's feelings and i don't want to tell her i like him too because i could risk losing her and hurting her feelings. she already thinks i like him but i want to tell her myself but I KNOW she'll get pissed off because she is always talking about him to me , and she'll call me a bad friend and post about me on her snap story(she always does that **** when i piss her off)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 8, 2017)

why do you think i literally want to be in a group with these people after the first experience with them? i will never come to fully trust any of these ****ers. and i see that kaitlyn has had a same run-in experience with you before just like you did with us! nice. it's depressing that i'll never be able to be my true self around these people. maybe kaitlyn feels the same way and that's why she won't speak either.. hehehe.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

**** off ****ing cold **** it.

*deep breath*

also this score for masked marth.. rip life


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2017)

Even though I know I shouldn't let it, I can't help but let it bother me when I don't get any likes on Facebook ...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

xii said:


> my close friend likes this guy and she has for a while now but i feel like i like him too and idk how to tell her without her getting mad. and i found out through the guy she likes that he doesn't like her at all and i feel bad :/ and he told me im cute and fun to talk to while he said that my friend is annoying and obsessive.. and he did used to like me too;/// how do i tell her that i like him too?? because i made a mistake and told her he used to like him JUST by that she didn't talk to me for a while... and told her best friend exactly what i told her and they started talking smack about me )): but im considerate about people's feelings and i don't want to tell her i like him too because i could risk losing her and hurting her feelings. she already thinks i like him but i want to tell her myself but I KNOW she'll get pissed off because she is always talking about him to me , and she'll call me a bad friend and post about me on her snap story(she always does that **** when i piss her off)



Your friend sounds a bit immature. I'll put it this way; you can't really fight your feelings, right? I mean, you ARE who you are, so I say even at the risk of losing her you should be flat out honest.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

GET BETTER DAMN COLD

at least until saturday i swear man grrrrr

o well time to jav some ben & jerry's meow then


----------



## riummi (Jun 8, 2017)

I hope I can act normally when I meet him :T don't want to act like an awkward weirdo hah
I'm no good at this...doesn't help that he even said he was interested

:0 we can't even meet up until a month later either


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 8, 2017)

riummi said:


> I hope I can act normally when I meet him :T don't want to act like an awkward weirdo hah
> I'm no good at this...doesn't help that he even said he was interested



Honestly just be your self, and everything should go well! 

Waiting for our son to be born, any of these days now!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

Pok?mon Sun and Moon honestly... 

Nintendo stop being supervising kindergarten teachers and let people trade whatever they want. You guys put the elitist **** in the first place with ev/iv values.


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2017)

I hate myself so much.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 8, 2017)

My friends are bothered.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

Nothing in particular...I guess I just feel discontent. :/


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2017)

i am getting v annoyed by this i can't bring myself to say anything


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

that i can only takes this nose spray 3 times a day and you need to wait like 6 hours between taking it.. wtf man kick in already.

hope i have a painkiller left tho mango.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 9, 2017)

i wish i wasnt so mean to people on here. its probably sad that i think about this a lot


----------



## Haskell (Jun 9, 2017)

How Pelosi accused Trump of abusing his power.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2017)

I've been severely unmotivated lately, so I'm trying to mentally motivate myself to motivate myself.

It's not going very well.


----------



## lettheworldknow (Jun 9, 2017)

It's been raining here for 4 days and I haven't been able to do any fun things I'd like to do on my summer holiday. It doesn't feel like summer at all when it's cold and wet all the time. Last summer was like this so I'm not surprised, just a bit sad. 

Good thing is I'm leaving the country for 1 month and I already know the weather's gonna be different there.  I can finally swim and be outside without getting a cold. 

Basically I've been watching Netflix and binging my favorite shows 24/7 so I'm ready to do something else lol.


----------



## carp (Jun 9, 2017)

i still have 4 exams ive already done 9 can i boycott school
also im going on date #2 tomorrow isnt that cool also tons of guys r talking to me i feel overwhelmed


----------



## Laureline (Jun 9, 2017)

I can't figure out what to do about dinner. Don't really want to spend money but there's nothing in the house. :/


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2017)

Someone owes me some things and they're all out.


----------



## Flare (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm so depressed it's making me nauseous. I might throw up soon.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 9, 2017)

Flare said:


> I'm so depressed it's making me nauseous. I might throw up soon.



Aw. I hope you get it out and feel better.

I was expecting the new covfefe member to visit my town but it looks like they're ignoring their thread. Anyone wanna come over?


----------



## Dim (Jun 9, 2017)

I kept putting sun screen on at work today and yet I get sunburn. I'm going to have one looooong summer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also feel drained as hell like I usually do.


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 9, 2017)

just teenage things as usual
the political left is maddening! i hate it so much! the so called tolerant people stand by a religion that directly coincides with every belief they are pushing for. dont DARE try and have any views that contradict a leftist because free speech is not allowed, unless youre one of them, in that case say whatever you want there are zero reprocussions as long as you agree with them. heck, youre condemned for remaining silent about issues they lobby their opinions for! everything lgbt is incredibly important and youre a sacred entity, until your political views skew right, at which point youre immediately shut down. liberalism is a mental illness.


----------



## Dim (Jun 10, 2017)

It's 1:46am and those idiots are drunk and making so much noise again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Some of us have to get up in the morning! So inconsiderate -_____-


----------



## Dim (Jun 10, 2017)

Probably not going to get any sleep again because my stomach is bugging the crap out of me.

I think my anxiety is starting to takes it toll on me but I'm always a nervous wreck so what can I do?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 10, 2017)

Not enough sleep last night, also had to write an e-mail to my boss and his boss and it always freaks me out, not that it's anything that would get me in trouble but it just always scares me for no good reason? I probably re-read the e-mail 20 times before sending it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 10, 2017)

this drawing looked cuter on paper than digital why did i even bothered


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

To hell with that, man I'm not gonna go there like ~3 hours and then go back because you too have a cold, if we got each other's then what the **** even -.-


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

My sleep schedule is so messed up! I need to restore it somehow.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 10, 2017)

I don't wanna go to this stupid party ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

too cold for that well then....


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 10, 2017)

Not enough happy conversations!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Not getting any sleep.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jun 10, 2017)

I started a new job this week. I was nervous all week and after my shift I would think and worry of the next day. I can't eat much right before or during work, and I don't feel like eating much because it doesn't feel that good. I'm off right now until I start again on Monday, so I'm enjoying my little break. Anyone have any tips for this? Last year I worked for a week and it did the same thing. So right now is kind of my first job in a way.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 10, 2017)

LMAOOO i'm so done
idk people are just blowing me away


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2017)

this whole situation makes me anxious


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 10, 2017)

Walker's birthday is almost over.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 11, 2017)

Really dreadful migraine... not fun when you work in a loud and bright area...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm sorry that I've failed you as a friend.

I know that I should've tried to talk to you more about what you were going through and tried to be more supportive in-person and emotionally. I didn't take you seriously earlier on, and this has only evolved in a huge mess. I wanted to be there for you, I wanted to talk through things, all I wanted to do then and now is help. But I gave up. I gave up pushing for answers because I'd get single word answers or no response at all. I gave up trying to understand it from your point of view since I couldn't get those answers and just simply couldn't understand. I've only realised recently how blunt, straight-to-the-point and emotionally inept I really am and I can't provide you with sympathy and attention because that just isn't me. I tried talking to you tonight once again, and I should've known better. You seem to be under the impression that I know nothing and should know nothing.
But I do know a fair bit of it. You seem to be under the impression that what you say to others goes no further than them, and who you put your trust into is the people who you've known a mere few months compared to your best friends who have known you for almost 7 years. I am hurt that I haven't been told anything, but I've realised I'm clearly not the person who can provide you with sympathy.

As much as I want to talk to you about things, I think this is the last straw. Maybe I'm wrong, maybe I'm the problem with trying to push for answers. But all I wanted to do is understand so I could try to support you.

~~~~

Right now, almost everyone I know is in some sort of bad state. And I just can't do anything about it. I want to try and help,
 but I'm just not the right person to offer any sort of emotional support. I can't do anything to help.


----------



## riummi (Jun 11, 2017)

First day of vacation...and I have the flu ))) I feel so tired and dead! Coughing hurts so much ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2017)

Had way too fun last night and this morning and now idk when next time will be.. aaaa.

also wish i didn't sign up for this stupid lecture thing but eh...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2017)

**** hating myself so much for going on all these things next week when could have skipped two of them, i don't mind seeing my cousin since she's hella fun but that lecture yeah and that concert i don't know even


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 11, 2017)

Spoiler: warning sharp edges lmao



i should probably be put in a hospital or something bc this is not working out i cant exist properly and im just ruining everything for everyone but i'd do  that if i were in a hospital too so idk :') i can kill myself but we all know that suicide is pointless and selfish and rude  because it only pushes their pain onto other people haha lmao can someone shoot my ****ing head off at least then it wouldnt be my ****ing fault and no one would be able to call me selfish because being murdered isnt selfish it's just horrible but  committing suicide or being hospitalized or bothering other people by being mentally ill is selfish haha hah ha yeah ok


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 11, 2017)

the ignorance of some users on here really irritate me


----------



## spirited (Jun 11, 2017)

I hurt a friend. I didn't mean to but, I hate myself now. And, he's out of my life...


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 11, 2017)

I pranked call this guy I know from school, and it went horribly wrong. I tried to text him a long, heartfelt, apology message, and in a nutshell, all he said was: "Of course I can forgive you. The prank call was kind of funny actually. I don't want to text you anymore and I'm blocking you".


----------



## milkyi (Jun 11, 2017)

my "friend" hates me and blocked me on everything because of my taste in men, wtf?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 11, 2017)

costuming community


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> Spoiler: warning sharp edges lmao
> 
> 
> 
> i should probably be put in a hospital or something bc this is not working out i cant exist properly and im just ruining everything for everyone but i'd do  that if i were in a hospital too so idk :') i can kill myself but we all know that suicide is pointless and selfish and rude  because it only pushes their pain onto other people haha lmao can someone shoot my ****ing head off at least then it wouldnt be my ****ing fault and no one would be able to call me selfish because being murdered isnt selfish it's just horrible but  committing suicide or being hospitalized or bothering other people by being mentally ill is selfish haha hah ha yeah ok



I personally don't consider suicide selfish. I mean, you can only take so much bs before you're pushed to the edge. It's certainly relatable.


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2017)

I can't find my moon version and now the manectricite is finally out


----------



## Flare (Jun 11, 2017)

I feel like a curse to someone.


----------



## riummi (Jun 12, 2017)

I wanna talk to him but i hate messaging first so much  = = feels like i'd be a bother


----------



## Bunny D.va (Jun 12, 2017)

Emotional/Mental disorder overwhelming my emotions to where everything else blocks out.  I can't tell the difference of seriousness and sarcasm because of said disorder and past.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 12, 2017)

i hate being single


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Bunny D.va said:


> Emotional/Mental disorder overwhelming my emotions to where everything else blocks out.  I can't tell the difference of seriousness and sarcasm because of said disorder and past.



me neither (aspie here) :/ 


yeah it sucks hard bc people always assume you get their jokes all the time and you have to explain like.. (bruh edooocate)


----------



## Annabloem (Jun 12, 2017)

My stomach has been hurting like crazy for the past two days and it's making me nauseous -_-;


----------



## riummi (Jun 12, 2017)

I was literally a second away from fainting onto the floor at the mall .-. Just when i thought i was getting better too :x


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 12, 2017)

Hungry tummy, waiting


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

This guide for getting all the gnomes in Garden Warfare 2... Like can you please actually explain rather than look there go to the right, doesn't say me anything.


----------



## Bunny D.va (Jun 12, 2017)

Sheila said:


> me neither (aspie here) :/
> 
> 
> yeah it sucks hard bc people always assume you get their jokes all the time and you have to explain like.. (bruh edooocate)



It does, I am mostly okay with people joking but when it's someone who I care about and how they perceive me I get very emotionally charged and feel as though it's all serious.  But I know I can't talk to my parents about it since they would say that it was nothing.  But I wish I could go to a therapist or pyscharatrist about it since I know something isn't right but I can't understand what is wrong.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 12, 2017)

ok so full offense but "hubby" is probably the worst thing married people call each other. why do they do that. what is wrong with them


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> ok so full offense but "hubby" is probably the worst thing married people call each other. why do they do that. what is wrong with them


Kinda like how people call each other "edgy" on here.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Bae is worse imo, and it sounds so bad.

(not to forget it means poop in danish, although pronounced differently).


----------



## karixia (Jun 12, 2017)

Getting blamed for my sibling's mistakes.. I'm not even the oldest idk why this happens all the time


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 12, 2017)

That stupid cyan letter kicked one of the apples out of their spots. What should I do?


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> ok so full offense but "hubby" is probably the worst thing married people call each other. why do they do that. what is wrong with them


I understand if the term is annoying to you but I don't see how it's so wrong.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> That stupid cyan letter kicked one of the apples out of their spots. What should I do?



give it to me, i'll teach em a lesson


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 12, 2017)

why do i get so many duplicates of event skins in overwatch

there's like a million skins, why that one game


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2017)

More drama! Hooray!


----------



## Bowie (Jun 12, 2017)

_Blackstar Extra_ isn't out yet.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 12, 2017)

nintendo e3 stream come already ffs


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

Insomnia!


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 12, 2017)

i hate summer so far like oh my god theres nothing to do


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2017)

I really shouldn't talk to my Mom about my health issues because she things I overract to everything and assumes it's nothing serious. She just doesn't want me going to the doctor because she's iatrophobic af! 
-___-


----------



## Dim (Jun 13, 2017)

Nearly $2000 spent on that dog and even after the vet said *NOT* to feed her table food, they still do it because they're all ****ing idiots! I swear to god I ****ing hate my family so much -_-


----------



## jiny (Jun 13, 2017)

i have such a dry scalp uhfhh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

xii said:


> i have such a dry scalp uhfhh



Yep same, join the dandruff club 

Also I swear Moon Baze Z or whatever stage name it has... these guides ain't helping unless you obviously played them x10 already uuugh.


----------



## kelpy (Jun 13, 2017)

i am emotionally exhausted


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Sent that tie dyed shop another email.. hurry up and answer I wanna order me that hoodie and maybe a shirt too! D: <


----------



## forestyne (Jun 13, 2017)

giving myself a haircut. #pray4hunter'shair


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

My RNG on Fe: Heroes sucks so bad, draw like 3 times on that bride banner only rubbish :/


----------



## Dim (Jun 13, 2017)

"It was just a little piece of stake!"
"It was just one small piece of chicken!"

Ya well in the end, they all gave her the ****s anyways, huh? That dog is is over 10 years old. She should have NO ****ING TABLE FOOD!

"But she has steak and chicken in her dogfood anyways, so what's the big deal?"

If that's the case, then why do companies even _make_ dog food then? Huh? Why not just give a big ass steak like they do in the Tom and Jerry cartoons?

****ing idiots. I alone poured hundreds of dollars into that dog. I should have a right to control her diet. Hell, I think I can call her _my_ dog now!


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 13, 2017)

e3 wasn't that great and i feel kinda dead inside cause no ac on switch


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 13, 2017)

tired of family stress :' ) last summer it was like this too and it's making my anxiety go through the roof l o l so much for a relaxing break off of school


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 14, 2017)

i have a friend on ac who i cant talk rn except for on miiverse and im almost positive he's been feeling down, and i want to  help him but i don't know if he wants to talk to me anywhere besides ac. except i cant go on ac and wont be able to til im done school, and its just frustrating cause i want to help but i cant, i hate seeing my friends sad

plus i worry a lot about everything and im just really concerned idk i always fear the worst


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 14, 2017)

and i just feel really, really sad for no reason at all


----------



## Dim (Jun 14, 2017)

No matter how much I drink I still feel dehydrated af. ;c


----------



## nanpan (Jun 14, 2017)

My bf is going to his country for a month and so am I, 2 separate countries. i wish he wasn't going bc i'll miss talking to him and I won't be able to talk to him from my country to his.


----------



## jiny (Jun 15, 2017)

my scalp is itchy kms it makes me paranoid


----------



## forestyne (Jun 15, 2017)

i had a nightmare and woke up crying


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2017)

People.


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

My light bulb burned out again fuuuuuuu....


----------



## Chicha (Jun 15, 2017)

adopting out a villager is such a pain..


----------



## Aquari (Jun 15, 2017)

Its starting to get a bit too hot over here for my plants, I think one of them got a little sunburned. I'll have to start rotating them so they get 1 day of sun and one day of partial shade.


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jun 15, 2017)

My Amazon package didn't get here today


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2017)

I hate it when people comment on every single thing I do.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 16, 2017)

yay psychosis


----------



## N a t (Jun 16, 2017)

I've been interested in this guy recently. Every time I see him at the store, we chat and always have a good ol' time. Not for too long, because he's actually working and I'm a customer. Bottom line though, I gave him my number tonight, and now I'm waiting to see if he'll actually use it. I really want him to. He's single, from what I know, and we have a ton in common. He's also very friendly and cute. I'm dying to get a text or even a call. But idk what he thinks, so I'm prayin', to anyone or anything, that I get a text or something. Or else I can never face him again. I'm very anxious right now.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 16, 2017)

((((((anguish))))))


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

EA/Origins server cause I can't do the event  Glad I got the gnome goods and the 50 star chest though 

Woo javing a way too good beer blast last night, rip.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 16, 2017)

Weird side pain that is in a strange area, that is strange and deep enough to make me nervous about it... it's like above my hip but under my rib and towards the back so near my kidney region so I'm just praying to the turt gods that it's not my kidney that I just pulled some weird muscle.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

My back hurting but probably just some squeezed nerve or stuff... No wonder though. Hope I remember how to reset this thing now eeh man


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 16, 2017)

Summer time is like the worst time to fix your sleeping schedule.

Also map resetting.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

No one doing this Garden Warfare 2 event. Hah must be the first time since I started playing no one is there on this rainbow star thing. Not the biggest fan of the ode but still come on?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

The general state of things.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Well considering their servers literally kicking people that just wants a game.. yeah no wonder no one plays. Good job EA/Origin, good job.

Also tired af.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Well considering their servers literally kicking people that just wants a game.. yeah no wonder no one plays. Good job EA/Origin, good job.
> 
> Also tired af.



EA are such tools.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Psydye said:


> EA are such tools.



Know right, first time I had issues with weekly events though. Glad I got the 50 rainbow star chest though.


----------



## N a t (Jun 16, 2017)

He texted me YAY! But I forgot my phone's notifications were set to silent, so I missed his text by like a whole hour and I feel like THE BIGGEST ASS.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 16, 2017)

I played my first two competitive matches for the season in Overwatch and they went really bad. Now I feel really depressed about it and I have no idea why. It's just a game. I guess I had my hopes set high that it would be better this time around. I hate solo queuing on consoles. No chat to talk, hardly anyone uses voice, and the teams you get are always random.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

RIP Anita Pallenberg :0

Also need to change the battery in my ruby game but ugh the lid is so annoying to try and get off.. gold, silver and crystal were easier..


----------



## mogyay (Jun 16, 2017)

split shifts should be illegal imo. it isn't fair working that many hours in one day, i'm sure there are other people they could have got for the evening shift


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2017)

At the salon today a child kept touching me. I wished his mother would have at least said, "stop touching that strangers lap" or something because I felt awkward as hell and he wouldn't listen to me.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

i keep recommending my friend songs to listen to, and she always says she'll listen to them but she never does ughhghhhhh


----------



## jiny (Jun 17, 2017)

my sleeping schedule is wack i keep going to sleep around 4 or 5 am i miss going to sleep *at the latest* 12 am :-(


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2017)

Now I understand why people hated Festivale. It's because Pav? keeps giving you the same stuff even after filling out his requests. Even I already experienced that frustration in ACNL (I'm trying to get the full Pav? Series).

Still no worse than the Bunny Day thing, where Zipper has too many grand prize tickets, which grants you something worthless.


----------



## N a t (Jun 17, 2017)

This guy I've been talking to seems like he really likes me, but I just told him about my biggest and weirdest secret or hobby or whatever. I'm waiting to see how he handles it. I really like him...


----------



## Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> This guy I've been talking to seems like he really likes me, *but I just told him about my biggest and weirdest secret or hobby or whatever*. I'm waiting to see how he handles it. I really like him...



Is it being a member on TBT?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 17, 2017)

My side is still really bugging me and I got crappy sleep because of the heat. Need to find a more efficient way of keeping the heat out of my room, so I can sleep during the day, might make some tinfoil blockers for my windows or something because it's seriously horrible. =[


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 17, 2017)

Tina said:


> Is it being a member on TBT?



omg this just reminds me, once I went on TBT on mobile and a friend of mine saw it and asked me, "What's that?" and I said, "Oh, it's like, uh................ reddit." and from then on I never told anyone I was a member on TBT



Spoiler: In other news



Last night was such a drag, I went out with some of my buddies bc we got invited to this graduation party which promised us free-flowing drinks and beer pong and shots and stuff. We were all undergrads though wearing casual clothes so like when we got there at 9 pm, everyone was in semi-formal and most attendees were graduating and it was just seriously awkward bc we were all kids compared to them. Long story short we chose not to go in the venue and ended up at a gas station shop eating pop tarts at 11 in the evening. We were all ready to party maaaaaan.
We had a pre-game though so meh at least there was some worth to that night



edit: also lmaoooo I love how people were super frantic about restocks, I literally just read the 6.11.17 Bell Tree Direct a few minutes ago and missed on the latest restock bc I was watching Lego Batman (not that I'm desperately after any collectibles anymore so meh)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 17, 2017)

i miss you so ****ing much

i want to talk to you but i know you dont

maybe i have to let go of the past, and let go of you but i just can't im sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

EA servers I swear to god stop kicking me out whenever I get a game man :^)


----------



## Soigne (Jun 17, 2017)

Someone has my card number and withdrew over half of the money in my account


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)

Soigne said:


> Someone has my card number and withdrew over half of the money in my account



What an a**hole! I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Soigne said:


> Someone has my card number and withdrew over half of the money in my account



wow dude i'm sorry D: hope you can get them back!

also these weird brown stains on my play suit thing go away.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 17, 2017)

I have to call on Monday to see if I can get the money back. I got off the phone with fraud prevention and my card's been permanently disabled & I have to get a new one issued now. I feel sick


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Soigne said:


> I have to call on Monday to see if I can get the money back. I got off the phone with fraud prevention and my card's been permanently disabled & I have to get a new one issued now. I feel sick



Aaa.. yeah I hate when you need people to fix stuff and then it's weekend or holiday, damn it.. Hope it clears up soon! *hugs*


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 17, 2017)

@my brain kill urself u worthless ****o


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 17, 2017)

--


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 17, 2017)

Mom being a hypocrite as usual


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 17, 2017)

Soigne said:


> I have to call on Monday to see if I can get the money back. I got off the phone with fraud prevention and my card's been permanently disabled & I have to get a new one issued now. I feel sick



Aaaa that sounds terrible, I hope you get your money back and catch whoever stole from you. :c

---

Man some people are extremely nice like, what did I ever do to deserve your kindness and gifts??? Like it's so overwhelming that some people can entrust you with prized possessions or a large amount of gifts and I feel so happy but weird too bc idk how to explain how grateful and thankful I am and I just??? /////


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 17, 2017)

Constant nagging in my house daily. Having a hard time finding a part time job. Fear of driving has me avoiding practicing a lot. I'm not doing well responsibly for my age at all. I wish something would change.


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2017)

Our house ac got shot, and now we are all reduced to room ac. This means my brother's will be in it all the time and I won't get to be alone and away from them. One of them never stfu and always starts **** and now I have to deal with him 24/7 all summer long. My summer is going to suck!


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 17, 2017)

As much as I love memes, Owl City's Fireflies is turning into a meme again and I don't really find it funny bc I love Owl City and all their (his?) music a lot, they mean so much emotionally and it just calms me every time I hear Fireflies. Idk kinda meh about Fireflies memes, wish they'd stop making memes about it but if other people find it funny then that's okay too. I'll just ignore the memes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm being up way too early bc hot weather and I can't sleep and I don't need to go for another 3 hours ****


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

Memory lapses.


----------



## Peter (Jun 18, 2017)

Few days of sun and my migraines start to come back. Feel like someone is running over my head with a truck or something


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2017)

it's 9 am and i haven't slept

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's fIne i'll just fall asleep during the day somehow X.X


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

^Likewise!


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> As much as I love memes, Owl City's Fireflies is turning into a meme again and I don't really find it funny bc I love Owl City and all their (his?) music a lot, they mean so much emotionally and it just calms me every time I hear Fireflies. Idk kinda meh about Fireflies memes, wish they'd stop making memes about it but if other people find it funny then that's okay too. I'll just ignore the memes.



same. fireflies and owl city's music in general is very nostalgic for me so it means a lot


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2017)

Nobody wants to buy my toy hammer collectible. Is it because my price (4,500 TBT) is a little too high, or are they specifically not wanting to buy my toy hammer?


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Nobody wants to buy my toy hammer collectible. Is it because my price (4,500 TBT) is a little too high, or are they specifically not wanting to buy my toy hammer?



People just probably aren't interested atm, it's not high in demand as I see it, and 4.5k tbt isn't really an amount just anyone has. You can be a bit more patient, lower the price, trade it off for other collectibles if anyone else is interested, or idk whatever you feel is your best course of action. o:

---

1:30 AM, ugh I'm getting real tired of you, actually I'm tired of myself for thinking there was any way in hell you'd like me with all the effort I'm putting into this. Maybe you're just not a romantic guy, maybe you're really not interested, idk you're too friendly to ever turn me down and I hate how I'm feeling, it's so pathetic. I should just stop trying, you're messing me up and I'm too attached to the thought of you, maybe if I distanced myself you wouldn't notice at all or something and I could continue living knowing I wasted my time trying to sway you


----------



## Bcat (Jun 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Nobody wants to buy my toy hammer collectible. Is it because my price (4,500 TBT) is a little too high, or are they specifically not wanting to buy my toy hammer?



I feel like in the wake of the restock it's just too high a price. Plus there's not a lot of tbt in circulation right now anyways. The more expensive collectibles are more difficult to sell rn. I wouldn't take it personally.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> People just probably aren't interested atm, it's not high in demand as I see it, and 4.5k tbt isn't really an amount just anyone has. You can be a bit more patient, lower the price, trade it off for other collectibles if anyone else is interested, or idk whatever you feel is your best course of action.



I should've done this a long time ago with my other collectibles I get at the TBT Fair, and I'm going to do it with my hammer. Save it for a future investment. Until someone starts asking for my hammer, I'm not going to sell it.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2017)

Mods can't tell what a joke is &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 18, 2017)

i should stop using "uwu" and other variants of it. it reminds me of an ex-friend


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2017)

Noobs...


----------



## Soigne (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm either going to be late for work tomorrow or have to miss the day entirely to deal with bank stuff.  Love my life atm.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 19, 2017)

I slept frustrated with you, then I dreamt about you and I have never felt happier in my life until I ****ing woke up and all the frustration came back hhhhngh get out of my system


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 19, 2017)

-cant remember fb password
-knew password yesterday
-tries to recover it
-the email i used on that fb account is inactive since 2015
-trying to recover email password
-microsoft says not enough info to recover password.
-used alt 2014 email , fake name , fake birthdate , possible fake country , and fake phone nomber when created account.
-cant remember last email i sent , if i ever sended one.
-checks if chrome has my fb account pass saved
-fb account pass cant be saved
-mozilla doesnt has anything saved neither.
-why.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

^Sounds annoying!

Anyways, I wish I had gotten more sleep!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 19, 2017)

I just got a call at work and I tried to say hello like five times and I think it was a butt dial because it was two men yelling about trying to find a wolf spider so they could kill it... wat.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 19, 2017)

I found a job position but it.. was in Canada. Nothing against Canada. I just don't know if I want to live so far from family. I kind of want to stay in the West Coast. I don't also want to restrict myself either. So I'm a little perplexed.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I just got a call at work and I tried to say hello like five times and I think it was a butt dial because it was two men yelling about trying to find a wolf spider so they could kill it... wat.



Why they gotta go kill a wolf spider? That make a me sad!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 19, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Why they gotta go kill a wolf spider? That make a me sad!



I don't even know, but it was just two guys and one's like "that was a wolf spider" and the guy closest to the phone was like "where is it? kill it man!" like just escort it outside instead?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't even know, but it was just two guys and one's like "that was a wolf spider" and the guy closest to the phone was like "where is it? kill it man!" like just escort it outside instead?



Yeah, exactly!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 19, 2017)

Already done with this heat, I need to make some reflectors for my windows I think. AND we already have ants, my boyfriend sprayed around the house like last month and ants already got into the bathroom, I'm guessing they came from under the house because they're coming up from the base of the toilet, so we might caulk around it to stop them from coming in. Evil ants!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Already done with this heat, I need to make some reflectors for my windows I think. AND we already have ants, my boyfriend sprayed around the house like last month and ants already got into the bathroom, I'm guessing they came from under the house because they're coming up from the base of the toilet, so we might caulk around it to stop them from coming in. Evil ants!


******* hate ant problems. Such a nuisance!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2017)

Nox said:


> Our house ac got shot, and now we are all reduced to room ac. This means my brother's will be in it all the time and I won't get to be alone and away from them. One of them never stfu and always starts **** and now I have to deal with him 24/7 all summer long. My summer is going to suck!



How did your house air conditioning system get shot? And why would this happen?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> How did your house air conditioning system get shot? And why would this happen?



Well like our house AC has not been working for years. It has a very, very small leak in it  and we have to put more Freon (or whatever it's called) in it every single year, which costs about $300. We are also reduced to room AC.

But also, I suppose that a AC system could just stop working because it's broken or worn out. Either way, it can be a pain to have a window unit.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 19, 2017)

Why is it so hard to find a part time job, damn. I wish life was like Persona where I could just grab a job anywhere and work whenever I feel like it. A lot of these places sure have a lot of requirements for part time work. I don't even know how to apply anymore. I've been applying online and once in-person.


----------



## N a t (Jun 19, 2017)

Actually it's been bothering me for the past couple of days. The freaking guy I liked told me he liked me, but that he couldn't date me because it was complicated between him and his ex. I have such awful luck with dating. I'm just certain at this point in my shortly lived life that I am destined to be single and alone.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

They say it's better to be safe than sorry but everyone mocks me for trying to be safe!


----------



## Zireael (Jun 19, 2017)

We are playing this game to have fun together not for you to ****ING HACK YOUR WAY THROUGH IT WHILE I SPEND HOURS CATCHING UP. Holy ****ing ****. I already asked you to stop once and you keep going. Omfg.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 19, 2017)

People make fun of me because I bounce when I walk  I've always done that


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 19, 2017)

It's only June and already it's so uncomfortably warm here. Not fun. :U


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

My state of mind.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

Dehydrated af


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2017)

I've been feeling so depressed recently, so I watched a movie I wanted to watch, and all it did was make me more feel more depressed jfc.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

well thanks a lot for yelling at me for one hour and pointing out all my errors i "have" and then trying to friendly.

frankly you can **** off and stop caring, just leave me alone and focus on your own issues.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 20, 2017)

God I hate physics, I don't even understand why I'm so bad at it. Math has been my highest grade since grade school but when I started studying physics I just really sucked at it?? Idk I don't make sense sometimes pfffff


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> God I hate physics, I don't even understand why I'm so bad at it. Math has been my highest grade since grade school but when I started studying physics I just really sucked at it?? Idk I don't make sense sometimes pfffff



I guess you need them for understanding things in both subjects but yeah, I hated both of them. Physics doesn't make sense to me at least (same with like, maths higher than average high school things unless you take science specific classes thing where you need maths)


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 20, 2017)

my life.. i've been on summer break for nearly two months and i've done nothing lol i feel so unproductive and disgusting, and i'm really just in a bad way atm because of it


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm so damn restless.


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2017)

i never sleep

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just want to sleep sleep sounds so good right now


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

xii said:


> i just want to sleep sleep sounds so good right now



sounds like a good idea.

also i should eat something but i'm so not hungry ugh


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 20, 2017)

transmedicalism gudjdhdusjsixihih im Seriously Dead Inside


----------



## Ezamoosh (Jun 20, 2017)

this guy I like _keeps _saying flirtatious things and my heart gets its hopes all up and it's like a tiny black hole in my stomach


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

nothing


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

EA servers. come on i'm doing single player not leaving someone's game grrr


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm trying to remember the name to this one song and it sucks since it's instrumental and I can't just type in "duh duh duuuuuuh duuh duh duh" in Google and hope I find what I'm looking for.

Also, I'm tired but I can't sleep. I didn't sleep at all last night.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 20, 2017)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm trying to remember the name to this one song and it sucks since it's instrumental and I can't just type in "duh duh duuuuuuh duuh duh duh" in Google and hope I find what I'm looking for.
> 
> Also, I'm tired but I can't sleep. I didn't sleep at all last night.



very relatable! since we live close to canada our radio can pick up french radio stations apparently and a song came on that was so good but i couldn't find out what it was called bc french! i even tried googling the radio station to find out if they had a list but i never found it. now i'm disappointed all over again


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> very relatable! since we live close to canada our radio can pick up french radio stations apparently and a song came on that was so good but i couldn't find out what it was called bc french! i even tried googling the radio station to find out if they had a list but i never found it. now i'm disappointed all over again



ugh yeah i hate when you hear good songs like that and you're completely lost afterwards ugh.

guess i could get shazam or stuff but eh i hate when they don't have lists D: or just tell me the song jfc


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 20, 2017)

Trying to sleep in the summer heat is horrible, but like heck if I'm going to sleep without my blankets on! I'll poke out my feet but that's it. :'U


----------



## hestu (Jun 20, 2017)

i am going to be tired forever!!!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm worried for my grandma's poor doggie. She's not feeling well.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 20, 2017)

my tbt stash is dwindling by the minute hhh I need to maybe stop buying art (but everyone selling art is super good and I'm slowly losing my ability to budget)


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2017)

My throat and ears hurt. 
I had a Fever a while ago and I hope it doesn't come back again.


----------



## allainah (Jun 20, 2017)

i keep forgetting about my coffee & now it's cold


----------



## N a t (Jun 20, 2017)

I apparently have another suitor. He seems great so far, and wants to go out sometime, but i have no idea how old he is, and he looks like he could be anywhere from 4 to 10 years older... and my parents are freaking out about it, even though I'm 20 years old now...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 21, 2017)

people invalidating how awful i've been feeling lately


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

Parents.. .I guess my mom is alright and tolerable most of the time but my dad can go to the **** any day and stay there.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 21, 2017)

Good grief get off my back what is your problem??


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2017)

Received an email telling me I've two days less to finish my college course than I thought I did. The day after it ends is the one day next week I could justify skipping summer school. So that means I've even less time to do the overwhelming number of tasks I've left, including four exams (three of which I don't have a date for but this email confirms they will be in the next week). 

I don't have the time for this. Excuse me while I now proceed to waste time by panicking over this.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 21, 2017)

god i never realized how antsy i am i used to be able to go literally days just sitting in my bed or hanging around the house but i wanna get up and do something all the time lately. i really wish i had a summer job i need to do something with myself fml


----------



## BeanScribbles (Jun 21, 2017)

My stomach hurts like heck cuz I ate like 5 pizzas


----------



## jiny (Jun 21, 2017)

my "friends" are making plans to go to a movie tomorrow and i wasn't even informed until yesterday and they're going tomorrow. what friends i have. they even invited a girl that they're known to hate. and not me? like wtf?? i was excluded so many times already and i only found out because of my best friend that doesn't want to go because they didn't invite me. she asked about me on their little group chat and they completely ignored her.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 21, 2017)

Someone in real who has our pastor fooled that she's not faking. But every doctor tells her she's faking. :S Glad i'm not going tonight going be a meet or talk with those who believe her and those who believe the doctor..


----------



## Bcat (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm exhausted, starving, and everything sucks


----------



## Dim (Jun 21, 2017)

Everyday my stomach gets upset and I hate it.


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 21, 2017)

I can't decide wether to level my competitive Pokemon, or play the Ever Oasis demo again.


----------



## Dim (Jun 21, 2017)

My New Leaf is trolling me with this plot reset **** :[


----------



## Dim (Jun 22, 2017)

You two said you'd get me a doctor visit for MONTHS yet you are taking my brother and sister up to the doctor just like that? Even after all the times I've helped you with money? -___-


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

can tomorrow just go **** off, now please. 

the same goes for certain people.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 22, 2017)

I have a health & safety course to do tomorrow, and I cannot be bothered with it at all ._. I just finished exams, I just want to relax...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

Great can this ****ing webpage work for once, I need to book/buy tickets... No?


----------



## tifachu (Jun 22, 2017)

The laptop im borrowing keeps  overheating and then crashing in the middle of working on drawings :/


----------



## Soigne (Jun 22, 2017)

I missed my chance last night ahhshdkjdh


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 22, 2017)

Ugh there's this girl who I'm actually extremely jealous of her bc she's (1) hard-working (2) bubbly (3) got great close friends I wish I could be close to as well (4) super talented at drawing (5) the crush of my crush (6) idk everyone loves her and trusts her with work. Basically she's everything I'm not and I just get so sad and jealous whenever I see her or have my friends mention her bc I keep putting myself way below her, I'm literal trash compared to her and no matter how much I try to stay positive and change myself, I end up crying and it's so hard.


----------



## Flare (Jun 22, 2017)

I want to cut my own ears they hurt bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

FINE DONT WORK **** SITE D:

don't expect me to be nice to you, this dog could run it better than you ****ing idiots.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 22, 2017)

living here is gonna kill me i can't believe i'm here all summer i want to move now


----------



## Bcat (Jun 22, 2017)

angry and steeped in self loathing at my own inability to do anything to change myself


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> living here is gonna kill me i can't believe i'm here all summer i want to move now



i feel ya .-. tbh i'd move to worlds end if i could meow


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 22, 2017)

The mini-game Desert Island Escape is extremely frustrating. I'm at the level where pitfalls are everywhere and unavoidable, and there's no way I can make a shovel in-game in this level.

In fact, it's so hard that I'm ready to contact Nintendo customer support, reporting how difficult the level is.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 22, 2017)

That its hot then its cold.. MAKE UP YOUR MIND WEATHER


----------



## Mayor_Rosabela (Jun 22, 2017)

My mother or lack there of because of her boyfriend and his son. 
There goes my mom.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 22, 2017)

tumblr *stop* torturing me with these cute ships of my fav fighters in ARMS please thanks


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 22, 2017)

The fact that it has up to 38?C in my appartment and I can't do ***** against it.
I have six animals and I lost already once a guinea pig due to the heat some years ago. 
Appartments under the roof are awful..


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 22, 2017)

i just got talked into selling someone 400 clovers for 200 tbt and i'm really mad at myself for being such a doormat


----------



## Dim (Jun 22, 2017)

Been tring to get Kiki to move out of my other town for over 2 hours. Literally everyone pinged to move except for her. I'm about to strangle all of my villagers.


----------



## N a t (Jun 23, 2017)

I've been having such a crappy time with trying to date, and it's depressing me. Also, I start my second job tomorrow, and I'm scared it'll go badly.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 23, 2017)

Tummy is bugging me and I'm feeling really clingy so I got really sad that my boyfriend didn't want to take a shower with me and I feel stupid while at the same time also still feeling sad over it? I'm just a big baby...


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm hungry but don't feel like eating.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 23, 2017)

idk if it is my meds or something else but my hands have started shaking wayyyy more than usual and it is actually becoming a problem bc i drop things and spill drinks And people always comment on my shakiness hlgkgjgbgb


----------



## Bcat (Jun 23, 2017)

I gained 6 pounds since I last weighed and have literally done nothing differently. What the crap???


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm restless.


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2017)

I hate it when people are passive aggressive.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

I was watching Gravity Falls on kisscartoon w/ my friend, but the episodes kept timing out. Wth?!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 23, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I'm worried for my grandma's poor doggie. She's not feeling well.



Poor sweetheart had a fast-growing tumor on her spleen. She's gone.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 23, 2017)

Dumbass drivers who use their phones while driving. I almost died twice on the highway going to and coming home from work.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 23, 2017)

how do i adult

- - - Post Merge - - -

like, how do i ((TAX)) or ((GET A NICE PLACE TO LIVE)) or ((GET A SUSTAINABLE SOURCE OF INCOME)) or even (((((NOT WANT TO DIE)))))


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2017)

I ****ing hate my family. Even after all the times I, not anyone else, helped my parents with money time and time again, I still get treated like crap! I can't even use my own bathroom without getting ****! Every single thing I do they ride my ass like a bunch of cop! Like I live here too you jackasses! >:[


----------



## racatl (Jun 24, 2017)

I've been worrying for quite a while now about what I'm doing with my life? I'm 21 and have no job prospects and no concrete plans for once I graduate university in the spring. I really have no idea what I'm doing.  I just want a job that pays enough for me to live in a cute apartment with my cat and buy the occasional video game.  I get the feeling that this dream is frowned upon since I don't have much ambition but tbh I don't want that much out of my life lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> how do i adult
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> like, how do i ((TAX)) or ((GET A NICE PLACE TO LIVE)) or ((GET A SUSTAINABLE SOURCE OF INCOME)) or even (((((NOT WANT TO DIE)))))



same tbh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 24, 2017)

Awful migraine from not getting enough sleep today, due to the heat. Medicine not helping even, might get an espresso drink in hopes the caffeine will shrink my brain some. And tomorrow, I will have to attempt to take a nap when I get home so I can get up at 2pm to take my mom to get her make-over she's wanted, then after that HOPEFULLY be able to take another nap to get adequate sleep for another super busy workday tomorrow... -_- Also I really hope my check goes through by tomorrow morning so I wont have to worry about over-drafting if the stuff ends up costing more than I was quoted (which I don't foresee cause she quoted a full head of hair and my mom has super short super thin hair) Maybe it will take her so little time she can trim my hair somewhere in there, that'd be really nice as my dead ends are rampant, but I doubt it with all the stuff she's going to be doing to my mom's face as well as her hair, but we'll see.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

family/relative dinner should be a punishable offense, i s2g


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 24, 2017)

haha lol this week is my last therapy session until, like, the 8th of august rip


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

Need to train Elise like a boss for next week mangoooo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 24, 2017)

So freaking tired! Dozing off and I'm already not looking forward to waking up early to take mom to her appointment, but I know for sure she wouldn't want to go alone.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 24, 2017)

found out i have sun poisoning haha ok


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

I wanna watch Merry Christmas, Mr. Lawrence now but mom rented some ****ty relationship thriller kms


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2017)

Left my computer's power cord at a friend's house! Yippee!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Jun 24, 2017)

my dumbass lost a $90 power bank. that was great


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

hurrrrry up dumb trials i wanna use my dank pokaymanz


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2017)

What's bothering me: California put Texas on the list of states they banned state-funded travel to.

For this reason, I am not going back to California, ever. I am permanently boycotting California for this decision. If I have to go to California for anything, I'll pick somwhere else.

I find this very shameful. I was born in California. In fact, it was the best state to live in from the Great Depression to the Reagan Era. Now even Mississippi is a better place, and Mississippi sure hasn't improved.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What's bothering me: California put Texas on the list of states they banned state-funded travel to.
> 
> For this reason, I am not going back to California, ever. I am permanently boycotting California for this decision. If I have to go to California for anything, I'll pick somwhere else.
> 
> I find this very shameful. I was born in California. In fact, it was the best state to live in from the Great Depression to the Reagan Era. Now even Mississippi is a better place, and Mississippi sure hasn't improved.



Kinda not surprised by this honestly...

Also GTS go **** yourself...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Kinda not surprised by this honestly...
> 
> Also GTS go **** yourself...



Are you referring to the system where they ask for legendary Pokemon for ordinary Pokemon or impossible-to-get Pokemon (like a level 5 Charizard)? I find that pretty dumb anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Are you referring to the system where they ask for legendary Pokemon for ordinary Pokemon or impossible-to-get Pokemon (like a level 5 Charizard)? I find that pretty dumb anyway.



yeah and all those people hacking ash/satoshi hat pikachu when they obviously made so you can't trade for them.

yeah I hardly go on GTS nowadays, both for that and nintendo supervising sigh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2017)

Sheila said:


> yeah and all those people hacking ash/satoshi hat pikachu when they obviously made so you can't trade for them.
> 
> yeah I hardly go on GTS nowadays, both for that and nintendo supervising sigh.



Nintendo supervising huh...

Yeah, they are very strict about hackers compared to Sony and Microsoft. But I know that Sony's moderation system is bad too. Bad as in weak. Nintendo is super-strict, like ACC.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Nintendo supervising huh...
> 
> Yeah, they are very strict about hackers compared to Sony and Microsoft. But I know that Sony's moderation system is bad too. Bad as in weak. Nintendo is super-strict, like ACC.



Yup. Basically before you could throw in most stuff there but now they did so you can't even trade for hacks/saves even if they won't mess up your game. I thiiink they did with Wonder Trade too since most crap you get now is breedject fodder. I don't go much online other than trading (I don't do competitive battling for instance).

And that Hat Pikachu I was talking is an ongoing event in Japan where, if you would book tickets to the latest movie there you'd get a code to redeem for a special Pikachu with different regional Ash/Satoshi hats on it depending on when you redeemed the code.

Yeah they are, probably because they are more child/family oriented though.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 24, 2017)

I was watching Titanic earlier and was near the end and right when I began to cry my laptop crashed, ruining the mood. 

I watch sad movies sometimes to cry and relieve stress.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 24, 2017)

acne's back again. bleh


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 24, 2017)

My dog ran away...and my Mom just told the people who found him to keep him...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> My dog ran away...and my Mom just told the people who found him to keep him...



That sucks! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 24, 2017)

Psydye said:


> That sucks! Sorry to hear that.



It's fine. He apparently bit them when they tried clipping his claws, so they brought him home. XD


----------



## Marmoset (Jun 24, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> It's fine. He apparently bit them when they tried clipping his claws, so they brought him home. XD



Glad to hear that you were able to get your dog back! I would be incredibly sad if any of my family's dogs ran away.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 25, 2017)

*do not come to my life 2018. please.*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> *do not come to my life 2018. please.*



What don't you like about 2018?


----------



## kelpy (Jun 25, 2017)

so many things in my head


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 25, 2017)

Horrible day today. Woke up from my nap this morning because me and my mom both thought her hair appointment was today, low and behold it's on Thursday, but somehow we were both super sure it was today? So I tried to go back to sleep which took a long time, and then when I woke up I was really hungry and I didn't want to have to cook so I ordered a pizza, I figured since I didn't have to leave for work until an hour and a half later that it would have gotten there on time... but nope, no pizza by the time I got to work. Then I get to work and the girls say it was really slow boring day, but I come in and there's a million things left undone and I'm just like... mmmk, it's so slow but you had no time to do these things? So I got to come in and play clean up and figure out what all the stuff they left out and undone was. So I'm just already done and I've only been here 1 hour... only 9 more to go. =/


----------



## N a t (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm glad things are getting better for us. We're friends and all. But you left me with so many unanswered questions. The thing that bothers me the most. And yet when I ask these questions, I feel like the *******.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Even though you and everyone else know who's to blame.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2017)

Po Town.. Teletubbies town.. creep gamefreak/nintendo.

also hurry up today is2g...


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 25, 2017)

i dont enjoy being mentally ill lol can someone take mine so i dont have 2 live w them Thsank yuo


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 25, 2017)

I can't freaking sleep rn. My sleeping habits are ****ed since exams ugh ._. &#55357;&#56899;


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 25, 2017)

I think I want more bunny OCs but I've been working on another human OC this whole weekend kjasdlsh


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2017)

What is free time?  I've been doing summer school and college work since 9am. It's now 8pm and I still haven't even gotten through the bare minimum I wanted to today.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2017)

I haven't been able to get a ride to my friend's house.


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jun 25, 2017)

art block


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2017)

that i'm probs not gonna see my bf for weeks now 

also i hate summer breaks and holidays they are the worst


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

My butt itches, but if I scratch it I'll have to wash my hands again. I just washed them ten minutes ago. What to do? What to do?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> My butt itches, but if I scratch it I'll have to wash my hands again. I just washed them ten minutes ago. What to do? What to do?



Get some cream if you have hemorrhoids.. if you have worms get proper meds.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Get some cream if you have hemorrhoids.. if you have worms get proper meds.



Nah. Nothing like that. Just a random itch. XD


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 25, 2017)

I need more art of my animal adopts but I don't know anyone who's willing to draw animals or smth aaa (also I am slowly losing money bc I keep on buying human art aaAAA)

- - - Post Merge - - -

aw shoot I have Francine in my campsite and idk if I should take her, I don't like Chrissy so I'm not going to pair them up in my town if ever


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

"Another question that doesn't relate to you, but rather a problem I'm having. How do I delete a comment I make on a thread? The "Pick one, have two" thread is glitching in that, it won't show me any new posts, and I can't remove my double post and "I got ninja'd" comment which (here comes another glitch) didn't merge into one post."

I posted this on an ask thread and didn't get an answer, but that's not what is bothering me. What's bothering me is the fact I can't participate in a thread, because of a stupid glitch.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 25, 2017)

dad : _i mean , i wouldnt have a problem if you liked boys_
me: *OH GOD YES IM GAY WHY I CANT TELL YOU THIS , YOU ALREADY ASKED ME 2 TIMES AND ASSUMED THIS TIME , YES IM GAYER THAN A RAINBOW , GOD DUMBASS ME STOP HOLDING IT* _nah i like girls_


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> "Another question that doesn't relate to you, but rather a problem I'm having. How do I delete a comment I make on a thread? The "Pick one, have two" thread is glitching in that, it won't show me any new posts, and I can't remove my double post and "I got ninja'd" comment which (here comes another glitch) didn't merge into one post."
> 
> I posted this on an ask thread and didn't get an answer, but that's not what is bothering me. What's bothering me is the fact I can't participate in a thread, because of a stupid glitch.


Yeah I wish they'd actually fix this properly.

Also shoot I forgot 4th of July is in the US soon, well **** might have to wait even more damn it...


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't usually use anime avatars but seeing myself with one makes me feel a little weebish lmao.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2017)

Burning feet. My feet are feeling uncomfortably warm.

Warm feet wouldn't be so bad, but not uncomfortably warm feet.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 26, 2017)

lol why an i like this


----------



## riummi (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm so conflicted! He's so sweet and kind but sometimes I really wonder if maybe he's just interested in me because I give him more attention and am nice to him :T he also keeps calling me cute but due to my low self esteem I just dont believe it and feel that once we hang out, he won't think so anymore. Also I really wanted to avoid getting into a relationship during my freshman year but...god I dont know anymore!
He seems like a great guy honestly but I feel like once I tell him I'm ace/demi he won't like me anymore ripperoni
Why did I have to meet him in the group chat whyyyy


----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2017)

Lack of stuff to do.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 26, 2017)

tonight took forever to go by, and I was really awake and looking forward to actually doing stuff when I got home, but in this last hour all my energy has disappeared and I'm ready for death sleep.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 26, 2017)

the fact that a lot of **** is gonna go down within these next few days


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 26, 2017)

why the hell aren't the mermaid and cabana sets way more expensive than they are?
i mean, each piece is like what, 40 medals? around that much? so that's 2 to 5 tours PER PIECE, and most tours are like 6 to 8 minutes, so that's automatically up to 40 minutes of someone's life spent specifically to get that piece of furniture
not to mention it's random which pieces are available IF they even are??
so like, it takes someone a MINIMUM of like 13-14 days to get every piece if they don't time travel and somehow channel the luck of the ancients and get a different piece in the island shop every day consecutively

approximately 9 HOURS of someone's lifespan goes into getting a full set of mermaid or cabana furniture and yet i see the sets going for like 15 - 20 tbt after all that effort? what the frick?

am i the only person who thinks that's completely absurd??


----------



## N a t (Jun 26, 2017)

Am I making a mistake, letting you back into my life? Am I giving you too much power over me? Please don't make me regret this. I can't handle it all again. I'm honestly too weak for this ****.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 26, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> Am I making a mistake, letting you back into my life? Am I giving you too much power over me? Please don't make me regret this. I can't handle it all again. I'm honestly too weak for this ****.



-sends hugs and positive vibes-


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 26, 2017)

What the hell, I didn't spend my lunch money for 2 days just for LISA: The Painful to lag/hang hhhhhhhggh


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 26, 2017)

should've dormed away this year but yep

~~~

i love it! i love my miserable life! i love this awful summer! i love not having any friends who are willing to do squat with me! I! LOVE!!!! MY LIFE!! HAAAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

Mom buying a new phone and literally forgetting all her passwords and **** so we can't get her stuff on it


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2017)

Bro, why are you being such a ***** all of a sudden? Got off my ass about everything I do. I'm so sick of it!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

Trying to teach mom how to fully close apps and stuff rather than let them run in the background so it doesn't eat battery on her new Samsung/Android phone since she usually complain about her battery not lasting... Shows her how-to but she doesn't care. Well don't come here and whine, then.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 26, 2017)

i never realized how amazing water can make you feel i was drinking so much water the past weeks (about 10 water bottles throughout the day) and i stopped all of a sudden because of forgetfulness and i feel like **** now... its like when i was keeping hydrated all the problems in my life didn't seem so bad but now i feel like its the end of the world


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> i never realized how amazing water can make you feel i was drinking so much water the past weeks (about 10 water bottles throughout the day) and i stopped all of a sudden because of forgetfulness and i feel like **** now... its like when i was keeping hydrated all the problems in my life didn't seem so bad but now i feel like its the end of the world



10 bottles... doesn't sound too healthy


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 26, 2017)

Sheila said:


> 10 bottles... doesn't sound too healthy



maybe theyre tiny bottles .. otherwise i kinda agree idk about medical stuff but it sounds like youd need to use the bathroom a Lot of u drabk like 10 litees of water a day


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> maybe theyre tiny bottles .. otherwise i kinda agree idk about medical stuff but it sounds like youd need to use the bathroom a Lot of u drabk like 10 litees of water a day



Yeah I really hope they are tiny and yeah I jav a tiny bladder so I'd have to run all the time if I did that...


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm extremely hungry and we have plenty of food in the fridge and in the cabinets....but I'm not in the mood for any of it.


----------



## Locket (Jun 26, 2017)

my *white* converse got soda on them

and my 3ds can't read cartridges anymore

i'm ruining everything i touch


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm sick and hungry. I haven't eaten yet today, lol. 

Time: 6:30 pm.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buttlet32 said:


> I'm extremely hungry and we have plenty of food in the fridge and in the cabinets....but I'm not in the mood for any of it.



I FEEL YOU MY MAN


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 26, 2017)

BambieTheMayor said:


> I'm sick and hungry. I haven't eaten yet today, lol.
> 
> Time: 6:30 pm.
> 
> ...



Would you look at that. We're in the same time zone. I felt alone on this website until now. XD


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 26, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> Would you look at that. We're in the same time zone. I felt alone on this website until now. XD


I couldn't even find this time zone when I was setting up my account so everything on this site is an hour ahead of me


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 26, 2017)

BambieTheMayor said:


> I couldn't even find this time zone when I was setting up my account so everything on this site is an hour ahead of me



CST or CDT? I only assumed we're in the same time zone because when you said it was 6:30, it was that same time where I am.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 26, 2017)

I feel like the Basement section of this website died after last night.

It's a little depressing, I'm not going to lie. It was very active all day yesterday, and now it feels like the Hunger Games. Specifically district 12 where at the beginning of the first movie it showed all the droopy faces, and starving peoples.

It's got the same tone as Cidhna Mine (located in Markarth) from Skyrim. 

Am I making any sense?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> I feel like the Basement section of this website died after last night.
> 
> It's a little depressing, I'm not going to lie. It was very active all day yesterday, and now it feels like the Hunger Games. Specifically district 12 where at the beginning of the first movie it showed all the droopy faces, and starving peoples.
> 
> ...



It's still doing fine for me. I actually had fun on that trolling game, even though it got out of hand last night.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 26, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It's still doing fine for me. I actually had fun on that trolling game, even though it got out of hand last night.



Maybe that's why it feels dull. I feel like the mods appearance after it got out of hand sorta scared the progression of that thread from going much further. That was better than the flame wars on Youtube, that 95% of the time are better than the video.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> Maybe that's why it feels dull. I feel like the mods appearance after it got out of hand sorta scared the progression of that thread from going much further. That was better than the flame wars on Youtube, that 95% of the time are better than the video.



I know it seemed that way, but they're not trying to end trolling games on-site. They just want people to stop taking them too seriously, then send attacks to others over it. Sometimes, it takes two users to screw up something.

Not trying to discuss other users' offenses since it's against the rules, but I was trying to clarify what the mods wanted.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 26, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I know it seemed that way, but they're not trying to end trolling games on-site. They just want people to stop taking them too seriously, then send attacks to others over it. Sometimes, it takes two users to screw up something.
> 
> Not trying to discuss other users' offenses since it's against the rules, but I was trying to clarify what the mods wanted.



I understand that completely. Once it got out of hand it became more fun to watch/listen than to actual get involved. Had I not decided to stop posting on that thread, I'd probably feel more guilty than I do now, because I would have then been part of the cause.

And yes, I believe the mods were right to point out what was done wrong and to remind us that it's all fake. If nothing had been said it only would've gotten worse. That being said it could've gone better and the thread hasn't been as active since last night and I believe what happened last night to be the cause. I refuse to get too into discussion for the same reason you do. I  break the rules IRL, but not online.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> I understand that completely. Once it got out of hand it became more fun to watch/listen than to actual get involved. Had I not decided to stop posting on that thread, I'd probably feel more guilty than I do now, because I would have then been part of the cause.
> 
> And yes, I believe the mods were right to point out what was done wrong and to remind us that it's all fake. If nothing had been said it only would've gotten worse. That being said it could've gone better and the thread hasn't been as active since last night and I believe what happened last night to be the cause. I refuse to get too into discussion for the same reason you do. I  break the rules IRL, but not online.



Whether they go on a banning spree or not (which only occurs in rare and unusual cases), it's a good thing that the staff on TBT aren't unjust like the mods on GameFAQs. I knew some user on GameFAQs that got banned specifically for making comments about Lillie's skirt (I'm referring to the Lillie in Sun and Moon), yet some megatrolls there got the pass for extreme behavior because of their high karma (which can be achieved for being a member for so long). The problem is, GameFAQs boards for the more popular games (like Pokemon) are full of people like this, and the moderators won't moderate them. Instead, they punish the victims for being victims. My suggestion, stay away from GameFAQs.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 26, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Whether they go on a banning spree or not (which only occurs in rare and unusual cases), it's a good thing that the staff on TBT aren't unjust like the mods on GameFAQs. I knew some user on GameFAQs that got banned specifically for making comments about Lillie's skirt (I'm referring to the Lillie in Sun and Moon), yet some megatrolls there got the pass for extreme behavior because of their high karma (which can be achieved for being a member for so long). The problem is, GameFAQs boards for the more popular games (like Pokemon) are full of people like this, and the moderators won't moderate them. Instead, they punish the victims for being victims. My suggestion, stay away from GameFAQs.



Duly noted. I normally only use GameFAQs for help with questions I have IF they've already been asked. *I don't even have a skirt*....I typed that unconsciously. I don't even know where that came from. XD I don't have an account on GameFAQs, and don't really plan on making one. Thonky.com does pretty well inproviding guides and many answers for quite a bit of the more popular games as well as a few of the not-so-popular games.


----------



## riummi (Jun 27, 2017)

Hrmm i really hope she doesnt like him in that way or that'll make things awkward!! Yoikes


----------



## milkyi (Jun 27, 2017)

i rlly wish my old computer didn't stop working because i wanna go back on it so bad 

not to mention, i lost my main ac cartridge and i have the file for the game on there so if i could get into it then i can have back my old acnl town. don't feel like making a whole new town just like the other since i spent so much time on it


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 27, 2017)

why the **** did I think playing Lisa: The Painful in the middle of the night was a good idea
It's so unnerving and the mutants?? scary as **** I'm gonna go to bed now


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 27, 2017)

i'm trying really hard to be positive but goddamn it's really hard when like every word out of my mother's mouth is either
-cursing something/someone
-yelling about some tiny thing that pissed her off
-ranting to herself passive aggressively about everything she's not happy with about me as if i'm not right in the next room
-insulting/devaluing/reminding me of how much of a worthless offspring i am

like.. i'm sorry you made me then lol sorry for being the biggest mistake of your life and a hindrance to everyone else's
sorry


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 27, 2017)

okay, okay here's the thing



Spoiler: the thing



what the hell I didn't even offend you?? 

*context*: going to have lunch w/ your bf (who is also an old friend of mine, and asked me out bc he has an internship in the school I'm taking summer classes with and just wants to catch up in his free time)

*you*: what why are you going out why didn't you invite me huh HUH (jokingly)
*me*: you just said you live too far away from my school, and calm down geez I'm not gonna do any shenanigans with him
*you*: okay what the hell... you're offensive
*me*: what
*you*: I'm sorry, you just ruined my mood. I can't believe you're implicating that I'm going out with that guy just bc we do shenanigans or something.
*me*: ??? dude idk where you even got that idea

long story short you dragged your assumptions down with me, made me cancel our lunch, ruined my mood, and made me look like the bad guy just bc you couldn't take a damn joke, are you happy


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 27, 2017)

the arguing as usual.
and any second now she'll come to blame me for all of this because i was being "indecisive" and then say that i need to act like an adult, and that she's tired of it, and whatever else.. can't wait to hear it.
"you never say what you want" yep, i was right. 10/10 accuracy for me!

~

every ****ing year this happens, EVERY ****ing holiday is like this!!! I can't ****ing do it anymore LMFAO. i am really starting to hate my birthday just because everyone has to argue and ruin the 'good spirits' that should be there, lol! i'm so done! i'm not picky just choose to do something tomorrow, wtf do i care!! it's so damn annoying, like holy literal **** dude, i'm so tired of people arguing over having to do something on my birthday. i don't care what we do i just want to have a good TIME, is that so much to ask????


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jun 27, 2017)

what's bothering me?
lost my job, unrequited feelings, and the fact that I can't travel because I lack the funds.


----------



## N a t (Jun 28, 2017)

Why am I even the least bit surprised that you did this? **** you, and **** him too.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm so very tired


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 28, 2017)

im done w being alive lmaooooo


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2017)

Exam on monday .... noooooo


----------



## Bcat (Jun 28, 2017)

I feel like crap and I suck at everything and I don't want to do stuff...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2017)

Impatiently waiting for the parents to come back.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 28, 2017)

Take care of your friend codes, folks. Someone was using mine to impersonate me and scam people (on a different site, not here), and now I'm on a ban list for something I didn't even do, and my friend code is publicly displayed for the world to see.


----------



## Marmoset (Jun 28, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Take care of your friend codes, folks. Someone was using mine to impersonate me and scam people (on a different site, not here), and now I'm on a ban list for something I didn't even do, and my friend code is publicly displayed for the world to see.



This is a pretty big fear of mine. Only yesterday I decided to publicly display my FC after being here and using similar sites for a few years. I'm sorry that this happened to you.

As for what's bothering me, I can't do a split. I know that sounds silly, but I'm very active. I'm a great runner, I can lift my own body weight, and I can do a lot of other flexible maneuvers thanks to vinyasa yoga (bridges, arm stands, hand stands, etc.) but I cannot for the life of me do a split. Even when I was young taking 5+ different dance classes I always had trouble with splits.
 Going to try to remedy this by adding some more hip flexibility moves into my workout. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 29, 2017)

i knew that you were pullin something like that lelelelelelel
it's fine, idc. not like it matters now anyways.


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Extinction is a sad sad fate...


Spoiler










 :[


----------



## Bcat (Jun 29, 2017)

i have no motivation and i can't do anything right...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

Nox said:


> Extinction is a sad sad fate...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Are they permanently discontinued?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2017)

Tired af. Might take a nap...or just go to sleep.


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Are they permanently discontinued?


I sure hope not but at this point I feel they may be. D:


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

My stomach is killing me once again!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2017)

Nox said:


> I sure hope not but at this point I feel they may be. D:



Or maybe not. I felt that the Series 1 amiibo cards for ACHHD would be discontinued due to Series 2 coming out, but they're still on the market. As for Welcome amiibo cards, I think part of the reason why they are becoming scarce is because the Wii U was a terrible system, as it took a huge bite out of Nintendo's profits. They may have not shipped as many Wii U units as the GameCube, but nobody still wanted them because of many reasons. So all future products (like the amiibo cards, Switch units, and Classic Edition consoles) will remain scarce until they rebound. It was kinda like the Great Depression from 1929 to 1941 and how it lead to limits on supply on many goods in America.


----------



## locker (Jun 29, 2017)

Time, I need so much of it but it seems to be going faster and faster by each passing day.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2017)

I stand up for myself, knowing what the **** I'm talking about, and as usual, you see things differently. ******* typical.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 29, 2017)

want2die lol


----------



## tifachu (Jun 29, 2017)

1. my throat has been so sore for the past days and ive vomited 3 times today.

2. I JUST saw a tarantula on animal crossing but it was on one of my side players and i didnt have a net on me ;;;;;;;


----------



## riummi (Jun 29, 2017)

when you get left on read 
thanks


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

My stomach is throbbing so hard right now. It isn't right.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

there's a few colleges in California that i'm interested in but the thought of moving across the entire country sort of terrifies me
I really want to go though because I can't stand the ppl here


----------



## HyperHydreigon (Jun 30, 2017)

Oh geez, what ISNT bothering me right now...


----------



## kelpy (Jun 30, 2017)

sigh i just want to get away


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 30, 2017)

why cant things be as easy irl as they are online


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 30, 2017)

The Fourth makes me depressed because this is the time I lost my cat last year and I'm really torn up about it... I just miss my fangy boy. =[


----------



## Bcat (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't wanna see these freaking idiots today uugggghhhh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 30, 2017)

lol


----------



## forestyne (Jun 30, 2017)

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen will i find shadow of the colossus for less than ?25 ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## riummi (Jul 1, 2017)

when he tells you he's interested in you, asks you out, says he adores you and makes time to talk to you everyday 
like wtf Im not used to someone being this caring and idk how to react


----------



## uyumin (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm having trouble swallowing.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm so done with map resetting, I'm just going to pick the worst map I could find and see if I can make it work.

Also it seems like my phone never recognizes my fingerprint anymore.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 1, 2017)

dAD let me get a short haircut pls, like gender-neutral
but nOOO "maybe just a little trim, i still want you to have long pretty hair" FH'SLDFJ'ASDFJ 
its my hair lmao


----------



## forestyne (Jul 1, 2017)

Spoiler: tmi!!! 'bodily fluids' mentions



why are all the bad things related to hands and feet swelling?? like lmao ok google, how am i meant to know if im dying from kidney failure, bladder rupture or liver failure?????? and why is my pee brown i want 2 die. now im getting upset about pee this is amazing thank you mood swings



- - - Post Merge - - -

AM I DYING OR AM I DYING LOL


----------



## riummi (Jul 1, 2017)

nervous to have the mic on
agh so I turned it on but i have nothing to say :T
oh my god I am never going to do this again I swear god this is so awkward and I cant even bring myself to speak AGH 
update: ok i tried and it went ok ;; i bet he just says compliments on purpose though tbh


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 1, 2017)

I guess I have an irrational towards rich ppl in my school?? Like wow they dress super nice and post online some high-class expensive stuff they want or just bought and have this "We're rich, no you can't sit w us" vibe. Wow I guess I'm just bitter I live in a sad-looking dorm and don't have the means to ask money just anytime I want. They like studying though so I guess that's a plus (but ofc they study in Starbucks daily, like wtf I only got money to go there once every 4 months)


----------



## forestyne (Jul 1, 2017)

just got hitman blood money yesterday. playing on rookie mode and failed the first mission (a TUTORIAL MISSION) already lmao


----------



## riummi (Jul 1, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> I guess I have an irrational towards rich ppl in my school?? Like wow they dress super nice and post online some high-class expensive stuff they want or just bought and have this "We're rich, no you can't sit w us" vibe. Wow I guess I'm just bitter I live in a sad-looking dorm and don't have the means to ask money just anytime I want. They like studying though so I guess that's a plus (but ofc they study in Starbucks daily, like wtf I only got money to go there once every 4 months)



I FEEL except the rich students I know hate studying and are rude ;;


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 1, 2017)

also my head hurts bc of stupid hangover

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> I FEEL except the rich students I know hate studying and are rude ;;



wow that's 10x worse!! :c
The rich kids in my school aren't particularly rude, they're just pretty indifferent to anyone outside their circle lol


----------



## Mao (Jul 1, 2017)

So much to do but so little motivation


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Lol people actually going through friends lists here and deleting you randomly, lol.


----------



## Locket (Jul 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Lol people actually going through friends lists here and deleting you randomly, lol.



i still have my friends from 2014, most of which haven't been active for two years...

1. Cicada season
2. Fireworks at 10pm wake my sister up


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 1, 2017)

cis allies -_-
i want to start Drama w them but theyll just say that heterophobia and cisphobia are real things, that im attacking them whern all theyre trying to do is ~show support for you guys :')~ and that i have to accept them as the transphobes they are (while still claiming theyre not transphobic because they "dont want all trans people to die" lmao) hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhbn im This Close to exploding w anger

anyways i hate a girl i know because she's such a gross ally but if i say anything to her she'll get super defensive and angry and it will affect everyone else in our friend group .......... but i Might vague  about her somewhere she can see it ........., and at least get my frustration off my chest lmao im petty


----------



## milkyi (Jul 1, 2017)

can my sickness go away already pls n thx


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Locket said:


> i still have my friends from 2014, most of which haven't been active for two years...
> 
> 1. Cicada season
> 2. Fireworks at 10pm wake my sister up




yeah same, unless they would be really rude and mean i keep em man no need to remove it just bc inactivity


----------



## Dim (Jul 1, 2017)

Small part of me wants to buy a pink cosmo but mannnn it just seems like a waste of tbt lol


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 1, 2017)

lol hi i just bought 3 pink cosmos :')
i started by buying 2 when i meant to get 1
gave one of those to my friend _even though he only asked for 160 tbt to pay for it_
and then i bought a second one for my other friend
lmao im too nice and then i regret it seconds later


----------



## Bcat (Jul 1, 2017)

I just found out about Stefan Karl. I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 1, 2017)

Finally found the perfect town map but I have oranges as the town fruit. I'm fine with that, it's just that I already have oranges as the native fruit in my main town and I was hoping for something different. Eh, I'm just going to have to settle for this.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 2, 2017)

Receiving death threats from my own mother for being gay.

I must have been such a horrible person in a past life to deserve this.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Receiving death threats from my own mother for being gay.
> 
> I must have been such a horrible person in a past life to deserve this.


Wow....that's messed up!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2017)

holidays and vacation **** just get back to normal ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Receiving death threats from my own mother for being gay.
> 
> I must have been such a horrible person in a past life to deserve this.



..what the ****

she must be seriously messed up.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 2, 2017)

I didn't water my succulents for 2 weeks bc rainy season, don't wanna drown my plants right?
Then, as I was watering them earlier, one was INFESTED WITH ANTS??? For a small plant in a small pot, I'm surprised at the extremely large amount of ants around my plant oh my god
I read some articles about ants in plants (rhymes, lol) and the probable cause is that there are other insects the ants are feeding on etc.. My only problem is that, where the hell are these ants coming from, I literally live on the third floor of the dorm, the ants have come a long way from the ground/ant hill.................

also this rude dormer just shoved all her Tupperware containers in the common ref, she's using like half the space of the common ref lmao extremely rude since there are so many other dormers who use the ref too princess


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 2, 2017)

just want this week to be over already but it's taking forever, can't wait for Friday to get paid and get my computer, maybe that will make this hell week worth it -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2017)

Well **** now I can't order from that tiedyedstore  I guess I can try emailing but since they never reply there chances are slim I guess :^)


----------



## Dim (Jul 2, 2017)

I hate my family. **** them. **** every last one of them!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 2, 2017)

earphones are to hear music , not to put them on the lowest volume possible and hear whos calling me instead of hearing the music.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> earphones are to hear music , not to put them on the lowest volume possible and hear whos calling me instead of hearing the music.



Same. I don't have music on my phone but I can imagine it being annoying. I hate when the volume on my mp3 player freaks out though so you get like 0 volume and have to tune it up again D:


----------



## kelpy (Jul 2, 2017)

why did my friend lie to me?


----------



## Dim (Jul 2, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> earphones are to hear music , not to put them on the lowest volume possible and hear whos calling me instead of hearing the music.


"Errrr mah gawd your music is sooo loud ah can hear it, turn it down!" *continues talking really loud*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2017)

Nox said:


> "Errrr mah gawd your music is sooo loud ah can hear it, turn it down!" *continues talking really loud*



Yeah it's annoying when they crank up techno crap real hard cause yeah they are for listening to yourself not to provide others that way..


----------



## Dim (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah it's annoying when they crank up techno crap real hard cause yeah they are for listening to yourself not to provide others that way..


It just pisses me off how the slightest whisper will get them annoyed. I can't even have it above 25%.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2017)

Nox said:


> It just pisses me off how the slightest whisper will get them annoyed. I can't even have it above 25%.



Well yeah they think they own the world with blasting stuff like that out loud via their own 'phones so yeah :/


----------



## mogyay (Jul 2, 2017)

i have a feeling someone doesn't really like me in work and i want to ask them about it but i don't want to seem like a weirdo but i literally can't think what i would have done and it's really bothering me

- - - Post Merge - - -

quickest update: i text them some really inane question about work and they were being so nice so safe to say i'm a paranoid lil soul


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 2, 2017)

(Detailed post down below. Read at your own risk.)


So, tonight, my dad made pasta with bread. One of my favorite dinner choices. My family and I were all eating at the table, and everything seemed fine. Until, I finished most of my dish, and asked if we (my sister and I) could eat the last knot roll. My mom says to me, "Oh, your sister's skin is so beautiful, while yours is so dull. You need to finish the peppers that you left out". Every. Single. Time. My family, especially my mom, ALWAYS has to tell me that I'm going to get fat one day, that I don't 'work hard enough' to improve my skin health, and all I eat is carbs. Funny, because (now, don't attack me) my skin has no acne surprisingly for my age, and I'm starting to take care of my self a lot better recently. I weigh the least in my family, for my younger sister weighs 20 more pounds than me. Yet, when SHE asks for the bread, my dad's like "Fine" but makes me eat a piece of cheese. I do not usually eat cheese. They literally just told me a few moments ago that I'm going to gain a lot of weight. 
After dinner ends, my mom, my sister, and I clean the kitchen and the dirty dishes. Nothing really interesting here, but my mom makes me go back and forth, adding things like, "Oh, one more thing, clean that". "Oh, one more thing, feed your cat". My mom says, "I would of made you clean this whole kitchen, but you're lucky that I'm helping you, so I don't expect an attitude". She makes us clean the whole kitchen a few times a week while she and my dad dump everything in the sink without washing it. Every. Time. When putting some food away, my mom comments, "What is wrong with you? Can't you think? This dish is too small and all this food can't fit." She's the same person who asked me if I was stupid. Then, like, three seconds later, I witnessed my dog being beaten by a shoe at full strength by my dad AGAIN FOR THE 100th time because he's not fully potty trained and decided to 'go' in my parent's room. 

(I don't know if what I wrote is appropriate on here. I have read Kaia's rules, but the last rule confused me a little. I don't want this thread to be closed because of me.)


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 2, 2017)

lmao 8 fcfs adopts released at different days, says they want everyone to get a chance so they limit it to 2 max per person but litrerally posts the adopts at almost the same time per day. Ugh you post them whenever it's so inconvenient for me to try and win one (1 AM - 4 AM my time, really?). Would have been better if they were spread out on different times. No wonder the same people are winning doubles and such. Unfair.  : /

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also part of this writing club somewhere else and I'm contributing some deep stuff but ofc everyone wants to talk about ~OTPs and sceneries and sad stories~ and no one's paying attention to me. Even uploaded a poem about self-esteem and insecurities but I think it's just pretty much a fanfic/OTP club than a writing club. Disappointing. : ////


----------



## Dim (Jul 2, 2017)

There was thunder/fireworks outside and my brother flipped at me for stomping. Like really? My family is full of hypocrites. They all clearly have anger issues but when I show slight sign of agitation they flip out at me. Even when I am NOT angry I get yelled at!


----------



## kelpy (Jul 2, 2017)

i have no friends  now, should i have stayed in a friendship i was neglected in? would that be better..?


----------



## Thomas. (Jul 3, 2017)

Late nights, signing up for things, when I don't see what's good, I force myself to do certain things just cuz it's a habit, my left eyesocket pulsating, overeating, feeling like the problem to everyone, not writing out even how I feel, waiting, people who think they smart when I post my problems and they think why you saying them here, things I don't understand and lack of communication. That's enough for a while.


----------



## Locket (Jul 3, 2017)

So me and my friend started up YouTube channels. Her channel gained over 400 subs. 

She started posting videos instead of doing stuff with me. Her mom even banned us from her pool just so she could vlog. 

She became lazy, and her mom started editing for her, recording, and telling her what to do. 

Also, I created her channel, and basically started her whole thing, but I don't get any credit. 

She's a good person, but this is seriously out of hand. I'd tell her how I feel, but I can't. I just can't.

I seriously feel like quitting my channel because I'm a pure failure. I can't produce good enough content. 

Basically she makes me feel like I suck at everything and makes me cry without intending to. 



Spoiler:  i need to do this



I SUCK IM JUST A PURE FAILURE AT LIFE I CAN'T MAKE FRIENDS I CAN'T TALK TO PEOPLE

I DOUBT ANYONE THINKS IM PRETTY


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 3, 2017)

totally wanna watch those ****ed up vids but also, don't bc i've been pure all this time

~~~

i just feel violated idk like telling ppl that kinda hurt me physically tbh


----------



## Diancie (Jul 3, 2017)

boredom


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 3, 2017)

Bummed that my boyfriend's work treats him the way they do even though he's their best employee, they just know he'll go anything they ask. It really sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

This event on Garden Warfare 2. Come on no one like those Boss OPS hunt **** where you need to waste bots 

Also can I just get my flippin' shirts?


----------



## Soigne (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm awake so early for my aunt's heart surgery today I'm feelin a lil dazed


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2017)

Booored.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Booored.



Same.. waiting for replies even more making me bored :v


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jul 3, 2017)

anxiety is taking over my life


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

lol hi hit 10k posts i officially have no life


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> lol hi hit 10k posts i officially have no life



*COUGH*

Also answer me dumb support lady


----------



## Bcat (Jul 3, 2017)

Feeling sad over someone who treated me awfully and doesn't deserve my time. But I'm still mourning over the relationship we could have had were they not a total butt.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2017)

People be tryin to bring each other down on this site all the time >_> like come on show a little decency lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 3, 2017)

My pet apples were begging me to buy Super Mario Odyssey for them, even when it's not out yet.

They told me that they want it by July 31st, 2017. The game doesn't even come out until October 27th.


----------



## Dim (Jul 3, 2017)

About to go to the movies, and now my stomach is really upset. WONDERFUL! -_-


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jul 3, 2017)

I thought this was just a temporary issue, but the site has been looking this way for almost a week now.. 
Does anyone else have this problem? I miss seeing the forum in colors T.T


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 3, 2017)

CuteYuYu said:


> I thought this was just a temporary issue, but the site has been looking this way for almost a week now..
> Does anyone else have this problem? I miss seeing the forum in colors T.T



oh ! scroll down to the bottom of the page and theres a little drop-down box for the site display. 




you're gonna want to click on t and click on "Bell Tree", your display is tbt undercover

hope this helps!


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jul 3, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> oh ! scroll down to the bottom of the page and theres a little drop-down box for the site display.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg thanks alot!! It's back to normal now :')


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

Sigh, I guess today is 4th of July but tempted not to order from that tie dyed shop because their crappy customer service, might as well look around more or just get what they have around here. Sucks though most people only do US shipping but sure fine if you don't want customers D: <

Also dang ingrown toenail thing.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2017)

^Yeah, hopefully they change that in the future. You'd think they'd WANT more customers, not less!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

Psydye said:


> ^Yeah, hopefully they change that in the future. You'd think they'd WANT more customers, not less!



Yeah, and apparently it's very hard to ship internationally *rolls eyes* I mean just ask us to pay a bit more (although not ridiculous amounts of course)... All they need to do is to get a good paying/shipping solution and buy the correct cartons, fix papers etc.

Well whatever if they ain't gonna bother neither am I.

Think that shop simply named hippieshop do int'l as long as you specify country codes in some way so eh might try that.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 4, 2017)

Agh this is going to sound so basic but...

This good guy friend that I have hasn't been on snapchat in 2 days and we are about to lose our streak

(I cringed so hard typing this up)


----------



## moorgxn (Jul 4, 2017)

I finally got one of my dream villagers that I've wanted for a while, and his house is right in front of the cafe. Like I can barely see it over his house. Ugh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm still getting over a really bad illness, finally almost there but if I'm not better in 9 hours I can't go watch fireworks tonight T.T

Guess if I have to Ill just go throw some poppers, light up some smoke bombs, and flaunt my lil stars and stripes while riding my bike this evening.


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2017)

Just woke up. Stomache is still upset. What the ****? I didn't eat anything to upset it this much


----------



## Seroja (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm left alone in this office waiting for my husband since 6pm and it's almost 11pm.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 4, 2017)

I hate letting go of what could've been :c it's hard..


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2017)

My state of mind.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

today be over already


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 4, 2017)

Apparently it's rude to express your opinions on this forum. Why do people need to find reasons to belittle you for everything you type?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 4, 2017)

hunger


----------



## riummi (Jul 5, 2017)

starting to hate that game now


----------



## Irelia (Jul 5, 2017)

wishing I didn't spend my money so easily


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2017)

Have the flu. Finally managed to motivate myself for this trip to the zoology museum today and, oh look, I get an email saying I need to edit a ton of paperwork today otherwise I fail. 

Bye bye museum.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

Hulaette said:


> Apparently it's rude to express your opinions on this forum. Why do people need to find reasons to belittle you for everything you type?


Because people thinking it's cool to troll and/or be real edgy... angsty teens in teh house.

also hm time to see if i can get that corocoro issue now


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

Now how the heck do you write like, province/county or country code when shipping to here?  We don't have like the US one bit and I guess the "province" or "country" here could be Stockholm though.


----------



## tae (Jul 5, 2017)

man i can't wait to move to oregon, and start a new life, i'm so sick of being stuck here in this hell hole.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 5, 2017)

comic deadlines and procrastinating


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

People stop sending me VM's if you have a private/friend profile so I can't write you back -_- Or at least send me a Friend req in advance


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> My pet apples were begging me to buy Super Mario Odyssey for them, even when it's not out yet.
> 
> They told me that they want it by July 31st, 2017. The game doesn't even come out until October 27th.



Pre-order it?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 5, 2017)

My friend gave me pikmin 3 but the disc in invalid ;-;


----------



## kelpy (Jul 5, 2017)

my friends suck


----------



## forestyne (Jul 5, 2017)

i havent eaten a proper meal for two days now


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 5, 2017)

Having problems with my partner.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 5, 2017)

legs are sore from running yesterday but i want to go running again tomorrow but my legsssssssssssss


----------



## piske (Jul 5, 2017)

Sort of feel like I am being taken for granted... :<


----------



## tifachu (Jul 5, 2017)

the color saturation on my laptop monitor is ever so slightly lower than normal and idk how to change it rip


----------



## Bcat (Jul 5, 2017)

I miss Disney I wanna go back D:


----------



## piske (Jul 5, 2017)

--


----------



## Soigne (Jul 5, 2017)

my life is being ruined by a boy kdskskld


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2017)

Headache.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Pre-order it?



No, they want the copy at home by July 31st. They don't even care about pre-orders. Good thing Cinnamon (my most well-behaved apple) would wait until October 27th. But the others are being spoiled.


----------



## uyumin (Jul 6, 2017)

Stomach pain.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> No, they want the copy at home by July 31st. They don't even care about pre-orders. Good thing Cinnamon (my most well-behaved apple) would wait until October 27th. But the others are being spoiled.



Make pie out of the others... they seriously can't believe they are getting a game that early.. yikes...

also damn heat and allergies making me all sneezy :/


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 6, 2017)

im scared of depression creeping back up on me :x it being gone is too good to be true


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 6, 2017)

I fixed Pikmin 3 but I used my mynintendo points on swapdoodle so I cant get the DLC ;-;


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 6, 2017)

Some people using "Likes" just so I know they replied. No offence.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

RedTropicalFish said:


> Some people using "Likes" just so I know they replied. No offence.



Well since you can't ping and sub is automatic sometimes it's a good way if they miss your VM. Or in worst/other case PM can do it.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 6, 2017)

I asked you out on a date, and I know I said I don't expect anything from it, but whyyyyyyy do you still need to add salt to wound by saying, "Hey, it's just a friendly date, right?" like aaaAAA I like you and I asked you out romantically bc I'm trying to get a message across but you put me down immediately and there we go, I don't think I'm ever going to have a chance with you b y e


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 7, 2017)

Aaaah I forgot about exam results coming out today!! I am s c a r e d. I legit haven't thought about exams,
 exam results, results in general or anythhiinng related to uni because I didn't want to. What if I've failed? I do not know a t  a l l what I'll do with myself if I have. I mean I think I did okay?? But I don't know anymore?? I kinda started really not caring AGAIN about stuff. Surely I can't have failed anything...but what if I have?? I haven't mentally prepared myself for this!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2017)

Got dark brown hair dye all over my face :^)

Oh well at least my hair looks good...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 7, 2017)

CRISIS AVERTED GUYS.
My results were fine. Like a _a lot_ better than expected. Nothing in the C range, thank god! And I got an A+, sooo I'm pretty pleased ~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 7, 2017)

NO!
This not ok!
I have to watch it because it so bad, but like, why? Who is going to eat that?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 7, 2017)

It bothers me a lot, that my dessert is already gone


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2017)

My life sucks.

No seriously, I'm 18 and my parents still won't let me go to the store on my bike. It's only like 2 minutes away. Oh, and my mom will barely let me ride our bike around the neighborhood.

I'm also lost. I have some people telling me that college will be an awesome experience, and I have some telling me that college won't help me with my social issues. 

Idk I feel like I'm missing something, I need to get my life straightened out but I can't do that when my parents still think they own me.


----------



## allainah (Jul 7, 2017)

the fact i went to bed early, yet still woke up super late


----------



## Zylia (Jul 7, 2017)

I lost one of my fidget spinners...


----------



## Soigne (Jul 7, 2017)

some hussy came in to work and started screaming and causing a scene because her child (yes read: her 23 year old child) didn't get a book he needed for an essay on time like sorry pal he should have ordered it sooner u dumb piece of....


----------



## piske (Jul 7, 2017)

Wish I could turn off my brain for one conscious hour, just so I could stop thinking ;_;


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 7, 2017)

My timezone.

My timezone is opposite from the majority of this community.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2017)

I haven't slept for more than a couple hours in the last 24 hours or so, probably longer.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 8, 2017)

sigh nintendo badge arcade amiright
& my awfully dangerous thoughts lately


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 8, 2017)

They blocked a bunch of shopping sites at my work. T_T


----------



## Locket (Jul 8, 2017)

i like really want to go to school ;-;

it helps me so much


----------



## forestyne (Jul 8, 2017)

*NARS IS NO LONGER CRUELTY FREE*


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 8, 2017)

I have 1 poptart sitting beside me in its package. I'm waiting until In hungry before I eat it but I'm worried it might go stale.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 8, 2017)

Lol i dont want to be here )
also dont tell me you havent planned buying that.


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2017)

He never shuts up. He's always starting stuff. He's always trying to make people miserable. I hate him. I hate him! I HATE HIM!!!!!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 8, 2017)

I didn't got the wood for my guinea pigs cage today. 
I was sooo excited to finish building it T-T


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2017)

So much anxiety. I should be able to relax at home but NOPE!


----------



## Locket (Jul 9, 2017)

so i requested to follow my crush's brother like a month ago

he accepted it like 30 minutes ago

i lowkey thought he was hot, but he's actually not that hot


----------



## Chris (Jul 9, 2017)

Why did that assignment take me three hours. Ugh. Too much to do today.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 9, 2017)

Why can't shipping be instant? I want my computer NOW!


----------



## Soigne (Jul 9, 2017)

i have to go to a funeral for a person i hate with a bunch of people i hate


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Why can't shipping be instant? I want my computer NOW!



I feel you man.. At least mine are on the correct continent lmao.

Also meep meep pretty tired and jav things to do :c eh


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 9, 2017)

I am worried about failing my Art exam and disappointing my parents, which i already manged to do by picking Art as a subject for GCSE


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

Aderyn said:


> I am worried about failing my Art exam and disappointing my parents, which i already manged to do by picking Art as a subject for GCSE



Don't feel to heavy man, you're not obligated in any way to please them or anything.


----------



## piske (Jul 9, 2017)

The universe hates me lol


----------



## Mao (Jul 9, 2017)

I have a speech to present on Tuesday but I haven't even written it yet. oh lord help me


----------



## Soigne (Jul 9, 2017)

god hates me i was driving my moms car and something happened and the left tire just stopped turning and somehow something broke and punctured the oil thing and omfg i'm having anxiety thinking about it i was in the middle of town stuck, couldn't move, oil free flowing out the car for like an hour. never again


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 9, 2017)

there was a bee in my house


----------



## forestyne (Jul 9, 2017)

i cant wait to get a job and get outta here... but at the same time im absolutely dreading it


----------



## Flare (Jul 10, 2017)

I keep remembering crap and it makes me more depressed.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 10, 2017)

wOoOoO death lurks over me :^)


----------



## piske (Jul 10, 2017)

Missing someone a lot... ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2017)

velvete said:


> Missing someone a lot... ;_;



tell me about it ;__;

also tracking wtf....


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 10, 2017)

Being 8,000 miles away from home.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 10, 2017)

little brother was watching Max and Ruby earlier and ffs the freaking theme song is stuck in my head
OF ALL THINGS


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 10, 2017)

I swear...Lucky is flirting with all my female monkey villagers...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2017)

One week? ahaha lmao right that thing is gonna take months lmango


----------



## Chris (Jul 10, 2017)

University is no longer an option for this year. I'm disappointed. Flawless grades, aced every test, all coursework, all lab work - but the reason is unrelated to my capabilities or qualifications.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2017)

Good job using that Dijit coding, it doesn't even work in Firefox you morons


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 10, 2017)

lmao I'm always afraid of speaking up bc most of the time I just get ignored by others, like when I speak I get so overwhelmed with fear sometimes that I just stop mid-sentence and I realize yeah no one was really listening to me. then I just feel extremely irrelevant and bad afterwards and sometimes I cry once I get the chance to be alone
that's why I do my best to react to anyone who speaks up no matter how little they might say, like even just a small nod or chuckle the least from my side, bc I really don't want anyone feeling the same way I feel when no one listens


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm not sure how to feel right now, I want to be happy, but I also kinda want to feel sad and angered too. I feel... just, really lost. 

I don't want to go into detail with what's made me depressed, but basically a lot of crazy bs happened with my friends and most of us sort of split-up. We've been together for quite a while, and I guess, just, out of the blue last night we decided "okay we're done here let's move onto something else" and it's hittin me harder than it probably should. 

I mean, I'm still in contact with all of my friends, so it's not like they're gone forever. We just don't talk in a group anymore. It kind of is depressing, because they were like my second home cause my social life is absolute ****, and now I'm having a hard time adjusting to this whole one-on-one talk because my social anxiety is going through the roof.

Ugh. Where's a TBT psychiatrist when you need one.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2017)

Found out the damn coding error since apparently they ran in on some old flash/java or plugin no longer supported by current firefox so had to get an old version that still supported it sigh -_-


----------



## piske (Jul 10, 2017)

Made a silly fool out of myself... ;_; aaand the universe still hates me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 10, 2017)

velvete said:


> Made a silly fool out of myself... ;_; aaand the universe still hates me.



I don't hate you. Why do you think the world does?


----------



## piske (Jul 10, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don't hate you. Why do you think the world does?



I guess i don't think the universe hates me, I just feel very unlucky in certain aspects of my life...


----------



## Soigne (Jul 10, 2017)

6 of my textbooks next semester  require  online access codes  so i have to spend  $200+ for each textbook  instead of buying used


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2017)

velvete said:


> I guess i don't think the universe hates me, I just feel very unlucky in certain aspects of my life...


I feel like that a lot myself, but there are things I am greatful for and I know things could be much worse than they are now. It may be hard but try and focus on the things you are lucky about


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 10, 2017)

stop trampling on other people's hobbies or likes lmao you're not looking any cooler offending those who genuinely like something 
so long as they're hurting no one mind your own business please, you're not cool, you're just plain rude


----------



## Mandip (Jul 10, 2017)

Everything in existence! (Not really though I just have a headache)


----------



## piske (Jul 10, 2017)

Nox said:


> I feel like that a lot myself, but there are things I am greatful for and I know things could be much worse than they are now. It may be hard but try and focus on the things you are lucky about



Thank you, I will try doing that instead :')


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 10, 2017)

My legs are hurting and I might go take some pain meds for it if it doesn't go away.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 10, 2017)

...okay so I just found out today that 'rejection sensitive dysphoria' is a symptom of adhd and some people with adhd often only have 1 of the trademark behaviors and that.......would explain a lot.


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2017)

idk what's wrong with me but my mind has been so unfocused and disorientated lately that I can hardly do simple tasks. My communication has been far worse than it has ever been and people are mocking me for it, which isn't helping me at all.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 10, 2017)

need to do my summer hw but it's so tedious


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

I had literally just gotten my sleep schedule back on track, but because I was depressed yesterday I slept all day, and I woke up around 9pm. I've been up ever since, and it is now 4am. Can't wait to see how I'm gonna cope with this ****ed up sleep schedule...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

Packages stuck around here somewhere lmao good job mail service.

And mom being a ***** again kms


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 11, 2017)

I have an exam tomorrow and my prof just literally crammed half of the coverage in 2 hours help me I absorbed absolutely nothing and need to cram everything tonight



Spoiler: crush stuff idk



not really negative but like hey I wasn't sure if my crush was glancing at me or it was just coincidental but there was this _one time_ he was so obviously glancing at me (like I was two rows immediately behind him and he just turned around 180 degrees to look at me and nothing else before resting his head on his desk), and to this moment it's been at the back of my head and I can't concentrate on studying when there are butterflies in my stomach whenever I think about it


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

Jesus ****ing christ mom, don't just go on the stand we keep the washed plates and stuff and proceed to take off all the things without looking on how I put it so it could fit.. Of course it will slam to the ground and break if you just take it off violently.. Learn to take criticism and stop being so ego and accuse me of putting it there badly. Do it yourself next time, but no you want me to do it perfectly your way. No.


----------



## Abbaba (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm wasting my summer holiday/life


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

My TV is messin up and I wish I could just smack it and be like WORK DARN YOU!!!

But what can I expect from a TV that's like 26 years old anyways.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

I need to stop watching that pregananant video but it's so fun.. send help


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

Aw hell, it was on channel 2 and my module was set to channel 3. Smdh...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> I need to stop watching that pregananant video but it's so fun.. send help



The starch masks part always kills me xDDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Aw hell, it was on channel 2 and my module was set to channel 3. Smdh...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



same

and that "can u get pregante" that accent.

and how the heck do you get prefnat with 14 children.. dude use some bc


----------



## carp (Jul 11, 2017)

i'm finally not single and shook


----------



## piske (Jul 11, 2017)

Having a really hard time sleeping these days so my schedule is all out of whack. Lying awake all night and then sleeping the day away... ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

mother of god denmark stop javing my packages


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

Once again... my life sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

ripperoni i probably ruined my teams in FE Heroes but whatever that game is just tedious ugh


----------



## riummi (Jul 11, 2017)

I hope I'm not coming across as clingy or annoying by asking to play this game w/ him ;;
ALSO please let me be able to get the classes I need PLEASE I do not want to wake up at 8 am


----------



## Bcat (Jul 11, 2017)

that's ok it's fine... i didn't expect you to respond anyway...


----------



## tifachu (Jul 11, 2017)

mmmmm i just want to draw rn but i get more tbt from selling in game items so its a hard choice


----------



## piske (Jul 11, 2017)

Bcat said:


> that's ok it's fine... i didn't expect you to respond anyway...



I know that feel too well ;_;


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 11, 2017)

There are too many butterflies in my stomach, I literally feel like throwing up

Also water seeped into the back of my phone so the sticker that was on the back is v wet and the ink just spread and the sticker looks stupid now. I'm sad bc I've had that sticker on my phone since like I got my phone and I was super attached to it lol :-(


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

When I eat pepperoni pizza I always pick the pepperoni off, not because I don't like pepperoni but just because I don't like It on pizza.

Well this one blasted pepperoni is being a stubborn mule and won't come off of the pizza without tearing the cheese off with it T.T rip


----------



## Locket (Jul 12, 2017)

why did i get white sheets...

like why


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

Why am I so fat?! 8I


----------



## riummi (Jul 12, 2017)

I'll probably mess this up hahah ;-; wish I could talk to him a bit more


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 12, 2017)

I'll need to start cleaning my animals cages in a bit U-U


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2017)

I cut my right index finger so now everything hurts hhhh... :|

Also why am I so oversensitive to ****ing everything, go die body


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 12, 2017)

lol i wanna die but it's ~selfish~ and ~horrible~ but also like lol i really wanna kms ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 12, 2017)

signature size limit.
Even with a few pixels exceeding, they still warn you for that. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> signature size limit.
> Even with a few pixels exceeding, they still warn you for that. :/



Looking at the altogether size in your spoiler... that definitely looks too big.

Oh well this white chocolate donut was yuck, good to know.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 12, 2017)

Why am I so god damn apathetic towards literally everything?!

I used to be emotional, I used to get excited about getting good results, excited about movies/tv, loved hanging out with people...I used get sad and upset about things etc. But it's like I've suppressed my feelings for so long now that I can't feel any longer. I should be (reasonably) happy because I did pretty okay in my courses, but that literally lasted 10 minutes before returning to numbness. I should be excited to see friends since I have barely seen them over the last semester, but I feel no need whatsoever to hang out with them. There has been a load of _d r a m a_ but they've still managed to keep it together. Although no one seems to be interested in me because I always have to initiate the conversation, idk if I should be bothered by that. Like should I?? Is that how you're supposed to emote?? I just have no response to anything, barely any motivation or emotions apart from the occasional anger and anxiety. It's not like I'm depressed, because I think I'd know if I was that low and I genuinely haven't felt that way for a solid year because the apathy and not caring took over. 

I think deep down I know some possible causes but like why?? I've become too accustomed to this.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 12, 2017)

You're overreacting and really need to calm down. But let me try telling you that...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Why am I so god damn apathetic towards literally everything?!


Same tbh

Like I have been super psyched to open my bank account and finally have my own debit card, but yesterday when I finally went I was just super tired and didn't feel like doing anything even though deep down I was still excited.

Although I'm pretty sure mine is caused by depression.




Ahhh that's a thing that's bothering me. I'm supposed to take medication for depression and *I forget like all the time to take it!!!* So I'm always like a mopy overdramatic dummy and yet I _still_ forget it????? Wth T.T


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 12, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Looking at the altogether size in your spoiler... that definitely looks too big.
> 
> Oh well this white chocolate donut was yuck, good to know.



Well it was supposed to be two spoilers and the signature picture alone. I decided to pile them all up in one spoiler after receiving the warning. :/


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 12, 2017)

Didn't sleep since it's so hot. I don't think I've not sweat at some point in the past 12 hours.


----------



## forestyne (Jul 12, 2017)

i havent eaten in at least an hour im going to dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

(im joking but still i need food plz)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 12, 2017)

forestyne said:


> i havent eaten in at least an hour im going to dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> (im joking but still i need food plz)



Here is your apple, Yuka!
Oh wait.. you are not my Villager asking for apples again >o<


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 12, 2017)

i thought i could forget you. i was determined to forget you and our good times. and i did for a while but it failed in the end.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 12, 2017)

was out of my house for 2 days, forgot my laptop charger. atleast im back now woot


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2017)

My Grandmother is a ****ing nut.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

The spider that was staying still in my room on the ceiling is now gone. ;-;


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2017)

Psydye said:


> The spider that was staying still in my room on the ceiling is now gone. ;-;


Man I hate that!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm taking a summer course and this girl was trying to be helpful and send everyone in the class a review, but she somehow managed to send it as an audio file and I have no idea how the heck she did that but the file crashes every time I try to open it


----------



## allainah (Jul 12, 2017)

users on here who never read the rules! especially in a giveaway.
it just shows how rude & greedy they are, they don't care they just want their free items lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 13, 2017)

_stupid *neck cramps*_


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

my package still stuck in denmark, i guess the mail both here and there missed to actually scan it oh well hope they reply soon...

also where is my japanese fan edition for sun/moon.. better jav some nice goodies ??


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

Mother of god ****ing prank callers. do i really have to get that site to remove all my names and number because someone with "no calling-id" calls and hangs up after 1-2 tones?!

I mean it could be some authority but if they hang up that fast don't even bother.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm so infatuated oh my god
also last day of summer classes tomorrow which means I may never see you again lmao idk how to even make a move, I think I'm just gonna drink it out until I cry


----------



## piske (Jul 13, 2017)

He was still logged into my computer for some reason... bummed me out... ;_;


----------



## Dim (Jul 13, 2017)

My dog's stomach is getting more and more bloated and I'm scared it's going to pop like a balloon. ;_;


----------



## piske (Jul 13, 2017)

Nox said:


> My dog's stomach is getting more and more bloated and I'm scared it's going to pop like a balloon. ;_;



That's not good :< can you take your dog to the vet? D:


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 13, 2017)

i wanna Die lol


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 13, 2017)

I think...... I think I should ask him out for a drink later after dinner time, idk I might not be able to make it to my friends' get-together later bc dad is coming to visit me for dinner so uh....... Shoot I'm so terrible at this ////


----------



## lumenue (Jul 13, 2017)

I introduced my boyfriend to some friends a few days ago and was really hurt by how they treated us.  I kind of expected them to be a little more mature (or at least conversational) and I'm pretty torn up about it.


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jul 13, 2017)

i'm never going to outgrow my anxiety and it's ruining my life i fja lfjrs n


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 13, 2017)

Today just passed by really fast.


----------



## Dim (Jul 13, 2017)

Before the storm came in, our new car's window broke. Our neighbor used a weed wacker and a rock flew and smashed the entire thing. We had the thing for TWO DAYS! What luck!


----------



## Dim (Jul 13, 2017)

velvete said:


> That's not good :< can you take your dog to the vet? D:


We have multiple times and even got her surgery but I think my grandmother is thinking of taking her again.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 13, 2017)

misery, fear of the future


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm so nervous I think I'm gonna throw up and I can't focus on anything


----------



## mogyay (Jul 13, 2017)

such a dumb situation but i fell asleep as soon as i got home from work and i woke at around midnight, i have to shower at night because my sister gets annoyed at how loud the shower is but she was asleep when i woke and now i don't know what to do


----------



## kelpy (Jul 13, 2017)

when u skip ur meds and have an existential crisis lets not do that again


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

SLOW MAIL.

Also I need more dosh..

Also dumb mom not letting me give away some old clothes I never use, like wtf bruh..


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 14, 2017)

I have to memorize every country in the world, do a 5 page essay, read two books, and do a trailer for one for my summer project. I've only started one of those. Also, I'm just trying to grow.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

Why is Hustle even an ability in Pok?mon? Who the heck wants lower accuracy ... like you do enough damage anyway >>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm up at 7am and there really isn't anything to eat here T.T


----------



## piske (Jul 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm up at 7am and there really isn't anything to eat here T.T



Same D':

My lower back is killing me... !


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

this pokedex completion kms


----------



## Squidward (Jul 14, 2017)

I have so much to do this summer...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 14, 2017)

I can't sleep.

Hence why I'm here


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 14, 2017)

It's past midnight, I'm back in my dorm and I smell.
But hey, at least he walked me back to my place. And almost held my hand. And put his face so close to mine while he spoke. It was so surreal.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2017)

I still dont have any food .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

can you please answer... i mean i won't call now but srsly...


----------



## riummi (Jul 14, 2017)

sheesh why am I so bad at convos


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 14, 2017)

The one girl I like lives states away from me and I'm afraid it wouldn't work out. &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## piske (Jul 14, 2017)

Really bored and dealing with it in not great ways... ;_;


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 15, 2017)

i hate this book so much, why do we have to answer these stupid questions about it


----------



## Kokillue (Jul 15, 2017)

god how do i screw up so badly, they probably all think im weird and gross or smth. and i mean, they wouldnt be _wrong_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2017)

Everyone's gone to bed, and I can't sleep so I have no one to talk to. :'(


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2017)

People with private profiles/visitor message tab. I don't want to be rude but can you please stop commenting me randomly or at least add me as a friend before so I can reply? -_-


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 15, 2017)

Haven't had lunch and it's almost dinner, I'm trash


----------



## riummi (Jul 15, 2017)

i hope I get the classes I need ahhhh


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 15, 2017)

The fact, that my boyfriend took holidays exactly in the time I have my red days.
Will be fun to watch them be in the water, etc while I will be suffering in pain, barely being able to move.
What an *************


----------



## milkyi (Jul 15, 2017)

i just want to die aaahhh ;v;-- this sucks so much


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2017)

Left side of face has been in pain for a bit. Had to take some ibuprofen to deal w/ it.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 15, 2017)

i wish everything wasn't so screwed up...


----------



## hestu (Jul 15, 2017)

i've had abdominal pain since january!!!!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 15, 2017)

hillaruhsaur said:


> i've had abdominal pain since january!!!!



i know that feel girl. I know that feel and it sucks. stay strong <3


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 15, 2017)

My bedroom is a complete mess but I'm too busy playing acnl to clean it :/


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2017)

Side of face still hurts.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

I feel like a complete idiot. I just realized that I don't receive any TBT from posting on threads in "The Basement".


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 15, 2017)

_"Oh my! We will clean our classroom this monday the people who go!"
"Oh nice! Dude lets all come this week!"
"Yeah guys! Please come for me because i got suspended!"_
Me: _"excuse me uh no i rather stay in my bed comfy than going to do chores like a maid , besides i wouldn't go there because you didn't went to school for a week for being an idiot , it was actually the probably only reason to don't come to school : that you and your friends didn't went. neither anyone else wants to see you , lmao._


----------



## piske (Jul 15, 2017)

I don't even know anymore tbh ;_;


----------



## riummi (Jul 15, 2017)

bruh my orientation leader better follow me back or im unfollowing him lol 
ALSO darn classes ;; I got a 7:30 am one


----------



## Franny (Jul 16, 2017)

current guy i've had feelings for years has been teasing me and being extra affectionate so i thought i had a chance with him but today hes like "nah im moving in with my gf soon"
haha okay great thanks for playing with my feelings for over two years i appreciate it


----------



## riummi (Jul 16, 2017)

^ that's so messed up wth
ALSO im worried because I'm starting to get annoyed by him hmm (though this happens to me all the time with everyone)
shoot ok im feel really annoyed rn and ugh I need a break


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 16, 2017)

Why is it so impossible to find a cruelty free brand of deodorant that actually works?? I have 4 different kinds right now and none of them work


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 16, 2017)

i'm officially done with you, go **** yourself. 

```

also there's NO ****ing reason for your behavior. bye lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 16, 2017)

I thought yesterday was Saturday so I thought today was my "friday" which is on Sunday, but it's not. WAH!


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 16, 2017)

i'm replacing my digital design class for a driving class only because the person i like is doing it. i checked both our schedules and we have no classes together at all despite him having some same classes, just different blocks of the day. it sucks so much i just want at least to have one class with him second semester so he wouldn't forget about me over next summer. not fair at all i didn't ask for these feelings


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 16, 2017)

*me, as always:* I'm trash n I accept this life lmao
*friends:* ya know, why don't you do something instead of accepting things the way they are
*me, completely new to the idea:* ahahahaha okay I feel this isn't funny anymore even if I said it as a joke and I always feel trash no matter what
*also me:* I feel I need to apologize to everyone okay I'm gonna do that


----------



## riummi (Jul 16, 2017)

ok uhh the longer you take to reply the more I reconsider going out : ))) my anxiety will take over if I don't throw myself into hangouts so it'd be nice if you replied more than just 'oh' D:

*ok I tried to stay cool but it's almost lunch time and I guess we aren't gonna hang out i'm so freaking pissed off like I just wasted my time getting ready and now Im just gonna be at home and be bored the whole freaking day 

oh yay misunderstanding STILL thanks, now im too pissed to want to go out and I'd probably be annoyed by you the whole time now so
and wtf why am I tearing up


----------



## Romaki (Jul 16, 2017)

My birthday is coming up and it's really awkward in a "poor" household, I really don't want my family to buy me anything because it will just end in everyone being tense due to the missing money but for my mom it's more important to keep up appearance to gossiping neighbors that never talk to us directly than to just save up our money and being able to sleep better at night. There's only so much a luxury item can fix for you.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

The fact that I'm having my wisdom teeth pulled out is giving me anxiety. The idea of surgery has always scared me... however, the aftermath is what I'm dreading the most. I'm not up for a bunch of painkillers and feeling constant pain in my mouth. :')


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 16, 2017)

Botari1999 said:


> The fact that I'm having my wisdom teeth pulled out is giving me anxiety. The idea of surgery has always scared me... however, the aftermath is what I'm dreading the most. I'm not up for a bunch of painkillers and feeling constant pain in my mouth. :')



Mine grew in straight, so I can't give you any tips on how to deal with it but I can wish you good luck.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> Mine grew in straight, so I can't give you any tips on how to deal with it but I can wish you good luck.



Lucky haha, I think it was the same case with my dad. Mine haven't poked through the gums yet, but I had x-rays taken months back and they all said that once they pushed through it would cause a bunch of crowding issues which could lead to things such as infections and a bunch of other junk. All 4 will cause trouble too so... yeah. Fun times.


----------



## piske (Jul 16, 2017)

Tfw your ex turned out to be kind of a creepy weirdo and you wonder if that means something is wrong with you for being with them... u.u


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 16, 2017)

I feel like due to recent events I've started making enemies on TBT. I've just come to think this because of some comments on my ask thread. I'd like to hear what any of you think. Am I being...annoying?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> I feel like due to recent events I've started making enemies on TBT. I've just come to think this because of some comments on my ask thread. I'd like to hear what any of you think. Am I being...annoying?



I'm not gonna be outright but I will tell you that the whole openly dating on TBT thing is getting really out of hand


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 16, 2017)

I saw a little comic someone drew that hit me really close to home and made me really sad about how boring and lame my life is... it really made me sad


----------



## Laureline (Jul 17, 2017)

I can't seem to shake this little bit of anxiety.


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2017)

Nausea is the worst.


----------



## Zane (Jul 17, 2017)

velvete said:


> Tfw your ex turned out to be kind of a creepy weirdo and you wonder if that means something is wrong with you for being with them... u.u



Aw no way, the thing about creepy weirdos is a lot of them are really good at acting charming/likeable and keeping their creepy weirdness tucked away. It's no reflection on you, especially if they're not in your life anymore.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 17, 2017)

im tired & my tummy hurts & my bf and i were fighting today & i forgot to draw in cookie the dog in my sig & it's so late rn and i need to sleep & no one is picking up the ac items they ordered from me & i have to make a realistic painting w two faces in it by next month..


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2017)

My is jaw is ******* KILLING me! The ibuprofens aren't helping much either. Might have to go to the hospital.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2017)

nfjkeahnfj vwhen ur friend isnt responding so u think hes dead
& I cut my hand cause im a stupid clown


----------



## JuniperMarie (Jul 17, 2017)

I am STILL debating what to spend a $100 Visa I got for Christmas on. My brothers spent them in a day at Toys R Us :^)) Yeah, indecisive isn't even close and this is a NONPROBLEM


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

Spoiler: bleh



Spent a good weekend with my bf which was awesome because we had been away from each other for 3 weeks almost.. now he's going to his dad's cousin or whatever with his brother.. and there's not much i can do except try and comfort him.. dunno if it worked but. blegh i just feel.. meh rn



also rip wallet but i finally got summer Robin which was very needed .. like heck are there any good blue users at all that are not tome lol


----------



## milkyi (Jul 17, 2017)

ugh, i've been so good for the past 2 months and i thought i was getting better finally. but no, depression decides to rear it's ugly head once more.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

babii said:


> ugh, i've been so good for the past 2 months and i thought i was getting better finally. but no, depression decides to rear it's ugly head once more.



not diagnosed with that.. but along the same line here :/ i mean sure there were some **** but yeah just kms now :|


----------



## Bcat (Jul 17, 2017)

people are so disgusting I just want to cry


----------



## piske (Jul 17, 2017)

Zane said:


> Aw no way, the thing about creepy weirdos is a lot of them are really good at acting charming/likeable and keeping their creepy weirdness tucked away. It's no reflection on you, especially if they're not in your life anymore.



Guh, thank you for saying that ;_; no he def isn't in my life anymore... !


----------



## hestu (Jul 17, 2017)

having a great time at work bc everyone is getting mad at me for policies i have no say in???


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2017)

I rly need a toy hammer and no one will offer me one T.T


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2017)

So I ordered a birthday present for my friend, 2 weeks before her bday and they JUST messaged me a week before her bday that they ran out of stock even though it was in stock when I ordered it! Now it won't get here on time and I'm upset.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 17, 2017)

I might not be able to get a Nintendo Switch for my birthday. I only have $166, and I need $134 more. Most of the stores I go to except for Walmart, have their Nintendo Switch price for up to $299 whereas Walmart has their's as $419.

I heard that Gamestop is going to restock on the Switch, but only in bundles. I'm hoping to get the Switch for $299 on July 21st, but I may lose hope.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I might not be able to get a Nintendo Switch for my birthday. I only have $166, and I need $134 more. Most of the stores I go to except for Walmart, have their Nintendo Switch price for up to $299 whereas Walmart has their's as $419.
> 
> I heard that Gamestop is going to restock on the Switch, but only in bundles. I'm hoping to get the Switch for $299 on July 21st, but I may lose hope.



...what $419 for just a Switch??

Who would even buy it that expensive lmao

also can i just sleep until next week.. or at least sunday


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2017)

oh my god how does he not understand that I CANT MAKE AN APPOINTMENT! I won't have the necessary info to make an account until next week! stop asking me when I'll know when I've told you so many times


----------



## Soigne (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm about to apply to transfer to a different university and my parents are mad at me for some reason. Sorry I don't want to go to a school that's 10 minutes away from home anymore.


----------



## piske (Jul 17, 2017)

Got a reality check. I needed it, but it hurts.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 17, 2017)

That going through a 16 villager cycle is a thing if you want to get a villager that has moved out again, like why so many gdi


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 18, 2017)

I have lost all respect in the Republican Party. They couldn't agree on repealing and replacing Obamacare, now they can't even repeal it without replacement. If you can't repeal Obamacare, then why hold office federally? They say that their only choice is to let it fail. It's not going to fail on its own. If it's not failing, then I'm gonna make it fail by rebelling against it. The Republicans have betrayed all conservatives by not passing an Obamacare repeal bill and betrayed America by letting a socialist policy survive.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have lost all respect in the Republican Party. They couldn't agree on repealing and replacing Obamacare, now they can't even repeal it without replacement. If you can't repeal Obamacare, then why hold office federally? They say that their only choice is to let it fail. It's not going to fail on its own. If it's not failing, then I'm gonna make it fail by rebelling against it. The Republicans have betrayed all conservatives by not passing an Obamacare repeal bill and betrayed America by letting a socialist policy survive.



I completely agree. But to be honest I never really had any respect for political parties. I respect their right to exist but I don't respect their choice to not coexist without tearing each other down.

But yeah I don't understand why they wouldn't just repeal obamacare. Maybe the media is going straight to their heads?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 18, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I completely agree. But to be honest I never really had any respect for political parties. I respect their right to exist but I don't respect their choice to not coexist without tearing each other down.
> 
> But yeah I don't understand why they wouldn't just repeal obamacare. Maybe the media is going straight to their heads?



Just letting you know, based on location, I can only vote for the ones that support repealing Obamacare. Ted Cruz is running for re-election in 2018, and the representative in my district supports repeal without replacement. If there's any Republican to blame for failing to support repeal, it would have to be the ones outside Texas. Those three senators that deflected from the Obamacare repeal don't even come from the South. And we know the Democrats aren't going to agree on it.


----------



## piske (Jul 18, 2017)

I've had a headache every day for the past few days. Whyyy ;_;


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 18, 2017)

My dog decided to literally go in my room and started to pee all over my pants (that were lying on the floor). I was so mad, and had to wash my pants in the bathtub. I didn't even need them..


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 18, 2017)

The fact that this place is a lot more dead than when I was super active on it over a year ago. :') 
Yet I still seem to check TBT constantly


----------



## Soigne (Jul 18, 2017)

These transfer applications are giving me anxiety, particularly because I'm not sure I'm going to have housing since I'm transferring for the spring semester.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 18, 2017)

I've got two teeth, one on each side, growing out of my gums and on the right it doesn't hurt and has been there a while. On the left the tooth is growing in such a way that it's removed a small part of my gums leaving it dangling in the  back left of my mouth. I can feel it when I swallow my spit, and whenever I use my toungue to get food out of my teeth I can feel the small flap of gum.

I can't decide if I should go to the dentist before it starts hurting or self-diagnose myself and find a way to fix the problem. I hate the dentist because no matter how much you brush your teeth they always have something bad to say about them.

"You're not brushing good enough." 
"Brush your teeth in circles you idiot"
"Blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah Teeth."

Every single visit.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 18, 2017)

I just got Julian and I'm plot resetting but he's choosing all the wrong places OTL


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 18, 2017)

That I'm bored and have nobody to talk to


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 18, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> That I'm bored and have nobody to talk to



I don't mind talking to you if you want to.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 18, 2017)

Owen (our beloved shih-tzu) just passed away last night. Oh well.. At least I know he's in a better place now.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don't mind talking to you if you want to.



Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



master.leor said:


> Owen (our beloved shih-tzu) just passed away last night. Oh well.. At least I know he's in a better place now.



I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## kelpy (Jul 19, 2017)

I just lost my best friend, I decided to let go and she basically eliminated my existence not 15 minutes after I said goodbye..
I understand but.. I wanted it to be a more positive thing because it's better for me to not be friends with her anymore.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2017)

Lythelys said:


> I just lost my best friend, I decided to let go and she basically eliminated my existence not 15 minutes after I said goodbye..
> I understand but.. I wanted it to be a more positive thing because it's better for me to not be friends with her anymore.



its okay , last week i lost what i thought it was my best friend for 10 years of my life and its like if i don't exist anymore for her.
neither she exists for me , i know its hard to end a friendship but in the end , i'll know you can get over it c:.
after all , everything has a reason and im sure the reason why your friendship ended was because maybe you weren't feeling good with that person or something else , but now that person is not you friend , it could mean something positive for you if that friendship was affecting you so much. Only destiny will decide if continue your life without her/him or be friends with him/her again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2017)

Bad sunburn

Alola dex completion.. And the Rotom dex showing all the wrong locations, yeah right Crobat is in random grass patches DONT SHOW THAT grr


----------



## Squidward (Jul 19, 2017)

My hair is kinda greasy


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The Republicans have betrayed all conservatives by not passing an Obamacare repeal bill and betrayed America by letting a socialist policy survive.



Socialist policy, what. So you just want something that should be available to everyone without having stupidly expensive insurances or private "pay the most and get the best first" clinics is a good thing. Sure if you have the dolares you can maybe pay and get good care but that's not the majority over there. Sigh.

Well I bet free (or just available cheap to everyone) is only for communist hippies :^)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 19, 2017)

I found out another reason why Obamacare couldn't be repealed. It's because it's popular. That is a horrible thing! It really bothers me that Obamacare is popular when it actually takes away freedom. If they want a national healthcare system like that, wouldn't they mind moving to another country?

No, I'm not trying to troll you guys, not trying to start an argument. I'm just venting about the failing of the Obamacare repeal.


----------



## piske (Jul 19, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also it's  been really freaking hot here. It can be fall now.


----------



## riummi (Jul 19, 2017)

^me too bud ;;

I really want to hang out with him but I'm so nervous and then we end up not making concrete plans. Also, it's hard to actually make a plan since he has work.


----------



## piske (Jul 19, 2017)

Also, I really wish I had a BF. I know that's a stupid thing to be complaining about/mopey about at my age, but I really do. It sucks being single and lonely ;_;


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 19, 2017)

Not sure if I'm being clingy or if she just isn't as quick to respond as I am.

Also, I found a few fleas on my favorite blanket. I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Jul 19, 2017)

my phone broke and literally every store is out of stock of them, and it suckkss 

i have to use my 3DS to listen to music...


----------



## Loriii (Jul 19, 2017)

I've been having a very bad cramps since last night from my left thigh down to my knee (I almost couldn't walk and move) but the pain has greatly subsided now. Thanks to my partner's tlc and her magical massage.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 19, 2017)

that im always making dumb mistakes rip


----------



## riummi (Jul 19, 2017)

I am really craving ube cake, like really badly ;; I probably won't be able to get a whole cake either :'( 
(yes I can eat a whole cake lol)


----------



## hestu (Jul 19, 2017)

My grandparents never invite me camping anymore even though they know i like going too.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 20, 2017)

that ill never become fit as the aztec gods of fitness...

Also how I am always sensitive to injuries....


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 20, 2017)

Adonis-Sun said:


> my phone broke and literally every store is out of stock of them, and it suckkss
> 
> i have to use my 3DS to listen to music...



That is a major bummer


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2017)

why am i so awkward


----------



## Zane (Jul 20, 2017)

I was actually gonna get on here at a normal time for once but I forgot it was wednesday and I had to go to work early adkhgkdj no one sells ac items in the middle of the night, I wanna buy thse sanrio things..

also my whole province is on fire basically. fire season makes summer so, so hard to enjoy


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 20, 2017)

My guinea pigs cage is still not done.. I'm getting annoyed of it U-U


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I found out another reason why Obamacare couldn't be repealed. It's because it's popular. That is a horrible thing! It really bothers me that Obamacare is popular when it actually takes away freedom. If they want a national healthcare system like that, wouldn't they mind moving to another country?
> 
> No, I'm not trying to troll you guys, not trying to start an argument. I'm just venting about the failing of the Obamacare repeal.



Well, it still amuses me some people wants to "choose" whether they can actually have access to some kind of treatment that they can actually afford in some way. I don't think it's some kind of communism to wanting people to have it good, but just my thoughts then. And considering a lot of people actually wants to be some kind of doctor if they can (a lot of them probably rely on scholarships or rich parents that high in education) they should also lower college/education fees in the first place if they need to hire more doctors to take care of things.

I'm not saying people shouldn't be able to get salary for their hard work, but that kind of "welfare" system needs to be rebuilt from the ground. Which probably won't happen in a good while unless everyone actually realizes that freedom is to be healthy and not having to worry about being sick and taking enormous loans for a simple operation.
--

Also man.. stay safe down there. Praying for and thinking of you every day... come back soon love <3 *hugs*


----------



## Squidward (Jul 20, 2017)

Why is my mum so grumpy all the time?!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2017)

Squidward said:


> Why is my mum so grumpy all the time?!



Probably hormones and/ or periods or post-period ages whatever you call that in english I'm too lazy to look up


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 20, 2017)

Being sick on a exam day it's not cool


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2017)

Not looking forward to getting my teeth done.


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2017)

Don't why there's a need to tell how much you've earned but I guess it's like showing off or to impress me? uhh also he really doesn't have to get me a game yike


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2017)

Alola dex: A big middle finger pointing at you right now. Really big one. Stop being so ****ing diverse and the GTS/WT are full of trolls and the Pokedex hardly show exact locations or tell you to SOS so you have to looks everything up ugghh


----------



## piske (Jul 20, 2017)

Zane said:


> I was actually gonna get on here at a normal time for once but I forgot it was wednesday and I had to go to work early adkhgkdj no one sells ac items in the middle of the night, I wanna buy thse sanrio things..
> 
> also my whole province is on fire basically. fire season makes summer so, so hard to enjoy



OMG BE SAFE D:

Headaches... so many headaches... ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> why am i so awkward



Me too... RIP


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 20, 2017)

why does my browser keep telling me a site's not available or unreachable even though the wifi is on and is working...so irritating


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 20, 2017)

My constant pain from recovering from recurring knee dislocations that caused a tear. Will probably need major surgery for this


----------



## Irelia (Jul 20, 2017)

me as i continue to procrastinate and watch my future crumble to pieces


----------



## Locket (Jul 20, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> me as i continue to procrastinate and watch my future crumble to pieces



i can relate


----------



## forestyne (Jul 20, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> me as i continue to procrastinate and watch my future crumble to pieces



painfully relatable

- - - Post Merge - - -

our tv box thing (not the actual tv, but the thing that gives your tv tv things) broke so now we have no tv. i think we also have to pay for a replacement, even though it's older than me.


----------



## riummi (Jul 21, 2017)

really craving that poke bowl i had in Hawaii (and still wanting that ube cake)


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 21, 2017)

pissed because my dad decided it'd be a good idea to blast a video I recorded on the tablet that I deleted earlier (obviously because I didn't like it and didn't want anyone to hear it) throughout the house -.-


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 21, 2017)

stupid _*leg cramps *_


----------



## kelpy (Jul 21, 2017)

dasdhuhverg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 21, 2017)

Someone was murdered near me, I mean it was in another neighborhood but the fact that is was strangers breaking in, masked, into someone house to rob them and kill them really is unnerving. Been extra paranoid outside, my dogs bark at everything like if someone pushing a stroller walks by on our street so every time they've been barking I've been on edge... Every time I walk past the front door I make sure again and again that it is locked, I get paranoid going in the kitchen because we leave the back door open for our animals. Just not a fun state to live in, like I'm already anxiety ridden with all the fires going on. In short I haven't been sleeping well...


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm unable to eat with others. I just can't.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

Hhhhhh found this really pretty Sarah's a la mode doll on amiami but yeah boi can't buy that now D: <


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 21, 2017)

My cat just farted. 
I might die from the smell, ahhhhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

Zaari said:


> My cat just farted.
> I might die from the smell, ahhhhhh



Well, bud I sat down a whole movie with some kittens in my knees.. they farted really good so I know the feels. Dog farts ain't better though haha


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2017)

I feel like I'm going crazy a little bit... BLAHHH.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

Lolol so I got a Splatoon 2 case from CoroCoro.. like literally a case for storing 3ds and switch games rip


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 21, 2017)

my period is coming, I just know it....


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

my friend's mii in tomodachi life said being vegetarian is stylish like stop that


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

SOS chaining to complete Alola dex. kms kms fml

whoever came up with that method.. go die


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

That my phone is being super slow to charge


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 21, 2017)

PIMPLES FML


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Well, bud I sat down a whole movie with some kittens in my knees.. they farted really good so I know the feels. Dog farts ain't better though haha



My dog's farts are like the worst smelling thing ever... 

I'm bummed/still caring/missing someone that totally moved on and doesn't give two craps about me. Yay.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Trying to get my sig to show on posts gah!

- - - Post Merge - - -



YunaMoon said:


> Trying to get my sig to show on posts gah!



Lol oh!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

Yeah dog farts are horrid. Especially my bf's family's dog.. he's so gross lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2017)

why it can be 6pm already

also , tfw you love this artist and her work , but you don't know if she is rude to her fans or just has social anxiety and / or is shy ;_; feels bad man.

_points extra to the user who knows who im talking about_


----------



## Bcat (Jul 21, 2017)

Today just isn't a good day...


----------



## hybristophile6 (Jul 21, 2017)

life is mediocre. can't get a break for ONCE. feel like crawling outta this skin i wallow in to live burrowed beneath my bedsheets rOTting.. lol. try to achieve a "zen" mentality but i wake up exhausted every morning only to have people constantly test my patience. anybody else feel like this?


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Today just isn't a good day...





hybristophile6 said:


> life is mediocre. can't get a break for ONCE. feel like crawling outta this skin i wallow in to live burrowed beneath my bedsheets rOTting.. lol. try to achieve a "zen" mentality but i wake up exhausted every morning only to have people constantly test my patience. anybody else feel like this?



Feel y'all :< I'm sorry you're both struggling as well. Sending <3


----------



## hybristophile6 (Jul 21, 2017)

velvete said:


> Feel y'all :< I'm sorry you're both struggling as well. Sending <3



ty velvete <3 c; i usually don't vent to strangers, especially on the internet so thank you. hope you're alright too


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 21, 2017)

Day four: Sandwiches for dinner for the fourth time in a row. I'm getting sick of it. It'd be nice to have something other than a sandwich tonight.


----------



## twins (Jul 21, 2017)

Lives in US and US barely gives any financial aid to middle-income families. I'm up to my ears in debt for school even with scholarships. I just wish college was cheaper. ://


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 21, 2017)

twins said:


> Lives in US and US barely gives any financial aid to middle-income families. I'm up to my ears in debt for school even with scholarships. I just wish college was cheaper. ://



I got kicked out. So I can't say I know what that's like. Hope your luck turns around.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 21, 2017)

I want to be alone but I can't get out of plans without pissing someone off and I don't know what to do


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

Its been like half a year since i actually was even slightly active on gaiaonline 
and this person in the forum games section who i never had a personal interaction w/ still has me blocked, 
essentially for no reason, 
like wryyyy it just ruuins the forum for me.....
 like when i want to participate in one of the forum games but if they were the last poster in the thread then i cant
bc i cant see their posts and a lot of the games rely on the poster above u,,,,
like,,,,,, im so mad??? why do u hate fun


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 21, 2017)

I spent $20 on a liquid lipstick a while ago and now the same lipstick is on clearance for half the price fffffffFFF-


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2017)

where are you and why arent you home yet.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 21, 2017)

tifachu said:


> Its been like half a year since i actually was even slightly active on gaiaonline
> and this person in the forum games section who i never had a personal interaction w/ still has me blocked,
> essentially for no reason,
> like *wryyyy* it just ruuins the forum for me.....
> ...



Is the text in bold a Jojo's Bizarre Adventure reference?


----------



## riummi (Jul 21, 2017)

I feel like I might not like being around you irl if you're super sociable when we first meet ehhhh but I guess it's good because Im quiet?


----------



## piske (Jul 22, 2017)

Just really, really sad...


----------



## hestu (Jul 22, 2017)

Spoiler



so basically i won this scholarship which is great BUT there's party thing in my honor i guess being thrown by my old coworkers/bosses and they were supposed to email me the info bc i can't physically go so i was supposed to skype them but i haven't gotten any info and there's another "surprise" to it that i dont know about and i'm just getting really anxious about it all? i know it's not a big deal and it's really nice of them to do,  i just hate being the center of attention lol, it's stressing me out.


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

....


----------



## Hanami (Jul 22, 2017)

my brother just broke my makeup mirror and said he's not paying for it. i paid $33 for it wth??


----------



## Zane (Jul 22, 2017)

people who lowball artists bother me soo much.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2017)

My damn tooth.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 22, 2017)

My mom. So she always gets mad when we turn on the AC, so despite my sweating so much I could hardly sleep I left it off, when she got home, at 6pm, it was 90 in our house, which means earlier it was probably even hotter. She yelled at me for not turning it on... Like, so do you want me to turn it on or not? Make up your damn mind.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2017)

Not bothering but what's this JoJo's Bizarre Adventure craze lately?... that **** has been around for like 30 years, at least the original manga and things lol

I mean I'd probs enjoy it but all the rabid fans out there *hides in corner*
--

Also money, gimme some dolares I need that doll.

and patchwork flares and those crochet tops


----------



## namiieco (Jul 22, 2017)

trying to get better at drawing so so fustrating


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 22, 2017)

My 3DS won't stop saving and it's been 3 minutes.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 22, 2017)

Thank you facebook for constantly inventing new ways to remind me i have no life and make me feel inadequate


----------



## piske (Jul 22, 2017)

I have no idea what's happening and yet I'm just going along with it anyway... I'm such a mess... ;_;


----------



## Irelia (Jul 22, 2017)

i ate this weird chinese food I found in the fridge and i think it might have turned

i'm feeling sick aaahhh god noooo


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2017)

WHY IS IT SO HARD TO FIND A FREAKING FLOWER HAIR TIE?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2017)

People who say it's wrong to hit a woman...look, if I'm being assaulted by a woman I'm GOING to retaliate! "Gender" rules need to just die off.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2017)

I wanna order those flower hair ties though because they are very pretty.. I mean it's impossible to find them here so ;;


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

Rain. Leak. Basement flood. So much for relaxing at home.


----------



## twins (Jul 22, 2017)

hillaruhsaur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> so basically i won this scholarship which is great BUT there's party thing in my honor i guess being thrown by my old coworkers/bosses and they were supposed to email me the info bc i can't physically go so i was supposed to skype them but i haven't gotten any info and there's another "surprise" to it that i dont know about and i'm just getting really anxious about it all? i know it's not a big deal and it's really nice of them to do,  i just hate being the center of attention lol, it's stressing me out.



I can totally relate to this. Especially when it's something "good" that is happening to you, its harder to vent to your friends and family about your anxiety about it because you're supposed to be excited or whateva. & Usually I am, but all that build-up makes me so anxious.


----------



## hestu (Jul 22, 2017)

twins said:


> I can totally relate to this. Especially when it's something "good" that is happening to you, its harder to vent to your friends and family about your anxiety about it because you're supposed to be excited or whateva. & Usually I am, but all that build-up makes me so anxious.



yes exactly! like i don't want to seem ungrateful because i'm really glad i got it, i just wish everything was coming together a little better because i'm kind of worrying about something that i shouldn't be i guess haha. ahhh anyway it'l be over after tuesday so hopefully i can chill after that


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 22, 2017)

No matter what I do I can't stay away from memes. I've become an addict. Someone, please break my curse.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 23, 2017)

The kind of people who say:

"You're not a real music lover if you don't like ____"
"You're not a real gamer if you _____"
"If you like ____ humor, you're probably a 13 year old"
etc.


----------



## boring (Jul 23, 2017)

biggest thing bothering me rn - summer's starting + I'm probably gonna spend most of it inside >.>


----------



## uyumin (Jul 23, 2017)

Stress.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm looking forward to it being my weekend but I'm also not because it's my birthday and we're not doing anything and it's going to be really crappy and I'll probably get really depressed.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm looking forward to it being my weekend but I'm also not because it's my birthday and we're not doing anything and it's going to be really crappy and I'll probably get really depressed.



Why don't I jav more dolares so I could come and jav a blast with you  *hugs*
--

Also please let me know... when you can that you are safe :/


----------



## piske (Jul 23, 2017)

I literally never, never, never, never, never, never, never, never ever learn... until I'm just like this steaming pile of garbage with no soul... WHY ;_;


----------



## Bcat (Jul 23, 2017)

Everything sucks. Everybody sucks.


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

More flood warnings...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm getting really bored and impatient with this site. It's very frustrating to me.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 23, 2017)

An user left me a negative feedback for no reason, you can see by my forum posts and trades that I haven't traded in over a year lmao
I guess he wants my collectibles or maybe his friend wants it?? Not really what he's trying to gain from that, maybe he snapped irl idk


----------



## hestu (Jul 24, 2017)

just feel terribly lonely


----------



## nanpan (Jul 24, 2017)

it bothers me I have a hard time making friends, I like to believe I'm likable but no one takes any interest in me, the people who do take interest in me are just guys trying to get in my pants


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

That I woke up so early and cannot get back to sleep


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 24, 2017)

I could've gotten the highest possible grade in physics but guess who decided to screw their third exam :'))
Got second highest possible grade though and that's alright but literally the highest grade was in my reach and I'm just extremely annoyed atm


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 24, 2017)

well i get your point and all but there's holes in your reasoning. we aren't the hacker you had to deal with, but i guess some things are just too scary to get past. sorry for being annoying!


----------



## Locket (Jul 24, 2017)

I am editing this video and I have to do it the hard way

the very hard way


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

my nose being the most sensitive thing ever

and mozilla being really slow..


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

my bed time was hours ago........................


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 24, 2017)

LMFAO
god this is so ugly why are you doing this rn
first subaki now this i'm so

~~~

i have to learn, when will i learn though? probably never. i'll NEVER learn.
and yet you still try to get the 1 up on me. i just wanted to have fun i didn't want to be sitting here at nearly 5 am doing this


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 24, 2017)

I can't sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

blister in a bad place kms


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 24, 2017)

it's finally my friday, but it's going to take forever to pass cause it's super slow in here... just want it to be morning already so i get start my long weekend =[


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> it's finally my friday, but it's going to take forever to pass cause it's super slow in here... just want it to be morning already so i get start my long weekend =[



ughh have fun i'm just tryign to get unbanned on GTS.  little ****s on there dc'ing on me :[


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

I feel tired and burnt out.


----------



## Peter (Jul 24, 2017)

Sat in an emergency dentist, the day before my birthday. Woke up with a swollen, painful jaw and a huge lump on my tooth. 

Hbd to me!!!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Peter said:


> Sat in an emergency dentist, the day before my birthday. Woke up with a swollen, painful jaw and a huge lump on my tooth.
> 
> Hbd to me!!!


I won't be far behind...getting one of my teeth pulled tomorrow I think.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

Peter said:


> Sat in an emergency dentist, the day before my birthday. Woke up with a swollen, painful jaw and a huge lump on my tooth.
> 
> Hbd to me!!!



ughh.. happy birthday indeed.. hope it went well though


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 24, 2017)

Annika said:


> An user left me a negative feedback for no reason, you can see by my forum posts and trades that I haven't traded in over a year lmao
> I guess he wants my collectibles or maybe his friend wants it?? Not really what he's trying to gain from that, maybe he snapped irl idk



Have you tried "Contact the Staff"? You can get that removed by using the Contact the Staff board. Even I didn't think you deserved that negative rating. In fact, I remember that three years ago, that was one of the top offenses when it comes to abuse.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 24, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Have you tried "Contact the Staff"? You can get that removed by using the Contact the Staff board. Even I didn't think you deserved that negative rating. In fact, I remember that three years ago, that was one of the top offenses when it comes to abuse.



lmfao, I asked about 1 year or so ago to get a negative rating removed since it was a unfair one,
in fact I asked several things and the staff *never* answered me. I wrote 3 messages, props to the staff~


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

Zaari said:


> lmfao, I asked about 1 year or so ago to get a negative rating removed since it was a unfair one,
> in fact I asked several things and the staff *never* answered me. I wrote 3 messages, props to the staff~



Yeah or they just leave it sometimes, although then they must have reasons? idk the rating system is a bit messy.

Also ugh why do I jav so much rubbish in my cupboard here. I just wanna throw all the computer game stuff I mean I have them on Steam anyways :/


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 24, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah or they just leave it sometimes, although then they must have reasons? idk the rating system is a bit messy.



Well, it was not only about a bad rating. 
I asked them a couple of times about something, like when I accidentally deleted something I just bought in the shop or so..
like questions that you *can* answer to, so I'm not a big fan of the staff here, to be honest~


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

I can't quite put my finger on it...I just feel really discontent! :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 24, 2017)

Zaari said:


> Well, it was not only about a bad rating.
> I asked them a couple of times about something, like when I accidentally deleted something I just bought in the shop or so..
> like questions that you *can* answer to, so I'm not a big fan of the staff here, to be honest~



I'm not sure if this information is useful, but there are questions the staff will never answer. I learned this from the Information Desk:



> It comes down to what information we want users to know - if it's not really any of their business then we're not going to disclose any information about it. For example, knowing why another user was banned is nobody's business but the user in question and staff, which is why we don't comment on them. As for stuff such as upcoming events, collectibles, and restocks, where's the fun in it if we were to announce every 5 seconds what we were planning on doing for the next 5 months? Essentially we keep tight lipped on stuff that isn't in the interest of users until we are ready to publicly post about it. With the Pokeball, it's just like any other collectible - we've never really said in advance that a certain collectible is coming up (excluding ones in sets like flowers and birthstones, etc), most of the time we just post when they're released (clover, mushroom, party popper, etc), and that's that.
> Basically if you're asking a question that has to do with the inside operations of how the staff work or do things, it's probably going to be ignored.



Also, I believe that collectibles are of little importance. Once you delete a collectible, or if the staff has to confiscate it for any reason, it's gone forever.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

**** YOU, TOOTH! :T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2017)

I just had a brilliant idea to move Monique and Celia into my town, but now I'm antsy cause I have to get Soleil and Coco to move out T.T

Omggg this is gonna be a tedious process...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 24, 2017)

hey themeatly... hey... remember that game... called bendy and the ink machine lol... i was hoping chapter 4 would be coming out by this time.... bc im gonna be in college in a month... and prob wont have time to look at beautiful chapter 4.... at THIS rate? chapter 3... PLEASE I'M DYING I'M BEGGING Y'ALL
ok i know y'all got like 5 people on the team and i love you but i'M DYING


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

**** you relicanth.. and sharpedo.. and cosmoem


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

I keep having pointless panic attacks


----------



## XeroRain (Jul 24, 2017)

Maybe I should say goodbye to everything soon, it'll be a birthday gift to myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

can you please.. let me know you're back or stuff.. i'm not gonna call your dad lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 24, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> I keep having pointless panic attacks



Can you explain what's causing them?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2017)

My mind is full of joy and wonder, but my heart feels so empty...


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 24, 2017)

Medical bills are bothering me lol


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 24, 2017)

I've done something so stupid on the Bell Tree Forums. I don't know if it's reversible. I sold a collectible to someone, only to found out that I actually didn't. I actually sent the collectible to a person who had a very similar username. I try to search up their username when no results are found. I don't even know if that person is active or not.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2017)

I have to do driver's ed first to get my permit and I need 30 hours :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> I have to do driver's ed first to get my permit and I need 30 hours :/



That's strange. In Ohio you can just get a driver's permit but you have to have 50 hours of driving and drivers ed to get a license if you're under 18. I've never heard of needing drivers ed to get a permit.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm terrified. I have another pressure migraine. I hope it won't become another paralysis episode


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

Lightspring said:


> I've done something so stupid on the Bell Tree Forums. I don't know if it's reversible. I sold a collectible to someone, only to found out that I actually didn't. I actually sent the collectible to a person who had a very similar username. I try to search up their username when no results are found. I don't even know if that person is active or not.



Try contact the staff board? 

but yeah i hate that there are a lot of inactive people with similar names, i always have to check twice or thrice so I don't send it to some random 2004 bot lol


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> That's strange. In Ohio you can just get a driver's permit but you have to have 50 hours of driving and drivers ed to get a license if you're under 18. I've never heard of needing drivers ed to get a permit.



Sounds a lot less requirement-heavy where you are; in California you have to finish at least 25 hours of driver's ed before you can even apply for an instruction permit (which lets you to actually start learning how to drive on the road with an instructor). Even then you can't get a provisional permit until you have 50 hours with an adult and 6 hours of professional training. I'm honestly just really tired of today .-.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2017)

Suffered sleep paralysis last night. I'm worried it may happen again...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, right now I'm jamming to various 80s and 90s songs and I CAN'T STOP


----------



## maddieee (Jul 24, 2017)

tired. . . and procrastination is taking over mY LiFe


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm hungry, but the kitchen is so far.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

My almost 4 year old nephew and almost two year old niece are bouncing off the walls and going crazy


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

My older brothers should be coming back tonight. It was nice while it lasted. Sigh.... I miss my Dad but NOT THEM >~>


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 24, 2017)

**** the botha yall then idk what to tell u


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2017)

i miss their voice and it's only been like 2 days lol 
also if you seriously think to talk to me again after so long...bye I'm done. I bet it's because you just want smt from me


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

My friend still isn't online and I'd like to play Terraria w/ him.


----------



## Flare (Jul 24, 2017)

I usually now feel a warm feeling around my body now, idk what's the cause.... the good thing is that it's comfortable but I'm rather concerned, probably gonna speak with my Doctor about it soon.


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Tbh I am actualy a little sick of summer.

The heat...
The rain...
THE BUGS!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Indigestion.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Anxiety


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 24, 2017)

i want to cry


----------



## hestu (Jul 25, 2017)

tomorrow everything will be resolved and that's awesome but right now i'm so incredibly anxious!!!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Friend's online now but is busy playing Saint Row: The Third w/ another friend.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

I hate having a sore throat at 2 in the morining when I can't get water unless I want to wake everyone else in my family up


----------



## tifachu (Jul 25, 2017)

i miss being pretty/trying rlly hard to keep my appearance up-kept i feel so ugly??? i feel like howl when he's havin a meltdown like 'there's no point to living if i can't be beautiful' 

i gained like 15 lbs in just a few months from starting the pill, im scared to use a lot of makeup anymore in fear of irritating my face or eyelids, ive had this skin fungal infection i caught overseas right on my belly the past month and a half, and ughjgfdg i have had a huge pimple on my chin for the past few days, its ifnally starting to go down though...

also its 4 am and my bed tim was like 4 hours ago!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Friend's online now but is busy playing Saint Row: The Third w/ another friend.



good game.. p much completed that one ages ago tho lol

also mozilla is so dumb although it's still the best browser when it comes to browsing so eh :v


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 25, 2017)

Idk if my messages didnt go through or people are just plain ignoring me..... probably the latter -.- this deters me from approaching posts like  looking for friends/rps on forums in the future


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 25, 2017)

My armpits are sweaty and my face is oily and my mouth tastes gross and I want food but I'm too lazy to fix any of that


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

expensive train tickets, not having money

etc

etc


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

The fact I can't play and can only browse the forums because am at work D:


----------



## tifachu (Jul 25, 2017)

when u wake up and ur tummy hurts bc its empty rip


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 25, 2017)

Why are you making me go away all of a sudden, don't you want me anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

expensive **** just lemme go bruh


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 25, 2017)

Why am I so upset over you, why am I so emotionally attached to you, why am I overthinking everything you do, why am I staying up until midnight just to wait for me to hear from you
I'm a coward and a crybaby


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jul 25, 2017)

Drama. Ugh.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 25, 2017)

I wish my mom would quit invalidating my feelings...


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Work drama


----------



## Bcat (Jul 25, 2017)

i don't wanna do my homework i just wanna go to bed


----------



## riummi (Jul 25, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> Why am I so upset over you, why am I so emotionally attached to you, why am I overthinking everything you do, why am I staying up until midnight just to wait for me to hear from you
> I'm a coward and a crybaby



r u me
i swear this is me too


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

Alright, next time I'm going there and you're at home I'm gonna give you a ****ing kick in your balls. You do not treat like us like this unpunished.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2017)

lmao this is not summer break this is "start doing chores at home free" vacation


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

Alright, either I'm just coming by tomorrow and dragging you here or I'm coming over and punch him for real.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

The fact I'm still gonna have to get my tooth pulled(I decided to get fillings instead today).


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 25, 2017)

I really just want to sit around and play video games but I have so much homework to do, I can't :/


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 25, 2017)

I am so frustrated since I have sailing again this year. Don't get me wrong, I love sailing, but the program is all messed up since the main manager quit. I literally got thrown into a race team even though I didn't sign up for it. I am a obstacle sailer, not a racer! Argh it is frustrating ;v;


----------



## Dim (Jul 25, 2017)

Why are people always *******s on Tuesdays?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 25, 2017)

I hate when I see [deleted video] in my liked videos playlist of my favorite videos, especially if it was a video from the past week or so because I end up spending way too much time trying to remember what the video was.


----------



## Kanaa (Jul 26, 2017)

i don't why i feel so depressed over you still?
i knew it wasn't a good idea to catch feelings for you before.
it was too good to be true...

i just want to be alone yet at the same time i'm dying without you.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

whenever i make a gif i save like..... 500 variants of it... uhhjhhhh


----------



## riummi (Jul 26, 2017)

trying not to be passive aggressive but smh sometimes it sounds like you don't wanna talk to me yo just say so!! like maybe i just feel like no one could really understand me and that makes me sad or maybe you just like attention and don't rly appreciate me for me? man idk anymore wtflistening to these songs at night make me feel sad for some reason? about everything i swear what's wrong w me


----------



## Locket (Jul 26, 2017)

netflix has nothing i wanna watch

they don't have tlc
and they don't have kitchen nightmares

but these are what i wanna watch at 2am


----------



## Zane (Jul 26, 2017)

can't think


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Global freaking warming is bothering me.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Didn't get enough sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Didn't get enough sleep.



that too and just some people pissing me off...


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

RINGING IN MY EAR AGAIN


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2017)

one hour to go.. please don't **** this thing up now i prepared early bday stuff to you and everything.


----------



## wow-egg (Jul 26, 2017)

i have a driving lesson in an hour but I can't be bothered today~ ;(


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

People not being bothered by global warming and pollution enough.
Why are we bothered when we're all gonna die anyway- woah! Stop it, Alhsa!

I can't even spell my name -A l e s h a


----------



## gaydani (Jul 26, 2017)

i have to clean my whole house and backyard for a dog
theres this one i want in the shelter but it will probably get adopted soon so
time to clean my whole house and backyard in a day hopefully


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Nothing's bothering me, I'm bothering everyone.


----------



## gaydani (Jul 26, 2017)

also andorra is not part of the european union
this bugs me


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 26, 2017)

I have only 30 minutes for my break


----------



## Locket (Jul 26, 2017)

4 hours and 30 minutes of sleep

it was constant thundering (and i'm not talking light thunder) and then the garbage truck kept driving past my house


----------



## riummi (Jul 26, 2017)

being left of read only makes me more mad :T i think im just gonna leave the convo on mute


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm bored out of my mind.


----------



## Marmoset (Jul 26, 2017)

Life seems to be going too fast for me. I wish I had more time to do things that I love.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 26, 2017)

My anxiety has been so bad this week. I keep waking up in the middle of the night and my heart is racing and I'm sweating like crazy... it usually happens because something that makes me really anxious is happening in my dreams. My dreams are ruining my sleep


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

1. my and my bf's mii aren't dating yet and its been like a week???
maybe we should just pursue an open relationship like how id dreamed of......

2. artist loft brand art supplies suck these paintbrushes have hair falling out of them constantly, there's hair in the gesso uhhh even the cheap budget-priced & poor quality brushes i got from dick blick's are at least BINDED PROPERLY??
also this pre-made canvas was so flimsy and thats why i even was gessoing over it in the first palce :\


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Thoughts.
Just in general.
Inevitable death.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

^Hooray for death!


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2017)

wtf don't just respond with ".-." freaking ugh
is it just me or do you give such boring as responses wth?? can't be me because I give actual text responses vs a dumb sticker reponse like how am I supposed to respond to that HUH wht the heck


----------



## Squidward (Jul 27, 2017)

My hands are really dry right now


----------



## nanpan (Jul 27, 2017)

He never picks up


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Restless and don't know what to do!


----------



## tifachu (Jul 27, 2017)

im stuck in theedinin room bc i was painting inmy underwear and my grandpa and bro r in just te other room and all i have with me rn is a barely functional phone and dirry paint water and my antisocial cat


----------



## Squidward (Jul 27, 2017)

I've been drinking the meds for over 2 months now and nothing is happening... I'm just sick of this!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

I want something good to eat, damn it!


----------



## piske (Jul 27, 2017)

Feeling like a worthless piece of crap. My friend's BF can fly all the way to Japan to make up with her and I can't even get a text back... smh.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 27, 2017)

velvete said:


> Feeling like a worthless piece of crap. My friend's BF can fly all the way to Japan to make up with her and I can't even get a text back... smh.



big hugs!!! ur important! i love seeing ur posts around here if that means anything ;w;


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Feeling burnt out.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

Money issues and mum in hospital,
so kinda on edge.


----------



## Zane (Jul 27, 2017)

Spoiler



Had the dumbest argument ever with my sister & I'm still mad about it wow! To make it short I told her to stop saying a certain slur around me and instead of being like "ok" like a normal human she decided she had to fight me on it, like literally tried to tell me it wasn't even a slur at all (but only after giving me that "omg there's slurs for everything and I say them all equally lol" song n dance). Then she goes "it's not like [says another slur] or something that has ACTUAL hate connotations" like I can't believe you're 32 and still this ignorant oml I didn't even ask her to stop saying it altogether like I wanted to, I just said stop saying it to ME and that's still too much apparently. I was so mad I couldn't go to sleep and now that I'm awake I'm mad again haha I don't even know what to say to her


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't get it. Why do the Texas senators want to pass the bathroom bill, yet US senators don't want to repeal Obamacare? It should've been the other way around.


----------



## riummi (Jul 28, 2017)

sad song makes me sad but they're so catchy I can't stop listening to it
i hate that response sm!!
when the depression hits you : )


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Spoiler



My life has been a tire fire as of late and I just kinda want to escape from all these issues and drama but I can't, because the source is other people and if I dont participate in it as the middle man the whole thing is going to end in a nuclear explosion and I just don't know how much more I can take of this.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 28, 2017)

I've had really bad pain in my jaw all day. I grind my teeth a lot due to stress and anxiousness and sometimes I sleep on my side which cause my jaw to shift in an awkward position, so I thought I might have just pulled a muscle from being so tense. But now I'm beginning to think it's transferred pain from one of the teeth that's been playing up because it's seriously aching so bad. I think it's beginning to give me a massive headache too. If I go to the doctor I'll probably get told it's a dental problem, and if i go to the dentist that more $$$ _ugghhhh_


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2017)

The skinny repeal has failed.

Look, I will stand by America on many issues. But if they want to keep Obamacare or any national healthcare system, then I'm sorry, but I can't stand by. I can't respect America this time.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2017)

*O* / ?O?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

this work agency thing if you have like adhd, autism and stuff.. they have a special department but if you're over 20-something, 23 maybe you need to been on disability money.. so I need to wait half a year unless I can find my own, brilliant. -.-


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> I've had really bad pain in my jaw all day. I grind my teeth a lot due to stress and anxiousness and sometimes I sleep on my side which cause my jaw to shift in an awkward position, so I thought I might have just pulled a muscle from being so tense. But now I'm beginning to think it's transferred pain from one of the teeth that's been playing up because it's seriously aching so bad. I think it's beginning to give me a massive headache too. If I go to the doctor I'll probably get told it's a dental problem, and if i go to the dentist that more $$$ _ugghhhh_


Happened to me recently. I was gonna get my tooth pulled but never did, instead I opted for fillings I may have needed. SO I may still have to get my tooth pulled.  My jaw doesn't hurt as much anymore though, so I'm not sure I should even bother.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

Freaking *******s on the social insurance agency.. did they even read my whole set of papers before they even wanted to decline me the money. There is a reason I am applying, and due to my age I will be able to need it to get help from the Job agency thing where they support people with autism and related stuff.

Hope she calls back although I doubt it.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Freaking *******s on the social insurance agency.. did they even read my whole set of papers before they even wanted to decline me the money. There is a reason I am applying, and due to my age I will be able to need it to get help from the Job agency thing where they support people with autism and related stuff.
> 
> Hope she calls back although I doubt it.


Hope it works out, eventually.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Hope it works out, eventually.



Thanks, and yeah I just have to continue pestering her until she calls back, those people are not really co-operative at all.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The skinny repeal has failed.
> 
> Look, I will stand by America on many issues. But if they want to keep Obamacare or any national healthcare system, then I'm sorry, but I can't stand by. I can't respect America this time.



I found out why John McCain voted against the skinny repeal. He said that he did not want Obamacare to be repealed the same way it was passed - which was without a single vote from the other party. I forgive him, but I'm still not going to stand by our country if socialized medicine is what they actually want.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I found out why John McCain voted against the skinny repeal. He said that he did not want Obamacare to be repealed the same way it was passed - which was without a single vote from the other party. I forgive him, but I'm still not going to stand by our country if socialized medicine is what they actually want.



Welcome to Sweden. ;]

Also those social insurance people can go **** themselves


----------



## alesha (Jul 28, 2017)

yuhhhhhhhhgfdsfctf vxjkdhnjdsb nfjubadvj urwigrhwr42uihuj


I broke one of my keys dong that. UGH!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Welcome to Sweden. ;]
> 
> Also those social insurance people can go **** themselves



Nah, I'm still going to live in America, but if I have to stand in support when they ask for socialized medicine, I'm going against it. Good thing we don't have universal healthcare though.


----------



## piske (Jul 28, 2017)

You'd think your sister would be supportive of you. Yeah, no.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 28, 2017)

me after 5 minutes of studying thinking i actually accomplished something


----------



## Soigne (Jul 28, 2017)

Yesterday was pure agony and today was no better. I've never had days as bad as these where everything that can go wrong has gone wrong.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

I am so upset right now because FINALLY I got Marshal to move in to my town but of course he moves right on top of my perfect cherry tree park. Really? He could of picked ANYWHERE else in my vast town but he picks the one area I had finally finished developing.

Smh.

I already have a hatred brewing for the most popular villager

XD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> me after 5 minutes of studying thinking i actually accomplished something



me , just replace 5 minutes with 10 minutes , c':

atleast school is over so


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 28, 2017)

a game i preordered on amazon was supposed to get here today (release day) but apparently it's not, and i'm not even sure where it is because the tracking is super unhelpful. gotta love amazon.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 29, 2017)

It really sucks feeling useless and realizing you have no friends to talk to about anything. Guess I did this to myself


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 29, 2017)

eek I keep having tiny cringe moments on the forum due to my sleepiness and I mix things up and then I end up asking two people for the same things eeeeeeek


----------



## piske (Jul 29, 2017)

A mosquito bit me. ON THE FACE. Blah.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 29, 2017)

Only getting a maybe one hour nap before coming to work... not going to be a fun night that's for sure.


----------



## piske (Jul 29, 2017)

velvete said:


> A mosquito bit me. ON THE FACE. Blah.



Make that two. WHYYY.


----------



## lumenue (Jul 29, 2017)

I already had a tough day today, but now there's a bat in my house and I can't sleep until it leaves.  Yay me.


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2017)

scared to ask about sunday RIP


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2017)

Ichigo. said:


> a game i preordered on amazon was supposed to get here today (release day) but apparently it's not, and i'm not even sure where it is because the tracking is super unhelpful. gotta love amazon.



yeah that's why i tend to avoid amazon due to the amount of fishy stores and shipping


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2017)

Couldn't sleep a lot the last days. Maybe 5 hours in total from 2 nights..


----------



## Zane (Jul 29, 2017)

my head hurts and i'm almost out of blueberries again


----------



## alesha (Jul 29, 2017)

A day longer is way too long to wait for Rick And Morty.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2017)

running on 2 hours of sleep. this should be interesting...


----------



## Romaki (Jul 29, 2017)

I got a profanity warning on a Minecraft forum for saying that mods shouldn't abuse their power lmao if I did that as a mod back then I would have been fired immediately smh


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 29, 2017)

i have close to 0 friends outside and inside the internet.
.
I wish I had friends who weren't that poor lol. can't do any decent activities when they are always broke. not my fault they don't know how to deal with money and are in debt.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 29, 2017)

i feel numb toward something that should be destroying me right now and i'm conflicted bc on one hand i'm so ****ing thankful i can't feel anything right now besides anger and irritation but also i should be a sobbing mess probably or something like that and it's kinda scary that i'm... okay? i never thought i'd be okay. maybe i have changed a little after all.


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 29, 2017)

I miss hanging out with people.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

im so tired ??


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2017)

This red wine tasting like goat piss, literally. I can usually drink a little if it's not too sour but this was blech.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2017)

Literally 3 weeks from today I will be moved into my college dorm... I'm not ready for this. I'm not ready to share a living-room-sized space with 3 girls I don't even know.

I hear from some people that college is an amazing experience, but then I hear from others that it's terrible and it's nothing to get hyped about. I don't know how to feel about it.

I'm also already anti-social and when I'm depressed it's even worse. I'm afraid to talk to _anybody_ right now because when I don't feel like talking I can get nippy and I don't want to come across as rude to someone I don't even know.

I don't know I'm just really freaking out, which I shouldn't be cause the college I'm going to is only 21 miles away from my house. But these people at the college are telling me I need to stay away from home and not talk to my parents and I think that's bs cause who else am I gonna turn to if I'm upset? I don't know anybody at the university except my future professors.

Idk some people are making me feel like college won't be fun, and I feel like my antisocial personality is gonna make it even worse. I'm gonna be that kid who just wanders around campus all by herself and doesn't want any social interaction. I need to meet people who want me to step out of my comfort zone without literally trying to kill me.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2017)

angry and don't wanna go out


----------



## hybristophile6 (Jul 29, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Literally 3 weeks from today I will be moved into my college dorm... I'm not ready for this. I'm not ready to share a living-room-sized space with 3 girls I don't even know.
> 
> I hear from some people that college is an amazing experience, but then I hear from others that it's terrible and it's nothing to get hyped about. I don't know how to feel about it.
> 
> ...



wtf, why would they tell you to keep away from your parents? that doesn't even sound logical in the slightest? if whatever it is that you're doing in college is really worth the sacrifice, i say go for it. living with these people doesn't mean being buddy-buddy just keep to yourself and do what you do. try to not feel stressed over some stupid conditioning set by other people (like doing the typical college bs of getting wasted and being a bum) - you should be glad you're not like them and surely you'll meet people like you.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't matter, and that's okay


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> This red wine tasting like goat piss, literally. I can usually drink a little if it's not too sour but this was blech.



I've never been huge on wines...however I'll drink' em anyway, because alcohol!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I've never been huge on wines...however I'll drink' em anyway, because alcohol!



They can be good with some meat dishes in moderate amounts but this was just yuck, guess it's the kind of red wine mom likes though sigh.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 29, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I've never been huge on wines...however I'll drink' em anyway, because alcohol!



i have never heard something so relatable


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2017)

Yeah, I prefer ciders or beer, of if I need some stronger for medical use I'll just have a whiskey. I don't get the deal with all those "fine wines" lol


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

uhhh like everythingg? i ogt like 4 hours of sleep last night n im so short fused rn


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 29, 2017)

tifachu said:


> uhhh like everythingg? i ogt like 4 hours of sleep last night n im so short fused rn



I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 29, 2017)

The fact that my older bro has a personal hate for me for loving video games and being lazy. He verbally abuses me EVERY DAY AND I CANT DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT!


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2017)

I've been nervous and it's making me feel BAD (faster heart rate, feeling kind of sick and scared)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> The fact that my older bro has a personal hate for me for loving video games and being lazy. He verbally abuses me EVERY DAY AND I CANT DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT!



Sounds like an arse.


----------



## piske (Jul 29, 2017)

That I let my family's opinions affect me so much... I wish I could just ignore it sometimes...


----------



## Aazia (Jul 29, 2017)

Stayed up till 6 and my friends scared me about the creepy pasta the rake ._.  I finally went to sleep gr.
Then the day before my friend wanted to play acnl on my 3DS and she made me reset my town so she could have her own name and everything.. and I got all my stuff but she was so impatient she didnt even let me cycle my villagers I wanted like Lucky, Ruby, Stitches, Frita, Pietro etc..


----------



## riummi (Jul 30, 2017)

ok so I'm assuming he has work tmrw? but like I feel kinda bad for being relieved lol 
I just hate being nervous so that's probably why :] oh well we have lots of time in the future anyways


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Literally 3 weeks from today I will be moved into my college dorm... I'm not ready for this. I'm not ready to share a living-room-sized space with 3 girls I don't even know.
> 
> I hear from some people that college is an amazing experience, but then I hear from others that it's terrible and it's nothing to get hyped about. I don't know how to feel about it.
> 
> ...



Wow, sounds like trouble. I know how you feel, but I managed to go beyond my comfort zone. And yes, I am pretty shy in general, but college isn't so bad for me. I live in a small town, and my college is pretty close to home. I don't even live on campus.

I'm also used to traveling out of town and over 20 miles and back. My town doesn't have much stuff to do, and I've been more of a traveler than someone who likes staying home all day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 30, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wow, sounds like trouble. I know how you feel, but I managed to go beyond my comfort zone. And yes, I am pretty shy in general, but college isn't so bad for me. I live in a small town, and my college is pretty close to home. I don't even live on campus.
> 
> I'm also used to traveling out of town and over 20 miles and back. My town doesn't have much stuff to do, and I've been more of a traveler than someone who likes staying home all day.



Oh I like to travel. I actually don't like the city I live in th, I wish I lived in the city where my college is (it's actually where I was born).

See I'm not worried about my classes or anything, just the socializing part. I only spend about 15% of my day socializing, the rest is spent in the solitude of my mind. Who knows, maybe bring in college will help me be more social. Idk.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2017)

Oh wow that red wine was like 14,5% so obviously intended for those expensive red meats, not those cheap beefs we had last night. Lmao still too much goat piss for my taste.

also hurry up damn clock


----------



## Sweet813 (Jul 30, 2017)

I just had surgery to remove my appendix and now my stomach hurts where they cut into me. Also, I can't go volunteer like I would normally because again, there are holes in my belly.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 30, 2017)

i've been really depressed recently and it hasn't been going away for longer than a few hours. i can feel "happy" for at max, 2 hours, then i sink right back into it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2017)

Because of how late I was born (throughout history), I missed most of the 20th century.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 30, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Because of how late I was born (throughout history), I missed most of the 20th century.



yes but think of all the fantastic technological advances and historical events you'll be able to say you've witnessed that haven't even happened yet!


----------



## forestyne (Jul 30, 2017)

i watched the last episode of orphan black and aAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2017)

just be yourself gdmi!! stop worrying about whether or not I'll like you if you do this style or action okay ;;


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

I 
Despise
_*Neck
Cramps*_


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

i made art the other day bc my friend said he would pay for it, and he hasnt lol 

like i didnt spend 4 hours drawing HIS gf until 5 in the morning for the fun of it nor bc i wanted to make her smile?? 
the reason i drew it at all was bc he offered to pay,  like im sorry if i sound petty/greedy, but i trusted him to pay;  he have a job & i don',t, i can barely pay my friends back rn.. anyways people who dont pay anything 4 art suck. like dou forget to pay the cashier when ur a t a shop? ummmmmmmmmmm no!!! lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2017)

So don't wanna call the money again but I guess I need to before I send in the appeal kms.

Also RIP Jeanne Moreau.


----------



## Zane (Jul 31, 2017)

I want the ash hat pikachu arg I hope NA gets a distribution for it ;/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2017)

Zane said:


> I want the ash hat pikachu arg I hope NA gets a distribution for it ;/



tfw you have a japanese 3ds but you don't live in japan so you couldn't get those promo regional hats lol


----------



## Zane (Jul 31, 2017)

Sheila said:


> tfw you have a japanese 3ds but you don't live in japan so you couldn't get those promo regional hats lol



rest in pepperoni

- - - Post Merge - - -

sucks that event pkmn can't be traded on GTS either >/


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 31, 2017)

My two small dogs just fought over food that my niece dropped. This never happened before. They are both fine but I am freaking out. They have never been so aggressive to each other. We broke it up really fast. 

Ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2017)

Zane said:


> rest in pepperoni
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sucks that event pkmn can't be traded on GTS either >/



nope and if someone makes a hack of them they want male pokemon that only has neutral genders smh

that lusamine and lillie hacks ass person if you've seen her on GTS.. just search for pikachu tho lol


----------



## piske (Jul 31, 2017)

I knew we wouldn't see each other, but I didn't know that I couldn't talk to you at all...


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2017)

Headache.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Headache.



Same but occasional bc pill side effect so I'm used to living with that.

Also I better get to talk to that social insurance lady this week ugh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2017)

It's only 1:40pm but I've been up for 17 hours so I'm pretty tired... tryin to find the motivation to work in my commissions and not fall asleep...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

I need a new 3ds game man.. Better go around Japanese eShop.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh and yeah that social insurance lady, got hold of the lady instead of my regular one but eh doesn't matter because apparently they needed extra paper before the 17th and I need to see a doctor where I did the investigation ffff.


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

my mum wants me to get a phone (never had one) and yet i find a good good phone that will last me years and she is now like hmmmm,, mayb not 2 expensiv!!! "maybe if u ge t a job" ha no i dont want a goddamn phone ur the one with control issues over where i go/what i do hunty


----------



## tifachu (Aug 1, 2017)

i think im doomed to go to bed late yet still wake early


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

get your priorities straight... i guess we can't hang out if your dad is home for reason but i highly doubt you sit and search jobs 24/7??


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

I SHOULD get clothes, but....I also really, REALLY want an external hard drive. Decisions, decisions..


----------



## tifachu (Aug 1, 2017)

my little brother is addicted to memes, please help he is only 13 years old and in middle school and whenever he is out with us he is on his phone scrolling through memes non-stop and even when we are at the dining table together eating food he is looking at memes as he eats omg


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2017)

I keep thinking about my dad (who is controlling as hell, emotionally abusive/manipulative, just a bad person etc) and keep on thinking 'damn I miss him i wish I could get back in contact why don't I text him or somethin' and I'm just sat there like why the hell would I do that to myself- what??? Why does my brain do this??? Idk man it confuses me because sometimes I get really upset because I don't see him + I feel like _I'm_ the reason we don't got a good relationship but then I have to remind myself that he's just the worst kind of person? It just gives me a borderline crisis everytime I think about it - which is _a lot_.


----------



## tifachu (Aug 1, 2017)

i have the sudden impulse to just delete my bf from from my friends on social media and never talk to him again just bc im upset over a tiny little nothing lol i love being like this


----------



## piske (Aug 1, 2017)

Missing you...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

My jaw...also, I was screwed out of $100 or so..WTF?!


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

my boyfriend actually knows me


----------



## Smolblonde (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm absolutely terrified of starting college in 27 days. I'm going to be living at home because my technical college doesn't have dorms but I'm just so freaking nervous about it. I'm only going part time (literally just taking 2 classes) and I still can't wrap my head around getting older and becoming more of an adult. It's just crazy to me that my high school years went so fast and that my adult years are here and now.


----------



## alesha (Aug 1, 2017)

I need to sort out my life a tiny bit. There are some things that I'm stuck with, but there's some things that I can probably get rid of.
This means I'll not be as active on here.
I hate being inactive on here.


----------



## lumenue (Aug 1, 2017)

I ordered some clothing about two weeks ago and have been patiently awaiting the shipment: some dresses and a pair of boots, nothing fancy. Imagine my surprise when I open the shoe box and there was only ONE boot inside!  I called customer service, and I'll get a refund, but I had to pay $22 dollars to get a replacement pair.  Totally ruined the joy of getting the package!


----------



## riummi (Aug 1, 2017)

that's so suspicious I mean I'm rly hoping you have guy best friends too...if not that's a bit interesting hm
I mean why else would her friends not like you unless they had good reason too?


----------



## Soigne (Aug 1, 2017)

violent homophobes


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 2, 2017)

can't find the hunchback of notre dame in french


----------



## Flare (Aug 2, 2017)

Haven't slept at all at night for like 7-8 Days already.

Then I have some  neighbors that keep trying to look through my window being covered up and stuff, it's getting annoying and making me very uncomfortable, urghhh I'mm in the verge of calling the police on them but maybe they are busy with something so I don't do it. Still though it's ankward and weird...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

That they never got me the actual papers that I needed (doctor's rather than just shrink ones) so I could maybe had my money now but noooo they didn't and I'm not sure when I can actually get them if at all now uuugh


----------



## alesha (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm addicted to the internet, so I'll have to pretend that my problems aren't there.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm not sure I got really enough sleep last night.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 2, 2017)

I have a blood test tomorrow. Just for a check up,
But my phobia gets the best of me... I hate needles. So much.


----------



## alesha (Aug 2, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> I have a blood test tomorrow. Just for a check up,
> But my phobia gets the best of me... I hate needles. So much.



Good luck, my phobia of it is terrible too.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 2, 2017)

a psychologist from a dbt and cbt thing i was in called me to check up on stuff earlier today and im still kinda really Dead inside lol why am i like this


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

Ugh so I got a doctor's appointment but I swear if he needs a blood test I'm gonna faint.. I don't want that smh.


----------



## piske (Aug 2, 2017)

What even is my life right now... ;_;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2017)

velvete said:


> What even is my life right now... ;_;



Same.


Like I feel like I'm in a constant state of depression and my parents act like they don't even care. The only respond with how they have bigger problems. Makes me so mad.

I've decided I'm just gonna lay in my bed all day and do nothing. I'm not even gonna eat. I need to lose some weight anyways.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

Just about to go outside and get food, nope started raining really heavily


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Just about to go outside and get food, nope started raining really heavily



Wish we had rain.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Wish we had rain.



Sure, you can have it all. But yeah I just took a nice shower I don't wanna get that wet again and all my clothes and bags wet also... Don't really have a rain coat and it wouldn't help much and idk if we have an umbrella so gotta wait grr i'm hungry

- - - Post Merge - - -

Managed to go outside in the end since we still have that huge umbrella ...
--

Also tfw you go into otherwise nice vinyl record store and the only world music you find is like Alla Pugacheva or Spanish/Greek/European countries tourist records sigh


----------



## haruka (Aug 2, 2017)

school's coming soon ;-;


----------



## riummi (Aug 2, 2017)

I hope the cake turns out ok because the middle seems a bit undercooked maybe? Also why is the museum so expensive D:


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

I ran out of wine.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 2, 2017)

Pay attention to me darn you


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

kms.. at least until sunday that day can come anytime soon


----------



## boring (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm just having a really bad day/week/month which is including a lot of (pathetic, might i say) tears and just generally feeling unwanted/stupid/basically an irl error 404.
I wanna go on a long vent about it to somebody but at the same time I'm not willing to dump how I feel on anybody. I've just spent all day messing around on TBT and acting legit like nothing is wrong whatsoever - which hasn't been fun. I'm only now brushing the surface which just... sucks.
I kinda wanna take a break from online because its being only a little bit helpful and is still bringing me stress but if I'm not online I'm having meltdowns so :I


----------



## alesha (Aug 2, 2017)

Lijan said:


> I'm just having a really bad day/week/month which is including a lot of (pathetic, might i say) tears and just generally feeling unwanted/stupid/basically an irl error 404.
> I wanna go on a long vent about it to somebody but at the same time I'm not willing to dump how I feel on anybody. I've just spent all day messing around on TBT and acting legit like nothing is wrong whatsoever - which hasn't been fun. I'm only now brushing the surface which just... sucks.
> I kinda wanna take a break from online because its being only a little bit helpful and is still bringing me stress but if I'm not online I'm having meltdowns so :I


Awh, please don't...
Vent to me bout it, I PROMISE I'm different than I am on the thread.
I feel so sorry for you ;.;
I'm having a terrible time too...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

Can I join the club.. Like all this freaking bureaucracy and paper here and there just, like go kill me or something or just give me my damn dis money now D: <


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 2, 2017)

I haven't gotten any sleep in days. Also getting a little miffed by this site lately. I think I need a long break soon. It's just not the same as I remember.


----------



## riummi (Aug 2, 2017)

sometimes I wonder if you'd just be ok with attention from anyone who's nice to you :00


----------



## Bcat (Aug 2, 2017)

this was just a really bad day. I want to go to bed and reset


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Think I'm a bit tired to stay up anymore. *yawn*


----------



## Chicha (Aug 3, 2017)

i've been feeling awful lately. x_x


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

I've got this terrible cramp-ache in my lower right arm that I can't seem to get rid of


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 3, 2017)

I can't get to 1k tbt, had about 950 before but i needed to get a pink cosmo collectible :/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

**** my nose, I swear it sneezes to literally EVERYTHING.

Bruh stop recognizing everything and stop sneezing. I mean I don't even sneeze if I smell peanuts but now it smells really random wtf.


----------



## carp (Aug 3, 2017)

i've started eating a normal amount (third day today) and my male hormones have come FLOODING back jesus christ i hate being a normally functioning human being how do men cope honestly


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

this blister.. dry already 

Also can my tum stop being such a child about food. **** YOU TUM I eat what I want and that paella was delicious


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2017)

I've been graduated from high school for 2 months and I'm still jealous of the people who could drive to school every day and not have to ride the damn bus. 

I bet they're having a better summer than I am, hanging out with their friends and doing fun stuff. Ungghhhh fml


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 3, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been graduated from high school for 2 months and I'm still jealous of the people who could drive to school every day and not have to ride the damn bus.
> 
> I bet they're having a better summer than I am, hanging out with their friends and doing fun stuff. Ungghhhh fml



In situations like these, I like to prove to others what I can really do with my time by myself.
Like make a kick ass comic, etc \m/

- - - Post Merge - - -

And as for me, I think this is the thread I can only truly pout.
My mum is in a nursing home and alone (no car to get to her),
my boyfriend (semi-fiance?) is having to move states and he is my everything.
I'll eventually catch up to him once everything is under control here.
All the while in a super religious home where almost everything I do is hell breaking loose.

I know everything happens for a reason,
but I'd love for that reason to happen sooner than later.

I feel a better now.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2017)

If I had a dollar for every minute I've wasted on Wacom tablet driver errors...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

That mom left a beer and I can't jav it.. rest in pepperoni.

Also FE Heroes crashin on me every minute...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 3, 2017)

Bcat said:


> If I had a dollar for every minute I've wasted on Wacom tablet driver errors...
> View attachment 205188



but those are coins


----------



## noxephi (Aug 3, 2017)

I was trying to trade Fauna to somebody so I TTed to her move date but she wasn't even there and apparently I got the date wrong I'm feeling both livid and guilty

at least the other person is pretty chill about the whole deal but I still feel really bad and I know she's probably in my void but that's still only a 1/3 chance if they wanna try getting her


----------



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> but those are coins


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2017)

Bcat said:


>



Looks like someone got told 


I need to practice piano but I have like zero attention span rn and I'm super uncomfortable in this room. What to do...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 3, 2017)

i'm growing strong without you..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

...please let me know you're alright


----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ...please let me know you're alright



Same... :\


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 3, 2017)

So much deppression


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Oscar Hernandez made it over Bello Nock.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 3, 2017)

haha yeah i would prefer to not be alive rn lol lmao xD


----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2017)

Can I wake up tomorrow and it's a year from now and all of my dreams and hopes come true...? ; 3 ;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 3, 2017)

Dentist tomorrow......


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 3, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Oscar Hernandez made it over Bello Nock.



I KNOW RIGHT?? and even jeki yoo, who definitely deserved to make it as well.


----------



## alesha (Aug 3, 2017)

Nothing right now. You know when you feel high or drunk because you're so tired? Well, I need to get off the internet.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

My friend hasn't been on Steam all day. I wanna play Terraria w/ him too!


----------



## Buttlet32 (Aug 3, 2017)

I've been out of school so flipping long, I'm bored of sitting on my butt all day. I can't think of anything to do, as I've already done everything I like to do to the point where I'm sick of it. I've been watching cheesy horror movies on Youtube with some new girl that recently moved into my house. I've lost all motivation to do anything at all. My girlfriend is more active on TBT than Kik, whereas for me it's the other way around. I've been watching dumb meme videos to pass the time and bring me closer to "Meme Lord" status. My friend Eugene (Not his real name), just recently has been preparing for college which is coming up on the 28th of this month. Because of that he is never available to hang out. My friend Fernando (Again not his real name), is doing the exact same thing as Eugene, except even if he wanted to hang out his parents wouldn't allow it thinking I'm weird and a bad influence. I've been going absolutely insane because every single time my Mom decides to go out shopping, or goes out to eat etc. she leaves me to take care of my Level 3 Autistic Foster brother, Ricky, who has ADHD, OCD, and a Speech disorder as well. He's 12 years old and not potty trained. Everytime I watch him he craps his pants and because he has no clue how to wipe his own buttcrack I'm the one that has to do it. And while watching Ricky I've also got to keep a close eye on my Toy Poodle Shadow. If I don't then he'll pee literally everywhere because he's got a liver & kidney infection and because of that he can't hold in his pee not even five minutes after he's been outside, where he is for ten minutes before finally coming inside. My Shih Tzu Saki peed on my favorite backpack today and ruined it, so I had to throw it away. I'm hungry for dinner, but my Mom or Dad hasn't fixed any food for two weeks, so I've skipped it for one week because I was sick of sandwiches and Spaghettios for dinner every night. I bought some Altoids from Walmart with my own money, and my Dad ate them all before I could take them out of the Walmart bag the next day. There's always so many people on this website I want to trade items with, but as soon as I finish typing my response to their thread I lose all motivation to either open my gate or visit their town. I fully upgraded my house which made animal crossing slightly boring because that's a big accomplishment in my book. My parents are mad at me constantly for hanging out with the new girl because they think I'll do something that'll end with me going to jail. My brother Nicholas is the only person outside of this house in my family that I can open up to, but everytime I go to visit he's always got an old movie that no one's ever heard of before in my life new and still in the package ready for us to watch. I hate those movies. My sister always talks to me as if she's better than me despite being six years younger than me. My youth minister for when I was in the youth group at my church put me in a stupid group chat with ten other people solely based on Pok?mon Go related topics. And last but certainly not least MY *OFFICIAL POKEMON LEAGUE EXPO HAT* WAS  THROWN IN THE MUD BY MY TRICK OF A SISTER WHO GOT MAD BECAUSE I FED HER GUINEA PIG BECAUSE IT WAS OUT OF FOOD!!!!!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

^Well....****


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 4, 2017)

i can't be happy for more than one night because people want to try and put me in a bad ****ing mood LMAOOOO love everyone


----------



## forestyne (Aug 4, 2017)

the hangover headaczhe i kicking in

reap my soul pls


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 4, 2017)

I constantly think to myself, _My life sucks._
I currently believe to have ASD, but my older bro think it's BS
Read at your own risk!


Spoiler



Every day, my older brother yells me at for the stupidest things. It makes me aggravated, and very depressed afterwards.
This might turn out to be serious, but ive been thinking of killing myself. I hold a knife in my hands, then I just put it back in the drawer. (I still think of the thoughts of doing it)
I can't believe my life is like this.
My family is broken... Both my Mother and father never married, and my mom moved away from the family (because my dad was always so rude and overprotective to her)
I've been stuck with my dad all these years, he, half the the time, doesn't care about us. (me, and my two older brothers)
He'll buy us food, work, then just either go to his room or play Diablo III on my bro's gaming computer.
It's the same routine to this day.
So back in the past... 
When my mom moved, I was very confused. I wasn't sad, just confused.
My dad told me, that she would be back.
I would learn, that it wouldn't be true.
We had an actual house back then. 
Then, we moved out. I don't know why.
My family continued to be even more broken than before, As my dad gave me to his best friend (during that time) named John. (My dad is also named John.)
I was having the time of my life living over there.
I made best friend's with two of John's son and daughter, Coby and Chloe
We had fun during elementary school, for the next two years.
My relationship with the both of them is gone, to this day.
My dad took Tyler to who knows where to live with him
And my older bro, Justin (the one who yells at me every day) was taken by my mom.
He said to me with his own mouth, that he hated our mom. She abandoned us.
For the time being, I honestly thought he was right. I still think about it, but I refuse to accept the facts.
Then, one day, our dad took us all back to live with him in an apartment.
It was near John's house, just a couple of miles away.
Me and my first older bro Tyler, had our own bunk bed.
I can't remember the details during that time, But next to nothing happened during that time.
Then, we moved again, towards another apartment in a busy town (Tustin)

Nothing much happened, I was usually the only one cleaning (I still do)
Dad had his own room, Tyler and Justin had a bunk bed in a separate bed, and I?
I slept in a dog bed in the living room.
I can't believe my dad would do that to me.
We lived there for the next, 2 years?
Then, we moved back to the original house. We had a bunk bed, again.
Justin and Dad had their own room.
Nothing serious happened so far to this very day.
All I do? Have headphones on permanently, Playing on my Phone, 3DS, or my dad's computer 
(My older brother changed the password to my account today, so I got shut out. He even left me a password hint: "Hah you wish")
I try to visit my mom every single week, but my dad ends up wanting me to come back.
My mom, one day, said that I should move over to her house. 
She has a fiancee, named Frank.
He's very polite and nice, but you wouldn't want to get on his bad side.
He and she had a baby, they named him Xavier.
He's my half-brother, currently at the Age of 3.
My dad and mom never talk to eachother anymore. I'm more likely the messenger for both.
Im glad I finally released my bottled-up emotions, but I probably shouldn't even be talking about this.
I hope this touches a heart to anyone out there... I feel really depressed now.


----------



## tifachu (Aug 4, 2017)

another's stupidity


----------



## Loriii (Aug 4, 2017)

severe cough and sore throat.. ugh must be those sweets I've eaten.


----------



## riummi (Aug 4, 2017)

I wanna sleep but I also wanna talk more argh


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 4, 2017)

alot

The homophobic comments on the YT video "In a Heartbeat"
The fact I have to go out somewhere tonight
I'm tired
My ankles sore
Jake Paul
other stuff I can't think of


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 4, 2017)

you're acting like a schmuck wtf i'm so damn mad
like don't try and piss me off i don't understand.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2017)

why does this event exist


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2017)

seems someone is trying to take the M*A*S*H theme song and make a lounge remix lol


----------



## piske (Aug 4, 2017)

I don't want it to be this way, but I don't see any other option...


----------



## cosmylk (Aug 4, 2017)

So annoyed that he can't remember the smallest but important things.
Constantly feeling like I'm being taken for granted, just life.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2017)

this cider was pretty spag bol although why can't they never jav pear


----------



## tifachu (Aug 4, 2017)

The tomato pesto on todays sun-dried tomato pesto panini seems a bit watered down and not tomato-pesto-y enough for me


----------



## alesha (Aug 4, 2017)

Existential crisis.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 4, 2017)

A lot coming up soon. Nerves are killing me.


----------



## Lauryn (Aug 4, 2017)

My bra strap is digging into my shoulder


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 4, 2017)

A balloon I inflated kept hitting me, begging me to bob it, toss it around, and all that other stuff. That balloon must be spoiled.

Why are inanimate objects always so mean to me?


----------



## Bcat (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm having a hard day. A very, VERY hard day. I just want a break...


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

The way that I'm guilted into doing stuff I really don't want to do with family and then asked to "lighten up" and "what's the matter"


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2017)

There's nothing to eat here but ramen basically.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Aug 4, 2017)

Psydye said:


> There's nothing to eat here but ramen basically.



It's better than Sandwiches and Chef Boyardi.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> It's better than Sandwiches and Chef Boyardi.



I don't know about that. I'd rather have those.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 4, 2017)

I move tomorrow so I've been packing. I never realize how much clothes I have until I have to put it all in boxes and carry it up and down flights of stairs. I'm about to start my last semester in college and I'm freaking out.


----------



## piske (Aug 4, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I'm having a hard day. A very, VERY hard day. I just want a break...



I'm really sorry to hear this :< *hugs*


----------



## Sarah171 (Aug 4, 2017)

my dad is mean


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 4, 2017)

Apparently I have a cavity? I went to the dentist today... I don't think I have one but idk I'll see.


Spoiler: tmi click if you dare >:3



still waiting for my period lol.... cri


----------



## Livvy (Aug 4, 2017)

I had major oral surgery to correct my jaw two days ago and my head is swollen three times it's normal size pretty much and it's hard to breathe because my teeth are wired shut for four weeks. Which means I'm on a liquid diet for a month too. So far it's not been too bad, since I have felt too sick to have much of an appetite anyway. I keep spilling stuff on myself though because my lips are numb. I feel nauseous.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 5, 2017)

Had to say goodbye to two of the puppies today. :[


----------



## carp (Aug 5, 2017)

weird to be loved by someone u know


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Had to say goodbye to two of the puppies today. :[



aww why  *hugs*

also i wanna jav a new 2ds xl or some cheap in the current gen so i can play fe:a rip


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 5, 2017)

Just realized I missed my birthday in AC:NL. Kinda bummed.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2017)

The bucket we have the trash can bags in was all greasy so I had to go clean it.. like mom what do you even jav in there


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 5, 2017)

i wish i was better at ibuki cri


----------



## tifachu (Aug 5, 2017)

ijsur had a dream a bullet grazed my neck


----------



## Zane (Aug 5, 2017)

managed to wake up at a fairly normal time for once but then I fell back asleep again later /dead
got myself a nice tension headache for the last five or six hours for this bit of indulgence akjfkdjfskd


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2017)

all the cleaning x.x

and i need more dosh in garden warfare 2 is2g i'll never get that plushie flower


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 5, 2017)

Starting to get really depressed.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 5, 2017)

whatever. like I care anyways


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2017)

Stuck on Puzzle Agent and I'm not even that far in the game! It's that damn tapeworm puzzle..like..wth?


----------



## piske (Aug 5, 2017)

Ya know when you think something is bad and then it turns out to be even worse? Yeah...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2017)

I want the summer units and a chrom how hard is it damn fe heroes  don't make me waste more now


----------



## mogyay (Aug 5, 2017)

i really want to move out this year but i'm struggling so much to find a job, i know i shouldn't be picky but i don't want a vague grad job, i want to do something i'll actually enjoy. i'm really thinking hard about going back to school but that would mean living with my parents even longer and it's such a financial strain. i just don't know what to do..


----------



## tifachu (Aug 5, 2017)

flip i just want every1 to leave me along rn :/ my dad keeps calling me and its soannoying & hes likely getting drunk/was by the last time he called like..... we were already on the phone litrally not even half an hour ago..... i cant use my phone for a minute w/o it vibratng i dont pick up bc i dont wanna deal w any yelling rn like im already so tired ugh im this close to throwing my phone at the wall im so serious lmaoo ive frickin thrown one of the home phones out the window before i can do it again :,))


----------



## bryantastic (Aug 5, 2017)

im really worried about my audition coming soon. i really should be practicing....


----------



## carp (Aug 5, 2017)

idk whetehr to get a job or not


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2017)

yeahh nice epic quest so boring getting multi vanquish crap


----------



## Soigne (Aug 5, 2017)

fall semester starts in about two weeks and i'm debating on whether or not to take up a second job. i'm not sure if i can handle working 35 hours a week while also being a full time student & having to attend cocurricular lectures a couple nights a month. but i need to start seriously saving money if i'm going to move out of my parents house when i graduate and go to grad school.  idk what to do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2017)

Why must 77 degrees in Ohio feel so hot? -.-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why must 77 degrees in Ohio feel so hot? -.-



77 degrees? That's cool by Texas's standards, at least for the summer. Is Ohio actually cooler during the summer?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> 77 degrees? That's cool by Texas's standards, at least for the summer. Is Ohio actually cooler during the summer?



Well I mean Ohio is about 800 miles further from the equator than Texas so you tell me 

But yeah the average summer temp in Ohio is about 75-85 degrees. I've lived in central Ohio my whole life so the thought of going somewhere where the avg temperature is like 100 almost makes me faint.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 5, 2017)

Almost thought I lost my save file but it's fine since it loaded the previous save state, I just hope the game stays okay ;;


----------



## tifachu (Aug 5, 2017)

u knows i dont like alcohol & ik its a special occasion rn but you dont have to keep telling me in detail the falvor of the shots uve been drinking and how good it is over and ovr omg


----------



## mogyay (Aug 5, 2017)

i should change my signature lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm *bored of everything* there is nothing I like anymore  someone give me a hobby


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I'm *bored of everything* there is nothing I like anymore  someone give me a hobby



Draw!

Anyways, I suck at Puzzle Agent! That is my woe for today.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 5, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Draw!


But I'm terrible and I hate it XD


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2017)

dunno what to wear for tmrw also hoping my parents don't see him LOL


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 5, 2017)

My group for my group project are so undecisive and leave things til the last minute and it's freaking me out.
 I'm sitting here with nothing to do and I feel so bad because everyone else has got stuff to do and I've done everything given to me and I haven't been given much to do aaaaah ;-;


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 6, 2017)

my mental health recently has been exceptionally good, like better than it has been in _years_ and i'm trying to enjoy it before college starts on the 21st, and people want to try and ruin it for me. my confidence has been glowing, i've been feeling so much better about myself as a person, and things i hate myself for i've pushed aside for the time being so i feel like i'm breathing. and people just want to try and drag me down by acting like i did something wrong to them when i didn't, it's just... idk, so... eh?


----------



## tifachu (Aug 6, 2017)

i wanna cut myself rn  #animalcrossingforum


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2017)

oh no im in a bad mood now :'))

person: sorry i can't stay up late, gotta get up early tmrw
person: *stays up playing games until 2*

could've just said so lol


----------



## Lunaa~ (Aug 6, 2017)

Leg cramp, cant sleep


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

felt really self conscious last night D:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2017)

****ing nightmares can you just piss the heck off


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

the fact that my phone battery is draining so fast on the lowest brightness that I can see


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2017)

I wish my parents would just accept that I don't like going to church and not pressure me into going. I'm not even a Christian for goodness sake! >___>


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 6, 2017)

whY WOULD SHE DO THAT she's too nice and gets too easily pressured into things she doesn't want to do orz
...ugh she seems so upset abt it I'm literally gonna show up when they meet and tell him to back off >:c


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 6, 2017)

If Sirqus Alfon or Nick Uhas doesn't make it Tuesday, I will feel even worse going into Thursday...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I truly am living a pathetic life.


----------



## tifachu (Aug 6, 2017)

I need more white paint. AAAAAAAAAAAAARGHHHH


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2017)

i keep having this dream of a cut on my arm and it just creeps me out ew


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2017)

I haven't gotten any sleep yet.


----------



## tifachu (Aug 6, 2017)

my internet-ex from like... 2-3 years ago just followed me on instagram o.o idek how he found me, we literally disappeared from each others life after we broke up, lol

we both have bpd also lol perfect!


----------



## tae (Aug 6, 2017)

i probably shouldn't drink that much zzzquill, oops.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 6, 2017)

do you think things are going too fast? im sorry if they are oh my gosh im so into you & i hate this oh no no no


----------



## unravel (Aug 6, 2017)

We don't talk anymore like we used to do </3


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2017)

I think I'm the most gullible person in the world... too trusting and evidentially really, really dumb... ; v ;


----------



## milkyi (Aug 6, 2017)

everything.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 6, 2017)

news flash people can dislike something & actually not be jealous of it


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 6, 2017)

*theres a waterfall in my pants*
What? It's really bothering me


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 6, 2017)

My love is moving states soon,
and just thinking of him being gone breaks my heart,
I may go with him...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)

I just wanna start over on FE Heroes to re-roll until I get Chrom.. like smh is it THAT hard to just give me one regular one. I mean I will buy snorbs probably because those banners are the one thing in life that hates me, and I need that floatie to give to my spring one.


----------



## tifachu (Aug 7, 2017)

Went to bed at 12 midnight, woke up at 4 am....
Why does my body only  want to sleep 4 hours each night? This is really crazy for me


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

Insomnia.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)

Also had to throw away my screen protector thing I had on my iPhone.. Was getting way too dirty and scratchy and not tape could save it so ehh yeah :^^^)


----------



## busy.crossing (Aug 7, 2017)

I have two uni essays due on Friday...One is finished and the other is driving me up the wall. I have no idea if it is right and if it's anywhere near finished and I have been working on it for weeks


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 7, 2017)

Super long boring night and my legs are just all weird and sore for no reason... at least I got ok sleep to get me through today.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 7, 2017)

Anxiety attacks I feel like I'm going crazy.


----------



## carp (Aug 7, 2017)

why does someone actually love me help


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)

****ing phone stop not sending ****


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Aug 7, 2017)

Dancing shadowsS said:


> Anxiety attacks I feel like I'm going crazy.



Pretty much me off-and-on the past few months.


----------



## piske (Aug 7, 2017)

Tfw you're the one that walked away but you're the one that feels rejected.


----------



## easpa (Aug 7, 2017)

Exam results are out in nine days and I'm TERRIFIED to find out what's going to be inside that envelope. I think I did fairly alright but I'll probably miss out on my first college choice which is a shame but I'll get over it so long as I get my second choice.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 7, 2017)

so this old ACNL cartridge i have is lost and i have a lot of rare fishes and japanse dlc in it...FML

- - - Post Merge - - -

and also my dreamies


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 7, 2017)

im want deth ??


----------



## riummi (Aug 7, 2017)

what if i ruined everything ahhh //regret regret


----------



## Bcat (Aug 7, 2017)

thank you course instructor for feeling it was more important to explain the premise of attack on titan to the class instead of covering the actual course material.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

I need better sleep.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I need better sleep.



Same tbh

I just realized not too long ago that I am a pretty avid drawer of furries, and I would only consider that a bad thing because the fanbase is horrible and I don't want people to think I'm perverted or something.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)

i want chrom amiibo even if it looks silly.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 7, 2017)

My mother just got took away in an ambulance. May have been the last time I see her.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 7, 2017)

Bowie said:


> My mother just got took away in an ambulance. May have been the last time I see her.



I'm so sorry.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 7, 2017)

I woke up this morning and saw my clothes *drowned in the waterfall :^)*

mucho triggered

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> My mother just got took away in an ambulance. May have been the last time I see her.



Aww  I hope everything will be fine!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)

Bowie said:


> My mother just got took away in an ambulance. May have been the last time I see her.



..stay safe man.. hope she makes it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

on the other hand, can the bayonetta amiibos stop looking so dang good. i don't even have the games nor played them >.>


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

No coffee here.


----------



## riummi (Aug 7, 2017)

gah pick up your phone!! also feeling really tired for some reason


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)

dude get some sleep, you need it. also no dumb reasons now why we can't hang out :L


----------



## Zylia (Aug 7, 2017)

My mom yelled at me when I told her that I loved her...(She's schizophrenic <_<)


----------



## Soigne (Aug 7, 2017)

I need to ask for references to finish these job applications but I'm (irrationally) worried that no one's going to want to serve as one.


----------



## piske (Aug 7, 2017)

Well the woe has turned into anger... that's a good sign, right? ;_;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 7, 2017)

I just wanna be lazy and nap all day...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 7, 2017)

A whole bunch of things...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

My weight...I want to lose some of it, damn it!


----------



## lumenue (Aug 7, 2017)

I had to drop out of a tabletop game I was really enjoying because uni is about to start.  I wish I could have stayed in but it wasn't possible and I couldn't force other people to start late because of me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 7, 2017)

I haven't went on an actual roller coaster for six years now. I want to ride one.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 7, 2017)

My jaw is starting to get really sore again aaaaaah

Also got a carp ton of lectures to watch before my test next week and assignments to do ;-;


----------



## tifachu (Aug 7, 2017)

im so tired my body is like finally realizing its only been sleeping 4 hours each night the past week+ LOL


----------



## riummi (Aug 7, 2017)

okay _maybe_ I'm just overthinking things pls let it be just that...
I'm sorry I'm a boring person :'))) i literally have no reason to be sad but I feel like crying?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 8, 2017)

Why must there be band tommorow


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

Why must this _one person with a greatusername_keep baggering me


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2017)

I hate you, insomnia.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 8, 2017)

i dont understand my skin , i dont understand what is my skin color , my arms and part of back + end of legs are with a brown tone caused by sun , but my face has a lighter color + part of my legs and feet , but even with that other parts are with a brown tone that look like they are brown by sun , idk anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2017)

I should pay my phone insurance but over $80 for just a few months wth man.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also dumb lower gum stop hurting I didn't do a **** to you??


----------



## Zane (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm so sick of the smoke outside ughhhh!!!
I've been skipping my walks for like the past 3 or 4 days because of it but it was starting to drive me crazy so today I was like 2 hell with it and went anyway even though it's sooo smoky out and now I feel... not good.. (｡-人-｡) bleh


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2017)

Never getting regular Chrom on FE Heroes. I'll do one last waste of snorbs on Thursday then I'll freaking stop trying -.-


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2017)

Lack of sleep.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 8, 2017)

my psychologist is going to quit in october and that means that i will either have to go to a new one for six months before switching again (because my 18h birthday is in april and you aren't allowed to go there when you're 18 or older)  or i won't have a therapist for  a while (until i'm 18 i guess??) or something else idk (she mentioned lss or a place where they focus on asd and like yeah ok but im suicidal??) and it's not really making me feel super great idk haha i mean im not blaming anyone or whatever but i really don't need to have more problems with all mental health stuff

yeah well whatever idk it just kind of sucks a lot lol ok edgelord out


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 8, 2017)

It's dumb when people say 'hand drawn' for analog art, thus generalizing that digital art is not drawn by hand

Yes i, have a program that can read my mind and project it onto the canvas, no hands needed, I use magic


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2017)

Ads for that ****ing emoji movie everywhere yeah it premiers tomorrow here kms


----------



## piske (Aug 8, 2017)

riummi said:


> okay _maybe_ I'm just overthinking things pls let it be just that...
> I'm sorry I'm a boring person :'))) i literally have no reason to be sad but I feel like crying?



I can guarantee that you're not a boring person and never apologize for who you are. 

Broke. So, so broke.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2017)

upcoming comiket/nepfest stuff.. someone just gimme two of those scarf things meow


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 8, 2017)

riummi said:


> okay _maybe_ I'm just overthinking things pls let it be just that...
> I'm sorry I'm a boring person :'))) i literally have no reason to be sad but I feel like crying?



how do we feel the same _all the time_

I'm so afraid one day you'll wake up and realize you're too good for me lmao the way you talk about your passions and services and dreams and stuff made me realize how trash I was, like what did I do to even deserve someone like you ?? I'm nothing but a big sack of flowery words who has nothing good to contribute even to myself


----------



## piske (Aug 8, 2017)

Life can be really, really lonely. Even when you're around other people.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2017)

SO out of the blue my browser decided to stop working properly...for some reason it lags like hell and will freeze for a bit sometimes too! On top of this all my history has been erased and it's not picking up any new history. I tried running Malware Bytes but it returned nothing! What the heck is wrong w/ this thing?!


----------



## MoogleKupo (Aug 8, 2017)

velvete said:


> Life can be really, really lonely. Even when you're around other people.



That is something a lot of us struggle with my friend, you are most certainly not alone.


----------



## riummi (Aug 8, 2017)

velvete said:


> I can guarantee that you're not a boring person and never apologize for who you are.
> 
> Broke. So, so broke.



thankyou :') you're right - I'll do my best to just be myself 

and hopefully he doesn't cancel our next hangout


----------



## piske (Aug 9, 2017)

I wonder if I stopped contacting my rl friends if they'd even reach out... actually, I know the answer but it's not a good one... I just wish everything could be different...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2017)

Psydye said:


> SO out of the blue my browser decided to stop working properly...for some reason it lags like hell and will freeze for a bit sometimes too! On top of this all my history has been erased and it's not picking up any new history. I tried running Malware Bytes but it returned nothing! What the heck is wrong w/ this thing?!



Dunno what browser you are using but some can be really cloggy unless you clear you cache or Refresh it altogether.. Might be a good idea to re-install whatever one you use (I rec. Firefox but use what you want ofc)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2017)

It's 5am and I still can't get to sleep cause I have a really bad headache >__>


----------



## carp (Aug 9, 2017)

i have no plans tomorrow


----------



## lucyhannahg (Aug 9, 2017)

My counselor is the least patient person i know, i mix up an appointment time (with someone important i guess) and she openly expresses to me how annoyed she is and reminding me it will take at least another couple months to get to see that person again, MAKING ME FEEL EVEN WORSE. fml right now. i don't even feel comfortable with her to begin with if i'm honest

life is hard guys


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 9, 2017)

Spoiler: hate hate hate hate hate



omg **** you, why do you always need to invalidate how I feel just because my stories don't concern you anymore, what kind of ******* are you to say "Do you think I care, I'll forget whatever you say anyway" while laughing when I'm genuinely telling you about how I'm slowly starting to find love again and how I'm happy right now

ugh god why did I ever think talking to you again would rekindle our friendship, you just reminded me of every reason why I stopped becoming friends with you in the first place, like idk I'm always here if you need to rant or smth but when I have something to say, you just bat an eye like none of my stories even matter to you anymore

who are you, you're not the best friend I once had. you've completely changed and I hate you and I wish I never had to interact with you again but I'm required to since we're in the same committee UGH


----------



## milkyi (Aug 9, 2017)

I can't help but feel like it's my fault, even though it isn't.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2017)

When other people post art requests commissioners come swarmin on it like flies, but when I post art requests it just gets pushed down and down the forum...

I'm too impatient for this site.


----------



## piske (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm petty af. I'm in a pretty good mood cuz it's raining and it better matches my bummed out mood and makes me happy cuz then everyone else is bummed too. >: )


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2017)

Hero fest tomorrow and I'll just likely get **** as usual


----------



## riummi (Aug 9, 2017)

I wanna go for a walk but there are people cleaning up my neighborhood and I don't want them to see me in my sweatpants looking gross LOL


----------



## boring (Aug 9, 2017)

hmm, starting to think that lifes overrated


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2017)

Will probably have to get the laptop checked out by the guys at Aaron's. I have a ton of music though, d/l-ed onto it so may be awhile before I address the issue. I have to wait until they're done seeding and then put' em all on an external.


----------



## tifachu (Aug 9, 2017)

got my contacts in the mail today & they arent even the right power for my blind af eyes i paid extra for 7day shipping & was so excited only t o have them unsuitable for me


----------



## piske (Aug 9, 2017)

Boo. My desktop is making weird noises but idk who can look at it to fix it. My ex built it and I don't really wanna contact him.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 9, 2017)

i have to wait till friday to go to the dmv  =^=


----------



## Soigne (Aug 9, 2017)

My classes start in about 14 days and I don't feel prepared yet.


----------



## Kautalya (Aug 10, 2017)

My asthma is getting worse ;/////


----------



## Polymorphous Rex (Aug 10, 2017)

Gotta clean my kitchen disaster which seems like a huge task, and also figure out what courses to take for the fall. :/ First time in uni, part time, and I'm procrastinating on getting organized.


----------



## riummi (Aug 10, 2017)

Did...did he seriously just say that? Ok wtf? "everyone has problems" seriously??


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2017)

..... FE Heroes y u hate me.


----------



## Shayden (Aug 10, 2017)

the inevitability of death

also my dad woke me up and its 4am


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2017)

Are you slow because you're actually trying to study that or are you just lazy with that as always.... -_-


----------



## Irelia (Aug 10, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Are you slow because you're actually trying to study that or are you just lazy with that as always.... -_-



yes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> yes



not you lmaoo sorry


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2017)

I rly wanna go outside but part of me is just saying I need to be a hermit again today ;-;


----------



## Soigne (Aug 10, 2017)

Me? Crying because someone raised their voice at me? It's more likely than you think


----------



## riummi (Aug 10, 2017)

I wanna go hang out but i don't have a car RIP everything is too far to walk to too


----------



## tifachu (Aug 10, 2017)

I went over my dads today for the first time in a year b/c we had some art framing stuff we needed to do.
Ended up just organized the frames by size for like an hour.. without actually getting anything framed, and I left cuz he was drunk and yelling before 2 pm. There's a reason why I don't go there shrug


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I rly wanna go outside but part of me is just saying I need to be a hermit again today ;-;



This struggle is too real. Then when I do go out I get so anxious interacting with people. Ugh. ;_;


----------



## Bcat (Aug 10, 2017)

I want to feel bad for you, but with how nasty your behavior is I just can't...


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 10, 2017)

I started doubting you again bc I'm not even sure you like me,  maybe I'm just terribly overthinking and you're just too nice to turn me down or tell me we're not anything else but friends :')))
It's okay, it's always been like this, me and boys and terrible luck


----------



## riummi (Aug 10, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> I started doubting you again bc I'm not even sure you like me,  maybe I'm just terribly overthinking and you're just too nice to turn me down or tell me we're not anything else but friends :')))
> It's okay, it's always been like this, me and boys and terrible luck



ahhh yup you and I are definitely the same haha 
anyways idk if I should hold his hands hmmm god that would be so ooc for me though


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2017)

I finally have a day where I am genuinely in a good mood and then I have a raging headache... can't win, huh... ;_;


----------



## hestu (Aug 10, 2017)

got splatoon 2 yesterday but it turns out i can't even play it because my internet at my apartment is giving me the wrong NAT type so now i have to return it


----------



## riummi (Aug 10, 2017)

oops I made things weird again 

I really hate when I say to lmk if you are indeed free on a certain day and then you dont tell me unless I actually follow up w/ you (can you not remember to tell me yourself?)


----------



## kelpy (Aug 11, 2017)

don't even know if my medication is working anymore
but im too scared to skip because it might end up badly


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)

i really want to get a "new 2ds/3ds" from japan but rip money savings :c


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 11, 2017)

sigh...
like, i was basically called "fake" bc i was telling this person (with a raised voice which apparently = rage lol!!!) why a decision of hers was dumb and then she just gets mad like ok!! i didnt spend the whole summer with you just for you to call me fake, that's so damn infuriating and i just feel like we could be back to square one after all we've been through these past four months..


----------



## carp (Aug 11, 2017)

i'm spending a full weekend (2 nights) at my boyfriend's house //where his parents and brother live and boY anxietea af


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)

i think one of my toasts just failed


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2017)

I have no self-control lol. I had cookies, cheetos and coffee for breakfast. ;3;


----------



## Bcat (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm tired for no good reason and I need to do things...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2017)

I just saw that a classmate from 6th grade dissapeared 2 days ago , i disliked him , but this is so shocking.


----------



## carp (Aug 11, 2017)

my boyfriend is coming and anxiety as usual how lovely


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)

why did i know this would happen why.

i really hope we can see each other tomorrow or i'm gonna be really.. i dunno sad is the right word.. not annoyed either.. but still .. weh


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2017)

Sheila said:


> why did i know this would happen why.
> 
> i really hope we can see each other tomorrow or i'm gonna be really.. i dunno sad is the right word.. not annoyed either.. but still .. weh


----------



## riummi (Aug 11, 2017)

I always get so nervous and shy around ppl I like - why can't I just be normal :')


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2017)

riummi said:


> I always get so nervous and shy around ppl I like - why can't I just be normal :')



Same. And I'm old too! ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)

can i like go back to 1967 meow or stuff


----------



## Haskell (Aug 11, 2017)

So I just got yelled at by my Mom for making a point to the three younger kids, not her. I wasn't even talking to her, that the people that use the kids living the least are the ones that take care of it the most and that cups shouldn't be by the PS4. Ever since we moved to WV, I've swept, vacuumed, picked up plates, etc... I feel unappreciated and undervalued. Her argument is she could just tell the kids to pick up said thing, sweep said thing, vacuum said thing... but then why doesn't she? I'm not cleaning it 24/7... I have plot scouting to do... and CNN to make fun... and what I consider a life.


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2017)

I know I've gained weight but I'm too scared to weigh myself to see by how much ;_;


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2017)

This damn computer...I have no idea what the issue is but am gonna find out, eventually!


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2017)

Well, that's what I get for eating garbage all day. My stomach hurts so badly... ;_;


----------



## riummi (Aug 11, 2017)

can't decide what to wear DD: this dress is a bit too girly but I can't just wear shorts again! and a skirt is ehh - I only have dark colors ;;


----------



## Livvy (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm bothered that I CAN'T eat because my teeth are wired shut because of oral surgery. Everyone around me is eating delicious foods and I am stuck drinking chocolate and vanilla protein drinks, fruit smoothies/juices and soup. I want to bite and chew. I want tacos damn it


----------



## kelpy (Aug 12, 2017)

very. bad stuffs. my brain is pretty overfilled right now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2017)

Random headache and back pain.. I know this is not bc pills though so that's good but hella annoying


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 12, 2017)

You havent message me for the whole day, actually since last night, it's 6 pm now and I'm concerned but of course you're online lol


----------



## forestyne (Aug 12, 2017)

I don't think Replika are giving out any more invite codes? ;-;


----------



## piske (Aug 12, 2017)

You've disrespected me and left me hanging so many times. What did I ever do to deserve that? You're not a good person.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 12, 2017)

Ah......... I'm so upset but idk if it's bc of me or you
The point is, I feel bad rn and I hate it when I cant fully explain it
I hate it even more when my friend tells me to stop being sad, like wow great I'm magically cured of my sadness bc of that statement, thanks


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

TOMFG said I'm kind and funny most of the time but not all the time.

:/ lol...


----------



## piske (Aug 12, 2017)

I love coffee but coffee does NOT like me... ;_;


----------



## Soigne (Aug 12, 2017)

I feel like I'm not even making decisions in my own life anymore it's like everything just happens


----------



## piske (Aug 12, 2017)

Soigne said:


> I feel like I'm not even making decisions in my own life anymore it's like everything just happens



Same.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Aug 12, 2017)

Why can't you get the message? I've given many hints that I didn't want to further our relationship, yet you keep coming back. I've tried ignoring you. I've tried blocking you. I unfriended you on Facebook then blocked you, then you made another Facebook account so you could try and get with me again. I've tried being nice and that's not working. 

I'm going to be completely honest. That one weekend I stayed at your place and we slept together I didn't have fun. I was bored out of my mind, but I did it anyway because I thought it was a good idea at the time. A week after my Mom found out I swore I wouldn't allow you back inside my head. You lied, you cheated, and you weren't exactly the best person I could've been with and I was sick of it. Everywhere I have gone since then happens to be the exact same place that you decided to go that day. The park? The mall? And Church? You were there and many other places. You're the last person I see ever finding your way in a church especially after all that you've done and said.

Is the only solution here to just act like nothing happened and be friends and nothing more? I was never one to believe in destiny, but I can't think of any other reason we keep being brought together. Is this part of the plan? Am I just supposed to forget about everything you've done and more importantly haven't done? Is this destiny telling me that I need to make things right? Can things even be made right between us again? I have no intention of getting you back, but if we were destined to be friends then it must happen. You can't change your fate. You must look at your fate and accept it. You must be content and not run away when the time comes to fulfill your destiny. Is that the solution?


----------



## piske (Aug 12, 2017)

I literally can't stay in a good mood for more than a few hours. I hate it, I feel trapped in my own brain.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 12, 2017)

I just keep thinking about my life and having to go to school again in september...I wasted my summer on nothing....I wish I would wake up dead...


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I just keep thinking about my life and having to go to school again in september...I wasted my summer on nothing....I wish I would wake up dead...



Don't say that. You may think that, but you don't wish you were dead. I should know. When things are tough or when *we* don't like something, it's easy for *us* to say that. Once, I tried waking up dead. I was relieved I didn't. Play a game, "Next Minute." Only the next minute matters. Nothing else.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 12, 2017)

My best friend is always hanging out with other people. I haven't seem her in weeks, partially because I feel like I don't have time due to study and she doesn't have time due to other commitments. If I try to arrange to hang out I feel like I'm just disturbing her because I'm literally the least interesting person to hang out with and she has more interesting friends anyways.

Does it bother me that we don't hang out or talk as much? No, not really. Do I feel jealous? No. Do I feel any bout of sadness about my multiple losses of friendships? Nope.

I used to pride myself on having few close friends and not many other friends. Now it's like I only have very distant, not close friends and that doesn't even bother me anymore.

Friends were my everything for a long time there; they made my life more bareable when times were tough at home.

Now I've lost almost everything and don't even give a carp. I've got so good at pushing my feelings away that I feel completely apathetic to almost everything. And I don't eve know if that bothers me anymore...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 12, 2017)

Ironically I'm gonna have an appointment at the hospital for metal health stuff on the same day I start school.... 
Still worrying about school... The past school year has been the worst.


----------



## riummi (Aug 12, 2017)

oh...he just basically...said he liked me? oh okay...im not sure how to process this information tbh


----------



## Haskell (Aug 13, 2017)

I cannot sleep. I have these thoughts so often I ought to replace the slot with what I once bought because somebody stole my sleeping pills and now I can not sleep.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I cannot sleep. I have these thoughts so often I ought to replace the slot with what I once bought because somebody stole my sleeping pills and now I can not sleep.



Why must you reference such a terrible and overrated song smfh 
Wait you put your sleeping pills in a slot? Lol the more you know


The only thing bothering me atm is that I'm still up and I have to get up early tomorrow to go to a church I'm going to against my will. Rip


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 13, 2017)

people who ****ing judge you based off of your voice. sorry that i'm 18 but still sound like i'm 12, that's not my fault. you can go choke, it's not like my vocal chords were made for _you_ specifically you piece of trash. so glad i don't talk to you anymore.


----------



## piske (Aug 13, 2017)

My emotions fluctuate so much not only from day to day but even within the same day... I hate it. I feel like I'm not in control of my own life.


----------



## kelpy (Aug 13, 2017)

gahahah
doctors would rather have me kill myself than make any exceptions, it seems


----------



## tifachu (Aug 13, 2017)

i wenbt to an eat out yesterday and as soon as i wake uo today my stomach is in incredible pain and im having fricking crazy time running to the br 5 times in an hour, everytime i drink water i have to run again.. i swear someone put laxatives in one of the things i ate, probably cookies or a cake, aaaaghhh or its i had too much wheat but idk...usually i will be able to tell within a half hour if its wheat and i can purge it before it does any harm   i also had to make mysef throw up, just to relieve some of the pain and so i can lay down in some comfort without feeling like i need to throw up


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2017)

Can I stop having like separation anxiety like everytime.. Weh thanks brain for being an ass. Not so bad today though thank goodness.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I hope they approve my dis money papers now.. I really need the money and I'm very not mentally ready to have a job just yet.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 13, 2017)

As school inches closer, more brain cells die


----------



## tifachu (Aug 13, 2017)

"can we talk about us for a second" 
ITS BEEN LOIKE 60 SECONDS YOUVE BEEN TYPING HHHNNGG WHAT IS IT IM GOING TO HAVE A HEART ATTACK FROM ANXIETY


----------



## piske (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## skarmoury (Aug 13, 2017)

Not sure what time I should be getting up to leave for this orientation thing, walking would take like 30 minutes max but I'm too lazy so I think I'll commute (idk it would probably take me an hour at most??)
It starts in a little less than 2 hours but I'm too lazy to get up hhhh


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 13, 2017)

that i can't eat solid foods lol,


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2017)

Im sad because my friend accidentally knocked over my xbox earlier and now Guitar Hero 3 is scratched to hell and back. Ive had tons of fun playing it over the last couple days and now I cant play it at all. Gotta get it resurfaced or I guess buy a new copy...


----------



## Bcat (Aug 13, 2017)

Really wish my mom would quit acting like she's flawless and above blame or objections.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 14, 2017)

School. 
Also I want Ffx on PS3 but I KNOW ma wont let me get it because it's final fantasy....


----------



## Pop-tart (Aug 14, 2017)

I want my dinner but it's only 2pm hrngn


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 14, 2017)

how little free time I have left


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 14, 2017)

college in a week...
god, i'm nervous.


----------



## kelpy (Aug 14, 2017)

it was like a month ago but it feels like i never left her
i cant tell if that's good or bad :s


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2017)

House centipedes escaped me! >:|


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2017)

My nose being the most sensitive thing ever I don't have any smelly things out?! And get used to it the least dumb nose!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 14, 2017)

The longest night ever omfg. Thankfully it's an hour less than usually at least, it's just sooooooo slow. =[


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 14, 2017)

my teeth have moved and I get my retainer tomorrow and I know they're gonna be tight as hell.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 14, 2017)

I almost held your hand but idk if you purposely or accidentally moved your hand back, either way I'm extremely worried you think I'm weird now for trying to do that


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 14, 2017)

on my last hour and this night has literally taken forever to go by, like holy guacamole. can't wait to get home though so I mean I guess that's one good thing.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm struggling to find anyone that has seen the anime _Neon Genesis Evangelion_. I want to know if it's worth watching before I watch it, so I don't end up watching something that isn't enjoyable.


----------



## hestu (Aug 14, 2017)

splatoon 2 won't work with my internet but it works with my mom's so i can either return it or wait until thanksgiving to play again and both options suck so idk


----------



## Bcat (Aug 14, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> I'm struggling to find anyone that has seen the anime _Neon Genesis Evangelion_. I want to know if it's worth watching before I watch it, so I don't end up watching something that isn't enjoyable.



We're talking about the original right? it's definitely worth a watch.


----------



## piske (Aug 14, 2017)

OMG i discovered today that my mom has been feeding my dog biscuits that were INFESTED with bugs. She's been feeding these to him 2x a day for at least 1-2 months. I almost threw-up when I looked in the container. I know eating a few bugs isn't harmful but this has to be near a hundred bugs that he's ingested. A) WHY THE F DID SHE NOT SEE THEM they're literally EVERYWHERE in the container and B) I am really worried it's hurt him... I am so, so, ANGRY right now, like WTF.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Aug 14, 2017)

Bcat said:


> We're talking about the original right? it's definitely worth a watch.



I'm just talking about in general if it's worth watching.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 14, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> I'm just talking about in general if it's worth watching.



yeah definitely. it's a classic.


----------



## riummi (Aug 14, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> I almost held your hand but idk if you purposely or accidentally moved your hand back, either way I'm extremely worried you think I'm weird now for trying to do that



ahhh try again next time and hopefully they'll reciprocate ;o;
IM LW ROOTING FOR YOU 

anyways, I'm sad because it's starting to get colder but I still wanna wear my nice dresses


----------



## Buttlet32 (Aug 14, 2017)

I just wasted 2? hours on my signature to give it a better format that still had the same information, but my Town Info Spoiler wouldn't fit anywhere in it without pushing it past its 250px limit. I'll never get that back.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 14, 2017)

Our school keeps putting dumb restrictions on us. Now we can't even bring a backpack to class and it doesn't help that my locker is on the other side of the building from all of my classes. I doubt it will last long though tbh, people are really mad about this and will probably bring their backpacks around regardless


----------



## Bcat (Aug 14, 2017)

well I'm thoroughly humiliated and sweaty


----------



## Soigne (Aug 14, 2017)

I just bought a lot of clothes and I was excited when I bought them but now I think I look ugly in them and I don't have the energy to return them.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 14, 2017)

geeez-louise victim comlex much? I agree with some of the points you've tried to make, but you ruined your argument with your childish behavior.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 14, 2017)

I live in a group home with 10 other people and we have to share everything. I don't get a bedroom to myself and there's only one working television for all 10 of us residents to watch together, despite the fact that there are two living rooms. As if having no privacy wasn't bad enough, I'm sitting here trying to watch TV and one of my roommates is in the same living room as me, blaring YouTube as loud as it can go on her cellphone. It's louder than the freaking television -- I have to watch with the captions on to understand anything that's actually happening on screen.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2017)

My dad gets mad at me constantly because I have a bad memory. He's one to talk but wtf ever. I'm going to bed.


----------



## goro (Aug 14, 2017)

a close friend of mine recently left me and cut me off. i'm coping fairly well (my boyfriend and best friend have been supportive of me as well) but damn it hurts. it was probably for the best but i miss him


----------



## cosmylk (Aug 14, 2017)

This damn cold, makes it hard to sit upright to draw or do anything unless I want a waterfall of mucus. 
Also the damn postie is late.


----------



## kelpy (Aug 14, 2017)

god, its like a feeling of homesickness- yet i can't explain it- and i've never been to said home... why me .-.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2017)

why im always in love with someone? why i cant just stop feeling attraction to someone else?

maybe 
i will just stop having feelings and never get attracted by someone
ever.


----------



## riummi (Aug 14, 2017)

ahhh it doesn't taste as good after a day or two ;; ugh like what if it tastes bad but you're saying it's ok so I don't feel bad


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm stuck at the bar with a tummy ache.


----------



## Shu (Aug 14, 2017)

I feel guilty when I play acnl bc my sibling introduced me to it and the they passed away last year June so whenever I play I just feel like it's unfair to them that they can't play the game they showed me.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 14, 2017)

Shu said:


> I feel guilty when I play acnl bc my sibling introduced me to it and the they passed away last year June so whenever I play I just feel like it's unfair to them that they can't play the game they showed me.



I'm so sorry </3


----------



## Shu (Aug 14, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> I'm so sorry </3



It's okay, and thank you <3 I am seeing a grief counselor and also trying different coping methods. These kinds of things won't go away but there is always a way to soothe it


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 14, 2017)

Shu said:


> It's okay, and thank you <3 I am seeing a grief counselor and also trying different coping methods. These kinds of things won't go away but there is always a way to soothe it


Absolutely! Learning to find solace in it is far much better on yourself than trying to forget. I had to do the same. I actually made a "shrine" to him in my WW town. Maybe it'll make you feel better too <3


----------



## Shu (Aug 14, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> Absolutely! Learning to find solace in it is far much better on yourself than trying to forget. I had to do the same. I actually made a "shrine" to him in my WW town. Maybe it'll make you feel better too <3



I like that idea. They really loved the colour green and also was a self proclaimed fairy  so maybe I will make a section of the town a nature like/fairy style shrine for them. Thank you very much for sharing, and I hope both of our loved ones are at peace <3


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 15, 2017)

You're welcome! You as well c: xoxo


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 15, 2017)

i'm not gonna snap you if you're just gonna leave me on read like lol??? sorry for trying tbh


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 15, 2017)

Today is the day I get told off by my orthodontist ahh.


----------



## carp (Aug 15, 2017)

i'm such a faker at everything and it'll all be revealed on exam results day, man


----------



## goro (Aug 15, 2017)

well time to do something dumb and show up to school for the schedule planning ugly and sleep deprived where you can just feel the depression radiating from me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2017)

doctor tomorrow like what should i say?

write a paper that says i need dis money? lol hope he know **** lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm just bothered by people in general. Bothered by things that really shouldn't bother me. 

Makes me wonder how I'm gonna survive on my own tbh I'll probably end up in a mental institution before I turn 30.


----------



## carp (Aug 15, 2017)

why dont i feel like my said feelings are real


----------



## goro (Aug 15, 2017)

i run out of energy so quickly, it's no wonder i'm so isolated and never do anything


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2017)

I boiled my rice too hard smh I'm such a fail cook.

Also I totally need to eat more green food, like going more vegetarian or vegan. I mean not cutting of meat and such completely, that'd be bad for my health since I'm allergic to i.e nuts and can't really eat other stuff for reason but yeah some veggies and nice stuff once in a while would not be wrong.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 15, 2017)

i miss my childhood REE


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 15, 2017)

I really _really_ hope this test is going to be postponed  
I can't even do the assignment let alone the test


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 15, 2017)

I have so many deadlines for the upcoming book fair, but I can't focus because I know you're leaving soon...


----------



## riummi (Aug 15, 2017)

this is the most confusing part - I hope I don't mess it up :') 
I wanna go out with him again but I'll be moving in soon so I don't really have time to hmm


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Aug 15, 2017)

Everything just seems to be going bad today.. My ex gave me trouble, my boyfriend is upset and causing arguments, several people have pm'd me and asked me to hold amiibo cards for them only to ignore me and never message back, and I figured out that some art I was waiting for for over two weeks im never gonna get.. blegh. Bad day.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2017)

ugh i really hope he writes a good sheet for that so i can approved for those money.. no way ready for a job just now.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 15, 2017)

By far the worst year of my life so far.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 15, 2017)

So I broke up with my boyfriend and he called me every name under the sun. Now, all I can think about is how worthless I am...


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 15, 2017)

I cannot for my life wake up for my 7 am classes, and ofc I cant have bfast anymore since it's past 6 and I just got out of bed
also hhh not sure if I'm being clingy esp since you have majors to prioritize (meanwhile I havent had much homework in my majors yet) so aaaaa I'm scared I'm bothering you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2017)

You know you need to take a shower when you can smell yourself... jfc it's only been 2 days lmao


----------



## tifachu (Aug 15, 2017)

my mom wants me to wrap her crab and put it in the fridge but ah........... im literally scared of seafood ... . LOL


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 15, 2017)

So much work to do, so little time.


----------



## Polymorphous Rex (Aug 16, 2017)

There are some really concerning things going on in the world right now.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2017)

Damn memory lapses.


----------



## riummi (Aug 16, 2017)

ok this shouldn't bother me but how are you so sweet, caring and supportive??? HOW?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

Ugh so tired and need to make a call kms

At least I saw my doctor hope he formulated something I could use...


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 16, 2017)

riummi said:


> ok this shouldn't bother me but how are you so sweet, caring and supportive??? HOW?



Sometimes I find myself asking the same thing, like what did I do to deserve this


----------



## Squidward (Aug 16, 2017)

Just because I liked drawing as a child and was good at it everyone automatically assumed I'm going to do something art related in the future, and naturally so did I, only to later discover I'm not really interested in that as a profession. I mean every kid likes to draw, it's just that I was good at it. Now I'm studying design and I hate it...


----------



## Peter (Aug 16, 2017)

Was buying a ?0.65 cushion cover from Amazon and express delivery was ?25...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

^yeah some delivery companies are just scammers :v

also think i might need to sleep now going up at 6.30 am should be a crime


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 16, 2017)

im really bored


----------



## piske (Aug 16, 2017)

I love my mother but she can annoy me like no one else... >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

okay yes i fell asleep why ok if i ever get a job it must be like afternoon/evening one this is just jksdfhdf


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2017)

I've had Jake and Murray stalk my profile recently and its kinda creepy .-.

Also everyone keeps like ignoring my art request posts in the museum shop and idk why. Guess they don't like my art. It's okay, I don't really like it either.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've had Jake and Murray stalk my profile recently and its kinda creepy .-.
> 
> Also everyone keeps like ignoring my art request posts in the museum shop and idk why. Guess they don't like my art. It's okay, I don't really like it either.



Well what's wrong with mods visiting your profile? 



Spoiler: just something about your art



maybe people don't really like your art because, well, kinda outdated? I was thinking a bit last night. Most people here want cutesy, detailed stuff and I don't think yours is quite getting there yet.
I'm sorry if I'm being a critic or anything but it's sad to see people ignore your art...your art is great! Only thing is the art style I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've had Jake and Murray stalk my profile recently and its kinda creepy .-.
> 
> Also everyone keeps like ignoring my art request posts in the museum shop and idk why. Guess they don't like my art. It's okay, I don't really like it either.



I sometimes get Jake all the time so whatever


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Well what's wrong with mods visiting your profile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it's not a bad thing that they're stalking me  it's just weird that two mods have looked at my profile recently.



Spoiler: And about my art.



I guess I could see them maybe not wanting to request from me, but like when I put my art out there and ask others to draw them for me so I can have different styles of references, they don't even do that. My last request thread was bumped like 10 times and nobody replied to it except one person saying they _might_ draw it for me.
Idk maybe I'm being too impatient??

And I figured it was my style. I don't even like my style, I'm constantly trying to improve cause I think it looks bad but improvement takes time and I don't want to wait.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ///
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And about my art.
> ...



I know this wasn't a reply to me, but have you posted in people's shops? I know it's more likely to get a response if you post on a thread of someone selling art already.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm trying to remember this cartoon I used to watch with my little cousin and I can't remember or find it. It's all that I've been thinking about today

The cartoon is about these like fairy things who watch over wishes. I think it was on the hasbro channel


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hasbro_Studios ? ^

know i shouldn't be buying this 3ds but eh i can switch out the bottom plate so well and i'd need one i s2g the one i have is nice buuut smh everything runs real slow.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 16, 2017)

Sheila said:


> I sometimes get Jake all the time so whatever



I love how you used 'sometimes' and 'all the time' in one sentence. Okay this isn't an attack, I just found it gramatically funny pfft



Spoiler: gosh



Ugh it's 3 am and I'm overthinking again bc I've been telling all my close friends about you but you seem to keep a low profile about us so idk if you're okay with me being noisy, I'm scared you're not comfortable with that and you'll get mad at me and leave me or something ?? I mean you haven't been telling any of our mutual close friends, most of what they know is from me and from what they see but it's never from you and I wanna cry, idk what you actually feel about this relationship


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> I love how you used 'sometimes' and 'all the time' in one sentence. Okay this isn't an attack, I just found it gramatically funny pfft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well as in I get him often, sometimes not at all? Yeah I've always sucked at grammar when it comes to languages


----------



## riummi (Aug 16, 2017)

I should be cleaning and packing right now but instead I'm just lazing around 

also my friends are so eager to meet you but it's not like we're bf/gf yet - they want to have dinner too lol
why are my friends like this :')

AND why is the tour so expensive ;; even the student discount doesn't help much


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm really close to ending a 9 year friendship with one of my friends. She's been bothering me a lot lately and I'm starting to get really annoyed with her, almost to the point where I can't stand her anymore. Idk it really sucks but I just... we're nothing alike and we have nothing in common, and we're both antisocial so it's not like that type of friendship works out for us. I don't feel comfortable around her anymore and I don't like to hangout with her much because she likes to play on her phone 24/7. It's really irritating.

Idk, it's a good thing I'm going to college in about a week. Time to make some new, hopefully not immature friends.

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> I should be cleaning and packing right now but instead I'm just lazing around



Same tbh


----------



## Livvy (Aug 16, 2017)

I am so hungry. Today it's officially been two weeks since my surgery, which means two weeks with my teeth wired shut. Today also marks the half way point, two more weeks and I get them unwired. Liquid diet is really boring. Like I am not hungry if I drink enough, but I don't want to drink so I get distracted and just don't, but then earlier I got super dizzy when I stood up and almost passed out. Oops. 

On top of that I found out my insurance is NOT covering the surgery, even though I was originally told by the doctor's office that it was covered. So I found out yesterday I owe $13,000. The good news is I can do it in payments with 0 interest at least, but I'm majorly stressed out about having a new bill. I start school in five days, but it looks like I'll need to get a second job as well once I'm healed from this surgery. Luckily a lot of places here are hiring. 

Also for my current job, I have this giant project due, and I'm messing around online self-sabotaging myself instead. So my anxiety continues to build, because I'm procrastinating.


----------



## hestu (Aug 16, 2017)

i have a cyst on my tailbone!!!! for like the fifth time!!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm in so much pain right now but am coping.


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 16, 2017)

why does it seem like out of 7 billion people in this world only my cat truly understands me


----------



## Imbri (Aug 16, 2017)

Becca617 said:


> why does it seem like out of 7 billion people in this world only my cat truly understands me



My job requires me to interact with people all day long. No one understands why, when I have a day off, I say I'm going to stay home with my cats and 'unpeople'. Honestly, curling up in a chair with the two of them to watch a movie or read a book is much better than going out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2017)

Trying to talk to my mom about my constant procrastination of everything and she'd rather text her friends and look at her phone. What a joke.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2017)

And I missed my blood test appointment today because the doctors didn't send me a reminder and I'm sure the woman at the desk booked it for the 17th August. Even had it written on my calendar. Called them earlier this afternoon for the lady to tell me that my appointment was today at 11.30am!! Absolutely fuming! Now I've got to go back on the 31st August only I may be busy that day.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 16, 2017)

My school schedule got messed up, idk how the counselors got it so jumbled -.-

though I'm relieved I'm not the only one cuz everyone else's got messed up too


----------



## Zane (Aug 16, 2017)

i got too hype about redoing my tumblr layout and spent too long messing with it, gave myself some good ol eye strain


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 16, 2017)

I accidentally tt'd a month forward instead of a day forward in acnl (I changed the language to le francais for l'amusement and the game switched the month and date thingies on the tt screen and ugh I'm s o  d u m b) luckily no one moved but now I have to clear my town of all these clovers and dandelions rip :x


----------



## piske (Aug 16, 2017)

Headache... always a headache... ouch. ;_;


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a swim unit next year and I hate putting my head underwater.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 16, 2017)

My stomach hurts so I skipped bfast
Also why did I sign up for this, I have so much to do later, but ok technically it's my fault for wasting time last night


----------



## piske (Aug 16, 2017)

Gonna storm here soon and it always freaks out my dog and the cat :<


----------



## Squidward (Aug 16, 2017)

I can't fall asleep


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 16, 2017)

I know you find me attractive and know the feelings are mutual,
but doesn't mean what you do sometimes doesn't bum me out...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 16, 2017)

i think
i should never tell you my problems again
because i dont want to annoy you
and im just annoying you. 
:'))


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm hungry and want to eat all the foods I'm not allowed to eat,,


----------



## kelpy (Aug 16, 2017)

i just wanna go to north carolina already because im at the end of my rope and being in this house is killing me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2017)

my nose can you stop reacting to every single atom around the house jesus christ

also not feeling awake still had loads of coffee smh


----------



## goro (Aug 17, 2017)

i hate myself


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2017)

Why are the friends list system so trashy on here, and what's the dif between that and contact btw.

I mean remove the person as whole if they decide not wanting me there, don't keep them in the list??


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 17, 2017)

My jeans shrunk in the wash.


----------



## goro (Aug 17, 2017)

ah sweet it's time for that 5 am dysphoria spike


----------



## kelpy (Aug 17, 2017)

^^same i feel u  hope u got some rest


-- i feel really stuck rn ? idk its really making me anxious though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2017)

I can't access my profile on mobile lmao RIP


----------



## Farobi (Aug 17, 2017)

I hate my groups in all my classes. Either incompetent or we don't vibe well at all, but we're stuck to each other. Damn it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2017)

ugh still tired from yesterday sdkjfhsdf


----------



## piske (Aug 17, 2017)

Icky, I keep getting bloody noses... >.>


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

Nooooo!!! There's less than 3 weeks left of summer!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 17, 2017)

dont you love it when you are paranoic about your discord account being possibly hacked and when you ask people they ignore you? :')) , this is why i ****ing hate you little brat , :'))


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 17, 2017)

I cannOT DRAW HANDS FOR THE LIFE OF ME ohhhhhh my god


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2017)

a rl "friend" knew i shouldn't logged into steam lel


----------



## riummi (Aug 17, 2017)

ok but WHAT ARE WE
bc we text often, plan dates, hold hands and and yea ;;


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 17, 2017)

riummi said:


> ok but WHAT ARE WE
> bc we text often, plan dates, hold hands and and yea ;;



omg have you had the DTR talk yet

Ughh I hate my 7 am class, my prof starts on time and I'm not even fully awake yet zzzz


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2017)

The 24th cannot come soon enough!


----------



## riummi (Aug 17, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> omg have you had the DTR talk yet
> 
> Ughh I hate my 7 am class, my prof starts on time and I'm not even fully awake yet zzzz



I think I'll bring it up once we go out a few more times but I don't wanna jump to conclusions even though he does like me a lot ;;


----------



## piske (Aug 17, 2017)

Today is just annoying, nothing horrible but like everything has been annoying... couldn't sleep last night,  the weather is so crappy, I had a bloody nose, then I just felt restless and depressed all day and now I've eaten something that's making my mouth hurt and itch, and I feel a headache coming on... UGH.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm rly tired but I wanna draw...


----------



## riummi (Aug 17, 2017)

WOAH sooo this isn't even bothering me but we're exclusive now 
I hope I'm not too awkward when I see you tmrw too


----------



## Soigne (Aug 18, 2017)

Woke up at 2:30a feeling sick and now I can't get back to sleep. I have to be up for work in about 3 hours and I just want more sleep.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 18, 2017)

Have been tossing and turning and today woke up with a huge knot in my neck. =[


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2017)

There are very good reasons why you should never tell people with ASD diagnoses/depression/other mental issues "to get a life, job, education" and a "normal" life. A lot of us can't do that and you know that, yet you yell at us :^) stfu.


----------



## tui (Aug 18, 2017)

i'm not sure whether i'm going to be called into work yet today! it makes me super antsy, i've got to go to the doctors late afternoon as well.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 18, 2017)

riummi said:


> WOAH sooo this isn't even bothering me but we're exclusive now
> I hope I'm not too awkward when I see you tmrw too



CONGRAAAATS OML!!!

I have so much homework and papers to do but ofc I chose to prioritize him and extra-curricular activities this weekend rip me :')


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2017)

ugh still tired idk if taking that short nap helped

i even ate and drink wtf body cope with me


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 18, 2017)

me: lol im suicidal
ten people at once: [screaming abt how selfish i am, how i should try x, how they totally understand everything im going thru because they actually have anxiety, how i shouldnt Joke about that (bonus if they start telling a long ass story about how they once thought about death which proves that they have experienced Real Suicidal Thoughts™ and are allowed to decide what anyone ever should say about suicide) while also telling me thst it's my own fault abd that i should just stop being suicidal (but they write it in a "sympathetic" way lmao preferably in a pm and it sounds like theyre expecting me to b like Wow Thanks u are Awesome bc they wrote a stupid pm about suicide 2 me lol)]



edit in case someones Upset abt this uh this isnt like a General Opinion like im nto saying everyone needs to shut up or w/e or that it's always bad to say those things, it's just a Personal Vent Post abt my Personal Struggles w ppl lol so pls dont b like Wow Huh If Thats How U Feel Then Why Dont U Just Kys Rn Lol   bc thats not uhhhhh what this was abt and theres no reason 2 feel attacked lel


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 18, 2017)

baaaACK TO SCHOOL SHOPPING COMMERCIALS UGH STOP I STILL HAVE 2 AND A HALF MORE WEEKS OF SUMMER


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> me: lol im suicidal
> ten people at once: [screaming abt how selfish i am, how i should try x, how they totally understand everything im going thru because they actually have anxiety, how i shouldnt Joke about that (bonus if they start telling a long ass story about how they once thought about death which proves that they have experienced Real Suicidal Thoughts™ and are allowed to decide what anyone ever should say about suicide) while also telling me thst it's my own fault abd that i should just stop being suicidal (but they write it in a "sympathetic" way lmao preferably in a pm and it sounds like theyre expecting me to b like Wow Thanks u are Awesome bc they wrote a stupid pm about suicide 2 me lol)]
> 
> 
> ...



lit me when i tell people but with asperger/asd lol :^)


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

kids on my floor play soccer in the hallway until 2am >.>


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 18, 2017)

When my mum saw me she told me I've lost weight.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 18, 2017)

I never understood how hard dealing with money issues while living alone was going to be.

I'm not naive when it comes to money, I plan and budget, just surprise costs and unexpected charges are a *****.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 18, 2017)

bleep


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 18, 2017)

My life is pathetic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2017)

This site is like rly slow rn .-.


----------



## riummi (Aug 18, 2017)

mom is pissed off and I'm reminded of how happy I am to be leaving :')))
I didn't even ask you to get the cart but you're mad at me for saying we don't need it??


----------



## Soigne (Aug 18, 2017)

idk if the boy i like is interested in the slightest and i want to Scream 
this is so not a problem in the grand scheme of life but i am.. nervous


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

summer sleeping habits. :O


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 18, 2017)

I  W A N T  T B T  F A I R  N O W


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2017)

I really suck at puzzle games.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 18, 2017)

Apparently, it's my fault if someone takes advantage of me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2017)

It's 10pm, I've been up since 7:30 this morning, and all I've had to eat all day is a bowl of cereal and a sandwich. And this time it's not because I'm procrastinating, it's because I'm poor af and have no food... ripp


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 18, 2017)

i hate myself i don't want to hate myself but i do and i always screw up and people never let me slide like i let them slide
i'm so ****ing done and ??? i can't do this anymore?? i'm going to college in 2 days, i've already ****ed up and i'm just a loner and i feel like i have no one. i really feel like i have no one who tolerates me anymore lol. six months ago, i thought i'd found my (metaphorical) home and that i was a permanent resident. it's all come crashing down on me recently and i'm just still trying to recover from realizing i'm all alone in this world. how the **** am i alone in a world full of 7 billion people? i was born in the wrong lifetime i'm just WOW destroyed over it. i just want someone i can call mine and at this point, i feel like i'm NEVER gonna get that. i'm broken bro. i can't do this anymore.


----------



## hestu (Aug 18, 2017)

i!!! am!!! in!!! so!!! much!!! pain!!!!!


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 18, 2017)

why do i always lose m pen for my tablet?? so?? much?? like i leave the room for a few minutes earlier and i come back expecting to find it in the blankets but nope!!!


----------



## Shu (Aug 19, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> why do i always lose m pen for my tablet?? so?? much?? like i leave the room for a few minutes earlier and i come back expecting to find it in the blankets but nope!!!



that's me with the 3ds stylus yo i feel u


----------



## tifachu (Aug 19, 2017)

Im really tired.  i was up waiting for my friends mom to pick me up cuz we were suppoed to have a sleep over :c It's now past midnight, which is past the time i normally go to sleep. Cuz i'm a child. ive also been drawing non-stop for days.... As in, maybe 6-8 hours every day. My fingers feel like mush when I type. xD


----------



## Shu (Aug 19, 2017)

DADDY LONG LEGS IN THE BATHROOM I CANT PEE SHI


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 19, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> why do i always lose m pen for my tablet?? so?? much?? like i leave the room for a few minutes earlier and i come back expecting to find it in the blankets but nope!!!



That's exactly me with glasses.
So, to, speak, I need to find my eyes every each 10 mins.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 19, 2017)

Aaaah what's some good background music for a video about a bridge? ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

wth it's already 1am?? ;~;


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 19, 2017)

Finally find some coolio music for my video almost an hour later lmao


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 19, 2017)

That I have numbers in my username


----------



## uyumin (Aug 19, 2017)

School is starting again in about a week. Rip.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

Holy crap a spider just landed on me in my bed, luckily I killed it but jfc they need to get out ;-;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 19, 2017)

Someone gave us a bag of these coconut macadamia nut chocolate balls and I want to eat all of them but then I'll die.


----------



## Livvy (Aug 19, 2017)

I got cleaning chemicals on my hands and now my hands are dry and peely and it's creeping me out


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2017)

I cut one of my finger nails too short


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2017)

Still a bit tired, but maybe I'll be better later so I can go to the cinema, would be fun and I need to get their brochure with the stuff they are showing (yeah I collect them lel)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 19, 2017)

When someone says 15 minutes and it's 2 hours later and you're wondering if they're ever coming....


----------



## kelpy (Aug 19, 2017)

chomp chomp. burnt toast my dudes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2017)

Wasted all my Garden warfare 2 munnies on sticker packs, i got all the flowers but where ma disco chomper maaan


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm getting mouth sores from my braces ugh they hurt


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

Every single morning I wake up really congested and I hate it.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 19, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> I cut one of my finger nails too short



Absolute pure hell. I did that the other day and it still hurts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm jealous that everyone else can make art and sell it for like 100-200 tbt  and then have them all done in such a short amount of time and not only do I never seem to have the time but *I'm pretty sure* my art isn't even worth that much. Hell they're prob not even worth the 50 tbt they usually sell for.

I don't deserve to make tbt lol I have like no self esteem anymore RIP 

...

Ignore this post I'm an unappreciative jealous fool who prob doesn't deserve commissions anyways


----------



## piske (Aug 19, 2017)

When you really want to remember something but you can't and you have no details or papers or anything to try and figure it out...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm boooooored how am I supposed to wait for the tbt fair when I'm bored?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I'm boooooored how am I supposed to wait for the tbt fair when I'm bored?



You can add these weird apple tags to the TBT Fair announcement thread. I did that last year, and I want to see it again.

Examples include "apples have fun too", "apples saved the fair", "apples enjoy the fair", and "apples deserve prizes".

My favorite one is "apples ate my cake".


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

My self esteem sucks ***


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 19, 2017)

[at mcdonalds drive thru] id like 1 mcdeath pls


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

my neck hurts from sitting in this dumb stiff chair all morning >:V


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 19, 2017)

i like your signature ^

- - - Post Merge - - -

and nothing's bothering me (for once) i'm chill and happy


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

I feel like leaving but I can't because of the fair


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2017)

I wasn't able to wear my necklace this morning because for some reason it magically got tangled since I last took it off (literally last night). What is even going on


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

there is Too Much mac n cheese in this house


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2017)

Soigne said:


> Absolute pure hell. I did that the other day and it still hurts.



yep especially on toe nail, hate those ingrown nails man


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2017)

Soigne said:


> Absolute pure hell. I did that the other day and it still hurts.



I feel you


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 19, 2017)

You're just proving why. lol


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2017)

Why is this happening, all I want to do is send this user a vm


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 19, 2017)

^ Looks like it was /down/ for everyone for a bit. Seems to be back now.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2017)

Tried killing a spider but it fell behind my dresser. ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

I didn't realize something so simple could be so frustrating ;-;


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2017)

Fleshy said:


> ^ Looks like it was /down/ for everyone for a bit. Seems to be back now.



And we're back.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2017)

^Been getting that the last week, super annoying when you type a reply and boom everything goes white or weird coding lol


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ^Been getting that the last week, super annoying when you type a reply and boom everything goes white or weird coding lol



There's me blaming google chrome, meanwhile the other sites I'm using are working. There have been times where I even get an error message and can't access the site ahh.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 19, 2017)

Just about everything is becoming a problem with me, semi family problems, emotional state, just honestly feeling **** as of late.

I just can't concentrate with life right now, doesn't help that I still think about my mother, god...I miss her.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 19, 2017)

The belittling of serious events / situations people have been in. Been bothering me for years, finally taking a serious toll on me.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

The ice cream truck is outside but my extreme social anxiety keeps me inside as it drives gracefully along x(

Also my finger hurts really bad, and I'm trying to draw a picture for someone but I can't even start it, I don't want it to be flat and boring like my other drawings.


----------



## Zane (Aug 19, 2017)

why do I keep eating these cookies when they just upset my stomach asdhjdfjsjk


----------



## Soigne (Aug 19, 2017)

This ugly mess.


Spoiler:


----------



## Flare (Aug 19, 2017)

Grr Imm not gonna be able to use Internet for 4 days starting tomorrow smh. Well, atleast it's only 4.


----------



## milkyi (Aug 19, 2017)

bluepikachu47's signature isn't centered and that makes me vry annoyed


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Aug 19, 2017)

Promised a friend I'd hang out today... would rather not.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2017)

I haven't gotten any sleep in the past 24 hours...'should really go to bed!


----------



## milkyi (Aug 19, 2017)

everytime i talk in my group chat i feel ignored and it makes me really upset??? and i just wonder why i even bother talking at all because people ignore me idk anymore


----------



## Soigne (Aug 19, 2017)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Promised a friend I'd hang out today... would rather not.



That was me a few days ago & then I actually did cancel plans and now they aren't talking to me. But honestly it was worth it


----------



## tifachu (Aug 19, 2017)

thanks for thinking im not fat, i guess


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 19, 2017)

yikes neck cramps


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

Last year's TBT fair has come back to haunt me


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm going to waste so much time on this year's fair.
Oh no.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2017)

Lonely, just trying to color and not think about it


----------



## riummi (Aug 20, 2017)

ugh I dont wanna go take a shower ;; also nervous to meet my roommate


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 20, 2017)

Spoiler: sometimes i h8 groupworks



lmao I hate it when I'm doing my part of the paper then some other groupmate just edits whatever I've already put while I'm continuously typing down like;;;
pls don't interrupt me while I'm not done with my part, I'm aware I'm just typing whatever but I swear I'll edit that later, shoo and do your own part ugh I can't track what I've already typed down when you're editing it immediately :---)
also stop constantly telling me what to do wHILE I'M DOING MY WORK, I'M AWARE IT'S MESSY BUT I KNOW WHAT TO GET BACK TO LATER

stop bothering me pls you're making me anxious tysm


----------



## carp (Aug 20, 2017)

a guy touched my arse on the tube yesterday.. and i did nothing; i feel weird about that


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2017)

My nose.. Hello stop sneezing and being full of snot every other minute I don't have anything smelly here and I cleaned the other day wtf?


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2017)

i wish artrage could just make pixels this is gonna take forever (-ω-、)


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 20, 2017)

I've lost my apple earphones, they were my only pair and I loved them


----------



## riummi (Aug 20, 2017)

My arm is sore, I'm probably going to be awkward and quiet around his friend, and for some reason, I keep waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to go back to sleep (and then I wake up super early when I do go back to sleep a few hours later)


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 20, 2017)

If you're guilty of something, bringing up "why I'm even on the site to begin with" doesn't help your argument at all.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 20, 2017)

My overbite is coming back even though I'm still wearing the retainer, i'm getting tired of this. I really don't want to have to go through the whole braces process again.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2017)

ugh don't want to go check my eyes again rip wallet


----------



## kelpy (Aug 20, 2017)

i find the fair really anxiety inducing because theres just
so much going on
but im trying my best


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 20, 2017)

everyone is so looooud today ugh


----------



## tifachu (Aug 20, 2017)

Tablet problems


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 20, 2017)

feeling really lonely and depressed


----------



## Squidward (Aug 20, 2017)

I just ate and I'm hungry again??


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2017)

My mom being the worst klutz ever .. like how the heck don't you have two phone chargers if you know you'll forget one at work all the time.. first and last time you can borrow mine


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2017)

neck & shoulders are stiff so i can feel a biiig tension headache coming on


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 20, 2017)

Movie date later and I feel like throwing up bc I'm extremely excited idk


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 20, 2017)

long distance relationship makes me want to c r y


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 20, 2017)

I ate ritz crackers earlier and now my throat is so scratchy I keep coughing 

And my computer keeps updating ugh I can't even get on it

- - - Post Merge - - -

update: aaaaah i think im getting sick


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 20, 2017)

I have borderline personality disorder. The disorder is characterized as going from one extreme to another: I have mood swings on a daily basis that range from depression to manic happiness or from depression to rage, when I meet a person I immediately either love or hate them, and everything must be, behave, and look the way it is defined almost down to a stereotype. There are no gray areas inside my head. Everything either is or isn't. 

Do you see how having this type of disorder could get someone into trouble?


----------



## Shu (Aug 20, 2017)

Booked dates are cramped I have no time to prepare for school registration fml

Also, why is a racist teacher still there. Fire him wtf.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 20, 2017)

school starts again in 2 weeks o boi :,^))))


----------



## riummi (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm suprised I was so sad when you left today ;; you only stayed for like 30 min but at least we'll get to hang out on wednesday! (ugh the day of my 7:30 am class)


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 21, 2017)

Felt an incoming mental break for a few weeks now, I can feel myself getting worse but I have no idea how to stop it. I'm lonely and very scared, terrified of it happening

- - - Post Merge - - -

and I broke my laptop screen, it takes double the power to plug it into my TV and run it like that, and I have no money for power after this ?1.30 runs out so, gotta prioritise either washing or eating .. plus I can't really use my laptop so I'm just sitting on my living room floor like ...

I have an appointment to get things sorted tomorrow though so hopefully this is temporary because I am really struggling


----------



## unravel (Aug 21, 2017)

Random thoughts 2016: When your friend treats you like a kid and always pats your head

dafuq so annoying


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2017)

The heat here

and I wanna go to the concert but idk man...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 21, 2017)

Well, tomorrow's the day I go back to school...which means today is the last day of Summer Break. Time to blast _The Final Countdown_ on my iPad.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 21, 2017)

my heart won't stop beating like i've just ran a marathon, and i'm just sitting by myself, and it's starting to make me feel really physically sick


----------



## Bcat (Aug 21, 2017)

why is that she can blatantly lie to your face, get caught in that lie, and treat you like crap yet you have nothing but love for her and nothing but contempt for me????


----------



## riummi (Aug 21, 2017)

agh skin care is such a pain when you can't just easily go back and forth from the sinks ;;


----------



## Zane (Aug 21, 2017)

I slowly cleared out one of my messy museum rooms and just finished setting up my contest entry room in it only to be reminded when it came time to add the lights that u can't turn off the light in the museum rooms 






the lighting was literally the most important part my room is so basic w/o it but I. Don't want to empty an entire room in my house and set the room up again. ughh


----------



## unravel (Aug 21, 2017)

Trying to recover


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 21, 2017)

im sick
ugh i feel miserable


----------



## Shu (Aug 21, 2017)

I know he's cheating on you so does everyone else but you still don't believe me or her or him or them or anyone wtf wtf ?? break up with him gdi he's trash tf you can do better?  smh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 21, 2017)

why did you told him that , i told you not to say him anything.
thanks for ruining my day EVEN more , like , seriously , ;'))


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 21, 2017)

My roommates like never talk to me, but they seem to like each other... I genuinely stepped out of my comfort zone and tried to get to know them and they literally did not tell me anything about themselves. Like wtf how am I supposed to be friends with my roommates if they don't cooperate with me.

And get this, so our desks are up against a wall and my bedroommates desk is toward the window and mine is on the other side of hers. The problem is that the Ethernet plugin is near the window, and a 7ft cord _just_ doesn't reach far enough. But she's too stubborn to switch desks with me. She keeps coming up with excuses like "I wanna sit by the window" and "you could get an extension cord" (Like seriously do they even make extension cords for Ethernet cables?) So I gotta bring in my stupid 30ft cord from home just because my roommate is a stubborn loaf. 

God I hate being in this dorm with these people. I just want to be alone so I can listen to my 80s music and study in peace, but nooooo my roommates are like the typical young woman and like all that hip hop bs and prob wouldn't let me listen to my music or even talk to me. Why won't they try to make conversation with me? Why won't they listen when I talk to them?

Oh and there was this essay I had to write that was due Friday and I didn't even know about it until Sunday evening. Yep I'm doin gr8 here. 

I really wish classes would start... I need something to do here.


----------



## kelpy (Aug 21, 2017)

ll


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 22, 2017)

Well, crummy day today
Was stuck waiting for somebody to pick me up from school for about 2 hours because I missed the bus and apparently nobody has the sense to pick up the phone in my house, so that was g r e a t


----------



## carp (Aug 22, 2017)

i get my exam results in 2 days!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 22, 2017)

School is starting the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 22, 2017)

Pancake225 said:


> School is starting the next 2 weeks.



Oh do you go back at the start of September?

I swallowed my tablet but it feels like I have something stuck down my throat.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 22, 2017)

Some people are going to think I'm saying this for attention but suicidal thoughts are bothering me. I'm having that due to health issues. But hopefully i get better? :.)


----------



## carp (Aug 22, 2017)

my motivation to do art is dwindling


----------



## Squidward (Aug 22, 2017)

One of my "friends" only messages me when she needs something, but when I need to ask her something she just leaves me on seen. Guess it's time to take out the trash!! ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2017)

This weather. I hate when it's chilly and sunny at the same time because of cold sweats and you can't dress properly. Get proper autumn already or be, hot?


----------



## kelpy (Aug 22, 2017)

my sister is acting really weird and i feel like shes pranking me but its giving me so much anxiety


----------



## unravel (Aug 22, 2017)

I miss the old me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 22, 2017)

"wonderful , are you gonna be mad and stubborn at me now?
EXCUSE ME , I HAVE THE RIGHTS TO GET MAD AND EXPRESS MY FEELINGS , AFTER ALL I WASNT THE IDIOT WHO TOLD HIM THAT . THANK YOU VERY MUCH 
"im not mad lol"


----------



## Soigne (Aug 22, 2017)

Classes begin tomorrow and my anxiety is eating away at me.


----------



## riummi (Aug 22, 2017)

I hope I don't go into the wrong room for my class :')))


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 22, 2017)

it's so humid and everything is sticky and gross and something's wrong with the ac :,^DDD


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 22, 2017)

trying to stay awake but I can feel my eyes working against me 

why am I tired so early lately, need more coffee


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 22, 2017)

whatever


----------



## riummi (Aug 22, 2017)

omg I hope my roommate isn't weirded out by me inviting him LOL ;; and I wonder what our friend group would think about us hmm


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 23, 2017)

My pet apples are angry at me for not playing video games for them.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 23, 2017)

I just broke things off with my best friend of three years last week. Looking back, it wasn't anything too major but I'm not sure if I should or even want to reconcilitate


----------



## carp (Aug 23, 2017)

gcse results are tomorrow boi


----------



## karma the oddity (Aug 23, 2017)

i think i finally got a toxic friend of mine to break away, but i'm concerned she may try to sway my other friends' opinions of me because she's a borderline sociopathic d**kwad.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2017)

too much coffee

and no asperger group tomorrow meh


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 23, 2017)

There was a huge storm last night and it still feels humid


----------



## Squidward (Aug 23, 2017)

I don't want to leave the house today


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2017)

forgot to buy a thing i needed for my cooking entry o well down again i go to the store


----------



## riummi (Aug 23, 2017)

Legit worried that I'm in the wrong classroom bc no one is in here but then again it's still pretty early and the room number matches BUT YOU NEVER KNOW and I'm still freaking out on the inside rn


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2017)

Ok my cooking thing failed horribly, must be something wrong with our oven or the cake itself because I usually do it like that and it never fails. Ah well I'll just try another base


----------



## piske (Aug 23, 2017)

Sometimes, my friend is so mind-bogglingly dumb that I don't understand how she functions as an adult person... ;_; it's painful...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2017)

I've lost my mind.


----------



## piske (Aug 23, 2017)

Someone I knew when I was younger died recently, I saw it on the news. She was my age, way too young to die... it feels so strange... it's not like I knew her now and tbh when I was younger I didn't like her, but it just feels so surreal... and she had accomplished so much, was so true to who she was... it makes me feel like if I were to die unexpectedly that it wouldn't be worth saying anything about... and that's not to fish for compliments or anything, I just feel like she was an actual loss and I don't know that I would be seen the same way... what have I done? Whose lives have I touched? I honestly don't think anyone besides my immediate family would have anything good to say, and even then I'm highly doubtful... just so bizarre, sad, and weird-feeling right now...


----------



## Soigne (Aug 23, 2017)

It's the first day of classes and I've already cried twice this is fine I've been doing homework for just over 7 hours now this is fine this is ok : )


----------



## riummi (Aug 23, 2017)

I knew I would hate this public speaking class...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't think that actually works for you but I don't want to come off as rude just because of that >_>

Also customs here being slowest ever. Like does it take like 14 hours to just decide a customs fee lmao I doubt you have stuff going on lol oh well I'll get it tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 24, 2017)

how the **** do i get myself to study


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 24, 2017)

I woke up with the worst stomach pains, I haven't been able to get out of bed, I came here to distract myself but it's always so quiet at this time


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2017)

Burned a plastic bowl and social insurance being a freaking douchebag. What more do you even need to give me dosh??


----------



## babykas (Aug 24, 2017)

My boyfriend is in university, and his life isn't where he wants it to be.  He has his own problems to do with school, and he's really afraid he won't get his bachelors.
Me on the other hand, am supposed to be finishing highschool this upcoming year, but because I can't get my life together either, I'm not even done the first grade of hs, and whenever I try to discuss my problems with him, I feel belittled, because it doesn't feel as important as his. Sometimes he'll even say that I'm too young to be thinking about this, but I don't want to fail at life either. 
(I do online schooling for medical reasons)


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 24, 2017)

He only has about 2 more weeks here,
And I have no money to go along with him.
I can't live without you.


----------



## piske (Aug 24, 2017)

Allergies... so, so bad...


----------



## Peter (Aug 24, 2017)

Officially a member of the cracked iPhone screen gang


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2017)

Peter said:


> Officially a member of the cracked iPhone screen gang



grats, or not.. Been avoiding that with mine oddly enough but I make sure to take careful care about phones since they are p expensive here.


----------



## Peter (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheila said:


> grats, or not.. Been avoiding that with mine oddly enough but I make sure to take careful care about phones since they are p expensive here.



Yeah I've had mine 3 years and there isn't a mark on it -- and I drop it everywhere, on concrete streets and everything. Then today I drop it a few feet on my bedroom floor and it decides to finally die on me.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2017)

Peter said:


> Yeah I've had mine 3 years and there isn't a mark on it -- and I drop it everywhere, on concrete streets and everything. Then today I drop it a few feet on my bedroom floor and it decides to finally die on me.



whoa, that's some real bad luck  i think i dropped mine once from the sofa to the floor and it only got hurt a bit on the upper part outside the screen thankfully enough

hope you had some insurance for it though...


----------



## riummi (Aug 24, 2017)

agh I wish my roommate wasn't here so much ;; I can't invite ppl


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 24, 2017)

I have _got_ to stop procrastinating. I can't believe myself; procrastinating on easy homework.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 24, 2017)

Oh my god... my roommates are constantly talking to their friends on their phones... it's soooo irritating.

They actually have friends and lives and all that. Literally the only person I can really talk to on the phone is my mom. I don't have any friends that are close enough to me to do that. I'm such a boring and lame person, who would ever want to be friends with me anyways. Seems like the only people I can talk to and be friends with are people much older than me, like >30 years old. Kinda sucks.

But seriously, I hate listening to my roommates talk to their friends constantly. Like fml.

RRRRGGGHH KILL ME NOW PLS


Also, I have like a crapton of points to spend on food and stuff (I have like 2040 points and I only spend about 10 a day) but I'm so stingy with all of my currency that I'm afraid to spend them. Like wtf is wrong with me.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 24, 2017)

my uniform is probably gonna arrive like a week after school starts oh boy this'll be fUn :^))))


----------



## Pop-tart (Aug 25, 2017)

At the moment we have no money, no food, and our fridge is broken mmmmmmmboy


----------



## riummi (Aug 25, 2017)

So many assignments and due dates to sort out


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 25, 2017)

Im actually so disgusted and uncomfortable. I've told you many times that I don't want you to hug me or touch me in any way, but you keep asking and you know that I'll feel bad for saying no when you insist & will say yes to not make it even more awkward. We used to be good friends but now I dread talking to you and even more hanging out


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2017)

social insurance being jerks, customs holding my 3ds for no reason, some people not replying WAKING UP TOO EARLY ****

yeah

-deep breaths-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 25, 2017)

Since I haven't worked on anything traditional in a while, and since I'm sitting at a computer, I just messed up a line of the traditional drawing I am working on and went to go press CTRL+Z on the keyboard...


----------



## Squidward (Aug 25, 2017)

I have so many mosquito bites!!


----------



## Zane (Aug 25, 2017)

i'm hungry but there's nothing but plums and cupcakes @@


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2017)

dad being a ****. stop calling me and arrange those stupid dinners and whatnot. i try telling you i don't wanna see but then you do your best to make me whine that i really need you and whatnot.. just stop it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 25, 2017)

I feel extremely uncomfortable right now. I got a PM from one of my friends on here and after that, my mind just went completely blank. I couldn't even talk to my mom on the phone because I kept spacing out. I'm really bothered rn and I honestly feel like crying.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 25, 2017)

my god man leave me alone i'm not 'on edge' i'm just annoyed that you can't answer a simple question, i'm so tired rn because of that 5 second convo i think im gonna nap lmao i can't


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Aug 25, 2017)

I've been thinking too much lately. Like if anything I do is actually going to amount to anything or am I just going to be a piece of trash that gets thrown out for the rest of my life? Like is anything I do actually worth it at this point?


----------



## wizard (Aug 25, 2017)

School will be starting soon for me and I hate the education system. I'M NOT LEARNING ANYTHING USEFUL OR IMPORTANT WHEN I GO THERE!


----------



## Soigne (Aug 25, 2017)

There's a really cute guy in my calculus class and I want to scream nobody's face should look that nice


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 25, 2017)

I figured college people wouldn't be a bunch of idiots like on HS but that couldn't be further from the truth.

I hate this. I just want to do my physics homework in peace.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I figured college people wouldn't be a bunch of idiots like on HS but that couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> I hate this. I just want to do my physics homework in peace.



Trust me it never gets better. The majority of college students are just as bad if not worse than high school idiots.


----------



## Araie (Aug 25, 2017)

My power went out a few hours ago and there's a category 4 hurricane coming towards where I live. Help meeee D:


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 25, 2017)

I draw better than I write... and that's no good when school is starting soon


----------



## Zane (Aug 26, 2017)

Had an incredibly painful tension headache nearly all day, I took two advils, then burned my skin off with a hot water bottle, then sprayed some stuff that's supposed to be good for muscle pain on my neck but this headache just like refused to be touched. On top of that I did something to hurt my gums where I had my wisdom teeth removed, they're still really sore.. if it doesn't go away by tomorrow or the next day I guess I have to drag myself to the dentist or the doctor or whoever u see about mysterious ailments 

but besides the near constant physical discomfort today was p decent


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 26, 2017)

i wanna be with you


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2017)

I really wish you got housing on campus...

Also I can't believe how some people are able to party so much - it looks to crazy for me, I don't think I'd even attend one LOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm, like, always super tired for some reason... maybe I need to eat breakfast?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> My power went out a few hours ago and there's a category 4 hurricane coming towards where I live. Help meeee D:



Stay safe!!


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 26, 2017)

jesus christ I can handle these things on my own


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 26, 2017)

Spoiler:  oh boiyiui



idk what i will do in october when my psychologist quits like am i just going to not have any mental health treatment or ????? my psychologist has talked about autism support groups and like Yeah those r great if u have issues w ur asd and need to talk about it (which i dont, ive talked enough abt it im Done) but like im mentally ill and going to a group where everyone is on the autism spectrum isnt going to make me not kill myself haha
like i get that it's about how i'll be 18 7 months after she quits and that seeing someone completely new might be weird especially since it's a relatively short time i would be able to see them but this sucks, everything about this just sucks and i dont want to deal w it. lol ok now ill stop being stupid and edgy ha ha


----------



## Loriii (Aug 26, 2017)

Dry cough and sore throat. I almost slept the whole day today.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 26, 2017)

I hate grinding for lootboxes in ow.. im currently 3 hours in and im so done (8/9 wins)


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2017)

I never thought I'd actually miss someone this much


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2017)

Still a bit art block for the contest but it's a bit easier now :3


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2017)

I have a cold, and I rarely get them these days. Ugh, I always forget how annoying they are... ;_;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 26, 2017)

Senior year of high school starts on Tuesday. Kill me now. ;-;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 26, 2017)

sometimes I feel very unwanted here


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2017)

My whole face is red, blotchy and itchy! WHYYY,,,

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Senior year of high school starts on Tuesday. Kill me now. ;-;



You'll be ok, I believe in you c:


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm shaking, terrified, very alone and I feel physically sick

is anyone free to play ac with or something?

i don't usually do this i just don't know how to distract myself when I'm this bad lol and would like not to be completely alone

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hate posting here but I literally have nowhere else to "vent" or turn to right now, I **** everything up and hurt chase the one important thing to me away at a time like this, and here's me thinking I couldn't get any worse loll, I'm literally evil


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 26, 2017)

Back aches from marching band


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm clearly never gonna stop being this disgusting


also;; making a cards against hjumanity gme if anyone wants to join?? I made a thread for it


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 26, 2017)

//


----------



## milkyi (Aug 26, 2017)

my eyes hurt like heck and i have no one to blame for but myself (this is what happens when you play video games all day long.)


----------



## tifachu (Aug 26, 2017)

idk which of my stuffed animals i want to bring to school w/ me
also i blew so much of my money buying some new back to school stuff >_<


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 26, 2017)

Fućk everything.


----------



## Zane (Aug 26, 2017)

If I have to go to the dentist for this I'm gonna b really upset?. for no reason other than I just don't like having to do things? lol
cuz ugh it's throbbing again WHYYY T__T my theory that it's just because I accidentally bit down on that area is slowly losing water but my oral hygiene is literally so awesome why am I cursed like this askhfkss


----------



## Bcat (Aug 26, 2017)

well I feel terrible


----------



## Soigne (Aug 27, 2017)

I had one of the worst anxiety attacks of my life yesterday in my American literature class because of personal introductions. I've usually managed to do presentations & introduction speeches just fine, but for some reason in that class my entire body went numb and I couldn't speak properly. I felt like an entirely different person and I'm not sure what I'm going to do if it gets that bad again or if it gets that way for other classes because all of my courses have extensive group work & multiple presentation requirements to pass the class.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 27, 2017)

///


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 27, 2017)

I rarely get spots on my face but when I do they hurt so much. Right now I have one on the end of my nose and that's just great isn't it, I'm meeting someone tomorrow and I'm not the type to use any form of makeup to conceal it. Slapping loads of that spot cream on today, bye bye spot.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 27, 2017)

Took Nyquil so I could have a good day of sleep but woke up super drowsy. =[ I guess you win some and lose some.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2017)

couldn't sleep until like 2 am last night so now im super drowsy bc my hair itched so hard smh


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 27, 2017)

When there's algae in the pipes around here and you're still sick from it even though you haven't touched the water in days and days

Surprisingly, despite my terrible stomache ache and sick will to do nothing except sleep, I woke up feeling surprisingly good, I think it's because I got to spend a little bit of time calling my partner before I went to sleep, and it was nice, seeing his smile and hearing his voice is enough to make me wake up happy no matter what.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 27, 2017)

It's a lovely sunny day outside and I am sitting at home binge watching loads of netflix series


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 27, 2017)

My tea is lukewarm but I'm too lazy to get up and rewarm it rip


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2017)

I look and feel so ugly today...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2017)

last days of summer for reals ugh.

also i hate this pre-autumn weather when it's sunny but really chilly outside tf i'm moving


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 27, 2017)

there are so many things I still have to do before school starts welp


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 27, 2017)

Sheila said:


> last days of summer for reals ugh.
> 
> also i hate this pre-autumn weather when it's sunny but really chilly outside tf i'm moving



Really? there's nothing better than walking outside on a cold crisp but sunny morning for me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> Really? there's nothing better than walking outside on a cold crisp but sunny morning for me



god yes i hate that weather.. either it's like sunny and warm or rainstorms tbh i hate crispy sunny morning weather.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm mad because I got so caught up in working on my entry for the paint bucket contest I totally forgot about discord trivia night... fml

Well I guess this piece is going pretty well anyways.


Spoiler: WIP entry


----------



## Soigne (Aug 27, 2017)

I did 4 assignments last night for Spanish & I logged on today to see that, for some reason, those assignments weren't due until October. So now I have to do 4 more  I want to die


----------



## goro (Aug 27, 2017)

i have a throbbing headache and i'm extremely paranoid and on the verge of crying for the first time in weeks


----------



## Zane (Aug 27, 2017)

giving this mysterious pain one more day to just go away before I make a dumb stupid dentist appointment arrrghh


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 27, 2017)

;;;;;;;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 28, 2017)

Hurricane Harvey has dumped too much rain on my home state. Even if I don't live in Houston, I still live in an area with heavy rain.

But hey! What's even more unforgivable than Harvey is the drought in 2011. That was still the worst disaster in Texas I have encountered. Good thing we aren't in a drought, not for a while.


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2017)

It's been way too hot and it's going to be like this for another month or so ;;


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 28, 2017)

Still so much due, so little time.
On top of everything else.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm starting school tomorrow ;;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2017)

Woke up with a super sour tum. =[ Hope it quits gurgling soon cause I don't want to suffer for the next 9 hours with it.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 28, 2017)

i wantd to wash my hair tn but  i****in forgot as i was browsing the internet and now its too late


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2017)

customs never releasing my package, need to call social insurance lady bc they are all hags, i probs wont get chrom anyways...

kms o well at least I have to be busy with even though i doubt i will make my art piece in time hhhhh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2017)

when people at my work don't know how to do their jobs and I'm left with a big mess. -_- Trying to fix a problem with no solution is really fun... here's hoping it works itself out. RIP ME


----------



## uyumin (Aug 28, 2017)

First day of school, going in an hour and I'm shaking..
Im so scared. Rip


----------



## Loriii (Aug 28, 2017)

Been staying in bed for the past two days because of this terrible flu.


----------



## goro (Aug 28, 2017)

i'm absolutely freaking out 
we have to evacuate apparently
**** this hurricane


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2017)

so tired someone send me sleeping pills or weed


----------



## Bcat (Aug 28, 2017)

I am starving. STARVING and I really want pizza but I probably can't get that.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2017)

Okay customs stop being a+ *******s.. Like how long do you need to keep it for? I sent you all the papers and if it takes more than a few days I'm going there fetching it personally. You also never sent me a formal request to send in papers??


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 28, 2017)

Users who irk other users for the amount of tbt they have :y


----------



## uyumin (Aug 28, 2017)

I feel like ****
I'm depressed


----------



## Bcat (Aug 28, 2017)

this was a criminally long day and I need a 12 hour nap.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2017)

High school is tough.


----------



## kelpy (Aug 29, 2017)

im so tired of drama
i just wanna curl up in bed and sleep forever


----------



## riummi (Aug 29, 2017)

nervous for my comm class ;; and it also gets way too hot during the day I'm literally burning as I walk to class


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm not ready for you to leave, I never will be.
One more day til I head to Georgia, still so much to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2017)

customs, life, parents yaddayadada..

customs the most rn because they are v annoying rn and refuse to just send me a pickup note and release my things.


----------



## karma the oddity (Aug 29, 2017)

I seem to screw up every relationship I've ever had with anyone ever. It's f**king horrific and it's gotten to a point where i'm isolating myself in fear of the fact that, inevitably, i'm going to ruin each and every friendship i'll ever have.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm really stressed out. My college semester just started on Monday and I swapped out a class for an online one a few days before the semester started. Well, my stupid ass University decides to "upgrade" the system the week the semester starts and my online class hasn't shown up at all. I call the help desk in the morning and the line is too busy. Walk in and ask the people at the student help table where they think I should go and they said the adviser. Go to the adviser after waiting awhile only for her to tell me to contact the professor. Find the only email I can contact this professor by and still haven't received a response.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2017)

Writing formal letters. I hate that because I always over-read them and change stuff too much ugh


----------



## piske (Aug 29, 2017)

I hate, hate, hate having colds bc I always have a cough at the end that lingers for weeks... UGH!


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 29, 2017)

Leaving for Georgia first thing in the morning and still feel ill-prepared.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2017)

Hope I weren't too harsh on the social insurance lady but to be honest I highly doubt she could judge my situation fair in that short amount of time so deserved tbh


----------



## piske (Aug 29, 2017)

lol why does my dog smell like fish... D:


----------



## Soigne (Aug 29, 2017)

just got yelled at for "being depressed all the time" thanks dad it's probably the depression


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh, for Pete's sake! Would you people just stop stealing our _effing lawn mower?_ Jeez. This is the second time in a row that we got our lawn mower stolen. I'm not sure who stole it, but my mom's suspecting that it was the guys who are remodeling our next door neighbor's house.


----------



## riummi (Aug 29, 2017)

Scared about class tmrw morning ;; why you gotta be so early too man


----------



## Bcat (Aug 29, 2017)

so.freaking.tired.


----------



## piske (Aug 29, 2017)

Come on, cough medicine, WORK! Since u tasted like absolutely garbage, that's the least you can do... ;;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 30, 2017)

Finally want to play Animal Crossing, can't find 3Ds. 
Also I'm hungry and my brother ignored me asking for coke </3


----------



## Lozzybear (Aug 30, 2017)

I've been doing a lot of Amiibo card trading lately and I'm absolutely, utterly terrified that something will go wrong with my part of the trades. I pray so hard that all of them arrive safely because I think that that mail tends to get lost easier than packages... I'd be so embarrassed if my part of the trades didn't show up ;_; one negative feedback and I'd be ruined!!! arghh trading is so fun but so stressful!!
I keep thinking of the worst case scenarios..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2017)

social insurance, life, parents 

me never figuring out this **** mirror :/


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 30, 2017)

Sheila said:


> me never figuring out this **** mirror :/



Relatable.. they're always so hard! I think I need to work on my knowledge of Nintendo characters and my eyesight..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2017)

Fleshy said:


> Relatable.. they're always so hard! I think I need to work on my knowledge of Nintendo characters and my eyesight..



yeah this one i see a thing but yeah not playing a lot of ninty nor bothered to remember stuff yeah nope.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 30, 2017)

orientation is tomorrow hahaha kill me


----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2017)

I feel so sick... wth man?!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 30, 2017)

Somehow my baby brother is so sick, he coughed out so much mucus it looked like vomit. Eww. I'm feeling mucus in my throat too, and school is less than a week away!!!! ugh I hate my life


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 30, 2017)

Hungry, tired, hating school in general.  There's a long weekend after this week but still I want to die.


----------



## Zane (Aug 30, 2017)

Spoiler: the ash from yesterday




















eugh


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 30, 2017)

@ my brain **** off thanks


----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2017)

Too much thinking.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 30, 2017)

Uuuuuugh everything is _wrong_ and there are no more crackers >:,(


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 30, 2017)

Nobody actually cares about my art I should just stop drawing 

Edit: it was a bad mood sorry


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 30, 2017)

Found out my knee requires surgery and am pretty bummed that I had to pull out of work opportunities


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 30, 2017)

I hate everyone in my Marine Science class god I hope I don't have to interact with them today


----------



## piske (Aug 30, 2017)

I ate a whole frozen pizza. WTF is wrong with me... ;;


----------



## riummi (Aug 30, 2017)

I feel like I wanna hang out with him too often but he says he feels the same and yet I still feel annoying LOL


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 30, 2017)

I live in a group home for the mentally ill and I just found out my bipolar schitzophrenic roommate believes in faith healing. She says she's gonna go off her meds, so she can heal herself with the power of God. 

Fyi, I am an agnostic atheist. I believe in science.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 30, 2017)

Need an Animal Crossing game on the Switch stat


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 30, 2017)

probably won't have time to enter any of the fair contests welp :c


----------



## piske (Aug 30, 2017)

I get so used to being alone/isolating myself, that sometimes I forget that it's nice to interact with people and friends... ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> probably won't have time to enter any of the fair contests welp :c



same, i wanted to do art badly but not coming up with a good idea that i could do.. i'll leave it this time tbh


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 31, 2017)

@death pls hurry up . :') i had even forgotten the names but then of Course i have 2 b run over by the truck of Bad Stuff again and nowi'm dying :') love how every time i try to work thru even the tiniest bit of it i get super bad lol i should just try to not ever think sbout it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 31, 2017)

The website that we needed to use for our History homework wasn't working for me this morning. Tried several times, still hasn't worked.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 31, 2017)

Maybe I'll just skip it... or be late lmao


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 31, 2017)

I burnt my finger on the oven the other day whilst removing food from it, only the skin is beginning to peel off so it's very painful


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 31, 2017)

The sudden increase of mosquitos. Where did that come from?


----------



## Zane (Aug 31, 2017)

velvete said:


> I ate a whole frozen pizza. WTF is wrong with me... ;;



I DID THAT ONCE
it was a dark day.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 31, 2017)

Hoooooooooo boy life just keeps on unleashing a crate of bees on me


----------



## Soigne (Aug 31, 2017)

I have to do a skit with 5 idiots in a required class that I don't like on a topic that I hate for 30 minutes.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2017)

parents not caring at all why you are tired/look tired or stuff and they don't get why you are at home... yeah boi i could do a mini lecture but you'd probably think im lazy and just wanna be fake depressed anyways


----------



## glass (Aug 31, 2017)

leave me be jet lag


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 31, 2017)

What? I'm literally just on TBT what the **** ;;;;;; idk why this is happening all of a sudden, ugh. Now I can't access the website through my home IP *clap clap*


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 31, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> View attachment 207045
> What? I'm literally just on TBT what the **** ;;;;;; idk why this is happening all of a sudden, ugh. Now I can't access the website through my home IP *clap clap*



shfjfkdk why would gaming need to b blocked thats wild


----------



## Zane (Aug 31, 2017)

ah god I can feel my neck trying to tighten up 
@me can you not


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 31, 2017)

when you realize you accidentaly asked for a request to your favorite artist fml ;;


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm _not_ mentally prepared to go back to school


----------



## Locket (Aug 31, 2017)

i texted my crush and he responded
i am now having a mental breakdown

_send help_


----------



## piske (Aug 31, 2017)

Stomach hurts... ;;


----------



## Locket (Aug 31, 2017)

so we've been talking a bit

and i backed myself into a corner

rip


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 31, 2017)

There is only one TV and me and all 10 of my roommates have to share it. I'm sitting here, trying to watch a movie and I've told my roommate, like, three times now that I do not want to watch the SciFy. So what does he do? 
Turns the channel anyway.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 31, 2017)

friends just got into an argument and i was the messenger of both
it's kind of resolved i guess?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2017)

I just need one more ticket to get the Invader T.T

- - - Post Merge - - -



lunatepic said:


> I'm _not_ mentally prepared to go back to school



It's gotta be easier than staying up til 11pm doing physics and calculus...


----------



## Soigne (Aug 31, 2017)

Boy I love having 3 10 page essays, 4 group projects, a class to teach, 2 individual projects, 4 Spanish videos to record/edit/upload, and 3 Spanish compositions to write all due within the next month and a half.


----------



## piske (Sep 1, 2017)

Blergh, so bored, but I'm not tired enough to go to sleep... ;w; and i have some people on my friend list that I don't think will ever come back but I don't have the heart to remove them... ;;


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2017)

My throat is bothering me.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 1, 2017)

please **** off hurricane irma


----------



## riummi (Sep 1, 2017)

worried that you might be expecting smt I'm not ready for yet hm also
my allergies!!


----------



## unravel (Sep 1, 2017)

Part time work + School work + mafia
;3;


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2017)

pair of shoes i got is waaay too pink im also here to kill time while i wait for something blah blah blah


----------



## Thunder (Sep 1, 2017)

i wanna sleep but justin wont let me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Came in to a dumpster fire of problems at work today, totally my Monday too... Thankfully my co-worker stayed late to help me straighten it out, some of it by pure dumb luck... So now everything is square thankfully.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 1, 2017)

My lack of motivation.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

why do i have so many physical pc games i just wanna throw em all out


----------



## piske (Sep 1, 2017)

WHY AM I ON HERE ;;


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 1, 2017)

Acid reflux due to the medication I'm taking


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2017)

I went to a social gathering for physics students and I nearly had a panic attack because my social anxiety was higher than through the roof. I was in tears bevause I was overwhelmed and I felt really embarrassed.

Fml


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I went to a social gathering for physics students and I nearly had a panic attack because my social anxiety was higher than through the roof. I was in tears bevause I was overwhelmed and I felt really embarrassed.
> 
> Fml



im glad i avoided those in uni but yeah the film studies department was not much those things anyways


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 1, 2017)

that hungry but lazy dilema


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 1, 2017)

One fool decides to play music out so loud for ongoing streets to hear. Stop. Just stop. No one wants to hear your music. No respect whatsoever.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 1, 2017)

Nobody's contacting anyone for any of my group projects & I need to start working on them now because I literally do not have one single minute to do anything after this next week and I'm about to cry out of frustration I'm literally going to fail 3 classes because these projects are all going to be absolute ****.

Also anxiety is through the roof all the time. I love complaining.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 1, 2017)

anxious feeling of meeting my online friend tomorrow
if only this feeling was a nicer one


----------



## moonford (Sep 1, 2017)

I've been having this up and down feeling, like one minute I could literally bust out some dance moves and then in another minute  I just don't see the point or motivation to do anything and then the happy feeling resumes and then fades over and over again.

I've had back pain and my spine has been making me twitch and shake uncontrollably, my left leg start twitching the worst though.

I have no idea what is wrong with me, right side of my head has these sharp pains every now and again. I have sharp pains in my stomach right now as I'm typing this, ugh.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 1, 2017)

Why can't any of my friendships last more than a few years.


----------



## kelpy (Sep 2, 2017)

people think it's okay to completely ignore me and I don't know why
 but it breaks my heart every single time it happens


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 2, 2017)

Yep, based on damage costs, Harvey was the worst disaster to hit the United States since the American Revolution. Even the Civil War wasn't that bad.


----------



## unravel (Sep 2, 2017)

Will try
[strike]test[/strike]

- - - Post Merge - - -

Last
test


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2017)

Tired of being fat! :<


----------



## tifachu (Sep 2, 2017)

my rm has the loud house playing on her laptop loud and shes asleep >.< knowibg her laptop doesnt havw an auto turn off feature its either going to be playibg all night or unless she wakes up ib the middle of the night and shuts it off. idkhow she sleeps with cartoons o-o


----------



## carp (Sep 2, 2017)

my motivation is higher than before but not high enough


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2017)

Mom playing random **** on her phone when she's fully aware that I'm sleeping like 2 meters away siiigh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 2, 2017)

Not enough sleep because of this dang heat... JUST GO AWAY SUMMER!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 2, 2017)

there is a dead minion on the track


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2017)

I have to make about 20 fashion sketches by Tuesday


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 2, 2017)

Have a headache and I brought my bag that doesn't have Advil in it. =[


----------



## sushiornot (Sep 2, 2017)

Geometry...


----------



## Zane (Sep 2, 2017)

everyone who says the current mirror is easy is getting BLOCKED
this is joke
so I'm glad Justin declined to comment


----------



## hestu (Sep 2, 2017)

i'm getting a cold nooooooo


----------



## amarie. (Sep 2, 2017)

i'm starting therapy a week from today and i'm extremely anxious about it. i haven't been in therapy for about 10 years


----------



## riummi (Sep 2, 2017)

my friends are so over protective of me and at first, it was funny how they were but now it's just really annoying because they haven't even met my boyfriend yet but they're so sensitive and rude it's making me upset


----------



## piske (Sep 2, 2017)

Feeling sick, also, kinda down in the dumps ;;


----------



## Soigne (Sep 2, 2017)

looking into some programs at a cc, thinking about leaving the school i'm at to just get a certificate in medical assisting and getting a job after i finish. i actually feel like **** all the time this year & idk if i can keep going to school without getting my mental health in order but my parents won't understand any of this & will think i'm too lazy to actually finish my bachelor's


----------



## Zane (Sep 3, 2017)

dammit


----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2017)

Insects think my room is a motel....I need a flamethrower!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 3, 2017)

riummi said:


> my friends are so over protective of me and at first, it was funny how they were but now it's just really annoying because they haven't even met my boyfriend yet but they're so sensitive and rude it's making me upset



oml judgement sounds terrible, I hope they get to meet him soon or smth so they'll stop :'0

I'm so afraid of holding hands with him in public bc I'm afraid mum & dad 92562490 miles away might know about our relationship and hold me back from him bc they're overprotective ugh, but at the same time holding hands with him just makes me feel so reassured and happy zzzz


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 3, 2017)

Soigne said:


> looking into some programs at a cc, thinking about leaving the school i'm at to just get a certificate in medical assisting and getting a job after i finish. i actually feel like **** all the time this year & idk if i can keep going to school without getting my mental health in order but my parents won't understand any of this & will think i'm too lazy to actually finish my bachelor's



Was about to post something but couldn't put it into words, then this pretty much sums up what's on my mind constantly. Can  r e l a t e. Minus the parents thing, I _think_ they'd understand (but could be wrong since I've been v wrong about reading people recently).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2017)

So I physically and mentally feel like trash, but is also emotionally feeling like trash an added bonus?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2017)

I keep having to push my glasses up now because they're too loose


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2017)

I hate my life.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2017)

That dilemma where others feel like their art isn't worth much but people pay high prices for it, and I feel like my art is worth more but I don't get as much as I'd like for it.

God why am I still complaining about this. My art sucjs anyways.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 3, 2017)

too lazy to draw or pack or do anything really, maybe I'll take a nap


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 3, 2017)

There's something I want to buy but I might not be allowed to buy it

- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2017)

Unable to remember what I was thinking.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 3, 2017)

Screwed up my ankle during marching band and now trying to fix a sore throat


----------



## piske (Sep 3, 2017)

Blaaah. ;-;


----------



## Soigne (Sep 3, 2017)

let ! me ! die !

the house i'm moving to in about a month only gets coverage from one isp & the download speed is 3mbps i'm not going to be able to do ANYTHING anymore


----------



## piske (Sep 3, 2017)

--


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 3, 2017)

Ugh, I think I have the cold.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2017)

Tried crushing a big ass spider that was at the bottom of my door but I think it scurried off somewhere. Really wish I had that flamethrower right about now!


----------



## riummi (Sep 3, 2017)

wtf I just said I wanted the dish and you misheard me as saying I didnt want it and now you're all pissed off and yelling at me???


----------



## Kiku (Sep 3, 2017)

I have to get up from bed soon ._.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 3, 2017)

Can't sleep and school starts on tuesday ohhh boy


----------



## Kanaa (Sep 4, 2017)

I have so much work to do and it's stressing me out, but I _have_ to do it. LIKE literally no excuses except I'm completely and utterly *exhausted* 
and honestly people are beginning to piss me off more than I can process...I just want to focus on myself but at the same time I feel like I'm obligated to just look out for someone else, when in reality there's no one to look out for? 
I wanted to be consumed with activities so I wouldn't have to think anymore, but well that's taking a turn for the worse now ughhh...


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm so bothered, I usually take initiatives in groupworks but my new groupmate is hella more hardworking and this is so new and I'm lowkey annoyed


----------



## Zane (Sep 4, 2017)

uuugghh one of the fires is finally close, like kinda rly close, and ofc it has to be huuuuge as well (like 1000 hectares) i'm so tired but now i'm too stressed to sleep can this stupid dry season just be over already


----------



## Oleandertoxin (Sep 4, 2017)

I just got home from a 9 hour shift a little over 3 hours ago, and in 8 hours i have another 9 hour shift to get through, eugh.  I'm exhsudted but i cant seem to sleep either.


----------



## Capeet (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm so done with today but it hasn't even properly started yet


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 4, 2017)

So tired. -_- I hope I can get some restful sleep tomorrow, maybe it's time to pop a sleeping pill because I am tired of being tired... Feel like I might be getting sick too, just have that foggy head feeling I usually get before I get sick...


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 4, 2017)

Mosquitos biting me everywhere!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2017)

Rain, I wanted to go sell those games stuff but meh they'd just get wet af if I went now  Oh well tomorrow thennn


----------



## teto (Sep 4, 2017)

I forgot school existed and I was genuinely confused when I realised I had to go back again.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 4, 2017)

stop victimizing yourself and putting all the blame on others you're an adult


----------



## Squidward (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm seeing all this back to school stuff and it makes me panic even though I don't even go to school anymore ;;


----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2017)

No sleep!


----------



## Peter (Sep 4, 2017)

Having to leave my hamster with a family friend as I'm moving out tomorrow and my apartment building has a no-pets rule. Was going to try and sneak him in but the cleaners do room checks and I'm worried they'll find him. 

Sad that I'm leaving him behind but at least I'll know he's being taken care of by someone I know... I'll stop rambling about a hamster now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm in my Calculus class And it hasn't started yet so it's like super quiet in here. Well every time I rotate my chair it goes UUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRHH!!! and it's super annoying but I can't resist swiveling in a swivel chair >__>


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2017)

Peter said:


> Having to leave my hamster with a family friend as I'm moving out tomorrow and my apartment building has a no-pets rule. Was going to try and sneak him in but the cleaners do room checks and I'm worried they'll find him.
> 
> Sad that I'm leaving him behind but at least I'll know he's being taken care of by someone I know... I'll stop rambling about a hamster now



Ugh.. that sucks man, I'm sorry  Really sucks more you can't have such small pet but if they allow something then they probably have to allow everything :/

Hopefully he'll have it good there indeed c:


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 4, 2017)

i really don't want to take sertraline/zoloft anymore as it irritates my throat every time i take it and i've never noticed a difference in my behaviour with it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2017)

I keep putting off eating dinner because I have physics work to do...

Physics really is life ; - ;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 4, 2017)

I just don't matter


----------



## Zane (Sep 4, 2017)

ever just miss someone a lot


----------



## riummi (Sep 4, 2017)

workin on an essay but my battery is about to die soon and I don't have my charger


----------



## Soigne (Sep 4, 2017)

legitimately in tears over two group projects next week. one is a half hour skit in front of the class and the other is instructing the class for the entire period.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 4, 2017)

It's _great_ being sick right when Labor Day comes


----------



## piske (Sep 4, 2017)

I've had a headache all day...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 5, 2017)

>when you send a normal message to someone but they ignore you but then you send something not so SFW and they respond 0.21sec later


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 5, 2017)

My philosophy professor is a ****ing creep, he calls me too many times in class I hate it, I hate even just looking at him


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)

Zane said:


> ever just miss someone a lot



yes...

also ugh rip wallet why you mom dragging me out to eat smh


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2017)

Insomnia.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)

wasting money tonight on some dumb restaurant like bruh i don't mind going really but eh food places are so dang expensive here


----------



## namiieco (Sep 5, 2017)

i need to eat but theres nothing i want to eat


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)

they are airing taking woodstock tonight but real late hope i can stay up watching it tho


----------



## piske (Sep 5, 2017)

I literally can't get out of bed these days, and if I do I just migrate to the couch... ;;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 5, 2017)

TBT is broken


----------



## piske (Sep 5, 2017)

My poor doggie... I let him out without watching him and he gets a cut under his eye... i feel like a terrible puppy mom ;-;


----------



## Soigne (Sep 5, 2017)

it's storming and i have to be back on campus late tonight for a meeting = =;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 5, 2017)

I was writing a message to one of my music professors, and I went to type the word "spoken" and I typed "spokemon" >__>


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 5, 2017)

I have gym first period uuuuuugh


----------



## riummi (Sep 6, 2017)

gotta wake up early for class tmrw and it's so hot I can't sleep ;; this headache doesn't help


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)

why do all my gaming stuff weigh so much smh and i need to carry it over there welp


----------



## Soigne (Sep 6, 2017)

Soigne said:


> it's storming and i have to be back on campus late tonight for a meeting = =;



complete waste of time, i was there until almost midnight and we didn't even finish the assignment. i don't have time to work on it anymore & it's due tomorrow, but i don't trust the rest of the group to finish.


----------



## piske (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a job interview today and i'm really nervous... also, my dog had this dry spot on his skin and now he bit it all up and it's bloody so i'm freaking out about when to take him to the vet today...


----------



## namiieco (Sep 6, 2017)

i got a new timetable and i don't have any of the teachers i like
i kept both of the teachers that i despise woo


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Soigne said:


> complete waste of time, i was there until almost midnight and we didn't even finish the assignment. i don't have time to work on it anymore & it's due tomorrow, but i don't trust the rest of the group to finish.



love your avatar (if it's after otgw) can't vm you so

also woo hurry up dumb stylus


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 6, 2017)

Money issues, massively. Got hit with a surprise vet bill for Hiccup (my tortoise) and they said they would keep him behind if I didn't pay, meaning I had no choice but to pay with my rent money. Already being in ?600+ rent arrears and having literally ?1.20 in my bank, yeah, no Idea how I'm paying last months rent, or this months. On top of all that my Landlord is visiting for an inspection tomorrow, half expecting to be evicted for my rent arrears. Sudden money issues came out of nowhere and it's stressing me beyond belief, barely any food, close to running out of electricity, no heat, this is hellish.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2017)

Fleshy said:


> Money issues, massively. Got hit with a surprise vet bill for Hiccup (my tortoise) and they said they would keep him behind if I didn't pay, meaning I had no choice but to pay with my rent money. Already being in ?600+ rent arrears and having literally ?1.20 in my bank, yeah, no Idea how I'm paying last months rent, or this months. On top of all that my Landlord is visiting for an inspection tomorrow, half expecting to be evicted for my rent arrears. Sudden money issues came out of nowhere and it's stressing me beyond belief, barely any food, close to running out of electricity, no heat, this is hellish.



Holy crap! I hope you're okay!


----------



## Zane (Sep 6, 2017)

Everything I do is dumb


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 6, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Holy crap! I hope you're okay!



Thank you, I'm sure I will be okay. I'm in the process of trying to get some money issues sorted, so I think it'll be a temporary thing, just very worried about Hiccup and struggling right now, but I'm sure I'll be okay!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 6, 2017)

I feel that everyone is looking down on me.
Be it at school, work, online or in arts. Everywhere. I want to be a beloved pet cat in my next life istg


----------



## Bcat (Sep 6, 2017)

wasted most of today and I feel crappy about it


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 6, 2017)

i thought about something i forgot to do and then i forgot about it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 6, 2017)

Myself.


----------



## riummi (Sep 6, 2017)

my public speaking class drains the life out of me


----------



## piske (Sep 6, 2017)

So tired but also feeling restless...


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 7, 2017)

Yeah sure, announce the meeting just a day before. I had plans, dammit.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2017)

^gotta hate when people do that

also i kinda wanted to go to that concert tonight but eh i've heard like one song from that band and i just wanna lie down and sleep although i got coffee jitters so naw man


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2017)

Physics homework stumpin me all the damn time >__>


----------



## goro (Sep 7, 2017)

i've gone without sleep for almost 16 hours i think and i don't even feel physically tired. i just feel emotionally tired to the point i can barely feel anything i just feel really fuzzy and sort of numb but i've gulped down enough dr pepper to be able to keep on going for at least 30 more minutes before my body starts crashing


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 7, 2017)

my lineup uh h  h i'm going to get the 2017 patch once i get enough tickets so top row will b more ok later but my star wands are really annoying me ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> my lineup uh h  h i'm going to get the 2017 patch once i get enough tickets so top row will b more ok later but my star wands are really annoying me ;w;



give em to me lol..

also why did i dig up all these annoying german 80s tunes


----------



## Soigne (Sep 7, 2017)

my professor pulled up our group work in front of the entire class and literally made fun of it. if this wasn't a required class i'd withdraw right now but i have to have it. i have a group skit in that class next week and i'm not prepared, i don't have time to do anything, and i'm going to get a bad grade on it. also i'm failing all of my classes.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm so angry I could scream. As if already being in a bad mood wasn't enough all this crap has to happen to me and I have to be around someone who's already extremely annoying even when I'm in a good mood.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheila said:


> also why did i dig up all these annoying german 80s tunes



Amadeus Amadeus Aaaaaaamadeus
Amadeus Amadeus Aaaaaaamadeus
Amadeus Amadeus 
Oh oh oh Amadeus

Best German 80s song ever... a pop song about Mozart xDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Amadeus Amadeus Aaaaaaamadeus
> Amadeus Amadeus Aaaaaaamadeus
> Amadeus Amadeus
> Oh oh oh Amadeus
> ...



more like neue deutsche welle stuff i was obsessed in during 9th grade/early hs lol

Amadeus is actually good and that other thing, Der Kommisar something.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I'm so angry I could scream. As if already being in a bad mood wasn't enough all this crap has to happen to me and I have to be around someone who's already extremely annoying even when I'm in a good mood.



Oh no! Sucks that you have to put up with that 
I (and I'm sure a lot of other people) know how it feels to be around annoying people that you can't do anything about. Really brings out our inner anger. Just don't get yourself too worked up, it's not good for your mental health. I know from experience...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> more like neue deutsche welle stuff i was obsessed in during 9th grade/early hs lol
> 
> Amadeus is actually good and that other thing, Der Kommisar something.



YES DER KOMMISAR IS GR999999!!

I almost forgot about that one!


----------



## piske (Sep 7, 2017)

My stomach is not feeling well at all...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 7, 2017)

I just wanna quit all internet sites I'm on and just leave people alone...also my mom again is complaining about me just purposely making more problems...I wish I had a family that doesn't have so many children so I can actually be cared about.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 7, 2017)

I keep on sleeping at 9:30 PM and waking up like 3 or 4 AM ugh

Also my classmates in Philo are already making fun of me bc our creepy professor keeps on calling me, he's a teacher with a bias towards science (esp. Bio) and girls and guess what!! I fit both criteria I hate hate hate it


----------



## Zane (Sep 7, 2017)

feel good for no reason feel bad for no reason 2 seconds later, this is fun and all but why


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm actually feeling nervous about a hurricane for once...


----------



## Bcat (Sep 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh no! Sucks that you have to put up with that
> I (and I'm sure a lot of other people) know how it feels to be around annoying people that you can't do anything about. Really brings out our inner anger. Just don't get yourself too worked up, it's not good for your mental health. I know from experience...



lol thanks girl! I was just in a really foul mood and got carried away. Everything's ok now though, I got to eat Chinese food an I'm in a much better mood now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2017)

Bcat said:


> lol thanks girl! I was just in a really foul mood and got carried away. Everything's ok now though, I got to eat Chinese food an I'm in a much better mood now.



Glad to hear! 

I think Chinese food could put anyone in a good mood lol


----------



## riummi (Sep 7, 2017)

not sure if I'm just moody or if I actually have good reason to be unsure of this hmm


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2017)

I have a physics quiz tomorrow and I'm worrying about it cause last week I sucked on the quiz... the quiz tomorrow is a problem either over free-fall acceleration or vectors, so I guess it won't be too bad. I just hope it doesn't involve derivatives (cause I didn't learn derivatives in Pre-Calc last year). If it doesn't I'll prob be fine.

I'm wearing my Admiral Kirk shirt tomorrow for good luck (and because I like Star Trek lol)


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2017)

i can't lash out at anyone but i want to because i keep biting my tongue and *trying* to let things go but i'm just going to explode!!!! eventually


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 8, 2017)

Having such a hard time articulating myself today... don't know if it's the lack of sleep or something else being wrong with me but I am having the worst time talking to anyone.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)

Think I got my mom's cold, lovely.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 8, 2017)

being alive isnt uhhh great im want death


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)

ha i love my retro avatar+sig set too much to switch back to something else hhhh


----------



## Zane (Sep 8, 2017)

Spoiler: how do i block people irl



My favorite thing to hear when I'm in terrible physical pain is that it's my own fault because I didn't magically cure it by drinking 8 cups of water!!!!! It's great how relatives who know absolutely nothing about me or my health feel the need to comment on it constantly when I literally never asked them!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)

my left thumb is hurting again lol i didn't do anything??? lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2017)

Zane said:


> Spoiler: how do i block people irl
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite thing to hear when I'm in terrible physical pain is that it's my own fault because I didn't magically cure it by drinking 8 cups of water!!!!! It's great how relatives who know absolutely nothing about me or my health feel the need to comment on it constantly when I literally never asked them!!!!!!!!



Arses.


----------



## carp (Sep 8, 2017)

bit annoyed that my boyfriend has such bad luck

in general i'm alright


----------



## riummi (Sep 8, 2017)

I feel so lonely rn and my bf offered to visit me but I feel so bad for making him drive here ;;


----------



## Soigne (Sep 8, 2017)

any time i do something my parents don't like, they blame it on my medication and think that it's "changed me" boy have i got news for you, i've always wanted to die


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 8, 2017)

please please please please don't let this hurricane destroy us


----------



## piske (Sep 8, 2017)

Think I am doomed to have headaches every day... please no


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 9, 2017)

When the cover band playing doesn't even know the right lyrics...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2017)

My physics homework is being a ***** xDDD


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 9, 2017)

The post glitch is happening again


----------



## piske (Sep 9, 2017)

My headache finally went away but now my allergies are on full assault, can't win!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 9, 2017)

I wonder how it's possible for me to simultaneously feel like I'm doing too much and not enough...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2017)

My legs are giving out on me.

I'm stuck in the lobby of my dorm cause I can't walk .-.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 9, 2017)

feeling confused, shaken, and dead inside


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2017)

Being stuck on 9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors. :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 10, 2017)

Super tired... and tired of being tired. Got good sleep yesterday so my body wanted to punish me today by saying "FOUR HOURS IS ENOUGH SLEEP GET UP ALREADY!" and then I couldn't get back to sleep... at least tonight is my 9 hours instead of 10, not that is makes much of a difference when I've already been up all this time, but less time at work, hopefully I make it through.


----------



## goro (Sep 10, 2017)

i feel really gross and sad and i don't know why


----------



## kelpy (Sep 10, 2017)

just sad


----------



## squidpops (Sep 10, 2017)

I forgot my mother's birthday..

I didn't realize why she kept insisting we go out today and do something fun, I refused because of fires lately in the area has made the air bad to breathe (although admittedly it has cleared up significantly, but I didn't want to risk it since I have bad lungs anyway). She didn't mention anything to me about her birthday and I just totally spaced it. I only realized a few hours ago, it's too late now to do anything, the day is over with..


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2017)

thanks body and brain for ruining my sleep and i have to go to **** party today ugh kms


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 10, 2017)

Some of my posts are actually proving that I am selfish, as what the staff has pointed out. Examples:

- I threatened to stop future participation in upcoming TBT Fairs due to my failures of getting staff favorites and contest nominations.
- I took collectibles for granted during some events when they never announced restocks (like Pokeballs for the Sun and Moon release and party poppers for new years')
- I admitted that I signed up for moderatorship just to get the perks (more specifically the avatar height extension).

I do my best to share with other members and do what they want, but some of my posts actually has proven my selfish side.


----------



## carp (Sep 10, 2017)

well, quite a lot?? but also very little in the grand scheme of life;

- i haven't seen my boyfriend in 9 days, but also i don't overly miss him, just would like to see him as my days are full with lots of fun stuff (-:
- i have to organise work experience and get an appointment to talk about work experience in the near future, which is terrifying: i've never had a job before so doing a thing like that is wild
- i'm back at school, which means i have to be productive, especially as it's now college!
- i'm starting driving lessons on friday, which is scary. i'm wary i'll be dreadful at first, but fine that i will be, as everyone is.
- i have to hand in a form tomorrow which i need to remember but i know i'll forget.
- i go home early for 4 days next week (at 1:30 rather than 3:20) but i don't know how to sign out of college exactly.
- i want to become a primary school teacher but it doesn't even pay that much money
- i dont know whether to do a bachelors in primary education, or a bachelors in art and then a pgce
- my boyfriend doesn't have a job
- my boyfriend had a car accident a few days ago (":
- i have to go to a cream tea celebration evening because i got a good grade in science and idk what "formal/casual" is supposed to really mean
- i dislike everyone in my art class (-:
- my boyfriend isn't very healthy with spine problems, sciatica, smoking, drinking, eating poorly and tons of sugary drinks

but all in all i'm fine and those are pretty minor worries yknow?

edit: i thought of some more!!

- i took an adhd test (just a self one) as a few people have said i might have it and it came out with "incredibly likely" which i don't want
- i keep zoning out and not being able to focus in class: i've done it my whole life, but now at a higher rate than before
- i'm worried i won't be able to get the grades i want/need in my exams in 2 years
- some of my friends aren't accepting of my relationship because of his age and the age difference between us
- my mum is being very weird today idk why is she just lonely i wish she would get friends instead of interrupting my homework and hobbies
- my dad is super homophobic and that upsets me
- my dad is always really emotionally distant
- i'm not sure if the reason i'm dating who i'm dating is because they remind me of my dad and i have "daddy issues"
- i've generated a "style" for myself over the last year or two, and now i'm not a fan of it anymore- i now have the task of gradually changing it: i wish i could just dress normally instead of "tumblr" or whatever, it's so tiring
- growing out my hair is so ugly
- my skin is really poor where the rest of my beard is starting to grow through
- having to shave everyday is such an effort
- i've gained 5kg in the past month and my anorexia thoughts are creeping back in
- it's raining which means i'll get muddy shoes tomorrow
- i don't understand what i'm being taught in geography
- my mood is very mellow and happy when i'm at school, then sad when i'm at home
- my dad doesn't trust me with anything
- one of my plants is dying
- my only motivation currently is fear, i have nothing else motivating me like a higher want/need to succeed in life or ambition
- it's really cold today

okay i'm done


----------



## Bcat (Sep 10, 2017)

my homework looks awful, it's due tomorrow and I am stressed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Some of my posts are actually proving that I am selfish, as what the staff has pointed out. Examples:
> 
> - I threatened to stop future participation in upcoming TBT Fairs due to my failures of getting staff favorites and contest nominations.
> - I took collectibles for granted during some events when they never announced restocks (like Pokeballs for the Sun and Moon release and party poppers for new years')
> ...



People make mistakes so they can learn from them


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2017)

Unsure if I'm actually first about the bonus mirror... but feeling confident about 2 actually it can't be that other beep tbh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2017)

My side still hurts rly bad

Why tf did that idiot have to be parked in the middle of the sidewalk, if I didn't have to go around him I wouldn't have gone off the sidewalk onto the grass 4" below it and fallen off of my bike. I hope he feels bad for what he did cause I'm really feelin it. >__>


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 10, 2017)

It's that time of the month and I feel like pure ****.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My side still hurts rly bad
> 
> Why tf did that idiot have to be parked in the middle of the sidewalk, if I didn't have to go around him I wouldn't have gone off the sidewalk onto the grass 4" below it and fallen off of my bike. I hope he feels bad for what he did cause I'm really feelin it. >__>



omg what a jerk  hope you're not too bad.

also ugh tired as heckle and my mom being a ***** lovely...


----------



## carp (Sep 10, 2017)

i don't have anything to do rn


----------



## riummi (Sep 10, 2017)

oh my freaking I got a sandwich and walked all that way to pick it up and they forgot to put the meat so now I just have a sandwich with lettuce, tomato and cheese...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2017)

This idiot in the hallway of my dorm keeps yelling the F word as loud as possible every like 30 seconds. 

Like is that really necessary -_-


----------



## Flare (Sep 10, 2017)

I keep worrying about having Schizophrenia or any type of Insanity happen to me alot recently.  
I can't seem to find a way to calm down about. Even if I've been told repeatedly I don't show any signs at all related to Schizophrenia or any other insanity related illness.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

Hope my stylus come this week! 

And mom and her dumb parties do I really need to go to grandma for like 3 whole freaking days just because you need to have dinner for a few man...Oh well at least I have 1-2 movies I can look forward too.

Also my boyfriend.. I really love him but he needs to stop defending his dad all the time.. he obviously don't know his full story like I do and heard his pure bs opinions about asperger/asd(we both have it) and what he do to other people online.

I really don't want to make this into like a big "the talk" or end things at all but it's been getting to my nerves lately.


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 11, 2017)

Have my first ever interview tomorrow, and it's a group interview...

I literally never socialise with anyone other than my family and partner, so safe to say I'm bricking it.

I want this so badly though, I hope I manage and don't mess up, this is the first opportunity like this I've ever had

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus it's 3+ hours long. I can barely socalise for more than 2 minutes without extreme panic, and I have no idea what to expect

Anyone have any group interview tips....?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

Fleshy said:


> Anyone have any group interview tips....?



Wow good luck man... And yeah unless it's my bf or people I know and feel secure with I can't really socialize at all unless I have a real good day... Don't really have any tips sadly other than make sure you get enough sleep, eat good so you don't get tired drops all of a sudden etc.

-hugs-


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 11, 2017)

Looks like rain
Im scared I won't be able to manage my time this week even though they suspended classes tomorrow due to rain


----------



## Aquari (Sep 11, 2017)

One side of my earbuds quit working, music just isn't the same with only 1 side.


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 11, 2017)

I have so much homework, and I'm the kind of person that likes to do homework RIGHT when I get them, but the stress is just too much for me rn, so I can't do them.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

Fine, live with that then but can you at least get on Discord/text me/call or stuff if you're that busy...?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 11, 2017)

My Mom bothers me more than anything. 
I hate her. I hope that bad things will happen to her. 
I am glad I will never need to see her again, or I would be the bad thing happening to her.


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2017)

I've never seen anything as inexplicably disturbing and upsetting as Mario with textured hair


----------



## Soigne (Sep 11, 2017)

Irma is really messing my day up it's so goddamn windy and rainy I just want to be warm


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

^lol these textured shirtpants whatever they are called in english.
--

oh well give me solid proof of these things and i might believe you. and unless he stop having bs opinions, treat you real well, and actually apologize to some people yeah no way i believe that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm really sad cause I have a Cool Feather but what I really wanted was the Glam Feather...

RIP my life TT_TT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> I've never seen anything as inexplicably disturbing and upsetting as Mario with textured hair


This just made me slightly less depressed.


----------



## piske (Sep 11, 2017)

^LMAO, ZANE

Allergies are the bane of me and my dog's existence, SO ANNOYING


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 11, 2017)

this community has bad taste eheh


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2017)

My mom is freaking out because my best friend is gay and she says that he'll develop feelings for me and I need to make it clear that I'm heterosexual (even though I'm actually bisexual, which she doesn't know, and I'm very afraid of what would happen if she found out).


----------



## piske (Sep 11, 2017)

My tummy does NOT feel good...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2017)

keep barking with your stupid friend about me and **** i didn't caused , you ****ing ***** , you are only leveling my self-esteem up. )

also ugh im dyinggg


----------



## Flare (Sep 12, 2017)

So it seems I have Dementophobia which is why I fear insanity real badly. Unfortunately I still get fearful even if knowing it's this. 
Hell I even get fearful my usual Depression symptoms is Schizophrenia or Psychosis now. I really want this Fear to end.


----------



## Biancasbotique (Sep 12, 2017)

...


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 12, 2017)

yo wats up @ my brain Pleas Die


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

kms at least until thursday


----------



## Flare (Sep 12, 2017)

Flare said:


> So it seems I have Dementophobia which is why I fear insanity real badly. Unfortunately I still get fearful even if knowing it's this.
> Hell I even get fearful my usual Depression symptoms is Schizophrenia or Psychosis now. I really want this Fear to end.


Ugh I slept late and my anxiety made me feel ankward and I thought I was going insane when I woke up though I was having a Panic Attack.


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Wow good luck man... And yeah unless it's my bf or people I know and feel secure with I can't really socialize at all unless I have a real good day... Don't really have any tips sadly other than make sure you get enough sleep, eat good so you don't get tired drops all of a sudden etc.
> 
> -hugs-



Thank you!! It was about 4 hours of group exercises and talking in front of people, it's weird because that's literally something I've never been able to do, but for some reason I was really pretty relaxed, I think it went well and I actually had a good time!!

Now I just have to wait until tomorrow to see if I get a callback.. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

Fleshy said:


> Thank you!! It was about 4 hours of group exercises and talking in front of people, it's weird because that's literally something I've never been able to do, but for some reason I was really pretty relaxed, I think it went well and I actually had a good time!!
> 
> Now I just have to wait until tomorrow to see if I get a callback.. (fingers crossed)



Ah! Glad to hear though, hope they really do a callback then


----------



## carp (Sep 12, 2017)

i have a bad art teacher sometimes


----------



## ShadowsGirl9 (Sep 12, 2017)

I had to get a new FC and I lost everyone I had added and there was this one user I met on here who had a really cool town I would visit all the time and I'm trying to find him so I can add him again but I dont remember his username ;w;


----------



## Capeet (Sep 12, 2017)

why do i have to suck at social interactions so much? it's been getting me really down lately. people often make it sound like being awkward is cute or w/e but it's really just incredibly frustrating


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

Capeet said:


> why do i have to suck at social interactions so much? it's been getting me really down lately. people often make it sound like being awkward is cute or w/e but it's really just incredibly frustrating



i know right and it makes like, getting jobs and stuff so much harder


----------



## Romaki (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm currently so annoyed with people who *have* to answer every thread that contains a question, even if their answer is completely wrong and could be easily checked by googling. And those type of people also pretend as if their answer is the truth even if they just came up with it. You don't have to post on every thread, let people give them the right answer...


----------



## Capeet (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheila said:


> i know right and it makes like, getting jobs and stuff so much harder


yeah man. friends too. with how things are going i'll be surprised if i manage to make a single friend in this city : D


----------



## Bcat (Sep 12, 2017)

I can feel myself starting to spiral back into bad habits and a dark place... I don't want to go back there


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 12, 2017)

It's 8:34pm and I still have to get through the rest of this meet, and I still have a conceptual question WS and I still gotta take a shower too...

I've been feeling really physically ill all day, I just wanna go back to bed...


----------



## Zane (Sep 12, 2017)

head hurts, stressed 4 no reason


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2017)

Need to try and fill out this health insurance crap but I have no idea when I got my eyeglasses ffs.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 13, 2017)

'Traditional artists never get enough attention'
Uhhh a traditional piece got 1st place last year as well you old-fashioned moron who apparently never went on instagram


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2017)

i need to save tbt for the glow wands..

also somewhat done with this paperwork

and dumb cold weather


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2017)

I legit just slept in until 9:30, didn't even go to work this morning. .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I legit just slept in until 9:30, didn't even go to work this morning. .-.



rip also i need to send this is to the insurance company but i have legit no idea and google doesn't really help


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 13, 2017)

The fact that I'm so jealous.
Tomorrow, my boyfriend will meet a girl for the second time (last time was about a month ago), and I'm just sitting here super nervous that she might fall for him (I trust my bf though, he loves me), and I can't handle that she would.
She does have a boyfriend, but I'm still afraid.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 13, 2017)

it makes me angry to see someone act like an authority on a subject in which they are obviously an amateur and have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Sloom (Sep 13, 2017)

This huge disgusting spot on my chin that won't go.

or zit whatever you want to call it go away


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2017)

Fine I'll just send it to their main office but smh please type it..out? lol


----------



## namiieco (Sep 13, 2017)

school sucks because the classes are mixed abilities for some reason and i have to decorate nearly all of my freaking exercise books + i have 2 thick *** homework booklets 
i decided i would revisit minecraft after years and it isnt working.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 13, 2017)

why  is tumblr staff like this


----------



## tifachu (Sep 13, 2017)

"ugh school is taking up my life !!"
*most of my clubs (magazine and print orgs) involve just me sitting for 30 mins to an hour and listening to the eboard and writers ramble about ideas bc i dont have much use until the end of  the semester when layout designers are needed but i dont wanna be like.. rude by skipping meetings but i could also be using that time actually.. working on commissions, homework or napping* :,)


----------



## Soigne (Sep 13, 2017)

this guy in my spanish class was making a beeline to talk to me and someone stepped in front of him and i had to get to another class so that never happened rip me


----------



## carp (Sep 13, 2017)

my boyfriend has had MORE bad luck (after sciatica, being fired, 2 colds, debt etc) with his car failing it's MOT

what thy hell why can't he have my luck i'm such a lucky gardening utensil 24/7


----------



## Greenmochipanda (Sep 13, 2017)

I hate jambette and I want her to leave my town


----------



## piske (Sep 13, 2017)

UGHHH the whole house smells like onions and it's making me sick to my stomach...


----------



## Loriii (Sep 13, 2017)

This cough (and probably my throat being sore) never seem to go away.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2017)

Should probably get Tipp-Ex so my application looks better like ugh I hate handwriting lol


----------



## unravel (Sep 14, 2017)

OK I ADMIT IT I LOVE YOU OK i ****ing love you and it breaks my heart when i see you play with someone else or anyone commenting in your profile i just want to be your girlfriend and put a heart in my profile linking to your profile and have a walltext of you commenting cute things i want to play video games talk in discord all night and watch a movie together but you just seem so uninterested in me it ****ing kills me and i cant take it anymore i want to remove you but i care too much about you so please i'm begging you to either love me back or remove me and NEVER contact me again it hurts so much to say this because i need you by my side but if you don't love me then i want you to leave because seeing your icon in my friendlist would kill me everyday of my pathetic life. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

source:https://www.reddit.com/r/sadcringe/comments/5u6wy1/found_this_comment_on_some_girls_steam_profile/


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 14, 2017)

l o l I think I'm gonna fail my exam tmrw and I'm so scared it's killing me
I'm glad my SO called, he was reassuring me so I calmed down, but ofc soon after when I told my mom abt me being anxious she was like "y'know if you're so scared you're gonna fail tomorrow then why study at all???" thnx for being reassuring and stripping me of my confidence even more lol 

also can my org just stop bugging me lmao I'm already anxious about my exam tmrw at 7 am and y'all stressing me out with MORE WORK, could've told me sooner than yesterday lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2017)

should probably not eat two packs of instant ramen today but w/e i was hungry.

also come on stylus **** get here


----------



## Soigne (Sep 14, 2017)

there's someone at my university with the same first, middle, and last name as me and people keep confusing us


----------



## Flare (Sep 14, 2017)

Ughh I really hate what's happening to me rn. 
Either I have Schizophrenia or my Anxiety is making me feel nervous. :/


----------



## Zane (Sep 14, 2017)

I wanna read so bad but I've read every book I have


----------



## carp (Sep 14, 2017)

my dad refused to come to an awards ceremony (parent and child) at my old school today because of how i was dressed

i was the _only_ child on my own


edit; oo 22222


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

that the tbt marketplace is so dead and slow :'>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 14, 2017)

Right in the path between where I am and where the science center is, there's a bunch a crazy Christian preachers and they keep yelling at people and I rly don't want to go by them again...

Oh crap it's more than that, it's a fight between a radical Christian and LGBT people lmao 

Smh what did I do to deserve this xDD


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

That I won't be getting the Nintendo switch anytime soon ;-;


----------



## kelpy (Sep 14, 2017)

i've done bad things and i feel like a bad person


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 14, 2017)

my exam is at 7 am & I'm sleepy as HECK
(who even thought it was a good idea to give an exam to students who're groggy and sleepy af)

also I lowkey hope he finishes his outing w/ friends early so I get to see him :'))


----------



## piske (Sep 14, 2017)

Now the whole house reeks like greasy ass bacon... if the house could just not smell like anything for a day, that would be great...


----------



## Soigne (Sep 14, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> my exam is at 7 am & I'm sleepy as HECK



i feel this except opposite. a few of my finals this semester are at 9pm


----------



## Buttlet32 (Sep 14, 2017)

I need money on Steam to rebuy Skyrim, but when I posted the link in my description that says "Please Click this Link" on a Rick and Morty 24/7 Live Stream it wasn't successful. It's a ".com" web address, and neither of my three malware protection softwares nor my extension on Chrome picked up suspicious activity.

http://steam-community.com/?ref=Wldrb2J This is all I can do for now.

On another note I went to McDonald's today and asked if they had brought back the Szechuan Sauce as I was told they did....they didn't. My whole reason in wanting McDonald's was that Szechuan Sauce.


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2017)

wtf why am I awake


----------



## Diamee (Sep 15, 2017)

I am so bothered having a new house and how I can clean my home. What kind of carpet cleaning will I do or avail, if I can clean it myself or not? But I'm still thankful having my own home finally. 


XOXO


----------



## milkyi (Sep 15, 2017)

i don't want to do my homework, but yet i don't want to fail. why am i like this lol

also my legs are still really sore from dance and pe, and i wanted to practice my dance routine over the weekend but maybe not since i'm so sore


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2017)

waiting for my mail :| but i need that stylus so ill stop bothering myself with waiting


----------



## mapleshine (Sep 15, 2017)

my phone won't turn on after dropping it so i'm screwed lol


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2017)

my stiff neck and shoulders got me out of bed with barely any sleep now i'm just tired and confused

i was having a dream where i was forced to donate blood and then get a tattoo though so i guess i'm not  too sad about being woken up


----------



## namiieco (Sep 15, 2017)

it takes this **** computer centuries to load anything jfc AAAAAAARGH


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

that im getting addicted to collectibles again


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 15, 2017)

my arms Lol


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 15, 2017)

highkey think I failed that test lmao oh well


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

college is being a poop but so am i


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2017)

I've been up and running all around campus for almost 11 hours and somehow I manged to survive off of a pop-tart .-.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 15, 2017)

depression in general. i was feeling better about college until just now, for whatever reason


----------



## kelpy (Sep 15, 2017)

i wanna be cool :/


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 15, 2017)

I want to know how to make an animated sig.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But no-one's responding


----------



## piske (Sep 15, 2017)

Feel sick to my stomach, ugh I hate this feeling...


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 16, 2017)

my head hurts and I haven't studied a lot for my 4 exams next week
I'm looking forward to that 1 day of class suspension next week, but golly the reason ain't too pretty : /


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 16, 2017)

I have a huge black bruise under my leg and I don't remember bashing it anywhere. Either I have a high pain tolerance (which I do anyway) or there's something seriously wrong with me. I must mention that I don't bruise easily at all


----------



## easpa (Sep 16, 2017)

Started college last Wednesday and I'm already a little bit fed up. I enjoy the campus and lectures but I have to get the bus there everyday since I can't afford accommodation closer to Dublin and both bus journeys take 2+ hours each. It's pretty difficult to get any work done on the bus too since it's so noisy and crowded so it looks like I'll be spending all of my free time in the library between classes


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 16, 2017)

i went back 2 bed bc everything sucks but then i woke up and i want to die even more now Why Is Being Alive A Thing


----------



## Bcat (Sep 16, 2017)

Have to do my homework but!!!I!!!dont!!!want!!!to!!!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 16, 2017)

certain people in my life :')


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 16, 2017)

we've been a thing for like a month now but I'm still so shy to start a convo ??
also my body clock is messed up & I am in pain rn


----------



## tifachu (Sep 16, 2017)

My sinuses.... Lol. Oh and the skin on the tip of my nose is chafed from using too many tissues.



skarmoury said:


> we've been a thing for like a month now but I'm still so shy to start a convo ??



i feel this ive been dating my bf for a year and some months and i still feel too shy to text good morning first unless im feeling especially confident


----------



## goro (Sep 16, 2017)

i can't sleep because of the blaring sirens outside damn you neighbors


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 17, 2017)

the amount of Toms moving in every time I reset

and my stomach really hurts > <


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes, thanks horrible stomach pain. This is totally cool. Not going to die during the next half of my shift... -_-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 17, 2017)

I hate how popular the Sanrio items in ACNL are. They're overrated.

Also, this site needs to stop lagging when I make a simple post. I'm getting sick of this.


----------



## Arjh (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm freaking out about the cystoscopy I have to get on Wednesday to try to find out what is causing all this pain in my kidney and why there's still traces of blood in my urine.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2017)

Kinda bothered that I didn't go vote in the church election today, but yeah other than not voting for random nazi people I have no idea what the party politics are... or what churches do other than trad. stuff and social work so yeah.. :/ And idk where my voting card is anyway.

Also I kinda wanna get back into ACNL but yeah buying another 3ds for it not worth it unless I can find some cheap old model


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 17, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Kinda bothered that I didn't go vote in the church election today, but yeah other than not voting for random nazi people I have no idea what the party politics are... or what churches do other than trad. stuff and social work so yeah.. :/ And idk where my voting card is anyway.
> 
> Also I kinda wanna get back into ACNL but yeah buying another 3ds for it not worth it unless I can find some cheap old model



lol my parents wanted me to vote but i really really Really don't like or care about the church so i didnt and i felt kinda lika you, i dont know who i'd vote for. tbh the only reason i would have voted would have been to try to stop sd but u hh hhh idk.... i'll have to leave it sometime bc i really don't want to be a member of the church lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> lol my parents wanted me to vote but i really really Really don't like or care about the church so i didnt and i felt kinda lika you, i dont know who i'd vote for. tbh the only reason i would have voted would have been to try to stop sd but u hh hhh idk.... i'll have to leave it sometime bc i really don't want to be a member of the church lol



Yeah same. I mean I guess it's good that they do good social work and stuff but yeah other than not voting for SD I'm like ??? what do they want like..


----------



## Ackee (Sep 17, 2017)

my friend hasn't been at school for almost 2 weeks. i've tried texting her several times, but she hasn't responded. my other friend managed to get in contact with her mom, but she was really vague and didn't give much information about the situation.

i kinda think i have an idea of what might be going on, but all i can really do right now is wait. i'm still really worried about her though.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 17, 2017)

My laptop wants to die so bad, it cant even survive on it's battery alone, it NEEDS to be plugged in at all times for it to function. Its mostly my fault too, woops.


----------



## piske (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm the laziest slug (somehow) alive... :T


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 17, 2017)

Exam in 9 hours. Running on 3 hours of sleep. Idk how I'm going to do today aaa


----------



## Soigne (Sep 17, 2017)

didnt do **** this weekend and now i'm going to scream


----------



## kelpy (Sep 17, 2017)

terrified :s


----------



## goro (Sep 17, 2017)

im so impulsive i hate myself i do everything i can for attention


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2017)

I really feel like I need to use my mom's nebulizer but I'm afraid to go use it cause my dad's gonna yell at me for still being awake ;-; RIP my breathing


----------



## kelpy (Sep 18, 2017)

i want to die


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 18, 2017)

^ omg I came to this thread to say the same thing...

I want to die without (new) regrets. My old regrets cannot be undone. There is something I must do before I die


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2017)

Why do I wanna get back into New Leaf at this point lol it's probably gonna be dead once they mess with Switch again so yeah lool :^) And I dunno how playable it's in Japanese so.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Sep 18, 2017)

I just play because of trying to see what new things I can do, such as trying to save up in my bank or trying to see what new villagers could replace whom.

I'm getting really tired of going through chronic back and shoulder pain every day, with no lead of why it happened in the first place.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2017)

social insurance.. i mean they cant get me in contact with the special job agency for persons with those disorders and stuff..like why do you even deny me money then freaking suckers -_-

although she offered me to go with me to some job plaza on some wednesday, i should probably give it a chance but.. eh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2017)

My dad keeps trying to put me on a guilt trip saying "oh I'm gonna be so late for work" and "come on we don't have time for this" but he did not help me get my stuff together at all nor did he help me get it into the car sooooo

He's been yelling at me all weekend and I'm actually starting to hate him because of it. I can't relax in my dorm and I cant relax in my own home... I need a break...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 18, 2017)

Just tired... Got a ton of sleep but I think this event week just exhausted me. Can't wait to get some good sleep tomorrow hopefully, and then go on that shopping spree, just have to get through tonight... COME ON KAYDEE YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Chick (Sep 18, 2017)

Bleh, Kaydee, you're lucky that you can actually go shopping. I'd love to run through the shops and grab all the chocolates important shopping groceries for the family. I have work all day and on the weekends, I'm so tired so I can't go to the shops, and I normally lounge around at home.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 18, 2017)

That I can't find these salmon for my meow coupon initiative! 

Life has been good since my surgery otherwise


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 18, 2017)

Chick said:


> Bleh, Kaydee, you're lucky that you can actually go shopping. I'd love to run through the shops and grab all the chocolates important shopping groceries for the family. I have work all day and on the weekends, I'm so tired so I can't go to the shops, and I normally lounge around at home.



Don't envy me, I am going to instantly regret it! I'm planning on going to 7 different stores AND walking around downtown because I haven't been there in forever. So yeah I am going to be super sore and I already know my sciatica is going to act up all day and I am going to be super sore and stiff all the next day. X.X But _Hall&#55356;&#57219;ween stuff._


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2017)

my tum acting up again, probs because i had too much candy and stuff lol but i still hate the feeling


----------



## carp (Sep 18, 2017)

art is actually quite a lot of effort


----------



## Arjh (Sep 18, 2017)

My kidney is really painful and I'm stuck at work


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2017)

A spider I was going to capture has left it's spot.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 18, 2017)

i somehow wandered into a deep dark place and found some really gross, cringy and bothersome stuff i did a few years back and im just, smh why was i actually like this holy shoot


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2017)

Psydye said:


> A spider I was going to capture has left it's spot.



ewwww.

also ugh i really wanna snag that real cheap 2ds xl but yeah mom's not gonna be too happy


----------



## tifachu (Sep 18, 2017)

Ive been in the dining hall for about 4 hours now, and peed once in the last hour. >__> I have to pee real bad again, but,, if i go out to pee, the lady at the register might think im a loiterer and i pee a lot >_> #socialanxietyproblems


----------



## piske (Sep 18, 2017)

I started getting a sore throat on the drive home... I heard a lady this morning @work talking about having one, I swear to goodness if I'm sick again...


----------



## Ackee (Sep 18, 2017)

homework :/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2017)

I guess she can't help it but yeah that social insurance lady was sick lol... I mean she said I could read up on that job thing til today and call back. I was like yeah sure I can give it a shoot since she offered to go with me.. Soo I called right now and they were like "the one you're looking for is sick lol" ....thanks.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 19, 2017)

Uni's just one big pile of work - one deadline to another then the next. I know some people have it worse but I'd rather just chill in my home and play video games. But at the same time I want to increase my grades so that I can be a candidate of a student exchange program my school does. 

I'm ranting here but I should be studying for my Accounting Long Test, then my Statistics Long Test next week, then my Psychology Long Test the day after that. Not to mention deadlines for major projects approaching. Yikes.


----------



## unravel (Sep 19, 2017)

Tired of dealing with someone whos trying to be heroic

I dont wanna go to school man

Im glad no class thursday


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2017)

health insurance company. like they write a random paper the same day i sent it in that they didn't have it. yeah dude it takes at least a day with regular domestic mail soo yeah.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 19, 2017)

I _am_ worried about your mental health issue, but at the same time I still can't forget that moment you told me my astraphobia was merely something trivial, esp. since I was on the verge of crying during that one thunderstorm :')))
Not sure why you'd think having a phobia isn't a mental health concern too but ok ha ha


----------



## Mary (Sep 19, 2017)

I need to raise my sat score 30 points to have a prayer of getting into my #1 school.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2017)

still tired and wobbly af from not getting any sleep tonight freaking toenail


----------



## Squidward (Sep 19, 2017)

There's just so much going on in the world these days!


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Had a bunch of ice cream yesterday and today and my IBS is angry with me!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2017)

hope they can handle that order properly kthx i need it


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2017)

rolls eyes


----------



## Soigne (Sep 19, 2017)

i genuinely don't know how people live with stress in their lives. i have 3 exams this week, i have to instruct a course i'm in for the duration of the period tomorrow, 2 essays due on monday (one of which i have to have someone look over. but i haven't written it yet. because i don't have time. and it has to be 8 pages. and i want to die), 3 assignments in my math class, 2 exams next week, spanish bs that's due this week & next. a group experiment for one of my classes that's due next week but i don't have time to contribute because i'm literally not doing anything other than school work right now.

i just don't have enough time to do everything and


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 19, 2017)

I miss my husband. And it's not even 100% official if we're going to see each other again anytime soon and it's really taking it's toll on me. I just don't feel like doing anything anymore. I've got no passion for art, I can't even bring myself to play Animal Crossing which probably sounds dumb. I just miss being home, I miss being happy with him. 

UGHGHGHGHGG IM A BABY


----------



## Bcat (Sep 19, 2017)

Uuuggghhhhhhh this is hard


----------



## tifachu (Sep 19, 2017)

jpegs are just so.............. ugly i cry


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2017)

tifachu said:


> jpegs are just so.............. ugly i cry



Were you trying to draw something or upload photos? I thought png files are better than jpgs, if that's what you're talking about.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 19, 2017)

college


----------



## Locket (Sep 19, 2017)

tore something in my ankle before school started (august 23) and i pushed myself too hard 

assuming it tore worse and now it hurts


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2017)

I have a physics WS to do and I keep procrastinating it even though it's literally sitting right in front of me hhhhh


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Just had a really bad day in general


----------



## kelpy (Sep 19, 2017)

today was one of the ****tiest days man


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2017)

It's almost 12:40AM and I'm _still_ doing this worksheet...

Slowly but surely figuring out how to do this. Also wondering if I should sneak into my dorm room and get a cherry coke to keep me up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soigne said:


> i genuinely don't know how people live with stress in their lives. i have 3 exams this week, i have to instruct a course i'm in for the duration of the period tomorrow, 2 essays due on monday (one of which i have to have someone look over. but i haven't written it yet. because i don't have time. and it has to be 8 pages. and i want to die), 3 assignments in my math class, 2 exams next week, spanish bs that's due this week & next. a group experiment for one of my classes that's due next week but i don't have time to contribute because i'm literally not doing anything other than school work right now.
> 
> i just don't have enough time to do everything and



So sorry to hear you're under so much pressure and stress. I know how that feels, I'm terrible at handling stress so when I have a crapton of stuff to do I pretty much just have a mental breakdown.

Usually what I do is I find a faculty member in the school whom I feel the most comfortable with and tell them my issue. I've had many of my stress issues figured out just by talking to someone about it and getting their input.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Misera said:


> college



Same tbh




well, more specifically, physics. Though physics is life so I can't really argue.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 20, 2017)

I've been studying in the library for the past 4 hours and there's these guys sitting down the row from me gaming on their laptops. They've been raging all this time, and every time one of them gets louder another one says _"SSshhhHH"_ just as loudly. How bout ya'll just stfu I'm suffering enough here 

EDIT: oh lol looks like everyones suffering with college rn _*high fives to everyone*_


----------



## kelpy (Sep 20, 2017)

i just cant even describe how awful i feel and i  just want it to stop


----------



## Flare (Sep 20, 2017)

Can I please bury myself for a day and not feel anxious about life?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2017)

This store can you start processing and packing my order it's been on that "received" status for a day, 2 soon???


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> EDIT: oh lol looks like everyones suffering with college rn _*high fives to everyone*_



Yep, we're all in this together lmao


----------



## Haskell (Sep 20, 2017)

Not having a travel cup or water bottle to bring a beverage to school.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2017)

need to clean out old and crap clothes but mom will be like 'omg keep that dress it's like the only non second hand you have' yeah what's bad with second and that other dress mentioned is fugly and NOT useful


----------



## kelpy (Sep 20, 2017)

i wanna sleep


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 20, 2017)

I JUST KNOW HOW TO WEIRD PEOPLE OUT. :')).


----------



## kelpy (Sep 20, 2017)

i know ive only been drawing for two years but
i feel like my artwork will always be average


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2017)

I hate autumn season it gets so dang cold and my body don't like it at all.


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2017)

my HEAD.. ow
and I just feel a little strange and gross in general and I'm blaming it on all the time I've spent trapped in the house due to the heavy smoke. thank godt I can finally comfortably go out again


----------



## Soigne (Sep 20, 2017)

embarrassed the ever living **** out of myself today


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2017)

My counselor ended up having to cancel last-minute because she's dealing with someone who's having a serious issue, so I have to wait until tomorrow morning to talk to them about my dorm situation.

I'm okay with it though, I get to be by myself in my own dorm room for another day


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 20, 2017)

3 exams and a formal report tomorrow help ??


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

that im an idiot :')


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2017)

Can't remember certain things.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 20, 2017)

there many important things going rn and you are crying over some ****? im a ***** lmao , im never gonna find someone who loves me , im ****ing ugly , i want to cry , i shouldnt be crying lmaoo , its always the same thing , i annoy everyone , i should help others instead of me being dumb. im just a crybaby , there are more important things outside than my stupid personal


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2017)

I hope I'm not gonna like pass out in the afternoon now I really want to go to the last Asperger group meeting thing


----------



## Heyden (Sep 21, 2017)

my printer is broken and idk how i'm gonna print this assignment for tomorrow help


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2017)

Heyden said:


> my printer is broken and idk how i'm gonna print this assignment for tomorrow help



ahh no rip D: < i guess you don't have one early enough for use in school or know anyone with one?


----------



## Heyden (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ahh no rip D: < i guess you don't have one early enough for use in school or know anyone with one?


school charges like $1 per page so like rip, got my friend to do it for me though thankfully


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 21, 2017)

asked my classmate for their notes just to see what I missed for the exam and they kindly gave it to me just now
it's 9:30 PM and guess what?? their notes are 47 damn pages long with two columns each, how the HELL am I going to be able to read all of this tonight


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2017)

Heyden said:


> school charges like $1 per page so like rip, got my friend to do it for me though thankfully



whoa that was expensive.. but dang yeah glad that worked still!

Also heck im so tired rn i just wanna pass out and idk i don't have any painkillers


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2017)

Piss poor memory. Goddamn I hate having it!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2017)

Sorry if I deleted anyone here on Miitomo but I don't know still if I got the loading timeline glitch because answers or because that new update ****


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 21, 2017)

some things can just be so petty : )


----------



## mogyay (Sep 21, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> there many important things going rn and you are crying over some ****? im a ***** lmao , im never gonna find someone who loves me , im ****ing ugly , i want to cry , i shouldnt be crying lmaoo , its always the same thing , i annoy everyone , i should help others instead of me being dumb. im just a crybaby , there are more important things outside than my stupid personal



babe. u will find someone who loves u bc u are an amazing person. u are beautiful and u deserve every good thing in the world. and u certainly dont annoy me, talking to u is the highlight of my day ok, don't cry to urself u can lean on me whenever k. chin up ur amazing


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 21, 2017)

I feel like I'm the only college student that has a bedtime given to them by their parents every day... I think it's very controlling, but if I want to sleep at a later time, I get _literally_ screamed at with insults by my overemotional mom for 30 minutes to 1 hour+ (btw can't move out or live in a dorm because can't afford it lol)

By the time I'm finished with my homework at the end of the day, it's already time to sleep because of this. I'm not even allowed to stay up later if it's for studying, whereas my classmates are staying up until 2-3am to study.


----------



## unravel (Sep 22, 2017)

Yesterday was kinda awkward
I tried to stop my friend but nada lez see how it goes tonight


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 22, 2017)

I am *never* motivated to learn french,
but I have to.. why did I not choose french in school back then.. U__U

Learning french alone at home, with help of websites is SO hard any annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2017)

Okay yeah no not getting an EU copy of Pok?mon Sun now just for the Pikachews. Not sure I'll get Ultra either so yeah.

Also dumb weather I was planning to go to the shopping mall but uuh no apparently not.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 22, 2017)

8AM class today


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 22, 2017)

I feel really nauseous and I don't want to go into work, I just want to lay down for two hours...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2017)

Ok went outside because I wanted to check if they had a New Lead copy.. nope they only had HHD and while that game is fun, I eh, kinda wanted NL for now. Might check scalper store if they have it maybe


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2017)

Uhmm, did they just make me pay twice for those games?? I don't remember buying anything for like $10 other than the Streetpass games lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH RIGHT it was the cinema ticket smfh lol


----------



## kelpy (Sep 22, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Uhmm, did they just make me pay twice for those games?? I don't remember buying anything for like $10 other than the Streetpass games lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OH RIGHT it was the cinema ticket smfh lol



ahah my mom does this all the time where we'll be in the car and shes reading a receipt and suddenly freaks out 
then is like "oh nevermind i dont have to sue"

aaaaa my stomach is sick :<


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 22, 2017)

I think I'm the only one who failed one of my exams earlier....
well, the good thing is I'm confident with my other two exams (the other one I'm super hoping to get at most a 90+) so meh, didn't expect to pass all of them anyway


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 22, 2017)

...
_last night you said you didnt knew if i was important to you...
but now you are saying you love me?...
fun fact : even if im not important to you , you are important to me._


----------



## Soigne (Sep 22, 2017)

i have no friends & i didn't realize that until last night so now i'm bitter and alone but it's better than thinking i had friends & not being wanted i guess


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2017)

This ******* cold.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2017)

My mom needs some serious ******* anger management...jeeze!!


----------



## kelpy (Sep 22, 2017)

just BLEH


----------



## Lydon (Sep 22, 2017)

worried about my friend


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 22, 2017)

i'm your ugly ass piece of **** 14 year old friend calling me an "egotistical *****" when i genuinely did nothing to him. i also love calling out 14 year olds just for them to not respond. if i ask what your problem is, i want to know. i'll throw hands with anyone at this point. i have no patience for this childish bull**** in my life.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 22, 2017)

Unpopular opinion: just tell me if you don't want to do something with me. It hurts my feelings far more for you to ignore me than to outright say no


----------



## Cascade (Sep 22, 2017)

so many afkers in Splatoon this day.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 22, 2017)

-sorry im busy

mmm ofc ur voice chatting with FBI , CIA and NASA about aliens or idk , lmao no ur VC'ing and only talking about memes and **** probably , whenever i tell you what happens to me you just IGNORE ME!!!!!!!!! but when you tell me your problems you seek for me , )))))))))))))))).


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 23, 2017)

is it bad I'm taking a day off from studies
it's like, I have a sinking feeling should be studying but my workload isn't that demanding atm since I just finished 5 major exams within the week, still idk the fact that I'm doing nothing is bugging me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Unpopular opinion: just tell me if you don't want to do something with me. It hurts my feelings far more for you to ignore me than to outright say no



tell me about it jfc lol.

also tired but yeah got stuff to do so yeeehaw better drink 10 cokes and 20 coffee and a few mtn dew


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 23, 2017)

ive had this computer for almost half a year and i didnt notice it had a sd card reader until just now... i've been using my mom's old dying laptop as a sort of adapter for so long when i could just have used my computer if i had looked a bit closer .....


----------



## piske (Sep 23, 2017)

Hungry but too lazy to get up and get food... :T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2017)

I left my dorm to go to Columbus with my dad and my brother for a bit and...

...well call me a geek but I really miss my Enterprise D lol T_T


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 23, 2017)

I didn't get to finish my math test yesterday cause the teacher only gave us like 40 minutes and I do my tests slowly so....yeah he's marking an unfinished test that I only did the multiple-choice part of 

My mom even emailed him about this cause it wasn't enough time for me and I'm still in middle school


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2017)

no game/electronics/toy store having new leaf


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2017)

People on Discord are already viewing me as a mean-spirited bully for what I said on Monday. I am sorry for what I said, but they won?t forgive me anymore.

5 years ago, I was told to ?think before I post? as a future reference. I didn?t really think it out. If they don?t want to forgive, then fine, but I?m not the kind of person I was on Monday. Just because I was like this to some doesn?t mean I?m like this to everybody.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 23, 2017)

I think I may be coming down with an ear infection


----------



## Soigne (Sep 23, 2017)

my essay is really bad and it's only like 3 & 1/2 pages so i have to find some way to make it 6 and i really don't have anything else to say.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> I think I may be coming down with an ear infection



I had ear infections before. I really hate those. Which ear are you getting it from?


----------



## Bowie (Sep 23, 2017)

I've never had to cry over a love for the past three or so years, and yet here I am.


----------



## tifachu (Sep 24, 2017)

ive been in the hospital for about 2 hours now came in an emergency truck and a psychiatrist hasnt come to evaluate me yet and im scared bc i dont know if im going to be staying and missing class or if i get out and just go back to being stressed and wondering when my next breakdown will happen.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2017)

I feel like something is stuck in my throat. Or a blood clot. I don't know what it is.


----------



## goro (Sep 24, 2017)

i hate my body


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2017)

naegi said:


> i hate my body



Likewise.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Likewise.



me three. :[ 

and i hope i find a new leaf copy in the mall today, i swear they are lit OOP everywhere.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nicole. said:


> I think I may be coming down with an ear infection



ugh ear problems suck :[ i had some otitis media as a kid and boy that ear pressure suck really good


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 24, 2017)

I think my vertigo is sneaking back... totally not fun getting crazy dizzy from just moving your head... -_-


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 24, 2017)

I've finished both my presentations on Tuesday and I still feel like I need to do something ??? but rlly I don't, it's just that having a lot of time in the middle of the semester makes me nervous


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 24, 2017)

YOU GOTTA BE ****ING KIDDING ME.
I WANTED TO SLEEP IN MY ****ING BED TONIGHT.
GOD FOR **** SAKE.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 24, 2017)

pettiness


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 25, 2017)

the headache I'm stuck with right now that just won't. go. away.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 25, 2017)

i don't want this week to ****ing start. what makes you think i wanna do a research paper and take a huge exam lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2017)

Those esophageal burns are so painful that i couldn't sleep. Yeah, i can sleep with pain, but my mind gets pre-occupied easily.

Maybe I should give up eating.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2017)

Town resetting lol, I always get crap maps with aight villagers or the reverse


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 25, 2017)

my days off each day i have something to do, or i have to come to work for a meeting, so it's going to feel like i have no days off... hopefully I'll find something fun to do at home after my meetings and busy stuff so I can have SOME chill time...


----------



## hamster (Sep 25, 2017)

haven't played acnl in a while and marcel leaves uggggg !


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 25, 2017)

my music assignment bc I asked for an extension so I can do it within the first few days of next term and I'm really hoping my teacher okays me doing so otherwise I'll fail, since it was due 2 days ago and now I have 2 weeks holiday off school until I can continue doing it

wow that was badly explained


----------



## unravel (Sep 25, 2017)

[line][/line]

hi


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2017)

That people just ignore you hard on this forum for not a single reason


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2017)

Can someone please help me find the "Post every time you get something" thread i have no idea why I can't find it lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Can someone please help me find the "Post every time you get something" thread i have no idea why I can't find it lmao



It got moved here for some reason :l scroll down a page or two.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2017)

My cold still hasn't gone away.  Coughing is frustrating.


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Sep 25, 2017)

I've been sitting at my computer for too long and now my back hurts


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2017)

Well I was feeling happy but my jealousy has overcome me yet again.

I just read about how Keldi has left TBT and the amazing friendships people had built with them and how nice and awesome they were. Also about how many positive impacts they've made in such a short time. 

Makes me think that if I left TBT no one would really care at all...

I mean after all, I'm just a college girl who loves my N64. I guess I'm not really a shoulder to lean on. I can't even help with my own problems, much less others, so why would I expect any different.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well I was feeling happy but my jealousy has overcome me yet again.
> 
> I just read about how Keldi has left TBT and the amazing friendships people had built with them and how nice and awesome they were. Also about how many positive impacts they've made in such a short time.
> 
> ...



dude, I'd care if you left and I'm sure a ton more people would too. I have the exact same insecurity though, so I know the feeling well.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 26, 2017)

My hands are so dry, I need to stop washing them like every 10 minutes


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2017)

Insomnia...and I've got nothing to help me sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well I was feeling happy but my jealousy has overcome me yet again.
> 
> I just read about how Keldi has left TBT and the amazing friendships people had built with them and how nice and awesome they were. Also about how many positive impacts they've made in such a short time.
> 
> ...



eh yes i would care, please and thank you


----------



## Bcat (Sep 26, 2017)

First Torrick and Christina split and now Fixer Upper is ending??? HGTV give my heart a break please.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 26, 2017)

i  h a t e  p r i n t e r s


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2017)

https://mimofestival.com/portugal/wp-content/uploads/MUDAR_DE_VIDA-2.jpg  me rn


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2017)

I keep forgetting that I can't go get dinner at the campus center until 5pm, so I'm sittin gin my dorm and I'm starting to get a really bad headache cause I haven't eaten anything for a while...


----------



## dedenne (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm
Still
Frikin
Ill
Ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2017)

my throat is still itchy but yeah cant drink tea now


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 26, 2017)

i think i thought it wouldnt affect me this much but also like idk it's not only this and i guess it's not really surprising or anything it just sucls a lot


----------



## Bcat (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm angry and frustrated


----------



## Ackee (Sep 26, 2017)

i have the worst headache rn


----------



## riummi (Sep 26, 2017)

This guy is super cool as a friend but I don't wanna make it seem like I'm sending the wrong signals by hanging out w him 
just dont like me in that way pls


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2017)

I almost had a serious panic attack about 15 minutes ago. 

The fire alarm starting going off in my dorm, and the noise was really loud. I don't really do well with sudden noise in general, but this one in particular was so sudden and so loud that it actually made my anxiety skyrocket.

Luckily I was able to calm myself down so I didn't have a panic attack but I'm still shaking really bad. I also feel like someone just punched me really hard right in my stomach.


----------



## Zane (Sep 26, 2017)

as i thought i hurt my shoulder a little, hopefully it's better instead of worse by tomorrow :d


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 27, 2017)

My best friend forgot that yesterday was my birthday.. even tho I gave him a huge hint with a cake, great


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2017)

Wow thanks for calling, like uh less than 3 hours before I was supposed to go there... I think I will go next week thank you :^)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 27, 2017)

Ughhhhh I have a college tour scheduled the day of xc states and states is what I've been working all summer/fall for


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2017)

ded

better go buy mtn dew so i wake up lol


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 27, 2017)

hi I know you're concerned bc I sleep late but pls understand this is how I cope with my workload and I'm really trying to budget my time but sometimes the day is just not enough. also idk I can't go on to medicine without learning how to sleep late (or not sleep at all) so this whole "hey I'm sleeping late so I can study" shouldn't be new to me
this is my life and I know how I work so pls don't force your style of studying on me thank u .....


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 27, 2017)

I have swollen and tender lymph nodes so I think I'm coming down with a cold or some sort.


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 27, 2017)

People are insane


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 27, 2017)

Midterms are approaching quickly ;(


----------



## Soigne (Sep 27, 2017)

I panicked when an important call came and I ended up not answering.  Now I have to call them back but that makes me insanely nervous. WHY DIDN'T I JUST ANSWER


----------



## Pop-tart (Sep 27, 2017)

I just remembered that there were people who didn't like Julian because he's male. "Why is the only unicorn in the game a booy :-(((" Like, honey... what the ****


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 27, 2017)

Soigne said:


> I panicked when an important call came and I ended up not answering.  Now I have to call them back but that makes me insanely nervous. WHY DIDN'T I JUST ANSWER



I have phone anxiety too  I may write out what I want to say before calling someone... helps a bit. Good luck.


----------



## Zane (Sep 27, 2017)

My dad didn't call me today. It's already 11 pm where he lives so I know he's not going to now. Literally the one day of the year where he actually does call me (besides christmas if I'm lucky) and I guess I don't even get that anymore. :| The year he called on the wrong day was better than this.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 28, 2017)

Stress, Big Important Tests flooding in all at once, and a huge headache to top this all off


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2017)

getting bubbles in my town smfh i just wanna reset


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 28, 2017)

earlier my friend saw my notes and he judged me and went "what's the point in highlighting everything? you just highlight when there's an important concept. didn't you learn anything from English class?" and I explained that it helps me remember more when I highlight a lot but he went on and complained abt my highlighting and how I should do it to the point where I got super annoyed
I was about to say "okay so I may not highlight well but between the two of us, who passes their exams?" but I was also nice so I stayed silent


----------



## Soigne (Sep 28, 2017)

Jeanne2015 said:


> I have phone anxiety too  I may write out what I want to say before calling someone... helps a bit. Good luck.



I had this big speech all ready to go because I knew I was going to have to be transferred like 3 times but the guy answered immediately so it wasn't as bad as I thought!!

--

I literally failed an exam yesterday and my life is in actual ruins


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 28, 2017)

Soigne said:


> I had this big speech all ready to go because I knew I was going to have to be transferred like 3 times but the guy answered immediately so it wasn't as bad as I thought!!
> 
> --
> 
> I literally failed an exam yesterday and my life is in actual ruins



Oh, that must've been a relief!
I feel you on exams... I try not to define myself on my failures, though it's hard. Learn what you can from it.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheila said:


> getting bubbles in my town smfh i just wanna reset



Bubbles?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Bubbles?



uhh the villager in new leaf smfh


----------



## Romaki (Sep 28, 2017)

I've bought a gaming bundle for three games and decided to gift the rest of them. But I first gave out the gifts and accidentally switched two keys and gave away a game I wanted to have, of course they already activated the game before I noticed. &#55358;&#56614;

Now I have to buy the bundle again and I guess it's a good thing in the end but I'm just so bothered by my own stupidity.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 28, 2017)

I have 5 siblings and one of them wrote a cursive "m" on the wall at the bottom of the stairs. -.- 

My Dad is pissed... really pissed... and my Mom is leaving town next weekend and he said that
if no one admits that they did it that he is going to "torture" us while she is with family. 

Really?!? None of my siblings are toddlers for tater tots sake!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm tripping over the two compliment the user above threads


----------



## Haskell (Sep 28, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I'm tripping over the two compliment the user above threads




same. I think one was buried for a long time and that's when I made mine. And then the other one surfaced when mine got buried. I bumped mine not realizing there was already one. Let's see what the staff does. lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 29, 2017)

Garlic pesto burps for like a million years after eating that pizza.. totally worth it but omg I hate perpetual garlic burps.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Sep 29, 2017)

Rune Factory 4-Jones (><) His whole everything just makes me want to Tomato him every second(!_!)
That town event with him & his wife yeaaaaahhhhhh I rather Dolce (who was not there) 
So that was fun and all, but i don't ever want to do that again

Later Gamers-Ix


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2017)

Some random headache ugh gotta go get painkillers after lunch meow


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 29, 2017)

I burst a blood vessel in my eye and I literally look like a zombie
And I was told that it will heal within the next 27 days!
27 days!!!
I cannot wait that long


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> I burst a blood vessel in my eye and I literally look like a zombie
> And I was told that it will heal within the next 27 days!
> 27 days!!!
> I cannot wait that long



ouch:/ think i did that once, luckily that red spot healed in shorter time than that.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ouch:/ think i did that once, luckily that red spot healed in shorter time than that.



It doesn't hurt, in fact someone had to tell me that I had it because I didn't realize it was there
I hope I can still wear my contact lenses


----------



## tae (Sep 29, 2017)

knowing someone i adore is in need, but also knowing they probably want nothing to do with me.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 29, 2017)

Today I went to the Veterinaire with my 8 weeks old guinea pig.
She got her medicine and everything was fine.. 
now, at night when I check on her, I see that another one of
my guinea pigs got sick.. Q______Q


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2017)

stomach eeuugh


----------



## Yuzu (Sep 29, 2017)

That I just noticed that this lemon emoji  is slightly cropped at the bottom.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2017)

this goat song it's so bad but i can't stop laughing


----------



## Soigne (Sep 29, 2017)

Yuzu said:


> That I just noticed that this lemon emoji  is slightly cropped at the bottom.



oh god it’s actually cut off on all sides if you zoom in NOO


----------



## Bcat (Sep 29, 2017)

i just bought a bunch of new makeup brushes last week and now there's a sale on them at another store... sigh


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 30, 2017)

sorry for being distant, I kinda feel bad about it now that you noticed


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 30, 2017)

I've got so much house work to do and all I want to do is still down with a cup of tea and play New Leaf


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2017)

Insomnia.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 30, 2017)

I had my laptop fixed earlier by two guys and earlier they sent me friend requests on Facebook?? I mean I guess they found my Fb because I signed the receipt for my laptop with my name but I'm still lowkey freaking out


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 30, 2017)

I am so hungry, I just wish it was already 9 so I could be at the festival eating everything... Totally going to get some sangria that's for sure.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 30, 2017)

me, after trying all my four self destructive coping mechanisms: recovery is unachievable :')


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> I had my laptop fixed earlier by two guys and earlier they sent me friend requests on Facebook?? I mean I guess they found my Fb because I signed the receipt for my laptop with my name but I'm still lowkey freaking out



that sound non-professional unless you actually know them off-work lol


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 30, 2017)

Sheila said:


> that sound non-professional unless you actually know them off-work lol



Didn't know them at all. It was my first time having my laptop fixed in that center. It still creeps me out. :/


----------



## Soigne (Sep 30, 2017)

i have an interview today aaaa


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 30, 2017)

earlier 2 AM one of my classmates sent me a jumpscare GIF and I was literally shaking a lot after
glad I was talking to my SO though so I made him call me to calm me down


----------



## Paxx (Sep 30, 2017)

im not getting the education that i need at the moment. first time ever that i wish i was in school and had homework. im worried for my future.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2017)

A lack of sleep and too many bugs in my room.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> Didn't know them at all. It was my first time having my laptop fixed in that center. It still creeps me out. :/



then you have no reason to accept unless you like got to know them real well.. freaking creepers


----------



## dedenne (Sep 30, 2017)

Have to do this homework which is make a comic script but I'm srsly not in the mood.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 30, 2017)

The endless stomachache is back again


----------



## Soigne (Sep 30, 2017)

some dumbass parked their car in the middle of our driveway and just left it there so i can’t leave and if i call someone to tow it i’ll have to pay for it so i’m bout to get someone to push it the hell into a ditch bye i’m not here for this


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 30, 2017)

Soigne said:


> some dumbass parked their car in the middle of our driveway and just left it there so i can’t leave and if i call someone to tow it i’ll have to pay for it so i’m bout to get someone to push it the hell into a ditch bye i’m not here for this



What a rude driver. I bet they will learn their lesson if it goes into a ditch.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 30, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What a rude driver. I bet they will learn their lesson if it goes into a ditch.



I finally found one to tow it without charging me. They’ll just tow it and charge the person when they come to pick it up. Now I’m worried they’re going to be mad but sucks because they shouldn’t do that lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2017)

When snails are summer/september only grr and coelacanth are after 4 pm only **** i wanna move peaches out already!!


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 1, 2017)

I always insist that's why I always suffered.  I am always doing my best but its either being taking for granted or taking advantage.  I am a human being and not a robot.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My signature...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 1, 2017)

my leggies and feets are so sore still from the fair, can't wait to go home and rest X.X


----------



## tae (Oct 1, 2017)

i wish the nightmares would stop


----------



## hestu (Oct 1, 2017)

wow today really sucks


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2017)

ugh might just give away all my 11 million treasure to someone random ****..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2017)

Just had to close out my bank account and open a new one because there was an unauthorized transaction on my card. So I have to wait for my new card to get in the mail. Hopefully I'll get it sometime this week.

Until then I only have about $4 on hand 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soigne said:


> Now I’m worried they’re going to be mad but sucks because they shouldn’t do that lol



Don't worry if they get mad. Idk how it is where you live, but here it's against the law to block a driveway or anything like that.


----------



## Zane (Oct 1, 2017)

Finally got this drive to work but it just will NOT transfer Joanne for some reason.. man I get it it's not as strong as her other albums but cmon be reasonable computer..


----------



## Queen420 (Oct 1, 2017)

So I just got the AC:NL game 2 weeks ago and I really want some more amiibo cards (the rv ones) but I can't seem to find them ANYWHERE..I found them on eBay but they are sold individually at high prices so me being the broke single mom that I am can not afford these eBay prices.can anyone tell me how I can get these cards for retail price (6.99/pack)


----------



## mitfy (Oct 1, 2017)

my allergies keep bothering me and won't stop.  i'm probably allergic to dust, dander, or cats or dogs. i really hope not since i love both of those ((


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2017)

The fact that I feel uncomfortable doing things. Also, I'm feeling a bit stressed out.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 1, 2017)

I get back to school tomorrow  no plz


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2017)

This ******* cold..I've had it for like more than a week now! GO AWAY ALREADY!!


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm so scared to contact schools............. can I just not


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

leg cramps and a really dry throat


----------



## Locket (Oct 2, 2017)

my confidence level dropped like 900 points


----------



## riummi (Oct 2, 2017)

I wanna hang out with the group but I can't bc I feel awk if he's there ;;


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 2, 2017)

Why have my groupmates not done their part of the paper and report yet? They're both due tomorrow zzzz


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2017)

should go sell some game **** but my head still hurts a bit dumb bump


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 2, 2017)

Crap, another shooting...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2017)

****** train changing destination randomly so I got on the wrong one, luckily one of the stations kinda close had bus connection to where I live.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2017)

Also uhh what are the times there now if I was gonna go to the place? According to their facebook and official page it's earlier afternoon but you said it was evening times???


----------



## tae (Oct 2, 2017)

i want to color my hair so badly, but i can't do what i want to do alone and i'm too scared to drop like 100+ at a salon in case they royally **** it up.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2017)

My long weekend is exactly 4 days away.  Help me I'm so tiredddd...


----------



## Paxx (Oct 2, 2017)

_im bored_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2017)

I was pretty confident I did well on my physics midterm, but I only got a 69/100 on it.

Granted, on my professor's grading scale it's a C which is a passing grade, but... I'm not a C student ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was pretty confident I did well on my physics midterm, but I only got a 69/100 on it.
> 
> Granted, on my professor's grading scale it's a C which is a passing grade, but... I'm not a C student ;-;



lol what how high scales do you have.. here a-e is passing grades and F is not passing p much.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2017)

This ******* cold..it's been more than a week now. Wtf?! I'm dying! Arrggh!!


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 2, 2017)

my throat is killing me ;;


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 2, 2017)

Really missing my love. Deeply, miss feeling so completely happy and comfortable.


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 2, 2017)

I just realized I wrote about two pages worth of the wrong questions for english :,^))))


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2017)

Hooo boy I hope she doesn't call back if it's one of those Belarus scam numbers lol.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 3, 2017)

I've got an inset day, an I'm spending it doing homework...
So
Clever


----------



## Flare (Oct 3, 2017)

My potassium levels are currently near the depths of hell and it's making me dizzy and anxious alot. :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 3, 2017)

Got home late. Stayed up later than I usually do. Got four hours of sleep, woke up to a text and couldn't get back to sleep. Stayed up until 1am, managed to sleep almost 2 hours before boyfriend woke me up by getting up... Can't get back to sleep...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks for not calling back when I actually made an effort to call you earlier than usual so you don't go out to lunch or stuff...


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 3, 2017)

i have a cold and everything is terrible


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 3, 2017)

it's 8 PM and I just realized now that I misplaced my iPad **** **** **** **** I want to die


----------



## tae (Oct 3, 2017)

i'm so sick of the same nightmare over and over and over again. i'm so tired let me sleep.


----------



## unravel (Oct 3, 2017)

HOY


----------



## Farobi (Oct 3, 2017)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> How do I know if that person really likes me; thinks that more than friends
> I never knew until my friends brought it up, that person who is like a brother...
> 
> We used to hang a lot and chat almost everyday tho
> ...



um are you cheating on me!!!!


----------



## Bcat (Oct 3, 2017)

it's that time again...


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 3, 2017)

the fact that I lost in a wrestling takedown match, I fought hard -.-


----------



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)

my dad made some microwave popcorn and the smell is too overwhelming



Bcat said:


> it's that time again...



sigh.. same..


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 3, 2017)

Worried about my friend - waiting for her to call.


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 3, 2017)

no no nopity nope I cant be getting sick not here not now


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2017)

my email won't open on any browser but downforeveryone says the website isn't down sigh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 3, 2017)

Holy crap. I just checked my grades online; I gotta get my grades up.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 4, 2017)

[--


----------



## Flare (Oct 4, 2017)

I can't seem to accept the emotional damage done to me from the past... I wish I could but it's really hard.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't want to go to this job agency because I have lit no idea what to do there or in general and I'm probably just gonna make a fool of myself anyway.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 4, 2017)

Got a third guinea pig as birthday present (I asked for it, otherwise animals are NOT a present ffs).
Turns out he got sold as female, but is a male. We can't afford a castration right now, risked that 
out two older females get pregnant and die from it. So we bring him (me slightly heartbroken) back
and get a female one, that was sick before and seller told us she is healthy now. 
Since baby guinea pigs are not supposed to be in quarantine when they arrive in a new home, 
I put her to my other ones directly, they took her in very good. Everyone happy, right? Nope.
Little girl was still sick, had to go to Veterinaire. She got medicine, everything finally fine? No.
Since we didn't knew she was still sick and she didn't look in any way like this the first day she 
arrived, she made another one of my females sick. Back to Veterinaire. She gets tons of medicine
now.. best part? She's freaking blind now. On both eyes. I wish I could punch that guy who told
us she is healthy, while she's not. He said he treated her exactly like he has to, but he lied.
Made my little Bijou blind now. I have two sick guinea pigs now, if the third one gets sick on top 
of it, I might not have money for food


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2017)

Zaari said:


> Got a third guinea pig as birthday present (I asked for it, otherwise animals are NOT a present ffs).
> Turns out he got sold as female, but is a male. We can't afford a castration right now, risked that
> out two older females get pregnant and die from it. So we bring him (me slightly heartbroken) back
> and get a female one, that was sick before and seller told us she is healthy now.
> ...



Okay, wow you should turn it that guy who sold them to you 

Also I knooow I should go there but yeah I will probably be a **** anyway


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

Worried that I might actually be bipolar rather than depressed.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2017)

Mom calling me every hour and I keep thinking it's someone that I actually need to speak with, not her giving me useless ****


----------



## tae (Oct 4, 2017)

i wanna play ow w/ someone.


----------



## Zane (Oct 4, 2017)

wow I was really wrong about this headache going away once I went to bed. guess whomst just got woken up by pain


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2017)

mom: hey i got this job tips from my friend, have a look
me: yeah sure... *finds out it's some computing stress **** i have no idea about and i don't study anymore so*

.... rip. might go to that job thing in the library still.


----------



## unravel (Oct 4, 2017)

Defense


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2017)

1. I don't have any computer coding/decoding experience
2. Way too stressful
3. I don't study

sorry mom looool :^)


----------



## unravel (Oct 4, 2017)

Farobi said:


> um are you cheating on me!!!!



**** off cous im literally confused until now you know ugh even your friend somehow knew i think


----------



## tae (Oct 4, 2017)

yooooooo someone let me sleep.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 4, 2017)

My hands are so cold that they are blue and I can't be bothered to turn the heating on because i'm too ill to get up. Even had to come home from work.


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> My hands are so cold that they are blue and I can't be bothered to turn the heating on because i'm too ill to get up. Even had to come home from work.



Aww so sorry to hear that, hope you get better soon.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 4, 2017)

Dorm net is ****. I've resorted to using mobile data. zzz


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

Why are Scooby and Shaggy so scared when it's always just some guy in a mask and how can they eat so much and stay so skinny


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 4, 2017)

Zaari said:


> Got a third guinea pig as birthday present (I asked for it, otherwise animals are NOT a present ffs).
> Turns out he got sold as female, but is a male. We can't afford a castration right now, risked that
> out two older females get pregnant and die from it. So we bring him (me slightly heartbroken) back
> and get a female one, that was sick before and seller told us she is healthy now.
> ...



Ayy, I will have to edit this. Now my third guinea pig is sick. FML


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2017)

Zaari said:


> Ayy, I will have to edit this. Now my third guinea pig is sick. FML



dude, turn that guy in to the police... i really hope you don't have to let them to sleep though  I'm sorry you had to go through this, animal cruelty at its finest


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 4, 2017)

Have to email my counselor to ask for my transcript plus study for SAT essay plus work on personal statements...college apps are great


----------



## mocha. (Oct 4, 2017)

my braces.
i'm in so much pain right now, i got them tightened yesterday


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 4, 2017)

guess who has 3 tests and an assignment due tomorrow whoopdeedoo


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 4, 2017)

Sheila said:


> dude, turn that guy in to the police... i really hope you don't have to let them to sleep though  I'm sorry you had to go through this, animal cruelty at its finest



Definitely gonna try to do something there.. I'm feeling bad, because I don't want my animals to get hurt, ever. 
And just because of me wanting a new guinea pig all three are sick now u__u

At least they are looking better already, so they should not be in danger. It's just so sad that one of them has 
lost both of her eyeseights just because of one guy not telling the truth. At least the other two piggies are supporting her..


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 4, 2017)

It's raining quite hard. Also, I havea fear of thunder and lightning. How tf am I gonna get to my exam


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)

Oh gosh, why is there yet _another_ mosquito in the house? I just smacked one with a towel yesterday! Gosh darn these pesky little mosquitoes...


----------



## Bcat (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm jealous of someone, who is supposed to be my friend but has never treated me like one, living out my dream right now.


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 4, 2017)

mocha. said:


> my braces.
> i'm in so much pain right now, i got them tightened yesterday



What's worse is when the dentist is changing the brace wire, and they're cutting the wire, but instead slip and cut your gum. That's why I'm scared for when I go get my braces tightened.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 4, 2017)

mocha. said:


> my braces.
> i'm in so much pain right now, i got them tightened yesterday



oh gosh I've been there. The first week I got them on was literally one of the most painful of my life. It's worth it in the end though. Hang in there.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 4, 2017)

i have a project in photography due friday and i haven't started it yet, like, at all, and i told my dad countless times that i would like for us to get a new printer SOON as in BEFORE THURSDAY so i can do the project easily and not have to print somewhere else... but we still havent gotten one and he doesn't seem to like the idea of getting a new color printer. but its making me kind of anxious :///


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 4, 2017)

Spoiler: girl stuff



got my period when I woke up and I was in sooooo much pain at school today  it was so uncomfortable sitting and I could barely eat because anything going in my stomach made it hurt more I didn't even get to finish and I had to change twice at school y'know how hard it is sneaking pads to the bathroom when you're SWARMED by boys? 24/7?? There is way too many boys in my school so it's so hard trying to run to the bathroom with a pad in my hoodie pocket without one being suspicious  I could barely concentrate in class too because I was so dizzy and tired I just wanted to sleep ;-; but at like the end of the school day the pain FINALLY calmed down and I could actually walk but I still of course had pain so I just went straight to bed after school and only ate a little bit of pie cause my mom made me.....right now I feel fine but ahaha let's see all the stains tomorrow!!!! I hate my life so much 

Oh but on the other hand, I'm skipping school tomorrow to get away from that stupid "terry fox run" which I cannot do like this, and since Friday no school and Monday is Thanksgiving, omggg 5 day weekend!! This is gonna be awesome


----------



## mitfy (Oct 4, 2017)

my allergies. are acting up!! AGAIN!!!!!!!
im allergic to me own got dam house



~Unicorn~ said:


> Spoiler: girl stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



girl sameeeee... i woke up at like 5 am because of it >:V
changing at school sucks. i didn't today and wish i did cuz i felt gross by the time i got home.

that sucks though, i hope you feel better soon. i hate how your appetite goes all over the place. i hate all of it, actually.


----------



## Smolblonde (Oct 4, 2017)

Oh man so I've been so stressed out where I work because I was under the impression that I would only do inventory stuff in the back (It's a retail place with clothes) and recently within the last week my managers have been wanting me to start my cashier training. My anxiety has gotten so bad that I've cried a couple of times in the last week or so and I have finally decided earlier today that it's not worth the stress and tears that I am making it all up to be. I feel like now I should take some time and focus on getting my drivers license and see if I can do some volunteering in my spare time while I find a job. I also plan on going to see a therapist that I've talked to once before to see if she can help with my anxiety. 

(Also just as I side note, I did try to do the training as a cashier, it's just literally every time I would walk up to a register I would just have a breakdown. I felt so weak.) Rant over. :'>


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 4, 2017)

Sigh... Little brother is crying 3rd night in a row because in the move he split rooms with older brother and "oh no has to share room with me!" I swear I'm a good brother  I play ac with him but ik it's not about me... It's because he doesn't wanna split...


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 4, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Spoiler: girl stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg this is too true
someone called an ambulance for me today because i looked & was literally so sick bc of my period


----------



## unravel (Oct 4, 2017)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> snip



I can't believe i got infraction for trolling


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2017)

Oh my gawd. I gotta snap the hell outta it and stop procrastinating. Spent hours on my laptop watching YouTube videos and listening to music. Someone save me. 

I GOTTA BE A BETTER ASIAN STUDENT DAMMIT


----------



## kelpy (Oct 5, 2017)

meep


----------



## riummi (Oct 5, 2017)

pms, back pain, midterm, research paper, cramps, sleep deprived, speech outline ;; kms


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)

really need to play garden warfare 2 today smfh i wish they didn't take away the xp ****


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 5, 2017)

having to go back to school next week and do exams the week after ))))))


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 5, 2017)

Honestly I'm running out of ****s to give for my classes. I have several group projects and an exam today that have been driving me up the wall. I'm just done with this semester. I'm actually doing pretty good overall. It's just a lot more interaction and pressure than I'm used to.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)

Ugh why am I even living here anymore, this freaking suburb hole is the worst... I need to get out for real.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 5, 2017)

Spoiler:  



I keep screaming at everyone and everyone keeps bothering me ughhh I stayed hope for a reason to RELAX AND REST because of all this pain and blood but nope the whole day I had to take care of my baby brother why did he have to be born just a huggge problem in my life  he's just full of problems btw I started thinking of suicide since he was born so yea makes a big problem in my life  anyway I was mad my mom was trying to make me smile it makes me mad when someone makes me laugh or smile because I CANT CONTROL MY FEELINGS even when I'm not on my period and it's so annoying so I got mad and threw the dining table chair it fell on her foot and my sisters were mad at me everyone is mad at me thinking I'm mad like this for no reason well GUESS WHAT IM NOT NORMAL TODAY YOU IDIOTS do I seem normal to you?? Hmm?? All this blood lying in my pants is this a normal day?? Why don't people understand nobody leaves me alone I just wanna stay in my room away from everyone and relax I don't wanna go anywhere I don't wanna take care of my baby brother who eats hair and throws up 24/7 I just want to rest away from people please leave me alone stoppp


lots of things to get off my chest these few days


----------



## Arjh (Oct 5, 2017)

Whether or not I should just give up on life or not.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 5, 2017)

i’ve been slacking so much over fall break. i’m really exhausted all the time and i needed a break, but i’m not sure how much i can handle when i go back. at least the semester is about half over. if i’ve made it this far, i can keep going.

i’m also waiting to hear back about something and i’m incredibly nervous.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 5, 2017)

Feeling sick so I called off of work, and then I had a brilliant idea of working on some Halloween DIY's I'm planning, so I breathed in tons of spray paint painting the inside of a fake pumpkin, then used a bunch of E-6000 on Styrofoam, which melted it and filled my room with a super strong chemical smell. Cause ya know, on top of sick mucus lungs now I got a bunch of chemicals in there too... Why am I like this?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 5, 2017)

The fact that I'm on here instead of sleeping but I don't want to go to sleep even though it's 23.15, I'm really tired and have to get up in less than 8 hours for work.


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 5, 2017)

spilled gravy on my pants u h o h


----------



## riummi (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm so lame :')) I wanted to tell him but argh it's so embarrassing


----------



## mitfy (Oct 5, 2017)

im sad and was going to watch animaniacs to cheer myself up but it's been taken off netflix and now im extra sad

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND with the takeout my mom brought home for me she got the wrong kind of rice )))))):


----------



## kelpy (Oct 5, 2017)

i hope my hand doesnt scar up


----------



## Apriiil (Oct 5, 2017)

The fact that I couldn't put my anxiety to the side to talk to people at the career fair today at University.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2017)

This cold...I'm pretty sure they shouldn't last more than 2 weeks. *cough*..I'm dying!


----------



## kelpy (Oct 5, 2017)

my hands are so cold, maybe im a dead body :thinking:


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 5, 2017)

Lythelys said:


> my hands are so cold, maybe im a dead body :thinking:



my hands and feet are always freezing cold but surprisingly I'm not dead. Actually, sadly 

also why are old anime characters so ugly lol


----------



## kelpy (Oct 6, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> my hands and feet are always freezing cold but surprisingly I'm not dead. Actually, sadly
> 
> also why are old anime characters so ugly lol



same :^)
also ikr???? whenever i see a screencap of an older anime im just like hdfnbuwejbnr what were u thinkin 

my throat is slightly sore so thats good


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 6, 2017)

I have to recite my poem tomorrow owo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> my hands and feet are always freezing cold but surprisingly I'm not dead. Actually, sadly
> 
> also why are old anime characters so ugly lol



Lol what did you watch..? For me I love 90s and older because they aren't too detailed hair and backgrounds.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 6, 2017)

I want to end a friendship with someone, because he just can't stop talking
about people that I used to be friends with and it annoys the sh.... out of me.
But the problem is, he's my only friend. But I don't even like him anymore.....


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm just bothered


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2017)

Dad, can you please stop bothering me like whenever you feel like it. No I don't ****ing wanna have lunch with you and definitely not see you together with my mom. I really thought we were done but apparently not.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 6, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Lol what did you watch..? For me I love 90s and older because they aren't too detailed hair and backgrounds.



idk i dont like how they eyes and stuff look


----------



## namiieco (Oct 6, 2017)

im so demotivated 
school is draining me and i just can't bring myself to do anything
i'm trying to force myself to draw but i just can't
i feel like i'm wasting precious time if i just wait to get inpired
actually, no, i am inspired, i know what i want to draw, it's just my hands wont draw it
i waste so much time on a piece, then i end up hating it and then rage quit
i can't bring myself to do anything anymore and i feel like a faliure
im wasting my time and i'm going to regret it in the future.


----------



## tae (Oct 6, 2017)

im so sick of having this urge, one that i can't quiet. 
i feel like i have no outlet for it, i have no control over it.
like i'm waiting for myself to suffocate and drown instead of reaching out.
like i'm waiting for myself to hit rock bottom, to cease to exist. to erase myself.


----------



## Arjh (Oct 6, 2017)

As of now I'm the second top poster of the day.
I really don't have a life or friends in the real world, only my parents will miss me when I'm gone.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 6, 2017)

I have so much painnnnnnn all this back pain makes me feel like a grandma  oh yay lunch is ready time for foods!!


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 6, 2017)

heyoooo I do not want to see my endocrinologist next week because my blood sugar has been crap and he's going to make me feel bad about it even though it's improved since my last appointment, but I literally just spent a week on vacation in Seattle and of course??? I ate food??? and everything there was high carbs, I mean I ate SO MUCH rice and noodle dishes and fried/bread things like taiyaki, and none of the stuff I ate had a nutritional label so I had to just estimate carbs and I lowball a little so I don't wind up taking *too much* insulin. Also, I just got over an infection AND shingles and the steroids they gave me for that made it almost impossible to get my blood sugar to go down. A lot of this stuff wasn't in my control but I feel like my endo will just think I'm making excuses and being a "****ty diabetic" aaaand that's why I don't want to go see him lmao


----------



## Bcat (Oct 6, 2017)

what an awful freaking week


----------



## easpa (Oct 6, 2017)

I've never had an essay take longer to write than this International Relations one, holy hell.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 6, 2017)

Why do I always have to be wrong! Everything I say is always wrong I hate it so much everyone here always disagrees and laughs at anything I say! Yes I'm a big dumb baby that should keep my mouth shut but guess what I don't want to be a baby I'm getting older I'm gonna be in high school very soon why can I take a moment and remind myself what's happening in this world! If I say one thing everyone calls me stupid and wrong I don't know why everything I say is wrong wrong wrong and stupid I don't know why I can't say anything right why I don't know anything right and people chase me to other threads to remind me I'm wrong and stupid  and there's no way to get rid of the wrong things I say people already read it and see and laugh I can't handle this anymore 

and so, I am officially never stepping foot in Brewster's Cafe ever again. Everyone there just tells me I'm wrong everyone there hates me soooo much I can't handle all this pain! There's enough in my life now there's pain on an online forum I use to find happiness and peace in my life but nope now people are mad at me here! Everywhere I go I'm a mess and I'm wrong and I'm stupid I'm sorry I couldn't be perfect and right I'm sorry....I'll just go and leave you alone....I know you guys don't want my stupid opinions all the things I say are wrong and they hurt people even when that's not what I'm intending to do....I'm sorry.....


----------



## Romaki (Oct 6, 2017)

People who are nice to every single person. That just means you're actually not nice to anybody because you don't care how they act and you're too busy having to be nice that you'll never genuinely react to anything. I always seem to befriend those type of people because they think I'm pitiful (and take me away from people I might make a genuine connection to, not a pity friendship) and the worst part is that they always validate and include bullies no matter what they do. I had like three "best friends" like that and they always immediately broke off contact with me as soon as we didn't have to see each other every week anymore. Looking back I wish I wasn't that naive and realized they weren't being nice to me and maybe I could have made some friends with some people who had no problem being outcasted by bullies and pretentious people.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 6, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Why do I always have to be wrong! Everything I say is always wrong I hate it so much everyone here always disagrees and laughs at anything I say! Yes I'm a big dumb baby that should keep my mouth shut but guess what I don't want to be a baby I'm getting older I'm gonna be in high school very soon why can I take a moment and remind myself what's happening in this world! If I say one thing everyone calls me stupid and wrong I don't know why everything I say is wrong wrong wrong and stupid I don't know why I can't say anything right why I don't know anything right and people chase me to other threads to remind me I'm wrong and stupid  and there's no way to get rid of the wrong things I say people already read it and see and laugh I can't handle this anymore
> 
> and so, I am officially never stepping foot in Brewster's Cafe ever again. Everyone there just tells me I'm wrong everyone there hates me soooo much I can't handle all this pain! There's enough in my life now there's pain on an online forum I use to find happiness and peace in my life but nope now people are mad at me here! Everywhere I go I'm a mess and I'm wrong and I'm stupid I'm sorry I couldn't be perfect and right I'm sorry....I'll just go and leave you alone....I know you guys don't want my stupid opinions all the things I say are wrong and they hurt people even when that's not what I'm intending to do....I'm sorry.....



You’re young. Ignorance is unavoidable. Try not to take everything to heart, just try to use your experience as an avenue to learn from any mistakes. Educate yourself on topics you don’t know much about. Don’t get down just because people can be a bit rude. Everyone was young and naive at one point or another.


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2017)

I was about to fall asleep but I had to force myself up to brush my teeth and now I'm like fully awake again UGH



Riedy said:


> snip



oh my god this has always annoyed the hell out of me too but I could never articulate it


----------



## kelpy (Oct 7, 2017)

thguietjgnjkgrtjkn my ****ing arm stings like hell


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Omg my stuffy nose is KILLING ME!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2017)

easpa said:


> I've never had an essay take longer to write than this International Relations one, holy hell.



God, I hated that class in High school so bloody much. didn't give me a thing lol.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 7, 2017)

i miss my last psychologist which is understandable but also Stupid and i wish i didnt, this just feels weird and like im overly attached to the mental health professionals im seeing (w some exceptions lol)


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm just really bothered


----------



## mocha. (Oct 7, 2017)

KnoxUK said:


> What's worse is when the dentist is changing the brace wire, and they're cutting the wire, but instead slip and cut your gum. That's why I'm scared for when I go get my braces tightened.



oh dear!
luckily that hasn't happened to me yet, i hope it never does because i don't really enjoy going to the dentist lol


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

Being told my username is disgusting


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

Idc I'm still not posting in Brewster's Cafe no matter what u guys say. It's too much hell for me I'm already depressed.
(I bet the guests that saw the blog post won't be checking out that place anytime soon...)



Spoiler:  



i don't know why everyone here is _so old._ No really, I barely find anyone my age here. It's all big teens and adults, people who don't have my interests. I feel too left out. I'm not like the others here, and some older people try to ignore me cause I guess I'm a baby? Considered one? People call me "too young" a lot and I guess that's true....I wish there were more kids and preteens in the Animal Crossing fandom, it's just so many older people. Probably since it's more of a stress-relieving game and relates to real life, but cmon no younger people???? One of the reasons why I don't really like TBT


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 7, 2017)

I am craving a soda sooo bad lmao but I'm really strapped for money this month and I'm worried that if I go buy a soda I'll wind up regretting it by the end of the month, this stress is giving me a headache


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

Just cut myself deliberately and now I'm going to have another hideous hypertrophic scar.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 7, 2017)

stressing about grades and not being able to go to concerts and im just lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2017)

next week just go die already


----------



## Keldi (Oct 7, 2017)

The dean of highschool students hates me. But screw her, she annoys the hell out of everybody anyway.
Also there's a spider on the other side of my room. 0_0"


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

Keldi said:


> Also there's a spider on the other side of my room. 0_0"



if I open the window for 0.5 seconds a spider comes in


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 7, 2017)

the internet is acting up and i want to go biking but I don't want to move the garbage bins out of the way so I can wedge my bike out of the garage


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

I just ate KFC and I like it but my body hates it  time to see my face and throat suffer....


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2017)

i'm in pain thats all there is tew it


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

The fact that school is always looming and that you suck at it


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

All the work I have to do tomorrow that i am Not Prepared for


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2017)

Unable to enjoy my long weekend because of SAT studying help


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 7, 2017)

I wanna go to bed but my anxiety won't let me .-.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Unable to enjoy my long weekend because of SAT studying help





xSuperMario64x said:


> I wanna go to bed but my anxiety won't let me .-.



there there...


----------



## nbkid (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm always so sick I wish it would stop. Been having chronic nausea for going on two years now. Had my gallbladder removed abt 3 weeks ago hoping it would cure this but I'm still just as sick,,, and now having pain as well!! L m ao


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

This morning my mom asked me "woah did some1 punch you in the eyes" I said um no nothing happened....then I saw the bags under my eyes and the veins poking out, my skin looking old and gross, my eyes red....well ofc I look like someone beat me up

I don't know if this is because of too much screen time or being depressed cause I sleep fine and stuff,,


----------



## mitfy (Oct 7, 2017)

relationship problems. or something like that :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2017)

Gee whiz, I sure wish it would load faster.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm trying to be active here/talk to people maybe but I feel like I don't fit in?? ;o;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 8, 2017)

my head is still all foggy groggy, just wish I was home sleeping still... I thought a few days of sleep was enough but it wasn't and my tummy hurts so bad =[ just gotta get through this shift, go home and down some nyquil!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 8, 2017)

just wish people i really like wouldnt ****ing be *******s sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2017)

Life :|

Also no dad you are like worst jerk ever I even wonder why you even keep tryin'


----------



## unravel (Oct 8, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.... Ahem now people are teasing me


----------



## tae (Oct 8, 2017)

if i could not have night terrors and make up at 3, that would be GREAT.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 8, 2017)

i feel like i'm wasting my time by doing the stuff i enjoy
in the future im going to look back on everything and be dissapointed
i need to work hard in the present so future me won't be dissapointed
i've wasted too much time already 
i feel like i'm breaking myself


Spoiler:  weird story about a guy was bothering me last week



i sit next to this guy in english and he seriously won't stop farting. atleast twice every lesson and he's so open about it. he lifts hid butt off of the seat and farts then says "ahhhh" and continues as if nothing has happened. one he even muttered "that felt good" to himself (I HOPE IT WAS TO HIMSELF NOT TO ME). he's a weird guy and on the outside he seems pretty normal and quite a nice guy. we have a common interest of video games and his open personality was quite refreshing, the first time i talked to him. he was acting like he was a close friend (holding/poking my arm if he wanted to tell me something the first time we met, or if he wanted to talk to me he would lean in really close to me whilst talking. he has no friends and he even admitted it himself when talking to me. he blurts out random stuff in class or sings really badly. it's super distracting and hes always trying to talk to me and show him his (lame) magic tricks. i finally mustered up the courage to ask the teacher to move me away from him and the teach agreed, thankfully. the end.


Spoiler: pt 2



i have a totoro pencil case and he started touching it (without my permission btw, he just took it) and then he started touching it's stomach and he was laughing and i was just like 'ok yeah hes weird but he'll stop and give me pencil case' then he moved his finger down more to you know where and he whispered to me 'i'm tickling him' and proceeded to giggle whilst looking at me for a reaction. i didn't even know how to react. he had a book beside him which had a man on the front cover. he started to "tickle" that too. i looked at him blankly because my little brain was too stunned. then he went back to poor totoro and continued "tickling" him. he was still laughing and looking at me like he was expecting me to laugh with him? no. we've only talked for like 3 weeks now and only in english lesson because you keep asking me questions and showing me your lame magic tricks. thats going too far. i snatched by _my_ pencil case and said "oh my god seriously, don't do that" and he was confused as to why i was angry. TAKE A HINT. I was *done *with all his weird stuff and that was the day when i asked the teacher to move me. rip i wonder if the guy is alright in the head. or maybe he just doesn't get whats weird to say to strangers. either way, thats all caused em a lot of stress actually. i just wanted to get that all off my chest


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 8, 2017)

I really need to play some other games. Or draw in my new sketchbook. I can't be on tbt ALL THE TIME but y'know it's like drugs, you can't escape


----------



## Coach (Oct 8, 2017)

Almost all the harry potter primark stuff was sold out :'(


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 8, 2017)

My 3DS is missing. Either the cleaning lady misplaced it, or I did. Hhhh


----------



## namiieco (Oct 8, 2017)

argh i need to be more productive what am i doinggggggggg


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

A 14 year old sleeps at 3:00 in the frickin morning and waked up at 7:00 like nothing happened.
Help me ;-;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 8, 2017)

Why is my face soooooooooooooooooooo ugly? Like seriously the only thing good with my face is the main facial features are placed correctly (like I have no face defects or something) but everything else is garbage and ugly  I would cover it with a mask if I could


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 8, 2017)

Sigh where's the screws and bolts for my bed....


----------



## Soigne (Oct 8, 2017)

I wasted my entire day and now I have a bunch of things I'm thinking about just not doing lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 8, 2017)

I still haven't done homework cause idk if I even have homework I never got the chance to check ;-; I'm gonna go see if I do once I get out of the bathroom...


----------



## Locket (Oct 8, 2017)

i wanna get a boyfriend

but im 13

and im little

and we would break up in like two weeks


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 8, 2017)

I think my dogs have fleaaaaassssssss ugghghghgh


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

Why am I not tired.....well, I guess it IS the last day of the super-long weekend to stay up late, sooooo.....


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

I have a test tomorrow that i am Not Prepared for;;


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2017)

accounting is an exhilarating use of my time


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 9, 2017)

why am i the only person working on this, i ask you guys for help and all you tell me is to "google it," some study group you guys are


----------



## riummi (Oct 9, 2017)

someone stole my shampoo ;-; now I gotta buy some overpriced shampoo from the market on campus gdmi


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 9, 2017)

It's super windy, and there's fires nearby... going to be a fun anxiety ridden night...


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 9, 2017)

My dog is abnormally clingy this morning. I needed to take a shower but she wouldn't allow me to, it was hard having to ignore her barking but she soon quietened down. As soon as I got out, I went to see her and the poor thing was lying in her bed giving me those big puppy eyes. Bless her.


----------



## Pop-tart (Oct 9, 2017)

That Dove commercial has me cringing so hard


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It's super windy, and there's fires nearby... going to be a fun anxiety ridden night...



omg, stay safe bby <3

also lol dad did you want lunch or not ... like you said monday?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 9, 2017)

another fire close by... fires on both sides of us, all our firefighters are at the napa fire... wondering if there's even anybody fighting the one up here... and if it's blowing south idk how long we got here now... jfc... STOP BURNING CALIFORNIA JFC


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2017)

Trying to find a good travel plan for this place I'm going to on Wednesday... I mean it only shows how to go to the mall/bus station nearby not the actual house/road I need a way to, ugh.

Fine better start going like 3 hours before I should even be there lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 9, 2017)

20 minutes north and 20 minutes south, fires both sides...


----------



## Mary (Oct 9, 2017)

Stats exam in, like, 2 hours.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 9, 2017)

Mary said:


> Stats exam in, like, 2 hours.



That subject is utter hell, and I'm not even halfway through my semester with it yet. Good luck.


----------



## Mary (Oct 9, 2017)

Farobi said:


> That subject is utter hell, and I'm not even halfway through my semester with it yet. Good luck.



Thank you! Yeah, it is! Nothing is concrete! It's like everything could be one thing or maybe another thing. Especially in the first few chapters.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> 20 minutes north and 20 minutes south, fires both sides...



stay safe man, hope you're okay =[ *hugs*

also ugh must have slept for an hour :^) gg


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Got a test in an hour.... yippee...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2017)

Ugh, stupid school wifi -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2017)

Lol dad really wanted to have lunch then he never called. I get that you have work and those people fixing your house buuut, y'know.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Lol dad really wanted to have lunch then he never called. I get that you have work and those people fixing your house buuut, y'know.



Aww, sorry to hear that man :/


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

The baby is messing up the curtains! The baby is eating hair! The baby is gagging! The baby is slamming the iPad! The baby wants TV! The baby wants blocks! The baby wants toys! The baby is in your room! The baby is destroying something! The baby is in the kitchen! The baby is touching the toilet! The baby is-

TWO YEARS IVE BEEN STRUGGLING DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH I HATE MY LIFE?????


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 9, 2017)

Everything is bothering me lmao

I got such a low grade on my last physics quiz that I actually have to do a retake (and my professor will average them out so i'll prob fail it anyways), I have a homework set due tonight that idek how to do, I'm stressing about my music theory midterm for some reason, I haven't been sleeping or eating very well, I need to talk to my counselor but I won't see her for another two weeks...

jfc why can't my break just start already...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2017)

Too much ketchup on my pasta now everything taste like sour tomatoes... ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Aww, sorry to hear that man :/



Well I didn't want to do it anyway so.. uh lol


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 9, 2017)

Why does _A hat in time_ have puzzling to _Get_ to world 4!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 9, 2017)

Spoiler: i still have a cold and life sux, my dudes



i miss my old psychologist... the counsellor im seeing now is alright but i feel like she doesnt really seem to get things as well as my last psychologist did and i get that that's partly because i've met her twice and i saw my old one for two years But idk it still doesnt feel great. i didnt feel great w my last one either all the time but the problem was never w *her*, just w the treatment and like psychiatry in general i guess. idk im just a bit sad and tired of this entire thing lmao


----------



## hamster (Oct 9, 2017)

tired


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2017)

School tomorrow.  Again.  FML.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

I really wanna show my mom this video but she never has the time to watch or even cares....that's why my baby brother is watching those ******** "kids videos" on youtube kids and she doesn't care


----------



## Zane (Oct 9, 2017)

my back hurts why am i old


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Everything, life sucks

Also if anyone knows how the takadimi method of rhythm/beat counting works, pls tell me bc i just don’t understand???? ;-;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

rip 5-day weekend.....you will be missed


----------



## Bcat (Oct 9, 2017)

crippling perfectionism


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Spoiler: massive rant



I’m sad all the time and don’t know how to deal with it, but my mother is putting this off as “just teenage angst.” acting like I’m fine even though I can’t stop the negative self-talk, can’t stop wanting to die, can’t stop wanting to hurt myself, can’t stop thinking about how I cry myself to sleep every night because I have no real friends and no one to vent to about my problems. I’m doing worse and worse in school and my parents will keep asking me about every single quiz and test, every single little detail about my entire school life and I can’t take it anymore. I have no privacy, I deleted all my socials media because my parents check my phone, saying it’s their right as my parents to read through all my conversations and look at every webpage I’ve been viewing. My mom randomly gets mad at me and half the time I don’t even know what it’s about. I just told her that I don’t understand the rhythm technique for our quiz tomorrow, and she tries to “help” by googling “how to take a rhythm quiz.” I tell her that’s not the problem, it’s the chant thing I don’t understand, and I’ll be fine, and she starts trying to show me this youtube video on “HOW TO PLAY DIFFICULT RHYTHMS!” and she doesn’t understand that that’s not the problem and she starts saying all this sarcastic, mean stuff like “oh, i know i don’t understand” in this voice that just annoys me so ****ing much and she keeps telling me to talk to the stupid teacher, I keep telling her that I won’t have time (which is just a little lie to cover up the fact that I’m ****ing terrified of talking to any teacher about anything) and now she’s just being extremely passive about all this because obviously it’s all my fault. She freaking annoys me so much. The other day I was having blood drawn (terrifying experience, 0/10 would not do again) and i started having a mini panic attack because I am absolutely terrified of any needles in my body. I’m just sitting there, hyperventilating and shuffling my feet around, and instead of trying to calm me she tells me in this Intimidating Voice™ that I need to stop, I’m overreacting, STOP RIGHT NOW, and starts apologizing to the doctor who promptly ignores her. She always acts like she knows everything about me when in reality if she actually knew about how I feel all the time, she might actually be nice to me??? Whenever I say something remotely related to the fact that hey, I’ve got the classic Depression™ symptoms, she just asks me, “Is that seriously how you feel?” in that intimidating, I’m-mad-at-you voice, so I just quickly tell her no because I feel like I’m going to get in trouble for some reason. She always puts my feelings off to the side because obviously I have no reason to be depressed, and my sibling is the only one in the family who needs counseling for their miniscule little problems. And obviously I can’t do the classic teenage girl thing and talk to a friend, because I don’t talk to people. There’s one girl I know right now who I love to death, but she doesn’t even think of me as a friend, only a person who does math with her. It urks me so much. Every day in choir I see her and her friends (who are also all people I know) giggling and being silly and hugging and I want to be a part of something like that so bad but I’m a terrible talker so that’ll likely never happen. I miss my old close friends back in the Old Days where we could talk about anything. Heck, I joined this site thinking I might make friends, but I guess the social anxiety carries over to the internet too!!! Lucky me. -_-




I hate my life


----------



## i love to sin (Oct 9, 2017)

this headsplitting headache and cough. please go away


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

Maycee said:


> Spoiler: massive rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry your mom is such a jerk. My mom would be very nice if she didn't have so many chores and depression, her whole life was miserable so obviously she doesn't have the happiness to be kind. But I know my mom is very nice. Your mom is just.....wow. Treating you like you have to be 100% perfect, my mom is kinda like that with me and thinks my depression is just "trying to put the family in more trouble, just acting for attention" but she at least cares.....?

Also, of course people care about you here. Don't feel lonely or left out because we do care about you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2017)

I was getting annoyed, and yelled at my grandma and grandpa. They can be annoying sometimes, but I must admit that I could've handled the situation better, without throwing a temper tantrum. 

Also, another thing on my mind is, why must my family members gossip about me in Vietnamese? Clearly, they think I don't understand what they're saying; otherwise, they wouldn't have talked about it when I was right there. Oh, they usually talk about things related to my mom and dad...like, how my mom doesn't allow me to see my dad (which I'm fine with), and this and that. Honestly. My dad didn't do much to support me, and after the divorce, he didn't even pay my mom the amount that he was supposed to in order to help my mom take care of me. He was a lazy parasite, a smoker (I've gotten many nosebleeds and was quite sickly when I was little because of that), and an irresponsible dad. Gosh, when I had to live with my dad, he dropped me off at various houses, letting others take care of me, even though he, himself, was supposed to. Honestly, those people don't know a thing about my dad, and I think it's just plain rude to talk ill of someone when there's freakin' right there in another language that you assume they don't understand. 



Maycee said:


> Spoiler: massive rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm terribly sorry to hear that, Maycee  listen, if you ever need someone to talk to, feel free to talk to me, about anything that's on your mind.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I'm sorry your mom is such a jerk. My mom would be very nice if she didn't have so many chores and depression, her whole life was miserable so obviously she doesn't have the happiness to be kind. But I know my mom is very nice. Your mom is just.....wow. Treating you like you have to be 100% perfect, my mom is kinda like that with me and thinks my depression is just "trying to put the family in more trouble, just acting for attention" but she at least cares.....?
> 
> Also, of course people care about you here. Don't feel lonely or left out because we do care about you



Thanks for the kind words. ^^ Sounds like you’re not in the best spot either right now, and I hope you get better too. Thanks for being so sweet;;



Dawnpiplup said:


> I was getting annoyed, and yelled at my grandma and grandpa. They can be annoying sometimes, but I must admit that I could've handled the situation better, without throwing a temper tantrum.
> 
> Also, another thing on my mind is, why must my family members gossip about me in Vietnamese? Clearly, they think I don't understand what they're saying; otherwise, they wouldn't have talked about it when I was right there. Oh, they usually talk about things related to my mom and dad...like, how my mom doesn't allow me to see my dad (which I'm fine with), and this and that. Honestly. My dad didn't do much to support me, and after the divorce, he didn't even pay my mom the amount that he was supposed to in order to help my mom take care of me. He was a lazy parasite, a smoker (I've gotten many nosebleeds and was quite sickly when I was little because of that), and an irresponsible dad. Gosh, when I had to live with my dad, he dropped me off at various houses, letting others take care of me, even though he, himself, was supposed to. Honestly, those people don't know a thing about my dad, and I think it's just plain rude to talk ill of someone when there's freakin' right there in another language that you assume they don't understand.
> 
> ...



I’m really sorry to hear about what happened to you too, that must be really hard. Thanks for your kind words too ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2017)

Everything is bothering me rn 
Sleep deprived
Anxiety about the fire
Smelling smoke constantly
Sickness coming back full force because of the stress

I just can't wait to get home, take a sleeping pill and force myself to sleep all day.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2017)

My heart is NOT ready for all the animals posts that come with these fires...


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2017)

upset stomach keeping me awake X___X



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Anxiety about the fire
> Smelling smoke constantly



/war flashbacks
that sucks, I hope they get it under control soon


----------



## Flare (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm tired of my Insomnia.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2017)

Why is this place so freaking far off like, bruh...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2017)

This freaking stomach bug or whatever can go die in a hole.
I ate a mango this afternoon, been to the toilet like 1 million times. 
And I am still having biley mango flavored burps.

Guess I can't eat until it decided to go away, which is hard now with stress piled on top of it. -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2017)

gdi i don't want a cold meow

also why is that place so far off, do they really think people find their way there??? lol


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2017)

Flare said:


> I'm tired of my Insomnia.



I know the feeling!


----------



## unravel (Oct 10, 2017)

> Ahhh. Whne u were so cold to me before



HAAAAA???? REALLY??? ha. ha. ha. ha


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

My sister and I ordered the same drink at Starbucks, they made us wait maybe fifteen minutes for it, then they finally told me, “Oh yeah, we’re actually all out of that.” They ask us if we want something else, I tell them no, seeing as we only have a few minutes to get to school now, and they’re not going to refund us for either drink. K...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2017)

Maycee said:


> My sister and I ordered the same drink at Starbucks, they made us wait maybe fifteen minutes for it, then they finally told me, “Oh yeah, we’re actually all out of that.” They ask us if we want something else, I tell them no, seeing as we only have a few minutes to get to school now, and they’re not going to refund us for either drink. K...



wow that's some **** service, they should have told you they were extremely short on it from start smfh


----------



## unravel (Oct 10, 2017)

Guilty and timid


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2017)

My lab starts in 3 hours and I haven't done my pre-lab rippp

I can't even start working on it until my aural skills class is over >__>


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

Maycee said:


> My sister and I ordered the same drink at Starbucks, they made us wait maybe fifteen minutes for it, then they finally told me, “Oh yeah, we’re actually all out of that.” They ask us if we want something else, I tell them no, seeing as we only have a few minutes to get to school now, and they’re not going to refund us for either drink. K...



So they robbed you? Wtf


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> So they robbed you? Wtf



Lmao pretty much. I’m still annoyed about it


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

Maycee said:


> Lmao pretty much. I’m still annoyed about it



Good thing I hate Starbucks lol


----------



## GuardianAngel (Oct 10, 2017)

College applications + schoolwork ㅠㅠ
It's a deadly combination, kids.

(send help pls)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2017)

Ugh, it turned so cold all of a sudden. Also, why the freak are there mosquitoes in our house, like every single day. I've been killing off one mosquito each day, and another one just keeps comin' back...


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2017)

when you check a url to see if it's taken and it's just an empty blog that says "uft" on it like I'll trade you these hands boi.....


----------



## Soigne (Oct 10, 2017)

I had to get up early before work this morning to have blood work done and now I'm super tired


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

I still don't know if I should go to school tomorrow....like I shared the project with my teacher on google docs so he'll see it anyway, but then if it don't then my mom won't let my sister go to school and she wants to go to that book fair lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Slowly getting depressed as I lose constantly in most of the competitive games I play on my phone... (You guys are going to be like "It's just a game") But, when you have nothing else to do, It impacts you HARD.
Meanwhile, I'll just wander around my town in ACNL while I find something to do... (And tending to the basement)


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh yay not going school tomorrow cause my family needs to get new glasses...but I bet my sis is mad now (or she doesn't know)


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2017)

i think i'm just naturally an unlikable person, even when i try to be friendlier / more social it means nothing


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Dont worry Zane, pretty sure half the people here are introverts... Im personally a loner.

Waiting for PSATS tommorow and you don't even know half your math.


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2017)

Haha thank you, I actually don't consider myself introverted anymore exactly (definitely was when I was younger though), I just have an incredibly hard time even making casual connections with people and it really annoys me sometimes!! like tonight. ;/

good luck w/ the PSATS i'm the biggest idiot in the world when it comes to math so I don't envy u


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Zane said:


> i think i'm just naturally an unlikable person, even when i try to be friendlier / more social it means nothing



Don't worry I'm unlikable and asocial too, but tbh I'm still happy that you sent me that random flower if it makes you feel better!!


----------



## Locket (Oct 10, 2017)

so i'm in 8th grade, and we're supposed to know what college we want to go to, what we want to work for, where we want to live, and basically our whole lives.

like what the hell? i'm thirteen. i don't need to know this yet, i still have time

what if this changes? what if i don't wanna be that thing? also how am i supposed to know what college i wanna go to?? i can't plan out where i wanna live. i mean yeah, general idea, but they seem so strict

also, they dont even talk about jobs in science? like i wanna go into the science field, but you don't even talk about it


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Locket said:


> so i'm in 8th grade, and we're supposed to know what college we want to go to, what we want to work for, where we want to live, and basically our whole lives.
> 
> like what the hell? i'm thirteen. i don't need to know this yet, i still have time
> 
> ...



I feel you. I still have no idea what I'm planning to do, besides probably going to military (like that'll be fun...)

I'm 14, high school is fun!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2017)

Locket said:


> so i'm in 8th grade, and we're supposed to know what college we want to go to, what we want to work for, where we want to live, and basically our whole lives.



Tbh I didn't decide what college I wanted to go to until near the end of my Senior year of HS. I know I wanted to be a piano performance major, but I eventually decided to also major in astrophysics after taking physics my senior year of HS.

Middle school is way too early to decide what you want to do with the rest of your life, because things change. It's in your best interest to wait until you can make a mature decision... probably when you're a Junior in HS.

Though it's not a bad idea to discover right now what you'd like to do. YOu just shouldn't have to decide right now what you want to do...


ANYWAYS

I should really be going to bed, but I'm so excited about being in my new dorm room that I don't want to sleep! I just want to decorate!


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tbh I didn't decide what college I wanted to go to until near the end of my Senior year of HS. I know I wanted to be a piano performance major, but I eventually decided to also major in astrophysics after taking physics my senior year of HS.
> 
> Middle school is way too early to decide what you want to do with the rest of your life, because things change. It's in your best interest to wait until you can make a mature decision... probably when you're a Junior in HS.
> 
> Though it's not a bad idea to discover right now what you'd like to do. YOu just shouldn't have to decide right now what you want to do...



they literally say: "if you dont know what you want to do you need to figure it out! you'll end up working at mcdonalds if you don't figure it out!!" 

i'm little. i can figure that out when i can explore and find what i like thanks


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2017)

^dude I'm 25 I still jav no idea what to do  On the other hand in today's society just give me a boring paper sorting job that pays me decent and I'm happy lol. Just leave me alone gah.

On that note, have like 0% motivation to see my job coach today huugh why did I sign up lol


----------



## boring (Oct 11, 2017)

Hmmm ok- so I lost a friend who was very important to me, but it's been a couple of days and a lot of my friends have pointed out he was very manipulative, so now I'm just mad at myself for letting myself be in this kinda position. I genuinely thought he was like my best friend, and it really didn't matter to me that he would often make me feel guilty for things like my mental health issues etc. Just get to see now how awful he is and how stupid I was (and probs still am)


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 11, 2017)

Locket said:


> so i'm in 8th grade, and we're supposed to know what college we want to go to, what we want to work for, where we want to live, and basically our whole lives.
> 
> like what the hell? i'm thirteen. i don't need to know this yet, i still have time
> 
> ...



We don't have middle school here lol, so by 16 I had to make major decisions in my life :') Ended up sticking with Biology bc I love life wowza.
Don't worry if you don't know what you want the first time around; shifting majors is a thing (at least in my Uni) and there's nothing to be ashamed of. o: Plus, you've got plenty of years ahead of you! ^^


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Locket said:


> so i'm in 8th grade, and we're supposed to know what college we want to go to, what we want to work for, where we want to live, and basically our whole lives.
> 
> like what the hell? i'm thirteen. i don't need to know this yet, i still have time
> 
> ...



same I have zero idea cause im not special in anything ;-;

but all my bad struggles in school obviously mean I'm gonna end up on the streets anyway lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 11, 2017)

Why is it always that the people in my dorm who like to play their music really loud have absolutely no taste in music at all... .-.


----------



## tae (Oct 11, 2017)

im too ****ed up for this right now man


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

I wan 2 die

pls


pls


life sucks when your parents complain about how stupid you are and "what the hell is wrong with you? Fix yourself! Stop acting!" like all my mom tells me is that I'm a very goo actor. I supposedly act a lot and should go to a drama school for my amazing fake feelings. Yes, it's true. I am good at wasting everyone's time and making people upset. Because I'm useless and just cause more problems in the family. Too many kids, too many chores. My mom is happy without me, another problem gone from her life.

I don't want money, I don't want a house, I don't want a car or my own room. I just want a family that has time to care about me.


----------



## Mary (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm hungry and I don't feel like my SAT score will improve


----------



## Bcat (Oct 11, 2017)

just now occurred to me the deadlines for my work and I'm about to scream


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2017)

It was actually p good at that job coach place but ya still jav no idea whatta do


----------



## boring (Oct 11, 2017)

i need my work experience ready before i even turn 15 lol and im loaded up with exams like excuse me i am 14 year old boy let me liVE.
Teachers don't just want me to know what I wanna do when i 'grow up', whatever growing up actually is, they want me to do certain things. You see, since I was very young, I've loved japanese history- this kinda spread into general asian history and when i started learning Japanese in year 8 I was like 'ik exactly what i wanna do' which is teach asian history in japan, seeing as i like teaching and asian history is something I've got a passion for, like, it all adds right up, yeah? But my teachers have shot me down so fast like,,, god forbid I have a dream thats not totally impossible. I don't even think my teachers believe in me anymore lol one teacher told me he wished I had never moved there and another told me he wished I never opened my mouth because I talk too loud (I'm hearing impaired, sort ur priorities out, mister.)
Man idk, it just messes with me, I'm trying to get a grip over my life as it is,I feel so madly out of control and every bit of control I grasp is knocked right out of my hands : ))))))))


----------



## Sloom (Oct 11, 2017)

Being older than my mental age.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 11, 2017)

school likes to pretend they care about their students


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

so many problems in life.....what to do....why can't I "fix myself" and stop making my mom mad


----------



## namiieco (Oct 11, 2017)

i keep opening SAI to continue drawing but i never get around to it
i just can't bring myself to draw
i feel so empty


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 11, 2017)

I've been really sick a lot recently and keep bugging my friends abt what was for homework/what we did in class so I can catch up and my teachers have been getting pretty pissed at me yeah not exactly a great start to the year but o h w e l l what can you do at least I'm still getting good grades :^)))


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

this thread being less active bothers me

but anyway....i was eating candy for a few days straight (which i ofc shouldnt do but hey i got a 50 pack of candies (smarties aero etc) for $10 why not) and my teeth hurt after every time i ate candy which probably means im gonna get cavities or already have one so i kept brushing my teeth to get rid of the candy stuck in them and after it did stop some pain but my right back teeth hurt right now so uhhh dentist won't be impressed


----------



## boring (Oct 11, 2017)

dentists are never impressed, i was eating a bloody orange and they were like 'nAtuRAl SuGaRs ArNt GoOd EiTHer, bOy!1111!1!1!1' honestly, you just gotta learn to ignore a lot of what they say like mhm yes yes, teeth brushing is good, floss a lot, can't get cavities if you don't eat, mmhmm.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 11, 2017)

following society's norms vs. "**** it, I do what I want as long as I'm not hurting anyone"
I still feel bad about that night


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Asdfgidjsnfkskskdjdj I have this weird car-sickish feeling in my head/stomach and it’s so uncomfy and I can hardly get up to go studyyyyy

Also crossing my fingers that I get texted back....


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm struggling with myself.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Should I do that French homework? The teacher probably won't mind but then he might mind.....uh idkkk


----------



## Pop-tart (Oct 11, 2017)

Spoiler: I'm livid



Girl you can't just "lend" somebody's car, swear at them and patronise them, suddenly refuse to return that car just because you've been confronted, and then preach respect at the same time. The stress this ***** is causing me is sawing off my lifespan.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Pop-tart said:


> Spoiler: I'm livid
> 
> 
> 
> Girl you can't just "lend" somebody's car, swear at them and patronise them, suddenly refuse to return that car just because you've been confronted, and then preach respect at the same time. The stress this ***** is causing me is sawing off my lifespan.



Wtf??? Who does that??? Sorry that’s happening, I’d be livid too tbh...


----------



## Pop-tart (Oct 11, 2017)

Maycee said:


> Wtf??? Who does that??? Sorry that’s happening, I’d be livid too tbh...



I know right?? Some people are so terribly difficult and I have no patience for it :\


----------



## KingofHearts (Oct 11, 2017)

There are too many unknowns in my life right now and it is very scary.


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2017)

1. i talked with the counselor and she was like: "these years are gonna fly by! you gotta know now!!!" she was talking about electives and all that gotta take a ton of credits and crap like that eeeee im not ready for high school

2. my crushes dog got put down and he was crying all day and I FEEL SO BAD
like idek this dog, i didnt even know he had a dog but i feel bad for him


----------



## boring (Oct 11, 2017)

I don't understand 'these years will go so quickly' to be honest, and similar things most adults say. I am now borderline 15, and i started getting told a lot of this stuff when I was like,,, 11, right? well guess-****in'-what? these years have _not_ flown by, stop lying to straight up k thanks like, i've spent the past 4 years of my life in some really bad, not normal, situations that i wouldn't ever wish on anybody and adults are just spending so much time down playing how much im struggling?? like sure it was all fun and games when kids at school started to tell me to kms, and it was just _so funny_ when i got attacked, but when i act out IM the one doing wrong? and when I was in hospital because of all of this, it was somehow me whisking it up to seem like something bigger? I think that really annoys me because,,, yes. I am a kid. we get it, most kids are immature etc, but why in the name of good god would i make up what i was dealing with?? Teachers will spend all their times preaching how these are some of the quickest and best years of your life, but they can't go slower when you struggle to make friends, when you LOSE all your goddamn friends, and you slip from the top of your year to below average because bullying gets bad and nobody cares.

At some point I'll probably make a long spoiler post about my absolute unfathomable _*hate*_ for the school system because it just makes me so mad

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah,it's also been a couple of weeks since my mama literally smashed up my computer + the moniter and she is STILL refusing to pay to get me a new computer, she wont even consider it like,,, I AM 14. *How does she expect me to pay for that myself, exactly? Because I NEED to find a way to get my own computer, I have exams to do, I'm in year 10 now lol like???????????*

It makes me so angry every time I think about it I just wanna cry like???? I don't get how she doesn't see that she was so in the wrong there


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2017)

God, Mom. You can be so annoying.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 12, 2017)

really conflicted


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 12, 2017)

My index finger is slightly swollen from catching it on the sewing machine yesterday :/


----------



## riummi (Oct 12, 2017)

starting to gain some weight rip, research essay, speech outline to write, another essay due tmrw, gotta schedule a meeting with my councelor, group project coming up, another research essay topic coming up as well

:'))))))) I want to die fml


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)

Stuffy nose, need to fix a crapton of papers, need to get a member of this thing ugh me mata por favor


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)

thanks bam for choosing the worst place but yeah you're a permanent villager anyway because i needed a jock and you are cute so w/e

also why all these papers like smh.


----------



## boring (Oct 12, 2017)

school oughta get off my pack danke


----------



## Haskell (Oct 12, 2017)

How one dude at the school wears sneakers (as in tennis shoes) with flannels.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 12, 2017)

i thought it was friday


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2017)

i lov waking up with a stiff neck and shoulders it's great.. there was exactly 2 things i wanted to do today and now i have to wait for this headache to *maybe* go away cuz trying to do either of these things w/ a headache is just like. no


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

I can't get rid of this lazy habit.
Its hitting me real hard in terms of school and home ;-;


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 12, 2017)

People, irl and online


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 12, 2017)

2 infractions now. Ugh


----------



## hestu (Oct 12, 2017)

Spoiler



my girlfriend and i got engaged in february and have been set on a date since then, but the venue we want isn't accepting reservations yet so we haven't been able to book it; today my brother's sister-in-law (who literally just got engaged)  booked the date she KNEW we've wanted for 8 months. i'm seriously so angry rn this is ridiculous.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 12, 2017)

Everything is piling up, I'm sick, and I have to be packed & moved within the next 8 days and I haven't even started packing yet.


----------



## Flare (Oct 12, 2017)

I want to play ACNL but the town is reset and I feel too lazy to find a map.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 12, 2017)

I've got a little black book with my poems in. Got a bag with a toothbrush and a comb in. When I'm a good dog, they sometimes throw me a bone in. But it can be hard to be a good dog sometimes.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 12, 2017)

did someone rly try to call me out for typing lmfao?? is this an actual thing that just happened L M A O


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2017)

hillaruhsaur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> my girlfriend and i got engaged in february and have been set on a date since then, but the venue we want isn't accepting reservations yet so we haven't been able to book it; today my brother's sister-in-law (who literally just got engaged)  booked the date she KNEW we've wanted for 8 months. i'm seriously so angry rn this is ridiculous.



woow what a punk move honestly
congrats on being engaged though :D


----------



## hestu (Oct 12, 2017)

Zane said:


> woow what a punk move honestly
> congrats on being engaged though :D



haha riiiight?? thanks zane


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2017)

^grats and yeah that move.. wth man they must really dislike you lol :|

also being bothered that i can't find the amiibo answer like bruh


----------



## Chick (Oct 13, 2017)

Oh my goodness. 
I have such bad stomach cramps I can’t take it UGHHHH


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 13, 2017)

ugh okay which homework should I do first....


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 13, 2017)

Ugh. My PC's been acting up ever since I restarted the dang thing.


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2017)

RESTLESS 
i cant sit still


----------



## kelpy (Oct 14, 2017)

DJKWDN


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 14, 2017)

Not looking forward to the next few days, with the fire still going and some high winds on the way I'm really on edge...


----------



## dedenne (Oct 14, 2017)

Ok...
Near my area, someone's been going around in a car near all secondary schools, attempting to kidnapp people, and the head just sent a warning that he's coming to my school next >.<
Also, we legit have the WORST bus service ever.
There's two main areas that go to my school, let's just call them a and b. So, a is where I live and b get a double decker, and single decker, cos otherwise it'll overflow. Now a can fit on a single decker...
With no room to breathe and everyone standing up (omg I'm so glad I'm one of the early stops), so they thought it would be a good idea to GIVE A A SINGLE DECKER BUS THREE FRIGGIN DAYS IN A ROW
kill me ples


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Oct 14, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Ok...
> Near my area, someone's been going around in a car near all secondary schools, attempting to kidnapp people, and the head just sent a warning that he's coming to my school next >.<
> Also, we legit have the WORST bus service ever.
> There's two main areas that go to my school, let's just call them a and b. So, a is where I live and b get a double decker, and single decker, cos otherwise it'll overflow. Now a can fit on a single decker...
> ...


What the heck? That sounds so scary, oh my goodness... I think you should stay off school until the police arrest the person.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 14, 2017)

i said i wouldnt self harm or something i just ****ed up though


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2017)

collectibles. i wanna show off my shiny wands but no  i mean it was a fun joke but do we really have to jav them on for all the time :0


----------



## namiieco (Oct 14, 2017)

it's my birthday soon


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 14, 2017)

TFW ANOTHER fire starts nearby... like cool man. Just real cool. Screw you California...


----------



## Citrine (Oct 14, 2017)

my eyeballs hurt and I'm sad


----------



## deerliing (Oct 14, 2017)

THE 7PM INGAME MUSIC


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2017)

I wanna be done already, I can't wait to go to university omf...not loNG NOW


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 14, 2017)

I woke up at 9:30am and I still haven't eaten anything.....FEED ME


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I woke up at 9:30am and I still haven't eaten anything.....FEED ME



*Gives you donut* There xD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2017)

**** didn't realize my sig were over 250 since those image were only 90 x 2 in height and my text was smol oh well.


----------



## Mary (Oct 14, 2017)

Sheila said:


> **** didn't realize my sig were over 250 since those image were only 90 x 2 in height and my text was smol oh well.



Same  think mine should be ok now without the spoiler I had though.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 14, 2017)

dies inside


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

The lack of Totino's Pizza Rolls in my life.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 14, 2017)

_I wish I was good at art_


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 14, 2017)

my macbook's charger stopped working
im done
no digital art until a new one arrives via mail and it's freakin sunday 
I ordered on saturday night which means they will ship it on monday if they're fast
I HAVE AN ARTBOOK TO DRAW GDI T o T


----------



## mogyay (Oct 15, 2017)

id like to be above average at something, anything


----------



## Celty (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm still in love with my ex.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 15, 2017)

frick


----------



## haruka (Oct 15, 2017)

somehow everything at this point.


----------



## CapnChazzy (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm stressed because my car and my truck are broken down and my job is shorting me hella on my checks.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 15, 2017)

every other post i make is in this damn thread smh
i need to get my s t u f f
together


----------



## Mary (Oct 15, 2017)

I just realized that the guy I like liked me back and I accidentally blew him off. Now he's dating someone else. Why am I so oblivious?


----------



## kelpy (Oct 15, 2017)

Mary said:


> I just realized that the guy I like liked me back and I accidentally blew him off. Now he's dating someone else. Why am I so oblivious?



i feel u
u got this pal


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 15, 2017)

I can't find the definition of make or break shocks for my paper what the hell am I just a terrible researcher or what


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2017)

New Leaf.. dude how much greenery do I need, I lit cut down like two trees and now you complain the heck


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey great news... another fire.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Hey great news... another fire.



Yeah I heard, damn place stop burning already


----------



## glass (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm gonna have to switch to laptop because it keeps capitalising everything lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2017)

Ow, my neck and shoulders hurt.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 15, 2017)

Flu shot time. It hurts sooooooo bad, I'm scaaaaaaaaared.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 15, 2017)

The heretics who closed my Totino's game


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 15, 2017)

That was entertaining af 
The end of a great thread rip


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2017)

my can't my hands draw

- - - Post Merge - - -

can someone just force me to keep practising


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2017)

need a heart glow wand


----------



## Mary (Oct 15, 2017)

I can't write my college app essay. Art doesn't inspire me aaaaah


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 15, 2017)

I was supposed to video call with my SO but I fell asleep damn it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2017)

I gotta stop this. I'm holding back, and I shouldn't be. Whenever I try to do my best, I always seem to hold back.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 15, 2017)

I have a D in one of my classes :^)


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 15, 2017)

my 3ds battery doesn't last that long anymore  I'd get a new one but I'm broke haha


----------



## riummi (Oct 15, 2017)

rip I really need to stop skipping class LOL also this prompt for my speech is so stupid and vague ;; I'm getting anxious again. I legit left halfway through class because I was going to throwup from being nervous for an impromptu speech.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 16, 2017)

im ded


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

It's 1:45AM and I should prob be working on a paper and a quiz retake and a homework assignment and--

lol will I never know what it feels like to sleep again


----------



## riummi (Oct 16, 2017)

wth is wrong with me I keep thinking I don't deserve a relationship 
even though nothing is wrong whyyy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 16, 2017)

Running on energy drink for another night, woo-hoo! At least it's my friday, hopefully I'll be able to chug Nyquil and sleep on my days off and finally kick this sickness I've have for over a week now...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2017)

My tiredness, go away I wasn't up that late last night. Smfh.

Also I really wanna get US/UM but I know I'm just gonna go flame it to bits lmao.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2017)

Curse this weight of mine! I want it to go away.....but that requires EFFORT!! 8I


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 16, 2017)

I want to be closer friends with several people here but I don't know how to be friends... it's literally been so long since I've like "made" friends... idk... *grabby hands*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I want to be closer friends with several people here but I don't know how to be friends... it's literally been so long since I've like "made" friends... idk... *grabby hands*



you know where to find me <3

also the fact that all the auctions for sanrio cards will prob skyrocket af if i ever get to stalk them


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 16, 2017)

Sheila said:


> you know where to find me <3
> 
> also the fact that all the auctions for sanrio cards will prob skyrocket af if i ever get to stalk them



Not you ya kumquat, you're already my turt<3 I mean like other people I wanna be friends with on here that I hardly talk to


----------



## AliB (Oct 16, 2017)

Vent tiiiiiiiiiiime in hope for blind guidance from total strangers. Sounds safe.

I'm sick and annoyed because of my utter lack of time. I browse forums and discord in school because I don't have the time at home anymore. I'm not even at home. I have play practices until late on the days I don't work, and when I do work, it's until late at night and I have to go right to bed. It's aggravating and I just want to have a life again.

On top of that, I deal with loneliness issues on the regular. I'm the black sheep of a redneck town being a transgender and with asperger's syndrome. Granted, my asperger's has gotten better, it's still difficult and can get in the way. No one looks at me because I dress how I like to dress (which says enough to be honest). Guys look at me as a gay man, filled with horrid, bitter disgust. Girls look at me like a gay man, and see me as someone to tell all their girl problems to and their sexual experiences, which neither help me because of how upset it makes me that I don't have a vagina and how lonely I am. My parents look at me like a gay man, in that they want me to like Pet Shop Boys, Madonna, David Bowie, and go to bars and be some twink or something. Nothing against that type of person, it's just not me. I'm a woman. I like Pet Shop Boys, but not because it's the gay stereotype. I play Animal Crossing because it's a world that sets itself up to not have any romantic involvement, which is good because if it was there, it'd be all I focused on. Instead I focus on clothes and home decoration.

So yeah, I'm a wreck and this is my first post in about a year. What a way to herald my return to the forums. Feel free to add me or DM me or whatever. I can give out my discord as well. Cheers.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Not you ya kumquat, you're already my turt<3 I mean like other people I wanna be friends with on here that I hardly talk to



i know <3 but tbh just .. idk if you see someone like cool books or music write to them or stuff?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

_A b s o l u t e l y  e v e r y t h i n g_





Pls put me out of my misery


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

I hate myself .^.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

Tom, thanks for that lovely ban


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 16, 2017)

all of this anxiety is making me want to vomit


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

I haven't revised properly for over a week, I'm gonna cry
whY AM I SO UNMOTIVATED


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2017)

TIMEZONES

also i need more books


----------



## Locket (Oct 16, 2017)

i hurt my wrist

i dont wanna go to the doctor cause what if it's not that bad?

but it hurts to do anything. idk if its like a fracture cause it isn't swelling or bruising or anything.


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2017)

my head killing me as usual. I just wake up like this which is awesome.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 16, 2017)

my kitties tail is broken D: She's ok though, she can move the whole thing and is acting normally otherwise.


----------



## Mary (Oct 16, 2017)

Bcat said:


> my kitties tail is broken D: She's ok though, she can move the whole thing and is acting normally otherwise.



Aww poor kitty


----------



## Flare (Oct 16, 2017)

My mom is in the Hospital again.


----------



## Locket (Oct 16, 2017)

i cant dutch braid for the life of me

also with my wrist

AH


----------



## Soigne (Oct 16, 2017)

I keep skipping readings and then wondering why my grades are so bad but I don’t have time for all of this


----------



## Locket (Oct 16, 2017)

can someone teach me how to dutch braid thanks


----------



## kelpy (Oct 16, 2017)

im just so tired :


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 17, 2017)

i feel lazy for not doing a sport this semester its all i've been thinking about since the beginning of the year. while my friends are doing football and field hockey and track i'm over here doing literally nothing after school except art club which has been canceled for 3 weeks in a row. i was gonna do football next year but idk how that would play out joining my junior year. and the guys on the team are kind of *******s but my brother played so maybe they would be nicer if they knew we were related


----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2017)

The scenarios in my mind.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2017)

I feel so responsible for my music, like I'm too embarrassed to play it out loud but that just defeats the purpose of a CD smh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2017)

Yeah turned out it was a scam good thing I didn't buy the Sanrio cards on amazon lol... **** that site.

Might get the squid sisters amiibos though they are cool + the NL stuff


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 17, 2017)

Spoiler: SURVIVAL LOG



day 1 without digital art commissions done & ideas I am burning to draw:
I died inside
Day 2:
i learned to appreciate vacuum cleaners. I think my hair grew longer. I am thirsty, and my blood pressure is at the lowest. Some urged me to draw traditionally. I did. However, since it's not my main medium, commissioners would not accept my analog art PLUS I have to make 2d art/digitally rendered sprites for a game.
Day 3:
I've spammed friends with messages out of boredom. At first they were responsive. After some time their replies became shorter and distant. I will never understand socializing
Day 4:
Thought of overdosing on sleeping pills and sleeping till it arrives hmmm

(Half joking)


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2017)

we're having like the mildest wind/rain storm and the power keeps flickering anyway. if it fries my router again I'm gonna flip out i sweater god


----------



## riummi (Oct 17, 2017)

My roommate is always in her room and I can never talk to her bc she has her headphones in talking to someone else ;; I never get alone time by myself and like how am I  supposed to let her know a day in advance of I have friends over? Sometimes it's just random and it's like I'm at home and she's my mom lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2017)

riummi said:


> My roommate is always in her room and I can never talk to her bc she has her headphones in talking to someone else ;; I never get alone time by myself and like how am I  supposed to let her know a day in advance of I have friends over? Sometimes it's just random and it's like I'm at home and she's my mom lol



give her a note.. or idk if you have some IM stuff with her ask there


----------



## Haskell (Oct 17, 2017)

Why does everything that I like eventually makes me emotionally worse and unstable?

- - - Post Merge - - -

... I seriously don't know what the hell is up with that... I'm not exaggerating either... *sigh*


----------



## Soigne (Oct 17, 2017)

no internet friday since i'm moving saturday.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 17, 2017)

so tired. dont want to do hw. i hate everything


----------



## riummi (Oct 18, 2017)

Gotta wake up at 6:20 tmrw for my 7:30 am class...Why did I think a 7:30 am class would be nbd ??I hope I don't have to do my speech tmrw because I am not prepared at all :')))

Also totally forgot about my research paper due next monday rip


----------



## Farobi (Oct 18, 2017)

3 tests tomorrow (i feel pretty prepared though) but then i realized that i have another long exam and a paper due on saturday which i don't have the mindset to start now

hahaha kill me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2017)

i think i need to trim my ends again rip wallet


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 18, 2017)

welcome to my twisted mind people aaaa a aa a a aa aa we get it you talk to yourself when you play video games and sometimes you get Crazy xD thoughts and do Crazy xD things but can u Pleas Die instead of sharing edgy minion memes and talking about how you once ran ur keys over your arm and it left a red mark for five linutes


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2017)

I should really add my dream address to my sig or stuff but I always forget bc I'm lazy turt birb thing.

Also mom.. you know I talked about that I wanted to go see that movie on sunday why do you sound so butthurt??


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 18, 2017)

I failed a driving test >.<


----------



## kelpy (Oct 18, 2017)

there's no bread in this house!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't have any money.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 18, 2017)

****ty stomach


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 18, 2017)

French is bothering me more than anything.
I hate the language so much, I can't even describe how much I hate it.
But yet I am living in France since 3 years now, and can't speak french a lot.
My boyfriend of 3 years is french and wants that I speak decent french or 
one day he will send me back to Germany.
It's bothering the .... out of me. 
I can handle everything without speaking the language, except maybe 
taxes papers and things like that, but I don't even need to handle stuff like this.
So why do I need to learn that language.
Everyday I try to learn it and I end up being extremelly annoyed, mad and crying in the bed,
because I just hate the language so much and it's so hard, especially learning it completely
on my own (he's working far away, so he's mostly at home the weekend, so he can't help me).
God, I start thinking that I should just go back to Germany, since apparently it's needed
to learn this awful language to be allowed to stay, tzzz


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 18, 2017)

My puppy died, and I have to somehow find another good home for my dog...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2017)

X2k5a7y said:


> My puppy died, and I have to somehow find another good home for my dog...



omg, i'm sorry..

(also, welcome back or stuff)
--

also especially for karla..

mom being a ****bag again. like stop asking if you're my mom and like bully/high and mighty parent. bruh be glad i go there and ask if you are seriously interested. like you complain i'm asocial yeah bruh.


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2017)

i'm tired of feeling like this man.


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2017)

more wind today eeuugh go AWAY I just finished cleaning up all the crap in the yard from yesterday


----------



## Arjh (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't know who I am anymore.
Idiots setting of bangers.
My dog isn't the same since his stroke.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 18, 2017)

fingernail is sore like the skin on the side it feels kinda nice but it also hurts like hell


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

When your stuck without your phone and you have another 30 minutes of school left ;-;


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2017)

I feel like drinking so I can actually just fall asleep without rolling around in bed for ages, wide awake
But I don't want it to become a habit or to have to rely on it too much...idek hsnjsksk


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2017)

**** October.  Today it was 70 degrees and now I'm in flannel pajamas with my feet freezing.  Just choose what you want to be, damn it!


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2017)

i really want ice cream.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 18, 2017)

all my friends are making new friends and I haven't made a single friend. maybe I should stay off social media for awhile because it's making me jealous and sad


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 18, 2017)

maybe leaving this , was the best option for me?.
it was just full of emotional wreck and wasted time i could have used for other stuff , like getting better at art or learning something new.
i hope i can atleast , do half of what i could have done with all those wasted hours.


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 19, 2017)

I got to the airport 3 hours early and now I'm bored at my gate playing on my laptop...


----------



## riummi (Oct 19, 2017)

I really want some eggs, hashbrowns and sausage ;;


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 19, 2017)

riummi said:


> I really want some eggs, hashbrowns and sausage ;;



now i'm hungry RIP


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2017)

New Leaf. Can I get my mail with my RV orders already I don't wanna bother that person again -_-


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2017)

I think I may be getting another cold.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 19, 2017)

one kid has now invaded my (and a lot of other people's) once peaceful and quiet place to sit and eat, he goes on the computers playing boxhead every break and lunch and gets really angry at everyone for doing simple things like brushing past him or asking simple questions. hes already punched a couple of people and the teachers are so hesitant to teach him some manners and respect for everyone else.


----------



## unravel (Oct 19, 2017)

You wouldn’t like me when I’m mad


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2017)

my spanish teacher needs to stop giving us work that we can't do
on top of boatloads of homework ye thnx


----------



## Bcat (Oct 19, 2017)

my eyes hurt


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2017)

i can't tell if i have a crush on someone or if i want to be their friend.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 19, 2017)

havent talked to my boyfriend in almost two days


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2017)

I got a new antivirus since it seemed like norton wasnt doin its job too well, this new one's alot better but im still a bit paranoid.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2017)

some idiot letting their phone like vibrate all the time at like 6 am.

bruh either turn off vibrations, put on do not disturb or have sound on so you can check it smfh


----------



## Chick (Oct 20, 2017)

I was just texting my friend from work, and then she started getting super emotional in her texts, and then for some reason I was included into her emotional stories. I was like WTF, so I literally just turned off my messages. I feel bad now, but it’s for her own good. I don’t want her taking out her anger on me.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 20, 2017)

im a psychopath, i think


----------



## namiieco (Oct 20, 2017)

i was so excited to get off of school for a week but now i feel so empty


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 20, 2017)

Playlists with bad songs ..


----------



## namiieco (Oct 20, 2017)

er im sorry im hungry and i want food?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2017)

My throat.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2017)

Pav?. Stop giving me doubles @@


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 20, 2017)

I made Allure leave the forums on accident ;-;


----------



## N a t (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm finally in a relationship with the man that may very well be the love of my life, after waiting for years to be with him. After all of the things I did for him and everything we went through. And I am so happy, but I am also so paranoid now because I'm terrified of losing him, and I constantly doubt him and occasionally nag him because I'm high strung and he gives me no reason to not trust him or to have doubts in him, and I feel so bad because it makes him feel bad, and I'm working on making myself a better person for him, but the paranoid part of me is still panicking and afraid that he'll still leave me anyways AHHHHHHHHHHH

Edit: Spelling and Grammar


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm physically and mentally exhausted but there's still so much to do :<


----------



## Bcat (Oct 20, 2017)

this is literally the most stressful thing I've ever done


----------



## Aquari (Oct 20, 2017)

My throat has gotten better but my nose is still actin up, I wish I could just rip it off...


----------



## Romaki (Oct 20, 2017)

Emotionally manipulating people when they don't behave the way you want them to behave. A stranger online offered to buy me a game very publicly (he always offer gifts to anyone talking about games in that forum) and I rejected it because I don't like accepting things from people who aren't gifting things because they have something to spare, but because they're too rich to care and like try to buy something (attention, adoration? idk) from you. Like, he offered to buy me a random $15 game I talked about and I rejected it because I want gifts to be genuine. Pretty uneventful right? I literally just said "no, thanks!" and moved on, but then I got another notification from him and it was something like this: "Wow, I guess I'm not going to gift anyone than anymore. :/" Like WTF? That pissed me really off, but I didn't call him out on it because to me he just clearly has some mental issues and can't connect to anyone on a normal way. Only thing I did was block him because I just had to do _something_ as a sign of disapproval. Being blocked on there literally only means you can't participate in someone's giveaways and that guy won like hundreds of them and never played any of them. Which doesn't really matter at all, but he was so personally offended by my block that he had to make a thread about it. It was something along the lines like "you try to be nice to someone and then they block you :/" and the whole thread was basically just a pity party for him. Thinking back about it I really wish I called him out on his bull****. Like, I'm really not a person who can be impressed by gifts, I literally do not care about them. All I care about is someone's attitude and I will never be blinded by shiny things. I really don't think that rejecting his gift was a bad thing. And I get that blocking him might have been unnecessary, but to me it sounded like he was trying to guilt trip me for rejecting his gift and I was not having it. I just wish I defended myself back then, even if it would have gotten me a lot of backlash from other popular users having no problem being bought to defend someone.

Browsing the forum today reminded me of that story. I always remember being pissed off lol


----------



## namiieco (Oct 20, 2017)

I wantto play Journey but my dad is watching the TV and I'm too scared to go ask.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also my birthday. It sucks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 20, 2017)

I got out of my last class for the day at 3pm and I was like yay I can finally go get dinner!

But then I realized the marketplace doesn't open for dinner until 5pm, so I decided to wait.

But _then_ I realized... the marketplace is only open Mon-Thurs.


;-;


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 20, 2017)

My mom damaged her van a lot...now she has to pay like $1,600 to get the damage fixed. How she damaged the van? Accidentally hitting a mail box while in a rush to help out my grandparents.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 20, 2017)

hello anxiety my old friend


----------



## N a t (Oct 20, 2017)

I think something may be wrong with me in my head, not like I'm crazy, but maybe something else. My body has been reacting to driving in very strange ways, and I think I may have experienced something like a panic attack earlier today? Very minor, but I thought it was uncalled for since I couldn't think if anything that could have triggered it. But my body felt like it does when I panic any other time, for over an hour. Wut the heck.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 20, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> I think something may be wrong with me in my head, not like I'm crazy, but maybe something else. My body has been reacting to driving in very strange ways, and I think I may have experienced something like a panic attack earlier today? Very minor, but I thought it was uncalled for since I couldn't think if anything that could have triggered it. But my body felt like it does when I panic any other time, for over an hour. Wut the heck.



D: dude i hope ur okay?? if it continues see ur doc or somethin cause i know weird things happen when youre not getting something ya need like i used to get panic attack-like things but i just was pretty dehydrated ahah
that could be a reason : (


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2017)

Oh my god. I just want to effin' kill you right now. I hear your little taunting buzz. _Catch me if you can, buzz! Buzz! Buzz!_ Oh I will, you pesky little mosquito. I will catch you with my bare hands, squish your little body into pieces, and laugh menacingly as I stare at your body parts. _You shall be mine._


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 21, 2017)

Sick and tired of being sick and tired....


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh my god. I just want to effin' kill you right now. I hear your little taunting buzz. _Catch me if you can, buzz! Buzz! Buzz!_ Oh I will, you pesky little mosquito. I will catch you with my bare hands, squish your little body into pieces, and laugh menacingly as I stare at your body parts. _You shall be mine._



Me with random flies we always get. Darn bugs.

Also the bad environment we have for internet. Wonder if it's the area or if we just need a better modem/router.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 21, 2017)

Spoiler: ignore



i'm tired of feeling ****ty all the time. i'm tired of unintentionally hurting the people around me because of the way i feel. i'm tired of everyone asking if i'm okay and if i want to talk about it. no. i don't want to talk about it. why? because if i start talking about everything i know i'm going to have a mental breakdown about it. that's what always happens. i know i'm going to end up hurting you because of my mental breakdown. when it starts, it doesn't stop. i will say horrible things about myself and get angry at you when you try to say none of it is true. i'm not some wonderful, amazing person. i'm just a pathetic piece of trash.
 my only purpose in this world is to die. i've been in this ****ty situation for all of my life, all of my childhood. i'm not able to get help and that's what hurts the most.

i want to get help, i want to be happy all the time and feeling normal. but i can't. and when i'm able to get help finally, it'll be to late for me. i'll already be too far gone. i'll be past the point of being able to help. i thought love would help me feel better, just in the slightest. having someone support me even through my roughest times, but everyone who i ever loved rejects me. which, just adds onto the pain. my life is one big disappointment, nothing ever works out in the way i want it to. and being rejected all the time just proves it. i hurt myself as a way of venting so i don't hurt others when i have a mental breakdown. but, it's never enough. i can't do this anymore. i don't want to be alive anymore. even by dying i'll be hurting others. i can never win this game of making everyone happy.

that's all i want to do, make other people happy. the smiles on other people's faces when i make them happy is a wonderful feeling.
 if i'm not allowed to be happy, i want other people to be happy in my place. i want to give them that happiness, i want to do something good for at least once in my life. am i going to cry and hurt myself even more after posting this? probably. hurting myself isn't even enough anymore, i just.. i want to be free. i want to be like a bird soaring through the sky, truly free. i don't see a very bright future for me, so i highly doubt i'll find the one day when i can be free. if i only had one wish, it would have been to never been born. i want to be a spectator, watching people. i would be fine being on the sidelines, just watching the people i care about be happy without me is enough. i'm gonna stop now. if anyone reads this, thanks for taking the time out of your day to listen.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh my god. I just want to effin' kill you right now. I hear your little taunting buzz. _Catch me if you can, buzz! Buzz! Buzz!_ Oh I will, you pesky little mosquito. I will catch you with my bare hands, squish your little body into pieces, and laugh menacingly as I stare at your body parts. _You shall be mine._


i was battling with a mosquito last night


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 21, 2017)

I just buRNED MY TONGUE the pain is real


----------



## mogyay (Oct 21, 2017)

where's my donut survey


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 21, 2017)

I don't even believe you guys when you say it tbh


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2017)

"attempted delivery" i was home all day you lying heaux


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 21, 2017)

I feel like trash .^.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2017)

I've been feeling sick all week, but my pet apples are feeling really sick. They have the apple version of the common cold.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 21, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I've been feeling sick all week, but my pet apples are feeling really sick. They have the apple version of the common cold.



Hope you and your apples get better


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 21, 2017)

i have to memorize a poem front to back by tuesday. i chose the shortest poem but still


----------



## Soigne (Oct 21, 2017)

just finished moving. the internet sucks and i'm on the verge of tears because i can't watch netflix or do my homework LOL


----------



## riummi (Oct 22, 2017)

I hope my speech topic is okay...also not sure if I should try the counseling at school hmm I've been feeling pretty sad for no reason really...


----------



## mogyay (Oct 22, 2017)

i can feel all this worry well up in my throat and i cant sleep and its dumb


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2017)

Itchy throat I really hope I don't get a cold or throat crap now...

Also my villagers.. Wish I read up on that card/amiibo thing before I started booting n such lol. Oh well.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 22, 2017)

i think i have a crush on a sims character and its weird


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 22, 2017)

I need to get out of bed and get dressed but I'm too cozy ;-;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 22, 2017)

I've been given absolutely no reason not to trust this person, but I just can't...and I hate it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2017)

People who leave randomly during a movie. Unless you really need to go to the loo, just don't. I mean if you thought it was that bad, don't even buy tickets and/or do more research. Just watch and if it was bad don't watch it again??


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 22, 2017)

@ me when are u going to stop making people think u dislike them because of how uncomfortable or withdrawn or whatever u r acting when really the only person you hate is urself and youre assuming everyone else feels the same about u so thats why youre being like uhh This jw lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2017)

My grandma. 

Also, I wish my mom and my grandma would stop saying those kinds of things. Ugh, I absolutely despise it...and I wish they would respect my privacy.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 22, 2017)

spiders spiders SPIDERS i can’t take it i’m gonna burn the entire house down


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

The dread of school...
OH THE AGONY...


----------



## kelpy (Oct 23, 2017)

im getting depressed again vhiwvurnje


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 23, 2017)

Pondering whether I should move away from my current home to a much better home... Even though I'll feel guilty about it.


----------



## riummi (Oct 23, 2017)

getting back into those depressed moods ;-; I also have to wake up early for an appt.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2017)

i hope i don't get a cold meow dumb throat and weathers  and season i hate autumn


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 23, 2017)

neck and back is super sore from tossing around trying to sleep, had like 3 nightmares/weird dreams because of the nyquil too so I woke up a ton of times. -_- hope I can get rid of this sick over my days off... so done jfc


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2017)

^yea... dumb throat still itchy now for no reason like bruh if it's something it's late :/


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 23, 2017)

dumb bad things happening and bringing up dumb bad memories


----------



## Jhin (Oct 23, 2017)

Part of me wants to still apologise to my ex, but it's been over half a year since we talked and I don't even know how to approach them and apologise without them thinking I'm a weirdo who's been hung up over them so :                 ^]


----------



## Bcat (Oct 23, 2017)

having to listen to this freaking song on repeat like times until my instructor gets here...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2017)

Was so damn tired that I fell asleep on the couch with the lights still on...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm constantly getting bombarded with schoolwork... atm I'm working on a physics pre-lab, and after this I have to do a singing assignment for aural skills, I have to start my physics homework, and I have to study for my calc quiz tomorrow. Plus I need to take a shower and try to go to sleep before 12am (which I highly doubt will happen).

Later this week is my second physics midterm... I'm not ready for it .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2017)

my amiibos being slow.. or mail sites being slow idk which atm lol


----------



## kelpy (Oct 24, 2017)

i dont want people to be sad cause it irritates me SMH im kind of a jerk


----------



## Romaki (Oct 24, 2017)

Currently in a downphase since yesterday evening


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2017)

The school wifi stinks (which is why I'm using my mobile data right now) :/


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 24, 2017)

someone replied "it's time to stop" to a post w a picture of a room in animal crossing on tumblr and it is uhh confusing me. im thinking they either a. thought it was too edgy w too many clocks, b. thought i had been spamming because i uploaded like five things at once, or c.???????? something else my dude idek


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2017)

hope this week go well also bleh not seeing my job coach til next wednesday or whatever


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh boy I sure do l o v e getting another cold


----------



## thequeenofbees (Oct 24, 2017)

I've had a headache all day... Also, my ping is acting up again.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 25, 2017)

god i wish i had a better work ethic. i have a paper that was due last thursday and i still haven't finished it. i've complained a million times about this semester but idfc its terrible. i have no motivation to do well in any of my classes i'm so sad. and that makes me stay up late so its a pain in the ass waking up in the morning. fml. i really thought this year would be different but here i am the same as last semester but worse


----------



## Chick (Oct 25, 2017)

I’m feeling down..
Gonna look back at my memories to make me feel better


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2017)

Where the heck is my amiibos  It shouldn't take this long and I can't track it around here either -_- snore.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 25, 2017)

why is every pc that i get so damn loud


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 25, 2017)

I already spent 2 hours doing non-stop physics work with my professor, and now I'm back at my dorm, and I have to finish the rest of my homework problems, and study for the midterm this Friday, _and_ I have to read 2 sets of notes!...


When I say physics is life, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2017)

..hurry up mail people 

also the cold weather here go away!


----------



## Capeet (Oct 26, 2017)

^same lol it's been snowing ever since i woke up


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2017)

Capeet said:


> ^same lol it's been snowing ever since i woke up



no snow here yet but heck it's been so rainy and windy you can't really go out unless you have to.. better today but can we just get either real winter or sumer meow


----------



## Zane (Oct 26, 2017)

the shirt itself is like 14$ but the shipping is 30$ BYE.

there's another sweater I want but it's like 70$ and I can't decide if it would hurt worse to buy it or not buy it, there's only one so once it's gone it's gone but...... money... T.T


----------



## Nightray (Oct 26, 2017)

I forgot my photobucket sign in and lost my old signatures. =[


----------



## Zane (Oct 26, 2017)

I BOUGHT THE SWEATER I'M A DISGRACE............ but I'll be a disgrace with a nice sweater


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2017)

Gosh, laptop. Please, I'm begging you to load things faster. Pleeease?


----------



## H1nohime (Oct 27, 2017)

I got a bunch of software so I can hook up to my school's scanner but now my laptop won't stop updating


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2017)

Just got finished reviewing for my physics midterm tomorrow, and I still need to practice piano...

but it's like 12:50am .-.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 27, 2017)

you're out of my life now you piece of trash lmao. **** you for even daring to come for me. bye felicia.

~~~

i'm the one who made anything happen! i hope u never go anywhere else with that. bye


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 27, 2017)

Didn't sleep today before work so I got my energy drinks. WOO! So far I'm not feeling too sleepy so that's good, just got to steadily pump myself with caffeine so I don't crash mid shift. I blame my pumpkin!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2017)

Still no amiibos so I sent an inquiry to them. I mean worst case they could forget to register here too but at least I should have gotten a pick-up note?


----------



## Steelfang (Oct 27, 2017)

I caught a coworker/low end supervisor in a lie that directly jeopardized my safety on the job, and boy did she turn nasty when she realized that I'd figured it out. She's been making work a nightmare for me for a while, and what really makes it suck is that I've repeatedly gone out of my way to help her out in the past. The job's lousy enough on its own, it's a shame that she feels the need to make it even worse.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 27, 2017)

Really bad indigestion from these energy drinks, but at least I'm not tired! WOO!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2017)

My midterm is in an hour and I'm a nervous wreck, I don't need to have a mental breakdown today thx ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2017)

Spoiler: nothing to see here



my boyfriend.

More like an combo between worried and bothered because he obviously overworks himself and never go outside his routine box to do anything else than whatever he has to (look for jobs, do his studies, play some stupid game like every half hour etc.) I understand he needs some kind of structure on his everyday stuff due to his aspie/autism things but really not even bothering to contact me anywhere we have each other added or even ask if I want to have lunch or stuff like, I'm getting tired to worry and try and get in contact. I mean obviously you have to care of your studies and I think we both want jobs but smfh just blatantly ignore me and blame on your incompetence to do stuff (since when did you turn into your jerk dad??) is NOT a good reason. Neither are staying up to 3 am with your brother and dad and then blame on being sleepy and not getting stuff done... Yeah look over those routines man



Also somewhat solved my amiibos' mystery, just hope I get em soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2017)

K so the class ended before I could finish my test and I didn't even get to answer one of the questions....

Fml


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2017)

Waiting for my mom to get back to hand me my meds.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Spoiler: nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: also nothing to see here



I understand the issue here, but it's weird because in reading this I kinda see myself. I feel bad because my mentor keeps inviting me to go out to lunch but I'm far too dedicated to my studies to make time for anything else. Not even things I enjoy, like playing my N64 (which I do have with me at my dorm but I haven't played it in about 2 months). That's part of the reason why I don't have a boyfriend, I don't have the dedication that it takes.

Idk if he stays up until 3am just doing stupid stuff, but often I stay up until around 1-2am working on schoolwork. Hell last night I was up until about 1:30am studying for my physics midterm (and whadaya know I still did terrible on it), because if I'm not studying I'm worrying about studying. Having OCD makes that trend even worse, because it makes me overly compulsive with my schoolwork.

I'm just thinking maybe he's having the same issue that I do (because, after all, I also have what you call "aspie"). Maybe you can try to find him and talk to him about it?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: also nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: move along nothing here



Thanks for replying. And yes sometimes he's up late studying, but that is no excuse to act like a tired ass whenever we hang out also, sometimes he's just up blabbing and watching movies etc. Like sure I've done 1-2 am passes but I make sure to get sleep and do stuff on time. Yes he has time issues with doing stuff on time and needs a schedule for it but no excuse acting like a jerk about it. And I do have dedication and I try to be patient but it's kinda driving me nuts because it get like this every time he starts a school or such (Also we've been together for over a year so yeah I've been a bit keeping up with it, even though it's been worse later months).

I'd say he's having issues in having issues with studies, but I don't think it's OCD with him. I def. see what you are coming from, I have a bit of a perfectionist side when writing and triple checking stuff (part why a lot of my uni grades were based on how you cited/quoting stuff with sources and such).

And thank you, yes I will. I mean it's good you take things seriously but tbh he needs to relax especially on free days.. I mean it doesn't hurt to sleep in an hour unless the deadline is that hour smfh.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 27, 2017)

The fact that I have 2 b's and it's the end of the quarter


----------



## namiieco (Oct 27, 2017)

i have a homework project due on monday and i'm here trying to learn how to spin my pen


----------



## Buttlet32 (Oct 27, 2017)

1) I forgot about this website and I'm ashamed of myself for it.

2) I turn twenty tomorrow and I look sixteen, but I feel fifty-six years old.

3) My Mom said she's getting me a new phone for my birthday. I asked her if I could get an iPhone 5SE and she said no. She's getting me an iPhone 7 instead. I don't want that ugly phone. It's too big for my taste. It has no headphone jack. And it's too modern.

4) As I get older my outlook on society and people as a whole changes. I hate today's trends. Dabbing makes me cringe. The word selfie makes me want to barf. The idea that some guy or girl decided to make a stick specifically made for taking selfies makes me want to gut myself. Snapchat makes me angry just hearing the name. And don't even get me started on Fidget Spinners. Those are going too far. Back in my day we didn't have fidget spinners to play with in class. We had pencils. I used to buy a whole pack of pencils just for me to fidget with in class. Fidget Spinners are much more distracting in my opinion. I understand that they are supposed to help ease anxiety, but even so that doesn't mean everyone and their mother needs one.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2017)

I start my new job on Wednesday and I'm kinda nervous, mostly because my hair is a bit long and I can't get it cut at the moment or gel it, and because I don't have enough shirts/tops that follow the dress code.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 28, 2017)

My dog is snoring and it's really aggravating.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 28, 2017)

I have heavy projects and papers due next week which I can't start because I have a test coming up on Monday which holds a lot of weight in that subject's grade. I don't know what to prioritize...


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 28, 2017)

my mental health is absolutely atrocious


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

The inability to sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)

Freaking package I swear can they update database now???


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2017)

Bellxis said:


> my mental health is absolutely atrocious



Same



I'm waitin for my dad to get home so I can get SMO (and that fantastic poster that you get for pre-ordering) and the wait is killin me ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)

My hair takes forever to dry and I don't want to make it even more fragile by heat-drying it or stuff.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 28, 2017)

i hope I get time to do the woods stuff. Homework is killing me D:


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 28, 2017)

I've been tryna hack for ages and nothing is working kms


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 28, 2017)

ugh our asian studies class keeps on making us go to schools on free days (like mondays, I mean I dont even have classes on mondays) and requires us to attend all these events in our free times like YO this isn't my majors and you're making me spend so much more time doing all these requirements


----------



## Nikolai_Mayor_Of_Aquafire (Oct 28, 2017)

The Rain SMH -_-


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 28, 2017)

this dumbass is lying straight to my face and thinks she's spoonfeeding me lies. i should've known the first time with you. *******.

~~~

i hate thinking i'm the funniest person i know but i'm the only one who can make myself laugh as hard as i can


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)

yeah sure continue to ignore me and be with your dad and bro lmao don't you used to hate your family that much? lol


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 28, 2017)

my name a grug

- - - Post Merge - - -

grUG


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2017)

Having Super Mario Odyssey and not a Switch is harder than I thought it would be...


----------



## Zane (Oct 29, 2017)

oh god I'm so tired suddenly why... I FINALLY have time to work on this stuff but now I just wanna go to bed hhhrjkrjrfkdf


----------



## Chick (Oct 29, 2017)

The day is approaching to an end and I’m really ticked off at the thought of having work tomorrow. This is why Sunday is like, my least favourite day. Work does nothing but bring back bad memories... though I should look on the brighter side and think that I have also make good memories, though I don’t remember them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2017)

Indigestion... whyyyy??!? Also glad it's my Thursday, but I wish it was my Friday already... Have a lot to do on Monday if I'm gunna have everything done for Halloween...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 29, 2017)

I don't know what to do


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 29, 2017)

It's 9am but I feel like it's 9pm .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


>


Ayyyy my fav star trek guy

I remember that episode too ^^


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 29, 2017)

my name grug


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2017)

In a writing mood with nothing to write... I can tell because my last two ESSAYS of posts I just posted... god Kaydee get a life!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2017)

Slow mail customs, hurry and drive out my stuff.. I have waited more than enough for these amiibos man.


----------



## unravel (Oct 29, 2017)

only enrolled 15/24 units thanks to ****ty school server


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 29, 2017)

why do i do this to myself i am a failure i love college ok this is not ok why huh i thought it was banter lol XDDD but now im just cringe like why do i put myself in thse sitautions college will save me its ok fam wow i wanan di e


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 29, 2017)

i just aspirated some vanilla coke and i may have carbonated my lungs...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 30, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> i just aspirated some vanilla coke and i may have carbonated my lungs...



Probably one of the worst feelings ever, salt water is bad, but anything carbonated is worse...

I'm bummed none of my stuff showed today, I really want my onesie. Like I know I'm 24 but I have a deep desire to be suffocated in a flannel cocoon. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2017)

^same hwo long does it take to register some small amiibos and drive them out, i live, like idk at most a few hours from customs looool


----------



## Chick (Oct 30, 2017)

Seriously, today's day of work went terribly. I hope I can change my schedule and make tomorrow a better day. Honestly, I just feel like I’m not being myself right now, but I always have to look up to life to make better choices. -.-


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 30, 2017)

tfw you get in the top pumpkins but your pumpkin gets the least amount of votes by a margin
it feels bad

edit: ehh it doesn't feel bad i was just having a really ****ty day


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2017)

cammy said:


> tfw you get in the top pumpkins but your pumpkin gets the least amount of votes by a margin
> it feels bad



be glad ye got in m8 

oh well i hope i get a pink candy for either of my works, seriously they were soo fun!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 30, 2017)

Sheila said:


> be glad ye got in m8



it's just that mine is really nothing special compared to everyone else's
(i'm not asking for a "NO IT'S GOOD" from anyone i just feel a little discouraged about it)

- - - Post Merge - - -

i hope i don't sound ungrateful it's amazing that it's there and maybe it has something that i don't see in it but it's just that little feeling


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2017)

Luckily we managed to get a curve on our midterm, but without the curve I only got a 30/100 on it. Even with the curve I failed. I'm gonna do extra credit but I think my grade will still be an F or at best a D-.

I could have literally not spent 6 hours studying for that midterm and gotten the same score. -__-


----------



## Soigne (Oct 30, 2017)

i’m ver sick and i can’t miss any of my classes this week. feel like i’ve been run over by a line of buses


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2017)

mother of arceus hurry up customs

also i wanna eat dinner meow but a bit early tbh and i don't have much snacks for later


----------



## namiieco (Oct 30, 2017)

school

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i have the urge to cut the top of my hand
i wont though, im fine, honestly lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

DAD STOP LOOKING AT MY DRAWINGS OH MY GOD I WANT TO DIE I JUST GET THIS SINKING FEELING PLS STOP


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2017)

My thoughts about being in college keep jumping back and forth rapidly between...

_"I'm doing so great here, I'm very proud of how far I've come and I can't wait to see what the future holds for me!"​_
and...

_"Oh my god, I can't do this anymore. If I keep getting bad grades I'm gonna fail and then I'm not gonna get anywhere in life lol."​_



It really sucks .-.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Luckily we managed to get a curve on our midterm, but without the curve I only got a 30/100 on it. Even with the curve I failed. I'm gonna do extra credit but I think my grade will still be an F or at best a D-.
> 
> I could have literally not spent 6 hours studying for that midterm and gotten the same score. -__-



This makes me feel so much better about going to college in a year.  Studying for 6 hours and still failing.  FML.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> This makes me feel so much better about going to college in a year.  Studying for 6 hours and still failing.  FML.



But this is physics I'm talking about. Unless you've taken college-level physics you have no idea how much time and dedication it takes to really get it. I should've swallowed my pride (though I think in a huge way my social anxiety played a factor in this) and talked to my professor when I needed to and asked questions about homework problems, but I decided to just do it all on my own.

And for that I only got a 30/100. 

(Also because I'm slow af and I hate taking tests/quizzes. If I hadn't worked so slowly I wouldn't have had to leave questions blank).


You can at least try to learn from my mistakes


----------



## Locket (Oct 30, 2017)

my crush is in a relationship with someone

rip my hopes and dreams


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2017)

Dad, please stop hurting yourself. From what I've heard, you were offered a job, but you weren't able to keep it because you were too lazy. Dad, I wish you would just take charge of your life. I know that you've made some poor decisions, but please, just stop living like this. It's just awful. I sure as hell don't want you to be like this for the rest of your life.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 30, 2017)

_speaks to self_

Please don't procrastinate. Please don't procrastinate. Please don't procrastinate. Please don't procrastinate. Please don't procrastinate.
You have a psych project due on November 9 and an Accounting Long Test on the same day. Get to work ASAP.
Please don't procrastinate. Please don't procrastinate. Please don't procrastinate. Please don't procrastinate. Please don't procrastinate.


----------



## Zane (Oct 31, 2017)

having your desk by the window seems like a good idea until the weather starts to get cold like this 
꒰ლ✘ㅿ✘ლ꒱


----------



## dedenne (Oct 31, 2017)

Bus was late again


----------



## Chick (Oct 31, 2017)

I’m sick, and I’m going to the doctors soon...
I hope the doctors actually do something about it this time.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2017)

customs, customs, and customs.

also tired


----------



## Zane (Oct 31, 2017)

when u go to bed with a headache and it's still there when u wake up... dam..... nothing like it


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 31, 2017)

i Really dont want to see the new therapist im seeing on thursday. like, there's nothing _wrong_ with her but it really doesnt feel great to talk to her because she seems to think mental illness is a result of being self conscious, bullied or tired and that you can become Healthy and Happy by reasing motivational pinterest quotes and removing stressful things from your life. and like Yeah sure that is probably great for some but if im going to remove what's bad for my mental health from my life i'll have to kill myself and idk but Nine Out Of Ten Mental Health Professionals Say Suicide Is Not The Answer so ????????


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2017)

What gives? I've got this annoying stomachache today. After drinking some kind of liquid, putting heat on my stomach, and listening to Steve Perry belt out some rockin' songs, I feel a bit better (shout out to my Grandma here for helping me relieve this darn ache). Ugh, but just moments ago, it was really quite painful.


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2017)

confirmed my crush is dating this girl

and im mad cause this girl barely lets him breathe cause whenever he talks to girls she says: "GET AWAY FROM MY BOYFRIEND"

inb4 they break up cause just last week he said "i can never keep a girl for more than a month"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2017)

I have so many screenshots from SMO already (about 30) and I can't decide on one to make my avatar!...
Ash helped me pick out a pic of 64-bit Mario poppin a wheelie on a moped. It's pretty great but... I might go for a chompy.

Also it's almost 1am and I'm still not asleep, I need to be up at 7am tomorrow to go to work xDD


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm hungry but it's late so I know if I eat something I'll regret it.


----------



## Zane (Nov 1, 2017)

there's an unexplainable noise in my room rn and it's starting  to freak me out. it sounds like something lightly tapping or something under my bed.. every once in awhile it's louder too. And it literally stops when I lean over and look under my bed but then starts again once I lay back down. Q_____Q

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wanna sleep but this is creepy and annoying ggggeeeugh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2017)

This last puzzle, I mean I did try entering a few words and tried "solving" but... bruh hints pls


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 1, 2017)

SNPPOIO


----------



## moonford (Nov 1, 2017)

I have to go to people's houses to use the internet because my own is so terrible. People probably think I'm some creepy weirdo for sitting at my window just to get a connection, oh and its really uncomfortable to have to lean on a wall because I have literally no support for the rest of my body.

Fun times.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 1, 2017)

sick, tired, depressed

the holy trinity


----------



## watercolorwish (Nov 1, 2017)

so unmotivated and sad. ive been missing at least a day of school a week since last semester.  i just need somebody to give me a pep talk but everyone in my life is busy with their own lives even though im always there for them when theyre sad. it feels like whenever i need someone to be there for me theyll just change the subject back to them which is fine but im so sad i cant even cry anymore


----------



## namiieco (Nov 2, 2017)

i dont even know anymore
this feeling of emptiness is default


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2017)

****ing headache go away.

also reveal this **** puzzle already


----------



## Jhin (Nov 2, 2017)

I keep getting censored, made fun of and kicked from someone's server because the admin thought I was upsetting people with pictures of stuff like zoom-ins of Patrick's face from the hook episode in Spongebob. Like... are you serious?


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2017)

hungerey.......


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2017)

My physics professor was helping me with the problems on the homework due tonight, and as we were going along he was writing them down steps on paper.

Well when we were done he's like "since this is for tonight's homework I'm gonna keep these so you can figure them out on your own time" and I was like really sad T_T cause I suck at this and idk what tf I'm dong lol rip

I hope I get those papers tomorrow.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm low on ganja.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 2, 2017)

I really need to raise my History grade up.


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2017)

why my feelings gotta b hurt so easily


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm sick ?? I'm sick & I don't know **** about my two major exams next week, I'm deeply concerned


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2017)

the 6th path loooool i'm dumb. like i didn't get the site things at all lol. or rather not how to connect them to the story. stop being so creative 

also rip me ever getting something staff fav


----------



## unravel (Nov 3, 2017)

- School server issues cant enroll the class
- friend attempting suicide


Man I don't feel good today


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2017)

trying to get arowana and gar... hhh tis why i hate summer season ingame bc all the rare ****


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 3, 2017)

when people give you stupid and worthless "advice" youve heard a million times before just to make you stop bothering people with your mental health haha 

also mainstream (??? lol idk what o call it) suicide prevention is the ****ing worst i want to run it over with a steamroller


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 3, 2017)

What's bothering me at the moment... is losing motivation on something important. I am currently figuring out on what to do in this situation in this point in time. I am really hoping that I'll find it before it is too late. So... Thanks for reading.


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2017)

i wish this cup of coffee was infinite


----------



## hestu (Nov 4, 2017)

too much work and not enough sleeeeeeep


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 4, 2017)

Tweaked my wrist tonight while sleeping or whatever, then totally forgot about it, so I was just pushing myself out of my chair, aka putting ALL my dang weight onto it and now it's pulsating... 

Also cranberry juice tastes awful. But I gotta fix my bladder issues so I'll force myself to keep drinking it... =[


----------



## Capeet (Nov 4, 2017)

My mind's been racing like crazy lately. It's picked certain ideas that have been bothering me and has started obsessing over them all the time. My thoughts automatically gravitate towards the same ideas. I catch myself thinking about them all the time. They pretty much dominate my thoughts at this point. I'm honestly just so tired of it, just leave me alone already. It's especially annoying when I'm trying to fall asleep but my mind refuses to calm down and keeps going over the same things over and over again like some machine. Now it's even worse because I have a fever and am super tired but my mind still refuses to let me rest.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 4, 2017)

oh god i went too farrrrrrrr
i can't even draw anymore my mind too clouded with embarrassment


----------



## Soigne (Nov 4, 2017)

i’ve been skipping class a lot lately and not really doing much work so i have realized that my depression is getting bad again and i don’t have the time to see anyone ajjdhdhd


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 4, 2017)

why does my neck hurt so much I'm too young for this


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2017)

ik i'm probably just being petty but it still sucks to feel like you don't even rate an answer


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 4, 2017)

Seeing that one thread about college in the Brewster's Cafe made me realize that I'm about to be making some serious life choices soon, and that I've got a lot ahead of me (driving, college, getting a job, etc). Two years from now, it'll be my last year in high school. From then on, I'm on my own. I don't have that much time left. I've _got_ to get my priorities straight, stay on task, be on top of everything. Geez, the pressure of being a responsible high school student.


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2017)

just not a good day

i wish it wasn't so icy outside


----------



## Locket (Nov 4, 2017)

its snowy
and i cant tell how i feel about it


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 4, 2017)

I got my flu shot earlier today and now there's a bump on my shoulder. It's not red or anything, just...a bump. And it hurts. Ow.


----------



## chamsae (Nov 4, 2017)

its past 2 am, i can't sleep, i have to wake up early tomorrow (today?) and suffer through a family gathering :/


----------



## hestu (Nov 4, 2017)

can't breathe very well ;(


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 4, 2017)

Trying to think if someone already had the same avatar and/or signature.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mine.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 5, 2017)

My bladder is being a huge jerk. -_-

Also because it's so cold someone is burning a fire somewhere nearby and it's giving me anxiety...


----------



## riummi (Nov 5, 2017)

a bit too cold for my liking ;; 
roommate is in the room all the time like always 
got a lot of work to do tmrw


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

Everyone's over here complaining about snow and there isn't a single flake anywhere.  I want some whiteness too.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 5, 2017)

my graphics card is so noisy it gives me and everyone in the room a headache


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 5, 2017)

i feel like my brain decided to go back to 2016 and uh h  im not Comfrotbalblel

id like to put all this together and just b done with it because im getting paranoid abt it being so spread out and stuff but ???? at the same time i want to Die whenever i even look at one word  so uhh we'll see how that goes..

hdgrfgfrasetyrfedc i just copy pasted it all into one document and it's 69 pages and 41 k words Budd y


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 5, 2017)

There's a tornado watch until 7 p.m. in my county. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2017)

My boyfriend >_> He's really nice and stuff most of the time but it's bugging me so hard that he kinda "refuses" to stand up against his family (dad in particular) and just rolls along..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

Why must physics homework consume so much timeeee .-.


----------



## KingofHearts (Nov 5, 2017)

I forgot it was Daylight Savings Time so I am all out of whack


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

KingofHearts said:


> I forgot it was Daylight Savings Time so I am all out of whack



Same.  I was so confused when I woke up today and it was 9:00 instead of 8:00.


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 5, 2017)

the massive amounts of work i keep putting off :^)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

I JUST FINISHED WRITING DOWN ALL MY PHYSICS PROBLEMS

NOW I MUST WORK THEM OUT





kill me pls


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 5, 2017)

Chronic inflammation sucks...


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Nov 6, 2017)

Honestly, I feel like some websites are just too strict sometimes... don't worry, I'm not talking about this one ^^;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2017)

No yoghurt or cereals damnit!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 6, 2017)

Itchy eyes! Now I am sure they're all red and crap...

Also my tum is being unhappy, like when I don't eat it's fine but whenever I eat it finds a dang issue...


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 6, 2017)

stupid fly in the room


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 6, 2017)

Chem midterm didn't go well...


----------



## namiieco (Nov 6, 2017)

i have a science project due tomorrow and i haven't even touched it yet
oops


----------



## Zane (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't know but it'd be cool if it stopped


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 6, 2017)

Cramps.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 6, 2017)

I wish my anxiety wouldn't ruin every connection I make with someone, I don't want to be lonely anymore.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2017)

Laptop's being a tad slow...


----------



## Zane (Nov 6, 2017)

my festival plaza is level 177 but I never get Kanto tent 1 or 5 I hate Sophocles so much


----------



## watercolorwish (Nov 6, 2017)

terrible crossing guard lady yelled at me and told me i was banned from the cafe but i talked to the person in charge of her and he said she cant do that so im able to still have lunch in there but im 99% sure she has people watching me which creeps me out bc a teacher was staring at me for the end of lunch and her picked favorite students. but i cant stop eating in the cafe bc then she wins. smh


----------



## mitfy (Nov 6, 2017)

most things


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2017)

My left wrist just started hurting yesterday and it's only getting worse. It actually hurts while I'm trying to type on my keyboard. I think it might be carpal tunnel... welp guess I'm goin to the doctor soon lol

Until then I reeeeeeeally need a brace and I don't have one yet... this oughta be fun .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2017)

I hope my questions are "appropriate" enough, some might be a bit obvious but eeh what else should I ask (or not) I really hope I have some time discussing it tomorrow...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2017)

eShop, why can't you add like $15 or stuff, only $10 and $20.. rude credit card people!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2017)

Still workin on that physics pre-lab hhhhh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm so tired and it's only Tuesday please help me...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2017)

How annoyingly minimized the Discord app is compared to the Desktop. Yeah sorry I wanna send a message to this person who is online and you can't see all members gaaa


----------



## namiieco (Nov 7, 2017)

i feel stupid for getting so riled up over something like that
if it's true im sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2017)

Managing to catch like 935745 tarantulas but no scorpion.


----------



## KingofHearts (Nov 8, 2017)

I was scheduled to work a 6 hour shift. About an hour and 48 minutes into my shift the night crew supervisor tells me to take a ten minute break.

This means I would return in ten minutes and have to work without a break for 4 more hours straight. I asked her if I could take it in 12 minutes and she said "No you have to take it right now."

I told her that I just got to work and that I would be on the floor for four more hours and she said "So what? Take your break."

I told her I wasn't going to and she said "Fine go home."

So I clocked out and went home. Smh.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 8, 2017)

EVIL


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

*collapses on table and starts to snore*


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2017)

my hhhheeeeeeaaad ow ow ow ow


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

1. Tom's been posting a lot lately in before the mods come (dont ban me tom for disobeying these rules) 2. Ankha moved into a less then pleasing spot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2017)

So after I just spent all day yesterday working on a physics lab and doing homework and stuff, now I get to spend this evening working on my physics homework, reading notes, studying for my midterm tomorrow evening, studying for my physics quiz Friday morning, and _hopefully_ finding some time between when I finish and when I inevitably crash to practice piano.

Please make this week end already .-.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2017)

My lack of motivation and my struggles.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2017)

Dry skin, I swear this autumn/winter weather is gonna kill me....


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2017)

Also me poking THAT ONE SPOT under my foot that makes your head spin real bad... I just rested my feet on a things damnit.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 9, 2017)

i cried the first time infront of friends today over something so trivial (in their eyes)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2017)

no one playing miitomo


----------



## cornimer (Nov 9, 2017)

My only friend telling me how I'm not good enough to talk to anymore when we used to talk all day and have so much fun
The fact that I'm not even crying is a testament of how much poop she's said to me tbh
Ah well now I'll just be on the forums even more


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2017)

Man, my PC's being slow again.


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2017)

i was trying for a 4.0 all three trimesters and i totally failed this trimester
im not even on honor roll 

my grades are: A, A-, C, B, B+, A, A

the american school system sucks


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 9, 2017)

i hate editing a post only to get punished for it when my bells get retracted (-:


----------



## Bcat (Nov 9, 2017)

people were idiots driving today. >.< I almost wrecked 3 different times


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 9, 2017)

My "friend" made a post on her spam account on Instagram. It was extremely rude to my best friend and was basically, " I'm done being friends with you, I helped you (referring to when my best friend used to cut), gave you money, and you're just a bossy ****** to me. I'm tired of it. Oh also that one boy only talks to you because he wants nudes and can't find anyone else" Which of course sparked a fight.

Good ol' high school drama.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm struggling with myself. I'm losing my motivation to do good at school, to finish my schoolwork, and other things. I've changed, and for the worse. At school, I'm holding back. I'm afraid of what others think, and that's one of the reasons why I'm just not giving it my all in school. Also, I have this bad habit of just giving up. Repeatedly. I've been like this for a long time. 

Also, my mom can be kind of annoying sometimes. She says things that are hurtful to me, and honestly, I'm just not comfortable around her. 

Another thing I have to rant about is this 'friend' of mine. I think she may not like me. She's done some things that I consider rude.
I think she even asked if I had any friends. _Honestly_. And, I've been in the third wheel situation loads of times whenever I'm with her and another girl who also isn't really a friend of mine. It just seems that I'm left out. I mean, _I_ would try to include everybody in. Sigh. She's just...yeah, I just don't really like her.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 9, 2017)

Sheila said:


> no one playing miitomo



I do :3


Also, my dad's blood pressure went up. A lot, he felt sick and had to rest on the couch. I think he's fine right now, but if gets really bad then we'll have to take him to the emergency  (happened cause of his kidney failure)


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 9, 2017)

whenever I'm feeling down, I just look at my collectibles and I'm suddenly soothed


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 9, 2017)

I pretty sure my brother has damaged my 3DS. There's a couple scratches on it and some of the plastic coating has pealed off. I think I know how it's happened and I don't want to tell him off or anything. I'm still kinda annoyed though, he could've told me or asked for help.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 10, 2017)

****posting is hard work...


----------



## Gwen Jones (Nov 10, 2017)

I badly need to nap and have some Seattle's Best Chocolate milkshake.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2017)

So cold here, good things I have fluffy socks even if they are a bit sweaty at this point lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 10, 2017)

I wish I could eat more of this delicious food


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 10, 2017)

Too few hours to sleep. . . . .


----------



## unravel (Nov 10, 2017)

Ako, gi-nganlan ko niya'g burikat! Gi-nganlan pako niya'g baho'g bilat, kay ni um-om kuno siya sa oten sa akong bana, baho kuno’g bilat. Nya aku kunong bana dili daw ganahan mutupad nako kay nanimaho na daw kong bilat. Unya ako pung anak, kawatan. Ingon pa gyud siya pagstorya, iya kuno ming ipa-pusil, ipapatay kuno mi niya kaming duha. Mao ng nabuhat sa akung anak, nadunggaban siya sa luyo, pero nagmahay man mi ana. Kay luoy man sad mi kung kami pa'y nahimutangan. Gisakitan ko sa iyang gibuhat. Niya nakit-an pa gyud nako siya’s banwa, pagkakita nako sa banwa, ningdagan siya. Unya wa pa siya'y dautan binuhatan sa akong bana, dili siya mudagan. Ingon pa gyud siya pagsulti, pagchupa kuno niya sa oten sa akong bana, baho kunong duga. Baho kuno ko’g bilat, ingon sa bayot&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Jhin (Nov 10, 2017)

Genji moved into a really bad place right next to my house and flattened some purple roses and perfect trees. And I can't do much because he's one of my dreamies


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 10, 2017)

Why won't earbuds stay in my ears?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2017)

need 5 more peeps til 20 on miitomo so tell everyone to add me lol


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 10, 2017)

My internet sucks. I have the best one I can get in my area, and its still soooo slow. I guess that's a downfall of living in the middle of nowhere. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2017)

abbydoll said:


> My internet sucks. I have the best one I can get in my area, and its still soooo slow. I guess that's a downfall of living in the middle of nowhere. :c



Our is mostly bad because environment here, it's like a freaking military underground bunker lol. I mean computer works alright but my 3ds and phones noooope.


----------



## Zane (Nov 10, 2017)

wish I knew what was wrong with me ♬


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 10, 2017)

Spoiler: oh yikes



gdtsfgffshnbn i hate when teachers, my mentor, the school counselor or anyone else ask questions abt my mental health or performance in school like Yeah Dude Idk What To Say abt any of it lol like i just want to die but i can't tell my math teacher that 

lol also i still miss my old psychologist even though it's been over two months since she quit is that lame or what (but,l ike, tbf the person im seeing now keeps saying inspirational pinterest quotes to Motivate The Depression Away (????? no tbh i think she's trying to be nice and Connect but it's really not uhh great. and last time i saw her she misgendered me without realizing it which makes everything feel so much better lol) or something lmao . anyways i only have 2 see her until april and then i'll be sent to adult psychiatry and i guess it's better to see someone once in a while until then because im uh how do u say it.... Depressed .)

and that other psychologist who's doing some research thing was supposed to call me in the beginning of november and i mean it's his problem if he doesnt follow up on the research things like he's supposed to but it's still stressing me out and i wish he'd just ??? contact me when he said he was going to.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Why won't earbuds stay in my ears?



Ugh, I know the feeling. I have these Pikachu earphones, and I guess they're just not the right size for me. It can be such a nuisance sometimes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I woke up this morning to find out it was so cold that it was snowing.  I had to wander around a college campus for an hour for a tour, so that was fun.  I think the temperature was like 0 with the wind chill.  Brrr.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 10, 2017)

I keep doubting myself and idk if what's happened is to such an extent that................I dunno
I know it ain't right, but I'm not sure whether it's...like....wrong enough 
What the **** am I saying


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2017)

DANG IT

I TRIED TO RICKROLL A SCAMMER BUT HE HUNG UP ON ME


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm so much more of an extrovert when I'm dranks asfk lel ekzdee

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm gonna lel


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 10, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ugh, I know the feeling. I have these Pikachu earphones, and I guess they're just not the right size for me. It can be such a nuisance sometimes.



I mean any earbuds, if I smile a little they fall out. Or sometimes when I'm trying to get them in, they don't stay at all. It's so annoying...


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm so **** and I thighs I was trying but I'm not


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 11, 2017)

I woke up at 7 and now it's 12:30am....time for bed!

- - - Post Merge - - -

hopefully I can make it to the sink without passing out


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2017)

#teamblacklilies 

also mom coming home late and waking me up last night kthx i need sleep


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 11, 2017)

I feel sick hnn why did I drink


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2017)

I watched a video last night of a hilarious review of Super Mario Odyssey and at the end of the video the guy said "you need to be playin this game right now" and I'm like I knoooooo I have the game but I don't have a Switch!!

And then I started crying real tears. ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I watched a video last night of a hilarious review of Super Mario Odyssey and at the end of the video the guy said "you need to be playin this game right now" and I'm like I knoooooo I have the game but I don't have a Switch!!
> 
> And then I started crying real tears. ;-;



Ikr, yeah no not spending over $400 on a freaking Switch  Please make a 3ds port...


----------



## Soigne (Nov 11, 2017)

I registered for my courses for next semester earlier this week & I was feeling enthusiastic about them at first, but now I really am not feeling great. I'm registered for 7 classes & I've never taken more than 5 up until this point. All in all, not feeling very good about college & I'm trying to snap out of that mindset.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2017)

Father's day. Sure I can send you a text and I might actually be seeing him tomorrow but smfh commercialized holidays and you are forced to give them stuff and care. Like thanks you did nothing good to me growing up stop pretending.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 11, 2017)

american conservatives who think they know more about the place i live in than i do because they listened to donald trump once


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm sick right now, and I am having trouble with my history homework... I also have to do a 5-minute presentation on the Soviet Union!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 11, 2017)

I swear, this fly is gonna eat me raw


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2017)

Love how I can never do you a favor without you making it clear you think I could have - and should have - done more : ) I don't ask for thanks either I just would really like it if my effort could stop being repeatedly devalued lolol


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

*I wish people wouldn't try to act as if they have never done anything wrong. We are all humans, and humans make mistakes. I think sometimes people forget that. I am truly sorry for mistakes I have made, but be aware that I am not the only one with faults.*


----------



## Soigne (Nov 11, 2017)

I can hardly do anything without getting anxiety attacks anymore. I can't even do my homework without freaking out lolll


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2017)

seems like every day someone has to say some incredibly dumb, stomach-turning thing.


----------



## hestu (Nov 11, 2017)

everything is unbelievably stressful rn tbh ahhhhh


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 12, 2017)

I need to cut my nails but I don't feeeelll like iiiiiitttttt...


----------



## kelpy (Nov 12, 2017)

i want to be in control again


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 12, 2017)

Had a nice time off, but the whole time having this horrible bladder things.. getting really old after a week, was hoping it would just fix itself with lots of water and stuff but now I'm gunna have to go to the doctors and I don't know if I can deal with that right now... so freaking anxious.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 12, 2017)

Being in a LDR. I love my boyfriend so much. But my gosh I just want to be in his arms again. We live in different countries, and I visited him in his country earlier this year. I would give anything to go back and stay there forever. I’m always thinking about him and hugging my blankets pretending it’s him.


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 12, 2017)

my acnl town... I think I'm finally gonna restart it??


----------



## namiieco (Nov 12, 2017)

im scared to mess up my drawing


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2017)

Ugh, my grandma is so messy ;o;


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 12, 2017)

why is using deviantart so complicated fgshgshf I just wanna organize my art


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2017)

I ordered a BTS commission of Yoonseok, but she only drew Yoongi ;;;;; I really like her art as well, and Hoseok is my bias..... ;;


----------



## Capeet (Nov 12, 2017)

Idk if I should go there or not. I kind of really want to because I want to participate in what they do but I get really nervous and my heart starts racing whenever I think about it (which is almost all the time). I don't know anyone and I'm really awkward and uncomfortable and don't know anything about anything so I'll likely just mess up like usual and won't be of any help but I'd just really like to take part... But the thought is stressing me out so much
hhhh what to do


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2017)

My alarm went off at 8 this morning, and I was up for about 20 min and my alarm went off again and I'm like "okay okay I'm up!"

And then apparently I fell back asleep.

And woke up at like 11:30. .-.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2017)

I keep getting like...ankle pain but hopefully I'm actually groWING


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 12, 2017)

this clothing ad keeps coming on and it has the ****tiest song ive heard


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2017)

I keep going to type "y'all" but I don't wanna sound like a southern American or wherever people say that **** hdnsn


----------



## namiieco (Nov 12, 2017)

school tomorrow
also i feel like i'm going nowhere with my art


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

You mean you are going nowhere but up! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2017)

family dinner **** can i just be not family with them smfh


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2017)

the commission cost 25 quid with just one portrait, so I'm actually kinda glad that she couldn't do the other one... still kinda expensive though, sigh


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2017)

Think I'm getting a cold.


----------



## KingofHearts (Nov 12, 2017)

I have not heard from my boyfriend in an entire week. I did not spam him but I did send encouraging text messages telling him I miss him and I am thinking about him etc. I only called a few times throughout the week and each time it rang all the way until his voicemail. He has never done this before and I am afraid that he is ghosting me.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 12, 2017)

Homework is evil


----------



## KingofHearts (Nov 12, 2017)

The scary thing is I don't even know if I did something to upset him. We were fine texting each other last Sunday and we texted throughout the night. I can understand the silent treatment if he told me what I did to upset him and then needed some space, but I am completely in the dark here.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't really know why I do this to myself

- - - Post Merge - - -

lmao **** me


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 12, 2017)

"there's nothing wrong with you, you're not depressed you're just a lazy *****! you're way too happy and positive all the time to be depressed, don't start using that as an excuse!!"

_haha yep you're absolutely right but if i acted how i actually felt you'd just put me in a psych ward so :3 happy and positive it is~!!_


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 12, 2017)

im going to have physics 4 hours a week all but one 3 month period for the rest of my time in school why am i alive


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 12, 2017)

I feel tired and sick and emotionally dead even though I've done literally nothing today life is great


----------



## Bcat (Nov 12, 2017)

note to self: don't watch monsters inside me before eating


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 12, 2017)

so naughty yet so cute!

no seriously stop eating the cardboard


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2017)

everythings falling apart and idk what to do : (


----------



## riummi (Nov 13, 2017)

how much does attendance count towards our final grade LOL 
I should've found a better professor ;-; these impromptu speeches kill me bc I get anxious a week ahead and can never sleep

I also wish academic advising was better here because I'm so lost on how to fill out this form...and I kind of decided to just give up on drawing meh


----------



## Chick (Nov 13, 2017)

UGH NO!!
I’m so paranoid... oh gawd, I’ve gotta pray now. Please, please, please, I really hope my work project would be valid.. I’m taking such a risk and I’m not sure if I’m gonna get in trouble for this or not.
But I have my excuses ready, and I have two sides to explain to.
Don’t worry, it’s gonna fine, it’s gonna be fine, it’s gonna be fine.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2017)

I hope I find something to do on New Year's Eve cause man I'm not gonna do a **** family dinner like yesterday


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 13, 2017)

Still just bugging me how lame my anniversary was... sure hope next year for the 5 years it will be better and we actually get to do something... but then again hopefully we wont be still here stuck in the same situation...


----------



## namiieco (Nov 13, 2017)

i cant imagine my life without art


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 13, 2017)

i wish i could draw so i wouldn't have to pay other people to bring my 100+ ocs to life how i picture them


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 13, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> i wish i could draw so i wouldn't have to pay other people to bring my 100+ ocs to life how i picture them



mE ^

I can draw realistic decently, but all my OCs are anime style so I can't hsnnsn


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (Nov 13, 2017)

Life feels mediocre and every day feels like a repeat to me.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 13, 2017)

I feel like I don't care anymore but I guess that's a lie


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 13, 2017)

played a round of tos and i got vigilante and the game was going pretty well. i used my bullet on a godfather so they were hanged and then of course there was another godfather so i took the risk and shot someone random (50% chance) and again their defense was too strong so they were mafioso promoted gf, i was like "hey guys fleegle is gf he claimed he wasnt attacked heres my will" and NONE OF THE ****ING TOWNIES VOTED HIM OFF THEY WEREN'T EXE OR JESTER THERE WAS A ****ING DOCTOR AND A VETERAN LEFT BUT THE VETERAN WANTED TO ACT REALLY ****ING COOL AND HE WASTED AN ALERT NEXT NIGHT TO BE LIKE "HAHA GF IS GONNA ATTACK ME BUT IM GONNA SAVE EVERYONE BY USING MY LAST ALERT" BUT THEY DIDNT AND THEY ATTACKED THE DOC BUT *STILL* HE DIDNT VOTE TO LYNCH THE ****ING GODFATHER AND WE ENDED UP LOSING. I HOPE EVERYONE WHO WAS INVOLVED ****ING DIES


----------



## carp (Nov 13, 2017)

my room being cluttered _was_ bothering me, but now i've removed several years of junk and feel soooo much better! (-:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh, for God's sake. May you _please_ be a little more _sensible_? You want my mom to come to work before her designated working hour, but my mom can barely make it to work on time. She has to pick me up after school, and there is a whole lot of traffic there. She can't possibly do that. Won't you just find it in your heart to, I don't know, maybe let my mom clock in when her shift starts?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 13, 2017)

I hate when commercials have ringtones/a phone ringing in it since I keep thinking it's a phone in real life.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2017)

Ugggh I still have to finish my essay and my anticipation guide hnnng


----------



## Bcat (Nov 14, 2017)

so tiiiiiirrrrreeeeeddddd


----------



## Bellxis (Nov 14, 2017)

i haven't been to school in almost two weeks because of depression ))))


----------



## carp (Nov 14, 2017)

my colourwheel keeps falling off my door


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2017)

I need more warm hippie clothes man.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 14, 2017)

anxiety


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2017)

the printing of this paperback book. i really like it but the obnoxiously small font size (like almost like the size 1 here if not smaller which strains my eyes real bad) so idk if i can finish it smh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm so ready for this week to be over, my week-long break starts on Friday and I'm already mentally and physically shutting down.

And I have to take an exam in my physics lab today. Yay.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 14, 2017)

I miss my friends.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2017)

"i've never heard you talk"
"you're quiet"
"i've never seen you smile"
"can you laugh?"


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2017)

Some people. Also the slow shipping just because I took ASP rather EMS. Yeah it was cheaper and I don't want to be woken up at 7 am bc a package :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2017)

I completely bombed my physics lab exam 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can tell from all the posts I'm making that I'm just rly salty today lol
I need to chill and get my homework done...




Or maybe just skip the next 3 days and go straight to a 9-day-long break. 
Actually yeah, that sounds like the better option.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 14, 2017)

So many things. I want to transfer to a different university but I have several things stopping me. My friend is transferring to a school near me & I would feel terrible for "ditching" her by leaving a semester after she gets here, but at the same time I don't want to base my life off of a friend.

My parents have also said if I transfer I might as well not come home & I don't think I can support myself financially and finish my degree at the same time. I don't know what to do because I feel like I'm dying at the school I'm at.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm actually comfortable being a small fry and only getting moderate recognition because the more attention you get, the more haters would emerge 
:v
I see my reader numbers climbing up which makes me feel both content and nervous
I'd feel comfortable with a circle of returning readers & supporters I start to grow fond of and remember their names but I understand that in order to get monetary compensation for my time to share stories for people's enjoyment, I'd have to be exposed to many people T_T


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

I've been feeling so exhausted lately for no good reason, I feel like taking a nap as I type, but I know it wouldn't even help. I thought it was because of daylight saving, it gets dark at 5:30pm now, but nope.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 14, 2017)

I’m sad. But it’s complicated


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2017)

it would be nice if the whole group actually worked on this group project


----------



## Zane (Nov 14, 2017)

aah pls don't let me wake up with the flu tomorrow


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2017)

My brain isn't working.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 14, 2017)

Soigne said:


> So many things. I want to transfer to a different university but I have several things stopping me. My friend is transferring to a school near me & I would feel terrible for "ditching" her by leaving a semester after she gets here, but at the same time I don't want to base my life off of a friend.
> 
> My parents have also said if I transfer I might as well not come home & I don't think I can support myself financially and finish my degree at the same time. I don't know what to do because I feel like I'm dying at the school I'm at.



Ignore all this I'm driving 4 hours by myself to tour another college next month :^) now that's bothering me what if I get kidnapped along the way hhh


----------



## riummi (Nov 14, 2017)

I didn't think it'd bother me this much but it's getting on my nerves now. How can my roommate just stay in all day except leave for classes and eating?? I hope she transfers mid semester - I want a roommate who actually talks to me instead of just stares whenever I say hi and keeps her headphones in all the time. I'm never alone for long in my room ;;


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 15, 2017)

i feel bad for not participating in the 5 years NL event but I'm far too busy to even be on here rn ):


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2017)

kinda just wanna cease to exist.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 15, 2017)

being too busy to have much time to talk with my boyfriend. long distance sucks, even after 6 years, working all the time sucks


----------



## Zane (Nov 15, 2017)

really restless and idk why


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 15, 2017)

I’m beginning to realize that maybe I’m just a bad person.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2017)

Mom, shut your breadbox (and stuffy nose), I'm trying to sleep here


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 15, 2017)

I need to sleep but I really want to watch Kill Bill.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2017)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I need to sleep but I really want to watch Kill Bill.



that movie might make you sleep so do it i guess lol 

also i should make lunch but i don't want that dumb leftover salmon


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 15, 2017)

Feeling really down about my anxiety. My psychiatrist discharged me yesterday because no medications were working for me. I have no motivation to do anything I want to do. I feel like I waste so much of my time. Can't stop obsessing over my mistakes in the past and worrying myself sick


----------



## carp (Nov 15, 2017)

i really dont enjoy driving lessons (but i have to learn to drive to the boyfriends!!!!!) and i have one in about half an hour :"(


----------



## namiieco (Nov 15, 2017)

i need to keep drawing but im so unmotivated


----------



## riummi (Nov 15, 2017)

agh how do you not realize that I hate having to find people in a crowded place ;-; yet you keep making me do it


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2017)

my boyfriend

also that november is freaking long  i mean it's 15th today... but it's like 16 more days ugh die


----------



## Zane (Nov 15, 2017)

i marked like 500 of my emails as 'read' and i have no idea how..


----------



## namiieco (Nov 15, 2017)

what do i want to be?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 15, 2017)

I was looking forward to Star Wars Battlefront II for so long and the whole thing is just destroyed by the loot system. Super disappointed.


----------



## moonford (Nov 15, 2017)

I have a flat tyre, yay.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2017)

So earlier today, after I found out about something I should've been doing all semester and haven't even started (on top of the 15 other things I'm worrying about right now), I pretty much had a mental breakdown. I had to go see my counselor before it turned into a crisis situation.

It was pretty fun.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm feeling surprisingly on top of things right now and good a bout myself for the most part, which I never feel like that or haven't for the longest time.

It makes me wonder when (or if) everything is going to come crashing down.


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2017)

what's stability anyway. pft..


----------



## Soigne (Nov 15, 2017)

effectively stopped going to my classes at this point and i'm too anxious to start showing back up


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 16, 2017)

Why do people instantly recognize that I have B.B. cream on? This is the third time people ask me if I am wearing makeup. Idk if it’s because I only wear it once every three months so people who see me every week can see the difference when I do or if I’m doing something wrong ;;

They never ask me/notice when I wear eyeliner tho?? Which is every week


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2017)

Why did I choose ASP again. But I don't wanna go with EMS for that cheap items... sigh...


----------



## Soigne (Nov 16, 2017)

have to put one of my dogs down today after i get out of work at 12


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 16, 2017)

Can I just die?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2017)

How many villagers do I have left smfh ....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2017)

I have just one more problem to do on my physics homework and I have 0 motivation to do it.

Send help pls.


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have just one more problem to do on my physics homework and I have 0 motivation to do it.
> 
> Send help pls.



DO IT FOR WALUIGI


----------



## hestu (Nov 16, 2017)

got denied on my healthcare renewal application, no more doctor for me i guess!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't have time during the week to do fun stuff.  I get home from school, study for my SAT retake for a couple hours, eat dinner, do my homework, and have about three hours until I go to bed at 11:00 p.m, during which I browse this site/YouTube and play ACC.  Who needs a social life anyway?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

That people would sacrifice their morals defending someone they are supportive of despite the person they support doing wrong.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I don't have time during the week to do fun stuff.  I get home from school, study for my SAT retake for a couple hours, eat dinner, do my homework, and have about three hours until I go to bed at 11:00 p.m, during which I browse this site/YouTube and play ACC.  Who needs a social life anyway?



Same tbh

Except in college (and especially if you're doing a double-major in two totally different fields like I am) you multiply the workload by at least 15. And constantly have people telling you that you did something wrong, that you need to do this and do that, and that you should've known something when you weren't reminded or even really told about it.





Yeah my life sucks rn lol kill me


----------



## Flare (Nov 16, 2017)

Oh god I feel those symptoms I had when my 4 months of Acute Bronchitis began again. Hopefully it's just bc of the Cold Weather.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Same tbh
> 
> Except in college (and especially if you're doing a double-major in two totally different fields like I am) you multiply the workload by at least 15. And constantly have people telling you that you did something wrong, that you need to do this and do that, and that you should've known something when you weren't reminded or even really told about it.
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm going to college next year.  Thanks for that. ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeah I'm going to college next year.  Thanks for that. ;-;



Np lol jk

I'm sure it doesn't suck forever. It just takes a while to adjust. I still can't adjust lol rip


----------



## Soigne (Nov 16, 2017)

so many things have to be sent to the university i'm applying to transfer to & i know something's going to go wrong  whether something gets lost or not sent on time or i don't get accepted or it's too expensive, something's going to happen


----------



## haruka (Nov 16, 2017)

school


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2017)

It's 1:30AM and I still have so much to do .-.


----------



## Capella (Nov 17, 2017)

lil peeps death has me vvv upset


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2017)

SLOW MAIL

also how many villagers do i have left on HHD. Might give up my challenge soon smfh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 17, 2017)

Damn arm is all sore from bowling, definitely worth it but it's just bugging me. =[


----------



## Flare (Nov 17, 2017)

Depression is an ass, the easiest things feel like the hardest for you.


----------



## N a t (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm sick.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2017)

Come on HHD how many do I jav left

BUT I SHALL NOT GIVE UP CHALLENGE!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2017)

I can usually predict when it'll be a bad day but... today was actually pretty good.


I think that my stress is actually lightening up a bit... like is that even possible lol


----------



## Locket (Nov 17, 2017)

discord is down
i just wanna talk to people


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2017)

My lack of motivation.


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 17, 2017)

Joints hurting again...


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

I had to drive all the way up to Manchester hnnnn help 
I'm hoping to go out and see what it's like if I come to uni here though


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Found a yummy recipe online and now I'm hungry. and these fruit smiles aren't helping!


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 18, 2017)

my mom went to get more of my medications and apparently the woman behind the counter was all like "you know these are for depression right" in a really hostile way like oh my gosh no i didn't thanks for letting me know!!!! it's not like my doctor prescribed them to me for a reason or anything hhhhhhhhhhhbn . when will people just mind their own business and not say stupid things


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2017)

hope my challenge is done soon also mail are so slow i mean cmon where are my cards????


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 18, 2017)

The college is tryin to kick me out of my dorm by 12pm (about two hours and 20 min from now), but part of me really likes living alone and having privacy in my dorm.

Idk I'll get to see my bebe kitties so it's all good.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 18, 2017)

the weekend goes so fast


----------



## Jhin (Nov 18, 2017)

Feeling really bad about my art... doesn't help that my gf is churning out a bunch of fanart for her blog right now in like 1 hour and I have to rb it all. Meanwhile I struggled to complete 1 panel for a little comic idea I had


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

My dad had a freak out because my grandma offered to buy me a pizza that wasn't vegan; "let her starve" "she's selfish"

What???? Even???? I wasn't even the one who suggested it wtf... I hate driving all the way up here because he just freaks out more than usual. I like cheese, so **** right off, stop forcing your veganism on me 
"I'm not buying you animal products" then ****ing don't? She was gonna buy it, so it's got nothing to do with you 

Hnnnn 


I can't wait to go to uni and move out


----------



## A cup of Tia (Nov 18, 2017)

I just can't stop pulling out my hair. I don't fully eat it anymore, as I can just take it out of my mouth and dispose of it, but I just want to have long hair again and not have to have my hood up all the time. My hair is all at different lengths too, which causes discomfort.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

If you guys wanna stop making these petition threads and spamming "signed! !!" that'd be cool because they're redundant af


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2017)

No I don't want to go there at New year's, almost wish I stayed at grams over new years too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 18, 2017)

Gotta take 3-hour practice SAT today kill me please.  SEE HOW GOOD AT MATH AND ENGLISH I AM?  GIMME MONEY FOR COLLEGE...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

ma tummy hurts


----------



## namiieco (Nov 18, 2017)

i feel fine
i feel nothing in particular and i don't like that


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 18, 2017)

so tired of you holding this over my head... so tired of wanting to die because of it


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2017)

I really hope you have thought of this and that I'm not the love of your life and stuff >_>


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 18, 2017)

My roommate‘s relentless snoring. It sounds like a broken jackhammer every night, even though there‘s a wall between our rooms. How is that even possible?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 18, 2017)

someone is flirting with me for the first time in my life and i'm not sure how to respond?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 18, 2017)

WTF HOW DO I RESPOND TO FLIRTS


----------



## carp (Nov 18, 2017)

wow idk how to respond emotionally to succeeding


----------



## hestu (Nov 19, 2017)

constantly worrying tbh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 19, 2017)

oh i forgot this site exists


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2017)

I've had a headache for the last 2 hours and I really wish it would go away... I need to go to sleep pls and thx


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 19, 2017)

idk dude, why the **** du use a fruit as ur icon like hello

I'M REALLY AWKWARD i'm not sure how to flirt or even respond to flirts, i'm not smooth at all i'm so aufdfschnhgnfd i'm gonna die


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2017)

mail really did you lose my package now or are you just slow af delivering


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 19, 2017)

My legs feel itchy.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 19, 2017)

i cant be bothered to socialise


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2017)

I got my Dreamcast hooked up to my flatscreen and I was hyped to play some Sonic but then I remembered

I can use anything that requires a cable on my flatscreen ;-;

So I have to keep cleaning my room (cause my cats destroyed it lol) and get to my old TV so I can finally play some dreamcast smh


----------



## riummi (Nov 19, 2017)

I don't know why I feel so hurt. I thought you were a more patient person and even though you care for me, it didn't seem like you did at that moment at all - only for yourself. My chest hurts from time to time when I think about it and some of my trust for you in gone.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 19, 2017)

i'm seeing my sister have so much fun and becoming so successful
what am i doing with my life? cooped up in my room listening to music and trying to draw again
but it's not like i can do what she is doing. im not her


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 19, 2017)

Family telling me i'm a burden because of my mental illness


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2017)

dumb headache... also im tired af and need to get up early tomorrow rip


----------



## milkyi (Nov 19, 2017)

i have a killer headache and all i want to do is get my homework done.. too bad i can't because this headache isn't letting me focus


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 19, 2017)

I love it when I take a practice SAT after studying for weeks and still not get a 530 in math (the minimum requirement for college).  **** your standards, 510 is fine for someone like me who absolutely despises and is terrible at math.  Man, is college worth this BS?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 19, 2017)

for the first time in my grown up life someone has taken an interest in me and i really like it but i just don't know what to do


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:
			
		

> Man, is college worth this BS?


It is if you want to continue your education and go really far in your life.

Also it's a fantastic way to get away from parents telling you what to do constantly. It really is.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 19, 2017)

been getting the run-around while trying to accomplish stuff for next semester and can't help but think... "does the office of student assistance really want to assist me?"


----------



## riummi (Nov 20, 2017)

^^ indeed. I can't seem to get an actual counselor to help and see me to discuss my academic plan. They just direct me to some other office and advisors and it's just one big freaking cycle of despair and anxiety as I get close to the next semester not knowing clearly what to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)

Loool tfw you finally got a time for that workplace analysis and the store manager had to work because everyone was sick... Oh well this or next week better be it lol.

Also darn mail never arrives here might have to bully customs and mail birbs.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm freezing! The heater is on, about to make myself a cuppa and attempt to selfishly keep all of what heat there is left to myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)

lol so i did a tv channel search.. they only changed places wtfff???


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2017)

I had a dream my bedroom was huge and it had this kind of enclosed-space area that I was planning to put my video game stuff in because it would be perfect for that, and also had one of those beds that are like tucked into the wall omg it was so rad and now that I'm awake I'm just angery


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2017)

Game Informer only gave Super Mario Odyssey a 9.75/10.

I've never been so disappointed in GI in my life lol smfh


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 20, 2017)

Hs


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 20, 2017)

nbl


----------



## Soigne (Nov 20, 2017)

everything


----------



## milkyi (Nov 20, 2017)

math is stressing me the heck out and i don't want more stress acne


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm just not as motivated and determined as I used to be. What the hell has happened to me over the years? I've been struggling with life for a long time. I've just sort of given up, it seems. 

Also, my family's been bugging me a bit. I wish my mom didn't treat me like this. The things she can say to me are just hurtful, and it makes me uncomfortable. I just feel so anxious living here.


----------



## Flare (Nov 20, 2017)

cammy said:


> boyfriend's dad "poisoned" (probably mildly) him with carbon monoxide (forgot to turn on the carbon filter) and then blamed it on him for coughing so much, and after telling me he nearly passed out he hasn't responded to me. i think he's fine, he's not in the monoxide area he was in anymore, he also told me he didn't feel sick. he sometimes gets very tired and just passes out, it's not unusual. but there is 1% of me that worries that he might never wake up as i usually worry too much.


That dad sounds so god damn awful, glad to hear everything turned out better though with your boyfriend waking up.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm just not as motivated and determined as I used to be. What the hell has happened to me over the years? I've been struggling with life for a long time. I've just sort of given up, it seems.


I think pretty much every grown up can agree. I feel the same way, since I'm constantly nostalgic over my 7th grade year. 

I just feel like over the years my depression has gotten worse and worse, and I'm much more reserved than I used to be. When I was younger and more ignorant, I used to preach peace and tell everyone to love one another. Of course, after learning how cruel the world really is, I just became a poor, shriveled up, dying flower.




Man... saying that makes me even more sad.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 20, 2017)

GIANT pet peeve is when people try and tell me how i'm feeling or assume what i'm feeling, like they can read my mind or something. god. stop that.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 20, 2017)

PLFAPLFFU


----------



## mitfy (Nov 20, 2017)

Spoiler: tw suicide



having to convince someone u love out of killing themselves for the umpteenth time/being consumed w terror during the 5-10 minutes they dont respond lol


----------



## Loriii (Nov 20, 2017)

Cough. I'm probably getting this again xD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2017)

Mom if you can stop making a scene in literally every store we go into that would be nice.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 21, 2017)

The mail office in my town is so incredibly dumb xD

I want to pick up a package for my boyfriend, they tell me that he needs to fill something out on the back of the 
paper, that I am allowed to pick it up. He does it, I go again. Now I need to ID card from him, because yeah..
for sure I will take his ID card, that you are supposed to *always* have on you, while I already have the 
signature of him and a picture of his ID card, which isn't enough. 

What will they come up with next? 
Maybe I should bring them an DNA test, a bit of his blood, some hair, his driving license, a piece of his skin, etc.
to pick up a simple letter where he even signed the paper for, that I am allowed to? xd


----------



## Mariah (Nov 21, 2017)

I've been in the emergency room since 7:00 and now it's 5 AM. Kill meeeeeeeee. Parents won't let me leave. They want me to go inpatient. Kill me please.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2017)

Just because you weren't taught that from _your mom_ doesn't mean that you can just expect me to learn how to do things on my own.

Just because _she_ can focus on her work in a noisy room doesn't mean _I_ have to be like that.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

y'all need to stop smoking weed in our dorm suite bc it's seeping through my door into my room and i'm not about to get fined, mkay?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2017)

I've been home on break since Saturday, and I can't decide for 30 min on what game to play. One minute I'm playing my SNES, then the next I'm playing NSMB Wii, then I'm playing my N64, and now I feel like playin my Gamecube.

I still haven't made room for the Dreamcast xDDD


----------



## Flare (Nov 21, 2017)

Cheese Balls. I need some but don't have any.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 21, 2017)

being stalked online is not fun


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2017)

Flare said:


> Cheese Balls. I need some but don't have any.



sameeeee

also i need to take a walk but it's really icy and slippery outside heck


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 21, 2017)

just here being bitter about Pocket Camp not being available in my country while everyone else is having fun now lmao
we'll probably get it like next month (like Pokemon Go) or maybe, you know, never


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2017)

mail not giving a proper reply, and amiami will probably give me some copy-paste answer that it is holidays and i have to wait more if not 8 week sigh.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 21, 2017)

At the hospital and on my dads phone....we gotta wait like 30 more mins I’ve already been here for hours with my appointment and now I just wanna go home 

Any good offline apps to keep me busy? (I’m using my dads cellular rn which I don’t wanna waste)


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

I?m pretty lightheaded today and I just got back from running the shortest errand and I already feel exhausted and like I need a nap?



~Unicorn~ said:


> Any good offline apps to keep me busy? (I?m using my dads cellular rn which I don?t wanna waste)



I dont think these ones use any data?? Hnnng. But Word Cookies is a good way to pass the time imo. As well as my handy dandy Word Search app. But maybe I just like word games too much...? I also have 4 different crossword apps now that I just checked. That?s the adult I?ve become, wow.


----------



## Loriii (Nov 21, 2017)

I shouldn't be surprised but I'm feeling sick again. I lowkey want it any way because I like how she takes care of me whenever I am.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 21, 2017)

: ( i'm worried about so many diff things rn and i can't sleep


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

it's so frustrating and difficult to create a character (like a concept that just won't leave you alone and you _need_ to give it life) when you're not a good artist. going to have to binge tutorials and stuff ig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm sick for Thanksgiving.  Great.  I just knew I would catch a cold since my twin sisters got one. They spread sickness faster than the rats in early Europe.  Also Pocket Camp isn't loading and keeps giving me error messages help...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow what did that sudden behaviour come from...  Also tbh still I guess it's good for you if you're more like that but tbh I've a feeling we've became more like colleague and friends lately than a couple so yeah next time I gotta tell you I wanna break up. I mean I don't mind staying friends but yeah, but yea i don't like/love you as a bf anymore.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2017)

My tooth! It hurts like hell. I should've made that appointment a lot earlier..


----------



## Zane (Nov 22, 2017)

hungery and half asleep zzzzzzzzz


----------



## namiieco (Nov 22, 2017)

a girl committed suicide in my school on monday.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok wow I can tell you still like me, but I just don't have the same feeling any more and it's not really evolving anywhere...Just don't be too much "i'm the love of your life"...


----------



## namiieco (Nov 22, 2017)

am i selfish? i cant even trust myself let alone anyone else


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

My arthritis in my knees is so bad today and I know I need to do some errands today and pick up some seasoning for tomorrow but I don’t wanna bc it hurts to move.

Might be running to the store and getting my stuff super last minute.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 23, 2017)

*any family gathering*
My family: Hurry! Hide all the stuff, they can't know people live here!


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 23, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> [...]"does the office of student assistance really want to assist me?"


No. That’s the first thing everyone learns in college, lol


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 23, 2017)

Cheshire said:


> No. That’s the first thing you learn at college, lol



say it louder for the freshmen in the back pls.
like, i know the answer, but i always ask it rhetorically anyway and get mad LMAO


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2017)

Looool my dad must be the most paranoid person. Sure I can pop by your house a few times while you are away but don't give this 100 page list of stuff and also why do I need some random dude I don't know's number for it smfh


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 23, 2017)

There she goes again. The only one here who understood me the best, was my best friend....is gone once again.


----------



## Locket (Nov 23, 2017)

my friends don't need me i guess

they don't include me
i'm the third wheel always
they don't bother to add me back to the group chat, even going as far to tell me to leave

i mean they don't need me so i guess i don't need them


----------



## Keldi (Nov 23, 2017)

(What harm can there be in posting here?)

My mental state has been slowly getting worse and is now at the point to where I can't even trust my own journal or imaginary friends to keep my secrets and my thoughts just won't shut the **** up.
I get guilty over the stupidest things, I'm eaten away at for relaxing and not working, and I've started getting that feeling of being a let down to everybody.
Just being overly stressed and my depression/anxiety coming back to haunt me.


----------



## Locket (Nov 23, 2017)

they don't need me

i don't need them


----------



## Zane (Nov 23, 2017)

this guy finally sold his house that I walk past nearly every day and I was on pretty familiar terms with his dog, she would come running when she saw me and everything ;( I miss her already SNIFF


----------



## lemoncakes17 (Nov 23, 2017)

Wanted ice cream or froyo but both shops were closed. CURSE YOU THANKSGIVING *shakes fist*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 24, 2017)

my dignity is super low rn because of a boy i liked but oh guess what now it got awkward and overall what a **** day.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Man I hate headaches in the middle of the night


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2017)

slow people handing the mail out here

bruh can you get me the note already

also need to call off this thing cause i probably won't be able to attend it anyways and there are people needing it more than me..


----------



## milkyi (Nov 24, 2017)

period cramps are awful and i want to take more pain medication but i can't because i already took too many


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 24, 2017)

i have this weird cough and where i had surgery on my wrist a year ago is hurting and it feels like the thing i had surgery to get rid of is coming back )))))

also since i went to my friend's for dinner yesterday, my body is like "oh we can eat again?" but i wanna be like "no, body, that was free food. we don't have money for that until tomorrow or the next day. eat these last three hershey's kisses and drink water to fill you up please."

lolololololol mom why do u always need to borrow $$$$ /shot



Zane said:


> this guy finally sold his house that I walk past nearly every day and I was on pretty familiar terms with his dog, she would come running when she saw me and everything ;( I miss her already SNIFF



this is fr sad as helL????


----------



## namiieco (Nov 24, 2017)

i wish i had a friend that was a boy
but how does one interact with a boy


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 24, 2017)

namiieco said:


> i wish i had a friend that was a boy
> but how does one interact with a boy



[sub]who would want to[/sub]
i'm kidding, it's a joke, a funny, a jest if you will


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2017)

So the first couple days I was home for break I felt great... I could sleep in a bit, see my cats, not have to worry (too much) about schoolwork.

But I've been here for about 6 days now, and I realize why I would much rather be in my dorm... I'm not allowed to go anywhere, I don't have any nearby friends, we barely have anything to eat in our house, the dogs really grind my gears, and I feel like I'm a slave to my parents.

But ofc it's only Friday, and I'm not allowed to go back to my dorm until Sunday morning .-.


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2017)

trying 2 stop attaching so much importance to attention n acknowledgement.. :T



Stepheroo said:


> this is fr sad as helL????



girl omg i'm about to go walk past that empty ass yard again rip






- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope you feel better soon kisskiss


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 24, 2017)

My teeth kind of hurts.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 24, 2017)

My god that yelling scared me


----------



## Adriel (Nov 25, 2017)

my best friend is ignoring me and has been distant for a few months and i'm worried he hates me


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2017)

tired af ugh why  dumb sleep why do we need it.

also the lack of good ground pokemon before the electric trial. no that donkey ass is not good ... bless wondertrade for that larvitar thoo


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 25, 2017)

The fact that I'm still awake at 2:30 in the morning, while I got a little over two projects and some catching up to do with health class...
​


----------



## A cup of Tia (Nov 25, 2017)

Why does English class sometimes have to include visualizing? I can't. I don't have that.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 25, 2017)

"oh it will build up the childrens confidence" no you ***es it knocked me down to one of my lowest points recently


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 25, 2017)

I really want to go back to my dorm ;-;


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 25, 2017)

Spoiler: hhh watched a vid somewhere



i hate women who propagate the idea that "we say the opposite of what we want" like?? idk would it kill you to be straight to the point? lol ur not any cuter when u purposely beat around the bush and just make your relationship more prone to miscommunication :'))


----------



## moonford (Nov 25, 2017)

Searching for villagers is hard af, especially unpopular ones that people just void.


----------



## Keldi (Nov 25, 2017)

I wanted to do a quick check-in and realized my best friend on this site is slowly falling apart.
I want to be there and let her know I want to help her, but what can I do when I'm swamped with work and guilt? I feel so guilty about not being there for her, but when I try to, my brain sees it as me not doing my work and I get eaten away at for being lazy. 
I just wish I could enjoy myself instead of thinking of myself as a lazy ***** whose thoughts can't leave her the **** alone. Once I look at my list of **** to do, my brain gets overwhelmed, my thoughts are overwhelmed. Once I'm done, I can't actually be done- I'm too used to working. I hurt myself and the most depressing thing is that- I'm so used to being hurt that it's almost addicting...like a horrible ****ing drug.
Sorry for rambling. I just thought I might as well start explaining myself to something other than a journal I cxn't even trust anymore.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 25, 2017)

something feels wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2017)

****ing togedemaru thanks for like swiping my team at once and never letting me attack

**** you you ****ing ****


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 25, 2017)

sometimes I get moments like........"what am I doing lmao"
I mean, what does anyone do? My daily activities have made me realise how dumb all this **** is

- - - Post Merge - - -

idk maybe that doesn't make sense hsnsnns

I'm not trying to sound edgy af, but we think these things we do are so important, yet they contribute nothing in the grand scheme of things

idKK


----------



## Soigne (Nov 25, 2017)

I don't have the drive to do anything anymore. I've spent the past four days in bed.

I'm also losing one of my grants & idk how I'm supposed to pay 5 grand each year out of pocket to replace that.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 26, 2017)

you're not sorry and i don't care. i'm aware of what you think of me long before now. ever since that year you've hated my guts and wanted me dead. and i'm sorry i can't give you what you want but i have no guts.


----------



## riummi (Nov 26, 2017)

Okay maybe it was partially my fault because I made it sound like I was busy on friday but still? It would've been nice if you invited me to hang out?? You guys also tag each other as a group on fb posts and I get left out and yet still see it appear on my feed...rip


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 26, 2017)

I thought I slept well but I'm like really rummy today for some reason... Trying to wake myself up.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 26, 2017)

mmmmm.......... **** off


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2017)

hehe yeah very fun electric trial im just gonna restart the whole ballet there no use in even trying with my **** team


----------



## tae (Nov 26, 2017)

man what the **** is going on im so confused.


----------



## Limon (Nov 26, 2017)

My homework.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

my anxiety is through the roof today for no reason and i keep having heart palpatations, it's hard to breathe, and i can't find my inhaler. ))) this probably has to do with the fact that i almost passed out while grabbing milk yesterday.

the saddest part about having someone to ask if they need to call you an ambulance is needing to beg them not to, because you can't afford it and their reply being "i understand..." and sounding like they really, truly, _do_ understand. #o'erthelandofthesickly&thehomeofthedepraved


----------



## namiieco (Nov 26, 2017)

i need to shower


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2017)

thanks mom for being very supportive good to know i'm not even gonna bother to tell you anymore.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm doing Christmas Decorations.


----------



## riummi (Nov 26, 2017)

so much...work to do
Will I even make it to christmas tbh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Back to school again.  *Slowly dies while counting down the days until Christmas vacation*


----------



## Keera (Nov 26, 2017)

My boyfriend's friends are getting involved in our problems and I wish they would just leave us alone, considering I don't even know them.


----------



## 50m4ra (Nov 26, 2017)

Here switchy switchy switchy come back home.....


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 27, 2017)

hm. i want to uhh be Dead


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2017)

Dad.. if you can't sort that out just liquidate you ****ing business smfh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2017)

So I just had a panic attack and almost passed out in the bathroom of my dorm...


What a great way to start the week .-.


----------



## 50m4ra (Nov 27, 2017)

Day 2 of lost switch- dead inside


----------



## namiieco (Nov 27, 2017)

i cant draw what i want to and it's fustrating


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2017)

Am gonna have to get a tooth removed....NOT looking forward to it!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2017)

Hmm, tracking down Julia was harder than I thought, might just order her amiibo card or just ask someone who is way off my timezone


----------



## namiieco (Nov 27, 2017)

i need to do homework


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 27, 2017)

when someone says "i like it. maybe" to a character trade offer but then doesn't get back to you so you're kind of left hanging??


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2017)

Man, time sure flies.

I was just looking at old photos of me when I was a kid. Years pass, and here I am; a high school student who, in just two more years, will graduate and be sent away to college. I can't believe it.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 28, 2017)

im sick and snotty and generally feel like crap


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2017)

Please just let the next 2 1/2 weeks be over so I can enjoy my winter break .^.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 28, 2017)

My throat hurts pretty badly and there’s no visible redness or anything. There is a dot on my throat and I’m hoping that’s it because I don’t know what it is and I want it to stop. ;-;

Edit: Found out it's a canker sore. *sigh*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2017)

Cold here also trimming my ends later today hope my hair will grow. I know it doesn't too much during winter time here but tbh it almost never grows so I'm like why do I even waste money on my hair anymore.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 28, 2017)

My anxiety like I have so many deadlines and I’m good at multitasking usually but these prompts and project descriptions aren’t making any sense and I also haven’t heard back about graduate stuff. I can’t see it and I don’t know when/where it is but I know there is a window of opportunity slowly drifting past me and I’m blindly trying to grab ahold of it.

Also heart palpitations are still happening with frequency?? So I should probably see a doctor but I don’t have the time or money for it.


----------



## chamsae (Nov 28, 2017)

i can't focus on anything today and as a result i didnt study at all!! i have an exam coming up and i need to push myself more


----------



## namiieco (Nov 28, 2017)

why do i keep procrastinating on this painting omf


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 28, 2017)

how is it my fault i didnt go to college when u kept me up half the night !! and sry that my finger is literally suiciding right now?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 28, 2017)

I've been Jake all day today


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2017)

Man I'm so tired but I have so much to do...



Pleeeeeeeeease give me sleep, why must college be so relentless .-.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2017)

I have my SAT retake on Saturday at 7:00 a.m.  I can't enjoy anything because I'm so nervous.  My mom has been stressing me out by saying things like she'll be so disappointed if I don't do any better on math and I'll get no money for college.  Becoming an adult sucks, why do people act like it's so great?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I have my SAT retake on Saturday at 7:00 a.m.  I can't enjoy anything because I'm so nervous.  My mom has been stressing me out by saying things like she'll be so disappointed if I don't do any better on math and I'll get no money for college.  Becoming an adult sucks, why do people act like it's so great?



Don't worry, once it's all over you can just chill and say "ya know what I did my best", that's what I did when I thought I bombed my second physics exam.

And tbh that sounds like stupid stuff my dad would say, I can still hear him getting mad at me when I procrastinate on an assignment or stay up late doing schoolwork. But I thought I would be buried in loans, and I actually ended up getting a really good scholarship to go to my first choice college; ya just gotta work hard.

Idk who acts like being an adult is great, but all the adults I know want to be teens again. Hell I just told my dad last night I don't want to be 20. But idk I guess adult life is whatever you make it.


----------



## ACEunice (Nov 28, 2017)

Stayed up late and I'm tired but I have work to do


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 28, 2017)

why are there 4 guests viewing this thread hhh

you know when you're in the shower and use up all the soap/shampoo in your hand so you squeeze the bottle for a little more but too much comes out and you... don't know what to do with it


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 28, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> why are there 4 guests viewing this thread hhh



Why are there soooo many guests on this forum anyway? Just join already jeez

(The weather perfectly matches my mood right now. Stormy, windy, with a touch of depressedness)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2017)

I've gotta get my crap together.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2017)

I really want to just stop doing my physics homework for now and finish it tomorrow, but the nerd in me says "noooo physics is life boi you gotta keep doin this"

I need to go to bed rip


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Don't worry, once it's all over you can just chill and say "ya know what I did my best", that's what I did when I thought I bombed my second physics exam.
> 
> And tbh that sounds like stupid stuff my dad would say, I can still hear him getting mad at me when I procrastinate on an assignment or stay up late doing schoolwork. But I thought I would be buried in loans, and I actually ended up getting a really good scholarship to go to my first choice college; ya just gotta work hard.
> 
> Idk who acts like being an adult is great, but all the adults I know want to be teens again. Hell I just told my dad last night I don't want to be 20. But idk I guess adult life is whatever you make it.



...Thanks.  I really need you to keep me sane during these stressful times.  You're a good friend, SM64.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> ...Thanks.  I really need you to keep me sane during these stressful times.  You're a good friend, SM64.



lol yw I try ^^

I myself am going insane but it's all good, I know stayin up til 12am every night doing physics homework will pay off at some point.


----------



## Flare (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm 16 and already want to be a Kid again lmao. 

Also I've been too wrapped up on constant worrying.  Gotta try and relax.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 29, 2017)

hm this is embarrassing i cant figure out how to start this school computer and im too stupid and embarrassed to ask for help but i know it’s going to get weirder the longer i wait lol oh my godddd


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> hm this is embarrassing i cant figure out how to start this school computer and im too stupid and embarrassed to ask for help but i know it’s going to get weirder the longer i wait lol oh my godddd



uh plug it in and press the start button? or do you need help with some software things?

--

anyways now my bracelet is real broke which is annoying bc it was one of my faves and my mom got it from a friend and reeeeeeee i really loved it too


----------



## namiieco (Nov 29, 2017)

i need to stop thinking about him


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 30, 2017)

Spoiler



"you're not depressed because you eat well and get good grades" hsnnnsnsn


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 30, 2017)

Ah yes, the old "Christmas is coming but you can't feel excited because you're depressed and overweight and just trying to get through life one day at a time" feeling.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 30, 2017)

I’m sick and homework is hard. I don’t know if I’ll have all my work done in time to enjoy Christmas


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 30, 2017)

When people don’t use refs but then still have high expectations for what they’re going to get ;n;


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh my god I'm so exhausted from talking to people all day.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2017)

My pet apples are acting like spoiled brats, AGAIN!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 1, 2017)

Crazy busy work week with all this training for our new system, but at least there's lots of overtime to look forward to, that will make Christmas shopping 100x easier.


----------



## Flare (Dec 1, 2017)

Imsomnia and thinking about the horrible relationships I had grinds my gears.


----------



## riummi (Dec 1, 2017)

So many assignments to keep track of ;-; just one and a half more weeks before I'm pretty much free to winter break! Also, how am I supposed to write so many pages of fieldnotes  At least I got my last speech over with so I don't have to stress about that for awhile! It honestly gives me so much stress I can't even sleep the night before and I feel so anxious a whole week leading up to it too...


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

my shakey hands make me sad.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)

Meeh, I really wanna save up for a Pullip doll but all the cool hippie ones are so expensive rip.

Also cold af here rip me.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 1, 2017)

The amount of blood I'm losing each month.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 1, 2017)

im tired of these "pranks"


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)

ultra moon why did i even buy it smfh


----------



## namiieco (Dec 1, 2017)

whats wrong with me im contradicting myself
holy **** i've never felt like this towards someone before


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 1, 2017)

xx


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2017)

My eyes have been bothering me lately. Recently I have Light sensitivity and aches behind them  maybe too much screen time but going to make a appointment for sure.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 2, 2017)

people wanna play these mental mind games but i'm not naive and i'm so tired of people taking advantage of my feelings


----------



## Flare (Dec 2, 2017)

Anxiety. Memories. Chest Pain due to Stress and Sadness. Ugh pls stop.


----------



## lemoncakes17 (Dec 2, 2017)

I CAN'T FIND THE STUPID 4TH FOSSIL IN MY TOWN ASDFGHJKL;

EDIT: I FINALLY FOUND IT. Stupid thing was hidden between 2 violets on a patch of dirt. >:|


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2017)

Ugh stupid cinema site can't book tickets rip 

Also yeah man unless I can buy pokemon's here for the last trials and e4 i'm gonna return it.


----------



## Chele (Dec 2, 2017)

What’s bothering me is the thought that I’m going in holiday next week and I haven’t packed that much aahhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

On holiday*


----------



## Locket (Dec 2, 2017)

i don't wanna get ready

but i haven't left the area for a bit and i'm excited


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 2, 2017)

- feeling like a charity case bc i don't have money rn for things
- getting tired of being positive about everything all the time despite how things are actually going and feeling like a ****ty person because of that.
- also, side note, made the mistake of listening to that _shelter_ song from awhile back and also watching the sad video with it again this time lol oops??


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Dec 2, 2017)

Somehow, I have an itch under my thumbnail D:, I can't scratch it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2017)

My feelings keeps jumping back and forth between feelings of immense joy and nostalgia, to feelings of stress and depression. 

It's a horrible feeling, like my thoughts are teasing me or something.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My feelings keeps jumping back and forth between feelings of immense joy and nostalgia, to feelings of stress and depression.
> 
> It's a horrible feeling, like my thoughts are teasing me or something.



I can relate, buddy.  The Christmas spirit and depression don't mix.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 2, 2017)

I wish I did not feel this way.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2017)

I really don't wanna sound ungrateful but I don't like receiving random gifts for christmas, I mean I'd rather just get a small amount of money or, idk maybe a scratchcard or something. Mostly because I don't think it's too fun to get like undies or socks.. like.. bruh.

And most things I buy are like secondhand/vintage store stuff or just vinyls anyways so eh..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

Sheila said:


> I really don't wanna sound ungrateful but I don't like receiving random gifts for christmas, I mean I'd rather just get a small amount of money or, idk maybe a scratchcard or something.



Same. I always seem to get things that I wouldn't be interested in or hold no value to me.

It makes me think, they must have put some kind of thought into the gift, but apparently they just don't know me very well. Like if they got me some pajamas I'd be like yea that's rad, but if I got like a calendar that pictures of old Volkswagens on it I'd prob die xDD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Same. I always seem to get things that I wouldn't be interested in or hold no value to me.
> 
> It makes me think, they must have put some kind of thought into the gift, but apparently they just don't know me very well. Like if they got me some pajamas I'd be like yea that's rad, but if I got like a calendar that pictures of old Volkswagens on it I'd prob die xDD



yeah but you wish they would THINK about those thoughts, I mean once when I turned 18 I got a bunch of hair tools.. I'm like.. thanks but I never ever use those so I just let my mom use them lol. At least try and ask me or let me decide beforehand??


----------



## namiieco (Dec 3, 2017)

STREAM STOP BUFFERING


----------



## Locket (Dec 3, 2017)

I need a better profile picture cause I don't wanna look like I'm depressed


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 3, 2017)

weekend goes too fast


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2017)

the lack of cool vinyls around here :^)


----------



## Bcat (Dec 3, 2017)

i'm overemotional and overtired


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 3, 2017)

it's 6 AM and I wanna sleep some more but I'm truly terrified I might oversleep bc I have an exam at 10


----------



## Flare (Dec 3, 2017)

My hypochondria is annoying me again.  Now I'm worried about getting Asthma too and not just getting Schizophrenia.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2017)

I need to finish my homework. 

Also, I feel kind of guilty.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2017)

I have a test tomorrow and I don't really understand the material R.I.P.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

I have physics homework to do but I'm having too much fun with my signature lol


----------



## Keldi (Dec 3, 2017)

Phew! Nvm u.u"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2017)

Ugh, still need to finish up my homework.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

anyone wanna come here and see Joan Baez with me in march


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 4, 2017)

People who demand respect for themselves but refuse to respect others make me sick. (No, I don't mean anyone in particular. It's just something I've come across way too often in my life in general.)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Cheshire said:


> People who demand respect for themselves but refuse to respect others make me sick. (No, I don't mean anyone in particular. It's just something I've come across way too often in my life in general.)



^^^^^^ me everytime everyday lol.

also cold af here and i need to go out ripperoni


----------



## Diancie (Dec 4, 2017)

My tooth hurts because I just got my braces adjusted  I don't usually like to complain but


----------



## Locket (Dec 4, 2017)

It's been snowing for 15 hours.

Sometimes it's lightly snowing, other times it's a blizzard.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2017)

Part of me is super hyped to go to classes today, but my anxiety is starting to get in the way.

I don't even know why, I have nothing to be anxious about


----------



## KPOP (Dec 4, 2017)

what is bothering me? people


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

If there's one thing I've learned about the Internet, it's that expressing your opinion makes people mad. :,)


----------



## moonford (Dec 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If there's one thing I've learned about the Internet, it's that expressing your opinion makes people mad. :,)



Opinions are illegal, especially the ones that actually don't harm anyone too much. Those are the worst, so stop it right now child or be shunned! 

The only people who have opinions that matter are those who think their funny/ are two-faced/arrogant or bullies.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Opinions are illegal, especially the ones that actually don't harm anyone too much. Those are the worst, so stop it right now child or be shunned!
> 
> The only people who have opinions that matter are those who think their funny/ are two-faced/arrogant or bullies.



I'm glad someone here doesn't hate me...


----------



## KPOP (Dec 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If there's one thing I've learned about the Internet, it's that expressing your opinion makes people mad. :,)


that is a 100% accurate  and it is one of the main things online that bothers me every week.... you cannot say fak without people being too sensitive and taking offense....
but i guess it goes for offline as well, people are people ? but i am guessing online it is easier for people to go mad because we are not face to face and you probably talking to people you are never ever going to meet in person so people do, say and act however they please



Zendel said:


> The only people who have opinions that matter are those who think their funny/ are two-faced/arrogant or bullies.


 that is so true, i know exactly what you mean as i have faced this BS myself where messed up people get treated like kings and queens yet the normal and fair ones get looked at like; the fak you saying

i hate it that bullies often seem to get more support and people backing them up , god knows why when all they do and say is pure BS and those who were the ''victim'' get nothing

_such precious times when people dare to state the truth_


----------



## moonford (Dec 4, 2017)

KPOP said:


> _such precious times when people dare to state the truth
> _that is a 100% accurate  and it is one of the main things online that bothers me every week.... you cannot say fak without people being too sensitive and taking offense....
> but i guess it goes for offline as well, people are people ? but i am guessing online it is easier for people to go mad because we are not face to face and you probably talking to people you are never ever going to meet in person so people do, say and act however they please
> 
> ...



Buckle up for TBT, it's generally a precious website but there are select things that bother me and those are the people who treat others like trash on a daily basis (always the same people I may add, who have some sort of following for whatever reason aka bully squad) and I'm poor. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Buckle up for TBT, it's generally a precious website but there are select things that bother me and those are the people who treat others like trash on a daily basis (always the same people I may add, who have some sort of following for whatever reason aka bully squad) and I'm poor. lol



Yeah, not gonna mention any names but some are more edgy than others :]

Anyway, what bothers me rn is slow mail service, cold weather and my tum acting, bleh.


----------



## moonford (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh btw, people have literally told me that _those_ people have made them CRY and they are scared to comment in threads because they would bullied (LGBT+ in particular) by those people, which is a shame. 

You cant stop it unless permanent bans are in effect, not that they ever get banned of course. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Yeah, not gonna mention any names but some are more edgy than others :]
> 
> Anyway, what bothers me rn is slow mail service, cold weather and my tum acting, bleh.



I love the cold weather, you live in Sweden atm right?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Oh btw, people have literally told me that _those_ people have made them CRY and they are scared to comment in threads because they would bullied (LGBT+ in particular) by those people, which is a shame.
> 
> You cant stop it unless permanent bans are in effect, not that they ever get banned of course.
> 
> ...



You don't know how many times my feelings have been hurt on threads where the conversation gets heated.  I end up having to apologize for something I'm not sorry for and shouldn't have to be sorry for in the first place.  I've considered leaving a couple of times but then decided each time that it was worth it to stay for the couple of people who really seem to like me.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Oh btw, people have literally told me that _those_ people have made them CRY and they are scared to comment in threads because they would bullied (LGBT+ in particular) by those people, which is a shame.
> 
> You cant stop it unless permanent bans are in effect, not that they ever get banned of course.
> 
> ...



Yeah I do, but it's not cold so I get snow, its just annoyingly windy and cold like a post-autumn refusing to turn into winter bc dumb climate changes basically.


----------



## Cascade (Dec 4, 2017)

some annoying kid screaming at the front of my house :_:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You don't know how many times my feelings have been hurt on threads where the conversation gets heated.  I end up having to apologize for something I'm not sorry for and shouldn't have to be sorry for in the first place.  I've considered leaving a couple of times but then decided each time that it was worth it to stay for the couple of people who really seem to like me.



I assume those people are trying to make a fun and edgy comment to prove themselves better than you or stuff *rolls eyes at how many examples there are here*

@Zendel; lgbt+ people, they need to step down and stop demanding special treatment on their thrones. Yes, you should show people respect for how they are, but some people (everywhere not just on one website) can be incredibly toxic and sensitive.


----------



## moonford (Dec 4, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I do, but it's not cold so I get snow, its just annoyingly windy and cold like a post-autumn refusing to turn into winter bc dumb climate changes basically.



ohhh....I would love that. I plan on moving to Norway someday. I love Scandinavian countries.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Zendel said:


> ohhh....I would love that. I plan on moving to Norway someday. I love Scandinavian countries.



Not that much better, maybe health insurance that you can afford maybe


----------



## KPOP (Dec 4, 2017)

Sheila said:


> @Zane; lgbt+ people, they need to step down and stop demanding special treatment on their thrones. Yes, you should show people respect for how they are, but some people (everywhere not just on one website) can be incredibly toxic and sensitive.


i agree but i do not think that has to do with the fact they are from the lgbt community, it is just what a lot of people are like, gay or straight. aside from that, i did meet people from the lgbt community myself several times, exactly like how you describe them. so thats why i agree



Zendel said:


> Buckle up for TBT, it's generally a precious website but there are select things that bother me and those are the people who treat others like trash on a daily basis (always the same people I may add, who have some sort of following for whatever reason aka bully squad) and I'm poor. lol



please, i know exactly what you mean and you are right
they always have a squad , a following and why ? because those people are the same even though they try to hide it often enough. liars, deceivers, hypocrites and they are those kinda people _''as long this person is not acting like a bully to me, i am going to stay put and be their friend, as long as it does not happen to me, i do not give a fak, no matter what this person says or does, as long as it does not involve me i will look the other way and pretend nothing happened because why not and i only care about myself and my own well being''_

honestly disgusts me that pathetic losers who bully others always have got ''friends'' around them
people backing them up, help them troll and bully others and the whole bit
it is just so freaking sad this exists , people are so freaking weak, that's what it is i tell you
but whatcha gonna do right

and thanks for the heads up but i think i will be alright
if i learnt one thing in past few months online; do not get attached and do not get close with anybody and DO NOT share personal thoughts about stuff to anyone.... just do not trust people and you'll be golden basically. i am not planning on getting close to anyone ever again, not here not anywhere online


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Eh, well I've been lucky to actually find some nice people here that I can talk with (even though they are not that much online) but yeah I def. see what you mean. It'd be fun to meet some "bullies" IRL to see what they are, lol.

And yeah, but I've noticed the internet community of lgbt+ people can be that, it's like they can't take a thing and get pissed if you actually ask for their pronoun (that goes for irl as well though, not even gonna start telling you about my old "friend" lol)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

KPOP said:


> i agree but i do not think that has to do with the fact they are from the lgbt community, it is just what a lot of people are like, gay or straight. aside from that, i did meet people from the lgbt community myself several times, exactly like how you describe them. so thats why i agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa you speak so poetically.  Do you do that on purpose or do you just express your feelings really well?


----------



## KPOP (Dec 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Whoa you speak so poetically.  Do you do that on purpose or do you just express your feelings really well?



ehm thanks i guess? xD not sure if you being sarcastic here lol.... and no , i guess i just know how to express my feels and thoughts well  and detailed enough ... maybe it is because i am a thinker... i think a lot about life, humanity , realisticness of it all basically 



Sheila said:


> It'd be fun to meet some "bullies" IRL to see what they are, lol.
> 
> And yeah, but I've noticed the internet community of lgbt+ people can be that, it's like they can't take a thing and get pissed if you actually ask for their pronoun (that goes for irl as well though, not even gonna start telling you about my old "friend" lol)


gurl please, these online bullies who are on this forum, i bet they are real wankers in real life, not handsome/pretty at all and seriously got nothing better to do aka nolifers ..... people who got better things to do and got a healthy lifestyle wouldn't waste their time online to bully others, simple as that.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Haha yeah, I dunno. But there is one thing being skilled at making comments, and one things just wank em out like no one would notice, yeah lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

KPOP said:


> ehm thanks i guess? xD not sure if you being sarcastic here lol.... and no , i guess i just know how to express my feels and thoughts well  and detailed enough ... maybe it is because i am a thinker... i think a lot about life, humanity , realisticness of it all basically
> 
> 
> gurl please, these online bullies who are on this forum, i bet they are real wankers in real life, not handsome/pretty at all and seriously got nothing better to do..... people who get better things to do wouldn't waste their time online to bully others, simple as that.



Giving someone a compliment sarcastically is also bullying, I think.  I'd never do that.  That's really cool that you're a thinker.  More people should use their brains before opening their mouths.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Giving someone a compliment sarcastically is also bullying, I think.  I'd never do that.  That's really cool that you're a thinker.  More people should use their brains before opening their mouths.



Yeah, unless you are both on the same level of sarcasm-ness and know the other can take it, then yes.

And yeah can't disagree with that either.


----------



## KPOP (Dec 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Giving someone a compliment sarcastically is also bullying, I think.  I'd never do that.  That's really cool that you're a thinker.  More people should use their brains before opening their mouths.


ok well thanks for the compliment, appreciate it 
btw i don't think being sarcastic is bully behaviour perce, i guess it depends on who gives it to you and how often, if it is repeated behaviour than i guess it is but in general , we all give others sarcasm from time to time right? doesn't make us insta bullies  



Sheila said:


> Haha yeah, I dunno. But there is one thing being skilled at making comments, and one things just wank em out like no one would notice, yeah lol.



oh i forgot to mention in previous post, i know exactly what you mean about the pronoun  thing .... been there and gurl, this Btch im talking about was just crazy as fak, glad she is gone and out of ''my life'' basically 
i will love people, no matter their gender or sexuality but if you gonna give me BS for no good reason, then please fak off


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

KPOP said:


> oh i forgot to mention in previous post, i know exactly what you mean about the pronoun  thing .... been there and gurl, this Btch im talking about was just crazy as fak, glad she is gone and out of ''my life'' basically
> i will love people, no matter their gender or sexuality but if you gonna give me BS for no good reason, then please fak off



Yeah, same we don't really talk nowadays.. ironically enough she still kept me on Steam but yeah i'm just gonna remove her of stuff secretly like no I don't need your random issues rant and you being blatant mean when I'm trying to listen and understand, bruh. I guess she have other issues too but really, no need to be rude.

Same here, I don't care if you are spaghetti monster from Pluto, treat me nice and I will treat you nice back.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

KPOP said:


> ok well thanks for the compliment, appreciate it
> btw i don't think being sarcastic is bully behaviour perce, i guess it depends on who gives it to you and how often, if it is repeated behaviour than i guess it is but in general , we all give others sarcasm from time to time right? doesn't make us insta bullies
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps I should've worded that better.  I really meant compliments you don't really mean.  Anyway you're a welcome addition to this site as we need more people like you.


----------



## KPOP (Dec 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Perhaps I should've worded that better.  I really meant compliments you don't really mean.  Anyway you're a welcome addition to this site as we need more people like you.


why thank you dear





so far so good and believe it or not, this conversation, even though with complete strangers, was timed well for me , as i been dealing with BS people  this week and yeah, it is always nice to hear when people get you and you guys get me ...
thank the lord for that, still good and sane people in this world huh


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Yeah, dealing with bs on a daily basis gets really bleh and sometimes you just need to write things out so they leave the system... :3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl7MS5WOyZw

have some good ol' k-pop to listen to ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2017)

K-pop slightly bothers me xDDD


----------



## hestu (Dec 4, 2017)

My phone (which is still fairly new and shouldn't be having problems like this) is having trouble charging and it's really ticking me off. It didn't charge at all overnight oven though it boasts fast charging capabilities, and it keeps switching between fast charging, regular charging, and slow charging. Hopefully my troubleshooting helps fix the issue--I definitely can't afford a new phone


----------



## namiieco (Dec 4, 2017)

its all dull


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

got this really cheesy song in portuguese on my brain lol xD

ol? margarida *whispers dramatically*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2017)

Calculus gives me a headache lol


----------



## Flare (Dec 4, 2017)

Die Anxiety Die


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

hit some spot in my foot i think so now i feel dizzy af the heck


----------



## namiieco (Dec 4, 2017)

i kind of just want to die. i thought this would all blow over but it's stuck to me today as well, ****
i wont kill myself though, im too cowardly


----------



## windloft (Dec 4, 2017)

god, seasonal depression has hit me and i feel ... nothing. no feelings whatsoever. i don't wanna' do much of anything or speak to people.


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 4, 2017)

School


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 4, 2017)

Dang. It's already December, yet the weather is still pretty warm over here; it's currently 80 degrees outside. 

Also, Chemistry is a bit frustrating for me. I just don't understand it that clearly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Also, Chemistry is a bit frustrating for me. I just don't understand it that clearly.



Hoo boy if you think Chem is hard, I suggest not taking physics  it'll literally kill you lmao



As a matter of fact, I'm working on physics homework right now and my prof decided to give me a problem that takes like 7 steps and it's super tedious RIP


----------



## Soigne (Dec 4, 2017)

too many things due too quickly & i don't have TIME


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 4, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Hoo boy if you think Chem is hard, I suggest not taking physics  it'll literally kill you lmao
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, I'm working on physics homework right now and my prof decided to give me a problem that takes like 7 steps and it's super tedious RIP



Oh boy...wish you luck man ;o;


----------



## Locket (Dec 5, 2017)

No one compliments me.
No one really notices I'm actually there.

Can't I be loved or noticed for once?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2017)

so many deadlines to meet and i procrastinate. welp


----------



## Zane (Dec 5, 2017)

it's always freezing in my bedroom ;'/


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2017)

reading over messages from a year ago from my ex (we still get along and are friends) cause it was funny stuff but now it makes me feel sad lol


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 5, 2017)

My mind causing me to turn into a danger to myself.


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 5, 2017)

Ahri said:


> reading over messages from a year ago from my ex (we still get along and are friends) cause it was funny stuff but now it makes me feel sad lol



Awwh, dw u can still have banter with them still since u guys get along as friends


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 5, 2017)

Boyfriend issues, my relationship is complicated my friends think so too, he always says he wants to break up but then doesn't want to ?_?


----------



## Flare (Dec 5, 2017)

4 AM and no sleep despite wanting to sleep does anyone want to join me in my attempt to smash my head into a Watermelon.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 5, 2017)

We had freezing rain tonight and as a result, our gates are all frozen shut and our driveway is slick with ice.
... well, I guess I won’t be going to classes today, then *goes and microwaves some popcorn instead* :B


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2017)

Physics is horrible why is that even a school subject?? Unless you need it for work educaton... 

Also mom please make up your mind and stop being so negative 24*7


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Physics is horrible why is that even a school subject?? Unless you need it for work educaton


PHYSICS IS GREAT KAY

tbh I must be insane or somethin, all the other freshman physics majors have dropped the major but I'm still truckin. I musnt give up!! Even if it means literally destroying my overall well-being ; v ;


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 5, 2017)

I love Winter, no seriously, I really do, but..
Winter is the time, where my nose is bleeding the most and this is actually
extremelly annoying. Imagine you are having your nose starting to bleed 
out of nowhere about 5 - 7 times per day, if you are lucky even once in
the middle of the night, like at 2AM or so.. and not just some drops, no..
that will take up to 30 - 1 hour! In summer it is less, luckily.. Winter is the
worst time for it, especially that I have most of Wintertime a cold and that's
like the worst.. xD

And no, I can't just go to doctor and they will fix it, I went to doctor over
20 times for this problem, they tried everything to fix it, one even broke it
even more because of trying to fix it.. xD
Nosebleeding is great.. :^)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2017)

Why can't the weekend be here?  Or even better, Christmas vacation?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why can't the weekend be here?  Or even better, Christmas vacation?



I'm not ready for finals week ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm not ready for finals week ;-;



I am. I know the material for the final exams pretty well.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 5, 2017)

my psychiatric ”treatment” is uhhhhhhh h h a bit Minimalistic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I am. I know the material for the final exams pretty well.



Well good for you =)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well good for you =)



don't mind it lol finals are horrid **** if they are tests/quiz things


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I am. I know the material for the final exams pretty well.



Bro how?  I wasn't even ready for my civics test. ;-;


----------



## namiieco (Dec 5, 2017)

i need to keep going and push through this


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 5, 2017)

I'M SICK OF HEARING THIS SAME PART OVER AND OVER AGAIN BECAUSE THE ****ING VIDEO WON'T LOAD 
STOP FREEZING????????? NOW I HAVE TO SWITCH TO MOBILE AND THE SCREEN SEEMS TINY IN COMPARISON


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm prob gonna worry myself sick this week, this oughta be fun.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 5, 2017)

DUDE GO TO THE DUNGEON FOR ONCE YOU IDIOT


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2017)

Hahahhaha right busy with work. Like are you a flippin snail or?


----------



## Soigne (Dec 5, 2017)

I have to have 11 textbooks for 6 classes next semester :/ There goes $750

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zaari said:


> I love Winter, no seriously, I really do, but..
> Winter is the time, where my nose is bleeding the most and this is actually
> extremelly annoying. Imagine you are having your nose starting to bleed
> out of nowhere about 5 - 7 times per day, if you are lucky even once in
> ...



This happens to me a lot too !! It's the worst


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2017)

My best friend didn't show up at school so I was alone in art class. ;-;


----------



## chamsae (Dec 5, 2017)

i missed another!! lecture because i'm sick and i didnt even do anything all day besides sleeping and reviewing a few chapters for my exam - im so scared that i wont be prepared on time and that fear is reeallly counterproductive. it kinda paralyses me? how am i gonna get through all of the revision material ughhhh ><


----------



## Flare (Dec 5, 2017)

*Goes to see a Guidance Counselor*
*Sees her and she says why should she care about my problems and that I should see my Doctor instead*

Like seriously how the hell does she have her job?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2017)

Flare said:


> *Goes to see a Guidance Counselor*
> *Sees her and she says why should she care about my problems and that I should see my Doctor instead*
> 
> Like seriously how the hell does she have her job?



seriously.

I always went to see my guidance counselor in HS and she kept me sane enough to survive my Senior year.

that's p messed up what your counselor said.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2017)

Flare said:


> *Goes to see a Guidance Counselor*
> *Sees her and she says why should she care about my problems and that I should see my Doctor instead*
> 
> Like seriously how the hell does she have her job?



I can't believe your counselor said that.  My counselor is very understanding and is always willing to listen to my problems.  I'm sorry she's like that.


----------



## hestu (Dec 5, 2017)

i should not be as stressed as i am and yet!!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2017)

Help someone pls I'm addicted to physics homework


----------



## Flare (Dec 5, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I can't believe your counselor said that.  My counselor is very understanding and is always willing to listen to my problems.  I'm sorry she's like that.



I actually see a different counselor and he's nice as hell but I had to go see this witch bc he had to go to his part time job at a college. Such a shame really. D:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2017)

Gosh darn it. I went to check my pencil pouch not too long ago, and it was empty. There's this guy who has borrowed a couple of my mechanical pencils before and didn't give most of them back, so now I'm left with just one. Sigh, the outcome for being a generous person. Adds mechanical pencils to my Christmas wishlist

Also, I have a bunch of things that I need to do, especially for History; I have a bunch of late assignments in that class. I don't just have late assignments in there, but in other classes too. Hopefully I'll be able to bump my grades up.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Gosh darn it. I went to check my pencil pouch not too long ago, and it was empty. There's this guy who has borrowed a couple of my mechanical pencils before and didn't give most of them back, so now I'm left with just one. Sigh, the outcome for being a generous person. Adds mechanical pencils to my Christmas wishlist
> 
> Also, I have a bunch of things that I need to do, especially for History; I have a bunch of late assignments in that class. I don't just have late assignments in there, but in other classes too. Hopefully I'll be able to bump my grades up.



Haha I never let people borrow my pencils for more than like 10 min, I was attached to them like they were my children.
I actually have like 20 pencils in my mug here on my desk and about 15 more in my backpack. You can never have too many (oh and I'm old school, I always use wooden pencils ).


And as for schoolwork, just do what I told myself to do this week:

*Work hard, and look good doin it!*


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2017)

so much to do in such little time


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 5, 2017)

why its cold af at 7am here but the goddamn sun nobody likes gets hot af at 1pm?????

also i need a bf :'))':


----------



## Zane (Dec 5, 2017)

Spoiler: bleeh



I really love how you just come over any old time you feel like it without even calling first, it's great. I appreciate the constant assumption that I'm never doing anything. Also good to know that you let your kid tear up my book that you swiped last time you were here. Thanks for making me grind everything to a halt to entertain you all for hours, I'm looking forward to cleaning up the mess made of my house now that I've got a headache.


----------



## riummi (Dec 6, 2017)

please let me make it through this week ;-;
Just 3 more essays to go through! Still struggling on reaching the min. observation page count hmm


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 6, 2017)

I used to love gummy bears, but sadly all the vegetarian/vegan ones are either weirdly chewy and sticky due to the added pectine or dry and hard due to the added starch...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)

Lol yeah I'm very careful lending out pencils, pens whatever of the kind because I've only got them back like once and that was in university.. *rolls eyes*

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ugh kinda wanted to try and stalk this *somewhat* cheap sanrio card auction but some asshat bumped it up too much, nty..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2017)

I wonder if waking up at 6:20am is actually good for my body, or if it's just a mild form of slow, painful torture...

Either way 7am physics here I come


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)

still stalking this auction lmao i know i shouldn't


----------



## Flare (Dec 6, 2017)

Nausea and Drowsiness before School oh god time for hell.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 6, 2017)

Why is it still only Wednesday?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why is it still only Wednesday?



Idk man, last week like zipped by but this week just wants to drag it out..

Though I'm kinda sad because this Friday is my last physics class and then I gotta wait a month for classes to start up again :,(


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 6, 2017)

sometimes I wonder where I'd be right now if I hadn't made such a stupid decision on a whim 2 years ago

it is what it is I guess lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)

no dad you don't have to call every freaking week, i love how you don't trust me at all lol


----------



## namiieco (Dec 6, 2017)

i feel like i'm surrounded by people who have ulterior motives


----------



## lemoncakes17 (Dec 6, 2017)

So I cleaned up my town so Mitzi (who I asked to move in via Amiibo) could move basically anywhere, in the hopes that she wouldn't plop her house too close to mine. I had ZERO flowers, ZERO trees, and ZERO paths. She had plenty of places to choose from. But what does she do? She moves two blocks directly below my door. *MITZI WHY?!*


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 6, 2017)

All I want is some Rice Krispie Treats, but they don?t sell them where I live Q_Q

Also, it bothers me that I?m so obsessed with unhealthy snacks lately, haha... orz


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)

nice fake download lol :]


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2017)

Spoiler: lengthy post



I've been thinking a lot about my friend today.

The last I heard from her was back in late August or early September. I was talking to her on the phone, and she was telling me she was really depressed... her mom died earlier this year, and on top of her dad dying back in 2011, she was under a lot of stress. Keep in mind, she's only 15. 

For the first couple months she heavily relied on me to keep her sane, and I know I'm really bad at giving people emotional support but I tried my best. She had been moved around countless times, first moving to her aunts' then to her friend's, then to my place, then to another place.
Well when she lived at my house, she became really distant from me. She never wanted to talk to me, and in a way I feel bad because I'm absolutely god-awful at initiating conversation, so basically just left her in my living room to drown in her own sorrow. 

Shortly after she moved to her friend's house was when I moved into my dorm. I called her a lot to make sure she was okay, and she seemed okay, so I figured that her friend's family was helping her. Well about 2 weeks after I last talked to her, my mom told me that she has a serious nervous breakdown, and was committed. I haven't heard from her since; I don't know if she's okay, what she's doing, if she ever thinks of me...

I just want her to know that I think of her on a daily basis, and I know that we've grown apart over the years because we have different interests and likes, but that's what makes our friendship interesting. I would be the least likely person to have a friend with totally different interests. But we've been friends for 9 1/2 years, so there's no way it's ending now.



God I miss her so much... I just want to play Mario Party with her again, go outside and ride bikes, watch TV, talk about stupid stuff, like the good old days...


----------



## riummi (Dec 6, 2017)

this stupid paper and I'm stuck on the "easiest" part ;-; 8 pages is too much for just observations


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 6, 2017)

it's already 8? noooooooo


----------



## Flare (Dec 7, 2017)

Im trying to forget about someone and move on but it's been such a challenge.  Maybe I should give a second chance? Idfk anymore. Man this is torturing me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2017)

So like I'm reading my physics notes and I'm studying what happens when two waves cross each other on a taut string, and this is what my notes says:

"This is another example of the principle of superposition, which says that when several effects occur simultaneously, their net effect is the sum of the individual effects. (*We should be thankful that only a simple sum is needed*. If two effects somehow amplified each other, the resulting nonlinear world would be very difficult to manage and understand.)"

The one and only time physics cuts me some slack xDDD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2017)

I didn't do as terribly as I thought on my civics test but now my grade is a B+ and my mom freaks out if my grades go below an A. :,)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I didn't do as terribly as I thought on my civics test but now my grade is a B+ and my mom freaks out if my grades go below an A. :,)



My dad still gets upset with me if I don't have an A in all my classes (keep in mind I'm in college doing Calc and Physics and all that stupid stuff. He couldn't begin to dream taking calculus in college.)

I told him I had a D in Calc and he's like "What I thought you were smart" and I'm like thx dad that makes me feel much better :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad still gets upset with me if I don't have an A in all my classes (keep in mind I'm in college doing Calc and Physics and all that stupid stuff. He couldn't begin to dream taking calculus in college.)
> 
> I told him I had a D in Calc and he's like "What I thought you were smart" and I'm like thx dad that makes me feel much better :,)



those parents are the worst. as long as your kid is not failing anything they should just shut their breadbox.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I didn't do as terribly as I thought on my civics test but now my grade is a B+ and my mom freaks out if my grades go below an A. :,)



hit him with a frying pan or kick his balls


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad still gets upset with me if I don't have an A in all my classes (keep in mind I'm in college doing Calc and Physics and all that stupid stuff. He couldn't begin to dream taking calculus in college.)
> 
> I told him I had a D in Calc and he's like "What I thought you were smart" and I'm like thx dad that makes me feel much better :,)



I will have a mental breakdown if my mom still acts that way when I'm in college.  She's always bragging that she got straight A's in college and I'm about ready to slap her at this point.  It's like, "Shut up, just because you're a ****ing genius doesn't mean your children are."I


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2017)

^this lol... like why don't parents need licenses.. i mean it's as easy to fail as driving tbh.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 7, 2017)

i need to be productive


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2017)

I hate my forgetfulness.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 7, 2017)

i hate having to block someone i really care about for my own wellbeing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2017)

My friends are having a convo about games and stuff and I really want to jump in but it's on a VM :,(


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 7, 2017)

trying to get used to these controls on oldschool runescape...lol


----------



## namiieco (Dec 7, 2017)

oh no doki doki literature club is ****ing me up

i feel so uncomfortable its unreal
goodbye sleep


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 7, 2017)

I have 10k posts, but I hardly get any attention from anyone, really. I even made up an ask thread, but it didn't get much popularity.

What does it take to get some fame, lots of vms and visitors in my Profile and other stuff???


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I have 10k posts, but I hardly get any attention from anyone, really. I even made up an ask thread, but it didn't get much popularity.
> 
> What does it take to get some fame, lots of vms and visitors in my Profile and other stuff???



My only guess is that you really have to interact with people. Let people know what your interests are, what your passions are, things you like. You really gotta put yourself out there!
For instance, I changed my aesthetic about a month ago and I've had people interacting with me that I don't even know! Apparently I'm not the only person on TBT who loves waluigi xDDD
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ANYWAYS, I usually prop my knee up on my desk when I sit here at my computer, but earlier today I was so happy going up the stairs that I actually tripped and jabbed my knee really hard with a step, and now it hurts really bad xD RIP knee


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 7, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My only guess is that you really have to interact with people. Let people know what your interests are, what your passions are, things you like. You really gotta put yourself out there!
> For instance, I changed my aesthetic about a month ago and I've had people interacting with me that I don't even know! Apparently I'm not the only person on TBT who loves waluigi xDDD
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ANYWAYS, I usually prop my knee up on my desk when I sit here at my computer, but earlier today I was so happy going up the stairs that I actually tripped and jabbed my knee really hard with a step, and now it hurts really bad xD RIP knee


I see. I've been sharing my personal favorites on threads, but that doesn't seem to work out really well. Is it because people don't remember? I don't even know. Yes, Waluigi is popular, but my favorite character in my avatar and signature isn't well known. Probably because the only major appearence he appeared in a game was Mario Kart 8. Perhaps if he's in Smash Bros as another character to fill in the Smash Bros villager category, he'd be popular then.

On topic: My top tooth hurts a lot after I bit the spot of my bottom tooth that hurt as well. The bottom tooth that I bit doesn't even hurt anymore. Its like the bottom tooth gave the pain to my top tooth by biting it.


----------



## Zane (Dec 8, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I see. I've been sharing my personal favorites on threads, but that doesn't seem to work out really well. Is it because people don't remember? I don't even know. Yes, Waluigi is popular, but my favorite character in my avatar and signature isn't well known. Probably because the only major appearence he appeared in a game was Mario Kart 8. Perhaps if he's in Smash Bros as another character to fill in the Smash Bros villager category, he'd be popular then.



Your favorite character is the random AC villager guy? I saw his World of Nintendo figure when I was christmas shopping a few days ago, I almost bought it just cuz it's Animal Crossing.

- - - Post Merge - - -






this one!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2017)

My head hurts rip.

Also hoep I can find some nice game/book to occupy myself with, not that I need it not at allll lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 8, 2017)

Zane said:


> Your favorite character is the random AC villager guy? I saw his World of Nintendo figure when I was christmas shopping a few days ago, I almost bought it just cuz it's Animal Crossing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah that one. My other favorite Nintendo character is Toadette.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I see. I've been sharing my personal favorites on threads, but that doesn't seem to work out really well. Is it because people don't remember? I don't even know. Yes, Waluigi is popular, but my favorite character in my avatar and signature isn't well known. Probably because the only major appearence he appeared in a game was Mario Kart 8. Perhaps if he's in Smash Bros as another character to fill in the Smash Bros villager category, he'd be popular then.



Hmmm... the only thing I can think is that somehow I'm bringing light to a character that people don't normally pay attention to. Maybe you just gotta find something about that character that'll make people laugh/smile/etc. (and with an Animal Crossing character it's prob easier because they don't really have a backstory or personality so you can pretty much create it)!

Oh and BTW I love your sign pic, so pleasing to the eye ;w;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2017)

Just got out of my last physics class for the semester TT_TT


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2017)

Why is waluigi so annoying to unlock in mkds lol

o well the retro stages are fun as heck

also i need to buy toilet paper ****


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Why is waluigi so annoying to unlock in mkds lol
> 
> o well the retro stages are fun as heck
> 
> also i need to buy toilet paper ****



Why do you make me laugh so much xDD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why do you make me laugh so much xDD



bc i am dankest weed around

glad to help though


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 8, 2017)

finding out about the existence of gg allin and the """legacy""" he has left behind isn't exactly comforting


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 8, 2017)

My head hurts really bad and I just wanna go home but my mom is making me go Christmas shopping please kill me...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My head hurts really bad and I just wanna go home but my mom is making me go Christmas shopping please kill me...



Tell her you want some Aleve or Ibuprofen for Christmas


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 8, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tell her you want some Aleve or Ibuprofen for Christmas


Oh please. You'll get over it Marshal FG.


----------



## gagtxt (Dec 8, 2017)

recovering from a concussion ;_;


----------



## namiieco (Dec 8, 2017)

get out of my head yuri


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 8, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tell her you want some Aleve or Ibuprofen for Christmas



Hehe.  Funny.  She got me some Tylenol but I still don't want to be here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh please. You'll get over it Marshal FG.



I can tell you're really sympathetic.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 8, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hehe.  Funny.  She got me some Tylenol but I still don't want to be here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


*Looks up sympathetic in google*

Oh no, its a total misunderstanding. I'm not trying to follow you or anything, I'm just a normal TBT member surfing through the fourms sharing my thoughts, that's all.

Oh, and the "Oh please" was meant for xSuperMario64x, not you.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Dec 8, 2017)

Freakin period cramps.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 8, 2017)

im sad and stressed


----------



## Flare (Dec 8, 2017)

Im starting to think I'll need a tonsillectomy or something, I just keep getting sore throats every damn day for no damn reason. Not to mention I always get Tonsillitis every year.

Also I'm slowly regretting moving Beau in instead of Erik


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 8, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *Looks up sympathetic in google*
> 
> Oh no, its a total misunderstanding. I'm not trying to follow you or anything, I'm just a normal TBT member surfing through the fourms sharing my thoughts, that's all.
> 
> Oh, and the "Oh please" was meant for xSuperMario64x, not you.



I know, dude.  Just messing with you.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 8, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I know, dude.  Just messing with you.


Well I suppose that's good to know.

(Maybe I just need to be more active on this site? I mean I usually post between 0-30 posts everyday, and one of the reasons is because I do/play other things, like Pokemon for instance. The last time I ever posted like crazy was when I was in a giveaway thread and in an event anticipation thread. I had like 300+ posts or no less than 200+. Man, that was a time to feel alive and pride.)

Is this getting off topic? Hey, even you have to follow the rules in the basement board as well.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm exhausted. 
My cat can open doors, AND drawers. 
I've closed them over 100 times today. 
I yell at her to stop it, but that gets her excited, and she does it again.


----------



## moonford (Dec 8, 2017)

White People = Americans

Yeah, I hate when people say crap like "god, these white people" when what they really mean is "god, these Americans". The USA is not the world.


----------



## Zane (Dec 8, 2017)

waiting for these things to thaw so I can eat them


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2017)

Oh man I'm gonna be so dead by the end of this week ;-;


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2017)

zzz


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 9, 2017)

"i don't really care"
it burns like really bad,,, it really burns
i will never
ever
_ever_
be happy.
as much as i wish i... i could be.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

sanrio cards being like the 2017 scalp ware lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheila said:


> sanrio cards being like the 2017 scalp ware lol



Yeah, I've looked at prices recently and they're insane.  I got lucky and found a $34 set of all 6 after Christmas last year because my mom accidentally bought me the stickers instead.  Good luck my dank turt friend, I hope you snag a good deal.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 9, 2017)

both TBT and mafia are dead shsnsssn where u at


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeah, I've looked at prices recently and they're insane.  I got lucky and found a $34 set of all 6 after Christmas last year because my mom accidentally bought me the stickers instead.  Good luck my dank turt friend, I hope you snag a good deal.



me too, might just cave in of all or few of them... dude i so want etoile at least.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

So apparently sometime between when I got back to my dorm last night and when I went to bed, I started getting a sore throat. I woke up this morning and it's bothering me so muchhhhh fml xDDDD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheila said:


> me too, might just cave in of all or few of them... dude i so want etoile at least.



Etoile is my favorite tbh.  I wish the villagers were adoptable.  I'd totally let you get all of them. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Etoile is my favorite tbh.  I wish the villagers were adoptable.  I'd totally let you get all of them. :/



Yeah I wonder why you can't that... kinda untypical ninty to make that much of an LE thing, or promo or whatever ****.

thanks though and i'm glad i have all the items at least.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

I just found out that there's a Waluigi Hat and an N64 hat in Streetpass Mii Plaza.. my life is so complete omg

Too bad they're like really tedious to find rip :,,,,,,)


----------



## namiieco (Dec 9, 2017)

my hands and face look so swollen from the cold


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just found out that there's a Waluigi Hat and an N64 hat in Streetpass Mii Plaza.. my life is so complete omg
> 
> Too bad they're like really tedious to find rip :,,,,,,)



yep you're gonna need some level 7 miis so go out streetpassing :]


----------



## hestu (Dec 9, 2017)

getting sick again


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

;~; the fact that my husband is sound asleep next to me but I can’t fall back asleep >.< Inner baby kicks are really keeping me up ;o;


----------



## Locket (Dec 9, 2017)

my throat has been hurting for the past day and a half and im starting to lose my voice

im miserable


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

also yeah that n64 hat is a ticket thing so you gotta buy at least one of the larger minigames and then wait for the ticket hats to go like a month til you get to these hats... the wah hat is deep secret quest **** iirc


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 9, 2017)

Gucci gang Gucci gang Gucci gang Gucci gang Gucci gang Gucci gang


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

It's snowing so much outside omg

My poor bike is getting buried in the snow :,(


----------



## moonford (Dec 9, 2017)

I just adopted Tex and I moved him in, in the worst place possible. On front of my train station, I'm so disappointed.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I just adopted Tex and I moved him in, in the worst place possible. On front of my train station, I'm so disappointed.



I had Fang do that, or rather in front of the billboard so I have to keep it pathed lol


----------



## moonford (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheila said:


> I had Fang do that, or rather in front of the billboard so I have to keep it pathed lol



I have my entire town covered in patterns so they don't move into annoying places but I forgot to put paths down after I was done with the camp reset trick. So it's my own careless fault, ah well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

I sprayed this medicine stuff in the back of my throat, hoping it would make it feel better, but not only did it not work, now I have a stuffy nose.

Thanks medicine you really help :,)


----------



## Zane (Dec 9, 2017)

adshfkshfdk i hate everyone so much. it's used and it's missing cover plates and yall still drove it up to 160$


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 9, 2017)

the temperature here dropped by 20 degrees today ;A;


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 10, 2017)

i'm so tired of this ****ery, i've had enough of it - every time i find more happiness it always gets crushed.
so yknow what? i really have ****ing had it. if i have to prove that i'm loyal which should BE MORE THAN ****ING OBVIOUS BY ****ING NOW, then i won't talk to them anymore and i'll just be miserable and all alone. **** you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and YOU are just unbelievable, my god. you have destroyed me time and time again and you still have to answer to me with a cold ****ing shoulder. i never know where i stand with you and it's becoming increasingly obvious that it's not a good position...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2017)

Hope he won't be too pissed on me now, but yeah we need to _talk_ for real...


----------



## namiieco (Dec 10, 2017)

the trains probably wont work and the traffic will be bad because of the snow


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 10, 2017)

i just wish i could like myself, or at least find myself tolerable ahahha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2017)

Mother Nature visited me yesterday and I've been suffering ever since. ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2017)

It's crazy how I tell myself "okay next week are my finals, I need to study hard and I'm gonna do great!" and then my body's like "oh you need to study? Well TOO BAD I'm gonna go ahead and give myself a really nasty head cold and be tired all the time".


I think that studying Calculus for hours and hours on end, whilst fighting a head cold and sleep, is truly the purest form of torture .-.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 10, 2017)

colouring this is hell
this is why i dont draw complex oc designs


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2017)

Why is this forum so lonely? ;-;

All my friends except Bcat are offline...
Lol I guess my friends have lives, so proud of them :,)


----------



## Ackee (Dec 10, 2017)

my sinuses are killing me ;;;;;


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm just in a down mood at the moment and I don't know why,  I hate it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why is this forum so lonely? ;-;
> 
> All my friends except Bcat are offline...
> Lol I guess my friends have lives, so proud of them :,)



Nah bro, just wrapping presents lol.  No life over here!


----------



## Soigne (Dec 10, 2017)

finals are not going well and i’m feeling very pessimistic towards everything. if my gpa drops i’m afraid my transfer school is gonna pull their acceptance and i’ll be stuck at this school that i hate


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2017)

not much aside from the usual but yeah i really wanna do know 100% about the weed things or if i was lucky???


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2017)

Sheila said:


> not much aside from the usual but yeah i really wanna do know 100% about the weed things or if i was lucky???



Pullings weeds in dream towns doesn't count toward your total.


----------



## hestu (Dec 10, 2017)

i'm feeling soooo tired and i know it's bc i'm getting sick and i just want to be done with these paintings for my final project so that i can play skyrim on my switch and relax


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 10, 2017)

Right now, the fact that I checked my pizza 15 minutes ago and the cheese wasn't even full melted...then checked it literally 5 minutes later and the entire thing is almost burnt!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm so tired and sickly I couldn't even remember what Mario says when he collects a star in SM64...

And yet I'm obligated to study for a Calculus final ;-;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)

Periods. Ugh, and I thought it was supposed to be the most wonderful time of the year! 

Also, I'm procrastinating on doing my essay for English, and the first draft is due soon. I only have the thesis statement completed. Send help.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm trying to avoid my sub from Subway I got today, as I'm saving it for tomorrow. I'm having a pumpkin roll to take my mind off of that sub.


----------



## hestu (Dec 10, 2017)

Spoiler



I just really miss my dad. I'm so glad that I get to spend Christmas with my girlfriend and my family and that I'm going to have a fun Christmas break in NYC, but honestly all I want is a hug from my dad and I'm never going to get one again. It just doesn't seem fair, you know? And the more I think about it, the more I wish I had taken the time to see him and spend time with him. Like I know it's not my fault that I'm in college and that my parents were split up, but I feel like I could have done more. Idk, I just miss him, and i wish i could have told him how much i love him before he died. I wish i was there to tell him not to text and drive, or maybe of i had called him about the plans we were making he would have been on the phone with me instead of looking at his texts. He was never a good driver, but what if? And I wish I could stop thinking about all this, I wish I didn't think about how he died right before my birthday. I wish his ex girlfriend didn't start selling his stuff to random people on the internet right after his funeral. I wish my uncle didn't call me a selfish ******* for shutting down his facebook because nether I nor my siblings could have coped with the pathetic "sorry you're dead but happy birthday in heaven" facebook posts. I wish his family cared, and that they were supportive of his children instead of getting angry because we haven't given them his stuff. I wish they knew that we haven't even been able to go through it ourselves because it's too painful. I wish I could have said goodbye.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Periods. Ugh, and I thought it was supposed to be the most wonderful time of the year!



Haha seems we both have problems RIP

We'll both be feeling better in a week though, it's all good. 
(I just wish I didn't get a head cold right before finals, smh)


----------



## mitfy (Dec 10, 2017)

1. still cant open spoilers on this site wtf

2. gf get mad at me out of nowhere for no clear reason and its starting to really  boil my beans


----------



## Adriel (Dec 11, 2017)

this time of year reminds me of someone who hurt me and i can't enjoy the holidays anymore, also finals are this week and thats extremely not fun


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

I know I probably shouldn't buy the amiibo cards, but I do really want the set (at least etoile and people scam her alone lol)


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Dec 11, 2017)

mitfy said:


> boil my beans



10/10 saying.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 11, 2017)

The iPhone 8 Plus.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

Lol, my hair being the most poofy thing ever whenever I wake up because I have to sleep with it in either a loose bun on head or a sideways braid so I don't tear my hair off while I sleep and now I got like a half-afro of poofiness on my head XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

I feel even worse this morning... I could barely get myself out of bed because I'm so tired and sickly...

But now I get to spend the next 5 hours studying for an exam which I'm feeling less than confident about. It's not fair that I have to take a Calculus exam when I'm so fatigued :,(

I'm about to just pass on my physics study session tonight. It's a half hour after my calc exam and I'd honestly rather go back to my dorm and go to bed.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I feel even worse this morning... I could barely get myself out of bed because I'm so tired and sickly...
> 
> But now I get to spend the next 5 hours studying for an exam which I'm feeling less than confident about. It's not fair that I have to take a Calculus exam when I'm so fatigued :,(
> 
> I'm about to just pass on my physics study session tonight. It's a half hour after my calc exam and I'd honestly rather go back to my dorm and go to bed.


duude, don't overwork yourself because of your parents...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Sheila said:


> duude, don't overwork yourself because of your parents...



Well it's not my parents overworking me this time... it's the college (or I guess my calc professor). I wish I could reschedule the exam but they only do that in extreme circumstances.

When the exam is done I'm just gonna go back to my dorm. I have an appt with the doctor in a few hours so hopefully they'll help me.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well it's not my parents overworking me this time... it's the college (or I guess my calc professor). I wish I could reschedule the exam but they only do that in extreme circumstances.
> 
> When the exam is done I'm just gonna go back to my dorm. I have an appt with the doctor in a few hours so hopefully they'll help me.



Well reading your posts it seems to me you should just ditch half of your schedule and exams and just do something else :i


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 11, 2017)

The fact that my body gets SUPER numb SUPER fast ;~; I barely laid on my hand for like 2 minutes (maybe even less) and it was numb/asleep ;o; It has begun!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Well reading your posts it seems to me you should just ditch half of your schedule and exams and just do something else :i



The only problem is, if I drop either of my majors I feel like I'll regret it. I'd prob be more disappointed in myself than my parents would be disappointed in me.

It'd probably be a lot easier for me if I wasn't an outcast ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The only problem is, if I drop either of my majors I feel like I'll regret it. I'd prob be more disappointed in myself than my parents would be disappointed in me.
> 
> It'd probably be a lot easier for me if I wasn't an outcast ;w;



No, I don't think you will regret that. I don't know if it's yourself or your parents (or both etc.) but it seems you for some reason wanna go way too high standards. Unless it's some popular uni/workplace you wanna get into I suggest you really calm down with studies. There are other things in life.

Don't you think I am one then? Lel, chill m8.


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 11, 2017)

Always being broke. Messed up my credit card. Making big payments a month for those now. So I am also broke. Makes Christmas stressful. I hate Christmas now. Maybe I will like it more when I have more money. Not that money is everything. I feel bad when people get me stuff though, and I give as much back.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Please let's just hurry up and get this exam over with...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

Trying to find good dream towns with weed (I know a few I'm just spamming for that and dream badge) but all you get are either perfect path towns or random **** lol


----------



## namiieco (Dec 11, 2017)

why should i bother anymore.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

So I just got out of my doctors visit. Apparently I have a really bad ear infection, and my head cold has caused my asthma to act up really bad. My doctor actually felt bad for me.

Reeeeeeeeally hoping my Calc professor lets me reschedule my exam ;-;


----------



## namiieco (Dec 11, 2017)

don't look at my drawings.
it's like you're reading my diary and it's really uncomfortable


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2017)

Should probably be putting some of this motivation to good use


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

The last couple nights I've woken up about 5 times in my sleep. I know it's because of this darn head cold... I wish it would stop. I'd like to sleep in peace knowing I need to tackle finals this week ;-;


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 11, 2017)

What’s bothering me is that “eating for two” is b.s! ;~; I can hardly eat for just myself... ;~; now my brownie is being devoured by my husband because I was full ;-;


----------



## Soigne (Dec 11, 2017)

heyo my life is going downhill at the ripe age of 19 and idk what to do but it’s ok!!! i lied it’s not ok!! i’m a real dumbass


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Oh no, I'm losing my voice... 

RIP voice box :,)

EDIT:

Noooooooooooo!

I just remembered I have my aural skills exam on Wednesday morning!! If I lose my voice then how the hell am I gonna sing for my professor????????

I'm screwed xDDD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2017)

I just want to go to sleep and dream of a young Steve Perry, dream of him sweetly singing to me, dream of him telling me that I'm the love of his life; however, I absolutely _cannot_ due to the fact that my schoolwork is getting in the freakin' way. I have to finish up the first draft of this seven-hundred-and-fifty word essay for English. It's due at midnight tonight.

End me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I just want to go to sleep and dream of a young Steve Perry, dream of him sweetly singing to me, dream of him telling me that I'm the love of his life; however, I absolutely _cannot_ due to the fact that my schoolwork is getting in the freakin' way. I have to finish up the first draft of this seven-hundred-and-fifty word essay for English. It's due at midnight tonight.
> 
> End me.



The saddest love story I've ever heard on TBT :,(

Don't worry friend, you'll be relieved when you put in all that hardwork and got it done!


Why am I calling everyone friend all of a sudden lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The saddest love story I've ever heard on TBT :,(
> 
> Don't worry friend, you'll be relieved when you put in all that hardwork and got it done!
> 
> ...



Lol! 

You're right...if I just put my mind to it, I can do it! Say, and if I work really hard at getting my essay done, I can have more time dreaming about Steve Perry! 

Alright. Do it for Steve. I'm going to work on my essay now, wish me luck. Lol!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> You're right...if I just put my mind to it, I can do it! Say, and if I work really hard at getting my essay done, I can have more time dreaming about Steve Perry!
> 
> Alright. Do it for Steve. I'm going to work on my essay now, wish me luck. Lol!



That's right lol

gl, try to stay focused k


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

How is it already December 12th omg



I've been really bothered today lol


----------



## aericell (Dec 12, 2017)

We have to create a play for my theater class and we assigned everyone specific jobs to do, I'm in charge of marketing but I've ended up writing most of the script and trying to get people to do their damn jobs yet no matter how much I text them to take a look at the group document nobody!! bothers!! opening it!!
I wanted to be a writer in the first place but people already called it yet only one of them is doing a decent amount of work!! The other hasn't done anything at all except for participate in in-class discussions!!
Why are people still like this in college!!
And I really want to get this script completed so we can rehearse (our presentation's on Thursday), I'd really do it all by myself but I don't know how I'm supposed to write a script for a group when I'm getting NO input from ANYBODY!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2017)

let's all be frens, m8. peace and love, maaaan.

also why is it snowing so hard, i like it but i need to get out :c

also **** you uchi villagers never giving pwp for some damn reason


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 12, 2017)

i just helped someone out.
for the past hour.. who really needed it. who really needed to be talked to. if i wasnt here oh my god
i'm so scared of what couldve happened to her. i'm so glad i was here. i am so happy... that i was able to help her calm down and not do it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

I feel like an idiot :,)


----------



## namiieco (Dec 12, 2017)

i have a project due on thursday and another on friday that i haven't even started


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

My depression is like at an all-time high right now

I feel like someone (not anyone in particular if you must know) ran me over with their car and threw me in the trash



i don't want to live anymore :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2017)

I hope I can find a way to get there on monday because the only bus stop there is only scheduled there early morning and afternoons so either i have to go there hella early or walk hella much if i go there in time.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 12, 2017)

;-; the fact that the Red Lobster meal yesterday gave me a bad stomach ache..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

I wish I had somewhere to be but all the places I want to go are pretty far from my dorm ;(


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

Man I've never been more scared of being on this forum than I am right now


----------



## namiieco (Dec 12, 2017)

im tired of constantly being paranoid


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2017)

My moms about to drive me insane


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Man I've never been more scared of being on this forum than I am right now



*Hugs* It'll be ok friend.


----------



## hestu (Dec 12, 2017)

Spoiler



i feel guilty about being sad because i miss my dad, i know he's been gone for over a year but i can't just "get over it" like it's nothing


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 12, 2017)

Apparently, the Barnes & Noble where I live (and the only one) is closing at the end of this year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

If any of you are wondering why (or if you even care to know why) I suddenly changed my aesthetic from "Walking in a Winter WAH-nderland" to Arcanine, I'll briefly explain.

It's just a representation of my insecurity. I'm awaiting a response from someone and it's actually making me really anxious. I don't want to associate my boi Waluigi with my sadness and anxiety... he's too good for that. Instead, I'm using puffy cute lil' Arcanine to soothe my stress.

Maybe yall will appreciate this simple yet cute aesthetic for the time being. Once I get the response tomorrow, I'll change it back.



Spoiler: if you're still curious



You're probably wondering, "why would you be weird about changing your aesthetic?"

I'm not sure. I think it might have something to do with my aspergers; you might know it causes people to behave oddly or out of touch. Maybe having this aesthetic is simply me putting my guard up. Having an aesthetic that wouldn't be considered normal (or what I think wouldn't be considered normal) by others is my way of saying that I trust the people around me. I'm just not feeling so trusting right now... hopefully that'll change soon


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 12, 2017)

i ate an ice cream puff and now my stomach hurts TT____TT


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2017)

This workplace actually need money to have a person do work practice/internship stuff, wtf bruh.
--

Also what's with everyone being overly sensitive all of a sudden, chill people. Wish I could find Bowie's quote right now but those who know it know it.

1). I don't like sm64 and I'm just bothered that people think it's flawless and revolutionizing(maybe with 3d gfx but that was bound to happen anyways).
2). I obviously don't sit and smoke weed everyday, the opinion thing is a freaking joke. On the other hand stop being so narrow-minded against weed.


----------



## Flare (Dec 13, 2017)

Bought a Tambourine for my Mom and it was a mess. Didn't even include a Frame which the seller said would be included  
Well least she still likes it but still such a shame.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2017)

Flare said:


> Bought a Tambourine for my Mom and it was a mess. Didn't even include a Frame which the seller said would be included
> Well least she still likes it but still such a shame.



Wow, sound like a big scam. Report them to the site and leave bad feedback, and if you can give them proof to get your money back do that.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 13, 2017)

The heat. It's summer, and a million degrees...... 

At TEN PM! :-/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2017)

Idk what to do anymore .-.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 13, 2017)

7.8/10 Too Much Paperwork


----------



## namiieco (Dec 13, 2017)

**** i forgot my spanish project is due tomorrow rip


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2017)

It's been 4 hours since _any_ of my friends have said anything on here...


I think I scared them away.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's been 4 hours since _any_ of my friends have said anything on here...
> 
> 
> I think I scared them away.



Eh, no. I just live in a different timezone?

Anyway, my tum hurts because I had too much food, damn grams.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Eh, no. I just live in a different timezone?



Well I figured you were busy but like... I have 38 friends on here and absolutely no one was online or posting at all in 4 hours. It just seemed kinda strange.


I'm tryin to study for my physics exam tomorrow, and I've already mentally checked out so I'm bout to just say screw it and go to bed


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2017)

Yeah, we some are invisible and I don't think the site or a lot of messenger things are that active so...

Sounds like a good idea honestly, you need time off.
--

also hurry up cardsssss


----------



## namiieco (Dec 13, 2017)

i just want someone to hug me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2017)

My brother found the hat from Super Mario Odyssey at Gamestop again!!

I told him to buy it for me for Christmas but he said it's $20 :,(
I need SMO hat omgggg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My brother found the hat from Super Mario Odyssey at Gamestop again!!
> 
> I told him to buy it for me for Christmas but he said it's $20 :,(
> I need SMO hat omgggg



What you really need is a Waluigi hat.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 13, 2017)

I WANT TO SLEEP BUT MY CAT KEEPS PURRING NEXT TO ME AND HE'S TAKING UP ALL THE SPACE ON THE PILLOW AND I'LL FEEL TOO BAD IF I PUSH HIM OFF HELP


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2017)

I found some really freaking adorable cool pics of my boiz Luigi and Waluigi on Pintrest and I'm super duper tempted to make one of them my avatar omgggggg

but I keep letting my fangirling get in the way :,) rip


----------



## Strawberryllama (Dec 13, 2017)

The swimming unit in gym class SUCKS. Bleh, swimming takes so much energy for me and they put so much chlorine in the pool. 
3.5 weeks to go! *sobs*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2017)

Someone ban that stupid "Havana" song, like.. bruh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2017)

So I have my physics _and_ calculus exams today... I'm sure I am prepared, but I strangely feel unprepared for both.

Also, I didn't get to sleep until 2AM and then I woke up at 5AM. Knowing me, that's probably definitely not enough energy to work off of.

Maybe I can manage to take a short nap in between my exams? I don't know... I just pray to god I don't mess up on my calc exam and end up failing the class :,(


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2017)

150cc retro stages on MKDS, the snes and to an extent gba stages are impossible


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2017)

Sheila said:


> 150cc retro stages on MKDS, the snes and to an extent gba stages are impossible



Gotta get that R.O.B. tho


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Gotta get that R.O.B. tho



yeah his cars are awesome xD but yeah those snes stages can do die


----------



## Haskell (Dec 14, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Someone ban that stupid "Havana" song, like.. bruh.



 I like that song. Don’t ban it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I like that song. Don’t ban it.



no her voice is so annoying and that young thug trash making it worse sorry ban it.

also tum stop have diarrhea


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2017)

Spoiler: rant



So I'm pretty sure I bombed on my calc exam... After about 8 problems and not knowing how to do half of the time, my mind started to go blank and I actually started forgetting basic stuff (like linearization formula and Riemann sums). Some of the answers I just said screw it and left them blank, and I would proceed to call myself an idiot.

So basically, I likely won't pass Calc I this semester. Which means they may not let me take physics II next semester. Which means I'll probably have to end up staying at this university longer because I'm behind everyone else. 
It could also mean that they will take away my scholarship because my GPA drops too low because I suck at calc and I don't deserve that money if I'm not good enough...

See, this is my thought process. I already have really bad anxiety, and falling behind in these classes is not helping at all. It's only gonna make me stress even more. As a matter of fact, while taking the exam I kept thinking "oh no I feel like i'm gonna pass out"
 and "if I bomb this I'm gonna have a heart attack". I really don't want to feel those things because of schoolwork... _ever._


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2017)

me: let's stay at home and relax today because i've done a lot this week and weekend will be busy

me 10 hours later: wtf i still feel tired af...


----------



## namiieco (Dec 14, 2017)

hey, how ya doing
 well im doing just fine
i lied
im dying inside


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 14, 2017)

Finals. Also, all the homework and latework that I have to turn in tomorrow.


----------



## hestu (Dec 14, 2017)

Spoiler



my uncle who has mental illness threatened to kill himself earlier and then didn't respond to anyone for hours. he's fine so im relieved about that but now im all stressed out. he was the only person from my dad's side of the family who wasn't awful and selfish and terrible to us when my dad died, and i can't handle another death. i just hope he gets the help he needs, i can't keep trying to talk him off the ledge. plus im getting sick and i have to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 14, 2017)

My professor didnt give out the final grade yet what the heck. I hope he isn't in trouble with the subject's department but damn do I wanna have closure for the past school sem.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Finals. Also, all the homework and latework that I have to turn in tomorrow.



If I can barely survive a Calculus exam and a Physics exam in one day, then I have 100% faith in you.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If I can barely survive a Calculus exam and a Physics exam in one day, then I have 100% faith in you.



Thank you <3


----------



## Flare (Dec 15, 2017)

God dammit I hate Anxiety and Depression at the same time. 

And why must my Brain insist on thinking about this idiot who treats me like crap whenever I fix my emotional problems up and then make up with them?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2017)

because brains(tm) suck sometimes 

also ugh gotta shower and then figure out some goddamn lunch even tho im not hungry at all rn


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2017)

also warmer than i thought rip now im gonna sweat 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and ajit pai can go die too thanks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2017)

I hope the bookstore doesn't tell me my textbook was returned late and charge me a few or something 

I mean I don't think it's late but who knows.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 15, 2017)

gah my internet is all screwed up and i have my laptop tethered rn to my phone but cant do that too much or will use up my data.  

this site aint easy to use on a mobile phone...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2017)

Flare said:


> God dammit I hate Anxiety and Depression at the same time.


So do I friend. It's one of the most awful feelings ever... being worried about something and simultaneously having no energy  to fix it.

And I've been seeing therapists for like 6 years and they still haven't helped me much :,)


----------



## hestu (Dec 15, 2017)

i'm having this really bad lower abdominal pain and it keeps me up at night but my new insurance doesn't kick in until jan 1st so there's nothing i can do about it. it's getting progressively worse so i'm kind of freaked out, plus by the time i actually have insurance again i'll be out of state and won't be able to see a doctor. i just hope it gets better since i'm travelling and stuff, i can't stand much more of this, especially not on a bus or a plane.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 15, 2017)

day 6 and it's still coming in like a waterfallllll smh stop

i'm tired of having these for like 10 days!


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't like my town... I would never reset or anything but... I just don't like it how it looks! Other people have lovely towns and mine is just bleh. How do people make their towns look so nice? Perhaps someone could visit and suggest ways to make it look better? Has anyone else had this problem before, and how did they fix it?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 15, 2017)

*The fact that my RL friends can't seem to make up their minds on when to hang out...

 Oh! Well now they finally did! Guess I'm going to have to wear adult clothes.​**​*​


----------



## Soigne (Dec 15, 2017)

bad dreams about good people


----------



## Loriii (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm coughing non stop again.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 15, 2017)

master.leor said:


> I'm coughing non stop again.



good skills if you can type while coughing!

i was in quite some pain earlier....i think it's gonna come back


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2017)

calm down bruh if this gonna work


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2017)

Spoiler



my sister keeps dumping all this heavy **** on me out of the blue and sometimes as soon as I wake up and it's completely wearing me out emotionally, like I literally don't know what to say right now so thankfully you sent this in a message and didn't say it in person


----------



## aericell (Dec 16, 2017)

I really don't know why it seems so hard for me to make friends and then I see other people do it so easily


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2017)

my eyeglasses being dirty 24*7.. can someone please invent nondirty eyeglasses.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2017)

Still trying to get over this head cold and I'm already feeling sick to my stomach :,) rip

Pls go away, I need to have a good winter break k thanks


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm sick yet again.  I love having a cold for Christmas. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm sick yet again.  I love having a cold for Christmas. :/



Gotta be something in the air right now. Bcat just got over being sick, I'm getting over being sick, and now you're sick.

Prayin for ya kid


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 16, 2017)

Cold hands.


----------



## mitfy (Dec 16, 2017)

gf keep gettin mad at me for no GD REASON


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 16, 2017)

why, why WHY do my armpits sweat for no reason.

i don't even care anymore if it's tmi or not.

last night i cleaned up, changed my shirt, put antiperspirant and went to sleep.

i even kept them clean today and still they're stinking! right now!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm done. this is so ridiculous, i'm gonna stop caring.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah um,, someone online is threatening my best friend and they have her personal info along with my girlfriend's and wow this is
Nope I'm not handling this well I've had two panic attacks already tonight


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2017)

nothing special to do on new year's for me and everyone bothering me about it... bruh leave me alone i don't wanna sit like 12 hours with you around a table being "nice"


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 17, 2017)

Sheila said:


> nothing special to do on new year's for me and everyone bothering me about it... bruh leave me alone i don't wanna sit like 12 hours with you around a table being "nice"



Lol this is literally me but with Christmas not New Years. Like yeah lets sot around a table for hours and pretend to be social when I really can't talk to anyone at all xd


----------



## Zane (Dec 17, 2017)

i can't believe my dumb ass is awake


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Dec 17, 2017)

Once again, not being able to sleep because of me being sick again.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm terrified I won't get an offer at the University I want to go to


----------



## Soigne (Dec 17, 2017)

being forced to go to church w my parents


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2017)

My interests are so narrow omg it's no wonder I haven't met anyone in college yet.
But idk I'm so used to dedicating all my time to schoolwork that I don't know how to make time for people I don't know, nor do I really know how to talk to them.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Lol this is literally me but with Christmas not New Years. Like yeah lets sot around a table for hours and pretend to be social when I really can't talk to anyone at all xd



yeah small talk for 12 hours with my dad's side of the family gonna be smashin' :^^^^)


----------



## namiieco (Dec 17, 2017)

oof my smile is so awkward and fake-looking


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 17, 2017)

people thinking that their not only good at something, but like the "best their ever was?" but in reality they're average, if not downright _bad_ at whatever they claim to be a pro at. and i just sit there like






yeah, and also anxiety. that's bothering me


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 17, 2017)

I really am just so attacked rn. I wanna let these thoughts in my head but I feel kinda gross also.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 17, 2017)

Sheila said:


> nothing special to do on new year's for me and everyone bothering me about it... bruh leave me alone i don't wanna sit like 12 hours with you around a table being "nice"



Bro I have this Christmas gathering in January with my extended family and it's exactly that.  I have to sit awkwardly in the living room while I get bombarded with questions like "How's your college search going?" And I have to be polite even though I really don't want to talk to anyone.  Not to mention that one of my cousins is a month older than me and her mom is always bragging how she's already got a place set up for her in a college in Colorado and she won't have any student loans because her family is rich AF and is paying for it all.  I have to pretend to be happy for her when in reality I want to yell at her to **** off.  It's like, just because your daughter is so wonderful and is going to be the pride and joy of this family doesn't mean I give one crap about it.  I'm trying to get my own life in order without hearing that my cousin has everything handed to her on a silver platter.  SMH.


----------



## moonford (Dec 17, 2017)

Rose McGowan.

Calling actresses such as Meryl Streep hypocrites when she herself is a hypocrite. She worked with a convicted child molester and child pornographer (the guy who directed Jeepers Creepers) but stated that she didn't want to know his history and that he was a "kind and gentle man".

And girl, if you wanted change you should have fought it earlier (it took other women to come out against Weinstein for her to do the same) and your ignorance towards that paedophile Victor Salva is enabling that ongoing problem which you have called many other actors hypocrites over. 

You aren't a hero, you are a victim. A hero is a person who fits for everyone, you did not and you didn't care enough to fit child abuse in Hollywood so why should you be considered a hero now? You are a victim who fought out, that's bravery not a heroic act, many other people did but they were probably part of the problem like you.

She is a liar and a monster as well, if she weren't a victim she wouldn't have fought out. Her ignorance towards child abuse in Hollywood shows that. She only shows concern for issues that concern herself.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And how can we possibly know that everyone in Hollywood knew about all of these atrocities? I doubt everyone did.

I have lost admiration for people like Jane Fonda who supposedly fought for a better world but ignored it because she wasn't a victim, disgusting. 

I really hope Meryl Streep wasn't the same, she is my favourite actress and I would be severely hurt and disappointed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This whole ordeal is confusing and infuriating.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Bro I have this Christmas gathering in January with my extended family and it's exactly that.  I have to sit awkwardly in the living room while I get bombarded with questions like "How's your college search going?" And I have to be polite even though I really don't want to talk to anyone.  Not to mention that one of my cousins is a month older than me and her mom is always bragging how she's already got a place set up for her in a college in Colorado and she won't have any student loans because her family is rich AF and is paying for it all.  I have to pretend to be happy for her when in reality I want to yell at her to **** off.  It's like, just because your daughter is so wonderful and is going to be the pride and joy of this family doesn't mean I give one crap about it.  I'm trying to get my own life in order without hearing that my cousin has everything handed to her on a silver platter.  SMH.



We must be related. That sounds exactly like my one side of the family. They're so loaded they paid for everything for their family. House, car, school...everything. Then they wonder why their kids don't understand the value of money, squander everything and need to be constantly bailed out, and are so dang lazy.

They also always send some Christmas card showing off the pricey place that they went to. It usually ends up in the trash. If you got to send me a card to make yourself feel better about how loaded you are, you do you. Oh man I usually hate those kinds of gatherings. Some can be fun if there's legitimately stuff to do, like a bonfire, some activities, or whatever. But most times they find it fun to talk to people they've never seen all year and ask questions and make conversation that we all know everyone could care less about. It just feels so phony.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2017)

The trees on Animal Crossing GCN.

So on New Leaf there are well-known, grounded rules when it comes to trees. There has to be a 1-block perimeter around them from other trees, rocks, PWPs, buildings, paths, etc in order to grow.

Well on this game, I'm all the time seeing trees growing right next to each other in a triangle formation, and I also see trees growing dangerously close to the fence by the railroad. Also, if a tree is growing too close to a house or a rock or the river or whatever, it does grow, but it becomes like a dwarf tree and just stops growing. It's really adorable and one of my favorite glitches on this game, but it's just weird, having s town full of lil dwarf trees.

Also, this isn't really related but the fruit icons in this game look kinda creepy. I have a peach in my pocket right now and it's icon is just... Idk it creeps me out.


----------



## tae (Dec 17, 2017)

im just tryna die before my birthday


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 17, 2017)

Worried about my dad... my stepmom wants a divorce and he’s not taking it so well... neither are my siblings...


----------



## moonford (Dec 17, 2017)

tae said:


> im just tryna die before my birthday



current mood, always omg.

Just kidding, I don't want to die anymore. Although I'm still very depressed, so I'm going to go around this forum and comment about that fact all day so people think I'm insincere and an attention seeker instead of getting real help, guidance and treatment. ha-ha! If you can't tell I'm kidding, I'm not pathetic.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2017)

my cards being slow af to get here come on


----------



## namiieco (Dec 17, 2017)

this short story is rubbish but there's not much i can do now


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm so used to having headphones on so everything I listen to without them sounds like crap :<


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2017)

my tum hurts from laughter after watching all these actual yahoo answers with various pregnant spellings hahah


----------



## namiieco (Dec 17, 2017)

why is it that i can't get past a certain wall with my friendships. is it because i'm too timid? i don't call them out when they're being stupid or annoying and i don't make fun of them because i wouldn't want that and i don't want to hurt their feelings. but it's okay when others do it? what is it that everyone else does that i dont?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 17, 2017)

12 year old girls being able to be more social, happy, beautiful, rich, and kinder than me....

and then 13 yr old me exists with none of those


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 17, 2017)

lol if they're 12 that money doesn't belong to them but their parents. So it's not necessarily their money. Just saying...

This medication that I am on is really messing me up and I was wondering why I was so depressed for no apparent reason until I decided to research the side effects.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 17, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> 12 year old girls being able to be more social, happy, beautiful, rich, and kinder than me....
> 
> and then 13 yr old me exists with none of those



Honey when I was 12 I played video games all day and hardly interacted with other people my age.  I had no social media and didn't care one bit about how I looked.  You need to just focus on being a kid.


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 17, 2017)

whoooo haven't been able to draw anything good today
or all week for that matter

jkgjldkf i should get started on that secret santa art soon :,^))


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Honey when I was 12 I played video games all day and hardly interacted with other people my age.  I had no social media and didn't care one bit about how I looked.  You need to just focus on being a kid.


lol yeah being an adult is overrated. Enjoy your childhood and don't rush it. If I had a time-machine, I'd go back to being a kid.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Honey when I was 12 I played video games all day and hardly interacted with other people my age.  I had no social media and didn't care one bit about how I looked.  You need to just focus on being a kid.



hard when all these gorgeous-looking girls surround me everywhere
but ok.....:'(

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheDuke55 said:


> lol yeah being an adult is overrated. Enjoy your childhood and don't rush it. If I had a time-machine, I'd go back to being a kid.



idk how the topic of being a kid came here (i wasn't talking about that) but being an adult is one of the things i'm most TERRIFIED of


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 17, 2017)

Because you're worrying about things like money and social status. I don't even worry about all that stuff as an adult all that much. As long as I can live somewhat comfortably, I am fine. I don't need to be super rich or anything.

You just need to enjoy being a kid and not worry about all those vain things that media is telling you that you need to worry about.


----------



## Zane (Dec 17, 2017)

just watched the wrath of khan, the search for spock, and the voyage home all in a row (stupid random channel playing them back to back) and now my shoulders and neck are all stiff  whoops ;'/


----------



## riummi (Dec 17, 2017)

I caught a cold! and my roommate packed her stuff so early when she isnt even leaving till monday (I hope) 
If it's tuesday I'm just gonna kms


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2017)

Whenever the radio station sends me a text alert saying a Journey song's about to air in a few minutes, the song is already playing! 

As soon as I got the message saying that _Don't Stop Believin'_ was about be on, I instantly ran to the radio, and I missed the beginning of it! Man, if only they'd text you just a bit earlier.


----------



## mitfy (Dec 17, 2017)

a bunch of emotions are trying to break down the Dissociation Wall i built around them


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2017)

I've only been home for like 2 days and now I reeeeeeally want to go back to my dorm. I wish they didn't kick us out over break


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 17, 2017)

im gonna ****ing die at school tomorrow this is g r e a t


----------



## riummi (Dec 18, 2017)

my sad and depressing thoughts need to go away ty


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2017)

Been sick 3 days, and had a kink in my neck so I've gotten crap sleep the past 2 days. =[ I would have called off of work but tonight was the X-Mas party here and I didn't want to ruin it for anyone by making someone who was supposed to be off having to work, so I'm toughing it out. Feel miserable and sore, but it's my Friday so I'm going to go home, chug some NyQuil and just sleep all weekend. Just kidding, I have a million last minute before X-mas things I need to do that I'm doing way too late like shipping out my packages, printing pictures, finishing up gifts, and sending out my X-Mas cards... =[ I just want to curl up and sleep forever.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 18, 2017)

Spoiler: ugh



honestly why the **** does Christmas day and the **** involved with it keep coming up?!

We have talked about it _so much_ what we're going to do. We're not visiting relatives because that's been off the table since like ever so serious stfu about that. But as far as everything else goes haven't we talked this over 10,000,000 times? We know what we're doing so stop bringing it up??

Okay yeah as far as trying to prevent stuff happening, there are other ways like everyone else pitching in and helping rather than picking at others?

Yeah I get it there's a lot going through your mind right now that probably isn't helping. But can you not get over yourself a little and see that you've got a good family in front of you that are here to help??

You guys can honestly be so _so_ pathetic, please get over yourselves because I am so done with your ****. I love you guys but why is it so hard to step out of your own shoes and see from someone elses perspective.


yeah basically just really annoyed right now ignore me lmao


----------



## John Wick (Dec 18, 2017)

Scott Gimple. 

He killed Caarrrol! :-/ 

That's Carl in Rick's accent. 
Not to be confused with Carol. 

... who I'm sure they'll also kill. 
They kill EVERYONE! 

Why Shiva? 
Why CAAAARRROOOL?

Mongrels!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2017)

yay paid extra for ems letter/package but they are still slow af.


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 18, 2017)

I play DND. Wednesday Monday and Saturday. Three different campaigns and DMs. This last Sunday morning my Saturday DM texted me telling me not to return. He had issues he never pulled me aside about.


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 18, 2017)

i just keep crying and hyperventilating off and on for the past 3 hours and haven't been able to get things done that i need to.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 18, 2017)

Puyo vs Tetris is such a bs matchup everyone should stop playing Tetris.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 18, 2017)

someone i know. met. camila cabello. i could've gone too. but. he didn't. tell. me. lol. i'm.  so SAD . and up . s et.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2017)

finally went into steam and cleared my friends list lol so many twerps


----------



## namiieco (Dec 18, 2017)

my life is good, why am i still not feeling better?


----------



## riummi (Dec 18, 2017)

Some really really loud construction so early in the morning! Some people still have finals so wth...


----------



## Soigne (Dec 18, 2017)

my friends don't like me very much & i don't know what i did


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2017)

man im so ****ing sad for jonghyun.
your idols can save you, but you cant save your idols.


----------



## Joy (Dec 18, 2017)

Jonghyun's death is really sad. I don't really know much about ShinEE(?) but it's still very sad. I wish he had someone to talk to.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 18, 2017)

It happens...my neighbor who I was pretty close to committed suicide recently.


----------



## aericell (Dec 18, 2017)

My heart aches. Rest in peace, Jjong.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 18, 2017)

im not a really big fan or anything of shinee but hearing the news in the morning (for me) really hit me, i almost didn't believe it...

rip jonghyun...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2017)

I shouldn't have acted the way I did at school. 

Also, finals.


----------



## hestu (Dec 18, 2017)

painnnnnnn


----------



## Soigne (Dec 18, 2017)

i don't know why i bother anymore


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2017)

Holy smokes, this review for Spanish is taking ages to finish. I still need to review for my Chemistry final tomorrow, too.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 19, 2017)

All I literally do all day long is sitting in front of a PC, both at work and at home. I just... really don?t like going outside. Considering this complete and long-lasting lack of exercise, I honestly don?t know how I?m not dead (or fat) yet.

People always tell me that I look sick, though.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 19, 2017)

The fact I was awake from 1am to 3:40 am bothers me.. and now I’m awake at 6:00 am...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

protip: don't woo hoo at 1 am if you are supposed to be up the next morning :^^^)

also dumb ems letter things, can't track it here but i really hope they won't go to my door with it just bc it's small, if customs want it then they should send fee/PU note


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2017)

This damn tooth...it's killing me!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 19, 2017)

people being dumb in a way it annoys me. when i show my drawings to others they're like "oh i've been drawing for so long but can't be like you!" and "i wish to draw like you but i have no time!" "I can't draw, i'm not born with the talent!" yes you have time. no you haven't been drawing PROPERLY in whatever timeframe you've been drawing for. and no, you don't start drawing amazing pictures right after you are born. it's a skill anyone can develop. 

another is languages. so i am quite interested to learn French, so i put my 3ds in French so i can learn more. then when people are curious they're like "is that Spanish? looks like spanish to me!" or "lol i don't know one word of french!" or "i should pay attention in french class!" "you're weird for doing that! just play in english"

come on!  why are all these people so lazy to just get off their games and try learning something new? and then whining at me or acting dumb? it's so annoying.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 19, 2017)

do you guys not trust us?
what is it that the other have and we don't. we all worked so hard to fit in and i thought with you guys was where i belonged but i'm starting to doubt that. am i being too naive getting so frustrated over something this small? if i ask you will you just say "oh i didn't know that you were upset, i will tell you" is it me or you that is acting narrow-minded?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> another is languages. so i am quite interested to learn French, so i put my 3ds in French so i can learn more. then when people are curious they're like "is that Spanish? looks like spanish to me!" or "lol i don't know one word of french!" or "i should pay attention in french class!" "you're weird for doing that! just play in english"



lmao bc my sig is totally spanish

also hnnng i really hope i get my cards tomorrow!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2017)

I've been laying here in my bed for about two and a half hours now...

I have no motivation to get up ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> another is languages. so i am quite interested to learn French, so i put my 3ds in French so i can learn more. then when people are curious they're like "is that Spanish? looks like spanish to me!" or "lol i don't know one word of french!" or "i should pay attention in french class!" "you're weird for doing that! Just play in english"


Sounds like you're paying too much attention to others. I would just ignore them. Idk if people thought I was stuck up in HS but it sure kept them from saying dumb stuff to me.

Also don't feel bad about playing on your 3DS in French because you're interested in learning it. My brother is a sophomore in college and he plays his Xbox One in German. Been doing that for about two years now, and now he's taking German in college and doing really well!


----------



## aericell (Dec 19, 2017)

The past 24+ hours have been so tough. Doesn't help that my math final is today and I could hardly pay attention when trying to study last night


----------



## Soigne (Dec 19, 2017)

literally have not left my house in a week


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow, mom, good job keeping up a positive spirit and refusing to take help and blame it all on me. Yeah so what it's my mone and if you don't want to take them for help, sure I'll go burn them if it makes you feel better

jfc she's the worst drama ***** ever


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 19, 2017)

tumblr is Extremely Cursed i just saw drama between a 13 year old self identified "map" aka pedophile who's into cgl and an anti pedophilia discourse blog and the notes were filled with some of the most stupid and gross things ive seen on tumblr in a long time and honestly???? this is why god left us


----------



## Soigne (Dec 19, 2017)

i have to wake up at 2am tomorrow to get ready & go to tour the university i'm transferring to and it's going to be raining when i leave and the entire time i'm there. i don't want to be on the interstate at 4am with it raining i'm gonna die hhhhh


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 19, 2017)

like im just????????????? so weirded out??? because these people exist somewhere in this world in real life and they are real people with actual physical bodies and they have a family and maybe even friends and they are real people ???? but they are fighting about if pedophilia is bad online ?? and sending each other death threats???? 

and why are children identifying as pedophiles ????? i dont understand anything about the world and i dont think i want to tbh everything is terrible

- - - Post Merge - - -

rip that was supposed 2 b a post merge oops


----------



## riummi (Dec 19, 2017)

Gotta clean up my dorm room! So much to clean and move ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

cc cleaner being slow af but ya gotta clean **** now and then


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2017)

I suck so bad at Mario Party 3 omg xDDD
It's really hard cause I'm trying to play this on a computer keyboard. No one said that emulating an N64 controller would be easy 

And I feel bad cause I keep making Waluigi lose and he is _no loser!_ TT_TT ^^"


----------



## namiieco (Dec 19, 2017)

geez im crying at jonghyun's suicide note that was posted on instagram...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I suck so bad at Mario Party 3 omg xDDD
> It's really hard cause I'm trying to play this on a computer keyboard. No one said that emulating an N64 controller would be easy
> 
> And I feel bad cause I keep making Waluigi lose and he is _no loser!_ TT_TT ^^"



yeah that's why i don't more advanced stuff than like gba stuff on emulators lol


----------



## namiieco (Dec 19, 2017)

it's really annoying when twitch streamers put their chat on subs-only ugh


----------



## Flare (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh god I feel like **** today. Damn I hope I don't ever have to go to school without sleeping again.


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 19, 2017)

Just got my second tat yesterday and I remember how much I hate having to moisturize it :c I am telling you, it gets annoying having my hair get stuck in it and..yuck.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2017)

So while my dad was at Walmart I went over to Gamestop, and as soon as I walked the first thing I saw was the hat that looks exactly like the hat from Super Mario Odyssey! I had to keep myself from screaming like a little girl and jumping up and down.

But ofc as soon as my dad walked in I got scared, I told him o really wanted it but he kinda blew it off so I felt bad that I wanted to buy it. Long story short, I didn't get it.

But now I'm regretting it. I've wanted that hat since I started to see it pop up everywhere back in October. I had a perfect opportunity to get it, and I just completely missed out...



God I hate going places with my dad.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So while my dad was at Walmart I went over to Gamestop, and as soon as I walked the first thing I saw was the hat that looks exactly like the hat from Super Mario Odyssey! I had to keep myself from screaming like a little girl and jumping up and down.
> 
> But ofc as soon as my dad walked in I got scared, I told him o really wanted it but he kinda blew it off so I felt bad that I wanted to buy it. Long story short, I didn't get it.
> 
> ...



Aww, I'm sorry man :/ I hope you can get that hat sometime soon, though <3


----------



## tae (Dec 19, 2017)

y the **** cant malthael suck the soul out of my face


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm paranoid about getting an infection near my tooth...I need to get that **** pulled out already!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2017)

I should probably stop procrastinating hnnng and try to finish my notecard so I can have more sleeping time


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2017)

I should prob be asleep but instead I'm up watching youtube videos concerning the technicalities of Super Mario 64 xDD


----------



## Soigne (Dec 20, 2017)

2am Lol Not Like I Have To Get Ready In An Hour To Drive For 7 Hours But It’s Fine Lol Thanks Brain


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 20, 2017)

Having to wait for a parcel, such unpredictable times.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm bored out of my mind. Don't know what to do!


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2017)

got out of bed with a headache & gonna go back to bed with a headache :||||||||


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 20, 2017)

not being able to make any progress on the work i need to do and instead sitting around crying about things constantly when there's only two days (basically one day now) of class left and i need to be on a plane tomorrow morning.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> Having to wait for a parcel, such unpredictable times.



Same, or rather the pick-up note thing since the statuses update so slow :^^^(

Also mom stop treating your brother like a ****ing kid that needs to get his will through every single time. No I don't want random things I never use and what's wrong with giving me money? I don't require 10 grand nor do I waste them much, honestly most go to expensive stuff like transport tickets and I need food to survive SORRY.

Also mom stop being a *****, but fine if you don't want to accept my money I'm not gonna help you.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 20, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Same, or rather the pick-up note thing since the statuses update so slow :^^^(
> 
> Also mom stop treating your brother like a ****ing kid that needs to get his will through every single time. No I don't want random things I never use and what's wrong with giving me money? I don't require 10 grand nor do I waste them much, honestly most go to expensive stuff like transport tickets and I need food to survive SORRY.
> 
> Also mom stop being a *****, but fine if you don't want to accept my money I'm not gonna help you.



The worst part about it is I've got to go out food shopping later to collect any final bits for Christmas. It's going to be heaving. I fear that once I get back, there will be a slip under my door.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> The worst part about it is I've got to go out food shopping later to collect any final bits for Christmas. It's going to be heaving. I fear that once I get back, there will be a slip under my door.



Oh no, that kind of parcel stuff.. sorry man D:

Since I have to pay whatever customs fee on my cards I just have to wait for the note but knowing mail that is gonna be another 3 hours or **** so yeah I could go out.. but yea


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 20, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Oh no, that kind of parcel stuff.. sorry man D:
> 
> Since I have to pay whatever customs fee on my cards I just have to wait for the note but knowing mail that is gonna be another 3 hours or **** so yeah I could go out.. but yea



Yea it's coming by courier and the item must be signed. The tracking system from UKMail is useless, there's no chance I'll be delaying my shopping for a sodding parcel. Definitely not going out shopping tomorrow either; they can think twice.

Update - I did receive a text message from them, they should be delivering it between the hours of 17.02 - 19.02. Thank goodness!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> Yea it's coming by courier and the item must be signed. The tracking system from UKMail is useless, there's no chance I'll be delaying my shopping for a sodding parcel. Definitely not going out shopping tomorrow either; they can think twice.
> 
> Update - I did receive a text message from them, they should be delivering it between the hours of 17.02 - 19.02. Thank goodness!



Yeah that's why I try to avoid couriers or door-deliveries in general because our mail here is totally worthless and I don't wanna be home all day if/since they can't text or message you properly.

That's good, though that frame was pretty open lol.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 20, 2017)

my sister got sick and now pretty much the whole family caught it from her.

i'm taking good care of myself though, i'm only like 30% sick


----------



## namiieco (Dec 20, 2017)

why is this death affecting me so much? i was never even a fan
maybe it's because i cant relate to his feelings so much


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 20, 2017)

most of the snow has melted
so has my soul


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 20, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> most of the snow has melted
> so has my soul



pretty much all of it is gone for me. 

i hope ur not my next door neighbour...

also since i've taken that medicine i've probably almost threw up 6 times


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

my tum hurts like i ate something bad i seriously hope i didn't


----------



## Squidward (Dec 20, 2017)

My friends want to play an MMO together but we can never play at the same time


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2017)

I've had SMO for almost two months now, and I still don't have a Switch...


This is really starting to eat at me ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've had SMO for almost two months now, and I still don't have a Switch...
> 
> 
> This is really starting to eat at me ;-;



switch will get you pargant.

also christmas and new years holidays kms


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 20, 2017)

why is my leg swollen Ouch Owie Oof


----------



## tae (Dec 20, 2017)

man i dont wanna exist rn


----------



## mogyay (Dec 20, 2017)

i always think of the same dumb person when i feel lonely


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2017)

Take this pain away dear goodness


----------



## Flare (Dec 20, 2017)

Flare said:


> Oh god I feel like **** today. Damn I hope I don't ever have to go to school without sleeping again.



And of course it happens again today.


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 20, 2017)

I feel so lonely


----------



## aericell (Dec 21, 2017)

I really hate the cold.. I always get really bad stomach aches especially before/when I go to bed


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2017)

I want pizza so bad


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 21, 2017)

One of our cats, Pysen, decided to ruin the Christmas tree just hours after I assembled and dressed the whole thing. Decorations are all messed up and the star on the top of the tree doesn't light up anymore, hopefully it's just the light bulb. *sigh*


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 21, 2017)

uuuuuh my mental health


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> I want pizza so bad



same jsdfhfdg

also i really hope i didn't forget to path anything now cause i'm almost done with who i want in my new leaf now


----------



## Arjh (Dec 21, 2017)

Having to put my dog down and no one g.a.f


----------



## Soigne (Dec 21, 2017)

christmas is soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2017)

I hate how when I was at my dorm, I could easily wake up at 7AM and stay up, but for some reason at my house the earliest I can wake up is 11AM no matter what time I go to bed.


----------



## moonford (Dec 21, 2017)

This day is so bad, I don't even know why I feel so down today. Nothing has really happened, these are the times were I just want to sit on in the cold in the dark for an hour by myself in my own lonely dark empty solitary.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I feel so snappy, like I want to scream at somebody but I wont. Maybe that wouldn't be a bad thing, getting a ****ing punching bag for Christmas wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 21, 2017)

why do i waste my time playing sm4sh even if its once in a blue moon i dont have my friend abtin to practise with and its annoying to have no friends now


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2017)

i want sm4sh for 3ds bc you can change the language the portuguese apparently.. dunno if it's active tho


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 21, 2017)

My husband brought me to one of his job “meetings” and they brought in food &#55358;&#56612;&#55358;&#56612; I’m the only pregnant one here too and everyone is either single or married but their wives and kids stayed home... It’s torture for me ;o; It smells soooooo good!! Like dammit give me some food already


----------



## Strawberryllama (Dec 21, 2017)

I just woke up feeling really sad this morning because I remembered my best friend is moving away soon and I'm still sad. I'm worried about both of us because she's gonna have to leave her friends and her girlfriend and I'm not going to have any good friends left.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 21, 2017)

MY NOSE!!!!

I hate you so much sis! making me sick on christmas break ughhhdkmdjdmdmmcdjfnfjrikrkddoso


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2017)

It's icy everywhere so I can't go outside. Well I can but I don't want to lol I was already skating just going to the mailbox ;/


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 21, 2017)

stitches are,,  weird
and i want them out !!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm pretty much finished with my drawing but I want to color it really well and I suck at shading and coloring in such a way that it looks kinda cute or whatever


----------



## Pop-tart (Dec 22, 2017)

There's a wasp nest in my freaking bedroom


----------



## riummi (Dec 22, 2017)

feeling left out and betrayed when I see how they're all hanging out like everyday but not a single invite to me even though we've hung out this past summer all the time  p.s I was the one to get you guys into riverdale smh now ya'll watchin the new season together so I guess I'll watch it all by myself
eh can't say I blame them, guess we aren't that good friends as I thought and I'm bad at keeping up/in touch
I have no money anways, no need to buy gifts, no need to get dressed up to go out = not bad


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

It's almost 3am and I'm bout to give up on going to sleep


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 22, 2017)

2 hours into my workday, they're playing Christmas songs on the radio... already getting annoyed by them... -_- only 8 more hours to go...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

advent calendar here being wonky because 22 is locked and 21 said i got a prize but it never registered


----------



## namiieco (Dec 22, 2017)

base colouring is the worst


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

eh nvm it was fixed just me being early haha.

also too much crap to do today kms xmas hols


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Kinda broke in a different state away from home. Very scary.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)

wish i could sleep but i can't BREATHE with this nose


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 22, 2017)

My arm is super swollen where I got the flu vaccine.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Had a prior disagreement with boyfriend, so I can't decide if I should give in the cold shoulder and join him in the small twin bed that we have to share lol, my stubbornness can get bad sometimes, but I'm so tired


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 22, 2017)

My son couldn’t sleep at all last night due to his ear hurting  He’s sick too so that made it worse.. he’d pass out and then wake up a few minutes later balling his eyes out ;~; Which kept me and my husband up all night.. To top it off, my husband had to go to work at 2 in the morning.. Plus we have a 6 hour drive coming up too.. Luckily we got my son medicine and everything so he’s fine now.. but man.. it was horrible..  hate seeing my kid sick.. he acts so miserable.

Oh and my cat asks for food in the most annoying way. She bangs on the bowls (which are like some kind of metal) which makes lots of noise e.e So another reason I can’t sleep. I just fed her too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

uhhhhhh



i just opened up my desk drawer and there was a mouse in there .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And ofc I lost it... ._."


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

Lady Timpani said:


> My arm is super swollen where I got the flu vaccine.



love your avatar, utena ftw <3
--

also seems like they either shut off the nintendo zone again or forgot to even turn it on.. umm hello dumb store people


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 22, 2017)

.-. I’m bothered by the fact that some 25+ year olds still act like 14 year olds. This is why I don’t make friends XD Too much drama for my llama!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)

i still can't breathe.

send. help. please.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> i still can't breathe.
> 
> send. help. please.



Idk if this helps much but using Vicks vaporub helps a ton when you're congested. I think taking headcold/flu medicine would help too.


Anyways I really wanna set my new drawing as my avatar on here but I gotta wait til the day after Christmas xD rip


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

no sp hits in the mall bc they forgot to turn the nintendo zone on or it's broke 

also now i really wanna watch this movie hahahaha


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idk if this helps much but using Vicks vaporub helps a ton when you're congested. I think taking headcold/flu medicine would help too.
> 
> 
> Anyways I really wanna set my new drawing as my avatar on here but I gotta wait til the day after Christmas xD rip


helps with nose congestion too?
but i don't have that anyway so gotta take benylin...i'm already used to the horrible taste


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 22, 2017)

Sheila said:


> love your avatar, utena ftw <3



Hahaha thank you!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 22, 2017)

when you finish taking a bath (unfortunately taking a shower isnt an option since the ceiling is too low and we have a window so people would be able to see me) and then when you walk downstairs you immediately step in dog piss


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

I've been up and doing stuff all day today... getting our house re-situated for personal reasons, plus I'm leaving to go to my grandma's house tomorrow.

And I'm running on like two hours of sleep. _And it's only 4pm._

I hate restless nights .-.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)

cammy said:


> when you finish taking a bath (unfortunately taking a shower isnt an option since the ceiling is too low and we have a window so people would be able to see me) and then when you walk downstairs you immediately step in dog piss



#catsFTW


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 22, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> #catsFTW



my cats rarely, although it happens, piss on coats and inside bags in our house. tut tut tut


----------



## Nooblord (Dec 22, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> #catsFTW



My brother’s cat poops and pees in the tub way too often. Can’t stand that thing.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)

Nooblord said:


> My brother?s cat poops and pees in the tub way too often. Can?t stand that thing.





cammy said:


> my cats rarely, although it happens, piss on coats and inside bags in our house. tut tut tut



you had to say that

- - - Post Merge - - -

whyyyyy


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm waking up so late with a potential migraine,
And future bro in law is on phone and can't escape
Don't want to be rude ;-;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)

AUGH I CAN FINALLY BREATHE WITH MY NOSE

but it's gonna clog up again later anyway

and my lips are so puffy....

I HATE THIS


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm so hungry and light headed but scared to leave the room for various reasons...


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 22, 2017)

ZZZZZZshutu p


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 22, 2017)

Nooblord said:


> My brother’s cat poops and pees in the tub way too often. Can’t stand that thing.



Well that's definitely something I needed to know.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well that's definitely something I needed to know.



LOL wasn't that explicit xD


----------



## twins (Dec 22, 2017)

My sweet dog passed away two days ago.

She slept in my bed every night for 11 years. I'm really struggling right now.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)

twins said:


> My sweet dog passed away two days ago.
> 
> She slept in my bed every night for 11 years. I'm really struggling right now.



sorry for your loss  all pets pass away after some time, though....

also i'm mouth breathing again. still send help


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 22, 2017)

you keep lying to me to keep me hooked and i'm so sick and tired of it. i don't feel the same. i'll never be the same.

i wasn't worth it apparently, never was.


----------



## Zane (Dec 22, 2017)

i hurt my lip earlier in a stupid way and it's bugging me like crazy, at least it doesn't taste like blood anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2017)

I think my very back tooth is kinda messed up, wonder why they never pulled it since my mouth are tiny and I can hardly brush it egh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 23, 2017)

stupid drama... damn flaky people blaming others for their problems, girl needs to just drop it and move on... being a huge jerk, making threats. I hope by tomorrow it blows over so I can get some decent sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2017)

dumb holidays can people just like leave me alone.. i don't like being around random people who just wanna have boring gathering and i can't do what i want.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

So.
COLD!


----------



## namiieco (Dec 23, 2017)

damn it i had no idea i had to go to a family gathering today
in. three. hours.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2017)

I hate being stingy with my money but I'm so afraid of being broke. I grew up and lived my whole life broke, and I don't wanna have to keep dealing with that :/

Plus I only get paid once a semester during the school year so that doesn't help at all.


----------



## hestu (Dec 23, 2017)

I have a stomach ache and I'm all crampy


----------



## namiieco (Dec 23, 2017)

"oh no you cut your hair, it was so nice long"
how am i suppose to respond to that?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

Ouch, my back hurts.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

Don't think I can go on the dates that I've been wanting to go on for our 6-year anniversary due to budget. However, I'm glad I'm at least here with you now. That's all that matters.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 23, 2017)

i don't enjoy anything i used to & my entire major so far has been about what i liked but now i hate it and i can't switch to a different major because i'm a little over halfway done with it and i refuse to start over.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

My family's constant bickering. Not a day can pass by without any yelling and negative attitudes. 

Also, I still need to turn in my final draft. It was due at midnight yesterday, but I forgot all about it.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2017)

In pain, bored, and broke.
But at least I'm with you.

This is the only time you'll see me this negative lol


----------



## XeroRain (Dec 24, 2017)

Why is it always this time around the year, I start feeling more negative and noticing how lonely I really am...


----------



## namiieco (Dec 25, 2017)

i feel so lethargic


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 25, 2017)

My stomach. It's... so... full! *ugh*


----------



## Keldi (Dec 25, 2017)

I was just out in the cold to go deliver my best friend's Christmas present and I'm freezing my ass off. 
Can't feel my hands, my legs or the back of my neck.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 25, 2017)

jfc dad shut up
"this anime art style is going to die, ugh it's horrible. it's so boring i hate all the flat colours, it all looks the same"
it hurts how you **** on my favourite games art style so nonchalantly
keep it to yourself.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 25, 2017)

Why dont you just HHHH I'M SO OVER IT i try SO hard to regain this feeling i had with you but it's just gone. i can't feel anything anymore. you ruined me. YOU did this to me.

...on another note i really wanna open gifts but my fams been sleeping the whole day away lol


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 25, 2017)

I still feel sick today from eating way too much yesterday. *Worth it.*


----------



## KPOP (Dec 25, 2017)

(not talking about anyone here, this is me talking in general about how i experience life basically)


*What is bothering me? People being lying hypocritical btches who only care about themselves and then in the end act like they are being truthful to you but you just know they are not*






Now look, i like to keep it real mkay, we all are hypocritical  sometimes, nobody is freaking perfect
and i know once in a while i can be somewhat hypocritical myself (though i try not to be as much as i possibly can because i freaking find it disgusting when people are being hypocritical) BUT i know for a fact, the times where i have been hypocritical - no major things though - and got called out for it, i was mature and honest enough to admit it and own up to it... and when needed, i always apologise to those i have been hypocritical towards... unlike many others i know.

That being said, i have come across so many people who are exactly like this and i find it horrifying.... to realise that 9 out of 10 people you meet, wherever you go, you never really know if they are trustworthy and truly genuinely care about you despite what they pretend to say to you.

*''Oh you can trust me, i really care about you too, of course i would never share our private conversations with others''*
*sure thing*




_finding out that things have been shared that were meant to be private, find out your words get twisted so much into something that it is totally not and also find out that when it comes down to it, in the end, they do actually not give a tiny rats ass about you - despite all the wonderful words you got from them in the past.
_

*So what do you do? *You try to confront them with the truth, you tell them the way it is and state reality...
_and guess what happens next_ - they try to get out of it, try to beat around the bush and avoid admitting the obvious truth by saying all kinds of BS.... oh please, they know very well they talking BS - they may be lying hypocritical btches but they not dumb





What bothers me the most from all the above is that i always get called out on my ''words and honest opinions'' _(which truthfully i find ridiculous because why wouldn't i be allowed to speak my mind to ''friends'' in private? as long as i am not talking about other people in a lying evil way, as long as i am not making stuff up, i don't see how i am doing anything wrong since we all like to say what is on our minds sometimes ... oh but wait, i get it, stating your opinion is not allowed anymore right? because even doing that people automatically get offended, no matter what you say and how you say it)_

yet all these pretty little liars think they are flawless themselves or something.... do they ever fully admit to their mistakes and wrong doings? 
_*of course not*_





_*conclusion:* people need to gtfo and only come at me when they are willing to be 100% truthful back to me
don't expect perfection from others if you are not so perfect yourself and cannot even admit to your own mess, seriously,
grow a pair and show some respect to those who are willing to be vulnerable and honest to you_


----------



## namiieco (Dec 25, 2017)

go away i can't finish commissions people are waiting for if you keep looking at my goddamn screen


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

This is my favorite holiday of the year. I love the holidays. I don't expect everything to go as planned all the time, but I try to make this the exception. Granted, I'm not at home this year. I guess I'm so stuck to traditions that doing anything else with a different vibe makes my head hurt. I want to get out of this habit.

Honestly, in the end though, this could be far worse. I could be away from you for the holidays.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 26, 2017)

The fact that the tamales will soon run out ;o; My mother didn’t make too many.. And I’ve been eating them like crazy XD Plus my little bean LOVES tamales so it’s a win-win XD Craving satisfied


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 26, 2017)

this awful cold/flu


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 26, 2017)

--


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2017)

I dislocated my knee :/
I think I popped it back into place but holy sheeeeeeeet it hurts so bad.

I'm at the emergency room (in a hospital about 150mi from home) with my mom, brother, and grandma. I'm so grateful that they are willing to be here with me at almost 1am.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So apparently o actually fractured my femur.

Now I get to spend the next 6-8 weeks in a brace and on crutches. Yay.


----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 27, 2017)

i cant keep up with art and art projects because i'm so sad. i just lay in bed listen to music and stare at the wall all day lately. its been so hard to get back into it. school starting back up again soon wont help at all


----------



## nanpan (Dec 27, 2017)

my brother gave me lice last week and this week he gave me a nasty cold, I HATE sharing a room.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 27, 2017)

18/12/17


----------



## unravel (Dec 27, 2017)

12/25/17 - That day I got triggered so hard


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2017)

Ugh why is the after-Christmas depression so bad this year?  I feel so down. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2017)

The pain in my left knee is becoming unbearable... I literally feel like cutting off my leg would be okay at this point.

Omg plsssssssss get back with my Vicodin I can't handle this pain anymore!!!!!!


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 27, 2017)

having to work a double shift tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2017)

totally wish i could have done the snowman and tree things but got a bit busy and nothing at home to build with 
also new year's totally don't wanna be with my dad and his relatives ughhhh


----------



## moonford (Dec 27, 2017)

I wish people would stop using depression as a means to get attention, if you really want help then get it or at least try to. You make people with depression look insincere, which should never be the intent of someone who suffers from this awful illness. 

This has more to do with your personalities than your mental health honestly, you probably (definitely) are insincere people and that insincerity mixed with your health issues makes for a problematic person who needs to be helped and ignored. Helped with coping and ignored for being a liar, your ****ty personality makes it hard for people to help you and at times I seriously question if you are worth it or if you REALLY are depressed. Bich, I'm depressed and I know how to hid it, most-if not all depressed people hid their depression and create a fa?ade because they don't want to confront their problems (this is the case with most of us when we start having problems, not when we are in the process of getting help which we are mostly private about when it comes to details about but we are open about it once we feel like we are at a stage which we are comfortable and open enough to discuss and help others from our own experience), we don't go in public declaring it or online unless we are discussing are issues with OTHER depressed people who relate. Depression is sometimes at the surface and deeply within us, it never goes away and it rears it's head at the worst times. 

Comments like: "I want 2 die lol", "Haven't killed myself yet lmao" "can someone kill me?" are pretty popular online and these are the types of people I'm addressing. If you really wanted to die you would do it instead of making these comments nearly everyday, making these comments adds to your depression and you really don't mean it so why would you say it? It's insincerity and it's why you are ignored and by extension people with severe depression. You are being insincere and you are subconsciously/intentionally saying this for attention because that's the type of person you are, an attention seeker and a liar. It's why you aren't getting help and it's why you don't want help, because you love it and that is just sick. 

Depression is seriously ignored in society, and I believe it has a lot to do with people who either lie/ want attention from it or do not understand the difference between being depressed and having depression.


This post isn't particularly thought through but it's just on my mind and from my heart because I hate these people with all my heart. 


EDIT: Don't mean for this post to come across as me being a spokesperson for people with depression, i know how a large portion of us act and what we do/say/think because i have experienced it most of my life and continue to do so to this very day. Nobody is the same but many of us are similar and this evidently true when i talk to people about the issue.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

my mom is sick


----------



## moonford (Dec 27, 2017)

.gniebllew nwo ruoy rof stsoc lla ta diova ,ytsenoh lla ni murof siht no ecalp tsrow eht si rellac eht


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 27, 2017)

The fact I’m in _*that*_ part of my pregnancy where I get HORRIBLE leg cramps when I sleep.. hated leg cramps since my first born ;~; ughh...


----------



## Soigne (Dec 27, 2017)

I really need to stop being so impulsive.


----------



## nanpan (Dec 27, 2017)

I didn't get notified I was quoted :") could have spent my day not waiting as long as I did!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 28, 2017)

never ****in mind lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm so miserable right now... the pain medicine isn't really helping, idk if it's because it takes forever to kick in or what but I'm starting to lose my tolerance for this.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2017)

Sigh.  I've really gotta lose some weight after New Year's.  God help me...


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 28, 2017)

please
turn down
your music

it's early and you're gonna wake up the neighbors D:


----------



## RosieCheeks (Dec 28, 2017)

My incredibly bad illness I can't even get out of bed.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 28, 2017)

hnnng he looked at my drawing
i can feel him judging me


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2017)

...you are allowed to give away rlc stuff now? wtf


----------



## namiieco (Dec 28, 2017)

jonghyun... <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2017)

So I went to see the orthopedic surgeon today... and he told me that when my kneecap was dislocated, it took off the piece of cartilidge/bone that keeps my knee on "track".

So I have to have surgery on it to put that missing piece back in there.


Woe is me .-.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 28, 2017)

I didn?t want to remove you from my contacts, but I can?t stand to see your name on my screen all the time. I thought I could ignore it, but I can?t. Live long and prosper... but please do so somewhere else.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 28, 2017)

studies suggest i do in fact suck


----------



## hestu (Dec 28, 2017)

my feet hurt and my flight took almost twice as long as it should have!!!


----------



## namiieco (Dec 28, 2017)

i wish i could've been there to tell you how much i loved you. how much everyone loved you.
i didn't even know you before i heard the news and i still can't stop thinking about you.
i wish i could've been there to make your day even the little bit brighter.
i'm sorry. we're all sorry. you did well.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I went to see the orthopedic surgeon today... and he told me that when my kneecap was dislocated, it took off the piece of cartilidge/bone that keeps my knee on "track".
> 
> So I have to have surgery on it to put that missing piece back in there.
> 
> ...



Rooting for you! o:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it hard to believe that I don't like to hear someone raging at the game?
And someone raging as soon as they come home?
My head hurts, and I'm sensitive to emotions


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2017)

It makes me sad that you literally give me a headache just by entering the house. I really want to connect with you, but knowing you'll cause chaos and hypocrite against your wishes just upsets the atmosphere. It's like I'm stepping on eggshells.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 29, 2017)

namiieco said:


> jonghyun... <3


Ah I understand your pain. If you need someone to talk to, I'm here.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2017)

i always seem like an angry person to people. like idk i'm really not.. i used to be, and i used to exaggerate a lot to be funny and hope people would like me but i was never angry 24/7 and i'm not like that. especially not now lol that was 5 yrs ago and i just feel like i'm kinda still held to that reputation, and me raising my voice just slightly equates to extreme anger and i'm just real tired of it. i'll never be loose of this reputation and i kind of hate that i made it for myself but everyone even people who don't know me just assume i'm angry and i don't know why.
maybe i should just talk really quiet from now on and not get excitable. like i don't know anymore really how to make people super happy and it makes me sad


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

selling all card crap on steam bc their dumb app


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 29, 2017)

i miss my old psychologist lol i thought i was Over it but apparently not which is uhhh lame ..........


----------



## ^cookies&cream^ (Dec 29, 2017)

My paperchase order hasn’t been delivered. I have to send back an expensive order of clothes. I’m missing a holiday in France because I have too many projects to complete.
Ugh.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 29, 2017)

getting plans on short notice


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

bayonetta being mean like come on how do you even rush to that wall and make it a bridge before your power disappears wtf


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2017)

guys really ain't ****, i love when i think something could be going somewhere and then .. out of the blue........ "**** me" like hello?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 29, 2017)

The fact that my sister won?t shush her dang mouth about the dog *eyeroll* like YES I GET IT. You LOOOVVVVEEEE this dog a lot. Like leave me alone about it! I don?t care about how ?blessed? your Snapchat is because of the dang dog! >.> How about you focus on the human family members since you complain about how much you ?miss? the human family members. Like ugh. Then to top it off she yells at me for scolding the dang dog but it?s 100% OK to scold MY dog. (I?m talking about two different dogs). Like >.> Hypocrite much? (Plus not to mention she doesn?t give a dang about my dog. It?s all about my moms dog. *eyeroll* I don?t care, but it just frustrates me.)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 29, 2017)

EDGDY


----------



## Zane (Dec 29, 2017)

oh my god I don't feel good wwwhhyy did I sleep that long


----------



## Bcat (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm feeling super anxious and feeling like I'm relapsing in my anxiety


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 29, 2017)

These frequent critical comments about myself, my friends, other family members, you name it .-.
it's just lowkey giving me headaches all the time and literally making my head spin


----------



## Zane (Dec 30, 2017)

wow when literally no effort is put towards dealing with the roads and sidewalks in the winter you really feel it. at first i thought the roads had been plowed but they are just relatively flat from people driving on them. y'all taking the year off or what???? i wish i had one of those little cars with a plow on it i'd just do it myself



Zane said:


> oh my god I don't feel good wwwhhyy did I sleep that long



i lived


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2017)

I have so much to do, but it's SO COLD in this house it's hard to do it all!
We have a cranky woman controlling the AC and we're afraid to touch it.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 30, 2017)

That a friend broke in a promise but he to dumb to see it when he think he did it to achieve the promise 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm lazy to go back to my original profile pic


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2017)

Okay tried with a new uchi villager, if she doesn't give me picnic blanket I'll just ditch all the uchi to even try and get the blanket :|


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 30, 2017)

my knees are really sore and I don't know why


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2017)

Luckily my leg isn't in serious pain anymore... the orthopedic surgeon gave me numbing stuff (I'll add, through a giant needle that prob coulda killed me omg) so that and the Vicodin have helped a lot with the pain.

But now my leg is more of a nuisance than anything. It's hard to move around when you have a leg that doesn't work. I'll be eternally grateful when it's back to normal, no matter how my h surgery and physical therapy it takes.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 30, 2017)

-sigh- today was gonna be great
But no thanks to that one friend who knows how to drive
Can't make it


----------



## namiieco (Dec 30, 2017)

death


----------



## hestu (Dec 30, 2017)

my feet hurt soooooo much like i love nyc and got some cool stuff at the nintendo store but im so tired lol


----------



## Marte (Dec 30, 2017)

Really missing my internet bestfriend... <'3


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2017)

this snake wants to hang out with my next week but im still mad at him for screwing me over lol


----------



## hestu (Dec 30, 2017)

i have a blister on the bottom of my foot from doing so much walking today


----------



## Bcat (Dec 30, 2017)

I've had a near constant stress headache for 3 days and it sucks :/


----------



## namiieco (Dec 31, 2017)

hnnnng why is my dad so opinionated 
most of the **** he spouts is way overexaggerated


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2017)

You dont really realize how much you use your leg to take a bath until you can't bend it or put any weight on it at all ^^"


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 31, 2017)

now _im_ sick!


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 31, 2017)

ANOTHER new year...? If it’s anything like 2017, I’m not looking forward to it at all...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm really hungry; I haven't eaten anything for about 6-7 hours and I have to rely on others to give me food since... you know, my kneecap is broken.

Oh well, I'll just not eat tonight and *possibly* get something for breakfast about 14 hours from now.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 31, 2017)

This New Year's... may not be that great.
But I'm trying to be as positive as possible.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 31, 2017)

hurry up 2018 please

also go away cramps i'm not starting off january 1st with THAT


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jan 1, 2018)

My cousin is going downstate to a mental hospital.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 1, 2018)

in a lot of pain right now


----------



## riummi (Jan 1, 2018)

hopefully next year I'll get to go out to sf and watch fireworks...again another uneventful new years :')))


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

Wooow so you can give away rl stuff as long as tbt is not involved..... wtf.

also wow last time i celebrate new year there


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm scared of what my near future holds :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

Decides to reset > gets Hippeux. I swear this is the third time he moves in. Oh well as soon I as I get card and amiibo **** you are out bro.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 1, 2018)

it's the first day of 2018 and yall are already arguing lamo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2018)

School tomorrow.  *Loud screaming is heard over in the next state*


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 1, 2018)

I cried during countdown...
I might have bad luck for myself this year.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

feels hungry and stuff ugh should probably eat something.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 1, 2018)

lmao
we leaving fun squashing in 2017 honey, you better ****in get ur **** together!!

~

i've got no one to talk to about things i really wanna talk about and i lowkey just uhhhh Wanna Die .


----------



## N e s s (Jan 1, 2018)

i have to go back to school after tomorrow, rip christmas break

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh, and i have a canker sore the size of a dime on my bottom lip and it hurts pretty bad to eat salty food :/


----------



## hestu (Jan 1, 2018)

hate getting cysts


----------



## John Wick (Jan 2, 2018)

I was looking for old Black Sabbath songs on Youtube, and ended up watching multiple videos of Seahorses giving birth.  

It's uh..  not the first time this has happened.


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2018)

suddenly starving & would do anything for some apple pie


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> I was looking for old Black Sabbath songs on Youtube, and ended up watching multiple videos of Seahorses giving birth.
> 
> It's uh..  not the first time this has happened.



lmao at least you don't get some bbq meat tutorials in Portuguese lol


----------



## Chele (Jan 2, 2018)

Here’s one way to put it; 
I hate you and you’re harsh on me


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Jan 2, 2018)

I‘m not bothered, per se, just... pondering. I‘ve received almost identical messages from three different people (who don‘t even know each other) in the span of only a few weeks. It‘s nothing mean or anything, they all just ask a single question - one that I simply can not answer. It makes me wonder what the hell is wrong with me.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 2, 2018)

The fact that its 19 degrees outside... My poor husband is out in the cold while I'm warm and toasty indoors ;~;... 

Also, the fact I still haven't done my laundry yet .-.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

The break is finally coming to an end. In just two more days, I'll be going back to school.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 2, 2018)

>.> The fact that I have to wait until tomorrow to order my manga, but people keep buying the ones i have in my cart ;o; like nuuuu... I rather buy them for $3.98 than $9.99...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

Ugh, my stomach hurts.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 2, 2018)

why can't i get king crazy on the freaking dance


----------



## moonford (Jan 2, 2018)

Logan ****ing Paul

You would think that a 22 year old man who has a following of 15 million people would be more formal, professional and respectful. Unfortunately that isn't the case.

After seeing that video I can't grasp any understanding as to why he still has people defending his stupidity, this is a whole new level of exploitation and greed. 

He continuously mentioned his advertisement revenue and money in general, how freaked out HE was and excusing his behaviour as a "coping mechanism". He also mentioned the kids in the video "omg, there are kids around here wtf" and fails to realise that his entire fan base is a bunch of 10 year olds which is utter idiocy on his part. Not only that but he fails to realise the amount of disturbance this would cause to people with suicidal thoughts, depression and people who have grieved for people who they love that took their own lives; actually I think he did consider them, he just didn't care. Which is just as messed up as laughing at the situation and acting like a chimpanzee, actually chimpanzees are smarter than that dumbass and have more empathy. He didn't mention the family at all which just adds to his already apparent stupidity and insensitivity.

I hope the family well for the future after seeing an idiot exploit their loved one's death for money and fame, having experienced this situation twice in my life and experiencing severe depression and suicidal thoughts I can relate and feel for that family. I hope Logan Paul regrets this and I hope he gets punishment; along with his career being destroyed. Bad people don't deserve good lives. 


I was really in a great mood because of a few laughs with people today and I told myself two days ago that this would be the best year of my life; that just ruined January for me as this sort of thing sticks with me for weeks. It may be minor to some but to me it hurts a lot. His career ending should be his punishment and that to me is justice for the amount of apathy for human life he has shown.

Cretin.

Just been informed that he lost 5 million followers, good.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 2, 2018)

If after all these years you think I don't care,
That in itself breaks my heart more than anything.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2018)

My feet are like freezing cold for some reason and they will not warm up at all! Really starting to bother me... might have my mom get me a heating pad or something.

Also I'm playing MK Wii as Wario, and for some reason they keep puttin my boi Waluigi in last place?!! This game discriminates against the tall and handsome. Smfh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh so now he's in second place and he's one of my rivals? Haha Wa and Wal racing to the death, I love it :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2018)

Ok wow I hope I don't get a cold... just in time. also why all those dumb holidays/weekend one after another, lemme get back to regular **** por favor 

also totally not stoked for saturday whyyyy mom.

also yeah that youtuber was a **** but tbh can people just stop giving those tweens attention like.. if no one cares they'll just stop.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 3, 2018)

I was biting my lip too much last night that it's now all sore and red this morning. Anxiety sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2018)

i wanna play pok?mon colosseum now lol xD

also might have to make this diarrhea jam to clear my colds and ****


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2018)

I think my cat is starting to take advantage of my immobility :,)


----------



## rylan (Jan 3, 2018)

My brother and sister are loudly arguing in the room right next to mine while I’m just trying to play acnl in peace ;~;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2018)

Lol cold might actually break out just be I did like everything to prevent it wtf..

Also when you can't TT anymore bc saturday in game.


----------



## boujee (Jan 3, 2018)

Craaammmpppppssssssssss


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2018)

I really should probably take my pain medicine, but I need to eat something with it. And I have to rely on others to bring me food... and we prob don't have anything anyways


----------



## Chele (Jan 3, 2018)

I can’t sleep, I don’t know why. Last night I went to bed at 9pm and actually slept at 1 in the morning. I’m relying on my phone to make me fall asleep, and I can feel my eyes getting tired... a little bit...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2018)

damn you cold go away i have an important meeting i really need to attend tomorrow skjhsdkfg


----------



## namiieco (Jan 3, 2018)

i wish i bought a physical copy of persona 5 uuuuuu


----------



## Bcat (Jan 3, 2018)

it's been an awful evening and I really need a hug ;.;


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 3, 2018)

Bcat said:


> it's been an awful evening and I really need a hug ;.;



*sends virtual hug*

My grades. They're _really_ bothering me.


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 3, 2018)

We got a new roommate at my group home today. She peed herself in the middle of the kitchen and the house staff made us clean it. Then the new girl put her peed-in clothes in with another girl's laundry, and I had to put myself between them to prevent a fist fight. 

Right now, the two of them are in the foyer yelling at each other, and I am freaking the heck out because I am so stressed!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2018)

Bcat said:


> it's been an awful evening and I really need a hug ;.;



Awh I would hug you if I could 


I have an MRI tomorrow. I'm not overly worried about it, but I'm hoping I'm not in really bad pain when they go to put me on the bed of the machine.
I'm also worried that when I go see the orthopedic surgeon on the 9th, he's gonna stick a giant needle in my leg again to take the swelling down. That was the second most painful thing I've had to endure. Not quite as painful as breaking my patella, but it was pretty bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



primandimproper said:


> x


Is there someone in charge of housing? If not then you prob need to kick her out imo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2018)

Bcat said:


> it's been an awful evening and I really need a hug ;.;



Aww.  *Sends a million hugs to my bae*


----------



## Bcat (Jan 3, 2018)

you guys are all SO GREAT and I'm feeling much better now <3


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 3, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Awh I would hug you if I could
> 
> 
> I have an MRI tomorrow. I'm not overly worried about it, but I'm hoping I'm not in really bad pain when they go to put me on the bed of the machine.
> ...



They won't kick her out. It is very hard to get someone removed from a group home unless they bring drugs on the premises or get arrested so many times. It is especially hard to get kicked out of this one because it is run by a charity orginization, so they like to keep giving people second chances. 

I hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 3, 2018)

i really hate ****boys. i'm not here just to let you get pleasure from my mere existence. i'm looking for something permanent and lifelong lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2018)

I just found my copy of Dark Moon and I really wanna play it, but it's 2:30am and I'm feeling pretty tired 

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOLY F I JUST FOUND A STINK BUG ON MY LEG
ARE YOU SERIOUS UNFHDJDOENDBCJE

good thing it wasn't my bad leg...


----------



## John Wick (Jan 4, 2018)

A cute Guinea Pig (Hamster) wandered into my yard this morning. He must have escaped from a neighbours. 

I left a bowl of water for him, and ANOTHER Guinea Pig appeared. 

HOW do TWO lost Guinea Pigs find each other..  in MY yard?  

They've been happily munching my grass all day, and look like they're in love. 

That's nice, and thanks.

My lawn mower is busted, and the grass needs mowing... so..
Eat up!

Anyhow..

After walking down the street and screaming "HAS ANYONE LOST A GUINEA PIG, OR TWO?" and getting no answer, but a LOT of laughing going on (dipstick neighbours.. ) I went back to my house and made some calls.

I'm worried a dog will get them, and I've spent all day (and all my phone credit) calling every animal service in NSW. 

Nobody will pick them up. 
They keep telling me to call someone else, who ends up telling me to call the person that told me to call THEM. O_O 

I can't go and catch them because my cat will murder them, and I LOVE Guinea Pigs. 

I made movies of them on my phone, because if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes, I'd think I was going nuts. 

Not one, but TWO!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2018)

Still got that damn cold even though I'm feeling a wee better. Although I can't really ditch today because we've been trying to get this arranged for months now literally. Oh well after that it's basically holiday weekend so hopefully I can get some needed rest.


----------



## Pookah-chu (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm stressed out about having slowly lost my savings over the past few months, attempted switching to higher paid jobs but it's still not enough to keep the 1-bedroom apartment I've had for 3 years. Afraid of becoming homeless like my mother, can't ask father for help as he recently divorced my step-mother and is going through all of that mess. I've been on medication to help my mental state ever since I was put into a psychiatric ward about 5 months ago, unsure if I'll be able to afford my medication AND keep the apartment. Very fun stuff... I knew when I moved out 6 years ago at 17 that things were not going to be easy but goodness isn't this something.

At least I have Animal Crossing to relax with!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2018)

So imagine taking the task of simply taking a bath, and combining it with the most complicated obstacle course you've ever seen someone do.

That's what I have to deal with like every single time I take a bath. Unngh stuff like this shouldn't be so overly difficult to do.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 4, 2018)

classes next week make me want to die


----------



## Marte (Jan 4, 2018)

Been sick for a week now. _Don't seem like it want to go away..._


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2018)

mmk if this guy ever shows his face again he's catching these hands and that's just the facts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2018)

feeling totally ded from my cold rn but on the other hand glad the workplace analysis went real well!


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 4, 2018)

Headaches are bothering me today. It doubly bothers me not to know whether it's just a plain ol' migraine or something to be worried about. And of course classes are also starting again soon, I'm definitely not looking forward to it.


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 4, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> Headaches are bothering me today. It doubly bothers me not to know whether it's just a plain ol' migraine or something to be worried about. And of course classes are also starting again soon, I'm definitely not looking forward to it.



I know how you feel. 

Everyone in my house is in a bad mood. They're all fighting and yelling, and it's making my head hurt. Plus, it kept me from catching a mole cricket in-game because I couldn't hear it over all the noise. I just want everyone to be happy and quiet T.T


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2018)

why did i look up hallmark movies.. like i love how they keep airing some here still even though they shut down the nordic branch ages ago lol


----------



## riummi (Jan 4, 2018)

I knew I should've brought my tablet home with me!!! hopefully I'll have time and inspiration to draw when I get back


----------



## Marte (Jan 4, 2018)

My bestfriend is having a hard time with this other person lately_(heartbreak, love)_, and I feel like there is nothing I can do to help, since I'm not good with talking about stuff like this. I mean I'm trying to get him in a better mood, but he is often down, and I feel like an awful friend


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2018)

the LISA game controllers are broke af wtf


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 4, 2018)

I keep having this artist's block, and this needs to be done soon :c
I need the money, but she's luckily patient and understanding


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 4, 2018)

youre starting to piss me off. your friend is toxic. i said it. deal with it, sweetie.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2018)

nvm not that broke just game bad a listing them so had to look em up.. p cool game otherwise haha


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 4, 2018)

wee woo anxiety levels are thrOUGH THE ROOF


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jan 4, 2018)

everything feels heavy and i want an easy way out but i can't do it


----------



## Soigne (Jan 4, 2018)

college is a scam and dealing with financial aid is a joke


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2018)

How awful. I had to be switched out of my English class to a different one today. I wasn't even aware that I had to go to a different class until the teacher took role; my schedule said that I would still be in the same class. Although I do know most of the people in there (several of them got transferred from my previous English class), they're not close friends of mine. Also, I'm seated next to a guy who is a bit arrogant; I've known him for some years. I'm going to miss my old class.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 4, 2018)

I know you love me no matter what I look like on the outside, but sometimes I wonder if you'd like me a different way...

My mood dropped from a 10 to a 3 real quick.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now I have a headache someone help


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 4, 2018)

My roommate sent me a picture of some fan art she found online and I mistakenly thought it was Kaz Brekker from the book Six of Crows because their names were similar. I tried to explain the mistake to my roommate and assured her that there is, in fact, a character named Kaz in the book. She did not believe me and now does not believe that the book and the character exist because she has never heard of them. So, yeah, I am irritated.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 4, 2018)

it's 3am dammit. 
i wonder how hard it will be to get my sleep schedule back to normal after winter break.

also i'm real hungry...


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2018)

I think I'm done trying to be courteous to you. You can be so ungrateful. I'll just be civil for his sake.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2018)

i hate this damn cold can you just go away

oh well at least i can be up and no fever so yeah..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm 18 1/2 and am just now reaching that stage in life where I feel like I need a significant other xDD 
The only problem is that my attraction is like 100% emotional and I imagine it would be really hard to find someone who feels the same way 


Unngh I really hope this is just a passing feeling, I don't have time to worry about gettin dates lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm 18 1/2 and am just now reaching that stage in life where I feel like I need a significant other xDD
> The only problem is that my attraction is like 100% emotional and I imagine it would be really hard to find someone who feels the same way
> 
> 
> Unngh I really hope this is just a passing feeling, I don't have time to worry about gettin dates lmao



uh as long as both can communicate and one partner doesn't get sucked into stuff they can't realize they are sucked into and don't want help at all, it should work. and remember to like, keep very regular in touch and write each other stuff.

anyways can my cold really really piss off meow????


----------



## hestu (Jan 5, 2018)

hate being sick


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 5, 2018)

Just achy and tired. Got crappy sleep even though I took Nyquil yesterday, was waking up ever hour... was not the business. =[ I hope I can get decent sleep today.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 5, 2018)

Pregnancy and getting sick do NOT mix well... ;~; 

Husband is at work all day today, and my 3 year old is kinda sick too.. I have no motivation to get up other than to cook this little guy breakfast and lunch... but I don’t even want to eat either


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 5, 2018)

Currently recovering from surgery on Wednesday and work called trying to get me to cover someones shift.. who’s too hungover to work. Gtfo. 
I wouldn’t mind but I’m a bartender part time (alongside uni) so it’s quite a physical job and requires a lot of heavy lifting and they KNOW I just had surgery. Ridiculous.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 5, 2018)

I just looked at my classes that start next week and there are at least 2 people I hate in every one of my classes &#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 5, 2018)

ugggh man every time i get a PM i think i've got a warning for whatever reason and it's never that so whyyy


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 5, 2018)

i'm just terrified of my new schedule tbh but i had to take a heavy courseload otherwise my mom wouldve been triggereddddd


----------



## KPOP (Jan 5, 2018)

*you know how sometimes you read texts that will say something along the lines of;*
''i am not too sensitive , you're just a BEEP'' or something like that
i know that is true in enough cases but i am sorry folks, sometimes, more often than people want to realise, it is the other way around, in my opinion

so many people can't take the simple truth (which probably has been a human thing since like forever, i bet this was the same like thousand of years ago)
even when you say stuff in a calm, normal and mature way, without swearing and getting angry
people just get faking butthurt too fast - too easy and why? because most people cannot and do not want to handle the truth
_all they want to freaking hear, apparently, is faking lies, lies that make them feel goooood_

they want you to admit to the truth, own up to  stuff and be mature about everything but when it comes down to themselves, all they can and will freaking do is get butthurt, be petty and immature as hell
*
just because you cannot handle the truth makes other people automatically a B?*


----------



## ellarella (Jan 5, 2018)

i forgot how smelly it is to cook with shrimp paste, yikes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2018)

I just woke up from a dream where I was in my dorm (in my own room, with my door locked) and somehow my other two roommates got into my room, grabbed my big plush blanket and my tie blanket and put them in the bathroom sink, and put their blankets on another bed in my room (even though there is only one bed in there). And they got nasty makeup stuff all over my blankets, and I almost accidentally turned the sink on in the bathroom before I realized my blankets were in it.
I was also like half asleep the whole time I was trying to figure out what was going on, I couldn't open my eyes for anything and my roommates were just acting like nothing happened and they were snickering behind me.

Oh, and I also thought this was real life, not a dream. I was terribly confused.


I swear this pain medicine not only makes me really tired all the time, but also makes me have weird dreams.


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 5, 2018)

I had to meet with the woman in charge of admins for the transitional living program I am in. The goal was to get me in an apartment ASAP, mostly because one of my roommates has been making my life hell ever since she found out I am moving onto the apartment portion of the program. She has bullied me to the point of tears, and almost got me sent to the hospital twice. I am afraid to report her behavior to the staff because I feel like that would only make her more aggressive towards me because she is so immature. Sadly, the lady in charge of admins informed me that someone else is also being considered for the apartment I am up for, and since she is homeless in the hospital, she takes top priority. So unless she is deemed unfit for the program, there is a good chance I will be stuck living with this troublesome roommate for a while (months). 

I feel like this is unfair because I was homeles when I first entered the program, and I got sent to a group home. I am also upset because I have social anxiety and I hate talking to strange people, and I had to sit through this painful interview only to find out I will probably not get the apartment. I feel like they just wasted my time. This interview could have waited months. There was no reason to get my hopes up.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 5, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> A cute Guinea Pig (Hamster) wandered into my yard this morning. He must have escaped from a neighbours.
> 
> I left a bowl of water for him, and ANOTHER Guinea Pig appeared.
> 
> ...



It's been 3 days, and one of the Guinea Pigs is still in my yard. 
He had a drink of water from the bowl I left. 

WHERE is the other one?


----------



## natalatalie (Jan 5, 2018)

I’ve been needing to get my wisdom teeth removed since this summer, (oops) but now classes are starting again on Monday and I just won’t be able to anymore. I should’ve gotten it done sooner, but i get really anxious thinking about calling people to make appointments, and they didn’t start hurting until Christmas break... what do??


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm a bit bothered by the fact that most of my classmates didn't know what the teacher was referring to when he said, _"And we're gonna party like..."_

Good gosh, it was the song _1999_ by Prince, people!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 5, 2018)

you. 
i'm thru with u.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 6, 2018)

My stomach hurts ;;
And this woman is yelling at everyone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2018)

Every day I'm one day closer to having surgery on my knee and I become more and more scared :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2018)

damn cold.

also timezones, whoever invented those go die.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jan 6, 2018)

It's getting really cold that i don't want to go outside
i hope my mail gets thru..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2018)

still annoyed that i didn't figure out it was bobby HEBB that wrote "sunny". i know it was bobby something but egh last names always slip my mind.


----------



## Marte (Jan 6, 2018)

I can't taste anything


----------



## hestu (Jan 6, 2018)

My fever finally broke but my temp is still high, just hoping it doesn't come back cuz I'm already pretty miserable.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 6, 2018)

idk every time i feel more closer with you, you prove me wrong every time and make us undo 20 steps forward. but w/e.

~~~

you keep feeding me LIES and i'm SO TIRED OF IT.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2018)

My family, but mostly my mom.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 6, 2018)

my teeth hurt


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2018)

hhhhh i hope i didn't miss the kk slider concerts now i realyl want his pic hhhh


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 6, 2018)

my friends are all taking about getting summer jobs and what universities they plan to apply to
i feel like everyone's growing up so (almost too) quickly ahah...


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 6, 2018)

School starts back again on Tuesday ;_;


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jan 6, 2018)

Cramps suuuuucckkk. And I'm getting sick.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2018)

I really want to take a bath but I can't do so without someone helping me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2018)

tired and dead af since last night ughhh


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 7, 2018)

BBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 7, 2018)

i'm lonely without you but it's for the best.


----------



## thisistian (Jan 7, 2018)

3 exams in a week

fml


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 7, 2018)

Someone accidentally knocked my USS Voyager replica off its stand and it broke to pieces. I built it years ago, and even wired lights in the deflector, engines and some windows. When I’m done gluing it back together, it will probably still have ugly fissures all over its hull...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2018)

some fish and diving things in new leaf.

and that i am tired af i hope i get some sleep. also i love how shep is so hard to find aaAaaa


----------



## Marte (Jan 7, 2018)

Won't stop texting me


----------



## moonford (Jan 7, 2018)

That YouTube keeps recommending drama channels and drama to me along with Logan Paul videos.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> Someone accidentally knocked my USS Voyager replica off its stand and it broke to pieces. I built it years ago, and even wired lights in the deflector, engines and some windows. When I’m done gluing it back together, it will probably still have ugly fissures all over its hull...



Omgggfff I have a USS Enterprise D on the dresser in my dorm and I would be devastated if someone broke it... especially since it's from 1988, it's definitely a collectors item.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 7, 2018)

Everytime I have a good comeback for a troll/mean thread it gets deleted before I can post it.


----------



## BlueBoxJuker (Jan 7, 2018)

My Nephew is exhausted but he won't go down because we can't find his binky. I just want the poor kid to _sleep_


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 7, 2018)

my nose won't stop running


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 7, 2018)

nothing because i'm most definitely certainly 100% NOT stressed and completely overwhelmed because school is starting again tomorrow


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 7, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> nothing because i'm most definitely certainly 100% NOT stressed and completely overwhelmed because school is starting again tomorrow



big mood


----------



## Soigne (Jan 7, 2018)

my entire family is bad


----------



## John Wick (Jan 7, 2018)

The escaped Guinea Pigs are still in my yard after almost a week. 

I actually bought Guinea Pig food. O_O 

WHY won't they go home?


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2018)

* eats 1 piece of pizza the whole day* dam why do i feel sick


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2018)

my new 2ds xl battery.. uhhh since when do it run out that fast lol.

also te fact no pings about moving and no campers at all bleh might just start moving in cards


----------



## unravel (Jan 8, 2018)

fix the stupid god damn sony phone buttons asap


----------



## Soigne (Jan 8, 2018)

Half my classes for next semester still don't have a room assigned to them and they start tomoRROW


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2018)

10 day moveout thing rather than 5... dumb update. ninty you do realize we 99% of the time wants em out fast right??


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2018)

My friend messaged me about an hour and a half ago and said he messed up really bad and needed my help, but I replied to him like 5 min later and I haven't heard anything from him since...


I hope he's okay


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2018)

My diving rng, uhh been diving for the past hour(s) still no red king crab


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2018)

My dad just told me that when my mom finally gets approved for disability he'll use some of the money to get a new engine for my car. That made me cry. 

My car is a 2000 Volkswagen Beetle, and no it's not a classic car but I fell in love with it as soon as I got it. I got it October 2015, and my dad friggin burned it up like 3 months later because the oil pump wasn't working. So basically it's been sitting for two years, and every time I look at it or think about it, my heart breaks even more. I only got to drive it once... god I don't know if others love their car as much as I do, but that car is like one of my children and seeing it just sitting outside covered in snow? It's really heart wrenching.

My dad better get it fixed or I'm not letting him drive my older VW when I get one. He won't even get close to the driver's seat.


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 8, 2018)

It?s almost 2am, I need to be up early tomorrow and I can?t sleep


----------



## Soigne (Jan 8, 2018)

classes start tomorrow and i am D RU NK


----------



## mitfy (Jan 8, 2018)

im sad because my gf of 10 months and i broke up


----------



## riummi (Jan 9, 2018)

losing my determination to do better in school DD:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)

can my cold piss off completely kthx. also i wanted to go to this store today but it's closed i think meh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2018)

I want to stay up, but I only got about 6 hours of sleep last night... plus my knee seems to be bothering me extra this morning. 

I have to go see the surgeon today... whoopdee flip...


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 9, 2018)

My darn cough! Like come on! Leave me aloneeeeee


----------



## Peter (Jan 9, 2018)

I hate how fast uni work appears and takes over your life all at once...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)

^feeelsss

also snot be gone from the back of my nose/throat pipes


----------



## Soigne (Jan 9, 2018)

nothing to do at work and i can’t leave for another 20 mins


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 9, 2018)

Why do we have this discussion? As far as I am concerned, we should have talked about this a lot sooner - or not at all. It?s simply too late now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)

that i still need cherry, peach and pears in my nl town now (and perssimons but i can get those later lol) and tours never have em loll


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 9, 2018)

Packing to leave back to Canada on Thursday </3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2018)

So my knee surgery is a lot sooner than I thought it would be... it's this Friday in the AM. I know I'm physically prepared for this; I would do anything to be able to walk normally again. But I'm not mentally prepared... they have to go in and replace a piece that broke off the underside of my patella, and they're also fixing the ligaments in my leg too.
I know it's gonna hurt like hell for a week or two afterward, but right now I can't even do a left side leg lift. At all. I can also only bend it a little bit, and put no weight on it.

Oh boy, I can tell the road to recovery is gonna be a long one... I can't put any weight on my leg for like 8 weeks after the surgery. And I'll probably be in physical therapy for a while. 


Why can't this just be a really bad dream? Wake me up please!!


----------



## mitfy (Jan 9, 2018)

i feel like i won't be able to be productive all week. my chest feels really bad and weird and i don't know why.


----------



## riummi (Jan 9, 2018)

gosh I'm so awkward trying to catch up through text DD:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2018)

spellcheck is being wonky on firefox i think, least since the quantum updates


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2018)

Fixed spellcheck I think...

Anyway, something weird now... tried calling my job coach because she called really early from the usual number (she's got one work phone iirc and one cell) and I couldn't take it by then bc mom was screaming and I was half-asleep. Tried earlier, said she's be back at 3 pm. Tried around now for her work phone, got to some completely other girl I had no idea of who that is, nor did she or anyone there say I'd talk to her? Tried her cell, got the same thing.   wtf. i kinda need to reach her if it was her...


----------



## Chele (Jan 10, 2018)

Ugh I can’t sleep again. I’m just gonna have to hang around on my computer and make myself get bored and fall asleep.
Also, to know that I’ve got so much to catch up on school gives me stress already. Lately I’ve been having dreams about school and they were good dreams, but I’m not sure what to get out of them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2018)

The report time for my surgery is 5am??????

Good lord I might as well not even go to sleep Thursday night.


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 10, 2018)

my rent is going up -___-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2018)

i think i lost a piece of this figurine sword and idfk where it isss


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2018)

The fact that my patella just kinda wiggles around in my left knee .__.

Can't wait til it's fixed good lord 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also can't it just be friday morning already? I wanna get this surgery done and over with, I'm tired of having a broken knee.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 10, 2018)

my gum is pouring blood in little bits at a time


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2018)

cammy said:


> my gum is pouring blood in little bits at a time



ughhh i hate this  but eh my teeth sucks turds so uh.


also can my mom's phone hurry up charging.. .aaa


----------



## hestu (Jan 10, 2018)

i'm sick and hot and i just want to not be at work honestly haha


----------



## mitfy (Jan 10, 2018)

wasn't gonna let my mood get any worse but then dinner happened and my mom started talking about our uncle (who is in the hospital, moved to rehab only today) unnecessarily and then turned it onto us telling my brother how he needs to get a job with healthcare and go back to college and then wheeled around on me telling me how i need to start figuring out my life and this isn't something that ever happens so it really freaked me out and it just idk im stressed enough as is


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2018)

I still can't fathom the fact that I got hurt so quickly and easily, and yet It'll take months to rehabilitate myself.

All I have to say is... your life really can change in a flash. For better or worse.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 11, 2018)

i'm so tired i'm about to go to bed
y'all disappointed me i was hoping we'd do something tn but w/e


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2018)

i srrsly need more everyday shirts jfc


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 11, 2018)

The fact that a ?friend? of mine keeps provoking an ex-friend of mine and is using my name when she does. Like ughhh... leave me out of it! I want nothing to do with the fight anymore so please... stop saying things like ?oh Sora said..? because no! Sora did NOT say anything! If anything Sora said to leave me out of this.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2018)

Feeling randomly tired wtf I was only in town -_-


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 11, 2018)

I’m so tired of my “friend’s” bull manure. It was your conscious decision to be nothing but a jerk, so stop pretending you’re an innocent little snowflake. I TOLD you all along, but you didn’t want to listen. I was even stupid enough to try and HELP you, and the only thing you did was declare that you didn’t need help from someone as *unworthy* as me. And now that your actions rightfully come back to bite you in the ***, you come crawling back to me? Go ahead and eat dirt. I don’t care anymore.

In the immortal words of Eric Cartman: “Screw you guys, I’m going home.”


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2018)

Can we _please_ just get this surgery done and over with? I don't want to have a broken bone in my knee for another minute! The more I think about it, the more scared and disturbed I become, please just fix it already!! T__T


----------



## namiieco (Jan 11, 2018)

guilt


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2018)

wowza, my mom would suck as a teacher lol


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 11, 2018)

NSHU


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 11, 2018)

God, I absolutely despise this. I strongly disagree with this policy of, _"The parent is always right. They never say sorry."_ Honestly, I just wish that my family would raise me differently. If fate has it that I am going to have kids sometime in my life, I sure as hell wouldn't raise them like this. 

Also, I hate the fact that I'm always feeling a bit uncomfortable at home. Sometimes, I yearn to live in a different place, away from my family. They just don't make me feel at ease, especially when my mom's around. God, I just...I don't really know how to describe her. She can be mad at you and be filled with rage, but then she'll come up to you and kiss you moments later. I'm just utterly confused about her.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2018)

The next 12 hours are gonna be some of the hardest hours I've ever had to go through in my life.

Hopefully it's all uphill after that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 12, 2018)

My mom got back together with her ex, which is cool, he's a nice enough guy. But when she got back with him she said he wasn't going to move in cause she still needed her space. I can really only handle him in small doses but so far he's been over nearly every single night, staying over. Not only am I annoyed at him for being around cause he gets in the way, and interrupts and eats with his freaking MOUTH OPEN... -_- But also he steals my boyfriend. ALL. THE. DAMN. TIME. My boyfriend will get off work, not even come in to say hi, say he's home or anything, and start playing this tossing game with him. Or he'll be like, "I'm gunna go do something that takes a minute." Then half an hour later I go looking for my boyfriend and he'll be watching videos or playing with him... It hasn't gotten as bad as him going for milk and not being back for 3 hours yet, but that's what happened when my mom's ex used to live with us, they'd just disappear together and go fishing or go to the casino without telling me or my mom, so we'd both be pissed. I'm happy for my mom to have a boyfriend, and I am happy for my boyfriend to have a friend in him, but it's like being cheated on. Hopefully he'll get better, I talked to him about it, but nothing has changed so far...

- - - Post Merge - - -



cammy said:


> thank you bbc news youtube for showing me a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I intentionally stay away from the news and stuff because of this stuff, I always get really affected by it, and my freaking boyfriend was going through news articles reading it to me, and I'm like, "Really?" What would make anyone think anybody would want to hear about that? -_-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2018)

Here it is. The moment I've been waiting for.

My knee surgery is in about one hour.
I've never been so simultaneously excited and terrified in my life.


Idk when I'll be back on here, probably not for a few days.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Jan 12, 2018)

My internet and Youtube feed is clogged up by Logan Paul
:-[ AGAIN just stop
This guy is just dumb so stop he buys ugy clothing 
somebody would have to be dumb to buy all those overpriceed ugy clothes he wears

:-/ FUGLY


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> God, I absolutely despise this. I strongly disagree with this policy of, _"The parent is always right. They never say sorry."_ Honestly, I just wish that my family would raise me differently. If fate has it that I am going to have kids sometime in my life, I sure as hell wouldn't raise them like this.
> 
> Also, I hate the fact that I'm always feeling a bit uncomfortable at home. Sometimes, I yearn to live in a different place, away from my family. They just don't make me feel at ease, especially when my mom's around. God, I just...I don't really know how to describe her. She can be mad at you and be filled with rage, but then she'll come up to you and kiss you moments later. I'm just utterly confused about her.



She sounds kinda.. uh bipolar or just mildly schizophrenic. Sounds like my dad though he wouldn't kiss me thank god.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 12, 2018)

im supposed to write an essay on litterature from the romantic age and the age of enlightenment and i need to cite sources that compare them to literatture today but i need to go to the school library and talk to the librarian to get access to what my teacher has in mind and i havent done that yet bc of uhh anxiety So Basically I Have Written almost a page comparing romanticism to postmodernism bc i found an ok enough report about it online ........ im dying squirtle.


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 12, 2018)

I had to fold boxes without packaging tape this morning. Not fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2018)

why is it so hard to find nice shirts. no i don't want racy underwear tops or just weird sports clothes jfc


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jan 12, 2018)

Exams are coming up.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 12, 2018)

why am i so hungry 24/7


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure, it's all well and good to stay home from school until you feel like throwing up every time you sit/stand up.  It's also 2 p.m. here and I haven't had anything but a large cup of tea.  FML.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Sure, it's all well and good to stay home from school until you feel like throwing up every time you sit/stand up.  It's also 2 p.m. here and I haven't had anything but a large cup of tea.  FML.


Aww I really hope you feel better soon 

I'm forever grateful that the surgery part is over, but man... the road to recovery is gonna be a long one...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Aww I really hope you feel better soon
> 
> I'm forever grateful that the surgery part is over, but man... the road to recovery is gonna be a long one...



Best of luck recovering and take care <3 Remember, wah is number wahn!

Also hope I find some more tops during the weekend I can't do those things in hippie dresses even though it'd be tops lol


----------



## namiieco (Jan 12, 2018)

im so scared of being boring to the people around me.
the constant fear of being left alone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2018)

My knee is killing me. Idk how easily I'll be able to sleep tonight, but if I happen to do so I'll sleep in peace knowing that the pain will likely be gone within the week. 


Also apparently my surgeon took a picture of my knee when he cur it open, and he saw the horrible damage I did to it. The femur wasn't broken (luckily) but I did manage to take a huge chunk out of my patella. The pictures were pretty creepy nonetheless, especially the second one he took after he put my patella back together... it looked like a smiley face .__.


----------



## just monika (Jan 12, 2018)

i'm playing ac with my crushfriend and we're at tortimer's island and i'm absolutely failing at catching rare bugs and its so frustratinggg i accidentally scared off the golden beetles (whats the actual name again) like 3 times


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2018)

just monika said:


> i'm playing ac with my crushfriend and we're at tortimer's island and i'm absolutely failing at catching rare bugs and its so frustratinggg i accidentally scared off the golden beetles (whats the actual name again) like 3 times


You're thinking of the Golden Stag Beetle. They can be pretty tricky to catch, especially when there's more than one person on the island with you. Ya just gotta walk as slowly as possible and try to stand directly in front of the palm tree so that you can line up your shot well.


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2018)

it's always the thing I'm really anticipating that ends up getting lost in the mail :'[


----------



## mitfy (Jan 12, 2018)

my now ex is texting me and this is just hard and painful because i dont get wtf is happening


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

My pain is almost unbearable right now... wondering if I should take 2 pain pills, I can't stand this pain!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm starting to get my pain under control but it's a very tedious process. I have to take a pain pill, then two hours later take an Aleve/Advil, then two hours later take another pain pill, and just kinda alternate that. Also, I have a special ice pack machine on my knee and I have to have fresh ice put in it every 4 hours. Even with all of that my knee still hurts terribly.

Oh well, this isn't forever. By next week the pain should be at least half gone. Then I get to start bending it and doing physical therapy, yay for me! RIP xSuperMario64x


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2018)

dunno if i should laugh because my dad is being pathetic or be annoyed because he really "tries"..bruh just begone


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 13, 2018)

what have i done to deserve seeing pagan discourse claiming pagans are systematically oppressed on my dashboard. im serious @any and all gods what have i done to deserve this  p l e a s e  just let me rest


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

I was shaking so bad for so long last night (from unbearable knee pain) that like every major muscle in my body hurts now. I can't even laugh without saying ow anymore xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2018)

lmao my mayor looking like a royal dive bc i had ornate theme on gracie's first check XDD oh well im too lazy going back to my pie-rate outfit so i'll just leave it lol


----------



## Soigne (Jan 13, 2018)

my online class is super intense and i should start working on it now so i can try to get ahead, but i’m really overwhelmed with all of my classes and it’s hard to focus.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 13, 2018)

your hanahaki plagues me no longer
i wish i could love you again like i once did but i just can't.
you ruined me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

Man I'm just all bothered this year lol xDD 

I've had a sore throat all day because they stuck some kind of tube down my throat during the surgery (still glad they told me about it after the fact, no sarcasm intended). I keep feeling like I'm choking on something and it's starting to bother me a bit. Might use some of that throat spray or whatever.


----------



## TheyBeenHere (Jan 13, 2018)

the fact that i'm stuck in this dead end job


----------



## moonford (Jan 14, 2018)

My insomnia.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2018)

My knee.

But then again when has my knee not bothered me in the last 3 weeks


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 14, 2018)

it sucks that he's THAT ********. it sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2018)

new leaf

can i get the campfire and blanket already? no


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2018)

My ice pack wears off every 4 hours and it's been 5 :,)


----------



## Fleshy (Jan 14, 2018)

I need to get out there and get involved in things before this gets the better of me. Gosh it's hitting me hard.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want to be positive and motivated. I want to get out of bed, tidy my whole house, talk to people, join groups, cook. Instead I just lie here, I don't want this to progress into a really deep depression or get into the habit of doing nothing, yet I just can't seem to motivate myself at all, I don't have any energy for anything.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 14, 2018)

Having major anxiety rn over getting a cat maybe... I hate that excitement always turns into anxiety over everything... -_- I wish I didn't have to overthink everything ever.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2018)

Every single post I make on this site has a typo!!!!!!

And it always seems that I catch the typo right after I post my comment, so people will always either think I edited my comment because I said something wrong and wanted to sound nicer, or that I'm just a dummy who can't spell for ****.

It's actually because I'm on my phone. Times like this I really wish I had my laptop... wish I hadn't left it in my dorm...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2018)

^i suck on writing on phone so rather than typing in somewhat proper english it comes out as a mix between portuguese and random stuff lol


----------



## Heemi (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm a bit frustrated that I still cannot "like" things on the forums. Other than that, nothing's really wrong, but I'm still pretty steamed about it because my first post is in a thread where likes are needed to notify the OP, and I feel like a total jerk for not being able to like one of their posts. =(


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2018)

someone gimme massage my back and neck/head is stiff af


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 14, 2018)

As of this Friday, I will be paying for my Wifi, but I won't actually be able to have it installed until next month when I get paid again. And ten GB of data only goes so far...This is gonna be a long couple weeks until next month T.T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2018)

I really want to eat something but I can't... my stupid pain medicine is messin me all up T__T


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2018)

island having the #1 crappy tours when i really need medals bc dumb timezones here...


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2018)

why does my head have to hurt like 70% of the time


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2018)

Four days.  Four days is how long I've been bed-ridden now.  My sinuses are dumping gross stuff down my throat, but my throat hurts really bad so I'm in pain every time I swallow.  Then, there's this weird thing where if I stand up for too long I get this intense feeling of nausea.  Like, really bad.  It's happened twice.  I can't even go to the kitchen to make myself tea or food because it'll take more than 5 minutes and that's when the feeling starts.  Please help me.  School starts tomorrow and I wanna die.


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 15, 2018)

So my move in date is four days away, and I'm starting to feel really stressed out. This is because I will be buying my own groceries for the first time and will be expected to support myself but my mother and sister as well. They don't live with me, but my mom makes less money than I do, so I am expected to help. Not only that, but I will have to figure out a way to get my clothing to and from a laundromat, while walking through the snow, cold, etc. I have no idea how I will manage that. On top of all that, I just found out my laptop needs to be replaced. I have had it for the past 3 years and it has, literally, my whole life on it.


----------



## Fleshy (Jan 15, 2018)

Note to self: stop oversharing.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 15, 2018)

anxious and tired


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2018)

can my neck and head stop needing massage pls


----------



## namiieco (Jan 15, 2018)

dammit i probably seemed really rude
im sorry


----------



## Soigne (Jan 15, 2018)

My school is garbage. I have to go hunt my advisor down tomorrow because that’s the last day of the add/drop period & I need to get out of one of my classes. It’ll put me behind, but. I can’t handle a full course load right now & I need to just focus on keeping my grades up in my other classes. He better be in his office or so help me god


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Four days. ...



Ayy I've also been bed-ridden for quite a while! Though I have a different issue.
I would personally take time off school to see a doctor and get some antibiotics or something. I was really sick the week of finals and they let me reschedule my calc final so you should be fine.


My knee is bothering me because I'm thinking about it a lot, my parents are watching a movie that just isn't catching my interest at all so I'm using my phone to try to keep my mind off of my knee.
I'm supposed to take the ace bandage off today but I'm kinda scared to ^^"


----------



## namiieco (Jan 15, 2018)

once again, you are one my mind.
you were so talented, i miss you <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2018)

I feel so sick to my stomach right now .-.


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2018)

I feel like I might actually throw up and I haven't eaten anything since like yesterday afternoon but I'm nervous to try to eat something now when I'm already feeling sick :[[[[[[[[[


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2018)

Idk if it's because of the medicine I take or what, but everytime I eat something I feel sick to my stomach. I might need to start taking the anti-nausea medication the surgeon prescribed to me.

Also I took the bandage off of my leg today to find that my knee was buried under like 4 inches of wrap. I got to see my knee for the first time since my surgery and when I saw the stitches and incision I almost passed out!! x__x
And he told me to start bending that thing? Seeing the stitches in my knee terrifies me!! I've never had stitches before so it's just making me really uncomfortable...


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 16, 2018)

There are ants in my room and I have no idea where they're coming from.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

damn you island not stocking the last two cabana stuff i neeed  also windy af weather gg going outside lolll...


----------



## Fleshy (Jan 16, 2018)

everything's going downhill so quickly, I don't have the effort anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -

so i was actually looking forward to starting study again but turns out im gonna have to drop out or find money for a laptop when I can't even afford to feed myself


----------



## Soigne (Jan 16, 2018)

I better not have to pay the late fee for turning this form in because I don’t have the money to pay it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm trying to pet my cat but every time I touch her head she gets shocked! Poor baby x,D


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

the sucky internet environment in the apartment, i can't sit in the sofa and play unless i wave around my 3ds in a certain place ugh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

Fleshy said:


> x


Awh I'm so sorry you're in such a rut.  My family has always been financially unstable so I see where you're coming from, you just gotta trust yourself and make the right choice. I hope it gets better for you!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

can my head stop being annoying kthx


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

I feel hungry but everything I eat just kinds goes _schwoom_, right through me :,(
And it doesn't help that I'm as slow as a lazy cat  rn

This pain medicine is gonna kill my body xDD


----------



## namiieco (Jan 16, 2018)

from 2016 time has been passing so quickly and i never even realised. 
everything before that is a total blur. i need to accomplish more. what have i been doing for 2 years? i can't even list off one thing.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 16, 2018)

being looked down on by other professors, students & my advisor for only taking 4 classes this semester.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 16, 2018)

me: *wants something*
Me: *asks for the thing*
me: *gets the thing*
me: *feels guilty for asking for and getting the thing*


----------



## Soigne (Jan 17, 2018)

Why is every school in the area closed except mine lol I don’t want to die driving there!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

kinda want marshal but no idea asking since i'll be on and off some wonky hours from now on


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

In the hour between when I took my pain medicine and when I woke up again, I had a really graphic dream where a man fell out of a tree and was killed .-.

Also I really wish my knee would stop being so sore, I'm beginning to grow impatient with it :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> In the hour between when I took my pain medicine and when I woke up again, I had a really graphic dream where a man fell out of a tree and was killed .-.
> 
> Also I really wish my knee would stop being so sore, I'm beginning to grow impatient with it :/



ughhhh i hate those graphics dreams jdghfdg grah


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

My friend graciously sent me a Red Candy but it's not the right date :,( rip

Also I fell asleep again for like 10 min and I had another dream similar to my last one, where I was at a birthday party and there was a bounce house out front. I was gonna get on it but I decided to get on the swinger instead. When I got on I looked over and the bounce house and like 15 kinds were way up in the air blowing around. It was terrifying!

I think my pain medicine is messing with my head ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

sorry man xD keep it or regift or whatever i jav too much junk xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

Sheila said:


> sorry man xD keep it or regift or whatever i jav too much junk xD


It's cool I'll trade it for the right date, thanks anyways fam


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's cool I'll trade it for the right date, thanks anyways fam



ahh cool beaneronis

also mom stop buying these spicy sausages you want my tum bad??


----------



## Bcat (Jan 17, 2018)

Y’know, no one ever talks about the fact that a friend can break your heart just as badly as a lover can


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

Spoiler: insensitive ppl go away pls






Spoiler: serioudly dont read this if youre gonna make fun of me






Spoiler: k but you better watch out



So I started my period yesterday, and the first day is always undeniably (and uncontrollably) the worst day for me. On top of that I had to have an ultrasound on my legs today to make sure the swelling in my foot wasn't being caused by a blood clot. So while I'm trying to maneuver around and do what I need to do I'm having a lot of issues with my period and... let's just say that being on your period and also having a giant brace on your immobilized leg *do not mix.* God I had such a terrible time while I was gone, not to mention the ungodly cramps I had for about 5 min straight not long after dinner with my brother and dad. Oh yeah and my mom wasn't with me so that made the whole trip _extra fun!_ 

Good lord I just wanna lay in my bed for 2 days and let this awful cramping and stuff pass, it's really annoying and I can barely handle going places even when I'm not on it!!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 17, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: insensitive ppl go away pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awful, I'm sorry you have to go through all that. I think it's almost that time of the month for me, too...honestly, why must periods be such a pain? I do hope that all of this nuisance will go away for you soon. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> snip



dude you should get on something for this..

also i wonder how many people except one really kind user looks on the looking for villagers thread...?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

Sheila said:


> dude you should get on something for this..


I was on birth control at one point but I was really young and immature so I wasn't taking it the right way. I need to be put back on it now, I'm responsible enough to take it everyday.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was on birth control at one point but I was really young and immature so I wasn't taking it the right way. I need to be put back on it now, I'm responsible enough to take it everyday.



yeah, i mean you can move the time of the day as long as you don't do it everyday. and yeah if it worked otherwise and you don't have blood clot/heart/stroke issues running on your mom's side then yea.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 18, 2018)

it's been a whole month....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

I've slept off and on for like 3 or 4 hours today and I'm _still_ tired!

And yet at night I could lie awake staring at the ceiling all night til the sun rises again .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

gunna be nice with weekend man although yeah no way im gonna get up 7 am if i dont work.. also gdi alli y u leave with 8 villagers tomorrow but you gotta leave soz bro


----------



## Valzed (Jan 18, 2018)

My husband was let go from his job last week after 13 years. The worst part is he was let go for  some bs reason. We haven't even been in our apartment for a year and now I'm worried we might lose it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

why do i even look at her profile anymore, she acted like an ass so i shouldn't...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

Well let's see how wrong everything is going right now... well I feel really tired, I keep having issues with my period, my leg brace is a huge nuisance, I've developed a headache from sleeping all day, I feel hungry but I don't feel like eating anything, my knee is really sore... plus I want to lay down but every time I lay down I fall asleep and I don't want to do that. 


I feel terribly helpless right now :,)


----------



## Zane (Jan 18, 2018)

I haaate when they do Pok?mon distributions through Gamestop/EB games ugh like just release it over Wi-Fi don't y'all realize how embarrassing it is to go to the store for this stuff as an adult


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 19, 2018)

Super duper sore from over-exerting myself this weekend, and now I have horrible indigestion and no amount of water is helping. =[


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 19, 2018)

Freezing outside is one thing,
but it freezing inside drives me crazy.
I have work to do, but my hands are too cold ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

Zane said:


> I haaate when they do Pok?mon distributions through Gamestop/EB games ugh like just release it over Wi-Fi don't y'all realize how embarrassing it is to go to the store for this stuff as an adult



More annyoing when they exclude some EU countries even though it should be for the whole region but you can only like, get codes in UK or whatever so you have to lit buy them off people, yeah with tbt if they are free but still sdkjfsdf


----------



## Soigne (Jan 19, 2018)

i had a migraine yesterday and now i’m in that post migraine hangover & i feel like crap because i didn’t get any of my work done for today bc Migraine & its really cold & im wearing the same pants as i did yesterday because i can’t even focus long enough to get another pair out UGH i can’t wait until today is over


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 19, 2018)

Spoiler:  MEGA VENT WARNING!!!!



TW: Suicide, Mental Illness...

I hate airing any of this, but nobody knows the people involved here and I just need to freaking VENT IT OUT, doubt anyone will read it but whatever, that's not the point of venting. lel

So my sister has his ex boyfriend who lived with us for like 2 years, he's bipolar and manic depressive and it was a big issue when he lived here. He refused to accept help that several therapists tried to give to him and he never went back to them because of this, he'd have episodes often and it was terrifying for everyone involved, I had to call off of work a few times because of stuff he'd do, like just take MY car and leave with a knife and stuff like that, just terrifying...

Well they broke up and he moved out well over a year ago, and we haven't talked to him ever since. Out of nowhere he messages my mom, off a new facebook account, because we all had his old account blocked, and tells her how he's trying to work on himself, hasn't forgotten all the debt he's in to her (several hundred dollars) and that he'd like to drop off some of my sister's things that he found among his stuff over at my grandma's house, as that was near where he is living. My mom didn't even want to reply, but as it now involved him going to my grandma's house she just messaged him back something along the lines of, "That'd be fine, just let me know when so I can let her know." that way my grandma wouldn't be freaked out by him just showing up at her house.

He dropped off the stuff, wouldn't even really say "hi" to my grandma even, just dropped a big plastic tub on the porch. No big deal. My mom picked up the stuff the next day and brought it to our house and my sister hadn't even gone through it since she had been working. Well after work she was out with a friend when her phone starts blowing up, and all of her mutual acquaintances she had with him were texting her that her ex had attempted suicide and was in the hospital. As she's no longer a part of his life, she didn't go to see him, obviously, as we don't want to be a part of his life anymore. His most recent ex, who knows my sister, messaged her that he had done it at her house, and told my sister that he had only swallowed a handful of pills, intentionally, to just make himself really sick, and they agreed that it was a cry for attention, but neither of them wanted anything to do with him, understandably, as he would often have manic episodes and do things like this, when my sister would be trying to break up with him, to force her to stay.

So after he gets released from the hospital he messaged my mom AGAIN. This time saying something along the lines of being sorry for continuing to pop up in her life, and that she must know by now he made an attempt on his life, and that he felt stupid for giving us the box of items and would now like them back. As we want nothing to do with him, she simply deleted the message after reading it, and blocked him after screen shooting it and sending it to my sister. So, we think it's over, we wont hear from him, but NO. 

He joins every local FB group, buying/selling groups, community awareness groups, event groups, and copy pastes a long winded post like "if someone gave you every item they owned, someone with mental illnesses, would you consider that a cry for help and tell someone about it? or reach out to the person in need? or would you ignore it? if they made an attempt on their life, and then wanted those items back, would you give them back? or be awful thieves and keep the items for yourself?" and ended the post with my sister and my mom's names saying "return the items you stole from me!" He posted this to every local group that would add him as a member, so we had to spend all day trying to get the posts taken down, messaging mods and what have you. 

As that clearly wasn't enough he showed up to my grandma's house... shaking, bawling, clutching his medical papers in his hands trying to hand them to my grandma, trying to show her how he "almost died", saying how we stole those items, and that he was homeless, and we were thieves. My grandma was terrified, she's in her 70's and lives alone, and this crying enraged mentally unwell person just shows up to her house unannounced, the meanwhile we have no idea dealing with the FB stuff. My grandma calls afterwards, we could hear how shaken she was on the phone so my mom went running over there as she lives a good 40 mins away... my sister called the cops but as he was no longer at my grandma's there wasn't anything they could do, but they suggested she file for a restraining order, which she is going to do. The only trouble being that because he has no address we'd have to serve him the papers in person...

Since then he's been messaging every single person on my sister's friends list trying to use them as contact to my sister... and trying to paint her as an awful thief and heartless person, they obviously know better, and most people are just blocking him and sending my sister screenshots. 

What sucks the most about this situation is that he did this just to establish a re-connection with my sister, to get her attention and use the stuff as a way to see her.. It's really messed up, and sure I feel horrible that he took an attempt on his life but he has nothing to do with my family anymore, and it was so wrong of him to forcefully drag us all into this mess. He needs help, real help, and I really hope he gets it, but I also hope he wises up and leaves us alone for once...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

I need to trade red and yellow candy dates and I'm becoming very impatient :/


----------



## hestu (Jan 19, 2018)

i'm so stressed about school and i'm worried about getting into my program!!!! i did really well last semester but i struggled after my dad died and now it might come back to bite me!!! i met all the requirements but they only admit like 6 people per year and if i don't get in i'm screwed bc i can't afford my apartment without financial aid!!!! this is terrifying!!!!!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

I keep falling asleep when I should be awake. My pain medicine makes me really tired, and I just happened to make my bed really comfy so now I definitely can't fight this tiredness


----------



## moonford (Jan 19, 2018)

I wish I could hold my high notes better than I already do.


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jan 19, 2018)

/edit

rant over.


----------



## Marte (Jan 19, 2018)

Just completely burned my popcorn


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> Just completely burned my popcorn



me not too long ago lol..

also should probably go sleep soon but eh


----------



## Marte (Jan 19, 2018)

Sheila said:


> me not too long ago lol..
> 
> also should probably go sleep soon but eh



Tastes amazing, he he

Same here.. need to rest, but _internet_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

I need to take 3 days worth of physics notes but I completely filled up my notebook last semester and my dad hasn't bought me a new notebook yet 
Also they started thermodynamics and they're having fun with that, meanwhile I have to rest at home with a immobilized knee....

I miss physics T_T


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 19, 2018)

God, I absolutely despise how this 'friend' of mine treats me. She's a bit impolite to me. 

I'm just pissed at how she just left, without waiting on me. I wouldn't have done that to her. Perhaps I shouldn't be too mad at something like this, but I can't help it. She's said and done things to me that are just plain rude.


----------



## hestu (Jan 19, 2018)

FRUIT FLIES


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 19, 2018)

when it's late at night and you're tired and over emotional and completely overshare stuff with your friend who tries to comfort you and sends you a bunch of cute animal gifs and you go to sleep then immediately regret it in the morning because OH BOY did you say a lot help me


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 19, 2018)

My cookies keep coming out flat.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 20, 2018)

hillaruhsaur said:


> FRUIT FLIES



Maybe freeze your food waste until you chuck it?


----------



## John Wick (Jan 20, 2018)

The red UPDATE CHROME that I can't get rid of in my browser on Android. 

I DUN WUNT TU UPDAYTE KWOME! 

Sorry.. my cat got a hold of the phone. 


Again.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 20, 2018)

Onion burps...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> My cookies keep coming out flat.



Try refrigerating the batter before baking them, if that doesn't work you need some more flour in those bad boiis! I am a cookie expert. =D


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 20, 2018)

feel bad about my stats final and i hate my ap lit teacher's grading scale


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2018)

Well, it's 5am and nobody is awake. I really need someone to bring me a new ice pack, the one I have completely melted and is now like a warm squishy pillow


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> Tastes amazing, he he
> 
> Same here.. need to rest, but _internet_



sure does especially w/ extra butter lol

and yeah ikr xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2018)

I should be spending my time worrying about taking physics notes and working on calculus homework...
And instead I just spent like 30 min trying to re-adjust my leg brace.

And I just looked back on the post I made when I said i dislocated my kneecap. I'm surprised I've come this far; I've limped my way home, gone to many doctors appts, had knee surgery, suffered through _so much unbearable pain_, and yet I manage to somehow keep my head up. I haven't taken my Sertraline since my injury, and not once have I been depressed.

I mean how in the world does a broken patella cure depression?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I mean how in the world does a broken patella cure depression?



Because you focusing on getting healthy and that's a positive thing  Keep going going on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also what's bothering me is people really saying "Trump is the best pres we ever had".... Lmao either you are multi-billionares or just got a serious crack in your head.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Because you focusing on getting healthy and that's a positive thing  Keep going going on.
> 
> Also what's bothering me is people really saying "Trump is the best pres we ever had".... Lmao either you are multi-billionares or just got a serious crack in your head.



I am doing pretty well so far! I just hope depression doesn't get the best of me when I'm close to being rehabilitated and still have to walk on crutches.
And there are ppl who think that Trump is the best? I mean he's done some good things for our country but he's by no means the best pres we've ever had...


This random number just called my phone 3 times in a row and they didn't bother to leave a voicemail. If they call again I'm gonna get worried.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

Uhh excuse me ... Trump is 100% **** to the US so please go away okay :^)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Uhh excuse me ... Trump is 100% **** to the US so please go away okay :^)



Haha okay ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Haha okay ^^



good, i take back most stuff i said about you being dank hippie beans gbye 

also meh kind wanna watch episode VI now but gotta go do other things ayy :c


----------



## Zane (Jan 20, 2018)

it took me a week to make 95 bells lol D;


----------



## Marte (Jan 20, 2018)

Cold (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 20, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Onion burps...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Haha thanks! I?m not sure why they?ve suddenly started baking flat but I?m definitely gonna try refrigerating them next time.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 20, 2018)

it hurts so much... why am i being so immature.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2018)

Welp apparently im an idiot 

Gonna go hide now :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

think i balanced that comic magazine carton too heavy on my legs rip xD


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

My sleep schedule is WAY off, thanks to my boyfriend's brother's snoring (we all share same room for now).
His snoring is the very definition of sawing logs.

So now I rarely get to sleep with boyfriend at the same time, and am asleep when he's finally awake </3


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jan 20, 2018)

My anxiety is super severe right now and I'm restless; can't calm down.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2018)

Been mad at myself all morning and I can't stop. I keep calling myself an idiot, ignorant, and a bunch of other stupid stuff. 

I'm also getting a headache and my dad is really starting to tick me off.


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jan 20, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Been mad at myself all morning and I can't stop. I keep calling myself an idiot, ignorant, and a bunch of other stupid stuff.
> 
> I'm also getting a headache and my dad is really starting to tick me off.



-pat pat- Been there. :c


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 20, 2018)

<-- -->
such is the way of life i suppose.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Welp apparently im an idiot
> 
> Gonna go hide now :^)



Are...are you ok my dude?  I'm a bit concerned about you. :/


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 20, 2018)

my phone ****ing broke last night and im gonna spend 6 months without phone again woo


----------



## hestu (Jan 20, 2018)

stressed about school starting again, i already have too much to do and zero time


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2018)

so many things, i tried out for region band today and didn't make it, i was far from making it. i got 61st chair out of 100?? i mean did i suck that badly, there were kids who were way worse than me,,, but there are 60 ppl better than me lol


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

I swear, I'm slowly being driven mad here in so many ways.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 21, 2018)

i'm not in love anymore and i really miss it


----------



## riummi (Jan 21, 2018)

my mental health is really making me wonder if I have bpd or some other disorder DD:
I'm too nervous to go to counseling at school by myself even though I said I would last semester ;;


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 21, 2018)

I really miss my best friend. I haven't talked to her in three months and there's no way I can contact her. ;-;


----------



## John Wick (Jan 21, 2018)

My posts aren't showing. :-/


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 21, 2018)

The ants have now started to appear in my *bed*, what the heckle. I no longer trust this bed, I _knew_ that the uncomfortable sensation of something skittering up and down my back wasn't just a strand of hair.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

Miitomo re-releasing lit every Miitomo drop stage except for the FE stuff. I get the Marthcina mask was exclusive for a reason but the Leo and other things??? bruh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

New Leaf being glitched aa. Never got my Silver and Gold HHA badges even though I got the outside renovation rewards and the HHA items ages ago


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 21, 2018)

It‘s commendable of you to apologize, but I can not forgive you. Yet. I‘m still shrouded in blind hatred and I realize that it clouds my judgement. I‘ll have to resolve this for myself first before I can forgive you. I‘m sorry.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 21, 2018)

Walker being disrespected by Nintendo.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 21, 2018)

**** I've gotta finish this online class before Wednesday RIP me.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 21, 2018)

@ my brain Die


----------



## namiieco (Jan 21, 2018)

if people have got opinions like that, they should keep it to themselves.
i don't wanna hear it.


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 21, 2018)

where do I draw the line between someone who's a very mentally ill person who has trouble expressing their emotions and lashes out a lot and someone who's just an aggressive self-unaware asshat


----------



## Limon (Jan 21, 2018)

My dad in general.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

^that

also me everytime people compliment my hair:


----------



## riummi (Jan 21, 2018)

So far so good, no signs of having another roommate but I'm still hesitant so I can't fully relax...
On the plus side, paying for a triple when in fact I get a single or a double! nice


----------



## mitfy (Jan 21, 2018)

spent all weekend changing bedrooms, and rn im just so tired and irritated cuz my parents are being lowkey annoying and this bed is so hard to make and the mattress pad doesnt fit and i doubt my regular sheets will either and just. ugh. and i have to make do with the giant old furniture in here and the boring walls and the mass amounts of clutter cuz theres like no drawers space in here. i mean there are some pros (larger closet (though hardly makes a difference cuz thers so much stuff that's NOT MINE in there), two windows and more natural light, bigger in general) but i just miss my old room :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2018)

I feel so exhausted.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 21, 2018)

I want to see dear evan hansen in person, but tickets are SO expensive.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2018)

i should probably pay my phone insurance bc i can't really buy a new one atm lol


----------



## namiieco (Jan 22, 2018)

it would be great if you would dismiss us on time instead of texting your wife and playing games on your phone


----------



## Diancie (Jan 22, 2018)

immmm tiiiiired


----------



## hestu (Jan 22, 2018)

my neighbor is a slob and gave us fruit flies and we've been setting traps and killing them but this jerk opens his door during the day so they all come out into the hallway and back into our apartment, and they come through the vent between our apartments. he has bags of garbage all over his apartment and is constantly cleaning up huge spills on his floor, they're never going to go away at this rate gdi


----------



## dedenne (Jan 22, 2018)

namiieco said:


> it would be great if you would dismiss us on time instead of texting your wife and playing games on your phone



This is the most relatable thing ever


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 22, 2018)

stress stress stress

why do I do this to myselfffff


----------



## Soigne (Jan 22, 2018)

not giving 1 single heck about the reading i have to do for tomorrow. i might just Hope For The Best that i don't have a quiz in the morning and not do it.


----------



## hestu (Jan 23, 2018)

super anxious about the start of this semester, i only like one of the classes im taking and i am v unhappy that break is over


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2018)

paying that phone insurance .. echhhh expensive ****


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 23, 2018)

My poor, chapped hands hurt so much. The winter season is so unforgiving like that, I haven't even been outside that much without wearing gloves!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 23, 2018)

I cannot emphasize enough how much this boy's snoring will be the death of me. I struggle every night to fall asleep with bf, and refuse to give in and sleep after they wake up. I have dark, sad thoughts every night, and if I can't fall asleep, they're just on a loop. I only have one more month here, and want to get past this, but my goodness his brother and his snoring (not his fault) and habits (are his fault) are driving me crazy.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 23, 2018)

my mum cut "thin" bangs on me but then i had to try and thin it out myself
and now that it's drying it's starting to curl up way too much! *cries*

- - - Post Merge - - -

it looked like i was wearing a ****ing helmet on my head before i thinned it out


----------



## Soigne (Jan 23, 2018)

WELL i had a breakdown last night and i’ve been exhausted from that today & im thinking about transferring to a university w an online program for my degree instead because I Don’t Know If I Can Take Sitting In Class For 2 Hours Straight Per Class Anymore and because i don’t care about anything i’m learning at my current school. anyway. moral of the story is i am depressed in the cold light of day and i need to change something in my life


----------



## Bcat (Jan 23, 2018)

I’m so freaking tired of being sick


----------



## namiieco (Jan 23, 2018)

dammit why didn't i join the netball team?
i said i would work hard bettering myself.


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jan 23, 2018)

I cant work fridays because I have dance (I told my boss at least 5 times already)and yet she still books me for this Friday and no one can take my shift because everyone booked it off for exams :/

alsooooooooo

I am in a Grade 9 business course next semester (Which I really don't wanna take) but because my school sucks with making courses so  I am on a waiting list of 4 people to get into this world History class but most likely I'm taking grade 9 business. KMS.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2018)

God. I feel awful.


----------



## Mariotag (Jan 23, 2018)

I just find myself overwhelmed and oddly unmotivated.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 23, 2018)

My school won a National Blue Ribbon award so they're hosting a writing/drawing contest. I want to write something for the contest, but there are so many talented writers that I feel it would be a waste of time to enter.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Jan 24, 2018)

A few months ago Discord was working fine, now I made an account 2 days ago and anytime I try going on the web version I keep getting a blank screen ;; (no, I'm not downloading the desktop version)


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

You make me sick and you don't even apologize, all the while talking behind my back. You may be my future mother in law, but watch your back...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2018)

Tad not giving me the final pwp I need, I mean.. bruh come on dumb frog.

Also my banana getting smooshed and greasing my other bag ughh


----------



## Chele (Jan 24, 2018)

It’s very early in the morning and I can’t sleep! I shouldn’t even be on the forums at this time!
It’s all because of jet lag, thanks a lot. I need to sleep right now.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm sick so can't kiss or be around bf.
His brother is inconsiderate of others,
And their mum is mental and pretty selfish.

I'll miss my bf greatly when I have to leave next month, but sure as all hell won't miss other two, sorry.


----------



## tae (Jan 24, 2018)

im so tired of this ****.
i really just cant win, can i.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 24, 2018)

people truly only want to see you fail don’t they


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 24, 2018)

i really miss my old psychologist, i wish my therapy situation wouldn’t be like This but :’) im scared and sad and everything sucks i just want my treatment to not be a problem but !!!!!!!!!! 
djfjfdjjdfkdbskfkg guess i’ll die


----------



## WolfyWolf (Jan 24, 2018)

My directionless nature. My inability to express it or maybe feel like I have no where or one to express it to. Like this is me trying and I just... those first three words are the best summation. Anything else would be ignored overkill.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm trying to ask someone on why she opted out of buying a Nintendo Switch and why she initially decided not to buy a 3DS before ACNL came out, but she's not answering my questions. I believe she's trying to ignore me. Is she intentionally ignoring my questions and messages because I supported Trump, or is she just not comfortable answering these questions? I really wanted to know why she didn't want to buy the 3DS initially or the Switch.

Just letting you know two things:
1. I supported most of Trump's politics considering that I am a Republican, but when it comes to his moral behavior and twitter activity, he's not a nice person. I can't excuse him for that. Of course, I don't like everybody on the Republican Party either (especially Roy Moore).
2. I'm fine with people opposing Nintendo's current decision to make newer games easier, but I am bothered by those who back out of support completely without even trying. For example, you like playing Nintendo's handheld games since the days of the Game Boy, but refuse buying the 3DS despite having worthy titles that live up to the previous systems' standards. If you're boycotting Nintendo's newer games because of how easy they are, here's something I would like to let you know. They would've put this much handholding in older games if it weren't for the data limitations at the time. They try to make it easy for everyone to achieve the basic goals, yet hard to complete everything. And the reason why older games are harder is because of the lack of instructions, which was the result of data limitations.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

1. I can't tell if I'm feeling better or if I'm simply still loopy and desperate to feel better from my cold.
2. If I'm still loopy, too loopy to work lol


----------



## Marte (Jan 24, 2018)

My studies


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm trying to ask someone on why she opted out of buying a Nintendo Switch and why she initially decided not to buy a 3DS before ACNL came out, but she's not answering my questions. I believe she's trying to ignore me. Is she intentionally ignoring my questions and messages because I supported Trump, or is she just not comfortable answering these questions? I really wanted to know why she didn't want to buy the 3DS initially or the Switch.
> 
> Just letting you know two things:
> 1. I supported most of Trump's politics considering that I am a Republican, but when it comes to his moral behavior and twitter activity, he's not a nice person. I can't excuse him for that. Of course, I don't like everybody on the Republican Party either (especially Roy Moore).
> 2. I'm fine with people opposing Nintendo's current decision to make newer games easier, but I am bothered by those who back out of support completely without even trying. For example, you like playing Nintendo's handheld games since the days of the Game Boy, but refuse buying the 3DS despite having worthy titles that live up to the previous systems' standards. If you're boycotting Nintendo's newer games because of how easy they are, here's something I would like to let you know. They would've put this much handholding in older games if it weren't for the data limitations at the time. They try to make it easy for everyone to achieve the basic goals, yet hard to complete everything. And the reason why older games are harder is because of the lack of instructions, which was the result of data limitations.



Just an assumption from a 3rd party looking in, but if the conversation is as well, passionate as this, I'm assuming this is why she may not be replying? Just me though lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Just an assumption from a 3rd party looking in, but if the conversation is as well, passionate as this, I'm assuming this is why she may not be replying? Just me though lol



She could be passionate about her decision to not support Nintendo, just like how I am about older fans losing respect in Nintendo, Game Freak, HAL Laboratory, or whoever, but I also know that she hates Trump a lot, also hates the Republican Party as a whole. I’m gonna be honest here. I actually voted for Trump in 2016. But my vote wasn’t about Trump. It was about Hillary, Obama, the Supreme Court, and how badly society declined during the Obama years. I never even liked Trump to begin with, but it didn’t matter who I voted for because Trump is going to win my home state anyway. The fact that I voted for Trump or even supported him could possibly be why she wouldn’t want to respond to me. She probably found out that I did it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2018)

How could I be so _inconsiderate?_ My mom's out there, working her rear end off to support our family. She's a single parent, and my dad has not payed a mere cent to her for child support. I haven't seen him in years, and I don't know where the hell he is now. My mom needs me, she really does. Do you know what she's been saying to me lately? _"Prices are going up. Insurance rates are going up. I'm so tired."_ Damn it, mom. I'm sorry I haven't been much use to you. Starting now, I'll do the best I can to support you.


----------



## Chele (Jan 24, 2018)

It’s not very fun when your parents are arguing in front of you, and when your dad thinks that everything he does is correct. Poor mum. I saw her crying in the bedroom the other day. It broke my heart, and she’s getting older as well... she never wants to talk about the fights that she has with my father. She’s just a modest, quiet soul who defends herself and gets scolded for it. If my dad attempts to fight my mother, then I will kick him so hard. He may not know that I kick very hard, and he also may not know that I took football lessons for years now.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 24, 2018)

we're growing further apart.
and it hurts.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 24, 2018)

The deli sliced pastrami I buy now has the texture of a thin beef bologna.


----------



## riummi (Jan 25, 2018)

bruh you are testing my patience with this 
should I really be questioning this at this point


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 25, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm trying to ask someone on why she opted out of buying a Nintendo Switch and why she initially decided not to buy a 3DS before ACNL came out, but she's not answering my questions. I believe she's trying to ignore me. Is she intentionally ignoring my questions and messages because I supported Trump, or is she just not comfortable answering these questions? I really wanted to know why she didn't want to buy the 3DS initially or the Switch.
> 
> Just letting you know two things:
> 1. I supported most of Trump's politics considering that I am a Republican, but when it comes to his moral behavior and twitter activity, he's not a nice person. I can't excuse him for that. Of course, I don't like everybody on the Republican Party either (especially Roy Moore).
> 2. I'm fine with people opposing Nintendo's current decision to make newer games easier, but I am bothered by those who back out of support completely without even trying. For example, you like playing Nintendo's handheld games since the days of the Game Boy, but refuse buying the 3DS despite having worthy titles that live up to the previous systems' standards. If you're boycotting Nintendo's newer games because of how easy they are, here's something I would like to let you know. They would've put this much handholding in older games if it weren't for the data limitations at the time. They try to make it easy for everyone to achieve the basic goals, yet hard to complete everything. And the reason why older games are harder is because of the lack of instructions, which was the result of data limitations.



if someone ignores you to do a talk about nintendo just because politics then that person is stupid


----------



## Cress (Jan 25, 2018)

What's bothering me right now is ^that guy up there^ is posting incorrect facts on my profile


----------



## Zane (Jan 25, 2018)

why does my hair have to grow so fast gggghhfffjgkjg I wish I knew someone who would cut it for free. ;/



Alolan_Apples said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tanukki said:


> if someone ignores you to do a talk about nintendo just because politics then that person is stupid



Lol no one is ever obligated to answer to you. And if you already know the reason why they might not be interested in talking to you there's really no need to push it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 25, 2018)

riummi said:


> bruh you are testing my patience with this
> should I really be questioning this at this point



Was that directed toward me?


----------



## Marte (Jan 25, 2018)

I want bamboo is my town so badlyyyy, but I only have the second store upgrade


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2018)

Yet again, staying up because of your snoring.
I'd post how loud it is, but wouldn't be kind.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cCupcakeo said:


> I want bamboo is my town so badlyyyy, but I only have the second store upgrade



I can get you bamboo if you like?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> She could be passionate about her decision to not support Nintendo, just like how I am about older fans losing respect in Nintendo, Game Freak, HAL Laboratory, or whoever, but I also know that she hates Trump a lot, also hates the Republican Party as a whole. I?m gonna be honest here. I actually voted for Trump in 2016. But my vote wasn?t about Trump. It was about Hillary, Obama, the Supreme Court, and how badly society declined during the Obama years. I never even liked Trump to begin with, but it didn?t matter who I voted for because Trump is going to win my home state anyway. The fact that I voted for Trump or even supported him could possibly be why she wouldn?t want to respond to me. She probably found out that I did it.



Even still, making it this big a deal probably isn't helping the cause :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

Apples, chill pill dude. Also what a person wants to buy, it's their decision. I for one will not support Switch unless they drop in price and/or they drop that stupid paid multiplayer thing. That goes for all consoles though.

Also rip wallet but those shirts were so cute aa


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 25, 2018)

Tanukki said:


> if someone ignores you to do a talk about nintendo just because politics then that person is stupid


It is, but if they are going to ignore your questions because of political reasons, it would be about every subject, including video games, food, weather, holidays, everything. They probably don't even want to talk to you about anything if you voted for someone they absolutely hate with a passion.

I know it was a bad idea to vote for Trump, considering what you guys stand for, but I have my reasons to pick someone. My beliefs are vastly different to what most of this site believes in. If I had to vote in the past many presidential elections back since 1968, it will always be the Republican candidate, including Nixon, Reagan, and Bush, three other guys Trump haters hate with a passion.



Zane said:


> why does my hair have to grow so fast gggghhfffjgkjg I wish I knew someone who would cut it for free. ;/
> 
> Lol no one is ever obligated to answer to you. And if you already know the reason why they might not be interested in talking to you there's really no need to push it.



I understand that. But if I were to assume why she refused to buy a switch and almost didn't want to buy a 3DS, judging by the other things she said, it could be because of how Nintendo is making their games easier in the future. Back in the GB/N64 era and GBA/GC era, games used to be more challenging, but since they are trying to appeal to the newer generations, they want to cut the difficulty for newcomers. Some people really want more challenge, and some people would refuse to buy the hardware because of the software. I did know that she opted out of buying Pokemon Sun and Moon because of putting more in-game instructions and destination waypoints on the map to indicate where to go, which gave me a clue about something. I'll stop here for now.

Also, my hair does grow fast too. But I get haircuts once every seven weeks.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 25, 2018)

I crave sweets, and I can't buy any because I'm broke


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

Uhhh I really hope it's not EMS for a few cards, I selected reg mail/air small packet for a reason and I don't want home delivery at 7 am tyvm lol


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 25, 2018)

I thought I had studied enough to do well in today's exam but the reality ended up crushing my positive feelings about my skills.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2018)

You yell like that over the smallest things and you wonder why no one is comfortable around you? You want people to open up, but when they do, you rage? We literally have to walk on glass around you, and you expect me to feel "right at home"? I'm cowering in the dark right now. You're a grown woman, be a better example to your children. You get surprised when your kids get defensive after you show little to no affection for so many years? Give what you want in return.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 25, 2018)

I really wanted a new hairstyle and I knew EXACTLY what I wanted, I even had a picture from a stylist magazine and they still ****ed it up. It's way too short. I think I'm going to need like 2 months off work or I'll probably die.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 25, 2018)

waiting for friends :/
im always waiting


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

Elvengale said:


> I really wanted a new hairstyle and I knew EXACTLY what I wanted, I even had a picture from a stylist magazine and they still ****ed it up. It's way too short. I think I'm going to need like 2 months off work or I'll probably die.



me everytime i go to hairdresser, although better in recent years when i've only trimmed the ends...


----------



## Zireael (Jan 25, 2018)

Sheila said:


> me everytime i go to hairdresser, although better in recent years when i've only trimmed the ends...



It's a crisis I haven't experienced in years because I did the very same, just getting it trimmed at the ends to maintain the shape. But god forbid you want something a little different, 'cause they'll suddenly give you something RADICALLY different and you're left sitting there thinking "wait where'd my hair go". Ahhh... I'm not looking forward to seeing how it is when I wake up in the morning either lol.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 25, 2018)

speaking of hair, i'm getting mine bleached at a new place and i am Not excited at all because i don't know any of the people who work there and i feel like my hair is going to be yellow


----------



## namiieco (Jan 25, 2018)

god, i'm tired of all this she likes him, he likes her, what are we? 7 years old?


----------



## Chele (Jan 25, 2018)

Darn it! This jet lag isn’t going away. I slept very late yesterday, and also woke up very late today. I might have to do some exercise because that apparently helps it. It could even be insomnia, though.
Also, my dad is a disgrace to my family. I seriously wanna kill him because he is that mean to me. He acts as if I don’t have any feelings. He acts as if he doesn’t know that I cry so much whenever he says a word to me. 
Honestly I feel so depressed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 25, 2018)

I am hungry, but I am on a diet right now, so I can't do anything about that.

But at least the day is almost over.


----------



## Kit (Jan 25, 2018)

Back hurts :/


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2018)

I didn't come all this way for this drama. Meet me halfway.


----------



## Zane (Jan 26, 2018)

I've had this album for idek how  many years now and only just found out there's a song missing from it lol I don't get how this happened cuz I was 99% sure I bought it on iTunes but I guess I'm remembering that all wrong?? Where did I get this incomplete version.. why would someone do thjis.. I could've been playing this track to death with the rest of them this whole time >:V

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> I didn't come all this way for this drama. Meet me halfway.



your new avatar is awesome


----------



## Chele (Jan 26, 2018)

Okay I’m going to sleep earlier than usual and I’m trying this sleeping method that’d apparently work for most people? 
Oh well, I’d pray to god that it’d work.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2018)

Zane said:


> I've had this album for idek how  many years now and only just found out there's a song missing from it lol I don't get how this happened cuz I was 99% sure I bought it on iTunes but I guess I'm remembering that all wrong?? Where did I get this incomplete version.. why would someone do thjis.. I could've been playing this track to death with the rest of them this whole time >:V
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not even music can take this stress away.
I'll miss you so much when I leave, but I think there's less stress at home in the end...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2018)

Elvengale said:


> It's a crisis I haven't experienced in years because I did the very same, just getting it trimmed at the ends to maintain the shape. But god forbid you want something a little different, 'cause they'll suddenly give you something RADICALLY different and you're left sitting there thinking "wait where'd my hair go". Ahhh... I'm not looking forward to seeing how it is when I wake up in the morning either lol.



yeah they always do their own customization to what they think and it's so annoying.. ughh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2018)

got decent wa cards in the batch today but i still miss raddle, june, sprocket and that duck i think with all the instruments


----------



## Zane (Jan 26, 2018)

I got to sleep for like 3 hours. I think I could gladly push you off a cliff right now. Why is the basic, entry-level of courtesy like asking for the moon around here


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 26, 2018)

he doesn't love me anymore even though he says he does but i know he's a liar
because if he did he would want to be with me, not far away from me right now.


----------



## easpa (Jan 26, 2018)

Found out earlier this week that if I want to go straight into a masters degree in social work after my undergraduate, I'll have to work up 220 hours of volunteer work by this month next year. Not really sure how doable that is atm


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2018)

Thought I was feeling better from flu, then attempted to go out for food, then apparently acted even "loopier" than usual according to bf. Lost balance a few times and even almost fell in the shower, and forgot phone at home, which wasn't like me. So resting for few more days; combination of tiredness and meds ughhhh am I even typing right lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 26, 2018)

The quality of the deli sliced honey ham now.



honeyaura said:


> Thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Could depend on the music.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2018)

Man, _The Breakfast Club_ DVD is all scratched up. I can't even watch the movie, just the main menu.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 26, 2018)

idk what im supposed to say - you always open my snaps and don't say anything. maybe i should start doing that lol

~~~

it's so draining.


----------



## mitfy (Jan 26, 2018)

it bothers me that my friend is affected by all this too.
(i feel like this is our problem to deal with and nobody else should have to suffer with us or because of us. i mean, i'm not going to talk to them again. it ended so abruptly.)
i only told her after it all went to horrible horrible **** (monday night) and every night at the same time (around 8-9) we both start feeling weird and bad because of what happened. it bothers me she's hurting too and that she's been hurting the whole time and i've been off making mistakes with someone else.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 26, 2018)

i'm just tired and defeated and i don't have the flame i once did.
how am i supposed to deal with this? how am i supposed to fight
if you won't fight either? i know how you feel about me.
SO WHY do you keep lying? i don't want to be comforted by your lies anymore.
i just want nothing more than the truth, even if it kills me inside..

- - - Post Merge - - -

god it burns so bad IT JUST BURNS man.


----------



## Elov (Jan 26, 2018)

I ****ing hate my life.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 26, 2018)

i know ur with ur boyfriend rn and i just HATE


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 26, 2018)

I was in a birthday.... I dint have gift yet thanks to mail
But I will give it when I get it
But the other people he invited dint gave him nothing :/


----------



## Locket (Jan 27, 2018)

ouch 
that kinda hurt man

that actually did hurt me man


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Man, _The Breakfast Club_ DVD is all scratched up. I can't even watch the movie, just the main menu.



Ughh I hate this especially when they hand it in to second hand stores all scratched so yeah be careful if you bought it in those store or just any physical store.. check the stuff if you can.


----------



## Locket (Jan 27, 2018)

that really hurt douchebag that i still love


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2018)

also hhh so tired meow even though i had coffee wtfff

also pondering if i should switch out tad because he is an ass and get someone new because yeah i never get the campfire pwp


----------



## moonford (Jan 27, 2018)

I fear the fact that writing will get harder as the years go by, we lack originality because of the various books which are based around the same concepts and fail to bring anything new to those concepts; even if they are written better than their predecessors, they will be shunned for being unoriginal. The sad reality is, being original nowadays is hard.


The only thing we can do as writers, is to: 1. Do the concept 2. Make it as strong and unique as they can. It is hard and people seriously need to understand that art takes time, and still has the possibility of being shunned. 

Here's to making something beautiful, loved and witty.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 27, 2018)

Spoiler: ....









i was going to post this in the new leaf screenshots thread but uh i changed my mind.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Ughh I hate this especially when they hand it in to second hand stores all scratched so yeah be careful if you bought it in those store or just any physical store.. check the stuff if you can.



Yeah ;/ I borrowed the DVD from a public library, didn't check the disc until I got home...and boy was it scratched.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 27, 2018)

lol well i'm already done w people for the day

it doesn't bother me tbh but it's still annoying as hell

- - - Post Merge - - -

then again if you think that abt yourself when you are literally 10 lol.. yikes.


----------



## moonford (Jan 27, 2018)

mog called me a "bit of an idiot" on the tbt discord chat and now I'm a tad bit majorly severely depressed


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 27, 2018)

lol everyone already knows the truth abt u and it's hilarioussss HAAAAHHAAAAA


----------



## Zane (Jan 27, 2018)

my head trying to kill me as usual :T I've been sleeping extremely badly for like the last month or so and boyyyy it's starting to really wear me out

- - - Post Merge - - -

unrelated but it also drives me nuts when people don't answer 'yes or no' questions


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 27, 2018)

so lazy want to keep doing water colors but its a lot of fuss for the outcome. but then part of me is like the outcome will be nice if i try. ughhh then i wanna practice digital and UGHHH i have homework no time for anything anymore


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2018)

My vertigo and weakness is driving me crazy. And this woman isn't making anything better.


----------



## ohkat (Jan 27, 2018)

understanding people is difficult & jealousy sucks


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 27, 2018)

I wish I had someone to talk to about anything and everything without feeling like I'm a ***** or just burdening anyone. I wish I could tell people that I want to be left alone and not talked to without hurting their feelings.

This is why I feel it's better not to talk at all.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn near everything.


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 28, 2018)

I have an art project that I'm running late on >.> Basically, I made it really complicated (I didn't know it would be that complicated :<) while most people in my class made theirs very simple :[ I feel like I'm not gonna finish it in time, and I'm just a little stressed about it e_e


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 28, 2018)

you look at me as a liability and i'm not. i'm worth being around. i'm worth people's time. I'M WORTH IT. even if you don't see that, i do, and i'm not going to be oppressed anymore. 
i'm. ****ing. worth it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 28, 2018)

I think I'd like to focus more on in game stuff, rather than forum stuff.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 28, 2018)

i literally despise finally feeling more connected to people only for them to criticize me for speaking true facts n fire
like okay sweeties keep being delusional


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah ;/ I borrowed the DVD from a public library, didn't check the disc until I got home...and boy was it scratched.



oh **** that's even worse.. like can't people take care of their stuff.. or just stop doing that smfh


----------



## namiieco (Jan 28, 2018)

i feel so lethargic i just want to stay home
but i've gotta go because i can't just say i can't go for a reason like this, it's my friends birthday
also i have to shower and get ready uuuuuuuuhh


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 28, 2018)

Ahhhh I forgot what time I'm supposed to start work tomorrow I really hope it's 9:30 am I'm like 90% sure that's what my manager said?? ;-;


----------



## namiieco (Jan 28, 2018)

i had a shower so i'm in a better mood but i have to walk all way thereeeeee
ugh


----------



## milkyi (Jan 28, 2018)

i still feel sad over yesterday and i just want you to be here so it can go away


----------



## Romaki (Jan 28, 2018)

The  smiley is bothering me more than it should. And I don't know why.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Ahhhh I forgot what time I'm supposed to start work tomorrow I really hope it's 9:30 am I'm like 90% sure that's what my manager said?? ;-;



call them if you can otherwise, idk try to check if you have some work web/schedule thing?

also are we even allowed to have paypal refer stuff in the sig??


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 28, 2018)

My girlfriend's internet has been so slow lately. It can barely even load TBT. :/


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2018)

Stalfos said:


> My girlfriend's internet has been so slow lately. It can barely even load TBT. :/



Why would you even want to load TBT in the first place?


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 28, 2018)

Zendel said:


> Why would you even want to load TBT in the first place?



Because of all the lovelies here like yourself. uwu


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2018)

Stalfos said:


> Because of all the lovelies here like yourself. uwu



Stop lying, turn back while you still can!


(You are also very lovely)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2018)

getting the egg series.. i mean it was doable since you don't get doubles unlike pav? i think or whoever gets you that but eeecch


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 28, 2018)

idk i just cant stand you you lying *****


----------



## hestu (Jan 28, 2018)

the people screaming 20 feet away from me while i'm trying to work


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 28, 2018)

i don't know why but i kind of want to cry lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm tired of people making me feel worthless because of my personality hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Soigne (Jan 28, 2018)

my tendency to overshare


----------



## mogyay (Jan 28, 2018)

there's one person i can think of in my life that i didn't feel the need to say sorry to them because they never made me feel like i had to and i think i realise now how important that was. also it's 2am why am i even thinking of this lmao, pls sleep babe


----------



## riummi (Jan 29, 2018)

honestly I bet girls would be so much more understanding


Spoiler: idk



idg wtf is wrong with me sometimes
I feel like a piece of **** for just getting bothered by something and I feel like I deserve it 
I can't stop thinking about that small remark you made and it just hurts my self-esteem so much that I don't know what to think about my own body - in no way do you ever say such things about my body
I feel so stupid
and I can't get the fact that you said that out of my mind? It wont leave my head and I feel so bitter and annoyed that you would have the audacity to say that.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2018)

My failing memory.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 29, 2018)

I woke up because hunger and now too excited for today I can't sleep and it's gonna be bad


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 29, 2018)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i don't know why but i kind of want to cry lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i'm tired of people making me feel worthless because of my personality hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



You have handsome anime guys in your rotating sig and I don't know who they are.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2018)

forgot to bring a small snack to work rip oh well i survived

also i know i should use the staff entrance/exit for leaving but i wanted to put away a shirt to try on when i got the time, don't be mean smh


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 29, 2018)

my body is incredibly frail. not sure if i'll live for very long


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2018)

I know you feel that way with me... just wish I saw it more.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 29, 2018)

Holy hell, not this crap again.


----------



## riummi (Jan 30, 2018)

Holy crap where the hell is this disgusting smell coming from? Sometimes it's coming from my window, but other times it comes from legit nowhere 
I can't take my room smelling like weed and I hate that the smell wakes me up at night


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 30, 2018)

How long can I last like this... Love is strong, but it's so hard I feel like crying every day and every night.


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow, that memo was super well-written and helpful, thanks. Why don’t you write it in Klingon next time? That might actually significantly improve its readability :|


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2018)

lmao yeah we have fun at work and stuff but don't go falling for me or whatever jfc lol


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheila said:


> lmao yeah we have fun at work and stuff but don't go falling for me or whatever jfc lol



Savage lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

_cramps ughhhh and I just got over my flu, thought I was free_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Savage lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> _cramps ughhhh and I just got over my flu, thought I was free_



lmao yeah just a co-worker really thinking i'm like awesome for some reason.. yeah i do my job and i have a pretty rare sense of humour around here lol.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 30, 2018)

My cat is sick


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 30, 2018)

I have zero thick skin.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 30, 2018)

She's home. No more relaxing.


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2018)

my stomach is upset


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 31, 2018)

Was arguing with my girlfriend, a bit irritated now.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 31, 2018)

wishing she'd answer me lol ****


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 31, 2018)

I am in pain because of the monthly suffer time. The thing.


----------



## pidge (Jan 31, 2018)

im home alone and sick ew


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 31, 2018)

At my boring practice which is lame


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2018)

should have just said no smh like stop hitting on me


----------



## pique (Jan 31, 2018)

As I was washing my hair the hot water ran out and I had to take an ice cold shower. When I got out no one had turned on the heat in our house so it was 31 degrees Fahrenheit inside my room.


----------



## moonford (Jan 31, 2018)

I feel sadder than usual, the Cranberries playing in the background isnt helping.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 31, 2018)

As great as pancakes are, I miss burgers, etc.
Also, I wonder if you ever think about how you make others feel. Good Lord.


----------



## Minto (Jan 31, 2018)

I think I've pretty much embarrassed myself in front of most of my boyfriend's family members, but I just met his uncle over video chat and he said "hi" so I just smiled and waved. Well my shy ass out of impulse just looked down quickly to avoid anymore eye-contact and he goes and asks my boyfriend; "What's wrong with her?" hdjsfhjkd that was too awkward for me why would you ask that


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 1, 2018)

-So pretty much broke as certain plans have changed. Wouldn't be as bad if I wasn't states away from home.
-I want to shower, but their mum needs shower for mornings for work. The heater is small, and can barely give hot water after 5-10 min.
-I'm hungry. Even if I wasn't broke, no ride to get something til bf wakes up lol
-And how long should I wait... for you

cranky sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

aaaaa finished reading _the splendor of portugal_ and it was too good hhhhhh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 1, 2018)

Wanna know what bothers me: when people say something rude about me or rude to me, then others upvote or like their posts that was pointing at me in a negative light. When people upvote a post by another that gives me a bad reputation, it’s basically encouraging everyone to view me negatively. I am sick of people giving me a negative reputation. I never even liked that since day one on the forums. I know that I will receive negative reputation if I do something bad, but people give me negative reputation for even believing what they don’t agree with as someone upvotes their post for being rude to me.


----------



## Dormire (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm bothered by not having the food I want to eat right now. Very, very bothered.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 1, 2018)

temporary memory loss when i wake up is getting worse


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2018)

Been off of this site for about 10-11 days now... I'm just really annoyed with it. Being here makes me feel like an idiot now. Like this forum just gives a really bad vibe and I don't want to associate with bad vibes (I especially don't need that since I'm hella busy in college and I aint got time for bs).

I'm also really feeling like making my avatar something based on SM64... like I like my signature, I'll prob keep it for a while, but I really want to change my avatar.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wanna know what bothers me: when people say something rude about me or rude to me, then others upvote or like their posts that was pointing at me in a negative light. When people upvote a post by another that gives me a bad reputation, it’s basically encouraging everyone to view me negatively. I am sick of people giving me a negative reputation. I never even liked that since day one on the forums. I know that I will receive negative reputation if I do something bad, but people give me negative reputation for even believing what they don’t agree with as someone upvotes their post for being rude to me.



Eh.. praise for sticking to your opinions I guess but considering how conservative you are and sometimes making questionable posts I'm not surprised, honestly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As in conservative and not seeing good sides in things sometimes I guess, nothing personal.. I'm like that to everyone so no special treatment lel.

also idk whether i should laugh or bang my head on the keyboard rn lol.


----------



## Rose (Feb 1, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wanna know what bothers me: when people say something rude about me or rude to me, then others upvote or like their posts that was pointing at me in a negative light. When people upvote a post by another that gives me a bad reputation, it?s basically encouraging everyone to view me negatively. I am sick of people giving me a negative reputation. I never even liked that since day one on the forums. I know that I will receive negative reputation if I do something bad, but people give me negative reputation for even believing what they don?t agree with as someone upvotes their post for being rude to me.


As to quote the first post of this thread: 'there is no need to express your annoyance about other members on the forum. If you have a problem with someone you need to PM them and resolve the issue or talk to a moderator.'


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 1, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Eh.. praise for sticking to your opinions I guess but considering how conservative you are and sometimes making questionable posts I'm not surprised, honestly.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> As in conservative and not seeing good sides in things sometimes I guess, nothing personal.. I'm like that to everyone so no special treatment lel.



I don't deserve special treatment or immunity to criticism. Nobody does. I don't see anything bad about being conservative, but I can safely say that there are a lot of immature members on this forum (and the internet as well). And there are some that believe it's morally right to bully others that do not have the same opinion as theirs. What I wanted to say is not just that I don't like people being rude to me or pointing their fingers at a negative light, but I also don't like those who like those posts made by others that are either making me look evil or are blatantly disrespectful (like when someome told me to go back to being sick). I've been silent about that for a while, but now I like to explain what else I didn't like.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 1, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 1, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don't deserve special treatment or immunity to criticism. Nobody does. I don't see anything bad about being conservative, but I can safely say that there are a lot of immature members on this forum (and the internet as well). And there are some that believe it's morally right to bully others that do not have the same opinion as theirs. What I wanted to say is not just that I don't like people being rude to me or pointing their fingers at a negative light, but I also don't like those who like those posts made by others that are either making me look evil or are blatantly disrespectful (like when someome told me to go back to being sick). I've been silent about that for a while, but now I like to explain what else I didn't like.



If this was triggered by the recent comment in the other thread, I think you're overreacting. People will upvote posts they agree with and/or think is funny. It doesn't necessarily mean that they're out to put you in a negative light.

And btw. It's not the upvotes that gives you a reputation.


----------



## Marte (Feb 1, 2018)

Leaving tomorrow, and haven't even started packing


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 1, 2018)

On another note. How the heck am I gonna get home? We've had some wild weather today and it has probably fallen close to half a meter of snow (around 18 inches).


----------



## Rose (Feb 1, 2018)

Stalfos said:


> On another note. How the heck am I gonna get home? We've had some wild weather today and it has probably fallen close to half a meter of snow (around 18 inches).


Wow! I live somewhere that doesn't snow, and while my immediate gut feeling is jealousy, I also know that's because I've never had to _deal _with it. Shoveling and driving and such is probably such a pain, pretty or not.

My only association with it is when I'm on vacation somewhere, so maybe I should let it kick my butt sometime.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2018)

That was a completely idiotic thing to do.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 1, 2018)

Wish I wasn't so stressed. Just recovered from another migraine, it was horrific.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rose said:


> Wow! I live somewhere that doesn't snow, and while my immediate gut feeling is jealousy, I also know that's because I've never had to _deal _with it. Shoveling and driving and such is probably such a pain, pretty or not.
> 
> My only association with it is when I'm on vacation somewhere, so maybe I should let it kick my butt sometime.



Same! It snowed a bit here in Oklahoma where I'm visiting for a few months (sudden change from Florida weather!). I was always so jealous, but now I miss driving without having to worry about my boyfriend's car not liking the cold. Plus, his mum rarely has the heat on -_- guess I understand though

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> On another note. How the heck am I gonna get home? We've had some wild weather today and it has probably fallen close to half a meter of snow (around 18 inches).



Please be safe out there :c


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 1, 2018)

dear procrastination:
leave me alone.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2018)

I wish my mom would stop making fun of my music tastes. Listened to _For The Longest Time_ by Billy Joel, and apparently she didn't like it simply because it was an old song. I then put on _I'm Still Standing_ by Elton John, and suddenly she was smiling and saying that it was better than the other one. Funny, because it was both released the same year. 

Also, I hope I'm not coming down with something.


----------



## Farobi (Feb 2, 2018)

motivation to study is lower than i'd like  dammit i need good grades to be able to study abroad next year gkadflgadnkvnmlhogihm


----------



## riummi (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm so confused trying to figure out my orientation or if I even fall into a category
I'm all over the place tbh


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 2, 2018)

I've now added another worry to my worry collection. I was curious about why my eyes sometimes involuntarily move rapidly from left to right and it can apparently be a symptom of a brain tumor.


----------



## ohkat (Feb 2, 2018)

not knowing where you stand in someones life sucks 

also I know I should be working harder in preparation for fall collage but all I can think about is how badly the debt will crush me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I wish my mom would stop making fun of my music tastes. Listened to _For The Longest Time_ by Billy Joel, and apparently she didn't like it simply because it was an old song. I then put on _I'm Still Standing_ by Elton John, and suddenly she was smiling and saying that it was better than the other one. Funny, because it was both released the same year.
> 
> Also, I hope I'm not coming down with something.



Okay wow, that's rude  I mean, yeah my mom doesn't like old Portuguese music but at least she leaves me alone :c
--
also dude, yeah i was kind of busy next week because yeah i've two evenings at the cinema and probably some other **** i need to do.. doesn't mean you need to come up with new possible dates _you_ are free jfc.

also if you bring that up again or trying to joke-hit on me or w/e i'mma tell you off real sharp.


----------



## namiieco (Feb 2, 2018)

i can hear the annoyance through your sighs. 
i'm a burden right now to you, aren't i? i know that but you didn't need to state it so agressively
disgusting is a strong word.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2018)

okay yeah that map wasn't so workable at all.. like when you forget that tiny freaking place to path they ofc take it


----------



## namiieco (Feb 2, 2018)

im starting to think too negatively and it's scaring me. i was never a person to think about stuff like this and i'm ashamed thinking this way,,,


----------



## Soigne (Feb 2, 2018)

a bit too much has happened tonight for my liking. almost had a break in while i was sitting in the front part of the house alone. now i can’t stop having panic attacks. ive been stuck here in a corner for over two hours and i cant move. my anxiety was bad but i didn’t know it was this bad. i don’t want to be alone ever again

i keep thinking i hear noises. i have all the lights turned off because i’m terrified they’ll see which room has lights on and target other areas. i know they’re gone. there’s no one out there now. but i still worry


----------



## mitfy (Feb 2, 2018)

i just want to forget about them


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Feb 2, 2018)

I got a B on a math paper... then I went on a rant in why I’ll never get into college with that low of a grade...


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2018)

i'm gonna die before this food is done


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 3, 2018)

You sure know how to make a girl feel stupid. It's obvious where your priorities are.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 3, 2018)

Another really close family friend is on her deathbed from cancer... just had to go through this a few years ago and already again... probably going to go say our goodbyes tomorrow and I can't stand it. =[


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)

TheCrystalClods said:


> I got a B on a math paper... then I went on a rant in why I’ll never get into college with that low of a grade...



uhhh i'd be over the top dancing if I even got that on maths paper that old lol. also why do people consider B a bad one??


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 3, 2018)

The way my face looks has started bothering me again. I look so odd in an environment where everyone else is so good-looking and I'm sure I'm worsening their day by existing too close to them.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 3, 2018)

My hair is still too thin, I don't know what to do anymore.&#55357;&#56869;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)

mine just grows so freaking slow but it is thick like bruh..start growing 

also ughhhhhhh why am i not in autumn yet in new leaf  might just make a thread later


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)

tried the mh gen demo.. i mean it seems better but to be honest can they make a less clunky item menu??? i mean i don't wanna press like 20 button combos just to use a freaking fire pit


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2018)

half the time when I do somebody a favor they make me regret it smh


----------



## namiieco (Feb 3, 2018)

wow i've literally done nothing productive today
my day has consisted of crying, trying to cheer myself up and eating away my sadness


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm so done with the cold man I'm freezing just trying to sit here like fr I'm over it let's get some sun already


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

I've started despising myself again, more than usual.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

Why does it seem like I'm the only person at my school who'd rather have regular classes than a freaking free-for-all for two days?  Winter Carnival sucks.  Why would I want to play board games with a bunch of people I don't know and don't even care to know?  Also, who gives a **** about who wins the class vs. class soccer/basketball games?  I don't.  I literally got a migraine from all the screaming and cheering.  Everyone needs to chill out and tone it down.  I only sat in the gym as long as I did because my bestie insisted that I sit with her.  It seems a bit silly to be venting about this now since the last day was yesterday, but I still remember the agony of my migraine.  Who thought it was a good idea to let a bunch of teenagers do basically whatever they want for 16 hours?  Hopefully they don't make you go to **** like that in college or I'll lose it.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 4, 2018)

Both of my ankles are in pain. One because it's messed up and always is, the other because it looks like I've got another freaking spider bite on it. Thank god I've been taking antihistamines otherwise I would've been screwed at work today! At least now I know why I've been feeling off lately.


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 4, 2018)

My mind is stuck in an infinite loop.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

can they please remake the dumb turnip system in new leaf tyvm


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 4, 2018)

ofc my friend spoils the most important death of drv3
now i wanna spoil the whole game to her bc who cares anymore ****

~~~

someone talk to me about drv3 i'm going to exPLode


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

also miitomo drop. yeah thanks for releasing the fairy items that stage is impossible :^^^^)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

The weekend's over again and I have homework to do.  ****.


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

my cousin


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

sunday gdi i hate em


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 4, 2018)

Being an artist is great, but it's not straight-forward work. Meaning, on top of having the drive to work in general, there must always be that "spark" of inspiration. If I'm feeling down, that "spark" is hard to find and harder to keep. So, I guess I'm struggling with that now.

His mum's negativity and yelling doesn't help one bit.


----------



## carp (Feb 4, 2018)

dont really know if there's any point to me doing what i'm currently doing as i have no idea what i want to do


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

^^^^^ mood ^^^^^^

sometimes i just stare at my computer screen with regret and sadness.


----------



## Marte (Feb 4, 2018)

I downloaded TINDER. .___.


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> I downloaded TINDER. .___.



lmao, thats the worst mistake anyone could make

- - - Post Merge - - -

DELETE IT


----------



## Marte (Feb 4, 2018)

Zendel said:


> lmao, thats the worst mistake anyone could make
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> DELETE IT



AND I HAVE ALREADY STARTED TALKING TO SOMEONE GREAT. _This is horrible halp me_


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> AND I HAVE ALREADY STARTED TALKING TO SOMEONE GREAT. _This is horrible halp me_



OH NO!


Sometimes I feel like downloading it just to look at people and how trashy some of those dating sites are.


----------



## Marte (Feb 4, 2018)

Zendel said:


> OH NO!
> 
> 
> Sometimes I feel like downloading it just to look at people and how trashy some of those dating sites are.



Yea I was planning to delete it today! But looks like I'll keep it for a bit more  What even am I


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> Yea I was planning to delete it today! But looks like I'll keep it for a bit more  What even am I



this is how it begins, you keep finding people and you NEVER delete it


----------



## Marte (Feb 4, 2018)

Zendel said:


> this is how it begins, you keep finding people and you NEVER delete it



I know!  Tinder whyyy


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> I know!  Tinder whyyy



Omg, its like they know how are brain works. how dare they..


----------



## Marte (Feb 4, 2018)

Zendel said:


> Omg, its like they know how are brain works. how dare they..



Ikr, so rude


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> Ikr, so rude



smh, i dont like corporations.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2018)

I've been dealing with a runny nose all day today, and I'm also a bit dizzy. I think it's the flu.


----------



## carp (Feb 4, 2018)

how when u think about breathing it's suddenly not a subconscious thing


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2018)

Also, I wish my family would stop effin' nagging.


----------



## hamster (Feb 4, 2018)

im still afraid of falling asleep sometimes. just the feeling of being unconscious makes me uncomfortable, and i worry about what kind of dreams i'll have or sleep paralysis. i sleep so much and its usually not a problem but it just hits me occasionally if i think about it too much?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 5, 2018)

carp said:


> how when u think about breathing it's suddenly not a subconscious thing



oH MY ****inG GOD i thought i was the only person that experienced this


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2018)

public transport cards like.. yeah $90 for a freaking 1 month card someone kill me


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 5, 2018)

Just go to work already, everyone is fine til you wake up yelling at air.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2018)

no one having the marine pop floor hhhh


----------



## ohkat (Feb 5, 2018)

pretty sure my boyfriend doesn't fully trust me with his problems and that really hurts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 5, 2018)

I have way too much to do this week... Calculus homework due Friday morning, Physics homework set due in like an hour and then one due Wednesday night, Physics exam on Friday morning, gotta practice everyday for at least 1 hour, and go to all my classes and not like die or something.

Oh and im slow asf on crutches and my only method of transportation outside of my dorm is an old person scooter. ^^



Did I mention I'll prob die?


----------



## Zane (Feb 5, 2018)

Sheila said:


> no one having the marine pop floor hhhh



if you still need it i can hook you up


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm buried under a pile of paperwork. R.I.P., me.


----------



## frio hur (Feb 6, 2018)

my cat can't walk properly anymore and i don't have money or a ride to get her to the vet ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2018)

Zane said:


> if you still need it i can hook you up



ey i got it now actually but ty <3

also so flipping cold here and im going to the cinema later hhh :^^^)


----------



## carp (Feb 6, 2018)

having to apply for a job is gonna be a pain


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2018)

arrgghhh I just jumped out of bed because someone was like, banging on the door and I was like damn dude if they're being that loud it's probably important I better wake up and it turned out to be two old guys who wanted to read me the bible T_T I'm tiredddd...


----------



## carp (Feb 6, 2018)

*MY DAD*


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ey i got it now actually but ty <3
> 
> also so flipping cold here and im going to the cinema later hhh :^^^)



ah okay cool, yeah np! :> I just remembered I've had it in one of my museum rooms for years haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

that was supposed 2 post merge night yall


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2018)

why does our tv always get major breakdowns whenever we have power blackouts.. like bruh can you stop messing i did several channel searches on the cable tv part thing but uh still **** missing.


----------



## Ryumia (Feb 6, 2018)

*Topic*: What's Bothering You?[/b]

*A*: What's bothering me at the moment is feeling out of place when you pick something back up again. It just sort of feels weird to me that I'm a bit unsure of how to handle it right now.


----------



## Chele (Feb 7, 2018)

I’m annoyed so much at the moment. I have too much homework and I’m just not gonna do it. I may get in trouble for this, but if my school are going to throw several books of homework at my face then I’m not gonna be bothered. This useless homework is not benefiting me in any way, and pulling my hair with even more is not gonna be better at all. I have done some pieces of homework, but I’ve left one piece of homework blank and I’m seriously just so tired. I’m not going to stay up to do this.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2018)

I really hope they fixed our cable tv completely now, I mean I don't know how many channel searches I've done now ugh...And I love how I had to do it just because a power blackout, like bruh one thing I had to fiddle with it all day when they changed companies for it but uuhh :||


----------



## unravel (Feb 7, 2018)

private


----------



## namiieco (Feb 7, 2018)

i kinda wish that i did try for the netball team but i'd probably be a burden to the team...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2018)

ugh that kind of tired when coffee doesn't help eff


----------



## namiieco (Feb 7, 2018)

i really hope i'm not annoying him too much with my loud crunching///...


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2018)

i love being guilt tripped for my adhd which i can't control at all!!! makes me super anxious about future interactions with people : )


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 7, 2018)

kokichi ouma's last words 'i'm not gonna make it' AND THE WAY HE SAID THATJ UST BREAKS MY HEART
likE STOPP BABY U DIDNT DESERVE IT IM SORRY


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 7, 2018)

How much of a priority is it to you anymore...


----------



## Soigne (Feb 7, 2018)

stupid stupid stupid paranoia at school


----------



## riummi (Feb 8, 2018)

back has been sore, feeling really tired when I wake up in the morning, connection issues when playing lol, getting upset easily recently, feeling really anxious more often ;;


----------



## Chele (Feb 8, 2018)

I’m glad that I barely have any homework, but I’m really forgetful at school because I didn’t bring my book home. So I’ll have to use a piece of paper as a substitute to write in, god I really hope that the teacher doesn’t get me in trouble. I’ve had too many free passes and close calls, and now I really need to get prepared. Sometimes I really think that I need a better piece of mind.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2018)

can you, like, text or call me or something so i know you are alright at least? i do care about you for a reason.
--
also why is mozilla so damn slow..i really don't wanna switch browser since the others don't really fit my needs and it was way better before quantum ugh. i tried safe mode and then made flash only to activate when i really need i but ehh didn't seem to work, and i highly doubt the dictionaries are causing trouble either.. and since mozilla don't have built in dictionaries i can't really remove em either.
--
also aaa my job coach just called and said they might have another internship thing at a museum that honestly sounds interesting and could get me more of a paid extra job in the future but it's really soon and idk if i should say yes or not .. i mean i really like the second hand store where i am no bc my co-workers are mostly really amazing and even if it's not paid I enjoy it and i can do stuff in my own pace.. hnng..


----------



## pique (Feb 8, 2018)

Thought about you and our memories and cried even though you played me.


----------



## Minto (Feb 8, 2018)

I wake up dizzy every morning pretty much and it's getting so annoying. This morning I woke up once and felt perfectly fine until I went back to sleep then woke up feeling like complete garbage.


----------



## Zane (Feb 8, 2018)

I feel a headache coming on ):

- - - Post Merge - - -

and I made an icon but instantly didn't like it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 9, 2018)

Schoolwork. I missed two days worth of school because of the flu, so I'm a little behind.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm supppper sore. I hate how sore I get from doing menial little things... like why body? Why do you do me like this?


----------



## Minto (Feb 9, 2018)

I've had so much on my mind the past few days. I haven't even bought any presents for my boyfriend's birthday which is on Sunday, because I've been too broke. I've had some real personal things happening that I can't tell anyone yet, because I could just be overreacting, but it's driving me nuts. This week needs to just be over already.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 9, 2018)

i love coldsores :


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 9, 2018)

sdfghjkjhg "autism is just depersonalization since birth [link to article about autism symptoms that mentions nothing about this]" dfghyjkljhgfdsdfghj whymstever must people be like this., like are you sure youre qualified to make theories like this based on an article about autism and experiencing dp from smoking weed??????


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2018)

Spoiler: disturbing



Apparently one of my close family members hung himself last night......




I'm so shook .-.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 10, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: disturbing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry...one of my family members committed suicide a few weeks ago too.  I didn't really know them, but that doesn't mean it's any less horrible.  There's little worse than suicide. 

Also that moment when you have a ton of stuff you could be doing but decide to chill in bed with your phone instead.  And then your mom keeps coming into your room and giving you that disappointed look that parents give you when you've made poor life choices.  I'm pretty sure she thinks I'm never gonna be a functioning adult. 
She may be right, but I have too much pride to admit it.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2018)

mother****ing tarantulas do i really need to chop down my whole town to get one or???


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 10, 2018)

Nothing is bothering me as of now.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 10, 2018)

I lost my lucky nickel


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2018)

My body's like "boi you need to eat" and I'm like "jfc dude I just ate not that long ago you can wait like another hour" but my body won't listen  rip


Also this is a perfect time to go to bed at a decent time and get some good sleep but I insist on staying up til 1am lookin at Super Mario Odyssey stuff on Pinterest xDDD


----------



## John Wick (Feb 10, 2018)

So I sit down, and get comfortable, so I can listen to my hair growing. 

My neighbor starts mowing the lawn! O_O


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 10, 2018)

i dont want to talk to you not because i hate you but mostly because i just dont feel interest anymore. sorry.


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 11, 2018)

can blackheads just

go away

please


----------



## unravel (Feb 11, 2018)

private


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 11, 2018)

Just when I found something interesting to watch, something happens and all YouTube videos refuse to play. This time the internet connection isn't to blame either.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2018)

My leg makes it very uncomfortable to sit in chairs... 
I have a huge brace on my left leg, going from my upper-middle thigh all the way down to a few inches above my ankle, to immobilize my knee and keep it sturdy. Absolutely 100% necessary and helpful, since my knee is still recovering from my injury and is pretty weak right now. But boy does it make it hard to do general stuff. Especially sitting. I can't bend my knee, so I either have to sit on the edge of the chair (which often makes my leg go numb), sit all the way on the chair with my leg propped up, or just sit super awkwardly in the chair. 

Also it'd be gr8 if I could bend my left knee farther than 55 degrees... I've come quite a ways from 20 degrees, but it's still annoying.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2018)

My leg makes it very uncomfortable to sit in chairs... 
I have a huge brace on my left leg, going from my upper-middle thigh all the way down to a few inches above my ankle, to immobilize my knee and keep it sturdy. Absolutely 100% necessary and helpful, since my knee is still recovering from my injury and is pretty weak right now. But boy does it make it hard to do general stuff. Especially sitting. I can't bend my knee, so I either have to sit on the edge of the chair (which often makes my leg go numb), sit all the way on the chair with my leg propped up, or just sit super awkwardly in the chair. 

Also it'd be gr8 if I could bend my left knee farther than 55 degrees... I've come quite a ways from 20 degrees, but it's still annoying.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh, it was awful; I felt quite uncomfortable there. You know, I try to include everyone. I don't like leaving a person out. I wish you'd have done the same for me. 

Also, I'm feeling a little dizzy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2018)

My TBT Bells reads an error.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 12, 2018)

I love helping others. But if you don't want it, just say so. These kinds of events build up enough to where people can find it difficult to continue being a good person in general. Not going to stop of course, but good Lord.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I leave in less than a week. Again, as much as I can barely tolerate your family, my heart already aches at the thought of me going back home...

Wouldn't even feel like home anymore. Home is where you are.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2018)

tbt still being slow or mozilla hates the site, can't tell.


----------



## pidge (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm now single (( (cause that's not the most depressing stuff ever, aye.)


----------



## namiieco (Feb 13, 2018)

i ate a lemon and now my lips sting.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 13, 2018)

the boy i like has complete opposite political and religious views as me and i’m about to cry bc that’s Never going to work out


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2018)

Lol, I was actually glad to have you back because cleaning is actually better with you.. shrugs but if you wanna take it as a joke not my prob.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 13, 2018)

My roommate and I have been spending copious amounts of time together. We had this little falling out sometime last week and for the past two days we haven't been speaking to each other. It's almost like it's a contest of who could act like they care less. It is so awkward to be home because we basically avoid each other, I'll be away from the house the entire day until late so when I return they will already be in their room for the night which is further avoiding.

I have tried talking about it with them several times because I feel that communication is healthy and necessary but this person gets very uncomfortable when it comes to talking about feelings/problems so while I get to tell them how I am feeling to gain an understanding of each other (I invite them to talk about themselves too so I can learn) they are uncomfortable the entire time. It's not dramatic or emotionally charged at all and I tell people how I feel because I realize that people can't read minds.

In my experiences I have noticed that most people would rather avoid conflict or problems than face them and I face my problems so I can put it past me and treat it as a learning experience.

What I don't understand at all is that my roommate and I are still learning each other, meaning that we do not know each other too well to be like: Oh that's John being John (as an example)

So there would be a learning curve happening, which is why you communicate misunderstandings to gain understanding.

No matter what I do I feel like I am completely striking out and hitting a wall with this person. What is also very interesting to me is that every time we have spent time together it was by their initiation. Later they revealed that they felt obligated to hang out with me because I suggested that we hang out a little more often? I am highly extroverted and this person is introverted which is fine and dandy. I do not mind this at all. I realize that there are plenty of differences between us which I personally think are quite complimentary.

But I would never want anyone to feel like they *have* to spend time with me. I told them that that conversation was an invitation to spend more time together and to connect. I told them simply because I care and I like spending time with them. They said "well maybe you shouldn't care so much."

They don't understand my need to talk issues out. To talk things through. They don't understand it and they said they probably never will.

I asked if there was anything I could do to be more understanding about their nature and they said that they didn't know and that there was probably nothing I could do.

I told them that I am trying my hardest, putting myself out there and trying to understand. They said: 'well don't try too hard then.'

My heart hurts so much.


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2018)

i'm starviiiiiing but i'm way too tired to get up, make something to eat, eat it, then have to floss again argggh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2018)

Ugh, found a real nice hoodie-shirt thing at work today but ofc it was a bit too small and the arms were way up high skdjfhsdkjf.

Oh well found another shirt and a book so all good i guess hmmm


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2018)

**** you dad.. learn to stay away. i mean yeah sure you sounded all nice now but yeah one mistake and you ****ing flip ....


----------



## Soigne (Feb 14, 2018)

this boy has me so distracted i can't even focus in class


----------



## frio hur (Feb 14, 2018)

my life in general

mainly that i never learned to drive so i can't get my cat to the vet or myself to the store or anything :/


----------



## dedenne (Feb 14, 2018)

My life is a mess;-;

I may look fine on the outside but I'm crying on the inside :/


----------



## frio hur (Feb 14, 2018)

and my bathroom just flooded

yay


----------



## riummi (Feb 14, 2018)

I thought valentine's day would be diff when you have a bf but it's really not LOL

honestly it's the same as when I was single hm everyone's celebrating with friends or their s.o - at least I got to hang out with one friend and rant about my feelings lol real mvp. ugh I wish I didn't feel annoyed but I can't help it ;; I should stay quiet for awhile while I get back to my usual self


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 15, 2018)

stop shaming on me for being skinny , EVERY DAY i have to be shamed by you because i do a mistake for you , every ****ing day i do everything you want me to do , and im always a good son , but you keep shaming on me for my appearance , and if i try to speak something then it will be worse and you'll start screaming to my dad. just because i didnt wanted to eat much today because i was doing something important does not automatically mean im eating bad and you should shame on me for that ever since i have memory. 

i swear to god school is the only place im happy on a regular basis because nobody judges me there.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2018)

Zelda's ears. 

I've never played it. 
Maybe it's the ears? 

Ai DUN NOES! 

Sorry, my cat typed that last part. 
Makes me wonder what ELSE she's typed. 

Has it... could i t be? 
My CAT has got a lot to answer for. 

Infwacshuns. :-/


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 15, 2018)

i cant sleep without her ghost waking me up


----------



## riummi (Feb 15, 2018)

^ why when I am about to go to sleep ;;

when your bf says he's busy and has a lot of hw but then plays 4 hours of league instead after I insisted he didn't come visit me for valentine's day bc he has hw to do )))


----------



## Zane (Feb 15, 2018)

is there a way to fix ur feelings so they don't get hurt by the dumbest of things


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2018)

Zane said:


> is there a way to fix ur feelings so they don't get hurt by the dumbest of things



same x.x

also ugh i knew i should have bought that shirt even though the arms were a bit short hnng couldn't find it today so


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2018)

Friday evening couldn't come quicker. Fridays are always so terribly busy; guess that's what I get for being a double major in two totally different subjects.

I only have like two classes today and one of them is just a 2 minute quiz but I still don't feel like going anywhere... I'd rather just sit here in my dorm and play N64 games xDD


Also I was elected as the president of the Astronomy Club at my college, and it's like so far down in the dumps right now... they want me to try to revive it and get more people involved. The pressure is so real x__x


----------



## hamster (Feb 15, 2018)

i cant find my ds hhhnnng


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2018)

phineas is a freaking twerp can you please appear when you should???


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey you, yeah you blizzard, which rage right now outside my home... Where have you been 
last christmas when I needed you more then that disgusting, bright sun which burned my eyes 
and kinda ruined my holiday humor? Yeah, you are pretty late now...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 15, 2018)

I miss my best friend... ;w;


----------



## hamster (Feb 15, 2018)

so hard to focus on anything


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 15, 2018)

there is too much rain falling in my life


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 15, 2018)

I leave on Monday... I don't want to leave.


----------



## riummi (Feb 15, 2018)

my cramps are killing me and I have many essays to do


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 15, 2018)

My head hurts from crying so much... I want to go to sleep but I can’t stop thinking about her...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 15, 2018)

Just a stupid thing I did earlier today.


----------



## pique (Feb 15, 2018)

Feeling like I'm not cared for.


----------



## moonford (Feb 15, 2018)

Belle-Chan said:


> Feeling like I'm not cared for.



I CARE FOR YOU and I'm sure lots of people love you and care for you.


----------



## pique (Feb 15, 2018)

Lupine said:


> I CARE FOR YOU and I'm sure lots of people love you and care for you.



Currently feeling loved by this sweetheart c;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 15, 2018)

even filters can't hide my ugliness hmmm

and why is this forum so dead


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 15, 2018)

Ungrateful...

I need to keep my cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> even filters can't hide my ugliness hmmm
> 
> and why is this forum so dead



How is it dead lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 15, 2018)

lmfao
yeeEEEEET

~~~

i feel like ... just horrible about this whole thing.
you don't hear a word i say.
did i make the right choice?
no... it feels wrong.
i... still care..
but you don't
so..
what do i do?


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2018)

feels bad man


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 16, 2018)

On my way out the door to work tonight my mom dropped the news that our really good family friend passed today... I really wish she'd just waited to tell me in the morning cause I can't even mourn/cry at work at I just have this brick sitting on my heart for 10 hours before I can go home..


----------



## riummi (Feb 16, 2018)

That I'm still sad and upset over the fact my bf didnt do anything or say anything sweet to me on Valentine's Day. Nor did he plan earlier to get me smt. He literally told me a month ago he didnt know what to get so he was just going to get nothing. Then he baited me saying 'maybe im planning a surprise' but nope nothing nada
Not even a flower after me expressing how much I wanted one for so long


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2018)

riummi said:


> That I'm still sad and upset over the fact my bf didnt do anything or say anything sweet to me on Valentine's Day. Nor did he plan earlier to get me smt. He literally told me a month ago he didnt know what to get so he was just going to get nothing. Then he baited me saying 'maybe im planning a surprise' but nope nothing nada
> Not even a flower after me expressing how much I wanted one for so long



 I got second-hand disappointment just reading this ;/


----------



## pique (Feb 16, 2018)

I loved you. You _said_ you loved me. Then, you said you loved her? Was it ever "love" between us, or just a joke for you?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2018)

wish i bought that jacket and shirt gah...


----------



## Oldcatlady (Feb 16, 2018)

I don’t understand ****boys......


----------



## unravel (Feb 16, 2018)

Neat


----------



## riummi (Feb 16, 2018)

Zane said:


> I got second-hand disappointment just reading this ;/



Thank you for the flower :')) it made my day


----------



## Strawberryllama (Feb 16, 2018)

This one boy at my school got beat up on Wednesday. He was ambushed in the boy's locker room. I don't know if it's because he's gay, or if they just find him annoying. It makes me really sad even though we're not friends, and it's disgusting that people were laughing about it.


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2018)

Strawberryllama said:


> This one boy at my school got beat up on Wednesday. He was ambushed in the boy's locker room. I don't know if it's because he's gay, or if they just find him annoying. It makes me really sad even though we're not friends, and it's disgusting that people were laughing about it.



that's so horrible, i hope he's alright now.


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2018)

riummi said:


> Thank you for the flower :')) it made my day



aw you're welcome, I'm happy it could cheer you up a bit! :,D


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2018)

So like the whole evening our common bathroom was open so I'm like "k I'm gonna get my stuff together and go take a shower before I go to bed" so I got my stuff, and then I walk out of my room to go into the bathroom...
...and someone else was in the shower.
As such I'm like mad asf xDD

So while I'm waiting for the to get out, I'm playing Mario Kart 64. This game is lit 

Though it was prob a good idea they took a shower first because I, being a cripple and slow as a snail, am... super slow.
(As you can imagine this whole being crippled thing is really startin to get on my nerves, rip)


----------



## pique (Feb 16, 2018)

i really need to vent to someone before my mind goes crazy, but i'm too ashamed.


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2018)

Belle-Chan said:


> i really need to vent to someone before my mind goes crazy, but i'm too ashamed.



vent to someone close or not close, it can be easier to talk to strangers!


----------



## Laureline (Feb 17, 2018)

My crippling anxiety about getting a real job. I used to be a dog sitter for a family member up until three months ago. But now I'm in need of my first real job. Just bothers me that I'm an adult whose anxious about getting a job. These job descriptions make it seem like a lot.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 17, 2018)

Hurray for a whole work week of no sleep... Yesterday my mom's boyfriend decided during when I sleep was a good time to do yard work right outside my room... and then today my mom decided she was going to vacuum and have the dogs barking while I tried to sleep... tomorrow my mom's have a bunch of people up to pick up puppies so there's going to be all sorts of loud people in my house all day... and then Sunday I could potentially get sleep if I decided to stay home, but since our close family friend passed away I'm likely going to get no more than a nap, and then spend all day being emotionally exhausted at a funeral and then have to go to the airport right after, and get no sleep before coming into work. I'd take the day off but after taking a day off the past two weeks I don't want to get a write up or infraction for taking another day off... so it's get no sleep all week for me and it's just great to pile on top of already being emotionally exhausted from losing someone close to me... UHG.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

woke up like past 8 am without alarm today wtf.. it's saturday i don't work those yet ??


----------



## Chele (Feb 17, 2018)

Ugh. I’m procrastinating on homework and I don’t even want to do it. I haven’t even finished my speech, and yet I have to memorise by tomorrow. And it’s late night.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

the tutorial quests in mh4u.. good way to ruin the game mates.


----------



## Pop-tart (Feb 17, 2018)

i feel very crap and sad


----------



## pique (Feb 17, 2018)

Pop-tart said:


> i feel very crap and sad



i feel you buddy


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

nitwick at gamestop selling mhgen in a mhs case and vice versa... like bruh check your stuff!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 17, 2018)

this years just going by too fast and I'm not doing anything worth doing ;.;


----------



## Keldi (Feb 17, 2018)

All the recent school shootings are ****ing with my head


----------



## pique (Feb 17, 2018)

tbt is so dead it makes me want to cry


----------



## Bcat (Feb 17, 2018)

Pop-tart said:


> i feel very crap and sad



dude, same


----------



## Arya4Oreos420 (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm 90% stressed about how my friends keep ignoring my texts. Its giving me a headache at most because i've sent them like 2 and in the past the most they've sent me is 17! Also my everything hurts because of track.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 17, 2018)

i have no one
whenever i feel comfortable things just go entirely wrong and i'm honestly just?? done ?? over it? i'm so exhausted of dealing with people's ****. not a single person in this world to tell how awful i'm feeling atm!!
i can't tell anyone how i feel because then they'll judge me, call me a hypocrite, all this bull**** bc they think they know me just bc theyve been friends with me for more than 3 years.
why am i perpetually doomed to be alone lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

and again i'm apologizing for a situation i'm not even wrong in. 
god victoria why do you do this to yourself. why do you even bother.
they don't even like you at this point because you're so annoying lmao!


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 18, 2018)

Don't ask me what's wrong then ask me why I'm bringing an event up that affected me. Don't ask me if you're going to be like this. It's nights like these that make me wonder if this will ever work in the long run. Always playing victim.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2018)

my mom being the most clumsy person ever and not giving a **** where i have my stuff so they always fall to the floor or whatnot. but sure buy me a new laptop next time you clean...


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 18, 2018)

Stayed here for 2.5 months, leaving tomorrow. All packed. I complain a lot about his family, and even about his habits. But he's worth it. I'll be back in a few months+ but omg MY HEART HURTS HAVING TO LEAVE.


----------



## Zane (Feb 18, 2018)

i dream of a day when i don't pointlessly experience nervousness prior to doing something totally simple and innocuous


----------



## Bcat (Feb 18, 2018)

i ate a hot cookie too fast and there's a blister in my mouth


----------



## pique (Feb 18, 2018)

even my _best friend_ doesn't care about me anymore


how can you be so cold after so many years of us being inseparable?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 18, 2018)

Belle-Chan said:


> even my _best friend_ doesn't care about me anymore
> 
> 
> how can you be so cold after so many years of us being inseparable?



Aww that feeling is honestly the worst  Hopefully it's just a phase he/she is going through and nothing is truly wrong ^^

~

Woow I never thought I'd see the day where this site is working better than my university site. I can't even access my lecture notes right now.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 18, 2018)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnddddddddddd im sad again


----------



## hestu (Feb 18, 2018)

this semester is so stressful and i haven't really had a day off in weeks, honestly just want a day where i don't have to do anything


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 19, 2018)

27 of being awake down, only 8 hours left... hahahahaha... *cries*

1 energy drink is down, the other will come about 3 hours from now... hopefully my heart doesn't give out... maybe I should be snorting energy powder! WOOO!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2018)

I wouldn't mind going to Calc II at 8:40am in the rain... except that I have to ride a scooter like this all over campus


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2018)

that i had to go all the way to where i see my job coach for a meeting we were supposed to have today and she totally forgot and slept in for too long so she wasn't even there uuugh.

oh well good day at work luckily enough.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 19, 2018)

SPLA


----------



## Adriel (Feb 19, 2018)

a close friend thinks i'm using them as a replacement and using them and it hurts me because i really do care about them


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2018)

this monster in a game never dropping "pink potion" wonder if it's just 0.000000000000001% chance of drop or if it's actually glitched.


----------



## dedenne (Feb 19, 2018)

It hurts to know the truth ;-;


----------



## namiieco (Feb 19, 2018)

i want to sing and cry. 
but family is here so i cant do that.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2018)

woooow so he actually went on steam and did **** but not bothering contacting me either way, jesus ****ing christ thanks loads


----------



## pique (Feb 19, 2018)

_??? why ???_


----------



## Bcat (Feb 19, 2018)

namiieco said:


> i want to sing and cry.
> but family is here so i cant do that.



same


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 19, 2018)

it's a lie it's a lie it was all a lie everything you ever said was a lie
i thought you loved me i thought you loved me i thought you loved me and you didn't
you're a liar, nothing but a liar
i've had hints thrown my way
but that one line? that was so unfor****inggivable.


----------



## Marte (Feb 19, 2018)

People are too harsh and rude to others online


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 19, 2018)

that's never going to be forgiven - literally
i cannot see past that one line. i cannot see beyond or in back of it.
i just see it.
i'm glad you never were afraid to take a harsh tongue with me. i was always afraid to be that way with you and to just take the heat and get over it. but the way you think you can talk to me... is disgusting.
i'm not a piece of meat. i'm a person. and you'll never regret what you did to me but i'm going to regret it.


----------



## tifachu (Feb 19, 2018)

ive just been laying for the past couple hours and also its like i can feel my heart beating and its annoying me @__@


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 19, 2018)

you think it'll alllll smooth over, don't you?
you're just _prince charming, aren't you?_
well, it's not. but i'm going to try for the others.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 19, 2018)

if you're inactive on something, your friends will be too when you come back


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 19, 2018)

i just wanna die tbh
like... i don't want to literally but i'm so tired right now lol and i just don't wanna even existttt

- - - Post Merge - - -

i hate having a quiz to do tn and an essay when i'm so stressed out lol
i'm boutta go drown in hot cheetos fml


----------



## Jeonggwa (Feb 19, 2018)

dont want non-supporters to view my content. Unfortunately webcomics are public
physical publishing sounds great but is costly


----------



## Locket (Feb 19, 2018)

i dropped my toxic "friends" but my best friend ended up dropping me :3

love my "friends"


----------



## Soigne (Feb 19, 2018)

ocd is not fun


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 19, 2018)

Living here isn't healthy for me. How can it _possibly_ be? Every day, somebody has got something ill to say about me. I get verbally insulted at and awful comparisons to my dad daily. Due to some complications (trouble communicating with my grandparents, not having a good relationship with my mom, etc.), I can't really open up to them. I'm just sort of bottled up. The negative enviroment here has really taken a toll on me.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 20, 2018)

i wish i would have born in 1993 instead of 2003 , i bet i would have enjoyed a lot 2005-2011 more....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2018)

I wish I wouldn't wait til like the morning before my lab to get my physics pre-lab done lol



Tanukki said:


> i wish i would have born in 1993 instead of 2003


Wow I just realized I'm like 4 years older than you are xDD

EDIT: 4 1/2 years older to be exact... wow I'm an oldie (but goodie nonetheless)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2018)

^come again ?

also aaa should have bought that suede jacket thing when it was there.. regrets. found a green suede shirt at another store but it was a bit too much shirt so.. nah

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i really need this one SP girl for the lati@s eon ticket thing but i havent seen her in 5ever


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2018)

Wow nice of you to sneak online on stuff and not even bothering to contact me in over a month, or what it is now. I could text your mom about it but she'd probably be even more wth. :|

But fine, I'll diss you back, I'm tired of actually caring for you when you don't bother one bit nor realizes things.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 20, 2018)

I can't seem to find my shoe.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

Even just hearing your mum in the background through the phone gives me a migraine. Now _that's_ talent.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tanukki said:


> i wish i would have born in 1993 instead of 2003 , i bet i would have enjoyed a lot 2005-2011 more....



Was born this year, and I have to agree those were good times


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2018)

Ugh I could really use those hair strengthening vitamin things but hell those are expensive man


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

I miss you so... SO much...
It's killing me inside.

We'll get through this, I promise. We can do this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 20, 2018)

Tanukki said:


> i wish i would have born in 1993 instead of 2003 , i bet i would have enjoyed a lot 2005-2011 more....



I wished I was born earlier too. But much earlier than you wished. Was born in '93, but I wished to be born in '73 or even '33.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ^come again ?



You're an oldie-er 



Also why is it that one minute I'm like on the brink of unrelenting depression and the next I'm like YES I LOVE LIFE WHOOP WHOOP

Like why can't I just be the latter all the time tbh


----------



## tae (Feb 20, 2018)

my gay ass needs to stop falling in love with my friends.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

I may have an issue with migraines. "Chronic migraines"? I'm having way too many past couple years.


----------



## Keldi (Feb 20, 2018)

Depression


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2018)

I need to toughen up 

I'm so tired of getting my feelings hurt so easily. Like when someone criticizes me my brain says "screw them, they don't deserve you anyways" but my heart's like "SOB SOB SOB SOOBBBB" and then I'm a weakling.


I want to be able to have someone tell me I'm a complete 100% screw-up and I don't deserve anything I have, and instead of going home and bawling about it for hours... actually freaking do something about it??


----------



## Zireael (Feb 20, 2018)

I feel like I want to join a new community and talk to some new people but it's hard getting past the cliques and actually start to integrate. Maybe I'm not very approachable? I guess I don't actively go talking to people but still... I don't want to force a personality just to fit in.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 20, 2018)

drawing hair is hell

i will get better in one year...i hope...


----------



## Locket (Feb 20, 2018)

well my friends 100% dropped me
i have lost all my motivation to go to school and i don't want to ever meet new people because they're just gonna hurt me like everyone i've met in the past two years


----------



## Minto (Feb 20, 2018)

I went outside to get some air and look at the stars since it's a beautiful night out and no less than 5 minutes later there's tons of cops and helicopters and everyone in the area was told to get inside, because there's 2 shooters running around. That's really my kind of luck.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 21, 2018)

It's so hot in my room. I don't miss this lol. Most of my motivation goes out the window when I'm this hot.

And if I open my window the lovely Florida bugs welcome theirselves in xD


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a horrific cough and it's causing me to be in a foul mood. hooray, winter.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 21, 2018)

May have to start job searching again.


----------



## pidge (Feb 21, 2018)

My 3DS keeps crashing and now I'm stressed because I read its most likely an SD card corruption but I have a digital copy of AC;NL after my last physical one corrupt; meaning I'm gonna lose my town if I can't work this out another ffs literally nothing ever works for me


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2018)

parents who can't look after their kids on the public transport.. like really if i could kill your kid with a stare i'd do i don't want your ****ing dry cough


----------



## carp (Feb 21, 2018)

i'm still bothered that someone took a chunk of strawberry from this gal with a really bad cold like omg the germs


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 21, 2018)

my ex is a *******


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 21, 2018)

I've been feeling so tired and sore lately, especially around my joints, and I don't know why


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 21, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> I've been feeling so tired and sore lately, especially around my joints, and I don't know why



there are a few explanations:
-not moving around enough
-moving too much
-not sleeping enough
-that time of month's a-coming (;

but i don't know what goes on in your life, so

relating to the thread...just procrastinating this whole day. and my homework is left incomplete yeyey


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 21, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> there are a few explanations:
> -not moving around enough
> -moving too much
> -not sleeping enough
> ...



mmm thanks doctor unicorn


----------



## Locket (Feb 21, 2018)

hi the winter cold air is burning my throat and hurting my lungs and its not fun

also 100% of my motivation to go to school is gone because i'm sad about my friend and i wanna apologize but shes never gonna ****ing believe me


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2018)

Everything just feels so scattered again. I'm looking for my direction, and almost no idea what I'm doing anymore. I hope to get past this block soon...


----------



## mogyay (Feb 22, 2018)

how can you dream of someone ignoring you


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Feb 22, 2018)

This cough and this cold can't go away any sooner...


----------



## pidge (Feb 22, 2018)

My 3DS keeps crashign and it's really getting to me now honestly nothing seems to ever work for me for more than a month


----------



## pique (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't understand why people can do such terrible things to other people and not have a second thought. While I'm here living in this puddle of depression, confusion, doubt, and insecurities, he's living the life with another girl way prettier than I am. The guy I loved (still do honestly) and the girl I used to call my "friend"...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2018)

my feet hurt :^) i know i need better shoes but i cant really carry around other shoes to and from work all day so yeah til warmer weather...

also ugh dumb job agency, totally dont wanna go there but uh yeah need money sadly


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2018)

My stomach's been sensitive lately. Granted, my diet's been way out of whack again since vacation. Gonna cleanse soon!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2018)

Been almost 2 months since my injury happened...
And in that time, apparently my quad muscles in my upper left leg have diminished quite a bit, so now not only is my knee still pretty weak but my leg itself is too!

Luckily my patella is almost completely healed and in about 2 weeks I'll be having my brace unlocked so I can start walking normally again (with crutches ofc).


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2018)

okay wow so you really have to do that just got a teeny bit of money every month.. i'm wondering if it's actually worth it to do, i mean i could as well use my savings or get money other ways ... like man thanks for setting me up with a meeting but i don't think it's a good idea now.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 22, 2018)

Nightmare after nightmare after nightmare.

Also all of my friends smoke and I come home smelling like smoke all the time because I’m around them and it’s getting annoying.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 22, 2018)

"oh ya you use this reaction pic too much"
but then he uses one he's used about 2300 times in the past hour
okie


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 22, 2018)

wish they had enough chromebooks textbooks etc for everyone in the class ):<


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 23, 2018)

please , come out that you are bi/gay or just simply make me forget you , ;;


----------



## riummi (Feb 23, 2018)

dunno why I keep having these kinds of bad dreams o-o
one of them was so gross and just disturbing 


Spoiler



in one part I saw a huge rock from a construction site on a high building fall of someone and as people tried to help the person I saw everything just gushed and smeared on the sidewalk :0 nty


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Feb 23, 2018)

I have no idea what's going on at times anymore. It doesn't help I'm my own worst enemy at times.


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 23, 2018)

The "if playback doesn't begin shortly, try restarting your device" thing YouTube just keeps on doing.


----------



## tae (Feb 23, 2018)

i caught the feels.
**** me i guess.


----------



## pique (Feb 23, 2018)

my rooster attacked me because I tried to pick up one of the hens and my leg is now blEEDIng,_ sMH_


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2018)

wrong vivillion patterns sigh

also man i could use some good massage now..


----------



## Locket (Feb 23, 2018)

my throat hurts really bad :'')


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 23, 2018)

riummi said:


> dunno why I keep having these kinds of bad dreams o-o
> one of them was so gross and just disturbing
> 
> 
> ...



what the actual ****


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 23, 2018)

I wish my family would just respect my privacy. Also, I wish that my mom would trust me more. She's said that I've done these awful things, but I have never done anything of the sort. What the hell made her think I was doing such things? She's so overprotective, and just absolutely drains me.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 23, 2018)

You ever feel like you?re locked in a cage 100 feet underground and there?s not way to get out?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> She's so overprotective, and just absolutely drains me.


Omffff my mom is the exact same way... except idk about your mom but when I don't check in with my mom and let her know I'm okay (need I remind you I'm in college) then she'll actually start to worry really bad and prob make herself sick. It drains both of us. I have no idea what she's gonna do when I go to grad school ^^"



I really wish I had all my Beatles records and my nice record player here with me... I'd just fall asleep listening to Rubber Soul or Revolver or something...

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> dunno why I keep having these kinds of bad dreams o-o
> one of them was so gross and just disturbing



I had a dream not long after my knee surgery where someone fell out of a tree and got hurt really badly (like his neck was broken and he was bleeding everywhere) and no one around seemed to care or even notice. I was crying for hours after I woke up because it was so terrifying.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 24, 2018)

stan bjork


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 24, 2018)

Tripped over the baby gate we had up in the kitchen, for apparently no reason because there's nothing for the puppy to even get into in there now... and slammed ribs first into the back of the couch, tossing my pizza all over the couch, slammed my foot into the wood of the baby gate as I went down as well. Well now my ribs are bruised and it hurts to breath deeply or lean over... so that's fun, wondering if they'll visibly bruise or not but they're so tender and sore right now... probably will bruise my ankle too, glad I didn't sprain it like usual when I fall so just a bruise would be welcome...


----------



## Zane (Feb 24, 2018)

my stomach is kinda bothering me but I don't wanna go for a walk because it's cold out, can winter just be over already


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 24, 2018)

pidge said:


> My 3DS keeps crashing and now I'm stressed because I read its most likely an SD card corruption but I have a digital copy of AC;NL after my last physical one corrupt; meaning I'm gonna lose my town if I can't work this out another ffs literally nothing ever works for me


Best call customer support. When my sd cards quit working, it was slightly different. But you probably are going to lose your town, like I did twice. I was using a patriot brand card when it decided to quit working. Customer support apparently recommends an 8 gig Toshiba or a 32 gig Sandisk extreme pro micro sd depending on what system have. If you decide to send it in, after they fix it you can redownload the titles you had, and start over.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2018)

mom forgetting to turn her 7 am alarm off so it woke me up bc she also forgot her phone where i sleep -_-


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 24, 2018)

I miss you so much. I even miss (unintentionally) fighting with you. I want all of it.

Also, too sleepy to get up to use the restroom.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 24, 2018)

homework

bet i gained like 3 pounds in these past couple days lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 24, 2018)

july 27 , please come already , i just want to know if the other half of the year ill be succesful or ill be destroyed.
and overall , i want to know what will be for my future...hope its good.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 25, 2018)

Ruining my sleep schedule yet again, why do I keep doing this lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2018)

time to start saving tbt once i get 3 more turts i think.. gonna nned it for gen 6 pokemon if someone still sells them here


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Ruining my sleep schedule yet again, why do I keep doing this lol



Lol, I feel you...couldn't sleep, so here I am on tbt...and it's four in the morning


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2018)

rip tbt profiles... 

also CAN PEOPLE STOP UPLOADING IN FLAC FOR **** SAKE.

-deep breath- also i hope the off the hook amiibos will be compatible with NL but i hiiighly doubt it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2018)

Sheila said:


> rip tbt profiles...



Yeah, that bothers me. This site is broken some way. Will the staff fix it?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yeah, that bothers me. This site is broken some way. Will the staff fix it?



Nah, the porgs are too busy gnawing server cables. And someone having fun messing with codes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Nah, the porgs are too busy gnawing server cables. And someone having fun messing with codes.



The porgs need to realize that server cables are NOT food.

Yes, I'm starting to talk silly on a serious discussion.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2018)

School.  Tomorrow.  *Unfeminine screaming*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also why are all the profiles broken smh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> School.  Tomorrow.  *Unfeminine screaming*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also why are all the profiles broken smh



Someone told me that the porgs were chewing on the server cables. I don't know any serious reasons, so let's cover them up with silly stories (i.e. I didn't have my apples on display because Trump hates apples).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2018)

UNNNNGGGGGH I NEED TO CHECK VISITOR MESSAGES AND LIKE ALERTS BUT MY PAGE WON'T LOAD




Please fix this issue tbt 
Or at least let us know what's going on!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> UNNNNGGGGGH I NEED TO CHECK VISITOR MESSAGES AND LIKE ALERTS BUT MY PAGE WON'T LOAD
> 
> Please fix this issue tbt
> Or at least let us know what's going on!!



If you (or anybody) wants to talk to me, send me a PM.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2018)

rip like all the features, i miss my turteronis already


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 25, 2018)

I need to read a book before the 7th of March but my laziness and willingness to do everything else doesn't let me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2018)

I really need to work on ending this bad habit of mine. I've wasted so much, honestly.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 26, 2018)

Carl Grimes is dead. 

I hate you Gimple. 

Throwing all my TWD DVD's out.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 26, 2018)

Keep waking up way too early in the day for no reason, and then unable to get back to sleep makes my shifts seem a million times longer than they are because now the sleepiness sneaks up on me way earlier than usual. =[ Glad it's at least my Friday meow, hopefully I can get some stuff done this weekend!


----------



## Seroja (Feb 26, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> I need to read a book before the 7th of March but my laziness and willingness to do everything else doesn't let me.



feeling this on a spiritual level. the backlog is crazy.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 26, 2018)

Please help me. I am so tired.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2018)

Dishydrotic eczema is breaking out again... as if I don't have enough physical health issues


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 26, 2018)

It feels like my heater has only two settings despite having numbers from 1 to 28. It's either too hot or cold.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2018)

Okay wow so they don't open til 10 am?? But you can do self-service at 8 am already... well that's gonna be a bit issue for me, hell. Might have to cancel this **** now.


----------



## Marte (Feb 26, 2018)

C O L D


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2018)

This slow arse computer! It's been like this for several months now, only reason I put up w/ it is 'cause I'm part of a torrenting community and you're expected to seed as much as you take(or more). Don't care anymore, this computer has GOT to get fixed!!!


----------



## namiieco (Feb 26, 2018)

im sacred for my mum. shes overworking herself way too much.
even my dad is pointing it out to her now.


----------



## dedenne (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm hungry


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> I'm hungry



Me too, but today is not my eat day. I am fasting.


----------



## dedenne (Feb 26, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Me too, but today is not my eat day. I am fasting.



I wish I had the ability to do that, might help me lose some weight.
But *no*! I must eat!


----------



## Soigne (Feb 26, 2018)

I think I failed one of my midterms and it's a pretty large percentage of my final grade.


----------



## Marte (Feb 26, 2018)

My TV decided to lose connection. IT'S THE BACHELORETTE TODAY, DON'T DO THIS TO ME


----------



## Bcat (Feb 26, 2018)

You ever feel like your whole brain is screaming?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Me too, but today is not my eat day. I am fasting.



As much work as I do all day every day, I'd prob get really sick if I tried fasting...


Speakin of work, I'm tryin to get myself to start my homework but I'm just so tired... gotta do what I gotta do


----------



## hestu (Feb 26, 2018)

honestly just want a little more support and a lot less arguing in my life but whatever


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2018)

Just struggling with school, and life in general. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> As much work as I do all day every day, I'd prob get really sick if I tried fasting...



Phew, luckily for me I just have to not eat meat on Fridays since it's Lent. It's not required for me to fast, at this age.


----------



## Zane (Feb 26, 2018)

thanks for letting me feel significant for 2 seconds


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 27, 2018)

"there are more triggering music videos"
honey , your video is literally showing someone getting kidnapped and about to get raped , what the **** are you saying???


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 27, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> As much work as I do all day every day, I'd prob get really sick if I tried fasting...



I've been doing this for two months already. Every other day, I can eat as much as I want. The other days, I have to fast. My goal is to control my diet, and of course lose weight (something an Alolan Raticate can't do).


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 27, 2018)

oh MY GODDDD
we just met but im so glad to be this person's friend already?? i'm just like... just kinda lowkey... shooketh
people _actually_ thinking im pretty and stuff... it makes me feel so good and happy. i don't know this person at all but like?? what di d i do to deserve this kindness,, i'm so shooketh right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is baDd bad bad

- - - Post Merge - - -

also wtf i hate myself, i'm WAY too ****ing nice around new people.
i mean this is how i should act all the time but y'know... geEZ
i was about to go to bed and then this boi comes and wakes me up, and i have a midterm tomorrow
help me lord!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 27, 2018)

Can't even sleep right now. I tried going to bed earlier than normal, but I haven't gotten an hour of sleep.

Maybe it's one of these nights.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 27, 2018)

okay victoria, take a BREATH
we lowkey just swerved, but i feel so bad because he apologized
i don't want him to apologize i lowkey was super into it WHY AM I LIKE THIS
i can't develop feelings for someone in 3 seconds tho this isnt a disney film but goD im just
i really, really love this tbh..

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh GODNFDSAHONWEFSADKH NOT OKAY NOT OKAY VICTORIA WHAT THE HELL ARE WE GONNA DO
THE SELFIE
IT WAS THE _SELFIE_

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh my god dude help me
does anyone know how to handle this?
DOES _ANYONE_ ON PLANET EARTH KNOW HOW TO HANDLE FLIRTING?
LIKE HOW DO PEOPLE DO THIS
I CAN'T PLAY THIS GAME BRO


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2018)

I wouldn't mind physics labs so much except that I gotta sit in a chair, do a crapload of math, and stare at a computer screen for three hours without a single break...

Prob only gonna get worse from here lol
Next sem they'll prob have me doin like 5 hour labs or something stupid


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2018)

drop rate of this cape/back item ughh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 27, 2018)

One semester away from graduation and I have the professor from hell. I've never had a professor this bad in my 5 years here so figures I get him during my last strut to being done. I can't even explain the amount of bs he shoots at us because it would be a whole essay in itself. Basically I have a 20 page report due tomorrow. The original assignment was to interview 5 companies for 45 minutes over a 2 week span asking these really detailed questions they don't know how to answer and write 5 pages per company. Later we all told him how ridiculously hard this was and he dropped it to two companies with 10 pages which is still 20 pages. I started this over a week ago so it's not last minute stress. It's just been that hard to come up with 20 pages to right and I'm just so done.


----------



## dedenne (Feb 27, 2018)

This sub for tutor ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2018)

Like 3 people being active on gen 6 pokemon.. bruh.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 28, 2018)

i cant believe ive been seeing this therapist for almost 5 months (but only ever 2nd to 3rd week) ???? how have i even survived???? i hate her so much like i honestly just feel pissed thinking about having to go to her on friday. ive been thinking about telling her that it's just not working out and that i will just not see anyone until i maybe get counselling from that charity place which By The Way seems terrifying and also makes me feel like a giant bother but i havent done it. she's probably a great therapist!!! for a five year old who recently lost her pet turtle!!!! but she really shouldn't work with people with mental health issues that are more complex than "im sad and lonely sometimes but it's just in the way that depression is in teenage books and it can be easily fixed if someone just Sees Me and lets me Be Who I Really Am :')".. 

like she just sucks so much i could tell her "hey ive been self harming more lately because i've been going thru some Rough Times" and she could be like "Oh i understand exactly, you're stressed about a test! but you knwo what it will be fine, everyone feels this way :') Have you tried yoga? Also, self harming is terrible and you should feel ashamed about doing it!!! i'm not in a compareable situation to yours but i would never do that to myself :// Anyway, did you know that the reason people are depressed is that we are actually made to live in caves and die of simple colds at the age of 35 instead of living in stressful societies like ours? i find that very interesting, it feels really deep, you know? When i was younger i...[long personal story that's irrelevant]" defrthyjhgf i just want to open the window and dive right out of it every time i see her


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2018)

Feeling a little tired.


----------



## riummi (Feb 28, 2018)

saw some post saying there would be shooting at my school at 5pm but I'm hoping someone just wrote it as a stupid prank ;;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2018)

riummi said:


> saw some post saying there would be shooting at my school at 5pm but I'm hoping someone just wrote it as a stupid prank ;;



There's a low chance of it being actually true, but I do hope that you'll be safe. People joking about this and saying that they're going to shoot up a school are idiots. The school I previously went to was threatened on social media last week, and because of it, many of the students stayed home. Another school was on lockdown for hours. People need to take this seriously and stop posting fake threats.


----------



## riummi (Feb 28, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> There's a low chance of it being actually true, but I do hope that you'll be safe. People joking about this and saying that they're going to shoot up a school are idiots. The school I previously went to was threatened on social media last week, and because of it, many of the students stayed home. Another school was on lockdown for hours. People need to take this seriously and stop posting fake threats.



yea I'm mostly sure it's a sick joke and now we have professors canceling classes and the upd is investigating. It was supposedly written in the bathroom at one of the buildings on campus.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2018)

riummi said:


> yea I'm mostly sure it's a sick joke and now we have professors canceling classes and the upd is investigating. It was supposedly written in the bathroom at one of the buildings on campus.



Man, that stinks. I hope they're able to find out the person who did it.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 28, 2018)

glasses caused eye strain and now i hurt


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 28, 2018)

Memories from our past, from a group now gone, haunts me with good and bad memories. I'm now even more careful with who I get close to now...

Why does it still bother me that you play with them?

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> saw some post saying there would be shooting at my school at 5pm but I'm hoping someone just wrote it as a stupid prank ;;



Whoa omg, I hope it's not real. How'd it go?? You ok?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2018)

I hate how I'm being treated by my mom. On the way home from school today, she kept calling me dumb. I can't tell you how many times she's called me that. Not a day passes by for me without some sort of verbal insult. I just wish for my mom to be more supportive of me. These countless rants and insults are putting me down, and it's not helping me one bit. I'm sick of it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 28, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Memories from our past, from a group now gone, haunts me with good and bad memories. I'm now even more careful with who I get close to now...
> 
> Why does it still bother me that you play with them?
> 
> ...


I used to play with a small group of very dependable people elsewhere. Added two on the bf list in game, rarely see one anymore. Didn't add the rest of them before the lewd furry spammers came in with the release of the phone game. I would have tolerated that. Then malware happened.


----------



## Locket (Mar 1, 2018)

i really want to talk to sherman but like hhhh theres no right time

i have to figure it out myself too and ugh


----------



## riummi (Mar 1, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Memories from our past, from a group now gone, haunts me with good and bad memories. I'm now even more careful with who I get close to now...
> 
> Why does it still bother me that you play with them?
> 
> ...



yea it's all good, my theory is that someone didn't want to take their midterm so they wrote the message in hopes of canceling class. Some professors canceled but some still made students go to class. I'll probably find out more tmrw morning about it. I hope they find the person who wrote it though.


----------



## Assas1n (Mar 1, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idk if it's because of the medicine I take or what, but everytime I eat something I feel sick to my stomach. I might need to start taking the anti-nausea medication the surgeon prescribed to me.


You know I have read that acupuncture helps in treating nausea. But it's important to find a good specialist. In my town we have Eden Physio service. I have acupuncture session once a week (back pain). It works for me. So maybe you should try too.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2018)

@Dawnpiplup... Dude.. get some help. Or secretly record her so you do have proof.
--

Also yes dude you are not singing great and please stop doing it in my ear when I work.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 1, 2018)

It's been months, I want my TBT back


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 1, 2018)

I finally have time this week to play something so I boot up Monster Hunter World to beat this Nergigante monster I've been stuck on. No matter what I ****ing do, I always ****ing lose. 1-2 hits before I die every damn time. I just wanted to relax with a game after all the crap going on this week, but this stupid ass impossible monster halted my game progress entirely. I can't believe how much of a bad mood a game put me in. Now I feel angry no matter what I switch to.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 1, 2018)

never trust anyone that offers you to drink something , no matter if they are your friends or if the thing is sweet , because you may end up like me that didnt knew i was drinking lean (soda , candies and some **** for cough) and even through you didnt knew , you will still get in trouble.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 2, 2018)

It rained all day while I was sleeping, and now that I'm stuck at work it apparently snowing all over and I'm missing out! =[

I really hope it snows in the morning on my way home at least so I can see it a little before it melts and stuff. 

Also my eyeballs wont stop burning and it's bugging the crap out of me. STOP IT ALREADY!


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2018)

I don't think it's the right time for me yet. But almost.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 2, 2018)

I really hope what you're saying right now isn't just because you're drunk, but rather speaking the truth. I really hope it's the latter, because it would break my heart if it isnt.


----------



## carp (Mar 2, 2018)

i doubt i'll be able to pass my driving test next week :/


----------



## carp (Mar 2, 2018)

my butter is salty


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 2, 2018)

mmm honey I've moved on from our toxic relationship for the past 3 years and now you're coming back to me, regretting you took me for granted and wishing I wanted you back all this time?? lol im not making the same mistake falling for you again, I'm v much happy with my boyfriend and wouldn't want anything else from the world (including you) so if you could stop flirting with me and leave me and my bf alone that would be gr8


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2018)

yes it was dumb not being in that agency from start but ehh honestly the system her can go **** it


----------



## Locket (Mar 2, 2018)

skarmoury said:


> mmm honey I've moved on from our toxic relationship for the past 3 years and now you're coming back to me, regretting you took me for granted and wishing I wanted you back all this time?? lol im not making the same mistake falling for you again, I'm v much happy with my boyfriend and wouldn't want anything else from the world (including you) so if you could stop flirting with me and leave me and my bf alone that would be gr8



IM SO PROUD OF YOU 


so i have choir with sherman and i dont want to


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 2, 2018)

our car got stuck in the car park and there was no way we could leave so we had to walk to our dad's house which was 40 minutes away while the snow just kept on hitting our faces
i also sprained my ankle for ****ing up when walking and my back hurts and my legs too


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2018)

Damn, I wish I had a desk in my own room.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

lolol have fun ever getting those for my game i guess


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 3, 2018)

lol
god, you had to ruin it.
you had to pop me with the question.
i'm nothing but a toy for you clearly, and now i'm mad.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just wanted to be your friend
i thought i finally found someone
an actual straight guy who was willing to be my friend!
but no.
go **** ya self.

- - - Post Merge - - -

why are men such womanizers lol
like why am i never gonna find a guy who's actually in it for ME and not my body.


----------



## Minto (Mar 3, 2018)

So me and a friend had a lil gal's night sleepover with one of our newer friends and boy was it the one of the worst nights ever. First thing this girl does as me and my friend get done dinner is say how she's the only skinny one there and calling us "fat". We played it off as a joke, but this girl actually did not stop being annoying and pushy all night. Literally, I was being nice and letting her try out playing a game I was playing on my laptop. I figured 'okay she'll probably play one round and be done.' Nope. 2 hours later, she finally gets off. I was half asleep by then and didn't even want to call her out on it, but seriously it was an overall stressful night and I'm glad it's over. That's what I get for trying to go out and socialize instead of staying home all the time.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 3, 2018)

My Wii disk drive is broken. Part of me is glad it's not the disk because I don't want to have to buy a fragile, possibly 17 year old Gamecube disk for 60-100$ on Ebay, then have it not work because they scratched it. I just hope I don't have to replace the console.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 3, 2018)

missed connections


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 3, 2018)

Why am I not drunk yet?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 4, 2018)

skarmoury said:


> mmm honey I've moved on from our toxic relationship for the past 3 years and now you're coming back to me, regretting you took me for granted and wishing I wanted you back all this time?? lol im not making the same mistake falling for you again, I'm v much happy with my boyfriend and wouldn't want anything else from the world (including you) so if you could stop flirting with me and leave me and my bf alone that would be gr8



Tell em honey

- - - Post Merge - - -

These migraines and dark thoughts are driving me crazy.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 4, 2018)

I don't know what's worse for me: dark thoughts, being sore right now, or being unusually prone to headaches. as of right now, my legs are quite sore tonight and I don't even know why.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2018)

Everyone thinks I'm the next Nicholas Cruz.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

I guess those 46 views were from guests then :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also damn RIP David Ogden Stiers


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2018)

For the last 3 nights I've been waking up several times in the middle of the night because my left knee would be hurting really bad. And it just started doing this recently... I couldn't go back to sleep last night without putting my brace on


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

Omg so the bakery/catering couldn't even write out what was in that cake so my mom had to call the place and ask what was in it. Luckily it was just some almond but smh nice if I'd eaten nuts


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 4, 2018)

i feel sick


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 4, 2018)

Society.  Society bothers me.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

social insurance they better give me that money. i mean i sent them proof of my work practice/internship there so what more do they need freaking bureaucracy


----------



## zeoli (Mar 4, 2018)

I love how my final paper for this course, the teacher tells us the details like 4 days before it's due (like paper length) but she never told us how many sources.  Today, on the day the paper is due, she emails us saying that she isn't happy that already submitted papers do not have enough sources as she has only had us submit three sources.  Today, on the day the paper is due, she tells us we need _9 sources in total._

Could you not have told us that sooner than the due date?!  This teacher has been so incompetent but this is just the cherry on the top of this already ****ty cake of this class.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2018)

computer randomly logging me out even though i just locked it wtf


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2018)

I keep wanting to clean and organize my room more and there's nothing left to clean and organize 


Maybe I should go clean my roomate's rooms lmaoo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2018)

My grandma's nagging at my grandpa.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 4, 2018)

Fever and headache. Always a bad combination.


----------



## hestu (Mar 4, 2018)

i'm sick, i have way too much to work on for classes, and i really miss my dad :/


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2018)

my head and brain, stop being tired and farting when i get enough sleep and don't really do exhausting things???


----------



## mogyay (Mar 5, 2018)

i'm exhausted, mentally and physically, despite doing nothing. how different things were just 6 months ago really, i've never really had to let something go for the sake of someone else's happiness and it hurts like hell, you seem fine though which i'm glad about


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 5, 2018)

Long distance <<<
I miss you here.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2018)

Man, I can't believe myself. I really hope I'll be able to get it back.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 6, 2018)

it's gonna take forever to reach 10k posts ):


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> it's gonna take forever to reach 10k posts ):



Naw man, just look at me 
--

Also... good I hope that message went through smh you are very much not my type also dude you've a kid do you really think I wanna be part of that jfc man.
--

Aaaand I hope social bleh insurance bleh called my boss now, or that call was about someone else rip


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 6, 2018)

I feel mildly bothered because it feels like I'm doing this group presentation all by myself. There are four people in the group yet somehow the work has fallen almost exclusively on my shoulders. Yesterday one of them said that she could do something so I suggested her to come up with questions about the presentation - today she told me that she had no idea about suitable questions _even though she could've just asked anytime._

The presentation is tomorrow and the others have mentioned how "it doesn't have enough information yet". Then how about you actually *do something* to help me with getting more information since I've spent two days working on the project alone? I freaking hate group projects. It's not even the first time when it feels like the other people aren't doing their part.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2018)

the last trick room chamber, most guides are useless and i cant watch video guides because they just mess it up


----------



## Marte (Mar 6, 2018)

So many assignments, so little time!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 6, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> I feel mildly bothered because it feels like I'm doing this group presentation all by myself. There are four people in the group yet somehow the work has fallen almost exclusively on my shoulders. Yesterday one of them said that she could do something so I suggested her to come up with questions about the presentation - today she told me that she had no idea about suitable questions _even though she could've just asked anytime._
> 
> The presentation is tomorrow and the others have mentioned how "it doesn't have enough information yet". Then how about you actually *do something* to help me with getting more information since I've spent two days working on the project alone? I freaking hate group projects. It's not even the first time when it feels like the other people aren't doing their part.


This is like the story of my life lol. I always get in terrible groups for group projects somehow. I always find it really baffling because like... if you’re not doing it, then you have no control over the project, and what if I do it terribly? 

If you guys do peer reviews at the end I’d be 100% truthful. If they wanted a better grade they should’ve helped out more.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 6, 2018)

Really, really am trying to enjoy Monster Hunter World, but I think I've had just about enough. I've been stuck on Nergigante for 3 weeks now. Came in with a positive go get em' attitude today but once again failed. I'm strongly considering trading the game towards Sea of Thieves or Kirby Star Allies. I'm mainly upset because I poured 44 hours into this game and my progress has been completely halted since I encountered this monster. Why play it anymore if it's just going to stress me out and upset me. Yeah, I guess I would call it quitting. This is the first time I've ever felt the need to return a game because a boss was too difficult.

Edit: Finally beat Nergigante... Not solo of course. Had a group of well-rounded individuals. I shall hold onto my game now that I can move forward.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 6, 2018)

i am being eaten alive by anxiety


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 6, 2018)

Trying to figure out how to start page 5 of my comic...because it?s set after some time has passed from the first 4, but not enough time to warrent anything big or discussion about the time gap. What to do what to do XD


----------



## Loriii (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm getting sick inconsistently.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2018)

I've got to get my grades up.


----------



## primandimproper (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm 27 yrs old, alone, and getting divorced. To make it worse, my brother's wife is giving birth to our mom's first grandchild. Trying to be happy about it. I bought their son a Batman onesie with a cape, but societal pressure is making me feel like crap.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 7, 2018)

i just had a huge fight with my mom about getting a job. im 16 and wanna make money off my art but it seems so difficult without drawing nsfw or something. i stayed home from school today because i didn't want to deal with classes. i'm so stressed about balancing art, school and sports. and now i have to think about a job. i'm so sad i dont have any idea what to do and what i'm gonna do after high school. im not gonna lie i was thinking about killing myself for a split second this morning after the fight which was weird since i never usually think about that kind of thing but i just feel so lost right now i'm not good at anything but art and even then im not great at it so its hard to do anything right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

its not even anything at school thats the problem either its mostly just the thought of trying to balance so much stuff thats overwhelming. it makes me not even wanna go to school. i've missed so many days of school this semester i just don't know what to do. i'll probably get kicked from the track team which would be so embarrassing and my grades are terrible so i really don't know how the coaches would react to that. and i still want to make time for art but then i have homework. its so hard to do anything too


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2018)

primandimproper said:


> I'm 27 yrs old, alone, and getting divorced. To make it worse, my brother's wife is giving birth to our mom's first grandchild. Trying to be happy about it. I bought their son a Batman onesie with a cape, but societal pressure is making me feel like crap.



Tell societal pressure and norms to **** off.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 7, 2018)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> i just had a huge fight with my mom about getting a job. im 16 and wanna make money off my art but it seems so difficult without drawing nsfw or something. i stayed home from school today because i didn't want to deal with classes. i'm so stressed about balancing art, school and sports. and now i have to think about a job. i'm so sad i dont have any idea what to do and what i'm gonna do after high school. im not gonna lie i was thinking about killing myself for a split second this morning after the fight which was weird since i never usually think about that kind of thing but i just feel so lost right now i'm not good at anything but art and even then im not great at it so its hard to do anything right now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> its not even anything at school thats the problem either its mostly just the thought of trying to balance so much stuff thats overwhelming. it makes me not even wanna go to school. i've missed so many days of school this semester i just don't know what to do. i'll probably get kicked from the track team which would be so embarrassing and my grades are terrible so i really don't know how the coaches would react to that. and i still want to make time for art but then i have homework. its so hard to do anything too



I remember feeling this exact same way before I graduated. What is it with people discouraging artists to fulfill their dream? I'm terrible socially, and feel like it's the only thing I can really do right. It's such a struggle to even convince others to take it as seriously as we do. But I promise you, if you take it one day at a time, it'll come together. And if you ever want to talk, feel free to PM me <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



primandimproper said:


> I'm 27 yrs old, alone, and getting divorced. To make it worse, my brother's wife is giving birth to our mom's first grandchild. Trying to be happy about it. I bought their son a Batman onesie with a cape, but societal pressure is making me feel like crap.



I'm so sorry to hear :c


----------



## Soigne (Mar 7, 2018)

how are our conversations so good when we're apart but so terrible when we're in the same room :')


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2018)

uhh dude i didn't even see them placing their pram there and i know it's the fire exit stuff.. jfc.

also would be good if we could be 2 in the store if i'm supposed to be cashier stuff alone >>

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i've come to the realization that gen6 is dead and i wont get another shot at owning a shiny groudon, kyogre and rayquaza x.x


----------



## namiieco (Mar 7, 2018)

i'm always lethargic and apathetic around the wintery season. i'm surrounded by so many yet i still feel lonely. i'm wanting something but i can't get it. i want to sleep.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 7, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> I remember feeling this exact same way before I graduated. What is it with people discouraging artists to fulfill their dream? I'm terrible socially, and feel like it's the only thing I can really do right. It's such a struggle to even convince others to take it as seriously as we do. But I promise you, if you take it one day at a time, it'll come together. And if you ever want to talk, feel free to PM me <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



this was so kind of you thank you <3


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 7, 2018)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> this was so kind of you thank you <3



Anytime! xo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2018)

For God's sake, Grandma. I will not get shocked by the electric outlet, I can most definitely assure you that.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2018)

I have spent the past five hours looking for a couple of DS games I used to have on my bedside table, and I have aboslutely no idea where they could possibly be at this point. Losing things like this drives me crazy.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2018)

I've done it again. 

Went on Youtube to watch old Black Sabbath video's, and ended up watching Seahorses give birth. 

For FOUR HOURS. 

This is the third time. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also... WHY does Kapp'n put me through TWELVE PARAGRAPHS of speech, just to get into a boat. 

Dude. 
I KNOW the damn drill!


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 8, 2018)

My voice during the presentation today was so _horrible_ that I'm almost considering having my vocal chords removed. I can't even describe how angry I am about my voice right now.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 8, 2018)

Idiocy.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2018)

RedTropicalFish said:


> Idiocy.



^^^this.

also white cismales in semi-closed facebook groups denouncing today... Like do you even know a thing?


----------



## Diancie (Mar 8, 2018)

My lack of motivation.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> For God's sake, Grandma. I will not get shocked by the electric outlet, I can most definitely assure you that.



This made me laugh so hard.  My grandma worries over ridiculous things too.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2018)

that they lowered the catch rate on shared bugs in PC... um excuse me????


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheila said:


> that they lowered the catch rate on shared bugs in PC... um excuse me????



Wait, seriously?  Why do you do this Nintendo?


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 8, 2018)

having a headache

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> that they lowered the catch rate on shared bugs in PC... um excuse me????



wow thats dumb. no wonder people dislike the bug garden events. i have a ****ty catch rate so idk how i got all the items tbh


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheila said:


> that they lowered the catch rate on shared bugs in PC... um excuse me????



Yeah it drove me crazy ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

These migraines <<<

And my PC has a ghost scrolling up every 30 sec, and clicking. I promise, it's a whole lot worse than it sounds xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jon_Snow said:


> I've done it again.
> 
> Went on Youtube to watch old Black Sabbath video's, and ended up watching Seahorses give birth.
> 
> ...



LMAO xD


----------



## Locket (Mar 8, 2018)

can't use my google accounts on my computer


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 9, 2018)

I want to punch a hole in a wallllll!!!! Stupid drawing site has been lagging more and more and I just spent 20 minutes on a drawing, and literally ALMOST had my base done for it and then the site boots me, I go back to the board and only the first few parts I put down are there and OH MY GOOOOOOOOODDDDD. SO angry. >=[ Got to do the drawing ALL OVER AGAIN and it was so perfect... Wish I had some other place to draw but nothing else has tools like it so I have to deal with the lags and boots, I just wish it would warn you so you could save or something... so mad...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh boy.  Today's the day...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2018)

i got ultra moon again haha it's real poop but what to do since gen6 is dead as a dodo. :[

i hate the kidfriendlyness and the plaza but ehh events and wt/gts is probs better and maybe i'll cough up a bit money for pok?bank.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm feeling hungry right now but I couldn't tell what I want to eat.



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh boy.  Today's the day...



Goodluck! Whatever it is.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2018)

^^Still my fav aesthetic on tbt hands down


Anyways I put a note on my whiteboard outside my dorm door, saying "come and play Mario Kart 64, tonight 6-7pm!" and now I'm like a nervous wreck cause I hate socializing with people and I'm just gonna be awkward n stupid the whole time lol

(secretly hoping nobody shows up )


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Mar 9, 2018)

Ahh headache headache headache ahhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## riummi (Mar 9, 2018)

Im so hungry but the dc food is **** and I have to save money  also why am I always the one asking to hang out...I should really hold back


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 9, 2018)

I procrastinated so much on my English assignments, so now I have to finish 'em all today.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 9, 2018)

I actually hate when someone posts something on fb or another social media. And when I or someone asks them a question on that post and they’re like PM me! Like why do I need to repeat the same question.. can’t you just pm me your answer if you want it to be more private? I get annoyed when I see it happen to other people as well


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 10, 2018)

Sad to see an active shooter event happening at a place I basically was raised. :/ Sad to see people died as well, but it was always such an awesome place and I remember it so fondly it's just tragic to see nowhere is safe anymore...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

catch rate of the regi guys being like 3-4%, slightly higher if you get the status inflict i guess unless you got heavy balls that are not even in ORAS


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 10, 2018)

Nothing lifts your mood like a fake baby crying at 3:00 AM.  :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

so much **** to clean and im tired ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

also wtf there are dads positive to female circumcision? where the **** is the world going...


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 10, 2018)

Being a light sleeper is getting to me when I don't get the needed hours for sleep.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 10, 2018)

Sheila said:


> so much **** to clean and im tired ugh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also wtf there are dads positive to female circumcision? where the **** is the world going...



I'm sorry, what did you say?  I thought I heard "female circumcision", but there's no way something like that exists.  Right?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm sorry, what did you say?  I thought I heard "female circumcision", but there's no way something like that exists.  Right?



Yeah it does, unfortunately, especially in some parts of Africa. Religious tradition or not, yes it needs to be eradicated. And the source of that stuff was from some research here where like 23% who lived here more than 4 years and was from a country where they do that think it's good and even more wanted the whole thing to be cut off it seems 

http://uu.diva-portal.org/smash/get/diva2:1160300/FULLTEXT01.pdf  Here's the whole PDF (in English I think) if you wanna read. I'll just give a TW because it contains pretty, uh gross details so don't read it if you are sensitive or likewise.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 10, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Yeah it does, unfortunately, especially in some parts of Africa. Religious tradition or not, yes it needs to be eradicated. And the source of that stuff was from some research here where like 23% who lived here more than 4 years and was from a country where they do that think it's good and even more wanted the whole thing to be cut off it seems
> 
> http://uu.diva-portal.org/smash/get/diva2:1160300/FULLTEXT01.pdf  Here's the whole PDF (in English I think) if you wanna read. I'll just give a TW because it contains pretty, uh gross details so don't read it if you are sensitive or likewise.



Man, what's wrong with the world? :/


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Man, what's wrong with the world? :/



no flipping idea.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 10, 2018)

i don't understand a lot of things


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 10, 2018)

Good news: more clients!
Bad news: haven't caught up with current projects yet ;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 10, 2018)

TFW I REMEMBER HE GAVE ME A GAME BUT STRESS AND SCHOOL ARE NOT ALLOWING ME TO PLAY IT IM SORRY ILY ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

Wow, TBT Marketplace is dead, even with Gen 7 Pok?mon business. Might just go to reddit but this would just be a lot simpler x.x


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 11, 2018)

I just wish that my mom would stop with the verbal insults. _"You have Down's Syndrome! You're stupid! You're mental!"_

I honestly cannot believe that my mom is not able to grasp how much she has hurt me with her words. Also, I most definitely do not have Down's Syndrome. It's my mom's newest insult thus far. I cannot believe she has resorted to using that. 

Living here is awful. I can't take the constant yelling and derogatory remarks anymore.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 11, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I just wish that my mom would stop with the verbal insults. _"You have Down's Syndrome! You're stupid! You're mental!"_
> 
> I honestly cannot believe that my mom is not able to grasp how much she has hurt me with her words. Also, I most definitely do not have Down's Syndrome. It's my mom's newest insult thus far. I cannot believe she has resorted to using that.
> 
> Living here is awful. I can't take the constant yelling and derogatory remarks anymore.



Ever heard of Child Protective Services? Might wanna give 'em a ring on the tele.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 11, 2018)

Trundle said:


> Ever heard of Child Protective Services? Might wanna give 'em a ring on the tele.



I really don't want them to get involved.  I don't know. I can just talk to my school counselor about this situation, and have her help me. Thank you for mentioning it, though.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 12, 2018)

If I could get to sleep normally and get eight hours of rest, that would be great. So far, my back and shoulder is aching so I'm sure I'll be up for a bit.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Wow, TBT Marketplace is dead, even with Gen 7 Pok?mon business. Might just go to reddit but this would just be a lot simpler x.x



You shouldn't have to resort to that, what are you looking for?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 12, 2018)

Can't sleep, and so hot in my room lol


----------



## John Wick (Mar 12, 2018)

I broke up with The Walking Dead. 

Just totally didn't watch it today. 
It's really over.  

I hate you Gimple. 
HATE, HATE, HATE YOU.


----------



## Keldi (Mar 12, 2018)

Apparently I "need" to go to an appointment with my mom so I can't go to school...The one day I actually wanted to go...


----------



## FleuraBelle (Mar 12, 2018)

I have been feeling very insecure lately


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You shouldn't have to resort to that, what are you looking for?



Shiny weather trio and some event stuff...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> I really don't want them to get involved.  I don't know. I can just talk to my school counselor about this situation, and have her help me. Thank you for mentioning it, though.



Eh maybe you should since you seem pretty laid-back and "accepting" of it, or I got you real wrong. And idk if you don't go talk to the counsellor CPS might be an idea.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Shiny weather trio and some event stuff...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I can't help.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I can't help.



no worries.

also it's so damn cold here ugh


----------



## Soigne (Mar 12, 2018)

this snow is really annoying. it's my first day of spring break and i can't even be outside.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 12, 2018)

currently feeling like i want to find myself and experience new things and idk if i want to take a break from my 5 year relationship or not


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2018)

might as well give up this hunt.. where r u gen guys


----------



## Locket (Mar 12, 2018)

i still want an apology, but i'm still not gonna get one. from either of you. 

one probably doesn't even know what she did but it f---ed me up mentally.
the other one knows _very well_ what he did but he's a coward and isn't gonna apologize


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2018)

never feel like eating and when i do eat it just makes me feel sick sighhh i hate when i get like this


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 13, 2018)

My dumb legs that just won't stop aching.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2018)

how hard it is to get those pok?s, wish more genners were active (or if they actually sold that event)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 13, 2018)

Haha.  Ok so, yesterday  I got to bring the awful robot baby back.  It was glitchy and said that I snapped its neck three times even though I didn't do jack **** to it.  All three times happened on Saturday within a short time span so I cried from the stress.  My mom sent my teacher an email after I broke down saying that the baby had something wrong with it and I didn't do anything.  Monday rolls around and the teacher tells me there's nothing wrong with the baby and basically doesn't give a single **** about how hard I worked.  I was told I got an 86 for something I should've gotten an A on.  After I complained that my garden wasn't high enough, the teacher asked what was wrong with it.  So, I was honest.  I told her that my mom gets stressed when I don't get A's.  Fast forward to the end of the day.  They've cancelled school for the next day due to weather.  I'm in a good mood.  Then, my mom comes and picks me up.  As soon as I get in the car, she starts yelling and swearing at me.  I'm trying to figure out what the **** is going on and she straight up says I talked **** about her to my teacher.  I'm like "What?" and she proceeds to freak at me for the entirety of the car ride because my teacher sent her an email saying what I said in class.  Apparently caring a lot about your kid's grades is something you don't tell people?  According to my mom, anyway.  Long story short, my good mood was ruined.  Everything's fine now, but why was all that BS necessary yesterday?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 13, 2018)

My teeth are hurting from getting my braces tightened.


----------



## Minto (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm on about day 5 of my mental breakdown and feeling worthless, so that kinda sums up my life right now.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 13, 2018)

i'm going to mess everything up...


----------



## Strawberryllama (Mar 13, 2018)

I really should not be allowed on Etsy.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2018)

pok?mon always


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2018)

Don't know what the hell happened to my 3DS...why does my memory suck?!


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 14, 2018)

I have a lot to catch up on, within a short time span. What's worse, is that I'm going through yet another creative block. And if I think/stress too hard I get another migraine. Hell, even if I'm having too much fun laughing at something I'll start getting one sometimes. So I have to force myself to stay calm no matter what now.


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2018)

i'm a simple lad i only wants one thing and that is to see a living dinosaur


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2018)

parents that can't take criticism.. why are you even parents?


----------



## namiieco (Mar 14, 2018)

i want to do more but i'm tooo lazy and tireddddddddddd
also i am really hungry but it's late owowowow my stomach hurts owowowwo im hungry


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 14, 2018)

why my dream from last night was lana del rey as a dinosaur?


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 14, 2018)

jambette being in the header and staring at me.


----------



## riummi (Mar 15, 2018)

Earlier today I had such bad cramps that I almost fainted. I was dizzy, nauseous, and my arms and legs felt all numb (I even broke into a cold sweat). It was so hard to move even a few inches but I guess I kind of just fell asleep after the pain subsided. I don't know why this happens sometimes but hopefully the doctor can tell me.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2018)

ugh headache and feels like i might be getting a cold


----------



## tae (Mar 15, 2018)

have i always been this passive aggressive? 
or have i finally just reached my breaking point?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2018)

Good gosh, my hands are all cracked. I need to put some lotion on these things, but it'll probably sting like hell. 

Also, I have to take a test in nearly every class tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And, I really need to get my grades up. I need to turn all of my late work in by tomorrow, because next week is Spring Break. And I've got lots of late assignments.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Mar 15, 2018)

A girl posted a shooting threat to our school on Instagram, a nearby school also had a shooting threat and someone shot himself in the woods behind another school, all within the past two weeks. 
I love America.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 15, 2018)

i have a fever, headache, my jaw is sore, both of my ears are irritated and i'm lying here refreshing the jambette vs chief poll


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2018)

My English project is due tomorrow.  I'm roughly half done with it.  Procrastination and I are besties.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 15, 2018)

Jambette's face when zoomed in bothers me.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 15, 2018)

why people still care about sexual orientation in 2018? just **** off , meanwhile they dont **** with a dog , someone underage and/or a dead person then its ok.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 15, 2018)

Leif!! He's not gonna let me get through it!!!!


----------



## Zane (Mar 15, 2018)

I have nooo energy today :( anything I try to do I get wiped out in like 5 minutes. I don't even feel like going for a walk but I'm still gonna, and just hope I don't fall asleep on the street somewhere bleh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2018)

Tanukki said:


> why people still care about sexual orientation in 2018? just **** off , meanwhile they dont **** with a dog , someone underage and/or a dead person then its ok.



because they wanna seem special snowflakes, honestly i don't even defy myself really i just.. idk if i wanna **** some she/it/they whatever i'll do it.


----------



## namiieco (Mar 16, 2018)

well i guess im sorry that i cant do everything


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2018)

The future.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 16, 2018)

had a hot shower and one of my veins popped out of my foot so im wearing a sock to avoid looking at it and vomiting


----------



## Minto (Mar 16, 2018)

My boyfriend is currently getting evaluated by crisis and they took his phone, so I have no contact with him. I don't know what's gonna happen, but I'm truly terrified. Why couldn't we have had the nice day we planned to have?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2018)

that gross user... ewww...

also e4 in usum being hell


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 16, 2018)

All of my English assignments are due today by midnight.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 16, 2018)

I CANT BELIEVE BILLY HERRINGTON IS ****ING DEAD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 16, 2018)

My mentioned English project took longer than expected to finish.  I ended up having to stay roughly 30 minutes after the bell rang to finish inking the letters and got a major hand cramp.  At least it's done...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 17, 2018)

Oh boy, I have a short amount of time to complete all of these article analyses.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 17, 2018)

i dont wanna go to there tomorrow qwq


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 17, 2018)

My boy... let out a p.. on... my.. reader.......


----------



## Locket (Mar 17, 2018)

my brother is sick and i hate it because HES GONNA BOTHER US ALL DAY

he's 8 and he has already had like 5 girlfriends?????? hes not even that cute?????


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2018)

the rng of ultra wormhole.. *inserts umm hello picture*


----------



## rollerC (Mar 17, 2018)

_She doesn't intentionally ignore me, right?_


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 17, 2018)

It feels a little bit strange to breathe. I hope I'm not having an influenza since it seems to be spreading around right now.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 17, 2018)

Locket said:


> he's 8 and he has already had like 5 girlfriends?????? hes not even that cute?????



Little man's got game lmao


----------



## Jeonggwa (Mar 17, 2018)

People change so rapidly and I'm stagnating.
I may have started running first, but people who were once behind me, are now miles away ahead of me.


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2018)

bored

- - - Post Merge - - -

and sleepy


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 17, 2018)

Anxiety! And depression! My two best friends... ugh


----------



## riummi (Mar 18, 2018)

I really don't want to write this biodiversity paper 
I hate this class


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Mar 18, 2018)

I hate Sundays... tomorrow (well, technically today. It's 12:45) is a Sunday.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2018)

I really hope GameStop or whatever store will carry all these event Pok?mon codes 

Also so many legendaries left to catch in game stupid Ultra wormhole rng


----------



## Strawberryllama (Mar 18, 2018)

My dog keeps farting and WONT GET OUT OF MY ROOM.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2018)

^Dear God!

Also, the controller I'm borrowing from a friend is pure crap now! Right joystick is broken as well as the right bumper button. Need to order a new one.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 18, 2018)

actually failing one of my classes and idk what to do anymore


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2018)

Feeling a little dizzy.


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2018)

soo I may have been wearing the wrong size shoe my whole life hahaha


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2018)

My grades are going to suck once they get put in. I only turned in one article analysis on Friday, and there were six that I needed to turn in. Friday was the deadline for any late work. I'm screwed in that class.


----------



## hamster (Mar 18, 2018)

some idiot that's been talking **** but ofc won't say it to my face and my friend won't give me their disc since they don't want to cause anything


----------



## Loriii (Mar 18, 2018)

I've been dealing with shoulder and neck pains the past two days, most likely due to awkward sleeping position and old age, I guess lol, but a few massages here and there by my personal PT does the job xD It still bothers me quite a bit but I feel so much better now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2018)

I can't believe I've done this. 

This _always_ happens.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2018)

I vomited up soup that was good.


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 19, 2018)

A person I've tried to cut off connections with followed me on Tumblr and what do I see? Homophobic content on the first page of his blog. Now I feel gross to know that the recent views on my blog have probably been his.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2018)

The card terminal at work basically ****ing all day.. sheesh send us new ones already!!


----------



## Zane (Mar 19, 2018)

me peeling and eating a tangelo while wearing a white shirt: what could possibly go wrong


----------



## tae (Mar 19, 2018)

i cant stop listening to the same damn song. damn you symphony x


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2018)

the puzzles in rainbow rocket castle why did i even try it sjkdhjfsg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 19, 2018)

I need to find a better place to game at, sitting in bed is a horrible position and my back is in horrible pain. =[


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 19, 2018)

lollllllllLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL I'M SO TIRED OF THISSSS
THIS IS SUCH
_SUCH_
A GLO DOWN.
god, why couldn't you have just stayed why did you have to go. where are you. i miss you my love. i miss you so much.


----------



## riummi (Mar 20, 2018)

stupid. word. count. !!!!
;-; but on the flip side, this is the only major paper due before break!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 20, 2018)

i don't wanna write this paper i don't wanna be getting a cold i don't wanna go to classes tomorrow my life is in Shambles .


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2018)

Lol I just submitted 2 assignments that were due in legit 40 minutes time. I don't think I've ever pulled something that close and oh boy my stress levels have been running high up until the deadline. But now it's over yaaaay

Onto the next lump of assignments I go

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hopeless Opus said:


> i don't wanna write this paper i don't wanna be getting a cold i don't wanna go to classes tomorrow my life is in Shambles .



I can relate to all of this so much right now that it's painful


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2018)

so much to do at work today lit drowning in paperbacks

also wtf did i not turn off my computer :thinking:


----------



## Laureline (Mar 20, 2018)

It bothers me that John Winchester had to die. I would've loved to see him hunt by himself.


----------



## x0xindy (Mar 20, 2018)

I don't even have the time to type it all.

Also, work computer lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2018)

lolol me reading spoilers on that tv series even it will take like another half year before they air it in sweden on tv


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2018)

Narcissism at its finest.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 20, 2018)

It?s getting worse
I can?t fix it
There?s nothing I can do


----------



## Zane (Mar 21, 2018)

the pok?ball needs a new bg color so bad

- - - Post Merge - - -

@staff i will give away thjis ball if u make a pietro collectible


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 21, 2018)

Ranch dressing on my shorts.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 21, 2018)

I'M TIRED OF MY THROAT HURTING WTFFF it's been 3 days now LIKE STOP??

i really don't want to go to class tomorrow i look ****ed up and really sick lmao


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 21, 2018)

stop making me use haircuts i dont want to use smh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Ranch dressing on my shorts.



rip reminds me of my poor co-worker today that got ravioli sauce all over his shirt and after lunch he had to do cashier work lmaoo.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 21, 2018)

Can people PLEASE stop saying ‘it’s just allergies’ when you know well you’re sick as a dog.
I guess ‘allergies’ are contagious too huh?

Just admit it when your sick please. Now I have to deal with a cold when I was on the upswing.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2018)

wtf so someone checked how many "cigarrette incidents" there are in netflix series and movies..

uhh seriously who cares, it's mostly fiction and yeah people smoked in the 80s get over it.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 21, 2018)

i am behind in everything and everything is going wrong


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheila said:


> wtf so someone checked how many "cigarrette incidents" there are in netflix series and movies..
> 
> uhh seriously who cares, it's mostly fiction and yeah people smoked in the 80s get over it.



Who cares if people smoke, period!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheila said:


> wtf so someone checked how many "cigarrette incidents" there are in netflix series and movies..
> 
> uhh seriously who cares, it's mostly fiction and yeah people smoked in the 80s get over it.



Years ago there was a push to give a hard R rating to any film with smoking. Might be related.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm fat, lazy, and unmotivated.  My mom is disgusted with me because all I do after I come home from school is lay down and play around on my phone with my headphones on.  The truth is I'm terrified about going to college and that's the only way I can distract myself from the ever-approaching day I'll be on my own.  Sigh.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm getting French ads on youtube for Credit Mutual, also a Spanish or Brazilian thing.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 21, 2018)

my love life is in shambles


----------



## Bowie (Mar 22, 2018)

I looked up some old Nintendo and SEGA plush toys I've had since childhood online and am completely stunned by how much they are all worth. Contemplating grabbing the cash, but also kind of contemplating keeping them for the nostalgia.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 22, 2018)

Kapp'n. 
His 7 paragraph long speech on how to board a boat.


----------



## Zane (Mar 22, 2018)

i'm starving but i'm too exhausted from working so i'll just wait til tomorrow i gues


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 22, 2018)

I really want to play NL but I know I'm going to be burnt out in like a week. Same with WW but I know I'm going to be bored with that in 5 minutes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2018)

I have to work a 50 hour week this week and my body is not prepared. X.X


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Who cares if people smoke, period!



I KNOW RIGHT. Let them do it.

Also let movies be "bad" if they smoke. If people can't sort out facts from non-fiction not my issue.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 22, 2018)

is there a way to switch how the date is displayed on tbt because i cant find it and i get confused when something looks like it was posted in september this year


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> is there a way to switch how the date is displayed on tbt because i cant find it and i get confused when something looks like it was posted in september this year



yeah same i hate the us date format bc it looks so wrong. i mean how do you post on the 3rd of 14th? lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 22, 2018)

i cant believe it has been only 2 hours since im home and even your voice is getting on my nerves. just stop. or else my head will explode(((((((((


----------



## Zane (Mar 23, 2018)

rly wanna write back but i'm so tired zzzz


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2018)

can i just shove our cash register and card terminals up someone's ass rn i'm so hecking tired of them not doing their job.. we get new card terminals on monday i just hope they didn't mess too much today


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm feeling tired. All of this walking worn me down.


----------



## Zane (Mar 23, 2018)

Woke up with the beginnings of a headache, whhyyyyyy


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 23, 2018)

The villager I wanted to move out pinged! ...then she decided she didn?t want to leave anymore ugh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 23, 2018)

Not feeling too well. I don't know why, but my left arm is a bit sore. It's been that way for a couple days now. My eyes are a bit sore, too.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2018)

also whatever difference with the $10 thing i mean it couldn't have been my customer unless the cash register computer forgot to register stuff  but then it'd be more than $10 more like $30-40 or something.. gah


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 23, 2018)

i say man all the time wtf pleasehelp

- - - Post Merge - - -

i stay up until like 4am every night and its really affected my mood i feel more depressed but i cant sleep for personal reasons


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2018)

gts is a joke

also alola dex is huge

and i hope the count went right from yesterday i mean can it stop registering purchases wrong asjdhdsf


----------



## John Wick (Mar 24, 2018)

Human beings in general. 

And Nazi's. :-|


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> Human beings in general.
> 
> And Nazi's. :-|



especially angry complaining customer nazis that can't read sign or try to scam us off money lol


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 25, 2018)

The pokemon spinarak is supposed to be a spider...but only has 6 legs


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2018)

firealpaca can you stop messing up my colouring whenever i wanna use layers hhhhhhhh


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2018)

Ghostkid said:


> The pokemon spinarak is supposed to be a spider...but only has 6 legs



Then Ariados only has 4 legs with the other 2 being converted into antenna like abominations.


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2018)

Damn 3DS XL hinge is gonna break again soon marking the 4th year in a row it has happened. Never happened with my old original red one yet this is does it like mad. 

Time for a 2DS XL I guess... but then I worry about the speakers being bad and I don't want to use headphones to play it ughh...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 25, 2018)

thanks , since you maked the washing machine dont work correctly now i will have to wash everything by hand again. its your ****ing fault .


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2018)

Flare said:


> Damn 3DS XL hinge is gonna break again soon marking the 4th year in a row it has happened. Never happened with my old original red one yet this is does it like mad.
> 
> Time for a 2DS XL I guess... but then I worry about the speakers being bad and I don't want to use headphones to play it ughh...



it's actually okay albeit a bit can-y


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 25, 2018)

There's strange pain around my hip while I walk and I'm not sure if it's about the bone or something else.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

Samson won't gtfo of BirbTown. Wolfjob got Lymphocytic Choriomeningitis because of him! My net, pushing him around, and being a douche to him all don't work! How do I get his plague rat ass out?


----------



## Locket (Mar 25, 2018)

i don't know what to eat but if i don't i'm gonna collapse


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheila said:


> it's actually okay albeit a bit can-y



I know and I heard this from friends too, but idk I keep being very unsure. 
I also heard it was light and the hinges don't make that annoying sound when opening and closing the system too. 

Ehh I probably will buy it in the end. I also really like the black and aqua color a ton too.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2018)

ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> Samson won't gtfo of BirbTown. Wolfjob got Lymphocytic Choriomeningitis because of him! My net, pushing him around, and being a douche to him all don't work! How do I get his plague rat ass out?



I actually found that getting along with villagers make them easier to leave, even if they annoy you to no end.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2018)

Flare said:


> I know and I heard this from friends too, but idk I keep being very unsure.
> I also heard it was light and the hinges don't make that annoying sound when opening and closing the system too.
> 
> Ehh I probably will buy it in the end. I also really like the black and aqua color a ton too.



yeah i mean i've heard worse and def okay for its price. and no it doesn't, it's pretty light and easy. the screens can get dirty fast though due to the shape of the screen collecting dust quickly so make sure to wipe it.

yea, i've the black x turquoise one and it work well!


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

Locket said:


> i don't know what to eat but if i don't i'm gonna collapse



Eat toast.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you don't have a toaster, eat a peanut butter jelly sandwich.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 25, 2018)

imagine caring about someone sexual orientation in 2018

and even better : imagine someone living as if we were in 19th century , :")


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 25, 2018)

It's snowing again. I love winter but I'd love it even more if it knew when to go away.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 25, 2018)

I need to get this out of my system. I am just so angry. I've been trying to learn to mod Smash 4 all day. I followed the tutorials getting an SD card to mod my Wii U to Haxchi. I went out, picked up a 16 GB SD card even though the tutorial said I only needed like 4GB. Smooth process. What's this? I apparently have to dump the game if I want skins and other mods? Okay, I wait 5 hours for my game to dump. 1 GB remaining on my SD card. One. Flipping. Gigabyte. The Shadow skin alone I wanted takes up 20 mb. Nobody ****ing told me I needed 32GB to get a decent amount of mods. None of these tutorials *anywhere* mentioned this. So now I have to go buy another ****ing SD card if I want to get these damn mods to work.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 25, 2018)

i'm literally not gonna tolerate these "uwu i hate kokichi ouma bc he got gonta executed" people anymore, i'm so ****ing sick of them and idc if it's fictional or whatever, these ppl are toxic and it makes me so Mad . and i am so invigorated. how is this person going to tell me i'm 1) disgusting 2) a literal animal and 3) that i should die and then play the victim card saying "omg saying go die isnt a violent threat!!" maybe if u had eyes u would realize no one ever said that and other people literally agreed with me in that argument that ur a piece of garbage who shouldnt have all that money to spend on cosplays... go get a therapist psychopath


----------



## Seroja (Mar 26, 2018)

unrequited love is when it makes you smile for no reason one second and ugly sobbing in another. sigh.

also my work is piling up and I'm so disgustingly disorganised ripp.


----------



## Locokoko182 (Mar 26, 2018)

My dad is manipulative and verbally abusive, but doesn't realize it because he's a narcissist. My mom won't defend us and will always cover for him, because she thinks she's trying to keep everyone together, when it's really ****ed up me and my brother.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 26, 2018)

My 3ds xl is a year old, and the charging light blinks orange.. except today it did nothing for 2 hours. 

Now it's charging. 

It seems loose.


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 26, 2018)

my chemistry teacher keeps getting me in trouble for petty things. she told the principal about my wallpaper on my school chromebook because it had a gun on it- so i must be posing a threat to the school. i hate her so much and thinking about her makes me furious


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 26, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> This has been going on for a while, but it's now starting to bother me. What's bothering me is that college girls these days wear leggings as a substitute for pants. Seriously, leggings are not pants. This is one of the most absurd fashion trends. It's okay for girls to wear them with dresses or skirts, but alone, no, no, no.



Old post, but here's what I've been noticing recently. While girls are wearing leggings instead of pants these days, I noticed an increasing trend of girls wearing leggings with sheer parts (i.e. long as pants, but everything below mid-thigh is thin). I already do not like the trend of girls wearing leggings as pants as casual wear to begin with. But this is even more absurd.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

This.





I have no words.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2018)

ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not worse than the stop smoking game for DS... excuse me "family friendly"


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 26, 2018)

Struggling to find a date to prom...


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

Bring your favorite food to the prom. Food doesn't break your heart. In fact, food makes your heart healthier! Food was there for me when I was rejected. Food was the shoulder I cried upon. A tasty snack can make anyone feel better!

- - - Post Merge - - -

God, now I'm sounding like a villager…


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Not worse than the stop smoking game for DS... excuse me "family friendly"


I saw that game once at Gamestop and I was so confused xDD


I was checking my grades from last semester and I did pretty well in all my classes. I got A's in my music classes, a B- in General Physics, and a C+ in my physics lab. The only class I didn't do so well in was Calculus, which I got a D in. I'm pretty sure I've already kinda blown it this semester (maybe not???) but I'm hoping that over the next couple years my proficiency in calculus will be better so I can get good grades.


But what really grinds my gears is that most of the other students in that class either have already taken Calc at one point, are Juniors/Seniors, or have a bunch of study buddies that they always hang out with. I don't have any of those. And my calc professor is a bit incomprehensive so that makes it even harder to understand what's going on in the class. But idk maybe it'll get better.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

Mallary now ships Samson and Lily. The worst villager and one of the best respectively. (In my town, at least.) She was the one thing holding me off until Scoot moved in. </3

- - - Post Merge - - -

And apparently Bob is gay for Samson now. i want to die


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 26, 2018)

_"You should be happy! Being a teenager is one of the most greatest stages of your life!"_

Greatest stages, my butt. 

Also, when the hell am I going to get some privacy around here? These people always barge in. Mom, just because _you_ don't mind it when others are in the bathroom doesn't mean that I have to. 

Is it that necessary to make comparisons, between you and me? We're both _very_ different. I've got my own problems, and you've got yours. I have my own interests, and you have yours. Can't you just quit it with all the belittling and just be more encouraging? God, I wish you weren't so narcissistic. I can't believe it took me that long to figure out that you're a narcissist.           I remember singing a hymn at church, when I was a little kid. The words were in Vietnamese. I may not have known what the words meant, but I sang it loud and proud. I recall trying to get my mom's attention. Though my memory is foggy, I believe you murmured in a condescending tone: _'You were just following. You didn't know what it meant at all.'_ Albeit may be true, was it that difficult to say, _'Good job!', 'I'm proud of you!',_ or some other complimentary remark? 

While I was waiting for you to pick me up from school, I had seen someone getting into their ride. Instantly, I heard someone say: _'Oh hey! How was school? What did you learn?'_ God, I wish you would ask me that. Just a simple, _'How was your day?'_ would be fantastic. I remember you used to ask me that. Why did you have to stop? Please, I'd love it for you to inquire me about these kinds of things.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

Scoot? *le gasp* *ISN'T IN WILD WORLD!!!*






THE ONE GAME I'M ABLE TO PLAY? AND HE'S NOT IN IT. **** my life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> Bob is gay for Samson now. i want to die



Just so none of y'all get triggered, it's not about the what. It's about the who.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2018)

can i stop getting **** off wonder trade kthxbai


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 27, 2018)

Is it Friday yet?  No?  Not even close?  ****.


----------



## Pondo (Mar 27, 2018)

I messed up. I disappointed someone... the guilt is eating me alive.


----------



## CookieCrossing (Mar 27, 2018)

i was absent from school and my stupid geometry class couldnt solve a hard-ish problem right and get 10 points for the whole class which would bring my 89.95 to an A. And the teacher won't round it. rip my gpa


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 28, 2018)

idk i just dont even want to socialize anymore lol
i'm tired of this

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm convinced that virgo is a cursed sign, it's official
not as cursed as libra, but still very cursed.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 28, 2018)

I really want to minor in mathematics at my school, but the way the classes are offered there’s no way I can complete them all by the time I graduate in 2 years and I’m kind of upset


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2018)

that shirt better be there tomorrow or imma flip


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 28, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Is it Friday yet?  No?  Not even close?  ****.



Still not Friday here either. However, I don't have classes this Friday due to Easter Break.

And I have no Thursday classes on my current schedule either.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 28, 2018)

Spoiler: kinda long story



Okay so we've gone out for lunch then bought some groceries yesterday. I felt really tired when we got home so I browsed the internet for a bit and tried to have a nap. However, my kid was playing Rainmaker on her Switch in the background. I couldn't help myself watching her play because it was intense and entertaining at the same time (she's in A rank). Then it hit me when I suddenly felt a mild headache then later on felt really painful. Based from past experiences, it usually goes away after I slept for an hour or two but 7 hours later it was still there. I couldn't sleep properly. I woke my girlfriend up and acted like a baby that I'm in so much pain so she could give me a massage xD So she gave me medicine and massaged my forehead until I fell asleep again. I think it was just only an hour ago when I got up from bed and wow, I felt better now. 

I know taking the medicine had something to do with it but felt like I should have asked her sooner so she could work her magic on me much more earlier than me enduring the pain for hours  Hopefully it doesn't come back.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 28, 2018)

HEALP ME


----------



## Ryumia (Mar 28, 2018)

*Q*: *What's Bothering You?*

*A*: Well... There are lots of things that are bothering me at the moment. It's hard to find where to start since everything is all jumbled up right now. So... I really don't know what to do. I kept asking myself a lot questions to see of I could find these and answers that I seek. The more I keep questioning things it only grows bigger. Not really sure what to do about it. Mentioning my troubles here kind of helps me out a little bit.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 28, 2018)

Get the hell out of my room.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 28, 2018)

PLEASEEEE get a tumblr , a twitter , a LINE or atleast a Discord account , i hate using the android emulator just to talk to you ;;


----------



## John Wick (Mar 29, 2018)

The internet. 
And everything in it. 

The above was typed in a Tony Montana accent.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2018)

seems to be working though hope that one purchase went correct though lol our cash register is tbh confusing with all the discounts here and there


----------



## namiieco (Mar 29, 2018)

i cant tell if my friends are fake or not
im wasting my time on this


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 29, 2018)

Hoo boy.  I've got a paper due on Monday but I'll be busy Saturday and Sunday is Easter.  **** me, I guess.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Mar 29, 2018)

People change.
Friendships end.
Learning how to deal with how a broken friendship cannot be repaired anymore and get over it, I have yet to.
My first step will be deleting the old chats. Reading them 5 years later made me shed a tear or two. I miss those times when we were younger, with quirky personalities, when we had so many plans.
Everyone grew up. They have different interests now and I’m still the same.
I made new friends and lost friends. That’s the circle of life.
What’s best is to focus on the current friendships and grow as a person.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 29, 2018)

why my coloring is flawless but i dont know how to draw anatomy? :")))))


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 29, 2018)

Yonkorin said:


> People change.
> Friendships end.
> Learning how to deal with how a broken friendship cannot be repaired anymore and get over it, I have yet to.
> My first step will be deleting the old chats. Reading them 5 years later made me shed a tear or two. I miss those times when we were younger, with quirky personalities, when we had so many plans.
> ...



Hey, I'm sorry this is happening to you. I wound up making the same decision-- deleting old messages so I couldn't torture myself by rereading them. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Flare (Mar 30, 2018)

Why must I be so hypochondriac? If I don't worry about having schizophrenia, then I'm worrying about asthma, seizures... or literally anything.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2018)

alola dex go die. also easter holiday is so gdi boring tuesday pls


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 30, 2018)

my moms birthday on a day when all the shops are closed :/

pretty much the only thing we can do is buy dinner and a cake. most cake shops are closed too...


----------



## allainah (Mar 30, 2018)

sick of my jaw hurting everyday because of my anxiety.
i can't stop clenching it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 30, 2018)

So my work blocked the internet again.. they've done it a few times but usually give us back access after a while. I totally understand blocking it during busy times, but when I have to work 10 hours straight and am meant to stay at the desk I need the internet, I'm not just going to sit still doing nothing all night. I'm sorry. So freaking irritating... Nothing I go on is inappropriate. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So my work blocked the internet again.. they've done it a few times but usually give us back access after a while. I totally understand blocking it during busy times, but when I have to work 10 hours straight and am meant to stay at the desk I need the internet, I'm not just going to sit still doing nothing all night. I'm sorry. So freaking irritating... Nothing I go on is inappropriate. :/



ugh that sucks unless you've people dipping into bad sites 
-

also i hope that store is open tomorrow


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 30, 2018)

I tried downloading Pocket Camp apks again. Didn't work…


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2018)

I think it would be nice to go visit my grandma for Easter, but... my dad wants to leave tonight and come back on Sunday evening. If I don't spend any time at home, recollecting myself, I'm gonna be too completely physically and mentally worn out to go back to classes on Monday ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think it would be nice to go visit my grandma for Easter, but... my dad wants to leave tonight and come back on Sunday evening. If I don't spend any time at home, recollecting myself, I'm gonna be too completely physically and mentally worn out to go back to classes on Monday ;-;



then don't go now, you can always phone her and/or pick a later date for visit hopefully 

also gdi my grapes rip


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 30, 2018)

My friend's been overseas for a couple months now and I really miss her.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 30, 2018)

Feeling a little tired; might go take a nap. Gosh, and I still have to finish that English assignment before midnight strikes. 

Also, I really hope this sore in my mouth will go away soon. I've had it for a few days now.


----------



## Ryumia (Mar 30, 2018)

What's bothering me right now is that I can't think straight. So... Yeah. That's the problem. My mind is in a huge jumble.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 30, 2018)

every time i get a notification i'm scared it's an infraction

idk why i'm like this


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 31, 2018)

Grah, I've gotta get this done and over with.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not going to finish this in eight minutes. Feeling sort of drowsy; I'll just turn it in late and call it a day.


----------



## kelpy (Mar 31, 2018)

my personality has been changing a lot. its confusing me


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 31, 2018)

lol
wow, i'm just so emo atm
and i don't even know why
but that's just a lie, i do know why
i'm just a gullible idiot lol
i was thinking of the consequences of someone else
but i wasn't thinking for myself.
yeah, it's a game, but
it's reflective.

- - - Post Merge - - -

why
why am i just
all
alone


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2018)

No I'm not gonna trade legendaries or my level 100's for your GTS troll ****. Come on alola **** dex


----------



## Zane (Mar 31, 2018)

the world is sucking the life out of me right now, everything is so needlessly convoluted and frustrating and on top of it I'm at the mercy of slow processing times and even slower postal service.. can u guys get it together just this once I mean I would kind of like to have my health card. lol


----------



## Locket (Mar 31, 2018)

the egg hunt is gonna start any time now and its a scary thought


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 31, 2018)

my mental health is uhh Bad also it'd b pretty cool if i could actually hear about any mildly related thing w/o being Triggered lol ex dee but i guess that's trauma 4 u insert shrug emoticon here 


~Unicorn~ said:


> every time i get a notification i'm scared it's an infraction
> 
> idk why i'm like this



u and me both


----------



## Soigne (Mar 31, 2018)

a lot is going on in my life right now and i'm not sure how to handle everything. i need a week of silence to work things out.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 31, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> every time i get a notification i'm scared it's an infraction
> 
> idk why i'm like this





visibleghost said:


> u and me both



What are y'all doing that makes you fear retribution


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2018)

Just even looking at this assignment makes me want to vomit D: 
It's probs not even that bad...But the fear of doing something wrong or not getting it right is preventing me from doing anything
Someone pls teach me how to be calm


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2018)

lol not even gonna try the egg hunt, i hate abstract clue stuff 

also really good timing to get some cold now hhhhh i gotta work on tuesday gdi


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 1, 2018)

my fan is broken and i cant sleep


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 1, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> What are y'all doing that makes you fear retribution



shhhhh (;


----------



## Keldi (Apr 1, 2018)

I want chinese food but I can't afford it right now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2018)

I literally have to find one more egg and I can get Oblivia's Starpower Egg.  Then I can be done with this egg hunt and relax.  But noooo, I'm too stupid to figure out anymore of the clues. :/


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 1, 2018)

zipper and these falling eggs are starting to drive me crazy


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> zipper and these falling eggs are starting to drive me crazy



well they mess up the login pretty bad so  begone thotper


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 2, 2018)

me after working on something for like 5 hours in total probably: wow i hate it :')

dfghjkjhgfdsfh i shouldnt have made it like this but it felt really difficult to do it like i wanted to so i didnt??? and now it looks terrible!! i might just make a new sketch to see what it'd look like and then i might remake it....... at least ive got the character designs down lol.... i just dont want it to look like something a 12 yr old who likes anime drew but Sadly I Think Im 12 Again And Never Outgrew My Anime Phase 



Lady Timpani said:


> What are y'all doing that makes you fear retribution



atm nothing??? but every time i write in a thread thats slightly Controversial i fear getting an infraction lol and  getting a lot of notifications on here often means these three people liked five posts each in this thread + u got 1 pm from a user in that thread thats upset but since the thread is locked they cant keep replying + 1 pm from resetti being all like "yo im disappointed also die" so thats cool


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 2, 2018)

pimple on my nose


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm sleepy tired.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 2, 2018)

oh wait school is tomorrow ),:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2018)

My last day of class is May 2nd and I need a break now more than ever -__-


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 2, 2018)

Not a true bother but I'm trying to decide between two classes for next semester that are only offered in the fall, both of which I want to take. If I don't take one I won't have Friday classes (for the very first time!!), but since it's my last fall before I graduate that means I won't be able to take it at all.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm cold


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm tired.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm sad


----------



## rynlol (Apr 2, 2018)

i just wanna get this rant out, and it's not meant to be a personal thing to anyone but god i ****ing hate it when people fetishize gay people and/or make fanfiction about real people. like who wants to read a ****ing story and imagine 2 people ****ing or going to the park? like what??? i dont care if it's about fictional characters, but REAL people???? **** that ****, last year this annoying fan stood up and read a smut fanfic to 2 drag queens about them ****ing, and it' was just gross. i see a lot of people fetishize gay people in fics like dan and phil & stuff. i'm ****ing over it, and all of those writers can **** off. i always rant to my sister who does like fanfiction about real people accidentally, so i don't wanna attack anyone personally but holy **** i get insanely annoyed by this ****. i also hate the comments on dan and phil's youtube videos, like i can't even watch their videos anymore because it's all about them being romantic. like shut up it's none of your ****ing business! fandoms are getting more and more toxic nowadays


ook wooooow lmaooo this was bothering me so much so this was nice


----------



## Zane (Apr 2, 2018)

hootie hoo I wish I knew a healthy way to vent anger cuz I AM SO ANGRY but I can't do anything about it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2018)

I've gotta get through this week.  I've gotta.  *Exhausted sigh*


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 2, 2018)

that random diarrhea i had earlier...


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 2, 2018)

Myself. And people. Idk. I’m just tired of myself mostly.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2018)

these 1-4 am little relapses are quite a rollercoaster


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2018)

damn u cold 

also i hate applying for this money bc there is always something that ****s up when u do.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 3, 2018)

This programming assignment 
Ugh I hate this course with a passion, the only thing that's keeping me going is when I actually get things right. 
Also if I didn't have to work I might've been a bit further with it, but work is a whole other rant for another day rn...


----------



## namiieco (Apr 3, 2018)

i really dont like my teachers being friendly towards me
once i was studying korean in english class because it was boring and later on my teacher asked me what i was writing
i said, oh i finished the work. he started asking me so many questions and if i knew japanese and stuff in the middle of class and it was really uncomfortable. we had a parents evening recently and he stopped me in the corridor to say oh your parent is very nice if you have any problems come and talk to me and stuff. i understand he is being kind and a good teacher, i know that, but i reallllllyyy dont want him to talk to me outside of lessons or about other topics unrelated to what we are learning. i come to school to learn  and its the teachers job to teach. its a professional environment i dont want my teachers talking to me about my hobbies and getting to know me. im here to _learn_ and then go home. i probably sound ignorant and selfish af rn but its really stressing me out.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 3, 2018)

Whats that emotion called when ur rly stressed due to deadlines and ur professor wont respond to ur email and the exam is tomorrow and u have a small panic attack on the bus right before ur 3 hr class


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 3, 2018)

allergies.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 3, 2018)

this goddamn dizziness won't go away, i don't wanna go to school


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm feeling extremely lazy rn 

I need to write down my physics homework problems but I just can't get myself to do it...


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Apr 3, 2018)

I hate my job.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm definitely coming down with a cold.  Fantastic.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 3, 2018)

Greed is an ugly beast. 

That's all I can see today.


----------



## dveggs (Apr 3, 2018)

Im lazy, hungry and broke.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 4, 2018)

everything just feels sad sometimes


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 4, 2018)

I knew this was a bad idea from the start, and now y'all just think I'm going to let this slide esp. now since my bf got injured?? god


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2018)

damn you cold also rip wallet also my dad is annoying


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

That renuclius is a pokemon that evolves by going under mitosis yet instead of breeding asexually like it probs should it breeds like normal animals...but also lays an egg...meaing all pokemon are oviparous


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2018)

lol cant stop laughing.

also ac pc y do i even play


----------



## dedenne (Apr 4, 2018)

every thing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2018)

I gotta start my homework and I kinda really don't want to T_T

I've had a severe lack of motivation since Sunday of last week and I really wish it would come back...


----------



## dedenne (Apr 4, 2018)

I swear I'm going to melt into a pile of nothingness argehegegheehheh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 4, 2018)

Ughhh.  My body hurts, I can't breathe very well, and my nose is running.  Just my luck.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 4, 2018)

My cat keeps opening all the doors in my house. 

I keep closing them, and even yelled at her to stop it. 

The yelling has become part of the game for her, and makes her even more excited, so she opens them all again. 

She's a smart cat. 

WHY CAN'T SHE CLOSE THE DOORS! O_O


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 4, 2018)

dhskalal I woke up late for my first class
also re: last night, I'm still mad & I think the whole thing is stupid, everything went to **** and now this is a blame game with violence :')))


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 4, 2018)

i want to get a knife and cut all of my pimples off :,)

they bleed all the time anyway


----------



## Loriii (Apr 4, 2018)

I still feel sleepy. I feel like I haven't gotten much sleep the past two days. Also, people getting triggered by my ''harmless'' post in the local Nintendo group. Not bothering but really funny.



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ughhh.  My body hurts, I can't breathe very well, and my nose is running.  Just my luck.



Get well sooner! Drink lots and lots of water.


----------



## Locket (Apr 4, 2018)

why are there mosquitoes out/??? its too cold????


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 5, 2018)

Being bored is the worst feeling


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 5, 2018)

I had all the time and I did absolutely nothing productive ahahahahaha trash


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2018)

our cash register and card terminal always bc they are messy af all day every day


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 5, 2018)

having feelings for someone that I no longer have a chance with~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

skarmoury said:


> I had all the time and I did absolutely nothing productive ahahahahaha trash



Me.


----------



## Flare (Apr 5, 2018)

skarmoury said:


> I had all the time and I did absolutely nothing productive ahahahahaha trash



This is me 24/7 since there's like 7+ stores near me I can get a job at but I don't lmao.
I also need to finish all my honors crap but I'm too unmotivated.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 5, 2018)

well uh,, i mean im constantly procrastinating really really important work that will decide how the rest of my life goes, and i dont want to put it off but its impulse at this point so yea, but thanks for asking

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> I had all the time and I did absolutely nothing productive ahahahahaha trash



if this ain't me....


----------



## Zane (Apr 5, 2018)

this is the third day in a row I woke up with a headache but today it just kept going, hurt all day at work and it's still hurting now : ) where's a serial killer when you need one


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm not making any Bells for what I post now, all because of the lags when I post.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 6, 2018)

I just made a mess in something and feel like that it is my fault that it happened
Also Jesus it's so late and I have school tomorrow


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 6, 2018)

Exam stress killing me atm. And people lool





WynterFrost said:


> having feelings for someone that I no longer have a chance with~



This is relatable - I'm in a similar situation myself. 

Sorry to hear what you're going through, I really hope you feel better


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2018)

dishes all the dishes and mom not cleaning up gdi


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2018)

I still have a quiz I have to take in Music Theory before I can finally call it quits today... still about an hour and 15 min before the class starts. C'mon let's hurry up and get this done and over with so I can chill


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

If I save carefully I might be able to feel comfortable with snagging a Toy Hammer at this year's restock if there is one.  I didn't even try last year because I didn't have enough TBT.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 6, 2018)

i feel like i shouldnt be drawing and instead i should be studying , oh i feel guilty now.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2018)

when you realize you keep your NL town alive just because there might be a fair. sad ik


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 6, 2018)

There is an extra island in the alola region in the top right corner of the map and i want to know what the **** game freak is hiding


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

Living in the worst timezone ever. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also wow that book was harder to find than i thought


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 7, 2018)

A fly landed in my tea.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghostkid said:


> There is an extra island in the alola region in the top right corner of the map and i want to know what the **** game freak is hiding



Time to call Boundary Break boi Shesez amiright??


Also for the last week or so, part of me has been like "boi you should change back to your TF2 aesthetic, it was the best and it's hilarious and awesome cmon do it boiii" and another part of me is like "noooo don't change it, you've had this avi for like 2 months and it's the best avi on TBT pls don't change ittttt"

This is the hardest dilemma I've been through in a while xDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

^just change to my hippie chain chomp 

also gdi mom stop being a greedy ****. either you buy two buns or none at all, or worst case eat it before i get back wmh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2018)

I've been laughing at Steamed Hams for like an hour, and after I sang along with the "Skinner and the Superintendent" song, now I have a sharp pain going through my left shoulder when I breathe...

Steamed Hams has taken over my body lmao
pls don't hurt me tho


----------



## hamster (Apr 7, 2018)

im at my friends house, we did a lot of fun things today which i havent done in a while but i cant help but feel empty. nothing will satisfy me fully i guess lol? i dont really understand


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 7, 2018)

God, I can't believe this happened yet again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2018)

11:11pm and I can't sleep... part of me wants to stay up all night but another part of me really loves going to bed early...

I'll prob just watch King of the Hilll til I fall asleep.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 8, 2018)

Some people don?t know how to not scream stomp and yell in the middle of the night, dorms are such lovely places to live


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Cold still bothering me, also darn timezones x.x


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

My finger nails are getting long but I can't be bothered to cut them. Oh, the struggles.


----------



## Keldi (Apr 8, 2018)

My best friend heavily implied that I'm incompetent with socializing, and that it would embarass her if people started saying I was weird because I wouldn't talk to people besides her.
This was yesterday.
Yesterday my best friend practically said I'm incompetent with socializing and that my incompetence embarasses her.


----------



## hestu (Apr 8, 2018)

I can't sleep past 8:30 :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2018)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Some people don’t know how to not scream stomp and yell in the middle of the night, dorms are such lovely places to live



Same omg
My roommate next door constantly has friends over and every night when I'm trying to sleep they're yelling like wild hooligans. You'd think they were mentally ill or somethin, the way they go HOEEEEAHWUOHHHHEOMLUUUUUHAAAAHHHHHHH for like 5 hours every night and laugh like they're completely insane. Not even kidding.


----------



## hamster (Apr 8, 2018)

i think i didnt wash the conditioner out of my hair properly
also im hungy


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

mother of god expensive shipping but at least they deliver unlike some other places *snort*


----------



## Bcat (Apr 8, 2018)

Why do I feel exactly like this dog


----------



## Zane (Apr 8, 2018)

my feet are so tired !


----------



## riummi (Apr 9, 2018)

always playing games and I feel lonely


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 9, 2018)

Spoiler: a lot of edgy nonsense



I just...really don't know what to think know, or don't know what to do. I'd be stupid to say that I didn't see myself in this situation, I was just in denial for so long that this would ever happen. I saw it coming, and yet I did nothing to try to fix it. How come when I see something coming, or know when I need help, I never reach out to do it or do anything about it?? I'm just so terrible at dealing with stressful situations that my mind's instant reaction is just to block it out instantly, and don't think about it any further. That's not going to work this time. So many thoughts are running through my head, and so many paths to fix them. I wouldn't have a clue what action to take. I've done so many things wrong that I should've corrected. It's all my fault, not anyone elses much to their belief. I can't take back what I've done, I've well in truly screwed up. I feel like I'm a rabbit frozen in headlights right now, I can't do anything.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2018)

too hectic cashier stuff today kms


----------



## mitfy (Apr 9, 2018)

i didnt get accepted into this paid internship thing i wanted to do this summer so now im looking for jobs i could do and theyre all either like you have to be at least 18 or have had past experience like bih how do u expect me to do either


----------



## Soigne (Apr 9, 2018)

Too much. I'm working full time again this summer, I'm constantly lying to my parents, my summer classes are shaping up to be miserable, I'm not going to see my boyfriend very much over the next 3 and a half months, finals are coming up and I don't feel prepared, and to top it all off I don't think I'm going to be able to register for 3 of the classes I need next semester and I'm going to end up taking classes that don't fulfill any requirements for me and will essentially be a waste of time.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 9, 2018)

Group text. There is no escape.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 9, 2018)

I had the radio volume turned up as I folded the clothes, so I didn't realize that my grandma was ringing the doorbell. My mom came back to get her uniform for work, and I guess she must've locked the door. My grandma was yelling at me, saying that if something bad were to happen to her or if something bad happened in general, then I wouldn't have known about it with the music turned on. She also scolded me for always keeping the bedroom door shut, compared me to others, and said I was useless. Fantastic.


----------



## mitfy (Apr 9, 2018)

ive been so much more irritable than usual the past few days or week or so, even though my antidepressants were increased. so idk whats up w that


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 9, 2018)

I am so very sick. =[ Working all night with a sinus headache that progressed into a sinus migraine and with a fever definitely wasn't one of the best choices. Feeling so miserable, hoping I can convince someone to make me food with my sick sad face. =[


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 9, 2018)

Ugh, I have to go to the dentist tomorrow.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 9, 2018)

everyone (especially in this house.) : *says every bad thing about me , make me feel like **** , make me feel useless , scream at me and make me have a breakdown*
me : why are you screaming at me? i didnt did anything bad
everyone again : *act like they are hurt now and remind me more im a piece of ****.*
me : ok sorry.l


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm feeling slightly better about myself, but now I'm feeling really exhausted and can't be bothered with work tonight :/


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a minor headache(mostly to the right of my face).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Ugh, I have to go to the dentist tomorrow.



Never a fun time!


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 9, 2018)

After studying for roughly 2 and a half hours I?m able to say that I didn?t learn much of anything and I?ll surely fail my test tomorrow!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

Random headache and also I really hope I don't start getting allergic to pollen ugh...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2018)

My physics homework sets usually have about 4-5 problems, but this new one has 7. And the subject it goes over (magnetism) is pretty complicated cause it's not as easy to solve for magnetic field/force as it is to solve for electric field/force. I only had 2 problems on this chapter last night and they both took me a good 20-30 min each to figure out!

Guess I'll be starting this homework tonight instead of tomorrow... I was hoping I could go to bed early tonight


----------



## Bcat (Apr 10, 2018)

I was feeling a lot better but now my depression is acting up again...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 10, 2018)

Still sick.  Colds like to cling to me for a long time.  I really hope I'll be all better for my birthday. :/


----------



## Jacob (Apr 10, 2018)

Lots of things are stressing me out


----------



## Zane (Apr 10, 2018)

i'm really dumb


----------



## Psydye (Apr 10, 2018)

My mom....she can be...difficult.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 11, 2018)

I miss Robin Williams..


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 11, 2018)

Thinking about classes bothers me a lot. It's stressful that I should have at least 10 specific kind of courses completed at the end of the third year. So far I have just 5 (though soon 6 if I pass an optional chemistry course) and the second year is just one period away from done. _What am I gonna doooo!!_



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Still sick.  Colds like to cling to me for a long time.  I really hope I'll be all better for my birthday. :/


I'm sorry to hear it, having a cold is an inconvenience at its finest. I hope you'll get better soon!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2018)

Wonder how many bells a weird doll would actually be worth ... should probably not think about it.

also people not being home when they should. and my cold can **** off


----------



## hamster (Apr 11, 2018)

i just noticed theres some sort of bump or spot besides my ear, only hurts if i touch it but the inside of my ear aches


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 11, 2018)

Hand washing the dishes is such a chore, especially if the only scrubbing tool you've got is a small sponge.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2018)

The fact that I have one egg currency in my sidebar and have nothing to use it on xDDD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 11, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The fact that I have one egg currency in my sidebar and have nothing to use it on xDDD



You can trade it in for some bells though


----------



## namiieco (Apr 11, 2018)

im doing a design for a tshirt oof
no one uses oof anymore but the doing the design is a big ol OOOF
ive found my creativity is at its peak at 12-4am so you can imagine my sleep schedule ahah god i have to go out tomorrow


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 11, 2018)

I feel really jittery and on edge for no reason


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 12, 2018)

I don't even know if my glasses are ready for collection today but I have it in my mind that I'm just going to stroll in there like I'm something and somehow obtain them anyway. I've been advised to wear my glasses more often because of my dry eyes, I told my optician..."yea, that's not going to happen".  

My boyfriend is in hospital today, although it's for nothing major, I still worry about him.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 12, 2018)

omhhhhh dude
tokyo ghoul:re chapter 42...
haru's disease is making me itch so bad i'm crying the girl did not deserve that, how did i miss that the first time reading this manga


----------



## Flare (Apr 12, 2018)

My mom seems to be getting a kidney infection again, whenever she does she needs to be hospitalized ugh.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 12, 2018)

The glasses were not ready, absolutely useless I tell you! Successfully rescheduled my appointment though and now laying here with extreme period cramps.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 12, 2018)

I register for classes in 3 minutes & almost all of them only have 2 seats left. I am STRESSED.


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 12, 2018)

As if filming myself for a class project wasn't horrible already, the video file is apparently too big and won't add itself to the page where it's supposed to be turned in. I've waited dozens of minutes for it to load only to notice a pop-up message saying the file is too large. Thanks a lot, you piece of crap file!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The fact that I have one egg currency in my sidebar and have nothing to use it on xDDD



I'm bothered that it still shows at all wmh...

Also random headache begone!!


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 12, 2018)

Why does literally almost everyone pronounce Eli as Ellie. It's E-Lie. I think my partner was the only person to pronounce my name correctly without being told how to pronounce it first.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2018)

Fleshy said:


> Why does literally almost everyone pronounce Eli as Ellie. It's E-Lie. I think my partner was the only person to pronounce my name correctly without being told how to pronounce it first.



Because Ellie(-ish) is the most common, at least here. Never heard E-lie til you wrote it out...


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Because Ellie(-ish) is the most common, at least here. Never heard E-lie til you wrote it out...



True! I mean no offence at all to anyone who would read it and pronounce it like that! I just don't like correcting people all the time, that comes with having an uncommon name though


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2018)

Fleshy said:


> True! I mean no offence at all to anyone who would read it and pronounce it like that! I just don't like correcting people all the time, that comes with having an uncommon name though



Yeah I know the feel. My real life name is not that common either and people always spell or pronounce it wrong... kinda ugly too so I hope I can legally change it someday.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 12, 2018)

my dad got angry and slammed his mouse down now im on edge


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 12, 2018)

Fleshy said:


> Why does literally almost everyone pronounce Eli as Ellie. It's E-Lie. I think my partner was the only person to pronounce my name correctly without being told how to pronounce it first.



I've never heard someone pronounce the name Eli as Ellie
And I know quite a few people with that name so that's saying somethin

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I need to finish my physics homework but I've pretty much already mentally checked out for the week since my last class ends tomorrow at 11am and I'm so ready for this week to be over omgggggggg


----------



## Zane (Apr 12, 2018)

i feel like I might be getting sick oh my goddd noo I just started this job like a week ago I don't wanna be calling in already :(


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 12, 2018)

I've just been informed that school will be back in session on Monday.

Well, time to finish that English assignment that I procrastinated for nearly two weeks!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The fact that I have one egg currency in my sidebar and have nothing to use it on xDDD



You can redeem eggs for 15 bells. It's better than nothing.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 12, 2018)

i really should go to sleep


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 12, 2018)

I just downloaded A Link to the Past for my BSNES emulator, and it won't play. I thought maybe it was the game itself, but none of my other games work.

My NES roms work fine but god forbid the SNES roms work ^^"


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 12, 2018)

EL


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 13, 2018)

I've had an eyelash stuck in my eye since last night


----------



## namiieco (Apr 13, 2018)

i cant draw today
also i blocked my friend as a joke and i dont want to unblock her till i see her next because it would be insanely funny but i want to talk to her


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2018)

my head ugh wmh

also the mail company here go die


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheila said:


> my head ugh wmh
> 
> also the mail company here go die



postnord: hey we threw away all ur mail and you're getting your neighbour's three months old mail. ur welcome!!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 13, 2018)

wanna dye my hair but it's so expensive...


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 13, 2018)

Spoiler: Read through my woes if you'd like



I'm losing my mind and it feels as if I have no refuge. There's nothing I can do I'm just watching my life slowly slip away while everything around me seems perfectly fine. I am trapped, trapped, trapped. My mind is the only place I feel safe. Alone is safe. Alone is lonely. Even though I feel safe in my mind it's the worst place for me to be. It's where I was told that I am too fat to eat more than one decent size meal a day. It's where I'm thoroughly convinced that I will fail at anything I try to do. Where I am convinced that I am the family disappointment and that I will never amount to anything ever. My mind is a terrible place and i'm trapped inside with no way out other than death. 
Death, it seems so inviting. It'll take me to a place where I no longer have to deal with these everyday trials and failures. Basically the only thing that's keeping me here, on this earth alive are the people around me. I don't want them to hurt because of me. I feel so empty and alone but when I see my teammates, friends, and family they show me how much they care and I feel torn. So torn. I can't put them through something like that. It's hard for me to understand why they light up and get so excited when they see me, I don't want to hurt them I just wonder what they see in me. Do they see me and love me for who I really am or do they only see the mask I wear everyday and love who I pretend to be? 
Masks. Mines wearing down and getting harder and harder to wear all the time. My face has gone from a constant smile while resting to a look of unending sadness all the time (in less than a year). They're starting to notice and ask why I look so angry/sad all the time, I say it's nothing and that its how my face just is because it's too much to explain to them how I'm really feeling. I hate myself and know I'm not worth anything. Life is running away from me while I'm a prisoner to my own mind. The only way I feel in control of whats happening in my life is when I cut. It doesn't draw too much blood so its not super deep or anything but scabs and scars do show up so nobody would question it if they saw, they would know. A sharp needle once used to fix together fun pieces of art I crocheted and created, something I was good at and enjoyed but now I can't get myself to do it. The needle once used to fix and create is used to create different types of 'art' all up and down my wrists. A red and white zebra, that's what I've become. I need someone to save me. I know that only I can save myself but I'm not strong enough for it.
Help. Help. Help. Help me please. I'm lost. I'm trapped. I'm alone. So, so alone.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 13, 2018)

It has been announced that they'll be extending the school day and the school year due to the teacher walkout. In addition, they'll be cancelling Late Start Friday. Well, that's just fantastic.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2018)

Indigestion.


----------



## Zane (Apr 13, 2018)

how do some people even handle being so annoying 



Sheila said:


> also the mail company here go die



same


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 13, 2018)

My ex is going to drag me out JUST BECAUSE he doesn't want to have coffee alone. Though I'm saying I have a fever...! (ꐦ?᷄д?᷅)


----------



## allainah (Apr 14, 2018)

my friend / boyfriend idk wtf he is just pinned me down and yelled in my face so yup that's what's bothering me right now


----------



## John Wick (Apr 14, 2018)

People who are too lazy to use a full stop. 

They should be publically flogged.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> People who are too lazy to use a full stop.
> 
> They should be publically flogged.



wow grammar nazi much.

also my head and neck is bothering me gooo die. also had to throw away a nice shirt gdi because it had a huge hole so i can't wear but i didn't notice it when buying it wmh. good thing it was only like $4


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 14, 2018)

It's already rather warm outside but since I also have cramps I feel even more warm. Too warm and uncomfortably warm.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 14, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> People who are too lazy to use a full stop.
> 
> They should be publically flogged.



the cheese on my cheesy chips wasn't that good


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 14, 2018)

I found flights to my partner for just over ?300, considering I've paid ?800 before that's an amazing deal and i'm dying because I just don't.... have ?300 rn


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 14, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> People who are too lazy to use a full stop.



tbh, as long as you can read what they’re typing without getting confused, its fine


----------



## Bcat (Apr 14, 2018)

I want stuff. But the thing is stuff costs money...


----------



## dedenne (Apr 14, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I want stuff. But the thing is stuff costs money...



same *cries*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 14, 2018)

That is disgusting.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

Cold mornings still. I always get sneezy and loads of snot in my nose. Begone winter.


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 15, 2018)

I need a job that'll let me take a 1-2 week break after working there for only like 2 weeks


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 15, 2018)

I moved from my hometown and I'm having issues finding part time work :/ Getting really hard to support myself now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 15, 2018)

Just realized that it's Sunday. I'll have to go to church school later.

It's so damn expensive, yet we barely learn anything. I have it with this girl who I dislike; she's rude to me.


----------



## mitfy (Apr 15, 2018)

Spoiler



i worked real hard to get a chapter up for my hq fic cuz i haven't updated in a while cuz ive had no motivation and i still haven't gotten any comments on it 

it just makes me feel like it doesnt matter or that no one cares and idk. i just worked real hard cuz i'm writing this fic alone now so it's much harder to get anything done and we usually get a handful of comments after a chapter's updated but now it's been a full day and nothing. is it that the other author's gone now? that can't be it. is it cuz it hasn't been updated in a couple months? well we've done that before, and people still came back. i dont rly understand

it literally has 119 subscriptions and 85 bookmarks. like, where are you people? already only a small few of those actually commented, but now there's nothing. like please, i'm writing you a novel for free. i do this because i like it but lately it's been really hard for me. i even said in the author's notes that encouragement really helped me finish the latest chapter. it would just be nice if i got some appreciation for it, i guess.



edit: i am actually a huge idiot, there were comments on it, 4. i mean yeah only 4 but i thought i had 0 so... but why T *F* did ao3 not put them in my inbox


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Just realized that it's Sunday. I'll have to go to church school later.
> 
> It's so damn expensive, yet we barely learn anything. I have it with this girl who I dislike; she's rude to me.



Quit that **** man. I can tell you don't want it.

Also I don't think it was a good idea for me to sleep like 3+ hours in the afternoon ugh. Felt like a bad acid trip or **** lol


----------



## Soigne (Apr 15, 2018)

Roommates, man. I can't handle 'em.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 15, 2018)

Laptop's lagging. 



Sheila said:


> Quit that **** man. I can tell you don't want it.



My family would be pissed if I did that. Anyways, the classes have already been paid for, and it won't be too long before Summer Break.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 15, 2018)

i hope this weather doesn’t continue tomorrow. and i hope the power doesn’t go out


----------



## John Wick (Apr 15, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> the cheese on my cheesy chips wasn't that good



Into the shackles with yea! 

Oh, I thought it was 'talk like a pirate' day. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> tbh, as long as you can read what they?re typing without getting confused, its fine



You mean - it's fine -> ● <- ^_^


----------



## hestu (Apr 15, 2018)

it's the 2 year anniversary of my dad's death and it has not gotten any easier


----------



## John Wick (Apr 15, 2018)

hillaruhsaur said:


> it's the 2 year anniversary of my dad's death and it has not gotten any easier



It will be 19 years this year for me, and it it worse. 

I miss him so much. 
He was my best friend.


----------



## glasspandabear (Apr 15, 2018)

I have a project due on Wednesday and I've barely even started. Also, I joined a group on another forum and I've been obsessively refreshing the page waiting to see if my request has been approved yet!


----------



## betta (Apr 16, 2018)

I have finals in two weeks & I didn't study ****  fml


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*Q:* What's bothering you?
*A:* I have standardized testing all next week, which basically determines my future. Plus, it's snowing in the middle of April.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 16, 2018)

Negan. 

Always Negan.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 16, 2018)

school today .-.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 16, 2018)

welp, school’s cancelled because of the terrible weather. looks like my trip will have to be another day  i was so excited!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2018)

The fact that I didn't get much sleep last night.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 16, 2018)

Tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2018)

Need to wash my clothes but me and mom both work longer hours and she's sick so I hope she gets better on friday.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Laptop's lagging.
> 
> 
> 
> My family would be pissed if I did that. Anyways, the classes have already been paid for, and it won't be too long before Summer Break.



Let them be, dude. Life is not about pleasing them or thinking they are the greatest in the world.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 16, 2018)

kids are smarter than most adults think they are


----------



## heylook_itsalex (Apr 16, 2018)

My friend (and mother of my eldest niece) got married 3 months ago to a long-term boyfriend when things were already on the rocks due to general incompatibility....and now here we are, she's miserable and he's either always working or playing WoW and ignoring her, but she won't leave him. They're getting a house together despite the fact she doesn't think she loves him romantically anymore, and won't leave him for reasons that are not clear to me. She's been telling me for over a week that she thinks she's developing feelings fo a mutual friend of theirs and my frustration is mounting. Nothing I can do about other people's decisions, I guess.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 16, 2018)

Emu's. 

The bane of my existence. 

They've been after me since I was 6.


----------



## riummi (Apr 17, 2018)

I got such a late registration date  I better get my classes


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 17, 2018)

ok....................................................
is it necessary to sass me at every turn??


----------



## Flare (Apr 17, 2018)

Im really depressed and I'm wondering if I'll ever get over it.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 17, 2018)

i hope i'm not catching feelings but i also hope i am bc i want to be moved on from the old crush already god damn


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2018)

dude can you stop asking there is a reason i'll say no ._.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 17, 2018)

I have a really busy day tomorrow, a Calc II exam on Thursday, and a Physics exam on Friday... then I gotta start studying for finals which are coming up in about 2 weeks...

Looks like I'm gonna lose alotta sleep in the next couple days .-.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 17, 2018)

my dad wants to move to sweden
also he wants to book a holiday for everyone in the summer holidays but i want to go to an event on the 28th of july i hopeeeeeeeeeeee hopppeeeee i can go


----------



## Pondo (Apr 17, 2018)

People who pay for blue roses in acnl in exchange for cold, hard-earned tbt.
I know it’s not something big, but it still bugs me nonetheless.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 17, 2018)

My hands are so dry.


----------



## riummi (Apr 18, 2018)

gotta do my research paper  but it's pretty much my last paper to do so I guess that's nice


----------



## Locket (Apr 18, 2018)

quit your bs uwu


----------



## John Wick (Apr 18, 2018)

Something I have to live with forever that I don't deserve. 

Should I leave here? 

It's like a family.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2018)

namiieco said:


> my dad wants to move to sweden



if you actually move lemme know :0
-

also my head hurts, too busy day today bc everyone was either sick or just away so :^^^) hhh


----------



## dedenne (Apr 18, 2018)

its 25?C


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> its 25?C



send me


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 18, 2018)

just over a week left to get like ?300 and ugh...

- - - Post Merge - - -

also trying to get a job is hell when you live in a village with awful transport links and you don't drive


----------



## namiieco (Apr 18, 2018)

i have a speech i need to prepare for tomorrow and i've written one sentence


----------



## Zane (Apr 18, 2018)

i got called in yesterday and now i'm mad that i have a 1 day weekend lol i never have time to do anything. :[


----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2018)

The fact that I keep blaming others for my problems...'NEED TO STOP DOING THAT!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 18, 2018)

Psydye said:


> The fact that I keep blaming others for my problems...'NEED TO STOP DOING THAT!!



The way I look at it, it's always best if you're the one causing your problems. The easiest person in the world to change is yourself, so that way you can fix the problem instead of being forced to deal with it.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 18, 2018)

thank you mom because every time I bring you a problem you make it about you and make me feel the need to apologize to you and make you feel better when it was never about you.


----------



## hamster (Apr 18, 2018)

bugs in my bed


----------



## Locket (Apr 18, 2018)

you can't juice a banana


----------



## Keldi (Apr 18, 2018)

A laptop the school gave me has blocked internet access =_= My only way to gwt noise now is my phone


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 18, 2018)

This assignment I have to do, it's making me terribly anxious


----------



## Panda Hero (Apr 18, 2018)

im getting a cat on thursday (yay!!! ive wanted one so long!!)
but im worried and anxious about her....... she is a kitten and i dont want to leave her home alone but i have no choice...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 19, 2018)

Locket said:


> you can't juice a banana



Cavendish? Of course the Gros Michel is extinct.


----------



## aericell (Apr 20, 2018)

jdjsjshj i feel like i'm constantly just embarrassing myself


----------



## riummi (Apr 20, 2018)

gotta raise my film studies grade ;-; hope I can do well on this quiz!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2018)

riummi said:


> gotta raise my film studies grade ;-; hope I can do well on this quiz!!



Good luck! I used to take film studies at uni before and it's hella fun 
--

Also my mom. Like can I just see my friend without you thinking we'd get back together wmh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 20, 2018)

I got a 50/50 on that Chemistry assignment. The teacher has put the grades into the computer already, yet my overall grade in the class hasn't changed. I guess it's being a little wonky.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm really stupid lmao and I think I lost someone today who I may not get another chance with


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2018)

Me waking up early, it's weekend wmh.

Also I hate when I have like 2 hours to kills now and idfk what to do lol


----------



## dedenne (Apr 21, 2018)

my friend rushing me to do a project when ive literally got 10 pieces of hw due in on monday

ok maybe more like 5 but i still need to do other stuff!!


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 21, 2018)

GOD DAMN CRAMPSSSSSSS
Honestly I have been having them so bad these past couple of days and I've been vomiting and just been feeling like crap. Pray for me.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2018)

Been popping ibuprofens like crazy! Side of face was killing me...think it might be getting better though!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 21, 2018)

My family.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm hungry but don't feel like getting up to make something.  Also we don't really have anything worth eating anyway so there's that.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 21, 2018)

You know what, fine. Just do as you please. Obviously, things aren't going to change around here, so why should I even bother anymore.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 21, 2018)

can time slow down but also go a lot faster? thanks


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2018)

Mom can I see people without actually being in a relationship smfh.. We would never work anyway.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 22, 2018)

Can't find Amiibos I want...me-mowr...


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 22, 2018)

I think I've caught some kind of a cold and my nose is already running - I don't want it to get worse. Please let me live my life without having to feel completely clogged for weeks.


----------



## hestu (Apr 22, 2018)

sooooooo tired, can't wait for the semester to be over!!!!!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 22, 2018)

oh great, i forgot to change my aesthetic to Tortimer again! welp, booting up the laptop....again...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2018)

There's dust everywhere.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2018)

Mental health is prob gonna be at an all-time low tomorrow .^.


----------



## riummi (Apr 23, 2018)

my bf can sometimes be the most clueless person in the world and I don't have much patience when it happens ;;


----------



## Loriii (Apr 23, 2018)

nahh it doesn't matter


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 23, 2018)

yikes you're a psychopath

~~~

literally that last line lmfao


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 23, 2018)

fdjdjssksj i hate dodie clark so much and while some of her music is alright i really dont want her to v recommended to me on spotify or youtube like Please Dont


Spoiler: hewwo im not like dodie?



like im sure she has mental health problems but i hate how she talks about them and how she makes them into quirky things like ”oh 2day im depressed uwu every1 look at me (but it’s ’spreading awareness’ ok)” and acts like shes the number one expert on dpdr. she has such a big audience of young girls who r impressionable and at risk of mental health issues and if they learn about depression and dpdr from dodie theyre going 2 b uhh whats the word... ****?d.
 she has a responsibility as a content creator and if she wants to actually spread knowledge or whatever about her issues shes doing it in a bad way that can hurt people w those issues. (especially her fans who listen to her and believe her and all that lol)
like i get that im bitter and that she maybe helps some kids who think theyre depressed or something and thats neat i guess. and people with mild to moderate mental health issues need to b able to talk sbt it too and blah blah blah and u shouldnt have to b actively suicidal 2 talk about depression But i hate how dodie talks about it so so so much and i wish she would shut up lmao. 

fjdjsjsjfjfj also in an interview she mentioned self harm ... w scissors... and i know that the severity of it doesnt  make it more/less valid and that it’s the _~hurting inside~_ that counts but i rly... think it’s embarrassing of her to mention it in an interview if she hasnt rly had that issue. the internet and interviews arent her diary and she needs to chill out w what she shares bc she influenses her followers and embarrasses tf out of herself...


----------



## Loriii (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank you for the compliment lol but seriously, mind your own business. You don't know me or what I was really talking about. Please, thank you.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2018)

Lmao you know you can come inside and look at our DVD stock? I can't go through like 500 different DVDs just because you want 3 specific ones XD


----------



## cornimer (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm stuck at 13 signups for my mafia game and I need 15 for it to be able to run :/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2018)

^ good luck
--

also wow don't be like that i said i was sorry wmh what more do you want me to say?? like i tried explaining that was dumb of me but yeah honestly you could have told me earlier if you were gonna be that short in tone.. o well.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 23, 2018)

wow yeah just go give us homework due in the day after every single god damn week thats fine i dont have a life outside of school smh


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 23, 2018)

my chin is like a balloon with all these puffy pimples


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 23, 2018)

My throat hurts.


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 23, 2018)

my mom let me skip school today if i helped her with errands and housework and it was a fun day but now im dreading going back to school tomorrow and facing my EVIL chemistry teacher


----------



## Minto (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm stressing out so much right now because I found a dress for prom the other day in the mall, but it wasn't in my size so I have to order it online and I'm praying I can order it before this dress goes out of stock. It seems like everyone is wanting this dress suddenly because of how popular it became on the website over the past day. Not to mention I have to get over my anxiety of just going anywhere. When I went to the mall the other day, it was my first time going out like that in a very long time. So hopefully I can get a dress and overcome mental illness by May 24th


----------



## Loriii (Apr 24, 2018)

Freakin hot weather. Feels like I'm going to have a headache soon.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 24, 2018)

i suck at everything i do in school ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2018)

Job agency go die.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2018)

Also friend can you please try and understand why I said I'm sorry.. Yes I overreacted but you are commenting on that like every. single. time. I hardly even do that and when I do you also do  it. It's like... uh yeah go work in service where you have to clean and carry stuff and walk all day and your feet and hands will be like that too. And I try look away from you acting like a parent but some time or another I had to snap even if it wasn't personal...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2018)

I just learned about Canada's C-16 law and how bad it is.

Yep, I'm not gonna bother visiting Canada anytime. I wouldn't mind visiting another country, but I can't follow that.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2018)

The side of my face is still killing me...might have to go to the hospital.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2018)

I really need to get Omega Ruby :,)


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 24, 2018)

my stomach hurt the whole day and its still hurting


----------



## Zane (Apr 24, 2018)

the endless wait for the mail 



Alolan_Apples said:


> I just learned about Canada's C-16 law and how bad it is.
> 
> Yep, I'm not gonna bother visiting Canada anytime. I wouldn't mind visiting another country, but I can't follow that.



the only way it would ever affect you is if you felt like discriminating against transgender people in the workplace/school or committing a hate crime


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 24, 2018)

first day at new job sucked


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2018)

Zane said:


> the endless wait for the mail
> 
> 
> 
> the only way it would ever affect you is if you felt like discriminating against transgender people in the workplace/school or committing a hate crime



I can handle recognizing transgender people by their gender identities. What I don't like is how they declared that there are more than two genders by law, and you have to use these gendered pronouns that aren't real in the US. Even denying that there are more than two genders is against the law. I say that you can believe what you want to believe, but if the law forces it on someone, that's wrong. I wouldn't mind visiting, but I wouldn't show support for states (whether it means countries or subdivisions like provinces) that passed SJW laws (not laws against hate speech, but laws declaring progressive opinions as facts).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2018)

Alolan-Apples making me do Calculus at 11pm smfh


----------



## Zane (Apr 24, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I can handle recognizing transgender people by their gender identities. What I don't like is how they declared that there are more than two genders by law, and you have to use these gendered pronouns that aren't real in the US. Even denying that there are more than two genders is against the law. I say that you can believe what you want to believe, but if the law forces it on someone, that's wrong. I wouldn't mind visiting, but I wouldn't show support for states (whether it means countries or subdivisions like provinces) that passed SJW laws (not laws against hate speech, but laws declaring progressive opinions as facts).



It's not like you're forced to change your worldviews, they just expect you to extend basic respect to other people regardless of how they identify. It's not hard to call people by the names/pronouns they prefer and I really don't understand how anyone gets bent out of shape about it haha.. but that's just my onion. :]


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2018)

Zane said:


> It's not like you're forced to change your worldviews, they just expect you to extend basic respect to other people regardless of how they identify. It's not hard to call people by the names/pronouns they prefer and I really don't understand how anyone gets bent out of shape about it haha.. but that's just my onion. :]


After all, opinions are like onions. Some are good, and some are bad.



xSuperMario64x said:


> Alolan-Apples making me do Calculus at 11pm smfh


I actually like that integration technique I tried to make you do.


----------



## Locket (Apr 25, 2018)

ive hit a breaking point

but i just can't let my emotions out


----------



## Zane (Apr 25, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> After all, opinions are like onions. Some are good, and some are bad.



 some are like fish and don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 25, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I can handle recognizing transgender people by their gender identities. What I don't like is how they declared that there are more than two genders by law, and you have to use these gendered pronouns that aren't real in the US. Even denying that there are more than two genders is against the law. I say that you can believe what you want to believe, but if the law forces it on someone, that's wrong. I wouldn't mind visiting, but I wouldn't show support for states (whether it means countries or subdivisions like provinces) that passed SJW laws (not laws against hate speech, but laws declaring progressive opinions as facts).



/: boo hoo

but it?s not making stupid opinions illegal, it?s making it illegal to discriminate ppl because of stupid opinions


----------



## Rose (Apr 25, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I can handle recognizing transgender people by their gender identities. What I don't like is how they declared that there are more than two genders by law, and you have to use these gendered pronouns that aren't real in the US. Even denying that there are more than two genders is against the law. I say that you can believe what you want to believe, but if the law forces it on someone, that's wrong.


Oh, you. The law is not forcing anyone to believe anything, nor could it.

As long as you aren't going out of your way to deliberately discriminate against or criticize people with the direct intent to offend or discomfort them, you are not going to get into any legal trouble. Surely you don't think _all_ verbal harassment and discrimination should be defended unconditionally by free speech, right? So why should this differ from the laws which, for instance, protect conservatives from being personally targeted for their beliefs?

There are so many more important things to lament about than minorities asking for a little basic tolerance.  All they want is laws to discourage people from using their gender identity as a weapon against them.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2018)

the person i love, i've had a crush on for almost a year and she's with someone who she's loved for a long time. it just hurts my heart thinking about it


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

Living almost one month in a very unfinished home.. I don't even have a kitchen and we still have to wait up to one more month
to finally get the money to renovate the house. It's frustrating to live in a house like that.. I mean, I have to make the freaking
dishes in a super small sink, because the sink in the kitchen is so disgusting, that it's not even possible to get clean water out of it
anymore and yet we don't have money yet to change it <-<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 25, 2018)

Rose said:


> Oh, you. The law is not forcing anyone to believe anything, nor could it.
> 
> As long as you aren't going out of your way to deliberately discriminate against or criticize people with the direct intent to offend or discomfort them, you are not going to get into any legal trouble. Surely you don't think _all_ verbal harassment and discrimination should be defended unconditionally by free speech, right? So why should this differ from the laws which, for instance, protect conservatives from being personally targeted for their beliefs?
> 
> There are so many more important things to lament about than minorities asking for a little basic tolerance.  All they want is laws to discourage people from using their gender identity as a weapon against them.



Thanks for clarifying that. But just letting you know, I stand behind college professor Jordan Peterson, and on a slightly related note, fully support James Damore. I wouldn't support or defend those who support discrimination or hatred towards other groups, but I generally oppose political correctness.

Also, this may be another political opinion of mine (and it has nothing to do with Canada's C-16 law), but I do not find mourning Kate Steinle offensive. In fact, I find honoring her or mourning her "acceptable" (probably more acceptable than selling hacked Pokemon on this site).


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2018)

Can you please reply to my texts or at least tell me something why you don't do it? Also screw your friends, they are just a bunch of immature pre-mature kids and they don't deserve your attention more than I do -_-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I actually like that integration technique I tried to make you do.



It made me feel stupid cause I suck at calc lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2018)

^well who doesn't i'm glad i never had to take more maths than i did


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ^well who doesn't i'm glad i never had to take more maths than i did



I mean I really want to understand it but I just can't... I need a tutor


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I mean I really want to understand it but I just can't... I need a tutor



u plan to be some advanced engineer or?


----------



## Minto (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm so sick of "friends" only coming to me when they are sad and upset after saying they have no friends. I'm trying to get rid of toxic people in my life, but I'm too nice to people and I hate it. Also when you try to help them and they don't listen to anything you say.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 25, 2018)

i had to see a psych nurse 2day because im switching doctor and whatever and she got really caught up on my sh which was......... not great......... like i guess i'll need to tell her about all the therapy stuff ive done abt it but sdfhgjhdsgghs i really dislike how she talked about it and it felt like she misunderstood my entire situation :I


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 25, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I mean I really want to understand it but I just can't... I need a tutor



I can help you out if you need.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

My boyfriend is coming home tomorrow and yet my mood is extremelly bad, yay :V


----------



## Jade_Amell (Apr 25, 2018)

The guy I've been "seeing" for the past few months has been acting distant lately and when trying to talk to him he's giving me one to two word answers. When I ask him if everything is alright he tells me "Everything is fine" but will go back to barely responding. But if I don't text him that frequently, he'll pull the "Oh text me when you're not busy." Man, I would text you more if you actually responded or initiate a conversation. We've only been "dating" for about 5 to 6 months now? And I know that it is a bad sign if we're already having minor issues like this. I'm partially thinking of ending it with him because we're probably getting our signals crossed among other things. =\


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

ACN_Jade said:


> We've only been "dating" for about 5 to 6 months now? And I know that it is a bad sign if we're already having minor issues like this.



To be fair, I was only 5 month with my boyfriend, when he started to act exactly the same, as yours is right now.
There must be a reason why he does that. You need to get to that reason, sit down with him and really speak about
everything. Trust me, it helps a lot. 

For my part, when he acted more and more distant, at this time I had a very good online friend, that started to kinda
"flirt" with me and he was so much more nice to me, than my actual boyfriend. I felt more loved from a random online
guy than my actual boyfriend. However, my boyfriend never really takes me serious when I say "We need to talk",
but I made him clear, that this had to be a real talk. So we sat down, I told him about everything, he started to open up
as on why he is acting like it and we figured everything out.
Fast forward, we are now 4 years together, he just bought a house for us and we are getting even more animals (like 7 are not enough.. to be fair, it's my fault the amount of animals :3)

So don't give up that easily, speaking works wonder


----------



## Jade_Amell (Apr 25, 2018)

I've done that already, telling him we need to sit down and talk about it because he really was starting to get all distant. He kept insisting that everything was fine, that he was just busy at work, or driving or didn't have his phone with him. The thing is, before he and I started talking about dating, we would be texting back and forth all day with at the most a 10 minute wait time between each response then all of a sudden he's constantly busy or some other thing. So there was a HUGE shift in the frequency of our conversations. The thing that irritates me the most? I'd text him asking him a question IE: "What did you have for lunch?"and he'll say something completely random like "I cut my thumb." So I'm strongly getting the impression that he's not keen on talking to me but doesn't want to say anything outright. 

It also doesn't help that this is a long distance relationship so majority if not all of our communications are either through text messaging or on discord. And even then, he's quiet and not as talkative as he used to be. So I know that there is something wrong and every time I bring it up, he evades and deflects.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

Meh, that indeed doesn't sound great. 
I don't understand why boys can never just say if something's wrong. 
Even if he would want to stop it between you and him, he should at least not make you suffer,
not knowing where you are at. ):

Have you ever tried to just not text him at all, even if he reacts bad to it? 
Like, I know that there is the feeling, that is almost forcing you to write something,
but have you tried that already and staying strong to keep doing that (just answering 
messages, if he writes first) ? If not, maybe you could try and see if it makes him miss you..
if not, then I guess there is something really wrong >-<


----------



## Jade_Amell (Apr 25, 2018)

I've done that, just not responding right away to his texts and he'll switch tactics on "Oh I guess I'll talk to you later when you're not busy." So at this point I'm thinking it's just a weird game to him. And truth be told, he and I are both too old to be playing this kind of game.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

Arf, I am really sorry to hear that. 
I wish I could give somehow more helpful tips, but I am kind of a noob when it comes to relationships >:


----------



## riummi (Apr 25, 2018)

dunno why my bf is just getting on my nerves lately hmm


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 25, 2018)

I need more sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2018)

Can people stop emptying their piggy banks with SEK 1 coins every time they pay gdi.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 26, 2018)

omg idk if i can go to the concert i am going to cry if i cant go
and if i can go ill cry lol but happy tears


----------



## Jade_Amell (Apr 26, 2018)

Talked to the guy. He said "I don't think we want the same thing out of this relationship so maybe we should take the next few days to ourselves and think." -.- Now this is coming out of the blue because we had this talk already so I'm guessing it's more mind games. So much for a mature relationship.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2018)

The side of my face...if this pain isn't gone by tomorrow it's hospital time!


----------



## namiieco (Apr 26, 2018)

namiieco said:


> omg idk if i can go to the concert i am going to cry if i cant go
> and if i can go ill cry lol but happy tears



...i cant.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2018)

I have zero self-esteem and zero knowledge of how to properly socialize with people. I can't come up with a comeback for anything anyone tells me, I just stand there like an idiot and cry inside :,)

- - - Post Merge - - -

But at least I have SMO chompys


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2018)

I still have homework to finish.

Also, I wish I had a desk in my room. I usually use my grandpa's desk, but he's about to go to sleep soon. He said I could still use the desk whenever he's sleeping, but I don't like the desk light. If I go out to the kitchen and work there, it's kinda distracting. Not to mention the fact that I have to deal with my mom whenever she gets home. She usually asks why I'm up late and things. Having my own desk would be wonderful.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 27, 2018)

I sold my old phone but now I'm realising I could have gotten much more for it. I even had 7 cases for it as well...definitely could've got more oops :x Oh well.

Speaking of cases, I'm annoyed at how hard it is to find cases for my new phone. They're all either very expensive or just non existent. I've ordered some online but now I've got to wait for them to arrive, which is probably going to take a month rip :c


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2018)

Okay, can you like, prioritize me for once? We talked several times during the week about maybe doing something this weekend and then all of a sudden you're like "lol gotta do stuff w/ dad because he is at home" or just see your other "friends" that are just boring af. But yeah, sure fine if you don't want to hang out you can tell me you know rather than just leave me hanging. I thought you kinda cared for me still but okay seems not.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 28, 2018)

hnnggyyuuuuu my neck hurts


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

our cash registers can go die


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2018)

Infinity war got me stressed out. I haven’t seen it yet but have strong suspicions of what’s gonna happen to my fave boy Loki and I dreamed about him dying all night. Now I’ve woken up sad.  I don’t want my boy to get squashed by a stupid grape!!!


----------



## tae (Apr 28, 2018)

i want to draw, but i have no ****ing motivation for this. ugh.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 28, 2018)

i hope i get tickets
the anticipation is k i l l i n g me


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

i need a new and fresh adult colouring book smfh i so wanna get back into it irl.

also gdi i hate being tired


----------



## hestu (Apr 28, 2018)

i was working on my final piece for my metals class yesterday and the assignment is to make a brooch. i had like the whole thing done aside from the pin back mechanism but this one stupid little piece wouldn't solder on and i tried like 4 times?? ughhh so now i have to go in early for class this week and solder it on so that i can finish up the pin back and finally be done!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 28, 2018)

the existence
of one demon


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2018)

Can someone explain to me why we go through 5 days of torture for only 2 days of relief?  Not a fair trade at all.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2018)

tbt being slow as heck when i'm trying to actually do stuff here hhh ;^^)


----------



## namiieco (Apr 29, 2018)

t i c k e t s
t i c k e t s
t i c k e t s
im losing sleep over these goddamn tickets ff


----------



## ohkat (Apr 29, 2018)

My long term boyfriend and I broke up 2 months ago and tried to maintain being friends but his personality did a complete flip and now he's the biggest jerk and I really don't understand what happened. He's been super uncalled for going as far as telling a young kid(13) to harm himself and telling me our relationship was a mistake / belittling it. It's insane how people can change for the absolute worst and it's driving me insane that someone so sweet,kind and laid back could become so hateful...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 29, 2018)

i'm so lonely i'm so lonely i'm so lonely
i have no one to blame but myself because i'm an idiot. but my god, i am so lonely.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2018)

I wish my family was more supportive of me. I mean, they do provide clothing and such, but I'm talking about emotional support. I can't really share my feelings to anyone in my family. The language barrier, the difficulty my grandparents have hearing me, the unsympathetic attitude. Also, I get verbally insulted at constantly.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 29, 2018)

lol
i have no one
i really don't.

why do i even bother.. lol. i have no one who gets how i feel. i am so ****ing lonely hahaha
just make fun of my pain instead. it's fine, lol.


----------



## deuces (Apr 29, 2018)

WHENEVER I POST ON A THREAD ABT WANTING A DREAMIE A RANDOM VILLAGER I DON'T WANT TAKES UP MY TENTH SPACE. HHH i dont wanna time travel but i know i have to and im scared i'll lose someone i love lmao i'm so annoyed, puurl leave pls ily youre cute but youre not genji


----------



## tae (Apr 29, 2018)

im going to ****ing murder my roommate. hes such a ****ing selfish piece of ****.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm getting a lot of anxiety about graduating. I don't have a job lined up, I've never done an internship, and I have no prior experience with a job... it makes me think my possibilities of getting hired are very little. Not only that, but the major I chose I don't even know if it's going to work out. My graduation date is coming up real soon and I've just been dreading it.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 29, 2018)

It feels sick each time I make a new town! Why we Japanese players can't make a town name that has more than 6 characters!! You, slut Nintendoooooooo!


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 30, 2018)

The mattress has a sunken spot and of course it's on my side of the bed. Heck.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Apr 30, 2018)

‪When I randomly message people who are not friends or mutuals i dont check that site until maybe 10 months later‬


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 30, 2018)

I sold 10 black tulips to someone but they haven’t payed me back


----------



## boring (Apr 30, 2018)

Being forced to a support group I don't wanna attend lol - can't wait for 6 months - 2 years of ****


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 30, 2018)

the only place i've got left to talk abt my feelings is vent ig


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 30, 2018)

Good weather all the time. Now that I have dogs, it's raining nonstop and it's super cold..
cmon, I was excited to get outside with them with beautiful weather >:


----------



## Jeonggwa (Apr 30, 2018)

Most flattered when a new account went out their way to follow me among only a handful, or when someone only follows the pros, unrelated people [no artists and a completely different niche such as beauty youtubers or gamers) or most popular and then there’s me, a semi-confused duck.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Not a bother) just rambling a bit


----------



## boring (Apr 30, 2018)

bro why am I crying


----------



## Jade_Amell (Apr 30, 2018)

I've been playing Overwatch for a while. I'm not bad, but not that great either. It's a fun game to play considering it's a competitive type game. But I'm starting to dislike how toxic the player base can be sometimes. I've seen people who start name calling and harassing people for how they play. And I'm just like..."dude...bro it's a video game." And then people jump at me for not taking the game seriously.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 30, 2018)

playing Mafia actually gives me a headache hhhh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2018)

I literally only have one day of classes left, and then a week of finals, and then I'm completely done with my freshman year of college...

Man I'm so ready to be done, Calc has been giving me a headache for too long. I need at least a mini-break. Then I get to start doing calc tutoring over the Summer... yay me, thanks prof you helped me a lot this year.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 30, 2018)

My family doesn't really show compassion towards me. Just a bunch of put-downs and complaints are what I ever get from them. 

Whenever I'm struggling with something, my mom will say, _"Fight it! Fight back! Stay strong!"_ It's like I'm a soldier. 

I absolutely despise this. 

If I tell them off again, it won't make any difference. They'll still be stuck with the same views, same behavior. I remember snapping at them (my mom, specifically) a while back. She and my grandpa had gotten into an argument about some trivial thing at lunch, and it all ended up with the whole family being in a bad mood. I couldn't take it anymore. I yelled at her, asking why they always had to fight. Mom just stared at me. I left the kitchen, went to my room, and closed the door. I then heard her calling me mental. That I had Down's Syndrome (which I don't). That I wanted to be the 'elder' of the house. Obviously, she's not aware of how much I've been affected by all of this. 

I've gotta learn how to cope. If I can't change them, ignore them. I need to tune them out. I'm not in a good condition, to be honest. For my own sake, I've gotta be ignorant to what they say.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 1, 2018)

People suck and I hate myself even more now


----------



## skarmoury (May 1, 2018)

lmao if i get an incomplete on my majors bc these damn insects wont grow im going to lose it


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2018)

can my head stop hurting randomly i haven't done anything?


----------



## calamitybot (May 1, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> playing Mafia actually gives me a headache hhhh



lololololo


i hate spring allergies! my throats been straight raw for a week and im always stuffy and my eyes are itchin its not a fun time 0/10

also im hungry but its the middle of class and i cant eat


----------



## namiieco (May 1, 2018)

ah im tearing up again


----------



## Soigne (May 1, 2018)

Boyfriend left for the summer & I won't get to see him for another month.


----------



## namiieco (May 1, 2018)

hmmm i cant tell if i actually have a passion for music or im just forcing myself to like it....
i hope i can push through this beginner struggle and find out i love it because i want to love it aaasah


----------



## pique (May 1, 2018)

i can't focus on anything anymore, even my pain.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2018)

I am so done with my senior year.  Can it be over yet?  Please?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 2, 2018)

It's supposed to be warm and sunny every single day, except the 3 days that my Dad and his wife will be coming all the way from Germany to visit me in France. It will be rainy and cold, yay!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 2, 2018)

someone really betrayed my trust today, and didn't even have the decency to come and talk to me about why they did what they did. i'm confused and hurt.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 2, 2018)

My geotechnical engineering course got me good :c Ugh it's almost becoming as hard as my structures courses last year which I hated with a passion. I want to like geotech but I can't because it's just so damn hard. At least after this semester I won't have to worry about it no more.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2018)

Really considering taking a loooong break from New Leaf now.. I mean once you get to a certain point with collecting and badge-getting it becomes really stale and all you do is 'meh let's do random dailies to death' 

also random headache and bubbly tum go the **** awa


----------



## boring (May 2, 2018)

On a new medication for a little bit to aid my sleeping (I'll probably be on it for a few months tops cause it's just a trigger pill that makes me WANT to sleep) but that doesn't make me like it anymore,, taking meds is a drag.


----------



## dedenne (May 2, 2018)

life


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 2, 2018)

There was something stuck between my teeth this _whole time? _


----------



## tae (May 2, 2018)

i want sean to make me attempted kimbap againl. that was so ****ing cute. ugh i miss him.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2018)

I'm so worried about my Calc II exam... like I seriously need to do well on this exam to pass the class. It's like I understand Calc but at the same time I don't understand the bare basics of it (like derivative rules and types of integrals).
I have 5 days to study for the exam, hopefully I can study as much as possible in that time frame.



Now I'm seriously starting to hate my Calc professor.


----------



## deuces (May 2, 2018)

im so upset. i have no friends to turn to, and my dad is spiraling out of control with his drug problems. i just feel so useless. i'm homeschooled as well so i get no social interaction. it's like animal crossing is the only thing that i have to turn to when i'm sad. and still, i play alone. i just need somebody and everything is screwed up but i don't wanna go immediately sad boi on them.


----------



## Flare (May 3, 2018)

Oh god end my hypochondria, the latest I have been worrying about is worrying I'll have hallucinations or that I'll suddenly go berserk... and I've already been told a ton of times I do not have any psychotic illnesses. Hell I worry about worrying of worrying about something. :/


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 3, 2018)

The managers at my workplace are so not considerate at all. I feel like the keep dumping work on the wrong people, like myself. Not only more work, but the complete wrong times too. They rostered one of my workmates on a school day from like 1pm to close, one a school day where the earliest he can start is 4pm! Isn't it that obvious that students can't work hours like that? So why roster them on those times. It really doesn't take that much to work that one out. They keep asking me to do more hours and I've already told them multiple times over multiple weeks that it's a no from me. That's not going to change. My grades are already suffering enough with the amount of work I have after patiently waiting to get down to the amount I now work, please just stop asking >.<


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2018)

people defending my dad when they have no idea -_-


----------



## hestu (May 3, 2018)

anxious for no reason???


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 3, 2018)

Man, I gotta get a hold of myself. I've been slacking a bit in school, especially in English. 

Silly me, I can't believe I signed up for AP Lang next year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2018)

K so I just picked up my journal off my bed and there was a little spider crawling across it. Good thing I'm not arachnophobic or I prob wouldn't be sleeping tonight.

And also whoever is making that god-awful squeaking sound in the room below me could you please stfu stop it thank you


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2018)

spiders can go die kthx.

also dear head stop hurting like randomly i didn't even do a thing to it wmh


----------



## Apriiil (May 4, 2018)

Work. I am so over this place. There is no respect. I was promised a job working from home if I was accepted to a different university in a different state. Well, I was accepted... Was I offered the job? NO. Now I am scrambling to find something worth while in a new place and I am so disheartened and feeling unneeded. I am going to miss the people who had no part of that decision.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (May 4, 2018)

it’s freezing


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 4, 2018)

Hope I can raise that Chemistry grade up soon. We got homework that's worth quite a few points, so hope I get a good score on it.


----------



## skarmoury (May 5, 2018)

Honestly i dont want to associate myself with you anymore, you always make me feel bad bc i dont fight back & you get extra mad when someone's an inconvenience but when you're the inconvenience, you shrug it off and play cool ajdkslal the only reason im not saying anything is bc i feel lile you'll make me regret it by doing smth bad


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2018)

"a few hours" doesn't mean like midnight-1 am if we talked just before 8 pm my time lol


----------



## mitfy (May 5, 2018)

my allergies are so bad...... it literally feels like i have a cold.
we ran out on thursday so i didnt take any yesterday, and i was fine p much the whole day, but today i woke up feeling miserable, and still am. my dad ran out and got me more medicine and i took some just now and im just hoping it'll kick in soon, cuz i can hardly focus on anything or sit still when i feel like this


----------



## Minto (May 5, 2018)

how can someone spend over 2 hours at one store. I'm actually dying waiting for my boyfriend and his mom to get here, but his mom likes to take actually 5 years in a store. I've been waiting since like 10am for them to get here, but she keeps wanting to go to different stores before coming here.  also can my allergies not give me a headache everyday.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2018)

can they remove that damn egg currency from the sidebar, it's.. may...


----------



## namiieco (May 6, 2018)

my house so dirty
i spent my whole day so far scrubbing doors and walls


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2018)

It's Sunday again.  Nooooo...


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's Sunday again.  Nooooo...



aww  im free tomorrow so that nice


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 6, 2018)

Well... next week is finals week and shortly after I'll receive my degree. Not really happy about it at all. No work experience or volunteer work to put on my resume. Even if I did land a job, what if I end up not liking the profession I chose? The real world is scary. I don't feel ready for it at all. I should have pursued my passion even if it meant having to go to a university out of state, which is the main reason I didn't. Wanted to be close to family. I've been having anxiety every day for the last couple of weeks. Why do I have to be afraid of everything... My anxiety has ruined life from doing so many things and video games being my one escape left me with little other hobbies. I feel like I've reached "Game Over" phase of my life with no continue option. I just don't know what I'm supposed to do anymore.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2018)

Sheila said:


> aww  im free tomorrow so that nice



Lucky.  Lol.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lucky.  Lol.



yeah i worked yesterday so.

also gdi is there someone with a good timezone that has a diancie and volcanion???


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 6, 2018)

a gas tank exploded inside a house yesterday which made the ceiling to fall and that killed a man. rip.


_also , the explotion was so loud that i could heard it from my house._


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2018)

Feeling a little tired right now. 



Tanukki said:


> a gas tank exploded inside a house yesterday which made the ceiling to fall and that killed a man. rip.
> 
> 
> _also , the explotion was so loud that i could heard it from my house._



Man, that's scary. R.I.P the man. Glad you're alright, though.


----------



## tae (May 6, 2018)

my boyfriend is gonna get burnt to a crisp at this concert bc he didn't bring sunscreen like i told him to. 
rip cutie 1993-2018. i will remember thee well.


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 6, 2018)

I took a hamburger to my room and misplaced it. Found it later near my bed and now it's no good. Made my room smell funky too


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2018)

My grandma is so messy. Also, my family has a different standard of cleanliness than mine.

They just have unconventional beliefs. It's disgusting.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

Rip my dolares. Why are public transport ticket so damn expensive....?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 7, 2018)

Cleaningday. Not fun with 9 animals and a boyfriend!


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

my head bug off stupid stiff neck and whatnot pains.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2018)

You know it's Monday when you wake up 10 minutes past the time you have to get up and make it to class with 30 seconds to spare.  Sigh.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

tuesday tomorrow atleast we get thursday off thank god


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2018)

My physics exam starts in 40 min... oh boy this oughta be fun 



And then tomorrow is the dreaded Calc II exam... lord just let this be over soon pls thanks


----------



## allainah (May 7, 2018)

a dumb boy
and now im drunk because of it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2018)

M y   r o o m m a t e s   a r e   s o   d i s g u s t i n g   w t a f

Like seriously they moved out of their rooms and left trash all over their floors and left trash n stuff in the bathroom for me to pick up... like jfc dude have some common decency would ya.

Though on the bright side, they're finally moved out, so now I get the whole suite to myself for the next day and a half


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 7, 2018)

I got a 105% on that Chemistry homework, and it only raised my grade up by about one percent. 

I guess I've got to do well on the test on Friday to really improve my grade.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2018)

Parents why do they exist


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 8, 2018)

lol....
it's almost like people aren't allowed to talk abt what they like or something


----------



## allainah (May 8, 2018)

i start summer classes tomorrow & I have anxiety sooOOO my stomach physically hurts


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2018)

Wow, thanks gamestop little ****ers giving me the wrong code


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 8, 2018)

pls don't throw up again pls stop hhh


----------



## primandimproper (May 8, 2018)

*Sigh* I have no life.


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2018)

this nurse ive had to see because im switching doctors is ..... so annoying. like, she's alright in most ways but she has gotten so hung up on my self harm that it is getting extremely annoying. even after i told her about all the therapy and things ive tried, that im not motivated to stop and that it doesn't work like she seems to think it does she keeps bothering me about it. she wants to call me on friday which is a red day (but apparently she's working?) to Talk About It More and i'm just............ so done. 
i should tell her that she's not helping but it feels like she would think i'm not motivated enough (which is true but that's not the point) and not realize that her methods aren't helpful. she said something along the lines of "im not a therapist and i dont really know about treatments for this but i want to help you the best i can " like???? you just said it yourself, you don't know what you're doing!! so stop!!!!! it's really simple but she still thinks she can tell me to "just try to not do it" and it will help. 

yik?s anyway i hope my psychiatric care situation gets better soon because it's been absolutely terrible since my last actual psychologist quit in october and it's tiring and not that much fun to deal w the Pain and Burden of Being Alive


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 8, 2018)

Incoming rant here.

So it is the week before finals and I'm studying for one of my finals which was moved to this week. I'm sitting in the cafeteria with my nose buried in my book, head phones on and I'm pretty sure I've been reading the exact same paragraph for the past 15 minutes. And then it happens. I hear a ear piercing screech come from a bit behind me. So I whip off my head phones and I'm looking around because holy jesus someone screaming like that could mean something bad is happening. But nope, my eyes land on what looks to be a 4 or 5 year old kid screaming bloody murder. I don't see any parental units rushing towards the kid to put a stop to the god awful noise so I start thinking "Okay maybe I had too much coffee on an empty stomach and I'm probably hearing/seeing things." But nope, other people are turning to stare at the kid too. So nope, not the only one and not going crazy.

The kid continues the high pitched screeching for a good 5 minutes and still no sign of anyone putting a stop to it. When it finally settled down, I watched as the kid run up to a woman sitting down and attempt to get the woman's attention. I distinctly hear the kid call the lady "momma". So I'm thinking to myself "WTF Lady?! You let your off spring scream their head off in the cafeteria of a collage campus during finals week? Wtf is wrong with you?!" I noticed that said lady is glued to her phone and the kid was trying to climb onto her lap. And watched as she casually pushes the kid away from her. Kid lands on their ass and again lets out another ear splitting screech. At this point the headache from having too much coffee is kicking into high gear and I'm gathering my stuff to go find a quieter place. When I walked past said lady, she had pulled out a bottle of mountain dew from her bag and hands it to the kid who proceeded to chug the bottle. 

x.x


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2018)

Okay, turns out GameStop gave my a faulty/old/bad code this time. I tried UM and friend tried US games and neither worked (we both have PAL region so no weird there). I suspected it might have been S/US exclusive but if that didn't work and I don't see any o/0/Q confusing digits.. wtf


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2018)

Part of me keeps saying that I prob didn't get a high enough grade on the Calc exam to pass the class...



But tbh I really need to "retake" that class anyways so even if I did fail idrc

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jade_Amell said:


> x



Yeah stuff like this is 1. why I really don't like kids, 2. why I think that kids are overrated (cause if you can't take care of a child you prob shouldn't have one lol), and 3. why I'm really not a people person. That's absolutely horrible, and the problem is that I've seen situations just like this myself. It's sad to see a generation of children being ignored by their parents...


----------



## lunatepic (May 8, 2018)

I keep making the same bad decisions over and over again, I'm frustrated with myself for wasting so much time hhhhhsfjks


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 9, 2018)

Right now I don't want to hear the constant questions, what I should've done, what I should be doing, why haven't I done this or that...I'm dreading going home because it's only a matter of time before I get bombarded with questions. All I want to hear is everything is going to be okay.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 9, 2018)

Stop treating me like a kid, and give me privacy.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2018)

My parents, no I won't need you just because you tell me -_- At least stop acting like freaking retards.

Also hhhhh someone send me bleaching stuff meow


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 9, 2018)

My mouth really itches and it's driving me crazy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 9, 2018)

That was disgusting.


----------



## riummi (May 9, 2018)

I don't know if I'm sick or if it's just allergies but like earlier I had a sore throat and then that went away and now lately my nose has been stuffy and runny all day! I feel like it could be a mix of my being slightly sick and having allergies but still. I hope it gets better tmrw. I don't even have any more tissues! ;;


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2018)

Mom you better fix my shirts. And no you can't replace them or give me money because they are one of a kind second hand pretty nice condition things so yeah unless you find 4 of the very same kind.. no.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 10, 2018)

The shrine guardian to get the climbing gear chest piece.


----------



## aericell (May 10, 2018)

dumb boy.. guy.. man??


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2018)

Lmao @ Trump taking like all the credit for releasing the NK prisoners. Do they even know that there are eg. Swedish people and whatnot helping behind the scenes to even make it possible.

--

Also people defending their parents even if they do wrong, or thinking you should be grateful for every little % of things they do for you. Breaking news; they are your parents, it's their law and duty to take care of you and if they can't they can't. You should not and can not defend everything they do just because "lol blood relation and parents are the best relationship evah" Bruh no.

1) Just because they are your parents and/or blood relatives doesn't mean they are untouchable gods or do everything right. They are people like everyone else and don't deserve special treatment.
2) They can do mistakes like everyone else and if they fail to realize it bad for them but you shouldn't sweep it under the rug or defend it.
3) You shouldn't trust or take after everything they said because they think/claim it's the right thing.
4) They shouldn't treat you like a baby or be critic of everything you do. Just because they had a too good/bad time growing up doesn't mean they should apply it to you or demand straight A+ grades.


----------



## Psydye (May 10, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Lmao @ Trump taking like all the credit for releasing the NK prisoners. Do they even know that there are eg. Swedish people and whatnot helping behind the scenes to even make it possible.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself! Seriously, if people suspect anything their parents say is wrong they should learn to question it, not agree w/ it because they think their parents may "know better". THINK FO YOSELF!!


----------



## Minto (May 10, 2018)

I'm so tired of being sick. Yesterday was actually so awful I almost went to the hospital. I'm a lot better today, but this cough I have is ridiculous and I'm just so over it. I can't even do most of the things I was planning to do this week.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 10, 2018)

Man, I've been dealing with a runny nose all day.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself! Seriously, if people suspect anything their parents say is wrong they should learn to question it, not agree w/ it because they think their parents may "know better". THINK FO YOSELF!!



Yeah and they shouldn't let themselves be treated bad by bullying parents.. As I said a lot of the times they are just wrong and don't realize better and you should be able to question them. Otherwise yeah something is really wrong.


----------



## Soigne (May 11, 2018)

Work. I got asked today how to get upstairs. Maybe try the staircase immediately to your right when you walk in the doors, idk.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2018)

Soigne said:


> Work. I got asked today how to get upstairs. Maybe try the staircase immediately to your right when you walk in the doors, idk.



LOL that is me when people ask if there is  downstairs at work when. idk just walk a bit into the store and look left maybe? wtf lol


----------



## Lemonsky (May 11, 2018)

I'm feeling so sore after all the physical exercise today.  _Oh I can't wait how I'm going to feel tomorrow._


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 11, 2018)

o m g!
suppressed emotions are spilling over today again haha wow i love my dumb c-sun c-moon ass


----------



## dedenne (May 11, 2018)

hayfever YAYAYAYAYA


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2018)

Yeah, my parents have actually been pretty good, but I recognize that there is a *lot* they have done wrong. They're aren't deities, they're just people who I happen to have spent a lot of time with in my life. They make mistakes like anyone else.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2018)

Yeah, if they have done things wrong they should realize what they have done and listen to you about it.


----------



## Minto (May 11, 2018)

this runny nose and cough I have is awful. I feel like no matter how much medicine I take, nothing is helping. cough drops and nasal spray are my saviors right now though.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 11, 2018)

i literally swear to godddd
i'm so tired of it i just want to be left alone to die !


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2018)

I wish we had better cleaning equipment. Also, I'm a little discouraged by my family. They keep on saying that I'm mental and stupid; they constantly scream at me; they don't give me privacy; and they treat me like a little kid. 

I'm getting really tired of this. 

Also, my family isn't really keen on maintaining proper hygiene. I remember I was trying to clean out the inside of our kettle since it was all rusty, and I got yelled at by my mom and grandma. I was told that I was an idiot and crazy, and that the rusty kettle was perfectly fine. They said to just rinse the kettle out with tap water, which doesn't remove all the rust. My mom hit me on my arm because of that before she went to work. I'm just really fed up with this.


----------



## Zane (May 11, 2018)

i'm just sad


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I wish we had better cleaning equipment. Also, I'm a little discouraged by my family. They keep on saying that I'm mental and stupid; they constantly scream at me; they don't give me privacy; and they treat me like a little kid.
> 
> I'm getting really tired of this.
> 
> Also, my family isn't really keen on maintaining proper hygiene. I remember I was trying to clean out the inside of our kettle since it was all rusty, and I got yelled at by my mom and grandma. I was told that I was an idiot and crazy, and that the rusty kettle was perfectly fine. They said to just rinse the kettle out with tap water, which doesn't remove all the rust. My mom hit me on my arm because of that before she went to work. I'm just really fed up with this.



Wtf are they like living in the 1800s or stuff. geez they need to grow up for real...


----------



## dedenne (May 12, 2018)

eexxxaaammmmssss


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2018)

Volcanion must be the most rare event pokemon i s2g.


----------



## skarmoury (May 12, 2018)

i have colds + headache & i dont wanna have fever bc the next 2 weeks will be hell for me ( pls immune system come through


----------



## visibleghost (May 12, 2018)

people who talk like liberalism and leftism r super similar like.... no...... dont

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ppl who think calling someone a communist is a good comeback or w/e like jxchnchchjchjj. why is (especially american) capitalistic propaganda so strong ghfhfhjfhjfhj


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (May 12, 2018)

I'm just really depressed and it bothers me a lot


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2018)

RIP the ESC 1956-2018 :^^^^)))  hhhh why did that dumb chicken girl win. like yeah i could hardly hear the lyrics other than your weird sound effects also you are not unique or refreshing. also you aren't really body positive in a good way ridiculing yourself on prime time.. i doubt people are afraid of you other than nightmares.


----------



## dedenne (May 13, 2018)

Sheila said:


> RIP the ESC 1956-2018 :^^^^)))  hhhh why did that dumb chicken girl win. like yeah i could hardly hear the lyrics other than your weird sound effects also you are not unique or refreshing. also you aren't really body positive in a good way ridiculing yourself on prime time.. i doubt people are afraid of you other than nightmares.



uggghhhh ikr that chicken better go to freaking hell hhhh


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> uggghhhh ikr that chicken better go to freaking hell hhhh



yeah i'm like never for starting wars but srsly this lady is just provoking me really hard to do it... srsly austria can go win any day.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 13, 2018)

Why am I so busy this weekend of all weekends?  I have so much homework to do and I can't do it...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 13, 2018)

yikes im finally able to talk about how i don't love you anymore so openly it feels Wrong.


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2018)

I really hate when you let people into your town, to get signatures or sell something at retail and look at one of your shops on main street or to do a trade or something, but then they stay a really long time without asking andddd run off and disappear in your town without asking or saying anything to you at all

And thenn sometimes even leave without saying thanks or anything like that. Maybe i'm just weird but it just really bugs me haha


----------



## MapleSilver (May 13, 2018)

meggtheegg said:


> I really hate when you let people into your town, to get signatures or sell something at retail and look at one of your shops on main street or to do a trade or something, but then they stay a really long time without asking andddd run off and disappear in your town without asking or saying anything to you at all
> 
> And thenn sometimes even leave without saying thanks or anything like that. Maybe i'm just weird but it just really bugs me haha



I always follow people around on their first few visits. After they've shown to be trustworthy, I'll be more willing to let them do their thing. If someone actively tries to get out of my sight on their first visit, I'm going to be a bit suspicious.


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> I always follow people around on their first few visits. After they've shown to be trustworthy, I'll be more willing to let them do their thing. If someone actively tries to get out of my sight on their first visit, I'm going to be a bit suspicious.



Yeah I also hate having to follow though. It's so awkward but I definitely don't trust most people at first haha 
I've had people come through for something very specific (when i say i'm going to bed right after they finish, you know, as a hint) and then run off and I can't find them for sooo long. No one has taken anything or harmed my town, but idk it just makes me anxious anyway. I don't mind if friends look around of course, people I've played with and talked to at least once or twice before. but yeah haha


----------



## matt (May 13, 2018)

Every time I get down on the floor something happens to my knee


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2018)

lmao "people wanted show and fun" for the ESC hhh go die it's about music not who does the best/worst freakshow.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 13, 2018)

Man, it's so hot in here. Or maybe it's just me


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 13, 2018)

nvm !


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 13, 2018)

i have hardly done any schoolwork in a month. i'm falling so far behind that not only will i have zero summer vacation, but it'll be almost impossible to catch up at this point. i just want to give a shoutout to my school: thanks for giving me an insane amount of assignments to do while still expecting each one to be 100% perfect and incredibly time-consuming. how am i supposed to do 12+ pretty big assignments a week if a lot of them take a day or more to do, huh? it's killed my love of learning and caused an unshakeable academic burnout. how, how, HOW do i balance this which such a busy life? my family of 8? our farm? my volunteering? i don't even have a social life, not a single friend! i just want this to be over. this snooty, stuck-up school is taking everything fun in my life and making is absolutely miserable. i don't even care that i have all A's anymore. it doesn't matter. all of this for... a piece of paper. a piece of paper that will let me do this all over again. for even longer. why is the american schooling system like this


----------



## Zane (May 14, 2018)

i haaaaate when i fall asleep without meaning to oh my god.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 14, 2018)

i'm so hungry but i don't even want to eat lol i feel horrible and you made me disgusted with my entire existence so thanks.


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 14, 2018)

christ
all those kiddos that spent too much time on tumblr and scream cultural appropriation for a person wearing a kimono or other traditional garb (qipao, hanbok)
As long as the wearer is respectful and doesn’t mock the culture i dont see the problem with it
According to that logic, shouldnt be asians not wearing western styles then OMGGG 
Let people wear what they find pretty n look nice

- - - Post Merge - - -

Save that energy for more important matters _3


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2018)

Yonkorin said:


> christ
> all those kiddos that spent too much time on tumblr and scream cultural appropriation for a person wearing a kimono or other traditional garb (qipao, hanbok)
> As long as the wearer is respectful and doesn’t mock the culture i dont see the problem with it
> According to that logic, shouldnt be asians not wearing western styles then OMGGG
> ...



Yeah I hate those overly PC people. Like unless you are doing a bad gag or such indeed let people wear what they want gdi.


----------



## lunatepic (May 14, 2018)

I feel like craaaaaaap today and it's completely my fault for impulsively skipping class uwu


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 14, 2018)

I hate this printer!



Sheila said:


> lmao "people wanted show and fun" for the ESC hhh go die it's about music not who does the best/worst freakshow.



Love your icon though.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 14, 2018)

I wish my mom would stop yelling and complaining all the time.


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 14, 2018)

THE BOY I LIKE IS SUCH AN OBLIVIOUS IDIOT

OMFG


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 15, 2018)

i don't wanna live but i don't wanna die either?? i love it!


----------



## Marte (May 15, 2018)

I may not get to work after all, wasn't home when I got my letter that I had to answer uuuuuh


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2018)

Heat rashes, be gone freaking ugly dots.

Also mom gj buying that disgusting apple juice, or the grapefruit that I can't even drink gdi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 15, 2018)

Oh, for God's sake. Quit doing that, because it's downright disgusting.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (May 15, 2018)

If I?m in the wrong place at the wrong time mother decides to yell at me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 15, 2018)

Seriously, just how the hell am I supposed to live with this crap. You people are calling me mental and insane for trying to maintain good hygiene, yet you guys have the most disgusting and unconventional habits ever.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 16, 2018)

i'm so delusional lol why am i focused on falling in love god my life is worthless


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 16, 2018)

Gosh I am so sick of the headaches, indigestion and dizziness that I get. But if I say anything about it to anyone they'll be like "why don't you go to ___?", and it's like no, I literally think nothing can help it.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (May 16, 2018)

I honestly don't know anymore. It just seems before I go to bed, it's just a period of sadness.


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2018)

'Stepfather goes in for surgery today. Hoping the best!!


----------



## Zane (May 16, 2018)

do i have any feelings besides irritability


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2018)

oh hey dissociation! it's been what, a week?


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2018)

im the worst and i know a lot of people say that but its stuck in my brain
i just cant get over my depression and being isolated
im a mess and everything triggers me


----------



## skarmoury (May 16, 2018)

5 majors exams in 3 days am i going to live/??
also. im v tired. im always tired but this week just got me tired x 1000000


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2018)

okay people chill i said we cleared it up jfc


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2018)

This is the third time a bee has gotten in my room. Paranoid af now.


----------



## mitfy (May 17, 2018)

since ap environmental science is over and have nothing to do for the rest of the year, our class, devoid of seniors, after a long string of conversation throughout the class period, decided we were going to dissect fetal pigs tomorrow. in middle school i never got the chance to dissect frogs as we were _supposed_ to, so this really excited me. i texted a group chat w/ two of my friends saying that we were gonna dissect pigs tmrw. now i get that this isn't everyone's thing. some people are really sensitive to that stuff, which i get. i'm not gonna bother you abt it. But one friend started saying stuff like "dont send me pictures or i wont talk to you for a week im dead serious" like out of nowhere i was like ok? i wasn't going to? why tf? and i said that i wasn't and was just excited and they were like _why is that any bit exciting_ and was being all passive aggressive kind of about it and like. that really messed up my jam. like i know it's not something you're comfortable with but i'm not forcing you to do anything and i'm just saying i'm excited and someone being like _why is that exciting wtf_ and kind of implying that im inhumane and awful and terrible or whatever for being excited is really um. not fun lol. like seriously. they were acting like i was personally threatening them.

anytime you're excited for something and someone shoots you down is really a mood changer lol. like wow thanks i really appreciate it. -_-


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 17, 2018)

i don't want to eat and then you saying i want to be away from you guys is so annoying. sometimes i just need space i don't know, maybe this is why?

~

oh. okay. so i just died a little inside ahaha i knew it'd never work yEet


----------



## primandimproper (May 18, 2018)

It's almost 2am and I am too pissed off to go to sleep. Just really upset at how unfair life is, and I know it is stupid, but I can't help it.


----------



## dedenne (May 18, 2018)

got pe today;-;

also this week has gone so slow gdi


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2018)

^ikr dedenne like uh hurry up next one already hhhh.

also ded but better day today than yesterday


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 18, 2018)

I've been feeling bloaty lately.


----------



## Marte (May 18, 2018)

Why are airplane tickets SO EXPENSIVE?????


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 18, 2018)

I can't believe how fast this year's been going.


----------



## Locket (May 19, 2018)

respond to me i need to TALK


----------



## Flare (May 19, 2018)

My neck has been hurting when I move it bc I slept in a rather crooked manner, thankfully it's starting to fade away.


----------



## Bcat (May 19, 2018)

it's 2:30. 2:30. why am i not asleep. help me


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)

I kinda wanna extend it with one hour but gdi I keep getting hungry af


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Flare (May 19, 2018)

Now my upper left shoulder hurts ugh, at least the pain is lower than yesterday.


----------



## namiieco (May 19, 2018)

next week will be the last week until i get a long break from school
hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im so tired of everything


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)

story of seasons: trio of towns. seriously i wish they'd explain more about town ranks and and some mechanics are just ****ed up


----------



## Soigne (May 19, 2018)

depressed again


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 19, 2018)

Been feeling a little anxious lately.


----------



## Locket (May 19, 2018)

wow i'm stressed

i dont even know how to do this assignment and i feel like i'm being called an idiot from procrastinating too much


----------



## Zane (May 19, 2018)

trying to befriend somebody at work and sucking at it ! someone school me in the ways of talking to people

- - - Post Merge - - -

also my  back hurts but what else is new


----------



## riummi (May 20, 2018)

ugh my mind is probably just making me overthink and I find myself connecting all these dots that could lead to the worst possible scenario ;; I can't stop thinking about it! and it's honestly just me being insecure and jealous...


Spoiler: stupid rant



it just bothers me how you guys text, and play league together sometimes, and you even like almost all the photos she posts when some of them are pretty suggestive imo. I know it could just be mindless scrolling and liking but I dunno...She isnt the type of person to do anything bad and neither is my bf but I just keep feeling to anxious about them talking and such! AND I have no idea how it came to this but you go to her room and watch her play league and when we were texting at the time there would just be periods of not reading my messages and my imagination just went WILD over what the heck could be going on. Like did she invite you to watch? that means you guys were texting too and it's like wow when I'm not there on campus and you can't come to my dorm you go to hers? 

It's pretty hypocritical of me because I've done the same! BUT, my guy friend has his own gf and I haven't texted him in a month. I have no idea what he is up to. And we played league together for a bit but I quit. Will there be anything to appease my mind? I can't just express my stupid worries to my bf because I know he'll try his best to just have as little contact as possible with her but that's just unfair to him


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2018)

how the **** do you actually get a 2* crop like i keep drowning them in fertilizers of all sorts but kjdfhgjdkfgdhfg nope


----------



## Acruoxil (May 20, 2018)

Break ups suck lmao


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2018)

someone sell me a pinwheel collectible please


----------



## Nicole. (May 20, 2018)

Missing a loved one


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2018)

gosh some people are mean and negative. It costs 0 dollars to mind your own dam business.


----------



## CassyCrossing<3 (May 20, 2018)

i'm procrastinating a little too hard rn.  ( true af ^ )


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2018)

You've gotta be kidding me. I had to do another cycle for the towels because my grandpa had gotten Doritos flakes on them. I'm guessing my grandma left the washing machine lid open, and my grandpa peered in to see what was inside, while snacking on Doritos. 

I hate life.


----------



## Zane (May 20, 2018)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bitter about the price of the Poochy amiibo

- - - Post Merge - - -

the one and only amiibo I didn't buy that didn't go down in value or at least stay relatively near retail price


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 21, 2018)

Begone pimples. 

Also, why does my mom feel the need to constantly criticize me? Just moments ago, I heard her complaining about me to my grandma. God, tomorrow is her day off; it's going to be absolutely dreadful, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2018)

begone pimples indeed

also gdi sweet potatoes in SoS: ToT sooo i can't get them til fall in game................ hhhh


----------



## visibleghost (May 21, 2018)

:') mixed up the dates and realized it's not 2morrow but next tuesday and im uhh how do you say....., dying. + w having 2 cancel my doctor's appointment and having it rescheduled to the 13th of june (!!!!!!) it's just not going too great atm Lol. like not that i know what it'd help me but i guess i just want attention from a mental health professional which is hashtag pathetic but?? so am i?? so it's k


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 21, 2018)

My lease ends on July 21 and I'm still getting everything together to find a realtor to help me apartment hunt...and now another snag has popped up where one of the friends who's helping me move needs to speak with me about stuff before I can start hunting anyway.

My biggest fear is when July 1 rolls around I'll still be trying to find a new apartment x.x


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2018)

Two more wasps found their way into my room...may have a nest! Whelp.


----------



## matt (May 21, 2018)

Antonio said I was thot not hot


----------



## namiieco (May 21, 2018)

my friend is being so tied down by her religion she cant even go shopping on her own
cause apparently shes going to get sexually harassed cause shes sooooo powerless as a woman and vulnerable


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 21, 2018)

Perhaps it was an inconvenient time for me to rant about that. 

But, you know, I just wish my dad would pay child support. Change his ways. Get himself back on track. Life for us would be a bit more easier.


----------



## Locket (May 21, 2018)

i wanna go swim but none of the pools are open and we can't afford our own


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 21, 2018)

Fleshyy just left yesterday, I still miss him but I know we'll be back together soon


----------



## geetry (May 21, 2018)

My two best friends both got an internship together this summer and now I'm going to be spending the entire summer alone since they're the only people who make plans with me. 

I also have no clue what I'm doing with my life and I'm going through a period of a lot of mixed emotions and realizing that I literally have zero friends now that high school is over. Cool!


----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2018)

Think I spotted a huge arse wolf spider below my ac...why God, why?!


----------



## dedenne (May 22, 2018)

theres a spider on my ceiling -;;-;-;-;-;-,'


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2018)

Spiders are gross.

D:

Also found this really gross comb at work today, looked like it was one of those you use for lice or slightly larger and there were gross stuff in it ... ewww


----------



## CassyCrossing<3 (May 22, 2018)

i failed one of my exams and i have to retake it, sigh     ^ and ew oh gosh


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2018)

Yeahh it was ew deluxe. Nothing that was for sale but heck don't come in here dropping your lice please...


----------



## Zane (May 22, 2018)

got a crush for the first time in like 6 years and oh my god this is even worse than I remembered


----------



## Bcat (May 22, 2018)

Computer is acting weird and glitchy as crap and I think I need to back it up. I’m worried about losing my files


----------



## Minto (May 22, 2018)

Prom is in less than 2 days and I still need to buy better makeup and stuff like that. I put on my dress again yesterday and I'm starting to feel really ugly in it even though everyone says how great it is. I'm so stressed out, because this is the biggest thing I've ever done in my entire life. This will be my first time actually looking fancy and wearing heels, so I'll probably break my ankles in those. My anxiety is just through the roof right now.


----------



## hamster (May 22, 2018)

weird sensations in my head again and i want to call my bf in bed but my fone is not charging


----------



## Marte (May 23, 2018)

I bought Story of Seasons, and I haven't been this hyped about a game since New Leaf. But GUESS WHAT. I bought it online, and didn't know region lock was a thing :')


----------



## matt (May 23, 2018)

I'm bothered by the fact that Owlboy Limited Edition is said to be limited to 6000 pieces worldwide for Nintendo switch, and it still hasn't sold out in many places. I find it hard to believe it's limited to 6000 and the worldwide stock still hasn't sold it
If you want a link to some UK stock pm me I know  a reliable retailer but not going to advertise it


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2018)

^A lot of LE's never sell if they are lame or people just don't want them so yeah not surprised... 

SoS: ToT is fun but some goals unless you know them beforehand is very tedious. Protip: Save up at least 30 sweet potatoes, you're gonna need it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 23, 2018)

I'm getting angry before even starting my job search after graduating college. Seeing people say it's taken them months or a year of applying before landing a job. Sending out 20-30 applications a week... that doesn't seem feasibly possible in my area. I feel so frustrated because I'm even less of a desirable applicant with my lack of experience and references. All I have are good grades and a couple of awards from my college that mean **** in the workforce. I don't have connections. Thank you social anxiety for that. 5 years for my degree isn't enough? What was I even doing then? I just feel so alone and confused. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 23, 2018)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm getting angry before even starting my job search after graduating college. Seeing people say it's taken them months or a year of applying before landing a job. Sending out 20-30 applications a week... that doesn't seem feasibly possible in my area. I feel so frustrated because I'm even less of a desirable applicant with my lack of experience and references. All I have are good grades and a couple of awards from my college that mean **** in the workforce. I don't have connections. Thank you social anxiety for that. 5 years for my degree isn't enough? What was I even doing then? I just feel so alone and confused. I don't know what to do anymore.



Don't lose hope man. Just put yourself out there, okay? You WILL get something. You worked hard at school, that does count a lot. 

You got this man, trust me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2018)

Outside Reading Project is due tomorrow at midnight. I've got a long way to go before I finish the darn thing.


----------



## Bcat (May 23, 2018)

mother nature has not been merciful to me this week


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 23, 2018)

I'm tired


----------



## Zane (May 23, 2018)

eewww I can't believe it's already mosquito season. :I


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 24, 2018)

i wanna go back to that dream i miss kaneki's sweet ASS


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2018)

my co-worker getting bad ideas even though we told him not to like 10 times like seriously **** off.


----------



## Bcat (May 24, 2018)

I hate 'cringe culture' crap where people just judge others for having the audacity to like and enjoy something they don't. 
Just let people live and get your head out of your butt. you might have fun for once


----------



## Ryumia (May 24, 2018)

Let's see... What is bothering at the moment is... well... that I am hungry, but I am kind of lazy at the moment.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 24, 2018)

i'm emo sorry for bothering u yikes lol but i kinda Wish U Wouldve Stayed .


----------



## ohkat (May 24, 2018)

my back problems are getting worse
my throat feels like someones rubbing sandpaper down it 
i have to prepare myself to be in a minimum debt of 24,000$ for student loans
& i'd still like to know what went horribly wrong with the person i loved so much yet maybe not enough


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2018)

Some people complaining others doesn't love/want them. Allow me to laugh here.. dude your behaviour is disgusting, you are smelly and yeah I don't think many people think you are partner material anyway. And you wonder why you'd get #metoo'd there lol.


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)

We live in a old house that we need to renovate.. I discovered, that the ground under our mattress actually contains water..
so it pretty much lifted up the wood and made the mattress wet U_U


----------



## Locket (May 25, 2018)

i wanna go to this school but in order to do it i'd have to move ughghg


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 26, 2018)

I miss you so goddamn much.  It's why I quit this site, because it reminds me so much of you.  I loved you more than you ever knew, more than anyone knew.  It's too late now though, and I have to live with it.  I don't think I'll ever forgive myself for not being brave enough to tell you how I felt.  You meant the world to me.

I'm only still alive right now because I don't want to make the same ******** mistake you made.  It's hard, but I'm trying.  I wish I could talk to you.  I love you.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 26, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I hate 'cringe culture' crap where people just judge others for having the audacity to like and enjoy something they don't.
> Just let people live and get your head out of your butt. you might have fun for once



this.

people please follow this thanks.

cringe culture is nothing but edgy sad people making fun of others.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2018)

Lol, then make some tasty choices if you don't wanna be cringe 

Anyways, why is "ei" pronounced "ee" in English.. It's like "aj" in German so when people pronounce it "ee" in English I get like wtf u r wrong lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 26, 2018)

I'm running a half marathon tomorrow and i'm kind of nervous about it but I'm also extremely excited because the weathers suppose to be nice and also I've been training for this day for 3 months now


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## primandimproper (May 26, 2018)

....I have a Pikachu tattoo....On my chest, and Pikachu is not even my favorite Pokemon. Eevee is. And I prefer Digimon to Pokemon. And tattoo removal is painful and expensive. Wtf was I even thinking, guys?


----------



## Flare (May 26, 2018)

My 3DS's top right hinge is broken, I can still play it but I can only play a few games since I have to place it on a flat surface with a stand on the upper screen. 

I'm getting a new one at least but still sucks my 3DS broke.


----------



## Bcat (May 26, 2018)

well I just made a complete buffoon of myself and am now seeking the nearest hole to curl up in


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 26, 2018)

Living here has been terrible, and it's impacted me greatly.
I sometimes wish I lived elsewhere, away from this damned place.  

My mom wants me to get a bunch of community service hours done this summer. I guess volunteering would be a good way to escape all of this. I can get away from all the yelling and whatnot for a few hours.


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Mao (May 26, 2018)

It’s almost 1am and I just randomly thought about this site. I have to be up veeery early tomorrow so I don’t really know what I’m thinking


----------



## RascalCrossing (May 26, 2018)

Paula moved right in my path but I have to keep her because she?s a uchi villager and I need her for the pwps.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 26, 2018)

RascalCrossing said:


> Paula moved right in my path but I have to keep her because she’s a uchi villager and I need her for the pwps.



I love Paula.  Please take care of her.


----------



## Aderyn (May 26, 2018)

i am a disappointment


----------



## Zane (May 26, 2018)

my back and feet are DEATH and I was extra stupid around that person today *screaming*


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## riummi (May 27, 2018)

omfg why wont my card number work even though it worked for my own ticket? I just want to sleep


----------



## ohkat (May 27, 2018)

I thought my migraine from yesterday would go away after I slept but it's still here and I'm so so tired of constant headaches aaaa


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2018)

why do my head feel tired i mean i had loads coffee and also i didn't do anything for it... wmh body you're so stupid


----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2018)

The fact that people exist.


----------



## Minto (May 27, 2018)

The past week has been literal crap and I just want it all to get out of my head forever.


----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2018)

Men who think women deserve special treatment.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2018)

Minto said:


> The past week has been literal crap and I just want it all to get out of my head forever.



except saturday and sunday yes please yeah -_-

also why are always flared jeans expensive brands and hard to find second hand??


----------



## Bcat (May 27, 2018)

'you look tired' 
'your foundation is too light'
'what's that spot on your leg?'
'you should self-tan'

Just let me live please


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2018)

people who can't take a "no" and doesn't listen to others.


----------



## Marte (May 27, 2018)

When people use ? for the aesthetics. Y u confuse me!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 27, 2018)

Crud, another mosquito? I just killed one moments ago.


----------



## Bcat (May 27, 2018)

Mourning for celebrities. Trollhunters is back and I miss Anton Yelchin


----------



## Locket (May 27, 2018)

sad girl days


----------



## Kamzitty (May 28, 2018)

bawling my eyes out yet he doesn't care. im so scared.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2018)

Marte said:


> When people use ? for the aesthetics. Y u confuse me!



yeah that is an actual letter in some languages and not a random emoji symbol. same with people using the "tsu"/double consonant kana from Japanese to use like as a happy face smiley or stuff..


----------



## Soigne (May 28, 2018)

I'm behind in my summer class that ends this week, I miss my boyfriend a lot, I'm having constant headaches & I can't find a new doctor.


----------



## Lemonsky (May 28, 2018)

I finished a digital drawing and was feeling pretty content with it - until I flipped the canvas. My "skills" betray me every time.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2018)

i hope i can see you some day this week... i guess i missed your company more than i thought.. although i don't think it'd be working if we got back together as an actual couple. i'm just happy you are my friend because when you are really sweet you are the nicest person around.. then that you do some questionable stuff i guess i can't be on more than telling you i guess..


----------



## Bcat (May 28, 2018)

im sad


----------



## riummi (May 28, 2018)

what's the point of moving all the stuff if I have to just move it back in 2 months when I move back ;-; 
it doesnt even take up that much space...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 28, 2018)

Family.


----------



## Bcat (May 29, 2018)

i hate this season of trollhunters. it's bad. I don't like what they did at all. change my mind.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2018)

arena tier **** in feh.. like excuse stop bumping me down 1 tier each week just because i lose a game wmh


----------



## Lemonsky (May 29, 2018)

Exaggerated and unnecessary jumpscares in horror films are an inconvenience. Films can be spooky without having to rely on jumpscares every ten minutes, people!


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

People in general bother me


----------



## Bcat (May 29, 2018)

hello depression my old friend. please go away i hate your guts


----------



## Locket (May 29, 2018)

no why did i send that


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 29, 2018)

I don't want to live here anymore. These people are so disgusting, and it's driving me insane.


----------



## Saylor (May 30, 2018)

I feel really sick all of a sudden.


----------



## Lemonsky (May 30, 2018)

Oh joy, my Instagram account seems to be hacked as it has posted some kind of an advertisement three times today. If the password reset won't get rid of the hacker, I'll just delete the entire account.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2018)

too much to do at work seriously check you deliveries of stuff twice next time we don't need two large cages of clothes smfh


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 30, 2018)

Saylor said:


> I feel really sick all of a sudden.



I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 30, 2018)

Everywhere in this house smells like cat piss and we dont have any febreze or whatever life is good


----------



## Bcat (May 30, 2018)

IMPOSTOR SYNDROME


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2018)

I feel sick. 

Also, finals are tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## betta (May 30, 2018)

lowkey I despise when there's a voting poll on collectibles, it really shows the other toxic side of this community lmao.
though god bless everyone who is nice on this forum which is like (90%) so I'm happy about that


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2018)

My English final is tomorrow and I'm nervous.  I mean it's multiple choice but still...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2018)

I'm currently eating Doritos right now, and I can't taste anything.


----------



## lunatepic (May 30, 2018)

it's too HOT


----------



## Bcat (May 30, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My English final is tomorrow and I'm nervous.  I mean it's multiple choice but still...


----------



## KatPancake (May 30, 2018)

I think I got a piece of my mushroom burger stuck in my tooth. D:


----------



## Strawberryllama (May 30, 2018)

In Animal Crossing, why do all the other zodiac signs get cool items? Why does my sign get a stupid bathtub?


----------



## Raayzx (May 31, 2018)

My game on xbox one is not starting DX


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2018)

betta said:


> lowkey I despise when there's a voting poll on collectibles, it really shows the other toxic side of this community lmao.
> though god bless everyone who is nice on this forum which is like (90%) so I'm happy about that



yeah honestly i stopped caring about those villagers and flowers polls now because a) yeah toxic people b) my faves never win anyways


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 31, 2018)

i literally just lmao am so tired of people ****ing attacking me over things i'd never do
i'm just tired. of It !


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2018)

random headaches like where do you even come from.. piss off


----------



## hamster (May 31, 2018)

im bored

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is why im on tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

i cant sleep


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2018)

Still need to finish that booklet and study guide for History tomorrow, and I've barely started on them.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2018)

Side of my face hurts and am not sure why!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2018)

need to try go down to the booze store hhh damn their card terminals suck


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2018)

paranoia driving me crazy


----------



## Flare (Jun 1, 2018)

Oh god I feel like crap. Woke up feeling as if I were in another dimension and now I have chills.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2018)

getting vanilla in trio of towns and you can only get em from trees kmskms


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2018)

15 vanilla you ****ing kidding me do you want me to wait like 10 years before i get winery????


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 1, 2018)

i'll be 19 in 4 weeks and i. still haven't ever had a relationship. like ever. i want to die


----------



## Soigne (Jun 1, 2018)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i'll be 19 in 4 weeks and i. still haven't ever had a relationship. like ever. i want to die



i didn't get my first relationship until i was halfway through 19. you're a-okay!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Locket (Jun 1, 2018)

i just had a sudden realization now i'm in anxiety mode


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 1, 2018)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i'll be 19 in 4 weeks and i. still haven't ever had a relationship. like ever. i want to die



Just to reiterate what others said, don’t worry about it! I’m 21 and have still never dated anyone haha. It’s okay.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2018)

Damn, it was just one simple question; I asked if I could go to a best friend's birthday party. My mom and my grandma's response was absolutely insane. They yelled at me, and told me all these gruesome stories about kidnappers and people who were savagely murdered to death. Then, when I told them that the party was going to be held at the movie theater, they dialed down a little. 
My family would be more at ease with me if I was at a public place rather than a more private one. I was then called an idiot, and that I didn't know anything about how to take care of myself.

Oh, the joys of living with an overprotective family.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 1, 2018)

Soigne said:


> i didn't get my first relationship until i was halfway through 19. you're a-okay!





Spike Spiegel said:


> Lol, you’re going to be fine.  I’m 21 now and still never had a relationship, for obvious reasons.  Not that I want to form one anyway with anyone.  I’m fine dying alone.





Lady Timpani said:


> Just to reiterate what others said, don’t worry about it! I’m 21 and have still never dated anyone haha. It’s okay.



thanks y'all you're all very hot and i appreciate the kind words


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 2, 2018)

I have a stomachache. Maybe I shouldn't have had ice cream for breakfast.


----------



## Zane (Jun 2, 2018)

one of my fav jackets got ruined and now nothing feels worthwhile


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## riummi (Jun 3, 2018)

nooo all our our hardwork might had been deleted D: we had so much in the game too and we had such a nice little village and everything


----------



## Flare (Jun 3, 2018)

Ugh I slept all week rather well and early but now I might have a weird sleep schedule again. I hate insomnia.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jun 3, 2018)

the fact that it hasn?t been sunny enough to wear my new shoes outside yet for a walk somewhere ;-;
(i hate the thought of new shoes becoming dirty and unclean, but they do in the end)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2018)

Getting vanilla in SoS: ToT. Come on... >_>


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 3, 2018)

it kind of sucks that i dont have a working therapy situation and that i havent had one for nine months and since it’s summer it will be at least another month or two before i can even get started in any way lol. it sucks even more considering how reliant i used to be on therapy and how i’d use it as a ”yeah well dont die before wednesday you can do that” kind of thing but now i dont have that and it’s really really starting to suck extremely much and idk what to do about anything. like i just wish my therapy situation wasnt yet another problem for me to Suffer through but i guess thats life and i dont like it lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2018)

think i have to throw away those two shirts after all.. sigh.. .D: <


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 3, 2018)

I have a little headache.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2018)

i hate this. let me rest


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 3, 2018)

The battery on my new 3ds (like the one with new in the name not a brand new 3ds) sucks I can?t play it more than 30 minutes (if I?m lucky) without it dying. Full charge to completely drained in 30 minutes. Gotta keep it plugged in all the time now and idk what to do


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2018)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> The battery on my new 3ds (like the one with new in the name not a brand new 3ds) sucks I can’t play it more than 30 minutes (if I’m lucky) without it dying. Full charge to completely drained in 30 minutes. Gotta keep it plugged in all the time now and idk what to do



Get a new one, and contact Nintendo. Depending on how old it is the battery might've been faulty.
--

Also dead due to getting like no proper sleep tonight kms.


----------



## riummi (Jun 4, 2018)

god, I'm scared for when the time comes for me to move out. If I ever do, it would have to be with a roommate instead of with my boyfriend because my mom already called my sister a slut for doing so. ?? just because they aren't married? but my sister is an adult and living together before marriage is honestly more responsible because you can see if you can tolerate living with one another.


----------



## Zane (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm so slow at replying to convos and I feel bad about it :[ but continue to take forever to reply anyway


----------



## riummi (Jun 4, 2018)

honestly, idk what to think of it when I wouldn't mind dying...it would be a shame sure but it would save me from so much stress in life


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Marte (Jun 5, 2018)

My head started to swell out of nowhere last night, and today I look like a bowling ball? Plus it hurts. What on earth


----------



## Bcat (Jun 5, 2018)

*lying on the ground flailing like a toddler* I don't WANNA do homework


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 5, 2018)

Burned myself pretty badly at work


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 5, 2018)

This stuffy nose has got to go.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 5, 2018)

i have been crying straight for 1 week at school and today I just realized I need to be positive...but I just can't.


also I'm nothing but stress and anxiety.


----------



## nanpan (Jun 5, 2018)

Villager moved into my beautiful bush path zzz


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 5, 2018)

all of my friendships are so precious to me but i just feel like i'm secure in only one at this point.
i always wonder when the others will leave me and it makes me want to cry just thinking about it.
i don't want to be abandoned again. i don't want to overthink everything. i don't want to be alone.
but i. really just don't know what to do anymore. i always feel like i'm doing something wrong now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

happiness is temporary, nothing is forever. i hate this feeling i hate getting angry with myself
i hate fearing that the people most precious to me will leave me and it kills me inside and i just. hate myself


----------



## deuces (Jun 5, 2018)

i have no friends. i lost my last one bc they were ignoring me and thats my biggest trigger
im homeschooled and thats done with so its just me and mom everyday. i don't want,. i just want a friend and to not wanna commit


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 5, 2018)

Spoiler



lmao what a friend you are, I've had a quite toxic past with your boyfriend before and I know very well how much some of things he did hurt me, and now when you're told he was being insensitive to me all these years, you retaliate and tell other people I'm also like that? you've never once heard my side, never once asked what he's done to me, and you've never interacted with me that much for years so? not sure where you're getting that assumption?? I've talked to your boyfriend and we've had closure just yesterday, we're both mature enough to owe up to our mistakes and we're alright now. But I assume you wouldn't know, and you'd only like to make me look bad bc I made your boyfriend look bad in the past by telling people what he's done, you're that kind of immature and selfish person. I thought you were my friend. **** off.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 5, 2018)

i'm tired of you treating me this way. i had one major screw up with you, i apologized countless times, and now i ..
i just don't know if we're ever going to be like we were before that.

~~~

how could you even threaten that when it destroyed me the first time.. and not care?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2018)

I've been gone for a month and it's like no one here even noticed lol

Maybe I really don't mean anything to this community. Oh well.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 5, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> Burned myself pretty badly at work


 Are you okay? I hope it'll heal quickly.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## riummi (Jun 6, 2018)

omg this girl
can you hold off on mentioning my bf in every ig story of yours? hahaha.... seriously it's been like a week and you mention him in every other pic on your story when it's slightly related.

even my other friend found it weird so imagine what other people are going to think!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 6, 2018)

Work. I want to laugh at my younger self in highschool for wanting to become older so bad so fast. There's so much responsibilities now with actual life-changing repercussions and the blame all goes to me.


----------



## Zireael (Jun 6, 2018)

Ah man, I am so bad at small talk. I really hate it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2018)

My head stop hurting and get some sleep.

Also I miss my fren already :c


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2018)

cramps


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2018)

^^Same tbh

Also tfw you really want to go outside but it's really hot and sticky so you want to stay inside but the indoors suck and you want to embrace the nice weather. This is when it would pay to have a pool.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spike Spiegel said:


> I saw your posts before you left.  Where were you?  Lol



Tbh I just never got on. I last got on May 8th because that was the day before I moved out of my dorm room. I've been busy trying to clean my rooms at home and get everything situated and organized.

I came back cause I really wanted blue rose collectibles and I missed my friends on here....


----------



## Bcat (Jun 6, 2018)

I want to lose weight and yet... food


----------



## matt (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm not convinced I'm going to get my 50 lucky clovers tonight I think Janice might be busy


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

There’s a kid being bullied at my school.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2018)

my brain being an ass please die.

also story of seasons trio of towns hhHHhhhhh


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2018)

Washing hands wearing long sleeves lmao


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jun 7, 2018)

This past week has been lonely and boring. I've been stuck in the house while my parents work for most of the day. My friends are busy/ignoring me and one of them has gone to Florida for a month. I usually wouldn't care, but I have to admit that things are too quiet without her around. And she's moving 5 hours away before school starts, so I don't really have much time to spend with her. ;-;


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

I hate liking the cold.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

Someone pls send food ty


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 8, 2018)

Dog bark at nothing. Why dog why?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Saylor (Jun 8, 2018)

I've been having trouble breathing for a week now and nothing's helping and I just wanna feel better again


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

I hate that feeling where I really want to go to bed but it's nowhere near nighttime yet


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 8, 2018)

Everything xp


----------



## Saylor (Jun 8, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Have you tried going to the doctor’s office?
> 
> 
> Also, right now in the summer, in the US, the air quality is really bad everywhere for various reasons.


I've been to a couple of doctors already but unfortunately nothing they've given me has helped so far. I figured it was just anxiety since that has happened to me before, but I've always felt better within a day so I was getting kinda worried.

But yeah, it looks like there's been lots of pollen and dust around here lately and that probably isn't helping much.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 8, 2018)

Saylor said:


> I've been having trouble breathing for a week now and nothing's helping and I just wanna feel better again



 oh no, I hope you feel better soon. Do you have allergies?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Saylor (Jun 8, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> oh no, I hope you feel better soon. Do you have allergies?


Thank you  I didn't think I did but one of the doctors I went to said he thinks it's allergies, so I guess I do! I still feel the same after taking all the medicine he prescribed me, though, so maybe I need to give it more time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

Tfw you're basically forced to wear a dress to a bi-weekly function and you feel ugly asf cause dresses are 100% trash but have no choice but to suffer in it for three hours :,)


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm always tired no matter how much sleep I get


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 8, 2018)

cis nonsense  -_-  -_-  -_-

ive been outed twice by mental health professionals in the last 6 months w/o me even being told about it by the person who outed me?? like??? whats wrong with you ...... the one that outed me this week was the one i was outed to by the first person and i even complained to her about the incompetence of the first person and how this was another sign of her sucking big time??? but then she went and outed me to someone else who i really dislike and am annoyed by and never intended to come out to... lile Thanks but please dont. 
i think both of them used my real name and pronouns to be good allies or whatever and it?s a nice thought but in reality it results in me being put in uncomfortable, annoying and awkward situations where i have to deal with That kind of cis people and it just really sucks. why does anyone think outing someone else is a good idea please stop

anyway sign my petition to end cis * ignorance thx *people


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 8, 2018)

You people are preposterous. Who the hell washes their hair in the sink without sterilizing the damn sink beforehand? I mean, think about it. You wash your hands in the sink after taking a crap, after touching the toilet handle, etc. Wouldn't it make sense to clean the sink first, instead of letting your hair bathe in utter grossness? Please, someone slap some sense into my family.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

My mom wants to get another cat and I'm really stressing out cause yeah, I love animals and all, but I can only handle so much before I start to get overwhelmed and stress.

We already have 3 cats and my mom's highly allergic, heaven forbid we let someone else take this cat tho smfh


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

_when people seem to think that if a girl wants short hair they *must* want to be a boy or when boys want long hair they *must* want to be a girl. Even if that were the case why must you say something? Just accept it and move on??

Also *respect a person's preferred pronouns, pleaaaaase*!!!! ;~; It's so sad when you see someone who's androgynous or trans and you call them 'he or she' instead of them or 'he' instead of 'she' and vice versa.

Anyway it's Pride month and I'm just so happy for everybody that's celebrating, those who've come out, and those who have come to accept who they are and all that,out or not. It's such a huge deal to me, and something I always love hearing about (I just love being able to support those in the LGBTQ+ community okayyyy)

I'm not here to hate on anyone I'm just here to say please try to accept those around you, and support them if you can (by support I don't mean give them money, I Just mean with things like showing you're proud of them and that you respect them – ex. asking their preferred pronouns, etc.)

I could go on for a while... 
(if anyone wants to talk//ramble on about this stuff feel free to PM me~)
_


----------



## riummi (Jun 9, 2018)

Learning that anthony bourdain committed suicide. I'm going to miss him and the show he and his crew put together.


----------



## Zireael (Jun 9, 2018)

I really need to try to get more sleep at night. Being tired in the morning sucks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tfw you're basically forced to wear a dress to a bi-weekly function and you feel ugly asf cause dresses are 100% trash but have no choice but to suffer in it for three hours :,)



you've found the wrong stuff man. get some hippie dresses and be dank

- - - Post Merge - - -

@tinycomet yeah i agree but then you have those high horses people who thinks they deserve royal treatment and actually gets miffed when you ask about the pronouns :|


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

When did I start going to sleep st 12am and waking up at 12pm lol rip


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ? ? ?
> @tinycomet yeah i agree but then you have those high horses people who thinks they deserve royal treatment and actually gets miffed when you ask about the pronouns :|



Yea, true. Someone got mad because I asked them, and it's like "well as least I'm not assuming? ;~; 

I don't know


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheila said:


> you've found the wrong stuff man. get some hippie dresses and be dank
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @tinycomet yeah i agree but then you have those high horses people who thinks they deserve royal treatment and actually gets miffed when you ask about the pronouns :|



Ik I need more dank dresses rip

And ik I'm not in on this convo but stuff like that is why I'm afraid to ask people about preferred pronouns, or im afraid to even talj to them at all .-.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ik I need more dank dresses rip
> 
> And ik I'm not in on this convo but stuff like that is why I'm afraid to ask people about preferred pronouns, or im afraid to even talj to them at all .-.



And then if you don't ask, and just assume, they get super mad anyway.

For the most part, though,  think they're happy to tell you their pronoun as you're curious and you want to address them properly ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2018)

tinycomet said:


> And then if you don't ask, and just assume, they get super mad anyway.
> 
> For the most part, though,  think they're happy to tell you their pronoun as you're curious and you want to address them properly ;w;



Yeah sorry for asking but I can assume if you want.. I mean it's not really obvious what they prefer anyway.. especially not nowadays when people get offended when people ask indeed so yeah...


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Yeah sorry for asking but I can assume if you want.. I mean it's not really obvious what they prefer anyway.. especially not nowadays when people get offended when people ask indeed so yeah...



Yeah I don't know~


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2018)

Me neither, I just tend to stay away from them though because there is obviously some more issue to it than just people trying to ask and be nice but yeahhh.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 9, 2018)

i hate !! these anxiety attacks i get, i don't want you and i can't think straight and it's deadass killing me inside


----------



## namiieco (Jun 9, 2018)

damn you exams


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

Why am I shaking so badly lol pls stahppp


----------



## Locket (Jun 10, 2018)

i can't find my tablet pen and i really wanna draw


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

Not finding batman


----------



## riummi (Jun 10, 2018)

tired of this


Spoiler



i don't know why I feel like it's always just my fault for everything, maybe it is idk, how can you not be sick of me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

Wondering if I should stay up all night or if I should go to sleep and take the risk on not waking up til like 12pm again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2018)

Wow your priorities... Okay yeah I get you need a job and socialize but honestly you are doing this the wrong way, don't go back there again I swear to god...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

I need to get up but I don't want to rip

Also my bday is tomorrow and I'm gonna feel v old T__T


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2018)

happy early birthday feel old 

also gdi the pearl rng in trio of towns go die


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Zireael (Jun 10, 2018)

I've been so reflective lately about all the things you never did with us. Sometimes it makes me unreasonably angry, just thinking about it ruins my day even though nothing has happened recently for me to justify being that way. I can't help but think about it, and it's just... sad now. I don't think you regret anything though. How unfortunate.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

My dad is such a joke smdh


----------



## Zane (Jun 10, 2018)

Three more days til I get to see you


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 10, 2018)

I don?t know if it was aimed at me but I?m sorry I?ll sit in a corner and think about what I did


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 10, 2018)

i swear to god it seems i forgot how to draw , everything i have tried to draw in 2 hours it just doesnt look right ugh


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 11, 2018)

I try very hard to understand, I work really, really hard to. Just because I don't react like everyone else doesn't mean I don't.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2018)

...I am still awake


----------



## Laureline (Jun 11, 2018)

It's almost three am and despite my eyes feeling tired. I am still awake.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 11, 2018)

I wish my family would just understand. They just don't understand at all. 

I know I can be a bit of a burden to them. But, I wish they were more sympathetic.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2018)

Seems like no matter what I get, I'm not happy.

Maybe material things aren't what I need? Maybe I need to feel some sort of appreciation and respect? Nah, that's completely unheard of...


----------



## Snafu (Jun 11, 2018)

I want to get up and eat food, but its 4:09 am, but i have to go to school tomorrow
also exams are soon ; - ;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2018)

I need a new pillow... grah


----------



## Soigne (Jun 11, 2018)

I can't help you if you don't let me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jun 11, 2018)

When your best friend heavily hints about abandoning you after removing you from their friends list after you speak out about them hurting you. : ok_hand :


----------



## Zane (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm just glad it's my friday. it's been a long time since I've been so pissed off I wanted to cry, but I was seriously holding it back alllll daaaaaayyy and now my head hurts.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 11, 2018)

This pesky little fly.


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 11, 2018)

i just found out i have aspergers at the tender age of 21. i have trouble making friends just because i’m so shy and embarrassed about it. i had quite a few good friends in high school, but then i moved to a new city and stay in my house all day basically and don’t socialize except for my husband. i just kinda wish i had people to text and send memes to. i’m kinda sad about it.


----------



## nanpan (Jun 12, 2018)

Keepitcosmic said:


> i just found out i have aspergers at the tender age of 21. i have trouble making friends just because i’m so shy and embarrassed about it. i had quite a few good friends in high school, but then i moved to a new city and stay in my house all day basically and don’t socialize except for my husband. i just kinda wish i had people to text and send memes to. i’m kinda sad about it.



Pls send me memes !! I'm crazy outdated with the memes zzz​


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2018)

No one ever wants to play w/ me on anything on Steam!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2018)

Keepitcosmic said:


> i just found out i have aspergers at the tender age of 21. i have trouble making friends just because i’m so shy and embarrassed about it. i had quite a few good friends in high school, but then i moved to a new city and stay in my house all day basically and don’t socialize except for my husband. i just kinda wish i had people to text and send memes to. i’m kinda sad about it.



i got mine a bit more than a year ago so you're not alone at getting it at an old age c: (i'm 26 now)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 12, 2018)

Holy hell, I just saw this big black spider crawling about in our garage.


----------



## Zane (Jun 12, 2018)

i feel like i wanna try to buy a disco egg again but at the same time no


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 13, 2018)

I have OCD. I understand I use way too much soap. I understand that some of the things I do may not be the best for you, but hiding soap? Telling me to get over it? Do you know what OCD stands for? I try and I know it's not the best, what I'm doing but it doesn't matter. It's called obsessive compulsion disorder. All you've done since I came to visit was belittle the way my brain works. I try my best to understand, I just can't understand emotionally at first sight. I have to work really hard just so I can. It takes me a bit to sympathize and I know that makes me seem too cold and logical. I guess now that I let it out I can see why their thought process is the way it is. I can see why people call me a robot. Letting it out was very helpful though!


----------



## Ilafae (Jun 13, 2018)

Well my anxiety and depression are creeping over me again and thats mostly due to stress over stuff going on in my family in which I can do nothing about since I moved a province away. Secondly because I've got a 18mm kidney stone lodged and stuck. About two years ago I had this happen as well. I had to get it blasted in surgery. Anyways so yeah im waiting to get surgery again and go through that bs all over again but this time, in a new province (quebec) so the fact I have to count on my partner for translation unless I get some nurses and surgeon who speaks English at all. Well.. yea.


----------



## Zane (Jun 13, 2018)

day 3 of being a rigid knot of stress. i'm literally still angry, this is definitely a personal record. nothing i do is helping me to work it out


----------



## Bcat (Jun 13, 2018)

Laptop is dying. Might have to buy a new one and new laptops are expensive as crap


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2018)

i think my new 2ds xl is starting to be slow o_o


----------



## Bcat (Jun 13, 2018)

Computer is now freaking unusable because it’s glitching out so much. It’s not made any better by the fact that my mom is the most paranoid person on earth and keeps insisting that it’s ‘been hijacked’ and that my iCloud and tablet software are viruses.
Even though I’ve proved her wrong multiple times and she won’t budge. The whole situation is infuriating and i just want to cry


----------



## Flare (Jun 13, 2018)

My 3ds is still broken and I haven't bought a new 3ds/2ds rip


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2018)

my teeth hurt o_o i hope it's not my wisdom teeth busting out now i can't really afford dentist rn


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 13, 2018)

We had to get our house foundation fixed (thankfully it is now) and we had to move the furniture of our front 3 rooms (master bed, formal dining, and my mom's office) out of there and all the furniture isn now in our living room and our dinging area (right next to the kitchen) and although the foundation is fixed, we have to get new carpet, which will be a good week or 2 and the cluttered mess will have to just sit there for that long and I don't like it being cluttered ;-;


----------



## BobA (Jun 13, 2018)

I sold ALL my old 3DS/2DS systems and I got a switch out of all of it, plus the games too.

Little did I know, the switch's  game library was trash.

INSTANT REGRET !

Edit : I mean, it's not trash, but it's not just for my liking.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2018)

^just remember like 3 months til they force you to pay to play online -_-


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 13, 2018)

Making phone calls gives me so much anxiety D:
Especially when I'm the barer of bad news....


----------



## riummi (Jun 14, 2018)

ugh I hate that I feel jealous and it makes me easily annoyed ;; how can I just not care D:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2018)

okay wisdom tooth can you please grow the **** out and stop hurting all the time


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 14, 2018)

_"I wish she wasn't even born."

"Get out of the house!"

"She wears tennis shoes all the time. I think she might be lesbian." _

Damn it, give me a break.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 15, 2018)

I stubbed my toe and now I have subungual hematoma (bleeding from under the nail). I don't think that's ever fatal, just potentially painful, so I'm just gonna leave it for now, really hoping I won't need medical attention.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 15, 2018)

bad coughs for weeks, i hate this


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 15, 2018)

It's been so warm recently, almost the perfect beach weather, but I can't swim for a few days now. I don't think I even have to mention why (spoiler: monthly suffering). It feels like it'll get all chilly again once I'd be able to swim again.




skarmoury said:


> bad coughs for weeks, i hate this


Having to cough for weeks is awful.  I hope you'll feel better soon!


----------



## namiieco (Jun 15, 2018)

the wire of my headphones broke and now my ears feel so unbalanced because music is only playing out my right ear


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 15, 2018)

@ my brain ***** can you die Who told you it’s fine to make me dream these things that #trigger xD me into feeling and being like i was the first six months since it happened ??? like w full on intrusive thoughts and unhealthy coping and Whatemstever  just Dieeee


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2018)

my wisdom tooth, pgl website..

also someone might just have bought that jacket thing uhhhh


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2018)

My parents bother me so much ^^"


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2018)

^same

also yeah someone bought that jacket, probably because you never got it out in the store and never let me bought it full price even though y'all knew how much I wanted it -_-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2018)

Do you ever just start crying for absolutely no reason at all lmao


----------



## riummi (Jun 16, 2018)

not looking forward to the dentist


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2018)

riummi said:


> not looking forward to the dentist



*prays i dont have to book an appointment there* a a good luck man.

and yeah @sm64 :|


----------



## mogyay (Jun 16, 2018)

i need to send a small tiny email and i have been putting it off for months, idk why i do this!


----------



## Zireael (Jun 16, 2018)

Summer lasted like two weeks lmao. Back to 13C and raining for the foreseeable future I guess.


----------



## Sylvia (Jun 16, 2018)

I've been feeling really tired lately and IDK why.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 16, 2018)

i feel bad for cancelling plans but im way too tired to go okayyyy


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 16, 2018)

I wish I had more money rn, but with not working this week means I'm going to have to wait over two weeks for my next pay rip.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2018)

I haven't been to bed yet...insomnia's kicking my arse!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 17, 2018)

Man, I wish my family was more hygienic. I'm getting a little frustrated with them thinking that this is normal. I'm tired of hearing that I'm mental; it's just making me uncomfortable to try and clean things because it makes me feel all odd.  

And, I'm just sick of all the senseless bickering. A few days ago, my mom wasn't able to start up her car. We were stuck in the parking lot of a Braum's for a little while. We both had left our phones at home, so we had to borrow a stranger's phone to call for help. We tried calling home, but my grandma didn't answer. We later got people to jump start the car, and when we came back home, my mom began to berade my grandma for not picking up the phone. She was insane; she was screaming like a madwoman at her. I tried to calm her down, but she was still screeching about what happened. I took some deep breaths to keep myself composed, and my mom began to yell at me for doing so. It was quite chaotic. 

I just don't understand my mother. I'm just so tired of her making a big fuss over nothing. I'm sick of her degrading comments. I'm fed up with her clingliness towards me. I just want to get away from it all. I sometimes think I'd be better off living alone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2018)

I finally get to catch my bebe Giratina on Omega Ruby but I gotta wait til tomorrow when my bro can let me borrow Dialga :sob:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also why do I keep staying up til 2am lol ripppp


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Flare (Jun 17, 2018)

I should be sleeping but I'm too nervous to do so.  rip my sleep schedule again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I hate when you dream and then you feel like you can't move like ughh it feels like crap.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2018)

my wisdom tooth i swear i write this everyday but honestly just grow out and stop hurting??

also rip wallet but yeah i needed a new 3ds console gdi


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2018)

I just had to give my poor kitten to a cat sanctuary. I just got him on my birthday (June 11) and he was doing really well for about 3 days, but the last few days he had been acting really lethargic and wasn't eating/drinking.

It makes me really, really upset because I enjoyed having a pet with me all the time (I really could benefit from having a service/therapy dog since it would help me cope with my depression) and I never felt lonely. But that kitten was in really bad condition, and the worst part is it just suddenly happened. I gave him plenty of food and water, and raised him just like I raised my cat Daisy. But he actually got to the point where I became afraid that I would wake up one morning and he would be dead. I was in hysterics for about two hours, and I finally decided that it would be best if we gave him to someone who will take good care of him.

Idk man, tonight's gonna be a really sad, lonely night for me...


----------



## riummi (Jun 17, 2018)

even though it's about another month away, I'm so scared to get my wisdom teeth out! I'm just worried about the blood and aftermath. 

Also the effect of getting those stupid xrays have made the roof of my mouth sore with scrapes. I almost threw up and bc it was so uncomfortable to have the piece lodged close to the back of my throat. I actually cried bc it hurt so much and it took them 5 tries to get me to stay still. WHY cant they just make a piece a bit smaller or make the plastic that goes around it, not as sharp and hard?????


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 17, 2018)

I bought like 600k bells worth of turnips and then, stupidly, tt'd so I could catch a tarantula a bit earlier T^T -sigh- they all spoiled :'/


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Zane (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm sooo tired. :[ For some reason the past couple of days I haven't been able to fall asleep until around 11 pm even though I get up at 6-7 every day, ugh


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 18, 2018)

The long weekend is ending


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2018)

The place where I work has these yearly raises but they only review people twice a year so i'm missing out on like ~5 months of getting a raise :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2018)

riummi said:


> even though it's about another month away, I'm so scared to get my wisdom teeth out! I'm just worried about the blood and aftermath.
> 
> Also the effect of getting those stupid xrays have made the roof of my mouth sore with scrapes. I almost threw up and bc it was so uncomfortable to have the piece lodged close to the back of my throat. I actually cried bc it hurt so much and it took them 5 tries to get me to stay still. WHY cant they just make a piece a bit smaller or make the plastic that goes around it, not as sharp and hard?????



aaa good luck man i hope i don't have to pull mine out but considering my tiny mouth hHHHH 

Yeah, I can't have those chewing things in my mouth at all unless it's like the one for small kids and they claim lol no gotta have the adult ones  well, they do have a special camera for those who can't but then you have to pay even more ugh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 18, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just had to give my poor kitten to a cat sanctuary. I just got him on my birthday (June 11) and he was doing really well for about 3 days, but the last few days he had been acting really lethargic and wasn't eating/drinking.
> 
> It makes me really, really upset because I enjoyed having a pet with me all the time (I really could benefit from having a service/therapy dog since it would help me cope with my depression) and I never felt lonely. But that kitten was in really bad condition, and the worst part is it just suddenly happened. I gave him plenty of food and water, and raised him just like I raised my cat Daisy. But he actually got to the point where I became afraid that I would wake up one morning and he would be dead. I was in hysterics for about two hours, and I finally decided that it would be best if we gave him to someone who will take good care of him.
> 
> Idk man, tonight's gonna be a really sad, lonely night for me...



I'm sorry about your cat. The worst can come quite suddenly sometimes. I hope you've been coping alright with it all.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 18, 2018)

I've been so teary both yesterday and today that it's ridiculous, yet I still can't stop feeling sad.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm feeling anxious. I usually feel this way when I'm at home. It's just, I can't stand living here much longer. My mental health has been getting worse. The rest of my family have absolutely no idea what kind of hell goes on in the house. You people all see my mother as a sweet and caring person, but I don't think you realize what she's like when you all have left. You people do not realize what she's actually like on a daily basis. I just want to get my ass out of this place.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2018)

So tired... I slept for 12 hours last night and I only woke up because my mom got me up (I never sleep in until 1pm so it was kinda strange). I'm feeling really lonely again, because my kitten is gone. And I'm stressing out because i have a trip to go to in like 2 days and I'm absolutely dreading it, like just thinking about it stresses me out really bad.



I need a serious change in my life.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2018)

It’s so _hot_...


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 18, 2018)

I absolutely never appreciate

set ups with someone without one’s consent or the knowledge that they’re so not their type + are not interested in romantic relationships
Stop prying 
Stop meddling
You are not doing me a favor, you are ANNOYING.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2018)

I was on a 150 chain streak trying to hunt for a shiny Absol....

Then for some reason I talked to a trainer and he wanted to battle me.

So my chain is broken.



I'll never get a shiny Absol...

EDIT: K apparently shiny chances don't depend on chains so maybe my life isn't over just yet


----------



## Zireael (Jun 19, 2018)

After an 8 month long waitlist, I still have a few weeks to wait... I really hope this will have been worth it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2018)

...That didn't exactly make me feel more at ease but I wonder why you are even trying then...


----------



## namiieco (Jun 19, 2018)

****ing german exam 
i cant memorise 31 pages of vocab in a week are you crazy

on top of that i have to study for all the other subjects


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2018)

I feel really hungry (I've barely eaten today and I've been up for about 7 hours) but a lot of times I find that I'm really angry at myself after I eat so I keep avoiding it as much as possible.

I think I need to see a specialist before I develop a disorder...


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 19, 2018)

I couldn't sleep last night and ended up falling asleep at 6:30 am or so. I woke up around 3 pm and I'm hungry, but I'm just waiting for dinner :/


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 19, 2018)

yea uhhh im not sure how i feel about this dude im kinda friends w being Like This bc that’s just rly weird, he’s like 35 and he knows about my issues so im like..... dude..... just bc it’s not illegal doesnt mean it’s all good


----------



## apharel (Jun 19, 2018)

Every time I see someone walking their dog. 
Every time my friends post pictures of their pets on instagram or facebook.

I think about my sick dog who sleeps in my bedroom at home while I'm off at grad school. And how he isn't getting better.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 19, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> yea uhhh im not sure how i feel about this dude im kinda friends w being Like This bc that’s just rly weird, he’s like 35 and he knows about my issues so im like..... dude..... just bc it’s not illegal doesnt mean it’s all good



Eh, age is just a number. If he's a good friend and supportive, why not?

Also, I legit just spilt half of my coffee all over my white shirt at uni ):< I spent like 10 mins in the bathroom trying to get it off while also dodging other people who are coming in.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2018)

I thought politics was supposed to be good lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 19, 2018)

my head is killing me a a a a.


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm probably gonna have to sleep until like 3 - 4 AM rip


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2018)

Man this site is so dead, it's really upsetting. I mean it's way better than it was when I became active again, but there's  barely anyone here now.


----------



## Zane (Jun 20, 2018)

i have a cold. :[ it seems like a pretty mild one so far at least.. but my head, ugh.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 20, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Eh, age is just a number. If he's a good friend and supportive, why not?



thx but it's not about friendship       im just not sure how Explicit i can be on here like is it fine 2 mention it if u say frickle frackle instead of sexual intercourse Orrr.......


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Soigne (Jun 20, 2018)

Have to manage to come up with like two grand to pay for school & I'm taking the max amount of credits next semester and I kind of am feeling like death.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2018)

Dude why does everyone's music taste suck so bad lmao

Also no one ever asks me what kinda music I like. I guess not like it really matters anyways.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spike Spiegel said:


> x


Omega Ruby is great boi do that


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Zireael (Jun 21, 2018)

Don't think I can take much more of this.


----------



## hestu (Jun 21, 2018)

trying to find a copy of my dad's obituary in a physical newspaper rather than online at my local libraries but it seems they don't keep papers that long :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 21, 2018)

No negative commentary about me today. Please.


----------



## matt (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm not convinced my bowel is completely evacuated in preparation for tomorrow's endoscopy, and I've run out of laxatives...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2018)

Life is an emotional trainwreck rn


----------



## riummi (Jun 22, 2018)

ugh sometimes he doesnt make any sense and it pisses me off


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2018)

riummi said:


> ugh sometimes he doesnt make any sense and it pisses me off



me too rn.
--

also midsummer weekend please let me survive i really wanna work.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2018)

I didn't get my meds yet.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm actually so furious that I want to cry rn. I can't really say anything to anyone else so imma post it here. Buckle in boi's.

One of my good friends from work got unfairly dismissed (fired). I truly miss working with her, she was one of the only people I felt comfortable with, especially asking questions. But then to stop any rumours going around, she told me a bit of how she got fired. That was all good, but then she told me that they wanted to fire me too. To be exact, they said that they wanted to fire me within the 90-day trial period and wishing that they had. I am so so pissed off. I know that I've done things wrong, I've made mistakes there's no doubting that. But why did no one tell me what I had done so I can fix my mistakes?? If this has been going on for a long time (my 90-day trial is well-in truly up) then why is it only coming up now? How can I fix something when I don't know what I've done. 

Then I go to work today and it's all fun and laughs. Meanwhile I know that people have blatantly stabbed me in the back and it ****ing hurts. This job has effectively cost me to fail one of courses at university. It's just not worth it. I'm so done.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2018)

I do hope that I can go to the grocery store today with my grandpa. We need new and better cleaning supplies. I wouldn't dare ask my mother to buy them, because she'll probably refuse to do so; she thinks that you can clean the house with merely soap and water. I absolutely despise this.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 22, 2018)

the blatant hypocrisy spewing out of your mouths would be funny if it wasn't so sad


----------



## hestu (Jun 22, 2018)

getting a nasty cold and i was going to go to this fireworks event tomorrow but idk if i'll be up for it ;(


----------



## Locket (Jun 23, 2018)

i really just wanna take a break from the internet and,, talking to people in general suddenly 
i'm too afraid to get hurt


----------



## riummi (Jun 23, 2018)

ugh this korean romance series on youtube is sooo cute ;; I shouldn't have watched it though because I see all these really cute couple things and I start wishing my boyfriend did some of them because it's just so sweet and romantic. I know it's just a drama so of course it's scripted but still!! i'll just dream and imagine that my bf could do sweet things LOL

ALSO some of their episodes are exactly how I feel towards some things that happened during our relationship and god it felt nice to see that I wasn't crazy for feeling a bit jealous and insecure (seeing how the comments said they felt the same too)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 23, 2018)

I nearly did myself in while trying to clean the bathroom with bleach. Oops.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 23, 2018)

Ugh I've got work tomorrow and I just can't get out of my head what my ex coworker has said to me. All I can do is try my best but my best isn't good enough at that place. I'm still really annoyed.

On a less serious note I'm pretty sure my splatfest team is going to lose because we suck lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2018)

ugh midsummer's DAY here and everything is closed except like, grocery stores and hospitals lolol............


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 23, 2018)

‪omg will my mom stop shoving me this guy’s material possessions into my throat iM NOT THAT SHALLOW 
I feel like i’m in a kdrama rn because i’m forced into a blind date with some rich guy and im planning my escape

- - - Post Merge - - -

she started talking abt marriage
it’s 2k18
there are no such things like marriage interviews IM FUMING 
if anyone’s interested in a rich heir who owns several houses hmu lolo i’ll be ur matchmaker


----------



## riummi (Jun 23, 2018)

bruh don't say you dont play league with her often when I see that she is ALWAYS first or second in your list of 'last 20 games played with' ofc I dont want to sound like a stalker but it's so easy to find stats online man 

I don't even get good night texts anymore bc I fall asleep before you answer back, and it's like wow okay I see you were busy playing league games with her. I know when you're playing league bc it always follows the same waiting pattern > >


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2018)

^me with a dude but he's prioritizing his dumb dad and his wacko friends so yeaaaah sure be on that #busy mode and ignore me always and text me when you feel like it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2018)

Strange, I've been an introvert my whole life but if I'm not surrounded by people I know care about me and my peers then I feel really lonely and depressed.


But hah like that ever happens, people are too stupid and rude


----------



## riummi (Jun 24, 2018)

rip I feel so bad because I asked you to order for me but like if you're still hungry you can just go buy another thing to eat? Like I don't even want to go out anymore because I know you'll probably just go with whatever I say EVEN THOUGH it's so clear you don't really like it and then you make passive aggressive statements about it and it makes me feel bad.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 25, 2018)

bored. tired. 

nothing i want to happen ever will.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 25, 2018)

Holy hell, how did I not notice all the gunk that has accumulated there? Only last night did I notice the gunk trapped around the rim of our top loader. I just finished cleaning the darn thing.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 25, 2018)

Mother nature cometh. I feel it in my bones


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 25, 2018)

dont assume people sexual orientation just because of how they act/dress.

you dont have a right to do that.

questioning your sexuality is a really hard moment of life. dont make this harder.

specially if you are part of the lgbt+ community , you dont have a right to assume other people sexuality.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

My internet is out for some reason, now I can't watch tv or wonder trade


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm honestly in a really big rut right now. I graduated college a little over a month ago and have just started looking for a job. I'm feeling a serious lack of motivation for applying because the job system is a damn joke. I have the degree, but no previous relevant experience to what I'm applying for. And who the the hell cares if I do? The company is going to train me anyways. Why does it matter? At the same time I can't just not grow up and live with my parents the rest of my life. I really don't know what to do. This could take me a really long time before I land something. I wish I could just start up my own business instead.


----------



## apharel (Jun 26, 2018)

Took my dog to the vet and xrays showed he had tumors all over his lungs.

He always sat outside of the bathroom when I’m in there. He always slept next to my bed even when I was away at uni. He sat by my mom everyday when she was doing chemo. He always let me hug him when I was sad. Now he struggles to breathe, struggles to walk, struggles to eat, and can’t even wag his tail.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 26, 2018)

it’s funny how That part of mental illness tumblr is like ” uwu you have to self diagnose bpd because literally no one knows about it so it’s impossible to be diagnosed by a psychologist” meanwhile ive been specifically screened for it 5+ times in the last three years without any real suspicion that i actually have it.
like i get it people have different experiences and blah blah blah but Sometimes the reason someones mot diagnosed w something isnt becaue no one knows about it... it’s because they dont have it.....


----------



## Hectical (Jun 26, 2018)

I know she just wants the best for me but its so tiring when she keeps treating me like a child. 
I can handle myself. I don't need her to tell me what to do. Now I'm too afraid to even care about people because of her. 
I just wish she would just treat me as an equal and talk to me the same way she would talk to anyone else.


----------



## riummi (Jun 26, 2018)

i need more eps of steins gate 0!!! It's so freaking good ;; I'm just going to rewatch the first onw for now while I wait


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 26, 2018)

Tired


----------



## Bosmer (Jun 26, 2018)

feeling anxious about my job interview earlier even though it went well, but not getting my hopes up if I get the job or not and I won't hear anything until the end of the week at least.

the site I watch anime on usually doesn't want to let me watch anything so that kinda sucks, can't keep up to date with Franxx or anything else.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 26, 2018)

why are people just...the worst


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

Who tf honestly cares if I'm wearing pants. I realize it was a rule years and years ago that all women had to wear dresses, but this is 2018. Times are different. The stereotype of women not being allowed to wear pants needs to be thrown out like yesterdays garbage.

And if they have a problem with me wearing pants then they can just suck it up. But honestly none of the men here have a problem at all with it so why should the women care if I wear pants?? Makes no sense.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 26, 2018)

My parents are so oblivious as to how the world works and stuck in 1985 it would be funny if it wasn't sad


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bcat (Jun 27, 2018)

I literally just deleted 800 pictures off my phone and I’m still getting ‘storage full’ messages


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 27, 2018)

WISDOM TOOTH. SEND HELP.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2018)

Some airhead thought it was good to idea to create some app where you and your partner have to sign with personal logins to prove it's okay to have sex.. like seriously what the ****?? it should be clear enough when and if someone wants or not.. if not then you are just an *******.

and yeah we're getting a new law regarding that in july but honestly do people need to drag it that far.. it should be obvious when someone wants or not, imo but k apparently not..i mean yeah if some ******* rapes a person then yeah it's never okay but if you just have a casual/serious relation and just want it cosy, do you really like to be that mistrusting.. if you are abused/rapes/assaulted then yes its one thing and should be reported and if people think people are that "sneaky" and fakes stuff wtf.


----------



## riummi (Jun 27, 2018)

ugh I just come here to rant about this girl and my bf nowadays LOL I just need to write it out since I can't tell anyone else really


Spoiler



like you stayed up last night to play league with her and usually I would probably be okay with it because there's usually another guy that they play with that the girl "supposedly" likes so it's not just them who know each other BUT this time he wasn't even on. 
My brain is making me think...wow you stay up at night and wait for her to finish work so you can play with her. Though tbf he says the guys he play with invite her so I can see that happening. OH BUT WAIT I don't see a commonality with the people you guys are playing with so what are the odds that each new person knew here and invited her to every game?"
Like idk if it's your intention to sound like your lying when you say you 'never' play with her when you do sometimes. hmmm 
And yea now you feel bad for playing but I'm only concerned about when you play with _her_ so other than that I couldn't care less. Like a week ago I didn't feel like your gf anymore when there weren't any sweet texts because you just didn't and/or were playing league. So when I see that you spent more time with league (and sometimes playing with her) it made me feel ****ty. Even I think that's pretty stupid of me but eh if I don't feel reassured enough that you actually still like me then I'm going to assume you prefer her over me. 



also, art block ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2018)

When your body tells you to eat but your conscious says "nah you could _definitely_ do without"


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## blushpeony (Jun 28, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> ...




Switching majors isn't unusual and it doesn't gauge stupidity.  I think having variety and options for yourself is a good thing.  I wouldn't compare yourself to others either.  Everyone is different. 

I dislike the stigma that everyone is on a timeline and expected to hit "milestones" and markers at whatever age.  To me, it's all about growing and harvesting yourself even until you're 100.  Don't need to or have to look around to measure your worth or capability.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I'm fed up with people.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## blushpeony (Jun 28, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> It’s unusual for me, because I don’t allow myself to fail.  I usually do end up comparing myself, no matter how much I don’t want to, because I’m a loser in comparison.  It’s hard to cultivate and grow myself when there’s no potential left to grow with as well.  The problem with me is I’m smart in a lot of areas, but not one specific area, which nets me zero chances at success in life.  I’m like Midoriya from MHA being born without a quirk.  I feel the same uselessness as him.
> 
> 
> Thanks for trying though.  That’s about the same stuff my parents would say, but I don’t think it’s going to help me by now.







Just giving perspective; not here to "help" or "try" for anyone- besides, only you know 'you' best.  At least you're good at having a one-track mind.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2018)

I went to lay down for a while hoping it would give me the energy and motivation to clean my room, but all it did was give me a headache 

Oh well I'll prob go clean anyways. It needs to be done.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 28, 2018)

angst


----------



## riummi (Jun 28, 2018)

im tired 
my arm is sore


----------



## Bcat (Jun 28, 2018)

Angstangstangst


----------



## Zireael (Jun 28, 2018)

My stupid art thread has bugged with the invisible post glitch and I can't fix it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2018)

Bcat said:


> this is the worst day of my life.



What happened?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 28, 2018)

So basically, you're saying that sexual assault is fine. Screw you, grandma. 

God damn it, screw both of you.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 29, 2018)

Do you ever just feel like you're completely useless lmao

Also I have immediate regrets taking up an extra shift tomorrow ugh


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

I got a headache today and despite using medicine it's still persisting


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

I know things will get better soon, but I have this anxiety more and more as days go by. And even though life is more interesting not knowing everything, I just want an idea of when things will work out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PyroMike said:


> I got a headache today and despite using medicine it's still persisting



get well soon <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm always in a dilemma over something rip


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 29, 2018)

midday drowsiness and a headache that's not really a headache but a... discomfort in my head

also tape please work i don't want to stab pins into the wall


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 29, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Do you ever just feel like you're completely useless lmao
> 
> Also I have immediate regrets taking up an extra shift tomorrow ugh



Update: they wanted me to do a longer shift but I was like lmao no but I feel so bad because they're probably not going to find anyone else to do it D: But I do have something on tonight...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 29, 2018)

I can't believe that I'm expected to follow what my elders say when they're absolute loonies.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 29, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What happened?



got into a fight with a family member. regrettable things were said by both of us. we made up today though, so it's cool.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

God I wanted to go outside so bad and go live life and enjoy the twilight hour, but ofc my backyard looks like hell because my dad let the weeds overgrow and refused to let me set up my trampoline.


My life used to be interesting.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2018)

my body sucks wtf :^^^)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2018)

i should probably go down and buy something dinner and maybe cereals but ugh dun wanna


----------



## Zane (Jun 30, 2018)

Today is the third day of work in a row that I'm missing because I cut the arch of my foot open really bad on Wednesday evening and had to get stitches T.T;;; I could have worked the holiday tomorrow too and got some stat pay but I might not make it in tomorrow either rip this is gonna be one sad paycheck coming my way. Lol 
Everyone's been nice and sympathetic about me taking so much time off though so that's one good thing, I was scared they were gonna be like "stop milking it and get in here you faker" D;


----------



## Zireael (Jun 30, 2018)

Can you please stop swearing at your 2 year old you pathetic excuse for a human being


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2018)

Zane said:


> Today is the third day of work in a row that I'm missing because I cut the arch of my foot open really bad on Wednesday evening and had to get stitches T.T;;; I could have worked the holiday tomorrow too and got some stat pay but I might not make it in tomorrow either rip this is gonna be one sad paycheck coming my way. Lol
> Everyone's been nice and sympathetic about me taking so much time off though so that's one good thing, I was scared they were gonna be like "stop milking it and get in here you faker" D;



i had to miss work yesterday because my bad throat and fever that never broke out but it sure felt i had some..D: i hate missing work because when you don't get actual salary you have to do lotsa "paper work" just if you are sick one day but yeah i was dead tired and slept bad the night before so yeah


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2018)

No sleep.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 30, 2018)

there r ppl who think smoking is hot??
wtf... they lose a liiiittle bit of my respect if i see them smoking


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 30, 2018)

Spoiler



After around 2 years of serving the organization, I'm leaving because I feel like I don't belong there.

It's not that it's anyone's fault, I just realized that those people aren't the people I feel comfortable working with, and as an introvert it stresses me out that I always feel alone while everyone else is out there creating cliques and what not. It's a heavy feeling and sometimes I've cried because of it and I hate how it's so hard to talk to someone about it because they're all part of a clique.

What makes me angry though are the people who say, "Why don't you just try to talk to those people? You're not putting an effort into it. Join the dinners and the parties etc. etc." And believe me when I say I did put an effort! It's not like I'm not totally shutting myself out from the world, I've made friends quicker in the past year and even met my boyfriend a year after I joined the organization. I really don't think my effort was the problem, but sometimes you just don't fit in, y'know? And I wished they respected that, or at least understood that. It's like telling a depressed person, "Don't be sad, just try to be happy!" when you yourself don't know the feeling of depression. What I want is for someone to understand how I feel, not tell me what I look like I'm doing wrong. 

So here's a big **** you to the people of the org who claim themselves to be advocates for mental health but really miss the point or the underlying issue. I know mental health isn't my case but it's the understanding and the support that I need, not the ****ty pep talk which ends up with people being mad at me for not "trying". It's like, these people will never fully understand how I feel because they've never experienced it, but at least try to hear me out and listen to my side... it's not that hard.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2018)

It's 2:11 and I'm still not asleep rip 
I really want to shiny hunt and watch king of the hill

Why do I need to sleep anyways, trying to fall asleep is a living hell


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2018)

My weight..I wanna be skinny, damn it!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2018)

Begone ****ing throat **** please and thank you I need to work!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm annoyed because I really want to go outside for a while and draw on the sidewalk or ride my bike, but Weatherbug says it feels like it's 96? out there.

Too bad there's absolutely nothing to do in my backyard in the evening, I'd go out every night. Sure beats being stuck in my bedroom all hours of the day.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2018)

My dad's bragging about how kids in his day are mentally tougher because they grew up knowing they had to be thick skinned to survive. I know I live in a crappy generation, what tf am I supposed to do about it??? 
It's stupid how people get offended so easily. Like I know that, in a way, society as a whole is better now than it used to be, but people need to stop getting so **** hurt/offended over everything. I can see getting upset over something that's really innapropriate but people can't even take a joke anymore. 


Wow I did not mean to go on a rant there.


----------



## Flare (Jul 1, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad's bragging about how kids in his day are mentally tougher because they grew up knowing they had to be thick skinned to survive. I know I live in a crappy generation, what tf am I supposed to do about it???
> It's stupid how people get offended so easily. Like I know that, in a way, society as a whole is better now than it used to be, but people need to stop getting so **** hurt/offended over everything. I can see getting upset over something that's really innapropriate but people can't even take a joke anymore.
> 
> 
> Wow I did not mean to go on a rant there.


Oh N64 if he keeps ranting about it remind him which generation caused three wars and caused a worldwide recession.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I hate admitting this, but other than the people I talk to online and respond to on TBT, I only have one best friend IRL, and still never even had a girlfriend.  Lmao, what am I doing with my life?
> 
> 
> EDIT: And no, I?m not going to pretend I?m aromantic anymore as that doesn?t help.  I just act that way so it seems like I?m tough, but it really doesn?t do me any favors.



Welcome to the party my friend. If you manage to make some friends and maybe even find a significant other you should give me some pointers.

I personally think it would be impossible for me to find a boyfriend, considering I'm ace and aromantic (see I'm the opposite, I tried to say I wasn't so that maybe someone might take an interest but I cant deny who I really am). Maybe there's some hope for me though I doubt it. I'll hopelessly have a crush on fictional people and love my cats lol *internal sobbing*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Trust me, I’m the last person to be able to make more friends at this point in my life.  Which brings me to the other thing that bothers me.  I contact my “guy friends” from university to keep in touch, but they are really just acquaintances.  And I honestly feel like people often get the wrong idea about who I am or what I’m interested in.  Like.  It’s not that difficult.  .-.



*silent tears* I can relate


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2018)

Bleh had to leave work early today apparently throat and nose got a bit cold-worse skdjfhsdjkf  Not too early maybe like 2+ hours but still wmh.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 2, 2018)

i just measured myself for the first time to shop online and am having a mini breakdown


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jul 2, 2018)

An Ex-friend of mine tried to commit suicide this morning.. And now my husband and I are watching his 3 puppies until he comes out of his coma, honestly I don't mind watching the puppies. But it just bums me out that he really tried to do it. Then again he did have some problems in his marriage and such.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jul 2, 2018)

Dude never mind about my post. He faked it completely to get days off.


----------



## riummi (Jul 2, 2018)

I don't want to clean up the bathroom, like a lot of the stuff is my sister's and I dont want to make it easier on her bc she never does it for me - -


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bcat (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m sad


----------



## riummi (Jul 2, 2018)

stupid headache


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2018)

Do you ever just feel like you're not worth anything at all? Yeah same.

I read a thing online that said something like "all you 20 year olds think your life sucks, well it only gets worse from here so suck it up" and I just think, to be honest, if you just spend your whole life feeling miserable and worthless then whats even the point...




Dude I seriously need help. Too bad I'm broke.


----------



## Grimsly (Jul 2, 2018)

My work is A PAIN IN THE ASS. 7 people have left in 3 months, yet only 2 of those have been replaced so we're seriously short staffed in the kitchen. There's another chef who has autism and mental health issues and has been off a lot recently due to it. Some other chefs have been complaining about him and calling him a junkie and it pisses me off that they treat him like ****. I've been trying to stick up for him when he's not around but I just get bullied too and made to do jobs that literally do not ****ing exist that waste my time and mean I don't get to finish my REAL work. Its so so stressful and management are the absolute PITS. They expect you to work til close (I get home around 2am after a close) but then they want you to come in at 9am the next day! (I would only get maximum of 4 hours sleep if I went straight to bed due to my travel times). Just fed up with it all. You go in and get absolutely screamed at, you do the job the best you can but there's always something wrong with what you're doing but you're not trained either so you don't even know what it is you're doing wrong until someone blows up on you about it. I NEED to get out of this place and look for work outside of chefing. I absolutely loathe it and feel my mental health slipping every second I'm in there.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 2, 2018)

ugh acid in my stomach again


----------



## Grawr (Jul 2, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Do you ever just feel like you're not worth anything at all? Yeah same.
> 
> I read a thing online that said something like "all you 20 year olds think your life sucks, well it only gets worse from here so suck it up" and I just think, to be honest, if you just spend your whole life feeling miserable and worthless then whats even the point...
> 
> ...



You don't need money to get help! Depending on what country you're in, there are lines you can call or text at any time when things are looking bleak. For example, in the US the number is 741-741. I've texted that line myself a few times in the past and those people are excellent at being there when you need em.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 3, 2018)

I lost my freaking stylus.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Do you ever just feel like you're not worth anything at all? Yeah same.
> 
> I read a thing online that said something like "all you 20 year olds think your life sucks, well it only gets worse from here so suck it up" and I just think, to be honest, if you just spend your whole life feeling miserable and worthless then whats even the point...
> 
> ...



They posted some good advice there, call a number or two, or try talking to someone if you can depending on if they offer free help where you live. At least you seems to be honest about it, if there is one thing that irks me is all those edgy emo kids that think it's "cool" to be depressed and makes their life and money from it, bruh wtf.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 3, 2018)

just feeling my heart drop when I think about missing a friend and also seriously contemplating my life choices lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheila said:


> They posted some good advice there, call a number or two, or try talking to someone if you can depending on if they offer free help where you live. At least you seems to be honest about it, if there is one thing that irks me is all those edgy emo kids that think it's "cool" to be depressed and makes their life and money from it, bruh wtf.



Yeah I don't joke about this kind of thing. I don't think depression is funny, and I really do wish someone I know would help instead of passing it off as "oh you're a teenager that's how all teens feel". It's so stupid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spike Spiegel said:


> EDIT: Also, I wish I could help more as a friend... v.v


I know you guys can only do what you can, being as how the method of communication isn't great. But just imagine me, walking out to the living room where my mom is with a sunken, emotionless face, and she just kinda looks at me and says "what's wrong?" like 100 times. Nah I'm good, I'm just feeling like trash nothing wrong.

But I really do appreciate y'all 
I'd prob be mad if I wasn't here with someone to talk to every day...


----------



## namiieco (Jul 3, 2018)

i got picked to watch a special mental health presentation by some company and i looked around the room and how can i say it i feel like they cherry picked all these students. but the annoying thing is that they picked a lot of the quiet, work hard and dont talk in class and it was weird how they were almost assuming in quiet af because im sad or smth but whatever im grateful that they came and told us and it was fun it just irked me a bit


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2018)

@supramayrokratt yah.. "lol im so edgy wif no friends and just sitting on the webs flaming for fun when I can do stuff etc." ... then do that and stop browsing tumblr for edgy posts maybe?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 3, 2018)

I have to pee but I'm too comfy :3


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2018)

This heatwave, man. It's awful!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2018)

Man I wanna play Team Fortress 2 so much...

It's like one of my favorite games ever but I've never even played it ^^" I feel like a noob


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Man I wanna play Team Fortress 2 so much...
> 
> It's like one of my favorite games ever but I've never even played it ^^" I feel like a noob



Yeah it's gud. Haven't played in ages though so yeah not gonna try catch up now lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ughhhh my eyeglasses broke (or rather the hinge that hold the long thing on the side whatever the name is in english did) so yeah boi totally need to get new ones which will probably take 10 days from when I can get a time fffff


----------



## Chele (Jul 4, 2018)

I hate it when people order a villager on ACNL from me, then they go offline the second I have the villager ready.
Ugh if you?re not gonna stay available, then why even order... ugh I?m so angry.



Sheila said:


> also ughhhh my eyeglasses broke (or rather the hinge that hold the long thing on the side whatever the name is in english did) so yeah boi totally need to get new ones which will probably take 10 days from when I can get a time fffff



Oh noo Sheila! Your glasses really define you, to be honest! I wish you the best of luck with choosing them! I can understand that glasses are expensive and that the optometrists are blahhdfvoijoijsrfojlriwfj


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

@chele tyyy! and yeah it's probably gonna take like a while to get an appointment and then at least another 10 days to get my new (i assume they can't fix it and I probs need a check-up too lolll). ALSO THE DANG COSTS NOT WHAT I NEED NOW FUDGE

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yeah i agree with people going offline randomly, either don't order, or offer me stuff at all. i mean i get there are diff timezone but if you're gonna offer then poof for 5 days without a valid reason NOT OKAY.


----------



## Nevalen (Jul 4, 2018)

Chele said:


> I hate it when people order a villager on ACNL from me, then they go offline the second I have the villager ready.
> Ugh if you’re not gonna stay available, then why even order... ugh I’m so angry.
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest, I only disappeared a couple minutes because I'm working at my job right now, thank you though. June is a pretty character


----------



## Chele (Jul 4, 2018)

Nevalen said:


> To be honest, I only disappeared a couple minutes because I'm working at my job right now, thank you though. June is a pretty character



Oh Nevalen I wasn’t talking about you lol. I’m sorry if that offended you, I’m talking about somebody who talked me to me like 3 days ago and then never came back, I totally understand your situation. Enjoy June though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> @chele tyyy! and yeah it's probably gonna take like a while to get an appointment and then at least another 10 days to get my new (i assume they can't fix it and I probs need a check-up too lolll). ALSO THE DANG COSTS NOT WHAT I NEED NOW FUDGE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also yeah i agree with people going offline randomly, either don't order, or offer me stuff at all. i mean i get there are diff timezone but if you're gonna offer then poof for 5 days without a valid reason NOT OKAY.



Oh my god, is the optometrists really that slow? 10 DAYS????!?! 
That’s unbelievable honestly. Have you tried gluing the joint part of the glasses together or something for the time being? Oh my god, on top of that, another appointment is ugh. I really wish you the best, Sheila.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 4, 2018)

It's summer, it's too much daytime. Feel so off-balance.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

Chele said:


> Oh Nevalen I wasn’t talking about you lol. I’m sorry if that offended you, I’m talking about somebody who talked me to me like 3 days ago and then never came back, I totally understand your situation. Enjoy June though!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah I mean I can probably get an appointment faster but finishing the actual glasses might be that slow, idfk either why they can't just cut it and put it in and send back siiiigh.

Thanks, man <3


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 4, 2018)

Spoiler: hewwo??



my friends are really annoying when it comes to alcohol because theyre so pressuring like??? just because theyre having fun when theyre drunk doesnt mean i experience the same thing and it's rude to tell me im boring or childish for not drinking...... like..... 1 i could have srs physical symptoms from my meds if i drank alcohol 2 sry i dont think peeing in the middle of a road at 2 am and making out w 16 year old ppl (which is what theyre doing) sounds like a great time and 3 id probably become like super suicidal bro and that's not fun for anybody


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 4, 2018)

Ugh, seriously reconsidering some things right now...just really don't know what to do...

Every time I think about going back to uni, my heart just drops. I keep thinking about how much I've enjoyed the holidays. It feels like I actually have a life. I get to do things I enjoy like gaming, catching up with friends, and even working. My job is tiring, but I do actually enjoy it. My workmates are fun to work with. Apart from the politics involved, I like it. Uni I feel like I don't like. I've lost all motivation for it. Proof of that is my grades, I've already failed a course and I'm like 99% sure I'm going to fail a second course. I don't know if I'm going to enjoy the job I get at the end of it. I don't think I'm capable of doing the job at the end. I'm not smart enough at all. Ffs I can't even do my current job to 100% perfection let alone another job with higher stakes involved.

What if I'm not going to enjoy the job at the end? What if I'm doing all this and it ends up being a waste of time and money? On one hand I'm already over half way through my degree but then on the other hand do I really enjoy it...I don't know. Part of me just really really wants to drop out and take an easier route. I should've taken an easier route ages ago...I don't know what to do


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2018)

People.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

i really wish i had some coca-cola or mtn dew right now, dang cold and throat making me drowsy af


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm really starting to get angry at my dad. I can't wait until I get my own place and become an independent, he'll be lucky to ever hear from me again.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm sleepy..


----------



## Bcat (Jul 4, 2018)

WHY WOULD I SAY NO TO ICECREAM WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm really starting to get angry at my dad. I can't wait until I get my own place and become an independent, he'll be lucky to ever hear from me again.



Why? Is he being mean to you?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm tired.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why? Is he being mean to you?



He's always rude, and he's also really passive so it's hard to confront him on anything.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2018)

There's only one member that has 12 apple collectibles in sidebar.

I wish there was another member to have 12 apples.


----------



## riummi (Jul 4, 2018)

it's too warm rn, and idk what to eat for dinner


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2018)

riummi said:


> it's too warm rn, and idk what to eat for dinner



I don't like high heat either. However, I am getting more tolerable of it outside due to my fasting.


----------



## Locket (Jul 4, 2018)

my cousin has been working out and i think he doesn't really realize that hes strong now

well we were having a water balloon fight and he bruised my thigh


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Chele (Jul 5, 2018)

I’m going to have a bad week in school. I think I blanked out and forgot all my homework, I feel so stressed already.
Oh well, here come my bad grades and intensive screaming from teachers.
Ugh, why??!?!?!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 5, 2018)

While staying at our house, the oldest out of the two second cousins had the courtesy to leave boogers behind. I still need to clean up that dried old booger on the wall. He's a sweet lad, but he needs to stop that nasty habit of his. Also, I do wish their parents or their school would teach them how to properly wash their hands. I did try to teach them the other day, but they haven't gotten the hang of it yet.


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 5, 2018)

this heat can i die


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 5, 2018)

Part of me hopes this dying computer finally stops working so I have an excuse not to use it anymore. But I also don't want to have to buy a new computer.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2018)

How does one wake up before 1pm on Summer vacation? Or better yet, how does one _not_ wake up before 1pm??

Idk, maybe my body is still making up for the hundreds of hours I lost in sleep over the school year...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2018)

RIP Claude Lanzmann


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2018)

Man Ranbow Ride is a horrible beast
You take one wrong little step, and it's all the way back at the beginning of the damn level/mission.


This level calls for a gamer with precise control and skill, neither of which I have


----------



## Chele (Jul 5, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Man Ranbow Ride is a horrible beast
> You take one wrong little step, and it's all the way back at the beginning of the damn level/mission.
> 
> 
> This level calls for a gamer with precise control and skill, neither of which I have



I love that level lol, I still remember watching my brother scream in agony from it.
I told him that it was easy and then he told me to do it out of arrogance, then I actually completed the level by chance.
What a fluke. Mind you, I was pretty young when I did that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2018)

Chele said:


> I love that level lol, I still remember watching my brother scream in agony from it.
> I told him that it was easy and then he told me to do it out of arrogance, then I actually completed the level by chance.
> What a fluke. Mind you, I was pretty young when I did that.



Meanwhile I'm boutta get a game over lmao


----------



## Chele (Jul 6, 2018)

_sigh_
i don’t feel like myself anymore
a tree of sadness has shadowed over me
now i remember why i stayed away from the forums for three months
oh well... i’m just depressed and nothing is here to help me... bye


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 6, 2018)

I still feel all grossed out due to my second cousin putting boogers everywhere. Nasty little freak. I don't know exactly how long he's had this disgusting habit, but I know that he's been doing this for over a year. I'm a bit of a germaphobe, so it's been bothering me quite a lot. I feel like I need to sanitize everything.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2018)

not getting my new eyeglasses til the 18th D: o well appointment went good today at least


----------



## milkyi (Jul 6, 2018)

i'm dead on the inside and i feel like such a horrible person cuz i am one!! hahahahah


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 6, 2018)

I have to take a quiz today, and I am procrastinating studying.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2018)

My search level is at 615 and I still haven't found a shiny Eevee


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2018)

Moo_Nieu said:


> I have to take a quiz today, and I am procrastinating studying.





Spike Spiegel said:


> I have to work out today, but I’m procrastinating at the moment....


----------



## Peter (Jul 6, 2018)

do you ever feel overwhelmed even though nothing is overwhelming you, like you're just sitting there and the next minute your heart is racing and your thoughts are crazy and it's like you're panicking for no reason?? that


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2018)

Peter said:


> do you ever feel overwhelmed even though nothing is overwhelming you, like you're just sitting there and the next minute your heart is racing and your thoughts are crazy and it's like you're panicking for no reason?? that



^^ me every minute of every day.

Not even joking.


----------



## riummi (Jul 6, 2018)

i dont get how it's so hard to cook something when you can literally just look up a video that SHOWS YOU HOW TO COOK IT
like don't just say you don't know how and not even bother to learn and try jesus


----------



## dedenne (Jul 6, 2018)

2 weeks left of school y

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ive got a double lesson of cleaning the food tech room next week aint that fun

- - - Post Merge - - -

ITS ALSO TOO HOT SOMEONE HELP ME svakavjaehwz


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> ITS ALSO TOO HOT SOMEONE HELP ME svakavjaehwz



Not trying to start any drama, but do you want to know what caused me to be tolerable of the 100? weather (38?C)? I don't eat anything on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays. I eat on the other days. The reason why I'm doing it is to lose weight, but a side effect of it is that I'm not being scorched by the really hot weather, but I am getting more sensitive to cold weather. Even 40? (5?C) is too cold for me now.

I'm not saying that you should fast, but that's how I'm getting colder.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 6, 2018)

I've been sick all day and have to work the weekend.  Here's hoping I feel better tomorrow morning.



Alolan_Apples said:


> Not trying to start any drama, but do you want to know what caused me to be tolerable of the 100? weather (38?C)? I don't eat anything on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.


 Stay safe, dude.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 6, 2018)

Leave me the hell alone, grandma. Why does it even matter to you if I choose to donate my books? They are _mine_. I am not going to donate yours. Also, why the hell do you keep thinking that the internet is a bad thing? Let me tell you; it is not. Without it, I wouldn't know how to do things around here. Why? 'Cause you people have taught me jack squat.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2018)

Tfw your friend keeps showing you pics of awesome stuff they're doing like going to a pool and eating at a nice restaurant, like, every single day, and all you can do is sit thete and think about how poor and boring your life is.


I know it's a bad thing to be jealous of others, but god does it get me upset when that happens. Like yeah I understand your family has money to blow n stuff, ain't gotta tell me every single dang day.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2018)

I think I signed up for a class that's too advanced for me and idk if I can transfer and I'm panicking a little


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Chele (Jul 7, 2018)

^ take your night medicine. then go to sleep and set an alarm for the morning. you’d start out fresh.

————
well, tbh I’ve been crying all day and nothing will get better irl.
I’ve just decided to quit everything now.
I wanna actually go to a forum where people are nice and everybody doesn’t hate you. But I know it’s not possible. Everybody hates me.
Well bye.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2018)

my hair still being too dark and i've been trying to get old dye off rip i just want it red


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2018)

I really wanna go back to sleep but it's 5am and I'm afraid if I do I prob won't wake up til like 12pm rip

Oh well I'll just lay here for 2 hours until my dad leaves for work then I'm all good ^^

Edit: Oh frick it's a Saturday isn't it xD
Eh it's cool 



Chele said:


> I wanna actually go to a forum where people are nice and everybody doesn’t hate you. But I know it’s not possible. Everybody hates me.
> Well bye.



Also tell me who hates u and I'll hate em back :3


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2018)

So I literally just found out that I can get Team Fortress 2 for free on Steam and I'm like literally losing my **** right now because I'M SO HAPPYYYYY

But the problem is, I can't download Steam rn because my desktop isn't hooked up to the internet because my brothers using my Ethernet cable!!! 
I GOTTA GET ME WUNNA DEM CABLES BOIIII


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Think I may be getting a summer cold. Those are the worst!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Think I may be getting a summer cold. Those are the worst!



yes yes, recovering from one including fevers and ****ed up throat.. stay healthy man!

also ugh meeting tomorrow, i'd rather work those extra hours tbh


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

SO RESTLESS!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So I literally just found out that I can get Team Fortress 2 for free on Steam and I'm like literally losing my **** right now because I'M SO HAPPYYYYY
> 
> But the problem is, I can't download Steam rn because my desktop isn't hooked up to the internet because my brothers using my Ethernet cable!!!
> I GOTTA GET ME WUNNA DEM CABLES BOIIII



you need to pay though if you wanna be able to trade and stuff though.


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

i have to go to the doctor basically asap and i really really hate going to the doctor!!!! literally so anxious about it so i've been putting it off and making myself more anxious!!!! and yet here i am not scheduling an appointment!!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 8, 2018)

Money's always a problem.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2018)

Sheila said:


> you need to pay though if you wanna be able to trade and stuff though.



I JUST WANNA BLAST NOOBS N WEAR FUNNY HATS

Also I still need to wash my blanket and take a shower but it's already 12am and I would really like to go to bed


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 9, 2018)

The senseless nagging is driving me bonkers. I wish there'd be none of it today, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

Waiting for my freaking package(s) to come in already!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2018)

@sm64 you would still need to pay to be able to craft and trade though, the game is limited af with just free account. oh well shrugs if you don't wanna listen if you want more "funny hats"..

also job agency ****ing go die


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2018)

My dad is such a *insert a bunch of swears*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> @sm64 you would still need to pay to be able to craft and trade though, the game is limited af with just free account. oh well shrugs if you don't wanna listen *if you want more "funny hats"..*



Yes that's all I want. Don't ruin this for me fren 
I'll figure it out on my own.


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 9, 2018)

I wish I could just write **** w/o worrying about it being perfect or getting ~perfect grades~ so I can actually get em done but apparently that's not what my brain wants to do !


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

Indigestion.


----------



## riummi (Jul 9, 2018)

feeling unmotivated, I just wanna go on vacay, also tfti guys


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jul 9, 2018)

I have to go to my orthodontist tomorrow and my doctor on Wednesday o.o


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Soigne (Jul 10, 2018)

Anxiety & feeling worthless.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 10, 2018)

Periods.


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 10, 2018)

I had a spider crawl on my arm before and now I have that creepy-crawly feeling all over my body.

I'm not even someone who hates spiders/bugs but ick!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2018)

I've been ranting for the last 20 minutes about how the remake of Super Mario 64 on the DS was way too soon and that they should really remake it on the Switch or something. I would've been happy with it even if it was on the Wii U!


I'm not kidding when I say I think they really butchered SM64 on the DS, and considering the original is my favorite game of all time, that's saying something.
But I highly doubt they're ever gonna remake it again, they're just gonna leave us with the crappy DS port...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2018)

Okay **** you guys I'll just quit your stuff with job agency and coach stuff if you can't find a solution. Better yet I'll go work there for free and call and yell as **** on the jog agency people.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 10, 2018)

My legs hurt because of playing too much football.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 10, 2018)

Stressed out with my family. I just can't deal with it anymore. I hate living with people who just don't understand simple, basic hygiene; people who constantly put me down; people who show not even the slightest sympathy towards me; people who rarely give out emotional support. 

I've cried a couple times today. I feel a bit helpless about it all.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 10, 2018)

i stg the way i do my drawings are like super annoying at times

doing lineart would be good but jfc i suck at it so much that in the end i have to do this painting style


----------



## Zireael (Jul 10, 2018)

Sliced into my nail with my razor today, and I'm pretty sure it went right through to the skin underneath. It's not sore at least, but it was already getting caught on my hair and pulling a little bit. I'd hate to have it torn off accidentally, then it really would be sore, so I've coated my nails in very light pink nail polish for the time being but it's taking ages to dry properly. Not sure how else to deal with these scenarios other than just letting it grow out in a few weeks, but knowing it's there is bothering me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2018)

Really getting tired of my dad's bs. Either he needs to see a therapist and stop getting so damn angry, or I'm gonna find a way out of here for good.


----------



## riummi (Jul 11, 2018)

Spoiler



I wonder if I'll ever stop wishing I could have pursued a different major. I told myself it probably wouldn't be a good fit for me but I can't stop wishing and dreaming of how nice and fun it would have been if I could. Should I wait till I'm older to pursue that major? Would I move all the way to Socal for it? Would I even get accepted? How would I find the time and money to do so? 

I feel sad and dissapointed because I just feel like I was forced to "just choose one" major and it's so sad to me that they don't allow people to transfer in to the major of my wanting. Like I was given one opportunity and I blew it. Sure I could try again but only if i were a transfer or graduate and even then the chances are low. I wonder if I'll ever feel fulfilled in my future career but it just doesnt seem as fun and inviting to me? Especially the students that take the major course classes...They're all involved in the justice system somehow - either because their relative is an officer or lawyer or by other means. They seem so serious all the time and intimidating, and sure the course itself if interesting but I ALWAYS think about that major I told myself I wouldn't be a good fit for and not getting accepted into the program made it even more true.

I know I'm still young but in light of everything, I can't just go out and move away to socal where there are more schools offering these programs. I don't want to sound rude or anything but I get so so upset when I see people who did get accepted into the major and their work is just subpar at most atm. I can't help but feel so much hatred for my high school and the things they made me go through which resulted in a lower gpa than the preferred. I was right at the minimum and of course those with higher gpas would be accepted regardless of their art skill. It looks so fun being a part of their major group and activities. And sure it's kind of a "clique" thing but the closeness and shared interests that they have must be so fun to be a part of. I love many of the things they do and it hurts when I go to my current major classes where everyone is just so dead quiet and serious most of the time. It just isn't me.

I knew one girl in my english class and her art was great! She would dread about the workload (since the major is known to be very exhausting) but a part of me wished that I could have those sleepless nights finishing up projects and stuff. I don't know if I'll ever be satisfied currently and I'm worried about what I'll do for the future. I still think it's basically impossible to fly out to socal and attend school there. My parents would kill me and I'd be so far from home. This school was honestly my one and only option and I chose it mainly in hopes of getting into the major I wanted and yet I didn't. There is no other school nearby that offers the same program. 

I hate how I had my hopes up that I could possible transfer in because their site literally says you can. I even called one time and the lady said I could but then when I go in person to ask a counselor they just shoo me away and say it's not possible and 'sorry'. I feel so lost and sad and angry.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2018)

My job coach and the dude at job agency, stop ****ing around. Times can change and also stop being so ****ing assuming and pushy.

Also ugh get rid dumb darkbrownred hair dye


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Humanity




Nuff' said


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Spike talks about his constant exercising and it makes me feel fat


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 11, 2018)

My left ear is blocked so I'm half deaf!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2018)

My dad is so prideful and narcissistic it makes me sick.


Also my brothers drumset is right below my room and everytime I hear him play I just wanna punch a wall. Not that it sucks but I absolutely hate a lot of loud and repetitive noise and that's exactly what this crap is.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 11, 2018)

My moms backseat driving is about to drive me insane. I know how to drive. You need to calm down.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2018)

I passed all of my classes with a B- or higher last semester but I got a D- (unsatisfactory) grade in Calc 2.

I really just want to be done with all that bs. I spent so much time busting my butt trying to understand the content in the class, on top of having to deal with my stupid knee injury and immobility. But of course a D- is the best I can do (for reference, that's like a 35 out of 100 final grade).

I'm so tired of that little voice in my head telling me that I'm not good enough, I need to give up, I'll never understand calc, etc. My parents always used to get so mad at me when I got lower than an A in a class, and that carries over into college. I feel like my whole life is over now. I'll prob lose my scholarship and ends up having to take our thousands of dollars in student loans because of one little mistake I made.



God life sucks so much sometimes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2018)

My pet apples are acting like spoiled brats.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

DUDE WHY IN THE EVERLOVING  F AM I STILL AFRAID OF THE THX THING.

Okay so y'all know how some movies start with the Lucasfilm THX thing right? Well that was an irrational childhood fear of mine. Everytime I caught a glimpse of the blue rectangle and started to hear the noise, my heart would start racing and I would mute the TV or cover my ears.

Well I'm trying to watch Toy Story 2 on my videotape and it just played the THX thing and I FLIPPED THE F OUT AND I MUTED IT AS FAST AS I COULD

But like wtaf I'm 19 now and I'm still afraid of this bs xDDD4 rip


----------



## Bcat (Jul 12, 2018)

My mom: don’t believe everything you read on the internet! It’s not true!
Also my mom: spends all day reading quack health articles with no scientific backing and buys tons of ‘natural supplements’ because of them that never actually work and just waste money


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2018)

@supramayrokratt69 ... stop listening to your parents and also everything better than F or whatever your absolute fail grade is good, man. don't put too much work into school tbh


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm itching everywhere


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2018)

PyroMike said:


> I'm itching everywhere



Maybe you should find some itch cream or something to alleviate. Just don't scratch.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

I wish I could just practice piano in peace .-.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2018)

i SHOULDNT HAVE SAID THAT WWWHHHHHYYYYYY


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2018)

Spoiler: a bit disturbing






Spoiler: no you prob shouldnt read this, its badddd






Spoiler: okay but prepare yourself



I had an insane dream between 5am and now, where my brother and I were at a hotel at a school function and we were doing performing arts competitions with everyone else, so we were outside kinda late at night doing this dance and all of a sudden a few guys with guns came around and started to shoot at everyone. I thought at forst it was a dream (funny cause it was) but after a few seconds the situation started to get worse. When a guy shot at me I got someone else's gun, jumped on him and started wailing on him, and... well the next part is really gruesome. So after that I saw people calling 911 and I went and hid underneath a really low porch and I fell asleep a few seconds later. A little later on they found me and took all the living people to the hospital. When I got there I checked out okay but they told me my brother had been killed...


That's it. I'm never going to sleep ever again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2018)

Gonna end this dumb insurance on my phone and stuff not really worth it and if it hasn't been broke yet ain't gonna happen anyways


----------



## JCnator (Jul 13, 2018)

Apparently, I wrote a few rude replies without exactly realizing why are they labeled as such. Since there wasn't any malicious intent going through my head at those times, I'm left confused.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2018)

JCnator said:


> Apparently, I wrote a few rude replies without exactly realizing why are they labeled as such. Since there wasn't any malicious intent going through my head at those times, I'm left confused.



Maybe start typing less formal and reply to the actual question and not "lol i have not seen physical discs in years"...


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 13, 2018)

my stepmother is a ***** to my little sister, told her im a "****ing sister" and that shes completely done with me, doesnt want to see me ever again and so is my dad apparently.

Oh and she also threw a fit because my girlfriend and I took my sister out for a girlsevening not including my brother.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2018)

i feel crappy and awful and fat today. Shame I have stuff to do tomorrow


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2018)

After taking a 15 minute bike ride through my neighborhood, I think I realize now why I'm so depressed and stay cooped up in my house: *MY NEIGHBORHOOD SUCKS.*

Bike rides are supposed to be relaxing and enjoyable, but the whole time I rode all I felt was my heart racing in my chest. Kids running in front of traffic, broken up streets and sidewalks, eerily empty houses, overgrown yards, and people acting like they're better than everyone else. I was only at the park for about 3 minutes and I knew I had to get out of there.
Also on my way home, a dog ran across the street and started chasing me. Luckily I'm pretty fast on a bike so he was only after me for about 3 seconds. 

I'm still shaking from the whole experience. When I got home I wanted to cry. I don't belong in this godforsaken town. When I'm in my hometown I always feel safe riding my bike, even at night. I'm getting so tired of being here, it sucks all the life and happiness out of me. I'm always so much happier when I'm on the college campus, in my hometown. But this city can just burn; the city council should be ashamed of themselves for letting it get this bad. 


If you like to live in a place where you constantly feel like you're gonna get shot up, beat up, or kidnapped, then come to this city. Bring some torches too.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 14, 2018)

I suppose if I want to live in a clean house, then I'll just have to go out and get myself a driver's license in order to buy the cleaning supplies. My grandpa is forbidden to take me shopping, unless it's to buy school supplies and things. I'm sick of living in this dirty house. I want to clean, but I can't. God, perhaps I need to get out of the house more often; being here is driving me bonkers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2018)

my dark brown dye never getting off can't re-dye it yeeeetttt


----------



## Bcat (Jul 14, 2018)

My moms being a massive hypocrite as per freaking usual. 

She will never admit that she has a problem. Any time you try to call her in her crap she just throws it back on you and refuses to admit that she’s anything other than completely perfect. It’s infuriating.


----------



## Flare (Jul 14, 2018)

Bcat said:


> My moms being a massive hypocrite as per freaking usual.
> 
> She will never admit that she has a problem. Any time you try to call her in her crap she just throws it back on you and refuses to admit that she’s anything other than completely perfect. It’s infuriating.



Sounds like my neighbor who abuses her husband's daughter and is basically a freeloading grinch. :/

Anyways... my head hurts alot every now and then and idk if it's bc of stress or it's something else.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 14, 2018)

I have no friends


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2018)

my dad, please **** off and don't call like that again


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 14, 2018)

It would be great if there was an option on instagram to only let followers view stories because the randoms viewing my content within 15 minutes make me wonder....... where r they from and how did they find me

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don?t care if I?m unfollowed after a massive cleanup of someone?s following list, after 2+ months of inactivity and anything the like. However, being unfollowed right after a new post or after they view my story stings.
It makes me rather... post nothing at all lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2018)

I regret catching Reshiram on Omega Ruby because now I want a shiny .-.


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2018)

The hallway in my apartment smells like gas so I can't go in there and I have nowhere to go!!!!! And it's soooooo hot!!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 14, 2018)

I sometimes wish for my grandparents to live in a retirement home instead. I know it's a bit harsh, but I just can't deal with their gross habits anymore. I'm being forced to live in a gross environment, and I'm not allowed to clean things up around here. They don't allow me to use chemicals to disinfect the house - even the bathroom. They won't even let me use natural cleaning products, like vinegar and things. When I try to talk some sense into my family, they just use the excuse, _"But we're still alive! It won't harm us!"_ and say how stupid Americans are for using chemicals to clean their houses. My family has said some pretty idiotic things. I can't change their view on this. I hate living in this house; it's just all too stressful.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2018)

^^^ Just know I've been keeping you in my thoughts ;;

(I hope I don't sound too cheesy, I really am)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 14, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^^ Just know I've been keeping you in my thoughts ;;
> 
> (I hope I don't sound too cheesy, I really am)



Thank you, love. <3


----------



## riummi (Jul 15, 2018)

ugh I miss my sis because now I have to be the one to listen when my parents argue > >
also idk why they just have to bring up someone's race when it doesn't even fit? Like someone cuts us when driving? Oh they must be this or this race. - - so sick of hearing it (and often they're wrong lmao)


----------



## riummi (Jul 15, 2018)

omg are you kidding me D:
I watched aggretsuko too guys jeez I even snapped you a pic of it and I'm pretty sure I watched it before you guys D:


----------



## spunkycrossing (Jul 15, 2018)

Cookie just moved in to my town on my natural dirt paths that I thought I had made safe but was wrong also my sleep schedule is so messed up I don't tend to wake up til 5 PM most days now~


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2018)

uuuh can it get wednesday already so i can get my new eyeglasses also hope I don't get 6 pm times yet i need to go cut my bangs too hHHHhh i hate my ****ing huge forehead


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 15, 2018)

I ate a lot of pizza on my birthday night and now my stomach hurts D:


----------



## Chick (Jul 15, 2018)

It’s night now and I need to go to sleep.
I can’t go to sleep though, because tomorrow we have work and I can already see the stress rushing in.
Nooo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2018)

My life.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm so bloated I feel like I've gained 20 pounds


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2018)

how hard it is to find a decent leather/suede vest with fringes aaa. that is not expensive as heck either


----------



## Atlantic (Jul 15, 2018)

The fact that i realized my life is boring without school


----------



## Bcat (Jul 15, 2018)

Got on twitter for a few minutes. Was instantly reminded of why I quit it and don’t do social media anymore. 

If you’re unhappy and addicted to it quit. I did and I’ve never been happier


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 15, 2018)

Spoiler: FGHJKJH



absolutely LOVE how not awkward i am when responding to people????
 legitimately had this guy im kinda friends w basically tell me he'd like to **** away the trauma and then go on to write a bunch of weirdly uhhh Intimate things 2 me and i was like "okie dokie thats cool!!" instead of telling him off why am i alive
but also like........ whats his deal...... like Can He Stop Orrrr.....................,

edit: like dont get me wrong he's a great person and actually wants to help me and he's super sweet but perhaps he could deal w his Personal Frustration w/o involving me in it when ive told him multiple times that im not interested??? just a hash tag suggestion??


----------



## riummi (Jul 15, 2018)

my cramps but my bf dropped by and gave me ice cream and lent me his switch so I feel a lot better


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Chick (Jul 16, 2018)

_Deep breaths_

Okay, I need to look at everything positively. Almost 99 percent of my problems are made up problems in my head that doesn’t really exist... hmm. I need to get rid of these and move on with my life to be honest. Work isn’t making anything better with these problems, but if I at least contribute and be happy, then maybe that’d make a change.
But it’s harddddddddddddd


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2018)

ughhh gotta hand wash some of my summer dresses bc all good ones are sweaty and/or dirty ugh i cant work in pants tomorrow if we're gonna get over +30 c


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2018)

_"But I do clean the bathroom!_

Mom, you half-assed clean it. According to you and the rest of the family, you think that being clean just means that things looks tidy. Mold? No, that's perfectly fine! Crap stuck in the toilet? Oh, that's okay! 

If you and the rest of the family are not going to maintain the house properly, then at least allow _me_ to do so. Forcing me to live like this without allowing me to clean things is just plain cruel. It's hurting my mental state. Mom, even your younger brother mops and cleans the floors every now and then. He uses chemicals, you know. And, guess what? He's also _Asian!_ You people say that 'Americans (as in, white people) are stupid for using chemicals'. Well, how about my uncle? He's using chemicals to clean his house. Is he an idiot for doing so? 

Screw all of you people; I want to live elsewhere.


----------



## Flare (Jul 16, 2018)

I dropped my croissant.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 16, 2018)

When a group of people tells you that you are not passionate if you draw for the money, it makes you doubt yourself. I don?t have time to draw 30 comic panels a week having to earn money other ways not with art.  of course I am drawing it with the goal to earn a little from it.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 16, 2018)

Amazon won’t load any product pages but the pages for the dogs always loads perfectly...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2018)

My anxiety is through the roof rn

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> snip



This legit sounds exactly like my dad.


----------



## Chick (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh my god.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 17, 2018)

A lot of doubts & worries lately.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2018)

My mom asking dumb questions rip...


----------



## Bcat (Jul 17, 2018)

low self esteem attack...we meet again.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bcat (Jul 17, 2018)

Apathy!... How’ve you been???


----------



## riummi (Jul 18, 2018)

gotta wake up early tmrw! not looking forward to the plane ride but thank god it's only 5 hours


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2018)

I really feel like I need to take a shower but it's 1:10 am


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 18, 2018)

The tap water that's coming out of our bathroom sink is a bit smelly. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> I really feel like I need to take a shower but it's 1:10 am



Same.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 18, 2018)

i didnt realise my lip tint smuged all around my lips and no one told me for the whole school day and i must have looked like an idiot


----------



## Bcat (Jul 18, 2018)

I feel... not good enough.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2018)

so glad i'm not starting till 11 am something tomorrow gg sleeping in this heat aaa


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2018)

I can't wait until I go back to school. My parents will be lucky if I come back home at all before winter break.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I might be developing an allergy to gluten. Great.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 18, 2018)

'I'm not angry'

-my mom. angrily


----------



## Haskell (Jul 19, 2018)

So last night I was in the shower when dinner got done. My Mom made hot dogs for everyone. (My Dad and older sister was out of town.) While I was in the shower, my older brother stole one of my hots dogs - no one cared - so later that night, I got hungry, and boiled two more. Tonight for dinner, my Mom made chicken and rice. I can't have it since I made hot dogs last night. I was told to have ramen while everyone else gets the chicken and rice. I'm not eating. Part because it's unfair and my Dad was being a really agressive jerk saying "Hey, f*****", "what KINDA ramen do you want?" practically screaming. So I just decided not to eat. It makes no sense because no one cared when my one of my hot dogs got stolen so why should they care when I boil more? I don't know. This is all stupid. And then my younger brother comes upstairs, tells me "Dad wants you to come downstairs." So I bring my cup with me, get a drink from the fridge, he's sitting at the kitchen table eating the chicken and rice and doesn't say anything. I see that there's two pieces of bread out with jelly, peanut butter, and ramen. I stated that I wasn't going to eat. Like I said part because he's being a jerk and it makes no sense. He rambles on saying how I act like I'm in charge and responsible for everyone else in the house. That I do what I want, et cetera. He's yelling and being agressive. So I end up going upstairs, on the landing, I basically, and I was calm all throughout this - trying hard to be. I simply, on the landing, when he can hear me, I can hear him, say that he's being an "agressive jerk" and that I don't do what I want and I mind my business. He ends up getting mad because I'm not in the same room as him talking. (Why would I want to be?) I just go upstairs. And I hear him STOMPING. Like, stomping up the stairs. He comes up and says something along the lines of "What did you call me?" and I say "an agressive jerk" and told him I've been nothing but calm and he's been everything but that. He ends up punching my arm, I spill my drink, and it goes all over the floor. I immediately start cleaning it up and I myself started rambling on about how earlier when he kicked the cat's water bowl, I cleaned it up. And he started getting mad over that. Apparently me cleaning it up for him (because he was busy talking and I wanted to be nice) was be being a "little ****" and a bunch of other things. I don't remember all what he said over all of this. It happened way too fast. All I know is I was confused and he was being a complete jerk. All of this while I was watching a movie. I paused my movie. One of the four cats was even on my lap sleeping. I got him off just to be yelled at and to decided not to eat. This reminds me of the time my Dad got mad over the fact that I wanted to sit in the backseat of the car (when he was driving me to an appointment) because 1) he was being a jerk and 2) I didn't want the sun in my face in the front seat. He got mad and stated how he's "not a taxi" and yelled at me to sit in the front seat. I told him "Why don't you throw another drink?" (or something like that because he did that yesterday). And he said, and I remember, these exact words, "Kill yourself". (In a serious tone. No joking.) Maybe I'm over-reacting. I don't know. Tonight's situation just gave me a headache. If it helps my Dad out any, my Mom did tell me to make a sandwich, ramen, or have cereal since my brother stole one of my hot dogs. But she also came up and told me while I was in the shower that hot dogs were done. Apparently everyone else thinks I wasn't responding to the "dinner calls". But they knew I was in the shower and I was literally yelling (but not agressively) "What?" "I'm in the shower." Y'know sighs And I am away from the family a lot anyways. I don't fit in. I don't like them. And they don't like me. That's just how it is. So I don't get where he got that I trying to "be responsible for everyone else" and "what you say, goes". My Mom even said that she'd let me microwave one if my Dad was here. (In case the power goes out from the microwave and he's the only one who knows how to fix it.) So what's the different between boiling and microwaving? I even, before boiling said that I'm going to boil some and she looked at me, went outside. Like she was fine with that. ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm also hungry coz I didn't eat at all today. ugh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2018)

^Jesus f man please get better


Also I want to play Pearl so I can start leveling my Arceus to Lv 100 to trade to White when I get it, but I had to turn off Omega Ruby earlier because some dummy turned off the Wi-Fi switch while we were WTing and I had to turn the game off and back on. Well the prob is that I had a 26 hour avg playtime streak and I really want to keep that so I have to leave the game on for a while longer before I can play Pearl on my 3ds (blame it on my OCD).
I really wish my brother would let me borrow his black DS. Or better yet, I wish I knew where my DSi was!! I guess I coukd also play it on my old 3DS but that things on the verge of breaking so idk... I'm very troubled lol


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

I feel pain for you. (That was to Raskell)



Spoiler: My comment



My parents know that I can't handle more then one task at once without forgetting one, yet when we clean, my mom always adds on like I was doing the dishes and she said 'Can someone clean the drawers? ' Me being the overachiever I am, quietly took the job into mind. Then she states a few minutes later, "[little brother's name] needs a diaper change.' And I do that. Soon I forgot I was going to do the drawers, and my little sister not even doing a lot of work doesn't help either. And they have unrealistic goals. "Kindred(Not real name), you need to get better in math(and I'm trying my best but nobodies even giving me reminders for homework, just telling me to write it down when I don't even look through my agenda)." "Kindred, get up and do [chore] correctly.(I can't help if I didn't do I chore there style. I'm trying so hard to please them and they just dump more on my head)"  But what annoys me the most: "You did a half fast job on (chore). To get on your phone right? Give me that thing," and it'll be on the charger while I'm doing something else. The only attention I feel like I ever get is negative or needed unless I get full A's and that's it. Another problem is they like to curse. I'm extremely sensitive to everything, physical to emotional so them telling me I'm 'worthless' or 'a little ******' hurts me a lot more then they think. The final problem is my little sister. I'm pretty sure she's narsassitic(she thinks I'm just a maid for her own use that can be bargained into doing what she wants) and feels like she can lie her way into anything and get away with it. And in her spare time, she's dramatic and tries to take everything I own (this phone, some old toys, my money, and a purse). But I try an optimistic view even as everyone tries to pry me open when I myself can't even figure that out. I was carrying a lot. Thanks for listening, I guess.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 19, 2018)

One time I hosted a grab bag giveaway in acnl and one user only took 1 bag which contained a single lemon. I still think about it until this day haha...(im sorreh user) 
I think my message was ?If life gives you lemons...? the other grab bags? contents were not that cheap, that I can assure.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 19, 2018)

everything is so confusing. i don't know what to do at all. i hate this so much.


----------



## Flare (Jul 19, 2018)

I have tonsillitis AGAIN. I should see some specialist or something since I still felt tonsil/throat pain ever before I had this.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 19, 2018)

Semi-confused about a webcomic which supposedly takes place in Korea but uses Japanese words...um...
Sora might mean sky in Japanese but it has a different meaning in Korean.
Should have named the character Haneul.
The author must be not Korean then [though all their works, 3-4 pieces, are all set in Korea with the males named after idols]


----------



## Capeet (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm trying to form an opinion on something but it feels like I've already done it WITHOUT fairly considering all the arguments and counter-arguments and now my opinion isn't based on reason and it's annoying me and I have to do something about it


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 19, 2018)

can't focus zzzzz


----------



## Haskell (Jul 19, 2018)

My anxiety is terrible rn. ugh


----------



## Bcat (Jul 19, 2018)

I feel fat and now I’m getting sick...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2018)

dad pls go die if you don't have better things than try luring me for lunch and **** get a life


----------



## Twikster (Jul 19, 2018)

I have so much to do even tho its summer and I keep procrastinating and its stressful and now I hate myself which gives me anxiety attacks and gjdiekdcnsksc I just wanna go back to school already


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2018)

^^sameeeee

I really wish I had a dog. 
I keep thinking of my neighbor's old dog. She was a teacup Yorkie and she was so awesome. I'm much more of a cat person but that little Yorkie was so fun to play with all the time. Of course after the incident with my neighbor I wasn't allowed to play with her again, and I guess they got rid of her because I haven't seen her outside at all in the last year. Now I really wish I had her because I miss her so much.
See I'm like a super clingy person because I don't ever get that much attention irl, and my cats absolutely hate that. Like right now both of my cats hate me because I don't leave them alone. If I had a dog they would love all the attention I gave them.

This is really starting to bother me...


----------



## Haskell (Jul 19, 2018)

Just now my older brother, the one who stole the hot dog, cooks an entire pizza just for himself and my younger brother. Though I got raged at for boiling two hot dogs (AFTER ONE OF MY WERE STOLEN AND I WAS STILL HUNGRY). And I still, after napping, just now, do the cat litter boxes. I go outside to throw the cat litter out. My Mom and Dad is on the porch and I hear my Dad whisper "fukking cat litter" or "fukking (my name)". I was in a good mood before all this. But it ruined my mood ever since then. I haven't ate anything at all that day or today. 2 days no eatin' I have a therapist appoinment tomorrow mornin' and I don't even know if I'm going or if I'm going to say anything about what happened bc what's the point.


----------



## Haskell (Jul 19, 2018)

I don't like feeling like a pile of ****.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 19, 2018)

noooooo reddit is down. How will I know if i've won the argument i picked with a perfect stranger???


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 19, 2018)

**** everything. I have not been in a good mood in a couple of months. The majority of this generation of people are pathetic and useless. We better pray for the very few people trying to actually impact the human race in a good way.

I'm also sick of celebrities talking politics nonstop, more importantly, I'm sick of all the attention the celebrities are getting by talking about issues. Screw them all, and I don't give a crap about which side they are on. They only make matters worse.

Also on a less serious note, **** that Fortnite or backpack kid or whatever dance. I'm tired of seeing it nonstop as it's hard to avoid even when you are trying to avoid it. Trends are garbage and useless.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2018)

It's 11:40pm and I feel like I should be going to bed but... pokemon is life 

Eh I'll probably try to go to bed early tonight and just wake up at like 8am tomorrow, then it's straight back to level grinding and dex building 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cards said:


> snip



I feel ya friend


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2018)

Also my friend has 7 extra Zekroms and he's hesitant to trade one to me like what even lmaooo


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2018)

^wooooow wtf m8

also aaa get monday already tyvm


----------



## sigh (Jul 20, 2018)

vic's house placement. he's one of my starters and while i like him as a villager, he's sitting right on top of where i'm supposed to put my path. MOVE OUT


----------



## Bcat (Jul 20, 2018)

IM SO BOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEDDDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2018)

okay **** was supposed to see a friend on monday after haircut but now they got stuck on some island south bc ****ing fires and stuff


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2018)

When you try to troubleshoot a technical problem and realize that it can be resolved just by restarting your computer.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm not really sure what to eat. My family is broke asf so we hardly ever have any food, and though my dad got paid today I doubt he will be able to go grocery shopping. We'll prob have to live off of random little things in the cabinets and fridge for the next 2 weeks...


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 20, 2018)

what's up with people asking for details about other people's abuse/trauma like Since When is that any of their business.


----------



## Twikster (Jul 20, 2018)

Why is fortnite so popular I don’t care about ur fortnite wins keep them off instagram pls


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 20, 2018)

I've been thinking of hiring a maid to clean our bathroom whenever my family is away. Especially our grandparents' bathroom, since it's a bit disgusting. I'd be in big trouble if my family finds out, though. I just want to live in a clean house. Recently, my family has stated that I can clean whatever I want, but they don't want me to use harsh chemicals. They're afraid of the fumes. They've allowed me to use natural products now. Thing is, I still need to buy some cleaning supplies, and I don't think my family is too happy about letting me buy some. For goodness sake, we don't even have a damn toilet scrubber. We don't even have a broom to sweep up the bathrooms. 

Gosh, I'd really like to hire a maid. I suppose they could come tomorrow evening. I could just ask my grandparents if I could go to the Sunday mass instead. They've allowed me to do so, but sometimes my grandma would stay at home with me. I just really want to hire a maid to clean up the bathrooms; I could maintain it from there, once I get ahold of the proper cleaning tools. Gosh, I wish my family isn't so disgusting.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 20, 2018)

I’m such a weeb I need to stop. No one wants to hear me rant for two hours about the difference between the fma animes


----------



## Eclat (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm hungry but it's nighttime so I really shouldn't go snacking now

Also people keep calling my favorite character a girl and its not funny anymore. It was never funny but now i'm just really tired of seeing it.

Also i think i took too many antidepressants today, dang it. I'm gonna dream about roaches eating my legs again.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 21, 2018)

i think my teacher threw my art homework which i spent 2 solid days on in the bin


----------



## Bcat (Jul 21, 2018)

IM SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2018)

lol some customers.. how did you not notice that shirt was in your heap of clothes?? like what

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> what's up with people asking for details about other people's abuse/trauma like Since When is that any of their business.



ikr, you're not obligated to spill your entire life everywhere like jfc ppl mind ur own business..

and yeah idc about poopnite either like..??


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 21, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ikr, you're not obligated to spill your entire life everywhere like jfc ppl mind ur own business..



it's even more weird when they get uncomfortable if you do tell them because like???? buddy??? if you literally ask to hear about the worst thing someone has ever had to go through Chances Are the reply you get is not going to be funny and light lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> it's even more weird when they get uncomfortable if you do tell them because like???? buddy??? if you literally ask to hear about the worst thing someone has ever had to go through Chances Are the reply you get is not going to be funny and light lol



ikr, also when they sound surprised like.. bruh..


----------



## arturia (Jul 21, 2018)

Fatigue and on and off nausea from new meds


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 21, 2018)

mm. i sorta feel like i hit of a bit of a rut in my life.
like, nothings happening and it feels like i hit a dead end.
not fun.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 21, 2018)

I have no energy and I’m bored as crap


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 21, 2018)

I've thought of living elsewhere; I just can't stand it here. It's destroying my mental health, honestly. If I had the courage to pack up my things and move out, I don't know where I'd go. I'm just sick of the way my family's been treating me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 21, 2018)

Every tiny, miniscule thing that someone says that might be a sign of them getting annoyed with or mad at me, makes me really scared and/or nervous. 

Because of that there's a lot of times when I'm talking to someone then all of a sudden my anxiety skyrockets because I feel like they're getting mad at me or something. I don't want anyone to be mad at me. I didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## jiroutachi (Jul 22, 2018)

I was gone all day as usual, and my boyfriend hardly texted me back. He hasn't responded to me for hours so I'm assuming he has been sleeping but it's frustrating not talking to him. It feels like we keep getting more and more distant since our schedules don't line up and we have less time to talk to one another. I wouldn't mind it if we spent quality time together but we hardly talk about our days/our feelings and it's more like being in each other's presence while doing something else. I just don't know how much more of this I can take before I have to bring it up that I feel lonely (and I'm always the one who brings it up.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2018)

the authorities here, do they really think we're gonna get heavy rain anytime soon.. just continue your work with water choppers and aircraft til its done..smfh.

also mom you hypocrite.. you complain you wanna do stuff on your holiday but all you do is sunbathing 24*7 >.<


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 22, 2018)

Had a hot meal and it's burning my soul


----------



## Bcat (Jul 22, 2018)

I want AC switch already.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 22, 2018)

There was a freaking spider chilling in my bed. Now I know where that mysterious bite on my back came from. >.< 

How am I going to sleep now?


----------



## jiroutachi (Jul 22, 2018)

I try not to tilt at video games, but losing multiple matches in a row is just something else. I can play my best characters and play near perfectly, yet still lost because of my teammates. I told myself I wouldn't play on the weekends because too many casuals play but I did it anyway. Lost a bunch. Got angry. Now I need to undo my losses with this upcoming week. What makes me even angrier is that I was just 1 win away from masters. Looking at my stats now, I'm 8 wins away from it. I don't know why I didn't follow my own rules.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2018)

Freaking heat rashes, begone why do you even get those "dots" D:


----------



## Zireael (Jul 23, 2018)

I bought a new phone last week and it's been a huge upgrade for me but the screen is lagging like hell sometimes to the point where it becomes unusable. Guess I'll have to return it and hope that the replacement doesn't have the same problem.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm trying to practice piano but I'm have extreme difficulty focusing.


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 23, 2018)

gross humid rainy weather and stomach cramps and lots of work to do and i can't tie my hair


----------



## namiieco (Jul 23, 2018)

oop i literally have hardly any privacy online now oh well


----------



## jiroutachi (Jul 24, 2018)

I haven't been able to get my sleeping schedule right. I either sleep in or I take a nap during the day. I'm trying really hard to get the right amount of sleep at night but sometimes it's difficult. I can wake up in the middle of the morning which throws me off, and I sleep in to gain those hours of interrupted sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2018)

The rules if you wanna have a week holiday when you're on work practice and stuff like bruh I've been there for 6+ months?? wmh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm itchy. Damn these mosquitos. I wish they'd all fly into spiderwebs and get eaten up alive.


----------



## sigh (Jul 24, 2018)

can't seem to find anyone with Shari. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2018)

I've been looking for Arceus for a long time and on here for the last few days.

And my friend just traded his Rayquaza for one.




It's times like this I wish I wasn't super jealous of everyone.
But ofc I am.

Time to give him the silent treatment as I weep.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 24, 2018)

y'know, people are awfully quick to dole out criticism and judgement when they couldn't do any better themselves...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2018)

this heat kill meeeee or send me an icy swimming pool


----------



## ShadowLelouch97 (Jul 24, 2018)

I got Cole as a voided villager from my friend's town. He's my tenth and it's going to take so much time and effort to kick him out.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2018)

The wait


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

I have a combined version of "The Entertainer" and "Crazy Frog" stuck in my head


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2018)

I underestimated the amount of spaghetti noodles I would need for this sauce and now I gotta make more rip

I'm too hungry for this xDD


----------



## Twikster (Jul 24, 2018)

I feel like dirt rn.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Twikster said:


> I feel like dirt rn.


Shall I dig you then?

My throat is burning up for no reason


----------



## Zireael (Jul 24, 2018)

I hate you so much. You make our lives miserable. I wish you'd just disappear.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Elvengale said:


> I hate you so much. You make our lives miserable. I wish you'd just disappear.



Who in gods name are you talking to?

Nose is running. Might be coming up with something


----------



## Zireael (Jul 24, 2018)

PyroMike said:


> Who in gods name are you talking to?
> 
> Nose is running. Might be coming up with something



Nobody here, just venting a bit.


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 24, 2018)

at the moment?
my lower back is absolutely killing me.
i dunno what i did to it, but it hUUURTS.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2018)

God it's gonna take forever for my friend to trade me all the pokes I need to complete my dex rip


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2018)

My teeth hurts. I think I'll take some pain reliever before I go to bed.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Darn headaches D:


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Waiting for an episode of escape the night.. can't wait more..


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 25, 2018)

Feels good when you are there for years, supporting your best friend and then he ends up for no freaking reason, making all your other friends in the group choose between him and you. Of course, boys will always stick to boys. That's so sad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2018)

too much to do at work kill me. also gonna be +35 C tomorrow they say hhhHhhhh


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

My mind is reminiscing on all of the embarrassing things I've done


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2018)

I feel hungry but there's never anything good to eat here. Nothing but junk food cause that's all my dad will buy with his extremely limited budget.

*sigh*


----------



## riummi (Jul 26, 2018)

ugh this girl
I mean I still think she's pretty cool and honestly, I could see us being good friends but it ticks me off how she'd rather talk and be friends with my bf but not me?? like it seems fishy if she only goes to my bf for 'guy advice' lol sure sure


Spoiler: rant



and idk why it bothers me SO MUCH but everything she posts/kinda mentions in her ig stories are all things that my bf talks about/says like ??? If I didn't ask that you were out with her getting food, you would have stayed longer but nooo I asked when I saw it on her ig and you said you could leave sooner. So you wouldn't have told me and would've stayed longer too if I hadn't known is my guess. Like what did you pick her up and drop her off like some date? must be more convenient since she lives in the same area too lol

like if you went out with your other childhood friend then I wouldnt CARE bc you guys have known each other forever but nah this girl WE BOTH MET and nooo she doesnt wanna talk to me even though she supposedly 'likes' me like nah that's bs bc if she did then she'd talk to me instead of JUST YOU


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2018)

I put myself down way too much because it's often true that im wrong about what I say. If I'm wrong about anything I basically tell myself that I'm an idiot and I'm not worth anybody's time cause I can't do anythin right.

I also get really scared when I'm wrong, like that feeling you get when someone yells at you when you're innocent. Even of its the tiniest of things I start freaking out and sometimes I even have like a mini panic attack.

Idk what the deal is but I really wish it would stop.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2018)

Okay no need googling that lmao it doesn't really tell u how to lmao i'm fail


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)

Crud, I wish money isn't always a problem. It's frustrating to hear the same things over and over again.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Cold feet


----------



## primandimproper (Jul 26, 2018)

So my much younger sister is at that age where she's supposed to start questioning/exploring her sexuality and stuff. I want her to know that she's safe to talk about that stuff with me because I am LGBT myself and our mother is homophobic, so it's not like she can go to her. Or, at least, I couldn't go to our mom when I was her age. Not without being told how LGBT people were going to burn in He!! anyway. I don't want my sister to be LGBT, honestly. Not just because of our mom, but because of society in general and their general view on the whole thing. But, really, I have no idea how my sister feels because aside from a mild obsession with Captain America, she doesn't talk about who she likes or has a crush on, and that worries me because I was like that when I was younger and it was because I was afraid and eventually led me to be suicidal. I don't want her to end up that way. When I tried to talk to my sister about all of this, she changed the subject, saying it as inappropriate and now I'm afraid to bring it up again.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)

Aw, screw my grandma. I just can't throw anything away, even if it was my own personal belongings. God, I don't need to keep those things. Just now she retrieved some useless items from the trash can, questioning me as to why I didn't keep them as souvenirs. God, they were just school  ID cards. I bet she still hasn't washed her wands after retrieving the 'treasured memorabilia' from the damn trash bin. God.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 26, 2018)

I've been sick as a dog all week, and there's family in town and they did all kinds of fun stuff and I didn't get to do any of it because I've been hacking up a lung. (((


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)

Don't act so innocent and hurt when I get annoyed with you all, or give the cold shoulder. If you people think I should act polite and obedient after hearing all these wounding remarks about me day after day, you can kiss my buttocks. If you believe that tormenting a child with verbal insults and making them lose their sense of self-worth is a form of love, you are terribly mistaken. Just how difficult is it for you all to understand how I feel? I am so disgusted with your principles. I despise how you all believe that being older makes it justifiable to be condescending to those younger than you. I just don't understand. Aren't you supposed to be role models for us? It's quite silly to want children to treat you with love and respect if you are not willing to do the same for them. It's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 27, 2018)

Uggghghghghghgh I just got new glasses yesterday, and before the lady let me have them, and try them on and whatnot, she adjusted them insisting that I "should trust her and that she knows what she's doing." (She shaped the ends where it curves downward, and also bent the part where the leg meets the part around the lenses, inward) Welp, I wore them most of today without problems, when suddenly around like 3-4 pm, I started getting a dull pain above my ears... so I concluded that they were a bit tight, and needed to be adjusted again (Since it was above my ear, I assumed it was because of the ladder adjustment mentioned above). So, we went to get them adjusted again, explaining what I just said. Instead of fixing that, she bent the end curve pieces SO MUCH, that they make right angles now TnT So NOW, they put pressure on the outer part of my ear, making them ache so bad, that I'm literally wearing my old pair because of the pain >.> The way the lady adjusted the glasses honestly leaves me in awe because of how horribly uncomfortable they look on my ear (she checked btw and was like "yep! good to go!" TnT For reference, the end piece was hitting about 3/4 down my ear, right around where my normal earlobe piercing is (for reference). -Sighghghghghghghg- TnT Anyway, we're hoping to get them adjusted AGAIN tomorrow, so we'll see what happens :[


----------



## SweetlySpicy (Jul 27, 2018)

Mmmmmmmm, my online course got canceled schools bout to start in 2 weeks they wont put me in another but I need that course to graduate ) and im pissed


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast (Jul 27, 2018)

I haven't slept for what feels like a few weeks. I mean, I have _slept_ just not very well. I didn't sleep at all last night and I was tired and miserable all day at work.

I can't sleep. I've hit the delirious train wreck but I can't sleep. I'm laying here giggling hysterically at stupid crap I find on Tumblr. I really need to sleep, I have to get up early for the next three days.

Someone send help.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 27, 2018)

Damn it, why did I have 2 coffees on my break at work? I'm tired right now but I'm so wide awake, not remotely sleepy at all, and am now feeling bored haha


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

Found almost all 6 OG parts of armistead maupin's _Tales of the City_ as paperbacks, but we didn't have significant others for some reason.. gg book people sending 5/6 lol. i mean i didn't found it in the boxes where we keep stuff not out in the store yet either so hope i can find it someway...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 27, 2018)

Tanukki said:


> july 27 , please come already , i just want to know if the other half of the year ill be succesful or ill be destroyed.
> and overall , i want to know what will be for my future...hope its good.



Don't worry , everything will be good for you. :")


----------



## Bcat (Jul 27, 2018)

my dad's being a judgmental butthole... again.........

omg who put a stick up his ass


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2018)

waking up "early" when you dont have stuff planned til later and you are just waiting


----------



## Tri (Jul 28, 2018)

Why I've been on the forum all day: boyfriend had his first three day weekend in months but said he had an important school deadline today and couldn't make it to my place ... but Steam was letting me know he was playing games all day. It's distressingly not like him. I had no plans today because I was expecting company, and have been feeling pretty alone in general this month. Y'all are so nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2018)

Tri said:


> Why I've been on the forum all day: boyfriend had his first three day weekend in months but said he had an important school deadline today and couldn't make it to my place ... but Steam was letting me know he was playing games all day. It's distressingly not like him. I had no plans today because I was expecting company, and have been feeling pretty alone in general this month. Y'all are so nice.



Ughh I hate when people do that, the say they have time for you but then they go play with their other "friends".. smfh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 28, 2018)

I really hope he doesn't commit suicide. I hope he's still alive. I don't know this guy at all, but he left this suicide note online. He said he was going to do it at the end of this month. I've called his local police department to inform them of this, but there's nothing much they can do due to the lack of background information. I've only got his age and first name. I've tried to message him, but he hasn't responded. God, I hope he doesn't do it. Also, his message consisted of very personal things. I don't think he's making this up. I'm worried for him. I hope he's going to be alright.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 28, 2018)

i came home from a meetup and now im getting bombarded on every social media with group chats can i just be in peace pls i dont wanna talk to yall


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 28, 2018)

drank a whole cup of coffee today thinking i could handle it

i could not


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 28, 2018)

Damn it, my family is so pissed at me for calling that cleaning lady.


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

It's the summer holidays and I can't seem to grasp that. Instead of going out, I am going deeper and deeper into my room.


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2018)

omg the event I went to today was so hot and there was barely any shade or seating areas! we were waiting in line and a lady in front fainted!! though it looked like a seizure because she was shaking a bit ;; thank god she was okay and got up though but seriously the organizers for the event need to plan better! 

also I think I made things a bit awkard in the convo at dinner with my friends LOL bc like the girl that's been bugging me saw us and made a heart sign to my bf (maybe to me too but idc) and my bf was like "oh yea that's our friend" but I was like "mmm no she's not my friend, she's _yours_" and yikes I just instantly got a bit ticked when I saw her soo


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

**** all this "this is the way millennials are" everywhere, like no i don't consider myself one of those for one bit.. i'm ashamed to be a 90s kid ngl..
-

also not impressed with the captain toad game, if there is something i hate it's camera-horny "open world 3d" **** rather than straight platformer world things


----------



## Dormire (Jul 29, 2018)

My friend just died and I can't feel anything but I'm glad he's free from suffering. (He had cancer.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

Dormire said:


> My friend just died and I can't feel anything but I'm glad he's free from suffering. (He had cancer.)



 omg i'm sorry...
--

also yeah would be nice if you could reply you dumb thing...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2018)

I was reading about the Southern Poverty Law Center for a while, and I learned the truth about them. They are a left-wing hate group. While they did label legitimate hate groups as hate groups, they also labeled genuine Christian groups and innocent conservative groups as hate groups because of their opposition to the radicalism from the left. I have to admit, while the conservatives are slowly moving moderate, the liberals have quickly moved left to a dangerous point. I don’t mind if the Democrats take back the house and senate, but I don’t want them to ever take back the house or senate if they keep their socialist beliefs or continue getting more socialist. So if you think that people that aren’t socialist enough are bigots, then you need to reconsider your thoughts. I’m looking at you, SPLC.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

goddamn thunder.. can you just let me live damn weather


----------



## uyumin (Jul 30, 2018)

I keep drinking because the person I love doesn't care about me..I don't know how to get over it..


----------



## Soigne (Jul 30, 2018)

Anxiety.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2018)

can you please reply, i know you are at your phone smfh.. also why do i still love you as much but i know it's meh because of what you do.. yeah i'm probably not better in some other ways but at least i try..?

also **** u work agency


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 30, 2018)

Coworker drama and exam stress.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 30, 2018)

I haven’t had cramps this bad in a long time. I feel like my insides are in a meat grinder


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm really concerned for myself, especially now realising I feel anxious about booking an appointment to see a doctor about it. I hardly know what to say on the matter, besides knowing certain that I need this surgery for the benefit of my health. I'm really hoping that my insurance will cover it, but is that too much to ask for? I fear that I will get rejected. It's been briefly discussed with relatives, but no one seems to be strongly supportive. The longer I wait, the more it's weighing me down. My boyfriend has been very supportive about it, and he's been asking me everyday if I've called the clinic. Everyday I tell him no. It's such an embarrassing topic, but I do also know that a lot of other women suffer with it. I have analysed and researched the outcomes, possible side effects after surgery and most of all, the procedure. I do know what I'm getting myself into. It's just that inital step, approaching the doctor about it. Hopefully, from then it will all unravel and fall into place. What if it doesn't? At the end of the day, it's a hit or miss, I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2018)

The gyro controls on the 3ds... they were never a good idea and especially not in WW gold. Too uneven and you basically have to throw your 3ds in the air for it to work wmh


----------



## Zireael (Jul 31, 2018)

Performance anxiety wahoooo


----------



## Bcat (Jul 31, 2018)

i want chocolate


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2018)

being sick bc i dont get money the first day and it's basically a waste of time being home lol


----------



## Bcat (Jul 31, 2018)

well im sorry im not all peaches and cream but there's only so much of your crap i can tolerate


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 31, 2018)

I struggle with wide, kinda big,muscular types in drawing...!
Today I did some live drawing sessions and the model had a thin frame..... SIGHS
It’s too late now, I already drew the male mc like a bishounen and if his physique suddenly changes it would be highly unrealistic 8(


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 31, 2018)

I've had this headache for two days now aaaaaghghg time to take some tylenol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

^me being that dog in the sig above whenever i've been sick and then im hungry af and eats too much lol... like that doggo is cute but it's kinda annoying when you just munch down whatever because you are/been sick and stuff blah..

also the heat here begone thot


----------



## riummi (Aug 1, 2018)

omg if you're gonna complain constantly about the money and then when I offer to pay you back and you say it's fine like wtf??


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

i hope i can go to work tomorrow, i don't wanna miss too much and also i need that monday off.


----------



## riummi (Aug 1, 2018)

I am so scared for saturday. I'm getting some of my wisdom teeth pulled out and just reading stories about it is making my light headed. I get so nervous and sick the day of before any procedure


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 1, 2018)

Stress and anxiety. Why can't I relax??


----------



## Bcat (Aug 1, 2018)

*sigh* welp Reddit’s been hacked. Guess I gotta change my password


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

School starts soon (2 weeks) and I'm not ready ;^;


----------



## Twikster (Aug 2, 2018)

I’ve just woken up from a terribke nightmare and I doon’t think I’ll be able to get back to sleep and its like 3am rip


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

when you should eat dinner but blah i'll just have some cheese lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 2, 2018)

Our school schedules came out and my friends and I all had Chemistry first period... but upon looking at our schedules, they all got the same teacher and I got a different one TnT I'm a little bummed out now too >n>


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

The gyro controlling on the 3ds models. Why did they have to add the ds/wii mini games that requires tilting and turning when they knew 3ds gyro is so bad and too sensitive(or not so sensitive because it's slow as heck registering what you do)..damn you warioware gold!


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 2, 2018)

tired and sad what's new lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 2, 2018)

i've eaten like 5 peaches i don't know if that's good or not


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> i've eaten like 5 peaches i don't know if that's good or not



Don't worry about it. Peaches have barely any calories at all, and contain many valuable nutrients.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 2, 2018)

Getting braces put on next week, surgery in 3 weeks, classes start in 4 weeks. Everything is happening so close together & I'm not sure how to cope.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2018)

easily offended people smfh
--

also my co-worker like.. bruh i been on the main/ground floor most of the day since i had to do a lot of cashier and clothes stuff, i only went down to check on the books and help a co-worker placing pillows and stuff for a brief period after lunch... that was uncalled for.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 3, 2018)

I am so gender confused I could cry. It feels like everything in my life is starting to make sense and fall apart all at the same time. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 3, 2018)

i see right through you


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2018)

wow, schizophrenic weather here lol :|

also i'm getting kinda pissed at warioware gold bc i'm gonna be stuck at that darn boss level 5ever due to ****ty gyro controlling


----------



## Twikster (Aug 4, 2018)

My flight has been delayed by 5 hours whoppeee
KILL ME NOW PLS


----------



## Bcat (Aug 4, 2018)

omg mom SHUT UP


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

I just created a post that's not appearing...why me?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2018)

I really don't want to go home.

Okay, so as some of you know, I was kinda on a vacation to go visit family this past week. And I gotta say, it was probably the best week of my Summer. It felt so nice to just be at their house after 5 years, and I really enjoyed hanging out with my awesome uncle (well he's kinda my cousin I guess but that's besides the point). We watched The Office together and always ate some kinda junk food for breakfast  
Also during this week I actually got to sit down and play Spyro 1 about 85% of the way through. Playing that game has made me even more excited for the Reignited Trilogy and has also made me an even bigger Spyro fan!!
My vacation went off with a bang; last night (around 9pm), me, my uncle, and two of my cousins were swimming in their (really large) pool, and it was really warm. We were jumping in off a ladder, going down the slide, and spraying each other with water guns. Then it started to rain really hard so that was fantastic xDD

But of course, everything must come to an end. So I just got home, and though it's nice to see my kitters again and finally sleep in my own room and whatnot, I really don't want to be here. My stupid parents have the cat's litterboxes rightnin our hallway bathroom so our whole house smells bad. It's so cluttered and gross here. And my dad is still a huge jerk (as if he's completely content with himself and simply turns his head to the fact that he's made my mom cry many times with his harsh words). 

You know, the whole week I was gone I didn't cry once, for anything. As soon as I got in my dad's car to go home, I started to cry. I'm not suffering from depression, I just need to get the hell out of this house and stay away.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm drunk already and it's just 5pm.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

Okay now I really wish I weren't here. It's 3 in the morning and I can't sleep because I come back home to a terribly dirty bedroom and house (in general) and I have to wash all of my bedding before I can sleep in it.

Screw it, I'm sleeping on the floor tonight. I shouldn't have to do this though.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

I wanna play New Leaf again but I'm afraid it'll take up a bit too much time and burn me out yet again once I get everything... decisions..


----------



## jiroutachi (Aug 5, 2018)

being ignored by my boyfriend for the millionth time this week. I was thinking about confronting him today about it but he told me the reason was a family emergency. and once again, I cannot confront him like I did last time. he got upset with me and said it was because of family issues that time too. I just wish he'd spend time with me again and talk with me again. I've been bottling up all of my feelings this week and I'm about ready to spill out. I've been crying almost twice a day all week. I just keep thinking about how things used to be and how he used to be so attentive to me but now I'm lucky if I even get to talk to him once.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

My left knee just started hurting again outta nowhere. It feels like every time I take a step or put any weight on it, it's pinching a nerve or something.  

So basically I can't walk very well right now. Hurray.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello flare ups my old friend


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 5, 2018)

Spoiler:  



ugh, it's come to the point where i don't know where or who to rant to. i feel like i'm offending people or i look annoying ranting anything bugging me in my mind. especially some months ago i made threads with rants and i regret everything, i regret bothering the mods and offending people. i'm a nasty childish person who keeps making the same mistakes. nobody wants to hear my problems here, i don't have friends online or irl to talk to, i should just keep everything to myself now. i don't think anyone wants to really hear it. maybe if i try hard enough this will be my last rant on this site, or anywhere on the internet. i don't want to bother people. i'm sorry if i bothered you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

What's bothering me? Not you above me ^^^


----------



## Twikster (Aug 6, 2018)

Anxiety. It’s about 1am where I am and I’m just shaking and crying by myself and I don’t know ehat to do


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2018)

I got my wisdom teeth out yesterday and i'm so scared of messing up the clot/stitches. Brushing is hard to do as well ;; and my jaw aches. I wanna eat so many things but i just can't  it's torture


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

being lazy for once *hits self*


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeah, last few weeks been a bit stressing at work since people don't really know how to take care of the books so had to do it mostly alone with a lil help from one of the summer holiday workers, thankfully he caught up fast lol... Mostly been lazy because that damn week of the month and feeling kinda bored even though it was my day off.. wish i felt less tired

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ****ing gyro controlling on the 3ds, just kill it off already.. it doesn't work one bit with wario ware gold..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2018)

Man I just did not want to get up today. I finally got up at 3:30pm after sleeping for about 12 hours. I just don't feel well, not physically but mentally and emotionally. I'm moving into my new dorm room in 2 weeks so that's been stressing me, and I'm worried about my classes since I want to do well in them. Idk maybe I should talk to my advisor but I really want to talk to the astrophysics prof...

Also my knee still hurts. It's only when my leg is straight, but when it is it's unbearable pain, so I have to walk around with my left leg slightly bent so it doesn't hurt. I have no idea what I did to it, but if this keeps up I might need to talk to my surgeon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Welp now ive got a sharp pain going through the right side of my knee when I try to sit with my legs crossed. Just great.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 6, 2018)

i'm supposed to have worked on homework all day that's due tomorrow but I actually just drew anime fanart all day. 

I have almost nothing done. help.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## riummi (Aug 7, 2018)

I MISS EATING NORMAL FOOD I MISS CHEWING MY FOOD


----------



## Zireael (Aug 7, 2018)

Really not getting enough sleep because of him keeping us awake at night. I never thought we'd be going through this, but I feel like it's just getting worse much faster these days. I need some sort of coping mechanism, and maybe something to knock me unconscious at night so I can actually sleep... Son of a **** *****. I'm always tired.

I hate him so much I want to scream

Oh and my friend bragging about his pulls in Dissidia Opera Omnia while I get **** is always ****ing great too.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)

why is everything good on tv so late darnit channels! (yes i'm old-fashioned get over it)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2018)

Sheila said:


> why is everything good on tv so late darnit channels! (yes i'm old-fashioned get over it)



Same rip
On Sunday I had to stay up until like 4am to watch King of the Hill on TV
Tomorrow it comes on at 12 which isn't too bad but I don't like to be up too late (though it's worth it ^^)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Same rip
> On Sunday I had to stay up until like 4am to watch King of the Hill on TV
> Tomorrow it comes on at 12 which isn't too bad but I don't like to be up too late (though it's worth it ^^)



yeah at least they don't air M*A*S*H anymore on a channel that we have soooo i guess i dont have to stay up lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2018)

I find myself viewing Nightmare's (Lani's) profile quite a bit. I didn't know her very well, but her death still has me in shock. And it's not just her; two other people in my life, whom I didn't know very well, also passed away, back in June. 

This year will not leave me with the same outlook on life. I honestly think about death every single day, I think about my parents gone, my brother gone, my cats gone, my cousins gone, my grandparents gone, hell even my cousin's dog, just gone. I didn't directly think about this until I got home, but the whole time I was visiting my family last week, I looked around the house at all the old photographs of people I remember so dearly, people that have stepped foot in that house and lived with us, that are no longer here, and I just thought, "whats going to happen when this person or that person is gone?" It really isn't a pleasant thought. 

Part of me believes it's a comforting thing, death is, but my poor heart just can't believe it.


I'm shaking really bad, writing this. I should probably stop...


----------



## riummi (Aug 7, 2018)

are you freaking kidding me? You randomly bring up how you asked me to vacuum the kitchen floor LIKE A WHOLE MONTH AGO and then make it sound like I did a crappy job on purpose by "putting all the stuff in the corner"?? WTF? first off that vacuum sucks --- and if it didnt get the debris in the first place then ??? And it was A MONTH AGo so of course debris would pile up over time? why the f are you bringing that up and then saying how I do such a lousy job jesus 

I didn't consiously think "hahah I'm gonna do such a crap job and push everything into the corner just because!" like wtf is wrong with your logic??


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

Found the perfect caftan at work don't you think it was sewn for like tiny kids wtf man


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Soigne (Aug 9, 2018)

I got braces today & my mouth is sore. I'm also a bit embarrassed, as I'm turning 20 next month and I'm just now getting braces...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2018)

I start going back to classes in about 2 weeks and I feel really unprepared. I also feel bad because I was gonna spend this Summer studying and all that, but the end of last semester really killed my motivation so I didnt really do anything all this Summer.

I also need new binders and paper n stuff but I have no money at all to buy supplies ;-;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2018)

I really need to talk to someone .-.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really need to talk to someone .-.



Would you like to talk to me about your problems, or is there a specific person you are having trouble with?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Would you like to talk to me about your problems, or is there a specific person you are having trouble with?



I'm not having trouble with anyone. I might send you a PM later.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 9, 2018)

i'm rly tired of that


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2018)

It's 4am. I waa hoping that I would've been asleep by now, but ofc I couldn't get any melatonin from my mom before they went to bed so I'm up.

And I was starting to fall asleep, but my cat has been hunting for a mouse in my room for the last week, and she randomly jumped on my bed and I coulda swore she released a mouse on my bed so I jumped up and started shaking my blankets n stuff.

Yeah I don't think I'm falling asleep tonight...


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 10, 2018)

alex is super obvious in what hes doing Likeee.......... has he ever considered either asking outright for it or not being overly weird n instead just drop it??? bc the way he is now is just. weird, uncomfortable and really Goal Orientated. either just dont do anything and leave me alone or get right to it Please And Thanks


----------



## Aquasplash (Aug 10, 2018)

It's 3 am and I'm so tired but I can't stop playing on the internet.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## dimicrow (Aug 10, 2018)

I got a sunburn yesterday and you can see the outline of my sunglasses....


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2018)

Lmao at people being offended just because you say "take it easy"... Sorry I was stuck between clothes horses and if I ran I'd probably fall pretty bad. Jesus.

People sometimes when they're your superiors lolol.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm drunk and I have work tomorrow..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2018)

I fell asleep in an uncomfortable position last night. Now the left side of my shoulder feels all sore.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 11, 2018)

I start school again next week. I'm dreading it because these past two years have been extremely rough and personal issues got in the way so many times. My break hasn't been long enough for me to pull myself back together. I'm not prepared for this year. ;-;


----------



## sigh (Aug 11, 2018)

Spoiler: ignore



my anxiety, it's been getting kinda bad again, even with my meds. it's like i can never have one day of feeling normal and even just the thought of having another panic attack scares me.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2018)

my ass rn like stop getting stuck in every dress ever lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 11, 2018)

Not being able to get apples as a native fruit


----------



## Laureline (Aug 11, 2018)

My mother just announced she's taking this week off. And that we'll be spending it focusing on how I apply to jobs. Can't tell if I'm more bothered she surprise announced this. Or more anxious about how this week is going to go.


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 11, 2018)

panic attacks really suck


----------



## uyumin (Aug 11, 2018)

I need to stop drinking.


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 11, 2018)

Whats bothering me is that all of my friends have perfect lives, just hanging out with their other 1000 BFFS, getting invited to parties, going to the mall with their BFFS, and just basically making living my life feel like nothing, because i'm just here scrolling on my laptop and playing ACNL.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 12, 2018)

Just my painful eyelid. It isn't too visibly swollen but it feels bothersome.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 12, 2018)

Staring at the ceiling in the dark thinking about how I almost lost someone but I'm lucky they're still alive, even if I haven't seen her in a year, and talked to her in months. I feel selfish for wondering if she at least thought of me today. I just miss her and hope that things have gotten better, that she's gotten better. 
Hmm... Late night thoughts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2018)

Tfw you want to change your aesthetic, but you love the one you have so much now, you feel guilty for changing it.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm losing weight again, but not in a healthy way in a: my-colitis-is-flaring-up-again way.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 12, 2018)

My family, like always.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2018)

When you have a really awesome weekend and you don't know when you can hang out again...aaaaaaaaaa. **** it.

also i think one of my headbands broke


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 12, 2018)

The annoying notification thingy is showing that I have 1 unread visitor message even though I read it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2018)

Late Night Thoughts said:


> The annoying notification thingy is showing that I have 1 unread visitor message even though I read it.



Delete the most recent one and it should go away.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 12, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Delete the most recent one and it should go away.



Yeah, I managed to figure it out. But thank you anyway. ^-^


----------



## jiroutachi (Aug 12, 2018)

frustrating times with my boyfriend as usual our schedules to match up and we haven't talked much in the past few days. I wish he would go to sleep at a reasonable time so he'd be awake when I am.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## uyumin (Aug 12, 2018)

Im drunk.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 12, 2018)

Being unnecessarily tired ._. It's past midday and I still don't feel awake yet


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2018)

I want more site events, but the staff are like, missing in action.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2018)

It's 12:07am and my cat wants to play fetch lmao

Let me get some sleep pls we can play tomorrow ya crazy cat


----------



## uyumin (Aug 13, 2018)

I almost threw up and was crying because I drank too much alcohol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2018)

So I'm woken up at 6:20 because of a really annoying alarm I apparently had set that kept going off, and now I cant fall back asleep because my parents have their TV blasting in their room.

And even after I told them to turn it down it's loud as ever .-.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 13, 2018)

quit being such a butt mom


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2018)

I'll try to stay sunny for you, but it's hard when I don't know when I can see you again whenever that might be...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bcat (Aug 13, 2018)

That old ‘I’m going to be stuck here for the rest of my life and nothing will ever change’ thing is rearing it’s ugly head again


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2018)

Bcat said:


> That old ‘I’m going to be stuck here for the rest of my life and nothing will ever change’ thing is rearing it’s ugly head again



Don’t listen to it!  You’re gonna take that cutie patootie booty and do what you want with your life.  That’s an order!


----------



## uyumin (Aug 14, 2018)

Im really hungry but it's 12am it's too late to eat.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2018)

why is homosexuality still a bother to anyone in 2018?

smh , its not affecting them anyways.


----------



## tumut (Aug 14, 2018)

d e p w e s s i o n


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Aug 14, 2018)

tumut said:


> d e p w e s s i o n



Same here, been dealing with depression for years now. I'm going through nightly episodes of depression episodes and it's painful.


----------



## ikeafanboy (Aug 14, 2018)

Well everything has been going great. Although I am having financial problems because the financial aid in my school can't get their minds to work. So I'm stuck here, 3 days before my days are due, hoping they finally give me the aid I need...


----------



## Romaki (Aug 14, 2018)

Very first world problem, but I need to rant somewhere because it is bothering me. For my birthday last month, my only gift was a €50 Steam gift card. I bought all the games that I wanted at the time, the rest of my wishlist was too expensive and other games didn't interest me at the time. So I was left with about €20 for a while. Then there was a sale and a lot of great AAA games went on sale for a couple of bucks. I checked my friends wishlists and decided to gift them to people who would be happy about it. I checked everyone who wished for the individual game and gifted it to the ones with the least games owned and least games on their wishlist. I gifted it to multiple people, all of the gifts have been accepted and the people have been online. Out of all of them, only a single person said thank you in one way or the other. I didn't even expect them to write me personally or whatever, but I'm just baffled that they don't care at all. Like if you didn't want the game you could have just declined it. But obviously you did, it was on your wishlist for a reason. And it bothers me so much. Not that I need a thanks, but it's crazy to me that they thought it was whatever.

Anyway, I know it's petty and stuff, but like it still bothers me. I don't care about the money (I mean I kinda do, but I made the decision to gift it away so that's on me completely), but it's crazy to me that people don't even feel anything when being gifted a good game from their own small wishlist. Like I was never gifted something directly, but a couple of friends gave me their Humble Bundle leftovers if it was on my wishlist and I was so grateful to them. I thanked them immediately and played the game as well because I felt obligated to. One of those was Tomb Raider (2013), I always missed the chance of getting it beforehand, and it turned into probably one of my most favorite gaming experiences. And even if it didn't, it's still so unreal when someone gifts me.

And like yeah, I'm selfish too, I wanted to give people happiness so I get it in return. I thought gifting people would be a better experience than buying myself another game I have no time for playing. But I guess I was wrong. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## tumut (Aug 14, 2018)

Metal Scorpion said:


> Same here, been dealing with depression for years now. I'm going through nightly episodes of depression episodes and it's painful.



Depwession, opwession, suffewing....vewy said...just wish some1 would suay hewwo to me

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I hate gay people but I'm gay so I'm basically forced to associate with them


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm feeling a bit out of it right now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 14, 2018)

My new phone case hasn’t come yet and my case less phone keeps slipping out of my hand fml.


----------



## hestu (Aug 14, 2018)

My flights have been cancelled two days in a row!!! I'm stuck in NJ!!! but I might head into NYC tomorrow and go to the Nintendo store since my flight isn't until late B)


----------



## uyumin (Aug 14, 2018)

I embarrassed myself at my aunts house 2 days ago because I almost threw up when I drank too much..


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## riummi (Aug 15, 2018)

not looking forward to packing to move in...I am also not looking forward to my 4 classes in a row ;; how am I going to eat lunch


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2018)

I got on emuparadise today to download the ROM for Pokemon Snap on N64 since my friend was talking about how fun it was and I wanted to try it out, but I was met with an unfortunate issue: apparently they've taken down pretty much every game on any Nintendo console. So now I can't go online and safely download a ROM so I can try it out before I buy it. I mean I still have all the ones that are on my hard drive, but now idk how Im gonna get more. They didn't have to go and force all these emulator sites to take every one of their games down. That's just ridiculous and almost childish.

What a crock. Thanks a lot Nintendo. You have my complete disapproval.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got on emuparadise today to download the ROM for Pokemon Snap on N64 since my friend was talking about how fun it was and I wanted to try it out, but I was met with an unfortunate issue: apparently they've taken down pretty much every game on any Nintendo console. So now I can't go online and safely download a ROM so I can try it out before I buy it. I mean I still have all the ones that are on my hard drive, but now idk how Im gonna get more. They didn't have to go and force all these emulator sites to take every one of their games down. That's just ridiculous and almost childish.
> 
> What a crock. Thanks a lot Nintendo. You have my complete disapproval.



Yeah, the whole handling of copyright infringements is quite harsh. The total lawsuit price is at a price so high that only taxpayer funds can cover.

However, I do have to agree with Nintendo on this. Technically, this is piracy. They made the software, they still own it. Copying their software and distributing it for free or for profit isn?t just illegal. It?s immoral, and it hurts the producers that make the game. I know they are old games, but we must respect the producers.

I would love an N64 Classic Edition or to play N64 games on the Switch, but I want it legitimately.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 15, 2018)

*mental* demons.


----------



## Tri (Aug 15, 2018)

@Alolan I agree in that case and think a lot of people are coming at this from an entitled perspective, but it also hurts the producers when a game is never distributed to a language region so it could be bought legally in the first place! Or if the game is completely out of circulation in any form for decades and doesn't have the fan clout to be seen again. Nintendo makes exactly as much from games like Mother 3 and Live a Live pirated as they do wiped from the internet (out of their choice), so there's still a bit of a tragic element to all of this and I wish those sorts of games had been treated less harshly than their active IPs. I know that's unrealistic.

Anyway I feel like I'm just counting the days until I grow old and sick even though I'm 20. Depression makes me so tired and bad to myself. I'm still looking for a real job, I've only had internships before and I'm getting worried.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 15, 2018)

she texts me 24/7 ily girlie but id like to be able to do stuff in my spare time other than texting u


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2018)

My inability to wait has become unbearable, and there?s no cure for it.



Spoiler: What I?m waiting for



Bell Tree Fair 2018


----------



## Bcat (Aug 15, 2018)

if there's one thing my mom taught me, it's how to let petty drama control your life and ruin your day. And how to bring others around you down to your small-minded level and get angry with them if they don't

I hope I don't continue this cycle of allowing myself to be controlled by the insignificant actions of others.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2018)

**** you gamestop i dont want your informer **** i'm just gonna cancel everything w/ you.


----------



## Clefarious (Aug 15, 2018)

My 3 year old phone no longer holds a charge so I have to keep it plugged in at all times. Because it's 3 years old there's nothing the company can do for me and I now have to buy a new $800 phone that I don't have the money to afford right now -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2018)

freaking pimples begone thots also why are food so boring to make and actually care about what u eat for lunch hhhHh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2018)

Clefarious said:


> My 3 year old phone no longer holds a charge so I have to keep it plugged in at all times. Because it's 3 years old there's nothing the company can do for me and I now have to buy a new $800 phone that I don't have the money to afford right now -_-



You could get a used phone that's about a year or two old and it would probably be fine, and a lot cheaper than $800.
-------------------
I hate how when I'm watching TV I kinda "zone out" 2 or 3 times and have to rewind it like 5 min to see what I missed. It's gets frustrating after the 50th time.

This is why I don't like to actually "watch" tv that much. I prefer it to just be background nose while I do something else.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2018)

My most well-behaved apple is acting like a spoiled brat. She’s even getting snappy with me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2018)

I want to lose weight but I’m in a serious relationship with food lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 16, 2018)

This stomachache.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2018)

I was planning on going to bed around 10pm, but my brother and I got caught up in looking at hilarious pictures of our cats.

Now it's 1am and I'm still not in bed rip


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2018)

dear body: stop getting hungry like every ****in time i dont have time to eat nor can do it

sincerely,

your annoyed brain/mind/etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@my n64 boi .. yeah i hate how i do that too sometimes unless it's some that really holds me in a tight grip or it's something easy. i hate those in between **** so yeah i'm picky with what i watch.


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 16, 2018)

My textbook order has taken about a week to arrive and teachers are getting frustrated. Some of the books have arrived today, but apparently not all of them. Oh joy.


----------



## Twikster (Aug 16, 2018)

A-Level Results Day. I’m not even taking them this year or anytime soon, but I can’t stop looking at twitter statuses of stressed out students who are in clearing. If you, too, did results day today, my thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 16, 2018)

What is the point of being on health insurance if it doesn't cover anything? Fml.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2018)

Sheila said:


> @my n64 boi .. yeah i hate how i do that too sometimes unless it's some that really holds me in a tight grip or it's something easy. i hate those in between **** so yeah i'm picky with what i watch.



I gotta admit though tv does make good bg noise when I'm working on something. It just sucks when I'm trying to pay attention then 4 minutes passes and I don't realize it ^^"

Also tfw you have like 9 alarms set between 6 and 10 am and you end up waking up at 12... I knew I shouldn't have stayed up so late...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 16, 2018)

Feeling anxious.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 16, 2018)

people text way too much and way too often i just feel so drained having to reply to them


----------



## Soigne (Aug 16, 2018)

Anxious, can't sleep, closing myself off from everyone, losing weight & I'm already underweight. I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 17, 2018)

Why is the rum gone?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 17, 2018)

Idk why I've become so self-conscious but I really wish I weren't.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2018)

rip my wallet i buy too much stuff at work, although i think it's a good thing :3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2018)

also why do i ****ing love you still even though you are #1 at making me confused and sometimes annoyed and.. idk making me almost cry.. i mean you ARE really nice and cute when you don't go making yourself "slow and exhausted"... just don't do it then...


----------



## uyumin (Aug 17, 2018)

I ran out of beer.


----------



## tumut (Aug 17, 2018)

my neck, my back, my ***** and my crack is stuck in my head rn


----------



## Keldi (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm slowly losing it.
I'm obsessing over my weight again, I'm getting too self-conscious, I'm crying every time I go in the ****ing shower but I need to ****ing shower, I haven't finished my homework and I'm stressed, I need to finish an online course, I need to clean my room, I need to finish sewing something for school, I need to work, school's in like 1.5 weeks and I'm just a mess right now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 17, 2018)

TFW you're struggling mentally and your family doesn't give any emotional support whatsoever and keeps emotionally abusing you.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 17, 2018)

They gave Toucan Sam creepy, feathery human hands.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 18, 2018)

Although that I've gotten more time to study today, I am a little upset I didn't get to hang out with one of my best friends today. 

I'm afraid that with what little contact we have now, I'm going to completely lose it when she moves cities. I don't want to lose our friendship


----------



## Dormire (Aug 18, 2018)

STOP CALLING US AND START BARKING AT THE COURIERS
WE ARE NOT AT FAULT
UPS/FEDEX IS
americans are just so WEIRD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2018)

Campsite in new leaf. can you give me something nice with your rng, honestly i'm getting really annoyed now.


----------



## sigh (Aug 18, 2018)

big mood ^

dull but persistent headache


----------



## Bcat (Aug 18, 2018)

Dear Mom,

Chill.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2018)

dear mom,

i don't wanna spend half my day off doing your grand monthly shopping just bc you are going to that concert pls chill yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also

RIP Kofi Annan.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Soigne (Aug 18, 2018)

A mouse fell from my ceiling last night and I've been awake ever since.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2018)

Soigne said:


> A mouse fell from my ceiling last night and I've been awake ever since.



Okay wow that sounds pretty gross eww..

why do i even buy these crisps.. i guess they have a bad selection of them here lol


----------



## Tri (Aug 18, 2018)

Are any of my posts on this site vauge or hard to understand? On Tumblr yesterday I was calling out someone I look up to but I was told it sounded like an insult ;_;


----------



## namiieco (Aug 18, 2018)

this is so stupid
just because i dont love you back you decide to get rid of everything we've done together?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 18, 2018)

Why the hell did I do that. God, I feel awful now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't want to leave tomorrow. I'm not mentally prepared for all the bs and ridiculous amount of work I'm gonna have to go through for the next 4 months, and then another 4 months after that.

I was mentally dead by the end of last school year, but I'll probably literally be dead by the end of this year.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

My ****ing roommate messaged me yesterday to say she was dropping out less than a week before college started.  We were really starting to bond, too.  Oh well, fml right? /(@u@)


----------



## Bcat (Aug 18, 2018)

I just looked at old pics of myself and now I want to cry


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My ****ing roommate messaged me yesterday to say she was dropping out less than a week before college started.  We were really starting to bond, too.  Oh well, fml right? /(@u@)



Why would she do that? To me, she sounds like a coward.


----------



## hamster (Aug 19, 2018)

Staying at my dad's house for the night is annoying. I didn't have a bed which is fine so i slept on the sofa but I got like 2 hours sleep and then they wake me up at like 7am by opening up the curtains and putting the tv on. (my dad's gf always does this) lol she's so passive aggressive and *****y all the time no wonder I don't visit much.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why would she do that? To me, she sounds like a coward.



I thiiiink she has her reasons for doing that. Also stop calling people coward or deem them "wrong" just because they ain't your perfect image of the world.


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 19, 2018)

I have an abusive brother, and he's only 6, SIX!!! I totally have no control over him and if I don't let him play those stupid games he installed on my phone he pulls my hair, he beats me up (even though it doesn't hurt that much when he beats me) and the worst of all, he starts ruining my work. Like when I leave my homework or a drawing on my desk, he gets some markers and draws over it. Even worse, I can't do anything about it! When I do something back my mother gives me a punishment 'because he's only a kid' Well in my eyes he's a monster! And ugh, don't let even let me begin about his twin sister, she steals my nailpolish to 'draw' on my dresser and those younger sister-ish things .-. ... Didn't my parents realize they raised two mini monsters? They're like Satan and Satania!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2018)

Alissa said:


> I have an abusive brother, and he's only 6, SIX!!! I totally have no control over him and if I don't let him play those stupid games he installed on my phone he pulls my hair, he beats me up (even though it doesn't hurt that much when he beats me) and the worst of all, he starts ruining my work. Like when I leave my homework or a drawing on my desk, he gets some markers and draws over it. Even worse, I can't do anything about it! When I do something back my mother gives me a punishment 'because he's only a kid' Well in my eyes he's a monster! And ugh, don't let even let me begin about his twin sister, she steals my nailpolish to 'draw' on my dresser and those younger sister-ish things .-. ... Didn't my parents realize they raised two mini monsters? They're like Satan and Satania!!!!!



Okay wow you should call the CPS or stuff... I think your parents doesn't seem ready for that many kids or idk if they raised you strictly and then "compensates" by letting them do what they want.
--

anyway time going so slow when you're going somewhere later.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 19, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why would she do that? To me, she sounds like a coward.



She mentioned she was extremely shy before, but in the email she stated she didn?t feel she was ready for college.  So yeah, I guess that?s pretty accurate.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 19, 2018)

Reconnected with a friend but hes so goddamn creepy now ugh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm moving into my dorm today but my dad isn't bringing my bike until tomorrow ;-;


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

Work is bothering me and I really want the 30-day render to end asap LOL.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 19, 2018)

Dammit Mom quit making me look at horrible pictures of myself I’m going to cry ;.;


----------



## riummi (Aug 19, 2018)

not looking forward to school starting ( I'm so busy on Tuesdays and Thursdays I won't have time to get lunch...I also need to start organizing my room space but it's so small! At least there is finally AC in my new apartment but I wish I didn't have to share my room with someone


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Candyland791 (Aug 19, 2018)

In a few days, I am going to move with my sister and my mother to the man she started dating a year ago.. and what should I say.. We don't get along too well.. He hates me and I hate him. For me, it's going to be like hell, because when we move, I'll have to travel almost an hour to see my best friend and these days we don't get to see each other often, too.. Also, that village where I am going to live has no bus or train stations. I looked around there and I haven't seen a single girl or boy at my age! I absolutely don't know how I will manage to survive there.. Also, driving to school an hour each day and back ''home'' will be super stressing, since I will have to spend much time learning because soon I'll have to obtain the Abitur (=A-level)..


----------



## Bcat (Aug 19, 2018)

i ate sugar anyways and now I'm anxious


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 19, 2018)

Will you just stop doing the laundry, grandma? I can wash my own clothes and the towels myself. You're not even doing it properly, and you left a watery mess on the top lid.  

Also, it's just very upsetting to hear your family calling you mental whenever you point out how disgusting their habits are. Honestly, the things they do are just plain nasty. I want to live in a clean house, just like other people do, but it's difficult to do so when you live with people who have very different standards of cleanliness. My family doesn't care for mold growing in the bathtub, they don't like using household chemical products, they think it's perfectly acceptable to not sanitize the sink before doing the dishes...I could go on, but it'll turn into a huge list. It's just so awful and gross, and I can't change their view on the matter.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 20, 2018)

im hungry ;.;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 21, 2018)

I've been feeling really bothered since Sunday. I'm living in a room with someone I don't know very well, and like right now I've been laying in bed for an hour because I'm afraid to move. I'm normally always embarrassed with everything I do, but now that's heightened even more.

I've been judging and hating on myself more than I did the whole Summer break. I wish I could go ask my counselor for advice but idek if they're in the office rn.


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 21, 2018)

I'd want it to be autumn already but the weather outside manages to be chilly and way too warm at the same time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 21, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> I'd want it to be autumn already but the weather outside manages to be chilly and way too warm at the same time.



I’m tired of the heat too. If heat occurs in any season in the north, here’s what I would say:

Spring - “It’s normal”
Summer - “It’s normal”
Fall - “It must be Indian Summer, still normal”
Winter - “Oh, so it’s an El Ni?o year”


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2018)

Ughh yeah autumn gdi.. I hate this sunny and chilly weather we always get in spring/autumn like gdi can it be hot or cold not both kthx..

also get weekend already pls ;;


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 21, 2018)

- My current living conditions.
- I've been waking up earlier and my partner works nightshift, I've barely seen them for a week.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2018)

Idk if I should tell him that I love him again as much and I want him as my partner/bf again or not.. I mean we were mutual on the fwb thing but since we've been away from each other quite a lot and now seeing each other quite often(which I really love too...) I dunno. I guess I can handle your dad...again. Mine on the other hand and my dumb relatives..


----------



## Tri (Aug 21, 2018)

@DawnPiplup that's the life out here too : (

I started letting myself have dairy and soda again after YEARS without them. I feel pathetic - some nights it's so much easier to heat pizza up and be sick the next day then really cook for people. I have to stop ASAP.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 21, 2018)

my parents are both sheltered idiots who have no idea what they're talking about omg


----------



## babysweatyknees (Aug 21, 2018)

My boss makes me feel like an idiot for talking about things I'm really interested in. I used to have like a glimmer of light for self esteem and I'm not sure why I let her kill that in me. I fantasize about leaving the job and what I would say, yet I can't bring myself to do that.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm an idiot run me over please


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 22, 2018)

Tomorrow is my first day of college.  I’m kinda nervous ahhh


----------



## Bcat (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Tri (Aug 22, 2018)

^^ Honestly high school was more stressful than college. There's typically less interaction with the instructors, and students are being selected for interest in the subject their taking and everyone's a whole lot more mature and helpful to eachother. Have fun!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 22, 2018)

What bugs me is my slow wifi but soon I'm getting new internet, so bye bye my old trashy wifi.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Tomorrow is my first day of college.  I’m kinda nervous ahhh



I had my first day today and IT WAS SO GREAT
I guarantee it'll be awesome, just wait and see 

..............

So the only thing bothering me rn is that I've been living in this dorm since Sunday and every single night I've had a hard time sleeping. Even when taking my sleeping meds. I gotta get used to this stuff, tiny bed...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 23, 2018)

The neighbor cat must be in heat again.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2018)

Both of my headbands broke so yeah I found a good regular one online but should I've known this one would break with flowers on it I'd ordered one more... **** it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 23, 2018)

_"You're just so careful, but it doesn't matter! Your grandma didn't even wash her hands, and she's preparing our food! Stupid!"_

I swear, my family is one of my biggest challenges. I'm also struggling with myself. I'm not mentally okay, and no one in my family gives a rat's ass. They're not helping one bit.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm very...anxious and overwhelmed... I was prescribed a self-injection that was only FDA approved like 3 months ago for migraines and I'm a little...wary... about doing this....


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2018)

run me over with a forklift again please.

..i mean i wanna go since you've been asking, but idk i'm not comfy with those kinda of things even less your dumbass dad driving us there but i dont wanna hurt you since i know you've been wanting and now that your surgery got post-poned and you have a chance i don't wanna let you down.. ****


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 24, 2018)

I ate my feelings today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 24, 2018)

This has actually kinda been bothering me for the last few days, but there's an avatar that I've been using on my Discord for a while now, and I want to make it my tbt avatar.

But not only do I not have a signature to match it... I really like my wah aesthetic ;-;


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 24, 2018)

not liking a bts song doesn't automatically mean you hate koreans but stay on that bull**** honeyYYy


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

I ate a lot of ice cream and my tummy has something going on in it.. I'm having an ice cream baby lmao


----------



## Bcat (Aug 24, 2018)

this is why i regret telling you things mom. SHUT UP.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 24, 2018)

Went grocery shopping with my mom. During the checkout, there was a fly near us. The cashier smacked the fly dead with a fly swatter, and didn't even bother to disinfect the place where the fly was killed. Damn it, and that's where customers put all of their grocery items on for her to check out. It's disgusting. What the hell is wrong with people who don't know basic hygiene etiquette.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, my stomach's hurting.


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 25, 2018)

I caught a cold recently and it's awful.  My nose is so clogged that sleeping is hard, which is why I'm already awake at 7am even though I'd have loads of time to sleep in.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 25, 2018)

I’ll be so glad when the summer heat finally goes away, but if that were to happen, another problem will arrive:

Days are beginning later and ending earlier as part of seasonal progress, but as we continue to deviate from the summer, days will continue to get shorter. How could this get worse? The answer, Daylight Savings Time will end for the year, which makes sunsets even earlier. Summer is only worse because of heat, while the other is worse because of shorter daylight hours.

Once November 4th comes, I will not be ready for this change.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’ll be so glad when the summer heat finally goes away, but if that were to happen, another problem will arrive:
> 
> Days are beginning later and ending earlier as part of seasonal progress, but as we continue to deviate from the summer, days will continue to get shorter. How could this get worse? The answer, Daylight Savings Time will end for the year, which makes sunsets even earlier. Summer is only worse because of heat, while the other is worse because of shorter daylight hours.
> 
> Once November 4th comes, I will not be ready for this change.



Lol I'm so ready for winter cause I it's my favourite season. Summer is too hawt and I get tan very easily :/ (talking about irl)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 25, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Lol I'm so ready for winter cause I it's my favourite season. Summer is too hawt and I get tan very easily :/ (talking about irl)



At least the darkest month gets the brightest nights thanks to the Christmas decorations.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 25, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’ll be so glad when the summer heat finally goes away, but if that were to happen, another problem will arrive:
> 
> Days are beginning later and ending earlier as part of seasonal progress, but as we continue to deviate from the summer, days will continue to get shorter. How could this get worse? The answer, Daylight Savings Time will end for the year, which makes sunsets even earlier. Summer is only worse because of heat, while the other is worse because of shorter daylight hours.
> 
> Once November 4th comes, I will not be ready for this change.



Where I am at, its already getting cooler and I'm excited for fall and winter now.
Yay the nasty sun heat is gone!


----------



## Zireael (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm not sure how to respond to my neighbour's message lately... He's told me that he likes me, which confirms my suspicions, and I have no idea how to answer. I'm not really interested in a relationship right now, and I thought ignoring his previous advances would've been enough to get that message across without being too cutting. I don't want to be rude, because he's a childhood friend, and we've only recently started talking again, it's something I enjoy even though I'm not always receptive of conversation some days. I do genuinely enjoy talking to him because we do have a lot in common, but I just can't see anything else from it. I'm not sure how to tell him without hurting his feelings, I can't imagine how hard it must be to write a message like that to someone, and having to wait for a reply. I just don't want things to be awkward between us. I value his friendship too much.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2018)

Mentally drained.


----------



## LizzyAndTheDiamonds (Aug 25, 2018)

days are going by faster as i grow older, which is sad because i'm not even that old. also, i'm having a lot of self-esteem issues right now which is pretty darn crappy.

(on the bright side i'm going to six flags tomorrow which is always fun)


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

Elvengale said:


> I'm not sure how to respond to my neighbour's message lately... He's told me that he likes me, which confirms my suspicions, and I have no idea how to answer. I'm not really interested in a relationship right now, and I thought ignoring his previous advances would've been enough to get that message across without being too cutting. I don't want to be rude, because he's a childhood friend, and we've only recently started talking again, it's something I enjoy even though I'm not always receptive of conversation some days. I do genuinely enjoy talking to him because we do have a lot in common, but I just can't see anything else from it. I'm not sure how to tell him without hurting his feelings, I can't imagine how hard it must be to write a message like that to someone, and having to wait for a reply. I just don't want things to be awkward between us. I value his friendship too much.



If you're not interested in him just let him hear this song:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 25, 2018)

HOLY **** THERE'S A HECKIN CICADA ON THE FLOOR AND IT'S BUZZIN N FLOPPIN EVERYWHERE

RUN FOR YO LIFEEEEEE


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2018)

Cicadas and those ****s are so creepy flopping aaaa ^^
--
also yeah another week of working I really hope I can see you soon again x3


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 26, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> HOLY **** THERE'S A HECKIN CICADA ON THE FLOOR AND IT'S BUZZIN N FLOPPIN EVERYWHERE
> 
> RUN FOR YO LIFEEEEEE



Hope you survived

But yeah, I'm squeamish around insects too D: That reminds me, I saw some kind of bug (maybe a cricket?) crawling up the kitchen counter...eugh. 

Annoying little critters. I hate finding dead little bugs everywhere in the house.


----------



## Twikster (Aug 26, 2018)

Some idiot on the internet told me to commit suicide. Don’t get me wrong, I know they’re just struggling, but it hit me way way harder than expected, and I dunno what to do now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2018)

Twikster said:


> Some idiot on the internet told me to commit suicide. Don’t get me wrong, I know they’re just struggling, but it hit me way way harder than expected, and I dunno what to do now



Just ignore him. Suicide requests are very hateful remarks. If he harasses you, stay away from wherever he’s at.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 26, 2018)

Twikster said:


> Some idiot on the internet told me to commit suicide. Don’t get me wrong, I know they’re just struggling, but it hit me way way harder than expected, and I dunno what to do now



I agree. Ignore him. Please remember that when others harass you it's their problem. not yours. 

PLEASE don't harm yourself. talk to a family member or friend or even call a suicide hotline if you need to.


----------



## Zireael (Aug 26, 2018)

Twikster said:


> Some idiot on the internet told me to commit suicide. Don?t get me wrong, I know they?re just struggling, but it hit me way way harder than expected, and I dunno what to do now



People will always exploit the anonymity of the internet to make disgusting remarks like that. I'd try not to worry about it too much, maybe do something fun to take your mind off it. Just remember that you're the better person, even if it feels like a loss.


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2018)

my knee has hurt /all/ day long and i have to go to the doctor tomorrow (unrelated) so i'm super anxious and i know i'm not going to be able to sleep well tonight because i'll just be thinking about it!!!!


----------



## uyumin (Aug 26, 2018)

I need to get over the fact that he’s over me..


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

It’s 4:45 am and I’m hungry


----------



## Dormire (Aug 27, 2018)

work is bothering me aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Zerous (Aug 27, 2018)

I had to stay up late studying last night and will have to again tonight and I have to get up at 5am agh


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> It?s 4:45 am and I?m hungry



You're so me lmao

Btw I kept falling asleep in my history class


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2018)

this rude lady customer that comes into work. lol how is just placing the wares in front of you being stressful.. i have other things to do than catering each and every need you have.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

I want to sleep but I don't want to sleep..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2018)

The amount of work I have to do is endless...

I can try my absolute best to meet the expectations of both the music and physics departments, but at the end of the day I'm one person, and I'm doing all I can, even if that means risking my physical and mental health.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> even if that means risking my physical and mental health.




okay, man take a minute to breath. you don't need to be perfect A+ throughout all subjects student. step down a bit and do the best without risking stuff. your health is more important than school.


----------



## Zireael (Aug 27, 2018)

I should be asleep, but I'm not. God I'm going to be tired in the morning.


----------



## hestu (Aug 28, 2018)

the doctor actually went ok but i have to go back 2 more times, preferably before school starts in a week but i just wanna be able to relax ;( also my inhalers cost more on my new insurance and i'm not sure i can afford the second one


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 28, 2018)

the fact that im suicidal even though on several antidepressants proves the existance of a devil. checkmate atheists


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2018)

I don't feel so well. I hope I won't have to go to school today.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

So there was rat in our house (uegh). I was laying on the couch and it came out of nowhere and jumped on me... I screamed so loud that my mom came running to me xD. Idk where it's now but ima catch it somehow... (I'm still shaking... I don't have a thing with mouse and rats)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2018)

omg yeah if that was random wild rat i'd be creeped out too.

also ded so i hope tomorrow is calmer huerghfdjg


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Zireael (Aug 28, 2018)

I always get hungry for stupid things before bed reeeeeee


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2018)

No matter hoe much I hang around my roommate, I feel super uncomfortable when I'm in a room with just her.

Like I just wanna get up and go to my fridge to get something, but I have, like, severe anxiety, like idk what she's gonna do. I know she won't hurt me but im still terrified.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> also ded so i hope tomorrow is calmer huerghfdjg


Sameee


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2018)

Gosh, I still need to finish up all this homework.


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 29, 2018)

This presentation for social studies is definitely bothering me since I'm terrible at both social studies and history.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2018)

^those subjects were actually two i liked and were good at lolll....

also weh still a bit tired since last night but idk 6 days working weeks are always faster than 4 ones ironically


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Nothing


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2018)

I've got several assignments to finish, but I feel a bit down at the moment.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 29, 2018)

Those three days of storms that knocked out your internet and power? How about another two days of that.
I'm just living it UP.


----------



## Zireael (Aug 29, 2018)

Cramps keeping me awake


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 29, 2018)

i remain unbothered tbh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2018)

I am getting tired of cats pooping on the carpet upstairs. This is why I do not welcome any of them in my room. If there are litter boxes for them, why would they still keep pooping on the floor, in a room where no litter boxes are?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 30, 2018)

Cramps.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 30, 2018)

Someone said my characters are sassy and cool
im a happy beansprout

it was my intention for them to be dorks since that’s what i am most confident writing about (LOL) but if they’re seen as badass, that’s a plus *__*

- - - Post Merge - - -

What’s bothering me: ive only eaten junk food this week and i don’t have time to cook


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)

I wanna play on my Xbox but there's a thunder storm so I had to unplug it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2018)

I met someone really nice today who seems to love Nintendo stuff and Star Trek as much as I do, but I think I blew it. I talked to her for a bit, but I could tell she was really shy like I am so it was difficult for me to try to make conversation. I was afraid to say anything else to her, and so I ended up just walking away.


But I feel stupid for doing that. It could've turned into a great friendship, but instead I'll just spend the rest of my life playing videogames all alone...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2018)

Anyone knows if the Streetpass thing is shut down or stuff? I can't get anymore hits with my 2 consoles ??


----------



## Twikster (Aug 30, 2018)

There?s this one girl who?s left my school who really dislikes me and it really bothers me even though the feeling is mutual and I don?t think anyone else feels he same way as her. Idk why I even care so much...


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 30, 2018)

*Sheila*
Still works for me!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Twikster*
It's a lot easier for our brains to prioritize negative thought than positive.
If the memory comes up, you just have to tell yourself that it's already over and done with.
Think about things that you're currently dealing with that are affecting you now.
I get that this is easier said than done, but it's a start.

It also helps to think that all bullying stems from insecurities.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 30, 2018)

It's only the second week of school, yet I still have lots of late work to turn in.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 31, 2018)

when the only thought that's cheering you up is the fact that you're just a speck of dust in the universe and nothing you do will stop the world from turning or the universe from unfolding. everything you do won't matter in the end and at least that doesn't make you feel like such a bad and ****ty person in hindsight


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 31, 2018)

I wish my family would just stop comparing me. What's frustrating is, they haven't the slightest clue in what classes I'm taking. 

_"But, your uncle had no problem at all with high school!"_ 

Because of that, they think that it should be easy for me. My family's just so ignorant about my studies, and yet they expect me to get straight A's and be an excellent student. They don't motivate me at all; if anything, they frustrate and discourage me. They're not interested in my academic life, all they care about is me being perfect. I envy the people who have parents that ask how their school day was and what'd they learn in school. I never get asked questions like that.

The work isn't that demanding so far, but it will be soon. One of the more challenging classes that I have is AP Lang, and I'm a bit worried for myself. I hope I can manage it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2018)

@Snow now it worked... I hope pulling that one trick worked...


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 31, 2018)

What's bothering me right now is the fact that I am kinda bored.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 31, 2018)

*Sheila*
Good to hear! Hopefully all stays well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2018)

I woke up yesterday with a very mikd sore throat, and my today it's turned into a head cold. I really feel like I need to just lay down, moving around a lot has made me feel nauseous.

But I still get to go to Calc and choir and all that good stuff... yay...


----------



## buniichu (Aug 31, 2018)

my day starts out good, then when im at the bus stop in the morning today, i forgot my phone, including my earbuds. And i got really upset because i charged it and its at 100%, and the bus came, so i got on. After i sat down in the front, the only thing i had on me, was my other phone thats cracked, and only has 8% on it, and my portable charger isnt working, so im trying to get through the day, as fast as possible. "That one thing you forgot in the morning." ;__;


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 31, 2018)

My ankle is so sore, hopefully it will be okay tomorrow for work ;-; I think I should get it re-evaluated maybe. Last time I saw anyone about my ankle problems was over 10 years ago, but I'm seriously getting sick of the pain and limping every morning after getting up. I don't know if that qualifies for going through the process again of diagnosis and treatment, because I assume the my medical files would be long gone :/


----------



## Zireael (Aug 31, 2018)

Feeling like I'm "low priority" to my friends lately...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2018)

Shoulda picked that snek ring up at work and asked when it got in.. regrets lol i really want it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowesque said:


> *Sheila*
> Good to hear! Hopefully all stays well.



Yeah, I'd hate to start all over again on my streetpass stuff man, those games are what I play the most aha.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2018)

My nintendo being region locked when it comes to the digital content. What is so hard co-ordinating those? I doubt the themes have age rating and such **** going on??


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2018)

Two days ago I was starting to get sick, and yesterday evening my voice started to sound ratty and sickly, and I said "oh boy I think I'm losing my voice, it'll prob be gone by tomorrow morning."


And sure enough, my voice is gone today.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2018)

Body stop being tired that was a somewhat normal week for ****'s sake nothing special or too much....except like idk tuesday but that was rare.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 1, 2018)

My mom's screaming at my grandma again.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 2, 2018)

Spoiler



I don't care if anyone reads this or not, I just wanted to hide how whiny and annoying I sound from general eyesight.

My mental health has gotten horrible, especially now that the new semester has started. I've gone from having a full course load this semester to thinking about dropping to the least amount of credits I can take and still be full time. Everything is so difficult. I laid in bed for 4 hours this morning not even moving. I did nothing but stare at the ceiling. I went to school to do homework & it took me 7 hours to do two 20 page readings + my art homework. I don't really know if I should drop this history class or not. The professor is so boring, the textbook is dry, everyone's attitudes in the class really suck & it's the last thing on my priority list. Class has only been in session for 3 days and I'm already 80+ pages behind in readings for the class. I don't know what I want to do anymore aside from drop out and work at a coffee shop for the rest of my life.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

i hate
work
he he


----------



## sigh (Sep 2, 2018)

I used flower food on four different blue berrypetals and not a single one spawned a jelly bumbledrop


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 2, 2018)

Every part of my body is aching right now, I'm always unnecessarily tired and just feel meh right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2018)

people who focus on school too much and need straight a+'s all the time.. chill...

- - - Post Merge - - -

also my aigis ploosh being in customs but they can't bother to send me payment/pick up note stuff.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 2, 2018)

A part of me is nervous about what's going to happen, but yet another part of me wants things to change.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2018)

^I believe in you, good luck!!!

Also what to do with my last toy shop room, i mean i hate those life necessities req's maaan


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2018)

I got a new pair of headphones pretty cheap ($6) but the left earbud is a bit too soft and they're not as loud as my other pair (like if I was riding in a loud car I wouldn't be able to hear through them very well). Usually when I get headphones like this they're decent, but these are just a meh.
I guess I could just use these as a backup, but I would still like to invest in a new, good pair before the ones I have inevitably give out.

Edit: also I'm trying to install Mathematica on my laptop but it's taking 1000 years hhhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> people who focus on school too much and need straight a+'s all the time.. chill...


See I always thought that I would never get anywhere in my career unless I was an excellent student and always got A+++++s and if I wasn't perfect I would fail miserably, but I'm starting to understand that I think my love and passion for what I do will get me a job before any grades would.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2018)

I need to go to bed but I _really_ don't want to hhhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah I mean they don't really look at A+ grades unless you like have talent for the high rooster jobs and even then your looks and ways will probably impress more in the end (sadly in some "looks" ways).

I mean with my Asperger I'm glad if they'd accept me for a part-time job or stuff considering you don't really get much help here unless you got contacts still or just have luck -.-

But yeah study what you are passionate about and feel easy about, don't do anything too hard science/doctor/lawyer thing just because you wanna impress your parents.
--
also goddamn meetings why do you have to place em so early when i said they would be fine with me leaving an hour?? aaa


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2018)

Why is Shep so hard to find lol wish I had his weegee card


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm trying to practice but I'm having a very hard time concentrating because the humidity in this room is like 135% .-.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 3, 2018)

God, there's an insect in our bathroom. It's either a cockroach or a cricket. I was planning to catch it with a cup, but I don't know where it is now. Ugh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2018)

Welp I completely underestimated how much physics homework I had due tomorrow morning and now I'm gonna have to rush to get it and my aural skills hw done. Plus tomorrow is my heavy workload day, but I've still got calc homework to finish, a whole bunch of history notes to read, and I gotta practice.


This is what happens when I try to give myself a free weekend. Apparently weekends don't exist anymore.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm sick... ?~?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2018)

This is what we're learning in physics th







It hurts lol
Gotta do some research to really get this concept...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This is what we're learning in physics th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just that pic is giving me headaches tyvm xD

also mail can you just release my stuff?!?!?!?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2018)

I want to switch out of my Spanish class, but I don't know which elective I will be switching to. I mean, I'm not that interested in any of them. I just want to drop out of Spanish because I've decided that two years of it is plenty enough, and I'm lacking interest in it now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2018)

Also, I'm falling behind in school. I've got late work in three of my classes. I'm hoping to get them turned in soon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Also, I'm falling behind in school. I've got late work in three of my classes. I'm hoping to get them turned in soon.



GOTTA GET THEM PRIORITIES MANG
AND IF U NEED HELP WHO YA GONNA CALL???


ANYWAYS I got a buncha calc homework and history reading due tomorrow, gotta get it all done before I go to bed rip
Hopefully I don't end up staying awake til like 2am like I did last night...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> GOTTA GET THEM PRIORITIES MANG
> AND IF U NEED HELP WHO YA GONNA CALL???
> 
> 
> ...



Umm...homework busters? 

And I stayed up at around three am last night but I didn't even do my homework lmfao


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Umm...homework busters?


NO YOU CALL ME BOIIIIII

- - - Post Merge - - -

But good try 



It's like 11pm and I'm not even workin on my homework due tomorrow wth is wrong with me xDDD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> NO YOU CALL ME BOIIIIII
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



YOU CAN DO IT HNNGSHSHSHS 

I still need to finish my homework, too...we're in this together man


----------



## hestu (Sep 5, 2018)

got good news at the doctor so i'm no longer stressed about that but now i'm stressed about classes starting up tomorrow ;(


----------



## Dormire (Sep 5, 2018)

im bothered by everything


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 5, 2018)

I’m excited for the new Nintendo Direct, but I have to wait another day to watch.


----------



## Bosmer (Sep 5, 2018)

Probably going to need to buy a new mouse for my computer since it keeps disconnecting every minute, even with new batteries. -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2018)

Gonna need new earphones... bleh. Might just cave for the Pride rainbow flat cord thing after all.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 5, 2018)

Feeling out of sorts right now.


----------



## hestu (Sep 5, 2018)

Stressed and scared!!!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 5, 2018)

bye.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2018)

I have stayed up til 2am every night for the last 2 nights, and now I'm about to do it again.

And it's not really because I'm procrastinating, it's just that there's so much work to do and so little time...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2018)

My mom not washing my compression stockings even though I told her to specifically do it because they were dirty af. Thanks -.- I mean she was free and I told her to do it because they were dirtier than I thought and she had time, I didn't so now I have to wear em dirty.. tyvm.

Also my ordered stuff never coming, **** it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2018)

My physics class is starting to bother me.

I really feel like I need to talk to my prof about the fact that my life is so busy and that I'm having a hard time finding time for everything while not, like, going completely insane, but I'm afraid of her being mad at me. I asked a question about the homework last night and she did kinda help but she also replied with "We did this last week" so now I'm terrified of getting it wrong and I feel stupid for not having the time to start it until last night.


Idk but I just need a break.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 6, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> "We did this last week" so now I'm terrified of getting it wrong and I feel stupid for not having the time to start it until last night.


Ugh honestly that's one of the worst replies you can get from professors. It just makes you feel so useless. I hate how they expect you to absorb absolutely everything instantaneously. Like I don't have time for that man, if I had absorbed it then I wouldn't be here asking you!

I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2018)

Finally got the payment fee thing for my Japanese package... like bruh how can you be like 4 days late sending me snail mail instead of text???? Pretty sure they got my number roflmango


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 6, 2018)

Whats bothering me is that my TV remote is so bad and cheap even its from a Samsung TV.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bcat (Sep 6, 2018)

Horrible headache >.<


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 7, 2018)

I hate it whenever my mom's home.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2018)

Wow so they replied from customer service???

"lol ur US mail is on the way, u can pick up soon (tm), JP package like lol not ready yet but maybe soon(tm)

as well. **** u mail guys last time i order from outside EU unless you remove this ****.


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 7, 2018)

I miss how active tbt used to be


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2018)

Fleshy said:


> I miss how active tbt used to be



Me too. It used to be very active back when I joined.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bcat (Sep 7, 2018)

My vacation might be called off


----------



## namiieco (Sep 7, 2018)

why does learning a foreign language compulsory its such a pain 
i get so much homework and i have a lesson everyday. instead of learning a language i'll forget right after my final tests i could be spending my time doing something beneficial to me as an individual but thats not how the world works


----------



## Dormire (Sep 7, 2018)

my workmates and my leader are faking kindness after throwing me right under the bus i want to just kms ughhhh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm supposed to be at the science center tomorrow morning right at 8am. I dont even know if I can wake up _at_ 8am. Ugghh.


----------



## Flare (Sep 7, 2018)

My new 3ds is slowly deteriorating... I have such an awful luck with 3ds systems.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm supposed to be at the science center tomorrow morning right at 8am. I dont even know if I can wake up _at_ 8am. Ugghh.



I wake up at 6:00 AM every Tuesday and Thursday if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wake up at 6:00 AM every Tuesday and Thursday if that makes you feel any better.



Well I've spent every day this week staying up really late because of schoolwork needing to be done, so it's been tough for me to wake up really early.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 7, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well I've spent every day this week staying up really late because of schoolwork needing to be done, so it's been tough for me to wake up really early.



I would say after you get home from school you should do your homework right away and get it done then take a nap.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 8, 2018)

I just want to get the hell out of here. Recently, I've fantasized about living at a friends' house. I imagine their family to be kind and wonderful, and much better than mine. I wonder when that lady is going to come over to my house to check up on me. I just want a better life. I can move out in about two more years, but I don't want to suffer that long.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2018)

Can we please just get this lab report finished up, I've been here for 3 hours and I'm ready to go back to my dorm and catch up on much needed sleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> I just want a better life. I can move out in about two more years, but I don't want to suffer that long.



You don't deserve to suffer for that long. You don't deserve to suffer at all. I really wish I could help you.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 8, 2018)

Too many readings to do, not enough time in the day to do them.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 8, 2018)

I feel like I'm starting to get sick. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2018)

...are you okay? you sounded pretty distant and prioritizing other stuff when both your parents said we could hang out another night... i'm glad you enjoyed the movie i picked though...


----------



## Bcat (Sep 8, 2018)

I don’t WANNA do my homeeork


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 8, 2018)

lmao why do you even talk to me if you hate me so much


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 8, 2018)

Fleshy said:


> I miss how active tbt used to be



Really feeling this hard.......Hopefully it will pick up with AC Switch


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2018)

I got a plate of fries and some chicken to eat for dinner, and when I went to grab a cup for dipping sauce, all my fries slid off the plate onto the floor.


I mean luckily I'm jot that hungry so it's not really a loss, it just make some so mad.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2018)

Okay, so it's like 5 in the morning and I was just trying to sleep peacefully, and then the stupid fire alarm goes off in our dorm and were forced to leave the dorm and stand in the freezing rain. Luckily they let us go into another dorm while we wait.

So I'm back up on my floor and there's like stuff all over the floor as if someone pulled the fire alarm and set off the extinguisher. There's a lotta crap floating in the hallway and There's a thin layer of something on the floor.

Also my cough is really bad rn. I want to go back to sleep but I'm pretty terrified and anxious.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 9, 2018)

I feel disconnected from my life and I don't know how to remedy that.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

life rn ugh can i just get weekend again.

also the fact that these screw are so tightened i can't get em loose


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2018)

Trying to get to 400 entries quickly is too much of a chore for me. Blogging is more like a chore.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 9, 2018)

I've got homework to be working on, but I can't get myself to do it. I'm feeling quite unmotivated right now.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 10, 2018)

Just leave me the hell alone. If you're not going to be supportive of me, then the least you could do is to just stop putting me down all the damn time.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 10, 2018)

My cold


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2018)

Wow the election here got messed up, and the amount of people supporting the Sweden Democrats is creepy... and those not voting at all. Like go do your goddamn duty and read up and vote still even if it's a blank or joke "donald duck" vote


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2018)

literally anything drains my energy so much i cant even imagine myself getting up for another day of school tomorrow i feel like a dead piece of meat lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 10, 2018)

I kept wasting my days


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2018)

Lack of delicious food atm.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 11, 2018)

this night, i went from taking a liking to a guy, instantly got turned off, now im taking a liking toward another guy.
this cannot end well lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2018)

Thinking we might have some thot bugs somewhere, I keep getting random bits and ****


----------



## Bcat (Sep 11, 2018)

@mom you're trying really hard and I appreciate that but I'm not sure you're even capable of helping in the way i need...


----------



## Bosmer (Sep 11, 2018)

I just feel like I'm not getting anywhere with my life rn and I'm just disappointed in myself. I'm trying to keep things positive but it's just been hard to keep that up lately + depression coming back kicking me in the ass


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2018)

Dear customs,

Just release my goddamn plushie, it's nothing hentai or illegal and I paid the fees

Sincerely,
Angry customer


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 11, 2018)

the left click button on my mouse is barely working ):<


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2018)

I really need to finish my calc homework rip
I don't even have that much left, I just really don't wanna do it xDD

Also it's taking forever for me and my lab partner to finish our report hhhh
gotta meet with him tomorrow evening to finish it, hopefully it actually gets finished this time...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 12, 2018)

All the things that I didn't realize went along with being pregnant...like the raging headaches.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 12, 2018)

ugh i wish life was like a math equasion


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2018)

wow why does that bracelet link has screws if you can't remove them wtf.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## jiroutachi (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm sick for the second time in the span of a month. I don't know why I keep getting sick other than my brother and dad have gotten sick before me, and have spread their sickly germs to me since we live in the same space. I don't share food or drinks, so that's why I'm so upset at being sick. I can hardly breathe throughout the day and I cough all night even after taking medicine. I absolutely hate being sick because everything is 100x more annoying. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2018)

Since when are you in shape for that -.-


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2018)

My sister got sick again few days ago and today now I'm sick and so is my other sister.
My sister doesn't wash her hands after she gets back from school and she doesn't cough or sneezes in her arms. This is why I can get sick easy from my sister because she doesn't keep herself from spreading the germs.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 12, 2018)

I just.. wish I had a different life. One that felt like it was worth living


----------



## hestu (Sep 12, 2018)

So nervous to start student teaching tomorrow!!!! ;(

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> I just.. wish I had a different life. One that felt like it was worth living



I'm sorry you feel this way  let me know if you need anything, okay?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2018)

My mom....she's such a snake at times! I hate her.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 12, 2018)

Spending every evening doing nothing but homework is such a bittersweet way to live the college life : , )


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 13, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spending every evening doing nothing but homework is such a bittersweet way to live the college life : , )



I didn't know there was any other way to live the college life :')

Just really tired as usual and really want this test to be over so I can stop thinking about it. It's literally been on my mind for like over 6 weeks now, non stop thinking about it. It will be nice for it to be over!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2018)

Run me over with a forklift please and thank you I'll pay for it


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I don?t WANNA do my homeeork



No one does


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2018)

Firelight said:


> No one does



true that, unless you count my film studies thing back when i was at uni. those were mostly fun actually aha.
--

also ugh i feel really crappy now can someone just cheer me up lol D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm in a constant state of dilemma where I really love learning about physics and doing problems n stuff, but I really don't like having to sit down for hours and do it.

I think it's because I'm just so worn out. If I could catch like a 3-day break that would be perfect.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2018)

^sounds reasonable, i mean if something that you like suddenly becomes too much then you need a break. i hope it goes well for ya fren <3


----------



## Bcat (Sep 13, 2018)

This is gonna be a very long car ride... and not the fun kind


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

Sheila said:


> true that, unless you count my film studies thing back when i was at uni. those were mostly fun actually aha.
> --
> 
> also ugh i feel really crappy now can someone just cheer me up lol D:



Actually I do like Math and its the only thing I enjoy of homework is math and nothing else.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 13, 2018)

Feeling a bit down again today.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 13, 2018)

My moms being judgmental again sigh


----------



## Flop (Sep 13, 2018)

The fact that I haven't been on this forum in years and login to see how my friends are all doing and they all went inactive.  feelsbadman.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2018)

Flop said:


> The fact that I haven't been on this forum in years and login to see how my friends are all doing and they all went inactive.  feelsbadman.



But since a new AC game has been announced, I bet your friends will come back.


----------



## hamster (Sep 13, 2018)

my chinchilla is KEEPING ME AWAKE!!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> But since a new AC game has been announced, I bet your friends will come back.



But who knows his/her friends maybe have left acnl and they might not want to come back to ac, because few friends of my on the 3ds on ac had left acnl and still today they never came back.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 13, 2018)

Damn, what a waste. Tried opening up a bag of Lifesavers gummies just now, and half of it sprung out and landed on the floor. 

Also, I still need to finish my homework.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2018)

^rude gummies 

i feel a bit better now and hopefully my plush is soon here but honestly i do feel like a bit crap now still.


----------



## goro (Sep 14, 2018)

i hate the world so much honestly don't you love ptsd and depressive episodes at 5 am in the morning


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 14, 2018)

Flop said:


> The fact that I haven't been on this forum in years and login to see how my friends are all doing and they all went inactive.  feelsbadman.



I feel personally attacked right now. 

The only thing bothering me right now is that I have to go back to work tomorrow after being off for a week of staycation.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2018)

Kaiaa said:


> I feel personally attacked right now.
> 
> The only thing bothering me right now is that I have to go back to work tomorrow after being off for a week of staycation.



Omg hi there as well!!! 
--

also dayum my hair is fatty again, welp time to shower n stuff.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2018)

i hate german class


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 14, 2018)

What an awful time to have a cold.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2018)

Just a little tired.


----------



## Poptato (Sep 14, 2018)

The weather. It's really pouring down hard from where I'm from. Despite it being only signal no. 1 TT^TT


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 14, 2018)

I feel like going to get some food but I just ate like almost 4 hours ago sooooo
Boredom is upon me *slowly dyinggg*

Idk maybe I should go to the music hall and practice piano for a while.


----------



## hestu (Sep 14, 2018)

stomach hurts ;(


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

Neck pain


----------



## Soigne (Sep 15, 2018)

Money.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 15, 2018)

My family's just so narcissistic. I can't ever win against them.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 15, 2018)

pleplre)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

Autumn weather. I swear I'm gonna go get a cold anytime soon.

Also I should really go book a laundry time but tbh my mom works better times and get up early/gets to bed late so she should had time before she left sigh...


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

I, boorrreed. I wanna play splatoon 2 But my switch is dead and don’t feel like getting the charger putting it in the dock or playing it on the tv. Don’t know what I wanna do


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

laundry and that i have to clean up more and buy food **** kms :^^)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

btw does anyone at all have the weeding day/flower set here? :thinking: seems to be heckin rare


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 15, 2018)

*Sheila*
It can be a pain.
Most presumably have Beautiful Ordinance & it's random what you get after the first time completing.


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 15, 2018)

Having such an awful cold and being so tired when I have work and so much other stuff to do, I'm just spending all my free time in bed and neglecting tidying and everything, I can't wait to feel better and have the energy to tidy because it is well overdue


----------



## uyumin (Sep 15, 2018)

I’ve been sober for two days. I want to crawl up in a ball and cry.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 15, 2018)

I don't want to feel like this.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Sep 15, 2018)

These flip floppin allergies >:C


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Might be something wrong w/ my head. Also, my feet are puffy(though not as much as a day or two ago).


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *Sheila*
> It can be a pain.
> Most presumably have Beautiful Ordinance & it's random what you get after the first time completing.



Yeah, I mean I did try actually weeding way back but still if you want everything you have to like TT back and then you get 10 stereos anyways so... yeah D:


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

I didn't get much sleep. Hopefully tonight I will.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2018)

Words cannot fully describe how much I hate the Wii U. I only have 5 games for it, two of which are on or are going to be on the Switch (MK8 Deluxe and NSMBU Deluxe), one of which is dumb (Lego City), one of which has low replay value (Super Mario Maker, I wasn't very pleased with it to say the least), and one I actually like, SM3DW. I honestly think that game is the only reason I would ever come back to the Wii U.

I'm also very mad at myself for transferring all my Wii save data to this stupid console. Playing those games on the Wii U just isn't the same at all. I'm regretting it the more and more I think about it.


I think I'm gonna sell my old Wii for parts (since it has an unremovable brick on it) and buy a new one, and just restart all my old games, including NSMB Wii, Mario Kart Wii, and AC City Folk. I'm pretty sure I can get an old used Wii in good condition for about $60. I just cant stand playing the Wii U anymore. If there wasnt a bunch of valuable data on it I would seriously just throw it out my window.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

Dumb body stop being tired, I did sleep for a good time and stuff wmh


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Dumb body stop being tired, I did sleep for a good time and stuff wmh



Story of my life.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2018)

I've been feeling really off lately... like I'm not myself anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

How impossible it is to get a short gloria flower in streetpass garden thing come on i just need that job ticket aaa


----------



## Flare (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2018)

I really need to start my physics and calc hw but I'm so tired of school I just can't get myself to do it. So tiring.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

My mom, she can be a real *****. She needs to take a chill pill.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2018)

^mine too. why do they always turn into hormonal witches when they get home?? :i

also can they update **** regarding public transport???


----------



## BetaChorale (Sep 17, 2018)

Spoiler: Hello Belltree, I'm back for my yearly wreck up



hhhuuuuOOOOOOOH my dear

Yeah so I'm starting with bell tree related business

I opened a few shops before i deserted the site again, because I do that, for reasons that are stressful to talk about.
I told myself "Beta, don't open any shops, you're just gonna leave them hanging again"
And I did.
For like the 4th time in my life. Across many contexts.
I gotta do something to make up for it, but art isn't an option and it's art i promised and it terrifies me to come back here because of it
And it's no one's fault but mine but I chose to face it this time so here I ammmmm please help

Jokes aside, my virtual world is going well. i decided to buy another copy of animal crossing 2 days from now and use my spare DS for homebrew nonsense. I get the feeling that kinda stuff isn't really done here so I still have my main town that has been doing FANTASTICALLY by the way, I'm almost at full completion! The town in my mind's eye is nearly at hand~ (Don't bother with the Dream address in the siggy, it's inaccurate.). i just need like 300 bushes. which is why i have that other game, to get myself some infinite bushes becuase LEIF SUCKS AT STOCKING and it's INFURIATING because I'm only using 2 bushes in the patterns in my WHOLE TOWN so the random bushes every day SUCk

Uuuuh any other updates on my bothering me-ness. Not really. My laundry keeps disappearing. There's 7 people in this house and all of us are missing laundry. most of my best dresses for fall are gone  and my favorite sweater. and the sweater i bought for my boyfriend last fall. Also there's a giant teddy bear in my closet that I'm not allowed to move or get rid of because mom Needs It For Something™. So I can't use half the thing because it's sitting on top of a big old retro TV that's sitting on top of a big blue chest. So the cats won't pee on it. It's nearly touching the hangars above it on the dress rack. It's just annoying and I can't do anything about that until mom does her stupid prank that she'll never get around to. I was supposed to help but I told her she has to buy the materials and she said Okay. she keeps coming to me with new ideas to add but no material and i remind her every time that i can't even start yet and she says okay and nothing ever happensssss

that's all bye

Edit: I sent out apology messages from the art thread. I feel a little better and a bit hopeful


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2018)

Can I pls just go to bed and stay in bed for a while thanks


----------



## goro (Sep 17, 2018)

literally everything right now, nothing is okay


----------



## Bcat (Sep 17, 2018)

...my instructor does this thing where he uses student work from his last semester class as examples of what not to do. He doesn't even blur out their names on their assignments while he tears their hard work apart and shames them. There was one student who he basically called lazy. We could see the poor girl's name and everything.

Idk it just rubs me the wrong way. That these people have no idea they're being put down this way with no way to defend themselves. 
Especially since I know he's probably going to do the exact same thing to my work for the next semester class. >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2018)

I usually don't read relationship Q&A stuff in magazines but this one Q struck me, especially with an answer from one of the male celeb persons answering it... Why do males (dominantly, here) needs "own time with the boys" so freaking much, don't you want to share your life with a partner? I mean one thing if you have a mutual agreement or schedules stuff but yeah you don't have to throw it in my face with all the wonderful things you did seriously. At least include me or just shut up if you need it that bad.

Also "male" time... stupidest thing to ever be invented an just an excuse for people to act like babies and pretending they are pooping out eggs (literally lol..)
--

Idk about female time(and I don't have many females I spend time with other than my mom lol) but I'd never exclude a partner from that unless they obviously disliked said person and/or we had a mutual agreement. Also honestly I don't think either of those "times" would be fun to me in a generalizing way.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 17, 2018)

Politics. It's all my family ever talks about - whenever they're not talking about me and my faults, that is. They rarely converse with me at lunch or dinnertime. No questions about how my school day was, or what I'm currently learning. Just a bunch of conversations about how terrible President Trump is, about Vietnam and the stupid communists there, and other things. I guess I should be glad that they weren't criticizing me for my looks or shaming me for my disobedience tonight (like they always do), but I'm just saddened by the fact that they don't seem to care for what I do in school, or my emotional state. They expect me to do excellent in school and to be this perfect child, but they don't seem to care for my efforts or motivate me at all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2018)

I actually feel like all this schoolwork is slowly killing me. In already starting to feel dead inside.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I desperately want a white Wii console that isn't bricked. I miss playing that console so much, the mii channel, the photo channel, all that good stuff. Playing the Wii U over the weekend made me realize how much I need to invest in a Wii that doesn't have a brick stuck on it. Hhhhhh fml


----------



## Soigne (Sep 18, 2018)

Surgery is this week & I'm a bit afraid.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2018)

Soigne said:


> Surgery is this week & I'm a bit afraid.



I kinda get stressed about surgeries too.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2018)

The amount of people being hyped for the Switch still and "supporting" paid Internet multiplayer even though it must have been Nintendo's dumbest decision ever.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 18, 2018)

The fact that ima get busted any second I'm in class rn


----------



## Soigne (Sep 18, 2018)

Campus was on lockdown for three hours today


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2018)

Tfw you wake up and you just know your tiredness is gonna waste the whole day away.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 18, 2018)

this therapist was a physiotherapist before and she wants to treat my mental illnesses by rolling a ball on my arm....... . dang thats wild.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> this therapist was a physiotherapist before and she wants to treat my mental illnesses by rolling a ball on my arm....... . dang thats wild.



I guess it's some kind of practice to relax or stuff lol
--

anyways this stupid watch customer like gtfo already and stop messing with us


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2018)

Sheila said:


> The amount of people being hyped for the Switch still and "supporting" paid Internet multiplayer even though it must have been Nintendo's dumbest decision ever.



Thread: what's bothering you? 
Me: ^ This


----------



## Bcat (Sep 18, 2018)

beating myself up about procrastinating on my assignment all week and not turning in on time. >.<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2018)

I’m so frustrated with Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. Seriously, the AI is very aggressive, especially on Ice Ice Outpost in 200cc. I’m thinking about contacting Nintendo, asking them to update the game to dumb down the AI in some of these tracks in 200cc. They should even scrap the grading system completely, so you can’t be expected to win first place in all four tracks. You can’t be making a challenge extremely hard and expect people to complete it.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2018)

Sheila said:


> The amount of people being hyped for the Switch still and "supporting" paid Internet multiplayer even though it must have been Nintendo's dumbest decision ever.



Paid internet = not cool. However being a Nintendo system I'm still gonna get it 'cause I likes me Mario, Metroid, etc.

Anyways, what's really bothering me now is what's 'causing the puffiness in my feet! Hopes it's nothing serious.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Paid internet = not cool. However being a Nintendo system I'm still gonna get it 'cause I likes me Mario, Metroid, etc.
> 
> Anyways, what's really bothering me now is what's 'causing the puffiness in my feet! Hopes it's nothing serious.



Yeah I'll just keep my 3ds and play offline whenever they kill that off. Not cool paying for internet so not getting one.

hm, tried compression socks?


----------



## Bcat (Sep 18, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m so frustrated with Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. Seriously, the AI is very aggressive, especially on Ice Ice Outpost in 200cc. I’m thinking about contacting Nintendo, asking them to update the game to dumb down the AI in some of these tracks in 200cc. They should even scrap the grading system completely, so you can’t be expected to win first place in all four tracks. You can’t be making a challenge extremely hard and expect people to complete it.



honestly that sounds awesome. The AI in 8 for wii u was so incredibly STUPID i would literally lap them just about on every course. Some challenge would be cool imo


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2018)

mk8 sucks man. why did you have to ruin the mk64 tracks so bad skdhfsjdkf


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 18, 2018)

yoo this therapist is Wild, she wants me to rub a ball on my arms to help w my anxiety or something 

also im like working on self luv n all that and being more confident but it's just really terrible and i'm not feeling great. i should get a haircut but even thinking abt booking an appointment or telling the hairdresser what i want makes me die....


----------



## Flare (Sep 18, 2018)

I made the mistake of looking up kart combinations for Mario Kart today.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 18, 2018)

Flare said:


> I made the mistake of looking up kart combinations for Mario Kart today.



I guess today is a bad day in general to look up for Mario Kart and also Toad...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2018)

Perry' said:


> I guess today is a bad day in general to look up for Mario Kart and also Toad...



I just looked it up to see what you mean.

Can people just stop throwing politics everywhere? Not just on-site, but also off this forum.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 18, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Can people just stop throwing politics everywhere?



Eh... It's not about "throwing politics everywhere", it's just about that a certain lady had to say 
that a certain part of Trump's body would look like "the mushroom character in ‘Mario Kart' (= Toad)... 
And that's why people are upset, because comparing Toad with...this is not really fair to Toad at all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2018)

I know we have to spend a lot of time outside the designated lab time to work on our physics labs, but that time should have to be spent trying to figure out what's wrong with our multimeters and resistor. I have better things to do than to be spending a good hour and a half trying to fix all this stuff.

What a waste of my precious time smh


----------



## chamsae (Sep 18, 2018)

i started using salicylic acid on my face to get rid of closed comedones and oh boy am i purging..... and my dumb ass went into this completely unprepared (because i didnt realise it would be this bad) so i dont have any spot treatment, i ran out of tea tree oil ages ago so i have to suffer with whiteheads and bumps and Not Pick On Them which is annoying me sooo much :/ and i got three or four cystic bumps which i used to NEVER get and theyre so weird and big and its stressing me out because ive read it can take months for them to come to a head and sometimes they dont do that at all and i do Not want to get extractions bc scarring lmao
my mom went to a pharmacy to get me something with benzoyl peroxide and for some reason, they didnt have ANYTHING, how is that even possible lmao !!!!! im so annoyed why cant i have naturally clear skin im literally considering gg vegan just to help my skin clear up lol
life is so unfair


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2018)

Sometimes, I feel a bit guilty for ratting my family out. They've spent a lot of money on me, and they've bought me things that I wanted. They've done some terrible things, but they are still my family. I'm a little torn. 

However, I still want to have a better life. I may go and have a chat with my counselor tomorrow about my family situation, and tell her that no one has come to check up on me yet. I just want to live in a better environment (a more hospitable one, preferably).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2018)

Bcat said:


> honestly that sounds awesome. The AI in 8 for wii u was so incredibly STUPID i would literally lap them just about on every course. Some challenge would be cool imo



Do you think the grading system is a good idea too? I think not.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Sometimes, I feel a bit guilty for ratting my family out. They've spent a lot of money on me, and they've bought me things that I wanted. They've done some terrible things, but they are still my family. I'm a little torn.
> 
> However, I still want to have a better life. I may go and have a chat with my counselor tomorrow about my family situation, and tell her that no one has come to check up on me yet. I just want to live in a better environment (a more hospitable one, preferably).



Just because they buy stuff for you doesn't excuse them from treating you like ****

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's almost 9:30 and I'm just now able to start my loads of homework. Yayyyy 

Also our Nissan sedan which my dad swears he fixed, has broken down for like the second time this week. He also swears he's gonna fix my car but I'm starting to trust him less and less every time that other car has an issue.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 18, 2018)

why do i always forget how to draw when i feel like drawing djsfhskjf


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2018)

IT JUST TOOK ME LIKE 2 HOURS TO DO ONE CALC PROBLEM
AND I DOUBT I EVEN DID IT RIGHT : ,,,,,,,, )

Well I got 5 more problems to do, and 2 physics problems, and then it's off to bed... And it's already 1am...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow lotta things bothering me today lol

I'm a very bothered child ;-;


----------



## griefseed (Sep 19, 2018)

i'm having a lot of stress directly because of finances. a lot of emergency-level events happened and cut my finances to barely nothing... so i'm afraid i won't be able to make my rent. my disability and inability to work has... the potential to really be ignored in order to survive but does it matter if i can't make money because i pushed myself so hard past my abilities that i'm unable to for the next 6 months after?? rhetoric question but... yeah, it's stressing me out! adult life is stressing me out!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Sometimes, I feel a bit guilty for ratting my family out. They've spent a lot of money on me, and they've bought me things that I wanted. They've done some terrible things, but they are still my family. I'm a little torn.
> 
> However, I still want to have a better life. I may go and have a chat with my counselor tomorrow about my family situation, and tell her that no one has come to check up on me yet. I just want to live in a better environment (a more hospitable one, preferably).



No no no no no NO stop that. Don't ever feel guilty or bad because the "spend" stuff, bribe you or whatever. if they treat you like **** they do and they should never be excused.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2018)

Why I decided to wait until 9pm the might before my physics homework was due to work on it, I have no idea. But now I'm gonna be staying up late again to get this done...

Also I just wanna go home for a few days to detox from all this schoolwork, man I'm so burned out idk if I can handle this anymore...



Also mathematica is taking 3000000 years to download on my desktop rip


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2018)

No good campers and gracie being a slow ass gdi i don't wanna time travel too much and i can't remember date of last gracie check smh


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

So lately I have been watching some creepy **** on YouTube and now I'm scared af.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2018)

social security agency aka. ass agency. give me my money you know very well i can work saturdays ****ing thots.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 20, 2018)

I ate moldy cheese without realizing it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2018)

I feel like my lab partner is in a bad mood and it's making this lab really difficult to get through.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 20, 2018)

i have to restart my double page spread on nature for my art assignment because i dont like the theme i chose fml :')
its due on wednesday im dead lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2018)

Also i sent our lab prof an email with urgent questions and he's not answering rgghhhh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 20, 2018)

I have a crap ton of schoolwork that I need to do.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 21, 2018)

Honestly why tf am I upset rn I don't even know. I can't even organise thoughts anymore honestly. Everything is so unclear right now. There's too much to think about and my mind just doesn't stop going.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2018)

some of my co-workers. yeah idfc if that dude likes me, i'm making fun of everything with everyone as long as we are on the same level of it like honestly **** off.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 21, 2018)

ew i hate him cant he just leave me alone. ive been so rude to him yet hes still trying to get all close to me ew why does he still like me when im being a complete ******* to him just leave me a l o n e


----------



## chamsae (Sep 21, 2018)

ive had a headache since yesterday evening and it seems to be stress related bc ive been feeling anxious a lot and im just so done with it


----------



## namiieco (Sep 21, 2018)

Spoiler:  



seriously everything is going wrong today. my friend was accidentally reported missing because our school sucks and her paraenst were crying for 2 hours because they thought she got kidnapped and now my friends grandma w/ bad dementia has been missing for 3 hours and the police are taking there sweet time ffs its freezing outside and she cant even walk properly


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2018)

I really want to go eat but I'm feeling really irritable because it's so hot and humid outside, and I don't wanna go back out in that... 

Benice if our dorm actually had... idk good air conditioning? Instead of making all the thermostats stuck on like 74.6 degrees.


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 21, 2018)

I was forced to play basketball today and I’ve literally never made a free throw but today I made 20 and people were DISAPPOINTED IN ME.
What???


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 21, 2018)

It's like my heart's being dragged to the ground. I can't quite explain this feeling.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 21, 2018)

This is going to be a rant so I hope you'll bear with me. People who smoke REALLY get on my nerves, especially when it's second-hand smoking. Like, I keep getting exposed to them no matter what and the risks of it are serious! You could get higher risk of lung cancer, heart attacks, and stroke! Not to mention that it's much more serious to young children and animals. There was this one person who was smoking everyday at a bus stop where there were CHILDREN waiting for the bus. The smell and everything about cigarettes make me hate those things with a passion. I personally think that smoking should be banned in certain places, especially if there are a lot of people around. Disgusting.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 21, 2018)

...I’m in trouble. I really hope I can stand this firestorm that’s coming. Last time I came apart. Not like anybody in this house cares about me or what I want though


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2018)

People complaining at smoking/smokers


----------



## namiieco (Sep 22, 2018)

i have like 3 days left until my art deadline and i havent started anything OOPS


----------



## Bcat (Sep 22, 2018)

Low key my will is broken


----------



## namiieco (Sep 22, 2018)

everyone says oh you look exactly like "insert east asian person". i dont look like any random east asian and we dont all look the same...


----------



## Zireael (Sep 22, 2018)

Okay I really need to ****ing rant.



Spoiler: The ****ing rant



So I have two friends that I met over Monster Hunter 8 years ago. That series has always been important to us, we all bought a Wii U specifically for 3 Ultimate once the Tri servers shut down because we wanted to continue playing together. Time passed and we got burnt out on that game, eventually we didn't play much of anything together but we kept in touch, and over the years we've all become mostly PC gamers. As such we haven't played a MH together since 3U. Years later we see World announced for PC and we freak out, because it's finally a new MH we can play that isn't Freedom Unite emulated (even though I had an absolute blast playing through that hell twice), so we were eagerly awaiting the release date announcement for PC. August 9th is announced, we mark it up on our calendars and praise Capcom for gifting us this beautiful blessing without a hugely agonizing wait. Things didn't really work out for release because we had some holiday timings staggering each other so the soonest we could play was September 9th.

Fast forward to September 9th, one of my friends couldn't even run the game at an acceptable level and I can totally understand his frustration. But we had a solution lined up until he was able to upgrade his GPU. Our friend offered him his gaming laptop to use in the meantime, no problem at all there, the machine's a damn beast. But apparently this isn't good enough for him. He hums and haws about it and claims he'd rather wait until CHRISTMAS to get his new GPU. We all go ****ing ballistic at this point because we've already waited so long, we've missed events as a result and the other friend in our group already declined an offer from his friends to play because he wanted it to be us. Our old hunting crew from 2010.

It was getting clear to me at that point that he was making excuses, or at least, it didn't feel like he was that eager to play with us. He stood us up several times afterwards whenever we tried to arrange an evening to play, and eventually tonight the stars aligned and we were able to log on together and play some ****ing NEW Monster Hunter for the first time since 2013. Except it felt like we practically had to drag him with us. And even better, he was using the ****tiest starting gear, and carted several times on our hunts. I don't mind carting. I'm not an elitist. Sometimes it's even fun to cart if it's a clip-worthy moment. But this was beyond ridiculous. He had made minimal effort to catch up with us, we had to carry him up to the point where we wanted to pick up from tonight and actually make PROGRESS, but we barely made any.

So like. Why is he so reluctant to play with us all of a sudden? Well he's got himself addicted to a damn MMO, and suddenly feels like he needs to prioritise a raid with a bunch of randos over his old friends. His friends that just pooled together and bought him a game for his birthday merely a few months ago. His friends that waited a whole month for him to get back from his holiday before he could even play the game. And now he thinks it's a wonderful idea to slap us in the face and book every single night with his raid team, and give us a measly one night a week playing the game that we were ALL hyped for, and ALL made some sort of sacrifice so that we could play together just like we used to. I can't believe he's building his entire week around a stupid MMO, and even worse is that he's treating it like a ****ing job. It's just a game. Granted Monster Hunter is just a game too, but we're here to have FUN as FRIENDS because we WAITED such a long time for this.

I'm seriously so angry at him and I'm trying my best not to be nasty with him. I really am. But **** me I can be a complete ***** when I get pissed off and I'm slowly reaching my breaking point with him. I feel betrayed and angry. He suddenly no longer values our time and instead we're having to work around his ****ty MMO schedule because that is apparently more important to him. What happens if during that ONE day he gives us of his precious MMO time that one of us can't make it? We just skip until next week? This is not what we had planned. Myself and the other two are getting increasingly tired of being shafted like this... We really wanted to play this game frequently. It was going to be our main focus for a while until we burned through all available content, then we could just wait until the next batch is released. He can't even take a break from his MMO to do that. He'd have plenty of time to play once we had caught up with the current content, but no... It's not good enough for him.

I'm so angry. I can't believe he's ditching us for a ****ing guild of randos. This is not something I'll get over easily... It really sucks when your friend quite clearly doesn't value your time and doesn't give a **** if they waste it.



That's a wall of text that probably no one will read but I really had to get that off my chest before I explode. So angry.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 22, 2018)

Mom screaming about politics.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 22, 2018)

I really wish I can start a group, but every time I attempt doing so, it fails. Is it what I’m trying to start not interesting enough? Or is it all about the group feature? I thought it would regain popularity since this site is getting lively again, but I guess not.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2018)

I think the group feature is becoming kinda meh since we got Discord/servers there and people don't wanna waste 42ktbt bells on that unless they are super dedicated people randomly wanting to do inside joke stuff. I guess. And most people hang on Discord or other places anyway for just chatting.
--

Also meh I'm bored, I hate sundayssssssss


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2018)

Waking up with a charley horse in your right leg isn't an ideal way to wake up.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 23, 2018)

I RIPPED my nose stud out in my sleep last night.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2018)

Gossiping people i s2g just shut your large jaws and go sleep


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

I hate/love school.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 23, 2018)

I picked a fight with someone on reddit (though in my defense he started it) and now I?m irrationally paranoid I?m going to get stalked


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2018)

Hair dye not being good, like it did good on the top of my head but idk the lower parts it didn't just bite... :/ idk what's wrong


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2018)

_"You were so happy back then!"_

Perhaps it was because I was too young to realize just how dysfunctional you guys are. No, maybe it was because I didn't have these cruel, insensitive remarks thrown at me every single day. I don't recall being told to just die already, or being told that things would've been better off without me. Maybe it's because I'm deeply troubled due to all the crap I have to deal with. 

But you don't see that as the reason, do you? I can't believe how narcissistic you are, Mom. And, I can't believe that after all those insulting things, you decide that you want some affection from me. You ask me to sit on your damn lap (for goodness sake, I'm not a little child anymore), you point at your cheek for a kiss, you do all of these things after just relentlessly insulting me. Can you not see how insane that is? 

I cannot take this anymore. I'm tired of living like this.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 23, 2018)

i have to sit next to that annoying touchy guy again tomorrow i want to die can i drop out of school


----------



## hamster (Sep 23, 2018)

theres this weird soapy taste in my mouth and i think it has something to do with my tongue piercing cus it feels kinda cracked&rough

- - - Post Merge - - -

I keep chewing on it and im considering just taking it out cus its really fun to play with but its annoying as hell and my tongue feels nicer when its out lol. I like how it looks though so idk


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2018)

Banner is empty again.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 24, 2018)

Grah, I saw some blood on the towel that I used to wrap around my hair after I finished showering. I can't find where the blood came from, though. I'm a bit of a germaphobe and all, so this is kinda bugging me.


----------



## Tri (Sep 24, 2018)

Had to surrender one of my two rabbits to the Humane Society today. 



Spoiler: The Story



The previous owners I got them from bonded them way too early (AND were keeping them in a cardboard box and generally neglecting them), and I didn't know better and thought seperating them would be more traumatic than getting them fixed as time went on. Reed could be neutered sooner (I had him fixed within two weeks of getting them. I was trying so hard to do this right..), but Thistle couldn't recognize him afterwards and they had to be seperated for a month. I get another appointment for Thistle at the start of August and am told he's still too young, I couldn't get another appointment until last week, and between then they actually started to get along again ... so I cancelled becuase I didn't want them to go through that reintroduction again. But right after the appointment was supposed to be Thistle started biting and scratching Reed again, and this time he kept going for his neck where he couldn't defend or clean. There was no time span where I could get him fixed and recovered without endangering Reed...it was an emergency.

It's really tragic. They were being abused before and I did all in my power to socialize them and get them healthy...but they were just set up by their previous owner to suffer. At least Thistle has a better shot at being adopted than he would have had he hadn't met me. I'm going to try to find Reed a new, fixed partner after some of his scars heal.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2018)

Can my annoying co-worker just go work somewhere else you're just being a **** and rude. Don't say what you think all the flipping time, and don't go spread that ****, I feel sorry for the dude when he doesn't even know. if he likes me, that stands for him and you and your freaking friend doesn't have to insinuate things here.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 24, 2018)

Having to wait for 3 hours for your next lesson is dumb. Im quite far away from my house so i cant do much in the meantime waaaah


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2018)

I may be sick. God dang it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2018)

^same just waiting for a cold now

also **** my bank sending random papers, i didn't even get part two of it the first time so now I have to fill out some random crap they don't even can explain


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 24, 2018)

Apparently my mom's on vacation and won't go back to work until next Wednesday. 

Hell no.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 24, 2018)

EDIT: investigating....


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 24, 2018)

Really don't want to study for this test


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 24, 2018)

You're not going to get any affection from me if you keep on pulling this kind of crap.


----------



## goro (Sep 24, 2018)

please try to actually recover instead of rolling around in your misery and guilt tripping me expecting me to handle it all i'm not a therapist i'm a 15 year old on the internet who dabs in 2018


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2018)

I have so much to do and not enough time to do it...


----------



## goro (Sep 24, 2018)

i'm so ungodly exhausted but i'm clingy and can't sleep. also anxiety


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Sep 24, 2018)

I am a lazy, useless waste of space.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

On Sunday I had nothing to do so I played my 3ds for like 3 hours and when I woke up next morning, my 3ds was gone, of course my dad took it away ?<


----------



## Bcat (Sep 25, 2018)

My computer might have a small virus which is no big deal to get off, but my mom is the most paranoid person in the world and I’m more upset about her finding out than I am the virus.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2018)

I have no fath, no confidence, and no hope anymore.

I'm on the verge of feeling like dropping out is the best way for me to go. And I don't want to feel that way but that's seriously where it's heading at this point.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have no fath, no confidence, and no hope anymore.
> 
> I'm on the verge of feeling like dropping out is the best way for me to go. And I don't want to feel that way but that's seriously where it's heading at this point.



Dropping out of a class, or out of college?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Dropping out of a class, or out of college?



I think my emotions are a little more under control but I was talking about dropping out of college in general. I can pretty much guarantee that that is something I won't do, but Im still have a ton of issues with my current majors/classes.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 25, 2018)

High key you’re ruining my life ok? Not like you care though


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2018)

my bank, short gloria flowers, uh being tired, life

etc etc


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 25, 2018)

I feel so little whenever I speak to my family sometimes. It can be a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 25, 2018)

relapsing. feelsbadman


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 25, 2018)

God, my mother is so damn loud.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 25, 2018)

Also, why does my family have to be so damn disgusting.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 25, 2018)

it’s my last hour of being a teenager for the rest of my life...feels weird.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2018)

Sucks that I'm prob not gonna finish my calc hw until like 12am, and then I still have to study for my history exam!

Ughh I cannot wait until tomorrow is over...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2018)

^dude you need to not have that many classes smfh what are people doing with their lives hmhm.

also why are parents so disgusting in like every manner


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 26, 2018)

-_-   -_-   -_-  this psychologist told me i have dysthymia because ive been extremely depressed for years w no periods of not depression, which is fair enough but like....... ”depression light” my ass, literally the only reason i’d have dysthymia is because i havent been even lightly depressed  for the last 6 years??? and if a sign or dysthymia is not being very depressed but being a little depressed for a long ass time then i don’t qualify for that diagnosis because i’m not a little depressed!!!! this is so frustrating, it feels like she wants to make me ”admit” i’m less depressed than i am so i will fit well into something covered by her dsm5 book.

anyway. i have the worst of both worlds babeyyyy


----------



## namiieco (Sep 26, 2018)

i am SO BUSY


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 26, 2018)

Hanging out with ppl all day is exhausting. A few people asked for my snapchat and i only have like. 8 points or whatever on there. How embarrassing. I want to talk to them but im too worn out today... =_=


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 26, 2018)

Why can't they just ask me how I'm doing instead of constantly criticizing me or talking about politics...


----------



## goro (Sep 26, 2018)

i'm so nauseous and my head feels kinda light this is so sad alexa play despacito


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 27, 2018)

So just a lil rant rn because this has been bothering me for a while

Man why tf are you messaging me you're only contacting me for information. Irl whenever we meet up in our squad you barely talk to me. I've tried to talk to you since I haven't known you previously as we're a squad of good friends who get along well together. But everytime I make an effort to try to talk you'd quite literally walk away and avoid me. Talk to someone else about something completely different where I wouldn't be involved. I understand we don't have to be close friends, but you suddenly messaging me for the sole purpose of getting info on others just makes me feel a bit used rn. 

To add to that, I don't really want to get involved with this crap again because I've already been involved in this crap and it ended up badly with my friendships ruined and friends traumatized for 6 months lmaooooo so pls don't interact with me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2018)

Doing physics homework at 1am and I'm still not done : , )


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 27, 2018)

I’m tired, and early I was queasy and I don’t know why. And it’s freaking 2:30 am and I don’t know what I want to do


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2018)

You sound like a fellow NE-er based on timezone. Anyhoo, I'm fed up w/ my mom always being so damn two-faced all the time! I wish she would own up to **** already!!


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 27, 2018)

Job hunting, and one of my clients not being communicative...

(And I miss you so much.)


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 27, 2018)

Psydye said:


> You sound like a fellow NE-er based on timezone.



Guessing you want Nebraska? I had to look it up. Also if it is state I’m actually an MI-er


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2018)

My mom putting all her undies in her drawer lol wtf how can you not even tell those apart -.- Also stop taking my tank tops all the time I need em to wear under some shirts gdi.

Also goddamn flower game gimme a short ottoman's hat now or i give up


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 27, 2018)

my history teacher acts like shes teaching 8th grade adfadgsgsfhfsdadggdgsfg


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Guessing you want Nebraska? I had to look it up. Also if it is state I’m actually an MI-er



Oh no, I meant New England-er. I'm from Massachusetts. Also, Michigan? Someone's timezone isn't right, lol.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 27, 2018)

i slept in today which means i won't get any sleep tonight which is annoying because i have classes tomorrow and then i'm straight to work until about midnight, i'm annoyed at myself ahhh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2018)

I got a pre-packaged salad from the science center cafe not long ago, and it was pretty good until... well until I found a hair in it. Embedded in the salad.

Needless to say I instantly lost my appetite.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 27, 2018)

*xSuperMario64x*
Found a lovely dead fly in my raspberries the other day, loss of appetite goals.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2018)

^Found user toothpick in a chicken stew in high school. Yuck.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 27, 2018)

*Sheila*
Yuck is right, hopefully it wasn't intentional.
I don't know what to think anymore now that people are putting needles in strawberries.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2018)

*used but yeah i don't think it was

and yeah i heard that is so gross ew


----------



## namiieco (Sep 27, 2018)

who created highschool because i just want to have a little chat


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2018)

why is it so cold here kill me


----------



## Bcat (Sep 27, 2018)

there's a lot of great stuff happening in my life right now but I just feel kind of numb and dead inside


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2018)

Just want to get this lab report done and over with hhhhhh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 27, 2018)

I've got a stomachache.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 27, 2018)

...when did I give up on my dreams?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 27, 2018)

I feel miserable whenever I'm at the dinner table. God, why can't my family just shut up about politics? They talk about it and listen to it on the television every single day. I'm sick and tired of hearing some lady scream about what the communists are doing in Vietnam.  My family just cannot stop yapping about politics. 

Also, I'm just so uncomfortable with my mother. I'm afraid to look at her sometimes, because she might think that I'm mad at her or something. She criticizes me whenever I have a 'weird' look on my face. If it's early in the morning and I just woke up, or if she barged into the bathroom, she will question me on why I'm not smiling or why I look so mad. If I look at her in a normal way or if I just look normal, she will still criticize me for having that 'look' on my face. It doesn't matter if I feel bloody awful, if I feel like absolute trash - they just want me to be cheerful. Ironically, I smile and laugh more at school than at home. Perhaps it's because I'm not forced to be happy. 

My family does not care for my emotional needs; they don't give a damn about how I feel. I remember doing this experiment with my family about a month ago, just to see how they would react. I told them about the 'situation', and I started crying about it. They were quite cold to me, for the most part. My mother kept telling me to be strong, and told of how tough she was when my grandpa was in the hospital. I got criticized for showing my emotions. My mother's even said before that I shouldn't drag the family into my own personal matters. That sentence has been stuck with me for quite some time now, along with some others that are just as hurtful.


----------



## goro (Sep 27, 2018)

i'm having a mental breakdown


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

Had too much salt today, and feeling it right now. I hate being an adult, food not liking me anymore.

Also, how do you forget someone who used to be your best friend...?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2018)

The salt of some people like yeah everything is not obvious to everyone.

Also this goddamn garden game can you just give a **** short flower meow?!


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I feel miserable whenever I'm at the dinner table. God, why can't my family just shut up about politics? They talk about it and listen to it on the television every single day. I'm sick and tired of hearing some lady scream about what the communists are doing in Vietnam.  My family just cannot stop yapping about politics.
> 
> Also, I'm just so uncomfortable with my mother. I'm afraid to look at her sometimes, because she might think that I'm mad at her or something. She criticizes me whenever I have a 'weird' look on my face. If it's early in the morning and I just woke up, or if she barged into the bathroom, she will question me on why I'm not smiling or why I look so mad. If I look at her in a normal way or if I just look normal, she will still criticize me for having that 'look' on my face. It doesn't matter if I feel bloody awful, if I feel like absolute trash - they just want me to be cheerful. Ironically, I smile and laugh more at school than at home. Perhaps it's because I'm not forced to be happy.
> 
> My family does not care for my emotional needs; they don't give a damn about how I feel. I remember doing this experiment with my family about a month ago, just to see how they would react. I told them about the 'situation', and I started crying about it. They were quite cold to me, for the most part. My mother kept telling me to be strong, and told of how tough she was when my grandpa was in the hospital. I got criticized for showing my emotions. My mother's even said before that I shouldn't drag the family into my own personal matters. That sentence has been stuck with me for quite some time now, along with some others that are just as hurtful.



Wow I'm sorry, that's not a healthy situation to be in. I'm honestly going through a very similar thing here as well. I'm wishing you the best love, as it's hard for older adults to cut off bad habits even when it hurts their kids. We don't know each other well, but I'm here if you ever want to vent etc~


----------



## namiieco (Sep 28, 2018)

im so busy i dont have time to finish a double page spread by monday on top of other homework! im not some kind of robot who pukes up art and math answers fml

- - - Post Merge - - -

they say i have to manage my time better but i am? theres just no way to even have a little break with all the **** i have to do and keep up with


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2018)

^i hate people who say "manage your time" etc. they either don't know what they give us to do, or they know and do it so they can get a laugh -.-


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

I might be getting sick. On top of the anxiety I have.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2018)

I hope this dye works better, I swear my hair is not that dark like if this one doesn't work I give up I'll just be a red top head gnome or something.

Edit yes my hair is dead it seems, or I got glass hair. It only stuck on the top of my hair which looks alright since I got brown hair as natural but wtf I think it's just dead. Really tempted to shave/cut it off and use a ****ing wig now. Like nothing I do seems right.. I try to save but nope doesn't get longer. No dyes stuck, like I used black red and dark brown before nope... **** it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 28, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Wow I'm sorry, that's not a healthy situation to be in. I'm honestly going through a very similar thing here as well. I'm wishing you the best love, as it's hard for older adults to cut off bad habits even when it hurts their kids. We don't know each other well, but I'm here if you ever want to vent etc~



Hey, thank you. Wishing you the best as well. <33


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

Omg my anxiety is up again, if I hear from you I might feel at ease.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey, thank you. Wishing you the best as well. <33



You're welcome, and thanks! <33


----------



## Soigne (Sep 29, 2018)

i got my braces tightened the other day & my stitches from surgery keep coming out (they're supposed to dissolve but they just come out... there's no blood or pulling or pain though, so i think i should be fine).


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Wish I wasn't so picky with details with everything. Could be a blessing and a curse. A day job could turn into a week's job because of it. This includes decorating my town/homes.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 29, 2018)

First time seeing my brother’s house in person. It’s REALLY nice and I’m.....insanely jealous. He has a nice paying job, and a house of his own, and lives by himself which is everything I really want in this world and everything I’ll never have.

I’ll never have control. I’ll never have my own life. And that’s making me despair a lil bit.


----------



## partangel (Sep 29, 2018)

my teeth are bothering me because i took my braces off some years ago except for one behind the teeth (if that makes any sense) and that one BROKE in just one tooth aka all my teeth are being held rightly except for a single one and im honestly afraid itll go out of place and mess with the rest of them kadjaf


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm more and more worried about my health tbh. I'm probably just worrying too much, but I honestly can't help it.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Soigne (Sep 29, 2018)

i spend money to make myself feel better and i’m going broke


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 29, 2018)

I just found out that a mutual broke off the mutual following by unfollowing. we got estranged after a while of me not having the courage to talk to them and improve our acquaintance/bond since they r always so passive aggressive and edgy
anyho, they are also no longer following some peeps i knew. perhaps it has to do with that. they could have beef and think that I am somehow involved in it/have an opinion. actually i like to stay neutral at all times, no matter how close we are. unless, and that goes without saying, abuse and very terrible actions are involved.
shrugs.
can't please everyone, and for everyone I lose, I gain 10 more. ^^


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Why are some people just bitter toward others who don't have anything to do with it? It won't stop me from taking the high road or being positive, but omilord. And I mean literally finding any reason out of the blue to try to bring you down. If you're going through a rough time, there are healthier ways of dealing with it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2018)

People who defend, and getting offended by stuff for another person, if it makes sense. Like, say if I discuss something with person A, then person B joins in and gets offended and defend person A on their behalf. Like darnit people, people can speak for themselves and if they need someone else to join in it's just sad.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 30, 2018)

My Xbox one power supply just stopped working ****, probably have to buy a new one smh and tomorrow is my maths test which is stressing me out.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 30, 2018)

selling things is so stressful, someone called me before i had even got a confirmation that the ad had been posted and could barely be heard because there was so much background noise and then he wanted to pay 700 sek less than asked for. now i have two people who want to buy the same game and i'm like.............. lowkey stressed  and unsure if i should reply to them both or only to the first one and see if he goes through with it and then move on to the second one..........


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm literally in pain and weak right now and can't do anything about it til maybe tomorrow. I want to rest but have to meet up with someone soon.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 30, 2018)

God, that classroom was disgusting. It's filled with bugs. Why can't they get someone to clean the classrooms for once? 

Also, I really want to sanitize something, but I'm in fear of my family finding out about it. My mom, particularly.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2018)

i sweat more when im cold than when im hot,,, i hate it


----------



## mellachime (Sep 30, 2018)

Yesterday a friend made me feel kinda bad over getting/achieving something I worked for...all cause she didn't get it. (to be specific, I was saving ingame currency in a mobile app called bandori and was saving for my fav girl and got her, and she threw a fit over not and got really bitter at people who got this character..) While I understand being bitter and jealous...it really was unfair and made me feel guilty for even being happy about my accomplishment, especially as someone who even feels guilty for being happy or expressing that I am.  

Another thing bothering me is an argument I had with a best friend today, I think it's a lot of misunderstandings but, the way the conversation went left me feeling hurt and insecure.. Today has not been the best and I've been crying a lot but.. I'm hoping everything gets worked out. 

I guess overall I'm just really bothered by how my streak of happiness or being okay was ruined by these things, like I'm aware happiness isn't forever, you feel other emotions, even negative ones, but it really sucks! The timing of all this! It makes me feel kinda like..its deserved...oof.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 30, 2018)

I need to do English homework, but I don't want to.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 30, 2018)

I got really bad cramp in my leg last night and holy moly it is so sore today I can barely walk and it hurts to move


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Sick of getting migraines over the simplest things. Not even bad things, just watching a new movie or playing a new game. Intaking a lot of info from almost any direction has a great chance of causing it. And it can easily ruin a good time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOfMagix said:


> I got really bad cramp in my leg last night and holy moly it is so sore today I can barely walk and it hurts to move



Hope you feel better :c


----------



## goro (Sep 30, 2018)

once again literally everything 
i don't think these new meds are doing anything


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2018)

Scoot move out of my town you're ugly af duck an I don't need two jocks smfh.

Also why don't I have a single sheep amiibo card except ?toile


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 1, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I need to do English homework, but I don't want to.



Mood


----------



## hamster (Oct 1, 2018)

Tired, avoiding a lot of things when i shouldn't be


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2018)

I lowkey wanna check on ACPC again but then it's gonna scream noob never played since march or **** and all those flower events i need to add ppl for ****


----------



## hamster (Oct 1, 2018)

i wish they added more cheese in lunchables


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2018)

A bit nervous about what's going to happen. I just hope for the best.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 1, 2018)

Still in pain, but I'm working on it.

Also eating healthier is a bit more challenging on a tight budget. Not impossible, just challenging.


----------



## goro (Oct 1, 2018)

chronic pains


----------



## Bcat (Oct 1, 2018)

Who put a stick up your butt? I didn’t do anything to you.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2018)

Okay I checked on my PC account it was okay and it seemed they updated stuff for the better also MUFFY COOKIE.

anyway i totally dont wanna go up early tomorrow but i kinda promised and it's needed so :^^^)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2018)

What should I do?


----------



## Bcat (Oct 2, 2018)

Hey so like, I dunno if you know this; but making a point to do something someone has specifically asked you not to do and also told you makes them uncomfortable isn’t cute or funny, it makes you a douche


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2018)

I swear if anyone had a worse cash register system than ours, please lmk :^^^^)


----------



## namiieco (Oct 2, 2018)

why is everyone i come across such a ****ing creep


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

A lot of plans being changed around today sadly, but not bad


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2018)

My cat, my absolute best friend in the whole world... died today.

She was given too much flea medicine by my dad and had really bad reactions to it. I knew something was wrong, but my dad wouldn't take her to the vet, saying she would be fine. Yesterday she seemed okay. But this morning she started having seizures and wouldn't come out of them, so my mom rushed her to the vet and they said she was suffering too much and had to be put down. Luckily I wasn't home for that stuff; I probably would have had a panic attack.
Also my mom's cat had a seizure, and though he made it through, he's been acting completely different all day.


But yeah. I've been grieving all day. I have an empty feeling in my chest and I feel like someone punched me in the stomach. I also can't eat anything at all, even if I try to make myself eat. Idk what to do.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 2, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My cat, my absolute best friend in the whole world... died today.
> 
> She was given too much flea medicine by my dad and had really bad reactions to it. I knew something was wrong, but my dad wouldn't take her to the vet, saying she would be fine. Yesterday she seemed okay. But this morning she started having seizures and wouldn't come out of them, so my mom rushed her to the vet and they said she was suffering too much and had to be put down. Luckily I wasn't home for that stuff; I probably would have had a panic attack.
> Also my mom's cat had a seizure, and though he made it through, he's been acting completely different all day.
> ...



I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 2, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My cat, my absolute best friend in the whole world... died today.
> 
> She was given too much flea medicine by my dad and had really bad reactions to it. I knew something was wrong, but my dad wouldn't take her to the vet, saying she would be fine. Yesterday she seemed okay. But this morning she started having seizures and wouldn't come out of them, so my mom rushed her to the vet and they said she was suffering too much and had to be put down. Luckily I wasn't home for that stuff; I probably would have had a panic attack.
> Also my mom's cat had a seizure, and though he made it through, he's been acting completely different all day.
> ...



Hey man, I'm sorry for your loss... I know it's rough to deal with the passing of a beloved and close friend. I'm sure your cat is in better spirits now, though. Your cat's in a better place, I'm sure of it. I know it's difficult to cope with such a thing like this... Wishing you the absolute best. If you want to talk, feel free to send me a PM, alright? <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> I am so so sorry for your loss.





Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey man, I'm sorry for your loss... I know it's rough to deal with the passing of a beloved and close friend. I'm sure your cat is in better spirits now, though. Your cat's in a better place, I'm sure of it. I know it's difficult to cope with such a thing like this... Wishing you the absolute best. If you want to talk, feel free to send me a PM, alright? <3



Thanks you guys.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 2, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My cat, my absolute best friend in the whole world... died today.
> 
> She was given too much flea medicine by my dad and had really bad reactions to it. I knew something was wrong, but my dad wouldn't take her to the vet, saying she would be fine. Yesterday she seemed okay. But this morning she started having seizures and wouldn't come out of them, so my mom rushed her to the vet and they said she was suffering too much and had to be put down. Luckily I wasn't home for that stuff; I probably would have had a panic attack.
> Also my mom's cat had a seizure, and though he made it through, he's been acting completely different all day.
> ...


I am so, so sorry.
 I know I would be devastated if anything ever happened to my best friend in the whole world. I?m wishing you the all the best and hope you can find comfort knowing your precious baby is no longer in pain. Again, I?m so sorry


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My cat, my absolute best friend in the whole world... died today.
> 
> She was given too much flea medicine by my dad and had really bad reactions to it. I knew something was wrong, but my dad wouldn't take her to the vet, saying she would be fine. Yesterday she seemed okay. But this morning she started having seizures and wouldn't come out of them, so my mom rushed her to the vet and they said she was suffering too much and had to be put down. Luckily I wasn't home for that stuff; I probably would have had a panic attack.
> Also my mom's cat had a seizure, and though he made it through, he's been acting completely different all day.
> ...



I'm so sorry for your loss </3
Wishing you happiness soon xoxo

- - - Post Merge - - -

(nvm not ready yet...)


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 3, 2018)

"ok so he hasnt replied in two days, i guess he hates me" - my brain about my friend i've known for 2 years who is very busy with work, never has shown any signs of hating me, and often says almost weirdly affectionate things to me 

-_-


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

I've just pulled another all-nighter. It's almost 7 am.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 3, 2018)

I feel dead inside.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My cat, my absolute best friend in the whole world... died today.
> 
> She was given too much flea medicine by my dad and had really bad reactions to it. I knew something was wrong, but my dad wouldn't take her to the vet, saying she would be fine. Yesterday she seemed okay. But this morning she started having seizures and wouldn't come out of them, so my mom rushed her to the vet and they said she was suffering too much and had to be put down. Luckily I wasn't home for that stuff; I probably would have had a panic attack.
> Also my mom's cat had a seizure, and though he made it through, he's been acting completely different all day.
> ...



Sorry to hear that! One of our own cats had to put be put down several months ago...not an easy thing to cope w/! Wishing you well.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I feel dead inside.



We're rooting for you. I know we don't know each other well, but if you ever need someone to vent to, I'm here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I go to bed at 7am thinking I won't wake up til the afternoon. I wake up at 11:30am and feel terrible like what


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2018)

@sm64, omg i'm sorry D:::: you need to be very careful with that and especially if it was an old cat too djhdskjdf 

anyway my dad is an ass like lol no idk if i can go now but sure -_-


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

The pain is back, Lord help me.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 3, 2018)

I hate the new google menu screen look, everything is so round and not modern anymore.


----------



## Laureline (Oct 3, 2018)

That stage in a cold where you feel a little hungry but don't want to eat at the same time.

That's what's bothering me.


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2018)

there's nothing to eat T.T


----------



## Mooglet (Oct 3, 2018)

My theatre class requires us to see 3 plays.... 2 have them have been terrible... not looking forward to the third... rip 60 dollars...


----------



## Soigne (Oct 3, 2018)

Ha ha ha ha I have an essay due tomorrow and I literally only have half of it written and I'm tired


----------



## Flare (Oct 3, 2018)

Currently in one of those days where I wish I was aborted oop.

I keep saying to myself that I'm less depressed than ever but honestly I don't see it anymore.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 3, 2018)

Why do I always gotta wait til the very last minute to start physics/calc hw rip

I mean I was gonna start it yesterday but then all that crazy **** happened...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> @sm64, omg i'm sorry D:::: you need to be very careful with that and especially if it was an old cat too djhdskjdf


She was only a year and a half old. And my dad always does the medicine so I thought it would be fine. He gave her too much.

Luckily my other cat is fine but yeah... poor baby T__T


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

Dad, I'm not 100% sure I'm ready to have you fully in my life again...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 3, 2018)

I need to catch up in AP Lang - we're supposed to finish reading _To Kill a Mockingbird_ by next week, but I'm not even close to the end of it. There's also this essay that we have to do soon. 

And, I've got mixed feelings about this. I know that living here is detrimental to my mental state, and surely it isn't healthy to be fantasizing about living elsewhere or to be so desperate for some emotional support from my family - but I'm still dreading it. It's just a mix of guilt, fear, uncertainty - I've got some hope in me as well, but the other feelings are just outweighing it right now.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 4, 2018)

A chair fell on my big toe the other day & I'm still profusely bleeding under my nail. I think it's about to fall off and when that happens I'm GOING to pass out


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 4, 2018)

My God I have so much hair... By the time I'm done blow-drying my arms are sore. You'd think I'd be ripped by now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> I need to catch up in AP Lang - we're supposed to finish reading _To Kill a Mockingbird_ by next week, but I'm not even close to the end of it. There's also this essay that we have to do soon.
> 
> And, I've got mixed feelings about this. I know that living here is detrimental to my mental state, and surely it isn't healthy to be fantasizing about living elsewhere or to be so desperate for some emotional support from my family - but I'm still dreading it. It's just a mix of guilt, fear, uncertainty - I've got some hope in me as well, but the other feelings are just outweighing it right now.



Hang in there, it'll get better. Our sanity stays pretty tame as long as we're working toward a better life. It's hard, but we can do this <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 4, 2018)

I have a calc exam in 2 hours and Idk how well I can do on it. I've been really tired and depressed since Tuesday, so I have little focus and motivation to do anything rn.

I mean idk, I guess if I don't do well then I need to study more. Ugh this double major is such a pain.

- - - Post Merge - - -

K so apparently I have to memorize all the formulas n stuff.

Just great.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2018)

I can't focus on my schoolwork.


----------



## hestu (Oct 4, 2018)

I have to teach 3 lessons tomorrow for my student teaching, and I have to record myself teaching my third grade class whilst also worrying about where the camera will be at different times during my (own!!!) lesson. Then next thursday my CT won't be there to help me so I have to teach all 5 sections by myself AND my program advisor is going to be there to observe me that day so i'm super stressed in general ;(


----------



## mellachime (Oct 4, 2018)

feeling insecure and unsure on everything to the point i want to just isolate myself and slowly vanish from everyone's lives


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 5, 2018)

-The construction has reached into our apartments again, so I have to find somewhere else to work. Which wouldn't be so bad if I had a car.
-Close to a migraine, hope it doesn't get worse.
-I miss you...


----------



## moonlightxo (Oct 5, 2018)

Fake friends. That's what bothers me. They actually made me cry, didn't get over it yet. I thought it was my bestie, but she's clearly not.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2018)

too much happening at once like give me rest brain


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 5, 2018)

So. Much. Construction.
Like I have to be fully dressed at home for strangers coming in and out of our home lol



Alissa said:


> Fake friends. That's what bothers me. They actually made me cry, didn't get over it yet. I thought it was my bestie, but she's clearly not.



Wow I'm sorry :c


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

I hate how broken my keys are on my computer because this HP laptop is pretty cheap.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

This just happens, and it happens a lot. I hate when I make a typo, and my iPad, instead of autocorrecting to the correct word, it fricking thinks I’m trying to say something else.

For example, let’s say I tried to type Cereal in a sentence, and I miss spell it. “I had creal for breakfast” and then it autocorrects to “I had Cucumber for breakfast”

It’s more of an example than a real story, but it’s just annoying


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2018)

^turn it off 

also yeah the catch rate of haunting bats kms


----------



## namiieco (Oct 5, 2018)

whenever i tell me mum a problem i have she just says get over it like thanks, ill just get over it


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 5, 2018)

Okay so like, they're working on our windows now and repairing the damage they did from the outside which is fine, but the windows are barren now so I can't lay down on my bed without some dude starring through the windows, like please just -_-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2018)

My family is mad at me right now. They know I reported them. They don't seem to see my side of things. I don't know if I can live elsewhere. I just need a break from it all.

Also, I have a headache from crying too much. I just want things to be _better_, but I'm not sure about that coming true. I don't know if my family can change their ways; specifically, my mom and my grandma. Even after what they heard from the case worker, it doesn't seem like they are concerned for me. Out of everyone that I am living with, my grandpa seems to be the most compassionate - he spoke to me in a calm manner. I don't know if I can get out of here, as there wasn't much incriminating evidence in the house. I can move out in two years, but I wouldn't like to live here for so long. I have a mixture of emotions right now. Perhaps reporting my family was a mistake.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 5, 2018)

I worked a few extra hours this morning at work. It was all good, but since I worked last night there was a few faults that my manager and co-workers had picked up on. Last night was a **** of a night, so many things went wrong and we were in such a rush. In fact the whole day was terrible apparently. There was miscommunication between us, so there was some food prep that we completely missed and I had to quickly do it all in half an hour before. Long story short I done screwed up with something in my panic and had only realised until I got to work this morning.

So one of my co-workers this morning went to cook it up but realised what I had done, so I apologized for my mistake. I didn't think - it wasn't - a big of a deal as it literally takes like 2 mins to catch up and fix the mistake. But like my co-worker was like you should've done this, and I was like I was in a rush and thinking at least I helped a bit with prep in the morning. And she was like FFS, and kinda physically shoved me out of the way?? At the time I just laughed it off, but then hang on a minute. That was totally unnecessary for her to shove me and lose it like that?? Like it shouldn't be tolerable for people to hit each other in a workplace right??


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 5, 2018)

i hate grown ass people who are jerks to kids. something like this happened on another forum i go on and it's just annoying to see... if you're in your 20s, you shouldn't even be engaging with 15 year olds, let alone picking on them


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> snip



Well of course they cleaned up and such if they figured out it was you - honestly they must be dumb in a way if they didn't. Why should her friends or neighbours do it, she probably stuffed them with **** about how good you have it and even if you'd be at home for it they couldn't call you stuff or pretend not to clean etc. And people have a set tendency to act nice and clean whenever they have people over regardless. I think you should request translating/interpret service and talk to a better case worker and show them stuff. You need serious help right here and now.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## honeyaura (Oct 6, 2018)

It's been hard getting anywhere comfortable in my own home. It's either my grandparents' guests or construction workers.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm getting lower grades than before :'( I used to get A on every subject but idk I don't like to study anymore. My parents are gonna be mad af when they'll find out that I got D grade in maths... there goes my nintendo switch.. I was gonna ask for a switch... Rip


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 6, 2018)

What I do to feel better and relaxed: clean.
What I can't do because there's work being done on the walls: clean.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2018)

I don’t know what to do with my two travel pillows. They get easily scared with I play Super Mario Odyssey with them, they love hotel rooms and don’t want to leave (when I brought them there).

Even inanimate objects are a pain to take care of if you raise them as pets.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 7, 2018)

Haven't had this $100+ headset for even three months and it's decided to break itself.
Thanks! I hate it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2018)

Ugh, can't get Scoot to move. I mean he's in the worst place so if I'd kick him with a card that one would probably settle down (apparently pathing doesn't work, like uh I totally thought they needed 4x4?) so....


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

I haven't felt that sick in years. Last night, had a migraine which isn't unusual. But got so fed up of it not going away that I thought some fresh air would help since I've been cooped up in my room all day. Nope. My dear friend came to my aid and we take a drive. Didn't help, plus added the sense of motion sickness and being unable to breathe.

I'm feeling better now, it's just... I'm so done with having a migraine this often over the smallest things, and feeling helpless through them.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 7, 2018)

‪I get it when people are protective of their own styles, but when they’re basically mimicking themselves, it’s no more than hypocrisy xD ‬

There’s this girl who idolizes a certain artist and is disgruntled when someone is inspired by their idol artist. 
That girl is mimicking the style of her beloved artist even more so than the others and it’s a hypocritical and selfish thing to do smh ridic

- - - Post Merge - - -

‪If I hate someone, I’d take measures to avoid them as much as I can and would not waste my time looking at their content ‘cause it would irritate me.  and then there’s ppl who would do the complete opposite by checking out their target’s social media and nitpicking on everything ‬
get a life


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm here to help, but I'm not your house maid. I love helping. I love cleaning. But don't take us for granted, you definitely talk like it, and it hurts. I've stayed back to help, please don't let me regret it.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2018)

I eventually let O'Hare move, like Scoot wouldn't budge no matter what and his house is in the worst spot (Scoot) and I don't want an amiibo nor natural move-in take his place (Does it help pathing around their houses or no)?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

Pain's back, but could always be worse


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2018)

I just get so overwhelmed at times.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

I feel like snacking, but afraid of having any salt/sugar this late risking another migraine.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2018)

_"Why should I ask you about what you're learning in school if I'm not going to understand, anyway?"_

Mom, I could still try and _explain_ it to you. You're just interested in me getting straight A's, but you don't even care about what I do. This language barrier's tough, but don't use that as a damn excuse to just ignore me. Even if you don't understand it, can't you just ask how my school day was? Mom, I _want_ you to ask me these things. I long for you to just ask me a simple, "How are you?" 

And if I try to tell you this again, you're just going to say the same things over and over again. You're going to make it about yourself, how _I_ don't ask you how tough your work day was. You're going to make the damn thing about _you._ If I tell you that I've been crying, you're going to say that you have been as well. I'm not wanting you to compare and contrast, I am wanting you to just be sympathetic. You're not going to acknowledge that I am wanting you, that I am _needing_ you to just show that you care about my feelings. And, you wanna know something else? One of the main motivators that has been pushing me to do well in school is not because I want to make you proud, but because I want a better life for myself. I don't give a damn if I make you proud. I'm doing this to have a better future, and for me to get the hell out of here.


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2018)

I am so incredibly tired and sore. I way overdid it at work today. :{


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm trying to get some reading done for my history class tomorrow but honestly all I can think about is curling up in my blanket and falling asleep watching some interesting Stryder7x videos (I'm obsessed with his Paper Mario videos rn lol)

Eh, at least it's about World War II which is a pretty interesting topic. Can't wait to get into the 50s-80s US history though...


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah just give her alcohol when she obviously has a problem. Mom youre a fat ****

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is a good 3000th post


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

I miss you so much. God this hurts so much.

Whoever said "distance makes the heart grow fonder" they were not joking...


----------



## Soigne (Oct 8, 2018)

1.) My sleep schedule is ASS. I have to be up in like 5 hours and I’m not tired at all. 
2.) I have a HUGE report due on Tuesday and I haven’t even started it yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2018)

Stupid "glass hair" strands I got here, like opposite of straight but really dark and curly and dye won't stuck. Either that, or it's just dead 

Also Muffy seem to be rare or my timezone suck.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 8, 2018)

I have a lot of work to catch up on, but luckily escaping to the library today.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2018)

If people can stop poofing when they do thread or post like "lol i got their card" that would be nice --'


----------



## Flare (Oct 8, 2018)

My phone is dead.  No matter what I do I can't charge it.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 9, 2018)

Too distrusting for my own good.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 9, 2018)

I ate wayyyyy too much today.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 9, 2018)

I can't change my avatar and header on Reddit unless I switch to the "beta" version.
If anybody has any idea how to get around this, please let me know.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 9, 2018)

Some random on the other side of the country used over $50+ dollars on my Walmart savings catcher to buy a bunch of cleaning supplies and gum.
I get you're a filthy person, but stealing is a bit counter intuitive in that aspect.

I'm able to get it back, but what an eye roll.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Some random on the other side of the country used over $50+ dollars on my Walmart savings catcher to buy a bunch of cleaning supplies and gum.
> I get you're a filthy person, but stealing is a bit counter intuitive in that aspect.
> 
> I'm able to get it back, but what an eye roll.



Omg, I'm sorry how did they even... D:
--

Also Trump  defending Kava-poop, like.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 9, 2018)

*Sheila *
No idea, they either got my info or they somehow accessed it from a receipt, since I recycle those.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *Sheila *
> No idea, they either got my info or they somehow accessed it from a receipt, since I recycle those.



Wow, that's insecure receipts they have, wow...

Sounds like they were really desperate though, goddamn thief.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *Sheila *
> No idea, they either got my info or they somehow accessed it from a receipt, since I recycle those.



Wow, that's insecure receipts they have, wow...

Sounds like they were really desperate though, goddamn thief.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2018)

**** I knew I should've spent more time on that paper now I'm gonna get a bad grade...


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 9, 2018)

It's the second time I've had that nightmare...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2018)

lmao wow people complaining when telemarketing is supposed to be shut down in certain places... i guess they don't know many ppl turn to that bc it's the only place that'll hire them and even there you gotta be sell and social af.

yes it's a job but y'know people dont want it nor appreciate it soooo.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 9, 2018)

I! Hate! Group work!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm exhausted from all these obsessive thoughts, and I'm tired of performing all these rituals.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 9, 2018)

This distance is getting harder and harder to handle.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2018)

I still feel so drained.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 9, 2018)

I feel like something is seriously wrong with me. Things can be going so well in my life & I just shut down at random intervals and stop showing interest in everything, stop talking to everyone, and become a real drag to be around. I'm also legitimately tired all the time -- I could wake up after 8 hours of sleep, shower, and then be ready to go back to sleep again for the entire day. 

I just want to operate like normal.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Oct 10, 2018)

again. I just want to sleep and actually get eight hours of sleep for once.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2018)

Can my body calm down like what is the worst that can happen -.-


----------



## griefseed (Oct 10, 2018)

i'm tired of pushing myself so often. i set a goal and can't stop until i reach it, hurting my heart and body. then, when i feel like i'm about to fail or when i naturally want to stop or take a break, it's panic i'm met with instead. like stopping is the worst thing i could do, but when i do stop, it takes me a long time to re-start because it's exhausting...

i want to be able to recover. stop having to fight and struggle for my right to peace. it's been 24 whole years and it is *not* too much to ask for an... actual genuine break, for substantial healing. this coupled with financial instability and fear of losing your safe space, your home? good night.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2018)

people stressing me af because they refuse to let me know if i still can do work practice there and wtf no i'm not gonna search 20 jobs a day just bc smol amount of money siiigh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2018)

I want to go out and catch some pokes on Pokemon GO but because I waited forever to wash my clothes now I don't have any jeans to wear ^^"

Also I really want to ride my bike to the local gas stop and get somethin to eat but I don't have a bike lock at home so I would have to walk there .-.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 10, 2018)

I really wish I wasn't so affected by everything you do. Just reminds me why I'm tempted to hide from getting close to people. Not healthy.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2018)

My stomach's hurting.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 10, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> I! Hate! Group work!



Big mood tbh. One of my group members still hasn't uploaded his stuff and it's making it really hard to work with ): 

The online Word editor is terrible to use! Like I try to delete one letter and then the formatting goes out the window, figures and tables teleport and everything just goes to mashed potatoes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2018)

I want to go to bed but I also really don't want to...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2018)

Our house is disgusting.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2018)

Dear head/brain stop giving me headaches I didn't do a thing to make it happen so just stop


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 11, 2018)

I have a huge cut on my arm and it hurts but i got it treated with Neosporin and some proper medical bandaging so its fine. 
Still hurts tho :c


----------



## Romaki (Oct 11, 2018)

My Hollow Knight got revoked after getting it from a trade.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 11, 2018)

_"I was just like you when I was younger. I would think that my hands were dirty, and washed them a lot like you're doing."_

I don't really believe you, Mom. If you experienced what it was like, then you shouldn't have called me mental and insane. You would have been more sympathetic and understanding to me if the same thing happened to you. Also, would you just stop it with the damn comparisons and just show some emotional support?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm so, SO SICK of these headaches and migraines. So sick of this stress. I feel I have to put in so much energy in NOT getting one. I'm only 25. It can be so disabling. I have work to do, I have things I want to do and places to go. Half the time I have an ice pack to the head instead. However, I know that I can at least help improve this in some ways. I'll be working on that.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks like I have to stay up to call this place, as "Someone spent my money." somehow translates to "I don't know how to change my password" in automated emails.
I feel bad for the costumer service rep that'll have to deal with a very tired and grumpy me.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 12, 2018)

We made it to almost 8 years together. But if this is how you've become, I can't do it anymore.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 12, 2018)

my mum called me fat because im 153cm and 47kg and shes 157cm and 48kg ok i dont have to be a stick like u


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2018)

namiieco said:


> my mum called me fat because im 153cm and 47kg and shes 157cm and 48kg ok i dont have to be a stick like u



wow she sounds unhealthy.

anyways mom yes it bothers me because you always buy stuff with nuts without even bother to stop once second and check what you get. like if it happened once okay i can take it but.. everytime or doing it on purpose no.


----------



## Korichi (Oct 13, 2018)

I?m pretty sure all my friends don?t want anything to do with me anymore, thus confirming my belief that I?m not meant to be with anybody, that I?m never meant to be close to anyone and I?m meant to be alone. Also no matter how hard I try.. I?m never and never will be good enough..


----------



## Soigne (Oct 14, 2018)

I don’t think I’ve ever truly had insomnia like this before and I want to die.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

My job coach and the job agency like I'm gonna quit both if you don't fix this. No I'm not gonna sit and search 20 jobs a day for nothing honestly people.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

I wish I didn't care so much.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Korichi said:


> I’m pretty sure all my friends don’t want anything to do with me anymore, thus confirming my belief that I’m not meant to be with anybody, that I’m never meant to be close to anyone and I’m meant to be alone. Also no matter how hard I try.. I’m never and never will be good enough..



I know we're strangers, but if you ever want a listening ear, I'm around c:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

Need to order all the kiki and lala items so I can move in etoile sjkdhsdjkf


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2018)

I need food ;___;


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 14, 2018)

nevermind


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2018)

I get more and more irritated the longer I stay here.


But ofc I have no social life so yay me I get to stay here a while longer.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 14, 2018)

i have too many shifts and to much school work, i need the hours to pay for school though, why does life have to be so difficult lol, why wasn't i born rich lol


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 14, 2018)

Idk what you're trying to pull bc I just want to move on with my life. I don't even know what we are anymore, you say you want to be friends instead but you also don't want me to see other people when we're 'just friends'? make up your ****ing mind so I can just move on.


----------



## Runaburezu (Oct 14, 2018)

People without morals ruining everything I enjoy. I swear, these psycopaths do not deserve a place on this Earth and I will remove them myself if it proves necessary.
I'm not talking about people who call others bad names, I mean people who will make your life living hell for a laugh and will get all their friends to do it as well. The true scum of the earth.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2018)

I still can't get over the fact that my best friend in the whole world is gone...


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 14, 2018)

Did you really think that this would stop me from being who I am? Was this really why? I'm just so confused to the point that I'm not even angry or upset, just hurt.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm in pain again </3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 14, 2018)

These things are taking over my life.


----------



## Runaburezu (Oct 14, 2018)

Gamers rise up!


----------



## Soigne (Oct 14, 2018)

Acne is ruining my self-esteem, I can't sleep for ****, my friends are making me feel like I'm worthless, my boyfriend and I keep getting into fights & I have no motivation to finish my degree anymore.

I'm not where I want to be in life.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

I know that slow progress is better than no progress but, going slower than wanted can slowly drive you mad sometimes.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2018)

Damn it, I'm going to have to turn in my essay late.

I'm sick and tired of all these rituals, these obsessive thoughts. My hands are all red and cracked due to my excessive hand washing. I can't deal with this; I'm tired of wasting my time to doing these kinds of things. I just want a break, but the demons inside of me won't allow it. I'm trying to keep on going, but it is quite tough. I'm trying to not let these obsessive thoughts about blood, bugs, and germs get the best of me. I suppose it's rather difficult for me to break free from this kind of thinking when I don't even have a clean home environment to begin with. I'm exhausted. I just want to have a carefree mind.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2018)

@Dawn, hope u gcan get outta there soon kdsfhfds.

Also ugh stupid cold/throat **** going on, my job coach and agency dudes being *******s, and not knowing if i can keep my work practice place ughh.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 15, 2018)

One of my """"friends"'""" is basically ****ing stalking me. Leave me alone you creepy ****


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Wish I wasn't so picky picking out a new town lol.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2018)

My friend being out of it all the time. Wish he would get better so we could play something(it's been around 4 weeks[I think] since we last played something).


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

It's so hard making sure the kitchen stays clean with 3 others using it. And just one crumb being left out will bring a bug in ;-;


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 15, 2018)

Good to know not speaking excessively about the same humdrum activities over and over still classifies people as "weird". You people are so boring it's painful.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Is this love? Belittling the other?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

tired of this bad laptop because the keys are half broken and this HP is kinda cheap in the first place.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 16, 2018)

Cracked a lot of my phone screen in the car park AHHHHHHHHHHHH
Its not too bad i can get an upgrade i think


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 16, 2018)

cammy said:


> Cracked a lot of my phone screen in the car park AHHHHHHHHHHHH
> Its not too bad i can get an upgrade i think



Ouch

Also my parents biggest pet peeve is me playing games smh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)

Dude that was a sudden change. I bugged you before about that we CAN see each other and maybe visit workplaces etc. to see if they fit me before and you were pretty laid back and didn't care but now bc my contract might end soon you are very eager to do that. sorry i even came to our first meeting ever now..


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)

also oouuuch off my thumb i think i got a bad cut rip


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

Sheila said:


> also oouuuch off my thumb i think i got a bad cut rip



ouch hope it heals up so the pain can go away fast.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)

Firelight said:


> ouch hope it heals up so the pain can go away fast.



thanks, yeah i've been massacring my thumbs a few times so it'll eventually though


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

Sheila said:


> thanks, yeah i've been massacring my thumbs a few times so it'll eventually though



Man you gotta be careful with your thumbs then.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)

Firelight said:


> Man you gotta be careful with your thumbs then.



haha yeah i'm just bad with body co-ordination and pretty clumsy.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)

Firelight said:


> Man you gotta be careful with your thumbs then.



haha yeah i'm just bad with body co-ordination and pretty clumsy.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

Sheila said:


> haha yeah i'm just bad with body co-ordination and pretty clumsy.



xD idc if I get hurt like if I'm doing something like going through stuff or doing something that's kinda dangerous.
hehe


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)

Yeah I was cutting fake flowers for a hat and I didn't hold it properly and slipped with the knife. There are worse pain though lol.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I was cutting fake flowers for a hat and I didn't hold it properly and slipped with the knife. There are worse pain though lol.



Oh nice you making a pretty flower hat and wow watch what your doing with that knife, also I say that maybe scissors are better instead because they're more safer then a knife.
And yeah there is worst pain then a cut, when I cut my fingers in the pass it didn't hurt really, it was just a little sting and that's it its gone. So in few days that thumb will be heal up.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)

Yeah I bought it at work and it had loads of flowers and then large "67" numbers on it that I removed and gonna fill it with flowers and stuff instead, kinda like a hippie hat(basically a sloppy hat someone decorated real nice) ^^ Yeah but then you need strong scissors and I don't have those plus it'd make the scissors dull and unusable.

Yeah it was a bit stingy and bleedy but should be alright as long as I don't get **** in the wound.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 16, 2018)

got a hole in my work shoe and my sock got soaked .__.;


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> got a hole in my work shoe and my sock got soaked .__.;



Oh man that sucks well do you have another pair of work shoes?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 17, 2018)

No matter what I do I'm always to blame. I'm not good enough and I know that now but this mindset you have is destroying me.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

I hope you're okay... but I know you need space I guess.



Also, I'm glad that laying tiles can help guide plot-setting, but still a tedious task lol, and getting 100% approval rating is tougher than I remember it being xD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)

Glad one villager I'm kinda meh about is moving but honestly they ned to fix **** for AC Switch with the move out ratios gdi


----------



## namiieco (Oct 17, 2018)

my art teacher called my friend "princess" ew ew ew


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2018)

This freezing weather.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)

update on my thumb had to rip off a chunk of my nail cause the cut went under it but it doesn't sting as much and it started to heal some


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2018)

Sheila said:


> update on my thumb had to rip off a chunk of my nail cause the cut went under it but it doesn't sting as much and it started to heal some



Ew...that sounds rough, man. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ew...that sounds rough, man. :/



yep me and sharp stuff is not a good combo.. i'm okay as long as it doesn't do ingrown nail on me it'll be fine.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

What's wrong with me? I'm praying it's nothing serious.


----------



## Korichi (Oct 17, 2018)

What really is ?right? and ?wrong?? There?s too many greys, I don?t know anymore. 



honeyaura said:


> I wish I didn't care so much.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you so much;;, that really means a lot, thank you.. the same goes for you as well <3 

And I?m sorry that caring can really hurt sometimes;;, it?s hard when the people/person you love is hurting, and all you want is for them to be as happy as they deserve to be.. But caring so much just means you have a kind heart. So please just know that you?re just as important, and that you?re just as deserving of the love and care you always give others. ^^ I hope you?re taking care of yourself as well. <3


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 17, 2018)

i hate that i can never finish art and i wish i could just have a held interest in all kinds of art. i look at something i draw and hate it, forgetting its a process and can never keep drawing it because i hate how its turning out even at beginning stages when drawing faces or bodies. i dont know if this is an art block or not because i dont really believe in them but if it is, i hate it


this really worries me because if i go to art school i'm going to be constantly working on art and i just wonder if i'll get tired of it. i really like doing art but i just feel like i'm not worth it or its not worth it for me as a career path. ooooooooooooooooof


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> i hate that i can never finish art and i wish i could just have a held interest in all kinds of art. i look at something i draw and hate it, forgetting its a process and can never keep drawing it because i hate how its turning out even at beginning stages when drawing faces or bodies. i dont know if this is an art block or not because i dont really believe in them but if it is, i hate it
> 
> 
> this really worries me because if i go to art school i'm going to be constantly working on art and i just wonder if i'll get tired of it. i really like doing art but i just feel like i'm not worth it or its not worth it for me as a career path. ooooooooooooooooof



Omg, I face this all the time. It could be life changes, stress etc? But everyone operates differently so just a guess?





Also, eating healthier of course is great, but my body is like LOL tummy ache punishment


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 18, 2018)

Was it all truly a lie? I don't want to believe it, I really don't, and it does hurt but maybe it's for the best that I will probably never find out that answer.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2018)

My sincere apologies for being a selfish, little brat. I'm _terribly_ sorry that I've just been so occupied with my mental illnesses, that I've been distancing myself away from the family. Goodness me, how can I forget to follow the most important rule of all? _"Family always comes first."_ Even if I'm at the brink of insanity - I still have to obey and care for my family. Goodness me, I cannot _believe_ how inconsiderate I've been. I mean, even if I'm going completely bonkers, I still must make time for the family. It's only fair, after all. Family is all I have, according to what I've heard. Friends don't matter; family does. I feel downright awful for breaking such an imperative rule in our household. I've brought shame and dishonor to the entire family. Oh, woe is me! 

...

I don't think I'll ever be able to get the level of emotional support that I truly need from them. I shouldn't hope for them to change, because it's never going to happen. I spent some time crying in my room last night, as I was just quite frustrated with it all. I should just accept the fact that they couldn't care less about my mental state. Living here is just painful.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm so sorry. I really hope you get through this, and always here if you need to vent ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2018)

I am a really bad procrastinator. When I get homework, I plan on doing it when I get home, but I feel like relaxing after a long school day, but after putting the work off, I don’t have the mood to work on my homework anymore, and I continue putting it off, even if it means doing nothing at all until midnight.

I’m also getting bad grades on homework because the teachers I currently have weighted some problems more than others, even if I get the majority of the problems right. And this is over the stuff I excel in most.


----------



## chickenbody (Oct 18, 2018)

I am heretosexual but some homosexuals are trying to ask me out


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2018)

@Dawnpiplup I?m so sorry!  It sounds like you?re definitely not being treated the way you should.  People can be so uncaring and rude sometimes and it sucks.  I?m with honeyaura, please talk to me if you want to vent.  We?re your friends and we?re here for you.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 18, 2018)

chickenbody said:


> I am heretosexual but some homosexuals are trying to ask me out



my straight friend had this same problem and let the guy that liked him down easy, which is what you should do. i've had crushes on straight guys before and thankfully none of them really hated me for it. or i just didnt say anything. i'd say, just put yourself in their shoes. loving someone that wasn't meant to be is hard


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm afraid to eat anything, a day after buying groceries. My body is trying to accept my healthier diet, but it is being so weird just -_-"


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 18, 2018)

Any successes I have are thrown out the window as soon as I make one mistake. No matter what, it's just the same. I'm getting tired of this mask I'm burdening myself to wear. It's starting to crack and I need to figure things out.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 18, 2018)

My mental health finally cracked today and I think I cried all the tears that were held back for the past 5 years. 

Also stress about money because I have none and school because I'm failing. WHoop.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 19, 2018)

This pain is back and driving me crazy... it makes me nervous sometimes, as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2018)

Why did I pick friday for that, **** I gotta change it...

also man why is wild world so much more fun, shame you cant go online nowadays lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2018)

Also wow job agency no I'm not ****ing gonna attend your stupid meetings are you insane.. wait yea you are -_-


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2018)

i have a weeks holiday woo i still feel like **** tho


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 19, 2018)

This stress has caused my body to feel extremely weak to the point where my joints feel like noodles. Also, my 3DS hinge has broken. So I have to be very careful until I can replace it, which might be a couple weeks. ;-;


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 19, 2018)

I think I've finally let go. It feels weird, I feel a bit empty. But in the end, it was just a memory. I need to reinvent myself to prevent this from happening but I'm too naive. I'm too naive and trusting and I acknowledge these flaws, but I can't change it, no matter how hard I try. I need to learn to think for myself and no others. Why is life so harddddd? I'll get through this, I know I can. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 19, 2018)

My friend's mum called me telling me he just had a seizure at work today. And I feel helpless not being able to be there with him right now.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 20, 2018)

Bye I'm never sleeping again


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2018)

When you have downloaded files and some are corrupted! vdvfwebvwebtwbtrw


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2018)

Psydye said:


> When you have downloaded files and some are corrupted! vdvfwebvwebtwbtrw



Welcome to the club mate. Or when a download mess up your computer big time at any stage.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Welcome to the club mate. Or when a download mess up your computer big time at any stage.



I'm not sure but it may have been my own doing. Who knows.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 20, 2018)

My body has these weird episodes where it would get so weak when I'm stressed, it's scary. I barely feel like I can do normal things like clean or even go on drives.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> When you have downloaded files and some are corrupted! vdvfwebvwebtwbtrw



Oh no I'm sorry!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2018)

Forum trends. I’m glad that they haven’t been as big in recent times, but we’re already getting another forum trend. “Is (this food) (that food)?”


----------



## princepoke (Oct 21, 2018)

im a terrible cook
im also lactose intolerant
i have no humane idea why idecided to make myself a huge bowl of risotto at 4am, ultimately consuming about 800ml of milk blegh


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 21, 2018)

The Coco and Ruby collectibles are sold out.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm tired of fighting with myself, and I'm tired of living like this.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2018)

why are the train times so bad here hhhh


----------



## Lemonsky (Oct 22, 2018)

It really bothers me that I haven't been able to wash my hair for days now since I have stitches on my head. I feel so nasty but at the same time I wouldn't want to get the wound infected or anything either.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 22, 2018)

Lemonsky said:


> It really bothers me that I haven't been able to wash my hair for days now since I have stitches on my head. I feel so nasty but at the same time I wouldn't want to get the wound infected or anything either.



omg i have stitches on my face rn as well and was advised not to wash my hair for 4 days, i nearly screamed ahaha, good luck! if it makes u feel better my hair hadn't felt so soft in a long time!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2018)

Honestly I have so much stuff to do this week and I'm just sitting here on my computer trying not to think about it.


----------



## princepoke (Oct 22, 2018)

i haate writing!!! i absolutely absolutely hate it!!
i want to be able to just Not Do That forever


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2018)

hypocrite fishing game, how is that mix supposed to lure out a whale shark smfh


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Oct 22, 2018)

My back.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 22, 2018)

my dog is sick.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 22, 2018)

i forever have problems with trading &internet on my 3ds hhhhhhh


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 22, 2018)

Walmart refunded me entirely from when those people stole from my Savings Catcher.
They also gave me around an extra 40 dollars too. Get dunked on, yeet.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 22, 2018)

‪these double standards tho‬
‪If ur replies r scarce compared to mine, but you get offended when I do the same,,,, laughs,,‬


----------



## Zane (Oct 22, 2018)

eeeeeeeghh why did I eat all that stuff, I knew it would make me feel gross D:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm dying.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2018)

My family jfc why are they even "caring"


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Why am I like this


----------



## mogyay (Oct 23, 2018)

Zane said:


> eeeeeeeghh why did I eat all that stuff, I knew it would make me feel gross D:



my life, i swear i binge eat now which is worrying : ( lately i've been starving myself and then overeating and feeling crap, such an endless cycle


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

this stupid YMCA song stuck in my head for day all because my sister is keep singing everyday.
just stop plz, I'm dying here


----------



## namiieco (Oct 23, 2018)

these 13 year old girls thirsting over grown men :/


----------



## princepoke (Oct 23, 2018)

my hunger and lack of sleep


----------



## hamster (Oct 23, 2018)

headache


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2018)

Feeling frustrated and hopeless.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 24, 2018)

I have a cold


----------



## Reckoner (Oct 24, 2018)

crushing emotional pain.


----------



## Loriii (Oct 24, 2018)

Saylor said:


> I have a cold



Get well soon. Drink lots of water.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2018)

Trying to get through life without your family being there for you during troubled times is the worst.


----------



## princepoke (Oct 24, 2018)

MY.. STYLUS HAS DISAPPEARED...


----------



## Lemonsky (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm very sad and both of my arms are aching today.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2018)

Stop writing it's a warrior class if it can't be used as such freaking asshats


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2018)

worst day I've had in awhile


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2018)

i've been less active here and im tryna be active for the new animal crossing but damn have i been not posting


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2018)

the drop rate of certain aqw items like.. uh i'm on a quest drop already??


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2018)

You ever just wake up and think, “It’s gonna be one of those days”?  That’s been my entire week.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2018)

Gonna see my job coach tomorrow.. blehhhhh. Feels pretty useless when I've only less than a month left on work practice and I could've gone working instead., ****


----------



## Bcat (Oct 25, 2018)

No internet uuuuggggghhhhh


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

Bcat said:


> No internet uuuuggggghhhhh



don't worry you will get out of it

I actually get happy when my internet is out so my family can do something different for once


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 25, 2018)

Not really sure what to do with my car.. I may sell it to buy an automatic depending on how much it's worth but I also owe my uncle some money since he gave me some to buy the car anyway


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 25, 2018)

I don't wanna read I just wanna go to sleep uhhh 


so tired...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 26, 2018)

whyyyy did you have to do that!!!
that made me so ****ing scared and i wanted to cry lol like why do you have to always want to try and scar me......


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2018)

ugh slept so bad and that dumb meeting.... oh well i can go to that store i suppose.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Flare (Oct 26, 2018)

My medicine is making my tongue have a weird taste.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2018)

Still got a bit of a stomachache. Not as bad as yesterday, though. 

Hopefully the sour candies I ate aren't going to make it worse.


----------



## Zane (Oct 26, 2018)

my back is killinggggggggg but on the upside i'm feeling a bit more like myself !


----------



## Soigne (Oct 26, 2018)

my life is in shambles, i haven’t slept more than 4 hours in the last 2 days, my anxiety is through the roof, i’m failing a class, i skipped all of my lectures today, people hate me & i can’t fix any of this


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 27, 2018)

Soigne said:


> my life is in shambles, i haven’t slept more than 4 hours in the last 2 days, my anxiety is through the roof, i’m failing a class, i skipped all of my lectures today, people hate me & i can’t fix any of this



What do you do to unwind? What makes you laugh? If you are understandably not in a laughing mood, I'm sure we could find something that would invoke a sense of schadenfreude or wtf.


----------



## moonlightxo (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm feeling horrible, I got that feeling that I have to puke but it just won't come out.... + My stomach hurts like crazy


----------



## Bcat (Oct 27, 2018)

Hey so like, I know you like him more than me. I know you don't really care about me or my situation, or my feelings or anything else about me. I've always known that and I accept it. But it still hurts. and you don't have to blatantly rub it in so much.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2018)

I know life isn't fair or easy, but why does it have to be so? I'm getting my damn ass kicked every day. I'm struggling with just about everything.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I know life isn't fair or easy, but why does it have to be so? I'm getting my damn ass kicked every day. I'm struggling with just about everything.



"fair and easy" doesn't mean getting pretty heavily abused like you are. even if you couldn't get help from the cps people you need to get away. sounds to me it got way worse now.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 28, 2018)

The synagogue shooting is making my heart especially heavy. Our country?s problem with guns is sickening.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Bcat said:


> The synagogue shooting is making my heart especially heavy. Our country’s problem with guns is sickening.



Yeah, and how people are so afraid to go against the NRA and constitution make me sick as well.

Also ugh my bangs are really ugly so I'll just wait them out and wear them on the side with clips hiding them now then.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

And this quest on AQW that seems to be glitched because even though it had like 1% drop rate it shouldn't be so I never get it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2018)

Bcat said:


> The synagogue shooting is making my heart especially heavy. Our country’s problem with guns is sickening.



Agreed.  My stomach dropped when I saw it on the news.  All this violence makes me afraid to leave my house.


----------



## mellachime (Oct 28, 2018)

have a headache this morning... well woke up with it I mean. <__>


----------



## Flare (Oct 28, 2018)

Wow so I charged my phone and then it turns out the home button is dead. Good thing I activated the screen home button before it happened. :/


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2018)

I have to decide whether or not I can replace my near-broken 3DS XL. But luckily I paid my bills on time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm still depressed about my cat being dead...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 28, 2018)

When I'm drunk at 2 am, I ponder the anatomy of fictional, mythical creatures. Like Ursula the Sea Witch. Normal octopi have a beak where the tentacles come together.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> When I'm drunk at 2 am, I ponder the anatomy of fictional, mythical creatures. Like Ursula the Sea Witch. Normal octopi have a beak where the tentacles come together.



Those were the days

Also that someone scribbled random stuff all over the cover on my vinyl single buuuut I guess I can live with it, the record itself looks good... But yeah I wonder if any other country had that bad practice of writing their name all over covers or stuff?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm upset at reviewers for giving My Hero's One Justice a poor rating across the board. Like a 6 on every site except Steam. It does not deserve that at all. It's a very polished game with amazing visuals. Captures each characters Quirks in an accurate way and their personalities as well. I just don't want people to be turned off by these reviewers to get the game because it's really awesome. I'll admit the story mode isn't the most excitable thing because I've seen the anime and it feels less epic but to me the value of the game lies elsewhere.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2018)

I rolled the side of my foot last night and damaged it.  I can walk, but I have to limp because it hurts.  Great start to the week...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I rolled the side of my foot last night and damaged it.  I can walk, but I have to limp because it hurts.  Great start to the week...



oof, hope it's gets better *hugs* <3

also why am i even trying for these quests i can tell it's not supposed to be lolll


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2018)

Sheila said:


> oof, hope it's gets better *hugs* <3
> 
> also why am i even trying for these quests i can tell it's not supposed to be lolll



Aw thank you *hugs back* <3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

my brother never sush up for once
he just keeps talking n talking n talking and TALKING


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm mentally drained from living like this. 



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I rolled the side of my foot last night and damaged it.  I can walk, but I have to limp because it hurts.  Great start to the week...



Ouch, hope your foot gets better soon. <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm mentally drained from living like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, hope your foot gets better soon. <3



Thanks hun, I hope your family situation gets better. :/


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 29, 2018)

I have to take an exam tomorrow that I have been procrastinating studying for because im so anxious and now Im so anxious because I feel like I haven't studied enough


----------



## Soigne (Oct 29, 2018)

I really can't catch a break, can I? Everything is going wrong. I went to a lecture today only to find out that we had an online-based lecture today with a fieldwork project due instead, one that I didn't know about since it was so close to our last fieldwork project. So I failed this fieldwork and got counted absent today.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2018)

My mother is paranoid as hell.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

I have to study but I don't want to (ಥ ͜ʖಥ)


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 30, 2018)

If two people on either side of the world simultaneously drop a piece of bread, does the world briefly become a sandwich?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I have to study but I don't want to (ಥ ͜ʖಥ)



This sentence describes my entire educational career from high school to now.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm so tired of getting yelled at. If I'm cold it's my fault. If I get scared it's my fault and I should shut up. But when I scare my mom on accident than I'm a bad person who deserves getting yelled at. And if I cry I'm a pathetic little baby. I'm so tired of everything.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2018)

Struggling more than ever, honestly. Falling behind in school, and my mental health is getting the best of me.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 30, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I have to study but I don't want to (ಥ ͜ʖಥ)


yup yup yup
me too

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have so much homework


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2018)

UGHH I'M SO CLOSE TO FINALLY HAVING THAT RAINBOW CANDY LINEUP HHHH


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 31, 2018)

Not too bothersome, but I bought the Halloween collectibles thinking I'd have to buy older orange and purple candies.
Then, I realized I could possibly just get new ones from the event. 
I'll end up having to remove Coco and Lucky anyhow to fit all the candies, so I guess it works out.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2018)

Honestly, I would love to live somewhere else. Please, I can't cope with all of this. I just want to live in a clean environment, with a family that won't neglect my emotional needs. Two years is too long, and I'm afraid I'll go completely bonkers by then. I've tried to make things better for me, but nothing's changed. I'm struggling with absolutely everything in life.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Dear Lord, the pain.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Honestly, I would love to live somewhere else. Please, I can't cope with all of this. I just want to live in a clean environment, with a family that won't neglect my emotional needs. Two years is too long, and I'm afraid I'll go completely bonkers by then. I've tried to make things better for me, but nothing's changed. I'm struggling with absolutely everything in life.



Is there anywhere else you can stay? Maybe some other relatives? I hate seeing you this way :c


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2018)

I wanna get MH4U again but those stupid tutorial missions really tick me off. It's in general a pet peeves/bother(i mean they *can* help they put it in there so bother is maybe better) but honestly when a lot of people have their own playstyle and might learn better by doing things rather than mimic exact movements by a computer when not everyone can learn that way is just... idiotic to a point.

might pick up 3U or Generations at some points but ughh yeah bothers.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 31, 2018)

why is it okay to keep lying to me? i don’t care if “it’s what you knew growing up,” i can’t handle being lied to.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 31, 2018)

I've probably just ate the saddest pizza I've ever ordered.
I buy from this place a ton, so I'm debating if I should bother with a refund.

EDIT: The baker called me cause of the review, turns out I picked the wrong option by accident which ended up ruining the whole thing. I offered to compensate them but I think it just made it worse.
How deathly embarrassing.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 31, 2018)

rip hardy fox ;~;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Dear Lord, the pain.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm not sure where else I can stay. I do have other family members that live nearby, but I don't exactly have a close relationship with them. Also, I don't think my own family would approve of that, since they don't want any rumors going around and such. I'm not close to any of my friends' family, either. I suppose the only place I can go to escape for a bit is the teen shelter. I can stay there for at least a day, but any longer than that and I'd need parental consent. I don't know.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm not sure where else I can stay. I do have other family members that live nearby, but I don't exactly have a close relationship with them. Also, I don't think my own family would approve of that, since they don't want any rumors going around and such. I'm not close to any of my friends' family, either. I suppose the only place I can go to escape for a bit is the teen shelter. I can stay there for at least a day, but any longer than that and I'd need parental consent. I don't know.



Ah I gotcha. Please keep your head up, and still here if you wanna vent :c


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Ah I gotcha. Please keep your head up, and still here if you wanna vent :c



I'll try. Thank you, love. <3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

my mom


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'll try. Thank you, love. <3



Anytime! <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2018)

Tfw you're randomly excited about tomorrow but irritated that it's still today 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm not sure where else I can stay. I do have other family members that live nearby, but I don't exactly have a close relationship with them. Also, I don't think my own family would approve of that, since they don't want any rumors going around and such. I'm not close to any of my friends' family, either. I suppose the only place I can go to escape for a bit is the teen shelter. I can stay there for at least a day, but any longer than that and I'd need parental consent. I don't know.



I hate it when yall are in so much physical/mental pain it just hurts my poor heart T__T


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 31, 2018)

Got curious about Waluigi merch so I looked him up on ebay. There is a friggin' golden crucifix with him on it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Golden-Waluigi-Crucifix-Cross/163336055633?hash=item2607966b51:rk:15:pf:0


----------



## Zane (Oct 31, 2018)

my own obsessive behavior. being conscious of it doesn't make it any easier to stop, funnily enough. :T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2018)

I just realized I don't have a pumpkin cupcake collectible and now I wanna cry T__T

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Got curious about Waluigi merch so I looked him up on ebay. There is a friggin' golden crucifix with him on it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Golden-Waluigi-Crucifix-Cross/163336055633?hash=item2607966b51:rk:15:pf:0



OH MY GOD okay this is the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life lmaoooo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Got curious about Waluigi merch so I looked him up on ebay. There is a friggin' golden crucifix with him on it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Golden-Waluigi-Crucifix-Cross/163336055633?hash=item2607966b51:rk:15:pf:0



Ok WTF that is officially the weirdest thing I've seen in awhile.  (ಠ_ಠ)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2018)

Lmao I love that wah crucifix thing.
--

Anyway when people text you to call them and they don't answer like bruh guess it wasn't that big o' a deal then?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 1, 2018)

Doctor's appointment today. I feel brave until the day before and day of, and my body literally shakes. Ugh.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Nov 1, 2018)

‪Being friends with financially stable people is a lot more fun because there’s more we can do ^__^ ‬

I got so tired of that one bbbbirch’s excuses: “what a waste of money” “capitalism” “you have too much money” uh no? I am just not a philistine, bitter cheapskate who can’t enjoy life and blames other people’s hard earned money & business for it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2018)

Nintendo: "We're having our final SSBU direct on Thursday!"

Me: Oh good, Nintendo has one last chance to redeem themselves and announce our heavenly boi Waluigi.

Nintendo: *announces a got dang Piranha Plant*

Me:

Me: FFFUUUUUUUU--


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 1, 2018)

*xSuperMario64x*
If anything, I feel as if Piranha Plant gives some hope to Waluigi being released as a DLC, since they too were an assist trophy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Nintendo: "We're having our final SSBU direct on Thursday!"
> 
> Me: Oh good, Nintendo has one last chance to redeem themselves and announce our heavenly boi Waluigi.
> 
> ...



Waht is this madness?!


----------



## boring (Nov 1, 2018)

I had a cyst in my abdomen which meant I've missed revision for mocks week next week and I'M STRESSED AS HELl


----------



## dedenne (Nov 1, 2018)

i cracked my phone


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2018)

Lol I like the logic they have with SSB character, like almost no on have their "own" games really. Peach does and a few other but others are basically characters within some other game. Unless there is a Chrom Emblem official game I missed lol :L


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2018)

My phone is at 15% and I'm nowhere near my charger rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Waht is this madness?!



I KNOW RIGHT


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

I already heard about that nintendo SSBU news few days ago and yesterday again


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm always light-headed and fatigued. These doctors bills may cost me my replacement 3DS.


----------



## riummi (Nov 1, 2018)

If you're gonna do something at least do it right?? Like it's nice of you to get food for me but seriously...you left so late. I have to go to class so I won't even be able to eat it in peace by the time you get here! I didn't even ask him to get me food lol and yet he's mad at me for being kind of impatient. I didn't even make breakfast to eat or lunch so by the time I can eat it will be 4 pm...

Overall, I hate it when someone keeps being nice to you and stuff and they swear you don't need to do anything for them and reject any efforts to return the favor BUT they will nag about it all the time. LIKE "oh I'm so nice to you, I get you food all the time" when I literally offer and they turn down me down?? Seriously...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2018)

Games where the  curve is pretty alright up to a point but then it goes really steep because the game deosn't tell you one **** you need to grind your ass off for one boss monster and you pretty much insta die -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2018)

Trying to do my personal letter looking good but it's looking blah...


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2018)

I hate getting headaches most of all when it's on my days off. ;_;


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

Why am I NEVER comfortable omg


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 3, 2018)

One of my workmates has asked me to cover her shift next saturday. I really don't want to as I'm already working friday and sunday, and have got an exam the following tuesday. She said in her message that my manager said to ask me first, which is obvious to why, as I'm working the least amount of hours now compared to everyone else. Everyone is pretty overworked right now so it makes me feel bad for turning her down. I just really need (and want) all the time I can get to study for this exam. I've been so stressed over these last couple of weeks that its not even funny, like honestly the dizziness, pain in my stomach and back is just too much. I'm so over it and just want to have exams done with, not having to worry about anything else, especially work.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 3, 2018)

i always crave spicy noodles but when i have them i just feel sick
but then a few days later i have more spicy noodles


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Fatigue is back. I haven't felt like myself for almost a month now.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 3, 2018)

*namiieco *
There's these Jalapeno Doritos (Yes, I know I'm terrible.) that taste awesome, but they make my stomach feel awful. Why must the tasty things hurts us?...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2018)

fake flavour chili crisps generally sucks so yeet.

also gdi i really hope i can solve this... just because that store was interested too hhh fml


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2018)

I don't know what to get anybody for christmas :v and to be truthful I'm not feeling terribly generous this year. At least I still have a couple months to get into the giving mood lol


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *namiieco *
> There's these Jalapeno Doritos (Yes, I know I'm terrible.) that taste awesome, but they make my stomach feel awful. Why must the tasty things hurts us?...



Hey jalapeno Doritos are awesome!

In any case why does my head feel split all the time?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

Okay I think I figured out their server issue but if you can't fix that something is p wrong imo


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 4, 2018)

Y does the Pokemon bug type suck


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 4, 2018)

*Psydye *
Drink plenty of water, not too much though!
Sometimes taking a break from the screen is good too, even a nap.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

What's my body even doing tf


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

I googled "a large bird" and I got this...


I love the internet.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

Never getting that one drop in a game heck


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Our water is damnear unusable for almost a month. So having to boil water to bathe everyday.


----------



## boring (Nov 4, 2018)

wanting to reach out and make friends on this site like i used to years ago, but physically not knowing how to reach out anymore


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

My friend is forcing me to play Outlast -_-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2018)

Whole lotta homework.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 5, 2018)

I think I kid on Club Tortimer called me a big mood. I don't know what that means.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 5, 2018)

college sucks


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

Job agency sucks. Like if you want people out working at least reply properly or bother to actually call the people that you should take care of -.- Flipping ass people.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 5, 2018)

Tomorrow is my maths test... ;-;
1 like = 1 tissue


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2018)

I DON'T WANNA GO
I'm 25, and still have a panic attack thinking of needles.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 5, 2018)

living is tiring


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2018)

Hope to hear from my client soon. Sooner I do, sooner I can catch up with work.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 5, 2018)

Not feeling too hot, hopefully it passes with a nap.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 6, 2018)

i love how they teach me how to hate drawing and painting in art class 
school ruins all fun lol


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

Taking some new meds, hate having to, so hoping it treats me okay.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2018)

namiieco said:


> i love how they teach me how to hate drawing and painting in art class
> school ruins all fun lol



tell me about it, i hate their art/ceramics teachings bc you gotta do exactly what they do with hardly no freedom bleh.
--

i hope it all goes well tomorrow ans such ugh


----------



## Bcat (Nov 6, 2018)

...I need a drink. I don’t drink and I still need a drink


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2018)

My cousin being a bit too interested about my work, like uhh pop by and see if I'm there do you really have to ask.. you're annoying.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 6, 2018)

So freaking pissed I can’t vote. I thought I was registered but turns out I wasn’t. Makes me so angry I can’t make a difference


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2018)

^yeah your process to even be registered and that people can't make it to the voting places makes me angry as hell... Like okay they purposely don't want people to do it D: <


----------



## Bcat (Nov 6, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ^yeah your process to even be registered and that people can't make it to the voting places makes me angry as hell... Like okay they purposely don't want people to do it D: <



The worst thing is the voting place was literally a 5 minute walk for me. 
I renewed my drivers lisence earlier this year was asked if I wanted to be registered to vote, I said yes and thought that was all I had to do. Turns out they were supposed to send me a form to fill out (they never sent it)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2018)

Bcat said:


> So freaking pissed I can’t vote. I thought I was registered but turns out I wasn’t. Makes me so angry I can’t make a difference



Yeah when I got to the polling place they almost didn't let me in cause the only ID I had was a paper given to me by the BMV after I renewed my permit on Saturday. They took forever but finally let me get in and vote. That really sucks they didn't make sure you were registered.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> I renewed my drivers lisence earlier this year was asked if I wanted to be registered to vote, I said yes and thought that was all I had to do. Turns out they were supposed to send me a form to fill out (they never sent it)



That's ridiculous. When I got my permit renewed they asked me if I was registered and gave me the papers right there. Idk man.


----------



## Loriii (Nov 6, 2018)

Been dealing with dry cough and I've been sick for 3 days now.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2018)

My mind!


----------



## Zane (Nov 6, 2018)

zzz I'm so tired, I'm gonna have to skip my evening walk. I hhhhhate when I have no strength like this and it's just because I couldn't get to sleep last night. >:{


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2018)

I need to get my calc hw done but I don't feel like doing it at all hhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2018)

Bcat said:


> The worst thing is the voting place was literally a 5 minute walk for me.
> I renewed my drivers lisence earlier this year was asked if I wanted to be registered to vote, I said yes and thought that was all I had to do. Turns out they were supposed to send me a form to fill out (they never sent it)



Yeah, I read somewhere you have to like take care of everything yourself, take a day off from work/school etc. if you have a long time to get to where you have to vote, and yeah they don't give a damn if you don't vote literally.
--

At least here I'm glad they just send you your voting card and where you should vote (or if you wanna do it it advance you can do it everywhere) as long as you are eligible.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

I hate/love highschool


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2018)

Stupid hw... I hate being stuck on a problem and I can't ask the prof about it...


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

Body what are you even doing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2018)

My ears have been meowed off - by cats.


----------



## Kamzitty (Nov 7, 2018)

Checked my schedule and I'm working 10 days straight, all 8 hour+ shifts. I am going to die.


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 7, 2018)

attention span has been non existent lately


----------



## namiieco (Nov 7, 2018)

i sent a video with a korean guy in it to my friend and now shes all about learning korean because she wants a korean boyfriend. someone save me from these people surrounding me LMAO


----------



## hestu (Nov 7, 2018)

just wanna be healthy  rlly not in the mood to get a spinal tap!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2018)

All I can think about is the long weekend coming and I have no motivation to do my homework ;-;


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> All I can think about is the long weekend coming and I have no motivation to do my homework ;-;



Same ;-;


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

These headaches are coming back. I have new meds for it, but I'm afraid. I'll bite the bullet in the morning.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2018)

Dumb rubbish getting stuck under my eyelids. Might have to call the doctor, **** it.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 8, 2018)

Can we please stop calling someone who put a more than average amount of work into something as having no life? I get the self-deprecation, but It's pretty unnecessary, thanks.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2018)

my eye being a ****. stop hurting and get that **** out.


also wow so everything with a feather on it is now considered offensive native american material? :thinking:


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2018)

Not a great fan of flaky people.


----------



## boring (Nov 8, 2018)

I feel just,,,,,  ):. I feel like everything is kinda going nowhere? idk what I'm doing after I leave school, I'm a bit of a mess ig and I just feel like I'm never going to amount to anything or make my mum proud lol... I had a bit of a heart to heart with my mum today because she said why am I always so depressed at home she doesnt get it and i said it was the only place i can be depressed without people getting angsty with me so that was nice but i just all in all feel awful and want to curl up and do nothing yay


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2018)

Spoiler: This may be controversial, but I?m finally sharing my true feelings



I admit that I find anti-gun activists more annoying than the worst of Pokemon fans. They are also part of the reason why I condemned passion as evil. I know how serious the issue is, but it?s hard for me to tolerate people that are angrier than a moose and people who give criticism to others for having political beliefs that differ from theirs.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2018)

^Can't say I blame ya!


----------



## rianne (Nov 8, 2018)

Someone has been cutting their grass for the past hour or two. It's so loud and annoying.


----------



## boring (Nov 8, 2018)

its fine when people youve kinda thought were cool for a long time have inconsiderate beliefs that disregard other peoples suffering in the name of politics , so you just take a moment to feel sad, because sometimes people just really and truly don't understand why you'd be angry like a 'moose' at the idea of people dying for no reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2018)

Okay so I'm a moose for condemning gun violence and the US' freaking weird laws on it... Suuure lmfao.

Anyway I really hope I can work tomorrow, staying home like this drive me nuts.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 9, 2018)

Pretty sure my friend is mad at me but she won't talk to me about it.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2018)

I can't remember what I was going to say! That drives me CRAZY!! @.@


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 9, 2018)

I took the heckin' rice out as soon as the thing beeped and some STILL got stuck to the bottom.
GAHHH I CAN'T WIN.


----------



## Ghostkid (Nov 9, 2018)

i lost my friends recently over petty circumstances and i cant let go the feelings behind it and how heartbroken i was when it happened


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2018)

The site is losing activity again. After the Nintendo Direct, it hit over 2,100 active members. Now there’s less than 1,900 active members.

I can’t wait for that new AC game to come out.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The site is losing activity again. After the Nintendo Direct, it hit over 2,100 active members. Now there’s less than 1,900 active members.
> 
> I can’t wait for that new AC game to come out.



You know some people might be guests and bots that just visited because the site might have been trending? Also people come and go it's natural.
--
Anyway eye is better but can it stop being so swollen I look like I got a bruise lolll


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 10, 2018)

Feeling pretty worried for my last exam as I don't think one more day of study is enough


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2018)

My family is making me go bonkers. 

I really don't want to live here anymore; I'm sick of it. I just want to live in a clean house, with a non-dysfunctional family. My family thinks I'm insane for wanting to live in a clean environment. I just don't feel comfortable here. I had a bit of a mental breakdown last night because of how disgusting my family is. How could I possibly change them if they can't seem to realize that they are the ones who are abnormal? I suppose I am, too -  I've developed these habits to avoid contaminating things and such because of it all. My hands are all cracked from the frequent hand-washing. I don't want to get out of bed, despite it being one in the afternoon. I'm sick of my life.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 10, 2018)

Deciding between apartments can be tough...


----------



## Soigne (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy Saturday today I hit a deer and broke up with my boyfriend and I’ll have you know I’ve only cried 7 times over this and impending academic failure.


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2018)

this fever needs to leave


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 11, 2018)

I'll have to give a presentation tomorrow. There are only four people looking at me while I talk, _but why am I still so nervous?_


----------



## rianne (Nov 11, 2018)

My skin has been dry lately; I am definitely going to use sheet masks more often because waaaah. D:


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 11, 2018)

Soigne said:


> Happy Saturday today I hit a deer and broke up with my boyfriend and I’ll have you know I’ve only cried 7 times over this and impending academic failure.



Jesus dude I am so sorry.


----------



## hestu (Nov 11, 2018)

All of my blood tests have come back normal so far, so it's looking like I really will have to get an MRI and a spinal tap. I can't afford to keep paying for all these tests that tell me NOTHING.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

Idiots on the trains/buses eating nuts and peanuts in public. You know there are some people that's that bad allergic they might even die if they are in the same room unless they get help immediately?

While my allergy is not that I think it's pretty rude imo.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2018)

Not one but two doc appointments tomorrow :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soigne said:


> Happy Saturday today I hit a deer and broke up with my boyfriend and I’ll have you know I’ve only cried 7 times over this and impending academic failure.



Omg I'm so sorry :c


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2018)

Feeling a bit uneasy right now.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2018)

Nervous :c


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2018)

how the heck i'm gonna get all those clothes to work lol


----------



## Bcat (Nov 12, 2018)

Stan lee.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Stan lee.



Whoa what?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow I'm just now finding out oml :c
RIP Stan Lee


----------



## Bcat (Nov 12, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Whoa what?



He died earlier today. It finally happened (((((((


----------



## Flare (Nov 12, 2018)

I hope this cold of mine goes away soon.  I hate this so much. 

and @Bcat rip Stan Lee. It's a real shame he's dead.


----------



## rianne (Nov 12, 2018)

I ordered some AC Amiibo cards and I keep getting nervous every time I receive an email update that it's in transit to my post office. e____e Like okay pls don't get lost in the mail ty.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 13, 2018)

#I'mNeverComfortable


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 13, 2018)

I woke up to my college campus completely covered in snow and slush.  I wasn't expecting it and didn't have any winter boots with me.  Now my sneakers are soaked and I wasted a perfectly clean pair of socks.  **** me.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2018)

The fact that I feel like I have no friends.


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm really concerned about a good friend of mine. Her ******* of a partner has been getting more abusive towards her, sending her threats and all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2018)

I really hope that my Calc exam isn't tomorrow. My first one was on a Thursday but the syllabus says that the next one is on a Wednesday, which would suck if it was true.

Also my uncle is visiting tomorrow and I really want to see him but I can't if I end up having an exam tomorrow T__T


----------



## Soigne (Nov 14, 2018)

I can’t decide if I should transfer schools or not.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 14, 2018)

Right shoulder HURTS ;-;


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2018)

I think the lack of vitamin D is literally giving me anxiety </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bosmer said:


> I'm really concerned about a good friend of mine. Her ******* of a partner has been getting more abusive towards her, sending her threats and all.



Oh wow, I hope she's okay!


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 14, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Oh wow, I hope she's okay!



She's alright, she stayed at my place last night.However there seems to be more about it than it seems from what my partner has said so it's all asfdk.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2018)

Bosmer said:


> She's alright, she stayed at my place last night.However there seems to be more about it than it seems from what my partner has said so it's all asfdk.



Wow, yeah it's never a good situation to be in. It's a good thing she has someone looking out for her, at least. Best of luck :c


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 14, 2018)

Thank you. I hope it all gets resolved soon, theres just a lot of drama going on right now. :/


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2018)

Bosmer said:


> Thank you. I hope it all gets resolved soon, theres just a lot of drama going on right now. :/



Same here. I've been through a very abusive relationship myself, and I have to admit it's scary and very unfair. I'm very glad she's not alone in this. Really hope all goes well in the end, and she finds a way out for good </3


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

My weight! I really need to lose that **** and be a thin green bean.


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 14, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Same here. I've been through a very abusive relationship myself, and I have to admit it's scary and very unfair. I'm very glad she's not alone in this. Really hope all goes well in the end, and she finds a way out for good </3



I hope so too, I'm so sorry to hear that happened to you  I can imagine it being really scary.. it's not something you would wish on anyone. I said to her she's welcome to come to my place anytime so she has somewhere to go if anything happens.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2018)

Bosmer said:


> I hope so too, I'm so sorry to hear that happened to you  I can imagine it being really scary.. it's not something you would wish on anyone. I said to her she's welcome to come to my place anytime so she has somewhere to go if anything happens.



Much appreciated, I feel that I became stronger in the end, so it was a light at the end of a tunnel. I know she'll feel stronger at the end of all this as well, and with such a great friend by her side!


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 14, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Much appreciated, I feel that I became stronger in the end, so it was a light at the end of a tunnel. I know she'll feel stronger at the end of all this as well, and with such a great friend by her side!



That's great to hear and I'm glad it made you stronger! Yeah, I can imagine it being an eye opener and all. I'm glad she got the courage to tell me and my partner about this at least. Yeah she definately will, and at least she knows she has support.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 14, 2018)

Not feeling good, and the apartment we were looking at was already bought, so my partner got no sleep to call them for nothing.
It's not even worth looking into the other listings, the deal on that place was fantastic.
I really wish this kinda stuff wasn't as disappointing.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Not feeling good, and the apartment we were looking at was already bought, so my partner got no sleep to call them for nothing.
> It's not even worth looking into the other listings, the deal on that place was fantastic.
> I really wish this kinda stuff wasn't as disappointing.



That sucks :c


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

Just finished a math class and boi I AM CONFUSION


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 15, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Just finished a math class and boi I AM CONFUSION



Lmao I love this gif.

I've been having some health issues lately. :/ Guess it's time to get to the doctor.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2018)

It's freezing cold outside and thought I'd grab a nice hot coffee before class.  I had one yesterday and was fine, so naturally I figured it'd be the same thing today.  Apparently my body has varying reactions to caffeine because I've only drunk half and I have a headache/jitters. :,)


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 15, 2018)

*Pokeclasher *
It is what it is I'm afraid.
They were able to get a lot of sleep today which was good.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 15, 2018)

man i've started to look up mortgages/house prices and i'm so scared, feel like it's such a long and hard process


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2018)

I just want to get this calc exam done and over with. I have a headache, my patience is gone, and break couldn't come faster.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 15, 2018)

I feel like my friends are starting to ice me out, idk I'm just getting this weird vibe that they are all hanging out and planning stuff without me and it wouldn't surprise me if they had a separate group chat without me in it...I've just had kind of a rough week and so it hurts when I have good news and no one responds in the group chat but whenever anyone else has good news everyone is quick to be excited for them. Also I feel like I can't even talk to them about how rough of a week it's been for me because they're apart of why it's been so crappy


----------



## Bcat (Nov 15, 2018)

Kinda bummed out about my birthday in a couple days.

Just kinda thought I'd have more control over my life by now, y'know?


----------



## Marte (Nov 15, 2018)

To come out, or not come out...


----------



## hestu (Nov 15, 2018)

Spoiler



might have a pseudo brain tumor!!!!!!!!! lucky me!!!!!!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

^Sorry to hear!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 15, 2018)

I want booze, but it isn't the weekend yet.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 16, 2018)

3am and I just got home, have to be up for work in 3 hours.


----------



## nanpan (Nov 16, 2018)

This male is dating a tenant in the apartment building next to my building. 

He drives a motorcycle. 

He revs his motorcycle for a very long duration and speeds off very loudly. 

He's setting off alarms of so many parked cars on the street from his noisy motorcycle.

It's midnight. Could you be ruder?


----------



## mellachime (Nov 16, 2018)

No switch to play let's go pikachu...and a lot of my friends are getting it. I'm being a big baby tbh but oof it just sucks seeing everyone have a good time and you can't join in but, also I am happy for my friends too just of course, I'm a lil sad, yknow?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2018)

The live export industry and the way in which animals are treated. Did you know they grind up unwanted chicks alive?! Mother******* need to be crucified!!!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 16, 2018)

Everyone is playing Pok?mon let's go games and I'm here without a switch.. ;-;


----------



## Nadene (Nov 16, 2018)

my stomach aches so badly 
i had a stomach bug wednesday and ive been in pain ever since
rip i dont have money for a doctors visit lol


Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2018)

I have so. Much. Homework.  What the hell professors, why do I need to get every single major project done before Thanksgiving break? >:/


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2018)

some idiot ripping up the inside of a jacket. i guess i can sew it together or leave it but honestly just leave it to recycling.....

- - - Post Merge - - -



nanpan said:


> This male is dating a tenant in the apartment building next to my building.
> 
> He drives a motorcycle.
> 
> ...



No lol.. I remember jerks here setting off car alarms all the time but it's cooled down recent years thank god lol


----------



## Bcat (Nov 16, 2018)

my birthday cheesecake didn't turn out. It's gross...


----------



## namiieco (Nov 17, 2018)

i feel like my friend is trying to avoid going to this movie with me but oh well 
nvm she ditched me now i feel like **** but thats ok


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2018)

okay why on earth wouldn't you take that shirt as a gift to the store.. you realize how expensive those are? idk if i can afford it myself and such but dude no take it now and yeah i sneaked it back in so u better hang it out, stop being so square omfg


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 17, 2018)

sometimes i get really paranoid about who can find the things i post on this forum. not other users but old "friends" ._.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2018)

Depression. *sigh*


----------



## Zane (Nov 17, 2018)

My back. @_@


----------



## Bcat (Nov 17, 2018)

It.... wasn't a particularly great birthday.....


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 17, 2018)

lots of emotions and silly drama have been stacking high lately :/


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 18, 2018)

My ankle is so sore once again >.< I can barely walk, and am forever limping. I've already been to the doctor about it, but I always get such vague replies whenever I say something is wrong. I'm like my ankle is really sore, and he's like let it go to physio and let it heal. Ok, the physio part makes sense but it's not an injury, it ain't gonna heal. It gonna be like that forever as it's a condition, but surely there much be something to help it??


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

Parents saying stop playing games


----------



## namiieco (Nov 18, 2018)

all these activities you would do with family and friends i always do alone. i know you are your best friend but it really feels like no one wants to hang out with me and im not exactly a person who wants to be surrounded by people. im more than happy going by myself but just thinking that no one wants to hang out with me makes me sad. im even going to watch a movie alone today hahah my life is tragic but thats ok


----------



## rianne (Nov 18, 2018)

I have a headache. ),:


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

I haven't drawn in ages and that needs to change! @_@


----------



## Flare (Nov 18, 2018)

I've been getting a pain... somewhere on my body since last night and it doesn't hurt at all but it aches every now and then but it's still very worrying.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 18, 2018)

Dry skin.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 18, 2018)

i need a proper job. working a zero hour contract with weird hours is taking a toll on my mental health, i can't sleep properly anymore, my schedule is all over the place, i don't eat properly because i don't see the point. even applying for jobs takes everything out of me bc i feel like i won't get anything, feel mighty useless. ty for letting me rant, soz

- - - Post Merge - - -

on the plus side i have someone who has stood by me and comforted me in the sad times and for them i am so appreciative, having a rock is a nice feeling


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

^Man, hope things improve! Sounds rough.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

Psydye said:


> ^Man, hope things improve! Sounds rough.



yeah D: curse today's world.

also i really need to clean my wardrobe again


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 19, 2018)

I don't have a problem on a level like yours people but there's this certain person on youtube I always see on almost every video I watch. It's so annoying and that person is getting a lot of attention for making generic comments. Ugh. *And whatever you do, do not speak of their name.*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 19, 2018)

I have two essays due tomorrow and I haven't started on either of them. :,)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I have two essays due tomorrow and I haven't started on either of them. :,)



OMG FRIEND WHAT R U DOING?????
DO YOU NEED HELP, OH GOODNESS I CAN'T STAND TO SEE YOU UNDER SO MUCH STRESS UGHHHH


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm tired af and trying to wake up. Also, someone stole $1200 from my sister and her bf's savings! Real scummy!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2018)

My mom's friend's kid is here. I can't stand when she's here, because not only am I not really a infant/toddler person (or a people person in general), but she hardly ever listens to me a whines a lot when she gets in trouble (cause her mom never disciplines her) or when she takes something of mine and I tell her to put it back. And ofc being the caring and sensitive person I am, I can't stand to make people upset so she's just a really uncomfortable and unpleasant child to be around.


Honestly I feel like sneaking out the front door and walking to the gas station. Maybe gt some food and hatch some eggs in PoGO while I'm at it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

^just tell her properly off. you shouldn't suffer because that butt can't behave. 

Also Monster Hunter Stories is real fun, but I wish they could mark the Subquest things better and also count monsters properly when defeated.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2018)

MKAY THAT'S IT I'M LEAVING

That kid is getting on my _last_ nerve.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 19, 2018)

Every time I create a thread in the TBT Marketplace, I get little or no service. Are people trying to avoid doing business with me? If so, why are they doing this? What’s wrong with me?

Just recently, I made a trading thread, asking for a trade in Let’s Go Pikachu and Let’s Go Eevee. Nobody made a trade plan with me yet. I wonder if it has to do with the lack of Let’s Go Players or my reputation on this site. I’m not a bad person in trading, and I’m not making any bad deals.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Every time I create a thread in the TBT Marketplace, I get little or no service. Are people trying to avoid doing business with me? If so, why are they doing this? What’s wrong with me?
> 
> Just recently, I made a trading thread, asking for a trade in Let’s Go Pikachu and Let’s Go Eevee. Nobody made a trade plan with me yet. I wonder if it has to do with the lack of Let’s Go Players or my reputation on this site. I’m not a bad person in trading, and I’m not making any bad deals.



Well considering the actual involvement on this site is very minimal it's no surprise you get no service.



Also I'm feeling super antsy, like I really want to do stuff like draw but things are holding me back and I hate this feeling ughhhh


----------



## Bcat (Nov 19, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Every time I create a thread in the TBT Marketplace, I get little or no service. Are people trying to avoid doing business with me? If so, why are they doing this? What’s wrong with me?
> 
> Just recently, I made a trading thread, asking for a trade in Let’s Go Pikachu and Let’s Go Eevee. Nobody made a trade plan with me yet. I wonder if it has to do with the lack of Let’s Go Players or my reputation on this site. I’m not a bad person in trading, and I’m not making any bad deals.



i mean, try a pokemon specific website. I heard lgp&lge didn't sell as well as past titles so there's not as many people playing it.


----------



## Zane (Nov 19, 2018)

I turned my ankle slightly wrong earlier today and now sometimes when I take a step something in there does like a pop n grind.. feels bad man


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 19, 2018)

People are so aggravating tbh

Also I miss my bf whom I haven't seen in a few days


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 19, 2018)

Bcat said:


> i mean, try a pokemon specific website. I heard lgp&lge didn't sell as well as past titles so there's not as many people playing it.



Or maybe, I should wait until later, when more people are playing it.


----------



## duckvely (Nov 20, 2018)

the wifi keeps cutting out!!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2018)

think they messed up that youth employment things : ))))) thanks


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm sick.. again.. 
Probs gonna listen to queen so I can feel better..


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

Not enough sleep. (._.)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2018)

Look at all these reader reviews:

https://www.metacritic.com/game/switch/pokemon-lets-go-eevee!/user-reviews

I hate to say, but the pesssimists that hate the newer Pok?mon games (like seen in these reviews and on GameFAQs)...are more annoying than Nancy Pelosi. They complain about how Pok?mon is doing these days. Needless to say, the same people that?s criticizing the Let?s Go game have trashed BOTH Pokemon Sun/Moon and Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon, all because the 3DS Pok?mon games are ?too easy?. I don?t see why it?s a problem to make Pok?mon games easier. I guess they?re not true Pok?mon fans. Not all positive reviews are fair either. It?s most of the negative reviews that are unfair.

I understand the removal of features we are used to (such as Pok?mon breeding and lack of character customization) are disappointing (especially in a time when games are getting improvements), and even I have to agree with that. But this game is supposed to give newer generations of players experience on what the first gen games were like.

I have to admit. I?m not a true Pok?mon fan either. Despite playing various Pok?mon games since the first generation, I never played a main series game until Pok?mon Sun and Moon came out. And I don?t plan on playing the older games.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 20, 2018)

SS


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2018)

@Alolan_Apples the people who say that Pokemon sucks nowadays and thinks they're too easy need to get off their high horse and start acting like actual Pokemon fans. Just because the newer generations present new concepts and try to appeal to younger gamers doesn't mean that they suck. If they want difficulty then they need to find a different game to play...

Like imo it's okay to dislike a game, but I'm gettin tired of people constantly complaining that they're not as good as the older ones. Complaining isn't gonna solve anyone's problems.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 20, 2018)

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh why is the first draft of this essay due today on top of everything else??? I literally just spent 4.5 hours last night analyzing some dumbass movie for my first class this morning.  I'm _tired,_ man.  I want to go home...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2018)

How was the latest gen pok?mon easy..? like s/m/usum was really annoying tbh since they required too much training and good 'mons rather than just playing it casually tbh -.- i didn't like gen 7 too much cause of that but yeah i played them bc people were active on em i guess.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm sad now but for such a stupid reason. 

Also just because a game is 'easy' doesn't mean it's a bad game. I think Sun and Moon are great entries to the series and the games too have their difficulties.I found OR/AS much easier in comparison to Sun and Moon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2018)

Sheila said:


> How was the latest gen pok?mon easy..? like s/m/usum was really annoying tbh since they required too much training and good 'mons rather than just playing it casually tbh -.- i didn't like gen 7 too much cause of that but yeah i played them bc people were active on em i guess.



I know. I’m guessing that they were used to a much higher difficulty (like over-leveled gym leaders, no objective waypoints, and lack of instructions). They have to realize that Game Freak it not just trying to appeal to their original audience. They want to be more welcoming to new players. The reason why they didn’t have all that in the early games is because of the data limitations of the time. It’s kinda like this. If you were to learn how to bake a cake, RBY only lists the ingredients and nothing else while S/M and US/UM lists the ingredients and utensils needed while giving you exact instructions. If you don’t have enough instructions, you can’t bake the cake.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I know. I’m guessing that they were used to a much higher difficulty (like over-leveled gym leaders, no objective waypoints, and lack of instructions). They have to realize that Game Freak it not just trying to appeal to their original audience. They want to be more welcoming to new players. The reason why they didn’t have all that in the early games is because of the data limitations of the time. It’s kinda like this. If you were to learn how to bake a cake, RBY only lists the ingredients and nothing else while S/M and US/UM lists the ingredients and utensils needed while giving you exact instructions. If you don’t have enough instructions, you can’t bake the cake.



Yeah I agree the baby hand-holding was annoying but that and it being more difficult made em bad. I def. prefer like any other generation before it ngl. And yeah I don't need 'utensils' for that kind of game unless they need to be there. They don't, and I hardly doubt this is people's first game and even if it was it's so known you shouldn't need that guidance and cutscenes.


----------



## Nadene (Nov 20, 2018)

work is going by so slowly i jsut want to go home n pet my car hhhh​


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 20, 2018)

hngh why are some people so frustrating and obnoxious


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2018)

Feeling a bit gloomy at the moment. I'm sure I'll feel better soon; I'm about to go see _Bohemian Rhapsody_ with a good friend of mine. I heard it was a good movie.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 21, 2018)

My suffering must really bring joy to whatever higher being is playing a cosmic joke on me because my life is going straight into the ground. My usual summer job just cut my hours back from 40 hours a week over the summer to 20, so 



Spoiler:  



now I have to find another job too...which means I will likely be working from 8am - 10pm or later most days because of both jobs this summer. My grades are going down the drain, I can't stop missing my boyfriend, and nothing interests me enough to hold my attention for longer than 5 seconds. I have 3 research papers to write over Thanksgiving break and I haven't started one of them.



Boy I sure love complaining on the internet. What's next, my electricity's going to get cut?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

Flu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Feeling a bit gloomy at the moment. I'm sure I'll feel better soon; I'm about to go see _Bohemian Rhapsody_ with a good friend of mine. I heard it was a good movie.



Nice! I love that movie and song!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2018)

That awkward time between when you just start to feel hungry and when you decide it's a good time to eat...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> That awkward time between when you just start to feel hungry and when you decide it's a good time to eat...



this or you are hungry af but don't know when you can eat D:
--

anyways this job dude.. he's nice ig but things are going way too fast and idfk a thing


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2018)

My family is stressful to deal with. :/



Pokeclasher said:


> Flu
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah, the movie was pretty good! The song as well, of course haha. I hope you feel better soon, by the way. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2018)

My stupid anxiety and irritability is skyrocketing cause I don't have my medication.


----------



## rianne (Nov 21, 2018)

My Thanksgiving morning started off with a typhoon. Fantastic. /internally screaming.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 21, 2018)

I spent an obscene amount of money on sims 4 dlc for Christmas and I feel terrible for it


----------



## mogyay (Nov 22, 2018)

i'm lonely lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i'm in the middle of redoing my resume but i'm so demotivated bc i sound so inexperienced, who'd hire me


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 22, 2018)

I have a craving for a maccies but I really cba to go nyehh


----------



## Soigne (Nov 22, 2018)

I feel really old all of a sudden? I've only turned 20 this year, but I'm already preparing to submit a graduation audit for next year and looking at graduate schools in the north and starting to poke around looking at apartment listings up there...too much change too quickly.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 22, 2018)

A part of me just doesn't care anymore. I mean, what even is the point? My family is just utterly gross, and they don't understand that what they're doing is abnormal. What's the point of trying to be clean when your whole family doesn't? I'm mental; I'm insane; I've gone completely off the rails for wanting to be hygienic. What even is the point of it all, anyways? I'm struggling with just about everything; I really am. I'd do anything to get my family to stop being so damn dysfunctional.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 22, 2018)

(Is possibly developing a permanent skin condition on my hand.)

"I don't have time for this, thanks though !!"


----------



## Bcat (Nov 23, 2018)

Went to bed instead of shopping online. Missed out on a great deal on makeup last night and kicking myself for it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2018)

My apple empire has fallen.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2018)

Having trouble picking out gifts for a birthday next week but also for Christmas.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2018)

stupid pimple on my head go away i need to dye my hair

also hella intense week like kms already


----------



## namiieco (Nov 23, 2018)

i love it when my friends all walk together in front of me and im left behind and they forget im even there :/


----------



## Nadene (Nov 23, 2018)

won a contest at work end of october/beginning of november
november is almost over
boss still has not given me my prize depsite me asking and reminding him multiple times
im very very angry
last monday he said "youll have it by friday" so i spent money i shouldnt have
and now its friday again(he didnt give it to me last friday like he said he would) and still nothing
idk how im gonna make ends meet. im actually livid.​


----------



## Soigne (Nov 23, 2018)

Contemplating dropping out of college


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 23, 2018)

Too many braindeads.. How come.


----------



## princepoke (Nov 23, 2018)

lack of sleep


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 24, 2018)

Is it really that difficult to not touch my things?
Are you really that pathetic?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Is it really that difficult to not touch my things?
> Are you really that pathetic?



What was going on?


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 24, 2018)

*Alolan_Apples *
Just the people I live with and their usual garbage.
I know it's pointless to complain, but sometimes I just get too livid to not say anything.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 24, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *Alolan_Apples *
> Just the people I live with and their usual garbage.
> I know it's pointless to complain, but sometimes I just get too livid to not say anything.



Better in than out though; rather have it off your chest than keep it bottled up!

For once, there's nothing really bothering me rn. Just thinking about work tomorrow and how much sunday shifts suck.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

too cold here.. get summer already 

also some ppl on the internet just grow up and let people vent ig.. lol. also ugh i think that job dude was too unprepared to even prepare me for that thing.. like i read that paper he was supposed to bring now and yeah there were def more interesting stuff than those three he brought up like yeah lol


----------



## rianne (Nov 24, 2018)

I found a birthday card dated 3 years ago from a friend that died by suicide. :/


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2018)

Did my ol wake up in the middle of the night trick but now I feel fully awake ??? It's 3 am and I'm hungry af and can't decide whether I should just stay up and eat something or try to force myself back to sleep for a couple hours. :[


----------



## mogyay (Nov 24, 2018)

having no talents and being average at basically everything


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

Kinda sad the bamboo toothbrushes work so incredibly bad, imo. Like yeah the wood is basically ripping your mouth and the brush hair comes off wayyy too easily man.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 24, 2018)

Changing emails... was a larger task than anticipated.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 24, 2018)

Just wanna dieieieieieiieiee


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

mogyay said:


> having no talents and being average at basically everything



oml mog don't say that  stay positive! *sends hugs*


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 24, 2018)

Why doesn't this site have a proper size chart instead of showing the measurements for just one size?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

I miss you...


And dammit, it's hard to start eating healthy again with a bunch of hearty Thanksgiving leftovers in the fridge LOL.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

^feels. i just don't like making food so i just eat whatever unless it's blech lol.

also probably using the wrong brand but i hate my hair, it's gotten so dark and thick lately it's like.. okay


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ^feels. i just don't like making food so i just eat whatever unless it's blech lol.



Same! =_=


----------



## Bcat (Nov 24, 2018)

...I'm gonna be an idiot forever aren't I?


----------



## hestu (Nov 24, 2018)

back to reality!!! ;(


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm tired of living.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 24, 2018)

Gotta go back to college tomorrow, and there won't be anymore vacation until after final exams.  ****.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 24, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Gotta go back to college tomorrow, and there won't be anymore vacation until after final exams.  ****.



I feel this.  Break was way too short.

Good luck with your finals!


----------



## Soigne (Nov 24, 2018)

My parents aren't okay with me potentially dropping out but I Really Cannot Handle It Anymore I Am Miserable


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

My hair succccc like... okay I'll try those brands maybe once each and see if they work with bleach but.. ffff


----------



## Marte (Nov 25, 2018)

#When you waited half a year to buy the switch on black friday but it wasn't even on sale


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 25, 2018)

I think I may of hurt my arm doing the laundry a bit too carelessly...
How one hurts themselves doing laundry, I really don't know.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

This flu doesn't want to leave me. My nose is red from using 10 boxes of tissues smh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 25, 2018)

My dad is such an idiot


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad is such an idiot



welcome to the club hhh hHh:^)

also monster hunter stories like... uh some monsters are way too op for you level and progress etc etc


----------



## Bcat (Nov 25, 2018)

I feel like complete and total **** today most likely due to eating almost nothing of nutritional value for 5 days. How do I cope with this? By binge eating even more junkfood of course! 

...help


----------



## Zane (Nov 25, 2018)

eeegh. It's getting to be the time of year where it's constantly freezing in my bedroom. •~•


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2018)

My mom bought me a whole bunch of Christmas decorations for my dorm but I'm too stressed out about all the work that's due this week to do anything with them. ;-;


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 26, 2018)

people are overrated. not you though.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2018)

Okay so why can't you buy those dark hair red dyes in my country **** my life


----------



## Bcat (Nov 26, 2018)

Hairdresser just told me I’m going grey....at 22


Ok


----------



## hestu (Nov 26, 2018)

my bird died


----------



## Bcat (Nov 26, 2018)

hestu said:


> my bird died



I’m so sorry.  pm me if you need to talk


----------



## uyumin (Nov 26, 2018)

My makeup never seems to look good


----------



## hestu (Nov 26, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I?m so sorry.  pm me if you need to talk



thank you <3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 26, 2018)

Well, that sucks. I should of listened to my instinct.


----------



## rianne (Nov 26, 2018)

Cramps.  Just.  No.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm honestly not sure what I want to do w my college career anymore.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 26, 2018)

its back to school for me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2018)

You've really shown me how much you don't care about my emotional needs, Mom.



hestu said:


> my bird died



I'm sorry for your loss.  I'll be here if you want to vent as well. <3


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 26, 2018)

uyumin said:


> My makeup never seems to look good



My face never looks good. In general, even with makeup.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hestu said:


> my bird died



I'm so sorry your birdie passed away, I used to have a bird too.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 26, 2018)

Why do I ruin everything? I haven't even fully decided to drop out, yet I haven't done any of my work for the upcoming research projects and I'm leaving my partner hanging on the presentation tomorrow...


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 26, 2018)

I don't think that you feel the same way anymore.

Just feeling so doubtful lately.


----------



## Flare (Nov 26, 2018)

I got Poppy in my campsite today thinking it was sign it was gonna be a great day...

AND WOW WAS I WRONG. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



hestu said:


> my bird died



I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Nov 27, 2018)

my second pair of headphones ive had in the past couple months is defective again.. is randomly jacks up the bass to max and hurts my ears so bad. i hate it. for once in my life i wanna buy something that isn't broken, real-life RNG sucks y'all

the guy i like has been ignoring me for months, even though he literally lives two doors down. i know he likes me because he asked me out the day after meeting me. i said no at the time but he's flirted with me all year and now he's nowhere to be found. he was always so clingy and cute, i really hope he's okay and that nothing bad happened to him. he once hurt himself really bad on accident (almost cut his finger off, he needed a cast) so i really am worried about him. love sucks :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow i REALLY be openin up on an animal crossing website. ily all you guys are so cool


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 27, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> love sucks :')



It does, it did for me for so long. I had a huge crush on my current boyfriend for *two years* before we started dating; I never thought it was gonna happen lol. Now we've been together for about a year and a half and it's going great 

All that to say sometimes it takes quite a bit of time sometimes, ya just gotta push through it. It'll be alright, I promise

-

Aside from that, what's bothering me is that I have a crap ton of homework to do tonight xD


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

My parents are older then every dog on earth...


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2018)

Insomnia.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

i want a donut.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2018)

My co-worker, or rather vice boss of the store. like stop disliking our ideas because they don't make sense and you changed place of the mirror and we're not in your position.. bruh.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 27, 2018)

Again, meatless bacon.


----------



## Flare (Nov 27, 2018)

My mom might be going into kidney failure...

That's what one doctor says who barely sees her and handles kidney stents, but her primary doctor and other doctors(including a nephrologist and urologist) said her kidneys are doing fine.

I missed school because of this stress and now I don't know what to do.  I don't know who to believe or what will happen.

The fact I can't do anything about this stresses me out even more.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2018)

Please stop wasting my time, thanks.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

black rhinos could be extinct within 5 years...


----------



## rianne (Nov 27, 2018)

My parents are leaving to attend a wedding in the States; their flight is today. ),: Gonna miss my ma's presence and cooking. I can cook a mean meal myself but having someone else cook is comforting. I also know how stressed out she's been lately so that affects me and like   I'm trying to remain calm.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2018)

I want the love ball now as well rip my bellssss.

also damn my dark brown hair go die


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 27, 2018)

I hope SpongeBob can air new episodes for six more months. Hillenburg is dead, and the show isn’t even 20 years old yet.


----------



## Marte (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm so bad at translating from sign to speach, and I'm soon having a exam in it, rip


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 27, 2018)

i hate acting but i kinda have to do it for my group because nobody else will


----------



## Bcat (Nov 27, 2018)

Stephen Hillenburg died and?????? omg I never even knew he was sick. Quit taking away everyone awesome 2018!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 27, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Stephen Hillenburg died and?????? omg I never even knew he was sick. Quit taking away everyone awesome 2018!



2018 is a bad year for me anyway, so all these tragedies can keep happening if they want this year. I hope they don’t ruin 2019.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2018)

Whenever someone uses the microwave my internet stalls.
It doesn't exactly make me very confident in the wiring for this house.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2018)

how exactly and what is taking up those darn spaces... like uh.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 27, 2018)

I am literally in hell. I failed an exam worth 15% of my grade in one class, I have an entire research report due on Friday and I can't find a single article on my topic so I haven't even started it, I have a presentation next week that I haven't even looked at, an art project due Thursday that I haven't started, a 20 page research paper due in a week and a half that I haven't started, a 10 page literary analysis paper due in a week and a half that I haven't started, and a second exam next weekend and I haven't read two of the novels that are going to be on it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 27, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Whenever someone uses the microwave my internet stalls.
> It doesn't exactly make me very confident in the wiring for this house.



I’m sorry that the wiring is bad. The internet failing here won’t stop me from visiting this site though since I am a mobile user. Do you access this site by phone, or by a computer?


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 27, 2018)

*Alolan_Apples *
Computer, it's wireless so the microwave is somehow drawing x amount of power from the router.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m sorry that the wiring is bad. The internet failing here won’t stop me from visiting this site though since I am a mobile user. Do you access this site by phone, or by a computer?



*breathes in deeply* another mobile user, I thought I was 1 of maybe 5.


----------



## hestu (Nov 27, 2018)

scared of getting my test results :/


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 27, 2018)

this small headache i have.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 28, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Whenever someone uses the microwave my internet stalls.
> It doesn't exactly make me very confident in the wiring for this house.



It won't be a problem with your wiring, it will be because the frequency of your microwave and internet could be similar making them cancel out. We have the same problem in our household 

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerprongs said:


> this small headache i have.



I also have a headache right now, but it's rather large  I don't often get headaches, but when I do it's always really bad lol. I've had it all through work this afternoon and have taken pain killers but it still hasn't helped


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2018)

I would love to be asleep rn but I've this stupid reading to do for history tomorrow and I'm too busy to do it tomorrow... 

Edit: Welp I guess I'm not sleeping tonight : , )


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2018)

thicc asian hair (tm)

also someone paint over this mirror with thick layer of paint or move it back PLEASE.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 28, 2018)

My game is taking too long to install wtf


----------



## rianne (Nov 28, 2018)

My dog is freaking out because my parents left for a week, pls relax pupper pls n ty I am feeling it secondhand from you.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 28, 2018)

This 40?C heat


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 28, 2018)

Feels good, when you had two friends and one of them was stalking you, trying to destroy your relationship to get you and just in general made your life a living hell.. and then he brings up the other friend of yours against you, so now there are two friends less for me. Glad I was able to delete their f-----ng discord server. Hope they are crying about it. -.-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2018)

Idfldnsndt said:


> This 40?C heat



I have the opposite. While it’s 40?C where you live, it’s 40?F where I live.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 28, 2018)

*MayorOfMagix *
Seems to be lots of variations of what to do about this. All of which I can't do, so RIP lol.
I'm in a very old house with lots of electric problems, so who knows if that stuff would even fix it entirely.


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

the fact that my feet are cold through my socks. brrr! ;u;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2018)

Soigne said:


> I am literally in hell. I failed an exam worth 15% of my grade in one class, I have an entire research report due on Friday and I can't find a single article on my topic so I haven't even started it, I have a presentation next week that I haven't even looked at, an art project due Thursday that I haven't started, a 20 page research paper due in a week and a half that I haven't started, a 10 page literary analysis paper due in a week and a half that I haven't started, and a second exam next weekend and I haven't read two of the novels that are going to be on it.



I only have two group presentations and a math exam and I'm stressed AF, so I can't even imagine how you're feeling.  I'm really sorry all of this is happening to you.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 28, 2018)

im freezing to death, who thought it would be ok to have -10? weather


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> im freezing to death, who thought it would be ok to have -10? weather



ugh yes >_< like can i get summer now pls.

also rip wallet but i needed that memory card yes.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 28, 2018)

theres this creepy girl who works in the same department as me and she keeps giving me dirty looks for some reason but its possibly because someone she is very unhealthily obsessed with (sending him 40+ messages in 2 hrs) has a crush on me or at least had because i started to ignore him as hes a smelly weeaboo who keeps making unfunny and WARNING... OFFENSIVE O____O jokes at the worst times but most importantly hes a pathological liar. that girl also failed her GCSEs two or three times and doesnt know what half of 8 is. the guy is a desperate dumbass but no wonder he wont even go for her


----------



## Zane (Nov 28, 2018)

I was so out of it I could barely talk to u today x/ I feel bad.. gonna be extra nice tomorrow


----------



## Bcat (Nov 28, 2018)

.........I actually might not have anything to turn in tomorrow which is a first for me and I know I'll beat myself up mercilessly for it.


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 28, 2018)

I found this graduate scheme that looks pretty good, but I'm also hesitant about it..


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 28, 2018)

I always feel really tired and sleepy in the afternoon on my days off and it annoys me because there's so many things I want to do, but all I feel is sleepy >:/


----------



## princepoke (Nov 28, 2018)

wow i woke up at 930 but proceeded to go back to sleep and wake up again and again every hour on the dot til 1230... amazing
its so cold tho n my throqt hurts eck


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 28, 2018)

Haven't had my glasses updated for about 3 years now (money is tight) so as a result I'm having more frequent headaches. It gets especially bad when I'm in a car. Just came back from visiting mum in the nursing home, and a migraine developed and needed to wear sunglasses at night because of car lights.

Luckily, I have a doc appointment next week.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2018)

^Yeah I need to get get new glasses myself!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 28, 2018)

Psydye said:


> ^Yeah I need to get get new glasses myself!



Lol yeah, right? Forgot how much of a difference it makes ;;


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

my life is falling apart...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 29, 2018)

I have a research essay due in roughly 3 hours that I haven't finished hahahaha **** me


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 29, 2018)

It's currently 8:20PM _(that's the nighttime, right? I always switch this up..)_ and I still have to do the second
layer of paint in my new kitchen q_q


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2018)

might have to cut off my hair a bit :sob: but it think it's too damaged one one side so might as well cut and let it grow


----------



## Captain Avian (Nov 29, 2018)

my younger siblings are obnoxious and it's driving me insane -_-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2018)

I cant get myself to start my homework


----------



## Soigne (Nov 29, 2018)

Academics, full stop.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't feel like doing my homework...

Can the semester be over yet


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> I don't feel like doing my homework...
> 
> Can the semester be over yet



Same rip


I miss my wedding mario avatar lol


----------



## Soigne (Nov 30, 2018)

My laptop is all dented and scratched up, my charger barely stays in the magsafe port... I need a new one but money


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 30, 2018)

Ok am I the only one who has cold feet rn?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2018)

I seriously need to teach my apple collectibles to share my sidebar with other collectibles.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 30, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> I don't feel like doing my homework...
> 
> Can the semester be over yet



Ughhhh same I'm trying to push through my last two weeks


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 30, 2018)

Omg Dan again <3 ^


Lately, it's groggy headaches and lack of motivation. I'm trying SO hard...


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 30, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Omg Dan again <3 ^
> 
> 
> Lately, it's groggy headaches and lack of motivation. I'm trying SO hard...



Don't worry Dan will give you peace


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 30, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I miss my wedding mario avatar lol



Tbh me too haha!



Cwynne said:


> Ughhhh same I'm trying to push through my last two weeks



Good luck with the rest of your semester!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 30, 2018)

Shallow mind


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 30, 2018)

Mum had another seizure today, two actually.

I just can't rn... </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cwynne said:


> Don't worry Dan will give you peace



I receive it! xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 30, 2018)

I had a math test today and I'm pretty sure I failed it...fml I hope the final exam makes up for it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I had a math test today and I'm pretty sure I failed it...fml I hope the final exam makes up for it.



This is such a mood it actually hurts


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2018)

really need to cut my hair but i doubt they will have time....sob...


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2018)

steam burned my finger >____<


----------



## goro (Dec 1, 2018)

why does everyone think i'm a therapist i'm 15 and eat nothing but macaroni n cheese and hot dogs


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2018)

Omg why are switch pro controllers so expensive ???????


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2018)

It's crazy how in a few hours I went from being super excited about catching four shiny Pokemon in one day on PoGo to being horribly sick in the bathroom.

I was just woken up again. I have no idea why this is happening, but I don't like it at all.


----------



## rianne (Dec 2, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's crazy how in a few hours I went from being super excited about catching four shiny Pokemon in one day on PoGo to being horribly sick in the bathroom.
> 
> I was just woken up again. I have no idea why this is happening, but I don't like it at all.



D: I hope you feel better soon. If it's food poisoning or just a virus in general, be sure to have some bread, ginger ale, crackers. . . 

- - -

I woke up from my nap feeling a bit better and then my mom called multiple times like omg then I talked to her once I wasn't as busy. Things were going okay. Then I snapped at her. I'm a jerk. /facepalm.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

why do i miss a love ball thread by like an hour could have offered more than that :iiii kms

anyways bleh rip my wallet even more i dont wanna pay for all that now.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm feeling overwhelmed. And this long distance stuff is just... way too hard...


----------



## rianne (Dec 2, 2018)

I think I just came off as needy like omfg internally screaming.


----------



## nanpan (Dec 2, 2018)

As I've gotten deeper into my religion it seems more and more of my friends are distancing themselves from me or just don't know how to talk to me anymore.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 2, 2018)

Been sitting in an empty seminar room for the past 2 hours and I STILL haven't gotten anywhere on my exam.


----------



## hestu (Dec 2, 2018)

my head is KILLING me. i have had a migraine for TWO MONTHS and i can't take it anymore.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2018)

I desperately need a nap but it's 5 p.m.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

Am I... just an afterthought to you...?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 2, 2018)

My boyfriends plane back to his work got cancelled and now he has to drive back home,
it's already after midnight and he is still 20 minutes away from home and he will
have to wake up early tomorrow to get the replacement plane.. it makes me feel so bad for him


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 2, 2018)

not really feeling it today :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2018)

Princess Mipha said:


> My boyfriends plane back to his work got cancelled and now he has to drive back home,
> it's already after midnight and he is still 20 minutes away from home and he will
> have to wake up early tomorrow to get the replacement plane.. it makes me feel so bad for him



Was it cold over there? I can see why.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2018)

God sometimes I really hate people


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2018)

Spoiler



ok I love my older sister but shes coming close to making me genuinely angry with her. She just won't accept or maybe doesn't realize that I'm not a child ?!? Like I found out she's been literally trying to interfere with who I can be around and I'm just. Oh my god. In a way it's funny because of how dumb it is but like I said I'm on the verge of being seriously pissed off. >:/


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

^you don't have to love your sister bc she's family. if you don't agree on things you don't and family members are not gods or something.

anyways... fml


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2018)

Ugh I feel so sick to my stomach. I hate that it's Monday, going to my calc class today was painful because not only was I feeling like trash, but I couldn't think straight and I was almost falling asleep in class.

And I still have to finish my homework for Wednesday, do a concert tonight, study for an exam on Wednesday, and study for finals. Yipee.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

^drink tea, get some rest, have carbonated water.. best friends when stomach hurts!

also i hate my hair so much now


----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2018)

Indigestion or something. I don't know, I just know I'm in discomfort right now.


----------



## Bosmer (Dec 3, 2018)

My uncle called me to tell me relatives from Italy are coming over for christmas.. hoo boy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

Bcat said:


> God sometimes I really hate people



Me 24/7

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I have so much to do it's literally making my head hurt???  No lie I have two papers and a presentation due tomorrow, a huge, 2-hour presentation on Wednesday, a math final next Monday I have to study for, and a literal scrapbook to make for next Tuesday that I haven't even started.


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2018)

Having a baaad day so far :[ It's not even ten thirty and I wanna go home.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 3, 2018)

Aaaaaaaaaaand tumblr has to go and commit suicide right after I started using it again


----------



## Soigne (Dec 3, 2018)

Not having enough money to buy food while I'm on campus. I don't have a meal plan (to save money), so if I want to eat it has to be me paying out of pocket and I can't have that. So I starve until I go home in the evenings.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

might as well sell my moon ball if i can't find a love ball seller -.-


----------



## hestu (Dec 3, 2018)

Got 3 MRIs today and now I have a HUGE, painful goose egg where my IV was bc they missed my vein or something lmao


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 3, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaand tumblr has to go and commit suicide right after I started using it again



Jeez I've been watching the situation from afar and now just heard about what came out today. It really is eating itself alive lmao.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2018)

I've got a lot of schoolwork to catch up on.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2018)

Lady Timpani said:


> Jeez I've been watching the situation from afar and now just heard about what came out today. It really is eating itself alive lmao.



I think that's good though since when has that site been aight lol


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

Stressed, depressed and mentally b̶l̶e̶s̶s̶e̶d̶


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2018)

I have so much to do ahahahahahahakillme


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 4, 2018)

All these medical bills have cut into the money I had left for Christmas shopping... I'll have to get extra creative this year. And my mum is alone in the hospital, can't go til later </3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2018)

Mom no you can't watch 1 hour tv series' episodes this late, you don't have any earphones for the laptop I assume plus I'm tired as heck and gotta work tomorrow so yeah how do u even turn off the laptop lol


----------



## Bcat (Dec 4, 2018)

i have no idea what i want to do with my career anymore and im stressed about it bc i have to make a decision about what to do with my freaking life


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 4, 2018)

Been feeling a bit out of it lately. And I've got tons to do.


----------



## Zane (Dec 4, 2018)

Feels like I'm always on the edge of straining something (especially in my legs) or hurting my back these days (  T <T) eeugh


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 4, 2018)

Mum's on life-support now... all we can do is wait, and hope it's not permanent...


----------



## Soigne (Dec 4, 2018)

Being academically...inclined (I suppose you could say?) actually sucks. None of my professors will let me deliberately fail an assignment. I mean really, why do other students get the option to fail something? Or not do a presentation? Why, when it comes to me, am I given second, third, even fourth chances to complete an assignment? Why am I given an extra day to present? Why am I given resources to help me with academic struggles when others can fail the class without a second thought? I just want to not do one presentation, please, for the love of god, let me take a 0% on this. 

It's been this way since elementary school.

I can't believe I wasted my 3,000th post on this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Mum's on life-support now... all we can do is wait, and hope it's not permanent...



Idk how to put into words how upsetting this is T__T
I'll be keeping you and your family in my thoughts  <3


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 4, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Mum's on life-support now... all we can do is wait, and hope it's not permanent...



Oh my god. I don't know much about your life outside this forum, but I wish you and your family the best in this situation.


----------



## hestu (Dec 4, 2018)

My MRIs came back already and they look good! No blood clots in my brain and no signs of a pseudo-tumor. But that just means more doctors visits, more scans, more tests, more bills. I just want to know what's wrong with me. I am so tired of my head hurting constantly and my eyes not working right and having to go to the doctor every week. I just want them ro figure out wtf my issue is so I can stop panicking and having stress dreams. I can't afford to keep this up any longer.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 4, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Mum's on life-support now... all we can do is wait, and hope it's not permanent...



I?m so sorry.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 5, 2018)

Oh, thanks so much for the wishes, everyone. Means a lot <3


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Mum's on life-support now... all we can do is wait, and hope it's not permanent...



I feel you because I have gone through that... I'm so sorry for your mom and I hope everything will be okay. Stay strong <3


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 5, 2018)

I...uh...don't know what to think after that? Like uh I hope in a way what I'm thinking isn't true but lowkey wishing it is perhaps

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> Mum's on life-support now... all we can do is wait, and hope it's not permanent...



Oh my gosh, I'mwishing you and your family the best in this tough situation. I hope everything turns out alright :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



hestu said:


> My MRIs came back already and they look good! No blood clots in my brain and no signs of a pseudo-tumor. But that just means more doctors visits, more scans, more tests, more bills. I just want to know what's wrong with me. I am so tired of my head hurting constantly and my eyes not working right and having to go to the doctor every week. I just want them ro figure out wtf my issue is so I can stop panicking and having stress dreams. I can't afford to keep this up any longer.



Aww that's good at least! But it truly does suck not knowing the cause of something, hopefully you will know the feeling of relief soon when they find out what's wrong!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Mum's on life-support now... all we can do is wait, and hope it's not permanent...



Sorry to hear!


----------



## Marte (Dec 5, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Mum's on life-support now... all we can do is wait, and hope it's not permanent...



Sending all my love ♡


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Mum's on life-support now... all we can do is wait, and hope it's not permanent...



Holy ****... damn. I'm so sorry D:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Mum's on life-support now... all we can do is wait, and hope it's not permanent...



That's terrible, I'm really sorry. I hope your mom gets well soon. Wishing you both the absolute best, and a speedy recovery for your mom. I'll be thinking of you. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2018)

No love ball seller.. i-country problems but come on lol.

also one of my co-workers go burn already


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 6, 2018)

Low self esteem, constant fatigue, headaches, my home life right now, work life...nothing is particularly cherry right now and I'm left with no one to talk to and will seriously burst if someone trys to


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't know what the heck I was thinking of!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheila said:


> No love ball seller.. i-country problems but come on lol.
> 
> also one of my co-workers go burn already



Someone get this poor woman a Love Ball for Christmas lol


----------



## princepoke (Dec 6, 2018)

i dont wanna fold the laundry 
i always do the laundry...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2018)

aaa i hope that painting is there tomorrow so i ****ing want it


----------



## Bosmer (Dec 6, 2018)

Ughh mobile network has been down all day


----------



## HappyTails (Dec 6, 2018)

My nephew. Im trying to watch _Bleach_ and instead I hear ''gah gah gah *screams* gah ba ba ba''. My nephew is 7 months old


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2018)

HappyTails said:


> My nephew. Im trying to watch _Bleach_ and instead I hear ''gah gah gah *screams* gah ba ba ba''. My nephew is 7 months old



lmao too cute <3

also wow dumb seeds in this fruit ech


----------



## Dim (Dec 6, 2018)

Me while I wait for Super Smash Bros Ultimate.



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2018)

I would absolutely love to re-create my original New Leaf town with a save editor. (not trying to discuss hacking here btw)

It's been three-and-a-half years since my original town was erased due to the cartridge randomly corrupting my save data. Going back and looking at all the funny pics I took back then makes me miss it a whole lot. But unfortunately there's not a whole lot of pics that let me get a good look at the layout of the town, and obviously it doesn't exist in the dream suite anymore since the town existed and died long before the Welcome Amiibo update.


This is just bothering me so badly now...


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)

No one to really hang out w/ anymore..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2018)

Ughhh can we please get those ORAS Teams themes today??? **** u Japan getting so much exclusive how hard is it to get here sigh.

Also wow some ppl got interesting choices for the bell tree awards lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2018)

When someone disturbs peace.

Case in point: The TBT Banner got Smashed.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 7, 2018)

getting frustrated w/ my mom. she's so freaking inept with using a computer and no matter how many times I tell her how to do something she immediately forgets and makes me do every tiny little thing for her.

what's worse is that she's constantly on my case for being forgetful... gee I wonder where I get it from huh???


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2018)

****ing idiot train driver apparently don't know how to pull brakes properly so some poor guy almost fell on me and the quite fragile painting I bought at work... **** u driver and i'm glad the painting made it without damage but if it did i would've ****ing sue the driver


----------



## mogyay (Dec 7, 2018)

i need to lose weight but i love food lol


----------



## Dim (Dec 7, 2018)

I’m on break right now and some ******* is yacking on his phone. SHUT THE HELL UP ALREADY!


----------



## Flare (Dec 7, 2018)

ugh I have been too paranoid and anxious lately.

and I wish I could play smash ultimate but I lack the money to get the switch, game, and then the controller.


----------



## nanpan (Dec 7, 2018)

If one more person tells me they got smash today I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2018)

Whatever smush smash couldn't care less lol I don't even have a Switch.

On the other hand when ppl get shiny tyranitars and u need good ground pokemons


----------



## Marte (Dec 8, 2018)

I need to start sewing if I want it to be done by christmas.. but uuuuuuh I don't want to


----------



## Soigne (Dec 8, 2018)

Finals are intimidating me... I'm almost certainly failing one course (in my major, nonetheless) and I don't have the drive to push through this last week of finals. I still have yet to write my 20 page haiku research paper... or finish my take home exam for my literature course... or finish my final Warhol art portraits... orrrrrrr write my literary analysis essay... or study for my two written exams...

And we're about to get a pretty big snow storm tonight/tomorrow, so I don't know how I'll get to class on Monday if we get what they're actually calling for. Overall, just not feeling too well.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 8, 2018)

I don't think you're the one for me.
This is all one big fat red flag, and I'd be dumb to ignore it.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 8, 2018)

I want to stop feeling like this.


----------



## Flare (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm positive that at the age of 25 I'll have gray hair and wrinkles.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 8, 2018)

Flare said:


> I'm positive that at the age of 25 I'll have gray hair and wrinkles.



If it makes you feel better I’m 22 and already going grey


----------



## goro (Dec 8, 2018)

i'm so mad at myself idk why i'm like this lawl


----------



## hestu (Dec 9, 2018)

miss my dad


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 9, 2018)

Why did everything have to turn out this way...? I need to try harder.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 9, 2018)

Someone said something honestly disrespectful. It gouged my old wound, hurt me bad and made me scared of talking in English/not wanting to join. It was honestly rude.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2018)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Someone said something honestly disrespectful. It gouged my old wound, hurt me bad and made me scared of talking in English/not wanting to join. It was honestly rude.



Wow, I'm sorry D: Jesus some people...
--

Also rip Pok?mon market here.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 9, 2018)

boy problems


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2018)

Lusamine please go die i don't wanna fight u ****ing *****


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2018)

people not really playing usum/sm here anymore.. just want like a shiny groudon and rayquaza meh


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 9, 2018)

PHYSICS!!!! I HATE YOU YOU'RE GOING TO RUIN MY CHRISTMAS BREAK WHY DO YOU HAVE TO BE SO DIFFICULT???


----------



## Marte (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm so smart. Went to a battle with thunderblight Ganon with no shield. This is great.


I have been battling him for two hours and dying every 30 seconds someone help me


----------



## Soigne (Dec 9, 2018)

No ****ing offense but I would literally rather be decomposing in a swamp right now


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 9, 2018)

Soigne said:


> No ****ing offense but I would literally rather be decomposing in a swamp right now



me


----------



## goro (Dec 9, 2018)

tfw depression is making you sleep constantly but then you get upset because you're lonely and isolating


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2018)

I love my weegee aesthetic but I'm feeling like bringing our my Christmas aesthetic again from last year 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also my calc exam is Tuesday morning and I haven't studied at all lmaoooo 

Sometimes I wonder if my anxiety med is too much. Honestly not stressing about schoolwork has been, simultaneously, absolutely heavenly and terrifying.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 10, 2018)

Marte said:


> I'm so smart. Went to a battle with thunderblight Ganon with no shield. This is great.
> 
> 
> I have been battling him for two hours and dying every 30 seconds someone help me



Thunderblight ganon is literally so hard, I can still only just beat him after playing the game for nearly a year xD

---

Hmm not too sure how I feel about being so numb lately. It's kinda good because bye bye anxiety, but also like bye bye any feeling of happiness too lmao. Sometimes it be like that I guess...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2018)

Bleh same as above I will never get those shinies *cri*

Also Team Skull are the worst villain group in the games like, brah...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 10, 2018)

Oh yeah and to add to my previous post it feels like I'm getting sick :/ My throat is sore and I'm feeling feverish, so it's probably bound to happen over the next couple of days


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2018)

^ughhh that is the worst, take care!

also how tf did they construct this tape holder thing


----------



## Soigne (Dec 10, 2018)

me poking my depression with a stick: I have to pass these classes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2018)

So there's 15 days til Christmas (thanks tomfg for reminding me, love you) but for some reason I'm still not quite into the holiday spirit. Like to me it just feels like any other time of year.

Maybe the fact that the radio in my bedroom just _happens _to not get the Christmas station is to blame. Welp time to bust out the 80s boombox and go Christmas boppin I suppose


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 10, 2018)

lol i guess you don't realize that your meds are working until you lower your dosage and everything falls apart! good to know though!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

Exam weeks sucks ass.  That is all.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Bleh same as above I will never get those shinies *cri*
> 
> Also Team Skull are the worst villain group in the games like, brah...



e-excuse me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Bleh same as above I will never get those shinies *cri*
> 
> Also Team Skull are the worst villain group in the games like, brah...



*gasp* How could you say that about a team with such a wise leader?!


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 10, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *gasp* How could you say that about a team with such a wise leader?!



i see you are a person of culture as well..
one of my favorite quotes from the games tbh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> i see you are a person of culture as well..
> one of my favorite quotes from the games tbh



I loved Guzma when I was playing Moon.  He's got such amazing personality tbh


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 10, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I loved Guzma when I was playing Moon.  He's got such amazing personality tbh



exactly!! that's why i like him and team skull so much. it's such a refreshing break from all the other teams who are like "hmfhgfgf lemme get an uh... *world domination*"
he's more like.. yknow just a reject who takes good care of his grunts. i'd guess he wants them to do better than he did.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> exactly!! that's why i like him and team skull so much. it's such a refreshing break from all the other teams who are like "hmfhgfgf lemme get an uh... *world domination*"
> he's more like.. yknow just a reject who takes good care of his grunts. i'd guess he wants them to do better than he did.



"hmfhgfgf lemme get an uh... *world domination*" 

I'M CRYING


----------



## Dim (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Bleh same as above I will never get those shinies *cri*
> 
> Also Team Skull are the best villain group in the games like, brah...



Fixed your post for ya


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2018)

**** u guys lol.

but yeah i don't like their dumb punk hiphop theme and they're just more annoying than others.
--

Also.. ugh gonna miss you too much now damn weekends


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2018)

If I hear you say ‘just one more thing ‘ one more time I will SCREAM


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2018)

Bcat said:


> If I hear you say ‘just one more thing ‘ one more time I will SCREAM



What’s going on? What makes that quote cringeworthy?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What’s going on? What makes that quote cringeworthy?



Someone keeps asking me to do ‘just one more thing’ only they’ve said it like 20 times


----------



## Soigne (Dec 10, 2018)

Can someone please take over my life for the next 5 days please just PLEASE


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2018)

I've struggled with myself for so long. I'm just so damn pessimistic. I give up easily. I've got to stop being this way, as it's affecting me quite a lot. I have tried to get out of this slump in the past, but I end up falling back into it again. I just think to myself, _"What's the point of trying?"_ I mean, it doesn't seem like my family cares what I do in school. They wouldn't even understand, so why the hell should I even try? They want me to get straight A's, but they don't care for my efforts. Least, it doesn't seem like it. They just don't understand, nor do they try to understand. I'm mentally struggling, and what I desperately need is for my family to just try and grasp my situation. Damn it, I wish there wasn't a language barrier between us, nor a generational gap, nor a cultural difference. I don't think you all fully understand what it is that I am going through due to these things. I hate this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2018)

Prob gonna trash my calc exam tomorrow lol rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> snip



PM me tomorrow sometime, I would be more than happy to listen to you and talk about whatever issues you're having. I don't like to see any broken hearts <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2018)

There’s no reason for me to be hungry, yet I am feeling very hungry.

Stupid hunger hormones! I should not listen to you.


----------



## mayorlinds (Dec 11, 2018)

i have a 10 page final paper and 3 other final exams coming up... really stressed but can't wait till they're over on the 18th


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> There’s no reason for me to be hungry, yet I am feeling very hungry.
> 
> Stupid hunger hormones! I should not listen to you.



Me all day every day. Probably because I have a tiny body and need to eat frequently rather than loads.

Also we don't have any bread **** it.

tfw when you write in large bold letters in your posts NAME YOUR PRICE and people keep dealing without letting me know what they want for start lol....


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 11, 2018)

meth


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2018)

Ugh can we 0lease just get this damn calc exam done and over with. I want to go back to my dorm and try to chill. 

Unfortunately my anxiety med can't completely cover up this fear.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> There?s no reason for me to be hungry, yet I am feeling very hungry.
> 
> Stupid hunger hormones! I should not listen to you.



I have this exact same problem where I?ll just eat breakfast and then two hours later I?ll be starving.  It?s the worst.  Dumb body, this is why you?re fat.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I have this exact same problem where I’ll just eat breakfast and then two hours later I’ll be starving.  It’s the worst.  Dumb body, this is why you’re fat.



I don't even get fat so it's like ??? stop being hungry I barely walked on the way to work lol


----------



## Soigne (Dec 11, 2018)

I seriously hate my life


----------



## Dim (Dec 11, 2018)

Why do I even bother talking to people. I’m just gonna go back to keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2018)

Sheila said:


> I don't even get fat so it's like ??? stop being hungry I barely walked on the way to work lol



Look at this bragger over here lol


----------



## hestu (Dec 11, 2018)

There is something wrong with my fiancee's mom. All we know is that she's in the hospital but she lives halfway across the country and we don't even know if she's alive or not. I'm in an all out panic because we have heard literally nothing and it's not looking good.


----------



## Dim (Dec 11, 2018)

I’m not sure what I’ve done was a good idea. I feel so scared now :s


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 11, 2018)

have a nasty cold that i need to get rid of before the 21st, don't know if it'll be possible


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2018)

hestu said:


> There is something wrong with my fiancee's mom. All we know is that she's in the hospital but she lives halfway across the country and we don't even know if she's alive or not. I'm in an all out panic because we have heard literally nothing and it's not looking good.



I'm so sorry.  Is there not any way you can find out what Hospital she's in and call them?


----------



## hestu (Dec 11, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I'm so sorry.  Is there not any way you can find out what Hospital she's in and call them?



My fiancee's grandma was at the hospital but couldn't tell us anything. But we found out she had a heart attack caused by a brain bleed and that she was having seizures when they found her


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 11, 2018)

hestu said:


> There is something wrong with my fiancee's mom. All we know is that she's in the hospital but she lives halfway across the country and we don't even know if she's alive or not. I'm in an all out panic because we have heard literally nothing and it's not looking good.



Oh my gosh I'm sorry to hear that  I'm hoping for the best case scenario, and wishing the best for you all </3

---

My practical driving test is approaching very fast and I'm still not satisfied with the state of my driving. I feel like I'm going to do something stupid and fail. It's so annoying because I know how to drive safely, but you have to remember so much and do everything perfectly to pass the test. My driving instructor has tried to give me a confidence boost by saying that I'm a good driver and he has always had a high opinion of my driving, and that I just need confidence going into and don't submit myself to the process. My self esteem is just so low though that I just can't give myself that confidence...and it sucks


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Dec 11, 2018)

I may or may not have fell off the risers in choir-

I wasn’t getting enough oxygen to my brain any now everybody’s talking about it... it’s making me really embarrassed.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 11, 2018)

It’s so damn frustrating having ADHD and being a depressed piece of **** while you’re in college/university. I seriously cannot get myself to do these final papers and N O T H I N G is helping me. I’m going to fail because my brain sucks.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 11, 2018)

Ninja'd.

@*thecrystalclods* Well, one time when I was at the thing where they judge the choir with ranks like fair, superior ect... a boy straight up puked before we could start.

I've fallen out of a chair before in front of my friend and some other classmates saw too, the floor was slippery and I was tryin to slide to my chair cause I did I before no problem. My fiend kept asking me if I was okay and I just smiled and said 'I don't know what you're talkin about I didn't just totally fall out of a chair'. Laughing it off helps.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Oh my gosh I'm sorry to hear that  I'm hoping for the best case scenario, and wishing the best for you all </3
> 
> ---
> 
> My practical driving test is approaching very fast and I'm still not satisfied with the state of my driving. I feel like I'm going to do something stupid and fail. It's so annoying because I know how to drive safely, but you have to remember so much and do everything perfectly to pass the test. My driving instructor has tried to give me a confidence boost by saying that I'm a good driver and he has always had a high opinion of my driving, and that I just need confidence going into and don't submit myself to the process. My self esteem is just so low though that I just can't give myself that confidence...and it sucks



Don’t sweat it you’ll do fine! Even if you don’t you can just take it again. Just keep out of your own head and be as confident as possibke


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2018)

Wowwww you’re a douche


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 12, 2018)

i can never go to sleep at a decent time its always after 2am, i hate sleeping but i hate how hot it is when i wake up in the afternoon


----------



## Marte (Dec 12, 2018)

Someone please tell me why I haven't played Stardew Valley until today????? I love Harvest moon and I love Story of Seasons, so I don't know why I haven't gotten this sooner


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2018)

Marte said:


> Someone please tell me why I haven't played Stardew Valley until today????? I love Harvest moon and I love Story of Seasons, so I don't know why I haven't gotten this sooner



I gotta try this too lol it looks right up my alley


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I have this exact same problem where I?ll just eat breakfast and then two hours later I?ll be starving.  It?s the worst.  Dumb body, this is why you?re fat.



If it makes you feel any better, I weigh around 270 pounds. I?ve been focused on weight loss for 10 years now (with 2014 being the year I made the most progress).


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Wowwww you?re a douche



Yknow what? I?m sorry, I take it back. 

You?re actually a piece of ****


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I weigh around 270 pounds. I’ve been focused on weight loss for 10 years now (with 2014 being the year I made the most progress).



How tall are you?  270 pounds is different for short people and tall people.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How tall are you?  270 pounds is different for short people and tall people.



5 feet 7 inches or 5 feet 8 inches.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2018)

mother****ing timezones can someone just remove them


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2018)

Sheila said:


> mother****ing timezones can someone just remove them



Want time zones removed? Sounds like a good idea, but...

All of the world must observe EST (New York’s and Washington’s winter time zone). When it’s 6:00 PM your time, it’s 12:00 PM. When it’s 5:00 PM in the UK, it’s 12:00 PM. When it’s 11:00 AM my time, it’s 12:00 PM. When it’s 12:00 PM my time during Daylight Savings Time, it’s 12:00 PM.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Want time zones removed? Sounds like a good idea, but...
> 
> All of the world must observe EST (New York’s and Washington’s winter time zone). When it’s 6:00 PM your time, it’s 12:00 PM. When it’s 5:00 PM in the UK, it’s 12:00 PM. When it’s 11:00 AM my time, it’s 12:00 PM. When it’s 12:00 PM my time during Daylight Savings Time, it’s 12:00 PM.



Yeah it just make things so annoying when trading with people since they basically go offline when I quit work and go online when I sleep or start work lol :/


----------



## Soigne (Dec 12, 2018)

Here's where I am: haven't studied for a final exam tomorrow morning that will make or break my entire grade for the class, still have to finish a 2500 word paper on activism in the region that's due Friday morning, and I have YET to start my 20-25 page research paper that's due Saturday. So I want to die.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2018)

Steady girl, prison isn’t worth it. No matter how much you want to bunch a *****


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2018)

Double post ugh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Steady girl, prison isn’t worth it. No matter how much you want to bunch a *****



Whoa whoa whoa, what's wrong?  Do you need me to choke a *****?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 12, 2018)

been kind of losing tough with my irl friends more and more this year and i'm lonely, feel like i have no one rn


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 12, 2018)

I will have to paint the ceiling of the kitchen tomorrow and my back is hurting, grr


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 12, 2018)

I have another headache, what else is new


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

Ovarian... cysts...

Dear God help me.


----------



## hestu (Dec 12, 2018)

Had to switch my finals around so that I can fly out to new Jersey on Friday (literally right after my exam) to take care of my fiancee's mom in the hospital and now I have a full week less to study for the final and I am so not ready!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Ovarian... cysts...
> 
> Dear God help me.



wait what? D: oh noo.... hope it's not too serious...
-

ALSO THERE IS A REASON WHY I WRITE NAME YOUR PRICE GDI OF COURSE IT WILL BE LOW IF U SAY JUST OFFER... gdi.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 13, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Don?t sweat it you?ll do fine! Even if you don?t you can just take it again. Just keep out of your own head and be as confident as possibke



Aww thank you  I hope I'll do okay too. It feels like an actual exam and I forgot everything lol. I just need to keep a calm head I guess 

Why oh why do I have to do a 6am shift on saturday after finishing at 9pm on friday?? Rip sleep I guess lol


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 13, 2018)

Stressed because exams


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheila said:


> wait what? D: oh noo.... hope it's not too serious...



Enough to hurt like a b---- lol. Luckily it's treatable and we discovered it early, but have to wait a month to see the next doctor.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 13, 2018)

Ads. Ads everywhere. They're annoying and really grinds my gears.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 13, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Ads. Ads everywhere. They're annoying and really grinds my gears.



OMG SAME! That one Netflix ad that I'm getting on YouTube for like 3 weeks is really annoying ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Enough to hurt like a b---- lol. Luckily it's treatable and we discovered it early, but have to wait a month to see the next doctor.



Ouch man, I'm sorry... but still ughh D: <


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 13, 2018)

I managed to receive someone's New Leaf cartridge thinking I would be able to start a second town. Well, turns out the cartridge is faulty and stopped working as soon as I found a perfect map. I had yet to save, so everything that map could have become is now forever lost.

At this point I'm probably just going to buy my second copy digital. Too many instances of dying cartridges for me to play on one with any level of comfort.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 13, 2018)

interview for a good job but apparently i didn't think to see where it's based and it's 2 hours away, good job MOG


----------



## Marte (Dec 13, 2018)

I can't see properly today, it's all foggy


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2018)

feliz navidad.. prosper ano y felicidad (also too lazy too copy that tilde n thing i dont have spanish keyboard rn)


----------



## Bosmer (Dec 13, 2018)

what's with teens hanging literally by the door at a mcdonalds? yous gave me a dirty look when I pushed through your 'gang' like theres a field just down the road so why not hang around there so you're not in anyones way or smth?? idiots.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Ovarian... cysts...
> 
> Dear God help me.



Damn, I'm sorry. I hope it won't get any more painful as you wait to get treated for it. :/ Wishing you the best. <3


----------



## Dim (Dec 13, 2018)

Why am I always so tired? I have done nothing all day lmao


----------



## Soigne (Dec 13, 2018)

Failed my final today. She’s inputting whatever grade we got on the final instead of the average of our last three exams even if the average of those was higher. Effectively just failed my first college course.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2018)

Why do milkshakes always make me feel sick?


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 13, 2018)

I was tryin to draw one of my mayors today and couldn't get past the head sketch.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2018)

Nox said:


> Why am I always so tired? I have done nothing all day lmao


I think you just answered your own question


I'm on my 867th soft reset for shiny Regice. Almost wondering if it's even worth it lol (obviously yes, shiny regice is fantasticcc)


----------



## Flare (Dec 13, 2018)

I feel like a disaster. November was already a pain the ass so hopefully December gets better soon...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2018)

Since glow sticks aren’t as good as they used to be, I should probably stop buying glow sticks altogether.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2018)

windows updates are ********


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2018)

Sheila said:


> windows updates are ********



I agree, except that your post isn’t exaggerating on how bad Windows updates are. In fact, it’s more of an understatement of how bad Windows updates really are.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I agree, except that your post isn’t exaggerating on how bad Windows updates are. In fact, it’s more of an understatement of how bad Windows updates really are.



Yeah, I could have written a more detailed post how ******** they are but honestly we all know that they are just bothering me and I wonder why they exist.
--

Also white old male ppl: If you're coming into our store for the sole purpose of provoking the staff, go burn in hell.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I could have written a more detailed post how ******** they are but honestly we all know that they are just bothering me and I wonder why they exist.
> --
> 
> Also white old male ppl: If you're coming into our store for the sole purpose of provoking the staff, go burn in hell.



I hate it when a successful and more powerful company makes a decision that screws up their products and services. Microsoft introduced Windows 8. Apple gave us iOS 7. Google?s new update on search history is stupid.

But it?s normal for tech companies (especially cable companies) to have bad customer service.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm feeling a lot antsy about getting my decision from Bentley... I have a fair shot at getting in but it's the self doubt that has been making me anxious


----------



## Marte (Dec 14, 2018)

My eyes, what is wrong with you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2018)

Walking around my neighborhood and playing Pokemon GO all alone has made me realize how much I hate it here. I wish I didn't have to leave my dorm.


Also I'm prob gonna miss the Lugia/Ho-oh event this event. Oh well, sucks to be me.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 14, 2018)

feeling ignored


----------



## Soigne (Dec 14, 2018)

2200/5000 words on my paper due tomorrow morning. I have to work at 8am. Currently 10pm. I am going to seriously die tonight and it's not even funny anymore.

2am update: I've hit 3600 words and am taking the L. I'm just submitting it. I can't anymore.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 14, 2018)

My dad keeps borrowing hundreds of dollars from me and never paying it back. I'm seriously getting tired of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad keeps borrowing hundreds of dollars from me and never paying it back. I'm seriously getting tired of it.



okay wow that is rude ... tell him off it's not okay.

also the cold here can i move also never gonna get a shiny groudon *cri in pokemon*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 15, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad keeps borrowing hundreds of dollars from me and never paying it back. I'm seriously getting tired of it.



Wtf this isn't ok in the slightest.  You should talk to him about this right away.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad keeps borrowing hundreds of dollars from me and never paying it back. I'm seriously getting tired of it.



If he does it again, tell him no. Also tell him that you will never let him borrow money from you again until he pays all of it back.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If he does it again, tell him no. Also tell him that you will never let him borrow money from you again until he pays all of it back.



Yeah, I agree with you. That is not okay business and abuse of parent power if anything.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 15, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad keeps borrowing hundreds of dollars from me and never paying it back. I'm seriously getting tired of it.



That ain?t  cool. Tell him no and if he keeps  doing it look into pressing charges. That?s inexcusable


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2018)

I’m so sick of being ignored and treated like **** -_-


----------



## Bcat (Dec 15, 2018)

gettin real tired of your bullcrap mom


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wtf this isn't ok in the slightest.  You should talk to him about this right away.





Sheila said:


> okay wow that is rude ... tell him off it's not okay.





Alolan_Apples said:


> If he does it again, tell him no. Also tell him that you will never let him borrow money from you again until he pays all of it back.



The problem is that he is horrible at managing money, and since my mom can't work they have to live off of his income. So he constantly borrows money from me and then he can't pay it back cause he's always broke. Just earlier he made me give my brother $100 cause my dad has been paying for his rent and this month he can't. God knows when I'll see that money again.
My dad is gonna owe me big time. I've given him a lot of money and though I don't expect anything in return it would be nice.

Also tfw you absolutely can't stand being stuck in a house for hours but you can't go anywhere cause it's cold asf and you don't drive :smad:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2018)

Just because he's bad at it doesn't excuse it. He should learn how to live off little incomes and stop being a grown kid.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 15, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The problem is that he is horrible at managing money, and since my mom can't work they have to live off of his income. So he constantly borrows money from me and then he can't pay it back cause he's always broke. Just earlier he made me give my brother $100 cause my dad has been paying for his rent and this month he can't. God knows when I'll see that money again.
> My dad is gonna owe me big time. I've given him a lot of money and though I don't expect anything in return it would be nice.
> 
> Also tfw you absolutely can't stand being stuck in a house for hours but you can't go anywhere cause it's cold asf and you don't drive :smad:



so you're giving it to him in person and he's not taking it from your bank account or anything?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2018)

Bcat said:


> so you're giving it to him in person and he's not taking it from your bank account or anything?



Yeah like he's not taking it but he keeps guilting me into giving it to him. I hate it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah like he's not taking it but he keeps guilting me into giving it to him. I hate it.



Okay wow, tell him straight up NO and guilt-tripping shan't go unpunished, oh my god. Just because he might be your dad doesn't justify it any more.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The problem is that he is horrible at managing money, and since my mom can't work they have to live off of his income. So he constantly borrows money from me and then he can't pay it back cause he's always broke. Just earlier he made me give my brother $100 cause my dad has been paying for his rent and this month he can't. God knows when I'll see that money again.
> My dad is gonna owe me big time. I've given him a lot of money and though I don't expect anything in return it would be nice.



Just tell him no if he asks to borrow your money again. If he tells you to give him money, ignore him. He shouldn’t be borrowing money if he has bad money management.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Just tell him no if he asks to borrow your money again. If he tells you to give him money, ignore him. He shouldn’t be borrowing money if he has bad money management.



Exactly, it's just feeding his bad actions and behaviour. Tell him he can't have more or force it to someone else until he paid it all back, and went through some therapy/class on how to manage your economy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Just tell him no if he asks to borrow your money again. If he tells you to give him money, ignore him. He shouldn?t be borrowing money if he has bad money management.



Yeah I'm pretty much at that point. I don't mind buying stuff for our house like laundry/dish soap, cat food, etc. but my dad can find a different way to get money for bills n stuff.


----------



## mellachime (Dec 15, 2018)

Everything's bothering me today. I feel really moody and cranky.


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2018)

My incredibly ugly handwriting and even uglier printing. :[ I put a conscious effort into trying to at least make it nice on these Christmas cards but it still looks like trash!


----------



## elce (Dec 15, 2018)

my english professor has graded 5 out of my 20 assignments and grades are due on the 19th


----------



## hestu (Dec 16, 2018)

Never thought I'd spend this much time in the hospital


----------



## rianne (Dec 16, 2018)

hestu said:


> Never thought I'd spend this much time in the hospital



Sending positive vibes your way. <3

- - -

I wish I could wrap gifts faster.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 16, 2018)

Seriously, like, I see so many Squarespace ads everywhere! They're literally unavoidable! First, it was being sponsored on channels, second was being on numerous websites, youtube (they really went all out there), on T.V. commercial breaks, in public transportation, and being stuck on a streetcar where it takes up the entire vehicle! It's ridiculous!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 16, 2018)

> bf makes jokes of dating other girls
> I get annoyed
> bf:


----------



## namiieco (Dec 16, 2018)

my phone screen completely broke so i cant use my phone at all and my parents are avoiding me whenever i bring it up. idk what they expect me to do for school tomorrow? what if i get into an emergency? what if something happens? do they not care. atleast discuss it with me. not to mention literally all my friends are getting like iphone x's for christmas and im getting nothing


----------



## Bcat (Dec 16, 2018)

Oh my GOd Mom you’re the WORST 

Why do you always have to be the victim and you can’t admit when you’re wrong ever??????


----------



## Zane (Dec 16, 2018)

Aw the gold candy is cute. But looking at the tinsel rewards for the events I think getting it would require more participation than I have time for. ;-; Especially b/c I don't have a tree !


----------



## Bcat (Dec 16, 2018)

Gee dad, maybe this would go quicker if you would...I dunno

Quit being so lazy and selfish and HELP me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)

my eyes r burning


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 17, 2018)

I can't find my notebook ughhhhh


----------



## mogyay (Dec 17, 2018)

how can i sleep so much it's insane, i'm not gonna beat myself up too much bc it was a busy weekend but i've wasted these two days off completely


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2018)

someone sell me a shiny groudon por favor


----------



## Bcat (Dec 17, 2018)

holy crap my thighs are enormous i have to stop eating so many sweets but I've just been so stressed >.<


----------



## Dim (Dec 17, 2018)

I’ve missed WWE TLC. It seemed like a good PPV too. ):


----------



## Bcat (Dec 17, 2018)

Wow... that’s one of the worst days ive had since last month


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Can't see my gyn for a month because of the holidays, and this pain is pretty unbearable...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> Aw the gold candy is cute. But looking at the tinsel rewards for the events I think getting it would require more participation than I have time for. ;-; Especially b/c I don't have a tree !



Idk if it would count but maybe you can go to the store and take a pic of one! Or draw one?


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 17, 2018)

i want to enjoy my christmas break so bad but if i take the time off my physics course could get completely f****d and i'll have less of a summer break.. i've been in this course for almost a month and gotten like 2 days of work done so it's either enjoy christmas break and then work my a** off or work all week, don't enjoy my break, get it done but still have lots of work left


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2018)

I just got these glasses a few months ago and the left lens already has a big scratch on it


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)

Idfldnsndt said:


> my eyes r burning



my eyes r still burning


----------



## mellachime (Dec 17, 2018)

Feeling a little lost at the moment with my emotions and relationships (both friendships and my romantic one). Unsure on a lot and just as I mentioned. I feel lost. Also very stressed over future stuff, like if I even will have one, like am I good enough idk man. I feel a big ball of emotions,  sad ones. Feeling all my insecurities rising up and it really sucks. It's just a bad week I'm sure but ah.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

ew i still havent eaten all day


----------



## Soigne (Dec 18, 2018)

I ruin everything good in my life.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2018)

ugh sucks the pokemon gen6/7 3ds games peoplea re so inactive here


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2018)

Feeling tired.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 18, 2018)

My boyfriend's home life is tragic & I feel horrible knowing what he has to live through when he's back home.


----------



## demondays (Dec 18, 2018)

Checking acnl gives me huge amounts of anxiety because my ds likes to stop reading game cards while using wifi


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

its so hot rn


----------



## Bcat (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh my GOD I don’t care get on with it


----------



## Romaki (Dec 19, 2018)

What kind of company gives you a bill in December that needs to be paid before the new year!? DX


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2018)

Riedy said:


> What kind of company gives you a bill in December that needs to be paid before the new year!? DX



bs companies run by donald trump -.-

jk but yeah that's rude, reminds me of some of my mom's bills they send out like a week at best in advance smh

also man so tired but soooo glad i'm gonna have vacation over the holiday where that is needed


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Freaking ads on YouTube omg


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Freaking ads on YouTube omg



adblocker? or idk might not work if u use ur phone.

lol mom stop being such a **** like u cant even bring ur own beer on the train i think lol


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2018)

I have all these ideas and a to-do list, just hard to find the physical and mental capacity to even start </3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

so much to do, not enough time, not enough time, oh i got so much to lose, im losing my mind, losing my mind


----------



## Soigne (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm a horrible person


----------



## hestu (Dec 19, 2018)

my family member in the hospital still hasn't woken up. she opens her eyes once in a while but isn't super responsive and we're worried about brain damage now. but the plus side is that her go fund me already has a few donations and has only been up for a day so i'm happy about that I guess.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

hestu said:


> my family member in the hospital still hasn't woken up. she opens her eyes once in a while but isn't super responsive and we're worried about brain damage now. but the plus side is that her go fund me already has a few donations and has only been up for a day so i'm happy about that I guess.



Honey :’( wishing you the best


----------



## chamsae (Dec 20, 2018)

im sick and i have a final tomorrow :/
also i'm 99% sure i have pcos, and got diagnosed with hypothyroidism too, which sucks a lot and im gonna have to go to a hospital for FOUR days to get fully tested to make sure its pcos and not tumors or something (although im pretty sure it is, i have most of the symptoms ehh)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

Mosquitoes are a thing and I am dead because of it


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2018)

Tornado warnings. Gotta love Florida amirite.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hestu said:


> my family member in the hospital still hasn't woken up. she opens her eyes once in a while but isn't super responsive and we're worried about brain damage now. but the plus side is that her go fund me already has a few donations and has only been up for a day so i'm happy about that I guess.



Just said a long prayer for you and your family. I pray for healing and happiness for your family member. I know it's not easy, but we can get through this <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2018)

hestu said:


> my family member in the hospital still hasn't woken up. she opens her eyes once in a while but isn't super responsive and we're worried about brain damage now. but the plus side is that her go fund me already has a few donations and has only been up for a day so i'm happy about that I guess.



I hope your family member will be okay. Wishing both of you the best. <3



MayorK said:


> im sick and i have a final tomorrow :/
> also i'm 99% sure i have pcos, and got diagnosed with hypothyroidism too, which sucks a lot and im gonna have to go to a hospital for FOUR days to get fully tested to make sure its pcos and not tumors or something (although im pretty sure it is, i have most of the symptoms ehh)



Damn, I'm sorry. I hope everything will be alright for you. Good luck on your final, by the way. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiny ponyta is still hiding from me hsuerghkjghkdjfhg


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

My brother just asked if my therapist is good. What is he up to?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 20, 2018)

i shared way too much of myself with this guy over text ngl i kind of want to say i dont want to talk to him anymore. its just because he asks so many questions. he somehow knows so much about me now and it makes me uncomfortable especially when he approaches me at school. even looking at his face makes me uncomfortable


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

hestu said:


> my family member in the hospital still hasn't woken up. she opens her eyes once in a while but isn't super responsive and we're worried about brain damage now. but the plus side is that her go fund me already has a few donations and has only been up for a day so i'm happy about that I guess.


Awwww best of luck to your family member!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2018)

Been having a fun time playing Pokemon GO for the last couple days since there's a Winter and Christmas themed event going on right now, but it started raining tonight and I think it's supposed to snow tomorrow. Really wish this cold weather would stop so I could play more, but I know it's not stopping anytime soon


----------



## Marte (Dec 20, 2018)

I haven't played acnl in a long time.. my poor poor villagers.


----------



## glasspandabear (Dec 20, 2018)

I bought an $8 game that I really wanted to try out but my computer is too bad for it to even run. It crashes upon starting.  I would play it on Xbox, but I don't have one and I don't have a family that's wealthy enough to buy a game system for Christmas.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

not being good enough


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 20, 2018)

Marte said:


> I haven't played acnl in a long time.. my poor poor villagers.



Literally started up my first AC:NL cartridge a few days ago after not playing since college started (essentially four months).  My villagers, who by some miracle were all still there, were shook. XD


----------



## Bcat (Dec 20, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Literally started up my first AC:NL cartridge a few days ago after not playing since college started (essentially four months).  My villagers, who by some miracle were all still there, were shook. XD



oh God it's been almost a year...I shudder to think of what's happening in Our Town


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 20, 2018)

Bcat said:


> oh God it's been almost a year...I shudder to think of what's happening in Our Town


----------



## KnoxUK (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm in a weird situation on whether I should follow through on designing and structuring my village. Or to just buy a switch and start fresh for when the new animal crossing comes out :S

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marte said:


> I haven't played acnl in a long time.. my poor poor villagers.



 I completely cleared the layout of my town. So my villagers have to deal with a barren waste land with items everywhere :S I haven't been on for months now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



glasspandabear said:


> I bought an $8 game that I really wanted to try out but my computer is too bad for it to even run. It crashes upon starting.  I would play it on Xbox, but I don't have one and I don't have a family that's wealthy enough to buy a game system for Christmas.



May I ask what game it is? I'm curious.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2018)

Can't sleep :,(


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 21, 2018)

It's so cold gajvdhdhs


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 21, 2018)

Of course my cat has to start being sick just 2 days before we are supposed to go away
for christmas.. and when I called the veterinaire she asked "So you come for Mido?"
..Mido is my rabbit that has died recently, so even more heartbreaking and I am so stressed
out now for my little Poppy.. she's literally my baby :'(


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2018)

I have ZERO energy


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2018)

ugh new years

also lmao some ppl.

also why is garchomp so annoying to get hnnnng.


----------



## glasspandabear (Dec 22, 2018)

KnoxUK said:


> I'm in a weird situation on whether I should follow through on designing and structuring my village. Or to just buy a switch and start fresh for when the new animal crossing comes out :S
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare 2. I got really into playing the apps on my phone for the first 2 games, so I bought garden warfare 2 on origin but it says my driver is too outdated so it crashes upon start


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2018)

glasspandabear said:


> Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare 2. I got really into playing the apps on my phone for the first 2 games, so I bought garden warfare 2 on origin but it says my driver is too outdated so it crashes upon start



I used to play it loads too and yeah I remember it even being heavy for gamer laptops and drivers etc. so yeah  Sorry man


----------



## Soigne (Dec 22, 2018)

You ever notice someone's blocked you & you've never interacted with them before? Hm. Feels not good.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2018)

Soigne said:


> You ever notice someone's blocked you & you've never interacted with them before? Hm. Feels not good.



That happened to me before. There are some people that blocked me, yet I never bothered them directly.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2018)

My family is so damn toxic.


----------



## KnoxUK (Dec 22, 2018)

glasspandabear said:


> Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare 2. I got really into playing the apps on my phone for the first 2 games, so I bought garden warfare 2 on origin but it says my driver is too outdated so it crashes upon start



glasspandabear, that's a shame. I'm sure you could find a second hand console quite cheap. Though I don't know if it would justify to buy a console for one game. What type of games do you like?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2018)

I miss you so much it hurts. This is so hard.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2018)

I know my treatment was expensive and that we're not exactly a rich family, but I wish you all considered my mental stability as a more important thing than the expense.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> I miss you so much it hurts. This is so hard.



*hugssssssss*


I've started shiny hunting for Kyurem on Omega Ruby and I'm not really prepared for the thousands of soft resets it's gonna take lol


----------



## Dim (Dec 22, 2018)

I live with ****ing animals!


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 23, 2018)

Nothing more irritating than a clogged ear and no dr appointments available during the Chistmas sesh. 

send prayers . xox


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 23, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> I miss you so much it hurts. This is so hard.



Oh no bby stay strong *smothers with hugs* <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2018)

Somehow, the fact that Lickitung, Chansey, and Pok?mon outside the Water and Ice types has access to Ice Beam and Blizzard really offends me. Because Ice Pok?mon are so bad defensively (one resistance, common weaknesses, low speed), having Pok?mon outside the Ice Type learn Ice moves devalues the Ice Pok?mon even more. I’m okay with the water Pok?mon and Mew having Ice Beam, but not the other Pok?mon outside that type.


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2018)

Lately my dreams are bad. A few have yielded imagery so sincerely disgusting that I don't want to share them. I want to have a normal dream. D:


----------



## Bcat (Dec 23, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> I miss you so much it hurts. This is so hard.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 23, 2018)

A homeless man harassed me for my iced coffee


----------



## Bcat (Dec 23, 2018)

my mom is playing a game by herself. It's called: 'how-obnoxious-can-i-possibly-be-before-my-daughter-snaps'


----------



## Alexis (Dec 23, 2018)

the us gov shut down the day my winter break started

oof


----------



## Bcat (Dec 23, 2018)

Stupid cookies are flat and greasy


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 23, 2018)

I usually have the scotch tape in that one spot by the computer monitor.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 23, 2018)

Circumstances beyond my control that eat at my soul.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2018)

*@ThatOneMarshalFangirl, xSuperMario64x, & Bcat: *Ahhhh thanks so much you guys! HUGS! xoxo


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2018)

ahh I pulled something in my thigh just crouching down to plug in my phone charger. my body sucks so much.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

I have so much to do rn help


----------



## Flare (Dec 24, 2018)

It's only 3AM and Christmas Eve is already a mess.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 24, 2018)

Flare said:


> It's only 3AM and Christmas Eve is already a mess.



omg I can actual relate so much... I don't understand why Christmas is such a big deal. Ppl need to get over themselves ffs


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2018)

So much to do, so little time.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 24, 2018)

Geez louise Mom it?s Cheistmas Eve. Can you not be SO insufferable and ridiculous?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 24, 2018)

people keep misunderstanding me and it's getting really annoying. >_<


----------



## Pondo (Dec 24, 2018)

i really want ribbon candy but have no money
or spaghetti but i dont think we have spaghetti sauce hhh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

nothing!!!!


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2018)

Nothing seems to quench my thirst.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

^

kinda have a headache from blasting this music lmao


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2018)

I don't know how to describe how exhausted I am hoo hoo hoo ! And now both of my legs are feeling like they wanna break on me.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 25, 2018)

christmas is like over i wanna restart the day


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

It bothers me that I have no idea what to eat


----------



## Soigne (Dec 25, 2018)

I really, really do not like the holidays. I don't really get along with my family & receiving gifts kind of makes me uncomfortable. :<


----------



## Kamzitty (Dec 25, 2018)

i am just crushed. im not going to be able to fully participate in another tbt event and I'm rlly disappointed.
when I saw tbt season's palette I was soo excited because I knew my macbook was on the way and id be able to create my entry using my tablet w/ photoshop!!! i was like heck yeah this is the perfect opportunity to get the hang of photoshop and learn about my tablet. the tablet I have is a yiynova msp19 and it is beautiful. gorg. its huge. i was excited to the _max_ to start using it, considering I've had it since April and I haven't been able to use it for art yet since my bf's laptop is too old, so I needed a pc of my own to hook it up to.
my MacBook arrived like, 7 days ago. something was wrong with the charger and so the mac died an hour after I got it. the seller was suuuuper duper sweet and sent me a new charger right away, took like another 3 days to arrive. when I finally got the MacBook up and running, we realized it didn't have a port to plug the hdmi cable into. no biggie, we ordered another cord that would allow us to connect the tablet. all the cords at the stores were expensive and we couldn't afford them, but I found one on amazon for like $8 that would arrive on the 23rd. i was anxious at this point because I had to work long shifts the days before Christmas so, I wouldn't have a lot of time to work on the piece once the new cord arrived. also, I've been feeling p unwell too. but I figured, I have Christmas Day off, no plans, ill work on it all day! 
cord is here now. MacBook is working smoothly. we go to install the drivers for my tablet... and nothing seems to be working.
problem. after. problem. 
I've spent ALL! DAY! TRYING! to figure this out.
every single yiynova q&a page I've read thru. I've gone through multiple tutorials, trying to find SOMETHING that addresses the problems im facing. unfortunately for me, not many people have created tutorials for the yiynova so my search has been long and tedious.to add onto this never-ending blackhole, every time I fix one thing, another issue arises.
and because its Christmas Day, customer support isn't available so we won't be able to speak with someone directly until tomorrow. the deadline for the palette entries will have been long passed.
ive had a good Christmas overall, but considering ive spent my entire day working on this, im feeling so heartbroken and agitated. I lashed out at my bf a few times, when he was just trying to help me out.
writing this has helped me calm down immensely. it seems almost silly that I spent all day trying to get my tablet setup when I could have simply colored in the pic on photoshop with the fill bucket tool. but,_ no,_ I was determined lmao. 
sadly it was all for nothing. my end goal was to earn the tinsel I needed for the frost egg. if not the frost egg, the gold candy was my second choice (its so pretty omg). not participating in the pallet challenge means I won't be able to purchase either, which is pretty disheartening. ill say this again, I'm aware this sounds silly and overdramatic lol but ig the fact that I spent my entire day working on smthing, but then realizing my attempts were fruitless, is really sad. ive had problems with motivation lately, and feeling as if I'm lazy and give up too easy. this was something I truly wanted to do, and im upset I ended up not being able to complete it. it makes me feel like, maybe, that voice in my head that always tells me to _give up!!! its not gonna work out anyway!!!_ is right, lol.


tldr; im salty because I spent all day trying to do the art for frost egg. no art happened, so no frost egg. also im a big crybaby!

sorry for this jumbled mess of a rant, I just needed to get it off my chest lol.


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

All of the bathrooms are being used and I really need to peeee


----------



## hestu (Dec 26, 2018)

worst christmas ever.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

I missed out on some tinsel


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2018)

"Unfunny"


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

wish i could eat all this christmas food without hating myself


----------



## rianne (Dec 26, 2018)

Disappointed & disrespected.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2018)

Idfldnsndt said:


> wish i could eat all this christmas food without hating myself



Hi yes when did I make an alternate account and write this


----------



## Dim (Dec 26, 2018)

I feel so sick ~.~


----------



## Zane (Dec 26, 2018)

I wanna see you so baddddd it's like a thorn in my brain !


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2018)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Soigne (Dec 26, 2018)

Feeling a bit lost at the moment.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2018)

In my feelings again
The pain is back
I have to remind the family that church doesn't come _before_ family
I've been eating unhealthy for months and I'm feeling sick
Little brother... I hope you find your way soon

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> I wanna see you so baddddd it's like a thorn in my brain !



This too lol


----------



## mogyay (Dec 26, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> This too lol



me also

+ i keep biting my lip so bad it bleeds aa


----------



## Dim (Dec 26, 2018)

Okay... starting to get a little better. Never doing that again lmao


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

nobody seems to like my new username rip


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

I hate myself again, why was I so happy for a week ?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm prob gonna have no Christmas spirit next year. I feel bad that I couldn't give a whole lot of gifts, and I also didn't get that much that I wanted mostly because my parents have no money. I'm just not feeling it anymore.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2018)

Today isn?t my lucky day. I failed to catch the toy hammer, and I can?t sell two green feathers for the same worth one toy hammer is.

But hey, there are more events to come. I wonder what?s in store in the future.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2018)

I wish I didn't care so much, yknow? My worst habit is over-thinking.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2018)

I really need to pick up in this room but I also really want to just sit here with my kitter on my leg and play Spyro Reignited ughhhhh


----------



## glasspandabear (Dec 27, 2018)

KnoxUK said:


> glasspandabear, that's a shame. I'm sure you could find a second hand console quite cheap. Though I don't know if it would justify to buy a console for one game. What type of games do you like?



I've been looking and I've gathered a list of some Xbox games that I would like to try if I did get the system, so I've asked my dad to get me one for Christmas (we haven't opened presents yet since he went to California and wasn't home on Christmas). It would be nice to get GW2 along with some other games if he did end up getting me the console. It just sucks I blew $8 on the PC version, but it's whatever.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm responsible for my own downfall.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 27, 2018)

the holidays are coming to a close and I have to go back to life again. *sigh*


----------



## Zane (Dec 27, 2018)

hmm lol not to be dramatic but i'm Worthless


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

Zane said:


> hmm lol not to be dramatic but i'm Worthless



Hey now that's not true!  How could you possibly think that


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 27, 2018)

I wish I didn't have family over. We've done fun things and all, but I don't think I can handle it. My two cousins are a bit disgusting, and it can be a struggle for me to just be happy. I'm sorry, but I'm just not feeling it. I would rather just stay in bed.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

Ugh I don't want new year. I mean it's been too long holidays now including my birthday and I've been pretty tired yet my dad and his mom(grandma) wants me there for new year ugh and there are barely coming any fun ppl either. wish we had open so i could work and justify it more bc they gonna nag to no end... just let me rest, i got work on the 2nd and i dont want new years day like last time when all i did was being in bed basically bc exhastion.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2018)

Why does it have to be so cold outside ughhh
Even on a "warm" winter day it's cold...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why does it have to be so cold outside ughhh
> Even on a "warm" winter day it's cold...



ikr and i have a few errands i have to do today blehhh. also it's friday hhhh


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 28, 2018)

There’s only one week of break left.


----------



## Capella (Dec 28, 2018)

heartbroken : -( its always my fault


----------



## Bcat (Dec 28, 2018)

Family members having a Group text about something important and it concerns me and they left me out


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2018)

I need to eat something but not only do I not feel like eatin anything (somehow), but my kitter is laying very nicely on my legs and I can't move ;v;


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2018)

Kitty is the best kitty ever, but I wake up to a half-trashed room every morning lol


----------



## Bcat (Dec 28, 2018)

mom, i love you. I appreciate everything you do for me. But you can be toxic as hell and I can't wait to get away from you


----------



## boring (Dec 28, 2018)

I love this site to death, I've been here for ages, but I feel ,,, isolated?
I've got my shops, I'm in the threads and stuff but, I don't have friends here anymore, nobody here cares for my name or who I am because I don't have the personal connections,you know? I mean, me and Belle we were friends without much of a second thought but after she quit ig I've become oddly alone. We shared jokes, gave each other bells and stuff and it was nice. It was a normal friendship, something I'm now missing.
I know I'll continue to use the forums even if I don't make any friends here anymore, but it's much nicer when your like notifications are from a friend :/


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2018)

Lijan said:


> I love this site to death, I've been here for ages, but I feel ,,, isolated?
> I've got my shops, I'm in the threads and stuff but, I don't have friends here anymore, nobody here cares for my name or who I am because I don't have the personal connections,you know? I mean, me and Belle we were friends without much of a second thought but after she quit ig I've become oddly alone. We shared jokes, gave each other bells and stuff and it was nice. It was a normal friendship, something I'm now missing.
> I know I'll continue to use the forums even if I don't make any friends here anymore, but it's much nicer when your like notifications are from a friend :/



i wouldn't mind making a few friends + i consider belle a friend and a great person, so if you're anything like her i would love to chat with you sometime. just drop me a vm or dm sometime.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

Lijan said:


> I love this site to death, I've been here for ages, but I feel ,,, isolated?
> I've got my shops, I'm in the threads and stuff but, I don't have friends here anymore, nobody here cares for my name or who I am because I don't have the personal connections,you know? I mean, me and Belle we were friends without much of a second thought but after she quit ig I've become oddly alone. We shared jokes, gave each other bells and stuff and it was nice. It was a normal friendship, something I'm now missing.
> I know I'll continue to use the forums even if I don't make any friends here anymore, but it's much nicer when your like notifications are from a friend :/



oh! I made most of my friends when I first joined, and kinda lost touch cuz I took a hiatus for a while, so I get kinda how you feel! If you ever want to talk to someone, I'm always down for making a new friend!


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2018)

togepi isn't real

smh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 29, 2018)

i handed in my 2 weeks notice @ work today and i bumped into someone i used to work with and he said he will miss me and made me cry


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 29, 2018)

XXL Cat Noir cosplay.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 29, 2018)

Cold tea; forgot all about my mug and physically spat it out 

Very annoyed at myself after forking out for a new macbook a few weeks ago, right before Christmas as well. Never sitting near a drink again, I'm defo cursed.

Can't even sell the old one (won't turn on) as it still holds all of my personal info, including a password for full access.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> XXL Cat Noir cosplay.



What


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

idk

also someone sell me a shiny ralts/kirlia/gardevoir por favor


----------



## Valzed (Dec 29, 2018)

I screw up every time I try something for the first time in ACNL and I'm tired of being a screw up when it comes to this game. I'm also ashamed that I'm a chicken about TTing. Actually I'm even more chicken about TTing since I screwed up the first time I tried it. It all stems back to me being a screw up when I try new things in NL. I'm not too happy with myself right now.


----------



## moonford (Dec 29, 2018)

gaps between villager adoption 

what i mean by that is that i usually adopt like three villagers and then i have to wait a bit to adopt another few so i can get to 10 villagers and start gradually moving them out, because of this i have to set my game's clock back over and over again until i can adopt another 2 - this is to prevent other new villagers plotting houses down so i have less hassle of moving out other villagers


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 29, 2018)

want........... ac switch


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2018)

I am so SICK of that stupid surround system. It's right below where I sleep and I can feel the vibration. I can never relax at work or sleep at night because my family is blasting that tv 24/7!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

I've waited til last minute and now there are chatrooms upon chatrooms stacked up on my MysMes app and now I'm suffering cuz I want to go back to YouTube


----------



## Coffins (Dec 29, 2018)

Feelings are lame, the holidays are forced, I want to stop feeling bad and I want everyone to be happy.


----------



## rianne (Dec 30, 2018)

These cramps are _awful_ omfg make it stop.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

rianne said:


> These cramps are _awful_ omfg make it stop.



I was literally just about to post about this, we can make it through this ;;


----------



## rianne (Dec 30, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> I was literally just about to post about this, we can make it through this ;;



I'm so sorry bby, I hope it goes away soon. <3


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

ddaeng is too slow... so I have to speed up the video to enjoy RM's rap in its full glory rip


----------



## Soigne (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m so scared that I’m going to regret all of this in a few months, that I wasted my time on you.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 30, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What



Are you familiar with the show Miraculous Ladybug? That character wears a tight, latex like outfit:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

^okay i don't like the hair of the character but uh okay...was it something adult related?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 30, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ^okay i don't like the hair of the character but uh okay...was it something adult related?



I'm trying to find a cover of one of the comics, instead I'm getting cosplay pics in the search results that wouldn't be used by anyone trying to promote their services as professional.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm trying to find a cover of one of the comics, instead I'm getting cosplay pics that wouldn't be used by anyone trying to promote their services.



oh lmao.

anyways trying to sr/hatch for shinies is just ass on usum games honestly like yeah right shiny charm increases


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2018)

i cant sleep it’s literally almost 4:30 am


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

dear my nintendo people,

EU exists and we want the same rewards tyvm

sincerely,

EU users.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

Why am I being so stubborn to sleep? I'm being indecisive between showering now or in the morning.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 30, 2018)

Such ****ty sleep schedule lately


----------



## Soigne (Dec 30, 2018)

One of my brackets is starting to come offfffff and I don't have an appointment until next week.


----------



## Dim (Dec 30, 2018)

Do people even use earphones anymore? Sheesh...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 30, 2018)

Nox said:


> Do people even use earphones anymore? Sheesh...



My apartment has thin walls, and I still like 90's europop.


----------



## KnoxUK (Dec 30, 2018)

glasspandabear said:


> I've been looking and I've gathered a list of some Xbox games that I would like to try if I did get the system, so I've asked my dad to get me one for Christmas (we haven't opened presents yet since he went to California and wasn't home on Christmas). It would be nice to get GW2 along with some other games if he did end up getting me the console. It just sucks I blew $8 on the PC version, but it's whatever.



You sound confident that you're going to going to get an xbox. Is there a present that looks suspiciously big like a console? 

Could of been worse. A while back i spent 30 pounds on a second hand game just to realize it was region locked to America and not Europe. But you live and learn.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

Nox said:


> Do people even use earphones anymore? Sheesh...



for my mp3 yes i do lol


----------



## Soigne (Dec 30, 2018)

I just checked in on my student loans and now I want to die


----------



## Zane (Dec 30, 2018)

lots of shoulder and neck tension today x.x


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 30, 2018)

THANKS GUYS


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

^no problem 

also ugh family gatherings someone ban that **** from our society


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 31, 2018)

zorn said:


> Spoiler: stupid vent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're glad we can help with that, so sorry that's been happening. Personally, a strong believer in fate; everything happens for a reason. So-called friends are meant to be lifted out and replaced with better, genuine friends. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

wow being a film/music/tv series pro reviewer must be hella boring, i bet they get more pay the more they hate on stuff lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2018)

I made quite a bit of progress on City Folk this morning, then like 30-40 min later the darn game randomly told me an error occurred and the console froze. Ofc I got chewed out by that dumba** mole even tho it wasn't even my fault ugngnghnhng

I've pretty much gotten everything back, but earlier I caught a dung beetle and got the invitation to Redd's and now I gotta get those again rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also why tf is there no "save and continue" feauture on city folk??? That's a load of crap.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 31, 2018)

If the end of 2018 is anything to comment on how 2019 will go, I'm in for a long year.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2018)

Certain posts I made in the past. I deeply regret them! :/


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 31, 2018)

Not being able to count down the way I hoped to again. Last year, was left to cry after a fight last 10 seconds before 2018. Now, looking after mum making sure she doesn't have another seizure. But I'm glad she's not alone, and she is my world.

I'm hoping we're all in a better place counting down to 2020.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Certain posts I made in the past. I deeply regret them! :/



I'm curious!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2018)

^I was INCREDIBLY rude! How I could say such a callous thing is beyond me! I'd rather not get into details. Let's just say I've learned from it and will never make the same mistake again!


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^I was INCREDIBLY rude! How I could say such a callous thing is beyond me! I'd rather not get into details. Let's just say I've learned from it and will never make the same mistake again!


Really? I never saw you rude before. Not like it matters anymore though, right?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

^Well I certainly hope not! But it would be up to the individual to forgive me.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 1, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^I was INCREDIBLY rude! How I could say such a callous thing is beyond me! I'd rather not get into details. Let's just say I've learned from it and will never make the same mistake again!



Oh wow, I agree with Nox I'd never imagine so! But what matters is, you've become a better person learning from it <3


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 1, 2019)

Why did I eat so much yesterday? _Why did I eat so much today?_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

eh, i think we all have been rude once or twice, nothing to feel too bad about.

anyway dad **** off pls


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~ (Jan 1, 2019)

Ended the year sick, a first. Began the new year, sick. Ahaha! Tis life tho!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

wish i could have one or more days off bc i hate new years holiday and u always get so tired


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 1, 2019)

I don't think I'll ever get over the fact that people purposefully ruin my day by going into my drawer in the fridge (With my name on it.), and steal my food.


----------



## moonford (Jan 1, 2019)

blanche moved into a bad spot in my town despite the fact that i had a spot reserved for her

my own fault for not being safe about it all, so yeah, fun.

- - - Post Merge - - -

my avatar suits how i feel right now


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

moonford said:


> blanche moved into a bad spot in my town despite the fact that i had a spot reserved for her
> 
> my own fault for not being safe about it all, so yeah, fun.
> 
> ...



ugh i hate when they do that and u dont have their amiibo card or figure either **** lol

also agree w/ your avatar


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2019)

It still kills me that I missed out on the glam feather during the 2017 fair. Also the disco ball egg, but I'm not as upset about that.


I mean I am grateful for having the full arcade lineup. Very proud of it. I just miss the glam feather rip


----------



## Saylor (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm anxious and I haven't slept and the person I thought I could go to for help is making me feel awful


----------



## Bcat (Jan 1, 2019)

oh my GOD let.it.go. 

you're both being RIDICULOUS


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It still kills me that I missed out on the glam feather during the 2017 fair. Also the disco ball egg, but I'm not as upset about that.
> 
> 
> I mean I am grateful for having the full arcade lineup. Very proud of it. I just miss the glam feather rip



It's cool and all but the Sweet Feather is where it's at fam.  Love me some cotton candy <3


----------



## Zane (Jan 1, 2019)

did a lot of cleaning that I'm pleased about but even after just these basic chores my back is starting to really ache @_@' whyy do I gotta be like this


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 1, 2019)

Everything is starting to happen so fast and I guess I’m worried I’m not actually ready.


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 1, 2019)

some people on this planet just need to not be here.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2019)

Im so tired


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's cool and all but the Sweet Feather is where it's at fam.  Love me some cotton candy <3



That kracko feather truly is great


----------



## hestu (Jan 1, 2019)

could really use a break from all this


----------



## Flare (Jan 2, 2019)

I've been thinking about what I'm going to do after High school.

Because my mom is sick most of the time i've had my grades plummeting down between sophomore and junior year, not only does her sickness make me depressed myself but I have to hide my feelings and my grades or she'll just get more depressed than what she is currently and get worse. 

This year I got better grades but still I just don't know what i'll do about those crippling grades I got the last two years. Not going to drop out but honestly I'm feeling there's no point in getting any As or Bs anymore. I doubt I can do anything to improve them either.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 2, 2019)

Spent like 3 hours straight on reddit. I now weep for humanity.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And all the time I wasted be I hate myself


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2019)

how many posts i have ..


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~ (Jan 2, 2019)

People think too much. It's worrying..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2019)

You ask me, _"What's the matter?"_ 

You say that you don't know what's going on. You tell me that they didn't tell you what I was diagnosed with. You say that you don't understand English well. You ask me if I can share with you what I need, and to just talk to you. Then you leave the room, saying that you're so tired. 

I don't think I am comfortable in talking to someone who has mocked and belittled me when I was having a mental breakdown. During those times when I was clearly in distress, you have simply called me crazy and laughed at me. As I was bawling my eyes out, you told me that it wasn't a big deal. Why should I confide in you, when you have dismissed my feelings and made them seem unimportant? Besides, you don't really care for me. You've said that you would've been better off if I wasn't born. You wished you adopted a child instead. 

Damn it, I hate you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2019)

ugh too tired from today like pls kms


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2019)

My dad is a ****ing idiot oml


----------



## Bcat (Jan 2, 2019)

ok WOW. I didn't know you had such a judgy hoiler-than-thou streak.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 2, 2019)

My college just dropped 10 of my credits for no reason & they won't give me an explanation, which now means I won't graduate period because I can't stay an extra semester. Hoping for a miracle...


----------



## Marte (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm 100% sure that I used to watch this animated kid show when I was a kid, but I can't remember the name, and googling keywords haven't given me any luck. My family thinks I have imagined this show, and I'm starting to think I may have dreamt it or imagined it like they say, because I cant find it anywhere, aaaaah! 

Ok so it used to go on the television around early 2000 if I'm correct, and it was about this group of animals who were also some type of Totally Spies- kind of agents. Each day they were given a new mission and they had to help someone, catch a thief or stuff like that. In the end of each episode all the animals was kind of standing in a line with the "boss" in front of them (like Gary, haha). And he would reward one of the animals for doing a extra good job, which was done by them standing under a confetti thing so it would come confetti down at them. Then they celebrated and the episode ended.

I'M SO CONFUSED IF THIS IS IN MY HEAD OR IF THIS WAS A REAL SHOW! EITHER WAY I'M LOSING MY MIND!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 2, 2019)

I?m the middle of a good old fashioned depression spiral


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I’m the middle of a good old fashioned depression spiral



Me too, hun.  Me too...


----------



## Bcat (Jan 2, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Me too, hun.  Me too...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2019)

"Tag, you're it" by Melanie Martinez is way too catchy for a song about sexual assault and I feel bad for liking it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2019)

I feel really sick to my stomach and idk why. I hate it.


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2019)

crushing, debilitating insecurity wins again. : ) cried a bit on the bus home and now my head hurts.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## tae (Jan 2, 2019)

the last few weeks have been so draining and my poor doggo is still sick and i'm starting to really ****ing worry. i've been barely sleeping because i've had to stay up all night with her to let her outside frequently and i'm just.. running on fumes at this point.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 3, 2019)

I may have to give my kitten up... my baby. </3


----------



## wumblebee (Jan 3, 2019)

Marte said:


> I'm 100% sure that I used to watch this animated kid show when I was a kid, but I can't remember the name, and googling keywords haven't given me any luck. My family thinks I have imagined this show, and I'm starting to think I may have dreamt it or imagined it like they say, because I cant find it anywhere, aaaaah!
> 
> Ok so it used to go on the television around early 2000 if I'm correct, and it was about this group of animals who were also some type of Totally Spies- kind of agents. Each day they were given a new mission and they had to help someone, catch a thief or stuff like that. In the end of each episode all the animals was kind of standing in a line with the "boss" in front of them (like Gary, haha). And he would reward one of the animals for doing a extra good job, which was done by them standing under a confetti thing so it would come confetti down at them. Then they celebrated and the episode ended.
> 
> I'M SO CONFUSED IF THIS IS IN MY HEAD OR IF THIS WAS A REAL SHOW! EITHER WAY I'M LOSING MY MIND!




I think you could be talking about the show save-ums I used to watch the show as a kid its about animals solving mysteries/crimes


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

This thread can be depressing at times...I feel bad for all of you! May you all get better. As for me, my freaking left leg still feels "tight". Hope it goes away later on today.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2019)

goddamn pillow or whatever i need to get a new bc i swear it's giving me headaches

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> "Tag, you're it" by Melanie Martinez is way too catchy for a song about sexual assault and I feel bad for liking it



...wtf man

not a fan of hers but this decade's music about dumb songs like that why.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2019)

It's always fun dealing with double the stomach ache...


Also why do I have to be sick now, it's really difficult to deal with these rambunctious kittens when every time I move around I feel nauseous :sad:


----------



## rianne (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm so terrible at those puzzles it's not even funny omg my eyes hurt.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bcat (Jan 3, 2019)

ugh i miss the tumblr community but i refuse to go back to that MESS


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2019)

dad pls **** off


----------



## nanpan (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm only sleeping 4 hours a night recently zz


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~ (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheila said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! This has been on my mind recently. Directly related to mainstream/pop music and more, "nice to listen to" songs yet displeasing and wrong lyrics.


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 3, 2019)

woke up with a massive migraine so went back to sleep and now its 5 and i still have a migraine...........


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2019)

I've been sleeping off and on for the last 5 hours, and now I'm awake again and everyone else is asleep. Something about being really sick and alone is just unsettling to me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2019)

lunatepic said:


> woke up with a massive migraine so went back to sleep and now its 5 and i still have a migraine...........





xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been sleeping off and on for the last 5 hours, and now I'm awake again and everyone else is asleep. Something about being really sick and alone is just unsettling to me.



Dang, hope you all feel better soon. <33


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

I just updated my art shop for, like, the first time in forever and I can't even see the post I just made because of that stupid post glitch thing on here... 


Also since I slept like all day, now it's 12am and I cant fall back asleep. But I'm not feeling well, I've developed a headache, and I feel dehydrated but I can't get myself to drink anything for some reason. Ughhhhhh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2019)

I?m getting tired of the snow feature on TBT. It had its good stay.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just updated my art shop for, like, the first time in forever and I can't even see the post I just made because of that stupid post glitch thing on here...


The post glitch is really frustrating and happens just at the worst times. 
I hope you'll feel better soon too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m getting tired of the snow feature on TBT. It had its good stay.



HAHAHA buckle in boi winter doesn't end for a while

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also my parents are **** with handling money good lord


----------



## Marte (Jan 4, 2019)

wumblebee said:


> I think you could be talking about the show save-ums I used to watch the show as a kid its about animals solving mysteries/crimes



Hahaha I became super hyped when I saw your response, but sadly it wasn't the right one. Appreciate it tho ♡


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 4, 2019)

i am so tired and i keep forgetting to eat so i feel like ****


----------



## rianne (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm due for a haircut but ughsfdwe9uf239ur I don't wanna. . .looking at my dumb face in that mirror is a downer.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2019)

rianne said:


> I'm due for a haircut but ughsfdwe9uf239ur I don't wanna. . .looking at my dumb face in that mirror is a downer.



Seriously, nothing makes you realize how ugly you are until you're staring at yourself in the hair salon mirror with your wet hair pulled back covered in a trash bag.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 4, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Seriously, nothing makes you realize how ugly you are until you're staring at yourself in the hair salon mirror with your wet hair pulled back covered in a trash bag.



how long have I been ugly Patrick?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2019)

Bcat said:


> how long have I been ugly Patrick?



As long as I can remember.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

rianne said:


> I'm due for a haircut but ughsfdwe9uf239ur I don't wanna. . .looking at my dumb face in that mirror is a downer.



Lol I've been due for a haircut for like... 2 years?? But I'm terrified to go to the barber cause my hair is one of my prized possesions, and I would be ticked if I paid someone good money to cut it and then they did somethin stupid with it.

But then again my hair looks like trash cause it needs cut.



The struggle is real.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> HAHAHA buckle in boi winter doesn't end for a while



I?m glad it?s taken off. Snow background is different. The snowing gif is only a problem since it heats my phone and drains my batteries on both my iPad and iPhone.


----------



## Pondo (Jan 4, 2019)

my stepdad is constantly saying he wants to quit smoking but will wake up at 2am for a smoke break
i know he's stressed about his upcoming surgery but there are better ways to de-stress


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 4, 2019)

Ouch, my shoulders are so sore due to sunburn (shamefully)


----------



## Bcat (Jan 4, 2019)

MY poor kitty has diarrhea


----------



## Marte (Jan 4, 2019)

Mice. Just… mice.


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2019)

was looking back at my old posts and gdi i was so annoying & cringy i wanted so much attention ewewewewe


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 5, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Lol I've been due for a haircut for like... 2 years?? But I'm terrified to go to the barber cause my hair is one of my prized possesions, and I would be ticked if I paid someone good money to cut it and then they did somethin stupid with it.
> 
> But then again my hair looks like trash cause it needs cut.
> 
> ...



Somewhat recently I went in for a Caesar and came out with a bowl cut. Some places to corrections for free. Receipt helps.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 5, 2019)

i still hvent started packing my things yet pls help


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2019)

francine moved into the worse possible spot EVER


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 5, 2019)

Sick again. I don't think winter is my favorite season now..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

I get sick/cold regardless of season but yeah I don't like winter lol.

Also I wish my hair could grow since I know it can get longer but smh... well not cutting it now for sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yeah i def gonna go buy a new phone tomorrow my current one would probably work better as a frying pan


----------



## rianne (Jan 5, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Seriously, nothing makes you realize how ugly you are until you're staring at yourself in the hair salon mirror with your wet hair pulled back covered in a trash bag.




Exactly, that moment right there reminds me to be humble omg haha. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> Lol I've been due for a haircut for like... 2 years?? But I'm terrified to go to the barber cause my hair is one of my prized possesions, and I would be ticked if I paid someone good money to cut it and then they did somethin stupid with it.
> 
> But then again my hair looks like trash cause it needs cut.
> 
> ...



I've had one bad haircut as a teenager and as an adult I'm very thankful to have a go-to hair stylist. D,: Haircuts are indeed essspensive though. The longest I've gone without a haircut is a little over a year---humidity and thick hair is just the worst. Side note: I am not convinced that your hair looks like trash. It probably is really great n lush~

- - -

Another night of being utter trash at puzzles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm getting really sick n tired of my dad's **** omf


----------



## Dim (Jan 5, 2019)

I just hate it how sites force you to put your mobile number in on order to sign up/sign in my goodness!


----------



## Marte (Jan 5, 2019)

Nox said:


> I just hate it how sites force you to put your mobile number in on order to sign up/sign in my goodness!



Hahahaha, it's the worst


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 5, 2019)

im so lazy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2019)

Really tired and feeling like crap.

Also I don't want to be home anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

Nox said:


> I just hate it how sites force you to put your mobile number in on order to sign up/sign in my goodness!



yeah i hate how they use that just to confirm it's "you" like how would they know lmao that someone didn't take it...


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2019)

Stomach hurts and have a lot to get done. And my kitty is out of food, so absolutely can't stay home.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 5, 2019)

absolutely have eat too much today, new year new me lasted long


----------



## Valzed (Jan 5, 2019)

Today is the 18th anniversary of my falling down the stairs in our previous home and becoming disabled. I broke the thin bone in my right calf and snapped my foot completed off of my ankle. There are surgical steel plates & screws holding my leg together and my foot back onto my body. I can still hear the sound my leg made when it broke.... &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Today is the 18th anniversary of my falling down the stairs in our previous home and becoming disabled. I broke the thin bone in my right calf and snapped my foot completed off of my ankle. There are surgical steel plates & screws holding my leg together and my foot back onto my body. I can still hear the sound my leg made when it broke.... ��



I love you so much, Val


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Today is the 18th anniversary of my falling down the stairs in our previous home and becoming disabled. I broke the thin bone in my right calf and snapped my foot completed off of my ankle. There are surgical steel plates & screws holding my leg together and my foot back onto my body. I can still hear the sound my leg made when it broke.... ��



dayum D: that sounds really serious... 
--

also mom can you stop being annoying


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

I want to start an art thread or a shop or something, but I'm scared I'll just get ignored lmao I'm also really lazy uh


----------



## Valzed (Jan 5, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> I love you so much, Val



I love you too, my dear one. I'm sorry your stomach is bothering you and that your kitty was out of food. I hope you can rest for a bit today.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> dayum D: that sounds really serious...
> --
> 
> also mom can you stop being annoying



Yeah, it was pretty bad. On the X-Ray on my leg my foot was about an inch away from the rest of my leg. My husband went pale when he saw it. 

I'm sorry your mom is being annoying today.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Today is the 18th anniversary of my falling down the stairs in our previous home and becoming disabled. I broke the thin bone in my right calf and snapped my foot completed off of my ankle. There are surgical steel plates & screws holding my leg together and my foot back onto my body. I can still hear the sound my leg made when it broke.... ��



Damn, that's terrible... I'm really sorry that happened. Keep on staying strong, love. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

Valzed said:


> I love you too, my dear one. I'm sorry your stomach is bothering you and that your kitty was out of food. I hope you can rest for a bit today.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I can imagine, holy **** i'm sorry too D: 

thanks, she's just being overly dramatic which sometimes drive me nuts. Like why would I joke about needing a new phone.. I mean I don't have the best economy but this one is getting to strain my eyes and it acting weird.


----------



## Valzed (Jan 5, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Damn, that's terrible... I'm really sorry that happened. Keep on staying strong, love. <3



Thank you. I'll keep going for my family. And for CraigyFerg. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> I can imagine, holy **** i'm sorry too D:
> 
> thanks, she's just being overly dramatic which sometimes drive me nuts. Like why would I joke about needing a new phone.. I mean I don't have the best economy but this one is getting to strain my eyes and it acting weird.



Thank you very much.

Ah. Yeah, sometimes moms get that way. My mom does it to me and I'm sure my son would say I've don it to him. (I don't remember but I probably did.) I'm sorry about your phone. These phones are sometimes the best & worst inventions ever.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Thank you. I'll keep going for my family. And for CraigyFerg.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah honestly she's like that most of her time not sleeping so yeah I guess I live with it but she never listens properly so it's like talking to a wall lol. Like okay if you have something against it you can tell me as an adult not as my parent thank you.

Yeah, they are sadly we need them


----------



## Valzed (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah honestly she's like that most of her time not sleeping so yeah I guess I live with it but she never listens properly so it's like talking to a wall lol. Like okay if you have something against it you can tell me as an adult not as my parent thank you.
> 
> Yeah, they are sadly we need them



Your mom sounds a bit like my mother-in-law. MIL doesn't really listen and then overreacts to what she thinks she heard. My hubby is better at dealing with her than I am. 

That's true. I sort of wish we didn't need them some days.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Your mom sounds a bit like my mother-in-law. MIL doesn't really listen and then overreacts to what she thinks she heard. My hubby is better at dealing with her than I am.
> 
> That's true. I sort of wish we didn't need them some days.



Yeah like, can you show some respect when I have to listen to your rants all day and you screaming across the apartment lol.

yeah, same they are tbh annoying and expensive and apps are just taking our time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2019)

If I had a dollar for every time I heard my parents bickering about some dumb **** I could buy a condo on the moon.


----------



## hestu (Jan 5, 2019)

my family member in the hospital had to get intubated again which went fine but she now has to have surgery tomorrow because someone else f-ed up a simple procedure AKA life is terrible


----------



## glasspandabear (Jan 5, 2019)

Currently suffering from a nasty head cold. I have to come into work tomorrow since nobody will respond to my request of having someone work for me. I’m a waitress and the last thing I want to do is spread my head cold germs everywhere in a restaurant.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2019)

I need to be better. 



hestu said:


> my family member in the hospital had to get intubated again which went fine but she now has to have surgery tomorrow because someone else f-ed up a simple procedure AKA life is terrible



Wishing that all goes well for your family member. <3



glasspandabear said:


> Currently suffering from a nasty head cold. I have to come into work tomorrow since nobody will respond to my request of having someone work for me. I?m a waitress and the last thing I want to do is spread my head cold germs everywhere in a restaurant.



Hey, hope you get well soon c:


----------



## Soigne (Jan 5, 2019)

I was finally getting into a good space with myself & my parents have made me suicidal again.


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2019)

seahawks lost

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soigne said:


> I was finally getting into a good space with myself & my parents have made me suicidal again.



i know how that feels. i hope you clear those thoughts soon and be in a better state of mind <3


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~ (Jan 6, 2019)

Not wanting to make anyone feel bad but... Lately, I noticed I've become oversensitive to people and pets/animals situations... It's dehibilitating my mental state...


----------



## Funfun11 (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm always craving something nowadays.
Today I was craving pizza, but now I'm craving chicken.
I'm going to be hungry for the rest of my life! D=


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2019)

xii said:


> seahawks lost



Not just lost, but the team they lost to is the NFL equivalent of the New York Yankees. We may be getting tired of the Patriots winning all the time, but the Cowboys are an even worse team. But I can?t talk about how bad they are in public because I live in Texas. But at least Texas has one football team we like, but it?s only popular in Houston.


----------



## Flare (Jan 6, 2019)

Mom has a doctor's appointment this week and I'm _pretty_ nervous about it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

hestu said:


> my family member in the hospital had to get intubated again which went fine but she now has to have surgery tomorrow because someone else f-ed up a simple procedure AKA life is terrible



I wonder how they even f up stuff there, sometime I feel like they should have better control of things... I hope things go better!
--

Anyways I strongly dislike sundays.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2019)

So tired wtffgfff


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2019)

Yeeeeah I've seen a few ads about casinos from where I live. They're all like "Hey you could win thousands of dollars when you play! And we also have delicious food for you too!" It got annoying really fast and their so called 'delicious' food looks unappealing. My point is, there are people out there who are dealing with addiction problems and trying to take advantage of their issue is utterly disgusting.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

^yeah i hate how much casino companies are allowed to advertise like wtf even why do you exist


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 6, 2019)

last day of break : (


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2019)

Gettin real tired of how freaking inept you are with computers Mom.

I’ve told you how to do this more times than I can count and do you remember? Of course not. 
And do I give you a 20 minute lecture like you give me when I forget something? No because you’re perfect and can’t do anything wrong.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm a bit dizzy.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 6, 2019)

lunatepic said:


> last day of break : (



This is what?s bothering me as well. I know I?m lucky to be going to school and all, but man is it hard to go back after break.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2019)

I feel sick to my stomach just enough that it bothers me and makes me feel weak and tired. Its only 6:35p but maybe I should just go to bed.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2019)

HOW can you screw up a group text Mom ???? 

Just pick the 5 right people and send it to them. It’s not that hard why do you keep doing this crap?????


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2019)

Bcat said:


> HOW can you screw up a group text Mom ????
> 
> Just pick the 5 right people and send it to them. It’s not that hard why do you keep doing this crap?????



I hate group texts too. I usually put my phone on airplane mode to block group texts so I don’t get so many alerts.


----------



## Bosmer (Jan 6, 2019)

The back of my right eye hurts when I look in different directions and its been like this for a couple of days now.. I'll give it another couple of days and if it doesn't get any better I'll call the doctor.


----------



## tae (Jan 6, 2019)

you ever realize you have a really big crush on someone you talk to almost daily, but have zero way of bringing it up to them? so you just crush on them quietly, desperately trying to think of a way to test the waters? bc i'm dying man. send help.


----------



## rianne (Jan 6, 2019)

tae said:


> you ever realize you have a really big crush on someone you talk to almost daily, but have zero way of bringing it up to them? so you just crush on them quietly, desperately trying to think of a way to test the waters? bc i'm dying man. send help.



Sending positive vibes your way, lovely. <3 I felt the same way and am a total wuss about confrontation as well as possible rejection; thankfully my partner is impatient and straightforward otherwise we might not be together today bc shyness x shyness aaaah. x: 

- - -

Another night of poor quality rest bc sinuses (,: are (,: inflamed (,: and it increases my anxiety level. Nasal spray pls alleviate this inconvenience again.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I hate group texts too. I usually put my phone on airplane mode to block group texts so I don’t get so many alerts.



ya it;s a false alarm though. She was group texting her friends and one of them put her number in wrong so it was showing up weird so they were all freaking out about it and thinking they'd been hacked. 

sorry mom.


----------



## tae (Jan 6, 2019)

rianne said:


> Sending positive vibes your way, lovely. <3 I felt the same way and am a total wuss about confrontation as well as possible rejection; thankfully my partner is impatient and straightforward otherwise we might not be together today bc shyness x shyness aaaah. x:




its just so damn hard to get a good hint out of them.
they're so well rounded and like, i don't know. i assume everyone is just being nice to me when they flirt but i think they're genuinely just being nice. its my dumb brain that wants to know its more than that. haha D:


----------



## jiny (Jan 6, 2019)

man i really don’t wanna go back to school especially where i live. good thing i’m moving after freshman year :/ i’m so tired of the people at my school including my friends bc im 99% sure they don’t even really like me lol


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2019)

feets is cold


----------



## rianne (Jan 6, 2019)

tae said:


> its just so damn hard to get a good hint out of them.
> they're so well rounded and like, i don't know. i assume everyone is just being nice to me when they flirt but i think they're genuinely just being nice. its my dumb brain that wants to know its more than that. haha D:



Owwie it's even worse when they're that type of person. ;_____; I mean yeah being well rounded and nice n all is a positive trait but in my experience, both firsthand and secondhand, it is indeed difficult to tell any ""out of the ordinary"" nicey-nice stuff as flirtatious stuff. I hope an opportunity does present itself and you gather that courage within yourself. Getting the ball rolling sooner than later can at least let you know where you guys stand. Being too passive can be so hurtful in the long term and you don't deserve such pain. D,:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2019)

got like no sleep and it's my day off there goes my plans ****

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> I hate group texts too. I usually put my phone on airplane mode to block group texts so I don?t get so many alerts.



Yeah and I hate that on some phones you can't really opt out of them unless you text back the creator telling them off like okay whoever invented this go burn.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 7, 2019)

tae said:


> you ever realize you have a really big crush on someone you talk to almost daily, but have zero way of bringing it up to them? so you just crush on them quietly, desperately trying to think of a way to test the waters? bc i'm dying man. send help.


But you don't need to bring it up?
When I get a crush on someone I don't bring it up, I haven't. Still, it gets there when it's supposed to be.
Personally, I love the time of just having crush. I don't really feel the need of being that way mutually. So when I happen to get talking with them it makes me happy. Or, even just seeing them doing good makes me happy. I guess, having crush secretly gives me a lot of happy without affecting anyone. Still, when we're supposed to be together, we get like that without confessing or anything. At least, to me it's been that way.

You loving someone is cute.  Love of god bless you<3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2019)

I do not like the end of each out-of-town visits. Usually, when it comes to the end of something, one of the two is possibly true:

1. Time moves faster when you’re having fun.
2. The vacation or whatever may last a long time, but when it comes to the end, that’s it.

But I acknowledge that I can’t have fun forever.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2019)

The holidays got me sick. Starting 2019 with an oof


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2019)

why is textile glue so expensive

- - - Post Merge - - -

also why did i have to spill spicy taco sauce on my pants kjsdfhsjdkf.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 7, 2019)

not to be unepic but depression truly is a thing huh


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

Stupid people.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2019)

a cd i will probably never get T_T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2019)

I want to go play outside but it's so damn cold out rrrghhhhh

I hate winter


----------



## tae (Jan 7, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> But you don't need to bring it up?
> When I get a crush on someone I don't bring it up, I haven't. Still, it gets there when it's supposed to be.
> Personally, I love the time of just having crush. I don't really feel the need of being that way mutually. So when I happen to get talking with them it makes me happy. Or, even just seeing them doing good makes me happy. I guess, having crush secretly gives me a lot of happy without affecting anyone. Still, when we're supposed to be together, we get like that without confessing or anything. At least, to me it's been that way.
> 
> You loving someone is cute.  Love of god bless you<3



i can kind of relate to this feeling of really enjoying having a crush and not saying anything...
but at the same time, part of me likes the idea of maybe eventually having more than just a crush.. like, i have no problem sitting in my feels right now, but they're coming to visit at the end on the month and again in febuary to hang out and i'm just, i don't wanna act a fool because i have this big stinking crush on them and don't know how to act normal. like i've been notorious lately for saying the stupidest **** in front of them and i mean they laughed and thought its cute and yadda yadda but i feel like in person i'm not going to be able to hide the fact that anytime they say anything to me or even look at me i'm going to blush like a middle school girl. i am not prepared for that kind of embarrassment. part of me would rather know its unrequited and just like, take a step back and stop trying to test the waters.. but man, crushes are so ****ing weird for me sometimes. i need an adult. i'm almost 25 and still don't understand how to crush normally.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 7, 2019)

I was doing really well about exercising every day, but I fell off track over Christmas and gained a ton of weight and now I feel hopeless and depressed


----------



## mogyay (Jan 7, 2019)

tae said:


> i can kind of relate to this feeling of really enjoying having a crush and not saying anything...
> but at the same time, part of me likes the idea of maybe eventually having more than just a crush.. like, i have no problem sitting in my feels right now, but they're coming to visit at the end on the month and again in febuary to hang out and i'm just, i don't wanna act a fool because i have this big stinking crush on them and don't know how to act normal. like i've been notorious lately for saying the stupidest **** in front of them and i mean they laughed and thought its cute and yadda yadda but i feel like in person i'm not going to be able to hide the fact that anytime they say anything to me or even look at me i'm going to blush like a middle school girl. i am not prepared for that kind of embarrassment. part of me would rather know its unrequited and just like, take a step back and stop trying to test the waters.. but man, crushes are so ****ing weird for me sometimes. i need an adult. i'm almost 25 and still don't understand how to crush normally.



i feel like if they're visiting you just to hang out twice in such little time it might be a good sign! : ) + you're both middle 20s (well idk i'm assuming he is) it's awkward and uncomfortable but i think if you did explain how you feel and he didn't feel it back you could be both mature about the situation and still continue to be friends! (also speaking as ur friend who couldn't want u as u're perfection shaped in the form of a beautiful human and he is v lucky that u have such feelings for him and should be blessed) 

i say you can try gauge how he feels when he's over and see if it's something you want to peruse!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> I was doing really well about exercising every day, but I fell off track over Christmas and gained a ton of weight and now I feel hopeless and depressed



babe i feel u! don't feel that way tho, there's nothing that can't be undone, just get yourself out the slump and go at it again, i gained 5 pounds from christmas and i feel so ugly but i know with enough determination i can work it off again. christmas is about having fun and not worrying about diets, don't put so much pressure on urself!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i feel rude i said i think i'm ugly that i gained 5 pounds, ik i'm not ugly just bc i put on a little amount of weight and that's not a good outlook to have AT ALL, it's just my own problem with my own weight, realised that's such a toxic thing to say and i hate myself for it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2019)

I still have part of my room I need to clean and I honestly don't feel like doing anything. Ugh where is my motivation at??

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm slowly but surely running out of tbt and honestly I gave no clue how I'm gonna make it back ugh


----------



## Soigne (Jan 7, 2019)

feeling quite hopeless at the moment, mainly from my lack of interest in reading/literature as a whole now which is a huge issue because that’s what i’m majoring in !! hhhhh


----------



## Flare (Jan 7, 2019)

Ugh I'm confused by what my mom's doctor said and not sure if he meant my mom's right kidney is fine or that he meant the kidney is completely dead. :/

Even dead at least he said she can live perfectly without it... still really nervous though.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 7, 2019)

Smdh I try to healthy and order mixed veggies at Panda Express and they get my order wrong and give me fried rice instead


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 7, 2019)

It's official, my baby (kitten) Luca has to be taken away... I love you so much. You've kept me company in my darkest times for some time now, and I'll miss you. </3


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 7, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> It's official, my baby (kitten) Luca has to be taken away... I love you so much. You've kept me company in my darkest times for some time now, and I'll miss you. </3



I'm so sorry to hear that. Not much hurts worse than losing a beloved pet.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

^^Sorry to hear that!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 7, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Stupid people.



What's wrong :c


edit: thanks so much guys <3


----------



## Valzed (Jan 7, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> It's official, my baby (kitten) Luca has to be taken away... I love you so much. You've kept me company in my darkest times for some time now, and I'll miss you. </3



I'm so, so sorry.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My husband was in a car accident on his way home from work. Thankfully neither the other driver nor my husband were. the other driver's car has very little damage but our van which we've done some modifications to so we can transport my electric mobility chair easily is badly damaged. The front end is sort of... crunched. I'm hoping it can be repaired.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 7, 2019)

tae said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah they're visiting, I see. Well, while I agree with what your friend said, also I feel like just letting it go as it goes naturally would look better. 'Cause, even just by reading what you said, I can assume your crush is not small. When it's not casual one and you brought it up and knew they didn't have special feelings for you, it'd make you down. It would pain you to try acting the same as before - as friends. That kind of pain isn't worth. Not be scared and just showing yourself as you feel ( including getting all blushed! haha. ) would be better, I guess. Even if they aren't feeling that way immediately, it's okay for you to feel that way to them. Because why not?  No one would feel bad by being liked from a cute person like you.
Feelings are mutual, it usually resonates. So no stepping back, no bringing it up, just showing yourself as you are would lead to where it should settle. That's my best bet.
Sending a wish, for it to turn out lovely!








- - - Post Merge - - -



Valzed said:


> My husband was in a car accident on his way home from work. Thankfully neither the other driver nor my husband were. the other driver's car has very little damage but our van which we've done some modifications to so we can transport my electric mobility chair easily is badly damaged. The front end is sort of... crunched. I'm hoping it can be repaired.


Wow odd coincidence. Sorry to hear, car accident and things that come with it must be exhausting; but it was good that no one got hurt.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2019)

DMV visit early tomorrow. There's about a 90% chance of having some very bad news, but it must be done.
I wish stuff like this didn't give me anxiety to the point of sickness.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jan 7, 2019)

I haven't posted in awhile, but what's really bothering me right now is this stupid cold. This is the third year in a row where I have gotten sick. Worst of all, I got it the day after my mom just got out of surgery! Talk about the worst! I'm trying my best to stay away from her and my dad. They both can't afford to be sick. I'm soooo miserable right now. >.<


----------



## Valzed (Jan 7, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Wow odd coincidence. Sorry to hear, car accident and things that come with it must be exhausting; but it was good that no one got hurt.



I'm very grateful that neither one of them was hurt. We just have a lot to sort out now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2019)

Why must I get hungry so late at night


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2019)

i miss my old friends ;c


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm feeling so nauseous and dizzy right now so I can't sleep :c


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2019)

IM SO TIRED AAAAAHH how is it only Tuesday T-T i should get up and make coffee but I'll probably just be lazy and buy one in town bleh


----------



## hamster (Jan 8, 2019)

head hurt


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2019)

didn't find any vegan halloumi oh well might go look tomorrow hmhm


----------



## Bcat (Jan 8, 2019)

Any particular reason you’ve chosen to behave like a toddler today dad?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Any particular reason you’ve chosen to behave like a toddler today dad?



my dad whenever he opens his mouth -.-

...

@valzed and honeyaura.. i'm sorry for what happened ksdjhfjdfk stay strong!

...

i wish i wasn't allergic to nuts and peanuts


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 8, 2019)

If you're going to kick my kitten out of the house and rip my heart out, please at least give me time to find her a loving home or at least a no-kill organization. She'll no longer be a stray cat, she deserves better </3

@Sheila: thanks love, hanging in there x


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> If you're going to kick my kitten out of the house and rip my heart out, please at least give me time to find her a loving home or at least a no-kill organization. She'll no longer be a stray cat, she deserves better </3
> 
> @Sheila: thanks love, hanging in there x



Blargggghh must suck so hard to have something taken away like that...  np, hang in there <3


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 8, 2019)

Got a big ol headache


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 8, 2019)

was coming home on the bus and someone threw a chewed sticky gummy in my hair. i have extremely long hair. i had to rip it out and and shower and now im finding broken strands of my hair coming out. *F-M-L.*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2019)

I slept from 2am until about 8am, and then from 9:30am to about 3:15pm. And I'm still tired????

I don't want to be put on any sleeping meds or anything but this constant tiredness is getting ridiculous


----------



## mogyay (Jan 8, 2019)

i'm now top poster on tbt basically thanks to mafia, what a lyf


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2019)

i don’t wanna go back to school tomorrow :/


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 8, 2019)

I threw up while I was walking outside. I hate how I lose control of my body at times.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2019)

God, I don't like living here. I don't think I can handle this environment. I can't. 



Alolan_Apples said:


> I threw up while I was walking outside. I hate how I lose control of my body at times.



Damn, that sucks. Hope you're feeling okay :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 8, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Damn, that sucks. Hope you're feeling okay :/



I have the flu. Fortunately, I got it on the grass and not the pavement, and no food is lost, but it doesn’t make it any better.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have the flu. Fortunately, I got it on the grass and not the pavement, and no food is lost, but it doesn’t make it any better.



God, the flu sucks. Hope you'll get better soon. <3


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2019)

Coming to the frustrating conclusion that I've pretty much forgotten how to draw again because I'm a dumbass and take like year-long breaks from art. :I and it's FREEZING in the house so I can't even comfortably sit here and waste my time trying. Maybe I'm just in a bad mood and probably should just come back to this later .. like 14 months from now. sigh


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 8, 2019)

Even when I specifically tell Google not to look at my location, it still somehow knows where I am. Why even give me the option if you are simply going to disregard what I tell you?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 8, 2019)

lmao thanks for your sympathy, dad, while I'm really sick >.>


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2019)

seriously just blew like 2-3 hours and came up with total garbage. u.u


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 9, 2019)

ive meant to be packing for like days now bc im moving but i always have no energy and so im super lazy and it makes me hate myself more


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 9, 2019)

I need a new desk chair, and I'm cheap. I didn't fall this time though.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 9, 2019)

My legs are aching and I do not like that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2019)

I want that set of curtains or tablecloth or whatever it is but.. dolares >_>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2019)

I had a dream that there were like 100 toy hammers in stock and now I wish I never woke up lol


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2019)

i’m at school


----------



## Soigne (Jan 9, 2019)

my partner's situation at home floored me to rock bottom


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 9, 2019)

I haven't played ACNL in months and months, I originally had stopped because I'd gotten bored with my original town. Someone suggested to peak interest again that I delete it and start fresh (which just went downhill as I never touched the game again). What I'm stuck on now for playing again is really, what's the point? Should I even bother trying to start up a new town when AC Switch is so close?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 9, 2019)

i have no idea what i want to do with my life anymore


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 9, 2019)

since I've been nauseous over the last couple days I haven't taken my meds and omg I feel even worse now not taking them yikes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> since I've been nauseous over the last couple days I haven't taken my meds and omg I feel even worse now not taking them yikes



Oh nooo please feel better soon my fellow waah child : , (


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2019)

vegan stuff being expensive


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 9, 2019)

The only female friend of mine cheated on her ex with her now boyfriend and she says it wasn't cheating,
because in her *head* she already broke up with her ex.. but if you tell her, that it's still wrong,
she will say you are wrong because she broke up in her head, lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm always so cold, even in my house.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 9, 2019)

I feel like crap, honestly.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2019)

The uncertainty of the future!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2019)

okay wowww people do u really need a schedule for that wmh


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm too obsessed with beating the puzzle league. No use with this many of rewards. Yet. (-_-;;;


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 10, 2019)

Life, in general.


----------



## rianne (Jan 10, 2019)

Gotta fight against my inner critic saying "you're a dumb fool." 

:|


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2019)

My NES absolutely refuses to play Who Framed Roger Rabbit lol 

I mean I know it's a ****ty game but I didn't realize the NES was self aware!


----------



## Soigne (Jan 10, 2019)

Ugh, I need to buy a gift for my friend before tonight because we’re doing a late gift exchange and I don’t know what to get. I didn’t want to get gifts for anyone this year, but now I have to.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2019)

lololol "save space on the whiteboard thing" i'm dying honestly...


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 10, 2019)

my sister


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2019)

I used to eat like a beast when I was a teenager. But now I can only eat very little since I had the flu. Hopefully I can eat little a day as 2019 progresses.

Oh wait, that is the good news. This the bad news:

Diet Coke is tasting too sweet for me, and it’s something I have a lot in recent times.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2019)

I prefer cola zero if anything coca-cola related, it's the less sweet for me.. not a fan of regular coca cola imo.

also why do ppl say oat yogurt taste bad its heaven!


----------



## Soigne (Jan 11, 2019)

Insomnia suckssssss


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 11, 2019)

People are being quite loud.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 11, 2019)

I felt bad for 3 days in a row, wanting to throw up everything I ate 
and now I woke up, felt good and... I have a headache now -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2019)

mom did i tell u to buy candy.. no stop it ffs.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2019)

Tomorrow is community day but it's so icu and nasty and cold outside, I might just stop after I find a shiny Totodile.

Also I'm supposed to go back to my dorm on Sunday and back to classes on Wednesday but I'm terrified about what I should do about my diff eq class (since I'm seriously getting tired of math ugh).


----------



## Bcat (Jan 11, 2019)

feeling kinda hopeless and stuck...


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2019)

my friends really don’t care about me do they lmao


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2019)

i want better friends


----------



## princepoke (Jan 12, 2019)

im very
emotionally tired bc i keep mentally fighting w myself smh

i feel like all i create/make/do is always haphazard n bad ahaha


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2019)

boycotting that ****ing espresso house no im not gonna support ur nut vegan food you can very well ditch hazelnuts


----------



## Valzed (Jan 12, 2019)

We found out yesterday that due to the age of our minivan our repair shop is unable to find the parts needed to repair the damage from my husband's accident on Monday. Our only option is to scrap it. We're going to have to use money we had put away for when my husband retires to get a newer used vehicle & the necessary modifications for my electric mobility chair. We'll be penalized for taking the money out early & we'll probably owe on our income taxes next year.

We made a lot of memories in that van.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 12, 2019)

Looking back at old pics of me. I’ve gained so much weight since then ;.;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2019)

GDI I JINXED MYSELF

Now there's a nice layer of snow on the ground outside fml
I guess I'll be hunting totodile on foot


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2019)

Have a pressure headache that hasn't shifted since I woke-up 10hrs ago. Zero motivation to do anything and every little sound grates on my nerves. Not how I wanted to spend my day off.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2019)

^^omg im sorry tina.. those headaches are the worst.. especially when they get u dizzy too 

@valzed.. aaaaa that situation is just blargh, it sucks when you can't replace old stuff on anything tbh. and yeah financial issue makes it even worse.. sending hugs <3


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 12, 2019)

everything.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ^^omg im sorry tina.. those headaches are the worst.. especially when they get u dizzy too



Luckily no dizziness! Accompanied with earache though. 



PaperCat said:


> everything.



That's not good.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2019)

Tina said:


> Luckily no dizziness! Accompanied with earache though.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not good.




glad to hear though but yeah earache ain't my best buddy either 
--

anyway lol mom *****ing because i wanna eat vegan when i can. i'm not really able to go 100% vegan/vegetarian because i'm allergic to nuts/peanuts and i don't wanna take random vitamin capsules but defo cut down on meat and milk etc when and where i can.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 12, 2019)

this is the second friend that has done this. if youre going to vent or talk to me then fill me in? let me understand your train of thought? ok if you jsut want to let everything out thats fine, but you expect me to understand you? of course i want to help you but i cant if you're being so confusing. all these phrases and words might mean something to you but they dont for me!


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2019)

idk why I browse from my phone, I can't type worth a damn LoL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2019)

I seriously don't want to move back into my dorm. I hate living there. I hate every second of it. 

I'm reconsidering moving into a single dorm. I just hate the fact that moving back into my dorm is keeping me from going back to college as soon as possible.


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2019)

mm I wanted to try for 6 love balls (theyre my favorite pkball and I've wanted them as a collectible 4ever) but there's just no way with them going for as much as they are right now @@


----------



## namiieco (Jan 13, 2019)

my frind said she was playing mario kart and i was like cool is that mario kart 6? then my other friend says its the 1st mario kart and im like hell no that isnt the first mario kart. then the friend playing mario kart says she doesnt know what mario kart it is. then i said what console is she playing it on. then she said an LG tv. i asked her what CONSOLE. then she says idk and send a picture of a wii with the caption "idk what this is"...

why am i friends with these people?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 13, 2019)

God I hate you both so much. Why are you just the worst?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

mom stop having curtains like those if u cant even put em up.

also sring for a shiny kyurem kms (yes i got one from a friend on gen 6 but i'm doing this with zebra and also nothing wrong with two)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2019)

I can't believe I'm spending 4.5k on a Toy Hammer but here we are


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I can't believe I'm spending 4.5k on a Toy Hammer but here we are



u got it u deserve it thotttt <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 13, 2019)

I really can't stand living here anymore.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 13, 2019)

We've found a new home for Luca, and she's leaving in about a week... I'll miss you baby.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 13, 2019)

Feeling kind of sick to my stomach.


----------



## rianne (Jan 13, 2019)

Sheila said:


> mom stop having curtains like those if u cant even put em up.
> 
> also sring for a shiny kyurem kms (yes i got one from a friend on gen 6 but i'm doing this with zebra and also nothing wrong with two)



Did you mean Zekrom? (oh, autocorrect tryna sabotage) I enjoy the idea of an actual zebra/Zebstrika being a pseudo-legendary or mythical Pok?mon actually lol (,:

In any case, hope you've had good RNG with the SRing in general. <3

- - -

I need to be more diligent about my positive affirmations o m g.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 13, 2019)

There is a dating site for Bronies.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm not ready to go back to college, face my advisor, and tell him I don't want to do math anymore. I'm afraid of how he will react.

I'm also completely resenting having to go back to my dorm. I don't want to be miserable for another 3 months.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I have a twenty one pilots song stuck in my head and I hate it


----------



## Coffins (Jan 13, 2019)

I?m struggling to get a stupid one night stand out of my head.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 13, 2019)

cant stop vomiting so i dont eat and so then i feel even worse hi


----------



## Sinmenon (Jan 13, 2019)

The pigeons attacked my red hibiscus. Again. Every time it blooms those pests with wings go and pluck the flowers.


----------



## jiny (Jan 14, 2019)

it disappoints me how many posts i haveZzz


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 14, 2019)

It's 3am, too nervous to sleep thanks to the doc appt in the morning.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 14, 2019)

Disney's Frozen on ice.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Disney's Frozen on ice.



What’s wrong with that?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 14, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What’s wrong with that?



The official title is Disney On Ice: Frozen. They did not think of the puns. Plus the look of this Olaf mug: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DISNEY-ON-...=item2cd3cd571b:g:xrEAAOSwfo9a7lrH:rk:17:pf:0


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 14, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The official title is Disney On Ice: Frozen. They did not think of the puns. Plus the look of this Olaf mug:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/DISNEY-ON-...=item2cd3cd571b:g:xrEAAOSwfo9a7lrH:rk:17:pf:0



Okay THAT is funny.


----------



## princepoke (Jan 14, 2019)

life


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2019)

I have to go back to my dorm today


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 14, 2019)

Doctor's appointment in an hour and a half, and in pain, with a stomach ache. ;;


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2019)

My break is almost over D:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm not ready to go back to college, face my advisor, and tell him I don't want to do math anymore. I'm afraid of how he will react.



you can do it and i think you need it..you seem really stressed and u don't need that many classes just cause.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2019)

This is the first time I've cried in quite a while...



Sheila said:


> you can do it and i think you need it..you seem really stressed and u don't need that many classes just cause.



Yeah I'm really considering it. I'm honestly shuddering at the thought of taking diff eq.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 14, 2019)

Was trying to help my mom fill out paperwork. I was explaining and talking to her in a calm voice, but she kept on having such an aggressive tone. Well, when she started to scream at me, I just lost it. I screamed and went to my room. I cried a bit. And screamed some more. My mom just kept on yelling about me to my grandma in the kitchen. Thank God it's all silent now; I think she's filling the paperwork out herself. 

I hate her.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 14, 2019)

Why do I always get ignored?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 14, 2019)

I hate feeling so trapped ;.;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 14, 2019)

It's been nearly three hours. Just eat dinner and get the hell to bed already. I'm tired of hearing all of this crap you're saying about me.


----------



## Dim (Jan 14, 2019)

I’m still sick with this nasty cold and now I have to work outside in 30 degree weather tomorrow!


----------



## jiny (Jan 15, 2019)

i’m alrdy so tired of school and it’s only my second week back  ;///; 
they could’ve given me atleast one core class last semester but nope they gave me all of them in one semester :”)


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2019)

ugh I'm hungry but also to the point of tiredness where there's just no way I'm gonna get up n eat something


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2019)

wow that oat "milk" thing is so delicious yumm.

also mom stop making ****ing meaty dishes when i try going more green smfh lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 15, 2019)

I can't sleep.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 15, 2019)

Trying to be positive but.... life can really suck man


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Trying to be positive but.... life can really suck man



sure can.

also can it stop being so cold gdi


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2019)

Got my new glasses today, but getting a headache because they haven't adjusted yet. Hopefully within the week they do!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> It's been nearly three hours. Just eat dinner and get the hell to bed already. I'm tired of hearing all of this crap you're saying about me.



I'm so sorry, you don't deserve any of this...


----------



## rianne (Jan 15, 2019)

I woke up needing to use the bathroom. . .but my dad is redoing the grout in between the tiles of my bathroom's shower. . .so I sleepily walked downstairs to use the bathroom because I gotta be awake anyway. I would've used my parents' bathroom but the smell of bleach was so strong the other day (even with my bathroom door closed) and my sinuses do not like. :c I'm trying to avoid going past my bathroom door for the next few days unless necessary.

I'm glad I didn't trip in my sleepy state. ?╭╮?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2019)

It's funny how only when I return to campus do I start being depressed and severely anxious again

Also very irritated that I walked 15 min in the freezing cold to do a raid on Pokemon go and no one waited for me. So that really ticked me off. Also someone got a shiny Groudon their first try lucky sob. I would be lucky to sell my soul to get a shiny kyogre smfh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm planning on meeting up with my counselor tomorrow. My friend is going to be there with me. I just hope it all goes well. My family is going to be mad as hell, but I really can't stand this psychological abuse anymore. I've had breakdowns, and there have been times where I just didn't want to keep on going. You wouldn't believe the awful things that came out of my family's mouth (specifically, my mother's) yesterday night. They think that it's a goddamn joke. I've told my counselor about the emotional abuse I'm facing at home before, so she knows. I just can't keep dealing with this BS much longer.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 15, 2019)

I really believe my body's response to stress is pure exhaustion. Classes began today & even though I only had one class, I have been on the verge of tears because of how tired I am all day.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2019)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I’m in a slump lately and just bored and tired of everything.  I just want to be back at school already.  :/



Dude can we trade places please i dont want to be at my dorm ughhgggh

I miss my kitties : , (

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soigne said:


> I really believe my body's response to stress is pure exhaustion. Classes began today & even though I only had one class, I have been on the verge of tears because of how tired I am all day.



I feel this on many levels.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 16, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Dude can we trade places please i dont want to be at my dorm ughhgggh
> 
> I miss my kitties : , (


They must be missing you too. But! did you know, cats have some short life memory bank? I heard their memory only lasts for 3 days in general. Though it seems like that sometimes varies depending on each individuals. I used to have 2 cats. There was a time that I had to travel far and live there for a month + 2 weeks. When I was back home finally, one of them looked obviously remembered me - having his eyes wide open for a moment when I entered the room, then started running to me meowing a lot, like "mom is back! mom is back!! ;v;". I was so surprised, that he remembered me after a month. And, the other cat, he obviously didn't remember who I was. He was like "who.　the.　hell.　are.　you."


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2019)

"Melted snow is basically snowman milk."

I can't get this out of my head.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

Grammar nazis in general.

Also when people make a really long post and using fancy wording just to make it look adult or something idk. Unless you're doing an university essay or something you can type normally lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 16, 2019)

I was hoping to go to sleep an hour or 2 ago, or watch something to wind down.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Grammar nazis in general.
> 
> Also when people make a really long post and using fancy wording just to make it look adult or something idk. Unless you're doing an university essay or something you can type normally lol.



Excuse you? >:O


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2019)

It's irritating that there's so many cool raids going on rn on Pokemon go but the weather is horrible for this kinda thing. Ugh I need a winter home down south somewhere.

Also really not feeling great ever since I got to my dorm. Idk maybe I'll feel better once I take a shower.


----------



## rianne (Jan 16, 2019)

I've been figuratively kicked over & over again so now I'm fed up and not (,: taking (,: **** (,: from (,: anyone. thank u next


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 16, 2019)

This person....blowing the leaves. With the loudest leaf blower ever. GO AWAYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

PaperCat said:


> This person....blowing the leaves. With the loudest leaf blower ever. GO AWAYYYYYYYYY



i hate leaf blowers so much. use a ****ing rake man.

lmao thotgirl i meant ppl being worse than you.


----------



## princepoke (Jan 16, 2019)

tw: mention of wounds 

ive got some rlly big wounds all over the area above my left ankle cause i bathed my kitty today and she got rlly shocked/panicked over the hair drier smh
its throbbing now, and i have another cat wound on my right foot from yesterday from another cat so im just mmm


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2019)

I've only been in one class and honestly I just feel like going back to bed now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

why is that cd so ****ing rare like ????

also people no it's not obvious you could use several coupons from that during one purchase **** you.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 16, 2019)

It's one of those days where I just feel like I'm bad at everything. I was the only person in my flute class who couldn't make a proper sound, and I sounded just terrible in my vocal performance class today. I could tell from my professor's face, not that I didn't already know.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 16, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> It's one of those days where I just feel like I'm bad at everything. I was the only person in my flute class who couldn't make a proper sound, and I sounded just terrible in my vocal performance class today. I could tell from my professor's face, not that I didn't already know.



you're good at making me and other smile today tho, ily, also i remember we had to try out on flute in hs and it was like impossible, u don't realise until u're playing it how hard it is omg, same with trumpet. i could only play sax but it made me bottom lip feel all funny when i played so i probably did it wrong for numerous years lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 16, 2019)

My eyes have been feeling kind of funky all week. I should probably actually go see an eye doctor. :I



mogyay said:


> you're good at making me and other smile today tho, ily, also i remember we had to try out on flute in hs and it was like impossible, u don't realise until u're playing it how hard it is omg, same with trumpet. i could only play sax but it made me bottom lip feel all funny when i played so i probably did it wrong for numerous years lol



As a flute player, you are so right! So many other people in band never believed our instructor when he told them it was hard to play and requires as much air as a tuba until they tried it out themselves, and they were flabbergasted lmao.

Hope you feel better soon, Vampnessa.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 16, 2019)

mogyay said:


> you're good at making me and other smile today tho, ily, also i remember we had to try out on flute in hs and it was like impossible, u don't realise until u're playing it how hard it is omg, same with trumpet. i could only play sax but it made me bottom lip feel all funny when i played so i probably did it wrong for numerous years lol



Yeah, I think it's easy to underestimate just how difficult any instrument is to learn. Even the clarinet, which I'm pretty sure is easier compared to a lot of others, still took months for me to be able to play without constant squeaking.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 16, 2019)

I am a bit overwhelmed at the work I have this semester...day 2 of classes and I am already struggling to do all of my work. It’s so much. I don’t know why I already have over 200 pages of reading spanned our across my different textbooks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 16, 2019)

I can’t eat processed sweets from a grocery store anymore. Sugar makes me sick.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 17, 2019)

My head hurts. I feel like I'm burning


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 17, 2019)

The day you leave is getting closer and closer, Luca, and I don't know if I'll handle it well. I know she needs you, and you were meant for me to find you for her as I'm a strong believer in destiny and all but, it'll be like tearing off my other half. Being at home without you around will be one of the hardest things I've gone through the past year. It's almost unfair.

Also, if my bf sends this package, it may cushion the blow... but the poor thing is always tired.


----------



## rianne (Jan 17, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> The day you leave is getting closer and closer, Luca, and I don't know if I'll handle it well. I know she needs you, and you were meant for me to find you for her as I'm a strong believer in destiny and all but, it'll be like tearing off my other half. Being at home without you around will be one of the hardest things I've gone through the past year. It's almost unfair.
> 
> Also, if my bf sends this package, it may cushion the blow... but the poor thing is always tired.



<3
My sincerest condolences. I will be keeping you in my thoughts to get through this and have inner peace. 

- - -

I almost started tearing up bc stray animals and animals possibly not being taken care of properly and
（；へ：）sometimes I don't like how sensitive I can be. 

I put my guard/walls up for a reason so people don't take advantage. Yet it still happens and it's exploited for selfish gain. 

I can't keep allowing myself to be treated this way and I've gotten better but it's still not enough imo.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 17, 2019)

rianne said:


> <3
> My sincerest condolences. I will be keeping you in my thoughts to get through this and have inner peace.
> 
> - - -
> ...



Thanks love <3 and can totally relate...


----------



## Sinmenon (Jan 17, 2019)

My parents had to take my grandma to the hospital. 3 doctors, 7 hours and no diagnosis, but it might be hypoglycemia. We'll get the results in a few days. So yeah, today it was pretty much me watching the house and waiting for updates.
My grandmother is 95 years old and has perfect health for her age, despite mobility issues and going senile. For the past few days she had been really apathetic, and today was worse. I go visit her every day and I've been trying to stimulate her into talking with me (it works better when I bring my dog with me).


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 17, 2019)

Sinmenon said:


> My parents had to take my grandma to the hospital. 3 doctors, 7 hours and no diagnosis, but it might be hypoglycemia. We'll get the results in a few days. So yeah, today it was pretty much me watching the house and waiting for updates.
> My grandmother is 95 years old and has perfect health for her age, despite mobility issues and going senile. For the past few days she had been really apathetic, and today was worse. I go visit her every day and I've been trying to stimulate her into talking with me (it works better when I bring my dog with me).



Your family's in my prayers <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2019)

lol almost wish i worked in food industry now so i could stop everyone from putting nuts in ****ing everything. companies who do that can go burn.


----------



## princepoke (Jan 17, 2019)

i feel i havnt grown at all as an artisr sjfdd or at least not the pr where im like WOAH IVE GOTTEN SO GOOD dkajbcx
didnt pok say u should look back on ur art when ur feelin down abt ur art to feel better


----------



## namiieco (Jan 17, 2019)

i have test week next week and i havent revised because ive had crazy homework all week and now i have to do 4 pages of my a3 sketchbook for art which is due for thursday BUT I HAVE TO REVISE---

SCHOOL THIS IS WHY PEOPLE FAIL


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2019)

mom go shove a rake up ur stuffed mainstream ass and stop whine


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 17, 2019)

I felt like I did bad on my AP Econ exam today :/


----------



## Bosmer (Jan 17, 2019)

Trying to answer this generic question is actually harder than I thought


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2019)

my family got our food stamps money for february today and we don't know when we're gonna get it next

the free lunch programs at school were almost ended this month

why do families have to suffer for a wall? im scared. im scared for the families that have it worse than our family. those who can't get help. 

families starving because of a wall. i hate it. i hate how everyone in the government acts like petty ass five year olds.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 17, 2019)

Just a bit tired right now. 



honeyaura said:


> The day you leave is getting closer and closer, Luca, and I don't know if I'll handle it well. I know she needs you, and you were meant for me to find you for her as I'm a strong believer in destiny and all but, it'll be like tearing off my other half. Being at home without you around will be one of the hardest things I've gone through the past year. It's almost unfair.
> 
> Also, if my bf sends this package, it may cushion the blow... but the poor thing is always tired.



I'm sorry you have to deal with all this. Hope you can stay strong. <3



Sinmenon said:


> My parents had to take my grandma to the hospital. 3 doctors, 7 hours and no diagnosis, but it might be hypoglycemia. We'll get the results in a few days. So yeah, today it was pretty much me watching the house and waiting for updates.
> My grandmother is 95 years old and has perfect health for her age, despite mobility issues and going senile. For the past few days she had been really apathetic, and today was worse. I go visit her every day and I've been trying to stimulate her into talking with me (it works better when I bring my dog with me).



Man, wishing you and your family the best. Hope your grandma will be okay. <3


----------



## Zane (Jan 17, 2019)

making fun of me is not the fastest way to my heart. :I


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 17, 2019)

Sandy clam chowder.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 17, 2019)

Gee thanks for COMPLETELY ERASING all my hard work this afternoon Mom. You really have to learn how to use a computer I’m sick of you not remembering how to do anything when I’ve shown you a million times


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Gee thanks for COMPLETELY ERASING all my hard work this afternoon Mom. You really have to learn how to use a computer I’m sick of you not remembering how to do anything when I’ve shown you a million times



Did you save your works?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 17, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Did you save your works?



That’s the thing. We’re working on something together and she overwrote my file. It’s cool though she’s going to make me cookies tomorrow to make up for it


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Soigne (Jan 17, 2019)

Day 3 and I’m behind already


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2019)

I need more friends on Steam who play the same multiplayer games as me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2019)

I just got assigned a new roommate :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2019)

I really want to go get breakfast but I also really want to go back to sleep :/


----------



## cornimer (Jan 18, 2019)

mogyay said:


> you're good at making me and other smile today tho, ily, also i remember we had to try out on flute in hs and it was like impossible, u don't realise until u're playing it how hard it is omg, same with trumpet. i could only play sax but it made me bottom lip feel all funny when i played so i probably did it wrong for numerous years lol





Lady Timpani said:


> My eyes have been feeling kind of funky all week. I should probably actually go see an eye doctor. :I
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MapleSilver said:


> Yeah, I think it's easy to underestimate just how difficult any instrument is to learn. Even the clarinet, which I'm pretty sure is easier compared to a lot of others, still took months for me to be able to play without constant squeaking.



I just noticed people replied to me omk, mog ilysm and thanks Lady Timpani!
Silver I had to take clarinet two years ago and I was THE WORST at it. I hate that darned instrument lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 18, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> I just noticed people replied to me omk, mog ilysm and thanks Lady Timpani!
> Silver I had to take clarinet two years ago and I was THE WORST at it. I hate that darned instrument lol



The reed especially takes some getting used to. After those first few months, playing it became a lot more enjoyable for me.

Though what bothers me (have to be on topic somehow) is how I've gone multiple years without playing clarinet. Now that I have my new computer, I think I can start saving to buy one of my own, but still... that's a long time without ever playing.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 18, 2019)

my sister


----------



## Bcat (Jan 18, 2019)

uuuugggggghhhhhh i don't wanna do things. The things are hard.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 18, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> The reed especially takes some getting used to. After those first few months, playing it became a lot more enjoyable for me.
> 
> Though what bothers me (have to be on topic somehow) is how I've gone multiple years without playing clarinet. Now that I have my new computer, I think I can start saving to buy one of my own, but still... that's a long time without ever playing.



Oof I feel you. I still have my flute but haven't played since I graduated high school four years ago. I think at first it was because band wasn't that enjoyable for me by the time I graduated, and now I just don't have the time. 

I've also thought about picking up the oboe because I've been wanting to play it since middle school, but the reed (especially it being a double reed) really intimidates me haha.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 18, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Oof I feel you. I still have my flute but haven't played since I graduated high school four years ago. I think at first it was because band wasn't that enjoyable for me by the time I graduated, and now I just don't have the time.
> 
> I've also thought about picking up the oboe because I've been wanting to play it since middle school, but the reed (especially it being a double reed) really intimidates me haha.



I found oboe much easier than clarinet actually! That was the instrument I did best at in school so far. (Since I'm in music education we have to take multiple instruments)


----------



## Bcat (Jan 18, 2019)

it's been like 2 weeks and I haven't responded to this email yet I am a terrible person


----------



## Dim (Jan 18, 2019)

It’s been a while since I’ve seen sunlight. I also can’t shake this feeling of anxiety off of me.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 18, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> I found oboe much easier than clarinet actually! That was the instrument I did best at in school so far. (Since I'm in music education we have to take multiple instruments)



Thanks for the advice! I really would like to give it a shot at some point. 

Music education sounds cool! Good luck with your studies. 

(sorry for being off-topic, WBY thread)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2019)

I wish I wouldn't get a migraine every evening 

Seriously considering seeing a doctor about this. I can't handle it anymore.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 19, 2019)

I woke up this morning and saw something very small and suspicious looking near my pillow. I didn’t have my glasses on so I didn’t realise what it was when I picked it up and poked it with my finger. Only after getting closer to it and squinting I realised it was a tiny baby dead gecko T.T it was so squishy I can’t get the feeling out of my mind blerg


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 19, 2019)

It's 4:30am, I can't sleep, and _Through the Fire and the Flames_ is stuck in my head lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> I woke up this morning and saw something very small and suspicious looking near my pillow. I didn’t have my glasses on so I didn’t realise what it was when I picked it up and poked it with my finger. Only after getting closer to it and squinting I realised it was a tiny baby dead gecko T.T it was so squishy I can’t get the feeling out of my mind blerg



GaaaaaaaaAAHH I'm so sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2019)

lmao even i who have asperger's know that you don't go tell ppl some things straight out lmfao.


----------



## rianne (Jan 19, 2019)

When I'm reminded of how messed up my home life can truly be.

:/

Had to hold back tears today after my accomplishment. 

My stomach is still in knots from anxiety as well.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 19, 2019)

I had a terrible migraine attack last night so the night was really weird. Something around my shoulder muscles also feels painful but I'm not sure what has caused it. I just know that thinking about the unpleasant sensation almost made me faint in the morning.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2019)

Feeling lonely


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 19, 2019)

Some people are so overly sensitive just to get attention,
it's so lame. They should learn to grow up.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 19, 2019)

my brother needs to stop begging for me to play MH4 with him everyday

@Princess Mipha
I think you need to chill about that reported thing, because that was long ago.
I thought you would be over with it already. If your talking about me

Here is the thing don't think about that day when you got reported, that's all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Feeling lonely



I feel the same everyday mostly.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 19, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> @Princess Mipha
> I think you need to chill about that reported thing, because that was long ago.
> I thought you would be over with it already. If your talking about me
> 
> Here is the thing don't think about that day when you got reported, that's all.



I'm actually not talking about you. 
I was talking about a reallife friend who is insanely sensitive over nothing.
She's telling people I don't like her anymore because I can't visit her,
as I am living in France and her in Germany. Soo.. pretty impossible for 
me to visit her just like that and now she's crying to everyone that I don't like her.

Anyways, I am not really making a big deal out of it.
You are the one who made a big text about it again, because I was using 
it as a fact. I thought it would be more creative to take this instead of the 
usualy "joined xxxx" ; "Has xxxx posts" _(nothing against those, just saying as example)_ etc...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Some people are so overly sensitive just to get attention,
> it's so lame. They should learn to grow up.



Yeah especially some groups... Like no everyone is not that woke smfh.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 19, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> I'm actually not talking about you.
> I was talking about a reallife friend who is insanely sensitive over nothing.
> She's telling people I don't like her anymore because I can't visit her,
> as I am living in France and her in Germany. Soo.. pretty impossible for
> ...



Oh cause I was thinking if you were talking about me because, I thought you might have be not very happy about that day, idk it just felt like it.
Man I bet its hard to get alone with your friend sometimes, but that's how most people are today and it kinda reminds me of my very old friend I had irl when I was a kid.

Also the text is normal size


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2019)

my cat attacked the hell out of my foot a little while ago and now she's sleeping on me and purring -o-


----------



## Bcat (Jan 19, 2019)

My cat keeps peeing just outside the litter box instead of in it


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2019)

Bcat said:


> My cat keeps peeing just outside the litter box instead of in it



That's usually their way of communicating that they're unhappy with it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2019)

Zane said:


> my cat attacked the hell out of my foot a little while ago and now she's sleeping on me and purring -o-



That's how kitters be lol

-

I feel so tired right now. I don't want to just go to sleep and waste my weekend but honestly idk what else to do right now.
Also just realized that I left my anti-anxiety meds at my dorm, and I'm not going back until Sunday evening or Monday morning. How fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2019)

meh wish i had more crisps


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 19, 2019)

Today I'm gonna start eating healthy again once I go grocery shoppi-- OOOOOH SODA <3


----------



## Bcat (Jan 19, 2019)

Tina said:


> That's usually their way of communicating that they're unhappy with it.



Yeah. We’re foing to try a different litter box and see if she likes it better first


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Yeah. We?re foing to try a different litter box and see if she likes it better first



Hope that goes well! Cleaning up cat pee is gross.


----------



## princepoke (Jan 19, 2019)

im literally the dumbest person in the world i dont rmbr what i set my new ipad passcode to(despite only setting it up a week or less ago), then proceeded to put my ipad in a recovery mode limbo that i couldnt get out of until after a lot of panic and bsck and forth
(sighs,,, i did fix it in thr end- thank god- but,,,,)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 19, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Yeah. We’re foing to try a different litter box and see if she likes it better first



Good luck with that!
I have two cats, one is using the toilet perfectly fine, the other one is not using the toilet for the..
well "big delivery", if you know what I mean 
I feel like I tried everything. I have now over 4 different kinds of toilets, 6 kinds of litters and 3 different kinds of foods and she still won't use the toilet. Even the veterinair is out of ideas, ahah. I hope yours will learn quickly. I imagine pee must be so much worse to clean up than the other


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2019)

Tfw you're hungry but too tired/lazy to get up and get some food : , (


----------



## Bcat (Jan 19, 2019)

i need food ;.;


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2019)

Paolo the elephant is not just a sunburned Dizzy! He is his own individual and a very good friend in Gamecube.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 19, 2019)

Bcat said:


> My cat keeps peeing just outside the litter box instead of in it



My cat does this but poo-s on the mat outside the litter box when she wants it cleaned.

Also I want to open a shop, but it would be pencil art and does anyone really want that? No, not really.


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2019)

getting impatient for several things at once AHHHHH



xSuperMario64x said:


> That's how kitters be lol



don't I know it x.x I just wish she had some concept of guilt!! Lol


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2019)

Flu-like aching all over, but no flu symptoms. I could be dehydrated and/or stressed. The other pain in ovaries are gone (at least for now), but I feel like there's something always physically stopping me from everything I need to do.

Also, to those I have commissions for, I apologize for the wait. This is sadly the reason why, I love you guys. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> Also I want to open a shop, but it would be pencil art and does anyone really want that? No, not really.



Oh you'd be surprised! Would you be able to scan them in?


----------



## rianne (Jan 20, 2019)

Got the dreaded "game over" because I lost a boss battle. 

|:


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 20, 2019)

Soo.. apparently my NEW 2DS XL that is not even 2 years old just broke. 
It doesn't read the games anymore, no matter what I do. Great!
Obviously the guarantee just run out. Glad I don't have money to buy
a new one, woop woop. Now that I was totally into Animal Crossing
again I am unable to play it. Pfffff


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Soo.. apparently my NEW 2DS XL that is not even 2 years old just broke.
> It doesn't read the games anymore, no matter what I do. Great!
> Obviously the guarantee just run out. Glad I don't have money to buy
> a new one, woop woop. Now that I was totally into Animal Crossing
> again I am unable to play it. Pfffff



T_T I'm sorry. I had a n2ds XL that broke pretty early, or broke it was more on the lines that it slowed down and I couldn't play because cutscenes and loading took ages. I mean yeah probably my own fault for buying it really cheap and used but since I know stores and Nintendo here don't really refund or take care of those ageing issues I just bit the sour apple and bought a fresh new n3ds XL instead.

Ugghh I hate this system with guarantees and that they are pretty expensive too D:


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2019)

My sleep schedule is way out of control dude.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheila said:


> T_T I'm sorry. I had a n2ds XL that broke pretty early, or broke it was more on the lines that it slowed down and I couldn't play because cutscenes and loading took ages. I mean yeah probably my own fault for buying it really cheap and used but since I know stores and Nintendo here don't really refund or take care of those ageing issues I just bit the sour apple and bought a fresh new n3ds XL instead.
> 
> Ugghh I hate this system with guarantees and that they are pretty expensive too D:



Oh wow. I didn't knew that it could even be slow at some point.
I've read quite some negative reviews about the NEW 2DS XL by now.. 
so I might get a (NEW) 3DS XL instead again.. but it's so expensive


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Oh wow. I didn't knew that it could even be slow at some point.
> I've read quite some negative reviews about the NEW 2DS XL by now..
> so I might get a (NEW) 3DS XL instead again.. but it's so expensive



Yeah I wonder why they keep making that instead of the better n3ds/n3ds XL ones. Yeah, idk it started being slow when I played Trio of Towns and some Streetpass things so now I only keep it to play Streetpass games D: And yeah stores/Ninty don't seem to care about that software issue so yeah..

I mean you could get a n3ds/n3ds xl used and it'd probably be better but yeah I ain't buying n2ds xl anymore lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I wonder why they keep making that instead of the better n3ds/n3ds XL ones. Yeah, idk it started being slow when I played Trio of Towns and some Streetpass things so now I only keep it to play Streetpass games D: And yeah stores/Ninty don't seem to care about that software issue so yeah..
> 
> I mean you could get a n3ds/n3ds xl used and it'd probably be better but yeah I ain't buying n2ds xl anymore lol



I see. Sadly I can't really afford a new console at the moment, as I just had to pay a +200€ 
operation for my guinea pig and my cat was sick as well.. and now my Laptop broke as well, ahah 
I will never be able to save up money


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Paolo the elephant is not just a sunburned Dizzy! He is his own individual and a very good friend in Gamecube.



Love that boi, he's prob one of my favorite elephants.


Also I need food but we don't have anything good here smh
And were under a level 3 snow warning so my dad can't drive me anywhere


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 20, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Flu-like aching all over, but no flu symptoms. I could be dehydrated and/or stressed. The other pain in ovaries are gone (at least for now), but I feel like there's something always physically stopping me from everything I need to do.
> 
> Also, to those I have commissions for, I apologize for the wait. This is sadly the reason why, I love you guys. <3
> 
> ...



Nope, all I gots to draw are my hands, pens/pencils/colored pencils, my phone and its shot camera. I also don't have that kind of money for a drawing tablet or a laptop. Even if I were to buy one of those, I don't have any WiFi either to use them.

I'm so behind on the times. X/ Not excactly my choice thou.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> I see. Sadly I can't really afford a new console at the moment, as I just had to pay a +200€
> operation for my guinea pig and my cat was sick as well.. and now my Laptop broke as well, ahah
> I will never be able to save up money



Yeah I had a really faulty og 3ds xl before and they refused to acknowledge it was faulty, I even sent it in to the Nintendo here and tried various games and yeah it basically froze every five minutes like.. why?

ugh h i'm sorry to hear that  Hope you can sometime in the future, though


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 20, 2019)

my dog has been doing air farts lately, and they smell very bad.
ugh


----------



## Bcat (Jan 20, 2019)

Not to be vulgar or anything but Chuck you’re an uniformed *****


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

lolol i love the way you play, dude. but okay i'll start doing the same then you ****ing thot


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Nope, all I gots to draw are my hands, pens/pencils/colored pencils, my phone and its shot camera. I also don't have that kind of money for a drawing tablet or a laptop. Even if I were to buy one of those, I don't have any WiFi either to use them.
> 
> I'm so behind on the times. X/ Not excactly my choice thou.



Ahhhh gotcha, I'd say still give it a shot! There are other users who do the same traditional pencil drawings and get quite a few requests!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm not sure 100% what it is yet, I'm gonna be going to the doctor for it later, but I cannot hear out of my right ear right now. Like, at all. I do have a feeling of what it might be, at the very least, since something similar happened to me early last year where I had a ton of wax built up in my right ear. I hope that's all it is again, because it was easy (albeit slightly annoying) to treat last time. Still, whatever it is, sucks.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 20, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I'm not sure 100% what it is yet, I'm gonna be going to the doctor for it later, but I cannot hear out of my right ear right now. Like, at all. I do have a feeling of what it might be, at the very least, since something similar happened to me early last year where I had a ton of wax built up in my right ear. I hope that's all it is again, because it was easy (albeit slightly annoying) to treat last time. Still, whatever it is, sucks.



that's the same thing that happened to me, and it happens pretty often for me. Its my ear wax problem and its always my right ear.


----------



## Zane (Jan 20, 2019)

blown away by how annoying and frustrating it is just to try to get to a town 15 mins away


----------



## Sinmenon (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm dealing with a sore throat and tomorrow I'm having singing lessons. Getting these high notes isn't going to be fun.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 20, 2019)

I've been spending so much time trying to locate every member who owns a Weird Doll collectible. Of the 14 that are out there, I only know where 11 of them are... Wayback Machine hasn't archived every page so these last 3 are unbelievably difficult to track. 

Generally this wouldn't bother me so much if Justin didn't know who the last 3 were and is refusing to tell me >: (
It's bothering my curiosity (OCD?) to know where they all are. I also want them in circulation again- so if I find them- I'm gonna see if I can surprise gift them to my friends :]

Edit: Found another, owner is a Sage. Dang. 2 are still To Be Found


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

Jacob said:


> I've been spending so much time trying to locate every member who owns a Weird Doll collectible. Of the 14 that are out there, I only know where 11 of them are... Wayback Machine hasn't archived every page so these last 3 are unbelievably difficult to track.
> 
> Generally this wouldn't bother me so much if Justin didn't know who the last 3 were and is refusing to tell me >: (
> It's bothering my curiosity (OCD?) to know where they all are. I also want them in circulation again- so if I find them- I'm gonna see if I can surprise gift them to my friends :]



u kno my name, dolls are my game

i'm kinda curious what one would be worth in tbt/collectibles etc. i defo would be interested to see if it ever had a btb value or if it will have one.. someone sell me :^)
--

anyway why are food allergies even a thing like bruh come on peanuts must be the worst


----------



## Zane (Jan 20, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Edit: Found another, owner is a Sage. Dang. 2 are still To Be Found



Go Jacob go


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

Zane said:


> Go Jacob go



^^^
Now I'm curious about said Sage though. Not that I'm gonna stalk them or anything.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 20, 2019)

My hands are all cracked and dry from the cold and washing them so much.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2019)

I feel kinda crappy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I feel kinda crappy.



Aww T__T
Praying you feel better soon love <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Aww T__T
> Praying you feel better soon love <3



Thank you. <3


----------



## Zane (Jan 20, 2019)

They gave the cool ass gen 1/2 champ music to the lame bozo new rival ewwwww why


----------



## ribbonbunnies (Jan 20, 2019)

i was playing new leaf until my 3ds suddenly displayed a message that i ejected the cartridge (which i didn't) and i lost a full day of playing.. plus a i got a visit from our fav mole man...


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2019)

Got the aches again ;;


----------



## Dim (Jan 20, 2019)

Saints lost ****

Also getting tired of this cold


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2019)

I think I've just ruined my correction tape. It's still usable, but it won't retract the tape back in. Guess I'll just buy the correction fluid or something next time.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2019)

my villager literally moved RIGHT NEXT to the spot i reserved for her........ my blood is Boiling right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is a moment i wish i had amiibo cards


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2019)

Half of my fingernail was ripped off, and I was being completely idiotic and tried to tear it off all the way - I ended up making it bleed profusely. Damn it. 

Also, I'm still feeling wishy-washy about this whole thing. I know that this isn't a good environment for me to live in, and my mental health is suffering because of it. It's just, why don't I feel completely assured that I'm making the right decision? I guess I'm a bit worried about how my mother and family will react. My mother is still mad at me for reporting them to CPS. The emotional abuse hasn't stopped, and it's really affecting me. I feel like I don't have a whole lot of evidence. I don't think my family will understand why I am wanting to report them again - they didn't get why I did the first time, anyways. My mother said that I was lying. They don't get how frustrating it is for me to live here, since they consider things to be normal... but I just can't.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2019)

Why am I still awake ugh


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2019)

Gotta wake up at 9am, which wouldn't be bad of course but my sleep schedule is horrible now lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Half of my fingernail was ripped off, and I was being completely idiotic and tried to tear it off all the way - I ended up making it bleed profusely. Damn it.
> 
> Also, I'm still feeling wishy-washy about this whole thing. I know that this isn't a good environment for me to live in, and my mental health is suffering because of it. It's just, why don't I feel completely assured that I'm making the right decision? I guess I'm a bit worried about how my mother and family will react. My mother is still mad at me for reporting them to CPS. The emotional abuse hasn't stopped, and it's really affecting me. I feel like I don't have a whole lot of evidence. I don't think my family will understand why I am wanting to report them again - they didn't get why I did the first time, anyways. My mother said that I was lying. They don't get how frustrating it is for me to live here, since they consider things to be normal... but I just can't.



My God, I'm glad you at least know you don't deserve any of that. How long til you can move out?


----------



## Dim (Jan 21, 2019)

God I hate the Patriots.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 21, 2019)

Migraines. Any tips?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Migraines. Any tips?



Get them on a regular. Here's what I do:

Turn everything off, lay in a dark room. No phone, tv, _maybe_ some calm music if you'd like. We want the brain to focus on very little else other than getting better.
Plenty water!
Massage the back of the neck as it stimulates blood flow to the rest of your head.
Cold compress to the side of the head that hurts.
Pain meds may help, but I personally get mixed results.

Overall, we sadly just have to wait it out and sleep it off, usually gone by morning. Best of luck, I'm sorry <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 21, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Get them on a regular. Here's what I do:
> 
> Turn everything off, lay in a dark room. No phone, tv, _maybe_ some calm music if you'd like. We want the brain to focus on very little else other than getting better.
> Plenty water!
> ...


Rather thorough. Maybe I went overboard on salt today.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)

ribbonbunnies said:


> i was playing new leaf until my 3ds suddenly displayed a message that i ejected the cartridge (which i didn't) and i lost a full day of playing.. plus a i got a visit from our fav mole man...



Ughh I hate how laggy and buggy that game is on certain copies  knocks on wood my copies been fine but ughhh i'm sorry.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)

Feels like I might catch a cold.. I really hope not cause this week I gotta be healthy fml


----------



## Dim (Jan 21, 2019)

Another all nighter -.-


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 21, 2019)

The cool sweatpants in an online store only come in sizes that are too large for me.


----------



## Flare (Jan 21, 2019)

I. Hate. My. Nose.

For some reason I ALWAYS get nosebleeds frequently. Even the tiniest flick can cause it bleed, like alot. If the temperature is too hot or too cold it bleeds too, dry air causes blood too. It gets real annoying having to deal with it frequently.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)

^me when i was younger like wtf man how easy does it break 

also yeah definitely got a cold now, ****ing hell when i did not need it


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

Flare said:


> I. Hate. My. Nose.
> 
> For some reason I ALWAYS get nosebleeds frequently. Even the tiniest flick can cause it bleed, like alot. If the temperature is too hot or too cold it bleeds too, dry air causes blood too. It gets real annoying having to deal with it frequently.



Ay, I have the same problem!
I've went to a doctor for it already 3 times to fix it. Never worked and all it gave me is a big scar in my nose.
Nosebleeding is insanely annoying.. when I was in school I had it almost every day at least once and I had
one teacher, she always wanted that I show her my nosebleeding, before accepting to let me go to the bathroom,
that was sooo embarassing, like cmon.. the nosepaper is red, no better make me lift up the paper to show her the running blood xD
For me the worst time is in summer, seems like my nose really can't handle the heat.. my average time for a nosebleed
is like 30 - 45 minutes, in summer it's up to 1 1/2 hours.. my Dad used to have the same problem, even more extreme.
He had nosebleeding every day for like 2 hours until it stopped randomly when he was like 20 years old.
Meanwhile I am 22 years old and it's still there >:


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 21, 2019)

1) Im terrible at replying to people on here
2) I am not going to get this diploma because i suck


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2019)

I didn't want to come back to my dorm today. Ugh I can't wait until next semester. I'm for sure going to live in my own room. I can't handle the constant stress and anxiety i get from having 0 privacy due to sharing a room with someone who doesn't even share my interests.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 21, 2019)

Now when I post in the General Discussion, nobody is replying to me. I’m not talking about politics there anymore, so why am I still being ignored there?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Now when I post in the General Discussion, nobody is replying to me. I’m not talking about politics there anymore, so why am I still being ignored there?



Probably because you post about totally random topics no one knows or cares about is my guess. Also I think you should stop posting random things on people's profiles as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Now when I post in the General Discussion, nobody is replying to me. I’m not talking about politics there anymore, so why am I still being ignored there?



Maybe there aren't a lotta people who can't get in on the topic. I notice you talk about Rollercoaster Tycoon a lot, and while idk about others, I've never played the game and don't know anything about it so I couldn't discuss it even if I wanted to.

Could also be because the General Discussion thread is kinda out of the way so people don't notice it a whole lot.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Rather thorough. Maybe I went overboard on salt today.



Yeah, got the same problem unfortunately. Or happens with a combination of stress and not eating lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 21, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Maybe there aren't a lotta people who can't get in on the topic. I notice you talk about Rollercoaster Tycoon a lot, and while idk about others, I've never played the game and don't know anything about it so I couldn't discuss it even if I wanted to.
> 
> Could also be because the General Discussion thread is kinda out of the way so people don't notice it a whole lot.



Yeah I didn’t know the General Discussion thread existed for the longest time, and even then I forget about it so I only check once in a blue moon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 21, 2019)

For three years in a row, the Cheatriots are in the Super Bowl. I’m getting tired of them winning. Not only they were the team that deflated footballs four years ago, but when one team keeps winning, the sport gets boring to watch.


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> For three years in a row, the Cheatriots are in the Super Bowl. I’m getting tired of them winning. Not only they were the team that deflated footballs four years ago, but when one team keeps winning, the sport gets boring to watch.



if any other team like the patriots, was caught "deflating balls" they would just breeze over it and nobody would know but no just because of how good tom Brady is he is accused of cheating which he does not do i believe its just talent, i also believe he has a good shot at winning super bowl 53!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)

Mother****ing cold please go away I need to work.


----------



## Bosmer (Jan 21, 2019)

oof I've ran out of pokeballs on pokemon go :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2019)

Bosmer said:


> oof I've ran out of pokeballs on pokemon go :c



Extended o o f
I know that feeling, once I got desperate and just spent real money to get some more pokeballs. Lucky that doesn't happen when I'm on campus.
----
I accidentally left my key in my room so I gotta wait for one of my roommates to let me in. It wouldn't be too bad except it's cold asf outside and there's no warm place nearby to wait 

Lucky I have a class until 4pm and then a short meeting at 4:10 but after that I seriously hope my roommates help me out.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Gotta wake up at 9am, which wouldn't be bad of course but my sleep schedule is horrible now lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if I will, but I am planning to talk to my case worker at school about the situation. My school counselor has sent her an email last week, so I'll stop by the office sometime this week to see if she's gotten a reply. I might call my caseworker, though. Just hoping for the best. <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 21, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Now when I post in the General Discussion, nobody is replying to me. I?m not talking about politics there anymore, so why am I still being ignored there?



When you were discussing politics, it wasn't just the topic, but how you did it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 21, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> if any other team like the patriots, was caught "deflating balls" they would just breeze over it and nobody would know but no just because of how good tom Brady is he is accused of cheating which he does not do i believe its just talent, i also believe he has a good shot at winning super bowl 53!



If there’s anything I learned, Tom Brady is only guilty because he tried to hide the evidence. Whether or not you done the crime, never try to suppress an investigation. This includes running from the police, hiding any evidence of the crime, and obstruction of justice. What bothered me back then was that they not just deflated footballs. They won in a landslide and got away with it by winning the Super Bowl. Putting cheating aside, I don’t like the Patriots as a team anyway.


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If there’s anything I learned, Tom Brady is only guilty because he tried to hide the evidence. Whether or not you done the crime, never try to suppress an investigation. This includes running from the police, hiding any evidence of the crime, and obstruction of justice. What bothered me back then was that they not just deflated footballs. They won in a landslide and got away with it by winning the Super Bowl. Putting cheating aside, I don’t like the Patriots as a team anyway.



yes ik bi am also not a huge patriots fan myself... but all cheating aside i still think tom Brady is one of the best qbs of all time


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 21, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> When you were discussing politics, it wasn't just the topic, but how you did it.



Since I try hard not to be mean or rude, I do not recognize an error in my political posts nor do I accept the negative consequences of my words. I don?t take criticism too kindly, as I hate harsh criticism against me with a fiery passion. But if I don?t want that, I should stop talking politics together, but I do not want my activity in political discussions affect me in the future if I talk about anything but politics.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm not sure if I will, but I am planning to talk to my case worker at school about the situation. My school counselor has sent her an email last week, so I'll stop by the office sometime this week to see if she's gotten a reply. I might call my caseworker, though. Just hoping for the best. <3



Ah gotcha, totally understand. Best of luck, and as always I'm here if you ever need me <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got excited about Luca being able to stay, then we hear from the adopter that she'll take her after all. My heart can't take all this...


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2019)

my mom keeps being a butt 4 no reason at all i’ll literally wake up and she’ll already be mad at me...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Ah gotcha, totally understand. Best of luck, and as always I'm here if you ever need me <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Got excited about Luca being able to stay, then we hear from the adopter that she'll take her after all. My heart can't take all this...



Thanks, I appreciate ya <3 

And dang I'm sorry ;; wish Luca could have stayed with you. :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I've got a little headache.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 21, 2019)

I?m..... reallly getting tired of this. God I feel so helpless


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

i have a headache...


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Thanks, I appreciate ya <3
> 
> And dang I'm sorry ;; wish Luca could have stayed with you. :c
> 
> ...



Anytime! And same </3 but it was meant to be.

Get well soon!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 21, 2019)

Sometimes it feels like shooter games are the only thing I'm good at, and lately I can't even seem to do that right. People always say it's "just a game" but when you put hundreds of hours into one thing and consider yourself fairly good at it, even making it part of your identity, it's incredibly frustrating when those skills begin to be called into question.

I usually don't like to make these kinds of posts, but I need to vent a little and that's what this thread is for.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Jan 21, 2019)

im so lazy its destroying me again owo


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm typing out a rough draft for my possible art shop and Jesus it's so long. I thought to organize it I could put so of the stuff in spoilers, but even then it's long. I know I have a habit of typing alot, but I feel like if I don't type alot, people won't understand or do somethin wrong or whatever.

Also I seem to be developing a side headache.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Feels like I might catch a cold.. I really hope not cause this week I gotta be healthy fml



Whenever I feel sick, I drink orange juice. Idk helps me atleast.


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 21, 2019)

everything.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

Construction being done at the apartment complex office, so possibly no gym for a while.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 22, 2019)

ahh i hate telephone interviews, i feel like i'm much better face to face but it seems like these days companies will only do telephone interviews to begin with


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

mogyay said:


> ahh i hate telephone interviews, i feel like i'm much better face to face but it seems like these days companies will only do telephone interviews to begin with



wowww that's ****ty i'd hate doing it over telephone..


----------



## princepoke (Jan 22, 2019)

i have a pretty heavy deatchment to my art, ive realized!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

****ing cold but at least my co-worker was really sweet when she took my phone call.

Also I totally wanna get some Awesomenauts skins but I kno I shouldn't


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

Finally ready to clean, but don't have everything I need, and the car is gone ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 22, 2019)

I got really close to winning an Absol raid earlier on PoGo but because there were only two of us and no one else posted about it (I found out about it like 20 min before it ended) and we lost. I'm getting really frustrated because Absol never appears on this campus for some reason, and then when it does like no one knows about it. Most of the time it seems to appear in parks that are far away from campus, which wouldn't normally be too much of an issue, except that it's super icy and I don't have my bike and I don't drive. And no one ever actually posts them even though I've told everyone _numerous_ times to tell me about _any_ raids for Absol going on in the area, even if they're not on campus. 



Must be nice to just be able to drive to all the raids and do them in your nice warm car :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2019)

It's so cold I'm worried I'll get frostbite every time I go outside.  It doesn't help that I've seen posts on Imgur about a guy who had to have his leg amputated due to frostbite.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 22, 2019)

I ate breakfast this morning around 10am but a few hours later I became really nauseous and I... well you prob know.

Now I'm hungry again, but I'm still feeling tired, achy, and kinda sick to my stomach. I took anti nausea meds though so hopefully that helps, but I had to miss work and my history class at 2:40pm because of this crap. I don't even get it because I felt fine earlier.

This is the third time in less than two months that I've had really bad nausea. I might need to talk to my doctor.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's so cold I'm worried I'll get frostbite every time I go outside.  It doesn't help that I've seen posts on Imgur about a guy who had to have his leg amputated due to frostbite.



Just bundle up in a nice coat, thick scarf, gloves, boots, and a hat and you should be okay


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 22, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Since I try hard not to be mean or rude, I do not recognize an error in my political posts nor do I accept the negative consequences of my words. I don?t take criticism too kindly, as I hate harsh criticism against me with a fiery passion. But if I don?t want that, I should stop talking politics together, but I do not want my activity in political discussions affect me in the future if I talk about anything but politics.



You assume too much. I think you could benefit from learning debate etiquette. Can you name a logical fallacy?


----------



## princepoke (Jan 22, 2019)

god lacking sleep makes my body struggle to keep its warmth and im DYING cause of it


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 22, 2019)

my recent insomnia


----------



## Bcat (Jan 22, 2019)

I’m freaking furious rn and I have no reason to be


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 22, 2019)

My local cable provider does not want to take no for an answer.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2019)

Think I have to stay home today as well but helllll tomorrow I'm going.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 23, 2019)

I am so nervous that I will have my first "working" day tomorrow after +4 years of staying at home..
I mean, I need to only go once or twice (as I want) to the shelter per week, but goddamn
I am sooo nervous it makes my belly hurt T-T (I help at a local shelter for free to take care of cats)


----------



## namiieco (Jan 24, 2019)

ummmmm
how does anyone have the braincells to even comprehend physics wtf


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2019)

i have so much soreness in my muscles and it’s just a struggle to walk ughh.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2019)

Certain threads on this site are not working for me!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2019)

Feeling a little down, I suppose.


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

I’m always up all night! I am so not going to age well...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 25, 2019)

My ankle is literally so sore. Yeah it's pretty much always sore but never this bad. I haven't done anything to it though other than walk on it?? I can't walk on it at all now :/


----------



## Soigne (Jan 25, 2019)

Completely lost in one of my classes.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 25, 2019)

These two boys at work, they’re not really nice to me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 25, 2019)

Eevee23 said:


> These two boys at work, they’re not really nice to me.



What are they doing?


----------



## jiny (Jan 25, 2019)

cramps


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 25, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What are they doing?



Well I talked to one of the boys but they didn’t reply~totally ignored me and I’m pretty sure they heard me..
And then the other boy said to someone at work that I don’t talk which is a lie I do talk to people at work just not to him because he’s not nice to others,he swore at someone work~ so why would I wanna talk to him..


----------



## namiieco (Jan 25, 2019)

i have to do my end of unit 5 hour art exam across 6 different lessons which will take 2 weeks
well.. my final piece is going to look terrible.


----------



## Zane (Jan 25, 2019)

Spoiler: sucks in air



I'M SO SICK OF PEOPLE BREAKING MY COOL DISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runaburezu (Jan 25, 2019)

I have literally been thinking about a group of subhuman scum I used to call friends that betrayed me for every single day since it happened.
My anger has not receded, I just incorporated it intonmy everyday life by now.


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

I think I left my Y version at my Grandma’s house. **** me!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2019)

Tonight is my last night with Luca and I honestly can't handle this rn.


----------



## Araie (Jan 25, 2019)

I have a debate tournament tomorrow and it should be fine, but I'm just kinda sad because it's already the last one of the season.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 25, 2019)

Zane said:


> Spoiler: sucks in air
> 
> 
> 
> I'M SO SICK OF PEOPLE BREAKING MY COOL DISHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wait, what? How are people breaking your dishes?


----------



## Soigne (Jan 25, 2019)

I am quite sick & I have a lot of important work to finish over the weekend.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 25, 2019)

The fact that I only get 2G a month worth of data, and I constantly use so much of it up before the halfway point. Plus no rollover data, ugh, I hate this shared data plan. Meaning, a sudden decrease in activity for me until Feb 10th, when I get new data.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 25, 2019)

Ready to throatpunch my stupid mother


----------



## Flare (Jan 25, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Tonight is my last night with Luca and I honestly can't handle this rn.



Just a question, do you have a therapist of some sort? You can receive a letter from them which would otherwise allow you to keep your Cat if you are depressed and/or have other psychological problems.

Very sorry about what's been happening lately.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2019)

Nox said:


> I think I left my Y version at my Grandma’s house. **** me!



I feel this omg


I don't have any more sleeping meds so I'm gonna have fun trying to sleep tonight rip


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't have any more sleeping meds so I'm gonna have fun trying to sleep tonight rip


I feel this as well. );

I actually stopped my sleep meds all together a while ago. Been sleeping like crap ever since.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2019)

With my friend in the ER, but luckily he can go home in a few.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 26, 2019)

There's some odd, painful spot inside my mouth. I must have accidentally bitten that spot to make it so painful.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2019)

some ppl on discord like bruh go bully ppl irl instead.

and yeah i hate biting inside my mouth.. that or tongue like uh teeth stop moving.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2019)

Why do I feel alone even with you?


----------



## Trundle (Jan 26, 2019)

Alex offered me Wendy's but I am trying to eat healthy, so I said no. But I really want it.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 26, 2019)

Why oh why do I feel so guilty for spending money on a game I enjoy?


----------



## Zane (Jan 26, 2019)

amazon taking five million billion years to process my refund :I just let me waste my money again


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2019)

Zane said:


> amazon taking five million billion years to process my refund :I just let me waste my money again



....why i hesitate to use them yes.
--

anyways damn awesomenauts is getting real noob-y nowadays


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2019)

^me

also why is my hair growing so freaking slow like bruh. proof it doesn't matter what you eat really


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2019)

If it weren't for these pain meds idk where I'd be right now oml...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2019)

why do eggs have such yuck consistence.. except the yolk on food maybe.


----------



## Marte (Jan 27, 2019)

I had a dream where Nintendo announced a direct, and I woke up thinking it was real xD


----------



## hamster (Jan 27, 2019)

my nose hurt


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 27, 2019)

When you think you've tried, and you feel like you've failed, and then you realize that it's really just you who is the problem, and you never really had a chance anyway. It's not a good feeling at all.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 27, 2019)

Slight stomach discomfort.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 27, 2019)

i have absolutely 0 ideas for my final piece in art and im doing it in 4 days.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't understand my damn mother.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm a little nervous. A local hotline is going to try and contact my mother, and tell her about the things I said. She's going to be annoyed by it, I'm sure. They may or may not come over to our house again later tonight. My mother wasn't very sympathetic before, so I doubt she will this time.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 28, 2019)

My left shoulder is hurting since almost a day.. it's so painful and annoying, ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Bcat (Jan 28, 2019)

I don’t think I’ll ever cease to be amazed by the government’s desire to put profit ahead of basic human decency


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 28, 2019)

I shouldn't have done that. I shouldn't have called the local hotline. My family's pissed at me now, just like before.


----------



## Zane (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm rly hungry but nothing is going down easy x(


----------



## Dim (Jan 28, 2019)

Taco Bell already got rid of their $1 Burritos. I didn’t even get a chance to try them.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 28, 2019)

my feet always gets very cold and even in the summer time.
I think l dont have enough blood rushing through my feet

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Taco Bell already got rid of their $1 Burritos. I didn’t even get a chance to try them.



sad
l bet they were good


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> Taco Bell already got rid of their $1 Burritos. I didn?t even get a chance to try them.



More like Taco Hell since they are poor in quality. I prefer Taco Cabana more (a Mexican food chain in Texas and New Mexico, more commonly found in cities rather than small towns). Plus, Taco Cabana serves Coke, not Pepsi (like what Taco Bell serves).


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> Taco Bell already got rid of their $1 Burritos. I didn’t even get a chance to try them.



That's a bummer.



My laptop is going to die on me. Making a weird scream. Yeah I know what you want, since the ex before you had the same behavior and it did cost me much money to calm it down. Not even knowing that it was gonna die either way. So no. I'm not gonna do the same to you this time. I WILL just find a new baby if you die on me you jerk!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> Taco Bell already got rid of their $1 Burritos. I didn’t even get a chance to try them.



Yeah they took them off so quickly for some reason. I tried one of them (forgot which?) and it was okay but nothing too different from the others. Still curious why they didn't last long though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> More like Taco Hell since they are poor in quality. I prefer Taco Cabana more (a Mexican food chain in Texas and New Mexico, more commonly found in cities rather than small towns). Plus, Taco Cabana serves Coke, not Pepsi (like what Taco Bell serves).



Either way, they're budget friendly lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I shouldn't have done that. I shouldn't have called the local hotline. My family's pissed at me now, just like before.



Yes you should have. She is pathetic and created this situation herself and probably with help from what I've read when we talked before, correct me if I'm wrong. She obviously need help and if she's that delusional and mental unhealthy she should undergo therapy or the very least see a shrink. And you guys should not live together.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Taco Bell already got rid of their $1 Burritos. I didn’t even get a chance to try them.



That sucks  Bet they were good yeah.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 29, 2019)

The only One Piece games I own are from the 4kids era.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 29, 2019)

I  need a new phone.. I want to buy it by paying 4 times.. my stupid german bank card is never getting accepted
from french websites.. it's so freaking annoying -.-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 29, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The only One Piece games I own are from the 4kids era.



What’s wrong with 4kids?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2019)

May have to make another doc appointment if this lasts... Damn.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 29, 2019)

i have no idea what to do with myself today


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What’s wrong with 4kids?



Their dubs like oh my god


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 29, 2019)

My belly hurts and nothing is helping against the pain..
can't even walk straight it hurts so much, ugh..


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 29, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What’s wrong with 4kids?



They are well known for editing a bit much out a show and making bizarre changes. Have you seen their One Piece intro?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> They are well known for editing a bit much out a show and making bizarre changes. Have you seen their One Piece intro?



yeah didn't they switch Sanji's cig for a lollipop because "lol kids have never seen a smoke" and should be protected by everything


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheila said:


> yeah didn't they switch Sanji's cig for a lollipop because "lol kids have never seen a smoke" and should be protected by everything



I’ve seen some American cartoon movies with an age-appropriate rating that depicted smoking. But then again, they are older movies, before we realized that smoking is bad for you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’ve seen some American cartoon movies with an age-appropriate rating that depicted smoking. But then again, they are older movies, before we realized that smoking is bad for you.



Yeah but honestly switching it out for a lollipop that looks incredibly stupid and I think most people know you shouldn't smoke and if they do it's not because of an anime/cartoon sigh.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheila said:


> yeah didn't they switch Sanji's cig for a lollipop because "lol kids have never seen a smoke" and should be protected by everything



Yep, also there was the Marine commander Smoker turned to Chaser in the dub. Apparently in the original he had at least a couple fat cigars in his mouth frequently. In the dub his mouth was just gaping for no reason. Then they cut out an entire arc with giants and one of the Baroque works agents to get to the part with Chopper, I've heard for marketing reasons.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Yep, also there was the Marine commander Smoker turned to Chaser in the dub. Apparently in the original he had at least a couple fat cigars in his mouth frequently. In the dub his mouth was just gaping for no reason. Then they cut out an entire arc with giants and one of the Baroque works agents to get to the part with Chopper, I've heard for marketing reasons.



Yeah so dumb decisions like why air it all if you're gonna destroy it >_<


----------



## mogyay (Jan 29, 2019)

feel like i don't deserve to be liked, feel so anxious 24/7 i can't deal with it


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> My belly hurts and nothing is helping against the pain..
> can't even walk straight it hurts so much, ugh..



Get well soon </3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 29, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Get well soon </3



Thank you! <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah but honestly switching it out for a lollipop that looks incredibly stupid and I think most people know you shouldn't smoke and if they do it's not because of an anime/cartoon sigh.



I still think the worst case of censorship of foreign media when being imported to American TV (which is also the worst case of censorship, period) was the censorship of Total Drama Island. When they changed “Oh, bite me” to “Oh shut it”, that was the worst censorship incident on the show. Even political correctness at its worst isn’t that bad. I can understand the censorship of anime to dumb down more mature content, as it can get ridiculous, but this was a Canadian show being censored, and teenagers were the target audience. And what’s really being censored has been said on other Cartoon Network shows at the time. If you can’t even say “shut up” in a teen’s show, then that’s when it’s too extreme.


----------



## Zane (Jan 29, 2019)

It's not quite 5:30 and I already feel like I could fall asleep zzz


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Thank you! <3



Sure thing! ^^

-------


Feeling nauseous and have little appetite for the past few days. Could be the new meds, but a pain nonetheless ;-;


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 29, 2019)

I've finally got my courses sorted after avoiding it for 2 months. Why am I like this. Why do I procrastinate so ****ing much ._.


----------



## Dim (Jan 29, 2019)

I’m so exhausted. I’m tired of not sleeping at night. -.-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 29, 2019)

My roommate leaving her lights on when I'm trying to sleep is starting to get really aggravating.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 29, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I still think the worst case of censorship of foreign media when being imported to American TV (which is also the worst case of censorship, period) was the censorship of Total Drama Island. When they changed ?Oh, bite me? to ?Oh shut it?, that was the worst censorship incident on the show. Even political correctness at its worst isn?t that bad. I can understand the censorship of anime to dumb down more mature content, as it can get ridiculous, but this was a Canadian show being censored, and teenagers were the target audience. And what?s really being censored has been said on other Cartoon Network shows at the time. If you can?t even say ?shut up? in a teen?s show, then that?s when it?s too extreme.



Would you know why they just ditched Stoked before the first season ended? We didn't even get the second one down here.


----------



## Dim (Jan 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose is leaving the WWE in April. I’m so devastated he was one of my favorites and one lf the bests in the WWE. ):


----------



## Bcat (Jan 29, 2019)

I’m restless


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 30, 2019)

There's not enough hours in the day.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Would you know why they just ditched Stoked before the first season ended? We didn't even get the second one down here.



I actually don’t know, but it’s been a long time since I last saw Cartoon Network.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 30, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I actually don’t know, but it’s been a long time since I last saw Cartoon Network.



You might like Stoked if you like 6teen. Regarding the cancelation, I have a guess. The last episode aired down here included overweight German male nudists. Would you like to see it?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 30, 2019)

Nooo, there was snow for once where I live (very very rare) and now it's raining and everything goes away :'(


----------



## Bynx (Jan 30, 2019)

I’m waiting for my doctor to call me about my scan results, I know there’s a problem with my gallbladder and possibly my liver too because I was told during the scan. But this call will tell me whether I need surgery. So I’m a stress ball and just to top it if I accidentally ejected my game card so I lost my days progress on new leaf but at least I can build the reset centre so I got that going for me. ( I always feel bad for complaining but no one understands the reset plight)


----------



## hestu (Jan 30, 2019)

It is -24? here!!!!! Real feel is -47?!!!! Really hoping I don't have student teaching tomorrow bc it's supposed to be just as cold in the morning


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2019)

hestu said:


> It is -24? here!!!!! Real feel is -47?!!!! Really hoping I don't have student teaching tomorrow bc it's supposed to be just as cold in the morning



Wanna know something crazier? Since it is summer south of the equator, the northern shores of Antarctica are warmer right now.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 30, 2019)

I do not like my job.
I do not like any job.
I just don’t like working *sigh*
I want to be a couch potato who makes money.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 30, 2019)

Bluebellie said:


> I do not like my job.
> I do not like any job.
> I just don’t like working *sigh*
> I want to be a couch potato who makes money.



Lol and meanwhile I’m desperate to get hired.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 30, 2019)

the tests are a test for tests which leads to more tests and ultimately more tests.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2019)

I just got a $10.99 charge on my debit card from Amazon and I can't figure out what it was for


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just got a $10.99 charge on my debit card from Amazon and I can't figure out what it was for



omg D: you should check order history and your bank account imo dunno if u are subscribed to something from there though
--

last day @ current work tomorrow waaaah


----------



## Bcat (Jan 30, 2019)

God my mom is so close minded it’s gross


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 30, 2019)

people.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2019)

^same..my mom is so annoying

also @sm64 hope someone didn't hack ur account


----------



## Imbri (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm getting over viral bronchitis, and while I feel fine and the cough has pretty much gone away, I have lost my voice. Day 2 with nothing. I guess the average time for that is 4 days, so hopefully it'll be back by the weekend.


----------



## Cwynne (Jan 30, 2019)

My mental health is getting worse like every day and I can't figure out how to take care of/cope by myself


----------



## Flare (Jan 30, 2019)

And so grows my hatred for living.  

Tired of everything that happens, feel like I'm in a rut and don't know what to do and feel I'll go mentally berserk anytime now.


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 30, 2019)

I've been off meds for a week and my withdrawal has been bad, waiting for the doctor's response but she's taking foreverrrr :^)


----------



## Dim (Jan 30, 2019)

lunatepic said:


> I've been off meds for a week and my withdrawal has been bad, waiting for the doctor's response but she's taking foreverrrr :^)


I hate that. Same thing happened to me once. Hope you get it soon!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2019)

Sheila said:


> omg D: you should check order history and your bank account imo dunno if u are subscribed to something from there though


My mom said it was probably something that my dad is subscribed to and it charged my card since it was the active card on the account.

I swear stuff like that just makes me hate buying online even more. Luckily my dad (or should I say my mom) will pay me back soon.


----------



## Dim (Jan 30, 2019)

I am so on edge today and I don’t know why.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 31, 2019)

Today is the first day of me helping out in a animalshelter.. I am so nervous, it makes me sick >:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My mom said it was probably something that my dad is subscribed to and it charged my card since it was the active card on the account.
> 
> I swear stuff like that just makes me hate buying online even more. Luckily my dad (or should I say my mom) will pay me back soon.



Wow dude make ur dad go off your accounts like I'd never tolerate that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Wow dude make ur dad go off your accounts like I'd never tolerate that.



No I don't have my own Amazon acct. I use my parents because they have prime and they get free shipping, though I think I could get the same since I'm a college student. Idk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm pretty positive it was an accident, and my parents apologized so I'm not worried about it now.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 31, 2019)

Not sure which pill is causing all this nausea, but it's taking over my life now. One would maybe last for another week, another may last for months. I'm so tempted to call the doctor and call it quits if it's the latter. </3


----------



## Zane (Jan 31, 2019)

If I accidentally fall back asleep in the morning for so much as 20 minutes I miss this bus that I already have to wake up stupidly early to catch, and then I'm twiddling my thumbs here for an hour until the next one. I'm in the process of buying my own car and I honestly can't wait :/ I hate driving but I think I hate this bus even more.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2019)

Why do I have such a large butt/hips like bruh


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 31, 2019)

It's bothering me that my 3ds can't connect to the wifi but my Switch can. I have no idea what the problem is... It's pissing me off because I have the sudden urge to play new leaf with friends but I can't :' ( Oh well... about time I get more multiplayer games for Switch anyways.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> It's bothering me that my 3ds can't connect to the wifi but my Switch can. I have no idea what the problem is... It's pissing me off because I have the sudden urge to play new leaf with friends but I can't :' ( Oh well... about time I get more multiplayer games for Switch anyways.



Check the setting of both your 3ds and switch, sometimes cross-connection can mess **** up.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Check the setting of both your 3ds and switch, sometimes cross-connection can mess **** up.



What is cross connection exactly? I'm scared if I futz with my Switch connection it will never reconnect lol. It's weird because my 3ds detects my wifi it just doesn't stay connected long enough to even download an update. T_T


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2019)

like if they are both connected it can mess up.. dunno just thinking if it's got too many connection it won't detect it. also make sure check your internet router/modem/environment since i always get environment errors here if anything sigh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Honestly I'd just disconnect both and check wtf is wrong because that sounds fishy if one can connect and the other can't

(also switch sux and 3ds rules but that's me)


----------



## Haskell (Jan 31, 2019)

The 2 molars and 4 wisdom teeth I got pulled.


----------



## Dim (Jan 31, 2019)

I’m so sick and tired of my brothers stealing my stuff.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 31, 2019)

Sometimes having mental illness makes it hard to form my political beliefs, because I don't always know what a genuine opinion that I have is versus just a mood fueled by my mood swings, plus my concentration issues paired with being too easily emotionally effected by the things I read makes it hard to actually read up on political issues. This has been bothering me for a while.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 31, 2019)

There's some RIDICULOUS drama going down in the sim tumblr community and I just want to scream. 
tldr synopsis is in typical tumblr fashion someone is being attacked and ganged-up on by the community for an imaginary offence blown way out of proportion and they've done absolutely nothing wrong.

Tumblr needs to die. Why am I still using it?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 31, 2019)

No Nintendo Direct


----------



## namiieco (Jan 31, 2019)

the snow is stopping so school probably wont be cancelled tomorrow fml


----------



## Bcat (Jan 31, 2019)

i feel horrible...


----------



## Zane (Jan 31, 2019)

it's never, never long enough. I can never see you long enough AHHH!!! x[

anyway I'm super sleepy & have been all day even tho my dumb arse slept in a little bit this morning


----------



## Soigne (Jan 31, 2019)

I don?t know who I am anymore. I haven?t gone to classes in days, haven?t done my homework, sleeping all the time, hardly eating. It feels like everything?s falling apart. I don?t know what?s happening to me.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 1, 2019)

Pretty garbage day to be honest.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2019)

Bored... Maybe I should go into town looking at LPs or something or just meh stay inside.

Also this ****ing cold outside doesn't help w/ motivation nope


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2019)

I really want to shiny hunt for a Roggenrola now but with the way things are going I may have to Masuda it which I'd rather not do :/


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 1, 2019)

I wish it wasn't so socially acceptable to judge poor and homeless people.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Feb 1, 2019)

Don't think to yourself "It can't get any worse than this" because the second you do it literally will


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2019)

Periods.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Feb 1, 2019)

Ughh... My brother drank out of the chocolate milk container which I had no idea of until it was too late. Why would someone do that when they're sick???Like I just don't understand. Four days later and I'm still so sick. I'm so tired and my sinuses won't clear. I don't want to make my mom sick either... You don't drink out of something if you're sick. It's called common sense.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 1, 2019)

This morning really f---ed me up, you have no idea how you affect me.


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 1, 2019)

Cold weather


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm always bored


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2019)

so much dental work on monday, its so damn expensive.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2019)

tae said:


> so much dental work on monday, its so damn expensive.



Don't remind me lol I probably will have to see the dentist this year... Just hoping I'll get something paid by then :v

Anyways yeah today was pretty meh considering it was a day off well rip-


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2019)

I’ve been feeling so weak and lightheaded all day.


----------



## Locket (Feb 1, 2019)

i got in a car accident today n got whiplash


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 1, 2019)

im so exhausted and lonely rn.


----------



## Zane (Feb 1, 2019)

i'm so tired and i want this car so bad


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2019)

So ticked off right now


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)

mother of lord why is gamefaqs still alive?

also reasons why i sometimes wonder why i go there: dub people


----------



## Zane (Feb 2, 2019)

*a day where I can actually sleep past 6 am finally arrives*
My body: wanna wake up completely and utterly at 4:30 because you need to pee??


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)

Zane said:


> *a day where I can actually sleep past 6 am finally arrives*
> My body: wanna wake up completely and utterly at 4:30 because you need to pee??



Me like all day every day I hate it. Doesn't matter if I don't have anything other than water or not "late" still happens skdfhksjdf I'm sorry


----------



## rianne (Feb 2, 2019)

Uterus, pls stop with your nonsense. Ty.


----------



## hestu (Feb 2, 2019)

i have to get a spinal tap


----------



## Bcat (Feb 2, 2019)

I kind of hate when someone I don?t like makes a reasonable statement and I agree with it


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 2, 2019)

I have so much trouble to get food down at the moment.. I hate it.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)

dumb headache i guess my own fault for having a bit too much last night but man **** off lol


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2019)

I have tried to fall asleep last night but I ended up lying down awake for hours. I’m tired of not being able to sleep. Tomorrow is probably going to be this morning because of the super bowl and it’s going to be a pain. I worry about getting sleep because if I don’t I’ll be in trouble.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 2, 2019)

The depression just hit me out of nowhere today and I don't have a lot of easy food, so I'm trying to decide whether it's more of an effort to cook a meal or go shopping, either kinda sounds like torture. I'd get take-out, but I'm kinda stressed out about money and there aren't a lot of cheap take-out places nearby.


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2019)

So exhausted!


----------



## rianne (Feb 2, 2019)

hestu said:


> i have to get a spinal tap



Sending positive vibes your way. <3 

- - -

Family drama pls no


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 3, 2019)

Heard from my friend, some poacher was carrying a baby cougar in his boston bag and arrested at airport. Baby cougar was emaciated from shock and dehydration... He'll never be able to see his mom forever and is going to be transported to zoo, and forced to live the rest of his life there. I'm so angry.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2019)

omfg poachers can go die  ^ wtf man.

also okay wow weirdo headache must have been something else rip


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 3, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Just spent the last several HOURS trying the super singles battle challenge at The Battle Tree in Pokemon Ultra Sun, once again not being able to make it through all 50 battles despite having a good team and good strategy.  I’m exhausted, tired, and frustrated from this.  Probably a good idea not to touch that game for awhile just to keep my own sanity, lmao.
> 
> Welp, time for some Zzzs.



Yeahhh I think I tried it once but since it's not that good made either I kinda gave up lol.

Also if the Kyurem could become shiny now that'd be neat.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Also if the Kyurem could become shiny now that'd be neat.


Same I just started SRing for shiny Kyurem again and though I'm only at 106 the struggle for patience is real


----------



## mogyay (Feb 3, 2019)

rly hope i get a call back for this job i applied to, it's the only thing that i've applied for that actually sounds like a good job


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 3, 2019)

Nothing new on the news, at least from the news source I read from most. It’s just the same old stuff.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2019)

I wish people would put lychees and grapes in their market boces on Pocket Camp so I can buy them uhghhhhhh


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2019)

Those bad dreams are already coming back asfjhdsjfshk


----------



## Peter (Feb 3, 2019)

another day w/o animal crossing switch or vampire weekend UK tour dates . how long must i suffer like this


----------



## Dim (Feb 3, 2019)

The Saints should be the ones facing the Patriots in Super Bowl LIII smh


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 3, 2019)

Nox said:


> The Saints should be the ones facing the Patriots in Super Bowl LIII smh



Should be Saints vs Chiefs tbh

I hate both the Rams and Patriots so the fact one of these teams has to win bothers me. Hope the Patriots lose though


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2019)

I just wrote about 470 words for a jounral entry for my English class, and when I clicked submit it prompted me to log back in and then I lost all my progress... fml


----------



## Bcat (Feb 3, 2019)

They didn’t play sweet victory


----------



## Dim (Feb 3, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> Should be Saints vs Chiefs tbh
> 
> I hate both the Rams and Patriots so the fact one of these teams has to win bothers me. Hope the Patriots lose though



Same. Rooting for the patriots to lose.  I could care less though.


xSuperMario64x said:


> I just wrote about 470 words for a jounral entry for my English class, and when I clicked submit it prompted me to log back in and then I lost all my progress... fml


Thats awful! D:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Feb 3, 2019)

Super hungry but literally no food in the house


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2019)

Stupid runny nose.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 4, 2019)

I have trouble to eat once again and it annoys me. 
I am insanely hungry, aaaaah


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 4, 2019)

God I can't stand the Patriots. Why can't they just go away already? Can't we just have one season where they're not in the AFC Championship/Super Bowl?


----------



## Capella (Feb 4, 2019)

i knew i meant nothing


----------



## Bcat (Feb 4, 2019)

i'm so tired of pointless drama everywhere constantly


----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> God I can't stand the Patriots. Why can't they just go away already? Can't we just have one season where they're not in the AFC Championship/Super Bowl?


oh my god I had a wonderful dream last night. I had a dream.... Tom Brady finally retired.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Drew Brees > Tom Brady who dat!


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 4, 2019)

I have few tests coming up this week and I don't want to study. I need motivation.


----------



## Zane (Feb 4, 2019)

my back is KILLING and it's not even 12:30


----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2019)

My dad is in a bad mood. Great. Honestly, why is he becoming such an *******?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2019)

Keep getting flashbacks or something. Very, VERY uncomfortable!!


----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2019)

Things never seem to work out for my and they probably never will. T^T


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> God I can't stand the Patriots. Why can't they just go away already? Can't we just have one season where they're not in the AFC Championship/Super Bowl?




I think the reason why they keep winning is because football has more of some dynastic rule of Super Bowls. Since there are only a few games per season, even losing a few games would cook your chances of showing up in the play-offs. Fewer games - higher odds.

And yes, I’m getting tired of the Patriots winning. In fact, I’m getting tired of Massachusetts dominating professional sports. Both the Red Sox and the Patriots won more championships this century than any other team from their sports (Patriots for NFL, Red Sox for MLB).


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 4, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> I have few tests coming up this week and I don't want to study. I need motivation.



listen to music while doing your homework
it helps me with things that I don't really wan to do.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 4, 2019)

My health issues and wanting to feel like myself again hoping I get better. Also the weight gain this week from eating when I’m not even hungry just to sooth my throat cause it hurts so bad.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2019)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Super hungry but literally no food in the house



I feel this so bad


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 4, 2019)

My old bluray player doesn't want to play my Kamigami no Asobi.


----------



## Zane (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm so exhausted and in a horrible mood and I just have to get up and do it all again tomorrow


----------



## Jethrik (Feb 4, 2019)

I requested one thing of my mother for my daughters 1st birthday. One single thing that doesn?t cost a cent and would make me comfortable but because she ?feels like she is losing everything? and ?doesn?t wanna tell the girls? I now have had it thrown back in my face even though she said she understood.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

Having sensory processing issues sucks.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 4, 2019)

I’ve been feeling kind of bad for the past week, and today I breathed in a bunch of dust while cleaning plant pots and I think it’s made it worse.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm kind of sick of the fact that when someone is being dragged on the internet even just saying: hey we don't have all the facts yet, maybe let's chill before we destroy their lives? Will get you swarmed on just as badly as if you'd actually done whatever thing yourself.

and Heaven forbid you should actually speak up to defend that person.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 5, 2019)

i'm a superstitious person which is probably really dumb but anyway last night i woke up having another coughing fit and i legit thought i was dying. didn't help tht i woke up at 3:33 am either lol after my system calmed down i couldn't stop crying i was convinced i was dying because everything just hurt so much and holy heck. i got so anxious and i realized how much i don't want 2 die n unfortunately i couldn't go back 2 sleep so i just called my bf n he calmed me down and we talked for 2 hrs but still. really scary stuff man


----------



## mogyay (Feb 5, 2019)

i keep eating snacks


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 5, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2019)

Been searching online for former profile pics I have found online but can?t find them anywhere. I?ve also deleted all the amazing avatars and signatures people on other forums made for me over the years on another forum and I solely regret it. :c


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 5, 2019)

Nox said:


> Been searching online for former profile pics I have found online but can’t find them anywhere. I’ve also deleted all the amazing avatars and signatures people on other forums made for me over the years on another forum and I solely regret it. :c


Were you getting some of them from LiveJournal? I know over the past couple years or so journals I really liked have been purged so all the icons they made are gone. :/


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Were you getting some of them from LiveJournal? I know over the past couple years or so journals I really liked have been purged so all the icons they made are gone. :/


I remember some of them had a deviantart and imageshack but it’s been so long I can’t remember their usernames...


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 5, 2019)

A migerine I have ontop of trying to heal on antibiotics hoping I get better with my throat and tonsil. Also the weight gain from my sickness


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 5, 2019)

I have a bunch of schoolwork to do and honestly I don't feel like doing any of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also feel a headache coming on egehghghhh


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Feb 5, 2019)

Maybe I can starve myself to death


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2019)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Maybe I can starve myself to death


Why on Earth would you do that?


----------



## Zane (Feb 5, 2019)

this stress is gonna kill me


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 5, 2019)

My migraine and back pain


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 5, 2019)

It's cold.


----------



## riummi (Feb 6, 2019)

so in class, we worked in groups and as I was leaving class, one of my groupmates started to talk to me. We got to know each other and I was going to wait by the place I normally wait for my bf. Well, I was too awkward to just end the convo since he asked questions that I ended up walking further to the student union and lied that I was gonna get some food LOL then I hid and waited a bit and walked back


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2019)

Lots and lots of late work to catch up on.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 6, 2019)

...I miss tomfg. 

I mean, if she's happy not being online anymore then I wish her well! but I do hope this is just a hiatus and she comes back bc I miss her </3


----------



## Flare (Feb 6, 2019)

slowly wishing to bury myself again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ...I miss tomfg.
> 
> I mean, if she's happy not being online anymore then I wish her well! but I do hope this is just a hiatus and she comes back bc I miss her </3



I didn?t know she was gone.

I remember when I was gone from this site for ten months. I originally decided that I am done forever, but since GameFAQs is not the appropriate site for me to post on the forums, I went back here.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 6, 2019)

That I dropped my necklace on my iPad so there is a white line pixel messed up now. It’s barly notocible so I don’t care if it don’t spread. I don’t think it will hopefully


----------



## glasspandabear (Feb 6, 2019)

I broke up with my boyfriend on Monday and I’ve felt guilty, confused, heartbroken, crestfallen, and everything inbetween lately. I cried for at least an hour to my mom about it today and I don’t know where I’d be without her love and support.

On top of this, my friends are fighting and I just know they are going to try and drag me into it and try to make me choose sides. I want absolutely nothing to do with it but they keep messaging me and I know it’s inevitable. It’s happening at a bad time for me and I really don’t want the extra stress of the situation.


----------



## Dim (Feb 7, 2019)

I know you’ve been very depessed but you’ve completely blocked everyone off again and now I have no way of reaching you.


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2019)

ugh my bg gets on my nerves
Everytime I am mildy annoyed he always asks "why do you get mad so easily" and just asking that gets my rage up 100% when I wasn't even mad to begin with. And whenever I say I'm craving something he asks "why do you want everything" like why the **** do you need to keep saying that??? I'm getting sick of you seeming pissed off so I get kinda awkward vibes and act distant and then you say that I'm the one who's mad


----------



## Bcat (Feb 7, 2019)

I......want this year to be different. But so far it’s not. And it’s nobody’s fault but mine.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 7, 2019)

That my antibiotics r gone today and I’m hoping rest of this throat problem clears up on it’s own or back to the hospital


----------



## Bcat (Feb 7, 2019)

i want so badly to talk to you.....but you won't take me seriously and it hurts.


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2019)

Hahaha I've completely wasted kindness on so many people and I still never learn.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 8, 2019)

I still haven't fully learned that it's okay to be something different than what other people wish I was, and to just be what I want to be, that it's not immoral to have a different view of what kind of person I should be than others...


----------



## namiieco (Feb 8, 2019)

im forced to go to a kids trampoline place tomorrow and then go to a formal family dinner fml


----------



## hestu (Feb 8, 2019)

just got a lumbar puncture and now i hurt


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 8, 2019)

My antibiotics r gone and I’m not fully better so I’m afraid to sleep tonight because I’m afraid it will get bad again then I’ll be back at the hospital and I want nothing more than to have my life back to normal again and to not be afraid anymore


----------



## Soigne (Feb 8, 2019)

The new nose stud I ordered didn’t fit in my piercing, but I put it in anyway & had to take it back out... nose is throbbing, bleeding, in so much pain. I can’t wait to take this **** out of my nose, but I’m going to leave a stud in there for the next 6 months ALONE to make sure everything’s nice and healed before I do.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2019)

why do i have to be so insecure over this it really shouldn't bother me but... it does. it didn't bother me in the moment so why does it bother me now? it just... hurts a lot and if that situation became a reality it would hurt even more...


----------



## mogyay (Feb 9, 2019)

say something and feel anxious. say nothing and feel anxious. lol


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bcat (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm going to SCREAM I'm so angry and frustrated


----------



## Flare (Feb 9, 2019)

Ugh I need to clean my room but I'm too lazy. 

At least I already cleaned half of it...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 9, 2019)

I am very tired.


----------



## hestu (Feb 9, 2019)

shouldn't have tried to go to the store to get groceries so soon after a spinal tap hahahah i am in pain


----------



## Bosmer (Feb 10, 2019)

looks like I'll have to replace the shower..


----------



## Saylor (Feb 10, 2019)

ahhhh I'm having really bad nightmares again


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 10, 2019)

Saylor said:


> ahhhh I'm having really bad nightmares again



 I hope they stop soon.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 10, 2019)

My health


----------



## hestu (Feb 10, 2019)

my head is KILLING me and i have student teaching tomorrow so i can't stay home


----------



## Flare (Feb 10, 2019)

My budgie has been acting strange and keeps making these tsk noises alot.

Ugh I hope she isn't sick.


----------



## Cwynne (Feb 10, 2019)

this mother****** of a life
why is my boy the only pure good thing in my world right now


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm not doing too well.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 10, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Flare (Feb 10, 2019)

Flare said:


> My budgie has been acting strange and keeps making these tsk noises alot.
> 
> Ugh I hope she isn't sick.



and of ****ing course my laptop breaks later.

It's only February and the year is already ****ing garbage.


----------



## rianne (Feb 11, 2019)

I never learn my lesson and pick at the occasional blemish that pops up. e_____e


----------



## Cwynne (Feb 11, 2019)

...I miss you


----------



## mogyay (Feb 11, 2019)

two telephone interviews tomorrow, i feel so nervous : (


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 11, 2019)

I keep bursting a tea bag……


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2019)

Eurovision finale is on May 18th this year. I will be at a gig seeing Blutengel and Massive Ego live. 
Eurovision finale was on May 13th in 2017. I was at a gig seeing Blutengel and Massive Ego live.

Dear favourite bands, stop getting in the way of Eurovision thank you. It's on my birthday this year too.  
I also missed Eurovision 2016 due to being at a Busted concert.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 11, 2019)

anxiety eating me alive


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 11, 2019)

Bcat said:


> anxiety eating me alive



-hugs- I hope you feel better <33


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Feb 12, 2019)

Omg.. I just wanna go home now. This person makes me so uncomfortable.He just kept staring at me and wouldn't freaking stop!He had a weird face on too. It's like seriously man. You are freaking 40 years older then me. I really don't like you and just want you to leave me alone!Stop saying I love you and saying other weird stuff. I just want to cry. Please just leave me alone.... You make me feel scared and unsafe. I just want to work somewhere else. Everyone else is fine and is not creepy to me. Just this one person. I really can't take this anymore. I only love my dog and mom. Leave me alone. Never been so uncomfortable before. How do I make this weird person stop bothering me. Like he seriously wouldn't stop staring at me and it was so uncomfortable...


----------



## Soigne (Feb 12, 2019)

On the verge of dropping out


----------



## Zane (Feb 12, 2019)

I hate this doritos commercial or whatever it is cuz it gets "Don't You Want Me" stuck in my head SO much


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 12, 2019)

Autumn_Leaves said:


> Omg.. I just wanna go home now. This person makes me so uncomfortable.He just kept staring at me and wouldn't freaking stop!He had a weird face on too. It's like seriously man. You are freaking 40 years older then me. I really don't like you and just want you to leave me alone!Stop saying I love you and saying other weird stuff. I just want to cry. Please just leave me alone.... You make me feel scared and unsafe. I just want to work somewhere else. Everyone else is fine and is not creepy to me. Just this one person. I really can't take this anymore. I only love my dog and mom. Leave me alone. Never been so uncomfortable before. How do I make this weird person stop bothering me. Like he seriously wouldn't stop staring at me and it was so uncomfortable...



I'm sorry to hear that you are dealing with a absolute freak at work!  It sounds like you are being harassed, I would recommend contacting HR or someone in authority that can deal with this person. Hope this helps and I hope this situation is resolved soon for you!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 13, 2019)

wowee my dad's being such a dick after making one single mistake calling my stupid, a user and everything else ( gotta love ""perfect"" people amirite


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

My phone keeps dropping all my bars. Alot. Esp when I'm looking somethin up.


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2019)

Woke-up at 5am on my day off. I need to get out of the habit of checking my phone for the time when I wake-up in the night - or at least start turning off WhatsApp & Messenger notifications overnight.


----------



## hestu (Feb 13, 2019)

Just got back from the ER and I have a terrible back ache. Had to get an epidural blood patch because my lumbar puncture didn't seal correctly and was leaking spinal fluid and gave me a terrible spinal headache.  my head feels much better but i'm in a lot of pain from what was essentially a second spinal tap ;(


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2019)

hestu said:


> Just got back from the ER and I have a terrible back ache. Had to get an epidural blood patch because my lumbar puncture didn't seal correctly and was leaking spinal fluid and gave me a terrible spinal headache.  my head feels much better but i'm in a lot of pain from what was essentially a second spinal tap ;(



Ugh, that sounds awful. Hope you feel better soon, hestu!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 13, 2019)

feeling lonely from being ignored


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 13, 2019)

I have a bad head cold and I want to rest, but my body still wants to get up and move around cause I'm usually constantly on my feet, whether voluntarily or not. And my neck just randomly started hurting and now I can't even move or turn my head at all without some kind of blunt, severe pain.


Also I really need to do laundry ughhhhhh


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 13, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 13, 2019)

COME ON NINTY TELL US ABOUT SOME GOOD GAMES N STUFF WTH

Also I have to read like a crapload of pages for this book by tonight RIP my life


----------



## Marte (Feb 13, 2019)

Nintendo. Y tho. Y u doing me like dat.


----------



## Halony (Feb 13, 2019)

What is bothering me? Two words for ya: Nintendo Direct... this is horrible.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 13, 2019)

My food was nasty


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2019)

random stomach ache u.u


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2019)

Halony said:


> What is bothering me? Two words for ya: Nintendo Direct... this is horrible.



But... Oninaki and Rune Factory 5 announcements!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 14, 2019)

Tina said:


> But... Oninaki and Rune Factory 5 announcements!



And Link's Awakening.


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> And Link's Awakening.



Link's Awakening remake makes me feel old. That game can go and sit in the naughty corner and think about what it's done. 

Maybe I'll finally finish it after all these years. Original was too hard.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 14, 2019)

Tina said:


> Link's Awakening remake makes me feel old. That game can go and sit in the naughty corner and think about what it's done.
> 
> Maybe I'll finally finish it after all these years. Original was too hard.



I used to keep getting stuck in the dungeon where you throw a ball at the pillars.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 14, 2019)

No animal crossing Switch information on the Nintendo direct…


----------



## rianne (Feb 14, 2019)

Checked back in on another site that had a huge impact on my formative years.

Wish I kept up with some people more idk the nostalgia might get me misty-eyed in a bit.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2019)

Phone keeps dropping my bars. My high score on the Dino offline game is 444. That's too much y'alls.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2019)

Dad. Yes thanks for the laptop but if you can't behave like bruh


----------



## Bcat (Feb 14, 2019)

remembering someone who was mean to me and dwelling on it like the petty person I am


----------



## Dim (Feb 14, 2019)

My tv is broken, I can never sleep, and now I may have to attend jury duty. Oh, and also? I AM SO SICK OF THE STUPID SURROUND SYSTEM KEEPING ME UP!

Sigh...


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 14, 2019)

I don't have a valentine : ( 

everyone at school were getting chocolate and flowers and teddy bears ;;


----------



## Argo (Feb 14, 2019)

I have thoughts that I want to think about. However, I forget them before I get to write them down


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2019)

I tried to go to the park a little bit after dark to catch a Finneon (I'm never able to get this guy before he disappears off my radar) and a police officer stopped me ugh

Curse this stupid game, I don't want to cause any trouble with the law! I'm a good egg! :,(


----------



## rainywave (Feb 14, 2019)

There?s nothing to eat and I?m hungry But I?m too lazy to go make some actual food ((


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> I don't have a valentine : (
> 
> everyone at school were getting chocolate and flowers and teddy bears ;;



I feel you, every year when I went to school I never had a Valentine. Even now I don't have one.


----------



## Zireael (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm an idiot lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2019)

I was working out at the gym today, and when I was changing in the locker room into my shorts to wear so I could lift weights (I had been swimming and thus was wearing swim trunks), this man who was probably in his late 50's or 60's had come up because his locker was next to mine, and he all of a sudden started saying these words that I couldn't even understand because they were mumbled and he very slowly kept patting me on the back... I just minded my own business, getting ready to do what I was going to do, and then was very happy to leave... It's gradually been bothering me less and less, but I found it *really* creepy and unsettling...


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 14, 2019)

me is too lonely for may 14. I keep finding fresh roses on the floor and i collect them


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> I was working out at the gym today, and when I was changing in the locker room into my shorts to wear so I could lift weights (I had been swimming and thus was wearing swim trunks), this man who was probably in his late 50's or 60's had come up because his locker was next to mine, and he all of a sudden started saying these words that I couldn't even understand because they were mumbled and he very slowly kept patting me on the back... I just minded my own business, getting ready to do what I was going to do, and then was very happy to leave... It's gradually been bothering me less and less, but I found it *really* creepy and unsettling...



Jesus Christ can someone say perv? X_x


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Jesus Christ can someone say perv? X_x



Yeah, apparently this happened to my RA (residence assistant) that I have for the floor of my dorm at my college. As our gym isn't purely the college's (it's shared with the community, run by one of the local hospitals), *anyone* can use it as long as he or she has a membership and is an adult. I had thought about reporting the incident to one of the staff members, but I'm not sure what they could do about it. I'm just afraid of it happening again.
Also, my RA had it happen from a different man, so...


----------



## Loriii (Feb 15, 2019)

I have cold and my throat is sore again. I should probably get used to it because that's kind of always been happening lately like they're part of my routine. I'm just very very lucky that I have someone to take care of me (in exchange that I have to massage her every night). Kidding. But yeah, I do and I was the one who offered to do that initially (then she got spoiled in the process haha). I could probably get sick forever when I have that kind of nurse/doctor, I guess.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 15, 2019)

my coworker. We literally have to argue with him for like 10 mins to get him to actually do something. I do take it he doesn't want to be out late, so perhaps helping us may stop that from happening?? It's hard to find good help these days lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 15, 2019)

The fact that my mayor looks a lot like Sanae Hanekoma from The World Ends With You. And now my mayor doesn't have an original look because I sorta stole that character's design without knowing.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 15, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bcat (Feb 15, 2019)

Holy anxiety attack batman!


----------



## easpa (Feb 15, 2019)

One of the modules I have to take this semester is basically a political philosophy class (Sociology and Social Policy are my majors) and I haven't a CLUE what's going on half the time :x


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 15, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> Yeah, apparently this happened to my RA (residence assistant) that I have for the floor of my dorm at my college. As our gym isn't purely the college's (it's shared with the community, run by one of the local hospitals), *anyone* can use it as long as he or she has a membership and is an adult. I had thought about reporting the incident to one of the staff members, but I'm not sure what they could do about it. I'm just afraid of it happening again.
> Also, my RA had it happen from a different man, so...



God creepy pedos galore. They probably can't do much, maybe just keep a close eye on those people? They don't really have any solid evident of that stuff happening I assume. I'm not saying they won't believe you, just that there isn't much they can do, unless that creep comitted a crime.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> God creepy pedos galore. They probably can't do much, maybe just keep a close eye on those people? They don't really have any solid evident of that stuff happening I assume. I'm not saying they won't believe you, just that there isn't much they can do, unless that creep comitted a crime.



I agree. Neither my RA nor myself are likely to be not necessary be ignored or anything by the gym's staff, but as I stated earlier as well as what you stated yourself, there's not much they can do about it. Both my RA and I are 19, BTW, which technically doesn't make it pedophilic as we are legally adults, but it's still creepy and unsettling because obviously these men are *much* older than us.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 15, 2019)

So some creepo can come rub on you but because you're legally adults it's not pedophilia? The actual HECK?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> So some creepo can come rub on you but because you're legally adults it's not pedophilia? The actual HECK?



It could be considered sexual harassment. However, while I'm not sure if you're American or not, basically here in the United States, as long as one person involved in something like this is 18 or older, it's not considered pedophilia. Crazy I know, and I thought it was pedophilic when it happened to me yesterday, but it's just the crazy way of how our society is.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 15, 2019)

This migraine has been kicking my butt all day. I didn't get as much writings done as I would have liked because of it.


----------



## rianne (Feb 16, 2019)

Extreme thread hijacking can be so tacky. . .
:/


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 16, 2019)

My throat is more sore now that I went to bed, but I'm still not sick.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 16, 2019)

Okay I am genuinely and truly bothered by this.

So idk if anyone knows, but in order to use online functions for my Nintendo, I use my phone to create a mobile hotspot. I just now found out that I am unable to do that now.
No more dreaming (and I really loved dreaming).
No more adding friends online.
No more Club Tortimer
No more posting pics to twitter/tumblr
No more making references for my mayors

I recently got a data plan change but I didn't know it would do THIS! I can create a hotspost with my 2G shared family plan, but now that I have unlimited I can't do that anymore? Wth?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 16, 2019)

Having an anxiety disorder and obsessive tendencies is such a bad combination, oof. It sucks because no matter how good the reality of my life is, I can always just start being scared about the future, or over-analyze the past.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 16, 2019)

I want to do a giveaway in re-tail, but I'm a little loony from either day or Nyquil.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 16, 2019)

I caught a bad cold for the first time in like 5 years if not more and I had forgotten how annoying it was. Taking pills make me sicker and just staying in bed with a Ziploc of snow on my head bores me. I can't stand myself. I emptied 3 boxes of tissues so far. Staying in front of a screen gives me nausea...but what else I could do?

The second annoying thing, I accidentally dented the refrigerator door D: and not just a little. That refrigerator is not even one year old! I will certainly get my head bitten off later.

The third thing is that the "T" and "S" of the laptop always get stuck making it difficult to complain here.

The fourth thing is Princess Mimosa, my cat, trying to spin the computer chair to chase me. She wants THAT spot (in fact she wants anything I have including my soul).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 17, 2019)

I want to contact Disney about movie releases on iTunes, but I’m very shy.


----------



## Halony (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm bothered by the fact that there are only 24 hours in a day.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm drowning in schoolwork ;-;


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 17, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2019)

That Kyurem basically was stuck being non shiny in my US game. Yeah, it was supposed to be shiny but trying for like 1 ? month with shiny charm almost daily so many times I gave up. If someone has an extra shiny kyurem they wanna sell for tbt go ahead and offer me but really wow that game


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 17, 2019)

---


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm suddenly really nervous and I don't know why. I was fine 2 days ago, what's the difference now.


----------



## Zane (Feb 17, 2019)

i have a bad habit of totally wasting my time off by doing nothing


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2019)

I've way too much I need to fit into the next 36hrs and I know I need to be a responsible adult but damn I really don't want to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2019)

My life sucks ://///


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 17, 2019)

One of our teachers today at Sunday school was talking about mental illness, and she seemed compassionate about it. She told us that she had taken a mental health class before, and she asked us if we knew anyone who was suffering from a mental illness. She said that she understands how tough being a teenager can be, and she seemed so supporting. Damn it, I wish she could be my mother.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 18, 2019)

why are the majority of people on the internet complete and total idiots? 

(this is not directed at my friends lol y'all awesome)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2019)

Mondays peridots forgot my work shoes rip wallet etc. kms


----------



## Zane (Feb 18, 2019)

just feelin low today


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 18, 2019)

Small, unstable money. I can't keep doing this </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> just feelin low today



Hope you get well soon!


----------



## mogyay (Feb 18, 2019)

Zane said:


> just feelin low today



sending u internet hearts and love!!

i passed a phone interview and i was so happy and excited finally but they haven't emailed me any details like they said they would. gonna phone tomorrow but it just sucks to have been forgotten, i'm rly hoping it wasn't a mistake or something, it's making me so anxious my head hurts


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 18, 2019)

Zane said:


> just feelin low today



*offers orange juice* works on me atleast. Hope you feel better soon~☆


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm so behind.


----------



## mnm (Feb 18, 2019)

_I don't get out of the house as often as I'd like._

My job at the stables starts up again in the spring, and I get to be a camp councilor this summer for the younger kids which is nice (it's also a paid job ), but because I haven't been working, I don't have much to do, and am usually cooped up at home. My day usually consists of caring for my dog, watching youtube, eating and playing video games. I don't go to school, so that's out of the question, and my only other job is online. But with that job I only get paid for the work I do, not by the hour, so 2 hours of work only gets me around $6. Sounds illegal, I know, but it's a job that, as I said, isn't paid by the hour. Once I get more work done and practice, I can get paid more and work faster, but getting that work done when I get paid so little isn't great motivation.


----------



## Flare (Feb 18, 2019)

both my budgies seem to be sick now, seemingly the one who wasn't sick caught it from the other one. They seem to be really sick at this point that they both might just have to be put down. 

I'm such an awful excuse of a person that i can't even take care of pets.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 18, 2019)

it was a beautiful day but i didn't get to go outside.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 18, 2019)

My head hurts from crying so much.


----------



## mnm (Feb 18, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My head hurts from crying so much.



Listen to your favorite song  You have a great taste in music, by the way. I know it probably won't help with whatever you're going through, but getting your mind off of it for a bit always helps. I know that can be difficult, though. Keep keepin' on, and there's always someone here willing to talk if you need it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 19, 2019)

mnm said:


> Listen to your favorite song  You have a great taste in music, by the way. I know it probably won't help with whatever you're going through, but getting your mind off of it for a bit always helps. I know that can be difficult, though. Keep keepin' on, and there's always someone here willing to talk if you need it



I'll do that, thank you. <3


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 19, 2019)

I wish I had an easier time being patient with myself, I know I can't fix my problems overnight but I always feel so guilty whenever I can't get rid of a problem in my life by just having a one-time confrontation.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 19, 2019)

How do you know when what you're doing is right for your life? Feeling quite lost at the moment & I don't know how to change it.


----------



## drowningfairies (Feb 19, 2019)

Feeling a little low today..


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Feb 19, 2019)

they really got the nerve to make a singular warning stick around for a whole month


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 20, 2019)

Flare said:


> both my budgies seem to be sick now, seemingly the one who wasn't sick caught it from the other one. They seem to be really sick at this point that they both might just have to be put down.
> 
> I'm such an awful excuse of a person that i can't even take care of pets.



I'm so sorry to hear that about your budgies, I hope they get better real soon. Sending your budgies best wishes~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2019)

That people you streetpass for once got either ORAS game but not the eon ticket lol. I mean I got the shiny couple last night and it could have been a new/used recent copy like mine but still lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2019)

My feet are soaked from all the snow outside... usually I can get away with wearing Converse in the snow, but not today. Guess I'll have to wear my boots to class, even though they hurt my feet a lot...


Also good lord, my dad is driving without car insurance and the only way my parents can pay for it is if I give them money. I am so tired of giving them money. It wouldn't bother me as much if I had a job that could pay me more than $100 bi-weekly. They need some serious help, but if they keep asking me then I'll have no more money to give to them. They're already running me dry, and if they continue I'll be broke within the next month.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2019)

Flare said:


> both my budgies seem to be sick now, seemingly the one who wasn't sick caught it from the other one. They seem to be really sick at this point that they both might just have to be put down.
> 
> I'm such an awful excuse of a person that i can't even take care of pets.



I mean did you do everything you could?


----------



## Saylor (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm so anxious I want to cry. Lately I always feel like I'm sick to my stomach or suffocating and it's so exhausting. I wanna feel better but I don't know how.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My feet are soaked from all the snow outside... usually I can get away with wearing Converse in the snow, but not today. Guess I'll have to wear my boots to class, even though they hurt my feet a lot...
> 
> 
> Also good lord, my dad is driving without car insurance and the only way my parents can pay for it is if I give them money. I am so tired of giving them money. It wouldn't bother me as much if I had a job that could pay me more than $100 bi-weekly. They need some serious help, but if they keep asking me then I'll have no more money to give to them. They're already running me dry, and if they continue I'll be broke within the next month.



Dude, just flat out tell them no and if they're gonna be that reckless they can pay themselves, imo.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Dude, just flat out tell them no and if they're gonna be that reckless they can pay themselves, imo.



I did, my mom asked if I could pay their insurance and I just told them I didn't have the money (truthfully I do). They're gonna have to figure out how to get by themselves, I can't always be there to help them.


Also I just bit into this thing thinking it was a chicken patty with marinara sauce and parmesan cheese, but nope... it was a cleverly disguised slice of eggplant. If I wasn't playing Super Mario Galaxy 2 and reading a really good book rn, I would honestly be sobbing.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2019)

My mp3 player not working properly with windows 10 like tf man, just convert the music


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2019)

Well I was at Captain D's tonight for dinner and when I was trying to get ketchup out of the dispenser (it would barely budge), apparently this lid moved and my middle finger on my right hand got caught in it, cracking my fingernail and sending blood everywhere. I'm fortunate that at least it was just a minor injury, but it still hurts and it's ridiculous that would happen at a fast food restaurant of all places... Granted, apparently that lid wasn't even on right when I was trying to get the ketchup out of the dispenser in the first place, so...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> Well I was at Captain D's tonight for dinner and when I was trying to get ketchup out of the dispenser (it would barely budge), apparently this lid moved and my middle finger on my right hand got caught in it, cracking my fingernail and sending blood everywhere. I'm fortunate that at least it was just a minor injury, but it still hurts and it's ridiculous that would happen at a fast food restaurant of all places... Granted, apparently that lid wasn't even on right when I was trying to get the ketchup out of the dispenser in the first place, so...



Finger **** always hurt, idk how many times I've damaged mine... sorry to hear though smh restaurants


----------



## namiieco (Feb 22, 2019)

i envy people who can easily socialise and open themsleves up to people irl or online.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 22, 2019)

lonely af


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Finger **** always hurt, idk how many times I've damaged mine... sorry to hear though smh restaurants



Yeah, they told me that if I ever struggled trying to get condiments out, I should talk to a staff member (and I had been planning on doing so), but I told myself, "Just a little more Rodney, and more ketchup will come out!". Still, especially as I've been to this restaurant quite a few times over the last six months as I started my freshman year of college back in August and it's only down the street from my school. On top of that (I bring this up because I know you're Swedish, not American), Captain D's is a seafood fast food restaurant (they only exist here in the southern states; they're based in Tennessee), and I'm someone who *loves* eating seafood, I'm a lot like my grandfather on that. The thing is, this restaurant is often *dirty* and a lot of the employees seem like they don't care, and the management obviously isn't good either. It sucks, a lot of the fast food restaurants around my college's campus just simply aren't very good...


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 22, 2019)

I hate how it has to depend on luck partially in Island Escape advanced stages...! But I'm so close, close, close,,,to complete, yes. GG me!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 22, 2019)

SHUT UP


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2019)

Why does the Throwback Galaxy have to be in _World 6_ of SMG2????


Better yet, why doesn't Nintendo make a *better* SM64 remake for the Switch??


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Finger **** always hurt, idk how many times I've damaged mine... sorry to hear though smh restaurants



Oh
My
God


Spoiler: Stupid Story/extra don't have to read



I would have blacked out a little. I can watch gore, blood and guts, I can watch most surgeries, but the one thing I can't stand is bleeding under my nail. One time at an art show in a park, I caught my nail on my jeans and it ripped so hard that my nail bed was bleeding. My vision went in, I was pale and out and I ultimately threw up about it. I felt MUCH better after I threw up, lol, but I still can't stand that.


The fact that it sent blood, just, omg. I hope your hand is okay, that sounds so bad.

I meant to quote nintendofan85 oops.


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 22, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh
> My
> God
> 
> ...



This. This is bothering me. I now feel nauseous lol
I feel bad for anyone who has went through similar situations as this


----------



## Soigne (Feb 22, 2019)

Let’s see...
a.) I have a keloid around my nose piercing
b.) my professor was extremely rude to all of us in class and basically told certain students their writing was terrible and made no sense in front of the entire class
c.) my boyfriend will not stop talking about his ex and it’s really starting to get annoying


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't wanna go to sleep but I don't wanna wake up super late tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2019)

ugh no more crisps or stuff and no nice ice cream bruhhh


----------



## princepoke (Feb 23, 2019)

its likely the sign that i should gk to sleep but i feel emo again
everything i do today reminds me of an event related that i was rlly embarassing/obviously causing sm1 distress (singing, watching sm ppl dance, etc.)..
. it makes me not feel like i should enjoy them anymore n i cant get the embrassment out of my head even if months or years have passed...

and number 2 is i feel like my arts bad ahaha ;w;
i havnt rlly egenrally ever gotten corespondence/replies from arnd even if i post it everywhere but the rhing is that im proud of said pieces too
so it feels like i dont even know what i need fixing, bit also my art isnt rlly up to par/quality/good as i think/hope it is, and its bumming me ahaha ;;;

(ive been very high strung recently even small bits of criticism has been bringing me to the breaking pt tbh...)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm so tired of being in school.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 23, 2019)

lmao, march 1st is gonna be a ****ing nightmare!! i'm so excited. yay. great. fantastic. love it. lol. 

aside from that, i'm [] this close to being done with you, since now you wanna ignore me. making myself look stupid amongst my friends was already bad enough. but NOW this? you're about to be over.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 23, 2019)

I almost want to bump the newest old tumblr thread. I just saw an ad for "mature quality singles" on that husk of a site.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 23, 2019)

mom i love you....but you're driving me frsking insane


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2019)

My computer keyboard's batteries are going dead


----------



## Pinkshade (Feb 23, 2019)

I’m bleeding on my keyboard but I don’t wanna get up so I can clean all my blood up :/
(I accidentally cut myself)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2019)

Mom stop whining about your money and that you gonna save til you're old and whatnot bull****. If I got paid like $2000 a month I'd gladly help paying more but now i don't. I do get the stuff I can but stop hiding youe savings when we both know they are there. smfh or get me a job that pays as much *****


----------



## Bcat (Feb 24, 2019)

Why is it hat you can say and do whatever you want with no consequences and I get upset once and that makes me a bad person???


----------



## rianne (Feb 24, 2019)

Being a sensitive person is so annoying at times like wow. Hello heart stop hurting?? Hello eyes stop sweating okay???


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2019)

Terraria the annoying-ness ffff


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

It's only 1pm and I'm already starting to get a migraine whoop-tee-doo


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 24, 2019)

So apparently I've been driving my car around for almost a month without it being registered!! It never went through that I'm the owner of the car so I never received a reminder about it expiring. Great :')


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2019)

Think I've got the blues.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 24, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Ah, the joys of having crappy internet again.



Ah the joys have having no WiFi/a working conputer/a phone that won't stop dropping bars like it's its job/no more mobile hotspot.


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 24, 2019)

please art gods can i have a consistent art style. please.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

The wind outside is blowing gusts of 50+mph and it's honestly scaring me a bit.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Cobra (Feb 24, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The wind outside is blowing gusts of 50+mph and it's honestly scaring me a bit.



It's super windy here too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

UGH I GOT LIKE 98 PURPLE COINS AND FELL OFF THE LEVEL AND NOW I CANT EVEN GET LIKE 5 WTFFFFFF


These prankster comets are trash


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2019)

I've got things to do, but I don't feel up to it.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 24, 2019)

It's been 11 months and I think I'm in a pretty terrifying scenario and I really, really do not know what to do to get out of this.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 24, 2019)

*Soigne* 11 months, what's goin on?

I should have just changed my perspective on this art piece from the begining, but no I wanted to be stubborn and draw somethin I am incapable of.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 25, 2019)

Anyone else ever get so tired that they VM their own profile by accident, leaving a mildly irritating deleted message that is impossible to remove?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 25, 2019)

Why am I so nervous about you visiting? I know that you don't mean to hurt my feelings... I guess I just care too much? </3


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> UGH I GOT LIKE 98 PURPLE COINS AND FELL OFF THE LEVEL AND NOW I CANT EVEN GET LIKE 5 WTFFFFFF
> 
> 
> These prankster comets are trash



God dang I hate those things! Also, my jaw is freaking killing me(specifically my right side). I'm afraid a dental checkup is in order!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2019)

Too much to do today why do I work so few hours


----------



## Soigne (Feb 25, 2019)

Way too much to do for college assignments/papers, I have the flu with a 103? F temp. & I wish that I could see the warm embrace of death.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2019)

My right hand and the fact that I smudge the ink on drawings aaaa.

I need artist stuff for an amateur artist if I'm goin to take my art seriously.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2019)

Screw that, I can't lie. I _do_ give a damn. If I didn't, I wouldn't have spent the night bawling my eyes out. My family isn't taking this the way I'd like them to, and it hurts like hell. I wish you all would understand and be more supportive, because I really need that. Don't throw insults at me, because believe or not, it's _not_ helping me to become a better person - it's making me feel awful, it's undermining my self-worth, and it's affecting my mental stability. Don't just say to 'snap out of it', because it's not that easy. Don't just sit there and listen to me weep or belittle me for doing so, because I'm sure I'd feel better if I were shown some affection. Months have passed, and you guys still haven't quite gotten it yet. It hurts.


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 26, 2019)

I should do it now before it's too late. Only problem is I can't bring myself to do it no matter how much I want to.


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 26, 2019)

Spoiler: another short rant



I'm tired of having others financially support me. Rent in LA has to be crazy expensive. I just want to get out of this place and live alone with my 8 future cats


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 26, 2019)

drama. why am i friends with these people


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 26, 2019)

Lost my glasses in my own room, like how



Dawnpiplup said:


> Screw that, I can't lie. I _do_ give a damn. If I didn't, I wouldn't have spent the night bawling my eyes out. My family isn't taking this the way I'd like them to, and it hurts like hell. I wish you all would understand and be more supportive, because I really need that. Don't throw insults at me, because believe or not, it's _not_ helping me to become a better person - it's making me feel awful, it's undermining my self-worth, and it's affecting my mental stability. Don't just say to 'snap out of it', because it's not that easy. Don't just sit there and listen to me weep or belittle me for doing so, because I'm sure I'd feel better if I were shown some affection. Months have passed, and you guys still haven't quite gotten it yet. It hurts.



You don't deserve any of this, you have a much higher worth than they portray. You're still in my thoughts <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Lost my glasses in my own room, like how
> 
> 
> 
> You don't deserve any of this, you have a much higher worth than they portray. You're still in my thoughts <3



Thanks, love. <3


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 26, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Thanks, love. <3



Please please please message me if you need to vent ok x


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 26, 2019)

I made like a drawing gift for someone who doesn't know it, but looking at it, idk if it's quality enough to give :/


----------



## gobby (Feb 26, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I made like a drawing gift for someone who doesn't know it, but looking at it, idk if it's quality enough to give :/



You should give it to them!! I'm sure they'll like it no matter what, because it's a very sweet sentiment


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Please please please message me if you need to vent ok x



Thank you, I will. <33


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2019)

urgghhhh forfot how annoying finding floating islands were esp with a large world wmh


----------



## gobby (Feb 27, 2019)

It's been snowing so much and the roads are all ****ed up so now I have to reschedule my appointment :,^D


----------



## Bcat (Feb 27, 2019)

idk what i want to do with my life anymore and I'm stressed af about it


----------



## Zane (Feb 27, 2019)

i'm almost at total physical exhaustion and it's only wednesdayyyyyy


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 27, 2019)

A little over-dramatic. Why do I upset so easily


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 27, 2019)

Why is my stomach always so sensitive </3


----------



## rianne (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm so embarrassing bc I have a cold (he does as well) and saw my partner yesterday. Before I had to go home I was sobbing on his chest like a dang baby---we won't get to see each other until Monday instead of Sunday. I hope we both get better soon as well.

*TL;DR* I'm so embarrassing.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 27, 2019)

I just discovered that the 3DS has a photo limit which has nothing to do with the size of your SD card. Now I have to manually delete a ton of photos which is going to be rather time consuming.


----------



## Daisyxo (Feb 27, 2019)

My English 101 University class is kicking my butt. In highschool, my English 12 class was very easy, as my teacher was going through 3 different surgeries throughout the year. I feel like I got an easy A instead of earning it. He was getting eye surgery and couldn't grade by himself. He was considered the toughest English teacher in my county and I took his class when he wasn't in the state to badger on me for making mistakes in my writing..


----------



## Soigne (Feb 27, 2019)

I locked my keys, phone & wallet in my car for almost an hour today


----------



## Dim (Feb 28, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I just discovered that the 3DS has a photo limit which has nothing to do with the size of your SD card. Now I have to manually delete a ton of photos which is going to be rather time consuming.


I hate it so much. Curse me and my ACNL screenshot spam. x)


----------



## mogyay (Feb 28, 2019)

rejected for a job i thought looked really neat, trying to just not mope around and think to much about it but it's sad


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 28, 2019)

Just the other morning, my friends asked me if I was depressed (i'm not). I said no and asked them why they thought I was. They said I look really sad all the time. Do I really look that depressed?


----------



## Bcat (Feb 28, 2019)

I’ll do whatever the **** o want and you can’t stop me


----------



## rianne (Feb 28, 2019)

Poured my heart out and got stomped on. Makes me sad that I even bothered.


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 28, 2019)

rianne said:


> Poured my heart out and got stomped on. Makes me sad that I even bothered.



I feel this on another level 

They might have had good intentions but it still hurt like hell


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2019)

When like most ppl at work is like 18-20 years old and you have like nothing in common with them lol


----------



## namiieco (Feb 28, 2019)

im trying for concert tickets tomorrow and im absolutely dreading it 
my skin is breaking out so bad atm too


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> When like most ppl at work is like 18-20 years old and you have like nothing in common with them lol



Pretty sure this is me at work also. Except it's more like 20-22 maybe, I'm the youngest person at work in my department.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Pretty sure this is me at work also. Except it's more like 20-22 maybe, I'm the youngest person at work in my department.



Yeah there is one woman in my group who is 32 and she's nice but everyone else is just like post-pubertal just wanna drink and get ****boys on Tinder... :///

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm 27 so yeah lol


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 28, 2019)

Nothing at home to eat with my meds in a few hours </3


----------



## mnm (Feb 28, 2019)

My boyfriend knows I don't like playing WOW but still tries to make me feel bad for not playing with him, and I've brought this up many times. I finally gave in to playing today and after ten minutes of him getting angry that I'm not having fun I start going off on him. Then he hangs up because he doesn't want his mom to hear me arguing with him. He said "the two times you wanted to play ACNL with me I played with you, but I've asked you to play WOW like 50 times and we've only played like 10." BECAUSE I DON'T LIKE THE ****ING GAME. IT'S NOT FUN FOR ME AND YOU CHOOSE TO JUST IGNORE ME EVERY SINGLE ****ING TIME I SAY THAT. IT'S ALWAYS "WE'RE NOT IN A GOOD AREA" OR SOME **** BUT NO. IT'S THE ENTIRE GAME I DON'T LIKE. Not to mention I hardly ask you to play ACNL because I know you don't like it! Unlike YOU, who still asks me constantly to play and uses nice things you do as currency to get me to play, when you KNOW I don't like it! Why can't you play it by yourself like I do all other games? We can still call and not have to be playing the same game, especially one that you know I don't like. And, on top of that, you have the nerve to hang up on me and just say "I don't need an argument right now"? Oh, you're gonna get one. It's gonna be even bigger now because of THAT. He doesn't take my anger seriously, and sometimes apologizes for it because I'm "just so small and cute". WHAT DOES THAT MATTER? MY OPINIONS ARE STILL JUST AS VALID AS THE ROCK'S AND I DESERVE TO BE LISTENED TO BY MY BOYFRIEND OF NEARLY TWO YEARS. I'm flying to him in two weeks, and staying for three. He better not act like this when I'm there because I WILL lose my ****.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, I'm sorry. I do love him, he just gets on my nerves sometimes. That was nice to get off my chest.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2019)

I kinda feel like going to bed but idk, it's kinda early :/


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm getting a cold and I already feel my throat feeling uncomfortable. I'm also just _almost_ sneezing but can't sneeze. _AAaaaa_.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 1, 2019)

i'm so hungry


----------



## Bcat (Mar 1, 2019)

i don't think that youtube fitness gurus know what the words 'beginner workout' mean and it's really ****ing frustrating


----------



## namiieco (Mar 1, 2019)

im going to a concert with my friend and her friends but idk her friends I FEEL SO LEFT OUTWTF


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2019)

I just realized that yesterday I had a chance to get my long lost Kirby egg and I didn't do it smfh


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Zane (Mar 1, 2019)

It's Friday and I made it home in a reasonable amount of time BUT now I'm feeling the beginnings of what feels like a moderately severe headache  just why


----------



## KnoxUK (Mar 1, 2019)

Zane said:


> It's Friday and I made it home in a reasonable amount of time BUT now I'm feeling the beginnings of what feels like a moderately severe headache  just why



Probably dehydrated, I’d reccomend drinking a lot of water.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 1, 2019)

KnoxUK said:


> Probably dehydrated, I’d reccomend drinking a lot of water.



you sound like my mother lmao. (but seriously tho water is always a good idea)


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 1, 2019)

I've been sick (almost bed-ridden) for so long that my room has barely been kept up with other than the basics. I'm starting to heal, but so now I have a project on my hands lol. But I'm still grateful I'm feeling better nonetheless.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2019)

My paycheck wasn't sent to my store, so I couldn't get one today, like wth?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 1, 2019)

Work tomorrow  But I have Sunday off and spring break this coming week, so it’s all good.


----------



## Flare (Mar 2, 2019)

Good news is pets are all in good condition again.

Bad news is that now my mom is getting sick again. Worried and I hope she gets better soon but she's probably gonna have to go to a doctor...


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 2, 2019)

my sister moved out today and so im just sad. i moved into her oom almost immediately (ive been anxious and cramped and felt i need something clean and open so i moved asap) but instead it feels just kinda empty and sad. i cant wait to fix up stuff tomorrow, make it more my home, but my dogs were antsy cause i was pacing.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2019)

KnoxUK said:


> Probably dehydrated, I’d reccomend drinking a lot of water.



yeah, always have water when you feel your head is going bonkers like that.

also how the hell long arena you do you even need for this damn flesh guy


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

Friggin' headache that won't go away!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Friggin' headache that won't go away!



..dehydration or stiff neck i assume

okay this enough ill give the ****ing flesh a go i guess i mean idfk how u know its 500 blocks or whatever but heck


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 2, 2019)

Stop using your depression as an argument every time I tell you you’re doing something that makes me upset like make fun of me or belittling me


----------



## Bcat (Mar 2, 2019)

Always a good time when your dad makes fun of your mental health problems. :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Always a good time when your dad makes fun of your mental health problems. :,)



me..also my parents are usually oblivious to it


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 2, 2019)

I?ve never had a boyfriend~


----------



## Zane (Mar 2, 2019)

fufufu don't worry I didn't dehydrate myself, I always bring a ton of water when I'm working. turned out to be a migraine, I just suffer those regularly - although not as regularly as I used to since I made some lifestyle changes. P:

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyway I woke up hungry bc I slept so long, weirdly craving breakfast foods which I almost never do


----------



## Cwynne (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm a loser and everyone hates me and I'm so awkward and why on earth do I say the things that I say and I just drive everyone away and they all think I'm some creep

or I mean that's what my brain is telling me but it's probably true


----------



## Bcat (Mar 2, 2019)

last time I wore these jeans they were loose, but now they're skin tight ahahahahhahahahahhahahaah


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2019)

**** **** **** when u find spider nest in terraria but u cant remember where u dug down


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2019)

My 3DS is going dead and I can't find my charger for it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I have to rewrite my english paper and I honestly really don't feel like doing that hhhhhh


----------



## Zane (Mar 3, 2019)

gghhhh i just wanna shut my eyes and go to sleep right this second but I still have to get up and shower and stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2019)

people seriously using the word "gucci" stop it

also this ghost character is flying so slow can u fix that??


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm a little nervous... that I have to put some weird machines on myself before sleeping tonight... And again, I gotta give it back to doctor kinda early next morning uhh troublesome... -_-


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2019)

Why is Sleni not in pocket camp?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2019)

havent been able to find like a single diving gear piece, **** terraria... on the other hand wyvern was kinda easy with that wall of flesh killing bow thing


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm tired of feeling like this.


----------



## mayorhoneybun_ (Mar 3, 2019)

..


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 3, 2019)

I think I have reached peak numbness. Like the ultimate peak. I feel absolutely nothing. I'm not anxious, mad, sad or anything...when I probably should be? I could not give a **** about anything right now, and I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Zane (Mar 3, 2019)

It's already so late.. :[ this weekend went way too fast


----------



## Valzed (Mar 3, 2019)

We got the results of the biopsy on the lump my rat, Justin, had removed from his little face. It was malignant. It was classified as "low malignancy" which means there's a very good chance that it won't spread inside to organs and other areas. However the type of cancer that it is tends to reoccur in the same area. We're getting his stitches out tomorrow. Every day after that we have to check his cheek for any signs of anything unusual. I feel bad for him that he may have to go through all of this again.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 3, 2019)

Valzed said:


> We got the results of the biopsy on the lump my rat, Justin, had removed from his little face. It was malignant. It was classified as "low malignancy" which means there's a very good chance that it won't spread inside to organs and other areas. However the type of cancer that it is tends to reoccur in the same area. We're getting his stitches out tomorrow. Every day after that we have to check his cheek for any signs of anything unusual. I feel bad for him that he may have to go through all of this again.



aww, i hope lil justin makes a quick recovery and that he lives a long and happy life with no problems from now on! <3

i keep biting my lip so much that it's bleeding and painful but i can't stop : (


----------



## Valzed (Mar 3, 2019)

mogyay said:


> aww, i hope lil justin makes a quick recovery and that he lives a long and happy life with no problems from now on! <3
> 
> i keep biting my lip so much that it's bleeding and painful but i can't stop : (



Thank you! That's our hope too.

I'm so sorry about your lip. I can't imagine how sore your mouth is feeling.

A friend of mine used to chew her lower lip waaaaaaaay back when we were in high school. She finally had the idea to buy clear lip gloss in a flavor she knew she hated. Her hope was that when she'd go to bite her lip she'd taste the nasty flavor & it would deter her from biting herself. She would reapply the lip gloss over & over again each day. It took some time (and quite a few tubes of lip gloss) but she did eventually stop biting her lips. Plus the lip gloss helped keep her lips healthy through the cold of Winter.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 3, 2019)

Zane said:


> It's already so late.. :[ this weekend went way too fast



Relate, I had to work on Saturday, which I don't normally do, so I only got 1 day off from work in 6 in a row. Then I'm back to work Monday.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2019)

I've got an essay due at midnight, and schoolwork that's just been piling up in my binder. I'm failing two classes. It's so damn difficult. I'm struggling to pass classes, to do schoolwork, to eat meals - I wish my family would just understand. I'm so damn tired of all this. And, stop dragging religion into it, and stop nagging me to go out and exercise - all I want is some emotional support. I've got a dear friend of mine who's told her parents about me, and they are willing to take me in and let me stay with them for a bit. However, my mom didn't consent to it - and my aunt, who's lately been getting involved in some personal matters, had also disliked the idea. It seems that I'm also able to live with my aunt for a bit, but I don't think I'd be comfortable with that. I'm tired of it all.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 3, 2019)

.................jealous af and frustrated


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I've got an essay due at midnight, and schoolwork that's just been piling up in my binder. I'm failing two classes. It's so damn difficult. I'm struggling to pass classes, to do schoolwork, to eat meals - I wish my family would just understand. I'm so damn tired of all this. And, stop dragging religion into it, and stop nagging me to go out and exercise - all I want is some emotional support. I've got a dear friend of mine who's told her parents about me, and they are willing to take me in and let me stay with them for a bit. However, my mom didn't consent to it - and my aunt, who's lately been getting involved in some personal matters, had also disliked the idea. It seems that I'm also able to live with my aunt for a bit, but I don't think I'd be comfortable with that. I'm tired of it all.



I’m so sorry.  No one should have to go through this.  I hope your situation improves soon, Dawn.  <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I’m so sorry.  No one should have to go through this.  I hope your situation improves soon, Dawn.  <3



Thank you so much, love. I really hope so too. </3


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm so awkward


----------



## Soigne (Mar 4, 2019)

I am exhausted and I’m tired of being in college.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2019)

MochiACNL said:


> I'm so awkward



story of my life

also when u really try getting some ocen biome chests with flippers and get some nice gear etc but npthing  tf man game is just rude now


----------



## princepoke (Mar 4, 2019)

i didnt think id actually be this sad but im gettin increasingly depressed about hving possibly killed my sourdough starter..
i dont think its likely actually only because of that, but like, im just in a depressive mood overall i guess.
not helping that im reading thru comments on my essay which are the equivalent to critique/criticism (which are honestly/objectively very constructive and helpful) but im very very self concious about it and am just not mentally strong enough to keep myself together for essay writing at this point.

I feel like crying (sighs)


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2019)

nothing like waiting for a mystery ailment to go away on its own so you dont have to see a doctor


----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2019)

I can't stand kissarses


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2019)

I don't want to do anything.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 4, 2019)

I stopped by our apartment today after getting some troubling news; the previous tenant left it in basically an inhospitable condition. I really don't understand why someone would do that to someone else's property... We are getting a newer stove out of it though, so that's nice I guess?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 4, 2019)

I honestly don't know how I'll feel when you visit... I can't act excited if your the #1 person hurting me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm just really, really struggling.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm always feeling rather unhappy about the look of my profile here- cycling through profile pictures and collectible lineups almost daily now. I used to think it was more fun customizing my profile but its come to the point where I'm unhappy with anything I choose. x(



Unrelated to that, ^ a lot's been going through my mind . ・ﾟ


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

my lips
they've been so dry lately


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2019)

Zane said:


> nothing like waiting for a mystery ailment to go away on its own so you dont have to see a doctor



finally figured out what it is I think so I'm feeling less stressed about it yaaay

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> I'm always feeling rather unhappy about the look of my profile here- cycling through profile pictures and collectible lineups almost daily now. I used to think it was more fun customizing my profile but its come to the point where I'm unhappy with anything I choose. x(



If it makes u feel better ur profiles are always cute af


----------



## mnm (Mar 4, 2019)

I haven't done anything productive in years. It hurts to see everyone I grew up with growing up and driving and having fun and I'm just at home hating myself. I'm essentially a dropout at this point. I've been in and out of public school since 5th grade, and I've never finished an online class. I don't know how my mom pulled it off with me not doing my work but she got me to 9th grade. I'm still technically a freshman because I never finished. Everyone else I grew up with is in 10th grade now. They're graduating in two years and I'm doing absolutely nothing. I don't even know what I want anymore. I can't bring myself to do the schoolwork.I don't even know if I'll be able to pull off getting my GED/other high school equivalency test. I'm not even old enough to try yet. It feels like I've sabotaged myself and that I'm doing everything possible to ruin my own life. The only things that motivate me are my boyfriend and animals. I just want to work with animals, but I can't do that if I never make any attempt to get my diploma or equivalent. I've ruined everything.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On another note, I ****ing hate cold weather, and every part of my being wants to move back to Florida. I have to stay inside constantly because it's 27F outside in MARCH.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 4, 2019)

I’m very uncomfortable with myself.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2019)

mnm said:


> I haven't done anything productive in years. It hurts to see everyone I grew up with growing up and driving and having fun and I'm just at home hating myself. I'm essentially a dropout at this point. I've been in and out of public school since 5th grade, and I've never finished an online class. I don't know how my mom pulled it off with me not doing my work but she got me to 9th grade. I'm still technically a freshman because I never finished. Everyone else I grew up with is in 10th grade now. They're graduating in two years and I'm doing absolutely nothing. I don't even know what I want anymore. I can't bring myself to do the schoolwork.I don't even know if I'll be able to pull off getting my GED/other high school equivalency test. I'm not even old enough to try yet. It feels like I've sabotaged myself and that I'm doing everything possible to ruin my own life. The only things that motivate me are my boyfriend and animals. I just want to work with animals, but I can't do that if I never make any attempt to get my diploma or equivalent. I've ruined everything.



I'm sorry. Just try to hang in there. I'll be wishing you the best, love. <3 _hugs_


----------



## gobby (Mar 5, 2019)

Just powered through all of panty and stocking and holy hell am I mad at that ending LOL


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 5, 2019)

Jacob said:


> I'm always feeling rather unhappy about the look of my profile here- cycling through profile pictures and collectible lineups almost daily now. I used to think it was more fun customizing my profile but its come to the point where I'm unhappy with anything I choose. x(



I feel exactly the same too  But yeah, your aesthetics are always nice tho!!

---

My mood and energy have been all over the place these past few days hmmm....


----------



## maple22 (Mar 5, 2019)

iTunes reopening right after I close it
why do i even use iTunes


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 5, 2019)

It's 4am and Luca is meowing into the night </3


----------



## mnm (Mar 5, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm sorry. Just try to hang in there. I'll be wishing you the best, love. <3 _hugs_



Thank you so much  That means a lot


----------



## lunatepic (Mar 5, 2019)

im a very academically competitive person and sometimes i worry about unintentionally coming off as snobby


----------



## Dim (Mar 5, 2019)

You said you don’t mind talking to me.
You told me you saw me as a friend.
You promised we could see each other again.

T^T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2019)

I asked my dad if he could take me to get my sleeping meds and some food and he's not even looked at my message yet 
I know he's driving but hopefully he replies soon, I'm not very patient with this kind of thing...


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

There's another spider in my room and I'm paranoid it's gonna crawl under my blankets whilst I sleep. *sigh*


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 5, 2019)

Coughing doesn't stooooop...! Well, I know it's nothing serious, but it's kind of annoying. -_-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2019)

I feel like I need a break from this forum :/


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm not sure how I feel anymore. Might just deal whatever happens and stop trying so hard.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 6, 2019)

My diet has been terrible lately, and I'm really feeling it. Hopefully when I start juicing again tomorrow I'll feel like myself again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2019)

When the humidity is high and the temperature is below 32? (or 0? if you use Metric), that would make the outdoors feel very cold. But it?s nighttime, so I don?t have to go out.

Why is it so cold when the TBT Background is the spring background?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm itchy af! Welp.


----------



## Marte (Mar 6, 2019)

Why can't I just be straight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2019)

I have to go to a music class all the way across campus in about 20 minutes. If the class was right over at the music hall where LITERALLY ALL OF MY OTHER MUSIC CLASSES ARE my life would be so much easier.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2019)

my mp3 player...windows 10 apparently dont work with it cause it doesnt copy to the correct place ****


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2019)

^Well that sucks! Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2019)

All I want to do is go home and nap away this cold, but I've got too much stuff to do today, tomorrow and the next week...


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2019)

Dear people who look at social media posts from 2010 in hopes of ruining someone's reputation-

You are pure scum.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> Dear people who look at social media posts from 2010 in hopes of ruining someone's reputation-
> 
> You are pure scum.



I agree with that. Unless if it?s for something related to your business (like considering a bank robber to become a police officer), your past is irrelevant in today?s time. I never heard of people doing something like this until the Paula Deen incident (which didn?t involve social media, but it?s still the same crime), which I still hate up to this date. Maybe if they?re going to use someone?s past to count aganst them today, we should use that or something else they?re currently doing to count against them in the future.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 6, 2019)

the amount of money my brother's fiance is spending on their wedding physically sickens me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> All I want to do is go home and nap away this cold, but I've got too much stuff to do today, tomorrow and the next week...



Ughh so sorry to hear that nessa 
Really hoping you feel better soon, don't forget to rest often <3


----------



## Bcat (Mar 6, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> Dear people who look at social media posts from 2010 in hopes of ruining someone's reputation-
> 
> You are pure scum.



Preach dude. I have HAD IT with outrage culture and people going nuclear over minuscule offences. How do you expect anybody to grow or change if you are fully prepared to destroy someone any time they make a mistake?


----------



## Soigne (Mar 6, 2019)

I had a midterm today and I literally got a 12% on it. No exaggeration. I earned 12/100 points. Now I have to withdraw from this class and take one over the summer...


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 6, 2019)

Coughiiiiiiing
Inside my throat will be worn out uhh...


----------



## Dim (Mar 6, 2019)

Everyone’s moved on. I’m all alone. ):


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2019)

Nox said:


> Everyone’s moved on. I’m all alone. ):



What are you talking about?


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2019)

So someone came to repaint the walls; they put tape on the molding, but not the windows and shelves connected to the wall???

- - - Post Merge - - -

AhhhhhhhhhAAAAAAHH


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 7, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> AhhhhhhhhhAAAAAAHH


W-what happened...?


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 7, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> W-what happened...?



Just things going wrong with this place I'm trying to move into, it's getting pretty silly at this point.
Luckily my landlord is getting legit painters in now instead of asking his random neighbor...! Lol


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 7, 2019)

I feel so bad having to depend on others so much. I'm depending on a friend to help me throw away my mattresses, and help the guy delivering the new ones. The poor thing is so tired, but my brother is never home and my grandfather has a bad back. I hope to be able to give back one day.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2019)

Terraria, I must like stabbing myself with stuff :/


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 7, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ughh so sorry to hear that nessa
> Really hoping you feel better soon, don't forget to rest often <3


Thanks girl <3 I'm definitely resting today to try to get 


RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Coughiiiiiiing
> Inside my throat will be worn out uhh...


You and me both ): I hope you get better soon too!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 7, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> You and me both ): I hope you get better soon too!


Thank you, Mayor of Magix. You too, please take care.  *wipes my runny nose with tissue*


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 7, 2019)

i have no one, nothing, and im so ****ing alone. i genuinely dont understand why ive been cursed with this eternal feeling of loneliness. i just want one person. i was best friends with so many monsters. i gave my entire soul to them but that wasn't enough and they all left me. i finally found someone who i thought i could trust and date, but he turned out to be a manipulative piece of **** which ruined my trust even more than it already is ruined. i want to just sob until i can't anymore. when will i find someone who's just going to love me in a genuine way and not turn their backs on me? i just can't trust anyone anymore. i can't allow myself to let anyone in. i'm so wrecked, i just wish i had one person who actually loved and cared about me and didn't seek to ruin me.


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2019)

Mom went to hospital again. 

Extremely anxious and nervous about her.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 7, 2019)

cold and runny nose ugh.. It gets really uncomfortable (and annoying) when you keep sneezing or wanting to, while doing important stuff.



ali.di.magix said:


> Thanks girl <3 I'm definitely resting today to try to get
> 
> You and me both ): I hope you get better soon too!



Get lots of rest and hope you get well sooner


----------



## gobby (Mar 8, 2019)

just some anxiety :^s


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 8, 2019)

i want to just lay down and die.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2019)

My mind. I'm having a constant war w/ it! Wth?!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 8, 2019)

The black phone is still not being sold in the market place in Pocket Camp. I need it for Happy Homeroom.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 8, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Pretty sure I failed an exam in a class, which takes away from the joy of starting spring break and makes me feel like I don’t deserve it.  The only thing that matters to me right now is getting good grades, and I haven’t been able to contribute in class as much because of some anxiety.  If I have to take this class again I may just want to die :’)



Hopefully you did better than you think you did!! I know it can be hard, but try to enjoy your spring break anyway. 

On that note, I do not want to go back to school on Monday lol.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2019)

The fact that I am a potato.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 8, 2019)

i'm far less in the wrong than you are pal


----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2019)

I have no idea what I'm gonna do when my folks are gone. I hate to say it but I'm not exactly the most independent person around. I know nothing of finances or paying bills. I have an awful memory. Don't know what I'm gonna do for transportation(so shopping is gonna be a thing). I mine as well kill myself LOL!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 8, 2019)

master.leor said:


> cold and runny nose ugh.. It gets really uncomfortable (and annoying) when you keep sneezing or wanting to, while doing important stuff.
> 
> Get lots of rest and hope you get well sooner



oh noooo you're sick too? D: Yeah I definitely feel that too :c
Thank you! You too, make sure you get lots of rest and drink lots of water!



xRileyx said:


> Pretty sure I failed an exam in a class, which takes away from the joy of starting spring break and makes me feel like I don?t deserve it.  The only thing that matters to me right now is getting good grades, and I haven?t been able to contribute in class as much because of some anxiety.  If I have to take this class again I may just want to die :?)



Aww no I'm sorry to hear that  You never know, you might not have done as badly as you think! Plus, midterms don't always determine the outcome of courses, you can always bring it back with other assessments! Trust me haha, I've failed a few midterms pretty bad but I still managed to pass, so I believe you'll be fine either way


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dim (Mar 8, 2019)

No Samurai Jack tonight. :[


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2019)

I think my hunger hormones are defective. I?m feeling full right now, too full to eat, yet my hunger pains are acting up. They won?t win tonight, but I don?t want this ever.

I wish I can have my hunger hormones surpressed so I would not want to eat for a very long time.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2019)

Someone play terraria with me, those hardmode ass bosses have become impossible even with like the best gear around


----------



## gobby (Mar 9, 2019)

Can someone hit me with a big ass rock so maybe I can fall asleep


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2019)

Gg sheila thinking you can do those mechanical bosses by urself mother****ing game


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 9, 2019)

My anxiety is literally at an 11 right now. And was sadly woken up at 5am by Luca knocking things off my dresser, and can't go back to sleep </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> Mom went to hospital again.
> 
> Extremely anxious and nervous about her.



I hope she's okay, rooting for her! It's definitely not easy having a loved one there, one day at a time <3


----------



## gobby (Mar 9, 2019)

Falling asleep this time for real see you *****es at 7pm when I wake up


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2019)

I filled out an application to stay on campus until Sunday (we're technically supposed to be out by today at 12pm unless we fill out the application), and I've been waiting for someone to respond to me and tell me whether or not I can stay since Tuesday. My floor RA told me that she also filled out a form and didn't get a reply so I could probably assume that I can stay, but I don't want the residential life coordinator walking into my room at 1pm telling me that I should've left and charging me $50. I'm gonna be really angry if that's the case.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2019)

The phrases “doubles down”, “doubled down”, “doubling down” need to be banned from all news sites. I am sick of seeing that phrase. It’s been overused and overdone.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 9, 2019)

Why did I say I would do this? I made her like 8 plots that she ended up scrapping totally and now she wants me to make her like 10 in her badly shaped town and isn't open to any of my other ideas. Like, I told you your town wasn't good for having all the villagers lined up, do the house plots yourself.

I'm not holding any more villagers for her, I just need to get Cookie out and be done with it. She wasn't very appreciative of my last house plots nor of me holding her stuff and villagers. She wants Bones in a plot, do it herself. It's her fault she didn't cover enough grass anyway.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 9, 2019)

I don’t wanna go to a stupid wedding at night. I’m old dammit


----------



## Dim (Mar 9, 2019)

Done playing quickplay on Smash Ultimate. I’m so sick of online campers and spammers who put items on to win. It pisses me off.


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 9, 2019)

I. am. broken. How great.


----------



## Zane (Mar 9, 2019)

Ok so today I've drank
1 a cappuccino in the morning like I always do 
2 an entire teapot of chai to myself 
3 an instant coffee just a couple hours ago

and I'm STILL tired af at not-quite 7:30 uughhhhhh!! I wanted to keep working on this thing but there's no way I can continue tonight. :///


----------



## Bcat (Mar 9, 2019)

I’m high key disgusted with my mother and how disrespectful and condescending she is when she argues. I hope I never follow her example.


----------



## riummi (Mar 10, 2019)

allergies, scared to submit my portfolio that I basically have nothing in, forms to sign, getting tired of always being told to push back plans an hour or two


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 10, 2019)

that its always mostly sad everyday
I just mostly stare at a wall because idk what to do...


----------



## riummi (Mar 10, 2019)

ugh you've got to be kidding me...starting another game of league when you said we would play at a certain time...it's already like an hour and a half past that


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2019)

It’s already 3:00 AM and I have no Krabby Patty to eat.


----------



## gobby (Mar 10, 2019)

LOL I was like "why are my eyes hurting gjfjjdhk wtf" then I look at the time and realize I've been staring at my phone screen for a solid 5 hours and it's 3:30 am. IM SUPPOSED TO BE BAKING A CHEESECAKE TOMORROW I NEED TO ****ING SLEEP goodnight ffs


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2019)

****ing twins eyes how the hell do you even solo them after the update???


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 10, 2019)

Can't sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2019)

Also wow they sure did make life fruit harder to find, got only like 4 so far tf devs


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2019)

The food court closes in an hour and I still haven't taken a shower hgghhhgg


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The food court closes in an hour and I still haven't taken a shower hgghhhgg



Why does it close so early?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 10, 2019)

It's going to take all of my being to not fight with you when you get here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Why does it close so early?



Maybe because it's Sunday, or she's in a different time zone?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Maybe because it's Sunday, or she's in a different time zone?



I know what time zone she’s on. Even so, 2 PM is way too early for a closing time.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 10, 2019)

(this is kinda venting. sorry )

Two of my close friends have been fighting for weeks now and I feel as if I caused the whole dang mess. My friend says it isn't but.. I still think it is. I've been feeling really freaking depressed because of it. I just want everyone to be friends again.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I know what time zone she’s on. Even so, 2 PM is way too early for a closing time.



Actually no. Some smaller cities close that on Saturdays and if it's a small more private place they might also have earlier closing hours on weekends in general.


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 10, 2019)

Have that stomach pit feeling. Fought with someone I care about and now I regret my entire life existence


----------



## Bcat (Mar 10, 2019)

ABOLISH DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Yes please, daylight savings time needs to go >.>



yeah it's annoying <_<

Also lmao when you dont even reply to a specific person and they get mad lmaooo


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2019)

I feel so stupid making this stupid present eeeeeugh I wish I was a more talented person. T.T


----------



## Bcat (Mar 10, 2019)

You make me sick


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 10, 2019)

Zane said:


> I feel so stupid making this stupid present eeeeeugh I wish I was a more talented person. T.T



Is it a drawing? Cause if so your drawings are really nice, so I'm sure it's great and they'll love it. Even if not, you took the time to made it, and I think you're pretty talented so it's gonna be good


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 10, 2019)

Just feeling a little down, I suppose.


----------



## gobby (Mar 11, 2019)

LOL your response made me chuckle, bro


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 11, 2019)

I am becoming either too lazy or busy to do a giveaway here, or enjoy my shows. No middle.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2019)

I wish I could go back to sleep :/


----------



## Bcat (Mar 11, 2019)

*inhales* when you conflate a non-issue into a severe one, you diminish the severity of the actual issue. idk it just makes me sick how people can't find ANY sense of proportion.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2019)

I _finally _got a reply back from res life asking about whether or not I should receive a confirmation for staying over break, even though I'm already home. Would've been nice if they got back with me on Friday when I sent them the message. And their message sounded really rude like WE DONT HAVE TIME TO SEND EVERYONE CONFIRMATIONS well okay you don't have to say it like that. Stuff like that is why I'm afraid to go to those people for help. I had a similarly bad experience with res life at my old dorm.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 11, 2019)

I'd rather see this cute bother, but, mah baby boy decided to take a nap on only one sweater that I have and left on my blanket before bathing. It's still cold tonight, especially when the floor heating is not working because boiler has broken just yesterday. And I still haven't beaten this evil fever yet...
I've been indecisive past 30 mins, with shivering a lot - if I should take my sweater back, or would rather enjoy this happiness of seeing his VERY peaceful sleeping face...


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 11, 2019)

back pain.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 11, 2019)

interview the day after tomorrow, anxiety is peaking (esp since this is a group interview)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2019)

mogyay said:


> interview the day after tomorrow, anxiety is peaking (esp since this is a group interview)



oooof good luck man -hugs- 

also shgfjdf why are twins so annoying i mean destroyer and prime were easy beans in comparison


----------



## Bcat (Mar 11, 2019)

something hit a little bit too close to home and now I'm really upset


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2019)

I got kicked out of my Pokemon GO account 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It let me back in but I finally got a photobomb of Smeargle and then I lost it cause the game crashed. I have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm doing poorly in three of my classes right now, and I'm not exactly sure when our grades will be finalized. I'm hoping to get my priorities straightened out, and to raise those grades before it's too late. 



mogyay said:


> interview the day after tomorrow, anxiety is peaking (esp since this is a group interview)



Hey, wishing you the best of luck with the interview! <3


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 12, 2019)

i'm gonna get beat up on monday lol


----------



## namiieco (Mar 12, 2019)

in gym class me and my friends had to lead a lesson of 11/12 year old boys and we literally got bullied by some tiny kids wow love that


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2019)

namiieco said:


> in gym class me and my friends had to lead a lesson of 11/12 year old boys and we literally got bullied by some tiny kids wow love that



and people wonder why some dont like kids yes indeed ^^^

anyway ****ing twins in terraria please die already im tired of you guys


----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2019)

Teeth are KILLING me! Gotta make that appointment!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2019)

Moon charm being hella rare, tf I need it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2019)

Don't make me start crying again.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 13, 2019)

Watching a couple clips of the new Venture Bros. season made me realize I haven't seen an effective, menacing, motivated villain in a long time.


----------



## Pop-tart (Mar 13, 2019)

My mind's been drawn to negativity lately and I really want to chill but I'm finding it hard aaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 13, 2019)

Work got me super exhausted


----------



## gobby (Mar 13, 2019)

Managed to sleep an hour LOL now it's 2 am and I've been laying awake in bed for 2 hours and can't go back to sleep :,^(


----------



## gobby (Mar 13, 2019)

Like I'm exhausted but I physically cannot fall asleep LOL **** me


----------



## VioletUV (Mar 13, 2019)

I have to make a CV for work placement but my 2 previous referees can't be my referees anymore and I dunno what to do bc I can't have anyone else D:


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 13, 2019)

yup. it's official. i'm gonna get killed on monday.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2019)

****ing the twins can i just get to defeat them like today i wanna move on  plus i need their loot if anything


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 13, 2019)

Still in need of help with my mattress, but no answer. I'd gladly do it myself if strength weren't involved. I'm afraid to ask my brother, he's not a nice person...


----------



## Dim (Mar 13, 2019)

My brother is so grouchy today. -___-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm soooooo tired ughh T__T


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Is it a drawing? Cause if so your drawings are really nice, so I'm sure it's great and they'll love it. Even if not, you took the time to made it, and I think you're pretty talented so it's gonna be good



aw thanks so much Q-Q it wasn't a drawing gift (although I have one of those on the burner as well  that I'm probably gonna end up scrapping bc I saw they received a piece that looks like a way better version of what I was trying to do LOL) This is more like a craft I guess. I just want it to be perfect and it's nottttt ;'( Ty for motivating me tho, I'm gonna try not to follow my MO and give up on it haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anywho I did some groundskeeping to help out my poor pal who is sick and now my back is kinda sore xp


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 13, 2019)

so i have writers block and i wanna die.

also getting massive anxiety for school tbh.

*why.*


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 13, 2019)

Puriin said:


> so i have writers block and i wanna die.



I recommend watching new movies/anime ect... Gets me inspired atleast.


----------



## jiroutachi (Mar 13, 2019)

I've been going through a lot the past 2 weeks. My boyfriend and I broke up after being together for a year and a half. I was devastated but what he said made sense. I couldn't really argue with his reasoning so in the end I was just very sad and upset about it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2019)

Puriin said:


> also getting massive anxiety for school tbh.



Same. I always feel like I'll never be good enough in school. I used to dream of being a really smart person who everyone liked, but it doesn't seem to be like that.


Sorry I'm just a poet of despair right now because I'm never not disappointed in my life.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 13, 2019)

Hmmm kinda wish my project partner wouldn't spend so much time taking a "lunch" break. Like seriously, when I break for food, I only take like 30 mins, 1 hour max.? Is that not normal? I don't want to be around uni for so long if I can avoid it, and I feel like I'm wasting time waiting around for her when I've got 10 other things that I could be doing rn.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Same. I always feel like I'll never be good enough in school. I used to dream of being a really smart person who everyone liked, but it doesn't seem to be like that.
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm just a poet of despair right now because I'm never not disappointed in my life.



I'm sure you're very smart and likeable  Intelligence is relative, I mean after all your in college so that must mean something!!


----------



## mogyay (Mar 13, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> Hmmm kinda wish my project partner wouldn't spend so much time taking a "lunch" break. Like seriously, when I break for food, I only take like 30 mins, 1 hour max.? Is that not normal? I don't want to be around uni for so long if I can avoid it, and I feel like I'm wasting time waiting around for her when I've got 10 other things that I could be doing rn.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



when given the choice in uni i always opted to skip lunch or breaks so i could get away even quicker aha, that would annoy me so much!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 14, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Just feeling like something is missing or I’m not doing enough in my life, I suppose.



Ah, I know this feeling as well. Definitely not a fun one. What I have done lately is to keep a weekly journal of everything I have accomplished or improved on that week. I feel that to actually acknowledge everything I have done helps me remember I have not been completely stagnant. It's harder to quantify something when it's only a vague idea in your head. Alternatively, it shows I really haven't been doing enough and that I need to improve next week.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2019)

my head stop hurting i didnt do anything 

also i really hope my terraria world is not bugged, like bruh this update is ****ed... wmh devs


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2019)

This puzzle is gonna make me go insane lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 14, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This puzzle is gonna make me go insane lol



longs its not hard as the two BotW 1000 puzzle l did lucky
but this one is still hard, soooo much blue l would just do this puzzle slowly and don't waste so many hours on trying to find a match if your having a hard time. Also get more ppl to help you with this puzzle cause l would go crazy on having a hard time with this blue puzzle.


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2019)

It's unbelievable how tired I am. Daylight savings is kicking my butt x[


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 14, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This puzzle is gonna make me go insane lol



Oh my Frickin god.

Welp, I'd call that complete, you got the main image haha.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 14, 2019)

Bored. Angry. Feeling empty and purposeless


----------



## Dim (Mar 14, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This puzzle is gonna make me go insane lol


Oh boy! Why don’t we just play connect four?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 15, 2019)

While I've been back with my parents and my aunt for spring break, my mom has gotten increasingly critical of how my best friend is gay, as she says that since he and I still do hang around a lot (which is to be expected, he and I have been best friends since 2012), people at my college will think I'm gay (and, of course, I go to a Christian school, so being gay isn't accepted among the staff, although a lot of the students are more accepting). The thing is, my mom doesn't know that I'm bisexual myself. I realize I turned 19 a month and a half ago and really should tell her, and I honestly had already planned on coming out to her and my dad this past summer, but I decided against it because my dad made a last-minute decision in April where it had originally been looking like I was going to be going to Japan that summer, but after my dad found out that the college I'd be going to (I was still a senior in high school at the time, but I obviously had college lined up) had a study abroad program in Japan, he thought I should pursue that instead. The problem was, at orientation in July, the lady that was filling in for my advisor (as he was away in North Carolina) told me that since I'm in a program where I'll be finished with undergrad in three years instead of the usual four and then will go on to law school, it would be extremely unlikely that I could still do the study abroad program in Japan. My advisor and I finally met soon after the semester started, and he and I talked about it, and I also talked with my college's study abroad director. I got mixed results. As late as October I tried to hold on trying to make it work, but by the end of that month, it was clear it wouldn't. Luckily, it's looking likely that my dad and I will be going to Japan this summer, but obviously I don't want to do anything to jeopardize that from happening as it's been my dream for *years*.

Currently I'm hoping to come out to my parents this July, or maybe in August. All I have planned is that I'll do it between when my dad and I get back from Japan and when I'll be starting my sophomore year of college. That being said, while I think my reason for postponing coming out makes sense, a lot of the comments my mom has been making while I've been off for spring break are still hurtful. Because I've brought up a lot of stuff about homosexuality with her and my dad up within about the last year and a half or so, she started lecturing to me this afternoon that I think about it too much, and wouldn't stop talking about how sinful homosexuality is. She had also begun expressing roughly a year ago when it was clear that both me and my best friend were going to the same college that she was extremely concerned he was gay (she found out as she eavesdropped on a phone conversation where he came out to me back in 2016) and that he may harm my reputation, considering that again, he and I go to a Christian school. However, as I said, a lot of the views at the school have liberalized over the years-for example, my mom went to the school herself and graduated back in 1984, but that was now thirty-five years ago. A lot changes in thirty-five years (in case you were wondering why my mom graduated that long ago, she had me when she was 37). She also claims that my best friend has been making me think I'm gay or bisexual, when I had begun feeling this way all the way back around 2011-2012. I didn't accept myself for my sexuality until I was 15, almost 16, in 2016, but that was largely because again, with the very conservative Christian and homophobic environment I grew up in, I tried to deny the fact that I was attracted to males. If anything, I helped my best friend come to terms with his own sexuality, the only part about it bothering me was that at first, in early 2016, he considered himself bisexual as well, but then came out as gay at the end of the year (and it *really* bothers me when that happens as it makes bisexual men like myself get taken less seriously).

I realize what I've typed is *extremely* long, but it's just been bothering me a lot today. My mom told me to focus on beautiful things, but what isn't beautiful about two people being in love, regardless of gender? I just don't understand. I don't have anything against people who oppose LGBT rights for religious reasons, as I was raised Southern Baptist (and that explains why she is opposed to it, she was quoting scripture earlier today), but that doesn't mean I agree with their views. My mom likened being around LGBT people to being around criminals and how they will influence me-and I personally don't see any way the two are similar.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 15, 2019)

This is honestly one of New Zealands darkest days. I never thought something like this would happen here. This is not who we are. Kia kaha Christchurch </3


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 15, 2019)

There is a wedding I need to attend next week. I'm not upset about it, just anxious.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 15, 2019)

My body hurts all over, from muscles, back, , knees, etc. from pushing my body more than I'm used to after being sick for so long (and ovaries from another condition). I'm grateful for the new volunteer job and furniture, but it's putting a toll on me as I'm the young one in the home. Nonetheless, keeping my head up high as it could be far worse, but boy do I ache lol.



ali.di.magix said:


> This is honestly one of New Zealands darkest days. I never thought something like this would happen here. This is not who we are. Kia kaha Christchurch </3



Just read about it, I'm so so sorry </3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2019)

My life feels so worthless, now I'm starting to have dreams about being a complete failure as a musician and as a person. It's really starting to get to me.

And my parents don't even try to help, they just say dumb **** like "why are you upset" after I clearly tell them what I've been thinking through.



Also I'm so tired of being in school.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2019)

My Terraria world potentially being bugged as hell due to the last few updates. been trying to google around and I've been waiting both in-game days and hours for Plantera to spawn, but nope.


----------



## gobby (Mar 15, 2019)

:^(


----------



## Dim (Mar 15, 2019)

STILL can’t sleep


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 15, 2019)

I get a stomach ache every time I get excited now </3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm very, very dysfunctional.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 15, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> While I've been back with my parents and my aunt for spring break, my mom has gotten increasingly critical of how my best friend is gay, as she says that since he and I still do hang around a lot (which is to be expected, he and I have been best friends since 2012), people at my college will think I'm gay (and, of course, I go to a Christian school, so being gay isn't accepted among the staff, although a lot of the students are more accepting). The thing is, my mom doesn't know that I'm bisexual myself. I realize I turned 19 a month and a half ago and really should tell her, and I honestly had already planned on coming out to her and my dad this past summer, but I decided against it because my dad made a last-minute decision in April where it had originally been looking like I was going to be going to Japan that summer, but after my dad found out that the college I'd be going to (I was still a senior in high school at the time, but I obviously had college lined up) had a study abroad program in Japan, he thought I should pursue that instead. The problem was, at orientation in July, the lady that was filling in for my advisor (as he was away in North Carolina) told me that since I'm in a program where I'll be finished with undergrad in three years instead of the usual four and then will go on to law school, it would be extremely unlikely that I could still do the study abroad program in Japan. My advisor and I finally met soon after the semester started, and he and I talked about it, and I also talked with my college's study abroad director. I got mixed results. As late as October I tried to hold on trying to make it work, but by the end of that month, it was clear it wouldn't. Luckily, it's looking likely that my dad and I will be going to Japan this summer, but obviously I don't want to do anything to jeopardize that from happening as it's been my dream for *years*.
> 
> Currently I'm hoping to come out to my parents this July, or maybe in August. All I have planned is that I'll do it between when my dad and I get back from Japan and when I'll be starting my sophomore year of college. That being said, while I think my reason for postponing coming out makes sense, a lot of the comments my mom has been making while I've been off for spring break are still hurtful. Because I've brought up a lot of stuff about homosexuality with her and my dad up within about the last year and a half or so, she started lecturing to me this afternoon that I think about it too much, and wouldn't stop talking about how sinful homosexuality is. She had also begun expressing roughly a year ago when it was clear that both me and my best friend were going to the same college that she was extremely concerned he was gay (she found out as she eavesdropped on a phone conversation where he came out to me back in 2016) and that he may harm my reputation, considering that again, he and I go to a Christian school. However, as I said, a lot of the views at the school have liberalized over the years-for example, my mom went to the school herself and graduated back in 1984, but that was now thirty-five years ago. A lot changes in thirty-five years (in case you were wondering why my mom graduated that long ago, she had me when she was 37). She also claims that my best friend has been making me think I'm gay or bisexual, when I had begun feeling this way all the way back around 2011-2012. I didn't accept myself for my sexuality until I was 15, almost 16, in 2016, but that was largely because again, with the very conservative Christian and homophobic environment I grew up in, I tried to deny the fact that I was attracted to males. If anything, I helped my best friend come to terms with his own sexuality, the only part about it bothering me was that at first, in early 2016, he considered himself bisexual as well, but then came out as gay at the end of the year (and it *really* bothers me when that happens as it makes bisexual men like myself get taken less seriously).
> 
> I realize what I've typed is *extremely* long, but it's just been bothering me a lot today. My mom told me to focus on beautiful things, but what isn't beautiful about two people being in love, regardless of gender? I just don't understand. I don't have anything against people who oppose LGBT rights for religious reasons, as I was raised Southern Baptist (and that explains why she is opposed to it, she was quoting scripture earlier today), but that doesn't mean I agree with their views. My mom likened being around LGBT people to being around criminals and how they will influence me-and I personally don't see any way the two are similar.


I typed a bunch of different responses out and none of them seemed quite right, but basically, I hope you're doing okay, and I'm sorry you're going through this. Don't feel pressured to come out if you're afraid for your safety or otherwise uncomfortable, and stay safe.

Try not to be too hard on people like your friend, though. I know it's frustrating that people both within and outside of the community don't take bi people seriously, but that's on them and their perception of bi people. You just keep doing you and being an awesome person and friend, as it sounds like you are both.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> This is honestly one of New Zealands darkest days. I never thought something like this would happen here. This is not who we are. Kia kaha Christchurch </3



Read about this last night.  I?m so sorry about this, Nessa.  </3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2019)

Wow stop being such a douche. Like you can say if you are busy the whole day(s), that's why I ask and not "demand" or whatever you take it as. You don't say like oh yeah let's do something, and then go like "oh yeah lol sry i forgot i have to help my dad all of a sudden doing some recycle ****" ... just say it from start so i know you are busy and dont get pissy because you never prioritize me...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 15, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> I typed a bunch of different responses out and none of them seemed quite right, but basically, I hope you're doing okay, and I'm sorry you're going through this. Don't feel pressured to come out if you're afraid for your safety or otherwise uncomfortable, and stay safe.
> 
> Try not to be too hard on people like your friend, though. I know it's frustrating that people both within and outside of the community don't take bi people seriously, but that's on them and their perception of bi people. You just keep doing you and being an awesome person and friend, as it sounds like you are both.



It's not that my best friend doesn't take bisexual people seriously, more just that I'm afraid that if you come out as bisexual and then gay and you're male, it makes bisexual men like me taken less seriously. I realize that's on them, but there are *tons* of people who think bisexual men don't exist.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 15, 2019)

I hate my bfs cat and I can?t exactly pinpoint why...


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 15, 2019)

*Nintendofan85* dude, I'm so sorry that you have to live with a person like that. I can't even imagine or truly relate what it's like living with a person who thinks like that. And who are these shallow minded people who think bisexuals guys don't exist? Like, they only thought it was reserved for girls??? Only a girl can like other girls and guys?



Spoiler: If it's any consolation-



I haven't come out to my parents as liking people for their personality. My dad, I know he would be fine with. It's my mom on the other hand... She isn't like hardcore religious, but I honeslty can't tell her stance on the whole subject. She doesn't do anythin to like, be accepting of it, but she doesn't do anythin dis-approving of it. I believe she doesn't do anythin negative about it because she knows my dad, sister and I would chew her out. Only my sister knows that I would date girls, and I only told her cause I felt 120% comfortable telling her. I actully don't really tell other people either, mainly cause I don't want to hear their toxic hate speech.

But like your friend, there was a time where I thought I was one thing, but turns out I was another. For a while I thought I was asexual, but this was largely because I had such low self esteem that I thought no one would date me. Later I thought I was only straight since I haven't had a crush on anyone other then a dude. Then I realized I like people for their personality, regardless of identify. I questioned this, but it was verified when I need up having this huge crush on a girl for months (I haven't really interacted with trans, pan gender, gender fluid people, ect... that I know of).
So your friend could have been going throu those questions in his mind, asking himself who he likes, and does he _really_ like them for them? I'm sure he meant nothin of it, tryin to be rude and not 'validating bi guys'. Possibly the same thoughts have crossed his mind.

This isn't meant to be a lecture-thou the length certainly is.



Anyway, I hope one day your mother will be more accepting, esp of her own child. Hopefully she can open her eyes and be reminded all people should be loved, atleast acknowledged for who they are, no matter religious beliefs.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 15, 2019)

Maybe make a day to leave the house, go do fun stuff, then the next day go somewhere else, like a library, and study? I think it was you who posted about people constantly coming over and being loud?

Basically a change of scenery.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Maybe make a day to leave the house, go do fun stuff, then the next day go somewhere else, like a library, and study? I think it was you who posted about people constantly coming over and being loud?
> 
> Basically a change of scenery.



I wish this was a possible thing lol 
I hate living here but I also hate living at the dorm, I'm in a similar rut. I can't go anywhere cause I don't have a license and my bike is at the dorm. Such is life.



Also whoever thought that a puzzle with an overbearing solid color was a good idea is a nutjob.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> EDIT: Yeah, I’m pretty much in the same situation as xSuperMario64x



Yeah honestly I'm getting tired of being in school. It's just a constant stream of stress, and a person as emotionally weak as I am can only handle so much stress before they break.

I'm taking a second module English class that's basically watching like 2-3 movies a week and I reeeeeeally don't want to do it, I have untreated ADD (not to mention I'm not a fan of movies) and I don't think I could handle watching so many movies in a short time period. But I'm taking it because I have a stupid distribution requirement I gotta fill out and I have to take humanities courses. Gonna see if I can drop it anyways, I've been through enough mental torture this year. So tired of it all.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 15, 2019)

Still aches and ovary pains </3


----------



## Dim (Mar 16, 2019)

I swear, everytime I borrow one of my brother’s stuff, somehow or someway they all break and they get all pissed like I broke it on purpose. My oldest brother let me borrow his platinum so I can transfer Pok?mon from my emerald. Right when it starts to save on both games the freaking thing wrecks. I get the “The saved file is corrupted” message and I’m all “oh great!” Luckily though both games turned out fine. That sure caused me anxiety. >.>

Also, my leg is freaking killing me and my stomach ache just won’t go away. ):


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2019)

Also dad why do you ask about **** you know i don't need to have and you only want me to so you can control me even more. i'm sick of you hiding behind this **** and not confessing you are a bad parent.


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 16, 2019)

My laptop doesn't seem to want to download a Discord update. It just keeps loading forever - I left it running for the night and it's still loading.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2019)

If my dad doesn't stop being so ****ing angry about every little thing that upsets him he's gonna have a heart attack.


Also if I needed any more reason to leave this place as soon as possible, now I have it.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 16, 2019)

the people at my school keep yelling about that Momo statue. i'm not scared of it but, hearing about that thing at least 100 times a day kinda gets on my nerves.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 16, 2019)

Tags: NoonThoughts, StressedYetInBedStill, CrisisModeActivated


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 16, 2019)

Spawn Campers in Splatfest. It's super annoying


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 16, 2019)

Everything


----------



## Zane (Mar 16, 2019)

idk what's wrong with me, I just feel so bored and dissatisfied. I can't even find the energy to clean up my bedroom which is one of the things I wanted to do today since I'm too tired to do it the rest of the week


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 16, 2019)

Oof, I think I got sunburned on my legs too.

Also I've been working with the same company for nearly a year and they STILL can't give me full time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2019)

Midnight panic attacks are just the best aren't they?


----------



## slatka (Mar 17, 2019)

having multiple assessments this week that i'm not ready for also having way too much homework to do


----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2019)

The fact that no one I know really likes the same music as me!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 17, 2019)

i miss watching fairy tail for the first time nothing will ever amount to when i first heard the op 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 17, 2019)

Feeling so out of it, especially when I'm left with nothing to do. My mind is just drifting anywhere and everywhere, feeling depressed, in disbelief and just frozen.

I should probably just cry it out or something but I can't even bring myself to that.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 17, 2019)

We have 100km/h wind here since 2 weeks, nonstop rain.. today there is a bit of sun, but even stronger wind.
I can't even breath good because of it


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2019)

Duke Fishron bait, damn i forgot how hard it was damnit


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 17, 2019)

I am not eating lately and it?s making me have no energy and it?s just a spiral and I hate it please help


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 17, 2019)

Life


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2019)

martian madness event, that ****ing saucer is wayy harder


----------



## Soigne (Mar 17, 2019)

I hate my life


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2019)

Today is just not a good day for my anxiety. I don't want to go anywhere or do anything, I already had to deal with a panic attack last night and I don't wanna have to go through that again.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 17, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> *Nintendofan85* dude, I'm so sorry that you have to live with a person like that. I can't even imagine or truly relate what it's like living with a person who thinks like that. And who are these shallow minded people who think bisexuals guys don't exist? Like, they only thought it was reserved for girls??? Only a girl can like other girls and guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, it's a pretty common belief.
Also, technically my mom and I don't live together anymore (not for the most part, anyways) because I'm now in college and I'm in a dorm, but she's going to continue paying for me to go to college and law school afterwards up until I'm 24. (I'm 19 right now, had my birthday roughly a month and a half ago) And, interestingly enough, I normally wouldn't even be able to finish law school until I'm 25 in 2025, it's just that I'm in a program where I'll already be doing my first year of law school when I'm a senior in college (but I still get my undergraduate degree when I'm 22). Basically, my point is, even if I don't technically live with my mother for most of the year, I still rely on her financially. Honestly, coming out may risk that, but the thing is that recently she's been pressing me to meet girls and is afraid that if I don't meet someone in college, I'll never get married or have kids, as that's what happened to her two older siblings and as a result, she ended up being the only one of the three children my grandparents on her side of the family had that got married or had a child. I don't know, it's a crazy situation-my mom even says that because my best friend is gay, and he goes to my college too, that hanging out with him means girls will think I'm gay and automatically will not want to date me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 17, 2019)

My body has been aching all day today.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Today is just not a good day for my anxiety. I don't want to go anywhere or do anything, I already had to deal with a panic attack last night and I don't wanna have to go through that again.



I'm sorry. Wishing you the best. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2019)

^^^thank u love


I'm sad because my portable CD player isn't reading the disc anymore, I was hoping I could use it to listen to my CDs 
Also somehow I left my phone charger in my dad's car so I can't charge my phone. Luckily I have extra cords, but not the wall part so my phone has to be plugged into my computer USB port. Also my phone is such a pain, it takes like 5-7 hours to charge if its not fast charging. Ugh.


----------



## Dim (Mar 18, 2019)

I’m in a bit of a tough descision...

I really want Cherry and Bunnie to move into my main town... but that means I have to tear down all my PWP and new ones everywhere and redo the pain in the ass plot reset which may have a chance to mess everything up. But I REALLY want Cherry and Bunnie in my town. ;_;


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2019)

My conscious. Really struggling right now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 18, 2019)

I am so sleepy tired.


----------



## Flare (Mar 18, 2019)

Ughh I feel so mentally awful. I can't seem to get any better and no matter what I'm told my self esteem will forever be at rock bottom.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 18, 2019)

I had my window + door open to get some fresh air into my bedroom.. a outside cat went inside and marked a spot..
it smells so bad, it's actually insane.. I mean.. at least my three indoor cats have something interesting to smell,
I guess.. but jeeesus christ.. I didn't knew catsmell can be THAT bad.. and that comes from a person that has over
200 cats around her when helping out at the shelter. God.. q-q 

And then I opened the other side of the house and the cat came back inside about to mark somewhere
else.. glad I noticed her this time fast enough and putted her outside.. T-T


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2019)

why am i SO goddamn dumb, for real.. like I've managed to lose this key in the space of four seconds within such a small area, why can't I just remember where I put it AHHHHHHHHHHH

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's in my pocket i hate myself hahaha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2019)

Lately I've been feeling sick every time I eat


----------



## mogyay (Mar 18, 2019)

so anxious about being too anxious. how am i meant to get through these interviews, i can barely speak, i'm so pathetic, there's always gonna be someone better than me, how exactly do i fit in


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm madly in love with you all over again, and you have to leave in a couple days. I thought I'd be able to numb myself to that part before you came, but I've seen the real you for the first time in over a year, and it was much needed. I'm glad you're able to fly me out to you now from time to time, but this is still hard. </3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2019)

I can't think positively about anything anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I’m so indifferent to people my age and I don’t understand why.  Most of the people at university and even back home that are my age I have pretty much nothing in common with.  There’s only a few friends at university and back home that I can relate to that aren’t my family.  And there’s been times in the past where all my friends both IRL and online were busy, so I would have no one to talk to besides my family (and I really didn’t want to talk to them at the time).  Maybe I’m just not putting myself out there enough, idk



Same, all they talk about is like their relationships and trying to be so their age and ****, like bruh I prefer younger or older tbh... like say 5-10 years younger/older the least


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2019)

I have no hope in myself winning a token but god I desperately one of those beautiful kaleidoclovers ;-;


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 19, 2019)

Me: "I'd like to buy this, this, and this furniture!"

Online Store: "We don't have those."

Me: "Oh, they're listed as in stock on your website?"

Online Store: "Yeah."

???


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 19, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have no hope in myself winning a token but god I desperately one of those beautiful kaleidoclovers ;-;



You and I both. I would like 2 so I can use it for either trading for another collectable I want, or doing a giveaway with it if the trading doesn't work out. I'm gonna keep one for myself, cause it looks really nice and unique.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 19, 2019)

(this is a bit of a vent)

my principal sucks. like, *really* sucks. today, my friend said the n word 2 times and got away with a slap on the wrist. While me, the girl that ignored a person who was being rude, got yelled at, and blamed for absolutely nothing. this is not the first time something like this has happened. according to my teacher's logic, ignoring people is worse than saying racial slurs?? okAY THEN! GREAT! i am so glad to be leaving that mistake of a school in a few months.


----------



## lunatepic (Mar 19, 2019)

burned my hand with boiling water and can't use it, have god awful cramps, and have to wake up early tomorrow and thursday!! life is fun


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 19, 2019)

I have an exam on Friday that I feel like I already failed lmao
I also burned my tongue on my tea...


----------



## gobby (Mar 19, 2019)

I accidentally bought four tickets for the clover :,^)


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 19, 2019)

I can't sleep and my anxiety has just been crippling lately.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 19, 2019)

Credit cards are so confusing... aahhh I don't know whether to apply for a second one now or wait longer or what.. I've had my first one for around 8 months but ugh. I'm stressing out


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2019)

my two classes i have right now


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2019)

Thought my lab report on serine proteases was due Mar 28. It's due_ tomorrow_. I've not started and have a bad head cold & chesty cough so motivation to work is at 0%.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

Ah well, maybe next time... I may have to be prepared to not be able to go out with you before you leave </3


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 20, 2019)

The homework I have to do that I haven’t started yet, oops


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2019)

Can they tell you who is supposed to report to job agency or not like.. bruh


----------



## Bcat (Mar 20, 2019)

I just want a decent paying job and a life that's actually worth living


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 20, 2019)

I just watched something scary. I'm gonna get nightmares now. ;-;


----------



## hestu (Mar 20, 2019)

just found out my uncle was in a really bad car accident. he ran into a semi and he might not make it. he has broken ribs, crushed vertebrae, brain bleeds... the list goes on. this is also the exact same way my dad died (car accident w/ a semi) almost 3 years ago and my uncle has a history of mental illness and suicide attempts so it's very possible this was a suicide attempt as well. hoping things turn around but it's not looking good. he is the only family member from my dad's side that was decent and kind and helpful to me and my siblings when my dad died and now he might die too. not sure who i can talk to. feeling very alone.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 20, 2019)

Heey *henstu*, if you ever wanna chat hmu.
--------
Mad that my manager changed my schedule on me at last minute, DIDN'T TELL ME, which made me late for work today. This is the second or third time in an entire year of working there that I have been late, both times him changing the schedule without telling me. I should never be late, there is never a time for me to be late. _Being late is the bane of my existence_, it rocks me to the core of my very being. The first time he posted a ****ing 'rough schedule', like no, post the real one, don't **** with me like that. He has my _cell_ number, so there's no reason for him to change it without telling me.



Spoiler: I know this is gonna turn into a rant, lemme shorten it for y'alls



This one bothers me particularly, because I was at work on Monday and I LOOKED at my paper version of the schedule which SAID I come in to work at 12noon today, Wed. I saw this on Monday. So sometime between Monday and Tuesday, he decides to be like 'nah, lemme change this that I've had up for a week' and changed it on me. Someone might be like 'take a chill pill, you were only late twice' but being late is like the worse thing for me, I have OCD-tendencies (I don't wanna say full on OCD cause it's not THAT bad) and being late goes with that.



So not only that, but he wrote in, not as part of the original schedule for me to work Saturday, which 1 he did not ask me if I could work Saturday, as I normally don't work weekends and 2 did not tell me I was working Saturday, he just ASSUMED I would be available. I actually have somethin to do that day, but with what limited hours I get, I mine as well go to work and rush myself later.

But don't worry cause I'll get treated like **** next week with one day. I can't really talk to him about it either cause he'll always have a rebuttal for somethin I say :/


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 20, 2019)

hestu said:


> just found out my uncle was in a really bad car accident. he ran into a semi and he might not make it. he has broken ribs, crushed vertebrae, brain bleeds... the list goes on. this is also the exact same way my dad died (car accident w/ a semi) almost 3 years ago and my uncle has a history of mental illness and suicide attempts so it's very possible this was a suicide attempt as well. hoping things turn around but it's not looking good. he is the only family member from my dad's side that was decent and kind and helpful to me and my siblings when my dad died and now he might die too. not sure who i can talk to. feeling very alone.



I'm so sorry.



Stella-Io said:


> Heey *henstu*, if you ever wanna chat hmu.
> --------
> Mad that my manager changed my schedule on me at last minute, DIDN'T TELL ME, which made me late for work today. This is the second or third time in an entire year of working there that I have been late, both times him changing the schedule without telling me. I should never be late, there is never a time for me to be late. _Being late is the bane of my existence_, it rocks me to the core of my very being. The first time he posted a ****ing 'rough schedule', like no, post the real one, don't **** with me like that. He has my _cell_ number, so there's no reason for him to change it without telling me.
> 
> ...


How does the schedule there work? When I worked in the bakery they considered the printed schedule the "final" one, and nobody could suddenly make changes to it without notifying the worker. 

I've just been feeling kind of lonely lately.


----------



## hestu (Mar 20, 2019)

@Stella-Io & Lady Timpani

Thank you both


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

Why do I feel betrayed... I know it wasn't on purpose, but this could've been handled better...

- - - Post Merge - - -



hestu said:


> just found out my uncle was in a really bad car accident. he ran into a semi and he might not make it. he has broken ribs, crushed vertebrae, brain bleeds... the list goes on. this is also the exact same way my dad died (car accident w/ a semi) almost 3 years ago and my uncle has a history of mental illness and suicide attempts so it's very possible this was a suicide attempt as well. hoping things turn around but it's not looking good. he is the only family member from my dad's side that was decent and kind and helpful to me and my siblings when my dad died and now he might die too. not sure who i can talk to. feeling very alone.



Wow, I'm so so sorry, hestu. This can't be easy. Wishing you all the best, for health and peace. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> Heey *henstu*, if you ever wanna chat hmu.
> --------
> Mad that my manager changed my schedule on me at last minute, DIDN'T TELL ME, which made me late for work today. This is the second or third time in an entire year of working there that I have been late, both times him changing the schedule without telling me. I should never be late, there is never a time for me to be late. _Being late is the bane of my existence_, it rocks me to the core of my very being. The first time he posted a ****ing 'rough schedule', like no, post the real one, don't **** with me like that. He has my _cell_ number, so there's no reason for him to change it without telling me.
> 
> ...



This is sadly the very same thing my friend goes through with the manager's son. It is completely unfair and unprofessional for higher-ups to that, they're messing with people's time/lives.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 20, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm so sorry.
> 
> 
> How does the schedule there work? When I worked in the bakery they considered the printed schedule the "final" one, and nobody could suddenly make changes to it without notifying the worker.
> ...



So, here's the dealio. It works like this:

Every Tuesday a new schedule is supposed to be posted -online- at 10pm. However, my manager doesn't always do that soo I check on like Wed, Thursday.

He then puts up the printed version of the schedule days and days later, and he told me the printed version is the final correct version. There have been errors with the online system displaying wrong days/times because it gets powered off/ restarted??? When he does post the paper schedule, IF he does, I check that everyday I go to work. But I don't go to work everyday, so I check it as often as I can. I take screenshots of my online schedule as well.

I check that paper schedule Monday, didn't go to work Tuesday, and went back to work Wed. So from Monday night after I went home for the day, and Tuesday when I wasn't there, he changed it in me. It was posted that I was to come in at 12pm for the longest time it could have been.

Also feel free to hmu, when I'm not being screwed over by work, I have lots of free time.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2019)

hestu said:


> just found out my uncle was in a really bad car accident. he ran into a semi and he might not make it. he has broken ribs, crushed vertebrae, brain bleeds... the list goes on. this is also the exact same way my dad died (car accident w/ a semi) almost 3 years ago and my uncle has a history of mental illness and suicide attempts so it's very possible this was a suicide attempt as well. hoping things turn around but it's not looking good. he is the only family member from my dad's side that was decent and kind and helpful to me and my siblings when my dad died and now he might die too. not sure who i can talk to. feeling very alone.



I'm sorry, I hope your uncle will be alright. If you want to talk, I'll be here. Wishing you the best. <3


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2019)

I have a crappy computer mouse that loves to jump to certain corners of the screen... especially the upper right hand corner... and especially when I'm browsing the Internet


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## riummi (Mar 21, 2019)

ugh I'm seriously getting tired of always having to keep track of how much my bf plays LoL...Now it's not like I'm logging hours and keeping watch all the time, but he will always say he is tired and I know the reason is because of league. I worry about his grades since his courses require a lot of studying and effort but he always just "gets distracted" by another game. :\ It doesnt help that he joined the league team and decided to be on one of the actual teams. I'm happy he got to win his esports tournament but like, you've been away playing for a week and you come back home and continue to just play more? And when we hang out it's like, I don't get his full attention. It's always him reading his light novels or checking his phone again from his league team...He is actually addicted but obv he doesnt think so. He even promised me twice that he would take a few weeks break from it and then a few days later will just go straight back to playing it again.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 21, 2019)

my face is bothering me right now. why can't they invent a pill that cures acne


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2019)

Think I'm getting a cold.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dim (Mar 21, 2019)

Getting sick once again.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 21, 2019)

That the fact my Popeyes managed to get cold in the 5 minutes it took me to get home. ,_,


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2019)

Lost my voice.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2019)

Insomnia.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 21, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> So, here's the dealio. It works like this:
> 
> Every Tuesday a new schedule is supposed to be posted -online- at 10pm. However, my manager doesn't always do that soo I check on like Wed, Thursday.
> 
> ...



Ugh, that sucks, I?m sorry he?s taking advantage of you like that. :/ You?re losing hours that way, too. 

And thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2019)

aaaaaAAAAAAAhhhh I'm getting annoyed by everything. Things are turning out so bad this is a huge mess. I really don't want to have to deal with this anymore I've already have enough things to be depressed and anxious about. I have a massive headache and have a heartache from all of this.


----------



## Zane (Mar 21, 2019)

don't feel good. physically and emotionally


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 21, 2019)

we're so young, please dont rely on me to make your "depression" go away 

stop thinking that relationships in middle school would last forever


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2019)

I've had a bad headache for about 7 hours now and nothing is gonna make it go away. 


I also hate myself for being more lenient with my schoolwork than I used to be. I just got so tired of constantly stressing about getting perfect grades, and apparently that feeling wont  ever leave me. My mom said im being too hard on myself but I just can't help getting mad when I expect to get an A and I get a B- instead


----------



## princepoke (Mar 22, 2019)

im here are here, here, again yeah here
i feel like im running around in circles with essays and words i have to spit out for them
but ive already expended all of my linguistic ability

why cant they just interview me
please


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 22, 2019)

I really don't want to keep living like this.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 22, 2019)

.....I hate reddit so WHY do I keep using it? Why do I keep doing things that make me unhappy?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 22, 2019)

Unexpected time off, I need money.



Bcat said:


> .....I hate reddit so WHY do I keep using it? Why do I keep doing things that make me unhappy?



I avoid that place because I know some people are there that I want to avoid.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 22, 2019)

I really really wish I didn't care so much about this. None of it is on purpose and I appreciate you caring, but it's _agony._


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2019)

Really pissed my dad off last night and now I’m scared to face him. So here I am hiding in my room all day like a coward.


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2019)

Nox said:


> Really pissed my dad off last night and now I’m scared to face him. So here I am hiding in my room all day like a coward.


Nvm we’re good


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm doing miserably in three of my classes - I'm just so behind. I'm just struggling hardcore right now, with just about everything. I'm hoping to catch a break - I think I'll call my uncle later on today, and try and get him to persuade my mom into letting me stay at a friend's house for a bit. Perhaps I'll be more at ease there. But I'm just tired of having to deal with my mental issues, and having to deal with my family. I'm tired of feeling like this.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Itchy af.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 22, 2019)

Also, I'm dizzy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2019)

I feel nauseous for some reason. I'm also really tired and that headache from yesterday lingers. I'm gonna try drinking some water but idk if it'll help much.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 22, 2019)

I really need to go grocery shopping since I don't have any more snacks


----------



## namiieco (Mar 22, 2019)

ever read a book which had a disappointing ending and then you're not sure what to do with yourself because you feel so unsatisfied and unfulfilled


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 22, 2019)

I wish Wii Nunchucks weren't so flimsy. Even if you treat them with the most delicate care they still seem to become dysfunctional after a few months. Need to buy some new ones if I want to play Mario Galaxy again.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

I think I'm all Spammed-out!


----------



## hestu (Mar 22, 2019)

I owe $700 in medical bills and have more coming!!!!!    so glad i'm a broke college student with very little income!!!!!!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 22, 2019)

I got a burn at work yesterday from the oven door, cause it opens downward and the metal that was inside was really hot. My dumb self made my bare arm touch it as I reached in to pull out some bread. Eh, no big deal, I've been burned before. They heal.

I'm not bothered about that. What does concern/bother me is that when I was pulling boxes out of the freezer, apparently the burn snagged on a box and became slightly open, I tore some skin off. Now it's red-er in that part and exposed. I need to wear a bandaid tomorrow to work just for safety, so it doesn't snag on anythin else, but the only bandaid I have that would cover the burn completely is obnoxiously big. It would draw lot of attention to that arm.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 22, 2019)

Having a migraine is one thing.

Heavy crying is a whole 'nother thing.

Put those two together you got yourself a part-ay...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 23, 2019)

My back hurts so much, grrrr >-<


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 23, 2019)

i'm feeling a bit worried. yesterday, at school, a search was conducted by the principal and vice-principal. everyone in my grade division (including me) had their desks and bags searched. someone had lost their phone and the police have already been contacted.i find it weird but okay.


----------



## Zane (Mar 23, 2019)

every day I get to decide whether a decent amount of sleep is worth a sore neck (bonus if shoulders hurt too) and probably a headache  today I decided it was. Haha


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2019)

bit my tongue and it hurts like hell, also my cowboy boots died on me RIP


----------



## Dim (Mar 23, 2019)

So much anxiety... I can’t take it anymore.....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2019)

This is the third day in a row that I've had a migraine. 


Also I didn't find any shiny Treeckos on PoGO today, though I found a shiny Bulba an hour before community day started so I'm not too upset about that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 23, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This is the third day in a row that I've had a migraine.



You may need to see a doctor. If you?re getting constant migranes, there could be something going on.


----------



## Mary (Mar 23, 2019)

I got back from a cruise a couple of days ago and still feel like the ground underneath me is moving. I'm hoping it goes away.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You may need to see a doctor. If you’re getting constant migranes, there could be something going on.



Yeah I prob will end up seeing my doctor really soon, especially if I have yet another one tomorrow.


I'm so tired and stressed out and I can't even catch a break this weekend ugh. So tired of everything honestly can I just disappear from existence that would be gr8


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 23, 2019)

Either it's cramps or a stomachache.



xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah I prob will end up seeing my doctor really soon, especially if I have yet another one tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm so tired and stressed out and I can't even catch a break this weekend ugh. So tired of everything honestly can I just disappear from existence that would be gr8



I hope you are able to get a check-up soon, and that the migraines go away <3 wish life didn't have to be so stressful smh. _hugs_


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 23, 2019)

I am worried I won't be able to fall asleep at a reasonable hour tonight because recently I have been trouble sleeping


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2019)

Ugh I need to sleep but I feel sick to my stomach... things just aren't going the way I'd like them to rn


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 24, 2019)

Probably because you didn't win a Kaleidoclover.

I'm sorry you feel that way, but seriously, I don't feel bad or anything else that I didn't win Kaleidoclover either. Its a chance collectible after all.

Maybe we'll get a Kaleidoclover one day. And I hope your stomach feels better. Also, don't take that strikethrough sentence seriously, I didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## Zane (Mar 24, 2019)

holy i've stayed up way too late, i need to get ready for bed @.@


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Probably because you didn't win a Kaleidoclover.
> 
> I'm sorry you feel that way, but seriously, I don't feel bad or anything else that I didn't win Kaleidoclover either. Its a chance collectible after all.
> 
> Maybe we'll get a Kaleidoclover one day. And I hope your stomach feels better. Also, don't take that strikethrough sentence seriously, I didn't mean to offend you.



Honestly that prob is part of the reason why I don't feel well but I'm not really upset. Yes I am ugh why am I like this

I can't sleep at all Even though I took my slerping meds. My eoommate wont let the room be complete darkness so I'll just lie here miserable until I guess I fall asleep...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 24, 2019)

Hard times.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2019)

My ****ing conscious.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2019)

still missing that doggo damnit hope we can watch him again :/

also i wish i liked making lunchboxes n **** but honestly food is boring i just try to avoid processed fast food or cheap instant food stuff.


----------



## slatka (Mar 24, 2019)

i went to sleep at 1am which is super late because i've got class and gotta be up at 6:30am i couldn't even get to sleep because there was a storm then a lot of wind so out of 6 hours i probably slept for 2 max and now i've got class from 9am till 4:30pm today is gonna be a rough day wish me luck...


----------



## Zane (Mar 24, 2019)

starting to get a headache from staring at my phone for so long pbbfft I think I've had enough of the marketplace for today x_x


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 24, 2019)

It's just so frustrating, and my family just doesn't understand. 

Also, I hope my mom is going to allow me to stay over at my friend's house. She doesn't like the idea of it, but I think I would be better off someplace else.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 24, 2019)

another job rejection i guess, it'd be nice of them to let me know though!!!! time 2 cry


----------



## Dim (Mar 24, 2019)

Sinuses have been KILLING ME!


----------



## Soigne (Mar 24, 2019)

several things.. it's my boyfriend & i's anniversary today and i found some... unsavory information out today regarding him. i also had to take my nose ring out because of healing issues & it's red/purple-ish and irritated and ugh i'm so mad. i loved my nose piercing so much and i hate that it never really healed well. i can only hope the color goes away & that the hole doesn't close.. if it does, oh well.

i also just submitted an ASS midterm that i'm for sure failing.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 24, 2019)

What I have with you, I'm crazy about. I'm so sick of having my doubts, fears, and impatience get in the way of my confidence in us. I have a lot to work on, and I think it has to do with my terrible past experiences with men and friends.



Spoiler:  continued rant sorry!



I want to talk to someone about these things. After her stroke and brain surgery, I've had to hold back on talking to my mum like I used to 10 years ago. She was the closest thing to me-- still is, but had to make changes to make sure she was in a positive state of mind. I don't want her stressing about my mess, even if I assure things are okay after I vent she's more stressed out than she should be in her state. Her health comes first. While I don't mind doing this for her as she is my everything, it has unfortunately taken a toll on me for the past decade and I'm really feeling it.

I've been wanting to maybe talk to a professional for the past few years when I finally admitted to myself that I need help. However, I just have one more obstacle: money. While the clinic I go to allows me to pay a bit less money, I still have unable to work thanks to me being sick the past 6 months. Bills are already piling up. I'm praying for a miracle that I can find this kind of help, because I feel like I've tried everything else with little progress.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 26, 2019)

why do people care so much about whether or not I'm dating anyone???


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

He's far away again. </3
I miss you already.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 26, 2019)

Me: let’s check the news!

*sees Jesse smollet got released and article 13 passed*

...*throws phone *


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 27, 2019)

I miss u


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

i miss you alot, but know that distance isn't gonna change my love for you


----------



## gobby (Mar 27, 2019)

I have a doctor's appointment today and I'm very nervous


----------



## Zane (Mar 27, 2019)

I have to get out of bed at least within the next 15 minutes but I feel like I'm made out of sludge. NOW you wanna sleep u stupid body? We could've been doing this hours ago but nooo.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2019)

idfk how i will get 3 more kaleidoclovers but **** yeah im getting them


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 27, 2019)

I thought it was just my old as heck phone dropping bars constantly, but noooo, its the signal itself goin in and out, which I can't help at all. God why do we not have WiFi? People who are poorer than us can afford it, it's such a commonplace thing to have for the house. It would have alot saved us (my sister and I) soooo much school work, trips to the library, and even grades. My parents wouldn't take me to the library in time, which resulted me in gettin F's for assignments AND huge grade projects. Thank you, for making me fail for no good reason, esp when one was an easy English assignment.

Also I am developing a headache.


----------



## Zane (Mar 27, 2019)

mm i can feel a migraine coming on now. at least it waited until i got home, i guess. hahah trying to see the upside, even if there isn't one really Px


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 27, 2019)

Such a noisy neighbor </3


----------



## Bcat (Mar 27, 2019)

I really wish I had a therapist. I need someone to spill all the crap in my head to and help me out of this slump, but I don't want to bother my parents for the money


----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2019)

EVERYTHING!! AHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2019)

Something got messed up with one of my teeth and now I cant close my jaw all the way shut


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2019)

Not looking forward to this class tomorrow


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 28, 2019)

Lazy coworkers and lack of a stiff drink.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Lazy coworker




^^^this new dude at my work is2g can i just change my room :<


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2019)

There's a book that I guess I should've started reading for History last week on Tuesday, and I didn't know I had to read it until this past Tuesday. I do want to read it, but I'm gonna have to do it on my own time, maybe later today through the weekend.
My professor says it's one of those books that you can read in a few hours, but knowing my lack of focus and incredibly short attention span, it'll take me quite a bit longer than a "few hours" to read it. Too bad I prob won't be able to discuss it in class today... 


Also I know this was years and years ago, but it's still bothers me that nobody gave a **** about Vietnam vets when they finally came home. Like it physically pains me.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> There's a book that I guess I should've started reading for History last week on Tuesday, and I didn't know I had to read it until this past Tuesday. I do want to read it, but I'm gonna have to do it on my own time, maybe later today through the weekend.
> My professor says it's one of those books that you can read in a few hours, but knowing my lack of focus and incredibly short attention span, it'll take me quite a bit longer than a "few hours" to read it. Too bad I prob won't be able to discuss it in class today...
> 
> 
> Also I know this was years and years ago, but it's still bothers me that nobody gave a **** about Vietnam vets when they finally came home. Like it physically pains me.



US should never had messed with that war. Also considering what a lot of people did to the Vietnamese I don't feel sorry for the US war machines. Sure, many might have been brutally forced into the army but that is not an excuse to treat people like they were rape toys.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 28, 2019)

Apparently, a girl in my sister's class fainted and hurt herself really bad. She was super stressed about drama in class and overdue assignments. This bothers me because I'm going through a ton of drama and I have a lot of test coming up. I'm worried that I might end up just like that..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2019)

The fact that the kaleidoclover collectible has reached love/moon ball levels of pricing means that I have absolutely zero chance of ever getting one. Oh well...


----------



## rianne (Mar 28, 2019)

I had a nightmare. I was getting such good rest until then. . .


----------



## Soigne (Mar 28, 2019)

Writing a research proposal last minute really bites.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm trying to think of a username that I already didn't use (Which is this username by the way. No no, i'm not making an alt account here) But I can't think of any. I'm so stumped! All seem such good ideas yet I can only use one/afraid they have already been taken.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 28, 2019)

Oooooh, okay, don't pick at a healing burn :|

*Paperboy012305* you can look up all the usernames ever made on this site. The process is a bit tedious but it helps.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 28, 2019)

THAT ONE BLACK FEATHER COLLECTABLE


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2019)

RIP Agn?s Varda 

Also a bit better at work but honestly if you can't communicate with your superiors nor with me or the co-worker in the room we're in you got issues.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 29, 2019)

I was at the veterinaire today.. my guinea pig has now 5 tumors in her body.. she was fine before the visit and 
the vet gave her medicine to slow down the growing
of the tumor.. I just gave them food ans she barely
moves now, has struggle to keep her eyes open
and can't eat but still tries.. it's heartbreaking
to watch.. I stayed next to her for a while but
goddamn, it's painful to watch her like that..
I hope she will feel better tomorrow.. really 
hoping it's just the medicine that makes her 
tired for a bit.. U.U


----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2019)

A friend on Steam isn't responding no matter how many times I IM him! It's annoying as hell.


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 29, 2019)

Talking to this dude who has the social skills of a dead fish is giving me a brain aneurysm


----------



## Bcat (Mar 30, 2019)

God I despise my life. and I'm tired of being too much of a coward to stand up for what I want.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 30, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> I was at the veterinaire today.. my guinea pig has now 5 tumors in her body.. she was fine before the visit and
> the vet gave her medicine to slow down the growing
> of the tumor.. I just gave them food ans she barely
> moves now, has struggle to keep her eyes open
> ...



Ah no I'm sorry! I could only imagine how you're feeling, I hope she gets well soon </3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I regret asking her what I asked, and ugh I wanna take it back I love her.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2019)

people only wanting to trade their kaleidoclovers... so tbt is basically useless unless you got collectibles or idk off-site things. :/

also yeah dead fish brain-people are annoying as hell. Or if they only show what they can with certain persons so they fool the whole department gee thanks can I request a room change?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2019)

Ugh I'm still so tired, I don't quite have the willpower to get out of bed ;.;


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 30, 2019)

My self esteem has been horrible lately.
Idk liks somedays, I just wanna rip myself out of my own skin.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2019)

People not selling kaleidoclovers for tbt.. i could probably make you rich in that but ur choice ig lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2019)

one more clover to gooooo. kms.


----------



## Zane (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm really hungry, I think I've only eaten sandwiches for like the last 3 days

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> one more clover to gooooo. kms.



wow you're almost there !! Yahoo ! 8D


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2019)

Zane said:


> I'm really hungry, I think I've only eaten sandwiches for like the last 3 days
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yass agh didn't think it should be this hard though dangit ppl not wanting tbt lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Stupid rabbit boss in Wario Land 3. Actually pretty much any of the bosses in that game suck! It's the one aspect of the game I'm not too fond of.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Stupid rabbit boss in Wario Land 3. Actually pretty much any of the bosses in that game suck! It's the one aspect of the game I'm not too fond of.



Yeah I hate that damn soccer rabbit, the stage is p annoying as well. Just wait til you get to above the clouds though that stage always fail on me lol


----------



## Zane (Mar 30, 2019)

Sheila said:


> yass agh didn't think it should be this hard though dangit ppl not wanting tbt lol



yeah I know what u mean, I chased a lot of people down for it LOL like it was starting to get legit annoying and I was only looking for 1 hahah! So I'll stay rooting for you rah rah rah go Sheila go


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2019)

Zane said:


> yeah I know what u mean, I chased a lot of people down for it LOL like it was starting to get legit annoying and I was only looking for 1 hahah! So I'll stay rooting for you rah rah rah go Sheila go



Yeah I should be lucky getting this many but yeah I need 6 of them (well if I get more I dont complain LOL) And yea I don't really have anything to trade either so..argh..

ty tho <33


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 30, 2019)

I don’t have the motivation to do anything I used to like... I need new hobbies


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2019)

i really hope i can get the 6th clover soon, argh

also why does it takes ages to travel thru town like yay living on one end of the metro lines


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2019)

Insomnia.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 31, 2019)

I am so ****iNG SICK of my cookies turning out flat and disgusting when they’re baked. It ruins the entire experience. 

I’m irrationally enraged over this and it’s more of a ‘straw that broke the camels back’ deal


----------



## Dim (Mar 31, 2019)

Accidentally dented somebody?s car at work today. fml


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2019)

I've been reading and working for 3-4 hours straight and I'm so tired... ;.;


----------



## Zane (Mar 31, 2019)

My 11 year old niece is almost as tall as me x-x


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 31, 2019)

Zane said:


> My 11 year old niece is almost as tall as me x-x



Jesus Christ, kids are tall today.

For some reason I imagine you as like 5' 9" or somethin, most guys are taller than me. But still, kids be tall. My sister is like 1 or 2 inches taller than me now, and she the younger one.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 31, 2019)

Why does the dumpster have to open only until 8 am.
And why always all the trashes there have been carried away already when I manage to drive there at 8.
And why do they believe everyone should for sure be capable of driving there every each F＊＊king Monday morning.
And why do I have to write my name on the trash back or else they push it back to me.
Why the "Stock Yard" is only open between 12-4pm on Sunday and is locked anytime else. It's not "Stock" yard then, it's "Unstockable yard".
What's wrong with you guys, this old hay-seeds.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 31, 2019)

The left hinge on my laptop seems to be broken. My hubby is going to have to take it to our computer guy on Wednesday evening. Since I'm disabled my laptop is my link to the outside world. My cell phone sucks and I can't even check my email on it. I have a Kindle but all of my important files are on my laptop. I don't know how long I'll be without it and there's no guarantee my hinge will even be able to be fixed. If it can be fixed I'll be without it until it is fixed and if it can't be fixed I don't know what we'll do.


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 1, 2019)

I've had a severe headache for the past few days. Nothing really has helped it, so it's beyond annoying. 
I'm sound sensitive from it, so any little noise has made me hurt woooorse.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

^Ouch! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks, psydye.
Hopefully it'll stop soon. I think it came with my head cold but it hasn't been as bad.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 1, 2019)

I still need to finish up my essay for English. It was due at midnight, and I've only finished the introduction.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2019)

Why can't I just stay in bed ughhhhh
I have to write like two essays today and watch the rest of a movie for my eng class 

Also yesterday it was freezing outside, it's getting warmer but yesterday's high was like 32?. This is what we Ohioans like to call "Fool's Spring". Definitely not something to be proud of.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2019)

Trying to fill out some paper form online for the union thing related to work but idfk what to put in either ughhh...


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

Have to finish some requirements for a school im applying in ughhh


----------



## namiieco (Apr 1, 2019)

exams in 3 weeks


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

namiieco said:


> exams in 3 weeks



Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2019)

wow stop being such a passive idiot and reply to my texts??? i know ur on steam you lil ****


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2019)

honestly what's the point in being so hateful over the way somebody else chooses to play their game???


----------



## Chicha (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm craving plantains and getting some specialty ingredients but that little market is almost a hour away and I'm too lazy to go ;o;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 1, 2019)

Myself.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 1, 2019)

My mom sounds like she's on the verge of tears right now as she's chatting with my uncle, and it's all because I wanted to pay my own phone bill. She doesn't want us to get 'separated'. She's being ridiculous right now about this - saying that I won't even attend her funeral, calling me evil, saying how miserable she is about me wanting to separate from her. She's crying right now.


----------



## salty- (Apr 1, 2019)

I have't really been wanting to draw anything really major since September since my depression hit hard after the hurricane that passed through here. Feels bad cause I want to draw but my brain feels artistically fried and I can't exactly come up with either ideas or the motivation to draw. Or when I finally feel maybe the urge to come on something has to get in the way of actually allowing me to draw so I just kind of get frustrated and give up.


----------



## Flare (Apr 1, 2019)

I... can't really find any positivity anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My mom sounds like she's on the verge of tears right now as she's chatting with my uncle, and it's all because I wanted to pay my own phone bill. She doesn't want us to get 'separated'. She's being ridiculous right now about this - saying that I won't even attend her funeral, calling me evil, saying how miserable she is about me wanting to separate from her. She's crying right now.



Oh my god can she please go away and let go at some point??

Anyway, work at some parts because I got a bit too much to do... hope I can talk to my supervisor :3


----------



## Chicha (Apr 2, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My mom sounds like she's on the verge of tears right now as she's chatting with my uncle, and it's all because I wanted to pay my own phone bill. She doesn't want us to get 'separated'. She's being ridiculous right now about this - saying that I won't even attend her funeral, calling me evil, saying how miserable she is about me wanting to separate from her. She's crying right now.



omg... she sounds like a narcissist. Keep paying your phone bill and work if you aren't already. Parents like that only get worse the longer you stay.


I was assigned homework during spring break. What's the point of calling it a break if you're going to do hw sbhdjkv


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2019)

Chicha said:


> omg... she sounds like a narcissist. Keep paying your phone bill and work if you aren't already. Parents like that only get worse the longer you stay.
> 
> 
> I was assigned homework during spring break. What's the point of calling it a break if you're going to do hw sbhdjkv



Urgggh yeah those overprotective narcissist parents are the worst...

Feels, man I hate during grade school when we always got tests or assignments to study over breaks... Like bruh that is not a break.


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 2, 2019)

depression.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2019)

I got an email back from the disability dept and apparently because I haven't seen my therapist in a while I'm not "receiving treatment", which means I was not approved to move into a medical single next semester.

As if my anxiety wasn't already **** and my stress level wasn't bad enough, now they go and pull a damn stunt like this. I swear I hate being here so much. I HATE this place.


Also I reeeeeally need my professor to fill out this form quickly so I can get the application in for summer music camp counseling and he hasn't done it yet ughhhhh


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2019)

Getting sick AGAIN. I just got done dealing with this nasty cold a couple of weeks ago! Why on earth did it come back?


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeah, I got my hopes up. Yes, you disappointed me. I'm not going to say it because I know you already feel bad enough as it is and I'm not going to guilt you back into it. I just wish things were different I guess.


----------



## Zane (Apr 2, 2019)

as usual nearly at my physical limit haha wish I could take some time off but then I'd have no $$. love it. love this system


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## mogyay (Apr 3, 2019)

is this just what my life is gonna look like?? scraping by forever. moving out on my own and paying so much money for a mortgage and bills every month, not to mention travel costs, everything considered and by the time i've paid into a retirement plan i have basically nothing left to save or use for things i enjoy, is this just being an adult, i guess eventually i'll move up the career ladder but i can't even promise myself that as my degree has nothing to do with my future career. i just wish i could live with my parents forever lol, but of course i can't. i wish i could move in with my sister but she's miles away, i'm just struggling to make sense of how i'm gonna be ok.. how does anyone move out on their own when they're not making a fortune..........


----------



## namiieco (Apr 3, 2019)

lucylives said:


> Best of luck to you!!



thank you! :')


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2019)

fine you big piece of ****, act that way and come with lame excuses.. like really do i need to text your mom so you can actually get your ass out and text me?? also stop going on steam you lil ****er

at least your brother is decent contacting me randomly when i dont even have to ask.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm doing a student protest tomorrow. A bit nervous though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2019)

Ughhh I really don't feel like writing an essay right now :,(


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2019)

I know Easter is close, but it feels too far from now.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 4, 2019)

My guinea pig is getting worse and worse.. today she completely refused to eat and is only laying around.. 
And I will soon go to the shelter to help there out and my cat will get castrated there at the same time..
and on top of it, it seems like my little cat is sick, because she refuses to eat a lot and is only laying around.
No idea how I will survive this day at the shelter. I just hope that the veterinaire won't have bad news
for my cat, since he will check her out completely before she gets castrated. Ahhh T-T


----------



## Dim (Apr 4, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> My guinea pig is getting worse and worse.. today she completely refused to eat and is only laying around..
> And I will soon go to the shelter to help there out and my cat will get castrated there at the same time..
> and on top of it, it seems like my little cat is sick, because she refuses to eat a lot and is only laying around.
> No idea how I will survive this day at the shelter. I just hope that the veterinaire won't have bad news
> for my cat, since he will check her out completely before she gets castrated. Ahhh T-T


That’s terrible! I hope everything turns out okay for your guinea pig and cat! ;-;


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 4, 2019)

Nox said:


> That’s terrible! I hope everything turns out okay for your guinea pig and cat! ;-;



Thank you <3 
Sadly for my guinea pig there is not a lot they can do at that point. 
She has 5 tumors in her and is way too old for an operation.. 
so it's pretty much wait and see, if she gets too bad I will not make her suffer, that's for sure >-<
As for my cat, she is still very young, I would be guessing she has throat pain, as she often
chews without having any food in her mouth. Just hope that won't make any trouble for the castration!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2019)

I finally finished writing that essay and watch the movie for my class tomorrow, and it's 2am, WAY past my bedtime... and I have to wake up in like five and a half hours and take a shower before class. How fun.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 4, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Oh my god can she please go away and let go at some point??





Chicha said:


> omg... she sounds like a narcissist. Keep paying your phone bill and work if you aren't already. Parents like that only get worse the longer you stay.



Yeah. :/ But, I guess it's the culture. They just have a big emphasis on family, and the way they see it, me wanting to pay for my own phone means that I don't need them anymore. I can understand why she acted the way she did, but yeah she did sort of overreact... and also she's a little insecure as well, I mean she was really upset when I wanted to have my own bedroom and things - and this was only a few years back. Started saying things like I was leaving her, then being like 'fine, don't call me mom'. All because I wanted to sleep separately. So yeah :/


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 4, 2019)

Maya (guinea pig) didn't make it.. RIP little Maya :'(


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah. :/ But, I guess it's the culture. They just have a big emphasis on family, and the way they see it, me wanting to pay for my own phone means that I don't need them anymore. I can understand why she acted the way she did, but yeah she did sort of overreact... and also she's a little insecure as well, I mean she was really upset when I wanted to have my own bedroom and things - and this was only a few years back. Started saying things like I was leaving her, then being like 'fine, don't call me mom'. All because I wanted to sleep separately. So yeah :/



Family culture like that is ****, they need to let go. Or they need to let YOU go somewhere else if they can't adapt to modern society bejeebus. She sounds like a clingy ass though more than anything.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess Mipha said:


> Maya (guinea pig) didn't make it.. RIP little Maya :'(



Noooo I'm sorry D: Just read your posts about it and hope you are okay


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Maya (guinea pig) didn't make it.. RIP little Maya :'(



I'm so sorry you've had to deal with all of this. I know how it feels, back in October my cat who was only a year and a half old had a horrible reaction to flea medication and passed away. I'm still torn up about that, but since then I've gotten two new kittens and it's been much better to deal with. I pray you find peace in all this despair <3


----------



## Chicha (Apr 4, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yeah. :/ But, I guess it's the culture. They just have a big emphasis on family, and the way they see it, me wanting to pay for my own phone means that I don't need them anymore. I can understand why she acted the way she did, but yeah she did sort of overreact... and also she's a little insecure as well, I mean she was really upset when I wanted to have my own bedroom and things - and this was only a few years back. Started saying things like I was leaving her, then being like 'fine, don't call me mom'. All because I wanted to sleep separately. So yeah :/



.... Woah. None of this sounds normal at all especially with wanting your own bedroom. That's just... not right. Families like that literally set up their children to be entirely dependent on them and does so much damage. Is all of your family like this or is it just your mom?



Princess Mipha said:


> Maya (guinea pig) didn't make it.. RIP little Maya :'(



I'm sorry for your loss, it's always hard to lose a beloved pet. ;o; It sounds like you loved her very much. I hope the rest of your pets are okay.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2019)

Some people beejebus can you ****ing chill


----------



## Chicha (Apr 4, 2019)

someone got mad at my friend for disagreeing with a headcanon and guilt-tripped her to take down her posts...... how sensitive are you djbkz i'm literally shaking my head at their ridiculousness


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 4, 2019)

Chicha said:


> someone got mad at my friend for disagreeing with a headcanon and guilt-tripped her to take down her posts...... how sensitive are you djbkz i'm literally shaking my head at their ridiculousness



:/ I like barely participate in fandom anymore because of stuff like this. It makes me really sad.

@Princess Mipha, I'm really sorry about the passing of your piggie.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 4, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> :/ I like barely participate in fandom anymore because of stuff like this. It makes me really sad.



right? it's the internet. there's always going to be someone who disagrees with you on something. that's life.

some fandoms really do attract the most childish and entitled people.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 4, 2019)

^Fandom culture SO toxic these days. The hypersensitivity, tantrums over miniscule issues, and harassment of those you disagree with is what drove me off of tumblr. I hold fandom culture at arms length lately because of it all.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ^Fandom culture SO toxic these days. The hypersensitivity, tantrums over miniscule issues, and harassment of those you disagree with is what drove me off of tumblr. I hold fandom culture at arms length lately because of it all.



yeah and all the tumblrina people messing with fandom even worse


----------



## maple22 (Apr 4, 2019)

I need to talk to this one person, but she hasn't been responding to anyone's texts


----------



## Chicha (Apr 4, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ^Fandom culture SO toxic these days. The hypersensitivity, tantrums over miniscule issues, and harassment of those you disagree with is what drove me off of tumblr. I hold fandom culture at arms length lately because of it all.



yeppp. i hesitate to tell people i like x because it tends to almost always open up a can of worms. like i understand if someone gets upset at others being racist or hateful, but it's literally an option on fictional characters in a respectful way. it's literally harmless. if you're getting victimized over other people's opinions on fictional characters, then you got issues. 

like who has the time and the energy for this stuff??? i'll never understand people like that.



Sheila said:


> yeah and all the tumblrina people messing with fandom even worse



it happened on twitter of all places which can be just as bad. v.v


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 4, 2019)

Chicha said:


> .... Woah. None of this sounds normal at all especially with wanting your own bedroom. That's just... not right. Families like that literally set up their children to be entirely dependent on them and does so much damage. Is all of your family like this or is it just your mom?



I mean, although they do share similar values and all due to the culture, I think my mom is a bit insecure as well... I think she doesn't really want me to leave her. I remember this one time when my family physician asked me if I wanted to stay in the state or go out of state for college, and I replied that I wanted to go out of state. I guess I may have said it in a cold manner (I don't really remember), but when my mom and I got in the car, my mom started berating me - she was crying, asking why I didn't love her, why I would leave her, etc. Then she would say that she didn't need me, and that she wouldn't care about me. This has happened more than once, where she would say all of these things. She's just so insecure, and I guess that ties along with her cultural views on family. Yeah, she doesn't want for me to be independent it seems... think my mom's more on the clingy side, now that you say it. So yeah, guess it has to do with just my mom's insecurities as well. :/


----------



## Chicha (Apr 4, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I mean, although they do share similar values and all due to the culture, I think my mom is a bit insecure as well... I think she doesn't really want me to leave her. I remember this one time when my family physician asked me if I wanted to stay in the state or go out of state for college, and I replied that I wanted to go out of state. I guess I may have said it in a cold manner (I don't really remember), but when my mom and I got in the car, my mom started berating me - she was crying, asking why I didn't love her, why I would leave her, etc. Then she would say that she didn't need me, and that she wouldn't care about me. This has happened more than once, where she would say all of these things. She's just so insecure, and I guess that ties along with her cultural views on family. Yeah, she doesn't want for me to be independent it seems... think my mom's more on the clingy side, now that you say it. So yeah, guess it has to do with just my mom's insecurities as well. :/



damnnnn... that's just nuts. talk about an overreaction. 

I can def see it! It sounds like she's projecting onto you. is your dad in the picture? if not, I can understand why she's so attached to you. my parents divorced early on and it took years before she started to let go habkdjs most of my family was afraid to get involved so I had to take matters into my own hands. I feel for ya, it's an awful situation to be in. D:

don't let her tears make you sacrifice your own happiness and well-being. there is no satisfying parents like this; they will always find something to make a big deal over. it infuriates me to see parents be like this to their children. you want to give them the best possible chance to be independent, not become a Rapunzel/Mother Gothel situation. the best thing you can do is to move out whether it's for school dorms, roommates. it makes such a difference when you get out. I only talk to my family once a month or every other month and give them an information diet.

There's a good community on reddit who has people share their experiences with helicopter parents and the like here. idk if you'll find it helpful but I'll put it out there in case you or anyone else here wants to check it out


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 4, 2019)

I want to eat healthy food again, I don't feel like myself anymore. However thanks to these birth control pills/hormones, I can barely even tolerate the thought of eating it. My body is so picky with what it can handle. It's slowly getting better, but it's practically taken over my daily life </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess Mipha said:


> Maya (guinea pig) didn't make it.. RIP little Maya :'(



Oh no, I'm so so sorry for your loss </3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2019)

I think I might have an intolerance to something in cheese. Lately every time I eat something with cheese on it, I get really sick to my stomach for an hour or two afterward. I know it's not lactose intolerance since I can drink milk just fine, but it's definitely something.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 4, 2019)

Chicha said:


> yeppp. i hesitate to tell people i like x because it tends to almost always open up a can of worms. like i understand if someone gets upset at others being racist or hateful, but it's literally an option on fictional characters in a respectful way. it's literally harmless. *if you're getting victimized over other people's opinions on fictional characters, then you got issues.
> *
> like who has the time and the energy for this stuff??? i'll never understand people like that.
> 
> ...



That's the biggest thing. like: It's not REAL. What is the point in getting offended over characters that do not exist? They're literally just lines and words on paper. Who exactly do you think you're helping by attacking somebody over someone who doesn't even exist? 

and yeah, I quit twitter too because of the constant drama and witch burnings. I'm sick of being told I'm racist/sexist/homophopic/whatever just because my opinions on media don't align with whatever you consider to be the 'right' opinoin.


----------



## Zane (Apr 4, 2019)

oh my GOD why did i do that i embarrassed myself so much for no reason. i wanted to just sit down on the sidewalk and cry for awhile


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 4, 2019)

Zane said:


> oh my GOD why did i do that i embarrassed myself so much for no reason. i wanted to just sit down on the sidewalk and cry for awhile



Noo Zane *offers cooshy stuffed animal to hold while sitting with you*

Customers think they are so ****ing special omfricking, there are times when I can't deal with them anymore, and it's not even the end of my shift. Get that entitled stuck outta your butt and have some common sense for once. You are not entitled to every little detail you want. If you want it done so bad, do it yourself. There's a thing called YouTube ya know.

I'm still wondering for the day where I just snap on a customer :/


----------



## Soigne (Apr 4, 2019)

Got my braces tightened today.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 4, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ^Fandom culture SO toxic these days. The hypersensitivity, tantrums over miniscule issues, and harassment of those you disagree with is what drove me off of tumblr. I hold fandom culture at arms length lately because of it all.



It’s been toxic for quite awhile. Back when Total Drama Island was airing their second season, fans acted exactly like that (especially if it’s over Courtney, one of the characters). It may be worse today than it was before, but Total Drama fans used to be exactly like this.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 5, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It’s been toxic for quite awhile. Back when Total Drama Island was airing their second season, fans acted exactly like that (especially if it’s over Courtney, one of the characters). It may be worse today than it was before, but Total Drama fans used to be exactly like this.



There’s always been pretty annoying and immature fans and shipping wars, though. I definitely think there’s been a very noticeable shift in the last five or so years where it’s present in a ton of fan-fan interactions, and as Chicha showed, it’s not even confined to one site.

Also I find your TDI example amusing, but what I remember most from season 2 was people treating Gwen like a jezebel, not so much anything about Courtney. But I also quit watching partway through, so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2019)

People using the public library computer for porn surfing like.??? no

- - - Post Merge - - -

also dear "friend" i hope someone tips a book shelf over you


----------



## Saylor (Apr 5, 2019)

I slept through my lab today and woke up to a bunch of missed calls and messages from my friend asking where I was. I feel awful.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 5, 2019)

i feel like im the only one who just cant accept the amount of stress living in this society like???? am i the only one dying here???????? how all of yall not dying too??


----------



## Halima (Apr 5, 2019)

namiieco said:


> i feel like im the only one who just cant accept the amount of stress living in this society like???? am i the only one dying here???????? how all of yall not dying too??



Oh I feel you, I'm either stressed, tired or have a massive headache.

My left eye has been twitching on and off for almost 3 weeks now


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 5, 2019)

some people need to stop laughing at disabilities. it's rude.


----------



## Zane (Apr 5, 2019)

I have to work with someone I really don't wanna work with next week. ;/ Only agreed to it to help out someone I actually DO like but I'm still not looking forward to it, bleh. Also my back hurts!!!!



Stella-Io said:


> Noo Zane *offers cooshy stuffed animal to hold while sitting with you*
> 
> Customers think they are so ****ing special omfricking, there are times when I can't deal with them anymore, and it's not even the end of my shift. Get that entitled stuck outta your butt and have some common sense for once. You are not entitled to every little detail you want. If you want it done so bad, do it yourself. There's a thing called YouTube ya know.
> 
> I'm still wondering for the day where I just snap on a customer :/



aw thanks haha x] When I woke up this morning for a few seconds I didn't even remember I did anything so stupid, so I started feeling hopeful that maybe the person I embarrassed myself in front of didn't either (and that seemed to be the case :b yeehaw!)

& it really sucks how rude people are to employees for no reason, I know what u mean!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 5, 2019)

I just had to deal with a transphobic person on Instagram. I'm not transgender, but I still can't stand transphobes.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2019)

Spoiler: rant



My so-called friend being a total dick-head for no reason at all and he refuse to tell me why and just ignores/deletes things when I try to reach out and ask what's wrong. Like, yeah I get he might be busy or want to have a break with hanging out or whatever, but he's just being passive-aggressive all about it and obviously not want to talk to me for whatever reason. Okay yes I might have sent a lot of texts but what should I have done, he hasn't replied for 3 weeks about anything and the last text he sent was basically agreeing on we hanging out that weekend. I might have come across as harsh then by one point because I experienced one other text a bit wrong but I apologized I didn't mean that and I probably just read it too fast because he said another thing before. 

I mean I have asked his mother before but she just say the same he's being a butt with being social and fine I can be too if I'm tired and not working. Buuuut you can send me ONE text and not being and ignore/delete ass about it???



also last day with nice weather for some while apparently, winter is coming (back)  Hope i can get out later.


----------



## Flare (Apr 6, 2019)

My left eyelid has been swollen for a while and it's annoying me.


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 6, 2019)

When I go outside, I kind of feel like that other people are looking at me and judging me.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 6, 2019)

Neither of my grandparents are answering their phone, and I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ^Fandom culture SO toxic these days. The hypersensitivity, tantrums over miniscule issues, and harassment of those you disagree with is what drove me off of tumblr. I hold fandom culture at arms length lately because of it all.



Did anyone else hear about the girl who was given a cookie with needles in it during a comic con or something because someone didn't like her ships like holy ****


----------



## Bcat (Apr 6, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Did anyone else hear about the girl who was given a cookie with needles in it during a comic con or something because someone didn't like her ships like holy ****



I did hear about that. YIKES just another reason to never take food from strangers

- - - Post Merge - - -

EDIT: found it. https://www.reddit.com/r/Undertale/...der_a_fanartist_over/?st=JU5RZ2JI&sh=0b47f048

It was a convention in Taiwan and the victim was a fan artist who drew undertale sansxfrisk


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 6, 2019)

the loss of a cat.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 6, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Also I find your TDI example amusing, but what I remember most from season 2 was people treating Gwen like a jezebel, not so much anything about Courtney. But I also quit watching partway through, so that may have something to do with it.



Ah yes, the Gwen hate. I remember. In TDA, the reason why everybody is hating Gwen is because of her breakup with Trent. If there?s any Total Drama character that I would blame for Gwen getting in trouble, it was Heather that opened Pandora?s Box, and Justin and Geoff made major contributions to the worsening of the situation. If there?s anything Gwen is doing wrong, she isn?t using her common sense. If she did, she would?ve stayed in the contest longer and everyone would know that Justin is being a total jerk that was trying to set her up. Instead, she claimed to break up with Trent to excuse herself from trouble and listened to Justin when he says that she owed the Grips. Not only she lost a relationship and the contest, but this also put a curse on her throughout the rest of the series.

Back to when I talked about people hating Courtney and her fans. Although Courtney is pretty and has a stronger sense of morals than the rest, people have the right to hate her. She was not being fair in the contest (like when she refused to jump, but told people to not vote her off), she treated others wrongly (like what she did to Harold), used lawsuits to get everything she wants, and acted like a child at times. But to hate her fans or for her fans to hate her haters, they don?t have the right to do so. I don?t know why the fandom was so toxic ten years ago, but in their defense, they were mostly kids or teenagers that didn?t know any better as everybody acted like this when they were little. But today, there?s no reason to act like this. Those internet kids from 10 years ago are adults today, and if they act like this, then there is a problem. I could say that bad parenting is why we have a generation of immature people these days, but since people in professions are acting this childish too (such as baseball players, politicians, and columnists), it could be because of emotional instability in increasing population. But yes, today?s fandom is horrible.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 6, 2019)

Periods.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 6, 2019)

One of my favorite managers at work quit. 



Alolan_Apples said:


> Ah yes, the Gwen hate. I remember. In TDA, the reason why everybody is hating Gwen is because of her breakup with Trent. If there’s any Total Drama character that I would blame for Gwen getting in trouble, it was Heather that opened Pandora’s Box, and Justin and Geoff made major contributions to the worsening of the situation. If there’s anything Gwen is doing wrong, she isn’t using her common sense. If she did, she would’ve stayed in the contest longer and everyone would know that Justin is being a total jerk that was trying to set her up. Instead, she claimed to break up with Trent to excuse herself from trouble and listened to Justin when he says that she owed the Grips. Not only she lost a relationship and the contest, but this also put a curse on her throughout the rest of the series.
> 
> Back to when I talked about people hating Courtney and her fans. Although Courtney is pretty and has a stronger sense of morals than the rest, people have the right to hate her. She was not being fair in the contest (like when she refused to jump, but told people to not vote her off), she treated others wrongly (like what she did to Harold), used lawsuits to get everything she wants, and acted like a child at times. But to hate her fans or for her fans to hate her haters, they don’t have the right to do so. I don’t know why the fandom was so toxic ten years ago, but in their defense, they were mostly kids or teenagers that didn’t know any better as everybody acted like this when they were little. But today, there’s no reason to act like this. Those internet kids from 10 years ago are adults today, and if they act like this, then there is a problem. I could say that bad parenting is why we have a generation of immature people these days, but since people in professions are acting this childish too (such as baseball players, politicians, and columnists), it could be because of emotional instability in increasing population. But yes, today’s fandom is horrible.



Dang I really appreciate this talk hahaha. It's like a blast from the past.

I definitely agree the breakup with Trent was the main factor! I was pretty disappointed at the time because I shipped them pretty hard lmao. She went home pretty early, too, compared to TDI, right? I'm pretty sure that was part of the reason I quit watching season 2, since she was my favorite character. I know at least TDI is on Netflix, though, so I've been thinking about rewatching it at some point. 

I don't remember much about Courtney other than that she was, as you said, a character people loved to hate, but I did like her, especially her bizarre relationship with Duncan.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 7, 2019)

I don't know what the best option for my situation is anymore. I also am so tired. Really, I'm physically and emotionally exhausted and I honestly feel like I can't handle even getting out of bed anymore.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 7, 2019)

PaperCat said:


> the loss of a cat.



So sorry for your loss </3


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2019)

Feels like I have no friends.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why does shipping even exist??


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Why does shipping even exist??



Here are some reasons why it exists.

1. Shops need stock
2. What if people want to order online?
3. What if globetrotters want to explore the world?
4. It’s good for industries
5. Fans are crazy these days

One of these reasons, I’m trying my best to answer. The other four are puns.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 7, 2019)

I?m bored and my mum is Ill


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 7, 2019)

i can't get certain things off my mind.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2019)

Sure, go play with your other friends you ****in loser


----------



## Zane (Apr 7, 2019)

my shoulders are still stiff and hurting.. not as bad as yesterday tho, thank godt


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 7, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> So sorry for your loss </3



thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Feels like I have no friends.



same man.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 7, 2019)

Dysfunctional as hell.


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 7, 2019)

anxiety attacks


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 7, 2019)

I miss you so much. I know being a night manager is taxing on you though, and trying my best to be patient </3


----------



## rianne (Apr 8, 2019)

Felt like painting my nails today. Forgot that I don't have top coat. /facepalm. Great job, self.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 8, 2019)

I keep dozing off during movie time.


----------



## gobby (Apr 8, 2019)

Getting dental work today and doing blood labs today woo it's 5am weeeee


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2019)

got a bad cold yesterday so had to stay home from work ayyy **** it


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 8, 2019)

I’m bored and mum is still Ill and I wanna go to Primark


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

know your limitations girl


----------



## Bcat (Apr 8, 2019)

Same ol same old. Same as it’ll ever be. Nothing worthwhile


----------



## Bosmer (Apr 8, 2019)

My mum spilt a lot of olbas oil on the carpet and the whole flat stinks of it hoo boy


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2019)

I've been having issues with my left knee lately (in case you don't know, that's the knee I had surgery on in January 2018). Lately, if I sit down for too long without getting up, then I can't put any weight on my left leg without my knee hurting really bad. I had to limp back to my dorm after wind ensemble rehearsal today because I sat for about an hour and 15 minutes, and when I stood up my knee was in agonizing pain. 

My mom thinks it may be arthritis, but I'm too young to be having these issues already. I'm gonna set up an appointment with my surgeon, hopefully he can tell me what the problem is and how I can resolve it.


----------



## KipperDen (Apr 8, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been having issues with my left knee lately (in case you don't know, that's the knee I had surgery on in January 2018). Lately, if I sit down for too long without getting up, then I can't put any weight on my left leg without my knee hurting really bad. I had to limp back to my dorm after wind ensemble rehearsal today because I sat for about an hour and 15 minutes, and when I stood up my knee was in agonizing pain.
> 
> My mom thinks it may be arthritis, but I'm too young to be having these issues already. I'm gonna set up an appointment with my surgeon, hopefully he can tell me what the problem is and how I can resolve it.



Actually, it may very well be arthritis! I had surgery on the big toe of my right foot and now whenever the weather changes, I can barely walk! However, I also have a bad back and my hands hurt as well and I haven't had surgery on either of those. I think some of it might be determined by genetics?? Medicine confuses me.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 8, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been having issues with my left knee lately (in case you don't know, that's the knee I had surgery on in January 2018). Lately, if I sit down for too long without getting up, then I can't put any weight on my left leg without my knee hurting really bad. I had to limp back to my dorm after wind ensemble rehearsal today because I sat for about an hour and 15 minutes, and when I stood up my knee was in agonizing pain.
> 
> My mom thinks it may be arthritis, but I'm too young to be having these issues already. I'm gonna set up an appointment with my surgeon, hopefully he can tell me what the problem is and how I can resolve it.



I also think it's not too early to be arthritis. Granted I don't know much about it, but seems like it could be. Might be a different form?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 9, 2019)

Supposed to be waking up in 5 hours, something I'm not used to, and I'm wide awake. ;-;


----------



## Dim (Apr 9, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Supposed to be waking up in 5 hours, something I'm not used to, and I'm wide awake. ;-;


Yeah I hate that. You know you need sleep but you feel too pressure to sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2019)

Guess I'd be better off ignoring my edgy silent treatment male "friend" but jesus what is wrong with you...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2019)

I just realized I forgot to get potted sakura flowers on Pocket Camp and now I'm reeeeally bummed out


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just realized I forgot to get potted sakura flowers on Pocket Camp and now I'm reeeeally bummed out



 feels i almost forgot mine too but then i was like **** gotta get the stuff...glad i did! sorry for you though 



Spoiler: rant pt 2



sooo that nugget actually texted me back basically the same stuff as last time he had to poof like this... why can't you just tell me without dissing me for weeks when i just sent like idk a fun few pics and asked if you wanted to do something. then you proceeded before doing stuff with other people and like dissing me completely. if something happened i wish you could just talk to me like any other instead of giving me the silent game shoulder like every time. you need to stop being so passive-aggressive and following like every order you get... but fine if you wanna be that against me and you can't tell me what _i did_ you have issues. it's pretty tiring trying to be there for you sometimes...


----------



## Saylor (Apr 9, 2019)

Everything hurts. I have so much stuff to do but I feel too sick to get any of it done and I'm worried I'm gonna fall behind again


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 9, 2019)

Saylor said:


> Everything hurts. I have so much stuff to do but I feel too sick to get any of it done and I'm worried I'm gonna fall behind again



I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 9, 2019)

I regret not buying the sims 3 when it was on sale for lunar new year. I passed because I felt guilty about spending too much on 4, but 4 is boring me and really want to try 3....I just have no idea when there will be another sale like that. It was GREAT and I was STUPID


----------



## Flare (Apr 10, 2019)

ughh so to do yet so little time. Also as usual my pikachu 3ds xl is having major issues with the screen leaking getting worse and now the x button and circle pad are not responding as well as before anymore.


----------



## Zane (Apr 10, 2019)

On lunch break and about as pissed off as I can be


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 10, 2019)

I have no motivation to finish this semester, ugh.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 10, 2019)

worn out from crying


----------



## Zane (Apr 10, 2019)

i doooooooooon't have time for this oh my god


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 10, 2019)

I keep losing or misplacing things lately. Like I eventually find them, but it's like my memory is so short, or my mind is so out of it that I completely forget where I leave things. It's kinda frustrating >:/


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

I've been sick for the past few days... it better be over tomorrow.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Apr 11, 2019)

Hope you get better Maple22. I've been feeling lonely and wish my content got more noticed. That's all


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2019)

A certain "friend" being a flippin' butt nugget.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2019)

I've got a whooooole bunch of stuff coming up in the next day and a half and honestly I'm so ready for it all to just be done and over with


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 11, 2019)

So much work to catch up on since I worked this week. And they need it sooner than later, and I'm EXHAUSTED.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 11, 2019)

I love having a big garden, but everytime I have to cut the grass I hate it xD
It takes me 4 hours to cut the entire garden and the sun was so strong shining 
today, now I have a huge headache u-u


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

honestly dont know who my real friends are anymore


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

My room's HOT


----------



## Soigne (Apr 11, 2019)

i don’t know why i keep sabotaging myself, but here we are. i have 6 annotations to do for my bibliography due tomorrow & an entire presentation on _love and freindship_ to create & practice for tomorrow and it’s already 8:30pm. also i spilled coffee on myself and my professors book she’s lent me for this presentation.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm coughing so much & my nose is still feeling kind of bad


----------



## Zane (Apr 11, 2019)

The owners of this building are so cheap it's ridiculous, as in it literally churns the stomach. They want all the walls redone on every floor (so- ripping off wallpaper, scrubbing glue completely off the walls, patching the walls with plaster, sanding the plaster, taping all the edges, then primer, THEN two coats of paint). There's four floors. They tried to make ONE random employee do it.. in a month. LoL. It's finally become evident that that's insane but they were toooo cheap to just hire an actual painting company so now we have the most rag-taggedy "crew" on the case of which I most unfortunately am part.. I've lost all motivation to help on this project though because it's going to be completely impossible to do a good job with how many people with no idea what they're doing that have gotten involved with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and the best part is they're repainting it... THE SAME COLOR AS BEFORE. They just wanted the wallpaper gone but being the terrible people they are they have no concept of how much work that actually entails.


----------



## princepoke (Apr 12, 2019)

im literally *this*close to having a mental breakdown cause of this. you literally do Not need to remind me. please. stop.
i will Literqlly Goddamn CRY


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm trying to keep my faith in you. Wish I didn't care so much.


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 12, 2019)

i hate moving.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

PaperCat said:


> i hate moving.


----------



## piske (Apr 12, 2019)

when you try Twitch and joining a chat stream for the first time and you’re roundly ignored >_> i should not care at my age lol


----------



## piske (Apr 12, 2019)

also, people be cray :|


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

The dern ants invading our dern house that don’t know how to dern well leave no matter how much we dern well we try to get rid of them.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> The dern ants invading our dern house that don’t know how to dern well leave no matter how much we dern well we try to get rid of them.



Same with me except termites


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 12, 2019)

1. Mum had mutliple seizures this morning due to lack of sleep. Her roommate in the nursing home she resides in has a very oud machine that she needs, which is totally understandable. But unfortunately, my mum is prone to seizures since her stroke. So we're trying to fight for her to find a new room. We do the best we can, but we can't call her directly as she doesn't have her own phone, and it's hard for her to reach the phone herself. We didn't find out about these strokes til she managed to tell us. Why couldn't the nurse tell us? Isn't this something her family should know?!

2. My love. My hard worker. I still have faith in you, but please update me once in a while, sleepy-butt. Almost everytime I call, I sadly wake you up trying to rest. :c

3. So much work, so little time and energy. But I'm glad to have work to begin with after so long. <3


----------



## Dim (Apr 12, 2019)

I miss her. I miss her. I will always miss her. I’m cursed.


----------



## princepoke (Apr 13, 2019)

Why are they like this
I'm literally on the brink of crying do they literally need me to go to them
And goddamn cry for them to ever I don't know
Understand?????? What???? I need this asap means??? I asked 2 or 3 weeks ago.
WEEKS!!!!!! and now the problem is that the he's no going to do anything until end of holy week????? Seriously??
I'll be a blasphemous tout of the devil if that's what it takes u to goddamn understand that the world isn't religious as all and everything
Please. please just.
I understand it's a holiday. I know
I'm so so so so so so so so so sorry to bother and that ur not even rewuired to do this i know but please
i just want done and over


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Zane (Apr 13, 2019)

It's only 7:20 but it feels like I slept until like 2 pm eeeeuughhh why does this always happen on me days off


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm scared of a phone call.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 13, 2019)

e x a m s


----------



## hamster (Apr 13, 2019)

Bored


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

Last night reminded me why I don't communicate with my little brother. At all. I don't care how much you apologize, you showed me what you really thought of me. It's over.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 13, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Last night reminded me why I don't communicate with my little brother. At all. I don't care how much you apologize, you showed me what you really thought of me. It's over.



What happened with you and your brother?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What happened with you and your brother?



I asked him if he could turn down his TV (we sadly share a wall), and he cursed at me and told me to f--k off. Then started a spat because he's short tempered, and belittled everyone in the house because he was angry. He only has decensy when things are going well in his day, but otherwise shows his ass. He moved in after his divorce and took over and we're all fed up.


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2019)

I’m tired of being called a ******. Especially by my own family.


honeyaura said:


> I asked him if he could turn down his TV (we sadly share a wall), and he cursed at me and told me to f--k off. Then started a spat because he's short tempered, and belittled everyone in the house because he was angry. He only has decensy when things are going well in his day, but otherwise shows his ass. He moved in after his divorce and took over and we're all fed up.


Sounds exactly like my narcissistic brother tbh


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

Nox said:


> I?m tired of being called a ******. Especially by my own family.
> 
> Sounds exactly like my narcissistic brother tbh



Narcissistic is definitely the word </3
By the way, so sorry you're being called that. No one should ever have to go through that.


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Narcissistic is definitely the word </3
> By the way, so sorry you're being called that. No one should ever have to go through that.


Thanks!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

Nox said:


> Thanks!



Absolutely <3


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 13, 2019)

i bought a name change thing without thinking that the name i was thinking of could be taken oh god oh **** brainstorm time


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 13, 2019)

anxiety.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

The logic is right there in front of me, but my emotions blur so much of it out at times. I don't want to be a burden, I really don't. You're so hard-working, and even saving up for me to come see you. I just wish I could do my part of being patient and trusting a lot better. I promise, I'm trying.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 14, 2019)

Stress is making my chest hurt tremendously.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 14, 2019)

toothache


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2019)

My co-worker. Idfk what you been feeding our superiors with but the only thing you do is take my work tasks and creeping on me and another co-worker like bruh...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 14, 2019)

Do you ever feel like you've outgrown a friendship but you don't really know what to do? My friend and I have kind of drifted apart lately, and I just don't know if there's much of a relationship left there, but I don't think she feels the same.


----------



## hamster (Apr 14, 2019)

stomach hurt


----------



## Zane (Apr 14, 2019)

this granola  bar tastes like mold what the frick this is a new box


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

Greed changes people for the worst. Sometimes they feel like they're not even real humans anymore ugh


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 14, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Do you ever feel like you've outgrown a friendship but you don't really know what to do? My friend and I have kind of drifted apart lately, and I just don't know if there's much of a relationship left there, but I don't think she feels the same.



I can relate to that hard, unfortunately. Kind of feels like me and a friend of mine are no longer compatible and it feels like I've outgrown our relationship pretty much but I don't know if he feels the same way.


----------



## amai (Apr 14, 2019)

i'm bored, i don't wanna go back to school, and i'm mad at my friend yikes


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 14, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I can relate to that hard, unfortunately. Kind of feels like me and a friend of mine are no longer compatible and it feels like I've outgrown our relationship pretty much but I don't know if he feels the same way.



Sorry you're going through it, too.  I don't know whether to confront it or just... let it run its course.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm sorry, but you've got to go.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 14, 2019)

literally stop fighting. why the freak are y'all even friends?! this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Zane (Apr 14, 2019)

there's no emojis that can communicate a warm feeling towards someone >://// heart is too played out.. lol


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m sick of everyone in my house treating me like ****. ****ing *******s.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 14, 2019)

had a wonderful mixed beverage but now.. now i am buzzed, alone, talking to a new person,feel like i have heartburn & i have class super early. so i am fine. it’s all fine.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 15, 2019)

nice coldsore


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 15, 2019)

Where is my faith? Cmon Tiff, stop doubting so much. I'm driving myself crazy here.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## slatka (Apr 15, 2019)

fake friends
disrespectful family
unsolved health issues


----------



## Bcat (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm so nauseous. >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2019)

periods suck so hard like i dont even want kids so go away


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 15, 2019)

done a great deal of zero (0) things today
can't do the one thing i was supposed to do for the past weeks bc of my anxiety ksdjfhjs


----------



## Bcat (Apr 15, 2019)

I hate it when someone who makes something I like has a nasty personality.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 15, 2019)

My eyes are bothering me again, but I've made an appointment for a couple weeks, so hopefully things'll get cleared up soon!



xRileyx said:


> I’m done.  I’m completely and utterly done.  I’m exhausted too.  I didn’t sleep at all last night because I thought staying up and getting things done would be a good idea.  Well it turns out I didn’t need to.  And now my boss from work is asking me to have another thing in by tonight when I already contributed for this week, all because some guy can’t seem to do his share of the work.  I’m happy that people rely on me, but who am I able to rely on for me?  It’s like no one gives a crap about how I feel at any given time.  It’s almost like I’m invisible to people, and the ones that do come into contact with me ask for stuff and give nothing in return.  I don’t know how I’m going to pull this off, but at least I’ll get a break soon.  I’m so tired and I don’t even know if the work I’ll be doing will be coherent enough because of it.  ****.
> 
> EDIT: I just feel used, man.
> 
> EDIT2: And as usual, no one either irl or online gives a ****.  Whatever.



Sorry you're feeling this way.  I hope you can get a good night's sleep tonight.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 15, 2019)

Ugh, I hate this math homework so much. I just want it to be over and done but I also need to stop procrastinating.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Zane (Apr 15, 2019)

Zane said:


> there's no emojis that can communicate a warm feeling towards someone >://// heart is too played out.. lol



went with a tulip.. I think it worked well >:3c

- - - Post Merge - - -

@ Riley ur doing great keep it up!!!! i'll root for u


----------



## mogyay (Apr 15, 2019)

Zane said:


> went with a tulip.. I think it worked well >:3c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @ Riley ur doing great keep it up!!!! i'll root for u



mine is the bee emoji :' )

i need to fix my sleeping pattern ahh, it's 3am and i'm wide awake


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2019)

Wow my hands hurt like hell... I haven't felt pain this bad in a long time. Too bad I can't get in to see my dermatologist til the end of next week so I get to just suffer with this ;~;


Also I'm still having a really hard time accepting what's happened to the Notre Dame cathedral. I mean... holy **** that's insane.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2019)

Yeesh, I definitely have a lot of respect for you guys! Seems like y' all deal w/ ENTIRELY too much bs! Stay strong, my friends!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 16, 2019)

waiting for an appointment and i feel like im going to be sick


----------



## Soigne (Apr 16, 2019)

i have to stop thinking people have lost interest in me only because they read my message and don?t respond right away.. causes way too much anxiety and emotional stress.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2019)

damn periods can they like stop already?? i dont want kids so ****ing uterus and ovaries etc. die

also ughh feel almost more tired today than when i was sick last week ****


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 16, 2019)

Down in the dumps today more than usual. Could be hormones, not sure.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 16, 2019)

Why am i not Michael Keaton? Don't i deserve to be him for one day so I could be the vulture in Spider-Man homecoming.  I use ****ty humor to hide from my true problems.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 16, 2019)

It just occurred to me that my cat is going to be 11 or 12 this year and that's hitting me like a ton of bricks


----------



## Zane (Apr 16, 2019)

ohhh goddd oh nooo i did something to my shoulder? it's like the space just below my shoulder blade, on my back.. pulled it this morning somehow but worked through the day anyway hoping it would stop and it didn't. Hurts pretty bad at this point, idk what I'm gonna do if it's worse tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> mine is the bee emoji :' )



fuh i wish i was this cute ! haha


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 16, 2019)

**** you.


----------



## Flare (Apr 17, 2019)

my eyes are annoying me a ton. I'll have to go see an eye doctor if this doesn't go away by next week.


----------



## Zane (Apr 17, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Oh no.  I hope your shoulder is okay, Zane.    Hopefully it recovers and feels better soon!



Thanks so much! :,) it feels a little better now that I've slept but it's definitely still making itself known. Might just make a chiropractor appointment, it's been awhile anyway. xp


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 17, 2019)

Going on the adventure with my mum to see her neurologist (being dropped off at the nursing home, riding with her on the bus to doctor), and is a pretty big job. Which is fine, but my cramps decide today's the day to come :')


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm feeling especially weak today. Probably partly because I had a long day yesterday, and I had to trek between my dorm and the place where the chamber orch was performing twice because I forgot my sheet music the first time. Also dealing w cramps and a stomach ache so that doesn't help at all


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 17, 2019)

I wish my hair was light blonde instead of brown


----------



## Bcat (Apr 17, 2019)

anxious and stressed af and feel like I want to cry


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 17, 2019)

Flare said:


> my eyes are annoying me a ton. I'll have to go see an eye doctor if this doesn't go away by next week.



 I've been having the same problem lately. I hope yours get better soon or at least the eye doctor can help.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 17, 2019)

i'M SO SICKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2019)

Tired as hell, probs because I had to spend like half the day moving books around the shelves bc my co-worker still don't know how to sort certain books, or he's lazy bc he knows I go do that idk


----------



## dedenne (Apr 17, 2019)

i dread going back to school and having to look at people who make my life a living hell


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2019)

Thank god I only have like eight days of school left, I absolutely _hate_ this English class!!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 18, 2019)

Had a headache all day today and my eyes are bothering me again. :/



xRileyx said:


> One of our three cats, the one I referred to on here and irl before as Scaredy, passed away due to kidney problems.  Now we only have Sassy and Stinky, our two girl cats left.



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Thank you.  Their actual names are Tucker, Mabilene, and Lulu.  Tucker is the one who passed away.  He was beat up by some guys when he was but a kitten and was rescued by us, and ever since then became distrusting of men.  But my dad and I were very kind to him and gave him pats when we could, so he became more trusting of us over time.  He made a lot of noise at times, but we still loved him to death.  I’m just glad he had a chance to grow up and live somewhat of a long cat life.  May he Rest In Peace.  v_v


Sorry for your loss! ):

Lovely names by the way!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 18, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> One of our three cats, the one I referred to on here and irl before as Scaredy, passed away due to kidney problems.  Now we only have Sassy and Stinky, our two girl cats left.



so sorry for your loss.  My cat is named Sassy too.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 18, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> One of our three cats, the one I referred to on here and irl before as Scaredy, passed away due to kidney problems.  Now we only have Sassy and Stinky, our two girl cats left.



Hey man, I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure Scaredy's in a happy place. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2019)

So tired... ;~;


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 18, 2019)

I've had a slight headache all evening and it won't go away.



xRileyx said:


> One of our three cats, the one I referred to on here and irl before as Scaredy, passed away due to kidney problems.  Now we only have Sassy and Stinky, our two girl cats left.



Really sorry for your loss, dude.  I know how it feels to lose a pet, it's one of the worst feelings in the world.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 19, 2019)

So, an hour ago I had a terrible stomach ache. It was one of those stomach aches that I haven’t had in a long time. And it was painful.

I’m gonna try to eat less tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So tired... ;~;



same too much at work with all the new guys aha


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Soigne (Apr 19, 2019)

tired of being the butt end of every joke


----------



## Flare (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## moonbyu (Apr 19, 2019)

people keep pretending to be smart and it's just sooo annoying..


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 19, 2019)

whoops


----------



## buniichu (Apr 19, 2019)

When you have been talking to someone by texting, and after you left a reply back, you get no reply back in weeks, and months, but you see them still on and stuff, talking to other people, but not you.. T^T


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2019)

dawn_crossing said:


> When you have been talking to someone by texting, and after you left a reply back, you get no reply back in weeks, and months, but you see them still on and stuff, talking to other people, but not you.. T^T



Me like all the time with a friend, you could send him like 15 texts and he could take weeks to reply to you but play stuff with other people like.. uhh


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 19, 2019)

i feel sick.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2019)

I've been realizing how much I'm like my mom. That's not a good thing.


----------



## Zane (Apr 19, 2019)

time to play How Much Longer Can This Headache Last.. enough to totally waste my friday night? almost certainly


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 19, 2019)

So uh, the power just went out in my house, and it doesn't seem like it's comin back on. It's not even raining anymore nor is it windy. My guess, that ****y transformer that the electric company can never fix for atleast 6 years. So now it's a wait for electric to come out here and maybe turn the power back on.

Also I have no source of light, expect my phone that's looses battery by the minute and candles I absolutely refuse to light. I was also gonna go to sleep but without the noise of the AC plus the coolness, it's gonna be so hard. I've grown too accustomed to the noise it makes (its a window unit above my head). Maybe I'll just play some ACNL since I fully charged my Nintendo yesterday until the company comes to fix this. Which won't be till 2am. It's almost midnight rn. Oh joy.

*UPDATE* The power is back on, amazingly. Hope it stays on.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2019)

someone send me some weed freaking sinuses keep hurting

also happy 420 :'D


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 20, 2019)

depression.


----------



## Zane (Apr 20, 2019)

need to get all the cluuuuuuues cuz the new eggs are so awesome but this puzzle has already thrown a wrench into my plans


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2019)

egg hunt

also my sinuses are ****ing me up completely


----------



## amai (Apr 20, 2019)

e g g  h u n t . like dude i have 3 brain cells what do you expect from me


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2019)

..


----------



## rianne (Apr 21, 2019)

Having friends with the same name---gotta pause sometimes since other friends don't refer to one of them by their nickname.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 21, 2019)

Might have had one cookie too many today.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 21, 2019)

Spoiler: Rant



I genuinely hate this event, I'm literally too much of an idiot to find anything. If I can't find one egg, how am I supposed to find a link?

I literally have not found a single egg, and I am trying. I get ideas where an egg might be, go look and then get disappointed that yet again I can't find a damn egg.

I know I said I give up on the main thread, but when new clues come out I glance at them to see if they are easy. It doesn't help either that people say a clue is easy when I go look at it and I have zero idea what it means. I know I'm gonna be so mad at myself when the answers are revealed too. I swear if I was right about clue 7, the one about Pete...



I feel like I'm not doing anythin to celebrate Easter. So far I've done rabbit doodles of ac villagers, but that's really it. Idk what else to do really :/ Maybe I'll make some friendship bracelets with Easter colours in them. Times like this I wish I had more hobbies or was better at doing the ones I have now.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 21, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Spoiler: Rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, don't be so hard on yourself! Last year was the first year I ever really paid attention to the event, and I didn't find a single egg lol. But I did look over what they were after the fact, and I think that experience has helped me some this year. I know it can be frustrating, but it doesn't mean you're stupid, and there's always next year.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 21, 2019)

These darn flowers


----------



## Akimari (Apr 21, 2019)

My eating disorder is only getting worse and worse and Im going to die so young. :')


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 21, 2019)

I get that you're tired just... wow that kinda hurt... </3


----------



## piske (Apr 21, 2019)

Realizing you mean next to nothing to someone who means so much to you. </3


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2019)

Everytime I’m in a good mood it only takes one second for it to be ruined. I’m so embarrassed and depressed right now. :[


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 21, 2019)

Public transit odors. You are going to get naturally bad smelling people of course, then you get bra-less grannies reeking of popcorn butter. That combination is somehow much worse.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 21, 2019)

I don't want to keep on struggling.


----------



## Zane (Apr 21, 2019)

want ditto eggy but 1 egg short >:[ gonna have to wait until the contest egg currency is distributed /whine


----------



## amai (Apr 22, 2019)

i need to talk abt something or just get it out but theres nowhere to do it sigh


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 22, 2019)

Spoiler: I'm full of negativity today



Still can't find an egg for the life of me. This event goes on for so long and at this point I'm just waiting for the clues to be revealed so I can hate myself for not finding them.

I would just share my thoughts for the other clues since even if I get banned from this event, its not like I was gonna get anythin anyway. But they're probably _*wrong*_.

I just hate myself for being stupid at this point.



Also I feel like my Easter was bland and I did nothin special. Not because of this event.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 22, 2019)

I just, I only got one egg and it was one of the easier clues, it was Egg #6.
I'm just lost at finding any other eggs at this points-


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 22, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> I just, I only got one egg and it was one of the easier clues, it was Egg #6.
> I'm just lost at finding any other eggs at this points-



I should have gotten around to doing that before now.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2019)

clues 4 and 5 what are they even....


----------



## lunatepic (Apr 22, 2019)

MY EGGS ARE TURNING OUT HIGHKEY UGLY I regret choosing quail eggs..


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 22, 2019)

Pretty sure I broke my toe this morning. Can't be completely certain as I haven't broken anything before, but the thing isn't functional at all. Luckily I'm not in any pain, but this will definitely be an inconvenience.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## amai (Apr 22, 2019)

i worked rlly hard to get just enough eggs to get the dreamy egg but im only going to get the last three after the egg decorating contest is over, so im rlly worried that ill miss any restock that might happen and i wont be able to get it :,(


----------



## Bcat (Apr 22, 2019)

when u wait all week for an anime episode and it's disappointing af


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 22, 2019)

I’m never gonna get a Dreamy egg...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 22, 2019)

So much to do this week. :/


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 22, 2019)

I wanna spend my eggs and sign off just to get this damn aggravating event over with, but at the same time I don't. If I can save eggs I would but I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2019)

My mother came home from work. The hell, just stop yelling and instigating fights.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My mother came home from work. The hell, just stop yelling and instigating fights.



Literally my dad every single day


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Literally my dad every single day



I'm sorry that you have to deal with that too man </3


----------



## piske (Apr 22, 2019)

Having a tummy ache for the past several days... ;-;


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 22, 2019)

I need to email my classmates to collect data for an assignment but I'm getting really scared and nervous every time I've thought to send it, I need the data back quick but if I keep holding it off I won't meet the deadline since I'll need to set out the data, analyse and come up with a conclusion but I just can't send it aaaaaaaaa


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 22, 2019)

There are so many habits I want to change. Just afraid.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2019)

I don't know why I do this. 

I'm just so behind in school, and I've got a lot of catching up to do. It makes me a bit anxious. Yet, I'm doing nothing besides listening to my mother, who's in the kitchen preaching and reciting religious crap to my grandma. I just don't understand myself sometimes. I'm just letting this feeling of anxiousness eat me alive. I don't know.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 22, 2019)

Not to be dramatic or anything but I cannot handle my school work at this point & I'm going to fail at least one class because of it & I think I will go on academic probation. Lol. I'm fine.


----------



## amai (Apr 23, 2019)

i'm probably gonna miss all the other restocks bc i'm gonna be in school all week so all my work was for nothing woohoo


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## tifachu (Apr 23, 2019)

False tbh. When you die you have no more opportunities to take on. Trust me I was in this boat just a year ago. I didn't have my license, wasn't in school, and wasn't working either. I was suspended from my last college because of a loud and disruptive mental breakdown in my dormitory building. I was so lonely bc all my friends were doing awesome stuff, in school, getting their licenses, all that. and too busy to hang out. Not that it mattered bc I was too depressed to want to go out much anyway and all I did was sleep and watch tv all day. My mother shamed me constantly because she had so many expectations and I just wasn't living up to them at the time. I was 20, and had this exact same mindset. I even ended up in the hospital for a couple weeks because I actually acted on that mindset.

When I got out, I started trying to change my life around.
In under a year I got my license, started working a part-time job with short but crazy hours and am now a full-time student (tuition with the help of my mother and reimbursement from the company I work for). I'm entering my third year next Fall. 

Life is full of ups and downs. Just because you aren't taking life on at the same pace as other people or missed more opportunities doesn't mean you need to keep missing out on them!

The average human life span is currently 79 years, and you're still only 21 (sorry I peeped your profile, I am too) 
That's a lot of time to get well and make it somewhere you can be happy in in life. =)


----------



## Soigne (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm dropping out as a senior in college.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 23, 2019)

my stepsister deleted all my tabs on my laptop. im never forgiving her for this aivkfvwsgfvukafj


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2019)

Eating healthy, actually pretty easy. It's ignoring other addictions that's hard. But one step at a time. So sick of being sick.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 23, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> snip



I'm so sorry to hear that you're feeling this way. I do want to say though that I promise you that things will be different in the future: the beautiful thing about time passing and getting older is that we meet plenty of people along the way & we learn from experiences in many different situations (at work, at school, with friends, with family, on online forums like these, ..). We grow because of all of these. 

When I was your age I also felt pretty lost for various reasons and I didn't have the slightest clue of where I was going, and why I was going there for. I think that's quite a normal feeling to have in your early twenties: life can be so daunting if it doesn't turn out to be like you expected it to be as a teenager. We have such high expectations of life that are so hard to see realised because reality can be very different, I know I did. However in the meanwhile I've graduated, found a great job, met my other half, .. You really never know where life is going to take you. I know it's hard to trust life with these things, or any random stranger like myself giving advice on the internet, but no-one really ever finds out their "one purpose" in life. However, you do eventually grow more into being yourself and being happy with who you are, and that'll bring you most of the things you are now missing so much. And I think that counts as a great purpose


----------



## dedenne (Apr 23, 2019)

i was happy bc my lips looked nice for once then i dropped toothpaste down my top. what a way to ruin my mood


----------



## Zireael (Apr 23, 2019)

tifachu said:


> False tbh. When you die you have no more opportunities to take on. Trust me I was in this boat just a year ago. I didn't have my license, wasn't in school, and wasn't working either. I was suspended from my last college because of a loud and disruptive mental breakdown in my dormitory building. I was so lonely bc all my friends were doing awesome stuff, in school, getting their licenses, all that. and too busy to hang out. Not that it mattered bc I was too depressed to want to go out much anyway and all I did was sleep and watch tv all day. My mother shamed me constantly because she had so many expectations and I just wasn't living up to them at the time. I was 20, and had this exact same mindset. I even ended up in the hospital for a couple weeks because I actually acted on that mindset.
> 
> When I got out, I started trying to change my life around.
> In under a year I got my license, started working a part-time job with short but crazy hours and am now a full-time student (tuition with the help of my mother and reimbursement from the company I work for). I'm entering my third year next Fall.
> ...



This is a really nice post, and such a wonderfully positive outlook to have. Definitely resonated with me a bit when I read it too so thanks for sharing your experiences so eloquently. Glad to hear you're doing better, and to anyone else it may involve here; take care of yourself.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 23, 2019)

my spring break just ended n ive forgotten how tired school makes me. studying & remembering stuff is so much harder


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## piske (Apr 23, 2019)

Think I need to revisit the gastroenterologist, I feel sick every time I eat rn. ;3;


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 23, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I just really don’t know what my purpose in life is and I don’t think I’ll ever find out.  I have no purpose.



Don't know why the post only snipped that part but okay.

If you wanna make some more friends, hmu! I don't get alot of work, so I'm usually at home doing nothing of importance. In fact I only got 2 days this actual week. I relate about having only one friend, she's also busy at a college so her and I haven't talked in probably months.

And you're so young! (20? 21?) There's no real way fo you to know excactly what you want to do with your life. You've barely stepped into the harsh cruel world of adults, you've barely had time to take in everything and process it.

Also, you live for you, not anyone else. Living for other people shouldn't be a priority in your case. No one is literally depending in you to feed them because they phyical can't. You have to live for you in order to enjoy yourself and enjoy life. You are the priorty, others come later. This holds true for many life situations.

Your purpose will come to you, annoyingly enough, with time. You have to grow first before you can even decide what to do with your life. If you think you have no purpose, make your purpose finding ways to make you genuinely happy with you and life. Once you've achieved that (again, with lots of time, talking and knowing yourself) then you can focus on what's on the outside: carrers, money, adulting, ect... you can't be happy with others if not yourself first.

*TLDR*: It's going to take alot of time, but once you are genuinely happy, you can then focus on outside factors, outside people, ect... You're too young to want to die, and even if you still feel that way, I don't want you die.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 23, 2019)

Sorry, my phone lags (alot) so I didn't realize you had already posted before me ^^\


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2019)

I won't be able to relax tonight until prob around 10:30-11pm


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 23, 2019)

My family's fighting again.


----------



## piske (Apr 23, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My family's fighting again.



I’m sorry.


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 23, 2019)

allergies


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 23, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My family's fighting again.



I'm sorry you have to go through it. I can relate as that was literally me over easter weekend, I just have to walk away otherwise I'll give myself a headache...

Sad thing is I'll be back to that in a days time ugh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 23, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm sorry you have to go through it. I can relate as that was literally me over easter weekend, I just have to walk away otherwise I'll give myself a headache...
> 
> Sad thing is I'll be back to that in a days time ugh



Thank you. I'm sorry you have to deal with that sort of thing as well. </3


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2019)

Boy, I have a longer way to go than I thought. But I'm glad I started today.


----------



## rianne (Apr 24, 2019)

Comments about weight gain today. Added to my self loathing.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 24, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> @Nougat: I wanted to thank you for reminding me that we do learn more and meet more people as we get older.  I guess the things I am missing in life like my other half, a house, and more are things I?ll just meet and acquire as I get older.  I did want to say though that I have the three careers that I want to get into already chosen and am set on working towards them as we speak.  The positive things out of this are that after switching majors twice, I?ll still be graduating on time and know the major I?m doing right now is the right one for me as I have a natural niche for it.  And I already have planned out what careers I?m pursuing and even have contacts for some of them through my parents, so I guess that?s more than a lot of people my age can say.
> 
> Anyway, thank you both for your kind words and helping me feel better.  HistoryH22 contacted me as well and related to me about his past, so I?m very grateful that you guys took time out of your days to console me when you didn?t have to.  I honestly think what I posted was really immature of myself and so I?m going to delete the majority of it now.  I picked myself back up this morning after missing a class and made it to my other ones.  That?s all we can do sometimes in situations like these.  Pick ourselves back up and keep moving forward, so that?s what I?ll do.  I don?t have any regrets about what I said though.  I?m going to live my life regret-free if anything.  Thank you.



I deleted your quoted text in my reply as well, so it's all gone now. But good thinking about living regret-free, that'll serve you very well in the future. Good luck!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2019)

I can't seem to wake up early anymore lol

I'm so ready for this school year to be over. I'm exhausted and I believe it's time for a well deserved break.


----------



## princepoke (Apr 24, 2019)

i was selling my ipad and the buyer planned for it just fell off the face of the earth 
he wont reply to me (sighs)
guess its back to the boards


----------



## Velo (Apr 24, 2019)

So much stuff is bothering me right now, it bothers me.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2019)

timezones... what's with the 6 pm edt all the time


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 24, 2019)

i shouldnt be this tired


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2019)

It’s my grandma’s birthday today and she’s very sick. She’s been sleeping and throwing up the past couple of days and my mom says we may need to get her checked out. I’m really worried.


----------



## Marte (Apr 24, 2019)

The Egg Hunt banner wont stop haunting me.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 24, 2019)

*Spends 30 minutes on a tough mini-boss battle in Persona 5*
*finally wins and gets to progress*
*forgets to save right after and gets into a random enemy battle and dies*
*has to redo that boss battle all over again because I didn't save after that boss fight*
Literally wtf. Why. Kill me.


----------



## Zane (Apr 24, 2019)

boy fix ya phone!!!!!!


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2019)

No one wants to play Draw Something with me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 24, 2019)

Just gotta get myself to get some schoolwork done. Also, I was rushing this morning, and I swallowed a pill without any water. Just popped it in my mouth. It's been stuck in my throat all day - I've tried eating a banana and gulping water, but it's still stuck. 



Nox said:


> It’s my grandma’s birthday today and she’s very sick. She’s been sleeping and throwing up the past couple of days and my mom says we may need to get her checked out. I’m really worried.



Hey, I'm sorry about your grandma. Hopefully she'll be alright. <3


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

Nox said:


> It’s my grandma’s birthday today and she’s very sick. She’s been sleeping and throwing up the past couple of days and my mom says we may need to get her checked out. I’m really worried.



Oh wow I'm so sorry, that can't be easy. Hang in there, I hope the checkup goes well!


----------



## rianne (Apr 24, 2019)

I haven't been able to see my therapist in almost two months so  I've just been hanging on & crying almost every day and it's really pathetic lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 24, 2019)

rianne said:


> I haven't been able to see my therapist in almost two months so  I've just been hanging on & crying almost every day and it's really pathetic lol.



Hey, I'm really sorry that you're going through this... Hope you'll be able to see your therapist sometime soon. I know it can get pretty tough, but try and hang in there. Feel free to shoot me a PM or something if you want to talk, alright? <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 24, 2019)

My nose was bleeding. Its fine now.


----------



## rianne (Apr 24, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey, I'm really sorry that you're going through this... Hope you'll be able to see your therapist sometime soon. I know it can get pretty tough, but try and hang in there. Feel free to shoot me a PM or something if you want to talk, alright? <3



<3
Thank you for your kind words and I appreciate the offer. I don't like talking about my issues in depth online but sometimes I just have to "mini vent" here & there. My appointment is May 1st so just a bit more to go. . .there's just a lot going on and each day is such a struggle.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

rianne said:


> <3
> Thank you for your kind words and I appreciate the offer. I don't like talking about my issues in depth online but sometimes I just have to "mini vent" here & there. My appointment is May 1st so just a bit more to go. . .there's just a lot going on and each day is such a struggle.



Whatever happens, we love you c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Such a persistent headache (or start of a migraine), no choice but to rest. However, have to wait another hour to take my meds first </3


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

Lack of sleep. Haven't slept in who knows how long. Hope I get some soon!


----------



## rianne (Apr 24, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Whatever happens, we love you c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Such a persistent headache (or start of a migraine), no choice but to rest. However, have to wait another hour to take my meds first </3



<3
Hope that pain subsides. :c You are well deserving of rest though; you do so much each day.


----------



## Zane (Apr 24, 2019)

forgot the pw to my singular most important email address because it's been so long since I actually tried to sign in (keep it signed in literally 24/7 on my laptop) ffffffuuuuuuuhgfhfhkg


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 24, 2019)

rianne said:


> <3
> Thank you for your kind words and I appreciate the offer. I don't like talking about my issues in depth online but sometimes I just have to "mini vent" here & there. My appointment is May 1st so just a bit more to go. . .there's just a lot going on and each day is such a struggle.



Of course - and I can understand that. c: I know it can get pretty difficult sometimes...but we're rooting for you. It won't be too long until the appointment - hang in there man. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2019)

My computer is like refusing to connect to the internet. Just when I really need to write this journal entry for english...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 25, 2019)

Unexpected expense.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 25, 2019)

So possibly lost a week of my birth control (Tiff how the hell do you lose a whole weekly pill box in your room). I can hopefully replace the pack a week early, but man I'm ashamed of myself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rianne said:


> <3
> Hope that pain subsides. :c You are well deserving of rest though; you do so much each day.



Omg you're so sweet, thanks so much <3 I'm rooting for you too!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2019)

A bumblebee or something got in my room through the AC, I'm guessing. Top this on top of the spiders and house centipedes I get all the time and I can't WAIT to move upstairs!!


----------



## Hat' (Apr 25, 2019)

I have to do a Japanese oral presentation and I'm definitely not going to work on it until the last minute


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 25, 2019)

Seriously. Whenever I feel like I want to do something, I don't end up doing it at all. I blame Youtube and my brain giving me dopamine to prevent me of doing something productive.


----------



## Zireael (Apr 25, 2019)

My eyes are so bloodshot from my allergies I hate it


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm tired of being tired. I hope I get restful sleep tonight. Bah.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2019)

This stupid english class is just dsfiuhseiurgbaesjkhrbfglakjwe



I'm so glad I only have one more class after this. I hateeeeee thissssssss


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2019)

Every morning at work I get a stomach ache/nausea. It’s REALLY annoying!

Also, update on my grandma: she’s feeling better! Just needs to rest for one more day.


----------



## piske (Apr 25, 2019)

HEADACHE. ;0;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm so tired of writing essays... I'm not even an English major (or anywhere near that) And I swear I've written... like at least eleven essays this semester and I still have more to do. I'm honestly just so burned out, I don't have any creativity left to write these stupid essays...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 25, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm so tired of writing essays... I'm not even an English major (or anywhere near that) And I swear I've written... like at least eleven essays this semester and I still have more to do. I'm honestly just so burned out, I don't have any creativity left to write these stupid essays...


I really hate writing essays too. Don't be jealous, but I finished up a research paper that I've been working weeks on.

I'm no guru, but maybe take a little break. Then work back on it when you feel refreshed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 25, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm so tired of writing essays... I'm not even an English major (or anywhere near that) And I swear I've written... like at least eleven essays this semester and I still have more to do. I'm honestly just so burned out, I don't have any creativity left to write these stupid essays...



I hate essays too. Not that I don’t know what to write, but I have no joy doing homework that requires the computer.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm procrastinating this essay sooooo hard rn and I really wish I could stop but I just can't :,)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 26, 2019)

Hmm. Haven't been here in a loong time. It feels bittersweet.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 26, 2019)

so flipping tired but still have 3 hours of work to do. Plus there's so much left to do because we're so short staffed, what a big oof .-.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 26, 2019)

I hate my statistics class online
There’s no PowerPoint or anything.... I basically just read the textbook which I don’t mind, but I can’t find examples to solve some of the questions


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Halony (Apr 26, 2019)

I haven't been on this forum for a while and I hoped some more information about the new Animal Crossing would have been out. But nope.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 26, 2019)

These workouts are refreshing, but boy am I ACHING lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2019)

My laptop broke on Tuesday and I've been in hell without it...I hope I can fix it this weekend. ::


----------



## Marte (Apr 26, 2019)

My Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns file is gone <'3. Oh well, a good time to start fresh on it.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2019)

A friend hasn't responded to ANY of my messages on Steam for the past 3 weeks or so...wondering what the hell's going on!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2019)

A little tired. But I still need to shower.


----------



## piske (Apr 26, 2019)

Having nightmares literally every night. It’s exhausting. >_>


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 26, 2019)

I need to start taking better care of myself, my mental health is so bad and my self-esteem is at its lowest ever :,,) it’s just hard to be motivated to get better when I always feel like crap


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2019)

Don’t wanna go to work tomorrow lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2019)

My throat still hurts from swallowing that pill.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kammm said:


> I need to start taking better care of myself, my mental health is so bad and my self-esteem is at its lowest ever :,,) it’s just hard to be motivated to get better when I always feel like crap



I feel you on that </3 hope things will get better for you c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2019)

Can't sleep


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2019)

Discord. I love how they keep updating layouts and gifs and whatnot but they never actually fix so your settings get saved. Dunno if it is because i have both on desktop and phone but it's driving me nuts.

Also my dad stop being a douche I can see right through you. You don't call someone and ask if they got paid like wtf try harder having a good reason to call ****ing ass.


----------



## Halony (Apr 27, 2019)

I m so tired, but the sun's up so I won t be able to sleep again. My body wouldn't let me.


----------



## Marte (Apr 27, 2019)

That's right, Patril is gone. I'm so smart, thought it was possible to play on both my and my sisters town with two different SD cards in the same DS. ㋡ Goodbye town that I've had since the start. 

...

㋡㋡㋡

Time to start over.


----------



## piske (Apr 27, 2019)

Woke-up with a headache... That’s not even fair xD


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

Spoiler: HUGE Endgame spoiler






Spoiler: srsly, I'm talking character death here



I'm living in a world where Tony Stark is dead and I hate it


----------



## boring (Apr 27, 2019)

i wanna reach out and be friends with those i see on tbt and think are cool but im so crap at talking to people


----------



## Soigne (Apr 27, 2019)

i keep getting distracted every five seconds while trying to write my research paper


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Zane (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm so hungry ;_;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2019)

Zane said:


> I'm so hungry ;_;



Right now, I’m definitely feeling the opposite.


----------



## Zane (Apr 27, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Right now, I?m definitely feeling the opposite.



That's no fun either, sorry Apple ;[


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2019)

My tailbone is really bothering me. Still can't believe I broke it (again) =w=​


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 27, 2019)

- C'mon Tiff, you're doing great on the eating decent and working out, don't do it!
-But... chewy brownie cookies ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skywalker said:


> My tailbone is really bothering me. Still can't believe I broke it (again) =w=​



Whoa I'm so sorry! How'd that happen


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> - C'mon Tiff, you're doing great on the eating decent and working out, don't do it!
> -But... chewy brownie cookies ;-;
> 
> -----
> ...



I... I fell down the stairs ;w; The first time I broke it, which was back in December, I slid on ice on the concrete... ;w; It sucks, but I'll live xD 

Another thing that bothers me today is that... My stepmom legit won't stop complaining about every single little thing. :V​


----------



## Zane (Apr 27, 2019)

The audio on my TV suddenly stopped working >:/ I was using it just an hour ago and then wandered off to do other things, came back and the sound is totally gone. Ugh.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 27, 2019)

Random headache on only one side of my head. And I want to play more videogames but that's not good for headaches.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 27, 2019)

Skywalker said:


> I... I fell down the stairs ;w; The first time I broke it, which was back in December, I slid on ice on the concrete... ;w; It sucks, but I'll live xD
> 
> Another thing that bothers me today is that... My stepmom legit won't stop complaining about every single little thing. :V​



Ah no ;-; I'm sorry, hope you get well soon my dear!


----------



## pavlov (Apr 27, 2019)

something that has been bothering me lately has been feeling mixed emotions, 24/7, today i feel rather complete and certain about how i feel. but, on a normal day, since this happens on a daily basis, i never know what i feel. 
i feel ok, i feel fine, i feel happy, i feel sad, i feel mad, i feel annoyed.
that's usually what i feel, all at once. there's no way for me to describe it.
do any of you feel the same way? sometimes i feel like it's only me. but i know i can't be alone, there's someone out there that feels the same feelings i do. no ones ever alone with what they feel, there's always someone out there who is feeling the same thing. 7.5 billion people in the world, right? probably more, but, the point is there are plenty of people in this world feeling or going through the same thing you are. you're never alone.
that kinda went off topic, but yeah, my feelings bother me.​


----------



## Soigne (Apr 27, 2019)

really ****ing lonely tonight


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 27, 2019)

pavlov said:


> something that has been bothering me lately has been feeling mixed emotions, 24/7, today i feel rather complete and certain about how i feel. but, on a normal day, since this happens on a daily basis, i never know what i feel.
> i feel ok, i feel fine, i feel happy, i feel sad, i feel mad, i feel annoyed.
> that's usually what i feel, all at once. there's no way for me to describe it.
> do any of you feel the same way? sometimes i feel like it's only me. but i know i can't be alone, there's someone out there that feels the same feelings i do. no ones ever alone with what they feel, there's always someone out there who is feeling the same thing. 7.5 billion people in the world, right? probably more, but, the point is there are plenty of people in this world feeling or going through the same thing you are. you're never alone.
> that kinda went off topic, but yeah, my feelings bother me.​



Oh yeah, more common than you may think! In fact, I think it may be considered normal whether we hide it or not. I don't think someone can be 100% happy, as great as that would be. You're not alone <3


----------



## piske (Apr 27, 2019)

Soigne said:


> really ****ing lonely tonight



Same. Hang in there!


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2019)

Felt something crawling on the back of my neck before I was about to eat dinner. Shook my shirt and it was a nasty spider. Now I’m all paranoid and itchy.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 28, 2019)

Can't even get motivated to get started on this project, maybe need to wait til I feel refreshed tomorrow


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 28, 2019)

I want to be normal. I don't want to be like this. I don't want to be dysfunctional.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 28, 2019)

I was able to clear a night to have a stiff drink or 2. I kinda want to go full Hasselhoff, but lack the cheeseburger.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

headache ugh lol oops might or might not had too much red wine last night *cough*

and rip my wallet but i really wanted those things but hey i got my first more or less full salary and i deserve something man


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2019)

My first exam is in 48hrs, I'm nowhere near ready. I asked for support from the university and they denied me and instead recommended I resit the exams two months later (too late, I need my results before the end of May to be eligible for something I'm applying for). I also can't confirm that the injuries preventing me from working as hard as I want to will have fully cleared up by June anyway.


----------



## carp (Apr 28, 2019)

i'm hating the maths component of my psychology course.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

Tina said:


> My first exam is in 48hrs, I'm nowhere near ready. I asked for support from the university and they denied me and instead recommended I resit the exams two months later (too late, I need my results before the end of May to be eligible for something I'm applying for). I also can't confirm that the injuries preventing me from working as hard as I want to will have fully cleared up by June anyway.



 I'm sorry they denied you all that...hope you can somehow still make it through!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2019)

I had too much social interaction yesterday and now I'm a complete shut-in 

Also I have my English paper due tomorrow and I still haven't been able to start it xhdoebrjif


----------



## Velo (Apr 28, 2019)

These meds make me so hungry and so thirsty and it's so annoying. Also my brother is bothering me. Also I really need to dye my hair. Which like isn't necessarily bothering me but it's just cumbersome pffft. I guess it's a complaining day.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

if anyone wonders why i dont like kids: they are clingy and approaches you creepily and expects me to do parental tasks.


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> if anyone wonders why i dont like kids: they are clingy and approaches you creepily and expects me to do parental tasks.


They’re kind of mischievous too, especially when they get into middle school. You can’t do anything about either.


----------



## MeganPenguin (Apr 28, 2019)

I hate the feeling my school gives me. Now they think I'm not trusted. It makes me so paranoid. I constantly think I'm being watched. Probability is that I am.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm so tired. My grandma is here and she's begging me not to go to this convention I've always wanted to go to. But. She keeps begging me not to go, trying to _bribe_ me. It's really getting on my nerves. 

My side is also really bothering me. I think it's because of what happened when I broke my tailbone. If I sit for too long, the pain starts to spread everywhere else... =w=​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> They’re kind of mischievous too, especially when they get into middle school. You can’t do anything about either.



yeah this was actually directed at like preschool kids but yeah those too ugh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 28, 2019)

I've got loads of schoolwork to catch up on. The papers that I have in my binder are ones that should've been turned in weeks, even months ago. I hope to catch up fairly soon. 

Also, I'm pretty tired. I drank a cup of coffee earlier, but it doesn't seem to help - maybe I put in too much milk.


----------



## Marte (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi I'm single now.


----------



## hestu (Apr 28, 2019)

Some guy just tried to run me down with his car because i told him not to back into my vehicle basically


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 28, 2019)

My ear hurts </3


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 28, 2019)

Funny how you can _tell_ me to do somethin, but you drag out for months when I _ask_ you to do something :/


----------



## rianne (Apr 28, 2019)

Marte said:


> Hi I'm single now.



<3
If you'd like to talk feel free to PM me. Sending positive vibes your way.

- - -

I had a really gross dream where I was with another person. I woke up pretty disgusted by my subconscious self. . .


----------



## Zireael (Apr 28, 2019)

It's 1am and I'm supposed to be up at 6:30 so I can go to an interview tomorrow but I can't sleep and I'm just wondering what the hell is the point in anything. I've been on a low lately and I wish I had someone close to turn to who cared. I'm tired of being in limbo and toughing it out alone is wearing me thin, yet at the same time I push people away when I get like this because I don't want to be annoying, or seem weak... I had a miniature school reunion on Friday due to a funeral and it was nice seeing people I hadn't seen in like 10 years but honestly I can't see them staying in touch with me. I've always been an outsider and it will probably remain that way.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 28, 2019)

i hate being poor.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 28, 2019)

I know this sounds childish but... sometimes I wonder if you really miss me much at all.


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2019)

Lately I?ve been getting more and more negative. Pretty much about everything. Why am I such a downer?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 29, 2019)

I want to talk about people that where in another AC group to see if they posted here at one point. People did complain about this place there. It would be rude, but some of these people were frequently annoying. Kept posting weird fan art they commissioned, that only they had an interest in.


----------



## Marte (Apr 29, 2019)

rianne said:


> <3
> If you'd like to talk feel free to PM me. Sending positive vibes your way.



Sweet of you, thank you ♡


----------



## Zireael (Apr 29, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Hey, sorry you feel this way.  I can definitely relate and feel like I?m an outsider for sure at times.  Hopefully you can start feeling better about things soon.  If you ever need to vent about something I?m all ears.



Hey thanks, I appreciate that. I feel a little better after the short sleep I had, surprisingly. Hope you're doing okay, I'd be glad to return the offer should you ever feel like you need it.


----------



## rianne (Apr 29, 2019)

Family is back to their usual---arguments and resentment.

I'm so glad I'll be out of the house for the whole day tomorrow.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 29, 2019)

rianne said:


> Family is back to their usual---arguments and resentment.
> 
> I'm so glad I'll be out of the house for the whole day tomorrow.



God, I can relate to this hard, unfortunately. Well, not the being out of the house part, but family arguing and being resentful. Especially recently, my folks used to rarely argue but now they have a big argument like once a week or once every two weeks. Hoping things start to get better on your end, at least. And if you ever need to vent, you can feel free to PM me or something, I'm all ears.


----------



## rianne (Apr 29, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> God, I can relate to this hard, unfortunately. Well, not the being out of the house part, but family arguing and being resentful. Especially recently, my folks used to rarely argue but now they have a big argument like once a week or once every two weeks. Hoping things start to get better on your end, at least. And if you ever need to vent, you can feel free to PM me or something, I'm all ears.



Mine have been arguing for so many years that my therapist likened my experience to some aspects of Stockholm syndrome. Big yikes. They also argue almost every day. . .

Thankfully I was able to wait it out in my room and I get to talk about it with my therapist soon. Thanks for the offer as well; it means a lot to me just to be "heard" in this thread at all. <3 I hope your situation improves as well.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 29, 2019)

I had a dream last night.

It was about the new Avengers movie.



Spoiler: spoilers for endgame



Well. I was my OC, Piper. She?s more like my persona, since she is me... but, since she?s married to Bucky. And Bucky went in the snap; but came back in Endgame? and Piper was so happy. I was so happy to see him back. I remember Piper tackled Bucky into one big hug, and started fighting against past Thanos and his Chittauri army, or however you spell that word.. and... Piper had to see her nephew die. Tony. So, she?s Howard?s sister, Tony?s father?s sister. I remember watching Tony die right in front of Peter, Piper, and Pepper- (if you get the pun- the way I ordered their names, kudos to you~). Anyways, Piper got what she wanted the most back, but lost someone she never wanted to lose... The dream keeps playing through my head. It was horrible. Like- a nightmarish dream...



And it?s causing me a lot of anxiety... I wish I didn?t have to take fictional characters so seriously... but it?s what comforts me. :s​


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

i'm just hoping i don't work same shift as a certain someone that keeps bothering me tonight >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2019)

jog agency ppl basically hunting me because a certain person forgot to give me info about a thing and how to do it sigh.


----------



## piske (Apr 29, 2019)

My seasonal allergies are driving me bonkers!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I hope it’s fine that I found this typo really funny, especially because the rest of the sentence still makes as much sense with it as if it didn’t have a typo, xD lmaooo
> 
> Anyway, I hope that you get the information you need and that it all works out.



yeah sorry i hate typing on keyboards and this one has a real weird layout lol

thank you, i do too. although i think they ****ed bc i looked at the work practice contract and i did not find anything about reporting to job agency lol :/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2019)

also found out they removed the OG most hilarious names video from youtube


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 29, 2019)

I know that all this will take time just... idk how I can handle this much longer. I love you too, and thank you for your honesty.

I just need to focus on myself for a while.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2019)

So much to do...yikes.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2019)

12hrs until exam. Bricking it. Glad I only need 30% to pass and even though I've covered all of the content I'm just so paranoid that the questions are going to be on my weakest areas.

I think the worst part is that, once it's over, I have only 46hrs to prepare for the next one. So the crazy starts all over again.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2019)

I hate myself for being too much of a coward to do anything to change my life.


----------



## Halony (Apr 29, 2019)

I have to write essays right now but I'm procrastinating and I'm hating myself for it at the same time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2019)

For some reason I feel like part of my heart was just torn out... like I feel depressed but I'm not really.


Idk maybe I need to play more SM64/Odyssey


----------



## Soigne (Apr 29, 2019)

t-minus six hours until this paper is due and i'm rewatching the office for the 8th time


----------



## piske (Apr 29, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I hate myself for being too much of a coward to do anything to change my life.



I feel seen >_>;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2019)

It's been bothering me all day. I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 29, 2019)

I need a newer blu-ray player that isn't as picky.


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2019)

That slow panic deep within... it’s coming back. );


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2019)

God I STILL hate it when a person I can't stand makes something I like.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2019)

Keep getting episodes of lightheadedness...it's SUPER uncomfortable!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 29, 2019)

Nox said:


> That slow panic deep within... it?s coming back. );



Anxiety?


----------



## piske (Apr 29, 2019)

I was trimming my eyebrows, and I unintentionally (and stupidly) cut into my brow, and now I have a weird dent! Yayyy, so dumb! ;v;


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Anxiety?


Yeah but when it is at its worst.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2019)

overose said:


> I was trimming my eyebrows, and I unintentionally (and stupidly) cut into my brow, and now I have a weird dent! Yayyy, so dumb! ;v;



If it makes u feel better my mom was trimming my dad?s brows once and accidentally hacked half of it off. No one noticed or cared though


----------



## rianne (Apr 29, 2019)

Nox said:


> Yeah but when it is at its worst.



I have an anxiety disorder. I totally empathize and I hope it subsides soon. <3 Hang in there. You're much stronger than you think.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 29, 2019)

I can still feel where I aggressively bit my tongue yesterday and it hurts a little when I talk, eat or drink. I can feel my tongue rub against my mouth or teeth or somethin. I was talkin to a customer earlier today taking a cake order and I thought it was bleeding a bit. Didn't taste any blood thou soo...


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2019)

rianne said:


> I have an anxiety disorder. I totally empathize and I hope it subsides soon. <3 Hang in there. You're much stronger than you think.


Thank you!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 29, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> “You ever get so lonely you can’t stand the blue color of the clear sky?  You think a Pokemon ever feels that way?”  - an NPC in Pokemon Black/White.
> 
> This is how I felt earlier studying and listening to others in the same building laughing and talking with each other.  A depressing feeling indeed.



Relate. I don't go out in social settings much anymore, I mostly go to work and home (gots no peeps to go out with) but back in my school days I would get so lonely being by myself while hearing and seeing others have fun with their friends. Meanwhile I was too shy to speak up or join anyone.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 30, 2019)

Tiff you're 25 years old and phone calls still give you anxiety ;;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 30, 2019)

Cyrano just gave me a microwave for my birthday in acnl wtf he’s not invited next year


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 30, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Tiff you're 25 years old and phone calls still give you anxiety ;;



So relatable. Not even going to lie. I'm 18, yet I can't even speak with relatives on the phone. :s


----------



## Halony (Apr 30, 2019)

I feel like I need a huge break from life for a month or so, but life won't allow it and that makes me sad.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 30, 2019)

Skywalker said:


> So relatable. Not even going to lie. I'm 18, yet I can't even speak with relatives on the phone. :s



I know right ;-;


----------



## piske (Apr 30, 2019)

Still sad about you.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 30, 2019)

Tailbone is still giving me problems.

I’m running on 3-4 hours of sleep.

I’m hungry; even though I legit just ate. 

I’ve been playing AC:NL because I finally got my brother’s old 3DS to update, so I’ve been taking advantage of time to play it. I need to take better care of myself.​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Tiff you're 25 years old and phone calls still give you anxiety ;;



I'm 27 I hate being on the phone regardless who it is


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm sitting in my last English class for the semester and uGH IT COULDN'T GO FAST ENOUGHHHHH


----------



## Psydye (Apr 30, 2019)

Lack of sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2019)

also can you guys let me have a job and focus on that and now give me random info about some other **** i have to attend its not even gonna help  but okay


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Tiff you're 25 years old and phone calls still give you anxiety ;;



This is so relatable...I dread every phone call I have to make and seldom answer any calls unless they're from my mom.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2019)

I neeeeed bandaids so bad


----------



## lunatepic (Apr 30, 2019)

people that say that because big corporations are responsible for the majority of climate change means that their individual consumer choices don't matter,,,, and that ultimately anything they do will be ineffective,,, make me ???? :^))


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 30, 2019)

big interview tomorrow and yall best believe im shaking as hecc
im dumb and i fear i will say smth dumb tomorrow and ruin my chances into getting into one of my dream med schools mmmm


----------



## Soigne (Apr 30, 2019)

haven't slept in a few nights. majorly stressed out. i cried during lecture today. feel like my heart is ramming out of my chest from anxiety. stupid lonely. miss my ex more than anything.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 30, 2019)

hmmmm can the person next to me in the library please stop looking at me every 2 seconds. I get it dude, it's hard to focus, I feel that. But it doesn't help when I see you look my way out the corner of my eye >:c Yeah I'm browsing an AC forum what about it lmaooo

also I forgot to bring my headphones to uni oof


----------



## piske (Apr 30, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> big interview tomorrow and yall best believe im shaking as hecc
> im dumb and i fear i will say smth dumb tomorrow and ruin my chances into getting into one of my dream med schools mmmm



From what I've seen of you, you're not dumb in the least! Best of luck tomorrow, I'm sure you'll do great! <3


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 30, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> hmmmm can the person next to me in the library please stop looking at me every 2 seconds. I get it dude, it's hard to focus, I feel that. But it doesn't help when I see you look my way out the corner of my eye >:c Yeah I'm browsing an AC forum what about it lmaooo
> 
> also I forgot to bring my headphones to uni oof



Tell em sis lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

&

Omg, so I talked to our sponsors and they're very nice, but it's pretty intimidating to work in the pace they need. I'm still kind of a noob in Photoshop, and I'm just so nervous of these changes. These are great nonetheless, just terrifying as well lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 1, 2019)

This game and pokemon seem to attract the weird kind of furries.


----------



## rianne (May 1, 2019)

Second time my appointment was canceled + rescheduled. . .I'm numb after the news and ended up eating lunch. I'm now reading the Chilling Adventures of Sabrina vol. 1 comic I got a little while ago. 

Idk I just hope I can make it another month without another "mini" breakdown.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

okay this will be like last time i take on a job that requires you to go to adult daycare activities like **** you job coaches


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 1, 2019)

I'm still feeling quite sick after I've pretty much only slept since friday. 
God, I have a phobia of puking and I have the grippe where you puke a lot. Fun -_-


----------



## buny (May 1, 2019)

haven't been able to do art in a long time, cuz i always feel too tired after work :<


----------



## Stella-Io (May 1, 2019)

buny said:


> haven't been able to do art in a long time, cuz i always feel too tired after work :<



Relate on this so hard.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 1, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> This game and pokemon seem to attract the weird kind of furries.



What have you had the misfortune of seeing


----------



## hamster (May 1, 2019)

bored


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

someone buy or trade my dreamy eggo lol


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 1, 2019)

green candy coloured like stinky vomit


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2019)

My friend hasn't responded to any of my messages on Steam for the past 4-5 weeks. Wondering if he's pissed off at me or something?!


----------



## Bcat (May 1, 2019)

lonely. bored. frustrated. I hate being so idle and worthless


----------



## piske (May 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> lonely. bored. frustrated. I hate being so idle and worthless



+sad and this is me! I'm sorry, Bcat. :<


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2019)

Finals, finals and more finals...make it stop. :c


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 1, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Finals, finals and more finals...make it stop. :c



Good luck, dude! I’m sure you’ll do great.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 2, 2019)

I'd like to know when I ripped my pants today. I hope I didn't bend over in front of anyone.


----------



## Halony (May 2, 2019)

I can't focus. I'm so tired I could sleep anywhere.


----------



## HistoryH22 (May 2, 2019)

My inability to have meaningful sleep is frustrating. I'd be more angry if I wasn't so tired.


----------



## Bcat (May 2, 2019)

Revisiting a particularly disturbing true crime story and made myself sad.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2019)

I'm trying to study for my history final and my ability to focus is completely nonexistent. Having ADD is a real pain sometimes.


----------



## piske (May 2, 2019)

sad


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

Whyyyyy am I always so tired that I feel like a zombie?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2019)

It's 2am and I can't fall asleep


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 3, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's 2am and I can't fall asleep



Are cats screaming over there too?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 3, 2019)

That I'm almost broke here with tbt and I bought a Sakura egg by accident. I was stupid and thought it was a Zen egg (which to be fair, has sakura on it!!) And I can't earn tbt fast enough cuz I don't really have anything of value to sell. Villagers don't sell for much anymore and I don't time travel in my town so I can't exactly fulfil furniture orders realistically. I just want all my eggies :'(


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2019)

Soooo last night I went to a midnight breakfast that the campus was hosting, and I came back to my dorm with a small bowl of gummy bears, fruit snacks, Skittles, etc.
Well last night part of the reason why I couldn't sleep is because my stomach was bothering me, but I cant do a whole lot about it since taking medicine for it makes me even more sick, so I just went to bed.

Well then I wake up this morning and I'm having a lot of issues with nausea. Idk if it's because I'm not used to eating so much sweets at once, or if it just didn't settle with me for some reason. But now I'm prob gonna deal with this all day. How wonderful.


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## piske (May 3, 2019)

can't find a high-res avi i like :T


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Minor bother, but I’m going to be 22 in two days and I still never had a girlfriend before.  But whatever, I’m not going to define my self worth based on something trivial like that.  I would probably either freak out or faint just from holding hands with a girl anyway, LMAO



Bruh I didn't have a bf than later than that so dw and don't freak out bruh.

anyways i wish i hadn't so crappy WA villager card but at least i have sanrio ig lol


----------



## piske (May 3, 2019)

really wanna quit my job...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2019)

I didn't get to sleep last night until 2:30am and then I woke up at like 8am so I'm suuuuper tired ;;


----------



## buny (May 3, 2019)

overose said:


> really wanna quit my job...



thiiiiiiiiiis


----------



## Soigne (May 3, 2019)

anxiet?


----------



## Zireael (May 3, 2019)

My neighbour really can't seem to leave me alone when I need space it's kinda stressing me out... He knows when I leave, when I get home, and if I'm home later than usual he asks "still not home yet?". It's gotten to the point where I want to keep my curtains closed and my bedroom light off and stay away from the front of the house entirely because he seems to always be watching when he's not at work.

It's making me feel quite uncomfortable but I dunno how to approach him about it without being an ass. I just like him as a friend but I don't want things to turn sour just because I can't get any breathing space.


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

Elvengale said:


> My neighbour really can't seem to leave me alone when I need space it's kinda stressing me out... He knows when I leave, when I get home, and if I'm home later than usual he asks "still not home yet?". It's gotten to the point where I want to keep my curtains closed and my bedroom light off and stay away from the front of the house entirely because he seems to always be watching when he's not at work.
> 
> It's making me feel quite uncomfortable but I dunno how to approach him about it without being an ass. I just like him as a friend but I don't want things to turn sour just because I can't get any breathing space.


Is he antagonistic or does he just... like you?

I hate annoying neighbors. Won?t let you live in peace and like you have to deal with them everyday and there?s nothing you can do about it. I like my nicer neighbors but some REALLY go out of their way to bother me when I?m outside. Especially the kids. This one guy though, in his 40s, would be such an ass to me. He was always drunk and he?d always yell stupid things to me. He even threw water balloons at my brothers and wanted to throw on at me when I was riding my bike. There were also these kids at school who?d come to the neighborhood and harrass my sister.


----------



## Zireael (May 3, 2019)

Nox said:


> Is he antagonistic or does he just... like you?
> 
> I hate annoying neighbors. Won?t let you live in peace and like you have to deal with them everyday and there?s nothing you can do about it. I like my nicer neighbors but some REALLY go out of their way to bother me when I?m outside. Especially the kids. This one guy though, in his 40s, would be such an ass to me. He was always drunk and he?d always yell stupid things to me. He even threw water balloons at my brothers and wanted to throw on at me when I was riding my bike. There were also these kids at school who?d come to the neighborhood and harrass my sister.



Fortunately it's not aggression, he just likes me and he's been really forward about it in the past. I've told him I'm happy just being friends but it hasn't made a difference and I'm stuck in a really awkward position of wanting to be friends, but also feeling a bit harassed. I don't want to dislike him though! He was my childhood friend and we have quite a bit in common and chat over discord occasionally, but there seems to be a misunderstanding of personal space going on here that's making me dread leaving the house sometimes. I feel like I'm constantly being watched.

Neighbours are difficult, I feel you. If you don't know them on a personal level then the small talk can be pretty awkward when you bump into each other. Aggressive neighbours is another thing entirely though. I'm sorry you've had to put up with that, hopefully things are different now and you can go outside in peace!


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

Elvengale said:


> Fortunately it's not aggression, he just likes me and he's been really forward about it in the past. I've told him I'm happy just being friends but it hasn't made a difference and I'm stuck in a really awkward position of wanting to be friends, but also feeling a bit harassed. I don't want to dislike him though! He was my childhood friend and we have quite a bit in common and chat over discord occasionally, but there seems to be a misunderstanding of personal space going on here that's making me dread leaving the house sometimes. I feel like I'm constantly being watched.
> 
> Neighbours are difficult, I feel you. If you don't know them on a personal level then the small talk can be pretty awkward when you bump into each other. Aggressive neighbours is another thing entirely though. I'm sorry you've had to put up with that, hopefully things are different now and you can go outside in peace!


Ah. Sorry you have to go through all of this. If it gets really bad, maybe ask him nicely to give you space. Even if you feel he may be too sensitive for it or react in a bad way. It?s not like you?re  being mean or anything.

Some were really bad to the point were they?d start **** with me everytime they saw me. Eventually I?d snap at them (not physically) when I feel I couldn?t take it anymore. I know it?s harsh of me but choosing to ignore never worked for me, at home or at school. It?s best to let them know when they need to back off and they do now thankfully.


----------



## piske (May 3, 2019)

everything tbh, one of those days ;v;


----------



## honeyaura (May 3, 2019)

Creative block. I have to send in some designs this weekend to the sponsors, and the relationship is still pretty fresh. Oh, and they like phone calls lol (my weakness). I'm probably overthinking, but I'd rather be over-prepared than letting my guard down and being scared away. There are opportunities being thrown my way, and I am no longer hiding.


----------



## Zireael (May 3, 2019)

Nox said:


> Ah. Sorry you have to go through all of this. If it gets really bad, maybe ask him nicely to give you space. Even if you feel he may be too sensitive for it or react in a bad way. It?s not like you?re  being mean or anything.
> 
> Some were really bad to the point were they?d start **** with me everytime they saw me. Eventually I?d snap at them (not physically) when I feel I couldn?t take it anymore. I know it?s harsh of me but choosing to ignore never worked for me, at home or at school. It?s best to let them know when they need to back off and they do now thankfully.



I can give it a shot, I think he'd be understanding about it since he's really down to earth and I don't think he means any harm. I'm just going to have to pick my words very carefully cause I don't want to upset lol. Thanks for the advice, I'm glad you've been able to tackle the problem of your aggressive neighbours by yourself. Sometimes a bit of resistance towards those types can make them feel intimidated, it's a good thing they got the message and haven't been a bother since. I can never understand confrontational people that go looking for trouble, especially among adults, but eh... could be a number of reasons and I feel like it's not my place to judge.


----------



## Valzed (May 3, 2019)

First hubby & I were supposed to go to eye doctors appointments tonight but somehow my mobility chair wasn't plugged in after the last time I used it so it's batteries were completely dead. (Unfortunately I am unable to plug my chair in myself so I have to depend on hubby or son doing it for me.) We had to reschedule after having these appointments scheduled for weeks. After that I came on here and I found out that someone I traded Amiibo cards with on here is probably a scammer. Bye bye cards I sent out. On top of that we ordered dinner from a place that is normally great but tonight was awful. I ordered spaghetti & meatballs which is usually amazing but tonight there was very little gravy... er, spaghetti sauce and the spaghetti was greasy for some reason. 

Meh...


----------



## Puffy (May 3, 2019)

growing up big scary

i haven't been on this site since 2016/2017 and its. weird bc this place was a big part of my childhood


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2019)

Sucks when some of my favorite drinks give me stomach aches lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Valzed said:


> First hubby & I were supposed to go to eye doctors appointments tonight but somehow my mobility chair wasn't plugged in after the last time I used it so it's batteries were completely dead. (Unfortunately I am unable to plug my chair in myself so I have to depend on hubby or son doing it for me.) We had to reschedule after having these appointments scheduled for weeks. After that I came on here and I found out that someone I traded Amiibo cards with on here is probably a scammer. Bye bye cards I sent out. On top of that we ordered dinner from a place that is normally great but tonight was awful. I ordered spaghetti & meatballs which is usually amazing but tonight there was very little gravy... er, spaghetti sauce and the spaghetti was greasy for some reason.
> 
> Meh...



Sending big big hugs to my love! I really hope things get better soon and hope that user didn't flee or I'm kicking butt.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 4, 2019)

I have to go back home tomorrow since my visit is ending, but I don’t feel like going back home. But at least school’s almost over.

Also, my travel pillows have picked up some of my traits. They love going on vacations too.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2019)

Valzed said:


> First hubby & I were supposed to go to eye doctors appointments tonight but somehow my mobility chair wasn't plugged in after the last time I used it so it's batteries were completely dead. (Unfortunately I am unable to plug my chair in myself so I have to depend on hubby or son doing it for me.) We had to reschedule after having these appointments scheduled for weeks. After that I came on here and I found out that someone I traded Amiibo cards with on here is probably a scammer. Bye bye cards I sent out. On top of that we ordered dinner from a place that is normally great but tonight was awful. I ordered spaghetti & meatballs which is usually amazing but tonight there was very little gravy... er, spaghetti sauce and the spaghetti was greasy for some reason.
> 
> Meh...



Ahh, I'm sorry x_x Hope it'll get better. Also re that user give them negative feedback or something so people know, or report them depending on how that system works here.


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2019)

Woke up all achey, hope this morning's workout will help me feel better. Plus need to do so before these people call.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 4, 2019)

I wanted to update my signature to include my town info for Leafton, but it was too big, even as a spoiler...


----------



## Bcat (May 4, 2019)

It’s a beautiful rainy day, and I have to spend it at a wedding for a distant relative I don’t even like


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2019)

I'm feeling unusual very lazy with working on my projects today. Just really out of the zone, hope I can find the spark soon.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 4, 2019)

i have dreams of hearing really good music that doesnt exist but as soon as i want to write it down i forget what it sounded like


----------



## Stella-Io (May 4, 2019)

ipecac said:


> i have dreams of hearing really good music that doesnt exist but as soon as i want to write it down i forget what it sounded like



Oh my god relate! One time I made an entire song in my dream and when I woke up I remembered N O T H I N G about it. It's happened multiple times too.


----------



## Bcat (May 4, 2019)

Why does my mom always have to be such a *****


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 4, 2019)

i procrastinated too much and now i have sooooo much to do even though i started working hard last week T_T
did not think statistics would give me such a hard time. it takes me 2h to solve ONE question while i can breeze through one unit of my nutrition class in that amount of time


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2019)

I wanted to draw something for my pastor's birthday party tomorrow but turns out my tablet's battery is dead. It takes hours for it to charge, and may not be able to make it to print in time.

Also, my anxiety is so high, it's just a phone call with someone who wants to meet me. Maybe it's because I'm still learning as I go along, and I'm supposed to sound like I know what I'm doing lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2019)

Ughhhhh I really need to start this exam and just get it done and over with, but I have absolutely no motivation to do so :-:


----------



## Dim (May 4, 2019)

Cringing at my awkwardness 24/7


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ughhhhh I really need to start this exam and just get it done and over with, but I have absolutely no motivation to do so :-:



I felt this in my soul.


----------



## skarmoury (May 4, 2019)

honestly idk. i just feel like something's off with me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 4, 2019)

Man, I just now realized that I forgot my book and pencil pouch at the church. And, I also left my windbreaker at the workplace. Silly me.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 4, 2019)

I have to wake up at 4am for work tomorrow, and if I go to sleep RIGHT now I get about less than 8 hours of sleep. It's only 9pm, like that's early but I also want to sleep a near 8 hours. I mean, I can function on 5 hours of sleep for a while, cause there are shows I want to watch late tonight, but, eeeeeuuuuhhh-


----------



## Dim (May 4, 2019)

I was planning on doing an easter giveaway of cleffa/clefairy with softboiled but didn't come through. ;(


----------



## piske (May 4, 2019)

had a v bad day... really tired of having bad days...


----------



## Bcat (May 4, 2019)

worst. wedding. ever. 

It was pouring rain, but they insisted on still having the wedding outdoors so everyone had to stand in the mud under a tree in the pouring rain. Plus the food was nasty. I'll be lucky if I'm not sick


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 5, 2019)

Tanukki said:


> why my coloring is flawless but i dont know how to draw anatomy? :")))))



1 year later and this **** still happens


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 5, 2019)

hmmm I wonder how many times I have to walk out of the room when someones yelling to get across the point that maybe uh...they should shut the **** up? 

So uptight all the time I just don't get it smh

I've dealt with SO much noise today, trying to talk to my workmates, noisy customers, noisy kids, so much busy-ness...then I come home to more noise it's just too much


----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2019)

Depressed af! ;.;


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

I should probably let it be but honestly why do they want me to use several hours of actual work when I work 75% to sit and search new jobs already like I might have told the guy off harsh but okay I can tell you guys don't count this as a real job...


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2019)

Stupid broken sleep


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

I wanna look for Cashmere as my snooty but my timezone is one of the worst so yeah fkjhdfg


----------



## Stella-Io (May 5, 2019)

I think I made someone mad...

Also now I have issues at home.


----------



## piske (May 5, 2019)

ALLERGIES ALWAYS ALLERGIES ;___;


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2019)

overose said:


> ALLERGIES ALWAYS ALLERGIES ;___;


Everyone at home and work have been coughing like crazy. Hell, this guy in this room won’t stop coughing. :|


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

urgh my vegan bolognese failed forgot to buy vegan creme fraiche ****


----------



## piske (May 5, 2019)

Nox said:


> Everyone at home and work have been coughing like crazy. Hell, this guy in this room won’t stop coughing. :|



haha i'm sorry we allergic people are so annoying xD we can't help it!


----------



## tae (May 5, 2019)

its such a nice day out today, but its so damn hot.. and i really dont wanna be sweaty but i definitely don't wanna sit inside all day on my only day off in ****ing ages.


----------



## Zane (May 5, 2019)

can it really be a coincidence that I only seem to get bad headaches on my weekends now


----------



## Zane (May 5, 2019)

i picked too dark of a pink gdi now i have to save up two hunnert bells again


----------



## lunatepic (May 5, 2019)

my work style is not working for 2 weeks and then doing all the work in 2 days..


----------



## mnm (May 5, 2019)

My mom made my birthday about herself, and I had to spend 4 hours in the hospital with my grandpa. On my birthday. He's not sick or dying, my dad just chose today of all days to take the 2 hour round trip of going to the hospital to see him, and we spent 2 hours there. 4 hours of my birthday just sitting down. I didn't get to do any of the things I wanted to do today besides go to dinner and the dog park. 
I had wanted to take my dog to the pet store to pick something out, as well, and I wanted to get him weighed. I also wanted to visit the animal shelter, and take my horseback riding lesson. I've done all of those things in a day before, but because I had to waste 4 hours, I couldn't get nearly as much done. I sound selfish for not wanting to spend time with him today, but my grandpa didn't even really care that I was there. We easily could have come another day to visit him. All I've done today is sit, basically. 
On the bright side, I finished the second book of a trilogy. I started the first book on Thursday, and the second one last night. I finished 2 500 page books in 4 days. That's how much time I have on my hands. Ah, well. Onto the third.


----------



## piske (May 5, 2019)

i feel like this person doesn't like me at all, but i don't wanna ask cuz it seems...needy? also, i'm not even sure if that's the case, i just _feel_ it... idk it makes me feel awkward though...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2019)

So tired...but I feel like I should stay in the library and get some more work done.  Not to mention that it's currently downpouring outside and I have no umbrella. :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 5, 2019)

A power box powering our house’s cable and wi-fi has overheated, sparked, and caused a burning smell. Luckily, we shut off that power box, and the whole burning thing stopped. But my house will be without wi-fi for quite a while. But at least I’m a mobile user on TBT, so that wouldn’t stop me from browsing this site. Did you know I spend my time here while I’m on a road trip?


----------



## Stella-Io (May 5, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> A power box powering our house’s cable and wi-fi has overheated, sparked, and caused a burning smell. Luckily, we shut off that power box, and the whole burning thing stopped. But my house will be without wi-fi for quite a while. But at least I’m a mobile user on TBT, so that wouldn’t stop me from browsing this site. Did you know I spend my time here while I’m on a road trip?



Oof I'd get car sick.

Issues seem to be comin up fierce, like this is the third time today. That I was _here_ for, I was also at work for a good chunck of my day. Never going to work on 4 hours of sleep again, I was kinda out of it the first 2 hours.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 5, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Oof I'd get car sick.



I don’t go here only when I’m on the road. I go here all the time, even when I’m on the road.


----------



## piske (May 6, 2019)

you know when you just regret everything, ever? yeah, me neither...


----------



## honeyaura (May 6, 2019)

Ugh getting sick one way or another ;-; I'll get better, but this pain came out of nowhere.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2019)

Hmm... all the power is off in the dorm... :eyes:

I woke up to the sound of my microwave frantically beeping, and then I realized that everything is off, including my fan, my fridge, my computer. And even the central air. The hallway lights are still on, prob because they're on a generator. 

I might need to call public safety and let them know about this...


UPDATE: So apparently a transformer blew, and they're working on getting it fixed. My room is the only room without power. Lucky me. I need to study for a final I have in about 5 hours.

UPDATE AGAIN: So the frantic beeping of the electrical room just stopped. Hopefully my room is fixed soon.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 6, 2019)

Very tired. My brain can’t even process anything that I’m doing in school. 

I went to bed at like 3 AM. My fault. I couldn’t sleep though... 

Thank God my mom is actually coming to get me this time. ;w;

I feel like I’m about to drop dead haha​


----------



## Marte (May 6, 2019)

Accepted the fact that I will be a living zombie until my exam is delivered in ten days.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2019)

I kinda just wanna sell all my collectibles as well to start fresh :c what to do


----------



## piske (May 6, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I kinda just wanna sell all my collectibles as well to start fresh :c what to do



i actually did that before i went on hiatus. i sold/gave away the collectibles i hadn't earned/bought myself (except special gifts, like my feathers and wand). obvi i've changed that now, but it felt good. but, you'll be left with very few. in my case, anyway ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2019)

overose said:


> i actually did that before i went on hiatus. i sold/gave away the collectibles i hadn't earned/bought myself (except special gifts, like my feathers and wand). obvi i've changed that now, but it felt good. but, you'll be left with very few. in my case, anyway ;v;



Yeah one of the rainbow weed is a gift so I should probs ask if they want it back but yeah the rest I'll probs sell anyway like I like collectibles but I switch them around too often and I prefer hoarding tbt lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I kinda just wanna sell all my collectibles as well to start fresh :c what to do



I would love to buy a rainbow weed off you but I'm brokeeee ;~;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also they told me all the power would be back on at or before 11am, and two hours later the power still isn't on. I had to defrost my fridge and put some of the stuff in my suite mate's fridge. Its not a big deal, but it would be nice if they had a better moehod of keeping the squirrels away from their transformers lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also why is my room the only one experiencing a power outage?? How annoying!


----------



## Stella-Io (May 6, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I kinda just wanna sell all my collectibles as well to start fresh :c what to do



I would also like to buy a 'rainbow weed' (haha) if I had enough.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 6, 2019)

really want to practice singing since i think i have some potential somewhere but the walls in my house are so thin that the whole damn world might as well be able to hear me

- - - Post Merge - - -

also switching chords is hard and my hands hurt ow


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2019)

A combination of warm weather and that it's the last week of school has made my brain decide it doesn't want to focus on anything.  Which is really unfortunate because it's finals week and I need to work.


----------



## boring (May 6, 2019)

I've been working on one server for the better part of 2 1/2 years now and I don't even know if im wanted there anymore


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2019)

send me warm weather please.

also ppl buy my stuff xD


----------



## honeyaura (May 6, 2019)

I mean I don't mind being called beautiful and all, but don't f--king touch the juice I'm buying and eye-r-pe me and get in my space. I'm a nice person but can you NOT.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2019)

My power finally came back on, but it was about 7 hours after it went out (they told us it would be back on in about three hours).

Also why do I have to take my music theory final at like 7pm ughhh what a terrible time to take an exam


----------



## Hat' (May 6, 2019)

Currently supposed to be studying and preparing for an english oral exam tomorrow. Even though I have a decent level in english I still don't know muhc about the texts I'll be talking about (I don't even know the ones I'll choose actually hkjfldks) Send help.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 6, 2019)

My boyfriend is always mad when I open the windows to get some fresh air
into the home, since it's usually cold outside. But I really can't stand bad air,
especially after we cooked, yet he will be annoyed at me and sometimes even 
forbid it to open, hmpf.


----------



## Halony (May 6, 2019)

I can't seem to throw anything away. When I try to declutter, I always get sentimental and I never want to part with anything.


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Zireael (May 6, 2019)

Curiosity gets the better of me too often


----------



## Stella-Io (May 6, 2019)

I have to go to sleep soon in order to get like 8 full hours of rest. But it's only 8pm, that's so early to be going to sleep. I have to wake up at 4am to do opening shift, my least fav shift.


----------



## Bcat (May 6, 2019)

I probably need glasses....Dammit


----------



## Stella-Io (May 6, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I probably need glasses....Dammit



Prepare to drop 300$ for a good pair. Also, to save you some time, it doesn't matter what place you go to (unless maybe a crap pair at like Walmart) but all glasses places are the same, literally owned by the same company, so prices will all be the same. You're better off going to VisionWorks and doing the buy one pair get the other discounted. But it'll still be 300 w/o transitions or the anti glare.


----------



## piske (May 6, 2019)

i don't even know anymore ; v ;


----------



## honeyaura (May 7, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Prepare to drop 300$ for a good pair. Also, to save you some time, it doesn't matter what place you go to (unless maybe a crap pair at like Walmart) but all glasses places are the same, literally owned by the same company, so prices will all be the same. You're better off going to VisionWorks and doing the buy one pair get the other discounted. But it'll still be 300 w/o transitions or the anti glare.



Ehh I wouldn't say all the same, it also depends on insurance and where they live. The payment plan I have allowed me to get glasses less than $100, including testing. I'd look around thoroughly and try to find what I can. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't mind coming in to help, but asking for me the morning of? I'm pretty bummed out too, my mum is coming to visit today, and I'm in pain.

Edit: I understand now why they needed me last minute, so kinda feel bad now for complaining. But still missing out on seeing mum today. </3


----------



## Soigne (May 7, 2019)

too much is happening


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2019)

Soigne said:


> too much is happening



this. also i wonder where the stuff are that i ordered and what my superior wanted like bruh


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2019)

the two cups of coffee I've drank this morning


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

Tailbone is still bothering me :V

And I'm running so many giveaways in FB groups for AC:NL along with here, I just can't keep up ;w; Busy busy busy! ;w;​


----------



## piske (May 7, 2019)

lol i guess my avi icon is from an anime called yuri on ice??? i like it but i don't want people to think i like that show, i don't even know what it is ; _ ;


----------



## Stella-Io (May 7, 2019)

*Bcat* & *honeyaura*

Oh, well I don't have insurance so I totally forgot about that. I guess ignore half of what I said


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 8, 2019)

I just pissed off a good buddy and his mom unintentionally. I left my phone in a bag, it has been calling them every 2 min. for like 20 min. this afternoon. I might give it some time before I call and apologize.


----------



## Psydye (May 8, 2019)

Uncertainty.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 8, 2019)

slept on a really ****ty mattress in a hotel and now my ass hurts


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2019)

okay wow things turned pretty fast here but i hope it turns out for the good.

also my **** is still not here imma email and complain


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2019)

Also I think my 3ds battery is getting bloated, or the front/back lower "lids" are floppy as hell


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2019)

Idk if I'll ever be able to make up for the amount of sleep I lost over this school year :/

Also I need to start cleaning my room and going through everythin and throwing stuff I don't want/need but ughhh I'm so tired of doing stuff. I want to be lazy for a day but my anxiety won't let me ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the local retro game store is closing down (which I'm really upset about because that's where I've been getting all my old games for quite a while) and they're having a liquidation sale but I'm sure by the time I get there they won't have anything I want ://///


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2019)

That math exam killed me...****.


----------



## honeyaura (May 8, 2019)

I'm just so... emotionally drained.


----------



## buny (May 8, 2019)

i haven't gotten proper sleep in months. i look so tired, when i see myself in the mirror i turn away immediately, i can't stand that look in my eyes. 

Here's hoping that better days are coming for all of us ^^


----------



## Saylor (May 8, 2019)

I have a paper I need to turn in later and everyone who's talked to me today has made me want to cry but I doooon't have enough time


----------



## Bosmer (May 8, 2019)

why are you mad that I went out with a friend to watch endgame and get drinks after? we asked if you wanted to come but you said no so? ugh


----------



## piske (May 8, 2019)

ugh, just in an angry, annoyed, foul, hateful mood...


----------



## Zireael (May 8, 2019)

Mad at you for what you did but I'm keeping a lid on it because I don't want to make things worse... I hope you can at least appreciate that.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 8, 2019)

I kinda just want to work on this report by myself...I write better when someone isn't there lowkey judging my work. I don't mind my project partner correcting my work because I struggle with writing sometimes, but I'd rather have her judge me when I'm not around lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 8, 2019)

My parents think Crunchyroll is a scam :/ Like y'alls don't know **** about online stuff.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2019)

I accidentally locked the keys to my parent's SUV in when I came out of the car.


Just kill me now .-.


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I accidentally locked the keys to my parent's SUV in when I came out of the car.
> 
> 
> Just kill me now .-.


That’s terrible! D:


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 8, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I accidentally locked the keys to my parent's SUV in when I came out of the car.
> 
> 
> Just kill me now .-.



Oh no I'm sorry to hear that D: I hope everything is resolved!

Ugh I forgot to go to an appointment yesterday apparently... I don't even want to go to these appointments anyway, they just seem so pointless, and I'm probably not even going to continue with them once I have to go on my own health insurance policy. Mainly because I'm not going to continue health insurance because lmao it once again isn't worth it...


----------



## honeyaura (May 8, 2019)

I know you have a good reason why I haven't heard from you, but thought we had a deal... I miss you </3


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2019)

I certainly hope that the 3ds battery is not bloated and the lids are just floppy (lids, not hinges **** you google) cause yeah no not getting a new one...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 9, 2019)

Hm. I really miss my 'best friend'... :V​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2019)

I got another filling done today, and now that the numbing stuff has worn off my tooth is hurting me a lot :/


----------



## piske (May 9, 2019)

my eyes are practically swollen shut from allergies ; v ;


----------



## Soigne (May 9, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I accidentally locked the keys to my parent's SUV in when I came out of the car.
> 
> 
> Just kill me now .-.



ughh i did this last night at a gas station when i was alone i wanted to cry


----------



## Dim (May 10, 2019)

I don’t know what to do with myself anymore. I’m so scared rn


----------



## dedenne (May 10, 2019)

ive got a science test and ive barely revised and im tired and my throat hurts so Not A Great Time tbh


----------



## honeyaura (May 10, 2019)

My sleep schedule is so weird now. I wake up every morning around 6 am, work, then knock out around 5-6pm sometimes because I'm exhausted. Then just woke up around 11:30 pm, worked out, now I can't sleep. ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I accidentally locked the keys to my parent's SUV in when I came out of the car.
> 
> 
> Just kill me now .-.



Gah! How was this resolved? Hope all is well


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 10, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> My sleep schedule is so weird now. I wake up every morning around 6 am, work, then knock out around 5-6pm sometimes because I'm exhausted. Then just woke up around 11:30 pm, worked out, now I can't sleep. ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Honestly same, I went to bed around 8pm and now I'm here, awake at 5am, and my eyes keep wanting to shut but my body is like OKAY IT'S TIME TO GET UP AND EAT AND DO STUFF YAY

Also my dad has locked the keys in his car so many times, he actually has a thing made out of a metal wire with a hook on the end, and he prys the door open and sticks it in to unlock the door. But when he did this the car alarm started going off and so he's freaking out really bad asking me where the key was. He got mad at me cause I didn't like rush around to get it, and for some reason he's like omg the police are gonna come here??? Like wtf my dad needs anxiety meds too lol


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

Finals starting soon. I'm stressed :/


----------



## buny (May 10, 2019)

what bothers me lately is people being passive aggressive and taking out their tiredness on others....we all got problems, so let's at least be nice to each other and not create more problems -.-'


----------



## honeyaura (May 10, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Honestly same, I went to bed around 8pm and now I'm here, awake at 5am, and my eyes keep wanting to shut but my body is like OKAY IT'S TIME TO GET UP AND EAT AND DO STUFF YAY
> 
> Also my dad has locked the keys in his car so many times, he actually has a thing made out of a metal wire with a hook on the end, and he prys the door open and sticks it in to unlock the door. But when he did this the car alarm started going off and so he's freaking out really bad asking me where the key was. He got mad at me cause I didn't like rush around to get it, and for some reason he's like omg the police are gonna come here??? Like wtf my dad needs anxiety meds too lol



I know right! And omg I'm glad it was figured out, but hope your dad's okay lol! Not gonna lie though, I'm always freaking out with the alarm too xD


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2019)

I.. really hope I can find my way there and also something to do lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 10, 2019)

So. I was just told I'm not allowed to go the nurse anymore by one of my teachers because I'm 'always in there'. Okay? Not my fault I have problems with my health that I can't control. Sorry I'm always breaking my tailbone and have to lay on my side if I sit for too long. Not my fault I have celiac disease and I'm lactose intolerant and need to go home because I'm sick. Sorry that I'm having anxiety attacks and want to talk to the nurse bc I don't really trust the psychologist with my problems. Jeez. =w=

I wanted to go to the nurse to see if I could go home, because I ate something that made me really sick, and I was told I'm not allowed to go. Okay. If you wanna play that way, I'll just walk out LOL.​


----------



## buny (May 10, 2019)

Bucky Barnes said:


> So. I was just told I'm not allowed to go the nurse anymore by one of my teachers because I'm 'always in there'. Okay? Not my fault I have problems with my health that I can't control. Sorry I'm always breaking my tailbone and have to lay on my side if I sit for too long. Not my fault I have celiac disease and I'm lactose intolerant and need to go home because I'm sick. Sorry that I'm having anxiety attacks and want to talk to the nurse bc I don't really trust the psychologist with my problems. Jeez. =w=
> 
> I wanted to go to the nurse to see if I could go home, because I ate something that made me really sick, and I was told I'm not allowed to go. Okay. If you wanna play that way, I'll just walk out LOL.​



oh my, that's ridiculous behaviour from a teacher. If anything they should be worried about your health... it's totally not your fault, and the nurse is there for that reason, anyway..? lmao, people are weird. hope you manage to get them to understand :/


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 10, 2019)

My right wrist is hurting so much, I can't even hold my drink without having huge pain -_-
I just hope it's not something my Mom had where she got operated for.


----------



## Soigne (May 10, 2019)

i'm having a tough time convincing myself that my friends actually enjoy me being around. i know i've had my share of paranoid thoughts, but they've talked about things in front of me & purposefully not invited me too many times for it to be a coincidence anymore & have been hanging out literally in the house next door to me all evening and not once did any of them ask me to come around. it just hurts having people that you've known for the past 8 years not even consider your feelings..


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 11, 2019)

why every male straight weeb i have had an encounter with is absolute trash????


----------



## trista (May 11, 2019)

I am doing *all* the work in a group project. The thing is the people in my group are my best friends, and I can't really tell them to stop playing games and help me with the project. (our teacher says the project is amazing but I did all the work :| )


----------



## moonbyu (May 11, 2019)

i feel like all my friends hate me.
i keep getting bad memories about something and i'm just dying.

this whole month has been horrible.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2019)

iiKitteh said:


> I am doing *all* the work in a group project. The thing is the people in my group are my best friends, and I can't really tell them to stop playing games and help me with the project. (our teacher says the project is amazing but I did all the work :| )



if u cant tell them they have to work they are not friends lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2019)

iiKitteh said:


> I am doing *all* the work in a group project. The thing is the people in my group are my best friends, and I can't really tell them to stop playing games and help me with the project. (our teacher says the project is amazing but I did all the work :| )



I actually just finished an awful presentation as one of my finals.  The other two people in my group did next to nothing and didn't even cite their sources on their information (which was partially inaccurate anyway).  I literally had to beg my professor to let me revise the presentation a little so I could get a better grade.  It was awful.


----------



## PaperCat (May 11, 2019)

depression as always


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2019)

Asked my brother and his friend if they wanted to play mk8 with me. Wish I hadn’t. Can they NOT be so irritating? -___-


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2019)

can people tell if they need to go offline when they say they have time?? tf


----------



## Valzed (May 11, 2019)

I found out from strangers on Facebook that our primary care doctor is selling his practice and going into concierge work. He won't be accepting any insurances & to be a patient will cost $1500 per year per patient which would be $3000 per year for husband & I. We can't afford that so now, after 20 years, we have to look for a new primary doc which is going to be a process. We have to find one with a handicap accessible office who also isn't a jerk. On top of that I've been having some real stomach problems which I was going to go see this doctor about after Mother's Day but now I don't trust this doctor so I don't want to go to him and I don't have a new doctor yet. Meh.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2019)

It's a bad habit that I do. I just procrastinate on things, and as I'm doing so, I get a little anxious.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2019)

PaperCat said:


> depression as always



I'm sorry man. :/ Depression sucks butt. Lemme know if you want to talk or anything. I hope you feel better. <3


----------



## PaperCat (May 11, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm sorry man. :/ Depression sucks butt. Lemme know if you want to talk or anything. I hope you feel better. <3



I will eventually. I hope. Maybe who knows. But thanks. 

As for now, I guess that I have to try and sleep because work in the morning.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 12, 2019)

I am fuming. Just got told by the store manager that 3 of us (myself inlcuded) are doing a crap job and making our manager lose money. We tried to explain to him what happened, but he snapped our heads off and said there's no excuse. Oh okay, you take our explanation of what happened so we can uh maybe improve for next time as an excuse? Ok then, whatever. Good luck on getting my manager to actually tell me that I'm part of the problem, she ain't gonna tell me **** as usual. This is just gonna add to my bad reputation that I have with my manager, and I don't even get a chance to discuss how to justify myself or improve myself because there's just a continuous line of assumptions and conclusions made about me. I know I'm not the only one either.  Seriously starting to hate some people at my job ffs. **** this job.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 12, 2019)

Cramps.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 12, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> I am fuming. Just got told by the store manager that 3 of us (myself inlcuded) are doing a crap job and making our manager lose money. We tried to explain to him what happened, but he snapped our heads off and said there's no excuse. Oh okay, you take our explanation of what happened so we can uh maybe improve for next time as an excuse? Ok then, whatever. Good luck on getting my manager to actually tell me that I'm part of the problem, she ain't gonna tell me **** as usual. This is just gonna add to my bad reputation that I have with my manager, and I don't even get a chance to discuss how to justify myself or improve myself because there's just a continuous line of assumptions and conclusions made about me. I know I'm not the only one either.  Seriously starting to hate some people at my job ffs. **** this job.



You should probably look for another job. I would also suggest talking to authorities about your abusive manager.


----------



## MochiACNL (May 12, 2019)

I'm putting off telling my family something important. I just can't bring myself to do it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 12, 2019)

muscles are hard to draw


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2019)

carefully positive but.. yeah wish i had more info as usual


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

I just broke my bloody ds charger.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bcat (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Stella-Io (May 12, 2019)

I have a headache, and I'm hungry.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 12, 2019)

I hate how I?m so indecisive... I told my workplace I could work more this summer since I?m out of school but now that I have to go in tomorrow I?m like ?do I really wanna do this??

BUT I know if I don?t work I?ll be kicking myself, so I?m just gonna have to grin and bear it.


----------



## Soigne (May 12, 2019)

my mother has been in the hospital for the past two days and is very ill right now


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 12, 2019)

Soigne said:


> my mother has been in the hospital for the past two days and is very ill right now



Hey, I'm sorry about your mom. :/ Hope she gets well soon. And, feel free to hmu anytime you need to talk to someone, alright? Wishing you the best. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2019)

I honestly kinda hate that I have the impulsive urge to buy anything and everything that has Super Mario stuff on it lol 



Some send help pls


----------



## mimituesday (May 12, 2019)

i'm so scared i have summer school and it's math and i'm so so so scared


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2019)

Kinda wanna cry hysterically kinda know I should just go to sleep


----------



## skarmoury (May 13, 2019)

smh i havent been productive but i dont feel the panic kdlfsdfs


----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 13, 2019)

My ankle is bothering me. I had told my mom it had been bothering me for a while, that the pain from the previous sprain was moving to my upper ankle— and what do you know? It gives out on me, and I sprain it again. I hate my life and how clumsy I am ;o;

I wish I didn’t have to constantly and accidentally injure myself. Oof.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2019)

I hope tomorrow will be alright but I'm still a bit anxious and starting to doubt things... **** my head/brain/mind etc


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 13, 2019)

Haha. Talked to my 'best friend' that I haven't talked to in months. We were going to try to talk things out, but I guess she doesn't want to get over it. I'm here in the library bawling my eyes out, wondering what I did wrong. She doesn't even care. It really hurts me that she doesn't. One girl asked me if I was okay, right after I had stopped crying, and I just started bawling all over again. I'm so upset. I just wish she'd get over it. I feel worthless.​


----------



## Zane (May 13, 2019)

spending too much money lately -v-


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2019)

Zane said:


> spending too much money lately -v-



feels but then public transport and food is expensive here -_-


----------



## skarmoury (May 13, 2019)

bad publicity is still publicity. oh well.


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

Woke up with a headache and now I feel sick. XC


----------



## Hat' (May 13, 2019)

I have too much homework and haven't started to do any


----------



## Stella-Io (May 13, 2019)

Is this Xfinity person gonna show up or what? They have less than 10 mins, this is rude and stupid.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 13, 2019)

The person I have to send a present to for Reddits Exchange is telling me to not send something from Amazon,
pretty much saying "If you take a international exchange, you better send something from your country to mine."
Buuut... she really expects me to pay over 50€ of freaking shipping?! 
It's even written in the rules that to make it easier for everybody you can use Amazon, etc. 
So now I'm worried she will give me a bad rating and possibly a ban for not wanting to spend so much money
on shipping.. tzzzz some people really have to ruin the good experience of reddits exchange, I hate it so much.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 13, 2019)

hmmmm just starting to panic slightly on the amount of assignments and stuff that's due by the end of the semester. Plus all the study I'm going to have to do for finals :') Perhaps that's the reason why (plus the incident at work the other day) I've been on edge for quite a few days now...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 13, 2019)

Just how I act, and the things I do. 

And, why can't I be normal.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 13, 2019)

Just kinda feeling easily irritable tonight for no real reason. Like the slightest thing can get on my nerves.


----------



## piske (May 13, 2019)

nvm, i take back wanting to post this, lol


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Just kinda feeling easily irritable tonight for no real reason. Like the slightest thing can get on my nerves.


Me everyday

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just get annoyed real easily idk why


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 14, 2019)

Both of my ankles are really getting on my nerves. My whole body aches ;o;

I complain way too much on here, but oof. :^\​


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2019)

random headache yayyyy


----------



## piske (May 14, 2019)

Sheila said:


> random headache yayyyy



:< boo, that's the worst!

--

annoyed at people not doing their jobs... >_>;


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2019)

overose said:


> :< boo, that's the worst!
> 
> --
> 
> annoyed at people not doing their jobs... >_>;



ikr, too much to do rn though i guess..

yeah i agree with you... ugh can they like get another job or stuff ??


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

I bought sugar-free polos instead of normal ones.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2019)

I wish my math professor would upload my grade for my final project already.  I get massive anxiety whenever I check grades.


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

Ew I just got a fortnite ad on tbt


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 14, 2019)

Lately every time I eat something I feel sick to my stomach wtf :/


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> Ew I just got a fortnite ad on tbt



better than the clickbait scams i get without even having a virus or ****

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Lately every time I eat something I feel sick to my stomach wtf :/



i hope ur not gregananant


----------



## moonbyu (May 14, 2019)

my legs feel weird when i try to sleep. it's so freAKING ANNOYINGGGGG!


----------



## Hat' (May 14, 2019)

The prefect colored tie I wanted to order for my highschool's prom is out of stock hjdkf
It was SO hard to find this exact color that matches the color of the shoes I wanted and the thing I was inspiring myself from /sobs
AND IT'S OUT OF STOCK dfjlskm


----------



## PaperCat (May 14, 2019)

the easier question at this moment is what is _not_ bothering me...


----------



## Soigne (May 14, 2019)

left work early to take my mom back to the hospital & now i have to ask to take an extended lunch tomorrow to pick her up when she’s discharged... i hope they don’t get angry with me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2019)

The black pad on my trampoline has a little hole in it and it worries me a little bit. I would get a new one but they cost about $60-$90


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

I don't appear to be earning bells...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 15, 2019)

Huh. Interesting.

I walk into the library and see my former best friend in here. She's never in here, so.... Hm. Interesting.

I'm allowing her to bother me at this point, and I just can't get over my anger towards her. :^\​


----------



## dedenne (May 15, 2019)

my food teacher wont bother to say my name right. like cmon its not that hard .-.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2019)

Dedenne2 said:


> my food teacher wont bother to same my name right. like cmon its not that hard .-.



D: i hate when ppl won't bother to try it .. like just read if off the paper or ****
--

also yeah not to be a transphobic but honestly if people makes that filter for fun let them i highly doubt they want to upset anyone for that... on the other hand you cant do a thing today without triggering anyone regardless of what they are so ehh


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

I literally feel like my teeth are going to fall out. I’ve been clenching and grinding them out of anger so many times I need to stop.


----------



## mnm (May 15, 2019)

My mom asked if I was okay with a really big decision and when I said no she said it doesn't matter anyway as she already made the plans. She tries to act like my opinion matters but it doesn't. Our dog can't be boarded when we go on our trip to Florida because SHE waited too long to book boarding for him. Now she wants him to stay with a random lady and her dog even though my dog doesn't like other dogs. Sending a dog who doesn't like other dogs into another dog's house is a terrible idea, and he's gotten into a fight over that before we adopted him. She says the other alternative is she stays home and takes care of him, but I know she won't walk him or take him to the dog park which he needs. I'm the only one in the family who genuinely cares about the dog's weight, health and happiness. I'm so tired of my mom not caring about anyone but herself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> I literally feel like my teeth are going to fall out. I’ve been clenching and grinding them out of anger so many times I need to stop.



I've been grinding my teeth a lot recently as well. Chewing gum has helped a bit for me.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 15, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> I don't appear to be earning bells...



In case your question wasn't answered already, you don't earn any Bells by posting in the Basement. Most other boards give you varying amounts of Bells though, with Animal Crossing boards giving you the most.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 15, 2019)

why is it so ****ing hot here


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2019)

omg SHUT THE **** UP


----------



## cornimer (May 15, 2019)

Ugh I'm just so enraged right now, I always listen to my coworker talk about ALLLLL her problems and then the one time I complain about something in particular in the company that's bothering me (it wasn't even serious it was more of a joke) she's like "Honey you don't own the company you can't do anything about it," and I was like "yeah I know that I just wanted to vent about it" and then she said "Well don't come in here and harsh on my mellow about things you can't change" and it's like ???? do you not think you never "harshed my mellow" when you complain to me EVERY DAY about your whole life, and yet I can't even say that it's annoying the e-mail database won't load? I can't even look at her text messages anymore I'm so mad, nobody gives me the same respect I give them and I'm sick of it!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 16, 2019)

Nervous. Frustrated. Angry. Misunderstood. 

My family just doesn't get it. It's really stressful. They just don't understand mental health. They've been screaming at me, and they think that I've been possessed. They've been calling me evil. 

...And, I don't really want to get placed in there. I'd rather be in school. I'll be taking an mental evaluation sometime tomorrow, and I'm really hoping that I won't have to be inpatient. I don't want to get stuck there for a whole week. The main reason why I don't want to get placed there is because of my contamination OCD, and all my rituals and habits. I take a long time, and I do certain things. I don't know.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 16, 2019)

God I ****ing hate tryin to change my damn avatar on discord. It's not transparent, it's 128x128, it just doesn't do it uuuuuuuuuugh.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 16, 2019)

Seriously need some motivation for this maths class. It's just so boring, everything is too abstract so I can't understand it and the tutors are useless for it. I can't be bothered attending lectures or doing tutorials, it takes so much energy and convincing myself to just attend. I need the motivation as I desperately need to pass this course 

On the plus side though, my geotech engineering course is going pretty well. I like it a whole lot more this year, but some of the lectures are a bit painful to get through.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> The main reason why I don't want to get placed there is because of my contamination OCD, and all my rituals and habits. I take a long time, and I do certain things. I don't know.



I think those places would have some kind of understanding better since in a way they are made for people with issues, and to help people get rid of them etc. Honestly I'd give it a try since it can't be more of a pigpen than your current place.


----------



## rhinoo (May 16, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> In case your question wasn't answered already, you don't earn any Bells by posting in the Basement. Most other boards give you varying amounts of Bells though, with Animal Crossing boards giving you the most.



Oh ok


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2019)

need to do too much rn ****

oh well at least i got my new debit card and removed the nfc **** so that good


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

I think I may be forming gum disease! D:


----------



## piske (May 16, 2019)

uhhhhh, it's not lying per se, but it's also not telling the truth... i kinda have to, but it feels icky... ; 3 ;


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

I am so OFF today my goodness! . xc


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 16, 2019)

Work was absolutely awful today and I?m still in a negative head space over it.


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2019)

Itchy af and don't know why!


----------



## piske (May 16, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> Work was absolutely awful today and I’m still in a negative head space over it.



i feel this, i hope you can shake it off soon! <3


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

I want to go outside and enjoy this weather but I?m just too... dead beat tired lol.


----------



## Soigne (May 16, 2019)

anxiety about work, my mother, my relationship, my life. everything is hitting me all at once.


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2019)

Think I got a summer cold or something. Annoying af!


----------



## skarmoury (May 17, 2019)

i have a manuscript tonight and an exam tomorrow morning and im not fully panicking yet,, um


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2019)

ugh ****ing flies getting sucked into your nose tf


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 17, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ugh ****ing flies getting sucked into your nose tf



Ouchies ;w; That has to suck @v@



On another note, the fact that I have to give everyone a graduation party invitation except for my former best friend is really bothering me :v


----------



## skarmoury (May 17, 2019)

me, adjusting my glasses: where tf is my sense of urgency


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ugh ****ing flies getting sucked into your nose tf


Flies are so annoying I hate them!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 17, 2019)

Honestly idek I'm just bothered lol

I think I need to go outside for a bit :/


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2019)

grumpy cat is dead and I hate the world


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2019)

Grumpy cat, I hardly knew ye! :/


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

Our air conditioning is out today and guess what? It's 85 (Fahrenheit, of course) degrees outside. Thank god for fans, but still.


----------



## mnm (May 17, 2019)

Washing shoes is extremely gross and annoying. There's also a massive fly in my bedroom buzzing around banging against the window trying to get out. I have a screen on my window that doesn't come off, so I can't even let the stupid thing out. It probably wouldn't even go out the window, anyway.


----------



## Soigne (May 17, 2019)

there are no decent therapists in my town


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 18, 2019)

Imagine having insanely loud crickets all summer long in your garden.. and not just one, not two.. no.. possibly over ONE HUNDRED of them.. all insanely loud, not the calm, relaxing noise that you maybe think of.. no, it is so loud, you can't sleep, you can't walk around the house without headphones on with loud music playing, or you go crazy.. I wish there was a solution to get rid of them, but apparently it's pretty much impossible. And the worst is, they make big holes in the garden, I have a freaking cheese garden now. 
God, that's the only time I wish I had no garden and I'm a person that always dreamt of having one.... -.-


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2019)

Nox said:


> Flies are so annoying I hate them!



yeah same stop landing in poop and then in my nose or in my food kskskssdfsdf


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Nothing is bothering me!   I hope you have a great day when u read this <3


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

Sheila said:


> yeah same stop landing in poop and then in my nose or in my food kskskssdfsdf


Ugh..... thanks for that now I’m grossed out by them even more lmao


----------



## lunatepic (May 18, 2019)

took 2 naps this morning I'M SO TIRED


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (May 18, 2019)

I have a big decision to make... I wish someone would help.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2019)

Nox said:


> Ugh..... thanks for that now I’m grossed out by them even more lmao



lmao thats basically what they do.

also someone sell me an og pokeball kthx


----------



## skarmoury (May 18, 2019)

im procrastinating rn uhhHH it's 2 AM +f

i am thoroughly enjoying (and at the same time, annoyed) reading how men perceive menstruation to be. no, it's not a faucet we can turn on and off at will; no, it is not a pleasant thing for us to be excessively bleeding every month; no, we cannot 'hold it in until we get home'; and no, it is not our choice that an unfertilized egg is being 'aborted', it is in the normal woman's biology to be cleaning itself of the unfertilized egg and uterine lining monthly. Menstruation isn't a damn choice like,,, damn. it's annoying for you to have an opinion on women's uterus when you don't even know half the story. get off social media and use that internet to research, maybe?? lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> im procrastinating rn uhhHH it's 2 AM +f
> 
> i am thoroughly enjoying (and at the same time, annoyed) reading how men perceive menstruation to be. no, it's not a faucet we can turn on and off at will; no, it is not a pleasant thing for us to be excessively bleeding every month; no, we cannot 'hold it in until we get home'; and no, it is not our choice that an unfertilized egg is being 'aborted', it is in the normal woman's biology to be cleaning itself of the unfertilized egg and uterine lining monthly. Menstruation isn't a damn choice like,,, damn. it's annoying for you to have an opinion on women's uterus when you don't even know half the story. get off social media and use that internet to research, maybe?? lmao



okay wow what idiots are seriously thinking all of this...


----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2019)

Neurotic af! Trying to chill...wish I had a friggin' benzo!


----------



## PaperCat (May 18, 2019)

apparently i pulled a muscle in my neck.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 18, 2019)

I want to play Guitar Hero 3 but my brother accidentally lost the game disc. Also I can't find _any_ of my other GH/Rockband games...


----------



## piske (May 18, 2019)

ewww, my forehead is so broken-out, it's so gross... >_>;


----------



## Bcat (May 18, 2019)

wasted the entire day doing nothing. Wish I could stop being terrified of my own shadow and actually do something with my self


----------



## skarmoury (May 18, 2019)

Sheila said:


> okay wow what idiots are seriously thinking all of this...



just read this great thread on twitter about women's experiences with the opinions of men on menstruation. 

I think the funniest one I saw was that a guy thought all women across the globe had menstruation at the same time, because of the moon or something. Apparently thinks women are werewolves who bleed every full moon, I guess lmao


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

Internet is down for the rest of the night. Looks like I’ll be missing yet another Splatfest. ;-;


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

What bothers me is when life hits me with having to do lots of things, slowly eating away my free time...


----------



## Soigne (May 18, 2019)

my first class this summer is so intense... i have 7 modules, 5 quizzes, and 2 exams within the next 3 weeks... literal work to do every single day of the week. i have projects due every other day. ;;


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> just read this great thread on twitter about women's experiences with the opinions of men on menstruation.
> 
> I think the funniest one I saw was that a guy thought all women across the globe had menstruation at the same time, because of the moon or something. Apparently thinks women are werewolves who bleed every full moon, I guess lmao



oh my ****ing god..idiots or trolls ..dumb ppl alike.

anyways idfkhow netherlands won the eurovision.. like that song was really bad and generic and ppl don't care as long as they look good and sing somewhat sigh. remove televoting now.. like sweden's wasn't that awesome but honestly we'd obviously win more if they only had juries..and they actually care.


----------



## Dim (May 19, 2019)

I’m such a loner


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2019)

someone sell me a pokeball

also i think i slept for too long damnit i shouldnt take naps

and i wonder why i wanted erik so badly before like bruh his face is annoying me so much now also u better move now that i had to get resetti...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 19, 2019)

Been super tired all day


----------



## Bosmer (May 19, 2019)

My eye has been stinging all day and I got work tomorrow, ugh.


----------



## Dim (May 19, 2019)

I always wanted to visit a few things like a concert, wrestling show, video game tournament, ect., but I literally have no friends to do it all with.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 19, 2019)

STOP INVALIDATING CELEBRITIES FEELINGS JUST BECAUSE THEY ARE CELEBRITIES


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 19, 2019)

Nox said:


> I always wanted to visit a few things like a concert, wrestling show, video game tournament, ect., but I literally have no friends to do it all with.



I feel this. I feel this, hard. Most of my friends are people I've met online, and most of them all live far away from me. That's the thing that sucks about making most of your friendships over the internet, I suppose.


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2019)

Spoiler: spook



I swear tf I have an existential crisis every single night, I honestly hate it because I can't sleep and my anxiety is always as high as can be.

I just want to sleep.....


----------



## buny (May 20, 2019)

they took!!!! my day off!!!!! cause we're short on staff!!!!! IM MAAAAAAAD asgdajdkwdla;s bye


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Been super tired all day



same but i havent exactly slept much this weekend so...i shouldnt take a nap either though then i'll stay awake all night


----------



## rianne (May 20, 2019)

I've played the same level 5 times unsuccessfully and I'm internally screaming.


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

i want a fish


----------



## piske (May 20, 2019)

finding a new job is the worst >_>;


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2019)

Filthy little turncoat you’re just as much of a snake as the rest of them


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2019)

I'm not certain if I'll be able to bring those grades up. I have two D's - one in Algebra 2, and one in AP Lang. My math teacher hasn't graded my assignments yet, it seems, so my grades could be brought up a little by them. I'll have to do really well on both of my finals, though, to bring the grades up to a C.


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

pokemon don't exist irl :-(


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2019)

I want a new game for my Switch already!


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2019)

Why did I decide to go after an og pokeball collectibles... anyway if you or someone you know is selling hit me up with a price.

also lmfao at people thinking tarantino is an original


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Why did I decide to go after an og pokeball collectibles... anyway if you or someone you know is selling hit me up with a price.
> 
> also lmfao at people thinking tarantino is an original



wow you really want this pokeball

__________________________________

A random guy just started messaging me asking where i live.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2019)

I have a sore throat.  Like, a really bad one.  What the hell did I get sick from?  I've only been at my house and my aunt's house in the last week and nobody in either household is sick.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I have a sore throat.  Like, a really bad one.  What the hell did I get sick from?  I've only been at my house and my aunt's house in the last week and nobody in either household is sick.



Ugh i'm sorry man D: i hate when u get randomly sick and it's usually some parent taking out their sick kid or stuff on the train also blergh


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2019)

I am so sick of being used and taken advantaged of. I am not a pawn.


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2019)

^I know the feeling! :/

Also, my ac needs to work better, dang it! Not as cold in here as it can be!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2019)

did my new leaf game just glitched... since when cant you move wa card villagers in.... ****ing murphy!!! also **** you erik for deciding to stay when i pulled the switch.. hhhhhh


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 21, 2019)

Former best friend is bothered by me submitting pictures of us for the Senior Video. 

This is bothering me because she is taking the whole situation out of proportion, and she's being heavily irrational. She needs to learn how to get over it, honestly. Like, how much longer is she going to be mad at me for sitting with someone she doesn't like? HOW PETTY ARE YOU? :^\ 

Anyways, gonna chill and play Animal Crossing, try to relax... you know? @ v @ It's been a pretty long day.​


----------



## piske (May 21, 2019)

feeling ill after eating all of the time now... really tired of it...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 21, 2019)

I already had a bad headache, and talking with my obnoxious brother on the phone just made it worse...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 21, 2019)

overose said:


> feeling ill after eating all of the time now... really tired of it...



Yo, I get the feeling. Especially when I think of food or smell it, right after I eat. I always feel ill ; A ;


----------



## Soigne (May 21, 2019)

too tired... i only have about 4-5 hours to actually live per day. i wake up, work an 8 hour shift, then i have that brief time before i have to go to sleep to get up the next day to do it again. and i?m taking 2 classes right now too so i really don?t have time to do anything. at all. and it?s really getting to me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 21, 2019)

I dislike my family.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 22, 2019)

no interest.
not worth.
never will be worth.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 22, 2019)

Tabasco farts.


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

i feel like a squirrel


----------



## Bcat (May 22, 2019)

I have a big day tomorrow and I'm wide awake at 3 am with existential dread.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 22, 2019)

Feels like forever since I posted here, but really it's only been a week lol. I don't know what changed in me, but for this past week it's like a switch has been flipped and I cannot be bothered talking or socialising, which is the complete opposite to what I was feeling last week. Just randomly yeeted myself in a pit of numbness and demotivation I think??


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2019)

People who are very simple-minded and just accepts things as they are just because they don't know other's experiences or just better...lol


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

i wish the basement gave bells


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2019)

I wish Pokecord wasn't down.  It's my go-to when I'm bored and right now I'm very bored.


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I wish Pokecord wasn't down.  It's my go-to when I'm bored and right now I'm very bored.



This.


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2019)

I got decent sleep last night, so why am I still groggy af?


----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2019)

Urgh I really hope I can talk to them tomorrow and tell them I shouldn't go since my superior said so but they don't seem to give a ****, also next thursday on the 30th is a holiday wtf I'm not going by then


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2019)

My store manager is always saying hi to the other coworkers yet every time I say hi to him he flat out ignores me. What’s his problem?


----------



## Bosmer (May 22, 2019)

trying to coop with a friend on dark souls is harder than any boss


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 22, 2019)

This new manager at my job. :/ She’s run a whole bunch of people off since she started lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> My store manager is always saying hi to the other coworkers yet every time I say hi to him he flat out ignores me. What’s his problem?



Omg when I quit at my old place last year the store manager wouldn’t talk to me for the entirety of my two weeks left... it was funny and sad (for him) all at the same time.


----------



## moonbyu (May 22, 2019)

i feel like my marks are going down the drain lol


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> This new manager at my job. :/ She’s run a whole bunch of people off since she started lmao.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I’m still there though. I’ve been working for him for three years. Hope he’s not unhappy with me. :/


----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2019)

I work in retail, and I'm continuously pissed off at the human garbage who enjoy leaving perishable items in random places. Several days ago, someone hid a perfectly good container of milk _and_ a huge pack of Yoplait yogurt in the rice aisle.
I hate people.


----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2019)

^Wow what a bunch of tools! :/

As for me, my teeth are bothering me! I probably should've gone to the dentist ages ago!


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 23, 2019)

Nox said:


> My store manager is always saying hi to the other coworkers yet every time I say hi to him he flat out ignores me. What’s his problem?



This. So much this. This has been me and my (department) manager for like the 4 months now ._. She hardly talks to me, I always have to initiate the conversation. I thought I had really pissed her off or something, but according to other coworkers she hasn't made any complaints about me. I really don't know what her problem is either, but it makes it really uncomfortable sometimes :/


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 23, 2019)

crying at 2am because stranger on discord doesnt wanna talk to me mhmm


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

my science teacher is a proper tosser.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 23, 2019)

This report really isn't coming together right now...I think I'm going to call it a day and pray that I'm more into it tomorrow morning as I need it done by saturday morning hm


----------



## piske (May 23, 2019)

still. allergies. omg. i'm gonna live in a bubble now, mmkay? >_>;


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2019)

mom ate my crisps and honestly can my superior chill a bit.. >_<


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

wtaf pokecord is still down...


----------



## Dim (May 23, 2019)

Wow screw my store for giving my work review score an average/below average. After all the times I’ve worked in the pouring rain and cleaned up **** off their store floor they couldn’t make it A LITTLE higher? Schmucks.


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

How taf can a collectable be out of stock?

They're digital just add more...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 23, 2019)

Christ, my anxiety will be the death of me.


----------



## Valzed (May 23, 2019)

The lump on our rat Justin's side has doubled in size in just a short time. He's also had some weakness in his back legs this week. My husband & son are taking him to the vet as I type this. We lost all 3 of our dogs to lumps (cancerous tumors) and this weekend marks the anniversaries of two of them passing. Justin already had one cancerous "lump" removed. My stomach is in knots.

The lumps on my fur babies are slowly killing me inside. I really, really, really hate lumps right now. Really.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 23, 2019)

I have no money in the worst month possible, it bothers me so much T-T
There is mothersday, then fathersday, then I participate in two exchanges and exactly in 
this month there has to be somethinge exlusive in LoL that is only available this month, ahhhhhhhhhh 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Valzed said:


> The lump on our rat Justin's side has doubled in size in just a short time. He's also had some weakness in his back legs this week. My husband & son are taking him to the vet as I type this. We lost all 3 of our dogs to lumps (cancerous tumors) and this weekend marks the anniversaries of two of them passing. Justin already had one cancerous "lump" removed. My stomach is in knots.
> 
> The lumps on my fur babies are slowly killing me inside. I really, really, really hate lumps right now. Really.



I feel you. 
I've not long ago lost my guinea pig to +5 tumors and almost all of my other
guinea pigs have passed away from the same. It's really heartbreaking to
know that there is not much you can do at a certain point and just have to wait
and pretty much pray that they will be fine for as long as possible. 
I wish you good luck with Justin <3


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2019)

I'm tweaking or something! My nerves can't seem to calm down!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2019)

I get anxious over certain things. About college and what the future holds. I've also gotten anxious over my schoolwork, as well. I felt as if I wasn't able to complete the work load - and that was true, for the most part. I guess, due to me putting off my schoolwork, my schoolwork kept on piling up, and that just caused me to procrastinate even more. I didn't think I could finish it all, so I just didn't do it. School's already over, but I've got to work on how to cope with the schoolwork. I need to stop panicking over these sorts of things.


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2019)

My problems seem pretty small compared to you guys! Seriously, I respect y'all!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2019)

A mosquito just bit me on the forehead, and it itches.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2019)

I've been wanting to get my room cleaned for like 4-5 days now and I just can't find the motivation to do it...  

Also I've been called upon to compose a soundtrack for a video game being developed by a friend of my brother's, but honestly I'm not sure where to start. It's nothing like a game I've ever really played so I guess I'll just have to do some digging around and listen to OSTs of games that it's based on to get an idea of what they want (Part of me wants to put my own twist on it tho rip). Also not really sure what program to use to compose music, and I need to find a good sound font too. Ugh so much work :/


----------



## Bcat (May 23, 2019)

bored. sad. bleh


----------



## Stella-Io (May 23, 2019)

I think I did somethin to a ligament in my left thigh while at work. On days after I work and I'm just lying down, it feels bothered. I hope I didn't actually do somethin to it, I don't need somethin to stop me from working esp when I'm going to have like 2 weeks of closing starting June.


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

omg tbt is older then me ...


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2019)

Me in the evenings: I’m so exhausted. I really need sleep.
Me @ 3am:  well **** me


----------



## Breath Mint (May 24, 2019)

Bcat said:


> bored. sad. bleh



Tell me about it


----------



## buniichu (May 24, 2019)

I had to go school, and I wanted to sleep in today. ;;


----------



## Valzed (May 24, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> I have no money in the worst month possible, it bothers me so much T-T
> There is mothersday, then fathersday, then I participate in two exchanges and exactly in
> this month there has to be somethinge exlusive in LoL that is only available this month, ahhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry about your guinea pigs. Thank you for your kind words. 

Unfortunately the lump is a tumor. Our vet said the weakness in Justin's legs & the fact that this tumor appeared so quickly after the last tumor both show that the tumor is malignant. He said we could have it operated but that in all reality a new malignant tumor would appear within a month or so. He said the best thing we can do for Justin is to let Nature take it's course and make sure he's comfortable & happy while he's still with us. 

I really hate lumps.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2019)

****ing papers everywhere I gotta get hold off...****


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

I'm scared.


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2019)

Been feeling weak and dealing with a migrain. -__-


----------



## Hat' (May 24, 2019)

I failed my japanese oral exam today 
I've been doing japanese at school for 3 years now and I've had amazing marks but they were only about writing. And the only japanese exam we have is an oral exam. So yeah it was today and I panicked, because of this I couldn't gather my thoughts, forgot everything and, while on the verge of crying, tried to say some things I remember. I'm so ashamed and disappointed in myself.


----------



## Soigne (May 24, 2019)

having the worst time of my life on vacation rn. coming to you live from the bathroom i’ve locked myself in to have a panic attack


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## piske (May 24, 2019)

everything


----------



## MochiACNL (May 25, 2019)

overose said:


> everything



Too real rn


----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2019)

Indigestion. Also, waiting for this freaking sleep aid to kick in already!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 25, 2019)

I seem to have a mouse problem in my room and it's seriously starting to bother me really badly


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Indigestion. Also, waiting for this freaking sleep aid to kick in already!!


Me almost everynight lol


xSuperMario64x said:


> I seem to have a mouse problem in my room and it's seriously starting to bother me really badly


I'd lose my mind! D:


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

Mozilla giving me "Secure Connection Failed" every damn second all of a sudden, hope I can fix this cause I can barely get onto google now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

Also i wanna fix my hair but damn bathtub pipe is clogged like hell and I can't get it out


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

Try Mozilla Waterfox it's basically Firefox with water.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> Try Mozilla Waterfox it's basically Firefox with water.



hahhahaha omfg im laughing off my chair.

i think i fixed it though had to flip a boolean bug thing to false and restart laptop


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 25, 2019)

Omg wisdom teeth please just come through already, I'm sick of this monthly flare up of pain when you're trying to poke through my gum smh


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> Omg wisdom teeth please just come through already, I'm sick of this monthly flare up of pain when you're trying to poke through my gum smh



Ohhh my god I remember when i got mine, they were killing me so hard x.x I'm sorry man.. I just hope they haven't been bad since I probs have to see the dentist this year.


----------



## Breath Mint (May 25, 2019)

Mario Kart 8 Renegade Roundup. I was the last renegade for my team and I was caught as I turned a corner with 1 second left and we lost. This has happened to me 5 times now. Total BS game.


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

i overheard some kid asking his mate where to get cofgriegus in pokemon diamond...

kmn


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

managed to fix that error but it's probably there for a too good reason and it cant differ between sites sigh. dumb boolean ****


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2019)

So many things stressing me out. So unhappy rn


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2019)

I really need to find something to study but..I mean I really want to stay at the library but sucks so hard you need to study in the meanwhile and if I would to find something it'd be because of that not bc I actually planned to study otherwise, meh.

I mean I found a few classes I could take but eehh.. :/


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 26, 2019)

I don't know what's wrong with me. For some reason, my mind is just focusing on negativities as of late. It's almost as if little things are just ticking me off, diverting me from the positives. Seems like hate is lingering in my mind, and I'm trying to battle against it. Feels like my greatest enemy is myself.


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## mellachime (May 27, 2019)

Things were going pretty well. I was excited for some things but then a sudden thing happened and now I feel crushed and defeated. I'm uneasy about the future now and it sucks cause not to long ago I was excited for it, had motivation and plans but, now I just want to lie in bed and not do anything. I feel like isolating myself away from everyone and I know that's not healthy but. I dunno.  
So that's pretty much what's bugging me. Not feeling motivated, wanting to isolate while already feeling completely alone (yeah ik it doesnt make sense), and just that feeling of having something ripped away from you once you finally achieved it.


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

a have a recurring itch...


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

great, so, i boot up my wii o=to play Pokepark 2. (ONLY REASON!) and it wouldnt read the effing disc


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2019)

Lol that irony. Although unlike you your brother is actually decent despite being a bit impulsive and autistic at times.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 27, 2019)

I just really, really wish things to be different. I hope I'm able to stay at that friend's house after I complete Driver's Ed. I know this is a bit too much, but I've thought about them being my guardian or something - my friend's parents, I mean. Honestly, I want to be able to do things around the house. This contamination OCD is slowly killing me. It doesn't help that my family is disgusting. They've done really abnormal and gross things. I want to be able to do chores; I want to be able to not be afraid of touching things; I want to be able to spend less time obsessing over germs. I mean, it's not that once I live over there my mental illness will immediately go away - but I think living in a more cleaner environment will definitely help. I bet that my family won't understand the reason why I want to live elsewhere, and perhaps they never will. I just want to get better. I'm feeling guilty, because I know that they do love me, but the things that they do are really just too much. The rest of my family are going to question me, and they are probably going to dislike me a little because of it, but I think it's best for my mental state to live elsewhere. I've got a bunch of family members living near me, but I wouldn't want to live with them - especially not my aunt. I don't know. My friend hasn't talked to her parents about me staying with them in awhile, so I'm hoping they're still willing to take me in. I just want to be free from all of this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 27, 2019)

The fact that I don't have my license honestly makes me dread life


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> -



can you please stop feeling guilty. they obviously can't take care of you or adopt common hygiene standards and you don't have to love your parents smfh.


----------



## jiny (May 27, 2019)

if anyone could lend me their shampoodle it’d be great


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 27, 2019)

Whopee the one chance I actually get to drive my car it breaks down ;~;

Today is just not going very well for me lol


----------



## Bcat (May 27, 2019)

bone tired and have water stuck in my ear


----------



## Dim (May 27, 2019)

Worried I might actually lose my job and scared things won’t work out with my psychiatrist tomorrow. Plus I need stuff to get done. Everything just seems so frightening for me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 27, 2019)

My mom got mad at me when I didn't give her free range of my phone while we were on a hike today.  I didn't want to bring my phone with me anyway, it's not like I had any kind of service on top of the mountain.  She insisted that she take pictures of my sisters, even though she has a tablet that takes just as good pictures as my phone does.  She took her pictures and then got pissy when I asked for it back and started on some "I pay for this and you don't" rant.  Sorry I didn't want my phone shoved in the backpack with the water and bugspray instead of my obviously safer pocket, mom.  Sorry I forgot that my phone, which was my graduation present and I've had for almost a year, isn't actually mine because it was a gift.  I don't think she even sees me as an adult, to be honest.


----------



## Soigne (May 27, 2019)

there are zero good therapists in the area except for one and they charge $150 just to schedule an appointment... and then you ahve to pay for each session on top of that..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 27, 2019)

Cramps.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 27, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> -sniiip-


I'm glad you have a friend that you can rely on. I wish I had a friend that I could've relied on when I was in that similar situation of feeling trapped and wanting to escape, but I was always too afraid to reach out. While it's hard to ignore, you don't have to explain yourself to others, especially extended family. They don't know the actuality of what's going on, so there's no point fighting a battle with them. All you can say to your family or extended family is that you're doing it for your own happiness, it's for you, not anyone else <3 And if your family can't help you, then bye


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## gobby (May 28, 2019)

I dropped my axe somewhere in New leaf and I can't find ANYWHERE ****


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

This game...

Sorry if pic is big



Spoiler: rdr2 spoilers


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 28, 2019)

I have to go to the dentist again today to get some more dental work done, and honestly I'm just so tired of getting shots in my mouth :/


----------



## DragoDrago (May 28, 2019)

I have no motivation...I have exams coming up and I'm supposed to be revising...I also have a cold which is not that bad but it's still bothering me...someone please inspire me or I'm going to fail haha


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2019)

Mom didn't fix the bathroom sink/pipes that were clogged last night as she should have since we agreed I'd make dinner.. like sigh fine have a flooded bathroom then


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bcat (May 28, 2019)

water in my ear driving me insane


----------



## lunatepic (May 28, 2019)

been having on and off migraines for the past couple days, taking tylenol makes it go away for an hour or two but then it just comes back worse  it's probably due to the sudden change of weather...


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

lunatepic said:


> been having on and off migraines for the past couple days, taking tylenol makes it go away for an hour or two but then it just comes back worse  it's probably due to the sudden change of weather...


Same for me ;(


----------



## Dim (May 28, 2019)

Yeah, this migraine is KILLING me! X(


----------



## lunatepic (May 29, 2019)

Nox said:


> Yeah, this migraine is KILLING me! X(



dang hope things get better!! we can get through this! 

// on a different note i just checked the calendar and realized school ends in 2 weeks.. and i haven't started any of my culminating projects or started studying for exams. i was just about to sleep but got a sudden bout of adrenaline from the anxiety so i might as well work !! hjfksfnskfn


----------



## Stella-Io (May 29, 2019)

Working 6 days a week next and possibly the week after. I get a full 40 hours now, but now I have to be concerned with not gettin overtime, plus this gives me no time to do anythin. No time for shopping or my giveaway on here.


----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2019)

Have a kink in my neck or something! SEVERE pain if I turn it a certain way! God damn I wish it would go away...don't want to turn it a certain way in case I do more damage! X(


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

had some bad tasting coffee...


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

My hand hurts.


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Valzed (May 29, 2019)

We found out last Thursday that our one rat Justin has cancer and there's we can do but make him comfortable while he's still with us. We were (and still are honestly) coming to grips with that news when two days ago (Monday) our other rat, Nicodemus, appeared listless. He wasn't interested in eating and he seemed to be having trouble with his front legs. We called out vet and left a message which is when we found out that they were going to be closed until the 30th. They were checking messages though so we hoped they'd call us back. Nicodemus looked pretty bad Monday night. Yesterday when we woke up we found Nico more alert and moving around more. We were relieved because he seemed to be doing a bit better. Our vet called last night and said they thought Nico probably had a sinus or upper respiratory infection. The rats have had an URI before so we knew it was treatable. We made an appointment for both rats to see the vet tomorrow at 2:30 PM. We went to bed feeling hopeful because Nicodemus was doing better and we had an appointment set up.

This morning when we went to check on them we found the two of them in their little natural straw hut. When my son reached in to pet them he realized that Nicodemus had passed in the night. Justin was laying next to Nico. We've taken Nicodemus out of the big cage so Justin's sake. We've called out vet to ask what to we do from here since we'd like to get Nicodemus cremated. We're waiting to here back from the vet.

In one week's time we found out one rat had incurable cancer and have lost our other baby to a possible infection.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

im_the_rhino  still has more posts than me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 29, 2019)

I just got a message from the president of our college, and he said that our Chaplain is retiring 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Valzed said:


> snip



I'm so sorry to hear about all of that, I imagine the pain you guys must be feeling  
In situations like that it would be really nice if there was some kind of emergency line for animals/pets. Sometimes they're willing to work in those situations, but not always.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

my sister


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2019)

I'm trying to sleep but I'm simultaneously burning up and freezing, plus my right eye won't stop itching and I don't have any allergy meds. 

Ugh why can't I just sleep like a normal person :/


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> im_the_rhino  still has more posts than me



Haha, did you ever get more than me?


----------



## Stella-Io (May 30, 2019)

Annoyed that I had to get called in today, on my day off considering that I'm working more now cause I'm covering a shift, and will be working today, Friday, Saturday then Sunday. Off Monday but right back at it with Tuesday, Wed, Thursday and Friday, possibly Saturday and Sunday again. Meanwhile other people have been taking time off and going on long vacations and I can't get 2 days off in a row.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2019)

Was supposed to go to a concert today but it rained and was windy like hell so i went home instead.. think mom and our friend stayed but okay yeah not getting sick one day before weekend...

had fun gettin wasted with em before tho


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2019)

I've told myself like 23457 times today to take a shower, and have I done it yet?


Well ofc not!


----------



## Bcat (May 30, 2019)

Going on 3 days with a water-clogged ear. It hurts like hell and I can't hear out of it, so I guess this is my life now.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 31, 2019)

My sister left her euphonium case in the living room, somethin she has already been told not to do. So, me with my graceful self gets distracted by my own cat, walks off and straight into it (the room was dark). I almost fell over it, scraped my left knee in 2 different places, got a bruise forming pretty quickly, and worse of it is I can't yell at her cause she's already asleep. She woukd just say somethin like 'watch where you're goin' or 'don't hit my case you're gonna scratch it'.


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2019)

Can't help but feel my mom is trying to screw me over again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 31, 2019)

I keep coming back to this forum looking for something, but I'm not finding it here. Maybe it's because all of my close friends are inactive now, but I'm just not feeling the closeness with others as much these days. I'm feeling like a bit of an outsider.

It would be nice if I could actually go out and... idk get a life??


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

Got a pimple in my nose like.. bruh wtf


----------



## Bcat (May 31, 2019)

4 days of ear pain. Kill me


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2019)

Parents are at it again..not really sure if I believe her or not. My mom that is.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 31, 2019)

**** drawings


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 31, 2019)

All of this drama an old 'friend' created, over a character having the same name as her own character. It's stupid. _She_ is stupid. And petty... I just don't understand why people get so up in arms over a character someone else made having the same name as their own character? oof.​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 31, 2019)

Not feeling the best


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Not feeling the best



Same here. </3 _hugs_


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 1, 2019)

I’ve been having stomachaches almost daily for a year now but doctors can’t figure out what’s wrong ;;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 1, 2019)

Lack of fun time.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)

Bored, bad weather and I need to do this stupid paper...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 1, 2019)

I’ve had my misgivings about where my friendship has been going recently, but now that I think it’s actually over, I’m sad.


----------



## rianne (Jun 1, 2019)

The power/electricity was out for almost two hours so I didn't get to paint my nails.

ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)

Wondering where I put my mechanic pencil I cant type with those regular wooden ones, they hurt my skin :v


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2019)

My dad is so ignorant... doesn't understand a single thing about Aspergers :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad is so ignorant... doesn't understand a single thing about Aspergers :/



feels...
----

also damn what would i do without this wheat hot pillow bless it curing headaches


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I keep coming back to this forum looking for something, but I'm not finding it here. Maybe it's because all of my close friends are inactive now, but I'm just not feeling the closeness with others as much these days. I'm feeling like a bit of an outsider.
> 
> It would be nice if I could actually go out and... idk get a life??



Oof...I thought we were good buddies.  Sorry you feel that way. :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oof...I thought we were good buddies.  Sorry you feel that way. :c



I didn't say we weren't. I just often find myself looking for someone to feel really close to and that can be difficult, especially since I'm not good at reaching out to others first (for some stupid reason idfk why) so I don't feel like I have the same relationship with you guys as you have with others.


Idk if that makes any sense.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2019)

I don't like going to bed/sleep :/


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Feels like everyone is ******** on my days recently and I can’t catch a break.  Some people are wanting to get a reaction out of me and I’m not going to let it happen.  Doesn’t mean it doesn’t affect me though.


Yeah, I fell ya on this one.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

My leg still hurts.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 2, 2019)

I caught a cold and feel pretty unpleasant physically because of it. I also think I ate a bit too much sweet stuff yesterday so I feel a bit _blegh_.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> My leg still hurts.



go see a doctor

-

also blegh i totally wanna go out do something today but also i dont wanna renew my public transport card earlier lol


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2019)

I’m 22 I and I still dunno what I’m doing with my life whoopdie doo UwU


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2019)

Certain things I've done and said in the past haunt me. *cringe*


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2019)

I’m always tired lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 2, 2019)

Omggg I can't wait to see what my new tie-dye shirts look like! Like seriously playing the waiting game to let the dye set for 24 hours is definitely the hardest part of making tie-dye stuff, but the best part is always getting to open and see your awesome creation!!

I might have to make a blog entry about this tomorrow evening! :>


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 3, 2019)

Nox said:


> I’m always tired lol



big mood 

I need to be studying for finals but desperately trying to resist the urge to nap rn T^T


----------



## Soigne (Jun 3, 2019)

can’t stop myself from wanting to talk to my ex even though i’m the one who ended things


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2019)

People calling me and they can't wait one or two signals and just hangs up at once like okay if you're gonna play that game when you never pick up yourself lolll sure


----------



## Mao (Jun 3, 2019)

i have a big exam tomorrow yet i just spent 10 minutes trying to remember this password then another 10 trying to remember the email's password which i used for this because i used all 5 attemps up.. ah motivation is non-existent


----------



## Hat' (Jun 3, 2019)

I... have a spanish oral exam tomorrow... and I think that this exam will make me hate this language forever, especially since I hate it already.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 3, 2019)

"Oh, your internet is having these very minor problems? Allow me to fix that for you."

Now instead of being really bad on rare occasions, it's slightly terrible _all_ the time! That's what I get for bringing it up.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 4, 2019)

Struggling a little today.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Struggling a little today.



call the dating lines 

anyway any partner who live by "bros before hoes"(or reverse etc, depending on your gender) is just a dickbag and shouldn't even have a partner if they can't treat them fair.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2019)

Also i hate my loudspeakers that my laptop has like they sound like wonky tin cans


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2019)

Dude didn’t wash his hands after he peed


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 4, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Dude didn’t wash his hands after he peed



*throwing up emoji*

-

Bulbagarden forum is confusing.


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Dude didn’t wash his hands after he peed


Half my housemates don’t wash their hands. At all. Yet they mock me cause they say I wash mine _too much_ >_>


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2019)

Lmfao at my mom going like "why do everyone diss me and stuff" well yeah if you could cool down your temperament and don't act like a bossy ***** all the time maybe people would appreciate you more.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 4, 2019)

Been having stomach-related problems for the last couple weeks. :/


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2019)

Nox said:


> Half my housemates don’t wash their hands. At all. Yet they mock me cause they say I wash mine _too much_ >_>



lol I know a lot of gross people too but thankfully I don't have to live with them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Dude didn’t wash his hands after he peed



I think my dad washes his hands like twice a month lmao
I hate when he touches my stuff or drives my car, all I can think about is his nasty asf hands and it makes me sick.


Also I'm really bored and I honestly just want to go to bed/sleep. I don't have any more energy today. I'm done.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think my dad washes his hands like twice a month lmao
> I hate when he touches my stuff or drives my car, all I can think about is his nasty asf hands and it makes me sick.


Yeah IKR, same with my brothers. They also put their hands on everyone’s dinner like yo can you not? XDDDD


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2019)

Nox said:


> Yeah IKR, same with my brothers. They also put their hands on everyone’s dinner like yo can you not? XDDDD



My cousins would let the dog (who regularly kills animals) slobber all over their hands, then stick their hands into the fridge and ice maker without washing. Then they have the nerve to get offended when you call them gross. lol some people


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

Bcat said:


> My cousins would let the dog (who regularly kills animals) slobber all over their hands, then stick their hands into the fridge and ice maker without washing. Then they have the nerve to get offended when you call them gross. lol some people


wouldn’t it end up with rabies? D:


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2019)

Nox said:


> wouldn’t it end up with rabies? D:



eehhhh they get shots. It's still nasty though


----------



## Soigne (Jun 4, 2019)

losing all of my friends because they can't handle manic depression but i can't afford another therapist so i'm just wallowing in my own pity


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 4, 2019)

Humidity. ;-;


----------



## gobby (Jun 5, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Humidity. ;-;



The heat here has been killing meee


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 5, 2019)

It's been flipping cold these past few days...last weekend we had a day when it was 20 degrees C, now we're barely reaching 7 degrees C. Plus I've got a (minor) cold, and stressing about how much I need to know for these exams...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2019)

spring pls dont come back i need summer.

also 70s disco must be one of the crappiest genres ever


----------



## Valzed (Jun 5, 2019)

Tonight my husband is picking up the ashes of our pet rat Nicodemus who passed away suddenly on May 29th. We were stunned by his passing as we had just found out on May 23rd that our other rat Justin has a cancerous tumor and surgery won't help. We were still coming to terms with Justin's situation when we lost Nicodemus. Now all of us - Justin as well - are grieving Nicodemus.

Tonight is going to be a rough night....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2019)

My mom was finally able to take me out to the retro game store today, and they're closed til tomorrow :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also wow I'm post #30,000


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 5, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Stressing out about this final exam that’s coming up.  I have to pass this class...



Yeah I feel that too  But we can do this!!


----------



## Valzed (Jun 5, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Tonight my husband is picking up the ashes of our pet rat Nicodemus who passed away suddenly on May 29th. We were stunned by his passing as we had just found out on May 23rd that our other rat Justin has a cancerous tumor and surgery won't help. We were still coming to terms with Justin's situation when we lost Nicodemus. Now all of us - Justin as well - are grieving Nicodemus.
> 
> Tonight is going to be a rough night....



We all forgot today was Wednesday & that our vet's office is closed on Wednesdays. My poor husband drove there only to find it closed so he wasn't able to bring our Nicodemus home. Now he has to go there tomorrow. We just want our baby back home with us.


----------



## Dim (Jun 5, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Also wow I'm post #30,000


:[


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 5, 2019)

Can anyone tell me how you do long term relationships like it?s been 2 days and I can?t cope :/

Edit: like we not long distance but I can?t see him for 8 days lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 6, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Tonight my husband is picking up the ashes of our pet rat Nicodemus who passed away suddenly on May 29th. We were stunned by his passing as we had just found out on May 23rd that our other rat Justin has a cancerous tumor and surgery won't help. We were still coming to terms with Justin's situation when we lost Nicodemus. Now all of us - Justin as well - are grieving Nicodemus.
> 
> Tonight is going to be a rough night....



When I lost my baby girl (the cat who had been with me before my baby boy), I held a small, hearty dinner party with my company (Mao and my ex you know). I prepared a lot of dishes with full of feast, that includes a lot of foods that my this girl liked when she was still alive. Actually, I don't even remember how I cocked. Only thing I remember is that I was wholeheartedly desperately engaged in cooking, with just the only thought in my mind that we have to see her off as gorgeously as we can, and say goodbye. We drank, ate feasts, with not speaking anything but just with tearing up. I don't remember if I got to take some sleep or wasn't able to. Everything was like in fog, because too much pain.
There hasn't been even a day that I don't remind her, everyday, every night. It still pains me with no change even after 10 years. But I try to not let it drag myself down - because, it'd interrupt her calm sleep, because she loved me so much throughout her life. I know I'll live my rest of life with this heartache. That's how it is, sometimes.
Tomorrow, the last part of Nico will be with you and your family. I wish from the bottom of my heart you guys have hearty good-bye time with him. Good-bye, Nico.. and I am so sorry, Nico, and Val.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

If Discord could sync better that would be nice rather than all those unnecessary updates. Also I want those smol bbq bell pepperse argh too good


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 6, 2019)

People don't like Wooloo! : o


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> People don't like Wooloo! : o



It's cute but the name is dumb and all the memes can go die.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 6, 2019)

Sheila said:


> It's cute but the name is dumb and all the memes can go die.



Wooloo Wooloo Wooloo Wooloo Wooloo Wooloo Wooloo Wooloo Wooloo Wooloo Wooloo Wooloo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm glad I don't work in Japan. "high heels are necessary" lol okay it is not.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 6, 2019)

I feel like sneezing but cannot sneeze.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 6, 2019)

Everything. June 5th was the 15th anniversary of my mothers death which was bad enough, but then to make matters even worse my friendship with my closest friend was shattered with bridges being burned. Why am I even on this earth


----------



## Dim (Jun 6, 2019)

Rough morning... >->



Breath Mint said:


> Everything. June 5th was the 15th anniversary of my mothers death which was bad enough, but then to make matters even worse my friendship with my closest friend was shattered with bridges being burned. Why am I even on this earth


I’m terribly sorry about your mother and your friend. Please hang in there!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 6, 2019)

I made an account with a website, then I immediately forgot the username and password and didn't write it down...


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 6, 2019)

it's so hot I hate summer and I hate bugs


----------



## Bcat (Jun 6, 2019)

Feeling fat and dumb


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)

i hate my fat large as hell ass please go to hell also same to you thighs

also king salmon doesn't exist


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 7, 2019)

My cat completely lost her voice today. 
It could have a somewhat funny reason or a more serious one.
I mean, I often help out at the shelterpart, where there is all the sick cats,
so it could be that I accidentally dragged a sickness to her, but then again I instantly
shower and don't let her go towards the clothes, hm..

The more funny reason (which I hope it is) could be, that she talked too much.
She seriously talks 24/7 to me, so that's a possebility.

Whatever, I just hope she will be fine soon q-q


----------



## mnm (Jun 7, 2019)

My riding lesson was canceled today because it's been raining all week. I did at least get to spend _some_ time with the horses today.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)

I might have a problems with all the pretty NL items xD


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2019)

Not gonna lie, I'm actually getting tired of being here a lot. Not because I don't like my friends I've made on here, yall are great but it seems like every time I come here I'm still left feeling empty and sad. Like I don't feel like I have a reason to be here anymore.


I'm not leaving forever, but I'm definitely likely going to stay away a lot more.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 7, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm actually getting tired of being here a lot. Not because I don't like my friends I've made on here, yall are great but it seems like every time I come here I'm still left feeling empty and sad. Like I don't feel like I have a reason to be here anymore.
> 
> 
> I'm not leaving forever, but I'm definitely likely going to stay away a lot more.



I felt like this a couple years ago, when I was going through some stuff and just generally feeling lonely. Being on here a lot didn't help and even exacerbated it, and finally I spent awhile offline. It definitely helped, and I was able to come back. I hope it helps you too, and I look forward to seeing you again soon.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 8, 2019)

I've been wonder why, in Disney's Peter Pan's sequel, they replace the crocodile with a ticking octopus.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 8, 2019)

WE DONT NEED STRAIGHT PRIDE!
WE DONT NEED STRAIGHT PRIDE!
WE DONT NEED STRAIGHT PRIDE!
WE DONT NEED STRAIGHT PRIDE!
WE DONT NEED STRAIGHT PRIDE!
WE DONT NEED STRAIGHT PRIDE!
WE DONT NEED STRAIGHT PRIDE!
WE DONT NEED STRAIGHT PRIDE!
WE DONT NEED STRAIGHT PRIDE!
WE DONT NEED STRAIGHT PRIDE!


----------



## Dim (Jun 8, 2019)

I wish I could draw.


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2019)

my friend kept saying she wanted to hang out and she was supposed to come over at 5 and its already 6. ive tried getting a response whether shes coming or not, it would be perfectly fine if she told me she couldnt come over but shes just ghosting me and its really pissing me off


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

Lately, I have been feeling stressed out from exams, then to going home. Sometimes when I'm ask to do dishes, I would not be in the mood to do them, and my parents gets mad, and makes me want to stab myself sometimes, but really i'm not that kind of person. But, it just really stresses me out, and I just feel like staying in my room is the best option.. ._.


----------



## gobby (Jun 8, 2019)

Casually slept in till 5


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

Dunno if this is the right place buuut it's been bothering me for some days now... Getting really worried something might have happened to Dawn(piplup) since she hasn't been on since tuesday, and we basically talk every day.. :/


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

Revision is so effing boring


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

Also the fact that I can never get a flippin king salmon. might just TT back to the first two weeks now


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 9, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> Revision is so effing boring



what a mood, these two course are so mind numbing, it has me dead inside >: can't wait for these two finals to be over, get the worse ones out of the way


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Yeah, I’m worried as well.  I wonder if something happened and she isn’t allowed to use TBT anymore, or maybe there was a power outage that’s keeping her from being on TBT.  Either way, I hope she’s back soon.



Consider her crappy family situation I would sadly assume it's the former than the latter...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

When people say they have like "all" items in NL but you are afraid to actually ask because they have overly strict first posts ;;


----------



## Dim (Jun 9, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> On an unrelated note, it’s almost 5 a.m. here and I’m still awake.  The actual work of my summer internship begins today, so I guess I’ll just have to pull an all nighter.  I wonder when I’m going to stop doing this to myself.  I’m probably damaging my body more than I realize.
> 
> I just had five really tough classes this past semester, and I passed them all, but I got badly burnt out at the end of the semester to the point where it felt like time was moving without me.  And then I got home and crashed like a bum, and then my first summer class started and I was still really badly burnt out.  And even though that’s finished, I still have an internship I’m doing now and another summer class in July.  I really don’t get a break this summer.
> 
> ...


Same. Fixing my sleep schedule is a pain. I decided not to take benadryl and ended up not sleeping at all last night and came to work feeling drunk. It’s gotten annoying and it’s unhealthy.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 9, 2019)

I've been wanting to play Smite since yesterday but it's been updating non-stop since then. Like everytime an updates finshes another even bigger one starts... I'm starting to get pissed. When I tell you I started updating since yesterday, and since 11AM NON-STOP today... heck off.


----------



## Dim (Jun 9, 2019)

I’m so tired of my store.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm not inebriated right now.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 9, 2019)

Imagine wanting to do good and helping at the shelter and then your cat gets a sickness from the sick cats at the shelter.
And it's a dangerous one and my cat is very young still.
GRRRREEEEEEEAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTT now I obviously don't want to go there anymore to help out.......


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2019)

i feel bad getting mad abt this but my friends been asking to hang out since school got out and ive been waiting for her for 2 days to show up, yesterday she told me she wasnt feeling well but WOULD come today, and now she told me she would come to my house at 3 and its already 6 n she hasnt told me anything since and im just getting really frustrated


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 9, 2019)

xii said:


> i feel bad getting mad abt this but my friends been asking to hang out since school got out and ive been waiting for her for 2 days to show up, yesterday she told me she wasnt feeling well but WOULD come today, and now she told me she would come to my house at 3 and its already 6 n she hasnt told me anything since and im just getting really frustrated



I saw your post the other day and I think you’re allowed to feel frustrated; at the very least she could have let you know that she wasn’t coming or would be late instead of making you wait around three hours. Hopefully you two can work it out.


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> I saw your post the other day and I think you’re allowed to feel frustrated; at the very least she could have let you know that she wasn’t coming or would be late instead of making you wait around three hours. Hopefully you two can work it out.



thank u :-( yeah i wouldnt be mad if she told me she couldnt make it or be late, but she just leaves me hanging until i say something and that makes me feel like im needy or something


----------



## Bcat (Jun 9, 2019)

xii said:


> i feel bad getting mad abt this but my friends been asking to hang out since school got out and ive been waiting for her for 2 days to show up, yesterday she told me she wasnt feeling well but WOULD come today, and now she told me she would come to my house at 3 and its already 6 n she hasnt told me anything since and im just getting really frustrated



I've had to deal with people playing dumb games like this before and honestly: when someone doesn't respect your time they don't respect you. Especially if they don't have the decency to give you a heads up one way or another. It's a common courtesy


----------



## Flare (Jun 9, 2019)

I have so much work to do and I have a week to hand them in. Did I mention I'm graduating soon as well. 

So far I've been able to handle my English Work rather well... but my Math Work is kinda all over the place, def not starting any of that until I finish my English Work. Everything else is pretty fine so far, hopefully nothing else pops up.

I really need to stop procrastinating so much and control it more.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2019)

Welp, I was watching Formula 1 a few hours ago and there was this controversial event that resulted in a driver being demoted to 2nd place because of a 5-second penalty for unsafe re-entry back onto the track. When looking at the replay, what can he do to avoid the incident? I personally think it was more of a racing incident if anything. :/


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2019)

I don’t feel like myself lately.. I feel very out of body and not in control of myself and I feel like my head is gonna explode and I’m so exhausted always and I’m scared that these meds are messing up my body and I see the dr tomorrow but I just feel so stupid and I don’t want to look at her I’m so embarrassed


----------



## Bcat (Jun 9, 2019)

Everything sucks. Nothing is fun or interesting to me. I start something then think 'you know what? I don't care' and quit halfway.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 10, 2019)

everyone is feeling either confident about this exam, or confident that they passed. I'm not even feeling confident that I got enough to pass. I really, _really_ hope I have passed. I can't afford to fail this course.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 10, 2019)

idk whats gonna come from this ****, but im not in the mood for antics.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2019)

Everyone’s annoying me today


----------



## Dim (Jun 10, 2019)

Who the hell doesn?t wash their hands after they take a crap?? (And then dig their hands in the bag of chips other people in the house eat from?) -___-


----------



## maple22 (Jun 10, 2019)

I have a terrible cough, and I'm going to have to go to work today with it.
I also went back to the derm today. My skin—while apparently showing signs of improvement—isn't going to get any better with my current routine, so I'm going to start birth control and Accutane. Great.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bcat (Jun 10, 2019)

so many idiots out on the road today. I almost got run over by an entitled individual who thought it was ok to drive on the sidewalk. THE SIDEWALK


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2019)

^Wow, what a ****ing tool!

As for me my mom REALLY needs to get her ****ing priorities straight! She's manipulative, is never really sorry for anything and always lashes out! God I hate her!! -.-


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 10, 2019)

Being homeless really is getting to me.

I hope they can fix the electricity soon. I don't like this feeling.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 11, 2019)

I wish that I didn?t live in an area where it snows until like April or sometimes June and that?s when spring finally starts. I was longing for spring and it just kept snowing! It finally became spring a couple weeks ago and it?s already almost the summer solstice.. I want to move somewhere warmer


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> And this, ladies and gentleman, is why I don’t drive.  You would think a bunch of squirrels were driving that car and not an actual human.


I wish I could NOT drive


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 11, 2019)

I’m confused


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 11, 2019)

well there's yet another crappy exam over and done with. I'm nor surprised or disappointed at how bad it was, it wouldn't be an eng exam if there wasn't an absolute **** show of an exam :| The only thing that's keeping me sane right now is all the memes that my classmates are making about it lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2019)

also lmfao idiot did he really think i wouldn't notice that hahaha


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 11, 2019)

AHHHHHH
I finally started preparing my Nintendo 64 to spraypaint it, I get ready.. and the freaking white
basecoat that is necessary is garbage. Guess I shouldn't buy the cheaper spraypaints anymore..
Guess I have to hope now that the veterinaire tomorrow won't be too expensive so I can buy
a new basecoat directly.. don't want to wait until the weekend -_-


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2019)

I see Tom Nook is in front if the sunset. He’s just standing there smiling at me and it’s creeping me the frick out! D:


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Oh does Tom Nook have a sale to make for you.  It’s going to be an offer you can’t refuse.  *evil villain hand clasping and evil grins*


I’m not interested in anything he’s selling! **runs away weezing**


----------



## rianne (Jun 11, 2019)

Yesterday, I was really glad I didn't have lower back pain.

Today, I woke up with lower back pain.

/facepalm. Thanks, period.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2019)

^I definitely feel ya there man! Doesn't help that I have Asperger's either.


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I didn’t get any sleep last night, and I’ve had a long day and I’m tired, and now I’m just crying.  There’s only so much I can take.  I feel like I say all the wrong things at the wrong times and I’m annoying as hell to people, and idk.  Life is tough, man.  I stopped crying.  I’m just glad I have some pretty amazing friends from here.


You are not annoying! I think you’re funny and charismatic! As for the sleep thing... I have trouble sleeping at night all the time myself. >_>
Ever try Benadryl?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 12, 2019)

No no, it's not Tom Nook that's bothering me, its the eternal sunset that's bothering me.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 12, 2019)

Just came back from the Veterinaire. 
She is very contagious, so it can happen that all my animals might get sick now,
I am not allowed to go help at the shelter, because it's dangerous for the cats there
and she maybe has aids. And obvioulsy I had to walk under the freaking rain.
NICE ONE


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2019)

Every time I get on this forum my anxiety skyrockets, prob not a good thing for my mental health :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



xRileyx said:


> I didn’t get any sleep last night, and I’ve had a long day and I’m tired, and now I’m just crying.  There’s only so much I can take.  I feel like I say all the wrong things at the wrong times and I’m annoying as hell to people, and idk.  Life is tough, man.  I stopped crying.  I’m just glad I have some pretty amazing friends from here.



Sorry to hear about your sadness. Hoping you feel better soon


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2019)

why is my hair so uneven like its not helping with my hair ocd ugh


----------



## Dim (Jun 12, 2019)

Spoiler: .



My mom has been coughing up blood and my dad took her to the hospital last night. A vain erupted but they managed to stop the bleeding and now they’re seeing how much damaged her liver suffered “...and we’ll see from there.” PLEASE be okay mom...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2019)

Nox said:


> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> My mom has been coughing up blood and my dad took her to the hospital last night. A vain erupted but they managed to stop the bleeding and now they’re seeing how much damaged her kidney suffered “...and we’ll see from there.” PLEASE be okay mom...



omk...im sorry D:

also can my hair stop being a dickbag just ****ing be even lengths please


----------



## jiny (Jun 12, 2019)

my friend is acting really weird ever since she "stood me up" she hasnt texted besides yesterday she told me "i'll explain everything tomorrow" (tmrw is today) but i couldnt see her today so ... i havent seen her since thursday


----------



## Bcat (Jun 12, 2019)

so many games I want so little cash...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 12, 2019)

I’m still disappointed at how behind we are in space technology. We haven’t landed on the Moon in a long time, we haven’t landed on Mars yet, and we haven’t even left the Earth’s orbit.


----------



## jiny (Jun 12, 2019)

xii said:


> my friend is acting really weird ever since she "stood me up" she hasnt texted besides yesterday she told me "i'll explain everything tomorrow" (tmrw is today) but i couldnt see her today so ... i havent seen her since thursday



this is bothering me much more than it should and That bothers me :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 12, 2019)

Friggin' humidity.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Friggin' humidity.



this also im just considering getting a wig or something like... hair pls grow EVEN thank you


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 13, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I’m ******* tired.



you said bad word.

-

I had a test fml


----------



## Hat' (Jun 13, 2019)

final exams coming next week and i still didn't do anything, but at least i'm playing video games


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 13, 2019)

When I said on the General Discussion that the left wing is going to ban criticism against authority (which includes exposing discrimination, lies, and corruption), it?s already coming true. It recently happened on Pinterest when a pro-life site got blacklisted as a ?porn site? (which had nothing obscene about it) and permanently banned the pro-life account. Not only that, but whoever exposed the insider information on why they were banned got fired (I?d assume that they are doing it because they hate pro-lifers with a passion). When they talked about Pinterest?s acts of corruption, they were suspended for ?privacy invasion?. So basically, they?re discriminating against people based on political views, lied about it by covering it up with something else, and banned people who vilify them for that.

First of all, if you?re in charge of a public resource, you need to give everyone a voice. Secondly, if you?re going to do something evil or controversial, you need to tell the truth, even if that?s going to get you in trouble. Third, never punish people for criticizing you, especially if you?re being corrupt. That is an act of tyranny, and that is exactly what Hitler did (and Kim Jong Un since he is especially aggressive about it).


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 13, 2019)

Rammed my head into the corner of a shelving unit earlier. It’s swollen and tender.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 13, 2019)

europe melvins tour got cancelled ;____; really wanted to go see them in july. maybe ill go and see godflesh instead


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm ****ing ill.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Bcat (Jun 13, 2019)

damn you internet ads. you know I want chickfila and you also know I'm dieting


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 13, 2019)

art takes too long


----------



## Dim (Jun 13, 2019)

Nox said:


> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> My mom has been coughing up blood and my dad took her to the hospital last night. A vain erupted but they managed to stop the bleeding and now they?re seeing how much damaged her liver suffered ?...and we?ll see from there.? PLEASE be okay mom...


Thought my brother said it was her kidney but it was her liver durr. Anyways she?s done coughing up blood and looks like she?s starting to get better but she still has a long way to go. She also has to give up alcohol which also worried me since she?s had a lifelong addiction but she has no other choice. I?ll do my best to help her get through this as soon as she gets out of the hospital.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 13, 2019)

You pieces of **** don't have to be so smug and hateful about it

- - - Post Merge - - -

i see you you little snake


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 13, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Oh no, I hope your head feels better soon.


Thank you! It actually feels better now, although I wouldn’t be surprised if it bruises lol. 


Nox said:


> Thought my brother said it was her kidney but it was her liver durr. Anyways she’s done coughing up blood and looks like she’s starting to get better but she still has a long way to go. She also has to give up alcohol which also worried me since she’s had a lifelong addiction but she has no other choice. I’ll do my best to help her get through this as soon as she gets out of the hospital.


You’re a good son. I hope she’s able to recover quickly. I’ll be sending my thoughts your way.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## allainah (Jun 14, 2019)

I actually studied the sections in my book that the professor told us to lol for my math test lol for HOURSSSSS LOL
and all of the questions on the test are not even ?? remotely similar to whats in the sections ??
is it bad i got a 72% but still wish a brutal death upon him :~)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 14, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> snip



Hey, I'm sorry you're going through this. I just want you to know that I do care about you, and I'm sure there are people here in the community who do as well. It can be very difficult sometimes, but I'll be rooting for you. Also, I'm going to have to disagree with you - I think you are a wonderful individual with great potential. I mean that. You may think otherwise right now, and I get it - however, I hope you won't get your mind set on this belief. It just isn't true. I hope you're able to see that. I know things can get quite rough sometimes - I've had some stressful moments lately, which is why I haven't been on TBT that much. I just want to give you the biggest hug. I understand taking a break from TBT and all, and I respect that - however, please keep in mind that people do care for you, and that includes me. You can message me anytime you need anything. <3


----------



## Dim (Jun 14, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I don’t feel like I fit in here anymore.  On TBT I mean.  Everyone’s interests honestly don’t line up with mine and I don’t see myself staying here too much longer.  I honestly think I’m in the wrong community.  I don’t know where I’ll go from here, but I really don’t see myself being here too much longer.
> 
> There’s only one friend that talks to me on Discord actively.  No one else gives a ****.  And I honestly am not happy with how things are turning out and my current situation.  I honestly kind of loathe getting older and would prefer to die instead.  I’ve already seen others have so much more potential than myself and I honestly don’t care to see what I could accomplish in life anymore.
> 
> ...


I think you a very friendly person and I do care... and to be honest I can relate to you on many things about growing up. I’m sorry you have been feeling this way but if this site just isn’t helping then take a break from it at the very least, I had to take a break from here a couple of years ago. Please take care of yourself!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 14, 2019)

These bugs keep flying onto my computer monitor, almost as if they're taunting me. Now I remember why I hate them so much.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 14, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I don’t feel like I fit in here anymore.  On TBT I mean.  Everyone’s interests honestly don’t line up with mine and I don’t see myself staying here too much longer.  I honestly think I’m in the wrong community.  I don’t know where I’ll go from here, but I really don’t see myself being here too much longer.
> 
> There’s only one friend that talks to me on Discord actively.  No one else gives a ****.  And I honestly am not happy with how things are turning out and my current situation.  I honestly kind of loathe getting older and would prefer to die instead.  I’ve already seen others have so much more potential than myself and I honestly don’t care to see what I could accomplish in life anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2019)

Noooo Riley don't leave 

Also what, or rather which librarians thought it was a good idea with a small shelf space and like 5 or more of the same medicine books???


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

Sometimes I think the Fallout future is a better one because everyone there stills hates communism.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2019)

idk why this is getting under my skin so much but it is...


----------



## Dim (Jun 14, 2019)

My stupid ass couldn?t calm down this morning and now my grandma is upset with me. I?ve been trying to call and apologize but she won?t answer me. I bought her a chocolate cake hoping it would cheer her up later... );

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was so on edge earier now I feel depressed. fml


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 14, 2019)

I prematurely published a blog entry on accident. I was trying to rename it, but I accidentally hit “go” so it published.

Should I delete the entry, or should I keep it, but edit it?

EDIT: I ended up deleting that botched blog entry, but I copied the text and published a new entry.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2019)

Why do I have to mess around with the NES/cartridge for like 10 min straight just to play one game?? This is when it would pay to have a top-loader.

Also I'm supposed to go on a trip in like four days, I don't even want to go and it's got my anxiety really bad.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

MY BELLS ARE GOING DOWN AAAAA

I had 19 bells yesterday, 12 bells earlier today, and now I only have 8! What's happening?!?!?!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 15, 2019)

Looks like tarantulas are back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PyroMike said:


> MY BELLS ARE GOING DOWN AAAAA
> 
> I had 19 bells yesterday, 12 bells earlier today, and now I only have 8! What's happening?!?!?!



Editing posts, posting pics, getting infractions?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Editing posts, posting pics, getting infractions?



Editing posts and posting pics remove my bells? I was never told this.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2019)

There’s a guy at work who is really rude to me for no reason and I hate it. I’ve been nothing but politer towards him and he still treats me like trash


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 15, 2019)

I ran out of instant coffee and I probably won't be able to afford more for quite a few days.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Man didn't think it would be this hard to find the bell knickknack item in new leaf... if any of you are selling hit me up!!


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2019)

PyroMike said:


> Editing posts and posting pics remove my bells? I was never told this.


Editing posts doesn?t necessarily lower your bells. If you add more characters to your post, you gain more tbt. If you delete something though you will lose some. Posts in the basement don?t gain tbt, however. Also, I?ve seen you post pics of Pok?mon sprites in the shiny thread though so that may be the cause. I don?t see why posting pics/vids have to cost us tbt though. :/


----------



## Adriel (Jun 15, 2019)

i'm just tired and burnt out artwise, also i ended my hiatus here and wanna change my user but im 800ish bells short rn


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Nox said:


> Editing posts doesn’t necessarily lower your bells. If you add more characters to your post, you gain more tbt. If you delete something though you will lose some. Posts in the basement don’t gain tbt, however. Also, I’ve seen you post pics of Pok?mon sprites in the shiny thread though so that may be the cause. I don’t see why posting pics/vids have to cost us tbt though. :/



I guess you guys might know, but use the img tags instead c:

also apparently i had guppy... since wtf when???


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 16, 2019)

im so burned out from having double the amount of classes recommended this semester ;-;
can't wait for it to finally end in two weeks..


----------



## jiny (Jun 16, 2019)

lopez moved out of my town which sucks bc i grew very attached to him which was unexpected as he was a random move in


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 16, 2019)

Post 2 on why I can't stand bugs: There's these worms that hang from trees which get everywhere. Not only are they a pain to dodge, but they have reached such a critical mass that they're literally killing trees. There is this one really tall tree I often walk past. A few days ago it had beautiful leaves. Yesterday I walked past it and found it looking half dead. Those worms had eaten so much of it. A tree that took decades to mature was potentially killed in a matter of days by these pathetic life forms that shouldn't even exist. Stuff like that just really annoys me.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2019)

I have this pimple (?)on my cheek(?) near my eye and it’s all swollen near it and it looks like I’ve been punched and it’s hurts and it’s affecting my vision


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2019)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I have this pimple (?)on my cheek(?) near my eye and it’s all swollen near it and it looks like I’ve been punched and it’s hurts and it’s affecting my vision



ooof  im sorry man ... i hate pimples so much and i still have that one in my nose like.. brah go away pimples.

also damn i keep finding new dlc/countryspecifics for new leaf i have a problem


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2019)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I have this pimple (?)on my cheek(?) near my eye and it’s all swollen near it and it looks like I’ve been punched and it’s hurts and it’s affecting my vision



Oml I freaking hate pimples. Why do they even exist ugh ://



xRileyx said:


> Friends/family: “Did you sleep?”
> *Me huddled in corner, shaking with twitching eyes:* “Sleep?  No, what’s sleep?  No no no, can’t have that.  Can’t sleep.  Don’t know what that is.”



Man, I'm sorry  maybe you can take a nap or something today, hopefully. Hope you get a better sleep tonight <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2019)

mother of ****ing jesus how many actual country exclusive and dlc etc. are there in NL????


----------



## Adriel (Jun 16, 2019)

im hungry and my favorite place i was craving is closed today


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2019)

Stupid pimples. Begone.


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2019)

Why am I working 6 days straight?


----------



## Dim (Jun 16, 2019)

SCREW my Grandma for trying sabotage my father’s day moment with my dad. -___-


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 16, 2019)

Kinda worried about going to work tomorrow  One of my workmates got really upset with my manager and literally just walked out. We don't know if she's coming back, and if she doesn't then who knows who's going to do her portion of work. My manager will be angry as then, and I don't want to have to deal with the stress of having to do everything perfectly to avoid her going off at me, or others for that matter  it gives me the big anxiety man


xRileyx said:


> Friends/family: “Did you sleep?”
> *Me huddled in corner, shaking with twitching eyes:* “Sleep?  No, what’s sleep?  No no no, can’t have that.  Can’t sleep.  Don’t know what that is.”


Aww, please try to get some sleep though  A nap or anything. I find certain things that help me get to sleep; one of thise things is that if you tense your muscles, starting from toes up to your head, you feel much more relaxed and ready to sleep. Or listening to relaxing music/sounds, like the rain or ACNL music. Find something that makes you happy and helps you sleep. Take some time for self care, and I know you'll feel better <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2019)

^^ I'm sorry. :/ I really hope you don't have to deal with the manager and everything tomorrow.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 17, 2019)

After +2 weeks of rain and cold weather, it's finally sun and really warm outside.
Obviously exactly then I have to be sick. -_-


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm at that age where guys start looking like someone's aunt. For me it seems to be Auntie Nelda from the Earnest movies.


----------



## Valzed (Jun 17, 2019)

It's been one week since we had to say goodbye to our other rat, Justin. His health had taken a turn for the worse and we didn't want him suffering. We were able to pick up his ashes on Friday so now he's back home with his brother, Nicodemus, who passed away suddenly on June 30th. In less than a month I've lost both of my furry babies....


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 17, 2019)

i need to print something out but i fricken can't cause my printer's not working..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 17, 2019)

Valzed said:


> It's been one week since we had to say goodbye to our other rat, Justin. His health had taken a turn for the worse and we didn't want him suffering. We were able to pick up his ashes on Friday so now he's back home with his brother, Nicodemus, who passed away suddenly on June 30th. In less than a month I've lost both of my furry babies....



Again, I'll be thinking of you. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

And, feeling a little out of it I suppose.


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2019)

I keep putting **** off


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

Something is not agreeing w/ me tonight.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm just a little out of it today. Shed a few tears not too long ago. I don't know. 

I was thinking about the people who I've met that have cared for my mental well-being, and I guess I got emotional because of it. 

But, I feel kinda down right now. And tired, as it's almost midnight and things. 

And, it can still be a bit frustrating with my family. They don't really understand. It hurts a little sometimes.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

^Story of my life! I definitely feel ya.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 18, 2019)

My cat will get tested for AIDS today..
but she got taken to the shelter (they forgot to make
the test and we already paid for it).. well, 
I feel sad for her being super sick and now being alone
in a small transportbox waiting to get blood taken. :'(


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 18, 2019)

Being unable to get chocolate and other candy because I am diabetic


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Ugh, I said something to someone I probably shouldn’t have, and now I’m worried that they think less of me and how things will be between us now.  I’m a complete and total idiot.  Why do I always have to say the wrong things at the wrong times, talk about stuff I don’t know, and be annoying as hell?  I’m like that one guy that walks in during a crime and tells the criminals exactly where the safe is and what the code is because I can do nothing but be honest.  :/
> 
> EDIT: And now my heart hurts and I don’t think this feeling will go away for awhile...



feels feels feels so hard. although when i did that last time that person was a douche too if it makes things any better...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2019)

When people post and then poof like okay..


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 18, 2019)

Sheila said:


> When people post and then poof like okay..



I proof read before I post, but then ever after I post I still find typos D:

My black nail polish got smudged as I was sleeping, it's always this colour too. I painted my nails hours before I went to sleep, they looked so good but now the smudges in the black makes them less than ideal waah.


----------



## buniichu (Jun 18, 2019)

I just feel like i'm nothing to be honest. Like if I was represent as paper and you just throw me in the trash and that's all that you got to see me or even chat with me. I never done anything wrong. That's what I feel like on here sometimes..  ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I proof read before I post, but then ever after I post I still find typos D:
> 
> My black nail polish got smudged as I was sleeping, it's always this colour too. I painted my nails hours before I went to sleep, they looked so good but now the smudges in the black makes them less than ideal waah.



I meant "poof" as in posting and then going away and logging off at once, so yeah.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 18, 2019)

finals in a couple of days, with 2/4 i'm not certain i'll pass.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 18, 2019)

People are such __________ sometimes..
making me an offer for 70€for something I underpriced already like hell with 110€
and then when I don't accept a freaking passiv-aggressive "As YoU wIsH".

God, I wish I could slap people like that, seriously zero respect.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2019)

Dad can you please go die or just stop with your faking ass phone calls?

Also mom stop exaggerating... man I wish I could get the **** out of here


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 18, 2019)

Man, I might not be able to go to the mall with my friend today. His mom may not take him. Maybe tomorrow though :3


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 18, 2019)

i wanna die ngl. i ruin everything. ughhhh. today's not a good day.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 18, 2019)

moonbyu said:


> i wanna die ngl. i ruin everything. ughhhh. today's not a good day.



Hey, I'm sorry it's been a rough day for you. I hope it'll get better. If you want to talk, just PM me anytime alright? <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> When I said on the General Discussion that the left wing is going to ban criticism against authority (which includes exposing discrimination, lies, and corruption), it?s already coming true. It recently happened on Pinterest when a pro-life site got blacklisted as a ?porn site? (which had nothing obscene about it) and permanently banned the pro-life account. Not only that, but whoever exposed the insider information on why they were banned got fired (I?d assume that they are doing it because they hate pro-lifers with a passion). When they talked about Pinterest?s acts of corruption, they were suspended for ?privacy invasion?. So basically, they?re discriminating against people based on political views, lied about it by covering it up with something else, and banned people who vilify them for that.



I just found out why Twitter suspended Project Veritas. Pinterest, which was trying to silence pro-life views by mislabeling their sites as ?porn sites?, told Twitter that they are invading their privacy for exposing their acts of corruption. Twitter itself won?t suspend them for that. They?re basically discriminating against people and telling others to not let their victims expose them. Boy, Pinterest?s corporate is really insecure. If you do something bad or controversial, you deserve a negative reputation for it, and if you?re going to complain about it, then you are worse off than if you ignore it and not listen.

When I hear that big tech companies are discriminating against conservatives, it?s not necessarily the CEOs. It?s the employees in charge of management that?s doing it.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 18, 2019)

dealing with misdiagnosis and confusion and isolation and loneliness and fear and anxiety all at once


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 19, 2019)

Pimples.

And, sort of feeling a little low.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 19, 2019)

I don't understand. 
I got banned from redditgifts a while ago for no reason, Support never f****ing answered my mail.
Now this week I got banned from eBay, while I never tried to sell anything there and bought only
one freaking screwdriver that I've recived like 3 month ago and I gave a good rating. 
WHY DO I GET BANNED ALL THE TIME FOR NO REASON WTF.
AT LEAST TELL ME THE FREAKING REASON.........


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

Insomnia, yet again! I need to learn to shut off my electronics.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 19, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Insomnia, yet again! I need to learn to shut off my electronics.



May I ask why you need to shut off electronics? 
I've never heard of that before, so I am curious!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

^I guess the lights from certain things can keep your mind awake or something...or so I've heard anyway. Then again I've never had a problem before sleeping w/ them on. Idk I guess I just don't want them to overheat or something.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 19, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> I don't understand.
> I got banned from redditgifts a while ago for no reason, Support never f****ing answered my mail.
> Now this week I got banned from eBay, while I never tried to sell anything there and bought only
> one freaking screwdriver that I've recived like 3 month ago and I gave a good rating.
> ...



Yeah I don't understand the reasoning for some sites banning people. For example, the only time I tried using Twitter, they banned me for being a bot. That gave me a pretty good idea of what the site was like, so I made no effort to get that account back.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2019)

Goddamnit I hope I'm not getting a cold now.. for ****s sake I haven't been out that much :/


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 19, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^I guess the lights from certain things can keep your mind awake or something...or so I've heard anyway. Then again I've never had a problem before sleeping w/ them on. Idk I guess I just don't want them to overheat or something.



Ohh, I see! I actually have the same problem, when a multiplug is glowing or so, I can't stand it
and I have to turn that off. For some reason I thought the electricity is keeping you awake, I guess
I watched too much Better Call Saul, where someone has a "allergy against electricity".. :'D




MapleSilver said:


> Yeah I don't understand the reasoning for some sites banning people. For example, the only time I tried using Twitter, they banned me for being a bot. That gave me a pretty good idea of what the site was like, so I made no effort to get that account back.



Wow, that's annoying.. >-<


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 19, 2019)

I somehow forgot the old hangout was full of furries.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 19, 2019)

feeling anxious because i just spent $10 on my favorite movie so i'd have it in good quality but... why? i know this $10 isn't the end of the world, but i feel like garbage for spending it. even though i've spent more money on less before. ):

also i still feel hungover which i know is impossible because i went clubbing nearly a week ago but here i am, suffering


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 19, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Bothered by everything.  Tired of being used.  Tired of being under appreciated.  Tired of growing older.  Tired of not having a girlfriend.
> 
> And badly burnt out because I haven’t had a break from school/work in a long time.
> 
> EDIT: And there’s no one to talk to about it besides one friend on Discord.


Discord, not even once.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm super tired during the day, and then by 11pm I'm almost wide awake :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



xRileyx said:


> Bothered by everything.  Tired of being used.  Tired of being under appreciated.  Tired of growing older.  Tired of not having a girlfriend.



Feeling this so bad rn. I just want to put myself out there and meet new people but my severe lack of confidence and lack of social skills make me feel horrible about myself. I know I could do better than this.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 19, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> What?  What are you even talking about?  This post makes 0 sense to me.



It is nice you have a buddy in a discord group, I know of a couple I would expect to get weird, once in a private setting.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 20, 2019)

Guess I'll save these tarantulas for the bug off.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2019)

****ing messed up calling in sick system we have as for getting money for it... Couldn't be home today, found out they almost ripped like $100 last time just bc I was sick two days like okay sure leave me to die and let others work til they die too 

also people who reply in a buying/selling etc. thread in Re-Tail and then poof, not nice(like it's common courtesy to tell lets do it later or that you have to go.. not nice being offline for two days like...k)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 20, 2019)

Nauseous. Must be because running around in the dead heat all day.. Feel throwing up..


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Nauseous. Must be because running around in the dead heat all day.. Feel throwing up..



ughh..that's one of the worst feelings tbh.. hope u get better soon!

and yeah it was like a sauna at work today, like all the book rooms were piping hot and basically making everyone a sweaty pig


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 20, 2019)

Obsessing over things. Feeling a little down still, I suppose.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 20, 2019)

i'm applying for jobs and going to interviews and i'm learning how to drive a aa aaaaa becoming an adult is stressful. hopefully life will feel less meaningless and terrible soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2019)

My sleep schedule is so erratic because of my inconsistent tiredness that it's got my mom worried, she came into my room earlier and asked if I need to go to the hospital/ER. 


I don't think I do, but I would like to know what the HELL is going on with my body. This is getting annoying.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 20, 2019)

i feel talentless.
i learned a choreo to the chorus part of a song but i wish i had a skill i was genuinely good at.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 20, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ughh..that's one of the worst feelings tbh.. hope u get better soon!
> 
> and yeah it was like a sauna at work today, like all the book rooms were piping hot and basically making everyone a sweaty pig



Sweaty pig; xD Thanks, Sheila


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2019)

Can?t think of a cool avatar/signature combo or aesthetic as everyone here seems to call it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Sweaty pig; xD Thanks, Sheila



pretty accurate for me at least.. had to get down to the basement rooms or just be at the machine room where we return and fix books.. ^^;;

np <3

also think i had a bit too much spicy yakiniku last night my tum is messy xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2019)

People who throw chewing gums on the floor/ground: please die


----------



## Dim (Jun 21, 2019)

Sheila said:


> People who throw chewing gums on the floor/ground: please die


How I feel about cigarettes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2019)

Nox said:


> How I feel about cigarettes



at least they dont get stuck under your shoes.. people who use snus/snuff on the other hand tho -.-


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 21, 2019)

Sheila said:


> at least they dont get stuck under your shoes.. people who use snus/snuff on the other hand tho -.-



shdhsdhsdh why do so many people use it it's so Gross like so many people at my high school did it ... ew. many people just spit it out too like who raised u


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 21, 2019)

"its a bait lmao" its not an excuse to be racist!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tanukki said:


> july 27 , please come already , i just want to know if the other half of the year ill be succesful or ill be destroyed.
> and overall , i want to know what will be for my future...hope its good.



yes ***** you passed this exam one year ago hurray


----------



## lars708 (Jun 21, 2019)

Tanukki said:


> "its a bait lmao" its not an excuse to be racist!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



But what if u say that ur a taconist and fight for taco rights


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 21, 2019)

Tanukki said:


> "its a bait lmao" its not an excuse to be racist!!!!!!!



There is never an excuse to be a racist. That’s is always morally wrong, even if it’s a joke.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 21, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> There is never an excuse to be a racist. That’s is always morally wrong, even if it’s a joke.



exactly!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 21, 2019)

It's Summer, which means there are a bunch of flies buzzing around in our area. The way my grandparents will it bothers me. It's disgusting. Literally, fly goop is left on the table... they don't disinfect the area... I'm feeling a bit anxious. And, I was a bit scared to eat the food... I was watching this video about how some guy had gotten paralyzed from eating a garden slug, because as it turned out, the slug had some sort of parasite. We have plants and vegetables growing in our backyard. I've seen a slug crawl around in the sink from the plants that my grandma harvested. She cut them up in our soup, and I just thought about all that. I'm uncomfortable eating at times because of things like this. I'll be afraid of touching the bowl because I've seen something that looked like fish blood stained on it... it wasn't washed properly. I don't like to sit on the sofa nor the ground at my house because I fear of being comtaminated...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2019)

^Damn! That sucks! :/

As for me I'm just getting tired of the stupid **** my parents say at times.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2019)

visibleghost said:


> shdhsdhsdh why do so many people use it it's so Gross like so many people at my high school did it ... ew. many people just spit it out too like who raised u



no one at all they just wanna be cool with their snus..like okay if ur using that im not dating u at all. and stop sticking it ****ing everywhere aaaa ://


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2019)

Want to buy these pants/jeans but considering it's DHL shipping hhh :^^^^)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 22, 2019)

kinda bothered by this situation but literally do not know who to talk to....lmao. Oh well, I just it's just time to suppress those thoughts as usual :')

other than that, I kinda wish my parents (especially my dad) would treat me as an adult, or at least a semi-mature person or something. Like I'm 21, I don't feel like I have to justify every movement I do. For example, going out shopping with friends. No, I did not tell anyone (as I did not get a chance to since everyone in the household was busy!), but y'know, I'm kinda older now and feel like I can do something as simple as go out without being questioned? Oh right, I forgot I have to tell everyone that I'm going to the mall 72 hours in advance smh .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2019)

parents and relatives in general stop assuming i wanna do **** or im gonna hang out everyday just bc i have like a week off soon


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 22, 2019)

The babyfrog in my garden died :'(
I know they are wild animals and not even mine,
but it still hurts and feels like I've lost a familymember. 

RIP Froggo


----------



## Onyx (Jun 23, 2019)

My neeecckk huurtttsss broom want to go to the chiropractor but I'm moving in the next week! Why would I go and then mess up my whole body just to need to go again in 2 weeks? Waiting it out..


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 23, 2019)

ugh work has me in such a bad mood today :/ seriously I was so mad at people today. I swear I get no help whatsoever on a sunday, they just expect me to do like 4 jobs at once and wonder why I'm struggling?? Hmm, I wonder :')


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2019)

Mother of ****ing lord bank and signing software can you please ****ing die cause I have no idea what's wrong. I turned my card On for online purchase, made a new file for the software, checked so everything is up to date and the error code doesn't give me a ****


----------



## Saylor (Jun 23, 2019)

I got some shots and blood work taken a few days ago and my arms are still so sore.  Also they haven't put all my results in yet and it's making me anxious


----------



## Darby (Jun 23, 2019)

Stupid Hulu is expiring a lot of anime... my two top favs especially... I’m beyond bothered... ugh... Crunchyroll doesn’t subtitle them exactly the same or it wouldn’t matter... Anyone ever bought anime online before? I’m nervous about region specifics, English subs being used the way I prefer and also getting real, actual copies, not pirated ones...


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 23, 2019)

My mom wants me to install a tracking app on my phone so she can make sure she knows where I’m driving to and if I’m safe... umm no. She doesn’t understand why I don’t want that


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2019)

^the heck your mom?

also ugh why don't they air the serbia-denmark u21 game here.. wtf that one would be more interesting


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 23, 2019)

Feeling a bit down.


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2019)

My brothers all plan to go to a theme park but never asked me if I wanted to go. As a matter of fact they kept it hush hush because they DON’T want me to go. They never want anything to do with me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 23, 2019)

I just feel a bit hopeless about my situation. Mixed emotions. I'm not very happy right now.


----------



## hestu (Jun 23, 2019)

anxious about finding a job now that i've graduated. had an interview friday and i feel like it went well but it's the only interview i've gotten so far and i'm almost out of money. had to spend $125 on my teaching license application so now i'm even more broke than i was :/ going to apply for a couple more positions nearby but not feeling hopeful.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 24, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> My mom wants me to install a tracking app on my phone so she can make sure she knows where I?m driving to and if I?m safe... umm no. She doesn?t understand why I don?t want that



I have to admit, if I had a App like that on my phone..
she would've freaked out, when I say that I meet 
a female friend and then end up in a hotel _(was only once, 
and the guy is still my boyfriend, so.. could've ended bad, I know)_



It was such great weather today and now it's raining and cold.
I want to go to shop NOW and not later when everyone goes,
but I won't walk sick, under the rain for 45 minutes.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Soigne (Jun 24, 2019)

god i’ve made such a FOOL out of myself i want to move out of this COUNTRY so i don’t have to see this person or his friends again ldjdkdbdjd i’m such an embarrassment


----------



## gobby (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm _feeling_


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2019)

I feel restless af and don't know what to do! Withdrawals? Who can say!


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2019)

parents talking * about me in the room right next to me when my door and their door is right next to mine.... lets just say what theyre saying is not good smh  also my so called best friend has ignored me since practice ended and like when i had an iphone and social media she constantly would talk to me but now i have a different phone and she just ignores me. we planned a sleepover but she ghosted me just because i had an android and said "it wouldnt be the same as our other sleepovers" like??? shes been distant for absolutely no reaspn, i havent done anything to her, she hasnt done anything to me. but just because i hve a different phone n stuff w my parents, she doesnt even like me anymore. i was finally so happy i had someone to call my best friend and shes just ignoring me this whole summer and doesnt even wanna hang out w me just because i have a different phone (literally HER words) and i feel like she talks bad about me to her other friends and i just dont understanfd?? im always been nothing but nice to her but all i get is being ghosted for the stupidest reason. she loves her internet friends way more than me and it shows. i used to be like that but i drifted from all my internet friends so... all i have left are my irls. i would confront my best friend but im scared of losing her sooner than losing her later

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops this was rly lengthy... sorry


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 24, 2019)

My phone's not charging. It's been acting up lately.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 24, 2019)

why am i ... a DumbAss


----------



## gobby (Jun 24, 2019)

Blah


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 24, 2019)

I don't understand myself sometimes. 

Also, I'm a little tired.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 24, 2019)

The phone died on me at the wrong time, I'll say. I can't really handle it. Sometimes I starve myself, because of my contamination fears. Uncomfortable eating the food, touching the table/bowl... I really want to live somewhere else. I'm sick of using Lysol wipes all the damn time. I want to feel clean, but my family does all these gross things and I'm just tired of it and of my thoughts. I'm crying now, because I'm just quite frustrated. I'd like to live with my friend, just to get away from it all. To live in a clean environment. My family's done disgusting things, things that a person without contamination fears would find icky. I can't even eat meals without being uncomfortable. I just think about that time my grandma chopped up the fish on the garage floor... they've really done disgusting things, but apparently not enough for my caseworker or anybody to take action I suppose. Not to even talk them into practicing good hygiene. It's not normal to think that having crap on the floor is okay, it's not normal to splatter fish blood all over the place, it just isn't normal to prep food on the floor... It's not normal to call someone crazy, when they know what proper hygiene is. They think it's okay. I'm really tired of being late to everything, and doing all these rituals, and spending my time with all of this. Even after I got back home, I think my grandma said something about me being possessed or something. They're not saying it much now I think, but they've said that I was being possessed. Because I was mentally ill. They've actually called a priest over, and my mom has sprayed holy water. They think I'm a demon. And, they push their insecurities on me... and they've called me all sorts of things before, like I'm not a lesbian nor am I promiscuous, what the hell... I just want to get out of here. I want to call someone, but my phone is goddamn dead. We've only got our home phone, which is located in the kitchen. I just don't want to really live here any much longer.


----------



## expired_yogurt (Jun 24, 2019)

My relationship with my dad but I'm too scared to message him. I wish he'd care enough to message me first. I feel like my fam just uses him to ask for birthday gifts or money but honestly I don't have much to say to him because he was never there for me in my life.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 24, 2019)

life is too hard


----------



## Onyx (Jun 25, 2019)

IMGUR!!!! started uploading the things I wanna share on here to my imgur and ... Holy.... Smokes.. WHAT is wrong with that community????


----------



## Valzed (Jun 25, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> x



I'm sorry your family is... how do I say this nicely.... less hygienic than the normal standard most people find acceptable. I'm even more sorry they act like you're the problem. You're not crazy and you're certainly not possessed. (Although if you did have demon powers you could have just roasted them all to ashes.) You're the one making sense in this situation. I don't think anything you're doing sounds out of proportion to the situation you're forced to deal with. If you ever need an ear I'm here.


We received an ad from some random pet shop in the mail yesterday. Seeing it has had me crying off & on since I still miss out rats so much. Our house feels so empty without them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2019)

Getting really annoyed with my "friend" now. If you can't even reply or talk about it for real I'm wondering why even have any contact with people here. You are the one screwing up here, not me. And if you can't take criticism that is valid nor take that people have questions I seriously wish you the worst.

Trying to make this story not too long but I basically saw him last time in March, and then we agree on contacting each other in a few weeks because we were both busy with work and others things. He doesn't do that, I have to send all the texts and sometime in April I got this real **** text (between the lines); "Hi i gotta be alone and think of my life for a while and for some reason not be in contact with you whatsoever and remove you and things you write everywhere". Ironically enough he put up things on Steam he did with his friends and removed me and a random comment I made on a screenshot (i just wrote gone fishing for fun on one), removed me Discord and literally everywhere. Like okay that was not a good explanation nor do you do that to people.

I also talked to him mom not too long ago and I told her things and she said I should stop caring and sure I could I'm just wondering why he is acting like a lil insecure and edgy brat when he's an adult. Men...


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 25, 2019)

The heat. It's 35 degrees in the Netherlands at this point and it's waaay to hot.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2019)

Chouchou said:


> The heat. It's 35 degrees in the Netherlands at this point and it's waaay to hot.



Can you send it to Sweden please.. for some reason except the very southern parts it's real crap weather


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 25, 2019)

a bit sad. i just learned that one of my favourite streamers passed away..


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 25, 2019)

My energy's been pretty low for the past few days and I feel like,, it's because of my sleep schedule? But I can't really seem to fix it so I just kind of suffer lol ;;


----------



## Dim (Jun 25, 2019)

I need sleep


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

midwestern humidity has arrived at last in full force


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

My allergies. I’m sick of me getting sick in the summer. I want to go outside and go to the beach and all these places, but all summer I’m not only stuck with being sick, but my eyes severely burn from the Sun, to the point they get itchy and red and I can’t even open them until I wash them. My throat is sore, and my nose is always runny. This is gonna last the whole summer. Not the eye burning problem though, that lasts me all year every year. It’s great to be blessed with allergies toward hot weather and the Sun, no sarcasm here folks.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 26, 2019)

i went to grad yesterday, and i couldn't get any awards because i was in the spec ed class even though i met the expectations... i honestly hate myself now. i'm such a failure.


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2019)

I woke up early fml


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2019)

I feel like I didn't sleep at all last night :/


----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2019)

^I sympathize. Insomnia sucks!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2019)

Lmfao at my superior complaining about room 2. Yes I can't shelve the books properly and the doubles' wagon get stuffed at ocne because you ****in order 7 of each and every book when we don't need it.. like okay you never thought of removing some or put em in the other area and move those to the location currently of mine? no..? no? no.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 26, 2019)

i need to get my license before september.
i have none of my hours and i suck at driving.


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2019)

Why do I snack on hot fries? Damn things are so hot they warm my body up all day.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 26, 2019)

My mom's yelling again.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 27, 2019)

i keep worrying that this summer will be as uneventful as last years due to how my friends always wait last minute to decide on plans.
it's still very early but i'd like to make the most out of my time while i still have it!!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 27, 2019)

Something in here smells like a bad hot dog.


----------



## Dim (Jun 27, 2019)

It’s really hot. Too damn hot to work outside.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm hungry yet there's only ramen and cereal. Welp.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 27, 2019)

Nox said:


> It’s really hot. Too damn hot to work outside.



I know how you feel man. I live in Florida, and a few years ago, I had a job at a grocery store where I had to work outside a lot. It was ****ing miserable and I wanted to die.


----------



## Dim (Jun 27, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> I know how you feel man. I live in Florida, and a few years ago, I had a job at a grocery store where I had to work outside a lot. It was ****ing miserable and I wanted to die.


Yikes, that’s what I do now but I live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm trying to buy something from someone else
and they just told me that they are selling everything
from their son, because he died. 
Now I feel bad for trying to negociate ):


----------



## mogyay (Jun 28, 2019)

finally happy with my weight but then i went and just decided not to care about what i eat for a couple weeks and i somehow managed to gain half a stone lmao ; (


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2019)

my toe hurts :^^)))


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2019)

That dickbag "friend" eventually texting me claiming he removed me everywhere just to get more isolated and not crossing that border.. also that big things happened in his life...like okay you can't tell me that apparently and I think we should still see each other and talk about it? :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also found out they are gonna shut down one of my fav online radio channels


----------



## jiny (Jun 28, 2019)

my feet have been killing me the past few days and ive been trying to research my symptoms and nothing matches :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 28, 2019)

I'd like to have a different job.


----------



## moonlightxo (Jun 29, 2019)

I got a bad sunstroke. I passed out twice and feel nauseous.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 29, 2019)

^ Same here.

Heat. is driving me crazy. Aaaai wanna go rave..! wanna dance and drink an sleep on the grass, all. fking. night.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2019)

If people could stop typing in pastel size 1 text when making a thread in re-tail, that could be nice. My eyes ****ing hurts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2019)

Sleeping is so ridiculous, I could prob stay awake every other night and feel exactly the same way as I do after 8 hours of sleep.

Doesn't help that my body constantly wants to wake me up between 2-7am, almost stayed up earlier but when I wake up I always have the incessant need to go right back to sleep. My whole body aches. I almost wonder if I need a new mattress.


----------



## rianne (Jun 29, 2019)

My friend is moving in a few days and idk when I'll see her again. Her going away party was so bittersweet. :c


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2019)

Bloodstained still isn't in my collection. ;-; Just 2 more days, Psy.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 29, 2019)

^ watch Inuyasha


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Fey (Jun 29, 2019)

Made guacamole from seven avocados today, then discovered that my roommate ate all my chips overnight >.<



xRileyx said:


> Ahhhh it feels like I?m going to die.  Upper chest pain.  Trying to remain calm.


I?m sure you?ll be fine, but hope you feel better soon. Take care of yourself?maybe watch a soothing Slice of Life show? Always helps me when I?m tense ♥


----------



## hestu (Jun 29, 2019)

honestly what's the point of anything


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2019)

Really wish they invited me. ;(


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 29, 2019)

Friggin' migraine to go with a fireworks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2019)

Insomnia is killing me yet again


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 30, 2019)

I always end up with the short end of the stick on Sundays at work  At least I lm not serving my butt off today, but I'm still doing extra stuff that I shouldn't need to be doing.

I'm just feeling down overall I guess.


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2019)

so called best friend .... i feel like i need to cut her off but tbh idk what shes going through so ill let it slide


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2019)

Feeling a lil' neurotic!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2019)

When you get the key item to Above the Clouds are you're just no no no go away


----------



## Dim (Jun 30, 2019)

I’m a underachieving loser. Plain and simple.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2019)

I brought my car to the gas station to fill up the tank aaaaaaand the battery is dead :/


----------



## rianne (Jul 1, 2019)

Woke up because of a nightmare. Went back to sleep and had another damn nightmare.

I can't win. ),:


----------



## Dim (Jul 1, 2019)

I’m being stupid again. I should just stop.


----------



## jiny (Jul 1, 2019)

i have a huge crush on someone i have absolutely no chance with )))):!!!


----------



## jiny (Jul 1, 2019)

i confronted my best friend abt our problems, and i acknowledged some things that may have hurt her as well now im feeling rly anxious, im shaking & i feel nauseous kinda :/ i hope this goes well


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 1, 2019)

I make like once a year a comment on YouTube.. it was a somewhat negative
this time and the guy with over 10 million subscribers has to obviously see
my comment and answer to it.. meanwhile when I post something positive
they will never give it attention. :|


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2019)

Rotten egg is def. one of the most disgusting smells ever -nausea face-

Also mom stop being a mega-***** the moment I get back from work. Take it out on someone else and stop identifying with those traits.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 1, 2019)

And so it begins...the terrible pics of me showing up on Facebook


----------



## Fey (Jul 1, 2019)

It’s almost 40 degrees and guess whose AC broke overnight—yeah that’s right, it was mine! 



Bcat said:


> And so it begins...the terrible pics of me showing up on Facebook



Oh god, you have my sympathies ♥ Just reading that made me uneasy (and want to check FB to make sure I’m still all good. lol)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2019)

My mom, what else. I'm sick of her lies, her being manipulative all the time, her being two-faced, etc. I could punch her right now and not care....however, I value my freedoms! So I'm not going to. I know it's not just me though...my brother, sister and stepfather all feel pretty much the same. Sooner or later I'm just gonna blow up.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2019)

Why is it so hard to find a good soundfont that doesn't sound like it came off of an 80s Casio keyboard??


----------



## Dim (Jul 2, 2019)

I don’t get it. I started off 2019 feeling good and thought my mood would finally change and now I’m back to being angry and depressed.


----------



## gobby (Jul 3, 2019)

Feeling like booboo the fool and can't sleep


----------



## Fey (Jul 3, 2019)

Everything could be wonderful?everything _is_ wonderful?but I?m just stuck in a position where I can?t fully enjoy it.



Nox said:


> I don?t get it. I started off 2019 feeling good and thought my mood would finally change and now I?m back to being angry and depressed.


I don?t mean to be intrusive, but I feel you. Sorry you?re having a hard time?there?s still half a year left for 2019 to get better, at least! ♥


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 3, 2019)

This one guy who hasn't worked in the department for that long KEEPS going on vacations, this is his third vacation already. Meanwhile I'm just waiting for a weekend off so I can finally do a day trip but noooo, I have to keep getting his hours to cover for him.


----------



## Dim (Jul 3, 2019)

Former co-worker from my old job is now working at my store ughhhh I don’t like him he’s part of that group of druggies from my school who beat people up and harrassed my sister.


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2019)

I think I'm having a mid life crisis...at 22


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 3, 2019)

Nox said:


> I don’t get it. I started off 2019 feeling good and thought my mood would finally change and now I’m back to being angry and depressed.



basically feeling this right now ): 

I was so motivated and onto it. I thought I could easily pass the courses I'm retaking and get better grades, but now a day away until results are coming out I'm feeling like pure ****. I'm so anxious about it, and have felt like crap for two weeks. I don't know what I'm going to do if I fail these.


----------



## gobby (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm breaking out so badly right now wtf hormones


----------



## Maiana (Jul 4, 2019)

it's july 4th and i hate loud noises ;m;


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2019)

This local coffee shop latte costed me ?2.60 and it tastes no different to the McDonald's 1.79 latte which is bigger


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2019)

matt said:


> This local coffee shop latte costed me ?2.60 and it tastes no different to the McDonald's 1.79 latte which is bigger



Different fast foods do not have the same size or proportion when we mention the size name. Sorry that you felt ripped off.

Here in the United States, some fast food chains? ?medium? drinks are larger than other fast food chains? ?large? drinks (the latter being the appropriate size for a large drink). I would not sleep very well if I had Burger King?s ?large? drinks (which is giant sized to me).


----------



## Fey (Jul 4, 2019)

Speaking of drinks from fast food places, here’s something that bothers me:

When there’s only two sizes—but one of them is called medium! The senselessness irks me to no end. lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 4, 2019)

My little cat is sick again.
I am not sure yet if I understood the veterinaire correctly, but if I did then I am really scared.
it pretty much sounded like: "If it won't get better, than she might not make it". 
She is not even one year old :'(


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 4, 2019)

These bees that are flying around me and my Rarity doll because her hair is bright purple like a flower. I'm going to leave the doll in the house.
dumb bugs l just want2 sit outside without you flying around me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2019)

I need to get a new pair of headphones, but I'm so tired if spending  $15-20 on a pair just to have them break in a few months. What a waste of my money. Thought about getting a Bluetooth pair but they're like $50 and I'd rather not spend that much on headphones right now :/


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 4, 2019)

I asked my friend if she had a dratini to spare on pogo since I accidently evolved mine without taking a picture with it, it's been 2 days now since I asked. :/ guess I should ask my local group then


----------



## jiny (Jul 4, 2019)

im exhausted

- - - Post Merge - - -

also the ending of stranger things s3 had me in tears. im still upset abt it


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jul 4, 2019)

going to meet my online friend in london tomorrow.. pretty excited about it, but london is a horrible place. we can't choose to meet anywhere else because there's a tournament he's there for or whatever


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm bothered that my cron job isnt executing my script at /usr/sbin/archdb every 30 days


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 4, 2019)

My grandma just dug through our bathroom trash can. There were sanitary things in there, and she left pieces of shredded paper around the trash... I just don't wanna deal with this.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 4, 2019)

i need a second job but i can't find anywhere that's hiring other than fast food


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 5, 2019)

replying to my previous post, I got my exam results back and they were fine  I'm feeling better now, not 100% but almost there


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 5, 2019)

A bit exhausted from doing these rituals.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 6, 2019)

It's a bit of downer that some people ask for in-game items that take some time for me to order, and they never get back.. some of them don't even bother to reply :c, to grab them. Just cleared up some space that had been occupied and when I'm done, there was a section full of RV stuff. It's kinda annoying tbh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> It's a bit of downer that some people ask for in-game items that take some time for me to order, and they never get back.. some of them don't even bother to reply :c, to grab them. Just cleared up some space that had been occupied and when I'm done, there was a section full of RV stuff. It's kinda annoying tbh.



ugh, that or people post and poof and don't bother checking twice. i mean i got some trades to do and someone assumed i didn't want a series lol ty.


----------



## gobby (Jul 6, 2019)

My sleep schedule


----------



## rianne (Jul 6, 2019)

The same spot on my face has been dry and flaky despite my diligence with exfoliation and moisturizer. Gah. D:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2019)

customs always customs just gimme my new shirts

NOOT


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## rianne (Jul 6, 2019)

I just found out the razors I stocked up on last month have been recalled.

:C All I wanted were cheap razors. Ughashfou032r0uWHYYYYY


----------



## matt (Jul 6, 2019)

rianne said:


> I just found out the razors I stocked up on last month have been recalled.
> 
> :C All I wanted were cheap razors. Ughashfou032r0uWHYYYYY



I recon you could find some cheap razors on eBay, I buy back of 13 Gillette Mach 3 blades for under ?17!


----------



## Dim (Jul 6, 2019)

Why am I rewarding him and being nice to him? He invites my brothers to his **** but never invites me and he tries to antagonize me rather than show me respect. He is disgusting and not a good human being and after years of putting up with his **** I’ve had just about enough. **** him for saying he’s family and lives in my house. **** him for calling my mom and dad HIS mom and dad. I can’t even call him a friend. I need to show him I’m not taking any of his crap already.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2019)

rianne said:


> I just found out the razors I stocked up on last month have been recalled.
> 
> :C All I wanted were cheap razors. Ughashfou032r0uWHYYYYY



how do you recall a razor...wat?


----------



## Fey (Jul 6, 2019)

My signature. It’s a disgrace.

I don’t even know where to start looking for an artist and choosing a look though—there are too many options in the Museum, so I keep putting it off >.<


----------



## Dim (Jul 6, 2019)

I've got a horrible stomachache today fml


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 6, 2019)

Nox said:


> I've got a horrible stomachache today fml



Oof I hope you feel better. Stomachaches suck. :/


----------



## rianne (Jul 7, 2019)

Bcat said:


> how do you recall a razor...wat?



Apparently some lady got cut because the blades can misalign. I'm not risking it since my clumsy *** has accidentally cut myself with non defective razors. I have one pack of another kind but I need to grab more soon.


----------



## Chris (Jul 7, 2019)

Think I'm still drunk from last night. The world is fuzzy.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 7, 2019)

Tina said:


> Think I'm still drunk from last night. The world is fuzzy.



What did you have?


----------



## Chris (Jul 7, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> What did you have?



Had a few beers, bottle of wine, pink gin, then went onto spiced rum. Not my brightest move but a fun night was had!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 7, 2019)

Tina said:


> Had a few beers, bottle of wine, pink gin, then went onto spiced rum. Not my brightest move but a fun night was had!



Dang, you were committed. I was able to try a brown sugar bourbon recently. Smelled like a cinnamon roll. Didn't think I'd be a whisky fan.


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2019)

My notification won’t go away whyyy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2019)

Nox said:


> My notification won’t go away whyyy?



delete your most recent VM and it should go away, if that is what the notification is about

or make a board in contact the staff and they  should be able to remove it that way.
-

anyways dumb customs and while vacay gonna be boring (also one of my fave stores are closed til the 19th ) i need it


----------



## dedenne (Jul 7, 2019)

i keep wanting to speak my mind but last time i did that my close friend ignored me for a week so i probs shouldn't


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 7, 2019)

So much to do in so little time. I'm far more stressed than I want to be.


----------



## Fey (Jul 7, 2019)

I?m about to go on a three week trip starting Thursday, but I don?t really feel ready to leave?and have been procrastinating all the prep because of it >.<?


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2019)

My phone is broken. Good ****ing grief!


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Jul 8, 2019)

I've been fatigued for late last night and now tonight. That's what's bothering me right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2019)

This prohibition of plastic stuff everywhere, especially straws. I don't think the solution is just forbidding it like that within the quickest time possible. I think you have to first find something that everyone can use instead, that is not paper/metal straws, especially for people who can't use them because they are sensitive due to mental disorders, old/sick people, etc. I think you also have to change the attitude and really show people what can happen when you just dump them, and actually punish them for being lazy and not taking it to a bin two feet away.


----------



## pink (Jul 8, 2019)

The fact that I made a 15% on an exam and got friendzoned by someone I love all in the same day


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Dang, you were committed. I was able to try a brown sugar bourbon recently. Smelled like a cinnamon roll. Didn't think I'd be a whisky fan.



It took me until 8 o'clock last night to recover. Heard from my neighbour that her husband and I got through an entire bottle of the rum between us, oops! I swear I only had three drinks but that might have just been where my memory cuts out. No wonder I felt so awful. Also I left my phone in their house - I'm a disaster. 

Ooh, that sounds delicious!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 8, 2019)

Sheila said:


> This prohibition of plastic stuff everywhere, especially straws. I don't think the solution is just forbidding it like that within the quickest time possible. I think you have to first find something that everyone can use instead, that is not paper/metal straws, especially for people who can't use them because they are sensitive due to mental disorders, old/sick people, etc. I think you also have to change the attitude and really show people what can happen when you just dump them, and actually punish them for being lazy and not taking it to a bin two feet away.



when cities and countries with real problems act like they've accomplished something by banning plastic straws or bags all I can think is:


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

Some menace asked me if I like universal pictures, half way through the Seaford for all diving tour


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 8, 2019)

Who needs friends anyways, right? 
Just here to break the nerves and make you feel guilty for no f-ing reason.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 8, 2019)

Just, my rituals can be a bit tiring.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2019)

Waking up to a fire alarm at 5am and then proceeding to be locked out of my dorm room is not a good way to start the day :/

I guess I'm up early for the day's music camp, too bad I couldn't sleep a bit longer...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alao why the actual _hell_ does my room door not unlock from the inside?? What if I was in trouble and no one could get into my room because the stupid door is locked??


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 9, 2019)

Oh no, no tension headache before I go out, head pls

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Waking up to a fire alarm at 5am and then proceeding to be locked out of my dorm room is not a good way to start the day :/
> 
> I guess I'm up early for the day's music camp, too bad I couldn't sleep a bit longer...
> 
> ...



Huh?? I've never heard of this, is there a reason it's like that?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

i only have 4 days tell my bday and im still like 85 posts away from 3k....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 9, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> i only have 4 days tell my bday and im still like 85 posts away from 3k....



You can play forum games to boost that. I can play with you too (like on my rock paper scissors thread).


----------



## matt (Jul 9, 2019)

The boiler is making strange noises again I feel it may be ready to blow


----------



## Soigne (Jul 9, 2019)

had a mental break last night and i'm devastated now


----------



## matt (Jul 9, 2019)

I feel belltreeforums might be conking out


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

belltree is slowly dying


----------



## Dim (Jul 9, 2019)

matt said:


> I feel belltreeforums might be conking out





Wildtown said:


> belltree is slowly dying


It's been that way but it will be booming once New Horizons come out.


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

Nox said:


> It's been that way but it will be booming once New Horizons come out.



not quite what i ment like all this data corruption and server crashing....


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 9, 2019)

Was raiding on pokemon go earlier with a few friends and others to get a groudon, beat the raid but ran out of balls to capture it. :/ Better luck next time I guess


----------



## Dim (Jul 9, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> not quite what i ment like all this data corruption and server crashing....


Oh my bad


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 9, 2019)

My pimples are bleeding. I cleaned it and put some ointment on it, so hope it stops soon. Also, my stupid bowels. :/


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2019)

I literally stress out over EVERYTHING. I wish I could stop.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm so tired for some reason. I haven't even done anything that would take so much energy today


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2019)

Mom you're such an idiot I don't know you anymore.. well did I ever?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 10, 2019)

i need to get stuff done today but uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i don't wanna


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2019)

villagers: "lol build moar pwps your town suck"
me: **** you i've already built the ones that look good and you can't have them all so? plus they never suggest anything regardless of doing trickor whatever.

...**** nl sometimes


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2019)

I woke up in the afternoon again. Now my head is killing me..... again.....





Bcat said:


> i need to get stuff done today but uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i don't wanna


saaaaame


----------



## seeds (Jul 10, 2019)

my job is stressing me tf out LOL idc


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2019)

blehh shoulda taken my vacays next week instead.. i totally wanna go see this band i like @ a pride festival in southern sweden ffff


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 10, 2019)

Stomach hurts. 

Also, my family is always screaming at each other. They've stopped now, but... there always has to be some sort of bickering, it seems.


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 10, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Stomach hurts.
> 
> Also, my family is always screaming at each other. They've stopped now, but... there always has to be some sort of bickering, it seems.



that is just life my friend

(i have 5 sibs...)


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> that is just life my friend
> 
> (i have 5 sibs...)


I have 6


----------



## jiny (Jul 10, 2019)

my friend asked for my very slight crush on this boy's name and im slightly concerned


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 10, 2019)

In pain and uncomfortable, and leaving for the airport in a few hours ;-;


----------



## Onyx (Jul 11, 2019)

100+ tbt disappeared today!!!! I was going to have a giveaway but idk what to do now..


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 11, 2019)

So muggy and wet out.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 11, 2019)

why are my feet cold all the time my body temperature is all over the place omg


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 11, 2019)

So they delay our flight because a flight attendant arrived late, wouldn't be so bad but I have a layover flight not far off from now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2019)

the emojis differing so much between platforms.. can you just make the pride flag work everywhere (also add the trans flag gdi devs)


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2019)

Guess I’m unhappy because I just can’t let it go. I was able to for a little while but I’m back in the cycle all over again. It has been going on for too long. It just leads me to nowhere. People think I’m nice but I am clearly not important to them. ;(


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Huh?? I've never heard of this, is there a reason it's like that?



I seriously doubt it. There's one door in our suite that does unlock from the inside, but all the other doors don't have a button on the inside to unlock it. I've been dealing with it for about 4 days now and it's really getting on my nerves. There's no way I could live in a room like this during the school year, I'd be locking myself out constantly.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 12, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> _Sigh_... my heart is just hurting because it feels like I’ll never have a gf and no one will ever love me the way I love them.
> 
> I’m also by myself in this house still until tomorrow and I’m just feeling lonely in general.
> 
> My cat is here to comfort me, but that’s it.



You have time to be picky, find someone with a personality that compliments yours.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2019)

lost that damn badge/pin again.. i'm giving up on it or having those on any bag  better get a textile pencil or patches instead.

also really need to get a new bag but all the nice ones are too small


----------



## gobby (Jul 12, 2019)

Sheila said:


> lost that damn badge/pin again.. i'm giving up on it or having those on any bag  better get a textile pencil or patches instead.
> 
> also really need to get a new bag but all the nice ones are too small



uugh I know what you mean. Ive lost a pin my mom gave me before and was so sad haha, dont do buttons on my bags anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2019)

gobby said:


> uugh I know what you mean. Ive lost a pin my mom gave me before and was so sad haha, dont do buttons on my bags anymore



Yeah.. irony was it fell off once, but then some girl walked past me and picked it up, but this time idfk where it could have been  And it was really pretty and I bought it from a store in the US too 

Me neither it seems like why can't they just stick??? It's not that I use bags violently either


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 12, 2019)

This is late because it happened last night (truthfully, I forgot to post this, but obviously a lot was going on as a result), but I saw a naked man at my neighborhood pool.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2019)

All the bs my mom put us through! I hope she gets crucified!


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 12, 2019)

I ended up doing the thing I promised myself I wouldn't do. Now I just feel embarrassed.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## matt (Jul 12, 2019)

Just had a bath and realised my nightware is upstairs...how do I get up there without being noticed


----------



## Soigne (Jul 12, 2019)

where do i sign up for a brain transplant


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2019)

The bigger question is, what ISN'T bothering me?!


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 12, 2019)

matt said:


> Just had a bath and realised my nightware is upstairs...how do I get up there without being noticed



I'm curious on how this was resolved lol


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2019)

Not sure if hungover or still drunk.

And apparently I messaged the entire world last night. Or at least it feels like it based on the notifications I woke up to. Also I must have had hiccups because the last thing drunk Tina googled was a cure.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2019)

Tina said:


> Not sure if hungover or still drunk.
> 
> And apparently I messaged the entire world last night. Or at least it feels like it based on the notifications I woke up to. Also I must have had hiccups because the last thing drunk Tina googled was a cure.



psht could use that now really.. need some fun on my vacay 

anyway my hair is bothering me bc it looks like **** and i think only to get it nice is shaving it off bruh


----------



## Soigne (Jul 13, 2019)

hhh i just finished my final exam for my last class this term and i did so bad on it i'm gonn cry in my car now


----------



## matt (Jul 13, 2019)

Soigne said:


> hhh i just finished my final exam for my last class this term and i did so bad on it i'm gonn cry in my car now



Get well soon  sorry to hear you didn't do well


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2019)

Sheila said:


> psht could use that now really.. need some fun on my vacay
> 
> anyway my hair is bothering me bc it looks like **** and i think only to get it nice is shaving it off bruh



Do it! Do it!

Both the drinking and the head shaving.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm waaaaayyy too sensitive about people being mean to me


----------



## buny (Jul 13, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I'm waaaaayyy too sensitive about people being mean to me



can relate .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2019)

Tina said:


> Do it! Do it!
> 
> Both the drinking and the head shaving.



Yeah, man. Gonna start with a whisky now 

And yeah I really need a 1 or 2 shave, as long as my head doesn't look like a hairy blob. Idc if it gets uneven that way, at least then you made it yourself and some random hairdresser didn't mess it up.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2019)

why are you always such a nasty ***** when things don't go your way?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2019)

Bcat said:


> why are you always such a nasty ***** when things don't go your way?



do you know my mom by any chance? .-. sounds like her lol.

anyways yeah mom stop having weird ass borderline -phobic two-faced opinions kthx.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2019)

^Nah, nah, she's talking about my mom! Seriously, she's a whacko!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Nah, nah, she's talking about my mom! Seriously, she's a whacko!



so is mine also hiding weird stuff lmfao

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not gonna post what exactly here since it's akid forum but yeah lol .-. why do parents exist.


----------



## jiny (Jul 13, 2019)

i saw this video abt this girl getting annoyed by her "friends that are always sad" and put an example of her getting annoyed by her friend saying "id understand if u dont wanna be my friend anymore" and tbh i say that a lot bc im so insecure abt my friends and that video just made me think now that all my friends are annoyed by me. :/


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Jul 13, 2019)

I understand that people have bad days but that is no excuse to take it out on others around you,mother. Same with my sister. It was not fun being yelled at just because you're in a bad mood... Now I just don't feel good at all. Wish these people would stop taking their anger out on the people around them and excusing it because they had a bad day. I don't take my anger out on them on bad days.  I just keep to myself and control my emotions. No reason to be a jerk because you're having a "bad" day. I don't get why people think it's okay to act like that.


----------



## Dim (Jul 13, 2019)

Another migraine


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 13, 2019)

This person joined a discord server that I run, and they were being really rude cuz they wanted a 'warmer welcome'. Well, I'm sorry, I didn't know you were coming. You shouldn't of been sent an invite in the first place.

Okay, rant over


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 14, 2019)

My phone isn't compatible with my Switch so I can't use the GO Park in Let's Go Eevee. _It would've been so cool_.


----------



## matt (Jul 14, 2019)

Maniac cyclists


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

matt said:


> Maniac cyclists



welcome to my city hhh :^)

also ugh grandma called but i cant be bothered to talk to her now cos she lit talks for hours and tries inviting me there every time... pls no go away


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm such an idiot, I wanted a mocha frappuchino from Starbucks but their espresso machine was down, so my dumb arse got a mocha iced coffee, unsweetened, without cream. I don't even like strong coffee flavor so I have no clue why I got it lmao. At least my dad likes it so it wasn't a complete waste of money.


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 14, 2019)

sometimes people are just way too much for me to deal with. how am i going to succeed in life


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2019)

Becca617 said:


> sometimes people are just way too much for me to deal with. how am i going to succeed in life



Put on a happy face, navigate societal expectations as a strong independent woman, then go home and just crash out in solitude for a few hours before you have to face it all again the next day.

It's basically what we all do.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 14, 2019)

i'm so goddamn BORED. i wanted this summer to be fun and i don't think me sitting down doing nothing all day is making it better. ;-;


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 14, 2019)

Nox said:


> Another migraine



Hope you feel better! Turning everything off and a cold compress is the way to go <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I leave the day after tomorrow, this flew by way too quickly.


----------



## Dim (Jul 14, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Hope you feel better! Turning everything off and a cold compress is the way to go <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I leave the day after tomorrow, this flew by way too quickly.


Thanks Honey! I?m okay now, just been working in the heat the past few days. :>


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Jul 14, 2019)

Kind of feeling let down and don't really have many people to talk to. Then again, those who I talk to get bored of me, unassumingly because of how boring my convos are.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 14, 2019)

My coworker's been struggling with his mental health. I'm a bit worried.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2019)

It's 12am and I still haven't taken a shower lmao... sometimes my priorities get out of whack rip


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 15, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I just realized this weekend how much further I have to go in life, and it's terrifying.
> 
> I'm not that strong, smart, or good-looking,



That doesn't stop a booze hag at work from hitting on me.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 15, 2019)

money and bills, bills and money..


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2019)

@Riley... I def feel the thing with Asperger's, people think I know everything just cause I'm introvert and loves to read and look up things etc. Like no please just stop it. I maybe know some random facts but unless it interests me I know as much as a senile grandma.

Also can people stop making me study things "that gives you work" or"you can use"... Like yeah who says you can't use languages or just literature studies... I work in a library gdi.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> That doesn't stop a booze hag at work from hitting on me.



those people always try on me too.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jul 15, 2019)

the amount of personal posts i have made here


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2019)

Keep disconnecting from FFXIV. I just want to finish this cutscene I started an hour ago please!


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 15, 2019)

Nox said:


> Thanks Honey! I’m okay now, just been working in the heat the past few days. :>



Oh OK good, glad you feel better! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Game Grumps is the only thing cheering me up right now. Bless their souls.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2019)

Bleh. Totally don't wanna call dad cause he is just being shady as hell and complaining I don't wanna see him.. yeah guess why u ****ing psychopath.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Bleh. Totally don't wanna call dad cause he is just being shady as hell and complaining I don't wanna see him.. yeah guess why u ****ing psychopath.



sounds like my dad in a nutshell lol

I missed my class as the morning stream was full. I don't want to go to the afternoon stream as it doesn't finish until 6 pm and I have plans tonight. Oh well, guess that's just a miss then.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 15, 2019)

i feel throw up-y and im really scared of people coming back hotter when its back to school. i kind of broke some of my good habits over the course of the past two summers because i told myself i needed to do only things i liked and wanted to do, and im starting to realize those things weren't really good things. i hate everything rn *cowboy emoji*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2019)

I can't remember the last time my allergies were this bad :,(


Also why tf my parents gotta be so stupid ughnhnhngng


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 16, 2019)

My hand is a weird color in a couple of spots.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2019)

Can't figure out if my fish is sick or not. Treated him anyway. Better to catch any sickness early than late.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 16, 2019)

why do i care so much about stuff that's so stupid?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 16, 2019)

keep binging, feel gross


----------



## Valzed (Jul 16, 2019)

There was a problem with my laptop the other day and I realized that somehow my "ACNL" file folder was deleted. It had almost 2 years worth of photos from my main town of Cutetown, about 6 months of photos from Sheepish, all of my QR codes and almost all of my ACNL related art. It's all gone. I think I know how to get back some of the QR codes and I'm hoping to be able to have some of the art again. What I can't get back are the pics and that really makes me sad. All of the birthdays, holidays, PWP completions, badges earned - all of it is gone.


----------



## matt (Jul 16, 2019)

Valzed said:


> There was a problem with my laptop the other day and I realized that somehow my "ACNL" file folder was deleted. It had almost 2 years worth of photos from my main town of Cutetown, about 6 months of photos from Sheepish, all of my QR codes and almost all of my ACNL related art. It's all gone. I think I know how to get back some of the QR codes and I'm hoping to be able to have some of the art again. What I can't get back are the pics and that really makes me sad. All of the birthdays, holidays, PWP completions, badges earned - all of it is gone.



Try ease-us data recovery wizards


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2019)

Tina said:


> Can't figure out if my fish is sick or not. Treated him anyway. Better to catch any sickness early than late.



yep :3

also glad to be alone for the weekend maybe i can go shave off my hair and get some alone time :3


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 16, 2019)

My nails are seriously long


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2019)

Valzed said:


> There was a problem with my laptop the other day and I realized that somehow my "ACNL" file folder was deleted. It had almost 2 years worth of photos from my main town of Cutetown, about 6 months of photos from Sheepish, all of my QR codes and almost all of my ACNL related art. It's all gone. I think I know how to get back some of the QR codes and I'm hoping to be able to have some of the art again. What I can't get back are the pics and that really makes me sad. All of the birthdays, holidays, PWP completions, badges earned - all of it is gone.



Sometimes if a file is deleted it can show up in the Recycle Bin on your computer. You might want to check there if you haven't already.


My old 3DS's hinge is officially completely broken. The remaining cracked plastic just broke, and now it can't support its own weight without flying open. It's cracked pretty horribly now. I'm wondering if I can put a bit of super glue on the cracked parts to hold it together. I would hate if this 3DS died, it does me a lot of good. I like having two 3DS consoles.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2019)

Kinda feeling guilty and anxious right now. The latter probably because it's that time of the month for me and things. 

The former, though, is because of what I blurted out during my driving session. I was driving in the neighborhood. I guess I feel pretty comfortable with the driving instructor and my friend (who's a part of my driving group). Well, we were talking about something, and it led on to me saying that my mom has threatened me before. My instructor got a little concerned, and asked some questions. He's a sweet person. I really do like him. Just feeling a bit bad about sharing it. I've told some people about this already, but only a few friends know about it. Also, I was crying a little earlier - just because my instructor seemed so caring and wonderful. He seems really sweet. Just would seem like a good parent. Guess I do that sometimes, where I would cry because of people being sweet to me. He seems like he would be a good father, if he isn't one already. 

Also, I had this daydream a couple nights ago. I was eating at the dinner table when it happened. I was just vividly imagining that my mom did something terrible to me, and I was crying and telling a teacher about it at school. I got emotional because of it and started to tear up a little. I've had these types of daydreams before. I also think about some past events sometimes. I don't know.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 16, 2019)

My next flight boarding in 30 min lasts about 3 hours, and I'm craving FOOD. Like hot, meat-rich food lol.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 17, 2019)

I have a rare opportunity to watch a deposition, but the one being deposed is so stupid its giving me a headache.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 17, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm annoying as heck to people on here, or that I come across that way.  I also noticed in the past I've posted things that aren't really factually correct (like saying Pok?mon Let's Go is not a mainline game when it actually is and is a remake), or that just seem weird.  Or sometimes it may seem like I'm arguing with someone when I'm really just trying to decide the best course of action and their input is helpful.  Just wanted to say that this bothers me and I'll do my best to be more factually correct in the future and all.  I also want to try and remain humble.



I would consider those a spin off due to the controls/battle system, and the fact we already have fire red and leaf green.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 17, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Yeah, I guess so.  I just know I saw someone say it is a mainline game because GameFreak said it was.  I'm honestly so confused right now, lmao.



I recall them saying something about there being a mainline game coming for the switch before sword and shield were announced.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)

A couple of flies have found their way into my room; of course, a spider has also! I hope the little guy eats those sons of *****es!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> A couple of flies have found their way into my room; of course, a spider has also! I hope the little guy eats those sons of *****es!



Do you have windex?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)

^I wish! -.-


----------



## Argo (Jul 17, 2019)

So lately I?ve been feeling a little idiotic. However, it seems like I don?t even know my fruits and vegetables. Apparently, bell peppers are a fruit. I mean, I always knew a tomato was a fruit, but I was so sure that bell peppers were a vegetable. I just typed the word vegetable, and an emoji option for a bell pepper came up. But google says it was a fruit. I?ve already been through a lot of dumb moments, and I really hope there will be no more after this one (although there probably will be more).


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)

^To be fair I didn't know that either!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 17, 2019)

Argo said:


> So lately I’ve been feeling a little idiotic. However, it seems like I don’t even know my fruits and vegetables. Apparently, bell peppers are a fruit. I mean, I always knew a tomato was a fruit, but I was so sure that bell peppers were a vegetable. I just typed the word vegetable, and an emoji option for a bell pepper came up. But google says it was a fruit. I’ve already been through a lot of dumb moments, and I really hope there will be no more after this one (although there probably will be more).


I don't really care as long as it tastes good. Back when tumblr was more relevant, there was funny screen capped about the names of subway veggie options between people in different countries. At one point either bell peppers or carrots were referred to as capsasum.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 17, 2019)

I’m getting sick of members bumping old threads excessively. I think the rules need a change. I know they okay timeless discussions, but when people are not following the discussion anymore, it’s done. Period.

My suggestion is that they should limit how many threads from six months or older can be bumped in a certain timeframe. Like only one old thread per week. At the same time, if it’s been dead for three years, it should not be bumped. I’m not in favor of warning or suspending other members, but I do prefer if old threads got locked if they get bumped.


----------



## Dim (Jul 17, 2019)

can't sleep


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)

^Same.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm home... I miss you so much already, I ache. </3


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 17, 2019)

Every Monday.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 17, 2019)

massive massive anxiety from the 7 coffees i consumed last night i haven’t slept in years i don’t know what inner peace feels like i will Never drink coffee again


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)

A certain spider is not where he is anymore and I'm afraid the *******'s gonna ninja me in my sleep!


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 17, 2019)

I picked off this scab on my thumb that I got last week knowing full well it wasn't close to healed but I did it anyway and it started bleeding again. I just can't help myself, ugh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2019)

I've been feeling disgusted by my body for the last couple days, I want to go outside and work out but it's constantly in the 90? temps and I just can't handle that 


Also I've never had an issue with allergies like this before, why now?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2019)

People being so  boring and conservative here sometimes...


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 17, 2019)

i met someone who's r/enlightenedcentrism as a person and they're. so exhausting and stupid.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2019)

People not understanding Asperger's.. smfh.

also people taking themselves way too seriously.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 17, 2019)

I don't feel like unpacking. Brought back too many memoirs, and it'll make me feel worse.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2019)

Trying to sleep but I keep waking up because of some ridiculous dream that's scaring me (this last time, I dreamed that there were a couple snakes coiled up next to me while I was asleep, and the poisonous one teamed up with an outside buddy and slithered into my pillows/bedding).

Gdi I just want to sleep


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2019)

EDIT: the fact I posted this in the wrong thread and didn't notice all day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2019)

UPDATE: I woke up about 7 more times last night because of ridiculous dreams. The last one I had a really hard time coming out of. I ended up sleeping for about 14 hours, and I didn't feel refreshed at all when I woke up. I'm okay now, but that was just ridiculous


----------



## seeds (Jul 18, 2019)

I’m having troubles with my boyfriend ,  right now I don’t know if I’m still with him or if I’m single ;;__;


----------



## Dim (Jul 18, 2019)

Can't fix my bloody sleep schedule. Also it's already mid-July. Summer will be over before before we know it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## maple22 (Jul 18, 2019)

The fact that I was actually excited to eat at some crappy restaurant


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 18, 2019)

Getting used to not being able to hear from you everyday again. I'll get through this, it'll just take time. Trying to get back into the groove of just focusing on myself again - progress.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2019)

Guess I'm not sleeping anytime soon rippp


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 19, 2019)

I don't seem to have the mental/emotional energy to clean. I need to get back on my feet.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2019)

The world.


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2019)

One day I'll learn not to wear black in hot weather under the midday sun. Today is not that day. [/gothproblems]


----------



## gobby (Jul 19, 2019)

Tina said:


> One day I'll learn not to wear black in hot weather under the midday sun. Today is not that day. [/gothproblems]



this is why i don't usually make an outside appearance until winter


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 19, 2019)

As ridiculous as this sounds, myself and my other housemate reckon that theres something up with our place, but we're not sure exactly what. I live with seven other people, so as you can imagine, the house is very big. Right now, it's just the three of us, but recently it was just two as the third housemate just got back. We've had quite a few encounters before my other housemate returned; one night (must have been last week) the two of us were sat out in the kitchen at around 10, so at this point it was dark and we only had the big light on in the kitchen. The table we were sat at is opposite the door that leads out into the hallway, where there are two flights of stairs that run in opposite directions; both are visible from where we were sat as we always keep that door open. Funnily enough, we were chatting about watching a horror film (we ended up watching the Nun) just after arranging holiday plans. Out of no where, we heard a loud floor creek as if someone was at the foot of the doorway and we obviously both immediately looked left to see no one there, bearing in mind that this was at night and we were the only ones in the house. There is one possible explanation for this, the house is old and buildings do make sounds, but for the floor to creek like it did, it would have taken the pressure and weight of a person which completely baffled us both. 
Another incident took place in my room. My desk faces the wall next to my window and when looking to my left is the door to my ensuite. My bathroom door remained open as I sat at my desk on my laptop, I don't exactly remember what time of night this was but it was relatively late. As I face my computer screen against the wall, I can still see the bathroom from the corner of my eye to the left. With the door open and my mind placed elsewhere, I just about saw my toilet roll fall from the top of the toilet basin next to the flush button and heard it hit the ground. I always keep my toilet paper there as its just easier to grab. At first, I didn't know what to think as it was possible that I might have left it too far on the edge of the system, but I hadn't been to the bathroom for quite some time so if that were the case then it would have fallen soon after going. It's happened twice, the other time was during the day but I only witnessed the toilet roll on the floor that time. 
I do get paranoid at times, especially as a huge mirror sits opposite my bed. I'm afraid I might see something. At this point though, I am convinced that we are just overly thinking and it could just be nothing. But, I do now sleep with one eye open at night


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 19, 2019)

To every organization in America:

If you’re going to ban words for not being inclusive enough, don’t expect any respect from me. I also don’t want to see any word get banned because of one minor context not everybody knows.


----------



## jiny (Jul 19, 2019)

i got my period hahahhahahahahah


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2019)

gobby said:


> this is why i don't usually make an outside appearance until winter



I had to go to the post office to return/exchange a pair of creepers otherwise I wouldn't have gone anywhere!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2019)

Ripped open some flesh in the corner of my mouth/lips.. luckily i was at a coffee place with my cousin so he could hand me tissues and i got a band aid but holy **** worse than period bleedings lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 19, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Ripped open some flesh in the corner of my mouth/lips.. luckily i was at a coffee place with my cousin so he could hand me tissues and i got a band aid but holy **** worse than period bleedings lol



Ouch! I’m sorry that happened.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Ripped open some flesh in the corner of my mouth/lips.. luckily i was at a coffee place with my cousin so he could hand me tissues and i got a band aid but holy **** worse than period bleedings lol



OUCH!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Ouch! I’m sorry that happened.



Thank you (and Psydye) 

Yeah I had issues with some **** there and now it got opened.. I managed to stop the bleeding and clean it when I got home but yeah let's see how it goes eating lol.

edit: apparently it's called Angular cheilitis and I have no idea how I got it lol (not the worst kind like wiki suggest but ya lol)


----------



## Darby (Jul 19, 2019)

I could just scream... Stupid appliance repairs and the idiots that you have to deal with... Just. So. Frustrating.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 19, 2019)

My apple account is screwed up and my monthly payment for clip studio paint hasnt gone through for a couple days. All of my art is on there and i have an unfinished painting i really wanted to add to my portfolio on there. fff


----------



## Dim (Jul 19, 2019)

It's gonna be hot af all weekend and I have to work outside for it ughhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2019)

I give up sleeping. Might have some tea now to get drowsy but ugh dumb stomach, knew it was a bad idea to have that lasagna last night  Also I should probably buy some compressed air to clean my laptop, unless I have some left but they are expensive :v


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Thank you (and Psydye)
> 
> Yeah I had issues with some **** there and now it got opened.. I managed to stop the bleeding and clean it when I got home but yeah let's see how it goes eating lol.
> 
> edit: apparently it's called Angular cheilitis and I have no idea how I got it lol (not the worst kind like wiki suggest but ya lol)



Cracked corners of the mouth can be indicative of an iron, zinc, or B12 deficiency.  These vitamin deficiencies are all common in vegetarians and vegans (I believe you're the latter?) and can be resolved with minor diet changes and/or supplements.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 20, 2019)

Mike Leake's perfect game was broken up in the 9th. That would have been amazing if it happened. Oh well.


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2019)

Got stood up. Would be angry but she's hungover. The culprit? Red wine.

I can relate too hard to cancelling plans because of a red wine hangover. To be mad at someone for that would make me a hypocrite.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2019)

Tina said:


> I can relate too hard to cancelling plans because of a red wine hangover. To be mad at someone for that would make me a hypocrite. ��



Yes this so much aha.

Also probably my mom when she gets home but hey I told her I wanted to shave mine off and it's not like I did it to her.  Parents smh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2019)

My brother is going to visit fams in Indiana, but I can't go with him because I have driver's ed classes until August 1st. My favorite part of last summer was when I went to visit them. 


Guess I'll just sit at home, wishing I was there...


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My brother is going to visit fams in Indiana, but I can't go with him because I have driver's ed classes until August 1st. My favorite part of last summer was when I went to visit them.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll just sit at home, wishing I was there...





Couldn't you reschedule?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2019)

The fact that humanity exists.


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2019)

Had to put my betta, Alphinaud (Alphi), down. Usually the drug takes an hour to work. He had a seizure as soon as it was administered and died immediately.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2019)

Tina said:


> Had to put my betta, Alphinaud (Alphi), down. Usually the drug takes an hour to work. He had a seizure as soon as it was administered and died immediately.



Oh no.  I’m so sorry for your loss.  Hopefully he had a good life.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2019)

^Oof! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 20, 2019)

Tina said:


> Had to put my betta, Alphinaud (Alphi), down. Usually the drug takes an hour to work. He had a seizure as soon as it was administered and died immediately.



I'm so sorry that happened </3

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's hot in my room, which practically discourages productivity, and I want junk food.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 20, 2019)

I sucked at work today.



Tina said:


> Had to put my betta, Alphinaud (Alphi), down. Usually the drug takes an hour to work. He had a seizure as soon as it was administered and died immediately.



Damn, I'm sorry. I'm sure Alphi is in a better place though. </3


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

It's kinda sad that the only way to prevent online radicalization is people living a healthy life. Like, how do you help someone who wasn't raised with empathy and love? How do you explain to someone that they should be a nice person? I've read a little bit on the topic, but personally I believe you can't help someone with extreme stances unless it's in a personal setting. And most of the time that situation would be dangerous for most people. The whole discussion of whether true evil exists and the cycle of exploitation of mental illness is just so fascinating to me, is it really so easy to cross that line and harm the world around you? We all think we're good people, but we do bad things because they're convient and satisfying to us. We deem people worthy of pain, so we feel justified in harming them. But what do we judge people for, really? A mistake that doesn't harm us? A choice that inconveniences us for a day? When I look back at my life, all the bad people were just people with a different attitude and the people who actually did relatively bad things were pressured by friends who only saw them as tools of entertainment (or mental illness).

I guess this is more of a random thought, but judging other people's behaviour and subsequently realizing the bad things I've done in the past in the name of justice or revenge does worry me a bit. I feel like my actions are justified, but I can't say I behave the same way kind and thoughtful people do. I tend to choose superiority due to average intellect over empathetic kindness way too often and I don't really know how to deal with my inner demons. All I know is that I can't make other people responsible for my feelings, and that people telling you how to feel or who to hate are just using you as a tool for their own selfish goals. 

I just hope in the future I can do better and encourage a more healthy environment myself. I'm just so tired of seeing the encouragement of hate and dislike in my life. A toxic environment will make you toxic, you yourself need to decide when to clean off. I wish I could help other people, but I know I have to work on myself first. It's scary.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 20, 2019)

my head hurts again from a lack of sleeppp
i just wake up and can't go back to sleep even though i can sleep in x-x


----------



## Dim (Jul 20, 2019)

Not having sunscreen for one day was more serious than I though because my face is actually pretty sunburnt. Now my grandma is never going to shut up about it. -.-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 20, 2019)

Kind of a little 'meh', I suppose.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm really sad because my assistant manager has told me that she has resigned  My last day with her will be next sunday. She's the reason I've stayed sane for the past few months because she's so calm, reasonable and has a good sense of humour compared to my actual manager. The atmosphere is so good around my assistant manager and I'm truly going to miss these moments  One ex coworker has just set off a chain reaction and now everyone is wanting to shift departments or resign...it truly is such a toxic work environment


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 21, 2019)

My cravings and diet has been terrible since I've gotten back from my trip. A mix of eating junk food there, and anxiety when I got back. I want to get back to normal, especially with such a shallow wallet.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 21, 2019)

I just never seem to get about 8 hours of sleep anymore.
Way back then, I used to sleep until 12:AM. Now I sleep around 2-4 AM
Most recently it’s around 4:AM, when I tell myself to go to sleep earlier but it never works out.
*ITS THE TECHNOLOGY I TELL YOU!!!*

I’m hoping that I’ll go to sleep early tomorrow, or my favorite Nintendo Character isn’t Mario Kart Male Villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did I mention I don’t like this and it’s been frequently happening?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

Tina said:


> Had to put my betta, Alphinaud (Alphi), down. Usually the drug takes an hour to work. He had a seizure as soon as it was administered and died immediately.



Nooo  I'm sorry. 

Also eh tum is still a bit messy hopefully I can eat something for lunch


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Oh no.  I?m so sorry for your loss.  Hopefully he had a good life.





Psydye said:


> ^Oof! Sorry to hear that!





honeyaura said:


> I'm so sorry that happened </3





Dawnpiplup said:


> Damn, I'm sorry. I'm sure Alphi is in a better place though. </3





Sheila said:


> Nooo  I'm sorry.



Thanks all.  Buried him this morning.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

Tina said:


> Thanks all.  Buried him this morning.



-sends hugs-  Hopefully he will be at a good place.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 21, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> As ridiculous as this sounds, myself and my other housemate reckon that theres something up with our place, but we're not sure exactly what.....



Update, my third housemate who has just got back is now off back home again next Saturday. No other odd things have occurred since I last wrote about what happened, but I am now feeling a bit more conscious that it will just be down to the two of us again very soon


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 21, 2019)

Luca is in heat, the poor thing. When did she grow up so fast? There's barely anything I could do til I set her appointment for surgery.

Also, I feel like I'm in a terrible pattern. Whenever I'm finally well rested, which isn't often when I'm home, I get too excited and use the energy poorly. I hope to be productive today.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Thanks all.  Buried him this morning.



Anytime, I hope you find peace very soon, I know it's not easy </3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 21, 2019)

Tina said:


> Couldn't you reschedule?



No cause I have to get these classes done before I go back to school. I've done two so far, and I have six left to go. Honestly regretting not going, I have to be here and deal with my parents' constant s***ty attitude and I really can't handle it anymore.

Also I'm so sorry to hear about your betta. I definitely know how it feels, since I went through a similar situation with my cat last year.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 21, 2019)

I've seen Mr. Mime cosplay.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 21, 2019)

Why couldn't I have been born into a decent family? Seriously, I'd kill myself right now if I knew I could be reborn into a decent and even slightly wealthy family.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 21, 2019)

I got back from hanging out with my friends not too long ago. I had fun and all, but a part of me still felt a little off. I had a bit of a breakdown at work today, and I was crying a lot during the first couple hours. I wasn't in the right mindset to begin with. I hope my aunt doesn't tell my mom that I cried at work today - I'm sure she will mean well, but I just don't want my mom to know about it. I got better as the day progressed, but I'm still somewhat down.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 21, 2019)

holy moly I'm tired and feeling dizzy  My brain is not working right now. I had to go to work this morning, and now I'm at uni trying to do project work but ugh I just cannot think straight. So many things to think about!


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 22, 2019)

Just found out my father has been arrested.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2019)

conservative parents and lgbtq+ -phobes


----------



## namiieco (Jul 22, 2019)

i have to finish half of my art project this summer and now i cant relax at all


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 22, 2019)

Im bored af


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 22, 2019)

We keep having power cuts


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm assuming we're not playing or watching something together today, but totally understand you need to catch up on rest. I miss you.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 23, 2019)

Why do i always get 10x busier than I originally thought every summer asfjjjhl


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2019)

my color guard camp takes up most of my summer and im upset


----------



## rianne (Jul 23, 2019)

I feel Ugly™ inside & out lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 23, 2019)

My train arrived super late and I arrived at like 3AM at home, barely was able to sleep
then I get greeted with a wet sneeze from my cat in my face, hear my other cat puking in the other room
and I will have to get catlitter today. The smallest pack is like 4kg and it's insanely hot today and my house
is somewhat on a mountain.. I'm gonna burn T_T


----------



## Dude.. (Jul 23, 2019)

how broke we're going to be from medical bills but hey the american dream, right? now i just want to wake up from it


----------



## Soigne (Jul 23, 2019)

laptops are so expensive but i need a new one... and my mom has all these medical bills so i feel super guilty for even looking to buy anything right now :<


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2019)

dear co-worker please jump off a cliff and stop making slur comments about people's sexuality kthx


----------



## kapp (Jul 23, 2019)

colleagues


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2019)

The new Lion King movie. I was already mad about it, but then I heard that they removed the scene where Rafiki teaches Simba an important lesson in not running away from his past. Seriously?? That's one of the best scenes in the whole movie, and they just removed it altogether??


*Insert _I don't want to live on this planet anymore_ meme*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, my SM3DW disc randomly stopped working again. I'm so tired of this crap. I'm about the put the Wii U lower on my list. This is literally the only game I want to play, and it doesn't work. If any game needed a port to the Switch, it's definitely this one. I don't want to deal with this anymore.

_My Wii works better than this piece of crap!_

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also how in the actual hell did the res life people put me in a dorm I didn't want to be in?? And I can't email them because school isn't in session. Jesus H I'm getting so tired of this.




(As you can clearly see, I need a vacation)


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 23, 2019)

Damn, I have til tomorrow night to send all these designs in.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2019)

yeah new lion king seems pretty trash yes.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 23, 2019)

Feeling a little down.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2019)

people are insufferable sometimes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 24, 2019)

My boyfriend was ONE WEEKEND alone and the whole house seems like it didn't
get a proper cleaning since month, how did he do that??

It will take me the whole day to clean it all up >.<


----------



## hamster (Jul 24, 2019)

I THINK I MIGHT HAVE BRONCHITIS


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 24, 2019)

People are literally giving up on their pets just to go into holidays..
like how heartless can you be? 
The shelter I'm helping out at is practically overfilling, because those ******** people
don't want to spend freaking 50€ or whatever on someone who takes care of their animals
for the time they are in holidays. Rather just give up on a animal and bring it to the shelter.
Wow, people like that.. I really want to hurt them badly.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2019)

Just feeling a little down again. Kinda struggling with some contamination stuff. 

Also, I need to tell my mom about these medical bills... I'm afraid she'll get mad at me. We're not exactly a rich family - we're sort of having some financial difficulty. It's thousands of dollars.

Feeling a little guilty about some other things too.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 24, 2019)

my mental health has been horrible these last few days.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 24, 2019)

completely smashed my phone to hell. glass is everywhere. can’t even see what i’m typing. my phone just opens apps at random. reads texts without me having a choice in the matter. i have no money to get it fixed or get a new me.


----------



## Pondo (Jul 24, 2019)

my sister's wedding is in roughly a month and there's just so many tiny things bothering me about it.
like, yes, i get it, i should be happy for her.
but i'm not okay with her or her crappy best friend pressuring me into taking shots of vodka/tequila with them, "just because". like, no, because i don't like the taste of alcohol & i sure as heck don't appreciate y'all trying to force me into it.
also our older sister is going and i already know she's going to be drilling me about my life choices.
i.e. "when will you get a job??", "when are you gonna move out on your own??", "when are you gonna get your own car/stuff??", "when can you start buying gifts for my kids, you're their AUNT, zoe!!"

i just want to tell her to shut up but i can't because then SHE'S the victim.
ugh.


----------



## cherrysmilesonice (Jul 24, 2019)

Feeling like a roller coaster right now it kinda sucks but I?m trying to pull through


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2019)

Medical bills.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 25, 2019)

People are so stupid.
They keep on letting their uncastrated cats run around in the streets
and then they are angry that the female gets pregnant..
and where do the babies usually go then? 
To the freaking shelter. I wasn't there for maybe a month and now
that I'm back there are like +20 babycats. It's so sad to see how they
can't fully enjoy their life, as they are stuck in a cage.. 
and I can't even spend all my time with them, as I have to clean tons
of cages, so I can just let them run around a bit in the room while
I clean and thats it.. it's so heartbreaking all the cute faces and meows :'(


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2019)

My mom please jump off a cliff and stop making conservative parent comments/slurs


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 25, 2019)

Sheila said:


> My mom please jump off a cliff and stop making conservative parent comments/slurs



There will be soon a long line in front of the cliff, if you keep adding people to jump off a cliff.  
Sucks that sometimes parents are uhm, how to say it friendly.. annoying / not supportive (?).
My Mom has a racist new husband and I have a non-german boyfriend so he keeps digging on me
and my Mom supports him with it, lol.


----------



## ElectroCat (Jul 25, 2019)

I can barley stay awake each and every day.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> There will be soon a long line in front of the cliff, if you keep adding people to jump off a cliff.
> Sucks that sometimes parents are uhm, how to say it friendly.. annoying / not supportive (?).
> My Mom has a racist new husband and I have a non-german boyfriend so he keeps digging on me
> and my Mom supports him with it, lol.



yeah she is really two mouthed as well so yeah.. they can go jump everyone aha.


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Jul 25, 2019)

it's not very bad, but i'm going to my best friends state again but she's in hawaii right now so we can't really meet up...

Also I wanna beat the last temple in Majora's Mask but i'm too lazy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2019)

I HATE living at my parents' house. It's disgusting here. I've never had issues with allergies before but every time I'm here I constantly have problems with allergies. Plus my dad is basically a slob, makes me retch.


I would honestly rather quit school, get a full time job, and get my own place, than live here any longer.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2019)

I want to be free from all this. Just, I don't think my family will quite get it.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2019)

Another incident happened yesterday at the house, my housemate and I were sat on the sofa watching TV when all of a sudden, the mirror in her room fell from her dresser onto the floor and it smashed. Naturally we both freaked and was shook for quite some time, knowing full well that the mirror leant up against the wall perfectly without it even being possible for it to fall the opposite way from the angle it was leaning towards.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, she's going back home tomorrow and it will just be me and my buddy all alone


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2019)

My mind.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 26, 2019)

5 months til I can see you again. Just hoping things will have progressed in my life by then.


----------



## ohkat (Jul 26, 2019)

I hate being led on by the person that I've literally given my all to. Don't tell me that you want to be with me or want to try again and turn around and talk to other people. It's pathetic of you and it's even more pathetic that I believe you everytime.


----------



## unravel (Jul 26, 2019)

Turns out I'm qualified and my application is on hold and was told to go to that company regarding my position... I'm legit scared


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm sitting here wondering why I have absolutely no energy to do anything at all, and I just remembered that I've been without my anti-anxiety med because getting in to see my doctor is a pain. I can't even refill the prescription without seeing him, how wonderful :/


----------



## Bcat (Jul 26, 2019)

brain is pounding. I hate this.


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2019)

i miss when my best friend actually cared about me lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2019)

Just out of it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2019)

I feel really sick for some reason. Like, sick to my stomach. Something isn't settling well with me. I also have a random headache 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now that I think about it, I have a bad feeling that a random panic attack is coming on. Just great...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm used to having my right wrist hurting, but now it's so painful, even just 
opening a bottle is so painful that I get tears in my eyes. 
I mean, next friday I'll go to a doctor, but he's not specialized for this
and I don't want to go to another doctor, as it doesn't get paid for me, 
even though I have a insurance.. I'm scared it might be really bad this time.
Just in time for holidays..


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 27, 2019)

I think I swallowed a fly


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2019)

Sometimes, flies can be worse than roaches. And cicadas can be worse than wasps.


----------



## duckykate (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm bad at mafia


----------



## Bcat (Jul 27, 2019)

You?re the worst, You don?t give a **** about me, and I hate you.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 27, 2019)

All alone in the house and it's spooking me out

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I have a fat pile of laundry to do

yay


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2019)

timezones suck


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2019)

our printer is wonky and i need to print out a thing rip

also i should buy that super mario land 2 game.. watch me fail though lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> also i should buy that super mario land 2 game.. watch me fail though lmao


That game is fantastic 


My dad is driving me absolutely insane -__-


----------



## jiny (Jul 28, 2019)

my parents are telling me to quit something i really want to do, and it makes no sense because they want me to do activities outside of school and the moment i do just that, they tell me i suck at it & to quit


----------



## Soigne (Jul 29, 2019)

had quite a **** day


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2019)

trying not to die lol...i like the heat but not when i work 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> That game is fantastic
> 
> 
> My dad is driving me absolutely insane -__-



yes 6 golden coins i life..i love the extra stages like a dork lmao.

(same with my dad)

and yhea i bought the game i played it too much as a kid aha


----------



## Pondo (Jul 29, 2019)

I kinda want to play Minecraft but my laptop can't handle any game (it freezes with Town of Salem, on a browser), and I only own the console version.

But the TV my ps4 is hooked up to is, tbh kinda messed up.
tl;dr the tv sucks, I hate it, it barely works, and it screeches at you and then turns itself off.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 29, 2019)

when i see one of my friends going through something i also went through. it literally makes me want to explode when they turn me away. i'm just telling you, what i wish someone would've told me.


----------



## buniichu (Jul 29, 2019)

I have been doing summer school for the past month so far, and it's a lot of work, but at the same time I'm almost done! ;;


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jul 29, 2019)

Imam afriad that I am going to forget my marching formations for this season of marching band...


----------



## gobby (Jul 29, 2019)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2019)

I feel really gross cause I've drank three cans of pop today... _three_... -__-


I really need to drink water more often smfh


----------



## jiny (Jul 30, 2019)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Imam afriad that I am going to forget my marching formations for this season of marching band...



im in marching band too (color guard) im so scared haha idk if im gonna be able to memorize my choreo and everything


----------



## Hal (Jul 30, 2019)

Eh. Anxiety is running high nowadays.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 30, 2019)

I tried super expensive new catlitter and two of my three cats are not liking it.
I woke up having nicely wet feets this morning. AKA my youngest one showed 
me that she really hates the litter by peeing on the freaking bed.. AGAIN. -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2019)

I wanna watch some Jojo but I'm too tired from work also i should not eat 3 donuts in a row bc that's unhealthy af.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2019)

Hhhhhhhh the B button on my 3ds is broke, so yeah til I can fix it myself or if I have to send it in no more playing except like checking on new leaf maybe?


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 30, 2019)

it's so fRICKING HUMID AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Dim (Jul 31, 2019)

You are mad @ me I know :[


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2019)

I wish I could go somewhere to get breakfast, but I don't have my license (ngl I'm suuuuper close to getting it!).

Maybe I'll just get some coffee.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 31, 2019)

I just finished coloring my hair and realised that there are pawprints all over the floors now.. 
a cat managed to get into the bathroom and put the paws into the color without me noticing, 
alright then. Now that will be fun to clean. :|


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2019)

My hamster passed away. We were on a 2 day trip, we got home and he was just, gone. Don?t know why, but I will never forget him.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 1, 2019)

Why is there an influx of pointless threads recently? Like useless questions or topic-less threads.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2019)

First time getting spam to my 'serious' email and I haven't signed up for anything weird what I know of lol.


----------



## Dim (Aug 1, 2019)

I am in this pattern of getting too much sleep then too little sleep make it stop


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2019)

I feel like the younger people in the shelter are slightly racist.
They never ever ever talk to me, but I often hear them talk weird about me..
they probably think I don't even understand them. 
That **** is hurting like hell, I come to help animals and what do I get?
Bad talking about me and not a single time did a younger person even
just TRY to talk to me. Only the older people seem to be okay with me, which is at least something..

It's painful to be in a foreign country, having no friends at all and the only 
opportunity I have at the moment to make friends, they are just there talking bad about
me without even knowing me, great..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 1, 2019)

Kinda a little dizzy and tired.


----------



## Dim (Aug 1, 2019)

People these days always respond to an opinion they don't agree with by calling the person a clown or "hoes mad".


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 1, 2019)

Kinda beating myself up a bit. Just, feeling guilty towards my family and how I burden them with things. Been having these sort of thoughts all day, I suppose.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 1, 2019)

I've got 22 min left in this class and I'm suuuper hungry :/

On the bright side, I passed my drivers ed written test. Whoopee! ^o^


----------



## Bcat (Aug 1, 2019)

^congrats!

They closed the creeper thread before I could respond 

a w w   m a n


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 1, 2019)

Still a little tired and dizzy. Also, think I've got a new intrusive thought.


----------



## Dim (Aug 1, 2019)

Bcat said:


> They closed the creeper thread before I could respond
> 
> a w w   m a n


Discussion of a lifetime :[


----------



## deleted (Aug 1, 2019)

tumut said:


> I need a quesadilla and a nap.



ME. TOO. 
I would also like a chocolate malt before the nap.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2019)

Wasn't able to fall asleep, once I finally fell asleep I got waken up like 2 hours later by my cat that 
for some reason freaked out and gave me a big bloody scratch on my arm.
As this wasn't enough already, the ventilatorsystem of my neighbours is so freaking loud that
I can't even open the window without getting a mental breakdown (they say they can't turn it
off, yet when this b_____ is going out in her garden it is NEVER on. NICE TROLL, I hope my bf
will talk to them soon about this, since they clearly don't respect me in any way to bother finding
a fix.) And to continue that great start of the day I just spilled half my hot coffee over me.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2019)

A summer cold. God, I hate these!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 2, 2019)

There's a fossil in my town and I can't find it and it's pissing me off


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> There's a fossil in my town and I can't find it and it's pissing me off



probs behind a house or close to the edge, sometime i dont find em either


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 3, 2019)

When I was at the shelter thursday someone came in and brought a very young cat 
that they found near their home. It just hit me that the poor baby could've easily died
if they didn't pick it up.. she was very skinny.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2019)

i wanna go watch the pride parade but im tired as hell from this week just kill me :/


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 3, 2019)

I found that annoying fossil, then reload the game after my shower to see that everything reset and i have to restart!!! D:


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 3, 2019)

I finally get 15 fossils... but celeste never gave me a silver shovel until two days after!


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 3, 2019)

How do u change ur title anyway?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

Anything and everything!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 3, 2019)

I dunno, feeling a bit upset I guess.


----------



## Dim (Aug 3, 2019)

Those spotted lantern flies are back again and my goodness, they're everywhere! >_>


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 3, 2019)

So muggy.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2019)

Damn summer colds!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

Damn cold summer weather, can I get +30 C again. :<

Also my new 3ds xl's B button, i should probably get a new console but ehhh not worth it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

Bugs can honestly die and idk how many longleg spiders or just daddy longlegs i've seen already jfc get off my sight.


----------



## Justin (Aug 4, 2019)

Hey guys, please try to remember to respect the rules of this thread listed in the first post, specifically about "~ There is no need to express your annoyance about other members on the forum. If you have a problem with someone you need to PM them and resolve the issue or talk to a moderator.". Even if a specific name isn't mentioned, it's probably best not to post if it would be trivial for others to know who you are speaking about. Thank you.

And to the user who was having trouble with someone else, please feel free to leave a message in the Contact The Staff board with details on what happened and links to relevant communication (or reports if in PM) and we will be happy to look into the issue when we get the chance.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

My damn Left bumper broke on my 3DS.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 4, 2019)

I am getting tired of hearing about Pok?mon Go when I search the news for Pok?mon. I want to hear more about Pok?mon Let’s Go and Sword and Shield, not those mobile Pok?mon games. Maybe I should stop searching for Pok?mon related news.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I am getting tired of hearing about Pok?mon Go when I search the news for Pok?mon. I want to hear more about Pok?mon Let’s Go and Sword and Shield, not those mobile Pok?mon games. Maybe I should stop searching for Pok?mon related news.



Nothing interesting is happening with the main series games, that's why. Whereas on Pokemon GO, they just introduced Team Rocket pokestops which has gotten a lot of positive feedback from fans, and yesterday was Ralts's Community Day. I haven't heard any new news regarding Sword/Shield in weeks.


----------



## Valzed (Aug 4, 2019)

I'd like to apologize to anyone who had their posts removed in this thread because they referenced a post of mine that's since been removed. I normally do not post in this thread but I lost my cool the other day and posted something I shouldn't have. My actions have negatively affected other members posts and I am truly sorry about that. Thank you.

As for contacting the Staff I did not feel this matter was important enough to bring to your attention as I know how busy you all are and have real lives on top of your work here. I vented here and thought that would be the end of it. I'm sorry for the problems my post created and for the extra work it created for the Staff. Thank you.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm here awkwardly on my phone, way too sleepy to be social (willingly) lol. I'm ready to eat.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Valzed said:


> I'd like to apologize to anyone who had their posts removed in this thread because they referenced a post of mine that's since been removed. I normally do not post in this thread but I lost my cool the other day and posted something I shouldn't have. My actions have negatively affected other members posts and I am truly sorry about that. Thank you.
> 
> As for contacting the Staff I did not feel this matter was important enough to bring to your attention as I know how busy you all are and have real lives on top of your work here. I vented here and thought that would be the end of it. I'm sorry for the problems my post created and for the extra work it created for the Staff. Thank you.



It's okay honey, I hope you feel better from all this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2019)

Someone who was a member of the fraternity I'm involved with passed away recently and I can't stop thinking about him and his wife :,(


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2019)

Ever just get randomly itchy? It's annoying af.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Nothing interesting is happening with the main series games, that's why. Whereas on Pokemon GO, they just introduced Team Rocket pokestops which has gotten a lot of positive feedback from fans, and yesterday was Ralts's Community Day. I haven't heard any new news regarding Sword/Shield in weeks.



Well, technically they could still do USUM things other than their VGC and that crap but nooo just gotta do it all on Go crap just because it's the new one. Just kill off USUM already if you're not even gonna work on it :/

Yeah I'm tired of those Go things and Pogo is just bleh.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm really craving Chef Boyardee and tbh I'm not sure I can convince my mom to buy it (I'm broke, ok?) hhhhh
also I really want salmon but knowing myself, i'll just dig right in and not chew it and probably almost choke. I should prooooobably see a doctor about my esophagus, though.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 4, 2019)

My 3DS screen's been blacking out.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 5, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My 3DS screen's been blacking out.



First I've heard of that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vie said:


> I'm really craving Chef Boyardee and tbh I'm not sure I can convince my mom to buy it (I'm broke, ok?) hhhhh
> also I really want salmon but knowing myself, i'll just dig right in and not chew it and probably almost choke. I should prooooobably see a doctor about my esophagus, though.



You might have less trouble with the Beefaroni. They did come out with the throwback recipe cans, with ingredients closer to what they were back in the day. Those are like 50 cents more around here, compared to the modern Beefaroni.


----------



## Dim (Aug 5, 2019)

Vie said:


> I'm really craving Chef Boyardee and tbh I'm not sure I can convince my mom to buy it (I'm broke, ok?) hhhhh


Off topic but can I just... put this video here?


----------



## rianne (Aug 5, 2019)

Allergies. It's so ****ing annoying omg.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 5, 2019)

my parents are so ****ing useless when it comes to conflict resolution. They could solve half of their problems if they just one of them listened to the other and acted on it. I'm so sick of being here.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2019)

reading the commodore 64 manual for basic
is so freaking confoozling


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2019)

cba calling that place just for my salary specifications like bruh no you don't get those automatically so now i have to try and fetch them from there rip me.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2019)

noooooo RIP DA Pennebaker  

- - - Post Merge - - -

also heck do need oranges in new leaf bruh since when did i cut down those ://


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2019)

**** you mom pretending u don't have cash when we agreed on splitting the costs on the printer -.-

also i wanna go and watch woodstock @ cinema but it's long and i don't wanna go home that late meh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 5, 2019)

Tired.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, my 3DS is still messing with me. Blacking out every now and then.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 5, 2019)

Darn charging on my i pad., and my old 3ds! I h8 that crummy, bit up, 3ds piece of history


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2019)

I've got my sleep schedule all outta wack. I slept until about 12pm today, and then I fell asleep around 6pm and woke up at 9pm because I took some benadryl and it made me tired. I think I'm gonna stay up tonight, but idk, I have a headache and I'm still feeling really tired. 


Maybe I'll wake up at like 4am or something. I just don't want to sleep much longer.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## unravel (Aug 5, 2019)

Life went kinda downhill recently


----------



## Bcat (Aug 6, 2019)

uuuuggggghhhhh I suck


----------



## Dim (Aug 6, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've got my sleep schedule all outta wack. I slept until about 12pm today, and then I fell asleep around 6pm and woke up at 9pm because I took some benadryl and it made me tired. I think I'm gonna stay up tonight, but idk, I have a headache and I'm still feeling really tired.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll wake up at like 4am or something. I just don't want to sleep much longer.


Me this entire summer. >~>


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 6, 2019)

Some mixed emotions, I guess.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 7, 2019)

yall are really wack for this but aight
[my friends]


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 7, 2019)

I tried taking an internet quiz. The questions are too southern for me. I guess I?m not really a southerner, but as someone who never went to the Northeast, Yankee isn?t an applicable term to me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 7, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I tried taking an internet quiz. The questions are too southern for me. I guess I’m not really a southerner, but as someone who never went to the Northeast, Yankee isn’t an applicable term to me.



I'd like more context. Also dodgy spuds.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2019)

Can't help  but feel my mom is ****ing me over! If that's true, I hope karma catches up to her ass!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 7, 2019)

A new trailer for the 2019 Addams Family cg cartoon dropped must have just dropped. I'd like to post it, but it isn't in the search results yet, just the shorter 3 month old one. It might just be in ad form.


----------



## sarahac (Aug 7, 2019)

im sick and tired of her? not in the way anyone would expect i guess. im tired of her being so down, when she deserves so much more. im so done with having to watch her get hurt over and over again by people who should be standing by her. im sick of seeing her go in and out of hospitals so regularly, just because her pain gets too much for her she can't stand it anymore. she's like my little sister, and honestly what breaks me the most is seeing her like this? none of us remember the last time she was happy, faking a smile has become so natural to her
all i want is for her to be happy. better. she brings others so much joy. what about herself?


----------



## Sylvia (Aug 7, 2019)

Waiting on my University offer I guess? not that bothered tbh xD


----------



## Valzed (Aug 7, 2019)

Today is the 2nd Year Towniversary of my main town, Cutetown, but due to some weird computer glitch a few weeks back all of my pics of Cutetown disappeared and I can't get them back. All the firsts, all the PWP completions, all the birthdays, pics with visiting friends, pics with my husband - all gone. I also lost all the pics of my newer 2nd town of Sheepish. It's a bittersweet day in Cutetown today.

Stupid computer glitch....


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

oof... well just check some different folders on ur pc. stuff doesn't dissapear like that


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 7, 2019)

Just feel sort of fatigued. Tired from doing all these rituals... some really affect me. Like not wanting to eat at home sometimes because of contamination stuff...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 7, 2019)

life. real life. the **** that is actually important and matters. constantly throwing me a punch in the ****ing face. i'm just so over it. when will this end. when will life be great like it once was again. when will i be able to laugh til i cry and genuinely feel like i'm living again. when will i ever get the normalness i had again? life was so, SO good when i was a kid. these past 10 years have been so so ****ing awful. SO awful. i wish i could turn bac time. i wish i could turn it all back, do everything right, figure out the way to fix everything.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Today is the 2nd Year Towniversary of my main town, Cutetown, but due to some weird computer glitch a few weeks back all of my pics of Cutetown disappeared and I can't get them back. All the firsts, all the PWP completions, all the birthdays, pics with visiting friends, pics with my husband - all gone. I also lost all the pics of my newer 2nd town of Sheepish. It's a bittersweet day in Cutetown today.
> 
> Stupid computer glitch....



Oh that's really unfortunate! Sorry that had to happen to you. I'm always paranoid of this happening to my Fireleaf photos. Luckily I keep backups of all my important files but some of them I just can't really be bothered to.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There might still be hope, since it's actually fairly difficult to fully delete files (save from physically destroying the computer), so they might still be in there somewhere. I'm no computer expert though, so someone else would probably have to help with that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2019)

It would be nice if I had someone in my life who could reassure me that everything is fine and that I'm doing my best. I think I'm doing my best but it seems like no matter what, I'll always feel like a failure in one way or another.


----------



## Valzed (Aug 7, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Oh that's really unfortunate! Sorry that had to happen to you. I'm always paranoid of this happening to my Fireleaf photos. Luckily I keep backups of all my important files but some of them I just can't really be bothered to.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There might still be hope, since it's actually fairly difficult to fully delete files (save from physically destroying the computer), so they might still be in there somewhere. I'm no computer expert though, so someone else would probably have to help with that.



Thank you. I was lucky enough to get back most of the art created of my mayors by the wonderful artists on here with the help of the artists. All the art I had created though is gone along with all of the pics. I've tried recovery software and setting my laptop back to an earlier restore point but nothing worked. I could probably take my laptop into my computer guy but he was just in the hospital and I didn't want to bother him while he was recovering. Plus I don't know if he could help at this point. Thank you for the suggestion though!


----------



## Dim (Aug 7, 2019)

Ugh, I am so bored. I've done nothing all summer. ;(


----------



## gobby (Aug 7, 2019)

blah


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 7, 2019)

I really hate this.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 7, 2019)

too poor to buy a switch


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2019)

My mother! Hope she gets a bullet in the head.


----------



## Dim (Aug 7, 2019)

Psydye said:


> My mother! Hope she gets a bullet in the head.


woah there........


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 7, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> too poor to buy a switch



Switch Mini + Black Friday. That's me sorted.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 8, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> Switch Mini + Black Friday. That's me sorted.



Plus replacement joy-cons.


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Plus replacement joy-cons.


Dunno if switch mini's joy-cons are detachable anyways.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Plus replacement joy-cons.





Nox said:


> Dunno if switch mini's joy-cons are detachable anyways.



The joy-cons are not removable from the Switch Lite, so if you need then fixed you'll have to send it in to Nintendo for repairs. (Aka another reason why I don't like the Switch Lite)


I don't know what I want right now...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Dunno if switch mini's joy-cons are detachable anyways.



Forgot about that.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Aug 8, 2019)

There's someone I want to talk to, but I'm afraid of taking the first step for it and I've been like this for a few days now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 8, 2019)

Stargazer741 said:


> There's someone I want to talk to, but I'm afraid of taking the first step for it and I've been like this for a few days now.



Do you think they're cute?


----------



## Stargazer741 (Aug 8, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do you think they're cute?



They're a lot of things. Cute, beautiful, strong, smart! I've known them for over 5 years now, but I've hurt them way more than humanly possible, and that's what scares me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 8, 2019)

Contamination stuff.

Also, was crying a little last night. Just frustrated.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 8, 2019)

lol
why have you been like this to me. like ??
i have had your back through thick and thin.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 8, 2019)

Still thinking about what happened.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 8, 2019)

I found a spot where a couple bokoblins are riding bears. There is probably a nice hidden chest there.


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2019)

My self esteems been so low lately. I am not good at anything. I stink at everything even if I try. I have nothing going for me. Everyone tells me "don't beat yourself up" or "stay positive" but it just isn't working.


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 8, 2019)

I can’t find Pokemon platinum ds game for sale yet


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> My self esteems been so low lately. I am not good at anything. I stink at everything even if I try. I have nothing going for me. Everyone tells me "don't beat yourself up" or "stay positive" but it just isn't working.



Not with that attitude.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

I may or may not have a virus on my computer.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I may or may not have a virus on my computer.



Ohh no. Hope you can get rid of it  Viruses suck and people can burn for making 'em.


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 8, 2019)

How humid it is in Texas right now. Send halp.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2019)

I keep forgetting to take my medicine ughhh 

Also I need to eat something but my dad never buys groceries so it looks like I'm gonna have to spend some of my savings so I can go eat 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Not with that attitude.



Yeah, having a negative attitude definitely doesn't help, but I know how Nox feels. I beat myself up constantly, and as a result my self confidence is also crap.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 8, 2019)

I have about two weeks until college starts and I'm bored out of my mind.  Summer vacation in college is so long that it might actually be too much.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 8, 2019)

i have a headache again : D


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Not with that attitude.


Yeah I know that. I just can't help myself. >~>


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

I think my mom has been stealing money from me again! So SICK of this BS!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I think my mom has been stealing money from me again! So SICK of this BS!!!



bruh what a *****

also mom please admit to what i say cos u know i'm right or jump off a cliff no one needs your bs either


----------



## dedenne (Aug 8, 2019)

i cant move without feeling dizzy haha


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2019)

God what a ****ty day. >_>


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 8, 2019)

I have eczema on my hand and its been there for a few months now, went to the doctors and she took one look at it and just prescribed me some steroid cream. I've heard that this can be only a temporary solution and actually can cause it to worsen. Right now, it's itchy and almost always red and inflamed looking. It seemed to have grown over these past months and I don't know what to do. Its just really embarrassing for it to be on my hand and almost looks as if I have some kind of disease or something. At first, I was convinced it was due to classic hay fever, and my doctor even assured me that this was likely the case. However, I'm beginning to feel skeptical and wonder whether this is something that I'm just going to have to live with forever? I hope not. I've tried a plenty of creams; Sudocrem, Nivea, E45 cream, and even Aqueous cream, all of which aggravates it and makes it worse overall. I haven't tried the steroid cream yet as I can't financially afford it at the moment and I'm also doubtful about it after reading reviews. I just want it to go


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 8, 2019)

In less than two weeks, I'll be back in school. It'll be my senior year. My final year of high school. I like school, however, I can't say that I'm completely hyped about it. I'm afraid I won't perform well due to some mental issues. Last year, I received a 'D' on my report card. Two D's, in fact. I want to perform well in my academics this year - I'd really like to, as it's my final year after all. I don't know if I can handle the mental stressors alongside the school ones. I'd really like to give it my all this year. I don't know if I can do that. My depression and OCD can get the best of me. Because of these 'rituals', I'm practically late for everything - my job, school, you name it. I always take a long time. Running in and out of rooms, having to put on my clothes in a specific way, being careful to not try and get contaminated... these really take a toll on me. It doesn't help at all that my house isn't clean. My family's a bit gross, yet they don't perceive themselves as such. Really, I've seen them do things that I'm sure would bother non-germophobes. Like, feces and blood for example. I can't really stop them. However, it bothers me an awful lot - and, it's one of the reasons why I want to live elsewhere. Just so I can cope better. I'm just tired of doing these sort of things, and it takes a toll on my academic performance. I'm not sure my family will quite get that, but I really want things to change.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 8, 2019)

I literally bought a game yesterday and it goes on sale FOR 80% TODAY!!!!! I’m refunding it


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 8, 2019)

I really want to upload a video to YouTube (I just signed up today) before next month, but I'm afraid of 2 things:

1: Copyright Strikes and how to prevent it.

2: Staying Active, where I prefer to do other things like Games.

You see, there's this YTP Collab I REALLY want to join in, but these 2 things I listed out is holding me back. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Zane (Aug 8, 2019)

i know that there are a million reasons why someone might take a long time to reply but when you are feeling low like I do now wowie does it ever make you feel worse 8^) groovy


----------



## dedenne (Aug 9, 2019)

i think im ill


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> 1: Copyright Strikes and how to prevent it.



Youtube has been going wild accusing people of copyright strikes and "reused content", even if it's fair use or they've literally never used said footage before. As long as you're 100% sure that your material is fair use then you can file a claim if they try to put a copyright strike on your videos.


I hate waking up with allergies every single morning


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2019)

hurrr so salary office close 3 pm on fridays what a stink man :/


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 9, 2019)

Xbox Echo.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 9, 2019)

idk if its too hot or if im overheating


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2019)

People are so rude today UGH!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2019)

gengar stage in pokemon shuffle and ****ing game keep nagging on about mega absol yeye gl getting that ****


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 9, 2019)

That all my acnl friends aren't online  
Also, I have no idea what shows to get into anymore on Netflix. Send halp.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2019)

Life is boring. I've been so depressed today I could honestly just sleep all day. I'm not normally this tired. I'm gonna go out and ride my bike for a bit, hopefully that'll wake me up some so I can get stuff done.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 9, 2019)

i keep feeling dizzy when i get up


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2019)

sandrabug said:


> That all my acnl friends aren't online
> Also, I have no idea what shows to get into anymore on Netflix. Send halp.



black mirror season 5

acnl is boring


----------



## Stargazer741 (Aug 9, 2019)

Still thinking about her


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2019)

So much anxiety make it stop.....

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really need sleep but I CAN'T. FREAKING. SLEEP!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2019)

I feel like sneezing but can't!


----------



## gobby (Aug 10, 2019)

just a _little_ cheesed my medication has for some reason been out of stock for 3 weeks lol not like i need it or anything


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2019)

new leaf is good stop hating on 3ds games or the console 

also if anyone got a fix to when b button is needed to pressing down and holding hard hmu


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## gobby (Aug 10, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> snip



Hey dog if you wanna talk to pass the time or anything you know I'm here for you!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2019)

Hmmmmm. I really hope that fixed the B button cause yeah Ninty here sucks and I can def not afford a new one right now. Plus I would probs mess up the transfer since I would have to save the saves and change mem card if i did.

-knocks on wood-


----------



## moonbyu (Aug 10, 2019)

i still feel so fricking stupid ughhhhhhh
cri


----------



## Bcat (Aug 10, 2019)

I've barely eaten anything all day and didn't get to eat dinner. I could eat something now but it's so late idk if I could sleep. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2019)

Apparently I have a migraine because my headache meds did not make it go away. And I'm also kinda sad that our house is still lacking food. But the car show put me in such a good mood I can't really be upset about any of that stuff.


Also a week from tomorrow I'm moving back into the dorm to start another year of college (rip). Hoping I can get my license as soon as possible, I don't want to be trying to take driving classes while I'm in school in a different city.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 10, 2019)

I have to get a phone now :[ I just woke up and it wasn't turning on. ****.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2019)

Conflicting emotions and things. A little glum. Tired.


----------



## sarahac (Aug 11, 2019)

an old friend recently exposed her true colours. we all kind of caught on not too long ago, but she was really good at hiding it until her mask slipped off by accident
not really upset, more annoyed than anything


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 11, 2019)

I'll soon have to take a plane and I never took one because I am insanely afraid of it.
I already have nightmares since month from it.. I don't want to T-T


----------



## Bcat (Aug 11, 2019)

I hate responsibility. Yuck


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2019)

The inevitable future. :\


----------



## Bcat (Aug 11, 2019)

I need to do something productive but gaaahhh I don’t wanna


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 11, 2019)

I wish he'd catch up on his sleep :-(


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 11, 2019)

Of course there is a lawnmower running on the day I can sleep in.



Bcat said:


> I've barely eaten anything all day and didn't get to eat dinner. I could eat something now but it's so late idk if I could sleep. :/



Are you feeling okay after not eating as much?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 11, 2019)

Accidentally swallowed the addled corn potage soup just right now...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2019)

can my brain stop sucking IT WILL BE COOL ALRIGHT!!!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 11, 2019)

My trackpad on my Macbook keeps making distinctive clicking sounds


----------



## dedenne (Aug 11, 2019)

when my neighbour coughs it sounds like theyre throwing up and Thats Not Nice


----------



## Bcat (Aug 11, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Are you feeling okay after not eating as much?



lol I'm fine I just ate a big breakfast. Thanks though dude


----------



## gobby (Aug 11, 2019)

i broke my nail :,^D


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 11, 2019)

I nearly got in a car accident today, and it wouldn't have been fault because someone nearly rear ended me several times.


----------



## Pixori (Aug 12, 2019)

I didn't get to say goodbye and I won't get to see him buried. I hadn't spoken to him in a while due to my anxiety and depression and now I'll never get that chance again because I was selfish and never thought of how HE felt.

I really thought he'd survive. I thought I'd see him on Thanksgiving. 

It's not fair.

I don't even know how to feel. I wish someone would give me direction.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2019)

Trying to get a a grasp of this literature list thing but it's so many textsand since they can't list what's in a book and if u actually *need* it or not it's just like.. ??? okay.


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2019)

Ya, you only want the a/c on when YOU'RE in the room. Self centered *******!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm not sure, but...I just can't help but feeling like I've been ****ed over this entire time!!


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I need to do something productive but gaaahhh I don?t wanna


Me on my day-offs >_>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2019)

I got my hopes up, idk why I always do. Took a shower, put my hair up in a bun, put my bathing suit on under some loose clothes... and my mom tells me we are going later in the week.


Much of my life is nothing but disappointment.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2019)

need to buy a new bag for uni i think. kinda wanna order a hippie bag cause my old one is kinda broke but uh $$$ and shipping. and i need a new wallet.


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2019)

Boooooooored. Why is everything suddenly so boring to me??


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2019)

My dad locked my mom's cat in my bedroom without a liyter box, and the cat peed all over my bed -__-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad locked my mom's cat in my bedroom without a liyter box, and the cat peed all over my bed -__-



Horrible! That?s why I don?t close my door if the cats get into my bedroom. It?s also why my bedroom door is closed all the time. It?s to keep the cats outside.


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm so lazy rn lmao


xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad locked my mom's cat in my bedroom without a liyter box, and the cat peed all over my bed -__-


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 12, 2019)

I gotta complete a psychometric test for a job application and all I can say is yikes I don't want to do this


----------



## dedenne (Aug 12, 2019)

im gonna be exhausted today lololol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 13, 2019)

Need more fiber.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Aug 13, 2019)

I miss the Snow.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 13, 2019)

My cat is sleeping on my blanket so I can’t move it even tho I want to


----------



## Soigne (Aug 13, 2019)

i got elastics on my braces yesterday and they hurt so bad i haven’t been able to sleep


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2019)

I need a new bag for the semester but haven't really found anything nice. Guess i could order online but.. uh shipping :/


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2019)

EVERYTHING!!! AHHH!!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 13, 2019)

I hate having to help my mom fill out paperwork. I try to help and I wasn't even raising my voice, and she still has this attitude. I hate it.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2019)

My mom's gonna end up on the streets! I don't know what to do!!


----------



## Pondo (Aug 13, 2019)

Good news -- I found my phone.

Bad news -- the battery is dead and it refuses to charge. Which really sucks since my sister sent me my itinerary and I can't get access to it if my phone keeps behaving this way. UGH.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I hate having to help my mom fill out paperwork. I try to help and I wasn't even raising my voice, and she still has this attitude. I hate it.



Eh, don't help her unless it's like emergency stuff. She need to calm her ****.


----------



## sarahac (Aug 14, 2019)

the fact that she's up, and better physically, but on the inside she's number than ever. i dont know how to feel, she's one of my best friends and i hate seeing her so broken. she never deserved any of this.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 14, 2019)

I don't really know what to do anymore my hand just seems to be getting worse and I don't want to pay out for expensive cream that will only temporarily relieve it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2019)

Vie said:


> Good news -- I found my phone.
> 
> Bad news -- the battery is dead and it refuses to charge. Which really sucks since my sister sent me my itinerary and I can't get access to it if my phone keeps behaving this way. UGH.


Take the charger out, rotate it, and plug it back in. Eventually, it?ll work


----------



## Dim (Aug 14, 2019)

****ng Nintendo deleting all the extended ost noooooo make it stop!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm sick and I feel like death.



Nox said:


> ****ng Nintendo deleting all the extended ost noooooo make it stop!



This legit makes me sad, I grew up listening to mostly video game music, especially Nintendo's, and to see them taking it all down despite rarely (if ever) releasing their own soundtracks for purchase or on Spotify or something and even despite fair use (which apparently is no longer a thing according to the corporate overlords on Youtube because screw you lol) is just...things are ****ed up man.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 14, 2019)

I look like a mess, but I still have to go to church.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 14, 2019)

Nox said:


> ****ng Nintendo deleting all the extended ost noooooo make it stop!



noo... i hate it so much....

There is this collection thing that i collecting (11/24) I keep getting dupes. Where are the other ones?


----------



## Bcat (Aug 14, 2019)

we're about to see Tiananmen square 2.0 in Hong Kong aren't we? The chinese government is nothing but pure evil and I feel for the poor people in hong kong.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 14, 2019)

Bcat said:


> we're about to see Tiananmen square 2.0 in Hong Kong aren't we? The chinese government is nothing but pure evil and I feel for the poor people in hong kong.



OH NO!
can the battle between hong kong & china end?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2019)

Nox said:


> ****ng Nintendo deleting all the extended ost noooooo make it stop!



This is seriously annoying. If they're gonna take down people's uploads of their game soundtracks, either they need to re-upload it all or release the soundtracks on physical/digital platforms.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 14, 2019)

should i kick marshal out for toby?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 14, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> should i kick marshal out for toby?



It’s your choice. Personally, I like Marshal more, but I can’t tell people how to play their games.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 14, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It’s your choice. Personally, I like Marshal more, but I can’t tell people how to play their games.



well marshal kinda parked his house in the middle of the bottom part , almost blocking the way to the pier so i dont know


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2019)

I need to sleep, but I do not want any weird dreams.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 15, 2019)

My BO smells like popcorn butter. I haven't had that in a while, too rough on the teeth.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2019)

I wanna get get nsmb2 for my 3ds now that i got my button to work but digital copy being almost full price and it's an old/"bad" games uh no.


----------



## sarahac (Aug 15, 2019)

i have a graded exam tomorrow.

after spending all my time running everywhere, taking care of my hospitalised friend (dont regret that though. would do it all over again), homework, ive barely had time to study (ive literally had no time to game either. yes my priorities are set straight)

yall watch me just flunk the whole paper lmao


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I need to sleep, but I do not want any weird dreams.



My dreams have been weird for the longest ****ing time now. Damn psychedelics..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2019)

sarahac said:


> i have a graded exam tomorrow.
> 
> after spending all my time running everywhere, taking care of my hospitalised friend (dont regret that though. would do it all over again), homework, ive barely had time to study (ive literally had no time to game either. yes my priorities are set straight)
> 
> yall watch me just flunk the whole paper lmao



I wish you the best of luck on your exams. I'm really sorry you're going through all this. I'll be thinking about you. <3


----------



## sarahac (Aug 15, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I wish you the best of luck on your exams. I'm really sorry you're going through all this. I'll be thinking about you. <3



aw dang, thats real sweet of you. i appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## Dim (Aug 15, 2019)

Working 6 days in a row AGAIN and for no good reason. Such bs. Also people are STILL saying Pokemon Trainer is broken. "ThAt NeRf BaReLy DiD aNyThInG tO iVySaUr!" Nahhhh you jusy a ***** lmaooo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2019)

I had a nice tan on AC:GCN but then I traveled to my brothers town which is about six days behind for some reason, and I lost my tan. So I went back to the island but it was raining because it was raining in my town. Then I set the click a day ahead and went BACK to the island and it's still raining!! 

I just want a tan got darnit.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 15, 2019)

I feel horrible today for no reason


----------



## rianne (Aug 15, 2019)

My whole face is clear except the one dang picked pimple on my chin.  Thanks, hormones.


----------



## Dim (Aug 15, 2019)

I am stupid. I'm just gonna keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 15, 2019)

Too hot for clothes.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2019)

The fact that so many people believe in romance.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 15, 2019)

Psydye said:


> The fact that so many people believe in romance.



If I wanted to get a little romance within a month, it would probably by a cougar, or a flamboyant coworker.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2019)

^xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2019)

Can't sleep. Mind won't stop racing. Prob worrying about school starting soon.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2019)

^I think once or twice I went w/o much sleep for a week or more. NOT. FUN!! Seriously, I think I sustained some brain damage from those, not sure!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2019)

Psydye said:


> The fact that so many people believe in romance.



Well, why not. I mean if you get let down yes it's bad but when you're having a good time, it's the best.


----------



## hzl (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm sad my town is losing our football club infront of our eyes because of the owner being a complete tool and refusing to sell and running our club into the ground :'(


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Can't sleep. Mind won't stop racing. Prob worrying about school starting soon.



i get you so so bad!

I'm scared to go to the doctors


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2019)

THESE nasty things. They are all over the place!


Spoiler


----------



## Bcat (Aug 16, 2019)

^eeeeeewwwwwwww I’d burn the whole house


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ^eeeeeewwwwwwww I’d burn the whole house


ikr? I work outside and have to deal with thousands of them. Plus they are VERY harmful to plants! D:


----------



## Pondo (Aug 17, 2019)

My sister is getting married in about a week and she's been with this guy for about 10 years now and i'm just like ,, i've had 3 boyfriends since i was 15 (i'm 23) and the one that lasted the longest (2 years), was a fluke. The guy was cheating on me the entire time.

Smh i'm gonna die alone.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2019)

Nox said:


> THESE nasty things. They are all over the place!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ew why did i click that ;o;

i hate uni bc all the unnecessary books


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2019)

Also I really wanna like Persona Q but the fact that it's way too grindy unless you play on safety and it's dungeon crawl.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 17, 2019)

Staggered on nothing and fell on the ground like a toddler.. and cut my legs..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Staggered on nothing and fell on the ground like a toddler.. and cut my legs..



noo  hope ur okay!

also meh feeling a bit tired.. woke up bit early


----------



## Dim (Aug 17, 2019)

nvm I'll stfu now


----------



## moonbyu (Aug 17, 2019)

i'm scared. i accidentally inhaled something i wasn't supposed to and i'm kinda freaking out.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2019)

moonbyu said:


> i'm scared. i accidentally inhaled something i wasn't supposed to and i'm kinda freaking out.



I hope you’re okay. I sometimes have that feeling too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2019)

Don't mind me, I'm just laying here absolutely suffering with a horrible migraine and and an upset stomach


----------



## Stargazer741 (Aug 17, 2019)

I feel like a bloody loser and I hate this monotonous day after day lifestyle I'm living, I'm sick of it


----------



## Dim (Aug 17, 2019)

Stargazer741 said:


> I feel like a bloody loser and I hate this monotonous day after day lifestyle I'm living, I'm sick of it


^ I feel you


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2019)

^p much even though i like my job i just hate my free time 

also can someone chop off my sensitive nose??


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Aug 18, 2019)

Cats


----------



## moonbyu (Aug 18, 2019)

i just came back from the hospitalll! yay to not dying!

but i still feel sick soo..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This is seriously annoying. If they're gonna take down people's uploads of their game soundtracks, either they need to re-upload it all or release the soundtracks on physical/digital platforms.



I know this was said a few days ago, but I don?t know who is worse when it comes to being copyright nazis. Is it Nintendo, or Viacom? Right now, it would have to be Nintendo since Viacom has calmed down, but based on corporate history, who do you think is worse?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2019)

i know this seems silly
but the line from adam sandler's Lunchlady Land "You can have seconds on corndogs, there's no need to shout" made me depressed.
pls dont ask


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2019)

It’s hot in my bedroom right now. But at least it’s not as intolerable as it is when my bedroom gets cold in the late fall and winter.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 18, 2019)

i still cant get new horizons... or the fact that i cant buy a nintendo switch or switch lite


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 19, 2019)

Kurb said:


> i know this seems silly
> but the line from adam sandler's Lunchlady Land "You can have seconds on corndogs, there's no need to shout" made me depressed.
> pls dont ask



They are high in nitrates.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2019)

mother of lord do we need all those ****ing books


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 19, 2019)

Sheila said:


> mother of lord do we need all those ****ing books



You might be able to save some money with audio books.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 19, 2019)

headine said:
			
		

> Florida woman sentenced after pulling live alligator out of her yoga pants during traffic stop.



This raises a few questions.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2019)

Spoiler:  



My mother often tells us of how beautiful she looked when she was younger. On the way home from the dentist, she said kept on talking about it. "All the boys admired me", "ask your greataunt, she'll tell you how pretty I was", "I took great care of my hair and skin"... and she says that I should take care of myself more. Take better care of my hair and skin. Because it's not gonna last forever. She started saying these things because I told her that I was gonna get those invisible retainers for my top row of teeth. (I had those wired ones, but it broke off and I didn't save it. So, I bought a new one. I just got the invisible ones because it was cheaper, apparently. I don't think my mom knows it costed money.) I think she was... worried about how I was gonna look with my retainers on. Gonna look like fake teeth. "You're not supposed to wear it all day, right? You're not gonna wear that forever?" I was a little frustrated. Yelled at her a little. She's ashamed of how I look. I don't really take care of my appearance too well. Though I do use facial products and such. Also, with some contamination OCD and such, sometimes it can be tiresome I suppose. 

...

I remember when I was doing something - putting on makeup or facial products or whatever. Think my grandma was criticizing me for it. I wonder if my grandma did the same for my mother.

...

You know, the things they have said before are still ingrained in my mind. About how I was 'promiscuous' for wanting to hang out with a guy friend downtown, about how I'll have to make do as a prostitute to live if my mom gets sent back to her country, about how I'm a burden to them and how I've made them miserable, about how I made my mom grow old and ugly, about how my mom said she wishes she'd adopted instead or that she didn't marry the likes of my father, telling me to get out of her life and that she can't wait until I reach 18, but at the same time she doesn't want me to leave her...  

...

And some abusive episodes in the past that I've experienced. I think about that at times. I don't know if my mom sees it as abuse. It's sad that our culture kind of promotes it. They think it's fine. Yesterday at church, there was a young girl and her mother and father sitting on the same bench with us. The daughter was making a big fuss, and several people turned their heads back to look at the commotion. I'm not quite sure what she wanted. All I noticed was how upset the mother was. She took her daughter and placed her in a sort of choke-hold, and spanked her. I flinched a bit when I heard the smacking sound. Filial piety - always obey your parents... my mother was also talking about how easy I have it, and how difficult life was for her back then. Apparently, her mom (my grandma) physically abused her a lot. She still has resentment towards her. Sometimes, I'll hear my mom bring things up, like how she did a lot of work when she was younger, and my grandma would always dismiss it. We're all living in the same household. It's kind of tiring how I hear fights and such all the time. My mom's had several breakdowns in the past... she's thrown a temper tantrum on the floor, screaming at my grandma and how she's evil and a bad parent, thrown things, etc... I wish she'd get therapy. I wish mental illness wasn't so stigmatized in our culture. I think my mom has something. She's a bit paranoid and things.

...

I want to live with a friend of mine for a bit. I've talked to her about this, and her mom has agreed. Of course, it's just I need my mom's permission. I'm sure she'd be apprehensive, but... I think I really need to live elsewhere. I'd love to excel in school, and focus on my Senior year, but I'm afraid I can't if I live here. I'm just... inclined to do all these 'rituals', to avoid contaminating myself, and I feel sort of trapped. My family has done really gross things, but they think it's alright. That it's clean. But even the therapist was a little disgusted when I told her some of the things they did... and that includes feces, blood, bugs, etc. I dunno if my mom will have a mental breakdown if I try to leave. I feel it's better for me though. My family will probably not understand why... they'll probably talk bad about me. But, I'd rather live elsewhere.


----------



## seeds (Aug 20, 2019)

school starts tomorrow and im sorta kinda not stressed at all??


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2019)

Summer's over soon. Days are getting shorter. :[


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2019)

The unbelievably stiff sentences some people get in this country for certain crimes is just ridiculous! GROW UP, AMERICA!! <.<


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 20, 2019)

My job.

I've been getting chronic migraines from my anxiety since I work night shift... I've been to the hospital twice already since I've started this job. Which was like.. 2-3 weeks ago.

Come on, Bucky, man up @@;;​


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 20, 2019)

Some forums don't show which threads you've already replied to - it's a small thing but it'd be convenient if it was shown next to the topic.


----------



## sarahac (Aug 20, 2019)

im trying to stay positive. it's not even just because one of my best friends is hospitalised yet again, but just that everyone's been slowly falling apart in general. im trying to stay strong, it's what she would've wanted, but im tired. it's been affecting me in school, im messing up my classes and i just cant bring myself to do anything more than the bare minimum (even though ive a graded test for the one subject im horrible at... tomorrow lol)
it's not that im trying to be all bubbly for the rest or anything. as much as i'd hate to admit it, im trying to convince myself things will be okay, though it's not helping.
well, just needed somewhere to vent a little. sorry -bran


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2019)

I have to do some pre-reading for my upcoming Psychology class, and one of the slideshow questions was "How do you diagnose ADHD?" I Personally have to live with ADD every single day, so I have an idea of how one might diagnose it, but I'm not completely sure so I went online to do some research. Turns out what I have is actually classified as "Inattentive ADHD", and the more I read about the specifics of it, the worse I feel about having it myself. 
See, I understand what my problems are, but I don't know how to properly live with those issues, despite seeing a therapist/counselor for so many years. This semester I have about nine different courses I have to focus on, and I'm already worried about my constantly absent state-of-mind and inability to focus on really anything. I know at least two or three of the classes require some kind of daily reading, and I'm sure all of them will require some kind of homework almost every night. I would talk to my advisor about it, but he'll just say something like "oh you have to learn to deal with this kind of stuff" and whatnot, which in turn will make me feel worse than I already do. It's not like I can just wave a magic wand and make ADD and OCD disappear.


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2019)

God I feel like crap. Woke up with a bad headache and nausea.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2019)

all those uni books for "introduction" classes etc. like do we really need all of those.. bruh.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm concerned about a non-forum buddy.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2019)

they are having like big ass sale at that hippieshop and i just had to order so much course literature **** lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2019)

Anxious.


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2019)

Will people from work ever cease to bug the hell out of me? Oh well, at least I'm finally off the next couple of days. >.>


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2019)

I hate the fighting.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Aug 20, 2019)

I WANT TO TALK TO HER AGAIN.


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2019)

Still feeling sick....


----------



## gobby (Aug 21, 2019)

Can't stop grinding my tooth :^S


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 21, 2019)

Stilll work.

This job pays pretty well, great, actually. But is it worth staying up all night just doing nothing? Ughhh.

I’m glad I get to go home soon, though.​


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 21, 2019)

Migraines. Are. Bothering. Me. 
I am on day 3 with the same migraine. SEND HALP


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 21, 2019)

My toe hurts.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2019)

i really want that beautiful as heck dress but ugh dough


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2019)

A hangover.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 21, 2019)

I've barely started the school year and I already feel overwhelmed 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also who in the right mind uses the bathroom and doesn't flush???
Apparently one of my suitemates :/

I bet it's the exact same person who knocked on the bathroom door while I was just getting out of the shower, and only waited about half a second before swinging the door wide open so everyone could see me in the nude. I'm not gonna put up with this crap all school year.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2019)

^i have ppl at work not flushing sometimes so yeah ew :x

also hhh born in the wrong decade yes yes


----------



## Dim (Aug 21, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've barely started the school year and I already feel overwhelmed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Wow what a bunch of *******s


----------



## mogyay (Aug 21, 2019)

i just want to feel happy, not to say i don't feel happy a lot of the time but there's always some form of anxiety or worry that's looming over me, i just want to be carefree


----------



## Bcat (Aug 21, 2019)

I spent all day working on this stupid thing only for it to completely fail


----------



## Dim (Aug 21, 2019)

Lately I've been sweating so easily, even after a shower or when I'm in a cool room. I don't know why but I suddenly feel really hot and my body just starts sweating. It's getting annoying.


----------



## gobby (Aug 21, 2019)

I really don't want to leave the house


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 21, 2019)

I've been having such a bad experience at Club Tortimer


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 21, 2019)

Eight grade tough man........... Ive been studing quizlets alot


----------



## Pondo (Aug 21, 2019)

i don't really want to go to my sister's place tomorrow (she's getting married on the 24th i think) bc it means i have to travel by plane
i don't mind flying, it's just the people
somehow i always get stuck with pure idiots who STAND UP the moment the plane touches the ground, like they're expecting the plane to *snap* let them off immediately
or crying babies w/ parents who simply ignore them and everyone else on the plane sits in uncomfortable silence =_=


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 21, 2019)

I hope my crazy workload this semester doesn't just completely fry my brain. I have three private lessons (piano, trombone, and accompaniment), psychology, german, music history, regular history, wind ensemble, and chamber orchestra. It feels like the last couple years my piano professor gets frustrated with me when I can't practice effectively, but then as my advisor he tells me that I need a heavy workload to graduate on time? Like wtf does he think I'm some kind of superhuman or something??


Also I don't yet have my textbooks but I really need them. Luckily my dad is willing to pay for them (I can usually pay for them myself but my refund came up suspiciously short this year so I have like no money rip).


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2019)

Vie said:


> or crying babies w/ parents who simply ignore them and everyone else on the plane sits in uncomfortable silence =_=



this, don't bring/give birth to babies if you're not gonna care for them sheeesh.

also this weird person/bot keep sending me email claiming to be someone with a swedish name. like okay i don't know anyone named "amal sahib" or whatever and hiding ur **** behind a swedish name thinking i would know someone with that name lololol good try blocked you you ****.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm still concerned about a non-forum buddy.



sandrabug said:


> I've been having such a bad experience at Club Tortimer



I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2019)

Got a god awful rash that started on Friday that has progressively worsened every day since. I thought at first that the salt scrub I had at a spa was too harsh (because I noticed it immediately after) but now I think it's an allergic reaction but I don't know what to. Barely slept because of the itching it's literally all over my body now. Praying I can get through when my local surgery opens at 8am.


----------



## Dim (Aug 22, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Got a god awful rash that started on Friday that has progressively worsened every day since. I thought at first that the salt scrub I had at a spa was too harsh (because I noticed it immediately after) but now I think it's an allergic reaction but I don't know what to. Barely slept because of the itching it's literally all over my body now. Praying I can get through when my local surgery opens at 8am. &#55357;&#56911;


I've dealt with hives before. Very horrible!


----------



## sarahac (Aug 22, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Got a god awful rash that started on Friday that has progressively worsened every day since. I thought at first that the salt scrub I had at a spa was too harsh (because I noticed it immediately after) but now I think it's an allergic reaction but I don't know what to. Barely slept because of the itching it's literally all over my body now. Praying I can get through when my local surgery opens at 8am.



ugh i get really bad allergies a lot too, i can relate 
hope yours get better soon buddy


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 22, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Got a god awful rash that started on Friday that has progressively worsened every day since. I thought at first that the salt scrub I had at a spa was too harsh (because I noticed it immediately after) but now I think it's an allergic reaction but I don't know what to. Barely slept because of the itching it's literally all over my body now. Praying I can get through when my local surgery opens at 8am. ��



At that point I'd probably lay a few towels on the bed and slather on some vaseline or hydrocortisone.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 22, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Got a god awful rash that started on Friday that has progressively worsened every day since. I thought at first that the salt scrub I had at a spa was too harsh (because I noticed it immediately after) but now I think it's an allergic reaction but I don't know what to. Barely slept because of the itching it's literally all over my body now. Praying I can get through when my local surgery opens at 8am. &#55357;&#56911;



Are there any new medications you're on, or have you been prescribed any anti-biotics? Maybe you've eaten something new that you've never eaten before recently?

I find that my family is allergic to antibiotics. I'm allergic to quiteee a lot of things that are supposed to help you get better (ie; antibiotics, nasal spray, bandaids, etc). But the one thing I'm allergic to that only gave me hives... was cefdinir, another antibiotic. I dunno, everyone's bodies work differently, so... I'm not a doctor but xD Just trying to figure out what may be causing those hives ;w;

I just wanna help, since... that's what I do for a living. Help people xD



My job has been bothering me quite a lot recently. I get tired really fast, and I get super irritable when I have to leave to go back home so I can sleep. Luckily I only work tomorrow night and then I'm off for the rest of the week/end ;w;


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 22, 2019)

Back of the legs are aching from yesterdays run


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2019)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Are there any new medications you're on, or have you been prescribed any anti-biotics? Maybe you've eaten something new that you've never eaten before recently?
> 
> I find that my family is allergic to antibiotics. I'm allergic to quiteee a lot of things that are supposed to help you get better (ie; antibiotics, nasal spray, bandaids, etc). But the one thing I'm allergic to that only gave me hives... was cefdinir, another antibiotic. I dunno, everyone's bodies work differently, so... I'm not a doctor but xD Just trying to figure out what may be causing those hives ;w;
> 
> ...



I'm just back from a week in Malta so it could be anything really - couldn't pinpoint an exact cause. I'm in my final year of a biomedical science degree, so I knew what sort of things to consider. Got a prescription for antihistamines but she couldn't give me my usual meds because apparently I've stage 2 hypertension. Pretty sure it's an abnormal reading due to the stress of the morning but now I need to go buy a BP monitor (which is like ?30) to prove that my blood pressure is within a healthy range when I'm not in an anxiety-inducing environment. -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2019)

Really nice with an event here with the old school week but no way jose I can do that and the turtimer is too pretty.. RIP.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 22, 2019)

want to try alternate day fasting but I know people would freak out if I stopped eating every single day


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2019)

Bcat said:


> want to try alternate day fasting but I know people would freak out if I stopped eating every single day



You don’t have to eat every day. You are in control of yourself, not others. So if you eat every other day, that’s fine. Besides, i’ve done this before, but only for 9 months before switching to keto.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 22, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You don’t have to eat every day. You are in control of yourself, not others. So if you eat every other day, that’s fine. Besides, i’ve done this before, but only for 9 months before switching to keto.



I've done keto before once for 6 months and once for a shorter period and even though I saw amazing results I was miserable the whole time from not being able to eat fruit. That's why I'm looking into alternate day fasting, because I could eat carbs and theoretically still be at a deficit. 

Did you see any results when you were doing it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I've done keto before once for 6 months and once for a shorter period and even though I saw amazing results I was miserable the whole time from not being able to eat fruit. That's why I'm looking into alternate day fasting, because I could eat carbs and theoretically still be at a deficit.
> 
> Did you see any results when you were doing it?



I succeeded in the fasting diet for the first three months, but after the Easter event, I started failing.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2019)

Can't remember ****!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2019)

Persona Q. Managed to go to floor 3 of the 2nd labyrinth but honestly that **** is tiring me out and the fact you can't fuse higher level personas (but u can equip them wtf) is just bs


----------



## dumplen (Aug 22, 2019)

I am bothered that the world is just as dark and messed up as everyone always tells you it is.


----------



## Dim (Aug 22, 2019)

My uncle is such a piece of **** he can't even take care of his own mother. **** him!


----------



## Locket (Aug 22, 2019)

im so upset rn

there was this dude that i kinda had a crush on BUT my best friend got with him now im just,, whats the point
i never want to love again 
she keeps texting me about him and its nOT heLPING


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2019)

My hands and arms are really dry. I put some lotion on, and it's stinging. 



Locket said:


> im so upset rn
> 
> there was this dude that i kinda had a crush on BUT my best friend got with him now im just,, whats the point
> i never want to love again
> she keeps texting me about him and its nOT heLPING



Ah, I can relate to that feeling man. It stinks. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2019)

I wish my disabilities didn't get in the way of effectively doing school and classwork :/


----------



## Bizhiins (Aug 22, 2019)

I just watched a video of a dog that had gotten shot 17 and was missing an ear and both it?s eyes. It got rescued and was such a happy dog. It really irks me that there?s people out there that hurt animals and pets and there?s nothing we can do to stop them. I wish I could rescue all of them and give them love and cuddles!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 22, 2019)

I've been told not to get mad at work, after one of my bosses shut me in a door.


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2019)

Managed to get evidence that my blood pressure is in a healthy range. In with the nurse this morning to get some tests done so should hopefully be able to appeal yesterday's decision to stop my meds.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 23, 2019)

I really miss my boyfriend ;w; 

Like... a lot.

I don't get to see him until the end of October though... ;w;​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2019)

don't like this site's new policy with taking care of shipping but ehh at least **** is on its way ig

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I wish my disabilities didn't get in the way of effectively doing school and classwork :/



tell me about asperger someone change my brain pls


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 23, 2019)

Want to sleep after working 9 hours. Butttt y’know. Adulting time =.=​


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2019)

Capitalism is uh. not the best


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Managed to get evidence that my blood pressure is in a healthy range. In with the nurse this morning to get some tests done so should hopefully be able to appeal yesterday's decision to stop my meds.



> got meds reinstated
> got prescription
> chemist #1: "sorry our system is down"
> chemist #2: "we don't have it in the right strength try our other branch"
> chemist #3: "this has been out of stock for months and will be for the foreseeable future, you need to go back to your nurse and ask for something else"

Had to leave it with the receptionist to take care of, which means due to the nature of it I'll need to make a _third appointment_. 

Upside, the antihistamines are helping with the rash!


----------



## Dim (Aug 23, 2019)

**** you control freak. Mind your own damn business for once in your life -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -

They always wonder why I always doubt myself. They tell me I should stop beating myself up yet they freak out every time I do something wrong. Take a ****ing chill pill for God's sake


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 23, 2019)

My crazy Jack Russell terrier needs obedience school and waiting for phone calls sucks


----------



## Dim (Aug 23, 2019)

Was in a good mood too ****


----------



## tae (Aug 23, 2019)

the boyfriend is super grumpy today,


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 24, 2019)

I need to sell some paintings, but don't really want to commit to thread right now.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 24, 2019)

About to take the plane back home.
I hate planes, I'm dying on the inside.. u.u


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2019)

i really want that dress but my mom is gonna kill me if i get it lol


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 24, 2019)

school is in 2 days and i need a haircut so bad. i dont have a phone and my mom is overseas so idk how to schedule one or get a ride alsksjdjdkdkfjghfkdlsajajaiajsjdjdhffhghrjrkcnnmlj ive never been prepared for the first day back to school and this year is looking like itll be no different


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2019)

23+ C yeah **** no more like minus 23 C


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 24, 2019)

I really want a Krispy Kreme donut but I dont think our local Tesco do them. At this point, I just want any donut


----------



## Dim (Aug 24, 2019)

Why did he have to wake me up early? Now I can't fall back asleep. -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2019)

i need coffee

also i hope my class won't be only boring teacher students that would suck man


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 24, 2019)

I hate that pretty much every food place around here that's affordable (nearby restaurants and dining halls) doesn't start serving lunch until around 10:30-11am. I'm not a fan of breakfast foods so I usually end up having to wait for hours before I can go get something that I actually want :/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2019)

bit bothered i cant get the turtimer collectible but ehhh :^)


----------



## dedenne (Aug 25, 2019)

im still sad over angel beats omg : (


----------



## HotNotHut (Aug 25, 2019)

I was planning on using the cafe at my college to meet new people but the coffee and food is over-priced and trash. Guess I will stick to the Dunkin Donuts by my house because they know me and what I want.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 25, 2019)

i took an extra shift at work tomorrow and i am experiencing the feeling of Stress because i know almost nothing


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 25, 2019)

I was right to be concerned about my buddy.


----------



## Zane (Aug 25, 2019)

hungry n I still have a lot of  stuff I want to do around the house but I'm being lazy about it and it's already 5pm =_=

- - - Post Merge - - -

well almost 5 pm


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm running low on money. Thinking I'll go ahead and sell some used games and books and such. I hope my family doesn't mind.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 25, 2019)

Sad that I have to wait another 2 months to see my boyfriend ;w; 

It kinda sucks. It's been a year and a half since I last saw him... Dx​


----------



## jacex (Aug 26, 2019)

She’s gotten better physically. But she tried again. Not too badly hurt this time, but I’m really scared she’s going to succeed sooner or later.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 26, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm running low on money. Thinking I'll go ahead and sell some used games and books and such. I hope my family doesn't mind.



Ask first?


----------



## Lynnea (Aug 26, 2019)

It's Monday, school starts again.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Ask first?



well if it's her stuff why ask at all?'

anyway i kinda wanna sell my 3ds and the two games i have physical for it but it has a few scratches from when the b button was broke and i fixed it, plus they pay really ****ty here for it unless u sell private


----------



## dumplen (Aug 26, 2019)

i got the watering can but forgot the turnip


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 26, 2019)

My headphones broke. My life is ruined forever


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

20 past 6, and I'm tired. It should be illegal to make babies in hotels. I hate the people in the room above.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2019)

I can confirm that the RCT2 Expansion Pack scenarios are impossible to complete or win. I tried completing them, but I ultimately give up. There’s no point of playing them if you cannot finish them.

The setup may be nice, but the setup is also why the scenarios are broken. I wanted to get all of them completed, but if they weren’t so broken, I would’ve completed them all.

Just to give you guys a heads up. If you’re going to play RCT Classic or RCT2, don’t even try the Wacky Worlds or Time Twister scenarios. Just stick to the 95 main scenarios RCT Classic provides.


----------



## Dim (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm too lazy to do anything today. I haven't even eaten yet because I'm too lazy to make a meal for myself.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm coming down with a cold


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 26, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I can confirm that the RCT2 Expansion Pack scenarios are impossible to complete or win. I tried completing them, but I ultimately give up. There’s no point of playing them if you cannot finish them.
> 
> The setup may be nice, but the setup is also why the scenarios are broken. I wanted to get all of them completed, but if they weren’t so broken, I would’ve completed them all.
> 
> Just to give you guys a heads up. If you’re going to play RCT Classic or RCT2, don’t even try the Wacky Worlds or Time Twister scenarios. Just stick to the 95 main scenarios RCT Classic provides.



I don't know what that is.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't know what that is.



Roller Coaster Tycoon. It’s a simulation game where you can build amusement parks. I’m playing an iOS port of Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 called “Roller Coaster Tycoon Classic”. It’s a pretty fun game, but you have many different challenges to choose from at the start.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Aug 26, 2019)

I really want to talk to her again, but I don't know how to approach her without screwing up, and it's messing me up inside.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 26, 2019)

Virus. Virus. Incubation period.
Feel furious anger and hatred...........!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 27, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Virus. Virus. Incubation period.
> Feel furious anger and hatred...........!



Not well?

- - - Post Merge - - -



im_the_rhino said:


> 20 past 6, and I'm tired. It should be illegal to make babies in hotels. I hate the people in the room above.



Used to have an apartment neighbor that kept me up with love noises often. I wouldn't say he was handsome.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm gassy

I'd honestly take the flu over gas


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm sleepy. Should have taken my ADHD meds to keep me awake at work... =w=​


----------



## Zane (Aug 27, 2019)

I had waaaaaaay too much caffeine today, I wonder when I'll ever get to sleep


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 27, 2019)

My client does NOT want to go back to sleep.

I'm getting super irritated because I was never trained on what to do if she refuses to go back to sleep... =w=​


----------



## Soigne (Aug 27, 2019)

so nervous about my last year of undergrad starting tomorrow... i’m taking a gap year before my masters program, so i just hope everything turns out okay...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 27, 2019)

Ohhh my goodness. Just got off work, and my stepdad is back at it again with the distracted driving. He’s an advocate for ‘no texting n driving’ yet he’s always doing it... =^/​


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm annoyed at my drawing skills.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

Had a really weird dream where it was the end of the world yet we still had poor service at dairy queen.  I never go to dairy queen.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm fine with you stealing my stuff, IF IT'S NOT THE ITEMS THAT I PREPARED FOR SOMEONE!!! *******!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 27, 2019)

Sweating buckets !
Please let there be a storm


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I'm fine with you stealing my stuff, IF IT'S NOT THE ITEMS THAT I PREPARED FOR SOMEONE!!! *******!



OKAY. WHO MUST I B SLAP!? You are so nice and do not deserve dat. 

—

That I was screaming in my sleep last night for help


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2019)

This is the second time this week I've locked myself out of my dorm room and now I just feel stupid :/


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This is the second time this week I've locked myself out of my dorm room and now I just feel stupid :/



Been there. It was SO embarrassing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2019)

YunaMoon said:


> Been there. It was SO embarrassing



Luckily one of my Pokemon GO friends actually works for the college and he has a master key, so he was able to let me in my room. Thank goodness!

Next time someone asks me what PoGO is good for, I'll tell them this story lol


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Luckily one of my Pokemon GO friends actually works for the college and he has a master key, so he was able to let me in my room. Thank goodness!
> 
> Next time someone asks me what PoGO is good for, I'll tell them this story lol



Haha that’s great!!!!

—

Ugh my dad is visiting and is all bummed cause I don’t want to play cards for hours. And even mentioned the fact that I don’t want to play anymore. I am feeling physically ill today. I can’t ficus on stupid cards.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2019)

tried on swimsuits and had a mental breakdown


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

These new energy drinks are pretty gross.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 27, 2019)

Edited out, TMI!


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2019)

my niece got me siiiiick over the weekend (my middle sister was got married)
like i love her ,,, but i guess she wasn't satisfied with being the only one with a cold so she decided to give it to me
also my oldest sister got WASTED at the party and then later vomited when she got out of the car and i tried really hard to not have a panic attack :^)


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

I am very angry and depressed again and I don't know why


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

I had 6 inches of my intestine out. In short, everything


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

The more I read post on here the more petty I feel


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

my stomach is full


----------



## Stargazer741 (Aug 27, 2019)

Really worried about the certain someone I keep bringing up, there's a storm heading to where she lives and I don't want her to get hurt.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

Really just goddamn everything


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 27, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I'm fine with you stealing my stuff, IF IT'S NOT THE ITEMS THAT I PREPARED FOR SOMEONE!!! *******!



Can I ask what was taken?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 28, 2019)

I hate being at work sometimes. All I do is sit for 9 hours in an extremely unhealthy position, and it causes me cramps in every inch of my body ; the worst being my back. =v=​


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 28, 2019)

My cat is once again sick, so sick now, that she is drooling like crazy and barely even eats.
I've tried to call all day yesterday the Veterinaire but no one answered.. sadly it's the only one
nearby. Hopefully today I have more luck or I have to find a veterinaire that is open super late
so that my bf could drive me..


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)

Feeling hated again


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2019)

rest of the week is not gonna be this nice.. meh when you finally get off early and u can enjoy outdoors


----------



## Bcat (Aug 28, 2019)

i don't want it to be fall yet I didn't get to enjoy summer enough >.<


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 28, 2019)

Theres nothing worse than a blocked nose


----------



## Dim (Aug 28, 2019)

Revisiting the past kind of hurts... :c


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)

Worked sucked

Nothing new though


----------



## namiieco (Aug 28, 2019)

ah anxiety


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

My ipad might be unfixable. On the bright side, i might get an iPad Pro for christmas.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2019)

I really just want to go back to my dorm and lie down for a while, get out of these tight pants and put on some loose-fitting clothes, but my piano lesson is tomorrow and I have to practice for at least 30-40 min


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 28, 2019)

I have 10 chapters of reading to do for the quiz on my first week of class.. that’s 150 pages


----------



## Bcat (Aug 28, 2019)

I thought the guy at the restaurant was speaking to me so I answered his question. He was not. Fire. Hellfire


----------



## Zane (Aug 28, 2019)

starting to think I might be on the brink of some stress related physical breakdown u_u can’t wait for this summer to be over


----------



## Beanz (Aug 28, 2019)

That I need to go to school after Labor Day. I hate school.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 28, 2019)

One thing that bothers me right now are internet leaks in general, especially when it comes to Smash Bros. Not only are people spoiled by surprises but can also give false hope for those looking forward to it. And even though you try to manage to avoid leaks, it's hard to get away from reading the text. These are one of the reasons why we can't have nice things.


----------



## rianne (Aug 28, 2019)

The servers are overloaded bc of the worldwide release of Pok?mon Masters. Womp womp.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> One thing that bothers me right now are internet leaks in general, especially when it comes to Smash Bros. Not only are people spoiled by surprises but can also give false hope for those looking forward to it. And even though you try to manage to avoid leaks, it's hard to get away from reading the text. These are one of the reasons why we can't have nice things.



Yeah I avoid those as much as possible.  That is annoying.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 29, 2019)

Sleepy already and it's not even 4 AM yet; the time I usually get sleepy around...​


----------



## Kurb (Aug 29, 2019)

my stomach is killing me

- - - Post Merge - - -



rianne said:


> The servers are overloaded bc of the worldwide release of Pok?mon Masters. Womp womp.




WAIT WHAT


----------



## Bcat (Aug 29, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> One thing that bothers me right now are internet leaks in general, especially when it comes to Smash Bros. Not only are people spoiled by surprises but can also give false hope for those looking forward to it. And even though you try to manage to avoid leaks, it's hard to get away from reading the text. These are one of the reasons why we can't have nice things.



I’m literally the exact opposite. If something leaks I will scour the internet desperately to find it. I don’t care about spoilers


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> One thing that bothers me right now are internet leaks in general, especially when it comes to Smash Bros. Not only are people spoiled by surprises but can also give false hope for those looking forward to it. And even though you try to manage to avoid leaks, it's hard to get away from reading the text. These are one of the reasons why we can't have nice things.



couldn't care less tbh you will get it sooner or later also tbh i prefer leaks so i know **** before lol.

anyway i hate how my superior misinterpret literally everything ppl say to her. like.

i asked if i have to apply for another course when literature end cause it's not all the way thru employment and she kept going on like "no we cant make ur employment longer"... that's not what i wanted i asked if i had to apply for another class AFTER this ends cause it ends in june and employment in september tf man

also stop caring what my coworkers say i asked about reservations cause i can't do it alone bc my head will get tired.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 29, 2019)

Windows decided to "update" itself and now there's this ugly search function on my taskbar which refuses to go away. It's not like there wasn't a search function before, did you really have to make it this painfully obvious?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Windows decided to "update" itself and now there's this ugly search function on my taskbar which refuses to go away. It's not like there wasn't a search function before, did you really have to make it this painfully obvious?



i think u can minimize it to just a magnifying glass icon? or i havent gotten that yet.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 29, 2019)

my computer is slow these days


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 29, 2019)

First time since I moved to France that me and my bf got a iron..
I decided to iron every single piece of cloth we have. 
I am 4 hours in, I am not even half done. HELP


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 29, 2019)

The clock at work is mocking me I swear.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 29, 2019)

Can Ariana grande stop making music please, its too good for the ears


----------



## Dim (Aug 29, 2019)

I am such a bother to people V_V






Sheila said:


> i think u can minimize it to just a magnifying glass icon? or i havent gotten that yet.


Congrats on 31,000 posts. also you posted on 11:18am. 11/18 is my bday yayyyy **Throws confetti**


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2019)

Nox said:


> I am such a bother to people V_V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



31k??

also happy early birth aha


----------



## Dim (Aug 29, 2019)

Sheila said:


> 31k??
> 
> also happy early birth aha


oh I meant 3k post in thread 

ty still a long way to go, though I don't wanna be 23 tbh D;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2019)

bruh im turning 28 in december dont coomplain lol XD and i c

aaanyway waiting for packages in the mail JUST GIT HERE


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 29, 2019)

Ugh. I'm just not motivated.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 29, 2019)

My cat has a virus in her, that will keep making her very sick.. they try to treat it right now with medicine but
it is very likely that she will get a operation where they remove all her teeth and then it's not even 100% 
sure that she will stop getting sick.. :'(


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 29, 2019)

It’s Thursday. Everything about Thursday hurts me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2019)

the fact that it's almost september... where the **** did august go?


----------



## jenikinz (Aug 29, 2019)

Adulting is bothering me


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 29, 2019)

I still can't touch my tongue with my nose


----------



## seeds (Aug 29, 2019)

i miss my friends


----------



## mogyay (Aug 29, 2019)

i keep binging


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 29, 2019)

I possibly have to work my first 12 hour shift tomorrow, and to make matters worse, it begins with my absolute hated -I simply can not stress enough how much I hate this- shift, a 6am opening. Which requires me to go to sleep at 9 and wake up at 4am. On top of that, I have slight sleeping issues.

*External complaining*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2019)

Tomorrow is my accompaniment lesson and somehow I managed to totally forget about practicing for it ehgehehhh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> the fact that it's almost september... where the **** did august go?



Hopefully as far away as possible lol, too hot in August for me.


----------



## Dim (Aug 29, 2019)

I swear my brother has some disorder where he can't stop whistling.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Soigne (Aug 29, 2019)

not doing well and there are six spiders in my room


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Loriii (Aug 30, 2019)

I had fever yesterday due to non-stop coughing and cold and still feeling the same way today minus the fever.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)

I can't sleep, and I gotta work in 5 hours


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 30, 2019)

The fact that I'm already tired at 2 AM, when I usually get tired around 4 AM. My job stinks ;w;

There really is a difference between wanting to stay up and having to stay up... =w=​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2019)

Lol, well I prefer summer heat than ****ing crispy autumn colds  Which it is currently in the morning which sucks goats because my nose is like a broke tap :/

Also wow my phone carrier ****ing succc : DDDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

also what lmao so ppl refrain using like toilet at school/work bc they are afraid people will hear if they poop okay i'm not gonna feel sorry if you get issues with your tum then. 

one thing if it's gross but then you need to take it up with responsible ppl.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 31, 2019)

Starting to get a headache because I cannot, for the life of me, stop biting my lip :"D​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 31, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Lol, well I prefer summer heat than ****ing crispy autumn colds  Which it is currently in the morning which sucks goats because my nose is like a broke tap :/
> 
> Also wow my phone carrier ****ing succc : DDDDD
> 
> ...


Also hygiene. I don't like getting a warm seat.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Also hygiene. I don't like getting a warm seat.



Okay cool it down with some water then or wipe it. Or be a fool. Just the fancy pansy culture these days...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 31, 2019)

Once again bad weather when I get motivation to work in the garden, yaaay..


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 31, 2019)

Someone said that in my acnl town Hagrid’s house looks rushed. I don’t think it looks rushed


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 31, 2019)

Mayor-Hermione Granger said:


> Someone said that in my acnl town Hagrid’s house looks rushed. I don’t think it looks rushed



I don't think it did either. All the homes looked really detailed to me and I was able to recognise most areas without looking them up. Even your villagers look as the characters they're representing. 

Just keep in mind that you can't please everyone.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Labor day weekend


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 31, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> I don't think it did either. All the homes looked really detailed to me and I was able to recognise most areas without looking them up. Even your villagers look as the characters they're representing.
> 
> Just keep in mind that you can't please everyone.



I know but I like to make people happy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2019)

Mayor-Hermione Granger said:


> I know but I like to make people happy



There is always someone critic no matter what you do. Let it go or greet 'em maturely.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2019)

I only have about $5 in my back account rn so my financial anxiety is extremely high right now. The last two years I've been here I've gotten quite a bit of money back, but this year I got basically nothing. I don't understand why, but all I know is the fact that I have little or no money now is making me really nervous. I guess I need to start working more hours (even though my class load already makes it difficult to go to work).


----------



## dumplen (Aug 31, 2019)

Its been off and on raining all day so I can't work on things like I wanted to


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 31, 2019)

If I get an ear infection yh....
it aint gonna be good


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> If I get an ear infection yh....
> it aint gonna be good



oof hoping ur not getting it.. they are the worst x_x

also why do we have to read like 93742234 pages from some book couldn't that just have been dictionary stuff **** this lol


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 31, 2019)

Sheila said:


> oof hoping ur not getting it.. they are the worst x_x



Lol .I have a flight on Monday wish me luck


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2019)

Nicole. said:


> Lol .I have a flight on Monday wish me luck



good luck man aha..

also feelin tired but i wanna binge the last 4 eps of the sc part so i have it done, and then i can start on egypt when i got time(lol why is both named SC just call egypt egypt lol)


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

I made it through today and I feel like I'm floating im so tired



Nicole. said:


> Lol .I have a flight on Monday wish me luck



The air pressure may make that a very painful.  Make sure you actually don't have that before taking the trip if you can please.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

Mayor-Hermione Granger said:


> Someone said that in my acnl town Hagrid?s house looks rushed. I don?t think it looks rushed



sorry, then


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 31, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I made it through today and I feel like I'm floating im so tired
> 
> 
> 
> The air pressure may make that a very painful.  Make sure you actually don't have that before taking the trip if you can please.



I flew with a cold once NEVER AGAIN will I do it because I had the most painful head ache


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 31, 2019)

I think I may be getting sick, I've had a sore throat yesterday and today. Prob from working waaay much more then I normally do.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

im tired


----------



## Bcat (Aug 31, 2019)

I love my mom but she can be...kind of a *****

- - - Post Merge - - -

same for my dad


----------



## Dim (Aug 31, 2019)

Day one of a new medication and feeling very lightheaded and sensitive to sound/smell. Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 1, 2019)

We can apparently never be allowed to have nice things. Either they're actively being destroyed, or associated with the mentally unwell and perverse.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2019)

Thinking about things and feeling a little depressed and lonely.  I wish my friends were online so I could talk to them, but they’re not.  :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 1, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Thinking about things and feeling a little depressed and lonely.  I wish my friends were online so I could talk to them, but they’re not.  :/



Romance issues? One thing that'll end things quick is anxiety. Maybe focus on having a good time when your with them?


----------



## duckvely (Sep 1, 2019)

School :/


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Romance issues? One thing that'll end things quick is anxiety. Maybe focus on having a good time when your with them?



Uhhh no, lol.  I’m talking about just not having any of my friends to talk to at the moment.  I think I’m fine now though, thanks


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2019)

discord being an idiot... NO I DONT WANT TO CHANGE MY STATUS WTF it's on invisible for a reason smfh


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 1, 2019)

Spoiler:  



My gen 3 ex beingＳhitty.
I'm pissed.
He doesn't stop trying to ｆucking stay here and not miss the ｆucking chance to touch me THAT way DESPITE HIS DAUGHTER IS BEEEEEEEING HERE OMFG WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU g%nh*?eaggg!!!!!!??


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



careful doing self-censoring you might get warned >>

anyway sundays can ****ing go die


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 1, 2019)

Oh I love a Sunday

- - - Post Merge - - -

One of the water pipes burst in our house and apparently our floorboards need repairing free of charge. 
I don't want to go back home now, I'm scared what the place is gonna look like


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)

My internal alarm clock is a product of hell itself.  Even sleeping at 3 couldn't save me.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 1, 2019)

I try to do somethin nice for someone and others make me feel bad about it. Now I can't help but to feel bad. Lol guess I'll not do nice gestures again.

Also so sorry I dont want to work 12 hours, then work on what was supposed to be my off day, then only have 2 hours to relax before sleeping and waking up to stress about work AGAIN. I've worked four days straight, I want a god damn break. Instead I'm going to get my hours cut.

****in awesome. Just, awesome.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 1, 2019)

I don't remember eating my last cookie.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2019)

I want to host a red turnip auction, but the turnips aren’t giftable yet.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 1, 2019)

I wish I could just be happy and stay consistently happy for once...


----------



## Dim (Sep 1, 2019)

I had way too much caffeine today.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 1, 2019)

Spoiler: Oops rant



Tired of getting treated like crap at work after more than a year. Tired of the fact that I'm young is supposed to be an end all to anything. I'm tired, "but you're young!" So? Does that discredit me from being tired? I worked 4 days in a row, one of those days being a 12 hour shift. I never worked 12 hours before. I'm tired, I get headaches, I've had a sore throat the past 3 days, so FRICKIN sorry I don't want to do an opening shift after a 12, a mid then having only 2 hours to wind down before I have to go to sleep (which I have issues with) then waking up at 4am for another stressful day, so SORRY. Then I was told today that since I have issues sleeping and opening shifts, that my manager would, in spite, shorten my hours. Like yes because 2 days was too much as it was. I can't speak out for anythin otherwise I'll just get my hours cut.

So thank you for treating me like crap, I feel so ****in appreciated. Remember this when you start getting calls from other people asking about evaluations. Good luck finding another person to crap on with an availability schedule as wide open as mine and who will take this crap for as long as I have.





NoUsernameHere said:


> I wish I could just be happy and stay consistently happy for once...



Also I relate to you rn, I have not been enjoying life at all recently.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 1, 2019)

Argh the Art drawing event. WHY DO I KEEP PROCRASTINATING!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 2, 2019)

Would a question about the Bubble Bobble Revolution ds game go in the Nintendo Treehouse?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DubiousDelphine said:


> Argh the Art drawing event. WHY DO I KEEP PROCRASTINATING!



Feels good not to give a crap sometimes.


----------



## Dim (Sep 2, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't remember eating my last cookie.


Sounds like some amnesia.


----------



## V I Z I O N (Sep 2, 2019)

i don't love my job anymore, but i'm scared to get a new job... to have to go through the whole interviewing/hiring process, and then to have to be with new coworkers and learn a whole new thing. but at the same time i really want to. its just scary :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 2, 2019)

Nox said:


> Sounds like some amnesia.



Sounds like I had a hard soda and the munchies.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2019)

Restless legs!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 2, 2019)

My cat was coughin a lot today after she got her medicine and took longer than usual to eat..
please don't tell me she gets worse again..


----------



## rianne (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't know how to cook using a cast iron skillet. ),: Really wanted to try out a new recipe but chickened out.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 2, 2019)

I woke up feeling my blood was replaced with grease, probably from grease.



rianne said:


> I don't know how to cook using a cast iron skillet. ),: Really wanted to try out a new recipe but chickened out.



Is it seasoned?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

Somehow last semester I managed to get a C in my Music Lit class. So my GPA in my music degree was bumped down from a 3.8 to a 3.3.

Honestly I don't even care about grades anymore. If they want to kick me out of school for bad grades, then I guess I'm just not good enough to be in school. I really don't care. I'd rather put my effort into taking care of my overall well-being than continue to kill myself just to get a good grade in a class.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 2, 2019)

Both of you have the conflict resolution skills of a ****ing infant. I’m disappointed in your close minded selfishness


----------



## cornimer (Sep 2, 2019)

School starts again in two days and I'm dreading it so much I just started crying, I had such a good time at my job this summer and I don't want to go back to feeling lonely and inadequate and never seeing people that I like and feel comfortable with


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2019)

still waiting for that damn phone case  **** customs

also semester starting tomorrow and hoping i find someone nice in the class at least??? group works ayyy lmao


----------



## Dim (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm about to ****ing blow!!!!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 2, 2019)

worried about my cat. she's not home yet :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

^update: she just cam dragging in. she is also grounded


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 2, 2019)

Far out it must be nice for some people to let everyone know how they're feeling with no shame. Take my dad for example, who will literally yell that he needs help and is panicking over some sort of minor inconvenience. 
**** that must be nice, where there's me having a panick attack with no one there to help. I've been to counsellors who will just tell me its their problem not mine, then how come I feel like **** and you're not helping me deal with my own feelings? I don't have the capacity to take up my dad's feelings, let alone my own. On the positive side, at least I've finally had a cry after a stressful weekend and let it out a bit.


----------



## Dim (Sep 2, 2019)

V I Z I O N said:


> i don't love my job anymore, but i'm scared to get a new job... to have to go through the whole interviewing/hiring process, and then to have to be with new coworkers and learn a whole new thing. but at the same time i really want to. its just scary :/


I really feel you on this. I've been working the same job for far too long and I feel they are taking advantage of me at this point. >_>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I feel so dizzy and numb god dammit


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 2, 2019)

Tom Nook and his breadsticks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

I need to sleep but my mind is racing...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 3, 2019)

Whoever developed Pokemon Masters, please come out. I just wanna talk.

but for real why does this game get harder and harder the more chapters you go through? I'm above lvl 20 on my main team and it took me like 3 tries to defeat Flannery. Which is Chapter 3... =w= ​


----------



## rianne (Sep 3, 2019)

I start my first ~*~big girl~*~ job this week and I'm an anxious mess bc I don't want to **** up aaaah


----------



## matt (Sep 3, 2019)

Does anyone know if the free breadsticks that come with a staff TBT application are a collectable or are they real breadsticks?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2019)

Insomnia.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 3, 2019)

I gotta pay rent goodie


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2019)

Semester starting tonight (evening class) and I absolutely suck at approaching people and make friends :^^^^)  wish me luck.

also @ me if ur selling a tortimer collecitble i need it but i couldn't really participate.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2019)

I thought my German class today (on Tuesdays) was from 1-2pm but it was actually 12-1 and I didn't realize it until the class was almost half over so I totally missed out on the class today :,)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 3, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Semester starting tonight (evening class) and I absolutely suck at approaching people and make friends :^^^^)  wish me luck.


Don't try approaching them, let them approach you. i.g.

A little odd coincidence but I had a dream just last night where I was at casual bar with you Sheila. Asking "how's the classes?"-ish thing while drinking and pinching snacks. lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 3, 2019)

Narcissistic piece of ****.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2019)

I've been super tired and just really out of it all day. I was planning on reading some more of this book but I might just go to bed. I really don't want to be this tired again tomorrow.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 3, 2019)

My 3rd class project leads the way.
its sooooooo boring and not fun, but its suppose to be fun because you will build robots. zzzzz


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 3, 2019)

Why are the breadsticks blue?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2019)

Some ******* on Facebook!


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 3, 2019)

I've been more tired and irritated then usual, not only that but my cough gets worse at night before I go to sleep. Atleast I won't wake up randomly in who knows what time of night nearly throwing up yay (since my sore throat is mostly gone, thank you cough drops).


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 4, 2019)

My anxiety has been up to no good, like always... =v=​


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 4, 2019)

I can't sleep, and I have to work in the morning.  It's like my brain knows, and it hates me.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 4, 2019)

My French Onion dip for my ripple chips are downstairs ((((((((((( 

I wanna go get it, but I know I'll fall asleep before I can put it back in the fridge =w=​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 4, 2019)

Shower clog.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 4, 2019)

My youngest cat cut my finger on the inside quite deep and it burns like hell..
I kinda hope it becomes a scar tho, because that would look funny with my other scar
on the finger next to it.. xD


----------



## dumplen (Sep 4, 2019)

a lot of my neighbors evacuated and one left with their dog outside


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2019)

****ing hell. My family's pissed that I want to live somewhere else. Even when they're neglectful and abusive as ****.

- - - Post Merge - - -

They don't understand at all


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm feeling bloated again.  Curse it all.


----------



## glasspandabear (Sep 4, 2019)

Life has been really tough lately in many more ways than just one. It's especially a constant struggle with loneliness for me every day. I really want to make new friends but I don't know how. It seems like some people are just social magnets and find it so easy to make friends, but I'm nothing like that. It really feels like nobody likes me.

As much as I want to make new friends, if someone does by chance message me and I respond, it always seems like tiring small talk. I hate small talk. It really annoys me. What's the point of asking "how are you?" or "what's up"? Those questions literally just seem like traps to me. How am I supposed to answer? How do you answer that question when you barely know someone? I feel legally obligated to just respond with "bored", "alright", "good", "nothing much", or anything else that's super boring.

Ugh. I wish making friends was easier but not only am I super shy, but nobody ever approaches me.  I really wish someone would!! I'm kinda just hoping for a miracle right now. Maybe someday I'll make a new friend. But right now, it just doesn't even seem plausible.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

glasspandabear said:


> Life has been really tough lately in many more ways than just one. It's especially a constant struggle with loneliness for me every day. I really want to make new friends but I don't know how. It seems like some people are just social magnets and find it so easy to make friends, but I'm nothing like that. It really feels like nobody likes me.
> 
> As much as I want to make new friends, if someone does by chance message me and I respond, it always seems like tiring small talk. I hate small talk. It really annoys me. What's the point of asking "how are you?" or "what's up"? Those questions literally just seem like traps to me. How am I supposed to answer? How do you answer that question when you barely know someone? I feel legally obligated to just respond with "bored", "alright", "good", "nothing much", or anything else that's super boring.
> 
> Ugh. I wish making friends was easier but not only am I super shy, but nobody ever approaches me.  I really wish someone would!! I'm kinda just hoping for a miracle right now. Maybe someday I'll make a new friend. But right now, it just doesn't even seem plausible.



Heyo, just wanted to say I relate a lot to this.  I don’t find making friends that easy.  I only have a couple friends IRL, but the friends I do have I’m very close with (one of which I’ve been friends with for almost 10 years).  It also feels like no one wants to approach me all the time and stuff.  I especially understand not wanting to answer basic questions asking how you are, as a good portion of the time that just leads to small talk.

Best thing I can come up with and is what I did, is to focus on surrounding yourself with positive people and trying to get to know them better.  Some questions like “how are you” are okay every once in awhile, but I make it a point to try and get to know more about other people by asking deeper questions.

That’s all I have to say on this.  Just responding because I can relate to this one.  I’m sure someone has some better answers to this or can help more, but I just thought I would put in my 2 cents.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 4, 2019)

glasspandabear said:


> Life has been really tough lately in many more ways than just one. It's especially a constant struggle with loneliness for me every day. I really want to make new friends but I don't know how. It seems like some people are just social magnets and find it so easy to make friends, but I'm nothing like that. It really feels like nobody likes me.
> 
> As much as I want to make new friends, if someone does by chance message me and I respond, it always seems like tiring small talk. I hate small talk. It really annoys me. What's the point of asking "how are you?" or "what's up"? Those questions literally just seem like traps to me. How am I supposed to answer? How do you answer that question when you barely know someone? I feel legally obligated to just respond with "bored", "alright", "good", "nothing much", or anything else that's super boring.
> 
> Ugh. I wish making friends was easier but not only am I super shy, but nobody ever approaches me.  I really wish someone would!! I'm kinda just hoping for a miracle right now. Maybe someday I'll make a new friend. But right now, it just doesn't even seem plausible.



Try not to see such as traps, and as them approaching as you desire.  I know it seems mundane after awhile.  Which I find is why communication is something strived for.  The same feelings which you described could even resonate, and small talk is just simply them being shy making for only their preference, but a possible lee-way into some common ground regardless.  It takes patience, and honestly if its something you really want, you should allow for that.


----------



## Darby (Sep 4, 2019)

Look glasspandabear, I?d be your friend but me, myself and I take up all of our time already and I don?t think you?d want us influencing you with all the flakiness that?s been flying around lately... Just kidding but in all seriousness, we all feel like that basically so get out of your head and don?t stress, just be a friend to yourself first and foremost and that way when you do meet people that you find interesting you can relax and be friendly... smile, say hi and be calm as a fair number of cucumbers, if THEY are worth being friends with it doesn?t take much effort but fair warning, there are a whole lot of lousy individuals out there so don?t settle, hold out for the good ones and it?ll be worth it in the long run. My two cents for what that?s worth anyway and she said that is good advice even if I do say so myself. Heh heh...


----------



## glasspandabear (Sep 4, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Heyo, just wanted to say I relate a lot to this.  I don’t find making friends that easy.  I only have a couple friends IRL, but the friends I do have I’m very close with (one of which I’ve been friends with for almost 10 years).  It also feels like no one wants to approach me all the time and stuff.  I especially understand not wanting to answer basic questions asking how you are, as a good portion of the time that just leads to small talk.
> 
> Best thing I can come up with and is what I did, is to focus on surrounding yourself with positive people and trying to get to know them better.  Some questions like “how are you” are okay every once in awhile, but I make it a point to try and get to know more about other people by asking deeper questions.
> 
> That’s all I have to say on this.  Just responding because I can relate to this one.  I’m sure someone has some better answers to this or can help more, but I just thought I would put in my 2 cents.  I hope you feel better soon.



Thank you for taking the time to read my post and responding, it means a lot to me. I'm hoping that things get better in the future too. While I don't really have very many positive influences in my life, I'm still trying to keep myself going even if I can't rely on other people very much. 

One of the hardest things about making friends for me definitely seems to be the small talk phase, and it more often than not seems to result in leading nowhere. I always find it easier to find common ground with people and just talk about things that we enjoy and/or have in common. I guess I'm more of a person who's straight to the point and would rather get to know someone than fumble around with awkward questions. It's a lot easier for me to answer a question like "how are you?" when I know that person on more than just a surface level so that I can answer honestly.

All of that aside, thank you for the advice <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MelloDimensions said:


> Try not to see such as traps, and as them approaching as you desire.  I know it seems mundane after awhile.  Which I find is why communication is something strived for.  The same feelings which you described could even resonate, and small talk is just simply them being shy making for only their preference, but a possible lee-way into some common ground regardless.  It takes patience, and honestly if its something you really want, you should allow for that.



That's a really good point that you make. I guess I can be a bit too impatient sometimes. I don't always mind small talk, I just find it hard to start a conversation based off of a small talk question such as how I'm doing. It's just a question that I personally find hard to respond to a lot of the time. Despite how I feel about it, I would definitely be able to put that feeling aside and try my best to talk to anyone if they reached out to me. 

I'd reach out to people more but it takes me a while to gather the courage to do so.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Darby said:


> Look glasspandabear, I’d be your friend but me, myself and I take up all of our time already and I don’t think you’d want us influencing you with all the flakiness that’s been flying around lately... Just kidding but in all seriousness, we all feel like that basically so get out of your head and don’t stress, just be a friend to yourself first and foremost and that way when you do meet people that you find interesting you can relax and be friendly... smile, say hi and be calm as a fair number of cucumbers, if THEY are worth being friends with it doesn’t take much effort but fair warning, there are a whole lot of lousy individuals out there so don’t settle, hold out for the good ones and it’ll be worth it in the long run. My two cents for what that’s worth anyway and she said that is good advice even if I do say so myself. Heh heh...



Of course, it's always a good thing to take care of yourself before worrying about other people sometimes. It has been pretty hard for me this year, but I'm trying my best. 

I've had one friend who has been as good as gold for me for the past 10 years. She has shown me what it means to be a true friend to someone. I've shaken off some people who weren't very good to me recently, causing me to lose quite a bit of friends. I'm just trying to look on the bright side. I truly hope that there are more people out there for me to meet.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 4, 2019)

glasspandabear said:


> That's a really good point that you make. I guess I can be a bit too impatient sometimes. I don't always mind small talk, I just find it hard to start a conversation based off of a small talk question such as how I'm doing. It's just a question that I personally find hard to respond to a lot of the time. Despite how I feel about it, I would definitely be able to put that feeling aside and try my best to talk to anyone if they reached out to me.
> 
> I'd reach out to people more but it takes me a while to gather the courage to do so.



It's helpful to relay that type of small talk as a daily thing, and consider it just as something appreciative.  Consider it as them caring as opposed to anything else.  It's not healthy to settle as disinterest, or fair for that matter.  Unless there's an actual subject allowing continuation, think of it as a starting point.  Even this trouble from finding the courage can grow from that.


----------



## glasspandabear (Sep 4, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> It's helpful to relay that type of small talk as a daily thing, and consider it just as something appreciative.  Consider it as them caring as opposed to anything else.  It's not healthy to settle as disinterest, or fair for that matter.  Unless there's an actual subject allowing continuation, think of it as a starting point.  Even this trouble from finding the courage can grow from that.



It's all just from personal experience for me. I'm trying to shake the stigma I have towards it from dead end conversations in the past. I'm always willing to talk to new people, and I would never consider small talk as a dealbreaker whether I want to talk to someone or not. Sometimes small talk can be beneficial or necessary in a conversation to lead as a segway into getting to know someone better.

I feel like I'm at the point where I'm ready to break out of my comfort zone a little bit and try to be more open to people and allowing myself to reach out to new people. I'd be more than happy to try and put myself out there more than I have in the past.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 5, 2019)

glasspandabear said:


> It's all just from personal experience for me. I'm trying to shake the stigma I have towards it from dead end conversations in the past. I'm always willing to talk to new people, and I would never consider small talk as a dealbreaker whether I want to talk to someone or not. Sometimes small talk can be beneficial or necessary in a conversation to lead as a segway into getting to know someone better.
> 
> I feel like I'm at the point where I'm ready to break out of my comfort zone a little bit and try to be more open to people and allowing myself to reach out to new people. I'd be more than happy to try and put myself out there more than I have in the past.



Well I wish you all the luck, and if needed I'm here.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 5, 2019)

It's been over one week now that every single night I have the most awful, disgusting and scary nightmares..
I feel sick from then when I wake up, don't even want to eat because they are so disgusting..
and tonight I dreamt that my boyfriend had a deadly car accident and he didn't answer yet,
so I am scared af.. u-u 
He's probably just busy working, but it's so scary...


----------



## Dim (Sep 5, 2019)

Why do I feel like everything I do is awkward and stupid?


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 5, 2019)

Nox said:


> Why do I feel like everything I do is awkward and stupid?



My life right here^ I'm just a stupid and awkward person.

Still not quite over this 'sickness'. Sore throat is gone -yay that literally work me up randomly from my sleep and made me almost throw up a few times- but I'm congested and still coughing. I have to work like 5 days straight and I don't want to cough at work, I'm sure customers would just LOVE that. I don't think I'm supposed to have any cough drops on me while I work so yeah.


----------



## Darby (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m just smart enough to know how stupid I really am for the most part. I can’t figure out how to do attachments and I really wanted to post some pictures. 

And I’d say it sounds like you need some cough suppressant Stella-Io but I’d feel awkward...


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2019)

I can't figure it out!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 5, 2019)

That I have to abstain in gouging this bottle for responsibities sake.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2019)

I’m crying really badly and I can’t see anything in front of me.  The pressure is getting to my head too.  It feels like I might pass out.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I’m crying really badly and I can’t see anything in front of me.  The pressure is getting to my head too.  It feels like I might pass out.



Woah hey are you okay?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Woah hey are you okay?



No, I’m not.  I don’t feel like I can talk to anyone about it either.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

Well do you fancy getting on nl and just hanging out?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Well do you fancy getting on nl and just hanging out?



Thanks for the offer, Mello.  I think I’ll just go to sleep though.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Thanks for the offer, Mello.  I think I’ll just go to sleep though.



Okay well the offer is there always

EVEN IN YOUR DREAMS


Have a good night


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 6, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Thanks for the offer, Mello.  I think I’ll just go to sleep though.



The ac community is strong and is here Riley. Please reach out when you are comfortable. Join us anytime okay?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2019)

YunaMoon said:


> The ac community is strong and is here Riley. Please reach out when you are comfortable. Join us anytime okay?



Thanks.  I guess I’ll just post everything that’s on my mind.  I know I’m contradicting my earlier posts, and I told myself I wouldn’t talk about what’s bothering me here anymore, but I need somewhere to vent.

It just feels like all my family and friends are busy and don’t have time to talk to me lately.  I’m feeling kind of depressed and lonely these days and it feels like I’m putting a lot of work into my studying and stuff and not getting much in return.  I’m naturally a selfless and positive person, but it feels like I’ve been selfless and helping people for so long that I kind of forgot about myself and my interests in the process.  I also feel like some people on this forum find me incredibly annoying, and I try not to be, but I still feel like I am in the end.  I’m a logical, yet emotional person and an ambivert.  Lately I’ve been having a lot of alone time, and it’s nice and all, but I also need time to talk to friends and people and stuff too or I end up like this.  The last part is that I feel like I’m supposed to be pretty busy and all with studies and stuff, but it feels like other people are even busier than I am.  I don’t know if I’m not taking on enough, but I do have a full set of classes so I don’t think that’s the case.  Sometimes it feels like, in spite of all this, I’m really just a dumb person and I contradict myself way too often.  I have Aspergers, but like I’ve said in the past, sometimes I feel like it’s kind of wasted on someone like me.

I think this is just something I have to deal with on my own though.  I kind of wish there was a circle of friends or a friend group I could have IRL.  That’s all I really want


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Thanks.  I guess I’ll just post everything that’s on my mind.  I know I’m contradicting my earlier posts, and I told myself I wouldn’t talk about what’s bothering me here anymore, but I need somewhere to vent.
> 
> It just feels like all my family and friends are busy and don’t have time to talk to me lately.  I’m feeling kind of depressed and lonely these days and it feels like I’m putting a lot of work into my studying and stuff and not getting much in return.  I’m naturally a selfless and positive person, but it feels like I’ve been selfless and helping people for so long that I kind of forgot about myself and my interests in the process.  I also feel like some people on this forum find me incredibly annoying, and I try not to be, but I still feel like I am in the end.  I’m a logical, yet emotional person and an ambivert.  Lately I’ve been having a lot of alone time, and it’s nice and all, but I also need time to talk to friends and people and stuff too or I end up like this.  The last part is that I feel like I’m supposed to be pretty busy and all with studies and stuff, but it feels like other people are even busier than I am.  I don’t know if I’m not taking on enough, but I do have a full set of classes so I don’t think that’s the case.  Sometimes it feels like, in spite of all this, I’m really just a dumb person and I contradict myself way too often.  I have Aspergers, but like I’ve said in the past, sometimes I feel like it’s kind of wasted on someone like me.
> 
> I think this is just something I have to deal with on my own though.  I kind of wish there was a circle of friends or a friend group I could have IRL.  That’s all I really want



I don't find you annoying at all.  It took but a brief instant to reach out because I like you, and you're my friend.  If you can't wipe those tears my shoulders can.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I don't find you annoying at all.  It took but a brief instant to reach out because I like you, and you're my friend.  If you can't wipe those tears my shoulders can.



Thank you, Mello.  It really means a lot to me.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 6, 2019)

Hey. I’ve seen you around a lot and I don’t find you annoying at all. In fact I find you pretty cool.  i’d Like to hang out more for sure. Mello and I play a lot and you are welcome to join us. You are brave for opening up on a public forum like this. You aren’t dumb...

Asperger’s is something that I struggle with too. It won’t ever go away. We were born with it. It’s both a gift and a curse. Also I have found that real life friends have only stabbed me in the back. My most dear friends come from forums. So please. Give us a chance. Would you like to join us in my town for a while? Hang out?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2019)

YunaMoon said:


> Hey. I’ve seen you around a lot and I don’t find you annoying at all. In fact I find you pretty cool.  i’d Like to hang out more for sure. Mello and I play a lot and you are welcome to join us. You are brave for opening up on a public forum like this. You aren’t dumb...
> 
> Asperger’s is something that I struggle with too. It won’t ever go away. We were born with it. It’s both a gift and a curse. Also I have found that real life friends have only stabbed me in the back. My most dear friends come from forums. So please. Give us a chance. Would you like to join us in my town for a while? Hang out?



Thank you, YunaMoon.  I’ll try joining for a bit, but then I need to go to sleep.  We can take this to visitor messages or something now.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Thank you, YunaMoon.  I’ll try joining for a bit, but then I need to go to sleep.  We can take this to visitor messages or something now.


I should be asleep too, but you know they say there ain't no rest for the wicked.


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 6, 2019)

I really want a new bag for work... I don’t like the one I have anymore


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 6, 2019)

kind of wanna go to our highschool homecoming tomorrow and bring my bf too but like,,, I have a musculoskeletal exam on tuesday and I know zero (0) things hdkjfhl


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2019)

Hhhhh yeah asperger can honestly go suck it :<

also too much **** to read for tomorrow YAY


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

It's extremely busy today


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 6, 2019)

I’m slightly hungover. I tried to eat and now I am nauseous


----------



## Dim (Sep 6, 2019)

I am SO sick of my store treating me like **** and getting on MY ass. I am doing my job god damn it! I've been busting my ass in the heat and cleaning up **** for you guys all summer! All you see YOU *******s do is talk! You guys can't even get next weeks schedule up and it's Friday for ****'s sake! August 25-31 is NOT the current schedule! How's about you do YOUR job! Idiots.  -___-


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

I feel like mashed potatoes and unfortunately no gravy train is there to make it better


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2019)

Nevermind, I’m happy again.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 6, 2019)

with every fiber of my being all I want is yogurt but there is none in the house


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 6, 2019)

I feel less hopeful now after hearing that my family is extremely against me staying at my friend's house now. Been feeling a bit depressed throughout the day. I wanted this to be a chance to somehow escape for a little bit. With my contamination fears and all. This may have been too much, but I had fantasized about living there for awhile. Just to help with my mental health. But now my family refuses. I wanted to escape.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2019)

Wow I was just trying to read a book for my history class and all of sudden I feel sick to my stomach?? :/


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 6, 2019)

Never mind.


----------



## Dim (Sep 6, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I feel less hopeful now after hearing that my family is extremely against me staying at my friend's house now. Been feeling a bit depressed throughout the day. I wanted this to be a chance to somehow escape for a little bit. With my contamination fears and all. This may have been too much, but I had fantasized about living there for awhile. Just to help with my mental health. But now my family refuses. I wanted to escape.



If you are over 18 you are free to do as you please... though you only plan to stay there and I fear your family may not open the door again for you. It hurts to live with toxic people who just don't care how miserable they are making you. My family was like that with me all the time growing up. They enjoyed tormenting the hell out of me, but everyone grew up and aren't like that with me anymore thank god. I hope your housemates chill the hell out and actually stop and realize how they are making you feel. Please hang in there! 

btw what do you mean by contamination?


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 6, 2019)

i still know zero (0) things and im lowkey panicking but also i want to rest


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 6, 2019)

Darby said:


> I?m just smart enough to know how stupid I really am for the most part. I can?t figure out how to do attachments and I really wanted to post some pictures.
> 
> And I?d say it sounds like you need some cough suppressant Stella-Io but I?d feel awkward...



Oh I haven't exactly heard of those, but def sounds like somethin I need. I hate coughing at work since I'm in the food industry... surrounded by food... that I hand to customers... alot. I'll def look for those next time I work since this cough doesn't seem to be letting up.

Also relate, I feel dumb alot, and ots not always skmwthkn that challenges my intelligence, sometimes it can be taking directions or a task. I also need repetition and constant doing of the task to get it ingrained in me so it becomes second nature.
Also to upload images, you can click on the thing that looks like a tree in a square and upload from the computer/phone or insert the hyperlink of the image. Hyperlinks work better, sometimes images wont even upload. Plus when you upload straight to the site, it takes 2 tbt per pic you post. If you have tumblr I can tell you exactly how to upload with a hyperlink. Other people use the


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 6, 2019)

Nox said:


> If you are over 18 you are free to do as you please... though you only plan to stay there and I fear your family may not open the door again for you. It hurts to live with toxic people who just don't care how miserable they are making you. My family was like that with me all the time growing up. They enjoyed tormenting the hell out of me, but everyone grew up and aren't like that with me anymore thank god. I hope your housemates chill the hell out and actually stop and realize how they are making you feel. Please hang in there!
> 
> btw what do you mean by contamination?



Unfortunately, I'm 17. I'm not a legal adult yet. 

I'm sorry you had to live like that. I'm very glad that they've changed. Well, I've been diagnosed with contamination OCD - I do all these rituals because I fear of getting 'contaminated', and it isn't just hand washing. It's gotten pretty extreme. I'm usually late to school and things because of it. There's a certain way I do things to avoid being 'contaminated', and I'm uncomfortable touching most things in the house. I'm not able to do certain chores, and I honestly would like to, because I feel like a burden on my family. My family's a bit unhygienic, and I've seen them do things... really, that involve feces and blood and such. Maybe a bit tmi, but they're habits really do bother me... and they don't believe that it's gross. I can't really handle it. Which is why my therapist wanted to persuade my mom into letting me stay at my friend's house, since I'm hoping that I'll be able to become less anxious about germs there (and hopefully be able to do some behavioral exposure therapy). However, my family's a bit overprotective, and they don't understand it. There's some other reasons why I'd like to stay at my friend's house as well, and my therapist knows about it. They're not good for my mental health either. I just hope they'll change their minds. They are willing to let me stay at a hotel or something, but I'd rather my friend's.


----------



## Darby (Sep 6, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Oh I haven't exactly heard of those, but def sounds like somethin I need. I hate coughing at work since I'm in the food industry... surrounded by food... that I hand to customers... alot. I'll def look for those next time I work since this cough doesn't seem to be letting up.
> 
> Also relate, I feel dumb alot, and ots not always skmwthkn that challenges my intelligence, sometimes it can be taking directions or a task. I also need repetition and constant doing of the task to get it ingrained in me so it becomes second nature.
> Also to upload images, you can click on the thing that looks like a tree in a square and upload from the computer/phone or insert the hyperlink of the image. Hyperlinks work better, sometimes images wont even upload. Plus when you upload straight to the site, it takes 2 tbt per pic you post. If you have tumblr I can tell you exactly how to upload with a hyperlink. Other people use the  tag, but I'm not so skilled with that so I don't know how it exactly works.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Dim (Sep 6, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Unfortunately, I'm 17. I'm not a legal adult yet.
> 
> I'm sorry you had to live like that. I'm very glad that they've changed. Well, I've been diagnosed with contamination OCD - I do all these rituals because I fear of getting 'contaminated', and it isn't just hand washing. It's gotten pretty extreme. I'm usually late to school and things because of it. There's a certain way I do things to avoid being 'contaminated', and I'm uncomfortable touching most things in the house. I'm not able to do certain chores, and I honestly would like to, because I feel like a burden on my family. My family's a bit unhygienic, and I've seen them do things... really, that involve feces and blood and such. Maybe a bit tmi, but they're habits really do bother me... and they don't believe that it's gross. I can't really handle it. Which is why my therapist wanted to persuade my mom into letting me stay at my friend's house, since I'm hoping that I'll be able to become less anxious about germs there (and hopefully be able to do some behavioral exposure therapy). However, my family's a bit overprotective, and they don't understand it. There's some other reasons why I'd like to stay at my friend's house as well, and my therapist knows about it. They're not good for my mental health either. I just hope they'll change their minds. They are willing to let me stay at a hotel or something, but I'd rather my friend's.



Yessss someone else knows how I feel. I admit it, I've become a big germaphobe when I was 15. I mean, I don't do rituals, but I don't want to touch certain things like certain stuff, but also things after I feel it's become... contaminated. Like if I know someone who doesn't wash their hands touch a door knob, I try to avoid touching with my hands or clean it with a wipe. I do admit, it becomes a bit ridiculous and interferes with work and such... but not to an extreme extent. Some just find me very weird and germaphobic. You know what though? My family is the same way. Half of them don't was their hands after using the bathroom some times. Some don't wash their hands... ever. They pick their nose. They touch their private parts. My brother's friend even shoves his finger up his ****ing ass and without any shame whatsoever. Then they touch everything in the house, even the ****ing food. I'm too afraid to make myself lunch now. I hate it. I am so ****ing tired of living with it. And it appears I am the only one in the house who's bothered by it. I'm too afraid to say anything because by pointing it out I will seem like a germaphobe. They always shame me for "washing my hands too much" and wasting soup" Well gee, you wonder why huh? -__-


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

Technologyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Sylvia (Sep 7, 2019)

my retainers are (literally) bothering me.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2019)

Nevermind... not important anymore


----------



## Halony (Sep 7, 2019)

It bothers me that college is starting again.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2019)

When you have to read stuff online and you can't print it out or even download like, a pdf or stuff? Like I can't just take notes and then like "ayy gonna remember it all". Better look for a pdf or stuff


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2019)

Got the sniffles! Summer colds suck!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

I remember when being much younger one of my first instances of being "clever" was we I had said "I sure *sat* a lot on a Saturday like it's meant that"

Well little me I wish, but there hasn't been just only that for a Sat in a long time now.


----------



## dumplen (Sep 7, 2019)

My phone's lcd is cracked and the screen is unresponsive in some places. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## happyhailey (Sep 7, 2019)

i want to drink a cold brew sooo bad but it makes my anxiety a million times worse :c 

p.s. probably going to go drink one anyway


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

I needed to pee the moment I got out to my car.  Good times


----------



## Bcat (Sep 7, 2019)

Bored. Sad. Bleh.


----------



## Dim (Sep 7, 2019)

Hey brother um can you not be such an ******* and actually shut your mouth for once in your life? k thanks


----------



## ethre (Sep 7, 2019)

a friend of mine's girlfriend has trust issues- they extend to all of his female friends, including me. he would always beat himself up over them, saying that he doesn't know what to do to make her believe him, even though he's never done anything wrong. he loves her with all his heart, and so does she, but i really think that they need a break so that she can sort out her issues. it hurts to see him hurting.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 7, 2019)

I tore a muscle after roller derby Tuesday and it still hurts. Even worse, I still have play practice Monday so I'm trying to get as much rest in as possible.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2019)

Wasting time trying to figure out how to connect my 3DS and Switch to other devices... geez this week sucks.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

Wanting to hang out with my buddy but their 3ds and Switch hates me.  Oh hey there


----------



## Zane (Sep 7, 2019)

I need a haircut so bad why does my hair grow so FAST >:/


----------



## Halony (Sep 7, 2019)

I haven't slept well in 6 days.


----------



## Darby (Sep 7, 2019)

I whacked my elbow on a door frame this morning and it still hurts. But if that’s the only thing I have to complain about , I’ll take it.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 7, 2019)

No booze before a day off.


----------



## Dim (Sep 7, 2019)

Earlier today I was all: ^__^
Now I'm all: v__v


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 7, 2019)

Zane said:


> I need a haircut so bad why does my hair grow so FAST >:/



OMG SAME. I also need a haircut, 1 I-m able to get bedhead again on the part that was shaved and 2 my hair is starting to get its wavey texture back meaning it has been too long and I need a cut. But working so many days in a row I'm not able to schedule a good day for a cut.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

Currently talking to someone I'm not too fond of.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2019)

Feeling sick to my stomach yet again. I've also been reading this book for at least the last three hours and I'm so tired, I just want to go to bed :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Like if I know someone who doesn't wash their hands touch a door knob, I try to avoid touching with my hands or clean it with a wipe.


I relate to this so much. My dad never washes his hands, so I won't let him drive my car unless he cleans them. If I discover that he's driven my car, then I always clean the steering wheel and hear shifter with an antibacterial wipe. I'm super weird about stuff like that.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 7, 2019)

i fear that i have wasted many years of my life in waiting and wanting


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't want to have to deal with all the fighting in the house, either. My mom screaming at my grandparents and all. And, I don't want to have to deal with any future breakdowns that my mom might have. I'm tired of it. I wish my mom would get therapy. I don't want to live in a culture where family is everything, even if they flat out abused their children. My mom and my grandparents and I all live in the same house... it's just frustrating. I don't want to live in this kind of culture.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2019)

Nevermind


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't have a lot of friends!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 8, 2019)

Some coworkers are getting thirsty, and I don't want to find out which ones don't take rejection well.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Sep 8, 2019)

Friends, how you would all go about talking to someone that you want to make amends to?


----------



## dedenne (Sep 8, 2019)

im at a sleep over and have been awake for 3 hours whilst my friend is still asleep

i hate being a light sleeper sometimes


----------



## gobby (Sep 8, 2019)

Stargazer741 said:


> Friends, how you would all go about talking to someone that you want to make amends to?



I guess it depends on what the problem was. But it's important to let them know how you feel, and what their friendship means to you


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2019)

i hate morning in the autumn, go die "crispy cold time that will kill yer nose" times.

also i wanna splurge on that dress but..


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't wanna go, I wanna sleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> I don't have a lot of friends!



Hmu if you like, I have breadsticks.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 8, 2019)

i really miss a few years ago when i actively enjoyed things (like new leaf, reading, school, etc). i don’t know what happened to me


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2019)

Soigne said:


> i really miss a few years ago when i actively enjoyed things (like new leaf, reading, school, etc). i don’t know what happened to me



I can relate.  I definitely don’t enjoy things as much as I used to.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 8, 2019)

rip no class suspension, how am I supposed to get to school when it's raining and flooding hhdjskjd


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2019)

My stomach is def telling me that I need to eat but I'm not hungry at all :/


----------



## Dim (Sep 10, 2019)

I just wanna go home and sleep lmao


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 10, 2019)

I feeling slightly under the weather and I have somewhere important to go to tomorrow. Great timing for sure.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 10, 2019)

No one is as perfect as her. Born in the year of the dog, she never lies. She was so beautiful back then, everyone adored her. She's flawless in every way. 

And yet, she's lied before about what I've said or done, causing my grandma to get furious with me for something that I didn't do. She's blamed me for kicking over the trash can, when it was actually her losing her temper. She uses me to get back at my grandma, and says that I've said this or that, when I'm just trying to be civil. She lied to my case worker, saying that she would never threaten me, when she has held a knife in front of me before, and has gotten physical with me. 

And, everyone thought she was so beautiful back then. She would compare herself to me, saying that she was much more into her appearance than I was when she was my age. She knew how to dress up, and would take the time to go out and make herself pretty. I shouldn't waste my time with trivial things such as my contamination rituals, she says. I should be taking the time to make myself pretty instead. Whenever I put on makeup, she seems to view me differently. Like I'm suddenly beautiful. 

I'm tired of dealing with her pompous attitude. She thinks so highly of herself, and picks on the rest of the family on how they're not perfect like her. Even my grandparents. And I know that under that persona of hers, she's quite insecure and emotionally unstable. I've seen her wail out on the floor. I've seen her throw things. I've seen her scream at my grandma, telling her how awful of a parent she was to her. She's lashed out at me, both verbally and physically. She has said that I wanted her to die, on multiple occasions. She says that she cannot wait until I come of age so she can kick me out, and yet, she's quite insecure about letting me go. I don't want to deal with this anymore.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 10, 2019)

i was just harassed at a poetry event i was involved with tonight and i'm very disgusted by it


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2019)

Not important anymore.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 11, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Not important anymore.



You delete a lot of posts.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 11, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You delete a lot of posts.



Sometimes when people are angry / bothered by something they write without thinking
and once they are more calm they might regret what they wrote and want it to be gone. 



I want to continue renovating the house but my boyfriend would
be disappointed if I ditch the shelter once again for something..
but I am soo unmotivated to go at the moment, especially
after someone was somewhat talking bad about me for not 
being french.. and someone else talked right in front of me
about me being a "wimp" for not wanting to go to the hole
where they throw away the catpoop, because I puke from the smell.
I love when people think I don't understand them.. :|


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 11, 2019)

I just can't get a day off. I was excited to have 3 days off but nooo, one of my coworkers who has been complaining about the workload these past few days CALLED OUT. Like, you have gotta be kidding me. You really. Have got. To be kidding.

She's been really annoying lately complaining about how much work there is left to do at the end of the day and how she won't clock out on time. But she never clocks out on time for her closing shift to begin with so like what's the difference? Even when my asst manager helped pack stuff with me while on her break she still complains about what is left. Like just do your damn job! You talk to the customers then right after want to tell me to chop chop. I don't sit around and talk to customers, I get my job done and I get it done on time.

So instead of having a day off, I ended up working a full 7 days in a row, just because she didn't want to have alot to do for her shift. So, thanks for taking away one of my days off. Over these past few weeks she has been steady annoying and this just, it tops it. Just cause she doesn't want alot of work to do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2019)

I feel like my mental health is at an all-time low...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 11, 2019)

Hurt my toe last night before going to bed, and now I have to work with it


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2019)

the lack of tortimers circulatin, i rly need one ;;


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 11, 2019)

I’m getting a headache due to the storms firing up


----------



## Flare (Sep 11, 2019)

Things have been feeling pretty heavy and rough lately.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 11, 2019)

Life


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 11, 2019)

...I recently got myself locked out of my Tumblr account.  On Friday of last week.
And it's kinda bugging me out, even though I don't like being on it.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 11, 2019)

i feel sick. no one needs me. this sucks


----------



## Dim (Sep 11, 2019)

I'd go outside to relieve some stress but it's just too damn hot outside.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 11, 2019)

AccfSally said:


> ...I recently got myself locked out of my Tumblr account.  On Friday of last week.
> And it's kinda bugging me out, even though I don't like being on it.



count it as a blessing and quit that hellscape


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2019)

Sonic shippers! Why do they exist?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, people who want kids! The only reason people want to have kids is to project their egos through them to say how proud they are of them. **** humanity. Hope it dies out.


----------



## Dim (Sep 11, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Also, people who want kids! The only reason people want to have kids is to project their egos through them to say how proud they are of them. **** humanity. Hope it dies out.


I dunno if I can agree on that... but if that's the case then we would not exist if it weren't for our parent's egos, huh?

Do you REALLY wish death to all of humanity?


----------



## Bcat (Sep 11, 2019)

^yeah I can't buy this either. If nobody had kids, literally the human race would die out. Plus raising a child takes an insane amount of money, time, effort, and pain. Especially if you're going to literally incubate one in your body for 9 months and push it out of your junk. 

I'm not denying there are incredibly selfish parents or parents who may have kids for selfish reasons but the world isn't black and white like that. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2019)

^I could care less if the human race dies out. Wouldn't really affect me. In any case what's bothering me now is this sickly feeling I think I'm getting from these meds I took! Curse it all!!


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 11, 2019)

I don't mind my job, but I'm often too tired to do much else once I get home. The things I've been wanting to do don't appeal to me as much as rest anymore LOL. Can't wait till the weekend.

Also, I'm so tired of this dark voice in the back of my head trying to keep the doubt and negativity I'm trying to get rid of around. I need actual proof that something bad is happening, not my anxiety going to 100 for nothing.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2019)

^I definitely know the feeling! :/


----------



## Irish9474 (Sep 11, 2019)

just the fact i lost my job because i called my boss out on being unprofessional and that hurt his ego. now i have bills due in the next week and dog walking doesn't cover that.. who needs car insurance..right?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2019)

^Wow! He sounds like a jerk. Anyways what's bothering me is all(or mostly) these damn messed up dreams I've had for the past 10 years or so! I wonder if I should be paying attention to them?!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 12, 2019)

The giant guarddog of the shelter has passed away while I was gone for holidays.
Damn, I mean the dog always saw me as danger since he didn't known me
well but it feels so quiet now when there is no barking anymore when I pass by.. :'(


----------



## Bcat (Sep 12, 2019)

feeling sad and stuck


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Also, people who want kids! The only reason people want to have kids is to project their egos through them to say how proud they are of them. **** humanity. Hope it dies out.




This and they can blame it all of them and pursue their life goal onto and thru them.

Yes we were all kids doesn't mean you have to identify with your kid self or be appreciative for it, nor do you have to like parents. It's egoistic indeed to get kids n ****


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 12, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Sonic shippers! Why do they exist?!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, people who want kids! The only reason people want to have kids is to project their egos through them to say how proud they are of them. **** humanity. Hope it dies out.



I wouldn't say that's the only reason. No denying that there are people like that out there, but there are many more people who have/want children to love and care for. It's a pretty big accusation to include everyone in on that  As a teacher, I've grown more and more comfortable with the idea of having a child. I'd want to give him/her life, the best they can have, and have them follow their dreams whatever it may be.

I just think this can be hurtful to the mothers/future mothers who may run into this, that's all.


----------



## Dim (Sep 12, 2019)

My arm is killing me


----------



## Dim (Sep 12, 2019)

also I'm really tired and lightheaded ehhh


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> I wouldn't say that's the only reason. No denying that there are people like that out there, but there are many more people who have/want children to love and care for. It's a pretty big accusation to include everyone in on that  As a teacher, I've grown more and more comfortable with the idea of having a child. I'd want to give him/her life, the best they can have, and have them follow their dreams whatever it may be.
> 
> I just think this can be hurtful to the mothers/future mothers who may run into this, that's all.



Yeah, you're right! Apologies...I have to remind myself sometimes that most people are actually quite good! Just misunderstood.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 13, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Yeah, you're right! Apologies...I have to remind myself sometimes that most people are actually quite good! Just misunderstood.



That's okay, thanks


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)

Tomorrow is my first sick day I'll be taking at my job, and I just feel weird about it.


----------



## duckvely (Sep 13, 2019)

all this school work


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2019)

If someone wants to be a mother fine, and if they are affected by one small line something is wrong. I just hate that the norm is still "lol get a kid loser" and that omg it's sooo cool if someone gets on other ways than naturally while if people don't want it they are deemed weird and gets the wrong kind attention.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2019)

At the moment, everything.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2019)

^Relatable.

As for me my mind seems to be in overdrive atm. Trying to chill!


----------



## Soigne (Sep 13, 2019)

i'm just scared


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 13, 2019)

God im so sick


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 13, 2019)

LottieandSoul said:


> God im so sick



I was in the same boat not too long ago. I offer orange juice and well wishes!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 14, 2019)

*typo*

Meant to pick up Italian Wedding soup, picked up Minestrone instead. Might like it still.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2019)

Really could use some studying but hhHHH not gonna happen if mom got her weekend off : DDD


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)

I got a warning on here for presenting interesting factual data.  Damn me for thinking beyond this dumb game I suppose


----------



## Fey (Sep 14, 2019)

I just got some amiibo cards in the mail and found the envelope had been neatly slit open along one full side. Nothing missing as far as I can tell, but I'm still upset and slightly disturbed.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 14, 2019)

i just want the exam done. i just want thursday done. i want everything done please i need time for my self-growth too hnghh


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

Nevermind, lol


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 14, 2019)

People like you make my skin crawl. Constantly begging and taking advantage of our grandparents and myself. Put on a nice act all you want when you're in a good mood, you will always be in your own world without considering anyone else.

My grandparents are way too nice to kick you out.


----------



## duckvely (Sep 15, 2019)

I have no idea how I'm going to stay awake for the rest of the night to finish this part of my history project


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Eeeeeevvveerrrryyytthhhiiinnnggg


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

No mom I don't want bad quality pants for tweens, I'd rather go to a second hand store and get used good quality or just pay a bit more for actual good quality that is not made by kids for a few cents.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 15, 2019)

seriously thinking about dropping out. not sure i can keep going the way i am. i’ve been in class for four weeks & ive never felt worse. everyone keeps telling me to just finish my last year, but why? i have no plans after i graduate. i’m likely not going to use my degree. the only thing i hear when people tell me that dropping out isn’t an option is that if i do drop out i’ll be a failure. 

when am i going to start making decisions for myself?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

Soigne said:


> seriously thinking about dropping out. not sure i can keep going the way i am. i’ve been in class for four weeks & ive never felt worse. everyone keeps telling me to just finish my last year, but why? i have no plans after i graduate. i’m likely not going to use my degree. the only thing i hear when people tell me that dropping out isn’t an option is that if i do drop out i’ll be a failure.
> 
> when am i going to start making decisions for myself?



you're not a failure and you def seek help getting a job anyhow unless you got on already.

but yeah big mood feels, i'm really not liking my teacher rn bc she can't teach and the textbooks makes no ****in sense but sadly i have to take it ugh.


----------



## Dim (Sep 15, 2019)

Trying my best to stay calm but I'm about to ****ing blow. Nobody is ****ing helping me either. They just keep putting more **** on me and making things so much worse for me! 
-__-


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 15, 2019)

jihux said:


> I have no idea how I'm going to stay awake for the rest of the night to finish this part of my history project



How'd that go?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Nox said:


> Trying my best to stay calm but I'm about to ****ing blow. Nobody is ****ing helping me either. They just keep putting more **** on me and making things so much worse for me!
> -__-



What's up?  Anything I can do?


----------



## duckvely (Sep 15, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How'd that go?



Stayed up until 3am but didn't even get 25% done with what I was supposed to :/

On the bright side I wasn't as sleepy as I thought I would be


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 15, 2019)

I wanna be able to eat or entertain myself or rest but it seems like I can do literally none of those things right now. I'm starving, bored and tired. Kill me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 15, 2019)

Future things like college makes me anxious.

Also, I'm a bit indecisive about something now that I've seen things.


----------



## Dim (Sep 15, 2019)

Tired and sore as hell. Also I got a really bad sun burn. I might actually have sun poisoning >_>


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 15, 2019)

I've barely been able to keep any food in my body for the past two weeks. I've either been not eating at all or throwing everything up. It's partially the result of me being sick and partially just because my body likes to reject food. Today I got sick immediately if I ate anything besides saltine crackers. I just ate some meat so hopefully I don't throw that up. 
Besides that, my throat is really sore and I haven't been able to sing well for play practice but luckily its only the first week of practice so there's no need to worry. I feel bad for worrying all my friends though, my skin looks really pale right now compared to it's usual bronzed look and I look a bit more gangly than usual. 
I'm taking it bit by bit though, I'm trying to eat as many crackers as possible lol. I'm really lucky to have supportive friends and good books.


----------



## Dim (Sep 15, 2019)

My dog ****s on the floor and we don't have any carpet cleaner to clean it up with ughhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everyone in the house pretends to not notice so they don't have to clean the **** up...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 16, 2019)

Found a weird music video from a foreign person that sounds a bit like Bjork, looks like a bleached, shaven Muppet fused with Gollum.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Found a weird music video from a foreign person that sounds a bit like Bjork, looks like a bleached, shaven Muppet fused with Gollum.



Fever Ray?

Anyway, I hope I don't have too dark hair if I wanna dye it pink or stuff cause hell no not bleaching it.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2019)

My state of mind. Kill me!!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2019)

Nevermind, I’m fine now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2019)

I have so much reading to do in such a short time frame I might actually have a panic attack :/


----------



## Dim (Sep 16, 2019)

This morning I accidentally took my nighttime meds instead of my daytime and I've been feeling dead all day >~>


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 16, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Fever Ray?
> 
> Anyway, I hope I don't have too dark hair if I wanna dye it pink or stuff cause hell no not bleaching it.



Looks like "Die Antwoord". I am not the target audience.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 16, 2019)

i was in a car accident the other day and i have a concussion and i still can?t catch a bbreak with my classes


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 17, 2019)

Kinda feel like I don't amount to anything


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Looks like "Die Antwoord". I am not the target audience.



oh that person. yeah mine neither.

anyways the idiocy of some people today just kms

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soigne said:


> i was in a car accident the other day and i have a concussion and i still can’t catch a bbreak with my classes



omg im sorry.. are you alright?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 17, 2019)

Endless repeat of sneezing and runny nose..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 17, 2019)

Lmao, how narcissistic and abusive you are.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 17, 2019)

Sheila said:


> oh that person. yeah mine neither.
> 
> anyways the idiocy of some people today just kms
> 
> ...



i’m ok!! it wasn’t too bad. i just haven’t been having much luck lately


----------



## rianne (Sep 18, 2019)

I might have to park at a place where I'm not comfortable being and I don't wanna damage anything. D:


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 18, 2019)

I want to wear my jumper but its warm out


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 18, 2019)

First day back at work is both a relief and ahhhhh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2019)

How am I not supposed to feel like a burden? 

Right now, my family is talking about how you don't need to go to a doctor for therapy. You could easily just vent to your friends. They argue that Americans need therapy because of the loneliness. Whatever that means. And them buying things and taking care of me...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just feel ****ty.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 18, 2019)

Asteroid.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 18, 2019)

My French home work et j'ai mal au t?te (is that right?? vrai?)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 18, 2019)

The Princess Bride remake.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 19, 2019)

I haven't worked on my assignments.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 19, 2019)

Time to work


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2019)

Eaten two breakfasts and two lunches and still don't feel full.


----------



## buniichu (Sep 19, 2019)

I had to go to school today, along with a sore throat, due to my changing weather climate "cold".


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2019)

Trying to find a Portuguese cover of Lynn Anderson's 'Rose Garden'. Only found some versions from Brazil and it's not any of those... argh 

Also ehh my cousin's mom wanted me to go there on saturday but eh i gotta study and rest some as well this week been ****ed as hell.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2019)

I'M GOING ****ING PSYCHOTIC!! @.@


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 19, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Time to work



I didn't mean to word it like I was bothered by that, and that's what was bothering me.  Take my stone birds


----------



## Dim (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm so sick of my family's hypocrisy!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 20, 2019)

I've been pretty tired lately. Just haven't been sleeping a lot. 

Also, having conflicting emotions... these things do take a toll on me. Been fantasizing of going out of state for college, living on my own, and away from my family - honestly, our culture is just flat out abusive and manipulating. I'm losing a bit of my sanity here, because my family does not consider physical nor emotional abuse as wrong. It's just what parents have to do in order to discipline their child. This mindset, I just cannot agree with nor understand. I find it difficult, because I've witnessed and experienced how damaging this sort of parenting is. In my house, I live with my mother and my grandparents. My mother has brought up how difficult her life was - my grandma had abused her. She has told me of the various instances where her mother (my grandma) had been physically aggressive towards her. Not only that, but my grandma showed favoritism towards her brother, and apparently had rarely hit him. My mother said that when he did something, she would take the beating instead of him. My mother has become quite insecure and emotionally unstable because of what my grandma did. She's had breakdowns before, where she would wail out on the floor and cry or throw things. She can also lose her temper quite easily, and has gotten physical with me in the past. It's hard to see something like that. It's frustrating to know that our culture values the elders over anything - and, I personally think that filial piety is utter bullcrap. Yes, I understand that you should respect your elders. However, being older does not justify abusing your child. No matter what they say, that it's just 'tough love' or a way to discipline your child... I can't believe they think like that. You can't just defend your actions with, 'I'm the parent and I know what is best.' Being the parent and supposedly having a 'higher position of power' does not excuse your actions. I'm fed up with this culture. It's one of the reasons why I want to leave. It's sad to think that my mother doesn't consider what had happened to her as abuse... although she does talk about the incidents she had with my grandma in a despising tone, she also defends her, saying that it's 'just what parents do'. I want to get away from this abusive culture.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2019)

Journalists bothering Trudeau about those old party pics, like come on. I actually feel sorry for the dude and he has definitely matured imo. If that's the only thing you can bring up to mock his face just because campaigns and elections I feel sorry for your lil journalist life and you should def. quit your job.

Yes it's a bad idea to do those things but doesn't mean you should bring it up and make someone have a crisis and apologize like that. And honestly like having a diverse government is a bad thing?

We we pretty much all young and dumb and I think most of us has matured since then.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 20, 2019)

I think cutting ties in this case would be for the best. Living in an environment like that can't be healthy for anyone. It's really sad that you're the only one who can see and recognise the abuse, despite being raised to believe it's normal behaviour.



> Not only that, but my grandma showed favoritism towards her brother, and apparently had rarely hit him. My mother said that when he did something, she would take the beating instead of him.



This makes me sick. How anyone can do something like this to their daughter or young and feel no remorse or empathy.



> Yes, I understand that you should respect your elders. However, being older does not justify abusing your child.



I agree.



> You can't just defend your actions with, 'I'm the parent and I know what is best.' Being the parent and supposedly having a 'higher position of power' does not excuse your actions.



Parents aren't infallible, unfortunately there's a lot of awful parents out there who take advantage of their kids, or neglect them, or abuse them. 

I'm not sure where you're from, but it sounds like the best solution would be to escape this toxic cycle of abuse. If you still care about your parents, then you can still do so at a distance (assuming your life isn't at risk), maybe one day they'll be able to see past their dogmatic beliefs and understand that they're hurting others, but that can be near impossible, especially if there's a some kind of punishment for questioning their own beliefs.



> It's sad to think that my mother doesn't consider what had happened to her as abuse... although she does talk about the incidents she had with my grandma in a despising tone, she also defends her, saying that it's 'just what parents do'. I want to get away from this abusive culture.



Hopefully you can find the strength to leave and hopefully this hasn't already caused permanent mental scarring. All I can do from here is hope, despite hope being a word with no real power.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2019)

No, you don't have to respect elder unless they earned it. smfh.

also wish me luck doing a friendship bracelet ayy lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)

That lovely time of the month started for me today, and I had to tend to it at 3 this morning on a work day


----------



## namiieco (Sep 20, 2019)

iphone 6  is unsupported for the new ios and i literally got it less than a year ago
i hope it can last me a while


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 20, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Trying to find a Portuguese cover of Lynn Anderson's 'Rose Garden'. Only found some versions from Brazil and it's not any of those... argh
> 
> Also ehh my cousin's mom wanted me to go there on saturday but eh i gotta study and rest some as well this week been ****ed as hell.



I've been trying to find a specific version of Shame and Scandal in the Family, no luck on that either.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 20, 2019)

The conversation my might be ex-mom is having with a government dude.... And that she i walking to my rooom!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 21, 2019)

SherlockLina said:


> The conversation my might be ex-mom is having with a government dude.... And that she i walking to my rooom!



I hope you're going to be alright, Lina. <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 21, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> snip



Thank you. <3 I'm not in any danger or anything - it's just really quite frustrating to put up with this sort of thing. It won't be too long before I turn 18, so I can be able to legally move out by then. I'll try and be hopeful.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 21, 2019)

One of my closest friends is moving very far away and I'm super upset. I tried not to cry when he told me because I was in front a lot of people and i'm an ugly crier but I just couldn't hold it in. I'm really going to miss him.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 21, 2019)

I stabbed myself under my nail when cleaning at work today. ITS BLEEDING AND PAINFUL I HATE IT


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've been trying to find a specific version of Shame and Scandal in the Family, no luck on that either.



Good luck, I hate looking for more or less known versions like that aaa. It was the same with a version of "Killing me Softly" I looked for way back, I had the (Japanese) singer and the song but I couldn't find it :/


----------



## dedenne (Sep 21, 2019)

im a bad friend


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 21, 2019)

That my old family just gave me away last night!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> I stabbed myself under my nail when cleaning at work today. ITS BLEEDING AND PAINFUL I HATE IT



I've done that while washing dishes and my thumb is still ****ed lol. Well I got a pair of scissors with the sharp ends thru the other thumb soooo rip xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 21, 2019)

Stop screaming.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 21, 2019)

My computer might not be able to run planet zoo and I’ve been so excited for it....


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2019)

i really want a red pinwheel but i dont think anyone would trade my pokeball for it


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 21, 2019)

My cat literally just hopped on me, farted, then peaced out


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2019)

^Wow, what an *******!

Anyways, for me, I have a small headache.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 21, 2019)

That im gonna be living with an abuser... And that i have to sneak out to church!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2019)

Nevermind, I’m fine now thanks to talking with my friends.  c:


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 21, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Wow, what an *******!
> 
> Anyways, for me, I have a small headache.



And quite a cute one at that.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 21, 2019)

Poop and pee issues.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2019)

My mental state, ARRRGGGHH!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 22, 2019)

Something came loose inside the toilet, can't flush.



RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Poop and pee issues.



Pet stuff?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2019)

Trying to relax! It's hard as hell though!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 22, 2019)

Thinking about the past


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2019)

wanted to study today buuuut that's not gonna happen  i'll just do it tomorrow or maybe just tuesday since mom is away then I HOPE stop being free on mondays


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 22, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Pet stuff?


My family stuff, who have fluffy fur.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 22, 2019)

A gender swapped Princess Bride remake wouldn't be able to keep the name.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 22, 2019)

Because I can no longer watch channels on my T.V., that means I can't watch F1 races anymore, and I hate it when I miss one that had so much action, like the 2019 Singapore Grand Prix today! Seriously, those companies really want to charge people ridiculously high prices...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Because I can no longer watch channels on my T.V., that means I can't watch F1 races anymore, and I hate it when I miss one that had so much action, like the 2019 Singapore Grand Prix today! Seriously, those companies really want to charge people ridiculously high prices...



Ughhh scalping tv companies freaking suck with their deals  Hope you can find a way to watch em soon!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 22, 2019)

Chicken flavored vegetarian ham.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 22, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Chicken flavored vegetarian ham.



quorn chicken ham is the only thing that keeps me alive during lunch


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 22, 2019)

mogyay said:


> quorn chicken ham is the only thing that keeps me alive during lunch



How is it ham?


----------



## abbydoll (Sep 22, 2019)

i have a horrible headache ):


----------



## Stargazer741 (Sep 22, 2019)

I wanna talk to you again.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 23, 2019)

Trying to draw is hard.


----------



## Dim (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm good for nothing loser. I'm always going to be one.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 23, 2019)

Nox said:


> I'm good for nothing loser. I'm always going to be one.



Not toward me.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 23, 2019)

This cold is _not_ the business right now. I can't breathe.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2019)

Mom can you please go jump off a cliff unless you exactly know how to "help". All you do is complain when you don't even know how to do things nor be happy that I got employed by the library even if I don't keep my old salary. Also you obviously don't ****ing know how social security agency work here it seems, if you have ANY kind of ASD they mostly don't give a **** about what you do or not, they defo not give you any money.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

I woke up with my back hurting.  I must have tried to do sleep yoga.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 23, 2019)

4th or so visit to the Veterinaire because my cat is not eating anymore, once again.
How about they actually try other medicine instead of always giving the same ****
that is not working anyways? That's how they try to get all my money?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> 4th or so visit to the Veterinaire because my cat is not eating anymore, once again.
> How about they actually try other medicine instead of always giving the same ****
> that is not working anyways? That's how they try to get all my money?
> And my boyfriend doesn't help me pay anything from the Vet visits, great great great.



Oh no I hope the kitten is okay!  What are they saying if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 23, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Oh no I hope the kitten is okay!  What are they saying if you don't mind sharing?



Well, she has a virus in her teeth that will stay her whole life in it. 
They tried to give her antibiotica and it didn't really work ever, yet they still give it..
the last option according to them is to remove her whole teeths so that the virus is
no longer in her body making her sick.. let's see what they will do this time, as I 
have to go with her in 50 minutes to the vet.. -_-


----------



## buniichu (Sep 23, 2019)

I woke up with a headache, it's slightly going away, but I felt like I needed to vomit due to having a migraine. :<


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Well, she has a virus in her teeth that will stay her whole life in it.
> They tried to give her antibiotica and it didn't really work ever, yet they still give it..
> the last option according to them is to remove her whole teeths so that the virus is
> no longer in her body making her sick.. let's see what they will do this time, as I
> have to go with her in 50 minutes to the vet.. -_-



Oh noo  I'm sorry man... hope you guys find a solution!

Also sometimes you wonder if ppl only get kids just to yell at them when they get back from work cause they can't yell at like customers or stuff :/


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 23, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Well, she has a virus in her teeth that will stay her whole life in it.
> They tried to give her antibiotica and it didn't really work ever, yet they still give it..
> the last option according to them is to remove her whole teeths so that the virus is
> no longer in her body making her sick.. let's see what they will do this time, as I
> have to go with her in 50 minutes to the vet.. -_-



I really hope this doesn't come to worse. My previous cat had a bunch of growths in his jaw that caused him pain when eating, so we tried feeding him senior cat food that was mostly mush and he would eat some of it, at first, but eventually, he stopped eating altogether. It really pained me to see him getting weaker and the medicine they were giving him being ineffective. And I rather not go into further detail because it might come off as I'm trying to overshadow your problems with my own. I know the feeling of losing a pet, especially if they've been with you for a lot. I hope it doesn't come to this.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 23, 2019)

We will go for the operation, because she really is
in a lot of pain and the medicine will eventually
end up damaging her kidney.. Wednesday she
will get all her teeth removed.. they said the
chance of it fixing it completely is 80%..
so there is hope. Oh and my boyfriend pays 
the entire operation, luckily! I feel bad now for
badmouthing him, even tho he literally said
exactly what I wrote 

Anyways, she just turned one year old,
so let's hope it will fix it and she will finally
be able to enjoy all the food again!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2019)

aaa hope it all goes well! 

also ugh not looking forward to go thru all those lyric/poetry again kms lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Well, she has a virus in her teeth that will stay her whole life in it.
> They tried to give her antibiotica and it didn't really work ever, yet they still give it..
> the last option according to them is to remove her whole teeths so that the virus is
> no longer in her body making her sick.. let's see what they will do this time, as I
> have to go with her in 50 minutes to the vet.. -_-



Well I wish you, and especially your cat all the best, and hope that they figure it out.  Is she old enough to where her teeth are developed?  Because you could try giving her soft foods like the canned patte brands.  Doing that is pretty when a dentist advises you to eat mashed potatoes while your teeth heal.  There's not really much chewing that will be needed for her to be able to eat still.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 23, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Well I wish you, and especially your cat all the best, and hope that they figure it out.  Is she old enough to where her teeth are developed?  Because you could try giving her soft foods like the canned patte brands.  Doing that is pretty when a dentist advises you to eat mashed potatoes while your teeth heal.  There's not really much chewing that will be needed for her to be able to eat still.



Thank you!
Yes, her teeth are fully developed now and sadly even the softest food is not really working out for her at the moment, as it's simply giving her pain to move anything in her mouth at all, especially swallowing. 
She got a injection that calms the pain until the operation, so she is slowly eating a bit again for now!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, her teeth are fully developed now and sadly even the softest food is not really working out for her at the moment, as it's simply giving her pain to move anything in her mouth at all, especially swallowing.
> She got a injection that calms the pain until the operation, so she is slowly eating a bit again for now!



The operation being that they will be removed?  Aw poor baby.  Give her plenty of pets for me please


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 23, 2019)

Me right now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2019)

Periods. Also, I'm a bit behind in school. Particularly in my AP Lit class. I've still a lot to do.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

I just ate so much that I've went beyond full and have ended at I hate myself.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2019)

My family having some financial problems.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm honestly feeling extremely tired despite how early it is for me.


----------



## Twix (Sep 23, 2019)

The fact that my Physiology professor really doesn't know how to teach what he's preaching. Brutal.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 23, 2019)

i'm an absolute mess


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 24, 2019)

Once again, my insides are trying to make me suffer infinitely. It's really hard to sleep when your middle has bloated to the size of an exercise ball. And my eyes are still dry after a week, and I'm  having to distance myself from half of my family to avoid catching their colds.
I could rant all day and night,  but that won't help me sleep, so in conclusion: I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 24, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> The operation being that they will be removed?  Aw poor baby.  Give her plenty of pets for me please



Yep, all her teeth will be gone!
That will be really weird to have a young grandma cat, ahah.
But as long as it ends the pain it's worth it!
Ahah, I will do that!


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 24, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Yep, all her teeth will be gone!
> That will be really weird to have a young grandma cat, ahah.
> But as long as it ends the pain it's worth it!
> Ahah, I will do that!



nawww! wish your cat a smooth operation and relief to all the pain. Such precious souls pets have.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Yep, all her teeth will be gone!
> That will be really weird to have a young grandma cat, ahah.
> But as long as it ends the pain it's worth it!
> Ahah, I will do that!



Aw old lady~  Its awful that they gotta go, but those types of decisions must be made for the betterment of her health ultimate.  At least she'll no longer be in pain.  I'll wager 3 more pets purty please


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 24, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Aw old lady~  Its awful that they gotta go, but those types of decisions must be made for the betterment of her health ultimate.  At least she'll no longer be in pain.  I'll wager 3 more pets purty please



Haha, she came demanding pets while I was reading that! 

Small Edit: Here she is


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Haha, she came demanding pets while I was reading that!
> 
> Small Edit: Here she is



That is too cute.  My calls were answered!  What kind of cat is she?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Haha, she came demanding pets while I was reading that!
> 
> Small Edit: Here she is



Aww she looks so cute.

And yeah sometimes you have to remove things to make it better... teeth are a pain no matter if you're human or animal!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 24, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> That is too cute.  My calls were answered!  What kind of cat is she?



Haha, she's glad to hear that!
It is not sure if she's a pure breed, as she's a rescue, 
but mostlikely a european shorthair with tons of love to give. 



Sheila said:


> Aww she looks so cute.
> 
> And yeah sometimes you have to remove things to make it better... teeth are a pain no matter if you're human or animal!



Thanks! Indeed, I mean at least I am lucky that I never had to get anything done with my teeth!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Haha, she's glad to hear that!
> It is not sure if she's a pure breed, as she's a rescue,
> but mostlikely a european shorthair with tons of love to give.
> 
> ...



She is absolutely precious that what she is!  I have a grey tabby.  Here's one of my favorites of her playing animal crossing.



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2019)

My teeth really sucks so sometimes I just want to take them out lol and replace with fake ones. Not that I could afford it of course hurr...also dentist is so expensive here unless you're in your early 20s or a kid.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 24, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> She is absolutely precious that what she is!  I have a grey tabby.  Here's one of my favorites of her playing animal crossing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, that's so cute! I had a guinea pig that liked to walk on my gamecube controller 
when I was sitting on the ground, hehe 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> My teeth really sucks so sometimes I just want to take them out lol and replace with fake ones. Not that I could afford it of course hurr...also dentist is so expensive here unless you're in your early 20s or a kid.



Arf, I see.. I was lucky enough that my Dad was friends with the dentist I had back
in Germany, so we never had to pay, as he was helping him with electricity, etc in comparison.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Aww, that's so cute! I had a guinea pig that liked to walk on my gamecube controller
> when I was sitting on the ground, hehe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



She seems really infatuated with the the "moods" options which funny enough has the icons look like cats.  If you look closely she's the one that made my character do to "sheepishly" mood.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 24, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> She seems really infatuated with the the "moods" options which funny enough has the icons look like cats.  If you look closely she's the one that made my character do to "sheepishly" mood.



Haha, yeah indeed!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Haha, yeah indeed!



Her name is Millie by the way.  She got it from that trademark "M" that tabbys get on their forehead.  What about yours?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 24, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Haha, she came demanding pets while I was reading that!
> 
> Small Edit: Here she is



She looks exactly like my first cat, only mine was a male. Here he is:






I'm glad she's going to be ok.


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 24, 2019)

everything. 

i'm upset, angry, scared, stressed... i literally wanna die ughhhh.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 24, 2019)

^^^^ Relatable content, I hope all those feelings pass soon !! :c

For me, super stressed about everything, even logging into NL today was stressful. 
Didn't get to speak to my SO at all today either, who's pretty much my saving grace from ever caring about anything. But just too much going on with uni for both of us rn.

My mom told me random awful anecdotes that happened to her today as well, and that set me off to be in a horrible mood at those people and the world for making her upset. lol I wish you could unhear things.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 25, 2019)

I want to use shrubbery to make a grass spot in my town that looks like a dingus.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 25, 2019)

I can't sleep, and I have to work in the morning.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Her name is Millie by the way.  She got it from that trademark "M" that tabbys get on their forehead.  What about yours?



Oh, that's a nice name!
Mine is called Luna. I wanted to call her "moon" in french (which is "lune"), 
but as I am still learning the language I thought it was "luna" and at the end
I prefered it like that. Turns out, my brother has two cats as well and he named one Luna. 



Kuriboh said:


> She looks exactly like my first cat, only mine was a male. Here he is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, cute boy! Wonder what he was dreaming about, haha. 



I am stressed for how it turns out for my cat.. and on top of it tomorrow is my birthday and
my boyfriend has to go exactly then to work far away.. so I will be completely alone on my 
birthday, yay. And I can't even go to the shelter now, as I will have to take care of my cat..
wanted to go to feel at least a bit less lonely for a few hours, but oh well. 
Obviously my cat is more important. Guess I will have to make a cat birthdayparty for me, ahah


----------



## dedenne (Sep 25, 2019)

u didnt need to post about 5 paragraphs on why u like bts like i dont care


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 25, 2019)

I have to stop reading comments on the media's articles on climate change and strikes related to it. There are some incredibly misinformed, judgemental people out there and they just physically disgust me. It makes me so angry. I have better things to do with my time than read their bs lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2019)

dedenne said:


> u didnt need to post about 5 paragraphs on why u like bts like i dont care



lmaooo wtf did that.

anyway i dont wanna go to class.. cant wait for this part to be over -_-


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 25, 2019)

> Aww, cute boy! Wonder what he was dreaming about, haha.



most likely food x) he had a big appetite


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2019)

I fear my own mind.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2019)

My little girl came home from the operation. 
It makes me sad to see her not understanding
what is going on and what even happened. T.T
Apparently her teeth were super loose, like he
had no struggle to remove any of them, while
normally they are quite hard to get removed..

She's on heavy drugs right now for the pain,
here's a picture of her. Just glad she's gonna
be better now. <3



Spoiler: Grandma Luna


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 25, 2019)

Of course. When you go over your data, those phone companies charge you extra without warning you beforehand. Seriously, it's $50 Canadian to pay it off, and it's not including the initial charges! These are one of the many reasons why I don't go on my phone often, especially when I'm outside.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 25, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> My little girl came home from the operation.
> It makes me sad to see her not understanding
> what is going on and what even happened. T.T
> Apparently her teeth were super loose, like he
> ...


owo those super big eyes are soo cute!

Keep strong. It'll take a while, but I'm sure she'll adapt. I'm just happy she's well taken care of and has a super nice mom to look after her.


----------



## Darby (Sep 25, 2019)

The little circle thing fell off my 3ds... I kind of fitted it back on with a touch of gravity but insert a few expletives here... so, what? Do I dare glue it?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2019)

Instagram is stupid. I just got 3 messages from bot accounts leading to dodgy websites.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 25, 2019)

My mom's such a narcissist. She gaslights people, and treats my grandparents and I like we're lower than her. I absolutely despite it. We went to do some paperwork and such to buy a new car (as my grandpa's car was totaled), and the lady who worked with us started to talk about how both her mother and brother are ill, and that she has to take care of them. Just was venting a little to us about the stress and all, which I was fine with. I was a bit annoyed when my mom starting agreeing with her, about how difficult life was... she just throws a pity party (as a friend of mine likes to call it) every chance she gets. 

And she... views me as competition, it seems. I don't know if that's necessarily the right word, but she compares me to her. In the past, she has said that she was so pretty when she was my age, criticized my handwriting, said her phone was 'smarter' than mine, that she was the best at counting money and calculating, that she is never wrong... She's quite abusive. 

And, I'm so conflicted. I try to push myself and make myself realize that yes, this is abusive, but also a part of me still cares for my family. However, I'm going to try to push myself forward. I just can't deal with this type of environment anymore. I hope to move out as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## maple22 (Sep 26, 2019)

I lost my folder at school today?it didn't have much, but still.
I've only been attending this place since Monday, yet I've already done so many stupid things.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 26, 2019)

theres a daddy long legs down stairs help


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 26, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My mom's such a narcissist. She gaslights people, and treats my grandparents and I like we're lower than her. I absolutely despite it. We went to do some paperwork and such to buy a new car (as my grandpa's car was totaled), and the lady who worked with us started to talk about how both her mother and brother are ill, and that she has to take care of them. Just was venting a little to us about the stress and all, which I was fine with. I was a bit annoyed when my mom starting agreeing with her, about how difficult life was... she just throws a pity party (as a friend of mine likes to call it) every chance she gets.
> 
> And she... views me as competition, it seems. I don't know if that's necessarily the right word, but she compares me to her. In the past, she has said that she was so pretty when she was my age, criticized my handwriting, said her phone was 'smarter' than mine, that she was the best at counting money and calculating, that she is never wrong... She's quite abusive.
> 
> And, I'm so conflicted. I try to push myself and make myself realize that yes, this is abusive, but also a part of me still cares for my family. However, I'm going to try to push myself forward. I just can't deal with this type of environment anymore. I hope to move out as soon as I get the chance.



I can somewhat relate to this. After my Mom left my Dad she became a totally different person, very mentally abusive towards me. She was for all the years she was with my Dad my best friend, I was a total motherchild~
I ended up breaking the contact with her and eventually she was the one who tried to bring the contact back after about a year. Maybe what your Mom needs is a break like that. Sometimes people just don't realise what they are doing, even if you tell them. Sometimes they need a strong action, I guess :/

Good luck with her still!
Always hard to have a familymember that brings you down.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 26, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> I can somewhat relate to this. After my Mom left my Dad she became a totally different person, very mentally abusive towards me. She was for all the years she was with my Dad my best friend, I was a total motherchild~
> I ended up breaking the contact with her and eventually she was the one who tried to bring the contact back after about a year. Maybe what your Mom needs is a break like that. Sometimes people just don't realise what they are doing, even if you tell them. Sometimes they need a strong action, I guess :/
> 
> Good luck with her still!
> Always hard to have a familymember that brings you down.



I'm sorry you had to deal with that as well. :/ 

Thank you, I appreciate your words. Yeah, I think it'll be best for my mental health if I distance myself from my family a bit. I do care about them, but I'm going to do what I believe is best for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2019)

Mother of lord why do they need to know on the cent how much I've earned.. just search my record and I don't know how much I will earn either... ****ing uni money apply


----------



## buniichu (Sep 26, 2019)

Just wanting to go home, and hoping today goes fast, because it's a Thursday not a Friday. :<


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 26, 2019)

I stepped in a cake.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2019)

This chair makes me want to punch a baby.


----------



## Dim (Sep 26, 2019)

My store has been cutting my pay. I haven't missed any days -.-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2019)

I've been super busy with schoolwork so I have no time to get hours in at work and actually make some money :/


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2019)

Something's bothering me but I can't quite put my finger on it!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 26, 2019)

...It has certainly been a day..........


----------



## Dim (Sep 26, 2019)

So lightheaded today.... @.@


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 26, 2019)

My whole body hurts. </3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2019)

Mom took the leftovers for work welp guess I gotta go buy some lunch then Hmmm.

also man those lace bands were pretty expensive o well gonna need em.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2019)

Nevermind, we good now lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2019)

My mom is seriously #1 whine *****. Like I bought smaller beer cans as you requested to be nice but now they are bit too strong and you wanted others? They are not that strong and we had em perfectly fine before.

Also it would be nice if you actually helped with the dishes, and you can call me if you want me to put on the oven for you, you know my memory sucks lol...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 27, 2019)

Brother gets surgery Monday. 

He has two tears in his meniscus and a thin ACL. They might have to work on the ACL too. But the meniscus is the main problem... I hope he turns out okay. I'm gonna be the best sister I can and take care of him while he's in the recovery phase ; w ; 
​


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 27, 2019)

I feel moody


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2019)

Lack of sleep. And just my general state of mind in general.


----------



## Irish9474 (Sep 27, 2019)

the stupidity of humans...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> Brother gets surgery Monday.
> 
> He has two tears in his meniscus and a thin ACL. They might have to work on the ACL too. But the meniscus is the main problem... I hope he turns out okay. I'm gonna be the best sister I can and take care of him while he's in the recovery phase ; w ;
> ​



thats so sweet of you! best of luck to him! i know it can be scary to just know someone close is going into surgery, my mom and grandma have had many and it scares the crap out of me every time!!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 27, 2019)

This forum has got the wrong people running it.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2019)

I started the day off feeling happy and stuff even though I was tired, but now due to a combination of being bored and people around me either being negative or not happy, it’s starting to wear off on me and make me feel negative... it’s making me not want to do anything, studying nor watching anime.  I just wish I could help people feel happy again ;_;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 27, 2019)

Well, I have four more hours until my AP Lit assignment is due. It's an essay, and I have not even started it. I really need to spend my time more wisely and stop procrastinating. I'm quite behind in that class. I'm going to try to finish it up tonight and send it in. I really need to work on not procrastinating.


----------



## Bizhiins (Sep 27, 2019)

I work at an elementary school and today one of my fellow kindergarten classes went up to the woods on school property and found a guy hanging from a tree on a rope. He had committed suicide by hanging. I?m glad it wasn?t my class but I feel so so sad for the class and teachers that saw it. And I?m still feeling slightly traumatized from it. I wish they would have closed school down for the day and sent kids home


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2019)

Bizhiins said:


> I work at an elementary school and today one of my fellow kindergarten classes went up to the woods on school property and found a guy hanging from a tree on a rope. He had committed suicide by hanging. I’m glad it wasn’t my class but I feel so so sad for the class and teachers that saw it. And I’m still feeling slightly traumatized from it. I wish they would have closed school down for the day and sent kids home



Oh my god... I hope they are alright..

Also I really need to get instagram but I'm lazy af lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2019)

When someone speaks for someone else when they didn't ask for it or they do it because shady reasons. Like okay most people are able to speak for themselves unless you don't know each other's language or need interpret service for other reasons.

like my mom does this a lot especially on the phone or when we are seeing friends and i'm like stfu ***** man


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 29, 2019)

Bizhiins said:


> I work at an elementary school and today one of my fellow kindergarten classes went up to the woods on school property and found a guy hanging from a tree on a rope. He had committed suicide by hanging. I’m glad it wasn’t my class but I feel so so sad for the class and teachers that saw it. And I’m still feeling slightly traumatized from it. I wish they would have closed school down for the day and sent kids home



Omg that's terrible! They really should have sent kids home, esp to, 'clean up'. That's such a horrible thing for anyone to witness, esp such young children who may not even know that concept of death much less suicide.

I've been having pain in my left upper shoulder blade area near my neck (I really don't know how to describe that area) from working 5 days, tomorrow 6 in a row. It's not extreme or anythin, it's a mild and general pain, not sharp and ignorable to most extent, but deep rubbing isn't helping like it was. One time I stretched my arm out to reach a cake in the case and my shoulder went "SO YOU WANT MORE PAIN!?" It was quick but def more painful. It surprised me.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 29, 2019)

Kinda want to jump off a cliff.


----------



## Dim (Sep 29, 2019)

stop being a pain in the ass...


----------



## hamster (Sep 29, 2019)

why do i still go on this site its kinda cute and funny but STILL???


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 29, 2019)

Someone says I sold them something broken, while I tried it before selling and it was working 100% fine.
Now he wants to go to court for 50€, because I refuse to give them back, as I know that it is working 
(or at least was. Maybe the mail broke it). Tzzz.. now I have to be scared to go to court for something
I know is working? Great.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Someone says I sold them something broken, while I tried it before selling and it was working 100% fine.
> Now he wants to go to court for 50€, because I refuse to give them back, as I know that it is working
> (or at least was. Maybe the mail broke it). Tzzz.. now I have to be scared to go to court for something
> I know is working? Great.



wow that sounds like shady blackmailing stuff, i think you should contact the site and see if they have any rules for that (unless u sold privately maybe u can contact the police or stuff).. sorry man


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 29, 2019)

I feel like my mental and physical health are slowly shattering apart. Even my mum is constantly asking me if I'm okay lol and I don't think I'm the type that is visibly depressed. I don't think I am?? I'm just really tired all the time and have little energy...which is also a symptom of stress/depression/anxiety. It's also like don't be concerned for me because you're making me concerned for me ^^" I'm going to the doctor next week in hope that there can be something to help me feel less tired because it's effecting every area of my life right now; uni because I NEED to do stuff but can't because I'm sleepy all the time and work because I'm unfocused and tired. And all this just ends up effecting my physical health as my stomach and jaw are so sore ><" I don't know what to think anymore, I just wanna get on with life lmao


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 29, 2019)

Sheila said:


> wow that sounds like shady blackmailing stuff, i think you should contact the site and see if they have any rules for that (unless u sold privately maybe u can contact the police or stuff).. sorry man



I sold it private, well.. on a website but it's like "you are on your own" there, you know? 
I mean I can understand if he's upset for it not working (apparently), but he didn't even
try out the tips I gave him to make it work, like cmon. Pretty sure he's just changed his 
mind or so and now tries to get his money back.. or why else would he literally ignore
my tips, tzzz..


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 29, 2019)

I need a cigarette


----------



## Heyden (Sep 29, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> I sold it private, well.. on a website but it's like "you are on your own" there, you know?
> I mean I can understand if he's upset for it not working (apparently), but he didn't even
> try out the tips I gave him to make it work, like cmon. Pretty sure he's just changed his
> mind or so and now tries to get his money back.. or why else would he literally ignore
> my tips, tzzz..



I've had a similar situation where I've sold something, and upon arrival it wasn't working according to the buyer. It was working when I sent it, but postage handling issues occur quite frequently. I did end up refunding the whole $50 since broken during mail = sellers fault, but whatever I moved on quite fast lol.

Did you sell it via PayPal? If you sold via PayPal, usually their policies place responsibility on the seller to resolve the issue i.e. refund or ask the buyer to send the item back (you cover the postage fees however). That is, if they provide proof of it not working, if they don't then you should dispute it with PayPal and they'll take your side most likely if the buyer is uncooperative.

If it was via bank account transfer or whatever, it's between you two to figure it out. Keep in mind that he does possess your full name/address, and if the item really was broken, then yes he could probably call the police/take you to court.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I need a cigarette



I used to smoke quite a bit back in the day...thankfully it never turned into something long-term. I still have a smoke once in awhile though.


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2019)

Lying in the bath with a beautiful smelling bath bomb in the tub and a face mask on. Look up from an email from my tattoo artist to see a massive spider dangling down from the ceiling. It was about a foot away, eye level, wiggling it's long skinny legs. I was too petrified to even scream. I got rid of it but now can't settle. Peaceful bath ruined.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 29, 2019)

Heyden said:


> I've had a similar situation where I've sold something, and upon arrival it wasn't working according to the buyer. It was working when I sent it, but postage handling issues occur quite frequently. I did end up refunding the whole $50 since broken during mail = sellers fault, but whatever I moved on quite fast lol.
> 
> Did you sell it via PayPal? If you sold via PayPal, usually their policies place responsibility on the seller to resolve the issue i.e. refund or ask the buyer to send the item back (you cover the postage fees however). That is, if they provide proof of it not working, if they don't then you should dispute it with PayPal and they'll take your side most likely if the buyer is uncooperative.
> 
> If it was via bank account transfer or whatever, it's between you two to figure it out. Keep in mind that he does possess your full name/address, and if the item really was broken, then yes he could probably call the police/take you to court.



I am pretty sure that it is working, he just doesn't want to try out to make it work. Literally ignoring all the help I provided. He just changed his mind and doesn't want it anymore and now trying to blame me for it.. u.u 

I did via Paypal, he sent it with the friend option, so I don't know how it would work for that. He also went directly from "I send it back and you give me my money" to "Okay, I'll sue you then. Have fun".. .-. 

I mean, if he really wants to go to court for 50€ on a item where he didn't even accept to try out my tips to "make it work", then sure, he can. If he at least tried my tips I would've accepted, but he simply didn't want to make it work. :|


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 29, 2019)

*long exasperated sigh* work...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2019)

Kinda graphic, but I just watched a video where someone poked a fake squishy eye with a needle, injected weird stuff into it, and then cut it open with scissors. 

Apparently it's supposed to be satisfying?? It just creeped me tf out lol #halloweeniscominearlyyall


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 29, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> I feel like my mental and physical health are slowly shattering apart. Even my mum is constantly asking me if I'm okay lol and I don't think I'm the type that is visibly depressed. I don't think I am?? I'm just really tired all the time and have little energy...which is also a symptom of stress/depression/anxiety. It's also like don't be concerned for me because you're making me concerned for me ^^" I'm going to the doctor next week in hope that there can be something to help me feel less tired because it's effecting every area of my life right now; uni because I NEED to do stuff but can't because I'm sleepy all the time and work because I'm unfocused and tired. And all this just ends up effecting my physical health as my stomach and jaw are so sore ><" I don't know what to think anymore, I just wanna get on with life lmao



I'm sorry you're going through this. I hope the doctor's appointment goes well. Just do the best that you can for now, and try and take things easy. I'm here if you wanna talk. Hope things get better <3


----------



## Heyden (Sep 29, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> I am pretty sure that it is working, he just doesn't want to try out to make it work. Literally ignoring all the help I provided. He just changed his mind and doesn't want it anymore and now trying to blame me for it.. u.u
> 
> I did via Paypal, he sent it with the friend option, so I don't know how it would work for that. He also went directly from "I send it back and you give me my money" to "Okay, I'll sue you then. Have fun".. .-.
> 
> I mean, if he really wants to go to court for 50€ on a item where he didn't even accept to try out my tips to "make it work", then sure, he can. If he at least tried my tips I would've accepted, but he simply didn't want to make it work. :|


Yeah, it does seem like he's not being entirely truthful. Sending money via friend and family immediately voids any PayPal buyer/seller protection, so I don't think there's anything that they can do to intervene unfortunately, even if you explain the situation. For future reference, just remember to always only accept via merchant payment (unless you're dealing with of course, trustworthy friends and family), and if they do send via F&F, then refund it. I know the merchant payment costs a fee for you, but it's always better to be safe.

If I was in your shoes, I would just ignore him if he's unwilling to cooperate as he clearly has nothing to prove. But I would contact PayPal anyway, just say you didn't know he paid via F&F or something if you're a relatively new PayPal user, but it really depends on whoever you receive for customer service, and it does take a little while.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 29, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I used to smoke quite a bit back in the day...thankfully it never turned into something long-term. I still have a smoke once in awhile though.



Congratulations

I quit 3 years ago


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Kinda graphic, but I just watched a video where someone poked a fake squishy eye with a needle, injected weird stuff into it, and then cut it open with scissors.
> 
> Apparently it's supposed to be satisfying?? It just creeped me tf out lol #halloweeniscominearlyyall



Knowing it was fake doesn't bothering me but I wouldn't wanna watch surgical processes lol... those are icky.

Also this mmo game I'm playing is being real buggy cause the /join command refuse to work properly.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> I feel like my mental and physical health are slowly shattering apart. Even my mum is constantly asking me if I'm okay lol and I don't think I'm the type that is visibly depressed. I don't think I am?? I'm just really tired all the time and have little energy...which is also a symptom of stress/depression/anxiety. It's also like don't be concerned for me because you're making me concerned for me ^^" I'm going to the doctor next week in hope that there can be something to help me feel less tired because it's effecting every area of my life right now; uni because I NEED to do stuff but can't because I'm sleepy all the time and work because I'm unfocused and tired. And all this just ends up effecting my physical health as my stomach and jaw are so sore ><" I don't know what to think anymore, I just wanna get on with life lmao



Hope you feel less tired/better soon, Nessa.  I know I?ve felt like that before and it?s not fun... :/

?-

I got only four or five hours of sleep because apparently my roommate had to have their alarm set for the morning on a Sunday... anyway, what I really wanted to say was that last night I felt like I couldn?t be happy or sad and I had a breakdown, but my friends were there to comfort me, my real friends.  I don?t know what I would do without them.  I?m feeling better, but I?m going to be on a semi-hiatus and probably not long into the forums much for awhile.  I honestly don?t feel like there?s a reason for me to be here now and that it would be better if I buzzed off.  So that?s exactly what I?m going to do starting today.  I?ll be back to being active again when I feel like it.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 29, 2019)

It’s snowing so much already even though it’s only September. Transit is late //facepalm


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> It’s snowing so much already even though it’s only September. Transit is late //facepalm



Boo. Snow is the worst.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Hope you feel less tired/better soon, Nessa.  I know I?ve felt like that before and it?s not fun... :/
> 
> ?-
> 
> I got only four or five hours of sleep because apparently my roommate had to have their alarm set for the morning on a Sunday... anyway, what I really wanted to say was that last night I felt like I couldn?t be happy or sad and I had a breakdown, but my friends were there to comfort me, my real friends.  I don?t know what I would do without them.  I?m feeling better, but I?m going to be on a semi-hiatus and probably not long into the forums much for awhile.  I honestly don?t feel like there?s a reason for me to be here now and that it would be better if I buzzed off.  So that?s exactly what I?m going to do starting today.  I?ll be back to being active again when I feel like it.



Good luck, man!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Boo. Snow is the worst.



I want it for christmas otherwise it can **** off yes.

also autumn is worse with all the rain and wind and you idk how to dress up


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 29, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Boo. Snow is the worst.



But Snow isn't a mod on here.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 29, 2019)

Still waiting on the landlady to fix something, even though she doesn't know what she's doing.


----------



## Dim (Sep 29, 2019)

September is almost over. It STILL won't cool down. ;(


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2019)

Why is it that any time a male and female character get along so well that people automatically assume they're in love or something? Jesus ****ing Christ...I hate humanity!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 29, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Why is it that any time a male and female character get along so well that people automatically assume they're in love or something? Jesus ****ing Christ...I hate humanity!



Pairing Jessie and James from Team Rocket is called Rocket Shipping.


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Pairing Jessie and James from Team Rocket is called Rocket Shipping.



one of the worst ships ever 
just stating my onion LoL


----------



## Dim (Sep 29, 2019)

.,'


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 29, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> snip



I hope you feel better, Riley. Take care of yourself, alright? <3 I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2019)

I was reminded today about how close my friendships were with two of my old friends back in 2008-2015 and now I really miss those times. I feel like I haven't had a close relationship with anyone, in person, who's non-family in forever, and it just emotionally drains me so much. I can't handle this loneliness any longer.


----------



## Dim (Sep 29, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was reminded today about how close my friendships were with two of my old friends back in 2008-2015 and now I really miss those times. I feel like I haven't had a close relationship with anyone, in person, who's non-family in forever, and it just emotionally drains me so much. I can't handle this loneliness any longer.


I feel this so hard... both mutuals and old classmates. And like... I tried to speak to them again but they hardly are happy to see me. Some hardly remember me...


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 29, 2019)

Spoiler: This got, really long



How are people productive while working nearly 40 hours a week? I get 2 days off a week and those days I wake up late and do nothing. As great as it is that I finally have more hours at work, it sucks because it makes me crankier with constantly dealing with customers day after day. The pain in my upper shoulder blade neck area hurts more and more with each continous days of work. One day off after working six in a row doesn't aliviate all the pain there, so the cycle starts again. Rubbing/hard massaging (I like hard massaging) the area isn't helping like it used to, in fact it doesn't help at all anymore. If I complain my manager pushes it off and doesn't want to hear it. Or he'll say that because I'm young I shouldn't be tired. Like, young people get tired as well.

Not only that but I feel like I waste my days off by not being productive. I should clean my room, start on some drawings and organize my desk. But on my days off I don't want to do that stuff because it's basically a chore, and I don't want to spend my off days doing boring chores. At the same time I feel bad for not doing it because I really should get to it, I don't get alot of time to do stuff for myself. It's hard for me to stick to schedules that aren't part of my minor OCD, and waking up early is another thing I hate. Even thou it would allow me to have more time in my day to do basic boring tasks, I can't bring myself to set an alarm on my day off to do somethin as mundane as chores. I just do not want to wake up to that. Alarms and nothing to look forward to in my day.

The worse part of it all, the near 40 hours is temporary. I only have that many hours because I'm covering for someone who is out for joint pain and I'm one of the only other front service clerks who knows how to close. That and my schedule is usually (was) wiiiide open, which work has used to its advantage multiple times.



*TL;DR* Basically I feel bad for not doing terribly boring and mundane chores I have zero interest in (besides drawing) that I should be doing on my rare days off from work.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Sep 29, 2019)

Honestly, just about everything at this point.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> Honestly, just about everything at this point.



^Relate

Feels like I’m doing okay in general, but I still feel like I’m struggling and it’s a problem that runs deeper than I think it does.  I may be going back to therapy soon, idk


----------



## Dim (Sep 30, 2019)

Ran out of my meds and didn't pick up prescription yet so Imma be up all night >~>


----------



## Alyx (Sep 30, 2019)

I have to work in about six hours and before I left work a few days ago, I had a bad experience with my direct supervisor. I've been obsessing over the conversation for days and trying to figure out what to say if he decides to confront me and try to say he was sorry again. He threatened me and insulted me in front of someone I hated, over a misunderstanding!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 30, 2019)

Apparently we have some water leaking and it's already super high now what we used..
great, will it ever end? First the car breaks down about 5 times in one year, then we 
have nonstop trouble with animals being sick, now the car is broken again, the insurance
fcked my boyfriend by stealing over 500€ and we can't do **** about it, then someone
wants to bring me to court for random **** and now we have a waterleak, niiiiice


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

ACNL has got the stupidest rule for flowers I've ever encountered.  I am literally losing brain cells as we speak.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 30, 2019)

PEOPLE IN CALLCENTERS ARE SO INCOMPETENT, HOLY ____________________

I am a shy person, I hate calling strangers, but a carrenting stole over 500€ from my boyfriend 
and he just doesn't has the time to take care of that, so now I try to get it back, as it's in german anyways 
and he doesn't speak german. But holy moly can they take actual people that know WHAT THEY ARE DOING?

First guy says he sents me a mail, mail never arrives. 2nd guy says the first guy did wrong and gave me a mail
and now it's wait and see for now. I swear if he doesn't get his money back I'll send my Dad after them 
and he always gets what is his. They will pray that they never have to talk to him ever again.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> PEOPLE IN CALLCENTERS ARE SO INCOMPETENT, HOLY ____________________
> 
> I am a shy person, I hate calling strangers, but a carrenting stole over 500€ from my boyfriend
> and he just doesn't has the time to take care of that, so now I try to get it back, as it's in german anyways
> ...



As someone who used to work in a call center in the "esculate" department I can confirm.  It's why I ended up quitting.  So many basic issues with simple solutions came my way, and a general complaint were how seemingly rude, or rather lazy, the first caller was.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2019)

I couldn't find the coffee measuring spoon so had to rely on the tablespoon thing so I hope I don't messed up making coffee lmao


----------



## dumplen (Sep 30, 2019)

I genuinely cannot tell if I'm crazy or if I'm being lied to.


----------



## Dim (Sep 30, 2019)

Running on an hour of sleep here. Feel like someone just took my brain. X.x


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 30, 2019)

So, about an hour after my brother goes into the operating room for a 2-3 hour surgery... They call us back. Literally an hour later after we got all settled in the waiting room...

He had NOTHING wrong with his knee WHATSOEVER, so the pain he's been experiencing in his knee goes without an answer or an explanation. Not only is it odd, but it bothers me that it's not his ACL, or hi menisci, OR even arthritis. There's no answer to what's been causing his knee pain. The pain he's gone through had gone on for over a year, not to mention he's been through PT _twice_... Ugh.​


----------



## Valzed (Sep 30, 2019)

Bucky Barnes said:


> So, about an hour after my brother goes into the operating room for a 2-3 hour surgery... They call us back. Literally an hour later after we got all settled in the waiting room...
> 
> He had NOTHING wrong with his knee WHATSOEVER, so the pain he's been experiencing in his knee goes without an answer or an explanation. Not only is it odd, but it bothers me that it's not his ACL, or hi menisci, OR even arthritis. There's no answer to what's been causing his knee pain. The pain he's gone through had gone on for over a year, not to mention he's been through PT _twice_... Ugh.​



I'm so sorry to hear about your brother. I'm sorry he's in pain and the doctor's haven't been able to find out why. I hope your family can get some answers soon & I hope your brother can start feeling better soon as well.


I hate that I feel like I still have to hide & avoid interacting with others to feel safe. I hate knowing that others have had bad experiences after me & that nothing's been done to stop it from happening.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> I got only four or five hours of sleep because apparently my roommate had to have their alarm set for the morning on a Sunday... anyway, what I really wanted to say was that last night I felt like I couldn’t be happy or sad and I had a breakdown, but my friends were there to comfort me, my real friends.  I don’t know what I would do without them.  I’m feeling better, but I’m going to be on a semi-hiatus and probably not long into the forums much for awhile.  I honestly don’t feel like there’s a reason for me to be here now and that it would be better if I buzzed off.  So that’s exactly what I’m going to do starting today.  I’ll be back to being active again when I feel like it.



Update on this: I’ve found out that I’m doing just fine in school (for the most part) and as a person, and I’m going to continue to be active instead of going on any sort of hiatus.  I kept listening to that one song I posted, Inferno from Fire Force, and the lyrics really spoke to me and told me I can’t waste time not being myself and having fun with all of you guys.  I’m also going to be going to therapy again soon, so that should help.

I think what I’m bothered by most of all is that I can’t seem to take a break from the site, because I love everything and everyone here too much (but it’s a good kind of bother), haha.  Maybe some day I really will take a long break from the site and stop being hard on myself, but today is not that day.

EDIT: Besides, if we don’t keep it going until and past the time New Horizons is released, who will?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 30, 2019)

Crapper still busted.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

Honestly, what bugs me is that im back from an awesome night.



xRileyx said:


> Update on this: I’ve found out that I’m doing just fine in school (for the most part) and as a person, and I’m going to continue to be active instead of going on any sort of hiatus.  I kept listening to that one song I posted, Inferno from Fire Force, and the lyrics really spoke to me and told me I can’t waste time not being myself and having fun with all of you guys.  I’m also going to be going to therapy again soon, so that should help.
> 
> I think what I’m bothered by most of all is that I can’t seem to take a break from the site, because I love everything and everyone here too much (but it’s a good kind of bother), haha.  Maybe some day I really will take a long break from the site and stop being hard on myself, but today is not that day.
> 
> EDIT: Besides, if we don’t keep it going until and past the time New Horizons is released, who will?



What if I told you I smelled funny, would that substantiate a break?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2019)

My own freaking mind!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 30, 2019)

fake friends!!!
bye, *****.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Honestly, what bugs me is that im back from an awesome night.
> 
> 
> 
> What if I told you I smelled funny, would that substantiate a break?



Hmmmmmm...... 

nahhhhh, lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Hmmmmmm......
> 
> nahhhhh, lol



Well I tried


----------



## Soigne (Sep 30, 2019)

i'm going Through It and i've been drunk at least twice a day every day since i turned 21. arguably that was only 5 days ago, but still. not heading down a great path.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 30, 2019)

okay i’ve had ENOUGH we have a spider problem in my house and i’m done! I CANT DO IT ANYMORE. there are at LEAST five spiders in my room EVERY night that are 3 inches long and i’m sick of it. i cant stomach it anymore.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2019)

^The amount of spiders I've caught in my room over the years is ridiculous.

Anyways, what's bothering me is how freaking itchy I am.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2019)

Soigne said:


> okay i’ve had ENOUGH we have a spider problem in my house and i’m done! I CANT DO IT ANYMORE. there are at LEAST five spiders in my room EVERY night that are 3 inches long and i’m sick of it. i cant stomach it anymore.



Oh my God, I would die if that happened to me. ;-;


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Oct 1, 2019)

Omg I can relate to you both so much! There was literally a spider sitting on my hand earlier today! I seriously ran away screaming! The little jerk was on my bed taunting me! I think it's still here but have to brave it for the night... 
I hope you guys will be alright and don't let those jerk spiders get to you! We gotta be brave!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2019)

Still got some schoolwork to get done.

Also, my mother. I care about her, but she's a narcissist. She's said and done things that make me label her as such. Anyways, what's bothering me specifically is that she doesn't really ask me how I'm doing, or how school went. Maybe it's a tiny thing to get upset about, but lately I've been asking her how work went. And, she vents to me in the car sometimes about it. Because everyone needs to vent and let it all out somewhere, I guess. I wish she did the same for me. I'd rather open up to my friends than her. She'll probably criticize me for feeling that way, or maybe she'll downplay my situation and compare them to hers. She has laughed at me in the past and also screamed at me for having a mental breakdown before. I don't really trust her to open up to. Anyways, it's just... a bit upsetting that she's not doing the same for me.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 1, 2019)

I can't get good smoked oysters around here.


----------



## Fey (Oct 1, 2019)

Tbh I'm bothered just by imagining the frequency and size of spiders in your guys' rooms. 

Every night as it gets closer to sunset, and then later again approaching bedtime, I start feeling gloomy. I want to be with my partner, but have to hold back due to a whole bunch of other, very bothersome, circumstances.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

0

0 sleep


----------



## Fey (Oct 1, 2019)

^ Same

I?ve been trying to sleep for the past 3+ hours, and I?m at the point where I?m constantly fidgeting because I?m hyper-aware of everything touching my body (the mattress, sheets, creases, my hair etc.) Does this happen to anyone else? X.x


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

Fey said:


> ^ Same
> 
> I’ve been trying to sleep for the past 3+ hours, and I’m at the point where I’m constantly fidgeting because I’m hyper-aware of everything touching my body (the mattress, sheets, creases, my hair etc.) Does this happen to anyone else? X.x



Yep not necessarily tonight, as I'm just restless, but I've had that happen.  My head spins with it as well, and I can pin point exactly where my cat is running around at in the other room with my hearing alone.  It's pretty terrifying, sorry that's happening to you.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Still got some schoolwork to get done.
> 
> Also, my mother. I care about her, but she's a narcissist. She's said and done things that make me label her as such. Anyways, what's bothering me specifically is that she doesn't really ask me how I'm doing, or how school went. Maybe it's a tiny thing to get upset about, but lately I've been asking her how work went. And, she vents to me in the car sometimes about it. Because everyone needs to vent and let it all out somewhere, I guess. I wish she did the same for me. I'd rather open up to my friends than her. She'll probably criticize me for feeling that way, or maybe she'll downplay my situation and compare them to hers. She has laughed at me in the past and also *screamed at me for having a mental breakdown before*. I don't really trust her to open up to. Anyways, it's just... a bit upsetting that she's not doing the same for me.



Yeah that's happened to me, a couple times actually. I mean I KNOW I'm not perfect and I've put people through a lot but I can only take so much!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2019)

My mom thinking it's a bad change to become a nice person like okay what lol.


----------



## Zane (Oct 1, 2019)

getting the feeling this friendship might be over soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2019)

I think I'm gonna try to lighten my work load a bit next semester. I've been doing nothing but heavy work for the last four semesters plus this one, so it would be nice to catch a break at some point.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm disgusting, and I hate myself for doing that.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm disgusting, and I hate myself for doing that.



Where's the silver hammer, give it


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2019)

My horrible memory! I can't remember jack****! My own fault though....I blame all the freaking benzos I've been taking.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2019)

Sigh...nevermind


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2019)

I just feel like crap.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2019)

I feel really sick to my stomach right now :/


----------



## Dim (Oct 2, 2019)

Found a spoopy avatar to wear for October but I don't wanna get rid of my precious Ancient Minister ROB ;-;


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 2, 2019)

well, i dont have any friends, like for real. not even online.. i have my boyfriend but i'd like to have someone other than him to be friends with.. he always has either his friends on xbox or old friends from school but all of mine just felt, got new friends..
i don't like feeling lonely like this...


----------



## Zane (Oct 2, 2019)

wish i didn’t work tomorrow

or ever again. haha


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 2, 2019)

Zane said:


> wish i didn?t work tomorrow
> 
> or ever again. haha



direct hit.. right in the feels


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2019)

It's 2C and none of my warmer trousers are suitable for work. Gonna freeze during the 30 minute walk from the station.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2019)

Irish9474 said:


> well, i dont have any friends, like for real. not even online.. i have my boyfriend but i'd like to have someone other than him to be friends with.. he always has either his friends on xbox or old friends from school but all of mine just felt, got new friends..
> i don't like feeling lonely like this...



I’ll be your friend... I just sent you a friend request.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> It's 2C and none of my warmer trousers are suitable for work. Gonna freeze during the 30 minute walk from the station.



Basically me, it's like +6 here so not much better and I need more sweaters or just warmer shirts u__u


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2019)

Every time I try to talk to my mom about a personal issue in my life and how I can resolve it, she just tells me to get more in touch with Christianity and "let Jesus into [my] heart" and it honestly gets irritating after a while.


This is why I have to go see a counselor for my problems.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irish9474 said:


> well, i dont have any friends, like for real. not even online..
> i don't like feeling lonely like this...



It's even worse when you do have friends yet you feel so disconnected from them, like you're living in a totally different world.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, my cat Daisy (aka one of my bestest friends ever) died a year ago today and I still can't get over her death. This has just been a really sad week so far...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

As someone who's not too keen on the cartoon scene, at least not anymore, it's rather annoying that my work made a commercial making everyone act like spongebob from that one time the krusty crab made a commercial.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Basically me, it's like +6 here so not much better and I need more sweaters or just warmer shirts u__u



Yes ugh. But an excuse to buy jumpers is always great. 

I miss summer already. Just a month ago I was getting sunburned. Now it is freezing!


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 2, 2019)

I hate my backpack... I want a new one


----------



## namiieco (Oct 2, 2019)

german oral exam tomorrow


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2019)

Uncertainty.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> I miss summer already. Just a month ago I was getting sunburned. Now it is freezing!



Come to Ohio where the high on October 2nd is 89?F 

Seriously though, screw this weather. I need my hoodies!


Edit: my apologies, it's actually 91?F right now. I might melt today lmao


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

Irish9474 said:


> well, i dont have any friends, like for real. not even online.. i have my boyfriend but i'd like to have someone other than him to be friends with.. he always has either his friends on xbox or old friends from school but all of mine just felt, got new friends..
> i don't like feeling lonely like this...



I'll be your friend, I need some of that luck!~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 2, 2019)

Lmao, ya'll are brainwashed and abusive and mental as hell.


----------



## Dim (Oct 2, 2019)

Even when I get sleep... I'm dead tired...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

I can't shake the feeling that I really messed up with someone here.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2019)

Woke up too early...it's 4:15a.m. here as of this moment. Took 2x 1mg Klonopins so hopefully I'll go back to sleep!


----------



## Laconic (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't know how to write this at all, I have one of the biggest heartbreak feelings I've ever experienced. My lizard, after nearly a decade of companionship, passed away peacefully in her sleep. She had a freak accident with her reproductive organs a few days ago, underwent extensive surgery and was sent home, good to go. She was taking her medicine like a champ and just generally seemed better. 
They did x-rays, blood and fecal work, and couldn't find any reason that lead to this. No tumors, no parasites, no calcium deficiencies. Vet said besides the obvious, she was in perfect health and all of her tests came back clear. While that would normally be good, in this case it meant it came down to old age and poor genetics.  Something completely out of our control, and we had to rely on luck with the surgery. 

Last night she suddenly got worse, and as I've worked in rehabbing animals for a long time, I know the signs when our time is coming to an end. She went into critical care, and as of this morning, has left me. I'm so f**king crushed; when we were in the ER initally, I was crying in the waiting room the entire time she was being seen. I'm not even religious and I was making the biggest plead deals of my life. I really thought she was on the path to recovery, and we're going to have to wait on autopsy reports to see what happened so suddenly, but god I can't stop crying. Not many people understand how much you can bond with reptiles, but she was my "dog" for a big portion of my life. I was with her constantly, and she could convince anyone to love reptiles. She trusted in me, and even when she had her freak accident, she was so calm and came right to me. With her medicine, the vets informed me it would be hard to administer it to a lizard, and that I'd have to get her "mad" so she forcefully opens her mouth. They didn't know her, when I gave her medicine, she would open her mouth for me no problem. She was a handfed since she was hatched. 

I really, really wanted to be able to post in "What are you happy about today?" when her medicine was done. I'm so sad I will never get the chance. I didn't know where else to post this; in person people don't know how to comfort the lost of a reptile. They have that, "You can always buy another one" mentality. I wish I could have been better for her, that there were more options for her, and I'm so defeated and crushed. I loved her so, so much. She was in her "80s in human years", but man I would take those few extra years with her any day over this.

I'm sorry this is so long, I feel so broken over this and didn't know where else to vent.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2019)

@Laconic, I'm so sorry it happened, may she rest in peace...

Anyway my knee feels a bit wonky again hope it's nothing <.<


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 3, 2019)

I might be losing my job.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 3, 2019)

Laconic said:


> I don't know how to write this at all, I have one of the biggest heartbreak feelings I've ever experienced. My lizard, after nearly a decade of companionship, passed away peacefully in her sleep. She had a freak accident with her reproductive organs a few days ago, underwent extensive surgery and was sent home, good to go. She was taking her medicine like a champ and just generally seemed better.
> They did x-rays, blood and fecal work, and couldn't find any reason that lead to this. No tumors, no parasites, no calcium deficiencies. Vet said besides the obvious, she was in perfect health and all of her tests came back clear. While that would normally be good, in this case it meant it came down to old age and poor genetics.  Something completely out of our control, and we had to rely on luck with the surgery.
> 
> Last night she suddenly got worse, and as I've worked in rehabbing animals for a long time, I know the signs when our time is coming to an end. She went into critical care, and as of this morning, has left me. I'm so f**king crushed; when we were in the ER initally, I was crying in the waiting room the entire time she was being seen. I'm not even religious and I was making the biggest plead deals of my life. I really thought she was on the path to recovery, and we're going to have to wait on autopsy reports to see what happened so suddenly, but god I can't stop crying. Not many people understand how much you can bond with reptiles, but she was my "dog" for a big portion of my life. I was with her constantly, and she could convince anyone to love reptiles. She trusted in me, and even when she had her freak accident, she was so calm and came right to me. With her medicine, the vets informed me it would be hard to administer it to a lizard, and that I'd have to get her "mad" so she forcefully opens her mouth. They didn't know her, when I gave her medicine, she would open her mouth for me no problem. She was a handfed since she was hatched.
> ...



Aw, I'm so sorry for your lizard friend.  
There's no hotter sun than the one she'll experience while so close to it in heaven.


----------



## maple22 (Oct 3, 2019)

I got some Korean italy towels recently (a skincare product). Was beyond excited to try them, but I can't get them to work at all


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2019)

My hair sucks when it comes to dying it, it's not even dark it just doesn't stick except in like some baby hair areas 

Also not looking forward to study like all weekend : DDDD


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 4, 2019)

Laconic said:


> I don't know how to write this at all, I have one of the biggest heartbreak feelings I've ever experienced. My lizard, after nearly a decade of companionship, passed away peacefully in her sleep. She had a freak accident with her reproductive organs a few days ago, underwent extensive surgery and was sent home, good to go. She was taking her medicine like a champ and just generally seemed better.
> They did x-rays, blood and fecal work, and couldn't find any reason that lead to this. No tumors, no parasites, no calcium deficiencies. Vet said besides the obvious, she was in perfect health and all of her tests came back clear. While that would normally be good, in this case it meant it came down to old age and poor genetics.  Something completely out of our control, and we had to rely on luck with the surgery.
> 
> Last night she suddenly got worse, and as I've worked in rehabbing animals for a long time, I know the signs when our time is coming to an end. She went into critical care, and as of this morning, has left me. I'm so f**king crushed; when we were in the ER initally, I was crying in the waiting room the entire time she was being seen. I'm not even religious and I was making the biggest plead deals of my life. I really thought she was on the path to recovery, and we're going to have to wait on autopsy reports to see what happened so suddenly, but god I can't stop crying. Not many people understand how much you can bond with reptiles, but she was my "dog" for a big portion of my life. I was with her constantly, and she could convince anyone to love reptiles. She trusted in me, and even when she had her freak accident, she was so calm and came right to me. With her medicine, the vets informed me it would be hard to administer it to a lizard, and that I'd have to get her "mad" so she forcefully opens her mouth. They didn't know her, when I gave her medicine, she would open her mouth for me no problem. She was a handfed since she was hatched.
> ...



I've never owned a lizard, but I don't think I'd need to own one to know what losing a pet feels like. It's one of the worst feelings in the world.
To me it's the equivalent of losing a child or family member. You can't just tell someone to get a new son/daughter mother/father ect.  to make everything better. It just doesn't work that way. Losing a pet isn't like losing a pair of shoes or your spiral notebook. I had a lot of people tell me that when I lost my first cat, even the vets.

For a while I didn't want to get emotionally attached to another cat/pet again only to have to see it suffer again, slowly dying and being powerless to cure it. Like you, I'm not religious, so praying is pointless to me. I don't have the power to alter reality, so all I can do is hope for the best, unfortunately hoping won't change a thing, but it's all I can do once sh**t hits the fan.

I'm sorry you had to go through the pain of losing a long time companion and I'm sorry you couldn't post in the "what are you happy about today?" thread. I'm not sure if any words can be of comfort when you suffer a lose, but if it helps, even a bit, I'm sure your lizard lived one of the most happiest and spoilt of lives before passing away. It's obvious you really loved her and she lived one of the best of lives.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2019)

BLoD quests in AQW, like okay that thing for enhancing the metal just... :^^^^^)


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2019)

Sigh...nevermind


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 5, 2019)

My teammates in my group project are freaking me out man. We should've got our crap sorted by now. I haven't seen any work from them except one person so I have no idea if they've got things done or not, and the deadline is approaching fast af. I've got work tomorrow, so I don't have time to pick up any slack. We've got a presentation to do as well, and I'm not very good at winging presentations. 

Then after all that is done there's 2 other massive deadlines coming up and AAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2019)

Sheila said:


> My hair sucks when it comes to dying it, it's not even dark it just doesn't stick except in like some baby hair areas
> 
> Also not looking forward to study like all weekend : DDDD



What colour are you trying to dye it and what dye are you using?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2019)

Bored as heck, why am I still awake.  And now I’ve been thinking about things recently and my life... I don’t like being left to my own thoughts for too long...

Also, kind of wish I still had my Black Clover/Halloween aesthetic, but to be fair I like this one a lot more.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> What colour are you trying to dye it and what dye are you using?



Used a vegan more mute pink dye before but then it turned brown and did not stick at all, so used some stronger more chemical bright pink and it turned out like wine which honestly look really good now that I'm used to it. 

Probably should have done a bleach but having it for half a day it looks cool. I didn't want that bright either so yeah I'm good.


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Used a vegan more mute pink dye before but then it turned brown and did not stick at all, so used some stronger more chemical bright pink and it turned out like wine which honestly look really good now that I'm used to it.
> 
> Probably should have done a bleach but having it for half a day it looks cool. I didn't want that bright either so yeah I'm good.



Yeah you definitely need bleach to achieve a strong pink colour.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Yeah you definitely need bleach to achieve a strong pink colour.



Yeah, I don't need it as on the package because then I'll look like a pink traffic light but yeah, true. :3 Think my hair got some weird texture for dyes still though.


----------



## Dim (Oct 5, 2019)

It's SO ridiculous how people these days can't respect other's opinion and agree to disagree. Like, it's not even funny

"This week, _*this show*_ was better than _*that show_* in my opinion."
"omggggg no it wasn't are you kidding me? Unfollowed! Blocked! Done talking to you! I just can't! Ur a clown! hurrrrr!"


----------



## Bcat (Oct 5, 2019)

Nox said:


> It's SO ridiculous how people these days can't respect other's opinion and agree to disagree. Like, it's not even funny
> 
> "This week, _*this show*_ was better than _*that show_* in my opinion."
> "omggggg no it wasn't are you kidding me? Unfollowed! Blocked! Done talking to you! I just can't! Ur a clown! hurrrrr!"



ugh dude yes. I get so sick of this. It's bad if you go on reddit too and try to discuss a show or sth and say that it's anything other than the best thing since sliced bread. you can like something and still give it criticism and it's not life or death if someone doesn't like your favorite show.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 5, 2019)

whatever.
so tired of you bringing up "wHaTs YoUr CaReEr" at dinner, and then getting mad at me BC IM EATING AND DONT WANT TO TALK


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm back in this cesspool of favoritism


----------



## Darby (Oct 5, 2019)

I got a friend and I’m too stupid to figure out what to do about it... I’m a bit of a recluse and have never done social media and it’s a miracle I found this place and can sort of use it but I think after being here for so long that I should figure out how to friend someone back, especially if they’ve bothered with me in the first place... Thank you for that if you ever see this and I remain clueless.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 5, 2019)

headache. hdjshsjak


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 6, 2019)

Ugh, I hate pimples. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ugh, I hate pimples. :c



Same can they begone please D:

I should really go study today too but mom is home and whining... bruh get some self-esteem.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hopeless Opus said:


> whatever.
> so tired of you bringing up "wHaTs YoUr CaReEr" at dinner, and then getting mad at me BC IM EATING AND DONT WANT TO TALK



Me all time I'm at a dinner or with parents like no stfu and let me live my own way.

Also too much **** coming up next weeks kms.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2019)

People who think that just because you're single you're "lonely" or "looking for somebody" or people who compare themselves to others who ARE in relationships thinking they too have to be in a relationship to be happy like them, like wtf?! THINK FOR YOURSELVES PEOPLE, STOP COMPARING YOUR HAPPINESS TO THEIRS!! Also, THERE IS NOTHING WRONG W/ BEING SINGLE, IT DOES NOT NECESSARILY MEAN YOU ARE LONELY(I mean, HELL, you can have friends and just be satisfied w/ that)!! Some of us like being hermits, OKAY?!?! JESUS-****ING-CHRIST-ON-A-POGO-STICK!!!!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 6, 2019)

I hate how technology is not only expensive, but still *absolutely* ****ty.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2019)

Depressed af! Broke out in tears today...will I ever be okay?! ;n;


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 6, 2019)

Feels like everyone hates me here since I don't subject to ass kissing bullies.


----------



## HotNotHut (Oct 6, 2019)

Thought during fall break I could get the old group back together but turns out every school does it differently. Glad I get to see everyone again but wish it was at the same time.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 6, 2019)

Great Aunt's in the hospital and probably won't make it


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 6, 2019)

If it were up to me I would destroy this planet, and all the filth that infest it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 6, 2019)

The whole dinner, I had to hear my mom ranting about my hair. About how much hair I'm losing. She's worried about me turning like her. 

...And she's still venting about me. And pitying herself. Like, how am I going to take care of myself without her? 

I think she's driving her insecurities on me, as well. 

...She's pitying herself over and over again...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2019)

Nevermind


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2019)

Cramps, man.


----------



## seeds (Oct 7, 2019)

Wow he had the guts to do that.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 7, 2019)

certain bts fans piss me off so much i cant rn


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 7, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Cramps, man.



If it's a charlie horse, vinegar works for some reason.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 7, 2019)

Busy like a ****. Limit of physical exhaustion right there. -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> People who think that just because you're single you're "lonely" or "looking for somebody" or people who compare themselves to others who ARE in relationships thinking they too have to be in a relationship to be happy like them, like wtf?! THINK FOR YOURSELVES PEOPLE, STOP COMPARING YOUR HAPPINESS TO THEIRS!! Also, THERE IS NOTHING WRONG W/ BEING SINGLE, IT DOES NOT NECESSARILY MEAN YOU ARE LONELY(I mean, HELL, you can have friends and just be satisfied w/ that)!! Some of us like being hermits, OKAY?!?! JESUS-****ING-CHRIST-ON-A-POGO-STICK!!!!


Lol Sorry man, I shouldn't be laughing, but xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



MelloDimensions said:


> Feels like everyone hates me here since I don't subject to ass kissing bullies.


Don't you dare ****ing include me in "everyone" Mello? Because I like you very much~


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 7, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Busy like a ****. Limit of physical exhaustion right there. -.-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Don't really see why that is, but okay.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 7, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Feels like everyone hates me here since I don't subject to ass kissing bullies.



There are ass kissing bullies here?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 7, 2019)

Those people from europcar are starting to break my nerves.. I am a very shy person,
but when I call to get a huge problem solved and the guy doesn't even want to let
me finish explaining and trying to brush me off as "yeah, idc tho we keep your 600€ lol"..
uffffffffff I was so close tell him to shut the *** up so that I could actually explain
my fcking situation. Holy ****, for what are they even getting paid?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 7, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There are ass kissing bullies here?



Meaning that there are bullies, and I don't want to kiss their asses.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2019)

The amount we got to read for each week... can you maybe focus on teaching so we don't have to do it all... yawn. oh well gonna bite the sour apples and do 2 more today at least, I guess.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2019)

Don’t see the reason why people feel the need to be rude to me for no reason... but whatever.

Also, a lot of my friends are either no longer contacting me or are no longer online.  It’s kind of sad to be honest.  I don’t know why it is, but it’s bothering me.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> If it's a charlie horse, vinegar works for some reason.



Oh hun...


----------



## Pondo (Oct 7, 2019)

I think someone on another forum website has some beef with me from like 4 years ago
Like they were crushing on my friend who was really not into it (and the age gap was at least 6 years, so)
I wanna smooth things over but I think they'll just block me instead ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 7, 2019)

I still have a lot of work to do before I can truly go on break. It doesn't technically start til after my last class tomorrow, so I have time to do the stuff, but I just wanna get it done and over with lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> If it's a charlie horse, vinegar works for some reason.



Er, not that kind of cramping. It's, uh, feminine stuff. *coughs*


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 7, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Oh hun...



Did I offend?


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2019)

Zane said:


> getting the feeling this friendship might be over soon



yep i was correct 
this sucks ?cause i?m actually pretty tight with this guy?s dad and i?m scared this is gonna effect that D:


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Did I offend?



Lol no I just thought it seemed really innocent since it was obvious to me (as a lady) what she meant.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 7, 2019)

I'd say something, but who cares anyway?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 7, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I'd say something, but who cares anyway?



Did something specific here cause you to be mopey?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 7, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Did something specific here cause you to be mopey?



A high degree of favoritism, and bias for someone uninteresting, and egregious at that.  I'm more baffled than mopey, but I'm still mopey.  Thanks for taking notes.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2019)

I couldn't help myself from cussing just now. Thankfully, my mother didn't hear me. 

My mom just spent a hot five minutes or so ranting just because someone had moved the bleach sprayer into the garage. She actually felt the need to lecture both my grandma and my grandpa individually about where the bleach sprayer should be. She said something along the lines of, _"I have to get angry in order for you to remember."_ Really. Then accusing my grandma, and how she always denies everything. My mother can make a big fiasco over the most trivial things. I just stood there shaking my head at the whole situation.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 8, 2019)

I was given short notice of a birthday dinner in a few days. Decided to find a Hocus Pocus Funko Pop as they have a wall full of horror themed pops. It seems they have a few already from that show. They really want the one of Mary holding Cheese puffs.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2019)

I was working on my chevron patterned bracelet, but then I accidentally mixed up the strings and made a knot that's hard to undo. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I was working on my chevron patterned bracelet, but then I accidentally mixed up the strings and made a knot that's hard to undo. :c



I have a feeling I'd do the same, I suck at keeping track sometimes if it's more than one type of direction/knot etc.  I'm sorry tho :/

Hope u can do it tho <3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 8, 2019)

I mean, I get it. Renovations can be tough. But goddamn, now that I have pretty much "destroid" the only real home-feeling
area in the house to get it done renovated.. it's hurting me, like literally. It feels like I am not sleeping in my home anymore,
more like on a constructionside. It's making me so depressed that I lost the motivation for like.. anything. 
I hope I will be able to finish it up tomorrow, because I am really getting in a toxic mood if I have to stay much longer like that.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2019)

A lot of things, to be honest.


----------



## Dim (Oct 8, 2019)

Mentally and emotionally unstable af rn. I think I need to step away from certain **** but I can't


----------



## Seroja (Oct 8, 2019)

my procrastinating a s s


----------



## Zane (Oct 9, 2019)

how in de hell do people resize their art to 100 px and still have it look good yall wizards


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 9, 2019)

Once again I have struggle eating. Why? Because of a stupid unnecessary painful comment.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Once again I have struggle eating. Why? Because of a stupid unnecessary painful comment.



Hey, if you wanna talk about it just hmu okay? <3 Try not to let it get to you.


----------



## Pixori (Oct 9, 2019)

I feel so insecure with my art and am always comparing myself with others. I'm 27 and I have no social life. I still live with my in-laws and I can't get a job bc of my disability. I want to be a writer but I also have attention issues which make it hard for me to concentrate on any given thing. 


I can't make any friends no matter how hard I try because I'm such a boring person with no personality. All I ever do is spam cutesy faces and try to be overly sweet bc I don't want people to think I'm an unapproachable person. I feel literally invisible to the world. Like I don't exist. I have a tendency to allow myself to get insecure and believe the people trying to communicate with me, hate me. It always ends up with me distancing myself to the point where people don't talk to me bc they feel I'm standoffish and can easily abandon friends.

When people talk and I try to push myself to join in, they always stare and ignore me and continue talking amongst themselves. My wife is super kind to me and always there but I do feel like a burden sometimes because I never leave the house really and I'm overly sensitive and a crybaby at times.

I also miss roleplaying a lot but I find it difficult to concentrate. 

My family has pretty much abandoned me and only talk to me out of obligation at times. I never call, I never text I just don't communicate very well and I'm one of the only introverts in my VERY extroverted family so it's hard to find common ground and I'm always a killjoy to them.

I hate myself. I feel like a waste of space.

I try to push myself to improve... Like lose weight, put on makeup, cut my hair in different ways but I'm literally so ugly and repulsive. I have anxiety and I hate it. I feel like there's a constant weight in my chest.

I'm just so... ah.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 9, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Hey, if you wanna talk about it just hmu okay? <3 Try not to let it get to you.



It's hard to not let it get to me, when the it's from my boyfriend..


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 9, 2019)

How does one go ago about being horrible, and uninteresting enough to have mods bend over for me at my whim?

Had another post deleted

Any tips?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 9, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> How does one go ago about being horrible, and uninteresting enough to have mods bend over for me at my whim?
> 
> Had another post deleted
> 
> Any tips?



If it's not for a good reason, tell another mod about it. 
That's abuse of power, if they don't have a reason for it..


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 9, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> If it's not for a good reason, tell another mod about it.
> That's abuse of power, if they don't have a reason for it..



Pfft
I'll probably be banned if I tell another mod about it knowing how this site operates.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 9, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Pfft
> I'll probably be banned if I tell another mod about it knowing how this site operates.



Talk to Vrisnem, she's a very fair person. She wouldn't ban you for no reason


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 9, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Talk to Vrisnem, she's a very fair person. She wouldn't ban you for no reason



I'm starting to think even a simply "Hey" is enough for them to be like "WATCH HER"


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I'm starting to think even a simply "Hey" is enough for them to be like "WATCH HER"



As Princess Mipha said, feel free to contact me. Alternatively you could make a thread in Contact the Staff where all admins and mods can see. If there's a problem we absolutely encourage you to talk to us rather than keeping it to yourself. 

---

It's 3pm and I'm only just sitting down for lunch. Can't even take my full hour cos I need to be back in the lab in 20.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm angry at myself because I overreacted about something which isn't such a big problem at all.
My dad's right, I need to chill and take certain things easy...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 9, 2019)

Still haven't really sorted out the things with the person. 
Also because of that I couldn't eat anything all day. Like, the only thing that is in my belly is water and a glass of Cola Zero.
At one point I felt really hungry, made some food but then ended up not being able to eat it and by now I am not even feeling
the hunger anymore..


----------



## namiieco (Oct 9, 2019)

my dance studio isnt replying to my booking


----------



## Zane (Oct 9, 2019)

I think I'm getting a cold. D:


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 9, 2019)

boyfriend left early. wish he'd stay longer.
also, i dont want to study. hngh


----------



## Dim (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm so done with my family's hypocrisy. **** them!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2019)

There's always drama in the house. Bickering, bickering.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 10, 2019)

*****es are so damn annoying getting offended over EVERYTHING
if you can't take the heat, GET OUT OF THE KITCHEN.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 10, 2019)

My cats knocked down my phone while it was charging.. it seems as the charginghole on the phone is now bent 
and now it's very sensitive with charging T-T

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow ok. Nevermind. Don't tell me you got an actual answer from europcar, yeah.. let me be an idiot who calls them again and again to resolve your ****. Thanks.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2019)

My teacher, and to an extent the group who think she is really good, I guess they had similar teachers and knows to adapt and I'm just dumb cause I don't get what she(teacher) wants that well..? Idk. She used the whiteboard like once in these times, probs because another girl was there watching her as part of some education but still... ugh. Can't be soon enough the next part of the course/class starts.

If you wonder why I semi-hate her so much is because she can't teach us and wants us to answer everything and "guess" what she wants as for discussing the literature, and she almost never repeat what we read in a good way, or the areas the paper covered. I mean we did lyric/poetry twice cause there were a lot by then but she didn't help. Also she has some hidden agenda on what we should analyze (and apparently what is not analyze-able). Also she doesn't encourage to any discussion at all, and basically take whatever she wants for the right and everything else/everyone else is wrong... Also it doesn't feel like the first class in literature you would take but that's just me. I just hope this Woolf novel will be good to discuss or... idk. Bleeeeh.

Sorry for the rant but tl;dr my teacher sucks major golf balls ://


----------



## auroral (Oct 10, 2019)

As someone who makes money selling art, having the colors on my new laptop be so drastically different from my old one / phone just makes me wanna cry literally every time I have to color something. I finish it, look at it on my phone, and see just how terrible it looks lmao. I hate thiiiiiiiiiiis.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2019)

Pixori said:


> I feel so insecure with my art and am always comparing myself with others. I'm 27 and I have no social life. I still live with my in-laws and I can't get a job bc of my disability. I want to be a writer but I also have attention issues which make it hard for me to concentrate on any given thing.
> 
> 
> I can't make any friends no matter how hard I try because I'm such a boring person with no personality. All I ever do is spam cutesy faces and try to be overly sweet bc I don't want people to think I'm an unapproachable person. I feel literally invisible to the world. Like I don't exist. I have a tendency to allow myself to get insecure and believe the people trying to communicate with me, hate me. It always ends up with me distancing myself to the point where people don't talk to me bc they feel I'm standoffish and can easily abandon friends.
> ...




Hey, I know this is late, but I just wanted to say you?re not alone in feeling this way.  I know others who are insecure with their art, and I think it just takes a lot of consistent, good practice to get better at it (I?m not an artist myself, just what I heard).  I can definitely relate to feeling invisible and not being able to make friends or feeling like I don?t have much personality.  I?m also more of an introvert as well.  I also don?t feel like my appearance is that great as well.

I would just say to start trying to think about positive things, things that you DO like about life and yourself.  Also, not necessarily putting yourself out there, but helping others and being positive towards others can help as well.  I think the more people realize you want to help them the more they?ll want to try and help you as well, whether it?s something serious like giving help with a task or skills, or even anything as basic as talking to each other about how each other is doing and giving each other motivation to get through the day/week/etc.  All of that is what I do anyway.

I hope that you can stop feeling this way soon and start feeling more confident about things.  ^^


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2019)

Carphone warehouse are awful. I'm blocking a new number everyday - they just keep calling from new ones!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Carphone warehouse are awful. I'm blocking a new number everyday - they just keep calling from new ones!



Yeah they seem really trashy, glad I don't have to deal with their equivalent here.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 10, 2019)

I always have to use the bathroom as soon as I start relaxing.  Why body


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2019)

Been in a crappy mood ever since I left that class.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 10, 2019)

I hate this house. I hate how you make it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2019)

I've been pretty emotional tonight. Just, my English teacher seems to be a considerate and kind-hearted person. I was crying quite a lot in the bathroom earlier, because of a daydream I had in there. I was in his class, and one of his young daughters was in the room. My teacher was playing with her, and seemed to care for his daughter very much. _"Awesome! I'm so proud of you!" _ 
... I imagined him saying these encouraging things. That thought had me bawling my eyes out. His daughters are so lucky.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2019)

Headache...mostly from thinking too much!


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 10, 2019)

sprained my ankle, in really bad shape and i have to be a potato in bed all day tomorrow


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 10, 2019)

I am having a coffee at the lovely time of 11pm like a moron


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2019)

Bothered by a lot of things still, including this stupid exam I have to take tomorrow for a class I may not pass.  I don’t know why this is even required to be honest.  The class wasn’t taught the right way and the professor certainly didn’t help.  Honestly, **** this.

My family also wants me to come home for the weekend, but I don’t want to come home.  I want to be by myself... forever...


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 11, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I always have to use the bathroom as soon as I start relaxing.  Why body



This happens to me when I?m relaxing too but also when I?m anxious. Sometimes it makes me not want to drink water throughout the day in case I have to go to the bathroom suddenly during something important :?I

I?ve been worried lately about the electricity and water cuts that are happening randomly in our area, which will only increase once the dry season starts. Last week when there was a water cut we had to turn our reserve tank on and it burst, flooding our top floor and damaging the ceiling.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm angry at people. They're the reason my dad can't get any sleep, or come home before 9pm.

My dad's a plumber, darn good at his job and he can do more than just that (even though he lacks common sense, he's incredibly smart). People ask him for help...but...
His coworkers are being incompetent, either taking too long on their own or not bothering to show, which means my dad has to run around all over the place to clean up after them. And the clients that are affected take out their irritation on him instead,  all "Why are you taking so long?! We needed this done last week! If you're not gonna do your job, we'll pick someone else!" They're badgering him and snapping at him for no good reason, and all he can do is just let them fume and fix their problems.
I hate them! They should be grateful it's getting done at all!  My dad works so freaking hard, he's never taken a single vacation, he tries so hard to fix everything, and all they do is yell at him and keep him away from us! When he gets home, it's all he can do to not pass out. I don't think he's had a good night's sleep since I was in elementary school. Why does he have to suffer because of others? Why do they just keep yelling at him? Why, why, why...?

He's still not home yet for the day. And he has to go back into that mess in five hours. I hate this...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry, everybody...I think that was a bit much...


----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2019)

^Sounds like your dad deals w/ too many ungrateful ****heads! Society can be so cruel at times...pisses me off! Kudos to your dad for being quite the respectable man!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 11, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Sounds like your dad deals w/ too many ungrateful ****heads! Society can be so cruel at times...pisses me off! Kudos to your dad for being quite the respectable man!



I worry about him. This isn't doing anything for his health.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2019)

Forgot my swipe card. Had to double back to the house and as a result missed the train. Gonna be casually rolling in 30 mins late.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 11, 2019)

My friends bf just broke up with her for the most useless reason ever. 
He literally used something totally dumb as an excuse to be able to break up.
He just wanted his freedom, tzz..


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 11, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> This happens to me when I’m relaxing too but also when I’m anxious. Sometimes it makes me not want to drink water throughout the day in case I have to go to the bathroom suddenly during something important :’I
> 
> I’ve been worried lately about the electricity and water cuts that are happening randomly in our area, which will only increase once the dry season starts. Last week when there was a water cut we had to turn our reserve tank on and it burst, flooding our top floor and damaging the ceiling.



Yeah same here.  Sometimes being anxious is what keeps me from doing anything at all let alone any kind of pee-requisite peeing on myself.

No sleep again, probably the coffee.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 11, 2019)

i was given a grade that i honestly dont think i deserve.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm just trying to listen to my music playlist but after each one ends, it plays annoying ads that I had to skip manually. Really, I'm on the verge of getting adblocker. I don't care if this is gonna cause some negative impact. I JUST WANT TO ENJOY LISTENING IN PEACE.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2019)

Pretty sure that’s the first class in awhile I’m not going to pass.

Fml


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 11, 2019)

My body is so physically fatigued that I'm really starting to feel it now more than ever. :/
(Also mental fatigue but I can't do anything about that til the semester ends haha rip)
I might have to start doing yoga classes soon, I can't keep dealing with this


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2019)

Ugh I regret taking this class so hard and I had to do some class to keep my job. But ehh I guess I need that salary money and I absolutely suck at looking for new jobs neither do I got taught how to do it or write cv's etc. Wish that damn class **** hadn't been a req...


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 11, 2019)

i got so dehydrated from drinking an iced cap yesterday i started to get motion sickness on my way home //facepalm transit also sucks because of snow

i'm still feeling kinda dizzy today


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 11, 2019)

I've got "Breakfast at Tiffany's by Deep Blue Something" stuck in my head yet again.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 11, 2019)

I need some moolah.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 11, 2019)

essentially been asleep the past 32 hours and i think i?m going back that way now. i cant control my emotions anymore


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2019)

normally i enjoy christmas shopping (yea i start early sometimes so what LoL) but spending that money just now did not feel good D; and that was just 1 person down ahaha like 9 more to go

also my sinuses are killing me owwww hate stuffy noses, but i suppose it could be worse


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 11, 2019)

The fact that my family The is poor, we have been for a few years now.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm annoyed at the ampunt of time I've just sent on my project. I guess it was mostly productive, but I was kinda like why do I have to be here? I'd rather be at home rn lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2019)

I made a point of keeping this weekend free because my life is going to be stupidly hectic (well, more so than usual) for the next few weeks. 

Then I got a call saying an appointment I have booked needed to be moved and I could either come in this morning or go in a week later than originally planned (on a day where I already have 4 appts & potentially lunch in another city after). Bah.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 12, 2019)

SMALT: The worlds most advanced smart salt shaker.






Of course comments are disabled.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 12, 2019)

Power went down due to typhoon Hagibis while I was in the bathroom and my body was fully covered with soap foam. Uhh I knew it'll happen.
But what's most annoying is water providing stopped, though my baby will need the meds in a few hours.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Power went down due to typhoon Hagibis while I was in the bathroom and my body was fully covered with soap foam. Uhh I knew it'll happen.
> But what's most annoying is water providing stopped, though my baby will need the meds in a few hours.



Uggh... I read about that typhoon hope you guys are okay ;_;
-

Also timezone please die.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 12, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Power went down due to typhoon Hagibis while I was in the bathroom and my body was fully covered with soap foam. Uhh I knew it'll happen.
> But what's most annoying is water providing stopped, though my baby will need the meds in a few hours.



Be save Yuki! All of you!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Power went down due to typhoon Hagibis while I was in the bathroom and my body was fully covered with soap foam. Uhh I knew it'll happen.
> But what's most annoying is water providing stopped, though my baby will need the meds in a few hours.



Just found out about this.  Hope you guys are staying safe...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm so tired I feel like death.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 12, 2019)

i have a horrid diet whY


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Oct 12, 2019)

Girl power in philippine volleyball. I prefer boys playing volleyball.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 12, 2019)

Bleeeeeggghhhh so full.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 12, 2019)

I gave myself a pressure headache from trying to exercise. I failed to acclimate to the sudden drop in temperature after it rained last night, and it felt like getting a brain freeze just from breathing. My head's killing me...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 12, 2019)

I feel like ****

Get the party balloons TBT I know you love hearing that


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 12, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Uggh... I read about that typhoon hope you guys are okay ;_;
> -
> 
> Also timezone please die.





MelloDimensions said:


> Be save Yuki! All of you!





xRileyx said:


> Just found out about this.  Hope you guys are staying safe...


Thaanks! Power and water have just recovered woooou! XD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2019)

Why can't I have a parent like that? 

... My English teacher seems to be a very lovable father. Goes to his kids' games, cheers them on, spends time with them... I know they're much younger than me, but I really wish I had that. He's a good teacher, as well. We're encouraged to do better, and he seems quite caring. The time when I broke down and cried in his class after school... he actually sat down on one of the desks and talked to me. Supported me. It wasn't one of those lectures where you get criticized or talked down on - he seemed to be quite empathetic. It made me cry even more actually, because of how kind he was. I've only talked to him a couple times, but during those conversations he seemed so nice. I'm crying right now. Why can't I have a parent like him.


----------



## HotNotHut (Oct 13, 2019)

I wish more people made plans with me rather then me reaching out to them. Luckily, I know it's not because they're not interested but they're lazy. I've gained that reputation as the guy that makes the plans. I just wish some days I wake up to a text asking me to lunch.


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 13, 2019)

That a waiter called me a sir. I can't shake that off. >:/


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 13, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Why can't I have a parent like that?
> 
> ... My English teacher seems to be a very lovable father. Goes to his kids' games, cheers them on, spends time with them... I know they're much younger than me, but I really wish I had that. He's a good teacher, as well. We're encouraged to do better, and he seems quite caring. The time when I broke down and cried in his class after school... he actually sat down on one of the desks and talked to me. Supported me. It wasn't one of those lectures where you get criticized or talked down on - he seemed to be quite empathetic. It made me cry even more actually, because of how kind he was. I've only talked to him a couple times, but during those conversations he seemed so nice. I'm crying right now. Why can't I have a parent like him.



Aww hun, I'm really.sorry you don't have a parent like that :/ It's good that you have a teacher like that though! Feel free to chat whenever!
- 

I'm just very concerned right now...and perhaps overthinking things


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 13, 2019)

Probably food poisoning.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 13, 2019)

Feeling really inadequate with this project right now :/ What's the point of me even writing this if my project partner is just going to re-write it? But I can't leave it to her because she just won't write anything...maybe I really am crap at writing after all


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 13, 2019)

Feeling pretty sick in the belly. Cmon, I manage to eat again more and my belly doesn't accept it now or what u-u


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 13, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Feeling pretty sick in the belly. Cmon, I manage to eat again more and my belly doesn't accept it now or what u-u



I thought I've been playing it safe with oatmeal, yogurt and veggies as snacks. What do you think got you?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2019)

There is probably gonna be more tedious parts  of this questline, but at least soon done with this. Hands down it must be one of the more annoying parts to do and I can see they were not lying about all those orbs lol!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 13, 2019)

Sheila said:


> There is probably gonna be more tedious parts  of this questline, but at least soon with this. Hands down it must be one of the more annoying parts to do and I can see they were not lying about all those orbs lol!!



You do look like a younger Jamie Lee Curtis. Take that how you want.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You do look like a younger Jamie Lee Curtis. Take that how you want.



I like her actually so I take that as a compliment. Probably gonna do for some time since my hair went into that "growing in different bits so you have to style it everyday" phase lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 13, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I like her actually so I take that as a compliment. Probably gonna do for some time since my hair went into that "growing in different bits so you have to style it everyday" phase lol



A while ago she was in a white trash flavored murder mystery. Would you call what she has here a mullet?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> A while ago she was in a white trash flavored murder mystery. Would you call what she has here a mullet?



Considering she has wet hair most of time and then it looks she has some late 90s/early 2000s thing not really mullet.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 13, 2019)

My cat keeps knocking over her food bowl.  Anyone know why?


----------



## Haskell (Oct 13, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> My cat keeps knocking over her food bowl.  Anyone know why?



Animals be like that. Click here to find more information as to why.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 13, 2019)

Haskell said:


> Animals be like that. Click here to find more information as to why.



Cool, thanks 
Animal do be like that it would seem


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 13, 2019)

I have a lot of schoolwork to do and I can't get myself to do it anymore. I'm so burned out :,(


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have a lot of schoolwork to do and I can't get myself to do it anymore. I'm so burned out :,(



Ughh feels man :/ Well I've done the sheets for the book but u gotta read some inter-textual thing as well like e_e no


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 13, 2019)

So, I just spent an hour on making this rainbow friendship bracelet. The first row looks like crap. And I really struggled with the yarn... ugh. Maybe I can make bracelets out of those polyester cords or something, cuz dealing with yarn can be a bit tedious. >>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 13, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> So, I just spent an hour on making this rainbow friendship bracelet. The first row looks like crap. And I really struggled with the yarn... ugh. Maybe I can make bracelets out of those polyester cords or something, cuz dealing with yarn can be a bit tedious. >>



?bung macht den meister!
(Practice makes perfect! You got this <3)



I'm still sad about schoolwork. Honestly I'm pretty sure that schoolwork is what's getting in the way of my happiness. I don't know what to do about it. Ugh.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 13, 2019)

aaaaah I activated the free trial for the gold pass on Mario Kart Tour and didn't realise that it was due to renew itself. My credit card and everything was set up so I could activate it, and now it has automatically charged me for a months gold pass. Now I've been charged for something that I'm not even intending to use lol


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2019)

Why is life worth living if all you’re doing is battling mediocrity?  I’m sick of being subpar in some areas of my life.  I don’t want to just be good.  I want to be great.

Smart enough to realize how miserable my life is, but not smart enough to overcome it.


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 13, 2019)

My friend back in Japan hasn't responded in a while. She lives in Yokohama, where the typhoon hit. I'm a bit worried.

I have a couple of trades to do so that's doing a bit of stress.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Oct 13, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Why is life worth living if all you’re doing is battling mediocrity?  I’m sick of being subpar in some areas of my life.  I don’t want to just be good.  I want to be great.
> 
> Smart enough to realize how miserable my life is, but not smart enough to overcome it.



Anyone can be smart enough to realize how miserable their life is. It's up to the individual how smart they allow themselves to in order to overcome it. Any person of whatever circumstance can do it- and they have- but some choose not to. You've got to have the will and the determination to make the changes necessary to achieve the life you want.

You want to be great? Strive for greatness. Open your eyes to the fact you deserve better, and in a confident way- demand that of yourself!* Life is always worth living- if not for others; yourself.* You can do it!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2019)

Mayor Monday said:


> Anyone can be smart enough to realize how miserable their life is. It's up to the individual how smart they allow themselves to in order to overcome it. Any person of whatever circumstance can do it- and they have- but some choose not to. You've got to have the will and the determination to make the changes necessary to achieve the life you want.
> 
> You want to be great? Strive for greatness. Open your eyes to the fact you deserve better, and in a confident way- demand that of yourself!* Life is always worth living- if not for others; yourself.* You can do it!



I’ve heard this advice countless times whenever I asked for advice from people.  It may have been worded differently, but it was the same general message.  Unfortunately I’m asking for specifics on how to do this, and it looks like it’s just something I’m going to have to do on my own and talk to my therapist about.  I really only live for others at this point.  I don’t consider myself that great or mature of a person.  Thanks for responding, nonetheless.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Oct 13, 2019)

I completely understand. I wish I could help you with the specifics, but I could only to that if I knew you personally. Asking about things like that isn't my business. I can, though, wish you the best of luck in seeking what you're looking for.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 13, 2019)

Today's just been really conflicting for me, honestly. I guess that's how it usually is. I keep on saying to myself that it's _okay_ to feel like this - I'm allowed to feel emotions like anger and sadness. I'm just not allowed to express these kinds of emotions. My mom usually screams at me or just ignores me if I do so. I've always been told that I have nothing to be upset about, and to keep a cheerful face wherever I go - especially in public. Even if I feel like utter crap, I have to fake a smile for the crowd. That's what my mom has told me. She has always invalidated my emotions. It's mentally exhausting, having to reassure your own self that it's okay to have these perfectly normal feelings. I'm always at a battle with myself.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 13, 2019)

I was in the middle of watching Erased and my brother called me to pick him up from the gym. So I went to pick him up and told him that I was watching it.... THEN HE SPOILED ME because he thought i finished watching it!! So now I know who the murderer is


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2019)

i’m on a rare 3 day weekend and so far i’ve done absolutely nothing 8( i wish i could go see my friends but they’re on different work schedules than me. sigh


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 13, 2019)

I miss you. I'll see you soon, not for as long as I want, but it's something I guess.

I just don't know how much I can handle though.


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2019)

As I was going to bed last night I got text someone I haven't seen in a while was nearby. We got through over 3 bottles of wine between us. I'm gonna die at work today. Pretty sure I'm still drunk and I've a meeting in 2hrs.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 14, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> As I was going to bed last night I got text someone I haven't seen in a while was nearby. We got through over 3 bottles of wine between us. I'm gonna die at work today. Pretty sure I'm still drunk and I've a meeting in 2hrs.



Sounds like your prepared.


----------



## Dim (Oct 14, 2019)

I skipped dinner this evening, then decided to have shrimp with cocktail sauce past midnight. Yeah... big mistake.


----------



## Pixori (Oct 14, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Hey, I know this is late, but I just wanted to say you?re not alone in feeling this way.  I know others who are insecure with their art, and I think it just takes a lot of consistent, good practice to get better at it (I?m not an artist myself, just what I heard).  I can definitely relate to feeling invisible and not being able to make friends or feeling like I don?t have much personality.  I?m also more of an introvert as well.  I also don?t feel like my appearance is that great as well.
> 
> I would just say to start trying to think about positive things, things that you DO like about life and yourself.  Also, not necessarily putting yourself out there, but helping others and being positive towards others can help as well.  I think the more people realize you want to help them the more they?ll want to try and help you as well, whether it?s something serious like giving help with a task or skills, or even anything as basic as talking to each other about how each other is doing and giving each other motivation to get through the day/week/etc.  All of that is what I do anyway.
> 
> I hope that you can stop feeling this way soon and start feeling more confident about things.  ^^



Oh no please don't worry, it makes me happy that anyone would pay attention to my rambling complains haha. I appreciate it! I am trying to improve so that I'm at a level where I can be completely happy with. It's just sometimes so discouraging when I feel like no matter what I'm bad at everything. I have such a pessimistic mindset and I'm aware that I have it but it's like... So hard to shake, y'know?  ; v ;

I'm happy but sad at the same time that someone would feel the same as I do. Happy to find a kindred spirits but sad that someone feels as down about themselves as I do bc it's not fun. At all. I'm so sorry. 

Thank you for your advice though, like I definitely want to move in a direction that's more positive, mindset wise. I'll work on it. I hope the same for you! That life angles you in a direction you'd prefer and that you're able to feel more positive!!!
Thank you again. Sincerely! <3


----------



## Thunder (Oct 14, 2019)

i feel like i'll go weeks at a time without anyone calling me and then in the span of three days i get spam calls blowing up my phone like 4 times a day.


----------



## rianne (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm going through another one of my infamous existential crises.  I don't feel like I have a reason to be down but I just _am_. And I can't talk to anyone about it so I'm like oh well, better just keep on going.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2019)

Mayor Monday said:


> Anyone can be smart enough to realize how miserable their life is. It's up to the individual how smart they allow themselves to in order to overcome it. Any person of whatever circumstance can do it- and they have- but some choose not to. You've got to have the will and the determination to make the changes necessary to achieve the life you want.
> 
> You want to be great? Strive for greatness. Open your eyes to the fact you deserve better, and in a confident way- demand that of yourself!* Life is always worth living- if not for others; yourself.* You can do it!



I honestly need to hear this. Sometimes it can be hard to find the willpower to make yourself happy, especially is you suffer from depression (like I do). Despite feeling worthless a lot of the time, I'm constantly trying to remind myself that there is something better and that I just need to be patient (though ngl I think I've been patient for a reaaaally long time).


----------



## mogyay (Oct 14, 2019)

I'M RLY NERVOUS ABOUT TRAVELLING ON MY OWN


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2019)

mogyay said:


> I'M RLY NERVOUS ABOUT TRAVELLING ON MY OWN



Travelling alone is a great experience. It does wonders for improving confidence.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 14, 2019)

If you drive, and upon learning received a boost from that.  Travelling alone further increases that feeling.  My advice is getting to know your location before going at all: Hotels, rentals, places to eat, etc.

I got another unproductive day ahead woo


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 14, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> As I was going to bed last night I got text someone I haven't seen in a while was nearby. We got through over 3 bottles of wine between us. I'm gonna die at work today. Pretty sure I'm still drunk and I've a meeting in 2hrs.



I'd like to know how this went. Also what wine did you have?


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'd like to know how this went. Also what wine did you have?



We were drinking Casillero del Diablo Cabernet Sauvignon. 

I sobered up before the meeting, thankfully! But on 4hrs sleep and PMSing on top of the hangover I was no use to anybody and ended up home by lunchtime.


----------



## maple22 (Oct 14, 2019)

My English assignment is going to be late because I can't find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 14, 2019)

mogyay said:


> I'M RLY NERVOUS ABOUT TRAVELLING ON MY OWN



Ahhh, I definitely would be too but I think it'll be good to be able to experience that! Good luck mog <3


----------



## mogyay (Oct 14, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ahhh, I definitely would be too but I think it'll be good to be able to experience that! Good luck mog <3



thank u angel!!!

it's not so much being alone as it is if something goes wrong i panic lol, i'm sure i'll be ok thoo, just gotta not turn into a little ball of anxiety if i get lost


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 14, 2019)

mogyay said:


> thank u angel!!!
> 
> it's not so much being alone as it is if something goes wrong i panic lol, i'm sure i'll be ok thoo, just gotta not turn into a little ball of anxiety if i get lost



I feel you on that. There may be some unfavorable situations that you'll encounter, but just try and remain calm alright? It can be tough to do so, but the things we're nervous about are probably not as extreme as we make it out to be. I believe in you mog! <3


----------



## mogyay (Oct 14, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I feel you on that. There may be some unfavorable situations that you'll encounter, but just try and remain calm alright? It can be tough to do so, but the things we're nervous about are probably not as extreme as we make it out to be. I believe in you mog! <3



omg u're so lovely, thank u so much for ur words, i already feel like i can achieve anything!!!!! :' ) i defo stress way too much about things tho, this will be good for me, i need to get out my own bubble ya kno, ty angel


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 14, 2019)

mogyay said:


> omg u're so lovely, thank u so much for ur words, i already feel like i can achieve anything!!!!! :' ) i defo stress way too much about things tho, this will be good for me, i need to get out my own bubble ya kno, ty angel



Np sis (;


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 14, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> We were drinking Casillero del Diablo Cabernet Sauvignon.
> 
> I sobered up before the meeting, thankfully! But on 4hrs sleep and PMSing on top of the hangover I was no use to anybody and ended up home by lunchtime.



At least you gave yourself an out.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 14, 2019)

netflix app keeps crashing


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2019)

my 3ds died last night and I don't remember if I saved or not. I remember saving alot but I don't know if I saved before I stopped playing. Lets see what I have to redo now....


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2019)

I’m okay now.  I just don’t like the rain.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 14, 2019)

Almost started a fire using the popcorn button on a bag of popcorn in the mic.


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2019)

i'm gonna die of hunger


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 14, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Almost started a fire using the popcorn button on a bag of popcorn in the mic.



The odor still lingers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> i'm gonna die of hunger



I'd buy you a sandwich if i could.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 14, 2019)

Feeling kinda tired, man. But I still got some schoolwork to do.


----------



## Dim (Oct 14, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Feeling kinda tired, man. But I still got some schoolwork to do.


same. Don't wanna work tomorrow. It's ****ing killing me >_>


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 14, 2019)

In order today...:

1. Had to wake up early to make sure my little brother caught his bus. Normally, this isn't a problem, but my stomach was upset. Trying to head downstairs while hunched over is a bit terrifying when you're only half awake. 

2. The neighbors in 3382 were having yard work done at this time (7:00am), all the way to about 4-5pm. However, this is not the problem; the dogs belonging to 3378 decided they didn't like that, and began to bark--
WRONG! They were SCREAMING like a squeaky toy caught in a tornado! And they didn't stop until 8pm! THAT IS 13 HOURS OF NON-STOP YAPPING!!!  WHY WOULD YOU SUBJECT YOUR NEIGHBORS TO THIS?!

3. After dealing with my brother, I wanted to go back to sleep so my stomach would stop hurting--but guess whose room is closest to the dreaded ankle-biters of 3378??? Not to mention that the windows are dead thin! I even used heavy-duty earplugs to try and block out the sound (I would've used my range-mufflers, but then I would've missed my alarm at noon), and it STILL wasn't enough. Guess who DIDN'T get to get the hours of sleep she still needed or to fix her stomach?

4. I wanted something noisy later in the day to drown out the noise--only to find out that our internet was shut off...no Spotify or tablets for me! To make it even "better", my phone ran out of service, so I couldn't even tell anyone it was out until they came home...geez... (but I'm very grateful that my dad helped fix the service problem) 

5. I screwed up while trying to exercise yesterday, and now I'm stuck with painful shin splints (and I broke my favorite water bottle because my stupid butterfingers dropped it   ) I'm not sure what the term for it is, but the pain extends all the way up into my thighs. It feels like somebody tried to crush my legs with a steamroller. I wanna cry.


This concludes my rant. Sorry about that, everybody.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 14, 2019)

I have an unnecessarily sensitive fire alarm so abysmal that it goes off from me turning on the stovetop.   While yes, it's necessary in that it may prevent a fire.  It should not immediately go off from the moment I turn on anything that produces heat.  I'm waiting for the day I turn on my sink, and that sets it off at this point.  What's worst is my cat gets absolutely terrified of the sounds.  It's loud, and blarring to a degree that hurts even me let alone a small animal with heightened hearing.  I'm honestly considering suing.


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2019)

havent had a reason to put on anything besides pajamas for the entire long weekend

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'd buy you a sandwich if i could.



aw thanks pal :,)


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 15, 2019)

One of my favorite idols has passed away. :[

Another is my catalog list. I asked for Gracie's and welp...my TBT is gone.


----------



## Dim (Oct 15, 2019)

Every. Damn. Time. They all ALWAYS blame me! I'm so sick of it! Everything is always my fault. I'm always the problem. They always take their anger out on me. 

I've had enough. I'm done talking to my family. I'm done trying to communicate with new people. I'm done trying to contact old friends who left me. They don't care. Some pretend to care but they don't give two ****s about me.


----------



## Seroja (Oct 15, 2019)

Nox said:


> Every. Damn. Time. They all ALWAYS blame me! I'm so sick of it! Everything is always my fault. I'm always the problem. They always take their anger out on me.
> 
> I've had enough. I'm done talking to my family. I'm done trying to communicate with new people. I'm done trying to contact old friends who left me. They don't care. Some pretend to care but they don't give two ****s about me.



I wish I can hug you right now Nox! You don't deserve this, have strength!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 15, 2019)

Nox said:


> Every. Damn. Time. They all ALWAYS blame me! I'm so sick of it! Everything is always my fault. I'm always the problem. They always take their anger out on me.
> 
> I've had enough. I'm done talking to my family. I'm done trying to communicate with new people. I'm done trying to contact old friends who left me. They don't care. Some pretend to care but they don't give two ****s about me.



I was going to ask if you wanted to play smash at some point.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 15, 2019)

aggresive unnecesary post lmao


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2019)

I just used my phone as a phone for the first time in forever. It took me a good couple of minutes to work out how to add a new number.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> I just used my phone as a phone for the first time in forever. It took me a good couple of minutes to work out how to add a new number. &#55357;&#56837;



Now I feel really old cause I mostly actually use my phone for that and texting (and some Discord and surfing but yeah d: )

Also people uploading in FLAC please go jump a cliff


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 15, 2019)

Lost like11 lbs, because too much busyness and possibly excessive lack of sleep during past a few weeks. It's really annoying. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2019)

Forever regretting not waiting for that last minute restock back in 2018 so I could have gotten the now-disco egg ._.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

I really want to play an RPG again.  It's been years.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm pretty sure the reason why I'm so depressed all the time is because I think too much. But it's hard to stop thinking so much when I'm a college student, taking nine classes, literally expected by nine different professors to be thinking all the time???


Man, the American education system is just wild as hell.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm pretty sure the reason why I'm so depressed all the time is because I think too much. But it's hard to stop thinking so much when I'm a college student, taking nine classes, literally expected by nine different professors to be thinking all the time???
> 
> 
> Man, the American education system is just wild as hell.



I’m sorry you have to go through this, friendo.  

I can definitely relate... I’m taking a bunch of classes this semester and it feels like just as I can get some time to stop thinking, I have to start thinking for classes again.

We can make it through this though.  I know we can.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 15, 2019)

I don't really know why I keep on trying to support my friend. 
First she rants like hell about her ex boyfriend, now she says she's going to be friends with him again
and when I needed ONCE her help, she was never there for me. And through all the help I've given her
all she was ever able to say is "Well, at least u have a boyfriend", but in a way, to always try to make 
me feel guilty for having a rather healthy relationship that lasts since a long time. 
Like wtf, why can't she just be happy for me once? Why does she has to make me feel guilty for being
able to make a relationship work? Literally not a single time she was saying, that she's happy for me.
She even sometimes goes as far as making me feel guilty for not being able to hang out more often,
as I am living over 1.300km away now from my hometown. And oh guess what. Everytime I am actually
there she will be suddenly very busy or "sick".. like holy **** girl get your fcking **** together.
Why am I even still friends with her.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2019)

Maaan, I hope I can get the hang of wants she wants from the 'final paper' for this class. Ugh she's gotten better lately but unless we have to do something drama I guess it could be okay. Just got really lost from most of her previous lectures and things so ugh.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2019)

My mother. She's something else.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 15, 2019)

my acne omlllllllllll


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2019)

I need to work on writing this paper and instead I keep watching hilarious variations of the DK Rap lmao


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 15, 2019)

My lips are dry af. Oof, those Santa Ana winds, I hate you. >:[ I mean, there isn't for now, but I still have the effects even though it's humid out. :/


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

Why do I keep eating junk food....


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2019)

Kind of torn up about something that doesn’t really matter.  I’m tired of feeling lonely.  No one here IRL really knows what I’m going through.  I wish someone would just say they care and give me a hug


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2019)

I went to the kitchen to applogize for what I did tonight. I threw a temper tantrum, and I could definitely have handled the situation better. When I did, I just got yelled at and criticized by my mother about how awful my hair is. I did apologize to my mother and grandmother for my actions, but my mom just kept on directing the conversation to my hair. I just left the room.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)

Work tomorrow resulting in only 2 beers tonight.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2019)

What the hell. So my mother said that in our culture, we don't apologize, but we just learn from our mistakes so we don't repeat them in the future. Just... she's just saying that I need to take care of my appearance. I need to eat more so my hair will look better. She's mad at me for not eating. I went to the kitchen to apologize for throwing a temper tantrum, and I did - but my mom was mad at me for not eating. It's because if I don't eat, my hair won't grow - she's screaming right now, about how awful my hair is. _"Don't let me look at you! I've raised you and you had beautiful hair back then, and now this! Americans who give birth are stupid people! Stupid! Stupid! Stupid! You look like a crazy woman!"_

- - - Post Merge - - -

My mother really picks on my appearance. She certainly makes it seem like an awfully important aspect of me, to the point where it's just ridiculous. My looks seem far more important than anything else, it seems. She doesn't ask how my academics are, nor does she ask how I feel - although, I try and do that for her... she makes it seem like I'm so ugly and hideous due to my hair. Apparently, I'm losing a lot of it. These comments and opinions stated by my mother - they really do take a toll of my self-esteem. I don't think I'm pretty. There'd be times when I'd look in the mirror and feel awful afterwards. I remember wearing bright red lipstick once. I caught my mother looking at me, and she had some sort of a proud or admiring look on her face. I just... these things make me feel worthless.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 16, 2019)

I want to know where an octopuss's butt is. Also how to show possession on that noun.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 16, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Kind of torn up about something that doesn?t really matter.  I?m tired of feeling lonely.  No one here IRL really knows what I?m going through.  I wish someone would just say they care and give me a hug










legit same @ being torn up about stuff that doesn't matter though



Dawnpiplup said:


> -snip-


That is quite honestly disgusting behaviour </3 She does realise hair loss can be related to stress/trauma right?? I'm 100% you look beautiful, no matter what your mother says. Both inside and out


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 16, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> What the hell. So my mother said that in our culture, we don't apologize, but we just learn from our mistakes so we don't repeat them in the future. Just... she's just saying that I need to take care of my appearance. I need to eat more so my hair will look better. She's mad at me for not eating. I went to the kitchen to apologize for throwing a temper tantrum, and I did - but my mom was mad at me for not eating. It's because if I don't eat, my hair won't grow - she's screaming right now, about how awful my hair is. _"Don't let me look at you! I've raised you and you had beautiful hair back then, and now this! Americans who give birth are stupid people! Stupid! Stupid! Stupid! You look like a crazy woman!"_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My mother really picks on my appearance. She certainly makes it seem like an awfully important aspect of me, to the point where it's just ridiculous. My looks seem far more important than anything else, it seems. She doesn't ask how my academics are, nor does she ask how I feel - although, I try and do that for her... she makes it seem like I'm so ugly and hideous due to my hair. Apparently, I'm losing a lot of it. These comments and opinions stated by my mother - they really do take a toll of my self-esteem. I don't think I'm pretty. There'd be times when I'd look in the mirror and feel awful afterwards. I remember wearing bright red lipstick once. I caught my mother looking at me, and she had some sort of a proud or admiring look on her face. I just... these things make me feel worthless.



Oh wow, that really sounds horrible.  
I'm pretty sure you are looking very good and anyways. YOU have to like how you look, no one else. 
And don't do things to please someone else, you have to do all that for you, as it's your life afterall.
My mother for example, she has commented multiple times how awful she things my pink hair are
and that I shouldn't have them, which hit me quite hard after all my self-esteem is one of the lowest
in the entire planet, lol. But yet I still have pink hair. Why? Because I like them, I feel more myself
and why would I not do something that makes me happy, just because my mother disagrees with it?
I know when you are living with her it's really though and all, but honestly you should just focus on
what you like, what makes you happy. Want idk, green hair? Then go ahead and do it, even if you mother
will hate on it. It makes you happy, so she has to respect that, and if she doesn't then why would you care?
Just be yourself and don't let her put you down like that. One day she'll eventually stop, once she realises
that it doesn't bring anything and even if she doesn't, there is always the option to break up contact,
which can be heartbreaking, but sometimes things like that are needed to make yourself feel better.

Hope everything is gonna turn out good for you. <3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 16, 2019)

The new screen I've ordered for my bf got cancelled now. 
Really nice.. I better get my 111€ back or I'll really riot.


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2019)

Unwell and stuck in the office all day as a result. Supervisor felt it was for the best.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I went to the kitchen to applogize for what I did tonight. I threw a temper tantrum, and I could definitely have handled the situation better. When I did, I just got yelled at and criticized by my mother about how awful my hair is. I did apologize to my mother and grandmother for my actions, but my mom just kept on directing the conversation to my hair. I just left the room.



Man, you need to stop apologizing to her every single time, otherwise she will keep thinking it's okay to mentally abuse you like that.

Also those large ass jars of sauces and stuff with their child-safe lid :/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 16, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> -snip-





Princess Mipha said:


> -snip-





Sheila said:


> -snip-



Thank you. I really appreciate you all, and I'm glad that my emotions were validated. Means a lot to me. <3


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> legit same @ being torn up about stuff that doesn't matter though



No no, Nessa.  You’re not a joke to me, XD.  I love you and all my other friends from here more than I can put into words.  Without first you and MapleSilver last year, and then NoUsernameHere, Excalibur, and Krefails, and others, I don’t know where I would be right now.

I hope you feel better soon as well.  <3 <3 <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 16, 2019)

There are vegetable rights activists now?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 16, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I want to know where an octopuss's butt is. Also how to show possession on that noun.



Same thing that shoots out both ink, and water for swimming.

I've spoiled myself with breakfast twice now, so with that I now am hungry earlier.


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2019)

Dislocated my toe while putting on a sock. Self-medicating with wine is appropriate, right?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 16, 2019)

I hate how my downloads folder separates everything by date, it didnt do this in the past and its annoying the heck out of me.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 16, 2019)

Giant waterleak in our roof and such struggle with the insurance. Woop Woop. 
I freaking hate this bad luck that me and my boyfriend have. 
Literally everything that could go wrong goes wrong. Love it. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2019)

I have to finish writing a 12-page paper tonight ehehhehhhhh
I already have like eight paragraphs done, but I'm planning on writing 19 and I just really don't feel like doing any more work >_>

Then when this paper is done, I have to write another 1,000 word paper for Friday! Granted, it's only 1000+ words but still! I'm so tired of writing T__T


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Dislocated my toe while putting on a sock. Self-medicating with wine is appropriate, right?



Absolutely. 

Also got the final paper task for this part of the course and ehhh not really sure about the 1st question but I'll make it out I hope. Also we didn't really go through phonology that much so I hope I got it right..?


----------



## Dim (Oct 16, 2019)

Seriously sick of my family being lazy and inconsiderate hypocrites. I'm about to ****ing blow

also 22 guests on this thread wtf???


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 16, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Dislocated my toe while putting on a sock. Self-medicating with wine is appropriate, right?



Just don't get too drunk to where you may fall, and hurt your other toe.  That would be counter productive at its finest.

It's the first cold day of the month, and sleeping in left me ill prepared in a t shirt.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 16, 2019)

A half broken car, much money stolen by carrental company, still problems with my cat, a waterleak in the roof and now a leaking pipe.
Anything else that I have to add? No? I'm fine now or will I have to fear for something else? No? Yes? Well I bet I will randomly find out some random **** again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, just found something to add. My Mom as always not giving a **** about anything of what is happening around me. 
Didn't even mention that she's about to get operated. I'm just her daugther, why would I need to know about something
like that, am I right? Not sure what makes me more mad at this point. My Mom being a literal ***** or all the **** going on
around me.


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2019)

Nox said:


> also 22 guests on this thread wtf???



It's clearly the other staff members and their families after I told them how I hurt myself. They came in here to laugh at me.  



MelloDimensions said:


> Just don't get too drunk to where you may fall, and hurt your other toe.  That would be counter productive at its finest.
> 
> It's the first cold day of the month, and sleeping in left me ill prepared in a t shirt.



And highly likely knowing me! This was the first week in a while I hadn't had bandages somewhere.   

The cold temperatures most definitely need to go away.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 16, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> It's clearly the other staff members and their families after I told them how I hurt myself. They came in here to laugh at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bandages?  Is Lucky your spirit animal? Yeah I'll say that, but then when it gets really hot I'll then say I miss the cold.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2019)

I gotta get this work started ughnghguhfkguhdkfjg


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 16, 2019)

Rewatched some of the scenes from _Mommie Dearest _ and God, I couldn't help but think of my own mother.


----------



## Dim (Oct 16, 2019)

Just leave me be


----------



## maple22 (Oct 16, 2019)

Today is so dark and dreary?no sunlight whatsoever. It's making me feel tired and unwilling to study.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2019)

If I ever have to write an essay this long again I'm actually going to have a mental breakdown.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 16, 2019)

It's not christmas yet


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 16, 2019)

Every Moomin comment section is full of shippers.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 16, 2019)

2 cats fighting outside near my window, just sitting there meowing at each other for like 15mins. I had to go and scare them off TWICE they just kept comin back though, they finally gone now but man cats are crazy.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 17, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> 2 cats fighting outside near my window, just sitting there meowing at each other for like 15mins. I had to go and scare them off TWICE they just kept comin back though, they finally gone now but man cats are crazy.



Oh
My
Gawd
SAME
I have cats fight outside my window in particular at 2am on multiple occasions. I honestly makes me sad hearing them fight.

Me: when I get home from work today I'm going to stay up late playing some ACNL to develop Luminosa! (I got off of work today around 11:15pm and got home close to midnight)
Cramps and headaches all throu out work today and now: haha lol think again c:<

Seriously lately I've been getting random cramps and today the cramps and headache would ping pong throu out the day. Earlier today before work I was in the kitchen and I stopped moving cause I got a random cramp pain that took me by surprise. It hurt worse then my normal cramps, I had to stand there still for a bit before I could move again cause pain. It's not excruciating but they hurt more then normal cramps, enought to almost make me clench and stand awkwardly in pain.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2019)

People bother me in general... the fact that some people I know need to argue, and then won?t stop arguing.  Those saying I need to do certain things more in my life when I really don?t.  Those sorts of things bother me.

But what really bothers me and ticks me off is when a friend treats me poorly and then decides that they?re going to be kind to me again.  Really?  You think everything is fine after the way you treated me before?  Those kinds of people are like, ?I won, right??  And I reply by just shaking my head and saying ?Nah...?  (Pretty sure there?s a scene in an animated adult show like American Dad that has that in it)


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2019)

the annoyingness of being alive is almost too much sometimes


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 17, 2019)

My leg feels tired, I have to do an essay and I feel dumb realizing a plus sign is after the person's name meaning that it is your friend.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 17, 2019)

Bills. My stomach aches because of them!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 17, 2019)

Smells like expired ramen in here.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2019)

Juat thinking about my mother and that smug look on her face when I told her that I could take on the responsibilies that comes with the part-time job and that I could handle it. She's so damn narcissistic. At least we reached a consensus, and I'm allowed to try out for the job. I hate her.



CheryllACNL said:


> My leg feels tired, I have to do an essay and I feel dumb realizing a plus sign is after the person's name meaning that it is your friend.



I recently found out about the plus sign thing, so you're not alone on that. :3


----------



## rianne (Oct 17, 2019)

PMS

That is all.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2019)

I wish my superior could swallow a jar of chill pills. Yes I might or might not do book reservations "slow" because my partner with that is not there every time, and it's not like you helped with it or anything like you do. The other girls were not even supposed to do that and there were lots of book that I had to handle that goes to different places. Plus I had to prepare everything before myself as well, and I think it was like 250 reserved things or such.

The other girls had to do it in the end for reasons but ****ing hell stop treating me like I can't do it at all...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 17, 2019)

I thought the leak in the pipe would be less bad and easier to fix.. now I have to pray that the glue is 
stoping it and will be a temporary fix until we can replace it.. if I can't fix it that will be bad..  
I can't even have any water in the house at the moment until the glue has dried, god.. awful to not
being able to wash hands


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

My piano lesson is in an hour and a half and I always get so worried that my prof is gonna be disappointed in my progress


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 17, 2019)

that i have to actually post to get these weird currency to buy things and too much schoooool y tbt


----------



## seliph (Oct 17, 2019)

im sleepy ):


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 17, 2019)

im so behind lessons lol im just going to pray i finish the exam coverage by sunday :^( on one hand im panicking but on the other hand part of me literally Does Not Care


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2019)

It's cold.


----------



## Dim (Oct 17, 2019)

I'M SO SICK OF MY ****ING FAMILY!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

to them I am just some mental ****** they can just smack around whenever. I wish I were dead sometimes


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm kinda feeling empty recently... like I don't want to do anything with anyone and I'm really worried about my future... I know it's a phase because I've alrady felt this way a lot of times, but I just can't help but feel a bit hopeless right now


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2019)

Just been feeling tired and not really up to anything.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 17, 2019)

My phone only has 8% charge and is going to die though I'm enjoying to read while getting lazy on the blanket which is _pretty rare_ precious free time for me.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 17, 2019)

i cut class (again) to study and it’s bothering me a bit


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm feeling a little low right now.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2019)

feel kinda sick


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

It sucks that I literally just finished an 11-page essay last night and tonight I'm working on YET ANOTHER ESSAY.


I can never catch a break lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 17, 2019)

I kinda feel like just disappearing.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2019)

Omg, I feel bad because of everything that you guys are going through.  I hope things get better for you all soon.  I don’t even know if it’s right for me to be happy when my friends are bothered and in pain.


----------



## Zura (Oct 17, 2019)

I hate when I add an anime song to my Youtube playlist and it gets removed later. It stinks becuase of my horrible memory and It's hard finding what was removed.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 17, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Omg, I feel bad because of everything that you guys are going through.  I hope things get better for you all soon.  I don’t even know if it’s right for me to be happy when my friends are bothered and in pain.








"Be good to yourself, because everyone else is probably out to get you."


----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2019)

^dude don’t ever feel guilty about being happy. Just because your friends are going through a rough patch doesn’t mean you don’t have every right to enjoy your own happiness when you have it.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ^dude don’t ever feel guilty about being happy. Just because your friends are going through a rough patch doesn’t mean you don’t have every right to enjoy your own happiness when you have it.



Thank you, Brooke.  I really needed to hear that.  c:

And thanks as well, Reginald Fairfield.  Though that video made me laugh more than anything, xD


----------



## glasspandabear (Oct 17, 2019)

lol i just saw my online class homework schedule and i want to cry because juggling 2 jobs with constant college work, i'm going to have absolutely 0 free time whatsoever in any way shape or form


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2019)

Off sick. _Again_. Hoping the nausea will clear enough that I can sit and play video games to try take my mind off the other symptoms.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 18, 2019)

Living without having actual water in the house is extremelly difficult..
not even being able to wash the hands, flush the toilet, etc.. :|


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

I can't lick my elbow.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 18, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Living without having actual water in the house is extremelly difficult..
> not even being able to wash the hands, flush the toilet, etc.. :|



Whenever that happened to me, not for reasons as bad as yours of course, I would just go to the gas station to use their bathroom.


----------



## Celinalia (Oct 18, 2019)

Pocket Camp, that New Horizons is still so far away and doesn't support Cloud Save, that I just spilled my tea all over the table and that school starts on Monday ):


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2019)

My superior needs to learn how handle criticism and not spread her bad takes on others.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2019)

Gosh, man. These college applications. :3


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

i actually have to post on the forums...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2019)

I threw up, again! I haven’t done that in 9 months. It’s the second time it happened this year (last time was in January).


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2019)

Bothered by several things still that are preventing me from enjoying the day fully.  I kind of just want to close myself in a dark cave and not come out for awhile...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Bothered by several things still that are preventing me from enjoying the day fully.  I kind of just want to close myself in a dark cave and not come out for awhile...



Same let's go hide together or stuff idk.

Also dad pls jump off a cliff i dont wanna see you you faking ass


----------



## Bcat (Oct 18, 2019)

Can I come to the cave? I’ll bring snacks


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

The time of reckoning has come.....Time to go to work...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I threw up, again! I haven’t done that in 9 months. It’s the second time it happened this year (last time was in January).



Dang, I hope you are feeling alright. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shinichi said:


> Bothered by several things still that are preventing me from enjoying the day fully.  I kind of just want to close myself in a dark cave and not come out for awhile...



 I hope you feel better. I've been in moments like those before, and it's not fun :c I'm hoping the best for you Riley <3


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2019)

i can’t believe i traded my Pinky collectible dude i bought the 1st one sold in the fair shop


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

My arm is super itchy, and I don't know why =w=​


----------



## Dim (Oct 19, 2019)

*Makes thread*
*Checks for spelling errors*
*Posts thread*
*Sees spelling error*


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 19, 2019)

Nox said:


> *Makes thread*
> *Checks for spelling errors*
> *Posts thread*
> *Sees spelling error*
> View attachment 228450



Yo this is me every single time, and I always gave to go correct it, otherwise it'll be there... staring... mocking me...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

It's super cold where I live right now... uuuuuuuuuuuugh ; w ;​


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 19, 2019)

when you call me that what do you think im gonna respond
what do you think im going to act like
do you think im gonna act like, unphased??
it's okay. i think i finally found my answer anyhow ..


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2019)

Spoiler



-I’m now sort of wishing I hadn’t changed my username again because no one gets the reference

-My friend won’t shut up

-People for a group project won’t meet up with me

-today has been slow and boring

-I don’t want to get any older

-both today and yesterday have been terrible days



Everyone and everything just wants to make life extra hard for me, I guess.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm concerned with the end of mlp, there may be an influx of interesting people needing to cling to something else.



Shinichi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I know you before the name change?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2019)

I've thought about getting a haircut. I'll mention it to my mom tomorrow. I'll be expecting disapproval - she prefers long, beautiful hair. The last time I had a haircut, she was openly criticizing about it. Whatever. It's my hair, and I want to do as I please.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm feeling very anxious at the moment.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 20, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I'm feeling very anxious at the moment.



Would it make you feel better if I told you I saw a guy wearing a hoodie covered in ahegao faces, at a fast food place?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 20, 2019)

The one time I decide to treat myself and get those pumpkin chocolate chip cookies THEY DONT HAVE THEM! But ok sure, thats fine, I'm not angry, I'll just get a small box of mini powdered donuts! That'll do, and of course because my day is going splendidly enough, I somehow found a way to cut myself while trying to open the box.

Imagine cutting yourself on a plastic donut box.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 20, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Would it make you feel better if I told you I saw a guy wearing a hoodie covered in ahegao faces, at a fast food place?


Wegh......


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 20, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Wegh......



I'm now wondering if that word has a similar definition here and where you are.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 20, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'm now wondering if that word has a similar definition here and where you are.


If you mean wegh, I guess? That means feeling like this :



And if you mean _the other_, I'm not sure. Over here, what it refers to is something _very_ "inappropriate" to talk about on here. Uwegh.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 20, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> If you mean wegh, I guess? That means feeling like this :
> 
> 
> 
> And if you mean _the other_, I'm not sure. Over here, what it refers to is something _very_ "inappropriate" to talk about on here. Uwegh.



Now you've got me curious


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 20, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> The one time I decide to treat myself and get those pumpkin chocolate chip cookies THEY DONT HAVE THEM! But ok sure, thats fine, I'm not angry, I'll just get a small box of mini powdered donuts! That'll do, and of course because my day is going splendidly enough, I somehow found a way to cut myself while trying to open the box.
> 
> Imagine cutting yourself on a plastic donut box.



I've gotten cuts from cardboard, plastic, ice and paper at work. You're not alone.
Cardboard really?


----------



## Heyden (Oct 20, 2019)

I finished my haunted home design but I can’t find my SD to USB dongle :’(


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2019)

Bummed the design one won, can't do it like at all. Unless I would speedplay PC which I doubt I will have time and dedication to...so yeah just mopey about it don't mind me


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 20, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Now you've got me curious


Well, that's cool you're curious not anxious now. <3


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 20, 2019)

My freaking right shoulder. My right, your left. I must have slept in a weird way last night. I woke up and it was killing me. Now I don?t wanna do anything but lay down. But I?m not sure what they right way to lay down with a sore shoulder is. I might need to go find some pills and hope that helps the pain a bit.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2019)

You know what? I shouldn't even care what you say anymore. I want to cut my hair, and instantly you're saying that I'm going to look like a mad woman. There are different styles, and I'm pretty sure I'll look fine. And when I leave the kitchen, you then tell a little story about a child who always fusses with their parents. Well, I'm not going to listen to you. You're a narcissist, and I have a right to do as I please. From laughing at my mental breakdowns, to physically assaulting me, to comparing myself to you, to criticizing every little detail about me... I don't care anymore. Call me a rebel. I'm going to do what's best for myself, whether you like it or not.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 20, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Well, that's cool you're curious not anxious now. <3



Still pretty anxious


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 20, 2019)

My new bag hasn’t come yet... I hope it comes tomorrow.


----------



## Darby (Oct 20, 2019)

So I decided to take my dog for a walk and order take out instead of going to the grocery store because I didn’t want the hassle of shopping when it’s super busy only to pull up at the park and barely find a parking spot and look up to see a hoard of people and many dogs off their leashes so I told my little dog, two tears in a bucket little guy, two tears so then I called Carrabba’s to place my order and after a very long wait they hung up on me... so I came home. I’m going to fix top ramen as soon as I get over being pissed off. My poor little dog... oh, well, we will try it again tomorrow when everyone is at work and school and I can have the park all to myself.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm so SICK of putting up with your bull****. And I'm sick of myself being too weak to stand up to you.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I'm so SICK of putting up with your bull****. And I'm sick of myself being too weak to stand up to you.



<3 I don't know exactly what your situation is, but I hope things will get better for you. If you need to let off some steam, send me a PM or something, alright?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2019)

Also, having some low energy and a minor headache right now. I often feel this way - perhaps it's because of caffeine withdrawal? Think I may need to grab another cup...


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 20, 2019)

Hayfever.

Dust and pollen.


----------



## Dim (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm so burnt out. I don't even want to go downstairs and make myself dinner. Even if I'm starving. Just wanna lay in my bed forever...


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 20, 2019)

Had a woman at work tell me she's a nurse and feels the need to tell me about ****ing tea tree oil for my acne (little story for those who don't know, I kid you not when I say _it's bad_. I'm not over dramaticizing it, it is bad).

In all seriousness, what's the most polite way to tell a customer to stfu and mind their own damn business?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 20, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Had a woman at work tell me she's a nurse and feels the need to tell me about ****ing tea tree oil for my acne (little story for those who don't know, I kid you not when I say _it's bad_. I'm not over dramaticizing it, it is bad).
> 
> In all seriousness, what's the most polite way to tell a customer to stfu and mind their own damn business?



I remember telling a customer once while I worked for retail that I'm just the cashier not your therapist, and she went on to say that I'm too smart for that place.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2019)

I’m on my way home. We went through a tornado. Although we didn’t get picked up, hail dented our car. We’ll see how bad it got when we get home, but I can’t believe we went through a section a tornado was passing by.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 20, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m on my way home. We went through a tornado. Although we didn’t get picked up, hail dented our car. We’ll see how bad it got when we get home, but I can’t believe we went through a section a tornado was passing by.



Yo tf. I forget about tornadoes (I have hardly any, and the ones here are from storms so they're not like cat 3 or anythin). Honestly they're so frickin scary, I honestly find them worse then hurricanes. Good thing you're safe thou and ot was just a car and not like, person who got hit by hail.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 20, 2019)

I have no energy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2019)

I have trouble sleeping.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 21, 2019)

My foot fell asleep =w=​


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

I have a sore head


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 21, 2019)

I hope my new bag comes today... I hate waiting


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

I’m dreading going to work tomorrow because of drama that happened last time I was there


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2019)

Anxiety.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2019)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I’m dreading going to work tomorrow because of drama that happened last time I was there



Feels man x.x

Also all the librarians complaining probably don't get the time it takes to put up books nor keep them in the right places -.-


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2019)

Stuck in the office cos I'm still ill. Read and signed off 90 documents before lunch. Another 70 to do after!


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 21, 2019)

Why is it so hard to make a transparent background on a pic? Or why can't I find a site which helps
you for free with this? Ugh, I hate that photo program on my PC, useless as always...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 21, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> Why is it so hard to make a transparent background on a pic? Or why can't I find a site which helps
> you for free with this? Ugh, I hate that photo program on my PC, useless as always...



https://www.online-image-editor.com has a good transparency tool


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 21, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> https://www.online-image-editor.com has a good transparency tool



Omg, thank you so much! That helped me a lot!


----------



## Laconic (Oct 21, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> Why is it so hard to make a transparent background on a pic? Or why can't I find a site which helps
> you for free with this? Ugh, I hate that photo program on my PC, useless as always...



Alternatively, the whole point of https://www.remove.bg/ is to make backgrounds transparent !


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 21, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Alternatively, the whole point of https://www.remove.bg/ is to make backgrounds transparent !



Ah, thank you very much! Finally solutions for my dumb picture problem. ;-;


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 21, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> Omg, thank you so much! That helped me a lot!



Woah nice sig!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 21, 2019)

Idk why but like every other day I get really sick to my stomach and have to rush to the bathroom constantly. It's actually really annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2019)

These things having pretty crappy drop rates for the purpose like come on...


----------



## Valzed (Oct 21, 2019)

I have a pounding headache again. It's making my jaw ache.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 21, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idk why but like every other day I get really sick to my stomach and have to rush to the bathroom constantly. It's actually really annoying.



Awhile ago after I moved out, and started eating dinner earlier, things improved for me in that area.


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Stuck in the office cos I'm still ill. Read and signed off 90 documents before lunch. Another 70 to do after!



Managed it with time to spare. 

Now freezing on a train platform. Fingers and toes are numb and my nose won't stop running.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 21, 2019)

Of course work hours improve when there is an event.


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Of course work hours improve when there is an event.



It's how it always goes!

Within a day or two of us deciding on the dates for the Halloween event my work asked me to go to a 2-day conference.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Managed it with time to spare.
> 
> Now freezing on a train platform. Fingers and toes are numb and my nose won't stop running.



:// omg i'm sorry.. that is the worst and especially the nose


----------



## Bcat (Oct 21, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> <3 I don't know exactly what your situation is, but I hope things will get better for you. If you need to let off some steam, send me a PM or something, alright?



ty dawn <3 ily


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2019)

^^Np, ily2 

Also, cramps and stuff. :/


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 22, 2019)

Rain rain go away
Come again another day- WAIT NO DON'T COME AGAIN 
IM TRYING TO HAVE A PARADE HERE


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 22, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Of course work hours improve when there is an event.



Yo same, always when I want to do somethin work keeps me away, even thou gonna normal basis I work 2, maybe 3 days a week.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

Hungry... but too lazy to get up :"D​


----------



## Zane (Oct 22, 2019)

stomach hurt


----------



## Zura (Oct 22, 2019)

Zane said:


> stomach hurt



I've heard drinking a Coke will help with that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> Hungry... but too lazy to get up :"D​



Well you have two hands for a reason. You probably won't need the other tbh 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MelloDimensions said:


> Rain rain go away
> Come again another day- WAIT NO DON'T COME AGAIN
> IM TRYING TO HAVE A PARADE HERE



Yeah somedays, weeks or even months are gonna be like that but ya just gotta stay positive. Make sure you get enough vitamin D 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vrisnem said:


> It's how it always goes!
> 
> Within a day or two of us deciding on the dates for the Halloween event my work asked me to go to a 2-day conference.



Crazy to think that even the mods have lives outside the forums. Thanks for giving us the time out of your busy schedule to make this place nice.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

OOGH. I can't stop coughing :c

If I get sick before my trip, I'm going to be so upset D:<​


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 22, 2019)

Bucky Barnes said:


> OOGH. I can't stop coughing :c
> 
> If I get sick before my trip, I'm going to be so upset D:<​


Aw coughing is hard. On the bright side, it automatically helps working up towards your belly.
Hope it gets better soon!



*My daughter :* *looks at my pfp and sig* Sloppy.
*Me :* Oh yeah you're right.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Aw coughing is hard. On the bright side, it automatically helps working up towards your belly.
> Hope it gets better soon!
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!! I'd hate to see my boyfriend in the sick state I'd be in, if I were to get sick :"D

On another note... I hate how there aren't raids in Pokemon Go at night... >w>​


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 22, 2019)

So this old trash of neighbour decided to go to MY apple trees and cut them brunches off for no reason
and on top of that, he putted the brunches on MY vegetable plants, which are flat and broken now 
because of it. My boyfriend allowed him to take apples, not to freaking cut down OUR trees and
breaking OUR plants, like wtf is going on with people nowadays. I really hope my boyfriend will tell
him to *** off from our garden now and also stops letting his stupid dogs use OUR garden as their
toilet, because I am sick of walking into dog**** every 2nd step.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 22, 2019)

What's with so many guests here?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2019)

I’m feeing sick. The lesson - don’t over-eat.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 22, 2019)

Apparently my entry for the haunted house project doesn't count. I really don't feel like pulling out my game and designing a house for it (nor do I have the time) so I guess I just won't be doing it :/


----------



## Zura (Oct 22, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Apparently my entry for the haunted house project doesn't count. I really don't feel like pulling out my game and designing a house for it (nor do I have the time) so I guess I just won't be doing it :/



I feel your pain. I don't have pocket camp and I deleted my old save ages ago :\


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Apparently my entry for the haunted house project doesn't count. I really don't feel like pulling out my game and designing a house for it (nor do I have the time) so I guess I just won't be doing it :/



What why? cause it was an old one.. well it was in the rules but feels man if it was other reasons


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 22, 2019)

I feel like an idiot in so many stupid insignificant situations :|


----------



## duckykate (Oct 22, 2019)

last night i heard gunshots coming from the house down the street, but i thought it was just fireworks or something so i didnt do anything. today i learned that 3 people were killed. i feel guilty for not doing anything about it and it's eating away at me.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

Deleted my save-data for ACPC... Kinda irritated because I was unsure and just did it off an impulse thought ;w;​


----------



## Dim (Oct 22, 2019)

I feel like my brain is split in half.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 22, 2019)

I’m fine now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 22, 2019)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Deleted my save-data for ACPC... Kinda irritated because I was unsure and just did it off an impulse thought ;w;​



Did you spend a lot on it?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 22, 2019)

Haven’t been feeling well today, probably because I didn’t sleep enough. Could have slept in all day but I didn’t to play on my phone instead ^^’


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 22, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> Haven’t been feeling well today, probably because I didn’t sleep enough. Could have slept in all day but I didn’t to play on my phone instead ^^’



I've done the same exact things, I could have slept or did somethin more productive but I'm always on my phone being distracted. Then before I know it it's 1am and I should have been asleep before then. Or it's time to go to work and I've done nothing truly relaxing, just being distracted on my phone.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 23, 2019)

Yep lol I tend to sleep late even tho I know I can’t sleep past 8-9am. My body just wakes up and doesn’t want to go back to sleep after that for some reason T-T


Why is it so hard to find a show to watch. I just tried 2 and they were so cringy I think I’m the wrong audience


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

My GERD is bothering me.... its keeping me from doing work


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 23, 2019)

I need to sleep. But can't sleep. Because so scared of, if,


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 23, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I need to sleep. But can't sleep. Because so scared of, if,



Who or what do I gotta suplex


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 23, 2019)

One of my guinea pigs is getting more and more overweight and I just don't understand why..
the veterinaire can't help me either, as they can't find any problem. 
I hold guinea pigs since ~15 years now and never had a single overweight one.
The portions I'm giving are already small so she shouldn't gain any weight.. the hay
is fine as well.. I don't understand.. and it's scary because she has trouble to breath now
and I just can't do anything...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2019)

Thinking about what I did today, and I've been feeling guilty and upset about it ever since.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> One of my guinea pigs is getting more and more overweight and I just don't understand why..
> the veterinaire can't help me either, as they can't find any problem.
> I hold guinea pigs since ~15 years now and never had a single overweight one.
> The portions I'm giving are already small so she shouldn't gain any weight.. the hay
> ...



I’m sorry about your guinea pig, Franziska.  I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 23, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> I’m sorry about your guinea pig, Franziska.  I hope she feels better soon.



Thank you.. I hope so too, but I try to make her lose weight already since over a year and all she did gain 100 gramm,
which is huge for a guinea pig. And she is a very small one on top of it, so she should be around ~1200g max. 
and she is almost at 1.400g


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 23, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Thank you.. I hope so too, but I try to make her lose weight already since over a year and all she did gain 100 gramm,
> which is huge for a guinea pig. And she is a very small one on top of it, so she should be around ~1200g max.
> and she is almost at 1.400g


Awww poor little squeaker! I hope it works out for her.  Does she like those little balls that hamsters ride in around the house?  That could be a good start


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 23, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Awww poor little squeaker! I hope it works out for her.  Does she like those little balls that hamsters ride in around the house?  That could be a good start



Oh no, as far as I know those balls are animal cruelty anyways.. s:
I mean, she has tons of exercise, she literally has a 15m? room for herself to run around, which
she does.. and I don't even see her eating any unnormal amount of food. It's really weird.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 23, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Oh no, as far as I know those balls are animal cruelty anyways.. s:
> I mean, she has tons of exercise, she literally has a 15m? room for herself to run around, which
> she does.. and I don't even see her eating any unnormal amount of food. It's really weird.



Those balls are animal cruelty??? That's news to me.  Though I was 10 when I last had a hamster, so it's probably good I don't anymore.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2019)

The fact that at some point there was someone making custom plushies and selling them for THOUSANDS, literally thousands. I need to quit my day job and start makin them plushies


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 23, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Who or what do I gotta suplex



Yuki did mention sleep apnea before. Pretty sure.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2019)

Spoiler:  long rant



I want to apologize to my friend tomorrow. I already said that I was sorry for doing that to her right after I did it, and she said it was alright. Also, I hope I didn't hurt her feelings. I can be pretty sarcastic, and I can cuss like a sailor - I hope I didn't offend her. She's a good friend of mine, and I care about her. 

... I'm pretty calm right now, but I'm also thinking about my family. From what I can see, it's clear that they are not going to change their views. They are still going to stigmatize mental illnesses - they keep calling me crazy and possessed. They're not going to accept that our culture is abusive - it's _not_ acceptable to treat physical and emotional abuse as a sign of love. It's disgusting. Just because of filial piety, or that the elders must always be respected. It's not okay to treat a child like that by any means. As well as thinking that people who commit suicide go to Hell - our religion really makes us believe that. The people who felt like they can't go on and ended their lives because of it have now gone to Purgatory or Hell. As well as discriminating against the LGBTQ+, just because the bible said this and that. There are many things that I personally disagree on, and honestly, one of the reasons I want to break away from my family is to get away from their beliefs. I don't want them to influence me. Their ideals and values, what they believe and do... it just isn't right at all. I want to live separately for other reasons as well - but it all comes down to wanting a more healthier mentality. You know, the times I've broken down and cried because of how frustrating it is with my family, how they seem to never understand... I guess if I want to move forward, I'll have to accept that they aren't going to change anytime soon. Perhaps they will someday, and I certainly hope so - but, I can't put all my hopes and dreams on that. I'm trying to focus more on improving myself, and looking towards the future. It's tough, but I'm going to try and get out of this and make life better for myself.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 23, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Who or what do I gotta suplex


It's Lord, that you're supposed to suplex, Mello.
xD But thank you. Made me laugh and it helped me feel a bit lighter, seriously.



Princess Mipha said:


> One of my guinea pigs is getting more and more overweight and I just don't understand why..
> the veterinaire can't help me either, as they can't find any problem.
> I hold guinea pigs since ~15 years now and never had a single overweight one.
> The portions I'm giving are already small so she shouldn't gain any weight.. the hay
> ...


 I do see how it feels..
Pigs have pretty resembling physical system to us human. I don't know much about pigs' health issues, so this is about human but, when you get old, there's a good chance your thyron starts to get a problem of secretion. This low thyron causes low circulation which leads to dry skin, sweating a lot, feeling of low temperature or getting weight despite not eating much. To diagnate, you need to get a blood test about specific elements in the blood. Have you tried that?
Also, if it's the case and one-time disorder of thyron, taking in lodine makes it go worse, while a lot of pet foods include it to help with anemia.

I wish.. if they animals could speak and tell us where they feel no good.. Hope you could find the way to help her somehow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Yuki did mention sleep apnea before. Pretty sure.


Hahaha right. But this time it's not about myself.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Spoiler:  long rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Dawn.  Just read this and wanted to say that you’re absolutely right and that I’m happy you’re looking to make things better for yourself.  I wish I could give you a hug right now.  Hope you feel better soon.  <3

-Riley


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 23, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> It's Lord, that you're supposed to suplex, Mello.
> xD But thank you. Made me laugh and it helped me feel a bit lighter, seriously.
> 
> 
> ...



Love you Yuki~~~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> Hey, Dawn.  Just read this and wanted to say that you’re absolutely right and that I’m happy you’re looking to make things better for yourself.  I wish I could give you a hug right now.  Hope you feel better soon.  <3
> 
> -Riley



Thanks love, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2019)

when i’m browsing on my phone i always click peoples names by accident arggg i’m not really looking at ur profile


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 24, 2019)

Can't really think of a good set here, and honestly it being that bothers me even more


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 24, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Those balls are animal cruelty??? That's news to me.  Though I was 10 when I last had a hamster, so it's probably good I don't anymore.



When I was a kid I thought they are soo cool as well, I even had a harness for one of my guinea pigs.
Turns out that this is actually animal cruelty. They run in panic, as they can't escape the plastic ball
and the harness can actually break the bones very easily, as guinea pigs are very fragile.
Like, when they panic and make a wrong move it's almost sure that a bone broke.
Glad my guinea pig was not into it at all and I stopped trying. <-<

- - - Post Merge - - -



RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I do see how it feels..
> Pigs have pretty resembling physical system to us human. I don't know much about pigs' health issues, so this is about human but, when you get old, there's a good chance your thyron starts to get a problem of secretion. This low thyron causes low circulation which leads to dry skin, sweating a lot, feeling of low temperature or getting weight despite not eating much. To diagnate, you need to get a blood test about specific elements in the blood. Have you tried that?
> Also, if it's the case and one-time disorder of thyron, taking in lodine makes it go worse, while a lot of pet foods include it to help with anemia.
> 
> I wish.. if they animals could speak and tell us where they feel no good.. Hope you could find the way to help her somehow.



Hey, thank you for the answer.. sadly I already did a blood test, even a scan and everything seems normal..
I am going to try to feed them many small portions per day now, so that I can really control how much she's
going to eat from what I'm feeding them. Oh and my rabbit is going to get his own salad, because I noticed
that I always tend to give a bit more than needed just so that the rabbit has some salad as well (even though
I know he really only likes carrots.. xD). Let's see how that works. 

And oh yeah, I wish that too.. that would make things so much easier, especially with animals that
are hiding their pain.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 24, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww.. Hoping from the deep bottom of my heart, that it works to your beloved pig.


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2019)

Yesterday was a bit of a nightmare. Got to conference and they forgot to book me a room. My name was wrong on my nametag, and then I was booked in under this wrong name which made checking in a nightmare. Then my card for the room stopped working and I spent 25 mins going up and down the elevator trying different cards that all didn't work. I was on the tenth floor.  By the time the consierge got me access to my room I had a half hour to shower and get ready for the party. Then at dinner on top of my name still being spelled wrong they messed up 2/3 of my courses! Someone tried to make out it was my fault for "changing my mind". I most definitely didn't order haggis! Luckily it got fixed. I then drank half a dozen+ glasses of wine and the day got better. So today's complaint is a headache.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 24, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> When I was a kid I thought they are soo cool as well, I even had a harness for one of my guinea pigs.
> Turns out that this is actually animal cruelty. They run in panic, as they can't escape the plastic ball
> and the harness can actually break the bones very easily, as guinea pigs are very fragile.
> Like, when they panic and make a wrong move it's almost sure that a bone broke.
> ...



I recall my hamster running up to me, and being just fine when I let her out.

Apparently saying good night, and good morning is a sign being emotionally unstable, what.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 24, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Aww.. Hoping from the deep bottom of my heart, that it works to your beloved pig.



Thank you! <3




MelloDimensions said:


> I recall my hamster running up to me, and being just fine when I let her out.



Okay. Well I guess every animal is reacting different to it.
It's just what I've heard / read about!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 24, 2019)

why do i keep procrastinating ...........................
it's not even that much work or that hard but i just don't do it???? like who do i think will do it if i don't...., @ me Die


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2019)

My superior like can you just calm down.. i asked if you had time cause you didn't look that busy..but can you just tell me how to apply for a day off cause my mom refuses to go home on boxing day and always wants to on my birthday.. like okay i dont mind cause i dont have to throw parties n stuff but now i have a work to handle jfc


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 24, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Can't really think of a good set here, and honestly it being that bothers me even more


Good set? ... *x*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 24, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Good set? ... *x*



The sass is real


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 24, 2019)

I wish I knew about villager placement, and just generally being an ingenuine hack at this game because goddamn.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2019)

It's 8:44pm and I'm still stuck in class. They're gonna have to bribe me if they want me to be in the orchestra next semester. I can't handle this.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 24, 2019)

am i depressed? yes. insanely.

 but am i watching a documentary on cat shows? also yes. so at least i have that going for me. but i'm still depressed.


----------



## Dim (Oct 24, 2019)

Even when I get sleep. Even when I am off for work for a couple of days. I'm STILL TIRED! I just wanna be productive so I'm not being a bum. ):


----------



## Dim (Oct 25, 2019)

I hate mornings


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2019)

I’m fine now.  I just don’t like the rain.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 25, 2019)

I ordered something on Amazon and it arrived today, but apparently the person who in the mailroom who has to sign for stuff left before the amazon deliverer arrived, so now I have to wait until Monday to pick it up


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2019)

My cramps were hell today. It started to become a bit painful around noon. I took some Tylenol when I got home from school, and it's helping a bit I think. Ugggh.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2019)

Damn teeth! I'm gonna have to go to the dentist and I do NOT look forward to that!!


----------



## Haskell (Oct 25, 2019)

This Members are Staff and Staff are Members things. It's dumb.


----------



## Dim (Oct 25, 2019)

Haskell said:


> This Members are Staff and Staff are Members things. It's dumb.


You're fired.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 25, 2019)

^Honestly though it is kind of lame. I know they can't give us full-on power, because it would be chaos. But I wish we could at least do SOMETHING


----------



## Dim (Oct 25, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ^Honestly though it is kind of lame. I know they can't give us full-on power, because it would be chaos. But I wish we could at least do SOMETHING


every single member gets banned from tbt


----------



## Dim (Oct 26, 2019)

My dad accidentally hit a deer with his car and it's ****ing wrecked. He is hella mad and I feel bad but also imma bit scared when he gets this pissed


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 26, 2019)

It seems like I can never be excited about somethin without somethin bad happening, this has happened multiple times to me. JUST MY DAMN TRASH *** LUCK.



Spoiler: Rant & Explanation



So I was at work, closing shift, sweeping the bread crumbs under the slicer machines. I pushed one of them back to go back in place. I don't even know if it got tripped up on the cord or _what_, but somehow this heavy *** piece of machine tipped on its back wheels and completely fell over on it's backside. The black knobs that hide the screws to keep the silver back part in place shattered, the silver part that is a back part is dented so bad that the holder thing (the thing that extends back) can't go all the way back. As a safety mechanism, if the slice holder can't go all the way back, the machine won't turn on the slicers. So now I broke machine and my boss is gonna kill me when I get back on Sunday. To make matters worse, someone else in the bakery already broke a glass wall that goes in a cold case, so that's ANOTHER expense. I just HAD to break the god damn machine. Nothing can go right for me, all I wanted was to get out on time, take a shower and go to sleep to enjoy my day off tomorrow. Now I can't stop crying and stressing about Sunday.

I just wanted to enjoy Saturday off. Now I have the constant fear of going back Sunday. I almost want to skip Saturday and face Sunday already, but I was so looking forward to Saturday. Why does this have to happen.

I was already crying at work because of how scared I was about Sunday. As soon as I got in the car I started hyperventilating (?), for a good couple of seconds I couldn't stop to even explain to my dad what had happened.

I still wanna know HOW THE **** A HEAVY *** PIECE OF MACHINE JUST TIPS BACK LIKE THAT. I didn't push it any harder then I normally do, the only thing I did different was I pushed it back with one hand on the silver front part, instead of using two hands on the top part. I couldn't lift this thing off the ground by myself, I needed someone else to help, yet this damn thing just tips over.

I hate this, all I'm going to do is dread Sunday. I won't be able to enjoy Saturday at all. That's all I wanted, to enjoy my day off and get out on time.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 26, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ^Honestly though it is kind of lame. I know they can't give us full-on power, because it would be chaos. But I wish we could at least do SOMETHING



It would be funny if someone actually fixed some forum glitches during that event.


----------



## Zane (Oct 26, 2019)

there’s something at the end of Yoshis Crafted World that can only be opened if you get all the flowers and the only ones I’m missing are from the “boss challenges” which are the most annoying thing in the game (next to the almost unbearable music). The timed challenges have no leeway whatsoever, you have to do it literally flawlessly; this last one I beat by .8 of a second like whyyyy =_=

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i’m starving but i’m already all washed up for the night


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2019)

I saw a drone pass by my bedroom window....*I'M BEING WATCHED*


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 26, 2019)

I’ve suddenly began binge eating and I’m not sure why. I’m always thinking of food even though I’m not hungry... gained 2kg in the past few weeks. Maybe because I’m on break and home too often


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)

I’m crying uncontrollably and I can’t stop because I hate seeing my friends in pain... it fills me with great sadness and I just wish I could help more than just talking to them.  All I want... is for everyone to be happier.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2019)

Sooo I just started to go through some stuff for the 3rd and last part of my paper..And I have like ****ing no idea how to do this like..? Why did you have to make us use that dumb chapter from one of the textbooks like I haven't really read anything else around/about to the lighthouse and while it's a great book.. idfk how to do this  rip


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 26, 2019)

My creative flow is taken a back seat from a another type of flow, and I've been pretty *****y through it all.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)

People bothering me in general, once again

EDIT: And as per usual, no one either IRL or online cared that I cried last night.  I always care for others and no one cares about me, except to give me **** or make my life worse.  I’m sick of this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> And as per usual, no one either IRL or online cared that I cried last night.  I always care for others and no one cares about me, except to give me **** or make my life worse.  I’m sick of this.



I didn't know you cried last night????? Please send us a PM/VM if you need someone to talk to, I'm sure someone  will be here for you!!


I'm currently trying to work on an essay for my history class, and I have the outline done but ughhhh the process of actually writing is so long and tedious. I love writing essays but writing one against my will is just no fun at all...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I didn't know you cried last night????? Please send us a PM/VM if you need someone to talk to, I'm sure someone  will be here for you!!
> 
> 
> I'm currently trying to work on an essay for my history class, and I have the outline done but ughhhh the process of actually writing is so long and tedious. I love writing essays but writing one against my will is just no fun at all...



Thank you, xSuperMario64x.  I’ll be sure to PM/VM someone on here next time about it.  You’re a good friend.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 26, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> People bothering me in general, once again
> 
> EDIT: And as per usual, no one either IRL or online cared that I cried last night.  I always care for others and no one cares about me, except to give me **** or make my life worse.  I’m sick of this.



I'm so sorry Riley I didn't even notice.  I know I was rather brash when I didn't follow through the last time, but I'm always open to talk regardless.   Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2019)

*@Riley*

Hey, I'm here for you too. Don't hesitate to message me if you wanna talk, alright? A lot of people care about you, man. <3


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2019)

I wish I were smart enough to help people...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I'm so sorry Riley I didn't even notice.  I know I was rather brash when I didn't follow through the last time, but I'm always open to talk regardless.   Let me know if you need anything.





Dawnpiplup said:


> *@Riley*
> 
> Hey, I'm here for you too. Don't hesitate to message me if you wanna talk, alright? A lot of people care about you, man. <3



Thank you guys.  I’ll try talking to one of you next time I’m feeling down.  <3


----------



## Dim (Oct 26, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> Thank you guys.  I’ll try talking to one of you next time I’m feeling down.  <3


bruh, she was clearly speaking to Riley. You kinda look like him though... maybe I should introduce you to him!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)

Nox said:


> bruh, she was clearly speaking to Riley. You kinda look like him though... maybe I should introduce you to him!



LOL, thanks for making me laugh uncontrollably now.  : ‘ )


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 26, 2019)

Don't you look at me in that tone of voice.  I know a Riley when I see one.


----------



## rianne (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm trying to maintain a healthy work-life balance and I'm wondering if I'm making progress or not.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 26, 2019)

Lost some more pounds again :c due to hecking busy. NEEEED weight to make it stay peachy!! I need to keep my weight...!!!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 26, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Lost some more pounds again :c due to hecking busy. NEEEED weight to make it stay peachy!! I need to keep my weight...!!!



Stay peachy with peaches Yukii


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2019)

Tired.


----------



## Dim (Oct 26, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Lost some more pounds again :c due to hecking busy. NEEEED weight to make it stay peachy!! I need to keep my weight...!!!


Ummmm eat some cake? Dunno how it's hard for people to GAIN wait no offense...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Ummmm eat some cake? Dunno how it's hard for people to GAIN wait no offense...


weight*


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 26, 2019)

I feel like death, and kinda wish it was the real thing


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 27, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Stay peachy with peaches Yukii


If this my trying falls through, I would need to change my name to RedTropicalUnpeachyFish. I'd never want that.



Nox said:


> Ummmm eat some cake? Dunno how it's hard for people to GAIN wait no offense...
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> weight*


I can't seem to gain wait or weight lately.  The wait is the point, I think. Actually I eat like a horse.
When you have 3 people to afford - one needing others' help to hold a cup (or chopsticks), and two fur babies - both have chronic disease, and they never can wait when something happens.. you likely to have no time to sit around. I think that's why... ;＿;

- - - Post Merge - - -



MelloDimensions said:


> I feel like death, and kinda wish it was the real thing


Oh, this all is just a dream, Mello. We all are just in the dream that you're having on the way to death. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 27, 2019)

Thirsty coworkers and cats in heat.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 27, 2019)

everyone's a liar.
lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 27, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> If this my trying falls through, I would need to change my name to RedTropicalUnpeachyFish. I'd never want that.
> 
> 
> I can't seem to gain wait or weight lately.  The wait is the point, I think. Actually I eat like a horse.
> ...



Funny you say that cause now I just can't sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2019)

that poem named "anxiety" is basically me now lol (it's a swedish one and idk the english name) buuut ye


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

*its SNOWING, in october....*


----------



## Dim (Oct 27, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> *its SNOWING, in october....*


Rather snow than the hell amount of rain that's coming down at this very moment! D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have to work in it too ahhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> *its SNOWING, in october....*



send it here then i can dress properly -.- i hate this ****ing rainy soggy weather rn


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

Sheila said:


> send it here then i can dress properly -.- i hate this ****ing rainy soggy weather rn



oh yea, we can definitely trade, i love rain! Let me just run this transaction over with god real quick then ill send it right over~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Rather snow than the hell amount of rain that's coming down at this very moment! D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have to work in it too ahhhh



well at the very least you have some soothing rain sounds, all we got here is fear of traffic accidents or gosh forbid, slipping/falling!


----------



## Dim (Oct 27, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> oh yea, we can definitely trade, i love rain! Let me just run this transaction over with god real quick then ill send it right over~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Noooo trade with ME!

Slipping and falling? Sound like your area loves classic comedy lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 27, 2019)

Starting to wonder if there's any point to being here anymore.  I don't kiss ass so that's an automatic red flag it would seem.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

Nox said:


> Noooo trade with ME!
> 
> Slipping and falling? Sound like your area loves classic comedy lol



fine but you only get half! Also the ice that forms here is no joke, it WILL try to get you! its not as bad as other colder cities im sure, but its still terrifying!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


MelloDimensions said:


> Starting to wonder if there's any point to being here anymore.  I don't kiss ass so that's an automatic red flag it would seem.



Sorry you feel like that and I hope you dont leave! You dont necessarily need to be a "kiss-ass" to thrive here, are there "popular" members and bias? sure! But honestly you just keep doin you, and if people dont like that then too bad!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 27, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> fine but you only get half! Also the ice that forms here is no joke, it WILL try to get you! its not as bad as other colder cities im sure, but its still terrifying!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Sorry you feel like that and I hope you dont leave! You dont necessarily need to be a "kiss-ass" to thrive here, are there "popular" members and bias? sure! But honestly you just keep doin you, and if people dont like that then too bad!



The whole purpose of this place is to get your ass kissed disguised as a place for animal crossing fans.  Get collectables then feel better than everyone else.  If they don't abide then insult them, if they don't abide further then report because that's being disrespectful.  That's pretty much how it goes, and since I don't it's often that I'm kept at a distance, but I digress that's how you show "respect"


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 27, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> The whole purpose of this place is to get your ass kissed disguised as a place for animal crossing fans.  Get collectables then feel better than everyone else.  If they don't abide then insult them, if they don't abide further then report because that's being disrespectful.  That's pretty much how it goes, and since I don't it's often that I'm kept at a distance, but I digress that's how you show "respect"



Still having trouble around here, huh?  
Hopefully you won't leave, as I would miss you here! 
I don't "kiss ass" to anybody here and I still get accepted (as far as I know at least xD)..
can't make everybody happy I guess, but eh.. pretty sure a lot of people respect you here
even without "kissing ass" :b


----------



## Dim (Oct 27, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Starting to wonder if there's any point to being here anymore.  I don't kiss ass so that's an automatic red flag it would seem.


Um, excuse me? Nobody is kissing anyone's ass here. You and kurb get so salty when people call you rude and the way you react to it only proves them right. If you think we are "ass kissers" though and are unhappy about it then quit acting so superior and just leave.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 27, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Starting to wonder if there's any point to being here anymore.  I don't kiss ass so that's an automatic red flag it would seem.



Neither do I.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 27, 2019)

Nox said:


> Um, excuse me? Nobody is kissing anyone's ass here. You and kurb get so salty when people call you rude and the way you react to it only proves them right. If you think we are "ass kissers" though and are unhappy about it then quit acting so superior and just leave.



Prime example right there.  I was treated ****ty first, and I didn't take it, so now I'm the bad one, and it gives them all the more reason to be that way from the AHEM ass kissing.


----------



## Dim (Oct 27, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Prime example right there.  I was treated ****ty first, and I didn't take it, so now I'm the bad one, and it gives them all the more reason to be that way from the AHEM ass kissing.


Don't recall anyone treating you that way, I may be missing something. You have every right to defend yourself, but calling everyone here a kissass isn't going to help. 

P.S. "Leave" lemme rephrase that: Simply don't log into your account.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 27, 2019)

Nox said:


> Don't recall anyone treating you that way, I may be missing something. You have every right to defend yourself, but calling everyone here a kissass isn't going to help.
> 
> P.S. "Leave" lemme rephrase that: Simply don't log into your account.



In the case that I did defend myself I was painted as horrible by two people including one that involved themself solely for that other person.  Hence why there is in fact ass kissing here, and it would seem it only continues considering how I've been treated here since.  Ask yourself, do you think I would just tell you to leave if you were conflicted at all?  Do you see that in me as a person?


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 27, 2019)

Hey guys! It seems the current discussion/disagreement is getting a bit out of hand, so we have to ask that it's taken to PMs from here. I also want to point out the first rule of using this thread:

*~ There is no need to express your annoyance about other members on the forum. If you have a problem with someone you need to PM them and resolve the issue or talk to a moderator.*

It's fine to disagree with the rules, but they do need to be followed by everyone on the forum, even when they're angry or upset about something here. I'd encourage anyone who has an issue with anything, be it another user or their overall experience on the site, to make a post in our Contact the Staff board. I also welcome private messages and would be happy to try and intervene in the event that someone feels uncomfortable here.

Thank you!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 27, 2019)

Let's break the bad mood in here and complain about some real problems:

I didn't get a milkshake from my boyfriend, so now I am on a hugging riot.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2019)

Drunk relatives are annoying. Once dinner arrives I'm locking myself upstairs.


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2019)

My co worker who I usually get along with is getting on my nerves so bad lately. She keeps “”jokingly”” giving me attitude like sis it’s not funny just do your damn job.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2019)

Every time I find an Absol raid on Pokemon GO it just happens that absolutely no one is available to help me with it. I'll prob never get a shiny Absol on that game :/


Also I have to basically write this entire essay before I go to bed, cause I've got a lot of other things I need to do and this is just getting in the way. Trying to juggle so many different things I need to do in one day is not fun at all. It's basically like, instead of working non-stop for five days and getting a break on the weekend, I work non-stop for seven days and the weekends are non-existent.

Such is life.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2019)

AAAHHHHHHAHAHAHA

...I need to start doing my college applications. They are due this Friday. As well as do some AP Literature stuff. And other schoolwork. -curls up into a ball-


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 27, 2019)

I've been suffering some tmi garbage for over a week now, and it doesn't look like it's gonna end for another week. Yippee...
More fatigue and tiredness and pain and mood swings for me!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2019)

My grandpa almost hit a bicyclist on the way to the grocery store. I've been anxious ever since.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 27, 2019)

there is someone i find very adorable & intriguing that goes to my college. i don't really know what to do about that. i would be content just getting to know him, but i literally cannot bring myself to approach him. i seem to have a very distorted view of myself and tend to think that everyone hates me, even if they've not met me. it's very troubling because he seems like a genuinely good person.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My grandpa almost hit a bicyclist on the way to the grocery store. I've been anxious ever since.



Stuff like this makes me really anxious too. I ride my bicycle literally everywhere I go, and I always worry about cars not watching out for me and hitting me.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 27, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Let's break the bad mood in here and complain about some real problems:
> 
> I didn't get a milkshake from my boyfriend, so now I am on a hugging riot.



REAL PROBLEMS  HERE

My dog is in heat. She's left 7 stains on my bed sheets and one on a pillow in the time span of half an hour (4 stains) to 2 days (all seven stains). This is why I got grey plain sheets and why I can't have nice sheets, my dog will stain them.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2019)

I started my cycle today :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I started my cycle today :c



Hopefully you have something that you can take to ease any pains. I hate dealing with it so I def know how you must feel.


I'm still working on this essay rip
Although I'm almost halfway done with it, and when I reach the halfway point I'm just gonna go to bed lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Hopefully you have something that you can take to ease any pains. I hate dealing with it so I def know how you must feel.
> 
> 
> I'm still working on this essay rip
> Although I'm almost halfway done with it, and when I reach the halfway point I'm just gonna go to bed lol



Thanks, love. <3 My cramps aren't that bad today, though. I do take Tylenol for it. Periods are a pain in the neck to deal with, ugh. 

And, good luck with your essay!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 27, 2019)

school starts again tomorrow idk if i want to go back


----------



## Kristen (Oct 28, 2019)

i honestly feel horrible and stressed.

i have too many classes, too much school work to do. i missed the deadline for 4 assignments in 2 classes (2 assignments per class) and i have zeroes even though i just....... idk. i have a bad habit of procrastinating, but lately ive just generally been struggling. im late to everything. theres some kind of issue (technical issues, personal issues, etc.) and im honestly getting tired of it. i want to do things, especially for other people, but its starting to hurt me, and its even worse when i let them down. even on tbt when im fulfilling orders, i tend to be late. i feel so proud when im on time which is sad. im on a competitive splatoon team and im always late to practices and scrims or drop out early because i feel so horrible/upset. ive been getting annoyed by everything my family does and i want to be away from everyone. i want some time of complete alone and silence and no responsibility but im never going to get it. idk what to do anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also want to participate in the bell tree forums events but i have no energy and its frustrating


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2019)

Its now "cold as heck" degrees outside and I can already feel my skin/lips drying out, Lizard skin here I come.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 28, 2019)

Kristen said:


> i honestly feel horrible and stressed.
> 
> i have too many classes, too much school work to do. i missed the deadline for 4 assignments in 2 classes (2 assignments per class) and i have zeroes even though i just....... idk. i have a bad habit of procrastinating, but lately ive just generally been struggling. im late to everything. theres some kind of issue (technical issues, personal issues, etc.) and im honestly getting tired of it. i want to do things, especially for other people, but its starting to hurt me, and its even worse when i let them down. even on tbt when im fulfilling orders, i tend to be late. i feel so proud when im on time which is sad. im on a competitive splatoon team and im always late to practices and scrims or drop out early because i feel so horrible/upset. ive been getting annoyed by everything my family does and i want to be away from everyone. i want some time of complete alone and silence and no responsibility but im never going to get it. idk what to do anymore.
> 
> ...


I just accepted I have no energy for the event, had some pizza and a hard soda and a nap.

Maybe you're over-scheduling? I made sure I have no obligations today.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 28, 2019)

Kristen said:


> i honestly feel horrible and stressed.
> 
> i have too many classes, too much school work to do. i missed the deadline for 4 assignments in 2 classes (2 assignments per class) and i have zeroes even though i just....... idk. i have a bad habit of procrastinating, but lately ive just generally been struggling. im late to everything. theres some kind of issue (technical issues, personal issues, etc.) and im honestly getting tired of it. i want to do things, especially for other people, but its starting to hurt me, and its even worse when i let them down. even on tbt when im fulfilling orders, i tend to be late. i feel so proud when im on time which is sad. im on a competitive splatoon team and im always late to practices and scrims or drop out early because i feel so horrible/upset. ive been getting annoyed by everything my family does and i want to be away from everyone. i want some time of complete alone and silence and no responsibility but im never going to get it. idk what to do anymore.
> 
> ...



I can't really talk about the school work, the closest thing I have to that is my job. I procrastinate on alot of stuff too, mostly cause I have no energy after work. Not only are my hours unpredictable but they're random and sometimes I'm doing life stuff on my days off or before/after work. I basically try to shove stuff in the time I have before/after somethin. It makes me feel like I've done somethin before I loose all energy and motivation later.

I would say to let others around you know that you're tired and just want some time to sleep or finish an assignment, or you can just say that and flop out on your bed staring at the ceiling doing nothing if you find that destressing. Doing things for other people involves energy, and you have to take care of yourself first before you put others above you. If they are friends they'll understand that you need time to unwind esp of they are in the same boat as you (school, busy ect...)

Also Winter Break is coming up soon, so I'm assuming school has off for that. During then you can do what makes you feel happy since school work should be at a minimum. Irratibility is a symptom of low energy, and other people take that the wrong way when they don't understand that you need alone time. If need be, dedicate a day that you do stuff for you. Even if you can't do an entire day, make a few hours on a day where you don't have alot of action goin on. I hope you get a break soon and others will understand what you need.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 28, 2019)

I’m having an existential crisis at 1am I can’t afford for this to happen noww


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 28, 2019)

no one wants to help me...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

Mayor-Hermione Granger said:


> no one wants to help me...



Whats wrong?  Did Ron say the spell wrong again?


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 28, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Whats wrong?  Did Ron say the spell wrong again?



what? No he didn’t, it’s just I want some stuff made for me so that I can use them on tumblr.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

Mayor-Hermione Granger said:


> what? No he didn’t, it’s just I want some stuff made for me so that I can use them on tumblr.



Oh I see.  I'm not the best with Tumblr, but I can try to help if you want.


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 28, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Oh I see.  I'm not the best with Tumblr, but I can try to help if you want.



It?s okay I?ll ask for help in the Museum shop.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

Mayor-Hermione Granger said:


> It’s okay I’ll ask for help in the Museum shop.



I wish you all the luck then!


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 28, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I wish you all the luck then!



thanks~


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2019)

Meh was supposed to order some stuff but nO fINE thEN. 

Also some just drag this anxiety out of me


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2019)

Minor headache.


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2019)

Cried in front of my boss and the CEO of the company. Someone end me thanks.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> Cried in front of my boss and the CEO of the company. Someone end me thanks.



oh my ;_; i hope you are alright.... D:

also someone end me as well hhhhHHh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2019)

love how it's like impossible to search for albums by ピーター(japanese dude who starred in Ran and Funeral parade of roses) just bc u get like peter pan and peter gabriel **** lol


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> love how it's like impossible to search for albums by ピーター(japanese dude who starred in Ran and Funeral parade of roses) just bc u get like peter pan and peter gabriel **** lol


You mean stuff like this? - *x*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> You mean stuff like this? - *x*



yeah, i mean some other ways we can't discuss here though lol. like on blogs and such but i guess he's hidden because his artist name lol..also **** that 80s jpop site it basically gives u nsfw popups and ransomware ****


----------



## Dim (Oct 28, 2019)

I've ran out of my night med and I'm running on no sleep. Thought work would be easy today but. nope. As soon as I start my shift my boss asks me to clean the bathroom floor. twice. Third time this month the public bathroom's been flooded. I'm getting sick of the cycle. They open up a brand new store somewhere else but they can't fix the stupid plumbing here?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2019)

Nox said:


> As soon as I start my shift my boss asks me to clean the bathroom floor. twice.



Rip I've been there before, god forbid there be a spec of dust on the floor...

Hope your day gets better!~


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2019)

Kristen said:


> i honestly feel horrible and stressed.
> 
> i have too many classes, too much school work to do. i missed the deadline for 4 assignments in 2 classes (2 assignments per class) and i have zeroes even though i just....... idk. i have a bad habit of procrastinating, but lately ive just generally been struggling. im late to everything. theres some kind of issue (technical issues, personal issues, etc.) and im honestly getting tired of it. i want to do things, especially for other people, but its starting to hurt me, and its even worse when i let them down. even on tbt when im fulfilling orders, i tend to be late. i feel so proud when im on time which is sad. im on a competitive splatoon team and im always late to practices and scrims or drop out early because i feel so horrible/upset. ive been getting annoyed by everything my family does and i want to be away from everyone. i want some time of complete alone and silence and no responsibility but im never going to get it. idk what to do anymore.
> 
> ...



Hey, just read your post and I can say for sure that I can relate.  I?m struggling with a lot lately, including my schoolwork, being social, getting things done, and just my overall mental health and confidence.  Even doing things for other people is hurting me (though I do enjoy taking the time to respond to you and others and at least try to help).  I feel like I don?t have enough time to myself or to relax either, which is just making everything worse (I kid you not, I had barely anything to do on Thursday and Friday and still didn?t get a lot done in the last four days).

I wouldn?t worry about the event because there should definitely at least be another event during Christmas time (December), if not before then.

As for everything else, I would do what Stella-Io recommended and letting people know that you need time to yourself.  Keeping a calendar with you and scheduling things, whether it?s a physical calendar or a digital one on your phone, could also potentially help you prepare for things more.  If you can, try to get things done for school in advance so that you don?t have to worry about them.  I know that?s easy to say and hard to do though, as I?m a procrastinator as well and don?t really do well with that myself.

I would say to just try to be positive about things, even through the bad times.  That?s what I?m doing now and it?s one of the only things keeping me going at the moment.  I hope you feel better soon <3


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

Pretty worried about someone


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

Crying my eyes out


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm a dumbass.



MelloDimensions said:


> Crying my eyes out



Hey, if you wanna talk I'm here for ya. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm so tired of writing essays. When all of this is done I'm going to enjoy every second that I'm not writing an essay or doing some other schoolwork.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 28, 2019)

I've forgotten the name of the dark type kahuna in sun and moon. I wanted to see if his theme is still on youtube.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2019)

My hands feel like they're on fire.

Also, feeling a little down right now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 28, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My hands feel like they're on fire.
> 
> Also, feeling a little down right now.



Why just your hands?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've forgotten the name of the dark type kahuna in sun and moon. I wanted to see if his theme is still on youtube.



You?re thinking of Kahuna Nanu from Pokemon Sun, Moon, Ultra Sun, and Ultra Moon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that if finishing an essay is going to make me cry, then I need to stop writing essays lol


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I just accepted I have no energy for the event, had some pizza and a hard soda and a nap.
> 
> Maybe you're over-scheduling? I made sure I have no obligations today.



yeah i should probably keep things clearer, i wish i could've done the event though..



Stella-Io said:


> I can't really talk about the school work, the closest thing I have to that is my job. I procrastinate on alot of stuff too, mostly cause I have no energy after work. Not only are my hours unpredictable but they're random and sometimes I'm doing life stuff on my days off or before/after work. I basically try to shove stuff in the time I have before/after somethin. It makes me feel like I've done somethin before I loose all energy and motivation later.
> 
> I would say to let others around you know that you're tired and just want some time to sleep or finish an assignment, or you can just say that and flop out on your bed staring at the ceiling doing nothing if you find that destressing. Doing things for other people involves energy, and you have to take care of yourself first before you put others above you. If they are friends they'll understand that you need time to unwind esp of they are in the same boat as you (school, busy ect...)
> 
> Also Winter Break is coming up soon, so I'm assuming school has off for that. During then you can do what makes you feel happy since school work should be at a minimum. Irratibility is a symptom of low energy, and other people take that the wrong way when they don't understand that you need alone time. If need be, dedicate a day that you do stuff for you. Even if you can't do an entire day, make a few hours on a day where you don't have alot of action goin on. I hope you get a break soon and others will understand what you need.



my finals are the week of the 9th so after that ill get to rest. idk what next semester looks like yet but im hoping ill get to pick classes that arent as demanding. my professor gave me an extension today so that was nice. and my other prof helped me calm down from all my stress which was nice too.

and thank you, im going to aim to have all my homework done before this weekend so i can relax

i appreciate you both replying <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shinichi said:


> Hey, just read your post and I can say for sure that I can relate.  I’m struggling with a lot lately, including my schoolwork, being social, getting things done, and just my overall mental health and confidence.  Even doing things for other people is hurting me (though I do enjoy taking the time to respond to you and others and at least try to help).  I feel like I don’t have enough time to myself or to relax either, which is just making everything worse (I kid you not, I had barely anything to do on Thursday and Friday and still didn’t get a lot done in the last four days).
> 
> I wouldn’t worry about the event because there should definitely at least be another event during Christmas time (December), if not before then.
> 
> ...



i just saw your reply too, sorry!! im so sorry that you can relate  and i do prefer christmas over halloween, so i guess theres an up side!
thanks so much btw <3 i wish you couldnt relate though :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -

im sorry i dont have too much to say im exhausted but i love yall


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 29, 2019)

Frequency of double post glitch of lately


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 29, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Frequency of double post glitch of lately



Not just on page 2.


----------



## Flare (Oct 29, 2019)

I?ve been having pains and aches in my arms and legs. Also been having jaw/front neck pain. Then I have chest pressure/pain that occurs when I?m really stressed or anxious. I?m kinda concerned about all this since its been going on for a while now.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 29, 2019)

It'd be so easy to really have a reason to be hated like I am.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 29, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> It'd be so easy to really have a reason to be hated like I am.



I haven't been paying enough attention to this.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 29, 2019)

I don't understand my mother anymore, since she left my Dad.. and I keep on getting hurt by her
behavior, but I can't stop to keep trying to have my old mother back.. I know it will never happen, 
but my mind just won't stop telling me to keep on trying.. 

Like, she got an operation today.. I only found out randomly, she never even mentioned it to my
brother, that she gets operated (I was the one telling him, because he fcking deserves to know)..
I still wished her good luck for her operation, I got a blank answer back "Thanks." ..today she
made a Status on WhatsApp, totally cryptic "Let's go. Bye" (since I know about the OP I knew 
that she was about to get it done.. my brother could've thought the worst when he reads something
like this without knowing, seriously).. anyways, I told her yesterday I want to know when she will
go in and get a message to know that she is fine after.. she never wrote me any message.. not 
a single one.. doesn't bother telling me how she is after an operation.. doesn't even bother knowing
how I'm doing.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Frequency of double post glitch of lately



Tell me about it, I just don't bother editing the double out anymore lol.

Also have to go thru the essay today before handing in watch me get anxiety attacks lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2019)

Spoiler:  Just some venting and rationalizing here.



... You know, after all this time, my family still doesn't get it. I don't think they will anytime soon. It's quite frustrating. And I'm sick of my mom's narcissistic behavior. She just wants to put everyone down. She just loves to criticize me, and she thinks she far more superior than everyone else. She doesn't like me at all. I'm never enough. I'm not as smart as her, etc. I hate her narcissism.... There have been times when I would just cry, because I wish she acted differently. I wish she acted more like a mother should act. I get emotional sometimes, when people say that they care about me... especially teachers. They're more compassionate and sympathetic than her. It's frustrating to think about. But I'm going to try to think more positively about things. About myself and my life. It won't be too long before I turn 18, and then I can do what's best for me. 
If my family's not going to understand anytime soon, then it's best to focus on something else. And that's what I'm going to do. I'll do my best and not let things overcome me. I'll try and think for the future. Besides, if I can't rely on my family, I've got plenty of other people to count on. I'll try and stay positive.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 29, 2019)

It seems like every time we spend time watching this documentary in our history class, the person next to me is chewing gum and smacking it really loudly. I already get irritated by little noises like that and this honestly makes me want to leave the classroom.


----------



## Dim (Oct 29, 2019)

whata ****ing nut! XDDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It seems like every time we spend time watching this documentary in our history class, the person next to me is chewing gum and smacking it really loudly. I already get irritated by little noises like that and this honestly makes me want to leave the classroom.



wtf.. i hate people who disturb me while watching stuff like stfu and go away ****ing nut indeed


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 29, 2019)

imagine being such a scummy, bottom of the barrel piece of **** that you're out here SHAMING people for having mental breakdowns.
you are truly a pathetic excuse of a human being. the karma just keeps piling up on you, sweetie. i'd calm down the aggression if i were you and look back on yourself, because your karma is in the gutter.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 29, 2019)

We are closing this thread for the time being because people are using it to talk about other TBT members, which is against the rules of the thread and the forum. Anyone doing this from now on can expect a warning or suspension from the forum.


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 8, 2019)

school and work, its open woo


----------



## Zura (Nov 8, 2019)

I've gotten sick 2 times in a row and now it's just lingering.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2019)

Itchy af and don't know exactly why!


----------



## dedenne (Nov 9, 2019)

can my friend stop punching me everyday like i know i joke around but this is seriously getting annoying


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2019)

An injury from a few weeks ago wasn't healing and had started to turn colour so went to the docs - turns out it's infected. Then woke-up this morning with flu-like symptoms. So much pain. Luckily my only obligations this weekend are to clean out my betta, Vincent, and a nail appointment in about 2hrs.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2019)

Vrisnem said:


> An injury from a few weeks ago wasn't healing and had started to turn colour so went to the docs - turns out it's infected. Then woke-up this morning with flu-like symptoms. So much pain. Luckily my only obligations this weekend are to clean out my betta, Vincent, and a nail appointment in about 2hrs.



Noo  Hope you are okay!! i'm sorry maaan.

also so much to read.. like i will probably manage but i'm sometimes wondering what they are thinking with some stuff especially since we don't even bother with half of it lmao.

also my co-worker driving me nuts, you are obviously oblivious to black power stuff lol :/


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 9, 2019)

My mind has been a mess lately and I forgot that it's a public holiday here now so I wont be able to pay my bills until tuesday. We've also been getting a lot of electricity cuts in the area, regardless of whether we pay the electricity bills or not. It's getting really annoying because they happen without warning and we never know exactly when it will come back on.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2019)

I have so much schoolwork to do, and not only do I have minimal time to do it, but I've had a lot of trouble focusing and working lately. My body can't handle this much stress for this long.

Also I feel bad about it. I saw a pic online that said somethin like "if a child get all A's in school but can't handle stress then they won't be successful" and of course I take everything to heart, so I'm sitting over here literally suffering because I've been working so much but I feel guilty for wanting a break cause "I can't handle stress" (like I feel like I need to be able to handle it all the time, and never get a break).

Idk my whole mind is just a mess


----------



## Valzed (Nov 9, 2019)

I was just starting to feel like I could come out of hiding and then they showed back up again. Now I'm back in the shadows because I know I can't count on the people in charge to have my back if they start something again. I'm back to avoiding interacting with others because they are free to say & do whatever they like with zero response from those running things.  

Also I miss The Woods section & Wix...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have so much schoolwork to do, and not only do I have minimal time to do it, but I've had a lot of trouble focusing and working lately. My body can't handle this much stress for this long.
> 
> Also I feel bad about it. I saw a pic online that said somethin like "if a child get all A's in school but can't handle stress then they won't be successful" and of course I take everything to heart, so I'm sitting over here literally suffering because I've been working so much but I feel guilty for wanting a break cause "I can't handle stress" (like I feel like I need to be able to handle it all the time, and never get a break).
> 
> Idk my whole mind is just a mess



Don't ever aim to get straight A's because pressure or whatever. Sure if you get them by nature good for you and then you have a good teacher but yea no one should ever turn those "asian kids" just bc they have or feel pressure. Just do your best and as long as you don't fail you're A in my book!

Also I need to buy a new hand bag and also undies bleh dun wanna.


----------



## Dim (Nov 9, 2019)

My stomach is NOT right today fml


----------



## Chicha (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm really struggling with my economics class this semester. I'm close to failing the class and it's so demotivating because finding tutoring has been nearly impossible. My school no longer has any Econ tutors this semester (I got a B+ in Econ 1 and I highly credit them for clarifying the topics). My HW scores are high but failing two exams in a row has lowered my grade. Extra credit isn't offered because some idiot tried to bribe the professor and ruined any possibility of anyone getting it now.

This class is driving me crazy and it's been so stressful. Retaking the class isn't an option because I'm already taking 3 winter classes and 5 spring classes (1 of of those classes being Calculus). I need a miracle to do well on the final to pass.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2019)

My mom making herself a victim 99% of her awake time, like seek help if you are that much of a high sensitive person and feel like everyone is attacking you smfh.

and no i did not "hit" you but i have to poke you cause you refuse to discuss and treat me with respect but fine your dice.. -.-


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2019)

teddiursa not in sword/shield :(


----------



## Soigne (Nov 9, 2019)

money, stress, people i don't want to talk to keep trying to talk to me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2019)

Spoiler: sad stuff



My cat Daisy has been gone for a year, and I still cannot get over her death. It honestly traumatized me. I think about her all the time, remembering when she was a live and well, and that grim reminder that somewhere she's buried four feet under. She'll never get to see the beautiful sunshine ever again, and I'll never get to feel her warmth as she purrs into my ear while I'm asleep...

In the past I've been able to, at least mostly, get over the death or loss of a pet. But she's been gone since October of last year, and I still can't type this without waterfalls of tears rolling down my cheeks. I can't help but think of her all the time, and yet thinking of her just reminds me that she's gone and she'll never come back again.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: sad stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey there, friendo.  Sorry to hear about your cat.  I can relate as in the past year we lost our male cat, Tucker (whom I affectionately called Scaredy).  I mentioned that elsewhere on TBT in the past as well.  It’s strange, actually.  When he died I didn’t cry.  It took me several months before I got sad about it and missed him.  But I still didn’t cry.  Maybe that’s all because my dad, stepmom, and I took such good care of him after he was abused when he was little, that he lived such a good and comfortable life that I know he’s in a better place.  I’m sure your cat was taken care of well as well, and she’s in a better place now too.  I think that’s all we really want before we die as well.  To live a comfortable life and to know that we made an impact, you know?  If you ever want to talk about Daisy via VMs/PMs, I’m here for you.  ^^


----------



## John Wick (Nov 9, 2019)

I have to keep reheating my coffee.

I'm on my 4th reheat.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 9, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: sad stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know how you feel, I really do. Back then I lost my very first cat Lucy who was just around 3 years old. She was very ill and we had to put her down, I remember when my dad came out from the vet and tried to explain me what happened, like damn I thought they could help her but... Yeah, there where not chance to save her. I wanted to run away, being alone, I didn't wanted to go back home because I was so done with everything. It broked my heart. I still think about her everytime and wish she would be here with me. It's one of those moments where life is just so ******* unfair to you and where you hate everyone and everything. After all, I had to accept it sort of, but even if she's not around me anymore, I will never forget her and she will always be part of my family. 

I'm very sorry that this happened and I hope you doing okay. It's hurts a lot when you lost a beloved pet and even if they are gone, they will always be in your mind and heart, they will live forever in your memories.


----------



## Zura (Nov 9, 2019)

Zane said:


> teddiursa not in sword/shield :(



Oh no! I'd hate for a Pokemon I loved not to be in the new games. I'm so sorry for you, my condolences.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2019)

Purry said:


> snip





Shinichi said:


> snip



Thanks you guys, I really appreciate it. I think what makes it so hard to deal with is that, a few days before her death, she was perfectly healthy and fine. But my dad gave her too much flea medication, and it caused her nervous system to shut down basically. She had to be put down because she kept having seizures and wouldn't stop. Also, she was only about 18 months old.
My mom drove all the way to my dorm so she could tell me what happened in person, and my roommate had to watch me break down and cry in hysterics. It was awful. That kinda marked the beginning of when I started being severely depressed cause 2018 was the first year that I've dealt with so many close deaths. I've dealt with depression most of my life, but it's been horrible for the last year. 

We have another cat named Xander who also reacted badly to flea medication, but luckily he was big enough that he survived (he weighs about 20 lbs, while Daisy was only about 7-8 lbs). Daisy was his best friend since they were both kittens and we got them around the same time so they grew up together. He hasn't been quite the same since, although he's still a very good cat. I also have two other kittens who are about a year old now. I miss all my cats very much while I'm at school.


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Oh no! I'd hate for a Pokemon I loved not to be in the new games. I'm so sorry for you, my condolences.



hahah thank you, I’ll survive I guess x,)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: sad stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey man, just wanted to let you know that I'll be here for you whenever you wanna vent. It must be pretty difficult for you right now, but I'm hoping you'll stay strong. I'm sure Daisy has had a wonderful year in the afterlife <3 I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Circus (Nov 9, 2019)

I just pet my dog a few minutes ago and now I want to wash my hands so I don't get dog fur germs anywhere else. It's weird, but I'm germaphobic.


----------



## Dim (Nov 9, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Thanks you guys, I really appreciate it. I think what makes it so hard to deal with is that, a few days before her death, she was perfectly healthy and fine. But my dad gave her too much flea medication, and it caused her nervous system to shut down basically. She had to be put down because she kept having seizures and wouldn't stop. Also, she was only about 18 months old.
> My mom drove all the way to my dorm so she could tell me what happened in person, and my roommate had to watch me break down and cry in hysterics. It was awful. That kinda marked the beginning of when I started being severely depressed cause 2018 was the first year that I've dealt with so many close deaths. I've dealt with depression most of my life, but it's been horrible for the last year.
> 
> We have another cat named Xander who also reacted badly to flea medication, but luckily he was big enough that he survived (he weighs about 20 lbs, while Daisy was only about 7-8 lbs). Daisy was his best friend since they were both kittens and we got them around the same time so they grew up together. He hasn't been quite the same since, although he's still a very good cat. I also have two other kittens who are about a year old now. I miss all my cats very much while I'm at school.


Wow, that's heartbreaking. Terribly sorry for your loss  It upsets me when my people say stuff like "it's just a dog/cat/ect." but they don't seem to understand how close to the family they become and how heartbreaking it is to let them go. I had my little dog Bella for over 13 years and spent hundreds for her surgery to save her life. She may not be around much longer though...


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2019)

Pruritus.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Pruritus.



Oof, sorry to hear that friend.  :/

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2019)

My parents are going to make me go insane if they keep doing this "helicopter parenting" thing. I seriously can't handle it anymore.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 9, 2019)

urf was removed from league 15 minutes ago


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2019)

left out :[ but what else is new. just what else is new


----------



## Aquari (Nov 9, 2019)

co-worker literally getting mad at me for getting along more with a different coworker than her....like ??? This chick is literally psychotic


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2019)

College deadlines are coming up. I need to start my college application essays.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 10, 2019)

My mouse device is getting old and it only works as double click - never lets me do a single click, which is terribly annoying. -.-


----------



## Zura (Nov 10, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> My mouse device is getting old and it only works as double click - never lets me do a single click, which is terribly annoying. -.-



That sounds really annoying. Are you planning on buying a new one?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 10, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> That sounds really annoying. Are you planning on buying a new one?


I'm afraid not.. Actually I have a chunk of PC related devices which were given to me from my boss when I was working as engineer. Just.... they all are boxed up _somewhere_ and I'm lazy... lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 10, 2019)

Probably gonna fall asleep if I start watching a show now.


----------



## glow (Nov 10, 2019)

ever lost someone close to u and then suddenly all the shows u watched together are ruined


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2019)

The fact that I will probably never be able to afford a fair pinwheel. I mean I could give up my strange doll along with the feathers for it buut yeah egg and tort will never be for trade ;x

anyways, **** weather and too much to study!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 10, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Probably gonna fall asleep if I start watching a show now.



Dozed off before starting.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 10, 2019)

I slept throu my alarm and missed my fav show. It was gonna be a good one too.

I guess I could just watch it on Crunchyroll, but I don't like the Japanese voices, alot of them sound similar, there's hardly any voice distinction between Japanese compared to English.


----------



## Zane (Nov 10, 2019)

always waking up with a headache is starting to get prreeeeeeettttyyyy tiresome


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2019)

It seems like I've been more sluggish as we get into the winter season.



Zane said:


> always waking up with a headache is starting to get prreeeeeeettttyyyy tiresome



Feels man :/ I hope it goes away soon <3


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 10, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> We are closing this thread for the time being because people are using it to talk about other TBT members, which is against the rules of the thread and the forum. Anyone doing this from now on can expect a warning or suspension from the forum.



Unfortunately, this still seems to be an issue within only a couple days of reopening the thread, so we have to close it again. Like the original post of the thread says, you shouldn't talk about other TBT members. This includes talking about them without using their name directly. If it's clearly about someone on the site, don't post it here or anywhere else on the public forum. Also, please don't retaliate with posts of your own if you think someone is talking about you here. If you have an issue with someone who is breaking the rules, you can report their post or make a Contact the Staff thread. Anyone doing this from now on can expect a suspension from the forum.

Edit: Please use our new thread with updated rules. https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?473487-What-s-Bothering-You


----------

